# Welcome New Members!



## matth82003 (Jun 3, 2006)

If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## Hoog (Jun 6, 2006)

I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow. It seems to be doing ok! What do you think?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 6, 2006)

What stage of the plant are you at, how big is the marijuana plant. It is best to let it go dry and then water, not every day this will increase the root size as the roots will go searching and eventually get bigger. To make it easier you can collect rain water in a bucked. Work around your weather if it rains one day dont water if you have a dry spell go up there every couple of days and feed them.


----------



## smokincrazy (Jun 6, 2006)

I have some superskunk outside, I usually water them every 3 days wether it rains or not, I use 1 5 gallon bucket for each plant. Every second watering which is every 6 days I will add some all purpose fertilizer to it.

Hope this helps you. Happy growing


----------



## Hoog (Jun 6, 2006)

The mj plant is about 1.5 feet tall. I don't know what stage it is in! How can I tell what stage it is in? Thanks for the help on watering it! I will slow down on water. Will it grow fast this way? Thanks alot on the help!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 10, 2006)

hoog If you are in canada or the us and are growing outside so you will still be in vegetative stage.


----------



## Hoog (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


----------



## delta9thc (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some mj. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.

I am currently residing in M'sia (south east asia - near equator). I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true? 

My plant is about 3 months old getting about 3 to 4 hours of direct sunlight from a window. My setup is very very basic.

I'm actually quite concerned about the climate over here for mj cultivation. Temperature : ~29 - 30 Celcius
Humidity : 94%

Any advice ?


----------



## delta9thc (Jun 14, 2006)

My window and my plant








Close-up


----------



## matth82003 (Jun 28, 2006)

> I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?


An equitorial sativa is a lot taller than an indica. These plants also need more darkness than plants grown where I live. 11/13 if I recall. Thats 13 hours of darkness and 11 hours of light.



> My plant is about 3 months old getting about 3 to 4 hours of direct sunlight from a window. My setup is very very basic.


Thats the best advice for beginners- Keep it simple....



> I'm actually quite concerned about the climate over here for mj cultivation. Temperature : ~29 - 30 Celcius
> Humidity : 94%
> 
> Any advice ?


If it is a strain you got from around your area, then it should grow fine how it is now. The leaves look a nice and green, and the nodes aren't stretched, so I think it should be fine.

As long as the temperature's stay close during day and night it should be fine too....


----------



## delta9thc (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks dude !!!


----------



## deaded (Jul 2, 2006)

Schweet! Nice to meet you all! Cool board  I'm happy to have found this place. It's 2:30am and I have not smoked for days! BUT today begins my 4 daze off in a row and I'm here to raise a toke to you all 

... roll away,
... the dew


----------



## harvester (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy to see so many with the urge to grow, 

I've been reading alot of the posts and wanted to reply to some of them but am always paranoid of registering and what not (unfortunate about the guest posting being disabled, damn spammers) but I liked the cut of the jib on this site.

I look forward to the knowledge that I have to gain from this site as well as being part of the community as I'm sure it will flourish and bloom much like the fruits I hope to soon spawn.

Peace


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 10, 2006)

welcome aboard harvester, It is a pain in the ass that guest posting was disabled as I know a lot of users like being anon, however you are still anonymouse in which I have disabled all IP logging throughout the site. As well of all access logs being deleted every 6 hrs.

Later on once I am able to setup a donations page or an affialte program I will be able to hire rollitup it's own security expert to come in and make sure all surfing is anon.

I also suggest when surfing cannabis culture or any other hemp related sites to use a proxy server.


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi guys. This is an update of my grow. My plant is growing pretty well. Took a cutting and re-potted but it doesn't look too good.

Pic #1






Pic #2






Pic #3 (Clone close up)






Pic #4 (Clone)


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 11, 2006)

I haven't fed the clone any nutrients yet. Cloning solutions are pretty difficult to find over on this side of the world. Any advice?


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm such an idiot. I forgot a few details about my clone.

After taking cutting, I quickly put it into water in a jar / vase.

Cutting was left in jar for about 2 weeks with roots visible.

After 2 weeks, clone re-potted.

Today : it's dying ... slowly =(


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 11, 2006)

did you cut on an angle underwater to ensure no bubbles worked their way up the stem ? Your main plant looks a little underwatered.


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I didn't cut stem in water. I think that might be the problem. I water mother plant 1000 ml of water every 2 to 3 days.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 13, 2006)

are you sure that is a female DELTA?


cheers


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 14, 2006)

Garden Knowm said:


> are you sure that is a female DELTA?
> 
> 
> cheers



I'm not too sure, actually. Do you think it's a male?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 14, 2006)

It definitley has male characteristics..(the plant)... can you take a close up picture.. of the nodes/joints 

If you want that clone to survive.. move it into

1. a container that light can not penetrate.. 
2. make sure it has drainage holes
3. use a 50% perlite 50% soil mix

iloveyou


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 15, 2006)

Garden Knowm said:


> It definitley has male characteristics..(the plant)... can you take a close up picture.. of the nodes/joints
> 
> If you want that clone to survive.. move it into
> 
> ...



Lemme ask :
1. Would a sheet of paper / newspaper do the trick of not letting light penetrate?
2. It has drainage holes
3. I'm using soil which I bought from a nursery. It's ready packed. I'm not too sure wut they put in there, but why do u suggest 50% perlite? I'm thinking there must be a specific reason.

Ok ... here comes the close-up pictures. I'd like to apologise for the quality of pics. I'm a shitty photographer.


Birds Eye View






This picture isn't centered properly. 






This picture is centered properly. But not too sure about the clarity.






Tallest node. 






Tallest node pic #2







Lemme know if I have to re-take em.


Cheers


----------



## P.R dude (Jul 15, 2006)

its male


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 15, 2006)

P.R dude said:


> its male



How can u tell?


----------



## P.R dude (Jul 15, 2006)

females have hairs,but i cant realy explain it


----------



## harvester (Jul 16, 2006)

Look to the nodes if you see any round bulbous sacks, those are pollen sacks meaning it's a male.

If there are white hairs then those are the pistils meaning it's a female.

If you see both then it's a hermaphrodite and your bound to get bud full of seed.

I can't see any sacks or pistils from your pictures. I'm going to assume that your plant is still in the vegetative stage or that it has recently entered the flowering stage and you have a bit to wait till you can sex it.

To sex it expose it to 12/12 photoperiod (i.e. flowering stage) 12hrs on 12hrs off till the appearance of one of these to features appear. 

Till then you can't tell if it's a male or female from a picture, unless, like I mentionned one of these features is present.

well you can say it's of a particular sex but you have a 50/50 chance of having it be right.


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 16, 2006)

matth82003 said:


> > I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?
> 
> 
> An equitorial sativa is a lot taller than an indica. These plants also need more darkness than plants grown where I live. 11/13 if I recall. Thats 13 hours of darkness and 11 hours of light.
> ...


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 16, 2006)

P.S - how do u do 2 quotes in 1 reply? Mine didn't work =(


----------



## harvester (Jul 16, 2006)

> Do I germinate those seeds and start from scratch?


You won't be getting any seeds unless it's a hermaphrodite or unless you have both a female and male in the same room. What happens is, the male pollen sack releases pollen which the female pistils (white hairs) catch the pollen then goes down the pistil (white hair) into the ovule and the female produces seeds. 



> would it be advisable to use FLs for the plant's whole life cycle from germinating to harvesting.


It's argued that equatorial and high altitude MJ plants have higher have a higher THC content than plants at a higher or lower lattidude or lower altitude.

This is because more UV-B rays are readily available at higher altitudes and at an equatorial lattiude.

This being said, I don't think that your plant would be getting enough UV-B light to produce the quality bud you're looking for nor the quality yield your looking for. So no it is not advisable. But if it is indeed all you can do then all the luck to ya friend.

If you're going to do the whole FL thing I would suggest this:
The following is a link to a diagram displaying the wavelengths emitted by a few fluorescent light species. Remember that UV-B light is from 320 - 290nm in length. Try to chose a species that will more closely replicate this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Fluorescent_lighting_spectrum_peaks_labelled.gif

Another suggestion if using fluorescent lights, in order to use up as much of the light intensity as possible keep the light close to the canopy. Fluorescent bulbs aren't as intense as HIDs and therefore can be kept closer to the canopy.


> how do u do 2 quotes in 1 reply? Mine didn't work =(


When beginning a reply I usually make sure I know how many times I plan on quoting and open and close as many as I need before I start typing my replies. SO in this case I did it 3 times before even starting to type. It's about structure baby!


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 16, 2006)

If it's a male plant and if it doesn't have any females, wut do I do with it? I heard from friends that the leaves can be smoked. I told them it's the matured female flowers which gets em high. Not the leaves. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## harvester (Jul 16, 2006)

nope. you're right.

You don't win friends with salad! 

http://saladsimpsons.ytmnd.com/


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 16, 2006)

So wut do I do with the plant if it's a male w/o females?


----------



## harvester (Jul 17, 2006)

Make pants...

Kidding 

file it under "G" for garbage.

It'll still get you busted without having the pleasure of having grown actual sensimilla. So chop it up or whatever but get rid of it discreetly.

But make sure it is indeed a male...obviously  

Peace


----------



## delta9thc (Jul 18, 2006)

Awrite! Thanks for the help. Will update my plant when it's flowering (hopefully)


----------



## Jamaican_nonsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey ya'll, I guess it's pretty redundant ta say I'm a newbie n dis is ma first time growin..lol.. but oh well..lol.. Umm.. As u can see from ma username.. I'm a jamaican nonsmoker.. surprising huh???? Yah I kno..lol.. anyways.. all ma friends smoke n sum sell so I was tryna get into da business on the low n learn sum info... I asked ma friends ta save me their seeds but I really need a detailed step by step process... Sorry if I'm askin fa too much but I guess I don't want to make those mistakes dat I read on the other forum bout "Newbie mistakes" lol.. Any1 got the time and *PATIENCE *ta help me... PLZZ Thanks


----------



## P.R dude (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats,rollitup you are close to the 300 user mark!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks *P.R dude* We are growing fairly fast, Im just having trouble keeping up with everything. I am going to need some moderators fairly quick. Although now that guest post has been disabled and email confirmation has been setup looks like they are quitting.

Once again thanks to everyone that is helping out.


----------



## P.R dude (Aug 6, 2006)

maybe when i know a little more about growing(mostly indoor),strains and lighting,you can upgrade me to a mod so i can help as much as i can.


----------



## Ash (Aug 7, 2006)

Greetings! I am interested in growing in an aquarium, as I don't have the use of a closet and plan to grow indoors. I want to start with some clones-
Does this sound like a possibility? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 7, 2006)

rollitup said:


> thanks *P.R dude* We are growing fairly fast, Im just having trouble keeping up with everything. I am going to need some moderators fairly quick. Although now that guest post has been disabled and email confirmation has been setup looks like they are quitting.
> 
> Once again thanks to everyone that is helping out.



NICE!!!!


----------



## P.R dude (Aug 8, 2006)

Ash said:


> I want to start with some clones



Thats great,man!You get some clones and watch them grow!!!...seeds are a pain in the ass.My first grow i planted 5 seeds and they all came out males!


----------



## Troglart (Aug 11, 2006)

lmao i planted one seed and watch it be a female


----------



## Nightbreed (Aug 14, 2006)

Whats up everyone..... I'm a new member..... New to growing for the most part... I'm growing hydro under a 1000 watt light in a closet... I have a cool tube to deal with the heat. I'm just about ready to bloom. The problem is that I am nervous that I will kill my plants because of my lack my of expireince. Most books would make it seem straight forward enough... Ive read up on it a little. A lot of the material I have read is too general. No info on troubleshooting...To put it short...I just dont know how to go about solving a lot of the problems that may occur when blooming. I'm hoping that someone could help me out.... Give me a heads up on specific problems... What the problem could be, how to identify that problem, and some tips on how to correct it. 
That would help me sleep a whole lot better @ night....lol

Much respect


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 14, 2006)

Lol. I just noticed this thread. 70 post later. Lol. I have only been here a week. I hope to help a lot of you guys out. And hopefully some of you guys can help me. 

I would like to mention to the noobs that the search function works! I have only been here a week and have see the same questions a few times. Use your brain... Dont be a pian.

Oh and Garden Knowm... 

*We love you too Biiiootch!!!*


----------



## LondonGirlNYC (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey, just wanted to introduce myself to the board. I'm totally new to the whole growing thing ... but hoping to be a quick learner 

To anyone in NYC or NJ ... Heeeey


----------



## BigT (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey
I have never grown before, but would like to try to grow indoors. Im not looking to grow a ton, just enough for me and friends. My question is about lighting: Do i need a HPS light? Can i get away with a floresent light? Im looking to not use alot of electricity, but do want a good plant. Thanks!


----------



## peace all (Aug 23, 2006)

hi, im hempyfor20. glad i join and lets make it #1 site.
I'm not sure what to do now???? i have a room that is 4meter in length, 2.5m width, and 1.90 height. wall and ceiling covered with reflective building foil which prevent heat from outside. a window anti-bacterial A/C. 2 adjustable HID 75w hanging vertically within 50cm between them. 2 adjustable(150)w grow light(1 red, 1 white)hanging horizontally 50cm apart. at the corner, i have 400W HID on 1.50m table aiming at the middle, standing fan, and small window.. now that i got power plant, top44, Shiva,and AK47 seeds( 10 of each) and going for soil grow.i;v search and learn about it all. my Q is, whats the maximum #of plant i can place in there? do i got enough lights? and whats better for HID400w light, to keep the glass cover or remove it. i really hope for an answer before i screw up. thanks friends.


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 24, 2006)

BigT said:


> Hey
> I have never grown before, but would like to try to grow indoors. Im not looking to grow a ton, just enough for me and friends. My question is about lighting: Do i need a HPS light? Can i get away with a floresent light? Im looking to not use alot of electricity, but do want a good plant. Thanks!


I would get a 400 watt hps. It will cost as much a 4 flourescent shop lights every month. Or you could compare it to a computer being left on all the time. 400 watts should only change your bill $20-$40 at most. You will be a lot happier in the long run.


----------



## RnB Hydroponics (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi all!!
We are 3 poor hydroponics salesmen ready to answer grow questions or any other queries you may have!

Thanks!


----------



## vervejunkie (Aug 29, 2006)

hey all. i suppose i'm a noob at this whole growing thing - hopefully i'll be a fast learner!
tried once in HS and ended up smoking a two inch little weed (my patience was not great back then). Anyways almost a decade later and I moved to a new state (finishing my degree in organic bio-physiology). Unfortunately I have no connections here for the herbage. I do however have a big house with a big closet. I have 10 "Top 44" seeds that are going to be here in a week or so, and I need all you kind guys and gals to help me create the chillest personal use setup for about 4 plants (5+ plants is a major felony in my state so I want to keep it small for now). I surfed many internets to find a cool chill grow site and you guys are by far the best. 

Hope to see ya'll around!

peace

VJ


----------



## m420 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey peoples, good to read about so many new growers. Weeds should be free. I'm reatively new to this indoor stuff myself. Though I've had lots of outdoor experience before. But I do have some questions. I have some clones right now in my closet under a 125watt full spectrum compact fluoro. The are all about two weeks old and 8'' tall. When I got them they were very dark geen and they had waxy looking leaves. Now they are a little lighter and the newest top growths are flatter and not waxy. What does that mean?


----------



## elvis (Sep 9, 2006)

easy now very new to all this just thinking about growing myself some herb,so to say hi to all and introduce myself.i am living in sydney aus but hail from london uk.may sound a bit stupid but i don't understand all the slang on this site what is a thread and furl.fuck man just put out a cigarette can't stand the things but got no green jsut called everyone i now and no joy these aussies are all a bit lazy on the servicing of their clientel,any advice on what seeds to start with and what set up to buy would be welcome its all easy to get out here but i only want to grow a small amount a bit of percy also how much will it all cost and how much more will my power bill be.can't wait to get my first batch must be so much moresatisfying than driving to some one place to buy bags that are always under weight from people that play god with you.so hi to all and happy toking peeps


----------



## m420 (Sep 10, 2006)

I get my seeds from seedsdirect.to (aka gypsy nirvana). Find yourself an easy to grow strain and I'd say plan on spending about $50 (Sorry, I don't know your conversion).
Anyways, good luck.


----------



## DaNk SmOkA (Sep 10, 2006)

hey hows it goin im zach im in tha US....i got a plant that is about 2 1/2 to 3 feet -outside & i am just seeing it bud & i got some ?,s because its starting to cool down ....so well first how much longer till its ready to be cliped & ive been watering it about every 3 days & adding about 7 drops of mircal grow each watering...& i have no idea what kind of strain its grown from i got it out of a weird purple bud...if i were to move it inside in like a closet what kind of lighting should i use...thank you for any advice givin it is greatly apprecatied

zach


----------



## Hazhavoc (Sep 11, 2006)

Yo dudes im haz gonna be on a lot from now on  
anyone from england?


----------



## MassiveToke (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi everyone I hope I can learn a good amount of info on this site.


----------



## Sublime757 (Sep 13, 2006)

germination to harvest with FLs is possible, but the buds are going to be loose and the yield small. compact fluorescents are the best for this the amount of lumens they emit


----------



## MarijuanaMan07 (Sep 14, 2006)

i'm looking to buy some seeds right now does anyone know where i would go??? what about any of ya'll???


----------



## lfd47 (Sep 16, 2006)

hey people!brand new to site and growing. last year had great looking buds and fairly large harvest. while trimming and sampling great. ater harvest and packaging for personal use,all the buzz was gone from super looking and smelling buds?? what happened??ready to harvest again on second try dont want repeat. HELP


----------



## crickitmd (Sep 16, 2006)

whats up im crickit. new to this growing game, old to the smoking game. im reading up on everything, cuz im getting ready to plant some weed indoors. 
just wanted to say whats up.
if theres anyone out there that wouldnt mind helping me out, like what kind of things i should start buying, IM me at [email protected]

laters


----------



## sled_head16 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey what is the average temp you want to keep weed at? I was thinkin bout puttin it underground like under a shop. Does it matter where you put it just put white surroundin it or tinfoil?
Thanks


----------



## sled_head16 (Sep 17, 2006)

If someone wouldnt mind emailin me with some details bout temp and stuff email me at [email protected] 
lata


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 20, 2006)

am new to this posting. Have decided that I will try my hand at this. Been a fan of ganga for 4 decades, looking to expand my knowledge, understanding and skill to growing my own herb. Read lots. Have a paln. Now its time for action.

Good luck to all, and enjoy the buzz.


----------



## VirginiaBud (Sep 21, 2006)

ok. well im tired of spending money so i want to grow my own ..
 what is the first thing i need to do .. i dont have alot of money .. i have a heat lamp a pot and dirt .. what else do i need somone hellpppp..?


----------



## orgnik (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello all, greetign from down under. I have just started growing two small plants in a 6 x 6 inch pot, they are around 5cm high, and developing 5 spear leaves. They will be outside mostly, but wondering about 'pinching tops' to increase bush size (rather than hight), and also chances of them being female or male, I have grown these from seeds from my last bag- planted about 10 but only two grew. It is starting into spring (hot already) so how long until I start putting them in dark to begin flower. Great info already I've read.


----------



## Kraanz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here. I've decided to start growing my own, but the problem is, I can't find any infomation on nutrients. Sure, the NPK part is quite easy understandable, but what about all those other minerals weed needs?

Edit: Oh, yeah, forgot to mention: before you tell me to go and buy everything in the nearest Hydroponics Shop - there is none. In fact, if I've understood it right, it's illegal to grow anything hydroponically in my country. I was a bit suprised, to put it mildly.


----------



## Upinsmoke (Sep 29, 2006)

hi guys, i am pretty new to this too had a few crops before but nothing special, i am now growing NFT under CFL's 2 x 125w i hear its meant to be ok if enough watts, i am 1 week into 12/12 cycle so i will let you all know how the yeild is and if i have any problems i will post it along with some photos, good luck to all you new growers........


----------



## Last_Hideki (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey y'all! New to weed (smoking and currently considering growing). Only question I got is what is the easiest way to grow(i.e. hydro, aero, soil)? By easy I mean low maintenance, cost isn't an issue.


----------



## RoachCoach (Oct 3, 2006)

hey all i'm roach i'm new to growin (been smoking a long time) by the way did anyone else get really really excited when their lil babies poked up out of the soil...


----------



## Sublime757 (Oct 3, 2006)

every time, until i started using clones that is


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Oct 6, 2006)

will some body tell me how to make a grow room i need sketchesYoooooooooo
answer


----------



## Sweet Leaf (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi there! I'm making my first attempt at growing and am learning lots from the messages posted here. Thanks so much for this website!


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm new to this site, hello


----------



## Lothar of the Hill People (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone!


----------



## Dankdude (Oct 6, 2006)

Howdy from the Nazi State of Texas


----------



## MaxBax (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi green thumbs, I forgot to introduce myself before, sorry. I was searching for information regarding growing outdoors, when i found rollitup. Great way to get assistance from people who know their shit. Thanks


----------



## hizzer64 (Oct 10, 2006)

sup all. first timer. enjoy the forum and have been learning alot. have a few plants going and some seedlings doing their thing and up until I found this place was completely winging it. the whole thing started out of curiosity but I'm becoming more intrigued each day. Just wanted to intro myself rather than lurk in the underbelly of the forums. Thanks everyone for their insight, thoughts and tips.


----------



## LadyTokin (Oct 11, 2006)

hi folks


----------



## Ismoke24/7 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey, 
I'm a new member and I love with site dude. I learn more and more everyday I visit. Just wanted to say I need some major help with my plants...drop me a line 2:15


----------



## mogie (Oct 12, 2006)

Check out:

Marijuana Growing: Jorge's FAQ Grow Rooms : What should I consider when setting up a grow room?


----------



## jake blues (Oct 14, 2006)

hello all


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 14, 2006)

jake blues said:


> hello all


Hello. Welcome to rollitup. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## jake blues (Oct 14, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## bos kaine (Oct 16, 2006)

so im growing and my plants r about 15-17 in tall. and im using two 150 watt incandesent bulbs and one 150 watt flood light and a uv light. there growing and every thing but will i be able to flower with these bulbs. i am running them on 24hr veggie schedule right now but im going start to flower in a couple of weeks help please thanks


----------



## shyandty (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey all. I have a question. I am new to indoor growing. I received two clones. They were buds taken from the mother and cloned in a supercloner. When I received them, they just started to regenerate, I put them under light, checked on them and the little sprout was gone. I am thinking the light may have been two strong( 2x120V Flourescent) It was only like an hour or two They were crispy on the outside but still moist on the inside. I have since adjusted the conditions, with a fan, thermometer with a humidity reading and a pot of water filled with rocks for some humidity. I also water with rain water with a drop of superthrive and Grow big.. I have watered twice a day, checked on them at least six times a day and I am not seeing any progress. It has roots still and they looked healthy. Should I resolve to the fact that there gone or should keep trying.


----------



## avocate (Oct 20, 2006)

hi all am a new member but am on old grower who will always have questions 
wishing everyone a happy grow experience 
i live in new zealand where we have the perfect temp for growing


----------



## answers2none (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey all, new member, been lurking a few days. I grew a plant or two way back, nothing like I've seen here, you guys have got it down to a science.

Anyway, I'm not a big toker necessarily, but a big advocate, anytime you guys have the opportunity to vote or make a statement please do so. For those of you in the US, there's a good article: Cannabis Culture's USA 2006 Stoner Voters Guide outlining some candidates in this next month's election.


BTW, Widow Maker, your avatar is mesmerizing.... 


Peace.


----------



## Plug (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

New to this website so bear with me if I have replied to a growing q.

Me and my girlfriend are new to New Zealand and looking for like minded people to share with and chew the fat!! Any of you lot from West or anypart of Auckland.

Drop us a line.

It's a long way from Mr Nice country. (look him up) Howard Marks

Cheers


----------



## Plug (Oct 22, 2006)

any 1 there from nz??


----------



## Plug (Oct 22, 2006)

HI guys, and girls.

Any of you lot from NZ? Auckland maybe??

Looking for like minded people to chat etc with?  

Drop us a line?

Cheers

Plug


----------



## F.J. (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello everyone, 
I decided to try my hand at growing so I thought I'd say hi.

F.J.


----------



## G_Haze (Oct 24, 2006)

sup ppl just registered wanted to say hi to alll stoners


----------



## secrets_n_lies (Oct 24, 2006)

greetings fellow potheads!

i've been smoking for around 12 years and pretty much every day that i can for the last 7 years. 

my dad used to grow his own but he moved away about two years ago. i am now embarking on my first ever mission to grow my own lovely weed.

my seedlings are about 2 weeks old and are around 3 inches tall. i am growing outside in my garden (i have no problems regarding being caught out, my place is very secure and private). i currently have around 15 seedlings. the weather here is lovely warm spring weather with plenty of sunlight from 5am to 7pm every day.

i am still a little unsure about how to tell the sex of the plant but i've been doing a lot of research and i'm fairly confident that i'll be able to tell once they start showing signs of their sex.

any pointers or tips are very much appreciated.


----------



## red-eyed (Oct 25, 2006)

hello my fellow stoners.im from ireland and i am about 2 start my first home growing adventure.because of our shit weather i have to grow inside in my bedroom in a 8"x3" wardrobe.i would be very gratefull if anyone with experience could give me a few tips and pointers on using the best lights & soil,watering, e.t.c.i have looked up a lot through the net and books but i think it wud be best hearing it from someone with experience in similar circumstances.Free da weed!cheers!!


----------



## chips (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi all

I'm from Northern Ireland, this is my first serious grow. I think I have some sativa growing, there around 4 weeks old and seem to be doing alright. I'm here to try and gleen more knowledge, try and help my ladies a bit. 

Cheers all



Chips


----------



## burningthehousedown (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey all. from the midwest. This site contains alot of really valuable info, and the pics i got after finally signing up are great. I will take pics of my fogger aero setup as i get the parts and start assembling it.


----------



## 1lenny (Nov 2, 2006)

Yo from the Garden State! I had two indoor plants growing this summer, they were kinda small and the potency was low. I had 4 40 W flourescent tubes, and I used 5 gallon dirt buckets. This time I'm adding some heat to the soil, it's still around 65 F ( basement ). I guess I need more tubes, don't want to get into that heat/fan stuff with the HPS. I'm here to learn.


----------



## revhead43 (Nov 3, 2006)

sounds good, hi is there any1 that can gimme info on growin in tassie?


----------



## Rain (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi all,

I am new to Rollitup. I recently got the sudden urge to germinate a handfull of seedlings that were in my stashbox. Seeds are from different buds that i have smoked, and as i broke up the buds i saved the few seeds that i thought were worth keeping. When i went to germinate them i just simply placed them in a wet paper towel and put them on a plate. A few days later i had sprouts and then i thought to myself.....hmmmmm...... im gonna need to plant these. So i decided to just grab some soil from my girlfriends flower pot which had a poor excuse of a plant in it anyways. I used a flower pot about the size of my whole fist and then some. I have a pic that i will list below. The plants came up rather quick i noticed. It came to me that the soil that they were in would suffice for the short time that they would be in there but i then realized that there was probably a shortage of some key ingrediants.......Nutrients. From what i have read, its seems that the seedlings have only about 4 to 7 days of their own food and after that they need good soil. I was unsure if it would be better to wait and transplant them when they got a little older or just do it now becuase they are so young. I had a lot to think about because they were going to entangle themselves in there roots if i waited to long. So i decided to get some soil from the local store. The soil of choice was on sale, good old miracle grow soil for flowering plants. Ahhhh i thought to myself, and it was on sale (bonus). I got some cups from the kitchen section because they were less pricey and they have christmas stuff on them. So its kinda like i get the feeling of Ho Ho Ho merry christmas, pot plants to the good girls and boys kinda feeling. I also picked up some root hormone incase i decided that i wanted to clone any down the road, and it was the last one they had anyways which by they way was also on sale. So i went home and prepped the cups by cutting holes and slits in the bottom with a knife. After cutting the holes and filling with the soil i carefully (repeat) carefully took the plants from the soil after gently removing it from the pot and placed each one in there own cup, with the exception of a few because i had less cups than plants. The few that i put more than one plant in were used with one good plant and the few that i fealt would be least likely to live because of their physical condition and appearance. The plants will be grown inside my crib. I dont know how many will be female as most ppl dont im sure, but i have about 19 started. I will put some pics of them in the new cups as well. My next buy will be a light setup. I am thinking about getting a garage style flourescent fixture with some growing type bulbs that i can pickup from the store. Any tips on lighting would be greatly appreciated.

Thanx for reading my first entry!
Hope i hear from some of u.
Check the pics.

Rain


----------



## toke420 (Nov 15, 2006)

Are there any videos for outdoor growing


----------



## dbjdluvsex (Nov 25, 2006)

hello all my first grow no pics yet my baby 4 weeks old looking healthy but i need some proper lighting thinking of cfl envirolite ive only got 1 plant in my closet using 4 18w philps low energy bulbs at moment any suggestions.grew from seed 1out of 10 so i hope shes female so i can take cuttings


----------



## imrosa42069 (Nov 25, 2006)

i want to know how to grow a plant...all i have is the seeds but i want to know how to make the seeds turn into buds...i'm tired of paying for my bud...how do i grow it?


----------



## imrosa42069 (Nov 25, 2006)

i want ot grow good shit fast though...with big buds and everything...so yeayh i'll be on later can someone leave me a message and tell me how to fuckin grow the bud...


----------



## metrosomething (Nov 26, 2006)

im new in college..looking to grow 
new to the marijuana culture


----------



## newborn (Dec 1, 2006)

do i have to pollenate the female in order to get buds someone told me i only have to pollenate the female if i want seeds will the female still grow with out being pollenated is this true and thank you for your help


----------



## Teknique70 (Dec 1, 2006)

DOnt answer him!

Look at all his posts

somthings fishy here....

Explain yourself newborn!


----------



## Tokahontas (Dec 2, 2006)

I am not new to growing but I am unsure how to proceed. I have just gone from a 16 plant setup to a double plant setup. I always flushed my big plants (3-4 feet) for 2 weeks. 

But now I have only one plant that stands about 15" tall. My question is... How long do I really need to flush such a small plant in such a small setup? Is there really a difference because of the size?


----------



## mogie (Dec 2, 2006)

Every grower has, or still uses these lights. Although they don&#8217;t even come close to the results from a HID light, they do however provide a cheap alternative for a newbie 'dabbling' in the fine art of growing. Instead of spending hundreds of dollars on an HID light, a newbie can purchase a compact fluorescent for a few bucks, and still have money for a coffee on the way home. 

These lights are also excellent for starting seedlings and clones, as their cool light will not dry out the soil as fast as an HID. They have a low intensity, and are gentle on newly germinated seedlings, and are great for clones as they wont dry them out or give them too much of an early blast. 

Compact fluoro's are also great for stealth grows, as they can be kept about 1 inch from the plants, and do not require extensive heat ventilation due to their warm operating temperature.


----------



## joekikass (Dec 3, 2006)

Yo its joe im stuck in aussie land , growin the goodz for cash to move back to rockey mountains . You guys all seem really swell , i enjoy all the great picts and posts! later


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi, Im Rose... *waves*


----------



## Firsttimer (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
I am thinking about trying a first grow in a closet. I was thinking about using the new High Output Floresents called T5s. I was just wanting to grow enough for my wife and I, about 3 plants. Anyone had any luck with these lights???


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 5, 2006)

*i wanted to introduce myself i am new to the board. i am currently attempting to grow through many months of trial and error. i am currently reading old threads to find out some info concerning my seedlings. expect to see alot of me around here because i know i have a million and one questions. i am trying a little bit of everything soil, no soil and prefer to stick to organic means of growing. my current plants are 4 days old. i am growing as basic as possible. i would rather spend the money on a more elaborate setup after i learn how to grow and know what to expect.

wish me luck!
cottoncandy


----------



## joekikass (Dec 5, 2006)

i'd say thats a wise thing to start simple, my first grow was to complicated and i fuct it up . now my setup is very easy and my plants are doing really well.. Hi Rose hand slaps 'nd' high fivez !!


----------



## Asuka's Right Arm (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm very new to growing. Low on cash, and connections few and far between, i decided to plant a seed i had laying around in a desk drawer and the little bugger actually sprouted!
Now I think I'm in over my head. I didn't go buy nice soil, I just dug some up from my back yard. I wasn't expecting anything really so I initially planted the seed in a ceramic mug (it was all I had laying around). I've since transferred it into a half gallon jug and it seems to be doing okay so far. It's only been about four days since it sprouted, and it's about 5cm tall. I've named it Alex (androgyny intended). 
I guess my main question is at this stage of growth what sort of light timing is recommended? It's only been a few days but I've been doing 12/12 mostly.
I really only want to grow enough pot for personal use. Is there a way to keep the plant under 4' tall and still get smokable bud from it?
Also I live with my parents and I'm hiding it in my closet, is the smell going to be really strong?
I'll post some pics tomorrow. Please impart your knowledge unto me, o wise ones.


P.S. Good luck, CottonCandy!


----------



## blackout (Dec 6, 2006)

hi mate
i assume you are in malaysia,so maybe why not outside,i used to live in thailand,and yes they are fucking huge plants,but outside,and hermies,but knock your socks off hermie or not.
if you have to grow inside for security,i.e serving a long long time inside a wonderful asian prison,i would spend up on air con,dehumidifiers etc,also dont know how you are growing,but if it is local pot it will get very ,very big if given the room,and is it possible to grow outside a cam it up ,it is not that hard to make a big dope plant fit into surrounding,bush,or in your case i guess jungle,but even if you live in the city tying down,and topping can change from a tree to a snake like monster,have grown in northern australia,so humidity can be bad,but fuck that is high,do you live in the same place?you must spend all day hanging for a swim.
good luck mate,and be careful over there,i am sweating just thinking about that humidity,hope it works out and you get some nice smoke,i have some nice memories if some nice times sitting in thailand,and smoking the local homegrown.


----------



## blackout (Dec 6, 2006)

sorry i thought i was answering a thread,and may have ended up in wrong section ,so i will go away and take my flies with me.


----------



## Asuka's Right Arm (Dec 6, 2006)

There's so much good info here! I'm tickled pink that I found this place; I really enjoy growing so far and I think it could be a major hobby for me.


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 6, 2006)

Asuka's Right Arm said:


> Hi, I'm very new to growing. Low on cash, and connections few and far between, i decided to plant a seed i had laying around in a desk drawer and the little bugger actually sprouted!
> Now I think I'm in over my head. I didn't go buy nice soil, I just dug some up from my back yard. I wasn't expecting anything really so I initially planted the seed in a ceramic mug (it was all I had laying around). I've since transferred it into a half gallon jug and it seems to be doing okay so far. It's only been about four days since it sprouted, and it's about 5cm tall. I've named it Alex (androgyny intended).
> I guess my main question is at this stage of growth what sort of light timing is recommended? It's only been a few days but I've been doing 12/12 mostly.
> I really only want to grow enough pot for personal use. Is there a way to keep the plant under 4' tall and still get smokable bud from it?
> ...


*thank you. i am kinda in the same boat as you. had some seeds and seeing what happens. so right back at you. good luck /w plantee.


----------



## Firsttimer (Dec 7, 2006)

I just became a member of this sight a few days ago. I like the info. I do have a question. I want to grow just enough for my wife and I in a box. Box being one of those plastic storage sheds you get at Lowes. I was thinking about the new T5 Hi Output florescent lights. You can get them with 4 tubes and I was thinking of 2 single tubes for the sides. I know there have already been threads about florescents, but I have not seen anything on these new lights. Anyone have any luck with these???


----------



## AdorablyN00bie (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi there!

First time grower. I am collecting bagseed to play with first. I am a medical user, but connections and prices are difficult in this state. I am originally from MN, though, and have grown tomato plants (and various kitchen herbs and lettuces) from seed, under small flourescents, in propagation kits. So, I though this might be a nice hobby during the winter months.

I can do amazing things with organic gardening. My plants tend to be huge, since I am a huge fan of the French Intensive gardening philosophy. Keep root systems small, by feeding organic matter regularly, so the plant can use all its energy for flowering (and fruiting, for tomatoes). I see warnings about burning the crop, but I think a well composted feed would prevent that.  

Anyhow, thanks for having me.

AdorablyN00bie


----------



## blackout (Dec 12, 2006)

elvis said:


> easy now very new to all this just thinking about growing myself some herb,so to say hi to all and introduce myself.i am living in sydney aus but hail from london uk.may sound a bit stupid but i don't understand all the slang on this site what is a thread and furl.fuck man just put out a cigarette can't stand the things but got no green jsut called everyone i now and no joy these aussies are all a bit lazy on the servicing of their clientel,any advice on what seeds to start with and what set up to buy would be welcome its all easy to get out here but i only want to grow a small amount a bit of percy also how much will it all cost and how much more will my power bill be.can't wait to get my first batch must be so much moresatisfying than driving to some one place to buy bags that are always under weight from people that play god with you.so hi to all and happy toking peeps


hi elvis,get in your car,or get a bus drive to nimbin ,find some normal hippies,not some of the ripoff junkies who hang around,who give nimbin,and the people a name that is undeserved,at least it would be if the junkie scum would fuck off,and leave the good people to live the type of life they no doubt moved there for.
it is a really nice spot ,and the true people that live in nimbin grow some fucking pukka weed,all organic,i dont think hydro,and nimbin kind of go together,but they know how to grow fucking good dope,look in on at the coffee shop,and no doubt you will find some good folk who,may be able to point you in the right direction,and try and get some seeds to grow your own,we have the perfect climate to grow happy cabbage,but i would try nimbin ,before driving around cabramatta,or the cross looking to be ripped off.
i am in the west,so dope is three hundred for top buds,and normally less if you know the right people,it has been a long time sice i payed for weed,but from what i here sydney is not the cheapest of places to purchase the herb.
look up ozstoners on the net,and you will meet some of the nimbin crew on that site,and they know there stuff,good organic shit is growing all around that area,it is a matter of finding a friendly hippie,and not some junkie scumbag,i am sure you will be able to tell the differance.
it is cheaper to grow,no matter how much electricity you use,as from what i hear of pot prices in sydneyyou could buy a nice light,system,fans and still pay less than an ounze of primo bud.
also oz is the land of sunshine a plenty so grow some outside if you can,it will taste better,and no power bill.


----------



## herbal funk (Dec 13, 2006)

New here just thought I'd say hello. 
I'm new to growing just got myself a 600 watt HPS, 
read lots of guides watched dvds etc, I'm gonna keep it simple for now.
will post pics as soon as i get up n running.


----------



## HEATHERFUCKING420 (Dec 15, 2006)

yo wats good. im heather and im 17 turning 18 next week. im gonna take a hand at growing some quality bud


----------



## Bigbud (Dec 15, 2006)

After years of getting the run around and getting ripped off I thought it was about time to try and grow my own weed. 

I have been looking at this site for the last few week and been doing a lot of reading and learning and thought it was time to join up and get some answers to all of the questions I have..

well my names Bigbud aka Tom and would just like to say HELLO to all...


----------



## Trichome God (Dec 17, 2006)

Just what to say high!! And I think this site is the shit. I have already had some good questions answered and have answered some good questions. Happy smoking Im going back to tokkkkiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggg


----------



## bearsbuds (Dec 18, 2006)

am a new grower. Just wondered if anybody would answer me. I've never done this (posting) before My plants have just started budding and I went to 12-12 about a week ago


----------



## maryjaneeee (Dec 18, 2006)

uh, hey my names brie, i just made a profile here. just wanted to say hey!


----------



## Pochii (Dec 19, 2006)

Well sorry guys wish i hadnt been so eagers as before i accidently posted in the grow room my apollogiez. anyways was hopping i could meet some growers close to southern california near the L.A. area peace!


----------



## Smokey Joe (Dec 20, 2006)

HI all I finally found my home page! looks like you have a good site here and ill check back aoap!


----------



## cheif head (Dec 21, 2006)

hi
my first time growing i dont want to get into chemiacals and lighting im growing in a closet it gets sun light for 3-4 hours a day its about a week old how logn does it take to bud out and wen will it b ready to harvest


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Dec 21, 2006)

chief, you need a light in there!


----------



## hempster (Dec 24, 2006)

I joined up yesterday, Found your site while searching the indoor grow info. I'm a casual outdoor grower starting my first indoor crop in a closet. Put the clones in soil today, under a 400 watt HPS light. For ventilation, got a fart fan up top and a 10 in. fan bringing fresh in at the bottom. I figure miracle grow should work fine while in the veg. processes. Is anything I forgot or need that anyone here can think of, I take all the help I can get.
Looking forward to hang out here. Latter, hempster


----------



## perturbedmadness (Dec 29, 2006)

Just joined today becuase im running out of weed. I was thinking maybe i would start my own inside garden. Im lit right now so this might not make sense to even me tommorow. ;D


----------



## BakedButNotStirred (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm a first time grower and learning on the fly. My plants are in their fifth week of growth so I'm keeping an eye out for sex i.d. I read where at this time there should be some spike like growths on the 4th or 5th node and whether they grow close or together, or away from each other, determines their sex. The males spikes will cross and grow toward each other and the female "spikes" will grow apart. I just checked my plants and can clearly see these "spikes" but some are growing straight up, neither toward or away from one another, so what would that mean, if anything? How reliable of a visual clue to their sex, does anyone know? If it is, I only have one fem out of 8 plants...highly unlikely with my good growing conditions.


----------



## Pliskin095 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi everyone just thought i'd introduce myself, i'm 20 living in the uk and i'm fairly new to growing, i have tried growing before but without much success lol.

During my first grow i germinated my plant using the napkin method (i was trying to grow Misty and white widow) i had 2 of each and everything was going fine, both the widow and one of the misty were in good health until i went away for a week and trusted a friend to take care of my plants, when i got back they were all knocking on deaths door as they had been watered as i had asked but they had kept the curtains drawn thus the lack of light had destroyed them  

My second attempt was going fine until a fight broke out in my house and a neighbour called the police, when they arrived i managed to stall them from going into my room giving me just enough time to stash my light, grow box, plant food and of course the plants. Luckily the window had been open for a while before they had arrived so the smell was very faint, when they left i went to get my plant out of hiding and the stem was snapped and leaves were missing lol so not very successful.

Anyways i've been setting up a grow room recently and hope to get the ball rolling as they say, and hope i can contribute in some way to the site and members, i'm finished rambling on now so thanks for taking time to read this and hope to chat soon c ya


----------



## JDmara-gro (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi guys..

new to this site...also a first-time indoor grower. I got a 6 hps light setup, with charcoal exhaust mated to a 12"vortex... planning on bedding in soil and see where it takes me...

this site rocks! Lots of helpful info....also have as my homepage...


----------



## vp special k (Jan 3, 2007)

whats good everybody..

just joined the forum but I've been looking around for the last couple weeks. I'm glad i found this site before i started my planting. I'm a first time grower long time smoker =) Looking to learn a lot of useful facts!


----------



## noobiedoobie1974 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just posting to introduce myself here like the sign says. Been smoking a long time, got tired of the hassle of finding connections and risking jail every score in this nosy new world order. Decided to grow my own for a change. Nothing high yield, just enough for me and my girl to smoke and not bother anybody.

I saved seeds from bags I bought over the course of a year or so and started cracking at it. Totally ghetto. But it should be good enough.

First plant died when I stupidly put it up in the attic to hide it when family visited. It is winter and it got very cold up there. Got infested with bugs too. Ick. But when I was throwing it away, I noticed it had a LOT of root growth, so I was doing something right. It was about a foot tall.

Now I'm on the second one. She's at 23 inches tall now, prolific large leaf growth. Just popped pistils out a few days ago, so confirmed a girl. Figured I'll have some stupid questions soon, got on google and found this place. Well I'm off to read the FAQs and crap, take care all.


----------



## GraF (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey hows it goin everybody? Just stoppin in to say whats up!!
Im definately not new to Mary but new to the site so.... I guess Ill kick my feet up n' make myself at home and get to know all of you better!!!


----------



## it\'s 420 here (Jan 4, 2007)

my plant is getting pretty big but the stem is still realy thin what could i do
to help it out. one of my friends told me to get a fan so i have to get one. right now the plant is about 7 inches tall and still only has the first four leafs
would this be because of the lack of ventalation??

any help will be great.


----------



## noobiedoobie1974 (Jan 4, 2007)

it\'s 420 here said:


> my plant is getting pretty big but the stem is still realy thin what could i do
> to help it out. one of my friends told me to get a fan so i have to get one. right now the plant is about 7 inches tall and still only has the first four leafs
> would this be because of the lack of ventalation??
> 
> any help will be great.


hi  When my plant was that height, the stem was very thin just as you say. But now, at 23 inches, it's much thicker. And it's sprouted a LOT more leaves. I wouldn't worry unless it starts to lean or wilt.


----------



## NightTrain (Jan 5, 2007)

whats up people, i 'm brand new to the game of growin great gonja but look forward to getting my knowledge up and learning all i can, i just learned about this site this week and so far it seems real good, everysome seems informative and help, and most of all its good to talk to people who actually know what their talking about...


----------



## bearsbuds (Jan 5, 2007)

this is my first crop and I'm in bud now, have been for about a month. I'm a medical user, but here in Alaska I can only (legally) have six plants with three in bud. My veg state was 60 days.Are your leaf stems getting dark burgundy? If so too much miracle grow. Throw that stuff out and get some super thrive, some bat shit and some fish fertilizer. Be careful with it. You can burn your plants. I go 1/2 strenght on all my nutes. Better safe than sorry bearsbuds


----------



## bearsbuds (Jan 5, 2007)

this is my first crop and I'm in bud now, have been for about a month. I'm a medical user, but here in Alaska I can only (legally) have six plants with three in bud. My veg state was 60 days.Are your leaf stems getting dark burgundy? If so too much miracle grow. Throw that stuff out and get some super thrive, some bat shit and some fish fertilizer. Be careful with it. You can burn your plants. I go 1/2 strenght on all my nutes. Better safe than sorry. I'm going to have a nice little crop, but my mentor's plants are incredible. I just had her take me under her wing and I guarantee, this crop may be nice, but my next one will be killer....always, bearsbuds


----------



## bearsbuds (Jan 5, 2007)

too much humidity. Use fans...that will strengthen the stalks, too always, bearsbuds


----------



## MissGrThumb (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello!! New grower and to the site. I'd rather not disclose my name so you can refer to me as MissGrThumb. I've been searching through threads on the site and have come across some that are really helpful. This is the first time that I have really been serious about growing pot. I tried once before but kind of forgot about it once I transplanted it. Oops!! Anyways, Wish me luck and I'll be posting with updates!!!


----------



## dankciti (Jan 9, 2007)

hellobrave new world.. AHH i feel like i am home. hello all im dankciti. i am a very novice grower buti like to do things big and right. so i will honestly be asking dumbass questions already and in time to come... i have an indoor 12x12x8 4000w hps. lots of bells and whistles. 

i am new to fine tuning co2 so help. also this is my first time growing clones (and theres quite a few of them)

*one big question I know some local indoor 'producers' and have aquired some 'guido (g-wee-doh) kush' has anyone ever come across it?? i have been smoking it locally its common in central cali. anyone ever experience this strain>>?? or know co2 real well..??*


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jan 9, 2007)

high evry1 i am trying my first indoor atm with a 23w cfl that gives of 125w my plant is 5 weeks and 17 inchs should i flower yet and can i get a similar light as im broke at the moment i know i need red can i get a cheap cfl with red spectrum


----------



## shunkan (Jan 10, 2007)

hey all, just joined up. on my sixth grow (average about 3-5 plants per grow) and always looking for any info that will help the production.......trying some c02 experiments right now...we'll see.


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 10, 2007)

greetings shunkan


----------



## getsteamed (Jan 12, 2007)

im totally new to the game. i had 2 seedlings(sprouted 12 days ago) growin fine in terrarium setting under fluorescent light. i attempted to re-pot these seedlings because the root was at the bottom of the peat pot i was using. when i repotted the plants, i removed the terrarium cover and within 3 hours, my healthy looking seedlings had shriveled up- leaves crumpling in on each other. i know the fluorescent is not the best light, but i looked on the net and read that it could be done with fluorescent as long as the light was 2 to 3 inches from the plant. like an ass, when i repotted these plants i also accidently had them about 12 inches from the light. did i shock the plants too much, is there hope? If not let me know what i should do next time. thanks


----------



## Graehstone (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello everyone, my name is Graehstone on the net and I am a disabled Cold War Vet and live in the San Diego area in a 2 bdrm apt with my wonderful wife and four Parrots that drive me crazy but I wouldnt ever want to live without them anymore. 
I suffer from Degenerative disc disease, Scheuermanns disease, migraines, arthritis and those are just a few and Im not even 50 yet. 
I try to go to as many meetings of the Americans for Safe Access (ASA) here in the San Diego area as my health allows and anything else I can go to as well. 
I am also a Medicinal Marijuana patient  and thats basically me in a nutshell.
And I guess you could say that I tend to lean a bit to the left, you know, Old Hippie and am also working on growing my own for the very first time.

Peace - Pot - Microdot


----------



## youngace816 (Jan 15, 2007)

What up, my name is Ace, I'm from KCMO, and I'm growing for the first time with my dudes. Me and my homies saved up some seeds for about two weeks, we've got two pots going for now.

1. my dude just put them in the soil, 12 hrs light, 12 dark.
2. germinating now, then it'll also have the 12 light, 12 dark.

we have some decent soil and stuff, so we'll see...


----------



## darren_21 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sup I'm darren... i recently acquired the much adored habit such is this. Not that I'm anywheree near growing, who knows....here's a place to be when i'm high!! l8r


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 17, 2007)

yo, youngace. they'll need 18 light/6 sleep in the early days.


----------



## yourhighness (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi everyone just wanted to say g'day. Im an aussie growing my first plant and its a hydro setup. Its currently early to mid summer here and fairly warm - like 30+ degrees Celcius by mid morn and up to 40+ in arvo. I also have good ventillation. Will this heat effect my plant? I have just turned it to flower running 13 hours light (600w hps). I have to run light in the day as my setup (1m+1.1m sq2.3 tall) isn't toatally light proof yet. good healthy results so far. i have a bush 24 inches high and round. can any one tell me how many onces i should get from this little bush.


----------



## welshboy (Jan 19, 2007)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


i have just hade a plant from a mate witch is ready to flower.i am growing in a closet witch is 3'x3'x7'high with a 400w hps light about 4' awayfrom plant but it gets a bit hot when the light is on do u think it will b ok


----------



## battosai (Jan 19, 2007)

[ high evry1 i am trying my first indoor atm with a 23w cfl that gives of 125w my plant is 5 weeks and 17 inchs should i flower yet and can i get a similar light as im broke at the moment i know i need red can i get a cheap cfl with red spectrum]

cfls normally are full of red. your light really doesnt give off 125w thats just the incadecent equivalent--most of that in a incad. would just be heat. put a fan and a therm and keep the temp at 80 if possible. above 70 and under 90 is prime. dont let it get too ridiculously humid in there. to fully use your cfls u may want to bend your plant into a usable shape with ropes. mine isnt that far yet so i cant show u, (this is my first posted grow) check out my pics and see how im utilizing the light. 

u can get 45w cfls for like $10 a pop at a meiher (or wallmart me thinks) 

https://www.rollitup.org/members/battosai.html


----------



## Doobie Doo (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello people, I was doing research for my first grow and came across your sight. This is the place I need to be. I am going to start my first grow in a few days, and will be starting a grow journal. If I have any trouble Im sure u can help me out


----------



## YoungBuck420 (Jan 22, 2007)

Whats up? I just started second grow ever , I grew 4 white rhino plants outdoors last season. I have decided to go indoors this go around just put 2 blueberry fem. beans and 2 bb x nl and 2 romulan in the soil about 3 days ago after germing them they have all popped up. Still very new to growing learning new things all the time. so if anyone has any past experience with these plants and can give a few pointers please feel free.


----------



## flyhi2112 (Jan 24, 2007)

hello to everyone here.i have come to talk and i hope to grow i hope to b seting up a hydro setup in a tent in the next 4/5 week.the setup willbe (1)tent 3ft sq by 6ft tall(2)hydro n.f.t.light 600w,but what one is best for a tent to keep the heat down????.


----------



## lil momma 29702 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey people I aint new to the smoking scene, but I am new to the growing scene. I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## NimbleJack (Jan 25, 2007)

Sup amigos & amigas. I'll be reading some posts on growth, thanks for the 411!


----------



## flyhi2112 (Jan 25, 2007)

hi all new here hope to b up and growin in 4/5week in a grow tent doin n.f.t. with a 600w light


----------



## BlaznGanja (Jan 25, 2007)

New as well to the forums and will be starting my first grow in 2-3 weeks if all goes well, waiting on some seeds from nirvana =] I look forward to learning from you all !~ 

peace&love


----------



## Ost3rh0udt (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey, im a new member and i wanted to know when do you clip your plant, or do you have to at all? Because i heard that if you clip your plant it will get bushier! I'd apreciate some help!


----------



## YoungBuck420 (Jan 27, 2007)

What do you have questions about? How to top your plant?


----------



## Ost3rh0udt (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah like when it first sprouts and gets the first four leaves i heard you are supposed to clip that and let it regrow. Is that true?


----------



## Doobie Doo (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is a link on prunning from Mogie read it and you will understand https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/4792-pruning.html#post38432


----------



## Calcutta (Jan 28, 2007)

G'Day all I am from Far North Queensland Australia and have stumble accross this site trying to find an answer to a question bout little seedling that just popped up yesterday but before that here is little info on meself. Has been a smoker for several years now and have just started me second crop. My first crop started off with 25 seedlings 15 plants were pulled cuz they were male, about 2 weeks before harvesting time cyclone Larry came thru and wrecked all me plants stripping off some nice quality buds and watching them fly 200 klm's an hour plus down the paddock isnt a good sight to see. Well anyways i'm not living on nive big property anymore so cant have plants scattered all over the place, i have got one plant bout 4 weeks old been tipped about 8 times allready an looks like going to be nice quality plant bout 7 inches high 7 inches roun going to be a nice bushy plant so can train it to climb thru my garden since i dont like hyroponic set up's, but however i planted a seed in a seedling pot late last week an noticed he popped up yesterday, i had a look at him today and his very first set of pointed leaves are purplish in colour, i got told by one mate that there could be too many nutrients in the soil i have chosen or that it might be the strain of the plant. I cant remember to much about the buds i got the seed from because i was high as a kite when i got the seed out of a mates bud while chopping up. any info on this will be muchly appreciated. a great site by the way been reading it for like 8 hours straight cant get enough and there is a lot of usefull knowledge out there once again thnx in advance an keep up the great work.


----------



## Calcutta (Jan 28, 2007)

Stupid me i should have started writing a diary on my plant that is about 7 inches tall but i didnt so cant remember exactly how old it is. I have started writing a little journal diary thing today of the one that sprouted yesterday. I will try post some pics sometime soon but dont know if my mobile is Linux (My computer doesnt have window's operating system for those of you who dont know. Linux is much more stable and safer Operating System then Window's by far) compatible to transfer Data it should be but might have to install special driver's for it. I dont have a dig cam ATM but will get one soon as i start my 5 month contract next month


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 28, 2007)

calcutta, there is a section of this website that is titled Grow Journals. It can be useful to document your grow there as we have something to reference if you ever need help.


----------



## Calcutta (Jan 28, 2007)

420penguin said:


> calcutta, there is a section of this website that is titled Grow Journals. It can be useful to document your grow there as we have something to reference if you ever need help.


Thanks penguin will have a look for it now and transfer stuff i have written in me day to day journal into there


----------



## Ilovebud (Jan 29, 2007)

*I just started my first plants (3) they are all looking good only after a couple of days. This site has already helped soooo much! *


----------



## peoples805 (Jan 30, 2007)

Quick question , SWIM have HUGE Fan Leaves on 3wk old Plants . SWIM have topped a couple to Expirment With FIM, SWIM have learned when to trim fan leaves during Flowering. BUT when the lower new growth under the fan leaves reach past the fam leaves,cut them back so they get light or wait 
a week for another 400w MH they are on 24/24. Plants are Very Healthy
when say Huge Fan leaves , means 4"-5". Concerned with affecting sex of plant. they are acting like ladies. We will see . the last pic is about a week ago


----------



## endoinsanity (Jan 30, 2007)

hey rollitup.org! just wanted to introduce myself.... been lurking for a lil bit... so i registered... lotsa great info on here.. cheers


----------



## Pater_sin (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi. My freinds call me the buddhist.. (im buddhist go figure lol). i'm getting tired of buyin weed so i decided that ide start growing 1-3 plants for personal use. I have a bit of a green thumb but slightly retarded in phc levels and all lol. i live in a place called belton about 60 miles away from the big A (Austin). I'm coming into this knowing very little and i tend to get confused on terms rather easy so expect me to be posting regularly and asking for help like a mother. Right now im going to be growing in a closet in my room, it has shelves on all sides (ill have pics up later) i however need a rough estimate on what materials, conditions and cost that i will probobly have to cover. im currently hard on cash but im not goign to start planting till summer so ill have time to buy what i need.(already with the questions XD) any feed back will be greatful thx


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Jan 31, 2007)

I been on here for a minute and I havent got on here and introduced myself. You can call me smoke or watever I really dont care as long as it appropriate. I love weed and have been smoking since I was 9. Yep thats me now Im 19 and still going strong, have taken a year off and a couple times a few months but couldnt stop. 

Peace 

Smokes Up

WWEESSTT

Smokenchoke310


----------



## Skynet (Jan 31, 2007)

Heya guys, Im sure you have all heard the same intros a million times so Ill try to make it short heh. I have been reading alot about growing and finally decided to give it a try saying as its such a pain in the ass to find bud, let alone good bud atleast here in Massachusetts. I basically bought one fantastic bag of excellent grass that just looked like it was from a Tony Atlas of a plant. I picked the seeds and voila, after researching it, I have 3 tiny little plants growing in some decent soil. Anyway, Ill get more into that on my first grow post. Id like to welcome any other new members and also pay my respect to the moderators and long time members. From all that I have read there seems to be alot of replies, people are taking the time to answer other people's questions, and I think this is a community I would love to be a part of. As Im sure you can tell, I am 100% for legalization and sure hope I get to see it in my lifetime. Ok, off to my first rambling grow post lol


----------



## ngtybear (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all. I am new to Roll it up, but have been watching the threads for several weeks. Looks like an interesting place to hang out. 

Quick question. Surely this forum is monitored. Yes I am paranoid, but how do I know it is sae to post and what is safe to post? 

Thank you for your replies,

-ngtybear


----------



## Calcutta (Jan 31, 2007)

ngtybear said:


> Quick question. Surely this forum is monitored. Yes I am paranoid, but how do I know it is sae to post and what is safe to post?
> -ngtybear


Good question mate and one i was wondering about for a while to till i came accros a thread, cant remember what the thread was called but i'm pretty sure it said that this site has it's IP adress Logging turned off, so if cops did try hack into this site and start tracing few IP address they wont get very far for the simple fact that our address aint on the server, tho next time i am at work on me Linux box i'll see if i can crack into the site and trace a few IP address's, i have tried on this linux machine but this has only the very basic hacking equipment and i cant find anything so i'm about 99% positive we cant be found by using this site. I only done it for security reasons just to be on the safe side., if i wasnt happy with the security of the site i wouldnt have joined.


----------



## CHEETO (Feb 1, 2007)

oops defintly missed this thread well anyways my name is " " i live in " " im " " years old and currently unemployed. I have a passion for growing cannobis and feeling fortunate enough to do it legally. I love the challenge the plants put forth on me, to either see them grow and flourish or wither and die right in front of me i love having that connection with mother earth. Oh and yea this site is pretty interesting.


----------



## Missbravo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey everyone

yeah, I'm here becuase the cannabis forum wouldn't let me post becuase I was a new a member and I registered there like a week ago and it still won't let me post, damn that was annoying.

So. I joined here. And so far It's a nice site. But to tell you the truth I don't have anything to talk about...but I will, when I'm high. I'll ramble on & on. So I'll save myself for one of those times when I feel the need


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 1, 2007)

greetings.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 1, 2007)

Calcutta said:


> so if cops did try hack into this site and start tracing few IP address they wont get very far for the simple fact that our address aint on the server, tho next time i am at work on me Linux box i'll see if i can crack into the site and trace a few IP address's, i have tried on this linux machine but this has only the very basic hacking equipment and i cant find anything so i'm about 99% positive we cant be found by using this site. I only done it for security reasons just to be on the safe side., if i wasnt happy with the security of the site i wouldnt have joined.


please talk to rollitup before you decide to hack this site..

iloveyou


----------



## Nova_Grower (Feb 2, 2007)

View attachment 2696how do these look?and how much would an average yeild be off 8 good sized plants


----------



## Nova_Grower (Feb 2, 2007)

also there feminized seeds ,will they definitly be females.bought at kind seed .com


----------



## converliz (Feb 4, 2007)

hi! :] my name is liz, and i am a smoker for 3 years. it sounds long, but i haven't done that much with it. just lately have i been getting into it. i want to start growing, and i am completely in the dark. i saved the link to that video on my desktop, and i planon watching it. but, if you guys have any suggestions at all to help me get started, i would appreciate it a lot. the reason ihave decided to grow is because i live in a small town, and all the dealers are the same, aren't always available, and like to skimp bags. soooo...help me out XD <3


----------



## BlakRose (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey whats up im new to this whole forum deal and i just wanted to start in a forum im most comfortable with. thanks for your welcome. for some things about me i like to grow hydroponicly with tomatoes and peppers to make good salsa. i havnt tried growing any ganga at this time but maybe i can get comfortable to the idea when i feel at home here. i call myself blakrose because i am a jack at all trades and a 1 of a kind. so from this point on i can only get to know as my family and hope u accept me as 1 of the family as well.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 5, 2007)

do your tomatoes have a good consistency from growing indoors? I hate hot house tomatoes from the grocery store. oh and welcome!


----------



## green_nobody (Feb 6, 2007)

Weel, I just wanted to say hi to everyone since i'm a noob on this forum, but not totally to the subject of matter here. We will see how this turns out...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 6, 2007)

love is the answer


----------



## betaleo00x (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, I've been looking around on these forums for a little bit now, and I finally decided to start posting. I've been smokin for about 4 years, and have only recently become interested (greatly so) in cultivation. Aside from that interest which has brought me here, I also enjoy computer programming, I play guitar (mostly blues, some metal and rock, the classics, and so forth), and I have a strange fascination with theoretical physics (Sephen Hawking's stuff and what not).


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 6, 2007)

computer programming? like what?


iloveyou


----------



## betaleo00x (Feb 6, 2007)

Ah, well I learned HTML with no trouble, CSS as well. I'm in the process of learning PHP and SQL (MySQL) right now.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 8, 2007)

Whats up names aaron, im going to be making a small 1-6 plant grow op by this summer and i havent decided on what method i am going to use... Duel Aeroponics sets.. one with small pots for veg... and then a large pot on the 2nd Aeroponics set, or i am going to use Hydroponics just a single set... or Organicly grow them.. ive been researching and looking on the net and if i get Red wigglers getting soil will be easy for Organic growing.... the smoke is better for you i heard. i was thinking about a bloombox also but they are a tad expensive


----------



## toons (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone, my name is Toons. Retired military. New to this site. I also attempt to grow a little every year. The police and planes in our area make it damned near impossible to even get much of a harvest. But we do our best here. You all be good.


----------



## cho0b (Feb 9, 2007)

Suuuuup?
Cleveland based stoner here. My girl and I are starting our first four sprouts and we're using the knowledge we've gathered from here and many grow videos to aid in the process.

Just wanted to let you all know that I'm done lurking and I'll be posting more often.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 9, 2007)

toons said:


> Hello Everyone, my name is Toons. Retired military. New to this site. I also attempt to grow a little every year. The police and planes in our area make it damned near impossible to even get much of a harvest. But we do our best here. You all be good.


 
How do the Police and planes effect you're grow? is it indoors or out?


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 10, 2007)

planes?
like....airplanes?


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 10, 2007)

hello peeps... just dropping by...

kp


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey kindprincess, welcome aboard!


----------



## We1 (Feb 10, 2007)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


My quote is why do people feel the need to spend so much on one plant?


----------



## We1 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just wanted to say I like the sight. I learned a lot up in here. Before I new how to grow correctly I grew two plants and vegged them for 6 months, one was 4ft tall and one was 5 feet tall. Cept I never 12/12 them cause I didn't know you had to. Wish I woulda known cause I turned them into hash, I wonder how much I woulda yielded if I knew. I just thought they grew budded when they matured. Now I have two plants and both are female, and there my babies. I vegged one a couple weeks longer than the other, and I now have two budding plants one is 1.5 ft and one is 3ft and about twice as wide as the other. Im quite impressed with my natural abilities and I am starting to yield a lot more than I expected using some woosy ass flourecent lighting, cause I'm poor.


----------



## tw1506 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm Tim, new to growing. I love this site so far. It's very informative. I just bought the stuff I needed to set up my closet and I will be doing that shortly. I'm sure I will be posting again with my problems as I'm sure there are going to be some, haha. Thanks for making this site man, it's so awesome!


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Tim, welcome aboard!


----------



## cdici (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi, Great Site! I joined 2 wks. ago and have been soaking up as much info as I can. I'll probably be asking a stupid question or two in the near future so let me say "sorry" in advance!


----------



## smalltimetoker (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi everyone i have been looking at alot of threads in here and finally became a new member and would like to start a grow but can't get my seeds to sprout out of the dirt. I have already germinated some and planted the other in the dirt but none will pop out. If anybody knows why there not growing can you please help.


----------



## smalltimetoker (Feb 13, 2007)

*Hi can someone please help me. i have started to grow before with some bagseeds but didn't finish the whole grow. now i'm trying my first serious grow with 2 42 watt cfl's from walmart. the problem is after i germinate the seeds and plant them in the dirt the don't seem to want to grow. if anybuddy has opinions please answer back*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi SMALL
nice to have you HERE...

PLease start a new (your own thread) thread in the General Marijuana Growing forum.. or whatever forum you think is appropriate....

cheers


----------



## Dylan (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi, I started growing in my closet a few days ago. I've got three 60 watt blbs on my plant and the closet is lined with tin foil. Im not sure exactly what seeds i've got but im pretty sure they are thai weed seeds. Im giving them small amounts of water several times a day. Is this a good idea? Shoots have already come up so im very excited but worried that im not doing things right. Can you give me some tips and tell me what to expect?


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Dylan,

Welcome to a pretty cool place to learn and share. 

I'm kind of worried with what you're saying. You say you've got 3 60watt bulbes on your plant. Cool Fluorescents(CFLs) don't usually come in 60 watt sizes. I'm betting you have 60w incandescent bulbs. Those won't help your plants grow at all and will actually heat up the area and do them harm.

And unfortunately tin foil actually doesn't reflect light well. Even worse, it reflects heat but not light. So the poor little buggers will get hot, but not want to grow. Painting some cardboard with white paint and shoving it in place will give you a much better result. 

And like Garden Knowm mentioned...this is good place to get started...but you should start a separate thread in one of the other areas of the website. Try the indoor growing section and you'll get more help than you will from this post. 

This post is more meant to just say howdy to new outgoing people and then give them a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## smalltimetoker (Feb 13, 2007)

*How do i start a new thread*


----------



## Joe Cool (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello everyone I just joined and am putting together the materials to setup a small grow area, just wanted to let you all know that I have learned alot from this site and am gonna be here exclusively. Thanks and enjoy


----------



## Doobie Doo (Feb 14, 2007)

smalltimetoker said:


> *How do i start a new thread*


Hi smalltimetoker Go to new post and on the right hand side you will see forums. Click on newbie central forum. There you will see already asked questions. If you dont see your question At the top left you will see New Thread click on it and ask your question.


----------



## mannix (Feb 14, 2007)

hi there im newby 2 growing i just planted sum seeds reaceintly.. im hope 2 have a good crop but there not the best of seeds b4 starting i looked up this site and it gave me alot of help ty ... i look forward 2 freaking out when sumting gos worng and you guys helpen out ...


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 14, 2007)

Greetings Mannix. 

There's nothing wrong with starting with bagseed. That's what I'm working with until I get good enough to use the good seeds I bought.


----------



## MAJOR_ROOST (Feb 14, 2007)

hi all ,im new to the site been browsing it for a while now, figured id register...site looks good...


----------



## HardTimez (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey everybody just wanted to say heyyyy, ive smoked weed forever...um i just started growing with hydro...id rather carry water than dirt plus its supposed to grow faster..prolly wont taste as good but yeah im all hydro now and its fun im rockin the wick sys well yeah be light and smoke a junt


----------



## Paradox (Feb 22, 2007)

heya all, saw the site and figured i'd signup. some great info here!


----------



## TOMMY (Feb 22, 2007)

Growing Skunk In My Bedroom And The Smell Its Not Like Skunk It Smells Musty Slightly Up Close It Not Mould Ive Checked There Budding But Are Realy Small


----------



## RichardDawson (Feb 23, 2007)

High, new to site thought I would say Hello.


----------



## SweetMaryJane (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a short msg to say Hi.


----------



## stallion69 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi ppl just joined up thought i would say hello. MON THE PLANTS.


----------



## stallion69 (Feb 23, 2007)

Growing 2 jack herer plants in a wardrobe, using 2x125 envirolites 1x red and 1x purple,temp and humidity seem fine got a small desk fan cooling the air.
Into the first week of bloom plants look good and healthy,
using organic bio bloom feed from hydroponic shop hand fed in rockwool and hydroton clay pebbles. Will post some pics soon .MON THE PLANTS.


----------



## Doctor (Feb 24, 2007)

Hiya lol, got ma 1st plant ever last nite of a friend. Its about 3 inches big and go about 4 leaves on it. Now ma mum dunt no am growin it so av hollow sum unused dressers in my room and put and ordinary light in there with ma plant which is in a plastic beaker with soil from my garden in it........ i micro-waved the soil 1st to sterilize it. this is a quick fix of course and i was wondering if anyone could offer sum tips or cheap things tht would help me along (i.e a nartural sunlight bulb intead or regular, or how much fertilliser to put in a normal size beaker... how much water). 
I dont intend to smoke myself just sell to my friends and mostly just for the 'wow' tht i have a plant if u will.

Thanks for looking at my first post and i would greatly appreciate any response to it  .


----------



## Doobie Doo (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello Doc Welcome to rollitup here is a link for first time growers. It will answer a lot of your questions.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html


----------



## MariJoe (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, I started looking at the site, saw it was good, then registered. There is a lot of knowledge here.
Currently doing my second grow.


----------



## patch0i (Feb 27, 2007)

yo yo yo YOOO!


----------



## pickledbob (Feb 27, 2007)

hey im starting my first crop. ive a brick shed im going to partition. tha partioned area i will be using will be approx 7ft long x 3ft wide x 6ft high. firstly how well will the area need to be insulated, and seald. secondly how many full grown plants would grow in this area


----------



## Dessa_8837 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey whats going on everybody, my names Shayne and I plan to start growing when April comes around. Nothing big just for personal use but this site seems to have alot of useful info.

ShayneD.


----------



## indicaivy (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I'm indicaivy , hello to everyone  I'm a 38 year old mother of five and have been growing for the past six years or so. I have done outdoor and a few indoor, I find it safer to do outdoor so my babies don't know what's going on. I grow for my own personal stash and for my mother, never for profit but mainly for my own sanity! Thanks for having me!

Ivy


----------



## married to mary (Mar 5, 2007)

hey yall whats up bout to start my firs grow dont know wich way to go yet though SO MANY CHOICES LOL prolly gonna go with the purple haze hydo seein as how i basically have an un limmited supply of seeds lol well feel free to PM me with opinions on first grow open to suggestions for first time grower


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 7, 2007)

Ive been researching on the internet and chatting with friends over the past few months about growing and I think its about time to start. I look forward to sharing my experiences with you guys, since you have all helped me out immensely without even knowing. Id like to thank two people especially, tek and merc for the heavily documented aerogrow experiments. The plan Ive got in mind is very similar, however Im going to try something a little different. 

Oh and of course, just as an interesting side note Id like to thank the US govt for that wonderful tax return.


----------



## Mrs. Greenjeans (Mar 8, 2007)

New to the site, new to growing. Have a couple of ladies in my closet. They are 67 days old, and stinking beautifully. Much love to GardenKnowm.
Mrs. G


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Mrs. Greenjeans! Welcome aboard, happy growing.


----------



## Mrs. Greenjeans (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks VideoMan!


----------



## greentoker (Mar 8, 2007)

hi alberta canada here just looking for some help. in door set up. just bulding need info from those who have been there and now what they talk about and some time in on it. so here i am looking for some info.


----------



## Roseman (Mar 8, 2007)

Grow indoors all the time.


----------



## Roseman (Mar 8, 2007)

How safe is it to post here?
How safe is it to post pics and reveal your email address?
What is the difference in a Junior Member and a Senior member?


----------



## Jordy Villain (Mar 8, 2007)

yroo watsup? I'm Jordy Villainous. I pretty much chill, emcee, write, cook, and smoke mad ganj haha

im loving the site, guys!
i'll mos def be around

peeeace


----------



## the Pope (Mar 8, 2007)

howdy i am new 2 this sight and i just am trying to make some grow friend if u know what i meen. it is my second time growing the avattar i have is my pride and joy i have others but i have never seen one grow so fast and plentifule it is only 2 1/2 weeks old in that pic my mom gave me the seed fucking hippy gg for u ppl out there that play cs


----------



## Roseman (Mar 10, 2007)

Go to GROW ROOM setup and look at my pics


----------



## Roseman (Mar 10, 2007)

How safe or dangerous is it to post pics here? Can I be traced back?


----------



## 420penguin (Mar 11, 2007)

theoretically the webmaster says he's not storing IPs. I always recommend protecting yourself. Torrify: Professional Privacy for Everyone


----------



## bluerasta (Mar 12, 2007)

hi everyone just a quick one to say hi to everyone,
and look forward to chatting with likeminded stoners.
cheers


----------



## Roseman (Mar 12, 2007)

Root rot ! Get oxegen into the water FAST. Change the water often and get an aquarium airstone or take a straw and blow air into the water, OFTEN. Roots need oxegen!


----------



## Sparhawk (Mar 13, 2007)

New to this "scene" and recently I decided it would be nice to grow a bit for acouple friends, maybe make a buck or two here and there and having taken Horticulture should help but hey, who knows? Nice ot meet you all.


----------



## Aerosoul (Mar 15, 2007)

Just signed up tonight, figured I'd say hello. I've been smoking for a long time but haven't ever grown anything. Looking to get into that soon, though. See you around...


----------



## straitedge (Mar 15, 2007)

keep in mind MJ is a weed and will grow almost anywhere... you just need to help it along a little and do a few trix on it...


----------



## CHEETO (Mar 15, 2007)

your edge what do you know... haha jk your not really straight edge are you?


----------



## southwest smoker (Mar 15, 2007)

been laying around the site a few weeks doing some reading and checking out the GJ's. just wanted to say what's up.


----------



## daowei (Mar 15, 2007)

hello everybody, i'm trying to get started growing in beijing, it's nice that this place exists!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 15, 2007)

BEIJING!!! WOW.. welcome

iloveyou


----------



## dj starky (Mar 18, 2007)

delta9thc said:


> Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some marijuana. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.
> 
> I am currently residing in M'sia (south east asia - near equator). I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?
> 
> ...


 im not sure about the temp or the humitidy but i think your plant should get more than 3 hrs of dierect sunlight !!!!! maybe get a grow light and give it a few more hrs of light !!!!


----------



## jacktheripper (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm obviously new here.
I have tried growing once without doing any researching.
Anyway,needless to say the plants 
died and now i'm here trying to learn as much as i can to grow
some good green.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey Jack, dude, welcome aboard! I think you'll like this forum, really great people here, everyone. And they are all wanting to help. Start reading some posts and feel free to ask away. Lets make your next grow a successful one.
Peace


----------



## jamiebell82 (Mar 18, 2007)

umm, can any one tell me a good source for seeds?


----------



## CellZero (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't ordered any myself but some of my amigos have. Nirvana seed or Amsterdam seeds.


----------



## jacktheripper (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks.

jack the ripper is actually the name of one of 
my bongs, but yeah, anyway, i was wondering 
what the best strain was to start off with.
from what i've read, i think i'm going to 
try big bud, i plan on only growing 2 or 3
plants though in the beginning.


----------



## Keifer Stonerland (Mar 19, 2007)

sup everybody!i just joined and i love the site!.It seems like a wealth of information.I haven't grown my own shit yet but i'm really anxious to try.Thanks and hope to show you my grow journal when i get it up and running.Peace


----------



## green_is_good (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Im new..thanks awesome. Bad ass site.


----------



## Bensons (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi! Can some one tell me why my 13 days old Chuky has a purlple stem? Maybe I have skiped some vital aspects or somting?!


----------



## H3rod (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi all, new to this board and still reading through all the excellent info. Just looking to set up my own indoor garden and was looking for tips!


----------



## H.O.B (Mar 21, 2007)

i took one of my plants from inside to outside it is about 2 1/2 to 3feet tall and it have not started buding yet what should i do and how long do u think it will take help!!!


----------



## Roseman (Mar 21, 2007)

HOB, outside ? Well, when the plant starts getting more dark hours than daylight hours, it will start thinking about blooming. When it thinks it is the Autumn season, with less light and more darkness, it will start budding and take a month or two to complete.


----------



## H.O.B (Mar 21, 2007)

thanx ROSEMAN,u said more dark hourz how long should i leev it n da dark what hours should i set 10/12


----------



## H.O.B (Mar 21, 2007)

thanx ROSEMAN, what schedule should i put it on 10/12 or what do u think about it i have a 400 watt hydo lite witch one is better its big and hard to hide whats the fastest time u think i can get i to bud


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 21, 2007)

Are you guys going for a record.. the longest thread at rolliitup?

Feel free to start your own threads with your own questions..

iloveyou


----------



## Roseman (Mar 22, 2007)

H.O.B said:


> thanx ROSEMAN, what schedule should i put it on 10/12 or what do u think about it i have a 400 watt hydo lite witch one is better its big and hard to hide whats the fastest time u think I can get I to bud


Twice I was on 24/7 lights and then followed advise I found somewhere else on the internet, and I gradually added darkness, going to 22/2, 20/4, 18/6, 16/8, 14/10 every other day, adding more darkness, and then to 12/12. Made sense to me, but this last grow, I said what the heck, I am going to try an experiment and I went from 24/24 to 16/8 the next, then 12/12 the next, and I wish I had done it that way all the times before. I always advise GRADUAL, but in adding darkness, just do it ! Other growers will argue it, but try it and see and just plunge them into darkness. I also add a little simulated rain and cooler weather too, (with a Foilage spray and small fan) just to make them think autumn has arrived.


----------



## Roseman (Mar 22, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> Are you guys going for a record.. the longest thread at rolliitup?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a limit? I'm being asked here, so I answer here.


----------



## ontariohydro (Mar 23, 2007)

hey whats up every one iam mike i live inontario iam a med, all try an help any 1 out the best i can an all share my grows an tips,pics drop me aline anytime tty guys later oshawahydro


----------



## J - Dog (Mar 23, 2007)

Whaddup People?
I'm J-Dog and I'm a Stranger here. My mom always said never to talk to strangers, so I'll introduce myself so we're not strangers anymore.  

I live in Washington state, where the 2nd largest cash crop behind apples is... what?
A. Pears
B. Onions
C. Chronic

If you chose answer C you'd be correct!  

I have grown once before last year, and I'll throw those pics up. I have 2 seedlings from the best strain now popping up after germination.

I've been smoking on and off for 10 years or so. We gets the killer 'round these parts.. and B.C. Canada is right nearby as well.

I don't have much equipment, a 400 watt balast and a HPS bulb and socket..

Basically my first attempt at growing was my older Bro gave me a handfull of random seeds, so I planted them.. after pulling out the males, I had 6 plants, all different. 2 were "special" 
I was growing them outdoors, but we have short summers and cold weather here so I bought what equipment I have now, and moved them into my Grandpa's shed. (he died, and lived in a retirement park, so what better place to keep it quiet than that eh?!  )

Turned out pretty good. But with experience it can get better..

I'm also a gardner.. I grow a container garden of herbs, like feverfew, chives, and all that.. and have a few Bonzais as well..

Being from the Northwest I'm big into all kinds of plants and love making things grow and giving back some Oxygen to the planet...

Well, thats all for now, so I'll check ya'll in the forums


----------



## hedmekanik (Mar 27, 2007)

My name is hedmekanik and I'm a bongaholic. it's nice to know I'm not alone out here and it's good to see so many regular folk have also fallen by the wayward wayside, makes me feel a whole bunch better about being really successful at not being successful. 
Rock on completely.


----------



## odinzu (Mar 27, 2007)

sup, fellas - I'm pretty new to the site. Also lovin the site. I love creating websites and I am amazed of this one. I just never thought you could create such a site because of how its illegal.


----------



## minnesotagreen (Mar 27, 2007)

how do you statr a new theard?


----------



## toke till I choke (Mar 27, 2007)

ALright i jus started growing this year, its jus now getting spring and my first plants i had i put outside b4 the frost, wich was stupid ass hell, but 1 of them came out of it but ended up dieng a week l8ter, But now ive jus started a few more plants inside and theve sprouted, Wat should i do from here??


----------



## candyman (Mar 27, 2007)

have plant harvest but plant still lives ,want to put under lights any tips


----------



## gardener (Mar 28, 2007)

Temp should be at 75 degrees F and the humidity needs to be at 50%. You have way to much humidity.


----------



## toke till I choke (Mar 29, 2007)

Alright I planted A few Days Ago and i GOt some good lil Plants, these are n\my first plants, How do i get them 2 grow strait up a few of them are starting to lean 2 one side..


----------



## Doobie Doo (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Toke n choke You should post your questions on a new thread in the newbie section. More people will view it and help you. As a rule plants lean or stretch because they are looking for light. Put a CFL over them and they should straighten out.


----------



## 2stoned4this (Mar 31, 2007)

Sup, I'm brand new, just joined earlier today. My name's Jesse, and mostly I want to learn all the types of weed for when I start dealing and I want to grow my own marijuana. I've got a few friends I'm sure would like to join too, so I'll ref them. Peace out guys,
-Jesse


----------



## hoc19e (Apr 2, 2007)

new to the game .. trying to start growing but i need some general info from some of you pro's on how i should start growing hydroponically ... what kind of system , light , easiest set up possible....( or atleast easier to manage ) just basically i am trrying to start to grow, I have some white widow seeds already , and want to give this 110 percent effort ... i love weed ,smoked for awhile and now i want to grow my own good shit ... any advice would be greatly appreciated , im basically just needing to know what system i should use to start out and what kind of light ... let me know.... thanks


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 3, 2007)

Check out the hydro section, theres some really good growers in there.
Peace


----------



## Roseman (Apr 4, 2007)

toke till I choke said:


> Alright I planted A few Days Ago and i GOt some good lil Plants, these are n\my first plants, How do i get them 2 grow strait up a few of them are starting to lean 2 one side..


Take an empty toliet paper tube, and cut it in a shorter lenght and put it around your plant stalk until it strenghtens up enough to stand on it's own.


----------



## Roseman (Apr 4, 2007)

hoc19e said:


> new to the game .. trying to start growing but i need some general info from some of you pro's on how i should start growing hydroponically ..., im basically just needing to know what system i should use to start out and what kind of light ... let me know.... thanks


alot depends on your growing room, how much space do you have, how much $ can you spend, do you need to go STEALTH or can you take the heat of some stronger lights?
Look at bubbleponics on this site and go to StealthHydro.com and look at their monster bucket, their 6 plant bucket and thier Spectrum II lights. and be reading all over this site, be assured hydroponics is the fast way to go.


----------



## hoc19e (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks i appreciate the reply ... i just got a small basic system yesterday ... once i get to the location where i can grow ( going to be perfect ) really i can spend quite a bit of cash to expand and get the goooood shit .... its just a matter of time , not gonna rush it... ill keep ya posted.... how do you start a grow journal


----------



## newtothehobbie (Apr 4, 2007)

just droped in to say hello and i appritiate all that yall do here


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello all.
Love the site.
Hope to do great things with you guys.


----------



## Jack Jaxon (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey wats up everyone Im a newbie, and I've been growing 3 DR. A's blueberry X NL from seed and they have been vegging for 6 weeks and I just introduced the 12/12 3 days ago and one is already showing sex. It's a girl and coincidently thats the first clone that rooted for me today the 15th day. SO I just wanted to know if anyone has had this strain before, and some tips wouldn't be bad. Oh yeah im working with DWC.


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 6, 2007)

HI everybody. I am totally stoked about this site. I am hoping to learn and share much information on the subject of growing marijuana safely, securely, and efficiently. 

I have successfully harvested a closet grow a few years ago, but I am starting up again and want to make sure I do things right.

I have (2) of the standard Homeboxes (3'3.5" x 3'3.5" x 6'7") for my gardens; one for vegging, one for flowering - both are ebb & flow. 

My Vegg garden is a 2x3 (by Turbogarden). I am using a 400w MH Hortilux housed in a Day Star reflector for the lighting, a Can Fan RS4HO for ventilation, and a 6" oscillating fan for a breeze.

My Flowering garden is a 3x3 (by American Hydo). I am using a 600w HPS housed in a reflector for lighting, a Can Fan RS6+ Can Filter 33 for ventilation, and a 6" oscillating fan for a breeze.

If anyone has any pointers/tips, please share.

And pass the dutchie on the left hand side


----------



## Roseman (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been doing experiments with Oxegen, or Air. We all hear of the importance of good water, proper PH, proper humidity, perfect nutes and temperature and using quality seeds. But I've figured out that when it comes to growing hydroponically, OXEGEN IS VERY IMPORTANT. I did a GROW in a 6 planter tank, with a small airstone in the corner under one plant, and a second tank with two very large airstones in the tank. In ten weeks, the plants situated directly over the airstones were a foot and a half taller than
the plant that did not have an airstone directly under it. I am using 12 inch airstones from the Aquarium Department and a small air pump made for aquariums. I HIGHLY recomend it.


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah dude this site is a weed smoker/grower paradise and has all the information that is needed to do anything and is a big help


----------



## bifter (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, just thought i would say hello,im a long term smoker but have never tried growing YET but by the looks of things on here i have all the info i need.
A mate has given me a germinated seed about 3 inches high and has about 4 leaves i have it in my greenhouse and hope that something will come of it.
Any tips on greenhouse growing in a pot in the uk would be greatly appreciated.

keep on toking 
ps just a note to widow maker about his avatar : how am i supposed to read any posts with that going on : )


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah dude keep on smoking that shit and dont be a hata


----------



## Roseman (Apr 10, 2007)

If anyone needs help with BUBBLEPONICS, or Stealth Hydroponics, I have a thread by that name here on this site, to help you with questions .
I also have pics at GROW ROOM , under R for Roseman.


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 11, 2007)

does anyone here want to help me by telling we there favorite way to smoke weed.


----------



## moxxorax (Apr 11, 2007)

hi to everyone.
what a great site this is. i,m well impressed.
my name is moxxorax and i am new to this forum. i have just got my grow room set up and ready for my babies.
i look forward to sharing my thoughts and photos with you all. i have been here a day or so now and i have had a great welcome. thanks guys.
i live in north wales uk


----------



## JuicyJ (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey guys...just signed up and this is my first post. now only if I could get some plants!


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 11, 2007)

home depot has hundreds of plants


----------



## JuicyJ (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you know what I mean.


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 12, 2007)

home depot sells weed seeds. r u ing serious


----------



## OverDriven (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum.

I've never grown any weed in my life, really not any plant. So, basically I know nothing about it. I want to grow some of my own outdoors but I can't really afford to get any bags of topsoil or fertilizers. 

So, I'm thinking that maybe I could plant a very small amount in some corn fields around me (there are tons of fields) and monitor them there. The thing is I don't know if the type of soil a corn farmer would use would grow pot well. Or if the farmer would fertilize the field enough or whatever else.

Is this a bad idea? Or could it be pulled off? Give me some tips please.


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 13, 2007)

as long as a farmer doesnt find the plants then it should be pretty good


----------



## 420Noob (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello every one!! This is my first time growing i have read most of the forums before i joined. I read in the forums some where the more plats you start with the better odds of getting a female so i have 8 of them. 4 of the first 8 didn't take so i plated 4 more then 1 of them didn't take so i replaced it so the oldest plants are 7 days old and the newest one is 3 days old. I am using 2 cfl's one is the 43 watt econ(wal-mart special) and the other one is a 27 watt full spect. desk lamp(its got 3 tubs that bend to make 6 inline tubs about 3 inches each). I think I'm going to learn how to use my journal to keep from making long post about nothing .


----------



## Catina (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hi,*
*Im a first time grower as well. My roomie and I are doing it in our split house. We wanted to do it in the backyard but all our sides are disposed to neighbors. So we can't really hide it. So are growing our plant in the closet. What are some good sudjestions for indoor growing. Its about an inch tall in the pot now. I honestly do not really know the best way to grow, all the help I can get I would really appreciate. *
*Since we have to grow it indoors and in a small place. How is the best way to keep the smell down as much as possible and heat and light wise. What do you sudjest? *
*Thanx guys for all your help, us two girls are going out now. Feel free to email us with some advice [email protected]*

*Cheers*


----------



## Roseman (Apr 15, 2007)

If you can not learn how to grow pot here, you just can not read.


----------



## Roseman (Apr 15, 2007)

CATINA
Look at stealthHydro.com and at the thread here STEALTH HYDRO BUBBLEPONICS 
it is a low heat, low electricity use system that grows VERY FAST


----------



## MakingPhillyGreener (Apr 15, 2007)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Long time smoker, first time grower.  
This site has provided me with so much great info! Thank you!
I have quality seeds coming and will be using a 6-site aeroponic with 125 CFL for the first phase. I had planned on going 24h during this period, but have seen a lot of posts on here advising 18/6. 
The grow will be in a white, painted closet.
I had planned on adding a 250 to 400w quality light for the 12/12 flowering period.

A couple of questions I have...
Are 3" net pots big enough for all stages of my grow?
And, do I need special nutrients to get real quality buds?
Lastly, any thoughts on my lighting set up?

Your previous and future help is greatly appreciated.

I look forward to the day when we can have ganja sprouting up, LEGALLY, in our outdoor gardens... For now, I look forward to when my stealth closet set up provides me with the quality sensemelia.

PEACE and Love!


----------



## da_jay_man06 (Apr 15, 2007)

da_jay_man06 here just saying whats up


----------



## ThePumpknKing (Apr 16, 2007)

For the sake of anonymity, let's say my name is "Jack." I am currently working on my second crop ever, so I have a basic understanding of of what the do's and don'ts of growing are. However I am still pretty much a beginner, so I will certainly utilize the information available to me via this site. Thank you in advance to everyone who ends up helping me out and giving me tips, and tricks of the trade.


----------



## Mokie (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm new to this forum but not new to the culture of marijuana.


I've made a box and will be buying some lights tomorrow, then i'll start to plant.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 16, 2007)

hi mokie nice to meet you


----------



## Mokie (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks alot dude, 

I'm looking for a seed that is:

*EASY TO GROW

**Quick to grow

INDOOR

LARGE Yeild

Not too big (less than a meter tall or so)

*

I will be using an indoor white painted box which is about a meter square, it will start on 18/6 then after a week or two, move onto 12/12, I will be using Miracle Gro as nutes and try to keep the PH between 6.3-6.9, I will be using CFL Lighting and hope to get a pound, obviously thats a bit wishful but as much as possible basically. *What seed would suit me?*


----------



## BowlBaked (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm new to Rollitup. I'm new to growing as well. I just literally planted a few seeds a few days ago. I'm not going for perfection or anything close. I am just trying things out to see how they work. I've got time on my side. I have a location roughly 3 acres with some wooded area's I can visit every 3 days that I plan on growing some outdoor seeds to see how things will workout. I've just simply used seeds I picked out of my own bud. I've very little knowledge of the strain or anything of that nature. I'm literally jumping in feet first into all of marijuana growing and everything about it. I hope the community is able to help me. I've been reading and trying to put pieces together and learn as much effectively as I can. I hope the community is as warm as it seems. I'll look forward to becoming a regular member of the community. Thanks in advance.


----------



## patch (Apr 16, 2007)

Hows it going everyone. New to the forum here, and would appreciate any advice anyone has to offer about the subject in Ireland, esp in the North. Currently in Spain here, and the sun is doing a good job of saving me money on lamps. Have about 5 high quality passion growing, and about another 5 plants whos seeds i got from grass i bought. New to the growing lark, but things are going nicely so far. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
Thanks muchly
Patch


----------



## Farmerindacold (Apr 16, 2007)

Greetings All!! Newb here looking for advice on a setup..I have a edison halgen 150watt(2430 lumens), 48" ecolux plant and aquarium(wide specturm) 1900 lumens, and 48" eco lux sunshine(full specturm)2250 lumens both tube flor.)...and getting a uv-b rep. black light.its in a tight closet space where i'll only be growing a few plants?? any help would be app.


----------



## Mokie (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm really a newb myself but I know for a fact you cannot use black light for growing cannabis.


----------



## hubertcumberdale (Apr 17, 2007)

Current studies suggest that pot creates trichomes as a means of defense against UV light. While you could never use it for growing, another approach to this would be to apply it to your plants in addition to the grow lights.

The results are amazing. After the plants are around a month old you can begin. Blast em with the UV for five minutes, twice a day. After a week make it three times. You want to gradually increase this until you reach thirty min three times a day. All the way through flowering. Any more time each day and you risk burning the plants. This will cause trichomes to develop ALL THE WAY ACCROSS EVERY LEAF. Can you say BUBBLE?

So....... Yes, you can use that UV light.


----------



## hubertcumberdale (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey guys. just a stoner trying to save himself some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$




Farmerindacold said:


> Greetings All!! Newb here looking for advice on a setup..I have a edison halgen 150watt(2430 lumens), 48" ecolux plant and aquarium(wide specturm) 1900 lumens, and 48" eco lux sunshine(full specturm)2250 lumens both tube flor.)...and getting a uv-b rep. black light.its in a tight closet space where i'll only be growing a few plants?? any help would be app.



Anyone got any thing for him?????


----------



## MakingPhillyGreener (Apr 17, 2007)

Any help that you may have is appreciated...




MakingPhillyGreener said:


> Long time smoker, first time grower.
> This site has provided me with so much great info! Thank you!
> I have quality seeds coming and will be using a 6-site aeroponic with 125 CFL for the first phase. I had planned on going 24h during this period, but have seen a lot of posts on here advising 18/6.
> The grow will be in a white, painted closet.
> ...


----------



## novazone (Apr 18, 2007)

yo yo im novazone posting here from barbados  an am on my first closet project i currently have 1 25watt cfl light on 2 3" ganja plants. 1 light will have to do till i got money to buy more


----------



## Doctor (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome novazone  

gl with ure grow


----------



## Rookiez-Growin (Apr 24, 2007)

Names Robert, friends and foes call me Rook. I'm new to growin n I don't have no money to put down for equipment or shyt like that. I got some seeds I pick from budbags when I makin shake for my joints. I just tried puttin some seeds on the back of my computer monitor in a bag for a week. Didn't work.. they were moist and warm. I dunno what I did wrong. I just put 8 seeds in a dirt-filled waterbottle n got it moist n wet but not too much water. 

I'ma tryna grow the seeds outside n keep them real real small. I can't really do much in the way of nutes or ferts but if anyone has some products found in the home I could use as nutes or ferts lemme know.

I done n read most of the FAQ but alot of it isnt specific enough for me to get it.. Anyways. Chow for now mates,

~Rook~


----------



## ogkraut101 (Apr 25, 2007)

ahoi ahoi !

my first post!:O:O:O

i just got seeds today and going to be planting them soon!

PeaCe


----------



## Mark. (Apr 26, 2007)

hi 1st time grower posted some pics was hopin some 1 could tell me what type of plants im grown i thought i knew a lil bit about grown till i started reading all your post hav learnt a lot thanks 2 use keep the good work up


----------



## aws316 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello! I've been lurking the forums here for a couple weeks now and learned a wealth of info. Just started growing a plant in my closet the other day, so I'm sure I'll have a few questions along the way.


----------



## Sis J (Apr 26, 2007)

hi everyone ~ the only "growing" i've done and am currently doing, is the high grow game 4.20 version. my roommate and i are competing ~  ~ it's fun and i'm just a goof ball


sis j


----------



## Dutchy_Herbivoir (Apr 26, 2007)

Ash said:


> Greetings! I am interested in growing in an aquarium, as I don't have the use of a closet and plan to grow indoors. I want to start with some clones-
> Does this sound like a possibility? Any help would be greatly appreciated!




Hey man!
Try to google aquaponics and have a look...or just type Aquaponics, Hydroponics Consulting, information, equipment, design, construction
Send them a question or check out the google hits for yourself.


Regards
Dutchy_Herbivoir


----------



## NothernSkunk (Apr 27, 2007)

Yo, Im a newb. Just started growing a couple months ago. first plants i burnt to shyt in flowering (light, and nute), Lol, however the bud i harvested Is getting me stoned as fuck. My set up is a 40owhatt hPS w/batwing reflector in my closet its a soil mix and in messing around with lst and and sea of green concepts. I wanna se what its possible to grow ina small as closet. The only thing that sux is Im gunna havbe to move out quick here. and it will be a month before i can set up again. I have my second generation of plants three week in to flowering and they are damn healthy.

Sooooo.....

My question is. Should i chop them and make hash. or could i keep em alive ouside for a month?


----------



## Mystic44 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone, I'm Mystic44 and I live in Kentucky along the Ohio River. I just want to say hello.  I love weed and hope to learn a lot from all of you.


----------



## Norcim105 (Apr 28, 2007)

Whats up everyone. I'm Norcim105 and I have been on this site non-stop for the past week. I am going to begin growing for the first time in the next couple of weeks. I am an avid pothead and am tired of paying for weed. I just purchased a 400 watt hps system with reflector and will be growing indoors in my closet. I will throw up a question thread a little later, but first I am going to get high. Take it easy y'all.


----------



## TexasBud (Apr 29, 2007)

Sup im a first time grower needing some information on lowryder 2 plants


----------



## roxy_433 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey there. I have been a marijuana smoker for years now and have always bought everything I smoked. I have some seeds and I would like to try growing. Indoors since I'm in a high traffic area. I just wondered, after reading all the articles, if there was any way to start growing at low cost. Do I have to use special lights and soil or can I just plant it like my other plants and see what happens? I know I might sound uncommited but it isn't cheap anymore and is turning into an expensive treat. Is there any chance I will get a useable, worthwhile plant if I just use a normal light and regular soil from outside?

Roxy ;o)


----------



## dopey (May 1, 2007)

Hi all.
Just checking in to say Gday.
I have just started a little project in my spare bath room.
Only 2 plants & a 600w HPS with a very basic hydro set up. I have a pump & water heater but have not plumbed or wired it yet.
I have done it on the cheap as its my first try, I guess I will get more lights or what ever I need as I get better at it. I have only spent about $250, I thought that was a good start?? I have a mate who has given me some advice but this site looks great so I thought I would get amonst it.
I have no idea about light height or nutrients so I am off to read your posts.
I look forward to milking your brains for information.
Cheers all.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (May 1, 2007)

Hey there...Very much new to this site. 2 days and counting. Great info. very inspirational. The name's BloodShot. Thanks for all the valuable info posted here.


----------



## Johns_face (May 1, 2007)

Hey guy's I'm Johns_face, I ttly heart this site.


----------



## jgezzy (May 2, 2007)

could smeone please tell me how long before you start seeing buds


----------



## jgezzy (May 2, 2007)

how do you post pics


----------



## jgezzy (May 2, 2007)

how long before you should see buds


----------



## gregreag (May 2, 2007)

I have three marijuana plants growing but one was knocked over and the stem was bended is there any way to cure that? I just put the bended part deeper into the soil. Also my plants after one week have two circular leaves going one way and two spikey leaves going the other way and but when do the branches come out?


----------



## mic (May 3, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here and at the cultivation game. Have three plants under 18hrs of light, inside. Since germination it's been about 6 wks. I'm watering about every 3rd day and using MiracleGro of 24-8-16, once a week. The plants are between 8-10" tall. Problem is that the older lower leaves are yellowing/browning. I have been pinching these off, btw. As I read, that usually means a nitrogen deficiency..but thought the fertilizer I was using would be enough. ANY suggestions as to what's up? I've read the books, checked online, but am still confused. Here's a pic of the situation..


----------



## djwaters22 (May 4, 2007)

hey bro,
im 18 living in crappy ass england for a few more months. the military moved my family here  . i like to skate and smoke bout it really lol. hope to learn alot here.
-djj


----------



## Honest Bruce (May 7, 2007)

is this forum the same as the overgrowers one which suddenly stopped ? just asking because they are soo similar


----------



## o'rly (May 7, 2007)

Forgot to introduce myself. You all can call me Bill, Bob, Charlie, Chuck, Tyrone, Thomas or anything else. I don't mind


----------



## cannabiscanuck (May 7, 2007)

Hi there, ive been reading theese fourms awhile now and have been able to find most of the answers to my questions without posting untill now... so here goes. Ive been growing 4 Fast Girls (by Canadian Bred Seeds)for a couple of months now (for mothers) for an outside crop this summer they are in 10 or 12 inch pots and I have them on a 18/6 light cycle and for some reason they stopped growing shoots and started flowering. I took them out of the pot and they are a little root bound but not bad. Whats going on? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 7, 2007)

Honest Bruce said:


> is this forum the same as the overgrowers one which suddenly stopped ? just asking because they are soo similar


Yes, except this forum has fewer know italls and almost zero assholes... Unless you venture into the wrong forums... Lol

Nice to have you here

Lovelovelove


----------



## Anita_bonghit (May 8, 2007)

Hi.... im a long time smoker and a first time grower... i live in queensland australia (skin cancer capital of the world.... seriously) ive killed a couple of seedlings by being to "attentive" and a currently have 3 plants that im just sorta playing it as it goes... not doing to much but keeping an eye on them... im an outdoor grower (why waste all that queensland sunshine) ive started a grow journal so feel free to comment on my pictures and my progress. I really like this site, it is very easy to use and very helpful... thanks for having me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2007)

Hey, I've smoked for bout two years, wanna learn how to grow now . live in england. Friend told me bout this site, great info, and nice people


----------



## patch (May 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, I've smoked for bout two years, wanna learn how to grow now . live in england. Friend told me bout this site, great info, and nice people


Thats cool man, I´m from Ireland, but currently in Spain, but I have a project planned for the summer back home. When you get started we can share advice and stuff, like what products to use and crap, seeing as they´d be available in both countries. Anyway, take it easy, and good luck!


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 11, 2007)

how do i start a thread?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 11, 2007)

go to forum per seach forum link at bottom of screen,
at the top left of each you will see new thread, click and type.

Welcome all that are new to the site.

Happy growing


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 11, 2007)

sorry i still dont get it


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2007)

patch said:


> Thats cool man, I´m from Ireland, but currently in Spain, but I have a project planned for the summer back home. When you get started we can share advice and stuff, like what products to use and crap, seeing as they´d be available in both countries. Anyway, take it easy, and good luck!



sweet sounds good man.


----------



## drfudge (May 12, 2007)

just want to intro myself.and say wats up to all my fellow growers.this is one of the coolest grow sites i've been on,lots of help and info.and no,im not a kid,i agree,kids don't belong here.anyway drfudge says keep mother earth green and she'll take care of all of us.later


----------



## WhiteAssRasta (May 13, 2007)

HI, I've smoked for quite a few years but never thought about growing it until recently... I'm from England and thought I'd sign up to hear what you guys have got to say


----------



## Cidly (May 15, 2007)

Hey all... just wanted to say hello and introduce myself... My name is Cid and I am definetly a newbie but i do have a couple of phat plant on the rise. So I will post some pics and see what I can learn. Thanks a lot and any help as we go along this journey together will be greatly appreciated.
Peace


----------



## M0r1arty (May 17, 2007)

Greetings from England to all board members.

This is my first real grow-have 10 babies-5 in my conservatory window and 5 bathing under 2x125watt 6400k fluoros on constant 24/0. All are in gallon plastic tubs with overflow control, and settled into a coconut medium (canna).
Am intending to grow them under lights till about a foot tall then move them outside into the garden (i live in the middle of a large woods so privacy/security is not an issue)

Was wondering if anyone has done an indoor outdoor grow before and could give me some pointers, am new to the grow scene so any advice greatfully received.

Am watering at moment every couple of days using fresh rainwater (we have plenty of that over here  )

Seedlings are about 3 inches and are just sprouting their first set of proper leaves.

Will add some pics when i can find cam.

Many thanks in advance,and am looking forward to becoming a positive member of the board.

Best wishes to all

M0r1arty


----------



## fallensk8er (May 17, 2007)

hey people. I'm a first time grower. I've learned so much so far and still have a long way to go. I'm just love the fact of free smoke and extra money in the wallet.


----------



## mogie (May 17, 2007)

Hello and welcome. Good growing to ya.


----------



## fillenchillen (May 20, 2007)

Whats up everybody. Soldier here deployed overseas but when I get home and out its on thanks to Rollitup and all you out there who are a wealth of knowledge. ENJOY THE USA and SMOKE ONE FOR FILLENCHILLEN


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

fillenchillen said:


> Whats up everybody. Soldier here deployed overseas but when I get home and out its on thanks to Rollitup and all you out there who are a wealth of knowledge. ENJOY THE USA and SMOKE ONE FOR FILLENCHILLEN





I will smoke them all for you my friend. we love you.


----------



## titan18 (May 20, 2007)

Hey guys, titan here...ive been a member for about a week now and havent introduced myself...im a first time grower and using a closet for 2 plants! hope one is female...posted a few threads already...hit me up foolz lol


----------



## Cugine (May 20, 2007)

Great site. Props to the creator


----------



## skrappy (May 23, 2007)

sup i'm skrappy i've been smokin' for 6 years....i'm ready to grow, cuz i'm on the verge on gettin' my on place...
my friend's 27 he knows what we need...
but i quite frankely don't...
teach meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roseman (May 23, 2007)

This will help a Newbie:
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/14678-new-members-new-growers-1st.html


----------



## herbalicious (May 25, 2007)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Greetings! I'm about to build a small grow room and I'm looking at growing either hydro/aero?  My goal is to have a 4'x4' room with all the necessities to keep a room that size controlled/secure/and highly effective. I saved some seeds from some good bud and I have two small plants in soil that although they're small look very healthy! I read a little about cloning, I'm hoping these plants can be the start!


----------



## lilpiggy89 (May 25, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm a noob to the forum and to growing. I hope to learn much here and contribute whatever I can.


----------



## NO GROW (May 25, 2007)

Hello every1 I never posted on here so i thought that I would.

Oh and welcome to the sight every1


----------



## DJmick (May 26, 2007)

Greetings and salutations! I'm still in the wannabe/newbie phase of my thread hunting. I however have already learned alot from your peoples vast knowlege and ideas (which I truly appreciate!) I will happily start posting after I know more about what I'm talking about.


----------



## Tree?? (May 28, 2007)

how do i post pics in the forums like in the message i want to show my pics of my plants at different weeks and under different lights and get help on growing them.... thanks


----------



## brownsugar24 (May 28, 2007)

I want to know is too much rain going to hurt my plant?


----------



## TLBJ38X (May 29, 2007)

hi, i am a new grower and plan on growing in a closet hydroponics. any one knows what is the best light i should use for four plants. i read on the internet that i need a 250 watt light.


----------



## cali-high (May 29, 2007)

hello every1

im hoping to learn alot of knowledge from you guys please feel free ro leave some rep


----------



## Hobthebob (May 29, 2007)

Hey Your site rocks, thanks for all the help lately.


----------



## SoUncool (May 31, 2007)

Hey what's up guys I'm steve. Friend germinated some seeds for me a month or so ago, I can't even remember. Now I have a grow room set up in my closet with what looks to be three females, although recently from the transport from school to home something may have went wrong and I'm in the process of correcting the problem. Anyways I finally decided to become a member of the forum that I browse so frequently.


----------



## Greenstuff (May 31, 2007)

Hello everyone, i'm greenstuff and new to growing, im really looking forward to my stay at this site.


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 31, 2007)

hey there we look forward to ur stay here with us at the rollitup inn


----------



## zags (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello all, Just found your site tonite, doing a search on &quot;How to grow marijuana?&quot;. By chance, or perhaps luck, I came to inherit a nice healthy ~4 foot plant tonite. My brother and his boss had ~36 plants growing with a relatively low tech system but were successful in getting them all to begin budding; at least that's what it looks like to me. Something happened where they had to get rid of them and I happen to get the last one. Now it is in my detached laundry room, under a single 3 foot fluorescent light tube. I've got a 20 gallon trash can with about 12 gallons of a dark stinky water food. I've blacked out the windows, focused the light towards the plant, secured the room etc... and now begins my journey of growing my own SMOKE! I can't wait! Doesn't get much better than that. I've always wanted to grow my own plant and now I want to learn how to make some good smoke. I've already read the How to Grow Marijuana post and see I need to make some changes with my setup, which was totally ad hoc in about a 3 hour span. But from what little I previously knew about growing weed and what little I've read thus far, it appears likely that my most pressing concern right now is that the plant is just starting to bud and I only have this plant and am certain I need to try to get some clones from it pretty soon. So I will search the forums for that issue. Hope to read and learn a lot from those that want to teach it. Peace


----------



## Tre_Jay (Jun 6, 2007)

What's up? I just discovered this site. 2 days ago I started my first plant. This site looked helpful being that I have a grip of questions and things I need to know about my new plant.


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey everyone. Im new to these forums and just thought id say hi... I currently have a little closet project going on but I was wanting to buy some seeds from a seedbank. Can anyone give me some input on the best seedbank to get seeds from? I live in the USA so they would have to ship internationally... Also possibly any good strains for some new begginers? Thanks and glad to be here.


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jun 7, 2007)

i'm here 4 all most an year don't know why i'm in the new members ?????
can any one tell me


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello all, name's Ryan. Guess I'm the new kid in town.
I'm going to be a first time organic grower here in a bit when summer really hits the Midwest.


----------



## DonCronic (Jun 11, 2007)

what's up everyone I'm chris and im a first time grower and i had a question, I planted 2 seeds in seperate pots and have had them in my windowsill, since then i have transplanted them succesfully into bigger containers and have had them growing for about a month now and I wanted to know how long i'd have to wait to see either the hairs if its a female, or the balls if its a male??


----------



## Canis_Latrans (Jun 11, 2007)

Howdy all.
I've gone from smokin' the Devil Weed to sellin' the Devil Weed and now I want to grow the Devil Weed...all in the space of a year.
But, seriously folks, I'm a Junior at WWU. I'm an English/Philosophy major and I SHIT Y'ALL NOT the Reefer is PURE GPA.
I've bookmarked this site and hope to make a home of it.
=CL=


----------



## camrongtas (Jun 12, 2007)

alright my plants are about 1 week old and 9inches is this a normal height for its age?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome one and all.

Come learn and teach.

Happy growing


----------



## 5mok3aBlunt (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello everyone I've been visiting this site for a while now, reading the journals and stuff so I finally decided to register and start growing some.

-5mok3aBlunt


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 12, 2007)

camrongtas said:


> alright my plants are about 1 week old and 9inches is this a normal height for its age?


normal.... how many nodes.... nodes are more relevant than height..

cheers


----------



## licknclams (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey all I have been trolling for awhile and now here to say ... hello all...


----------



## steveowashere (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, ive been looking at the grows on the forum for some time now and i've now decided to start my grow and register 

peace
steve


----------



## Dank Dank (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys new to the board. 

thought I'd introduce myself. 

Im germinating seeds for the first time. Got all my growing supplies. and look foward to sharing info and recieving help along the way. 

Pics Pics Pics to come!!!

hey hey hey smoke weed everyday  .

 peace


----------



## Roseman (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, *High?*  LOL,
I am* !* 
I'm here to help newbies too. I am fairly knowledgable and experienced in small HYDRO DWC GROWS and in Bubbleponics Grows and in STEALTHHYDRO closet Grows. I'm just an old fart hippie ! Visit the site links at my signature and ask me there at the rollitup.org threads, , I'm here to help!


----------



## bearsbuds (Jun 16, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> normal.... how many nodes.... nodes are more relevant than height..
> 
> cheers


Boy, you have plants that are a week old and they are nine inches? For God's sake, what are you using for nutrients?That's awfully tall for week old babies!!! I agree with the previous post about the internodal length. I am growing Northern Lights Indica and I, personally, like a short bushy plant, so I do more pinching than a lot of people do. Then, right before I put them on 12-12, I take my clones from the middle of the plant. I don't have the time nor the inclination to start from seed. I know all my clones are little ladies and unless I really screw up and shock them somehow, they will always be little (BIG) ladies. I also maintain a "mother plant. Once my plants go into bud, I take bamboo garden stakes and tie the stalks down so it gets good light to the heart of the plant. For nutrients I use bat shit, liquified seaweed and Superthrive. My plants are really something to behold! Fortunately for me, I am legal for medical marijuana, so I can have up to six plants, with three in bud. I gotta admit, I cheat a little on my numbers, but here in Alaska a person can have up to 25 plants and it's still only a misdemeanor. I have to be careful, though because I would hate to lose my legal status. Since they cracked down on the federal law there is less than 150 people in this state that are legal...Smoke on, my friend!


----------



## Mary's Lover (Jun 17, 2007)

bearsbuds said:


> Boy, you have plants that are a week old and they are nine inches? For God's sake, what are you using for nutrients?That's awfully tall for week old babies!!! I agree with the previous post about the internodal length. I am growing Northern Lights Indica and I, personally, like a short bushy plant, so I do more pinching than a lot of people do. Then, right before I put them on 12-12, I take my clones from the middle of the plant. I don't have the time nor the inclination to start from seed. I know all my clones are little ladies and unless I really screw up and shock them somehow, they will always be little (BIG) ladies. I also maintain a "mother plant. Once my plants go into bud, I take bamboo garden stakes and tie the stalks down so it gets good light to the heart of the plant. For nutrients I use bat shit, liquified seaweed and Superthrive. My plants are really something to behold! Fortunately for me, I am legal for medical marijuana, so I can have up to six plants, with three in bud. I gotta admit, I cheat a little on my numbers, but here in Alaska a person can have up to 25 plants and it's still only a misdemeanor. I have to be careful, though because I would hate to lose my legal status. Since they cracked down on the federal law there is less than 150 people in this state that are legal...Smoke on, my friend!


That is preeetty sweet, here in the UK they are checking out the whole medical thing and i have a few freinds that would probably qualify if the government get round to it  . anyway I've been visiting this forum for a while now and just thought i may aswell register.


----------



## blacky656 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey guys, new to the forum and found it through clicking multiple links in google about growing. Currently looking at stealthy ways of setting a hydro system up.


----------



## bearsbuds (Jun 18, 2007)

I am still not real up exactly how to utilize the Forum. Could really use some clues. I'm just not sure how to get my message where I want it to go. Maybe I'm smoking too much chronic to comprehend. I am a medical marijuana user;; have been for four-five years, plus I take Marinol. I need to be legal all the way around, so some asshole painmanagement control freak can't cut me off of my narcotics


----------



## Roseman (Jun 18, 2007)

blacky656 said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum and found it through clicking multiple links in google about growing. Currently looking at stealthy ways of setting a hydro system up.


StealthHydro.com


----------



## flametop (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been skulking around this little dinger of a site for a while now.
But better late than never for a big Hello,
from sunny dublin(yeah right), Ireland!!

Flametop out


----------



## stoned_again (Jun 22, 2007)

how do i post a thread cant figger it out?????


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 22, 2007)

*hi i was growing 4 venus and all 4 of em hanve turned into hermies.they are 5week into flower but now ive killed the fuckers there very sticky but have lots of mature seeds. can i smoke these plants even there nt really ready.*


----------



## Roseman (Jun 22, 2007)

stoned_again said:


> how do i post a thread cant figger it out?????


Go to the bottom of the page and select the GROUP title you want to start a thread in, and them look at the top left hand corner of the page for NEW THREAD.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 22, 2007)

flametop said:


> I've been skulking around this little dinger of a site for a while now.
> But better late than never for a big Hello,
> from sunny dublin(yeah right), Ireland!!
> 
> Flametop out


welcome!!! great to have you here!!

lovelovelove


----------



## Delta-9 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello. I've been lurking for about a month now. I've been planning on taking some pics and posting a few questions but I thought I'd stop in here and say hello before I do that.


----------



## italinpimp (Jun 26, 2007)

alright i was trimming my plant and broke the stim right under the top and i was wondering if there was a way to clone it or what i should do?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 27, 2007)

yes you can either make it a clone.. or if you did not brea it all the way off, you can tape it back together and it will heal.. 

if you go with the cloning method... you should make a clean cut with a razor blade and use some cloning powder and wilt spray if you have them at your disposal...

iloveyou


----------



## dixy (Jun 28, 2007)

ive just started growing weed cos i got fucked of paying crazy prices or it going dry i have twelve G 13 one ww and four afghan all are twelve inches and under a 600 w hps bulb my room is well ventalated and there on 18 hours on 8 off and have been like this for 6 weeks is it time 2 induce flowering?? i need help


----------



## Krippled Toker (Jun 30, 2007)

What up peeps. I've been experimenting with some growing and saw this nice little forum and figured a give it a try. Actually, even before I registered here, I got a lot of useful information already just by viewing. Anyways, I got some outdoors growin right now, all 4 of them bout 20 inches tall. Still tryin to sex em but im just waitin, I could bust out the magnifying class now and do it but im lazy and theres no rush. Anyways, see you guys around!

Krippled


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site Dixy and Krippled.


----------



## canadiancowboy (Jul 1, 2007)

Morning everyone,canadiancowboy here.
Thought I`d drop in see how this place is.
Like what I`ve seen so far, freindly peeps, good grow info.
I have got 3 Blackberry Jam,4 Guerilla Gold, and some K9M39, outdoors this year, had more but rabbits around here are crazy this year.
Anyways thought I`d better introduce myself.
See ya`s on the boards.
canadiancowboy


----------



## evt160 (Jul 1, 2007)

hey guys, jut wanted to say whats up. I'm on my first grow and am doing it indoor, hydro. so far so good, let hope things stay that way


----------



## Strangely Enigmatic (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone! I am brand spankin' new to this forum and to growing. My name is Christine, im 23... and from Alberta, Canada. I am interested in growing indoors with a smallish yeild. I havn't started anything yet cause I dont feel I have adequate knowledge yet... but im getting there! I purchased a really informative book and am almost done reading and plan to start getting this gravy train going real soon. 

Is anyone else from Canada? How paranoid are you about ordering seeds and hydroponic equipment? Is it even an issue in Canada?? I admit i feel a little edgy searching websites and posting here! Am i over-reacting? What have been your experiences??


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Cowboy ,evt, and Strangely.
I hope you enjoy the site.


Happy growing


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 2, 2007)

u know under my name wen i post dis mesage it says stranger n then again under. y is that? how do i change it or cnt i???
thanks stoned_again


----------



## Roseman (Jul 2, 2007)

stoned_again said:


> u know under my name wen i post dis mesage it says stranger n then again under. y is that? how do i change it or cnt i???
> thanks stoned_again


 
As you build up points, (by the post count) your title changes.


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 2, 2007)

ok cheers m8


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 2, 2007)

Alright, now... I'm in the U.S. and have been growing for oh, some 3 years now... but I always just grow the shit I smoke... I have no Idea what strain it is, how well it grew, if it was a pain in the dick, or anything... The reason for this, is that I haven't found a loop-hole to buy seed and ship them to America... So I guess my question is, would anybody be willing to take my money, and send me specific seeds that I can actually know what the hell it'll do...
Thanks... If you can help...
​


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 3, 2007)

have you not checked out any websites???


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, and some of them say that they do, but I dont feel like cops tracing it, and busting the hell outa me. That happened to a friend of mine... I just need to find a loop-hole somehow...​


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 3, 2007)

are there not any hydro shops around thy would sell seeds surly well thas wer i gt myn. also is that a plant uve grown out of skunk in ur display pic, cus if it is nice plant


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't know that it was skunk, but yeah. I'm still growing it actually... and I only have florescents... it's about 2 weeks into flowering. No, we don't have grow shops anywhere near me... at least not any that would sell seeds.​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 3, 2007)

How much do you think my plant as my avatar will yield? ​


----------



## cindy2sue (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi, This is my first visit.


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 4, 2007)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> How much do you think my plant as my avatar will yield? ​


not sure yano not that good at extimating yield but im notsure if the flouro are that good for flowerin i use enviro ligts but want to try a hps next


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 4, 2007)

I think my dream set-up would be... heh...
2 600w MH for veg.
3 1000w HPS for flowering
c02 spray timer
and 8 floros, (2 mounted on each of the 3 sides, and 2 suspended about 1.5" away from the top of the plants... almost gives me a boner just thinkin' about it...
​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 4, 2007)

But it's all I can really use right now... I guess you could say I'm a bit far from my dream ​


----------



## MorningYearning (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello everyone I'm New and from the looks of the forums permanent


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

cindy2sue said:


> Hi, This is my first visit.


Well, Hello Cindy2Sue, welcome to rollitup!

I'm here to help new members!


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 5, 2007)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> I think my dream set-up would be... heh...
> 
> 2 600w MH for veg.
> 3 1000w HPS for flowering
> ...


that would be a good setup ye how many plants would you have unda that setup m8 ?


----------



## mr. motives (Jul 5, 2007)

hey what's up everyone? i'm obviously new here. i have been smoking marijuanna for many years now and have just recently decided to grow seeing as dealers are no longer as reliable as i would like them to be. does anyone have any tips or resources (such as; good books or internet sources) that would help me get started out. help would be very appreciated.


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 5, 2007)

stoned_again said:


> that would be a good setup ye how many plants would you have unda that setup m8 ?



I would go 10 at a time, to focus on all of them for optimum growth... 
so would you be able to help me out with my first question? Think we could work something out?
​


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 5, 2007)

im not sure how it would work u explain more m8??


----------



## saskstoner (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guy's great site!just sittin on my farm smokin,drinkin tryin to free my mind!im in saskatchewan canada we r gettin close to legalization so come on up for a visit everyone's welcome!!!!!


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 5, 2007)

Well... A possibility would be to send you the money, for whatever strain I want, you could buy the seeds, and send them in a package to me... obviously we would have to go more into detail, preferably either in a private message, or I M, or something like that. I'm open for suggestions and alterations of the process, but all I want is to be able to put my efforts into a certain plant that I've had my eye on for a while now... I'm willing to make alterations according to what you'd be willing to risk, but the idea is still the same.​


----------



## saskstoner (Jul 6, 2007)

what strain u lookin at?im sure we can work sumpthin out!


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 6, 2007)

White Widow. Could you really, now?​


----------



## saskstoner (Jul 6, 2007)

what strain u lookin at? im sure we could work sumpthin out!


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 6, 2007)

I said White Widow lol

​


----------



## saskstoner (Jul 6, 2007)

white widow good choice .ive been growin lemon skunk and got 1/4lb a plant on last grow.try lookin at bc bud depot web site or kindseed website they gurantee delivery anywhere in the world!


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 6, 2007)

Sweet... so can we work something out in a private message?​


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 6, 2007)

would b nice to have ww plant ye 
i wna try big bud or a purple strain nxy any1 no a reli purple strain??


----------



## saskstoner (Jul 6, 2007)

white widow good choice .ive been growin lemon skunk and got 1/4lb a plant on last grow.try lookin at bc bud depot web site or kindseed website they gurantee delivery anywhere in the world! but im sure i could get u sum


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 6, 2007)

Well... not purple, but blue mystic is pretty sweet if you do it right. It's a very rewarding plant. I'd have to say, 1 of my favorites.​


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 6, 2007)

ye blue would be real nice to


----------



## saskstoner (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry bout the double post's.shouldn't wake n bake i guess lol.im gonna go make a rum n pepsi try to get my crap together.but take a look at those websites there r many dif strains from can that r great and many color's.feel free to im me anytime .im on dialup so wiil get back to u asap.im kinda pc impared also so bear with me lol


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 6, 2007)

It's gorgeous... so would either of you be willing to go into detail about our plans?​


----------



## affliction (Jul 7, 2007)

hey its affliction just droppin in to say hey


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I am new here. I have been gardening for a little while and using forums for a long while. I just planted my first crop of God's harvest (late June, but the part of the Country I live in allows for a long summer), I had two out of my three plants make it thus far. I named my plants Prima Donna and Dominique for luck (hey female names, they might be girls!).

There is plenty of great information here and I hope to get along with you guys!


----------



## iwantspliff (Jul 7, 2007)

View attachment 17500

View attachment 17501

View attachment 17502




the buddin ones have gone to friend because of light hours the 3 other pic's are of my new set up no soil  its an NFT table ive done alot of reading and heard alot but as i always say the more knowledge you have the better you are  so please any tips or advice would be much appreciated  thank you  








</IMG></IMG>


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 7, 2007)

AHHHHHHH!!!! FUCK!!!! So... I just checked my "female" before putting it on it's dark period... IT'S A FUCKING HERMAPHERDITE!!! Well.... at least I got 7 more... can I use this to my advantage in any way? Would the seeds be feminized? ​


----------



## FoxBat (Jul 8, 2007)

hey there i am here in nyc and can`t wait till weed becomes for us sick people.


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 8, 2007)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> AHHHHHHH!!!! FUCK!!!! So... I just checked my "female" before putting it on it's dark period... IT'S A FUCKING HERMAPHERDITE!!! Well.... at least I got 7 more... can I use this to my advantage in any way? Would the seeds be feminized? ​


iv read on the internet sumthing on them lines to make feminized seeds u have to stress them to a hermapherdite to make them not to sure tho w8 for any1 else to anzer...


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 8, 2007)

stoned_again said:


> iv read on the internet sumthing on them lines to make feminized seeds u have to stress them to a hermapherdite to make them not to sure tho w8 for any1 else to anzer...


But I would think, that if it did it on it's own... wouldn't that be pretty much the same thing? It still has male, and female flowers... hmm...​


----------



## krayzie (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just signed up so I thought I would say whats up. I also wanna know how to grow my own plants. I have never grown them or anything so I have no clue what I need to do. I've just been told that its a lot different than regular plants. Thanks!!


----------



## happygrow (Jul 8, 2007)

High, 

I registered a bit ago, AFTER I started my White Widow seeds, but just stumbled onto this introduction thread today. Thought I'd say hello and step up to be counted as another newbie. I'm starting my first grow journal in the Hydroponics/Airoponics forum in hopes other newbies will see what I've done wrong in the last 2 months and be able to avoid the same problems. No answers, just my experience.

I have an older Caddy with Veg and Clone chambers and 400 Watt MH and HPS lights. Caddy gets too warm, so have to keep the doors open. Got started on my journal earlier today and will update through the almost 2 months my little babies have been growing. All 9 seeds sprouted, but only 4 left growing. Yes, I did the first 5 in, boo hoo. 

Good luck to you all. The info and willingness to help at rollitup.org is awesome. 

Thanks to all you seasoned growers who are so helpful, you're all a blessing!!!! So glad you're all here and willing to help.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey everybody,jus joined up a few ago.Been checkin out this site for a few weeks now for da info an figured hell,since I'm on here so much readin up I might as well join.So here I'am drop me a line anytime
Peace


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE BATCAVE EVERYONE.... or... bud-cave? ​


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 9, 2007)

so does any1 no how to feminize seeds off a plant???


----------



## PANACEA (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello all.
I am new to the org, growing,harvesting..but not new to enjoying bud.
A situation has presented itself and I have "acquired" a plant from a neighbor. Poor old timer (part time gardner, full time stoner) had a massive heart attack and left behind a few little green friends. The poor wife is not going to keep his "garden" and as I mention earlier I managed to acquire one of his back porch females (he would have wanted me to). Getting buzzed with him will be missed. I want to keep the plant(s) going in his honor or something like that!
*Now to the good stuff*.........I have no specific time as to when they were planted..I would say about end of April beginning of May (living in Southeast US). There are three females in one large pot? I read on how to sex them and I am 100% they are female with many white hairs coming from all directions at the very top two-four inches. Plants are not one tall trunk but more of a Y with four "tops" and growing more sideways than up...?

Anyway, without pics (which will be on here once Ive charged the cam up) and the minimal info presented.............
Can anyone tell me if these things have a future?


----------



## Pandamphetamine (Jul 9, 2007)

Ello!

Stoner, and now grower.
Never grown before, I haven't even smoked for very long, a few months.
23 sprouts.

Let's smoke!


----------



## Allan Watts (Jul 9, 2007)

My very first post on this site! I have stumbled here after doing quite a bit of posting on sites such as the infamous Overgrow and a few others. I currently have 4 plants on the vine and they have all become females amazingly enough. This is purely dumb luck since all were started from seeds that I got from a friend I met on Overgrow. Unless they were feminized, I have beaten the odds for the first time. They are 2 weeks into 12/12 after spending almost 2 months in 18/6. I am of the opinion that a period of darkness helps the plants along- mainly bc it has been so damned hot recently. 40 inches tall baby! I don't have much more vertical space to spare. They are also getting too wide for the small closet space. I'm not that upset. To have my problems! Many would love these problems.


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 9, 2007)

well al i can say is gd luk 2 tha 3 of u sounds like ur doin well an make a thread post sum of ur plant pictures on there


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome all
pass to the left.


----------



## Cugine (Jul 9, 2007)

welcome...its a great site!


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm gonna try puttin some pics on here for Friday or early Saturday...Gotta bring em in without bein seen for the webcam cause the digital won't work.I'll keep y'all posted...


----------



## RandomDime (Jul 10, 2007)

Howdy, 
Well im here , now to begin the reading .
Talk more later, read more now.
Peace


----------



## Roseman (Jul 10, 2007)

PANACEA said:


> Hello all.
> I am new to the org, growing,harvesting..but not new to enjoying bud.
> A situation has presented itself and I have "acquired" a plant from a neighbor. Poor old timer (part time gardner, full time stoner) had a massive heart attack and left behind a few little green friends. The poor wife is not going to keep his "garden" and as I mention earlier I managed to acquire one of his back porch females (he would have wanted me to). Getting buzzed with him will be missed. I want to keep the plant(s) going in his honor or something like that!
> *Now to the good stuff*.........I have no specific time as to when they were planted..I would say about end of April beginning of May (living in Southeast US). There are three females in one large pot? I read on how to sex them and I am 100% they are female with many white hairs coming from all directions at the very top two-four inches. Plants are not one tall trunk but more of a Y with four "tops" and growing more sideways than up...?
> ...


this thread is more of an introduction thread, and you might want to go to another thread to ask taht.
I'd say just let them grow, and wait the 8 weeks of FLOWERING out.


----------



## richiefingers (Jul 10, 2007)

mould is gonna be big prob at that humity, if u ever get to that stage, i would suggest an enviroment u can control indoors


----------



## PANACEA (Jul 10, 2007)

Right On....I figured I'd gotten off on a rant! Tks 4 the direction!


----------



## rob83 (Jul 10, 2007)

hi guys i started my plants in may and it is the start of july now and i still can't tell if there male or female is there any possible way i can tell or do i just keep waiting and is there a way i can post an image so you guys can take a look at them


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey I got a stupid ?? I heard that if u cut off the male flower before it releases it's pollen that it's smokable in the sense that u'll actully get a decent high.Just wondering.....


----------



## shortybighead (Jul 13, 2007)

hey whats up everyone long time smoker first time grower gonna need some help i am in the us.great site though just found it today


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea this site is awesome I think....haven't seen anything better.There's plenty of help if u need it so feel free to post up and ask any questions u may have.


----------



## Ironlungz (Jul 13, 2007)

This is ironlungz from the beatiful inland northwest...Im new to this site and have a few questions about growing ill post later.. pretty much i just wanted to say hey to my fellow tokers!


----------



## Dr High (Jul 14, 2007)

im always learning here and there, i know pretty much the basics but theres never too much info my plants will be ready to harvest in a month or so.


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Would A 150 Hps Make A Dif Over A 125 Enviro Red Spec To Flower My Plant??


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 16, 2007)

stoned_again said:


> Hey Would A 150 Hps Make A Dif Over A 125 Enviro Red Spec To Flower My Plant??


use both 

If you can get the 150 watt hps cooled so that you can keep it within 2-4 inches from your plant, the HPS will be fantastic for a small grow....


use the envirolight as side lighting..

iloveyou


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 16, 2007)

cheers m8 sound


----------



## conejo (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey guys- Im new to the growing scene. Ive only got 1 plant going in the window, but thinking about moving it to the closet pretty soon. Hopefully I can learn from all the info here and get a nice harvest from her. I'm sure I'll be posting some re-posted questions soon. I'll do my best to search first!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jul 16, 2007)

HI how can i upload a picture in private msg from my pc ???
can't c no icon'z ot shit ??


----------



## chauncey (Jul 18, 2007)

I started a plant 1 month ago and i have been giving it 24hrs of light in my front window. Is this ok? cause i'm a newbie first time grower and i am not to sure what i'm doing so if i could get some pointers that would be awsome!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 18, 2007)

chauncey said:


> I started a plant 1 month ago and i have been giving it 24hrs of light in my front window. Is this ok? cause i'm a newbie first time grower and i am not to sure what i'm doing so if i could get some pointers that would be awsome!



Hey Bro.

1. start your own thread
2. post pictures
3. if your plant is in the front window with 24 hours light.. that makes me think that all the world can see it at night time from your front yard... true?

pHing water and not over or under watering will be key to your success... pHing water is easy and cheap..

http://www.seemorebuds.com/ph/

iloveyou


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 18, 2007)

conejo said:


> Hey guys- Im new to the growing scene. Ive only got 1 plant going in the window, but thinking about moving it to the closet pretty soon. Hopefully I can learn from all the info here and get a nice harvest from her. I'm sure I'll be posting some re-posted questions soon. I'll do my best to search first!


What if she's a him?  I agree with the whole window thing... unless you live in the cunt-ry, everyone can see your beautiful bundle of joy...

​


> 1. start your own thread
> 2. post pictures
> 3. if your plant is in the front window with 24 hours light.. that makes me think that all the world can see it at night time from your front yard... true?
> 
> pHing water and not over or under watering will be key to your success... pHing water is easy and cheap..


----------



## chauncey (Jul 18, 2007)

Well if some one can take a look at my pics and tell me what kind and if it is a male or female


----------



## chauncey (Jul 18, 2007)

Well i don't live in the country but when it is in the window no one can see it and at night i have a light for it! Where can i get phing?


----------



## chauncey (Jul 18, 2007)

can you use mericle grow on pot plants


----------



## SIRTOKE (Jul 19, 2007)

wont be for long flowering starts 1 aug geting late canada ont


----------



## LG Fuad (Jul 19, 2007)

What's up guys. I'm new to these forums. Just wanted to get some info to get started on my plant! 

I pick seeds out of some of my sacks, and I would like to know how to get this shit started.

Thanks
Harrison


----------



## supratt232 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey every1 just wanted to stop in and say whats up. Im not growing yet, but really really REALLY want to start after i move out lol.

lots of good info on this site so ill be sure to stick around for a bit!


----------



## medical4de (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello all,
Im another damn newbie lol
glad i found this site.. 
i have lots of questions
but i think ill search the site and check this place out first
Im starting a "grow" of misc seeds and will post that up as soon as i can get some pics together
thanx
medical 4 delaware


----------



## u.n.k (Jul 21, 2007)

kl people im new to growing, but ive purchased california orange bud seeds
are there any other seeds whice have the lowest possible amount of thc
thnks


----------



## hi_thinker (Jul 22, 2007)

ive got a closet set up, 3x3x10 took everything out well i germinated the seeds i got two of them i put them in a good size pot cause i dont want to transplant. well i was wondering how long does it take for the plant to appear above ground. also i have a floro set up two inches above the container and a fan in the corner of closet. i can adjusst the light for height when the plant gets bigger. right now i got the pot covered in clear plastic wrap to create a greenhouse affect and will remove it when i see a sprout is that a good idea?


one more thing when i get a sprout i plan on keepin the lite on 24/7 i dont have a vacation timer is it ok i want the plant to get as old as possible before bloomin is it true the older it gets the more potent it is


----------



## saskstoner (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey guys out of 9 plants 1 friggin female.thats depressing! got 2 go feminized,the only time u want so many girls around and they dont show!!


----------



## LoveIt (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm puttin' it all together!!! This site has been sooooooo helpful... can't wait to start building my grow room!

Isn't there a way to control gender of the seed/plant through temperature?

Cheers!
LoveIt


----------



## trek (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello rollitup community!

Well, over the past few weeks I have been researching, watching videos, and researching some more and finally started my first grow! It's basically just experimental and I plan on learning a lot for future grows! I live in a small town so I don't really have much selection other than what I can find at Walmart and Lowes. Well heres a little pic of one of my babies,


----------



## kylej608 (Jul 24, 2007)

ive been here for a few weeks but haven't had a chance to say hi yet, hi everyone! =]


----------



## mislilmisca (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello Friends! My name is Melissa, you can also call me mis. I'm here to make some new friends! I like smoking with papers. I've completed a full cycle of plants and now have a set of clones going, so I am truly a newbie at growing, but not smoking. I also like the great outdoors. I love cooking on my grill. I like outdoor sporting events like racing, football games, concerts. Thanks for having me here.


----------



## chronicchris (Jul 26, 2007)

hey i have a total of three plants one under a regular closet light two feet under on a shelve, one outside sitting in the sun but i think theres to much humidity for it, one is sitting under a small heat lamp i water them every two days about a 2 cups of water they are swag sseds though and they are falling down and wont stay up what the hell am i doing wrong?????


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 27, 2007)

They are falling down 'cause they are stretching.. the light is not adequate..

I don't know what a closet light is and a heat lamp is NO good..

DO you have acess to fluorescents? The plant outside should be fine...

The plants should be in 3 gallon containers (minimum) and get 1/2 gallon of water every 5-10 days (unless it is HOT temperatures).

It is also vita that you pH your water.
http://www.seemorebuds.com/ph/


iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 27, 2007)

mislilmisca said:


> Hello Friends! My name is Melissa, you can also call me mis. I'm here to make some new friends! I like smoking with papers. I've completed a full cycle of plants and now have a set of clones going, so I am truly a newbie at growing, but not smoking. I also like the great outdoors. I love cooking on my grill. I like outdoor sporting events like racing, football games, concerts. Thanks for having me here.



welcome aboard!!!

love


----------



## mislilmisca (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## chronicchris (Jul 27, 2007)

there is lot of humidity were i am and i have the right supplies except for fluorescents but i will have some in a few days watering isnt a problem but theres little gnats around the plant is that a problem???


----------



## wflyh (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey what up people! Stepped on the site looking 4 little info...Still trying to find my way around, funny thing is, i'm sober 
Okay, i'll start with the basics.. My babies r n there 8th weeks, outside, 6", and sum have started turning yellow @the bottom 2leaves/ i've read about "fish emulsion". Were do i find it? How often to feed? how long will it take to reverse the effect? 
With many thankx 2 come! 
Peace!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jul 28, 2007)

maaaan how the fuck can i sign out of this post 
aAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (smoking)


----------



## killswitch85 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello fellow gardeners/farmers! I have a hydroponic drip system setup inside a 4' x 4' x 6.5' hydrohut. I'm using a 600 watt HPS lamp and I have a strong inline fan that pulls air over the light and out the top (forgot the CFM, but it's enough - the hydrohut walls suck in when the hydrohut is closed). I'm using a 10 gallon reservoir. I have 7 plants rooted in perlite / cocoa coir (50/50) mix. There's an oscillating fan, as well, to help with circulation.

I don't have any questions (yet), but wanted to introduce myself. 

Thanks in advance!

-J


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2007)

mislilmisca said:


> Hello Friends! My name is Melissa, you can also call me mis. I'm here to make some new friends! I like smoking with papers. I've completed a full cycle of plants and now have a set of clones going, so I am truly a newbie at growing, but not smoking. I also like the great outdoors. I love cooking on my grill. I like outdoor sporting events like racing, football games, concerts. Thanks for having me here.




hello friend. welcome. please enjoy your stay.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2007)

LG Fuad said:


> What's up guys. I'm new to these forums. Just wanted to get some info to get started on my plant!
> 
> I pick seeds out of some of my sacks, and I would like to know how to get this shit started.
> 
> ...



start by planting them.


----------



## Sabud (Jul 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> start by planting them.


lol although true more goes into that. ill give it to u very simple but u sohuld check the Grow FAW and other sections of the forums

1.Take seeds germinate them (many methods i use cup method, i used to use paper towel and plate but he dried out to fast for me )
2. whe seeds germed plant 1/2 - 1 inch in soil medium (im not going into hydro)
3. whatever lighting ur using turn it on if its cfl put 2 inchs above it usually at all times. if its HID well ur asking how to get it started so i not going to go into HID.
4. water ur plant when it needs it
5. add nutes if needed
6. love it
7. sing to ur plant and chat with it
8. take it to bed with u
9. dont have sex with it ( we want bud , not babies)

10. ull swithc ur lights to 12/12 with red spectrum colored lighting this will begin flowering
11. some odd weeks later ull see bud
12. when harvest times approach, wack ur plant (were not in itally dont fucken kill it u asshole ) dry and cure the bud preferablly hand and jar cureing.
13. use the plants leaves to make hash, or grind it up and throw it into to ur soil mixture (whatever if u do this hey u do this lol )
14. eat ur plant
15. smoke the cured bud.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. start all over same process only this time ull read the grow faq or u can do it this way 

ty for my condensced version. im kinda positive u dont know what the abriviation for CFL means but whatever thats how ug et started and finish


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2007)

CFL = *C*heap* F*ucking* L*ighting


----------



## Sabud (Jul 28, 2007)

lol....he says that but truth is he uses CFL when he indoor grows sometimes for side lighting for vegging. hes a hypacrypt. and i love him still.


Truth is if u wanna grow nice buds u gotta use GGUAFSFAR lighthing.
for those who dont know what GGUAFSFAR lightning is or what it stands for its

G-od
G-ave
U-s
A- (well A lol ) 
F-ucking
S-un
F-or
A- (well just A again )
R-eason


God Gave Us A Fucking Sun For A Reason

So use it.


----------



## HappyCamper (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello, I found that I was posting in the WRONG thread. My name is Justen, and I have a 4' plant right now. Due to the recent claims of how I got it, I'll just say its in my house and in some poor conditions until tomorrow. I feel like an ass, but I found the plant near some trees and grass that my city have been tearing up for new roads.

I was walking along and found something that stuck out like a sore thumb and had a nice smell to it. It looked like it had been lain on my some deer. The roots were in the ground, but not very well. The plant had a lot of dead leaves on it but still looked good. It didn't have any buds or anything, so I came home and looked up some pictures and the plant I see, looked identical to the ones online.

I went back and uprooted it, although it was more of moving the topsoil away from it. I put it in a potters plant and brought it home, which it is now residing in my room under a black light. I know that wont do anything for it, but I heard it will help color?

Anyway I know I'm a dick for getting it without the flourescent bulbs but I will be getting them tomorrow morning when Walmart opens up.

Any other suggestions? 

My roommates and I are thinking about setting the plant up in a closet, where the walls are covered in aluminum foil, leaving the bulbs on for 12 hours, and then off for 12 hours.


----------



## Home_Grown (Jul 29, 2007)

Just make sure you have adequate ventilation and try and cram as many CFL's into that closet. Also, do you know how to sex the plant? If it is male, it's useless. You want female's only!

Check the GrowFAQ to determine your plants sex. If it's 4' tall already I bet it's showing signs of sex.


----------



## Sabud (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok couple things dont use Aluminum foil on the walls, it creates hot spots and will BURN whoevers plant that is you took. Use mylar to reflect light or white printer paper or paint it white on the walls it reflects light better and doesnt burn the plant.

Another thing He didnt find a plant and rescue it he went into the forest, saw it and stole it. someone hard work he just went up and stole it and he says it his 4ft tall plant when he doesnt even know what it looked like when first grown. This guys a thief


----------



## HappyCamper (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, I dont' remember you being there buddy, stop assuming you know the truth because you are making up stuff about someone on the net, and then sticking to your lies, thats called a pathological liar.


Leave me alone dude, I didn't do anything wrong here ha!


----------



## HappyCamper (Jul 29, 2007)

And thank you for the HOT SPOT information =)


----------



## Sabud (Jul 29, 2007)

whatever we all know you stole it, we all know ur getting ban. Whats ur light setup now btw still using a black light with some shitty soil.


----------



## HappyCamper (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll await for the ban, I've done nothing wrong on the forums or in person =) Anyway, try to guilt me all you want. I'm going here in a few minutes, seeing as I just woke up, to get some CFLs and gonna fix up my closet, I have 300 dollars to spend so I should be fine.


As for me killing the plant, I don't think so, the plant grew healthier and almost another inch since I found it.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## the baker (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a plant that is about 5 ft. tall now and it is growing inside, using natural light and I water it about once a week with tap water( 2 pitchers). I am not sure what to expect next or what I can do for the plant? I think it is a male plant from the pics I have seen on this site. There ar no buds and lots of new little leaves growing on it.


----------



## snowdude1010 (Jul 29, 2007)

i am a new guy here with lots to learn first off how early can u tell if a plant is male r female. Can i start out with 24 hours of light can i increase the amount of light i am giving plants


----------



## alexalex132 (Jul 29, 2007)

The plant will show its sex as soon as it's switched into 12/12 of light (well, around just over a week after it's switched. Sometimes longer, sometimes less). Check out the GrowFAQ also, it will tell you everything you need to know.

-Alex


----------



## chronicchris (Jul 29, 2007)

i am running a 18/6 hour light cycle on some indoor and there doing worse then my outdoor. the indoor are long 5 inches long and barley any leaves about four and the stems are really weak looking im talking not flowering at all second question can i take the ones outside and put them under the light indoors is there anything special i have to do for them to adjust?


----------



## grobudd (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey there, just introducing myself. As far as questions i guess it would be. How safe is this site? any advice to stay safe? thanx i have gotten lots of great info from this site. I t rules.
I have a thread Also but havent figured out how to attach the link to this page. Rookie indoor grow journal


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome all new growers.
I hope this endeavor leads you on the stoned path to enlightenment.

We can only learn what we have limited ourselves to expierence.


----------



## helpmehealtheworld (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello Folks
This site is the best. Just to let you all know I came across this site by googling. I had watched all the videos on Google video about home growing ( I have sever nerve damage and mild epilepsy but the Green keeps me pain free when I can get it. prescription tablets suk) but was still somewhat daunted about growing my own, but got absolutely superior help from member EDSTHREADS, and have just started my first grow. You can have a look at my thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/4660-question-about-pre-made-systems-post207346.html#post207346

..and feel free to let me know your comments and what I should be/not be doing. Like I say got great advice from ED which got my arse moving in the right direction. 

OK Thats it just though Id say hello to everyone as it was about time and really do appreciate this site.
Rollitup..you are the dogs bollocks.

Happy growing. Happy toking..peace to you all

HMHTW


----------



## maxwell (Jul 30, 2007)

I live in an apartment complex w/80 units total and the electric meter for my apartment meter does not turn. Will I be o.k. as far as the power circuit?


----------



## maxwell (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm in need of an experienced pot farmer for a closet farm. Can anyone help?


----------



## Sabud (Jul 30, 2007)

i can help u hit me up with a pm


----------



## cincy420 (Jul 30, 2007)

whats goin on ppl im jimmy


----------



## cincy420 (Jul 30, 2007)

i was wonderin if anyone could give me a few tips i just got my first plant from a friend


----------



## cincy420 (Jul 30, 2007)

like how often to water should i plant it its in a pot and its about 2.5 ft. tall


----------



## headofpot3186 (Jul 31, 2007)

whats up? PoThead from Pa, I know nothing about growing and after reading a lot of posts on this site I figure this is the best way to find out everything I need to know. I want to start growing my own plant but i am a complete noob.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jul 31, 2007)

What's up everyone. I am new to the site. I have a passion for growing things, and I love to smoke a fatty. So I guess I will take a crack at growing some plants. I have grown regular bud before out on the roof of my house but my family spotted it from a street away. SO this time I have a grow room all set up. I have 4 1500 watt metal halide lights. What I want to know is will Nirvana seeds send to the US. Or should I just order from Amsterdam seeds. Have a great day every one.


----------



## proudlyashamed (Jul 31, 2007)

Greetings...I was in the neighborhood...thought I'd stop by....I like long walks on the beach and uh...oh shit..wrong place....j/k. New here, gathering lots of great info from cool folks. Thanks.


----------



## proudlyashamed (Jul 31, 2007)

Didn't know I could get advanced... Napoleon was wrong


----------



## hi_thinker (Aug 3, 2007)

hey can someone please help me. i took my black light and took the bulb out and put in a fluoro. 18 inch. well the plant has got some leaves about 4 big ones and like another 4 on top and lil ones growing on top well the stem is weak and it fell over so what i did i dug a deeper hole and put it in the deeper hole. im using 16/8 of light. i want a stronger stem cause i dont want to transplant it . im amazed because the plant didnt go into shock how do i get a stronger stem. leaves are coming out nice dark green and real fuzzy its the stem im worried bout and the light is 2 inches above. also can i use miracle grow lawn and garden feeder i seen it in my garage and was wondering if i could use it. somebody help me please.... thank yalll


----------



## HookaHitter (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello everyone, finding my way around quite nicely. Im an old fart that still rolls my own, a lost art among the youth of today! I have looked at a few grow threads and I must say you all are on the right track! I switched to outdoor this year and been having a blast! I have about 10 years of indoor growing under my belt but my kids are now too old for that also we moved here last year from a northern state, so I am giving outdoor a go. 

I live in the middle/eastern part of the U.S. now and have had great weather for outdoor. My girls just passed 3 months and this week started pre-flowering/flowering, had to pull 16 males out of 30 and the 14 ladys that are left are doing great. Im not use to the high'th of outdoor plants, indoor are short and fat, well I made them that way. My tallest plant outdoor, 6'4" but it was a male and I had to pull it, I even waited an extra two days just to make sure it was male, no luck! What a sad moment, but better then having buds with 80% seeds, so its gone. 

Im using a strain that has been grown here for at 20 years+, at least thats what I was told. They have been breeding this for years, well growing it and not weeding out the males and selling everyone heavily seeded bags, I smoked it all last winter so I know what im going to get, without seeds this time. Its a sticky oldschool type bud, its hard to explain but the tast and smell takes me back to 1978, it truly does. Its bright green with alot of purple hairs, mine wont have the seeds though. 

Most of my girls have alot of purple showing in the leaf stalks and have the real pointy thin leaves, one has 11 points! But I do have 3 that are showing diffrently, they are bright green no purple showing, they are more bush like and are at least a foot shorter then all the rest, they have rounded fat leaves. I may have just got ahold of a few seeds that where difrent but they all came from the same main dude! He said its a family Strain, yeh right! The seeds were huge, bigger then any seed i have seen, and I have seen alot, even ordered overseas seeds before. He said these were his growing stock of seeds that come from a plant he grew just for seeds. Anyhow, how much, if any of that is true, I will never know! Any insight? Is that possible, I know nothing about outdoor so it my be.

But im looking forward to a great harvest and lots of pictures for you! Im avalible to help also. You have a nice forum here, heck I wish I would have found this place years ago, I could have saved myself all the trial and error growing over the years. Oh well I found it now and already have picked up on some great ideas.

Thanks for having me!

For hi Thinker, I always used a fan blowing on my plants to make there stems stronger, they have to fight the wind so they grow stronger stems. Watch putting those stems in the soil too far, it can cause them to rot! The light you have, is it only an 18" floresent? If so, its much too little light to grow anything that will produce. You need to step it up, read the recomedations here at this forum, they have good advice about lights! 

Good luck!


----------



## 80's Stoner (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey there this is a long time stoner from back in the 80's. Always wanted to grow my own and never realy had the chance. Most of the jobs Ive had seem quit interested in my urin so smoking went up in smoke. Im still in that sort of situation but I'm missin my weed. Wish this country wasnt so fucked up about the plant. Maybe if I moved to Holland? Anyway eitherway oneday I will plant a cultivate my very own.. Great Site, thx


----------



## mbud (Aug 5, 2007)

This is an exellent site. Nearly everything you need to know has been discussed. Great stuff.
Thanks to all who so willingly give advise. (even those with a byas against CFl's)


----------



## iceman0113 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey, I'm new here. I've been trolling the site and reading a lot about growing and harvesting. Great site, so far. Hopefully, I'll be able to contribute to the site.


----------



## Daflame91 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Guys I am new here and to growing marijuana..Hope to become a more experienced grower in the future and hope to get to know alot of other stonners on the forum


----------



## Vegetate (Aug 7, 2007)

DaFlame, you will not find friends hear by stealing what many of us put time, money and love into.


----------



## Aeroguy (Aug 7, 2007)

Vegetate said:


> DaFlame, you will not find friends hear by stealing what many of us put time, money and love into.


LOL. I just read his thread about the plant he stole. Fucking...Thieving...Magpie.


----------



## artfuldodger (Aug 9, 2007)

Glad to be a new member, not getting much sleep too much to read!!
how do add pictures to post?
thanks!


----------



## artfuldodger (Aug 9, 2007)

one week old from seed


----------



## shannyrulz (Aug 9, 2007)

I need definitive proof of gender please help


----------



## wandica (Aug 9, 2007)

hi everybody! Getting ready to start my 2nd grow, the first one went great and i owe it all to the info ive obtained round here. just want to say hi and thanks


----------



## 503rollerz (Aug 10, 2007)

hey whats going on> i hooked up on some seeds from a homeboy. ive been wanting to gwom a plant , i smoke hella dank ,but dont know shit on how to start. is the only way u can grow one is by doing all that hydroponic shit, with hoses n shit.


----------



## dwdrumon (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahhh yeah im new here. Tryign to do lots of research and what not to do my first plant. Im looking at starting with carmelicious since its said to be a very easy plant to grow. From there i will move into some of the more difficult strands...i really want to do a white widow plant.

Theres so much to learn and so little time. I want to jsut get a small grow area going so i can keep a good personal stash coming.


----------



## Leonard (Aug 16, 2007)

Hidey Ho Leonard here Just started my own plant about 2 weeks ago,,,so far so good


----------



## Bieri (Aug 16, 2007)

Heya everyone, names Bieri. Just stopping in to say hey and introduce myself, seeing as i hope to be around a good amount : P. A while ago i was getting a type of weed i hadnt had before and liked it a lot. The bags that i had also contained little seeds! (The epiphany arrives) and i decided to try and grow them. So ill be around researching what i hope i need to know to do at least a decent job at my first outdoor grow :O


----------



## Klownstalker (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, first post (yay!) anyhow, I saw an awesome guide on here (from Widowmaker (?)) The guy with the pic of the bouncy boobs. but it got me interested enough to join. My roommates and I are starting to grow because we're frustrated with our supplier, and lack of his suppling and no where else to go. I've been looking over the forums and various topics and wonder, can you just plant weed like any other plant and get the same effect or do you really need all these florescent lights and Ph meters and such? Our seeds just started getting roots and we're going to wait a day or two more for the rest of the seeds to get a root before going and planting them in cups, but I was just curious.


----------



## mirage (Aug 16, 2007)

im a new member and i have a question,

i tried to grow some plants resently and i had no idea what i was doin, i have to grow them for the most part out side but i dont know how big to let them get before i can transplant them outside. any suggestions would be great. thank


----------



## Spicolli (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks to Garden Knowm, nongreenthumb and any other mods who helped clear up my mess of a registration to the site. 

I have been lurking around this site and others like it for awhile, gleaning info and trying to decide where to call my virtual grow room, and this is it.

The secret room is built and I am in the gathering equipment stage of my first grow, I'll provide details later along with LOTS of questions I'm sure. Looking forward to it!

Aloha,
Spicolli


----------



## SpeCtrE (Aug 17, 2007)

Yooo ^^!!! glad to come aboard. Ive learned more these past two days just by reading, some trippy shit.. =) well well. until next time.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2007)

hey spicolli!

I am glad yo made it!!

lovelovelove


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------



## warihayd (Aug 18, 2007)

hello im d.o.c. ive grew a few times i now have a some what micro grow of unknown bag seed. i veg for 4 weeks and im am now on the start of week 2 of flowering. lights are cfls 
3-26watt 6-13watt and one 20 watt shop light thing more of the blue spekturm of light. in soil. doing well. my q is i have lights on at 6am off 6pm what would happen if i switched to 6pm on 6am off. would it stress bad or what. love growning love weed with a deep passion. been reading here and others for along time. 


D.o.C


----------



## Drew420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello Everyone. I am new here and am very excited to meet all of you. I am a VERY NEW grower and need some tips. I live in AZ and plan to grow indoors. I dont have a grow room yet, I am just buying supplys as I go. I have 15 seeds that have just germinated this morning. I plan on getting some potting soil from walmart this morning and planting these 15 in 16oz cups in the soil. After this I am not sure what to do, (fertilizer? light? water?) or if I am going the right way as it is. Can anyone help me out??? Should I be growing indoor or outdoor? Is the garage too hot right now for a growroom????(80-95 degrees right now) Can I grow outside????Thanks
Drew420


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Drew,

1. I would plant the seeds inb rockwool or peat pellets... this will make transfer into 3 gallon containers much easier

2. I would purchase a good organic soil like fox farm or black gold. I would get this soil from a nursery, not wall mart..

3. If this is your first grow, you should consider using CFLs.. they cost about 5-10 dollars a pop.. You want to get the 43 watt (150 watt equivelant) bulbs that are sold at wal mart and home depot. Prices can vary greatly so shop around. You will need about 3 bulbs per plant.

4. You will want to flower early in the plants life if you are growing with CFLs.... probably when the plant has 4 fully developed nodes.. most people think this is to early.. they are wrong .... 

5. MAKE sure you pH your water,,,, you can get a simple pH kit that is VERY effective for 3-16 dollars... pH Water - See More Buds

iloveyou


6. you should start your own thread!!!


----------



## flyhi2112 (Aug 19, 2007)

How Do I Keep The Heat Down In My Tent When Doors Are Closed


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2007)

flyhi2112 said:


> How Do I Keep The Heat Down In My Tent When Doors Are Closed


start your own thread please..


iloveyou


----------



## breeze1106 (Aug 19, 2007)

im just curious but i planted two seeds in this pot and the plant growing o the bottom appears to be wird lookin....please dont tell me but is that a male plant growing? with m other plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2007)

breeze1106 said:


> im just curious but i planted two seeds in this pot and the plant growing o the bottom appears to be wird lookin....please dont tell me but is that a male plant growing? with m other plant.




looks like a weed.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2007)

male? those plants are to young to sex...

iloveyou

how close is that light? CFLs should be kept 4 inches from seedlings and less than 1 inch from plants that are healthy and 7+ days old...

iloveyou


----------



## Drew420 (Aug 19, 2007)

A few more questions if you dont mind Garden Knowm
1. I have 20 germinated seeds 1half inch deep in 20 cups of soil. 
(let me know if this is ok. i did this b4 i read your response.sorry)
2. How much do I water and do I fertilize yet?
3. Do I keep them in the garage where it is fairly dry and 80-100 degrees in temp?
4. Do they need light now?
I really appreciate your help. I would start a thread but i just started here and am not sure how.
Thanks
drew420


----------



## ZigZagZac (Aug 20, 2007)

Yo, waz up. I'm new here and just wanted to say yo.... Yo.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 20, 2007)

ZigZagZac said:


> Yo, waz up. I'm new here and just wanted to say yo.... Yo.



Yo yo zigzagzac, welcome to the site.

Are you new to growing or you been growing for 20 years and can teach us all some tricks?


----------



## ZigZagZac (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm pretty new to growing, but my dawg Neight been at it since he was 11. Now he's 21. So he knows all the tricks of the trade. I just started this year after I got my own place. Tryin to get some money on the side, you know how it is.

I'm also growin shrooms. Anyone know bout dem here?


----------



## smashed (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi there all newbie to growing, just a quick question can anyone tell me the best time to put my plants under lights as i have three plants which are on my window sill they are now 1 week old and have one set of leafs any help would be greatfull ,I am starting them under a blue eco veg light on 18 hours .


----------



## smashed (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi there all newbie to growing, just a quick question can anyone tell me the best time to put my plants under lights as i have three plants which are on my window sill they are now 1 week old and have one set of leafs any help would be greatfull ,I am starting them under a blue eco veg light on 18 hours .


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 21, 2007)

smashed said:


> Hi there all newbie to growing, just a quick question can anyone tell me the best time to put my plants under lights as i have three plants which are on my window sill they are now 1 week old and have one set of leafs any help would be greatfull ,I am starting them under a blue eco veg light on 18 hours .


NOW... put them under lights now... CFLs or Hid lights only and make sure you have some air flow... CFLs will not burn plants but HIDs will... keep the CFLs close to the foliage... it may be to late and you plants probably already have severe stretch.. window lighting is not (usually) enough for GOOD MJ growth...

and next time start your own thread (your question is good and deserves its own thread)... iloveyou


----------



## docterholiday (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello, I am new to growing and I have a plant now that is about 6 inches tall with about 30 leaves on it it is about a month old and I was wondering how long I should keep it in its vegitative state before I take it to the flowering stage


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 21, 2007)

docterholiday said:


> Hello, I am new to growing and I have a plant now that is about 6 inches tall with about 30 leaves on it it is about a month old and I was wondering how long I should keep it in its vegitative state before I take it to the flowering stage


START YOUR OWN FOOKING THREAD.. please.. ILOVEYOU

start a thread.. post pictures and feel the love... 


flower NOW


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 22, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> START YOUR OWN FOOKING THREAD.. please.. ILOVEYOU
> 
> start a thread.. post pictures and feel the love...
> 
> ...


I guess this has turned into the ask gk column


----------



## ezra2662 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi everyone - 

I'm so excited about joining this forum. I just finished constructing my first grow room. Seeds are coming by the end of the week. Its just a small closet w/400w HPS in soil. I'm gonna have tons of questions so I hope all of you can help. Thanks!


----------



## Persephone (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi!

Just popping on to say hello!

I've started about 5 seeds off yesterday and I'm waiting for them to break out now so I can pot them! 

I'll be harrasing you all for advise before you know it!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 23, 2007)

Theres a section called grow journals.

Its great for your first time out to do one and then everyone can read what your doing as your doing it and give you the best advice.

Happy growing,


----------



## Persephone (Aug 23, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Theres a section called grow journals.
> 
> Its great for your first time out to do one and then everyone can read what your doing as your doing it and give you the best advice.
> 
> Happy growing,


I'll take some pics soon and get my grow journal started!


----------



## Blueboy (Aug 24, 2007)

First time on, just saying Hi.

I`m just starting up so expect a few questions soon!


----------



## anotherbudplease (Aug 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi and i love the site and all the info. ill be growing my first 10 big bud plants as soon as my seeds show up from nirvana.


----------



## bearsbuds (Aug 24, 2007)

Hoog said:


> I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow. It seems to be doing ok! What do you think?


A gallon of water a day seems quite excessive. You shouldn't water your plants until you stick your index finger into the dirt up to the second knuckle and it's dry. Remember, these are weeds! They do better with less water, not more. I am only on my third crop, but, even though I had good results with Miracle Gro, I am now a firm believer in organic nutrients!!!. The last two crops, I have used a tea made out of bat guano, seagull guano, and worm casings. I also use liquified seaweed and some magic stuff called "Super Thrive." (one drop to the gallon. The shit lasts forever!)


----------



## Newfriend (Aug 28, 2007)

Newbie here
Writing this't for a friend, I don't know from squat.
My friend planted 20 WW in rock wool. fed them a mix of Hydrogen Peroxide
(10ml/gal), 5.5 ph and 30 ppm comps of a new RO unit.
These are the growth in 4 days.
4 plants just fell over at 3 days, my friend, just split the rockwool and stuck then back in.
He transplanted then on day 5 to Hydroton 10inch pots.
He got kind of cocky and fed them a cocktail.
The leaves turn yellow on the tps and up the edges about 1/3rd of the way.
Paniced and drained it and filled with sweet Ro water at 6ph and 30ppm.
I enclose a few pics.
He wants to know how long he should just feed them with water.
When should he start to feed them neutrients.
He uses Floranova grow floralicious + and has some Roots Excellerator
Thanks

As I said, I am just doing this for a friend as he does not have a computer


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> start by planting them.


lol... hope they knew that.


----------



## DerBingus (Aug 29, 2007)

This is my first post here. I want to start by letting you all know that I started growing for medical reasons and not for profitting off my crop. I started my first crop on 4/20 with some Aurora Idica and Northern Light/Haze from the Nirvana seed company. (by the way, i'm a research nut and did my homework. nirvana is the BEST place to get seed, hands down.) I actually started three different strains, the last being seeds from some killer PK that came through this region. Well, after a couple months of trial and error I was left with basically one plant from each strain. After taking clones and flowering them, the only female was the Aurora Indica. After helping the males perform seppuku, the first cuttings are flowering and the second cuttings are getting off to a good start. I must give Mr.Green and his "I grow cronic" video credit for giving me the motivation to take this project on. (if that idiot can do it, then i MUST be able to do it.) I also would like to give a few pointers to others who are thinking of taking on a full organic hydroponic grow system. First, the more research you do, the better off you will be. Nothing beats experience, listen to those who have it. Second, starting out will set you back quite a bit, but there are a lot of ways to keep costs down. Stay away from LED lights (red and blue). They won't put out enough lumens really to vegitate and are worthless in the flowering stage, not worth the price. Buy good timers, the mechanical kind are much more reliable than digital but the digital offer more flexibility.

I will post some pics and a few other notes soon.


----------



## NOAH (Sep 1, 2007)

whats up, i started my first grow 2.5 months ago. the plants look really healthy, but i dont know how or when to tell male\female. also how old should it be to switch the light to flowering?


----------



## durban poison (Sep 1, 2007)

Just found this thread, wanted to say HI to all.......happy growing!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 1, 2007)

NOAH said:


> whats up, i started my first grow 2.5 months ago. the plants look really healthy, but i dont know how or when to tell male\female. also how old should it be to switch the light to flowering?


start your own thread and post pistures and you will get GREAT advice and attention to your grow

iloveyou


----------



## nomoretrouble (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey, new to the site, new to the world of therapeutic herb gardening, just saying whats up.


----------



## apasunee (Sep 1, 2007)

Im very new here and Im not sure what a lot of the abbreviations for dif. things are, and Im not even sure if Iam doing sumtin wrong by replying like this, but I do have a question,,,,, Im growing one plant, was outside for two months, but I brought it in to my extra bathroom, it seems to be doing well,, just started 12/12,,3 days ago, obviously female and I only have 3 42 watt corkscrew lookin lights, a fan and exhaust fan, but it seems to be doin real good, lots of hairs,,,but should I cut off the fan leaves, I heard it will grow faster that way, please help, and Iam sorry if I stepped on anyones toes.. Im not sure how to start my own thread, since I just found out what a thread is,,, I know,,I know, Im computer illiterate, sorry, and please help...


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## durban poison (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, I'll just say Hi at the mo....Have a look at GrowFAQ at the top left and just have a good read from there. Everything you need to know should be there, any problems then, start a thread and ask your questions. There's a lot of guys an gals on here who can then answer your questions or help, from their own personal experiences.
It's not gospel but, what they have done and what they are still doing.
Hey, if it works for them then, it'll work for you because, they certainly know a thing or two! 

Happy growing!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 2, 2007)

nomoretrouble said:


> Hey, new to the site, new to the world of therapeutic herb gardening, just saying whats up.




what's up trouble maker


----------



## apasunee (Sep 3, 2007)

be in touch, soon as I figure out how to post pics...


durban poison said:


> Well, I'll just say Hi at the mo....Have a look at GrowFAQ at the top left and just have a good read from there. Everything you need to know should be there, any problems then, start a thread and ask your questions. There's a lot of guys an gals on here who can then answer your questions or help, from their own personal experiences.
> It's not gospel but, what they have done and what they are still doing.
> Hey, if it works for them then, it'll work for you because, they certainly know a thing or two!
> 
> Happy growing!


----------



## Tbag (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello, 

My name is Kevin, AKA Tbag, Im 28 years old, i live in Glasgow, Scotland, UK.
I enjoy playing Games online, family days out n stuff, oh, and smoking!

So hopefully my "intro" is suitable, and i hope we can have a fun, healthy relationship during my times here on your wonderful website.


@ dude who said he doesnt know how to post pics:
upload ur pic to imageshack.us, use the direct link to the image, and put it in between the BB image tags, like so

```
[img]url to image[/img]
[IMG]http://domain.host.com/your_image.jpg[/IMG]
```
Thats it.


----------



## durban poison (Sep 5, 2007)

Tbag said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Kevin, AKA Tbag, Im 28 years old, i live in Glasgow, Scotland, UK.
> I enjoy playing Games online, family days out n stuff, oh, and smoking!
> ...


Yo Tbag! Great start, cheers me ol' china


----------



## durban poison (Sep 5, 2007)

apasunee said:


> be in touch, soon as I figure out how to post pics...


....and, we'll wait!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 5, 2007)

Tbag said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Kevin, AKA Tbag,


how'd you get the nick name tbag?

from giving or receving?


----------



## space_weaseal (Sep 5, 2007)

^^^^Damn you beat me to that one^^^^^


----------



## Tbag (Sep 6, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> how'd you get the nick name tbag?
> 
> from giving or receving?


Damn wouldnt u like to know!

It acctualy an ingame name i use.Its not sexual in any sense of the word, allthough i wish my wife would let t be sexual


----------



## apasunee (Sep 6, 2007)

I checked my smaller plant this morning and it looked like someone spilled white powder on all the leaves,,, lots of very, very small white dots on each leave,,, dont know if its bugs or deficiency... It wouldnt show up in my pics,,,...it is in by a few weeds for camo...


----------



## Godsp33d (Sep 6, 2007)

My name is Godsp33d (Godspeed).

I'm new to this place, and I've recently started my own grow, and I need some help. So, I'm happy to be here and look forward to a lot of great advice.


----------



## durban poison (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, plenty of great advice.....tried 'n' tested with great results!
Welcome to ya Godsp33d!


----------



## breeze1106 (Sep 6, 2007)

i am a new grower and this is my first plant...i kept this plant in my kitchen window all day and night since birth...i get plenty of sun from this window, I want to grow with a light now, will a daylight cfl 5500k light do and will my plant grow faster? need a little help... i have three of them how far away from the plant? here r some pics...plz help from the pics.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 6, 2007)

breeze1106 said:


> i am a new grower and this is my first plant...i kept this plant in my kitchen window all day and night since birth...i get plenty of sun from this window, I want to grow with a light now, will a daylight cfl 5500k light do and will my plant grow faster? need a little help... i have three of them how far away from the plant? here r some pics...plz help from the pics.


start a new thread... this is not the place to get good advice.. start a thread in another forum.. like the newbie form.... you will get great responses..

btw.. you plant is pretty good.. but it has stretched a LOT!!!

i will loook for your new thread and help you out..

lovelovelove


----------



## Boonies (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
To all of the experience out there, may I give my kudos. I have read many of the threads here prior to posting, and there is a lot of good, helpful advice on this site. Although I have a particular question to which I can't seem to find an answer. I have done a few soil grows in the past with some pretty good luck. I guess it was a learning curve if nothing else. I have built a system described by hydroRon on hydroponicsonline.com. Great system, but I don't know a thing about timing with hydroponics. I am currently trying to germinate some bagseed in a dark closet in organic plugs to eventually transfer to the hydrogarden I have set up. Does anyone know about how long this process generally should take before I give up on these seeds. I have had them in the plugs for about a week now, flushing every night for 10-20 minutes with distilled water, and still no signs of life in there. Anyone know if I am still alright? If not, what would be the proper process to germinate some seeds successfully for hydroponics system. In dirt, its easy, stick em in the ground, hahaha . Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Boonies (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
To all of the experience out there, may I give my kudos. I have read many of the threads here prior to posting, and there is a lot of good, helpful advice on this site. Although I have a particular question to which I can't seem to find an answer. I have done a few soil grows in the past with some pretty good luck. I guess it was a learning curve if nothing else. I have built a system described by hydroRon on hydroponicsonline.com. Great system, but I don't know a thing about timing with hydroponics. I am currently trying to germinate some bagseed in a dark closet in organic plugs to eventually transfer to the hydrogarden I have set up. Does anyone know about how long this process generally should take before I give up on these seeds. I have had them in the plugs for about a week now, flushing every night for 10-20 minutes with distilled water, and still no signs of life in there. Anyone know if I am still alright? If not, what would be the proper process to germinate some seeds successfully for hydroponics system. In dirt, its easy, stick em in the ground, hahaha . Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## The Toker (Sep 6, 2007)

hello all new to forum but look to learn plenty as i am first timer!!!


----------



## durban poison (Sep 7, 2007)

The Toker said:


> hello all new to forum but look to learn plenty as i am first timer!!!


Welcome to ya all...


----------



## 420blazen420 (Sep 7, 2007)

my leaves are started to curl up on a couple of my plants what should i do


----------



## Jimi Hendrix (Sep 8, 2007)

Whats up everyone. I've Been married to marijuana for 13 years. I love horticulture, by far my favorite hobby. I live in NY and Jimi Hendrix is GOD. See ya around.


----------



## Godsp33d (Sep 8, 2007)

durban poison said:


> Yeah, plenty of great advice.....tried 'n' tested with great results!
> Welcome to ya Godsp33d!


Thanks mang


----------



## Hydronoob (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey everybody. Just starting out with growing here. I'm in for a treat. I have spent close to 5000.00 U.S. dollars on this new hobby. I'm in it for money, not smoking. Just placed my 3 babies (Green Spirit) in the rock wool today under a 600 W CFL. This is a killer hydro system so far. The flowering side has 600 W HPS. I've purchased 1,000.00 worth of seeds. Those being Green Spirit, NYC Diesel, White Widow, and Arjan's Haze #1. The 3 I have started are all the Green Spirit Strain. I'm in Ohio and am lucky enough to have purchased a 4 yr. old single family house out in the country, with the previous owner back in Florida. The cool thing is, is that I have an indefinite amount of time to close on the mortgage. This means that technically the home is still in the previous owners name and I can walk away when I feel like it. I have sole legal control of the property and a general warranty deed that says so. If I have to set it ablaze if the popo gets too close, I can. A little bit of gasoline in a kerosene heater is on standby in the next room. I have 9 acres to plant outside next summer If I am so inclined. See, I got sent to prison for something I didn't do. I was forced to take a plea bargain. Two rough years gone. I can't get work for shit because of my felony. I was just fired again last week. No crying here though. I adapt. This home is just used for hydro growing and it's very fucking sweet I must say. I have rigged it with a police scanner, long range antenna, high powered binoculars, alarms on every window and door, dead bolts, rods in each window. I stole an ADT sign from some neighbors down the street in the house I'm actually living in. I have an infared driveway alarm that buzzes inside while I'm there. I have blacked out the wondow in the "hydro bedroom" My neighbors which are a little over 100 yds. away from me, have been nice enough to install a high gain high speed internet antenna for their wireless connection. I have my wireless laptop leaching their highspeed at 49 Mbs. They were nice enough to not secure their network. It's wide open. So....I purchased skype and use my laptop as a telephone and it works like a fuckin charm lemme tell you. I pay like 3.00 for three months of phone service to anywhere in the world. Along with the hygrometer and various other tech. instaments, I'm golden and could not have wished for a better set up. Well, cable tv but I have to pay on two mortgages at the moment lol. So, I will be on here regularly from start to finish and will be providing pictures and asking advice on my new adventure. I've learned so much from reading on the subject while incarcerated. I suppose I have my AA in hydroponics lol. We'll see. Anyhow, wish me luck everybody.


----------



## Newfriend (Sep 9, 2007)

Good luck my friend.


----------



## kizphilly (Sep 9, 2007)

sounds like u got alot of work ahead of you good luck


----------



## MrGreenMan (Sep 9, 2007)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hey ya'll, im new to this whole internet thing and posting things so bare with me if im not doing something right but here goes... just started growin on my own last week. ive been around it alot in the past but its been about five years and ive forgoten alot. 

so heres a little about my set-up and the problems im having.

ive got a 400w HPS in a closet on 24/0 with five babies goin right now. they just came up about a week ago. theyre not growing fast AT ALL. about an 1 1/2 inches tall and the leaves are really small, bunched together and kinda twisted, and starting to turn a pale green/yellowish color. theyre in 3x3in cons. right now and im using FoxFarm Ocean Forrest soil and FF grow big food. im on a very tight budget right now so its not in an inclosed grow area now. i have a plan but will take awhile for the funds. i think i have awhile anyways since im doin 24/0 til flowering so light leakage shouldnt be a problem at this point. its a walk in closet which has a three wall area build inside for clothes or whatever which has shelves, i removed a couple to make it about 4' tall 3'wide and 17'' deep. i only have a 16'' floor fan for air circulation and it gets pretty hot with the 400w in there ofcourse (no air vents inside) but do have one right outside the door on the ceiling which ive been pulling cool air from that into the closet. which in turn makes the temps flucuate from 73 to 83. 83 when the a/c kicks off in the apartment. i know 83 is high. my ?'s are... what is causing the slow growth and discoloration. im thinkin nute deficiency from slightly high ph levels even though i have a liquid drop test but maybe im fuckin color blind lol, and does the temp flucuation make a huge difference in the room? what could i do to keep it a constant temp for cheap? sorry for the length of this but wanted to add as much info as possible. 

any info will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hydronoob (Sep 10, 2007)

kizphilly said:


> sounds like u got alot of work ahead of you good luck


Man, just what I wanted to hear lol. I've worked hard just getting this thing set up and the security down. You mean there's more work ahead?


----------



## SmokeyMcpot420LoL (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey guys im new to the forums! Just started a mids plant teehee... i posted in the newbie forum but it said a mod needed to approve it, how long does this usually take? and is it everytime u post?


----------



## bKonz (Sep 10, 2007)

Hiya, newbie and 1st timer here. This forum has a vast wealth of information.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 10, 2007)

SmokeyMcpot420LoL said:


> Hey guys im new to the forums! Just started a mids plant teehee... i posted in the newbie forum but it said a mod needed to approve it, how long does this usually take? and is it everytime u post?


hey.. welcome.. good to have you here.... did you atatch pictures to your post? there is a security setting on this site.. newbies... 5 posts or less.. can not post pictures without approval....

i think this is true? lol


----------



## SmokeyMcpot420LoL (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes i did post pictures thats probably why.


----------



## SmokeyMcpot420LoL (Sep 10, 2007)

I linked the pictures though? could that still have done it?


----------



## SmokeyMcpot420LoL (Sep 10, 2007)

Got more then 5 posts and still no luck!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 11, 2007)

SmokeyMcpot420LoL said:


> Got more then 5 posts and still no luck!



on a similiar note

i have this friend with a 12 inch KAK ( a real nice bloke too) and he still doesn't get much poon...


lol

IT should happen soon... maybe post a thread in the support section.. somebody in there will know..

cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2007)

SmokeyMcpot420LoL said:


> Got more then 5 posts and still no luck!



i got it for you.  let us know if you still have problems.


----------



## Jdub7 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi new to the place just wanted to introduce myself. been reading alot, tons of knowledge in this place. Ok gotta get back to studying


----------



## treacherous (Sep 11, 2007)

hi all new to the site.....n lovin it ....


----------



## durban poison (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the  forum! You both will enjoy your stay!


----------



## Tutone31 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello , first time growing for me, luv the site, a tonn of info here, started my first from seed about a month ago.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2007)

Tutone31 said:


> Hello , first time growing for me, luv the site, a tonn of info here, started my first from seed about a month ago.




welcome to the forum. i'll burn one with ya.


----------



## massmurda420 (Sep 12, 2007)

i wanna burn 1 wid ya


----------



## spliffy777 (Sep 12, 2007)

hi am a new grower nickname spliffy ha ha ha, purchased skunk no 1, wass so excited that i found youre web site, that i have followed all the good advise that u have all left, even my wife who doesnt smoke is intrigued, my babies r doing good, even the runt of the litter, who i didnt know was there i doing good too, havent got a camara at the moment, but wil be getting one soon so there will be pics, love reading all youre great advice, spliffy from uk


----------



## indica87 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey hey, already started my own thread and commented on a few others. just joined and like this forum a lot. So it's a real pleasure and i'll be see you all around.


----------



## durban poison (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Indica87 and spliffy777...

Welcome to the  forum! I'm from the UK too!


----------



## 420blazen420 (Sep 13, 2007)

can my plants bud with a regular fish/plant flurescent light


----------



## redfoxx (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, redfoxx here, I'm a guy btw so no funny talk  I wanted to thank everyone here for a great community and site with lots of info. I'm new to the growing scene and using a stealth hydroponics setup with an additional air stone, a more powerful air pump and an additional 125W grow CFL with hood in addition to the 2 x 85W Spectrum II lights which came with the setup. I've setup everything, germed the seeds (durban p. x skunk 1 freebies 4x and 2x Shiva from nirvana). Anxiously waiting for the seeds to produce seedlings, practiced with cilantro for a while hehe. Roseman? Are you on vacation? Love your work with this setup.


----------



## mykk42 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi there .I am just starting a grow room 6ftx4ft .I have it painted white with anti fungal paint.I have two 400w, hps lights I am hoping to harvest 6 plants does this sound right?


----------



## OrdinaryJoe (Sep 15, 2007)

A newbie here, just wanting to say hi. No questions yet. There is so much info to read on all these great threads, I dare say that any questions I have will probably have already been asked and answered. Thanks for the great site.


----------



## Skunkcz (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello all.Any body from London On Ca.I am looking for 10 clones


----------



## OrdinaryJoe (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, I find I do have a question. Be kind now. This is my first dip into the forums, and my first attempt at growing.
Everything I've read thusfar has dealt with larger growing spaces than I have available. I live in an apartment, so obviously outdoor growing is out of the question. But when it comes to indoors, I have very limited space. I was envisioning using a little corner of my closet to grow some plants but, as I've said, all information that I've encountered talks about larger numbers of plants and much more space for all kinds of cool lighting, etc..
Surely there are members of this forum that grow smaller amounts, in smaller spaces (with smaller budgets and smaller aspirations), who might like to share their point of view. If anyone can give me advice here, I'd so appreciate it.
Thank you,
Joe


----------



## eagle0000 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey everybody 
Been trolling the forum for a minute
Think its time to just give a shout out to evrybody here.
First time grower and with the loathed aerogarden (I think it's doin a good job so far)
anyways...take it easy


----------



## trytops007 (Sep 18, 2007)

hello people 

i am talking poland although i am not polish . i have been interested in growing marijuana for quite some time . i am not a smoker but more of a gardener . i would be interested in growing this plant for seeds mostly . i mostly would like to grow some easy type at first . i been searching around and i dont really understand the male/female/hermi part . although it is explained many many times can someone explain in very easy terms what you can do with these different sexes ... can you tell the different sex by the appearence of the seed ?. does the growing environment determine what sex the plant is . i know that the female plant is used for smoking . what to do to get mostly female seeds ? are there any risks in ordering seeds from sites ?

trytops


----------



## VitaminKain (Sep 18, 2007)

im having problems with my sprouts. this is my 3rd or 4th try.... granted the 1st 2 were under a 75w reptile incan light ( all i had at the time.... germinated faster than i expected and had to wait to get paid.)
but currently i have it under 2 20w nat light flouros on an 18/6 cycle in an approx 2x5x10 closet with an a/c unit in the the room and a large box fan in the closet with it. i really need some help this is really pissing me off. im using miracle-gro organic potting soil w/ i think 10-5-5 npk (not sure im having trouble finding it on the bag.) im on a budget and growing for my personal use. I live in Florida so it's humid as hell here. lemme know if i need more light or need to change my approach entirely. here's some pics.
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff127/vitaminkain/100_1418.jpg
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff127/vitaminkain/100_1411.jpg
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff127/vitaminkain/100_1410.jpg
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff127/vitaminkain/100_1416.jpg


----------



## bluntez (Sep 19, 2007)

sup everyone, im bluntez and I am proud to say I love marijuana =D I joined here because I've been doing alot of research on how to grow because I recently just got some seeds from a friend and always been wanting to experiment but never got a chance, but I'm doing it now. I read Widow Makers post on the complete grow guide (which was awesome btw) and so im just starting out with 1 seed and it jsut went into germination... thanks for the great community, but 1 quick question. With 1 seed how and it grows good to harvest, about average how much bud does a female plant produce? thanks and ill be logging my experiance with my first grow =)


----------



## Yugoslav (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, im new to this website. I just got my "pass" for use of marijuana from hospital.
Im scared to grow. Why? Don't know, I guess Im scared that i will fail and It would be biggest waste of my money and time. How ofthen do people fail growing weed?
I dont feel like giving my money away to dealers for weed. Im interested how was your first day of growing or week before you decided to grow? 
Come on old-timers, lets hear it


----------



## durban poison (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi there! Welcome to the board!
Here you'll find a mountain of knowledge + more!


----------



## angeles8862 (Sep 21, 2007)

Out of all the different MJ related forums out there, this one is my favorite, when i started my grow i felt a bit strange because i started obsessing over them, reading about them as much as i could, and studying techniques, and choosing between the plethora of nutes and gear...

luckily i realize now that this is a passion shared amongst many, i started my own grow journal, and i'd love if anyone's interested enough, to go check it out and let me know what you think?

one love-


----------



## dannyboy1012 (Sep 23, 2007)

hey whats goin on everyone im danny
i just signed up and i plan on starting my first grow soon so if anyone has any simple set ups and all and wants to help me out id appreciate it, nothing fancy just cheapest and most effective way for me to get started and i had a cactus once die on me so i kinda got a brown thumb, thanks guy later


----------



## Cereniti (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats up people? this is my first time I tried to grow. I started 4 plants in may and only 1 turned out to be a female. She is probably 5 1/2 feet long (she's tied down to grow sideways).I'm growing outdoors with not much privacy. She has been budding for prolly 6-8 weeks. The smell is really starting to get strong, str8 skunk. She isnt ready to harvest but i live around close neighboors. I have it growing in a long potter, i dont want to move it indoors. The buds are tight and close to 5 inches already, if i was to harvest does anyone know if it would be good smoke even if its not fully done?


----------



## mahlye (Sep 28, 2007)

What's good


----------



## ryan135 (Sep 30, 2007)

whats up im new 
is it really easy to grow weed 
is say ohio any good for a weed climate its about 90-100 in the summer and friggen freezin in the winter not very humid 
peace


----------



## TokemonGo (Oct 1, 2007)

well just introducing myself. although the name is "TokemonGo," im actually more interested in growing ganj than battling it, lol. Seriously though, I've been smoking for quite a few years, but recently have gained an interest in growing too. Problem is I have practically no experience and would love any help I could get. I'll be constructing my first growbox sometime soon... Anyone have any suggestions on constructing a 2-3 plant unit??


----------



## K-TownBud.est.82 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sup ! I'm K-TownBud, just wanna know some tips for growing hydroponic kill, but the thing is, this is my first time growing, i started a plant over the summer(June) and my baby hasn't produced any buds yet. Just recently i made a bubbler system and successfully cloned the first plant i grew and just wanted some helpful advice on growing this clone in my bubbler system ?


----------



## Danny Eire (Oct 2, 2007)

just finished my new 1st grow, super skunk and northern lights x shiva... nice weed!!! just been dry enough now for about 4 days, nice smoke


----------



## longflight420 (Oct 2, 2007)

Whats up everybody, now that i got this account might as well put it use and ask my first question since i dont know where to start "Thanks And I Appreciate"
any kind of help

this is my first plant it is just shy of 2 feet it was given to me by a friend, i went on and did some research before i moved it into my garden but now im stuck, its outdoors and i wouldnt know how to care for it.

the pic of the plant is my avatar


----------



## NavajoGrower420 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello every1. Im here on a low budget no money 2 buy 8ths no more. I made this cabinet wit 2 holes drilled on top for 2 lamps. Cabinet is 3 ft tall 1 1/2 ft wide. Those lamps use regular light bulbs. And i found 5 old seeds in my truck and i have no idea how old are they. I have no monies for soil... so i think im gonna chop up some bark and mix it with dirt... good idea or no? plus no money for pots, so im using plastic cups. Also is Aluminum foil inside the cabinet good or no? Well i hope u guys can help me out with some pointers and start being a regular here! thanx


----------



## j2500 (Oct 2, 2007)

hey all. just saying hi. i already posted my question in the newbie part but am waiting to be approved. i guess i shoulda come here first. hopefully it posts soon so i can get my answer. i am from so. cal. and have been on here a few times nosing around. this is a great site! especially for someone like me who really only smokes not grows usually.


----------



## Mama of Newlyfe (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey im here to introduce myself and let myself be known. First i love this lovely plant God put on this earth for us to take advantage of and i do need a little help supplying myself with this medication. For now i would like to know how could i make my plants look more like a bush? they're only about 4 weeks old and are already kindof tall and im growing them in the window seal they seem to be doing good can anybody help me i really need to understand it to because i want to get it right.


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hola every ONe


----------



## saine420 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello everyone and good luck!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29164-1-000-watt-sfv-kush.html


----------



## saine420 (Oct 9, 2007)

Mama of Newlyfe said:


> Hey im here to introduce myself and let myself be known. First i love this lovely plant God put on this earth for us to take advantage of and i do need a little help supplying myself with this medication. For now i would like to know how could i make my plants look more like a bush? they're only about 4 weeks old and are already kindof tall and im growing them in the window seal they seem to be doing good can anybody help me i really need to understand it to because i want to get it right.


 From my past I have noticed plants in a window seal or under a sky or a plant in more shade like like to stretch more for the light I could guess and say it could be the light with no or little strength from the light source. Kinda like a cfl grow with lights far from plants. Or just the simple fact of not enough direct sunlight. Gl with everything and would love to see pics..


----------



## We1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi it is me, Im back! I just wanted to say I never have figured out how to start
threads here, I can only post comments...It is quite annoying.


----------



## rey430 (Oct 9, 2007)

What's up everyone ,this is Rey, just introducing myself!


----------



## BIG.BLAZIN (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, Hello. It is I, the one who calls himself I am. I am the dutch master. I am able to continually BLAZE BIG all day, every day. For if you were to take my ash from death and smoke it, it would be 100% pure THC, like I.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 12, 2007)

Eeerrrrr.....hello BIG BLAZIN'....Welcome!


----------



## xsupabiatchx (Oct 13, 2007)

Hiya , another Newbie here. 
Im very new to all this growing, so i have been reading page upon page of this site to help me along. I must say that its been very interesting.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 13, 2007)

welcome to the forum. Start a journal and share your plan. We like pictures, all kinds of pictures. VV


----------



## NorCal2500HD (Oct 14, 2007)

Whats up Im Brian and Im from the Bay Area. Just introducing myself, looks like a lot of good stuff on here.....


----------



## tsdriles06 (Oct 14, 2007)

hey i just put my seeds in a wet paper towel to start germinating today and im new at growing i dont smoke so im looking for a hobby my friends can enjoy im really exited about growing


----------



## Khronic (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi im new to the forum looking to get as much help as possible plz reply to my post all the help is needed quicker the help the quicker i can start thanks


----------



## TheDaNkKiNg (Oct 15, 2007)

hey watsup guys i am pretty new to the site what is good soil to use in the U.S


----------



## student (Oct 17, 2007)

TheDaNkKiNg said:


> hey watsup guys i am pretty new to the site what is good soil to use in the U.S


 Mirical gro


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 17, 2007)

TheDaNkKiNg said:


> hey watsup guys i am pretty new to the site what is good soil to use in the U.S



go ahead and start a new thread.. you will get lots of great answers...

Black Gold and Fox Farm are great soils..

Miracle grow has caused a lot of problems for growers....

You have to be careful because it is filled with a lot of nutrients that can hurt plants.. and the pH is very low.... 

The pH of the soil and the water determine a plants ability to absorb nutrients... (EAT)...

cheers


----------



## diesel mecanix (Oct 18, 2007)

Just thought I would drop in and say hello. Been reading on this site for a while now, but just now registered. Growing some nyc deisel right now...more than likely have pics soon. Growing soil, and organic btw


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome deisel. Start a journal, Maybe deisel's deisels. Look forward to the pics. VV


----------



## diesel mecanix (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep will do! Think I'm gonna buy a cybershot tomorrow!


----------



## Deeyou (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey, 

I am in the US... first time obviously... Board is very informative, hello everybody.


----------



## fidopepper (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello,
Good info here. I'm in US and a little nervous about the whole thing but here I am. New grow room 2x4x8. Bought the new flouro high output, 8 bulbs, 40,000 lumens. I've been growing for 5-6 weeks under 4' flouros, set of 8 i made. I just used bag seed. I hope it will be good. A variety of plants. If I get some balls I'll post some pics.
Now for some questions:
I have a 4" inline fan on the inlet and outlet holes in the room. In at botton, out on top. It doesn't seem to move much air. should I be circulating air in the room with a fan to? Should I upgrade to a bigger exhaust fan? 
How tall should I let these plants get? is letting them grow 4 months too long? Or should I let them grow until they go into preflowering on their own?
I'm growing organic in soil ( a mix from an old "Growers Guide by Mel) and using fish emulsion and another blooming mix when they flower. Is this stuff good enough? Thanks in advance. I have more questions for later.https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## jay7474 (Oct 20, 2007)

what type light i need to start my 20 plants and how many watts. i am growing indoors. and how many watts of hps i need for flowering


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey, all. I'm new to the game (only been smoking for about 8 months) but I effing love it. I'm here just to talk about with I like with people who understand. And maybe get some tips on the culture itself.

Thanks all!


----------



## socalkillah (Oct 21, 2007)

what up just sayin hey


----------



## Sabby (Oct 21, 2007)

What's up guys and gals? I'm here because I'm sick of paying more than I should be paying for mid grade, and not having a reliable source, so I decided to start growing my own.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 22, 2007)

Sabby said:


> What's up guys and gals? I'm here because I'm sick of paying more than I should be paying for mid grade, and not having a reliable source, so I decided to start growing my own.


Welcome aboard, new growers!


----------



## robbo74 (Oct 22, 2007)

hi all im rob im from australia.ive just got back from amsterdam and brought back some feminized seeds.i havent grown for a while, the last system i used was a nft system.it worked well but im now keen on trying out a aeroponic system.is it true you get better growth rates and yields with aeroponics systems?thanks


----------



## Johnny240 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am brand new to this so bear with me. I am wondering if the seeds you get in your weed are ok to use for growing or weather there is another source that would be better?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 24, 2007)

Johnny240 said:


> I am brand new to this so bear with me. I am wondering if the seeds you get in your weed are ok to use for growing or weather there is another source that would be better?


depends what you are smoking, I see nothing wrong with using bag seed. Once again I would need to know how good the weed is but many seed banks have seeds with awesome gentics but they cost a bit. If it's your first time use some bagseed and see where it takes you otherwise go find something you want at a seed bank.


----------



## Johnny240 (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks, the weed is decent so i figure the seeds should be ok, but where could i find a seed bank? is that like a store or what?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 24, 2007)

sure is, just remeber two rules try not to pay with a credit card and get it delivered to an address different than where you are growing.

Here are 2 banks I have used.

Dr Chronics Cannabis seeds bank
Marijuana Seeds, Cannabis Seeds Online

I like dr chronic a lot, they are quick have a wide variety and they have excellent stealth....oh and they are in the UK. Seedking is good at getting you seeds too never had a problem and the seeds aren;t the best but they aren't the worst either. Plus you get free seeds with every order.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 24, 2007)

Johnny240 said:


> I am brand new to this so bear with me. I am wondering if the seeds you get in your weed are ok to use for growing or weather there is another source that would be better?



i found this seed in my friends VAPORIZER,,,

iloveyou


----------



## Sweet Mattness (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't believe I made proper introductions. I am Sweet Mattness. I currently have five females. Sativas and Big Buds. Check out gallery. Been diggin this place so far. Lots of great knowledge from some great peeps. Look forward to asking sharing!


----------



## Aszbaz (Oct 26, 2007)

uhm... this might sound stupid, but i know how to grow weed and all, but is their any way i could like... dig a hole in my garden and grow weed in indoor conditions inside the hole? i have plenty of indoor space, but if my family found out i was growing skunk, they wouldnt care, if my mother found out, id be hopping crutches for the next 3 years. i have a closet, but i use the room, so if i hooked up the closet, and sealed it off, would their be ANY odour? and will the noise of the setup be louder than a conventional PC fan? my neighbours wouldnt realy care either, i live in a high-crime inner city area, most of em deal it or smoke it themselves. i just wanna grow enough weed for about 50 small blunts, or a plant or 2s worth for myself, maybe a close friend, and thats pretty much it. if its gonna be indoors, i want NO SMELL AT ALL, I MEAN ZILCH, ZATTA, NOPE, NOTHING, as if you were smelling normal air, and i want NO NOISE, OR THE SAME AMOUNT OF NOISE A CONVENTIONAL PC MAKES (take to note that this will be in a sealed off cupboard. luckily i have a spare room which is a study at the moment, but has 2 closets and 1 inbuilt closet. i wanna convert it int o a small grow room. can i do all of this for £200 or under? i have no money atm, but getting some in a couple of months with any luck. 
i have one cupboard which is fairly tall, and very wide, one which is very tall bur thin, and one closet type room which is narrow, and the largest, but the ceiling is VERY high up. which would be the best? do u need measurements?
lastly, can you recommend seeds which are under £25, grow fairly easily with little care, with fairly large yeilds, with a high female rate, which grow fairly quickly? and if i discover a male growing, why is it so important that i get rid of it?

Thanks in advance,

Aszbaz


----------



## personWHO (Oct 27, 2007)

New Saying Whats Up


----------



## Incognitto (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Im new to growing. I recently got my medical authorization and I am looking to start a hydroponic setup here in my apartment. 

Gonna poke around a bit and read what I can before i make any posts.

*I am planning on a 3'x3'x5' grow space.
*Consisdering Drip vs. NFT
*Considering 400w MH vs HPS
*Need a source for White Widow seeds
*going to use pvc pipe to construct the 3x3x5 greenhouse and yet to determine type of liner to wrap around it- possibly shower curtain material.
*Start small with 4 or 5 plants.


I am hoping to find homemade budget setups. I dont see a reason to spend 350 bones or so on a turnkey system. So I will be making my own using materials from Home Depot and fish/aquarium stores.

lata


----------



## WALLABYLOVER (Oct 28, 2007)

Heyeveyone! Just letting u all know this site is awsome! Finally i can talk to people about all my growing questions and concerns!!! I LOVE IT!!!!

PEACE!


----------



## krs (Oct 29, 2007)

whats up guys? im kris. not growing yet since i still live with my parents and all but thought i'd start reading up on stuff


----------



## matt2907 (Oct 30, 2007)

growroom= 1m wide, 60cm deep and 1.90m height ?
gona use a 250 watt- 2,4 plants.

this ok?


----------



## matt2907 (Oct 30, 2007)

how long would i keep seedlings under fluorescent light until they enter vegative stage?


----------



## fuckin ay (Oct 30, 2007)

anyone no the phone number for the ontario seedbank in mississauga ontario im from london area and don,t feel like driveing to ottawa and i don,t want to do it by mail.


----------



## matt2907 (Oct 30, 2007)

post a cheque


----------



## thefabulousjL (Nov 1, 2007)

is there a suggested time to change the timing on the light setup... im running at 18on/6off... to let them grow taller... i got one its prolly about a foot tall and the other is maybe 8 inches... when should i swtich to a veg state of 12/12?


----------



## The Dude (Nov 3, 2007)

This is the best grow forum! I spend hours learning from all the experienced growers on here. Now I don't have to listen to my stoned friends tell me how to grow my shit. Peace


----------



## The Dude (Nov 3, 2007)

Checking changes on acct>


----------



## The Dude (Nov 3, 2007)

TestTestTest


----------



## silentx (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello rollitup.org, silentx here. I have been a part of rollitup.org for only about 3 weeks. I have been waiting to post until I familiarized myself with a lot of the content.

I will be posting my proposed layout and investment for a new grow setup shortly. Please look out for it and throw me some suggestions because it will be my first design, build, and grow.

Thanks for the great content!


----------



## Slam (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey everyone!
New uk grower, just started growing myself some thai haze, skunk no1 and white widow and am really looking forward to see how they turn out. Joined this site because i saw some of the grow journals and thought that i would start one up as soon as my grow was ready.

Steve


----------



## matt2907 (Nov 6, 2007)

hey all from the u.k
Just saving up &#8356;365 to get started. hope all goes well


----------



## PotSmokingJock (Nov 7, 2007)

Aurite, am starying a wee crop in a closet i hav done so before using Compact florecents and tin foil it worked quite well, but iv been hearing white walls reflect light better is this true ??


----------



## matt2907 (Nov 7, 2007)

tin foil reflects light in many directions because it gets creased easily. but flat white paint works better- I SAY


----------



## PotSmokingJock (Nov 7, 2007)

will white paper reflect compact florecents better than tinfoil


----------



## cabana (Nov 8, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=9584hello there i havin problem with leaf tips startin go brown only slight though i am new to this site i learnt loads from it i just need som 1 to look at the leaf second opinion . i think it water stress


----------



## ghetto skunk (Nov 8, 2007)

hi everyone im new to the site and can say i love it .im on my first grow some bag seed.it smells like skunk.it smoked like it lol... my setup is crazy but its working. i got one cfls 75 watt day lt=5500 lums.and a side light set up on my stove using exust fan from stove when nec. but not needed so far its about 5-6 inches now. i used miracle-gro all purpose p.f. also garden safe fungicide 3 in 1. ........?????...can i prune some leaves some are long and real wide the leaves some 3and now 5s alot of 2nd growth ...input would be great ill get my usb cord so i can upload pis soon thx


----------



## pandabear (Nov 8, 2007)

cabana said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=9584hello there i havin problem with leaf tips startin go brown only slight though i am new to this site i learnt loads from it i just need som 1 to look at the leaf second opinion . i think it water stress


 
they get like that at the beginning of nute burn, its a good thing if they dont get any worse. it means you are feeding them at thier current peak capacity and any more nutes will begin to burn them. if anything just reduce nutes a tiny tiny bit. keep in mind its nute requirments will change during the different stages of its life cycle also.;


----------



## TeddyGramz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello
Ima Newb
Goodbye


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello everyone

I'm new to the forums, and have read up a little in advance to posting, however, I obviously have questions

What would be the best approach to starting my first grow? I'm not interested in buying all the lights and other hardware that more 'advanced' growers use right away...if I screw it up I don't wanna be out on good money....but I would still like to grow something that isn't crap

I'm starting with seeds that aren't anything special, but they aren't backyard boogie either 

From germinating, I'll probably move to cups, then larger pots. I'll use soil as my medium. As mentioned, I won't be buying expensive grow equipment, but is it possible to grow something of quality from just soil and natural sunlight (Maybe some purchased fertilizers)? I've noticed a lot is talked about in regards to PH, is this _really _that big of a deal to an 'average' plant or do you only need to take this into account when growing prime stuff?

Any advice and tips would be nice


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Nov 12, 2007)

If there is enough sunlight, the season for growing outdoors is way over so its not likely that the days will be long enough to grow anyhting big. Just get some lights dude, CFLs arent expensive and lights arent for experts. they are for everybody. Lights are the first thing that one must get for growing unless its outdoors


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 12, 2007)

Really?

It'll be indoors, for sure

As mentioned, I don't want to spend money on something that isn't guaranteed.....


----------



## Mrkiwi818 (Nov 12, 2007)

What up yall im here


----------



## Mrkiwi818 (Nov 12, 2007)

OK OK Hello Rollitup World I must say I have gotten more great answers of this site than any book I could get my hands on... Thanks for the info.. My babys are about 1.5 feet tall and its only been veging for 4 weeks its Bubba and its growING! big time..


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Nov 12, 2007)

Its guaranteed if you do it right. And lights are the most important thing you could get.


----------



## godsonbx (Nov 13, 2007)

whats poppin, I just started growing my arizona seeds maybe 2 1/2 weeks ago. so far its going good i guess. not lookin too bad at all. all i have is fluorescent lighting that i got from a friend and soil i got from wal mart. good soil. right now there under my sink with the fluorescent light hanging above them.


----------



## susc191 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey ive got a question about cloning, my clones are in a cloning system with air bubbles and rockwool cubes and all that and they look healthy but they;re starting to curl up and it looks like theres white or red in the middle. Is this mold? Are they too cold? Not enough light? If anyone can help me let me know. Thanks


----------



## enzinga (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello everyone just a quick note to say hello and introduce myself I am new here and a little nervous.. A friend suggested this site and he was right this is a great place to learn

enzinga


----------



## stinkincatfish (Nov 15, 2007)

hi, im new to this place, ive been following for about 2 weeks now and have learned alot but just joined yesterday. im on my 2nd grow, the first wasnt too sucessful but a learning experience. theyre 7 weeks old and from 12 to 18 inches tall and they look pretty nice. 
its a shame i dont have a camera to show what i have but they are standard bagweed 
(good stuff as i recall), but no namebrand strain.
i look forward to all the help i can get as this is where i lost control of my last crop.


----------



## stinkincatfish (Nov 15, 2007)

hi im new to this forum, but have been reading alot on this site the past few weeks and cant believe how helpfull you people are.
im on my 2nd grow (the 1st was less than sucessful but a great learning experience) they are now about 7 weeks old and look pretty healthy (even in miracle grow), but this is about where i lost control of my last crop.
i feel very confident that this one will be sucessful considering all of the experience that i have been finding on this site


----------



## stinkincatfish (Nov 15, 2007)

hey, i wondered where that last intro went


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 15, 2007)

What happened to your last crop?

Post some pics and start a journal of your new crop!


----------



## fromagebleu (Nov 15, 2007)

I am new here - I have inflammatory breast cancer which my doctors consider essentially a death warrant, can't take chemo if I wanted to due to other health problems, having to use alternative means, and being that I live in a state that allows medical marijuana, am getting registered and set up. I am not just interested in pain relief but also the research that increasingly shows anti-cancer activity.

I don't know much of anything about growing marijuana, but am an organic gardener with fruit trees, berries and vineyard (make wine). I figure I can learn. I found this site while looking for information on the AeroGarden in relation to growing. Am very happy you are all here. I may have a lot of questions! I am also a little bit shy about being here, but it's where I need to be.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey all,
I'm a first timer and have gained a lot of helpful tips from the site, so I thought I might as well join. I'm sure you'll all be hearing tales of my growing exploits as my lady is sick and tired of me yackin' about me babies.

ez


----------



## Apu (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Folks,

just decided to start growing a couple plants with some friends in an indoors operation. I don't have much of a green thumb but this site looks pretty cool and I'm looking forward to some pretty good harvests.

Anyway, I just wanted to say hi and that this site seems like a pretty amazing place to begin learning... So thanks.


----------



## boarderguy (Nov 18, 2007)

hey guys will here. new to this had friends doing it and quit. gf is buying me an aero garden so im currious trying to find out as much as i can and possibly make it work.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey up folks, another Noob here... been reading up on the web for a while 'bout cultivating methods and this place constantly popped up, so figured i'd join the party..
i'm currently in charge of some south india x skunk (sprouted 10days back) and some lowryder#2s(germing)


----------



## highguy4706 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello i am new to growing and have a 250w mh bulb and a 4' 2 bulb t8 fixture. I have limited actual growing knowledge. That is to say i have read a lot but never tried to grow anything before. I could use all the help i could get. I want to start a smal sea of green/ prepetual harvest method for my own consumption. I would rather go all florecent for cost of energy and not wanting to get caught. Have only real a little about florecents but from what i have read they are over all better for small grow spaces.


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Nov 20, 2007)

i've got some mango plants on me. they smell so good. i reccomend this and blue ribbion. a must have just try them. i also have made a hybrid called sour munkey. if u live n cali I can hook u up. it's a speciality so i don't mass produce it. it was very expensive to breed but know i have enough to sell cheap. hit me up name's The Candman


----------



## Foreverstoned (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey guys. I've been browsing this forum for a while, learning how to grow my own and I finally decided to take the plunge and register. I start germinating my first plants today ^^. Hopefully with a little luck and a little forum help I can start my own special garden.


----------



## cali-high (Nov 21, 2007)

ey guys i just joined im really interested in all this great stuff 

can someone help me ?


----------



## hydro newbie (Nov 21, 2007)

Greetings everyone,
Just joined the board, its great to have a place like this.Anyways I will soon be trying my hand at DWC, have thought of using Belladonna, but was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of another variety that might perform well or better.Anyhoo have a Happy Wake 'n Bake Turkey Day.


----------



## Lounge (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey everybody, wanna get high? 

lol well so do I, hence my desire to grow my own bud has brought me here. My names Lounge, i'm from the south east US, so shout out to any of my other Heels! If you dont know what that means, I'm not shouting out to you haha. 

I've got 6 plants, they are my first. All the stuff I learned from my friend who got me started turned out to be wrong, but amazingly the plants are growing anyways.


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Nov 22, 2007)

i have figured out that u have 2 love ur plants. when they are babies u need 2 give them a good amount of water but not 2 much. if u can get good roots but not a ton u can get a healthy plant. i start mine out n water. let them sit n water 4 a week. then n a degradeable pot with rocks 2 hold the roots. then give them the proper amount of nutrients. if it is where u can b warm year around DO NOT destroy plant after budding. trim plant about 1oz depending on size of plant. keep the rest 2 bud. Smoke!


----------



## cdbr420 (Nov 22, 2007)

sup? I just joined this and i don't know how to start a thread or anything...i was jsut wondering about something... ive read up that using a fluorescent light during the flowering stage can still make buds grow but its a less yield and they arent as dence...is this true? ts my first time growing and its a good light for the vegetive state the plant is coming along nicely... i jsut want to avoid a high light price because its shows up in my landlords bill and i heard that HPS or metal halide can make it very noticable.Thansk for your help.


----------



## wackary (Nov 23, 2007)

Cool site. been burning on and off since I was 8 years old. Unfortunately am in the middle of an "off" phase at the moment due to my job. this is unhappy. Great to see a site like this.


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello, I have just set up my first grow, been spending far to much cash on the stuff so i though I might as well grow it.

I currently have 5 cuttings in my propagator, they have been in there for about 2 days now in some rock wool.

Happy growing everyone


----------



## BanginBuds (Nov 23, 2007)

New to the forum! whats up everyone!


----------



## OHsleeper (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey everyone. First few minutes on the site. To be honest I joined looking for advice on setting up a small, discrete, personal grow for my lady friend and I, but after having a look around the site, this looks like a really cool community and I'm really looking forward to being a part of it


----------



## johnnycash (Nov 23, 2007)

want to use 1000 watt lights. what is recommended.What is the max that can be grown. (tomatoes not yield)


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Nov 24, 2007)

*Hello everyone this is Chaotic, new to this site, but not to Cannabis or growing it. I've come to give advise as well as get good advise from experienced growers. My only question is, are there any "unwritten laws" of the forum, many others have something similar to this. If not, I will just give everyone the respect I would like to receive.

Safe growing everyone,

Chaotic*


----------



## Androo (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,
My name's Androo and I'm growing some LowRyders in a little box about three feet by four feet and three feet high. I've just joined cos I'm worried my plants are nearly all male and I'd like some advise on whether they are or not and hope to be able to contribute something to this community as well.

Peace.

Andrew


----------



## dave727 (Nov 24, 2007)

heythere new member have grown twice outside in the past with good results and this year am trying my first indoor grow


----------



## optimoe54 (Nov 25, 2007)

1 of my friends received some low rider 2 seeds and was wondering if any one had any tips he could use to increase his yield.


----------



## fuckin ay (Nov 26, 2007)

ive ordered some seed from bc seedking anyone order from there?


----------



## bigbabysour (Nov 26, 2007)

Big baby sour here repping the 612 and the sour diesel.


----------



## babyx420xgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

hi :] i'm new!


----------



## wdldtoker (Nov 27, 2007)

hey whats up!! welcome


----------



## slayer#1 (Nov 27, 2007)

hey every1...i'm new and i need some help with figuring out how to use this site


----------



## slayer#1 (Nov 27, 2007)

pleaz if any1 is there i would really appriate it


----------



## johnnycash (Nov 27, 2007)

With my current line of work going away. Down sizing and what not. I am starting something that will hopefully give me back some freedom in my life and remove some stress as well. Although I don't expect this venture to be the easy way but more of the quality of life way for me. I enjoy so many things out there in this world, but the "job" squeezes me to death before I can enjoy it, I don't want to turn around and I have lost years of my life playing the capitalist game of rat race. 

I am back on a mission to enjoy life and bring happiness to people!

Our Government doesn't have to enslave us, we all ready are. 
Long live the middle class.

Cash


----------



## southfloridasean (Nov 28, 2007)

_Hello everyone. My names Sean & its a pleasure to be on the site. Im interested in Aeroponic growing for 60 sites & better. If anyone has any insight please email me. Thanks in advance!!_


----------



## EBlizzle (Nov 28, 2007)

Name's EBlizzle. I reside in Cali and I'm lookin to make some good stuff by early next year, with everyone's help of course


----------



## mopsy (Nov 28, 2007)

hi there I'm interested in growing my own herb as we need its medicenal effects, I sent for some seed through hemp depot two weeks ago, and no word from them, we live in canada and I even sent a extra 10 dollars for fast delivery, still no word or contact! Has any one else had this problem with this company? And does any one have there email address/ the one that is posted on there web site keeps coming back failure of delivery and that it is a alias. thanks mopsy


----------



## DrDoom09 (Nov 28, 2007)

well people, im stephen, or just call me doc., and i really want to grow my own weed like in my closet or my attic, without my mom finding out in the process, so ill appreciate any help and tips(and esp. how to roll a blunt)
-thanks for the help


----------



## Growver (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey everyone, I found this place while searching Google for Aerogarden... after seeing an ad for it in the local paper. I'm a newbie but quite excited to get this growing bit figured out.

I've used five seeds of excellent genetics so far... thanks to the seed bank in downtown Vancouver. Four of those seeds germinated, one died when I took off its shell prematurely (duh!), and two are small but healthy and growing in soil. I've got lots to learn, thanks for all the info here.

Growver


----------



## Pico420 (Nov 29, 2007)

Whats up everyone. New here and It seems great! I am going to school now to be an electrician so if anyone has any electricity questions feel free to message me, I will be more then happy to help out a fellow! 

Take care guys, and hope to talk to you all (well most of you) later.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 2, 2007)

So i am starting to grow indoors in a nice size closet... i have read all kinds of things on how to grow and was wondering if someone experienced could give me the A B C's of growing inside.... 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Sour T (Dec 3, 2007)

hey everybody Im Sour T hah real name is Tone just a normal everyday stoner Iv been growing sense I was 12 smoking sense I was growing and in my life Iv had over 20 harvests this is acually the first growing forums Iv registered to but I already feel really welcomed nice to be here


----------



## luckysevens777 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey everyone, just wanted to stop in and say hey. I'm about to start my first serious grow, and am thinking DWC. I'm going to be doing 4 plants and was wondering if it would be better to use a big 10 gal rubbermaid for them al or individual 2-5 gal buckets. I know there are benefits to both, let me know what you think.

Thanks!

-7s


----------



## jhannsz (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey all. Best site in the world here. I have a question, how do I change my display name that you all see me as?


----------



## just.for.fun (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello there! Last summer I got my hands on two marijuana plants and grew them in my back yard. I am a passionate gardener so even though I new nothing about growing weed, I applied the general rules of gardening and they grew nicely and turned out to be both female. I harvested them in the fall and I am enjoying it since As I am in Canada and the outdoor is out of question right now, I am thinking to give a try to the indoor growing. I would like to grow two plants again as it is only for personal usage and I don't smoke that much - just grow enough for my husband and I to smoke year round... I did some research and it doesnt seem all that hard. I just red a very helpful journal (https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/2713-my-very-first-grow.html). It is excellent written and everything is well explained, so I think I got the basics covered. One thing I am still not clear about: where do you get the seeds? To buy on the internet seems risky. 
I see GROWVER here says he got his at the seed bank in downtown Vancouver. Is there a seed bank in Toronto? How do you do it?


----------



## sosilent (Dec 7, 2007)

woo woo post no. 1 <.< >.> omg the feds /pull the cords and fry the hd


----------



## sunsrb34 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey yall new to this have a couple plants in a room just looking for some advice ive got some cfls that are producing about 15,000 lumens a fan circulating the air and then water once a day just filling the bottem of the watering pan does it sound like im doing alright i will get pictures about a week from now might need help sexing but yeah they just started flowering i started the 12/12 so yeah


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome all of you. start a journal if you want, lots of friendly folk here. Remember to include pictures, we like pictures. A picture is like a thousand words. And in case I forgot to mention it we like pictures. VV


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just got started myself. I read a bit about growing here and on the internet and desided to go hydro. Scince this is my first time I went with a drip system instead of a mist or ebb and flow because I could understand it. Also I liked the fact that if I had to leave them for a few days they would be ok.

I saw the waterfarm set up at General Hydroponics and liked that but didnt like the price tag. So I went on ebay and bought a used set up for $160. (at that point I didnt realise the nuteirents were going to cost me about the same) My friend had some older ballists so I bought three lights One 400w mh and Two 250w sodium and reflectors. Picked up a couple timers and whalla I am Mr Green jeans. 

Here is our set up. We planted the clones a week ago in hydroton. Lights on for 18 hours and drip system cycles on/off every other hour when lights are on then twice when lights off for 90 min.







My bud belongs to a couple medical marajuana clubs here in california and we went there and picked up eight clones: 2 Mazar 3 Dutch Dragon and 3 Atomic Haze so we have two indika and 6 sativa.

When I went and saw them today I noticed a white film around the drip rings. I guess its salt. Not sure if this is a problem or not. Three of them are growing pretty fast, however they also have yellow around the edges of there leaves. I think the lights were too close, they were about two feet above the plants so I moved them up today. I am using flora nutrients gow, micro, bloom and diamond necter. I am following there chart but the first week I went a little weak on the nutes.
I had the ph at 5.5 and moved it up to 6.0 (or as close as I can tell with the mix and chart) 







I was hopeing someone could tell me if I need to worry about the white substance on the drip rings. I think moving the lights up will solve the yellowing of the leaves but I am open for suguestions.


----------



## just.for.fun (Dec 11, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Welcome all of you. start a journal if you want, lots of friendly folk here. Remember to include pictures, we like pictures. A picture is like a thousand words. And in case I forgot to mention it we like pictures. VV


 I decided to give it a try, so I planted a few seeds. When (if?) they come out of the ground I'll start a journal. Can't wait...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 11, 2007)

Moving the lights will probably not effect the leaves. you lights should be 10-16 inches from y our plants at the most.. if you are concerned about HEAT.. run a fan that blows air between your lights and your plants.. have the fan blowing slightly upward BLOWING the heat UP and away from your plants


The discoloration of your leaves is probably a PH issue.. I am almost sure of it... IT would be smart to change your reservoir water and re calculate you PH after you have added water + nnutrients..

Add water first.. then add nutrients... stir the reservoir thoroughly as you add each nutrient... then finally adjust your PH

MAKE sure your PPMs are low... around 300-600 .. and then raise them slowly every couple days.. until your leaves are dark green.. then back off about 10%..

iloveyou


----------



## Chef Sweetleaf (Dec 12, 2007)

just a quick hello. New to this whole growing thing. I have a bunch of regular house plants that i've seemed to keep alive for awhile so hopefully I will have similar luck with this haha. I have a small setup in my closet bout 2 sq ft with two plants i started from bag seed and since i don't smoke crap i know i'm not growing it. I have one doule 24" ballast with a cool and a warm flourescent and a single balast with another cool flouro. Is that sufficient light for them? all the bulbs are 20 watts a piece. They've been growing rather slowly I think cause its a little cool in my house usually 65 or 70 degrees f. also I have yet to see a full leaf all of them are only 3 pointed not the 6 or 7 I am seeing all over this site. Since i am new at all of this some advice would be great. also I am not using any nutes cause I want it el natural. Its a weed after all right? a friggan sweet weed. Look forward to hearin back, and meeting some cool people. Sorry this quick hello wasn't so quick after all haha.


----------



## reantimator (Dec 14, 2007)

Hiya Guys and Gals - am a newbie to this forum and have previously only grown weed in the most bog basic way (germinating seeds - throwing them in a margarine tub with soil for a couple of weeks under 1 or 2 shitty cfls (in my living room - no grow room!!!) 24/7 -transferring to flower pot under cfls 16/8 for 1 month- transfer to bigger flower pot under cfls 12/12 for 1 month - the end), this way has served me well but I think it's just so wasteful (even though I literally smoke *everything *- leaves, stalk, everything - I can't believe it when some people have said to throw the stalk away!!).

Hopefully someone in this forum could give me a few pointers so that I may improve things (without shelling out tons of cash - i'm a poor s.o.b!).

Anyway, I've had a little look-see around the site and think it's fantastic and I look forward to studying up.


----------



## skanimale (Dec 16, 2007)

how much should i water my waterfarm with 2 plants under a 400 watt metal halide with a timer of 30 minute intervals


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Dec 17, 2007)

High everybody!!  New to this forum. Pretty much running 2 x 400 MH and then will switch to HPS. Right now just doing some BB and Grapefruite. Sortta new at this so going to see how it goes. I do plan on SOG with my 20 plants 1/2 bb and other half grapefruite. Right now the Grapefruite is 2-3 weekss aftergermnation and the BB are 1 week old comming this thursday. Overal plan is to hoppefully achieve 1lb every 2 weeks. And oh ya of course I'd never be doing this at my own place


----------



## jaydiem02 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey everybody i'm jaydiem and im pretty new to this whole growing thing...I am getting a plant from a friend, but don't know what i should do after that...Any comments appreciate..


----------



## Puffs (Dec 17, 2007)

Yoo, The name is Gee. I'm new to this growing thing. I've been reading alot of stuff on this site since friday. 
I'll be looking forward to you guys answering my questions, lol.

Edit - I'll be growing my own bud in a few months, when I get my own apartment. FREE GAS AND ELECTRIC, YAY. lol.
How many plants can I grow in a closet?Theres about 3 of em' in the apartment that I will be growing in. I was also thinking of putting a shelf in the closet so I can grow 2x more. I'll also be selling.


----------



## Sensimillie (Dec 18, 2007)

Greetings Stoners!

I'm really learning a lot about my favorite subject. I want to start growing my own soon. I thought HIgh Times had a ton of info, but this site is really great! Thanks to all of you for sharing your info.


----------



## yurple (Dec 24, 2007)

Yea this site is the shit, I'll be starting a grow journal soon, couple weeks or less...


----------



## collabera (Dec 24, 2007)

so im new to growing sort of. ive had about 6 plants for a few months now but just discovered them allt o be males. im pretty pissed. lol i used a small closet space with some screw in energy saving bulbs. i know its not the best but money is scares. im germinating some easy sativa, morac, and purple power right now. and a few that a friend gave me. overall im germinating 18 guaranteed female seeds and than the plan is to do some cuttings and by the time spring rolls around have some great cuttings and decent sized plants to take outdoors. if anyone has some advice let me know. any suggestions or questions let me know. im here to learn so dont flame me if i ask a obvious or dumb question


----------



## WEBBY KILLER 13 (Dec 25, 2007)

HEY GUY'S I'M NEW TO THE WHOLE GROW AND AS OF RIGHT NOW I'M 3 WEEKS INTO MY FIRST GROW AND THE ONLY PROBLEM IS THAT MY TALLEST PLANT IS 3 INCHES AND THE REST ARE LOOKING TO SEE THE REAPER HERE SOON. MY LIGHTS ARE FOR 17 WATT GROW LIGHTS I PURCHASED FROM WALMART I WOULD LIKE TO TRY HPS OR MH BUT I DON'T WANT TO GET BUSTED PLUS I DON'T WANT A HEAVY ELECTRIC BILL. MY SOIL IS ORGANIC MIRCALE GROW MEDIUM WITH 60% OF IT, 10% BUILDING SAND, 15% PERLITE AND THE PLANT FOOD IS A 10-10-10 MIX AT 5% ADDED IN. I'VE NOTICED THAT I HAVE RED STEMS AND YELLOWING LEAVES WHICH ARE DYING AT THE END. I'M USING A FAN TO CIRCULATE THE AIR INSIDE OF THE BOX AND A SMALL COMPUTER FAN TO BRING IN FRESH AIR. I WATER ABOUT 2 TIMES A DAY AND MAKE SURE THAT THE WATER IS PH AT 6.3 TO 6.9 I HAVE A HUMDIFIER THAT KEEP'S IT ABOUT 70%-80% REALITIVE HUMDITIY. AND THE TEMP IS AROUND A CONSTANT 79-80f AND FINALLY I'M WAITING FOR SOME DYNA-GRO LIQUID PLANT FOOD TO COME IN FROM THE MAIL WHICH MAY BE THE FINAL PIECE OF THE PUZZLE. ANY HINTS OR TIPS WOULD BE GREATFUL.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 25, 2007)

YO WEBBY,,, GO TO NEWBIE CENTRAL,,, START A THREAD, AND THERE ARE LOTS OF GREAT PEOPLE TO HELP YOU WITH YOUR PROBLEMS..............


----------



## lbc (Dec 26, 2007)

man im glad i stumbled into this site


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all. New member here. Just wanted to say hello. I will be setting up a grow room and starting a grow shortly just wanted to introduce myself and say hello!


----------



## apasunee (Dec 26, 2007)

welcome home everyone.... have a seat, and get comfortable,, your among friends now,, all is well,,,, happy holidays.................,,,,,,,,,,,.........


----------



## ganchic (Dec 27, 2007)

ok can my plant be small and still bud like only at 2 or 3 feet and how long does it take for a plant to bud on average


----------



## ganchic (Dec 27, 2007)

the mic should be 20-20-20


----------



## dawn (Dec 28, 2007)

I would like a diy plan -for air system for a basement grow-easy access to outdoors


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Ganchic, yes you can grow a plant 3' high and get some yield. Keep in mind the height of the lights and the height of the pot your plant is in. This will not leave you a lot of room. You would want to check out some journals that talk about LST (LowStressTraining). You bend the branches down and out.
Dawn you can check out our FAQ section. Its the second button in the upper left hand corner of this page. 
All of you are encouraged to start a journal of your own and to read a few that have been posted. Most of them have included pictures. All of them have taken there time to try and help. I always learn something from reading them. VV


----------



## neotactics (Jan 1, 2008)

wad up neotactics here first time grower... already posted in the plant problems.... now Im askin how do you add the thumbnails, do you have to post a number of times before you can??


----------



## christmastreezzz (Jan 3, 2008)

looks like a new guy gotta stop here so did i'm about to try growing for the first time. looking for helplful advice and tips thanks


----------



## beavejones420 (Jan 4, 2008)

wassup everybody join up a few days ago and just been reading away! I havent had any questions yet but I would liek to thamk everyone for the inputs already added. so much to learn about. I LUV IT!


----------



## dakevs (Jan 5, 2008)

greetings everyone. just want to introduce myself. this is just a hobby for me. i hope to learn as much as possible from all of you. so that i, in turn, can share it with others i know.


----------



## Nickkush (Jan 5, 2008)

Whats up guys, my names Nick and i just sign'd up.


I wanna start growing for the first time. Im going to be doing it indoors. Are there any specific tools I should be buying? Like what fertalizer to buy or soil?

what wattage are the lights suppose to be and where can I get these lights at? 

Any help would be much appriciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Nickkush (Jan 5, 2008)

wow nvm, i just read everything i need to know. But whats up guys! ha 


real quick, im trying to grow 1 plant at first, what wattage bulb should i use if i have it in a 1 galon size pot? how far should i have the bulb away from the soil/plant when it starts to grow? 

thanks


----------



## Js1skill (Jan 5, 2008)

YO yo guys , my first post . Been learning lots , yo I'm representing South Africa... shweet :>


----------



## thaman420 (Jan 5, 2008)

HI, my name is Blayne and im brand new to this forum. I searched around for a while looking for forums where i could get all the advice in the world about growing marijuana legally and this is the place. 

I currently have a 10 gallon 8 plant hydroponic system that i just got. It has one plant around 5 inches tall, another that is a 1 inch sprout, and 3 plants i put in the rockwool germinated but not emerged from the rock wool cubes yet. I also have about an 8in. plant growing in soil, and also three 1 inch sprouts in soil. I do not currently have a digital camera, but i have been looking in pawn shops and I will probably purchase one soon. Once i do, i plan on making a journal of my plants growth.... with new plants of course.


----------



## StonedClown (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, whats up people
I've been browsing these forums the last few days and have been taking notes, I've got the general outline on what I should do and how to do it and what to use.

I would just like to say thanks for creating these forums, and thanks to everyone that posts on them. They have taught me a lot, and I soon hope to start a new hobby.

Take care.


----------



## green_dreams (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I just wanted to stop in here and say hello to everyone, Im kinda new to growing myself, I mean I've played around with it for the past few years growing this and that in gardens, and well I've finally decided to try my first grow with marijuana and with my luck I have four raft seeds starting now but thats all covered in my grow journal (linked in my sig) but anyways this account was given to me by Kochab, I tried to make account but it wouldnt work right so I just took over his old account lol, but wish me luck on my first grow and i'm sure that im going to need help lol


----------



## Dreadscale (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All 

I'm from Washington State and the designated CareGiver for my wife.

I've been frequenting another grow forum, a lot of good info there, but
I never get any replies to my posts on the problems I'm having.

I GOOGLED leaf curl, and happened onto a link to the FAQ's here. This forum looks real good. I also got the info i was looking for here in an abused plant thread.

I look forward to sharing the little knowledge I have with you all , and plan on using the vast supply of info here to better my medicine  production.

Dreadscale


----------



## 40acres (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all, Im trying to raise something that is worth a crap. I have read alot of the old posts and am very grateful for the info. This is my first grow, and am better off for stumbling into this place.


----------



## comoesay (Jan 6, 2008)

I just signed up and thought I would say hey. It's gonna be cool actually getting to talk to other people that appreciate weed for what it is and what it does. Peace out.


----------



## bculbreath (Jan 7, 2008)

Once the plant is ready to be cut for harvest what do I do then. I only know how to grow but now I need to learn harvest?


----------



## nmbah1 (Jan 7, 2008)

yesterday i accidentally got some water in my medicine container that had all my weed in it, i didnt think much of it until today when i opened the container and it smelled like nasty wet grass, how can i dry it out?


----------



## purple head hunter (Jan 7, 2008)

I too am new too the site and apart from a few years ago I'm a relative virgin grower.I just want to keep myself supplied with an assortment of quality goodies.Welcome all and I'll look forward in hearing your input and progress.


----------



## bculbreath (Jan 7, 2008)

I am trying to grow also for my husband who suffers from a disease and his prescription does not work as good as the weed. I need to know what to do once the plant is ready.
Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## shnazul23 (Jan 7, 2008)

whattup peoples!! 1st time grower here. 1st of all this site has been really informing. has most of my questions answered. right now im trying out the Afgooey strain that i received from a friend. has anyone heard of it? have you tried it? well hopefully in the futrure i will be opening a grow journal with some awsome pics. im using flourecents for clones and 150hps for veg. soon i will up grade to a 400mhs when the funds are right. 1000w hps for flower, im not at that stage yet but soon....


----------



## purple head hunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey there *bculbreath*.If you look on the home page there is some great info on drying properley.I think your best bet is to cut the branches off and hang them upside down in a cool dark well ventilated area for a week or so.Just be patient and handle them as little as possible.When they are firm to squeeze and dry on the outside have a little testypoo's but you should be gold.good luck .


----------



## newborn (Jan 9, 2008)

Can Anyone Explain How Do You Flush And When Is The Best Time To Do It


----------



## dippy (Jan 9, 2008)

hi guys im just in the flowering stage of my first grow my problem is i have four diffrent strains that are all doing well , they have been in flower four weeks now, im feeding them ionic bloom + boost + blacktreacle + dr hornbies big bud pushing ppm up to 1200 they are now under a 400hps on 12/12 temps about 80 with constant air extraction although they where under a 250w envirolight for the first 3 weeks of flowering and they where doing well but im just not shore how big they should be now ! and how will i know when to stop feeding and start flushing 
any feedback please guys x


----------



## dankforall (Jan 9, 2008)

Just saying whats up. I love this site!!


----------



## Slidinin2insanity (Jan 10, 2008)

HI, thought i would give growing a second chance after being caught the first time by my folks. I love this sight so far i have gained quite a bit of knowledge but still learnin. o and id like to say thanks to the creator


----------



## Bud Green (Jan 10, 2008)

Whats up all Bud Green in the house


dippy said:


> hi guys im just in the flowering stage of my first grow my problem is i have four diffrent strains that are all doing well , they have been in flower four weeks now, im feeding them ionic bloom + boost + blacktreacle + dr hornbies big bud pushing ppm up to 1200 they are now under a 400hps on 12/12 temps about 80 with constant air extraction although they where under a 250w envirolight for the first 3 weeks of flowering and they where doing well but im just not shore how big they should be now ! and how will i know when to stop feeding and start flushing
> any feedback please guys x


it takes any where from 45 to 60 days depending on your strain.harvest when about 80 percent of your buds are amber in color.check this link out https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=59


----------



## Frankenbud (Jan 11, 2008)

I just planted my seeds about 2 weeks ago and now my plants are about 2 inches tall. Im waiting for them to get bigger before i transplant them to be sure of there sex. Some of the plants are growing right next to each other in the soil and im wondering if this is a bad thing. Will the plants kill each other?


----------



## cpt.insaio (Jan 11, 2008)

im looking for some advice i ot a 1 week old plant not sure what type its 2inch tall and under a normal desk lamp for the moment but not sure about feeds and my m8t has told me a daylight buld what u can get in a petshop will do the job just need to know if thats ture


----------



## cheito (Jan 11, 2008)

jus droppin by to say wassup to all my ganja ppl


----------



## THCGrower19 (Jan 11, 2008)

THCGrower19 Passin by to show some luv... Great site!!... Hope to learn quite a bit here in the future and become a master grower...


----------



## Bnapy (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey this is a great resource, I havent done any growing yet. I plan starting something soon though. Thanks to the people who manage this site, my dreams seem to be well in reach!


----------



## HerbHustlaNamedGhozt (Jan 12, 2008)

Ghozt Here From Down South, US........just wanted to say hiiiiiigh 2 everybody!!!


----------



## budz420 (Jan 12, 2008)

New member here.........Just got the seeds from the good Doc. Hangin here in the wet NW US


----------



## el hefe (Jan 12, 2008)

about to start my first home grow with an aerogarden, looking forward to learning a lot from you brilliant people


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello my name is Dirty Girdy and I have a problemo. I am new so please bear with. I've over fed my plants and now have burn. I want to flush them right? Is there a process which is better? Like, one big dose, or little bits at a time? Please help, thanks, Dirty


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 13, 2008)

I just found this site(and just what i was looking for)I just got my medical card here in cali. I want to grow my own indoors. I'll be needing lot of help and advice. Thanks


----------



## DarthHerbage (Jan 13, 2008)

Howdy. Getting ready to start my 1st grow so I will probably be asking a bunch of questions.

Thanks for havin me.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 13, 2008)

hello ppl's iv never tried growing but i wiil be soon..i have nothing yet and was wondering what i should do to start..like lighting and such..would it be a bad thing to get seeds from a friend..and how much will this cost me to start??
p.s. im 19 i live with my mom and im working with a closet....any info??


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 13, 2008)

hello ppl's iv never tried growing but i wiil be soon..i have nothing yet and was wondering what i should do to start..like lighting and such..would it be a bad thing to get seeds from a friend..and how much will this cost me to start??
p.s. im 19 i live with my mom and im working with a closet....any info??


----------



## urinmyrice (Jan 13, 2008)

this has prob been asked 10000 times but under my name it says stranger and others have different names. whats up with it? is it based on number of post 
or is it something i can change and im just a dumbass?


----------



## DarthHerbage (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't post here?


----------



## aznjoo (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi everyone! just got a hydroponic set!! pretty stoked here but i may be a bit in over my head.. soo ima just keep studyin on hydroponic farming... and hopefully it wont have to resort to trial and error(devastating that is).


----------



## thescientist (Jan 14, 2008)

HI, im new and this is my first post. I grew last year (plants where grown indoors and then flowered outside.) with some friends under a masters supervision. It was all organic and now I have moved and am on my own. Anyway, my small setup consists as of now with 3 plants appx. 1 ft, 16 plants from seed, and 12 clones. I eventually want to get rnough clone 'donations' from my 'master' friend and use a power cloner on them and put about 80 plants outside with my roommate and have about 20 inside and mother some for my self. Since this is my first official operation on my own, I hope to talk to a lot of people here as I am sure I will have a lot of questions. looking forward to a great year. good luck to all!


----------



## yoosup (Jan 14, 2008)

i thought id let everyone know that i just made an acc and thought this site was a solid forum to join, proove me right


----------



## purp k hush (Jan 14, 2008)

anybody now how to grow chronic ? newbie here


----------



## kyran (Jan 14, 2008)

ive been wondering is it safe to grow in an apartment?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 14, 2008)

kyran said:


> ive been wondering is it safe to grow in an apartment?


Not exactly. If you do, don't do it in a closet. Make a cabinet, with stealthy quiet exhaust, and a HUGE lock. Landlords can come in whenever they want. They're only required to give a 24 hour notice before entering.


----------



## DarthHerbage (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello. Thanks for havin me.


----------



## Chelsea (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm Chelsea and I just joined this site to get some good, solid facts and answers. I'm doing a small garden in my apartment and just bought a MH/HPS fixture and package. It's so EXCITING. I'm definitely already obsessed.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 15, 2008)

haha awesome... hopefully your grow goes amazing... going to start a journal?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 15, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I'm Chelsea and I just joined this site to get some good, solid facts and answers. I'm doing a small garden in my apartment and just bought a MH/HPS fixture and package. It's so EXCITING. I'm definitely already obsessed.


Starting a journal is the best to get advice and problem specific answers!


----------



## billy220 (Jan 16, 2008)

hi everyone, i got a budbox 1.2-1.2-2.0 i wanna grow some bigbud, how much yield can i expect with this growing space? 4 plants about right? 600 light?


----------



## PureJD (Jan 16, 2008)

Ello people i bought some Nirvana Northern Lights strang seeds from a seed bank because there easy to grow. I currently have a plant about 5 days old and am wondering if any1 could recomend cheap lighting for one plant ^^ thanks


----------



## Chelsea (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe, I haven't decided... i don't wanna look like a dumbass with my first grow. haha.


----------



## PeaceHunter (Jan 16, 2008)

Greetings and respect,
it's been nice to read helpful info from everyone's experiences. 
Makes sense to join the forums. I'm a first time grower, with much love for the sensimilla and the earth. I'm keeping it organic and I feel like I'll get some positive results with some care and respect of this righteous plant. 
Would like to get into some chill conversations about this natural hobby.
Just to let it be known, I'm working with 9 seedlings at the moment, most of those approaching 4-6 inches at the present moment. Waiting to figure which will become the ladies. I've got a simple grow room, but it feels right. I might be mistaken, but we'll see. 
'til later,
-PH


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 16, 2008)

PeaceHunter said:


> Greetings and respect,
> it's been nice to read helpful info from everyone's experiences.
> Makes sense to join the forums. I'm a first time grower, with much love for the sensimilla and the earth. I'm keeping it organic and I feel like I'll get some positive results with some care and respect of this righteous plant.
> Would like to get into some chill conversations about this natural hobby.
> ...


Startup a grow journal brother! And welcome to our family.


----------



## curleefrie (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey everybody.
I came across this site trying to figure out how to grow a plant the best i can with what Ive got. This is my first time trying to grow, and honestly the first time i have ever even seen a plant. I have found some useful information. So if I post some pics I could really use some imput cause im not 100% on if they look good. They do look healthy though.


----------



## sleepytown (Jan 16, 2008)

curleefrie said:


> Hey everybody.
> I came across this site trying to figure out how to grow a plant the best i can with what Ive got. This is my first time trying to grow, and honestly the first time i have ever even seen a plant. I have found some useful information. So if I post some pics I could really use some imput cause im not 100% on if they look good. They do look healthy though.


This site is very friendly to questions. If you have questions (and especially pictures), go and make a thread. If you go to the marijuana plant problems, or newbie central boards, you will certainly get some thoughtful replies. Welcome to the forum, and I hope your grow goes well!

S-Town

P.S. If you haven't gone through the GrowFAQ (link at the top of ever page), there is some extensive reading through which to go that will aid you in your quest. You can even look at some pics along the read to compare your plants to others. It is a good place to look before you panic.


----------



## smokefast89 (Jan 17, 2008)

it can depend on the strain you are growing, plants that like humidity will do very well in your climate .. Indigenous plants that grow near the Equator are said to be more potent also. What condition is your plant in ? and what do u feed it ?


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 17, 2008)

wazzup everyone??i love the chat here..im pretty knowlegable amout the but but iv never actually had my hand at it and im tryin now...ok here what im workin with..i got five seeds from a smoke session of some pretty good budz..and they are currintly in a wet paper town which is in a zipplock pouch.iv got soil in a small paper cup waiting for seedlings..ive got a closet with about eight feet in hieght and 3 feet in width for space..plan on getting a high pressure sodium light soon (heard it could be used for vegetative and flower stages and still give a honerable yield..this correct??)..i was planning on putting aluminum foil in the walls for maximum lighting... let me know if you think my first time has a possibility of survival..(lol)
P.S. is there any kind of common or less expensive lighting i could use for this other than a HPS light??where could i get it?(ex>lowe's, home depot, walmart?)


----------



## Chelsea (Jan 17, 2008)

curleefrie...
Your pit is SO adorable! I have a lil pit pup and she is so much work. Pit pup and a Grow.. should be interesting. Well good luck on your grow and welcome


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 17, 2008)

and how long does it take the seeds to sprout in the paper towel/ziplock contraption??had them there for about a day and a haldf and nothing yet should i worry??


----------



## NappyBwoi91 (Jan 17, 2008)

Jus Sayin hi n i REALLY need some help with ma plant....
The stem is unusualy long and the leaves are drooping dramatically!!
The plant in 45cm tall and has about 8 leaves onit which a few are concerning me becuz there quite thin and have really faint patches on them...i use tap water for watering it...
i have 3 lamps onit for lightin..and foil around the walls
i am a beginner if u havent noticed (lool) PLZ get bk to me A.S.A.P. dnt want ma babys dying lol..

WUD BE MUCH APRECIATED!!

thanx


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 17, 2008)

wazzup everyone??i love the chat here..im pretty knowlegable amout the but but iv never actually had my hand at it and im tryin now...ok here what im workin with..i got five seeds from a smoke session of some pretty good budz..and they are currintly in a wet paper town which is in a zipplock pouch.iv got soil in a small paper cup waiting for seedlings..ive got a closet with about eight feet in hieght and 3 feet in width for space..plan on getting a high pressure sodium light soon (heard it could be used for vegetative and flower stages and still give a honerable yield..this correct??)..i was planning on putting aluminum foil in the walls for maximum lighting... let me know if you think my first time has a possibility of survival..(lol)
P.S. is there any kind of common or less expensive lighting i could use for this other than a HPS light??where could i get it?(ex>lowe's, home depot, walmart?)currently placed seeds in a wet paper towl .been there for a day and a half..how long till sprouting occurs




​


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 17, 2008)

wazzup everyone??i love the chat here..im pretty knowlegable amout the but but iv never actually had my hand at it and im tryin now...ok here what im workin with..i got five seeds from a smoke session of some pretty good budz..and they are currintly in a wet paper town which is in a zipplock pouch.iv got soil in a small paper cup waiting for seedlings..ive got a closet with about eight feet in hieght and 3 feet in width for space..plan on getting a high pressure sodium light soon (heard it could be used for vegetative and flower stages and still give a honerable yield..this correct??)..i was planning on putting aluminum foil in the walls for maximum lighting... let me know if you think my first time has a possibility of survival..(lol)
P.S. is there any kind of common or less expensive lighting i could use for this other than a HPS light??where could i get it?(ex>lowe's, home depot, walmart?)currently placed seeds in a wet paper towl .been there for a day and a half..how long till sprouting occurs




​


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 17, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> curleefrie...
> Your pit is SO adorable! I have a lil pit pup and she is so much work. Pit pup and a Grow.. should be interesting. Well good luck on your grow and welcome


looks more like an american bull, could be wrong though.


----------



## NappyBwoi91 (Jan 17, 2008)

Jus Sayin hi n i REALLY need some help with ma plant....
The stem is unusualy long and the leaves are drooping dramatically!!
The plant in 45cm tall and has about 8 leaves onit which a few are concerning me becuz there quite thin and have really faint patches on them...i use tap water for watering it...
i have 3 lamps onit for lightin..and foil around the walls
i am a beginner if u havent noticed (lool) PLZ get bk to me A.S.A.P. dnt want ma babys dying lol..

WUD BE MUCH APRECIATED!!

thanx


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 17, 2008)

as far as the tap..ive heard that if you leave the water to sit for a cuople dayz it should be ok..someone correct me if im wrong..someone else told me aluminum foil is not a good idea if thats what your using..better off painting walls white..again pls correct me if im wrong..im not sure why you plant is unusually tall..it could be your lighting ..some lights stimulate stem growth,some leaf growth,etc.what kinda lighting do u have???high pressure sodium lights are good and for something cheaper try cfl's(compact florescent lights)


----------



## Tha King (Jan 17, 2008)

yeh im from the uk, and i was jus wonderin thers helicopters that chek for heat emmitting from your plant, with them thermal cams, now im wonderin is ther a way that you can evade them? or you jus bound to get busted? can anyone help???


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 17, 2008)

id help if i8 could but i never even heard of that till today...how cold they even do that??trees emitt heat and other plants to..how can they even tell the difference???im from upstate ny so were in 2 totally ifferent surroundings..goodluck though bro


----------



## Tha King (Jan 17, 2008)

i dno bout america. but in the uk, boyz from the hood get lockd up for that for 4 years, for possession, and 8 to 10 years for growin, and i needs sumin that hides the heat of the lights from the choppers thermal cams, its what they chase criminals wit, cos humans give off heat and the lights give off alot of heat which is different from surronding heat, so i wana kno what i can do to either hide it, or mask it or do sumin sp the cops cant see me!


----------



## curleefrie (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks she is a pitbull, boxer, pointer mix.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 17, 2008)

ohhh. well thnx bro i learned somethin new today...anybody know if they do that in upstate ny..?if so i got the same question as THEKING


----------



## BelfastBong (Jan 18, 2008)

hey
has your plant started to flower yet?

are seeds visible?


----------



## SirPsychoSexy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey, I'm a brand new member here and am soon to be a brand new grower. I'm interested in posting a full box build and grow log but am not entirely secure with flat out posting pictures of all of this. Could someone maybe reassure me that this sort of thing can't get you busted? My figuring is that as long as no pictures have my face in them I'll be good. I'm guessing the DEA has bigger fish to fry than bedroom operations. What are your thoughts?


----------



## EequalsIxR (Jan 19, 2008)

Just looking around. Thinking about a grow room and am still in the info gathering stage.


----------



## eyes88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Now,

...just joined Rollitup yesterday. I've also recently joined Garden's Cure.

What experience i have is mainly from growing outdoors. I just finished building a cab in my basement and just started the germination of 4 bubblicious beans and 2 very old bag seed beans last night (12hrs ago). 

It's been a very, very long time since i've had an indoor grow, so i'm trying to soak up as much info as i can.

peace,
eyes88


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

got lights, soil and everything you need yet??


----------



## drewbommb (Jan 20, 2008)

hi i just joind site i been soaking my seeds in water for few days and they finaly sprouted roots. i was just wondering what next best step is to getting them grow proud and big


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

good soil..good lights..good grow room ..patience..and this site will get you what your looking for


----------



## CoNsTrIcToR419 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey EVERYONE!!!

starting my first big hydro grow! I have a 12 pot eb-n-flo system with 1000w Sunmaster bulbs, was just wondering if anyone could give me any advice of things to watch for?! 

thanx for the AWSOME site!... 
CoNsTrIcToR


----------



## eyes88 (Jan 21, 2008)

badboybabyface said:


> got lights, soil and everything you need yet??


I have two sets of 2ft T5 lights - 6 blub for veg and an 8 bulb for flowering. I'll be using Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil.

update on the germination:

I used a tiny bit of H2O2 (2 TBS per gallon) and used this water and the paper towel method for germinating.

I first check on progress 18hrs after i started and already saw a tiny tap root emerging from one of the seedbank seeds.

Now it's 36hrs since i first added water, and 3 of the 4 seedbank seed have germinated and have been transferred to organic seed plugs. The 4th looks like it will pop, but hasn't yet.

I also started 2 seeds from a small collection of bag seeds that i found. These seeds have to be 8-10yrs old. One of the two has germinated! The other...who knows.

peace,
- eyes88


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 21, 2008)

sounds like you are on your way..youll be fine...cant wait to see your progress..if you feel unsure about ANYTHING my best suggestion is for you to start a grow journal also called a thread..there are some serious proffessional growers amongst us and they WILL NOT or try there best not to let you fail..garaunteed you found the best site for yourself..good luck and keep growing strong


----------



## masterwelder (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey EVERYONE!!! sup.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome one and all, start a journal, read over a few that look like a similar space to your. Most of the folks have included pictures. VV


----------



## caddyhugo3 (Jan 21, 2008)

i am glad to see a site with so much help ... and people from all over willing to help .... i just want to say thanks


----------



## Bnapy (Jan 23, 2008)

2nd post here, Just ordered my Stealth hydro bubbleponics system. (SH Hydroponics > Multi Spectrum Bubbleponics Complete Kit)
I'm really excited. Now i just need some seeds... Any Help there... I live in the US.
Also does anyone know where i can find a metal or rubbermaid cabinet to house the system. I'm thinking lowes or homedepot.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

yo..i was pokin through the dirt like an asshole..and i think i may have damaged ..might have even ripped one of the two begginer leave..will it still grow??they still white..they havent turned green yet..planted yesterday


----------



## hell yeeeeh (Jan 23, 2008)

does any one know were i can find a good (friendly) dealer in bondi australia?





>><<


----------



## Porkzorz (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey everyone im noticing a brownish greyish discoloration in the tips of my first fan leave growth on one of my plants and it looks like its working its way down the leaf.. any ideas? the New growth looks perfect though. Should I ignore it?


----------



## purplebud27 (Jan 23, 2008)

wats up everyone im growing my first plant and it is about 6 or 7 wks old and it has only has 3 leafs per fan is this normal


----------



## purplebud27 (Jan 23, 2008)

wats up everyone im growing my first plant and it is about 6 or 7 wks old and it has only has 3 leafs per fan is this normal


----------



## The 420 Wookie (Jan 24, 2008)

Just thought I would post here because I am new  I already started a thread for my questions as I think I will have alot once I REALLY start doing this. Lots of cool people and interesting info  Thanks for being around!


----------



## iface818 (Jan 25, 2008)

i am new to this site so i deiceded to post here first as of right now im gonna twist one up


----------



## ArcticSmoka (Jan 26, 2008)

how much water does it need when the soil drys? 
and is CD a good reflector?
does it make hotspots?
and comps metal is that a good reflector?

there about 1 foot high and still growing there 2 months old now gonna go there and go work on what it needs ...help any1?


----------



## doctorRobert (Jan 26, 2008)

how do you start a thread!!!!!!!!!!????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOTABOY (Jan 26, 2008)

Whats Up Yalll.well Im New To This Site And Im Really Feeling The Vibe Of This Site.i Have One Clone Ww At 26 Inches, I Wish I Had Camera To Take Some Pictures To Show Off.soon Tho.i Got On 12/13/07, She Started Shooting On 1/5/08.im Working With 400 W Hps Light. My Closet Is 2 Ft. Wide By 3 Ft. By 7 Ft. High. Im Hoping That My Visits Here Will Inhance My Growing Techniques[speel Check].


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 26, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> how do you start a thread!!!!!!!!!!????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pick the main topic forum you want to post it in, Like Journals. There will be a box to start a New Thread at the top left hand corner of the page. Welcome all to our forum. VV


----------



## longlivemtb (Jan 26, 2008)

ArcticSmoka said:


> how much water does it need when the soil drys?
> and is CD a good reflector?
> does it make hotspots?
> and comps metal is that a good reflector?
> ...


1. It all depends on how dry the soil is. You usually want to watter every 3 days or so. Stick you finger in the soil and if it's dry add water and keep checking it to make sure its moist. Sorry theres not real definitive answer.
2.No a cd is not a good reflector, your better of using flat white paint, or mylar. 
3. It might cause hot spots, but I Wouldn't want to find out. 

Hope thats helps a little
4.I don't know what comps metal is, but you shouldn't be using metal as a reflector for your grow room.


----------



## scouseBUD25 (Jan 26, 2008)

hi any advice on cheese seeds i recently planted 5 all off the have come up they r already feminised what is the danger of them turning 2 males a how long do i leave then befofe flowering im doing it indoors ?


----------



## bodick29 (Jan 26, 2008)

i just recently purchased some seeds from nirvana and started germinating one seed . to my surprise 2 plants are coming up from the dirt? could it be twins? or a branch under the dirt from the bigger plant? or is thes common? im new to this stuff any help would be greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## seifer (Jan 26, 2008)

okay so my first time here...presently on the flowering stage of my 2nd clone crop (at full size of 10 plants in 1 sq/metre)...growing california orange...using four 4ft fluorescent lights - 2 bulbs in each (30W high efficiency cool white - 4100K) for a total of 240W of light...

after 3 weeks of veg (18 hr light) and 2 weeks of flowering (12 hr light), my plants presently measure 25" in height...

my last crop of 6 plants (3wks veg / 5wks flower) produced 30 grams each with only 3 lights (180W of total light)...

what advice does n e one have?


----------



## BlameLuke (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new and looking to set up 10 plants this summer. any certain types that are good for newbies with a little room for error?


----------



## ArcticSmoka (Jan 27, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> 1. It all depends on how dry the soil is. You usually want to watter every 3 days or so. Stick you finger in the soil and if it's dry add water and keep checking it to make sure its moist. Sorry theres not real definitive answer.
> 2.No a cd is not a good reflector, your better of using flat white paint, or mylar.
> 3. It might cause hot spots, but I Wouldn't want to find out.
> 
> ...


ok thnx... i putted every reflector off and putted more lights on (all fluero) and thnx for the reply yea i asked before i used the Cd's xD so there kinda safe for now i worked hard yesterday putted lots of new things hope to get more stuffs there when i get moe $$$ well i think theres no mylor on this town thnx for the good reply longlivemtb 

every reflector is off now just lights on...and somehow to make the lights look darker while to room is still on...i have to put more cloth on the window so it wont look like im growing xD...i check the room it looked bright so how do i cover the extra lights from showing to the window now?


----------



## GodGivenGift (Jan 28, 2008)

The Money From The G City NC, jumping online trying to learn a little more about the different strains so I can improve my work ethic.... Ya Dig!!!!!!! So if anybody can help me in any way, hit me up. I'm also looking for a good plug on the White Widow and other Exotic strains in the area.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

GodGivenGift said:


> The Money From The G City NC, jumping online trying to learn a little more about the different strains so I can improve my work ethic.... Ya Dig!!!!!!! So if anybody can help me in any way, hit me up. I'm also looking for a good plug on the White Widow and other Exotic strains in the area.


Haha, I used to grow in the Great Dismal on the VA border. The only person I know with descent clones around there is in Norfolk. He has a Love Potion #1 mother


----------



## heaven's angel (Jan 29, 2008)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 Im here and starting to learn. I'm new at this, but I should be fine with a little help.


----------



## heaven's angel (Jan 29, 2008)

I test the water ph before i put it in the tank but after a couple of weeks it smells bad and is all green. Please help me


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

heaven's angel said:


> I test the water ph before i put it in the tank but after a couple of weeks it smells bad and is all green. Please help me


Light is getting into your resorvoir. The green is algae. Light proof it with some high quality spray paint. Use many coats to ensure no light leaks in.


----------



## heaven's angel (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, Im growing in a closet and after about three weeks my water in the tank is really smelly and is all green and slimy. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## heaven's angel (Jan 30, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Light is getting into your resorvoir. The green is algae. Light proof it with some high quality spray paint. Use many coats to ensure no light leaks in.


Im not sure what you mean, im using a tub with a lid that has holes in it for the plants to fit in. what am i painting ?


----------



## HazyEyes (Jan 30, 2008)

A guys am the new guy iv grown a couple of times but they died because of my stupidity (over watering) but now i have been reading up for about 2 months now, and i am trying again i have put in about 500 dollars so farthis is what i got: Ligthing i have one 4ft cfl with 4 bulbs and the bulbs are blue also i started off in 1" rockwool for the first 1-2weeks for good root growth, i will only water once a week for now then wheni enter veg stage i will water about every 3-4 days my lights will be on 24hrs now. After rotts look good i will put the rockwool into 2 gallon pots with foxfarm ocean soil. the nuts i got are all foxfarm i bought tiger bloom, grow big, and somthing ealse its the basic nuts needed also i bought a nut that alows the plants to absorb the nuts better. i also hav bought a ph meter and will buy a ppm meter in time also have got ph up and ph downwhen i get to my flowering stage i am hopping to buy a hps system but that is the future i will posy pics of my grow room its a nice set up got white plastic sheeting on all the walls and a also a reflective sheeting on the 2 main walls closest to the plants. tell me what u think plz will like any advise thank you


----------



## Capitan Marijuana (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi.
I'm obviously a newbie. I haven't been smokin for a while, however my infatuation with marijuana and marijuana cultivation has been a long standing interest that I've put off for long enough.

Can anyone recommend litterature on marijuana and/or marijuana cultivation?


----------



## Pixiecat (Jan 31, 2008)

S'appenin :]
I am teh Pixie *nods*
Been smokin' for goin' on 3 years now 
Best 3 years of my life xD
x


----------



## mrfriendly420 (Jan 31, 2008)

Toronto noob here, what's up. I'm a few days into my first real serious attempt at growing. Would love to hear some suggestions!

So Far: Just planted my germinated seeds about 2 days ago. They are under my 400W MH light. It took about 2, almost 3 days to germinate all the seeds to the point where little less than a millimeter of root was showing and/or the seed had cracked exposing the root. Watering with water and quarter mix nutrient solution.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 31, 2008)

mrfriendly420 said:


> Toronto noob here, what's up. I'm a few days into my first real serious attempt at growing. Would love to hear some suggestions!
> 
> So Far: Just planted my germinated seeds about 2 days ago. They are under my 400W MH light. It took about 2, almost 3 days to germinate all the seeds to the point where little less than a millimeter of root was showing and/or the seed had cracked exposing the root. Watering with water and quarter mix nutrient solution.


Welcome Mr.420, start a grow journal and take lots of pictures. Suggestion: If you're growing in soil, don;t give them nutes for the first 2-3 weeks as they don't really need it.


----------



## matweed (Jan 31, 2008)

uummm i have a question...
what is topping a plant?
and what is the purpose


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey welcome fellow Torontonian!!. I agree about laying off the nutes some people say 3 weeks I start feeding mine 1/4 strength when 1.5 weeks old. Keep the soil moist during seedling nut not wet. start a grow journal with lots of pics we are here to help


----------



## 1stickybud (Jan 31, 2008)

hi everybody i got problems getting my seedlings up.they grow about a inch high, then reach for light growing upto 4 inches tall.ive tried lowering the light to prevent reeching but they dont do much.i cant seem to get anymore than 2 leaves on each seedling.its fustraiting ive grown around 50 so far,and they all do the same thing.ive also grown outside{living in australia} but once the seedlings are up they wont grow! what am i doing wrong please sumone help me!!!!


----------



## happysmoker (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new here. I am to here learn! I wanted to introduce myself and I hope I am posting this in the right place. I have been reading the forums here for quit some time. I have grown quite a few different crops over the years, and enjoy it very much. I always got my starts from friends or the seeds from stuff that I have bought. But I just made my first order from dr greenthumb, which I was nervous to do for the longest time for fear of getting ripped off. But I finally did took the chance after lots of looking in to it. I had them in 7 days and ordered 10 got 11, and all 11 germinated and now are in their peat moss pellets and poking through the dirt. I will have to wait to see if it is the millennium I ordered but so far I am very happy.  
Look forward to learning from you all! Thanks for having me! 
HAPPYSMOKER


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site Happysmoker! Can't wait to see what you can do. Start a journal and read as many threads as possible to help you along with your growing skills. Remember, we're here to help!


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 1, 2008)

matweed said:


> uummm i have a question...
> what is topping a plant?
> and what is the purpose


Topping a plant is cutting off it's main growth shoot, replacing it with two. You can do this many times over as well. Most people top in order to keep their plants short and bushy.


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 1, 2008)

1stickybud said:


> hi everybody i got problems getting my seedlings up.they grow about a inch high, then reach for light growing upto 4 inches tall.ive tried lowering the light to prevent reeching but they dont do much.i cant seem to get anymore than 2 leaves on each seedling.its fustraiting ive grown around 50 so far,and they all do the same thing.ive also grown outside{living in australia} but once the seedlings are up they wont grow! what am i doing wrong please sumone help me!!!!


You already answered your own question. Get the lights closer. If they are still stretching and reaching that high for light, then they aren't getting the light they need. And add more light too. Buy some CFL's and floro tubes if you don't want to get into an expensive grow. Remember, you can never have too much light.


----------



## CMOE24 (Feb 1, 2008)

Whats Up Everyone. Im New Here Wanted To Know, How Long Does It Take For A Plant To Get A Thick Stem Or Can I Buy Something For That? I AM LOST HERE TOO. HOW TO I GET FEEDBACK ?


----------



## seifer (Feb 1, 2008)

i see the variety and strength of lights that people use is as varried as there is strains but the question becomes why? does it decrease the grow time or only increase the yeild. It appears to me that most people getting caught is a result of the amount of electricity they r using and a fair amount of work goes into hiding it and the heat being produced. I have a small work area and use four 4ft fluoresecents (4 bulbs cool white and 4 bulbs warm white). the entire light assembly (which is high efficiency) uses only 240 watts of power and i am getting bud results (from california orange) that EVERYONE is saying is the best tasting and best stone they've ever had. I dont think my method is n e different...3 weeks to clone, 3 weeks veg and 8 weeks to flower...(2 shelves in a closet) for 1 crop of 10 plants (in a 1 metre square area) every 6 weeks....i even trim off like 50% of the feeder leaves in the 2nd week of flowering to increase light penetration. I end up getting 2oz per plant with this....so whats the deal?


----------



## seifer (Feb 1, 2008)

.....oh and i use Schultz All Purpose food during the veg state (given every 2nd day) and Schultz Bloom Builder food during the flowering state (given every 2nd day)....the plants get 200ml of water/plant food every 2nd day during veg and 350ml of water/plant food every 2nd day during flowering....the plant's size ends up reaching about 30 inches with like 50 buds per plant....oh an the resin amounts produced is insain...like the entire plant is covered with mist....even totally dried the buds still have a sticky feel to them....


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 1, 2008)

.....oh, and you're full of shit.


----------



## seifer (Feb 1, 2008)

cloning - cuttings coated with stimroot #1 and put into peat pellets, watered with no damp mix and put into dome under 45 watt fluoro for 24 hr a day. Cuttings are approximately 3" in length with only 3-4 leaves.

wk 01 - mist daily, swap air 
wk 02 - mist daily, swap air
wk 03 - mist daily, swap air

vegetative - rooted clones now transplanted into 8" pots, soaked with water/plant food (20-30-20) and placed under 240 watt fluors for 18hr a day

wk 04 - plant food and water every day (200mls) 8" high
wk 05 - plant food and water every day (200mls) 15" high

flowering - plants under 240 watt fluors for 12hr a day, plant food is changed to (10-54-10)

wk 06 - plant food and water every 2nd day (300mls) 19" high
wk 07 - plant food and water every 2nd day (300mls) 21" high
- trim off all large feeder leaves (about 40% of leaves)
wk 08 - plant food and water every 2nd day (300mls) 24" high
wk 09 - plant food and water every 2nd day (300mls) 27" high
wk 10 - plant food and water every 2nd day (300mls) 31" high
wk 11 - plant food and water every 2nd day (300mls) 32" high
wk 12 - no plant food but water every 2nd day (300mls) 33" high
wk 13 - no plant food or water - 34" high
wk 14 - hang to dry


----------



## seifer (Feb 1, 2008)

why would u say that sublime757?


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 1, 2008)

Because I've grown in a variety of mediums and light combinations, but I've never seen 3oz from 240w of fluorescents.


----------



## seifer (Feb 1, 2008)

that all well and fine...but the simple fact is that this is what i am getting...everything is grown in a closet measuring 2' x 4' and is 8' high...everyone that i have shown the plants too ask what i am doing so different to get these results and the only thing different is the plant food...four light fixtures per shelf and they r kept only 2" from the tops of the plants at all times....


----------



## seifer (Feb 1, 2008)

....but also dont forget that california orange is rated to produce n y where from 400-600 grams in a square metre....so that would be an average of 40-60 grams per plant with 10 plants in that space


----------



## daPenguin (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey whats up peoples, Im new here, been reading all the forums here for about 3months straight, just started my first grow, not doing too well, preaty sure its a ph problem, i hope anyways,


----------



## seifer (Feb 2, 2008)

hey yer right...well sort of...i made an error in my post....i am seeing 2oz per plant not 3...i fixed it in the edit...does that sound more like it to you...n e ways i am getting consistant results...what were u seeing with fluoro's....maybe we can compare


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 2, 2008)

The most I ever got off of 4 -42w CFL's on one plant is 41g.


----------



## queen0fnonsense (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey
Im new here
Im pretty much a noob to the Marijuana World
Just thought I would check this site out
seems pretty chill

bit bout myself Im Canadian Chick of 19, going SAIT for professional cooking
March 15th will be my 1st year anniversary with Mary Jane
Lookin into learnin how to grow and expand my knowledge on herbs


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site, queen! Be sure to read through other threads, the growFAQ and the search option before posting any questions, as many of the questions you have will be answered in those. Once you have acquired information, ask all the questions you like and we'll be happy to help you out. All you really need to fit in here is a bit of humor. 

What part of Canada are you from? I'm from NY myself. Good luck with your growing. I'll light a doob for ya!


----------



## queen0fnonsense (Feb 2, 2008)

Western Canada, Alberta to be Exact
Right by the Rockies
Close to BC bud, the best Ive tried so far


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

welcome to the site queen


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 3, 2008)

queen0fnonsense said:


> Western Canada, Alberta to be Exact
> Right by the Rockies
> Close to BC bud, the best Ive tried so far


Welcome to the site Queen!


----------



## seifer (Feb 3, 2008)

I am using 4 cfl lamps - so that 2 x 32watt bulbs each...the lamps are spaced 1/2" apart (and side-by-side)...the bulb mix is 4 x cool white and 4 x warm white to get the red and blue spectrum mix...the closet is 4' x 2' and with the lights the temp stays at 28 degress and 20 degrees with lights off. The lights are kept less than 2" from the tops of the plants so that means they are adjusted almost everyday. I use regular tap water left over-night then mix in schultz plant food as per the directions. Watering is 200ml everyday during veg and 300ml every two days during flowering. At the end of the 2nd week of flowering, I trim off every large feeder leaf leaving only developing feeder leaves...height growth in the plant stops for about 3 days but this causes all of the other shoots to gain more height and produce more buds. I dont crown the plant (but will try it with the next crop). Having said that though...you getting 41g a plant is good...what strain was it though. The seeds I started out with were all cali orange and yet the 4 original plants I got from the seeds were very different in characteristics. The plant I kept as the mother was the one that stayed the smallest and naturally grew the bushiest. Let me know.


----------



## seifer (Feb 3, 2008)

here's what i am looking at right now...i am at 3 weeks and 3 days of flowering...the plants are 27" in height and there is an average of 50-60 buds on each plant right now...the average width and height of each bud is 7/8" (seven-eighths of an inch)...there is still 4 weeks and 4 days of flowering to go...the plant food is schultz bloom builder (10-54-10)...


----------



## seifer (Feb 3, 2008)

has n e one used *Carbohydrate* *Synthesizers *and do they actually make a difference...has n e one done a comparrison....what is the difference versus not using it?


----------



## seifer (Feb 4, 2008)

sublime757....here's a shot at 21 days into flowering


----------



## SirRobin (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, names SirRobin. Im 19 and trying my hand in growing for the first official time and came across this community to help with any questions i have. I used to post on Cannabisworld but theyve been taken down by piggies Im using a 48" fluroscent lite along with a couple (2-3) 65-120watt lights, one being an old reptile light (mercury vapor) used to add suplemental UVA and UVB light to an enclosure, and a couple 65 watt plant lights from target. I plan on upgrading to a more powerful lighting system as I get more experience, but for now Im just hanging out gathering more info. Ive already planted 8 seeds in a container with organic potting soil, just waiting for a sprout! 

Just wanted to introduce myself, you guys will see me around a bit.


----------



## jencharisma (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi i am a newbie here and I just received my medical permit and am planning to grow some in may and wanted to get some info on what kind of soil is best. I have MS and im 35,so any other people with the same I would like to hear from you.


----------



## thicksmoke9 (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't never grew marijuana in my life i real wish they made one of them book for dummies on how to, because i am real culess on how to start. But i have been choke most of my life and i know what i like. Let me help everyone get to know me much better I luv marijuana but only the best no regular doesn't do it for me not but a big headace and a nasty tasty. Nope kush or hydo is what i need, and it would sure help my pockets if i new how to grow it because spending 550 bucks on a oz of kush is kill me please some one point me in the right direction.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 5, 2008)

thicksmoke9 said:


> I haven't never grew marijuana in my life i real wish they made one of them book for dummies on how to, because i am real culess on how to start. But i have been choke most of my life and i know what i like. Let me help everyone get to know me much better I luv marijuana but only the best no regular doesn't do it for me not but a big headace and a nasty tasty. Nope kush or hydo is what i need, and it would sure help my pockets if i new how to grow it because spending 550 bucks on a oz of kush is kill me please some one point me in the right direction.


HERE IT IS... the best and easiest book to follow on "How to Grow Chronic!

iloveyou

How to grow marijuana - See More Buds - video DVD reviews


----------



## babyjoker585 (Feb 5, 2008)

i need to learn how to grow weed if you can help me then send me a private message n ill get back pccc


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 5, 2008)

babyjoker585 said:


> i need to learn how to grow weed if you can help me then send me a private message n ill get back pccc


Read the growfaq, read through the forums, ask questions when you don't understand why someone does something, read some more and get ready to grow


----------



## NEWBIEATIT101 (Feb 5, 2008)

----AND ITS BEEN 1 WEEK SINCE I PLANTED MY SEEDS. AS OF NOW ONLY 1 HAS SPROUTED, I TOOK FROM WHAT I CALL MY GENERATING POT, TRANSPLANTED IT INTO A STYROPHONE CUP, FILLED WITH PEAT MOSS...NO FETILIZER  SO MY NEXT MOVE IS TO PROVIDE 12 HRS OF LIGHT 12 HRS OF NIGHT, AND ADD FETILIZER. SO AM I HEADED FOR DOOM OR CAN I BE SMOKING BIG BUD BY SPRING.


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 6, 2008)

NEWBIEATIT101 said:


> ----AND ITS BEEN 1 WEEK SINCE I PLANTED MY SEEDS. AS OF NOW ONLY 1 HAS SPROUTED, I TOOK FROM WHAT I CALL MY GENERATING POT, TRANSPLANTED IT INTO A STYROPHONE CUP, FILLED WITH PEAT MOSS...NO FETILIZER  SO MY NEXT MOVE IS TO PROVIDE 12 HRS OF LIGHT 12 HRS OF NIGHT, AND ADD FETILIZER. SO AM I HEADED FOR DOOM OR CAN I BE SMOKING BIG BUD BY SPRING.


Doom everything you are doing is grow look thought the site go to GrowFAQ and read because you sould not transplate that much first of all and 12hr on 12hrs off lighting is only good for budding u should be doing 18/6 light or 24/7 light 121/12 lighting when plant gets to be about 14'' to 18'' inches in length.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 6, 2008)

It's nice to find a spot where I can talk to real people about questions about my grow and not worry about them telling other people and then getting busted. As with most of the older group (I'm 3 I have took the time to create an endless trail through cyberspace and am picking up a wireless signal from a neighbor so as to be almost untracable.
I bought some very good one hit wonder 4 years ago. I found only 12 seeds in three ounces and kept them. I put them in a baggie in a drawer and forgot about them. I have been struggling with supply because I don't tell my friends or co workers that I smoke so the low profile has left me with very few sources from which to buy.
I started researching seed banks and grow lights then read as many grow guides as I could find. All great info and if your thinking about growing: You need to read, or you'll never succeed, at growing your weed.
I read that I didn't store my seeds correctly and they should have been in an air tight container in the freezer. I was very sad, but I thought I'd see if they would sprout anyway so I soaked a couple paper towles and waited. In 2 days three grerminated, then 4,5,and 6. the next thing I knew all 12! but I wasn't perpared for any of them. I made a few phone calls and found an indoor grow shop where the tatooed 20 something owner and I talked about the tomatoe plants my father had given me seeds form and that I accidentally germinated them. He was a welth of knowledge. I left with $650 in lights, nutes, mylar, and soil.
I transfered the sprouts to the soil but only 8 made it. The plants really took off under the florecent lights. I waited til the third set of leaves started to show and pinched the tops. I waited til each of the new sprouts had their third leaf and pinched them. I did this one more time before I stopped. Now I have very low and very bushy plants. I started adding nutes after the second pinch and the plants seemed to be doing great.
When they got 8 inches or so tall I moved them to the grow room under a 400w MH bulb. Within a few days some of the leaves started to turn yellow. I used the premixed water and nutes in a ph tester but couldn't get the color to match the chart so I added up, then down, and used alot of solution. Finally I gave up and gave it to the plants anyway, big mistake! I should have thrown it out.
I have 2 plants that turned completely yellow and almost all the others got some sort of yellow on the leaves. First on the lower ones and then the new growth. The 2 that are the worst the top leaves curled up and browned, panic set in and I started searching the web for answers, that's when I found when I typed my question in to google most of the links brought me here so I said fuck it and signed up so I could interact with people and not just go off what others are talking about.
I found that if I ph the water first then add nutes it will stay near the same ph as the water. I also found that the amount of up and down I used was 100 times what I needed. I hope that flushing them will bring them out of their present state. The ph kit didn't give any clues on ratio to bring a certian amount of water up or down. It turned out that only a few drops were enough to change a whole gallon of water. I had used almost a 1/4 cup!
Anyway, I still have 6 good plants and have transplanted them to 2 gallon pots and they seem to be florishing. I will try to get some pic's to post so anyone who may have a similar problem might see the resemblance and know what their doing wrong. Hope this was a lesson I won't ever repeat.


----------



## whitemarley (Feb 6, 2008)

i was jus wondering if someone could tell me if a 50w halogen light was alright to grow a plant in the vegetative stage. and how far should it be away from the plant?
also my verry bottom leaves are turning yellow and fallin off..
my plant has been growing for like 5 weeks and its not that big or bushy at all...
anyone kno y??
i topped it like 2 days ago and was wondering wen it would be showing signs of the shoots and wat do i look for?
i have white hairs that are sprouting off of the plant does this meen its a female for sure???


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 6, 2008)

whitemarley said:


> i was jus wondering if someone could tell me if a 50w halogen light was alright to grow a plant in the vegetative stage. and how far should it be away from the plant?
> also my verry bottom leaves are turning yellow and fallin off..
> my plant has been growing for like 5 weeks and its not that big or bushy at all...
> anyone kno y??
> ...


You possibly have a nutrient deficiency or "nute lockout" in ganja terms. Try checking your ph & ppm. You may also want to leach or purge the system as well.


----------



## moswissa (Feb 6, 2008)

yo whats up everyone this is my first indoor grow im in cali, im growing just a random chronic seed just to expirement, i germinated the seed before i threw the soil and im using a floro light with constant light and its in a small closet. ill post up a picture as soon as i find my camera cable. so heres the thing its been in there for 12 days and i still dont see any life, i keep the surface moist by sprayin once or twice a day. why hasnt it sprouted yet!
thanks!


----------



## whitemarley (Feb 6, 2008)

im completely new at this so i was just wondering how to leach my plant???


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 6, 2008)

If you havent seen anything for 12 days you probably have a bad seed.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 6, 2008)

or you may have put the seed in upside down which takes a lot of energy to try and grow out the bottem and then up to the surface. dig away some of the soil and see if you find the tip trying to surface.


----------



## Outkast Seeds (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm new too, but I'll throw out a hello to all the other new folks. This looks like a good place to call home.


----------



## moswissa (Feb 6, 2008)

thank you for your help ill go check that right now!


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

Outkast Seeds said:


> I'm new too, but I'll throw out a hello to all the other new folks. This looks like a good place to call home.


Welcome to our cult!


----------



## moswissa (Feb 6, 2008)

ok i checked dat shit and it didnt even grow at all, i dug the seed out and all it was was a single root comming out the seed, same way i found it after germination. its that probably because of the soil? im using some vegatable soil i found in my backyard, or is it because not enough water?


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

moswissa said:


> ok i checked dat shit and it didnt even grow at all, i dug the seed out and all it was was a single root comming out the seed, same way i found it after germination. its that probably because of the soil? im using some vegatable soil i found in my backyard, or is it because not enough water?


It's just a dud seed is all. Try germinating in a wet paper towel. Then put the paper towel in a bag while its still moist. Put this bag in a warm and dark place. For maximum results, hide this bag in your ass.


----------



## moswissa (Feb 6, 2008)

yea i put it in a paper towel and a root poped out from the bottom but didnt grow since then, so even if u germinated the seed it can still be bad and not sprout?


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

moswissa said:


> yea i put it in a paper towel and a root poped out from the bottom but didnt grow since then, so even if u germinated the seed it can still be bad and not sprout?


How far down did you put it into the soil? And was the tap root pointed down?


----------



## moswissa (Feb 6, 2008)

i put it probably about 1.5in deep and yes the root was pointed down..... should the soil should have been wet?


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes the soil needs to be moist and you put it wayyy to deep. Only needs to be like 1/4 in down. Like the length of the metal part on a pencil (the eraser holding part).


----------



## moswissa (Feb 6, 2008)

oh i see....
well ima give it another try, i have a germinated seed planted in a pot outside its been 4 days should i transfer it indoor with constant lighting? is indoor cult faster?


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

Depends on the weather and climate your growing in.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 7, 2008)

I germinated 12 seeds thinking they weren't going to grow because I was told that I stored them wrong. I had them in a plastic bag in a drawer for 3 or 4 years. Of those 12 only 8 sprouted. You need to make sure they are pointing the correct direction and should not be more than 1/2 inch deep and yes keep the soil moist. It took several days to see the sprouts emerg from the soil. I kept mine in a mylar lined plastic tote with a florecent grow light on 24/7 and they did great. It was the ph levels that reked havoc on my plants and I'm trying to correct that right now. These are tough plants that grow in hostil environments in the wild but human mistakes can kill them pretty quickly. Good luck!


----------



## dunham3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just started my first seeds about 3 days ago and was wondering about what i should grow inbc i have a limited budget but want something that works! and how long should i let them germinate before i move them to dirt?


----------



## Revolution101 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys. Just joined so I could start a grow journal. You all should go check it out and give me some help . Anyways, great forum, excited to be a member here.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 8, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> Hey guys. Just joined so I could start a grow journal. You all should go check it out and give me some help . Anyways, great forum, excited to be a member here.


welcome to the site..


----------



## Smooth criminal (Feb 9, 2008)

Testing out my new avatar .. new to the site wazzzzzzzzz up


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 9, 2008)

How's it goin smooth criminal? Welcome to the site! Got anything growing?


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 10, 2008)

Smooth criminal said:


> Testing out my new avatar .. new to the site wazzzzzzzzz up


Welcome


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 10, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> Hey guys. Just joined so I could start a grow journal. You all should go check it out and give me some help . Anyways, great forum, excited to be a member here.


Welcome again


----------



## Smooth criminal (Feb 10, 2008)

mal_crane said:


> How's it goin smooth criminal? Welcome to the site! Got anything growing?



just got some stuff today. gonna start my life on the forums with a journal. Gonna have something up soon


----------



## martian (Feb 10, 2008)

I just want to say that I am happy to find this forum. I am a newbie to growing and want to start a successful grow for medicinal purposes. I have two bulging back discs. I can get all the meds I ask for from my doctor. But recently tried marijuana after over 15 years of not touching it. You know, it really works. It takes care of the nagging pain better than many strong meds I can get legally. It should be criminal to deprive us of this wonder herb.

martian


----------



## northernlighter2012 (Feb 10, 2008)

its nice to be a part of the chosen few, not many people can appreciate the time ,energy, and love that goes ino this shit..thanx for having me


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 10, 2008)

martian said:


> I just want to say that I am happy to find this forum. I am a newbie to growing and want to start a successful grow for medicinal purposes. I have two bulging back discs. I can get all the meds I ask for from my doctor. But recently tried marijuana after over 15 years of not touching it. You know, it really works. It takes care of the nagging pain better than many strong meds I can get legally. It should be criminal to deprive us of this wonder herb.
> 
> martian


sorry to hear about your pain...stick with us and we will wipe that out...here hit this..


----------



## martian (Feb 10, 2008)

Caligrown,
Thank you for the quick welcome.
I see you are Staff elite. Not very familiar yet the designations here yet. 
However, It appears you are on top of things.
Thanks again.

martian


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 10, 2008)

martian said:


> Caligrown,
> Thank you for the quick welcome.
> I see you are Staff elite. Not very familiar yet the designations here yet.
> However, It appears you are on top of things.
> ...


not a problem....browse the journals...we have some pretty good ones going right now including my own..the link is in my signature..


----------



## northernlighter2012 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice site guys, i expect this to help alot


----------



## EequalsIxR (Feb 10, 2008)

No questions at the moment..just wanted to say hello and introduce. Live in US and and in the information gathering stage. Have grown some outside(maybe five times) and now am looking to go indoors. Thanks for all the info I have so far.


----------



## moswissa (Feb 10, 2008)

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a69/moswissa/PIC-0026.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a69/moswissa/PIC-0026.jpg

aight well here are my pictures my plant still hasnt sprounted yet its been in the soil for almost a week now


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 10, 2008)

northernlighter2012 said:


> nice site guys, i expect this to help alot


Welcome. Love the avatar of that mad man you have up on it. Fits him superb.


----------



## fromagebleu (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Martian, I am a relative noob here, too, and growing medical because after a long break like you, I have discovered it really works for my cancer pain - even has some possibilities of killing the cancer. I am learning the ropes of hydroponics - still lots to learn, but if I can be any help, let me know. 

Welcome - this place can be a lot of help.


----------



## damsel in distress (Feb 13, 2008)

how do i post a question?


----------



## martyboy35 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello 1 and all! Smashing site guys, been loads of help already.
Live in Scotland, UK. Making my first foray into growing coz the stuff I get just now is far too young, its now stripped out right, not dried fully and, most importantly, too f**king expensive! Just looking to grow a couple of plants at a time for me and a few close friends to share. Look forward to chatting to you guys, picking those ,obviously, expert brains of yours and keeping you up to date with the progress.
Cheers agins guys, catch ya soon!!
FED UP? - SKIN UP!!!


----------



## martian (Feb 13, 2008)

fromagebleu said:


> Hi Martian, I am a relative noob here, too, and growing medical because after a long break like you, I have discovered it really works for my cancer pain - even has some possibilities of killing the cancer. I am learning the ropes of hydroponics - still lots to learn, but if I can be any help, let me know.
> 
> Welcome - this place can be a lot of help.


fromagebleu, I had a tough time typing your handle. 
Thank you for the welcome. I would not dare compare my situation with yours. I hope the very best outcome. We, that seek medical use do share similarities however. 
I have a post regarding desert strains seed selection. I hope to get more responses to it. I would like to start an outdoor grow.
Thanks again and take care.


----------



## mewstoner6 (Feb 13, 2008)

im getting some clones today.
i have no clue how to grow them.
any advice?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

Check the newbie forum...or general marijuana growing forum...lots of basic info..


----------



## dankforall (Feb 13, 2008)

mewstoner6 said:


> im getting some clones today.
> i have no clue how to grow them.
> any advice?


Put them under some light and watch them take off!!


----------



## bullfrog53 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey,luv your site,very informative.


----------



## steezyg (Feb 13, 2008)

why are some of the areas restricted? like i cant go into the post your picture area....


----------



## helpmehealtheworld (Feb 14, 2008)

hey all
i got some lowryders on the go ... 7 babies at about 20 days and first lady is casting aside her modesty LMAO BTW..these baby lowryders are FASZZZT... 1st batch of white widow was a bunch of girly boys ..hermys true & true...no matter.... I cured and smoked it all...ha ha... leaves and all..even branches and stalks ..millions of seeds too,, whoch I also smoked...ha ha ha ha..forget war stories about seeds giving you headaches..trust me 6 hermy's ..absolutely mind blowing... enough smoke for about 3 or 4 months...no nerve pains...no epy fits ..no worries...just good smoke...TOTALLY PAIN FREEEEEEE.....CFL's rock for the novice/newbie/home, personal grower..respect to all and everyone who made it possible..have not renewed my medical prescription since July 2007..f***ing awesome..max respect...promise to upload pics soon. Peace all..respect

HMHTW


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 14, 2008)

You smoked the leaves, stalks and seeds??? Gross .....


----------



## dennisp74 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say hey was playing on line and found this site. I must say thus far very impressed. It is so nice to find a community of like minded people


----------



## blunt onE (Feb 14, 2008)

sup boiz...

garikz on the scene ahah...

from new zealand..

growing pot in my [email protected]#[email protected]#


----------



## PopsSoCal (Feb 15, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Check the newbie forum...or general marijuana growing forum...lots of basic info..


 Maybe I am a bit slow but I could not find a forum on growing? do you have a link?


----------



## danno50 (Feb 15, 2008)

hi everyone i am seriously considering growing my own smoke i have a space of 85cm by95cm by170cm could go higher if needed . ive been looking at the envirolites which seem perfect for the space i have any advice would be great .


----------



## WhoBlazes (Feb 16, 2008)

Im a newbie... To this board at least... Gonna be askin advice soon... Hothouse will be in full swing...

Till then TOke TOke


----------



## mirokou67 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello all, new th the site and lovin it. I'm in the info stage (seems to b plenty around) on starting up some hydro gardens.....


----------



## hemp4freedom (Feb 17, 2008)

well damn i must be a newb cause i can't even find out how to post a new thread... how do i post a new thread..


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 17, 2008)

blaa
blaa blaa
blaaa


----------



## PopsSoCal (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all Pops Here, and yes I am new and just getting started, I have 3 baby's 2 GP and a Chem 91. To grow inside do all I need is just the sun coming through the window? Do black lights work? what is the veg time 6 weeks? and flower the last 2 weeks? has anyone heard about T5 Bulbs. Yes I am A newb LOL


----------



## larz133 (Feb 17, 2008)

Here I am,on another marijuana forum. Found this one on a link from John Doe Show. Anybody going to amsterdam for 4/20, I'll be there w/bells on.


----------



## jJacKSon (Feb 17, 2008)

I introduced myself here.  jj


----------



## Scants (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello folks, 
Just joined and gathering all the info i'll need. My first attempt at a grow room is only a short while away, So i'll be picking your brains. 
Cheers,
S.


----------



## armstrong77 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just saying hello, I'm in the planning stage at the mo after seeing a friends setup


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 17, 2008)

welcome strong... good luck


----------



## A Pot Farmer (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey its Pot Farmer and just droping in to say hello. also, ive acired a handful of seeds and don't know were to start... i have a florecent plant and aquirium bulb and i suitable place to grow, it that about all i need? ive been looking aroud and it looks like a luandry list of things to get... would that be enogh? i also have soil, ph testers, pots ect.-thanks


----------



## fromagebleu (Feb 18, 2008)

Damsel, just do what you did only type in your question - if it's not in the right spot I am sure folks will point you where you need to go. These message boards can be a bit confusing if you are not used to them. I am just now finding my way around this one, and still can't say it's a piece of cake. Welcome and good luck!


----------



## norcalkell (Feb 18, 2008)

hOW do you post questions??... I'm a newbie and looking for HELP.. I found white fungus and little flys....


----------



## drawgo2001 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi just saying hello, new to growing on my first grow mazar and f2 jack herer.


----------



## SourDeeeees (Feb 19, 2008)

How big will my plant get before I can clip some buds off it?


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 19, 2008)

All depends on how early you flower. A better judge of when to harvest is by looking at the trichromes. Clear one= top early cloudy ones= perfect amber= waited too long.


----------



## SourDeeeees (Feb 19, 2008)

can i influence how early it flowers? im just tryin to avoid havin a 5 ft tall plant in my gf's kitchen


----------



## madcowpatty (Feb 19, 2008)

...Hello, im madcowpatty... or just mad cow. been burning for a long time and really understand how to grow just about any type of plant... but iv never really had the chance to grow pot. Ive been interested for a long time now, so thats why I signed up on this forum. uuhh nice meeting you! oh ya... my favorite hobby right now is my tea garden... so if any of you guys are interested in different teas or the prodiction of tea just give me a shout! -Max


----------



## winnn420 (Feb 20, 2008)

Let me just say how greatful I am that I found this site though I can't seem to get a response to a new post. I purchased an AG deluxe a little over a week ago, and my first issue was the roots growing upwards towards the lights. Reading several posts here, I see pretty much everyone else who has used an AG has had the same problem. I flipped them over and tucked the roots in, and they seem to be doing very good after about 7 days (I did not germinate, just dropped 3 bag seeds about a cm down in each one of the AG sponges). I will provide pics ASAP.

My question is, do anyone of you who use the AG add any additional nutrients or anything else to the water tank? Or if you use the provided nutrient tablets, how many do you use every two weeks?

Also, several post said that the AG is not sufficient for flowering, when some posts said it was. Will the plants flower using just the AG? obviously hps would be better, I just wanted to know if I'm wasting my time if I don't plan on using anything but the AG...

Thank alot for any help, winnn420


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Feb 20, 2008)

Been smoking almost as long as NORML(founded in 1970) has been around(don't you DARE call me old! haha). I have grown outside several of those years. Gonna try the indoor thing. Will have to get a Digi-Camera for documentation purposes. 

Had gotten tired of not having access to hi-quality herb(6 months since I found some nice frosty), and with my lungs (they are in bad shape) not worth messing with the "Schwagg" these guys pass around.

Needless to say when I located this site I was tickled GREEN to be able to find a comunity sharing thier Experiences etc.


----------



## 420 Growper (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello all, nice to see all the nice pics and such forth- I have been growin awhile and always seem to blow it in the cure but will make another shot as soon as cabs are finished. 
Vegging,mom, clones will be done under flourescents.

I will be using 400HPS to flower and will change to 400MH 3 weeks before finish to tighten things up.

Hydroten-netpots with airstones and drip for veg (converted rubbermaid)and flower(converted Eurogrower to net pot system) hated the buckets, kept clogging even with hydro and over flowing.

Anyway -hello and when I start it all up i'll post a blog for everyone so I and whoever can learn from my mistakes.


----------



## ace1059 (Feb 20, 2008)

hello! im a newbie, im a member at a movie forum(if you wan the name masssage me, cuz im not gona advertise on this site) im startin to grow a plant that i got from a gram of weed ( really strong shit) and now im on week 2, any ways watsup!


----------



## mewstoner6 (Feb 21, 2008)

hey guys. im 14 and just started growing.
im soooo lost here. at first, i gotta few unknown
seeds from my buddy and i made every mistake 
possible. ive just recently thrown out the plants
and heard about clonning.i got some clones yesterday and 
i do not have a clue on how to get these to grow. i was
gunna just leave it in a normal litle green cup from 
most poting places. i was gunna put about a 60 watt
bulb two inches away from the soil. ive gotten so many
different clues from researching that its just confused me more.
then i came across this website and was hopping for 
almost a step by step on everything to do.
this is all i know and dont want to spend to much time
researching. thanks guys.


----------



## IRONHORSE (Feb 22, 2008)

I just bought an ECOGROWER,( grows 6 plants)1000w mh and 1000w hps-FUTURE-BRITE ballast-purchased seeds from amsterdam-seeds currently germ- any advice on feed? The guy at the shop told me to use FLORANOVA and KOOLBLOOM for flowering. I do have 4 different strains of mother plants in a phototron for cloning purposes, ( phototrons suck ). I just want to be sure I'm using the best nutrients for my plants-I would appreciate any advice- thx IRONHORSE


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 22, 2008)

420 Growper said:


> Hello all, nice to see all the nice pics and such forth- I have been growin awhile and always seem to blow it in the cure but will make another shot as soon as cabs are finished.
> Vegging,mom, clones will be done under flourescents.
> 
> I will be using 400HPS to flower and will change to 400MH 3 weeks before finish to tighten things up.
> ...


Welcome Virulent


----------



## fenderninja (Feb 22, 2008)

hi.


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 22, 2008)

IRONHORSE said:


> I just bought an ECOGROWER,( grows 6 plants)1000w mh and 1000w hps-FUTURE-BRITE ballast-purchased seeds from amsterdam-seeds currently germ- any advice on feed? The guy at the shop told me to use FLORANOVA and KOOLBLOOM for flowering. I do have 4 different strains of mother plants in a phototron for cloning purposes, ( phototrons suck ). I just want to be sure I'm using the best nutrients for my plants-I would appreciate any advice- thx IRONHORSE


The GH Floraseries nutrients are good. Easy to handle. Go to the General Hydroponics website & read about their nutrients. I believe that Floranova is the organic nutrients if Im not mistaken. However they have GH micro, veg & bloom for the standard nutrients. Then they have kool bloom, chi, Floralicious & some others as additives. Check it out. Every grower differs with what they like.


----------



## kdhc69 (Feb 23, 2008)

hey, im growing 5 plants right now and they are about 2.5 weeks old, my dad says that i should trim them already, but i don't agree with him...any advice?


----------



## minister (Feb 23, 2008)

hi can someone please help me i put my seed in the soil outside i had out it in the 4 days ago and then when i got the seed out of the soil i couldnt wait i thought it would work so i took the seed out of the ground and then i accident broke the acutual seed it was lose any way and now it had 2 little white leaves. tell me any one if this is write i didnt put it back in to the soil and buirried no i didnt i put it on top of the soil with the sprout going down if this is wrong someone please repley


----------



## POTHEAD1000 (Feb 23, 2008)

MAN IM NEW AT THIS IM GONNA BUY SOME SEEDS AND I WANNA NO WHAT DO I DO FIRST I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING READY WHAT SHOULD I DO FOR STARTERS. TO GET READY TO GROW AND SELL POT.


----------



## ace1059 (Feb 23, 2008)

POTHEAD1000 said:


> MAN IM NEW AT THIS IM GONNA BUY SOME SEEDS AND I WANNA NO WHAT DO I DO FIRST I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING READY WHAT SHOULD I DO FOR STARTERS. TO GET READY TO GROW AND SELL POT.


hey before you start to plant make shure you read alot and make shure you understand everything, dont be like me and rush into it lol


----------



## nbafreakman (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, im new.... Im in college, about to be a sophmore next year and getting my own place and want to grow a plant inside, can someone send me a foolproof way to do this so i do not have to dig through the forums? [email protected]. i would like to hydroponically grow with the least amount of space as possible seeing that i will be in an apartment. anyone's help will be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Laconic Chronic (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Folks! My nick is Laconic Chronic as you can see and I'm a double noob, New to forum and new to growing. Glad to be here and hope to learn lots!


----------



## damsel in distress (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi All,
My First Time Grow I Planted My Lowryder Seeds (20) Of Them In Indiv" Pots 7" From Seed 13 Days Ago 15 Are Through And About 2" Tall Nice And Green.i Have Not Give Them Any Nutes Yet But I Will Need Help And Advice. They Are In A Grow Tent 1x1x2 With A 600hps Light.the Light Is On 18/6 The Fan 24hrs.i Will Put Photos On When I Know How To Upload And Put Them ON (dur)ha. All Advice Greatly Welcome Thanks Guys And Gals.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 24, 2008)

damsel in distress said:


> Hi All,
> My First Time Grow I Planted My Lowryder Seeds (20) Of Them In Indiv" Pots 7" From Seed 13 Days Ago 15 Are Through And About 2" Tall Nice And Green.i Have Not Give Them Any Nutes Yet But I Will Need Help And Advice. They Are In A Grow Tent 1x1x2 With A 600hps Light.the Light Is On 18/6 The Fan 24hrs.i Will Put Photos On When I Know How To Upload And Put Them ON (dur)ha. All Advice Greatly Welcome Thanks Guys And Gals.


Wow, welcome to the forum. You have them in individaul 7" pots now?? Its easy to post your pictures. First you want a thread to post them in, we call them journals. Once you have started Your journal, click on GoAdvanced>scroll down to Manage Attatchments> this will bring up a Window were you can Browse> and Upload right from your camera or memory stick if you want. After Uploading> Close this Window> Preview Post. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post in the order you browsed them. Scroll back down and >Submit Message.
Share your plan, details of spce available medium and method are all important and an idea of budget can help. 


Minister, thats interesting, a wet paper towel works better. If you planted it with the little with thing (Tap Root) pointing down and not to deep it should come up. 

Nba freakman, you have got to be dreamin', I'll stop by tomorrow and get it all setup for the poor little college student so he doesn't have to do any readin on his own, yeah right. This is the real world son, we don't reward laziness here. 
VV


----------



## erik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey,anyone know where i could get a super short indica strain in the us


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Feb 25, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Welcome Virulent


Thx SFS! Built the grow room this weekend, so the kids can come out of the closet in a day or so. still waiting on a cooling fan for the 1kw mh. Will start my journal once they are moved.


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, im not a new grower but im new to the site...How do i post a new thread so people can answer me....Im have questions about my two girly's i got going....??? Cloning etc...


----------



## fromagebleu (Feb 25, 2008)

Winnn420, I have used my AG twice for seedlings now - I just let the roots grow up - they ran out of water on a regular basis, but I kept it topped up. You can see my 4 plus week seedlings just transplanted from the AG yesterday at my grow journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/52804-fromage-bleu-s-noobie-grow.html
The root tangle was pretty daunting, but I thought the AG worked just fine - am looking forward to trying cloning with it. Good luck!


----------



## fromagebleu (Feb 25, 2008)

Winnnnnnnn, addendum - I used two low strength nute tabs every two weeks when the nute light came on. My water empty and nutes out lights quit working but I just calculated. I didn't try to use anything else. I had a little damage from nutrient problems, but nothing major. 

I think flowering under the AG lights will be a problem - not that they wouldn't, but they will be way too tall - if you cut them back and keep them very, very bush, maybe, but I would not personally expect a great yield this way. If you are going to try this, I would possibly go into bloom pretty darned early. Someone else can say how early is the earliest. I only had one more light notch to go with just over 4 weeks under the lights. I bought the AG in hopes of going the whole show with it, but figured out soon that wasn't going to be enough.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## mthree23 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everyone

I'm in the process of completing the 2nd crop of bag seeds to get out some kinks, but am vegging some Grandaddy Purps and germing Blueberry, BC Purps, and BC Mango. I've found this forum as a good source of information and am glad to join the community.

/wave


----------



## mewstoner6 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just recently, i started growing from seeds. this never worked for me. im gunna get some clones and start with them.i havent done much research, i was jsut wodnering if i could get some opinions and hear about your tips to growing clones from start to finish. appreciated


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 25, 2008)

go to the forum selection at the bottom of this page and click on the drop down menu. this will give you the list of our forums, choose the one you want like Grow Journals. At the top left hand corner of that page you will see a NewThread Button. Please keep all of your Journal together, every time you make a post to your journal it will put it in New Posts and everyone will view it. If you start a new Thread saying day 5 hows it look ....soon you will not get responses. 
Please remember we are picture whores, we like pictures. Got any Pictures. VV


----------



## Mh4l (Feb 25, 2008)

vbvcncvbcmnc


----------



## MFG STICHMOUTH (Feb 25, 2008)

*hey mfg's in the house lol first timer here so if anyone has some info holla i have been looking around cuz this is not set up like anything i have ever seen *


----------



## guerillagreen (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello everyone.I am 30 days into my second grow,all is well.Thread going up soon.Just thought i'd stop by and say hello,i've been lurking for months,boning up on the knowledge!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 26, 2008)

welcome one and all. I should point out we have some contests going, with prizes of course. I am going to be starting the prize winning journal soon, just got my seeds and have them germinating now. You guys aren't planning on being competition are ya? VV


----------



## smokingbud4ever (Feb 26, 2008)

I need to know how to post an individual thread my internodes are too close apart growing I fixed my zinc deficiency any help?


----------



## ace1059 (Feb 26, 2008)

smokingbud4ever said:


> I need to know how to post an individual thread my internodes are too close apart growing I fixed my zinc deficiency any help?


if u want to post a new thread in lets say newbie central 
its in the top left corner right under the words "live chat"


----------



## TatickX (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I'm 2 days new here and I just go by my screen name TatickX


----------



## ace1059 (Feb 26, 2008)

TatickX said:


> Well I'm 2 days new here and I just go by my screen name TatickX


wat!!! you got like 182 post! how are you 2 days new


----------



## TatickX (Feb 26, 2008)

ace1059 said:


> wat!!! you got like 182 post! how are you 2 days new


I get around what can I say?


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 26, 2008)

lol, forum junkie!


----------



## TatickX (Feb 26, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lol, forum junkie!


lmfao yup that's the one


----------



## unkman (Feb 28, 2008)

Yo peeps 1st post just doin my first grow about 3 weeks gone shes looking good will try and post some pics i got sum basic set up envirolite 200w and a desk top fan thts it really given her small doses of baby bio growin in soil n perlite mix so far so gud ! will b buggin u all for advice once u seen the plants or plant lol 

peace !


----------



## kingkongO8 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey first post here...so be kind..... is this an norhernirish site?... im looking 2 get a lil grow goin maybe a plant or 2 just to get te know d basics i like to learn by doin...iknow ill probably need to read a book at some stage.All depends on he help i get suppose.


----------



## sobergrower (Feb 28, 2008)

just saying hey.......I´m in Iceland so its very hard to get growing tools and was wondering what could be the best way to get a closet grow going....

hope i will stay here for long and get lots off info and i will try to give you as much as i can.

hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## atvolfan (Feb 28, 2008)

What's up, new poster here, just trying to learn.


----------



## fully baked (Feb 29, 2008)

just wanted to say high im new today to the forum and am egar to laern and share!! i am new to growing as well, we have just become legal about 3 days ago and cant wait for the kids to hatch


----------



## fully baked (Feb 29, 2008)

need to learn to spell too


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah just a little bit.


----------



## damsel in distress (Mar 1, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Wow, welcome to the forum. You have them in individaul 7" pots now?? Its easy to post your pictures. First you want a thread to post them in, we call them journals. Once you have started Your journal, click on GoAdvanced>scroll down to Manage Attatchments> this will bring up a Window were you can Browse> and Upload right from your camera or memory stick if you want. After Uploading> Close this Window> Preview Post. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post in the order you browsed them. Scroll back down and >Submit Message.
> Share your plan, details of spce available medium and method are all important and an idea of budget can help.
> 
> 
> ...


hi vic sent some pics not very good phone camera


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 1, 2008)

lookin very good. Start a journal


----------



## nomadstardancer (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi I'm nomadstardancer and I'm pretty new at this. How can you tell the difference between marijuana male, hermaphrodite, and female plants-pictures would be good.
thanx MBRay


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 1, 2008)

nomadstardancer said:


> Hi I'm nomadstardancer and I'm pretty new at this. How can you tell the difference between marijuana male, hermaphrodite, and female plants-pictures would be good.
> thanx MBRay


males have ball sacs (im serious) filled with seeds, they usualy start growing at the modes of the plants, females do not have these and are hary, they produce buds and again have long hairs. hermies have both lol go to the search bar and under tags type in male, female plants , hermaphrodite. or you can do it regular search bar


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 1, 2008)

Actually males do have sacs... but their not filled with seeds their filled with pollen, and when the sacs crack open the pollen gets onto a female plant and mates her and she grows seeds. The female plants will have little pistils coming out of the nodes, basically looks like tiny white hairs. And a hermaphrodite is a Female initially but due to stress or other elements it turns male as well... Creating bud, yet seeded but, which is a harsher smoke and not as quality.


----------



## luckyc (Mar 1, 2008)

I just started my first garden. This is also my first post.
I did tons of reading and internet searches then bought several different strains of seeds from Holland.
We have set up a germination / seedling shelve with 40 watt Daylight flourescent lights, a vegetative room using 1-1000 watt metal halide ( We just transplanted and moved our seedlings in today), and a flowering room which I am still working on that will have 2- 600 watt HPS.
My wife and I have had great fun working on this project together and are really looking forward to the day we can enjoy the fruits of our labor, from our very own, home grown crop. 
This site has been a wonderful source of information.


----------



## Hawgdawg (Mar 2, 2008)

Howz-it I recently moved from Hawaii to the Main Land and living in cold and patroled country. Stuck here for awhile. Outdoor growing ain't no problem for me but can't here so have to try indoor. what would be a good beginner strain for me. Going to try the storage tub closet. We use triple 8, perlite, osmicoat, and good ol virgin soil, mango dirt is great for that sweet taste. what would you recomend here? Mahalo


----------



## Higgins (Mar 3, 2008)

Its such a relief to find a forum that seems to have all the answers! I am a SOON to be first time grower. I have about 8K in the bank all for spending on growing. I only wish to spend about 2K on growing stuff because i am going to be moving into an apartment so i need money for that. My goal is to grow 18 plants. I can grow 6 and I'm going to be growing for my 2 friends as well (proper paperwork will be filled out at my Dr.s office). I am planing on getting HPS lights to grow but I'm not sure if i should get 2 600w or 2 400w or just 1 600w!?!? Also, I'm planning on getting 20 Armageddon Skunk seeds (all fems.) and i its going to cost me a pretty penny for those seeds. Well, I'm sure this forum will answer most of my dire questions, any PM's or replys etc. with help/links/advice would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## OGMoney (Mar 3, 2008)

Whats good? yes am a newbie 2 the whole growing thing. I've been buyin on the streets or getting some from friends but now I think its time 2 make the leap of faith and start growing.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 3, 2008)

sounds like a plan... hit up the FAQ section and open your brain homie.


----------



## kingkongO8 (Mar 4, 2008)

wots up fella's jazuz thats a lota $or£ to spend on your first grow.2k wow awesome wish you all the best bredren reap what u grow. im doin my first grow this year but only gonna cost a pitence in comparsion still its goin 2 be great...i hope.planning on trown a few seeds specialy for my climate down outside hopeing to get 10 oz's from 5 plants, masterkush and maybe some northern ligths ahri hope thats plauseable. 
.........
hav a good one


----------



## KunuffleTruffle (Mar 4, 2008)

I have received my medical license and am looking to find a care-giver. I will drive anywhere pretty much in Colorado to pick it up and will write you the license on the spot. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 4, 2008)

i gotss one!! im in arizona so ull have to drive ova heeerr[ call mee baby!SS aok sbyee marijuank lovvers!!


----------



## noenoe1969 (Mar 4, 2008)

No idea what I am doing. My Dad has a legal card to grow and I am listed to grow for him. He has cancer and I have never smoked I live in Hawaii so someone HELP


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to the site........browse the general marijuana growing forum there is lots of good info..


----------



## matrix12012 (Mar 4, 2008)

wat the best type of soil..and wat chemecials nutrients do i use and at wat part of stage do i start using it.

and im using a 60 watt light about 6 inches away from the pot...is that safe?


----------



## matrix12012 (Mar 4, 2008)

ace1059 said:


> i gotss one!! im in arizona so ull have to drive ova heeerr[ call mee baby!SS aok sbyee marijuank lovvers!!


hey im in arizona too! yo could you help me out please!!


----------



## 4Train2Wrecker0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Whats up fellow growers? I've been growing for bout a yr now. Before I found this sight I was just learning from my friends. After a few long nites doing research on this sight turns out my friends were wrong. Thanx 4 showing me the error of my mays. U guys 'll probably here from me soon.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

welcome to the site.......check out my journal..the link is in my signature...


----------



## ziggystardust74 (Mar 5, 2008)

im just about to start growing and i want to set up a stealth system i have seen a phototron II for cheap and wonder if this is worth me getting to just grow for personal use?


----------



## sattire (Mar 5, 2008)

*just wanted to say hi. i'm new to the forum and new to growing marijuana. hope i can help anyone more clueless at this than me.*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 5, 2008)

this forum helps me out very much.thanks all of you who has helped me and those who continues to do this .BIG UP RIU.peace all !!!


----------



## nomadstardancer (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi I'm nonmadstardancer and I have a question about growing. What is the veg state and how do you do it?


----------



## CreativeHigh (Mar 5, 2008)

I was thinking of purchasing this product called The AeroGarden. It is a self contained aereoponic growing system. Kinda like a Chea Pet, but fun. The ads say you can even grow tomatos. I have considered growing hydroponicly in the past, but living in a major metropolitan city (apt living) makes it difficult. I have seriously considered purchasing from Sunlight Sheds Hydroponics Systems , but they are expensive. Though in the long run, the price would be worth it, I just dont want to get something so large. The AeroGarden is the perfect size for home, personal growing, but is it worth it?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 5, 2008)

OK so I went ahead and made some posts B4 stopping in to say hay.....
Soooo Hay Y'all!!!
I like the board and thought I'd stay awhile.
Ordered some seeds last friday and have been anxiously awaiting their arrival. Trying to learn what I can cause after reading around a bit i found out I really didn't know about a ot of these things, But I'm learning fast. But I want to do this Outdoor grow right so I'll probably need all the help I can get. Not to mention the help I'll need to not cut too early if they start looking anything like some of the B-A-Ute-Tee-Ful girls I've seen around here.


----------



## chase2216 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello everyone im pretty new @ this and need help, how do you post pics my first grow has gone pretty well with a couple small slips on overfeeding both water and nutes but my plant seems to want to grow no matter what i do to it, pretty stuburn plant it looks real healthy and is growing fast i added 400 watt mh and it has grown 1" a day the last 2 days and has lots of new growth i have it in a 5 gallon pale i have tied the main stock down but if it were straight it would stand 10"tall-12" tall looks like an indica plant due to big leaves i need help with posting pics so someone can help with figuring out what kind of crazy plant i have on my hands

smoke in peace all


----------



## medHead (Mar 6, 2008)

greetings all, just signing in,looking around,have visual problems so reading and answering anything is difficult. Medical user just looking around 4 good info


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 6, 2008)

chase2216 said:


> Hello everyone im pretty new @ this and need help, how do you post pics my first grow has gone pretty well with a couple small slips on overfeeding both water and nutes but my plant seems to want to grow no matter what i do to it, pretty stuburn plant it looks real healthy and is growing fast i added 400 watt mh and it has grown 1" a day the last 2 days and has lots of new growth i have it in a 5 gallon pale i have tied the main stock down but if it were straight it would stand 10"tall-12" tall looks like an indica plant due to big leaves i need help with posting pics so someone can help with figuring out what kind of crazy plant i have on my hands
> 
> smoke in peace all


you post pics by clicking the paperclip image at the top of the post box, click it upload the pics, close the window that opened, clikc the paperclip again and click insert. If u cant see it then look at the bottom of the message box and click "go advanced" then it will be there


----------



## Drrift&Smoke (Mar 6, 2008)

hey everyone i just started growing because a couple of bagseeds started growing in the yard and then i transplanted them into an aero unit that i made for like 40 bucks thanks to the info and know how of ppl on this forum!
hopefully after this litle experiment i can share what ive learned well off to tend to the girls


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 7, 2008)

After that I thought i'd try posting a pic too, hadn't tried it yet either.
Not one of my own but I like it, never seen one that was this colorful before.
Blueberry X Haze


----------



## fucknpuff (Mar 7, 2008)

im gonna start growing lowrider # 2 and i wanted to know everything you guys know about it indoors and outdoors!!


----------



## bluntboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey I am looking to start growing the indoor when I move down to Santa Cruz in the summer. Any tips?


----------



## mauwie wauwie (Mar 8, 2008)

.....up to roll it up, coz i'm going highhhhhh on my own supply.


----------



## plumberry (Mar 8, 2008)

yo im very new to this and i was wonderin if you could plant the seeds that you get from bags. o and that picture on this page with the blu shit, is that real!!??


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 8, 2008)

plumberry said:


> yo im very new to this and i was wonderin if you could plant the seeds that you get from bags. o and that picture on this page with the blu shit, is that real!!??


ya u can but before u plant it squeeze it and if it breaks its no good, and i think that pic is real dunno forshure tho


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 8, 2008)

plumberry said:


> yo im very new to this and i was wonderin if you could plant the seeds that you get from bags. o and that picture on this page with the blu shit, is that real!!??


 
Growing from bag seed you just never really sure what you're getting, and you can even buy feminized seeds and not worry about males.
And as for the pic I found it in the strainbase.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 8, 2008)

My First seeds of six strains that I ordered arrived today, I SOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

welcome to the site..


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks CALIGROWN, glad to be here.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 9, 2008)

is that a pigbearman?


----------



## khamsin (Mar 9, 2008)

greetings from detroit...


----------



## $5ivewayz (Mar 9, 2008)

Wut up yall! This is G$ and this is not my first time trying to grow but it is the first time trying to do it right. previous attempts have yielded no fruit doing it outside on my back porch so now I am trying to do it inside in my closet I feel i can control it a little better here in the sunshine state.


----------



## PeacePuffer (Mar 9, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> is that a pigbearman?


"manbearpig" lol

Greetings from VA


----------



## ceeP (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi my name is ceeP and i am a growaholic


----------



## stickydefs (Mar 9, 2008)

i need a nutrient recipe for my indoor and outdoor plants..can anyone help me asap!?!?!? thanx..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, newbie from Cali here, just wanted to introduce myself. Growing two plants indoors, Grandaddy purps. I have a lot of questions, but I'm trying to find the answers myself first. 

One thing I would like to ask about right now: buying seeds on the web...how reliable/safe is it? I've been on sites that say THEY check it out to make sure it's all good, but I wanted to know if anyone could tell me from personal experience...


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hello, newbie from Cali here, just wanted to introduce myself. Growing two plants indoors, Grandaddy purps. I have a lot of questions, but I'm trying to find the answers myself first.
> 
> One thing I would like to ask about right now: buying seeds on the web...how reliable/safe is it? I've been on sites that say THEY check it out to make sure it's all good, but I wanted to know if anyone could tell me from personal experience...


I wondered the same and went ahead and ordered from four different companies. The first (Kahuna and BC Mango) from bcseedking just got here (WI, USA) Friday (8 days). Ordered 15 Kahuna and received 16. They say you get 10 free Mango with every order and they sent 12.
Still waiting on the others, but its ony been a little over a week, still hopeful.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 9, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> I wondered the same and went ahead and ordered from four different companies. The first (Kahuna and BC Mango) from bcseedking just got here (WI, USA) Friday (8 days). Ordered 15 Kahuna and received 16. They say you get 10 free Mango with every order and they sent 12.
> Still waiting on the others, but its ony been a little over a week, still hopeful.


Did you buy feminized seeds, or reg, if you don't mind me asking? I'm just curious because I've read a lot of the posts about feminized seeds, and it seems pretty split as to whether or not they're worth it, since they have the hermie traits...


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 10, 2008)

Regular, couldn't afford the fems.
15 Kahuna w/ 10 free Mango
10 THC Bomb w/ 5 free Thai
10 Bubblicious
10 White Rhino


----------



## fromagebleu (Mar 10, 2008)

Higgins and NoeNoe, welcome - I am a noob doing my first grow - skunk #1 and orange bud - I just got my medical card and once I have what I need hope to grow for others who can't as I think the quantities will work out. You should be able to get all the help you need here. It's been really great for me. I have a tiny grow room so a 400 watt was all I could handle, but I have 1 big plant and 7 -18 plus inch young plants under the light with room to spare. The room heats up, but just about right. When I had to have them under a 250 because my ballast went out, it was actually too cold. 

Good luck to you and all newcomers!


----------



## fromagebleu (Mar 10, 2008)

I had not heard that feminized seeds tend to go hermaphrodite! Is that true? I had hoped to save up for some since my luck with regular seeds has not been anything close to 50/50. Yikes. Is that true for some varieties more than others?


----------



## plumberry (Mar 10, 2008)

hey noob here, um i just recently started storing my hash in a vitamin bottle, kinda like centrum. and i was wondering if i should put the cotton back into the bottle, the cotton that comes in it from the store, will that dry out my weed?


----------



## Katelynn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello, I'm Katelynn. I'm new here, just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

Katelynn said:


> Hello, I'm Katelynn. I'm new here, just wanted to introduce myself.


Welcome to the site Katelynn.....check out my journal in my signature if you get a chance..


----------



## skeefmister420 (Mar 10, 2008)

hey guys im new at this whole forum thing!!!
i have been growing and studying marijuana growing for going on 6 years and never joined a forum!!!
i thought it would be fun and intereting to make friends who enjoy the same hobby and to learn new things!!
just need some help learning about using this forum!!!
thank you!!! skeefmister


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 10, 2008)

Plumberry, why would you put the cotton back in? I dunno about yours, but my hash is pretty sticky, and would probably get all stuck to the cotton and then I'd be screwed. Do you think the cotton is necessary? The only reason it's in there in the first place is to take up space...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site everyone....


----------



## plumberry (Mar 11, 2008)

DIDN"T EVEN THINK ABOUT THE STICKYNESS!!! damn thanks man, almost ruined my bud!


----------



## PeacePuffer (Mar 11, 2008)

Whats good everyone? Im from virginia, Iv got a dozen seadlings outside already and there doing great, Im surpirised since its still a little chilly out for them. Ive never started them outside this early and Im wondering if they will go right into budding since the days are still about 12-12.....


----------



## allAhaze (Mar 11, 2008)

whats up everybody, wanted to say whats up , im kinda new to forum and growing thing....


----------



## tez. (Mar 11, 2008)

hi all, i am starting my own grow, i have 3 plants, one bubblegum and 2 ice-cream, (from paradiseseeds). my grow room is a spare bedroom (10ftw-8ftw-10fth) so room isnt a problem. im using a 600w hid light which is about 1-2 feet above the biggest plant. i have mylar on the walls, the temp is about 74F, i dont have a humidity reader. all 3 seeds germinated within a few days. the bubblegum is 3 weeks old and looks nice (exept for really big fan leaves drooping) its about a ft high. but ice-creams have been a big problem, they started fine, first week was fine but now they seem to have stopped growing??? i am using a 30-70 mix of perlite and water every 2 days!!!! can some one help????????????


----------



## tez. (Mar 11, 2008)

hi all, i am starting my own grow, i have 3 plants, one bubblegum and 2 ice-cream, (from paradiseseeds). my grow room is a spare bedroom (10ftw-8ftw-10fth) so room isnt a problem. im using a 600w hid light which is about 1-2 feet above the biggest plant. i have mylar on the walls, the temp is about 74F, i dont have a humidity reader. all 3 seeds germinated within a few days. the bubblegum is 3 weeks old and looks nice (exept for really big fan leaves drooping) its about a ft high. but ice-creams have been a big problem, they started fine, first week was fine but now they seem to have stopped growing??? i am using a 30-70 mix of perlite and water every 2 days!!!! can some one help????????????


----------



## GAcountryboy87 (Mar 11, 2008)

whats up yall. ok i hear a lot of comotion about these aerogardens and ive seen the comercials and thought hey thats possible right? so i bought one just for the purpose of growin pot. i was wonderin if anybody might have some pointers for me to get started and be able to produce a good plant.


----------



## 19.3.18SCR (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello. I'm new to growing, figured I'd try it to save myself money and to make a little bit of money of it also. I'v started a couple plants outside, would like some advise on how to make sure my plants come out awsome so please message me with adivse. Thank you.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

welcome to the site everyone...


----------



## swampgrower (Mar 11, 2008)

hello all im new here and swim just planted about 20 seeds and have them sprouting in 2 days! woohoo


----------



## MoutainPeeps (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all.. Newbie here and just started my first grow. Thanks for a ton of info already!!


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 12, 2008)

wats goin on folks new here started a journal 4 the JOURNAL CONTEST check mine out im usin all foxfarms organics and nutes i post daily everthing check it out i guareente u will like and imo its very helpful thanks to all th reading watching research and the people on this kick ass fourm so here i am and im tokinitup

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/56223-my-first-try.html


----------



## bosnovi (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello all! I just wanted to make a quick introduction. I go by A.J. I'm a 7 year vet and have been growing since my middle school days but just recently started upping the crop by a large amount. In the next year or so I hope to be one of the first people to spark a new trend in cannabis cultivation by using solar panels to harness large amounts of energy to do a big indoor operation with over 400 plants which would eliminate almost if not all the risk involved with the energy problem with large amounts of plants. I am currently working on plans for the setup and will post updates and pictures as I go along. Note my idea may seem a little crazy but I've worked out almost everything and in theory it should work, and I DO! realize every risk associated with such a large operation and will be 20 steps ahead of the DEA at all times.Till then
Peace and Large Buds! - A.J


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 12, 2008)

bosnovi said:


> Hello all! I just wanted to make a quick introduction. I go by A.J. I'm a 7 year vet and have been growing since my middle school days but just recently started upping the crop by a large amount. In the next year or so I hope to be one of the first people to spark a new trend in cannabis cultivation by using solar panels to harness large amounts of energy to do a big indoor operation with over 400 plants which would eliminate almost if not all the risk involved with the energy problem with large amounts of plants. I am currently working on plans for the setup and will post updates and pictures as I go along. Note my idea may seem a little crazy but I've worked out almost everything and in theory it should work, and I DO! realize every risk associated with such a large operation and will be 20 steps ahead of the DEA at all times.Till then
> Peace and Large Buds! - A.J


can't wait to see


----------



## SouthSideGypsy (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, just introduceing myself, im very newb lol so... Hi again.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello everyone. I've been coming here for a couple years now as a guest as I didn't have the balls to register(ex wife got them in the divorce). I've since grown a new pair so here I am..LOL Been growing in soil for 25+ years and this year I'm switching to hydro. I've gathered a lifetime of information from you folks so I'm sure I won't have any problems so thanks to everyone for the how to's,tips and stuff.


----------



## HappyHippie (Mar 12, 2008)

What's up, I've been a browser of the forums for a few months now as I just started my first indoor operation. I'm growing in a mix of soils and limited space but my first prospect is looking good for the age of 4 weeks. 

Just wanted to say hey and give a big thanks to all who post grow journals and helping with people's questions, just browsing around has helped me with a lot my first time around. Hopefully I'll have some more valuable stuff to post soon, but I'd be almost ashamed to show my crop in a place like this every plant I see blows mine out of the water. I just hope for a good smoke at the end of it all 

peAce and happy budding


----------



## nYcDiESEL (Mar 12, 2008)

wuuutz guud pplz yea im new at this n believe me i got plenty of??? to ask bout growing this indoor weed


----------



## HdBanger (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello all. I am an old dude thats been around awhile. Have grown a few plants in my time but mostly smoked 'em. Last plant I grew in the closet X old lady killed it. Now I'm in CA got a prescription. About the only thing thats cool about CA. Anyways growing again. This time getting semi serious about it. They just broke ground and hoping for a good crop. Cheers all around.


----------



## smokiethebandit (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi hows it going guys and girls? First timer here. 
_This is my first grow in a green house and its been 4-5 months now and my ladys are doing pritty well. The 1 thats waist high and trained sideways is flowering up very nicely.But... My other 1 i let grow quite high and all the stems off the main stem are long az but the flowers are weak. ive got the ph of the water to 6-7 ,1ltr water per day,+nutrients every secon day,Good heat and breeze but not the best light, as its in a greenhouse made of thick clear plastic. it is still daylight savings over here. do you think when the days are shorter after april it will flower better? its 6ft and just been tied down a bit and still in sem veg growth but it has small 1" buds all over the stems. ?? blah blah blah. I think i got it all out...._
_I mainly want to know how to fatten the buds? _
_any help is very apreciated. _
_ill try put a couple of pics on in the next week or two. ( need battries for camera )_


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

welcome to the site.......
check out the bong rip thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56897-cali-s-bong-rip-thread.html


----------



## smokiethebandit (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi hows it going guys and girls? First timer here. M_y names Matt_
_This is my first grow in a green house and its been 4-5 months now and my ladys are doing pritty well. The 1 thats waist high and trained sideways is flowering up very nicely.But... My other 1 i let grow quite high and all the stems off the main stem are long az but the flowers are weak. ive got the ph of the water to 6-7 ,1ltr water per day,+nutrients every secon day,Good heat and breeze but not the best light, as its in a greenhouse made of thick clear plastic. it is still daylight savings over here. do you think when the days are shorter after april it will flower better? its 6ft and just been tied down a bit and still in sem veg growth but it has small 1" buds all over the stems. ?? blah blah blah. I think i got it all out...._
_I mainly want to know how to fatten the buds? _
_any help is very apreciated. _
_ill try put a couple of pics on in the next week or two. ( need battries for camera ) _


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Didn't You Just Post This


----------



## karma696969 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Just Starting my grow in southern ontario march 13, and the biggest plant i have is about 2 inches tall under a 27 watt flouro with 3 sprouts accompanying it.. i also i have shit load of nutrients for all types of stages of growth.. do nutes really make plant size and bud quantity bigger?.. and when do you guys think will be a good time too plant outdoor in brampton, Ontario


----------



## word itz chris (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just joined and am looking forward to learning all there is about growing. As of right now, I know absolutely nothing, so any and all help or tips are greatly appreciated. So far Ive germinated a few seeds and thats about it.


----------



## Gunnja (Mar 13, 2008)

is 7 leafs a sign of female or can males have 7 leafs as well?


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 13, 2008)

Gunnja said:


> is 7 leafs a sign of female or can males have 7 leafs as well?


Number of leaves means nothing.. It's the flowers that make a difference.


----------



## foolish536 (Mar 13, 2008)

How do I start a thread!!??


----------



## chase2216 (Mar 13, 2008)

hello everyone im new to growing the green and think i have a male on my hands ill try to upload a few pics hopefully someone may be able to help me determine sex happy growing.


----------



## barryh (Mar 13, 2008)

hey all. i live in the tampabay fl area. got 3 growing now. they are about 3' high. suckers are growing like...well like weeds. heh


----------



## plumberry (Mar 13, 2008)

i found that u can start a thread by going into the category u want to post in. then there should be a button you click that says start thread. basically keep clicking on the red captions till you see the button.

i think though.


----------



## plumberry (Mar 13, 2008)

yea it'll say "new thread" click and go.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello all! I am new here, growing some Drgreenthumb Millennium bud and here for pointers and help with problems and to share. I love the site, and how everyone shares. I posted a problem I am having in plant problems section, please check it out, also pics included there. Thanks


----------



## Hataish (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, This post is very informative, however there are some queries to ask about some specific topic. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Thanks,


----------



## peacelovebudsandfun (Mar 14, 2008)

I've recently started growing and I found a crystal in some dank and I was wondering if there is anything I can do with it to make my plants more potent or anything 
thanks a lot


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

welcome to the site everyone...


----------



## nimrod504 (Mar 14, 2008)

hey fellas. new guy here. just sayin' hi. i don't grow yet. interested, but just researching for now.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 15, 2008)

hey Nimrod... the pacific northwest is where its at


----------



## Mr.Moore (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi my name Chris moore and I love marjiuana ya dig!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr.Moore said:


> Hi my name Chris moore and I love marjiuana ya dig!!!


lol, I had a teacher in jr. high named Mr. Moore...are you sure you're not him? *eyes you suspiciously*

But seriously, you're joking right?
</IMG>


----------



## apotsmokinsniper (Mar 16, 2008)

im pretty sure that 20 -30 celcius is ok. but you should be concernec about that humidity because that seems way higher than the optimum humidity levels


----------



## apotsmokinsniper (Mar 16, 2008)

hey guys, im a new grower and was wondering at about what height a marijuana plant begins to look noticable to be marijuana?


----------



## BLUNTSTUFFER (Mar 16, 2008)

Just Showing Some Love,peace To My Fellow Greenthumbers


----------



## BLUNTSTUFFER (Mar 16, 2008)

Usally When U See The Three Leaf Pattern,height Varies Depending On Stretch And Other Factors. Hope This Helps . Gone...


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 16, 2008)

wasup new members!! check out my grow journal (in my sig)


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 16, 2008)

apotsmokinsniper said:


> hey guys, im a new grower and was wondering at about what height a marijuana plant begins to look noticable to be marijuana?


Most growers can tell as soon as it sheds the seed pod. Most informed people can tell if its taller than the surrounding plants. Your parents will be able to tell by your actions. VV


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, just wanted to say this site has been an amazing help, very glad I found this community. I have just started a DWC grow. very excited to see some roots start to hang out. Hopefully I will have some pics soon.


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 17, 2008)

welcome green bean, you should start a grow journal and show us what your doing


----------



## Smokey McPott (Mar 17, 2008)

just joined today found a seed in some chronic today and i some seeds from some other ok bud. is it too late to start growing these for a good harvest or is it just going to be a waste of time? i could start my seeds inside until germination then move them outside into a closed invironment but the couldnt get any bigger than about a foot to 18" high before i have to transplant outside i may be able to get a bigger enclosure for them such as an old chicken coop. What size should i use and fan. i could get the measurements if needed this will aslo be my curing spot. i would just like to know the likelyhood if me getting any kind of yield out of these plants this grwowing season?


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 17, 2008)

its not to late, but before u start make sure he seeds is good, if u just squeze it and it doesnt crumble then its good]


----------



## capn8146 (Mar 17, 2008)

how much light do four plants need


----------



## capn8146 (Mar 17, 2008)

Im new and i got 5 plants under on bulb to statr there about 2weeks old but im abotu to move um to bigger pots and a better place with more light. my only problem is im new to growing so i need some help. how much light do plants need cuz i was thinking of buying a home grow box and usuing one 400 wat light. im actually realy new so i need some help with all the aspects of growing the plants all i know is i got bomb seeds straight from amsterdam so i dont want them to go to waste.


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 17, 2008)

ya that 400 w bulb would be good, im guessing your growing indoors so u are gona want to get a thermometer thingy so u can know the temp, also get a fan to get the air moving...message me if u have any ?

to answer you question 400-1000 watts is a good range, but once the plant gets bigger (like 2 months old) its gona need about 500 wats


----------



## capn8146 (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah its a 400 watt mh bulb that produces 39,000 lumens is that enough?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 17, 2008)

What type of 400 watt lamp? If HPS or MH no problem,I grew out crops under1 400 watt MH for years, and still use that lamp for mothers and veg.Not the same bulb ,though I replace that about once a year.Good Luck!


----------



## GanjGrowStudent (Mar 17, 2008)

hps or mh--which is better for flowering, personal preference,or doesnt make a difference. looking for advise or input. trying to learn the ropes better more efficently to get the best quality ganj. Also would like to find some feeding and watering schedules that would seem to work the best, just as a guidline--looking for a good place to start. much thanks, looking forward to sharing my results


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 17, 2008)

MH veg-HPS flower,second time today for this answer, Check FAQs


----------



## capn8146 (Mar 17, 2008)

So a MH will be fine to use through the whole process? thanks for the input by the way guys its really helping .


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 17, 2008)

capn8146 said:


> So a MH will be fine to use through the whole process? thanks for the input by the way guys its really helping .


Yeah I used 1 400 watt MH all the way through my first couple of grows,and when I could afford to upgrade I got a 1000 watt HPS and moved the 400 into the area I made into my veg room. The buds weren't quite as tight as they are now but it was fine! At least you have good genetics to start,not shitty bagseed. Oh yeah I'm now using 2 1000 watters for flowering and the same 400 for veg. Good luck.


----------



## farnorcalgirl530 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi. So I live in the real nor cal, and am completely new to growing. Smoking well been doing that over half my life.LOL. Anyways, I am excited to start on my new undertaking. I am going to go read many threads now, and figure out how to navigate through all of this.


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 17, 2008)

farnorcalgirl530 said:


> Hi. So I live in the real nor cal, and am completely new to growing. Smoking well been doing that over half my life.LOL. Anyways, I am excited to start on my new undertaking. I am going to go read many threads now, and figure out how to navigate through all of this.


welcom to the site, i hope u learn lots, feel free tp ask any ? u can just message me


----------



## Smokey McPott (Mar 17, 2008)

alright what is the best way to get from seed to plant that is big enough to planted outside i live in KY, yeah i am sort of a hillbilly but we still got some killer outdoor here. what is the best way to start my seeds, then planting material material after germination, what is a good temp and lighting time for these plants whne is a good time to fertilize? when will my bud be ready to plant?


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 17, 2008)

u should start your seed in a cup, fill it wth potting soil, if the cup is clear tape it so no light gets to the roots, after about 3 weeks u can transplant to the ground, u can dig a hole in the ground and fill it back up with potting soil. since its outside u cant really control temp but its good to be around 70-80 degrees, at night it can go down to 60. lighting well its outside so itll be good but indoor u need around 400-500w. to fertilize i dont know it depends on how fast or slow your plant groes


----------



## capn8146 (Mar 17, 2008)

what about a dyhumidifier should i get one because i was reading up on it and im not sure are they actually worth dishing out the extra cash?


----------



## Smokey McPott (Mar 17, 2008)

i was going to grow them inside an old fridge until the get about 12" tall what would be a good time table on how long that would take temp for those plants, lighting schedule, size light, soil Ph and where would be the best plaxe to get these products, such as fertilizer, soil, testing strips, thermometer, my dad has an old light that he used to use how would be the best way to find the wattage of it out?


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 17, 2008)

Smokey McPott said:


> i was going to grow them inside an old fridge until the get about 12" tall what would be a good time table on how long that would take temp for those plants, lighting schedule, size light, soil Ph and where would be the best plaxe to get these products, such as fertilizer, soil, testing strips, thermometer, my dad has an old light that he used to use how would be the best way to find the wattage of it out?


post this ? in the newbie section cuz im to high tooo asnnswer loll


----------



## GrnMan (Mar 17, 2008)

lol...no shit huh. im so blowed, had to read it twice.

read around through this:

GROWFAQ


----------



## capn8146 (Mar 17, 2008)

how much space do you need for four plants to grow in would you guys say?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 18, 2008)

capn8146 said:


> how much space do you need for four plants to grow in would you guys say?


Locigally, you could put one plant per sqaure foot so about 4' sq. Dehumidifiers are important if you have too high of humidity. I will be using one this summer. Right now I have a humidifier running. VV


----------



## 420smoker (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! 101 pages, Most likley this will never be read, but at least I can say I introduced myself. Whats up Guys,and gals. I'm a pot smoker from the mile high city, and very anxious to start growing my own supply!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 18, 2008)

capn8146 said:


> what about a dyhumidifier should i get one because i was reading up on it and im not sure are they actually worth dishing out the extra cash?


If you need one you need one. If your humitity is over 50% you need one basically,I paid $30 for mine at a yard sale.


----------



## zebracakez (Mar 19, 2008)

hello, just stopping by for my first of many posts. whats up errbody!


----------



## Thenician (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey folks. Wanted to stop by and introduce myself here before posting elsewhere. I do have some questions, if I don't find a better place to post my questions, I'll be back here.


----------



## MrCruz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey, been reading the forums on Rollitup for a good while now, figure its about time to start talking back, haha.

Anyways, thank you all for making this community into the wonderful repository of knowledge that it has become. I have learned so damn much from so many of you, and I truly appreciate all of your insights.


----------



## Green Monk (Mar 19, 2008)

wanted to introduce myself, greetings from godforsaken Detroit


----------



## w33jy (Mar 19, 2008)

hi im w33jy from uk just about to start got everything ready to go ,had some advice on here by good person was very helpful cheers for that m8!, anyway no doubt i will be on regular asking for HELP!!! lol peace ppl !


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey welcome new members,this is the place!


----------



## Razgriz87 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey i am new here and i need to make a small growing room for like a cupbord or closet can anyone help tell me how i should set it up and like how big should i have it..i have plenty of seeds i just know knothing else on how to grow so i really need help...lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Razgriz87 said:


> hey i am new here and i need to make a small growing room for like a cupbord or closet can anyone help tell me how i should set it up and like how big should i have it..i have plenty of seeds i just know knothing else on how to grow so i really need help...lol


Check FAQ's and grow room forum,that should help. Good luck.


----------



## Budweasel (Mar 19, 2008)

hey wut up i joust joined.wonderin if two 5ft 40 watt flouescent shop lights will grow 4 plants


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Budweasel said:


> hey wut up i joust joined.wonderin if two 5ft 40 watt flouescent shop lights will grow 4 plants


No not really. Check FAQ's.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 19, 2008)

hey, joined RIU a couple days ago.
this place is really awesome and I've learned so much in the past couple days (my roommate's xbox360 broke so I'm super bored). 
Thanks to RIU's staff and all the members!!!

oh, and that's not enough light for 4 plants, especially during the flowering stage.
(learned that here on riu!)


----------



## mr1shot (Mar 19, 2008)

I just started growing and i was wondering if i took mid grade seeds and grew them with the areo garden would that make the new plants stronger than the plants they where grown from


----------



## MrCruz (Mar 19, 2008)

mr1shot,

Just growing from an aerogarden doesn't ensure that your new girls will be stronger/faster/higher yielding. There are so many things that you need to pay attention to in growing, and your first grow will probably run into quite a few problems.

IS this your first grow? If so I would recommend keeping it relatively simple. My first grow was a simple CFL/Soil Closet grow, but it allowed me to try out a lot of different things that I learned throughout.

Another problem that you may run into with the aerogarden is limited height? You need to consider a) how many plants do you want to grow, b) are you growing for personal use/sales/both, and c) how much space you can realistically dedicate to your grow op.

Personally, I would save your money until you figure out for sure what kind of op you want to run. There are a lot of wonderful and innovative spaces and techniques that can be built or experimented with on a more "DIY" type budget.

Just my two cents, best of luck with your grow!!!


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm a new user, interested in growing indoors(in a simple way and only a few plants between 2 and 10), i have limited access to materials and all but i'll ask questions about all that later
But let me get this straight, Male plants are practically pointless as far as smoking goes, right? And Only females bud? But, you need males (and females) in order to get seeds right? I think i'm right, but just making sure to get the basics before i get started.
Please, and thanks.


----------



## capn8146 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey so im new and i was wonderin how do you upload pictures?


----------



## Smokin' Hottie (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi guys, just wanted to stop in and say hi.

Okay, so I said it twice. I've been going through the FAQ and while informative, I have to say it's making me paranoid. Guess there's a lot I never thought about.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 20, 2008)

capn8146 said:


> Hey so im new and i was wonderin how do you upload pictures?


If you mean to your gallery, you click on Marijuana Pics (in the middle of the bar that says Live Chat...Marijuana Pics...Stoners Arcade) then click upload pics and do your thing. 

If you mean profile pics or avatars, go to My Rollitup on click on Edit Avatar, or Edit Profile Pic on the left hand side of the screen.


----------



## GreenWitEnvy (Mar 20, 2008)

on the verge of buying stealth bubbleponics, but the space im growing in(closet) has no ventilation. and i dont know how i can change the temp for growing. what are the temps i should keep the plants at . I want to use the sea of green technique. but im confused is the sog just bending the taller plants over.
can someone help with advice?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 20, 2008)

> I'm a new user, interested in growing indoors(in a simple way and only a few plants between 2 and 10), i have limited access to materials and all but i'll ask questions about all that later
> But let me get this straight, Male plants are practically pointless as far as smoking goes, right? And Only females bud? But, you need males (and females) in order to get seeds right? I think i'm right, but just making sure to get the basics before i get started.
> Please, and thanks


Boy you don't miss a trick do you. YOu will find that most of us don't grow from seed after the first time, we make clones from our existing females. Wait a little while before trying to get that information.


> GreenWitEnvyon the verge of buying stealth bubbleponics, but the space im growing in(closet) has no ventilation. and i dont know how i can change the temp for growing. what are the temps i should keep the plants at . I want to use the sea of green technique. but im confused is the sog just bending the taller plants over.
> can someone help with advice?


In order to grow in a closet, with the door shut you will have to provide ventilation, possibly three ways.1) If you get an hid light you will need to air cool that, vent in and out. 2) you will need an oscillating fan to keep the air moving around your plants. 3) You will need a 'fresh air' system, again vented in and vented out. 
For a SOG grow, you should have plants that are close to the same height. Normally in sog you trim off the bottom 1/3 of the plants.


> Smokin' HottieHi guys, just wanted to stop in and say hi.
> 
> Okay, so I said it twice. I've been going through the FAQ and while informative, I have to say it's making me paranoid. Guess there's a lot I never thought about.


What is making you paranoid? We wouldn't want to lose a 'hottie'. VV


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 20, 2008)

hey new members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
have any questions? p.m. me

check out my grow journal (in my sig)


----------



## Smokin' Hottie (Mar 20, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> What is making you paranoid? We wouldn't want to lose a 'hottie'. VV


Haha. I just meant the safety and secutiry section. There's a lot there I never even considered.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, we try to make sure everyone is aware. Everyones situatuin can be a little different, generally the less people that know about your grow the less chance you would have of getting busted. We really would not want that. CHeck out our Divas and calender threads, Garden Knowm started both so they should be easy to find. VV


----------



## Crack (Mar 20, 2008)

Yo this ain't my 1st post, but anyways... I go by Crack... Nope neva done it. Neva sold it. People just call me that I dunno. Anyway i'm a 1st time grower but I love weed. I don't smoke all the time cause I believe too much of a good thing can get old and I dont' wanna get tired of smoking weed. I never smoked anything but some mids and some shit people around here call "Purp". It's not. I'm lookin forward to tryin all of'em.LOL Get blowed out my mind!!! I'm also going to school studying horticulture so... this will benifit me alot LOL. Get use to seein this name cause I will be asking alot of questions.


----------



## Puff420 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello everyone. I have 2 plants that I am growing outside, they are about 3 inches tall. I have them in reg. planting soil, and watering them daily. I am going to be bringing them inside soon, but i wanted to know what the best lighting would be, and how big the plants need to be before, i start changing the lighting. I am new to this, so any help will be great, thanks


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 21, 2008)

CrackYo this ain't my 1st post, but anyways... I go by Crack... 
Welcome to the forum, be sure you do your homework before asking too many though.



> Puff420Hello everyone. I have 2 plants that I am growing outside, they are about 3 inches tall. I have them in reg. planting soil, and watering them daily. I am going to be bringing them inside soon, but i wanted to know what the best lighting would be, and how big the plants need to be before, i start changing the lighting. I am new to this, so any help will be great, thanks


Wow, outside now, I wanna live there. lol. Stop watering them daily or you won't have much too worry about, every three or four days should be sufficient. Are these in pots outside or just in the ground. you said in potting soil so I'll assume you have them in pots. How big you let them get before you start changing the light's depends on the height you have inside for growing. YOu could take them inside right now if you had the lights. Read some journals posted by folks using cfl's, may give you some ideas. VV


----------



## Puff420 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks VV i'll cut back on the watering. What are cfl's?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 22, 2008)

Puff420 said:


> Thanks VV i'll cut back on the watering. What are cfl's?


Compact Flourescent lights, the squiggle ones. SeeMoreBuds, a member of our forum wrote a book and used the cfl's. Got 8 oz of bud from three female plants. Humbolt has a cfl journal here, and is mention in the book, I think we even have a subforum for cfl's. Placed right and bought in the right spectrums they seem to do a good job. 
Now, start a journal. Click on Grow Journals in the subject spot for any post, it will take you to that forum and the button on the top left will say like new thread or something like that. Remember to include pictures and share you plan as you get ideas of how you may want to proceed. VV


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey guys and gals. Thought I'd sy hi. Not growin at the mo cos I'm waitin on some seeds. Will be my third grow. Hope to start soon. Seen a lot of bs on this forum but a few real growers in here too and grower to bs ratio is quite good compared to some other forums. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fryzo (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi there ALL, im Fryzo and i like growing full stop!!but i have a few questions and i hope i can help with a few answers!! hope i can help and u can help me.
nice to be here!


----------



## fryzo (Mar 22, 2008)

need help .Spider mites how can i get rid of them?
precourtions were taken !!!
they r still here!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 22, 2008)

> MalteseGrowerHey guys and gals. Thought I'd sy hi. Not growin at the mo cos I'm waitin on some seeds. Will be my third grow. Hope to start soon. Seen a lot of bs on this forum but a few real growers in here too and grower to bs ratio is quite good compared to some other forums. Keep up the good work.


Welcome Maltese, we look forward to the help you will give the bs growers.


> fryzo*hi there im new,*
> Hi there ALL, im Fryzo and i like growing full stop!!but i have a few questions and i hope i can help with a few answers!! hope i can help and u can help me.
> nice to be here!
> fryzoneed help .Spider mites how can i get rid of them?
> precourtions were taken !!!they r still here!!


Hey fryzo, wow, 14 minutes and spider mites happen, good thing you stopped by. We can help with this problem, only because I have had them too. 
A couple of things to be aware of. High temps and lack of air movement increase the chances for a mite infestation. It takes a few applications of insecticide to get rid of them. Most of them contain Neem Oil, about 3% of the Ingredients. Spray your plants with it paying special attention to the underside of the leaves, that is were the eggs are. DO it again 3 days later and then once more at the end of a week. From that point on weekly maintanance should stop them from coming back.
If you are in it for the long haul, you can make your own insecticide and save some money. 1 tblsp Neem Oil, 1 tbslp Liquid (Unscented) dish soap, and one gallon of tepid water. Mix them together. If the Neem doesn't seem to be mixing the water is too cold, warm it up a little. I bought an 8 oz bottle of Pure Neem Oil for $7.95 a year ago January and $2.00 for the dish soap. Since the 8 oz bottle produces 16 gallon of spray.........
Hope this helps. VV


----------



## PopsSoCal (Mar 22, 2008)

Howdie All I go by Pops, I am growing at the moment but I have it in a work in progress LOL. I have 5 going now 3 are 2 months old and the other 2 are new babies.... 2 GDP's, 1 Chem91, and 2 OG Kush's (the babies) all in pots with a mixture of potting soil, Perlite, and small stones for draining. Using a 4' x2 6500k flors @ 48 w ea. on a timer set to 18/6 feeding rapid grow with distilled water every 3-4 days


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 22, 2008)

PopsSoCal said:


> Howdie All I go by Pops, I am growing at the moment but I have it in a work in progress LOL. I have 5 going now 3 are 2 months old and the other 2 are new babies.... 2 GDP's, 1 Chem91, and 2 OG Kush's (the babies) all in pots with a mixture of potting soil, Perlite, and small stones for draining. Using a 4' x2 6500k flors @ 48 w ea. on a timer set to 18/6 feeding rapid grow with distilled water every 3-4 days


Welcome to the forum Pops, sounds like you have a good start. The lights will need to be upgraded if you want to get any kind of yield. start a journal and put some pictures in there. Read 3 or four journals that sound like the kind of space you have. Ask questions in thier threads if there is something you are not sure about, they will be happy to answer your questions. Does the nick mean you fit in our age group? VV


----------



## PopsSoCal (Mar 22, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Welcome to the forum Pops, sounds like you have a good start. The lights will need to be upgraded if you want to get any kind of yield. start a journal and put some pictures in there. Read 3 or four journals that sound like the kind of space you have. Ask questions in thier threads if there is something you are not sure about, they will be happy to answer your questions. Does the nick mean you fit in our age group? VV


Thanks for the info. but I have no camera yet so I can't give good info for what I am doing. Age group? That depends, LOL... I am just no young pup
What would you say about up grading the lights I can't afford much but what would you suggest? I go with?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 22, 2008)

Its the over 50 group Pops. I would say check with the folks using cfl's. I haven't used them and so I haven't done any research on them. They are not that expensive and you can get them close to your plants. Goota phone that takes pictures? VV


----------



## VivaLaOvergrow.com (Mar 22, 2008)

Howdy Riu! 

Not quite new to the scene, but I just started a thread here, so I thought a "Hello" was in order, that, and I just found this thread...

Anyway, I'm a medical patient, and I grow for my own personal use. I've converted my bedroom closet into my little factory. I have a couple of hid lights in there,and am working with AK-47 and Skunkberry at the moment. I have a system of bubble buckets, about 5 gal each, and theres 2 plants in each bucket. fun times!

This is my first venture back into the world of growlogs and forums since my days on og.com. The man might be able to take down one site, but we'll just put up ten more! 

If ya got a second, take a look at my grow thread, I'm really trying to keep on top of this journal this time, so hopefully it can be entertaining.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/58967-unconventional-1000w-closet-grow-high.html

Thanks and


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum, thanx for the pics, we like pictures. VV


----------



## PopsSoCal (Mar 22, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Its the over 50 group Pops. I would say check with the folks using cfl's. I haven't used them and so I haven't done any research on them. They are not that expensive and you can get them close to your plants. Goota phone that takes pictures? VV


Yes that would be the group I am in lol 
Oh and yes I do have a phone that takes pics but not sure how to transferr them over It is a Pay as you go cell?
Thx for the info on CFL's hopefully I can make some sense out of them, and what to get


----------



## fryzo (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks a lot 4 your help 
VV
all i need now is neem oil .


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the site everyone...


----------



## knowledge seeker (Mar 23, 2008)

hi, I am new to growing and have many questions i have a 66qt hydro system i have 11 plants growing about 11 days old, look nice so far 3 inches tall with huge 2 1/2 inches leaves i have four white widow and eight big bud growing, I currently have the ppm level at 300 how much ppm should i have in this vegetative stage/ also how much in flowering stage, i am using flora nova grow, floralicious plus, and flora nova bloom for flowering also i have 400 watt using mh and hps thanks mike


----------



## GoofyBoots334 (Mar 23, 2008)

how are all of my bud lovers doing out there?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 23, 2008)

> knowledge seekerhi, I am new to growing and have many questions i have a 66qt hydro system i have 11 plants growing about 11 days old, look nice so far 3 inches tall with huge 2 1/2 inches leaves i have four white widow and eight big bud growing, I currently have the ppm level at 300 how much ppm should i have in this vegetative stage/ also how much in flowering stage, i am using flora nova grow, floralicious plus, and flora nova bloom for flowering also i have 400 watt using mh and hps thanks mike


Hey seeker, welcome to the forum. Sounds like a real good start, you have done some research. A ppm around 300 is about right for the first nute feed, about 1/4 strength. I would kick it up a 1/4 every three or four days until you are running between 1200-1400 ppm. 
Start a journal, be sure to include pictures. And check out our contests, especially the one about journals, second place is still open. lol



> GoofyBoots334how are all of my bud lovers doing out there?


Doing fine, welcome. VV


----------



## Howditaste (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Im "eddie"
I buy slang bud and they dont pick out the seeds.
I really want to grow but i dont know wat i need to do with the seeds
How should i sprout them?
I heard of using a sponge.
Plz help me step by step 
Thanks


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 23, 2008)

Howditaste said:


> Hey Im "eddie"
> I buy slang bud and they dont pick out the seeds.
> I really want to grow but i dont know wat i need to do with the seeds
> How should i sprout them?
> ...


if your not dedicated to growing a plant dont do it beause it cost money and time. place it in the sponge with water in the dark and when itt sprout atleast an inch place it in the soil.


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 24, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Welcome Maltese, we look forward to the help you will give the bs growers.
> 
> by bs growers was talkin about non growers pretendin not bad growers


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2008)

Howditaste said:


> Hey Im "eddie"
> I buy slang bud and they dont pick out the seeds.
> I really want to grow but i dont know wat i need to do with the seeds
> How should i sprout them?
> ...


Welcome !!  Go to FAQ , top left on home page. Don't use sponge, too easy for roots to get into holes then get damaged when you remove to plant.
Good Luck


----------



## barryh (Mar 24, 2008)

hey guys.. i just joined... got 3 small plants growing.(white widow). they are 5 inchs tall now. i live in fl and got them in pots in the backyard i'm hope i have a male cause i need more seeds then i will grow the new batch and keep the males away from my females


----------



## 1stickybud (Mar 24, 2008)

hi yall have been regestered for a while but havn't used this site yet, just a note to say g'day from down under australia. i am having small problems if anyone can help?? my lil seedlings get up to about a inch above soil then stop growing.they on my window sill getting sunlight mostly all day everyday.ive exsperemented with diff systems but only ever get the 1st seedling leaves never anymore..... whats goin on??


----------



## KookyScientist (Mar 24, 2008)

Is it ,like, _cool_ to post about growing here? Any advice about how to not get into trouble?


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 24, 2008)

....wait until u have your own house lol


----------



## eudroken (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome forum, glad the internet is still unruled!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2008)

KookyScientist said:


> Is it ,like, _cool_ to post about growing here? Any advice about how to not get into trouble?


Yeah don't post your address.
WELCOME


----------



## Greentoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello all,

Well I''ve been lurking on the different 'grow-sites' for a few weeks trying to gather information to help me design my new grow setup that is still in the planning stages. Of all the boards I checked out...this one seemed the most usefull and friendly and so here I am. Thanks to all who have shared their knowledge here. It helps us novice growers quite a bit!


----------



## LouReed (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi! I´m first time grower and new here. Currently in my growroom is some unknown indica and 7 Jock Horrors  Let´s see what happens


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 25, 2008)

I just wanted to take the time to stop and welcome, ME!!! Hello all!!!


----------



## Howditaste (Mar 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Welcome !!  Go to FAQ , top left on home page. Don't use sponge, too easy for roots to get into holes then get damaged when you remove to plant.
> Good Luck



If i shouldnt use a sponge then wat should i use to make them sprout fast?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 25, 2008)

Howditaste said:


> If i shouldnt use a sponge then wat should i use to make them sprout fast?


Do some reading in the GrowFAQS section.
Here is a method to germinate seeds the works quite well: GROWFAQ
I hope this helps, there is a lot of useful information there. 
Do your research then ask the questions if you still don't understand.


----------



## izzo420 (Mar 25, 2008)

ok just got my foxfarm ocean soil got perlite to mix in. Seeds are Sam the skunkman's original haze and skunk1 for my freebie seeds and greenhouse's argan's strawberry haze fem seeds. going to start with freebie's this weekend and then try to germ the strawberry haze question is what if anything else should i put in and how long will the plants live in this mix? any help with the strawberry haze would be great and what would be the right mix between foxfarm ocean soil and perlite i was thinking of some where between 70-30 or 60-40 any help would be great. How much water do i pour per plant.Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kuji (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone! I'm a hydroponic enthusiast with plans to start my own garden sometime in the near future. I've read alot but, of course, I have alot to learn. If/when I start my grow I want to be as prepared as possible so I'll prolly ask alot of questions. I've searched around the net and this seems to be one of the most informed and active forums on the subject so I am very excited to finally join the community. I'm sure I'll be ready when the time comes to spreed my own seed.





BTW I always put when  when lit and posting.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 25, 2008)

> izzo420ok just got my foxfarm ocean soil got perlite to mix in. Seeds are Sam the skunkman's original haze and skunk1 for my freebie seeds and greenhouse's argan's strawberry haze fem seeds. going to start with freebie's this weekend and then try to germ the strawberry haze question is what if anything else should i put in and how long will the plants live in this mix? any help with the strawberry haze would be great and what would be the right mix between foxfarm ocean soil and perlite i was thinking of some where between 70-30 or 60-40 any help would be great. How much water do i pour per plant.Thanks for the help


Wow hello, any of those will work after you have germinated and planted your seeds, I would suggest some reading on those subjects first, don't dump any water on them yet.



> Silky ShagsalotI just wanted to take the time to stop and welcome, ME!!!





> Hello all!!! Yesterday 10:41 AMLouReed*hello*
> Hi! I´m first time grower and new here. Currently in my growroom is some unknown indica and 7 Jock Horrors  Let´s see what happens  /QUOTE]
> 
> Start a journal, post some pics, we are picture whores.
> ...


----------



## Zoomin Loomen (Mar 26, 2008)

New member here, guess I forgot to check into this thread and say hello.

Also new to growing, although, like many of you, Ive become very well-read on the subject.

Soon to get my very first grow-op up and running in april....so uh....yea

Hi guys!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2008)

Howditaste said:


> If i shouldnt use a sponge then wat should i use to make them sprout fast?


What I do is put seeds in a folded paper towel, put towel in pie plate and give a good soaking, ( completely cover towel first time ) then put another pie plate over top to block out light. Put in dark, cool place. Keep towel moist. Seeds will start to sprout within days. 
Good luck


----------



## knowledge seeker (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks man i appreciate it but unfortunatly i have problems i think, to reiterate my plants are 13 days old a have a couple of good sized ones the rest average, i had my ppm for the first 11 days at 300 i moved the ppm up to about 430 i have my lights 2 ft from grow tips, using hid mh bulb my temp averages 82 and highs are about 87, my leaves have yellow spots and the leaves have a papery texture, i drained my reservoir and put fresh water into it and have been running it like that for about four hours, could my ppms have been to low at 430 13 days into grow, i am trying to download pics but it says i have to have 800x800 assuming pixels don't know how to shrink the photo thanks mike


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 26, 2008)

knowledge seeker said:


> thanks man i appreciate it but unfortunatly i have problems i think, to reiterate my plants are 13 days old a have a couple of good sized ones the rest average, i had my ppm for the first 11 days at 300 i moved the ppm up to about 430 i have my lights 2 ft from grow tips, using hid mh bulb my temp averages 82 and highs are about 87, my leaves have yellow spots and the leaves have a papery texture, i drained my reservoir and put fresh water into it and have been running it like that for about four hours, could my ppms have been to low at 430 13 days into grow, i am trying to download pics but it says i have to have 800x800 assuming pixels don't know how to shrink the photo thanks mike


The 'puppy skin' leaves are usually a result of heat stress, your thermometer confirms it. You will need to address this issue. If it's too hot when you have that furnace two feet above the plants, think of what its going to be like when you try to get it close enough to do any good?
Yes, your nutes could be too low of a concentration as well, step it up a quarter and see what happens, but deal with the heat issue. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 26, 2008)

Zoomin Loomen said:


> New member here, guess I forgot to check into this thread and say hello.
> 
> Also new to growing, although, like many of you, Ive become very well-read on the subject.
> 
> ...


Hi welcome to our forum. We are not a group of haters, we understand people are people and we check before we flame them. I'm checking you out now. VV


----------



## mnoel (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello everyone I am starting my first grow and i have several seedlings started (hoping at least 1/3 are female) Well they are like 2 weeks into growth and some are like 2 inches tall however i am having a problem i know my lights are to far away and i need more light. I wasn't ready to start this grow but was handed several seedlings already i a week into growth couldn't turn it down. But my problem is it looks like some of my second leaves are burnt some how. I haven't been using nutes as i haven't gotten paid since i got the plants and was going to do that on payday. Also the lights have been to far away because of the lights i do have (was going to change this on pay day aswell) so what could be causing my burnt babies can anyone help me. The area is kept at a decent temp 70 to 75 degrees and i am using cfl lights 60 watts 2 of them (going to be getting more) lights are about 6 inches from tops of plants if i put plants on a box. humidity is decent as they are in the nursery trays.
Please any ideas would be of great assitance to prevent loosing the little angles.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 27, 2008)

mnoel said:


> Hello everyone I am starting my first grow and i have several seedlings started (hoping at least 1/3 are female) Well they are like 2 weeks into growth and some are like 2 inches tall however i am having a problem i know my lights are to far away and i need more light. I wasn't ready to start this grow but was handed several seedlings already i a week into growth couldn't turn it down. But my problem is it looks like some of my second leaves are burnt some how. I haven't been using nutes as i haven't gotten paid since i got the plants and was going to do that on payday. Also the lights have been to far away because of the lights i do have (was going to change this on pay day aswell) so what could be causing my burnt babies can anyone help me. The area is kept at a decent temp 70 to 75 degrees and i am using cfl lights 60 watts 2 of them (going to be getting more) lights are about 6 inches from tops of plants if i put plants on a box. humidity is decent as they are in the nursery trays.
> Please any ideas would be of great assitance to prevent loosing the little angles.
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum, mnoel. A picture of the plants would be necessary to help you. The conditions your describing should not burn the plants. If you could start a journal and post some pictures we might be able to help. And did I mention we also like pictures. VV


----------



## mnoel (Mar 27, 2008)

I do have some pics i just have to get them onto the computer am still getting used to digital camera and computer set up. I will post as soon as i can figure it out. but from my reading it looks like i am having a potassium difficiancy. So i am thinking that what it is. I am really excited about this and will have some pics as soon as possible. thanks.


----------



## mnoel (Mar 27, 2008)

These are the best pics i can get but the edges of the little ones next to the hand are slightly discolored and look a little burnt. But as i was reading today researching about the problem i have and it sounded like some potassium difficiancy. maybe a little mag difficianncy.
Let me know what you think they are about 2 weeks old and i was givin them so i didn't start them and don't know what was done before i got them.
thanks for any help, or advise and opinions.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 28, 2008)

mnoel said:


> These are the best pics i can get but the edges of the little ones next to the hand are slightly discolored and look a little burnt. But as i was reading today researching about the problem i have and it sounded like some potassium difficiancy. maybe a little mag difficianncy.
> Let me know what you think they are about 2 weeks old and i was givin them so i didn't start them and don't know what was done before i got them.
> thanks for any help, or advise and opinions.


Those plants don't need anything except water and then only after they are dried out some. If you like you can take a look at the Hemp Warp Seedling to compare. These were planted on the 17th and the last one is from today. The story is buried in the Blues thread. It should be interesting reading if you take the time. VV


----------



## BigEz (Mar 28, 2008)

sup everyone? im new to RIU witch i have just been checking some things out over the days and im wasteing to much money buying frome a local dealer, witch costs alot of $ through at the end of the week..before i hade a girlfrieand everything was good lol...but now i just moved in a new house and bought her 2 baby bulldogs..and this shit is start to add up very big amounts...so ima try and just grow alil garden for my personal use...so if any one out there know any setups where dosnt cost alot $ and easy to grow some nice bud them please let me know...thanx


----------



## Ownzord (Mar 28, 2008)

Whatup guys. I came across this forum looking for growing info and it seems like a helpful group to be a part of. Just started my first growing venture this month and plan on using this forums as a resource book since the ppl here seem to be pretty cool. I've already picked up alot of knowledge reading through posts. See you around.


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a question, im lookin at lights to buy for the garden, i was gonna just go with cfl's but i figured, hell, why not go all in, so i'm gonna get HID's (i've seen alot of people talk about how good they are) but i'm not sure what exactly to get, i was looking at these:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]Mini Sun 250 & 400 HID Plant Grow Lights[/SIZE][/FONT]
*Mini Sun 250 MH** (22,000 lumens)*​ [SIZE=+1]*Price:*[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] $160[/SIZE]* *Mini Sun 250 HPS** (28,500 lumens)*​ [SIZE=+1]*Price:*[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] $165[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] * *Mini Sun 400 MH** (36,000 lumens)*​ [SIZE=+1]*Price:*[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] $180[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] * *Mini Sun 400 HPS** (50,000 lumens)*​ [SIZE=+1]*Price:*[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] $185[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] *
T5 Fluorescent & HID Grow Lights for Plants from ACF Greenhouses

Which ones should i get? would like to spend 400 or less overall on lights, and hoping to plant like 3 plants every 3 weeks(through seeds each time, i don't know how comfortable i am with cloning and cutting my babies). Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 28, 2008)

> BigEz*hi everyone*
> sup everyone? im new to RIU witch i have just been checking some things out over the days and im wasteing to much money buying frome a local dealer, witch costs alot of $ through at the end of the week..before i hade a girlfrieand everything was good lol...but now i just moved in a new house and bought her 2 baby bulldogs..and this shit is start to add up very big amounts...so ima try and just grow alil garden for my personal use...so if any one out there know any setups where dosnt cost alot $ and easy to grow some nice bud them please let me know...thanx


SeeMoreBuds book Marijuana Buds For Less. 



> OwnzordWhatup guys. I came across this forum looking for growing info and it seems like a helpful group to be a part of. Just started my first growing venture this month and plan on using this forums as a resource book since the ppl here seem to be pretty cool. I've already picked up alot of knowledge reading through posts. See you around.


Welcome, start a journal, include pictures.



> AutumnsRedTearsI have a question, im lookin at lights to buy for the garden, i was gonna just go with cfl's but i figured, hell, why not go all in, so i'm gonna get HID's (i've seen alot of people talk about how good they are) but i'm not sure what exactly to get, i was looking at these:
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]Mini Sun 250 & 400 HID Plant Grow Lights[/SIZE][/FONT]
> *Mini Sun 250 MH** (22,000 lumens)*​
> 
> ...


Well....hmmm, lets see 12 plants total in flowering. $400.00 budget for lights. Does that include the exhaust, air cooling for that furnace light??
Cloning is not overrated. It will fit the type of op you are talking about and we will help you learn how. VV


----------



## grass399 (Mar 28, 2008)

im starting my 1st plant this week. its purple haze and pineapple haze! i need to know the right amount of water and soil ect. i also need to know if the plant will still grow in 90% humid 96 degress F florida summer
and does pineapple really raise the THC? 
any secrets or advice please send.


----------



## Saudiarabia668 (Mar 28, 2008)

hey matt here i got 3 seedlings growing and they seem to be doing fine....i have a incandesent light bulb in a metal reflector...it seems kinda hot but im keeping them about a foot away.....the box sais it gives out 2800 lumens that should be enough for seedlings right


----------



## mnoel (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a question about my babies they only have two sets of leaves, the little oval ones and then the next set is the first actual leaves, however on a few of my plants the leaves are pointing strait up like they are praying or something is there a reason for this or is this normal this is my first grow and it kinda makes me wonder what i am doing wrong. Please any help would be great.
Thanks.
Ive enclosed a pic but my camaras resolution is not the best. Sorry...


----------



## Saudiarabia668 (Mar 28, 2008)

how far is the light and what kind are you using???


----------



## grass399 (Mar 29, 2008)

im starting my 1st marijuana plant. but i have some concerns. i live in florida, right now its spring so no worrys 70-80 degrees. however summer is around the corner 90-96 degrees 90% humidity. wen summer comes any suggestions on wut to do or do u think it will be fine. im also trying putting pineapple with the seed when i grow it, will this raise the thc?


----------



## KookyScientist (Mar 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Yeah don't post your address.
> WELCOME


The outside IP address is all that is required to track any public message. could the cops could subpoena rollitup.org records (ie users IP addresses) then track from there. But It doesn't really seam like a major concern around here. Sorry to be buzz kill. How long has rollitup.org been around?


----------



## GrowGuy25 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, I am a newbie definatly! I love to watch things grow, and I am determined to be sucessful in anything I do. I have grown fruits and veggies outdoors in a garden and now would like to try to see if I can sucessfully grow a weed plant. I have started with some seeds from my last midgrade sac. I used the mini Jiffy greenhouse and planted .5 inch, once I saw sprouts I removed the lid. I thin put the cakes in a trunk with 2 flourescent 20w sun light tubes just above little plants. They came up quick and look healthy. I move them to a window for a few hours when the sun is strong, then back in the trucnk. No matter how much I read I still encounter problems. For example this morning my biggest plant which is about 4" high and has 4 leave was withered and fell over. I watered with distilled water and put him in the window sill, literally 10 minutes later he was upright and healthy again. I plan on getting a dual light set up next week. My MAIN concern now is getting stronger stems and how to sucessfully get the plants out of the seedling stage, and also when and how to sucessfully transplant. Please help! Thank you.


----------



## mnoel (Mar 29, 2008)

I am using 2 60 watt cfls just about 4 to 6 inches about the plants cause i have them in a nursery dome to keep moisture and humidity in with them until they get a little taller.
After monday i will have more lights for them and a better box.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to apoligize ahead of time, sorry folks it just happened this way, I do not mean to be mean to any of you. Let me explain. I visit a few forums. You will not find a site that tries to help new growers as much as we do here at rollitup. When I joined there were not 10,000 members, now there are more than that. A couple of months ago some of us seemed to notice a problem. We have a welcome thread, folks are supposed to introduce themselves there, and they were doing so. The problem was no one was acknowledging that they had done so. So you kinda came in and did what you thought was right, and no one said anything, Right?? Caligrown and ace seemed to notice this about the same time I did, I have never talked with them about it, only mentioned it to one other person. I saw it as a problem anyway, and decided I would try to do something about it, so I permalinked it. If someone posts in this thread I get notified. And I read them on a daily basis and have committed to giving each one a response. 
Please understand I am not saying I am qualified to answer any question you may have, I do have a pretty good feel for who in this forum will be able to give you a correct answer to your question. Every time you post in a thread it comes up as a Today's Post when I log in, you do not have to start a new thread, and doing so is couterproductive for you and me both, its a lose-lose. Instead of reading what your setup might be, and then another thread for what you did and another one for what your plants did, put it in one thread, title your responses and post them all together.please.
SOme of the more experienced growers have lifes, families and jobs too, our time is limited just like yours is, and while it may seem frustrating to wait for 24 hours before demanding an answer, I promise you you will get a better answer. Its ok to check and see if someone has responded in 10 minutes, please do not start another thread.
Well...that is interesting pri**, I mean Vic, what is your point.


> grass399im starting my 1st plant this week. its purple haze and pineapple haze! i need to know the right amount of water and soil ect. i also need to know if the plant will still grow in 90% humid 96 degress F florida summer
> and does pineapple really raise the THC?
> any secrets or advice please send.





> grass399im starting my 1st marijuana plant. but i have some concerns. i live in florida, right now its spring so no worrys 70-80 degrees. however summer is around the corner 90-96 degrees 90% humidity. wen summer comes any suggestions on wut to do or do u think it will be fine. im also trying putting pineapple with the seed when i grow it, will this raise the thc?


Hey grass welcome to the forum. You will want to do some research. No a Marijuana plant will not do well at 90 degreees with 90% humidity, sure its not like that all day everyday. It will survive, probably, and grow whenits cooler and it can prespire. FAQ upper left hand corner of this page.



> Saudiarabia668 hey matt here i got 3 seedlings growing and they seem to be doing fine....i have a incandesent light bulb in a metal reflector...it seems kinda hot but im keeping them about a foot away.....the box sais it gives out 2800 lumens that should be enough for seedlings right





> Saudiarabia668how far is the light and what kind are you using???


Hey Saudi, welcome. No, you can't grow a Mrijuana plant with anincandesecnt light. I know, you are doing it now, right? No, what is happening is the nutrition stored in the seed is growing the plant and when its gone....you will want to check out lighting before giving advice.



> mnoelI have a question about my babies they only have two sets of leaves, the little oval ones and then the next set is the first actual leaves, however on a few of my plants the leaves are pointing strait up like they are praying or something is there a reason for this or is this normal this is my first grow and it kinda makes me wonder what i am doing wrong. Please any help would be great.
> Thanks.
> Ive enclosed a pic but my camaras resolution is not the best. Sorry...





> mnoel*Leaves pointing up*
> I am using 2 60 watt cfls just about 4 to 6 inches about the plants cause i have them in a nursery dome to keep moisture and humidity in with them until they get a little taller.
> After monday i will have more lights for them and a better box.


Mnoel, I understand your frustration, signed in last year, and we ignored you, thats rude and I apoloigize. I hope it doesn't happen again. Please relax, those plants are fine, in a few hours you will see. They will open up and the lights a ok for a couple of days. You might want to take a look at my journal, there is a link in my signature. It starts from day one, covers transplanting, final transplant, and has a hidden story of a HempStar/TexadaTimeWarp (HempWarp) grow in it. Those seeds came up on the 17th I think and I just put them in their final size pots today, haven't even posted that yet, I will though. And I will link to your journal, if you will keep it all together in one place??

My point is, you will get better answers if you help make it easier for an old man that still uses hunt and peck typing method to do so. Ok I'm back off the soupbox, welcome all. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 29, 2008)

GrowGuy25 said:


> > Hi, I am a newbie definatly! I love to watch things grow, and I am determined to be sucessful in anything I do. I have grown fruits and veggies outdoors in a garden and now would like to try to see if I can sucessfully grow a weed plant. I have started with some seeds from my last midgrade sac. I used the mini Jiffy greenhouse and planted .5 inch, once I saw sprouts I removed the lid. I thin put the cakes in a trunk with 2 flourescent 20w sun light tubes just above little plants. They came up quick and look healthy. I move them to a window for a few hours when the sun is strong, then back in the trucnk.
> 
> 
> Sound good, you have done some research.
> ...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 29, 2008)

KookyScientist said:


> The outside IP address is all that is required to track any public message. could the cops could subpoena rollitup.org records (ie users IP addresses) then track from there. But It doesn't really seam like a major concern around here. Sorry to be buzz kill. How long has rollitup.org been around?


There is a thread about security, a guy posted information there about how you should protect yourself and rollitup agreed you should do what he suggested or sommething similar. Rollitup is going to have a second birthday fairly soon I think May Or June. I'll look for it later today. You might just try a tag, security? I'm just not a computer guy. Rollitup says you are right to be concerned about protecting your self, no need to apoligize. VV


----------



## izzo420 (Mar 29, 2008)

just had to drop in and say hi to all


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 29, 2008)

izzo420 said:


> just had to drop in and say hi to all


Welcome to RIU!!


----------



## tjs221999 (Mar 29, 2008)

hello I started some small seedling outside never did this b4


----------



## colem8 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi. This is my first time growing and Ive managed to get rid of all the males and left with 2 rather healthy females, approximately 400mm high each and are about 5 months old. Please can someone help me to distinguish when the right time to harvest would be... and what I should be doing to achieve a good healthy grow for my Bubblelicious. Much appreciated. Ive attached some pics.


----------



## proafishin (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello from northwest florida wow excited to have found this place my first try at growing i have two plants about four weeks in starting to see little nodes(i guess) what next i leave them outside they get about 7-9 hours of daylight


----------



## Saudiarabia668 (Mar 29, 2008)

VictorVIcious "Hey Saudi, welcome. No, you can't grow a Mrijuana plant with anincandesecnt light. I know, you are doing it now, right? No, what is happening is the nutrition stored in the seed is growing the plant and when its gone....you will want to check out lighting before giving advice."



I found seeds in my draw and wanted a quick fix so i grabbed the incandescent bulb from my closet.....i understand that lights such as cfl's and metal halide bulbs are much more suitable.... also my seedlings are past the stage where it is receiving the nutrients from the seed....it already has 3 sets of leaves. I have done much research the advice i would have given would have been correct and helpful.


----------



## Saudiarabia668 (Mar 29, 2008)

GrowGuy25 said:


> Hi, I am a newbie definatly! I love to watch things grow, and I am determined to be sucessful in anything I do. I have grown fruits and veggies outdoors in a garden and now would like to try to see if I can sucessfully grow a weed plant. I have started with some seeds from my last midgrade sac. I used the mini Jiffy greenhouse and planted .5 inch, once I saw sprouts I removed the lid. I thin put the cakes in a trunk with 2 flourescent 20w sun light tubes just above little plants. They came up quick and look healthy. I move them to a window for a few hours when the sun is strong, then back in the trucnk. No matter how much I read I still encounter problems. For example this morning my biggest plant which is about 4" high and has 4 leave was withered and fell over. I watered with distilled water and put him in the window sill, literally 10 minutes later he was upright and healthy again. I plan on getting a dual light set up next week. My MAIN concern now is getting stronger stems and how to sucessfully get the plants out of the seedling stage, and also when and how to sucessfully transplant. Please help! Thank you.


To strengthen the stems you should have a fan or a semi-strong air circulation pointed at the plants.


----------



## Saudiarabia668 (Mar 29, 2008)

proafishin said:


> Hello from northwest florida wow excited to have found this place my first try at growing i have two plants about four weeks in starting to see little nodes(i guess) what next i leave them outside they get about 7-9 hours of daylight


what do the little "nodes" look like???? this could be a sign that it is a male if they look like little balls near the stem.


----------



## blubyu (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi So heres the deal Me and my BF just planted some seeds and two days later they sprouted now its been a little over 5 days and they average about an inch a day is that normal?? I wasnt expecting them to grow at all!!! I put them in ceramic pots and i place them by the window all day to get sun.. Its still early to tell what sex they are but they seem to be doing well... we water them with dirty fish tank water to give them an extra boost is that ok??


----------



## Growop101 (Mar 30, 2008)

Im not acually sure bout the water, it probably has alot of fish feases in it which is bacteria...thats only my guess, i used to water mine with pond water. Rele mucky water it did a nice job so i dunno??


----------



## halifaxdreg (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey, 1st time grower here. This seems to be the best forum I have found to get my mission accomplished. I am staying small for personal use. I have EXCRUCIATING pain in my legs and this seems to be whats up...werd


----------



## RDC4687 (Mar 30, 2008)

Growop101 said:


> Im not acually sure bout the water, it probably has alot of fish feases in it which is bacteria...thats only my guess, i used to water mine with pond water. Rele mucky water it did a nice job so i dunno??


i do not think using dirty water is a good idea at all... use a cheap and easy to buy bag of potting soil that has some nutrients in it already. then use distilled water. it is not worth it to use dirty "feces" water from fish tank or a pond. it is just an unnecessary risk you are taking that can introduce various diseases. i know you arent taking it very seriously but thats my 2 cents...


----------



## colind (Mar 31, 2008)

hi just to introduce myself first timer from uk have a look first time grower in newbie tell me what you think


----------



## knowledge seeker (Mar 31, 2008)

hello i can't figure how to make a thread, i managed to do it once but i can't do it again thanks mike


----------



## jonnyk (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys wassup, givin a quick shout out.
How do you change Stranger from under your name??
do you have to earn it or somehting??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 31, 2008)

jonnyk said:


> Hey guys wassup, givin a quick shout out.
> How do you change Stranger from under your name??
> do you have to earn it or somehting??


Not earn it exactly. It changes with your post count.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 31, 2008)

> colind*helloooo!!!*
> hi just to introduce myself first timer from uk have a look first time grower in newbie tell me what you think


Welcome, GK is the authro SeeMoreBuds, what more would you need? VV



> knowledge seekerhello i can't figure how to make a thread, i managed to do it once but i can't do it again thanks mike


Welcome, and yes I see you have a couple of threads for a single question. You don't have to do it again, everytime you post in a thread it brings it back up for others to view and comment. Please start A Journal and post it all together. 
JonnyK what she said is right. VV


----------



## GubGub22 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello! I'm new... Anyways, I was wondering if anyone can tel me how to make hash & hash oil??? 

And does anyone do anything with the leaves from their plants? Or are they just trash? Just started growin' for the first time


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 31, 2008)

GubGub22 said:


> Hello! I'm new... Anyways, I was wondering if anyone can tel me how to make hash & hash oil???
> 
> And does anyone do anything with the leaves from their plants? Or are they just trash? Just started growin' for the first time


Welcome to the forum Gub. Do a search in faq second button upper left of this page. Several threads that tell different methods. VV


----------



## chocolatechunk1 (Mar 31, 2008)

rite now they are 7 weeks and only 1' tall. They are cloned female. does it matter how long my plants grow for. i have white hairs all over the plant at least a quarter of an inch long with growth of buds. i want to know if it matters if i let them grow for another 2 months or so to try and maximize yield. this is my first time growing. remember they are clones from a female. when i got them they were already 3 weeks old and pistoled. they were also on a 12/12 cycle.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 31, 2008)

chocolatechunk1 said:


> rite now they are 7 weeks and only 1' tall. They are cloned female. does it matter how long my plants grow for. i have white hairs all over the plant at least a quarter of an inch long with growth of buds. i want to know if it matters if i let them grow for another 2 months or so to try and maximize yield. this is my first time growing. remember they are clones from a female. when i got them they were already 3 weeks old and pistoled. they were also on a 12/12 cycle.


You must be close to maturity ,check FAQ's to see how to tell.


----------



## GubGub22 (Mar 31, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Welcome to the forum Gub. Do a search in faq second button upper left of this page. Several threads that tell different methods. VV




Thank you, Thank you!!


----------



## CheebaEater (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi there...this is my first post BTW...

Anywho-
So I was setting up my first grow room today and I was doing some calculations for my Dry Ice co2 enrichment/AC system. I want to use dry ice because it is a very good refridgerant and it is relatively cheap. Ok so before I get my pics of my grow room...lemme give you some background...
It is in a closet, it is approximately 8' X 7' X 3', which is about 168 cu. ft. 

SO I wanted to find out about the feasibility and cost of using dry ice to enrich your co2 levels and help with cooling. I found out that my space is about 4800 Liters, so I used my existing knowledge that 1000 ppm is a good enrichment level and that 1000 ppm also happens to be exactly 1g/1000ml.

Therefore, if I need 1g for every L...Then in a sealed compartment, I would need exactly 4.8 kg of Dry Ice to increase my enrichment level to 1000 ppm.

Because of the heat in most grow rooms this seems like the ventilation would just carry both the cool air and co2 out of the room. I have two possible solutions to this issue.

The first of the two is what I am gonna try. I am going to rig up a pump out of a bucket and a fish filter. This will syphon water out of one bucket and in to a bucket with Dry Ice in it. This pump will be on a secondary timer which will start about 1-2 hrs before my light and fans turn on. (Except maybe my ambient air fan) When the pump turns on, the Dry Ice will rapidily be turned in to gaseous state, and as the 4.8 kg Dry Ice finishes changing state, it will be about time for my primary timer to turn on my "HPS Powered Sun."

The second option would be to position the dry ice under the plants in a try with some water in it. This should allow for the dry ice to increase the co2 levels but in this case I would turn off my ventilation fans and ambient air fan. The plan is for the room to heat up over 90 degrees but I am hoping that the extreme sub-zero temperature of the Dry Ice plus it's location directly under plants will keep the temp from rising over 95 degrees. This option needs a little more planning and I am looking for any pieces of advise...

My first attempt will be with option 1, mostly because of the slightly higher risk involved with option 2, but my plan is to keep a constant co2 flow out of that bucket, but I do not plan on monitoring the PPM or stopping the ventilation. I will post pictures of all my McGiver-ized equipment and let you know about how it turns out...Please post any comments or questions and I hope this turns out to work well.


----------



## smokintreez (Apr 1, 2008)

Im new to this site !! how the hell do I post a thread ?


----------



## smokintreez (Apr 1, 2008)

how do I post a thread to ask my question? I can only reply to others!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 1, 2008)

> CheebaEater*First Post...Eureka! New CO2 Calculations and Ideas*
> Hi there...this is my first post BTW...
> 
> Anywho-





> I will post pictures of all my McGiver-ized equipment and let you know about how it turns out...Please post any comments or questions and I hope this turns out to work well.


Welcome to the forum. Wow, you know a lot more about that than I do. You won't need, and your plants can't use extra co2 until the flowering stage. You need to start a journal. I tell you how in just a second, at least one way.



> smokintreezhow do I post a thread to ask my question? I can only reply to others!!


Welcome treez, here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*. 
We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV


----------



## CheebaEater (Apr 1, 2008)

I know about the co2 and the flowering stage. I was just trying to get some early feedback. I talked to my hippie chemistry professor and he seems to think it will work but only if the concentration is sustained while the light is on. He said it was because a plant actually puts out a crap ton of co2 during the night phases because it requires light to process the co2. So what he suggested for my "tomato plants," was to move to a three step process. First allow the water to speed up the co2 sublimation (Evaporation) and then when that is about done have the hps turn on, then leave the fan off and for the first couple times watch the temp and find a suitable amount of time to wait and turn on the exhaust. He says the co2 should stabilize the temp for probably 30 min to 1 hour, but then it will rise.

So, I have heard 90-95 degrees farenheit, is pretty optimum for co2 enriched environments, so I will let you know when my temps get to that region and that will be my mark to start the exhaust. I think this should work well and if a professional chemist says it is a viable option for "tomato plants," then I think it will work for some Cannibus Indica.


----------



## darkgeorge (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey I m New here and I have found many answers, thanks


----------



## proafishin (Apr 1, 2008)

ok very new and excited to have found this place!!!!! i am using a 1gal pot and just used some potting soil from the store after reading all this info im really confused. I planted about 5 weeks ago and have two plants, both seem to be doing well. i leave them outside and am in nw florida they get about 12 hours of sunlight and i just leave them outside for the night. i just started using a plant food that is10-15-10 will this be ok for now and then when do i change to a higher potassium and phosphate i got a liquid


----------



## proafishin (Apr 1, 2008)

ok very new and excited to have found this place!!!!! i am using a 1gal pot and just used some potting soil from the store after reading all this info im really confused. I planted about 5 weeks ago and have two plants, both seem to be doing well. i leave them outside and am in nw florida they get about 12 hours of sunlight and i just leave them outside for the night. i just started using a plant food that is10-15-10 will this be ok for now and then when do i change to a higher potassium and phosphate i got a liquid and


----------



## proafishin (Apr 1, 2008)

ok very new and excited to have found this place!!!!! i am using a 1gal pot and just used some potting soil from the store after reading all this info im really confused. I planted about 5 weeks ago and have two plants, both seem to be doing well. i leave them outside and am in nw florida they get about 12 hours of sunlight and i just leave them outside for the night. i just started using a plant food that is10-15-10 will this be ok for now and then when do i change to a higher potassium and phosphate i got a liquid and mix it with water next how often should i be watering? thanks so much i want


----------



## proafishin (Apr 1, 2008)

ok very new and excited to have found this place!!!!! i am using a 1gal pot and just used some potting soil from the store after reading all this info im really confused. I planted about 5 weeks ago and have two plants, both seem to be doing well. i leave them outside and am in nw florida they get about 12 hours of sunlight and i just leave them outside for the night. i just started using a plant food that is10-15-10 will this be ok for now and then when do i change to a higher potassium and phosphate i got a liquid and mix it with water next how often should i be watering? thanks so much i want to enjoy this not get stressed so thanks again


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 1, 2008)

proafishin said:


> ok very new and excited to have found this place!!!!! i am using a 1gal pot and just used some potting soil from the store after reading all this info im really confused. I planted about 5 weeks ago and have two plants, both seem to be doing well. i leave them outside and am in nw florida they get about 12 hours of sunlight and i just leave them outside for the night. i just started using a plant food that is10-15-10 will this be ok for now and then when do i change to a higher potassium and phosphate i got a liquid and mix it with water next how often should i be watering? thanks so much i want to enjoy this not get stressed so thanks again


Welcome to the site.
First I don't think you realize that you can edit your own post after you submit it by clicking on edit at the bottom right corner. Much better to do this than submit the same or slightly different post several times.
That said, your fertilizer sounds better for the flowering stage than the vegatative stage . You want high nitrogen (the first number) for veg and high pottasium (the second number) for flowering.
Watering depends on your grow medium (soil, coco coir, peat etc. ). If you stick your finger in the soil and its wet - don't water, if dry - water, probably be about every 2-3 days.
Happy growing!


----------



## unholymessiah (Apr 1, 2008)

hey new member i found a lot of good info here already and have just started my first grow


----------



## Runagi (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey all,

LOL I bet you're wondering what's with the name? It's my codename for MJ... Don't ask. SO! I am very new at all this, I've been researching for weeks, and i have already started germinating seeds and planting seeds (INDOORS) that I obtained from my roommates and cousin. I'm really not sure what strain they are, only time will tell.

Some of the little buggers from the cousin have been in soil for three days and are breaking through already! And as for the seeds I got from the roommates, those are being germinated, with one shooting out a one inch root after 48 hrs! I'm afraid I've started too many seeds, LOL.

I'm recreationally growing. Soo much to learn, so much! The part that doesn't thrill me is keeping an eye out for males, and gettin them away ASAP when the time comes... But, I must say this is gonna be fun. I'll post a pic up, but I have a 4' ballast with (2) 40 cool white fluor's for now. I'll get the HID lamp (probably just 150w) when the time comes. Anyhow, hope I learn a whole lot on here, and hopefully I have one crazy ass time!

--Runagi

p.s. - i can't believe i actually used that retarded word, lol.


----------



## Runagi (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Saudiarabia668 (Apr 1, 2008)

if thats florescent u need to bring it a lot closer.....4-6 inches


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 1, 2008)

Runagi, welcome to the forum.
Saudi is right about getting the lights closer at least until you get your HID they can be as close as 1".
Here is an excerpt from the GrowFAQ lighting and reflectors section:
*THE USE OF FLUORO'S FOR GROWING CANNABIS* 

Every grower has, or still uses these lights. Although they dont even come close to the results from a HID light, they do however provide a cheap alternative for a newbie 'dabbling' in the fine art of growing. Instead of spending hundreds of dollars on an HID light, a newbie can purchase a compact fluorescent for a few bucks, and still have money for a coffee on the way home. 

These lights are also excellent for starting seedlings and clones, as their cool light will not dry out the soil as fast as an HID. They have a low intensity, and are gentle on newly germinated seedlings, and are great for clones as they wont dry them out or give them too much of an early blast. 

Compact fluoro's are also great for stealth grows, as they can be kept about 1 inch from the plants, and do not require extensive heat ventilation due to their warm operating temperature. 

Good luck with your new girls, may you reap much buddage.


----------



## zilluz (Apr 2, 2008)

hey peeps, i hav recently started a lil cabinet grow. i have read loads of stuff from this site so i fort wot the heck may aswel join guys n gals on ere seem 2 know wot ther talkin about, n e ways this is jus a hello to evri 1


----------



## Runagi (Apr 2, 2008)

Saudiarabia668 said:


> if thats florescent u need to bring it a lot closer.....4-6 inches


Yea the picture is deceiving, since it is angled; they are exactly 4 inches away. Can't really get it closer since i have a cheap fan blowing air over the light & plants off to the side, the lamp hits the top of the fan so that's as low as it gets for now... But they still look promising.

Hope to gyad i get females


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 2, 2008)

Runagi said:


> Yea the picture is deceiving, since it is angled; they are exactly 4 inches away. Can't really get it closer since i have a cheap fan blowing air over the light & plants off to the side, the lamp hits the top of the fan so that's as low as it gets for now... But they still look promising.
> 
> Hope to gyad i get females


I hope you get females too! lol, maybe if we all send you the good vibes it'll help. Can't hurt. 

You should start a grow journal where you can post all your pics and progress!


----------



## Lorth (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks. Greetings all. This spring/summer I will be planning out a very small scale growing operation in my new house. After a bit more research I'm going to make a thread.

Peace to all


----------



## budman77 (Apr 2, 2008)

hey evry1, this is my first season actually growing by myself, but my best friend is the main dealer in my town so I'm always around his plants and have learned a lot. I have recently been forced 2 move back in with my parents for a little while but do not want to give up my plants. I have created a pretty well hidden way to grow in my closet but thinking down the road... What is an easy low-budget way to keep my 4 plants from stinking up my room until I am able to transplant them into the woods up behind my house?


----------



## proafishin (Apr 3, 2008)

hey whats up, i would like to know what seeds would be recommended for growing outdoors in north florida in pots n soil any advice


----------



## Hen09andHen13 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey, im new to this and also growing green. im living in the UK and have read up on growing but there are a few things i am unsure on and would greatly appreciate any help that you could give me. 
I have just stared germination and have a few of my 5 seeds sprouting roots. i am living with my family and they no nothing about my growing and i hope to keep it that way, i am just growing for personal use after the annoyance of being ripped of and not getting much for your money. 
I am growing The Joint Doctors - LOWRYDER seeds. i was planning to grow them to start with inside and then take them into a field when in the later stages and was wondering as i dont really want to buy an expensive lamp so 
1. will they get enough light in my south facing window sill?
2. will they stink out my room and if so how to i stop this.
3. will my 60 wat desk lamp help?
4. will they survie outside in early may?

thank you greatly for any help and advice. general tips also welcom


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 3, 2008)

All these questions and more are answered in FAQ's at top of page. Welcome to RIU and good luck!


----------



## Hen09andHen13 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok thanks.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 3, 2008)

Hen09andHen13 said:


> hey, im new to this and also growing green. im living in the UK and have read up on growing but there are a few things i am unsure on and would greatly appreciate any help that you could give me.
> I have just stared germination and have a few of my 5 seeds sprouting roots. i am living with my family and they no nothing about my growing and i hope to keep it that way, i am just growing for personal use after the annoyance of being ripped of and not getting much for your money.
> I am growing The Joint Doctors - LOWRYDER seeds. i was planning to grow them to start with inside and then take them into a field when in the later stages and was wondering as i dont really want to buy an expensive lamp so
> 1. will they get enough light in my south facing window sill?
> ...


Do not attempt this. There isn't anyway you can do this without getting caught. You are putting the entire house at risk. VV


----------



## purple.tastes.good (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello everyone! Lots of information on this site


----------



## reggaeuplifts (Apr 3, 2008)

Okay , I admit Im new,but this thing is tuff. but I'll get it, you'll see.
Rob


----------



## Hen09andHen13 (Apr 3, 2008)

my window is on the fourth floor facing a filed which is never used other than me on my quad ,so not a problem of getting caught in the window but will the light be good enough.
and also does any one know if my 2 desk lamps with my normal halogen roof lights be sufficient for the plants to grow?


----------



## Thumper (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey im laura...im 18 from warner robins GA...its lame i kno but hey...it will b ok  wats poppin ppls!


----------



## Runagi (Apr 3, 2008)

Hen09andHen13 said:


> my window is on the fourth floor facing a filed which is never used other than me on my quad ,so not a problem of getting caught in the window but will the light be good enough.
> and also does any one know if my 2 desk lamps with my normal halogen roof lights be sufficient for the plants to grow?


Check out the FAQ's on lighting, it seems that everyone recommends either compact fluorescent or metal halide for vegging, and HPS for flowering. I read a post somewhere that halogens are useless.

As for the smell, i'm sure 5 fully matured ganja plants will definitely stink up your room. Pretty risky to try this with your family around buddy.


----------



## ace1059 (Apr 3, 2008)

check.out.my.journal(BELOW.IN.MY.SIG).....THANKS!


----------



## patrick.kelly031 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok i have a 16 inch plant in my closet which is 2x2 and i have 1 cfl it equals like 800 lumens and i have foil around the walls 2 help reflect the light energy and a have a fan for circulation or heat and a water it 1 time a day am i doin everything right or if u have any suggestions it would help


----------



## Hen09andHen13 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks runagi but i dont have the money to buy those lights but at what stage will they start to stink out my room? because then i will move them outside, i have just planted them 2day.


----------



## redsky97 (Apr 4, 2008)

hello,im new to growing for my first year i am growing mighty might (outdoor) and i need some info on the plant and i have no clue what to use for fert or soil? .any advice would be much apreasheated


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 4, 2008)

redsky97 said:


> hello,im new to growing for my first year i am growing mighty might (outdoor) and i need some info on the plant and i have no clue what to use for fert or soil? .any advice would be much apreasheated


Click the GrowFAQ. Under "Grow Methods and Mediums" there's a section called "Growing outdoors" You should check there. It has stuff like this:

*How do I prepare my outdoor plot?*



Contributed by: Leaf 

A lot of the times I turn the existing soil without adding much to it, and have an excellent crop, but some sites need soil improvements. This FAQ will outline how to prepare and enrich your outdoor site. 

It is best to prepare your area(s) in the fall for planting the following spring. Doing this will allow the soil additives to break down, releasing their nutrients into the soil. Simply turn the top layer of your previously prepared plots before planting at the beginning of the season. If you cannot prep your locations ahead of time, prepare them as soon as possible. 

*Clearing the area:* 
The fall is the best time to clean an area of brush and fallen trees/branches. I personally wouldn't fall a tree in the middle of nowhere. 
The size of plot depends on how many plants you have. Planting in natural clumps or singularly is also dependant on preference. 

The expected yield varies greatly, depending on conditions, strain and TLC. 

*How do I prepare the site?* 
I unfold a small tarp on the ground at the spot that I want to amend. Then I dig a 2' x 2' (minimum) hole, placing all the material I remove onto the tarp. I keep digging down until I reach the clay layer. I will remove the clay separately, in a 5 gallon bucket, and move it into a secluded location near by (Try to fill a natural depression with the clay, then cover with leaves and twigs). 

I usually dig the hole to a depth of about 2.5  3 feet; little if any material needs to be removed from the hole once I have removed the clay. Once completed, I loosen and break up the clay layer to a loose consistency so the roots can penetrate deeper. 

I mix the soil layers on the tarp together, breaking up large chunks with my shovel. I then return about one third of the soil from the tarp back into the hole. Then the remaining soil is mixing in with some soil conditioners, depending on how fertile the original soil is and what I feel the soil needs. 

Once I have added all the ingredients I feel the particular area requires, I then blend this material on the tarp and fill the hole with the mix. Loosely compact the mix by patting it down with a shovel, stepping on it, etc. A slight depression usually remains, naturally trapping water when it rains or when watering/feeding. 

*Soil conditioners:* (A list of some of the components I add). 

Perlite and vermiculite (sometimes I use Sunshine Mix #1 or #4 instead, if I feel the original dirt it is lacking in rich topsoil) 
dolomite or hydrated lime 
green sand 
wood ash 
blood meal / bone meal 
glacial rock dust 
worm castings 
compost 
pre-composted manure (chicken, rabbit, cow, bat guano, seabird, etc) 
fish (Dice the entire fish into 2 cubes so it will decompose at a quicker rate) 

I feel the lime and compost are important ingredients because they react together, rapidly breaking down the nutrients to an available form to the roots, as well as creating heat while decomposing. 

Blood meal and bone meal are excellent additions; ensure that you also use lime to mask the smell from bears and other animals. 

Perlite and vermiculite plots stand out in the wilderness, especially if youve prepared your spot(s) the previous fall. Make sure you have 3+ inches of soil covering these little white pebbles. Watering tends to make these little white buggers float and settle to the top, so make sure they are buried good. 

An alternative to Perlite, vermiculite, or Sunshine Mix soils is coco-fibers. These fibers are shredded coco husks, and are excellent for providing aeration and water absorption. These fibers also seem to promote vigorous root growth, as the roots shoot along the fibers as opposed to grinding through dirt. Coco fibers are brown, so the plots look natural. 

*Dry/remote area tips:* 
Polymer crystals can be added to the mixture; they are great for absorbing and slowly releasing water. I recommend pre-expanding the crystals overnight in a bucket of water before using them at your site. They work great in grow bags too. 

Another tip is to line the outside edges and bottom of your hole with plastic. This will trap all the moisture inside your hole. Just ensure to perforate the plastic at the bottom of the hole, because your plants will drown if the roots are left in water. 

The site has been prepared! Now pack up everything and leave without making a trace. How much site prep and what conditioners to add depends on how remote your area is, how much enrichment is needed, and whether or not you are willing to pack all these ingredients to the area(s).


----------



## KillaCronic42o (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey there i am a new member of this site and from what i see this site looks very cool. however i have no clue how to post and i've been looking for an hour now on how to go about putting up a new post. i have a small closet 1.5 feet by 1.5 feet and about 2.5 feet tall. i am growing 2 plants in POTting soil in containers about 2 by 2 by 3 inches high. i am using a so called flouressecent plant light 65 watts and watering twice a day the light is 2 feet above the plants because it is a hot light and evapoarated the water before the plants could get started the first time...this is my second attempt....but now i have a problem i think..my plants stems don't seem to stop growing while my leaves remain tiny...any help would be greatly appreciated. also i have just hooked up a fan 20 minutes ago not sure if my stems are weak or not but one is 3 inches straight up looking nice while the other is like 6 inches and swerveing off to the side going away from the light...there is discoloration of the leaves and i'm not sure if this one is going to make it. thanks 


-KillaCronic42o


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 4, 2008)

KillaCronic42o said:


> Hey there i am a new member of this site and from what i see this site looks very cool. however i have no clue how to post and i've been looking for an hour now on how to go about putting up a new post. i have a small closet 1.5 feet by 1.5 feet and about 2.5 feet tall. i am growing 2 plants in POTting soil in containers about 2 by 2 by 3 inches high. i am using a so called flouressecent plant light 65 watts and watering twice a day the light is 2 feet above the plants because it is a hot light and evapoarated the water before the plants could get started the first time...this is my second attempt....but now i have a problem i think..my plants stems don't seem to stop growing while my leaves remain tiny...any help would be greatly appreciated. also i have just hooked up a fan 20 minutes ago not sure if my stems are weak or not but one is 3 inches straight up looking nice while the other is like 6 inches and swerveing off to the side going away from the light...there is discoloration of the leaves and i'm not sure if this one is going to make it. thanks
> 
> 
> -KillaCronic42o


How to post a thread: Go into the forum that is appropriate to what you want to post, and then in the upper left hand corner, on the same level as the "Page 1 of 94081234" click "new thread"

As for your grow...your light is supposed to be closer to your plant, like as close as 3 or 4 inches away, if it can be done without burning the plant. 

Do you have a fan? You said that your light gets too hot, a fan would help keep it cooler, plus it would strengthen your stems. Because you know, out doors plants grow stronger by resisting the force of the wind...

EDIT:
Oh yeah, and in general, I gotta recommend you check out the GrowFAQ, make it your gameplan. Learn it, live it, love it! (lmao, sorry, couldn't stop myself)


----------



## diggleblop (Apr 4, 2008)

New here, thanks for having me.


----------



## BLAZEDALWAYZ420 (Apr 5, 2008)

HEY EVERYBODY WHAT'S GOOD MY NAMES ANGEL JUST WANTED TO SAY HiGH AND IF I NEED ANY HELP I'LL MAKE SURE TO POST.THiS IS MY THIRD TIME TRYING TO GROW A PLANT FULLY FROM SEEDLING TO BUDS LAST TWO TIMES DID'NT DEDICATE ENUFF TiME AND THEY DIED THIS TiME I HOPE THiNGS GO GOOD WiSH ME LUCK.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 5, 2008)

I am bkstylz and I am a new enthusiastic grower. I've already posted a couple of times but I realized I should make the proper introduction. For my first grow I am starting out with the 400w MH & HPS grow kit with tent from htgsupply High Tech Garden Supply

I have some trainwreck and white widow fems I got from a reliable seed bank. Can't wait to share with you all my growing experiences as I will share in yours.


----------



## tidywayne (Apr 5, 2008)

hey all im wayne im 27 from uk looking to start my first little project soon in the cupboard under the stairs just thought id say hey and ill be bombarding u all with many questions over the next few months as i am totally new to all this and havnt got a clue any way theres a little about me take care all and keep it tidy 

wayne


----------



## redzIfi (Apr 5, 2008)

This is my HH rollin through,,, its been a good month now, but I think its lagging. what do you guys think? you guys thinks its healthy, or growing at a good pace? tell me whats up, ill appreciate it... just speak the truth


----------



## strictly (Apr 5, 2008)

here's the deal, threw some seeds in the back yard, it rained, now i'm a grower.
but they can not stay out there.
sooo; inside is the only choice but i'm pretty strapped for cash, unemployed.
what is a good cheap light?
will miracle grow potting soil work?
i read a grow manual online but it can't as complicated as it sounds; afterall the sprouts came up with no help at all.
dirt, light, what else is the very least i can do?


----------



## captnplanet (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi everybudy I am here! this shit is the awsomest web site .I am glad to be a member.
this is my new grow and I have a few questions . If your soil PH is 6.8 should the water PH be 4.0?? the higher the soil the lower the water PH right?And can you use a pool PH kit?I am having a hard time finding Ph equipment( ACE really is not the place )for grow supplies I have my babies in styrofoam cups they are all in differant stages I am going to transplant them When there third set of nodes are completely devloped .My soil is scotts organic if that helps .O my lights are floro t12 a cool and warm 40 watters .there are two now. plan to addsix more tubes once i put them in there little hide away to grow and flower .I am going to flower with aquarrium lights (wide spectrum)floros 40 watters
So am I on the right trak?Seemorebuds is my litieture and very informitive Except for the PH scale only reads to6.1 and my soil is at 6.8 .What is the best brand for ph equipment?

thanks
The Captn


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 6, 2008)

colem8 said:


> Hi. This is my first time growing and Ive managed to get rid of all the males and left with 2 rather healthy females, approximately 400mm high each and are about 5 months old. Please can someone help me to distinguish when the right time to harvest would be... and what I should be doing to achieve a good healthy grow for my Bubblelicious. Much appreciated. Ive attached some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Now, start a journal. Click on Grow Journals in the subject spot for any post, it will take you to that forum and the button on the top left will say like new thread or something like that. Remember to include pictures and share you plan as you get ideas of how you may want to proceed. VV


SOrry I missed you in earlier responses. The plants look healthy, a little sparse, probably not much lighting. I would not be in a hurry with them right now. Please start a journal and send me a link. VV


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to RIU. Start by reading FAQ's at top of page, and check grow journals, do a search for info,often your questions have already been anwered somewhere on the forum.If you can't find an answer post your questions. We will try to help. We are all here to share our knowledge, and have fun growing. Good luck to all!!


----------



## sens1 (Apr 6, 2008)

welcome guys


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 6, 2008)

strictly said:


> here's the deal, threw some seeds in the back yard, it rained, now i'm a grower.
> but they can not stay out there.
> sooo; inside is the only choice but i'm pretty strapped for cash, unemployed.
> what is a good cheap light?
> ...


How to grow marijuana - See More Buds - video DVD reviews

I suggest you get that book. He shows you how to grow in the least expensive way possible. He uses CFL's which aren't expensive at all, and he uses Miracle Gro potting soil. It's an awesome book, it's like a daily grow journal where he tells you exactly what he does and pics every day.


----------



## strictly (Apr 6, 2008)

okay, new question.
if one bulb gives off 1000 lumens does that mean two give off 2000?
or do you need different types of lights?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 6, 2008)

strictly said:


> okay, new question.
> if one bulb gives off 1000 lumens does that mean two give off 2000?
> or do you need different types of lights?


I don't understand, are you asking me if 1000+1000=2000? What different types of lights do you mean?

In SeeMoreBuds' book, he says to start with at least 6 42 watt CFL's. 

And THIS is from the GrowFAQ

*What are compact fluorescents and how can I use them for growing?*


*What are compact fluorescents and how can I use them for growing?*




*What are compact fluorescents and how can I use them for growing?* 

Contributed by: *Burramys Parvus* 
Thanks to: *11leafedleaf* 
Submitted: 03-25-2003 
Images archived 

*BASIC INFORMATION* 
Compact fluorescents are close relatives of the 4ft tube fluorescents, commonly used in shops and schools for their white, soft light that does not cast any defined shadows. These lights are long tubes, usually 4ft long, filled with a gas that releases a photon of light when excited by electricity. The electricity is passed through the tube from the metal sections at either end, thus exciting the gas within and releasing photons of light. These lights must have a 'starter' which gets the light going initially, unlike incandescent which can just be turned on and off without one. Regular fluorescents usually emit 18w of light per tube, and cannot be plugged straight into a wall socket. 

Compact fluorescents, on the other hand, are made for use in regular light sockets, and can easily be installed by anyone with basic handyman skills. Compact fluorescents are usually around 8inches long (not including the ballast, which usually adds about 3 inches to the total length) and emit minimal amounts of heat from the globe itself. Most of the heat emitted from a compact fluorescent comes from the ballast. These lights are usually between 8w and 27w, although some variation may occur between brands and uses. 

The main reason people choose CF's over regular fluoro's is their compact ability! They are very 'movable' and can be positioned almost everywhere. They put out MUCH more light than their bigger cousins, while using only a fraction of the space. 

_Some of the many varieties of compact fluorescents._ 
 








_Image contributed by: Locutus_ 


*NON-CULTIVATION USE OF COMPACT FLUORESCENTS* 

If you're running a large grow setup, and you're concerned about the spike in electricity, replace your regular light bulbs with compact fluoros around the house! They give off the same light, using only a fraction of the electricity. If you're running a HID light, and the electricity increase could kill you financially, or you're just worried about LEO, it might be a good idea to replace incandescent with compact fluoros. As an example, a 100w incandescent uses most of its energy giving off heat. If you replace all these 100w incandescent bulbs with ~20w energy saving compact fluoro's, you can dramatically reduce your energy bill, and help the environment at the same time. In fact, I recommend changing all your lights to CF's regardless of your growing situation, as they will save you $$ in the long-term, and save the environment. 

The advantage with these lights is that the conversion from incandescent isn't complicated! Simply un-screw the old bulb, and screw in a compact fluoro! Done! You're on your way to energy saving paradise! 


*THE USE OF FLUORO'S FOR GROWING CANNABIS* 

Every grower has, or still uses these lights. Although they dont even come close to the results from a HID light, they do however provide a cheap alternative for a newbie 'dabbling' in the fine art of growing. Instead of spending hundreds of dollars on an HID light, a newbie can purchase a compact fluorescent for a few bucks, and still have money for a coffee on the way home. 

These lights are also excellent for starting seedlings and clones, as their cool light will not dry out the soil as fast as an HID. They have a low intensity, and are gentle on newly germinated seedlings, and are great for clones as they wont dry them out or give them too much of an early blast. 

Compact fluoro's are also great for stealth grows, as they can be kept about 1 inch from the plants, and do not require extensive heat ventilation due to their warm operating temperature. 


*WHERE CAN I PURCHASE THESE LIGHTS?* 

Most lighting stores will sell them, but watch out, prices are very different depending on what type of shop you get them at! As lighting shops only sell lighting equipment, their prices can either be high or low, it really depends on the type of lighting shop it is. A designer lighting shop may end up being much more expensive, as they tend to be more directed towards the upper-class designer type customer, which extra $$ to spend. Hardwares sell them, but their variety of lights is usually limited. Electricians, and assorted electrical shops will sell them, and this is most likely where you will get the best range and the best prices. My advice to you is, shop around! You wont regret it when you can save around 30% per light. 


*WHICH TYPE OF COMPACT FLUORESCENT LIGHT TO CHOOSE* 

For anyone growing cannabis, it is pointless to buy a weak light. Given the option of 8w, 15w and 27w, you would be stupid not to buy the 27watt, as they are more or less the same price. Compare the lumen output of each of the bulbs, different 27w bulbs may have different lumen outputs (depending on the manufacturer) and as with everything, the more lumens the better. You will also be given 2 options, the screw method of fitting, or the bayonet method (push and turn). My preference is the bayonet fitting. Make sure that you choose the right one for your socket! Also, do not choose a regular compact fluoro. Pick the one with the energy saving feature (will be explained why later on in the document). Now, for vegetative growth you should choose the 'cool white' light. This is also acceptable for flowering, but a 'warm white' light will be better as it is stronger in the red end of the light spectrum which is more suitable for flowering. 


*INSTALLING YOUR COMPACT FLUORESCENT* 

Now, this is extremely easy. As these bulbs fit normal light fixtures, you can just dismantle and old lamp to get the cord, plug and bulb fixture. This is ready made, as all you have to do is plug the cord into a wall outlet and screw in a bulb (with the power turned off, of course). This requires no electrical knowledge at all, and is the easiest way to get a cord suitable for a compact fluoro. The cord is simply removed from the lamp, and you are ready. If you feel you are not up to this task, or you do not have an old lamp ready to be destroyed, you can easily make one of these cords with basic electrical knowledge. Hardwares and electricians will sell you the cable (you'll need at least 1 meter) and the fittings for the wall socket and the light. Just tell them you're making a lamp for pottery and need a few cables to make up yourself. The parts are cheap, and you can save $$$ this way. If you have any queries, the electrical store will know exactly what type of cables you need etc, and will be more than happy to give you instructions on how to put it all together. 

Please note that this is a guide for regular compact fluoro's. There are some outdoor varieties (which are rare) that need to be fitted specially. This FAQ is written for the regular compact fluoros, the ones that are most accessible to the general population. Other varieties of compact fluoro's are hard to find, but may or may not be better for growing. As I have little experience with these rare lights, I cannot comment on them. The reason I haven't seen them before, is because they are almost non-existent where I live. 


*HOW DO I MAKE A SIMPLE REFLECTOR FOR YOUR COMPACT FLUORESCENT?* 

To build this reflector you will need a regular soda can, any brand will do, which you will need to rinse thoroughly until no residue is left inside. You will also need a good pair or scissor and a robust kitchen knife to cut the metal accordingly. An alternate method to remove the lid, would be to use a can opener. The lip of the lid can be used, and it will cut it cleanly. These tools should be chosen carefully as they will determine over failure or success of this construction. A lack of caution and a sharp metal edge can be fatal to your fingertips so think twice if your tools are capable of doing the job. 



_How and where to cut:_ 
Firstly, draw a plan of your cutting path on the outside of the can using a permanent marker or a wax crayon. This will aid you to get a better overview of you plan and to avoid silly mistakes on the way. 

Cutting the top part of the can out needs to be done first, adjusting the opening according to the size of your bulb. You do not have to cut it exactly to shape as glue (super or high-temp hot glue) can be used to stick the reflector to the bulb ballast later on. A can opener is the preffered tool for this job. The reflector is purposely not covering the ballast to ensure good aeration and to avoid damage to the ballast components, resulting in a short circuit. 

Next, you will need to cut the main part of your soda can in half using your scissors. A hole may need to be drilled first using your kitchen knife to get a good starting point for the scissors. 

The inside of the can is coated with a thin plastic layer that should not cause any trouble cutting through the sheet metal. The bottom side of the can does not have to remain in place but leaving it will add stability to the reflector and enhance the reflectivity. An extra hole can be cut into the bottom as well to improve ventilation along the bulb or to connect a 50mm pc-fan to the end. 

Lastly, two more cuts have to be made into the sides of the semi-circle reflector to ensure that the sides do not reflect the light back to its origin but rather focus it to where it is needed. The reflector can now be bent according to your light requirements thus making it possible to focus it directly on your plants. If your reflector does not quite fit the bulb yet you can now use glue to stick it to the ballast. 


*HOW DO I MODIFY MY COMPACT FLUORESCENT?* 

The main advantages of modifying your compact fluorescent are: 
· Reduced length of compact fluorescent 
· Reduced heat build up (increased air-flow) 
· No need for pre-made light sockets, saving you money 

There is an even cheaper and more compact solution than to spend the extra cash on unnecessary light sockets and to end up with less usable space due to clumsy fixtures. All these problems can be avoided easily if one knows how to skips wiring a bulb socket and instead going straight to wiring the bulb itself. This requires some adjustments and modifications of the bulb casing but it can be done by simply following the steps provided. 

 For this example I will use a 23W Phillips fluoro bulb which is ideally used in confined spaces due to its compact size. The following pictures will illustrate the process of re-wiring this bulb and modifying it to meet the requirements of compact size and low cost. 

This is the bulb I was referring to (23W, 1500 lumen) 
Notice the upside-down U shaped tubes. These will require less airflow to cool the bulb as the air can move freely in between the tubes unlike those of conventional stick-like coils. 




 First, get a good pair of bending or clamping tongs and squeeze them tightly to the round connector plate of your CP fluoro and gently twist it off. 

Never twist it off in a COMPLETE circular motion as the wires inside are still attached to the receptor plates and can sometimes break/rip if you apply too much pressure by twisting. Pulling is better than twisting. You will end up with two different wires sticking out the end. In this case, I cut the remaining plastic bit off in order to reduce the overall length of the bulb. 

You will need to open the bulb ballast in order to make 2 separate holes in the plastic casing of the bulb for the two wires. This isn't hard at all, you simply need to drive a screwdriver in between the upper and the lower part of the casing and gently push them apart. There will be no glue required to stick them back together as the bulb has a push-slide-lock mechanism that simply snaps them back together. When you open the bulb, you should something similar to this even though not all ballasts are the same, depending on the manufacturer. 

  

 Now you need to drill two holes at the appropriate height for the two wires to be pulled through. Since its plastic that isn't all that hard either and can even be done with a pair of scissors. 









 After that, its just about putting the pieces back together and making sure the wires come through their designated hole. You can use hot glue to hold those wires in place but this is not recommended as the heat in that area of the bulb casing is very intense. Use only High-Temp glue! 






 If you are short of space or simply want a rigid construction, you can cut the bottom plastic part of the bulb of and use a bigger piece to distribute the weight more evenly. I used med-high temperature translucent hot glue to fit a piece of a 2 black PVC pipe onto the end of the bulb thus completely eliminating the need for a socket. This is just an optional step, as the bulb will hold without the extra support by simply gluing the sawed-off end to the predestined wall. 

(*ATTENTION:* DO NOT USE the regular LOW TEMP Hot glue as it will melt at temperatures above 130 degrees Celsius which the bulb is capable of generating. ONLY, when gluing something DIRECTLY to the bulb casing, USE THE MEDIUM-HIGH temp. Hot glue, which will withstand significantly higher temperatures.) 

 Voila the final product of which you can wire as many in series or parallel as you desire. You can place these bulbs literally anywhere due their compact size and the low heat production, keeping in mind that the bare minimum between leaf tips and bulb should be 1cm (2/5 of an inch). Anything closer will result in prompt or delayed leaf burn. 




 This is just an example of how well suited these bulbs are for small spaces such as stealth boxes and small cloning chambers. It also illustrates the importance of ventilation as the smaller the box, the stronger the ventilation has to be to exchange the hot air buildup sufficiently. 


This method is ideal for those who wish to wire a number of bulbs without spending even more money on bulb sockets. These might seem cheap when compared to the pricing of the bulb, but in the log run it is better to save a few bucks here and instead invest them in another area of growing or even another bulb. There is no need to have a possibility of replacement as the average lifetime guarantee on these bulbs lie between 10000 and 15000 hours, which means nearly two years of continuous use. 

Wiring in CF's parallel:(Image by tipzijuana) 

 


*HOW MUCH LIGHT DO I NEED TO VEG CANNABIS PROPERLY?* 

It all depends on what light you are using, if its HID, standard fluoro or compact fluoro (I assume you're not using halogens!). For HID (HPS or MH) lighting, use roughly 30w per square foot, and for flowering use around 60w per square foot. This is merely a guide, your plant, light height; reflective surfaces etc make a huge difference on these numbers. For a small plant, below 1ft tall, Id say you would need at least 25w of fluorescent light. I find that it isn't at all practical to use tube fluoros for the vegetative stage past 6 inches, as only the top of the plant is receiving enough light to carry out photosynthesis properly. 

Using an energy saving compact fluoro will help 'push' the light to the base of the plant, assisting photosynthesis. If the plant indicates it needs more light by growing slowly, and with small leaf petioles, you may need more light. Go with the basic rule of keeping the fluoros very close, and using roughly 20-30w per square foot for strong vegetative growth. If you can afford to over-light your grow room, why not? You wont regret it when your plant is bushy and healthy. If you feel that you need to only purchase a minimum amount of lights, you probably shouldnt be growing. 

Growing takes effort and money, and if you can't support a plants needs you might as well just forget growing until you can afford a proper setup. Skimping on lights is the biggest mistake a grower can make, because photosynthesis is so important to for a health plant. 


*THE TRUTH ABOUT WATT RATINGS* 

When purchasing a compact fluorescent, you will notice that nearly all of them have a larger number on the box, than what it actually is. This number is the lights comparison to the brightness of a standard incandescent globe. Do not be fooled, this does not mean that the light is 100w! It is most likely around 18w. 

Now, here is where the myth behind these lights is uncovered. Most people will say that you should totally discard the brightness rating. This is wrong! The brighter a light is, the more penetration it has. With a usual, run-of-the-mill compact fluorescent (say, 15w) it emits only 15w of light with poor penetration. An energy saving compact fluorescent with 15w of light, which is rated to 100w of light, will only emit 15w of light. The difference between the two is, the energy saving light has a much stronger light penetration of the normal one, while still only emitting 15w of light. 

This is beneficial to growers because with a larger plant, a normal 15w compact fluoro will sufficiently light one part of the plant, and by the time the light has reached the other side of the plant, so much of the light has been lost that it is barely worth having. With the energy saving compact fluorescents, the light will travel to the other side of the plant, and still have enough intensity for reasonable results. 


*HANGING YOUR LIGHTS OVER YOUR PLANTS* 

Keep these lights under a reflector all of the time to concentrate the light onto the plant. Hang them horizontally, as most of the light is given off by the middle of the tubes. Keep them close to the plants. As a general rule of thumb, 1 inch away from the top of the plant is perfect. Any more, and you're wasting your time, and less and you risk burning your plant (although these lights are very cool, it is possible to burn your plant if it touches the light or ballast for an extended period of time). If you're given the option, go for a few compact fluoros positioned around the plant, as opposed to 1 strong light at the top. Positioning lights around the plant help stop vertical stretching, and encourage the plant to bush out. 


*WHY IS A HID "BETTER" THAN A COMPACT FLUORESCENT?* 

HID lighting is generally accepted as a better light for growing cannabis for a few reasons... 
· It has much better light penetration 
· It is much more powerful (higher lumen output) 
· It is stronger in light spectrums suited for growing plants 

What can we do to combat these problems to make the most out of our fluoros? 

· Use a good reflector. Desk lamp reflectors are perfect, along with coke cans (cut in half from top to bottom). 
· Purchase lights with high energy saving capabilities (e.g. high watt ratings)to increase light penetration 
· Purchase lights with suitable spectrum strengths for each phase of growing (eg warm white, cool white etc.) 
· Keep the lights close to maximize intensity 

*NOTES: *

· For good results, these lights must be used with a good quality reflector. They give of 360 degrees of light (in a 2D cross-section) but you will only really need 90 degrees of light (maximum). Building a reflector will help concentrate all the light to the area needed, instead of wasting it lighting up the ceiling of your grow room! 

· Although you can successfully grow and flower a cannabis plant under a fluorescent, your results will be poor and you will most likely be disappointed. Use these lights only for seedlings and clones, and perhaps the vegetative stage of the cycle. A HID light is recommended for flowering.​


----------



## EmtMdwestPipes (Apr 6, 2008)

After 10 yrs of telling myself I'm not addicted to weed..ahem....I have now decided to take that giant leap into growing. Because of my profession I rely on a little 'nip' here and there to ease that days troubles, much like my father and grandfather sitting down with a glass of scotch/irish whiskey. 

Living in the midwest has left me with unreliable sources and questionable quality. I'm looking to only have 1 or 2 plants at a time because of space/odor restrictions (I live in a closely built neighborhood) and possible visits from the in-laws. It seems like I'm going to need to have a checklist to make sure everything is accounted for (and judging by the 'you know your a stoner' list, it should ALL be written down). My wife has a great 'greenthumb' and said that she'll help just to stop my bitching when things go dry....great motivation.

I'm just trying to be efficient and don't need to over do it. I would just like to have something around for myself and be able to give some to friends traveling through to brighten their day.

This site is the bee's knees! I hope I can post some pics in the next few weeks!

E


----------



## snipsnip (Apr 6, 2008)

my plants are about 12" tall and i pruned the fan leafs and left the other small ones that grow above them . i left the top fan leafs at the very top did i screw up?


----------



## snipsnip (Apr 6, 2008)

i pruned my plant cut off all the fan leafs but the very top i left smaller leafs the grow just above the main fan leafs.did i screw up


----------



## snipsnip (Apr 6, 2008)

hello i need help


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 6, 2008)

Snipsnip, seriously, you need to kick back. You posted at 7:24, 7:26, and 8:07. Try having a little patience. This is a message board, not an instant message. I odn't know if you're trying to be rude, but it's coming off that way.


----------



## Ativas (Apr 7, 2008)

snipsnip - yeah, you screwed up big time. The plant needs those leaves to live and thrive. Some people believe in cutting off the bottom leaves when the plant gets older, but what you did ... big time screw up all right. I never cut off leaves unless they're dying, which for me, is extremely rare. Better luck next time.


----------



## strictly (Apr 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst is a genius, just the right info. Thanx.
Now, what about the flowering lighting?
$400 for a HID is out of the question.


----------



## Ativas (Apr 7, 2008)

strictly said:


> $400 for a HID is out of the question.


I don't know where you live but you can get a 1000w HPS here (Canada) starting at $269 or, $199 for a 400 ... that may be too much for you also, or no good depending on where you live but, just thought you might like to know in case it helps.

hydroponic supplies and equipment for hydroponic grow systems : Canadian Wholesale Hydroponics. 1 (877) 226-4769

You might want to look into T5 fluorescents as a cheaper option.


----------



## lolSavage (Apr 7, 2008)

I need to no whats the best site to get seeds in the u.s


----------



## strictly (Apr 7, 2008)

seeds in th U.S.? i'd like to know that too. you gotta get them from Canada, UK, or Holland. there in lays the problem. Dutch are good, Canada is too but seem to be closer watched lately. UK i don't know about. try dutch-seeds.com. they're small but really good.


----------



## Pigslap (Apr 7, 2008)

What's Up
I am new here and so far I really like the site.... I've seen a lot of good info so far.... I am growing some plants that were given to me from a friend.... This is my first time working doing this so I kinda have no Idea what I'm doing...lol... So Far I have a 400 watt Lamp and a hydroponic system... My plants aren't quite ready to move to the system yet but I was wondering.... My friend has already cropped his plants of the same seeds and it was really dry dry dry bud..... How could I avoid this and get really sticky icky icky buds.... I have Pot of Gold White Widow and Bubba Cush.... Any help would be awesome... I would say the plants are about 7 inches high rite now... Thanx for the help in advance...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 7, 2008)

Check "harvesting and curing" in FAQ's and threads. It's all there. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 7, 2008)

strictly said:


> Wikidbchofthewst is a genius, just the right info. Thanx.
> Now, what about the flowering lighting?
> $400 for a HID is out of the question.


You can use the CFL's for flowering as well. I know not everyone does it, but if you're talking about doing this for the least amount of money, that's your ticket. 

I'm telling you, get that book. It's in the TITLE: Marijuana Buds for Less: Grow 8 oz. of bud for less than $100. He uses CFL's through the whole grow, and manages to yield 8 oz.


----------



## CorporateStash (Apr 7, 2008)

Would it be possible to grow 3 or 4 plants in a 6 squar foot closet?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 7, 2008)

CorporateStash said:


> Would it be possible to grow 3 or 4 plants in a 6 squar foot closet?


Sure it would and welcome to the forum. What you would want to do is to read some journals from folks that started doing what you are thinking about doing. Pick a few that are close to the size you have and see how they did it, many have included pictures, we almost require it, particularlly if you want good answers to your questions. VV


----------



## Ativas (Apr 8, 2008)

Pigslap said:


> My friend has already cropped his plants of the same seeds and it was really dry dry dry bud..... How could I avoid this and get really sticky icky icky buds....


If it's grown properly, you'll have sticky buds, no need to worry about that. I suggest your friend did not do so, if, as you say, at harvest time his buds were not sticky.


----------



## northerndixie78 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, it looks like you guys really know what your talking about. I love this full of information. Im starting my first grow soon and all your info. has helped me very much thank you.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Apr 8, 2008)

hello everone i am just putting my foot into the feild of growing i have a 3x3 ebb and flo and a hydro hut can i get some help on how many plants i can do in this kind of system


----------



## sens1 (Apr 8, 2008)

best of luck on all you grows and welcome to the forums!
questions? check the GrowFAQ and do a search in the forums first, if you can't find answers, make a new post and ask!


----------



## chucktownskunk (Apr 9, 2008)

whats up i am trying to grow myself and i have alot of room, lights, and a hydro hut with a 3x3 tray any advice on how to start would be great!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 9, 2008)

chucktownskunk said:


> whats up i am trying to grow myself and i have alot of room, lights, and a hydro hut with a 3x3 tray any advice on how to start would be great!!





sens1 said:


> best of luck on all you grows and welcome to the forums!
> questions? check the GrowFAQ and do a search in the forums first, if you can't find answers, make a new post and ask!


Asked and answered!!


----------



## Ativas (Apr 10, 2008)

Just a thought that might help you ... I have found that one of the easiest ways for beginners to tell if a plant is a male is to look for 'bananas.' These are quite obvious when they develop and really do look similar to a banana 'bunch.' With more experience you will be able to tell earlier, but this is a very useful method for someone who is not quite sure what to look for. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ativas (Apr 10, 2008)

matth82003 said: I've got a couple of questions:

1) If my plant doesn't have any female nodes, I'm guessing it's gonna give me seeds in return. Do I germinate those seeds and start from scratch?

*Incorrect. Seeds are produced in the female plant after being pollinated by a male plant. (You are not the first person who thinks that seeds come from males; I've read it on this site a few times, but I sure don't know who came up with that one!) There is an exception to this, which is the hermaphrodite (a plant with both female and male characteristics) but that is for another discussion.*

2) ... My main question is, would it be advisable to use FLs for the plant's whole life cycle from germinating to harvesting.

* Let's put it this way, it can be done. Advisable? No, but if that's all you have then that's all you have.

Keep in mind that fluorescents are only effective for a short distance. This means that, if you're using them all the way through, you have to switch to bloom while the plants are still quite small. If it were me and fluorescents were all I had, I would veg them to no more than 6 inches. It's your choice, but taller doesn't necessarily mean better. If you don't have adequate lighting to cover the whole plant, yield suffers (among other things) and extra height does no good anyway. If you don't care to believe me, take a look around this site at all the tall, sparse looking 'trees' that won't produce any more bud than a much smaller plant with good lighting. Besides that, you'll finish much quicker also as your veg time is greatly reduced with smaller plants. Your call.
*


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to pop by and introduce myself instead of lurking all the time. I'm new here and just over five weeks into my first grow. This website and community is an amazing resource. I can't believe how much I've learned in such a short time. Thanks to all of you.

I'm starting simple. Using soil, ghetto CO2, I did get a good light though 400w with an MH conversion bulb and a HPS to follow. I water out of a bucket that has been chlorine treated. I've been giving them about 2 cups of water every other day. Nutes every four days. My girls (fingers crossed) are just about a foot tall.

I do have a few questions for any experienced folks reading this.

1. Can you tell what kind of strain I'm growing? I got the seeds from a friend and they came with no info.

2. With (or without) the info on strain, when is a good time to start flowering?

3. The newbie guide by Widow Maker recommends using 20-5-5 for nutes during the grow stage. Well, I searched all around in my local nurseries and garden supply places and couldn't find anything that had those numbers. I did get something that is 4-1-1, the right ratio. So if Widow Maker recommends using 20-5-5 at 600 PPM, does that mean that I should be using 4-1-1 at five times that, 3000 PPM?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## slabhead (Apr 10, 2008)

Howdy, I'm new to the site but not the culture. My 1st crop was in 1977. My problem is I'm not sure how to post a new thread or question. My comp skills are really old school. lol. So if I could get help with a problem; in my area is termite infestation. Yes, that's right. The little critters will literally eat the insides out from the roots up. I'm not too keen on poisoning my babies so have considered planting in plastic bags this year. Any advice on dealing with this problem? Thanks from Texas, slabhead


----------



## kurupt (Apr 10, 2008)

< names jae im new at these forums even tho i posted allready forgive meh . signed up here to give and mostly receive help


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 10, 2008)

GrowBigOrGrowHome*Howdy*







> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to pop by and introduce myself instead of lurking all the time. I'm new here and just over five weeks into my first grow. This website and community is an amazing resource. I can't believe how much I've learned in such a short time. Thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...


Welcome. NO, it does not mean you need 3000ppm of 4-1-1, you still need 600ppm, it may take you 6 times as much nutrient to get to that point. Whatever you have been doin is working to this point, you plants look nice and healthy. Start a journal, and a BIG THANX for the pictures.



> slabheadHowdy, I'm new to the site but not the culture. My 1st crop was in 1977. My problem is I'm not sure how to post a new thread or question. My comp skills are really old school. lol. So if I could get help with a problem; in my area is termite infestation. Yes, that's right. The little critters will literally eat the insides out from the roots up. I'm not too keen on poisoning my babies so have considered planting in plastic bags this year. Any advice on dealing with this problem? Thanks from Texas, slabhead


Hey slab head, welcome. Your County Extension office would be a good source of information about controlling the pests in your area with out damage 'minimal' damage to your crop and the enviroment. Tomato plants have the same rquirments as our plants so it should be easy to get this information.




> kurupt< names jae im new at these forums even tho i posted allready forgive meh . signed up here to give and mostly receive help


Welcome to the forum jae? You can post any time you want, we don't follow any special protocol around here.



> Welcome treez, here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*.
> We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV




I went back a few pages and copied and pasted it. if I knew how to tag it I would. Welcome all, start a journal, keep it together, we will help you. VV


----------



## slabhead (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks V. Never heard about termites getting in tomatoes. LOL but thanks. They seem to like the woody stems of herb though. I'll try to make a new post for help with it. In the old days I wore out a couple of Ed's grow book but this termite thing has me stumped. slabhead


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 10, 2008)

Contact the entimology Department at a State University. They will know. Tomato plants use the same hollow stem water delivery I believe. VV


----------



## derek420 (Apr 10, 2008)

im new to growing but i live near a small meadow with a large pond and i have planted seeds all throughut and i have had a few sprout and a few that im not sure are marijuana but they are growing within centimeters of where im sure i planted the seeds i have 2 sproutlings growing in a pot in my window and im hoping for the best any tips i could get would be very useful i need tips on making sure they grow im not interested in really big plants or super strong plants i just want them to grow b/c it would be more convinent for me but anything you can do to help would be nice thnx


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

derek420 said:


> im new to growing but i live near a small meadow with a large pond and i have planted seeds all throughut and i have had a few sprout and a few that im not sure are marijuana but they are growing within centimeters of where im sure i planted the seeds i have 2 sproutlings growing in a pot in my window and im hoping for the best any tips i could get would be very useful i need tips on making sure they grow im not interested in really big plants or super strong plants i just want them to grow b/c it would be more convinent for me but anything you can do to help would be nice thnx


GROWFAQ

Go there, there's a section on growing outdoors.


----------



## Ativas (Apr 11, 2008)

GrowBigOrGrowHome said:


> With (or without) the info on strain, when is a good time to start flowering?


Since your plants are a foot tall and you are using a 400 watt light I would recommend blooming now. 400 watts is fine for growing, but in reality, it's not a lot; this means that your plants could triple in size during flowering alone - for certain they will double. (The more light you have, the more compact/natural your plants will grow. Less light equals stretching. Beginners often get this backwards.) You don't want the finished height of your plants to be more than what can be covered properly by the lighting you have - in your case, a 400 watt lamp. If your plants triple, that's 3 feet tall and a 400 watt can't handle much more than that - not properly anyway. Taller doesn't necessarily mean more yield; that's only true if you have the light to handle the height. I'm attaching a pic of the kind of lush, compact growth you get with proper lighting. The plants in the pic are 6 days into bloom. Make your own decision about when to flower but I strongly advise that 18 inches should be a maximum before switching. As I said, I'd do it now - it'll be easier for you to maintain a healthy plant over all, but, it's your choice, not mine.


----------



## daniyal (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey guys I'm a long time smoker from Pakistan.. recently got into forums and stuff so stumbled on this and thought I'd see what the global community is up to


----------



## DetroitKush (Apr 11, 2008)

Just wanted to put my face on the scene. I've been indulging for the last ten years or so, and only as of this past full year, have I been introduced to SO MANY strains of "name brand" Marijane. I'm breaking myself messin with these "kushes".. 2 years ago there was only rego's, "ghan" and maybe some "popcorns" or "jamaican". But now, oooh baby. Just this past month I've experienced "Grape N Ape, SourDiesel, Larry's O.G. Kush, Strawberrry Cough, Purple Kush, Grandaddy Purps, And the latest is this Nightmare Kush and SugarBear. I used to think They were lying with all these diff. names. Okay, my rant is over. NICE TO MEET ALL OF YOU AND GLAD TO BE HERE!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 11, 2008)

Boy Howdy , Detroit, welcome to RIU, glad you are here too.


----------



## lolSavage (Apr 12, 2008)

i wanted 2 no whats the best soil to use



(fine my on you tube lolsavage )


----------



## dubtrice (Apr 12, 2008)

yea im new here, i was looking for help with cloning when I found this website today. ive been growing for a few years now, nothing serious, I just like being able to smoke my own buds...

This is my first plant-






This is my second plant, the one im currently working with -






Both plants were grown indoors using only sunlight
It takes alot longer, but it costs me nothing..

My first plant gave me about an O of some mid-grade..
this second plant is a lot smaller, but it has much more THC on the leaves and buds, and theres not a damn seed on it, so I can tell its gonna be BOMB.. cant wait to try it out..


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 12, 2008)

He dub, welcome to the forum, now you need to start a journal and share 'the rest of the story'. Thanx for the pictures, we are picture hors. VV


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

hey dub, that's how I found this site too! lol, looking for help. I found it, and I never left! If you're still looking for info on cloning, there's a whole section of it in the GrowFAQ, under "How to grow marijuana-the basics"


----------



## strictly (Apr 12, 2008)

Lighting question for anyone that can anwer.
If you have one light with 2800 lumens and another with 2650 lumens; does that mean you have 5450 lumens?
I'm working with 8 square feet and i think i need more light.
Hey WIKIDBCHOFTHEWST, what happened to the kittens?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm just rockin this av to support the karmic love circle
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56625-whats-rep-points-do-i-63.html#post727584
lol, I do kinda miss my stoned kitty though.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 12, 2008)

strictly said:


> Lighting question for anyone that can anwer.
> If you have one light with 2800 lumens and another with 2650 lumens; does that mean you have 5450 lumens?
> I'm working with 8 square feet and i think i need more light.


Yes the lumens are added,and yes you need more,you never have enuff light.


----------



## samson3 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey all, I love this site. Seems like there are a lot of people here who really know their stuff, but also some bullshitters. Oh well, thats life. Check out my gallery, got a few flavors. I'm a week into flowering so I'll be sure to keep the pics coming. Smoke everyday


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome Samson, we call them Marijuanistas, asking questions about light one day giving advice the next. For infomation on how to start your own journal and post pictures right in your thread please read post #1292 in this thread, its on page 30. I am sure there are other ways too, this one works for me. I'm an old man and this is the best way for me to be able to 'see' what is happening. We stoners are to lazy to go look in the gallery. If you post them in your thread we don't have to, and if we want to ignore the picture of '10 seeds I got' we can do that too. When you get that journal up and running could you send me a link. You may want to send a link to Garden Knowm (SeeMoreBuds) as well. He is running a Journal Competition of sorts, and second place is still open.lol VV


----------



## Sherry (Apr 13, 2008)

Just wanna introdue myself; I am Sherry. I lurked a few months before registering - I'm a good lurker. Great people in here. It's been over 25 years since my last growing venture - I did indoors and out - for all you young folk - we didn't have the internet - we had High Times and a couple of gowing guides - some better than others. By the time finished I did have about 50 females (from my toughest high-yield/high thc afghans) - nothing big, just for stash and some extra spending money.
Now I'm back out in woodland US of A, and I plan to grow again - outdoors. I'm starting 4 snow white, 3 venus, 3 super girl inside; I should have the 20 lemon skunk and 10 himalayan gold by the end of week. 
so far they're looking good - all femiinized - when I start cloning I'll cut the lights under 12/12 and find the true females and then KILL the males. I keep everything in my head - no paperwork grow journal, so let's hope I don't become brain-damaged for at least the next, oh, 3 months 
Anyway, it's nice to meet y'all and I'm sure I'll be coming back here for some gr8 tips'tricks - there's some very knowledgable folk here and I intend to utilize their BRAINS...
peace out, Sherry


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome Sherry,did you have "Grow Yer Own Stone" back in the old days? This site is so much better...


----------



## GroWizard221 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yo Nervana Has Amazing Seeds I got some last year but North America's Favorite " Since 1994 they are a WHOLE lot faster. Nevana seeds are big an chunky tho and I got 4 plant out a pak out 10


----------



## thor369 (Apr 14, 2008)

i am kinda new here, living in cali, me and roommate/girlfriend both qualify for med cards, and about to get them. we are looking to buy 5 acres, it might be in a diff county then what i am living in now, so waiting for cards, till we settle down. but i had questions about selling excess grow to clubs. how much can 1 sell back to a club, without getting in federal trouble? or is selling ANY to a club get you on a list? we need to offset power cost/equipment cost. i am not looking for a 2nd income, just to fill in the costs of the over head. with us both retired/disabled, we are on a very limited income, the home/land we are buying/building (buying land, building home) is going to cost us about 40% of our income, for a mortgage. i cant afford a $600 power bill. but if i can sell 4 pounds to 6 pounds a year to a club, it will cover power, and equipment costs.

i just want a little insight from cali med card holders who might know a bit in this area.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You will get responses, the problem is of course the federal laws, rico in particular, that makes it sticky. In general, its easier to ignore $100,000 in income than it it to make a $10.00 error on a tax return. I wouldn't care how much cash I took in, I would list all of the expenses and enough income to cover those expenses on a Federal Schedule C. Every trip I took within the State would be a business trip and every meal I had more than 35 miles from home would be a business meal. I would keep a journal of all of of that. Of course thats because I know that the John Smith I had lunch with in Modesto, won't tell anybody he wasn't there, they don't have the time to check. Just get a fedederal schedule C, they give you instructions on all of the expenses. If you make that part look right, they really don't and can't check your sales figures. VV


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 14, 2008)

thor369 said:


> i am kinda new here, living in cali, me and roommate/girlfriend both qualify for med cards, and about to get them. we are looking to buy 5 acres, it might be in a diff county then what i am living in now, so waiting for cards, till we settle down. but i had questions about selling excess grow to clubs. how much can 1 sell back to a club, without getting in federal trouble? or is selling ANY to a club get you on a list? we need to offset power cost/equipment cost. i am not looking for a 2nd income, just to fill in the costs of the over head. with us both retired/disabled, we are on a very limited income, the home/land we are buying/building (buying land, building home) is going to cost us about 40% of our income, for a mortgage. i cant afford a $600 power bill. but if i can sell 4 pounds to 6 pounds a year to a club, it will cover power, and equipment costs.
> 
> i just want a little insight from cali med card holders who might know a bit in this area.


I personally don't know about that, but I do know that the counties of the Sierra tend to be among the most generous in their allowances. Some of them, though rather poor, have fought the feds in their efforts to close down dispensaries and suppliers. Considering the timing of things, I'd wager you could find 5 acres _easily_ for an excellent price. If you come in as a principle then you're ready to rock & roll. 

One caveat: the realtors in these areas are not as information savvy as those in metropolitan areas. The county I live in is known as Amateur County, and for very good reason. Just be ready to watch over whomever you work with VERY closely, and don't be surprised if they don't even know how to use the internet.

As for the power bill, in the counties south of El Dorado power is EXTREMELY expensive. Our regular power bills have been on the order several hundred dollars, and closer to $1,000 during very hot summer months. Oddly enough, while our power bills have been coming DOWN the past three months, our propane bills have tripled, ugh.


----------



## thor369 (Apr 14, 2008)

well, thank you to both. 

i am going northern cali, above placer. but the power Co. is same as i got now, and at .1277 a Kw. i know about Real Estate, and got people we are paying, to make sure i get what i want. i saw 40 acres i luved, at $12,000, but it is at 6000 Alt, and GF is on O2 tanks, it is too high for her. the 5 i am looking at are close to 3500 Ft, better for her, but at $57K. we are building after, so i am going to miss outdoors this year, i got a few ideas i will post strings on, after set up. gemmie 6 months to work out details.

lov this site, it rocks over books, and rumors on what to do 20 Yrs ago. i can learn more here is 6 months, watching others, then i could in 3 Yrs of practice.

i use to own a restaurant years ago, i know how to keep a 1099, and an expense sheet.

(new digital ballests, 10% write off every year, new HPS 600's x5 a year, every elect bill, i can set it up to run its own meter. so i can write it off,ECT ECT too)

the guy hooking the power is my BRO, i will have it set up in an outside building, build just for it, AC units, venting, it is a way i never seen yet in here, i bet it will amuse a few people, when i start it up.


but i dont want to cross the line as "commercial" from medical. but even if i sell 2 or 3Lb to a club, i will write off everything it took me to produce it!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 14, 2008)

North of Placer, eh? That's some good ground out that way. Good luck!


----------



## thor369 (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you, it is a 3 Yr plan, getting down to the last 4 months, all the money is falling together, i cant wait. 

getting antsy!


----------



## pesadee (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi everyone this looks a great site, hoping to learn alot more from here.
I have been reading for like ever trying to get prepared for my first grow, think im ready now . Well here goes wish me luck!


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 15, 2008)

Luck to you!


----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Welcome Sherry,did you have "Grow Yer Own Stone" back in the old days? This site is so much better...


Hey J spaz,
It was pretty tough - espescially where I was located - no walmarts or hydro stores anywhere. I made do with 1 growing guide I found in High Times (and mail-ordered hydro set up w/ 3 MH 1000 w- after 6 years it was dog-eared. I grew one room w/hydro and the other soil, it took me almost 3 years to finally get 50+ gorgeous girls from some bagweed - afghani.
6 years into it I was doing okay - then my lease was UP - had to move 
So I Gave my clones plants to a friend who didn't know what to do with 'em - ended up killing all of them
I still will not talk to that moron.
Oy.
Anyway the next 5 or so years should prove very educational - and profitable I'm a gonna stick w/soil this time - inside and out...
Peace, sherry


----------



## joycem1 (Apr 15, 2008)

hey, joycey here, gonna start growing soon, live in the UK and thinkin of growning in my garage. Never grew before, anybody got any suggestions on equipment and seeds?

Thanks, safe..


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm not new to growing, just new here.
My avatar says that I'm able to roll a joint....This old fool can do a lot more than that.
I've been tokin' for 25 years and growin' for 17 years.
Is there a test I can take to upgrade my status? 
I'm not saying that I know more than the gurus here, quite the opposite.
I've learned something new every time I've logged on,
even tried out some new techniques. 
So you can teach an old dog new tricks....
but nothin' beats lickin' your own balls. (figuratively)


----------



## High4Life (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like i belong here ,,, Howdy youse Crazy fuckers Rep2+_ and we are friends


----------



## SPARKEY (Apr 15, 2008)

hello everybody,im new im from oklahoma and the names tom. i know this is a kickass site. im a nebie grower, so i will be asking alot of questions. later


----------



## imajoker (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi I'm new! lol That's what this is for. I live in LA and am hoping to learn more about growing and species.

Thanks


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 15, 2008)

[


> quote=RandomJesus;739954]Hello everyone, I'm not new to growing, just new here.
> My avatar says that I'm able to roll a joint....This old fool can do a lot more than that.
> I've been tokin' for 25 years and growin' for 17 years.
> Is there a test I can take to upgrade my status?
> ...


]

I ...uhhh i can think of a few things better, literally and figuretively. Trust me, the folks on rollitup will quickly use the knowledge you have. Start a journal, share your past growing experience, any special things you have developed, etc. You will think we are sponges,...or leaches , your choice. We are picture hors, almost demanded, considered like a thousand words, and did I mention we like pictures. 
Actually every time you post a response you will go thru a test in this forum, folks will click on your profile and see what else you have had to say. I'd say with 124 posts 1/2 month, the people you have helped or hurt have already tested you. I will check too, with over 10,000 members its sometimes hard to remember names, well at least it is for old people, good advice is not forgotten. 
We have had several new members join that have years more of experience than some of us that have been here for awhile, I haven't quite made my second anniversary growing yet. Most of the information I have used came from the folks right here. Welcome, visit my journal if you have the time, this is my first try with the BlueBerry Varieties, I could use the help. 
Welcome Sherry, saw you check in, Joycie welcome, you two need to check in at our Ladies Thread as well, think it was wikidbchofthewest (sp it was from mememory, gotta love old people) that started the last one, welcome sparky and joker. 

Next step is a journal, I posted how you do that, at least one method, its rather lengthy, imagine that, its on page 130 of this thread if you need, most don't. VV


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 15, 2008)

SPARKEY said:


> hello everybody,im new im from oklahoma and the names tom. i know this is a kickass site. im a nebie grower, so i will be asking alot of questions. later





imajoker said:


> Hi I'm new! lol That's what this is for. I live in LA and am hoping to learn more about growing and species.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to RIU. Check GrowFAQ at top of page ,and if you can't find what you need ask. Someone will know. Good luck.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, but some people get kinda bent when a question is asked if they believe it's already been answered. To that end, I have to say that the search function on this site is pretty touchy, you have to use a certain number of words and/or characters, and even then you can't search too often, etcetera.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 15, 2008)

Well Seamaiden I try to be patient with noobs,and if I can't answer at least point them to where to find it. The search function works after a fashion once you learn how( number of characters etc.).


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 15, 2008)

I've done a _lot_ of work on other sites giving advice of an aquatic nature. I try not to crack people over the head for asking a simple question. Instead, if I can find them I provide links. Not everyone is as net or computer savvy as others, so I think that patience with them is a virtue, and for ME, most certainly appreciated.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I've done a _lot_ of work on other sites giving advice of an aquatic nature. I try not to crack people over the head for asking a simple question. Instead, if I can find them I provide links. Not everyone is as net or computer savvy as others, so I think that patience with them is a virtue, and for ME, most certainly appreciated.


That is certainly an issue here, just like it is anywhere you go. And I am sure you noticed that the ladies get treated a little better when the ask another dumb question, just like that is everywhere also. With the number of members we have its impossible to control all of the responses. We do try our best to make new people feel welcome, we ask them to meet us half way. If something specific happened that concerned you, a response you thought was particullary rude, etc, pm my about it, I have been known to jump on an issue a time or two. My theory is that the best way to get good interaction with folks you might be able to help is to post a journal. I think I heard something about a contest for them in fact. And now its your turn, check the subscribe and check in for new folks you can help, most of them check in here sooner or later.
If you have the time please stop by my journal, its my first try with the BlueBerry varieties and I can use a lot of help. VV


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 15, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> That is certainly an issue here, just like it is anywhere you go. And I am sure you noticed that the ladies get treated a little better when the ask another dumb question, just like that is everywhere also.


Yes, I sure have noticed that. I just try to take the position of "the only dumb question is the one you didn't ask."


VictorVIcious said:


> With the number of members we have its impossible to control all of the responses.


Good LORD I can't believe the traffic here! It is IMPOSSIBLE to keep up and be able to do other things like, you know, go to the bathroom. 


VictorVIcious said:


> We do try our best to make new people feel welcome, we ask them to meet us half way. If something specific happened that concerned you, a response you thought was particullary rude, etc, pm my about it, I have been known to jump on an issue a time or two.


I'll take note of that. I tend to hold back, and then once I decide to jump in, well.. I speak my mind.  


VictorVIcious said:


> My theory is that the best way to get good interaction with folks you might be able to help is to post a journal. I think I heard something about a contest for them in fact. And now its your turn, check the subscribe and check in for new folks you can help, most of them check in here sooner or later.
> If you have the time please stop by my journal, its my first try with the BlueBerry varieties and I can use a lot of help. VV


VV, I have never grown the maryjane before. The horticultural and other knowledge I have I have gained through other arenas. Some things make sense to me, and some don't, scientifically speaking. I'm still trying to sort of find my way around the site, there is a LOT going on here, a LOT of features, a lot of site peculiarities, and so on. Once I get things sorted I'll probably make more/better use of things like the journals. At the moment I'm still trying to read all there is in the FAQs!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Yes, I sure have noticed that. I just try to take the position of "the only dumb question is the one you didn't ask."
> 
> Good LORD I can't believe the traffic here! It is IMPOSSIBLE to keep up and be able to do other things like, you know, go to the bathroom.
> 
> ...


 
I remember now, you had experience , ok like I said hard to keep track. All of the planing begins with the space you have available, you probably have one in mind. You probably have a good idea of the system you might consider and the medium, etc. The start of a journal can be as simple as the intro and some ideas, budgets always help for folks wanting to work within the parameters you set. 
Have you ever designed a chart you found useful for keeping track of daily ppm, ph and water usage. I'm going to have to come up with something, a page a day isn't real efficient. If you have one send it my way. Remember if you can get the 7 basics in balance you will be successful growing plants 99% of the time, don't let us complicate it with our jargon, lst and nft and supercropping lollipopping scrog and sog, what the .... its still just a weed, grown for thousands of years without our help. VV


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, no no, not me. I've only started my very first seeds (successful) week before last. However, I have a good bit of fish knowledge and experience, and it seems that a lot of things just kind of translate. Fish and weed may be kind of the same in that they've both been around doing their thing for a hell of a long time. But, you're not kidding about the jargon, I don't know what most of it is. 'Twould be the same for a new reefer (saltwater type) coming into "my" world. 

The only charts I could come up with would look a lot like fecal logs..  Just kidding! Not exactly, but.. you get my drift.

I guess I'll take my very first thread and make that into a sort of journal. The only problem is that I've started the grow pretty much exactly as I cook: Took what I had, threw it together and then see what comes out.

Ok.. now I have to search on what the seven basics are. I'm still practicing that sexing thang.


----------



## csitoker (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey fellow tokers, just joined your site, looks real nice and has alot of good info for someone like me who is just starting to grow for the first time this year.. Anyway looking foward to getting to know some of you guys, peace out and happy tokennn


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know how I've managed to make myself so comfortable here. Maybe it's the furniture. Plus, they let me listen to whatever music I want to.


----------



## csitoker (Apr 16, 2008)

Probably becasue your talking to people who share the same hobby as you, really helps, thats why all my friends are mostly stoners.. best kind of people if you ask me.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome CSI , Seamaiden I'd forgotten that you were new,seems like you've jumped right in...


----------



## jerry1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey!!! I'm brand new and my name is Jerry.

I'm gathering all of my resources and documents to starting my hydroponic system. I'll be doing it completely out of a home basement, and it will be the first hydroponic system that i've tried.

I have attempted to grow organically, and succeeded.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 16, 2008)

cool beans jerry! You should start a grow journal, let us watch you in action.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 16, 2008)

csitoker said:


> Probably becasue your talking to people who share the same hobby as you, really helps, thats why all my friends are mostly stoners.. best kind of people if you ask me.


You know, you're right. The only couples the hubster and I have made since moving are both STONER couples (although, it's we wives who really burn the ganj). 


jimmyspaz said:


> Welcome CSI , Seamaiden I'd forgotten that you were new,seems like you've jumped right in...


 I have, haven't I? Maybe learning to type wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## csitoker (Apr 16, 2008)

Seems ive gotten lucky with my seeds, started germinating them 2 days ago and 13 out of the 20 have already sprouted ! Now the fun begins although im not sure if there the best strand, the weed the seeds came from got me pretty baked so it should be alright stuff im hoping.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome csi and SeaMaiden I'm gonna roll one for ya, you and the hubster stop by when your in town. VV


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I don't know how I've managed to make myself so comfortable here. Maybe it's the furniture. Plus, they let me listen to whatever music I want to.



yeah, can you get off my lap... just for a second.. gotta rearrange the nutz..


----------



## sens1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard Jerry, check out the growFAQ links and search in the forums If you need any info, there's heaps of stuff. If you can't find what you need then post in forums.

Good luck with your grow! if you have any good organic tips let us know.


----------



## wannabehigher (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey, I am brand new to this, so I guess I am in the right place. I am learning all about the wonderful wide world of growing and it seems to me that this ain't going to be as easy as helping my daddy plant in the garden when I was a little girl. I used to care for the plants, so know about that, but it seems the more I read, the more confused I get. EVERYBODY does it differently. OYE! So I could use some help with ideas on how to start getting going, my seeds are germinating and I hope that I have chosed the right method. Any suggestions. Someone recommended red fox, and I don't know for sure if I can get that here in town! What soil should I use?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome wannabe, check growFAQ's at top of page, if you can't find an answer, do a search,if still no luck, post a question,somebody probably knows. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't worry about it, higher. It's a PLANT, a plant that's been growing all on its own just fine for _thousands_ of years. Sure, it wasn't the finest bud, but I bet ya that has more to do with genetics than people seriously overthinking how to grow a weed.

Mother Nature gets things right, and when she gets 'em wrong, they "self-correct". I'm beginning to look at this grow thing exactly as the fish thing -- it is just as much an art as a science (little emphasis on the science aspect). People come up with all these new ways to keep fish, when the fact of the matter is that as long as you duplicate natural conditions, the fish is going to do the thing it's been doing for millenia. Don't sweat it.  Give it what it needs, and it will grow.


----------



## smokie2008 (Apr 17, 2008)

hello all i've been growing for 1 year and still have a lot to learn so i look forward to picking lots of brains 
"stay cean STAY GREEN!"


----------



## Chimpy (Apr 17, 2008)

'Sup everyone! I'm just starting to grow,and this happens to be a very information rich place.. I've learned quite a bit in the past few days,and hope to learn a lot more.


----------



## Crutchie (Apr 17, 2008)

I have never posted anything before, but I have a friend who lives in Europe who bought the aerogarden and used it to grow. He got good results and sent me some pictures to post. How do I do it?
Thanks!


----------



## Crutchie (Apr 17, 2008)

I will try this, take a look at the pics of the aerogarden


----------



## bluntedLINY (Apr 17, 2008)

Wanted to say hi and thanks for all the great info. 

Also had a question for the mods- If you are starting a new thread, if it is not approved will the OP be notified?


----------



## pillowpants (Apr 17, 2008)

whats up. i recently joined rollitup because it is my friends and i's first year growing. we are having a grow competition to see who does the best. i am the only one that is actually taking time and researching what it takes while they throw some seeds and add some water and don't know shit about anything else


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, we are growing as you can all see by the post above and below your own. It takes on old man a while to cut and paste them all, so let me see if I can be concise... stop laughing back there, I sea you maiden.... Welcome Smokie, Chimpy, Crutchie, Blunted and Pillow Pants. Crutchie?? whats that about? I see you figured out how to post thumbnail picture's thanx for those, you will find several aerogarden journal here, I think most folks modified them to get more height. Pillow Pants, thats life, most folks won't put in the effort. On page 130 of this thread, there is a post that shows one way to start a journal, I'm sure there are others.
We do have a contest of sorts going involving Grow Journals, it being run by Garden Knowm, check that out, second place is still open and I don't think it ends until some time next year. The idea is to post a journal someone else could duplicate from the information you post in your journal. 
What?? well its concise for me. Welcome folks. Visit my journals if you like they are in my signature at the bottom of the page, the blues is the one we are working on right now.... alright, stick a fork in it, I am done. VV


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, in that case, pillowpants, my money's on you


----------



## stonerkid0880 (Apr 17, 2008)

im trying to grow some marijuana and i just planted the seeds 2 days ago after i germenated them how long before it sprouts from the soil


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 17, 2008)

stoner, it usually takes a couple days. If it's already been 2 days, I would bet you'll be seeing them soon. If you put them further down in the soil, or if you packed the soil down on top, it might take a little longer...

Just remember to be patient. You're growing marijuana, and it's going to take time. Don't worry, I'm sure you'll see your sprouts soon, then you can start a grow journal!


----------



## csitoker (Apr 17, 2008)

Put my 15 seeds in the pots today after 4 days of germination, Hoping to get a few days of nice warm weather after this rain today, should be good conditions for growing the next few weeks. Im so pumped to see my plants grow, I even dream about it !!  P.S 4:20 in 2 days !!!!!!


----------



## Backwoods grower (Apr 17, 2008)

I knew to start here first but....really like what i see and have learned.. thats yall..


----------



## pillowpants (Apr 17, 2008)

thank you for the warm welcoming victor  . i can already tell that i am going to get a lot out of this site. 
the people are friendly and the bud they grow looks fucking delicious


----------



## csitoker (Apr 18, 2008)

pillowpants said:


> thank you for the warm welcoming victor  . i can already tell that i am going to get a lot out of this site.
> the people are friendly and the bud they grow looks fucking delicious


Ummmm your right they do, makes me droll just thinking about it..


----------



## HumboldtHigh (Apr 18, 2008)

hey im a super rookie when it comes to growning, i have 2 plants i just bought from the medical club, i have 650w light for it a fan running in the room, and there dying. i dont know why... any suggestions? i dont think i over watered them ...?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

How close is your light? What's the temp of the grow room? What's your watering schedule?


----------



## smokeyloki (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there any way to contact a mod? I changed my username and remade a post under this name. No need for the other post to be reviewed/approved.

I tried clicking on send a message and it won't let me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

Our mods are: 
Widow Maker, Garden Knowm, OpenDNS, fdd2blk

click on a name, it'll take you to their profile and you can PM them from there if you still need to.


----------



## Backwoods grower (Apr 18, 2008)

* Just want to say thanks for the info and the help, even more the lil tips, The tip on when you start seeds out the old way of paper towels on a saucer, make sure to put it inside a paggie it does help it keep moist longer. *


----------



## smokeyloki (Apr 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Our mods are:
> Widow Maker, Garden Knowm, OpenDNS, fdd2blk
> 
> click on a name, it'll take you to their profile and you can PM them from there if you still need to.


Any reason it wouldn't let me send anyone a message?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

You need to enable Private Messaging, right now you have it disabled, so you can't receive OR send PMs


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

Go to *My Rollitup*, go to the *Control Panel* on the left, under *Settings & Options* choose *Edit Options*, then scroll down and click on Enable Private Messaging, and save the new settings


----------



## smokeyloki (Apr 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Go to *My Rollitup*, go to the *Control Panel* on the left, under *Settings & Options* choose *Edit Options*, then scroll down and click on Enable Private Messaging, and save the new settings


Wiki thanks for helping me out here!

lol I must be the noob of all noobs...I don't even see that as an option

Sub categories:

Login & Privacy
Messaging & Notification
Thread Display Options
Date & Time Options
Miscellaneous Options
Zoints Options

There is no option listed in any of those for private messaging.


----------



## smokie2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

I will enjoy chatting with u all check out my profile as i will be doing a blog on my current 2 pounder grow its just starting today 
"and so it begins" lol 
STAY CEAN STAY GREEN


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 19, 2008)

smokeyloki said:


> Wiki thanks for helping me out here!
> 
> lol I must be the noob of all noobs...I don't even see that as an option
> 
> ...


It's in messaging and notification " enable private messaging"


----------



## smokeyloki (Apr 19, 2008)

I only have these two options listed under messaging and notification:

Receive Email -this is checked off

Default Thread Subscription Mode- daily email notification

I have no idea why I am not seeing what you guys are telling me should be there.


----------



## Jwhitt (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello, new to the site, looks like a cool board, hope to learn some new tricks here


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 19, 2008)

smokeyloki said:


> I only have these two options listed under messaging and notification:
> 
> Receive Email -this is checked off
> 
> ...


Dude, if I can do it, you can too. Calm down for a minute.



> WikidbchofthewstGo to *My Rollitup*, go to the *Control Panel* on the left, under *Settings & Options* choose *Edit Options*, then scroll down and click on Enable Private Messaging, and save the new settings


You got to the control panel. You see, its labled at the top. Now look down the list to Options and click on that. Breath, we are almost there. This page gives you Options and one of the has to do with Enable Private Messages. You will see several options for controlling you Options, thats why we call them options?
Look it took me a year to figure out how to link but I was able to follow her post, no problem. VV


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

Under messaging and notification it should look like this:


Edit: welcome Jwhitt! Got any private messaging questions? Cuz nows the time, lol


----------



## highdro (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello people,been reading and learning a lot here.very valuable stuff.let me tell u what I got right now about 6or7 week gdp and an unkown under 24 hour hps in a small place .got some ak47 but have no room,so I started a second place with florecents not sure how that's gonna work.tryin to grow some bagseeds first befote I do the ak.any info or questions get at me


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 19, 2008)

smokeyloki said:


> I only have these two options listed under messaging and notification:
> 
> Receive Email -this is checked off
> 
> ...


I am with loki. I only have two options under messaging and notification as well. Do you gain more options after you post more messages?


Messaging & Notification Receive EmailFrom time to time, the administrators may want to send you email notices.​

If you do not want to receive these notices, disable this option. Receive Email from Administrators Default Thread Subscription ModeWhen you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread. Do not subscribe No email notification Instant email notification Daily email notification Weekly email notification Default Thread Subscription Mode:​


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

This is so wierd, because no, PMs aren't earned by posting -- at least I don't think so. I've had PMing since day one, never did anything special to set it up...Maybe you guys should go to the support forum


----------



## Sherry (Apr 19, 2008)

smokeyloki said:


> I only have these two options listed under messaging and notification:
> 
> Receive Email -this is checked off
> 
> ...


You're not scrolling down enough:

Here's the edit options page:
".....
Receive Email 

From time to time, the administrators may want to send you email notices.

If you do not want to receive these notices, disable this option. 

Receive Email from Administrators 

Default Thread Subscription Mode 

When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread. 

Default Thread Subscription Mode: 


Private Messaging 

This forum features a private messaging system, which allows members to send messages to one another privately.

If you do not want to send or receive private messages, you may disable the private messaging system. 

Enable Private Messaging 

You may limit the receipt of private messages to just moderators and those on your buddy list. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.Receive Private Messages only from Buddies and Moderators 
................"


See where that option is for private messaging? Scroll PAST "Receive Email from Administrators" 

Then put a CHECK-MARK in "Enable Private Messaging"

That's it... 

Just keep scrolling down the page - I just registered recently and my options page should be identical to yours.


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 19, 2008)

Something must be wrong with my account then because I only have 2 sub topics under "Messaging and Notification". They are "Receive Email" and "Default Thread Subscription Mode".

There is no more to scroll down to. If I scroll down I go to the next box that says "Thread Display Options". It's just not there...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

Well...I know we're having problems with the Networking...and we're having problems with the Elite membership....so maybe this is another issue...

But, I joined MAR 2008, thewood66 joined FEB 2008...so I joined AFTER and was able to get PM working...I don't know what's wrong


----------



## smokeyloki (Apr 19, 2008)

No worries, I'll get it sorted out.

So...if I want to make a post and include pics, can I use clickable thumbnails from photobucket or are there certain rule to posting pics here?

I wanted to see how my grow is going and also find out if they are getting too big for the containers they are in. I am starting indoors and then moving them outside so I don't want to transplant more than once if possible.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

you can either upload an attachment using the site, or yeah, use photobucket with the




tags


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 19, 2008)

smokeyloki said:


> No worries, I'll get it sorted out.
> 
> So...if I want to make a post and include pics, can I use clickable thumbnails from photobucket or are there certain rule to posting pics here?
> 
> I wanted to see how my grow is going and also find out if they are getting too big for the containers they are in. I am starting indoors and then moving them outside so I don't want to transplant more than once if possible.


Page 130 of this thread has a method for doing this. Photo bucket tends to widen the screen and make it hard to follow conversations. Glad you got the other figured out. VV


----------



## smokeyloki (Apr 19, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Glad you got the other figured out. VV


No go on it so far but it seems to just be a site issue. Thanks for the photo info.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2008)

Newbie here.I have 9 strains and wondering which to start with.
1. top 44
2.pure afgani
3.jock horror
4.papaya
5.NL
6.Thc bomb
7.bubblegum
8.big bud
9.white rhino


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 20, 2008)

Mindmelted said:


> Newbie here.I have 9 strains and wondering which to start with.
> 1. top 44
> 2.pure afgani
> 3.jock horror
> ...


They are all good, but the NL may be easiest to grow for a noobie. Good luck, and don't be a stranger long. (more posts...pics if poss.).


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks jimmyspaz.

I have a 2x2x4 grow box.It has 200cfm fan for exhayust,passive intake.Interchangable 175w Mh and A 150w Hps.Temp with light on is 81.9,lights off is 74.2

Temp at top plant height is 80.9
I tried a junk seed and grew it,the light was 4 inches away from top and it grew well.
I have a 16 plant Dwc,with charcoal scubber inside box.Will be doing sog.Mother plant will be somewhere else.Any thoughts at what more i can do for 1st grow.


----------



## HumboldtHigh (Apr 20, 2008)

the temp is always around 79 degrees. light was about 5 feet away, but i just moved it about 2 feet away now so its closer. i was watering everyday, now im only watering every 2-3 days?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

I gotta MEMBER for your mom


----------



## Kivi (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 21, 2008)

welcome kivi. hope you enjoy our little group. I can't rep them for it, I have to spread it around. I want to thank wikid, jimmy and ace for taking the time to try and make sure we welcome all of our new members. And I hope your 4/20 was as nice as mine. VV


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

HumboldtHigh said:


> the temp is always around 79 degrees. light was about 5 feet away, but i just moved it about 2 feet away now so its closer. i was watering everyday, now im only watering every 2-3 days?


Dude, lol, you took so long to answer, when you first posted, I totally forgot what the hell you were talking about, sorry.

Anyways, I keep my lights 3-4 INCHES away from my plants...you should keep them as close as you can without burning your plants. Test the distance with your arm, if the light's too hot for you, then it's too hot for your plant. Which leads me to my other question...Do you have a fan going? And what size pots are your plants in? Watering everyday, even every 2-3 days sounds too often, but that's by comparison to MY watering schedule...if your soil is really drying out that fast, then I guess....Are you testing the soils moisture before you water? Most people can tell just by feeling with their finger, but if you're really unsure you can buy a moisture meter....



Garden Knowm said:


> I gotta MEMBER for your mom


you MEMBER....



Kivi said:


> Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all!


Salutations



VictorVIcious said:


> welcome kivi. hope you enjoy our little group. I can't rep them for it, I have to spread it around. I want to thank wikid, jimmy and ace for taking the time to try and make sure we welcome all of our new members. And I hope your 4/20 was as nice as mine. VV


Can't let you have all the fun V


----------



## GanjaFaery (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi  New member here from Australia...

Looking forward to meeting other Oz growers for some educating. Smokin for 30yrs but don't know sh*t from clay when it comes to strains and hydroponic systems etc etc....

Anyone here from Australia?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 22, 2008)

GanjaFaery said:


> Hi  New member here from Australia...
> 
> Looking forward to meeting other Oz growers for some educating. Smokin for 30yrs but don't know sh*t from clay when it comes to strains and hydroponic systems etc etc....
> 
> Anyone here from Australia?


Several members are from Australia. AL B Fuct has a journal posted, Get A Harvest Every Two Weeks which you will find interesting. Many of the things in his journal apply to Australian climate. You will want to be able to control humidity levels and temps of course. Fortunately, since you are almost in your winter, it will be less of a problem until the end of the year so you will have some time to learn before having to deal with those issues. Welcome to our little group. VV


----------



## sens1 (Apr 22, 2008)

welcome aussies! yep winter is helping to keep the heat down for sure, and lights are helping keep us warm, not looking forward to summer


----------



## colonel bogey (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello all, 

Been growing for 2-3 months, been in flower phase for about 3-4 weeks, have been reading a lot of the posts on this site (and others) and picked up some great tips. Had a problem with overfeeding in about 4-5th week, leaves yellowed curled under and developed rust coloured spots that looked like burns. Picked off these dead leaves and flushed medium with pure water, then watered using about a 10% solution of nutes (nitrozyme)for 2 days, then eased back on the feed from then on. Solved problem.

Now i am noticing some of the lower leaves yellowing (no curl or burn spots), is this just a result of reduced daylight on the 12/12 cycle (autumn type cycle). or do you think it could be down to something more sinister. This is my first grow, and i am growing in standard potting compost with some added perlite under a 600w light.

Will post some pics as soon as i take some.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 22, 2008)

Yellowing and die-back of fan leaves is normal during bloom. Don't sweat it!! Welcome to riu, and good luck with your grow.


----------



## sens1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## colonel bogey (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for that.

Kind of thought it was, that puts my mind at rest.

Attached a couple of pics anyway.


----------



## colonel bogey (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh yeah,

Leave the yellowed leaves on or whip them off???


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 22, 2008)

I leave them on til they fall off, but if you want you can clip them, they aren't doing much. My plants look like yours, it's all good, as the young people say...


----------



## 420time420 (Apr 22, 2008)

hi im a new grower with a few qestions i have a female plant in the flowering stage its growing in a 3 gallon pot. the lower branches and leafs are not grown good can i cut them off while the plants flowering.


----------



## colonel bogey (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Jimmyspaz and Sens1 for the warm welcome.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 22, 2008)

420time420 said:


> hi im a new grower with a few qestions i have a female plant in the flowering stage its growing in a 3 gallon pot. the lower branches and leafs are not grown good can i cut them off while the plants flowering.





colonel bogey said:


> Oh yeah,
> 
> Leave the yellowed leaves on or whip them off???


 
When the bottom fan Leafs turn yellow on my flowering plants, I just grab the stem of that fan leaf and give it a quick pop motion straight down, they will pop right off. No need for snips. Heck i hardly even use my snips when I harvest. I do it like Arjan and his buddy does at The GreenHouse Seed Company. I also cut off all the small skinny branches for the first 6-12 inches of the plant like they do, to help air flow and let that energy go to the top of the plant where it is needed the most. I do this in the first 2 weeks of flowering.


----------



## rx8man (Apr 22, 2008)

what up guys... new guy here. I'm going to start growin pretty soon and I'm wondering if i should build a seperate grow box, or grow in my closet?
Cheers


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 22, 2008)

how big is the closet? How many plants do you want to grow? How much money do you have to spend? Do you live with you PARENTS???


If your answer to the last question is YES. Throw the seeds outside your local library and go inside and read a book.


----------



## GanjaFaery (Apr 23, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Several members are from Australia. AL B Fuct has a journal posted, Get A Harvest Every Two Weeks which you will find interesting. Many of the things in his journal apply to Australian climate. You will want to be able to control humidity levels and temps of course. Fortunately, since you are almost in your winter, it will be less of a problem until the end of the year so you will have some time to learn before having to deal with those issues. Welcome to our little group. VV


Thanks VV....


----------



## HumboldtHigh (Apr 23, 2008)

im using 1 gallon pots, with sterilized soil. and i do have a fan going all day long. what do spider mites look like, i dont think i have them but then again i was told that there are alot of them out at the moment up here so im not quite sure. or is there any kind of sickness that the plants get? 




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, lol, you took so long to answer, when you first posted, I totally forgot what the hell you were talking about, sorry.
> 
> Anyways, I keep my lights 3-4 INCHES away from my plants...you should keep them as close as you can without burning your plants. Test the distance with your arm, if the light's too hot for you, then it's too hot for your plant. Which leads me to my other question...Do you have a fan going? And what size pots are your plants in? Watering everyday, even every 2-3 days sounds too often, but that's by comparison to MY watering schedule...if your soil is really drying out that fast, then I guess....Are you testing the soils moisture before you water? Most people can tell just by feeling with their finger, but if you're really unsure you can buy a moisture meter....
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

HEy what's up everyone. I just started doin this grow thanggg.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

HumboldtHigh said:


> im using 1 gallon pots, with sterilized soil. and i do have a fan going all day long. what do spider mites look like, i dont think i have them but then again i was told that there are alot of them out at the moment up here so im not quite sure. or is there any kind of sickness that the plants get?


Spider mites...they're very tiny, so it's not like they look like spiders to your naked eye. Check the undersides of your leaves for tiny little black bugs, look CLOSELY. If you've had them for a while, you might even see tiny webs forming. 

There are a lot of things that could go wrong with your plants...that's why there's an entire forum for Plant Problems. But if you have spidermites, you need to handle them NOW. Really, you should handle any problem as soon as you can, but spidermites are...bastards.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey VV, 
Ganjafeary is a friend of mine. Can you please help her make it possible to send private messages? I am not sure what is wrong. I am not to up on all this techical stuff.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Ganjafeary,

try making a few post.. maybe even a thread. this is ran just like Luvinpoker is really.


----------



## BudfromAbove (Apr 23, 2008)

Howdy! Well I started a few weeks backs my 1st try with bagseed. Went horribly wrong. Now I think I have my technique down, trying with NL this time. Seems to be going well for only 3 days of germ. Came here to get the ultimate green thumb. Peace!


----------



## rx8man (Apr 23, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> how big is the closet? How many plants do you want to grow? How much money do you have to spend? Do you live with you PARENTS???



Closet is about 26"x36"x6'. Probably round 4 plants after sex is known. ~$200 to spend for light, fan, etc. and no, I dont live with parents.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 23, 2008)

rx8man said:


> Closet is about 26"x36"x6'. Probably round 4 plants after sex is known. ~$200 to spend for light, fan, etc. and no, I dont live with parents.


Check "GrowFAQ's" a lot of your questions are answered there and in "101 already asked questions". Welcome to RIU and good luck!


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 23, 2008)

rx8man said:


> Closet is about 26"x36"x6'. Probably round 4 plants after sex is known. ~$200 to spend for light, fan, etc. and no, I dont live with parents.


There are some people that are very, very skilled at shoving plants into a very small area. One guy in here even grew two plants inside a computer tower. Myself. I need lots of room. I have 6-8 plants that grow in a 10'X10' room, with a nice sized closet to house all my Nuts and such things on a shelf. If i was to grow in that closet, I would start out with like 6 plants, and when I flowered them, when they showed Sex, I would keep the two best plants and kill the rest off. Plants really hit a growth spurt while flowering. But as I said, a lot of people in here could grow many plants in that closet.


----------



## HumboldtHigh (Apr 23, 2008)

ok well my plants died haha.. well i wasnt really laughing when i saw them dead... so i went to the club and bought 3 more.. i had to transplant one of them to a bigger pot. how would you recommend doing a transplant? i used starilized soil and all... any suggestions would def help? is it common for the plants to go into shock at first when you move them?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 23, 2008)

HumboldtHigh said:


> ok well my plants died haha.. well i wasnt really laughing when i saw them dead... so i went to the club and bought 3 more.. i had to transplant one of them to a bigger pot. how would you recommend doing a transplant? i used starilized soil and all... any suggestions would def help? is it common for the plants to go into shock at first when you move them?


A Lot of people use SuperThrive when they transplant to help the plant handle the shock.


----------



## cocobitzz (Apr 23, 2008)

Ayo folks. Names Cody. I started growing ganj about a year and a half ago on the down low. After plenty of failed attempts. I came across a rather decent sized satchel of good seeds about a month and a half ago and out of boredom decided to germinate and plant them. I'm pickin' up a couple of HPS or MH lights within the next 2 weeks because this sunlight shit isn't cutting it.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 23, 2008)

cocobitzz said:


> Ayo folks. Names Cody. I started growing ganj about a year and a half ago on the down low. After plenty of failed attempts. I came across a rather decent sized satchel of good seeds about a month and a half ago and out of boredom decided to germinate and plant them. I'm pickin' up a couple of HPS or MH lights within the next 2 weeks because this sunlight shit isn't cutting it.


Good luck on the next attempt.


----------



## cocobitzz (Apr 23, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Good luck on the next attempt.


So far its so/so. Out of 10 plants 2 have died from lack of light. Quick Q while I'm posting. Whats the desired lumen range for growing? 5-10000? And for flowering as much as possible?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 24, 2008)

HumboldtHigh said:


> ok well my plants died haha.. well i wasnt really laughing when i saw them dead... so i went to the club and bought 3 more.. i had to transplant one of them to a bigger pot. how would you recommend doing a transplant? i used starilized soil and all... any suggestions would def help? is it common for the plants to go into shock at first when you move them?


WOA, your plants DIED? Did you infact have spider mites? If you did, you need to clean and sterilize your ENTIRE grow room before you grow in there again. You have to clean everything, otherwise you run the risk of your new plants being infested as well, and then it's just going to happen again...


----------



## GanjaFaery (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Hey Ganjafeary,
> 
> try making a few post.. maybe even a thread.


okie dokes.....tyvmuchly


----------



## HumboldtHigh (Apr 24, 2008)

no i'm pretty sure it wasnt spidermites that got them, i think they all died from shock, so now im trying super thrive on the pants i transplanted... hopefully this helps the situation.


----------



## kearners (Apr 24, 2008)

whats up guys, been on the site for a few days and had a few chats with people... if any one can help me heres the link for my thread...

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/67589-i-need-info-lights.html

thanks


----------



## HazeFanatix (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, People from ROLLITUP - A Question for Growers!
What is the best site to order stuff to USA?
(I KNOW IT IS NOT SMART TO ASK THAT)
I Was Out of Indoor Growing for a while and my stash of s**** got old so I HAVE to order something new...
Is there something that still works...


----------



## hectik (Apr 25, 2008)

wat up everyone.. well im new to all of this growing stuff. and well this is my story.. i went to visit my brother and he gave me some lil seeds.. he said "here take em" lol.. soo i took them i had an old pot outside.. i just grabbed some soil from the back yard i left the sees inside the soil.. and almost 4 weeks now... i have an almost 4" plant now  but!! i dont know if its a male or female. i been reading alot lately and i think its a female but not quite sure.. i'll post pics later tonight...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 25, 2008)

HazeFanatix said:


> Hey, People from ROLLITUP - A Question for Growers!
> What is the best site to order stuff to USA?
> (I KNOW IT IS NOT SMART TO ASK THAT)
> I Was Out of Indoor Growing for a while and my stash of s**** got old so I HAVE to order something new...
> Is there something that still works...


Check out this thread..Where do you get your seeds. I can't seem to link , but it's all there.


----------



## projump (Apr 25, 2008)

I just want to say I am happy that I signed up with this forum, I just like to be part of one and I figured this was the best, I am new to the forums and I heard about that big forum that got shut down, I bet that caused more people to move to this and other forums.

But so far I love this forum. 

I am growing with CFLs in a closet in the basement. I hope it does not get to humid down their because I dont want mold. I bought Buds for less because I happened to be doing the soil method.


----------



## weedyoo (Apr 25, 2008)

hey now whats up been having fun here learning more about the girl i love. i been using weed as a pain killer as my hip and back hurt alot all the time they (doctors) all they want to do is have you take pills and whan they dont work just take more. well i am done i havent told them i smoke but i am done taking pills. 



matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## goofy9er420 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi all. I'm new here. The reason i'm here is because I'm thinking about growing a couple of plants for personal use. 
One question... Can i use seeds from bags I buy?


----------



## projump (Apr 25, 2008)

sure , I did and the weed I grew was so much better no seeds because I had NO male plants next to it. The seed came from a bag of stick weed. So the answer is yes.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to our group.
hectik, its unlikely you will be able to tell the sex of that plant yet, which is just fine, it will give you some time to do some reading. It won't show sex until it is only getting about 12 hours of light.
Projump. you are right to be concerned about the humidity level in a basement grow. You will need a hygrometer so you know if its high. They have combination thermometer/hygrometers that even keep track of maximum and minimum temps for a 24 hour period, around $25.00. Hit us back in your journal if its a problem, we will try and help. 
weedyoo, welcome. Yes, Medical Marijuana gives many people better pain relief. Sorry you have a problem, we will give you all the help we can.
Goofy9er420, I think Projump answered your question, of course what you will get is the same type of quality as the bag was. A lot of us, myself included started with bag seeds to practice with and then ordered some 'good seeds'. 
Again Welcome. VV


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey VV I have a question. If i buy some seeds from somewhere like GreenHouse Seed company, or somewhere else. And I grow these plants, And I miss a male. So now I have seeds in my buds. If I bad some of this weed up for a freind. And he finds the seeds. Are they Bag Seeds?

One of the best crops I ever grew was from bag seed.

This was Just a thought, if it had been an actual thought, you would have smelt smoke.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 26, 2008)

No they would not be bagseed, but would probably be unstable hybrids and tend to revert to precursor phenotypes.Especially from Greenhouse , they are notoriously unstable too begin with . Just select one you like and make it your mother. It's been done many times. Good luck with it.


----------



## TheElkTreeFunk (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, first time poster and an aspiring marijuana cultivator... I've been reading on about the aerogarden and using the hyrophonics and aerophonics system seems like the easiest way to grow pot.. Any suggestions on that???


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, Do not buy the AeroGarden. It is a waste of money, you will have to spend way more money upgradeing for it to be truely usable in growing weed. And you can not expand the AeroGarden either. You are much better off just building your own flood and drain or what ever kind of Hydro system you want. Those AeroGardens are really only good for small plants like herbs and such things.

Read up on the do it yourself threads on how to build your own Hydro System. You will be glad you did. If you buy the aerogarden most likely you will be sorry you did.

This is just my opinion. There are many opinions out there.


----------



## nousernameipickworks (Apr 26, 2008)

WUDDUP EVERYONE !!!!! im new ill start a new thread with my first questions


----------



## HumboldtHigh (Apr 27, 2008)

how do you know if your plants a male or female? how do you make clones off your plants you have already? how tall should they be before you start to make them flower? 


thx for the help..


----------



## dubtrice (Apr 27, 2008)

you should read the FAQ

u can tell the sex of a plant by looking at the base of the stem of the leaves, either hairs or balls, hairs=female, balls=male

cloning - GROWFAQ

theres no specific height for flowering, you can start anytime at any height, but you should let your plant get nice n leafy first..


----------



## wilcockson16 (Apr 27, 2008)

*This is my first time growing. I want to grow inside and the dimensions of where I have choosen to grow is 6'8 heighth, lenghth 4ft, and width 2ft. I am looking to purchase only 5 feminized seeds. I would like mostly Indica high, above average high, and medium-high yield. I also do not intend on cloning so these plants will be in the same place the whole time. Please give me your Top 5 picks to suit me need. *

*Thank You*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

Shouldn't you be sending that question to like...the seed bank?


----------



## famousthaymus (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey all. Just joined. I'm growing my first crop. I have 12 plants in my grow cupboard. 10 White Widow and 2 Super Skunk. I have no seed bank and don't want to pay for seeds any more. Should I just leave the males and females together for the first harvest to build up a seed bank? Help a newbie out here. Tom.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

If you want to produce seeds, why not just keep ONE male, and allow it to pollenate ONE female, AWAY from the rest of your crop (far FAR away...). Because you should be able to get enough seeds from one pollenated female, no sense in sacrificing the whole crop.


----------



## famousthaymus (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks dude. Makes sense.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

lol, your welcome. If you're going to do this, I have to warn you, that you have to be VERY careful not to pollenate the rest of your females yourself. Because pollen can stick to your clothes, or your hands, or anything that comes into contact with the grow room that contains the male plant. 

Make sure you keep them seperate, and that you clean and sterilize any tools you take from one grow room to another. You probably shouldn't even go from one room to the other without changing your clothes and showering.

I mean, I guess it depends on how much it matters to you that the rest of your plants be sinsemilla. I think you can do it. Good luck, maybe start a grow journal, let us see how it turns out.


----------



## famousthaymus (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe I should just go for Sensi and buy some new seeds when I need them...?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

It depends on your budget. I mean, if you have the money to buy seeds, then that's definately the better way to go. But if you're not going to have money for seeds, then you can do like you said and produce your own.

If you buy your seeds from a seed bank, and then produce buds with seeds, those seeds usually aren't as stable a strain as the original seeds. They're kinda like a bastard child...lol. So, yes, it's better to just buy seeds from the bank if you can.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

just store the pollen from the male and use a paint brush to polinate select buds on your female plant...so its easy to control..imo


----------



## famousthaymus (Apr 28, 2008)

That should probably have been 'Dudette'. Maybe I should just go for the sensi and buy more seeds when I need them...?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

*tackles CALI to the ground and smothers him in love cuz it's the first time I've seen him in THIS thread today*

Yeah, if you're still interested in doing the pollen thing, I'd go with what CALI said. There's a reason I'm in awe of him after all...

But yeah, like I said, if you can, buy the seeds, why not? It's YOUR money that's going to be spent, lol

*tackles CALI once more before he goes to bed*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 28, 2008)

Why not just buy seeds once, establish a mother, and grow from clones?


----------



## projump (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2008)

Having light issue;s with my passive intake.They are on the bottom of the box.4 2 1/2 at the front of the box and 3 2 1/2 on each side.What can i do to prevent light spill.Help any one,I am stupid.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2008)

Just got my auto hindu-kush today.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 28, 2008)

Mindmelted said:


> Just got my auto hindu-kush today.


Darkroom Breather: Digital Camera Accessory - Camcorder, Pentax, Fuji, Minolta, Nikon, Olympus, Flash Lighting & Bag Here is a link to a DarkRoom Supplier. They have product designed to keep light from entering the room. Install it backwards?? VV


----------



## ArtickTrix (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi every one I'm now to here, hown's every one doing?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 29, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Darkroom Breather: Digital Camera Accessory - Camcorder, Pentax, Fuji, Minolta, Nikon, Olympus, Flash Lighting & Bag Here is a link to a DarkRoom Supplier. They have product designed to keep light from entering the room. Install it backwards?? VV


Thanks that looks like the ticket.Will be posting pics of the grow box soon.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 29, 2008)

ArtickTrix said:


> Hi every one I'm now to here, hown's every one doing?


Hey artick welcome to our little group, stay a while, share your story. VV


----------



## nobustincaps (Apr 29, 2008)

well im not sure if this quick reply box hewre is a decent place to start anything but well lets see... I have just recently started a nice little room essentially the size for one large budding plant of the sativa origin taller than wide but could sustain two if needed and ive been looking online for a nice community of people to start asking my stupid questions to because i have a buddy who i ask questions to and some he doesnt have the answer to cause i guess high times magazine and a few days online is limited resourses. so lets ask a vast community of people. Im sure ill be starting a thread here soon but the problem is i dont have any documentation of my setup or anything. Look for my thread ill start it on the newbie thing probably, i think this place will help alot because there arent moderators that are all like "READ FAQ AND DONT ASK QUESTIONS" sorry guys dont have the time to read thousands of idiotic replies and posts. so i came to rollitup.org imma start that thread now.


----------



## nobustincaps (Apr 29, 2008)

and so we're all clear i do know about the search option. and i will not abuse the posting privilages.


----------



## ArtickTrix (Apr 29, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Hey artick welcome to our little group, stay a while, share your story. VV


Hey VV, Thanks, I will share my stories with you guys


----------



## manofrainbows (Apr 29, 2008)

HIGH ALL,WHATS UP?
can anyone tell me if clones can be taken at 37 days in to veg stage ?, as i have a friend that had to leave town and took clones and kill plants lol poor babys please help as she is wondering if she did the right thing ? and what will be the out come? HELP! HELP!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah clones should be able to be taken at 37 days into veg....but I don't understand what you're saying about "kill plants" Are you saying her plants died after she took these clones? Or the clones are dying? Has she put the clones in rockwool? Did she use any rooting powder?


----------



## nobustincaps (Apr 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Has she put the clones in rockwool? Did she use any rooting powder?


there is acctually a rooting powder hormone simple dip in clean neutral water and then into the hormone or you can skip that and go ahead with the geled rooting hormones a bit more expensive but from what i know there really isnt a difference and also did she put it on a flat with a plastic dome cover to cover it helping increase the humidity? and dont forget the misting under the plastic cover to help maintain humidity levels.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2008)

*Welcome all.............
May your twistys burn true
*


----------



## Bazza (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all, very new to this posting thing, tho i have been scanning the threads for some time now ... i was hoping to get some opinions/thoughts on my proposed funky skunky closet setup - how do ipost a thread to address my querie???


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi again,
What is the shortest period for taking clones,or is a month and a half it.
And can you take clones and put them into 12/12 right away,or do you have to wait for root growth.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2008)

And my box temp stays at 82 on the high to 79.9 with light on.
Dark period temp runs at 74.Any thoughts would help.

Keep it Real!!!


----------



## Bazza (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi again all, sorry if it is rude to post my carp in your thread- but i dont know another way round it.
Hoping for some sage advise from some seasoned campaigners.... here is a diagram of my anticipated setup - i have purchased all the materials - construction is underway. Main query is wheather the area below would be sufficient for cloning & begging veg, also do you dudes think my top area (pictured) will be large enuff???? PLease offer some thoughts one way or the other, i just dont want to waste time on a crappy setup that is doomed to fail from the beggining..............


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 30, 2008)

nobustincaps said:


> there is acctually a rooting powder hormone simple dip in clean neutral water and then into the hormone or you can skip that and go ahead with the geled rooting hormones a bit more expensive but from what i know there really isnt a difference and also did she put it on a flat with a plastic dome cover to cover it helping increase the humidity? and dont forget the misting under the plastic cover to help maintain humidity levels.


I don't recommend a Humidity dome for clones, seedling yes, clones need air more than that high humidity that you want until seeds break ground. Even with seeds, you need to get it off as soon as possible. VV


----------



## 420time420 (Apr 30, 2008)

hi I'm a new member of this web site and a new grower. i have read a lot of you guys posts and you have some really good advise. keep up the good work.


----------



## therealpothead (Apr 30, 2008)

hey every one iam a new grower who is still in the planning stage, i have good seeds but am waiting to get going untill the later week of june indoors. So untill then i have been reading every book i can get my hands on and searching the net. iam glad to be here with other like minded people to get answers and share my first growing experince!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 30, 2008)

Bazza said:


> Hi again all, sorry if it is rude to post my carp in your thread- but i dont know another way round it.
> Hoping for some sage advise from some seasoned campaigners.... here is a diagram of my anticipated setup - i have purchased all the materials - construction is underway. Main query is wheather the area below would be sufficient for cloning & begging veg, also do you dudes think my top area (pictured) will be large enuff???? PLease offer some thoughts one way or the other, i just dont want to waste time on a crappy setup that is doomed to fail from the beggining..............


Welcome (Insert your name here), here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*. 
We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV

Welcome to the forum. Your set up looks ok. Once you get your journal up and runnung send me a link if you like, I'll take a look.VV


----------



## famousthaymus (May 1, 2008)

Hi all. I'm using florescent tubes 4 x 4' tubes (white) for roughly four sq. feet. Is there any advantage to adding a black tube for spectrum variety and if so, will it do more good in the veg or flowering stage?


----------



## potpress (May 1, 2008)

How do I start a thread???


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 1, 2008)

famousthaymus said:


> Hi all. I'm using florescent tubes 4 x 4' tubes (white) for roughly four sq. feet. Is there any advantage to adding a black tube for spectrum variety and if so, will it do more good in the veg or flowering stage?


No, it won't help at all. 



> potpressHow do I start a thread???


VictorVIciousQuote:



> Welcome (Insert your name here), here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*.
> We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Your set up looks ok. Once you get your journal up and runnung send me a link if you like, I'll take a look.VV


You read the post two spaces up that explains it, its on this page twice now. VV


----------



## potpress (May 1, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## karmamix (May 1, 2008)

hello people, i'm from jamaica where u kno, we enjoy a nice temperatute and nice marijuana yearly, but now im in canada, and the need to grow my own has arised, so hear i am, this site is crazy thoe, 

i jus bought some seeds, and im gonna start to germinate soon, when the time come from help i'll be here, thanks.


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

Well, shit. Just found this!

I'm not exactly new.. but hi!!!



E


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

lmao, engima, better late than never.

*just looked at your location*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 1, 2008)

Hi karmamix, welcome to the site. Lots of Canadians here.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 1, 2008)

hey everyone i started a grow a month ago and i have four plants growing and wanted to know what you guys thought.... keep in mind i havent paid anuthing except for the soil and fertilizer everything else was free
start date: april,6,2008 
today : may,1,2008
Age:3 weeks 4 days
vegging:3 weeks 1 day
flowering:3 days
Fertilizer:15-30-15 extra bloom
lights: 4 75 watt grow lights (one over each plant)
pots: 2, 5 gallon and 2, 3 gallon buckets

plant 1... is by far the tallest reaching 2 feet has a 9 set growing and working on its 7th node ... secondary leafing growing well ... nice dark green
plant 2... is kinda smaller 12 inches and looking ok the leafs are kinda bubbly looking tho i will post pictures tonight ... 7 set leafs growing and working on 6th node
plant 3... 1.5 feet its looking very nice leaves getting big and dark green also working on 6th node ( this plant is 3 days younger ) 2nd best plant 
plant 4... 12 inches i topped this plant and its developing node sites quicker than all the rest its skinnier but will be ok i hope 

i will post pictures tonight and show you my beauties


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, engima, better late than never.
> 
> *just looked at your location*


That is the typical me.. latar than nevar.

Haha.. I like where I am!





E


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 1, 2008)

these are my plant plants 1-4 = pics 1-4 tell me how they look for 3 weeks 4 days and the last pic looks small its because i topped the plant let me know what u think


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> hey everyone i started a grow a month ago and i have four plants growing and wanted to know what you guys thought.... keep in mind i havent paid anuthing except for the soil and fertilizer everything else was free
> start date: april,6,2008
> today : may,1,2008
> Age:3 weeks 4 days
> ...


If you're going to post pics and everything, why not start a grow journal? Then you'll have somewhere to post all your updates and people can watch you grow.


----------



## eddie 125 (May 2, 2008)

hi guys/girls i have gained so much info from this forum.now having a brilliant second crop.will put up pics very soon


----------



## 420time420 (May 3, 2008)

hi i just wanted to say hi. I'm new to the site and look forward to talking with you guys about growing problems and experiments.


----------



## CubanCigars (May 3, 2008)

Hi my name is CubanCigars and i have loved weed forever and decided that i hated trying to find money for weed or when i did get weed someone screw me and not give me all of it. So i have decide to grow! I have a question well i just have acquired chronic and swag seeds and have planted both of them. Just was wondering what will the swag seeds look like when it starts growing?


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 3, 2008)

CubanCigars said:


> Hi my name is CubanCigars and i have loved weed forever and decided that i hated trying to find money for weed or when i did get weed someone screw me and not give me all of it. So i have decide to grow! I have a question well i just have acquired chronic and swag seeds and have planted both of them. Just was wondering what will the swag seeds look like when it starts growing?


They will look like Marijuana plants?? is this a trick question to see if we are paying attention? Welcome to the forum. VV


----------



## TalkToFrank (May 4, 2008)

yo! Hope everyones all good .
Uk member 
Was just wondering, an 8th, and quater ounce.... how much on the scales?


thankss
x


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

TalkToFrank said:


> yo! Hope everyones all good .
> Uk member
> Was just wondering, an 8th, and quater ounce.... how much on the scales?
> 
> ...


LOL

Stay metric.. it'll save you a lot of time.

3.5 grams is roughly and 8th.

7 grams is roughly a 4th.

28 grams is roughly an ounce.

Why measure in grams (metric) and trade in ounces (Standard)?


----------



## TalkToFrank (May 4, 2008)

Cheers. Only said it like that as some people round here buy and sell in ounces, others in grams. Wasnt tooo sure, cheers for the math


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

TalkToFrank said:


> Cheers. Only said it like that as some people round here buy and sell in ounces, others in grams. Wasnt tooo sure, cheers for the math


No prob.. be a rebel! Trade in metric!


----------



## 420time420 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Im New To This Sight How Do You Start A Thred All I Can Do Is Reply To One Alraedy There


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

No kidding, it's so messy when you convert it! The numbers given were all correct, but out of curiousity I looked up the exact conversion

*1 Ounce = 28.34952 Grams*

I mean what the hell is someone supposed to do with THAT?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

420time420 said:


> Hi Im New To This Sight How Do You Start A Thred All I Can Do Is Reply To One Alraedy There


We've answered this question so many times, all I had to do was go two pages back and found Victors 100th post answering this question

Welcome (Insert your name here), here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*


Things like this you really could have figured out yourself, if you had bothered to look for the answer.


----------



## eyeofthetiger (May 4, 2008)

Ok guys......... Just starting out here. I am the newbie of newbies. Totaly new to this form thing let alone growing. Never done it. But.... very interested in getting into it. I live down in the tropics, the Caribbean. I want to grow with indoor hydropoics as there are too many eyes on a small island. Problem is, getting all the stuff to build it. Import it all from the state if guess. The other thing is getting seeds. Localy it's all bush stuff. I really want to introduce quality to these guys down here. I buy seed on line, will they mail them over seas?? Any just saying Hi and love this site. It's going to be awhile before I get going so I will be back.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Well, the best way to find out if they mail to where you live is to go look at their site. They generally have it posted somewhere, you know, shipping costs and what countries they ship to. It varies from site to site. I live in the US, and some banks won't send seeds here, some will. So you should really check out the seed banks sites for this question. I'm sure there are sites that service to your area.


----------



## eyeofthetiger (May 4, 2008)

Sound good......... Here we go!!!


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No kidding, it's so messy when you convert it! The numbers given were all correct, but out of curiousity I looked up the exact conversion
> 
> *1 Ounce = 28.34952 Grams*
> 
> I mean what the hell is someone supposed to do with THAT?


Exactly the point.

Why deal in metric to only convert to a more useless form of measurement?!


----------



## kushmonster (May 5, 2008)

first time grower long time smoker here, new to the forum thing as well.
I started a cpl bag seeds just goofing around,well its now day 33 and their 9" just want to know how they look, how can I transfer 1 to its own home, dont want to disturb the roots....and when would I want to start flowering??thanks all

not the best pic quality sorry


----------



## towlieban (May 5, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello, found this site yesterday or day before, and I like it.

Anyway, on to the specifics:
4th grow, 600W grolux HPS, growing in soil (until next time, when am switching to SOG in home made 'bubblers')

Currently growing 2 skunk #1 (seeds free with lamp, not brilliant, but good yield) 9 California orange (seeds brought back from Amsterdam (was the cheapest could find, got them on last day!), excellent smoke, completely surprised by the excellent quality)

Have two grow rooms, main one for flowering plants, and as of two months ago, a cloning room (4x25W strip lights), which I like to call 'my lab'.

Plants are doing well, only problems so far have been slight burning at the top cola (am investing in another fan tomorrow, so won't be an issue for long). Cali orange are in last weeks of flowering, skunk has at least a good month left, not sure on the specifics as don't write any thing down, may be used against me one day!

Thats all I think, I will post some pics at some point, but before I do i just have a few question's about anomynity (is that a real word?), I read in an old post by rollitup, from 2006 I think, that said all ip logging was disabled, 
but just wondered how it is now? 

You know how it is, I'm a little bit paranoid!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2008)

Hello,Just checking in again.Germinated seeds thursday night,saturday night had all 8 sprout.Put in rock wool saturday night,put them in the grow box under the 175 watt HPS and now monday night,all 8 have a root coming out of the rockwool.When i put them in the dwc how high should the water come up to the net baskets.Will post pics soon.
Thanks


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 5, 2008)

kushmonster said:


> first time grower long time smoker here, new to the forum thing as well.
> I started a cpl bag seeds just goofing around,well its now day 33 and their 9" just want to know how they look, how can I transfer 1 to its own home, dont want to disturb the roots....and when would I want to start flowering??thanks all
> 
> not the best pic quality sorry


Welcome, seperate those two plants yesterday. You will want to carefully get some of the dirt away from the top of the union of the two root systems. You are going to do some major damage to them to seperate. I would suggest low light which is about what you have for a week or so and no watering past what is necessary to get them repotted. Handle the roots as gently as possible, they will probably recover, you will know in about three days. 
What it looks like to me is that your plants have not been growing as much above ground as they have underground, the roots are filling the pot and they will not stop for another root they will just go around it. This is not considered a good situation. Putting off the fix will only make it worse. Talk to em tell your sorry and seperate them now!
When they go in flowering will depend on how quickly they recover. Think of this as a triple bypass. VV


----------



## Earlymisty (May 5, 2008)

Hey this is my first outdoor grow and was hopeing for some pointers. I just ordered purple power, early misty, early bud, and kc 33 from nirvana. i live in a northern climate and plan to pick out 4 different grow areas. I will germinate the seeds and move into rockwool medium under flouros for a week or so before moving outdoors.

1. should i use the existing soil at the site i plan to grow or should i buy a certain kind of soil

2. what should i add to the soil (existing or purchased)

3. should i bag the holes i put the soil in? why or why not?

4. is hardening off my plants important in my northern climate? if so how can i do this while remaining stealth?

thanks for any help


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

GROWFAQ

Follow that link and it'll take you right to the outdoor growing part of the GrowFAQ. They have one thing there that's ALL about how to prepare your outdoor plot. I think it'd really help you out. There's even something on growing in Northern Countries. 

Check it out


----------



## tokeiteasy (May 6, 2008)

hello gr8 place here


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 7, 2008)

*Welcome to RIU , tokeiteasy , Good luck and don't be afraid to ask if you can't find the answers on " GrowFAQ " . We are here to help , if we can.*


----------



## ruspaj (May 7, 2008)

I'm a neebie to growing, but have done pleanty of research. I've decided to build a Growbox and make it look like a wardrobe. I have a vent in my apartment, so i'll place the box (wardrobe) in front of the vent. The box will be approx. *3.5 foot by 7 foot by 2 depth*. I'll devide it into two. 

I'm gonna use *envirolites* in *both chambers*. - maybe one 250w for the veg
and maybe 2 or three 200/250w for the flower chamber.

Also going to use a *4 Bubblepod System* from seaofgreen.co.uk.

My questions are these..

*What size should both chambers (veg, flower) be?*

*Are the fans / pumps going to be very noticable?*

*Will the carbon filter do good enough of a job gettin rid of the smell?*

*Do I need a second hydro system for my veg chamber?*

*Any suggestions on my grow box?*


Thanks, in advance for your replies.


*SPliffmonster*


----------



## xsaj70 (May 7, 2008)

I need information on how to grow. I have seeds that I have collected over the years. I got two plants started but they stems isn't big enough to support anything. Plus I was told to pinch new growth to make it wide out, but instead its getting taller but very few leaves. Guys help me please. contact me with some advice. What size pot would be best to start growing in anyway? Got a grow light, have a very small size space, basically the size of the area of where an indoor ac is put in a trailer.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

xsaj70 said:


> I need information on how to grow. I have seeds that I have collected over the years. I got two plants started but they stems isn't big enough to support anything. Plus I was told to pinch new growth to make it wide out, but instead its getting taller but very few leaves. Guys help me please. contact me with some advice. What size pot would be best to start growing in anyway? Got a grow light, have a very small size space, basically the size of the area of where an indoor ac is put in a trailer.


Have you checked out the GrowFAQ? It seems like you have a lot of questions, and I bet all the answers are there. Check it out, then if there's something you're still not getting, come back and ask. 

GROWFAQ


----------



## piffy (May 8, 2008)

Hey everyone. I want to start an urban grow op, I plan to use a grow box to grow a few plants from seed. I hope this forum has the knowledge that I need.


----------



## scimitar (May 9, 2008)

Hi y'all,
Scimitar here, just saying g'day to all you growers. I am a first time grower and hope to learn mucho from this website. At the moment I am growing 3 Arjans Haze plants, they look really healthy after about 3 weeks (more luck than judgement) and are about 6" tall. Lights are 400 HPS on about 14 hrs a day, I feed with rainwater when they dry out about once every 4-5 days and have only fed them once with MG Pour and Feed about 2weeks ago, I have a ph meter and it seems about 7 so I dont feel there are any issues there, I run a fan over them on a gentle breeze 4-5 times a day for about 20 minutes. Any help or advice from your more experienced growers would be much apreciated, I have read a bit about growing weed, from the pedantic to a real science 
behind it all. Keep it simple (living with my brain as I have to do!!) and I hope to learn loads.


----------



## marleyfan (May 9, 2008)

ok this is my first time on this site. i have gotten some info from here beforre and it seemed very good so i decided to make a profile. i really have no clue how to work it i just click on shit.

but anyways.3 days ago i planted my first seeds ever. they are in a small pot and i havent seen any progress with them yet.im really eager to see them grow.

btw they are outside and i water them every 2days.it has direct sunlight and i am wondering if i should put MG on it? 

if someone would give mesome advice it would be wonderfull thanks for ur time!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

Marley

GROWFAQ

Go there. It'll lead right to the outdoor growing part of the GrowFAQ. Tells you everything you should do to prepare you're outdoor plot, and other stuff you'll probably need.

Did you germinate your seeds before planting them or did you just put them in the soil?


----------



## marleyfan (May 10, 2008)

i did germinate them. but i didnt let the root get that big but thanks


----------



## Goatincoat (May 10, 2008)

Living in the states there is a large risk with growing in doors. Any one have tips on an air filtration system I can use . I only have 8 plants that are only 1-2" in height but soon the they will start stinking up the joint. No pun intended.


----------



## wcsb200 (May 10, 2008)

sup every one, first time here. and So far this site is bad ass.

I started germinating seeds 5 days ago, and one of them already is a decent size leaf, I just transplanted it in to some soil, and a pot.

any advise will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## paddikake (May 11, 2008)

I am doing my first garden. Didn't mean to but....such is life. I have 4 beautiful sisters, least I think they are sisters and one I may have morphed into a hermi which has been quarentined. I need advice often and have found ya'll to my releif Okay newbie mistake # 1 I let the top of a beautiful cola, should I top an 18" plant( indoor)? Or just leave her alone to heal ?????


----------



## paddikake (May 11, 2008)

And I left out the word burned I burned the top


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 11, 2008)

the more direct sunlight the better! I'd also try to find some hawaiian snow, or some kind of haze seeds,if you've got a safe place to grow TREES! don't they decapitate you for weed in maylay?


----------



## Ellehcim (May 11, 2008)

Mornin Guys & Gals...

I am gonna try to grow my own soon.

Just ordered a 2x4' canvas grow tent and the Bubblepoinics continuous drip system with the 3 bulb CFL system of approximately 15,000 lumens. Dont have any seeds yet.

I am already afraid that the CFL lighting is going to be sub-par but I live in the desert and like it hot so keeping the plants cool is already going to be a problem.

This site looks great, I am going to learn a lot here...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smartbadguy (May 11, 2008)

o damm i been here for 2 weeks and never sign in like this.... well im collin and i love young sweet girls..... and im growing grass lol


----------



## joeylongnails (May 11, 2008)

hey everybody..just registered and figured id say "high" before i walked in the door and made myself at home...hope you dont mind


----------



## Tennesee Jed (May 11, 2008)

I've Been a Grower for 28 years and currently I am a MMJ patient in California,.
looking forward to chatting with some of you, 
learning as much as I can in my travels,.


----------



## zeke907 (May 11, 2008)

Hey to anyone who has ideas. I have cracks in my closet so some light gets out. How much will this effect me in the near future? And good ideas on patching the cracks? the door has a middle divider on the floor for them to I guess stay balanced. Please and thanks for any ideas in advance.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 12, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> Hey to anyone who has ideas. I have cracks in my closet so some light gets out. How much will this effect me in the near future? And good ideas on patching the cracks? the door has a middle divider on the floor for them to I guess stay balanced. Please and thanks for any ideas in advance.


Hey zeke welcome. One of the easiest least expensive ways to seal light leaks is to use Panda Plastic, available at most hydro shops, sold by the linear foot, its ten feet long. Its white on one side and black on the other, 85 to 90% reflective. Usually around $1.20/ linear foot.



> Tennesee Jed*Hello everyone,. greetings from San Francisco*
> I've Been a Grower for 28 years and currently I am a MMJ patient in California,.
> looking forward to chatting with some of you,
> learning as much as I can in my travels,.


 
Welcome Jed, you will of course be required to start a journal and share your knowledge with those of us that have less experience ( that would be most of us). If you go back a few pages you will see one method to do this, you may already know. 



> joeylongnailshey everybody..just registered and figured id say "high" before i walked in the door and made myself at home...hope you dont mind


Welcome Joey, we don't mind at all, stay a spell, enjoy.



> smartbadguyo damm i been here for 2 weeks and never sign in like this.... well im collin and i love young sweet girls..... and im growing grass lol


Welcome Badguy, now its time for a journal.



> EllehcimMornin Guys & Gals...
> 
> I am gonna try to grow my own soon.
> 
> ...


Welcome Ellehcim, sounds like a plan, of course you will need to start a journal as well. We do have a sort of contest going for journals, everyone should enter, Garden Knowm is heading that one up, you will want to check that out. VV


----------



## paddikake (May 12, 2008)

There is so much info on these pages. It has been so helpful to me. Still learning but this site offers alot of straight up advice and pix


----------



## paddikake (May 12, 2008)

Tennesee Jed said:


> I've Been a Grower for 28 years and currently I am a MMJ patient in California,.
> looking forward to chatting with some of you,
> learning as much as I can in my travels,.


 This place has tons of shared knowledge and has helped a lot with advice a "virgin" grower can understand.


----------



## zeke907 (May 12, 2008)

Hey Victor,


I bought mylar and I have that up on the walls and doors. Is the panda paper stuff as hard to work with? It was a pain in the ass trying to get it all stapled up with the corners and all, and it's not easy cut to size. lol. It's just that my closet doors are raised a bit and they must not be even, because when I close them, they dont meet the wall flush. You follow me? Any way thanks for the advice. I just have to fix it up in a way that I can open and close the doors every couple of days.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 13, 2008)

hello everyone this is my second r third grow.where do u start a thread?? well here goes i have a 400 watt hortiluxeye.i use wormcastings fish emulsion and bat guano.veg for 30 days flower 55 to 60 days and only get about and only get 55 to 60 grams a plant.what am i doin wrong????have intake and expell air out its a 4 by 4 space keep light about 18 inches with a fan blowing on em. now mind u what i get is awesome 2 hits and im baked. i grew up in the 60s and have smoked some great columbian gold. redbud, among many others.right now im growing ak47.my last package from nirvana got a pair a gloves and no beans.so im not happy with them and cannot get ahold of them i live in the u.s.but got my ak from them.can someone offer anyadvise on my problems pm me plz im not very good at getting around im old somebeech


----------



## wheelerman420 (May 13, 2008)

I'm new, Im here, You guys know how to supply very knowledgable threads. Oh its so nice to finally be on a board with MATURE members. 

Also I'm on my first grow, kinda low budget, but i might be ok I think.

Started mine in little netted pots, They grew too damn fast before i could get back to them and transplant. Alas they stretched on me. I staked up a couple of them, and filled soil up to bottom set up leaves on a couple of others. Also i didnt get my fan on them till late. But reading these threads I c all my "rookie" mistakes. lol 

Once again, awsome threads guys.


----------



## dave54321 (May 13, 2008)

Whats up!! just wondering if someone can help me.. its my first time growing and i have two plants bout two weeks old and the leaves are curling up on the side.. why is this?? is it over watering? how much water should you give them per day? and also on one of the plants one of the leafs has 6 leafs on it is this normal???


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

Greetings wheeler and dave. Check "GrowFAQ"at top left of page beside "My RIU".Most questions are answered there. Good luck and welcome to RIU.


----------



## dave54321 (May 13, 2008)

yeah i had a look but it doesn't say bout the 6 leafs!!! or exactly how much water to give them!! its orange bud im growing!! so if anyone has any feed back i would appreciate it... thanks


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

Can you post a pic? It sounds like it might be overwatering but I'd need more info, what are your lights, pot size , soil mix, etc. The 6 branched leaf does sound odd, may just be one undeveloped blade on 7 blade leaf??


----------



## dave54321 (May 13, 2008)

yeah thought that the 6 leaf was odd but i just seen a pic of a plant and it had a 6 leaf to... i have a 400 watt bout 2and a half feet above them...pot size well they are big pots but i was feeding them on a drip 3 times a day for 15 mins each time but the water drips out really fast its not a slow drip...the soil is biobizz dont no if you have heard of it!!! then the leaves started curling up at the sides and the leaf feels crispy if you get what i mean... the temp is bout 80 deg.... and i have a fan on them aswell..... any idea???


----------



## DankCloset (May 13, 2008)

well i've been in the scene since about 98, own my own nursery, iam a medical patient in wa state. not shy, can help with just about anything from questions to diagnosing a plants problems by just looking at it. umm well thanks for welcoming here, i go by all the same screen names, iam a member of other forums but lookin to extend the friendships.

Dc


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

dave54321 said:


> yeah thought that the 6 leaf was odd but i just seen a pic of a plant and it had a 6 leaf to... i have a 400 watt bout 2and a half feet above them...pot size well they are big pots but i was feeding them on a drip 3 times a day for 15 mins each time but the water drips out really fast its not a slow drip...the soil is biobizz dont no if you have heard of it!!! then the leaves started curling up at the sides and the leaf feels crispy if you get what i mean... the temp is bout 80 deg.... and i have a fan on them aswell..... any idea???


All I can think of right now is either overwatering or too much nutes.What is the NPK of your soil mix? Are you using any other nutes??


----------



## feelinfine (May 13, 2008)

Hey guys, great forum yall got going on here!! Debated and debated on joining, and say hell why not, eh?


----------



## dave54321 (May 13, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> All I can think of right now is either overwatering or too much nutes.What is the NPK of your soil mix? Are you using any other nutes??



no not using any nutes at all.. had them on root juice for the first week but then i put them in soil and thought it would be to much nutes for them so i stopped it .. had them in rock wool to start off wit... well ive stopped the water cycle i had them on .. read up a bit about watering so ill see how they go... thanks for the help!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 13, 2008)

DankCloset said:


> well i've been in the scene since about 98, own my own nursery, iam a medical patient in wa state. not shy, can help with just about anything from questions to diagnosing a plants problems by just looking at it. umm well thanks for welcoming here, i go by all the same screen names, iam a member of other forums but lookin to extend the friendships.
> 
> Dc


Welcome to the forum. You need to post a Journal, let folks know what and how you are growing, I would assume soil?? Not always accurate. VV


----------



## Razi3L (May 13, 2008)

Sup RIU,
I'm new to the website, I am hoping to get some really good growing tips from this site. Aswell as state my opinion on the Legalization and other key subjects. Thanks...


----------



## johnsmitherson (May 13, 2008)

Just wanted so say hello.Extremely new here,so sorry if I just lurk around. Will take some confidence building to do much more


----------



## Koala (May 14, 2008)

i have a 7 somango ladies looking mature, but something isn't right. All of the flowers are looking very thin, not dense. I believe it might be too late to do something now, but I was wondering if anyone has a clue if there is something, or things, that i could change/alter in order to get a more chunky flower?

They are in DWC system using GH products. 2 400W HPS.


----------



## MadHattress (May 14, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I'm new here (obviously). Just planted 6 bag seeds in Jiffy peat pots. Hoping that at least 3 of them pop and end up with a good yield. Since I'm fairly new to growing, I am hoping that reading the posts and asking questions here will benefit my grow.

-- MadHattress


----------



## hippiewoman (May 15, 2008)

Helloooo...can't believe this exists,but I'm sure glad it does!

It's about time herb became legal for God's sake....can't believe alcohol is legal and herb not.

Looking forward to meeting a few cool new friends! Cheers!


----------



## hippiewoman (May 15, 2008)

johnsmitherson said:


> Just wanted so say hello.Extremely new here,so sorry if I just lurk around. Will take some confidence building to do much more


Don't worry, me too


----------



## Luv THC Rx (May 15, 2008)

*Hello everybody, just introducing myself and happy to have found this resource. *


----------



## DankCloset (May 15, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Welcome to the forum. You need to post a Journal, let folks know what and how you are growing, I would assume soil?? Not always accurate. VV


no doubt, i'll have one started here soon, yeah iam all soil, my brother is the water guy, i just started my outdoor scene, so nothin to post up on there yet, i'll get something up there for sure, maybe i'll post up some pics of my last grows, who knows, thanks for the warm welcome!

Dc


----------



## young budda (May 15, 2008)

Whats good everyone,
What advice do you have for me for just starting out?? what do i have to buy right away?? I have previously bought Era kush, hindu kush, and white window seedes to get started all from Nirvana-shop.com.. help if you can I Know you need light but what kind?? I know you need soil but do you need a certain kind?? and what kind??


----------



## young budda (May 15, 2008)

_Whats good everyone,
What advice do you have for me for just starting out?? what do i have to buy right away?? I have previously bought Era kush, hindu kush, and white window seedes to get started... _


----------



## zeke907 (May 15, 2008)

Hey folks, I am a little unclear on how to start a journal or a thread. I seem to only be able to reply to some threads, but not to others. I guess I just need a lil navigational assistance if you will. Help a brotha out. I just wanna post what I'm workin with as to get better assistance when I need it. Ya follow me? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Chuuuuuurch!


----------



## Zekedogg (May 15, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> Hey folks, I am a little unclear on how to start a journal or a thread. I seem to only be able to reply to some threads, but not to others. I guess I just need a lil navigational assistance if you will. Help a brotha out. I just wanna post what I'm workin with as to get better assistance when I need it. Ya follow me? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Chuuuuuurch!


Im the original ZEKE here  Know your role and welcome


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

young budda said:


> _Whats good everyone,_
> _What advice do you have for me for just starting out?? what do i have to buy right away?? I have previously bought Era kush, hindu kush, and white window seedes to get started... _


Read the GrowFAQ. That's the best advice I can give you, especially since you don't have any specific questions. If you want to do a low budget grow, I highly recommend you get SeeMoreBuds' book. I just went to his site and apparently he's got a new one, Buds For Less: Grow 8 oz of marijuana on a $50 Budget....damn, I don't have that one...



Zekedogg said:


> Im the original ZEKE here  Know your role and welcome


lol, it's funny that you said that, because every time I see the new Zeke post I think of you...


----------



## KidCreole (May 17, 2008)

okay guys. i cant be a HUGE grower like some of you, so im going to try to grow like, two plants, three tops. Rite now im using strictly mid-grade seeds i got in my most recent "sunshine in a bag". im germinating them and out of the five seeds i started, three have cracked. Ive got them on my water heater. Ive been doing a test run with a plant already in a bigass pot but im positive thins thing is about to keel over. it's been about a month and it cant be more than three inches tall. I live in the southern united states: about 1 hr from Katrinaville.... so thats my current climate. I'll post a pic of the plant i have now and all comments are really appreciated...


----------



## KidCreole (May 17, 2008)

ok so heres a few pictures of my pathetic little plant... notice the yellowing on the tips and the size of the stalk. stretching much??? i have her (hopefully) under one 26watt 6500k lamp and im feeding her pure filtered water infused with a lil bit of miracle grow houseplant food.(let the inexperienced grower comments begin!!!!!) please help!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 17, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> ok so heres a few pictures of my pathetic little plant... notice the yellowing on the tips and the size of the stalk. stretching much??? i have her (hopefully) under one 26watt 6500k lamp and im feeding her pure filtered water infused with a lil bit of miracle grow houseplant food.(let the inexperienced grower comments begin!!!!!) please help!


Seedlings don't need any nutrients until they are about three weeks old (it's all in the seed). So the yellowing is probably due to nute burn.
Just a suggestion but you should probably do some reading in the grow FAQs soon and you'll be one up on the plants.
Welcome to the site a happy growing.


----------



## KidCreole (May 17, 2008)

ok, but what about the size?? is that normal? i havent grown anything to true value because i would like to get the mechanics of growing correct before i spend money on quality seeds.


----------



## Derfel (May 18, 2008)

Hello everybody. I just joined the forum after searching it for a bunch of info over the last couple weeks or so. I'm a first time grower and currently have 2 plants growing in miracle grow potting mix that are about a month old. They are in a 3' tall wood cabinet that is 1' 2'' wide and about 2 feet deep with a cheap little fan for exhaust. As for lighting, I sprouted em under a little 17 watt floro tube supplemented with some sunlight and now have them under 77 watts of fluorescents, a 17 watt tube and 3 20 watt cfls (not sure what spectrum ). I realize that this isn't gonna be enough light for them and plan on upgrading soon. One of the plants is about 5'' tall and fairly bushy, but the other is almost 7'' tall and pretty spindly. My question is "Would topping be a good idea for the spindly one and if so how should i go about it?" I apologize for my rambling intro and thanks in advance to anyone who is nice enough to reply. 

Oh yeah forgot to mention the seeds were from a dude who grows some decent outdoor midgrade not far from where i live.


----------



## mrsjmunugez (May 18, 2008)

Hi I am new to this site. I have a few questions.... kinda stupid but I don't know how to make a thread or how to get pictures of my babies on it to show what im asking about. 

About my plants i have droopy fan leaves, the new branches growing in are up right, but whatever i try (like circulation, heat stress, fertilizer) i dont believe im over or under watering, i just can't get them to perk up! HELP!


----------



## korvette1977 (May 18, 2008)

mrsjmunugez said:


> Hi I am new to this site. I have a few questions.... kinda stupid but I don't know how to make a thread or how to get pictures of my babies on it to show what im asking about.
> 
> About my plants i have droopy fan leaves, the new branches growing in are up right, but whatever i try (like circulation, heat stress, fertilizer) i dont believe im over or under watering, i just can't get them to perk up! HELP!





Welcome .. Enjoy... as for your plants .. Pic's tell a better story.. Use photobucket.com for pic's .. we have some very smart growers here ,, someone is bound to be able to pinpoint your problem .. Good luck and welcome


----------



## mrsjmunugez (May 18, 2008)

here is a picture of the one plant. i have another but it started showing preflowers so i put it into flowering and its sleeping right now so no pictures of that one







Error


----------



## mrsjmunugez (May 18, 2008)

Error









THOSE ARE THE PICTURES!


----------



## KidCreole (May 18, 2008)

Im growing a single plant as of right now. ( almost finished germ. 5 more will be going in jiffy pots, i know they suck. no cash.)and ive got ONE 26watt 6500k cfl bulb fitted in a reflector sitting abt 1 inch away from the plant. I wanna know if im using enuf light or do i need to "aquire" more bulbs from wally world? look at my previous posts so you can see the little bugger im dealing with.


----------



## Derfel (May 18, 2008)

Yes you need more light. The light will do more in a small space, a lot of folks say about 4,000 Lumens per square foot. Some others say you need 150 watts of CFLS per plant. There are tons of threads on here about cfls to sleuth through.


----------



## luckyshot420 (May 18, 2008)

Hey so iam new also to this and i was just wanted to know a little bit on how iam doing someone let me know plz thanks


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 18, 2008)

mrsjmunugez said:


> Error
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to our forum. All you will need is to post a journal, you will get more help than you wanted. lol Nice avatar, the plant is not looking bad from what I can see. You will want to trim those lower inside branches off of it, the plant is done with them. 


> Welcome (insert you name here)here is what i would do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*.
> We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV


The more details you provide the better the information you will get back. One of the most important pieces of information is an idea of a budget, it will be a while before your plant pays you back. We have the author of Marijuana Buds For Less as a member of our forum, and he is heading up our grow journal competition, you will all want to check that out. VV


----------



## mrsjmunugez (May 18, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Welcome to our forum. All you will need is to post a journal, you will get more help than you wanted. lol Nice avatar, the plant is not looking bad from what I can see. You will want to trim those lower inside branches off of it, the plant is done with them.
> 
> 
> The more details you provide the better the information you will get back. One of the most important pieces of information is an idea of a budget, it will be a while before your plant pays you back. We have the author of Marijuana Buds For Less as a member of our forum, and he is heading up our grow journal competition, you will all want to check that out. VV


Thank you so much! I will be making a journal. Great advice, I was really really worried!


----------



## Darrens (May 18, 2008)

Hey all!
I've been lurking around the forums for several weeks now just absorbing as much knowledge as I possibly can while acquiring the things I will need for my first official indoor grow. I finally decided to join and come out of the shadows. I plan on eventually submitting a grow journal and hopefully can help contribute something useful to the community. I'm semi-new to growing but am no amateur with using the drug. I'm sure you will see me around in other threads. Thanks.

Darren


----------



## Koala (May 19, 2008)

Darrens said:


> Hey all!
> I've been lurking around the forums for several weeks now just absorbing as much knowledge as I possibly can while acquiring the things I will need for my first official indoor grow. I finally decided to join and come out of the shadows. I plan on eventually submitting a grow journal and hopefully can help contribute something useful to the community. I'm semi-new to growing but am no amateur with using the drug. I'm sure you will see me around in other threads. Thanks.
> 
> Darren


no drugs here, just patients and prescriptions. Welcome.


----------



## Stoner Bob (May 19, 2008)

Hi all! im new here and im considering growing my own. i am unable too grow in-doors as my house mates are against the idea  and i want to respect their rights. Is it easy to grow some good plants in a field next to my house from scratch or do they have to begin life in-doors? What do i need to get started? i live in Ireland where the weather isnt always great.
Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## homegrowntestin420 (May 19, 2008)

First timer here. i planted a seed and was suprised at my results. I'm about two weeks along and it looks real srawny. my humidity level is only around 40. i having a hard time here. any advice would be great.


----------



## homegrowntestin420 (May 19, 2008)

should i use a grow light or compact flo for the vegetative and growing stage and switch to HPS 10 weeks or so. or just use HPS from the start.


----------



## homegrowntestin420 (May 19, 2008)

please help me


----------



## KidCreole (May 20, 2008)

dude, all the ansers ur lookin for are in the grow faqs... u gotta read man.


----------



## PceNluV (May 20, 2008)

i have been searchin this site for a while now and finally thought i would drop in here and spit a line or two just for shits and giggles...yea dude this site is loaded with tons of info...but as far as your lights u can use the hps throughout the whole lifecycle but i would start out with the flouros if i were you then when the preflowers show and your sure, throw in the hps system and switch the lighting to 12 12 to begin flowering... just read and learn how to search threads i am on this site constantly and have been for some time now just gaining all the knowledge i can...i have a growjournal if u wanna check it out or pm me and ill help out anyone i can, but keep in mind this is my first grow...knowledge is power, read,read,read! peacez


----------



## redeyedbandit (May 20, 2008)

I am a first time poster and I need to know what an acceptable size pot should be to grow a nice size healthy plants, not a big monsters or anything just good size. Thanks for any input.


----------



## notorious (May 20, 2008)

Hello to all and to all a great night....


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 20, 2008)

redeyedbandit said:


> I am a first time poster and I need to know what an acceptable size pot should be to grow a nice size healthy plants, not a big monsters or anything just good size. Thanks for any input.


Hey redeye, welcome to the forum. The answer would depend on the medium you are going to grow in and the system you use. If you are going to use soil for your first try you would want 3-3 1/2 gallon pots. Some of the hydro system use 3" net pots. So you are going to have too help us out here with some more information. 



> notoriousHello to all and to all a great night....


Hello too you as well and welcome to our forum. VV


----------



## mrsjmunugez (May 20, 2008)

So I believe that I have found myself with two males!! I'm really sad. I only have one purple beaner left. I decided I am going to give one of my plants a little bit longer, just in case, but I'm sure the other is male. It has clusters of round balls. I was thinking about buying feminized seeds from a seed bank. Does anyone have good or bad things to say about doing that?


----------



## jonnim (May 21, 2008)

hi guys,new to the site so i got loads to read,most of my questions are prob answered


----------



## zeke907 (May 21, 2008)

So, here is a few pics of my closet grow, along with fan, 400 W HPS, 4 27w daylight cfl's, one 23 wat cfl. 8 plants total some at different stages due to some dying had to re-germinate and sprout some more. But anyway just wanted to let the pro's see where I'm at and what I am working with. Any ideas, advice, helf, anything is welcome. Come in the masses. Thanks. Chuuuuurch.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

mrsjmunugez said:


> So I believe that I have found myself with two males!! I'm really sad. I only have one purple beaner left. I decided I am going to give one of my plants a little bit longer, just in case, but I'm sure the other is male. It has clusters of round balls. I was thinking about buying feminized seeds from a seed bank. Does anyone have good or bad things to say about doing that?


Never bought them myself because I was told it wasn't worth it. Because the feminized seeds can grow hermies or males, a lot of people think you might as well save the money and take the chance with normal seeds.


----------



## concept1 (May 21, 2008)

i transplanted my plant from a small pot to a bigger one and i broke some of the roots and now it want to lean over so i put a stick next to it to prop it up will it be ok


----------



## mrsjmunugez (May 21, 2008)

Thank you for your input. vv said the same and I have decided to take that chance. he told me they turn out 80% female anyways, which is pretty great!


----------



## x420 SouljaX (May 21, 2008)

whats goin on guys, new to the forum plan to be here for a while. i hope i can pick pickup some good info about my marijuana plant i've been growing on and off for 2 years i had one sucessful Kush plant fluffiest and most sticky nugs i've ever came across. hope to hear more from everyone.


----------



## redeyedbandit (May 21, 2008)

Thanks victor and I am using foxfarm ocean forrest soil and I have puchased some foxfarm ferts also, but I havent started them yet( dont want to over fertilize). I am glad that you said 3.5 gallon pots because I went to the Hydro store and bought up 10 3.75 gal buckets. My plants are about 6 inches tall and I have been using some root stuff called "ROOT ORGANICS" I'm not sure the maker because I dont have the tub in front of me right now but I think it is made by some company called Aurora something???. Thanks again, and anything else that you could help me with is always appreciated.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 21, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> So, here is a few pics of my closet grow, along with fan, 400 W HPS, 4 27w daylight cfl's, one 23 wat cfl. 8 plants total some at different stages due to some dying had to re-germinate and sprout some more. But anyway just wanted to let the pro's see where I'm at and what I am working with. Any ideas, advice, helf, anything is welcome. Come in the masses. Thanks. Chuuuuurch.


Now that you have introduced your self we need your journal. If you go back a page or two you will see were someone has given a description of how to do this. It looks like you have a good start. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 21, 2008)

concept1 said:


> i transplanted my plant from a small pot to a bigger one and i broke some of the roots and now it want to lean over so i put a stick next to it to prop it up will it be ok


If your question is can you prop the plant up, of course you can. If your question is will the plant survive, probably. I am sure your were as careful as you could be with the knowledge you have and after all MaryJ is a weed, pretty hardy plants, it will probably be fine. 
Before you try to transplant again, you will want to view some methods for doing so. Start a journal, we will stop by and check out your progress. VV


----------



## whatsupitsslick (May 21, 2008)

whats up. im just another new guy. i plan on starting my first grow operation as soon as i get this stimulas check in the mail. im jst curious if yall can give me some tips or anything like tht. look forward to hearing frm yall. L8r


RRRROOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TTTTTTIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDEEEEEEE


----------



## anncarr001 (May 21, 2008)

Hello,
Thank you for the welcome.

Will you please tell me how to post a new thread?


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 21, 2008)

anncarr001 said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> Will you please tell me how to post a new thread?





> Welcome (Insert your name here) , here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*.
> We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV


Here is a mthod, welcome to the forum. VV


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

lol, Victor, do you have that thing saved somewhere? Or do you just remember what page it's on to get it?


----------



## stickyishy (May 22, 2008)

heys whats up every1 this is a pretty cool site anyways i have no clue how to post a thread anyways i have a few questions about GROWING mary jane first off i have a 500 watt light that is a t type bulb is that good? and im doing this in my closet and have three plants one has four leaves and the other is still a seed and the other is 1 leaf how much light should they be in light now? help please!!!!! THANKs!!!!!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 22, 2008)

stickyishy said:


> heys whats up every1 this is a pretty cool site anyways i have no clue how to post a thread anyways i have a few questions about GROWING mary jane first off i have a 500 watt light that is a t type bulb is that good? and im doing this in my closet and have three plants one has four leaves and the other is still a seed and the other is 1 leaf how much light should they be in light now? help please!!!!! THANKs!!!!!!!


There was only one post between you and a method for starting a thread, most of the time it takes at least two and sometimes three before that question comes up again. I think we have a problem here Wikid, what do you think? I guess it needs to be some kind of a sticky, those were never very popular except for widow's 101questions. And yes I do know its on page 130, you do have to go thru a few to get there though, maybe I need to put it somewhere in my profile so I can get to it faster or maybe we could do something stupid like e-mail it to all new check-ins??
Hey sticky, welcome to our forum. 500watt t-type light would be a flourescent? bulbs kinda look like long U's in a circle attached to a big white thing (That is the ballast) with a mogul base? uses 125 watts of power, equivalant to a 500watt incandescent bulb? If it is thats a nice light, properly placed and reflected, with the proper spectrum, you could get some yield from it. 
Your seedlings don't need a lot of light yet, many of us, myself included use regular t-12 and t-8 bulbs for young seedlings. Using these low heat low watt bulbs allows us to get the light very close to the plants, almost touching the tops, without damaging them. Having the light 'close' makes it so the plants don't have to 'stretch' looking for light. I am positve you could place a 125watt floro at a distance that would give you good results without burning the plants, I don't have a clue what that distance between your light and the plants would be, I haven't ever used one of those. If you put your hand between the light and the plants, and then move the light down until you 'feel' the heat from the light, thats the distance, move it back up an inch. 
Now we will need your journal, a method for starting one is on this page, I just cut and paste it. I know how it is, you are all excited about something new and you can't tell anyone about it. Then you find something like this forum and wow, you can let 50,000 people know what your doing, and all of the information ....and how the hell do you post your own thread?? Its kinda like kissin your sister. Picture are a must, one of that bulb would help.
I will add to the post of starting a thread. One other thing you need to know is how to link that thread in your signature, that way its in every post you make and you can refer to it. SOO...once you have posted your journal go to MyRollItUp, upper right hand corner of every page> on the left hand side of the page is your control panel and we want to Edit Signature>Brings up a text entry box, anchor your cursor in that box and then go to MyRollItUp>My journal, when it opens put your cursor in the web address box, left click, right click> copy, back to the signature text box, left click right click> paste, Save Changes, yes. Now when you post the link to your journal is there. and if you post pictures? they will be in your journal.
I do want too thank you for pointing out a flaw we have, we don't make it easy for computer illiterate folks like myself, to get started because we don't explain how it all works. It took me about a year too figure it out, hope this helps you. VV


----------



## incurableboss (May 22, 2008)

i have 6 females 3 are 12" tall and 3 are 4 " tall all white widow i have limited space 3'x 2' how long should i wait to start flowering, should i wait for the little ones to get bigger?


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 22, 2008)

incurableboss said:


> i have 6 females 3 are 12" tall and 3 are 4 " tall all white widow i have limited space 3'x 2' how long should i wait to start flowering, should i wait for the little ones to get bigger?


Thats interesting. What is the height of the space? Plants will at least double and sometimes triple their size during flowering, height will be the issue since you have 1sqft. per plant. Tough call. You could top the taller ones, make them bush out more. B. thc + r&d has a thread that shows how to do this. VV


----------



## dave54321 (May 22, 2008)

has anyone ever seen 11 blades on a leaf before??


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 22, 2008)

dave54321 said:


> has anyone ever seen 11 blades on a leaf before??


Yep,seen 13 too, it is unusual though.


----------



## MoePunn (May 22, 2008)

Whats up all? Me = Moe or Punn hence the name MoePunn, new to the site & just checking in for the 1st time...


----------



## ganjalovefever (May 22, 2008)

hey everyone, i'm pretty new here, and i'm just looking for some people to help me with some growing tips. i've recently decided i want to get a nice garden goin within the next few months. i'm looking to do indoor, so if anyone wants to help out with any suggestions, i would appreciate it =)

thank you all kindly!


----------



## stickycrippler (May 22, 2008)

I cant figure out how to start a thread, yes i'm a total dumbass when it comes to computers. Please help!


----------



## stickycrippler (May 22, 2008)

Never mind i figured it out. I must be smarter than i think. lol


----------



## kushmonster (May 22, 2008)

ganjalovefever said:


> hey everyone, i'm pretty new here, and i'm just looking for some people to help me with some growing tips. i've recently decided i want to get a nice garden goin within the next few months. i'm looking to do indoor, so if anyone wants to help out with any suggestions, i would appreciate it =)
> 
> thank you all kindly!


 
Wow!! sorry got a thing for red headsJust let us know when you get started...and Sleeved out to!!, Damn!!


----------



## ganjalovefever (May 22, 2008)

kushmonster said:


> Wow!! sorry got a thing for red headsJust let us know when you get started...and Sleeved out to!!, Damn!!


 
haha, well i like for my ladies to be redheads as well! haha. 

and thank you, i'll definitly let YOU know when i get my crop goin!


----------



## dave54321 (May 23, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Yep,seen 13 too, it is unusual though.



ye i thought that cause i have two plants and only one of them is like that and there both the same strains...... i cut the watering down on them and they are fine now there comin on really well.... so you were rite the last time..


----------



## mrsjmunugez (May 23, 2008)

How do I become something more than a damn stranger to this site?? Someone tell me what I have to do!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 23, 2008)

mrsjmunugez said:


> How do I become something more than a damn stranger to this site?? Someone tell me what I have to do!


Post more than 50 times you will be 'Learning how to roll, post a thousand times and you wil go through a sex change and become Mr. Ganga. VV


----------



## ganjalovefever (May 23, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Post more than 50 times you will be 'Learning how to roll, post a thousand times and you wil go through a sex change and become Mr. Ganga. VV


what if you're not a mr.?

do i get a miss?


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 23, 2008)

ganjalovefever said:


> what if you're not a mr.?
> 
> do i get a miss?


You will still be Mr. Ganja , other ladies have questioned this as well, the titles are preset on the system and tied to number of posts.


----------



## gizanoz (May 24, 2008)

hi everyone im new here, im hoping for little bit of help with a window grow experiment lol, ive started a new thread in noob central and would appreciate any comments on it.

Thanks


----------



## redsky97 (May 24, 2008)

hello everyone i was wondering if the setup i have will be good for veg this is my first grow and i have 12 just sprouted im using one 40w u shaped cool white neon and two 10w halogen bulbs and a 35mm fan for cooling i dont know the temp inside of the box its somwere around room temp mabey more is the box big enough ...will this work? any comment's would be great!!


----------



## jonask (May 24, 2008)

hello everyone just register today! i hope to start posting soon so i can get some help and some constructive opinions 

thanx


----------



## syrus420 (May 24, 2008)

hey peoples, hope everybodys enjoying theyre holiday weekend
this is my first grow and i dont think its going to good .. first of all i have these brown spots on my leaves and my plant looks diffrent from everybody elses my sh*t looks like a bush comment please... im using sh with there nutes


----------



## carlos2008a (May 25, 2008)

well...hi, I'm charlie, its my first time growing...I've always said "hm...I wanna do that" but now I say "fuck...I needa do that"...soooo with that said, its time for me to start growing =D

any advice on the very first steps would be really nice...since so far all I've read is "jolly rogers guide to growing marijuana" and I saw some video on youtube about outdoor growing..soo yeaa =)


----------



## TaimaTHC (May 25, 2008)

Heyyy, whaddup?
Was tryin to find some tips on growing weed, and found this site.
Pretty good, actually, I haven't had to check out any other sites, all my questions have been answered on here.

Er, message me if you have any special tips or wanna chat.

-TaimaTHC (Brinny)


----------



## bobireland (May 25, 2008)

hey everyone,just tought id say hey im only starting out with my first grow wish me luck haha,


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard newbies.....Good Luck with your Grows


----------



## catstallker (May 25, 2008)

Hello to all and happy to be aboard. Just became legal here in Cali, so I am excited!!!! Dr. gave me a permit to grow 25 plants. Have 6 started and 6 clones going with bout 30 seeds started. All plants (12) are kush and 1 of em is a plant from a seed called "Fresno Fuzz". The 30 seeds are all from skunk/cronic bags I have smoked last year. 

Look to learn and hope to be some help some where down the line........... 

Catstallker


----------



## ahhalienx (May 25, 2008)

yeah. i grew two plants, my mom was drunk and thought the cops would get us so she through my poor plants away =( now I'm growing two more. very healthy,one is about 6 inches, the other 3.5


----------



## Pateswap2 (May 25, 2008)

Im new at all of this and i want to start growing inside and, im kinda confused with all these stages and veg. and everything


----------



## ThumbCrusher (May 25, 2008)

Hello everybody! I am the ThumbCrusher. I am new to this site, but not new to the subjects here. I look forward to helping and learning, as I wait for my latest crop to ripen!


----------



## NPYYZ (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, I just registered. I live in Maine, I'm 48, started smoking weed back in 1977. I stopped for quite a while but got back into it a few years ago. I'm thinking about growing my own but I have no idea how to get started. I remember back in the late 70's when a friend and I split a pound of weed. We would clean out the seeds and toss them out the bedroom window. One day we noticed a nice group of plants growing below the window. Ufortunately we had to get rid of them because they were in plan view of the street and on my friends parents property , lol.

Anyway , thinking of that, questions arise. Can I just take seeds from my current bag of weed and plant them out in my yard? Or do I need to get some type of special seeds or plants that are already started?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## catstallker (May 26, 2008)

NPYYZ said:


> Can I just take seeds from my current bag of weed and plant them out in my yard? Or do I need to get some type of special seeds or plants that are already started?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Welcome Joe,
I am new as well. Just joined but have grown in the 80's. Some of my best buds were from my bags I scored. I keep all my seeds from good bud. Have a seen from a bag of medical I got growing and some others as well. I will buy some seeds eventually. Welcome and good luck with your grow. Do like me, be a sponge and soak up all the knowledge on the board.


----------



## dbrown3t0 (May 26, 2008)

Good Day--- Im new to the site just wanted to welcome myself and say hello to the fellow growers. I'm trying to decide if I should go with AK-47 or Train Wreck any suggestions. I want the bud with the craziest THC Level. Just starting out but have looked into growing for about 7mths. Hydro seems to be the best and cleanest way to grow. Question? should I go with an expensive bought hydro grow chamber or Home made system. I'm in the US and the alphabet boys A.K.A (DEA) (FBI) are into thermal shots of certain parts of the city looking for spikes at night. What is my best way to get around this problem. Also, what is the best way to control the odor b/c some say that the odor can never be covered up. Just somebody, anybody help me out and give me advice cause i would love to get the knowledge and have harvest every 2 weeks yeilding 2lbs like the post i saw today. Again thanks to anyone who reads my post and HELP i need it.


----------



## catstallker (May 26, 2008)

If you live in a state that you can get a growers permit, I would do it. 
this will be my first year with one. I would recommend it to all. The peace of mind is PRICELESS.


----------



## bosco (May 26, 2008)

hey thanks for being so friendly. i will be setting up my first room soon. for personal use only (but heavy use!) so not huge area is necessary. i am really interested in the new led lights, maybe with some support with flouescent. any experience or advise ? h.t. mag has conflicting articles on this subject,
thanks,
bosco


----------



## ledgic13 (May 26, 2008)

ok didnt notice this was here....

whats up people...avid bud smoker /vaporizer.
soon to be picking up supplies so i can start my grow thing.

ive been lurkin around here for a minute yo, so i joined.

im here to offer my services and learn in the process.
after all its all about getting a good bud from you good crop smokin it and having a good time.
thats what im all about.
good times man, good times


----------



## blazin waffles (May 26, 2008)

This isn't my first day here i just saw it and wanted to say hello. I've been here for about a week and i love it. There are so many people here that know so much and willing to help you out b/c of one common thing. Mari-jane. The culture is phenominal and i'm just glad i found this place b/c i feel a lot more confident with live people for reference instead of a book that may not address a specific problem. 

Newbs do a grow journal. It's great! It's DYI with a bad ass security net just incase you fuck up! To everyone, CHEERS lets light em up!


----------



## TaimaTHC (May 26, 2008)

Pateswap2 said:


> Im new at all of this and i want to start growing inside and, im kinda confused with all these stages and veg. and everything


Pretty much, just reading around will teach you EVERYTHING you need to know. I read around for like a half hour, and I'm already SO much more confident and think my first grow is gonna turn out great. Check out the GrowFAQ and it'll tell you all about the life cycle, including germination, veg, flowering, even cloning!

But yeah, best advice to give is the advice I followed from someone else.
Jus read around. =D


----------



## Kole1980 (May 26, 2008)

whats up, everyone. Just wanted 2 ask how long I should leave my plants in the veg stage B 4 I start 12/12 cycle? I have 2 plants in my closet that are about 8 weeks. No idea what strain.


----------



## gta4eva (May 26, 2008)

depends on how big you want to grow them ileave mine in til there a foot and a half big then switch to flower


----------



## gta4eva (May 26, 2008)

just like to say im new to this site too but have been growing for a couple of years
post some pic when i get a camera

happy growing


----------



## Kole1980 (May 26, 2008)

thanx alot! im almost there. im really excited, but bein patient!


----------



## BEANZZZ (May 26, 2008)

hey guys n gals,,im a newby with a few seedlings under lights ,they seem ok atm but i would like to start a thread (obviously i dont do it here?)i can only find how to reply to a thread lol ,can sum1 please help cheers


----------



## BEANZZZ (May 27, 2008)

forget that post,,,i found it lol


----------



## Razz23 (May 27, 2008)

I live in Washington State and am in the process of getting my medical marijuana license. I just found out the the virus that is attacking my body makes me eligable. I have heard that I can possess 60 grams and grow up to 2 lbs legally at any one time. I will probably purchase for awhile and then get my growing supplies in the mean time. Can you give a list of things I'll need to start? I was thinking something simple to begin with. Thanks, Razz123


----------



## theinfected (May 27, 2008)

Razz23 said:


> I live in Washington State and am in the process of getting my medical marijuana license. I just found out the the virus that is attacking my body makes me eligable. I have heard that I can possess 60 grams and grow up to 2 lbs legally at any one time. I will probably purchase for awhile and then get my growing supplies in the mean time. Can you give a list of things I'll need to start? I was thinking something simple to begin with. Thanks, Razz123


Razz check in the Novice Section. lots of good tips.
It will all depend on where your growing. and how much room you have


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Yep,seen 13 too, it is unusual though.


I've seen all kinds of crazy variations. Usually the more mature the plant, the more interesting the leaves become, it seems.

~Ethno


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 27, 2008)

Razz23 said:


> I live in Washington State and am in the process of getting my medical marijuana license. I just found out the the virus that is attacking my body makes me eligable. I have heard that I can possess 60 grams and grow up to 2 lbs legally at any one time. I will probably purchase for awhile and then get my growing supplies in the mean time. Can you give a list of things I'll need to start? I was thinking something simple to begin with. Thanks, Razz123


Infected is correct, it varies depending on your needs and capabilities. If you want to keep it simple though, go for some organic soil without chemical fertilizers (Miracle Gro is usually a nightmare). Get some vegetative nutrients, and some flowering nutrients- an additive such as Liquid Karma or Tiger Bloom is helpful, but not necessary. I've grown without any sort of additives at all with some success, using organic substitutes one can pick up at any grocery store. As far as brands for nutrients, I recommend FoxFarm as it works well in both hydroponics and soil.

If you want premium soil, go for FoxFarm Ocean Forest. There really isn't anything out there quite like it. You won't need to even add any nutrients for a while if you go that route.

And of course, there is the lighting. Compact flourescents if you want to keep it simple and cheap, the higher the wattage the more lumens, which usually makes for happier plants. However, for flowering, it pays to invest in an HPS or MH ballast and light. There are some cheap ones out there if you just want to grow one plant.

Good luck!

~Ethno


----------



## concept1 (May 27, 2008)

my plant has black spots on the stem what should i do
just the stem and the leave look dead


----------



## theinfected (May 27, 2008)

just the stem or some leaves to?
if it is spreading it may be a lack of phophorus


----------



## marleyfan (May 27, 2008)

ok so i planted my plants about four weeks ago. i was getting very agrivated because they wernt coming up out the ground. i germinated them then planted. well i went to my grow spot about 2 weeks into the prosees. and noticednuthing. it was a little chilly so i made a small green house type thing. i went back to the spot 2 weeks later(today) and what do u know it wa about 3 or 4 inches tall. the bad thing about this is that it seems very streched. i have some multi purpose mirical grow and need to know when and how often to use it. this is my first time ever trying to grow and i want to sucseed to sum level. advice would be wonderfull-especally on how to get it not so much streched.now remember i am growing outside!


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (May 27, 2008)

wat up RIU world


----------



## concept1 (May 28, 2008)

im trying to grow and i just enterd the flowering stage left home 4 three day came home and the plant looked almost life less the top was limp and bent what do i do


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (May 28, 2008)

give it a good drink and a good feed things should be good


----------



## skoalman (May 28, 2008)

hey skoalman here new to this site and growing just looking for friendly advice and helpful pointers on growing. thanx


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 29, 2008)

skoalman said:


> hey skoalman here new to this site and growing just looking for friendly advice and helpful pointers on growing. thanx


Welcome, Skoalman. Look around a bit, and if after that you have any specific questions, make a thread. The people here are generally pretty nice.

Good growing.
~Ethno


----------



## Picture Me Rollin (May 29, 2008)

Im a new member and i just wanna tell yall that i love the site,Tupac R.I.P


----------



## Raziak (May 29, 2008)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 29, 2008)

Hi................


----------



## parkerbarker (May 29, 2008)

i am thinking about growing for the first time. i have a suitable place to grow, but i was wondering what i could do with the space to make it worth while.
my space is 3foot wide by 3 1/2foot long but only 5foot high.
if anyone could advise me on how best to use the space, advise wold be grateful.

sorry new to this ad seems am not so god at navigating!!


----------



## UnluckyCharm (May 29, 2008)

Howdy fellow stoners


----------



## bcurwi1 (May 30, 2008)

hey everyone bcurwi1 here, I'm very new to growing and I'm jut saying hey to everyone i put a thread on growing materials for growing check it out! any suggestions would help thanks!


----------



## BTS (May 31, 2008)

I am a 33 year old male. I am an insurance broker and physical therapist. I live in beautiful San Diego My neighbor friends and I are attempting to grow a couple/few plants in my backyard. We have 4 seeds that have 4-5 in sprouts. I really don't know much about it. I want to learn it all. Maybe outside isn't a good idea, I don't know but open to the info.

Thank you in advance for your assistance,
BTS


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum BTS. Growing outside is what we would all do if we could without any of the dangers of getting caught. Lots of information available here about growing outdoors. Check out FDD's Cali outdoor grow. VV


----------



## shax (May 31, 2008)

can any 1 help im thinking of growing using 2 big black waste bins one turned upsinde down on top of the other one but my worry is will it get to hot and the humidty level


----------



## cagiva1983 (Jun 1, 2008)

hi people. just joined this site. hows everybody going! any body living around devon area?


----------



## Bessiesmum (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey just popping in to say Hi, Im a MJ widow but do keep my hand in, hence me being here and His-self being Fishing, Ive been left in control


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 1, 2008)

shax said:


> can any 1 help im thinking of growing using 2 big black waste bins one turned upsinde down on top of the other one but my worry is will it get to hot and the humidty level


Hey shax, welcome to our forum and your concerns are right on. If you want to do something like this you will have to provide ventilation. And we used to have the information of a great system for doing this, it was called Barrel Of Green. Major Toke posted a thread about it, last time we checked the link to it was not working and we haven't been able to contact Dr. Pot one of the co-invertors of it. There was anpother Journal Thread from a Med user that was using a 'barrel', and has been for some time. I think both of them used 'flexible drain pipe to bring air into the bottom and push it up through the light out the top.
Key of course is short plants, know females, flowering light cycle only in the 'barrel'. VV


----------



## Htown (Jun 1, 2008)

Whats up guys in new around here, willing to learn! Trying to start growing myself with some buddies, just don't know which is the best for us. We have access to outdoor or indoor grows, we're just not sure what to go with. Also what it the most cost affective and easiest way to get started! Thanks guys!

-James


----------



## pig420 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello everyone.....
I was looking around and found this forum. Just wanted to introduce myself and say hello. I'll post some pics of my most recent grow sometime soon.


----------



## shax (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

Htown said:


> Whats up guys in new around here, willing to learn! Trying to start growing myself with some buddies, just don't know which is the best for us. We have access to outdoor or indoor grows, we're just not sure what to go with. Also what it the most cost affective and easiest way to get started! Thanks guys!
> 
> -James


You should check out SeeMoreBuds' book. Click Marijuana Books up at the top right of the screen.


----------



## ups420 (Jun 2, 2008)

what's the easiest way to post pics, i've tried several methods i even was able to make a photo album in my profile, but how do i post pics in a post or thread? when i click manage attachments it says error on page http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn26/upsman420/DSC00174-1.jpg


----------



## mac88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wussup Everyone, I'm here!


----------



## theinfected (Jun 3, 2008)

welcome  and enjoy ur time here!
great community here


----------



## eppers78 (Jun 3, 2008)

wheres a good place to order seeds


----------



## kidjonny (Jun 3, 2008)

i'v just got a 300w cfl its about the size of a cat. will this light pump out the right lumens to flower 5 4in plants? oh yeah and how far in to flowering do i sex the plants


----------



## theinfected (Jun 3, 2008)

eppers78 said:


> wheres a good place to order seeds


dr chronic is really good. fast and stealthy and trustworthy


----------



## owenman01 (Jun 4, 2008)

dont know if this is the right place but i just registered and i was wondering how to post a new thread??


----------



## theinfected (Jun 4, 2008)

when you find the category that you want to make a thread in, on top you should see a button that says New Thread. press that, and you just name it, and then type what u want to type 

Also Welcome to RollItUp


----------



## owenman01 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## pig420 (Jun 4, 2008)

kidjonny said:


> i'v just got a 300w cfl its about the size of a cat. will this light pump out the right lumens to flower 5 4in plants? oh yeah and how far in to flowering do i sex the plants


once you put your light cycle to 12/12 give it a couple of weeks and look at the nodes. you should be able to sex your plants.

last year I used 2 175w cfl's and my plants did great.


----------



## Skarn (Jun 4, 2008)

hey new guy here anybody from Australia about that can give me climate spessific advice?


----------



## R3nOt$465 (Jun 4, 2008)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 yo im new in here, I want to learn how to grow weed.


----------



## R3nOt$465 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey skarn,you know how to grow weed?


----------



## R3nOt$465 (Jun 4, 2008)

Skarn said:


> hey new guy here anybody from Australia about that can give me climate spessific advice?


yo whats going on?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

If you want to learn to grow weed, you're in the wrong place! You should be in the GrowFAQ, reading.


----------



## Skarn (Jun 5, 2008)

grow'n some at the moment but as for knowing how to well just mainly expermenting at moment first crop and all


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 5, 2008)

Skarn said:


> hey new guy here anybody from Australia about that can give me climate spessific advice?


Al B Fuct, currently on vacation, and his friend bongjockey live in australia, haven't a clue were in Australia and I have heard its a 'fairly large place'. Al has a journal posted here, How to Get A Harvest Every Two Weeks Its only a few hundred pages. Al is harvesing in he neighborhood of three pounds a month in a space about 3 meters sq. You might want to take a look at that one, if I were living in Australia I would read everything either of those two wrote. 
Welcome to the forum. VV


----------



## Sour D (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi everyone. Just started growing, glad there's a resource like this, cause I'd be lost. I've read some books but its good to know there's a community of people that will share their knowledge about this wonderful plant. Thanks.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome all; Keep on growing!!


----------



## theinfected (Jun 5, 2008)

Sour D said:


> Hi everyone. Just started growing, glad there's a resource like this, cause I'd be lost. I've read some books but its good to know there's a community of people that will share their knowledge about this wonderful plant. Thanks.



welcome  
enjoy your stay here, its a great community. answers all your questions


----------



## frankx80 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new here so I just thought I'd introduce myself.
I'm a long time smoker but a growing newb, and I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks soaking up all the info needed to start my first grows.

I've got 11 little plants on the go so far which are all from bag seed so I'm just going to plant them out in my garden to see if they come to anything.

For my first indoor grow I've decided to do it properly and ordered a bud box xl a 400w hps light and a ruck 125mm fan and carbon filter.
I'm planning to grow 4 plants at a time in my loft which is plenty to keep me going, and I'm going to partition off a clone/mother area in the bottom of the tent with flouros.

The only thing I need to work out now is how to keep it cool in the tent, is anyone using a 400w lamp in an xl, and if so how is it temp wise?

Also, if I grow in soil which is the best food to use (I'm growing BrainStorm)?

Oh well I'll stop boring you now, I'm just lightly toasted and thought I'd say hi.

I origionally posted this in the wrong place, sorry (I'm only a newb)


----------



## Greybeard (Jun 7, 2008)

Growing Marijuana is illegal in my state. I am concerned for the security of my identity when posting to this site. I see no notice, or discussion of security here. Am I missing something?

How can we discuss this topic with complete confidence in our anonymity.

Thanks.


----------



## daztj7 (Jun 7, 2008)

hey everyone ive got a question, when you take clones and put them in a humidity dome what temp should they be round about, coz i recently took 8 clones 1 day ago and they have all wilted and droopy is that supposed to happen. I mist the dome and the leaves once a day, i am using a 2" 2x tube T5, im not quite sure, any suggestions? cheers.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 7, 2008)

> frankx80Hi,
> I'm new here so I just thought I'd introduce myself.
> I'm a long time smoker but a growing newb, and I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks soaking up all the info needed to start my first grows.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank, welcome to the forum. The 400 watt furnace will need to be air cooled seperate from the rest of your air handling. Most of the 'Ready made' systems I have seen include things necessary or at least mention them and give you a price for like a 6" of 4" collar etc. that you would use to attach ducting to. For the reas of it, read some journal posted with soil grows. Happy growing.



> Greybeard*Newbie Question - Security*
> Growing Marijuana is illegal in my state. I am concerned for the security of my identity when posting to this site. I see no notice, or discussion of security here. Am I missing something?
> 
> How can we discuss this topic with complete confidence in our anonymity.
> ...


Hey Grey Beard, welcome. Well thats a good question. Check with GrnMn, I am pretty sure he can tell you how to set up with server that would shield you. Realistically LEO doesn't have the resources to try and monitor 30,000 web sites. I remember when I had just a little grey in my beard, its all gone now and I didn't even use just for men hair color. Uhh...its all white now. Check out our old hippies thread as well. VV



> daztj7hey everyone ive got a question, when you take clones and put them in a humidity dome what temp should they be round about, coz i recently took 8 clones 1 day ago and they have all wilted and droopy is that supposed to happen. I mist the dome and the leaves once a day, i am using a 2" 2x tube T5, im not quite sure, any suggestions? cheers


 
And welcome too you also tj. You will want to check Al B Fucts post A Batch Of Clones In Rockwool. Humidity domes are not good with clones and there is some discussion about all you need to do. That 2' 2 tube t-5 light will do an excellent job for that many clones, I hope you got one read and one blue bulb? Clones need air circulation more than the higher humidity levels. 

Welcome all of you. You will find a nice group of folks here. There are a few that almost insist on having a journal of your own and they won't help you much if you don't include pictures, something about one picture being worth a thousand words or something like that. Everytime you post in your journal it will come up as NewPosts or Todays Posts, so if you put your questions there, all of the relevent information, like room size, system used, lights etc. will all be right there. You will be suprised a how quickly you can build a whole tutoring section, folks that will check your progress. VV


----------



## ghettoryder (Jun 7, 2008)

hello everyone my name is ghettoryder just tyn to get n the game luv to smoke i want to grow the best plant i can we some help and want i know i can.


----------



## ghettoryder (Jun 7, 2008)

to me there is nothen beter then smoken.i luv smoken bud and some of the people but im really want to start grown my owen plant so here iam ready.at my age i shold have started sooner.i cant never stop thinken about smoken i luv it.i want to sound like im a bud head.but to me gettin high and being with someone u luv is the best free you mind and a open mine to if is the best.i want to able to do what i do and take of my familyand smoke with out worry about a real job.can some one feel me


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey ryder, welcome to RIU. If you are serious about growing the first thing to do go to "GrowFAQ' at the top of the psge and start reading. If you have any questions start a thread and ask them. People here are glad to share their experience with others. After all, this is one of the few places we can show it off!


----------



## Greybeard (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Grey Beard, welcome. Well thats a good question. Check with GrnMn, I am pretty sure he can tell you how to set up with server that would shield you. Realistically LEO doesn't have the resources to try and monitor 30,000 web sites. I remember when I had just a little grey in my beard, its all gone now and I didn't even use just for men hair color. Uhh...its all white now. Check out our old hippies thread as well. VV

Thanks for the Welcome Vic. I am AN old hippie 63 yrs. old and I've been smokin' the herb since 1965...43 yrs. man, I can hardly believe that myself I'm still healthy, and living proof that you can smoke a joint a day for forty years and still be in great shape for an old geezer.

My last indoor grow was back in 1976. Back then it was only flourescents, and it didn't turn out too well. There is a whole lot better technology now, and best of all these forums. You wouldn't believe all the bad info back then, even in the books.

I've got a spare bedroom, the time, the interest, and a taste for some good herb. I stopped in Toronto (very cool town) last year on vacation and picked up some seed. I'll be starting some plants soon, and I'm sure this forum will help speed up the learning curve. I'll keep you guys posted on the grow, and I'll probably be begging for advice very soon.

BTW, that pic in your sig is outstanding, that's what I'm talkin' about

Thanks again, GB

I'm going to try again, this time with good gear


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

Greybeard said:


> Hey Grey Beard, welcome. Well thats a good question. Check with GrnMn, I am pretty sure he can tell you how to set up with server that would shield you. Realistically LEO doesn't have the resources to try and monitor 30,000 web sites. I remember when I had just a little grey in my beard, its all gone now and I didn't even use just for men hair color. Uhh...its all white now. Check out our old hippies thread as well. VV
> 
> Thanks for the Welcome Vic. I am AN old hippie 63 yrs. old and I've been smokin' the herb since 1965...43 yrs. man, I can hardly believe that myself I'm still healthy, and living proof that you can smoke a joint a day for forty years and still be in great shape for an old geezer.
> 
> ...



Grandpa............................?


----------



## LakeRat (Jun 9, 2008)

Just signed up. Used to smoke back in the 70's and starting up again, got a few plants growing outside in some pots. First attempt at growing, so I'll be using this forum as a helpful guide.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

Indawindigoes said:


> They call me Inda, just signed up here. Long time friend of the herb. Hello all


Rut roh....windigo?







like that?


----------



## sevihec (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello everyone... I have been looking around but there is so much info. I would just like to know if there is a way to prune a 1 month old mother to produce more clonable sites.


----------



## Greybeard (Jun 10, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Grandpa............................?


Nope, not a Grandpa yet. But my son just got married, and he's working on it.
In fact, that's one of the reasons I'm growing. His new wife is not too excited about having a home garden, so he's turning the gear over to the old man.

He tried an indoor grow a couple of years ago, and it turned out beautifuly. The only problem was when he cured it. They just stuffed the beautiful bud in plastic trash bags to cure it.... big mistake. Rot ruined all the weed.
Sons sometimes don't ask the old man for advice when they need it. Curing the plant was the only thing that I really did well during my first grows, back in the day. I had a giant backyard Colombian Sativa that I cured so well the herb lasted for nearly a year of casual smoking (14 oz. of bud). So, maybe with his luck growing, and my curing, we can be successful this time around.


----------



## Hawgdawg (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know were you are at but i've grown in a couple Asian countries and just about grown on its own without any help . I always made sure that I put them were they got the morning sun light and afternoon filtered light. Also it protects them from afternoon heat. 15 degree southwest from most southern point.
Triple 8, virgin soil,mix with earth soil let sit in hole,pots,wheel barrow, whatever for 5 days then plant starters. Just remember that the main thing about this plant that it's a WEED and will grow anywhere with very little help. Don't get to complicated. Patience is the key.

</IMG>


----------



## hockeyrocks001 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey guys New to the site. Check out my profile and feel free to comment on my pics.  happy growing


----------



## FuzzyE (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey my names john.

I had attempted once beforeto grow a plant.. first time i gave it plant food too soon and died so im goin to not use plant food... another time one jsut kinda... sprouted in the back yard.. swear to bob.. just walked outside and hey look a plant... were we usually smoke..that got ran over by a lawnmower....

umm i had 8 chances before to grow but my dumbass step bro kept finding and smoking my seeds... i had 2 recently.. one died, i tore the stem while it was like 3 in.

this one now is about 3 1/2'' was about 4 1/2'' but i added more soil

i burnt its 2nd set of leaves and cut those off and now it has its 3rd set of leaves growing... i plan to move it outside once summer is fully here and my palnt gets to about 6'' - 12''

i been using tap water and soil from my front yard and soil from whatever weed plant i can find (not cannabis) hopefully this works out for me this time


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 10, 2008)

good luck with that i am trying to grow a miny stealth operation in a 17 inch subwoofer box for computer speakers


----------



## FuzzyE (Jun 10, 2008)

mountainmist said:


> good luck with that i am trying to grow a miny stealth operation in a 17 inch subwoofer box for computer speakers



should take some pics once you got it working. id like to see this.


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 10, 2008)

i have a few look at the thread i made

tell me what you think
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/80469-sneekiest-growbox-ever.html


----------



## FuzzyE (Jun 10, 2008)

sneeky sneeky..i wouldnt look thier....whatkinda light are you using and dose it work?


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 10, 2008)

well i just made the box today actually so i dont know if it will work or not

im using a cfl right now but i will be installing multipple more


----------



## sens1 (Jun 10, 2008)

welcome to RIU guys


----------



## FuzzyE (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## SVINIAR (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey all, found this site last month after i started my 1st grow, and its been the greatest help.

I didnt know shit bout growin when i placed these seeds into a pot(i put 3 seeds into 1 pot, lol), all 3 sprouted after a few days and had to get there own pots a week later. The plants were growin a good month before i even knew to veg them before they flower, they were just sittin outside in backyard in the sun. They grew like that for about a month and 1/2, got to about 1-1/2 ft tall. I then got my grow room(lol) set up and put them on 24/0 for about a month, they are now at 2 to 2-1/2 ft. I used, MG nute 28/8/10 or something like that during veg. 

I put them into 12/12 2 days ago. I took a cpl clones off of 2 of them, to see if I can get them going also. 

I'm usin one of those 2 light, 4ft thingies with daylight lights, says 6500k each, kinda a white/blue tone. I'm gonna go get the 2700k(a lil reder?) ones this week for the flowerin, and also some bloom nutes and molasses(I just moved here and found a nursery real close). Any advice on a good bloomer nute? Plants seem to be doin well. 

Dont know the strain, but the seeds came from a good sac, so we'll see. This was really a test to see if I could even do it.


My gf is already tellin me I spend more time with them than her.. lol, she'll be ok when its ready. Well.. as soon as I can get some pics, ill let you see what I got going on. Peace all.


----------



## FuzzyE (Jun 11, 2008)

This looks RALLY similar to what i am using on my one plant.... 

Suggestions?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 11, 2008)

FuzzyE said:


> This looks RALLY similar to what i am using on my one plant....
> 
> Suggestions?


You have some research to do if you want to grow the kind of plants that yeild something. VV


----------



## Skarn (Jun 11, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Al B Fuct, currently on vacation, and his friend bongjockey live in australia, haven't a clue were in Australia and I have heard its a 'fairly large place'. Al has a journal posted here, How to Get A Harvest Every Two Weeks Its only a few hundred pages. Al is harvesing in he neighborhood of three pounds a month in a space about 3 meters sq. You might want to take a look at that one, if I were living in Australia I would read everything either of those two wrote.
> Welcome to the forum. VV


 
Hey cheers for the links but i cant seem to find the jurnal dont know whats up with that nor can i find the people you mentioned

But thanks for the welcome and yes AUS is fucken huge


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 11, 2008)

Skarn said:


> Hey cheers for the links but i cant seem to find the jurnal dont know whats up with that nor can i find the people you mentioned
> 
> But thanks for the welcome and yes AUS is fucken huge


First, welcome to the forum and second, here is the link to Al B. Fuct's Get a harvest every 2 weeks.
Hope this helps.
I've always wanted to move to Australia but never managed it.


----------



## dmoney17 (Jun 12, 2008)

ok well i don't know really anything about growing but i have like 5 different sprouts and a real low budget i need to know what things i need to keep them all growing i planted them in some miracle grow they have been growing for a week


----------



## sens1 (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome dmoney17. the key things your plant needs of course are plenty of light, good air circulation, water (not too much) and nutrients/fertilizer


----------



## josefjee5489 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello fellow stoners...
I am a sophomore in college with a 2 bedroom apartment. My friend uses the other room and I use one... I am planning to grow 2 plants and the cannabis club I go to sell seeds. However I have several concerns.
1. I understand marijuana creates a pungent odor, is the odor so strong that it will stink up the entire apartment or is my closet adequate storage?
2. Is growing marijuana in the closet of my apartment room not discreet enough due to the odor?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 13, 2008)

josefjee5489 said:


> Hello fellow stoners...
> I am a sophomore in college with a 2 bedroom apartment. My friend uses the other room and I use one... I am planning to grow 2 plants and the cannabis club I go to sell seeds. However I have several concerns.
> 1. I understand marijuana creates a pungent odor, is the odor so strong that it will stink up the entire apartment or is my closet adequate storage?
> 2. Is growing marijuana in the closet of my apartment room not discreet enough due to the odor?


For two plants, in a growing area the odor will not be a major concern. Good ventilation and an Ono block should take care of it. SOo...what are your several concerns?? VV


----------



## josefjee5489 (Jun 13, 2008)

okay. now that I know dat 2 plants wont be a problem...

can you expand on what you would consider "good ventilation"
and.. wat's "ono block?"


----------



## budire (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi,

I've been using this excellent forum for my first grow and so far so good! I've been using this forum for advice etc and its absolutely brilliant! The FAQ is a bit advanced for my simple mind but still pretty useful. The best thing is the replies to peoples problems, best on the net as far as I can tell. Ive just posted my first question today as I'm a little stumped. Im not confident I posted it right as its not appearing in todays new post list.....

Jesus, I love weed!


----------



## theris (Jun 13, 2008)

hi. i am new. i have one plant right now, it's a holland's hope baby. although they're for growing outdoors, i take her from the roof of my house back to the room at night where she gets some artificial light during the night. she looks okay so far.

i logged in to see if i can learn something about growing cannabis.


----------



## SmokeyJoel (Jun 13, 2008)

First time grower, glad to join so many others! started to germ seeds (bout 30) so ill keep you posted, just glad i have somewhere to ask questions.. glad to join


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 13, 2008)

josefjee5489 said:


> okay. now that I know dat 2 plants wont be a problem...
> 
> can you expand on what you would consider "good ventilation"
> and.. wat's "ono block?"


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/694-indoor-growing-systems.html Here is a link that shows three grow room setup from basic to ideal. Some of the air handling is dependent on the lighting as he has shown. 
Ona Blocks are odor nuetrilizers. The small one is like $7.95 at hyrdo shops. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 13, 2008)

budire said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using this excellent forum for my first grow and so far so good! I've been using this forum for advice etc and its absolutely brilliant! The FAQ is a bit advanced for my simple mind but still pretty useful. The best thing is the replies to peoples problems, best on the net as far as I can tell. Ive just posted my first question today as I'm a little stumped. Im not confident I posted it right as its not appearing in todays new post list.....
> 
> Jesus, I love weed!


It won't appear in the new post list unless you log out, it should show if you click on quick links and then todays posts. VV

I uhh... can tell you like weed. lol


----------



## camsocool (Jun 14, 2008)

hiya big hello to all here, on my second grow now, first were from clones now i am useing seed, just one thing they are about 14 inch in hight now and i am wanting to find out what sex the plants are, can i put the whole plant into the flower cycle for a couple of weeks 12/12 so i can sex them .. then revert back to veg ? 
Anyway look forward to useing the forum all the best


----------



## incognito (Jun 14, 2008)

Newbie here at the forum and wanted to say "Hello" to all.
I'm in my 40's and have toked since I was 14 years old.
I have grown before, just bagseeds outside and always like the results.
I joined the forum for some human interaction about some more serious growing for personal consumption. With all these new weeds out there I wanted to grow some with shorter harvest times and there are so many technics to growing it can be overwhelming at first (which do I use?) and this seems to be a very informative bunch. So in leaving I'd like to say "Thanks" in advance and I'm glad to be here, I hope I can contribute to the forum.


----------



## sens1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum guys and good luck on your grows.

There's lot's of useful info in the GrowFAQ if you can't find what you need there search the forums or make a post.


----------



## Big Kakuna (Jun 15, 2008)

hey people's

I am a day or two away from getting my seeds(even though its late to start growing), and i have read alot of articles, on how to grow outside.

but i am still confused,
Any good tips on how i should start out my seeds? to get the best and fastest results


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 16, 2008)

incognito said:


> Newbie here at the forum and wanted to say "Hello" to all.
> I'm in my 40's and have toked since I was 14 years old.
> I have grown before, just bagseeds outside and always like the results.
> I joined the forum for some human interaction about some more serious growing for personal consumption. With all these new weeds out there I wanted to grow some with shorter harvest times and there are so many technics to growing it can be overwhelming at first (which do I use?) and this seems to be a very informative bunch. So in leaving I'd like to say "Thanks" in advance and I'm glad to be here, I hope I can contribute to the forum.


Welcome to RIU incognito.
I have a mixed grow going right now and one of the strains that I'm growing is an auto-flowering strain called Lowryder#2. They claim that they go from seed to finish in about 9 weeks. Mine are taking a bit longer than that (they are currently at 10 weeks w/ probably at least 3 to go), but they will still finish long before the others and are looking pretty tasty. The harvest is smaller w/ auto strains, but even outdoors, you could still easily get in 2 harvests a season.
Here is one place that you can buy them from (it's where I got mine): Lowryder seeds
Oh, and I also extend a warm welcome to the other new members on here as well and encourage you all to do some reading in the GrowFAQ as you'll find some very helpful info there.


----------



## incognito (Jun 16, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Welcome to RIU incognito.
> I have a mixed grow going right now and one of the strains that I'm growing is an auto-flowering strain called Lowryder#2. They claim that they go from seed to finish in about 9 weeks.


Thanks for the welcome and the info.

If you are from Wisconsin I hope you are not near any flooded areas. We have had some bad storms lately and lost power for 24 hrs but flooding has got to be the worst that nature can dish out.

Again thanks and I hope all is well.


----------



## Terroricia (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi All Terroricia here from the UK. Growing a couple of plants and am now putting one to try and get it to bud. Am i doing it right by giving it 12 hours of daylight then putting in in complete darkness for the other 12? This is my first grow and i must be doing something right as i got rid of spider mites by reading this website. Thanks for that. Also i have grown this plant on my window sill and by putting it in the garden as ths sun has been gracing itself. Have been doing the 12 hour thing for a week now and so far nothing what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi TERROR....Do you see that little scale in the upper right hand corner of my post......Click on it and click I approve and leave me a note of how good of a person I am and how I made you feel at home....thnx


----------



## GrapesInThaSwisher (Jun 16, 2008)

i have 2 plants that are both in the stage of budding but i dnt kno how to bud them?some people tell me to cut light time in half 12/12 and others say put a color filter in front of my light to change the color...they say red is the only color i can use. anybody have any other ways or just the simplest way to do it?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, 12/12 is the only way to flower your plants. Color filters are not necessary. Some people use color bulbs, but I don't know. 

You really should visit the GrowFAQ, it has a LOT of info, and it sounds like you have a lot to read up on.


----------



## Aria (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello all. New to the forums. Just having a look-see and hope to learn something along the way.


----------



## sens1 (Jun 17, 2008)

GrapesInThaSwisher said:


> i have 2 plants that are both in the stage of budding but i dnt kno how to bud them?some people tell me to cut light time in half 12/12 and others say put a color filter in front of my light to change the color...they say red is the only color i can use. anybody have any other ways or just the simplest way to do it?


12/12 mate.

Welcome to the forums guys.


----------



## Torchwood (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi to all from the south of England, UK that is. 
Will browse through the listings and get back to you all ASAP. Working on my profile, as not sure how safe it is to.........well dont have to explain to you guys in the US what Im on about.
Ive just been diagnosed with fibromyalga?? an excuse of the system here, to medically retire me from the forces. I know my condition is coursed by the chemicals worked with. The powers that be say different. Ill leave it there for now, as theres not a lot a can do, but get stoned  Sod it. 
Theirs always someone else in a worse position than yourself. lookin at the outcome Positively. 
Looking forward to posting


----------



## Terroricia (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Torchwood. Another southern UK er here. Welcome

To carry on my previous topic. I have had this plant in 12/12 for 9 days now and nowts happening. Tsk.Tsk. Cept for the plant sulking everytime i put it in darkness. How long do you have to keep this up? Also cant define whether it is female or male as of yet. Can i also get a cutting off of this when i determine sex? Or should i do this now? And then sling it if the original plant turns out to be male


----------



## 12Technicolorbuds21 (Jun 17, 2008)

I heard from a friend that if the plant is reaching straight up for the light then it meant something bad. True? What should the plant look like in the first stages of growth. 
-Ed


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Aria said:


> Hello all. New to the forums. Just having a look-see and hope to learn something along the way.


Glad to have you



Torchwood said:


> Hi to all from the south of England, UK that is.
> Will browse through the listings and get back to you all ASAP. Working on my profile, as not sure how safe it is to.........well dont have to explain to you guys in the US what Im on about.
> Ive just been diagnosed with fibromyalga?? an excuse of the system here, to medically retire me from the forces. I know my condition is coursed by the chemicals worked with. The powers that be say different. Ill leave it there for now, as theres not a lot a can do, but get stoned  Sod it.
> Theirs always someone else in a worse position than yourself. lookin at the outcome Positively.
> Looking forward to posting


Always nice to have someone here with posititve vibrations



12Technicolorbuds21 said:


> I heard from a friend that if the plant is reaching straight up for the light then it meant something bad. True? What should the plant look like in the first stages of growth.
> -Ed


If it is tall and thin, you most like ly need more light. Can you post pics in the help section?


----------



## rymmyisaac (Jun 17, 2008)

Hiya all! Great site you have here! I'm getting a lot of helpful info! Hope everybody is having a great day!


----------



## theinfected (Jun 17, 2008)

rymmyisaac said:


> Hiya all! Great site you have here! I'm getting a lot of helpful info! Hope everybody is having a great day!


welcome  hope u enjoy it here. its a great community.
Hope your having a great day aswell


----------



## rymmyisaac (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome theinfected! Glad to be here!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 17, 2008)

Give it a couple of weeks of 12/12 and it should be showing pre-flowers. Check "GrowFAQ" at top of page for more detailed information. Good luck mate! 
Cheers;
Jimmyspaz


----------



## lachetoker (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Im from Chester England and have been a smoker for 20 years. The price and availability of quality green around here is harsh so Ive decided to try and grow my own. How hard can it be right?
I am about a month into my first attempt and here is what ive done so far so you can have a laff.

First I cleared out a closet upstairs (approx 3foot by 3 and a half and 8foot high) and painted it brilliant white. I ordered a 600 watt HPS light with reflector and ballast and hung it in the closet. I put a plastic sheet on the floor and a thermometer inside but when i closed the door with the light on the temperature went up to over 100f! After some advice i installed an extractor fan in the ceiling and the temperature is 85f max now. I was ready to get seeds.

I purchased 10 Afghani Big Bud seeds from a local shop but forgot to ask for feminised seeds so will wait and see. I ended up with 3 seedlings but when they were about 10 days old i got some feminised white widow seeds and planted 3 of them aswell incase the others are all male.
I never used flourescents, they have been under the hps since germination. I nearly killed the big bud seedlings by underwatering(the soil dries out quick under the hps!) but they were recovering well till i nearly poisoned them with too many nutes. I know, but i managed to flush them out and today they look much better, just some yellow patches on a few leaves.

The w/w seedlings are about 10 days old now and the b/b 21 days and both seem to be doing well. I intend to wait till the w/w plants are about 20inches tall then flower them all together. The b/b will prob be about 3
foot by then so should get some good yield Im getting some fluorescents for my next grow cos having the hps on 24 hours a day is costing a fortune. 

Well i will put more pics on and let everyone see the plants progress if anyone is interested. Please let me know if you have suggestions and thanks for looking in, smoke safely!


----------



## theinfected (Jun 17, 2008)

those look really good to me for a little over 20 days... my plants don't amount to a 1/4 of thosea and they are 10days old, lol


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 17, 2008)

lachetoker said:


> Hi, Im from Chester England and have been a smoker for 20 years. The price and availability of quality green around here is harsh so Ive decided to try and grow my own. How hard can it be right?
> I am about a month into my first attempt and here is what ive done so far so you can have a laff.
> 
> First I cleared out a closet upstairs (approx 3foot by 3 and a half and 8foot high) and painted it brilliant white. I ordered a 600 watt HPS light with reflector and ballast and hung it in the closet. I put a plastic sheet on the floor and a thermometer inside but when i closed the door with the light on the temperature went up to over 100f! After some advice i installed an extractor fan in the ceiling and the temperature is 85f max now. I was ready to get seeds.
> ...


Welcome to our forum, of course you know we are going to need a journal from you with all of this information repeated. Several posts in this thread that tell you one way of doing tha, a lot of folks already know. Thanx for the pictures, we like pictures. Once you have your journal caught up be sure and send a link to Garden Knowm, he is heading up our Grow journal competition. VV


----------



## th3gh05t (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,

I just found this site because I am interested in growing some plants in a small closet. I've never grown cannabis before, but I did get A's my Biology classes. 

I'm going to start out with clones and I want to use this spare PC case, is that something that you would recommend? Or what about the Aerogarden?

Any helpful links to my questions will be appreciated. I'll be browsing the rest of this forum trying to find the answers.

Thanks, th3gh05t


----------



## boardstrapd (Jun 18, 2008)

hey everyone. just got my medical recommendation here in cali and bought my first clones to try to grow - an ak-47 and a deep chunk/strawberry cough cross. and just my luck, after i come home with the dc/sc, i read that it's recommended for advanced growers.  i'm looking forward to getting and giving tips here!


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 19, 2008)

new to the site, have been scanning your forums, and must say that i have picked up so much information it would have been rude not to register, anyhow will be starting a grow in about a month, coco only, handwatered, using complete hesi coco range, 150w cfl for for early seedlings, then up to 400w mh/hps, area is 9 sqf, using scrog method ,seeds are gh white rhino feminised. will be starting 4 and keeping 1 for a rainy day.


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 19, 2008)

boardstrapd said:


> hey everyone. just got my medical recommendation here in cali and bought my first clones to try to grow - an ak-47 and a deep chunk/strawberry cough cross. and just my luck, after i come home with the dc/sc, i read that it's recommended for advanced growers.  i'm looking forward to getting and giving tips here!


im sure you,ll be ok. start at the deep end and you have to learn, plenty of exp growers here to guide you on your mission


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 19, 2008)

nice strains btw


----------



## ICKEY420 (Jun 19, 2008)

Iam new to the game here just started growing my first plant take a look at my profile to see pics.


----------



## Hydrochronic (Jun 19, 2008)

hi guys im new here for about ten minutes. I just got my ebb and flow hydro system up and going last saturday. I have put about 13 in the tray that i got from clones i would have to say they are about 2 maybe 3 weeks old not all the same height few inches in difference but they are catching up. I have my setup to water every 2 hours i am using dutch nutrient gro a & b. in a 20 gallon resevoir. my ph seems to be dead on i'm just using the drops and comparing it to the colour chart on the bottle and it is the colour of light looking beer which is perfect i've been told. i mixed 5ml to every one litre of water which works out to 250ml of A&B to the resevoir. i am noticing that the colour of the plants are mor of a lighter green and the stocks are partially red not totally. almost every plant has the smaller leaves at the bottom that are yellow, and i noticed small brown dots on some of the tops of the plants but new growth everyday! i even noticed on one plant that the root system has one root protruding through the 4 inch rockwool cube. Can anyone point me in a direction here not sure if theyre fine or i have nutrient defiency prob. and is their any way of measuring the level of nutrients so i can pin point problems. without buying a $100 ec tester maybe a drop test kit or something. i also have the plants under 24 hours light and the different size plants seperated to bring the lights closer to them. I can send pics if someone could help me thank you very much. happy smokin


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2008)

Good Evening everyone! This is my first time attempting to growm my own medicine.
I live in Hawaii and am growing basically on my back deck. No artificial light, I repotted and separated the plants on day 60 into 5 gal containers with 2 plants each.
I have a plant i am wondering if i have waited too long to harvest. I have several plants but this was the first to "flower" all the rest have the fine hairs and small unopened buds. This is my first time so I really have no idea of what I am looking for, Help me if you can... I am at day 65 from planting not real sure about when we started flowering, sorry.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you realize that the first picture is a male plant? The second is female, but probably pollenated and full of seeds by now.... The buds of the female plant aren't going to open like that, the male plants flowers open to release the pollen.


----------



## xXthaSPACEkadetXx (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey @[email protected] the names spacekadet, im a first time grower. im going to today to get all my supplies for hydro/aeroponics [whatever right?] I already got a 20 gallon tank at my house and im going to get an air pump some tubing and a bubble wand. thats my stop at the pet store then i gotta go to a hardware store to get my lighting stuff and finally i need to know where to get the nutrient stuff for the plants. this is all alot more complicated then i had originally thought. O__O'


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Do you realize that the first picture is a male plant? The second is female, but probably pollenated and full of seeds by now.... The buds of the female plant aren't going to open like that, the male plants flowers open to release the pollen.


Yeah what she said is dead on.
Here is another guide for you so that you can maybe catch them earlier next time and get rid of the males before they "screw" your females and its too late.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks! This plant did not show signs of being "male" at first. I pulled all the plants with "balls" I have early pictures of this plant when it had hairs on it but it just flowered out after a few weeks and filled in. Never looked like the other males, Damn I hope i didn't ruin the rest of my girls. They are all just now filling in and looking pretty. Nothing I have read says anything about the flowers opening up so I was very confused, could this have been a herm? I immediatly cut it off this morning. so "hopefully" it did the least amount of harm to the others.
THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## phsycogoddess19 (Jun 20, 2008)

hi... im super new at this, my name is michelle.... i just got my own apt and i started 5 seeds... we first put them in a cup of water and they sprouted a little bit, then we moved them to a ziplock bag inside wet paper towels... my friend said to put them in soil when they are about an inch long... well one of them is like ready... so i need basically a run down or what i need to do at this point... i.e. lights, fertilizer, plant food, water... how much... when.. how long... yeah... thx


----------



## incognito (Jun 20, 2008)

phsycogoddess19 said:


> hi... michelle..... so i need basically a run down or what i need to do at this point... i.e. lights, fertilizer, plant food, water... how much... when.. how long... yeah... thx


GROWFAQ


Hi michelle, I hope this helps, its the FAQ's page. All the info you need is there.


----------



## scottm977 (Jun 21, 2008)

hi im planning on starting to grow four plants from seeds! can some one tell me if i can use 125 watt flourescent bulb and when i must start using the light on the seedlings


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 21, 2008)

That will work to start but you will need more light soon. Put the seedling under the light for 24 hours a day as soon as it sprouts. See "GrowFAQ" for more info. Good Luck!


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 21, 2008)

yea im growin two plants tht are about 2 inches tall under a single florescent light. when should i changed to a bigger light? and what should tht light be?


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 21, 2008)

can anyone help me?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 21, 2008)

blueberry kid said:


> yea im growin two plants tht are about 2 inches tall under a single florescent light. when should i changed to a bigger light? and what should tht light be?


You have a couple of weeks to decide, the light you have will be fine until then. The light you use will depend somewhat on the space you have and the investment you can make. Start a journal and share your plan. We will help you, it make take a little longer than an hour on a Saturday Night. VV


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 21, 2008)

thnx man. What i do of a day is, i wake up and put my pot outside and let it sit until 6 and then i take it back inside and put it back under tha light. i guess its good for it because it gets the sunlight for half the day and artificial light the other half.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 21, 2008)

blueberry kid said:


> thnx man. What i do of a day is, i wake up and put my pot outside and let it sit until 6 and then i take it back inside and put it back under tha light. i guess its good for it because it gets the sunlight for half the day and artificial light the other half.


 
Thats fine BUT, be sure to watch for pests that can get on your plants when you put them outside. You would probably want to use a preventative program, and go with a light spray every three days depending on your area. VV


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 21, 2008)

a light spray of what exactly?


----------



## sens1 (Jun 21, 2008)

welcome guys..

blueberry: you can read about different lights here GROWFAQ

CFL or HPS are the most common


----------



## p0d (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys, basically i have a few seeds and i'd pretty much love it if one of you could either tell me/link me to a website that will tell me three or four things;

A list of what i will need to grow them inside, including lights, soil, what to grow them in (plantpots etc), and basically what i'll need to buy beforehand/during to get my lil' farm goin'.
i already have a pretty good idea on how to germinate them, but i basically need to know how to set all my equipment up and then what to do once the seeds germinate.
And finally, i'll need to know, well, anything i might have missed out , so that's basically any tips you guys have, or like, roughly the cost of growing them hydroponically or in soil, which is best etc.

Other than that, i'd just like to say heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyy, and i hope you get back to me sooooooon.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 22, 2008)

Well p0d the first thing to do is go to "GrowFAQ"at the top of the page. Most of your questions will be answered there. If you still have concerns about things don't be afraid to ask, somebody will know. Good luck and welcome to RIU!


----------



## p0d (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks a bunch jimmy , i sure will.


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 22, 2008)

to victorvicious
what kind of light spray are you talking about?


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, today i went out looking for more light and i found a 100 wat hps bulb. and i was wondering if that can be used under the vegitative cycle?


----------



## scimitar (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Torchwood,
I'm an ex Para so I know all the bullshit you will be going through, just don't let the bastards get you down. Plenty of excellent reading on this site, take your time, and check all the GrowFAQ'S they will answer most of your questions, and the threads are a mine of info. If you really get stuck, post a thread and you will ge some great tips from others "who have gone further".
Have fun doin' it.
Scimitar.


----------



## bionic bubonic chronic J (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey all, I'm a 21 year old stoner chick from Canada trying out her first grow... just wanted to say high.


----------



## incognito (Jun 23, 2008)

bionic bubonic chronic J said:


> Hey all, I'm a 21 year old stoner chick from Canada trying out her first grow... just wanted to say high.


High.

This site is a wealth of information. Have fun with your first grow.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 23, 2008)

bionic bubonic chronic J said:


> Hey all, I'm a 21 year old stoner chick from Canada trying out her first grow... just wanted to say high.


*Canadian Chicks Kick Ass!*
*Welcome to RIU, good luck with your grow, check "GrowFAQ" for lots of answers.*


----------



## Swanny (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, nice site, everyone looks to be nice. Looks like I found a new hang out


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 23, 2008)

when do i need to start adding in more nitrogen?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 23, 2008)

blueberry kid said:


> when do i need to start adding in more nitrogen?


Hey kid, hang on just a minute...........its Journal Time!!!! You have introduced your self and we will answer your specific questions. You have to give us the parameters of your question, ie I planted me .....2 weeks......and I am wondering when would be a good time to start adding nutes, whatever your situation is. We need to know what stage of development, system used, medium used and lights etc. to give good advice. All of this information belongs in your Journal and so do your questions. Why? Because that is were we will find the information to give you an informed opinion. Every time you have a question and you post it in your journal it will bring your journal in to todays posts or new posts and the folks that have subscribed to your thread will 'see' that there has been a post in your thread. And they will respond and sooooo.... the thread grows and you become famous for having the biggest journal in RIU history, it ain't gonna happen in Welcome new members.... VV


> SwannyHey everyone, nice site, everyone looks to be nice. Looks like I found a new hang out


Welcome Swanny, and that Canadian Chick with the J at the end. VV


----------



## Weed Demon (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, Just wanted to say hi. I am new to growing and am 5 weeks into my first grow.Here is a pic of one beauty. It all started with a dozen seeds I pulled and saved from a sack of stinky bud my wife and I picked up in Jamaica on our honeymoon. Two months ago I paid too much for a bag of dirt weed and said enough is enough. My buddy had a 1000w HPS he wasn't using and gave me the idea. I want to thank you all on the information and answers given to us newbies. 

The current grow is in a shed in the back yard, and I am now planning to build a separate grow room in an unfinished basement room.


----------



## REEFA (Jun 23, 2008)

*AEROGARDEN EXPERT ADVICE NEEDED!*


I Got An US aerogarden but im using it with a stepdown transformer in the UK the transformer Works a treat but ive now blown my bulbs, So The Big question is what if i was to buy UK Version bulbs and put them into the US aerogarden then use my ps2 power cord to supply the right voltage for the bulbs i really dont want to blow any more builbs , or waste any more money so tell me if im wrong, Advice would be Very Welcome


----------



## luckylady2626 (Jun 23, 2008)

I did some indoor growing three years ago and had a hefty enough yield from two amazing plants to be able to wait until now to start up but I am rusty and my growing e-mail buddy, Lothar, seems to have gone.
I just placed my seeds to germ and have the pots, lights, and veg room ready to go. I revamped the exhaust on the veg room so that my house will not smell and planted a ton of mint where it will exhaust. The seeds I am using are IPxEndless Sky which were a gift. I also have two packs of seeds I bought in Amsterdam as back ups if these do not germ.
I bought pearlite as well as Miracle Grow seed starting mix. Has anyone used this mix before?
I can use all the help and support I can get during this grow.


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 23, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=1767614 
This leads to my grow journal.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 23, 2008)

luckylady2626 said:


> I did some indoor growing three years ago and had a hefty enough yield from two amazing plants to be able to wait until now to start up but I am rusty and my growing e-mail buddy, Lothar, seems to have gone.
> I just placed my seeds to germ and have the pots, lights, and veg room ready to go. I revamped the exhaust on the veg room so that my house will not smell and planted a ton of mint where it will exhaust. The seeds I am using are IPxEndless Sky which were a gift. I also have two packs of seeds I bought in Amsterdam as back ups if these do not germ.
> I bought pearlite as well as Miracle Grow seed starting mix. Has anyone used this mix before?
> I can use all the help and support I can get during this grow.


Welcome to the forum. The perlite and Miracle grow will work fine, if it is the one with nutes you shouldn't have to add any. Look forward to reading your journal when you get it posted. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 23, 2008)

REEFA said:


> *AEROGARDEN EXPERT ADVICE NEEDED!*
> 
> 
> I Got An US aerogarden but im using it with a stepdown transformer in the UK the transformer Works a treat but ive now blown my bulbs, So The Big question is what if i was to buy UK Version bulbs and put them into the US aerogarden then use my ps2 power cord to supply the right voltage for the bulbs i really dont want to blow any more builbs , or waste any more money so tell me if im wrong, Advice would be Very Welcome


Hey reefa welcome to the forum. I would suggest you ask, bongjockey, Al B Fuct or Skunkkushybird this question. Al and Bong Jockey are both from Aussie land and Skunk lives in the UK. They should all be able to tell you for sure. One option you may want to consider is replacing the bulb socket, cord and bulb, replace them with the 240 volt parts that work with your electric system. VV


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2008)

So here I am - desperate to hang in there. As for an intro - I'm 57; a retired Teamster. I'm very pro-union. a Yankee bleeding-heart liberal. Just got "legal" and started using a vaporizer a couple of months ago. I'm interested in putting some seeds in the *ground *and would like to some info on vapes and growing outside.
As they say in California - 
Have a great day!


----------



## Trippster420 (Jun 24, 2008)

yo ive just started to grow and i was wondering if u had any tips u could give me, its my second time growing the first time i grew the seeds flooded cuz i grew them outdoor. now i have a small lamp and 1 seed in a container i did wrap it in a wet paper towel for a night and then added soil. Am i doin anything wrong?


----------



## Trippster420 (Jun 24, 2008)

yo i just started to plant like a day ago i am growing in my room now and was wondering if anyone had some tips. i grew once before outside and my seeds flooded. now i wraped 1 seed in a damp paper towel for a night then the next day i put the seed in a small container and with soil in it. i also have one of those lamps mechanics use when they work on cars. Any thing else i should do to help it grow faster?


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jun 24, 2008)

hi everyone, id like to say that this site is wicked thanks to the organisers .. i used to use overgrow before it got shut down,, bastdas anyways i thought id give theses lowryder 2 a try i have 3 fems under 250hps using vita link nutes at half strength every other feed a small fan for circulation.. the temp is 25 and humid around 48 -50% going well flowering for 7 days now and they are going nuts lol although i did buy as they were sposed 2 b no taller than 18in rollox cos mine are over 3ft already lol still smelling nice,, any1 here smoked lowryder 2 b4 well thats wat im up2 lol babble babble


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi again! I don't want to sound silly but I keep reading about grow journals, how do you go about starting one? Is there a place on the site? I'd love to post my pictures and get feed back from the forum. I have a few pictures in my album, take a look and tell me what you think. this is my first time and I have no idea what I am doing... and I think my favorite plant was a hermaphadite.  I cut it off and it's drying and FULL of seeds, now I thought only female plants got seeds or am I wrong and males seed out too? Now, if It was a herm would this have spared the other plants in separate pots? I am hoping that only the plants in the same pot will have seed and none of the others.  We'll have to wait and see?? How many days does it take generally until you can harvest? I planted April 15


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 24, 2008)

sweetsmoker said:


> hi everyone, id like to say that this site is wicked thanks to the organisers .. i used to use overgrow before it got shut down,, bastdas anyways i thought id give theses lowryder 2 a try i have 3 fems under 250hps using vita link nutes at half strength every other feed a small fan for circulation.. the temp is 25 and humid around 48 -50% going well flowering for 7 days now and they are going nuts lol although i did buy as they were sposed 2 b no taller than 18in rollox cos mine are over 3ft already lol still smelling nice,, any1 here smoked lowryder 2 b4 well thats wat im up2 lol babble babble


Well my Lowryder#2's haven't gotten that tall yet, but they are 11 weeks old and still not even close to finishing yet. I started mine inside and they are now outside along with the rest of the crop
Haven't smoked any except a small sample of one and it was pretty damn stoney. Welcome to the forum, good luck and happy growing.


Willow said:


> Hi again! I don't want to sound silly but I keep reading about grow journals, how do you go about starting one? Is there a place on the site? I'd love to post my pictures and get feed back from the forum. I have a few pictures in my album, take a look and tell me what you think. this is my first time and I have no idea what I am doing... and I think my favorite plant was a hermaphadite.  I cut it off and it's drying and FULL of seeds, now I thought only female plants got seeds or am I wrong and males seed out too? Now, if It was a herm would this have spared the other plants in separate pots? I am hoping that only the plants in the same pot will have seed and none of the others.  We'll have to wait and see?? How many days does it take generally until you can harvest? I planted April 15


On the RIU main page there is a link to: Marijuana Plants | Marijuana Leaf | Grow Journals, go there and click on new thread and you're off and rolling.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks! I've been lurking / poking around the site to try & find it. I can use all the help I can get.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## rbtime (Jun 25, 2008)

G'DAY TO ALL, i just want to start by saying this site is awesome and i only just found it. I've been wanting to grow hydro now for a couple of years but things just kept getting in the way but NOW ive had enough and just want to start doing it. I've been reading through a heap of threads on this site and am amazed how much love and care people have here for there plants/setups, its good to see as i will really need some help i think.

Any fellow Aussie growers out there shout me holla!!

I'm starting this thing on my own so its gonna be hard but from what ive been reading on here ive got most of it sorted out. Thanks for everyone here for the knowlegde and pleeeeease help me if i need it lol,

cheers,
rbtime.


----------



## bog (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum but i was wondering how to post pics on this site  This has probably been answered millions of times...sorry but Thanks


----------



## dank lover (Jun 25, 2008)

hey every one .. im new. i have started to grow small amounts like 2-4 plants at a time and i love bud =]]


----------



## bearsbuds (Jun 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So here I am - desperate to hang in there. As for an intro - I'm 57; a retired Teamster. I'm very pro-union. a Yankee bleeding-heart liberal. Just got "legal" and started using a vaporizer a couple of months ago. I'm interested in putting some seeds in the *ground *and would like to some info on vapes and growing outside.
> As they say in California -
> Have a great day!


Unless you live in an are with consistant daylight, I wonder if you will be able to create and start a growing cycle in late June. I guess I am in the shithouse for giving people cynical advice on this site. So sorry about my reality. I just try and explain to people that have their heads in the clouds about how easy to grow. I have learned the hard way. Personally, I think if you can get your hands on some clones, you would be much better off and get a more expiditous recovery on your plants that "finish."


----------



## SmokeyMtns (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey! I am so new to all this you could tell me anything and I'd believe you.  I'm almost too embarassed to even admit that not only do I not know anything about growing, I don't even know about smoking it. I have a teenage son I'm betting knows tons more about all this than I do!

Within a week I will have my state "permit" saying I can grow and smoke for a medical condition, so I'm just trying to learn a bit before I sink the funds for the permit. I have no house plants because I'm so adept at killing them. I really hope that isn't a statement about how this will go. lol

I'm thrilled this resource is available. It's going to take me forever to sift thru all the information but I can't wait to learn. It seems like there are a lot of experienced and knowledgeable people here - so thanks for sharing the information you've gained with those of us who know absolutely nothing on this topic!

~ SmokeyMtns


----------



## xxOaktownxx (Jun 25, 2008)

hello all new to the site and am glad i did

im trying my hand at growing my own stash and the plant is doing well

i was a bit concerned however of some yellowing of some leaves on the plant and after some research it was caused by heat stress... the temp in my area has been fluxuating alot mid 90's for a few day then drop to the 60's for a few days which has been going on for a month or so....its only 2 leaves anyway....but i'll keep watch to make sure...

there is alot of good info on this site...


----------



## StankoniaLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

hello, my plants are like a couple of months away from harvesting, and i wanted to get some good tips. oh && I am stankonialegend. :]. nice to meet you all.


----------



## incognito (Jun 26, 2008)

bog said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum but i was wondering how to post pics on this site  This has probably been answered millions of times...sorry but Thanks


Welcome to RIU.
If you want pics in your post use the Manage Attachments button below in Additional Options.
Does that answer your question?


----------



## bog (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, thank you


----------



## noworries777 (Jun 26, 2008)

hi, this is my first time and i am in 3rd week of veg. k2 is about foot and half tall and looks pretty healthy. i m worried there is a nut defficiency because the tips of my leaves droop down. can someone please halp me out?


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 26, 2008)

noworries777 said:


> hi, this is my first time and i am in 3rd week of veg. k2 is about foot and half tall and looks pretty healthy. i m worried there is a nut defficiency because the tips of my leaves droop down. can someone please halp me out?


do u have ne pics?


----------



## kargon (Jun 26, 2008)

some one help me im new to this and my plants looking a little skinny some one help


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 26, 2008)

kargon said:


> some one help me im new to this and my plants looking a little skinny some one help


 What kind of soil are u using? N-P-K?


----------



## kargon (Jun 26, 2008)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 help please my plant is skinny i dont no if it should look like that im new and just using the window sill


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 26, 2008)

kargon said:


> help please my plant is skinny i dont no if it should look like that im new and just using the window sill


Im sry to tell u this but ur plant is not getting enough sunlight. You are going to either put it outside or set up lights inside. Tht is y ur plant is skinny?


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 26, 2008)

new pics are comin tomorrow!! Check em out when they do and tell me what u think. later


----------



## badankadank (Jun 26, 2008)

First timer here is what I got.

New>Pictures>Future journal


----------



## rask (Jun 26, 2008)

hey everyone, good to be here, looking for some info on growing in general, tips and tricks, have 50 plants going so far for my first grow, averaging 3.5 feet. not sure how tall they should be for northeastern weather so far, they are tall and not bushy at all, is this just the strain or ?? im growing outside, own lots of land, they get full sun, great soil, nutrients, water, everything i can think of, just wondering how i can get the most for my plants. 

im growing a patsh of shrooms close by and they seem to be helping thew plants closest to them, not sure why but the plants are taller that sit right up against the patch, any ideas or tips on any of this??

first grow!!!!!!


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 26, 2008)

ur plants are doin fine, and yea shrooms are a fungi so they can kill some of them pests tht try and get to ur crop. but its good u should post some pics up.


----------



## oneLEETtoker (Jun 26, 2008)

lol this site is the fucken shit....some bad asss grows... nice i just started my grow recently


----------



## exmortis (Jun 27, 2008)

Yea new to the forum as well. Nice grows/info.


----------



## shax (Jun 27, 2008)

can any 1 help me how do i post a thread or a new post?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 27, 2008)

rask said:


> hey everyone, good to be here, looking for some info on growing in general, tips and tricks, have 50 plants going so far for my first grow, averaging 3.5 feet. not sure how tall they should be for northeastern weather so far, they are tall and not bushy at all, is this just the strain or ?? im growing outside, own lots of land, they get full sun, great soil, nutrients, water, everything i can think of, just wondering how i can get the most for my plants.
> 
> im growing a patsh of shrooms close by and they seem to be helping thew plants closest to them, not sure why but the plants are taller that sit right up against the patch, any ideas or tips on any of this??
> 
> first grow!!!!!!


I know, I know! Mushrooms produce co2. When I first started growing Harley at the Hydro shop explained it, and Mushrooms is the medium used in the boost buckets. Welcome to the forum. VV


----------



## JillyBones (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey all, I'm Jill and new here. Me and my room mate are planning on attempting to grow for the first time and this looks like a great place to learn some tips and tricks.
Cheers!


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 27, 2008)

JillyBones said:


> Hey all, I'm Jill and new here. Me and my room mate are planning on attempting to grow for the first time and this looks like a great place to learn some tips and tricks.
> Cheers!


Yea every one here is great and is very helpful in knowledge. just post a journal up and everyone will try there best to help u.


----------



## jballs422 (Jun 27, 2008)

hey whats up im new to the site & im just trying to get some help with a simple grow box idea & using cfl's for it what do you guys think? any help is appreciated.


----------



## jballs422 (Jun 27, 2008)

hey victorvicous whats up you got any good tips man


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 28, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/694-indoor-growing-systems.html
Last night one of the screens over an inout line to my flood table got knocked off. That table has a 600gph pump in it. Do not let this happen if you have low ceilings. Thats a pretty good tip?? lol It's right up there with,"Don't step on your douche bag when you have everything in place". VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 28, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/77350-stealth-wardrobe-grow.html This is a great example of a closet grow area. Picasso has done an excellent job. There are several example like this. My suggestion is and always has been, first read some journals posted by other 'new growers', anything less than 5 years is new to me, and follow what and how they did things. I pick up little tidbits of information that way. 
Second, start a Journal of your own, pictures are a must. That way, when you have a question you can post it in your journal, all of the relevant information will be there so we can see what you have been doing. Everytime you post in your journal it will show up as a NewPost or Todays Posts, folks will see it and respond. 
Third, I don't usually give suggestions that are negative, multiple posting of the same question is frowned upon. Its kinda like the story of Peter, you know in Peter and the Wolf. Peter kept crying wolf, folks ignnored him after awhile. When the wolf really did come, no one paid attention. Don't be a Peter. VV


----------



## ~420~ (Jun 28, 2008)

hey i was wondering if anyone knew how to make hash


----------



## Anguissette (Jun 28, 2008)

hello everyone!
I've been keeping track of my husbands grow journal on here for a while and using his account to read a bunch of stuff on here (very educational stuff!) and I figured it's about time I started my own account to interact as it's all so very exciting!. 
When we started growing weed i was kinda reluctantly going along with it as it was better than keep paying for weed, he had to talk me into converting the spare shower.. and I'd roll my eyes every time a new light was purchased or seeds were bought behind my back.. lol.. but now I'm very interested in the whole process and cant wait to harvest. My weed demon from my teens is coming back! I can feel it!


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 28, 2008)

Anguissette said:


> hello everyone!
> I've been keeping track of my husbands grow journal on here for a while and using his account to read a bunch of stuff on here (very educational stuff!) and I figured it's about time I started my own account to interact as it's all so very exciting!.
> When we started growing weed i was kinda reluctantly going along with it as it was better than keep paying for weed, he had to talk me into converting the spare shower.. and I'd roll my eyes every time a new light was purchased or seeds were bought behind my back.. lol.. but now I'm very interested in the whole process and cant wait to harvest. My weed demon from my teens is coming back! I can feel it!


hell yea. i hope tht u out grow ur husband. u guys should have a competition or something.


----------



## Anguissette (Jun 29, 2008)

blueberry kid said:


> hell yea. i hope tht u out grow ur husband. u guys should have a competition or something.


Lol yeah competition would be good, i'd definately win, but lack of space means we gotta share. 
We've decided that i'm the project manager and he's the labourer. I'll keep track of when things should be done and who's who when the cloning starts and he's gonna do the dirty work, ie. repotting and feeding etc. Teamwork baby!


----------



## incognito (Jun 29, 2008)

Anguissette said:


> Teamwork baby!


Thats the way. 

Works with marriage usually too!!


----------



## exmortis (Jun 29, 2008)

haha, yea good stuff on the teamwork.

If only the rest of the world worked that way...


----------



## incognito (Jun 29, 2008)

exmortis said:


> haha, If only the rest of the world worked that way...


Maybe they should smoke weed too!!


----------



## exmortis (Jun 29, 2008)

i wanted to say that, but new someone else would.


----------



## Snowchild (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey hey all fellow green thumbs. I am a new member. I live in South Africa - Durban poison ring an bells?? Lol. Anyways, just starting a 2nd grow... busy germinating. Will be sure to post on probs etc as well as good progress. Peace


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 30, 2008)

Snowchild said:


> Hey hey all fellow green thumbs. I am a new member. I live in South Africa - Durban poison ring an bells?? Lol. Anyways, just starting a 2nd grow... busy germinating. Will be sure to post on probs etc as well as good progress. Peace


hell yea thts some good shit im gonna watch it all tha way till the end.


----------



## jaewall (Jun 30, 2008)

I think I am doing this right. I am here to learn how to grow pot. 

I recently got my card and started 6 plants outdoor. I lost two already to overwatering and I am trying to get the others to get back to normal. How much water is too much? I was using hose and watering the garden (I have other fruits and veggies too) in the mornings. I move the clones inside every night. I am getting a lot of brown leaves and really no visible growth. Anyone wanna give me some advice? thanx.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jun 30, 2008)

Just wanted to say High to everyone, I just signed up tonight. 

This is a great place to learn. I'm tired of current quality of purchase and am thinking about experimenting with a little growing of my own.


----------



## SWAZZ (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry to bother but have question about cloning. my clone is growing deformed leaves that r round instead of serrated edges. what does that mean?


----------



## SWAZZ (Jul 1, 2008)

is a soilless mix a form of hydroponics? im considering fox farm soilless mix for my next grow but unsure whether its for containers or hydro setups and whether to use hydro nutes or water soluble nutes. also, has anyone ever heard of the "hydro spikes" that sort of act like a wick system?


----------



## iamidontknow (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey peeps. Just signed up and wanted to introduce myself. I have already gotten a ton of great and usefull info from you all and thought that i would join in. I have just harvested my first plant and man was she a beauty. I am putting some pics of Charlote up so check them out. My next attempt will be some of the legendary white widow.


----------



## jonjimgreg (Jul 1, 2008)

hello 
were new to growing we are a trio and would like basic answers to questions
we have bought a 400w sodium light and as there is 3 of us we were going to do 6 plants 2 each can anyone tell us if this is sufficient light
also we are quite novice 1 of us has grown before but only single plants at a time so we would also like to know if we should pinch the middles out or just let it groiw also shade leaves should we remove them??we also dont have a weed growing shop close i have purchased fertilizer that is 25-10-10 is this good for both stages finally how big should we grow and how long in the flowering stage


----------



## SWAZZ (Jul 1, 2008)

grew some grass, and after curing process, my buds dont smell like weed! my nugs r well frosted with clear thc trichomes and it smokes real good! nice pleasant high, but for some reason the nuggets dont smell like weed. I cant really describe the smell, but it doesnt stink. almost like a fresh piney smell but kinda good. ANY IDEA WHAT IT COULD BE?


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 1, 2008)

SWAZZ said:


> grew some grass, and after curing process, my buds dont smell like weed! my nugs r well frosted with clear thc trichomes and it smokes real good! nice pleasant high, but for some reason the nuggets dont smell like weed. I cant really describe the smell, but it doesnt stink. almost like a fresh piney smell but kinda good. ANY IDEA WHAT IT COULD BE?


u need to let ur buds dry longer. it smells sweet and is really good but u have to let it dry longer by hangin it upside down for at least 6-10 days


----------



## rukhsar247 (Jul 2, 2008)

jonjimgreg said:


> hello
> were new to growing we are a trio and would like basic answers to questions
> we have bought a 400w sodium light and as there is 3 of us we were going to do 6 plants 2 each can anyone tell us if this is sufficient light
> also we are quite novice 1 of us has grown before but only single plants at a time so we would also like to know if we should pinch the middles out or just let it groiw also shade leaves should we remove them??we also dont have a weed growing shop close i have purchased fertilizer that is 25-10-10 is this good for both stages finally how big should we grow and how long in the flowering stage


hey,

novice myself but been doing a hell of a lot of reading on this! 400w high pressure sodium is fine for 6 plants, as long as they're not too far apart (i'd say all 6 plants within 4 square metres) . just make sure you have a hood that reflects the light back down, also something to reflect the light off the walls nearby - mylar works good. this thread is really good, and explains lighting quite clearly:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/723-things-know-about-lighting.html

not sure about the pinching or shade leaves - sorry dude! your fertiliser is ok for the veg stage, but needs to be high in phosphorous and potassium for the flowering stage. something like 5-15-15. this guide is pretty good:

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html

you can grow them however big you like, i'd say about 8 weeks. and then 6-8 weeks in flowering depending on the seed.

hope that helps!


----------



## oqdocr (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello from Costa Rica fellow growers and smokers. Nice site. Hope I can learn a lot in here. Cheers!!


----------



## WhiteRhino (Jul 2, 2008)

i am the start of my process, i ve built a secure grow room, in a safe discreet place ;~), and the seeds are germinating, i understand that cannabis can grow quick and was wondering when is it best to start introducing wind (fan) to strengthing the stalk and actually supporting the stalk?? with bamboo (or similar)

Gr8 Website to, you should be proud!


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 2, 2008)

WhiteRhino said:


> i am the start of my process, i ve built a secure grow room, in a safe discreet place ;~), and the seeds are germinating, i understand that cannabis can grow quick and was wondering when is it best to start introducing wind (fan) to strengthing the stalk and actually supporting the stalk?? with bamboo (or similar)
> 
> Gr8 Website to, you should be proud!


i would have to say at least 8 inches tall or more. but definateley nothing less than tht


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Jul 2, 2008)

hello to all you good folks and I have been on the sigt for a wile and seen this and just want to say high ,hello, to as many nice people as I can.And I too have a lot to share, and allways a Lot to learn.I don't like using wal-mar but if you can get the cheap double light screw in's, they work great.Two lights for the place of one....anyway i bought 10 so i have 11 or 12 of those times two 26watters cool white uhmmm 600k 6500k i think those are and alternate soft whites,so 10 cool whites and 10 soft whites,ans yes you can get them close.I know it sounds crazy but these work,but i reccomend 4,6,or 8, 24" to 48" T5's.ohhh what veg they do!i rather use the 40 watt and 42 watt cfl's in small areas.But all in all the hps/mh ballast's with mh and hps bulbs work the well best i think accept the heat.I am looking farward alledgedly to going inside it's such hard work outside at times.Any way God Bless,and Cheers,Dr.D.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 2, 2008)

i pruned the tops two days ago ,i dident want it waving at my neighborsbut today i see it's starting to flower did i screw myself out of a cola?


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 2, 2008)

robert 14617 said:


> i pruned the tops two days ago ,i dident want it waving at my neighborsbut today i see it's starting to flower did i screw myself out of a cola?


take pics of where u cut it. bcuz i would like to see how its done. thnx


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 2, 2008)

thair asleep i don
't know if you can see the cut i just came down a few nodes


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 2, 2008)

so u cut all the way across, and there is still going to be new shoots being developed?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2008)

That's what i understand the energy from the main shoot will distribute through out the side branches ,my hope is that so. tx day light will give me enough veg. so as not to loose out on nugs


----------



## skulnik (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone and Happy 4th of July to you United States of Americans. Just began the germination process for my first grow today and have prepared a nice little grow room based on advise I've read on this site whilst lurking for the last few days. 

I'll let you know if the advise was good or not. 

Two years ago I moved from Germany, where the weed flows freely, to an east coast suburb in the US. I am tired of playing the scoring game and finally said screw the madness - I'm hooking up my own yield. In the mid-nineties I went to jail in the US three times for possession. It's seriously frightening, the stories I could tell.

Anyhoo - here's to a great community. 

Ciao!
Skully


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 4, 2008)

skulnik said:


> Hello Everyone and Happy 4th of July to you United States of Americans. Just began the germination process for my first grow today and have prepared a nice little grow room based on advise I've read on this site whilst lurking for the last few days.
> 
> I'll let you know if the advise was good or not.
> 
> ...


 hey dude u need to get out of this guys journal and setup ur own.


----------



## skulnik (Jul 4, 2008)

blueberry kid said:


> hey dude u need to get out of this guys journal and setup ur own.


Say what? This is the "welcome new members" thread. And a hearty "Hello" to you as well!

Skully


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 4, 2008)

i was just playin man. and welcome to the site. u will meet a lot of people who know how to help u grow better. and maybe u have tips for other people tht they didnt know. but just have fun and enjoy RIU!!


----------



## Bore (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi I'm new today, happy Independance Day!


----------



## Hick 13 (Jul 5, 2008)

high everybody, i'm confused on this watt per gram thing i keep hearing about. I set up a airoflow system 3x4 veg and 4x4 bloom and a second bloom 3x4. I plan on vegging around 20-22 plants and splitting them up between the two bloom rooms. I was planning on a 400wt MH atop and T-55 around middle for the veg, and 600wt hps atop center with either two 400 on the top at sides or sticking with the T-55's but just adding more, for the the bloom. So with that said what can I excpect as far as a projected yield?


----------



## skulnik (Jul 5, 2008)

blueberry kid said:


> i was just playin man. and welcome to the site. u will meet a lot of people who know how to help u grow better. and maybe u have tips for other people tht they didnt know. but just have fun and enjoy RIU!!


Word. I gotcha. I'll definitely be around.

Skully


----------



## killacain (Jul 5, 2008)

hello all! This is my first grow and I am a little worried about this redness going up the stem of my lil lady. Initially coming out of the ground it is a white colored stem, then a redness appears all the way up to the first leaf. Is this normal?


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Jul 5, 2008)

*Hello Folks,*
*I have been here a wile but havn't said hey to very many people, so..... Hi everyone and God Bless. Hope I can help any one,and I am Always learning.*
* It is Great to find a good group of trustorthy people but as we all know, all of us are not cool.But still, I promise to be a good Friend to whom ever I can,be cool...and keep shit to meself! Sounds corney but I will do my best.I also hope this sight doesn't get shut down etc.We have seen it happen B4 but I love this Sight.And Thank You For having Me! Stay cool and Stay Free.Cheers, Dr.D.*


----------



## DoCtOrZ~OrDeRZ~760 (Jul 5, 2008)

hey im new in this beautiful community and im currently growing 6 plants out doors , (2 sour diesel ) (2- hindu kush ) and (2- white widow) . and they are all feminized so no worries. they are about 4 weeks into it and are lookin great the area is very moist and is on a slight slope so i hardly have to water (all i have to do is feed my girls and im good ). so i cant wait till i can harvest and then i have to wait to sure them for a cupple of weeks but still im hoping it will be a good grow .  oh and this is my first grow also ! 
 peace+respect=No Worries


----------



## Rameez123 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey everybody, im from South Africa and have decided to start growing my own indoor, so far i have 2 skunk 1 clones, 1 500 watt UV and im working on getting a 400 Watt HPS.... I want to thank everbody ahead of time for all you help!


----------



## yourname (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi everyone i am starting my first grow i have 5 white widow's my grow are is 3'lx3'wx7'h i have wrapped walls in mylar and have built a wood platform raising plants 6' off floor i have a 600 mh with cool tube vented out and a squirrel cage fan 435cfm vent My question is should i grow in soil or use a n eBB & FLOW,aEROPONIC,BUBBLEPONIC I HAVE STARTED SEEDLINGS IN A HUMIDOME UNDER CFL ANY HELP FROM THE PROS WOULD BE GREAT THANX IN ADVANCE


----------



## nick1161 (Jul 6, 2008)

whats up people. First time here looks cool. I'M a cabnet grower 600w hps, soil.


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 6, 2008)

yourname said:


> Hi everyone i am starting my first grow i have 5 white widow's my grow are is 3'lx3'wx7'h i have wrapped walls in mylar and have built a wood platform raising plants 6' off floor i have a 600 mh with cool tube vented out and a squirrel cage fan 435cfm vent My question is should i grow in soil or use a n eBB & FLOW,aEROPONIC,BUBBLEPONIC I HAVE STARTED SEEDLINGS IN A HUMIDOME UNDER CFL ANY HELP FROM THE PROS WOULD BE GREAT THANX IN ADVANCE


i want some of them white widow buds!! have u started a journal?


----------



## Nooneofimportance (Jul 6, 2008)

Before I get to the boring (and vague) stuff, I just wanted to say that I've been lurking here for a few weeks, ever since my girl got a "free bag of schwag" with a glass piece she bought in Manhattan.
Of course it had seeds, so as people who enjoys growing plants in our apartment(we have a LOT), we decided to germinate them and see what happens. In the time I've spent here to educate myself, I've learned a lot, and felt that it was only right to join, and maybe contribute if I can.
If I had a grow journal, it would be titled, 'Fast and Loose - what happens when you do everything on instinct' ...I think that sums up my grow style. 
Still, things are looking good.
I will eventually post pictures.

It's been a little over a week now, and I have 3 plants 6" plants. They all seem to be doing well, but in different ways. I can't say that I've done anything special, other than having experience with other horticultural efforts in the past, so i have no good tips to offer, and no clue if these babies will die in a month -I'll do my best though. 
I've germinated seeds, and planted seeds, but as far as the tech stuff, I'm not paying much attention. no worries, you're not gonna get a frantic thread from me asking what the hell I did wrong.

My grow set-up? Windows and sun.
I have a top floor railroad apartment that gets sun all day, and that's all I've been using as far as lighting goes. Nothing special that I know about the soil except that it has worked extremely well with all the other plants we've grown (will post pictures once I'm comfortable)
We always have a bottles of water that sit overnight, to water all of our other plants, so I think I'm doing ok there. We don't have hard water, but I know nothing about the ph of it.
Actually, I know nothing at all, but I'm gonna figure it out one way or another!

As of now, I'm growing in my windows, but know that this can't continue as they get larger. Hopefully I'll learn some tips on how to make the transition to a more "secure" location in my place.
As for now, it's just nice to watch them grow -almost over night- into what I believe are very pretty plants.

If I get anything "usable" out of them, it'll be a bonus. I have an excellent hook up with excellent shit, so this grow is more of a hobby right now.

If I have any information or insight, I'll share it, but mainly I'll be reading and educating myself.
I'm all about learning on my own, and finding there's no better way then trial and error -unless your smoke depends on a quality grow the first time out.

Anyway, just wanted to show myself, but doubt I'll be a big part of the community -knowledge-wise anyway. 

Sorry if this was a long and rambling first post, but like I said, I have a good hook-up 

...Sooooo, we'll see what happens. Thanks for everything so far. This site has been a valuable learning tool, and I hope I can get the most from it.


----------



## MarygreenJane (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all! New member here. I am starting my second grow. 1 st time I did soil inside. This time I got myself an aerogrow...after reading others grow journals I hope I am successful!


----------



## yourname (Jul 6, 2008)

I will start a journal on the ww as soon as i figure out which system to use


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

DoCtOrZ~OrDeRZ~760 said:


> hey im new in this beautiful community and im currently growing 6 plants out doors , (2 sour diesel ) (2- hindu kush ) and (2- white widow) . and they are all feminized so no worries. they are about 4 weeks into it and are lookin great the area is very moist and is on a slight slope so i hardly have to water (all i have to do is feed my girls and im good ). so i cant wait till i can harvest and then i have to wait to sure them for a cupple of weeks but still im hoping it will be a good grow .  oh and this is my first grow also !
> peace+respect=No Worries


feminized seeds doesn't guarentee a female plant. Feminized seeds means they came from a female plant that was forced to go hermie and pollenate itself. Meaning your seeds carry the hermie trait. Feminized seeds can turn out females, males, or hermies. 

Not to rain on your parade or anything, I'd just hate for you to not pay close attention because you think you have nothing to worry about. It'd suck if you got a bunch of females, but one went hermie and you didn't notice and it pollenated your crop....


----------



## NirvanaLover (Jul 7, 2008)

Droping in to say hi. I'm new to this site but not new to growing. i have been growing for about 10 years now but i took a little break after the whole OG fiasco but now i am back looking for a new home. i have been kinda just trolling around other sites looking for a good one and so far this one seem to be very informative so i'll give it a shot.


----------



## wushdishmeen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey guys I just signed up for this forum today. I started my first plants on July 3rd and have them setup in a self watering hydroponic system.

I have three plants under two 40watt flourescents I think they are about 3000 lumens each if I read correctly. I will have to double check. The plants are in their own seperate pots filled with perlite and each pot has a built in water reservoir in the bottom of them. The pots sit in a giant tub-like pan and I have a bucket that pumps water into the tub and fills the reservoir of each pot twice a day for a few minutes and then the water drains back into the bucket.

I just added a few drops of nutrients starting today which is a very very weak strength to start and I plan on adding it very slowly as time goes on. The plants seem to be doing great and look nice and green. the first two are ahead by a day or two because I planted the last germinated seed a day later cuz it took longer for some reason. 

I'm working with a budget here so I may be trying to grow the entire plant with flourescents unless I can afford a better light for flowering. Let's hope they're all females and give me some dank bud! These are bag seeds by the way...here is a shot of the first plant. The second plant looks identical to that and the third is still in the middle of developing its first leaf set. This is only three days of growing and imo it went pretty fast!! Im excited and glad to be on the forum! Thanks for lookin!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

san diego looking up at ya, Growers hi .first time useing this cool site will be treading ' your way soon with pic from san wayego!https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/hump.gif


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jul 8, 2008)

Greetings from the east coast and many, many thanks for all of the valuable information I've already gotten here. What an amazing site this is.

I have not even started, just decided that I'm going to do an indoor grow room. At first, I figured I'd use a fairly large walk-in closet in my master bathroom, but then once I realized that I'd need to run ventilation hoses and fans and all that, I decided, the heck with it: I'll use the whole damned bathroom. It's a good sized bathroom, and I can live with having just one. My biggest problems anticipated so far? What about the kids!!!?? Since my youngest destroyed my makeup last week, I thought, that's perfect. Mommy's going to put a lock on her big bathroom, since she's already said: no more kids in my bathroom! Plus, the bathroom's got an exhaust fan, a/c vent, and way more room than the closet. 

I have a close friend who grows, but she's in another state and won't even discuss this with me on the phone. I've seen her rooms and it was always very impressive. The only other experience I have is from years and years ago, with my ex husband, and that was hardly a dedicated grow, more like tossing seeds from stuff we liked into buckets and playing around. 

So that's all I've got so far. I'm still trying to learn a lot, because I do not want to screw this up. I've been reading a lot here about the lights, fans, carbon, nutrients, etc. If I keep up all the studying, however, I'm concerned I'll never get around to actually doing it. So I'm giving myself one more week, then I'm taking the plunge.

Thanks so much for all the information. Wishing all you well and hoping your thumbs just keep getting greener and greener.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 9, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> Greetings from the east coast and many, many thanks for all of the valuable information I've already gotten here. What an amazing site this is.
> 
> I have not even started, just decided that I'm going to do an indoor grow room. At first, I figured I'd use a fairly large walk-in closet in my master bathroom, but then once I realized that I'd need to run ventilation hoses and fans and all that, I decided, the heck with it: I'll use the whole damned bathroom. It's a good sized bathroom, and I can live with having just one. My biggest problems anticipated so far? What about the kids!!!?? Since my youngest destroyed my makeup last week, I thought, that's perfect. Mommy's going to put a lock on her big bathroom, since she's already said: no more kids in my bathroom! Plus, the bathroom's got an exhaust fan, a/c vent, and way more room than the closet.
> 
> ...


Robert Schuller, the man that was responsible for building the Crystal Cathederal in Orange County California once said he could increase your chances of success by 50% with one statement. Don't wait until you are ready to get started. Good advice. 
Welcome to the forum. Start a journal, ask your questions there and send a link, we will help you. Be sure and check our ladies forum as well. VV


----------



## janeymac (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all, My god this growing sounds more complex than i was expecting. have just started a few seeds. They're just about a foot tall. Will have lots of Q's in the future. Have no idea about the light/dark ratio business. Thought the whole thing would be a bit more straight forward. Anyway have to grow cos gettin your hands on smokes in this country is as difficult as catching a damned leprechaun. No good - whats happening to our world? Why have our security forces suddenly started doing their job so good?? Is it the same everywhere?? Just can't afford to be flying back and forth to Amsterdam just to have a good toke! Am very frustrated


----------



## CARLGTIR (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey all, greetings from England! I'm new to the game but have been smoking for 6 yrs now. I have asked 1 question and got a very quick answer  This is truly an amazing site, the information available here is massive.

I have 18 plants that were given to me from a mate, he jus had to many. I have lots of different species by the looks of it and will no doubt be using this site very often!

To be honest I have really been gripped by the whole growing scene, it really is fascinating and i'm hoping the results will be worth there while. I have them growing in pots in garden centre compost in my bedroom which is allways hot (next to the window) they are watered whenever the pots seem to dry and they have adequate drainage facilities. I am also using miracle grow! (hey ya gotta start somewhere! :0)

I look forward to seeing this site all over as it is so massive, will take me a while!

Thats me, happy growing to all!

Carl


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 9, 2008)

CARLGTIR said:


> Hey all, greetings from England! I'm new to the game but have been smoking for 6 yrs now. I have asked 1 question and got a very quick answer  This is truly an amazing site, the information available here is massive.
> 
> I have 18 plants that were given to me from a mate, he jus had to many. I have lots of different species by the looks of it and will no doubt be using this site very often!
> 
> ...


 yea i loved it ever since my two plants came out of the ground.


----------



## growdammit (Jul 9, 2008)

Long time connoisseur and grower, first time to this great site!

Looking forward to checking this site out more!


----------



## Pateswap2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok so hi im kinda new to this, but i got a few of my own plants myself. About 20 to be exact. it kinda happened over night, all the sudden i just wanted to grow weed. so i got some seeds,i did the whole wet paper towel thing and wa-la. i got fucking plants. i got 2-65watt green plant light bulbs on them for now, there exactly 28 days old. i used Better Gardens top soil it said it last up th 9 months on nutrients. but it looked good so i go it. i have them in as many as 3 in 20 oz. cups the white inside. but i had my problems HEAT is the worst and they get real leggy and weak but i fixed that and built a bigger enclosement fot them. now keep in mind all this is being kept in a everyday room in the closet with no doors ok so bear with me. But other that i have a humidity and temp. on them at all times and i fan sucking the air and one blowing on them, u'll see what i mean in the pic! 
IF YOU SEE ANYTHING I CAN DO TO IMPROVE THEM LET ME KNOW.

and yes i know there are gunna taller but not wider, but that's all the space i got.


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 10, 2008)

hey pateswap2, ur plants are stretched out. u should probably put the light a lil closer to the plants. it will probably help u.


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 10, 2008)

what u should of done a while back was to put tha light a lil closer to the plants because all ur plants are doin are getting tall and small. with the light closer u can have more grow room for the shoots when they come out.


----------



## toastyspade (Jul 10, 2008)

hello everyone im noob,how good are nirvana seeds? and for begginers coco boss cubes or organics?


----------



## NEXXUS (Jul 10, 2008)

hello all 
just a hello from scandinavia, pretty new at this growing stuff,but not new on useing it  
so my first grow is skunk#1 / sensi skunk(sensii seeds) in soil.
and i must say im pretty satified on the progress, pics and more info will come soon.

just 1 `? though. i used a 15 ltr food oil can , cut it in half and put the 2 halfs to gether, to make a reflector for my flourresents, its polished metal, any good ??? to use as a reflector..??'

will be bck


----------



## CiscoKid51 (Jul 10, 2008)

Whats up everyone, I'm a long time connoisseur first time grower from the Dirty South. Judging from the vast amount of post with so much knowledge i have seen, I am in the right place for all my first time growing needs. 

Right now I'm working on building a custom indoor grow box using a 30inWx17inDx70inH old utility cabinet.

So far my light setup is going to consist of two 85w CFL's as the primary source of light. While closer to the plants Im going to run 4 42wCFl closer to the leaves. All walls will be coated with Mylar to help reflect light. 

In the bottom i have a small air intake for air flow fresh air flow. in the top i plan on installing a small exhault fan with a carbon filter to help regulate CO2 levels. 

So far i have 2 small seedlings growing outside in direct sunlight once i finish the box im going to bring them inside. I have over 15 various types of bagseeds I have collected and stored. Gonna start 6 seedlings inside the box as a test before i venture out into buying any expensive seeds.

Well i look forward to updating you with pictures and on my progress. Wish me luck!! -CiscoKid51


----------



## Niklbag (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everyone. This is my first post as well as my first grow. Been a lover of ganja since the 70s and, after all these years, finally decided to take a shot. Got a lot of inspiration and a taste for the homemade kind bud and hash and had to try my hand. Gotta nice shot of a nice but at 8 weeks flowering. This was from the free seeds I got from a Dutch seed company. Also have 10 White Widow Fem seeds but am doing some experimentation first. What do you think?


----------



## burtonboarder105 (Jul 11, 2008)

hey, i have not yet started planting yet, but im very interested. i am going to buy seeds, but i do not know where to get them from. i do already know that i am having a trip to jamaica around november. i live in california where the weather is normally about 80 degrees fer. any suggestions on a certain kind of plant that is an easy plant for beginners that i can plant outdoor. i still live with my parents so cant really make a room to grow it. if anyone could help me out here it'd be greatly appreciated (*:


----------



## sens1 (Jul 11, 2008)

welcome to the forums guys.

*burton: *try nirvana seeds ( Cannabis seeds straight from the breeder/seedbank NIRVANA - High Quality Hemp Seed - Indica Sativa Feminized Marijuana seeds. )

There's a few good ones to have a look at... how about:
Kaya is a hearty strain bred for rougher climates or novice indoor growers. Leaning on the sativa side, Kaya grows big and tall yet finishes early. Kaya has a spicy flavour refreshingly different from Skunk and has a moderate T.H.C. level. She is pest resistant and can take the heat. Perfect for leaving somewhere with a g.p.s. and finding it again in fall. Kaya thrives in a greenhouse as well. (*100% Feminized)

*or for a* non-feminised *Durban Poison

check it out, good luck


----------



## burtonboarder105 (Jul 11, 2008)

just a question, and i might sound a bit dumb here cause ive just started thinking of growing lastnight, but wut is the diference between non feminized and feminized


----------



## sens1 (Jul 11, 2008)

feminized means your plants are guaranteed to be females.
non-feminized means seeds can germinate into either male or female plants.

you want only female plants for smoking as they produce fat buds with NO SEEDS(good), while male plants produce LOTS OF SEEDS(bad). A male plant nearby to females can turn them male and ruin your harvest... I suggest you go for feminized seeds as otherwise you will need to 'sex' your plants which takes time and effort.


----------



## burtonboarder105 (Jul 11, 2008)

aright man, thanks for the help
im gonna be checkin back up on here with questions so look out for me 
a few more questions:

is there anything special i will need to plant outdoors


and how long should i go for watering and how much each time


how much weed is this gonna produce me if i do a fairly good job at it?


and how long does it normally take for them to be about finished?


----------



## newfiegirl420 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey everyone,
This is my first time attempting to grow seeds. These were given to me, I figure I should try these first before I spend money buying any. So far I have 8 that have sprouted, and this morning (day 5) two of them have their first leaves. I would love any suggestions that will help me succeed, I have been reading as much as I can find, but I'm unsure about things like root stimulator and fertilizers, when do I need them and how much should I use.  So confused, thanks for your help.


----------



## thereallmikejones (Jul 11, 2008)

hey well to answer your question there are two really good post that have been working well for me. you can get a ppm meter on ebay for like 20 bucks.

*https://www.rollitup.org/4677-post9.html

https://www.rollitup.org/4676-post8.html

also there are a few other post on here from other member that really go into detail and they change their ferts every week or something
*


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 12, 2008)

Those are good ones


----------



## ganjafarmer78 (Jul 13, 2008)

hello people im new to the ganja growing ive started a little garden with 15 seeds 13 sprouted but now i got 3 kinda sucks but these babys are pretty at young age i believe thier indica because thier stems are a deep purple yummy one worry is that thier in the same buckett does this matter???


----------



## malone be a stoner (Jul 14, 2008)

hey guys im a first time grower what would u guys recamend about the soil and indoor grow


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 14, 2008)

ganjafarmer78 said:


> hello people im new to the ganja growing ive started a little garden with 15 seeds 13 sprouted but now i got 3 kinda sucks but these babys are pretty at young age i believe thier indica because thier stems are a deep purple yummy one worry is that thier in the same buckett does this matter???


 yea u will need to transplant them into their own seperate pots, so that their roots dont tangle together.


----------



## luckylady2626 (Jul 14, 2008)

How old are your kids? Growing is a smelly affair. Dedicating a bathroom can be a problem.


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 14, 2008)

luckylady2626 said:


> How old are your kids? Growing is a smelly affair. Dedicating a bathroom can be a problem.


 who are u talking to?


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jul 15, 2008)

blueberry kid said:


> who are u talking to?


I believe she is talking to me.

Yes, I know it's a smelly affair. I've been running up against a lot of intense "You can't do that" kind of talk from two friends, one of whom I mentioned in my first post on this thread, who is a seasoned grower. Yesterday, she insisted that I'd never even be able to do it (get any weed to smoke), That bothered me-- a lot. I've been doing my research here and elsewhere. 

I've got one teenager who's old enough to go live with his father (and this was already on the table before I started looking into growing--that kid just needs a wakeup call and I'm more than okay with him moving out). I've got one preschooler. Kids that age pretty much accept whatever you tell them, so if one bathroom is just not being used anymore, it's not a big deal. I've already tried it in the last month: no using this bathroom, and the little one just goes with it. 

Here's what I am thinking of doing. Putting a lock on my bedroom door, and then another on the bathroom door, so that there are two locks before one can get in that bathroom.

As far as odor, I found a really good thread on here about a charcoal exhaust system. I don't know exactly where it was, otherwise, I'd post a link to that particular thread.

I'm getting concerned myself about whether or not I can pull this off. Right now, what's got me confused as all hell is the electric, the lights, etc. I know you need a lot, a lot, a lot of wattage, and it seems the more I read, the more confused I get. If anyone could recommend a thread on here, I'm all ears (eyes??). 

Then, of course, there is the issue of kids. The teenager has to move out if I'm going to make this work. I'm not so much concerned that he himself would do anything about it, but the blabbing factor scares me badly. 

I already figured out that I'd look perfectly normal if I one day freaked out and put locks on my doors; it's not something that would make anyone really pause and say, "She did WHAT?" since I'm kind of mercurial anyway. 


And since I don't think I can count on any help from the friend who already is a grower, I'd really appreciate any advice on lighting. 

Thanks.

Edited to add:

One more question. The friend who keeps nay-saying this says that I've got no idea how many hours it will take per day to keep up with it. I've visited with her numerous times when she's been growing, and I never noticed anyone spending hour after hour after hour in the grow room. So for those of you who've been successful at this, can you tell me about how many hours per day this takes? She made it sound like it was just about a full time job and that I'd never be able to spend enough time tending plants.


----------



## Mr.Marijuana Grower (Jul 15, 2008)

*How it is Using Milk for the grow?is it good?*
*I mean give him/her water every day and some milk.*
*dont kill her/him?Good for him/her?*
*And Hows The Juice?*
*after i harvest him/her its good to put the Flowers of her\him in milk then make it ready?*


----------



## Bgoodeh (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm a noob and interested in best ways to search and find direct information. For example, I'm looking for tips on growing a mother plant, the step by step kind. I've gone to search and typed "mother" and just get alot of posts but nothing really stating what I'm after. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Bgoodeh (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL......nevermind, I'm a fast learner!!!


----------



## 4skunk20 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey i got a bunch off seeds in a bag i purchased a while ago from a friend.The bud was not the best bud in the world but it did have alot of orange hairs and was pretty dank and green.(schwag) How ever, germanated them from seed about a month ago and put about cool: seeds per dixie cups(2).I now realize i shouldnt have put so many per cup, but since its my first time trial and error will result in better plants next time =).Any ways they all look very very healthy and very green but they dont neceserilly grow alot in height.They seem to just stay short and stumpy but grow many node spots and leafs.I am not sure if its because of genetics or what but they were about 3" 1/2 until i recently transplanted them into a 3 gallon pot.Ever since the transplant they have been looking even better as time goes on, but i am wondering if i just let them grow for a few more months and see how big they can get then do 12/12 and let them start flowering? Im not really sure but can anyone tell me if my plants are stunted? or if they will eventually pull through and have a growth spurt.Also starting yesterday i have been leaving my plants in 100% direct sunlight out side from 11:00Am-7:00Pm.(8 hours) then i give them some time to relax until 11:00(4 hours) then i bring them inside my house for the night 11:00pm-11:00 am(12 hours)
the next morning when i wake up.A total of 20 hours of light and 4 darkness.Will this confuse it and screw up the plant? Please contact me on AIM (if possible for easier communication) or email me at [email protected] . YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRICIATED!


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 16, 2008)

4skunk20 said:


> hey i got a bunch off seeds in a bag i purchased a while ago from a friend.The bud was not the best bud in the world but it did have alot of orange hairs and was pretty dank and green.(schwag) How ever, germanated them from seed about a month ago and put about cool: seeds per dixie cups(2).I now realize i shouldnt have put so many per cup, but since its my first time trial and error will result in better plants next time =).Any ways they all look very very healthy and very green but they dont neceserilly grow alot in height.They seem to just stay short and stumpy but grow many node spots and leafs.I am not sure if its because of genetics or what but they were about 3" 1/2 until i recently transplanted them into a 3 gallon pot.Ever since the transplant they have been looking even better as time goes on, but i am wondering if i just let them grow for a few more months and see how big they can get then do 12/12 and let them start flowering? Im not really sure but can anyone tell me if my plants are stunted? or if they will eventually pull through and have a growth spurt.Also starting yesterday i have been leaving my plants in 100% direct sunlight out side from 11:00Am-7:00Pm.(8 hours) then i give them some time to relax until 11:00(4 hours) then i bring them inside my house for the night 11:00pm-11:00 am(12 hours)
> the next morning when i wake up.A total of 20 hours of light and 4 darkness.Will this confuse it and screw up the plant? Please contact me on AIM (if possible for easier communication) or email me at [email protected] . YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRICIATED!


 just keep it up u should do good


----------



## sparks5314 (Jul 16, 2008)

alright i'm new and i dont have shit. so what do you reccommend i do first. obviously i need seeds but what is the best way i should approach this. without making a lab or some shit.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 17, 2008)

sparks5314 said:


> alright i'm new and i dont have shit. so what do you reccommend i do first. obviously i need seeds but what is the best way i should approach this. without making a lab or some shit.


Sit down at your computer. Do a search for Maijuana seeds, send money, recieve seeds, it ain't rocket science. VV


----------



## cornz (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, decided to try and grow a bit of personal, hence using a cupboard.
Have 2 250watt dual cfl's coming and planted ak47 seeds autoflowering in canna coco.
Also just purchased a used 600w HPS, reflector and ballast but would like to ask a question, HPS get proper hot so could i use the ballast (600w) to power 2 200w hps bulbs or do i need 2 seperate ballasts???
Thanks for any input.
C.


----------



## native stoner (Jul 17, 2008)

hi everyone im new to the site been reading a lot of good stuff on here so i decided to post.what is a good strain to grow and smoke when your with your lady and its our time


----------



## Tenchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am from Southeast Louisiana and I am preparing to start a garden. Any advice from you more experienced farmers would be great!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 17, 2008)

native stoner said:


> hi everyone im new to the site been reading a lot of good stuff on here so i decided to post.what is a good strain to grow and smoke when your with your lady and its our time


lmfao

+rep for you, sir! That is probably the funniest question I've read all day. Not funny like ridiculous, but just funny. I've never even thought about buds like that, like preferring different strains for different occasions...

Now, as for actually trying ANSWER your question.... I dunno...the strain she likes best?


----------



## Raleigh2La (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello All!
Glad to have found this site, im thinking of starting my first plant project, avid smoker for years, now im tired of the hassle of trying to chase the bud man down every other day....anybody have suggestions for a newbie? Any starter kits out there? I just moved to Raleigh from L.A. im thinking something small in my condo, so i can keep the temperature regulated and I get plenty of sun exposure..can someone point me in the right direction so i can get started!

Thanks in advance for all of your help!


----------



## nucksin09 (Jul 18, 2008)

first post. Just started looking into a contained, prefabricated indoor grow system at BC Northern Lights, wanted to know about anyones past experiences; ease of use, and most importantly what the potential yield is in an enclosed space. There is only 3.5 feet of vertical growing space in the flowering chamber. I know I can get seeds that are more likely to grow short and fat instead of tall and lean, but I need some advice.


----------



## localsmokey (Jul 18, 2008)

im new to this site i want to post some pics of my outdoor grow and i dont no how to post a new thread any help ha!?


----------



## ToKeRtHeMoNkEy (Jul 19, 2008)

HI. 

I've just inherited a seedling from a friend of mine, he says it's been in soil coming up 2weeks and well he couldn't be arsed. so he pawned it off to me it's just sat on my window cill now, was going to build a grow box about 600lx400dx1300h (mm) out of ply. Any suggestions on ventalation? Lighting? etc would be much appreciated! any way when i get the box built i'll post some pics! but websites great i've already picked up some tips and off to the local grow shop this weekend! or monday cause i am off work! (just love saying that lol) 

Happy to be helped!


----------



## incognito (Jul 19, 2008)

Raleigh2La said:


> ..can someone point me in the right direction so i can get started!





nucksin09 said:


> but I need some advice.





ToKeRtHeMoNkEy said:


> Any suggestions on ventalation? Lighting? etc would be much appreciated!


GROWFAQ This will answer most of your questions and ones you'll ask later.



localsmokey said:


> im new to this site i want to post some pics of my outdoor grow and i dont no how to post a new thread any help ha!?


To start a thread you first need to be approved to do so. You will find this info at the bottom left of the page. You need to find a section to start the thread as related to the info your posting (indoor, outdoor, general growing, setups, etc...Once you decide that all you need to do is click on the "new thread" button and your ready to go. I find posting pics directly from the computer the easiest way. To do this use the "manage attachments" button in the additional options box below. I use the upload from computer box to do this. You could use another source like photobucket or Imageshack as others do and copy/paste the pictures directly into your post, just keep them at 640 X 480 when posting. Its easier for the people without hi speed hookups to view them.
I hope this helps and after a while you will get the idea of how you want to post your content, but this will get your thread with photo's started.


----------



## homegrow101 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all a question for canadians if I could......I am on the fence in regards to having a cool cab sent to me in Toronto as I cannot find the same equipment here. I am concerned I may have cross border issues with shipment tracking etc........any advice?


----------



## Sirsmokealot08 (Jul 19, 2008)

is this site safe to post on if i live in the US and it is illegal to smoke, have, and grow marijuana


----------



## marijane82 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm new 2 this site but not new 2 smoking bud i wanna grow my own plant,but i have 2 questions.1.does anyone think nirvana is a gud site 2 get seeds from? 2.if i get seeds frm a bag that i already brought how many seeds do i use n 1 plant n do i treat as a regular plant. well 3 questions


----------



## sens1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums everyone, if you need some general information to get you started on your grows then head over to the GrowFAQ and have a read. If you can't find what you need, make a new post in the newbie section of the forums and ask your questions there.



> is this site safe to post on if i live in the US and it is illegal to smoke, have, and grow marijuana


 just be smart about it, don't go mentioning any unmentionables like names/address/ect.. if you are paranoid about security use a proxy server to connect you to the site no your IP is untraceable. (like: YouHide.com - Anonymous Proxy Server)


> ...1.does anyone think nirvana is a gud site 2 get seeds from? 2.if i get seeds frm a bag that i already brought how many seeds do i use n 1 plant n do i treat as a regular plant...


 1. nirvana is a decent seed seller. 2. is I understand the question properly.. 1 seed per plant, more or less treat like a normal plant, just water it feed it and give it the right light.


----------



## dehtop (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey all, im new here & wanted to say high! ive just got my first three plants and taking a shot at indoor growing. ive got help from a grow friend but this site seems to have alot of info. i look forward to meeting and talking with some of you. till then...


----------



## hangshai (Jul 20, 2008)

Heya, Im a noob to the site, and to the art of home gardening, but, Im here to learn and be an active member. Right now, i have a couple babies and most of them are doing fine. Im skimming over the forums right now, just to get a general idea of how this place is run, etiquette for posting etc, so, I hope I get it right. Anyway, just wanted to say hello, and that this seems like a GREAT place to get any info I need to help me along the way. Now, if I can just figure out why my plants are turning yellow(too much water, too much nutrients, too much heat... Maybe all three?)...


----------



## BenstAA (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey everybody. I am new to growing and I need tips


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 20, 2008)

BenstAA said:


> Hey everybody. I am new to growing and I need tips


 u have to start a journal and talk about ur grow and people will help u.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jul 20, 2008)

hey all wicked site.. im trying to make a thread about my lowryders but cannot find the option to make 1 please help


----------



## GrowBags (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi i just wanted to introduce myself to all on this fine site!!! Yes im a newbie on here, i have read many of posts on here that have helped me out alot with my growing etc..so i thought i'd like to be a part of this community by sharing helping and also gaining more knowledge from all that grows that fine smoke.

speak to you soon!!

GrowBags!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 21, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Welcome (Insert your name here), here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*.
> We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Your set up looks ok. Once you get your journal up and running send me a link if you like, I'll take a look.VV


I forgot one thing. You will also want to put a link to your journal in your signature. You edit your signature in the Control Panel left side of MyRollItUp Page. 
Welcome all. VV


----------



## benni... (Jul 21, 2008)

Iight, whats good everybody. Just someone on here doing some research for when I get my own place, and plan on growing for personal use...


----------



## master yoda (Jul 21, 2008)

hello all not sure what to do but i have a very big problem first off room size 7/20 by 8 feet high 3 1000 hps 2 250 cfm intake fans 1 465 cfm outake, 5500 btu portable a/c promix soiless soil town water ph 6.2 6.5 sits for a day atleast gen x gro tek 3 part nutes cal-max 1 or 2 molasses 1 tblsp per gallon now my hypathetical prob is i think i have mold or fungis ots only on the leaves its large brown areas wit some spotts not much but the leaf gets ugle and gets big dead brown ares plant will still finish and does not seem to stop growth but its very ugly and scary i have pics but have trouble to put on not sure why but if someone can help me message me or whatever we are suppose to do cause im a noob here not at the game far from noob there but i need some expert advise thatks alot


----------



## smudge79 (Jul 21, 2008)

new grower, just 4 fun, but big time veteran smoker!!! Constantly in Dam sampling the new strains. Having some problems with the leaves, browning at the ends, trying to determine whether too much or too little feeding. Not really a fan of feeding any kind of plants so I only feed twice a week with a cautiously small amount of feed; problems started after that; leaves browning at edges. I'm pretty sure its from over feeding, is there anyway of telling whether its too much feeding or too little. I didn't feed the plant at all during first 5 wks and it was well healthy. Not sue if I have put this in the right pleace on the site, sorry if I haven't


----------



## Big Miggy (Jul 22, 2008)

What up all, I'm big miggy from cali. I cannot believe I have never tried to do "garden". I saw "SomeMoreBuds" video, and I had an epiphany. I'm tired of hunting good buds down and spending a fortune. I hope to learn a lot from you "revolutionaries", I am your humble student ready to absorb all information. Peace to you.


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 22, 2008)

Big Miggy said:


> What up all, I'm big miggy from cali. I cannot believe I have never tried to do "garden". I saw "SomeMoreBuds" video, and I had an epiphany. I'm tired of hunting good buds down and spending a fortune. I hope to learn a lot from you "revolutionaries", I am your humble student ready to absorb all information. Peace to you.


 yea i dont like spending money for bud nemore either. thts kinda y i started. and to get a lil money.


----------



## datweedman (Jul 22, 2008)

what it do i need to know when my plant will bud


----------



## blueberry kid (Jul 22, 2008)

datweedman said:


> what it do i need to know when my plant will bud


 is it inside or outside? if outside where do u live?


----------



## Petrostyle (Jul 23, 2008)

Yo this is Petrostyle comin to ya from sunny NorCal! New to the site just wanted to have a good source of quality information and first hand accounts now that I am growing myself. Been doing outdoor for about 3 years but just trying my first indoor grow with 2 600W HPS's and one 1000W. I'll keep posting whether i'm making progress or having problems. Peace everyone!


----------



## stevens420 (Jul 23, 2008)

hey my plant is into budding july 23 and its out door yet growing indor by me taking from window to window lol but it works it about 4 feet and its sister is about 2 feet she is younger the older one is flowering already and i was wondering when do i pull them up i know like october or so right or sooner


----------



## o.taylor69 (Jul 23, 2008)

just a quick hello!


----------



## PrimusGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

My wife and I just bought an ag and replaced the purple basil pod with a weed seed, after 1 day it had sprouted and after a week i have a sprout about an inch tall with some new leaves growing... i have never tried growing any sort of plant in my life and i was wondering about how long till we can expect some real growth... and what kind of tips would anyone have on planting some seeds we acquired while visiting Jamaica


----------



## stonerboy1 (Jul 23, 2008)

hey yall abd welcome to the forum


----------



## Anthonyf953 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey im Anthony from the US. Im gonna be attempting my first grow soon , my seeds from nirvana shipped yesterday so im just waiting (Feminized Kaya Strain). I have a plant outdoors right now sprouting that I will put inside but im not concerned about that one. I will probably make a grow journal for my first real grow. Im building a stealth box next week that I will post pics of


----------



## Embryonic Bloom (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I'm BRAND new here!
21 year old guy, in North Carolina
( if that matters to anyone )

And pretty much new to growing.

I've already got a few plants growing..
7 actually, but only 3 that I'm taking seriously.

Thing is, I'm not sure what I'm growing exactly..
I germinated a bunch of different seeds, 
that have collected over my recreational exploits.

They ended up doing really great,
so I planted them in little pots and let them grow outside for a while.
Bugs started getting to them, so I brought my 3 favorites inside.
The two most full ones, and then the tallest one..
( these were also the least harmed by pests )

I found this site, when I did a google search!
I just started keeping the plants inside
within the past weeks, near windows..
And picked up a generic work light fixture today, and a light for them.
I'm not sure I got the right bulb though,
I really didn't do any research before shopping, which was bad of me.

So I've got a simple set up,
and I'm just hoping to score something eventually, 
my connects are weak these days, so that set the initiative.

Here's a pic of what I got going on right now,
for anyone who cares!







Pretty small time, I'm sure! Hehe
I know I need to transplant them into bigger pots soon,
and it's probably bad to be growing two in the same pot.

And here's a slightly better look at the plants:








I wouldn't really know, but I suppose they are doing well.
I can already smell them a bit.. 

- Any comments, or suggestions? I'd really appreciate it!!


----------



## exmortis (Jul 24, 2008)

good stuff embry, I might get some more lights, but it seems your doing well on your own as it is


----------



## homeboyslims (Jul 24, 2008)

Sup stoners?! lol
im new to this site and also im a new grower well i want to grow 
can any1 gimme ideas and tips on how to grow hydroponically??? what kinda lighting,fans,easiest bud to grow but styl has a very good high and yeidls more.....and oh ye the electricity problem, how the fuk do i prevent myself from getting flagged


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 24, 2008)

homeboyslims said:


> Sup stoners?! lol
> im new to this site and also im a new grower well i want to grow
> can any1 gimme ideas and tips on how to grow hydroponically??? what kinda lighting,fans,easiest bud to grow but styl has a very good high and yeidls more.....and oh ye the electricity problem, how the fuk do i prevent myself from getting flagged


Hey homeboy, welcome to the forum. Soo.. let me get this right, all you want to know is what, how and with what you could grow without getting caught. Is that it? And I bet you need a good yeild of some really dank buds, right? Smelly, but not too smelly? YOU ARE IN LUCK, all of that information is available in this forum, most of it is in the journals that folks have posted. And all you have to do is *read* them. Pick a couple that sound like they are about the same Growing Space you have and take a look at what they did. I recommend the ones that are about 6 months old or mention My Second Grow... These folks have already solved some issues that you will run into as you begin, many of them include pictures, we kinda require it.
When you can, post a journal of you own and share your plan. Start with available space and budget, expand to as much information as you want to share, you mention hydro, I would assume your familiar with plumbng etc. Reading is the fundemental, asking a question about anothers efforts in their journal..... priceless. VV


----------



## smokercraft0420 (Jul 24, 2008)

heey im new to this site today . i need some questions answered if it will be possible.. i tried askin questions on live chat but no one would give me any answers. wondering if some one can help. i just received a plant from a buddy a day or two ago and im pretty sure its a clone. its about 5-6" tall and it seems healthy. i no this isnt close to enough energy to grow a full plant right now but i just have it under a 65 watt flood light for about 7 hours a day. and i have it outside for about 2-4 hours a day when the sun is high. i keep it inside mostly cuz its risk. i just want to no if this light will last me a week or so untill i can find somewhere good to put it outdoors. here it is under the 65 watt...


----------



## LoRyda79 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello to all my fellow farmers, I found this website by accident but I'm happy to become a member. I am a farmer in training and would like to know the best ways to grow my product at home. I was thinking about the aerogarden due to the fact were I dwell its hot as hell and shit dries out fast!!!! Please assist and share your knowledge, I would appreciate it a lot. Much Love Lo-Ryda


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

welcome to RIU!!!


----------



## LoRyda79 (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks glad to have stumbled on this, learning a lot just need to get my product started. Dont want to waste money on false info so I try to do some research before I do. I've grown in house before but no buds just a long skinny stick with a few nice leaves. I'm gonna be honest I'm learning as we go but I'm no idiot I can grow a plant just want to have good quality. Where can I go to get the info that I need? I've read a few things here and there but still not really sure which is better. I want to have at least four or five nice plants but mind you I'm in an apartment and space is limited! Advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated, much love Lo-Ryda.


----------



## ninok (Jul 25, 2008)

hallo everyone i am here for the first time but i have a big problem that one of you can help me. I live in Republic of Srpska and we smoke very bad stuff here because we cant travel and we must wait to enter a EU so we could. But what i wanted to know if someone could send me a an adress where ican sen for example 10euro and you send me some seeds. Sorry for bad speling but i would be very thankfull if some one could help me or give me an edvice.
thak you


----------



## ninok (Jul 25, 2008)

and one more thing how much can one nice plant give usable staff


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 25, 2008)

smokercraft0420 said:


> heey im new to this site today . i need some questions answered if it will be possible.. i tried askin questions on live chat but no one would give me any answers. wondering if some one can help. i just received a plant from a buddy a day or two ago and im pretty sure its a clone. its about 5-6" tall and it seems healthy. i no this isnt close to enough energy to grow a full plant right now but i just have it under a 65 watt flood light for about 7 hours a day. and i have it outside for about 2-4 hours a day when the sun is high. i keep it inside mostly cuz its risk. i just want to no if this light will last me a week or so untill i can find somewhere good to put it outdoors. here it is under the 65 watt...


Yes, the 65v watt will keep it alive as long as you don't get it too close, you would be better off to put it outside and leave it there, not just inn he heat of the day, all day. I received an ad from Menards ysterday, seems they have a package of 4 23 watt cfl bulbs on sale for less than $7.00. They are equivalent to a 100 watt incandescent, all of them would draw less than 100 watts. VV


----------



## richiejacob090 (Jul 25, 2008)

ok ive got this plant that is ooo ide say 1'1"-1'2". and i was wondering when will it start to flower, so i can tell the sex of the plant? its an inside plant just sittin in my window growing perfectly i was just curious....


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 25, 2008)

richiejacob090 said:


> ok ive got this plant that is ooo ide say 1'1"-1'2". and i was wondering when will it start to flower, so i can tell the sex of the plant? its an inside plant just sittin in my window growing perfectly i was just curious....


Welcome to the forum. Generally, it will begin to flower when the light it receives lets it know its getting to be fall, and time to flower, around twelve hours of complete darkness will be necessary, like a darkroom type of darkness every day. You have done well if you have a plant a foot tall sitting in a window sill, start a journal and share your story. VV


----------



## smokercraft0420 (Jul 25, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Yes, the 65v watt will keep it alive as long as you don't get it too close, you would be better off to put it outside and leave it there, not just inn he heat of the day, all day. I received an ad from Menards ysterday, seems they have a package of 4 23 watt cfl bulbs on sale for less than $7.00. They are equivalent to a 100 watt incandescent, all of them would draw less than 100 watts. VV



ookay. thank you very much for the advice. im going out (unfortunately i cant get to menards) to get 2 26 watt cfls. they give off 1600 lux each. how long do you think i would be able to grow this little bad boy with those two lights? with no sunlight. i also cant risk the bugs. i germinated and planted a couple seeds before and left them on my back deck and i found that earwigs ate them. 

advice much appreciated, 
smokercraft0420


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

welcome to riu richiejacob090!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

richiejacob090 said:


> ok ive got this plant that is ooo ide say 1'1"-1'2". and i was wondering when will it start to flower, so i can tell the sex of the plant? its an inside plant just sittin in my window growing perfectly i was just curious....


mine didnt start to flower until it was 3 1/2ft


----------



## CorporalClegg (Jul 25, 2008)

Just stoppin in to say hello... tryin to watch n learn, workin on a small micro grow for personal use, glad to be able to use all the good things here...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

CorporalClegg said:


> Just stoppin in to say hello... tryin to watch n learn, workin on a small micro grow for personal use, glad to be able to use all the good things here...


WELCOME! be sure to check out the grow faq before useless threads and posts go up for something thats already said. every1 will just tell you to check out the faq.
smoke!!!!!


----------



## Malakai (Jul 25, 2008)

New to the site, and its my first garden, hoping to get a little Chronic Knowledge! I have 9 week old girls, started from seeds and one of them just got raided by termits, yes I am sure they are termits, was out a day ago and she looked as if she had been sat on by a bird (assuming), and gave a little tug, and out she came with 4 or 5 termits, and I dug it all up fast and found very little roots and now Im worried they are going to invest the rest of my Girls, anyone got a suggestion on how to fix this problem!!!!!!Thanks in advance Zarion


----------



## TRUGROWER (Jul 26, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE A GREAT FORUM FOR ME NEEDS
I THINK A WAS LOOKING FOR A GOOD PLACE TO BUY SEEDS WHEN I FOUND THIS SITE.

HELLO FELLOW POTHEADS AND GROWERS


----------



## nguyai (Jul 26, 2008)

hi newbie here
i in the fair city of dublin and growing northern lights indoors under a 400 hps 
2 weeks left till chop. just wanted to know if anyone ever tried lemon skunk from greenhouse seeds , thinking of giving them ago next. anyfeed back welcome, cheers and thanks all GREAT SITE AND FORUMS !!!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

welcome newbs! 
hope you find everything your looking for!


----------



## bovice (Jul 26, 2008)

hey i've got a plant thats about 3 or 4 days old and it looks like its doing well. right now i've got it on constant light when should i switch it over onto an 18 hour cycle its about 3 and a half inches tall


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

leave it constant light.
make sure your lights close enough. about 2inch


----------



## bovice (Jul 26, 2008)

ya and another problem im having is its getting kinda hot in the grow room its pretty small any suggestions ive got a fan i think i need another


----------



## Thai.Stick (Jul 26, 2008)

High everyone! Just found this great forum and need some help with my plant it is out side plant about 1 1/2 ft. high and can not tell which is male or female.....So,what do I need to do to take good care of it?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Thai.Stick said:


> High everyone! Just found this great forum and need some help with my plant it is out side plant about 1 1/2 ft. high and can not tell which is male or female.....So,what do I need to do to take good care of it?


welcome to riu! 
it shows it sex right before it starts budding. you just have to wait it out..
you'll know if its male or female when you see it.


----------



## homeboyslims (Jul 27, 2008)

if i was to grow 75-100 plants, wut type of mh wattage shoud i use and which method? soil or hydroponics? need advice!


----------



## farmer#1 (Jul 27, 2008)

at least 1000watt i would go hydro if i was gonna do dat many plants!


----------



## Redheaded Stranger (Jul 27, 2008)

I feel like you might be able to help me.....I am a new member and can't figure out how to post a question and a couple photo's of my plants......Can you help me?.......Sorry to ask but I have to start somewhere.......And I don't want to toss my few plants which might be male as I only have a few plants for medicinal use.....Seeds from Holland.
I hope you might take pity on me and guide me how to post photo's......
Thanks,
Redheaded Stranger


----------



## teambily (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey all!

Just stumbled upon this forum and thought I'd say hello. Living in the NE, have 2 beauties out back, about 2 months old. They both look spectacular during the day and quite healthy, but at night one of them wilts, but just a little bit. During the day the night-wilter actually looks like the stronger of the two. Its seed was germinated for 1 day longer than the other and planted a day later. I'll post pics if this is an uncommon problem and a picture is warranted, but for now I was just wondering if there is something I'm overlooking? I'm using fox farms growbig for the vegetative state and have a good mix of soil and perlite. The plant continues to grow very fast, but as I said it wilts a little at night. Should I be concerned? Thanks!

-teambily


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 27, 2008)

Redheaded Stranger said:


> I feel like you might be able to help me.....I am a new member and can't figure out how to post a question and a couple photo's of my plants......Can you help me?.......Sorry to ask but I have to start somewhere.......And I don't want to toss my few plants which might be male as I only have a few plants for medicinal use.....Seeds from Holland.
> I hope you might take pity on me and guide me how to post photo's......
> Thanks,
> Redheaded Stranger


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html#post1110514

step by step instructions WITH PICS! lol, sorry, I'm high...


----------



## sb101 (Jul 28, 2008)

haha wiki just read that article, rep'd you, definitely helped me cause i'm have a few questions re my first grow, but i've been enjoying reading all the how-to's and i'm think i'll have a decent first harvest if i stick with all yall, haha ya cool well anyways nice to meet everyone & i'll be seein you around..


----------



## sb101 (Jul 28, 2008)

1st post, sweet, hopefully i wont be a stranger for long...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

sb101 said:


> haha wiki just read that article, rep'd you, definitely helped me cause i'm have a few questions re my first grow, but i've been enjoying reading all the how-to's and i'm think i'll have a decent first harvest if i stick with all yall, haha ya cool well anyways nice to meet everyone & i'll be seein you around..


Welcome! Glad I could help, I was high, lol. And I'm glad you're enjoying reading the how-to's, you'll be ahead of the people who like to just come and ask questions like "How do I grow marijuana" 

I think you stop being a stranger when your post count reachest 25.....lol, not sure though.


----------



## sb101 (Jul 28, 2008)

haha i could tell, so wait, how do you grown marijuana??

haha couldn't help it, i'm high too


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 28, 2008)

teambily said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just stumbled upon this forum and thought I'd say hello. Living in the NE, have 2 beauties out back, about 2 months old. They both look spectacular during the day and quite healthy, but at night one of them wilts, but just a little bit. During the day the night-wilter actually looks like the stronger of the two. Its seed was germinated for 1 day longer than the other and planted a day later. I'll post pics if this is an uncommon problem and a picture is warranted, but for now I was just wondering if there is something I'm overlooking? I'm using fox farms growbig for the vegetative state and have a good mix of soil and perlite. The plant continues to grow very fast, but as I said it wilts a little at night. Should I be concerned? Thanks!
> 
> -teambily


Your plant is just going to sleep, its not wilting, it will be fine. VV


----------



## SmokinMissy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello, my name is Missy and I'm new here.  I'm very interested in venturing into the world of grow.. I've been a smoker for about 7 years now, and it recently occurred to me that I've never once contemplated growing my own! I'm very much interested in this hobby aaand I just don't know where to start. I'm sure that being a part of this community will be beneficial and I look forward to making some friends along the way... Cheers!


----------



## sb101 (Jul 28, 2008)

hello missy i'm in the same boat good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## compqt (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Guys/Gals

Found this site a few days a ago and have been reading ever since. Great info by all. My head is spinning from all of this. Who would have thought growing a damn weed would be so difficult. Anyway I have grown in dirt in the past and looking to expand my horizons and throw my hat into the world of Aeroponics. I have to start with seedlings. I am just going to use ones that I have around the house just in case I screw up, so there is no real loss.

Anyway I have been reading about nutrients; The Fox Farm Nutrients Trio, do you use all 3 from seedling to harvest??

Thank you in advance

Jeff


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 29, 2008)

compqt said:


> Hey Guys/Gals
> 
> Found this site a few days a ago and have been reading ever since. Great info by all. My head is spinning from all of this. Who would have thought growing a damn weed would be so difficult. Anyway I have grown in dirt in the past and looking to expand my horizons and throw my hat into the world of Aeroponics. I have to start with seedlings. I am just going to use ones that I have around the house just in case I screw up, so there is no real loss.
> 
> ...


Welcome, you use all three by the time you harvest. They recommend all three forom start to finish, I think dirtbagbrian (B. thc + r&d) uses them. VV


----------



## WhoYourWeedMan (Jul 29, 2008)

What Up! First Post, learning a lot on here and about to start my first grow in a small grow tent. Using Top 44 Seeds from Nirvana. I hope to post pics when it all begins. 

L8R Homies


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 29, 2008)

WhoYourWeedMan said:


> What Up! First Post, learning a lot on here and about to start my first grow in a small grow tent. Using Top 44 Seeds from Nirvana. I hope to post pics when it all begins.
> 
> L8R Homies


Welcome to RIU! 
be sure to put your grow journal link in your signature. more people will view.


----------



## compqt (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks VictorVIcious. I found a feeding schedule on their website which helped a lot


----------



## Weetarded (Jul 30, 2008)

Sup everyone..

I was referred here by a good friend after a long talk about growing over some dankity, dank deliciousness that he grew. I'm just trying to gain as much information as I can from this site and hopefully I can start my first grow in a couple of months.


----------



## killerz (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi all just stoped in to drop a few lines


----------



## BrainzIRL (Jul 30, 2008)

Sup everyone just joined now, I'm from Ireland and I'm 2 weeks or so into my first grow looking forward to getting posting and hope you guys can join me on my journey and throw in some advice when needed.

Brainz


----------



## Thai.Stick (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi!!I find that this forum can be very helpful and I am just a smoker and have been smokeing for a long time ,so I don't drink and do anything else only smoke marijuana and its good,very good....My question,is I live in Ks. and have 2 plant growing now out side and don't know if the seed is any good....So,where and how can I get a very good seed to grow and is it safe for me to have a seed ship to me or have anyone have seed ship to them b4??Thanks for any member that help me out on this question.....


----------



## Levo (Jul 31, 2008)

Basically he's been growing it for a while now hes passing on to me... It doesn't even look like a plant. It's supposed to be top 44 but its stupidly thin the leaves dont fan but curl in on themselfs some of the stalks are broken. and btw im talking REALLY REALLY thin here. some tiny buds are visible. Can I cure it? when should I harvest it?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 31, 2008)

Levo said:


> Basically he's been growing it for a while now hes passing on to me... It doesn't even look like a plant. It's supposed to be top 44 but its stupidly thin the leaves dont fan but curl in on themselfs some of the stalks are broken. and btw im talking REALLY REALLY thin here. some tiny buds are visible. Can I cure it? when should I harvest it?


Uhh.....a picture would be almost necessary to answer this question. Go back a page or two, wikidbitchofthewest posted how to start your own journal and I think it has instructions for loading pictures. 

So many checked in so fast, welcome to rollitup. Did you all vote in the CNN poll Should Marijuana be decriminilized?? VV


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jul 31, 2008)

Thai.Stick said:


> Hi!!I find that this forum can be very helpful and I am just a smoker and have been smokeing for a long time ,so I don't drink and do anything else only smoke marijuana and its good,very good....My question,is I live in Ks. and have 2 plant growing now out side and don't know if the seed is any good....So,where and how can I get a very good seed to grow and is it safe for me to have a seed ship to me or have anyone have seed ship to them b4??Thanks for any member that help me out on this question.....


There is a section on seeds and seed strains. It's on the main page, first section, I believe. 

Kansas? Whoa, scary place to be, isn't it? Scary laws, I mean.


----------



## hempity (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello All,
Glad to see such a informative site, hope to learn while I am here. Been growin' fifty seven years, and I still don't know a damn thing, seems like the more I learn, the less I know.
Nice to be here.


----------



## xcstoner (Jul 31, 2008)

hey ive been growing my plant for about 5 weeks now in a computer box with cfl lights there are probably about 30 leaves. seems healthy and of course pretty short. how long tell it starts to grow bud or how do i make it do that? thanks a lot for all your guys help


----------



## Thai.Stick (Jul 31, 2008)

Thx. 4 info. so is it safe for me in my state that I live in to have a seed ship to me?Guess, the state u in it's kinna safe than, wright?


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jul 31, 2008)

No, I don't think any state is safe for that. I believe it's illegal in all of them. Maybe California is an exception. I'm not sure. If you want to know more about the laws on all this, check out NRML's site. If you want to know more about seeds and strains, check out that area of the forum.


----------



## ilivefree (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm new too, hi.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jul 31, 2008)

xcstoner said:


> hey ive been growing my plant for about 5 weeks now in a computer box with cfl lights there are probably about 30 leaves. seems healthy and of course pretty short. how long tell it starts to grow bud or how do i make it do that? thanks a lot for all your guys help


You should check out the FAQ's, as well as the growing discussion threads. There are some for new growers, and you can also create a journal and include pictures, so that others with experience can help you try to figure things out. 

Hope that helps. You'll find loads of information here.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 31, 2008)

How do you start a thread


----------



## PANNDUHH (Jul 31, 2008)

What up everybody. This your homie pandah. Remember my name because im going to learn all about this shyt. Im even slowing down on smoking because im going to need my braincells to learn it all!!!! Mwuahhhahhaha


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html#post1110514
> 
> step by step instructions WITH PICS! lol, sorry, I'm high...


I think this link will be all you need, welcome to the forum. VV


----------



## Ram Baba (Aug 2, 2008)

hey guys. you're all a bunch-a-farmers :0


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, new member here from Texas. Just about to start trying to grow some smoke and came across this forum. I have seen some good advice and tips. When I get my grow kit and everything set up I will become a little more active on the forum. Just wanted to drop in and introduce myself.

Joe


----------



## CanadianGreen (Aug 3, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> Hey everyone, new member here from Texas. Just about to start trying to grow some smoke and came across this forum. I have seen some good advice and tips. When I get my grow kit and everything set up I will become a little more active on the forum. Just wanted to drop in and introduce myself.
> 
> Joe


Hola and Welcome New commer , check out my grow journal and see what to kinda expect from the start and what you'll need for a soil grow

Good Luck


----------



## yourname (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey everyone this site is awesome it's good to see everyone is willing to help I will be starting a grow journal soon


----------



## kushbear916 (Aug 5, 2008)

new to growing...reading up on everything needed to know


----------



## ProCanadianGreen (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm new to growing because I got fed up with paying alot of money per month for smoke when I can grow it my self. Drop by my journal and leave comments if you like.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/96729-procanadians-grow-journal.html


----------



## Aktivate (Aug 6, 2008)

hi all, new here , new to growing... hopefully will have a great set up with your help for next season.

Cheers


----------



## MaineStoner (Aug 7, 2008)

New here myself but want to put out a big combo thank you and welcome to every one


----------



## kmo8762 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm new to the site and to growing. I'm considering the stealthhydro system due to my surroundings. My concern is where can I find a reliable seed bank and what should I expect to pay. Thanks for your input


----------



## piffy1 (Aug 7, 2008)

hey everyone this is another new guy just stopping by to say hey. I'm new to growing and stummbled on the forum. Looking forward to learning how to grow great smoke and saving loads of doe


----------



## k002 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm k and just wanted to introduce myself to everyone here. This is a cool site. I've done some cultivation here in San Diego California. Like everyone else I have to say that all though it was alot of fun it was not easy. I had a indoor setup with two lights and 24 plants. I was running theMaster Kush strain. I was sucessfull and had a decent crop. Out of two lights I had 28 ounces dried. Not bad for my first time. I would have had more weight and better quality, but the temperture got really hot and stress out all my plants. I was lucky that my whole set up was not a total loss. Just beware of temperture controll. well hopefully I will meet cool people here and maybe make new friends.


----------



## franKo4 (Aug 7, 2008)

hello everyone New member from NC
can anyone tell me how to post questions and pictures please??


----------



## marleyfan (Aug 7, 2008)

please help me!!!

i want to get a plant from seed to bud as fast as i can!

the seed is planted now and i want sum bud. idc if it is only enuff for a blunt but i need to grow it fast help would be good

normally i would grow it right but im runnin out of time!!!

PS:i dont want no monster buds just small ones


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok so i just bought an areogarden its still in the mail but i really need some advice cuz i just dont know what im doing. Any advice.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2008)

and another thing how can i change my username?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 7, 2008)

franKo4 said:


> hello everyone New member from NC
> can anyone tell me how to post questions and pictures please??


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html

Just for you!



marleyfan said:


> please help me!!!
> 
> i want to get a plant from seed to bud as fast as i can!
> 
> ...


Oh, you need buds NOW? Well then just go get the Cheeba-pet. It's like the Chia-pet, only it grows weed! SUPER FAST! lmao

Do you think everyone else takes so long to grow bud just for FUN? lol, growing requires time and patience.

Once you GROW the buds, you still have to CURE them before you can smoke them....

I suggest you do some reading and learn a little more, see if you're willing to put in the time it's going to take. 



[email protected] said:


> Ok so i just bought an areogarden its still in the mail but i really need some advice cuz i just dont know what im doing. Any advice.


I advise you to visit the GrowFAQ, and subscribe to a grow journal where someone is using an areogarden. 



[email protected] said:


> and another thing how can i change my username?


You can't


----------



## Darthl000ve (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey guys...just signed up got my card and im starting my crops! So I have some experience in growing (grow space, ventilation, timers, watering the basic)...I read a couple threads and saved them, matth82003 nice lighting tutorial! Im growing in a decent closet space with only 3 plants. I need help on the duration of vegging stages when and how to switch to HPS 250W for flowering(will have 26K of Lums).. When to up the nuts on the flowering, Humidity control, im growing soil.. here is the problem i have problems getting the bushy tight nugs throughout the plant, mine looks like Charley browns xmas tree.. its always really light on the harvest but have never used HPS or nuts! so im excited....can anyone shed light on me? 
can anyone shed light on me? please help if you can read this help!!


----------



## Darthl000ve (Aug 8, 2008)

Also what are these number for nuts (5-4-6) is it the mix?


----------



## BigBush (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello!

Long term smoker - first time grower (sort of). Currently working off of a Nirvana Bubblelicious seed. Don't know how spot on I am b/c she (the only out of 5) is 5 ft tall and 1 month into flowering. Just trying to keep the buds off the floor. What else do ya want to know? Peace.


----------



## ThaGreenBandit (Aug 8, 2008)

W'zup Rollitup?! First time grower, and relatively new to this site. First posting was pretty unsuccessful, with practically no responses, but I'm hoping I can find a few knowledgeable budz who can help me develop my green thumb!


----------



## 420blunts (Aug 9, 2008)

whut up rollitup fam? - newbie here - been reading alot in this forum and i just wanna say thank you to everyone for all there knowledgeable guide & tips - this place will definetly help alot - good look'n out


----------



## sens1 (Aug 10, 2008)

welcome to RIU guys. check out the GrowFAQ or search or make a topic in the forums in the newbie section and you will get help if you need it.

Darth -> Yes it's the mix (N - P - K) the three main nutrients for plants.

peace


----------



## yourname (Aug 10, 2008)

does anyone know what yields to expect with an aero garde setup?


----------



## stevens420 (Aug 11, 2008)

i all im new to this growing forum and i would like to say hi i have a 3 foot plant and it just started flowering it smells so good any suggestions on how to get the most yeild out of it


----------



## bettycrocker420 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am growing in an AG, and I have burned my single plant with nutes, I am wondering how long I need to cycle clean water thru the res before addin more nutes so that I do not kill the damn thing??

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 11, 2008)

bettycrocker420 said:


> I am growing in an AG, and I have burned my single plant with nutes, I am wondering how long I need to cycle clean water thru the res before adding more nutes so that I do not kill the damn thing??
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.


If you flushed it correctly, using 1/4 strength nute solution, wait a few days, no adverse effect kick it up to half strength for a few days, no adverse effects, you get the idea, gradually build back to full strength



> .stevens420i all im new to this growing forum and i would like to say hi i have a 3 foot plant and it just started flowering it smells so good any suggestions on how to get the most yeild out of it


Keep the seen basics in balance? Is this a trick question??



> yournamedoes anyone know what yields to expect with an aero garde setup?


We have a thread or two on Aerogardens. Even talk about necessary modifications to get any yeild. 

Welcome to the forum folks, check out some AeroGrden grow journals.VV


----------



## ANDR3W (Aug 12, 2008)

hey guys alright so i just put a few seeds in some soil in a plastic cup hoping it would work and one of the seeds is starting to sprout,and i need to know how often i should water this thing,keep in mind its almost the middle of august and im in california so its always pretty hott.i have it outside also.also i need to know when its time to harvest and how to dry it out/thank you


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 12, 2008)

ANDR3W said:


> hey guys alright so i just put a few seeds in some soil in a plastic cup hoping it would work and one of the seeds is starting to sprout,and i need to know how often i should water this thing,keep in mind its almost the middle of august and im in california so its always pretty hott.i have it outside also.also i need to know when its time to harvest and how to dry it out/thank you


Does it ever rain in California? Maybe a little water in about three days, you did out drain holes in the cup didn't you?? Fortunately you have lots of time before it will be ready to harvest, by then you will have time to read up on curing. When are you going to piut it in something bigger than a little cup?? Planning on about two weeks?? VV


----------



## bettycrocker420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response.....I flushed the res for 4 days and I addes 3/4 aerogarden nute tablet to the res, I am also using vinegar to bring the pH down to 5.8 or so......my plant looks like sh*t but I think it will pull thru. Once I find out how to remove my name from my pics, I will post a pic so that you can tell me whether the burn is nute burn or nute defficiency.......Peace


----------



## corral hollow kid (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here so I guess this is the place to say high!

I am on the west coast in California.

I have already asked a couple questions and received quick answers. Thanks.

I'm a little spooked by posting here right now, so I won't get too involved right now. I've been reading here for several months, and there seem to be some very knowledgeable people posting in the forums.

I look forward to hanging out here!


----------



## HAZEOHOLIC (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello everyone this is my 2nd post and I just want to say that I,ve been reading alot of RIU threads this site is the shit and very helpful.
bacislly all the tools to have a successful grow is within RIU I,m gald that I became a member. happy growing to everyone


----------



## corral hollow kid (Aug 13, 2008)

HAZEOHOLIC said:


> Hello everyone this is my 2nd post and I just want to say that I,ve been reading alot of RIU threads this site is the shit and very helpful.
> bacislly all the tools to have a successful grow is within RIU I,m gald that I became a member. happy growing to everyone


 out Haze...lets get ire sometime!!!


CHK


----------



## corral hollow kid (Aug 13, 2008)

HAZEOHOLIC said:


> Hello everyone this is my 2nd post and I just want to say that I,ve been reading alot of RIU threads this site is the shit and very helpful.
> bacislly all the tools to have a successful grow is within RIU I,m gald that I became a member. happy growing to everyone


 out Haze...lets get ire sometime!!!


CHK


----------



## The Hippies Were Right (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi I am a noob pretty much and would love some info I have a thread in grow journal.


----------



## geomad (Aug 14, 2008)

a big hi to everybody!

i'm 50 days 12/12 
and everything is going great!


----------



## skyman25 (Aug 14, 2008)

hi everyone noob here fantastic site sooooooooo helpful.


----------



## Tanis83 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello all,
just reg'd here. 

Hoping to get some help with ma new box


----------



## durbandude (Aug 15, 2008)

hey all

just dropping a line to say hi - love the site - love the info - love growing weed and decided it's time for my own grow space. I'll be starting a thread sometime soon and would appreciate any input - thanks in advance!


----------



## azaf (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi all I need a help with my first grow...
I planted blue cheese seed a week ago in 14" pot in miracle gro moisture control mixed with perlite and I ve been keeping it under 36W fluoroscent lap but today upgraded to cfl 125W with reflector... my plant is a little bit small ( 1inch ) but i hink that from today it will start growing propely...
I ve got another 2 seeds in a germination procces and I am going to plant them tomorrow or as soon as they sprout out... can I use the same soil MGMCC or should I change it to any other soil... 
Thanks for any answers... can attach pictures later


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 15, 2008)

azaf said:


> Hi all I need a help with my first grow...
> I planted blue cheese seed a week ago in 14" pot in miracle gro moisture control mixed with perlite and I ve been keeping it under 36W fluoroscent lap but today upgraded to cfl 125W with reflector... my plant is a little bit small ( 1inch ) but i hink that from today it will start growing propely...
> I ve got another 2 seeds in a germination procces and I am going to plant them tomorrow or as soon as they sprout out... can I use the same soil MGMCC or should I change it to any other soil...
> Thanks for any answers... can attach pictures later


Well....you may have started with a little smaller container than a 14" pot, it won't kill your plant, this one is going to take a while now. Most of us start with a small container, less than a liter, my starter would have fit in a 2" pot. You will not need the big light yet, it will be overkill, escpecially if by 36 watt floro you mean cfl. That little plant is going to be busy trying to fill that 14" pot with some roots for a while, you may even consider transplanting it something smaller now. I would recommend you invest in SeeMoreBudsBook, he explains, with pictures how important contained early root growth is, harvests 8oz of dried bud from 3 female plants, well known in this forum. I bought one at Barnes and Nobles, its in the garden section, $16.95 + tax, lots of relavent information. He used the Miracle Grow, after starting his seedling, only watered the plants, no nutes or sauces were added, several threads here that discuss the book.


> durbandudehey all
> 
> just dropping a line to say hi - love the site - love the info - love growing weed and decided it's time for my own grow space. I'll be starting a thread sometime soon and would appreciate any input - thanks in advance!





> Tanis83*Sup all*
> Hello all,
> just reg'd here.





> Hoping to get some help with ma new box skyman25hi everyone noob here fantastic site sooooooooo helpful.geomada big hi to everybody!





> i'm 50 days 12/12
> and everything is going great!





> The Hippies Were Right*hello*
> Hi I am a noob pretty much and would love some info I have a thread in grow journal.


NO, The hippies are still right, that hasn't changed.
Welcome all of you, the best way to get help is to start a journal and link it in your signature, share your plan, pictures are almost required, we like pictures, a picture is like a thousand words. Thanx for the pictures, sorry I will need a new name for you I can't repeat that one. lol VV


----------



## azaf (Aug 15, 2008)

here are some pictures...
there is a fan inside it which blows the air up... I do not have more money to invest... just bought 125W cfl for vegging and 250 hps for flowering... that hurted


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi all. 1st grow in 19 years. 6 OG Kush clones under 252 watts of cfl (3500 lumens/sq.ft.). Got them on monday and transplanted the rockwool cubes into 1 gal pots with foxfarm ocean forest. Very lightly watered in with RO water. Checked pH after the fact and it is 7.4, going to get some pH down to correct this mistake. Stems were purpleish (the last 1/4" of growth is now green) pH? stress from moving? Hungry? I also mistakenly put them directly into full light although 6-8" off tops, maybe too much too soon cuz I burnt the fan leaves a little. new growth ok with intensity. Also I put them straight into 12/12.
I have a ton to learn but would like to keep it as simple as possible and organic.


----------



## ev3rfr3sh (Aug 15, 2008)

hey guys...i just registered here yesterday, found this thread and i'm liking the site from what i've seen and know that every site like this is a community so i thought i should say high. i'm not a total newb to herb but i'm not a total pro either so this site is a great place for me to pick up a few techniques that some of the older guys(and girls) use. hope i can help some people that know a little less and listen to some that know a little more....i'll be around.


----------



## phil dabong (Aug 15, 2008)

hello Im a newbe and wold like to know how to post pics.thanks


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 15, 2008)

_when typing a post scrool the screen down and find manage attachments..click it..and upload pics from ur pc..OR..upload ur pics to photobucket and insert them straight to the message you are typing





just like that
_


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 16, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> Hi all. 1st grow in 19 years. 6 OG Kush clones under 252 watts of cfl (3500 lumens/sq.ft.). Got them on monday and transplanted the rockwool cubes into 1 gal pots with foxfarm ocean forest. Very lightly watered in with RO water. Checked pH after the fact and it is 7.4, going to get some pH down to correct this mistake. Stems were purpleish (the last 1/4" of growth is now green) pH? stress from moving? Hungry? I also mistakenly put them directly into full light although 6-8" off tops, maybe too much too soon cuz I burnt the fan leaves a little. new growth ok with intensity. Also I put them straight into 12/12.
> I have a ton to learn but would like to keep it as simple as possible and organic.


Hayduke, I like that one. Probably just a little stress, yep you need to adjust your ph, cfl's shouldn't burn them, Garden Known has a thread about placing cfl's, may want to check that one, or the book he wrote, Marijuana Buds For Less. 


> Welcome to the forum. ev3rfr3sh*hey everyone*
> hey guys...i just registered here yesterday, found this thread and i'm liking the site from what i've seen and know that every site like this is a community so i thought i should say high. i'm not a total newb to herb but i'm not a total pro either so this site is a great place for me to pick up a few techniques that some of the older guys(and girls) use. hope i can help some people that know a little less and listen to some that know a little more....i'll be around.


Welcome, start a journal, share your plan.



> azaf*does it suck?!*
> here are some pictures...
> there is a fan inside it which blows the air up... I do not have more money to invest... just bought 125W cfl for vegging and 250 hps for flowering... that hurted


No, not starting at all sucks, we all started somewhere, I started with a desk lamp, just do some research along the way, those lights will work fine for a few plants on a low budget, RELAX. I have talked with folks that use just the 125 watt for a plant or two and they grow what the use. don't know how much that is. If it hurted, you will make sure it pays you back right? VV


----------



## azaf (Aug 16, 2008)

hey ho 
I am going to have 3 plants under 125W, so I hope that will work... can anybody tell me how can I start my own jurnal?! cheers


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 16, 2008)

azaf said:


> hey ho
> I am going to have 3 plants under 125W, so I hope that will work... can anybody tell me how can I start my own jurnal?! cheers


click 'marijuana forum'..then click 'grow journals'..top left corner click on 'new thread'..voila!..


----------



## Amine (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey all, I'm new here and have never attempted growing anything. I think I might try a closet grow, starting in the next two weeks, just for myself. No need to be selfish about it, at least right away.


----------



## NewNeedHelp (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and from the states, haha, is that bad?!?! I'm looking to TRY to start growing for personal use only, do not want to see or anything, just to have for myself and some friends....I've been reading up on growing and it seems so complicated...but it also seems, thats to grow a lot....I'd like to grow indoors, but I may attempt outdoors as well and see how it works....can I just put some seeds in a pot and put em in a window with a light? And for outdoors, same deal, cept of course in a 'good' locatioin that won't easily be seen....also, where's the best place for me to buy good seeds, is it true it's better to use female seeds? If I buy seeds onlin\e will they they mail to the States? Otherwise I'll just use some from batches Ive bought. Thanks all!!!!


----------



## hackel (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, I have been looking around for at least 2 months now and have gotten some really good information! Even though I am almost 28 (few more days) I had my first high about a month and a half ago and I have been a devoted lover of weed ever since. I tried some in college once "schwag" my friends called it... had I known then what I know now, I would have slapped them and found something better... That little hacking-cough-gasping-for-air session in college made me shy away from a really great thing when I would have been able to enjoy it most. 9 years later... Now, in nursing school, I have found that the stress-relieving properties of even a nameless, mid-grade bowl of herb are far more effective than anything I had ever tried before... A pinch of grass and 4 hours later I was a new man... Literally! And its cheaper than movie tickets! After I get my license I plan on building a little hose out in the country where I can grow some things outdoors in a nice, walled backyard with no neighbors to come sniffing around. I'm at least a year away from that dream but I will learn as much from you guys as I can til then. 

While there is a wealth of information about growing, there is a very small amount of information on what kind of experiences one will have. I have been smoked out quite a few times and I still can't tell the difference between a cerebral high and a body stone. LOL Maybe I just haven't been looking in the right places...

Hackel


----------



## hangshai (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh hackel. I am so stoked that I found your post and I could reply to it. Woo hoo where to begin?? Well, Marijuana is considered a mild hallucinogen, even though it seems to have some sedative properties, but, an experienced smoker will know that even that isn't always a given, some weed actually gives you a little pick up. For me, the body high has always been associated with either redbud (or schwag, as your friends called it, usually Mexican brick weed), and some strains of really good green bud. I also get the intense body high when ingesting weed, ie making weed-butter and baking something with it. When sauteing weed in butter, the heat activates the cannibinoids and also draws them out, then you take the butter and substitute for regular butter in your recipe and voila. Anyway, when smoking really good weed, I get more of a "head high", where I feel like my brain is sort of buzzing. I feel light on my feet, and very calm. Its much more of an energizing high, where I feel like I could, I don't know, organize my bookshelf, or something like that. The body high, well, usually I just get cartooned when that happens (all I can do is lay around and watch cartoons). I hope that enlightened you a little bit as to the different experiences with pot. You know, everyone has a different body chemistry, well, what I mean is, people react differently, so, you just have to experiment and listen to your body, and see what you like and dont like.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 19, 2008)

I just took a blast of rock........................chooooooooooo chooooooooo


----------



## CMidnightrider23 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am new at this. A friend of mine started growing some clones for me in rockwool. He started them out in the 1in cubes and now there in the 4in cubes. My problem is that my friend took of and left me clueless on what to do next. The roots are coming through the bottom of the Rockwell and i need to know what to do next??? I have some 6in cubes that he had here do I just need to soak them then put the 4in on top of them and continue that way of what??


----------



## Bonez.Dubb (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey whats up?
I'm kinda new to growing but want to start to do so.
I've attempted to grow a couple times but all resulted in failure.
So can someone tell me what I'm doing right or wrong.
*WHAT I'VE BEEN DOING*
First I germinated them and that worked fine.
Then i planted them by some nearby plants to keep it unseen until i could transplant it somewhere to continue to grow, but after about a week the plants just stopped growing and dried up. I'm guessing that it was from a lack of water but i thought i was doing it right. I was giving each of them a couple bottles of water a day but I guess it wasn't enough.
Any suggestions would be great


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 19, 2008)

Bonez.Dubb said:


> Hey whats up?
> I'm kinda new to growing but want to start to do so.
> I've attempted to grow a couple times but all resulted in failure.
> So can someone tell me what I'm doing right or wrong.
> ...



You a ctually prolly overwatered them..........A couple of bottles a water a day for seedlings is overkill


----------



## yodalbc562 (Aug 19, 2008)

hey guys.. i got into growing from a friends dad.. and lookin at his life... knowing that he was doin great in his life... and still growing... dude thats guy is a veteran.. so i asked him questions and started learning... but recently started growing my own... and im likin it.. but i need alot to learn...

teach me the basics... lol...


----------



## maeyo (Aug 20, 2008)

I've never grown anything in my life before. my cuz gave me skunk seeds and i tried growing one in a pot plant with ordinary soil out the ground, I also grow outdoors. I know it's female and it's just started growing heads. How long do I wait until they're ready and then how long do I hang it before putting in a jar. Please help out

I was looking at some of you guys' plants. AMAZING!!! Hope i can get mine like that 1 day

Next time i'll leave some pics so you guys can tell me what you think. So far I've had no tips except to hang the tree upside down when it's ready.
.............................................................................................................................................................................................................

I've done a bit of reading i wanna try it all out. I've got 1 question though: Do you guys do something to your plants to give them the shape or does it just end up the way it does. My plant looks so different. It's just straight with leaves coming out everywhere.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Welcome all...enjoy....read FAQ....



* Manny ??? *


----------



## maeyo (Aug 20, 2008)

Firstly I wanna know how some people get 2 main stems on their plants.
I'd also like to know how to make clones of my plants.
I've got alot of skunk seeds and time on my hands. Could you give me some cool ways to grow them(basic though)


----------



## CMidnightrider23 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi everybody I'm new on here and i need a little help?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

*By topping..FAQ..to advanced tech.... the plant in my avatar was topped..... read up on it any ?'s pm me I'll help if I can... luck..remember read FAQ... also check tying, LST.. these all increase your buds.......*


----------



## maeyo (Aug 20, 2008)

Look the Problem is im really lost because i dont know my way aroud the site but ill figure it out. Ok now i know wat topping is, Can i top my plant if it has started with its heads and wer do i cut????

I dont wanna mess my plant up its my 1st time trying and its looking good, But iv done nothing fancy and trying to do the topping worried im going to mess it all up. Should i just leave it?. I_ts' more or less 30cm in hight._


----------



## maeyo (Aug 20, 2008)

plz help me out with my topping. wer do i cut


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 20, 2008)

maeyo said:


> plz help me out with my topping. wer do i cut


pinch the new growth above the last node..i would go with 5th or 6th node..


----------



## TheBongHooter (Aug 20, 2008)

oy, ive got a healthy looking jack herer plant on my porch, it's about five feet tall, and just starting to flower,
it seems as though most of the leaves on the plant only have three prongs, is this normal?


----------



## maeyo (Aug 20, 2008)

When you mean pinch you mean cut rite??


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 20, 2008)

maeyo said:


> When you mean pinch you mean cut rite??


yep mate, cut it off...


----------



## maeyo (Aug 20, 2008)

thanx so far you been the biggest help. after i cut will it grow into two stems or wat?
_________________________________________________________________________________

I've got a plant that I'm growing in the soil right. I then took a 2 litre coke bottle and cut the back off and sealed the plant so it stays humid so far I've had it like that for 3 weeks and it's growing really good. All the leaves are facing upwards and its a really light green. Is this a good or bad way of growing it? Will it work? And why are the leaves facing up? Will paste pix asap
(I have only watered it once thats why im keeping it humid and its permanently in the sun except for night ofcourse)


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 20, 2008)

_it will grow 2 stems, yes...leaves growing upwards is a great sign, it means the plant is healthy...also u did good keeping it in a humidity dome of sorts, i do it mself maybe not as long as three weeks, but if it works for u...post a pic..._


----------



## maeyo (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah ill post a pic. Must i take the dome off now? and whens the ideal time to start with the topping? 

thanks for so much help realy new at this..

Im out.. so glad i found this site. Will be back with pic's and more Q's for you guys thanx again.


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 20, 2008)

_i would take the dome off..pic is necessary though..top at 5th or 6th node.._


----------



## Cali KusH (Aug 20, 2008)

whats goin on well im new to the site as u can see just wanted to show you my first grow that im working on i know it's not the best here's a couple of picture's


----------



## Blazed763 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey guys.. 

I'm not sure if im in the right thread here or anything but here goes.. I'm a first time grower from South Africa. We get a hellofalot of Sativas here mainly Swazi Gold from Lesotho which isn't too far away from me. I planted one of the seeds i found in a bankie and its 6 weeks old today (21 Aug 200 Now like i said.. I'm new and i've read quite a bit but honest opinion is what i'd really like from someone thats been doing it for a while.. I've added a few pics below.

Any advice would be much appreciated..


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey everyone, so glad ive found this awesome place. im on day 36 with my 3 hopefully ladies.
im growing in my basement with pretty good humidity levels. there about a foot tall now. my light system is 4 standard flouros (40 watts) 2 ge plant flouros, and 3 cfls 60 watt that put out 2600 lumens a piece. i have one concerrn with the cfls, there soft white, is that ok? 
Ive heard that soft white wont work right compared with cool or industrial cfls. i have the light schedule 18/6 and im planning on vegging untill there about 21 to 24 inches.

the soil im using is miricle gro and says it feed plants up to 3 months, is this true? should I start feeding them plant food or wait a few more weeks?

Im having a problem with fungus gnats now and am wondering if they stole some of the nutrients. ive had these pests for 2 weeks now. Im going to try peroxcide dilluted with water to see if i can berid these pests. anyone ever tried this?

another thing I have been doing is adding some coffee grinds to the soil surface about every 2 weeks, Ive only done this twice. has anyone ever heard of doing that?

i started the plants all at the same time and the one (mama gem) is way bushier than the other 2, her leaves are twice the size, she is huge compared to the other 2. is this a sign? i did damage her roots when she was about 2 weeks old when transplanting her I ripped some , eek. scared me and i didnt know if she would make it. shes been bigger than the others since shes sprouted.

I will post some pics very soon. thanks for taking the time to read this. any replies would be greatly appreciated. this is my first grow with bag seed. thanks guys.... happy growing and happy smokin..


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey Blaze, im a newbie, but your plants look awesome. mine are 36 days and are a little behind yours, I thought sativas leaves were thinner? never seen one that young, maybe there wider when young, she looks indica to me. but i will leave that to the experts, lol... looking good man..... looking good


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 21, 2008)

maeyo said:


> Look the Problem is im really lost because i dont know my way aroud the site but ill figure it out. Ok now i know wat topping is, Can i top my plant if it has started with its heads and wer do i cut????
> 
> I dont wanna mess my plant up its my 1st time trying and its looking good, But iv done nothing fancy and trying to do the topping worried im going to mess it all up. Should i just leave it?. I_ts' more or less 30cm in hight._


*Sorry it took time to get back... To top you go up the plant to about the 4-5th nodes (thats the new growth that sprouts out of the stem where the bigger leaves are... you cut about 1/4" up from that new growth..Cut straight across (exposes less of inner stem, less risk of any infection. . .etc) ..in a few days new growth will become shoots...and not just little leaves.. luck.*


----------



## Blazed763 (Aug 21, 2008)

captain792000 said:


> hey Blaze, im a newbie, but your plants look awesome. mine are 36 days and are a little behind yours, I thought sativas leaves were thinner? never seen one that young, maybe there wider when young, she looks indica to me. but i will leave that to the experts, lol... looking good man..... looking good


 
hmmmm.. now you've got me thinking too.. i assumed its sativa cos we dont really get indica here, you could be right though mate.. lol its my first time growing too! I was under the impresion that an indica leaf looks more like a maple leaf instead of having individual "fingers" on the leaf like the sativa..

meh.. as long as i get high...


----------



## HogLeg (Aug 21, 2008)

Im a noob researching what I need to start growing indoors and stumbled across this site...very cool! Nice people with lots of info...Im thinkin about starting my hobby with a Aerogrow and it seems from the feedback on this site that its a good option...this site is great...I can't stop reading!!




HogLeg


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 21, 2008)

see, its the opposite here, its mostly indica here in the north eastern states, no there not like maple leafs, the leaves are just wider than the sativas. the sativas are very slender. i wish mine were sativa since there somewhat rare for this area and you get more of an energized high where with indica you just wanna chill, lol. Ill be happy either way as long as at least one is female....


----------



## DoubleBubble (Aug 21, 2008)

I am new to here but NOT new to "the wonderful world of weedage". I have some bubblelicious flowering here (outside) in NC, USA! Around 9 weeks to go before I have quality "medicine" for my chronic back pain. I am doing all I can to push for support for MPP Homepage so if you haven't been there please go! See you guys around the forums!


----------



## vandals145 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello my name is Josh, I bought a clone of strawberry cough yesterday and I have very little experience growing, the last time i was 17 and it died. Any advice? Im thinking of doing an in and outside thing till it starts to grow out of its little pot thing it came in. Any advice of what to do and how to start would be a gift. [email protected] email. late


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, so many new folks we hardly have time to meet them all, WELCOME TO *THE FORUM.* Lots of questions being asked and thats good, if you never ask one, you for sure will not get an answer. Most of you need to start journals right away, the rest can wait for a day. Remember to put a link to your Journal in your Signature, that way when you stop in their journals and tell them how good their 'Ghetto Setup' is, they will see your journal and visit it and tell you how nice it looks.
THANX FOR THE PICTURES, WE LIKE PICTURES, A PICTURE IS LIKE A THOUSAND WORDS. We consider them almost necessary unless you want dumb, underinformed answers, and all of the plants posted look like they are doing ok. 
There are several threads about controlling pest, spider mites and fungus gnats primarily, take a look at a few, h2o2 will not affect gnats or mites, it will kill pathogens, germs, bacteria etc. not insects. Welcome. VV


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

vandals145 said:


> Hello my name is Josh, I bought a clone of strawberry cough yesterday and I have very little experience growing, the last time i was 17 and it died. Any advice? Im thinking of doing an in and outside thing till it starts to grow out of its little pot thing it came in. Any advice of what to do and how to start would be a gift. [email protected] email. late


hello josh! wellcome! have fun


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks for the proper insight Victor. Im gonna go check those threds now. Thanks again man.


----------



## rg1981 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey all, just wanted to stop in and say hi!
Love this site, loads of great info.

I have a pretty decent set-up indoors. I am working with blueberry, Godbud, Bagseed, and Sensi Star. This is my first time working with anything other than bag seed (which I have been growing for about two years now).
I'm sure I'll have questions at some point but for right now I'm gonna sit back and do some more surfing.

Cheers!


----------



## hackel (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to say that I wasn't totally expecting the explanation! Indeed, it is a pleasant surprise... I have the makings of completely understanding the difference! So, with the stash I have now, the cerebral buzz is the part were dreamy little short movies flash randomly in my mind's eye whenever I close my eyes... (That part lasts the longest.) and the body buzz is the floaty feeling that leaves me leaning and swaying back and forth for the first hour and a half... so with indica dominant strains like white rhino I should expect to sway for about three or four hours before I pass out?Thanks so much for the reply!Hackel


----------



## MR NA5TYTIME (Aug 22, 2008)

hey guys, obviously i'm new to this also...so i have one question that, if answered, will lead to alot of other questions, but not on this thread.

my question is, how do i start a thread cuz im lost out of my mind on this site


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 22, 2008)

MR NA5TYTIME said:


> hey guys, obviously i'm new to this also...so i have one question that, if answered, will lead to alot of other questions, but not on this thread.
> 
> my question is, how do i start a thread cuz im lost out of my mind on this site


 
Welcome ( insert your name here) , here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*. 
We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV

This is one way. VV


----------



## MR NA5TYTIME (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks alot victot, now i am able to create my own threads!


----------



## gmann1221 (Aug 22, 2008)

bubblelicious is my favorite buddah


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 23, 2008)

well hello hello everyone =)


----------



## vandals145 (Aug 23, 2008)

hey again guys if i have liquid fert how much should i use on the veg stage? also wheres a good site to get a remote ballast and setup, or whats an easy and how can i get a metal halide without having to wire all that crap myself


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 24, 2008)

hey everyone,

I started a grow journal with pics and questions, please stop by and check it out, let me know what you think. thanks....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/102389-my-first-indoor-grow.html


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 24, 2008)

vandals145 said:


> hey again guys if i have liquid fert how much should i use on the veg stage? also wheres a good site to get a remote ballast and setup, or whats an easy and how can i get a metal halide without having to wire all that crap myself


 Hey vandals, you should follow what it recommneds on the back of the bottle you have, there is more than one liquid fertilizer. You can get a metal halide that already has cords anywhere you can buy one that you have to wire and do all that crap, I always recommend doing business with your local hydro shop if possible. If not, ebay google etc, will give you many choices, similar prices for similar quality of product. VV


----------



## li0n (Aug 24, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone on this site and say how happy i am to have found a site like this were everyone is friendly and helpful,,
now i know how weed is IMPORTANT in life, it takes the hate out of our souls!
If this was just a normal plant growing site i doubt that everyone would be as friendly and respectful to each other..


----------



## keziia (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey there everyone, I'm new to this forum and new to growing. I currently am not in a position to grow myself just yet. But I'll be reading up on techniques and suggestions to gain a knowledge base until I have some living space where I can start my own grow op. Any suggestions on my posts will be helpful. But please dont post unless you have tried or know someone at least that has tried the methods your talking about. Thanks, and happy growing :]


----------



## li0n (Aug 24, 2008)

hi how are you im fine thankyou


----------



## li0n (Aug 24, 2008)

14 characters?


----------



## SmokeDr420 (Aug 24, 2008)

i have been having problem posting threads, y is this???whats the easiest way to post a thread....do i have to be on a certain page or what???help????


----------



## rgrayb420 (Aug 24, 2008)

need to know if 5 40 inch florecent lights will work i have ten tubes in all and 6 warm white 4 cool white on 14 hour off 10 its working so far they are aroung 50 days old


----------



## SmokeDr420 (Aug 24, 2008)

ya thats good lighting but u want it on at least 16/8.....i'm on an 18/6 schedule and my plants are growing fast but either ones fine..... u r not getting enough light if its a small plant


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 25, 2008)

SmokeDr420 said:


> i have been having problem posting threads, y is this???whats the easiest way to post a thread....do i have to be on a certain page or what???help????


 you need to pick a subject that your thread fits in, you can click on the subject, like grow journals, anywhere you see it. If you go back in this thread a page or two, you will find detailed explanations of how to post a thread, relax bro, we saw you come in, it was on the weekend??


----------



## clum (Aug 25, 2008)

hi guys,

my first time on this site and looking for some pointers.

firstly whats the deal with legal buds? (the ads all over this site) Has anyone ever used them? and if so do they actually do anything?

secondly do any of you live in central scotland? for some face to face advise of course 

cheers!


----------



## Inditiva (Aug 25, 2008)

Legal buds are pretty much crap. The most you'll get from them are a tiny buzz if that. Like what you would get form a menthol cig if you don't normally smoke them.


----------



## richjames (Aug 25, 2008)

Just another noob here. Seen a lot of pics from growers on this site, wow, really good lookin stuff!> Anyway, just wanted to say hey. I've got a few ?'s just like any other noob, I'll try to post them in the right forums. I've got my first grow about done, and yes it went horribly wrong, light issues, suspected nute lock up, etc... I'll be posting Peace


----------



## SmokeDr420 (Aug 26, 2008)

go to newbie central..................its a great way to ask questions that might be stupid or not but u will get good advice and people will be willing to help you no matter what the topic is...it has helped me and my friend out greatly....keep asking questions bro


----------



## SmokeyAkaVendetta (Aug 26, 2008)

Smokey in the House 
Live from Belgium, im on a few forums as Smokey(#1)

Have been growing for a while,

Peace out


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 26, 2008)

richjames said:


> Just another noob here. Seen a lot of pics from growers on this site, wow, really good lookin stuff!> Anyway, just wanted to say hey. I've got a few ?'s just like any other noob, I'll try to post them in the right forums. I've got my first grow about done, and yes it went horribly wrong, light issues, suspected nute lock up, etc... I'll be posting Peace


Welcome to the forum rich, since you have some experience we expect you will be posting a journal, don't forget the pictures. Send me a link. VV


----------



## rastaman91 (Aug 26, 2008)

so im new to growing and a friend gave me a few seeds to try and its been about 10 days and my plant is about 5-6 inches tall and very bushy and was wondering if this was normal not sure what strain it is pics will be up later today


----------



## bigcuban (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey all, bigcuban here. I'm a complete noob to all of this, hopefully you all can help me out.

Thanks


----------



## SmokeDr420 (Aug 26, 2008)

hey everyone i can't seem to get pictures of my plants on here does ne one know y this is.....can anyone help me with this??????please help me....i have an 8 foot plant i want to post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 26, 2008)

GrnMan can if you can catch him. what have you tried?VV


----------



## moroccanblack (Aug 27, 2008)

hiya peeps im kinda new around here thought id pop mi head in n say hi i live in uk and im having a go at growing my own
i have grown 1 plant succesfully from seed to buds the harvest wasnt a brilliant yeild but was bagweed seed i was given so now im trying a few diff types that i do know name of i am growing mazar x afghan and moroccan x afghan some northern lights and last but not least some thai so im gonna be looking for any tips i can get that will help me on my way i have a very limited funds and im growing with a 600 watt hps in a 2ft x 2ft x 4ft growtent in soil so please shout if ya can advise me on anything thanx guys n girls


----------



## kevboy (Aug 27, 2008)

hey im new here, i was wondering how do i know that my plant is ready to harvest??? thx


----------



## kevboy (Aug 27, 2008)

this is my plants...


----------



## andies76 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey whats up every one. just started up on here and have three plants that are growing. Two are about 2 and half feet tall. how do i tell if they are males or females????


----------



## Soloman (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey everybody. I'm relatively new here, been posting for about two months. I didn't say what's up because I didn't have anything worth showing yet, but now I do. 

If you want to check out how simple, cheap, and amazingly effective a DWC system can be check out my thread. This is my second experimental grow and it is going awesome!

You would be amazed what you can do with some bag seed!

-Solo-Man-

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/86630-my-first-grow-soil-dwc.html


----------



## vandals145 (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks vic i appreciate it, in a week im about to get my indoor room set up, ill have pics and journal soon. later


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

andies76 said:


> Hey whats up every one. just started up on here and have three plants that are growing. Two are about 2 and half feet tall. how do i tell if they are males or females????


GROWFAQ

There's the part of the GrowFAQ that deals with sexing, but to give you the basics, the males will have balls, and the females will have little hairs. 

How old are your plants?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

kevboy said:


> hey im new here, i was wondering how do i know that my plant is ready to harvest??? thx


The trichs


----------



## Weedhopper (Aug 29, 2008)

I am friggin' excited about this site. I grew up around pot, opium, hash, etc...

I am lucky enough to have a mom that once I got out of high school enjoys smoking with me and my wife. This summer is my first attempt at growing and to say the least it has not been what I expected. After some more reading in the forums I might be starting a thread but time will tell.

My screen name came from my grandmother that nicknamed me that. All my friends call me "Weed" and I don't think my dad has called me anything but that.

Thanks for the site and all the great threads. I look forward to all this site has to offer.


----------



## HogLeg (Aug 29, 2008)

Im confused.....when in the veg stage and I see 24/7, does that mean 24hrs on and 7 off or 24hrs 7days a week??????????


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 29, 2008)

24/7 is this case is 24 on 7 days a week, and you are correct it is confusing cause when we say 12/12 and 18/6 we mean the on and off hours. VV


----------



## moroccanblack (Aug 30, 2008)

hey guys how ya doin sexing plant is quite easy males are like uside down grapes where the leaf leaves the main stem if they are female they are like a pod with 2 hairs protruding out of the top


----------



## moroccanblack (Aug 30, 2008)

HogLeg said:


> Im confused.....when in the veg stage and I see 24/7, does that mean 24hrs on and 7 off or 24hrs 7days a week??????????


 247 means 24 hrs a day seven days a week and flowering times are 12 on and 12 off


----------



## Bleusmoke5 (Aug 30, 2008)

hi to all i am growing in soil and can use all the info and advice possible. i have already posted a few threads in the newbie central forum and could use some feedback asap. thanks.


----------



## moroccanblack (Aug 31, 2008)

hiya bluesmoke5 
how are you u growing inside or outside and what advice do u need im no expert but have picked up loads of info from forums etc im on a grow in soil myself


----------



## LostraliaN (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello fellow growers, LostraliaN here from the land down under, just found ur site after lookin at some aero systems...nice site ! Been growin down here for the last 10 yrs and just lookin for some new and interesting ways to get results...So hi to you all !


----------



## SRHSPADE420 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok wanted to grow my own plants but have no idea how to start i know a good amount about growing just need some help suggestions?


----------



## CannaJew (Aug 31, 2008)

This is CannaJew from Los Angeles. Picture me as your favorite Jewish Stereotype. 

I recently got a Doctor's Recommendation for medicinal Marijuana and decided to try growing my own to save some cash (I fit the stereotype already, no?). 

I purchased SeeMoreBud's Book Marijuana BUDS for Less:







I plan on the following the general plan in the book with some modifications. I have the Grow plan written out, but I just know it is full of holes and mistakes. That is why I am joining this forum. When I've read and become more acquainted with the forum rules I will post my grow plan and have it ripped to shreds by professional growers, hopefully to be rebuilt as something decent.

To the Admin who runs this wonderful site, thanks for helping me (and everybody else) out!


----------



## sootron (Sep 1, 2008)

I just signed up.
I've been reading a lot.
hopefully, it'll help me get good results on my first grow...


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 1, 2008)

wish u all the luck sootron theres lots of help and advise around here keep us informed on how u go on and feel free to shout for any advise u need


----------



## sootron (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks bro.

hmm.
how many posts do i need to start sending private messages?


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 1, 2008)

im not sure m8 but u can pm straight away i think


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 1, 2008)

sootron said:


> thanks bro.
> 
> hmm.
> how many posts do i need to start sending private messages?


You may need to enable pm's. Its in Edit Options, on your profile page in the Control Panel. VV


----------



## s032105k (Sep 2, 2008)

hi this is my first plant that i will be growing and have no clue what to do! i have put the seeds in this starting kit that my friend told me to use. after they start growing what do i do?? how much water, what kind of soil, i really need help asap. thanx


----------



## andies76 (Sep 2, 2008)

my plants are about 5-6 months old


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 2, 2008)

cool once they start sprouting s032 just fill your pot with gd quality soil use a pen to mk a hole in the middle of soil about an inch deep and place the seed in shoot down and cover with soil then place under your lights n watch it grow what lights are you useing i myself use 600 watt high preasure sodium


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 2, 2008)

cool andes your plabts wont b far off harvesting then


----------



## s032105k (Sep 2, 2008)

i will be growing them outside cuz i dont have a heat lamp. any suggestions for outside growing?


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 2, 2008)

i myself have never grown outside m8 but have read loads about it on forums but basicly u need to mk sure the soil is of gd quality mix some chicken pellets in the gtround where you planning to plant ya babies and only water them every other day if the ground is dry make sure you plant them where they will get the most sunlight i live in the uk its not exactly the right climate for growing outdoors but growing outdoors u must protect your plants against pests n deseases but thats easy anough to sort m8 theres lots of advice around here about outdoor growing good luck m8 and if i can help more please feel free to shout me


----------



## s032105k (Sep 2, 2008)

is there anyway to get more thc out of ur plant in any way?


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 2, 2008)

thc is made in darkness m8 the darker in the night the better but there is allso nutrients that help out here i use bigbud flowering for growth and bigbud flowering to get bigger buds obviously the better quality of seed u have used the better the smoke on harvest


----------



## s032105k (Sep 2, 2008)

the weed from where i got the weed from wasnt that great and thats y i am asking. and also i wanna start off with a cheap seed for my first grow just in case i fuck up and it dies for some reason. after i see that i can grow then i will get good seeds.


----------



## Easy P (Sep 2, 2008)

hey all im p. joined up yesterday.I have been growing outdoors for a long time, i spend most of my time with my girls, and playing video games, so I haven't been on the computer very much. I can't type worth a shit, so it might take me a little while to answer questions. I am working on getting my gallery up so I can show off my ladies. cool site ,THANKS!!


----------



## fezzer6941 (Sep 2, 2008)

#
]
]
#


harvester said:


> You won't be getting any seeds unless it's a hermaphrodite or unless you have both a female and male in the same room. What happens is, the male pollen sack releases pollen which the female pistils (white hairs) catch the pollen then goes down the pistil (white hair) into the ovule and the female produces seeds.
> 
> 
> It's argued that equatorial and high altitude MJ plants have higher have a higher THC content than plants at a higher or lower lattidude or lower altitude.
> ...


----------



## thesnowman (Sep 2, 2008)

hey guys....,,I have plants outdoors but they are continually getting hammered with rain and my soil seems like its isnt draining very well. I was late starting them this year and we havent had much sun. My plant inside is about 4 weeks behind than the one inside. I figure I still have 6 weeks left or so before the frost, should I leave them out or bring them indoors to finish them off. Thanks


----------



## learing the ways (Sep 3, 2008)

hey every1. im completly new to the whole growing world. i have my self 5 lowryder dwarf seeds. i got a 80w fluerescent light, and have build myslef a small grow room in my closet( will uploadpictures later on today). i germinated my seeds over a 24hr period and have planted them in good soil, and am basically needing any information any1 can give me regarding growing these plants. CHEERS ALL


----------



## learing the ways (Sep 3, 2008)

hey everyone. im completly new to the whole growing experience. i've manages to get my hands on 5 lowryder 2 auto-flowering dwarve plants, i hav built a small grow box in my walk in wardrobe, it stands about 19 inch wide, stands 3 foot tall and bout 17 inch deep.i have germinated 2 of my seeds for 24hrs and they cracked so ive put them in 2 2ince pots. i have a 80w fluerescent light and a smal fan for air ciruculation. i have the light on 24hr, and am basically in need in any help that u can give me regarding growing. cheers


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

id deffo take em indoors m8 if they getting hammered stress wont do ya babies any favours


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

sounds gd earing the best advice is around here if you want to learn youve come to the right place ive learned loads just by reaing what others have asked look forward to seeing your babies if theres anything in particular u want to know feel free to ask m8


----------



## learing the ways (Sep 3, 2008)

thanx mate, nice to meet people with the passion. so u grow indoors or out?


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

indoors m8 im only on second grow first was just bagweed now im growing northern lights and moroccan afghan some thai and some mazar they about 4 weeks old now they comin on nice i use 600 watt hps lights work real good


----------



## learing the ways (Sep 3, 2008)

how much 1 of themlights set u bak? wat kinda size they. dnt mean to be nosey, just wana kniw wat to get on pay day lol.


----------



## farmermike (Sep 3, 2008)

hey giys iv set up continous flow buckets and some outside plants trying to stay in m ligle limets lol im using a 400w hps inside on 3 buckets is thes enuf . also i have a female outside who went hermie do i need to pull it or shuld i just let it run my outside are just emergcy smoke anyway but will it runin my indoor that are only 30ft away but in a sealed growroom


----------



## Desiderata (Sep 3, 2008)

Well ive been on here for a little while reading and learning n such so i thought it would be a good time to introduce myself and say high. Im currently working on my first cfl grow. Check it out and tell me what you think. Ive only made it this far cause ive had this great site backing me up. See ya around.


----------



## Flamingoman (Sep 3, 2008)

hey its flamingo man im new to this and would like to start growing. i have im mind white widow, and maybe AK47 to start off. where could i get the supplies and seeds? thanks


-Flamingoman


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

hi learnin i paid £60 on ebay for my 600 watt hps lights


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

Flamingoman said:


> hey its flamingo man im new to this and would like to start growing. i have im mind white widow, and maybe AK47 to start off. where could i get the supplies and seeds? thanks
> 
> 
> -Flamingoman


hi flamingo ak47 niceeeeeeeeee you can find many a deals on the net that supply ya with good seeds my freind so take a look i use the seed emporium myself


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

Desiderata said:


> Well ive been on here for a little while reading and learning n such so i thought it would be a good time to introduce myself and say high. Im currently working on my first cfl grow. Check it out and tell me what you think. Ive only made it this far cause ive had this great site backing me up. See ya around.


looks like they b nice plants desi keep up the good work im gonna see iff i can put some of my pics up for ya all to see wish me luck lol if anyone could tell me how to do it b appreciated guys


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

few pics of my babies if ive done this right guys they was 2 weeks old here ill take some more pics tomoz as they 4 week old now


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy i managed it lol


----------



## shadowmn (Sep 3, 2008)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 i have 2 white labe double gum and one next feminized plant growing they r about 3 weeks old about 3-5 inches high, because time is of the issue with me, i was wondering if i could flower them now cuz i now they endure a extreme groth stage during the flowering stage? please help me!!!! lol


----------



## Flamingoman (Sep 3, 2008)

moroccanblack said:


> hi flamingo ak47 niceeeeeeeeee you can find many a deals on the net that supply ya with good seeds my freind so take a look i use the seed emporium myself


 
thanks moroccanblack also where can i buy the best nutirants (this is the hardest thing im having problems with) ? im goin for a hydroponics setup.


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

where in world are u m8 i use big bud m8 u can find it on the net theres lots off gd nutes out there


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

id wait till 12 inch high flamingo m8 you get a better harvest from them and wont take much longer to reach that height on lights on 24/7 m8


----------



## cassyantell (Sep 3, 2008)

Down n dirtyboomer who wants to grow her own grass. Now the kids are gone, we can, Been lurking for a couple of weeks, but based on our past experiences of trying to clone, it shouldve been MONTHS. Great site, good humor & info. Tu, ct


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 3, 2008)

hi casyntel glad to see u about that lurkin can be borin pleased to meet you m8


----------



## ohai (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm new here. Just saying hi!


----------



## qwnbee420 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have four different strains growing. 1 bubble berry clone, which is all colas, but the pistils or trichomes (not sure which term applies) are barely turning color. I have three other strains that were grown from seed. One of the strains (an indica) is flowering, but already has blazing hot pink pistils or trichomes and is nowhere near cola(ing) yet. Lastly, I have a couple sativas that seem to be the slowest growing out of the lot. This is the first time I've grown personally, and the plants are beautiful...I'm just not as knowledgable as I'd like to be about the gardening part.

My questions are:
What causes the colors of the pistils to turn?
How do I know when to pull?
How long should you cure for?...Does it depend on the bud itself?

If I could get any insight, I'd appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## learing the ways (Sep 4, 2008)

thanx morroca, i will have to look them up and see wat i can find in my budget.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

For those of you who don't know already...
RIU is the SHIT!


----------



## learing the ways (Sep 4, 2008)

also morrocan the plants are looking good once mine have sprouted i will add some pics so u can see.speak soon.


----------



## Mr Blue Cheese (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, How do i start a new thread so i can show off my blue cheese?

Thanks all!


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mr Blue Cheese said:


> Hi, How do i start a new thread so i can show off my blue cheese?
> 
> Thanks all!


select the room in which you would like to post.

click thread tools in the tool bar.

se;ect create new thread. its that easy.


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 4, 2008)

hi ohai welcome around m8


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 4, 2008)

nice one learnin look forward to seein ya pics m8


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 4, 2008)

hi queen coulor comes with maturity i harvest when pistols are 3/4 red or brown as for curing hang upside down in a warm dry dark space and leave untill the stem snaps easy then its all the way to cloud 9  a pic of a bud from my last grow which wa bagseed but a nice smoke


----------



## LostInValium (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm "LostInValium" and I'm totally new at growing cannabis. I've been reading this message board for a few days now and finally decided to join and order some seeds. This seems to be a great site full of helpful info on growing MJ.


----------



## HogLeg (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey folks....thanks for clearing up my cofusion on 24/7 question....Im getting ready for my 1st grow and wan't to start a journal....how do I start 1? Do I need to be elite member?


----------



## luckylady2626 (Sep 4, 2008)

How reliable are seeds that are sold as "femanized? I am planning on ordering from Nirvanaordered regular seeds from them and was impressed 
with the regular seeds I bought from them. My plants were doing well but I had an accident which made it impossible to get to my indoor garden so I had to kill off the plants. I am getting ready to order new seeds and just wanted to know if the extra expense is worth it to get only female plants.


----------



## stoverdro (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello...im new to this site and just throwing it out there that im setting up to grow hydro when i come home.(im deployed next 3 months....army)I got jsut bout everything running in my head how im gonna do this.I was gona do it in a grow tent.What would be the best way to control odor this way.I know about the carbon filter adn the inline fans.But how to hook it up to the grow tent itself and and ozone generator will be in there to.But its hard for me to figure this out when all i have to look at is pictures and other peoples work.


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 5, 2008)

hey lostinvallium pleased to meet ya fella if can help with anything m8 please just shout m8


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 5, 2008)

HogLeg said:


> Hey folks....thanks for clearing up my cofusion on 24/7 question....Im getting ready for my 1st grow and wan't to start a journal....how do I start 1? Do I need to be elite member?


hi hogleg not sure on how u start journal my freind i myself aint been around too long either


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 5, 2008)

hey lucky femanised seeds are worth the extra cost but cloning is better its free get yourself lots of cuttings from any gd females you get going and then there is no need to spend on seeds ever again keep us informed how u get on wont ya )


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 5, 2008)

moroccanblack said:


> hi hogleg not sure on how u start journal my freind i myself aint been around too long either


find a forum relevant to the topic, in this case it can be 'grow journals' or 'indoor growing'.. click on it..then in a left upper corner click on 'new thread' and...start a journal...


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 5, 2008)

thanx meathook appreciated


----------



## HogLeg (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Morrocan & Meat!!


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 5, 2008)

sorry buddy bad spell had few smokes init lol


----------



## fatchrome (Sep 5, 2008)

Must say haven't been here long, but while I have I have found this forum amazing. So much good information and everybody seems to be very friendly and more than helpfull. It's great that this forum exists may it long continue.

Peace Dudes.


----------



## justanothernoob (Sep 6, 2008)

just brought my first plant indoors its too early to tell the sex i think but right where the nodes split from the main stem where the new baby leafs are growing there are two green not quite hairs but not quite leafs there really skinny little tiny green stalks not sure if this develops into a hair or a new node or what this is my first plant any ideas? is this the begginging signs of female or what?


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 6, 2008)

fatchrome said:


> Must say haven't been here long, but while I have I have found this forum amazing. So much good information and everybody seems to be very friendly and more than helpfull. It's great that this forum exists may it long continue.
> 
> Peace Dudes.


hi fatchome not been round here myself long but find the info n help around here i need an meetin plenty a gd peeps


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 6, 2008)

justanothernoob said:


> just brought my first plant indoors its too early to tell the sex i think but right where the nodes split from the main stem where the new baby leafs are growing there are two green not quite hairs but not quite leafs there really skinny little tiny green stalks not sure if this develops into a hair or a new node or what this is my first plant any ideas? is this the begginging signs of female or what?


hi justanother no thats not sign of flower flowering in a female is like a little pod with 2 white hairs pokin out and flowering in a male is like a bunch of upside down bunch of grapes you say u have brought it indoors what lighting do you give ya plant and for how long to force them 2 flower you need 12 hrs light and 12 hrs total uninterupted dark let us know how you go on wont ya


----------



## krisko287 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Hi every1 im new and would first like to know now do you learn about the strains?*


----------



## Wudaheo (Sep 6, 2008)

I just started 2 days ago! 5/5 blueberry seeds sprouted quickly!


----------



## axislave (Sep 7, 2008)

hey guys name's G and i'm new to the forum and growing. I'm gonna build a little room and grow 4-5 plants. See my layout in the design section


----------



## NamVetBoots (Sep 7, 2008)

New here but liking what I see so far.


----------



## Slevin (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Hello, Fairly new to all of this. I have been around growers for a while now. But just recently tried to do some of it myself. Seems as if there is an abundance of people here with vast knowledge of all types of growing. I'm sure i'll have tons of questions pop up over time.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, just joined through the recomendation of a friends of mine. just getting started toying with the ideo of growing. ready to learn. see you all around.

rooter


----------



## deeztreez (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello,
Growing is our new hobbie. We started the process a few months ago. We have a few cloons and a couple that we started from seeds. We hope to be able to learn all we need from here. This is not as easy as i thought it would be!


----------



## Mr Blue Cheese (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm new to this site but have been growing for about 15 yrs now..

i'm growing some blue cheese at the moment.

L8rs


----------



## Redheaded Stranger (Sep 8, 2008)

I have first plants growing outdoors in So.California......I have read how to grow on this site......Now I need help to know how long I let hairy buds grow before harvesting......Also, how do you post photo's?


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 8, 2008)

Redheaded Stranger said:


> I have first plants growing outdoors in So.California......I have read how to grow on this site......Now I need help to know how long I let hairy buds grow before harvesting......Also, how do you post photo's?


iya red let the hairs go 3/4 red or brown b4 harvesting m8 as for pic mk new thread and attach pics like u would with email m8 let us know how u go on with your crop m8
oh and on finishing flowering let your plant have 48 hrs total dark just helps give them a bit of a boost enjoy my freind


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr Blue Cheese said:


> I'm new to this site but have been growing for about 15 yrs now..
> 
> i'm growing some blue cheese at the moment.
> 
> L8rs


nice one blue u will have plenty of hands on experience to pass on like that m8 pleased to meet ya m8


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello, everybody.

I'm new to Pot completely.


Just lookin' around... trying to figure out what has already been asked so I don't repeat a question y'all might be sick of...


----------



## SOfcuked (Sep 8, 2008)

hey everyone... i'm new as hell =D and i was reading this is the NEWb section so i just wanted to say hi =D

i'm tottally new at this , and i was thinking about growing a plant to learn. i was planning to do areo. at this point i'm only reading about hydroponics and and different ways of going about it.

can someone point me in the right direction..... i would like to learn how to set things up , what and how much nutes are needed ect. 

thanks a lot =D


----------



## Redheaded Stranger (Sep 8, 2008)

moroccanblack said:


> iya red let the hairs go 3/4 red or brown b4 harvesting m8 as for pic mk new thread and attach pics like u would with email m8 let us know how u go on with your crop m8
> oh and on finishing flowering let your plant have 48 hrs total dark just helps give them a bit of a boost enjoy my freind


Thank You Moroccanblack!......Because my plants are outside and can't give them 48hrs dark, can I cover them with a paper bag to cut out the light before cutting them?
I appreciate all and any guidance, since I am so new to growing......Also, I am growing Sativa as advised by my doctor for extreme pain in my left hand from nerve damage. I hope to be able to cook or swallow capsules, as I can't work stoned.....(although I enjoy that if I don't have to go anywhere!) and I was told that baking or capsules would give me relief of pain without making me stoned, as long as it was Sativa.....Any advise about this?
Thanks from California


----------



## akornpatch (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Rollitup!

I'm Akornpatch...aka Akorn. I'm an old grower, new to this site. I threw my first beans in dirt in 1982.

I ran across you guys while screwing off during lunch hour. The site looks great so I decided to hang out for a bit. Hope you don't mind. I'm a previously retired Grow Room Moderator from another site...someone might recognize my name and avatar. If you do, say high! If not...say high too. Feel free to hit me up!

Peace!
Akorn


----------



## s032105k (Sep 8, 2008)

does anyone know where i can get seeds in the us??


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

akornpatch said:


> Hey Rollitup!
> 
> I'm Akornpatch...aka Akorn. I'm an old grower, new to this site. I threw my first beans in dirt in 1982.
> 
> ...


hey acorn i remember ya name avatar from another site i visit 1982 thats some years a growin an plenty of knowledge learned gd to see u around


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

Redheaded Stranger said:


> Thank You Moroccanblack!......Because my plants are outside and can't give them 48hrs dark, can I cover them with a paper bag to cut out the light before cutting them?
> I appreciate all and any guidance, since I am so new to growing......Also, I am growing Sativa as advised by my doctor for extreme pain in my left hand from nerve damage. I hope to be able to cook or swallow capsules, as I can't work stoned.....(although I enjoy that if I don't have to go anywhere!) and I was told that baking or capsules would give me relief of pain without making me stoned, as long as it was Sativa.....Any advise about this?
> Thanks from California


hey redhead with your plants being outdoors i wouldnt worry about te 46 hrs dark my freind sorry to hear about your hand as for cooking with or taking in capsules im afraid i know nothing about im an old toker is all my freind but if i can help in any other way just shout my freind


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

SOfcuked said:


> hey everyone... i'm new as hell =D and i was reading this is the NEWb section so i just wanted to say hi =D
> 
> i'm tottally new at this , and i was thinking about growing a plant to learn. i was planning to do areo. at this point i'm only reading about hydroponics and and different ways of going about it.
> 
> ...


sorry sofcuked i know nothing on hydro but im sure if you search for hydro in growing forum u will find the help you need my freind


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

s032105k said:


> does anyone know where i can get seeds in the us??


search on web m8 just put cannabis seeds and check us only im sure youll find somewhere


----------



## s032105k (Sep 9, 2008)

do u know any good websites??


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

NateHevens said:


> Hello, everybody.
> 
> I'm new to Pot completely.
> 
> ...


hey natehevens good to see u around pleased to meet ya dont worry about asking anyting thats already been asked just ask my freind and if i can help i will


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

s032105k said:


> do u know any good websites??


wow i just looked but they dont like posting to us is it illegal there to buy seeds ive got a few freinds in us ill get you an addy from them give me a bit of time to get hold of them n ill send u addy asap m8


----------



## s032105k (Sep 9, 2008)

okay thanx.... that will be very coool of u. do u know if they live in california??


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

s032105k said:


> okay thanx.... that will be very coool of u. do u know if they live in california??


im not too up on the states m8 i live in uk but its somewhere near the mexico border he a grower an he will be able to help me out wit an address to help u out my freind leave it with me ill get back to you


----------



## s032105k (Sep 9, 2008)

moroccanblack said:


> im not too up on the states m8 i live in uk but its somewhere near the mexico border he a grower an he will be able to help me out wit an address to help u out my freind leave it with me ill get back to you


 

okay thanx. you can email me with any info if u want.

[email protected]


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

s032105k said:


> okay thanx. you can email me with any info if u want.
> 
> [email protected]


cool soon as i find anything out my freind ill email ya n let ya know


----------



## Redheaded Stranger (Sep 9, 2008)

Again, thank you for your help MoroccanBlack......Hopefully someone will read my plea about medicinal use and help me. I've also been a toker for many years but really never knew the medicinal uses and now I really need that, as pain pills suck!
When I find out more, I will share it with everyone here.....


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

Redheaded Stranger said:


> Again, thank you for your help MoroccanBlack......Hopefully someone will read my plea about medicinal use and help me. I've also been a toker for many years but really never knew the medicinal uses and now I really need that, as pain pills suck!
> When I find out more, I will share it with everyone here.....


hiya redheaded maybee i should look into medical use as i have just had a crossover bypass due to deseased arteries and the docs are trying to get me to quit smoking but i only smoke spliffs ie a joint and i dont wana stop smokin the weed


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey im new, duh. Im not exactly a first time grower, i used growing books b4 an grew two plants, both i had to rip up because of 'certain' circumstances. Anyway i will take all tips because i am a noob , but im looking to purchase some seeds in the US, im in alabama, someone help me out


----------



## zgTrainWreckzg (Sep 9, 2008)

Just registered today. I had no idea a website like this existed but I'm really glad it does. I've always wanted to try to grow marijuana but never really knew how to but hopefully that'll change soon . Anyway just wanted to say what's up and that I'm glad to be here.


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> Hey im new, duh. Im not exactly a first time grower, i used growing books b4 an grew two plants, both i had to rip up because of 'certain' circumstances. Anyway i will take all tips because i am a noob , but im looking to purchase some seeds in the US, im in alabama, someone help me out


hey fella heres a addy for ya they ship discretly to usa Cannabis Seeds Growing Marijuana, Magic Mushroom Kits, Marijuana Growing try there fella hope this helps ya out and welcome aboard m8


----------



## jimthetokingsmoker (Sep 9, 2008)

alright lads jim here, kingoftheweed was telling me about this site said its a good place to learn and the people are helpful, im hopefully starting growing soon, anyone know any good places that ship seeds to UK for cheap?


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

zgTrainWreckzg said:


> Just registered today. I had no idea a website like this existed but I'm really glad it does. I've always wanted to try to grow marijuana but never really knew how to but hopefully that'll change soon . Anyway just wanted to say what's up and that I'm glad to be here.


hi trainwreck welcome aboard you want any questions abswered feel free to shout


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey what kinda strain would you advise for a very heavy type high, not put you to sleep btw.? 

(Feminized)*


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> Hey what kinda strain would you advise for a very heavy type high, not put you to sleep btw.?
> 
> (Feminized)*


personaly my freind ak47 onea the finest smokes around or maybe northern lights


----------



## ace1059 (Sep 9, 2008)

moroccanblack said:


> personaly my freind ak47 onea the finest smokes around or maybe northern lights


ak 47 fukin rocks, grew that shit last year


----------



## candylime12 (Sep 9, 2008)

hello all, im on my second attempt at growing. the first harvest sucked. so im gonna try it again. but im also looking for a strain that would be good for backpain and also im a tattoo artist and i need an artistic high as well any suggestions? also im looking to try some led lighting on my crop. but im broke but very handy im looking for someone to maybe draw something out, and ill post pics on my progress. im looking forward to speaking with you.


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

ace1059 said:


> ak 47 fukin rocks, grew that shit last year


hiya ace u not wrong m8 its very niceeeeeeeee


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 9, 2008)

candylime12 said:


> hello all, im on my second attempt at growing. the first harvest sucked. so im gonna try it again. but im also looking for a strain that would be good for backpain and also im a tattoo artist and i need an artistic high as well any suggestions? also im looking to try some led lighting on my crop. but im broke but very handy im looking for someone to maybe draw something out, and ill post pics on my progress. im looking forward to speaking with you.


hey candylime pleased to meet ya m8 look forward to seeing ya pics n how u go on so your a tattoo artist niceeeeeeee are u uk or usa m8 reason i ask is i want a new tattoo but ive just had a bypass opp and now useing a drug called warfarin was just wondering if tattoo can still be done


----------



## justanothernoob (Sep 10, 2008)

moroccanblack said:


> hi justanother no thats not sign of flower flowering in a female is like a little pod with 2 white hairs pokin out and flowering in a male is like a bunch of upside down bunch of grapes you say u have brought it indoors what lighting do you give ya plant and for how long to force them 2 flower you need 12 hrs light and 12 hrs total uninterupted dark let us know how you go on wont ya


well i have a 75 watt wal mart grow light but i only have one plant the grow is kinda slow but it does actually grow everyday im not sure if not enough light is hurting the plant its in a small closet and my walls are non glossy white hope you guys can tell me more


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 10, 2008)

justanothernoob said:


> well i have a 75 watt wal mart grow light but i only have one plant the grow is kinda slow but it does actually grow everyday im not sure if not enough light is hurting the plant its in a small closet and my walls are non glossy white hope you guys can tell me more


hi m8 more ligt would be better m8 i know lighting can be expensive but well worth the cost in the long run im useing 600 watt hps


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 10, 2008)

candylime12 said:


> hello all, im on my second attempt at growing. the first harvest sucked. so im gonna try it again. but im also looking for a strain that would be good for backpain and also im a tattoo artist and i need an artistic high as well any suggestions? also im looking to try some led lighting on my crop. but im broke but very handy im looking for someone to maybe draw something out, and ill post pics on my progress. im looking forward to speaking with you.


Seriously i would go with another type of lighting besides led. 
from what ive heard it cost waay more than other types and doesnt even perform as well. 
When i start growing i was planning on using High pressure sodium lights, look into that


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 10, 2008)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> Seriously i would go with another type of lighting besides led.
> from what ive heard it cost waay more than other types and doesnt even perform as well.
> When i start growing i was planning on using High pressure sodium lights, look into that


hps is gd i find it easy to use and the growing is gd


----------



## pothead1192 (Sep 10, 2008)

names stephen, i was born and raised in iowa. i love mary jane with a passion. just wanted to say hey to yall druggies out there that have the same passion as me.


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 10, 2008)

pothead1192 said:


> names stephen, i was born and raised in iowa. i love mary jane with a passion. just wanted to say hey to yall druggies out there that have the same passion as me.


hey ste pleased to meet ya i live in uk and like yaself im a toker always gd to meet new peeps


----------



## candylime12 (Sep 10, 2008)

moroccanblack said:


> hey candylime pleased to meet ya m8 look forward to seeing ya pics n how u go on so your a tattoo artist niceeeeeeee are u uk or usa m8 reason i ask is i want a new tattoo but ive just had a bypass opp and now useing a drug called warfarin was just wondering if tattoo can still be done


 Im in the us. i beleive that its a blood thinner, but i usally recomend that you get your dr.s approval. with surgury the rate of infection can really spread really rapidly if your body hasen't recovered from the bypass. the infection can be anyware looking for a host. for instance a staff infection can transmit threw the air at you local market, if yiu have a open wound (ie, new tattoo) and a week immunity from the bypass. do the math. you can tattoo with blood thinners its just a lil bloody and healing time is lengthend . im trying to put up a pic so i hope it post's . this is two weeks growth from seed. currently using gallon ice cream container dixie cups with holes cut in the sides. grow med. pearllite , reg. veg sams club fert. 24-8-16 under flouresent lighting. liting sucks but deal with what you got right. its just swag seeds so its not a big deal to killum off.


----------



## Juannoisseur (Sep 10, 2008)

Is it possible to grow with solely 42 watt CFLs?? If so what is the best way to do this? I'm confused about rigging up a home made hydro system, I've tried but have much to do. Check out my set up: 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/107995-first-timer-help-needed.html


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 10, 2008)

candylime12 said:


> Im in the us. i beleive that its a blood thinner, but i usally recomend that you get your dr.s approval. with surgury the rate of infection can really spread really rapidly if your body hasen't recovered from the bypass. the infection can be anyware looking for a host. for instance a staff infection can transmit threw the air at you local market, if yiu have a open wound (ie, new tattoo) and a week immunity from the bypass. do the math. you can tattoo with blood thinners its just a lil bloody and healing time is lengthend . im trying to put up a pic so i hope it post's . this is two weeks growth from seed. currently using gallon ice cream container dixie cups with holes cut in the sides. grow med. pearllite , reg. veg sams club fert. 24-8-16 under flouresent lighting. liting sucks but deal with what you got right. its just swag seeds so its not a big deal to killum off.


tanx for that candylime the meds are a blood thiner i will check when i go next whether i can have one or would it bw wise to wait plant looks like its comin on nicely


----------



## candylime12 (Sep 10, 2008)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> Seriously i would go with another type of lighting besides led.
> from what ive heard it cost waay more than other types and doesnt even perform as well.
> When i start growing i was planning on using High pressure sodium lights, look into that


 im just lookin to try it out to help supplament some of the spectrums that im missing frm flouresent. my last harvest yeild sucked but what it produced from a lil swag seed blew my nuts. and under 125w of flouresnt lites . so now im trying to add some spectrums to add some extra juice. hey one mans misfortune can aid in anothers journey.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Sep 10, 2008)

oi oi... just saying hello from uk


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 10, 2008)

how do i start a thread or chat, i cant fig that out please!


----------



## Cowboyz (Sep 11, 2008)

Eharmony420 said:


> how do i start a thread or chat, i cant fig that out please!


Look at the NorthEast corner of your screen
There is a button that says New Thread
All yours
Never tried to chat yet^^


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## asher187 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys, 23 days into my grow thanks for all the info that's here. I plan to get some pics up soon.


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 12, 2008)

asher187 said:


> Hey guys, 23 days into my grow thanks for all the info that's here. I plan to get some pics up soon.


hey asher how ya doin look forward to seeing your pics gd on ya m8


----------



## spliffking (Sep 12, 2008)

94% humidity is very high wants to be 60-80% temp is ok (bit on the high side). but u want least 18 hrs of direct sunlight when in veg state. im just on my first indoor set up, got 4 600w hps lights 2 10" extractor fans and a charcoal filter for the smell with a portable air con to keep temp at steady 25. currently got 25 plants in a 8ft by 8ft room. all the walls covered in mylar. will upload pics soon


----------



## moroccanblack (Sep 12, 2008)

spliffking said:


> 94% humidity is very high wants to be 60-80% temp is ok (bit on the high side). but u want least 18 hrs of direct sunlight when in veg state. im just on my first indoor set up, got 4 600w hps lights 2 10" extractor fans and a charcoal filter for the smell with a portable air con to keep temp at steady 25. currently got 25 plants in a 8ft by 8ft room. all the walls covered in mylar. will upload pics soon


hey spliff sounds a nice setup m8 look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 13, 2008)

spliffking said:


> 94%
> 
> 
> > humidity is very high wants to be 60-80% temp is ok (bit on the high side).
> ...


----------



## captain792000 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think he just forgot to use periods and spaces....lol


----------



## asher187 (Sep 13, 2008)

OK I put up some pics (I'm a poor photographer) I'll try to make better ones in a couple days.

What do you guys think? I need some help with water issues, does the minerals on my Hydroton clay add to the PPM count?

https://www.rollitup.org/members/asher187-albums-aerogarden-first-grow-ebb-flo-tube-flourescent.html


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 13, 2008)

hey i'm new to growing my shit and i wanted to try it outdoors. what is a good month to plant a seed? how long well it take till i'm able to see what sex it is and when to smoke it? let me know ASAP


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 14, 2008)

asher187 said:


> OK I put up some pics (I'm a poor photographer) I'll try to make better ones in a couple days.
> 
> What do you guys think? I need some help with water issues, does the minerals on my Hydroton clay add to the PPM count?
> 
> Marijuana Growing - asher187's Album: AeroGarden First Grow / Ebb and Flo Tube Flourescent


Hey Asher, you should have rinsed all of the minerals? out of the hydroton before you put it in the system. The t-5 light perform best when you mix them 1/2 blue 1/2 red for the entire grow start to finish.



> DevilDogg3103hey i'm new to growing my shit and i wanted to try it outdoors. what is a good month to plant a seed? how long well it take till i'm able to see what sex it is and when to smoke it? let me know ASAP Yesterday 10:34 PM


That would depend on were you live. Plant in spring, harvest in fall. A lot of folks will start with seeds inside, grow them big enough to take cutting and sex them, get rid of all the males, only plant the females. About 6 months, especially outdoors. Its kinda hard to turn the sun off to force flowering. lol VV


----------



## DoubleDawg (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi, just joining the community and wanted to check in!


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks vicious. i live in Texas. how do you force flowering?


----------



## Kodiakgirl2006 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey, Kodiakgirl here, comen straight to ya from Kodiak Alaska, were 4 oz is legal!!! I'm sick of paying high prices so i'm wanting to start growing. I know absolutely nothing, except seed+dirt+lights+water= goodness!!! Any and all info will be more then welcome, as far as where to get seeds, what kinda dirt to use, lights...all that! Thanks again,


----------



## jman,tokerforlife (Sep 14, 2008)

perfect weather,try to keep it about 75degrees,use fertilizer with high nitrogen in veg cycle,than a 2/7/5 during flowering..


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 14, 2008)

DevilDogg3103 said:


> Thanks vicious. i live in Texas. how do you force flowering?


You create fall sunlight, it only shines about 12 hours by mid September in the northern hemisphere, it would be the opposite in the southern hemisphere. Indoors we do it by changing the amount of time we run our lights and making sure no light enters the flowering chamber for 12 hours each day. 


> DoubleDawgHi, just joining the community and wanted to check in!





> Kodiakgirl2006Hey, Kodiakgirl here, comen straight to ya from Kodiak Alaska, were 4 oz is legal!!! I'm sick of paying high prices so i'm wanting to start growing. I know absolutely nothing, except seed+dirt+lights+water= goodness!!! Any and all info will be more then welcome, as far as where to get seeds, what kinda dirt to use, lights...all that! Thanks again,


Welcome folks, glad to have you join our group. I always recommend reading journals, there are probably a few thousand of them here. Pick a couple that sound like the kind of space you have available, many of them have included pictures, and find out what and how they did it. 
Start a journal of your own, Wikidbitchofthewest posted how to do that just a page or so back, its ok to rep her for it, and Kodiak you need to check in our ladies forums as well, wikid, lacy, stoney mc etc have all started one, don't know what they talk about they won't let me in there. VV


----------



## thisoldshack (Sep 15, 2008)

hi all this old shack here!! thanks riu got a great personal grow going because all of you


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 16, 2008)

oh ok. one more thing vicious. can i grow some in an aerogarden? i was thinking about buying one. i don't want alot of bud just yet but its just for me. its actually my medicine believe it or not. let me know ASAP before i go out and buy one


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 16, 2008)

I GOT ONE AND GONA GET ANOTHER IM HAPPY CHECK OUT MY THREAD @AERO GARDEN/GEN.GROWING


----------



## TWISTD1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey hoog. If its outdoors in the U.S you should be starting to bloom. Thats probably why it seems like it isnt growing. You should be seeing some signs of sexing soon. Check to make sure its not a male. If it isnt then you will want to change your nutrients. Something with less nitrogen more phosphates, and potash. Depending on where you are the weather is going to be changing quick. careful with frost.


----------



## s032105k (Sep 16, 2008)

is anyone here from san diego???


----------



## daitrypr (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new here. I just recently decided to try out growing on my own.. I'm so sick of dealers screwing me over. I want to be able to supply my self. And get better buds than anyone els in this town.. I have had fun checking out the post. My first step is to buy an aerogarden.


----------



## mayan (Sep 16, 2008)

hello all...am contemplating an indoor grow after several years of inactivity. seems like a cool forum. nice to be here.


----------



## Slow Burn (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello everybody, great website you have here. Ive been burning for many years and I am going to invest in some equipment and try my hand at growing my own. Being a complete rookie to growing I can really appreciate the knowledge being shared here (videos, threads and what not). I got a lot to learn but one thing is for sure the more I learn about growing the more excited I get about the prospect of harvesting my own fruit. I got a lot more reading to do to make sure I got all the bases covered for a quality garden, but I cant wait to get started. Anyway, thanks to all the posters here. Ill be lurking in the forums picking up whatever I can, until the next time. Regards!


----------



## nvirgo79 (Sep 16, 2008)

I want to start looking at some. I'm 28, and have been a smoker for over ten years. I'm tired of giving my money to people for shitty bud. I've been told if you want something done right, then do it yourself, and that's what i intend to do. I'm not growing, but I want to be ready when i do. So I'm here gathering as much info and support I can get in advance. My goal is to grow to smoke with a little left over to "play with" (ie. make hash). I was thinking 6 plants would do, and a mother or two of some dank stuff. I would likely be growing indoors..
Any advice you can give, and-or recomendations would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## skizzik (Sep 16, 2008)

hey there...I am also a new grower...seen it done lots but it was indoors and very cheaply done and never saw the harvesting process....I've been reading about sexes which I knew already and mine are both female....growing outdoors. The hairs are definately an orange/brown colour (the tips are still white) and I would say roughly 50% of the plant is that way...I was reading about the trichromes? (whatever) and tomorrow I will look to see if its clear or milky etc. but in the meantime....well the buds dont look that big really...I am in northern ontario about 3 hrs east of sault ste marie michigan on lake huron...and the temps here are starting to lower quickly so frost is becoming an issue. ummm anyway unfortunately I do not have a pic of them and by the sounds of things perhaps neglected them quite a bit but I have been watering them with just a manure water...lol...ya...cow shit mixed with straight lake water...I used some miracle grow when I noticed the leaves on the bottom turning yellow and they are fine now...but because I checked on them so irregularly...I have no idea how long they have been budding for.....so too my question which is....when I think their done...(and if the buds are still small, oh well, it was my first go) I plan on taking both plants right out of the ground....but I live with my parents so drying them is gonna be a issue....Ive read about hanging them upside down on strings, one person said to put the whole plants if small enough in a rubbermaid container stirring it up a few times a day...etc....does anyone know of a way I can possible hang or store these plants that they wont stink up the house in a container or even in trees or something? lol....I would appreciate any advice anyone has....


----------



## junior4smoke (Sep 17, 2008)

my plants dont seem to be flowering its been 2 weeks i am afraid i have pruned off too many leaves they seem to be strong and vibrant just not flowering really what should i do


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 17, 2008)

junior4smoke said:


> my plants dont seem to be flowering its been 2 weeks i am afraid i have pruned off too many leaves they seem to be strong and vibrant just not flowering really what should i do


Wait? Many plants won't start flowering for closer too 4 weeks then 2 weeks.



> daitryprHi,
> I'm new here. I just recently decided to try out growing on my own.. I'm so sick of dealers screwing me over. I want to be able to supply my self. And get better buds than anyone els in this town.. I have had fun checking out the post. My first step is to buy an aerogarden.


Those two are mutually exclusive, not saying you can't get buds in an aerogarden, you just can't get very tall plants in one.



> mayanhello all...am contemplating an indoor grow after several years of inactivity. seems like a cool forum. nice to be here.


Welcome mayan



> Slow Burn*Whatever it takes*
> Hello everybody, great website you have here. Ive been burning for many years and I am going to invest in some equipment and try my hand at growing my own. Being a complete rookie to growing I can really appreciate the knowledge being shared here (videos, threads and what not). I got a lot to learn but one thing is for sure the more I learn about growing the more excited I get about the prospect of harvesting my own fruit. I got a lot more reading to do to make sure I got all the bases covered for a quality garden, but I cant wait to get started. Anyway, thanks to all the posters here. Ill be lurking in the forums picking up whatever I can, until the next time. Regards!


One of the keys to success is to not wait until you are already to get started so you are on the right track.



> skizzik*newbie needing advice*
> hey there...I am also a new grower...seen it done lots but it was indoors and very cheaply done and never saw the harvesting process....I've been reading about sexes which I knew already and mine are both female....growing outdoors. The hairs are definately an orange/brown colour (the tips are still white) and I would say roughly 50% of the plant is that way...I was reading about the trichromes? (whatever) and tomorrow I will look to see if its clear or milky etc. but in the meantime....well the buds dont look that big really...I am in northern ontario about 3 hrs east of sault ste marie michigan on lake huron...and the temps here are starting to lower quickly so frost is becoming an issue. ummm anyway unfortunately I do not have a pic of them and by the sounds of things perhaps neglected them quite a bit but I have been watering them with just a manure water...lol...ya...cow shit mixed with straight lake water...I used some miracle grow when I noticed the leaves on the bottom turning yellow and they are fine now...but because I checked on them so irregularly...I have no idea how long they have been budding for.....so too my question which is....when I think their done...(and if the buds are still small, oh well, it was my first go) I plan on taking both plants right out of the ground....but I live with my parents so drying them is gonna be a issue....Ive read about hanging them upside down on strings, one person said to put the whole plants if small enough in a rubbermaid container stirring it up a few times a day...etc....does anyone know of a way I can possible hang or store these plants that they wont stink up the house in a container or even in trees or something? lol....I would appreciate any advice anyone has....


I have too ask, how old are you. I'll assume for a minute you are at least 18. You could just hang it in the trees close to were it is now, If they can't smell it were you have it, they wouldn't be able to smell it when its drying. Would not be ideal, neither is hiding the smell from your parents. 

Welcome folks. VV


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 17, 2008)

*hello there my first attempt at growing was when I was 12 basicly I didn't know what I was doing since I just through a seed in a pot with some soil. To my surprise I can remeber that it actually grew withought germinating. It was an outdoor plant and before it started budding animals had gotten into it.. After many failed attempts to grow again I thought hey alot of my friends deal why not just skip the growing part and just sell and smoke. Well that worked for about 5 years untill all my close dealer friends moved. Now im stuck with these wack ass dealers that dont know what there doing but think there hustlers.. So im here for some enlightenment and gonna start growing again soon.*


----------



## tubes711 (Sep 18, 2008)

my dad grows weed and lots of it but i dont know the difference between male of female and when to pick it


----------



## triple7zz (Sep 18, 2008)

hey yall, im completely brand new to all this growing stuff, and i would love to learn, i mean why pay for it, if i can learn to grow it right, so what im getting at, is does anyone have any info on what seeds are good to start off with, and just any basic info, i really have no clue what to do, and ive looked on many sites, and read up on many ppls past experiences, but im still lost in the dark, so if anyone has the patience to help me out, just hit me up, and thanks to all, and have fun toking up


----------



## soberstoner (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi. I am a newbie from the upper mid-west who has been reading everyones posts for weeks now. I am working on my 1st outdoor and 1st indoor grows ever. This site has been tremendously helpful, especially in sexing the plants and feeding them. My plan is to quit buying bud. I have been buying it now for over 20 years. It is such a pain in the ass to find, then the quality is hit and miss, not to mention the outrageous cost. I am a life long daily toker and it can get quite expensive. I just yesterday started my journal and hope to finish it this year and start a new one. I have pics posted if anyone cares to comment or give advice.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 18, 2008)

soberstoner said:


> Hi. I am a newbie from the upper mid-west who has been reading everyones posts for weeks now. I am working on my 1st outdoor and 1st indoor grows ever. This site has been tremendously helpful, especially in sexing the plants and feeding them. My plan is to quit buying bud. I have been buying it now for over 20 years. It is such a pain in the ass to find, then the quality is hit and miss, not to mention the outrageous cost. I am a life long daily toker and it can get quite expensive. I just yesterday started my journal and hope to finish it this year and start a new one. I have pics posted if anyone cares to comment or give advice.


Hey sober, welcome. Now that you know how to post pics you need to link the thread in your signature. MyRollitUp control panel on the left hand side. You will also want to subscribe to it, you may have already done that. Your big plant does have some issues, maybe you can tell some of the details, keep it all in the journal, just title that response help needed or somehting like that. 



> Diabolic*hello there my first attempt at growing was when I was 12 basicly I didn't know what I was doing since I just through a seed in a pot with some soil. To my surprise I can remeber that it actually grew withought germinating. It was an outdoor plant and before it started budding animals had gotten into it.. After many failed attempts to grow again I thought hey alot of my friends deal why not just skip the growing part and just sell and smoke. Well that worked for about 5 years untill all my close dealer friends moved. Now im stuck with these wack ass dealers that dont know what there doing but think there hustlers.. So im here for some enlightenment and gonna start growing again soon.*


Welcome, lots of information here.




> tubes711my dad grows weed and lots of it but i dont know the difference between male of female and when to pick it


Hye tubes welcome. The males ge balls the females get hairs and you won't have to worry about harvesting for awhile, pull up a chair. 



> triple7zzhey yall, im completely brand new to all this growing stuff, and i would love to learn, i mean why pay for it, if i can learn to grow it right, so what im getting at, is does anyone have any info on what seeds are good to start off with, and just any basic info, i really have no clue what to do, and ive looked on many sites, and read up on many ppls past experiences, but im still lost in the dark, so if anyone has the patience to help me out, just hit me up, and thanks to all, and have fun toking up


hey triple, welcome. We all have some patience, what is it your lost about? VV


----------



## soberstoner (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Victor. Hopefully the link works.


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm new to this site and to growing so feel free to come check out my grow journal


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok i need some info... i'm a former marine that was injured in my 3rd tour in iraq. i now have a problem with my nervous system or something. i break out in hives everytime my body temp rises. if its to hot out or i get pissed off or nervous i will break out in hives. i've had 7 doctors and 18 different medications. none which helped. the only thing that helps me period is marijuana. so my question is how do i go about getting this legalized cause i don't want to get in trouble and is it even possible in the state of texas? please help me asap. you can email me at [email protected] or just here. i thank you ahead of time


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey DD, Texas is a hard read, they are having budget problems because the jails are full. I would make contact with NORML in your state, tell them the story, they will be very interested. On the medical side of it, I would recommend you ask the happy herbologist https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana/100447-whats-new-cannabis-therapeutics-today.html He will be able to give you some suggestions of things you may want to do for those conditions or at least point you in the right direction. He owns a dispensary.. well, follow the link you will see, he is very knowledgable, makes me wish I lived there. VV


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 19, 2008)

How do i get in contact with NORML? i don't even know what that is.


----------



## bud69 (Sep 19, 2008)

kinda new i cant get it to sprout what the problem?


----------



## El chopchop (Sep 19, 2008)

dude i want to link my signature to a grow journal but i cant work out how to do it please help!!


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 19, 2008)

El chopchop said:


> dude i want to link my signature to a grow journal but i cant work out how to do it please help!!


_paste the web address (url) in your sig..._


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 19, 2008)

DevilDogg3103 said:


> How do i get in contact with NORML? i don't even know what that is.


Sorry, forgot about your career. NORML stand for National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws. If you do a search for Norml it will take you to the website. Yearly dues are like $15.00. They started in the 1970's, not the strongest group, they do know what is going on, and are a good starting point. VV


> bud69kinda new i cant get it to sprout what the problem?


Uhh,,, what did you do with it so far. Most of us put them in a wet paper towel in a container somewhere and let it crack open then plants it root side down right about level with the growing medium, just a little below.
Is that what you did?



> El chopchopdude i want to link my signature to a grow journal but i cant work out how to do it please help!!


The control panel left hand side of your MyRollitUp. Edit Signature> anchor your curosr there, go to your journal copy and paste the web address into the text box for your signature. VV


----------



## Nehiro (Sep 19, 2008)

I saw the invitation to introduce myself, and being totally high (emotionally, not chemically) from having brought my first batch of babies home, I couldn't resist. 
I'm fortunate enough to live in Nor. California, and have spent the last few months (I'm slow as all hell, but usually that means I'm fairly thorough) reading and preparing a room for a medical grow for my father and I. My dad has Parkinson's disease, and I'm very thankful for modern western medicine, that are able to counteract most of the symptoms, but besides being an old hippie, he's also got some pain management and appetite issues as a result. My needs are less dramatic, but my love for my medicine is deep, and I think the only thing I hate relying on more than foreign oil, is foreign herb. 
I digress.. wonder why.. hmm.. ok
Here's a picture or two, I'll try to take more when I'm less paranoid (despite it being state legal, my formative years in this subject were in Humboldt during R. Reagan).
I've already got tons of questions, but I'm going to try to relax and enjoy.
So, I just brought home a sampling of:
Hindu Skunk
Purple Kush
Jack the Ripper
and a solitary Quirkle
All supposed to be solid hearty strains, different medicinal value.
They have been on 24hr lights, so I'm easing them to 18/6 but leaving them in their rockwool and just dipping them in a light veg and nutrient solution. The guys said I should keep the cuttings at 300 ppm tds and about 3.5 ph for the first week, then go ahead and up to 6-800ppm and 5.9 ph.
I've got them all under one 1k hortilux hps bulb, about 5 feet above them, with a fan gently caressing them (ok ok.. sorry.... too much love).
I'm considering buying a 400w bulb and balast to save on money during Veg, any thoughts?
I'm probably getting myself in trouble by doing such a variety, but I'm not as worried about yield as I am quality and finding the right match for my dad and I.
I'm taking naming suggestions as well, hate to just number them.
Finally, I'm terrible withi documentation, but realize it's important - is there a minimum that I must document (in terms of nutrients, water etc)?
Thanks, and look forward to being a more active member.
-Nehiro


----------



## New2Growing (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm not good with introductions but here it goes... As my name says yes I am new to growing. I have had a few failed attempts b4 but its always been with bag seed. but with this attempt I seem to be doing decent after reading countless posts from here. Thanks to all. Hope to have a better harvest thanks to you all.


----------



## Mcquaid420 (Sep 20, 2008)

how big should I let my plant get before transferring it nto the hydrofarm hydrogarden bucket system. By the way I'm using an original aerogarden light for it.


----------



## omh (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi! My name is omh, short for oldmotherhubbard. People either call me omh or mom. I am considering growin some plants indoors for both health <pain> issues and also for enjoyment. Problem is we are cramped for space here and half of my house isnt heated or cooled and that is where Im thinkin of placing my plants. The weed here isnt very good--not as good as it used to be in the 60s & 70s. It has just a slight buzz and really doesnt last that long. Im lookin to grow some bad arse. I have seeds for the weed here but like I said it aint very good. I guess I can experiment with them and when I get good order some? Any suggestions out thar? Nice to meet you all! :O)


----------



## sharkie (Sep 20, 2008)

what causes purple stems


----------



## New2Growing (Sep 20, 2008)

Sharkie I'm new to this myself but my first 2 grows I had the same sounding problem. If the main stem and some branches near the top(Not the whole thing) is purple you might want to look into a calcium deficiency. I add some with mine and it cleared it right up. 
P.S.
Best to just swipe like a handful of the calcium(you should not need more then just a few tablespoons.)
Hope that helps. let me know how it goes for ya!


----------



## Hadji (Sep 20, 2008)

Bonsoir all,

Just thought I'd get my first post out of the way. Getting back into growing my own goodies and this was the forum where I found my creative inspiration. Just the process of preparing for the grow already has me fired up. 

I'm going to do a 2 compartment wardrobe designed to look like nothing more than a wardrobe. Using dryer venting to move air outside through a carbon filter. Probably going to use a 100 or 250w HPS for the flowering space and am still deciding on the veg space. I have some other creative ideas I might throw in to make things cooler (literally and figuratively). I scoped my new flat specifically for a discrete entry and 2 walls facing the woods. Should have all the materials and setup ready to rock by mid-November. Because of cash flow and a pending pilgrimage back to the ruthlessly prohibitive states, it may not be until Jan. that I can really do a good grow log and explain the final setup.

In the mean time, thanks everyone for the inspiration. Keep it real... and really high...

*Naturally I will only be using my glorious setup to grow lavender, sage and tomatoes.

Peace and Happiness,

Hadj


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 20, 2008)

omh said:


> Hi! My name is omh, short for oldmotherhubbard. People either call me omh or mom. I am considering growin some plants indoors for both health <pain> issues and also for enjoyment. Problem is we are cramped for space here and half of my house isnt heated or cooled and that is where Im thinkin of placing my plants. The weed here isnt very good--not as good as it used to be in the 60s & 70s. It has just a slight buzz and really doesnt last that long. Im lookin to grow some bad arse. I have seeds for the weed here but like I said it aint very good. I guess I can experiment with them and when I get good order some? Any suggestions out thar? Nice to meet you all! :O)


Welcome old mother h, alot of what we might suggest would be dependant on what the weather is like were you live. I'm in Michigan and I have to use an air conditioner and dehumidifier in the summer and a gas heater and humidifier in the winter. Lots of good information here about what and how others have done, we call them journals, there has to be a few from close to you, at least in the same state, so you can get an idea of what you might be facing. A unheated, uncooled space might be just fine if its in the middle of the house, throw a few thousand watt lights in there, you will have some heat, could even air cool the light and distribute the heat to other portions of the house in Michigan, probably wouldn't be necessary in Alabama. Budget and size of available space would help as well. I was a late bloomer, never smoked any in the 60's, I know there was some good stuff in the 70's. I started with some bag seeds, it does give you some experience without having to buy seeds, order the seeds anyway, they will take an average of 2- 1/2 weeks to get to you anyway snd trust me, it will get you started doing things towards growing even if its throwing a few seeds in to germinate and filling a few dixie cups with good soil, uhh... after putting some drain holes in the bottom of course, and please don't use the clear ones, the experienced growers will point out thing they can to help you when you start OMH's First Journal. Wikidbitchofthewest just posted a link to how to do this is the last few pages. It can be a simple as you want it, I recommend SeeMoreBuds book *Marijuana Buds for Less* to new growers, I bought one at Barnes and Nobles in the garden section, $16.95+ tax. In it the author shows how and what he did to grow 8 oz of dry bud from three female plants for less than $100.00, has a complete list of everything he used and a picture for every day of the plants life from seed to harvest, includes a section on cloning and ph'ing, all the things you would need to know about. Several threads here dicuss the book and the author is a member of our forum, he doeds get time to check in once in a while. We have a kinda contest going on for "Grow Journals" and gardenknowm is heading that one up, may want to check that one out, and our old hippies thread as well. Pull up a chair, read a few grow journals that peek your fancy, if you have smell-o-vision like the dirtbag talks about you could get a contact high sittin right there at the keyboard. Its 5 months from seed to weed, how long do you want to wait? VV


----------



## purplethumb (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello, I am a person who has never grown anything before. Now I am trying to nurture a small pot garden. I live in Hawaii and I have four indoor females just beginning to flower under 600 watts of CFL, three males outdoors in the yard (just put outdoors yesterday when diagnosed as males--do these need to be executed even though they are outside?). 

I am leaving on Nov. 9 (seven weeks from now) for three weeks and have just learned from responses to my first post here which I did this morning that I cannot just harvest when I leave and let the plants dry for three weeks. I do not know how to predict when the best time to harvest will be. Can anything be planned in advance?

I am thinking of trying to clone the females and plant the clones outside while I am away but this is a pretty rainy time where I live. I have been thinking of leaving some clones in the refrigerator but am afraid that over three weeks the moisture would make them rot.So I am befuddled and could sure use some advice at this point as to how to best to deal overall with the situation, get the most before I leave, and be the least worse off when I get back. There may be someone who could help out once or twice a week while I am gone and do something but nobody who could come every day.

Thanks for any suggestions, and aloha from Hawaii. 

Purplethumb


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 20, 2008)

Hadji said:


> Bonsoir all,
> 
> Just thought I'd get my first post out of the way. Getting back into growing my own goodies and this was the forum where I found my creative inspiration. Just the process of preparing for the grow already has me fired up.
> 
> ...


Welcome Hadji, the 'grow journal' is the the journey, not the destination, hope you share the trip. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 20, 2008)

purplethumb said:


> > Hello, I am a person who has never grown anything before. Now I am trying to nurture a small pot garden. I live in Hawaii and I have four indoor females just beginning to flower under 600 watts of CFL, three males outdoors in the yard (just put outdoors yesterday when diagnosed as males--do these need to be executed even though they are outside?).
> 
> 
> As long as you have the males far enough away from the females you will be fine, the pollen sacks, if you want to save some, will open in a few weeks, collect any pollen you want, spray them with water, this will kill any remaining pollen, and you could let them grow for Making hash, as smoke they will give you a headache.
> ...


The details, I don't even know what strain you have etc. Oh, and did I mention we are picture whores, we like pictures, a picture is like a thousand words, got any pictures?? VV


----------



## stresslessone (Sep 20, 2008)

Greetings everyone. I'm a newbie out of San Antonio. Enjoying some lime green killa and soakin up the knowledge . I basically have closet space in an apartment that I can tend to. I'm looking to cultivate enough for personal use. I will post any questions and continue reading. Thanks in advance for any advice. Peace


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

stresslessone said:


> Greetings everyone. I'm a newbie out of San Antonio. Enjoying some lime green killa and soakin up the knowledge . I basically have closet space in an apartment that I can tend to. I'm looking to cultivate enough for personal use. I will post any questions and continue reading. Thanks in advance for any advice. Peace



Welcome!


----------



## jestermite (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey what's up all? Am new and I love this damn site. I have two questions.. Can I switch my seedlings from 24 hour to 18-6 without confusing them? They have been out of the soil for about 10 days now. I know there's debate about which is better for growth but the latest I've read makes me want to go to 18-6. Any opinions are welcome. Second question is: I started my seeds in Miracle Grow potting soil in 4 inch pots before figuring out that probably wasn't the best. Is it safe to transplant into a different soil when I go to bigger pots? Would you go to a soiless mix and add your own nutes or something else? MG also has the "continuous release" that has me scared to try and feed them. Any thoughts on feeding would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## jodidyan (Sep 21, 2008)

Heyy all.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 21, 2008)

jestermite said:


> Hey what's up all? Am new and I love this damn site. I have two questions.. Can I switch my seedlings from 24 hour to 18-6 without confusing them? They have been out of the soil for about 10 days now. I know there's debate about which is better for growth but the latest I've read makes me want to go to 18-6. Any opinions are welcome. Second question is: I started my seeds in Miracle Grow potting soil in 4 inch pots before figuring out that probably wasn't the best. Is it safe to transplant into a different soil when I go to bigger pots? Would you go to a soiless mix and add your own nutes or something else? MG also has the "continuous release" that has me scared to try and feed them. Any thoughts on feeding would be appreciated. Thx


.. mites are considered bad.lol Lets take the two questions backwards. 

Miracle grow soil is what Garden Knowm used to grow 8 oz of dry bud from three females using 8-42 watt cfl's. The advantage of the method he used is he didn't need to add anything but water, no magic sauces, no specail fancy stuff, he even used old newspaper to line the bottom of the pots.lol And then he put it all in one book with pictures of everything he did and used to accomplish this for less than $100.00 Miracle grow will work fine and will be simple. DON'T feed them, you will be fine. Just properly ph'd water, administered correctly.
Second question. No it won't shock them, or it would shock them when you switch to 12/12. Not really much debate about which "can" yield more, experienced growers have shown numbers, 24 can produce more, PERIOD. 
SOme of us still run 18/6. We like it better, like to see the plants go to sleep and wake up etc. OR, we want the lights off during certain times when it might look funny to have the sun in our closet?

Looking forward to your journal, and the pictures, we like pictures and newbie journals, even have a contest you are encouraged to check out, still have time to get one substantially completed, mutiple winners possible, Garden Knowm is heading that one up. See he didn't just write the book, he is encouraging others to participate in the education process. I encourage you to check out his book, *Marijuana Buds For Less *by SeeMoreBuds. 
Welcome jester.. VV


----------



## jestermite (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool thanks for the welcome and the knowledge.


----------



## TommyChong (Sep 21, 2008)

Whats up peirs?!? I been wrecking my brain the pst couple months reading everything i could on growing and 90% of the time i ended up here in one of these forums for the answers, so i joined the team. 

Question- Im about 3 months into a veg state when i learned the whole 24 hour light facts, so i switched it to 24 hour light(18/6 prior) Now i have white pistils shooting out all over the place. Is the plant telling me it wants to go to 12/12 flowering cycle? Probly a sily question but this is basically my 1st time besides when i was a kid. ive read alot but it doesnt compare to expieience.

thanks for all the info ive already learned from here and i know there will be more!! also im loving the love from this site
-a11 1s 1


----------



## TommyChong (Sep 21, 2008)

one more? a few weeks ago i did a few cloneing experaments and figured i would try a leaf for shit n giggles.. not to my surprise the leaf witherd and i figured it was dieing, so i separated the peat pellet and there were 2-3 mm roots taking off!!! is this unheard of or will the leaf just never grow to flower???

thanks again friends


----------



## Mr.3000 (Sep 21, 2008)

this is my first time growing and i planted about 2 weeks ago indoors the plants are starting to look pretty good and im letting the soil kinda dry and then watering and lights for 12/12 is there really anything thing else i should be worrying about?


----------



## Hadji (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr.3000 said:


> this is my first time growing and i planted about 2 weeks ago indoors the plants are starting to look pretty good and im letting the soil kinda dry and then watering and lights for 12/12 is there really anything thing else i should be worrying about?


Hey there Mr. 3000, you've chosen a great forum to ask these questions. I've searched high and low to find the multitude of experience and opinions they have here. Lesson numero uno... ready the stickies in the newb section about how to grow and 101 questions that have already been asked. Within the first couple of pages you will find with early plants to use a 18/6 or even 24 hour light cycle in the vegitation stage. Sounds like you're stretching the roots, but definitely read some more before posting too many questions. Just about everything you could possibly ask, already has been answered. 

Good luck with your new adventure!

Word to big bird,

Hadj


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 22, 2008)

*I wanted to know how soon can i force my plant to flower? i don't want it to get to big. From the time that it sprouted to my favorite part of smoking it. how soon? let me know ASAP*


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 23, 2008)

_you can do it anytime, seriously...bare in mind once you induce flowering your plant will roughly double (indicas) or triple (sativas) in size..._


----------



## freehand (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi! im freehand and im growing.


----------



## skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello,I joined the forum a week or so ago, then got lost in endless reading,but think I need to read more when im not stoned!I do love a smoke but Im sick of settling for light deals & sometimes crap weed so I thought it time to have a go at a bit of DIY! Im very limited on space so Iv converted 1 of my wardrobes.Collected my 2 clones yesterday & planted them...1 Cheese & 1 Armageddon. Green fingered I aint so no doubt i'll be spending a lot of time around here. Im gonna keep a record of everything so should things start to go t**s up the cause can be spotted(in theory).
Time for a 
Skye


----------



## BelfastStoner (Sep 24, 2008)

hey guys im totally new just signed up, im curious as my name suggests im from ireland, and im curious as to how id go about growing a mary jane plant.

the only place i could probably plant one if possible would be in my bedroom, in a cupboard with my pc tower in it, the cupboard is 

60cm tall
90cm long
50cm wide

any help or idea would be bloody brilliant!


----------



## newbnovice (Sep 24, 2008)

whats up guys. im newbnovice. I was poking my head on these forums, and i decided to join for the love of


----------



## ROCafellaheads (Sep 24, 2008)

I am a first time indoor grower, currently have 2 white rhino plants starting the third week today. They are under a 400Watt HPS lamp with good ventilation and a temp at an avg. of 77 degrees F. The lamp is about 18" above the plant top, the two plants are in peat pots with top soil and perlite. I water once a day. I want to know why the leaf tips are starting to turn yellow (and brown at the very tip)... Please help make my newbie experience easier.


----------



## PurpleHazeCA (Sep 25, 2008)

I am Brand New Here, This site seems to be very helpfull 

I have some questions for You all as soon as I download the pictures into my pc. Im sure You guys can tell me what is eating my leaves, I will post my pictures in "Plant Problems" soon. 

Well thanks for being there for me! 
have a safe day, Ray!!


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 25, 2008)

ROCafellaheads said:


> I am a first time indoor grower, currently have 2 white rhino plants starting the third week today. They are under a 400Watt HPS lamp with good ventilation and a temp at an avg. of 77 degrees F. The lamp is about 18" above the plant top, the two plants are in peat pots with top soil and perlite. I water once a day. I want to know why the leaf tips are starting to turn yellow (and brown at the very tip)... Please help make my newbie experience easier.


 
*I don't know alot about growing since i'm just started but i'm sure that you are watering them way to much. i did the same thing that you did and had the same results. So i started to water them every 2 or 3 days depending on the soil. I would read Grow Faq it answers most of your questions. Good luck and good smoking *


----------



## Mcluvin 2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, Mcluvin is on the prowl and ready to get blitzed. lol but for i've been thinking of trying my hand at a grow for years now and i guess i'm finally ready to give it a go. Right now it's all planning to me and i have no idea where to begin. The only thing i do know is my one restiriction it must be indoors. I'm a fast learner and open to any suggestions. Step by Steps will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## lozone (Sep 25, 2008)

Another new person to this awesome site. Kinda got into growing on accident. Last year, I through a seed into a potted plant and it sprouted. This is my second year and I have two beautiful plants that are about to be harvested. Good luck to all new growers.


----------



## puffnaphatti (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey all. Long time smoker 1st time grower. Anywho, I had heard that when your plants start to bud up to spray them with Gin. I guess this eats away at the outer layer of the crystals so that your plant continues to produce THC . Any body familliar w/ that or has anyone tried it?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 26, 2008)

Mcluvin 2 said:


> Hello everyone, Mcluvin is on the prowl and ready to get blitzed. lol but for i've been thinking of trying my hand at a grow for years now and i guess i'm finally ready to give it a go. Right now it's all planning to me and i have no idea where to begin. The only thing i do know is my one restiriction it must be indoors. I'm a fast learner and open to any suggestions. Step by Steps will be greatly appreciated!!!


Welcome Mcluvin, there are a few thousand step by step directions in this forum, we call them journals. Sometimes they are step by step by two steps backwards by step directions, that is ne of the reasons we post them, so new growers can learn from our mistake instead of having to make them all on thier own. Pick a few that sound like the space you have, that started 3 or 4 moths ago. Step by step with pictures.
Welcome Freehand,skye, newbnovice, roca whatever, puprle haze and belfast stoner, have to ask how old are you belfast. The door barley closes and in come lozone and puffnaphatti. Welcome to our forum. VV


----------



## iluvthawreefer (Sep 26, 2008)

i am thinking about growing but i don't know how to get started


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here. Right now I'm in the research phase of setting up a grow room. I grew once before using fluorescent tubes, and a very simple reservoir system (no air stone) with cut off milk jugs, a dish washing tub, and the nutrients that sell for 5$ at the gardening store. I managed to get a plant to survive and grow to about two and a half feet producing some smokable weed, I think I'll go with a little more sophisticated system this time


----------



## highhopes (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey every1 new here and checking everything out, and looking for some help with my first plant. Im not sure if this is the proper place to even post this but I've been doing some research on light setups and im a tight budget. I have 2clf's so far, 1 eco bulb23w=100 puts out 1600 lumens but is soft white so should i be using that only during flowering or is it ok to mix it with a N:vision 27w=100?


----------



## captain792000 (Sep 26, 2008)

highhopes said:


> Hey every1 new here and checking everything out, and looking for some help with my first plant. Im not sure if this is the proper place to even post this but I've been doing some research on light setups and im a tight budget. I have 2clf's so far, 1 eco bulb23w=100 puts out 1600 lumens but is soft white so should i be using that only during flowering or is it ok to mix it with a N:vision 27w=100?


It wont hurt as long as your light cycle is 18/6 or 24/0 for veg... you really want to use cool or daytime cfls with a higher lumen rating....over 2000 lumens minimum for best results...pick yourself up some more cfls minimum 40 watts.... thats 40 actual watts not the replacement wattage and you should be ok...good luck and welcome...


----------



## highhopes (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks, I figured I would have to pick up bigger bulbs eventually or at least get more as the plant grows, im still in the first stage i believe the seed stage. I also was reading on some posts that lumens dont add up with the amount of bulbs you have, it just depends on whatever your highest bulb puts out and thats what your plant gets. Any1 have input on that?


----------



## shaggy357 (Sep 26, 2008)

Howdy, this is my first post on any website. The names' Shaggy and I LOVE marijuana. I live in Tennessee and I'm a proud redneck lol. Just to let yall know, i'm going to try to grow indoors, but i dont know much about growing at all, and im most likely going to have millions of questions. I'll post a thread up later tomorow.. Love the site so far and its info/members, thanks a lot and hope to talk to yall soon..
-Shaggy


----------



## daddycrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

i want 2 purchase a nice stealth box but don't know were 2 start could really use any HELP


----------



## therzdae (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello from US newbie just learning...


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Sep 27, 2008)

Whats good all? Well Im outta CT, and looking to start a hydro set-up next May when I get back from working out in Hawaii. Im sure Ill have plenty of questions for all of you, over the course of this year till I hit May when I start. Im going to be turning an entire bedroom into my grow room. Im looking to use the DWC method with 4 18-gallon tubs, with 3 plants in each tub. Plumbing a 55-gallon res. to the 4 tubs to keep water levels from dropping too quickly in each tub. 1000 watt HPS light per tub, while placing 1 ufo light in the center of each tub (once plants get large enough). Ill be out fitting the resevoir with an oxygen pump, a heating element to keep the water temps around 78*F., and obviosly a water pump to move the water to the tubs. Not sure which nutrients to go with yet (if someone could help me with this decission it would be greatly appreciated), but I'll be using a mixture of Sucanat (1-2tsp/gal), and Sweet (2-4tsp/gal) with the nutrients that I choose later. Ill probably try out 2 strains (6 plants of each). So ya, thats it for now I guess, any suggestions from growers would be greatly appreciated. Im thinking about NLxHz, and G-13 for the 2 strains to grow. I know they are moderate/difficult strains to grow, but I've been cultivating plants for a few years, and the switch to Ganja shouldn't be that difficult. So again any tips, or help from the advanced/expert growers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2008)

how do i change my username


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

You don't, you're stuck with it.


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Sep 27, 2008)

Only 4 posts in, and you wanna change your handle? lol bet you wished you thought about that one longer


----------



## AeroGardenPROgrow (Sep 27, 2008)

I was sittin around watchin TV and i saw a commercial for a AERO-GARDEN 
i got to thinking... DAMN.. maybe.. i could.. get these pods there talking about.. and maybe put a few off these seeds i got in this bag just for shits n giggles.. see if anything happens.. my father and i really didnt have my of an idea on wha to do.. so i startd doing some research on lights and time cycle so it was changed to 12/12 on Sep, 16th and its starting to get crystals around the white hairs and leaves . i have a tin foil setup tryin to reflect as much light as possible.. and i have to get some pics.. just wantd to see if anyone else has every tried the Bed Bath n Beyond special


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 27, 2008)

sUpA nOvA D9 said:


> Whats good all? Well Im outta CT, and looking to start a hydro set-up next May when I get back from working out in Hawaii. Im sure Ill have plenty of questions for all of you, over the course of this year till I hit May when I start. Im going to be turning an entire bedroom into my grow room. Im looking to use the DWC method with 4 18-gallon tubs, with 3 plants in each tub. Plumbing a 55-gallon res. to the 4 tubs to keep water levels from dropping too quickly in each tub. 1000 watt HPS light per tub, while placing 1 ufo light in the center of each tub (once plants get large enough). Ill be out fitting the resevoir with an oxygen pump, a heating element to keep the water temps around 78*F., and obviosly a water pump to move the water to the tubs. Not sure which nutrients to go with yet (if someone could help me with this decission it would be greatly appreciated), but I'll be using a mixture of Sucanat (1-2tsp/gal), and Sweet (2-4tsp/gal) with the nutrients that I choose later. Ill probably try out 2 strains (6 plants of each). So ya, thats it for now I guess, any suggestions from growers would be greatly appreciated. Im thinking about NLxHz, and G-13 for the 2 strains to grow. I know they are moderate/difficult strains to grow, but I've been cultivating plants for a few years, and the switch to Ganja shouldn't be that difficult. So again any tips, or help from the advanced/expert growers would be greatly appreciated.


Like you said you have lots of time to do some research, start with the water temps, Filthy Fletch has posted a Thirty Minute Aero Build, I think he even uses the 18 gallon tubs for his 6 plant set up, you will not be putting a 1000watt light over three palnts unless you just want to spend extra money, its way overkill. 
You may want to do some research on cloning and mother plants as well, sound like you have a good start, planning six months ahead. VV


> shaggy357*Im new*
> Howdy, this is my first post on any website. The names' Shaggy and I LOVE marijuana. I live in Tennessee and I'm a proud redneck lol. Just to let yall know, i'm going to try to grow indoors, but i dont know much about growing at all, and im most likely going to have millions of questions. I'll post a thread up later tomorow.. Love the site so far and its info/members, thanks a lot and hope to talk to yall soon..
> -Shaggy


Welcome shaggy, uhhh ... I think we still allow rednecks, right yall. 


> daddycrazy*really new*
> i want 2 purchase a nice stealth box but don't know were 2 start could really use any HELP


I always recommend your local Hydro shop first. A Stealth Box would be a major part of your equipment, if your new the locals can give you advice, they want you as a regular customer, saves shipping costs.




> therzdaeHello from US newbie just learning...


Welcome!




> AeroGardenPROgrow*Was stoned and bored 1 day.*
> I was sittin around watchin TV and i saw a commercial for a AERO-GARDEN
> i got to thinking... DAMN.. maybe.. i could.. get these pods there talking about.. and maybe put a few off these seeds i got in this bag just for shits n giggles.. see if anything happens.. my father and i really didnt have my of an idea on wha to do.. so i startd doing some research on lights and time cycle so it was changed to 12/12 on Sep, 16th and its starting to get crystals around the white hairs and leaves . i have a tin foil setup tryin to reflect as much light as possible.. and i have to get some pics.. just wantd to see if anyone else has every tried the Bed Bath n Beyond special




We even have a subforum for aero-garden growers, welcome to our fourm everyone. VV


----------



## chronic vegan (Sep 28, 2008)

I excited to find a source to help me out with my growing needs!!!
I have been do some research on growin. The last time I "grew' was about about 25 years ago. Wow!!! It way more complicated and advanced ,than back then. I think from what I read in ur site, that when I am ready to grow I need to start a thread about my room?? Not sure if I know that what it is called? Nor do I know how to set the thread up ???

My only question I have write now is:

I plan on buying a 600w HPS/metal halide swtichable light with remote ballast.

I plan on just growing in part of a bedroom, in a apartment.

I think with that light system I can grow 9 plants.

I have access to medical marijuana clones. Not sure of the strain of weed they are. How would i know, how long for the plants to be in (stage 2) vegetative stage? And how long in the stage 3) fruiting stage?

Thanks for now. Peace


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 28, 2008)

chronic vegan said:


> > I excited to find a source to help me out with my growing needs!!!
> > I have been do some research on growin. The last time I "grew' was about about 25 years ago. Wow!!! It way more complicated and advanced ,than back then. I think from what I read in ur site, that when I am ready to grow I need to start a thread about my room?? Not sure if I know that what it is called? Nor do I know how to set the thread up ???
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome always. VV


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Sep 28, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Like you said you have lots of time to do some research, start with the water temps, Filthy Fletch has posted a Thirty Minute Aero Build, I think he even uses the 18 gallon tubs for his 6 plant set up, you will not be putting a 1000watt light over three palnts unless you just want to spend extra money, its way overkill.
> You may want to do some research on cloning and mother plants as well, sound like you have a good start, planning six months ahead. VV


Thanks for the tips VV. OK so Ive been looking into the lighting needs a little, and the 600 HPS lights sound like they would be better for my size grow of 3 plants per tub. Is there any upside to starting with say 400 MH bulbs (4-5 weeks) then changing over to the 600 HPS(for the rest of the grow cycle)? Or should you stick with the same lighting set-up through out the life of the plant? 
Yes Ive been looking into cloning, and it would be ideal (so I wouldn't have to buy more seeds, and keep a perpetual harvest going), but I need to find a room thats large enough so I can do the DWC, and have a seperate portion of the room cut off for the mother plants/clones.
Planning way ahead is how I do things I guess wheather it be cars, or a grow room. I find it helps keep unexpected problems from occuring, and allows me to space out buying everything instead of dropping loads all at once.


----------



## highhopes (Sep 28, 2008)

My plant is a week old and has the second set of actual leaves growing out, however they def have a purple coloring to them. Is this phosphorus deficiency or bc i have only 2 cfl's 27=100w cool blue. Should i leave this alone or wait on it for a bit? 
Sorry no pic's
Any1 that has any idea's would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 28, 2008)

sUpA nOvA D9 said:


> Thanks for the tips VV. OK so Ive been looking into the lighting needs a little, and the 600 HPS lights sound like they would be better for my size grow of 3 plants per tub. Is there any upside to starting with say 400 MH bulbs (4-5 weeks) then changing over to the 600 HPS(for the rest of the grow cycle)? Or should you stick with the same lighting set-up through out the life of the plant?
> Yes Ive been looking into cloning, and it would be ideal (so I wouldn't have to buy more seeds, and keep a perpetual harvest going), but I need to find a room thats large enough so I can do the DWC, and have a seperate portion of the room cut off for the mother plants/clones.
> Planning way ahead is how I do things I guess wheather it be cars, or a grow room. I find it helps keep unexpected problems from occuring, and allows me to space out buying everything instead of dropping loads all at once.


I would suggest checking out Filthy Fletches comments about aero set ups. Dwc or aero, 6 small plants per tub, a 600 watt would cover two of them. I am not a dwc or aero grower, I use flood and drain and my tables have over 30 plants per table, a 600 watt would cover that just fine. Read a lot, make your own best guesses. 
A clone/mother area does not have to be big, a standard nursery tray would hold 30 comfortably. I posted a couple of aero-cloners that will hold 21 clones each. Failing to plan is planning to fail, keep doing what you do. VV


----------



## Brandn415 (Sep 28, 2008)

hey what's up guys? im new to the game and just wanna introduce myself.


----------



## smokysteve07 (Sep 29, 2008)

yo whats up, trying my first plant in my closet. any suggestions


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 29, 2008)

*So i was wondering if there is a place that i can buy clones. i'm moving soon and i don't really have the ability to start all over again. let me know asap*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

DevilDogg3103 said:


> *So i was wondering if there is a place that i can buy clones. i'm moving soon and i don't really have the ability to start all over again. let me know asap*


Well...in California, if you have a med card, you can buy them at the cannabis clubs


----------



## takezo (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm currently have grown a marijuana plant for about a month and a half. It contain no ball, but there is no buds at all so I don't know whether it is female or not. Can anyone help me out examining my marijuana. I want to post my pics, but where can I post them. Thx everyone for your kind co-operation.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Sep 30, 2008)

Just saying waddup to all the people on this forum keeping it real for all the newbs!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

takezo said:


> Hello everyone. I'm currently have grown a marijuana plant for about a month and a half. It contain no ball, but there is no buds at all so I don't know whether it is female or not. Can anyone help me out examining my marijuana. I want to post my pics, but where can I post them. Thx everyone for your kind co-operation.


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html

Post a thread in Newbie Central


----------



## bobw00ds (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all, just about to start my 1st grow. I was wondering is there any definitive guide as to what to buy for an indoor grow. Really looking forward to all this


----------



## oldhippy54 (Sep 30, 2008)

_*just introducing myself....i am 54 and remember when i could buy a lid of weed for $15.00! now...i have a back disease that keeps me from working and the dr. has me strung out on methadone so i am growing this to take the place of that shit!{methadone!} any help from anyone will be appreciated!!!*_


----------



## smkdout (Sep 30, 2008)

new here, workin on my 3rd grow. picked up 5 trainwreck clones and 5 pineapplextrainwreck clones that i just transplanted into soil. this site kicks azz by the way! check out my girls...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 30, 2008)

oldhippy54 said:


> _*just introducing myself....i am 54 and remember when i could buy a lid of weed for $15.00! now...i have a back disease that keeps me from working and the dr. has me strung out on methadone so i am growing this to take the place of that shit!{methadone!} any help from anyone will be appreciated!!!*_


Boy you are old..wait....oh just looked at the price not the actual age, welcome. Be sure and check our old hippies forum as well. I recommend SeeMoreBuds great book Marijuana Buds for Less. Its a how to book with pictures for everyday of the plants life, has a section on cloning and ph'ing, tidbits of information that keep it interesting. You don't have to follow the authors simple methods or his inexpensive lights, you are allowed to do better, he used miracle grow soil, no additional nutes just proper water for a soil grow, 8 42 watt clf bulbs for lighting and I think he had an oscillatiing fan in there too. He did manage to harvest a little over 8 oz of dry bud from three female plants, and its all in his book. VV


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everybody! My name is CatNip.
I used to work at a chronic pain clinic, the doc would occasionally sign a med mj card, but only for his friends. Dick. Now I work for a CHRONIC pain clinic, helping folks get set up w/ their cards

I'm successfully (so far) growing for the first time in my aerogarden which I highly recommend for anyone with limited space and funds. 

Good luck getting off the methadone.. you'll be happier in the long run for sure! Medication management for pain is such a slippery slope. I've had patients start out with vicodin and end up on oxy, soma, meth, and ambien to help them sleep. 

The right strain of MJ can save your pocketbook and your mind from being clouded by pharmaceuticals.

I also work for OCTA 2010, in my state we are trying to legalize the sale of Cannabis in liquor stores and legalize industrial hemp. We need 80k signatures before July 2010 in order to get it on the ballot, so if you're an oregonian, SIGN THE FRIGGIN PETITION!!!


That is all, for now.


----------



## oldhippy54 (Oct 1, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> Hi everybody! My name is CatNip.
> I used to work at a chronic pain clinic, the doc would occasionally sign a med mj card, but only for his friends. Dick. Now I work for a CHRONIC pain clinic, helping folks get set up w/ their cards
> 
> I'm successfully (so far) growing for the first time in my aerogarden which I highly recommend for anyone with limited space and funds.
> ...


thanks for the welcome and yeah"it is very hard getting off methadone!" at this time i am doing 160mgs per day and my tolerance is very high so it feels like nothing! of course if i didnt have it...i would be in icu espeacially at my age. you can help me...send me a card...setup a mailbox for me to get some medical marijuana lol! i am JOKING! maybe someday it will be legal here in ny.nice meeting you.


----------



## oldhippy54 (Oct 1, 2008)

smkdout said:


> new here, workin on my 3rd grow. picked up 5 trainwreck clones and 5 pineapplextrainwreck clones that i just transplanted into soil. this site kicks azz by the way! check out my girls...


thanks for the welcome and i will take all advice to help my grow. yep i am old but still a hippy. i kinda like pissing people off with my long hair and clothes lol!! man ....people are so prejudiced when it comes to long hair and such. it is worse then in the 60s! actually i bought a lid for $12 one time lol!i always smoked it and paid for it and now with the prices i have to try to grow some.{if i wouldve done that in the past....hmmm???? oh well its too late now. thank you again for the welcome. here are a few pics if you have some advice


----------



## SSTUBBZZ (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello all...well i'm not new to marijuana...but however i am sorta new at growing it....ive grown outdoors but recently decided to bring it inside due to weather..(i just cant wait til may to start growing again....) ive already germinated about 8 seeds, planted them in 8" pots, and they are now in their 2nd week of veg. But one in particular is growing at an alarming rate compared to the others...all were germinated and planted at the same time, same soil type, watered equally...as soon as i get some mor battery for the dig cam i'l upload the pics ...but can anyone think of why the others arent taking off like this one......?????


----------



## CaptE (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to start a grow room in my closet in my dads house. Sketch for sure. Main purpose of this post is to see if my killer avatar is working.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 1, 2008)

CaptE said:


> I want to start a grow room in my closet in my dads house. Sketch for sure. Main purpose of this post is to see if my killer avatar is working.


A naked woman....how original 

Welcome to the site


----------



## mtx (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, my names Ryan, this is my first post but have been reading last week or two, should start planning my grow setup soon, lots of good info on the site.


----------



## Crystal (Oct 2, 2008)

whats good; been smokin mary jane for a few years, and i think its time to give growin a shot...lotta good info and shit on this site, peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2008)

Mad Mike here.
Long-time toker (since 1984), first-time grower living in Portland, OR.
Bought some greenage from my guy last spring (MTF/Northern Lights hybrid is what he said it was. I grew up in Alaska, only 50 miles from the Matanuska Valley, and God do I miss real MTF.) and it was rife with seeds.
He was very apologetic and kicked in some extra bud because of it, and all I could think of was trying my hand at growing them. 
Out of about 1.5-oz of herbage, I got about 150 really nice looking seeds.
(My guy told me later that his grower was shitting bricks when told about my seed count, heh, heh, heh)
Researched what I could on the interweb, got the basic supplies together, and stuck one in the potting soil and did what I could to keep it alive & healthy.
It's now over 24" tall, and I topped a few times and now have 14 main stalks, and it's been flowering since 9-11 (so 24 days of flowering so far) using [email protected] 28-watt CFL's and [email protected] 48" double-tube FL shoplight fixtures (40-watts each tube) in a growbox that's 9 square feet @ 50" tall (attached pics of the grow box are right after it was finished. Underestimated the needed size twice, so the box pictured is "Growbox mk. III" right before covering the outside in foil, and also before adding the 4 shoplights).
The grow box is built around a Gorilla Rack frame and enclosed with white foamboard. 
It has [email protected] 6" fans: one cool air intake down low, one mounted opposite up high to blow across the 8 hanging CFL's toward the exhaust port which is a blowhole light trap with the last fan sucking air up & out.
The 4 shoplight fixtures are in each corner standing vertically. 
All seams (inside & out) are taped with white duct tape, and the outside is covered with aluminum foil (it sits behind me in my computer room, so the foil makes it possible to do my digital artwork & game playing without any reflections in my monitor). 
I don't need stealth, just don't want extra ambient light outside of the box to interfere with my computering (I spend about 8 to 10 hours a day on my computer doing Sword & Sorcery art using Painter 10.1 and Photoshop).
It's looking pretty good so far (maybe another 3 or 4 weeks before harvest), but I know there is so much to learn to get better in time.
Thank Jebus for all you green-thumbed stoner's who went before us newbie-ans!
And double thanks for those who create & maintain such websites as this one to help us all live life a lot better.
I'm a medical MJ user who is amazed at how well MJ works for my problems, and who also happens to love the high (love toking & playing my bass, or painting while buzzed/high/stoned).
Lots & lots to read through on this website, and lots of great info & tips, too!
Peace, love & herb to all!


----------



## GreenFire (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey everyone.


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there Green! Welcome!

~Catnip


----------



## Slotter (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello, I am Slotter. I live in Georgia, I'm 19 years old. I have tried many different types of weed, most of them being wonderful. I am thinking about starting to grow my own suppy for me and friends. I havent fully decided what I'm gonna do yet, but hopefully I will start doing some growing.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 6, 2008)

Slotter said:


> Hello, I am Slotter. I live in Georgia, I'm 19 years old. I have tried many different types of weed, most of them being wonderful. I am thinking about starting to grow my own suppy for me and friends. I havent fully decided what I'm gonna do yet, but hopefully I will start doing some growing.


Hey Slotter. Welcome to your new addiction, ha ha.

Go check out a l-o-n-g thread by Al B Fuct in the hydro section. I believe it's called something like "harvest every two weeks," or something like that. It's full of great ideas, and I know people who do this with dirt, as well. And no, it does not have to be as big as Al's.

Plus, you will laugh your ass off.

And check out the grow journal called something like buddha dwarfs first grow journal by SquishDoggyDog. If you can focus and have the privacy to do it at home, you'll find some great advice and ideas there, as well as warnings about electricity/ fires, etc. Pretty cool. 

Have fun and be safe. For god's sake, be safe.


----------



## hockeyfan420 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. First time grower, long time smoker. 

Just here lookin for some tips and trick of the trade. 

If anyone is interested in following my progress or failure, I have devoted a myspace page to to this endeavor. 

myspace.com/grownmyown stop by and give me an add.

Look forward to gettin to know some of you and learning a few things!

Keep tokin!


----------



## grownavy1091 (Oct 8, 2008)

What's going on everyone the name's grow (and yes I did 5 yrs. In the Navy just got out, yessss!)I've been doing alot of reading and thinking, and I've come to the conclusion that I'll be growing. I've been looking at the supercloset Deluxe setup to start out in my 10'X12'X9' garage something short and sweet until I get the hang of it. I've been following JonnyBLunt88's grow journal with it and I think it's awesome, not to mention I've got a friend who told me about it before I joined so I think I'll start there, I'll probably be asking alot of questions because I'm really serious about doing this right, peace.


----------



## Hortacronz (Oct 8, 2008)

Greetings all!
This will be my first grow. I started these four plants from some seeds I was given, so I don't know just what they are. They are currently are 70ish days old with a different heights. the tallest is 14", then 8", then 7", and the last is 4". Should they be taller at this age? They are in an indoor growroom of w36"xd36"xh50", on an 18 hour light cycle using four 24" 75 watt fluorescent plant lights. The lights are about six to eight inches from the tops. I water them daily to keep the soil moist which is an all purpose potting soil that says it feeds up to nine months. Also, running a fan to keep the heat down and I've heard it's good for the stems. Whats up with these plants? are they in the veg stage? Are they receiving enough light? Am i doing anything right here?  
Love to get some experienced feedback!


----------



## princegeorge14 (Oct 8, 2008)

how do you grow weed indoors


----------



## doogleef (Oct 8, 2008)

How do I get into the classified section?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2008)

princegeorge14 said:


> how do you grow weed indoors


With electric lights and potted soil  

Seriously though, there are BOOKS written answering the question you just asked. Could you give us something more specific? If you're looking for general information, you could check out the GrowFAQ. 



doogleef said:


> How do I get into the classified section?


You mean the Private sections? Those are for Elite members. You pay for membership


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everyone! Call me K.

I'll be starting my first grow in about a month! A friend is giving me some seeds to get me started (WitWid). I finally decided to grow to be able to have some real relief from these damned migraines! Been suffering since I was about 15. Meds don't have any affect as they wont stay down long enough to do anything.

I've watched a few grow vids and read a few books/guides. I'll appreciate any and all help.

I've decided to go the hydro route and have everything mostly setup but I'm not quite sure on the whole fertilizer topic. I'd love some PM's to set me on the right path.

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## H1S1K (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi there , glad i found the fourm and im really injoying all the welth of information that this groupe has to offer. I'm looking at starting my first grow soon it will be small scale with stelth being the key but yet able to keep myself supplyed with quality smoke. Study Study Study


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 9, 2008)

ThatGuyOverThere said:


> Hello everyone! Call me K.
> 
> I'll be starting my first grow in about a month! A friend is giving me some seeds to get me started (WitWid). I finally decided to grow to be able to have some real relief from these damned migraines! Been suffering since I was about 15. Meds don't have any affect as they wont stay down long enough to do anything.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what state are you in? Are you eligible for Medical MJ? At the moment I think there are 15 states that have card options, and I'd highly recommend you get involved if you're in one of them. Any condition that causes chronic pain/chronic nausea, can be helped with chronic and we need as many people as possible to get legal in this manner to lend credibility to the idea that Cannabis is NoT BAD!!!


Ok.. now that I've climbed off my soapbox, Nice to meetcha K. We are glad to have you here!!!

~Catnip~


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 9, 2008)

hey whats up everyone. my names d boy and i need just a little help.not much. just a little. im a first time grower. i have 6 plants in 2 pots in a small attic. its cold here now so im using a heater to keep it warm. 800w heater. i have a tin foil box but its not really a box, all four sides can move. i made it myself from wooden rod and tin foil and hot glue. there is little gaps on the corners. just enough to have the fan blow in there when it makes its round. i have 2 75w 24'' florescent lights. says plant and aquarium lights. got a local store. seems to work. my plants are almost a month old about 3 weeks. they are about 6-8 inches tall and have about 10-16 leaves. they are a little slow growing. the temp in there now is during the day 79-82 at night 68-75 pretty nice. humidity is 40-60 and we just started fertilizing with mericle grow. in a spray bottle this weekend we are putting fertilizer in water then watering them.there was a problem with overwatering at one time and the leaves curled down.but there dont do that any more. i have about 2 flies and every now and then i see gnats but that could be from the dirt in the ice cream pail and in the bag. should i be worried about gnats? and i saw a stink bug once never saw it again. what do u think let me know.


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 9, 2008)

Slow-growth might be explained by low wattage.. any chance you have the $ to upgrade your lights? As a wise one on RIU suggested at great benefit to my own setup, check out Ebay. HTG Supply has great prices, great customer service, discreet shipping, etc etc. 
1 thing I would suggest as your plants get bigger to increase your yield, copied from teh internets..

_"training" plants with twist-ties is a great way to get them to bush out a bit. Just take any type of plastic or paper twist tie and wrap it around the top of the plant, then pull it over until the top is bent over 90-180 degrees and then attach this to the main stem lower on the plant. Do this for one week and then release the plant from it's bond. The plant can be trained in this fashion to take less vertical space and to grow bushier, to fill the grow space and force lower limbs to grow upward and join the green canopy. This technique takes advantage of the fact that if the top is pulled over, it creates a hormonal condition in the plant that makes it bush out at all lower internodes. 
_
That is all. Welcome to RIU!
~Catnip


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ooh.. and I just noticed you said miracle grow. Dis is not so good.. From what I hear from growers, miracle grow dehydrates MJ so you might want to switch to Earth Juice or something more tailored to the herb. 

Just a thought..




~catnip


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Oct 9, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what state are you in? Are you eligible for Medical MJ? At the moment I think there are 15 states that have card options, and I'd highly recommend you get involved if you're in one of them. Any condition that causes chronic pain/chronic nausea, can be helped with chronic and we need as many people as possible to get legal in this manner to lend credibility to the idea that Cannabis is NoT BAD!!!
> 
> 
> Ok.. now that I've climbed off my soapbox, Nice to meetcha K. We are glad to have you here!!!
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome! Be sure to pass your way first.

Unfortunately, Flo. 
Our state is openly against all use of marijuana. Our state laws are also WORSE then federal laws.

I would be eligable in other states, but moving is out of the question for now, though I am trying.

I'm well aware cannabis isn't a bad thing. Virtually all medication has some sort of side effects and honestly I think its retarded/idiotic that there are drugs with a possible side effect of death/bleeding/cancer/blindness/etc and yet cannabis, which has been proven as a safe and effective treatment for various ailments, is outlawed. Sure chronic use of weed can cause lung cancer but how is that different from tabacco? Same thing applies for liqour. They both impair your ability to drive/work yet the one that can cause more bodily harm and is much more addictive is the one that isnt illegal?

Oh land of hypocrisy, how i love thee!


----------



## Leohzboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey guys, new guy here. Will be starting on a new micro grow project in my apt. Possibly a small cabinet outside on my deck. I've read over a lot of the posts, and decided its the best and easiest way for me to go without my neighbors or landlord giving me a hard time. I'll be studying for the next few days through the threads and have already found a few designs that I might want to follow. 
Wish me luck!! 

I'll be buying some seeds from probably recommended seed boutique or nirvana. But then again, anyone know where I can buy some cheap seeds probably just running to test my box once its done? Don't want to waste the dutch blueberries I'm planning for on a dead run on a newbie box. :/

Thanks guys!


----------



## HashPipes (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey all  I'm new to the forum so thought i would give you peeps a holla. I've recently started growing my own plants and i currently have 4 babys around 6inchs tall. Guessing i'm gonna make loads of mistakes along the way but it seems this place has alot of help/advice on offer. Anyway i'll post some pictures soon, until then take care all.


----------



## HashPipes (Oct 9, 2008)

As promised here are some pics. Any comments/feedback would be apreciated.




[/IMG]


----------



## HashPipes (Oct 9, 2008)

As promised here are some pics of my growroom and plants, would be grateful for any feedback.


----------



## AnalogKid909 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everyone. I figured this was the palce to make an intro post. I found this site looking for info on growing. I never have done so, but Id like to learn how to grow a decent plant to smoke sometime, perhaps. Still not sure about if I will or not, but its nice to talk to others that may provide their experiences as a guide to that ends. Im a big Rush fan, I know they area love/hate them sort of group, but they got me into synthesizers, which in turn got me into techno/house/acid/trance back in the early 90's. I also enjoy motorsports, mainly Rallying across the globe, and Formula One, in addition to hillclimb, endurance racing and a bunch of other stuff Im blabbling about.  

Thanks for having me! 

AK909


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 9, 2008)

anyone have any advise on maricle grow. let me know i heard it dehydrates the plant let me know if so i will change.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

koolkidz08 said:


> anyone have any advise on maricle grow. let me know i heard it dehydrates the plant let me know if so i will change.


it's fine. use it. flush your plants before harvest.


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 9, 2008)

First post! I just moved to LA (downtown) from Las Vegas (piece of shit city) and am loving this website. Someone could easily piece together a book covering every aspect of growing just by visiting this site. I am eager to learn as much as possible from you guys...

I registered about 2 weeks ago and have been reading and searching this forum every single day trying to figure out the best way to go about setting up a grow box and last night decided to purchase one of these:












(Pics taken from teh googles.) Dimensions are [FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana, tahoma][SIZE=-2]*25 5/8"L x 18 7/8"W x 69 3/8"H*[/SIZE][/FONT]

I am a first time grower and honestly I don't even smoke that often as of right now but I do like money. My plan is simple and I have no idea if it will work. 

1 - Get me a med card for my insomnia and back problems from a recent motorcycle accident (Recovering Alcoholic - pain pills make me want to drink)
2 - Acquire a clone from a clinic, clone that clone to about 6 plants (if unable to do this I will just order some seeds and start from there)
3 - Harvest in a few months and fucking profit.

My questions have sort of been answered through countless hours of searching this site and a few others and I have learned alot these past few weeks. One thing is that I have yet to find someone with the exact same cabinet as mine, I have seen the smaller ones being used but not this one. I wonder why? Obviously is a cheap POS but it's a start I suppose.

I do have one question...

For those that sell or "donate" to clinics, is there a limit on how much you can donate and is it pretty much street value for their return "donation" (300-400 for an oz?) I understand that I can have no more than 6oz of dried bud at a time and that's my goal because that's my rent right there!

Any and all help and or comments are appreciated!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 10, 2008)

Hortacronz said:


> > Greetings all!
> > This will be my first grow. I started these four plants from some seeds I was given, so I don't know just what they are. They are currently are 70ish days old with a different heights. the tallest is 14", then 8", then 7", and the last is 4". Should they be taller at this age?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bulldogger9 (Oct 10, 2008)

hey bud how ya doin iv just joined your site im not the best on the computer but i wanted to no if anyone has ever herd of running a charge elictricity through the water i was told how to do it a while ago but lost contact with this person and no one else i no can help me ?bout the out door guy dig a really big hole about 600 mill deep 1200 wide both ways fill the bottom just under half with some sort rock then rest soil i no it sounds alot of work but thats what i do when i used to grow outdoors when the plant gets say foot half or so cut the centre out then just do what the other guys been sayin bout water not every day just stick your fingerr in the soil to c how damp it is if its damp thats good if its wet thats no good better to under water then over watering at the start anyway with a bit of pruning i was getting aroun three pound a plant


----------



## virtuexru (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome site .


----------



## Brock Van Zemo (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi. I am a new member. I am half way through my first grow(2 White Widow clones and 4 Sensi Star from seed), and all is going well. Actually, its going amazing! something I have wanted to do for 15 years! I have been getting tons of valuable info from this site for my grow but am not so great with computers. Actually, this is not only my first post, its my first time being on any forum ever. So, anyways just wanted to say hello to all my fellow herb lovers... and thank you all for all the great tips that you share! Peace -Brock


----------



## Hortacronz (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate the advice! I'll get some pics up soon!!!


----------



## daniel9guitar (Oct 10, 2008)

G'day. How do I hook up a ballast to run 400watt Metal Halide, or 600watt HPS. I'm more concerned about the ballast. They just look and feel like a white heavy transformer box or something. The electronic store doesn't wanna help me out for obvious reasons, but I have an E40 socket and a ballast, I just dont know how to wire it up guys. Any tips would be great. I have plants to put under Metal Halide and plants to put under a HPS. Thanks.
9DannY9


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 10, 2008)

daniel9guitar said:


> G'day. How do I hook up a ballast to run 400watt Metal Halide, or 600watt HPS. I'm more concerned about the ballast. They just look and feel like a white heavy transformer box or something. The electronic store doesn't wanna help me out for obvious reasons, but I have an E40 socket and a ballast, I just dont know how to wire it up guys. Any tips would be great. I have plants to put under Metal Halide and plants to put under a HPS. Thanks.
> 9DannY9


mine came with a heavy cable with a plug at one end and a socket at the other. plugs right in between the ballast and the light.
i saw that they sold them at the hydro store. do you have a hydroponics store near you?


----------



## daniel9guitar (Oct 10, 2008)

Please help me to hook up a MH or HPS with a ballast, I have no idea what to do with the ballast or how to wire it up to the socket. PLZ HELP


----------



## daniel9guitar (Oct 10, 2008)

NO I dont have an hydroponic store near me. i got the light off the net and thought it would be easy but the elec store wouldn't help me out cause they know what I'm uo to


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 10, 2008)

daniel9guitar said:


> Please help me to hook up a MH or HPS with a ballast, I have no idea what to do with the ballast or how to wire it up to the socket. PLZ HELP


the ballast plugs in between the wall and the light to up the wattage.
buy a cable.


----------



## daniel9guitar (Oct 10, 2008)

ok thanks mate. i will ask for a cable. I am plants outdoor atm cause its spring here and they are going off. I just wanted to give them a boot with the HPS when they are budding. Cheers


----------



## kpw555 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello all, I am new to this site but not to weed. I have been a smoker and grower (outdoors mostly) for more than 30 yrs. 

I have learned a lot from this forum already and hope to take away much more. I hope I can give some too.

Have a TOKIN day!


----------



## DoomyCheese (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey all, me and a friend are interested in cultivation and I'm doing the research  We're going to (hopefully) grow some AK-47 outdoors in a greenhouse. Wish us luck


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! We have fun here.  

~Catnip


----------



## GranDaddy Purple (Oct 11, 2008)

Greetings one and all,

I am a 35 year card carrying member of NORML and 3 year medical cannabis patient. After a few successful attempts at growing indoor hydro nugs, I now help to keep some of my local co-ops stocked in dry product. 

The first 20 years of my working career were spent twisting wrenches on foreign cars. The following decade was spent riding the high tech wave of the Internet and Information Technology. Now I am semi-retired with a prescription to enjoy the benefits of my favorite medicine. I also have lots of time for my favorite hobby, growing bud! After many years of hiding it from my parents, employers, associates and relatives; now at the ripe old age of 50 I don't have to hide anymore..... Except from the Feds and nosey neighbors.


----------



## legalizeit420 (Oct 11, 2008)

im new on this website and was wondering if ts bad to spray my plant with like a mister while its flowering?


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 11, 2008)

hey im just informing everyone that i mixed 1 tea spoon of maricle grow to 3/4 of a gallon and it worked amazing immediatly they next day my plants grew out about 6-10 leaves in one night and grew about 2 inches taller just in one night. i will continue to use it but i will flush them before harvest. and to let u know im also using 2 24'' plantsw fluros and it seems to work but just gonna take longer i want to get one red light to add onto that or just get 1 or 2 more of the 24''s idk well see let me know what ya think 


peace 
D Boy


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 11, 2008)

Man I love to be wrong


----------



## dsasser (Oct 12, 2008)

Am a newbie here, Getting enthusiastic after seeing all your posts here!Thanks for the encouragement. will be interacting with you all here.


----------



## stumpy69 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello To Everyone:

Not new to the subject matter - _just the forum_. First grow was in 1984 (_alot has changed since then!_). I have a 5x5 foot area with a 1K HPS & a few smaller supplemental MH's & HPS. Grow with Fox Farm Ocean Forest, Light Warrior & Coco Coir. Average 16 ounces per yield on average. I am attempting my first SCROG & just finished building a frame for it out of PVC - looks like it should work really good. _Anyone have any good SCROG reference links they could provide would be greatly appreciated._ Up until now I've pretty much just let 'em grow, except for removing dead plant material, etc. so this looks like quite a change, but it sounds like the benefits are well worth it (from what I've seen so far). At any rate - High Everybody!!!


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 12, 2008)

sorry about that girl but i put the maricle grow on before i posted about it and it worked well. ill prolly switch to something else. didnt mean to make to look bad i really do like to learn about alot of new things. and i really appreciate the help and i hope u continue to help me threw my grow. thanx


peace 
D Boy


----------



## dotpot (Oct 13, 2008)

hello all , been lookin on here for couple of months and i have to say without roll it up i would not have got this far so very big thank you . got couple growing not the best but got to start some where


----------



## stonediraqvet (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello everyone !

A couple of months ago I was handed a packet of about 30-50 seeds while I was in Lynn, Mass. Not really expecting much I emptied the packet evenly into two good sized pots using brand new potting soil. I've got about 20 females, almost 10 per pot. They're about 3 feet tall now and I've trimmed the old leaves because they looked like they were getting crowded and they look better than I expected. I can tell I have some different kinds of weed because some smell a lot better than others and one of them has lots of purple on the main grow stem. These plants got their sunlight from a south facing window in my apartment ( secured for sure ) and I was debating buying a light to make sure they get the 12 hours they need for flowering. I have space for a grow room and was just wondering if its a good idea to take plants that were used to the sun and get them used to an artificial light ? 

I am an Iraq Vet in case anybody wants to call bullshit on my name. I smoked plenty before I went to Iraq, wanted to smoke while I was in Iraq, and smoke whenever I want now.

This website looks pretty cool and its awesome people aren't afraid to help each other out. 

Thanks for any help guys and gals.


----------



## jbnares (Oct 13, 2008)

Just passing by to say hi, and ask a question.
I was wondering if Sensi Seeds is a reliable source to purchase seeds from the caribbean without having customs realize I ordered something punishable by the law.
Peace.


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 13, 2008)

how bad would 90-93 degres be in a attic because it gets hot during the day depending on how hot it is outside. its not like this all the time just sometimes. i mean in the summer it gets to 90 some degrees and they still grew but this is a new strain. need to know cuz then ill turn my heater to 400w all day instead on 800w i dont have complete access to the attic


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 13, 2008)

also i need to know if lady bugs are bad cuz i seen one lady bug on my plant the other day if so how do i get rid of them.


----------



## smoke chibba (Oct 13, 2008)

can some one please give me a list of supplies to start growing!!!!!!!!


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 13, 2008)

someone please answer this. are lady bugs bad? and how long does it take until u start flowering. do u see the pistols first then flower or flower first? how amny weeks or nodes?need to know im about 5 weeks in


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 13, 2008)

lady bugs are great. flowering depends on the plant, but it always takes too long. the pistil is the first 100% sure sign of flowers. show some pics.


----------



## N1G3L (Oct 14, 2008)

yo, hows it going people

im from the North-east of the UK

looking forward to my stay!


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lady bugs eat aphids and other pesty small bugs, so they are good to have around!


----------



## octronitation (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello people! I'm from Devon UK and starting my first proper indoor grow soon (done a few window/outdoor grows before) 
Stumbled across this site a few nights ago looking for info, and it seems to be full of real friendly peeps
Hope to speak to you all soon!


----------



## chronic vegan (Oct 14, 2008)

would someone go to Grow Journals, "looking forward to my room"
and post comments on my plan for room?

i would greatly apprecited same advice

thank you

peace


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 14, 2008)

well this is my 1st post so i'll just start by saying wassup fellow stoners and stonerettes. i have grown before and i am gonna do it again but i have been reading these forums for a couple of days and have already learned much more than i knew then . so before i start a thread i was wondering if anyone has heard of "Dutch Master" nutes ? if so is it good sh!+


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 14, 2008)

well ill try to get some pics up real soon. they dont look as amazing as others cuz i used just some seeds i had from some good shit. they started there second row of leaves not including the 2 little ones they start as.i have quite a few lady bugs i killed a few today cuz i didnt know if they were bad but ill leave them. also what are aphids. also my gnats disappeared. and i killed the only stink bug ive seen in there. i finally got the bastard he left for about 3 weeks. man did he stink. the good news is i had tp raise the lights today. yay. since its in a attic and i have a heater does anyone think they will make it beacuse it gets to like 75-80 in there at night when its like 50 degrees out. need some opinions if not im getting more heaters. im sure im getting a little tiny 1500w heater for 10 bucks. also the humidity was at 40 today good or bad. thanx everyone for helping me and please continue to help me. especially alx420 and cybergrl23.

peace D Boy


----------



## CodyCasualtiesEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello I am new to growing. I have tried several times before and every time it gets about 6 inches or so it falls over and dies. Can anyone please help me? They don't branch off at all either it just grows straight up and has like four tiny leaves at the top then falls over. Please Help


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2008)

CodyCasualtiesEngland said:


> Hello I am new to growing. I have tried several times before and every time it gets about 6 inches or so it falls over and dies. Can anyone please help me? They don't branch off at all either it just grows straight up and has like four tiny leaves at the top then falls over. Please Help


Well why don't you give us a few details about your grow so we can tell you where you went wrong?

What medium did you grow in? What lighting did you use? Watering schedule? Nutes? Grow room temps? Ph?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well why don't you give us a few details about your grow so we can tell you where you went wrong?
> 
> What medium did you grow in? What lighting did you use? Watering schedule? Nutes? Grow room temps? Ph?


i suggest he get his own thread.

i'm down to lend some opinions.


----------



## ElGrimReefer (Oct 15, 2008)

i have sensi grow part a & b advanced nutrients. i was wondering is this going to be all i need for the growth stage, i mean will it grow up fine without any other expensive nutrients.


----------



## oldhippy54 (Oct 15, 2008)

_*nice looking plant alx! how old is it and what strain? i am asking because my baby is looking to grow the same way annd is doing well without much care at all.*_


----------



## SSTUBBZZ (Oct 15, 2008)

THIS IS MY FIRST GROW...THIS PIC WAS TAKEN ABOUT 5 DAYS AGO...SO THEY'RE A BIT TALLER NOW BUT....MY QUESTION IS..THE PLANT IN THE MIDDLE IS ABOUT 4.5WKS INTO VEG RIGHT NOW , BUT THE OTHERS ARE ONLY ABOUT 2.5 WKS.....
I'D LIKE TO START FLOWERING THE MIDDLE ONE AT 12/12...WILL THE SMALLER ONES FLOWER ALSO...AND IF SO WILL THEY PRODUCE ANY BUD???? ASSUMING OF COURSE SOME WILL BE FEMALES...


----------



## SSTUBBZZ (Oct 15, 2008)

The middle one is at 12" right now.....the other are around 5-6" now....


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 15, 2008)

oldhippy54 said:


> _*nice looking plant alx! how old is it and what strain? i am asking because my baby is looking to grow the same way annd is doing well without much care at all.*_


that pic is old. i dont remember when it was taken.
probably 4-5 weeks into veg.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 15, 2008)

CodyCasualtiesEngland said:


> Hello I am new to growing. I have tried several times before and every time it gets about 6 inches or so it falls over and dies. Can anyone please help me? They don't branch off at all either it just grows straight up and has like four tiny leaves at the top then falls over. Please Help


I did the same thing a dozen times, in a paper cup! It is caused by the over watering and not planting it deep enough. There are really some experts here on soil growing, but I am not one of them. I'm HYDRO growing. My best advise is read and study, read and study.
Peace


----------



## SSTUBBZZ (Oct 15, 2008)

codycasualtiesengland said:


> hello i am new to growing. I have tried several times before and every time it gets about 6 inches or so it falls over and dies. Can anyone please help me? They don't branch off at all either it just grows straight up and has like four tiny leaves at the top then falls over. Please help


keep a fan on your plants at all times to promote a healthy stem...........


----------



## Roseman (Oct 15, 2008)

SSTUBBZZ said:


> THIS IS MY FIRST GROW...THIS PIC WAS TAKEN ABOUT 5 DAYS AGO...SO THEY'RE A BIT TALLER NOW BUT....MY QUESTION IS..THE PLANT IN THE MIDDLE IS ABOUT 4.5WKS INTO VEG RIGHT NOW , BUT THE OTHERS ARE ONLY ABOUT 2.5 WKS.....
> I'D LIKE TO START FLOWERING THE MIDDLE ONE AT 12/12...WILL THE SMALLER ONES FLOWER ALSO...AND IF SO WILL THEY PRODUCE ANY BUD???? ASSUMING OF COURSE SOME WILL BE FEMALES...


Height doesn't have that much to do with it, you can FLOWER them by starting 12/12 nytime you want to, regardless of age or height.
BUT, I learned from fdd2blk about 4 years ago, that it is not natural to get a baby or child pregnant. They have weaklings and runts and deformaties and birth defects . If you have the time and space, let them mature before making them have flowers .


----------



## SSTUBBZZ (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks...i guess i'll just keep em on 24/0 for a week or two more.....we'll see....i have the room for pretty hefty size plants .....but im probably the most impatient person in the world...probably not a good quality to have for growers....haha...thanx again roseman....


----------



## SSTUBBZZ (Oct 15, 2008)

Are alternating nodes the only way to tell maturity??


----------



## TheLastJuror (Oct 15, 2008)

new member just saying hello..will be asking questions in the future.


----------



## greenman3 (Oct 15, 2008)

hello im new here but i have a couple other post im waiting for replies on i have 2 plants one of them is very droopy from over watering i stopped watering for almost two weeks and it hasnt made any improvements should i water it now that its dry?
plz help my babies!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 15, 2008)

greenman3 said:


> hello im new here but i have a couple other post im waiting for replies on i have 2 plants one of them is very droopy from over watering i stopped watering for almost two weeks and it hasnt made any improvements should i water it now that its dry?
> plz help my babies!!!


you should have only left it dry for a few days. water it.


----------



## greenman3 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok should i use fertilizer to? its 20-20-20 


thanks alot any advice is fuckin great!


----------



## Platipy (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello everyone! 
New to the site and to growing marijuana, but have always had the hobby of growing exotic plants. Tired of wasting money about to get my own place so decided to start myself. Any hints/advice would be helpful, have already read up a bunch but know there is a lot more to learn. 
Get lifted and be safe, 
Platipy


----------



## ElGrimReefer (Oct 16, 2008)

hi im sorry to bother you but i just got sensi grow part a 3.7-0-0 & b 2.5-2.2-5.7 advanced nutrients and miracle grow miracid 30-10-10, do i need both for growth stage or should i just use the sensi part a&b. i wasnt sure if the whole 3.7-0-0 and 30-10-10 matters, i mean is the cheap miracle grow better in n-p-k than the expensive Advanced nutrients or is the sensi just for the plant to grow up healthy other than bigger do to low n-p-k i mean if you have 100-10-10 or 10-1-1, is it the same thing or what. which is stronger the miracle grow 30-10-10 or the other part a&b. i guess what is bothering me is the whole n-p-k situation, i need to know if i need both or would i be fine with my part a& b. thank for advice bro.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 16, 2008)

greenman3 said:


> ok should i use fertilizer to? its 20-20-20
> 
> 
> thanks alot any advice is fuckin great!


um. i dont know about all that.
i recommend giving it half nutes for a little bit.
if it is still alive.


----------



## greenman3 (Oct 16, 2008)

it is still and very green to it actually has looked very healthy aside from drooping leaves but i watered them this morning so hopefully when i get home tonight they be perked up and im gonna try and some pics up too so i can get some more advice also too,once they are back to normal im gonna start 12/12 what fert do you think i should use any thoughts? thanks for any help.


----------



## kushman#1 (Oct 16, 2008)

just preparing 10supergirl and 5 ultraskunk under a 600wtt hps soil grow potted close 2geter for sog can anybody give advice please do wud dis b enough for a sea of green and wat wud u say the yeild wud b


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 16, 2008)

kushman#1 said:


> just preparing 10supergirl and 5 ultraskunk under a 600wtt hps soil grow potted close 2geter for sog can anybody give advice please do wud dis b enough for a sea of green and wat wud u say the yeild wud b


not enough light for 15 plants. imo.
depends on the size of the space.


----------



## kushman#1 (Oct 16, 2008)

w4foot h8foot l7foot how many wud u need for sea of green


----------



## towelieban (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello all. I look forward to learning a great deal from this forum. Don't forget to bring a towel.


----------



## lucks (Oct 16, 2008)

sup all, just wanting to introduce myself and let you guys know that i'm going to be doing ALOT of growing =D and with this forum and all of you guys, i hope my grows will be successful.


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 16, 2008)

today i had a dead bee curled up in a ball and i had 2 dead plants that were completely shrunk and curled up and the leaves were fallen over and down can a bee sting it and kill them or what. there were just fine last night. also i have purple stems. whats that.


----------



## weedsucks (Oct 16, 2008)

how do i decarboxylate my buds


----------



## bobtheviking (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi , first time to the site and a new grower. I am doing my own research as I grow this maidenvoyage first batch and I would like to know what peoples personal prefrence on a good,(doesn't need to be terribly expensive)and effective light solution. I was only planning on maybe 2 crops a year I currently have 10 seedlings doing well. I would like to keep costs low initially and slowly add to my setup. So will fluroicence work in the mean time and untill I can upgrade. The 10 plants are in a 3X2X4 box with 2 24" gro lights fluro. and 2 75 watt natural light incandesent lights.

Thanks in advance on the advice I hope to receive.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 17, 2008)

bobtheviking said:


> Hi , first time to the site and a new grower. I am doing my own research as I grow this maidenvoyage first batch and I would like to know what peoples personal prefrence on a good,(doesn't need to be terribly expensive)and effective light solution. I was only planning on maybe 2 crops a year I currently have 10 seedlings doing well. I would like to keep costs low initially and slowly add to my setup. So will fluroicence work in the mean time and untill I can upgrade. The 10 plants are in a 3X2X4 box with 2 24" gro lights fluro. and 2 75 watt natural light incandesent lights.
> 
> Thanks in advance on the advice I hope to receive.


Welcome Bob. Are you related to Joetheplumber? If you are just trying to get small crops a couple of times a year and if you replace the incandescents with some cfl's you will get some yield. The incandescents produce more heat than light. Keep in mind that you will have some males in those ten plants, usually about 1/2. The way to avoid that is to clone the females you grow. 



> weedsucks*decarboxylation*
> how do i decarboxylate my buds


Sounds like you friends suck too. I have never heard of this, taking all of the carbon out of buds......hmmm.



> koolkidz08today i had a dead bee curled up in a ball and i had 2 dead plants that were completely shrunk and curled up and the leaves were fallen over and down can a bee sting it and kill them or what. there were just fine last night. also i have purple stems. whats that


These are not related events. I always tear apart any plant that dies, take a look at what was happening underground, and try to learn from that. It sounds more like a watering problem. Start a journal and provide details of your grow, we will help you.




> luckssup all, just wanting to introduce myself and let you guys know that i'm going to be doing ALOT of growing =D and with this forum and all of you guys, i hope my grows will be successful.


Welcome, now a journal?



> toweliebanHello all. I look forward to learning a great deal from this forum. Don't forget to bring a towel.


soo.. are you the towlie that got banned? welcome anyway.



> kushman#1w4foot h8foot l7foot how many wud u need for sea of green


The problem isn't the 600 watt light as much as the soil grow, you need three gallon or larger containers for that, this limits how close together you can place them, some folks won't even call it a sog, they may accept 'sog style but with soil' to describe it. Check out Alx journal and see why he says this. 15 plants in three gallon pots would need a 3' by 5' footprint if you use a 'sog style' and trim the bottom 1/3 off your plants, with the height you have, you should be ok with that imo.

Just trying to catch up, so many new folks checking in, welcome all of you. VV


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 17, 2008)

i had three in one and three in another and yesterday there was a dead bee in the pot and i had to dead plants the other plant that is like 2 inches away is perfectly fine nothing wrong. wtf. i think the bee stung it but idk it reall pissed me off because now i have a more of a chance to have males.fuck


----------



## NyteMajesty(420) (Oct 17, 2008)

i just started too and i was wondering will a plant flower if its just getting watered and getting light, like do i need all that fertilizer and stuff like that cuz money is REAL low


----------



## rozzman (Oct 18, 2008)

safe guys im new and im from the uk (london) and ive already set up a thread. got 18 views but no replies! its just a thread asking for any tips on growing ur first plant indoors. i have 8 plants growing. i planted 4 in the same fairly reasonable size pot last saturday, the 11th of oct, and the other 4 are in a diff pot which i planted about 3 days ago. they have come thru and r about 2-3 inches tall now. they r nice and green, and looking healthy. ive already taken up the tip to water it about every 3 days, which im doing. im not a serious grower with all the gear and the temperature and nutrients and what not, just basic skunk plants planted in good garden soil with a lamp. the question i wanna know the answer to most is when should i put them all in seperate pots? remember, they have been growing for 1 week. safe =D


----------



## Roygbiv (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, new here..just wanted to say what up. Smoke good


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 18, 2008)

smoke it up!


----------



## Tiny7987 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello everyone! just wanted to say hi and let you all know i'm new. just found this site surfing the web today while you know. love the site! it's been keeping entertained!!!


----------



## jrsylinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey everybody! New here, great site! Looking to find out if you guys think I am ready to harvest...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 19, 2008)

rozzman said:


> safe guys im new and im from the uk (london) and ive already set up a thread. got 18 views but no replies! its just a thread asking for any tips on growing ur first plant indoors. i have 8 plants growing. i planted 4 in the same fairly reasonable size pot last saturday, the 11th of oct, and the other 4 are in a diff pot which i planted about 3 days ago. they have come thru and r about 2-3 inches tall now. they r nice and green, and looking healthy. ive already taken up the tip to water it about every 3 days, which im doing. im not a serious grower with all the gear and the temperature and nutrients and what not, just basic skunk plants planted in good garden soil with a lamp. the question i wanna know the answer to most is when should i put them all in seperate pots? remember, they have been growing for 1 week. safe =D


Hey rozzman, welcome to the forum. Yesterday would have been a good day to seperate them. Today would be the next best thing. The roots will get tangled vey quickly. VV


----------



## weedalllday (Oct 19, 2008)

just put my first grow into 12/12. litle white pistills have began showing up, im pretty happy


----------



## NyteMajesty(420) (Oct 19, 2008)

i have a very basic setup too, a small closet florescent lights and a fan and a heater......any tips/ pointers??


----------



## CodyCasualtiesEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome thank you very much someone said that the steam stretches when the lights are too far apart is that true? and how often are you supposed to water?


----------



## weedalllday (Oct 19, 2008)

how do you start a thread?


----------



## SSTUBBZZ (Oct 20, 2008)

DAY 3 OF 12/12..........


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 20, 2008)

weedalllday said:


> how do you start a thread?


Go to member list and find wikidbitchofthewest, click on her profile and then Threads started by her. Scan through the list, she posted the directions somewhere, or you could go to page 130 of this thread, I posted a way of doing it there. 
I am not a computer guy or thread starting would be mandatory reading, it is one of the most frequently asked questions. 
Be sure and rep wikid for the instructions, just click on her 'scale of justice' upper right hand side, it will give you a comment line, let her know it was you that gave her the rep, I have to spread it before I can. 
Lots of new folks have checked in, sometimes we get behind, we read your posts and don't respond unless there is a question, so......

Stubz, nice plant, thanx for the pics, we like picture, a picture is like a thousand words. Did I mention we like pictures?



> CodyCasualtiesEnglandAwesome thank you very much someone said that the steam stretches when the lights are too far apart is that true? and how often are you supposed to water?


hey Cody. Yes it is true, the distance between them will depend on the type of light you are using, cfl's etc. can be very close. The simple answer to your question is when your plants need water, that is when you are supposed to water. Determining when that is......stay tuned...



> NyteMajesty(420)i have a very basic setup too, a small closet florescent lights and a fan and a heater......any tips/ pointers??


Welcome Nyte, that means its journal time, read a few, especially ones that sound like the size you have, you will see many tips and pointers, ask questions while you are there, if they pertain to that thread, you will build a circle of advisors. Start one also please?



> jrsylinnHey everybody! New here, great site! Looking to find out if you guys think I am ready to harvest...


Hi Linn, and welcome. Of course that is going to require a little more information then we have now, it does sound like you are ready, we are going to need pictures to find out if your plants are.



> Tiny7987Hello everyone! just wanted to say hi and let you all know i'm new. just found this site surfing the web today while you know. love the site! it's been keeping entertained!!!


Hello tiny, shit we must have missed something, we were trying to inform you and all we did was entertain you. Its all good, we do have some interesting discussions.lol

Couple thing I want to mention, SeeMoreBuds books, especially Marijuana Buds For Less , I bought one at Barnes and Nobles, well worth the $16.95, I think he has some package specials as well.
When you start your journal details are helpful, be sure a link your journal in your signature, that way when you post a question or comment in someone else's journal they will be able to follow the link to yours, and remember we like pictures. Welcome!! VV


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 20, 2008)

hey everyone D Boy here letting everyone know that my grow has ended my friends mom found our shit in the attic and wanted it out so we put it in a closet and she found it 2 days later. shes a bitch though. my journey has ended and i wanted to say thanx to alex420 and cybergirl. u helped me alot and thanx to the site manager because without this this site i wouldnt have made it very far. i will make my visits to say hi and thats about it. gonna have to wait until spring. outside growing IS ALL I CAN DO.


Peace D Boy


----------



## towelieban (Oct 20, 2008)

soo.. are you the towlie that got banned? welcome anyway.

No, I'm new here. Thanks, lookin' to grow some gold and diamonds.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

weedalllday said:


> how do you start a thread?


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanx again, I couldn't remember were to find it, gotta luv old people. VV


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, I think I should just post it every few pages, someone always asks


----------



## JTALO111 (Oct 20, 2008)

how do you start a thread


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

JTALO111 said:


> how do you start a thread


lol, that's a joke, right?


----------



## JTALO111 (Oct 20, 2008)

no not a joke


----------



## JTALO111 (Oct 20, 2008)

I know how to grow but never and some of you people need help, so compu me in and we'll grow some of the best???


----------



## FLYING BRYAN 1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey whats up .... New to this gig and just saying i'm impressed with this site ... No idea these existed .. Never looked befor....


----------



## Rom420 (Oct 20, 2008)

What's up all? This is my 1st post. I'm a member on another site just like this one. Just found this one and there are ALOT more people here. Lookin forward to sharing some knowledge with all of you. I'm in my 2nd grow but still consider myself a noobie. Though I have learned alot! Thanks for having me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

JTALO111 said:


> no not a joke


That's pretty bad then, when this was posted like...three posts above your question



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html





JTALO111 said:


> I know how to grow but never and some of you people need help, so compu me in and we'll grow some of the best???


Huh?


----------



## jrhall04 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I just moved to Florida not to long ago, which is a place i always wanted to live. Only problem is when i left my old state, i was unable to find the QP i was looking for and the 1/2 oz i found, has been smoked up for a while now lol. Well the state i came from, we're use to getting good cheap brick weed $20 a qtr $50 a oz on occassions. We always use to bet that weed was better in Cali and Florida. Well i know theres good weed here in florida, but i only been lucky on the first sack i bought $20 for an 8th which was well worth it. Now i've bought 5 sacks since then and the weed has not been that great, i'm paying n e where form 40 to 50 a qtr. Well the last sack i bought i ran out of yesterday and im defiantly not calling the only wannabe weed man i know, because of the quality and i dont't even think the last sack weighed right. (I had scales i just let a friend have them before i left for FL and havent bought n e yet). So i'm done buying weed unless i find the HOOK UP lol, if fiening is what i have to do until i can hopefully harvest a crop. fiening is what ill have to do and fiening i am doing right now as i right this post lol. Now back to the point of this post, I have 12 seeds 6 i have germinating right now, i hope to grow these indoors. I've been reading on what to do but very limited on cash right now. So if n e one can throw me a couple cheap ideas to grow for my first time it will be greatly appreciated. I want to grow the fastest possible and still have good smoke for myself. thanks guys hope u all take care. TY


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

jrhall04 said:


> Well I just moved to Florida not to long ago, which is a place i always wanted to live. Only problem is when i left my old state, i was unable to find the QP i was looking for and the 1/2 oz i found, has been smoked up for a while now lol. Well the state i came from, we're use to getting good cheap brick weed $20 a qtr $50 a oz on occassions. We always use to bet that weed was better in Cali and Florida. Well i know theres good weed here in florida, but i only been lucky on the first sack i bought $20 for an 8th which was well worth it. Now i've bought 5 sacks since then and the weed has not been that great, i'm paying n e where form 40 to 50 a qtr. Well the last sack i bought i ran out of yesterday and im defiantly not calling the only wannabe weed man i know, because of the quality and i dont't even think the last sack weighed right. (I had scales i just let a friend have them before i left for FL and havent bought n e yet). So i'm done buying weed unless i find the HOOK UP lol, if fiening is what i have to do until i can hopefully harvest a crop. fiening is what ill have to do and fiening i am doing right now as i right this post lol. Now back to the point of this post, I have 12 seeds 6 i have germinating right now, i hope to grow these indoors. I've been reading on what to do but very limited on cash right now. So if n e one can throw me a couple cheap ideas to grow for my first time it will be greatly appreciated. I want to grow the fastest possible and still have good smoke for myself. thanks guys hope u all take care. TY


'tis the time of the season for indoor hydro.


----------



## Else (Oct 21, 2008)

Yo. Else Here.. This is my first time growing and I've been on this site for like.. a week. Does anyone know if I can grow with a 40 watt lamp.. lmao i know people use 250-1000 watts but hey... I'm low on money and I just wanna know if my table lamp (40 watts) can help grow a plant..


----------



## caspar (Oct 22, 2008)

anyone know anything about white dwarf from budda seeds bought some going to grow outside temperature outside is ok about 25 30 in day about 20 of night but with a lot of condensation in morning anyone know anything about this particular breed of plant thks


----------



## Roseman (Oct 22, 2008)

This is a great thread to introduce yourself, but you might want to go to a specific thread about the subject you are asking a question about. 
OR start a new thread. To start a new thread, you go to that Forum that you want to put it in and click NEW THREAD.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2008)

anyone seen a plant that grows 3 nodes everytime instead of 2


----------



## tnguy (Oct 23, 2008)

this is my first time growing and i hope i learn something new everyday


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 23, 2008)

Not sure about the nodes.. 

Welcome! Poke around the site.. you'll find all kinds of neat things to learn about every grow method to suit your fancy and your budget. Tickle your eyes and inspire you to grow your own happiness.


Most importantly. SMOKE MORE WEED


----------



## moymarijuano (Oct 24, 2008)

aim trying to grow my first herb but its shwiggity shwag herb seeds i put like 20 seeds in a plastic cop can some one help me please


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 24, 2008)

Help how? Are they germinated?


----------



## moymarijuano (Oct 24, 2008)

i don't think so my big bro made one grow i dont know how but hee did


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 24, 2008)

if you just put seeds in a cop your gonna be in trouble...lol. or if they are in a cup you might wanna put some water on them thats usually the first step.but gl anyways


----------



## 92bubble (Oct 24, 2008)

whats up ya'll, i'm growing a small crop indoors and its the first time i've grown indoors, they've just sprouted and are about 3 weeks old, i've been feeding them miracle grow also but as read more posts i see alot of people are against that, so what should i use? i've done a little research and found out the nitrogen is what they use the most of in the beginning, but what helps them flower and how long do i have before i need to start worrying about that, also, about when will they start to smell? appreciate any advice anybody has to offer


----------



## moymarijuano (Oct 24, 2008)

i put a water 

but i need to know if they will grow 

how long dose it take to grow shwag


----------



## moymarijuano (Oct 24, 2008)

i put water 

but how long dose it take to grow shwag


----------



## ElGrimReefer (Oct 25, 2008)

hi eveyone please help, i have AN sensi grow part a&b and it seems that i still need a lil more nitrogen so i went along without associating with an experience hydro guy but only put half strength and they babies are 2 weeks old and looking beautiful and i just dont want them getting hurt will i be ok on my lil experiment or should i flush and start over on nutes im thinking it would work since w/ advanced nutes u still need other nutes like voodoo and b-52 senzym too i think so will my babies be ok any suggestion please only hydro guys.


----------



## JulzJlz (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey, I've been looking at this site for a few weeks and have learned alot. Only issue I have is that I never see anyone "online" and when I posted a question I couldn't find the answer if it was answered. It's a great site but kinda difficult to track your own questions due to sooooo many posts. My question was about the harvest process. I couldn't find my answer so I winged it and pulled em and hung em upside down...not even sure why but hopefully that was the right thing to do. Happy token and keep growin....what's the BFD? Keep away from me if I've been drinking (4 beers) 
and driving but follow me when I'm stoned!!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 25, 2008)

JulzJlz said:


> Hey, I've been looking at this site for a few weeks and have learned alot. Only issue I have is that I never see anyone "online" and when I posted a question I couldn't find the answer if it was answered. It's a great site but kinda difficult to track your own questions due to sooooo many posts. My question was about the harvest process. I couldn't find my answer so I winged it and pulled em and hung em upside down...not even sure why but hopefully that was the right thing to do. Happy token and keep growin....what's the BFD? Keep away from me if I've been drinking (4 beers)
> and driving but follow me when I'm stoned!!!!


Hey Julz, welcome to the forum, you are right, this is not a chatroom, its a forum, and learning how to negotiate the site does take time, if I were looking for the information you were I would have probably looked for a section on harvesting, of course we have one. 
I would suggest starting a journal, tell us what went on, whats going on and ask you questions there, you will normally get a response in a day, if you provide lots of details you will get a better response. 
You would probably want to read some information on curing as well, it would be a shame to get this far and overdry it, you do have tine to read about that, its usually close to a week hanging before its dry enough to cure. Congradulations on your harvest, now tell us how you did it please. Maybe you could help the guy with twenty seeds in a 'plastic cop', sounds like he is looking for some help? VV


----------



## Roseman (Oct 25, 2008)

JulzJlz said:


> Hey, I've been looking at this site for a few weeks and have learned alot. Only issue I have is that I never see anyone "online" and when I posted a question I couldn't find the answer if it was answered. It's a great site but kinda difficult to track your own questions due to sooooo many posts. My question was about the harvest process. I couldn't find my answer so I winged it and pulled em and hung em upside down...not even sure why but hopefully that was the right thing to do. Happy token and keep growin....what's the BFD? Keep away from me if I've been drinking (4 beers)
> and driving but follow me when I'm stoned!!!!


Go to My Rollitup and click My Subscriptions to find your posts


----------



## CHAMORROPRINCESS (Oct 25, 2008)

hey.....very new here and to the growing process....been growing my baby for about 2-3 months more on the 3 months side..and my questions is what do th ebuds look like when they form....i've searched endlessly and was unable to find a thread or pics of what they look like. Unsure of what she is...she is about 36 in tall and has white hairs everywhere. 25percent have turned brown and now i think i see a little red flower forming..is that what i'm looking for... PLease help


----------



## CHAMORROPRINCESS (Oct 25, 2008)

how can i post a new question under the catorgory that i need to


----------



## CHAMORROPRINCESS (Oct 25, 2008)

how to start a thread


----------



## CHAMORROPRINCESS (Oct 25, 2008)

Please help......i'm trying to learn how to post a new tread....but no one will tell me how to


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 25, 2008)

go to the appropriate thread and up on the left side is a tab that says"THREAD" click that and it gives you options choose which option suits you best hope that helps


----------



## CHAMORROPRINCESS (Oct 25, 2008)

How to post a new thread.....some one please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHAMORROPRINCESS (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 25, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 25, 2008)

And posting your question over and over won't get it answered any faster, so please, kick back, relax, and wait patiently for an answer


----------



## DR WeeD (Oct 25, 2008)

whats up peeps? see ya around........


----------



## magowner (Oct 26, 2008)

hello! i really enjoy all the information i have already learned on this site


----------



## snipz (Oct 26, 2008)

hi guys 
im a total noobie to the art of weed cultivation having been reduced to buying poor quality resin for some months now and at stupidly high prices i decided to find out the cheapest way of growing a couple of plants in my garage so i can at least look forward to a decent smoke in the future and experience the feeling of enjoying my own homegrown bud.Im on a tight budget and have limited space so i did a bit of homework and purchased 4 plug in light fittings and a timer for £12 from discount shop.I then went to my local Aldi were they had an offer on energy saving bulbs for 99p each so i got 4x 20w 2700k 1200 lumen bulbs. What ive read so far these are red bulbs so i need to get a set of blue bulbs aswell and a fan.Im planning on placing them in a big cardboard box i got from the back of ASDA that used to house a fridge and spraying it matte white inside. Am i heading in the right direction any advise would be much welcomed 

peace and happy smoking


----------



## JulzJlz (Oct 26, 2008)

*Hey Victor,*
*Thanks for the response. I took your advise and checked out the curing process. I'm on the right track so far, trimmed off the leaves and am just leaving the bud to hang a bit longer, then off to the paper bags and then jars. Does the whole process make the smoke any more potent? I started my girls very late and had to pull due to weather. I'm concerned they weren't mature enough when i pulled them. They do have buds but not very tight ones. I did read up on the whole color thing but my bare eye couldn't tell. For the guy with "seeds in a cop" good luck. I started my seeds in little peat pots with regular potting soil and a tad of perlite. As they grew stronger I transplanted into a larger pot then into the flower bed they went. They were a little under 4 feet tall but grew nicely considering the late start. I watered them every couple days and miracle grow once a week. I did learn from this site how to tell the male from the female which was a big help cause I had to trash 2 plants. My next adventure is to try to make some hash from the clippings. With what I learned here I'm hoping to do better next season by getting an earlier start. My seeds I started with were just some that I kept out of bag stuff I thought worthy of keeping. I didn't get too technical and seemed to do ok. Thanks again for this site and forum. It's been a big help.*
*Keep growin and token! *


----------



## Cheffy Mchaggis (Oct 26, 2008)

i need some advice, i have been married for six years and am the father of two. my wife and i have talked about me doing a stealth, box grow in my closet in order to save money and i think i finally have her blessing. problem is i'm nervous. we rarely have company and the cops have never come, i'm just scared of losing my kids. i would grow for my own use and would only grow one or two. how bad do you think it could be?


----------



## Cheffy Mchaggis (Oct 26, 2008)

also, how do i post my own thread so i don't have to hitchhike on other peoples?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


here you go cheffy.



money? or risk your children?

come on man, just wait.

not worth the risk.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheffy Mchaggis said:


> i need some advice, i have been married for six years and am the father of two. my wife and i have talked about me doing a stealth, box grow in my closet in order to save money and i think i finally have her blessing. problem is i'm nervous. we rarely have company and the cops have never come, i'm just scared of losing my kids. i would grow for my own use and would only grow one or two. how bad do you think it could be?


That would depend on where you live, it could be as bad as prison and loss of property, in one of the Asian countries it could mean a death sentence. Having said that, I have a few plants growing, I don't think its a big deal, I don't really have to have total stealth though, youngest child just turned 18. The risk for a few plants wouldn't be much different than possesion. 
To start a thread, read the posts on this page. VV


----------



## Roseman (Oct 26, 2008)

CHAMORROPRINCESS said:


> how to start a thread


Look up at the top left hand corner,
click MARIJUANA GROWING and pic the Catoagory or Thread Room or Forum you want , then click NEW Thread in top left corner.


----------



## bog420 (Oct 26, 2008)

Howdy folks bog420 here. newbie on this forum ... but oldbie with the grow habit. The stash is dwindling down and it is time to fire up and crank through a few harvests. My last run was pretty successful, i have a jar of white widow, a half of afgani, and one more hash ball left - and the lights have been off for three years now!

in the mean time, i have changed lattitudes, and will have to build a new setup. i am living pretty urban now (country boy to the city), so stealth on the new setup is key. i am finishing the design of the new chamber and i am always looking for feedback and suggestions.

the plan - i have genetics on the way to start with. I will be using a pair of 400watt metal halide lamps (enhanced spectrum) with homemade air cooled hoods, and planning on doing a scrog with a recirculating dripper system. I am an old fan of general hydro products, and will go with their flora nutes. additives will be fluvic and silicone. the medium will be coco.

I will probably pop a post up with the grow room design and build, toss up a log as things progress.

Was anyone around here part of the NaturesHigh forum run by racefan? I have been out of the scene for a long time, and miss some of those characters! I was bogrow69 on that forum.

Anyhow - just wanted to say howdy and looking forward to talking with you folks.

bog


----------



## daggerbud (Oct 26, 2008)

well from the sounds of it your baby is doing fine just dont forget to water it, oh and what strain is it ,please do tell if you know.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 27, 2008)

snipz said:


> hi guys
> im a total noobie to the art of weed cultivation having been reduced to buying poor quality resin for some months now and at stupidly high prices i decided to find out the cheapest way of growing a couple of plants in my garage so i can at least look forward to a decent smoke in the future and experience the feeling of enjoying my own homegrown bud.Im on a tight budget and have limited space so i did a bit of homework and purchased 4 plug in light fittings and a timer for £12 from discount shop.I then went to my local Aldi were they had an offer on energy saving bulbs for 99p each so i got 4x 20w 2700k 1200 lumen bulbs. What ive read so far these are red bulbs so i need to get a set of blue bulbs aswell and a fan.Im planning on placing them in a big cardboard box i got from the back of ASDA that used to house a fridge and spraying it matte white inside. Am i heading in the right direction any advise would be much welcomed
> 
> peace and happy smoking


Welcome to our forum snipz, we have all been there, and yes you are headed in the right direction for what you want to accomplish. If getting 8 oz of dry bud from three female plants would be of interest to you I recommend SeeMoreBuds book, *Marijuana Buds For Less *. Its 16.95 US, available on the net and at Barnes and Nobles book stores here. The bulbs you purchased will be fine to start with, should be the other spectrum for seeds, get the book before you invest more money on a limited budget. 
You should read a few journals, there are literally thousands here, pick a few that sound like the kind of space you have and the type of medium you are planning on using, most of them have pictures. Try to find a few that are 3 to 6 months old and read the whole thread, ask questions if they pertain to what is being discussed. Start a journal, put all of these details in it, send me a link when you do, and check out our journal contest, Garden Knowm is heading that one up. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 27, 2008)

bog420 said:


> Howdy folks bog420 here. newbie on this forum ... but oldbie with the grow habit. The stash is dwindling down and it is time to fire up and crank through a few harvests. My last run was pretty successful, i have a jar of white widow, a half of afgani, and one more hash ball left - and the lights have been off for three years now!
> 
> in the mean time, i have changed lattitudes, and will have to build a new setup. i am living pretty urban now (country boy to the city), so stealth on the new setup is key. i am finishing the design of the new chamber and i am always looking for feedback and suggestions.
> 
> ...


Welcome bog, howdy and start that journal, alx just posted wikids directions and roseman gives the advice on this page as well. Send my a link when you post it and check out our journal contest, Garden Knowm (Aka SeeMoreBuds ) is heading that one up. VV


----------



## imstoked (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all, imstoked here! New to RIU and have a few questions! Like when is it that you top a plant to make it grow more? What lights are best to add with an aerogarden pro200?


----------



## ctvoigts (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey this is chris from so cal. I am still learning alot. looking to start growing soon. im diggin the site.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## JulzJlz (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheffy...dude...no matter how bad you want to grow I wouldn't with the kids. That's a pretty price to pay if you get busted...not something you want your kids tagged with every where they go. I refrained after I started my family and now they're older and gone and it's my time again....it comes back around eventually. Your choice.


----------



## netpirate (Oct 27, 2008)

hey everyone. im new to this site and am hoping to learn a lot!


----------



## NLuvWitMaryJane (Oct 27, 2008)

yo im trying 2 post pics of my grow box to get feed back and info wat do i do


----------



## taxed2damax (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, im 2-3 weeks max from harvesting my 1st indoor crop. (Silver Pearl). Despite the many wrong turns ive taken the end result although far less then i was hoping, however is looking ok , I will put up some pic's when i get a camera. Have been searching the net viewing the different options out there on drying, manicuring etc and came across this sight, so yea, here i am, all the way from New Zealand (Which isnt apart of Australia


----------



## taxed2damax (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey netpirate, I like your disclaimer  well done..hehe


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## mjh0817 (Oct 27, 2008)

my true question is are my plants at the right size for their age? they ( 11 seedlings) are 4 weeks old and the average size is about 8-10in. with three nodes. 

in the event they are lagging; i'll explain my setup. i have 18in. pots under 8 100w cfl's(6 in away from top) as well as 2 18in. 75w blue ray flouresent grow lights(3 in away). my soil is mix of perlite, manure, standard soil mix no nutrients. i feed once every 2-3 days pending soil moisture with pro-grow.

i do know that i have red stems and this usually means potassium deff. however my soil test kit shows med-high conc. of it. i'll try to post a pic if them can get a camera but till then my words have to say it all.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 28, 2008)

mjh0817 said:


> my true question is are my plants at the right size for their age? they ( 11 seedlings) are 4 weeks old and the average size is about 8-10in. with three nodes.
> 
> in the event they are lagging; i'll explain my setup. i have 18in. pots under 8 100w cfl's(6 in away from top) as well as 2 18in. 75w blue ray flouresent grow lights(3 in away). my soil is mix of perlite, manure, standard soil mix no nutrients. i feed once every 2-3 days pending soil moisture with pro-grow.
> 
> i do know that i have red stems and this usually means potassium deff. however my soil test kit shows med-high conc. of it. i'll try to post a pic if them can get a camera but till then my words have to say it all.


 
Welcome to our forum. Your plant sound like they are doing fine under the conditions you describe, let me explain. You have them in 18" pots, they will spend some extra effort filling the pot with roots. Once that happens you will 'see' more vigorous above ground growth.
Your light should be closer to you plants than that, almost touching, Garden Knowm Posted a thread about placing cfl's after he wrote the book. I think it was Proximaty af cfl's or something like that.
It sound like you have enough lights to get some yeild if you meet the law of averages and have 5 or 6 females.
Anything else would require a picture and wikid has graciously repeated her post of instruction for doing so. VV



> taxed2damax*Hi to Every1*
> Hi everyone, im 2-3 weeks max from harvesting my 1st indoor crop. (Silver Pearl). Despite the many wrong turns ive taken the end result although far less then i was hoping, however is looking ok , I will put up some pic's when i get a camera. Have been searching the net viewing the different options out there on drying, manicuring etc and came across this sight, so yea, here i am, all the way from New Zealand (Which isnt apart of Australia


Welcome max, this requires a journal. We have a lady growing outdoors in New Zealand. Send me a link when you post that journal. VV




> NLuvWitMaryJaneyo im trying 2 post pics of my grow box to get feed back and info wat do i do


You will want to read what wikid as posted, its on this page. We also have an I Love You Thread.



> netpiratehey everyone. im new to this site and am hoping to learn a lot!


Welcome, be sure and check out our Ladies Threads? Wikid started one, you can search for it by clicking her name, go to her profile and find all threads started by Wikidbchofthewest. VV



> ctvoigtsHey this is chris from so cal. I am still learning alot. looking to start growing soon. im diggin the site.


welcome chris, what would you like us to call you? VV



> imstokedHi all, imstoked here! New to RIU and have a few questions! Like when is it that you top a plant to make it grow more? What lights are best to add with an aerogarden pro200?


Hey stoked, welcome. We have several thread posted by folks with aerogardens. Topping a plant doesn't make it grow more, it just changes the direction of growth from vertical to horizontal.

Just want to welcome you all to our group, journals are almost a requirement. They allow us to see all of the details in one place. Don't forget to include pictures, we like pictures, a picture in like a thousand words and did I mention pictures.  VV


----------



## mjh0817 (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks i'm going to buy a camera soon so that i can start a journal. you say these lights are enough for now so i'll stick with them for another week or so then i'm switching them to a hps. how much bigger than 18in pots do i need for the flowering stage?


----------



## feliks420 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi guys, feliks from Canada here, see you around the forums!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 28, 2008)

mjh0817 said:


> thanks i'm going to buy a camera soon so that i can start a journal. you say these lights are enough for now so i'll stick with them for another week or so then i'm switching them to a hps. how much bigger than 18in pots do i need for the flowering stage?


Is 18" the diameter or the depth, doesn't really natter 3 1/2 gallon pots are fine, you will not need anything bigger, it will limit how close to each other you can put your plants, the cfl's should give you flexibility. The hps will need to be air cooled. VV


----------



## okaoka (Oct 28, 2008)

New to this 25 days in from seed...what now? any suggestions?
in at night out in day under sun, Aussie sun...how do they look?
no nutes just H2O....


----------



## squints68 (Oct 28, 2008)

hey guys/gals! what's up! i have grown befor but just tryed to germ and can't seem to get anything happing?? bad seeds??they was just plain old bag seed. how safe is it to buy seeds(that will germ.)??? hows the safest???


----------



## lildogruss23 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi im a long time s..s...st..stoner and i NEED infortmation on my upcoming growing career! i wanted to start small and simple so i bought an aerogarden pro 200. I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO GROW FOR MONTHS BUT I NEED GUIDANCE FROM A PRO!!! PLEASE GIVE ME SOME HELP. I WILL RETURN THE FAVOR FOR YOUR SERVICES IF ITS POSSIBLE...basically im asking for a strategy guide. im attempting to growing white widow and AK-48 . i want to know EVERY detail needed for a success. how many inches does my lighting need to be away from the plants/seedlings? At what point after the germinated seeds have been planted should i start giving them nutrients?? what nutes should i use? where can i find these nutes? what lighting should i use for 5-8 potentional plants? where can i find these lights? what kind of lighting should i use when its time to flower? how many hours a days should i have my lights on and off while they are sprouting through the soil? lighting time on/off for week 1? week #2?? week 3? 4? 5? and so on and so forth... is 75degrees(F) good for the grow? i have a fan blowing on them as well... Please note that i am using an aerogarden pro 200, but i have about a $200 budget a month as well for any purchases possibly needed. HELP NEEDED PLEASE!!


----------



## Michoacan420 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am a first time grower and would like some feedback on my baby. thanks


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome and goodness, you are thorough! There are some great Aero threads out there.. here's a link to one I like, lots of good info and fat dank nugs.


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/101376-mini-aeroponic-garden.html#post1208392


Happy browsing! All the answers are here!


----------



## towelieban (Oct 28, 2008)

moymarijuano said:


> how long dose it take to grow shwag


Now thats funny. Thanks for the giggle


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 29, 2008)

okaoka said:


> New to this 25 days in from seed...what now? any suggestions?
> in at night out in day under sun, Aussie sun...how do they look?
> no nutes just H2O....
> 
> ...


These were planted on 9/22. We will need more details, they look a little stretched and sparse. VV


----------



## Greenfoot713 (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I'm not a serious grower. I just threw some seeds in a small flower pot of soil a couple months ago to see what would happen. I'm not that worried about the outcome. I just want to know the basics. There's a lot of information and a lot of it has to do with hardcore growing techniques. I'll just say I have two main plants. One is a male I guess. It is about a foot tall and leans. The other is I guess a female. It is a couple inches high. It has the little white pistol thingeys and they are starting to turn brown. I think this one is about 2-3 months old. Do they have anything to do with each other? Oh, they're indoors and get direct sunlight and exposure to outside. I don't have any fancy equipment for it. Like I said, I did it just to see what would happen and something did. I read some and everyone says don't just use random seeds, but I did. I wasn't smoking dirt at the time, so it might be of a higher quality. I just want to know if I have any chance of getting anything from the little girl...or guy or both. Whatever. Sorry, I don't have more details. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

the male will give you nothing but pollen.
chop it down.

the female is only a couple inches and already flowering?

you might be lucky if you get a gram of smokable from that little lady.
read the growfaq.

it's on the toolbar at the top of this page.


----------



## Kingbud420 (Oct 29, 2008)

quick question can anyone tell me where to get good seeds in canada?


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 29, 2008)

^ r u f'n serious !


----------



## cybergrl23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Everywhere?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

greenhouse seed co.


----------



## Goof000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new here just signed up and I'm from 'sunny' old England. I've read quite a few really good tutorials (On this site) but I just want to ask a quick question.

Is it possible to grow a 2-3 plants in a cupboard on a small budget? 

I'll try and explain myself a bit better, 'Newbie' isn't a strong enough word for me in the growing sense, smoked a fair bit over my life . So I'm wondering I only want to grow a couple of plants in a cupboard. I don't really want to spend money apart from the basic (I understand I need to spend money on Lights etc).

I know you get these questions ALL the time but any tips for me on a couple of plants on a nothing budget for some average green?

Cheers


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Oct 29, 2008)

Ive been surfing this site for a while now. Finally decided to register. Im absorbing all this info like a sponge, im starting a grow when i move in with my gf this april. She's an aspiring geneticist and is strangely cool with the idea of growing (and making new strains and crosses) I study theology and philosophy so there is my motivation to grow. well see you all around i guess


----------



## locoman610 (Oct 30, 2008)

Been snooping around and learning for awile now so I thought I would say hey. Found a plant in my yard while cutting the grass just a little thing but it's female so I dug her up and moved her in. Got a GH Waterfarm from a bud and transplanted again (I know but I am a noob) but she is growing. Only 14 to 16" but all bud and under a 400wHPS and Flora Series Nutes. Decided to try a grow got 8 plants (from bag weed) under FL with homemade drip system(got to love youtube LOL). Planning on taking two clones from each then moving to flower. Figured I would destroy the males along with thier clones. If I can come up with the $$ was thinking on the 8 site waterfarm for my flowering room or might just make a flood and drain system if $$ is tight. Also have a 150W mh not sure what to do with, really not sure of anything just flying by the seat of my pants. Well time to spark one so Thanks for everything I have already learned here and any help I may recieve.

BTW any thoughts on the waterfarm system??


----------



## lildogruss23 (Oct 30, 2008)

any experienced growers on here have any comments on using a negative ion generator?? ive been researching the topic and it looks appealing... thoughts...???


----------



## HighKittie (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey ya`ll!! I`m a first time grower and new to this site!! I got a really good bag and decided to see if they would germinate. They did and I kept the 8 strongest looking ones after 2 weeks. I`m growing in a closet in soil. They are about a month old now and one is looking mighty fine.....about 8 inches tall and very bushy......its worked its way from 3 to 9 leaves......the other ones arent doing as well but are growing nicely. Unfortunately I only have one space and cant make another so when I flower them and see the males can I just dry the males straightaway? I plan on using them for butter.


----------



## HighKittie (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey yeah!!! I`ve been looking at one too to reduce smell in my small closet. They say the it makes plants, people, and pets "feel" better!!!


----------



## HighKittie (Oct 31, 2008)

lildogruss23 said:


> any experienced growers on here have any comments on using a negative ion generator?? ive been researching the topic and it looks appealing... thoughts...???


Hey yeah!! I`ve been looking at them too to reduce smell in my small closet!! They say that it makes plants, people, and pets "feel" better!!


----------



## richyrich24 (Nov 1, 2008)

Im looking for some hints i just got a water farm and want to know if I leave it on all day


----------



## Br64Mobi (Nov 1, 2008)

Finally I have found the right place. Well not only am i new to rollitup but to growing to. I have just recently received four baby plants all with their own 4x4 in. green container which feels a little like Styrofoam. i have kept them under lighting but i need to know what to do next and quickly before all is lost. They are about15'-19' inches any help would be remembered.


----------



## dallasmommy420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Im a Newbie working on stating my first indoor grow. I have setup from HTG and have been practicing with my bagseeds. As I am sick of Dirt weed I am going to ty for my own. I have been very successful in the germinating department and I am moving to the 1st soil medium. I am located a bit in the country and I have limited access to any hydro stores or large nurseries. I have a few questions. I am wondering if anyone has had any luck with any soil mediums from wal-mart, kmart, lowes or home depot. I also have a bag of worm castings and coco coir that came with my kit. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. I have some WW and Alaskian Ice on the way so I want to make sure I have a suitable soil for them to grow in. Also the co I bought my system from sent Monkey Juice Nuiets and I want to know when to start with those.

4 babies in the dirt today....hoping they pop their little heads out and say HIGH!!!!


----------



## smokey luke (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey i'm Luke... just bought some seeds from concept420 for growing in my girlfriends closet and havent planted them yet as i need help with which lighting is best to start of with and how many seeds to a pot? help would be appreciated!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 2, 2008)

dallasmommy420 said:


> > Hey Im a Newbie working on stating my first indoor grow. I have setup from HTG and have been practicing with my bagseeds. As I am sick of Dirt weed I am going to ty for my own. I have been very successful in the germinating department and I am moving to the 1st soil medium. I am located a bit in the country and I have limited access to any hydro stores or large nurseries. I have a few questions. I am wondering if anyone has had any luck with any soil mediums from wal-mart, kmart, lowes or home depot. I also have a bag of worm castings and coco coir that came with my kit. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.
> 
> 
> Welcome dallas, hmmm... a setup from HTG? Ok. germinated and moved to something that came with the kit? The coco-coir that came with the kit is what I use. Just add water, ph'd at 5.5 and soilless medium happens.
> ...


It helps to put a 'Dome' over them until they do, take it off a time or two to get fresh air in and remove it after the get up a couple inches. You can get 'medium' from anywhere, more of them are carrying 'soilless' products now. In his book, Marijuana Buds for Less, SeeMoreBuds used Miracle Grow, just added water properly, no nutes. You would want to read some journals, many different ideas. VV



> Br64MobiFinally I have found the right place. Well not only am i new to rollitup but to growing to. I have just recently received four baby plants all with their own 4x4 in. green container which feels a little like Styrofoam. i have kept them under lighting but i need to know what to do next and quickly before all is lost. They are about15'-19' inches any help would be remembered


That is likely a block of rockwool and you will need to put it in your system. You need to have them on a flowering light schedule, 12 hours of darkness, they will double and possibly triple in size during the first four weeks or so of flowering, you are looking at plants that will be about 5' tall. You need a plan quickly, read some journals. Give us some idea of what you think you want to do? VV




> richyrich24*water farm*
> Im looking for some hints i just got a water farm and want to know if I leave it on all day


The Water Farm, drip hydro system should run maybe 3 to 5 times a day using the Hydroton, never water with lights off. VV



> HighKittie*Hi!! Question....*
> Hey ya`ll!! I`m a first time grower and new to this site!! I got a really good bag and decided to see if they would germinate. They did and I kept the 8 strongest looking ones after 2 weeks. I`m growing in a closet in soil. They are about a month old now and one is looking mighty fine.....about 8 inches tall and very bushy......its worked its way from 3 to 9 leaves......the other ones arent doing as well but are growing nicely. Unfortunately I only have one space and cant make another so when I flower them and see the males can I just dry the males straightaway? I plan on using them for butter.


Hey hi, kittie, You can, they will produce some, not much. Sound like you have a good start, welcome to our group. VV



> locoman610*Well Hello All*
> Been snooping around and learning for awile now so I thought I would say hey. Found a plant in my yard while cutting the grass just a little thing but it's female so I dug her up and moved her in. Got a GH Waterfarm from a bud and transplanted again (I know but I am a noob) but she is growing. Only 14 to 16" but all bud and under a 400wHPS and Flora Series Nutes. Decided to try a grow got 8 plants (from bag weed) under FL with homemade drip system(got to love youtube LOL). Planning on taking two clones from each then moving to flower. Figured I would destroy the males along with thier clones. If I can come up with the $$ was thinking on the 8 site waterfarm for my flowering room or might just make a flood and drain system if $$ is tight. Also have a 150W mh not sure what to do with, really not sure of anything just flying by the seat of my pants. Well time to spark one so Thanks for everything I have already learned here and any help I may recieve.
> 
> BTW any thoughts on the waterfarm system??


Welcome loco, The price I show for the 8 station water farm is $300.00. If that includes everything you need including the medium, it might not be too bad. The controller unit would be hard to duplicate, and pre-made units have some things engineered into them that homemade systems don't have. They do have flexability for moving plants in and out of the system, it will be harder than it looks. I made some flood and drain tables and I bought a few flood trays that I built tables for, the 3' by 3' table could be made for around that same price by the time you get pots and medium. VV


> SmokerOfLightningIve been surfing this site for a while now. Finally decided to register. Im absorbing all this info like a sponge, im starting a grow when i move in with my gf this april. She's an aspiring geneticist and is strangely cool with the idea of growing (and making new strains and crosses) I study theology and philosophy so there is my motivation to grow. well see you all around i guess


 
Welcome, smoker, lots of time to get ready. VV

Goof000Hey guys, I'm new here just signed up and I'm from 'sunny' old England. I've read quite a few really good tutorials (On this site) but I just want to ask a quick question.

Is it possible to grow a 2-3 plants in a cupboard on a small budget? 

I'll try and explain myself a bit better, 'Newbie' isn't a strong enough word for me in the growing sense, smoked a fair bit over my life . So I'm wondering I only want to grow a couple of plants in a cupboard. I don't really want to spend money apart from the basic (I understand I need to spend money on Lights etc).

I know you get these questions ALL the time but any tips for me on a couple of plants on a nothing budget for some average green?

Cheers
[/quote]

Hey goof, welcome to our group, read some journals, lots of folks have described doing this. VV

Welcome all of you, now we need your journals, share your plans, include pictures if you want intelligent answers, dumb looks are still free. VV


----------



## richyrich24 (Nov 2, 2008)

would some one give me some tips ive just purchased a water farm and have a seedling transplant and a bout month and a half old transplant from soil to the farm havent got the lights needed but have 2ft flourescent and a bulb with aluminum reflector the bulb is sylvania that promotes flowering the plants tend to reach toward the bulb rather than the flo light please any input would be great im going to try these lights and c wht happens if dont turnout gud will invest


----------



## richyrich24 (Nov 2, 2008)

also some one said i leave it on all day its a water farm bucket system


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2008)

richyrich24 said:


> also some one said i leave it on all day its a water farm bucket system


Victor Vicious gave you a response in his last post....

The Water Farm, drip hydro system should run maybe 3 to 5 times a day using the Hydroton, never water with lights off. VV


----------



## dallasmommy420 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for the welcome. It is much appreciated. I will try to start a grow journal as soon as I see some action. lol. So using the Coco Coir I don't need to use any soil. Can it be mixed or is that unexceptable. I love my worm castings and wanted to use those too.


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 2, 2008)

^ you can mix it , it is acceptable use your worm castings also .gl w your grow


----------



## So Gro (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm on my first grow with my homemade aero/dwc setup. Bad news today though. 3 out of 4 of my well taken care of plants turned out to be male. All that hard work, wasted. Sorry to bitch, no one knows about my little grow show and I needed to vent. Thanks for listening, I feel better now.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 2, 2008)

So Gro said:


> Hey everyone. I'm on my first grow with my homemade aero/dwc setup. Bad news today though. 3 out of 4 of my well taken care of plants turned out to be male. All that hard work, wasted. Sorry to bitch, no one knows about my little grow show and I needed to vent. Thanks for listening, I feel better now.


Well so...now that you have vented, make some use of the males. What are they good for......cloning practice. You don't care if they make it or not, your just doing it for practice. I always tear them apart and look at the root system as well. VV


----------



## jats (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi All,,,I'm new to this site,, I'm an Aussie girl...been smoking awhile.... I've done a lot of gorilla grows in my youth (in the bush out west).. but haven't had the space to do it for years,,until now.. I tried growing some plants out doors (in my garden) last year and almost did it...but as soon as I harvested 1,,the other 2 got ripped...I was gutted
Well hey wott was I thinking ..I live in the ghettos..I was hoping that my neighbors would respect my space (as I respect theirs)...
I am now trying my hand at indoor gardening (somewhat reluctantly at first)...As my understanding of the process was limited...I got myself a book,,cannabis cultivator by Jeff Ditchfield and that was a gr8 move..
I've also learnt a lot of interesting stuff from this site and am happy to have the help at hand when I need it...I also hope that I can be of assistence to you guys and gals.. I have 2 flowering plants and 10 or so clones on the go...I'm veging under fluros and LEDs and flowering under 2 400w HPS and 2 homemade LED's...1 of the HSPs is only on 1 out of every 3 hrs during the 12/12 cycle
I am experimenting with the LEDs and am finding that for veging they are awesome,,, I'll try to get a grow journal going.... Jats


----------



## my.little.pony (Nov 3, 2008)

Heyy, I'm new here lol


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 3, 2008)

welcome.
any questions?


----------



## ta2rtist (Nov 3, 2008)

new to the forum and the ommp, any suggestions on strains? im running a sativa called #9 and an indica called black liquorice?, and suggestions for 10' by 25' room on lighting?


----------



## good weed (Nov 3, 2008)

hey all, new here and have a cupple questions.

1. how come the search feature isnt working? or is it just me?

2. powdered mold... i hate it how do i kill it?

thanks in advance.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 3, 2008)

good weed said:


> hey all, new here and have a cupple questions.
> 
> 1. how come the search feature isnt working? or is it just me?
> 
> ...


Hasn't worked all that well for a while now, You need a sulphur burner for the powdery mildew, lower the humidity level and get plenty of air circulation. If it still available Al B Fuct posted all of that information in his thread, Get A Harvest Every Two Weeks. You may still be able to read the thread not sure if you can still post in it or not, I do guarantee that it is in there. Welcome to our forum. VV


----------



## good weed (Nov 3, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Hasn't worked all that well for a while now, You need a sulphur burner for the powdery mildew, lower the humidity level and get plenty of air circulation. If it still available Al B Fuct posted all of that information in his thread, Get A Harvest Every Two Weeks. You may still be able to read the thread not sure if you can still post in it or not, I do guarantee that it is in there. Welcome to our forum. VV


 
i heard that sulphur burners make your weed tast nasty, is this true?

p.s thanks for the info!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 4, 2008)

Al is growing about 3# month, he doesn't have any left at the end of the month. I think he described using it 2x a day for like 5 min or so. He would not have posted any thing he hadn't tried. I didn't read it very close, powdery mildew is not a problem for me, I'm don't live in a climate similar to Australia. VV


----------



## jats (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a question..... I had 4 plants 3 NL#5/Haze and an Orange bud.I put them into flower mode and 2 of the NL#5/Haze went male.... I kept 1 and put it outside for a week or so and collected pollen...some of which I dried and froze and some I used fresh to seed a branch or 2 of the remaining NL.. and a bud or so of the Orange..
the seeds seem to be forming nicely (its been 3 weeks)... I was wondering if I needed to harvest them before the unseeded buds to let them (the unseeded buds) get fatter and more smokolishus... I have heard that the NL#5/Haze is a slow developer and needs longer (9 wks +) to finish flowering....does seeding slow it down even more..? Has anyone seeded their own buds b4? ? ?


----------



## lilchubbyfemme (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Gang,

I was reading alot about the aerogarden. My question is can it be left out on the kitchen counter or does it need to be placed in a dark room, like the old fashioned methods?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 4, 2008)

lilchubbyfemme said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I was reading alot about the aerogarden. My question is can it be left out on the kitchen counter or does it need to be placed in a dark room, like the old fashioned methods?


The only time dark matters for your plants is when your flowering. Then you have to make sure they get 12 hours of COMPLETE, UNINTERRUPTED dark.


----------



## jats (Nov 4, 2008)

jats said:


> I have a question..... I had 4 plants 3 NL#5/Haze and an Orange bud.I put them into flower mode and 2 of the NL#5/Haze went male.... I kept 1 and put it outside for a week or so and collected pollen...some of which I dried and froze and some I used fresh to seed a branch or 2 of the remaining NL.. and a bud or so of the Orange..
> the seeds seem to be forming nicely (its been 3 weeks)... I was wondering if I needed to harvest them before the unseeded buds to let them (the unseeded buds) get fatter and more smokolishus... I have heard that the NL#5/Haze is a slow developer and needs longer (9 wks +) to finish flowering....does seeding slow it down even more..? Has anyone seeded their own buds b4? ? ?


 Did I post my question in the wrong place??? I'm still working my way around the site


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 4, 2008)

jats said:


> Did I post my question in the wrong place??? I'm still working my way around the site


I've never seeded a branch, so I have no idea

This is a welcome thread, and while you're free to post questions, you might get more answers if you start your own thread. That way people will see the title of your thread and know you have a question. When people see this thread all they see is "Welcome new members" and they have to actually come in to see that you need help. 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## jats (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the feed back :^D...I'll give it a go


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 4, 2008)

jats said:


> I have a question..... I had 4 plants 3 NL#5/Haze and an Orange bud.I put them into flower mode and 2 of the NL#5/Haze went male.... I kept 1 and put it outside for a week or so and collected pollen...some of which I dried and froze and some I used fresh to seed a branch or 2 of the remaining NL.. and a bud or so of the Orange..
> the seeds seem to be forming nicely (its been 3 weeks)... I was wondering if I needed to harvest them before the unseeded buds to let them (the unseeded buds) get fatter and more smokolishus... I have heard that the NL#5/Haze is a slow developer and needs longer (9 wks +) to finish flowering....does seeding slow it down even more..? Has anyone seeded their own buds b4? ? ?


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html here is a link for you. VV


----------



## jackx (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey guys. first time poster, long time smoker 

im about 3 days into my very first indoor grow. Im gonna buy a compact flash card so i can transfer with my digicam later! ill keep you posted


----------



## MARAVALU (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey all,
Newbie to this forum and to growing in general.
In the middle of my first grow at the moment and any and all help would be appreciated. I'm in 2nd week of vegetative stage at the moment.
Looking forward to hearing from people.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 5, 2008)

you should start up a thread brah


----------



## reefrigerator (Nov 5, 2008)

whats up everyone...glad to see a website like this. my first question is how high is too high for the humidity of a plant in a confined area?


----------



## jats (Nov 5, 2008)

hi reefrigertor,,,there are numerous treads dealing with humidity issues in most of the forums on this site....have you checked out the most asked questions in the neub main page up in the top group of threads.... I'm having trouble keeping my humidity levels past 25% so I have the opp problem...good luck :^)


----------



## chronicobstruction (Nov 5, 2008)

whats good my peeps!

just breaking up my self a bowl bout to toke it up. take it easy everybody


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 6, 2008)

how do u post pictures with a simple reply or while sending a private message. thanks


----------



## Greengarden2214 (Nov 6, 2008)

Whats up everyone? I am starting my first garden. I recently acheived two plants from my younger brother. One of the plants is about 4in
and the other 5in. they both have a pretty good smell and seem pretty healthy right now, but as i watch them day from day they seem to stay the same size. Iam using earth juice as a fert. i dont know what to do! Any advice?

thanks!


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 6, 2008)

^ you must also test your ph when using nutes so you dont lock your plants up "nute lock"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 6, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## Greengarden2214 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks!
how do you post pics on here?


----------



## ObieOnce (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello. Been lurking around these forums for a while and just finally became an active poster.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 6, 2008)

Greengarden2214 said:


> Thanks!
> how do you post pics on here?


Are you effing kidding me? 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## highsoulutions (Nov 6, 2008)

new to the site a freind of mine grew for a while so im giving it a shot not sure where to go from here. But i have a good sized closet fishtank im gonna use but i dont know what soil/fertilizer to use and i will need a strain that has the least stench any reccomindations on what seed to buy and where to get it would be wonderful thanks 


~E


----------



## BongTokinfoo (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys, on my mission to set up my grow room in my new place i came across a bunch of sites but none as helpfull as this one. 

Im new and i cant wait to start my journal


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey everybody I'm new to growing. I've been using most of my time looking everything I can on growing my own marijuana, but I couldn't find enough info on seeds. Should I invest in some quality seeds from an online site or just save some from my last bag? I've heard that inexperience growers should stick with a mostly indica strain, but I've heard the same thing about a sativa/indica mix strain too. What should I do? I guess what I'm trying to say is whats a good strain too start with for your first grow. Help.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

McMurphy said:


> Hey everybody I'm new to growing. I've been using most of my time looking everything I can on growing my own marijuana, but I couldn't find enough info on seeds. Should I invest in some quality seeds from an online site or just save some from my last bag? I've heard that inexperience growers should stick with a mostly indica strain, but I've heard the same thing about a sativa/indica mix strain too. What should I do? I guess what I'm trying to say is whats a good strain too start with for your first grow. Help.


Honestly you should just do your first grow with bagseed. That way you get the experience, then you can do your second grow with some good seeds


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks man, that'll probably be the best thing for my first time--cheaper and easier too. I appreciate the help.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 9, 2008)

McMurphy said:


> Thanks man, that'll probably be the best thing for my first time--cheaper and easier too. I appreciate the help.


welcome Mac, I'm kinda guessing wikidbchofthe west is probably not a man.lmao VV


----------



## Bootlegger4193 (Nov 9, 2008)

Listen i want to start growing my own grass but i don't know what kind of outdoor conditions i need, I live in the midwest of the US (Kansas Nebraska Oklahoma Texas those sort of places). I feel really messed up and pariniod that i might be growing to close to town or that i might not have access to water close enough. I do live over the Ogallala Aquafer and have though about trying to pump my own water but i still don't know... what kind of places should i look for for a place to grow my grass I have the seeds and everything and munys not teh problem. Also if i would be able to run a still in the same location (if it would be safe for the plants) let me know.


----------



## tHiS.QT.iS.hAppY (Nov 9, 2008)

heys im QT from oz. iv just gotten a friend to tip my plant and the top has grown back 3 new heads. i was told it would grow back 2 heads so now im freaking out thinking my plants has been ruined. but then someone told me it was a good thing. is this normal or just something that rarely happens like iv been told? oh and the plant is only in vegetation stage NOT FLOWERING


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

tHiS.QT.iS.hAppY said:


> heys im QT from oz. iv just gotten a friend to tip my plant and the top has grown back 3 new heads. i was told it would grow back 2 heads so now im freaking out thinking my plants has been ruined. but then someone told me it was a good thing. is this normal or just something that rarely happens like iv been told? oh and the plant is only in vegetation stage NOT FLOWERING


its fine.
the plants in my gallery were topped.
they grew 4 ways.

look at my sig.


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 10, 2008)

WHATS GOOD?! Ummm im new here well kinda i have 100 or so post;s but no one really knows me around these parts..im here to LEARN LEARN LEARN soke up as much information as my brian can handel. Im a funny sensitive guy that loves watching life at its finest(yes..the big MJ!) lol any who this is me and nice to meet every one you guys have been a great help with all my questions so far and the info and freindlyness on this site is 100x more then what i expected thank you all so much and thanks for the warm welcome!! WOOOOP soooo whats goin down?


----------



## meat911 (Nov 10, 2008)

what up people ive recently started growing and my plant has only gotten 2ft maybe, im using 3 75watt bulbs and miracle-grow water when I see that soil has become dry or crusty im starting to get yellow leaves on the 2 bottom leaves of the plants is that normal. I've been growing for about 4weeks. oh and only one plant has normal looking leaves the rest are just 3sets of leaves whats up with that if u could let me know maybe I can save my babies ANYONE


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 10, 2008)

New to the site so,,,wuz up people.
My state just passed a new law on medical marijuana nov 4th.
So I can now grow 12 plants legally,Just gonna need some help on how 2's.Looks like a great site so here I am.
Kruzty


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 10, 2008)

Kruzty said:


> New to the site so,,,wuz up people.
> My state just passed a new law on medical marijuana nov 4th.
> So I can now grow 12 plants legally,Just gonna need some help on how 2's.Looks like a great site so here I am.
> Kruzty


 
Welcome to rui, that is only partially accurate, if you have a recommendation from your Doctor for Medical Marijuana, and if you have registered with the Community Health Agency and received your card, then you can legally grow up to 12 plants. It will be about 160 days before it is finalized. VV


----------



## verde (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to this site & from the UK.......so indoor grower!
I've been reading posts for days now & am dying to post & ask questions but I see theres so much info here I need to soak it up & ask later.

I've been a smoker for 20+ years, a regular traveller to Amsterdam & other weed friendly places & I've grown a few single plants for personel a few years ago now & I know the basics (very basics....germinate, pot in soil, veg 24hrs untill 24" then switch to 12/12) dry it & smoke the shizzle!
I had good results from single plants, average 1.5 oz Skunk dry bud.
I'm here to learn about growing alot more on a semi commercial scale, all advice welcome.
Peace to my fellow tokers


----------



## AnthonyxGrow (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey guys, my friends mom gave me a nice quarter of weed with a good amount of seeds. I read an artical about germinating seeds, it said place in cup of water for about 48 hours? Which Im doing now ( its been about three hours ) and I'm wondering, how can I do this the cheapest, quickest, and best way not to get cought. Im doing this in a 4 x 2.5 x 6.6 closet. 4 feet long, 2 1/2 feet wide, 6.6 feet high. I dont care if the buds arnt to big, I just need it so that I can have a little stash to my self. low money to no money is my budget, what could I use to start this asap? thanks.


----------



## daddycrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

im just getting started im off to a good start i want to know if there are any legit seedbanks that will deliver to the US


----------



## Brenton (Nov 10, 2008)

One of the better Seeds banks online today. and yes they send to the US and Nirvana is also a good site. both LEGIT. to legit to quit.
Cannabis Seeds Paradise Seeds Marijuana Seeds


----------



## Brenton (Nov 10, 2008)

AnthonyxGrow said:


> Hey guys, my friends mom gave me a nice quarter of weed with a good amount of seeds. I read an artical about germinating seeds, it said place in cup of water for about 48 hours? Which Im doing now ( its been about three hours ) and I'm wondering, how can I do this the cheapest, quickest, and best way not to get cought. Im doing this in a 4 x 2.5 x 6.6 closet. 4 feet long, 2 1/2 feet wide, 6.6 feet high. I dont care if the buds arnt to big, I just need it so that I can have a little stash to my self. low money to no money is my budget, what could I use to start this asap? thanks.


Well first you could start by getting a job and then once u do that you could click this link right here -->https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq and read all that stuff then you will be golden.


----------



## Home Grown (Nov 11, 2008)

hey guys, I'm a noob so thought I would get the obligatory hello out of the way and get back to my research! Wicked forum I must say, this is the best bonsai site ever!!!


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Nov 11, 2008)

hello all. im from da midwest. i am glad to b here. lol really tho i am starting my first grow. only thing holdin me back is i dont know where to order seeds from that ship to us with this being my first grow.
2 1000w hps
1 400w mh
attic room, well ventillated
grow bed ready made for 25 five gallon pots
fox farm nutes, guano_organic grow
seeds????? 
i am looking for a certain strain called sour diesel, and purple kush. if not purp kush, then bubba kush, can anyone help?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 11, 2008)

chicagokushman23 said:


> hello all. im from da midwest. i am glad to b here. lol really tho i am starting my first grow. only thing holdin me back is i dont know where to order seeds from that ship to us with this being my first grow.
> 2 1000w hps
> 1 400w mh
> attic room, well ventillated
> ...


 
Welcome to our forum kush. Do a search on Marijuana Seeds, then narrow it down. You need to start a journal, wikid has posted how you can do that many times. Your equipment list shows thought, you will need to air cool the 1000 watt lights, the 400 may help heat the attic in winter.
You might want to look at the journals that have been posted here, I would be willing to bet you will find your strain listed, they got their seeds from somewhere, ask them, they love it when questions are asked in there journals, it gets it noticed. When you get your journal started, with pictures of course, send me a link. VV



> Home Grownhey guys, I'm a noob so thought I would get the obligatory hello out of the way and get back to my research! Wicked forum I must say, this is the best bonsai site ever!!!


Welcome home grown, thanx for the kind words. VV



> AnthonyxGrow*Im new! Got some questions, thanks :/*
> Hey guys, my friends mom gave me a nice quarter of weed with a good amount of seeds. I read an artical about germinating seeds, it said place in cup of water for about 48 hours? Which Im doing now ( its been about three hours ) and I'm wondering, how can I do this the cheapest, quickest, and best way not to get cought. Im doing this in a 4 x 2.5 x 6.6 closet. 4 feet long, 2 1/2 feet wide, 6.6 feet high. I dont care if the buds arnt to big, I just need it so that I can have a little stash to my self. low money to no money is my budget, what could I use to start this asap? thanks.


Welcome Anthony, I would suggest SeeMoreBuds book, Marijuana Buds For Less, I bought mine at Barnes and Nobles, $16.95. The author shows how and with what , he harvested 8 oz of dried bud from three female plants using cfl lighting. Check it out. VV



> verdeHi all,
> 
> I'm new to this site & from the UK.......so indoor grower!
> I've been reading posts for days now & am dying to post & ask questions but I see theres so much info here I need to soak it up & ask later.
> ...


Welcome Verde, we have an excellent source for what you are asking about, Al B Fucts Get A Harvest Every Two Weeks. Al is not posting here now, he gives instructions in an easy to understand format. At the time he posted it he was harvesting a pound every two weeks, in the two years he posted. he improved that by 50%, to three pounds a month, his growing area is less than 10' square. Yes, I know 100 pages of journal is a lot to read, consider it an investment, take notes, and heads up, the tables are really smaller than Al first thought, he lives in Australia now and just made an error, corrects it later in the journal. VV



> meat911what up people ive recently started growing and my plant has only gotten 2ft maybe, im using 3 75watt bulbs and miracle-grow water when I see that soil has become dry or crusty im starting to get yellow leaves on the 2 bottom leaves of the plants is that normal. I've been growing for about 4weeks. oh and only one plant has normal looking leaves the rest are just 3sets of leaves whats up with that if u could let me know maybe I can save my babies ANYONE


Welcome meat, two ft for a four week old plant ain't bad, yes it would be normal to lose a few bottom leaves on a plant that tall and 3-75 watt?? lights. What kind of 75 watt light are they? If you do have a problem we will need pictures of the problem, and all of the details you can provide, put them in your new journal, share your plan. VV


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep I know, I still have to wait for my card but no reason not to get things ready.trying to get a list togeather of what I'll need to set up a 4x6 room.Cost of set-up wont be a issue but will shop around for the best prices.Would rather have top of the line then cheap crap.probaly be looking for help in that department,well all of it but a good list will go along way.thanks vv for the hello.


----------



## x Ganja x King x 420 (Nov 11, 2008)

yo i really want to grow my own weed from seed to bud in just a few months i was wandering if anyone could give me some tips on the best ways to do this


----------



## x Ganja x King x 420 (Nov 11, 2008)

oh yeah i also dont know how to start my own thread


----------



## spike1499 (Nov 11, 2008)

hi all bin looking for a new home since muff done the magic act with hg420. bin looking in and reading for a while and looks like i found a new home good wishe's to all.

growem green------------ spike.


----------



## newgrower12 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey...not only am I new to growing. I am new to posting to threads, asking questions, and just plain NEW to Washington State. I just wanted to introduce myself, and say out loud how much pain I am in.

I was not aware Washington State had no dispensaries. I'm a 40 year old SWF, with NO experience with growing. Yet, here I am---trying to get things started.

I am crying right now, because I am in so much pain and have not had any medical marijuana in weeks. I have to suck this pain up , and get myself started, because it fo sure is not going to fall from the sky.

These sites are filled with terms, lingo, and information I'm not sure I will ever understand. I guess I am just asking for someone to hear me. Someone to understand me. Is there anyone out there who understands my frustration as I begin this journey of growing...that I never intended to take.

Someone please tell me it will be alright. Because I am loosing faith I can do this, and I have not even started yet.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Nov 11, 2008)

what up. i been here for a month now and i love this site. a lil info bout me I live on the WestCoast and i decided to save money and grow my own smoke. but yea just sayin what ups to my fellow blazers


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 11, 2008)

newgrower12 said:


> Hey...not only am I new to growing. I am new to posting to threads, asking questions, and just plain NEW to Washington State. I just wanted to introduce myself, and say out loud how much pain I am in.
> 
> I was not aware Washington State had no dispensaries. I'm a 40 year old SWF, with NO experience with growing. Yet, here I am---trying to get things started.
> 
> ...


Welcome to our forum. Washington State has groups that will help you. Start with Norml. Another good resource for you would be SeeMoreBuds Book, Marijuana Buds For Less. In it the author shows how and with what he grew 8 oz of dried bud from three female plants for less than $100.00, pictures for everyday of the plants lives, a section on cloning, ph'ing your water, all you would need to know to get started. How far are you from Portland Oregon? Its available at Barnes and Nobles in the gardening section. Marijuana growing doesn't have to be anymore complicated then throwing seeds in some soil. Its a weed, grown for thousands of years without our help. SOO...relax. we can help you. VV


> KruztyYep I know, I still have to wait for my card but no reason not to get things ready.trying to get a list togeather of what I'll need to set up a 4x6 room.Cost of set-up wont be a issue but will shop around for the best prices.Would rather have top of the line then cheap crap.probaly be looking for help in that department,well all of it but a good list will go along way.thanks vv for the hello.


Your welcome. I live in Michigan, I may be able to help with what you may need. VV


> x Ganja x King x 420yo i really want to grow my own weed from seed to bud in just a few months i was wandering if anyone could give me some tips on the best ways to do this





> x Ganja x King x 420oh yeah i also dont know how to start my own thread


Welcome ganga, the only way you could do this in a couple of months is if you started with clones that are ready to flower, otherwise its 5 months from seed to weed. To see how to start a thread, go back a page or 2, wikid has posted it many times, even gives instructions for including pictures. VV



> spike1499*saying hi from the the uk.*
> hi all bin looking for a new home since muff done the magic act with hg420. bin looking in and reading for a while and looks like i found a new home good wishe's to all.


growem green------------ spike.

Welcome spike, its journal time, pictures are a must, we like pictures, a picture is like a thousand words, and did I mention we like pictures. Welcome all of you. VV


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 11, 2008)

One...more....time!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html

lol


----------



## atomica92 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi I recently joined after using this site as a reference on my growing journey they aren't too big yet but I think I'm about to be very busy soon so I might need some help


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Nov 11, 2008)

OK....so it's been like 20 or so (gulp...can't believe I'm admitting to that!) years since I've done this...memory seems to be a little rusty on some of the finer points! Plus, I don't think I've ever seen this: 
I'm choosing seeds for purchase now, and looking at the seed details, etc., and I notice on "yield" the grams are stated plus "m squared". You know..."m" with a little 2 to the upper right hand side....
I may be missing something really simple here, but wtf does that mean?!

Thanks for the help, and a great board.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 12, 2008)

SoccerMomZoey said:


> OK....so it's been like 20 or so (gulp...can't believe I'm admitting to that!) years since I've done this...memory seems to be a little rusty on some of the finer points! Plus, I don't think I've ever seen this:
> I'm choosing seeds for purchase now, and looking at the seed details, etc., and I notice on "yield" the grams are stated plus "m squared". You know..."m" with a little 2 to the upper right hand side....
> I may be missing something really simple here, but wtf does that mean?!
> 
> Thanks for the help, and a great board.


Welcome zoey, we really don't understand metrics in the US, m2 is meter squared, a little larger than a square yard. The first system I used was produced in the UK and it was a m2, had space for twenty plants in 8" pots. VV


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 12, 2008)

how do i add a profile picture? i've tried different pictures of the correct size, but it always says upload fail or invalid image type. i've even tried html from flickr. am i just too new or what?


----------



## Taylis (Nov 12, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone out there. I recently tried to grow 7 plants but they all died on me. Now I hope to start again soon.


----------



## corysnowboards (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, just saying high. 
Looking to get into growing. This place is full of intelligent people. Thanks for all ur help.


----------



## girljungle (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi 

I am a professional lurker. I have been forcibly delurked due to plant problems. I love this site. 

About me: I am a girl who grows only for me. I can't afford my habit.  I also may have to expand my little grow to include fruit and veg since I love to cook. I'm a excellent cook....


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 12, 2008)

girljungle said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a professional lurker. I have been forcibly delurked due to plant problems. I love this site.
> 
> About me: I am a girl who grows only for me. I can't afford my habit.  I also may have to expand my little grow to include fruit and veg since I love to cook. I'm a excellent cook....


do you have a question?
or a thread?


----------



## girljungle (Nov 12, 2008)

I did have a thread about plant problems. I think it was pretty much answered by a really helpful guy! 

I DO still have a question on when to start flushing....I don't know what to look for but I will post that elsewhere too...


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 12, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=644


----------



## coltsfanky79 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi all! love the site, please excuse any ignorant posts i make in the future lol
im a rookie in the growing dept. Take me under your wing im a fast learner hehe.
Im a competitive shooter in my other spare time

Peace


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 13, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> welcome Mac, I'm kinda guessing wikidbchofthe west is probably not a man.lmao VV


Oh shit... didn't mean it like that lol I have a nasty habit of puttin my foot in my mouth  sorry wikibchofthewest


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 13, 2008)

girljungle said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a professional lurker. I have been forcibly delurked due to plant problems. I love this site.
> 
> About me: I am a girl who grows only for me. I can't afford my habit.  I also may have to expand my little grow to include fruit and veg since I love to cook. I'm a excellent cook....


welcome, do you have a picture of the stove? VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 13, 2008)

atomica92 said:


> Hi I recently joined after using this site as a reference on my growing journey they aren't too big yet but I think I'm about to be very busy soon so I might need some help


Hey atom, welcome to our group. The best way to get help here is to start a journal, post your plan, pictures and questions there, Every time you post it will bring it up as a new post, it will get noticed and the thread will grow. VV


> McMurphyQuote:
> Originally Posted by *VictorVIcious*
> _welcome Mac, I'm kinda guessing wikidbchofthe west is probably not a man.lmao VV_
> 
> Oh shit... didn't mean it like that lol I have a nasty habit of puttin my foot in my mouth  sorry wikibchofthewest


Thats quite alright....once, it made me laugh. VV



> coltsfanky79hi all! love the site, please excuse any ignorant posts i make in the future lol
> im a rookie in the growing dept. Take me under your wing im a fast learner hehe.
> Im a competitive shooter in my other spare time
> 
> Peace


Welcome colt, your personality should serve you well for growing or you wouldn't be competitive. VV




> corysnowboardsHey, just saying high.
> Looking to get into growing. This place is full of intelligent people. Thanks for all ur help.


Welcome cory, we will see you around the forums. Read a lot, ask questions, read some more. VV



> n00604173how do i add a profile picture? i've tried different pictures of the correct size, but it always says upload fail or invalid image type. i've even tried html from flickr. am i just too new or what?


I think you are right, seems like it was around 50 posts, try again. Maybe it tells you somewhere, sorry, old folks are forgetful. Welcome anyway. What do we call you? VV


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 13, 2008)

you can call me samson


----------



## maitreya (Nov 14, 2008)

My first forum post rightious..well my name is maitreya and im growing with the help of a collective and delivery service im a medical marijuana patient for about 4 years now. I started off in the Los angeles area dispensaries when they first started opening so im a member of "every" los angeles collective. i met alot of cool people in those collectives tasted alot of medicine.Ended up moving up to the bay area, ive tried alot of collectives in the bay area.So what i think im trying to say is, I know the different strains pretty well,and which club's kinda suck an rip people off. lol .. So, Im starting indoor 3rd week flowering of some Lamb's Bread, Alaskan Madenuska Thunderfuck,or watever it's called. And O.G. kush, and som jack herer. All were clones in grodan cubes using one gallon pot's planted still in the cube, a little sticking about a half inch above soil into some Foxfarm soil, i've been using B.C. bloom,boost and grow nutrients,Thrive alive B-1, Awsome blossoms, MagiCal, and Sugar Daddy. dont have a good camera yet,will soon. anyway namaste. bye's


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 14, 2008)

far out. nice to meet you


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow! Wish I had looked here the first day I joined here. Oh well. My name is obvious, and I am here to learn as much as possible, so that I can constantly pass on new knowledge!!!


----------



## atomica92 (Nov 14, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Hey atom, welcome to our group. The best way to get help here is to start a journal, post your plan, pictures and questions there, Every time you post it will bring it up as a new post, it will get noticed and the thread will grow. VV
> 
> 
> Thats quite alright....once, it made me laugh. VV
> ...


how do I start a journal


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> One...more....time!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html
> 
> lol


 Thanx again wikid VV


----------



## ItalianStallion (Nov 15, 2008)

im brand new ta growing, just decided to try it for fun, and hell if i can smoke my own weed for free, y pay sum1 else for theirs? i have 3 plants ive grown from seed the biggest is about 9 to 10 inches tall, theyve been growing for about a month and a half, maybe 2 months, im pretty sure i need to transplant them all into bigger pots, im not using ne lights, just have my plants sittin on the window sill and i water them every other day. i use no fertilizers or ne type of nutes. if anyone has any advice or can tell me if im doin nething wrong, ill gladly accept any type of critiscism, so plz help. thanks


----------



## ItalianStallion (Nov 15, 2008)

im brand new ta growing, just decided to try it for fun, and hell if i can smoke my own weed for free, y pay sum1 else for theirs? i have 3 plants ive grown from seed the biggest is about 9 to 10 inches tall, theyve been growing for about a month and a half, maybe 2 months, im pretty sure i need to transplant them all into bigger pots, im not using ne lights, just have my plants sittin on the window sill and i water them every other day. i use no fertilizers or ne type of nutes. if anyone has any advice or can tell me if im doin nething wrong, ill gladly accept any type of critiscism, so plz help. thanks


----------



## ItalianStallion (Nov 15, 2008)

someone please help, i jus got onto RIU tonight and i cant even figure out how to start a thread.lol


----------



## ItalianStallion (Nov 15, 2008)

please help me out i cant even figure out how to start a thread


----------



## mtlseven (Nov 15, 2008)

well just wanted to say hi. and so many questions answer here


----------



## mtlseven (Nov 15, 2008)

oh stallion i can help.

1- go top left "marijuana forums"
2- choose category
3- top left of the page is "new thread" very small press it.

and put youre subject and there you go youre new thread.

hope its ok.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup all new members, in case I miss you in the introductions thread.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 15, 2008)

ItalianStallion said:


> im brand new ta growing, just decided to try it for fun, and hell if i can smoke my own weed for free, y pay sum1 else for theirs? i have 3 plants ive grown from seed the biggest is about 9 to 10 inches tall, theyve been growing for about a month and a half, maybe 2 months, im pretty sure i need to transplant them all into bigger pots, im not using ne lights, just have my plants sittin on the window sill and i water them every other day. i use no fertilizers or ne type of nutes. if anyone has any advice or can tell me if im doin nething wrong, ill gladly accept any type of critiscism, so plz help. thanks


Welcome, IS, sorry I wasn't sitting at my computer at 2:36 am my time on a Saturday Morning is case you wanted a question answered, this is a forum, not a chat room. Chill. You have made it this far, two months according to you without us, you could wait a half hour or so longer, right?
You must have done several things 'right' in order to get plants 9 or 10 " tall with no nutes, no lights, and now that someone has told you how to start a journal post all of this in your journal. The plants in this picture were planted on 9-22 so they are about the same age. You probably haven't done anything that will hurt your plants, you are just underinformed about what you could do to get a better yield from them. Finding out will require some reading and studying, like abe, kinda on your own. I always recommend reading some journals that have been posted here by others, almost all of them include pictures, I would look for the ones labeled soil grow. VV


----------



## ItalianStallion (Nov 15, 2008)

haha i kno, thats wat time it was here to wen i posted that, but thanks everyone for the help and suggestions


----------



## bruno mali (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Im bruno, recently grabbed an aero Garden classic.. looking for some yays an nay's on my decision.. some pics and starter examples would be very helpful.. Tanx erbody


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 15, 2008)

bruno mali said:


> Hi Im bruno, recently grabbed an aero Garden classic.. looking for some yays an nay's on my decision.. some pics and starter examples would be very helpful.. Tanx erbody


 Welcome bruno, we even have a a subforum for the AeroGardens, check it out. VV


----------



## weedman12 (Nov 15, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/weedman12-albums-these-weed-sprouts-picture21329-001-another-plant-its-dark.jpg


----------



## weedman12 (Nov 15, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/weedman12-albums-these-weed-sprouts-picture21326-008is-sprout-what-strain.jpg


----------



## weedman12 (Nov 15, 2008)

do u think its healthyhttps://www.rollitup.org/members/weedman12-albums-these-weed-sprouts-picture21326-008is-sprout-what-strain.jpg


----------



## weedman12 (Nov 15, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/weedman12-albums-these-weed-sprouts-picture21326-008is-sprout-what-strain.jpg what do u think about it


----------



## DudeImStoned (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey whats up everyone  Im new to the forums and it seems pretty chillin'  Im planning on gettin a little grow closet going over the next month. I dont want to break the bank but I also dont want to half ass it lol. Done my fair share of research, learning something new everyday. Thought the best thing to do is to get acquainted with a good forum.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 16, 2008)

weedman12 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/weedman12-albums-these-weed-sprouts-picture21326-008is-sprout-what-strain.jpg what do u think about it


wow.I bet you are excited. You could just upload the pictures into your post Instead of going to another spot, copying and pasting the web address. what you do is scroll down to Manage Attachments> Brings up a new WIndow where you can Browse> and Upload all four of them into your post >Close this window and Preview your post> Submit Reply. 
We are all lazy stoners, you are making us work. Stop that, or you will become like Peter, you know like in Peter and the wolf, everyone just ignored him ....don't be a Peter
Thanx for the pictures, welcome to our forum, I think it looks like a Marijuana plant, If you just watered it, it looks ok, if you didn't it looks a little over watered, better pictures may help. 
What you need to do now is start a journal, tell us what and how you have gotten this far and what you are planning to do over the life of these plants. Wikidbtchofthewest has posted directions for doing that if you need them. VV


----------



## erica (Nov 16, 2008)

hi all i am erica. 
i am also a first time grower. my plants are about 12 weeks old. they sleep out side in pots. cant tell whether they are male of female yet. i give them bonemeal once a week and only water when they wilt a bit. i use a organic insect repellant made from garlic and chillies. they get about six hours of morning sun. all in all about 13 hours of light. looking forward to learning and sharing on this site.


----------



## poolman420 (Nov 16, 2008)

new grower using dr120\florecentlights 2 -1mo old 2ft hi growing in coco coir and loving everything about it!!!!coco canna an hand watering makes things pretty easy!!!


----------



## poolman420 (Nov 16, 2008)

any advice is welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## poolman420 (Nov 16, 2008)

kiss-ass


----------



## poolman420 (Nov 16, 2008)

hello new grower im in a dr120 growing in coco-coir hand watering any advice?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 16, 2008)

erica said:


> hi all i am erica.
> i am also a first time grower. my plants are about 12 weeks old. they sleep out side in pots. cant tell whether they are male of female yet. i give them bonemeal once a week and only water when they wilt a bit. i use a organic insect repellant made from garlic and chillies. they get about six hours of morning sun. all in all about 13 hours of light. looking forward to learning and sharing on this site.


welcome to our forum erica. Sound like you have it down pretty well, your summer season just started?? VV


> poolman420new grower using dr120\florecentlights 2 -1mo old 2ft hi growing in coco coir and loving everything about it!!!!coco canna an hand watering makes things pretty easy!!!





> poolman420any advice is welcome!!!!!!!!





> poolman420kiss-ass:jo int:





> poolman420hello new grower im in a dr120 growing in coco-coir hand watering any advice?


My advice would start with don't be a Peter. Your first post was about 7:30 pm on a sunday night, my time, and your last one so far was at 8:05. I am not going to be sitting in front of the computer in case pool man wants to step in and ask a question. Start a journal and do not repeat this type of totally immature action again or we will certainly have to wonder about your age. VV


----------



## flowerette (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie at this, but giving it my best shot. I have some plants growing in my closet and have many, many questions. So, hello to all, I'm heading into the forums!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome flowerette! May I suggest you also stop by the GrowFAQ? Lots of good info there


----------



## metalmark (Nov 17, 2008)

nix all that, hey, i a noob, i'll see you about...


----------



## GRiMCreeper (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello everyone. I know enough about growing to be dangerous but really that's about it. I have a seasoned vet walking me through the process but at the same time, its good to hear other tricks or tips that others may have. I'm always open for suggestions and I HOPE THIS PLANT DOESN'T DIE...lol...I'm in the very early stages of it all and now I'm just hoping the seeds i purchased are what that claim. Jack Flash # 5. The seed opened and i have life now..but literally only 2 weeks into it. I guess my first question would be, how well will 1 150watt HPS fixture work for one plant ? Its in a closet where I've lined it with foil to help throw the light around and also added a temporary partition wall beside it to help contain the light to the one area as well. Another question my friend has (the seasoned vet), Do the lights have to be directly over top the plant ? He's growing inside a bedroom and has a total of 3 400watt hps lights. Could he spread the lights out and get more plants to do well or is he better off keeping one light over each plant ? I ask on his behalf as he doesnt have computer access and I've tried to google the question just to be sent on a wild chase..lol

Thanks for any and all help that you all may have to offer as it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 18, 2008)

sounds like you have some problems already, even with the friend helping you? first off, a seed should not take 2 weeks to germ. no way. if you put them in paper towels, they pop in a day at the most. also, the foil has got to go. it causes crazy heat spots. if you want to line your room, use mylar, or just buy a thermal survival blanket. the mylar won't generate heat spots like the foil will and burn your plants. as for the light, i grow with 2 cfl's that are each equal to a 150w mh, and i'n getting good results so far...just don't expect to grow more than a plant or 2 with that little power. for anything else, just browse around this site. if you spend a little time, i promise that every question you could ever have will be answered.


----------



## oregonroller (Nov 18, 2008)

Jsut wanted to say hello, and thanks for the awesome site!kiss-ass


----------



## bruno mali (Nov 18, 2008)

Need help with lighting,,can a 400 Watt hps bulb be used in AeroGarden is this recommended?


----------



## bruno mali (Nov 18, 2008)

What is a better nutrient to give mary jane big bloom, tiger bloom, and grow big


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 18, 2008)

Grow is for vegging, bloom is for flowering


----------



## bobbybud (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey everyone this is bobby here I look forward to cultivating some good smokables


----------



## Smokindatj (Nov 19, 2008)

Goodcunt!


----------



## doitbig (Nov 19, 2008)

hey im from ontario canada and i got a quik questions regarding laws....me and 5 of my friends have 4 plants growing in there cole seller basment. they are under a sweet 400watt warm MH. Now the only thing we are worried about is the landlord coming in, any thoughts on this, i know there supposed to give 24 hours but i just want to make sure were not over looking anything. and also i dont even live in the house but 4 of the other guys do,,,,what are my risks? ps attitude sed bank hooked it up we have white widow big bang and 8 ball kush growing. let me know whats up!?


----------



## magikal chronik (Nov 19, 2008)

Im new using this new Aero garden i just bought. I germinated hazze seeds and planted them in each pod. One of them is about an inch tall. When do i start flowering and where do i put the nutrients in the water slot, or the plastic tube slots.


----------



## pitazio (Nov 19, 2008)

wuz up peepz growing a clone from the cannabis club granddydaddy Its 10 weeks first 
plant Im growing yea bay boy ::


----------



## 4fingerlid (Nov 20, 2008)

Howdy.
By going around the threads I am interested in I am very glad I found the site. It is user friendly and very informative. At least the aerogarden threads are. Thats all I am interested in for knowledge right now.
Thanks for being here.


----------



## mrbunny (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm a long-time MMJ user, but I've never grown my own. I'm interested in building a smallish box to grow pot in my apartment. Looks like theres a lot of good info and good peeps on this site. Glad to be here.


----------



## speedwaynat (Nov 21, 2008)

hi eveyone, living in the chilly uk and atempting to grow a little green, just got fed up with trying to track it down and would like a reliable quality smoke. all those science lessons might pay off after all. i have got an enviro light in red as just begining to bud, what do you think of led lighting? just wondering if there were many girl growers out there as i seem in the minority around here. cheers


----------



## thinkhigh (Nov 21, 2008)

What's up everyone? I want to finally grow my own pot and it looks like I hit paydirt. Lots of info here. Looks like I might learn a thing or two (lol). I'm glad I found this site. Thanks


----------



## 420inBama (Nov 21, 2008)

Listen I have all the required supplies for my closet grow room,and i know this site promotes Nirvana seed but i am really leary about having seeds delivered to my potential growth site is Nirvana really safe?


----------



## farmerjon (Nov 21, 2008)

hey everyone im New


----------



## Zen On Wheels (Nov 21, 2008)

doitbig said:


> hey im from ontario canada and i got a quik questions regarding laws....me and 5 of my friends have 4 plants growing in there cole seller basment. they are under a sweet 400watt warm MH. Now the only thing we are worried about is the landlord coming in, any thoughts on this, i know there supposed to give 24 hours but i just want to make sure were not over looking anything. and also i dont even live in the house but 4 of the other guys do,,,,what are my risks? ps attitude sed bank hooked it up we have white widow big bang and 8 ball kush growing. let me know whats up!?


Put a lock on that door. Say you keep valubles in there. If he wants to get in, say the key is at work. Buys you a day to move plants.


----------



## Zen On Wheels (Nov 21, 2008)

My ancestors used to farm potatoes. 
Thinking about getting back to my roots.
Unfortunately you can't smoke potatoes.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 22, 2008)

farmerjon said:


> hey everyone im New


Dude, for a minute I thought this was fdd joking around. I've always said, I notice avs first, usernames, MAYBE.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

A poser I would suspect


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 22, 2008)

speedwaynat said:


> hi eveyone, living in the chilly uk and atempting to grow a little green, just got fed up with trying to track it down and would like a reliable quality smoke. all those science lessons might pay off after all. i have got an enviro light in red as just begining to bud, what do you think of led lighting? just wondering if there were many girl growers out there as i seem in the minority around here. cheers


Hey speed, welcome to our group, we have several ladies that grow, the even have a few thread just for themselves, haven't been able to lable any Ganga Goddesses not because they are not here. VV

To Bobbybud, magikal chronik. pitazio, 4fingerlid, mrbunny welcome and 420 inbama, nirvana pays for any promotion they get, I think they have sponsered prizes for some of our contests as well. They are as safe as any other seed company, it not the seed company that is out to get you, you may only order seeds once, they fill thousands of orders. What strain? VV
Zen, I agree, its like smoking fish, so hard to keep them lit. VV
Welcome everybody. VV


----------



## speedwaynat (Nov 22, 2008)

yep im freezin along with ya


----------



## bigjohn4prez (Nov 22, 2008)

what up? Glad to be in the company of fellow stoners. I have read many forums and have decided that stoners are the friendliest people and always willing to help. I started my first grow about 3 weeks ago and she(hopefully) is doing good. Will start LST soon.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Zen On Wheels said:


> My ancestors used to farm potatoes.
> Thinking about getting back to my roots.
> Unfortunately you can't smoke potatoes.


getting back to your "roots" haha.


----------



## crossouttheiis (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello, I am new to the forum. I have looked around here before, but never signed up. I am on my second set of plants where I currently have twelve babies . Waiting for my sour diesel, kush crossed with snow, and I forget the other seed I had picked up.


----------



## priscillagraves (Nov 22, 2008)

hello everyone! my name is kelsey. i am brand spanking new on this site, as well as im in a brand new world as far as growing goes. i cannot wait to meet everyone and get some superb tips.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 22, 2008)

priscillagraves said:


> hello everyone! my name is kelsey. i am brand spanking new on this site, as well as im in a brand new world as far as growing goes. i cannot wait to meet everyone and get some superb tips.


Ghosts scare me . . .


----------



## Tokealoke (Nov 23, 2008)

hey everyone names dustin, im a long time lurker and a first time grower, will post pics soon


----------



## ritoke (Nov 23, 2008)

My first post...the economy is forcing me to grow for the first time in 15 yrs. I'm also a Crohn's Disease patient. My freshly germinated seeds are just poking through the soil. I plan to make a more formal grow room in the basement with an HID lamp and hyrdoponics. For now just a flourescent grow lamp and soil. Temperature and humidity are the current issues. The basement temp. is 62 F and humidity is approx. 50%. With an impromptu enclosure made from 2" styrofoam and a 60 watt standard light the temp. is now about 80 F but the humidity went down to 25%. The enclosure is only 2'x2'x4' for now. Today I put wet towel on a plate in the box. Next may be a small humidifier. It's tough being on a budget, not to mention jonesin'.


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 23, 2008)

ritoke said:


> My first post...the economy is forcing me to grow for the first time in 15 yrs. I'm also a Crohn's Disease patient. My freshly germinated seeds are just poking through the soil. I plan to make a more formal grow room in the basement with an HID lamp and hyrdoponics. For now just a flourescent grow lamp and soil. Temperature and humidity are the current issues. The basement temp. is 62 F and humidity is approx. 50%. With an impromptu enclosure made from 2" styrofoam and a 60 watt standard light the temp. is now about 80 F but the humidity went down to 25%. The enclosure is only 2'x2'x4' for now. Today I put wet towel on a plate in the box. Next may be a small humidifier. It's tough being on a budget, not to mention jonesin'.


 amen brotha. i think tom petty said it best when he said "the waiting is the hardest part"


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Nov 23, 2008)

BobMarleySpliffs is in the building, good to be hear.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I love to roll bob doobs!


----------



## magikal chronik (Nov 23, 2008)

*yo was good. its ya mans magikal.*

*i was wonderin what setting should the aero garden be on? *

*stay high*


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 24, 2008)

magikal chronik said:


> *yo was good. its ya mans magikal.*
> 
> *i was wonderin what setting should the aero garden be on? *
> 
> *stay high*


Please visit our subforum on aerogardens, I've never used one, I am sure all of the information you need is there. VV


> ritokeMy first post...the economy is forcing me to grow for the first time in 15 yrs. I'm also a Crohn's Disease patient. My freshly germinated seeds are just poking through the soil. I plan to make a more formal grow room in the basement with an HID lamp and hyrdoponics. For now just a flourescent grow lamp and soil. Temperature and humidity are the current issues. The basement temp. is 62 F and humidity is approx. 50%. With an impromptu enclosure made from 2" styrofoam and a 60 watt standard light the temp. is now about 80 F but the humidity went down to 25%. The enclosure is only 2'x2'x4' for now. Today I put wet towel on a plate in the box. Next may be a small humidifier. It's tough being on a budget, not to mention jonesin'.


Hey ritoke, welcome.That light may heat that enclosure for you, it might also burn your plants, just don't let it get too close. Another temporary solution for your humidity problem could be to mist your plants a couple of times a day, til it drips like rain. It won't raise the humidity it the area, it will allow the stomata to 'prespire'. If you do this move the light first please. VV



> Tokealokehey everyone names dustin, im a long time lurker and a first time grower, will post pics soon


Welcome dustin, lurk no more in silence. VV


----------



## deesbarrett1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi my name is Randy..I had a different account and profile on here known as deesbarrett...I accidently errased my password when I deleted my cookies and stuff when i was cleaning my computer...For the life of me I cant remember my password...Must of made it up while i was stoned...And what gets me is I sent numorus emails asking for a new password but never recieved an email with a new one...if anyone can help me get a new password that would be gereat...Thanks deesbarrett.


----------



## Noodles70 (Nov 24, 2008)

Now then fella's, new to the forum as u might c this is only my 2nd post, i noticed alot ov u guys no ur s**t.

I was wondering if u guys give me a cheap & effective way ov getting rid ov spider mites.

any advice would be greatly appreciated.

cheers fella's


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

Any pyrethium based spray will wipe spider mites out. Welcome bro! Stick around!


----------



## Noodles70 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks fella, we will definately be sticking around thanks for advice m8


----------



## The Late Jean Dupont (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello and good (insert geographically appropriate temporal locus) to all. While I am not a loquacious person even under the best of circumstances, I thought it rather rude to continue to lurk about for protracted periods in a forum, especially one that has proven _exceptionally_ valuable to me in terms of raw information, without so much as a nod to the inhabitants.

Thank you, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

The Late Jean Dupont said:


> Hello and good (insert geographically appropriate temporal locus) to all. While I am not a loquacious person even under the best of circumstances, I thought it rather rude to continue to lurk about for protracted periods in a forum, especially one that has proven _exceptionally_ valuable to me in terms of raw information, without so much as a nod to the inhabitants.
> 
> Thank you, ladies and gentlemen.


Glad to hear the growing community is benefiting. Welcome spread the knowledge.


----------



## tHiS.QT.iS.hAppY (Nov 24, 2008)

hey chillas. im not new but im bored and stoned so hhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy............................. laters


----------



## ritoke (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey ritoke, welcome.That light may heat that enclosure for you, it might also burn your plants, just don't let it get too close. Another temporary solution for your humidity problem could be to mist your plants a couple of times a day, til it drips like rain. It won't raise the humidity it the area, it will allow the stomata to 'prespire'. If you do this move the light first please. VV


VV, Thank you for the nice welcome. I appreciate the advice. It's also nice to read a well written post. Can you tell me how close flourescent lights can be? I imagine closer than HIDs. Also, I read some of your old posts...and I'm contemplating leaving the lights on 24/0 instead of 18/6. Does the type of light change the amount of time needed for better and/or faster growth? I talked to a friend today who may have a second hand MH lamp for me, I hope. If I have luck with this first grow I'll buy better seeds for the second. ritoke


----------



## carcass91 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, m new here... planning for my first grow..

Basicaly, i stay with my parents, i wud need a stealth cab or something?... any suggestions?


----------



## deesbarrett1 (Nov 25, 2008)

I wouldnt grow in your parents house without them knowing...If you got caught or the police came your parents could lose there house...think about it.


----------



## 37reggit (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi all just a quick note to say im happy to be a part of this community and look forward to all the help and infomation of the world of knowlegde you guys have.
please check out my noob posting in the grow journel and let me know what you think
thanks


----------



## westmich (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi All. Taking a minute to introduce myself, although, I see I am posting on page 102 so I don't know if I will be seen  I am long time smoker, first time grower.

I live in West Michigan and have been smoking on and off for 20 years or so. It's only in the last couple of months that I've got into growing. Spent about a month looking into it and getting things set up. I think I learned more in that month than I had in the 20 years of smoking. My seeds went in on Nov 4 and haven't died yet so I guess that makes me a grower. 

I am going to throw a post under the plant hospital thread and will take any help I can get.

Thanks.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 25, 2008)

westmich said:


> Hi All. Taking a minute to introduce myself, although, I see I am posting on page 102 so I don't know if I will be seen  I am long time smoker, first time grower.
> 
> I live in West Michigan and have been smoking on and off for 20 years or so. It's only in the last couple of months that I've got into growing. Spent about a month looking into it and getting things set up. I think I learned more in that month than I had in the 20 years of smoking. My seeds went in on Nov 4 and haven't died yet so I guess that makes me a grower.
> 
> ...


we see everything.

welcome to riu.

goodluckgrowin.


----------



## FilmoE (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey all. Im new to the whole growing Ive gotten tired of dealing with some sketchy people just to toke so I'm on growing a few plants. any helpful you could give me would be great.


----------



## RockStrongo (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi I'm Rock Strongo,
I'm a first time grower and I'm just looking for info and support. I'm having a few problems with leaf burn and curling. I want to post pics of my setup and problem plants in a new thread. Where would the best section be to do that? I stumbled across this site on stumblupon and found it to be one of the best forums I've seen, so I registered and would like to start getting tips and advice. I started growing on a whim about a month ago with a bag seed and a 50w plant light. Since then I've upgraded my facilities and my little guy is flowering @ about a foot of height. It has kind of consumed my life, every spare moment I have seems to be occupied by researching and learning about growing now. There's just sooo much to learn. Everyone on this site seems very knowlegeable, and I figure if I don't have to go it alone, why should I? right? Thanx in advance for any help.
sincerely,
Rock


----------



## miss marijuana (Nov 27, 2008)

hi i would just like to ask is it normal for the stems on my plant to look like a rhubarb color pls help pothead in distress x x


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope all of us have a nice thanksgiving. VV




> FilmoEHey all. Im new to the whole growing Ive gotten tired of dealing with some sketchy people just to toke so I'm on growing a few plants. any helpful you could give me would be great.


Welcome Filmo, you will want to read some journals that have been posted here. Pick a couple that sound like the same type of space etc. as you have. VV



> RockStrongo*Hello all*
> Hi I'm Rock Strongo,
> I'm a first time grower and I'm just looking for info and support. I'm having a few problems with leaf burn and curling. I want to post pics of my setup and problem plants in a new thread. Where would the best section be to do that? I stumbled across this site on stumblupon and found it to be one of the best forums I've seen, so I registered and would like to start getting tips and advice. I started growing on a whim about a month ago with a bag seed and a 50w plant light. Since then I've upgraded my facilities and my little guy is flowering @ about a foot of height. It has kind of consumed my life, every spare moment I have seems to be occupied by researching and learning about growing now. There's just sooo much to learn. Everyone on this site seems very knowlegeable, and I figure if I don't have to go it alone, why should I? right? Thanx in advance for any help.
> sincerely,
> Rock




Welcome Rock. Wikidbtchofthewest has a thread that tells you how to start a journal. That is where you will want to start. If you go back a few pages you will see it posted in this thread several times. And since you have already made some upgrades I hope you have pictures of the before and after. Look forward to seeing your journal.VV



> miss marijuana hi i would just like to ask is it normal for the stems on my plant to look like a rhubarb color pls help pothead in distress x x


Welcome mm, uhhh.....so its kind of a red and purple mix? Sorry, I am partially color blind. We would need more details, like is it a new clone or a seed? If the plant looks healthy I wouldn't get real concerned about it, especially today. Your lucky, you can see the nice colors. VV

I want to thank everyone that has been monitoring this thread and welcoming new members. I would mention names but I have to go to my mother in laws by 2:00, I don't want to be late. VV


----------



## toker28 (Nov 27, 2008)

yes im from bama and have made two orders from attitude seed bank order a shirt if you are worried, they will be in your mailbox within 7days. the attitude pulls from all the major logit seed banks. good luck


----------



## Kratose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

I am also new. I did make a introduction in your other forum. But I seen a few people posting here so decided to stop bye and say hello.

I love this place, I tell ya, stoners are the nicest people, and they are just great to be around. I am very happy to be here, and hope to get to know as many of you as possible. So stop bye and say hello.

Here is one on me, pass it around and enjoy


----------



## toker28 (Nov 27, 2008)

how far do you keep a mh 400 away from 2 weeks old babies?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 27, 2008)

toker28 said:


> how far do you keep a mh 400 away from 2 weeks old babies?


If they are two weeks old you should be able to get a 400 watt light within 8" of the tops if its air cooled, maybe a foot if its not. I would start with it about 18" above and move it down a couple of inches each day, make sure its not burning your plants, then start moving it back up as the plants grow up. VV



> Kratose Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am also new. I did make a introduction in your other forum. But I seen a few people posting here so decided to stop bye and say hello.
> 
> ...


Thanx Kratose, are we passing to the left or right? Welcome. VV


----------



## haystack99 (Nov 27, 2008)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


good morning and nice to meet ya. Ok I dnt knw much about growing but just went all out on lights,reflecters,timers,fans the whole 9. Just need to know how to set it all up


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 27, 2008)

haystack99 said:


> good morning and nice to meet ya. Ok I dnt knw much about growing but just went all out on lights,reflecters,timers,fans the whole 9. Just need to know how to set it all up


Welcome to our forum. Of course this is just the introduction, now you need to start your journal and share your plan, details are important, pictures are a must unless you want dumb answers. What size space and budget do you have, etc. Without knowing what you have in mind its impossible to help. VV


----------



## smokey26 (Nov 27, 2008)

hiya matt. how do you start a thread, gonna start a journal in the next few days. thanks


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 28, 2008)

smokey26 said:


> hiya matt. how do you start a thread, gonna start a journal in the next few days. thanks


Quote:
smokintreezhow do I post a thread to ask my question? I can only reply to others!! 
Welcome treez, here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*. 
We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV
__________________
Hey smokey, welcome. I'm uhhh..... not matt, here is an answer for you. I don't even know if smokintreez started a journal, maybe we should go look.?? VV


----------



## drunkfrunk1 (Nov 28, 2008)

hello all. i just set up an account because ive been readin on this site for a while but never set an account up for some reason i ve been growin for a bout 3 or 4 months now and it is an amazing thing. i have found a new love for plants and just not marijuana plants i have lots of orchids .. they are tight i wish i had weed that smelled like straight chocolate but im growing a white widow strain 2 out of 4 seeds were male so i have 2 females and they are about 2 1/2 weeks into flowering lots of new white hairs and new growth im growing under 3 cfl's and to regular fluorescents im using colorbust 15-30-15 for nuts and i was using alaskan fish emulsion for veggie nuts and it worked wonder on my plants. any pointers or opinions on my setup or how to take care of a white widow strain?


----------



## JAM896 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey all! I am new to this forum and growing in general. I am in the so Cali area and if there is anyone that can give me any advice on where to start with this whole growing process we would greatly appreciate the help! Hope everyone had an awesome turkey day!


----------



## msgrappling (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new on the boards and to Colorado. Thanks for saying welcome (I knew you'd say that). I lived in Colorado Springs then moved around a lot and am back in Golden, Colorado to open a dispensary and looking for a good place to use. Any help would be much appreciated. I little bit about me. I'm a former USOTC resident and made several Olympic Teams. I'm sure some of you will figure out who I am but I want to keep my anonymity until I know who YOU are, if you respond to this. I was born with a congenital defect in my spine. I was born with short pedicles=SPINAL STENOSIS which is just another name for having a narrow spinal canal. It wasn't a problem until I got older and the issue presented itself. I've had 4 MRI's in the past year and 3 surgeries. It's quite remarkable what they can do nowadays. There's one doctor in the US that can cure this problem using microsurgery and dental drills. I'm lucky I found him. Thank God for the internet. Anway, I'm here because for my condition there's only 2 drugs that work for the debilitating pain and resulting depression I suffered with for the past 8 years. Opiates and Cannabinoids. But opiates dry your mouth and a dry mouth means cavities galore. I've had ALL my teeth replaced due to that CRAP DRUG. Plus it's addictive as hell. Cannabis is incredibly more effective, especially for the anxiety and depression from opiate withdrawals! I'm a Colorado State MM Patient but I hate smoke and vaporize and eat it. I'm a sativa guy as I got stuff to do man. hahaha. I know. I'm weird huh? I'm looking for a place to start my own dispensary in Golden and would like some advice on finding a proper location and dealing with the authorities. I'm just starting and can't afford expensive mistakes (like anyone can). Do I need to register as a caregiver with the state? I plan on visiting the Sheriff's office to introduce myself. If they try to intimidate me, I don't know what I'll do. Maybe go somewhere else. I'll find the answers to these questions I'm sure. I'm just introducing myself.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 30, 2008)

msgrappling said:


> Hi,
> I'm new on the boards and to Colorado. Thanks for saying welcome (I knew you'd say that). I lived in Colorado Springs then moved around a lot and am back in Golden, Colorado to open a dispensary and looking for a good place to use. Any help would be much appreciated. I little bit about me. I'm a former USOTC resident and made several Olympic Teams. I'm sure some of you will figure out who I am but I want to keep my anonymity until I know who YOU are, if you respond to this. I was born with a congenital defect in my spine. I was born with short pedicles=SPINAL STENOSIS which is just another name for having a narrow spinal canal. It wasn't a problem until I got older and the issue presented itself. I've had 4 MRI's in the past year and 3 surgeries. It's quite remarkable what they can do nowadays. There's one doctor in the US that can cure this problem using microsurgery and dental drills. I'm lucky I found him. Thank God for the internet. Anway, I'm here because for my condition there's only 2 drugs that work for the debilitating pain and resulting depression I suffered with for the past 8 years. Opiates and Cannabinoids. But opiates dry your mouth and a dry mouth means cavities galore. I've had ALL my teeth replaced due to that CRAP DRUG. Plus it's addictive as hell. Cannabis is incredibly more effective, especially for the anxiety and depression from opiate withdrawals! I'm a Colorado State MM Patient but I hate smoke and vaporize and eat it. I'm a sativa guy as I got stuff to do man. hahaha. I know. I'm weird huh? I'm looking for a place to start my own dispensary in Golden and would like some advice on finding a proper location and dealing with the authorities. I'm just starting and can't afford expensive mistakes (like anyone can). Do I need to register as a caregiver with the state? I plan on visiting the Sheriff's office to introduce myself. If they try to intimidate me, I don't know what I'll do. Maybe go somewhere else. I'll find the answers to these questions I'm sure. I'm just introducing myself.


Well...I will say it anyway, welcome to our forum. There is a thread here from a colorado dispensary owner, I thnk its WHats New At Cannibus Therauputics Today, I think he posted some of the information you are looking for in his thread. VV



> JAM896*New to it all but wants to learn it all!*
> Hey all! I am new to this forum and growing in general. I am in the so Cali area and if there is anyone that can give me any advice on where to start with this whole growing process we would greatly appreciate the help! Hope everyone had an awesome turkey day!


Welcome Jam, starting to learn the growing process will require reading, I recommend starting with some grow journals that sound like they have the kind of space you might have available to you. VV



> drunkfrunk1hello all. i just set up an account because ive been readin on this site for a while but never set an account up for some reason i ve been growin for a bout 3 or 4 months now and it is an amazing thing. i have found a new love for plants and just not marijuana plants i have lots of orchids .. they are tight i wish i had weed that smelled like straight chocolate but im growing a white widow strain 2 out of 4 seeds were male so i have 2 females and they are about 2 1/2 weeks into flowering lots of new white hairs and new growth im growing under 3 cfl's and to regular fluorescents im using colorbust 15-30-15 for nuts and i was using alaskan fish emulsion for veggie nuts and it worked wonder on my plants. any pointers or opinions on my setup or how to take care of a white widow strain?


Welcome frunk, we need pictures, we like pictures, we can maybe help with a picture.VV


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 30, 2008)

several grows for medical, 8 years constant ,4 harvests a year ,was an OG member.....Developed allergies to opiates so mmj is my primary medicine


----------



## Houdini (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys. Started a grow a few days ago and thought this would be a helpful forum. Here's to growing!


----------



## Isis (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello people 

Stopping by to say hello and say how excited I am to be part of this community. Finally decided to try my hand at cultivation after years of frustration at the lack of quality smoke in my area coupled with my fondness for the smell of live  plants. I thought I would try my hand at some snow white; the seeds arrived yesterday before I was totally prepared so now I am playing catchup. Thanks in advance for all the good advice...somehow I know I'll need it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to RIU you guys


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Welcome to RIU you guys


i'll smoke to that.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Who's got the weed? Good to see new members! Another old OG member too, welcome guys!


----------



## DISCIPLINESS TANYA (Dec 1, 2008)

hey i'm new on this site and i just wanted to know if there were any guys out there who love weed just as much as me and want to get to know eachother...? Send me a reply


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

DISCIPLINESS TANYA said:


> hey i'm new on this site and i just wanted to know if there were any guys out there who love weed just as much as me and want to get to know eachother...? Send me a reply


lol, what is this myspace?

Welcome Tanya. I'm not a guy, but I love weed, and I'm down to get to know each other  Two out of three ain't bad, right?


----------



## Stoney Jake (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey everyone, I didnt even notice this thread lol
Ive been here for about a month
This sight helped me prepare my grow area and answered almost every question I had
Thanks for having me


----------



## Bosox (Dec 1, 2008)

First timer. Can I use hydroponic advanced nutrients in a soil based mixture?


----------



## Bosox (Dec 1, 2008)

Can I use hydroponic advanced nutrients in a soil based mixture?


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 1, 2008)

* foxfarm has good nutes.*

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1227152571/ref=sr_nr_seeall_1?ie=UTF8&rs=&keywords=Fox%20farm%20hydroponic%20Nutrient%20trio&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3AFox%20farm%20hydroponic%20Nutrient%20trio%2Ci%3Agarden

soil nutrient and soluble pack
plus they have a chart for lighting and when to add nutes and how much.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Bosox said:


> First timer. Can I use hydroponic advanced nutrients in a soil based mixture?


Yes



Bosox said:


> Can I use hydroponic advanced nutrients in a soil based mixture?



And again yes. Welcome to RIU bro stick around post a grow journal to get some guidance throughout your first grow.


----------



## sweatyspaghetti (Dec 1, 2008)

New to indoor growing, but I wanted to say hello to all members here. I will be visiting this site often and will uploading pics of my grow. I started in July of this year and my 1st grow was a dissapointment. I have a 400w cooltube HPS, but I didn't have the ventalation proper and the room got mad hot, so I switch to CFL. In the end my buds were light and skimpy. Now, I have my clones, fixed the air flow (it's now between 80-90 degrees) and am now in the flowing cycle. Only thing is that I flowered the mother plant and clones at the same time (I don't have a seperate space for mothers, but will soon). The clones are like 5 - 6 inches tall and have buds. Lesson of the story: Get clones taller, then flower and keep mothers seperate. 
I started off with some unknown strain from a bag I once got, being that it's my 1st time I didn't want to screw up using dank seeds, so I used good schwag instead. After this schwag/clone grow is done I'm going to plant Great White and use it as a mother and keep it in a seperate box and take cuttings from that. Okay...high!


----------



## anakin55 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wut it do, have learned alot in just a few hours of searchin around
Great site
Ya dig


----------



## Guerrilla (Dec 1, 2008)

There's a lot of great information on this forum! No clue why I decided to join, but it would be good to ask some questions when they come along. 
Just got a female "clone" as a gift from my friend! Haven't really had a green thumb in the past (with flowers and such), but I'm sure it'll go well with some luck seeing as this interests me A LOT more and I'll take more care. Haha.

Just wanted to say hi to everyone!


----------



## Bosox (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks man. New to this forum stuff, not new to growing. Just getting back into after 15 years. Small set-up 4x4x6 with 600w hps, exhaust to carbon filter, heater, fans and a homemade yeast CO2 generator. Already cropped a feminized 'firehydrant', now trying a feminized bubba kush. Any and all advice appreciated.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool man start a journal!


----------



## Agnot3000 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just wanted to take a second and say hello. Love the site and I've gained a lot of info that I'm trying to put to use. On my first grow now and I hope there will be many more in the months to come.


----------



## old herbalist (Dec 3, 2008)

hi,i am new to indoor growing (and typing,)i've been growing outdoors (clones) from a buddy for years,but he has moved away.i have a 4'x4'x5' closet. i have a couple of questions,can i start seedlings and veg under 4' fluorescent tubes?what type? also i want to order a hid,should i go a 400 mh/hps combo or spend a few more $ and geta 600 hps?
any ideas for an old loady? thanx


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 3, 2008)

man this site can give u info till ur brain goes POP!...hey all...been here about a week figured id introduce myself....first time indoor grower...i've grown outdoors for about 3 yrs and have done well...indoors, well we'll see...got some pics in my journal..stop by, id love the advice...


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 3, 2008)

twistedentities said:


> man this site can give u info till ur brain goes POP!...hey all...been here about a week figured id introduce myself....first time indoor grower...i've grown outdoors for about 3 yrs and have done well...indoors, well we'll see...got some pics in my journal..stop by, id love the advice...


 what is up my man. east coast love back at ya. what's the link to your journal? check out mine, it's my sig.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2008)

old herbalist said:


> hi,i am new to indoor growing (and typing,)i've been growing outdoors (clones) from a buddy for years,but he has moved away.i have a 4'x4'x5' closet. i have a couple of questions,can i start seedlings and veg under 4' fluorescent tubes?what type?


Yes but they have poor light penetration and lower lumen output than an HID. Use flouro's to strat seedlings. Veg and flower under your HID.



> also i want to order a hid,should i go a 400 mh/hps combo or spend a few more $ and geta 600 hps?
> any ideas for an old loady? thanx


It is your choice, a 600 will put off more heat but has a higher lumen output as well. How large is your space? You really don't need a combo either they are overpriced, if you want to use a MH just pick up a conversion bulb.

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 3, 2008)

welcome welcome. usually a 400watt is enough unless you've got a bunch of plants in a large space. you can find used ones on ebay, usually with a hps and mh bulb already with them for pretty cheap. i use cfl's and they work fine for me tho i'd like to upgrade to a hps.


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 3, 2008)

*East Coast love...
*


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 3, 2008)

hopefully i did this right


----------



## old herbalist (Dec 3, 2008)

thanx, i will be back 4 advice on seed buying, i am germing some northern lights bag seed to "get my feet wet" b4 i spend $ on seeds!


----------



## old pothead (Dec 3, 2008)

Been lurking for a while thought i would join in on the fun.Started my first grow of this year and will be asking lots of question.Been doing all my grws outdoors till this last year and switched to dwc.That was a learning nightmare.lol.oph


----------



## seaofarjanz (Dec 3, 2008)

whats goin on peeps, i'm new to the forum. jus got a few quick questions. 
Is it necessary to use Cal-Mag if you are using distilled water? Do organic nutrients contain calcium?? 
Is it ok to mix big bud with botanicare bloom formula?? or would that be a problem?


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 3, 2008)

*go to the* hydroponicz/aeroponics* threads*


----------



## Sin4thewin (Dec 4, 2008)

what's up everybody im new


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 4, 2008)

Sin4thewin said:


> what's up everybody im new


Welcome to RIU.
Any of your questions are just waiting to be answered. hah.
thats i feel about this site. you get a lot if info.

Happy Growing


----------



## FatKafka (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello, I'm also new here, just joined the forum to get help growing for the first time, since I need all the help I can get. 

Let's hope all this goes well!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 4, 2008)

FatKafka said:


> Hello, I'm also new here, just joined the forum to get help growing for the first time, since I need all the help I can get.
> 
> Let's hope all this goes well!


Awww nice kitty! 
Welcome to RIU! Here have one of these


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 5, 2008)

kool! ur cat looks like my cat trouble...same shifty eyes!...lol...welcome!....im a new indoor grower too but hit me up with probs or questions,2 heads are bettter than one..and on this site, there b many heads...


----------



## seaofarjanz (Dec 5, 2008)

hey guys, how do you change the nickname?? mine says stranger..i have no idea how to change it.
anyone??


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 5, 2008)

u just gotta post and get involved...then you r no longer a stranger


----------



## old herbalist (Dec 5, 2008)

hello i'm back ,(and still green), any one out there have an opinion on lights from htg supply,they have a lot of hid lights 4 sale on ebay?their prices r lower than most other places on the web. good quality?


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 5, 2008)

everyone around here seems to use htg supply, so i guess they're good. they aren't too far away from me and i wanna take a trip to their store at some point soon...


----------



## RUCKUS! (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey im new here...
Working Rigorously twards my first harvest....
It would be super appreciated if some one would look at my journal and whatnot...
just ya know stick with me make sure i dont fuck it up...
Im tired of dealing with scumbags on the street, so its very important to maximize my harvest...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I Dont Grow Marijuana*, _*It grows itself....
I Just happen to be in the right place at the right time...*_

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/137199-my-1st-grow-cfl-stealth.html


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 5, 2008)

old herbalist said:


> hello i'm back ,(and still green), any one out there have an opinion on lights from htg supply,they have a lot of hid lights 4 sale on ebay?their prices r lower than most other places on the web. good quality?


They have the same products for less money a lot of the time. Fairly good service, a few problems mentioned here and there, nothing to rule them out. You might want to check riu's web site too, he says he won't be beat. VV


----------



## cnote523 (Dec 5, 2008)

im thinking about starting a couple plants with an aerogarden just cause of the ease of use and compact size. just wondering how and when to clip or start flowering in order to keep my plants short. im using himalayan gold seeds and i hear they are known for growing verry tall and big buds.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 5, 2008)

top after the 3rd node, and i usually top after the 2nd on the next set and stay with every 2 until i flower


----------



## the beekeepers (Dec 7, 2008)

We are new to this hobby and having great fun! We are an "older couple", keep bees (as per the screen name) and make our own mead. We are professionals because we have to be... we are expected support our ex's and 5 children (3 in college!!!) in the life-style for which the have become accustom but we anticipate the days when we will be able to spend all of our days enjoying the finer things in life full time. 

These are the pix of our first crop and grow room. We welcome any suggestions on how to make improvements!!

Cheers! The Beekeepers


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2008)

the beekeepers said:


> We are new to this hobby and having great fun! We are an "older couple", keep bees (as per the screen name) and make our own mead. We are professionals because we have to be... we are expected support our ex's and 5 children (3 in college!!!) in the life-style for which the have become accustom but we anticipate the days when we will be able to spend all of our days enjoying the finer things in life full time.
> 
> These are the pix of our first crop and grow room. We welcome any suggestions on how to make improvements!!
> 
> Cheers! The Beekeepers


Welcome to you both! Are we gonna get some kinda nicks to call you guys by, or are you just gonna be the collective?


----------



## the beekeepers (Dec 7, 2008)

_Welcome to you both! Are we gonna get some kinda nicks to call you guys by, or are you just gonna be the collective?_ 

good point. The spouse will be "Viking" and I'll be "Queen Bee" or if that sounds too grandiose, he can be "Aussie" and I'll be "Q". I have to say I like both sets. I think we'll go with Aussie and Q. 

Smiles!
Q


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2008)

the beekeepers said:


> _Welcome to you both! Are we gonna get some kinda nicks to call you guys by, or are you just gonna be the collective?_
> 
> good point. The spouse will be "Viking" and I'll be "Queen Bee" or if that sounds too grandiose, he can be "Aussie" and I'll be "Q". I have to say I like both sets. I think we'll go with Aussie and Q.
> 
> ...


I like Q...but I like Viking more than Aussie! lol, it's just...cooler. Maybe I'll call you guys Q and V 

Well, either way, welcome to you both. I'm Wikid, chances are you'll see me around 

So what's it like keeping bees? I'd be too scurd!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 7, 2008)

the beekeepers said:


> We are new to this hobby and having great fun! We are an "older couple", keep bees (as per the screen name) and make our own mead. We are professionals because we have to be... we are expected support our ex's and 5 children (3 in college!!!) in the life-style for which the have become accustom but we anticipate the days when we will be able to spend all of our days enjoying the finer things in life full time.
> 
> These are the pix of our first crop and grow room. We welcome any suggestions on how to make improvements!!
> 
> Cheers! The Beekeepers


Welcome guys that sounds like a cool job.


----------



## the beekeepers (Dec 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I like Q...but I like Viking more than Aussie! lol, it's just...cooler. Maybe I'll call you guys Q and V
> 
> Well, either way, welcome to you both. I'm Wikid, chances are you'll see me around
> 
> So what's it like keeping bees? I'd be too scurd!


V and Q is perfect! Beekeeping's really cool; it is one of our many agricultural hobbies, plus u need about 15 pounds of honey for a batch of mead and there needs to be some left over for toast. 

We had a hive that was africanized last summer and that is a mighty good reason to be scurd!! Other then that regular bees are sweet as can be. They sting you, they die... so they usually don't. But the reason beekeepers wear white is so that the hive doesn't think your a bear. Apparently, polar bears have a good history with bees.


----------



## the beekeepers (Dec 7, 2008)

So... from the pics how long until we harvest???? Patience is a challenge for us??


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 7, 2008)

the beekeepers said:


> So... from the pics how long until we harvest???? Patience is a challenge for us??


Its hard to tell from those pictures, lots of information on checking trichome colors etc. here, check in FAQ upper left hand corner. They had a real bee problem in the lower US over the last few years, lost about 75% of the ones they use to pollinate the citrus trees. I'd make some joke about waiting for the honey, wouldn't know who to address it too, so I'll pass. Welcome. Wikid has posted instructions for how to start a journal, several times in this thread, you folks should start one, you have such a nice start, we get lots of new folks and see what and how you got to this point can be hepful for them, I quaranty it will be fun for both of you, so V and Q, or QV, maybe better not do queen viking, stoney will be having those dreams again. Anyway welcome. VV


----------



## bmn420 (Dec 7, 2008)

hey guys, im about to start my first grow ever today. i just need to know the following about the stages:
germenating- how long does this take?
vegetative- what light cycle should i put it on?
-and how long does this stage take
flowering- what light cycle should i use?
- how long does this stage take?
some other questions are: what wattage cfl's should i get? is higher or lower better? whats the difference?
i ahve searched 1000+ posts and have not found answers that directly answer these questions, so plaes dont say "research it"


----------



## the beekeepers (Dec 7, 2008)

lol! Once i get the viking (a.k.a the manifesto generator) on a weed journal it could use up all of the available terabytes! He cerebral when he's not stoned!!

peace.
-Q


----------



## the beekeepers (Dec 7, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Its hard to tell from those pictures, lots of information on checking trichome colors etc. here, check in FAQ upper left hand corner. They had a real bee problem in the lower US over the last few years, lost about 75% of the ones they use to pollinate the citrus trees. I'd make some joke about waiting for the honey, wouldn't know who to address it too, so I'll pass. Welcome. Wikid has posted instructions for how to start a journal, several times in this thread, you folks should start one, you have such a nice start, we get lots of new folks and see what and how you got to this point can be hepful for them, I quaranty it will be fun for both of you, so V and Q, or QV, maybe better not do queen viking, stoney will be having those dreams again. Anyway welcome. VV


oops... i'm a clown. My previous post seems random without the post to which I am responding.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 7, 2008)

bmn420 said:


> > hey guys, im about to start my first grow ever today. i just need to know the following about the stages:
> > germenating- how long does this take?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmn420 (Dec 8, 2008)

> I believe you, name three of them just to show the rest of the folks though, ok. VV


https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=90
i read the whole faq
http://www.growadvice.com/contents.htm
read all Qs and As
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/102232-hijack-aerogarden-grow.html
read most of posts
and thank you very much victor vicious for the help it was very useful. +rep


----------



## mrredeyes (Dec 9, 2008)

quick question whats the purpose of the scales is that what they call (rep)?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredeyes said:


> quick question whats the purpose of the scales is that what they call (rep)?


The scales are what you click to give someone else rep. YOUR rep is represented by the little boxes on the right side of your screen, under Gallery and above your status bars. If you hover above the box it will say a phrase that changes as your rep goes up.

If you go to My Rollitup, the very last section is called Latest Reputation Received or something. There you can see the last 10 reps you've received, with a comment and a link to the post that was repped.

As you get more rep, the rep you give away is worth more. 

Remember to sign your reps, because otherwise people won't know who left it


----------



## ryan420 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey i'm new to this website, so i don't know if i'm replying correctly, but if i'm right your from southeast asia and have 2 deal with temps of around 29-30 C*, i'd strongly reccomend growing indoors if possible, if you cannot grow indoors, try a strain that is more prevalent in the region, for instance, i'd suggest a outdoor strain of Kush, because the afghan/hindu kush, is from the Hindu Kush Mountains, now i know the mountains are a much different climate than the one you live in, but i've read that it's grown way out of the mountains with great success to the east of the hindu kush mountain range at a much lower elevation, and in a climate which is somewhat similar to yours. Is marijuana legal in your country (Malaysia right?)

i'm really interested in ganja and am interested in growing, I live in the U.S. and the marijuana laws here are some of the strictest in the world, not as strict as singapore but still very bad.

i'm really interested in hearing back, please reply (sorry i'm new to this website, if there is friend's list, add me, i'm still figuring this all out.)


Do you speak English fluently?
I speak English, Spanish, and a little Japanese
Hablo Inglés, español, y un poco de japonés.
&#31169;&#12434;&#29702;&#35299;&#12377;&#12427;&#12289;&#12473;&#12506;&#12452;&#12531;&#35486;&#12289;&#33521;&#35486;&#12392;&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;&#12290;


----------



## dogboy13 (Dec 9, 2008)

How do you start a thread?


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 9, 2008)

go to the forum you wanna post in, and in the top left menu, it'll say new thread


----------



## T Money (Dec 9, 2008)

What's up guys, new to the site, and to growing.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 9, 2008)

welcome t money!....dude, uve come to the right spot! spend some time here, ask questions, read, and u will have a gr8 grow!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2008)

T Money said:


> What's up guys, new to the site, and to growing.


I dig the hat bro, welcome to RIU.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2008)

dogboy13 said:


> How do you start a thread?


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


Wikid that is nice! What a good idea, I love it!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Wikid that is nice! What a good idea, I love it!


lol, thanks Sunny. I started making it when I was high, kinda as a joke, but it seems to hep


----------



## mannypheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

i germinated 5 seed and luckily all of them sprouted i planted them in soil and placed them under a 18inch floro 24hrs 3 days later they came up at the door 2 out of 5 have 2 small leaves and the rest are barely popping out of the soil i keep them in a small area with a computer fan and the temp between 70-80 and the humidity at 30-40 any suggestions???????


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 9, 2008)

mannypheonix said:


> i germinated 5 seed and luckily all of them sprouted i planted them in soil and placed them under a 18inch floro 24hrs 3 days later they came up at the door 2 out of 5 have 2 small leaves and the rest are barely popping out of the soil i keep them in a small area with a computer fan and the temp between 70-80 and the humidity at 30-40 any suggestions???????


you deff. should get a better light source.
if you have cash/ i say go with the HPS/MH grow light.
or you can use Daylight blue spectrum for vegging. softwhite red for flowering.

also you need to add nutrients. 

stick around read posts. ask questions. you will gain soo much knowledge.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 10, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Wikid that is nice! What a good idea, I love it!


 are you stalkin wikid? VV


----------



## Mr Big (Dec 10, 2008)

whats up every body just started in the grow game, nice to find a cool forum like this to bullshit and learn some shit.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 10, 2008)

hey! welcome! yeah, ull learn alot about growing here...lots of kool, helpful peeps


----------



## Virshla (Dec 10, 2008)

Haug to all! I'm a newbie at the forum, but not so newbie at growing my plants.. 
Anyway, its good to be here, where some great info can be found.

Peace!


----------



## LickitLightit (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, this is buddy.

I'm not too sure on when i should be harvesting her. Her hairs are all rapidly turning reddish brown and her buds look full.
Tell me what you think?

(First grow)


----------



## ChronicCapnomancy (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey everyone! I just started my profile today but my best friend has had one for a few months now. We have done a bagseed grow and are planning on starting a white berry grow in the near future. What are all your thoughts on white berry and what advice do you have on a solid closet grow (we are planning to make a grow box)


----------



## ChronicCapnomancy (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Buddy! Your bud is lookin pretty nice! Im not an expert by any means but i would probably give it more time. It gains the bulk of its weight in the last stages of flowering!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah, id give it a little bit...there is a thread in here on harvesting...i think its in the growfaq


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 10, 2008)

LickitLightit said:


> Hey, this is buddy.
> 
> I'm not too sure on when i should be harvesting her. Her hairs are all rapidly turning reddish brown and her buds look full.
> Tell me what you think?
> ...


you have to look at the trichomes with a microscope, to tell, and also to get good smoke the best time to harvest her. she looks beautiful.


----------



## impreza160207 (Dec 10, 2008)

hey all,

new to the site and new to growing just a quicky as i know very little bout growing can you use hps alway through from seedling to end product???????


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 10, 2008)

hps is better for the flowering stage. you could use it through the whole i suppose. i suggest a metal halide MH for the vegetative stage and for flowering the HPS


----------



## impreza160207 (Dec 10, 2008)

magikal chronik said:


> hps is better for the flowering stage. you could use it through the whole i suppose. i suggest a metal halide MH for the vegetative stage and for flowering the HPS


cheers dude very grateful its what the local grow shop recomended and he said thats all hes used alway through on all his grows any ideas??


----------



## impreza160207 (Dec 10, 2008)

he said it has the blue and the red spectrum needed thats why i bought it..............


----------



## el seca leche (Dec 10, 2008)

Wuz up people im your ol'salvadorian weedlover

names Kevin


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 10, 2008)

impreza160207 said:


> he said it has the blue and the red spectrum needed thats why i bought it..............


You can just buy a MH conv bulb for the vegetative stage. I mean you can use the HPS for the whole grow. For better yields, and denser budds i suggest starting with MH and switching to HPS.


----------



## Phinxter (Dec 10, 2008)

LickitLightit said:


> Hey, this is buddy.
> 
> I'm not too sure on when i should be harvesting her. Her hairs are all rapidly turning reddish brown and her buds look full.
> Tell me what you think?
> ...


for info on when to harvest i found subcools "amber alert" thred extremly helpful ... lets you know how harvesting at different stages of trichome devlopment (based on trichome color) will effect the high 
check out the link in my signature


----------



## impreza160207 (Dec 10, 2008)

magikal chronik said:


> You can just buy a MH conv bulb for the vegetative stage. I mean you can use the HPS for the whole grow. For better yields, and denser budds i suggest starting with MH and switching to HPS.


taken on board dude cheers again


----------



## Grower2008 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, I have a small grow room with about 45 plants they are 42 days from when I first put them in soil. Thaey are all about 2 ft and i want to put them in flower and expect to give them 12/12 from today forward. I want to clone but I am waiting until I can distinguish the male from the female plants. Is that right? I have three lights a 1000 HPS and 2 600 HPS a humidifyer, three oscillating fans and an intake and outtake fans to circulate the air. The plants all look very healthy so far.


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 10, 2008)

Grower2008 said:


> Hi, I have a small grow room with about 45 plants they are 42 days from when I first put them in soil. Thaey are all about 2 ft and i want to put them in flower and expect to give them 12/12 from today forward. I want to clone but I am waiting until I can distinguish the male from the female plants. Is that right? I have three lights a 1000 HPS and 2 600 HPS a humidifyer, three oscillating fans and an intake and outtake fans to circulate the air. The plants all look very healthy so far.


sounds good. you should start a grow journal and put some pictures up. keep people posted and they can help you as you go along. if you need it.


----------



## LickitLightit (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, thanks a lot.
Any ideas on how much longer i'm gonna have to wait for this one?
Give it two weeks?
How nice would it be to have some fresh chronic on christmas day haha


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 10, 2008)

LickitLightit said:


> Hey, thanks a lot.
> Any ideas on how much longer i'm gonna have to wait for this one?
> Give it two weeks?
> How nice would it be to have some fresh chronic on christmas day haha


Well....you could wait until you sex the plants, I wouldn't, let me explain. I took 40 clones that way once, it took me about 3 months just to get them ready to go to flowering, I would have been better off to start over with seeds as far as the amount of time it took. It also took a generation or 2 to get all of the abnormalaties out of the strain. 
You actually have a couple of choices to make at this point. Folks that have done this for a lot longer than I have will tell you to take 2 clones from each plant and root them. Once they have roots flower the clones, keep the originals and develope them as mother plants by cutting the growing tips back and leaving them in Vegetative light. This is the correct way to do it.
The other choice is one I have done many times, ol DirtBagBrian did it this way for 5 years, never ran out of weed. Take 2 clones from each plant, mark them as to which plant you took them from and be sure to label them individually, trust me on that one, then go ahead and put the originals in flowering light. 2 to 4 weeks later you will know the sex of all of your plants, get rid of all the males, save a few of your clones for mothers, or take two clones from each of the female plants and send them on. 
The second way is actually what I did with most of the strains I am running now, it takes about a month longer this way to get to perpetual harvest, you will have smoke able bud about 4 weeks sooner. 
Mr.HowardMarksJournal chronicles the proper way. VV


----------



## mannypheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Luckily all my little plants have come out from the soil all but two have two nice little leaves.I'm not sure about the floros i have. all i know is that i have 

1 10watt CFL 6500k daylight (not sure of lumens) 

3 13watt CFL 2700k 900 lumens 

1 15watt 18 INCH 3000k 845 initial lumens and 745 mean lumens

I really have no idea what to use for veg and flowering or how many to use

please a lot suggestions or comments!!!


----------



## mannypheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

mannypheonix said:


> Luckily all my little plants have come out from the soil all but two have two nice little leaves.I'm not sure about the floros i have. all i know is that i have
> 
> 1 10watt CFL 6500k daylight (not sure of lumens)
> 
> ...



Make that 4 13watt CFL 2700k 900 lumens


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 10, 2008)

mannypheonix said:


> Make that 4 13watt CFL 2700k 900 lumens


 
You need about 6-12 cfl's throughout your grow. i have 6 100 watt daylight cfl's. now remember to switch your cfl's to the softwhite red spectrum for flowering.


----------



## LickitLightit (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha.. thanks for the advice and wonderful tips but it still doesn't answer my question as to how much longer i should wait. 
You're talking half greek, half english to me at the moment but i appreciate the suggestions.
This is my first grow and i'm only learning.
Can anyone tell me what i should do if i'm not trying to clone?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

LickitLightit said:


> Haha.. thanks for the advice and wonderful tips but it still doesn't answer my question as to how much longer i should wait.
> You're talking half greek, half english to me at the moment but i appreciate the suggestions.
> This is my first grow and i'm only learning.
> Can anyone tell me what i should do if i'm not trying to clone?
> Thanks in advance!


Ok, since VV's post was too difficult, I'll give it a go. You know when to harvest based on your trichs. Get yourself a magnifier (50x or 100x) and check out your trichs. Follow this guide from the GrowFAQ


----------



## Phinxter (Dec 11, 2008)

get a small hand held microscope its the only way to know how long they have.
we cant really guess because we can't see the color of your trichomes.
i would take a blind guess tho of 9 days 6 hours 42 minutes and 26 seconds more ought to be perfect.
thats just a blind guess tho since i dont know what color your trichomes are


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 11, 2008)

LickitLightit said:


> Haha.. thanks for the advice and wonderful tips but it still doesn't answer my question as to how much longer i should wait.
> You're talking half greek, half english to me at the moment but i appreciate the suggestions.
> This is my first grow and i'm only learning.
> Can anyone tell me what i should do if i'm not trying to clone?
> Thanks in advance!


 My bad, guess it was a stoner moment, I meant that information for grower2008, must have been the Juicy Fruit, I aplogize for that one. No wonder you were confused. VV


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 11, 2008)

I seem to be having a lot of those lately VV. I attribute it to this Kush I have been smoking . . . better go back to the Haze. You know what I would like? Some Northern Lights!, have not had that in a while. . . .


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 12, 2008)

The Northern Berry I have is a NorthernLights/Blueberry cross, stop by. VV


----------



## BiG stoned aL (Dec 12, 2008)

First of all, Hello all, i'm new to these fourms, I am 19 and from Ireland and like 1000's before me I am sick of waiting in the rain and cold for an unreliable dealer who sells me oven dried hay! So I have turned to setting up a small indoor garden in which to grow the 7 feminised afghani kush seeds ive recently sent away for. First things first. I was wondering could you guys give me tips on setting up my indoor garden. I have 1m2 of closet space in a dark room. I was going to:

1) wash the walls/roof/floor with disinfectant
2) Cover the walls with alluminum foil
3) Place a large plastic tray on the floor for my pots to sit in
4) buy 7 small pots with holes on bottom and up side for drainage
5) Buy 7 2/4 gallon pots with same properties
6) I've not decided on a grow medium and was hoping you guys could help, I was thinking - perlite/vermiculite/peatmoss soilless mix, but im not sure what nutrients to add and when!

If you guys could give me any tips to get me on my way I'd really appreciate it, like HID'S etc... I'm not exactly rich, most of my money going on weed etc... so I am looking for a decent light source at a low price, can you get normal lights that cater specifically for the blue or red side of the spectrum or do i need to buy a Metal halide and a high preassure sodium lamp? I know that was a little long winded but im very excited! Thanks for your time all, Al


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 12, 2008)

don't use foil, you'll get hotspots. try and use mylar if at all possible, or even the thermal security blankets. besides that, i don't know about soil growing. i would suggest a tub style dwc with net pots and hydroton. also, do you need all 7 plants right away, or would you be willing to grow like half and half so you could learn and then do it again with the knowledge you gained.
are you in ireland? if you are, then you'll prob have to order a light. i don't know if you want to order from the US, but HTG Supply has the cheapest lights on the net, which will help you b/c you'll prob be best off with a switchable mh/hps.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 12, 2008)

BiG stoned aL said:


> First of all, Hello all, i'm new to these fourms, I am 19 and from Ireland and like 1000's before me I am sick of waiting in the rain and cold for an unreliable dealer who sells me oven dried hay! So I have turned to setting up a small indoor garden in which to grow the 7 feminised afghani kush seeds ive recently sent away for. First things first. I was wondering could you guys give me tips on setting up my indoor garden. I have 1m2 of closet space in a dark room. I was going to:
> 
> 1) wash the walls/roof/floor with disinfectant
> 2) Cover the walls with alluminum foil
> ...


Welcome Al, listen to him, the aluminium foil is not a good idea. I would suggest reading this journal, he details everything your asking about. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107586-mrhowardmarks-experienced-grower-journal.html VV


----------



## BiG stoned aL (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the welcome and thanks very much for the advice, The walls are matt white paint, so maybe they will do as they are? as for mylar, i heard and saw it in some tut vids i watched but im not sure what it is or where to get it. yes bud I'm living in Ireland where I was born and raised! Dublin to be exact! We do have grow shops here with lights etc... Yes I waas thinking myself that doing 3 then 4 in two sets and learning from the first one would be the best idea as its my first grow... and ive not got that much space to work with. I was hoping i could get a decent 250watt light to cover the whole grow, but i am willing to pay extra for 2 lights if it will make a huge difference, Cheers lads, aL


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 12, 2008)

look into a 400watt. that's what i'm getting to cover a 5 plant dwc


----------



## BiG stoned aL (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay, I'm looking at covering 3/4 plants at a time, Man I'm shitting it now... I never expected a grow to be easy, but now I'm afraid I'l fuck up the plants or somthing, it all seems so complex! Also I'm looking to find a place where people who enjoy weed can meet up and just get stoned for like a weekend, I'l go anywhere in the world, I'm just sick of all my friends taking 3 tokes of any decent weed I can get my hands on and getting sick... I'm by no means a 'professional' smoker but I'd love to do something like the hash cup where they went on that boat for 3 days and just got fucked while voting plants off... So I was thinking I could take some pictures of my space and maybe get some feedback on what the best option for me would be. Excuse my newbiness but may I ask what dwc stands for? Thanks all, aL


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 12, 2008)

start a journal and people will come see it and give you advice. growing is easy as hell man, you just have to do a little reseach and get the right equipment before yous start. good luck


----------



## Kaako (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all,

New here and stumbled upon this site by random google search. I love everything about the plant, the way it smokes, the way it makes me feel at ease. Don't consider myself a "pothead" and I smoke occasionally. Just wanted to drop in and say hey.


----------



## BiG stoned aL (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay thanks for the tip, ive started a growing journal and I am going to update it regularly, Here is the link, 
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/140447-1st-grow-diary-advice-more.html#post1756503
please feel free to post ideas or tips, i'l have photos of my grow space and any equipment i have up tomorrow! a list of inventory wouldn't go a miss as Ive still to go shopping for my low budget as possible indoor garden, cheers aL


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 12, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> The Northern Berry I have is a NorthernLights/Blueberry cross, stop by. VV


Nice that sounds like interesting smoke


----------



## beardedserb (Dec 12, 2008)

Good evening everyone,
The other day I was dubbed a Yuppie and I wasn't happy about it. I love to cook and I know I can apply the same passion to growing sweet delicious rok. I am still in the beginning stages of planning my moves for my first grow. If by chance you are reading this and have an overwhelming wealth of knowledge concerning growing in small quarters ,I would greatly appreciate a mentor.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 13, 2008)

beardedserb said:


> Good evening everyone,
> The other day I was dubbed a Yuppie and I wasn't happy about it. I love to cook and I know I can apply the same passion to growing sweet delicious rok. I am still in the beginning stages of planning my moves for my first grow. If by chance you are reading this and have an overwhelming wealth of knowledge concerning growing in small quarters ,I would greatly appreciate a mentor.


You should check out Wolfman Zen's micro cab perpetual grow. He did a great job. Welcome to RIU!


----------



## sukoshi kiddo (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow i think im a beginner pro all ready XD me and my bro are growing in a closet grow room and its like 2 feet by almost 5 feet and we have one plant we are looking after and 4 that are a few weeks old. We also planted about 14 more last night. When i planted them i put them in foam cups with two holes in the bottom of each one (small holes but big enough)And then after i got each seed planted i put each cup into a shoe box, they are nice and snug so they wont fall over and the shoe box was big enough to hold about 12 of them so when ever we need to feed them or move them we can move the box instead of about 14 difrent plants XD. The grow room walls have been washed untill we got tinfoil to start to tin the walls. We have two lights above the plants, one over the big plant we are looking after and another light over the vegging ones, but they are right next to eachother so they share the light


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey welcome serb.
Start a journal, ask your questions there, you will find mentors, there are several of them here. Read some journals that sound like the kind of space your considering, tell them how great they are, and ask them to check out your journal. I gaurantee this will give you good results, especially if you send me a link, I will hound the experts if necessary. Haven't had to in a little over two years here, Welcome to Rollitup. VV


----------



## DeweY (Dec 14, 2008)

Im a begginer i have never posted but theres a few things id like 2 know about growing,
i have planted 2 seeds after being germinated ,i hav thm in my wardrobe im new to it,
im just testin at the minuted because i got sum seeds off a mate 
...1 of them is about 3 inches very thin an its only been in soil for 3 days .I Noticed On My Smaller Of The 2(about 1.5 inch) Is looking nice (so i think Lol)ive notices small ganja looking leaves coming thru after the 1st normal lookin leaves .On The Taller Plant It Has No Ganja Looking leaves ...Is This Bad?....my setup Is S**t I hav a 50 watt uv light n a box with tin foil around it ...does anyBodie think igg Gt a bit of smoke outa them Haha

Ps im Just Hopin There Femies ..Many Thanks DeweY..x


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

get some pics, start a journal, and give us the link. i'll check it out


----------



## Pc&Lv (Dec 14, 2008)

HI, im pretty new to this... i just had my 3rd harvest yesterday. i have a walk in closet dedicated to grow. I have a 4' flourescent light i use forn cloning and seedlings, i use a 2' 4 bulb t-5 for vegging and flowering with great results IMO. just yeilded 1.5oz from some sort of sativa bagseed, and before that about 18grams off of some kind of indiga i have now dubed sour berry . I now have a couple of clones going off both of the above and a strand i sexed by accident my first grow. im in the midst of getting a 4' 8 bulb fixture. im a huge t5 beliver seeing thats the only light ive used but with great results. this is the first time for me posting though i have lurked/ searched consistantly everyday. Ide like to thank everybody her on RIU for making my dreams possible! happy growing


----------



## kaze (Dec 14, 2008)

Newbie doing my first hydroponics grow. Two weeks in with some White Widow and some bonus seeds from the seed bank.. All looks good so far when I went on a trip 5 days ago. Sprouted and in the dripper/ bubbler for about two weeks now. Using the Mr. Green on You Tube as a guideline...... No pics so far will try later.


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 14, 2008)

kaze said:


> Newbie doing my first hydroponics grow. Two weeks in with some White Widow and some bonus seeds from the seed bank.. All looks good so far when I went on a trip 5 days ago. Sprouted and in the dripper/ bubbler for about two weeks now. Using the Mr. Green on You Tube as a guideline...... No pics so far will try later.


Hey go to the _*Hydroponics/ Aeroponics*_ section sub-forum. Start your own grow journal, sounds interesting. Also, people can help you out as you go along.


----------



## Detroit Snoop (Dec 14, 2008)

what up I'll been growin my plant for 6months and it is 6ft but not budding what should i do


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 14, 2008)

Detroit Snoop said:


> what up I'll been growin my plant for 6months and it is 6ft but not budding what should i do


 Change the light schedule, make sure your plants don't get any light for 12 hours every day. VV


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 14, 2008)

DeweY said:


> Im a begginer i have never posted but theres a few things id like 2 know about growing,
> i have planted 2 seeds after being germinated ,i hav thm in my wardrobe im new to it,
> im just testin at the minuted because i got sum seeds off a mate
> ...1 of them is about 3 inches very thin an its only been in soil for 3 days .I Noticed On My Smaller Of The 2(about 1.5 inch) Is looking nice (so i think Lol)ive notices small ganja looking leaves coming thru after the 1st normal lookin leaves .On The Taller Plant It Has No Ganja Looking leaves ...Is This Bad?....my setup Is S**t I hav a 50 watt uv light n a box with tin foil around it ...does anyBodie think igg Gt a bit of smoke outa them Haha
> ...


Welcome Dew, get rid of the tin foil and the UV light. Check out the grow FAQ for excellent info on what lights to use. CFLS are really cheap if you are on a budget. Lots of good CFL growers here too. Goo luck 



Pc&Lv said:


> HI, im pretty new to this... i just had my 3rd harvest yesterday. i have a walk in closet dedicated to grow. I have a 4' flourescent light i use forn cloning and seedlings, i use a 2' 4 bulb t-5 for vegging and flowering with great results IMO. just yeilded 1.5oz from some sort of sativa bagseed, and before that about 18grams off of some kind of indiga i have now dubed sour berry . I now have a couple of clones going off both of the above and a strand i sexed by accident my first grow. im in the midst of getting a 4' 8 bulb fixture. im a huge t5 beliver seeing thats the only light ive used but with great results. this is the first time for me posting though i have lurked/ searched consistantly everyday. Ide like to thank everybody her on RIU for making my dreams possible! happy growing


Glad to hear we could help! Welcome to RIU, stick around



kaze said:


> Newbie doing my first hydroponics grow. Two weeks in with some White Widow and some bonus seeds from the seed bank.. All looks good so far when I went on a trip 5 days ago. Sprouted and in the dripper/ bubbler for about two weeks now. Using the Mr. Green on You Tube as a guideline...... No pics so far will try later.


Sounds like fun, Mr. Green's set up is not really optimal for a flood and drain but will probably work fine for a first run. After that you will want to look into improving the design slightly to massively increase yield. Stick around start a journal!



Detroit Snoop said:


> what up I'll been growin my plant for 6months and it is 6ft but not budding what should i do


You are going to have a lot of bud!  Take VV's advice! I hope you have 12ft ceilings


----------



## poopypantspaul (Dec 14, 2008)

ok not sure what im doin on this page yet. how do i start a new thread? or am i doing it? anyways i have 4 powerplant seedlings a week old in peat moss. threre lookin healthy tap root came out bottom so i put on top of some mg in a small cup so the taproots could grow. when should i put in soil? thinkin bout not using mg reading peoples comments about it.


----------



## DuB420 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey all ima new member/grower  Just wanted to take a little time to say hello!! Looks like a cool place to be and i need a few problems solved so ty very much.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

welcome welcome to all the new people!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 15, 2008)

poopypantspaul said:


> ok not sure what im doin on this page yet. how do i start a new thread? or am i doing it? anyways i have 4 powerplant seedlings a week old in peat moss. threre lookin healthy tap root came out bottom so i put on top of some mg in a small cup so the taproots could grow. when should i put in soil? thinkin bout not using mg reading peoples comments about it.


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## on.full.tilt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you going to start planning my new wonderful garden!


----------



## zrickmo (Dec 15, 2008)

hello fello pot heads,
My name is zrickmo and my goal in life is to produce the best maryjane around. Unless of course I go next door in which case. His or hers will be as good as mine if not better. And that my friends is it.


----------



## clowdy (Dec 15, 2008)

whats up everyone just reg today
been smoking for a long time,grew before but really never got anwhere.seeing how an ex girlfriend of mines threw the plant out a second floor window.:0( and others just limped over and and thats it but now i had have put like 5 seeds in some marical grow soil and and 4 of them sprouted but 3 of them got big and the 4th one just stayed as a sprout so i threw it awayand i didnt even germanate them just droped in soil.for a time i just used the window on the porch and they grew now they are in my room not even my closetand im useing a12v 10wbulb plant light real small and sence theres no heat n my room ive been useing a philips clear infrared heat lamp 250w so i have some heat for the plants and they are still growning one plant looks like it might not be doing good
cuase the leaves are changing like has some yellow and the shape is going diff now too
so i aint worried about that one too much now cuase i think it could be going so i rather help the other 2 the biggest one i have just turned 12 inches and the small one looks the best and it aint to small but i dont know right off hand now how big .but i spray them down with a water bottle spraye thing when they look dry and water the with reg water and some maricalgrow stuff i think food that i have to mix i use that stuff most of the time just till i see the soul moiste and i use the some stuff to spray on the leaves too im working on the humidifyer but right now i have 1 plant in a fish tank at the bottom and have some water around it and have aluminum foil wraped around the plastic or glass whatever it is and at night time i move the big one away from the lights so it aint under directly and put the other one under it cuase i only have 1 small grow light and heat lamp hoping things still goes ok. let me know what ya think please 
thanks for hearing me out clowdy


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 15, 2008)

Take a look at my pics and tell me what you think. They are two weeks into flowering at this point.


----------



## clowdy (Dec 15, 2008)

where r ur pic maligs808?


----------



## buddafest (Dec 15, 2008)

High there how is everyone doing ?.. Well Im basically not your average 20year old stoner... All my friends are still in their senior year ( for like the 3rd time!!) Im a different story though,.. Im into sports and staying healthy. Weed to me,.. well Ive been smoking for 5years now and I think its a much better idea than alcohol. I wont make a car accident when im stoned, I wont fight, sleep with random people or anything stupid like what people do when they are drunk. I have just started my first 3 plants and they're growing up so quickly!! Everyday they look an inch taller!!
I've read up alot on the net so far and cant wait to start growing properly with light nutes etc. Any advice is welcome.

Have a wicked xmas and new year


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 16, 2008)

*welcome, welcome.*
*you should start a grow journal, and post pics. People can help you out, and you can show off other people what your working on.*


----------



## lilllad (Dec 16, 2008)

hello everyone, im fairly new to growing -(got sick of paying for sandy or tampered weed) and have started a small flood/drain setup for the best result grows, can anyone tell me how often i should flood the tray & how long for(should this increase as plant grows/matures),and the specific ppm levels for each and all growth stages?
eg 
just rooted - weeks 1-2
veg weeks 3-5
transition weeks 6 -7 
flower week 1 
flower weeks 2 - 4
weeks 5-8
final push weeks 9 - poss 10 (or described in simular way)
then obviously flushing is required-should i reduce nutes gradually, or stop em all together in 1 go? and should i use a flushing agent?
obviously im out to spend as little as poss-same old story im afraid.
ive had a look around but can only find staggered answers to my questions, and often contradictory at that.
many thanks all, appologies for any poor spelling lol!


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 16, 2008)

Aloha all, from the Big Island of Hawaii. I'm glad to see there is a site for growers and smokers to share valuable information. I'm new here and would love it if you told me what you thought about my girls.


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any other fellow growers in Hawaii. If you are, please hit me up. Aloha!!!!


----------



## gigglestick (Dec 16, 2008)

hi guyz ,just found your site, seems cool and its interesting how i already feel at home here..hehe


----------



## FatDanker420 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey everyone just letting you all know im here


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 16, 2008)

lilllad said:


> hello everyone, im fairly new to growing -(got sick of paying for sandy or tampered weed) and have started a small flood/drain setup for the best result grows, can anyone tell me how often i should flood the tray & how long for(should this increase as plant grows/matures),and the specific ppm levels for each and all growth stages?
> eg
> just rooted - weeks 1-2
> veg weeks 3-5
> ...


I like to reduce gradually, but you can just stop them all together too. No need for a flushing agent just Ph adjusted water works fine. PPM levels will vary depending on strain, lighting, other environmental factors, and the type of nutrients used. How often you flood the table depends on plant height and the type of medium used. For example a large plant growing in rockwool floc could probably be flooded 2-3 times during lights on. The same plant growing in Hydroton could be flooded every 5-10 min during lights on.

Check out Al B's thread for a lot of great info on Flood systems. Feel free to check out my Hydro Q & A as well. The link is in my sig line 

Welcome to RIU everybody!

Maligs808, do you surf?


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hoog said:


> I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow. It seems to be doing ok! What do you think?


Man I think that's too much water. Try waiting till the soil is almost dry before watering again. And only fertilize it once every 2 or three waterings at half the recommended strength. Things I recommend are Superthrive and Alaskan Fish Emulsion 5-1-1. You should be able to find those at hardware or garden supply shops. Then use something like Super Bloom 15-30-15 for the flowering stage. My plants seem to be enjoying this process.


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 16, 2008)

Aloha all. I'm new here and wanted to say wassup.


----------



## craigx (Dec 16, 2008)

What up? A friend recommended the site, I like it! Started a grow journal check it out:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/137149-b-52-stealth-bubbler-bubbleponics.htmlhttp://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HR4H40QZ


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 16, 2008)

Aloha from the Big Island of Hawaii. I'm new here and liking the info. Keep it up.


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone else from Hawaii? Hit me up.


----------



## PUFFINCHEESE (Dec 17, 2008)

hay man how you doing a wonder if you could help with a couple of questions ?


----------



## PUFFINCHEESE (Dec 17, 2008)

what dose EC mean in hydro kit please help my babys look not well with purple stripes what do i do


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 17, 2008)

PUFFINCHEESE said:


> what dose EC mean in hydro kit please help my babys look not well with purple stripes what do i do


EC stands for Electrical Conductivity. Your meter measures dissolved salts (nutrients) in you nutrient solution. Use your EC meter to adjust nutrient strength at various stages of plant growth. Can't really offer much more without more info on your set up, plants, ect. Feel free to check out my hydro Q & A in my sig line as well. 

Welcome to RIU


----------



## 619SixFour (Dec 17, 2008)

Whats up guys, I just wanted to say whats up and I hope to learn alot from these forums.


----------



## jambogarry (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi All, just wanted to introduce myself,as i have just joined, I have for many years grew Grass in a small cupboard, basic stuff with some not to bad results mostly Afghani, however have know set up my own grow tent with all the gear, and i am growing Trainwreck from seed,(Green house seed company), plants at 6wks and about 2 ft tall even though i have pinched the centre, they look great but i was wondering for how long i should veg these for,i thought about 8wks, will have picks up in day or 2,any info you's can give me would be great,feeding with canna formula,


----------



## 1082 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello All! 

I just found your site and it looks like it's going to be a great resource. You've probably heard that Michigan recently passed a law legalizing Medical MJ. So while I'm waiting for the Dept of Community Health to begin issuing registry cards, I'm trying to learn all I can about growing.

I'm totally new to gardening and I appreciate all of the info you guys are sharing here. 

Hopefully, someday I'll gain enough experience to be able to pay it forward and help out some other newbs..


Tony


----------



## count stackula (Dec 18, 2008)

Hellloooooooo 
Im new here and this is my second post and im completely new to growing. I have read a ton of threads on this forum and am still a little confused... I don't even know if this is the right thread...

Ok so... my questions are....after I germinate the seed and get ready to put it into the aerogarden... do I just put it in the brown spongy flower pod and just take out the flower seeds? 
And how much of the sponge is supposed to touch the water? Mine bubbles but it doesnt really cover the entire surface of the water... is that ok?

I ordered some sensi grow nutrients and they should be here soon, I have not got the flowering nutrients yet.. Im not sure which to use..? Anyways.. Id like to try and plant one of my germinated seeds, I also have one thats in the soil right now and its only about an inch tall and was wondering if and when I could transfer it to my aerogarden and how to go about it.
Thanks in advance.. I know I asked a ton of questions Im just eager to try this out


----------



## dirty dave (Dec 19, 2008)

i m using dwc 5 gal buckets how deep do i put my clone & rock wool in the net and how high should the water level be in the bucket i have the water level touching the bottom of my rock wool


----------



## dirty dave (Dec 19, 2008)

any good simple dvd for newbie on hydro indoors,water levels lighting etc


----------



## woodmass (Dec 19, 2008)

hello all greetings from the uk, i have just started flowering my babys, i have got a lot of 'hairs' they have been flowering for 1 week, when will the buds start to develop??


----------



## greenacres (Dec 19, 2008)

dirty dave said:


> any good simple dvd for newbie on hydro indoors,water levels lighting etc


DD You should take your babes out of the rockwool and get neoprene collars do a search on Aeroponics/Hydroponics look for "StinkBuds" thread "Harvest every two weeks" 

*http://www.hydroponicbible.com/free_hydroponic_mar...*


----------



## greenacres (Dec 19, 2008)

woodmass said:


> hello all greetings from the uk, i have just started flowering my babys, i have got a lot of 'hairs' they have been flowering for 1 week, when will the buds start to develop??


Dear Woodmass,
They have started ! Its Only Just Begun


----------



## woodmass (Dec 19, 2008)

sweet i cant bloody wait, i love wakieng up in the morning and just smelling that lovely aroma, its my 1st grow aswell, out of 5 plants i got 2 females, alot of the bottom leaves are dieing off is this normal?? my ph level is about 7.5


----------



## cbo1107 (Dec 19, 2008)

i cannot poste pics but can try to describe my problem well.....im not sure what to do, my plant is about 16'' tall but not very bushy at all....is this a problem and if so plz how can i fix it?


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 19, 2008)

Aloha all from the Big Island of Hawaii. If there are any fellow Hawaiian growers, hit me up.


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 19, 2008)

How old is your plant? Is it in the vegetative or flowering stage?


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 19, 2008)

cbo1107 said:


> i cannot poste pics but can try to describe my problem well.....im not sure what to do, my plant is about 16'' tall but not very bushy at all....is this a problem and if so plz how can i fix it?


How old is it? Is it in it's vegetative or flowering stage?


----------



## greenacres (Dec 20, 2008)

Howzit maliigs unfortunately not in the islands anymore but there is a pretty cool thread called Hawaii Growers jus do a search and you should find it


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 20, 2008)

greenacres said:


> Howzit maliigs unfortunately not in the islands anymore but there is a pretty cool thread called Hawaii Growers jus do a search and you should find it


Thanks for the info man. Where you living at now???


----------



## sootron (Dec 20, 2008)

hi from toronto
will be in australia soon


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2008)

sootron said:


> hi from toronto
> will be in australia soon


Cool man world traveller! Welcome to RIU!


----------



## 35yr.exp. (Dec 23, 2008)

my god you guys make it so friggin complicated.been usin since 73.seen ,smoked,an sold tons.i stuck a couple scwag seeds in a pot couple mos. ago.(south facin)now what ?i think tere tiny but its my first grow attempt in all my years there are 3rd an 4th set of leaves comin out its couple of day b4 xmass will they bud next fall or earlier?


----------



## Mackaveli420 (Dec 23, 2008)

WAAAAAAAZZZZZZUUUUPPPP

lol sry, couldnt resist.


----------



## daniel9guitar (Dec 23, 2008)

G'day everyone. I had a wicked female plant about 3 or 4 weeks of flowering. It was grown indoors and outdoors in regular soil and a pot. I found some Super Phosphate and mixed that up, I usually mix up a medium-high content of a nitrogen organic nutrient called Blood and Bone. Anyway the Super Phosphate totally fuckd it. The nexy day it was droopy and it got worse till the leaves were burnt yellow and my immature buds on the plant were very dark green and unusual, so I just ripped it out, took what I could smoke and threw the rest away. I have just received a 400w digital ballast which is MH+HPS, it was 200 bucks with a free HPS bulb. I have a reflector that plugs into the ballast so I'm hoping on starting a new crop using 400watt MH+HPS bulbs for vegging and flowering. Has anyone tried Super Phosphate as a fertilizer? I think it sucks and I wont be using it. Can anyone give me tips on the best way to get started under lights? As this is my first time I'm going to grow in soil under these lights. PLZ HELP,...Danny


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 24, 2008)

daniel9guitar said:


> > G'day everyone. I had a wicked female plant about 3 or 4 weeks of flowering. It was grown indoors and outdoors in regular soil and a pot. I found some Super Phosphate and mixed that up, I usually mix up a medium-high content of a nitrogen organic nutrient called Blood and Bone. Anyway the Super Phosphate totally fuckd it. The nexy day it was droopy and it got worse till the leaves were burnt yellow and my immature buds on the plant were very dark green and unusual, so I just ripped it out, took what I could smoke and threw the rest away.
> 
> 
> That was probably the best you could do under the circumstances. I try to stay away from large amounts of super anything, your plants need balance not super.
> ...


----------



## woodmass (Dec 24, 2008)

hey my plants have been flowering for 2weeks. i stopped useing nutes 1 wk b4 flowering, but my bottom leaves are dieing off and some of the hairs on my buds are turning orange but the tops of the plants are still budding can anyone help?? oh my ph is 7.2


----------



## rate510 (Dec 24, 2008)

hello im growing some bag seed and i planted them in jiffy pellets and im starting to see some roots go thru should i transplant them now or wait?


----------



## Top 44 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey everybody, new here, looking forward to learning a lot


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 24, 2008)

Top 44 said:


> Hey everybody, new here, looking forward to learning a lot


Welcome to RIU 

And Merry Christmas


----------



## greenacres (Dec 24, 2008)

woodmass said:


> hey my plants have been flowering for 2weeks. i stopped useing nutes 1 wk b4 flowering, but my bottom leaves are dieing off and some of the hairs on my buds are turning orange but the tops of the plants are still budding can anyone help?? oh my ph is 7.2


What kind of medium are you using? watering, light, etc etc


----------



## greenacres (Dec 24, 2008)

rate510 said:


> hello im growing some bag seed and i planted them in jiffy pellets and im starting to see some roots go thru should i transplant them now or wait?


you can transplant now. What medium and method are you using?


----------



## greenacres (Dec 24, 2008)

sup wikid Merry XXmas !! your the shit always coming over here and welcoming everyone
Thanks for being the wikidbchofriu YOU ROCK!!


----------



## The Virginian (Dec 25, 2008)

high everybody I'm the Virginian,Merry Christmas. Just wanted to say that I have learned or re-learned a lot of stuff here thanks. I'm new at this grow thing though but thanks to you all I finally had a girl and she is so lovely I plan to give her (my first) all the love I have it took so long to have her if you get my meaning lol Thanks again


----------



## zak.neth (Dec 25, 2008)

hey all, just joined the site, lots of good info on here. Had a quick question for any that can help.. i am vegging my clone which is about 11inches tall on my 250w metal halide lamp its on an 18/6 regiment. i just got ph water meter and its tellin me that the soil is pretty moist and my ph is around 7 maybe a little over, its been pretty healthy and green so far but and some of the leaves are droopy and a little wrinkled. i have to find a camera to put some pics on but is there anyone that can give me some tips. its my first grow and i want my baby to stary dying i have earth juice grow and bloom havent used them yet not sure how much to really use? any tips are greatly appreciated thanks
-zack


----------



## greenacres (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck Virg enjoy the ride ! Zak what kind of medium? soil? bring ph down,lower light a smidge and let them get a little dryer./ when they perk up give em 1/4 to 1/2 dose of your nutes .... maybe


----------



## knesldr (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey Merry Christmas everybody. Lookin for so good company and lots of help.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 25, 2008)

knesldr said:


> Hey Merry Christmas everybody. Lookin for so good company and lots of help.


Well you came to the right place


----------



## steadyeddie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi, I,m a nebie and also sort of new to growing my own,,I have been doing the best with what I have and hopefully someone out there can help me grow a better plant with a better yeild.
I'm just gonna lay it all out and see who gets back with what so here goes.
On or about the 15th of November 08 I prinkled about 30 seeds into a coffe sauser and I covered therm with a couple layers of paper towles and kept them damp and in the dark.
3 days later the strongest and first to germinate went under my 40 watt tube lights that are situated very close to the soil ( about a inch awaway)
I keep them this way for about 7 days with 24-7 light on them.
Next I put them under my 400 watt haloid and they stayed there for 4 week on a 18 hour a day light, 
At this time the plants are growing in miricle grow and they are in 2 quart plastic pots.
I keep the room between 70 and 80 with a slight breeze that stays indirectly on the plants as to make them wiggle just a little in the steady breeze.
After 4 weeks I put the plants under the 1000 watt haloid I reduce the time to 12-12 for a week and keep cutting it down to where it is 11 on and 13 off.
Now my plants are starting to get white hairs on them and I have transplanted them into 2 1/2 gallon buckets and have added some pedeilte balls to the soil, I added about 15%, the ph is right on, I tested it
So what do you think so far??????
Some of my questions are should I incress or decress the ph ballance in 
the budd stage?
How often and how much should I be wattering
Is my light ok on 11 hours on 13 off
I've been adding 1 teasspon miricle grow plant food and 1 teaspoon miriclegrow bloom booster in each gallon of water is this ok ?


----------



## Sgt.Sly (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey Everyone, and Merry Christmas! I'm not only new here, but NEVER posted in a forum of any kind. Anyways, I have read in these forums and studied for approx 40 hours before i started work on my Closet grow. I have been really sucessful i think so far, my goals have been reached thus far also. I'm basically looking for helpful advice, new ideas, and any imput i can learn from. I have always wanted to do this for some time, and i'm giviner now. My setup now is as follows:

4 - 42W CFL (2 - 2700k & 2 - 6500k) Mounted on 45 degree socket splitters, under a nice big reflector attached to a pulley.

2 - 26W CFL (6500K ) Providing light to middle of plants

Closet is 3' x 5' x 7' tall, covered in Mylar.

A Fan causing indirect breeze, Timers on a 12/12, Ventalation
Temp ranges 70F to 87F Humidity ranges 35% -60%
Nutrients on stand by, Soil is your "typical perfect mix"
Waterings have been happening every 3-4 days depending on saturation.

Plant Statics:
Strain - Not sure, something from holland preserved for 25 years (I'm told)
Seed - Basically you'd call it bag seed.
6 of 6 germinated, 5-6 Chose a female sex, 1 chose Hermi
3 plants are 28 days old. the other 2 are 20 days old. 
Hermi is now Mistle Toe. 
All have begun to flower, one in particular at an excelerated rate.
They have all been on 12/12 light cycle from seed.

Am I on the right track here...
I want to post some pics, How do i do that?


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 25, 2008)

*Hmm. Veg stage- lightting should be 24/0 or 16/8. *
*I suggest some more 26- watt daylight cfl's equivalent to 100 watt. *

*The best i can tell you us to just read bro. Read all the post throughout this site. I've learned so much here in such little time. *

*To post pictures up, when you are going to post something, go to manage attatchments, make sure the picutres are saved to your computer. Upload them, and your golden.*

*Also start your own grow journal, people will help you out as you go along.*
*Good luck- magikal
*


----------



## Top 44 (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Welcome to RIU
> 
> And Merry Christmas


Thanx, hope you had a good one too


----------



## billybodank (Dec 26, 2008)

hey guys. i just sprouted my first plants! i dont have a clue on what to do!


----------



## Sgt.Sly (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey, should have done some reading first before sprouting, but if your quick you could be ok.

1. Gotta choose a space....no light in, no light out. Needs fresh air in and and exhaust out.
2. You gotta chose your type of lights. Your options vary.
There are:
CFL lights,(compact floresents) (low heat producing)
Floresent tubes (even less heat producing)
HPS(high pressure sodium) (produces signifigent heat)
MH (metal halide) (produces signifigent heat)
HID (High Intencity Discharge) (produces signifigent heat)
Light spectrums to look for are 2700(K)elvin For flowering and 6500K for veging
3. You gotta have a timer(s)
4. What is your method of growing ie(low and small/Big and tall)
5. how much electricity are you willing to consume
6. Temps ideally to be 70F - 80F (in extreem cases down to 60F no lower and up to 85F no higher
7. Humidity should range between 40-60%

Hopefully this gets you started. Good luck


----------



## Smoke Yoshi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Smoke Yoshi Is In The Building!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

Smoke Yoshi said:


> *Smoke Yoshi Is In The Building!*


Welcome to RIU Smoke Yoshi.

I'm Wikid. I'm on the roof


----------



## poolman420 (Dec 26, 2008)

jambogarry said:


> Hi All, just wanted to introduce myself,as i have just joined, I have for many years grew Grass in a small cupboard, basic stuff with some not to bad results mostly Afghani, however have know set up my own grow tent with all the gear, and i am growing Trainwreck from seed,(Green house seed company), plants at 6wks and about 2 ft tall even though i have pinched the centre, they look great but i was wondering for how long i should veg these for,i thought about 8wks, will have picks up in day or 2,any info you's can give me would be great,feeding with canna formula,


 whats up just woundering what kind of mediam are you using with your canna line???????im using coco coir with driin to waste hand watering!!!!great results so far


----------



## woodmass (Dec 27, 2008)

greenacres said:


> What kind of medium are you using? watering, light, etc etc


im growing in soil and pots, im giving them 12/12 light, the buds lower down on my plants are starting to turn orange, but the tops are still a milky colour?


----------



## goldnuget555 (Dec 27, 2008)

hi i have a 24"x48" fluorescent 4 bulb fixture, can i use it to grow 4 plants. and what kind of bulbs will be best


----------



## talontsi973 (Dec 27, 2008)

need some advice on how to start my hydroponic i got everything setup and just have to get some seeds. whats the best plant for newbbies?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2008)

talontsi973 said:


> need some advice on how to start my hydroponic i got everything setup and just have to get some seeds. whats the best plant for newbbies?


bagseed. Don't go spending money on a good strain for your first attempt. It's better to learn with something cheaper  Try bagseed out first, that way you can know what you're doing when you use seeds you actually spent money on


----------



## Awb17x (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey whats going on? Well this is going to be my 1st time growing. Im a US vet dealing with PTSD and well i heard this may help me. Any help full hints? Thanks again


----------



## eza82 (Dec 27, 2008)

GDAY all..... newbie here..... I have clones that have rooted in rockwool cubes and have just placed the hole lot into coco fiber in a orchid pot. Running a turbo tank... but converted into drip feed, NEED A WATER SCHED for this stuff???? Constinant? Or on off 15mins, 15mins an hour, lights on lights off.....
I am running 400w - 4plants, drip, DUTCH GROW, super thrive, aussie magic grow juice. PH 5-6 -5-9. EC at 1.1-1.3
3 weeks in first grow!

QUESTION:NEED A WATER SCHED for coc fiber with rockwool starter cubes???? 
&
Question: is 30-34 degrees celcius too high ?
Have not got a humidity gauge yet..... but have water/ swap fan setup running.

Thanx .... make love not war


----------



## loves parrots (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi, I have been a smoker for over 20 years I never really tryed to grow until late summer and I just put a couple of seed in a pot outside in my fenced in yard and by the end of the summer I had some large plants. I quickly found out what males looked like. I pulled them out but I think I was little too late. I ended up with some very harsh, seeded bud. Now for Christmas I got an aerogarden; I would like to try to grow in that. I am so tried of relaying on friends and one dealer that hasn't called my back in over 2 weeks. I had off of work for 4 days and could not find any. I go back to work tomarrow; what a shitty Holiday. I 'm not sure what typr of nutrients to use in the water, what is the first sign of a male plant and any other advice would be helpful.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 28, 2008)

goldnuget555 said:


> hi i have a 24"x48" fluorescent 4 bulb fixture, can i use it to grow 4 plants. and what kind of bulbs will be best


I wouldn't. The floro's you have will work for vegging your plants for the first two weeks or so, the will comsume about 160 watts and are not a concentrated light source, I used to put that over 12 plants that were vegging for as long as 6 weeks, I was slow growing them on purpose. 
You should take a look at some of the journals that have been posted that talk about how they used cfl's (Compact Flourescents Light's). They are a more concentrated light source than the 4' floro's so the same amount of energy can be directed to the plants, not the rest of the room, and by adding a few more when you are ready to flower you can get some decent result.
If you find you can afford to spend more on light's, you can always use the cfl's for your clones. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 28, 2008)

loves parrots said:


> Hi, I have been a smoker for over 20 years I never really tryed to grow until late summer and I just put a couple of seed in a pot outside in my fenced in yard and by the end of the summer I had some large plants. I quickly found out what males looked like. I pulled them out but I think I was little too late. I ended up with some very harsh, seeded bud. Now for Christmas I got an aerogarden; I would like to try to grow in that. I am so tried of relaying on friends and one dealer that hasn't called my back in over 2 weeks. I had off of work for 4 days and could not find any. I go back to work tomarrow; what a shitty Holiday. I 'm not sure what typr of nutrients to use in the water, what is the first sign of a male plant and any other advice would be helpful.


Welcome to our forum, Parrot. We actual have a subforum for Aerogardens you will want to check in there. It will be easy to identify the males before it's neccessary usually around two weeks of flowering light and that information is posted here as well. 
As far as the nutrients are concerned I tend to go with what the local shops are using, they know what is working in your area. VV



> eza82GDAY all..... newbie here..... I have clones that have rooted in rockwool cubes and have just placed the hole lot into coco fiber in a orchid pot. Running a turbo tank... but converted into drip feed, NEED A WATER SCHED for this stuff???? Constinant? Or on off 15mins, 15mins an hour, lights on lights off.....
> I am running 400w - 4plants, drip, DUTCH GROW, super thrive, aussie magic grow juice. PH 5-6 -5-9. EC at 1.1-1.3
> 3 weeks in first grow!
> 
> ...


Welcome eza, you will want to start bumping up the ec, for early veg growth and starting flowering around 1.8 for coco-coir, going up to 2.4 by the 6 week flowering mark.
The only medium that holds more water the coco-coir is rockwool. You would be fine with once a day for 5 minutes if you get runoff with that from your drip system, the time you water depends on the power of your pump. During your flowering stage you may wish to bump that up to 2 times a day, an hour after lights on and 2 hours before lights off. Do not water the cube once your plants have set root in the coco-coir. 
Ideal temp is 28c, 30 to 40 will give you slow growth and promote other problems for your plants, especailly if the humidity is above 50% and you need a hygrometer to find out what that is before you put a swamp cooler in there. Warmer air holds a lot more water than cool air does, thats we we get dew in the morning. 
This all sounds like you have a little research to do, you probably need some air handling in your room. VV



> Awb17xHey whats going on? Well this is going to be my 1st time growing. Im a US vet dealing with PTSD and well i heard this may help me. Any help full hints? Thanks again


Welcome Awb, sorry to hear about your problem, it is a shame and the Government doesn't seem to care. We do, start a journal and put PSTD in the title, I am willing to bet you will find lots of help here at rollitup. If you put your state in there somewhere, I will quarantee you will get help. VV

Happy Holidays Everyone, wikid thanks for your help all of this year, and all of the others that have helped throughout the year, I apprecaite you too, she answers the most asked question, How do I start a Thread and she includes posting picture's. We like picture's lmao. VV


----------



## mrredeyes (Dec 28, 2008)

this question is kinda off topic but how do you give +rep now that they changed riu?


----------



## eza82 (Dec 28, 2008)

VV Your a champ..... Have had the drippers off now for around 16hrs.... drying it out a alittle. Tomorrow night I will start the new cycle of once a day for 15mins. ( for around 50mls ??) 
Just bumped the EC to 1.8 and running ph of 5.8- Nearly had to double nutes...... it is going into week 4 though.
REP + how ever you do it!

Q: And I still having trouble with temp.... sits around 30-32 degrees celcius is this going to be a problem ??And how can i get it down WITH OUT a A/C?


----------



## JuicyCola420mon (Dec 28, 2008)

how do i post a thread on this new homepage??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

JuicyCola420mon said:


> how do i post a thread on this new homepage??


You go to the forum you want to post in and click the "Post New Thread" button.

If you're still using the new skin it's on the right hand side, above the part that says Page 1 of 235730

If you want to change back to the old skin, go to My Rollitup, on the left under Your Control Panel click Edit Options, then end page to Forum Skin, select blzin-07 and save.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 28, 2008)

eza82 said:


> VV Your a champ..... Have had the drippers off now for around 16hrs.... drying it out a alittle. Tomorrow night I will start the new cycle of once a day for 15mins. ( for around 50mls ??)
> Just bumped the EC to 1.8 and running ph of 5.8- Nearly had to double nutes...... it is going into week 4 though.
> REP + how ever you do it!
> 
> Q: And I still having trouble with temp.... sits around 30-32 degrees celcius is this going to be a problem ??And how can i get it down WITH OUT a A/C?


To answer that question, I would need to know the geographic area, and everything you have running in the growing area you are using. I live in Michigan, I have to heat my area in the winter and air condition it in the summer. It is a stand alone type structure at the back of the garage. 
Many times we find a lack of all of the necessary air handling systems, it has three main ingedients, intake and exhaust, ocsillating fan (s), and a seperate air cooling system for any high powered (HID) lights. 
What you should do is start a Journal, I haven't mentioned it in awhile, we have a contest of sorts running involving Journals, without possible extensions it is open until sometime in January I believe, Garden Knome (aka SeeMoreBuds) is heading that one up. It's your journal, tell your story, including pictures in a must, and will help someone that is 3 weeks behind you, it sounds like you have already made some improvements.
Give the details especailly what you have done so far to control temp, and yes you will need to repeat your medium, system for hydro etc.
You may find some experts that live in your state? that would be able to tell you exactly what they have to do. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You go to the forum you want to post in and click the "Post New Thread" button.
> 
> If you're still using the new skin it's on the right hand side, above the part that says Page 1 of 235730
> 
> If you want to change back to the old skin, go to My Rollitup, on the left under Your Control Panel click Edit Options, then end page to Forum Skin, select blzin-07 and save.


Thanx for that, once again wikid shine's thru. I didn't notice the rep was gone or different, the blzin-07 fits my old screen. I just found out if you quote some one all posts that were there before you respond get moved down so your response will be right below what your quoting. 
I think I might like the other way better, I am not sure. I do see advantages to both, one is people tend to read all of those new post if my reply is at the end of the thread. The advantage to that is that several experienced growers have introduced themselves here, come back to view a response, read thru the other questions, and helped a new grower out immediatly. Maybe they will still read the other posts anyway, so it might not be all that different??
I hope I am not just getting to set in my ways? VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, I have special powers, I can qoute you befre you post wikid, what is up with that, must have been the discussion in stoney thread.
HOUSTON, WE HAVE A PROBLEM... vv


----------



## steadyeddie (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, I,m a newbie to this web site and I am tring to get some pointers from some of you more experieanced inside dirt farmers.
So here is whats going on in my world
I have some plants that are growing under a 1000 watt haloid.
They are in miricle grow soil and I added some extra whats the name of that little white foam stuff you mix with soil so it does not clump up,? not that I thought miricle grow would just wanted a little extra for root movement.
Anyways my plants get 12 on and 12 off, they were germinated starting on NOV-19-08 so they are around a little over 6 weeks old now.
They are in 2 1/2 galon buckets with good vents on the bottom.
The plants have started to show white hairs, I cut the lights from 14 on to 11 off to 12-12 and I did it over 4 days 1 hour at a time.
Now my plants seem to have slowed way down. is this normal?
How much bud growth shold there be eac day.
I water 1 pint then wait 2 days and water again on the following day.
I was using 1 1/2 tsb. of miricle grow plant food and 1 1/2 tsb. of bloom booster, but I,ve went back to straight water in fear of putting in to much neuts and burring things.
I keep the room at 75 to 80 and I keep a indirect fan turning the air above
I had the fan where the leafs would slightly move in the breeze because I read that smakes the branches stronger. Now that they are budding I took the han off the leafs...
I'm sure Im not doing everything wrong and I've been told I have a green thumb, I just want to do better and make sure this extra light bill I'm paing on the lights is gonna be al worth it
Here are a few pics.
Oh yeah you will all probably think I toked a big one when you get a look at my newest invention that I would like some feed back on,, I call it pot-a-pussy
what you are looking at is my 400 watt light that is not being used right now.
So I have converted it temp into a CO2 tent so while my babbies are asleep 4 at a time can spend the night in the tent that is air tight sorta and the homemade CO2 comes out of the hoses and gives the plants a blast of CO2,, like I said my plants have slowed WAY down in growing and I'm looking for ways to improve that.
How much should a person handle a plant, does it stress it to move it or should it be rotated every so often (how often?).
How many hours a day shold the plants have light.
At night it is pitch dark in the room (just thought I'd say that so you know there is no indirect light at night that might slow things down.
Ok as you al can read I need to talk with some people so thanks if you get back to me.
I have more questions plus I'd like to make sure that everything is growing the best it can.


----------



## nz.iiree (Dec 29, 2008)

*Sup,*

*fresh outta New Zealand! *
*its my first crack at growing marijuana, *
*All seemz well with my beauties!*

_p e a c e . l o v e . t r a n q u i l i t y_


----------



## ourheavenlyplants (Dec 29, 2008)

hey what's up everyone new to the site and new to trying to grow my own any advice on what i need or books i can read. I have a thread posted under the introduce yourself section but basically i have a walk in closet 4x4x8 that i want to use someone said that htgsupply has a nice tent with everything for under $500 and as long as i stay under a grand im cool but if you guys have any other suggestions before i buy anything or what else i may need and where to get it all the help i can get would be great. And trust me when i say help i mean it from any termanolgy to whatever you can think of i would like to at least try it right the first time without wasting money you know what i mean. Thanks alot my fellow smokers and growers!


----------



## chazel (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome steadyed!
nice start you got going on for sure , im not the most informed but depending on strain and many other factors define ur buds .
1 thing i will say is they will need to adjust to the new light schedule , now think of how fast they grey before with just leaves stems etc . . now its gonna be creating somethin new , so give it some time , make sure they dont dry out as they wiull be thirstier i presume.
Maybe try giving the nutes a go again, remember flowering ratios change!
Lots of lords of soil here tho man , they will be the best folk for ideas on weening back into nutes ( i dont see why not considering you've still got most of your flowering to do .
If you think the light itsnt getting as deep into some plants as others maybe give lollipopin a go??
Whatever the case , youve done allot better that allot of folks - and remember mistakeds must be made to learn from them . . i just preffer some1 else to make them haha.


Sure you'll find all the answers you need.


----------



## HopeItsGood (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys and ladies. I am new of course. I fell into a great situation in which I have all the resources needed as well as a great G-spot (grow spot, haha). I wanna do a journal or at least post pics, etc. and get some advice. I am getting ready to harvest numero uno and I am a little nervous ( like when you are fifteen yrs. old and some hottie is getting her gear out so that you can penetrate her properly!). Ill graciously accept any advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HopeItsGood (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, while I have some time I want to go ahead and get these pics up. My 1st grow (above) was some bag seed, not great genes. This one has considerably better genetics. I think that it is Train Wreck (local, I think) or Sour Diesel, not too worried about that b/c this is my experimentation phase. 

Setup: 5'/8' space, 5 fixtures w/ 10 linear fluoros (1/2bright, 1/2 gro lux), 1 CFL, and 2 round fluoros. 1 fan, 1-14 gal reservoir, 1-1 gal reservoir, 1 dehumidifier (key, very key), 2 small H2O pumps, Hanna Inst. pH meter (sweet), Organic soil mixture w/ perlite and verniculite. Thats about it! Fortunately for me I only had to buy about 1/2 the bulbs, a few fixtures and some incidentals. Mom-in-law was a fanatic gardener (obviously)


----------



## HopeItsGood (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I guess the 1st thing that I need to clear up is: If anyone has the time to look at the pics of my 1st grow and has advice on harvest time, do tell. going on what I know, my guess is 3-5 weeks out still. Of course I may be wrong, thats why I am here. I am judging by: A. 30-40% of hairs have turned amber. I know that can mean nothing in some strains in correlation with harvest. However, I have been told that trichomes forming and changing color is more reliable. In person those trichs looked amber tinted, as they do not so much in the pics. I am sure that I sound like I am way over-thinking all of this but really it is a pretty laid back operation. Thank you all in advance and.....oh its 4:16 and I just happen to be sitting on the couch already, later. 
pics: to show volume of trichs
indica or sativa, mostly?


----------



## stoneyeyedrevolt (Dec 30, 2008)

hows it going everybody? Im sure there are threads about this but, I was hoping somebody could help me come up with a cheap, effective set-up to start growing in the closet


----------



## eza82 (Dec 30, 2008)

check out my 1/2 pound imaginary setup and down size.......its a sog perpetual
How much do you want to spend how much do ya want to grow ?? ? what space ..... to many answers.....


----------



## A Friend with Weed ... (Dec 31, 2008)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey everyone, first day as a member. I just purchased and setup a new "mini cool cab" from sunlight sheds. The 42" tall model. I will be posting pics of the progress.

Does anyone else have experience with one of these? Thanks.


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 1, 2009)

*start a grow journal so people can stop by and help you out. Also to see the progress and growth. *

*good luck*


----------



## jrocc2003 (Jan 1, 2009)

How's it going people? Im new here and i grow for myself. just a lil closet setup, no sales n stuff. i'll post pics after germ and start a journal. hope to talk to some of you and get some great advice! -J.


----------



## eza82 (Jan 1, 2009)

jrocc2003 said:


> How's it going people? Im new here and i grow for myself. just a lil closet setup, no sales n stuff. i'll post pics after germ and start a journal. hope to talk to some of you and get some great advice! -J.


Gday champ..... Welcome and hope all is well with the mini project......


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics


----------



## jonessg19 (Jan 1, 2009)

want to change display names how can i?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 1, 2009)

jonessg19 said:


> want to change display names how can i?


You can't change your display name, you'd have to create an entirely new account.


----------



## jonessg19 (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn, well can a mod ban this one so I can make a new one


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 1, 2009)

jonessg19 said:


> Damn, well can a mod ban this one so I can make a new one


You'd have to ask a mod. Chiceh or fdd2blk...


----------



## jonessg19 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You'd have to ask a mod. Chiceh or fdd2blk...


 Ok, thanks for the help.


----------



## 420Penguinbob420 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello Hello! I am very happy that I found this site last night. I have had many questions about growing my two new plants. I am very concerned that they will die. This is our, my boyfriend and I, first time growing. I have 2 plants approx. 3 months a male 13' and a female11'. Are these good heights? The first 2 months I was using Jobes fert sticks they each got 1/2 a stick replaced when it ran out, like four times. Then I ran out. She smells beautiful, he has no smell. These are pictures of her. The second picture is of the leaf coloring sickly yellow. She gets watered every other day. The third picture is also of her I'm not sure what that is. I'm hoping you folks can help me. The last two pictures are the places I have been keeping them. First and Second as shown As of yesturday they have been outside because I'm thinking they are getting enough of sunshine time since my house points north south.the fence protects them from the wind and they are facing the sun untill 4pm. It's approx. 75 degrees outside. I'm just looking for advice so my Girl doesn't die. Thank you 
Female:


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 2, 2009)

high penguino.

if you let the male pollinate your female you will have seeds in your buds.

kill the dick.

the bud looks good on the female.
so im using an HPS lightbulb to grow my winter crop.
not sure what hemishphere you live in, but right now isnt out door weed season where i am.


i would pollinate the female and get a bunch of seeds to start in february.
but you might want to smoke it.

to each her own.


----------



## donzo (Jan 2, 2009)

hay guys and dolls i new member thanks 4 welcome


----------



## 420Penguinbob420 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm in South Florida. Really nice weather right now.


----------



## donzo (Jan 2, 2009)

got found out by the law on outside growing moved another town need to grow cheeeep w/cfl how many 4 5 plants in 4x3x6 closet


----------



## eza82 (Jan 2, 2009)

420Penguinbob420 said:


> Hello Hello! I am very happy that I found this site last night. I have had many questions about growing my two new plants. I am very concerned that they will die. This is our, my boyfriend and I, first time growing. I have 2 plants approx. 3 months a male 13' and a female11'. Are these good heights? The first 2 months I was using Jobes fert sticks they each got 1/2 a stick replaced when it ran out, like four times. Then I ran out. She smells beautiful, he has no smell. These are pictures of her. The second picture is of the leaf coloring sickly yellow. She gets watered every other day. The third picture is also of her I'm not sure what that is. I'm hoping you folks can help me. The last two pictures are the places I have been keeping them. First and Second as shown As of yesturday they have been outside because I'm thinking they are getting enough of sunshine time since my house points north south.the fence protects them from the wind and they are facing the sun untill 4pm. It's approx. 75 degrees outside. I'm just looking for advice so my Girl doesn't die. Thank you
> Female:


Looks like PH problem.... yellowing maybey MAGNESIUM defficency...... Try testing your soil it should red about 6.5-7.0 for soil.
why are you keeping the MALE ???? (kill it or put it somewhere well away from your girl )


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 2, 2009)

Aloha all. Here are a couple of my girls about a month into flowering. What ya think?


----------



## eza82 (Jan 2, 2009)

Good looking bud dude sofar !


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys, been lurking for a bit now. I am gonna be getting a closet op going with some buckets. I'll get a thread going when ready. First time for me, so I hope for some good help. 
I'll keep yall posted, cheers.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to riu, Man, what is your specialty? VV


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 3, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Welcome to riu, Man, what is your specialty? VV



I am in management now, but doing infection control...


----------



## tljmrjn (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey just joined! Howdy. Haven't grown for a long time but thinking of getting back into it with the economy sicking and everyone cutting back. don't want to cut back on da smoke.


----------



## ELee (Jan 3, 2009)

Greetings folks, I'm a new indoor grower. I hope you guys can help me get some really good yields. I will in turn do the best of my ability to do the same for all of you

Thanks to you all.......Be Safe and Enjoy


----------



## chazel (Jan 3, 2009)

welcome welcome ELee - i know your doing well anyway , but would be good to see what improvements can do for your harvest!
and be good to get some of that college educated info in retrun !
Stay safe


----------



## ELee (Jan 3, 2009)

Anytime homie, just get at me. I'll give whatever help I can. The new babies are germinating as I type. I pray for my luck to be as good as it's been!


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 3, 2009)

High folks, I am Eddie. Yes I am a noob to growing but not to consuming. I am currently in my 5th week on a custom build DWC. I started with 6 plants, now down to 4 due to a nutrient problem. 3 indica and 1 sweet looking sativa. 

I will browse around before asking questions. Looks like I found the right place to discuss growing your own. I am tired of buying sad ass sacks of weed loaded with seeds and lumber. So...the growing begins.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 3, 2009)

I got mites, can someone please tell me how to get ride of them????? Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eza82 (Jan 3, 2009)

mannurse801 said:


> Hey guys, been lurking for a bit now. I am gonna be getting a closet op going with some buckets. I'll get a thread going when ready. First time for me, so I hope for some good help.
> I'll keep yall posted, cheers.


Gday, Heaps of info here more people that want to help than you will ever need....... Good luck!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 3, 2009)

It happens at this time of year, we get a lot of new people that have been thinking about growing for awhile and the start to make the leap. Everyone needs to help us welcome them. VV


----------



## Rayshon A26 (Jan 3, 2009)

Im very interested in learning how to grow marijuana. Particularly exotic strains such as white widow, northern lights, the different variations of kush and so on. if anybody know about books, material and equipment that can be of great use to me, feel free to share your knowledge and insight.


----------



## eza82 (Jan 3, 2009)

Check out thread...... free grow books for all
Free grow hand books !!!!! For all.........


----------



## Mr.Burnnns (Jan 3, 2009)

Peace , just saying wus upper. 2 my new found friends.


----------



## justabigbud (Jan 3, 2009)

What up folks, justabigbud here, just saying hey, toker from way back in the day, got a bc bloom box on order, be here soon, gonna do my first grow, got some seeds last time I was in amsterdam. Got some female ny diesel aka cheese, its the shit.


----------



## Statix (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello I'm A New User To Growing And To These Forum Sites So Bare With Me Koo! I dont know if this is where you post your questions for help? i wont ask them yet just in case im wrong and can get redirected. 
many thanx!


----------



## end of the line (Jan 3, 2009)

Pure newbie!!!!!!


----------



## eza82 (Jan 3, 2009)

gDAY! aSK AWAY!


----------



## eza82 (Jan 3, 2009)

end of the line said:


> Pure newbie!!!!!!


sEARCH BUTTON SHOULD BE YOUR BEST FRIEND ! gOOD LUCK !


----------



## KreditCrunch (Jan 4, 2009)

first post on here and first time grower..quick question..

i was given abunch of seeds about 50 or 60 from a freind who got them from amsterdam about 2 years ago. can i still use them??

sorry if its a stupid question


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 4, 2009)

KreditCrunch said:


> first post on here and first time grower..quick question..
> 
> i was given abunch of seeds about 50 or 60 from a freind who got them from amsterdam about 2 years ago. can i still use them??
> 
> sorry if its a stupid question


Yes you can....


----------



## KreditCrunch (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks! i have 4 seeds of a lemon strain which look like theyre almost ready to put in soil and am going to put some more to germinate tomorow. been reading through the threads for a little while and got quite a bit of info though so hopefully should grow some decent smoke. dont know if theres any londoners on here, but a lot of the weed here is sprayed by stupid dealers to make more profit. doesnt burn properly/tastes like shit/ fucks your throat up.

ill stop rambling now


----------



## Bodack (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello fellow growers. I have one soil grow under my belt. I'm new to posting, but I've read almost every page of The Hempy Collective by Azgrow which is what I will be starting in 2 weeks. My first grow was great with no hiccups at all because I did as much research as I could before starting. The mother plant was given to me by a friend which he called Panama Jack. I think it was NL x Honey Jack, but who knows. Anyways, I'm moving to another state and leaving my current grow for my brother but I'm taking one Panama Jack clone and one NL clone to get me started with the hempy buckets. I won't go into huge detail until I start the grow thread, but I will have 6 (3 NL, 3 PJ) clones in 1 gallon milk jugs sprayed black using only perlite, 1 400W MH/HPS ballast/bulb combo and GH 3-part Flora Series nutes.
/intro


----------



## n813420 (Jan 4, 2009)

hello, Im going to try to answer the question of " smoking around plants". from day one, i have been smoking constently on and around the plant. As a seedling, i blew smoke in the bag holding the seed and paper towel. it is now pokeing out of the dirt today. So, so far no negative response... Will keep you informed......


----------



## soundlab (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, 1st ever post, 1st ever grow, hope all this info on here helps ; /


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 4, 2009)

It's Aphids I got. How do I get rid of them? Some help would be appreciated.


----------



## kckid (Jan 4, 2009)

whats good this kc kid im new to growing but a long time smoker so im tryin it out . im about a month in and my girls are doing ok. im tryin to learn more about nutes and fert. one of my plants the bottom leaves are a little yellow around the edges . does it need food and what should i use.


----------



## RrMs04 (Jan 4, 2009)

Heyy everyone. I just wanted to introduce myself as a new grower and I am looking forward to everyone's advice. I'm ready to grow some good [Mary] &appreciate all the advice given. I am a smoker and I'm just looking to cut back on the constant calling of the dealer and putting more money in his pocket! lol My boyfriend and I just want a personal stash!

=D


----------



## The Wise Man (Jan 4, 2009)

Aphids is an easy one, get a squirty bottle (somthing like a febreeze bottle etc) make sure it is really clean (once empty obvoiuosly). Then put in some plain water (distilled is safest) with a very small amount of washing up soap/liquid. Shake it then spray the little of the mixture onto aphids. They hate it and won't come back.


----------



## THIS IS BEETLEJUICE (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the newbie thread! I am approx 2 weeks away from harvest, and SO excited. 
6 OG clones,
400w Metal Halide/400w HPS 
Hydromax 2000 hydro setup
GH nutes

Happy growing to everyone. This site is amazing


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here are some of my girls about a month from harvest. What you guys think?


----------



## woodmass (Jan 6, 2009)

hey all happy new year and greeting from sunny old england!! how the hell do i start my own discussion? ive done it once but cant remember, i need some help with my babys flowering, something has gone wrong, my buds arent developoing, ive got loads of hairs but not much bud, they have been flowering for 3 wks?


----------



## Awb17x (Jan 6, 2009)

how do i *Germinate right? I put the seeds in a damp paper towel. is that right?
*


----------



## Sere (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey everyone, im new to this forum. So far there is tons of good info, which im planning on taking advantage of. 

The only thing I have ever grown were some hot peppers......lol

But im planning on starting my first soon.... after I read and plan everything out ( because im paranoid).


----------



## chazel (Jan 6, 2009)

welcome!
and thats not paranioa , failure to plan , is planning to fail and many other sayings!
enjoy and stay safe


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 6, 2009)

For germinating u can put them between a most paper towel on a plate with plastic wrap over it. Keep it in a dark place and check daily for moisture. When they sprout, put them about a 1/4 in. in the medium of our choice with the tip pointed up.


----------



## rockster34 (Jan 6, 2009)

33,000 lumens any good? should i get a decent crop with that? (250w HPS)


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some pics that I took of my girls this morning. Mahalos to everyone for the help. I hope you like them.


----------



## Rebel Ops (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok so I'm new here... and I just started trying to grow a couple plants in my closet. I'm using a 40 watt shoplite that takes fluorescent bulbs. Will this work? Also, how long does it take them to sprout? I started them 2 days ago and I dont see anything yet.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to RIU.org best site to get marijuana info from....

well I planted mines last night and I digged a tiny bit and my seeds are coming up already

just be patient....takes a week or less; or you could dig a bit in the soil to check if they have even let their root out


----------



## Vapor (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey just letting you guys know im around, i will probably ask questions once i finish reading everything


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

We will be glad to answer any questions when your done.


----------



## The Grower12435 (Jan 7, 2009)

thats cool


----------



## Atari (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys im new to the site but im not new to the herb. The problem i have is growing without anyone knowing cant grow inside and outside its cold. I was wondering a way to grow without spending money and i have alot of the stuff to start out. Maybe not fertalizer but what about using something else. I have my parents to deal with so growing has to be stealth. I have a shed but its gets really cold about frezzeing or more. I have tried growing before and i was a little bit succesful with new plants i had about 15 plants going but the power got cut to the shed and they got to cold wethered and died. I need a way to grow in the cold or maybe even grow inside without my parents knowing. Anyone please help me out i will be on everyday responding and letting yall know how it is going. Thanks.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

First off, do you have your own room with a door that has a key lock?


----------



## Atari (Jan 7, 2009)

Well i have my own room but no key lock and it probly wont happen with a key lock either : ( but i do have a fish tank and another 10 gallon tank also. I was maybe think about my 55 gallon iguana tank but its right by the door : ( on my dresser


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

you should really get a key lock.......


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

otherwise anybody will be able to go in your room and look around


----------



## Atari (Jan 7, 2009)

well the only people that care are the rents but they dont go in there i need a way for the smell down and to grow without alot of stuff and not to noticeable mom may walk in there every now and then but doesnt go threw stuff becuase i would be in deep shit if she did


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

there is no way I can possibly think off that your mom or anybody wont find out that your growing unless you have a key lock restricting anybody but you from going in. btw how old are you?


----------



## Atari (Jan 7, 2009)

i just had an idea with the dresser the tank is sitting on. moving it from the wall by the door to the wall on the other side of the room and i am 17 whats it have to do with growing though. taking a drawer out well the back of it and making it open able and leaving the bottom ones for the plants lining it with plastic and going from there.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

I kinda get what your trying to say....well if you go ahead and do it, then post pics I might see your idea better..........

btw im just wondering


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

But it does sound like you have something going there


----------



## Atari (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea i dont know i have to really think about it and everything and plan it out and get my buddy who has alot of good ideas for making stuff to help me out i have talk to him later on today about it. o okay about the age thing i hate when people get on me for it because it doesnt mean anything for me shit. I could go tank a pic of the dresser so you can see what im saying.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

ok plz do so


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

Dont worry about the age bro.....i know what you mean but fukit! its yo life, live it n love it


----------



## Atari (Jan 7, 2009)

yea dude thats what im doing i have been trying to get the pics on my laptop the software is not working though idk its pissing me off


----------



## KreditCrunch (Jan 7, 2009)

i got another quiestion for someone who doesnt mind answering...

i got my soil a couple of days ago and a ph level tester, but when i got home i realised its a SOIL PH TESTER not a water one...but i was wondering is this similar? as long as the soil is at the correct ph level does it matter about the water? i hope that made sense

also, the soil i got was a organic soil which seems ok, but if i add perlite or vermiculite (some of the stuff ive been reading on here) will it make a difference in the growth?

and one more thing..ive been using a shitty 25w desktop lamp, obviously i know this isnt ideal, but for the time being will it do, and can i buy a decent bulb for cheap to replace it? (im on a tight budget!)


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

Well the ph tester is just for water like in a fish tank so you dont kill your fish if the water is to acidec so i think you should really go get one that is ment for water because you could kill your root system with acid water. The 25w desklamp will delfy not work you can go to lowes or home depot and get a light that will take up to 300 watts for like 12 something at lowes i just bought one for my iguana. You can probly get a florescant blub there to i dont know how much though. Hoped this helped ya


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay so here are the pictures i said i was going to get for the dresser. I also have another idea for the iguana tank im building a stand what if i just put cabinets under neath it with a lock or something?? the stands dimsions are 4 1/4in. long 2ft 9in. tall and 1ft 2/2 wide. i dont know how much room im going to get with it but should be a good bit maybe i could divide it up some for cloning and other things to keep the plants going. let me know please : ) The pictures are of the dresser idea.


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

i think i found a light for you man its 4ft long so no really low profile nice light though 50bucks http://www.hydroponicz.net/t5-4ft-6400k-kit-with-reflector-complete-p-214.html follow this link


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

okay so i went to lowes and got the prices on the lights and the bulbs a medium light up to 150watts is 7.48 a large light up to 300watts is 12.94 and thats all they had the plant light blubs grow lights go for 65w 5.98 120w is 6.48 and i they do have the high pressure soidum blub 400w was the only one i saw for 19.98 soo pretty cheap i guess not to sure about useing the plant grow blubs might not be bright enough to get a good yeild any comments im just trying to help


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT5H151G

im telling you...this is the light for you atari


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 8, 2009)

Atari said:


> i just had an idea with the dresser the tank is sitting on. moving it from the wall by the door to the wall on the other side of the room and i am 17 whats it have to do with growing though. taking a drawer out well the back of it and making it open able and leaving the bottom ones for the plants lining it with plastic and going from there.


Sorry, the rules are you have to be 18. As soon as a mod see's this you are gone. It jeoperizes the entire site. VV


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Sorry, the rules are you have to be 18. As soon as a mod see's this you are gone. It jeoperizes the entire site. VV


oh yea I forgot to mention that to him......


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

which light dude lol thanks for the link


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

i dont get how they dont have something to make sure you dont get on here and i didnt see anything is there a link?


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

click it twice


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

what can i do about the smell i was thinking about venting under the house but might make the whole house smell like it i dont know what i am going to do but i did mange to get the stand for the tank put together and i have to put the finishing touchs on it tommorrow like a LOCK!!!


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

im not going to be able to fix it up with wiring and everything like that man is there a lamp i can get? and get the blub?


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

dont worry about the smell right now its too early, get everything set first

btw if its only like 1 or 2 plants it wont smell up the whole house


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

Atari said:


> im not going to be able to fix it up with wiring and everything like that man is there a lamp i can get? and get the blub?


bro its very easy to do, mines were delivered today and i hooked it up with an extension cord


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea true but i haven't really seen how much room i have yet about 4ft long and 3ft tall i think maybe 2ft wide and thats the dimsions of the stand it looks like shit though and i dont know i still might go with the dresser idea i had did you see the pictures i posted?


----------



## Atari (Jan 8, 2009)

i pretty sure i got about 20 extention cords around here lol and it comes with the blub?


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

Atari said:


> i pretty sure i got about 20 extention cords around here lol and it comes with the blub?


yes it does


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

I have mine stuck to a piece of 2x4 that I can move up and down my closet for height control


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2009)

Atari said:


> i just had an idea with the dresser the tank is sitting on. moving it from the wall by the door to the wall on the other side of the room and i am 17 whats it have to do with growing though. taking a drawer out well the back of it and making it open able and leaving the bottom ones for the plants lining it with plastic and going from there.



you have to be 18 to be here.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you have to be 18 to be here.


I was waiting for that but was too lazy to say something to the kid. Fdd does an amazing job for being so high


----------



## midwestgrowfest (Jan 9, 2009)

how high should the humidity be during 12-12???and how can i raise it??


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 9, 2009)

midwestgrowfest said:


> how high should the humidity be during 12-12???and how can i raise it??


Lower humidity is better for flower to lower the risk of mold. I like to keep in around 25-30% for flowering. gnight


----------



## KreditCrunch (Jan 10, 2009)

heres my first 3 babies. this is their 4th day, i gave them rooting powder when i planted them and they started to come out of the soil last night, when i checked this morning this is how they looked.









basically i want to know, how often should i be watering them? i have also given them a little bit of fish blood and bone, is that a good idea?

any help appreciated!


----------



## KreditCrunch (Jan 10, 2009)

apologies for the massive pic!


----------



## Staygreen42 (Jan 10, 2009)

> I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


 
it will stay in the vegg stage until the lighting changes to 12/12 then it triggers the plant to go into flowering. also if you want to get it to grow abit more during the veggie stage, try repotting into something bigger.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 10, 2009)

They look a little too wet KC, don't give them any ferts they are just babies. What kind of light? How are temps, humidity, ect?


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kreditcrunch let the soil almost completely dry out before adding more water. I wouldn't give them any fertilizer until they are about 3 weeks old. I use Alaska fish fertilizer 5-1-1 at half strength along with a 1/4 teaspoon of Superthrive per gallon of water. Check out how its helped my girls on my profile.


----------



## Staygreen42 (Jan 10, 2009)

*hey why can't i upload anything like avatars and pictures!! Everything i try to upload alway's say's that it failed! And i follow the upload size, but it still say's the same ol' thing.. Could someone help me with this!?*

*thanks!*


----------



## Staygreen42 (Jan 10, 2009)

*IDK WTF!!:CUSS:*


----------



## 420Penguinbob420 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello again! I made my first post a couple weeks ago. My plants are not doing so well so I'm planning on just trashing them and starting over. I was wondering were I can find these growing guides I have heard you folks talk about. I had been looking for them. I'm thinking about going to the local library, Do you all think I could find something there??


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 11, 2009)

Penguin just use the internet. There is tons of info on growing and its not like rocket science. All plants need is a little TLC.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 11, 2009)

What's the best soil I can get for my seedlings from here?

http://www.houstongardencenters.com/merchandise.php?idCat=9


----------



## tgusto (Jan 11, 2009)

hey all. new cultivator here. so cali. awesome site ya got here.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 11, 2009)

Black Gold soil works good for me. It can be found at Wal-Mart.


----------



## EarthElf420 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello to one & all, Im Earthelf420 im kinda new to growing. I have 3 ladys 4mons old now my 1st try @ growing. Can't wate to start new ones with all this new info.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2009)

EarthElf420 said:


> Hello to one & all, Im Earthelf420 im kinda new to growing. I have 3 ladys 4mons old now my 1st try @ growing. Can't wate to start new ones with all this new info.


hello and welcome. happy growing.


----------



## woodmass (Jan 12, 2009)

hey all, ive just cropped my first grow, its a bit dissapointing but now i know what i am doing im goin to buy some decent seeds, has anybody got any suggetsions?? i have been looking at powerplant or white rhino, i grew northern lights x shiva last time and they were bad seeds, i want a high yeild as bills are mounting up!! any suggestions?


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here are some new pics I took of my girls. Hope you like them.


----------



## samlanie8923 (Jan 12, 2009)

basically i need some help. i have no room in my house to grow , i could grow about ten lowryders but i want to grow one big juicy plant. i have a plan to create fully waterproof , foiled and insulated shed in my garden so it will be a indoor outdoor grow if that makes sense. the dimensions are 75 by50 by 180 i also have a 150w hps light with a 1 plant hydroponic system and a fan . i dont want to start converting the shed unless i get some posative feed back that the plant will have enough room to grow to its maxium potential . by the way im planning on growing ak47 or g13


----------



## tycoon777 (Jan 12, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


my brother ive been sick in hosp. had minor stroke, now that im back the face of RIU has changed.Can you please tell me how to start a thread or post,nobody will answer me. My head got a little fuked up, Thank-you,Victor 1/11 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bro can you please explain to me how to start a thread or post? Thank you victor. 1/11 tycoon777


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 12, 2009)

tycoon777 said:


> Bro can you please explain to me how to start a thread or post? Thank you victor. 1/11 tycoon777


Go into the suject you want and in the left corner there is a button that says "new thread" welcome to RIU bro!


----------



## dloc1944 (Jan 12, 2009)

I wanted to know when do I spray my plant with the mix of flower,suger, and water mix?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 12, 2009)

dloc1944 said:


> I wanted to know when do I spray my plant with the mix of flower,suger, and water mix?


Huh?? Best time to do that would be never


----------



## tycoon777 (Jan 12, 2009)

my bro, ive been on the site for a year, I had a stroke and was in coma for 6 days now the whole face of RIU has changed. Can you please explain how to start a thread and a post? I would be really happy, this thing fuked my memory up.Victor. 1/11 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me how to start a thread and a post. Had a stroke and this is what i come home to a empty brain! thanks,Victor. 1/11 tycoon777


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 12, 2009)

tycoon777 said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to start a thread and a post. Had a stroke and this is what i come home to a empty brain! thanks,Victor. 1/11 tycoon777


I just told you man. Go to the RIU main page go on the board you want to post on an click the "new thread" button.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


There ya go wikid busting out all the links


----------



## IheartBigGreenBuds (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new been smoking since i was 12, still love the shit. I'm from Australia, I notice the majority of people posting here are from the states rock on and yeah thought it'd just say whats up and introduce myself.


----------



## Mr.Sticky (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats going on people Mr.Sticky here trying to learna a thing or two about homegrown


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr.Sticky said:


> Whats going on people Mr.Sticky here trying to learna a thing or two about homegrown


Welcome to RIU bro!


----------



## zotika (Jan 13, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Welcome to RIU bro!


 whats up roll it up I've been on here gettin new idea's from the forum for awhile now,so its just right to become a member now because all the advice and idea's that where given through this forum now I do my own thing and proud of of daddies babies THANKS ROLLITUP!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 13, 2009)

tycoon777 said:


> Bro can you please explain to me how to start a thread or post? Thank you victor. 1/11 tycoon777


..Don't tellme there is another Victor here.lol
Welcome ( insert your name here), here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*. 
We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV
That journal contest should still be open, and it was only started about 200 pages ago, rollitup is growing. VV


----------



## Mr.Sticky (Jan 14, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Welcome to RIU bro!


Thanks man , i like this forum alot hopefully i will be able to grow a nice plant and get mind blastedd


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 14, 2009)

Just wanted to say Hey. Im kinda new to the whole Bud culture best friend got me into it...all i can say is...how did i live without weed?!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 14, 2009)

zotika said:


> whats up roll it up I've been on here gettin new idea's from the forum for awhile now,so its just right to become a member now because all the advice and idea's that where given through this forum now I do my own thing and proud of of daddies babies THANKS ROLLITUP!!


That is the way to do it man. Spread what you have learned and keep passing this



ApocSin said:


> Just wanted to say Hey. Im kinda new to the whole Bud culture best friend got me into it...all i can say is...how did i live without weed?!


I don't know you tell us! Welcome to the cannabis community


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 14, 2009)

I grow outdoors. If any of u need help with outdoor growing message me.


----------



## chippa17 (Jan 14, 2009)

G'day Crew!!

Hows things... Just started growing a couple of plants in the back yard for the summer, coming along nicely, total novice! Just doing it for a hobby really.
Thought i would give the hydro a crack in winter so i decided to sign up to a forum to get some good advice and tips, there were a few out there, read a few posts on here, everyone sounded helpful and cool, so here I am...

Looking forward to my first harvest!!

Take it easy!
Chip!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 14, 2009)

chippa17 said:


> G'day Crew!!
> 
> Hows things... Just started growing a couple of plants in the back yard for the summer, coming along nicely, total novice! Just doing it for a hobby really.
> Thought i would give the hydro a crack in winter so i decided to sign up to a forum to get some good advice and tips, there were a few out there, read a few posts on here, everyone sounded helpful and cool, so here I am...
> ...


What's up chip! Lol you said g'day must be from australia!


----------



## chippa17 (Jan 14, 2009)

you guess it mate!! You from Aus too?


----------



## YoungHustle (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey watsup, im new at growing and i plan to start some indoor growing. i came across this site awhile back and finally registered. cya on the forums


----------



## SpikeDude (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, name is SpikeDude and was reffered from a friend while playing Counter-Strike Source, (thanks StopWhiningNow) this site is awesome I'll be posting in the Noobie Grower forum since I want to try my hand at growing a plant.


----------



## lanepark (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a great site, everyone is so helpful. Thank you for creating these forums, it makes sharing information (legit information) so much easier. I've read so many conflicting things on other random sites. 

Is it true that you cannot tell the sex of the plant until you're on the 12/12 schedule?


----------



## leeB (Jan 16, 2009)

alrite m8 how do i post a thread lol sounds adft but i bin lookin 4 half n hour??


----------



## lanepark (Jan 16, 2009)

You have to choose a forum in which you want to leave you thread. When you go into a forum on the right hand side it will say "new thread"


----------



## World1s5pinning (Jan 16, 2009)

Whatsup everybody, I've been reading these posts for a while now and today i decided to join. I always wanted to but I never did. Just lit a bowl and decided...wtf I'll join. I have 2 nice WW plants growing, just started flowering and I'm real exited! expect some questions later on. 

World1s5pinning


----------



## World1s5pinning (Jan 16, 2009)

yea its true lanepark, you'll see either small balls shooting out white hairs (2) or little balls that like stack on each other and make pollen. BUT my plants did show me the hairs before i put them into flowering...i think it meant they were mature enough so they just started anyways.


----------



## woodmass (Jan 16, 2009)

be careful for hermies though, i had two of the bastards on my last grow


----------



## zjohn (Jan 18, 2009)

well i am from the states but recentely moved here to europe. i will be here for 3 years. i am taking advantage of being able to have seeds shipped to me here. i dont have to warry like when back in states. i am starting to expand me collection. i am also into cactus and will start some peyote while here and san pedroas well. oh and i cant forget cultivating some shrooms. i just ordered some paradise feminized white berry and opium. getting some freebies with the order. this should be a great next few years.


----------



## Deep941 (Jan 20, 2009)

Howdy all! just stopping in the newbie section to say hi. Got my first grow on my hands now, will setup some kinda pics of it..Once I learn the site more.


----------



## FoukeMonster (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello RUI peeps. Thanks for sharing this great collection of information. I currently have a micro-grow goin, this site is very helpful


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

Deep941 said:


> Howdy all! just stopping in the newbie section to say hi. Got my first grow on my hands now, will setup some kinda pics of it..Once I learn the site more.


Welcome feel free to ask any questions about the RIU interface. 



FoukeMonster said:


> Hello RUI peeps. Thanks for sharing this great collection of information. I currently have a micro-grow goin, this site is very helpful



For sure share the info!


----------



## dylan566 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone! I have gotten lots of great information off of this site and decided to join. I bought the collection of Seemorebuds' dvd's and that got me hooked on gardening. Will hopefully be posting more soon.


----------



## NPK20 (Jan 21, 2009)

how is everybody! im new to the site but have some experience in cultivation, but you can never know too much right? 

i hope to learn more from this site, meet interesting people, and help out as much as i can to the cannabis coomunity!!


happy toking!


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 21, 2009)

*Welcome Welcome..*


----------



## VoodooMagic19 (Jan 21, 2009)

hello all i am new here and to growing in general. i have learned quite a lot over the past week by reading up.
has anyone ever dealt with www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com i checked the seedbank review forum but couldnt find anything


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

VoodooMagic19 said:


> hello all i am new here and to growing in general. i have learned quite a lot over the past week by reading up.
> has anyone ever dealt with www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com i checked the seedbank review forum but couldnt find anything


I have never dealt with canadian seed banks but seed banks in the UK or Holland have been good to me.


----------



## JayDee420 (Jan 22, 2009)

hey everyone!

been looking/reading for long time, figured i'd join in in the fun!

you gals and guys seem all real cool... hope its okay if i ask questions if i need help?

thanks everyone and be safe!


----------



## saskysurfer (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there every1 
I have been trying to grow for 3 years now never get it write but U thurly enjoy it & now I have SSH growing outside in a Autopot(will never recommend autopot ) in coco peat pro-mix, I recently pieced up root rot, I guess it was over feeding form my side with BioBizz nuts, I then figerd that Bio products dont really like to stand in standing water, I then replanted/repotted run a 2week clear water PH6.5 cycle & started Foiler Feeding BioBloom+FishMix+SeaKelp+SuperThrive with a EC1.4 PH6.5, I could c the difference in the 1 week & the plant is looking very healthy. Now my question 4 some please to help is:

Is foiler feeding a good idea if I in my 5th week of flowering?
Does it effect the taste if I keep doing it?
Can you flush & how?

This is the 1 time I trying foiler feeding & I have Blue Cheese germinating to be used as a Mother so I can try C of Green for the 1 time as well. but is it a good idea to foiler feed a mother plant? this is going to be done indoors 

Could Som1 Please Help ?


----------



## DADOCTOR (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I run a forum called Crime Case Files and we have a section about drugs, I think that we have had a few back links from you guys and we are happy to support your site.

If it is ok we could use info from posts here that relate to our site and add them to our site and in return we will add a backlink to your site.

We are also happy for you to do the same if you like.

We have added your site to our Link Directory, so if you want you can come and comment on your link and give it some reviews to increase your traffic.

I see you have added a link to us on your hame page, thanks for that. In return we can also add a link to your site on our home page as a clickable image in our right side column.

Let me know if you have a small banner or image to add and we will sort it out for you. Most of all it would be great for us to get linkbacks from your site in posts.

I hope that we can work together to help each other out.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## stoner mgee (Jan 22, 2009)

am new and i got some badass plants myself indoors


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 22, 2009)

DADOCTOR said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I run a forum called Crime Case Files and we have a section about drugs, I think that we have had a few back links from you guys and we are happy to support your site.
> 
> ...


That's wild man "Crime Case Files", I'm not a criminal man! I'm a farmer!



stoner mgee said:


> am new and i got some badass plants myself indoors


Welcome bro! Badass plants rock!


----------



## jaysohma (Jan 23, 2009)

Howdy y'all. Great forum. Here's my list of initial questions:

How can you tell if a florescent bulb is High Output (HO) or (VHO)?
What are the best florescent lights to use?

Thanks for any wisdom. Hopefully someday I can do the same.


----------



## saskysurfer (Jan 23, 2009)

Answers is scars here dude


----------



## 24hrHigh (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey whats up first time ordering is marijuana.nl a good site? and first time attempting to grow any tip? Im indoor in cold weather


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey whats up guys new to forum.. currently have a L.A Con and OG in Veg and 1 L.A Con in flowering... Once I get familiar ill post some pics of them... they are very very beautiful...


----------



## marijuanasmoker (Jan 23, 2009)

how's it going everybody ..i need to know if a 1000 watt hps will produce more in a 5 foot long by three foot wide area of space or should i use a 400 watt?any help would be most appreciated


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

24hrHigh said:


> Hey whats up first time ordering is marijuana.nl a good site? and first time attempting to grow any tip? Im indoor in cold weather


Never used them. Check out the grow faq has great info. Welcome and good luck!



jojo2002 said:


> Hey whats up guys new to forum.. currently have a L.A Con and OG in Veg and 1 L.A Con in flowering... Once I get familiar ill post some pics of them... they are very very beautiful...


Very cool man DNA is a good breeder, I would love to see those pictures!



marijuanasmoker said:


> how's it going everybody ..i need to know if a 1000 watt hps will produce more in a 5 foot long by three foot wide area of space or should i use a 400 watt?any help would be most appreciated


A 1000 watts is good for a 10'x10' space. Welcome to RIU


----------



## candlegoat13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Whats good everyone???
FIRST TIME GROWER!!!!=)
Well i have a 3 week old plant(clone) my friend gave me and it started off great but now one of my leaves is turning yellow.I know its the lack of nitrogen.i read up on what needs to be done about that.
I was just wondering if theres any small set up i can buy off online or something like that!!?Rightnow i just have it in a Fishtank!


----------



## KreditCrunch (Jan 24, 2009)

any way of knowing if these are male or female yet? day 18 in soil, i know they should be bigger.


----------



## GobbledyGook (Jan 24, 2009)

I have had this little girl growing for just over two months in my aerogarden. This morning I went in and she was like this! Leaves all wilty....WTF?

Any ideas? It is my first grow.


----------



## GobbledyGook (Jan 24, 2009)

You can't really tell sex until it goes into flowering. My male started getting signs after day 5 of flowering, but the female took more like 2 weeks.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 24, 2009)

you can tell signs of sex at the 8th nole


----------



## KreditCrunch (Jan 25, 2009)

cheers,. did a quick google and i know how to tell now.


----------



## Kaiomi (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a baby pot plant that I found growing wild in my back yard.It wont get bushy though.Any advice


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Jan 25, 2009)

what up im new, yup. been reading everything on this site for months. finally had to post. this place rocks


----------



## ScottsBlown99 (Jan 26, 2009)

what a great community, i've already learned a lot!!

about to transplant to bigger containers..

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/154799-1st-grow-6-weeks-check.html


----------



## newports01 (Jan 26, 2009)

sup people!... just wanted to say great site.. tons of great info.. plan on seeing me here alot as im a transpiring farmer.. havent tried anything yet because i wanted to gain as much knowledge as possible before my first attempt. so wish me luch and thanks again!


----------



## bhart3176 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey there - just moved to Hawaii. Trying to back to norml... Is a 4' x 3' x 8' h patio closet big enough to grow a few? Outdoors, no windows or ventilation. Before I get started, want to make sure the room is ok. Thanks in advance.


----------



## meANDmyBONG (Jan 26, 2009)

new to growing, what is the best light for one to two plants in a 3x6x8 closet. please let me know


----------



## GREEDYGREENTHUMB (Jan 26, 2009)

Whats up? New to the site. growing a plant in the window looks good


----------



## gotthemunchies (Jan 26, 2009)

I am trying to grow mini plants and want to know where or how to get clone seeds and I am very new to growing


----------



## preacher (Jan 26, 2009)

Noob here. Just wanted to say hey and give my thanks for the site. I have actually been a member for a week or two and have just been reading and soaking in the info.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 26, 2009)

what's people and let me welcome you all to the most info you can get in one place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlazedDragon (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello was good everyone. I'm new here to RollItUp. Looking forward to learn from all you  peace out


----------



## Haymista (Jan 27, 2009)

Gday been smoking for a while, new to growing we'll see how it goes X-D


----------



## ScottsBlown99 (Jan 27, 2009)

welcome fellow noobs, check out my first grow

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/154799-1st-grow-6-weeks-check.html


----------



## 100%HPNOTIQBOI (Jan 27, 2009)

HELLO I AM NEW AT GROWING 

I HAVE DONE MY RESEARCH TO FIND OUT AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE SO I CAN GROW SOME GOOD WEED

I WILL BE GETTING THE Bucketeer DWC Kit AND THE Dual Spectrum II High Output Fluorescent Light Kit FROM http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/index.php

WILL THOSE LIGHTS BE OK FOR GROWING MY PLANT?

I WILL BE GROWING JUST ONE BIG PLANT



















The dual spectrum II lighting system provides a monsterous 8400 lumens which supports both vegetative growth and flowering phases. At Stealth Hydro, we do as the name says, and stealth means low heat. Our lights produce the least amount of heat of any grow light system on the market today. This means you can place these lights into any small corner or stealthy closet without heat troubles that most other lighting systems have. Included are two rugged, fully assembled, completely wired, 11 inch rounded parabolic reflectors. No cheap bent, dangerously sharp, Aluminum slates here; just safe, no hassle equipment. Reflectors have EZ-hang loops to make mounting a breeze.


----------



## htownblazer (Jan 27, 2009)

Whats up? Been a smoker for a long time! I'm tired of paying for it, now want to try growing. Not a lot, but enough for me! Can't wait to get started! TEACH ME!!!


----------



## foggydayz (Jan 27, 2009)

Foggy here...new grower, planning on growing in my place..thinking about buying a grow box, bad idea?? ne advice welcome


----------



## lanepark (Jan 27, 2009)

How can you tell if the plant is a hermaphrodite?


----------



## comadose (Jan 28, 2009)

a hermaprodite will probably have one or more branches that have male sex parts and the rest should be female I'm not sure but i think thats how femenized seeds come to be


----------



## comadose (Jan 28, 2009)

i have a question i dont know how stupid or intelligent it is but here it goes um alot of ppl i talk to say that a good thing to do is to brun a torch or use injections systems to feed plants c02 my question is couldn't you do the same thing with a bowl of baking soda and some kind of drip system like hunters use filled with vineger to produce co2 w/o generating heat?


----------



## BoredOz (Jan 28, 2009)

Been here for a couple of days now, just reading all the information I can find! Such an information overload, although cant seem to get the search functions to work...


----------



## Mr.StickyFingers (Jan 28, 2009)

Whats up guys? Just joined today and you guys have a great site going. THis spring will be the first time I try my hand at weed cultivation. Im still gaining some knowledge in the processes involved and hope your site can be of service and help me grow some killer bud.


----------



## DKO20 (Jan 28, 2009)

My names manuel, ha uhh ive been smoking since i was 12 and recently decided to sell can anyone tell me the appropriate measurements for some korn. like how manny grams in a dime, dub,1/8, and so on???


----------



## comadose (Jan 29, 2009)

DKO20 said:


> My names manuel, ha uhh ive been smoking since i was 12 and recently decided to sell can anyone tell me the appropriate measurements for some korn. like how manny grams in a dime, dub,1/8, and so on???


dude thats pretty off topic I would think this forum is not for drug dealers in my understanding it's for cannabis cultivators


----------



## Ganjalist (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello to all, I am from a small Caribbean island. Where the weather outdoors is great for herb. (very close to the equator.) But I am venturing into indoor growing since I am limited outdoors at this point in time. I have been doing a lot of reading on your forums and various articles online gaining some knowledge on the cultivation of this fine herb so many of us have grown to love. I have been puffin for almost 20 years now.
I attempted to grow mary jane was when I was around 15 years ago, in Long Island NY I planted a purple haze seed outside in the woods about 4 miles from my home. That was in August in a particularly woody area hidden very well, after all it was only one tree. Anyway she grew lovely and when the weather turned cold I decided to uproot her and bring her home and replanted her. She did well and I kept her in the attic in my room with me. Everyday she would get a little sunlight by my bedroom window, well until one day I came home and she was gone!? Long story short, my parents found the tree, destroyed it, since my father knew what it was.  That was the end of my first and last growing of cannabis Lol. Well up until about, last 2 weeks ago I decided that it was time to be adventurous again after such a ridiculously long break, after all I dont live with my parents and I am not a kid anymore. 
The main reason I am gonna grow my own herb, is because people will rip you off these days for some good bud, I am talking paying like $300.US for only one ounce of some Jamican skunk. Yeah its great, but that price is insane as far as I am concerned, so with that I proceeded to re-read my Cannibis Bible and then find these forums and read, and grow. Lol Since this is like my first time growing indoors, I figured I will get familiar and go easy with some CFLs for my first grow, learn and advance as I move along. There is tons of info on here which has already been helpful and got me started up till now.
So enough of all the small talk here we go.

Going on my second week since my first set of seeds sprouted. So far I have some strains I doubt most of you will be familiar with since I am located in the Caribbean and mostly sativa strains grow here, and most people dont have a clue what is what. I have some indica seeds also which I would put to germinate this weekend. I have Jamaican Skunk hybrids mostly crossed with haze and local sativa strains. I have one clone from a Sativa hybrid that is outdoors from a friend of mine. Here are some shots of em. I will do a small grow journal and update on a weekly basis. I am a noob, even though I feel like I grown 100 acres of the best green since I been reading so so much, so please do give me any advice that you think will help me out. I will be setting up a grow journal now so you can see some pics of the little guys.
Nice to meet everyone, have a good one. Happy Highs!!!
Truly,
The Ganjalist


----------



## kd38roc (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey wats up yall Im new here and I wanted to ask can anybody tell me how to position the seed in my rockwall. is the little white sprout facing up or down in the rockwall thanks


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

Ganjalist said:


> Hello to all, I am from a small Caribbean island. Where the weather outdoors is great for herb. (very close to the equator.) But I am venturing into indoor growing since I am limited outdoors at this point in time. I have been doing a lot of reading on your forums and various articles online gaining some knowledge on the cultivation of this fine herb so many of us have grown to love. I have been puffin for almost 20 years now.
> I attempted to grow mary jane was when I was around 15 years ago, in Long Island NY I planted a purple haze seed outside in the woods about 4 miles from my home. That was in August in a particularly woody area hidden very well, after all it was only one tree. Anyway she grew lovely and when the weather turned cold I decided to uproot her and bring her home and replanted her. She did well and I kept her in the attic in my room with me. Everyday she would get a little sunlight by my bedroom window, well until one day I came home and she was gone!? Long story short, my parents found the tree, destroyed it, since my father knew what it was.  That was the end of my first and last growing of cannabis Lol. Well up until about, last 2 weeks ago I decided that it was time to be adventurous again after such a ridiculously long break, after all I dont live with my parents and I am not a kid anymore.
> The main reason I am gonna grow my own herb, is because people will rip you off these days for some good bud, I am talking paying like $300.US for only one ounce of some Jamican skunk. Yeah its great, but that price is insane as far as I am concerned, so with that I proceeded to re-read my Cannibis Bible and then find these forums and read, and grow. Lol Since this is like my first time growing indoors, I figured I will get familiar and go easy with some CFLs for my first grow, learn and advance as I move along. There is tons of info on here which has already been helpful and got me started up till now.
> So enough of all the small talk here we go.
> ...


Welcome we look forward to pictures of your little paradise


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello people all over the world have been reading on this site for a while now and just thought i would join, ''what the hell'' could i please ask if anybody has been having problems with seeds from EVERYONEDOESIT ? i have been growing herb for many years but in the last 7/8 months have been getting bad results from this outfit, i was always getting good results from seeds friends were giving me etc and i know if it aint broke why fix it etc, but when i came accross the site it all looked so good so i sent for some stuff, but i was getting like 4/5 results from 10 seeds in the pack and i was sending for 5 diffrent packs at a time, i think the worst was BIG BANG green house seeds and GREAT WHITE SHARK green house seeds also, i even sent them an email saying i was not best pleased, well i got a reply today saying i should not be growing and they are just souveniers, maybe its just the way it goes but i think ill just go back and get some souveniers from my home boys and go back to what was always giving me top results, i would also be saving my hard earned wonga, if any fellow green fingers out there could let me know of everyonedoesit or better still a much better site for seeds with a much better attitude that would be great, i thank you for your time people and once again hello from a stranger.


----------



## MinswizzleBeans420 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello everyone im new here 3 days to be exact but from wat ive read you all are very intelligent so with that being said heres my suitation: Im a new grower whos tired of spending pocket cash to stay elevated and im laid off so COST was a big thing here ok so i started out with a closet under my steps its around 5x7 and 6ft high. its under my basement steps so thats the high part it "steps" down to around 3ft i lined the whole room in foil trying not to wrinkle it as best i could again i just took some good bagseed i had been saving i just sprouted 10 babies and put them into soil. today i just checked them in there 2 day in soil i have a few sproutings some with leaves now and i have them laying under 4 40w tube cfls i aquired from my now darkk garage. haha i have the temp around 65-68F most of the time and im just wondering if you guys have any pointers or tips i should do anything will help thanks alot. 

Mr. Beans


----------



## comadose (Jan 30, 2009)

MinswizzleBeans420 said:


> Hello everyone im new here 3 days to be exact but from wat ive read you all are very intelligent so with that being said heres my suitation: Im a new grower whos tired of spending pocket cash to stay elevated and im laid off so COST was a big thing here ok so i started out with a closet under my steps its around 5x7 and 6ft high. its under my basement steps so thats the high part it "steps" down to around 3ft i lined the whole room in foil trying not to wrinkle it as best i could again i just took some good bagseed i had been saving i just sprouted 10 babies and put them into soil. today i just checked them in there 2 day in soil i have a few sproutings some with leaves now and i have them laying under 4 40w tube cfls i aquired from my now darkk garage. haha i have the temp around 65-68F most of the time and im just wondering if you guys have any pointers or tips i should do anything will help thanks alot.
> 
> Mr. Beans


if your working with limited space you could probably use the tie down method and you will end up with a hell of a lot more tops on your plants i have 9 plants growing on a 5x5 table and probably have 20 or more tops on each of the nine plants im very excited to see how they do considering this is a 30 plants table and i have the table covered with nine very low to the ground plants


----------



## hahz (Jan 30, 2009)

I hav seeds in a germ pot in dark place goin simple hydro first time hav lights a small space need nute info and nex step


----------



## MinswizzleBeans420 (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome thanks also what is the ideal temp for them also is it better to use cfls tubes or to use the spiral ones is it just an energy saver thing or all around better and am i running enough watts i plan to have around 10 going for now till i have to decide which is the male guy/s but say i hopefully 6 in the end so how many cfls or watts should i use?


----------



## comadose (Jan 30, 2009)

hahz said:


> I hav seeds in a germ pot in dark place goin simple hydro first time hav lights a small space need nute info and nex step



most of the time you can go to the site of the manufacturer and get a formula on how to use it and they come with more vacue instruction on the bottle itself 
oh and a baby pool filled with nutes and air line running through it would make a great wick system


----------



## jeromy1981 (Jan 30, 2009)

hello all. im curious.. this is my first grow and have heard so many dif things on what to do my head is falling off. my plants are 1 week old and ill include picks.. i used basic soil from home depot that said will feed plant up to 3 months or some shit. 
Queston 1. is this soil good enough or do i need to give my babys nutrients of some kind?? 
2. i have 4 plants with 4 27w=100w daylight cfl's. one light per plant is that enough?
also is the size of my plants normal for being a week old?


----------



## PointOfTheJoint (Jan 31, 2009)

SUP,yall just thought i would intro myself and show off my set up and kids with a 250 watt Sunleaf Pulsar Mini 2-way ,somewere in their veggy stage also 2 
newborns ,everything growing quite rapidly with miracle-gro potting mix says it feeds plants for up 2 three months (is it tru?), anyways, also currently building a homade ozone gen and ahomde co2 gen for the grow room in the picture


----------



## money drugs power (Jan 31, 2009)

Sound boys yeh am a new grower i bought 5 feminized seeds white widow (hopefully come out female)....the sweettarts are growing nice at the moment 2 of them died at the begining but now they are around 4 weeks or 5 dnt remeber.....i do give them ferts 2times a week but a very little spray hardly owt really i want to make a thread just dont know how ! Sound to all you potheads out there hope your grow goes well


----------



## slimmer (Jan 31, 2009)

Just purchased an AG this week and found this sight last night my new hobby i have looking around need good pointers started with bag seeds this week I want to grow like AEROGROWER76 he is the man .Few questions if any one can help do i need to buy more nutrients and were to buy. i see im going to need to get more lighting .and is the seed ordering from the the sight safe? I would love to grow p hase or kush if possible can help ?


----------



## AnimalMother (Feb 1, 2009)

I am a frequent toker and I am sick of inferior product and paying for it. A little while back I had thrown some mid seeds into one of my potted plants around the house and couldn't believe how quick they grew without my attention. Now, I want to take it to the next level and build a nice 4' x4' grow box and could use all the help I can get!


----------



## pabz (Feb 1, 2009)

hi all im new here been readin on here 4 a month now am ready to start gettinsome good info off u guys . im from manchester england an got to arjan haze on the go which are cuttings off a freind ant 2 white rhino from seed in a tent 1msquared an 2m tall


----------



## focus420 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi my friend has a hydroponic grower and i was wondering if i could germinate the seeds and start by growing them in the hydroponics, and transplant them later on outdoors(because it would only be available for a few weeks until her parents return home) or is it better just to pick one to use it, or if its even possible to do this without the plant dying? Any advise would be nice and appreciated thanks


----------



## tomtomgrows (Feb 2, 2009)

tom here first time grower and first time grow room builder lol


----------



## KreditCrunch (Feb 2, 2009)

thought i would post up a pic of my plants at day 25. some of the leaves have orange spots on them, but i havent spent hardly any money on these so i dont expect to get anything special. just doing it as a experiment and to learn the basics


----------



## KreditCrunch (Feb 2, 2009)

was gonna get a couple of lights aswell cos mine are shit. would these be ok if i got 2 or 3 bulbs? i have 2 plants.

http://www.netlamps.co.uk/CS1183.html


----------



## dankdr1970 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself. I am new to the grow but wise to the smoke. Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## bonghit2009 (Feb 2, 2009)

whats up, just wanted to say hi and its about to be my first time growing and thank you guys for the advice, P.S goin to vancouver, do they have coffee shops there???


----------



## number2pensel (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats up everyone? Started growing about a week ago in my room so i decided to join this site since i only know what iv read on internet and heard from people. I was reading a thread on miracle grow..:/ its all i have, any advice??


----------



## Solstice07 (Feb 2, 2009)

Greenings everyone!

I've been lurking around this forum for the past few weeks and finally decided to join. The advice and support here is outstanding to say the least. I've read noobie threads that were headed for disaster and with the help of the people in this forum, turned out well. 

I have a shopping list and will get started soon. I've already learned from other's mistakes. However, HPS and MH are not part of my plan at this time. I just don't have the space or the budget right now. CFLs will have to do. I'll wait and see what the flowering fairy brings. 

Not my first time, just first time indoors.

Glad to be here


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> Greenings everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking around this forum for the past few weeks and finally decided to join. The advice and support here is outstanding to say the least. I've read noobie threads that were headed for disaster and with the help of the people in this forum, turned out well.
> 
> ...


Welcome to RIU! Gook luck indoors


----------



## Solstice07 (Feb 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Welcome to RIU! Gook luck indoors


Thanks 4 the warm welcome


----------



## redhairedgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, all. Just signed up today after using this site for research in my first attempt to grow. . .I'm indoor and posted a question to the help forum in the newbie central section. . . thanks for being here.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 3, 2009)

redhairedgirl said:


> Hi, all. Just signed up today after using this site for research in my first attempt to grow. . .I'm indoor and posted a question to the help forum in the newbie central section. . . thanks for being here.


Hi redhairedgirl feel free to post questions here too if you don't get an answer. Welcome to RIU


----------



## GeeGee1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone ! 
I'm from Romania and i find growing weed very interesting  . (I'ts not like i want to smoke or smthing)
In this part of Europe grows lots of spontanea (that's it's name i guess) , and i heard that spontanea might also produce enough thc to be smoked only if it's female and if i'm lucky .
I would like to know if it's worth even trying to grow a clone of that or just buy seeds over internet ?
Thx in advance and stay high  .


----------



## LetsGitSmall (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hello to everyone, nice to be here, would love to speak with a moderator, I have a few questions, looks like a very nice forum.*


----------



## redhairedgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Hi redhairedgirl feel free to post questions here too if you don't get an answer. Welcome to RIU


Thanks, I think I will! So, I'm pretty sure I overgrew my first attempt. Researched various sources and couldn't find anything conclusive on when to start 12/12, so I just wung it and figured if the natural outdoor cycle lasts about 6 months, then that was what I'd shoot for. 

Needless to say, my girl is over 3 feet tall now and just starting to flower. I don't know what to expect now, as I haven't found any examples that mirror this situation. If you can give me insight of any kind I'd appreciate it, but this is not actually my question.

My question has to do with a screw-up I accomplished yesterday. I decided a couple of the lowest branches were looking to spindly and getting too dry, despite watering according to indoor plant watering dogma, (wait till dirt feels surface dry,) so I wanted to pluck it off. I should have cut it, but didn't have a sharp anything handy, so. . .I pulled it, and ended up stripping the top layers of the trunk off from the branch I wanted to prune to the surface of the soil, about 3 inches. Did I kill her? Should I expect a huge delay in her flowering process? Is there anything I should do to the "wound?"


----------



## DatKushBaby (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone! I found this sight while on youtube 

I just wanted to introduce myself. I am a new member and a noobie at indoor growing! I hope all of you wonderful people can teach me a thing or two so i can get started on indoor growing! Thanks


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 4, 2009)

redhairedgirl said:


> Thanks, I think I will! So, I'm pretty sure I overgrew my first attempt. Researched various sources and couldn't find anything conclusive on when to start 12/12, so I just wung it and figured if the natural outdoor cycle lasts about 6 months, then that was what I'd shoot for.
> 
> Needless to say, my girl is over 3 feet tall now and just starting to flower. I don't know what to expect now, as I haven't found any examples that mirror this situation. If you can give me insight of any kind I'd appreciate it, but this is not actually my question.
> 
> My question has to do with a screw-up I accomplished yesterday. I decided a couple of the lowest branches were looking to spindly and getting too dry, despite watering according to indoor plant watering dogma, (wait till dirt feels surface dry,) so I wanted to pluck it off. I should have cut it, but didn't have a sharp anything handy, so. . .I pulled it, and ended up stripping the top layers of the trunk off from the branch I wanted to prune to the surface of the soil, about 3 inches. Did I kill her? Should I expect a huge delay in her flowering process? Is there anything I should do to the "wound?"



They trunk should heal fine. Cannabis is a vigorous plant and you would have a hard time killing a big 6 month old plant.

12/12 can be started after the plant matures this is indicated by alternating node and or pre-flowers. Cannabis matures at about one month of vegetative growth. You can start 12/12 earlier if you have space limitations, expect a reduced yield however. Hope all goes better


----------



## gk.one (Feb 4, 2009)

can anybody help me cant keep giveing sum numty 20 pound ever day 4 smoke.need sum info how to set up a little growing set at home.


----------



## otownbro (Feb 4, 2009)

hi im a first time grower and the leaves on my plants are starting to curl under and die and there not even to flowering yet! i use a good fertilizer and a good light source also. please help me so i dont kill my babys!


----------



## JustinTime7189 (Feb 5, 2009)

hey whats up guys im new here my name is justin...i started my first successful plant...now i want to make sure it buds properly..can any one help me...everyone tells me all these diff things...I jsut want the right way.. the right chemicals to use for fertilizer and budding period...should i use more than just a 20inch flourescent light? HELP ME BE SUCCESSFUL! Its a strain seed we bought from online...it looks beautiful right now..


----------



## avonjunkie (Feb 5, 2009)

hey i just put my germinated seed in a 5 gallon pot how much water should i be giving them


----------



## DBxpand (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi my name is DB. I am new to the fourms. I had to cancel my account on world of warcraft. So i am looking for something to take up the time. I love to get high its such a great feeling for me. And it makes alot of stuff more interesting. So i will start to read and learn more about growing so i can become a good grower like other people. I will not sell my marijuana at all. I will just use it for myself and family. Ok peace guys.


----------



## ttt1969 (Feb 6, 2009)

hi all ttt here if i grow a plant from seed and it give me 1oz if i clone the plant will it give me 1oz or more or less then the 1oz thanks


----------



## Mahoney (Feb 7, 2009)

yo

Good to be here. I have smoked since 1964 and I have a lot to learn about growing. 

Smoking - I already know about that. 

What a polite website!! I am on moto websites and they are brutal. You guys are serious and to the fucking point...

anyway

Hello and I hope you are smokin your best product - as I soon hope to be!!

sincerely

Mahoney


----------



## Mahoney (Feb 7, 2009)

Would somebody please help 3252? I got nothin...

Thanks


----------



## RHINO1993 (Feb 7, 2009)

my plants a fair size. its a few days into flowering. any1 no how i can upload some pics on this thing


----------



## TheGrimReefer420 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey whatsup guys. New member here. Long-time daily smoker. I burn about a z and a half a month, and am looking to cut that expense down. Hell, I spend more money a month in cannabis than I do for my cut of rent! Which is what brings me here.

My current lease is up April 1st, so I will be leaving my current place (2 roomates) and getting something with my long-time best friend. We both discussed it, and we decided we would both like to start growing for our own consumption.

We were thinking of building a contained unit, possibly two. We were thinking of growing two strains (1 sativa-dominant; 1 indica-dominant) and keeping 1 mother for each to clone from. Still doing lots of research, so I'm open to everything!

Hope this is the right place for me!


----------



## oceanhaze (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey everyone hows it going...its all sunny and nice down here in the middle amerikas....
I opened my account few days ago, but this is my first post, had some complications going on but im all set now.
Im a bit of a newbie grower, havent had the chance to fully develop the green potential, but we are now making a great effort with some friends to taint this concrete filled city with some homegrown bliss.

thanx for the place, thanx for the knowledge. 

peace n weed, cheers.


----------



## SUExSQUARED (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm new to the site & I got some questions...
I just bought some alaskan ice seeds and before I started my first grow with them I decided to try some bag seeds... I germinated them in paper towels in a tupperware on top of my tv and didnt realize theyd get so big within two days. When I checked them they were already over an inch long and already had little roots... so I got them into soil as quickly as I could but liek a dumbass I forgot to water the soil before putting them in... so I tried spraying the top on the soil and a little underneath till it was kind of moist... but I'm not sure if I did enough to make up for my error... does anyone have any advice for me? Am I worrying too much or did I really make a big mistake?

Also, I bought a 400 watt hps bulb but I'm not sure if I want to invest in the ballast and the whole set up and I'm not even sure how to use it, really. So right now I've got a 150 watt cfl over the 3 little seedies but i'm planning on putting 2 more 64 watt cfls over them too. Will this be sufficient light?


----------



## jersey125 (Feb 7, 2009)

Question....has anyone use attitude seed bank,if so do u know if it is safe to order the seeds with my personal debit card? plzz respond will be verry thankkfull for input.


----------



## Mr. Awesome (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello, Mr. Awesome reporting in.
I've spent the last week or so reading through the basics on here.
Thanks for supplying such a plethora of information.

I'm in the planning phase of my first grow using cfls in a closet under the stairs (right triangular prism 3.5Wx6Dx6H) with several small computer fans for exhaust with Styrofoam walls growing from a seeding a friend is providing. I have only 1 plant as of now, should I try to get more right now to pick the best one or just grow this one as a mother then clone it. I plan to scrogg latter on.
Also I was wondering whether putting all my cfls on top or surrounding the plant is better.


----------



## scooby snacks (Feb 8, 2009)

newbie,newbie,newbie, wuts up


----------



## Gmaccin6 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey can i have any advice,i planted these on 1/29/09
i have two philips plant light from home depot and the seem to be working pretty well,i also have a bunch of flouresent but im no using those, i was wondering which light am i best off with, and no i cant afford HPS or MH right now(well i have the bulbs jus no ballast or the right fixture)


----------



## ghosthorse (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm new at computers, not growin cannagirls. Don't really know my way around here but wingin it. Been growin long time probably old enuogh to be some of your stoners mom. Been busy diggin in the dirt and refusing to learn all this techno stuff. Guess you could say i've been in the "stone" age. Wish I knew how to make all those trippy photos and icons appear, I'll just enjoy all of yours for now. Peace to ya!


----------



## chronicjp (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm new to this site and have been doing alot of reading - the information is endless and just trying to soak it in. Have been smoking for a long time but never grew my own set up maybe that will change when i grow some confidence thanks for having me


----------



## goran (Feb 9, 2009)

My name is Goran and I come from the Europe/ Balakn region
nown us Balakn noughty boy or slo-Era
Grower and promoter, of responsabile cannabis culture 
regards from Balakn



vutra.org Balakan cannabis organisattion


----------



## JustinTime7189 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey whats up everyone, my name is Justin, obviously, or not. Im looking to meet some fellow people of my liking..I want to learn how to grow amazing bud, I want to work with the best people. but i started my own and its beautiful, i got it on 16 and 8 16 light 8 dark. I transplanted it to a bigger pot and now i need to know the best fert to get and the best lighting sequence to make it grow properly, anyone willing to help me out??? hit me back!!


----------



## ipwned3g (Feb 9, 2009)

hey all!! im new ... obviously. i havent growed anything but my own hair before so this is just trail and error right now.


----------



## NWGrow (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone just recieved medical benefits in oct. 08 to grow. My brother was growing for me, but now I must do it on my own. So i have many questions about growing a well sufficent hydro crop. Please edvice is very apperciated thank you everybody.


----------



## mootoo (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello All, New here, just wanted to introduce myself. I don't partake but better half does. With the economy the way it is I decided that a dedicated space and an honest attempt is the gift that will keep on giving to him this tax season. Afterall, he works hard. What kind of wife would cut him off or ask him to smoke crap? Thanks for the knowledge you've shared here, I have learned a lot already.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 9, 2009)

ghosthorse said:


> I'm new at computers, not growin cannagirls. Don't really know my way around here but wingin it. Been growin long time probably old enuogh to be some of your stoners mom. Been busy diggin in the dirt and refusing to learn all this techno stuff. Guess you could say i've been in the "stone" age. Wish I knew how to make all those trippy photos and icons appear, I'll just enjoy all of yours for now. Peace to ya!


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html

That might help you out. Of course that's done on the blzin-07 skin, so if you have the new forum skin it might be different....but same basic concept


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 9, 2009)

bienvenidos.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Lots of love here guys welcome


----------



## squints68 (Feb 9, 2009)

welcome you all!!!!!!


----------



## Smokes11 (Feb 10, 2009)

how do all!  im new to the forum and will hopefully be uploading a few pics of my grow box that i have built. this is my first time growing any kind of plant so ill be reading all i can, your help is also welcome


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 10, 2009)

Smokes11 said:


> how do all!  im new to the forum and will hopefully be uploading a few pics of my grow box that i have built. this is my first time growing any kind of plant so ill be reading all i can, your help is also welcome


Welcome to our forum Smokes. Looking forward to your pics and journal. Wikid just posted how to start a thread and post your pics, its about 4 posts up from this one, and I can't rep her for, you will have to do that for me. Just click on that little scale of justice on the right hand top of her post. VV


----------



## NattyFido (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi all, just started my first 'proper' grow using CFLs in compost. It's more of an experiment at the mo, but things are looking good. Got some seeds from a bag of dealer weed, but only one germinated, I hope it's a female!! If not, I'll still get a bit of data about how well mj grows under CFLs in the space I've got.

I am looking to grow a mostly sativa strain next, any advice on suitable strains for a noob with a small grow box (450mm W x 600m D x 900mm H) would be most welcome.


----------



## estesj (Feb 10, 2009)

Whats up? this is my first post and will be my first grow. I plan on growing easy sativa on the side of my house that will get 5 hrs or direct Florida sunlight a day. I am growing them in a blend of fox farm soil and perlite in 10 gallon pots. I will feed them fox farm grow big for veg and tiger bloom for flowering. does this sound good and what an i expet my yeild per plant? Thanks yal!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 10, 2009)

NattyFido said:


> Hi all, just started my first 'proper' grow using CFLs in compost. It's more of an experiment at the mo, but things are looking good. Got some seeds from a bag of dealer weed, but only one germinated, I hope it's a female!! If not, I'll still get a bit of data about how well mj grows under CFLs in the space I've got.
> 
> I am looking to grow a mostly sativa strain next, any advice on suitable strains for a noob with a small grow box (450mm W x 600m D x 900mm H) would be most welcome.


Welcome to the forum Natty. Gee, that's not a very big box. The problem you will have is height. You will have to have it in some type of pot and that is going to cut your height by at least 1/4 of the 3' you have. 
Marijuana plants will at least double and sometimes triple their height after you induce flowering, your going to need to flower it when its about 8" tall. 200mm Good luck. VV


----------



## blueberry guy (Feb 11, 2009)

I have 8 fem bb about 11 days under light,the bible states that in order for them not to turn I need high humidity and lower temp.......my room is 50% +/- humidity and trying to get to about 65f,will that be sufficient?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 11, 2009)

blueberry guy said:


> I have 8 fem bb about 11 days under light,the bible states that in order for them not to turn I need high humidity and lower temp.......my room is 50% +/- humidity and trying to get to about 65f,will that be sufficient?


Well... at 11 days that would probably be alright, Earl and the DirtBag both run lower temps and say they like the results. VV


----------



## Gr33n (Feb 11, 2009)

hello everybody. green here. been wanting to grow for a while and now i'm starting my first plant. i can't wait to see what happens and to learn more about these wonderful plants from you guys in the coming months.


----------



## okaoka (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey what is flowering and what is vegging, iknow it's not slinging chicks and chillin on the sofa....
Thx for the info...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 12, 2009)

okaoka said:


> Hey what is flowering and what is vegging, iknow it's not slinging chicks and chillin on the sofa....
> Thx for the info...


The plant we are talking about is an annual plant, that is it grow in an annual cycle. Start veggings ( Vegetative growth ) in the spring of the year. As the hours of sunlight diminish it start going into a flowering mode to produce seeds, usually when there is about 12 hours of sunlight.
For indoor growers it means they have the lights on 24 hours or on18/ off 6, for the vegging cycle, and then the lights are cut down to 12 hours of light/12 hours of darkness for the flowering cycle. VV



> estesj Whats up? this is my first post and will be my first grow. I plan on growing easy sativa on the side of my house that will get 5 hrs or direct Florida sunlight a day. I am growing them in a blend of fox farm soil and perlite in 10 gallon pots. I will feed them fox farm grow big for veg and tiger bloom for flowering. does this sound good and what an i expet my yeild per plant? Thanks yal!


Welcome to the forum. 5 hours of sunlight might sustain your plants until spring, and since you plan on having trees anyway it might be fun for you to see if they make it. They will start flowering sometime in August, maybe September. Check back in August we can discuss yields then based on the pictures you provide. Nutes and all sounds good. VV




> Gr33n hello everybody. green here. been wanting to grow for a while and now i'm starting my first plant. i can't wait to see what happens and to learn more about these wonderful plants from you guys in the coming months.


Welcome gr33n, hope you enjoy your stay. VV


----------



## Steez420 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey everyone. I just started my first closet grow with a friend of mine. We have
3 big bud and 3 sweet tooth started. I was wondering what size the plants must be before foliar feeding if it matters at all


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, just new to the forum and wanted to say hello!


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 12, 2009)

greetings and salutations to everyone 

i'll cut to the cheese so you wont have to read boring stuff

i'm new to growing cannabis, and new to this site, and i have a ton of questions you might find interesting and that may help other people, since i'm starting from scratch.
how do i post these questions and where is the best way to post them?

sorry for looking a bit dull, but let me tell you you have here nothing less than someone who wants to begin his day smelling those good fresh juicy buds.

may your plants grow taller, may the grow fat buds, and may your joints be long 

farewell my friends


----------



## chazel (Feb 12, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> greetings and salutations to everyone
> 
> i'll cut to the cheese so you wont have to read boring stuff
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard zappa - im sure you will 'computer' love it here < ha , yeh - homur is not my strong point.
Many minds to answer to your questions , and many more with more to ask.
Search feature is good for tryin to find previously asked stuff , but if you know what u wanna do and follow a similar journal most mistakes can be avioded.
faq is a plethora of positive info aswell.
Umm other than that jump right in , look around - check out the vid section too ( i never realised it had got so big ) make urself at home . 
Im gonna put teh kettle on


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Fellow Cannibites! 

Been smoking for years and ready to try out the whole "Do it yourself" thing. I have grown before but just as a hobbie. I was just a teen then but still did OK. This time tho' I went and Bought some seeds from a local shop downtown so I could try one of the better strains. I grabbed a variety of seeds like Ak-47 and white widow. So what I plan to do is Sprout'em indoors then move them outside when its warm enough to do so. I Intend on keeping them in pots so I can control soil and nutient factors as well as sunlight. I'm open to any Ideas but pls keep in mind that this will be a trial run for next year when I plan to try it on a bigger scale.


----------



## KaotnyKush (Feb 12, 2009)

Love, peace, and prosperity to all
new to indoor growing
new to site
will continue to look learn and observe
thanx to all who seek knowledge 
and to those who share their knowledge
1one1


----------



## Anniup 420 Gold Squad (Feb 12, 2009)

whats up everyone im new and i have a couple of qeustions to ask


----------



## SmOkEyMc.PoT (Feb 12, 2009)

Im thinking of growing outdoor on a remote location on a mountain.I have only grown a few plants before this,but i had a smart friend that mixed my nutrients and took care of most the watering...but hes not around(figure out why)and i want to do this all my own.HELP


----------



## bluegrassman (Feb 13, 2009)

I just wanted to express what a find this site is,and have enjoyed many hours of reading so far.
Also i wanted to share my first go at deep water method.So here's the link to my site.I also do some
other photography which is on the same site.But the growop is password protected..Which i will now share
with you..Happy growin..
Bluegrassman.
The word is maydog


----------



## jagreenmanAK (Feb 14, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hi, I just joined the website today in hopes to get some answers on why plants keep dieing, I have a 600w HPS/MH lamp set up thats on 18 hours a day and off 6, im growing in mircle gro soil and feeding with mircle gro 24-8-16 plant food, the room is ventilated with a 250 cfm exust fan and a 80 cfm intake fan, i also have a few other stand up fans movin air around and blowing on the plants...the grow room maintains a tempture of about 83 degrees in the room and about 86 to 88 at the plants...i water them about twice a day (whenever the first half inch of topsoil is dry)..now as for the problem all but one of my orignal 9 seedlings totally stopped growing and started to become yellow and warped looking (with branchs and leaves growing into each other and twisting around) about 3 weeks went by with no change so i removed all but one dark green rapidly growing plant...about a week after the other 8 plants had been removed i noticed that the lower fan leaves of my once healthy dark green plant were begining to turn yellow, they leaves kept getting more yellow and then started getting browins black spots all over those leaves until they fell off this has continued to work its way up killing 2 sets of fan leaves and rapidly working on a third? 

Any ideas what i may be doing wrong? this is my first crop and i just bought a second batch of seeds that i would really like to work..

thank you
jagreenman


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 15, 2009)

jagreenmanAK said:


> > hi, I just joined the website today in hopes to get some answers on why plants keep dieing, I have a 600w HPS/MH lamp set up thats on 18 hours a day and off 6,
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Lets see if we can help? For starters, how far above the little tender plants, do you have that 600watt furnace? If it's closer than 2' you will cook those little babies, its like laying a new born child in the sun for 18 hours, it will probably kill them all by itself.
> ...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 15, 2009)

Anniup 420 Gold Squad said:


> whats up everyone im new and i have a couple of qeustions to ask


Welcome Anni, ok, I'll bite, what are your couple of questions?? VV



> Dragonsmoke Hey Fellow Cannibites!
> 
> Been smoking for years and ready to try out the whole "Do it yourself" thing. I have grown before but just as a hobbie. I was just a teen then but still did OK. This time tho' I went and Bought some seeds from a local shop downtown so I could try one of the better strains. I grabbed a variety of seeds like Ak-47 and white widow. So what I plan to do is Sprout'em indoors then move them outside when its warm enough to do so. I Intend on keeping them in pots so I can control soil and nutient factors as well as sunlight. I'm open to any Ideas but pls keep in mind that this will be a trial run for next year when I plan to try it on a bigger scale.


Welcome Dragon, all of the information you would need can be found here, read a lot write a little, start a journal. VV



> KaotnyKush Love, peace, and prosperity to all
> new to indoor growing
> new to site
> will continue to look learn and observe
> ...


Welcome Kaotny, you have the right formula. VV



> SmOkEyMc.PoT Im thinking of growing outdoor on a remote location on a mountain.I have only grown a few plants before this,but i had a smart friend that mixed my nutrients and took care of most the watering...but hes not around(figure out why)and i want to do this all my own.HELP


Welcome Smokey, I bet you can do this all on your own, and you might even get to smoke some of it this time, of course you would want to pick a different location, in case your 'friend' comes back around to see what you learned. VV



> bluegrassman I just wanted to express what a find this site is,and have enjoyed many hours of reading so far.
> Also i wanted to share my first go at deep water method.So here's the link to my site.I also do some
> other photography which is on the same site.But the growop is password protected..Which i will now share
> with you..Happy growin..
> ...


Welcome Bluegrass, uhh... now that we have the word, I suppose we would need the site?? We are more inclined to read journals posted in our forum then we are to visit other website's anyway, so I suppose it might not be necessary?? VV


----------



## KreditCrunch (Feb 15, 2009)

hi i have a question if anyone can help me. heres a pic of 1 of my plants, the past week i have noticed quite a few brown spots on some of the leaves. i have been watering them with about 200ml of the right ph level water every 2 or 3 days. any ideas??


----------



## LovesToToke420 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey everyone just registered tonight! great site! has alot of useful information! i just posted there on outdoors looking for a few answers :L well not a few.. slightly more lol but anyways! nice to meet you all and hopefully ill be able to give some help aswell as accepting it, 

TokeItUp!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 15, 2009)

WElcome to RIU!!!


----------



## MaryJaneNorCal (Feb 15, 2009)

What up everyone! Here to learn and Grow with everyone.

HAPPY SMOKING AND GROWING!!


----------



## CJwild (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, so here I am. A 'newbie' to growing. Will be starting my first project with my brother in our place once we are moved in. Wish us luck! lol


----------



## Bsag42 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys, just joining the forum. Seems like an excellent source of growing info.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 16, 2009)

KreditCrunch said:


> hi i have a question if anyone can help me. heres a pic of 1 of my plants, the past week i have noticed quite a few brown spots on some of the leaves. i have been watering them with about 200ml of the right ph level water every 2 or 3 days. any ideas??


Like nutes, lights, air handling, soil mix, etc. All of the things that you would list in a journal. It may be my eyes or the lighting, not sure, you have yellow leaves with a few brown spots with green leaves below and above?? Did the leaves that are yellow get stressed at transplant? The 'tight nodes' at the top would indicate growth was stunted a little at some point. The beginning of the 'curling' lower leaves may indicate a need for nutes or an over or under water condition. 
Are both of these the same strain, the one in the back appears to be taller, has one leaf it is shedding, does it exhibit these other properties as well?? 
We need to know the 'evironmental Variables' now that we have a picture. Thanx for the picture, we like pictures...... and grow journals, please. VV


----------



## yolaba (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm just another newbie trying to build up courage to start growing...lol Thanks to all your great posts I'm getting lots of info and i"m almost ready to make the jump!


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 16, 2009)

Hy everybody!!! Just signed up. I was looking for a good super cropping report and your site showed up xD 
Greetings from Austria - Vienna!!


----------



## Squealcheese (Feb 16, 2009)

hello all. 

been a stoner on and off for about 6 years now. dabbled in outdoor grows in south africa but not much in the UK, although im thinking that might have to change!


----------



## ResistanceIsFertile (Feb 17, 2009)

Greetings from a long-time lurker who finally broke down and registered so I can see the pretty pictures. There's so much information here, it may be awhile before I need to ask a stupid question.


----------



## obxtoker (Feb 17, 2009)

noodles are sick


----------



## pacifictall (Feb 17, 2009)

hey there fellow conisures , been reading alot of info on this sight (very ,very informative)decided to get some balls and introduce myself and say thank for such an awesome sight that is designed to help each other out on the quest to a super smoke. i am trying my first mini grow 4 girls with cfl. i went this way because of $$$$ funds and the fact that a buddy of mine said it cant be done ..thats all the encouragement i needed. i have just sprouted and will be posting pic for some constructive criticism .thanks again riu.


----------



## akwanemesis420 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi! I'm new to the whole botany thing, my last time growing, I had a very irresponsible grow partner when worse time came; so the moral is, four of the most beautiful plants i have ever seen are now dead. So now that it's the 2009 grow season here in florida, I'm trying again, with a completely new setup. I'm growing on the tops of some really tall trees, and i have all outed my engineering skills to make saftey harnesses and irrigation systems, My seeds are in germination stage, and my initial goal for this year is either 24 or 36. (so i can make room for males.) Everything in this is going to be organic, (GUANO, TEA, SELTZER WATER, R.O. WATER, and SOIL) and i have really high hopes. maybe someone can guide me in the right direction?


----------



## pacifictall (Feb 17, 2009)

k i have already introduced myself tonight ..then i start clicking around the sight, now for some reason i have no graphics on the site no pictures nothing ...what have i done?????please if some one can help... i am lookiing for an answer in the forum but have yet to find the answer...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 18, 2009)

MaryJaneNorCal said:


> What up everyone! Here to learn and Grow with everyone.
> 
> HAPPY SMOKING AND GROWING!!


Welcome, Mj, enjoy your stay. VV



> Bsag42 Hey guys, just joining the forum. Seems like an excellent source of growing info.


Glad to have you here, Bsag. VV



> yolaba Hello everyone, I'm just another newbie trying to build up courage to start growing...lol Thanks to all your great posts I'm getting lots of info and i"m almost ready to make the jump!


Don't wait make that leap yolaba. VV



> Aokiji Hy everybody!!! Just signed up. I was looking for a good super cropping report and your site showed up xD
> Greetings from Austria - Vienna!!


Beautiful City? Welcome Aokiji. VV



> Squealcheese hello all.
> 
> been a stoner on and off for about 6 years now. dabbled in outdoor grows in south africa but not much in the UK, although im thinking that might have to change!


Lots of riu members in the UK, welcome squeal. VV



> ResistanceIsFertile Greetings from a long-time lurker who finally broke down and registered so I can see the pretty pictures. There's so much information here, it may be awhile before I need to ask a stupid question.


There is only one stupid question, the one you don't ask. We can't answer that one welcome RIF. VV



> obxtoker noodles are sick


I will take your word for that, toker. VV



> pacifictall hey there fellow conisures , been reading alot of info on this sight (very ,very informative)decided to get some balls and introduce myself and say thank for such an awesome sight that is designed to help each other out on the quest to a super smoke. i am trying my first mini grow 4 girls with cfl. i went this way because of $$$$ funds and the fact that a buddy of mine said it cant be done ..thats all the encouragement i needed. i have just sprouted and will be posting pic for some constructive criticism .thanks again riu.


Welcome, talk to you again in a minute. VV



> akwanemesis420 Hi! I'm new to the whole botany thing, my last time growing, I had a very irresponsible grow partner when worse time came; so the moral is, four of the most beautiful plants i have ever seen are now dead. So now that it's the 2009 grow season here in florida, I'm trying again, with a completely new setup. I'm growing on the tops of some really tall trees, and i have all outed my engineering skills to make saftey harnesses and irrigation systems, My seeds are in germination stage, and my initial goal for this year is either 24 or 36. (so i can make room for males.) Everything in this is going to be organic, (GUANO, TEA, SELTZER WATER, R.O. WATER, and SOIL) and i have really high hopes. maybe someone can guide me in the right direction?


Hmm.... ok, sounds intriguing, got any pictures, we like pictures, especailly from the tops of tall trees. Not sure what you are going to do with the seltzer water? VV



> pacifictall k i have already introduced myself tonight ..then i start clicking around the sight, now for some reason i have no graphics on the site no pictures nothing ...what have i done?????please if some one can help... i am lookiing for an answer in the forum but have yet to find the answer...


well lets see, I think you probably broke the whole site. That does happen from time to time, don't sweat it. VV

Welcome to RollitUp folks. As you can see lots of new folks here. Over 100,000 members and still growing strong. VV


----------



## Waiting4Change (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm a true beginner to this so please bare with me. I started growing some plants last year just for fun and as a potential hobby. I realized that I have the patience for it so now I'm going full time with my project. I really hope this site can give me advice without feeling stupid! So, with that being said, I'm looking forward to talking to some pros for tips and advice!!! Thanks..... W4C


----------



## akwanemesis420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm.... ok, sounds intriguing, got any pictures, we like pictures, especailly from the tops of tall trees. Not sure what you are going to do with the seltzer water? VV



well i'm still in the germination stage and if you guyys want a picture of the spot i have, maybe you can give me some advice?

i'm going to set up a blog on my website, and maybe i'll link to it in my forum


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 19, 2009)

akwanemesis420 said:


> well i'm still in the germination stage and if you guyys want a picture of the spot i have, maybe you can give me some advice?
> 
> i'm going to set up a blog on my website, and maybe i'll link to it in my forum


Sure, I'll give you some advice. Don't bother with linking your website. Create a journal right here on RollitUp. We are more inclined to look at a journal in our forum then we are to go visit someones website. Our journals are kinda like blogs, the difference is we have over 100,000 members. Which one do you think will get more visits? VV




> Waiting4Change Hello everyone! I'm a true beginner to this so please bare with me. I started growing some plants last year just for fun and as a potential hobby. I realized that I have the patience for it so now I'm going full time with my project. I really hope this site can give me advice without feeling stupid! So, with that being said, I'm looking forward to talking to some pros for tips and advice!!! Thanks..... W4C


Welcome w4c, hmmmm... I thought you said you were a 'true beginner', you already have one grow under your belt. We can give advice all day long without feeling stupid. Might look stupid, might be stupid, doesn't mean we will feel stupid. 
Start a journal, share your plan, the more details you include the better, pictures are a must. VV


----------



## SuperFire85 (Feb 19, 2009)

New to the site, just wanted to say HI to everyone. Been putting together ideas for my first grow. For the past months i have been reading this site along with others in an effort to make my first attempt a success. I wanted to also say thanks to all of you that have posted such useful information, if it werent for you guys things would be a lot more rough...

One last thing, hands down the best and most useful site!!


----------



## arizona jim (Feb 19, 2009)

im in arizona my plant is only a foot and a half tall outdoor...it is already budding and it looks like a small yield. grew in a garden with plenty of sunlight and water. What went wrong?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

arizona jim said:


> im in arizona my plant is only a foot and a half tall outdoor...it is already budding and it looks like a small yield. grew in a garden with plenty of sunlight and water. What went wrong?


Down south you have two growing seasons. One is called the "short" season it's what you are in now. Put another plant out around april for your "long" growing season.

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## bigrob520 (Feb 19, 2009)

i was told to get two 400w metal halide bulbs, got those now where do i the right clamp lights for the bulb????


----------



## Kran021290 (Feb 19, 2009)

I was told by an old growing friend of mine that if i were to only grow one plant and did not have a male to pollinate a little portion of the female that it would turn into a hermy and i was just wondering if this is always true because i am under the impression that you can grow a plant and if it's female it will produce buds. thank you


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 20, 2009)

bigrob520 said:


> i was told to get two 400w metal halide bulbs, got those now where do i the right clamp lights for the bulb????


..... now all you need is two ballasts, 2 mogul sockets, two reflectors and you will be in business. Not sure why anyone would have advised 2-400 watt lights. One 600 watt will produce more lumens that 2-400's. The ballasts cost close to the same amount, the hoods are the same price and the mogul sockets are the same price. Do you have 2 separate rooms for vegging?? VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 20, 2009)

Kran021290 said:


> I was told by an old growing friend of mine that if i were to only grow one plant and did not have a male to pollinate a little portion of the female that it would turn into a hermy and i was just wondering if this is always true because i am under the impression that you can grow a plant and if it's female it will produce buds. thank you


Hmmm..... no, you do not have to pollinate anything for a female plant to stay female. It does seem to be that not having a male seems to increase the number of hermie's, this does not mean all of them that do not get pollinated 'will' turn hermie or we would all pollinate a branch or two. 
Your friend just doesn't have the whole story. VV


----------



## Hoochy (Feb 20, 2009)

New member from Australia. Looking to learn a few things. Have seeds germinating, but not sure how to grow or where just yet. look forward to discussing this with you all


----------



## onelove408 (Feb 20, 2009)

hey im jay. i just put my seeds in soil yesterday but im sure i should see them coming out of the ground by now. is my info false can someone help me out


----------



## Nancy Botwinz Budz (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello all, I just signed up to this awesome site. I got a bunch our Sour D crosses going and Super Silver Haze and my personal fav plant going that I call Quartz. It is so named because of the big chunky white crystally budz and is a Lemon Sour D cross of sorts. I will get some pics up soon. Just saying hello and I can't wait to learn tons of useful things. Fire it up for the lady growerz out there!! 
Gotta check on my girlz.... Later!


----------



## ripdamon (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello to all wise smokers of the rollitup GODS.
I am new to this site so I will start by saying that this site is going to be my growing bible. I am starting a grow room (wish me luck). this i s going to be my first time. 

But will not be my last I will not be defeated.
I am going to use my atic SCARED OF HEAT PROBLEMS.
but I am sure i will cross that bridge when I get there.
it is a 10' by 10' foot room,and well insulated. I am still painting the walls white but allmost done.
If any body has advise fill free to tell me. (please)
Are even better mybe I should just read all the tips on the site lol. 

Thanks for smoking. some day we will be free!!!


----------



## Jester22 (Feb 21, 2009)

hey all im new to growing and want to get a close hydro grow box sun speaker it has 150 watt hps light/fan 6 holes to grow 6 plants it 20"x54"x12" (WxHxD) is this a good idea for growing 6 mj plants is the box big enough for 6 and the light good enough for the mj plants?


----------



## itisagift (Feb 21, 2009)

hey everyone, this is going to be my first hydro grow with both a flower and veg room. under 2 4foot 40 watt cool and warm flourecents soon to wire the ballast for a 400 watt metal halide high bay/low bay. ill be using a ebb and flow system with a submersible water pump and liquid nutes im gonna need some help


----------



## Gmaccin6 (Feb 21, 2009)

Update on first grow doin great thanks for the help everyone


----------



## GoPostalMan (Feb 21, 2009)

Just wanted to post here for good measure.
Whats up guys, good to be here, i've been reading the site for a while, just never made an account.. when i started growing "unexpectedly" i decided it was time to join the group and share my experiences. Thank you all for all the information that has helped me get started!


----------



## MinswizzleBeans420 (Feb 22, 2009)

i just made the switch to indoors and i have currently 10 girls/guys not sure yet its only 2 weeks i have 16 cfl lights ranging from 23w soft white (8ea) 2700k and daylight 15w (8ea) 6700k all the seeds were germinated and plants exactly 19 days ago and again this is a bagseed experiment my temp varies from 72F-84F and the humidity is around 38-40% until recentally i started hanging a wet towels in there and now it stay around 50%. i dont have ne pics right now but i will try to have some soon. i just repotted into fox farm soil. So my question is do i have enough lights for roughly 8-10 plants, do i have the right lighting, and also how tall before i can start lst these girls and should i do this even though i dont know the gender yet??? Thanks guys this website is pretty mch my "how to" indoor guide so any response helps!!!!


----------



## NINOLUPA (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi peps, lerning some thing new every day ,dis is my second time ,1 week in to 12/12 just cut the tops off yestoday ,coco35%/soil35%/per,guano,castings30%/ PH65 any help on ph is it ok at 65


----------



## braaapinbrad (Feb 22, 2009)

hey there my name is brad and this is my first grow, i have 3 big bang feminized seedlings..they are 18 days old today. i think they look pretty nice but i was hoping to get another input. i am just using regular poting soil with all this shit i dont know except for perlite which i hear is sorta good to have..i am using for only another couple days 2 4ft agrosuns flourecent grow balbs that i keep on for 24hrs(do u think i should lesen that amount soon???)..and just a fan to keep them blowing a bit. they are in a closet thats like 3ft by like 7ft.. i ussualy water them every 2 days or until soil is light in colour and is very light weight..i am just starting to use a little dosage of organic iguana juice grow, but thats every second or 3rd water(sound ok?)..i sometimes spray the leaves down with a mist of wwater to cool them down and also i heard it helps to grow( what do u think?)..in a few days a will be getting a hps light, not sure of the watag yet tho..do you think a hps light is a good choice?..i think thats about it, i have some pics so that way all you genious growers that i hope one day i will be can help me out here..give me some hints and maybe tell me if something looks wrong..i think growing is one of the most amazing life forms today, it is just so so preciuos and delicate and if done right can make millions of smiles, and lots of people stoned ahah. thanks abunch hope i get some great replies.chow for now...CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO UPLOAD PICS..THANKS!


----------



## generalbo (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey y'all

Pretty amateur smoker here, just wanted to say hi. Just posted on the "introduce yourself" forum. Never grown before, and got a couple questions i'm hoping to get answered in the newbie thread. Take it easy fellas!


----------



## seanplatkush (Feb 22, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I want to start growing for my own personal use but have no other source other than online seed banks for getting seeds and have no alternate home address to have the seeds mailed to other than my own. What are the odds of having FBI trace the order and the cops sowing up at my door someday?


----------



## seanplatkush (Feb 22, 2009)

I wan't to get started growing for my own personal use but have no other source for getting seeds than an online seed bank. Ialso do not have an alternate address other than my own to have the seeds mailed to. What would be the odds of FBI tracing my order and cops knocking on my door later on down the road?


----------



## thedjmc (Feb 22, 2009)

seanplatkush said:


> I wan't to get started growing for my own personal use but have no other source for getting seeds than an online seed bank. Ialso do not have an alternate address other than my own to have the seeds mailed to. What would be the odds of FBI tracing my order and cops knocking on my door later on down the road?


My buddy goes with hempdepot.com, i think he said legendsseeds is a good one too

Hey folks i LOVE this site, its the best forum i've seen so far. There is so much info its blowing my mind, its really giving me the urge ... its been 15 years lol


----------



## littletoker93 (Feb 23, 2009)

ummm where do i buy seeds at if i live in the u.s


----------



## littletoker93 (Feb 23, 2009)

yo wats up just saying hey


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 23, 2009)

hi im new here and hoping to meet ppl who strive for one that one perfect sprout


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 23, 2009)

i think you might be giving it two much water man 
i gave mine mircle grow and it took the fun right out of it


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 23, 2009)

littletoker93 said:


> ummm where do i buy seeds at if i live in the u.s


Welcome to RIU. Check out Attitude for freebies and guaranteed shipping, enter coupon code "420" for a discount  Nirvana is also a great seed supplier with lower prices.


DR.LEMON said:


> hi im new here and hoping to meet ppl who strive for one that one perfect sprout


If only I can find the perfect seed . . . . Welcome to RIU.


----------



## DailySmokerBruce (Feb 23, 2009)

hey im thinkin about starting to grow for personel use can any one tell me what all i need


----------



## Tongbokes (Feb 24, 2009)

Almost time for my second season just wanted to drop in to many drop ins. Good Luck all you tomato farmers !!


----------



## rago69 (Feb 24, 2009)

HELP HELP can eny one help me i got some great white shark seed planted them about 8 weeks ago and ther not evon a foot tall yet ther still in veg but growin realy slow under a 600 w light can eny one tal me y please


----------



## Decanthas (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello all. Just introducing myself.


----------



## rlax106 (Feb 24, 2009)

good thread


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2009)

DailySmokerBruce said:


> hey im thinkin about starting to grow for personel use can any one tell me what all i need



Check out the grow FAQ it will get you started. Welcome to RIU.



rago69 said:


> HELP HELP can eny one help me i got some great white shark seed planted them about 8 weeks ago and ther not evon a foot tall yet ther still in veg but growin realy slow under a 600 w light can eny one tal me y please


Post some pics and give us some more info about your grow and we would be happy to help. Welcome to RIU.



Decanthas said:


> Hello all. Just introducing myself.


Smoke a doobie with me!


----------



## Greengypsywolf (Feb 25, 2009)

Just signed up, thinking of starting a crop after the failed attempt year before last.
Got some money coming to set up a small grow area, so I'm give the whole self supporting habit thing a try again.


----------



## thumperstreak (Feb 25, 2009)

hey i need help i think my plant has a sulphur problem but i don't know how to fix it. can anyone help?


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Feb 25, 2009)

I posted my "Introduction Thread" in the Indoor section because I figure that is where I will be spending most of my time.


----------



## bballin420 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey,
I have have grown a few plants in a simple system over the years and have decided to get a little more complex. BEcuase well i havent mastered the techniques quite yet.

I understand how to germinate but after seedling could you help me out a bit, by explaining steps for me?


----------



## bobbyk20x (Feb 25, 2009)

hey everyone. my story- just chillin at home and realized that i had 10 mj seeds that i saved
ive been readin alot of the threads and there more about serious growing

im tryin to just grow a little plant(INDOOR) that i can keep hidden from people that live with me
couple questions
1. how tall would a plant get of just one seed???
2. Is it still possible to grow some dank even if you don't have all the fancy equipment?

THX


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 25, 2009)

littletoker93 said:


> ummm where do i buy seeds at if i live in the u.s


 It's my understanding that you can legally buy and posses seeds in the US, however, you cannot legally sell them (not 100% sure on this). This means you'll have to buy the seeds from a foreign company. There are plenty of seed banks online that are willing to ship seeds to the US. Just type in "marijuana seeds" in google.

If you live in the North, it may be well worth your time to take a nice weekend vacation to Canada.

Alternatively, it's not hard to find someone with seeds if you know a handful of people who smoke (especially older smokers). If that's not an option, getting seeds can be a little more difficult. In addition, I have found seeds every once in a while in even some of the dankest stuff I've got from the dispensary.

If you live in California (or any other state that has legalized medical marijuana) find someone with a club card and get clones of your favorite strain. If you are a first time grower, you chances of success will increase dramatically if you use clones, and you won't have to worry about those pesky male plants.


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 25, 2009)

bobbyk20x said:


> couple questions
> 1. how tall would a plant get of just one seed???
> 2. Is it still possible to grow some dank even if you don't have all the fancy equipment?



Bobby,

The best part about marijuana is that it's a weed, and weeds will thrive in many different conditions. The question is how potent do you want it? If you want to grow some diggity dank stuff, you are going to have to spend a little cash. However, don't feel as though you have to run out and buy they fanciest lights on the market or the most expensive equipment. There are plenty of people who grow really good stuff by just getting creative. If you don't mind growing some mid grade or lower quality stuff (or you just want to grow it simply to see if you can grow it), you won't need as much equipment, you won't need to spend as much money, and you won't have to spend as much time tending it.

I'm going to answer your questions (a) assuming you are going to start out by growing a small amount (1-5 plants), and (b) that you want to grow some quality stuff.

If you have a height constraint, there are plenty of ways to get around it. First, you should get a high output fluorescent light. (I use a 2 foot 4 bulb light. two of the bulbs put out a blue spectrum and the other two put out a red spectrum). The HO fluorescents are great because your plants can grow right up to the lights without getting burned. Also, you won't be using as much energy. Fluorescents have com a long way in the indoor world, and they are the least expensive. Next, there are a few ways to control the height of your plants. Your first option is to top them so the grow more outwardly (like a bush) than upwardly. Next you can bend them (know as training) so they grow closer to the planter. Look up Low Stress Training (LST). I prefer the low stress training because there is less shock and recovery that the plant has to undergo and that means shorter time until harvest. Anyway, there are plenty of threads on this website dedicated to both methods, and there is an unlimited amount of info on the web as well.

Is it possible to grow dank indoors....? Absolutely, but you are going to need to do a lot of research to grow it well. If you can get your hands on a few clones, thats the good way to start. Also, many seasoned vets prefer to grow in soil rather than hydro, which is much less expensive.

Thing you will need to have a basic understanding of before you start:

The importance of lighting and light cycles,
Plant feeding,
The law,
growing mediums,
PH of your water and how to easily adjust it


It may seem daunting, but it really isn't that hard. A good place to get ideas is to read the posts in Newbie Central. Good Luck


----------



## grow4relief (Feb 25, 2009)

This is where first timers post? Thank you. I look forward to learning from all the good people here. I'm a mmj patient with Parkinson's in the process of moving to California where they might treat me a little more like a human being. Here's the genes I've got and have been having fun with for a few years.

female seeds - Neville's Haze Hybrid, Grapefruit X Neville's Haze Hybrid
Mandala - Hashberry, Sadhu, Speed Queen
Dr. Chronic - mp5k
Greenhouse and Nirvana - Northern Light
Sensi and Nirvana - White Rhino, Big Bud
(Wanted to see for myself the difference between the 'real deals' and Nirvana. Nirvana has held its own except with Big Dud Bud.)

Now I can't wait to grow out some local Cal strains one day. But my Sadhu and me are fine for now.


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 25, 2009)

grow4releif,

Awesome that you are moving to California. Take it from me, you will definitely be treated more like a human being especially, if you are moving to the Bay Area or anywhere in the Emerald Triangle (Mendocino, Humboldt, Trinity counties). Anyway, welcome.


----------



## grow4relief (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Dr. Green Brain. The Bay Area is preferred by me, but it looks like family in Sacramento or Stockton (and property values) will drive me in that direction. A fixed budget narrows options. Hopefully close enough to visit frequently though. I'm actually still open to anywhere and I'll continue looking for a deal exactly where you suggest. I ruled out SoCal already. Clear Lake area has some appeal for me too.


----------



## hustleiii (Feb 25, 2009)

hello im a 26 y/o michigan noob i love to help people when i can and i love gardening veg norm,,butttttttt..i am jus jumpin in an i want help all around.i know the basic's but i jus need a lil help along the way.im starting with a hydro set up 6 plants in 1, and the other holds my mother an 6 clones.its going in a 4'7"wx4'7"L x6'4"h growtent,with a 400whps on my 6 in flower stage on 1 side, and 2 4" floresent tubs + a 60wcfl for veg on the other. i have not started yet just waiting on my seeds.they r {purple#1/and master kush}...i guess im lookin 4 input and guidance..plz


----------



## Moobs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys,
My dad said I could grow if I can get all C's. So that's why I'm here.

yeah


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 26, 2009)

hustleiii said:


> i guess im lookin 4 input and guidance..plz


Looks like you have a pretty decent setup for your first grow. If you have a specific question let us know, but as far as guidance, there are tons of free guides on the web including on this website. If you are having trouble finding what you are looking for, start with these two websites.

HowtogrowMarijuana.com

The Green Man's Page

Good luck!


----------



## GreenSepulchre (Feb 26, 2009)

*Hey, im going to grow this summer and this board is very useful. Just introducing myself to all the fellow smokers out there!*


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey whats up everybody? im a complete noob on this sight and everyone seems mighty helpfull and friendly on here,im cozmo tha clown and here soon enough i am setting up an 8 plant bubble hydroponics system (so excited!!!) so obviously im new and i could use a few friends on my list (and as much great growing info i can get! lol) im a 23 y/o male and i have a great sense of humor (can be a little gross at times but hey who is'nt lol?) im a very nice guy who always loves to help people whenever in need (be it a shoulder to lean on or just an ear to listen) im a 23 y/o male and lives in the southwest region of ohio! well i guess thats all i can say in a nutshell to describe myself so im really looking forward to meeting all of you and tradeing knowlage!

peace yall!

CozMo


----------



## jaysin (Feb 26, 2009)

hey friends jus joined i am having a problem wit my 1st grow my clones r very stressed i got them on mon in cubes they were 6 g-13 3cross wit super silver n sour diesel and 6 og kush!!! well i transfered them on tues 2 3 gal. smart pots with earth juice medium mix with expanded clay pebbles then watered them with regular h2o mixed wit a lil b1 nutrient then put them under a 1000 hps and now they look shocked does any1 hav any opinions thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Feb 26, 2009)

jaysin said:


> hey friends jus joined i am having a problem wit my 1st grow my clones r very stressed i got them on mon in cubes they were 6 g-13 3cross wit super silver n sour diesel and 6 og kush!!! well i transfered them on tues 2 3 gal. smart pots with earth juice medium mix with expanded clay pebbles then watered them with regular h2o mixed wit a lil b1 nutrient then put them under a 1000 hps and now they look shocked does any1 hav any opinions thanks


Are you PH-ing your water? That can be a big problem. Also, let your water sit out for a day or two before you use it, so that the chlorine evaporates.


----------



## kiefman (Feb 27, 2009)

new from upstate new york !hows everyone doing?


----------



## Team Green (Feb 27, 2009)

hey everyone, im new here.. ive just started my first plant and so far its 2 weeks in.. ive looked up some pics of other 2 week old plants and some haev alot of leaves and some look like mine. but i think its doing good.. i just need to start giving it morelight 

my plant is a few inches and the first 2 rigid leaves are starting to move apart from center stem and their are 2 new leaves forming in the middle.


----------



## Gmaccin6 (Feb 27, 2009)

Look at my babies at 4 weeks


----------



## PinStripes21 (Feb 27, 2009)

ok... never grown before. im in high school so i cant grow shit in my house but i want to start growing outdoors. trouble is i live in Upstate NY so im afraid that conditions are a little "harsh" i think. it doesnt stop snowing till mid march or close to. I need help in every aspect of growing outdoors. Where.. when... how... what are the risks of growing outdoors in terms of getting caught lol like how do i not get spotted.


----------



## midlands (Feb 28, 2009)

new lad here just thought id say hi too you all , from the midlands always up for a few strain swaps.... mothers at moment G13, Cheese and Power skunk


----------



## greeneyez67 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello, 1st time grower and am about 4 weeks into it.. I have a couple of problems but will start a thread on it.. been lurking for a couple of weeks after I was directed here by someone.. a wealth of great information though thanks.


----------



## Team Green (Feb 28, 2009)

hey i already posted here but a question.. how do i get an icon picture/avatar?.. i cant find where i click to put one up


----------



## middlefingerhere (Feb 28, 2009)

First post to say hello and hit the ground running, or stumbling. Looking to create a small grow op of about 2 pounds a every two months or so. I have roughly 1500 USD to either buy a system or create a grow room. I thought about purchasing 5 aerogarden pro 200 systems but I been hearing mixed reviews on em. However I'm concerned that a 1500 USD budget won't let me create the type of grow room I want to work with since I'l be going from scratch with an open floor plan in my basement. So i'm kinda stuck between the two options at this point. please feel free to IM sugestions or ya know whatever. looking at a roughly 6'x6' space or maybe doing a 6'x8' space if I build it 6'x6' foot space has no window=/


----------



## Agent Smokealot (Mar 1, 2009)

The Agent here. Been trolling the forum for awhile soaking up an abundance of knowledge and finally decided to join. I will be starting my very first grow in a couple of weeks. I'll keep u guys posted


----------



## azmatis (Mar 1, 2009)

hey new to forum,this looks like my kind of place got some answers from your plant problem thread
got some trainwreck, lemon skunk ,afganica, going right now. ill post some pics later thanks


----------



## kush92 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yo i have some purple kuch i paid 250 for a ounce how much should i sell for


----------



## kush92 (Mar 1, 2009)

kush***********


----------



## bake508 (Mar 1, 2009)

wsup every1 my first thread ... first time growing...just got a 400w hps and a bubbleponic system i have it in a 1" thick foil faced foam board seald 4'x4' h 6' cld make smaller or bigger? should i vent it? what kind of nutrients should i use w system? can i use hps thru whole grow or get a mh for veg? is it noticable would appreciant any advice


----------



## stephenj650 (Mar 2, 2009)

im growing indoor blueberry the leaves are quite big is this normal or shouled i prune them thanks


----------



## sempre verde (Mar 2, 2009)

Lighters up everyone, Im going with sempre verde because I like "everything green" . Ive got a nice size room and growing my Cali maximum (215) for my first grow. I thought I would start growing in response to the recession. Farming has the potential to create prosperity and a sense of abundance and it is just plan fun, mostly (haha). Im two weeks in a 5 week veg. with a 1000w (new)and a 400w (borrowed). But I think I almost have too much room, oddly enough. So anyway just wanted to shout out and say hey whats growin. We're High in the sierras.


----------



## TheSalesman (Mar 2, 2009)

Evening all smokers and tokers around the world! 

I'm setting a goal to have a small closet grow w/ 4 or 5 plants started by May. Could probably do it sooner, but my college classes are kicking my ass. I'm starting my research phase right now. Anyone want to shoot me some links or tips for my type of grow, that would be awesome.

I'm just tired of dealing with seedy and scummy people to get high. Legalize it or grow it.


----------



## futuristicdevil (Mar 2, 2009)

hey!! just started up an aerogarden. ive never grown before!!! never planted a seed.  decided to grow myself a stash. looking for an education!!!


----------



## MFAGRAD009 (Mar 3, 2009)

hello everyone just found this page and i have to say, it really helped out. i am new to growing and just bought the aerogarden spacesaver pro. so far the unit has proven itself to me. i started with 3 that sprouted and 3 took off like a rocket. at 3 weeks over a foot tall but than week 4 1 plant has stem rot SO bad that i went to bed not sure what it was only to wake up and find that plant completly detached from the base on the shelf. that was a sad moment but because of this web page i was able to save the little baby throught cloning process and will keep posted on whats to come of all this.


----------



## 754boy (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey all, 754boy here just saying hi. Wanting to try my hand in growing some mj down here in Mississippi.


----------



## PamelaIsley (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there!
Been keeping an eye on this site for a little bit, but only just signed up  
Obviously "Pamela" isn't my real name (if you get the reference, I love you lol). I've only been enjoying the stuff for a year an a half (at my age this is apparently very odd LOL) and I just got my first little plant not too long ago.

Her name (and yes, just this week she showed to be a girly-girl) is Henry XD So far she's doing really good thanks to a lot of the tips and tricks I found here.
Smells good too. I'll let you know if anything worth while comes out of it, but I'm having a BLAST just growing her right now.

I've lived in California my whole life (which...I guess is why it's so weird I've only been smokin' / tokin' not even 2 years) and thinking of moving further up north within the next year or two (all you here on the site who are familiar with CA would know exactly what county I'm talking about, I'm sure lol).



Thanks so much for all the free tips, and I really hope I can be a helpful (or at the very least, somewhat entertaining) part of this little online community. =) 
Y'ello!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2009)

yo wat up, im new to this whole thing, from so cal and i just started growin my first plant, and lookin for tips on it


----------



## kptran98 (Mar 3, 2009)

hi
anyone know how to change/edit username?


----------



## cool14001 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey, I been on here so many times reading forums, I finally figured I'd give myself a voice. Can't wait to get some direct tips in the future.


----------



## mr.magic (Mar 4, 2009)

how do i post a thread???


----------



## mr.magic (Mar 4, 2009)

im growing some really great mex bagseed. it was delicios!! no exaggeration. the herb was gold and smelled like cantalope. best tasting weed i ever smoked. maybe not the most potent but definatly the tastyest. i hope my green thumb will improove potency.

i need tips cuz this is my first organic grow actually its my first grow ever and i dont want to fuck it up!!!

im keeping it basic. here is my soil mix..
1/2 mg organic potting soil
1/4 rich back yard top soil (local soil has a ph of about 7.5 so im trying to even out the mg slighlty acidic soil. idont have D.lime)
1/4 chunky perlite.

1 12/ cup of composted cow manure
2 tble spoons of bone meal
1 table spoon of blood meal
1 table spoon of epson sats
1 table spoon of wood ash

fish emusian every other week.

these are all the products available in my local stores.


----------



## mr.magic (Mar 4, 2009)

probobly vegging


----------



## hempybucket (Mar 4, 2009)

just stopping by to say hello rollitup!


----------



## okaoka (Mar 4, 2009)

When growing outdoor and it comes time for FLOWERING, how long from FLOWER to harvest?


----------



## jollytime (Mar 4, 2009)

i have 6 plants 3 buble gum, 2 mistic and 1 afgan. 2 weeks old (after clowning} on 24 hours with a 400W MH AND 1 600w HPS. i have them side by side 30" from the tops. the afgan is very full. the buble is tall and sliinder and so is the crystal. where did i go wrong


----------



## copperpot (Mar 4, 2009)

After two weeks of reading this forum, I just now figured out what "subscribed" and "+rep" means. To my credit, i've been to busy learning. What a great place! Typical stoners.....imaginative, informative and easy going..........much like Santa Claus, I Love You all!


----------



## new~noveltyZA (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys.. awesome site. amped to start growing


----------



## CoreyCannabis (Mar 5, 2009)

Whats up? Corey Cannabis here, wishing the best of luck to everyone smoking, distributing, and harvesting good 'ol Mary Jane!


----------



## nonamegiven (Mar 6, 2009)

what the title says. I'm about to start my 1st indoor growing session. still searching and reading the forum. I plan to start within a couple weeks. good forum here


----------



## wreksone420 (Mar 6, 2009)

whats up guys
im new to this forum.
WREKS ONE be the name
i hope to get alot of help from you stoners!!


----------



## fightforit420 (Mar 7, 2009)

is4.5ftx 4.0ftx 1ft9in an adequate growing area for a first timer?


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello all i am a noobie pleased to meet you! pass that shit


----------



## gravyspider (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello all,
joined to research my first grow which will be utopia vegged from seed under a 250w 6700k cfl and flowered under a 600w growlux. fingers crossed for a painless experience in preparation for some good toonz and a phat boy.
forum looks like a friendly wealth of knowledge and am sure i will ask some stupid questions along the way so i apologise in advance all the way from uk for my ignorance ...
cheers 
gravyspider


----------



## c law (Mar 8, 2009)

hey everyone
names c law
a friend showed me this website
and i been looking into a grow plan at my place, this site is fantastic.

the FAQ is my bible.
Hopefully soon enough I'll be able to start and show off what I can do.


----------



## shethan (Mar 9, 2009)

i am a first time grower and a friend gave me an aerogarden and i put in some seeds and they sprouted now they are very sick and i dont know why here are some pics maybe you can help
the temp was around 78 80 but now i have it at 65 70 we were using fish emulsion as nutrients and jut fluoresents for light please help all the leaves are curling up like taco shells and the bottom leaves are turining yellow and some of the leaves have spots all over them


----------



## takeitez (Mar 9, 2009)

Good evening to all, I'm a new member, old smoker, and new grower. Wish me luck, and I'll be sure to post updates along the way.

Thank you


----------



## takeitez (Mar 9, 2009)

I think you may have over fertilized. How many weeks old?


----------



## PhileasFogg (Mar 9, 2009)

HowZit? New Member too, long time smoker from way down under,


----------



## 16yrOldBegginer (Mar 10, 2009)

hey stoners, pot heads and occosional smokers alike  new guy here, im British born in Wales  ill be on the forums in and out of the weeks asking questions and leavin comments  soon as i get my own place plan on starting out with 1 plant then increasin my yield so this sites really helping me so far, thanks guys, happy days !


----------



## brutalbuds (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello RIU Family, I'm looking forward to sharing my experience growing with all of you as you are all very cool, open-minded people and knowledgeable on everything there is to know about growing, cheers!


----------



## a real gent (Mar 10, 2009)

delta9thc said:


> Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some mj. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.
> 
> I am currently residing in M'sia (south east asia - near equator). I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?
> 
> ...


Can you seal the room as much as possible (so you keep as much air in) and leave a tray of salt on the window sill, as salt, in a warm enviroment will absorb water from the air! hope this helps 
craig, 
the UK, 
where its bloody cold!


----------



## LastOneLeft (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Fellow Blazers!!!!!

I love this site, Its so wicked to have people that have the same interest come here and interact with each other. I'm new to this site and hope i'm welcomed. Keep up this cool forum.

LastOneLeft
Puff, Puff..... Pass


----------



## Need4Weed4Me (Mar 10, 2009)

the names Doob, first time grower. have 1 plant, she's about 23inches tall, popped her pistols out about 11 days ago. everythings going well. if i move her from inside to outside will it hurt or help her? and when is it to late to top her?


----------



## skeet66 (Mar 11, 2009)

just wanted to say high everyone


----------



## skeet66 (Mar 11, 2009)

whats the best way to sex a plant


----------



## Jonny renengade (Mar 11, 2009)

Just joined...Im from the inland empire CA....started my first grow a month ago(OG kush) and 2 weeks ago(bubba kush) from seeds.... I could use all the info i can get, ill soak it up like a sponge. Both plants are growing in soil indoors. can use info on how to keep the plants short and fat with decent yeild.


----------



## nebula69hydro (Mar 11, 2009)

im growing plants for my brother as he has seizures and when he smokes they go way down.he gave me 10 seeds from a bag i studied up a bit and right now i have 6 plants 4 in. tall and they have leaves with 3 fingers and are going on to whatever comes next,i have 6 compact flouros and a fan circulating and a hot plate for humidity.ive did ph test and phos. etc. all good,and im havin so much fun doing this i bought an aero garden and seeds from amsterdam-they are dwarf ganja or something but dont need to get big and said to flower great when still small.i may start to smoke too,who knows.when is a good time to start the flowering on my dirt plants can i start when 1 ft. and then grow a month and get bud.any help thx.i look for the day he dont need to buy to control his seizures,and he wants better stuff too,im good at studying and im sure i can grow better stuff than what he calls tire weed.i also bought durban poison seeds so im going to grow hydro and dirt.next payday i can buy 1 400 mh light for dirt crop,i just need to know how soon to start flower on dirt crop and can he then cut off buds and smoke while it still grows.nebula thx


----------



## nebula69hydro (Mar 11, 2009)

TO SKEET66--SEXING

i think you look where the leaves meet stem,and look for little wht. hairs and i think it must be in flower stage.but im very new to.


----------



## TTT (Mar 12, 2009)

its great to see theres people like me heheh


----------



## Bodders (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all I,m new to all this and dont know if i am making a balls of this?But as far as growing is concearned I am also new.On my second grow now.Cool things you got ere


----------



## Bodders (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh so i am not the only one i hope i have done this rite


----------



## Bodders (Mar 12, 2009)

Second time lucky i hope lol.


----------



## pureTHC (Mar 12, 2009)

hey supp im soon to start growing and i just love smoking


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

Bodders said:


> Hi all I,m new to all this and dont know if i am making a balls of this?But as far as growing is concearned I am also new.On my second grow now.Cool things you got ere





Bodders said:


> Oh so i am not the only one i hope i have done this rite





Bodders said:


> Second time lucky i hope lol.


Just wanted to let you know that you posted three times successfully 

I think you are in the right place . . . . welcome to RIU


----------



## pothunter (Mar 13, 2009)

New to this century. Got out of it, but I'm back. Going to try Diesel rider. Any comment? Also will try one pack of Feminized. big un's. Need it early out of the woods. Hunters invade. Used to use this area. It was good. Recomended seed bank does not carry Diesel rider, will gamble on another. Anyway, want to say hey and will post again. When I got out of this I canelled all my grow power into tomatoes, they are famous in this area . Hope basics have not changed.


----------



## dankh (Mar 13, 2009)

Yo. I came here to find out how to make use of this working Aerogarden we found in the garage, probably left here by the previous tenant. That or use this empty 20gal tank. I don't have any seeds (the girlfriend decided to toss them all into her outdoor flower bed lul) but I've got these sproutlings to work with. I want to get them under 24/7 light before it's too late.


----------



## BisGrow (Mar 13, 2009)

Whats up all. New to the site and to growing but i feel like im ready after reading some of the stuff on this site. IMO some of you should be working for NASA or the like,....(some of u just might!) 
Anyways I have a little shippment of goodies on the way and as soon as it all arives will be attempting my first grow of which i will try to keep a journal of!
Thanks in advance cuz im sure im gonna have a ton of questions!


----------



## Imlovinit (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, new to the site. Found it a wealth of info and wanted to join and learn. Slowly relearning hydro. I had to step away from it for a couple o years. Peace


----------



## Imlovinit (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, before I go. Jst got some Snow White, Big Bud and the usual Mazar-I-Sharif from Gypsy. I'm very tech unskilled but i'll try to post pictures and mistakes. Ive already got 3 snow white seedlings in rockwool. Right now i'm usin a couple 100 watt cfl's for veg. After I get some supplies i'll dust off the ol satellite II and get cracken. later


----------



## GrassMaster (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, i am 2 and a half weeks new to growing [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana[/URL]. I i have 3 flourescent (i think 40watt) bulbs, 2 bulbs above the plants about 2 inches higher than the plant and 1 bulb on the side about 3 inches away from the plant. I have 7 plants 2 and a half weeks old in a 13 x 9 Inch wide pot filled with Peatmoss, Organic Potting Mix, and i have Bulb Booster(9-9-6) for later use. Can i keep all the plants in the pot together? Is the Peatmoss and Organic Potting Mix a good choice? And when should i use the Bulb Booster(9-9-6) ? I also have Schults Take Root rooting hormone, is this something i can use to put in the soil? NEED HELP!!


----------



## SHINOBIPANDA (Mar 13, 2009)

Im new here just sayin sup.


----------



## Golden (Mar 13, 2009)

can RIU tell me why I keep getting logged off ???


----------



## thc4990 (Mar 14, 2009)

hello to everybody at RIU.


----------



## haystack349 (Mar 14, 2009)

hello evry 1 just joind today will be trying to work aeromargardn will be readin post daily so if ya see me nudge me will reply


----------



## 420Brazilian (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, new in tha house, just wanted to say wutz up to eveyone. 
Did a few shitty growz before, but this time tryin to do everythin right, have a few in flowering right now, Strawberry Haze, Hawaiian Snow, Neville's Haze, Arjan's Haze #1, they are from Green House Seeds, then I have a unknown that was found as a seed in a purple bud a friend gave me. All my plants are gurlz. I'll start a thread on them latter with pics and more info if anyone iz instrested .

Peace n' stay blazzzzzed


----------



## boldaslove6789 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello, 
We just wanted to say high, this is going to be a couple's grow.. My name is Mel & my Bf goes by G.D.C... I am going to post a journal of our first grow..ALL THANKS TO EVERYONE HERE @ RIU !! We do have some questions we are currently going into the budding stage & we could use some help..I will put our journal's link in our sig. once I find out where to start it and get it set up.. All information and looks are appreciate.. In advance thanks-
*~* Mel & G.D.C *~*


----------



## 06twenty (Mar 15, 2009)

I am a super newbie. I received a few plants from a friend of mine so I can get started. I have them in soil. What is the best way to go with nutrient solutions. Two part or three part solutions?


----------



## MR GOODSTUFF45 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey folks, long time listener, first time caller. Ive been doing homework on here for a while and figure i should show what im learning. I have started a thread in the newb area showing the hempstar bagseed ive started as well as a few blueberry. I will also post my afghani and purple indica progress once it begins. This site is great, thanks to all the members for this cannabis encyclopedia.


----------



## grolog (Mar 15, 2009)

What's good? Dank. 

New to the forum and saying hello.


----------



## warstick (Mar 16, 2009)

hey i have read around ant this is my favorite cannasite. hope to have some fun in this community.


----------



## highzwood (Mar 16, 2009)

I just stopped by to say "high". searchin for knowledge and this seems like a decent enough place


----------



## nuera59 (Mar 16, 2009)

Big hello from london. Just a quick one! HI .
Also anyone recomend Dr.H BIGBUD?


----------



## x15 (Mar 16, 2009)

>Welcome new members

howdy, everyone! 

>If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. 

i've arrived in peace 

album close ups:
https://www.rollitup.org/members/x15-albums-organic-vegan-grow-1.html


----------



## pothunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey, would like to chat but site will not let me. Have I been bad?


----------



## dieKennydie! (Mar 17, 2009)

hey ppl wats up sayin hi. im basically growin as simple and low budged as one can get haha

just want to say to *everyone* that before you post a question look it up in the FAQ section. Theres more knowledge there than one could possibly want. ive noticed a lot of people posting questions that could easily be answered by just glancing at the FAQ section

Happy growing and good luck! I hope everyone gets bountiful harvests (including me haha)


----------



## growforgood904 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thiis is a very nice sitE!! i have journal hope everyone checks it out. i will post evryday or 2.. thanks


----------



## dafoe23 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Peeps and fellow horticulturists. Just wanted to say hello and stick up a post. First time grower so no doubt am gonna be asking lots of questions over the next few months (after checking the FAQ's first of course  ) Have taken pics of first few days and happy to post them in a diary style thread if anyone is interested? Am growing Power Africa for my first shot.


----------



## dat nigga smoke (Mar 17, 2009)

ive planted bout four seeds in a pot dat i had in a banzi tree n ive had it sittin in da windows givin it water is der anythin else i could o 1 thing tho im broke n no1 knos im growig


----------



## Az613 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats up guys. Not my first post but I am a newbie to this site so thought I'd say hello...
check out my pics 
https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/171449-whats-up.html


----------



## alloutindo (Mar 18, 2009)

To all ye who toketh thy sweet skunk, I salute you. Fresh out of the service, medical patient in CO. I love CO and the goods that come along with. Currently in my 2nd grow of WR, BB, AI would be cool to meet other CO growers or cardholders. Do it legal.


----------



## blueboys (Mar 18, 2009)

hello to all that grow the green sticky sticky, im new to the site and on my 2nd grow but this time in soil for the first time, with hydro i was really restricted for space and movement, i have 3 ladies all in their second week of flowering, ill attempt at posting up pics so you guys can tell me what you think

peace out


----------



## magik*420 (Mar 18, 2009)

High guys!!

I'm Magik*420. Newbie grower, long time herb lover!! <3
I'm doing my research and getting ready to gear up for my first grow in the next few weeks. 

So far I think im gonna be using a 400w MH/HPS switchable light and a home made DWC Hydro setup.

Still have yet to decide on what strains I wanna raise..

Well any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## polo4 (Mar 19, 2009)

Im looking every ware for a good trusted seed bank that will ship to washington. north west .So if any 1 knows of any hit me up


----------



## RAMDOCTOR (Mar 20, 2009)

is this female bud please help first time seeing bud on a plant im also new to posting so forgive me if i did it wrong hope the pic is good enough to tell


----------



## nebula69hydro (Mar 20, 2009)

polo4 said:


> Im looking every ware for a good trusted seed bank that will ship to washington. north west .So if any 1 knows of any hit me up


 Ive bought 2wice amsterdam seed company,they were fast and honest.
got durban poison-ganja dwarf.


----------



## x15 (Mar 20, 2009)

alloutindo said:


> To all ye who toketh thy sweet skunk, I salute you. Fresh out of the service, medical patient in CO. I love CO and the goods that come along with. Currently in my 2nd grow of WR, BB, AI would be cool to meet other CO growers or cardholders. Do it legal.


a veteran? God bless you and thanks for your service!


----------



## danit (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Guys! I recently tossed some germinated seeds into some potting soil, simply for the hell of it. I don't know much at all about growing and wasn't thinking about my what intentions I had. But four of them sprouted. They are just little babies, about 3 inches tall right now. I started reading about growing and now I really want to give it a try. I keep them in a well lit spot that gets a few hours of direct sunlight a day. They are also in the warmest spot of the room. It ranges from about 60-75 degrees Fahrenheit . The weather is only about 50 outside. So I'm basically just looking for any and all tips on how to keep them going. They four of them are in one pot, and it's not that big. I've heard that doing this can cause one plant to starve the other, taking all the nutrients. But I also heard that its important to know about transferring the plants and when to do it. I'm not able to buy fancy tools or whatnot either. 

I appreciate any help. I've never done this before. I just love to learn new things and this has always been something I was very curious about. I'm not so concerned about being able to smoke the buds, so even if I have males I want to keep them going. I just like plants and appreciate this kind in particular. It would be awesome if I was able to get some buds. But my biggest concern is just learning the ropes. 

Thanks guys! 

DAni


----------



## GreenJ (Mar 21, 2009)

Sup every1,
i am living in the UK and am planning on growing a small plant as i have the perfect place in my room ( about 15" by 20" ) however i am a complete newbie to all of this and am not sure where to step first. would this place be too small, and if not how would i go about starting off my plant?


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello New Members! Please follow the link in my signature to sign Stoney Mcfried's Mj petition. She is a cool chick who spends a lot of time on RIU.

Please help during the last months push until 4/20. Signing does not cost anything, and you can be anonymous if you think the big pig is watching.

So do your part...grow more pot! and sign the petition!


----------



## teachme101 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Greetings,.....newb here...I am looking forward to learning as much as I can...I feel like I have learned so much already..all of you guys give such GREAT notes and pictures to help with growing.....can't wait to start my first grow....anyone in Italy here??.....been here for 4 months now and no smoke...(that's the reason to start growing)*


----------



## MarryAcehJane (Mar 21, 2009)

hallo all, im nu grower from Indonesia... tryin hard to grow my Hemp.
i have seed from aceh. just tell me if you want some... i'll send for you...

thnks


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 21, 2009)

MarryAcehJane said:


> hallo all, im nu grower from Indonesia... tryin hard to grow my Hemp.
> i have seed from aceh. just tell me if you want some... i'll send for you...
> 
> thnks


Welcome! careful with your generosity, as the mods have warned us not to share!


----------



## catskill (Mar 21, 2009)

what's up everyone! I've got a little indoor grow (first one) using soil and a 1000 watt hps light. The strain is OG Kush potted as clones. I've had them in the pots and under the HPS for about a week and they don't seem to be doing very well. I've seen pictures of other grows and after a week they're a lot taller and a lot greener. I'll put some pictures of my babies and hope for some good advice. Thanx to everyone in advance.


----------



## Grandma's boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Just joined after watching a hydroponics video on youtube.com.

The video maker recommended this website.

I have 2 plants in a 26"x18"x 7' closet. Its a tight fight.

I think I finally have the lights right and added a vent fan.

The very good news is, my buddy is opening a small gardening store a short distance from me, that is specializing in hydro equipment.

I see alot of good advice on here already.


----------



## Wargasm762 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi to all. I would like to start growing, I'm just deciding on weather or not to grow indoor or outdoor . Just assessing many factors of both. Just being a sponge and learning all i can about cultivation.


----------



## sky high (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello, new member here looking forward to conversing and obtaining alooooot of usefull info. Hopefully one day i can have enough knowledge of this beautifull plant to help others as well!!!


----------



## TonyK22 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello All. Newbie here, joined about a week ago. Read alot of threads here, just to try and learn from the experience of you.
Just thought I'd say hey. 
Tony-O


----------



## kuoc (Mar 22, 2009)

unbelievable..... iv read this forum for 11hours strait! im totally and completely fascinated... its a hobby that pays you back!! cant wait to get going


----------



## CommieChase (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey everyone! I have been browsing the site for a while now, and have decided to join. Great forum you have! I am not a newb to growing, but all experience/opinions about other techniques for growing should always be shared by everyone. I like to learn something new all the time.

I am a 100% Organic indoor grower (if I didn't live in an apartment I would be outdoors). I will probably be posting a grow journal later in the year when I get my new crop going, and maybe a Shroom grow journal, and a "how to" vegan pot brownie recipes! I'm looking forward to posting on this forum and learning new things and hopefully I can also be of some help. Peace, Love, & Solidarity.


----------



## leetsoup (Mar 22, 2009)

Word up from Vancouver Island! I too have frantically searched through these forums for very much of the knowledge I have applied to my grows. Now I'm gonna share my experiences using BC seeds with you!


----------



## Vespasian (Mar 22, 2009)

Just thought Id say hi!
45 years a smoker, first time grower though. Got totally sick to death of the rubbish puff available in the UK. - Least, round my way - So I threw the spare bed out (visitors can have a sleeping bag & kip on the living-room floor) and Im now waiting for delivery of a package deal 1.2 x 1.2 x 2mtr grow tent & NFT hydro set-up. 
Im used to growing under halides & pumping water around cause I keep a reef tank. It also means quite a few parts are interchangeable.
I know damn well Ill be asking a lot of questions as I fumble through the learning curve. So please help me out & may all your buds glisten. 
All the best Vesp.


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 23, 2009)

bienvenidos.


----------



## uwishunew (Mar 23, 2009)

what up people im new here and new to indoor grow figured i could use all the help i can get lol ill get some pics up when i can find were to put them but just saying hi im going to do some looking around now 

peace


----------



## RocketBud (Mar 23, 2009)

Toolmaker, machine designer/builder. New to aeroponics. Love it so far. Lots to learn. High to All!


----------



## Severiously Dank (Mar 24, 2009)

Much love to RIU


----------



## Raw Viking (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, my first post on the website/forum i feel like a virgin haha ,
i got some bluee cheese seeds from a lad i know that got a batch of it and there was a male and they fertilized etc... ,
anyway im just looking for tips on how to get started i have got 9 seeds left, 
The steps i taken was, put about 4-5 seeds in a small medicine tub that had water in and placed in a dark room and one of my seeds have cracked and i have now planted the seed in a 5 inch height and 3-4 inches wide tub. ive just planted it today and im looking for some advice on looking after my plant and tips on bigger growth. i have baby bio plant feed for it but not used as of yet because it says use when actively growing. , do you have any other tips on how to get my other seeds to crack quickly and how many times do i water the plant.

come on guys help a newbie out  
thanks.


----------



## Superwav (Mar 24, 2009)

Howdy to all.
My first experience with medicine was almost 15 years ago, when I had to watch my mothers best friend wither and die from MS. Now, my own best friend is severly screwed up from being injured while at work. I am now his LEGAL care giver under Oregon law. His father was just diagnosed with Melanoma, directly resulting from exposure to Agent Orange while in Vietnam. I will soon be his care giver also.

This will be my first attempt at horticulture, and cant afford to screw anything up. I placed my order and recieved some top notch beans (re: $$$), from ATTITUDESEEDBANK.COM. Placed my order on Sunday, and recieved it Saturday!!! I bought Jack Flash #5, and recieved some nice freebies, too. I'm looking forward to trying the Widow!

Anyhow, hello and much love to all.


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 24, 2009)

all of you should read the GrowFaq.


----------



## drtydck99 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey all, i'm about 6 weeks into flowering with my white widow and i just noticed the hairs starting to turn, should i stop nutes? How long do you think i have left before harvest. have a microscope on the way so i can't check tricomes yet. i am having difficulty keeping the top buds from wanting to slouch over from the weight. Any advice? i think i should have trimmed the large fan leaves before flowering but i did not know to do that. Is it too late to do some trimming of the largest leaves to allow light to reach some of the lower buds? Thanks for any help


----------



## scaneye (Mar 24, 2009)

hi everyone

got 3 cuttings of double dutch in soil in autopots with 3 400 lights, 1 over each. 

i have boxed in a corner of my attic with 4in ductin suckin in and 6in fan and filter suckin out. 

i am currently in the 5th week of flower and all seemed well until a few days ago when more leaves seem to be turning yellow and some accumulating brown speckles which multiply until the leaf goes really crispy and crumbles in my hand. 

the bud sites still do look really healthy but i am worryed that they will go bad if i do not do something.

anyone any suggestions?


----------



## dr easer (Mar 24, 2009)

whatup gathering! first timer so be gentle. just trying to be on the up n' up.


----------



## Rasp (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey what's going on people? New to RIU... not new to the sweet, sweet ganj but new to the farm side of things. Definitely eager to learn and ready to get to it... take it easy but take it.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 25, 2009)

...dck.
drtydck


> Hey all, i'm about 6 weeks into flowering with my white widow and i just noticed the hairs starting to turn, should i stop nutes? How long do you think i have left before harvest. have a microscope on the way so i can't check tricomes yet.


Well, most widow varieties flower for closer to twelve weeks before harvest, do not stop giving them nutes, and you have plenty of time to get the microscope. 



> i am having difficulty keeping the top buds from wanting to slouch over from the weight. Any advice?


Prop them up? is this a trick question. I bought 24-4' long bamboo sticks at Menards for like $3.00, and a pack of big pipe cleaners at the Family Dollar Store, 60 for a buck. Put four sticks and tied the stick together with the pipe cleaners ( thanx for that suggestion PanHead).



> i think i should have trimmed the large fan leaves before flowering but i did not know to do that. Is it too late to do some trimming of the largest leaves to allow light to reach some of the lower buds? Thanks for any help


Well... AlB Fuct used to trim his at two weeks into flowering with an 8 week flowering plant, I have been late with trimming a time or two, its kind of a toss up. It may stress your plant a little, it may slow flowering and grow back some of what you cut out. If you get your microscope and wait for them to fully mature, you could end up with more bud, maybe a week later. Tough call. VV


----------



## DaveWood754 (Mar 25, 2009)

What up people My name is DaveWood754. I'm from the Murda Mitten "Michigan." Residing in CO now.I'll soon post pics of my latest creation...


----------



## Mr.Twistablunt (Mar 25, 2009)

*Wut-Up!!!! I'm Back!!!!*


----------



## drtydck99 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Victor Viscious.

I will keep using the nutes. The issue i've been having with the drooping is that the plant outreaches the pot size so trying to prop them with poles hasn't really been an option. I'm going to use an empty pot or 2 around my plant and prop the buds with the poles you mentioned. Thanks for your help. So, looking for a couch potato high i should wait till the tricomes have started to become amber and that is when they are ready? i also heard that increasing the light cycle to 13/11 or 14/10 in the final 2 weeks can increase yield considerably. Is there any truth to this or will it revert the plant back to veg?


----------



## FM420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Whats happenin everybody, just joined up (been lurking for a while ) already gained some pricless info from the forum and long may that continue  first grow coming up soon 'hopefully'! and just trying to get as much knowledge as possible...although puttin it all into practice properly will be a different matter lol

So yeah, enjoy the rest of yer toke if yer tokin and if not this ones for you
Cheers


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 25, 2009)

drtydck99 said:


> Thanks Victor Viscious.
> 
> I will keep using the nutes. The issue i've been having with the drooping is that the plant outreaches the pot size so trying to prop them with poles hasn't really been an option. I'm going to use an empty pot or 2 around my plant and prop the buds with the poles you mentioned. Thanks for your help. So, looking for a couch potato high i should wait till the tricomes have started to become amber and that is when they are ready? i also heard that increasing the light cycle to 13/11 or 14/10 in the final 2 weeks can increase yield considerably. Is there any truth to this or will it revert the plant back to veg?


I haven't tried changing the light cycle, others here have. Try a search on it, I am sure its posted here. As far as your propping problem, thats why I propped mine up, duh, they were out growing the pots. Here is a picture, maybe it will help you. VV


----------



## tnbud2009 (Mar 26, 2009)

Whats Up Everyone, I Like The Site Alot, & Its Very Useful, & Has Taught Me Alot Already, Hope To Learn More Into The Future & Share The Knowledge As Well...This Will be My 2nd Grow Hopefully A Major Load This Time...We Will See


----------



## bakedat420 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey whats goin on everyone jus started my first grow lookin for advice and help..closet cfl grow


----------



## fame346 (Mar 26, 2009)

Heyyy everyone
Does anybody know if seeds can go bad? If so how long does it take?(white widow 4 my case) 
- thanks


----------



## shoepimp (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello to all!! I am a newbie, that's about to start my first grow ever in May. Indoors. I love the site and will start to ask questions very soon for help in my endeavor. Also thank you for allowing me to join the site. Wish me well... and Again hello to all


----------



## silentlemon (Mar 27, 2009)

hail, this is a great resource and the people seem extraordinarily friendly. I think I will make this my new home.

I am starting my first grow, it's a tad intimidating, as i want to get shit right the first time. im also pretty pleased with my new toys: lamp, bulb, blower, ducting, the essentials, all to partake as the internals of a home depot wardrobe. time to take a picture and make a journal!


----------



## munki (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello. First post to this board. I have yet to grow myself, but plan to in the next few months once my wife gets her MM recommendation from a doctor. I would act as her "Caregiver" so I would then be able to finally fulfill a 20 year dream of cultivating cannabis. I have already learned much reading posts here and on other sites but still have much to learn. I just wanted to reach out and say Hi or "High!"

munki


----------



## Jul (Mar 27, 2009)

hey everyone...this is my first post...not sure where it will wind up but..... I'm starting some plants from seed and am having some trouble. They are very leggy. I don't have any complicated indoor growing setup cause I'll put them outside when weather permits. I just need some help on trying to keep them from getting so leggy and falling over. They shot up in a matter of days. I did put a small fan on them hopefully to strengthen them up? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Get$ (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys so i just got some seeds and planted some seed, in the woods with good sunlight spots i live in mass todays temp was lik 60'sz so am i in good shape or should i start growing them inside them outside?


----------



## Jul (Mar 29, 2009)

alrighty then....doesn't look like anyone comes here to newbie central. I've waited for some sort of response a few days. Off to other areas for some help!!


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 29, 2009)

read the growfaq.
this is a welcome page, not really a place to get your newb questions answered.
i can understand the confusion.

if you dont find the answer in the growfaq publish a thread.
DO IT NOW...or whenevers good for you. i dont care....


----------



## Op White (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello. 

I'm very new to growing. I have been thinking about it since last fall. But this is some thing very hard to get started. I think I found the right place for a beginner.

If some body could recommend me some books or other sources about growing, I would appreciate it. I am trying to soak up as much information as possible before investing anything.

Hopefully I will start late this summer. I'm 500 bucks over my budget and its going to take while for it to be balanced.


----------



## necrotoker (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm a total newb to both the forum and growing. I will be attempting my first grow this season. any help will be much appreciated.kiss-ass


----------



## InDippers (Mar 30, 2009)

Op White said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm very new to growing. I have been thinking about it since last fall. But this is some thing very hard to get started. I think I found the right place for a beginner.
> 
> ...


Op White, 
what's up dude..... I'm also pretty new to this site, and have been reading a lot.... it is always a good idea to read plenty before you start... follow whatever you can and try your best with the rest of the stuff... it seems to be a pretty complicated process but once you start it gets easier, you'll love your plants, learn from each grow, and always look forward to grow again in order to improve!!! 

A great book in my opinion is "THE MARIJUANA GROWERS GUIDE" by Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal... ( i found a .pdf online, look it up if you want!)

It covers everything you will need to start your grow, but might be a little outdated on some issues... but for those you can always look up the answer here, or just post up a few questions and everyone jumps out to help!!
Remember that you first grow doesn't have to be expensive either and it can be a nice learning experience for when you do decide to invest a little more, or simply have more money to do updates!!! 
Good luck and hope that you find everything you need on this site.... i have!

To everyone else, welcome and i just wanted to introduce myself as well... i'm ID.. 
Happy growing and plentiful crops to all!
ID


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 30, 2009)

Jul said:


> hey everyone...this is my first post...not sure where it will wind up but..... I'm starting some plants from seed and am having some trouble. They are very leggy. I don't have any complicated indoor growing setup cause I'll put them outside when weather permits. I just need some help on trying to keep them from getting so leggy and falling over. They shot up in a matter of days. I did put a small fan on them hopefully to strengthen them up? Any advice would be appreciated.


Plants get leggy from not having enough light, they stretch to reach it. To keep them from falling over you can prop them up with a number of things, a couple of my favorites and drinking straws and skewers, along with some twist tie or pipe cleaners. 
The fan will help, don't get it too close or it may blow them over. 
In order to stop the stretch you will need more light closer to the plants.
I am confused here, you tell us you don't have a complicated indoor grow. your plants have problems......hmmmm..... maybe there is a reason for the complicated indoor grow??
I have a journal posted here that takes you through the process of propping up your plants, along with most other things you might need to know. The first 14 or so pages should answer most of your questions.VV


----------



## lovelikeagun (Mar 30, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hey guys rizz here in the OC ive got a few plants growing in an aeroponics tank just wanted to talk see how i can make them better and ensure a good yield


----------



## lovelikeagun (Mar 30, 2009)

hello everyone

Rizzo here in the OC i just put together my aeroponics tank i was wondering the exact kind of nuitrients my plant needs for some info theyre 4 new clones of LA Conf. only about 3 to 4 inches tall i have a 200 watt lamp hovering justover them but not to burn them and until the roots grow longer i have the water on all the time. if im doing something wrong please some tips and advice would be awesome thanks!


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Everyone! I'm a new girl at this whole growing thing. I HAVE A HYDRO SETUP...INDOOR and would love to know what you think!! I have some questions/concerns...and the posting is small so easy to start to follow from the first two weeks after planting seeds. 1/2 Blueberry, 1/2 BIG BUD....hmmmm??? HOPE FOR GIRLS!!!!!!-------->
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/177860-10x10-medicinal-hydroponic-grow-room.html


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 30, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/177860-10x10-medicinal-hydroponic-grow-room.html


----------



## Jul (Mar 30, 2009)

VV...thanks for the link. I appreciate the help. I'm doing my best to pass my plants off as flowers till the weather is good enough to put them outside. Hence the trying to stay away from the complicated grow. I've done this several years ago before i had a family without anything but good soil, water,miracle grow and sunshine...... I had some kickin bud heavy plants in my veggie garden. I'm just trying to keep them going inside for a little while longer. Thanks again!!!


----------



## InDippers (Mar 31, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/177860-10x10-medicinal-hydroponic-grow-room.html


Blue, you seem to have the complete setup!!! awesome start... we are all not so lucky, but congrats and welcome... i hope your little plants will grow into big beautiful and stinky women!!!


----------



## CrockPot (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey, good to meet you all. You guys have already helped me a lot and I really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## HerbIsGood420 (Mar 31, 2009)

yo whats good everyone just joined today. figured id join somthing like this since im growing my very first plants and could probly use some advice. i got 3 plants right now they all have 2 lights to each of them and then a big light from the ceiling i lined my walls in my closet and pots with tin foil and been watering the every 3-4 days or just when the top of the soil gets dry and crusty. im really amazed its gone this smoothly cause like i fucked it all up transplanting a couple days ago but it didnt seem to phase them there growin just fine. the only thing im not sure of is when to actually start the flowering stage like i know its not for a long time but i wanna be prepared. any other suggestions you got for me let me know im just here tryin to get advice. if i ever figure out how to post pics on here ill definatly do that.


----------



## ChiefJuJu (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, I'm new I reside in the US and plan on growing. I'm not exactly sure if this is the right thread but would anybody know something about cross-breeding mj plants?


----------



## InDippers (Apr 1, 2009)

HerbIsGood420 said:


> yo whats good everyone just joined today. figured id join somthing like this since im growing my very first plants and could probly use some advice. i got 3 plants right now they all have 2 lights to each of them and then a big light from the ceiling i lined my walls in my closet and pots with tin foil and been watering the every 3-4 days or just when the top of the soil gets dry and crusty. im really amazed its gone this smoothly cause like i fucked it all up transplanting a couple days ago but it didnt seem to phase them there growin just fine. the only thing im not sure of is when to actually start the flowering stage like i know its not for a long time but i wanna be prepared. any other suggestions you got for me let me know im just here tryin to get advice. if i ever figure out how to post pics on here ill definatly do that.


 Hey Good, 

if you look into many of these forums you can probably find the answer to your question (about entering the flowering stage).... Many people recommend different things, however, it mostly depends in my opinion to these things....

1. Growroom height 
2. How small is the plant? (i don't think you told us)
3. your yield expectation
4. Time (mostly how soon do you want to smoke)
5. Plant Strain (we can't control this, unless you do when choosing your seeds!)

1. Your plant will slow down growth early when you switch to the flowering stage, but after it will grow while flowering, and could grow up to 3 times the size.... so you have to account for that when you consider your growroom limitations. 

2. Well you will want to at least have your plant at around 12inches, so you have a decent yield. However, i've read that even smaller plants will flower at any time you decide to switch, but not recommended (less weed )

3. If height is not an issue for you, the longer you wait to switch the bigger the plant will get and more bud you will get once you do switch it over to 12/12 lights. 

4. this point is pretty self explanatory. the longer you wait to flower the longer you wait to smoke your bud. 

5. Seed strain... there are plants that when vegging for long enough will start to show signs of sex before you switch the lights to the Flowering schedule. However, unless you know what seeds you bough (if you bought them) this is up to fate!!! 

So my recommendation is that you look at your vertical limitations and let that determine your grow... This is my two cents... i hope this helps a little as this is the way i use to determine when to switch to flowering...

Good luck all... oh and Welcome all you other guys!!!


----------



## InDippers (Apr 1, 2009)

ChiefJuJu said:


> Hi, I'm new I reside in the US and plan on growing. I'm not exactly sure if this is the right thread but would anybody know something about cross-breeding mj plants?


I personally don't know much about breeding!!! However, you can pretty much find everything you need in this forum.... and if it isn't there then there are many many people ready to help... so first of all welcome to RIU.. i've found it to be very to be awesome.... 

Going back to your question, you can find everything you need to know about breeding at this link to the FAQ... 
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=87
Let me know if this helped you any.... 
Good luck ID


----------



## hell i am shelby (Apr 1, 2009)

hey everyone, im new to this site. So if youd like to help me out with this id much appreciate it! just hit me up! 


greens


----------



## hell i am shelby (Apr 1, 2009)

hi, my name is shelby and im new to this site. if anyone could help me out in anyway it would be much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## ChiefJuJu (Apr 1, 2009)

InDippers said:


> I personally don't know much about breeding!!! However, you can pretty much find everything you need in this forum.... and if it isn't there then there are many many people ready to help... so first of all welcome to RIU.. i've found it to be very to be awesome....
> 
> Going back to your question, you can find everything you need to know about breeding at this link to the FAQ...
> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=87
> ...


Thanks much, and by the way I'm from DC if anyone could give me some good seeds at good prices that would be great.


----------



## Old Man of the Sea (Apr 1, 2009)

Greetings, I come in Peace seeking knowledge. I am in the 5th wk of bloom in soil under 1000w HPS. Supposed to be SFV OG seed, current crop are clones of this seed. Good size buds, odor just beginning. I have a little bit of Onga gel but it is expensive. I am using Cha ching to finish the bloom up, foliage beginning to shine and hairs and trichomes are extending from leaf surface. Want to use some molasses to build carbs. What is best indicator of 'Time to Harvest' ? Trichomes, hairs, age, overall appearance? Anything I can do cheaply to enhance their final development? I am a horticulturist so I understand more than some might, but go easy with any jargon or slang as I am 47 and don't have a cell phone. Thanks to RIU for a place to learn. I have been reading only without joining until just the other day.


----------



## HerbIsGood420 (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for the advice well my the plants are all around 6 to 6 1/2 inches and ammount doesnt matter to me i just want to smoke some weed from the plants as soon as possible so when do you reccomend flowering based on this?


----------



## JanaLynne (Apr 2, 2009)

I am new member of rollitup. I am from california, and I am deaf lady 35 years old. I recently got my medical ID, I want to grow indoor pots. I want to get a cabinet and such. How do i get started, there is so many thread that shows how, but i just want to learn the basics.


----------



## SuperHyphy (Apr 2, 2009)

just wanted to say howdy to all the people out there.


----------



## imang (Apr 2, 2009)

HI everyone...i'm idiot on this field, hopefuly I thread in correct way... need yr guys comment about seed bank ' Marijuana-seed-nl'
Thanks for sharing...

peace
jr


----------



## BHB187 (Apr 2, 2009)

hi everyone....how's it goin?


----------



## imang (Apr 2, 2009)

imang said:


> HI everyone...i'm idiot on this field, hopefuly I thread in correct way... need yr guys comment about seed bank ' Marijuana-seed-nl'
> Thanks for sharing...
> 
> peace
> jr


Hi again, 
I', foreigner living in Tunis with 3 months ahead before next vacation, I will grow top 44 + easy ridercwith window light + CFL, what will be the result at the end?

Cheers


----------



## InDippers (Apr 2, 2009)

imang said:


> Hi again,
> I', foreigner living in Tunis with 3 months ahead before next vacation, I will grow top 44 + easy ridercwith window light + CFL, what will be the result at the end?
> 
> Cheers


 hey imang, 

First of all i want to welcome you wo RIU. That question would be hard to answer..... I encourage you to grow all the weed you want! However, it seems to me that growing with a combination of window light and CFLs might be a little hard to control when talking about light schedules for your girls! you might want to refer to FAQ or the link below... this will let you know about the light needs,as well as all other info for growing a great crop!!! 

DOn't want to discourage you from using the sun light, but your plants will need their scheduled complete dark period and you need to account for this in order to control their growth stage! 

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=48

i recommend you read this link it has ALL the info you need!

Welcome all new members as well!!! 
InD


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 2, 2009)

hell i am shelby said:


> hi, my name is shelby and im new to this site. if anyone could help me out in anyway it would be much appreciated. thanks!


Hi shelby, You need a comma between the hell and I am. Hope that helps.lol Welcome, read a lot. Pick a couple of Grow Journals that sound similar to what you want to try, they have just done what you are going to try. Tell them how great they are doing and ask questions, they will respond. VV




> Old Man of the Sea Greetings, I come in Peace seeking knowledge. I am in the 5th wk of bloom in soil under 1000w HPS. Supposed to be SFV OG seed, current crop are clones of this seed. Good size buds, odor just beginning. I have a little bit of Onga gel but it is expensive. I am using Cha ching to finish the bloom up, foliage beginning to shine and hairs and trichomes are extending from leaf surface. Want to use some molasses to build carbs. What is best indicator of 'Time to Harvest' ? Trichomes, hairs, age, overall appearance?


The best indicator is the trichomes. In order to see them I needed a 30x loop. 



> Anything I can do cheaply to enhance their final development? I am a horticulturist so I understand more than some might, but go easy with any jargon or slang as I am 47 and don't have a cell phone. Thanks to RIU for a place to learn. I have been reading only without joining until just the other day.


I would suggest you check out the DirtBags thread, do a search for Pornfolio.....
Welcome, we need more of us old people here. VV



> HerbIsGood420 thanks for the advice well my the plants are all around 6 to 6 1/2 inches and ammount doesnt matter to me i just want to smoke some weed from the plants as soon as possible so when do you reccomend flowering based on this?


Based on this flower them yesterday, you might get a joint or two 8 to twelve weeks from now. Or you could let them get a little bigger and try to get a few more joints, they are your plants, its your call sport. VV



> JanaLynne I am new member of rollitup. I am from california, and I am deaf lady 35 years old. I recently got my medical ID, I want to grow indoor pots. I want to get a cabinet and such. How do i get started, there is so many thread that shows how, but i just want to learn the basics.


Welcome JanaLynne, there is a simple book Marijuana Buds For Less by SeeMoreBuds. In it the Author tells and show everything he did to harvest 8 oz of bud from 3 known female plants for less than $100.00. I bought one at Barnes and Nobles for $16.95 + tax. We have a couple of threads that discuss the book here, the Author is a member and has answered all of the questions you may have after reading it in the threads. Check it out. VV 



> SuperHyphy just wanted to say howdy to all the people out there.


Howdy and welcome Hyphy. VV



> BHB187 hi everyone....how's it goin?


Goin good, welcome, grab a seat and stay awhile. VV



> imang *what will be the result*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imang*
> _HI everyone...i'm idiot on this field, hopefuly I thread in correct way... need yr guys comment about seed bank ' Marijuana-seed-nl'
> ...


Well.....hmmm.... three months will probably be a real bummer. You will watch them grow vegatatively for about 4 weeks and then change the light schedule to 12 hours dark/ 12 hours light each day. Before they are ready to harvest you will be done with vacation, I don't see that as a happy ending. Done correctly you could get a decent harvest, check our SeeMoreBuds book, he harvested 8 oz from three female plants, that might help you?? VV


----------



## InDippers (Apr 2, 2009)

HerbIsGood420 said:


> thanks for the advice well my the plants are all around 6 to 6 1/2 inches and amount doesnt matter to me i just want to smoke some weed from the plants as soon as possible so when do you reccomend flowering based on this?


 hey bro.... you can switch the lights to 12/12 at any time.... if you let the plant vegetate for longer and become mature you will have a greater yield.... Recommended, wait until you have 10" to 12" and flower away!!! 

enjoy your weed!!!


----------



## sneakers (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm another newbie here on rolitup.

I just started growing my first plants not too long ago. I have never grown b4. I had mentioned to a friend that I am interested in growing for my self so I wouldn't have to keep paying so much for it. Coincidentally his next door neighbor is a grower. So my friend introduced me to his neighbor. This guy had converted 3 bedrooms and was running hydro & airo. So we built a friendship and he agreed to teach me and sell me some of his clones.

This new friend of mine is really kewl. But he is a little crazy too. He thinks the world is coming to an end real soon and he has a million conspiracy theories. He is soooo paranoid that he makes others paranoid too. Shortly into my starting to grow. He had a mental breakdown and was hospitalized. So now I have bought all this equipment and a bunch of clones and my mentor has lost his mind b4 the clones made it out of the incubator. 

I started out with 9 clones. 3 from 3 different strains (Bubba Kush, Jack the Ripper & White Widow). Only 2 survived, 1 each of Bubba Kush & Jack the Ripper. All of my White Widow died. So I have been relying on reading everything I can to learn what to do.

Unfortunantly I didn't know about keeping a mother until after I sent my 2 survivors into the flower room. I did take 20 clones from the 2 plants b4 they changed rooms. Only 3 clones have survived and 1 of them looks bad. I have 2 good Bubba Kush and 1 bad Jack the Ripper in my veg room. I don't think that the JTR will make it. 

After my mentor went away I started to read up on here. I realized real quick that he wasn't doing things right. I have made mass changes to what he has taught me. He didn't monitor the ph, ppm or ec and he used a 2 part grow formula for everything. I have changed all that. I have bought digital meters and the guy who owns a local hydro store showed me what all nutes to buy for the veg room and printed me an 8 week schedule.

As for the BBK & JTR that are in the flower room, They look awesome. I took a bunch of photos and put them on my member page. I added a link to the pix here. 

I am looking for any good advice I can get. I seem to have the flower part going really good, but as for cloning and veg, I suck.

I have some questions that I haven't found the answer to yet.

Fan Leaves -- I read somewhere to cut off the fan leaves to let more light to the buds. Is this right? if so how many of them do I cut off?

Regeneration -- Can I send my JTR back to the veg room after harvest? This is the only JTR I have and would like to clone it. or can I keep her as the mother?

This is a killer forum, I'm glad I found it.


----------



## sneakers (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a corection to my previous post.

I got the nute schedule for the flower room, not the veg room.


----------



## quinta (Apr 2, 2009)

hi help! growing buds in the freakin desert. I need info on where in the yard to put them. I got no neighbors Its just a matter of how much direct sunlight is best. it gets terrible hot here. any info on growing here would be the shit. I'm from so cal. and this climate is way different from what I know how to grow in that I'm worried I might kill em with to much sun. anybody a veteran of desert farming? please help. I can't stand another year of smoking shitty mexican dirt weed!!


----------



## 1lastGodsend (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi every1. First time caller, long time listener. I'm in my 2nd week of flowering & my buds are still kinda small. Should I worry or stay patient? Any advice would be great.


----------



## 1lastGodsend (Apr 2, 2009)

From what I learned on hear your top priorities should be real good dirt& real good lights.


----------



## Cuervo (Apr 2, 2009)

High Everyone


----------



## Elipse (Apr 2, 2009)

i cant wait till i get my supplies and grow some killer shit


----------



## kalikushmaster (Apr 2, 2009)

ello pls help me how do i start new threads and posts and what is my problem..... hydro.....medium is rockswell...????neut burn nitrogen def??


----------



## InDippers (Apr 3, 2009)

sneakers said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm another newbie here on rolitup.
> 
> ...


 Sneaker, welcome to the forum and hope all the info helps you.. there is plenty of it in here!!!! 
For clones you might want to check out the Cloning sections.. here is a link to all you might need for cloning

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=63.

---------------------

Quinta, 

Good luck with those temps!!! And hope you can get your own stuff after smoking shit for a while..... I'm in that position... i only find shitty hash where i live, so i feel your pain!!! Good luck and try in the FAQ to see if you can find good cooling ideas.... 
----------------------------
Godsend, 

Welcome to RIU... This place has all the info you might need.. and also info on stuff you might not even consider!!! Good luck and hope you find it helpfull. 
To begin with Soil and Light are the most important... but don't forget genetics!!! YOu can't do miracles with shitty seeds!!!! but you are on the right path... 
---------------------------------
Cuervo, 

Hi to you too!! Welcome to RIU

-----------------------------
Elipse.... 

Hope you can get it today!!! It s very exiting to start your grow!!! your expectations increase by the day.... bu remember its a bit of a marathon not a sprint..... Take your time enjoy, learn and most importantly SMOKE!!!! hehehehe 
Welcome to RIU
----------------------------------
kalikushmaster

starting your own thread is explained in this link!!! It's not as hard as you think!!! 
But good luck and hope you start posting cool questions along with nice pics!!! In this site we seem to like looking at other people's stuff.. so be ready!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


Welcome all... if you have any questions i'll be happy to help, or point you in the right direction!!! 

InDippers


----------



## goldenthumb (Apr 3, 2009)

has any body ever grew earlymisty


----------



## InDippers (Apr 4, 2009)

goldenthumb said:


> has any body ever grew earlymisty


Hey Golden, 

This might not be the right place to get an answer to that!!! Check out other parts of the forum, where experienced growers share more of the information... go into indoors if that is your case, or just try other options!! This is more like a welcome thread.... but anyways.. .i have not grown that, but hey i bet someone on this forum has!!! 

Welcome to RIU... and hope you find all info you need to grow a great harvest!! 
InD


----------



## Op White (Apr 4, 2009)

I decided to do a budget grow. I just have a few questions about buying seeds. How safe is it to buy these online? Is it best to buy a gift certificate visa and use it to purchase seeds? Should I send it to another adress?


----------



## kalikushmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

Op White said:


> I decided to do a budget grow. I just have a few questions about buying seeds. How safe is it to buy these online? Is it best to buy a gift certificate visa and use it to purchase seeds? Should I send it to another adress?


 
op white just dont have the seeds sent where u are growing


----------



## bigdaddyju34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am a new member to this site and new to certain types of growing. I have posted a few threads in grow rooms and journals and will update my journal to keep you all informed. I welcome any criticism and critics as I am a newbie. Thank you for the site and good luck to me.


----------



## Klaatu (Apr 5, 2009)

Greetings all,

New to forum, not new to growing!


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Apr 5, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that I am out here in the Interwebs. Looking at a few different things here but my main goal is to grow some bonzai trees and you seem to have some of the best gardening information. So thanks for the welcome to the forum and we will be talking soon.


----------



## climb (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey everyone, what's up? I'm a new member, and unlike most of you am not familiar with growing. I've been thinking about it though, but I always lead up to more cons then pros. More pros keep appearing though, so I might be starting soon. I just need to familiarize myself with it before I try plunging into growing headfirst. Hopefully that will happen here


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 6, 2009)

thats what this place is for.
motivation.
good luck.


----------



## BCbakedlife (Apr 6, 2009)

hey everyone, i just joined here yesterday because it seems like a really helpfull place! i live in BC and have never grown before, but am starting now, got some seeds currently germinating and a small plant (about 2-3 inches tall) growing hidden in my room hehe. getting them started in my room and moving them outside after a week or two. 

anyways i look forward to seeing what advice i can find on this website and talking to some veteran green thumbs!


----------



## what the? (Apr 7, 2009)

1st timer- any aussies specifically nsw do you get seeds via mail- please explain


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 7, 2009)

what the? said:


> 1st timer- any aussies specifically nsw do you get seeds via mail- please explain


...the risk is minimal at worst, you may only order seeds once, the seed companies have shipped them many times, they know what to do. VV


----------



## rolltide36526 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Im new I want to know what can i buy at walmart to stop odor.


----------



## InDippers (Apr 8, 2009)

climb said:


> Hey everyone, what's up? I'm a new member, and unlike most of you am not familiar with growing. I've been thinking about it though, but I always lead up to more cons then pros. More pros keep appearing though, so I might be starting soon. I just need to familiarize myself with it before I try plunging into growing headfirst. Hopefully that will happen here


Hey Climb... 
Once you start growing you will feel so attached to your crops that you will then understand!!! DOing your homework is a great way to start.... Do your research, find out what kinds of things you want to try.... consider costs, sizes, time, and other factors, and get your ass growing!!! 
It's great... 
You can get all the info you need on growing at this link. If you have other questions, start a thread, ask your questions, and enjoy the special bond you will feel with your girls!!!! 
Good luck and welcome!!! 

To all others, welcome to the forum!


----------



## BLaZed BlunT (Apr 8, 2009)

my plant is about as tall as a unsharped penceil doesnt have 5 strained leafs yet do you think its tooo early to see if she's a he?


----------



## lilliy (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Day to everyone
just wanted to stop and say High!

Lilliy <<the new kid 
first time to grow 
old timer to the love


----------



## nonameseeds (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello

I'm a newbee on this form.
My name is nonameseeds and i'm like to grow for my one weed.
I also grow seeds for my seed shop.

Hope to learn som more englisch so i can make a englisch site in a while..

Gr,
NNS


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 9, 2009)

*Just a quick not to say HI to all you herb enthusiasts. *

 *  *


----------



## brick20 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey im a newbe and my friends are all in da biz. But none are growing and im clueless 2 growing. I personally is dead broke! Lets say that money was not an issue how do u get STARTED???


----------



## Denzel (Apr 9, 2009)

HI!
I've been reading and taking ntoes all over this community and find it very helpful!
Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## flametop (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven't been active on rollitup.org in absolutely bloody ages and I thought it would be appropriate that I re-introduce myself in newbie central!!kiss-ass

Sometimes life has a habit of getting in the way 

Been doing alot of  
mixed with a bit of 
and you know how the old saying goes....
..Time fly's when your brain is NUMB!

Flametop Out!


----------



## marius1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Alright, this is my first grow
Seeds are from mids (indica) I got months ago
150 w HPS light
Cabinet from home depot for $60
Lightweight fan (low and high setting only)
Miracle grow potting soil grow mix (provides nutrients; nitrogen, potash, phosphates for 3 months) 
2 plants in one pot
Couple o questions:
1. will growing two to one pot stunt my plant growth and yield?
2. is miracle grow bad to grow with
3. i will keep posting as they grow


----------



## mixedwell (Apr 10, 2009)

whatsup yall im Mixedwell.. im VERY new to growing, meaning ive only done it once, and it was a major fail. maybe it was the seeds? maybe it was me? i dunno.. it never even sprouted. ive always wanted to join a community for growers but i was too chicken shit to try it, but here i am. since the economy sucks, i wont be picking up as much as i want or be cooking my favorites anymore so i thought i'd try my hand at growing this beautiful stuff. ive read lots of books about growing, my favorite being Greg Green's Cannabis Growers Bible, but i havent done any successful planting. hopefully yall can help me get a small plant started so i can continue doing what i love to do.. you know, the same things you guys love to do too! thanks for reading and i hope to 'grow' to be a better greens enthusiast soon

-


----------



## diesal71 (Apr 10, 2009)

quick question... growing on a 4x8 using 2 1000w in rockwool using a drip system growing AK and sweetooth I was going to try SOG on one tray but only put 8 on the tray at a time staggering the next, 2 week apart so as to have small harvest will this screw my pH ppm up have so many plants at different stages of growth


----------



## helios66 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiya; I am certainly a Newbie and I have a few questions...if you could help me out, well thank you. Questions: 1. where can I find a list of "sympathetic doctors" in my area of Salem, OR? 2. Is there a community in my area that need to be supplied with product (3 patients under the OMMP regulations)? and where is a good source for plants and interior growing equipment? Thank you for your time...I feel a little overwhelmed with all this. Helios66


----------



## wideglide (Apr 10, 2009)

New guy from Canada here to sponge up all the knowledge confined here. Great site!


----------



## northsidenovis (Apr 10, 2009)

Howzit all Still a novis myself I have have done 4 grows in total start to finish each time getting better and better results at the moment I'm currently in week 4 - 5 of budding stage and my babys are really pumping starting to really stink though can't wait till I can blaze up a taste test on these sticky lil buggars I've recently moved and I purchased a grow tent and it was well worth what I paid for it the results are awsome something new I tried this grow is super cropping (which I read about on this premo site) so far the results are promising most of the buds i supper cropped are noticably larger than those that are not. 
I wish I hadn't dropped my digital camera I'd love to post some pics of my pride and joy!


----------



## electriclettuce (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey whats up, havent grown yet but the seeds are in the mail!
Cant wait to get started, this looks like a good place to go for advice.


----------



## helios66 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello there, 
I am in need of recommendations for a "sympathetic" doctor for a medical consultation. My usual GP is pretty conservative (I suspect he's Menonite) so that's why I need another physician...I live in the Salem, OR area. Also, I am looking for patients in my area (3 by OMMP regulation) that I can grow for too. I am an avid gardener (as much as my chronic pain allows anyway) so I believe I could produce a quality product. I would be very grateful for any input!


----------



## bblunt21 (Apr 11, 2009)

sry i dont have a answer for u first time grower i got about 15 babys right now just sayin wattup


----------



## nate1104 (Apr 11, 2009)

wats up?! ha just checking this out. going to grow a couple plants i think and checking all ideas out!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 12, 2009)

marius1;2356056]


> Alright, this is my first grow
> Seeds are from mids (indica) I got months ago
> 150 w HPS light
> Cabinet from home depot for $60
> ...


No it won't stunt their growth. It may be more than just a little difficult to pull one out if it happens to be male without killing the other one.



> 2. is miracle grow bad to grow with


Garden Knowm used miracle grow when he wrote his book.




> 3. i will keep posting as they grow


I may keep reading as you post. Your light is too far away from your plants. Thanx for the pictures, we like pictures, a picture is like a thousand words, and did I mention we like pictures? Your reflective material needs to be much smoother or it may create hot spots. Welcome to our forum. VV


----------



## jimmycocopuffs (Apr 12, 2009)

how do you post threads?????


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 12, 2009)

helios66 said:


> Hello there,
> I am in need of recommendations for a "sympathetic" doctor for a medical consultation. My usual GP is pretty conservative (I suspect he's Menonite) so that's why I need another physician...I live in the Salem, OR area. Also, I am looking for patients in my area (3 by OMMP regulation) that I can grow for too. I am an avid gardener (as much as my chronic pain allows anyway) so I believe I could produce a quality product. I would be very grateful for any input!


You might check to see if anyone lives in Oregon. What is that one guys name. oh yeah, the DirtBag lives in Oregon, you might want to do a search for Pornfolio.... I think he has a plant or two growing. VV


----------



## skunkman155 (Apr 12, 2009)

jimmycocopuffs said:


> how do you post threads?????


hi evry`1.i havnt got a clue how 2 post threads either,and also i have loadz of pictures 2 put up but havnt got a clue how t.im a total newb t the site ANY help on how t use this site properly wud b good(thts if i eva find this message again)thnx


----------



## InDippers (Apr 12, 2009)

skunkman155 said:


> hi evry`1.i havnt got a clue how 2 post threads either,and also i have loadz of pictures 2 put up but havnt got a clue how t.im a total newb t the site ANY help on how t use this site properly wud b good(thts if i eva find this message again)thnx


 Skunkman, 

this link will tell you all about it.. 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html

i'm a mac user.. so if anyone has questions i can also help with the software stuff a little bit regarding mac!!!


----------



## Bellavia (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey there! just joined. Wanted to say hi! I have been reading pages and finally joined. thanks!! =)


----------



## olddirtybudda (Apr 12, 2009)

hey all great site love it best since OG in my mind


----------



## olddirtybudda (Apr 12, 2009)

hey all great site love it best since OG in my mind


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 13, 2009)

Bellavia said:


> Hey there! just joined. Wanted to say hi! I have been reading pages and finally joined. thanks!! =)


Where is Bellavia? Oh wait thats a screen name, gotta luv old people, welcome. VV

olddirtybudda hey all great site love it best since OG in my mind

olddirtybudda hey all great site love it best since OG in my mind

Well thank you olddirt, a lot of overgrow members came here when the site got shut down. Welcome. VV


----------



## CarbonBubblegum (Apr 13, 2009)

nate1104 said:


> wats up?! ha just checking this out. going to grow a couple plants i think and checking all ideas out!!


Welcome, have a good one, hope u grow a dosin (<-spelling?) plants


----------



## CarbonBubblegum (Apr 13, 2009)

Bellavia said:


> Hey there! just joined. Wanted to say hi! I have been reading pages and finally joined. thanks!! =)


Ur welcome


----------



## CarbonBubblegum (Apr 13, 2009)

olddirtybudda said:


> hey all great site love it best since OG in my mind


yeah, definitely


----------



## marius1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think Im doing this right now. If anybody could check out my album, drop some comments, replys i would like you a lot.https://www.rollitup.org/members/marius1-albums-first-grow.html


----------



## Decades with Mary (Apr 13, 2009)

I have just started growing,I am growing three plants just for me,right now they are seedlings and about a week and a half and are just getting taller but not starting anymore leaf sets,any advise or help?Is it possible to grow indoors and outdoors simultaneuosly?


----------



## thestonnedninja (Apr 13, 2009)

hey guys im new here!
i live in ireland and i really want to grow, 
i think i might have to do an outdoor grow is there anybody who can help me?
!!!!!!


----------



## MaryJane777 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Wanted to say hello to all...30 something virgin female grower here soaking up the wealth of information this site has to offer. Be gentle...I may be a babe in diapers now but one day I'll walk!!! Hope your evening is fabulous*


----------



## CarbonBubblegum (Apr 13, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> *Wanted to say hello to all...30 something virgin female grower here soaking up the wealth of information this site has to offer. Be gentle...I may be a babe in diapers now but one day I'll walk!!! Hope your evening is fabulous*


Ty, great site isnt'It. Keep on growing'Em


----------



## duckmusic (Apr 14, 2009)

New here. Great site... so much info and helpful community. Fair play to whoever set it up. On my 2nd grow. First one didnt go to well..... I can only improve


----------



## Toss (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm new booty! I have a small garden of 3. Any advice for this noob will be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buzznutt (Apr 14, 2009)

Toss said:


> I'm new booty! I have a small garden of 3. Any advice for this noob will be great. Thanks in advance.


No questions yet but I'm sure they will follow!
Just wanted to say "Hi"
I'm a newbie Hydro grower with one Sativa cross just starting her 3rd week of flowering.


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Apr 14, 2009)

Total noob @ this. My plantss are 3 wks old and im running out of soil, didnt fill pot all the way with soil. theyre both about 7 in tall, should i start to veg bc im losing room?


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive been around posting a little already on different threads, but ill intro myself a little here. Im not new to growing, indoor has been my main method using HPS, and early on I was lucky to know people to steer me straight (opps bad word lolz) and give me clones and such. This is actually my 1st year starting seedlings and so far so good, had 100% germ rate early in april. Im also going to try my 1st serious outdoor grow this summer, I tried bagseed grows when I was younger with mixed results of questionable genetics. Than in the fall / winter I will move back to my comfort zone inside. I like being able to reference info that can help me with this or that, and im always willing to offer my non expert opinion to others who need it if I have an answer. Anyways I know we all hate long reads so ill just say good luck to everyone this summer and beyond, and heres hoping we all have bountifull harvests free of assholes who would try to harm us. Peace all you brothers and sisters of the green love!!!


----------



## evilrex420 (Apr 15, 2009)

I've already posted a few times on other posts and started my own thread here https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/183897-im-long-time-stoner-first.html . I just thought I'd say hi again in here since more people post here.


----------



## snitch (Apr 15, 2009)

evilrex420 said:


> I've already posted a few times on other posts and started my own thread here https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/183897-im-long-time-stoner-first.html . I just thought I'd say hi again in here since more people post here.


 
um yeah im new here lol.... even though i joined in oct 2006 lol.... anyway i have a question how to a post without replying to a prvious post... or is that even possible.... and dont comment on my user name.... i am not getting into a fight.... i am not law enforcement and if i was.... i would have chose a more inconspicuous name..... 


so hi all and thanks for having me


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 15, 2009)

You just go down to the bottom of the thread and anchor your cursor in the quick reply text box?? Welcome, snitch and rex. VV


----------



## northsidenovis (Apr 15, 2009)

I've had the problem with aphids on my dope plants can't seem to find any on any of the plants but when i first got them i noticed a couple on the floor of my grow tent which is white so they stand out i thought they were spider mites and used insect and mite spray called maverick dilute in water then completely spray all over and under leaves then next day id go in and lift up the pots and there'd be a good couple of hundred of them so ill vacum them up water or spray them go back in abt an hour or two later and another hundered or so? this went on for abt 3 days then no more for a good week then they came back again (maybe eggs hatched they take 7-14 days) the mother plant oldest of them all is only one that just keep producing them it seemed to me like they cld hv been in the dirt cause when id water them an hour or so later heaps of dying aphids wld be all under the pot Ive moved mother out and been clean for about 4 weeks but yesterday i noticed a couple more so as they are just starting to bud Ive given them one more spray with the maverick as I believe you shouldn't really spray thjem once budding? any help or info on these will be much appreciated!
sweet az!!


----------



## Lobo (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey whats up everyone im new to the forums this is actualy the only one i have signed up for because i decided to join the community because of all the great things i have read an such the great help this site could be for me i have smoked for a long time now an i decided to stop wasting my money on it an grow some so hopefully i get great answers for the questions i have to ask because i just started to grow late march an i am living in minnesota an is there anyone who can help with growing in the minnesota region if there is that would be very great


----------



## orzz (Apr 16, 2009)

Lobo said:


> Hey whats up everyone im new to the forums this is actualy the only one i have signed up for because i decided to join the community because of all the great things i have read an such the great help this site could be for me i have smoked for a long time now an i decided to stop wasting my money on it an grow some so hopefully i get great answers for the questions i have to ask because i just started to grow late march an i am living in minnesota an is there anyone who can help with growing in the minnesota region if there is that would be very great


Welcome Lobo (love the comic) and sorry but not in ur region but if I can help with ?s let me know.

Welcome to all new members


----------



## justgoodcron09 (Apr 16, 2009)

hey im brand new at this...my first and most importent question...if i grow it in my closet with a air purifier and the doors close...will i be able to smell it in my room and or house


----------



## orzz (Apr 16, 2009)

justgoodcron09 said:


> hey im brand new at this...my first and most importent question...if i grow it in my closet with a air purifier and the doors close...will i be able to smell it in my room and or house


Yes every time u open the door to the cab.


----------



## j fizzle26 (Apr 16, 2009)

hye wassup im new here 
umm how long am i suppose to keep cfl's on for on baby ladies?


----------



## j fizzle26 (Apr 16, 2009)

kool! ko0l!


----------



## nico31 (Apr 16, 2009)

hi grow people, just to say any thing but yes im growing..... not.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 16, 2009)

justgoodcron09 said:


> hey im brand new at this...my first and most importent question...if i grow it in my closet with a air purifier and the doors close...will i be able to smell it in my room and or house


Nope, if you do it without venting they will be dead, no smell. VV


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 16, 2009)

learning everything i can...and loving it, my first grow in process . I am thinking with the high prices of everything now days my need for medical requires my learning a new hobby...< growing my own > and i am loving it!!
I baby my babioes and have been fortunate enuff to find alot of information on the web. Everything ya ever wanted to know about ...anyway i am a medical professional with a partner who has a mean desease called Multiple sclerosis which dictates my growing now. The smoke helps curb awfully painful muscle spasms and calms the nerve ending significantly , so now i have a new hobby!


----------



## Lobo (Apr 16, 2009)

hey i was wondering when would be a good time to transplant my seedlings outdoors its early april an the tempentures are getting higher an one of my good friends thats been growing for a while now told me it would be good to transplant like mid april an if yes how big should my seedling be if i started to grow it march 17 there about 2 inches tall with two sets of leafs meaning 4 leaf all together an its like 1'1/2 tall an i already have my spot outdoors ready to go its my first time ever growing so i am very new to all this its would be great if i could get help an i am living in the minnesota region thanks


----------



## shed dweller (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone. Just joined, and was overwhelmed by the plethora of useful information!!!! I'm just a middle aged (just crested the hill), middle class, work from home, stay home dad.
I can see this will not be as simple as throwing some seeds in a pot and plucking buds a few months later, but like my parents always said, "If you're going to do something, do it right"

I'm here because I am a smoker, and staunch supporter of legalization who has, like others here I've noticed, watched close family members suffer from diseases that might have benefited from the use of hemp. Let the learning begin!!


----------



## orzz (Apr 16, 2009)

shed dweller said:


> Hello everyone. Just joined, and was overwhelmed by the plethora of useful information!!!! I'm just a middle aged (just crested the hill), middle class, work from home, stay home dad.
> I can see this will not be as simple as throwing some seeds in a pot and plucking buds a few months later, but like my parents always said, "If you're going to do something, do it right"
> 
> I'm here because I am a smoker, and staunch supporter of legalization who has, like others here I've noticed, watched close family members suffer from diseases that might have benefited from the use of hemp. Let the learning begin!!


Well said shed .... and welcome to all.


----------



## zrtmn42079 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey everyone ya im a new guy hope im not in the wrong place, but any ways i am in the second week of flowering, but things are starting to look bad, some of the leave stems are pretty red, whats wrong and how can i fix it?


----------



## phil le b (Apr 16, 2009)

yo peps i have done 1 crop on 2nd lot now and got more in veg and today i took my 1st lot of cuttings all good so far`but need all info i can get so help me out peps add me and check my pics out


----------



## zrtmn42079 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey everyone ya im a new guy hope im not in the wrong place, but any ways i am in the second week of flowering, but things are starting to look bad, some of the leave stems are pretty red, whats wrong and how can i fix it?


----------



## orzz (Apr 16, 2009)

zrtmn42079 said:


> Hey everyone ya im a new guy hope im not in the wrong place, but any ways i am in the second week of flowering, but things are starting to look bad, some of the leave stems are pretty red, whats wrong and how can i fix it?


post in new thread. put in some pics. good luck


----------



## northsidenovis (Apr 16, 2009)

snitch said:


> um yeah im new here lol.... even though i joined in oct 2006 lol.... anyway i have a question how to a post without replying to a prvious post... or is that even possible.... and dont comment on my user name.... i am not getting into a fight.... i am not law enforcement and if i was.... i would have chose a more inconspicuous name.....
> 
> 
> so hi all and thanks for having me


if u dont want people to hassle u abt ur name why the hell did u call urself a snitch it is the worst possible name u cld use in here right up there with dope theif ???? dont understand why u wld call urself something so hated in here?? unless ur just keen on arguing with people or want people to hassle u??


----------



## northsidenovis (Apr 16, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Total noob @ this. My plantss are 3 wks old and im running out of soil, didnt fill pot all the way with soil. theyre both about 7 in tall, should i start to veg bc im losing room?


Howzit space cowboy keep up the good work your babys r lookin premo 3 weeks old not bad mate for a 1st timer if ur going to split them it will be wise to do it sooner than later as the roots will grow in together and the longer u leave it the harder it will be.


----------



## northsidenovis (Apr 16, 2009)

j fizzle26 said:


> hye wassup im new here
> umm how long am i suppose to keep cfl's on for on baby ladies?


you can have them on any where between 18 hrs on 6 off right up to 24/7 some people like to have there light on 24/7 but some also say they need a rest and its good to give them some dark hours. either way you can have good results. 
sweet az and all the best of luck with ur up and coming plants!


----------



## northsidenovis (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry for the double reply not sure why thats happening I think I did the same thing yesterday, I do know how annoying that can be having the same thing again and again so again I appoligize to you all keep up all the good work!!


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 16, 2009)

Lobo said:


> hey i was wondering when would be a good time to transplant my seedlings outdoors its early april an the tempentures are getting higher an one of my good friends thats been growing for a while now told me it would be good to transplant like mid april an if yes how big should my seedling be if i started to grow it march 17 there about 2 inches tall with two sets of leafs meaning 4 leaf all together an its like 1'1/2 tall an i already have my spot outdoors ready to go its my first time ever growing so i am very new to all this its would be great if i could get help an i am living in the minnesota region thanks


 
I would wait till mid May to plant outside, you want the ground temperature to be higher than it is now. also you said your plants where about two inches tall? They should be about a foot tall by now, what strain are you growing and also are you keeping the inside emperature warm enough and what about water and light supply? 

Good luck!
During Veg you should be using 24/7 light source . 
A noob myself and at 4 weeks old my shortest was 9 inches and tallest was just at 12 inches tall. So i'm going by what i have learned thus far on a multitude of web sites.


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 16, 2009)

northsidenovis said:


> Howzit space cowboy keep up the good work your babys r lookin premo 3 weeks old not bad mate for a 1st timer if ur going to split them it will be wise to do it sooner than later as the roots will grow in together and the longer u leave it the harder it will be.


at three weeks old you are in Veg state , next will be sexing , then flowering!

transplant them into bigger pots and please give them some nice soil and lots of it!


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 16, 2009)

okaoka said:


> New to this 25 days in from seed...what now? any suggestions?
> in at night out in day under sun, Aussie sun...how do they look?
> no nutes just H2O....
> 
> ...


 
they need a better medium , there are No nutrients in that dirt at all...also take them out of the see thru cups, your confusing the roots. The root will strecth to seek the sun thru the cup , you need a darker cup and better soil. the plants should be alot bigger than this by now!I prefer growing inside that way i can control the light source and timing, just an idea!
But your plants look good !


----------



## masterofbuds (Apr 17, 2009)

hi everyone im from the usa, and i recently started trying to grow some nugget plants. i got the seeds from my dealer back home and they are about 3.5 inches tall i water them every 2 days i used some kind of soil my mom uses for her plants,house plants, and they seem to be doing fine. im not sure the wattage of my plant light is strong enough tho? would using the sun be a better idea?


----------



## Qaliente (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello forum community.  Just wanted to say "hey"


----------



## northern cali (Apr 17, 2009)

what's up everybody just waked and baked and thought I'd say what's up. good website


----------



## 1nf3rn0 n1nj4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all this is my first post and there are SO many questions. Well at least follow up questions so I may confirm ny learnings on this site and others.


----------



## juanprimo (Apr 17, 2009)

This is my first post as well & I'm looking forward to gaining knowledge from this forum.


----------



## funcrusher74 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wud up guys and gals. Here in Swampy Humid South Florida. Just started my first grow and just harvested. Came out like shit cause it didn't yield anything that was really worth it. I will try again and this time I'm going to use this forum as much as I should have for the first attempt. I'm still trying to figure out what happened the first time. Does anyone know if a huge Gnat infestation could have such a significant impact that it would lower my harvest yield significatly? Also wondering if maybe the strain is completely fucked since I got the clones from someone else that also hasn't been having such a great time with there plants lately. So many things to consider that went wrong and I'm really just trying to pin point it out since I'm starting up again at the begining of next week. (sorry for the horrible spelling).


----------



## northsidenovis (Apr 17, 2009)

funcrusher74 said:


> Wud up guys and gals. Here in Swampy Humid South Florida. Just started my first grow and just harvested. Came out like shit cause it didn't yield anything that was really worth it. I will try again and this time I'm going to use this forum as much as I should have for the first attempt. I'm still trying to figure out what happened the first time. Does anyone know if a huge Gnat infestation could have such a significant impact that it would lower my harvest yield significatly? Also wondering if maybe the strain is completely fucked since I got the clones from someone else that also hasn't been having such a great time with there plants lately. So many things to consider that went wrong and I'm really just trying to pin point it out since I'm starting up again at the begining of next week. (sorry for the horrible spelling).


Hey there funcrusher yep bugs can really fuk shit up given time they can ruin whole plots, the best why is prevention try keeping everything clean as possible ands dont leave piles of leaf or old dirt etc as they are premium places for bugs etc to hang out with you nxt one as soon as u get your new clones you should give them a good spray all over and under the leaves do this every cple of weeks using a bug spray of some sort (there's heaps of different types out there) and inspect your babys hard out looking for bugs and signs of bugs being present it is so much easier to get bugs off of small clones than it is to control a infestation on larger plants once they have had time to get established. But its all learning as you go I had bug problems in my first crop but just helps for next time


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 17, 2009)

masterofbuds said:


> hi everyone im from the usa, and i recently started trying to grow some nugget plants. i got the seeds from my dealer back home and they are about 3.5 inches tall i water them every 2 days i used some kind of soil my mom uses for her plants,house plants, and they seem to be doing fine. im not sure the wattage of my plant light is strong enough tho? would using the sun be a better idea?


i use miracle grow for inside growing :}. So i'm betting your mom does too, you still have to be concerned with Ph level and lighting even inside. The lights should be a bluish hue for best vegging and at least 2000 lumens per sq foot i use four blue hue 23 watt 1750 lumens for four plants...they do nicely on 12/12 now after six weeks of vegging bag seed, but i have been fortunate to come up with four girls...yipee!!!! I will flower for a few weeks < four > then on to more serious nutrients and watering till the end!

good luck!


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 17, 2009)

rollitup said:


> What stage of the plant are you at, how big is the marijuana plant. It is best to let it go dry and then water, not every day this will increase the root size as the roots will go searching and eventually get bigger. To make it easier you can collect rain water in a bucked. Work around your weather if it rains one day dont water if you have a dry spell go up there every couple of days and feed them.


 
to add a bit to this great information, make sure your not over fertilizing, use any fert. one quarter strentgh...just a friendly reminder :}


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 17, 2009)

northsidenovis said:


> if u dont want people to hassle u abt ur name why the hell did u call urself a snitch it is the worst possible name u cld use in here right up there with dope theif ???? dont understand why u wld call urself something so hated in here?? unless ur just keen on arguing with people or want people to hassle u??


 
for sure a name i would steer clear from...but thats just me,lol


----------



## bluntrave (Apr 18, 2009)

hello all just stop by and say hello been doing a lot of ready and it is easy as pie sometimes one quick question other times.
kiss-ass


----------



## TheLife (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmph. Laaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 420TeflonDon (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm pretty new to this and recently joined this site. I'm glad I found it. This site rocks and has plenty of helpful information. Have a quick newbie question. I had about 8 baby plants growing (soil), but ended up battling a severe pest problem. Well now I have one healthy looking survivor. Was planning on cloning and switching over to a hydro farm. How long should I wait till I start harvesting clones, and how long can I use my lonely survivor as a mother plant?


----------



## ridenlow (Apr 18, 2009)

i think im retarted, i went to search and typed in fast blast and nothing about the plant comes up but if i go to google and type it in it brings me to here with fast blast threads what am i doing wrong


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 18, 2009)

*I've only been here a very short time but everyone has been extra nice and this site is a wealth of knowledge juss for the picking!!*
*welcome to all fellow new comers.....esp DAYWALKER !*
​


----------



## gavinporter92 (Apr 18, 2009)

hey i jus found this site
and i was wondering how do u post a question 
i kinda have the same question as you besides i need to learn how to grow


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 19, 2009)

gavinporter



> hey i jus found this site
> and i was wondering how do u post a question
> i kinda have the same question as you besides i need to learn how to grow


If your purpose is to gain knowledge, you should start a journal, or join the Advisers Group. When you start a journal, put all of the relevant information, you know, This is what I am doing to control the 7 basics in my grow environment. 
1) My Temperature is______
2)I am _____________to provide CO2
3)I am ______________to provide O2, particularly to the roots
4)My relative Humidity is_________ and I am controlling it by _________.
5) The ph of my water is______ and I use_______ to correct it. 
6) I use________ nutrients @________ ppm.
7) I have___________ lights.
Planning to get the 7 basics in balance will give you a 99% success rate.

Once you have your journal up, go browse through some other journals that sound like they have a space similar to yours, tell them how great their set up is, and invite them to take a look at your pictures, etc. Pick at least one that has been going for 6 months. It always makes you feel better to know they had problems too. VV


----------



## funbuns (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm bran new, and I'm thinking about growing. A friend of mine told me about a system called Bubble Ponics. I was wondering if it's something a noobie could actually get into without messing up horribly. I've grown it outside a few times pretty easy, nothing that would make the cover of Hightimes though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Backpacker (Apr 19, 2009)

Can anybody help me figure out what I'm doing wrong. These plants are 2 months old and are of an unknow indoor strain. I saw some of the buds and they had some purp, and by the look of the leaves I think its an indica. Most of the the plants have solid green stems while a few are turning purple. Is that natural or is it a problem with nut's. What is the problem with my leaves. Sulfer???


----------



## mtm164 (Apr 19, 2009)

hey guys hows it goin,can anyone help me also?im a first time grower and just starting out in an attic,what items do i need to have a remotly succesfull grow?


----------



## Leilani Garden (Apr 20, 2009)

mtm164 said:


> hey guys hows it goin,can anyone help me also?im a first time grower and just starting out in an attic,what items do i need to have a remotly succesfull grow?


Check out the grow room section. It's got everything from attics to kitchen cabinets to baby cribs--seriously--and everything in between.


----------



## budtugger (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello all , I have been growing the same two plants for 6 years, and because it is illegal to grow here in England, I and my friends never discussed cultivation and so was suprised to find such a wealth of information on the net. This is my first computer, and so have been going mad buying and trying new (to me) types of cannabis, and am amazed at all the equipment you can buy. I grow indoors in soil (and outdoors) organicially (mainly) So I am an odd mix of solid experience and wide eyed babyness. It'll take me a couple of daays to look through the threads to answer the questions I have, and if any are not answered I'll ask you (politely) So I write this to introduce myself and to wish you all well.


----------



## budtugger (Apr 20, 2009)

Over in England we have a similar thing but the thing with all these types of techniques is you have to be good at your nutrient control, as the roots are suspended in water, I would not suggest it to a newish grower because of the large amount of things that can go wrong, Why not grow indoors in soil/compost? As you have had good results outside. If you choose a good soil you will not have to bother with nutrition untill well into flowering, and growing in soil is very forgiving. Then you can get used to lamp hights, air exchange and all the stuff which seems very difficult but you will soon come to view as basic. Good luck


----------



## WINSTONW (Apr 21, 2009)

hey mr ganja, just hopin for some advise pls. i'm a couple days away from my 1st harvest(mr nice g13xhash plant) 8 weeks. but they are shooting new pistils out everywhere. what does it mean n what shud i do?


----------



## sykemfs (Apr 21, 2009)

What's up everyone. I'm new to the wonderful world of growing. Been burning for a while now trying to see what I can do with creating life. Just wanted to say what's up. I started a grow journal and would love some help on this because I know I will need it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/186117-my-first-ever-grow.html#post2402919


----------



## greeni (Apr 21, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


HELP, HOW DO U START A THREAD, I VE BEEN LEAVING MESSAGE 2 PEOPLE ONLY TO RELIZE THAT THE THREAD WOZ ABOUT 3 YEARS OLD LOL VERY LOUD, A AINT NO GOOD ON COMPUTERS, BUT GOT A RAW PASSION 4 GROWING WEED, SO TRYIN 2 GET N E HELP ,IF U CAN HELP CHEERS GREENI


----------



## moneymaker31 (Apr 21, 2009)

so whats good? Im new to this website and to growing. I have been a pothead for quite some time, also I have provided for the needs of others now for about 2 years. Im ready to step it up and cut out the middle man. I want to spend some money and do it right, but I want the cheapest best way so maybe some where in the medium range cost. Any advice or comments will help. I took horticulture and plant science in high school so I know a little bit about plant growth and health. I have lots of badass seeds that im ready to start with I just need some pointers on pretty much all phases.


----------



## InDippers (Apr 22, 2009)

ridenlow said:


> i think im retarted, i went to search and typed in fast blast and nothing about the plant comes up but if i go to google and type it in it brings me to here with fast blast threads what am i doing wrong


Hey Ridenlow.... (funny name!) anyways... i wanted to tell you that sometimes the search feature gives too many answers so you have to refine it in order to get what you want... also check the tag section or try diff types of search on advanced search!

btw Welcome to RIU




gavinporter92 said:


> hey i jus found this site
> and i was wondering how do u post a question
> i kinda have the same question as you besides i need to learn how to grow


hey if posting is your issue then take a look at this: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html... if your problem is where to post that question, then there is a section with pretty much every answer the FAQ. you can also search to see if anyone has had that same problem or not.... if not then you can find a part of this forum that will pertain to your issue an you can make your question there!!!! 

welcome to RIU 



Backpacker said:


> Can anybody help me figure out what I'm doing wrong. These plants are 2 months old and are of an unknow indoor strain. I saw some of the buds and they had some purp, and by the look of the leaves I think its an indica. Most of the the plants have solid green stems while a few are turning purple. Is that natural or is it a problem with nut's. What is the problem with my leaves. Sulfer???


hey backpacker.... start a journal and take more pictures... we also need lots of more information.... are all the leaves that way?? or only the ones that have fallen??? what stage of growth are you in??? then you can get most of the help ou need in order to sort out your worries!!!! 
Good luck!



mtm164 said:


> hey guys hows it goin,can anyone help me also?im a first time grower and just starting out in an attic,what items do i need to have a remotly succesfull grow?


Hey MTM welcome to the site and welcome to the wonderful world of growing... 
You are going to need as much as you want to put into your first grow.... it depends.. let us know what your expectations are, your budget, and your limitations... (laws, parents, neighbors, bitchy GF) anything.... also what kind of temps are we expecting??? and we can help you out... but to start with.... 
you will need a window for ventilation... lights lots of lights.... flower pots, potting soil (mix you can find in FAQ) and your seeds... from there you can start a grow... the better you want to get, the better your setup gets... it's that simple!!! 
Good luck and welcome.... let me know if you have any questions... and i can help you guide you to the do ityourself things i know!!! 
Good luck!



sykemfs said:


> What's up everyone. I'm new to the wonderful world of growing. Been burning for a while now trying to see what I can do with creating life. Just wanted to say what's up. I started a grow journal and would love some help on this because I know I will need it.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/186117-my-first-ever-grow.html#post2402919


Hey Sky, welcome to RIU.. i wil check out your journal and try to guide in the right direction.. i don't have much experience, but at least extend a helping hand, maybe i can help you find the information you need!!! 
Way to go with the journal!!!! make sure you have ViciusVic 7 basic pieces of information to post on journal!!! 

good luck, 




greeni said:


> HELP, HOW DO U START A THREAD, I VE BEEN LEAVING MESSAGE 2 PEOPLE ONLY TO RELIZE THAT THE THREAD WOZ ABOUT 3 YEARS OLD LOL VERY LOUD, A AINT NO GOOD ON COMPUTERS, BUT GOT A RAW PASSION 4 GROWING WEED, SO TRYIN 2 GET N E HELP ,IF U CAN HELP CHEERS GREENI


hey greeni, 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html
good luck... i hope you already found out how though!!! 



moneymaker31 said:


> so whats good? Im new to this website and to growing. I have been a pothead for quite some time, also I have provided for the needs of others now for about 2 years. Im ready to step it up and cut out the middle man. I want to spend some money and do it right, but I want the cheapest best way so maybe some where in the medium range cost. Any advice or comments will help. I took horticulture and plant science in high school so I know a little bit about plant growth and health. I have lots of badass seeds that im ready to start with I just need some pointers on pretty much all phases.


Hey MoneyMaker, stoped playing poker??? anyways there are great ideas in the setup section of the forum.... you can also take a look at the FAQ.. that will give you a basic knowledge of what you want to do.... 
Find out the space contraints.... the from there is the lighting.. depending on your preferences and your expectations!!!! hope that helps a little more... but you are not going to get much more input on this in this thread... probably try to post a qustion like this in the setup section!!!

good luck with all you grows... 
if anything just send me a message!!


----------



## cph (Apr 23, 2009)

This site is extremely helpfull. Got alot of good ideas for my first grow.


----------



## bluegreen86 (Apr 23, 2009)

I need help with my planet first time grower


----------



## MidnightGardner (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Guys 

New to forum, trying my first grow this year,dont know why as i dont smoke the shit but going to give it a go anyway.
prefered poison = mexican shroom in large amounts. no i lied very large amounts.

just got the urge to grow some weed and this looked a good place if i get stuck,as there seem to be plenty of advice at hand.

Anyway just wanted to say hi, form the UK


----------



## Lazy gardener (Apr 25, 2009)

easy growers , ive never signed up for any site like this before but have got some good tips on previous crops. I have recently built a hydroponic drip system which seems to be working. has anybody got any ideas for other systems i could try to build as a comparison


----------



## Hannigan Drake (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello everyone, I just got my order from Nirvana Global (got 5x Snow White, 5x Chrystal, 5x Short Rider, 5x Aurora Indica, and 5x Papaya, all femanized) on 4/20/09. I planted 2x Snow White and 2x Chrystal and at 4 days they are looking good thus far. I think in a couple days i will plant 2 of the Aurora Indica. I am going to be running a SoG/Perpetual harvest. My mother room has a 400W MH and is 4x4x8. My Flower room is 7x5x7 with 2x 600W HPS. Clone room is 4x3x3 with t5 dual ballast. I have had great success with KB bag seeds, but now that I have "real" seeds am a bit nervious I will try to hard and mess things up, pray for me


----------



## outdoyou (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello everyone im a first time grower, i just planted 16 plants today. I am growing outside i have 1 plant that i started about a week and a half ago so thats started to sprout up and its getting bigger everyday i know enough about growing to grow.But im sure there will be questions i have in the future so i joined here to have an easy place to get my answers im sure youll be seeing more of me ill try to post soem pics once alot of them get going.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2009)

Sup guys ? Noob here . Site looks great . Wish I had found it about 10 years ago . My business partner turned me on to the site and it looks like we will be starting a new venture soon


----------



## CanKing916 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, this is my first forum and my first grow. I purchased the 4x4x7 grow hut and a 400 watt hps hortilux bulb which i am using throughout the whole growing process. 
I am currently in the flowering stage on the second week now. I have 13 plants, 8 Mendo purps, 2 Sour Diesels, 2 Grapefruit Diesels, and 1 Church. I also just started my first cloning process. I took my clones from my veg plants so i have no mothers. I took 30 clones because i didnt know which ones would root if any at all. Two weeks and still no roots. I will be posting pics once my phone comes in. Thanks keep it lit.


----------



## birdman13 (Apr 27, 2009)

what's up dog's, cats, stoners , freaks geeks, growers, and tokers, I'm the new jack on the card, i;m a choker and certainly a smoker. i'm doing my best to grow some serious green, so i will certainly listen to any add i may get, i don't know it all , but it would be cool to know so. i'm intro myself, been puffin' on the splif over 40 x years and i desided to go on my own and grow the rest of my life, that is if some thing don't stop me, sooooooo here iam, birdman from birdland with this no # 13 tatooed on my hand, you know 13, 13th number of the alfabet, M, stands for mota, mariquana, or is that to old school.


----------



## Mentalchild (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey homie whats up ^^. I just started growing about i think maybe 2 or 2.5 weeks ago and all i been doing is i have it in my bedroom window so there is sun on it until the sun goes down and i water it like about 1/4 of a cup of water 2 times a day *sure that prolly isnt the right way* and that is about it i was wondering if im doing anything wrong or is there some better tips some people could help a homie out?







This is my plant *3* right. Im guessing it is in veg stage. The big one is being held up by 2 popsicle sticks because it decided it wanted to look like it was running away from its pot. How many stages will the plant go through and can you all list them for me?


----------



## ShackC (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi all, its my first year growing, indoor and outdoor. I and more of an indoor fan but nothing compares to the yield of outdoor, i am also a cfl only man yeah, yeah, ive heard it all but hey its cheaper i am just getting my feet wet with hydro, i built a little waterfarm setup for myself, i plan to build a aero system. so high all lol im a nor cal guy.


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Apr 28, 2009)

if you order seeds and you sent them to your house, will you be listed of any kind?


----------



## countbongula420 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey people! I just ordered a couple feminised seeds from attitude seed bank and I can't wait! I got white widow autoflowering dwarf and afghan kush feminised. Hope all goes well. Ill keep you guys posted


----------



## chopped&blazed (Apr 28, 2009)

hey so im thinking about growing my for the first time outdoors. i live in tucson, AZ and originally i thought it would be too hot in the summer to continuously be growing. but after talking to a few people, they said it was totally do-able and better because there is constant sun and low humidity. i know it will require harder work in this hot of weather, but i have a great backyard with a 5 foot wall around the whole property. has anyone grown in tucson or southern arizona before? how did it go?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 28, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Hey homie whats up ^^. I just started growing about i think maybe 2 or 2.5 weeks ago and all i been doing is i have it in my bedroom window so there is sun on it until the sun goes down and i water it like about 1/4 of a cup of water 2 times a day *sure that prolly isnt the right way* and that is about it i was wondering if im doing anything wrong or is there some better tips some people could help a homie out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now I would say probably two stages, the one they are in now and then will come the death stage if you don't stop drowning your plants. Your plants need some oxygen down there in that root zone and they ain't gettin any right now. Overwatering is the number one problem for new growers. Number 2 is underwatering. You are not under watering, good job with that, just about everything else you have is wrong, you are not underwatering though. 
Your plant isn't jumpin out of the pot, its looking for more light, stretchin for it, and of course as you found out, its not strong enough, because it can't breath, your drowning it, so you have to prop it up. You are going to need more light or they are not going to make it, even if you quit drowning them. Of course you could end up with 3 females and the fact that all of the roots will be bound together in that one pot will not matter, any males, you are screwed. 
Now before you call me any more names, I really do know that you want to do this right, you have a lot of reading to do, and since your plants are not going to need any water for at least 3 days, you have time to do it now. Read through a few journals that have been posted in the forum, a couple about 6 months old should be a big help to you. We want to help you, lord knows you need it right now. And did I mention thanx for the pictures, we like pictures, and did I mention, quit drowning your plants. VV


----------



## bbbatman (Apr 28, 2009)

OMFG there is a place that could have helped me with this Freaking awesome I was just flying by the seat on my Pants but I have alot of questions now. Of ourse I'm a new grower. Growing cause the grade and quality of the stuff out here is dropping. NAd I needed a hobbie so I picked this. Now being that I'm new, breeds and so on are not something I know. I planted a seed from a reggie and one from some smoking zona well actually 4. 2 of each they all germanated fine but only one zona and one reggie popped out of the soil in their cups. I was watering everyday not sure is I may have drowned the other 2 but at least at this point I think that I have 2 very strong plants just hope that at least one becomes a female. Can someone point me in the right direction as to how I should handle my 2 kiddies. ones been above soil about a week that other about 2 week. Feeling like a proud parent right now and I wanna do right by my kids any current parents have any advice for a newbie like me...


----------



## jacky chimp (Apr 29, 2009)

hi all,
new to this site, but joined cos there seems to be alot of good info on here, ill be sharing some pics of a desiel ryder, breeding program i am about to start.

anyway guys i look forward to picking your brains, in the close future.


----------



## Mentalchild (Apr 29, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Right now I would say probably two stages, the one they are in now and then will come the death stage if you don't stop drowning your plants. Your plants need some oxygen down there in that root zone and they ain't gettin any right now. Overwatering is the number one problem for new growers. Number 2 is underwatering. You are not under watering, good job with that, just about everything else you have is wrong, you are not underwatering though.
> Your plant isn't jumpin out of the pot, its looking for more light, stretchin for it, and of course as you found out, its not strong enough, because it can't breath, your drowning it, so you have to prop it up. You are going to need more light or they are not going to make it, even if you quit drowning them. Of course you could end up with 3 females and the fact that all of the roots will be bound together in that one pot will not matter, any males, you are screwed.
> Now before you call me any more names, I really do know that you want to do this right, you have a lot of reading to do, and since your plants are not going to need any water for at least 3 days, you have time to do it now. Read through a few journals that have been posted in the forum, a couple about 6 months old should be a big help to you. We want to help you, lord knows you need it right now. And did I mention thanx for the pictures, we like pictures, and did I mention, quit drowning your plants. VV


Nah man lol i wasn't calling you any names. Yea i was looking on that 100 questions asked thread *i think it was 100* and i was looking at the how much water they need and i saw someone say something about they water them every 3 days and every 6 days they give it some fertilizer or something idk but i stopped watering it after i saw that. I stopped drowning them i just only have a problem with the light thing i mean this side of the house where my plant is does get sun but that is the only thing for light i can use. I live with my girl at her parents and her mom does we are growing, hell she smokes with us but her dad is another thing he cant no. So i cant have a whole setup and i know jack about lights. When we find a house i should beable to get me a setup then and be alot easier but right now its kinda rough. Thanks for the help i appreciate it. Imma go look at them journels you were talking about right now.


----------



## shaggy215 (Apr 29, 2009)

I ran across this earlier...Vote4Pot.com it looks like it's just getting off the ground. Got the "Marijuana Growers Bible" downloaded from there.


----------



## SMOKE GOOD (Apr 29, 2009)

Can sumone help me what r tha best seeds i need to start wit


----------



## CaSpEr686 (Apr 30, 2009)

hey ive been tokein now for like three years and i wanna start growing i have 1 1/2 peat pots and 30 seeds 8 are now soaking in a moist paper towel and i cant grow them inside what would be best to grow these beautys after that help me please this is my first time


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Nah man lol i wasn't calling you any names. Yea i was looking on that 100 questions asked thread *i think it was 100* and i was looking at the how much water they need and i saw someone say something about they water them every 3 days and every 6 days they give it some fertilizer or something idk but i stopped watering it after i saw that. I stopped drowning them i just only have a problem with the light thing i mean this side of the house where my plant is does get sun but that is the only thing for light i can use. I live with my girl at her parents and her mom does we are growing, hell she smokes with us but her dad is another thing he cant no. So i cant have a whole setup and i know jack about lights. When we find a house i should beable to get me a setup then and be alot easier but right now its kinda rough. Thanks for the help i appreciate it. Imma go look at them journels you were talking about right now.


Do not do this, you could be putting their house at risk. Wait until it is your ass on the line. If it were my house and I found out you are attempting this you would be out on your ass that minute. It would be better for you to put them outside somewhere, you will not get any yield the way it is now, all downs, no ups. VV


----------



## Mentalchild (Apr 30, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Do not do this, you could be putting their house at risk. Wait until it is your ass on the line. If it were my house and I found out you are attempting this you would be out on your ass that minute. It would be better for you to put them outside somewhere, you will not get any yield the way it is now, all downs, no ups. VV


But that is the thing no one will find out about it because we live off the road and in a big tree area and you cant even see any neighboors. I was going to when they got a little bigger take them out into the woods and plant it in a hidden but sunny place.


----------



## Growgetem (Apr 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> But that is the thing no one will find out about it because we live off the road and in a big tree area and you cant even see any neighboors. I was going to when they got a little bigger take them out into the woods and plant it in a hidden but sunny place.


 
hello hello hello. ive been posting leftand right cant find any help, soooooooooooooooo HELP kiss-ass


----------



## Mentalchild (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry man i would help you but as you see im also a new grower, but if i get some good tips and things from others ill tell them to you to help you out to ^^.


----------



## blind2reason (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello all, 

Just introducing myself. The whole concept of growing marijuana has intrigued me for the longest time and I am finally taking the jump. I look forward to posting my progress once I have everything ready to go.

-blind


----------



## tinytot (May 1, 2009)

sorry guys im totaly new to this forum well any forum actually,ive already posted a thread saying hi thought it was on here but cant find it, anyway i will persivere and get it right eventualy .. cheers


----------



## djphatkat (May 1, 2009)

CaSpEr686 said:


> hey ive been tokein now for like three years and i wanna start growing i have 1 1/2 peat pots and 30 seeds 8 are now soaking in a moist paper towel and i cant grow them inside what would be best to grow these beautys after that help me please this is my first time



first of all, whats good?!

its good you came through to this section, but theres so much information on this forum, all you have to do is look for it! ive only been viewing for about a month and still feel a bit overwhelmed.

to answer your question more directly try a few of the 'sticky' threads in the newbie section.

heres a good one: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html

if all else fails you could toss your seeds in the backyard and hope for the best.


----------



## djphatkat (May 1, 2009)

tinytot said:


> sorry guys im totaly new to this forum well any forum actually,ive already posted a thread saying hi thought it was on here but cant find it, anyway i will persivere and get it right eventualy .. cheers


cheers, welcome bro.


----------



## djphatkat (May 1, 2009)

blind2reason said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just introducing myself. The whole concept of growing marijuana has intrigued me for the longest time and I am finally taking the jump. I look forward to posting my progress once I have everything ready to go.
> 
> -blind


hey, im sort of the same way. ive already got an op in the works, every post i read makes me more anxious to start. once i find my cam and get a couple mroe things in order ill start a few threads of my own including a journal


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 1, 2009)

Welcome BBBatman, Jacky chimp, Shaggy, Casper and blind to reason, hope you enjoy your visit with us. 
A special thanx to indippers and phatkat for helping welcome some of you folks and as phatkat has pointed out you will all want to start journals, go back and check. a few pages ago I posted the 7 basics you will want to discuss if you are just getting a grow area set up.
Check out some journals that other new growers have started, many of them have pictures in them, and we like pictures. Again welcome to our group. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 1, 2009)

tinytot said:


> sorry guys im totaly new to this forum well any forum actually,ive already posted a thread saying hi thought it was on here but cant find it, anyway i will persivere and get it right eventualy .. cheers


You may be able to find it by going to your profile, you may want to change some setting while you are there as well. 
Firs thing first, click on your screen name, that will take you to your Member Profile, click on show all statistics , this will give you a choice of show all posts by tinytot or Show all threads Started by Tinytot. Show be pretty easy, you have two posts, this is one, the other would have to be our thread if you started one. You could take a short cut, I just want you to look at the page.
Number two, click on myrollitup and in the control panel choose change options. Make sure you are Subscribed to the threads you post in, you can even choose e-mail notification if you like. This way, when you post and someone responds you will see those threads listed on your myrollitup page. Its heck when you can't find your own thread.  VV


----------



## kayos (May 1, 2009)

hey guys i'm just starting my first grow..... just started to price everthing up now the dude down at my local place is gonna put me together a 10 plant setup for £250...... he gonna give me enviro lights to use all the way through is this ok.... i mean ive read that ppl use them for veg stage but will these be ok for the 12/12 period...cos this dude swears to me that i will get same results as hps with less off the cost...... ?


----------



## realtalk08028 (May 1, 2009)

hey im new to this and im ready to start growin but dont kno wat to get to start with i admit im nervous and anxious at the same time so can anybody tell me if the water farm kit is gd to start with thats wat im thinkin of goin


----------



## realtalk08028 (May 1, 2009)

hey there wats up do u kno anything bout growin


----------



## johnnysacoseeds (May 2, 2009)

Hello all, kinda skipped the formalities and just started askin' questions on some of the other forums, lol. 
I have very limited outdoor growing experience from about 15 yrs ago, but now I'm getting set up for a small indoor grow. I've done quite a bit of research, and believe I'm about ready to get back in the water... I received some stock from Nirvana today, posted my experience in the Strains forum, very simple. I intend to finish up my hardware list and order this coming week from High Tech Garden Supply, should run about $900 - $1000 for 4x8 grow room set-up. I'll post grow-room details in the grow room forum... Hope to have everything in place by the end of the month to start growing a single Short Rider (autoflower). We'll see what I learn from that, and grow from there.
One thing I could use, is some detailed info on great proven base soil mixes and additives (percentages would be helpful). I'm not trying to get into an AN type system, more basics. I will start a grow log when that time comes. I'm really looking forward to the growing and board interaction.
Thanks!


----------



## SmartStoner519 (May 2, 2009)

Hey Everyone I Have just started out about 5 days ago i Have 4 plants in average size planters all about 2-5 inches tall with the first set of leaves they are all starting there second set of leaves. I have been using scotts potting soil and some all purpose plant food.. they are in a 2x2x4.5ft white room with 3 feet of the walls covered in tin foil i have 3 lights two 125 watt spot plant gro bulbs and one 100 watt compact flourecent that puts out like 3000 lumens all hanging on adjustable straps about 8-10 inches from the top of the plants i have them on a 18 on 6 off lighting schedule the water i have been using is rain water and and when i didnt have that today i used tap water with the all purpose water food in it. I have a thermometer with the plants i try to keep it around 75-78 degrees. I have a 8x8inch square vent in the ceiling. i also have a fan blowing in there all the time....ANY COMMENTS WOULD BE GREAT thankyou


----------



## FullMetal22 (May 2, 2009)

Hey yall.
I use to be a member, back when the site was alot more haggard. But it has come together fantastically! Keep up the good work. I see their is alot more users also, nice haha. 
i got about 6 atm, 3 days old


----------



## avatar! (May 3, 2009)

Its always nice to see another cannibus social networking site!
Glad to be here


----------



## just4giggs (May 3, 2009)

i have no idea where to begin i think i want to try a bubble system and maybe one plant is this a good start. i don't have a green thumb more like black thats why im more interested in the ponics and also my funds are limited i really want to grow a weed plant as a conversation peace for the bachlor pad. any advice well be great.


----------



## ron.britten (May 3, 2009)

i wanted to know what should i get for my soon to be babies.
aeroponic is the way i'm going with fog; i need to know how much advace nutrionce to use.
i have chosen juicy Roots,piranha,tarantula,voodoo juice,bud blood colossal BB,big bud, ? for the overdrive super bud blaster what is it and how can u get it lol i'm using Dan's time line. outside grow.


----------



## hellzie (May 4, 2009)

good morning. im new to the site and am loving all the information i am reading it is helping me ALOT thanks to all !!!!


----------



## Rachface11 (May 4, 2009)

Im not really new to the site. I joined last year, and honestly, I forgot about the site. LOL i get high alott. i love it, im better when Im high. and I think its awesome to talk to other people who enjoy what I do. Im trying to get into growing. I tried last year, but I had to kill them. this year, I have a more isolated space and I know a bit more about what Im doing. Ive got a thread going somewhere on my current garbage can grow. Im attempting a shot glass grow too, so yeah. PEACEE. =D


----------



## Rachface11 (May 4, 2009)

hey whats up?


----------



## swooper (May 4, 2009)

hey whats up from australia just had a few bongs and had a look at this site its friggin awesome!!! so i had to sign up, thinkng about starting a crop soon got a mad space for it so gonna have a read over the forums and get an idea whats got to be done, i think ill do it in 2 cupboards 1 for vege stage and 1 for flowering but anyway have a good 1.


----------



## purpleblackwhite (May 4, 2009)

*whats good?*i think i got an issue with one of my plants
it has two bulb looking tings on it. check my picture and help me out please
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b34/sqirlking/Picture0388.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b34/sqirlking/Picture0389.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b34/sqirlking/Picture0390.jpg


----------



## ShackC (May 4, 2009)

welcome all.


----------



## Stickybudz420 (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys, Stickybudz here, just signed up saying hello =)


----------



## LordGiggityGoo (May 5, 2009)

Wus good everybody.....I been growing my plant fpr the last 2 months and i just got it in to the first week of 12/12 and i want to know how it looks....
....Sorry some of the pictures are blurry got shitty camera....


----------



## Mentalchild (May 5, 2009)

Welcome people who joined that i didn't get to say hi to ^^. PurpleBlackWhite are the bulb looking things on te bottom of the plant near the soil where your finger is? Nice plant/or plants LordGiggityGoo.


----------



## SunflowerSamurai (May 5, 2009)

Hey Rollitup, I'm Sun, brand new, just planning on looking around, learning how to grow, and eventually (hopefully) being able to contribute


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 5, 2009)

purpleblackwhite said:


> *whats good?*i think i got an issue with one of my plants
> it has two bulb looking tings on it. check my picture and help me out please
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b34/sqirlking/Picture0388.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b34/sqirlking/Picture0389.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b34/sqirlking/Picture0390.jpg


leave them alone and they will fall off, those are the cotyledon leaves, put there to feed your plant for the first part of it life and then be discarded. No worries. VV


----------



## purpleblackwhite (May 5, 2009)

whats wrong with this plant?? hellp


----------



## UNTbowls (May 6, 2009)

what's up guys?
just joined not to long ago, any texas growers?


----------



## HighAddi (May 6, 2009)

Hey what's up people. I'm a long time smoker, first time grower. In the beginning of researching a set up. Any recommendation? First I will explain what I'm thinking of doing and feel free to give me some pointer.
1. The box
The box will be 4'6"x4'x3 most likely pine. the out side will resemble an armoire. The inside will be covered in a white vinyl. This is for three things, one white to reflect light, two vapor seal, three a tight seal will help keep bugs out. Two small mounted oscillating fans. Mounted around half way up. At the bottom a unidirectional intake valve, 3" diameter. the single action intake should keep bugs out. At the top one squirrel cage fan that vents out. (no carbon filter). Just a few dryer sheets tacked into place. (changed weekly) mounted in the top right corner a air purifier/ozone ionizer. 
2. Lights
I'm hearing mixed things about LED's. I was thinking a 90W UFO with 4 screw in CFL's for budding? The CFL's will be mounted on the sides of the box and will not be moveable. I am drawn to LED's and CFL's because of the low heat given off and the low power required to run them. I ran the numbers and with a set up like this its the equivalent of running an old tube style TV 24/7. (a sad number of people do that). 
3. Hydo or Soil?
No clue how do I choose? 
4. Nutes
No clue... brands to recommend?
5. What ill be growing
I only smoke Blueberry strains. For the most part. I love it! I do everything I can to get my hands on that. So it only makes cense that thats what I would grow. I also plan on growing with a Scoge??? I think its called. Any thoughts or tips on that?

Well I think that covers it. Any question or comments would be a great help!


----------



## desert bud (May 6, 2009)

Hey this is desert bud. I've read alot of stuff on here an decided to join. Everything I've read is pretty cool nice to see that there are good people out there whiling to help.


----------



## desert bud (May 6, 2009)

Hey this is desert bud. I've read alot of stuff on here an decided to join. Everything I've read is pretty cool nice to see that there are good people out there whiling to help.


----------



## desert bud (May 6, 2009)

hey everyone this is desert bud. I just recieved my medical card. I started my first grow on april 30th its may 5th and the plants are about 2" tall. I started with buddha white dwarfs because they said they were good for beginners and fast. From what I've read they take from 9 to 11 weeks from seed.


----------



## livininpeace (May 6, 2009)

whats up people......im a newbie, got a closet grow goin on, i think a couple have N deficiency


----------



## Mr Squadellah420 (May 6, 2009)

Im new i have few growing in rock wool n some in soil but i have tried this once before but it failed due to security risks... but now those should be all gone and i can enjoy things... but id figured id post


----------



## Mentalchild (May 6, 2009)

Welcome all new people ^^. Hope you all find everything you need at rollitup .


----------



## delusion (May 6, 2009)

Hey guys, been a member on here for a while havent done much posting but thought id introduce myself! Does ordering seeds automatically get tracked my dea and so forth? if so how do i make friends with a local grower enough so that maybe he/she would mail them to me? any ideas?


----------



## bluntman54843 (May 6, 2009)

i wondering if you could help with out with this question on dr. greenthumb it say when a plant will flower indoors and outdoors. chumaluma flowers indoors in 45 days and outside, is around october 1st, but like bubba kush its 70 days to flower indoors and outside september. i don't understand do outdoor plant start to flower before 12/12 .


----------



## Oinkle420 (May 7, 2009)

Hey all , I had a name on here awhile back but can't for the life of me think of what its called LOL so I made a new one... to stoned or somethin . I live in Nova Scotia, Canada and have been a proud smoker for almost 3 years now, I don't think i've missed many days since I started haha. I enjoy reading the great info on here it really helps to understand what it takes to grow awesome BUD.


----------



## JonRoch (May 7, 2009)

I think I have a one female plant maybe two, out of six. they are only three weeks old none of the other ones are showing anything, but I think I see the two things that indicate sex but I'm not sure. Is it still a little early to tell?


----------



## Philouza (May 7, 2009)

hi all and thanks.


----------



## cashmoney101 (May 8, 2009)

long time reader, new member. lookin fwd to a lot more education here


----------



## rollinkool (May 8, 2009)

I am new to the Rockies without contacts so I am forced to take a shot at planting some of those left over seeds. Any "Rocky Mountain High" advice is appreciated


----------



## djphatkat (May 8, 2009)

Rachface11 said:


> Im not really new to the site. I joined last year, and honestly, I forgot about the site. LOL i get high alott. i love it, im better when Im high. and I think its awesome to talk to other people who enjoy what I do. Im trying to get into growing. I tried last year, but I had to kill them. this year, I have a more isolated space and I know a bit more about what Im doing. Ive got a thread going somewhere on my current garbage can grow. Im attempting a shot glass grow too, so yeah. PEACEE. =D


best of luck! ill ty to keep an eye for your journal if you start one.


----------



## djphatkat (May 8, 2009)

cashmoney101 said:


> long time reader, new member. lookin fwd to a lot more education here


im sure youll be able to find out any info youre looking, good luck.


----------



## djphatkat (May 8, 2009)

Rachface11 said:


> Im not really new to the site. I joined last year, and honestly, I forgot about the site. LOL i get high alott. i love it, im better when Im high. and I think its awesome to talk to other people who enjoy what I do. Im trying to get into growing. I tried last year, but I had to kill them. this year, I have a more isolated space and I know a bit more about what Im doing. Ive got a thread going somewhere on my current garbage can grow. Im attempting a shot glass grow too, so yeah. PEACEE. =D


not sure what a shot glass grow is, but ill swoop by and check it out.


----------



## bc1303 (May 8, 2009)

i just planted my first seed, and it popped up yesterday im doing a closet grow and need advice can anyone help me out? right now im low on cash being a college student but all i have right now is a lamp with a 4o watt bulb a fan a running.........


----------



## imanoob (May 9, 2009)

Been Mr Anon for a long time...hoping some of you clever stoners can help me out


----------



## pothed1 (May 9, 2009)

hi...first time grow.. super skunk seeds 100% feminised...so far so good...in 4th week of flowering and need to hurry up as i have a time restriction..my question is whether any one noes how much yield will be lost if i cut hours to 11 on and 13 off? and how much this will speed up the process?


----------



## Anjinsan (May 9, 2009)

Hello! *waves*

Am 3 weeks into my first real grow. It's bagseed but it's got me purchasing more and more lights, reading more and more articles and just generally having a spot of fun. 

I have a regular 18" fan that rotates blowing. Using 18/6 w/timer. Using cool and warm cfls and a 2 tube 60" cool white fluor unit. Using organic fert soil. I also put timed released fert sticks in there. I'm thinking that was a mistake though...no ill effects so far but after reading a bit more...oh well. I'm ordering AK 48 seeds...they'll be hand fertilized as opposed to spike n pray. 

Three plants...two are a hair over 6" tall...one is 4" tall. All show indica leaves. 
1 6" plant is growing off very well, very bushy already has 4th node. Close tight branches...I pray it's a gal. 1 4" plant looks identical to the "good" one just smaller. The other 6" looks more stringy. Thinner stem, longer space between branches...my guess is it's a male? I dunno. ;P

My space is a semi-walk in closet in the basement. It looks like I'll have a good 5' clearance under hung lights...comfortable. 3.5' wide. 6' deep. 

I registered here because half of the questions that I googled...led me to threads here!!!  Plus you guys have an arcade! 

Any advice you can give I'll take! I'm hoping to get Marley type fodder from the bagseed...and know enough to do up a vigorous ak 48 to "one hit" realm.


----------



## Anjinsan (May 9, 2009)

Hello! *waves*

Am 3 weeks into my first real grow. It's bagseed but it's got me purchasing more and more lights, reading more and more articles and just generally having a spot of fun. 

I have a regular 18" fan that rotates blowing. Using 18/6 w/timer. Using cool and warm cfls and a 2 tube 60" cool white fluor unit. Using organic fert soil. I also put timed released fert sticks in there. I'm thinking that was a mistake though...no ill effects so far but after reading a bit more...oh well. I'm ordering AK 48 seeds...they'll be hand fertilized as opposed to spike n pray. 

Three plants...two are a hair over 6" tall...one is 4" tall. All show indica leaves. 
1 6" plant is growing off very well, very bushy already has 4th node. Close tight branches...I pray it's a gal. 1 4" plant looks identical to the "good" one just smaller. The other 6" looks more stringy. Thinner stem, longer space between branches...my guess is it's a male? I dunno. ;P

My space is a semi-walk in closet in the basement. It looks like I'll have a good 5' clearance under hung lights...comfortable. 3.5' wide. 6' deep. 

I registered here because half of the questions that I googled...led me to threads here!!!  Plus you guys have an arcade! 

Any advice you can give I'll take! I'm hoping to get Marley type fodder from the bagseed...and know enough to do up a vigorous ak 48 to "one hit" realm.


----------



## Aequitas4 (May 9, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm trying my hand at growing my own also, like most here. I used to be a partner in a setup of over 50 plants, however i just watched and helped with small chores in the growing and caring for the plants... i specialized in transportation haha. I'm VERY interested to learn as much as I can and have been cruising sites and books for years. I finally found a legit space and such, I germinated some seeds from the 50 plants i used to work with. My ladies r about 3 weeks old, maybe older. I did 6 about 3 weeks ago and did 6 more just this week for more of a continual harvest. I'm completely new to everything with the exception that I've been around large project since i was 14. I grew up in Sonoma Ca, but moved to Huntington Beach Ca about 4 years ago. I'm a female and get a lot of shit 4 attempting to do my own, but im pretty sure i can do this. All my life I had a vegetable garden and loved watching my plants grow and always wanted to become a farmer. Profiting off of something I can nurse and grow. Well, my life went less towards vegetables and more towards mj, a whole new definition of herbs! I'm not stupid about plants, i'm just a lil ignorant about all this about lights and such. My ladies have two sets of leaves and are looking very healthy, however, I haven't set up my room 4 them just yet. I've have them in plastic pots after germination, outside... idk if thats best but I'm constantly watching them. This IS my job @ the moment so any suggestions on what I should do (i.e bring them inside @ nite, or what) will REALLY help! All my ladies seem 2 b doing real well, but i'm real concerned leaving them outside is hurting them...?


----------



## digbudug (May 10, 2009)

whats the best new strain for starters, prefferbly a strain thats from '06-'08 cannibus cup. 600 hps/mh closet hydro grow w/ da works. Also a phat dap to all my hommies spreading da love down south (texas!) and for all those angels spreading the knowledge of the forbbiden fruit ~_-

digbudug


----------



## Anjinsan (May 10, 2009)

digbudug said:


> whats the best new strain for starters, prefferbly a strain thats from '06-'08 cannibus cup. 600 hps/mh closet hydro grow w/ da works. Also a phat dap to all my hommies spreading da love down south (texas!) and for all those angels spreading the knowledge of the forbbiden fruit ~_-
> 
> digbudug


Well I'm a newb but I studied the crud outta your question so...

After reading about 1,000 description sometime several times each ;P...I ordered AK48. I ordered this because:

It grows short and bushy as opposed to tall and stringy. 

Primarily a indoor plant. 

It is very forgiving of a beginner's fumbling ways. 

It is a VERY popular strain right now. IMO popular means there will be lots of people commenting/discussing it's growth.

Strong THC content and a nice sativa/indica blend. 

Skunk 1 was also a finalist in consideration for me as I was looking for a vigorous, sativa/indica blend plant that many, many people have enjoyed/grown. Skunk 1 has a "better" flavor than AK48...but AK48 is higher THC...closer to 1 hit weed. Ultimately besides the THC content...I read that skunk 1 is often the strain given for free with seed orders...so I figured maybe I'll get lucky and get both!!!


----------



## digbudug (May 10, 2009)

Thanx Anji Ive read the same bout ak and skunk also... but alas those strains are a lil older then what I'm lookin for, as I'm in this to make sum money I'm thinkin I need sumthang newer trendier. so far I've got my list narrowed down to super lemon haze, super silver haze, barneys utopia haze for my sativa blends & homegrown's cheese, mt cook by kiwi, or barney's Nitghtshade (indica blends). ANY recommendations?


----------



## Anjinsan (May 10, 2009)

digbudug said:


> Thanx Anji Ive read the same bout ak and skunk also... but alas those strains are a lil older then what I'm lookin for, as I'm in this to make sum money I'm thinkin I need sumthang newer trendier. so far I've got my list narrowed down to super lemon haze, super silver haze, barneys utopia haze for my sativa blends & homegrown's cheese, mt cook by kiwi, or barney's Nitghtshade (indica blends). ANY recommendations?


SSH was on my top 5 too. Durban's Poison and Northern Lights 5 X Haze rounded out my top 5. 

Skunk and Northern Lights are VERY hardy plants for indoors from all that I've read...so plants that use those genetics SHOULD be hardy as well.


----------



## coffin420 (May 10, 2009)

hello everyone i got a bud grow box tent 4x4x7 and getting a 600watt hps and got a 8 plant bubbler trying to figure out what type of fan and filter cause going to be growing in attic in garage?


----------



## pothed1 (May 10, 2009)

im 33 days in to flowering my super skunk plant. it is 3 n half feet tall under a 250 watt hps in a 1x1x2 budbox. i have noticed just yday that some of the white pistills (and i mean only very few- about 20 individual hairs out the 6 plants) have turned orange/brown already. the bud still hasnt developed properly and i believe i still got another 3-4 weeks to go.. any theories on what is cuasing the premature oranging of the small percentage of pistills?


----------



## Anjinsan (May 10, 2009)

I'm guessing you should either look for a similar thread or start one pothed1. I think this might just be for saying hi to new peeps. Hi.


----------



## Wallmandummy (May 10, 2009)

Just saying hi I'm a new to growing infact i will be setting up my 1st grow room as soon as my inline fan and carbon filter is in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kush1331 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome all


----------



## Smokin' (May 11, 2009)

Hello to all!!! Happy growing and Happy smokin!!!


----------



## rollinkool (May 11, 2009)

how can I gain access to "Market $"?


----------



## rollinkool (May 11, 2009)

Hi - do you know how to gain access to "market $" at the top of the page? Can you purchase/sell here?


----------



## shermdout (May 11, 2009)

Shermdout og (kush) whats crackin


----------



## Joebu (May 11, 2009)

Hello, first time grower here! Learning from my mistakes and using this site for any problems that arise in the future! Using an old footlocker for my endeavors. I'd like to thank everyone who contributed to all the stickys (threads and herb)!!


----------



## sleezyceezy (May 11, 2009)

im using a 300w crystal clear bulb. will that work till i can get better lighting?


----------



## mjman (May 11, 2009)

Hey what's up im new to the grow world, just have a quick question if i start my seedling inside can they be moved outside after about four to six weeks??


----------



## J.Ruhland (May 11, 2009)

Well whats up yall. Im New to growing but damn sure not new to the sweet sweet cheeba. Anyhow i have a legit hydroponic setup, i always have questions and love talking with fellow pot head growers. Any advice or want to chat hit me up for sure. Take care guys n gals


----------



## petergriffon (May 12, 2009)

What's up everyone. New here and new to growing. I just built a hydro setup in my closet with 2 14gal rubbermaids and 2 1ft bubbleers in each.....pretty simple setup and low cost. At the recommendation of a friend, I bought a 90W UFO LED.....I think it was 60/40 red/blue...or close to it. He's had great luck using his for veggies and herbs, so I thought I'd give it a try since I'm not comfortable with the heat that regular lights put off.


----------



## Happymask (May 12, 2009)

Hi everybody I'm a first time grower I have no idea what strain im growing all I know its weed. It's some kinda ditch weed that was sold to be by a friend and I plucked the seeds and germenated them now i have two little sprouts that just poped out and I pray one of them are female. I have them growing in an old dufflebag i converted into a growbox. Yes its very ruff and the effectivness is to be determined.


----------



## cheafinkush1721 (May 13, 2009)

the equator myth IS true. dont ask me how, but i have read on here that it is true. if i were you i would just grow them outside. you arnt getting full potential growth from that window, there fortaking you double the time to grow.


----------



## Pukeleg (May 13, 2009)

how do i start a thread? I have no thread button


----------



## SirForest (May 13, 2009)

Howdy All
I am breaking my post virginity. I want to say how pleased I am to find this site, I was tempted to start a stealth grow but now after finding this site I am certain I want to start one. I have started building a grow box 48h x 41w x 24deep and plan on using cfl lights. My plan is to use the SCROG method, I am thinking of buying some White Widow seed for this grow but i am willing to take suggestions if there is a better strain for this.
As soon as my lights come in and i get my seeds I plan on starting a new thread and hopefully gettin some of this sage advice that i have witnessed so far.

Awsome job guys


----------



## chkn915 (May 13, 2009)

Hello everyone ive been doing alot of research on growing and i want to thank everyone for there input.


----------



## Puffin23 (May 13, 2009)

what up fellow pot heads..well i am kinda new to growin and might need some help. i have done acouple small grows in the past but never budded. but i did some readin and put together a 6 drip hyrdoponic system with a 10 gallon container, rockwool rocks, the drip line to all six pots, 3 inch net pots, the pump, with 2 225 led red and blue spectrum light. i dont know what nut. to get and when to apply them please reply and give me ur input so i can grow better thanks


----------



## elf43 (May 13, 2009)

hey everyone, i'm new here and was wondering if someone could help me out. i have some plants about a month old, ten inches tall, 60%sativa and 40%indica. when is the best time to prune and top? Anyone?


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 13, 2009)

Hey Everyone! I'm doing my first grow... check out my grow journal.... see how I'm doing. I just switched them over to flower 4 days ago... I see the starting of the sex, but I'm not sure. My camera isnt good enough to take any descent pic's, sorry. But they look just like calyx without pistols. anyways, I know, be patient, haha anyways, I hope to meet some rad people here, and gain some knowledge on the way! Hit me up!


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 13, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/189189-grandaddy-seeds-first-real-grow.html


----------



## SengX (May 13, 2009)

i have a question about my plant becuz i accedently compleletly broke off the tip of my weed plant so i was wondering what i should do about it and if it well grow back on its own oh yeah and my plant is in flowering stage so well it have any affect on my plants?? plz any help is welcome...


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 14, 2009)

SengX said:


> i have a question about my plant becuz i accedently compleletly broke off the tip of my weed plant so i was wondering what i should do about it and if it well grow back on its own oh yeah and my plant is in flowering stage so well it have any affect on my plants?? plz any help is welcome...


I'd say top it at the next available spot. How tall is it?


----------



## Wain (May 14, 2009)

What up stoner fam how hi is everybody 2nite


----------



## bigdaddydan (May 14, 2009)

what's up people? i'm a new member here and just starting the journey of self-growth. just wanted to say hello and i look forward to the advantages that this great site could provide for my future endeavors. peace!


----------



## libyangrow (May 15, 2009)

hi everbody this is libyangrow and i wanna say high to everbody. and i was wandring if any body has any advice on growing outdoor in hot climates because i live in libya and summer here is very warm 40c. and does any body know how long it takes the attiude to deliver seeds.


----------



## Op White (May 15, 2009)

I am planing on mating two Diesel Riders this summer, but I am going to India in mid July. So I was wondering how long it would take to mate and get seeds from these plants. Anyone know?


----------



## Droski7 (May 15, 2009)

Whatup RIUers, hope everything is going good. Dr0sKi here repin the South. Keep it real.


----------



## Nancy Adler (May 17, 2009)

Wanting to buy in Southern Vermont, Western Mass any ideas


----------



## don4 (May 17, 2009)

i have a plant thats just 2 1/2 months old iknow its female already cause its got pistils all over it,but its leaves have started yellowing and dying from the bottom up, every time a new node grows. ive added a little more nutes to the water,it was 10-10-10 but i just double the dose last watering to see if that would help.does anyone no what this could be? my other plants are fine but were in other kind of soul with some ferts already in it


----------



## Brother G (May 18, 2009)

Whats up everyone. Im very new to the life of growing weed. Im getting a new apartment and i want to grow indoors, does anyone have advice on certain seeds, techniques, anything. Only problem is that i have confind space. I dont plan on distrobuting, just personal.


----------



## guccibox (May 18, 2009)

Hey, hows it goin people. Just planted 3 seeds in 3 pots and im waiting for the magic to happen!! Im an electrician, so got my hands on a MH light for nothing.

Was wondering if anyone could tell me the light cycle that i use from now on?? or even for the next few weeks, just to get it goin.

Thanks


----------



## markusmaximus (May 18, 2009)

It's partly because I've never known what to do with them, and partly that it just felt wrong to throw them away, I have a large collection of seeds.........What should I do with them?


----------



## Demo Spec (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys, im in cali usa, been tokin for 2 years now and have a ghetto grow room set up, gonna make a more sophistiated one when i get the chancem, wish me luck!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 19, 2009)

Nancy Adler said:


> Wanting to buy in Southern Vermont, Western Mass any ideas


What you have posted is not allowed in any public forum that I am aware of, that is what pm's are for. You will probably be taken for LEO now and will not get any responses. Especially if you don't have your PM's turned on.
One violation will get you frowned at, any more may get you banned. Probably not the idea you were looking for?? VV


----------



## ChemIndeuced (May 19, 2009)

I'm a college student, been smoking since I was a wee preteen. I've long been interested in growing and now is my first time living in a place I have my own room outside of my parents house, so I'm growing. I have some primo bagseed growing right now, been 3 weeks, as a practice for my order of feminized Short Rider seeds. Everything with my trial run is going well and as soon as my seeds come, I'll start a grow journal. I hope some people take interest and follow my journal, I could use the input.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 19, 2009)

If you start one they will come. And if you remember to include picture, they will come back. In the meantime, you should view some journals that are similar to the space you have. Tell them how great their setup looks and ask questions, they will respond. Please remember to post a link to your journal in your signature so folks can find it. Welcome all of you. VV


----------



## growerboy (May 19, 2009)

Hi mates,

first time poster, long time lurker here.

I'm growerboy, from southern europe, a newbie ganja grower.

I found some seeds in the weed and decided it was time to try it out: it's working... but this is another story (I mean: another thread).

I wish to THANK YOU for the big load of useful information you're providing to the growers community.

C'ya soon (meanwhile...  )

Bye!


----------



## ChemIndeuced (May 21, 2009)

VVVVV my journal is in the early stages now VVVVV


----------



## Robo high (May 21, 2009)

Hi im new to growing ive smoked weed for awhile and im mainly her to learn about growing


----------



## cruzplaya (May 22, 2009)

Sup
Im Cruz,
I smoke alot of weed but lately its getting expensive.
So now im growing it.


----------



## green as grass (May 22, 2009)

hello new to rollitup.org this site kiks butt


----------



## Canadian Crazy Train (May 23, 2009)

hey there, just saying hi. I have just begun my first adventure. I have been blessed with several fem. Train Wreck seeds, and from what I read this may be a toughee to start out with. Using d.w.c. and twin 400's. Anyone with any suggestions or help would be great. ttys


----------



## MustBeTheGanj (May 24, 2009)

Heyy Im Not Exactly A New Grower, Ive Grown For The Past 3 Years But Theres Only One Question That I Have To Ask.... I Was Tranplanting One Of My Plants And I Accedentally Ripped 3 Of The Long Roots Off..... Will This Have Any Effect On The Plant? Or Will It Just Resume It's Growing?


----------



## pzo (May 24, 2009)

hi all! I am a new grower with my first crop. I decided on outdoor organics, and so far have not been disappointed. The nutes are self explanitory, but i have questions about training and topping, in order to increase my yeild as well as ensure security. I started early with 11 plants and now have 9 . is it too late to train them to grow latterally and will this effect my yeild? also when sould i begin topping?


----------



## MustBeTheGanj (May 24, 2009)

You Should Pinch About 2 weeks After Your PLant Has Started Its Vegitive Stage Of Growth, I Usually Do It Just Before They Start To Flower To INcrease My Harvest But Thats Just Me


----------



## Mr.BostonGeorge (May 24, 2009)

Yeeeah this is so exciting! I'm just starting my first plant. Everything looks good but I have so many questions. Thanks for putting this site together whoever you are. Much apriciated.


----------



## sugarbag chronic (May 24, 2009)

hey guys/girls im new here trying to gather advice on indoor growing for my 1st attempt. been growing outdoor for bout 8 years.


----------



## sugarbag chronic (May 24, 2009)

im starting a few seeds under 2ftgrowlux twin 18watters,and have 2 cuttings under a 400watt mh lamp on 24hrs in 4x4x6area,currently trying to decide on a medium for transplanting.thinking coco or bubbleponics


----------



## sugarbag chronic (May 24, 2009)

hey iv grown outdoors a bit,tieing your plants over has worked great fo me and is hardly stressful on the plant.basicly all side and bottom branches grow up with the top. no cutting no topping.topping out doors can see strong wind rain and stoms blow your plant to bits if not supported prperly because the strong single stem has been split into multiple stems that are alot weaker.


----------



## ineedsomehelp (May 24, 2009)

okay i have this setup(pictures below) and its my first grow. i have a 30w cfl lamp that gives off 175w of light. i also have a poster board with alluminum foil wrapped inside it so my plant gets maximum heat. Is this a good enough setup. Also i have my seeds germinated what do i do next?


----------



## joystick (May 25, 2009)

howdy. i made this account a long time ago but i'm getting ready to try my first grow.


----------



## nutter11111 (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys, i have smoked mj before but am new to growing. Thanks to the guys/gals who have setup this site !


----------



## Pazcat (May 25, 2009)

Hey all
Im a new member, this site looks great with lots of information that i will find useful and some friendly people too. Thanks to the admins and members for such an informative place for relative newbies like me.
I was just planning on winging my first indoor grow and learn as i go but having come across some very useful info here i can start in the right direction and get to some germinating asap, im all excited now.
My main concern is that i have 2 areas to choose from and the one i would prefer to use is only 80cm in height not sure if thats a problem or not i dont particularly want a big plant anyway, the second area i can pretty much choose the dimensions but is not what i want first up.


----------



## pzo (May 25, 2009)

THanks for your advice. I have read a couple of grow guides, but they were unclear about some things, and having help from some experienced people, i feel is the best way to "fill in the blanks". I have a few more questions maybe you could help me with.
as i said, i started early, so my babies are pretty big for their age, and i was hoping to force flowering in another three weeks or so, but i started with bag seed, and my babies have not started to show sex yet. my first question is, what is the best way to induce flowering early with an outdoor crop, if you recomend that i do it at all?And is there a way to determine sex at the current vegitative state? They are pusing three feet tall, and they are in danger of becoming root bound in the three gallon buckets they live in now. I was hoping to transplant once more into 5 gallon buckets, and induce as soon as i can. How long should i wait to allow them to recover from the transplant before i induce them?Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Reyes (May 25, 2009)

im a new member....i started my plant on march 20th.......its about a foot and a half talll.......all them stems are small in diameter........should i start over......im using miracle grow potting soil.....i was told that its bad for they plant cause the ph level is very low......i have a basic setup a 1.4'x1.4'x3.4' grow box, 4" fan, 10" and 2 low watt lights.....any suggestions


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 25, 2009)

Reyes said:


> im a new member....i started my plant on march 20th.......its about a foot and a half talll.......all them stems are small in diameter........should i start over......im using miracle grow potting soil.....i was told that its bad for they plant cause the ph level is very low......i have a basic setup a 1.4'x1.4'x3.4' grow box, 4" fan, 10" and 2 low watt lights.....any suggestions


It is not the soil, it is the lights. The ph level of the water you add is what will determine the ph of the soil. GardenKnowm harvested 8 oz of 3 female plants using Miracle Grow soil and water, no added nutes. He wrote a book about it, you might want to check that out, Marijuana Buds For Less. VV


----------



## Silv3rINC. (May 25, 2009)

hey been a member for a bit but mostly just read stuff and look at pics looking to step up my knowledge. form portland in montana now for school and the flow and knowledge here doesnt compare so im looking to find that here instead lol.


----------



## rgodsey27 (May 26, 2009)

i was wondering if some of my plants will live and grow buds or will they all die..

cuz they are all so close to each other and i dont have room to move them..

here is a pic


----------



## nilaya1986 (May 26, 2009)

I am a new grower and I have two questions that I really asked you to give answer.I 'm using grow box whose dimensions are 192x192x192cm perfect closed.I' m planing between 30-50 plants on the surface with 2 HPS lamps from 600w and two fan. Also, I'm using aeroponic system with a sprayer. My questions are: 
1. fans have to work constantly all during 18-24 h light period, or in a certain interval, several times a day? 
2.sprayers have to work constantly during the light period or several times a day? 
I've reviewed tons of films and read lots of books but the answers to my questions not mentioned anywhere. 
Much to me if you gave me the answers, because they are two things that really worry me. 
thank you very much​


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 26, 2009)

nilaya1986 said:


> I am a new grower and I have two questions that I really asked you to give answer.I 'm using grow box whose dimensions are 192x192x192cm perfect closed.I' m planing between 30-50 plants on the surface with 2 HPS lamps from 600w and two fan. Also, I'm using aeroponic system with a sprayer. My questions are:
> 1. fans have to work constantly all during 18-24 h light period, or in a certain interval, several times a day?
> 2.sprayers have to work constantly during the light period or several times a day?
> I've reviewed tons of films and read lots of books but the answers to my questions not mentioned anywhere.
> ...


Soo... you have just a little more than 6' cubed, two 600 watt hps each covering 3' by 6'. hmmm...... You are going to air cool the lights right? Separate from intake and exhaust.
1) Your co2 eating monsters will require 'fresh air' that has not had the oxygen depleted all day every day. your fan needs to be capable of exchanging the air every 3 to 5 minutes and will require an intake. you can't pull air out of the space with out replacing it. Your intake can be passive, unless smell is an issue and you will be using a carbon filter, then it will need to be active, requiring a fan, and that fan needs to be slightly smaller than the exhaust fan. 

2) Sprayers, what are sprayers? Oh, you mean something in some kind of a hydro system using some kind of medium?? The watering schedule is medium dependent. And then it can depend on were they are spraying, top water using drip/sprayers or in an aero system. 
I know folks that let their systems run 24/7 and some that run them on timers, it depend on what you are growing in. You will have to provide some more information. VV


----------



## Ãlmage (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys, just wanted to say hello to everyone! Happy smoking!


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (May 27, 2009)

alrite boys im merklez new member signed up today im on the first week of my first grow


----------



## HammerFace (May 27, 2009)

what's up people! I'm just signed up today, still doing all kinds of research as much as I can before I get started. Livin in the great state of cali like lots a y'all. Thanks mad kinds for all the great info and great people! This site is super helpful for most all of my questions. Once I get underway i'll keep everybody posted and hopefully people'll get to know me and i'll get to know y'all better. Happy growing!


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (May 27, 2009)

alrite boys im meklez im new i just signed up to day im in my first week of my first grow ive got 13 on the go im using a 600 watt hps any tips


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (May 27, 2009)

u alrite so u havent even started yet


----------



## Lancashire Boi (May 27, 2009)

Im thinkin of gettin some LED grow lights to make my pocket happy. Theres bare mixed opinions on LEDs so i can't make my decision. So 2 questions. 
1. Do they actually work?
2. Do they work as well as good as a sodium grow light in comparison and why ?
3. Would you buy them?


----------



## Lancashire Boi (May 27, 2009)

lancashire boi said:


> im thinkin of gettin some led grow lights to make my pocket happy. Theres bare mixed opinions on leds so i can't make my decision. So 2 questions.
> 1. Do they actually work?
> 2. Do they work as well as good as a sodium grow light in comparison and why ?
> 3. Would you buy them?


i just did some research and i dont need this question answering anymore. Thanks


----------



## thebc (May 27, 2009)

hi just signed up but been reading here for the last couple of months or so, you guys have a healthy load of knowledge.
Swim is new to growing and has a problem, a few of his plants from seedling grew quite long slim stems (2 to 3 inches) while in peat pellets after paper-towel germination (before putting them in light) and have bent considerably under the weight of its first leaves.the plants are just over a week old from seed and was wondering if this is normal and will they straighten and stregthen when been in the grow room vegitating for a bit, they have only been under the light for the last 2 days (envirolite) and are looking a very healthy green but no other problems.
The seeds were barneys farm phatt fruity if thats any help.
also anyone else had experience with this plant? whats the smoke like etc?
thanx in advance


----------



## Discgolferman (May 27, 2009)

Whooooo Hoo!!
Hi there fellow green thumb. Im a greenhorngreenthumber. Im getting my first clones tomorrow and Im going to tossem outside. Im new at this so it will be a learning experiance. I do see one thing..It seems like over watering them in the beginning is a no no.
This seems like a great site, Im sure Ill be here often. I hope to make you ole vets proud.


----------



## Charlie Murphy! (May 27, 2009)

Whats the best way to grow in hot climates like texas? I'm also by a lake


----------



## top soil (May 28, 2009)

hi everyone i just bought a areo 6 n hoping to learn how to use it to my best advange,i dont understand how to start with out the seed stick things it came with so im hoping this site can teach my how to start a plant from my own seeds


----------



## top soil (May 28, 2009)

no i havent started yet dont know how was gonna dig the seeds out that came in the areo garden sticks n put in my own


----------



## damida12 (May 28, 2009)

hey im damida...and im a extra newbie...ive never grown before and i dont even know how to start..i live in boston and alot of people have told me this isnt a good place to have an outdoor plant..wat complications will i face?


----------



## DeeZy x 313 (May 30, 2009)

I'm on my second grow now and i just picked up some of those miracle gro single packets with a NPK of 24-8-16. My plants were turning yellow and struggling about 3 weeks after they sprouted. The miracle gro worked out great and they've shown new life. I was wondering what kind of nutes should i give them during the flowering phase and should i change the lighting. i'm using 8 four foot long flouro's. 
thanks for any post's


----------



## Cap K (May 31, 2009)

What's good fellow smokers/growers! Just wanna kinda chronicle my first grow (low budget). Of course I'm open to suggestions and criticism. Anyway, I currently have six plants nearing the end of their second week of flowering and frankly for a low budget cfl grow I think they look damn good! Ive got 3 or 4 strains and I'm not sure what they all are. I do know that I have a White Rhino and I'm pretty sure that another one is Black Velvet, which is a crossbreed between Purple Kush and another strain which I'm not familiar with. There might also be a Blueberry/Northern Lights No. 5 cross. Gonna have to wait and see.

I got em in Scotts topsoil inside 5 gallon pots and I'm using Miracle grow, Superthrive, & I introduced Jamaican bat guano once I started flowering. I was using 60w equivalent cfls and upgrade to 100w equivalents about a week ago, but I just came across actual 300w cfls yesterday so I should be real good now. I was gonna get a 400w hps bulb before I found the cfls, but the ballast was gonna set me back at least $125. This being a low budget grow, that was'nt in the budget.

Looking forward to harvesting close to the end of July and I would like to have some new babies on their way by the end of June. Have not tried cloning yet, I just don't feel confident enough yet. Besides I have quite a few seeds left so I might as well put them to good use. I don't even have the proper setup for clones yet so I'll get to that later. Just can't wait to smoke and sell my own shit and I know ya'll feel me on that!


----------



## Cap K (May 31, 2009)

I don't know what your budget is like, but if you could get your hands on some Superthrive, Bat Guano, and maybe some Floralicious along with maybe a 400w hps light you'd be in da game then.


----------



## DeeZy x 313 (May 31, 2009)

alright thanks where can i get that guano or the other nutes because i don't like using the internet to buy stuff to grow and lowes and wal mart just aren't cutting it anymore. did you only do 6 plants and got all females? i have 6 right now in veg stage but i'm gonna clone them to find out what they are then keep the females and clone them more.


----------



## weedTHEpeople (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey all, im newb here just saying hi!


----------



## Hydrotron (Jun 1, 2009)

hoog if it looks ok...its ok.... dont change anything until a problem develops. slow growth is ok right now. rember your plants will get up to double there size after you start flowering. right now your main concern is keeping it healthy which it seems like your doing. Dont change a thing. by harvest (most likely around oct) that this is gonna be huge if its outddor in full sun.


----------



## Dr. Phatty McBlunt (Jun 1, 2009)

hey wassup i am a newbie here. i ve never grown before so i need some help. i wanna try outdoors since i live in the emerald green city of seattle. i was wondering what kind of light and how many watts i would need to grow just one plant. ive already made preperations for my grow area i jusd need my lights. i am only planning on growing one (probably 2 in case one goes bad) for personal smoke. i ve been told i have everything i need and i just need to go get my lights. my budget isnt high so i cant get all high tech. (bad scenario when you want to get high) i just wanna know what types of lights i need and cheap ones at that. my goal is to get lights that are cheap but will do the job efficiently for 1 to 2 plants. any comment or advise will greatly help thanks


----------



## Mister Bigspuds (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all, new on here so treat me gentle ! OK I have done my homework and plan a bud box of 1.2m2 with say 8 plants, I would like to ask some advice, I work all day so was thinking of using a wilma drip system, is this ok or would I be better off using coco/soil in pots, also pot size I have heard one gallon (5 litre) per month of plant life so Im believing 3 gallon pots. I plan to use a 600w hps lamp x 1 as this seems to give the best ratio of light vs power and I plan on using a bud box with carbon filter etc.

I pay my electricity prepaid on a key here in the UK , can any members advise what the consumption will be and what precautions I should consider

Thanks for any advice guys !!


----------



## lizzlizz418 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey all. First time attempting this. I have germinated my seeds and I am ready to move them to a cup or planter to start.... I "kind of know what im doing" but I don't. I would love any advice, opinions, feedback. I am only trying this with 3 or 4 plants. This will also be indoors. I dont have all the money in the world to set up this extreme grow room. Just going to put them in my basement with the grow lights.


----------



## woodds (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey wats up...I have been around this site for at least 2 yrs. I already had an account my name was bog, I made a couple post about my purple power and other stuff. But I made another account. I have no idea what Im doing when it comes down to growing ( I have 2 keep it as cheap as possible, low budget) so I was hoping you all can help. Peace


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello, nice to meet you all.

I moved to a new area recently and no longer have weed contacts, so we decided to try and grow our own. I've read a few guides and watched some videos, this site has been helpful so far. Excuse all my nooby questions over the next short while lol


----------



## DurbanPoisonFiend (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I'm far from being a rookie grower but i am new here so might as well come through here nd let it be know.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 3, 2009)

DurbanPoisonFiend said:


> Well I'm far from being a rookie grower but i am new here so might as well come through here nd let it be know.


I have seen that screen name before?? We will need picture of course, please put them in your journal. 
Welcome, all of you, to our little group. VV


----------



## blazhero41 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm attempting my first grow too. Still deciding between soil or hydro. What are you guys doing as first timers?


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 3, 2009)

check out my threads need help


----------



## Sir Walter Raleigh (Jun 3, 2009)

ok im about a month into my first grow i have 2 feminized Kushberry in soil w/ hydrotan pebbles my PH is really low and wont go back up... right now the PH s at about 5.5 i have the liquid PH up/down but am not 100% sure what to mix it at. I put 5ml into one gallon. and fed them yesterday, no change so far.
what do i do, please help?!


----------



## xsteward01 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a few plants its my first grow its outside I need help the tall ones look a little droopy my small ones need help also


----------



## pdub420420 (Jun 3, 2009)

what up....new grower here......first of all should let yous know what i have going.....8 girls 1000 watt, temp controlled shed, 460 cfm blower, 5 gallon buckets.......girls started outdoor, now indoor obviously.....having 2 problems ph, and spidermites........knocking down ph pre watering, hit spidermites with dr doom spray, then went to safe 3 in 1,,,,,now they look sad and have a film on them,,,,and smells bad.............early stages in blooming........been 2 days.....looking like chem burn,,,,,,,how long should i wait till i freak out?


----------



## xsteward01 (Jun 4, 2009)

hows everyone im new from so cal , im retired and just got my dr recommendation in riverside county hope to get to know you guys


----------



## feminized41 (Jun 4, 2009)

hello everyone. happy days.


----------



## DGMGH (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi was wondering if you could help me. I was wanting to cancel my membership here and close it down. Can you advise me how to do this?


----------



## drp (Jun 5, 2009)

I just joined today--probably about 12 hours ago. There is an interesting button at the top of the home page called "Market." When I hit it I'm told I don't have sufficient access rights, either because of some listed conditions that I know don't apply or because I'm a new member. So it must be because I'm a new member. How long do I have to wait to access this button and does it have anything to do with marketing marijuana? I'm in a legal medical marijuana state so I thought this might lead to helpful info on legal medical marijuana marketing.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 5, 2009)

i think u have to become a elite member


----------



## cannagrowshit (Jun 5, 2009)

hi, a wee question for all you experts out there. ive recently started flowering my plants after 4wks veg. the vegging was done under a 400w mh and the plants grew fast and wanted for nothing. they are now under 1 400 hps and a 1 600 hps. as soon as they went into 12/12 they stopped growing and haven't budged in five days. the conditions are good, ph, heat, humidity, ventilation etc. only change is the light cycle the lights and the nutes. ive started adding 2mls of bio bloom to 2mls of bio grow per ltr. i'll be uping the bloom soon and dropping the grow to 1ml. the plants look heaithy with no yellowing or wilting etc, they have just stopped growing. what could be wrong? i,m new to growing and so far have been following advice for this site, with good results. any advice on this? thanks.


----------



## getok boys (Jun 5, 2009)

hi new members here,can anyone tell me solution for heat stress?


----------



## grow space (Jun 5, 2009)

hellow all new growers!!!


----------



## Reefer777 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

New to growing or should I say it's been a while. I need help in getting started out. I have things brought already as far as the lighting. Have seeds from sensiseeds which are good from what my grow friends say. I need to know what kind of soil I should use, pot size and pretty much what kind of food to feed them. Please point me in the right direction for growing under 400W MH and HPS in soil. 
Thanks, Reefer


----------



## andy1978 (Jun 5, 2009)

Alright all am new to all this growin and shit and need some help please  i have my room all sorted out lights ventilation and shit i just need to know now what type of soil i need or what mixtures i need to us to get me started? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## drp (Jun 5, 2009)

What is an elite member? Length of time as member? Number of posts? Something else?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 5, 2009)

xsteward01 said:


> I have a few plants its my first grow its outside I need help the tall ones look a little droopy my small ones need help also


Welcome to our forum old man, I see your retired, does that mean you are older than I am, I was born right before they invented dirt.
Now lets see..... hmmm... the number one problem for new growers is over watering. The number two problem is under watering. Problem is they can both look the same at first, so we will need more information to help you. The yellowing leaves at the bottom could just be not enough light getting down that far, they can be cut off at any time. 
Your plants roots need oxygen for optimal growth and the way the get it in soil is when it dries out. As the soil dries the air is pulled down to fill the space the water used to occupy and your plants get to breath. If you water it more often than necessary you will literally drown your plants. This is the reason Hydro Growers use air pumps and air stones to put extra dissolved oxygen (DO) in the reservoir, so the plants roots get the oxygen the need. 
Your plant seem to look healthy, other than the bottom leaves, try not watering for a few days. Garden Known says you need to get a feel for your plants, feel the weight wet, then wait 3 days and feel it again. Pick up the pot and feel the difference. I use a moisture meter, got it at wally world for less than $5.00, you might want to check that out. 
Welcome to our forum and thanx for the pictures, we like pictures and did I mention we like pictures. VV



> Reefer777 Hi guys,
> 
> New to growing or should I say it's been a while. I need help in getting started out. I have things brought already as far as the lighting. Have seeds from sensiseeds which are good from what my grow friends say. I need to know what kind of soil I should use, pot size and pretty much what kind of food to feed them. Please point me in the right direction for growing under 400W MH and HPS in soil.
> Thanks, Reefer


Welcome Reefer, you said soil so that leaves this old man out. If I were going to grow in soil or any amended soil, I would read the DirtBag's Journal, Pornfolio. With 400 watt light just stop at a three gallon size, don't go to the 12 gallon monsters DirtBag uses, you don't have his 1000 watt light. VV 



> getok boys hi new members here,can anyone tell me solution for heat stress?


Lower the temperature and wait?? Is this a trick question?? Welcome to our group anyway. VV 



> cannagrowshit *plants stopped growing*
> hi, a wee question for all you experts out there. ive recently started flowering my plants after 4wks veg. the vegging was done under a 400w mh and the plants grew fast and wanted for nothing. they are now under 1 400 hps and a 1 600 hps. as soon as they went into 12/12 they stopped growing and haven't budged in five days. the conditions are good, ph, heat, humidity, ventilation etc. only change is the light cycle the lights and the nutes. ive started adding 2mls of bio bloom to 2mls of bio grow per ltr. i'll be uping the bloom soon and dropping the grow to 1ml. the plants look heaithy with no yellowing or wilting etc, they have just stopped growing. what could be wrong? i,m new to growing and so far have been following advice for this site, with good results. any advice on this? thanks.


Wait, they will adjust and take off. Welcome to our group. VV 



> pdub420420 what up....new grower here......first of all should let yous know what i have going.....8 girls 1000 watt, temp controlled shed, 460 cfm blower, 5 gallon buckets.......girls started outdoor, now indoor obviously.....having 2 problems ph, and spidermites........knocking down ph pre watering, hit spidermites with dr doom spray, then went to safe 3 in 1,,,,,now they look sad and have a film on them,,,,and smells bad.............early stages in blooming........been 2 days.....looking like chem burn,,,,,,,how long should i wait till i freak out?


The film is the Neem Oil, if you don't like seeing that film you could mist them for a few days, it will rinse it off. When you treat for Spider Mites, you need to make sure you spray the underside of the leaves, that is were the eggs are. It is not a one or two step process. It requires the things you have done. Do not stop there. Treat them every 3 or 4 days for two weeks, then weekly maintenance. You might consider putting them back on vegging light schedule until they recover. I thought about that statement for a second or two, don't just consider it, do it. Please? VV

Welcome feminized, hope you enjoy your stay. VV


----------



## tpo3 (Jun 5, 2009)

hello everyone, i just recently got my hands on about ten seeds, i put them in a small dish with a moist paper towel below and on top of the seeds, i am waiting for them to germinate, when they do i want to put them in a flower pot and stick them in my attic, i have a small 60 watt lamp will that work? thank you.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 5, 2009)

drp said:


> What is an elite member? Length of time as member? Number of posts? Something else?


It is a special membership, $60.00/ a year, gives you special privileges. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 5, 2009)

tpo3 said:


> hello everyone, i just recently got my hands on about ten seeds, i put them in a small dish with a moist paper towel below and on top of the seeds, i am waiting for them to germinate, when they do i want to put them in a flower pot and stick them in my attic, i have a small 60 watt lamp will that work? thank you.


The first part will, the second part will not, You will germinate them and plant them, then if you put them under a 60 watt incandescent bulb........ they could die, they will not produce anything. You have some research to do on lighting. VV


----------



## Krippler22 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sup Guys! Krippler here. Hoping to start my grow here in a few days. Any good hints for a beginner?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 6, 2009)

andy1978 said:


> Alright all am new to all this growin and shit and need some help please  i have my room all sorted out lights ventilation and shit i just need to know now what type of soil i need or what mixtures i need to us to get me started? any help would be appreciated.


My bad, I said i would try and make sure all new members get noticed if they posted in this thread, sorry Andy did not mean to ignore you. All of the soils and mixtures that are recommended on our boards work. SO you would have choices. 
To get you started, create a journal. Say what? 
See its like this, if you want to get intelligent answers you need to give us all of the details, and these would belong in your journal. Then every time you post in your journal it comes up as a new post, and adds to the number of pages and responses to your journal, folks start to notice it and stop by to view it, maybe post a comment or two. Put all the shit in there, what and how, etc. Pictures are a necessity, couple of different ways to do that, I only know one, people excuse that because I am old.
While you are working on your journal, thinking about what you will put in there, read some journals posted by other folks that sound like a similar size space to yours. Pick a couple that are at least 6 months old, and a few that are newer, kinda like having a mentor, and a companion. Remember to post comments in the ones you read, tell them what a great set up they have, and then ask questions, they will respond. 
You can put a link to your journal in your signature, that is in MyRollIt, Control Panel, Edit Options. I have even seen people ask someone to visit their journal when they had a question they were having to wait a few hours to get. And that is ok, we will try and help each other as we can. 
When you get your journal up, please send me a link. VV



> Krippler22 Sup Guys! Krippler here. Hoping to start my grow here in a few days. Any good hints for a beginner?


Welcome Krippler, I would do all of the above. RIF, its not just a slogan. Starting a grow can be $100.00 or ..... you need to provide details in your journal. VV


----------



## bradisradder (Jun 6, 2009)

I am also new to growing MJ, but, I have a bunch of plants including one that looks kind of like MJ, it's called Texas Star Hibiscus. Should I plant some around this plant?
Here is a picture of a TSH.





Thanks! :]


----------



## tpo3 (Jun 6, 2009)

ok, i woke up this morning and they looked like they were germinating and i was extrememly happy, but now what is the next step? im trying to put them in my attic, but what soil do i use and what kind of lighting do i need to buy? also watering, im not sure when and how much water to use.. thanks vv uve already been a great help so far.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 6, 2009)

Peet pellets are inexpensive and available at the big box stores. A pack of 50 is $4.99 + tax at Menards. I used then for the Blues first go around, you could take a look at how I did that by going to that Journal, there should be a link in my signature. Planting the seeds through the first transplant is only a page or two. Attic spaces are either hot or cold, insulating them is imperative. VV


----------



## MaryJane777 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote..
*Reefer777* Hi guys,

New to growing or should I say it's been a while. I need help in getting started out. I have things brought already as far as the lighting. Have seeds from sensiseeds which are good from what my grow friends say. I need to know what kind of soil I should use, pot size and pretty much what kind of food to feed them. Please point me in the right direction for growing under 400W MH and HPS in soil.
Thanks, Reefer



Hi reefer, tried to send you a PM but couldn't...like your 7's You should check out some soil grows like Old Frog, Dirtbag, Dr. VanDankenstein's grow class 101, etc... Find someone on here whose been successful & has a set up you'd like then get to know them!! Lot's of different styles & ways to get to the same end product. Just do your homework & lots of reading. RIU is a great forum to ask questions AFTER you've done your homework. Some of the older grower's don't have much patience with us newbie's but there are plenty of successful grower's who will take time to help you out... just gotta find em'!! I hear Fox Farm soil is good. Hope your grow goes well. MJ


----------



## B.B's (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a new grower and i have a super grow closet using rockwool cubes. i'm 4 weeks into flowering and things are looking good so far, but 2 of the plants have yellow leaves on the lower and middle. its been a week and it hasn't spread to the top so are they ok? the colas are getting bigger and i'm leaching every 2 weeks. when do i stop watering them before i harvest in 4 weeks?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 7, 2009)

B.B's said:


> I'm a new grower and i have a super grow closet using rockwool cubes. i'm 4 weeks into flowering and things are looking good so far, but 2 of the plants have yellow leaves on the lower and middle. its been a week and it hasn't spread to the top so are they ok? the colas are getting bigger and i'm leaching every 2 weeks. when do i stop watering them before i harvest in 4 weeks?


Why are you having to leach, I assume that is the same as flushing, every two weeks, are you having some problem that makes this necessary? Usually yellow leaves towards the bottom is an indication that not enough light is reaching that far down, many of us remove the bottom 1/3 of the plants for just that reason, we want the light concentrated on the colas at the top. Why stop watering? If you mean stop nutes a week would be sufficient, I run mine until harvest. 
We need your journal, I am making a lot of assumptions here, like you are using rockwool cubes, so I assume hydro, have no idea which system though and pictures are necessary for diagnosis of potential problems. Or you will just get dumb answers like this. VV


----------



## Justokin (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello everyone new here love this site bin browsing for a while finally decided to post yay lol!

Recently just started my first grow 8 Ak47xLowryder,6 Wos Pakistan Ryder and 12 Wos Afgan Kush Ryder will post pics when i get a chance cheers.


----------



## tanman1990 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here. New to smoking and growing. Smoked for my first time about 2 months ago, now I ordered some seeds and will be planting 1 or 2 plants soon. I'll make a post in the outdoor forum.


----------



## tanman1990 (Jun 9, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## my420meds (Jun 9, 2009)

Thought I would come in and post here, as I have been lopin' around for a week or so. I am new to growing, and have a small CFL set-up going, with soil. I will eventually go hydro, but I am very cool with what I got at the moment- it's moving at my pace.

I am a little concerned one main issue- nutrients. I have started them out with Miracle Grow, so I know they are okay for a few weeks, but what about after that? I have time, and I am in no hurry, and I plan to let my plants veg for at least another month or two. What should I be feeding them in this stage? I know it's gotta be more Nitrogen than anything, but any recommendations on some brands or specific supplements?

Other than that, so far so good, and I know this community has all the knowledge I need to continue on...awesome website, awesome clan!

Nice to meet y'all, and thanks for all of your support and help.


----------



## stoneysgrill (Jun 9, 2009)

Quick question 
I need info. on producers of wraps.......
[email protected] hit me.


----------



## superdave5 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey everyone Ive been on here a few weeks and really enjoying this site. I havent got around to the newbie threads becuase I took it more as new to growing tomato plants instead of new to the site. I am a very small grower out of california (strictly under the prop 215 guidlines) Ive been a patient for about 4 years now and every year I enjoy getting more involved. Not necessarily with growing I always keep it under my limit, but as far as spreading the good word of what medical MJ does for people. There are very narrow minded people out there and if one person can make a difference why not try. As far as growing It has become a passion of mine. I enjoy everything from start to finish and enjoy learning many new things. Shit almost want to start growing vegetables. SERIOUSLY. Growing up I had many issues like ADD, Axniety and even drug addiction. ( have been clean for almost 6 years now from perscription drugs and all other drugs) Im a firm believer in vitamins and organic supplements. MJ has literally illiviated my axniety and I have become an even more productive person becuase of it. Ive had great paying jobs since I started using MJ medicinally and just want to share my experiences with you guys. Sorry if Im going too in depth but just wanted to introduce myself and what Im about. I still have many questions about growing ( I dont care to know names or any personal info just advice) and the political side to medical MJ and anyone willing to help in the future just know that it is much appreciated. thanks again everyone and happy tokin


----------



## superdave5 (Jun 9, 2009)

victor when leaching every 2 weeks assuming you mean flushing are you following the flush with more nutrients??? I flush once a week but as soon as I flush I follow with a fresh batch of nutes. This illeviates robbing your plants of nutes and still flushes the nasty stuff. And like people said above removing the bottom portion of the plant will help focus the plants energy on bigger colas. If your looking for pop corn nugs then just let the plant go. If your looking for big long colas veg your stuff for however long you do and right before you switch to flowering cut of 1/3 of the bottom portion. When you about 10-14 days from harvest stop using nutes and use just water and maybe even some clearex or some kind of solution that rids the salts for about a week. Then when your about 3 days from finish use just water. They also have products like final flush that help rid the salts and add flavor.


----------



## GodLovesUgly (Jun 9, 2009)

GodLovesUgly here,this is my first post. hello all. I've been hiding in the shadows for a while reading posts and gaining tons of knowledge! I couldnt resist anymore and decided to join.


----------



## parker1994 (Jun 10, 2009)

whatsup everyone i had three inch plants growing in large styrofoam cups with amazing organic soil and little drainage holes.. everything was looking good until when i woke up this morning.. my absolute best looking plant lost all of it's density in it's stem and basically was crippled completely bent over down to the soil.. 

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANY INFO APPRECIATED


----------



## ski high (Jun 11, 2009)

parker1994 said:


> whatsup everyone i had three inch plants growing in large styrofoam cups with amazing organic soil and little drainage holes.. everything was looking good until when i woke up this morning.. my absolute best looking plant lost all of it's density in it's stem and basically was crippled completely bent over down to the soil..
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANY INFO APPRECIATED


Did the cat get it?? 

anywho, I am knew here to and cant wait to start growin see ya all round


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Jun 12, 2009)

do you have to check the PH when using foxfarmsoil?


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Jun 12, 2009)

check your equipment, you might need to invest in some stuff like a chiller or air conditioner for the fresh air, any will do, alittle space heater to control the humidity plus a thermometer to always check it, then fans well one will work, i used two an ocilating fan and a air ionizer that helped with both the smell and air movement, that should help sustain your plants for as long as you want.


----------



## pothead gamer (Jun 12, 2009)

hi im new here..... always down to know othere growers ..... live in LA.... i love my xbox 360


----------



## GodLovesUgly (Jun 12, 2009)

i have got seedlings that have been sprouted for two days and one piece of taproot making its way out the bottom of the rock wool. When is the best time to transfer these seedling into the DWC system? should i quit worrying and just transfer them?


----------



## tvanharte (Jun 13, 2009)

hey i have tried growing before always having bad luck finally got one that looks pretty think cause of the rain cause im growing it outside it got to much water an turn yellow brown spots pulled the dead leaves off an i transplanted it into a bigger pot its pretty big now it came out of the dying stage an now greener then ever but now im getting the same thing yellow leaves brown spots very bottom ones thou rain has not been thats much i water it but nit much due to im tryin to dry it out from all the water but its not growing taller for some reason lil spout are comming from the stem an not growin any bigger seems to be getting bigger but its been lke month now jst wondering if it might be cause of all it went thru will grow a lil slower like i see red an white hairs its startin to bud but from what i have been told should be bigger any suggestion on what i can do to maybe give it a boost plant food sprey it with something be happy to know what i can do for to get bigger an im afraid it will stay this small resultin in just the top bud fully budding nothing else so plz help thanks


----------



## prizm23a (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry guys....i posted in the wrong place and i cant figure out how to delete it...ive never really used a forum before.....I am new to growing in fact this is my first grow. i am using a rubbermaid tub 29"L x 20"W x 16"D and lined with heavy duty aluminum foil with 5 cheap wally world 24" grow strip lights that claim 17 watt input 75 watt light output but all the bulbs are 20 watt full spectrum putting out about 4000 lumens i think with a 4"cpu muffin fan for air circulation. i have 6 plants that are about 4 weeks old and i topped em an bent all the branches down and ran em along the ground letting the tops grow up towards the light. when they get too close to the light i just shape em some more. i have tons of beautiful looking leaves except for what looks like dried out brown tips on some that extend down the ridges of a couple and it looks like i have alot more plants than what i do. i have been in to 12/12 light/dark for 3 days. i would greatly appreciate ANY advice anyone would like to give on any part of my setup.....thanks very much in advance


----------



## RaoulDUKE2323 (Jun 13, 2009)

new here too. I have the "Bible" and the DVD's from Jorge Cervantes as well as this kick ass forum of which I have found very informative information. Look forward to posting pictures and chatting with all you to gain info and most of all experience. peace


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 14, 2009)

> ski high Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parker1994*
> _whatsup everyone i had three inch plants growing in large styrofoam cups with amazing organic soil and little drainage holes.. everything was looking good until when i woke up this morning.. my absolute best looking plant lost all of it's density in it's stem and basically was crippled completely bent over down to the soil..
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA, he probably just watered it every day and drowned it, that is the number one problem for new growers. Welcome to our forum both of you.VV



> xXkillerklownXx do you have to check the PH when using foxfarmsoil?


No, you do not have to, most of us want to so that we maximize production. No one forces us to. VV 



> pothead gamer hi im new here..... always down to know othere growers ..... live in LA.... i love my xbox 360


Welcome pothead. VV



> GodLovesUgly *when should seedlings in rockwool be ready for placement in DWC?*
> i have got seedlings that have been sprouted for two days and one piece of taproot making its way out the bottom of the rock wool. When is the best time to transfer these seedling into the DWC system? should i quit worrying and just transfer them?


Bingo, you should quit worrying, and wait a day or two or not its your choice. If you put them in a dwc system too early you may need to top water for a few days, until enough roots get out the bottom. It will be evident, if that is necessary the will be dropping in a day or two. 
A single root out the bottom? DWC? Your top watering now? So the only thing that changes is the location of the plants. Chill, good start. VV



> tvanharte *new grower*
> hey i have tried growing before always having bad luck finally got one that looks pretty think cause of the rain cause im growing it outside it got to much water an turn yellow brown spots pulled the dead leaves off an i transplanted it into a bigger pot its pretty big now it came out of the dying stage an now greener then ever but now im getting the same thing yellow leaves brown spots very bottom ones thou rain has not been thats much i water it but nit much due to im tryin to dry it out from all the water but its not growing taller for some reason lil spout are comming from the stem an not growin any bigger seems to be getting bigger but its been lke month now jst wondering if it might be cause of all it went thru will grow a lil slower like i see red an white hairs its startin to bud but from what i have been told should be bigger any suggestion on what i can do to maybe give it a boost plant food sprey it with something be happy to know what i can do for to get bigger an im afraid it will stay this small resultin in just the top bud fully budding nothing else so plz help thanks


Breath!!! wow, that is one long sentence. GOT ANY PICTURES. You are asking for our opinion about the size and health of your plant. You can see it, we can't. 
In general, if only the bottom leaves are having this problem, and you 'transplanted it again' and if you have buds forming now, move back 20 paces, do not kill it with kindness. Many of us that grow indoors cut off the bottom branches so we have only the top bud and nothing else, is that a problem? VV



prizm23a said:


> sorry guys....i posted in the wrong place and i cant figure out how to delete it...ive never really used a forum before.....I am new to growing in fact this is my first grow. i am using a rubbermaid tub 29"L x 20"W x 16"D and lined with heavy duty aluminum foil with 5 cheap wally world 24" grow strip lights that claim 17 watt input 75 watt light output but all the bulbs are 20 watt full spectrum putting out about 4000 lumens i think with a 4"cpu muffin fan for air circulation. i have 6 plants that are about 4 weeks old and i topped em an bent all the branches down and ran em along the ground letting the tops grow up towards the light. when they get too close to the light i just shape em some more. i have tons of beautiful looking leaves except for what looks like dried out brown tips on some that extend down the ridges of a couple and it looks like i have alot more plants than what i do. i have been in to 12/12 light/dark for 3 days. i would greatly appreciate ANY advice anyone would like to give on any part of my setup.....thanks very much in advance


I think you are going to need a bigger set up and more light. Thanx for the pictures, ditch the aluminum foil as soon as possible. VV




> RaoulDUKE2323 new here too. I have the "Bible" and the DVD's from Jorge Cervantes as well as this kick ass forum of which I have found very informative information. Look forward to posting pictures and chatting with all you to gain info and most of all experience. peace


Welcome Raoul. VV


----------



## Hylander (Jun 14, 2009)

Maybe I was suppose to post here first... I musta been hy.

Good to see so much info, and so many willing to share.

I'm getting a warm fuzzy feeling, we all know what that probably is!


----------



## Findog22 (Jun 14, 2009)

This is my first post. I am not really sure how this works but I have a couple of questions.


----------



## prizm23a (Jun 14, 2009)

i have to have very limited space due to security reasons...i know it sounds weird but im hopin a couple are males so i can open up some room...i used aluminum foil to make the most out of my light and to also keep light out of the tub during dark hours...someone in chat earlier told me to use mylar...any thoughts? is it heat reasons why u want me to remove the foil or sumthin else? thanx for ur advice


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 15, 2009)

Hylander said:


> Maybe I was suppose to post here first... I musta been hy.
> 
> Good to see so much info, and so many willing to share.
> 
> I'm getting a warm fuzzy feeling, we all know what that probably is!


Welcome Hylander. Yep, you must have broke the rules.lol Glad the karma is good, stay a while. VV



> Findog22 This is my first post. I am not really sure how this works but I have a couple of questions.


Welcome, Findog. The way it is supposed to work is that you ask your questions. There is only one stupid question. The one you don't ask, because if you don't ask, you will for sure, not get an answer.  VV



> prizm23a i have to have very limited space due to security reasons...i know it sounds weird but im hopin a couple are males so i can open up some room...i used aluminum foil to make the most out of my light and to also keep light out of the tub during dark hours...someone in chat earlier told me to use mylar...any thoughts? is it heat reasons why u want me to remove the foil or sumthin else? thanx for ur advice


A better way of saying it might be, I expected that about 1/2 of the seeds would be males, so I planted about 2 times the number I wanted and will take the males out when they show sex?
Aluminum foil needs to be very smooth or it can create 'hot spots'. The light gets reflected in an uneven pattern. Mylar is more reflective, it needs to be smooth also. It is more expensive than aluminum foil. VV


----------



## alxxv2 (Jun 15, 2009)

hello all!

new to this, i have 2 18 in plants growing outside and a 10 in as well. The plants were a accident. ha

im more interested with indoor growing. i have 3 good seeds that just cracked and now in the process of setting up a closet grow room.


----------



## av8r (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Guys. I just joined the site while doing some growing homework. I threw out some bagseed and a few decided to start growing in the yard, so I potted them and stuck them under some lights. They seem to be doing ok after week three. Lots of awesome info here and has been a big help. Cool site! Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say hi to all and hopefully, with a little luck, I'll have something worth posting pics of soon, unless I fuck it up LOL (and it's likely).


----------



## Charbear (Jun 15, 2009)

Help I am new to this. I am tired of buying marijuana for my medical needs, and would like to grow a couple of plants in my garden. Were would I find a place in northern California to buy plants? I would really appreciate some help Thank you


----------



## 1whositswiththefireflower (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Guys I've been on this forum for a couple of weeks gathering info and learning how to grow my plants and my stealth grow box. I plan on starting a grow journal probably by this weekend. Thank you all for you help.


----------



## weedchamp420 (Jun 17, 2009)

well im new to the site and new to growing as well im in the last 2 weeks of flowerin and is looking forward to reading tips and tricks to prepare for and to harvest my plants i have 4 plants in a 3 by 3 grow room with a 1000w convertible balast for the mh and the hps i have a decrent ventilation system but definatly upgrading to a 4x4 hut with a proper ventalation system after this batch. im using alot of canna products for my medium and nuets
they all seem to be goin well oh and great job on the post on this site its helped me dramatically


----------



## seedy70 (Jun 17, 2009)

hi friends, do you know what can make plants in flower period start to self seed . the room is clean and no hermies ? the lights went out when a fuse triped, could this shock them to seed ? and the compost was also used after a good crop. temp'78c all healthy and very normal other than the spurt to seed, also they are seeding in 25 days .thanks for any help.


----------



## lollypop (Jun 17, 2009)

hi all. I have a problem with some strange lowryder 2. 3 are just growing and growing,just leaves.3 have little white flowers that have a touch of powder mildew!!! I cannot find any pictures of a thin tall plant with small flowers. HELP.


----------



## hknight89 (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys im new just using this to learn more about growing and hopefully get some answers to the many questons I have. I have 3 plants all female they are about 2 weeks into flowering. One looks really good, but the other two dont look as good its like they started flowering later than the other. They also are kinda slouchy and dont have as many leaves as the other. I have them inside on a timer 12/on 12/off feed them molassis prob about everyother day, I have 2 flouresent lights and a small fan for circulation. Coulds someone give me some ideas on how to help my plants?


----------



## neven (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello I'm new-ish here. I'm a first time grower but long time toker, i have always wanted to get into the growing part and am finally going to . i have spent about 4 years on and off reading various books and websites and forums. And the reason i chose this site is simple, great help. you have alot of knowledgeable people here and 80% of my questions have been answered just by using the search button and looking though the forums. well i said my hellos and what not, time to go back to the shadows. I'll see yall around sometime. good grow and good smoke


----------



## kujo360 (Jun 17, 2009)

can someone out there PLEASE tell me how to start a thread!!!!!!! i've never done this before and i got lots of questions about my "girls". i've got pics on my profile that i wanna throw in there too so PLEASE help!!!!!!


----------



## Kimberschmee (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi my name is Kim, I just joined this group when I saw it and googled Kool-aid. Anyways I actually have a problem. I'm a first time grower and I don't have a good ventilation system. What can I do to reduce the smell of my planet as it grows?


----------



## doogal35 (Jun 20, 2009)

How do i start a plant outside and know if its going to grow wat are all the tools and equipment i will need to start IT UP ALSO I LIVE IN GEORGIA NOT THE BEST SOIL IS THERE A CERTAIN KIND I SHOULD GET


----------



## doogal35 (Jun 20, 2009)

Im very new on here and want to start so please help me and lend a fellow toker a hand


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Jun 20, 2009)

whats good people, still kinda new to this, i grew a few times before this, once i was successfull while using a rooftop for veg (outdoors in pots) brought it inside and put under a 75w hps in a small closet, shit was looking real good. i grew impatient and smoked them shits way to early.

this time around i am using 4 ft. t-8 floro's, plants are in 12 in pots, upon time to flower they will go under a 400w mh, sure hps is better for flowering..but the mh is a free fixture, and lamp, its an industrial high bay type fixture, i did purchase a reflector for it.

anyhow people im up for tips and tricks, get at me.

peace


----------



## Da Superman (Jun 21, 2009)

Sup, im new to the whole growing thing ive been reading up and looking to see what stuff i need ive just came in to plenty of seed and MJ. I look forward to learn all i can


----------



## EviLRoBs (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello from the City of Angels... How's it growin'? Love this site, had to become a member, it made me feel all special. I know how to roll a joint and make a killer steak. Anyway, get used to me... I'll be all around here. I love to grow but I'm always learning. Scratch my balls and I'll scratch your..... well I'll scratch your back at least. Good luck to all..... and, for Bud's sake, don't get caught. From the West Coast with Love (what a fag), PEEEEAACE!!!


----------



## LincolnStOnEr (Jun 21, 2009)

Just started growing for the first time and I planted the seeds on May 17th. I'm doing a comlete hydro Ebb & Flow system I built myself the ones from the stores were running around $500-1000 and I built mine complete without light set-up for under $200. Anyhow this is going on its fifth week tell me if anything looks out of the ordinary. Also anyone have other options for lighting I can't afford another $300 For a ballist and complete light system. So I'm using a Dual Bulb system I got from the plants store. Which looks like a spiral staircase if that helps.


----------



## bigowe1 (Jun 21, 2009)

i put my baby into flowering after 16days of 24?/0 will it bud


----------



## chieselmad (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi lads ...uploaded some pics of 3 blue cheese and 1 cheisel....i am growing at the moment ..hope you like and hopefully be able to give and take a little advice...best of wishes


----------



## jaroman (Jun 22, 2009)

high fellow smoker's and planter's. im jaro, from the island of philippines. currently right now, i just planted my first baby. and i just love to read those helpfull tips from you guy's and im hoping that I will be successful someday!


----------



## herbalvoodoo (Jun 22, 2009)

hey guys and gals

well, I finally took the plunge and invested a few hundred in a 10-plant hydro rig. I've only ever grown once before and that was some seeds I picked out of a bag of south african grass that I planted in a sunny spot of the courtyard a few years ago.... I expect I'll be loggin in here a lot over the next couple of months. 

Step one - tomorrow: assemble my 120x120x240cm grow tent, install the lights etc

Step two - decide what to grow. So far I am torn between Blue Cheese or Amnesia Lemon. I'd like ideally to grow five of each, but I'm not sure if mixing strains is a good idea first time around, although they seem to have a similar flowering time... hmmz

step three - post pics

step four - enjoy the end result!


----------



## KyleWinston (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey all. Just joined last night, already a couple of posts into my stay here. Trying to start my first crop. I plan on being here for a while. I've been reading up, and just info already recieved here. I'm just starting with some plants an installer I work with had, and I am going to work my way to White Russian and Bubblegum. My dad grew for six years til' he passed away in '05, so it's hard for me to go on just memory, but I've got a 1000w light and a 32 plant hyrdo system from NAHyrdo. I'll be posting lots of pics coming soon. RIU rocks!


----------



## ShackC (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome guys, well actually its been a while for me so... I'm Back.


----------



## mr.greens (Jun 22, 2009)

hi i have 2 girls at about 8 weeks in flowering and the bud isnt as big as i expected it?

and i have one very very small plant with only 1 bud on the top i do not know what the deal is with that i just leave it


----------



## Circe (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys I am new to the site. I live in Massachusetts, and I was wanting to know how safe it is to order seeds via snail mail? Also, how reputable is Pot Depot??

Thanks!!


----------



## pickleslinger (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey here in Canada to say High hello and keep on growing the weed that we all love to smoke,
Cheers


----------



## mr.greens (Jun 23, 2009)

pickleslinger said:


> Hey here in Canada to say High hello and keep on growing the weed that we all love to smoke,
> Cheers


 

word to that bro.


----------



## mr.greens (Jun 23, 2009)

good day all


----------



## tanman (Jun 24, 2009)

i have several mj plants that are growing in soil. sizes are about 1 foot (smallest) and 4 ft (largest). im new to the grow world. and i have ants and slugs. ive seen the ants and have been noticing just the trails that the slugs are leaving. how to i get rid of these? and whats a good light to use. that can get me by and start my flowering stage without breaking my wallet?


----------



## mr.greens (Jun 24, 2009)

how u put pictures on post?


----------



## JR72 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi. From the sunny shores of scotland. This looks like a cool busy site so looking forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 24, 2009)

Kimberschmee said:


> Hi my name is Kim, I just joined this group when I saw it and googled Kool-aid. Anyways I actually have a problem. I'm a first time grower and I don't have a good ventilation system. What can I do to reduce the smell of my planet as it grows?


... if the Planet your on smells you need to get off that Planet. You must have a good ventilation system to get good results. You may mask the smell of a few plants with a OnaBlock under $10.00 at the hydro shops. VV


----------



## toker93 (Jun 25, 2009)

i moved to austin not so long ago and im lookin for a little help gettin good stuff message me


----------



## SunnyDayBluez (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm new. I have a question. I would like a good vaporizer for cheap. Any ideas? Thanks. Please hit me back at my blog or something I will be able to see later.


----------



## Jeremy. (Jun 25, 2009)

im jeremy... blah blah blah lets grow some weed


----------



## Irrefutable (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm currently growing 4 sprouts. I have no idea what stage there in. There about 1 1/2 inch tall. I need to trans them to pots. Whats the best size bots? They were giving to me, so I need new soil as well. Any suggestions? I also need lights and an in home box. I need to but them in an 2nd apt. Any ideas on a growing good setup?


----------



## glama (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey everyone. My name is Gabe. I'm a week into my first indoor grow. I'm only growing one plant from bag seed to see if my closet set up is any good. I'm a college student so i'm on a tight budget. I'm using CFL's and miracle grow soil in a 5 gallon bucket. I also have a small fan. This is mostly to fulfill my curiosity and to experiment. I'm not sure how to set my timer for the fan and lights because the timer has two outlets and two sets of trippers so I don't know how to set them to the same times. The manual doesn't help at all. Here's the kind I have.

http://www.intermatic.com/products/timers/consumer indoor timers/lamp appliance timers/tn800cl.aspx

I appreciate the help.


----------



## rjdilla (Jun 26, 2009)

first post, been lurking for a while. just a pothead from the NW.


----------



## idamannotchu (Jun 26, 2009)

Obviously not my first post, but i never came across this thread yet to introduce myself.


Im Adam, and I live in the sunshine state;
Just started 'gardening' this year, and so far love it.

RIU rocks and so far its done nothing but helped me; 

Rock/Grow on


----------



## POT SOLDIER 420 (Jun 26, 2009)

IM growing outside and my top leaves r turning yellow and i dont overwater them and they also got sun spots got any tipps?


----------



## djdingdongtong (Jun 27, 2009)

sup RIU members !!! hella glad to be part of team. I have done alot of reading throughout the site and found tons of helpful information. Much respect and thanks to the ones exprienced and helping us newbies. This is my First time posting, I am a CA Medical Marijuana patient starting my first grow and to let yall noe I was so lost in how to start growing until I found this site. Now my babies stayin alive. Thanks yall


----------



## slavegreener (Jun 27, 2009)

whats the best way to get seeds in the US


----------



## 4smokersonly (Jun 27, 2009)

hey everyone whats going on..i was looking for feed back about a product call superthrive?


----------



## 209love (Jun 27, 2009)

New medical in Cali. Any clubs out in my area? Stockton, Modesto. I want to try to grow my own, but still afraid, I need to research some strains.


----------



## telescopicman (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the site, and actually reasonably new to weed. I'd smoked before, but the first stuff I bought was a few months ago, at a friendly poker game picked up an ounce of shwag instead of the purse after a win. Wasnt so bad till I grabbed some "Hydro" - I know everyone here loves when its called that  - now I'm a snob. I havent started a grow yet, but I cant wait. I'm outta the good stuff and only have the shit left. It even leaves a nasty taste the next day - I feel like people at work will smell it on my breath when I cough or clear my throat. Hopefully that will be all over soon. I look forward to learning a lot, and hope to contribute as much as I get someday.


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 28, 2009)

HI everyone im new hear.I started my first outdoor grow this year everything looks great so far.Im in the south of Ireland the weather has been great and my babys look happy. Iv been watering every 3 days and adding baby bio every second water. I am woried about slugs and pests in general any tips or advice.


----------



## mannyjuanero havanero (Jun 28, 2009)

Dr Juanero here those are good conditions dont they grow wild there good luck need a good group for small growings peaceout


----------



## WhirlPoolDaNeptune (Jun 28, 2009)

Whats Blazing everyone I'm new here on this site and don't even know what I'm doing is right lol but anyway I'm trying to learn how to grow my own weed but before i do anything i to know exactly the supplies I need and was wondering if anyone don't mind given any info on that thank you 

420


----------



## s1ck s0n (Jun 28, 2009)

checking in from florida!


----------



## MARS1 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not sure who reads this & if anybody care, I'm very new to _Computers_, _online Forums _, _and Plant growing. _I've stopped buying & smoking  about a year ago! Then an epiphany came over me! I will learn how to grow it! Been reading lots of info online, I haven't felt this good about something since my first car. I love cars! {[Hondas]} _I'll show you a pic one day_. 
Anyways, back to my new love. I know nothing about growing Laws or about *marijuana * but I'm here now to learn. Again, I'm new to the culture so I have *newb* Questions. I'm interested in growing SAVITA *INDOORS.* Very distinctiveflavored& looking* BUDS like Original Blueberry, Caramelicious, Citral,* all kinds and the best of* SKunk, White Widow, ICE,* *Big Bud & Light Of Jah* with *Fluorescent light. *I hope to learn more of different kinds of bud in the future*.* 
(1.) Do the majority of plant growers have Licence & are they patients? (2.) What is the new ultimate way of growing?

I have lots to read and learn, can someone find it in there heart to direct me in the direction I am interested in. Thank you Very much!!!


----------



## mrnewgrow (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all I am a 1st time grow and trying to grow indoor.I have a medical card to grow my own. 
I wanna grow some good strong purp kush how do I started need help ASAP
THANSK ALL.


----------



## Ruby 88 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm Ruby. I just joined and I haven't even figured out how to post. I hope this works. I do love sativa! I'm growing this year for the first time. I bought some land somewhere in the wilds of Minnesota last year and I have 11 plants doing rather nicely. I'm wondering what will happen to me if I'm caught. I can't seem to find the laws on growing in Minnesota. I just think I should know the downside.


----------



## SimplySmoked (Jun 30, 2009)

Whats good with everyone? I'm newly registered to RIU, but I've been drawing information off of this site for the last few months now. Im currently in my 3rd week of flower of my first grow ever. It has been amazing watching my addictive new hobby come to life. I can't thank the existing members enough for all the information you've put out on this site. I can't wait to become more involved in the community and share my experiences and knowledge.


----------



## IreallyDontKnow (Jun 30, 2009)

fresno california med growers...hows everyone doing today?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 30, 2009)

glama


> Hey everyone. My name is Gabe. I'm a week into my first indoor grow. I'm only growing one plant from bag seed to see if my closet set up is any good. I'm a college student so i'm on a tight budget. I'm using CFL's and miracle grow soil in a 5 gallon bucket. I also have a small fan. This is mostly to fulfill my curiosity and to experiment. I'm not sure how to set my timer for the fan and lights because the timer has two outlets and two sets of trippers so I don't know how to set them to the same times. The manual doesn't help at all. Here's the kind I have.


http://www.intermatic.com/products/timers/consumer indoor timers/lamp appliance timers/tn800cl.aspx

I appreciate the help.[/quote]

HAHAHAHA, college students. lol Wherever you put the Green Tripper the lights will come on, wherever you set the red tripper the lights will go off. You won't need the second set of trippers. Don't lose them, you may need them if some accidentally loses one that you are using. The two outlets will come on at the same time. VV


----------



## n00bGrower (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been posting here for a while now and just decided to drop in and post in the "Welcome" section...

Hi, my name is N00bGrower and I like to get high. I enjoy longs drags off blunts and thick milky bong hits. I've grown outside before but have had to kill them after veg due to nosey neighbors. I'm doing my first real indoor grow right now in a converted freezer and have a single female plant.


----------



## maddog72 (Jul 1, 2009)

i have a plant growing outside i pretty much let nature take its course it looks really nice today i was able to tell it is female my problem is i have been groin it for about 8 weeks n its only a foot tall is this normal


----------



## Jalik (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome all the other newbies as well. I'm here to learn how to grow marijuana since I'm planning to grow at my friends house. We're growing 1-2 plants at a time and only have about $150 between us. I hope we can do it.


----------



## Kevo02 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Hello Peps,New here * Its been a while but lets see what I can do with this one.


----------



## StickyBlunts (Jul 2, 2009)

StickyBlunts here! I just joined the site, first time grower, ready to get started. 
It's about time I found a community like this.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 2, 2009)

Jalik said:


> Hello and welcome all the other newbies as well. I'm here to learn how to grow marijuana since I'm planning to grow at my friends house. We're growing 1-2 plants at a time and only have about $150 between us. I hope we can do it.


Garden Knowm wrote a book about doing that very thing. Marijuana Buds for Less. It's available at Barnes and Nobles, 16.95 + tax. In this book, using his other name, SeeMoreBuds, he details everything he did to grow 8 oz of bud from 3 known female plants for less then $100.00 so you are in luck, you will still have at least $30.00 left for improvements. 
Welcome to all of the new members that have checked in here in the last few weeks. Rollitup is still growing strong and we do try not to ignore anyone, sometimes we just get too busy.

I have been in this forum for a while now, I can tell you the best way to meet folks is to go view some journals, pick a couple that sound like the kind of space you have, tell them how great their set up looks and ask your questions in their journal. They will like you and they will respond.
Start a journal of your own, share your thoughts, share your plan, details are important and pictures are almost a requirement, if you want intelligent answers to your questions. You can find directions for starting our journals all over the place in this thread, I know there is one way posted on page 130 because I reposted it several times, I'm getting to old to go back that far now, you will have to find that yourself, be sure you Subscribe to your thread. 
We now have over 100,000 views for our New Member Thread and almost 400 pages. All of the information you would need to grow is somewhere in this thread, and we had a few laughs along the way. Again welcome to all of the New Members. I have fulfilled my personal obligation to it. VV


----------



## n00bGrower (Jul 2, 2009)

It can be risky to order via online, but Overstock has the book for $11.33 right now... 

http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movies-Music-Games/Buds-for-Less/2482821/product.html

I just placed my order and there is a risk of it selling out!


----------



## Rolx (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey guys I'm new to growing marry and i want to start with afghani in soil with 4 cfls, is this a good idea? And please reccomend me the good and secure site to buy seeds from.
P.S
I wanted to buy from www.seedboutique.com
Peace, Rolx


----------



## helloitstee (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello there, my name is Tee!  I'm interested in growing but only a couple of pots any advice starter guide? thanks for the help if given. much appreciated! will stay active upon this forum for quite a well so please go easy on me if I'm so beginnerish.


----------



## ricketyfesty (Jul 3, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hi im completley new to this and i was wondering how do i germinate dieselryder seeds as i cant seem to get a straight answer on how to do it, ive been told so many different things my head is spinning, i have put the seed on some wet tissue in a dark cupboard, but so far nothing has happened, please help i just wanna grow... thanks


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 3, 2009)

ricketyfesty said:


> hi im completley new to this and i was wondering how do i germinate dieselryder seeds as i cant seem to get a straight answer on how to do it, ive been told so many different things my head is spinning, i have put the seed on some wet tissue in a dark cupboard, but so far nothing has happened, please help i just wanna grow... thanks


Be patient Grasshopper, what you did this like 2 hours ago? What you have done will work if the seeds are viable, sometimes it takes a week for the all to germinate. VV


----------



## njburden (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey hows it going. I recently got interested in growing marijuana. Ive done my fare share of smoking in the past but here recently ive become very interested in growing. I dont know why never really thought of it before, just one day my friend found a seed and said hey if you want to grow some weed here you go. Ever since then it has been stuck in my head.


----------



## whoisit420 (Jul 3, 2009)

ok im new to this site and idk if this is where i ask a question but here goes,my plants are about a month old, i made some mistakes starting out with lighting i was jus moving them around the house as the day went along and they started streching out.i eventually made a ghetto grow room and there doin ok now,the only thing ison the stems between the leaves(idk the corecct terminology)theres these clusters of small leaves where the "nodes"(?) are.ive seen lots of pictures online and havent seen anything similar is this normal


----------



## Blueberry47 (Jul 3, 2009)

i have white widdow growin for bout almost 2 months indoors in 20-4 light cycle and be4 i even put in on 12 and 12 there are hairs showing. is this normal?


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Jul 3, 2009)

hello guys, 

yet another mewbie here 

anyways, I started my first grow this season. Originally I had 5 AK seeds which I germinated and babied from the start. About week 3 some guy doing work on the road next to our house obviously noticed the pots sitting outside ( we live pretty isolated so I didn't worry, it seems people still come by) so my dad had the great idea to move them to another location ( yeh he's not too innocent) and a week later I come to find out he had moved them to a bathroom that got no light and all 5 of my babies didn't make it 2 days after I found out about this. 

Luckily I had planted 2 unknown seeds from some mid range bud I had just for the hell' uv it a few days after I planted my main crop. So I took them up and transplanted them in 5" pots and hid them in a near-by field. 

I've been giving them about 2 cups of water each every 2 days and mixing miracle grow in every other watering. 

Until lately they've been fine, it seem I didn't water one enough as it's getting yellow on the lower (older leaves). 

Not anything I'm seriously concerned about.

here's a couple pics (please ignore quality these are from an iphone ). I thought that they were close enough to a vegetative state for me too give a try at sexing them.







This seems to be the female. 





and the male. is this from under watering or a nitrate deficiency? I guess I'll find out soon enough. 

I know the leaves have some pieces missing, the grasshoppers just can't seem to help themselves to a treat, haha. I would put them somewhere else but this is the safest place for them until I have their soil ready at their permanent location.


Anyways I don't mind input. 

Note: the pics where taken immediately after I watered them


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Jul 4, 2009)

hi every1.. i am a new grower also, so thought i would let me name be known on here.. i really enjoy this forum.. i have learned most of what i know from here.. im a woman that is growin all by herself.. i find this new hobby awesome.. its so nice to take care of something that is gonna be beneficial at the end n a great learning experience.. i do have a problem with two of my plants.. they are 25 days old n under a 150w hps with 4 23w cfls for side lighting n soil.. i have begun nutes already n i think that could be the culprit but not sure. could i get alittle help from my fellow stoners, that would be so fuckin' kewl..

ok the issue is the bottom leaf tips are turning yellow just slightly on one n yellow with brown crispy area from the tip to bout half of the leaf.. dont know what is causing it.. i think i did overwater it last night, the leaves are drooping.. i knew better but i went n did it anyway.. shame on me, right?!? i have a pic but its shitty cuz my cam has a damn bright ass flash, dont know how to take it offf..

so if n e 1 knows what the deal is could you help a sista out..lol.. much appreciated..

well i guess i cant post the pic i have, how do you do it? plz lemme know.. thank ya'll in advance for any n all advice u can give me, ok.. Peace Out!!!


----------



## n00bGrower (Jul 4, 2009)

First off, welcome to the forums! I wouldn't even have a surviving plant right now if it weren't for all the help that's available here.



northwoodsmoker said:


> ...
> well i guess i cant post the pic i have, how do you do it? plz lemme know.. ...


Upload your photo to http://imageshack.us/ and take note of the "direct link" to the image. 

There is a little button that looks like a mountain in the tool bar when you reply to or post a new thread. Click that and put your "direct link" in there. Your image should show up in your post now!


----------



## swordfish192007 (Jul 4, 2009)

im a new grower, my plant is in a 1ft high pot,its about 3.5-4ft tall,the soil is seperating from the pot a little,help?


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Jul 5, 2009)

n00bGrower said:


> First off, welcome to the forums! I wouldn't even have a surviving plant right now if it weren't for all the help that's available here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you..glad to b here.. so much info for this stoner brain to absorb..lol.. im luvin it..


----------



## happy smoker (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been smoking 15yrs and growing outdoors for 8 years . I am from nc and joined RIU to converse with like minded people. I will post pic and start threads in near future. look forward to talking to all .


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Jul 5, 2009)

happy smoker said:


> I have been smoking 15yrs and growing outdoors for 8 years . I am from nc and joined RIU to converse with like minded people. I will post pic and start threads in near future. look forward to talking to all .


 Welcome to RIU...


----------



## swordfish192007 (Jul 5, 2009)

im a new grower my plant is 2.5or3 months old,it stands about 3.5/4ft tall, it is showing hairs in 2or3 different places on plant,will it bud soon?any ideas or helpful growing tips for a new grower would be much appreciated


----------



## swordfish192007 (Jul 5, 2009)

im a new grower my plant is about 2.5/3 months old,it stands about 3/4 ft tall,hairs have started to appear in 2or3 different areas,will it bud soon?what stage is my plant in?any helpful tips fro a new grower would be much appreciated,thanks


----------



## woodsman2 (Jul 5, 2009)

joined on independance day! Little nervous about posting, don't want to get in trouble. Just want to enjoy my freedom and some MJ that should by now be legal. growers should not have to be looking over their shoulders...


----------



## reefabeast (Jul 5, 2009)

hello all here r some pics of my baby i think she mite suffer from dwarfism shes abit on the short side for a 7-8 week old. what do u think?


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome all new members... Great to have ya...


----------



## twizta (Jul 5, 2009)

hola amigos


----------



## lxbinghamxl (Jul 6, 2009)

jus stoppin by to say heyyyy


----------



## growpotsmoke (Jul 6, 2009)

hello all im new here and i have a thread in the intro yourself sec with pics of my small hydro set up and some of my toys. so....just saying high again.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 7, 2009)

growpotsmoke said:


> hello all im new here and i have a thread in the intro yourself sec with pics of my small hydro set up and some of my toys. so....just saying high again.


Welcome smoke, you need to put a link to your thread in your signature. You do that in your control panel under edit options. Anchor your cursor in the right spot, go find your thread, probably under List Subscriptions, copy and paste the url. VV


----------



## newatthis12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys, Just joined! Looks like a great place to learn!


----------



## smkyak24 (Jul 8, 2009)

Greetings friends my first time in and first time experiment working on my butta today any tips or should knws thanks for the help and happy elevation


----------



## stuxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello there, this is my first grow, indoors, i have a fair bit of seeds they have all germinated and sprouted but i noticed all of there leaves are a little curved down. is this normal for a week old plant, or am i doing something wrong? i would like any info please


----------



## GoonSquad420 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello Im new, Ive known about this site for a while and Ill pick around and read a little bit but I never really had the chance to sign up. So I took the time to do so and hope to gain alot of knowledge by joining so hello and whats up.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey there. Yall got a real nice site here. Been browsing all day, just trying to soak as much up as I can. I do live in CA, and am a medical cannabis user. I am now getting read to setup my own personal garden. I have worked in gardens before, but am aiming to make this one my own. I do medicate heavily, so having my own garden just makes sense. This site seems to have a wealth of knowledge. I am excited to learn as much as I can here, and maybe share what little I know with some of you.


----------



## GoonSquad420 (Jul 8, 2009)

RPsmoke420 said:


> Hey there. Yall got a real nice site here. Been browsing all day, just trying to soak as much up as I can. I do live in CA, and am a medical cannabis user. I am now getting read to setup my own personal garden. I have worked in gardens before, but am aiming to make this one my own. I do medicate heavily, so having my own garden just makes sense. This site seems to have a wealth of knowledge. I am excited to learn as much as I can here, and maybe share what little I know with some of you.


Nice man its weird seeing someone from Cali Use yall lol. Thats more of where im from the dirty south :d


----------



## bassman321 (Jul 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello. I have been checking the site out for a few weeks and have learned allot of good info so far. I am a newbie getting ready for a small inside grow w/some bagseed....not bad weed.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Jul 9, 2009)

GoonSquad420 said:


> Nice man its weird seeing someone from Cali Use yall lol. Thats more of where im from the dirty south :d


Aw, there are a few of us good ole boys, we just hide throughout the hills up north !


----------



## mygirls (Jul 9, 2009)

newatthis12 said:


> Hey guys, Just joined! Looks like a great place to learn!


 welcome. put on the wader boot, shit gets deep on here......LOL


----------



## sillyrabbitgimmetheweed (Jul 9, 2009)

hey all, im new to using this forum but have had a few successful harvests already and have been smoking for years


----------



## SKandall (Jul 9, 2009)

the name is SKandall, been doing this medical grow thing since january, had a great begginers luck my first round then the heat came and well the last batch didnt quite go so well... Have some good strains going now, og kish, sensi star and ak47 and a locally oregon strain called PDX Lollipop. Ready to learn from you guys and trade info on how to make things work better,,, Any 503 cats on here that are ommp licensed would love to talk with ya since we are in the same place!!!


----------



## livelife8345 (Jul 10, 2009)

just life here wanting to say whats up! new to this site as of yesterday lookin foward to this!!!


----------



## mygirls (Jul 10, 2009)

livelife8345 said:


> just life here wanting to say whats up! new to this site as of yesterday lookin foward to this!!!


 welcome ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## sparky81 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi all, how the hell do you post a message with pic's on here..?

Many thanks


----------



## Paranoid420 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just want to say hello to everyone. Long time smoker first time grower. I decided to grow Due to the fact that my only stash guy got rolled with 180lbs in his car, so I am offialy shit out of luck on scoring. Going to try the bubbleponic system. Got everything I need including seeds I have been saving from varies strains over the last year or so. I dont plan on selling just consuming  I will be starting a grow thread soon hope to get some help along the way from the gods here.


----------



## mygirls (Jul 10, 2009)

Paranoid420 said:


> Just want to say hello to everyone. Long time smoker first time grower. I decided to grow Due to the fact that my only stash guy got rolled with 180lbs in his car, so I am offialy shit out of luck on scoring. Going to try the bubbleponic system. Got everything I need including seeds I have been saving from varies strains over the last year or so. I dont plan on selling just consuming  I will be starting a grow thread soon hope to get some help along the way from the gods here.


 welcometo the site and happy growing..


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to a very good site with good people in the know, if we dont know it its not worth knowing.


----------



## IndicaForver (Jul 10, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi My name is Kelly, I live in Los Angeles, Ca. I am 32 yrs old, and I suffer from Chronic Pain: I have had 8 back surgeries, I have developed Fibromyalgia, Athritis, and they think possibly Lupus. I am currently completly dependant upon pharmacuticals, (Oxycontin to be exact) I am tired of taking harsh pills, I feel my kidneys hurting. I want to use Medical Cannibis to help eliviate my pain. I have a small basement area, about 5' wide by 6' long. and about 6' tall. I know it's not a lot of space, but this is my only option currently. I would love anyones input. I have heard the following:
1) Paint walls *WHITE* (or should i put up drywall?) and then cover with aluminum foli. (Ive heard that can burn the plants tho?) 2. I was going to start small, say 3 plants, one Indica, One Sativa and a Hybrid. Any recommendations.??? 3) What about a "Pully system for the lighting (to bring lower then higher from plant) 4) I have seen on this Forum, people suggest using gas genorators? why? How much is that up front and how do i set up? Any of these questions answered is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks Kelly


----------



## mygirls (Jul 11, 2009)

IndicaForver said:


> Hi My name is Kelly, I live in Los Angeles, Ca. I am 32 yrs old, and I suffer from Chronic Pain: I have had 8 back surgeries, I have developed Fibromyalgia, Athritis, and they think possibly Lupus. I am currently completly dependant upon pharmacuticals, (Oxycontin to be exact) I am tired of taking harsh pills, I feel my kidneys hurting. I want to use Medical Cannibis to help eliviate my pain. I have a small basement area, about 5' wide by 6' long. and about 6' tall. I know it's not a lot of space, but this is my only option currently. I would love anyones input. I have heard the following:
> 1) Paint walls *WHITE* (or should i put up drywall?) and then cover with aluminum foli. (Ive heard that can burn the plants tho?) 2. I was going to start small, say 3 plants, one Indica, One Sativa and a Hybrid. Any recommendations.??? 3) What about a "Pully system for the lighting (to bring lower then higher from plant) 4) I have seen on this Forum, people suggest using gas genorators? why? How much is that up front and how do i set up? Any of these questions answered is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks Kelly


well kelly to the site.. get that grow going so you can medicate yourself...


----------



## jerseydevil (Jul 11, 2009)

Whats up everyone? Glad to be on the site. Seems to have alot of educational info. Been smoking a long time now and want to start growing about 2 plants for personal use...Much safer than buying in my opinon. Not sure if I'm goingn to go hydroponic or organic...Any tips? Will also be posting some questions about lighting and what not since this will be my first time. Thanks!


----------



## sparky81 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello all,Im a new grower and have a plant problem. Im 4 weeks in 2 flowering BBC AND PP indoors in coco using coco Part A/B as nutes. Growing in 5 gallon pots with 600w hps.

Problem: a few of my plants have started 2 turn yellow but 1 more that the others. the top is all most yellow with brown marks on the leaves to. I have pic's but don't know how 2 post them on here..?

Can anyone help pls...

Cheers


----------



## zerowing90 (Jul 11, 2009)

I would suggest trying to lower the humidity.


----------



## sparky81 (Jul 12, 2009)

zerowing90 said:


> I would suggest trying to lower the humidity.


 Hi again and thanks for the reply my RH is about 50% and my room temp is between 29-30.C. Is strange because its only 1 0f 20 that has done this.

How do you post pics on here pls,can u help..

Many Thanks


----------



## Saad (Jul 12, 2009)

New here, Pensacola, Florida, got about twenty so far, I think one of them might turn out to be a male. I have pulled 4 males so far, so even if I find 5 or more males, I will still have a very decent harvest. This is my second grow outdoors, the first bag seed, got two females out of about 7 plants and the yield was really something, they were Sativas. I have both Indicas and Sativas this year and am excited. I ordered seeds and the 10 auto-flowering one's didn't come up but they sent me free 20 seeds, don't know what they are, but they grew. I have a big Indica that is braching out and is almost 5 feet tall, beautiful. I am up for any tips for a girl growing on her own.
Peace


----------



## edtorv (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, new to the site as well...probably a stupid question but how do you create a thread?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome ( insert your name here) , here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*.

I hope this answers some questions. VV


----------



## shakane (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, i am a newbie i confess i no fck all about growing,lol i have planted 3 church seeds in soil am using a 250w light and a few grow lights.My plants are about 15nce tall not that bushy but look strong and healthy ,are my plants to small?? i have just put them under 12/12 its it too soon?? any help whould be great


----------



## neon gnome (Jul 13, 2009)

hi everyone, i'm new to rollitup and to growing, i started my babies late april this year and they are in flowering now( for 6 days so far). I've got 2 cheesus plants in there. I got all my info from message boards like this one and am doing alright so far. the worst thing i've had happen turned out to be a valuable lesson in nutrients when i got a bit of nute burn on a few leaves, but have since cured that with plain water and after that i only used 1ml per litre of canna veg nutes every 3 days and only watering when they need it etc.... I've got the flowering ladies under 400w hps and i've a veg drobe with a 250w cfl in there now too with 1 x BBcheese, 1 x blue cheese, a couple cheesus clones and one seedling each of applejack, strawberry cough and big bang. I get them from pick and mix seeds so i can try a few strains. I never really practised on bagseed but the soil is so expensive i want to make sure i have females so i can get some proper sensi. I have no problems and say to new growers to get the fem seeds IMHO if space is an issue. As i use canna soil i want to make it worth it as it's a waste otherwise - to find i have males would be a nightmare so i avoid that by paying for seeds - it's got to be cheaper than dealer weed. Here's a couple of my ladies - i'll update soon...i'm new here so i'll have to work out how to do that first, but hope to hear from you all soon, i have to say thank you all for the threads which have helped me so much before i was even on here as a member!


----------



## neon gnome (Jul 13, 2009)

here are the pics - the first 2 pics are of the plants at ( in order ) 6 weeks, one month. here is the spare toilet room i was growing them in before it got too crowded - there's a 400w hps in there. (only 2 flowering plants in there now) and the next pic is baby blue cheese plant and a baby cheese (BB). The final pic was taken today inside flowering room (they've been in for 6 days on 12/12). I'm about to start canna terra flores nutes. Shall i leave it an extra week does anyone have an opinion? Cheers, NGhttps://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## MobTies (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everybody. I was very hesitant to join such a forum but after careful searching, i have decided on this site. I have grown 2 plants successfully years ago (under 400w HPS) in my first apartment and now wish to resume a new garden. My current set up is a CFL closet garden. I have Four 23w (6500k) daylight cfls plugged into an industrial powerbar, which is strapped to a pvc frame i fabricated myself. This setup is obviously for the veg portion of my grow, and i also have two 23w (2700k) for flowering with more to come towards flowering time. I have started taking video and digital pics of the plants and room on my video camera, however i do not have the proper cable to plug into the iMac yet but i will be sure to learn how to do all that junk and upload some pics eventually. Im approx 5-8 days into the grow and im already a bit stumped. I purchased Alaska Fish Fertilizer (5-1-1) for a boost in vegetative growth and use tap water. I have not used the fish fertilizer yet because i am unsure of how much or whether to use it at all. I know new seedlings need a lot of Nitrogen and this fertilizer has 5% Nitrogen. Would this work as "plant food"?
My second question is how to ensure that i will have more plants to harvest in the future without ordering seeds? I have never cloned or done anything of that sort. The sprouts i have now are an extremely rare find from different class A sacks throughout the years, so i am clueless about their genetics. So i am assuming that cloning would be the way to go to ensure consistant availability of quality plants? or is there a way to get name brand seeds in the USA (west coast) without visiting or knowing someone in California!!!!?!? Thank you all for your help now and in the future!


----------



## jjbull30 (Jul 14, 2009)

has any one heard of Ganesha's Dream and Azura and maybe dealt with i budded one time and i didnt get a whole lot i made alot of mistakes and i was wondering if anyone has some pointers how to increase buds and the thc if u can


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 14, 2009)

shakane


> Hello everyone, i am a newbie i confess i no fck all about growing,lol i have planted 3 church seeds in soil am using a 250w light and a few grow lights.My plants are about 15nce tall not that bushy but look strong and healthy ,are my plants to small?? i have just put them under 12/12 its it too soon?? any help whould be great


Your plants will at least double and possibly triple in size once you put them in flowering. Whether you should change your light cycle would depend on the height you have to work with. 
In order to tell you how your plants are doing we would have to know when you planted them?? VV


----------



## StonedTanuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello everyone on the forums,

I joined the site a few weeks ago and really spent my time mostly lurking and reading up on grow techniques and other general info; mostly about lighting. In early May I decided to attempt an experiment of sorts and planted some seeds I had from a mixture of middies over the months, some were from a purple-ish strain, others from a sweeter and headier smoke- not anything mind blowing, but I'm hoping to make some adequate smoke.

The plants were started outdoors around mid-May and I was surprised anything even came about because sun light has been dodgy (week of rain and such,) but I have a nice 5 gallon pot with 4 decent looking plants and two other little guys that just started to form some nice leaves. I am planning to move them to my basement crawl space in a week or two where I have a 48-inch flouro set up. Things are going decently so far and I look forward to starting a grow journal in the coming days.


----------



## homer28110 (Jul 14, 2009)

What up everyone. I am just started my first grow on Friday and have already already learned from all you guys on rollitup. Thanks for all the posts. I think I am going to start my own grow journal next.


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm new and I love this site. There is so much good info here for which I say Thanks. I have a small grow going in a box I made, 10 plants under two 4 foot. 4 lamp T5's. I'd call it a "puddle of green" smaller than a sea but freakin dense & healthy Blue Cheese. Gonna keep em short because I will stay with the T5's for the whole grow as I designed my box around these fixtures. At day 34 and things look better than I had hoped. Last grow for me was in 91 and it was bag seed under a 4 foot shop lite in 2 liter soda bottles- that worked and was inspired by a High Times article. Anyhow Thanks to the Roll it up community!


----------



## Miscer (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey, Miscer just saying whats up, Been lurking the site for a week or so now, thought I would sign up for suggestions and help where I can.


----------



## Rayarea (Jul 15, 2009)

Sup fella's. ....... And ladies. 
New around here, got a few questions out the gate. 

Haven't seen anyone posting large grows?? 
Is it cause of the big brother ? 

I'd like to post a very large journal, but don't know if it's safe/allowed. 

Starting a nice indoor sog soon 12 thouies hps 99 in custom beds blue dream
and a nice 80-90 greenhouse early next year. 

Bash me or not but I don't smoke. Used to. Lol now I just enjoy the science aspect

first help I guess. I have been scouring for large carbon filters the 60" ones. 
Can't find any cheaper than in my local garden store. 
On this scale I don't think diy is gonna cut it. And they need to last 
looked on eBay but only found small ones. 

What else ...... I see some people frown on htg seller. I look there and hydroempire. 
Any other sites that should be mandatory to look at? Mainly for cheap"er" nutes. 
Always looking to save a buck. 

Hope to be of help round here. And can't wait to learn some new tricks from the old dogs. 

Btw I'm in cen Cali near yosemite. Nice climate up here. 

Well stay safe and thanks for readin


----------



## scottpot (Jul 16, 2009)

hi there ive just got some seeds p.p.p and ive got them to the 3 pair of leaf stage and im wanting to know if its nice gear to smoke.


----------



## Babygirl79 (Jul 17, 2009)

Alright I have never done this growing before and set out on some research. I got some seeds and started the sprouting stage. Once i got the tails to a good length I took little plastic cups with Organic Seed starter mix. I placed them exactly as i was told in moist soil and placed under a grow light. I keept it on for 18hrs and off 6hrs. They did perfect with poping up and looking beautiful. Then 2days later they went blah. I know it wasn't over water nor under water. They are kept inside wich is climate control. I have some more seedlings sprouting soon so I need to know how to not kill them.
Thanx


----------



## Corp (Jul 17, 2009)

My nick is Corp and i am from the north of europe , i`m not totally new to this cause i had some plants for about 7 years ago.
I mostly wanne do this cause the risks for being catched when buying from others.
And of course the quality and strains..
Here in the north it is easier to buy hash and a lot of bad hash there is.
Began reading about growing after reading some Harold Robbins books 20 years ago.
Now i can try cause i´m alone in my house

Peace and love folks


----------



## kewldjboy420 (Jul 17, 2009)

sweeeet site jonnybravo hooked me up! big ups!....as for my setup.....5x8x7 foot room...1000w halide open reflector.....5'000btu window unit keeps it bout 80 degrees when the sun is on lol...soil project 3gal pots.....this is actually my second grow...the first didnt turn out too well...main issues i think is a partner who thinks he knows everything.....soon to be upgrading to solo operation, enclosed n vented light, i have 24 inch charcoal filter n 8 inch blower to be installed prolly all on next grow since i figure im bout a month out from harvest......growin diesel strain .....wonderfull to discover the wealth of knowledge that exists on this site and one day hope to be an experienced, contributing member...


----------



## Mr. Cali (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'd like to start by saying this is a great site. One of the best I have joined. I am in my fifth growing season outdoor and things are going great. I live in North California and feel lucky to be in such a great growing community. Still learning, but love every second of it! Hope to give and receive as much knowledge as possible here. Thanks everybody! Here is a pic of this years AK47. It's about 7 feet right now.


----------



## KushHaze (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey everyone, I would like to say thank you for setting up this site, there is a wealth of information here and a great community. I will be moving soon to an undisclosed location  and setting up my first grow room, it will take probably at least a year to get fully up and running due to the money involved, but I have a good idea in mind of what I will do and most of the information that I will put to use has come from this site. So thanks again and I hope to post some pics of my set up and crops soon as I can get up and running.


----------



## blazedhacker (Jul 18, 2009)

hello, i am new to the growing biz, just wanted to say hi... I got into this when my friend found plants near his house where his dad use to go smoke up, we asked him if it was mj, and he said it was... my friend then transplanted them to pots and started growing inside. He seems to think they are marigold. I have a similar plant in my house that is about 2ft tall and iam not 100% that it is MJ, starting to think its marigold also. anyone can help me figure out what it is.. i been serching the forums but i can't find a good place to ask


----------



## blazedhacker (Jul 18, 2009)

here's a pic if it works


----------



## rgrahamt (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, I joined up a little while ago, why not say hi to the masses, right? I've contributed a little bit so far but I hope to do so more in the future.
I've learned so much from this site, and I'm slowly but surely collecting what I need to set up my own stealth cfl lst.
I've got seeds, the dresser, the contacts[for clones and dif strains and such], the techniques layed out and studied and tested on other household plants lol. Just getting finances in order is the b!tch 

Anyway.  out. Keep up all the great work!!! 

EDIT- BTW blazedhacker, that last pic looks like one of those plentiful weeds you find in a grassy field or on someones lawn. so maybe you guys do have some marigolds? google some marigold pictures and compare


----------



## Bonzo (Jul 18, 2009)

ola folks, just saying hi.

will be here a while.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 18, 2009)

Babygirl79 said:


> Alright I have never done this growing before and set out on some research. I got some seeds and started the sprouting stage. Once i got the tails to a good length I took little plastic cups with Organic Seed starter mix. I placed them exactly as i was told in moist soil and placed under a grow light. I keept it on for 18hrs and off 6hrs. They did perfect with poping up and looking beautiful. Then 2days later they went blah. I know it wasn't over water nor under water. They are kept inside wich is climate control. I have some more seedlings sprouting soon so I need to know how to not kill them.
> Thanx



Well....... hmm....lets see, you say you know it is not over water or underwater, and they just feel over dead in two days. You must have a really fast set up, mine sometimes take two days to shed the seed pod. I can not think of anything you could have done to kill a seedling in two days. Overnuting would burn them not kill them, I suppose the light, whatever kind you have, could have been to close, if it was then the climate wouldn't have been under control, and you didn't mention a humidome so I assume the plants were allowed to breath. The only thing I would wonder about would be drainage and with all the things you have done I am sure you have drainage holes in your plastic cups, right?
If that isn't the problem, then you are over or under watering the plants, those are the number one and number two problems for new growers. 
Many times a picture will help, especially if you don't have a grow journal yet and you skip over details. We like pictures, and did I mention we like pictures. VV


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Jul 18, 2009)

does repotting your plants have any significants on the hight/growing process?


----------



## Daemonus (Jul 18, 2009)

Just saying hi. I live here now, so if you sprinkle when you tinkle, be a sweetie and wipe the seatie.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 18, 2009)

Daemonus said:


> Just saying hi. I live here now, so if you sprinkle when you tinkle, be a sweetie and wipe the seatie.


Welcome stranger

And to the poster above you: 
"does repotting your plants have any significants on the hight/growing process?"

Heck yeah it does! I love the growth spurt you get every time you re-pot


----------



## michaelgreenocean (Jul 18, 2009)

Holla, im in Halifax, nova scotia and i planted some seeds about 2 or 3 weeks ago and the harvest season is supposed to be in October. Are my plantlings fucked?


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey thanx alot I've been starting them in big pots to begin with thinking it would give the plants enough room to grow for a while, one more question, so I should start off in a small pot first right and work my way up?


----------



## chubby checker 420 (Jul 18, 2009)

new to the community! whats up peoples, im reppin north central florida. gotta problem!!!! what kind of cfl bulbs (spectrum,size,how many) would be best to keep say a 3-4ft momma good and healthy??? the space is is say 16 sq. feet. HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## Bill Gates (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello to all of you. I am a now retired gardener, 30 + years of experience cut down in the prime of my sixth decade by a felony bust at the hands of some one time friends. Rather than lament my loss of abilities to grow and enjoy a good fatty on a regular basis, I will endeavor to become as politically active and guide and advise as many others as time will allow. The one positive side effect of being out of the loop is that for once in the past 30 plus years, I no longer need to fly under the radar or try to keep a low profile. I hope this will be enable me to help push for a country where we are not imprisoned for something that we should have the rights to pursue. May we one day live in a country where freedom is more than a four letter word.


----------



## Toker24/7 (Jul 18, 2009)

How long will it take my seeds to sprout? i didn't germinate them.i just put them straight into the soil.


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Jul 18, 2009)

Toker24/7 said:


> How long will it take my seeds to sprout? i didn't germinate them.i just put them straight into the soil.


Your best bet was to germinate but if you must, 2 to 3 days if you keep the soil kinda damp where you planted the seed, keep an eye on it/them.


----------



## Budda420 (Jul 18, 2009)

flower first then u will see pistols about 2 weeks after. start flowering after 8 weeks or 14 inches


----------



## apb420 (Jul 19, 2009)

i love this site and i hope every1 here grows beanstalks.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 19, 2009)

Budda420 said:


> flower first then u will see pistols about 2 weeks after. start flowering after 8 weeks or 14 inches


Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear about your problem. SAY WHAT??
If it takes you 8 weeks to get a MJ plant to 14" you have a problem, maybe several problems. If you have to start flowering at 14" you must not have much height to work with in your op. 
So like I said, welcome to the forum, sorry about the problems you have. VV


Bill Gates


> Hello to all of you. I am a now retired gardener, 30 + years of experience cut down in the prime of my sixth decade by a felony bust at the hands of some one time friends. Rather than lament my loss of abilities to grow and enjoy a good fatty on a regular basis, I will endeavor to become as politically active and guide and advise as many others as time will allow. The one positive side effect of being out of the loop is that for once in the past 30 plus years, I no longer need to fly under the radar or try to keep a low profile. I hope this will be enable me to help push for a country where we are not imprisoned for something that we should have the rights to pursue. May we one day live in a country where freedom is more than a four letter word.


Much sorrier to hear about your problem BG, your posts do show you have a lot to offer to us. Maybe we can make some lemonade out of it though. Let me explain. A little over a year ago, some of us made a commitment to watching the 'Newbie thread'. We had a place for new folks to introduce themselves, problem was none of the experienced growers ever went to the newbie thread, we asked people to introduce themselves and then pretty much ignored them. We had some goals in mind, 100,000 views and 400 pages. We reached the 400 pages yesterday and I think we may have helped a few people along the way, I find I do not have the time to keep up with the thread any longer, we recently past the Medical Marijuana Ballot Initiative in my state, Michigan, and we are really just getting patients started growing their own medicine, it is for sure the least expensive way for them to get it. And DirtBag showed my how important growing your own can be, it is so theraputic, if I didn't tell you, you would never know, old DB does this in a wheelchair. 
If you followed all of this so far stay with me, you have the experience with growing that I do not have, I have the experience in this forum that you do not have. If you run into a question that you can't answer, and those will be few, I probably know who, in our forum, is likely to have an answer. Take over this thread, be warned, if you do, you will become famous in this forum, you will have fun doing it. Please kiss-ass
chubby checker 420 *new to the game*


> new to the community! whats up peoples, im reppin north central florida. gotta problem!!!! what kind of cfl bulbs (spectrum,size,how many) would be best to keep say a 3-4ft momma good and healthy??? the space is is say 16 sq. feet. HELP PLEASE!!!


As many as you can afford. Garden Knowm wrote a book about growing with cfl's and we have a seperate sub forum for cfl growers, you would want to check in those threads. Welcome to riu. VV

xXkillerklownXx


> Hey thanx alot I've been starting them in big pots to begin with thinking it would give the plants enough room to grow for a while, one more question, so I should start off in a small pot first right and work my way up?


Hey killer. Jorge explains the reasons for starting in small containors and moving to a larger size, this encourages good early root development. If you start reading at the beginning of almost any journal on here you will see this process taking place, and since you have done it without making the interime transplants you will be able to draw your own conclusions how well it works. My blues journal shows two tranplants, its in my signature at the bottom of this post. VV

michaelgreenocean


> Holla, im in Halifax, nova scotia and i planted some seeds about 2 or 3 weeks ago and the harvest season is supposed to be in October. Are my plantlings fucked?


Welcome Mike, no your plants are not fucked.... yet, you will just get a smaller harvest than you would have gotten if you had started earlier unless you are growing them indoors. Plant when the farmers plant for maximum harvest. VV

Daemonus


> Just saying hi. I live here now, so if you sprinkle when you tinkle, be a sweetie and wipe the seatie.


Sorry, can't do that. Momma always taught us to lift it out of the way, and then put it back down. Since the girls outnumbered the boys........ be a sweetie lift the seaty, or risk a limb. lol Welcome. VV


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Jul 19, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear about your problem. SAY WHAT??
> If it takes you 8 weeks to get a MJ plant to 14" you have a problem, maybe several problems. If you have to start flowering at 14" you must not have much height to work with in your op.
> So like I said, welcome to the forum, sorry about the problems you have. VV
> 
> ...


ok, cool I appreciate it alot, this site is the best.


----------



## dido (Jul 19, 2009)

*Hi every one i'm new to the site and new to growing weed but have been smoking it for a lot of years i hope some of you can help me along the way to my perfect journey.*


----------



## TooSides (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey All-
Just reading post & getting familiar with everyone since I'm a newbie. Look forward to rolling with my new affiliates!


----------



## TooSides (Jul 19, 2009)

Same hear. Hopefully we'll have some fun along the way!


----------



## Chazz Reinhold (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Whats Up 

I just stumbled over this website and decided to register.I hope to learn alot here. 
Cheers,
Muchacho


----------



## Ax3 (Jul 20, 2009)

hey guys. i made an account a while back hoping to frequent these forums (which looking through them now have probably the best material available to new growers), however this site somehow dissapeared out of my bookmarks.

I hope to be on here regularly


----------



## alpha2 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm new and having a difficult time navigating this site. Where is the area that explains how to use the site?


----------



## weed/ (Jul 20, 2009)

u from england? m8


----------



## cakewalk (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello everyone. This is my first post. I've been reading up alot the last few weeks so I should not post too many questions. I tried growing once before years ago but ended up with a male plant and didn't try again until now.


----------



## joesmoke4400 (Jul 20, 2009)

took clones from flowering female they are now three weeks old and are very bushy but all the leaves have three points.


----------



## 420 kalvin (Jul 21, 2009)

whats up people, im growing my 1st maryjane plant for my cough* cough* anorexia. 
i got it from a baggy of straight swagg its looking good growin fast but will the budda from the plant turn out just like the bud it came from.


----------



## ablepipeman (Jul 21, 2009)

420 kalvin. NO! it wont if you take very good care of it it will turn out 10x better. you will be shocked at how much better it can be.


----------



## weesm41 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bought lemon skunk seeds from a shop in glasgow
they were doing well at veg stage
1 died overnight when I changed light cycle after about a week
my 2nd one is about 4 weeks away from complete and the yellow spots appeared and the middle leaves are going all yellow should I feed the leaves?


----------



## peter tosh,,bongsmoke (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone know about taking plants fom outside to bud inside,and anyways of protecting plants grown in the ground from frost,if there is anyway of building something aroundthem,as have 2 nycd 5ft tall in large pots and want to stick them under 600w hp bulb and with bloom &boost and fan system,spray them before go in.


----------



## rural hick (Jul 22, 2009)

hello fellow farmers. glad there is such a farmers coop here for us. thank you for letting me in the door. i received my 10 WW (+5) seeds yesterday. the 10 WW are marked and i do not know what the 5 free are. i used marijuana seeds nl. 7 days from UK!! 
I am new indoor farmer, yet have done intensive research on how to. I am going to be using 3 6500k cfl and T5 6500K 4' 2 lamp in a closet, in each section. the upper section will be 40" high, 48" wide and 24" deep. and so will the bottom section. 
i am a bit concerned about height. i plan to start off with 3 gallon containers. is 3 gallon good enough? and with the pot size will i have to re-pot? before harvest in the space that i have? will it be best to leave out the 1 sections first time around and use the whole 48"w x 24"d x 84"h ? and how many plants should that area have comfortable grow space? i am using soil.
i have been growing outside and have had plants 10-12' in diameter and 15-20' tall.


----------



## dido (Jul 22, 2009)

I love some of the user names, mines crap.


----------



## PurpleHazerBlazer69 (Jul 23, 2009)

I recently got given a female plant at what i think is at a late stage already! I noticed that it had white pistols sprouting everywhere. I have been watering it at the same time daily and its gettin 12 hrs light and 12 dark, latly i noticed the pistols going brown, is this early signs of budding or is my plany dieing, pleae respond asap! Kirsty


----------



## peter tosh,,bongsmoke (Jul 23, 2009)

PurpleHazerBlazer69 said:


> I recently got given a female plant at what i think is at a late stage already! I noticed that it had white pistols sprouting everywhere. I have been watering it at the same time daily and its gettin 12 hrs light and 12 dark, latly i noticed the pistols going brown, is this early signs of budding or is my plany dieing, pleae respond asap! Kirsty


 sounds like its doing ok,when 75% of pistons are brown its neally ready to come down.you really need a scope to check the trichoms,they are the crystals,if they are clear,they are not ready,your looking for amber colour and cloudy.


----------



## ronin673 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Ronin here.
Great site, looking forward to increasing my know how!


----------



## chkreform (Jul 23, 2009)

My name is Craig Koelsch with http://420Reform.com . I am a resident of the state of Florida and have been for most of my life. I have been encouraged by NORMLS pro-activities for the reform of marijuana laws since my late teens in the early nineties. Although I do not consume or participate in any marijuana activity I am a huge advocate for the reform of marijuana legislation both on state and of course federal levels. It has been a huge disappointment to me over the years to see good, honest, hard working people jailed and convicted of harmless, non-violent marijuana crimes. I was personally arrested for the sale and delivery of marijuana in 1994 and have seen many friends and acquaintances face the same difficult fate. Although I distributed marijuana, I rarely consumed it during the time that I was involved in sharing it with friends. I did however consume marijuana on a recreational level for approximately three years of my life.
Having been truly diagnosed with bi-polor disorder in my early twenties I recognized how my consumption of marijuana helped control and level off the symptoms of my disease. I have also recognized its benefits to friends, family and acquaintances who also suffer from other debilitating diseases or health issues.
I have been involved in advocating the use of marijuana on a local level for many years now. At nineteen years old, immediately following my arrest, I opened a tobacco shop in Bradenton, Fl. I owned and operated the store successfully for a year. Unfortunately, my friend and confidant at the time, Chris Hill, of CHILLS was struggling with the feds opposition to his successful pipe manufacturing business. I closed up shop and began to develop my career as an entrepreneur. After many successes and failures in business I am now a 33 year old man struggling with todays diminishing economy and failed real estate market. I was successful in real estate and owned and operated a successful nightclub in 2005-06. After the real estate market crashed and the economy began to crumble, opportunity became less and less for a person like me. I have moved in with my parents and am now unemployed and broke. I have helped a friend establish a small business and work side by side with him laboring outdoors just to pay some personal bills.
This brings me to today. I have always been successful in rallying and leading the troops, so to say. My words of limited wisdom and endless research has given me the ability to encourage others to do well for themselves both in business and in life. Since the change in our Presidential administration I have become more involved in researching marijuana legislation, effects of the consumption of marijuana, dispensaries, cultivation, etc Of course, being an entrepreneur I see a good opportunity to help those in need and also to begin to share business techniques in order to own and operate dispensaries in states where medical marijuana laws allow. I have been researching laws in the state of Colorado and have begun dialogue with folks regarding the current dispensaries operating in that state. Since Attorney General Holder made his announcement that the Feds would stop raiding dispensaries in medical marijuana states and the State of Colorado put off their March 18th vote regarding caregivers and patients I see a good opportunity to show the people that successful dispensary businesss will not hurt but help their local and state economy, as well as reduce the amount of violent crime associated with the drug cartels that currently control the marijuana market.
This is my current dream and proposal. I of course need to find investors who are also advocates for our cause to help begin the business process. I would like to allow a television, documentary production crew to follow myself and others during the journey to show the process and benefits of beginning to help medical marijuana patients get the help they deserve. I am asking you for any ideas and assistance.
[email protected]
http://www.420Reform.com


----------



## Zeplike (Jul 23, 2009)

This is my first post just saying Hey and Wow I'm glad I found this forum, there's so much information I don't even really need to post many questions. I'm definitely going to soak up all this info and when I have my own place make an amazing grow space like some I have seen on herekiss-ass


----------



## guitarabuser (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,
I've been enjoying the hell out of the forums here and decided I better say howdy. I'm currently on my 4th grow, my 3rd indoors, my second hydro. I cannot say enough about the help I have found just searching the posts. I wish I had all this at my fingertips on my first grow 16 years ago! I probably would not have given up for so long. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## chef green (Jul 24, 2009)

hello all, first time grower old hippie. started with bagseed as recomended, now to the set up; light:4 n:vision daylight 27w/1400lum cfl spirals(blue) will switch to the the reds when flowering, by the way this is a bathroom grow.ventilation is supplied by the fart fan, also have a 120 volt stand up ionizer,using home depot mg soil, and diluted mg nutes. Started my grow like a madman germed 20 seeds 20 popped,(great germ technique ,chia herb garden set up, has mini clay pots and soil sponge for germination, after germ pots can be used for srouts until ready for transplant or kept in small pots for scrog.) had poor light so gradually went to cfls lost all but 5 (expected) the five now are starting to do things! into 3 week started with incadesents so slow start but catching up quickly.got my 2nd set of 3 pointers ladies are 1-3inches tall,wich brings me to my question thats been asked 1 billion times, when is the best time to top the babies so i can get some bush going? would appriciate all advice. I have a photo journal and will post when i learn safley how.thanks all and remember wherever you go / there you are.


----------



## ablepipeman (Jul 24, 2009)

Zeplike said:


> This is my first post just saying Hey and Wow I'm glad I found this forum, there's so much information I don't even really need to post many questions. I'm definitely going to soak up all this info and when I have my own place make an amazing grow space like some I have seen on herekiss-ass


 welcome to RIU. I have been on about two months and love it! If you have any questions just ask, thats what we are here for. enjoy


----------



## Cellulose (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey everyone! Just another noob here saying hello. Time to get back to reading! 

Ciao


----------



## Cap K (Jul 24, 2009)

chef green said:


> hello all, first time grower old hippie. started with bagseed as recomended, now to the set up; light:4 n:vision daylight 27w/1400lum cfl spirals(blue) will switch to the the reds when flowering, by the way this is a bathroom grow.ventilation is supplied by the fart fan, also have a 120 volt stand up ionizer,using home depot mg soil, and diluted mg nutes. Started my grow like a madman germed 20 seeds 20 popped,(great germ technique ,chia herb garden set up, has mini clay pots and soil sponge for germination, after germ pots can be used for srouts until ready for transplant or kept in small pots for scrog.) had poor light so gradually went to cfls lost all but 5 (expected) the five now are starting to do things! into 3 week started with incadesents so slow start but catching up quickly.got my 2nd set of 3 pointers ladies are 1-3inches tall,wich brings me to my question thats been asked 1 billion times, when is the best time to top the babies so i can get some bush going? would appriciate all advice. I have a photo journal and will post when i learn safley how.thanks all and remember wherever you go / there you are.


Welcome and glad to hear you stumbling your way through your first grow as i did. I'm not even close to an expert as I'm almost halfway through my second grow. RIU has been great a total wealth of information in here and for the most part decent people. Anyway, I just tried my hand at topping a couple weeks ago and it went well. I waited till they were about 6 inches and had no problem, but you might wanna check the FAQ section for more in depth information. All the best on your grow!


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 24, 2009)

high all check me out


----------



## SimplyBaked (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone Guerilla Growing this year?


----------



## chef green (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks cap and all


----------



## jiggs2269 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey every one. I am a newbie to this forum and site but not to the growing game. I'm not so much experienced as I am filled with observations and lessons from freinds and acquaintances. My actual practice time is very limited. Thanks to every one who made this site possible.


----------



## greengenez (Jul 25, 2009)

thought I'd say "hay" awesome sight. cant wait to pick someones brain. thanks


----------



## chef green (Jul 25, 2009)

welcome to the real ffa


----------



## BurnYouOut (Jul 25, 2009)

Whats up? Im a long time smoker and i want to stop spending all my money ill just smoke my own any tips for starting out and getting seeds?


----------



## DroBo (Jul 25, 2009)

Sup? Been clean for about 4 months now due to recent move from TX to WI, SUX(being clean). Bored outta my mind and no luck finding any connects so thought I'd start checkin into some different growing methods for some entertainment, lol. Lookin forward to the community here,
Thanks


----------



## seamonkey215 (Jul 26, 2009)

hello everyone, i am about to start germinating, and its my first time growing in my closet. any tips would help. i have a bag of all purpose miracle grow a bunch of paper cups ang a heat limp, im low on money is there anything eles thats cheap i can use?? thank you


----------



## 4u2c (Jul 26, 2009)

Whats up! This is the first time I'm trying to grow(I been smoking for 30 years) and I'm getting sick of buying weed and figured I'd grow my own. I bought some BC God bud seeds and I have 8 little plants growing under 4-48 inch fluoresent tubes. Iwould love to buy hps lights but I can't find anything higher then 75 watts where I live, is cfl's better then what I'm using? I could get alot more of them over my plants then the tube ones!!My plants are only 2 weeks old!


----------



## rebelmandziukan (Jul 26, 2009)

hey, just introducing myself yep im new. ive got a 20 gal ebb&flo with some girls and a few unknowns from reputible seed banks. its my first grow got them on 400 mh and 18/6 light maby ill do a grow log. anyway peace.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 26, 2009)

chef green


> hello all, first time grower old hippie. started with bagseed as recomended


Welcome. We even have an old hippies mthread, haven't seen any posts there for a while.


> into 3 week started with incadesents so slow start but catching up quickly.got my 2nd set of 3 pointers ladies are 1-3inches tall,


I do hope there is an error here, you are not using incandescent lights are you? Do not do that, add some more cfl's and keep them close to your plants, we have a sub forum for cfl growers also, and Garden Knowm wrote a book about growing with them, we have a thread for that too!!




> wich brings me to my question thats been asked 1 billion times, when is the best time to top the babies so i can get some bush going? would appriciate all advice. I have a photo journal and will post when i learn safley how.thanks all and remember wherever you go / there you are.


Bend me, shape me, anyway you want to, you got the power..........
Topping your plant may make it 'bush', it may not increase yield. Let me explain. Most of the time your plants will spend longer in vegging when you top them. I had a nice plant, topped it using fim techniques, got 8 colas, wow. The yield was the same from it as it was from the ones I bent instead, and I harvested them sooner.
If you have to top it, just have to, view the DirtBags Pornfolio...he shows exactly what and how and where he cuts his plants, whoops, TREES, just tell him VV sent ya. 

That 5hit 



> high all check me out


I did, your information is flawed. It is based on lumen out put only, not usable light to the plants. Welcome to our forum. VV

SimplyBaked 



> anyone Guerilla Growing this year?


No. lol well ok maybe a few, I would look in the Outdoor Growing forum. Welcome! VV

jiggs2269



> Hey every one. I am a newbie to this forum and site but not to the growing game. I'm not so much experienced as I am filled with observations and lessons from freinds and acquaintances. My actual practice time is very limited. Thanks to every one who made this site possible.


Welcome Jiggs, lots of information here to help you. VV

greengenez 



> thought I'd say "hay" awesome sight. cant wait to pick someones brain. thanks


Welcome genez, grass is not cheaper than hay anymore.lol VV

BurnYouOut 



> Whats up? Im a long time smoker and i want to stop spending all my money ill just smoke my own any tips for starting out and getting seeds?


Welcome, burnout, I will post some tips at the bottom stay tuned. VV

DroBo 



> Sup? Been clean for about 4 months now due to recent move from TX to WI, SUX(being clean). Bored outta my mind and no luck finding any connects so thought I'd start checkin into some different growing methods for some entertainment, lol. Lookin forward to the community here,
> Thanks


Well, DroBo, very well said except for the 'clean' part, it assumes you were 'dirty'. The message is righteous, hope you get a response. 'Dry' would be a better term?? VV

seamonkey215 



> hello everyone, i am about to start germinating, and its my first time growing in my closet. any tips would help. i have a bag of all purpose miracle grow a bunch of paper cups ang a heat limp, im low on money is there anything eles thats cheap i can use?? thank you


Hey seamonkey, ditch the heat lamp or you will have dead plants and low money. Investigate some cfl grows, they are inexpensive and can be placed close enough to the plants to get a yield. Garden Knowm used those and Miracle Grow soil in his book, Marijuana Buds For Less by SeeMoreBuds. $16.95+ tax at Barnes and Nobles. He shows how he grew 8 oz of dried bud from 3 female plants for less than $100.00. VV

4u2c


> Whats up! This is the first time I'm trying to grow(I been smoking for 30 years) and I'm getting sick of buying weed and figured I'd grow my own. I bought some BC God bud seeds and I have 8 little plants growing under 4-48 inch fluoresent tubes. Iwould love to buy hps lights but I can't find anything higher then 75 watts where I live, is cfl's better then what I'm using? I could get alot more of them over my plants then the tube ones!!My plants are only 2 weeks old!


Welcome 4u see the cfl's will do a good job if you place them right, within an inch or two of the plants. VV

I promised some suggestions, here they are. Pick a couple of journals that sound like the space you have for starting your grow, read through them and ask questions, the folks that hagve just done what you are going tp attempt will be glad to answer them.
Post a journal of your own, share your plan, pictures will get you intelligent answers, dumb looks are still free, details are important.
Welcome to all of you. VV


----------



## benlawson (Jul 26, 2009)

i have 3 mj plants . they are about 6 inches tall . how soon will i be able to tell if it is a female plant ore male plant cause i dont want to wast the time on a male


----------



## benlawson (Jul 26, 2009)

i need help on determining the sex of my plants. they are about 6 inches tall . thanks


----------



## NUGFINDER (Jul 26, 2009)

im a newbie and a mmj *Patient.*

i have a lot to learn .

NUG


----------



## GUERILLA DIESEL (Jul 26, 2009)

Please some one help my seedlings are a week old and have streched out because of lack of light and there starting to lean over they have only sprouted there cteyldon leaves but have grown about 2inches tall is there any help for them now or are they destined for failure i have corrected the lighting prolblem today at first i only used 1 60 watt light bulb but now i have eight 42 watt cfls on 3 seedlings but they have streched so far they can barely stand buy themselves


----------



## Jim McColl (Jul 27, 2009)

how do i allow people to see my picture when i post a message/thread??? can't seem to find any options to allow this.


----------



## green fan (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a newbie here also. I am almost at 24 days under lights.
Looking forward to learning more about growing. It is quickly turning into and obsession!


----------



## NorwaysHope (Jul 27, 2009)

I live far north in norway, and it tends to be really cold here even at summer.
so i had a few friends who tride to grow MJ outside, with no luck at all. 
but one day surfing the nett i found a site which sold 2 strains adjusted for cold climates,
so ofc i bought them and planted them outside.
now they actually survived, but the summer is almost over here so im going to take them inside. 
therefor i joined the forum, so i can get as much info as possible about growing MJ's,
just decided that this is my new hobbie


----------



## Dante20066 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to say "Hi" Long time Smoker first time grower. Well have not grown anything yet but I hope to soon. I have been a lurker in this forum for a bit and have read alot everyone is so helpful glad to join the fun!


----------



## Earl (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome everyone.
Check out the Grow Journals and Hydro forum on RUI.
Stop by the the grows in my signature if you have questions about hydro.
Show your grow.
.


----------



## 00smokey (Jul 27, 2009)

PurpleHazerBlazer69 said:


> I recently got given a female plant at what i think is at a late stage already! I noticed that it had white pistols sprouting everywhere. I have been watering it at the same time daily and its gettin 12 hrs light and 12 dark, latly i noticed the pistols going brown, is this early signs of budding or is my plany dieing, pleae respond asap! Kirsty


Dude, stop watering daily. roots need time to dry out and expand and grow.

Happy growing!!!


----------



## mgd32937 (Jul 27, 2009)

New and bummed out .... Looking for like minds in the Central/South Florida area. My friend/dealer got popped. Only one that I could get a descent amount of good stuff. I live in Melbourne, FL area. Anybody around? LOL


----------



## jesusface (Jul 27, 2009)

New member and new grower here. Just saying hi! Hope I can pick up some tips on the forum..


----------



## WeedAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi i'm new my name on the site WeedAddict, well you should know that as it says on hte left hand side


----------



## ablepipeman (Jul 28, 2009)

WeedAddict said:


> Hi i'm new my name on the site WeedAddict, well you should know that as it says on hte left hand side


welcome to RIU bro! There is a ton of info on here to help you out as well as people with years of experience that will help with any questions you may have. look forward to seeing you around


----------



## feildgrow247 (Jul 28, 2009)

this is my first time growing and i have 2 plants growing in a corn feild, first is this a good spot for soil? second the one plant has fater stubby leaves and the other has long and skinny, whats the difference? AND third i have this stuff that my mom uses called mirical grow for roses, will that help in the flowering stage?


----------



## OutDoorWeedGrower (Jul 29, 2009)

hey umm i just have a few questions.. It's my first year growing.. and i germated the seeds and planted them.. but as it was only 3cm tall i had to go on holiday which i though would of killed it.. if i left it out-side..but it was a fighter cam back after 2weeks its about 30cm but now nothing much seems to be happening im watering it when it needs water and it get blenty of sun a day..is there anything i can add apart from water sun and love?:L ^^


----------



## AllGrapedUp (Jul 29, 2009)

hey whats up everyone??
im just gonna come out with it... i have never grown or owned a mj plant.
i would like to know that if i start growing what would be the best outdoor type of seeds and what i should do to grow a very good plant??
thanks.


----------



## bruno716 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello everyone. I too am pretty new at this....but I did lots of research on this site and many others. I currently have 7 blue dreams 4weeks into flower and have tons of buds. They are in 9 inch pots with fox farm and light warrior mix. I only used water for the first two weeks then swtiched to pure blend line from bontincare including there supplemetnal nutrients.. After 5 weeks of veg I topped them, and used the cutings as clones in my DIY 24 site ez cloner, that I made for $48 USD. . I also did a and a 6 site bubble ponics system just to see how good they work. THEY WORK AWESOME, AMAZING, AND UNBELIEVABLE. The 6 plants in the bubbleponics are growing faster then anything I have ever seen. Anyway, here is my problem, I have 24 beautiful clones in my ez cloner, that have developed large root systems, I usually put them in rockwool just as the roots are developing, but since I left them unattend for 2 days, their roots went crazy. I don't see how I can get them into rockwool? Can I use just hydroton, or will that damage the roots. THank you for any help...


----------



## frenchtomytoast (Jul 29, 2009)

Word up. 

I'm new to this whole thing but I'd like to get a green thumb. On my research phase right now.

Love peace and hair grease.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Jul 29, 2009)

welcome abored,


----------



## ivydupree (Jul 29, 2009)

hello i'm new here. 
i'm from ecuador and i'm thinking of ordering some seeds from barney's farm. what do you advise for growing at high altitudes. it's 9350 feet and equatorial climate, up to 80F during the day and down to 40 F at night. i have a UV lamp and a infrared lamp. thanks.


----------



## AceOfSpades23 (Jul 29, 2009)

What Up! Getting ready to break in my green thumbs. Look forward to more post and grow diary.


----------



## Revolver (Jul 30, 2009)

Have been doing a lot of research lately..just made my first seed purchase evar from Nirvana...hopefully it gets through.

Can't wait to start my first grow..


----------



## Frankie Tousteppe (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey people! This is my first post. Just wanted to say hi. I kept coming across this site in search of tidbits, so I decided to join up. The amount of information here seems fantastic, I can't wait to try and absorb it all.


----------



## torshizzle (Jul 30, 2009)

yo wassup everyone, first time posting. So I'm getting a clone tomorrow, and I know very little about growing it. I'm trying to do this at my mom's house. She told me I can take care of her garden so I also have to grow actual fruits and stuff. (I'll get some Japanese Maple). But where do I get stuff for it? and what? Is there a plant that will hide its smell ? I do live in a sunny weather so it should be good for it. I don't want it to be massive, but a decent size plant will be nice. n e body?


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey! It's my first post, so I thought I'd put it here. Been looking at the forums for awhile now, and I think it's a great site. I tried growing before, about 15 years ago, but my sis ratted me out. First grow as an adult, and I hope it will be a good one. Thanks to all the experts for what I've already learned from this site, and for what I'm sure I'll learn in the future.


----------



## Dr. Kind (Jul 30, 2009)

Cuttings will wilt after 2-3days of cutting, but a good suggestion would be to make a humid-room for your clones. Start with a tupperware container you can cut a hole in the top, but make it wide enough to hold humidity and let fresh air in & out!! A room with 80% to 90% humidity will be great. Use water and only spring water,distiled water,rain water,on spray and roots. This should keep your cloning tray full. (Ther r mineral sprays out ther but you can get by just fine without.)


----------



## bud4life101 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi ive been reading stuff up and i think i want to start growing but ive heard alot of different things so could somebody please give me a list of good materials for growing..thanks!


----------



## Meziadin (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, I just signed up.

Good site!

About 9 years ago, I brought 4 plants to modest fruition under fluorescents in the corner of my livingroom, but haven't grown since. A stoner maneuver gave me a chance to grow this year...

I have a small guerilla operation in full swing at the moment. It started with three sativas from bag seed I accidently (stoned and forgot I saved them) brought back from either Cambodia or Laos--could have been either, but probably Laos. The seeds sat in a drawer for a year and a half before I found them this February. What a suprise!
The sativas were germinated in late February. The undetected seeds were exposed to drying heat over two winters, so only 4 of 12 sprouted and, later, one seedling died. The trio have been growing in my patch since, oh, May. They are getting fairly big, despite a slow start indoors. I still don't know what sex they are. I could clone-sex them but I kind of like waiting to see what nature delivers. I'll make butter out of any males and save some pollen for seeding, too. 
A recent trip to Europe allowed me to pick up some commercial seeds (Purple Widow and Early Skunk), and 3 PWs and 1 ES are 2 weeks in the field. They were pretty slow to grow since they were just out of diapers when I plunked them in the ground. Also, the weather was very cloudy and rainy in July (monsoon season here). They will see more sun in August so I have hope of modest success for these late arrivals. I have kept one ES indoors and, at 12 in., it's ready to go outside. I have 2 more PWs and 1 ES at the 2 week stage. They look healthy, but I'm going to let them grow more indoors to build up some roots. It's very hot here in August so... Also, the outdoor season ought to last well into November so the sativas ought have time to fill out their flowers, if they are girls.

One more thing, certain growing supplies are very hard to get here (I can't say where because the laws are very harsh), so I've been largely flying blind on soil ph, fertilizer strength, etc. I could mail order, but in no way do I want to attract that kind of attention. They watch foreigners like a hawk. 

Anyway, I look forward to posting here.


----------



## definitemby (Jul 31, 2009)

I am starting a small covert grow in the basement about 5x9 and completely blocked in and plan to grow about 6 plants under a 400 watt. My question is. If I vent the room straight out the roof will the neighbors smell it budding ? there is just the one about 100 yards on one side and across the road but he is down a hill about 75 yards away.I'm trying to avoid the costs of carbon filters.


----------



## Skunko (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm here to learn everything I can, and then try my hand at a small personal stash grow. I absolutely cannot afford the prices charged in my area for quality buds, and I need the medical benefits that good weed provides. I've had enough...and will take matters into my own hands.I have access to some top notch genetics (train-wreck, and blueberry clones), but only a small amount of space, so I really want to have my "ducks in a row" before actually attempting anything. I'm most likely going to have to use Fluoros or LEDs as my light source because I live in a small place, and have no way to vent the heat that the sodium lights emit, and my landlord gets the electric bill so he'd see a jump if i tried to use one. I look forward to being a part of the discussions here and hopefully becoming an expert, mini stealth gardener. Also, once my state goes forward with Medical use, I'll already be set up and able to help others. =)


----------



## BIFPedro (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello everybody,
im new to this forum and new to growing so bit of a novice to be honest. heard this forum was good for gettin growing problems sorted so i look forward to working with u all


----------



## pH89 (Aug 1, 2009)

temp and humidity 2 high


----------



## starter(remboo) (Aug 1, 2009)

heymatth82003-i hav a ku estion for jou-i see jou ar veriy smart in weed thinks - plees tel mee---how long(minutes) should the flood,in my hydro system?


----------



## worldtravler (Aug 1, 2009)

i am planing a scrog my mini cab is 24 inch in height.Plan to scrog 1 plant in a 1.78 sqf area with 40x5 watt cfls=.200 watts veg 200 watt flower is this enough. Is this enough height for a scrog from a short indica strain.


----------



## Earl (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is a great cabinet grow going on right now.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/210479-dual-areoponic-cabinet-ceramic-metal.html


----------



## soil2009 (Aug 2, 2009)

hi im new to growin ive just ptanted seeds just waitin to see what happends


----------



## Earl (Aug 2, 2009)

Check out the grow logs and journals.
Good luck with your farming adventure.


----------



## Downfoemythang (Aug 2, 2009)

Newbie here sayin what up! Just getting my feet wet in the forum, preparing myself to ask a bunch of question. Planning my first "serious" attempt at growing as soon as my seeds get here. I got some ''regs" in nursery cups as a dry run to take note of the stages of plant growth. I got a few questions before I shell out cash on seeds and the like. I will be growing indoors is one strain of seed easier to grow than another? I saw an all in one soil grow kit being sold by htgsupply. The price seemed reasonable compared to what other people were selling on the net. Are there pros/cons to this kit for a 1st time grower?


----------



## oldrollers (Aug 2, 2009)

Earl said:


> Check out the grow logs and journals.
> Good luck with your farming adventure.


 Hi, Thought I would introduce myself to the community. I'm 55 and livin in the great pacific northwest. Been a toker for 35 yrs. Plan on setting up an indoor hydroponic systyem in the near future. I have some experience years ago with vho flourecent grow lights and have been vegetable gardening for quite a few years but no hydro experience.
Glad I found this forum, it will be a big help Im sure. Look forward to all the tips and advice available.


----------



## redivider (Aug 2, 2009)

hey guys! i'm currently in week 2 of growing. i used a strategy to start my plants without consulting to any growing forum, anything of the sort. i'm not new to the theory of growing, but completely new to the practice. i soaked the seeds in some paper towels for a couple of days until a lil something sprouted out, then planted it in small 3.5 inch tall planters using some soil my friends had left over from his garden (he grows different fruits and spices). after 3 days lil plants came out. right now I'm in week 2 of growing using 3 flourecent lights, 18 hrs on 6 off, and my babies range from 3-7 inches tall, they still have their lil embryonic leaves, very cute! I don't have enough lights yet but my setup is not complete. i'm going to buy some work light fixtures from HD and going to a light store to grow them with: 4 flourecent lights (300 watt incandecent equivalent)... my grow space is 2ftx2ftx2ft ... is that enough light?? i'm surrounding my plants with white surfaces, like white posterboard cuz my girl has plenty of it lying around (she's into arts and crafts and were short on cash)not any reflective mirror-type things. i want to know if my proposed light setup is enough? what size planter should I use? also, what minimumsize should my plants reach before i start flowering them? what should I do to recognize early (early as in ASAP) whether my plants are male or female or do I just wait and see?? is it possible that a plant has both male and female areas?? if so, what do I do with the male parts? cut them out? I would like to flower my plants when they are ready but not too big because of space constraints... i need help and googling info is too impersonal.... i'm really sorry for the long post but this IS the newbie section. nice to know all of you, and i wish you the best with your growing endeavors!!


----------



## simon.the.dog (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm Micheal. Looking to start growing soon.


----------



## epixbud (Aug 3, 2009)

Good Day there Newb's, wonder round the forums and make sure ya check out the FAQ and DIY sections!






................................................................................................
See my grow...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107075-ak-47-x-super-silver.html

See my All in One DIY...https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html
................................................................................................


----------



## brooks003 (Aug 3, 2009)

hey every body.i was wondering when my plant well be hittin the flowering stage..its about 10in tall n about 5/6 weeks old


----------



## daddy777 (Aug 3, 2009)

hey new to this site having some troubles so thought i'd get some help from people who know. I have a ten gallon tank with three plants all just randome seeds from some good regs i had, 4 weeks into blooming and using dyno bloom 3-16-5. im using a 400w hps bulb and its located 3 feet above the plant i keep the ph around 5.5. two of my plants are strong but the one that is looking bright green with sick leaves has more growth to it a lot more branchs branching off of branchs for the bottom of the plant should i chop those i can't figure it out cause the other ones are so strong. i need some help please


----------



## Fastillion (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all. I'm new here, and new to growing. I guess that its more of a hobby and way to save me money that i would normally spend on getting my bud elsewhere.
Not too many questions, I've been reading through this site and a few others, and I'm hoping I have the basics down. If it fails, it fails and I learn a lesson for next crop. If not, then I just saved myself a few trips to the atm.


----------



## Tiz (Aug 4, 2009)

hey all, been reading a while, finally registered and I'm gonna give growing a shot


----------



## Bauks (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everyone I'm going to do a bit of reading before I post anymore, I Just Lost the plant that I think you will see in my avatar? To a poor grow medium and an 8.6 ph level(Got Muddy and Snuffed out the root system real fast)... Just got a setup going in my basement with the clones I snipped quickly from mom as she was dying there not doing to well at the moment. I hope to contribute some of what I learn This is a great resource thanks.


----------



## guto30sp (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey fellows, learned a lot from RIU already. Started my first grow a couple of weeks ago, soon posting a diary.
Regards.


----------



## carlos252 (Aug 5, 2009)

what's the best lighting for a week or two old bag seed? Would a 400 watt MH be safe or no?


----------



## 420kmk (Aug 5, 2009)

whats goin on im new in growin the right way. i have already got great advice from quite a few ppl an this is a great place to be. i just wanna say thanx to all ppl out there an ill post pix to keep ppl posted an to also help otherz thanx


----------



## Skyhiatrist (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello guys, great forum am sure i will find this gaff is exactly what i need to help me along my way... 

Here's my first question for you guys, i have a HPS 600 watt ballast (brand new given to me by a friend) is it possible for me to run a lower wattage bulb in a 600 watt ballast, basically what i need to know is, does a 600 watt ballast run any wattage bulb upto 600 watt? Or will a 600 watt ballast run 600 watt HPS bulbs only? 

Thanks guys a prompt answer would be very much appreciated as i am awaiting some valued advice before i continue with my plans.. 

Sky...


----------



## Mrpothead (Aug 6, 2009)

ok, how do I start a thread?


----------



## Mrpothead (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, you seem friendly!
Could I ask you a question? Have a beauty, nearly 4 feet tall. Was in lots of sun in my mudroom and now that I see the little white threads, (sorry, forgot what they are called) know that I need to give her the 12/12 treatment. Have a wonderful upstairs closet for the darkness, but NO light system at all. I haven't needed it before. Was advised not to move her to the mudroom downstairs...stressful, and she is HEAVY!
Should I just move her into our bathroom, 2 feet away for the sunny parts of the day?
Gets sun there, as there is also a skylight, but not nearly the same as our mudroom/greenhouse.
Also, what do you think of the 12/12 ratio, as I have also heard conflicting stories....
Any help you could give me would be great!
Thanks for your time.


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Aug 6, 2009)

well, you look for(meaning sex) spike like white hairs coming from each node, then you have a female, the other is quite obvious, little balls is a male. and if you want, after you establish sex and when you feel that it is ready to harvest, about 2 weeks before, you can zap'em with UV at like ten min. intervals 2 to 3 times a day to increase the trichome production, considering the genetics. but be kinda far away from your plant or you will burn them, the light thing, now you do know they veg very well in the blue spectrum, so you get cfl's with the blue spec, and the wattage you are using is pretty good for what you are doing, so if you have any other questions just ask.


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wud up Everybody! Que Pasa! Diggin the Forum! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Earl (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrpothead said:


> ok, how do I start a thread?


click on this link:
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## dirtnappin (Aug 7, 2009)

First let me say helllo to all, im super new to posting and also im growing cannibis for the first time as a soon to to be certified "care giver" here in MI. im so new to this im worried ill get messed with lol, but im lookin to expand and reach out to plp with the same love of cannabis as me, also spelling is not the best :{ please bear with me. i took guts for me 2 do this as im scared of the net..sad i know, i missed the internet boom in the 90,s..was to busy in the navy to do much else, anyhow im here now, no goin back..please go easy on me..but im 2 months or so into growing, have 4 plants at verious sizes and all are doing well, however today i was mortified to see my plant with leaves that were wilted and look like they have purple brownish spots on them..possible cem burn i think?? as we started adding "flora nova" one part grow plant food..about a 2 weeks ago, i beleave my brother over feed them at first..didnt know it was importiant to start with a small amount..ive been useing u-tube and other sources for info..all great stuff, but soo much out their it mind boggleing..im growing indoors, nice dry room, fans, and we got a MHL light..more to come $$$ is short :{..im sure we are makeing some mistakes as most noobie growers will but i will GREATLY appreciate anyone comments or suggestions. also i have no pic,s :{ that blows i know..net noob indeed. basicly im worryed sick about my babys! please help this poor soul :} ty all and once again its nice to be here and i hope i can make some good friends in the end...also i been lookin like mad at all possible plant disease,s on any site i can..again info overload! please help with suggestions and comments. ty


----------



## dirtnappin (Aug 7, 2009)

hello :}i bet your mail is loaded with plp asking questions, your basicly the first person i seen here so here it gos...im new, im scared of getting messed with by savy net users.not to much but ya know what i mean, ive posted for my 2nd time EVER..no joke, im 36 and the net is so confuseing to me still! and i play online games all the time, just never stuff like this, so ya im a lil intemidated..but not enough to try this out...i promise i wont blow your e-mail up { dont realy know how to anyway} just a new guy who's lost and need a guide of sorts if you will, not your job i know :} but you seem cool and im just trying to make a friend on here, today is my first day on this cool site. i have a post up about my problem, maby you could direct me to a sourse or just some friendly advise would be great . ty for your time :}


----------



## Earl (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey dirtnappin You need to read the VictorVicious threads.
He is in Michigan and leading the charge on the new grow laws there.
Vic is a very helpful guy.
Here is a link to one of his watched threads.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/33421-my-current-set-up-journal.html
Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## Mr.Stoned (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello  this is me & my garden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ehr-z1XKQc
http://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sl700961.jpg


----------



## ganja.gomer (Aug 10, 2009)

how exactly do i get my member picture to show on my posts?


----------



## elnuni13 (Aug 10, 2009)

ay wutz up im a newb here an growing plants 2 plants outdoors.i wuz wondering how can i tell wut kind it is cuz ma homboy had gave me a few seeds an i planted them in feb and they havent bud yet so if u can it wud b great if u can answer those questions 4 me.thank u


----------



## definitemby (Aug 11, 2009)

You can get a kit from mrbeer.com that makes 8 quarts of beer of any flavor you could think of and it produces co2 for 2 weeks for only $10.50 and when it is done you bottle it up with a tad more sugar and cap it off a week or so till beer is carbonated.I am just now trying this but it seems better than a gallon jug recipe since it is 2 or more gallons and the recipe was perfected by the brew masters to brew (produce co2) for 2 weeks or more. And the end result is excellent. I have brewed the beer many times before but I wasn't growing at the time.


----------



## chronic.the.hedge.hog (Aug 11, 2009)

hello Rollitup community! its a great pleasure to be among you. i've been a marijuana enthusiast for 15 years now, since my first toke. fear of jail time has prevented me from growing in the past but alas the times, they are a changin 

i've been researching marijuana and its cultivation for a couple of years now, ever since i saw a living pot plant for the first time.  i've learned a great deal from the literature put out by Rosenthal and Cervantes but i look forward to learning even more here.

i just picked up a Euforia clone bred by Dutch Passion! its the first plant i've ever owned (marijuana or otherwise) and i'm just trying to keep it alive. i can't wait to begin my first grow journal and other correspondence with fine cannaficianados like yourselves. 



oh yeah, i love the beer brewing kit idea for making c02. i had planned on using vinegar and baking soda but who couldn't use a little extra beer?


----------



## VodkaMan (Aug 12, 2009)

chronic.the.hedge.hog said:


> hello Rollitup community! its a great pleasure to be among you. i've been a marijuana enthusiast for 15 years now, since my first toke. fear of jail time has prevented me from growing in the past but alas the times, they are a changin
> 
> i've been researching marijuana and its cultivation for a couple of years now, ever since i saw a living pot plant for the first time.  i've learned a great deal from the literature put out by Rosenthal and Cervantes but i look forward to learning even more here.
> 
> ...


Hello I am just staring a little grow so I am glade I found this site. I have a question how can you report a problem with your membership privlages? I am having trouble when I click on a thumb error saying don't have permission. Thanks for any help .


----------



## CSM (Aug 12, 2009)

Mesh pot vs. All Hydroton in Ebb + Flow

Which is more beneficial for the plants assuming your reservoir is big enough.


----------



## GreenIrish (Aug 12, 2009)

Greetings All - I have wanted to be a Caregiver for Med MJ as my baby sister passed away from malignant brain tumors in Sept 2006. She had just turned 51. It was awful trying to find and afford MJ for her with my graying hair & wrinkles (guess the youngsters thought I was a narc!). Haha - they didn't know I was at Woodstock in '69. That's the short of it. I have recently been approved for Medical MJ for various health reasons and I can now be a caregiver. I have SO many seeds that I've saved over the years, but have not tried to grow before now. I purchased a bag of FF Ocean Forest & another bag of just worm castings. I mixed the soils and the babies are growing under a couple of flourescent lights. Of everything I've read of lighting for veg & bloom, I continue to be "lumen challenged". The prices I've seen are costly for MH & other grow lights, and don't know what I need. Can someone help me please? Thank you.


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 12, 2009)

Mr.Stoned said:


> Hello  this is me & my garden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ehr-z1XKQc
> http://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sl700961.jpg





long fuckin video


----------



## K.Marie (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey! how we doing? Im new i just singed up


----------



## why?what? (Aug 13, 2009)

hey everybody new to this and going to be asking a lot of questions!!!!


----------



## Archness (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, all. Working on my first grow, atm. *shrug*

Just saying hi.


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 14, 2009)

hi straight back to yer.


----------



## ForgottenDuck (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey everybody. I've been smoking for about 3 years now, and have been fascinated with growing for the past year or so. Unfortunately I won't be able to start growing anytime soon because I'm leaving for college (university of Cincinnati, majoring in Digital Design) in a month and my dorm room probably isn't the best grow room. Until the time when I have my own place and can safely grow I'm content to learn what I can about the process.


----------



## definitemby (Aug 16, 2009)

Limit the light to 12 hours on and 12 hours off. If it is just sitting by the window put it in the dark for 12. Ive even herd of folks putting a black plastic bag on it. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 16, 2009)

Is Victor Vicious still here?


----------



## definitemby (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't do a thing except a lot of fans. it's my first grow in a space like yours. $00 watt HPS and MH switchable




and I didn't check the humidity until after a month of flowering and it had been riding around 50 and they look like this.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 16, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Is Victor Vicious still here?


I've seen him around


----------



## Skunkybud (Aug 17, 2009)

High im from new hampshire im 18 I love marijuana.

I also think obamas a dumb fuck.


----------



## kurio12j (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello there! I am new to this forum. surprise surprise. My husband and I (mostly me) took up this hobby when husband was on chemo. We tried a plant a couple of years ago and were gloriously unsuccessful. At that time we resolved ourselves to not have a green thumb and just seek out other sources. Now, he is terminal and smokes lots more for the pain and nausea. The supply in our uber-conservative area of the world seems to have dried up, so I took up the mantle of gardener once again. I am having more success this time. I am in the middle of my first grow. The farther along I get the more I realize that I should have done a little more research before I started. Oh well. I am hoping some of you more experienced people can help me fill in some of my blanks. I am thrilled to find such a cool resource. Once again, a big, resounding, Texas HOWDY to all.


----------



## BlazinHerb (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone, just sign up to the forums although ive been reading for a few months. im a casual grower mostly doing outdoor but i have a small indoor setup ive had going for a year now. results have been good so far growing a few bigname strains a one i crossed myself a few years back outside. just thought id introduce myself.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 17, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Is Victor Vicious still here?


Well, sometimes. We have a lot going on in our State right now, and we reached the goals I had set for the new member thread, glad to see you back here. We have a couple of website that Mr. BlueJeans ( yes I gave him the name, dirtbag was already taken ) has set them up. www.micaregivers.org has a lot of information on strains and what they are known best for, the link to Growing Your own takes you to www.migrowers.org and we can use all the help we can get. You know that's true cause I am the administrator, you all know that is beyond my knowledge base. 
Have had a few spammers while getting it setup, the structure is there, now we just need some information posted there, guess where it will come from. 
Anyway you want to post there is fine with us. Reminds me of when I first checked in at rollitup about three years ago, I feel their pain.lol Its like giving a party and wondering if any one will show up. 
Good to see you wikid stop in and say high. VV


----------



## newbie660 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys im a new grower looking for help on where to start?? I have read northern lights may be a good indoor plant to start on?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 17, 2009)

newbie660 said:


> Hey guys im a new grower looking for help on where to start?? I have read northern lights may be a good indoor plant to start on?


Welcome, do some research. Check out our grow-faq and read some peoples journals. Then plan out your grow and start a grow journal, if you post pictures people will help.


----------



## sabra (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello long time members...newby here. Have a grow going and several q's but I wil always try to find answers before I begin posting + need to learn how to post pics would like to show an indoor dirt grow 14 plants two started outside and brought in due to privacy issues. going ok I think but have made some errors from what I have read so far here on the forums. have not pruned nor topped. using oxygenated nutes to water growing now about an inch a day +/- ....4 40 watt flourescent 2 of which are grow type spectrum. avg temp of 76, 24/7 on the lights. Hope to switch to totally hydro if I can get a handle on all the neccesary knowledge for successful grow. Fun reading but on the jones, this kinda dampens things. I'm an old guy " 60 too soon" been far too long a work life and drug testing...retired now so what else is there to do....lol....D southwest ohio


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 17, 2009)

sabra said:


> Hello long time members...newby here. Have a grow going and several q's but I wil always try to find answers before I begin posting + need to learn how to post pics would like to show an indoor dirt grow 14 plants two started outside and brought in due to privacy issues. going ok I think but have made some errors from what I have read so far here on the forums. have not pruned nor topped. using oxygenated nutes to water growing now about an inch a day +/- ....4 40 watt flourescent 2 of which are grow type spectrum. avg temp of 76, 24/7 on the lights. Hope to switch to totally hydro if I can get a handle on all the neccesary knowledge for successful grow. Fun reading but on the jones, this kinda dampens things. I'm an old guy " 60 too soon" been far too long a work life and drug testing...retired now so what else is there to do....lol....D southwest ohio


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## nroles420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello everybody, I'm from the west coast of australia and an avid grower of outdoor smoke. We have a small plant atm and it seems to be doing fine in a pot of dirt with nothing more than fresh rain and fish tank water, Albeit that's probably why it's so small i guess. It stinks pretty good though.

Since I'm a novice grower with around three plants that I've grown before. I was stumped by this question i have, This little one if possible I would like to keep it growing for another season after it buds this year, Like any other plant can I trim the old flowers off and allow it to regrow new buds next year? 

Thanks for the great place to find info people, You have a great atmosphere here. 
Nroles420.


----------



## captain420 (Aug 18, 2009)

What's it is good peoples?? New to forum and already have a few questions...so i am going to start a thread and ask away and post some pics...Thanks in advance for any help, it's much appreciated!!


----------



## marvinev (Aug 18, 2009)

how do i post a question im lost


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 18, 2009)

marvinev said:


> how do i post a question im lost


Just go into the forum that best matches your question's topic and click start new thread.


----------



## Arclight (Aug 18, 2009)

I am new here so im sorry if im posting in the wrong place. I have a question about the amount of marijuana you are legally able to posses with a valid club card. I read that you can have either 6 full grown plants or 12 immature plants. Well i have also read that as the holder of a club card that you can only posses 8oz of weed? how does this work. So what happens if you grow 6 bomb ass DWC plants that yeild way more than 8oz what are you supposed to do? can you get in legal trouble on one end you are following the law by only growing 6 plants but on the other hand you have way more than 8oz?? If anybody can enlighten me i would be very appreciative. I also would like to thank all of you increadibly knowledgable people on this forum, i have been lurking for weeks finally signed up last night.


----------



## Spoony Da Dro Man (Aug 19, 2009)

Whats up RIU members Ive been searching for answers on this sight for over a year now just became a member. The info on this sight is priceless. Thank you everybody


----------



## LankyWhite (Aug 19, 2009)

Oi! I'm also new to the forums. I've heard a lot of good things about em, especially RIU, from other grower's and decided it's time I got my shit together and got on here. Been doing lots of reading & research and I've also tried my hand at growing in the past. Had a bunch of little ones die, get stolen or just poorly cared for . So finally I'm starting my own thing so I can try and perfect it vs. expecting other people/friends to take proper care of them in less than optimal security or grow conditions. Currently running two AeroG Pro200s, one with 3 Diesel Ryder and one with 4 Poison Dwarf so far 3 of the PDs have sprouted but none of the DR. I started them about a week ago. Direct germ in the aero's sponge pods. Day time heat is running real high at 80-90F, Night time heat is running about 75-85F. Running one non oscillating fan on high directly in the path of free space between both aeros. Gotta figure out how to get the temp down to 80ish day mid 70s at night, may run ducting with 4" whisper fans for exhaust air. Current light schedule is 24/0 for seedling, 18/6 for veg and if they weren't auto's I'd do 12/12 for flo but someone mentioned that autos will pre flower in 18/6...?So I guess I'm going to keep it at that after the seedling stage is complete. I already got an airstone and fishtank pump but I gotta get a second one as well as a nice starter nute pack, ph meter, and two figure 8 cords, as FoxCompany mentioned in his Aero groTek/manual so I can run the lights separately on a timer without having to shut off the internal pumps in the aero systems. I have a 400w HPS but I don't think I'm going to need it or, for that matter, be able to use it without causing a more intense heat build up. I may get 2 or 4 - 48" dual shop light fixtures and use one natural sunlight bulb and one plant/aquariam bulb for each fixture since I'm starting to think that more CFL light may produce a better crop. Probably will train them through 2, maybe 3, layers of chicken wire mounted on a frame to cause them to branch out. Any advice would be much appreciated. I love this plant so much that I feel I should try and learn as much as I possibly can about it and about how I can make it better in any way. I've taken a lot from the cannabis community throughout my years of toking and the least I can do is gro some ridiculous shit to give back to others in the community. I know I'm not going to get those results from a first aerogarden gro but it's a start on a long journey to perfection. The aero's the stepping stone towards more knowledge.

...quite stoned to add haha


----------



## Savvy (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey folks,

I've been lurking in the background and decided to finally sign up.

This place is fucking awesome man 



Savvy


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 19, 2009)

Savvy said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been lurking in the background and decided to finally sign up.
> 
> ...


Welcome Savvy, but would you mind changing your av? That's disgustingly inappropriate.


----------



## sabra (Aug 19, 2009)

Mr. Ganja, Thanks for the heads up, I posted pics today in the pic board. haven't yet figured my way around here yet so maybe you want a look. Me thinks you'll like. Yeah I am well aware I need help. I'll get onto this in time, I am going to be 60 soon and been to war, worked 47 years, I have a right to be stupid now lol

Again Thanks, Dave

P.S. I agree with your last avatar request mine will be up soon but for now in with the pics>>>


----------



## mathilda (Aug 19, 2009)

hey all, noob here. my bf and I are trying our hand at growing for personal use.

very nice and informative site- looks like we've come to the right place  thx for having us.


----------



## smokeybeaar (Aug 19, 2009)

TIRED OF PAYING FOR TI MIGHT ASS WELL GROW MY OWN


----------



## HimilayaGold (Aug 19, 2009)

Sup, guys. I have question. Can the organic fox farm line of nutes be used with dwc? Light 400w mostly organic, but trying out dwc. I have two himilaya gold clones in two 2.5 gallon buckets with bubble wand.


----------



## tokinGLX (Aug 20, 2009)

hi all, new to the site but not the scene.
i am an avid member of the colorado medical community and figured i would sign up here to share pics and videos of mine and some grows of friends of mine.

a quick question that will probably answer itself as i browse around the forums- is hotlinking of images(from photobucket) allowed or must all photos be uploaded to the local server¿

see ya round the forums.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 20, 2009)

tokinGLX said:


> hi all, new to the site but not the scene.
> i am an avid member of the colorado medical community and figured i would sign up here to share pics and videos of mine and some grows of friends of mine.
> 
> a quick question that will probably answer itself as i browse around the forums- is hotlinking of images(from photobucket) allowed or must all photos be uploaded to the local server¿
> ...


Welcome tokinGLX, that sounds exciting, looking forward to it. 

I'm not sure what "hot linking" is excactly, but I find links to photobucket herre all the time. Maybe I answered your question not sure.


----------



## tokinGLX (Aug 20, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Welcome tokinGLX, that sounds exciting, looking forward to it.
> 
> I'm not sure what "hot linking" is excactly, but I find links to photobucket herre all the time. Maybe I answered your question not sure.


hotlinking is taking the address of a picture on another site, and then pasting it in the reply box here with the proper image tags around it. 
but saying what you did, yep, you pretty much answered my question. thanks and cheers!


----------



## Earl (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes you can post your pictures from Photobucket here.
Welcome to the board.
Show your grow.


----------



## stickey (Aug 21, 2009)

story people, just joined and looking around for sum advise about my first grow. no gonna post untill i see if my prob is already up, im sure it is somewhere.
cheers.


----------



## Nate6069 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yo, I just randomly germinated this seed and it rooted out and shit
so i found some random soil and planted it. I've just let it sit in the sun for the past few days now.
it sprouted out to about an inch now and has 2 small tab leaves and 2 tiny serrated ones
ive barely been watering it like i only pour the amount of a shot glass in it like 3 times a day
sometimes only twice and then just leave it in the dark all night 
what do I need to get started, or can i just keep it in the sun?


----------



## grow one (Aug 21, 2009)

hello guys,im new here been reeding for a while.this is my first grow.ive got 7 ladies outdoors.bagseed acouple looks real good.ive got one that is 3ft tall.its raining outside.ihave a 150 hps would it be a good ideal to bring it in for 12hs of light while it is cloudy out.i think it would just checking.oh i dont have a grow box yet jus a light and a fan.im gathering stuff up to make a box.looking for a suitable dresser.thanks guys.


----------



## Earl (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is a little tip about using this site.
Go to "MY Rollitup" in the tool bar at the top of the page.
After you get to your control panel you will see a list of tools in left column.
Scroll down to "My subscriptions" and book mark that page.
After you have posted on any thread, 
that thread will be added to your subscription page automatically.

Be sure and check out the grow files for advice from real farmers.
.


----------



## Cosuir (Aug 21, 2009)

Whats up guys, pretty cool site ye have goin on, gonna start my first indoor grow pretty soon so no doubt ill have plenty of questions for ya!


----------



## humboldthunnie (Aug 21, 2009)

any know how long og kush indoor takes is it 10 weeks????


----------



## sparkin (Aug 22, 2009)

im thinking about getting the bloombox does anyone have one and is it the right decsion


----------



## eclipse1 (Aug 24, 2009)

HI there, noobie to forums and growing. Having some probs with my first grow, been reading a bit prior to registration, but naturally still having problems.


----------



## big dogge (Aug 24, 2009)

hey..hi, my plant is aboot 5 months ish old about a foot high...fatt white pistils pokin' out when is she ready to blow is the question i guess


----------



## Trick (Aug 24, 2009)

It's My Frist Time Growing
I'm Going To Grow White Russian
But Whitch Seed Bank Has The Best 
Version Of White Russian?


----------



## DEVO (Aug 24, 2009)

hey hey i thought it polite to introduce myself its nice to see a solid community of like minded people getting together to share knowledge and advice
so anyway i have always being an outdoor grower (organic ONLY) and now im living in town i cannot get away with it so easy and decided to move my small opp inside a cupboard (just fin building it) were i have 4 X 2 18 watt cool white fluros totaling 144 watts they are 4 footers in length, were i have started my seedlings i am well educated in growing outdoors so i assume its the same principles ( i have being watching a lot of guides on it). once my seedlings have sprouted up a solid height i will be cloning then moving clones into flower section of my setup were i have a new 250 watt hps waiting i wish to first determine whats going to be male and female then cull whats no good to me (males of course) then presto my mother plants will keep the rotation crop going and hopefully i will never pay for green gold again ( true satisfaction). the only issue is that the seeds im starting out with are lucky dip ones i have collected from stashes over time i am doughtfull that the seeds i have will produce anything decent and have being searching the net for a reliable supply of top shelf seed (growing only for quality not quantity) i am wondering if the 2 site your all supporting (sensie and nirvana) would have any or much issue in sending to Australia (i have never bought seed online before) i am not going to have the goods sent to my grow address for security reasons but i dont want to get my friend in trouble if i send it to his address (by the way he is fine with it) any help or advise would mean a world to me.
thanks cobbers and cobbets
Devo


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 24, 2009)

DEVO said:


> hey hey i thought it polite to introduce myself its nice to see a solid community of like minded people getting together to share knowledge and advice
> so anyway i have always being an outdoor grower (organic ONLY) and now im living in town i cannot get away with it so easy and decided to move my small opp inside a cupboard (just fin building it) were i have 4 X 2 18 watt cool white fluros totaling 144 watts they are 4 footers in length, were i have started my seedlings i am well educated in growing outdoors so i assume its the same principles ( i have being watching a lot of guides on it). once my seedlings have sprouted up a solid height i will be cloning then moving clones into flower section of my setup were i have a new 250 watt hps waiting i wish to first determine whats going to be male and female then cull whats no good to me (males of course) then presto my mother plants will keep the rotation crop going and hopefully i will never pay for green gold again ( true satisfaction). the only issue is that the seeds im starting out with are lucky dip ones i have collected from stashes over time i am doughtfull that the seeds i have will produce anything decent and have being searching the net for a reliable supply of top shelf seed (growing only for quality not quantity) i am wondering if the 2 site your all supporting (sensie and nirvana) would have any or much issue in sending to Australia (i have never bought seed online before) i am not going to have the goods sent to my grow address for security reasons but i dont want to get my friend in trouble if i send it to his address (by the way he is fine with it) any help or advise would mean a world to me.
> thanks cobbers and cobbets
> Devo



Welcome to RIU! 

I would not be so concerned with having seed delivered to your grow location if you are only growing small amounts for personal use. It is very rare for seeds for be confiscated by customs, I've ordered seeds online for seven years and have yet to get a package intercepted by customs.

Check out our indoor growing FAQ, growing indoors is quite a bit different than outside. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## DEVO (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks NewGrowth will check it out


----------



## newweedbitch (Aug 25, 2009)

im a new grower and ive been growing for 2.5 weeks...for this being my first time all im using is some soil and regular sun light im doin 14hrs sun 10 no sun i was wondering how i can save my girls im not sure which one is female and which one is male..the first two that came up were white seeds the third was a black ive named them mary, jane, and dopey...i just transferred them into a bigger pot.i tore off two of the plants roots..is that a problem. the other plant still has roots attached and i replanted it...what should i do to save them?


----------



## MattsTHC (Aug 25, 2009)

newweedbitch said:


> im a new grower and ive been growing for 2.5 weeks...for this being my first time all im using is some soil and regular sun light im doin 14hrs sun 10 no sun i was wondering how i can save my girls im not sure which one is female and which one is male..the first two that came up were white seeds the third was a black ive named them mary, jane, and dopey...i just transferred them into a bigger pot.i tore off two of the plants roots..is that a problem. the other plant still has roots attached and i replanted it...what should i do to save them?


went throught the same thing. as long as you didnt rip off the main root, you should be fine, just let your plant recover. and to sex just wait untill your area has 12/12 sun and darkness.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 25, 2009)

Sup everybody fng here


----------



## lemonskunk man (Aug 25, 2009)

hey rollthat shitup ha thanks for havin me im new to growing only grew 3times was wondering how tall does new york deisel get if i flowered it at 5weeks old there under 250watt hps 3weeks old there over foot in hight very bushy and how much yeild am i lookin at around should i top the plants aswell i was wondering also hav lowryder#2 any1 no how tall they get an also how much yeild of per plant i have 4 them... also jack herer wens the earlist i can start to flower her


----------



## Scamstopper (Aug 26, 2009)

I got a website question. 

Anybody know why my animated gif avatar is not animating?


----------



## fjs08 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello everyone, this is faisal from lebanon. i was wondering if it would be a safe to buy seeds online, send them to a friend in ohio, and have him send them to me? Cuz i doubt they would send them directly to leb.


----------



## Scamstopper (Aug 26, 2009)

If they ship world wide, they should ship to any country. It may have more to do with Lebanon customs and mail system. 

To ship to US first seems like just an extra shipping. You may try to contact the seed bank just to check before you order.


----------



## Mrpothead (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. Hey, has anyone ever cloned from the lowest branch while flowering? I have read the buds on the bottom are weaker and that makes sense, due to light restrictions, etc..
Was wondering if it was worth while to snip the smallest branch with the tiny bud.
Am into 3 weeks of flowering and she is looking good!
Thanks so much.


----------



## grow4me (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all. Trying to figure out the best way for LST My 6 plants are about 8 inches tall and have them growing under 2 foot flouro tubes. it started as one twin bank of tubes but I added another 2 so 6 single tubes all up. this is just until I can afford the 600w setup. I am just growing some awesome shit I got in a bag from seed and they seem to be doing ok, well sort of I over watered them and the ph was too high but the new shoots are green now anyway. I have drilled a hole in the top lip of each pot and tied them over so about 2 inches from the top is horizontal. Am I doing this wrong or should I leave it the way I have done it?
Regards and thanks in advance


----------



## Sgt. Green (Aug 27, 2009)

My question is lights, My grow area is small (4.75sq. ft.) I'm using four 24'' fluorescent bulbs from walmart, 20w each. I have two of the daylight bulbs (1025 lumen each) Do I want the plant/aquarium (750 lumen each) or the kitchen/bathroom (1275 lumen each)?


----------



## sguardians2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

Just checkin in.

Got my first grow in a closet, with 5 plants (bag seed). 

2 of them about 3 weeks old, up to 5 inches 3 nodes.

3 at 2 weeks old with 2 nodes ready to transplant two of em, the third one is a runt.

Have had PH issues (working in that with a little vinegar water), heat issues with 8-27 watt cfls and two 45 watt cfls.The 45 watters are in the red spectrum and 7 of the 27 watters are blue, with one lonely 27 watter in red spectrum. I cut a hole in the wall and put in a vent a placed a fan against the vent to draw out the air, with another fan at the opposite end of the closet to push the air towards the vent fan. I also have a smaller fan hung next to my lights also pushing air toward the vent fan. This set-up lowered my temps from 100 degrees f to 88 f. Who knew that cfls got so hot!

I will be switching to a 600 watt hps for flower and will run the blue spectrum cfls with it to get a bit of uvb spectrum.

I am using soil with bat guano, worm castings, blood meal, bone meal, miracle grow, perlite, and a bit of epsom salts. 

I have been feeding with a 1/4 strength solution of fish emulsion (yuk) and liquid seaweed.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I've also done a soil nute test and found all of my levels to be good except for my high PH (7.7) and low phosphorus, I am guessing that the low phos. may not be too bad for veg. but disastrous for flower.


----------



## sguardians2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh,

My closet size is 2 ft' deep by 8 ft' wide and 9 ft tall.

I'll be building a new grow room in a basement soon before this grow is complete, so that I can clone. The new room will have a clone room/ veg room and a flower room. I will keep vegging with cfls and flowering with an hps/ cfl combo.


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 27, 2009)

yo im new to rollitup and indoor growing. just asking is a 400w metal halide overkill for 5 young plants?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2009)

sguardians2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checkin in.
> 
> ...


Welcome to RIU!

What kind of bat guano are you using? They make Indonesian bat guano that is great for adding extra phosphorus. Check out the organic section on making Actively Aerated Compost Tea (AACT).

Lower you Ph by adding a little cider vinegar in with each watering, the good thing about organics is Ph will generally stay in range by itself if you ensure that there are plenty of beneficial microbes in the soil.

I also think of it this way:

Humates= Food for Mychorizae 
Sugars (usually molasses)= Food for bacteria

Also make sure you are allowing the chlorine to evaporate out of your tap water!

Good luck! 



shrigpiece said:


> yo im new to rollitup and indoor growing. just asking is a 400w metal halide overkill for 5 young plants?


Should be good, keep your plants short.


----------



## jigger jive (Aug 27, 2009)

hey; i just joined. but like 2 weeks ago i started growing. and i know i'm in the early stages but i heard something about needing ventilation; and i'm pretty stumped on how i'm supposed to do that. so if you guys could give me some tips; that'd be great : )


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2009)

jigger jive said:


> hey; i just joined. but like 2 weeks ago i started growing. and i know i'm in the early stages but i heard something about needing ventilation; and i'm pretty stumped on how i'm supposed to do that. so if you guys could give me some tips; that'd be great : )


You should check out the grow room design threads and then try to plan out a good ventilation system for your set-up. Once you get a plan post it and people will help.


----------



## Fan'o'bis (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a question. I just started growing a couple plants in a closet / cabinet set up. They're only four days old and there a little less than an inch high. For the past four days they've been sitting in the dark, that is unless I've gotten them out to check up on them. 

My question is how do i know when my plants are ready for a lighting cycle such as 18/6? The leaves haven't really fanned out yet, so do i wait for that or can i just get them in the rhythm earlier?

I'm starting them under some pretty potent LED's then ill be switching them to a MH setup. Let me know when its good to start lighting your plants. 

-Thanks


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2009)

Fan'o'bis said:


> I have a question. I just started growing a couple plants in a closet / cabinet set up. They're only four days old and there a little less than an inch high. For the past four days they've been sitting in the dark, that is unless I've gotten them out to check up on them.
> 
> My question is how do i know when my plants are ready for a lighting cycle such as 18/6? The leaves haven't really fanned out yet, so do i wait for that or can i just get them in the rhythm earlier?
> 
> ...


Your plants have had no light for four days?

I'm confused by your question but I will try to explain lighting cycles.

Many people use different light cycles for veg 24hrs, 20/4, and 18/6 are most common. It is really up to you what you use.

It is best to wait until your plant shows alternating nodes and or pre-flowers before you switch to 12/12 and induce flowering. It takes about four weeks for most stains to start showing maturity.

You can use 12/12 from seed just don't expect a huge yield. Hope that helps and welcome!


----------



## lemonskunk man (Aug 27, 2009)

i posted a question on page 417 can any1 help me cheers


----------



## lemonskunk man (Aug 27, 2009)

Fan'o'bis said:


> I have a question. I just started growing a couple plants in a closet / cabinet set up. They're only four days old and there a little less than an inch high. For the past four days they've been sitting in the dark, that is unless I've gotten them out to check up on them.
> 
> My question is how do i know when my plants are ready for a lighting cycle such as 18/6? The leaves haven't really fanned out yet, so do i wait for that or can i just get them in the rhythm earlier?
> 
> ...


 u should put them under lights straight away soon as the seed breaks the top of the soil m8


----------



## Argentino619 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey whats going on all im new to the site and im a newbie to growing i have alot of questions but ill get to those later. Thanks


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

lemonskunk man said:


> i posted a question on page 417 can any1 help me cheers


Ok, first of all, that's a bad way to try to get your question answered, because you're counting on people going to find your post. Secondly, some of use have our posts per page set differently, so when you say page 417, it might be page 138 for me. 

I went and found your post and I'm reposting it here for you. 



lemonskunk man said:


> hey rollthat shitup ha thanks for havin me im new to growing only grew 3times was wondering how tall does new york deisel get if i flowered it at 5weeks old there under 250watt hps 3weeks old there over foot in hight very bushy and how much yeild am i lookin at around should i top the plants aswell i was wondering also hav lowryder#2 any1 no how tall they get an also how much yeild of per plant i have 4 them... also jack herer wens the earlist i can start to flower her


As for an answer...I don't have one for you, good luck getting one. There are a lot of factors that come into play, and most people can't really tell you how much you're going to yield. 

I would suggest you go look up grow journals on the strains you're asking about, see how much THEY yielded. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## GozerTheTraveler (Aug 27, 2009)

Wuz up? My name's KB and this is my first grow. I've got a bubbleponic system with a 400 watt hps over 6 clones. So far the clones are just now developing roots and I'm about to switch to the veggie state. Wish me luck!


----------



## hititorforgetit (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks I just registered. Great site, actually Da Bomb!!! I've been viewing for the last week, just registered tonight! Had to get Fire fox before I felt enough Stealth. Have learned a lot even w/o logging on . Still in early stages of viewing since registration.
Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that Post after reading Threads and Introduce myself "Hititorforgetit". Am having fun learning and am in early stages of planning - Research!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

GozerTheTraveler said:


> Wuz up? My name's KB and this is my first grow. I've got a bubbleponic system with a 400 watt hps over 6 clones. So far the clones are just now developing roots and I'm about to switch to the veggie state. Wish me luck!





hititorforgetit said:


> Thanks I just registered. Great site, actually Da Bomb!!! I've been viewing for the last week, just registered tonight! Had to get Fire fox before I felt enough Stealth. Have learned a lot even w/o logging on . Still in early stages of viewing since registration.
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that Post after reading Threads and Introduce myself "Hititorforgetit". Am having fun learning and am in early stages of planning - Research!!!


Welcome to RIU you guys 

Good luck to both of you


----------



## PurpleKushBlower (Aug 28, 2009)

Purp here whats happening..total newb looking for some guidance on a first attempt


----------



## Mr.Freemann (Aug 28, 2009)

noobie mr.freeman here stoppin in to say wats upp!GL on the grows every1


----------



## AKthunder (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey all,

Some pics of a beginner's project. Need all the help I can get. Been reading the site for a week. Here's some pics & info:

From seed approx 5 weeks old.
Just flourescent lights now.
5 gal buckets in Miracle Grow soil.
I dont want to use 1K as I do not have the overhead room (4-5 ft) I think 600w mh (dual ballast) for now, sv later. 4x8 grow area. Nutes? Any info appreciated...........


----------



## AKthunder (Aug 28, 2009)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 28, 2009)

AKthunder said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Some pics of a beginner's project. Need all the help I can get. Been reading the site for a week. Here's some pics & info:
> 
> ...



You probably will not need much fertilizer under the flouro's but if you switch to HID you will probably need to water with a fertilizer containing a good amount of nitrogen and phosphorus. MG soil will generally start to show deficientcy after about four-five weeks under HID depending on the strain.

What type of fertilizer you use is up to you.


----------



## AKthunder (Aug 28, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> You probably will not need much fertilizer under the flouro's but if you switch to HID you will probably need to water with a fertilizer containing a good amount of nitrogen and phosphorus. MG soil will generally start to show deficientcy after about four-five weeks under HID depending on the strain.
> 
> What type of fertilizer you use is up to you.


Thank you NewGrowth. 

Any info on lighting with 600w mh with only about 4.5' of headspace? Are my plants ready for HID now? Sorry, don't know what kind of strain it is. 

Thanks,
AKthunder


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 28, 2009)

AKthunder said:


> Thank you NewGrowth.
> 
> Any info on lighting with 600w mh with only about 4.5' of headspace? Are my plants ready for HID now? Sorry, don't know what kind of strain it is.
> 
> ...


With limited headroom like that you will probably need to do some, supercropping, FIM, or Training. Also for such a big light in a small space you will need to air-cool your light. You may want to consider a smaller light, even when air cooled HID's put off a lot of heat.

Many people assume the cost of the light and don't consider the cost of a bigger exhaust fan and fans to cool the light, ect.

Your plants are ready for HID and I'm sure you will be impressed with the results, flouro's just don't compare.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## bdinfluence (Aug 30, 2009)

i have started my first grow 3 plants hopefully female i vegged for 5 weeks been in flower for 10 days and no real signs of sex yet all 3 are bagseed maybe from 2 different bags i say this because 2 plants seem the same and the third plant really smells like skunk.


----------



## AmberNeh (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi I have been reading up on growning for the past few weeks and i am realy trying to make sure i know what i am doing before i start. I have about 20 [?] seed right now and i was wondering if anyone had some other tips for starting out. thanks!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2009)

bdinfluence said:


> i have started my first grow 3 plants hopefully female i vegged for 5 weeks been in flower for 10 days and no real signs of sex yet all 3 are bagseed maybe from 2 different bags i say this because 2 plants seem the same and the third plant really smells like skunk.


Welcome! It's always fun to grow bagseed, you never know what you will get . .



AmberNeh said:


> Hi I have been reading up on growning for the past few weeks and i am realy trying to make sure i know what i am doing before i start. I have about 20 [?] seed right now and i was wondering if anyone had some other tips for starting out. thanks!


Welcome to RIU! Check out our growfaq, it has tons of info from germinating to harvesting.


----------



## blueberry55 (Aug 30, 2009)

hey guys how its going i need some help with my plants first time growing plants are about a foot and a half growing for a month and a bit in flowering already for about 2 weeks i ran into a problem i bought some new pots but i didnt see that it had caps on the bottom so water couldnt get it if was like that for about 2 weeks then i realized what was going on plants are ok still ?? and the tips of the leafs are curling a bit why and what can i do??anyone can help??


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
I am Bigboyfly713 and this is about my third day on this site and just wanted to say hello to everyone. Looking to start small grow and need a little help before i start purchasing things to get started.


----------



## PerryStalsis (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello... I'm a middle-to-severe fibromyalgia sufferer. Some days it's okay, most days it's barely tolerable, and some days it's just horrible. Plus I get sudden attacks of paralyzing pain, weakness, and shaking that can leave me incapacitated for minutes to hours. Last night, for the first time in almost 3 decades, I tried some herb. I was having a middling bad day, and it alleviated almost all my pain. Seeing as I like to garden--something I haven't been able to do much because of the fibro pain--I started looking into growing some myself, just so I would have the medicinal relief nearby at all times and within my budget. My state doesn't have laws for medicinal use, so I am hoping to meet up with some local, change-minded individuals.


----------



## stoney shaggy (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello,
I have been checking this site out for a few days now and want to say thanks for all the great info. I am in the process of gathering the materials to build a bubbleponics system and will be using cfl lighting I am sure with all the tips i should have a good grow thanks again.


----------



## lemonjellow (Aug 30, 2009)

whats happenin all . new to growin, thought i would say high to everyone and was thinkin about workin with lowryder 2 and maybe some l.e.d.s for lights hopefully i get good info on this l.e.d. thing .any and all info would be awsome .i have been reading different post on here all day and learned quite bit and would like to say thank you to everyone here , this is a great site . my favorite part is everyone seam get along pretty good , my experience
says we all should gather round for some.thanx in advance


----------



## captinsaveagrow (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey there im a new grower and new to this site, im useing a drip hydro system for my plants and am haveing great succes will post pics soon. This site has a lot of knowledge i hope to learn some


----------



## 1sofakingg (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get Harvest Moon soil in the L.A. area ? Have read the Dank supersoil article in March 09 Hightimes, but no mention of where its from. Also am looking for lowryder seeds. This is a fast growing,short strain, good for us small timers with limited space. sofaking says thanks..............


----------



## gabrownzfan (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad to hear you take questions - i asked this on another page but couldn't find it to go back.

Anyways

I bought some white widow seeds, put 2 in water, 2 days later they cracked. Then i put them in rock wool, in dark until they sprouted, then i put them under lights. fine so far. i go out after 2 days and they are on their side, dead. ANy ideas as to why this happened? i have 3 more seeds and don't want the same thing to happen.
thanks bro


----------



## 1sofakingg (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm using 4, 15 watt Growl l.e.d.s, and a 2 foot 8 bulb flourescent fixture in a 3' x 3' x 6' tent. The led's are side lights 5" away. The flourescent fixture is 3" up from the tops of 2 OG Kush/ Bubba Kush, 1 Purple Kush, and 1 OG Kush clones. 10 days of 20 hrs have these girls well on their way. Hope this helps


----------



## 1sofakingg (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you use tap water ? Get to the supermarket and get a few gallons of pure water, on the label it should mention that the water has been thru reverse-osmosis treatment. Our tap water is full of chlorine, and lord knows what else. ask around about seeding nutients.


----------



## bdinfluence (Aug 31, 2009)

UPDATE had to pull the skunky plant (it was a male) i hope it wasnt too late


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 31, 2009)

how the hell do you create a new thread on this website trying to start a grow diary, help!


----------



## gabrownzfan (Aug 31, 2009)

I used distilled water


----------



## stoney shaggy (Aug 31, 2009)

I talked to several growers i know and leds are ok for veg but not good for flower


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2009)

shrigpiece said:


> how the hell do you create a new thread on this website trying to start a grow diary, help!


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## lemonskunk man (Sep 1, 2009)

alri thanks m8 and hav u no answers to my other questions like no ha or can any1 tell me out der cheers


----------



## trudatkid (Sep 1, 2009)

hey everyone, ok i am just now starting to grow in my apt closet. my main concern and main questions i have are:

what kind of 4' florescents should i use because i do have a shop light inside with a couple of plant bulbs from wallmart just not sure if they are going to do a great job?

What system would you recommend for the flowering stage of the plants because i am in the process of purchasing one jst want to be sure of what not to get mainly for too much heat and too much electricity purposes and of course somebody said a ballast can damage RF signals or something like that? I dont wanna get into any trouble i can permit from happening ya know? I have a system im looking at buying its 600W ballast and HPS light with a simple like hood.

thanks and i hope i wasnt asking too much 

pics to come after germination!!!!!!!


----------



## trudatkid (Sep 1, 2009)

hey everyone, ok i am just now starting to grow in my apt closet. my main concern and main questions i have are:

what kind of 4' florescents should i use because i do have a shop light inside with a couple of plant bulbs from wallmart just not sure if they are going to do a great job?

What system would you recommend for the flowering stage of the plants because i am in the process of purchasing one jst want to be sure of what not to get mainly for too much heat and too much electricity purposes and of course somebody said a ballast can damage RF signals or something like that? I dont wanna get into any trouble i can permit from happening ya know? I have a system im looking at buying its 600W ballast and HPS light with a simple like hood.

thanks and i hope i wasnt asking too much 

pics to come after germination!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVID0999 (Sep 1, 2009)

my grow tent is 36" x 20" x 62 my light is 400 watt hps can i juss use a air cooling fan with a fliter to for air ventalion and to cool it down ?


----------



## DAVID0999 (Sep 1, 2009)

and can i use my 4oo watt hps sodium for all stages from start to harvest


----------



## bigbuddunn (Sep 2, 2009)

wuts up people im new at this and all so i was wondering wut is the best equaion for growing in a 3`x3` x 4`h speaker box ...thanks i would aprecciate anything thats a help


----------



## purpleplantsmoker (Sep 2, 2009)

what up people, recently came across some purple goo. Its so good im thinkin bout growing. does anybody have any pointers this will b my 1st grow.


----------



## sjd24 (Sep 2, 2009)

i were wondering it might be a daft question but can you get a cannabis plant by using the hemp seeds you get from commercial bird seed?


----------



## nomad212 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just saying "hey" to the stoners out there.Wondering where is a good place in canada to order a good growlight from?


----------



## WidowWilma (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey y'all! I hope this isn't too much for a first post....
This is my first attempt at growing MJ but I have some experience in general gardening. I got my feminized white widow seeds from Nirvana. I germinated two of them and they're growing like, well, weeds! I wanted to attach pics but the files are too big 
But, I have some questions about lighting. Currently I have three fluorescent lights on them. Two are 120 watt equivalent soft white flood lights and the other is a 15 watt, 46cm, tube light. They're on 24/7. I have a big inside sun 400 HPS light but I don't want to over do it. My plants are 21 days old. Are they too young for such a big ass light? If not, what height should I start it at? 
Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Anxiously awaiting a reply! 
~Wilma


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

purpleplantsmoker said:


> what up people, recently came across some purple goo. Its so good im thinkin bout growing. does anybody have any pointers this will b my 1st grow.


Check out our growfaq, and look through people journals RIU has a huge wealth of information. Start a grow journal and invite people to post on it, many growers will be glad to help.



sjd24 said:


> i were wondering it might be a daft question but can you get a cannabis plant by using the hemp seeds you get from commercial bird seed?


No that is sterilized hemp seed, it will not even germinate. Even if it did germinate the result would be terrible, much worse than mexican brick weed and probably would not get you high.



nomad212 said:


> Just saying "hey" to the stoners out there.Wondering where is a good place in canada to order a good growlight from?


I would check out your local hydros shops, bargain with them and you should be able to get a better price and don't have to pay shipping.



WidowWilma said:


> Hey y'all! I hope this isn't too much for a first post....
> This is my first attempt at growing MJ but I have some experience in general gardening. I got my feminized white widow seeds from Nirvana. I germinated two of them and they're growing like, well, weeds! I wanted to attach pics but the files are too big
> But, I have some questions about lighting. Currently I have three fluorescent lights on them. Two are 120 watt equivalent soft white flood lights and the other is a 15 watt, 46cm, tube light. They're on 24/7. I have a big inside sun 400 HPS light but I don't want to over do it. My plants are 21 days old. Are they too young for such a big ass light? If not, what height should I start it at?
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Welcome to RIU wilma!

You should be fine to move your plants under the larger light just keep it a good 24" or more away from the tops. Slowly lower it as they acclimate. You will like the increased growth rate an HID offers. Remember HID lights put off a lot of heat, so be prepared with good exhaust fans!


----------



## StonedDiva (Sep 2, 2009)

1st off is we started our plants out in ice cube trays, been giving them arround 16/8 to 18/6 on the light cycles, we wait for the dirt to be dry before we water, and just after transplanting our plants stopped growing, they don't get any bigger, what can I do differently to get them growing again
2nd off I've been looking at an aerogarden delux system for both mine and my husbands plants http://www.indoorgarden.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10&products_id=707565
as well as the upgrade kit
http://www.indoorgarden.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10&products_id=707566
right now all we have is potts of homemade potting soil consisting of cow manure, perlite, pre-mix, fertalizer, and sand, would switching to hydroponics help them grow quicker or should we wait with this batch for our clones? we don't know what kind of weed it is or anything right now, all we have is the first 4 leaves on them.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

StonedDiva said:


> 1st off is we started our plants out in ice cube trays, been giving them arround 16/8 to 18/6 on the light cycles, we wait for the dirt to be dry before we water, and just after transplanting our plants stopped growing, they don't get any bigger, what can I do differently to get them growing again
> 2nd off I've been looking at an aerogarden delux system for both mine and my husbands plants http://www.indoorgarden.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10&products_id=707565
> as well as the upgrade kit
> http://www.indoorgarden.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10&products_id=707566
> right now all we have is potts of homemade potting soil consisting of cow manure, perlite, pre-mix, fertalizer, and sand, would switching to hydroponics help them grow quicker or should we wait with this batch for our clones? we don't know what kind of weed it is or anything right now, all we have is the first 4 leaves on them.


Just be patient, it takes time for pot to grow. Your plants are probably just suffering some transplant shock. You can give them some superthrive- or another B1 supplement to help them through. I would not put soil plants into a hydroponic system it invites root disease.


----------



## StonedDiva (Sep 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Just be patient, it takes time for pot to grow. Your plants are probably just suffering some transplant shock. You can give them some superthrive- or another B1 supplement to help them through. I would not put soil plants into a hydroponic system it invites root disease.


what about planting the clones in a hydroponic system and starting the hydroponics there, also since I don't know what type of weed we have so should I do a cuttings from all the females first and clone them and just pull the clones we don't want, or are crap? That seems like the easiest way to grow to make sure we know what we have harvesting, and almost the end of week 2 and all they have are the first set of leaves, I will hopefully get a pic soon for help


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

StonedDiva said:


> what about planting the clones in a hydroponic system and starting the hydroponics there, also since I don't know what type of weed we have so should I do a cuttings from all the females first and clone them and just pull the clones we don't want, or are crap? That seems like the easiest way to grow to make sure we know what we have harvesting, and almost the end of week 2 and all they have are the first set of leaves, I will hopefully get a pic soon for help


Yeah taking cuttings and putting them into a hydro system is a great way to get results.


----------



## StonedDiva (Sep 3, 2009)

awesome, I can't wait to get my husband his birthday present, and I was just freaking out about it, the leaves are looking bigger, and another set can barely be seen in most of them, we might have 4 not make it, but we have 2 right next to each other and they are doing the best out of all our seeds, even our queens, once i get my digi cam back I'm going to start a diary of them


----------



## mr spliff (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi fellow grower/smokers, im new to this forum but not new to growing!, ill be posting some pics of my current grow soon!


----------



## ndcrusher (Sep 3, 2009)

First time poster long time looker. Amazing info on this site looking forward to my first grow. Will start a new thread when that happens.


----------



## joeysanchez1811 (Sep 3, 2009)

hi\

every one im new too


----------



## reefabeast (Sep 3, 2009)

hi can some1 plz tell how i post my own thread


----------



## HUSTLIN...SLY (Sep 3, 2009)

im growin some plants (weed) in a residential area outdoors in great concealed spots im just worried about the *smell* any advice i already added a jasmine bush but need more advice...please help


----------



## HUSTLIN...SLY (Sep 3, 2009)

HUSTLIN...SLY said:


> im growin some plants (weed) in a residential area outdoors in great concealed spots im just worried about the *smell* any advice i already added a jasmine bush but need more advice...please help[/QUOTEidk i need help any advice?


----------



## xslacker (Sep 3, 2009)

Just joined. I am taking an interest in cultivating for the first time (economy/need to budget). Fortunately, I have saved seeds from all the good sacks I have had lately! Looking forward to being an active member.


----------



## WidowWilma (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Check out our growfaq, and look through people journals RIU has a huge wealth of information. Start a grow journal and invite people to post on it, many growers will be glad to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the warm welcome and the sound advice Mr. Ganga! I hadn't even thought of a fan, I'm so glad I asked! Guess that's why this is newbie central  
~Wilma


----------



## jpnutz (Sep 4, 2009)

how many women does it take to screw in a lightbulb. 1 she just stands there and the world rotates around her BAM! Skunkalisious.


----------



## californiacurlz (Sep 4, 2009)

hello my name is Tonya and my brother and I are growing our first small crop(6) of MJ plants and they are looking very good. We live in Northern California and it doesnt rain much here so Im wondering if we water to much because ive been reading some of the posts and Im a lil concerned. We water every night here and the plants look great and seem to be budding good also, my question is, can i test a few of the buds and if so where should I pick from to try some or should i just be patient? Im like a kid waiting for xmas. 
Im still trying to figure out this site also, i was wondering how do I see my profile pic i put a pic of my favorite plant up there and want to see if its actually there.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


I was waiting for you to put that up


----------



## MrSmellGood (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new and just want to introduce myself. Long time connoisseur and about to start my first grow. I'm pretty sure i'll be posting questions soon. Thanks in advance for the support.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 7, 2009)

MrSmellGood said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new and just want to introduce myself. Long time connoisseur and about to start my first grow. I'm pretty sure i'll be posting questions soon. Thanks in advance for the support.


Welcome to RIU! 

Just a bit of advice, before you start posting questions, check the GrowFAQ, or use the advanced search option to be sure there isn't already a thread about your question


----------



## StNix420 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am a new member and grower. I know most would say I am biting off more than I can chew with my setup, but I have faith in my skillz  My profile pic shows only a fraction of my operation, and I promise some great high res pics when crops come through. This site has been a great resource for finding most all the info I have needed so far, so give yourselves a pat on the back So anyway, thanks and you'll be hearing from me sooner than later im sure....StNix


----------



## Mushmind62 (Sep 8, 2009)

Like the site already. I have looked at it for some time now , and had it saved in favorites for awhile. Now it's time to check it out. Hipforrums is gettin crowded. Not really fun any more. Plus I like the story line here much better. Are all the "swim's" hav'in a good out door grow this year? First time in many I'm out of the game. Moved from New England to south carolina this past spring. Well, hope to chat with ya all soon.


----------



## Mushmind62 (Sep 8, 2009)

Gotta get by the first post!!!


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 8, 2009)

Mushmind62 said:


> Gotta get by the first post!!!


Welcome mushmind


----------



## BluntCaper (Sep 8, 2009)

im ready to harvest NOW but my gutt says 2 or 3 weeks but ive sampled a few dried in oven and dude hits u like a wave.kinda hard to tell harvest time .my so called buddy snaked my 420 scope guess ill head to radio shack.almost 3/4 of the hairs are redish copper.
Peace 
DG


----------



## stoner420weed (Sep 8, 2009)

hey i just started gorwing to day and need to no how much light to give it a day? and if my 1214w cass street temp <<<(light) will do the trick ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 8, 2009)

stoner420weed said:


> hey i just started gorwing to day and need to no how much light to give it a day? and if my 1214w cass street temp <<<(light) will do the trick ?


If you're vegging you give 24/0 (24 hours of light and 0 of dark) or 18/6. If you're flowering you do 12/12.

I have no idea what you said for the rest of your post.

Check out the GrowFAQ, and I strongly recommend the Advanced Search option. It can teach you wonders. 

Welcome to RIU


----------



## LuRa1337 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello everyone. i am hoping to order some seeds from a bank, but am a little uneasy about the whole deal.


----------



## Deyor (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello everybody, I'm new but enjoying myself here so far, tonnes of great info. I'll be happy to get to know some of you all.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok people don't get all chatty . . . . just kidding welcome to RIU


----------



## Hybrid01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm new but think this is a great site. I hope I can share at little from what I've learned from growing up in BC


----------



## bonsaikitten (Sep 10, 2009)

hi folksles, i'm dirtnap411's wife, i wanted to come play. thought i'd say hi, HIGH!


----------



## dirtnap411 (Sep 10, 2009)

bonsaikitten said:


> hi folksles, i'm dirtnap411's wife, i wanted to come play. thought i'd say hi, HIGH!


 hi dear

Dirt


----------



## aeroponicsROOKIE (Sep 10, 2009)

i am growing indoors soon with soil i was wondering what nutrients would be the best to use for Mk kush clones


----------



## insane 559 jc (Sep 10, 2009)

hello every body my name is j (maybe)
and i just got promoted from stranger!!!
wooooooo! mfin hooooo!

some folks like to get kinda high, i like to get all the way high!


----------



## insane 559 jc (Sep 10, 2009)

i like foxfarm ocean forest soil synthetic nutes for veg and micronute and big bloom for flower


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello peeps, im new here and to growing but have some questions, i posted this in another thread and find people dont respond here to much so here it is again.........................
Im new to this hobby as well and im going to be using a portable closet that you can get from Walmart. Anyways the demenisions are height:69 inches, Width:28.5 inches and Deep:19 inches. I want to use a 600watt light with a cooltube reflector and i eventually want to run 2 inline fans for heat exhaust. One fan to run cool air to the light and one fan to suck outthe hot air from the light??? Is this how they do it to keep the light temp down when in such an enclosed space?? Also instead of using soil for my plants i was thinking of investing some money in the beginning to get a...........................






EUROGROWER Drip Hydroponic System
The new EuroGrower from General Hydroponics is the ideal system for someone new to gardening. The EuroGrower provides users with a simple, yet elegant approach to home hydroponics. The heart of the EuroGrower is our custom designed 40-gallon Panda reservoir, which is more than adequate for its eight 2-gallon buckets. Whether using a soil or soil-less medium, growers can use the EuroGrower virtually anywhere. The EuroGrower comes complete with Flora Series nutrients, which are currently the industry standard.
This system is sized 47 x 2
This system includes:
 40-gallon Panda® reservoir
 8 buckets
 250gph Mag-Drive® 2
 Mag-Drive® Pump
 CocoTek bricks
 Hydroton
 PH kit
 Grasslin timer
 3-part Flora Kit
And i want this 600 watt setup as well.......





600 watt Digital Ballast Complete light kit Combo # 1
This Kit comes complete with:
600 watt Next Gen Digital Ballast
600 watt HPS SUPER HORTILUX Lamp
Blustar Reflector

and i want this reflector..



I know ill need a filtration system for the smell eventually so i can invest into that later when needed. I just want to make sure that i get the important stuff first since im barely working now and have about a $1000 to spend now and hopefully more later!!


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 11, 2009)

Also do i need to chulk the cracks in the closet and do i need to put some kind of water proofing on the bottom of the closet. Do i only need this one light. Im sure ill more questions later!! thanks


----------



## Ghiba (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello, it`s my first day here, nice to meet you all ! 
I`m new to the whole pot growing thing. A friend of mine found a seed in his pot while he was putting it into the grinder and he gave it to me. I putted the seed directlly in soil and it sprouted, i cant tell you how quickly because when i realised it was there it had grown to about 10 cm. Now after 4 months( dont know exactly ) my plant has grown to about 110cm. I cant tell if its a male or a female plant and what to do from this stage on ! My plant was grown only with sunlight and water. Can you help me determine the sex of it and telling me what to do from now on ? I think i can see little buds.( Sorry for the out of focus pictures, my phone isnt that good at taking pictures )


----------



## Master Munchie (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello. Started growing a few weeks back, found this site via google and the rest is history.


----------



## Master Munchie (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like a girl to me from what I've seen, mate.


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 11, 2009)

So what do you people think of my setup that i want to do....answer me damit!!!


----------



## thePoor1 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm a medical patient growing for my first time. I really enjoy reading all the helpful topics on this forum so I decided to join. So far I've encountered spider mites and seem to have them under control or dying off enough to where they aren't repopulating as fast as they can. I've been using 91% isopropyl at a 25-30% mixture with RO water, misting every week, in between this I mist them with just RO water and a small amount of the anti-wilt spray for cloning. I seems to put a waxy coat the plants love it. 
What i did notice was outside there are small bugs on my plants that are small black and hop or fly from leaf to leaf. They don't appear to be a fly but more like a small very small june bug? Anyone have any ideas, I frequently hose the plant down and they don't seem to be hurting it.


----------



## thePoor1 (Sep 11, 2009)

I use the euro grower, love it added an air stone to the tank and modified the drip to a ring type with a little tubing and some tees I found at the pet store, along with an air pump. I used a heated drill bit to make the small hole for the drip rings. Also small 2 gallon buckets can be set on the top of the grow containers and you can drill holes in the outer edges so the water flows back into the system the tee off the nearest grow container and feed the 2 gallon buckets with these added lines. You can add 5 2 gallon buckets this way and use the same lighting. when then get large you can easily move them off the euro grower. A 400 watt air cooled reflector seems to do the area just fine. Good luck


----------



## Master Munchie (Sep 11, 2009)

True Stoner said:


> So what do you people think of my setup that i want to do....answer me damit!!!


And if you're going to talk to people like that, you can fuck right off.


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 11, 2009)

Master Munchie said:


> And if you're going to talk to people like that, you can fuck right off.


I was joking numbnutz as people dont reply here it seems. I guess im use to a forum where ppl respond as soon as something is said!! Chill out!!


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 11, 2009)

thePoor1 said:


> I use the euro grower, love it added an air stone to the tank and modified the drip to a ring type with a little tubing and some tees I found at the pet store, along with an air pump. I used a heated drill bit to make the small hole for the drip rings. Also small 2 gallon buckets can be set on the top of the grow containers and you can drill holes in the outer edges so the water flows back into the system the tee off the nearest grow container and feed the 2 gallon buckets with these added lines. You can add 5 2 gallon buckets this way and use the same lighting. when then get large you can easily move them off the euro grower. A 400 watt air cooled reflector seems to do the area just fine. Good luck


When you say that when they get big enough you can move them off the euro grower?? Can you leave them on there so they grow more?? Do yo use soil in yours or rockwool?
Thanks


----------



## n00bIEwaN007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Was looking for some baking recipes and stumbled in here when someone left the door open... 

Going to give it the ol green thumb try. Much obliged WHEN the time comes for the help, someone will be there.

n00bIEwaN


----------



## I LUV U KAYA (Sep 12, 2009)

What up people new to the forum and just wanted to put my two cents in


----------



## sassykitten (Sep 12, 2009)

Lately I've had so much trouble finding smoke....soooo, i've decided to grow my own and I've got bags and bags of seeds. 

I came across this forum, and it seems like I might have some luck learning.


----------



## aeroponicsROOKIE (Sep 12, 2009)

hey guys im starting my indoor grow and i have 20 clones so far half of them are kush and other half is white widow will 2 90w ufo's be enough for the veggies to grow.THANKS


----------



## Miguel69 (Sep 13, 2009)

HELP IVE BEEN WATERING MY PLANT MAXIMUM 2 TIMES A DAY AND MY LEAVES ARE DROOPING AND ARE GETTING YELLOW AND IVE BEEN USING MIRACLE GROW NUTRIENTS MIX ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPERICIATED.


----------



## Miguel69 (Sep 13, 2009)

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b379/MiguelMartinez/IMG00137.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b379/MiguelMartinez/IMG00140.jpg
HELP I NEED HELP MY LEAVES ARE DROOPING AND TURNING YELLOW IVE BEEN WATERING 2 TIMES A DAY
AND IVE BEEN USING MIRACLE GROW NUTRIENTS ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPERICIATED.


----------



## jats (Sep 13, 2009)

Miguel69 said:


> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b379/MiguelMartinez/IMG00137.jpg
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b379/MiguelMartinez/IMG00140.jpg
> HELP I NEED HELP MY LEAVES ARE DROOPING AND TURNING YELLOW IVE BEEN WATERING 2 TIMES A DAY
> AND IVE BEEN USING MIRACLE GROW NUTRIENTS ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPERICIATED.


 you need to stop watering so often and get some desent light on that plant ,,,it is very streached


----------



## pixiedawg86 (Sep 13, 2009)

my first time growing and im so confused please help... my friend gave me a plant that had started growing outside not sure of the strain ..but it looks pretty healthy and since ive had it it has started to flower. i am confused because when i got it, it had five fingered leaves ..but that has fallen off and all the other shoots only have leaves with 3 fingers..it smells good and looks pretty healthy but i dont want to waste my time on it if its not going to produce anything. if there is anything i can do to it like pruning? change lights? or just keep on doing what im doing cause it looks good please let me know

http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz348/enj5000/IMAG0006.jpg
http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz348/enj5000/IMAG0007.jpg


----------



## Dbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Dbud saying a quick hello! I have a couple girls growing indoors. I had a little problem with them a week ago, posted my problems and everyone was very quick and helpful with their responses. Turned out to be a Zinc/Iron deficiency. I used the Verde Growth Enhancer 16-1-2 from Humboldt Nutrients to supplement my Iguana Grow Juice and all is well now. Thanks!


----------



## Dbud (Sep 14, 2009)

If it started indoors, I would move it back in and put it on a light cycle of 12 on/12 off, maybe give it some flowering nutrients, as it's already in the budding process.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 14, 2009)

high newbies =]


----------



## atwaking (Sep 14, 2009)

my plant is looking like a hermie but then this kid who grows often just said it was pollenated by bees or something like that and thats why its like that can i get some info on this??


----------



## smooth like peanut butter (Sep 14, 2009)

too high right now to learn this site...how about a 10 point check list to develop a clone that is 2-3 weeks old and 2-3 inches high, bottom leaf is a little yellow but otherwise the plant is fine, first time for me...I invested in a digital ballast with a 600w HPS Light, haven't set it up yet....I don't think Its ready for that kind of power and I'm am trying now to absorb as much information as possible...

so tired of finding weed, when my town goes dry its a long time before any comes through thats worth the price....will 1 plant get my maybe 2 onces for personal use?


----------



## oresta76 (Sep 14, 2009)

new here trying to grow for the first time in dirt indoors


----------



## FATTIE J 024 (Sep 15, 2009)

smooth like peanut butter said:


> too high right now to learn this site...how about a 10 point check list to develop a clone that is 2-3 weeks old and 2-3 inches high, bottom leaf is a little yellow but otherwise the plant is fine, first time for me...I invested in a digital ballast with a 600w HPS Light, haven't set it up yet....I don't think Its ready for that kind of power and I'm am trying now to absorb as much information as possible...
> 
> so tired of finding weed, when my town goes dry its a long time before any comes through thats worth the price....will 1 plant get my maybe 2 onces for personal use?


 depending on the strain, but with that set up and the right nutes u should close to it no prob. just make sure u give it good nutes and do ur research and dont be affraid to ask any question, even if it sounds dumb u wont know till u ask, besides everyones pretty cool on here............ that goes for everyone.......... dont be affraid to ask, we need to start spreadin this wonderful seed all over the earth even more than we already are!!!!!!

anyways happy tokin homies


----------



## ck2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

hi i dont mean to crash this thread but im new to this website and just starting my grow and i wont to make a journal but as a newbi i cant find for the life of me were i start a new thread could anyone please show me the right way to start my own thread .......... many thanks chaps.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2009)

ck2009 said:


> hi i dont mean to crash this thread but im new to this website and just starting my grow and i wont to make a journal but as a newbi i cant find for the life of me were i start a new thread could anyone please show me the right way to start my own thread .......... many thanks chaps.


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## Guru Shmuru (Sep 15, 2009)

How do I change my user name or cancel my account????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2009)

Guru Shmuru said:


> How do I change my user name or cancel my account????


You can't do either, sorry.


----------



## AfricanHaze (Sep 15, 2009)

New on the forum... Just finished my first grow (with some much appreciated tips I picked up here) and about to start my second grow, which will have me investing in separate vegetative and flowering rooms. Very keen to explore ways to increase my yields!


----------



## StonerKid420 (Sep 15, 2009)

hey people I got a quick question. I recently ordered some seeds online and i'm not 18 yet and I wanted to know if they will know and if i could go to jail?


----------



## XXPABLOXX (Sep 15, 2009)

hi this is my first grow in a long time and was wondering how tall my plant will get when ready. 1 have 3 ghs cheese they are neary 2 weeks into flowering and there about 700 mm high in the pots right now but my grow tent is only 1400 high . think i mite run out of room. i am only using a 150 hps for the grow... can any 1 tell me what they think


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2009)

StonerKid420 said:


> hey people I got a quick question. I recently ordered some seeds online and i'm not 18 yet and I wanted to know if they will know and if i could go to jail?


I'm sorry, but you have to be 18 to be a member of this site.


----------



## WidowWilma (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey all, I've had kind of a sad week and I need an educated opinion. 
After adding a 400 watt HPS light to my plants and using a insecticidal soap that claimed it doesn't persist in the environment, the leaves of my plants started to shrivel. I realized that A. it was probably too hot in my grow room ( I do have a totally decent exhaust fan but I added another), B. they were probably being watered incorrectly ( I had been watering in small amounts throughout the day, keeping the soil damp) and C. perhaps I used too much insecticide. 
So I ceased using the insecticide for now, I am waiting until they are almost completely dry before watering them with a fair amount of distilled water and I've added another fan that dropped the temp about 5 degrees (I can't seem to get it below 80 degrees with the light though) 
They seem much better after the changes but does anyone have any opinion as to whether or not I'm in the clear? Am I doing the right things? Is there something I'm not doing that I should be? I attached a recent picture. Please help!!


----------



## chonger (Sep 16, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hello all

thx for letting me join the group - i have a couple of plants that i inherited from a friend... i've just let them grow wild outside, watering them all summer... they have started to bud (i think)n and i have posted some pictures on my profile so you can see.. one of therm is about 6 feet tall now! what should i do? i think she said they're thai weed plants...
any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks for taking the time to read...

best
chonger


----------



## igotit (Sep 16, 2009)

yo im new here an i need some help on my first grow if any 1 can give me advice. i got the water farm hydroponics system an evrything was good intill the leavez on 1 of my plants started 2 schrivel up an die an i dont have no idea why.. i got some lights from petco (100 watt an 75 watt heating lightz) an im about 2 get a couple cfl lights if that would help, an were 2 get them lights..

heres some pics


----------



## Earl (Sep 16, 2009)

You need grow lamps,
not heat lamps.

Keep reading the forums 
and you will figure it out.
.


----------



## Devskates (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone know how to change it from "stranger" under my name? It says it twice...


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 16, 2009)

Devskates said:


> Anyone know how to change it from "stanger" under my name? It says it twice...


your "stranger" rating changes automatically after you build a reputation... after a few posts - not sure exactly how many.


----------



## igotit (Sep 16, 2009)

wats the difference between a heat light and a grow light or if cfl lights are good


----------



## nebula69hydro (Sep 16, 2009)

cfls are the best with what you mentioned--in veg stage 5600 color light(daylight cfl)flower stage 2700(soft wht.)


----------



## redivider (Sep 16, 2009)

igotit said:


> wats the difference between a heat light and a grow light or if cfl lights are good


dude read up... i had no idea what i was doing either... CFL's work depending on what ur space is you might need a LOT AND LOTS of them.... 6500K for veg. 2700K for flower.... if you don't know what that means look up the indoor growing section, CFL's...



heat lamps generate heat, grow lamps generate light that is usable for plants...
dont buy a halogen light for 40 bucks at home depot... they don't work....

i use CFL's cuz they don't heat up as much but if you live in a cool area look into HID (high pressure sodium, metal halide) systems... they heat up like the sun, so ventilation is key.... read read and read...

and before you buy anything read up, i didn't and made plenty of mistakes, now i have it sort of down...

the first thing you need is smething to determine PH... the PH of soil is very important, i didn't get one till the other day, i'm deep into flower, and by adjusting the ph my buds got plumper and lots more trichomes formed in a matter of 3 hours.... if i wouldve been on top of that since day 1 my plants would be much bigger/bushier, and i would be getting a lot more yield... 

get the ph drops for the water/nute solution, and get a ph tester for the soil you will be using... and read up on how to adjust it...

i can't stress it enough, PH is important, i'm on my first grow, so i'm a newbie too, and didn't realize till yesterday how important it really is.... keep it a lil bit acidic and your plants will loook great... my plant is from bagseed and it looks like some dank ass bud just by adjusting the PH, they changed from regular looking buds, to really good looking buds in 3 hours....... 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## igotit (Sep 16, 2009)

i got the Hp kit an all that an i keep it between 6.5 an 7.5, im not growin in soil i got that water farm hydroponics shitt if that would make any difference on wat light i need,.. an i have no idea were 2 get cfl lights , also if you have any ideas why my plants leaves look like they are shriveling but they havnt died yet. heres a picture if it helps







it looks soooooo bad im bout 2 trash that shitt.....


----------



## VooDooH420 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a couple clones that are about 5 inches tall. For 12 hours of the day I have them under a MH light and for the other 4 hours I move them under some fluorescent lights. the reason is, the mother plant is in budding stage right now and is under the MH light. I've tried to grow why just the fluorescent lights but no success.

my question is why would 1 of the clones be showing female parts and the other not. They are pretty much on 16/8. Is it because the change of the type of light?


----------



## snodegd (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't done this in ten years so I consider myself a newbie again(finally have space). I will tell what I have and how its set up. Can you/anyone tell me what to look out for, change, general advice. I HAVE NOT STARTED BUT ITS ALL SET UP.

Please tell me if I posted in the wrong area and thanks for any help provided.

Location: Attic

room 1: Flower - demensions: 5'6" wide x 5 long x Height varies from 5'6" to 3', 3'6"(Attic)

Room 2: Veg - Same height as above but 4'W x 4'L

Room 3: Clone - Same as veg but 3' W x 3" L

All rooms are completely seperated(No light transfer)

Room set ups( Light medium etc)

Room 3: 
Aeroponics 25 site cloner with no dome
Air stone installed
Clone gel and root juice
Ballast: 4' T12(2)
CO2 home made with yeast, sugar, water gallon jug

Room 2:
Medium or system yet(Advice)
Reflector: Growzilla dual light, max 2k
Mylar covered

Room 1:
Hydrofarm drip system 8 site
Aeroponics system 6 site
4' light rail
Relector - 2 x 6" cool tubes(Non rail one has 190 cfm fan from house to cool)
Ballast - 2 x 400watt hps/mh Lumateks
CO2 home made with yeast, sugar, water gallon jug
Fans - 2 x 190 cfm( both intake one through one of the reflectors one to circulate air)
Bulbs - 1 hps(Hortilux Super), 1 MH(Hortilux Blue)
Water chiller - 1/5 hp polar bear
Humidity gage
Air temp gage
timers
Charcoal filter( Needs to be hooked up, Advice?)


Chemicals:
flora base
flora grow
flora folwer
clone gel
rooot concentrate
Gallon of base, grow and bloom from local store

Meduims: Hydrocroton for aero, farm and clone plugs not rockwool but forget name

Seeds:
Low ryder: Easy ryder Dwarf( ak47 and lowryder 2) Fem

G13: poison Dwarf(NL 2 and Mexi Ruder)
Reg

Buddha: White Dwarf(Ruder and Indica) Fem

Joint Doctors: Diesel ryder( Soma Diesel 2 and lowryder 2) Reg

Dinafem: Blue widow( Haze skunk NL)Reg

DNA: La Women(?)Fem

DNA: Sour Cream(Sour diesel and g13 Haze)Fem

DNA: LA Confidential( OG LA Affie and Afghani) Fem


Let me know if other info I need to put for you to be able to help.

What room changes add ons?
What equip chnages adds?
What seeds to add and which to grow?
Nute help?
Clone and germ help please
Light schedule etc
Anything I missed


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mrphilliplesh (Sep 17, 2009)

deaded said:


> Schweet! Nice to meet you all! Cool board  I'm happy to have found this place. It's 2:30am and I have not smoked for days! BUT today begins my 4 daze off in a row and I'm here to raise a toke to you all
> 
> ... roll away,
> ... the dew


 hell yea man right back at yea! In franklin's tower there hangs a bell...


----------



## purplehaze913 (Sep 18, 2009)

hey im trying to grow some weed 4 my owen personal use and i have a few question so if u can help


----------



## Mr.Stylz (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey, new here just thought i would introduce myself. tryin some outdoor mj and thinkin of gettin into some indoor, any suggestions?


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2009)

What it do, what it do!! Im here to gather,learn,learn, and gather info and share amongst fellow tokers! Happy Growing!


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2009)

hey snod, well considering half your garden is autoflowering dwarfs, you wont be cloning those..I like the strains you have chosen, so keep us posted how it goes as some of the autos you mentioned I am trying now, but want to try all eventually....


----------



## zorro (Sep 18, 2009)

hi im zorro new grower, just got it up n running


----------



## irie0bive (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey all, first time grower here. My girl's are reaching for their 3rd month, first two and a half months under CFL's and now a 150w HPS. I'm currently just using potting soil, which I hate but I'm poor so I do what I can. Thanks for all the info so far, it's been way helpful. Keep green.


----------



## Good Morning (Sep 18, 2009)

New to the forumn, but not new to the cause.
Great site here and looking forward to the interaction!!!
Thanks and Good Morning!!!


----------



## Good Morning (Sep 18, 2009)

How many posts does it take to gain access to the rest of the Forumn?


----------



## Good Morning (Sep 18, 2009)

Just in case I need at least 5 posts...I will try here!!!


----------



## Good Morning (Sep 18, 2009)

Bear with me...this is my 5th post!!!

Thanks for me wasting your time...my posts will get better...I promise!!!


----------



## Collisto's Orbit (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello, newbie here. I can't believe I spelled Callisto wrong when I signed up. Callisto is one of Jupiter's four moons that are visible (only two visible tonight) with a pair of binoculars. Check them out. Jupiter is the brightest object, looking east in the early evening and the distant-star-looking things right next to it are its moons. Enough about my moniker...

I was a stoner from Michigan back in the late 70s and early 80s. I joined the military where it was not wise to be a regular smoker. I blazed when I came home on leave and a few times when the opportunity presented itself while not on leave. There was a point three of four years into my 21 total that I almost went too far. I was popped on a pee test, and though we typically waited 4-6 weeks for those results, I immediately went downtown and had myself tested. That private test came back positive, so I was certain I was toast. Not so. After that scare, I stuck to a leave-only policy...pretty much.

I was stationed in Korea in '96 when I saw a documentary by Peter Jennings, bless his soul, about people that privately grow. Ever since then I wanted to try, but I've just never mustered enough courage to do it. I constantly fantasize about having been a pot farmer all these years and having grown the choicest herb. My current situation just doesn't really lend itself to the lifestyle, that is, kids and a wife that wouldn't be supportive. I can't blame her, it wouldn't be wise to sacrifice the pretty decent salary I draw. I'm retired from the military service now, but I work as a government employee, and would still be unable to smoke very often. As it is, it's been well over a year since I partook, though I still think about it all the time.

It was just about a month ago that I googled "marijuana buds" images. I filtered on large pictures only, and looked at every page of pictures that google offered. Then I began clicking on the associated links, and that's what brought me here. I became a member so I could see the pictures people posted. I loved Stink Bud's 'Pound every three weeks' instructional. He's big into med mj. I live in FL where they are considering putting med mj on the ballot. Should it become legal, maybe I could become a provider, if not a patient. I don't suppose the military in the legal states allows their members to be patients.

Anyway, glad to be here. Currently, I'm waiting for Dillweed's harvest in his Summer 09 grow journal. Check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## tdsii (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi ladies and gents. I'm getting ready to start up my own growing setup. Really excited about the prospects.. hoping to grow lowryder 2 in stealth-mode. I look forward to learning as I grow.  Good day.


----------



## Ledhed (Sep 19, 2009)

Relatively new here, been lurking, reading, and learning for about a year or so. Great site with some great people giving lots of very helpful information.I'm currently in my first semi-serious grow, all natural with nothing but the soil from my compost bin, only fertilized once and that was with regular plant food/lawn fertilizer, but not a weed and feed type fert. After reading up on it, I went and bought some Tiger Bloom hoping that may increase my yield and possibly speed things up as it is getting pretty cold at night up here.Still only low 50's and upper 40's at night so I think my babies should be ok. Thinking of moving them inside soon though.Babbling now so I'll settle down, just wanted to introduce myself and say thanks to everyone for all the informative and helpful posts. I'll try to get a pic or two up when I can but I don't own a digi camera so it may be a while, thanks again to everyone here.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello everybody...Thought Id stop by and introduce myself. Just started getting serious about growing started looking online for a good forum and found you guys!! I have been reading this forum for a couple of months now. Between the grow journals and pics that everyone has on here I just had to register. I started a thread on growing sensi star clones indoor. Just looking for some advice about.....well just visit my thread and see for yourself. There is always great info on here and I just want to say thanks for all that and the advice I know I am soon to get.


----------



## DaHeebDestroyer (Sep 19, 2009)

What are the phases of mj growing?


----------



## McMawg (Sep 19, 2009)

FNG; lurked for a bit to research, registered so I can see some pics of this and that. 
Working on my card. User + caregiver = 12 'mature' plantings.
10 x 12 x 8 shed construction i/p so I can sow, reap, partake and fund my otherwise quiet existence.
I've got a mechanical dude who can orchestrate magic on the construction and a social dude who has unlimited needful contacts.
I'm leaning toward DWC to start; may change system once I've got some experiences under my belt.
Recommends/assistance welcomed and requested.
Sea of green may be in my future cards; I want to set it up right so the future changes are cheap and easy.


----------



## Triz291 (Sep 20, 2009)

IM new to growng andi have a few questions my plant is buddin and crystyalizing hairs about 10% brown if anyone can offer and advice when to harvest please feel free to chime in need help here are somepics


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 20, 2009)

wots good,i joined about a month ago but ive only just started to understand it,ive uploaded a few pics but i dont know how to show them to people,and could u help me out i want to start a thread,peace


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## kenc51 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi

I'm from Dublin and new to growing.
We got into growing as we are sick of paying far too much for something nice to smoke. 

It's a basic setup in a wardrobe. 

I'll post some pics of the setup and girls when I get a chance.

I love the forums, lots of great info.

Ken


----------



## theincrediblechoke (Sep 20, 2009)

How do i start a thread/ where do i do it i don't see where i don't want to sound stupid just need help


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2009)

theincrediblechoke said:


> How do i start a thread/ where do i do it i don't see where i don't want to sound stupid just need help


How to start a thread . . . and post pics

That was literally only two posts above you...one post between you and your answer...if only you had looked...


----------



## theincrediblechoke (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I've decided to come "OUT OF THE CLOSET" . I've been growing for over 20 years for myself. I HAVENT BOUGHT STREET "SCHWAG" EVER. BUT I HAVE GROWN A SEED OF IT BEFORE AND IT WAS BEAUTIFUL. I have read many, many, many threads and this is the place...I FEEL A TRUE BRETHREN here, as we are all one with nature and this glorious plant GOD created for mother earth. I'm not OLD but I'm an OLD GROWER, well TRAVELED and SEASONED but who couldn't leard more. SO with that being said......HELLO!!!!! ...LOL


----------



## theincrediblechoke (Sep 20, 2009)

thx. DUUUUUH!!! I'm high my BAD!!!!......


----------



## GODofWEED (Sep 20, 2009)

hey whats up guys i''m matt. i live in chattanooga in an apartment, going to college, and smoking some weed. came across this site and liked what i saw. hope to learn some good stuff on here.


----------



## anthony305 (Sep 20, 2009)

after 2 days mybud smells like hay is that ok


----------



## Squarebagel (Sep 21, 2009)

YO YO Rollitup! Greetings from Oregon! Working on my first setup of my own. I`ll be posting some pics of everything when i get all my ducks in a row =D 

See you all around!!!!


----------



## P0ll088 (Sep 21, 2009)

hey everyone... names martin and i just started up a handfull of bagseeds from diff strains. all seeds came from long beach clinics. Just checkin in and saying hi and introduce myself


----------



## Vadikbond (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey whatsup guys. im Vadik... Got some plants gowing at it for close to a month now.. first time also.. Just planted some seeds and there growing good. Problem is i found out that there is a difference ina female and a male lol and i dont know how to figure out if its female or male.. Need help. thanks


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2009)

GODofWEED said:


> hey whats up guys i''m matt. i live in chattanooga in an apartment, going to college, and smoking some weed. came across this site and liked what i saw. hope to learn some good stuff on here.





Squarebagel said:


> YO YO Rollitup! Greetings from Oregon! Working on my first setup of my own. I`ll be posting some pics of everything when i get all my ducks in a row =D
> 
> See you all around!!!!





P0ll088 said:


> hey everyone... names martin and i just started up a handfull of bagseeds from diff strains. all seeds came from long beach clinics. Just checkin in and saying hi and introduce myself





Vadikbond said:


> Hey whatsup guys. im Vadik... Got some plants gowing at it for close to a month now.. first time also.. Just planted some seeds and there growing good. Problem is i found out that there is a difference ina female and a male lol and i dont know how to figure out if its female or male.. Need help. thanks



Welcome to RIU you guys! 

Vadik, https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=53 that should take you to the part of the GrowFAQ about sexing. It has pics to show you the difference between what a male and female look like.


----------



## fancygal2000 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hello to everyone here, this is my first time and this site looks very interesting and a place I know I will visit often!*


----------



## bushy.beast420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello everyone. I've been checking this place out for a while and love it. There is lots of really helpful information, I really appreciate all the knowledge being spread. 

I also have a question. I cloned my plant and succesfully got it to root. But now the leaves look they are dying. I water them only when the soil is started to get dry, they are under two 6500k daylight cfls, and a smal fan. They are in miracle grow soil and I have not given them any additional nutrients. 

Any advice will be apreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## niggle (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello! I joined up and started reading all the info back in august. Today I finally got around to saying hi LOL.


here is a link to a thread about my setup 

let me know what you think


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 21, 2009)

bushy.beast420 said:


> Hello everyone. I've been checking this place out for a while and love it. There is lots of really helpful information, I really appreciate all the knowledge being spread.
> 
> I also have a question. I cloned my plant and succesfully got it to root. But now the leaves look they are dying. I water them only when the soil is started to get dry, they are under two 6500k daylight cfls, and a smal fan. They are in miracle grow soil and I have not given them any additional nutrients.
> 
> ...


about how old is the plant??? you should spray foliage for about a week or two. usually as long as it takes for you to transplant it


----------



## bushy.beast420 (Sep 21, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> about how old is the plant??? you should spray foliage for about a week or two. usually as long as it takes for you to transplant it


The clone is about 3 weeks old. I was spraying the plant about 2-3 times a day for the first 2 weeks. I just transplanted it a week ago. It has not grown at all.


----------



## sdstoner (Sep 23, 2009)

what up? i am sd stoner from SD california. MMJ prop 215 since 04!


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 23, 2009)

how can i start a thread bro


----------



## NQbloke (Sep 23, 2009)

I am growing in a simular climate keep up fresh air flow if indoors, mould will set in if you are not careful, be on the look out for moths etc and use a natural insecticide. The tropics rock for growing but, it is a different world. 
Relax NQ



delta9thc said:


> Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some mj. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.
> 
> I am currently residing in M'sia (south east asia - near equator). I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?
> 
> ...


----------



## Groga (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey doods! I'm new to this forum and I gotta say I like it already : )
Well I just wanted to say hi.... but I'm sure I'll have some questions in the future.

Peace and pot, Groga


----------



## dr.green thumb (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the site and have already posted a few questions about my aeroflo 60 setup. I know the info can be found on the site so I will start researching more. I plan to be an active memeber posting and checking the forum as my school year goes. My setup includes Aeroflo2 60 site with 2 LED UFO lights a can fifty for exhaust, trimeter (pH, ppm, temp). I started on my first aeroflo project over a month ago and the plants did not grow at all. In fact none of the clones grew at all in any of my friends setups either. They looked sick when I got mine and I worked on nursing them back to health but they never really looked healthy. I am excited to meet new people and discuss and learn about new things.


----------



## VinniePaz (Sep 23, 2009)

paz here! whats up everyone!!!


----------



## sarndini (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've been checking out this site for a while and love it! So i've finally become a member!
I did an indoor grow last year with 5 plants and really got into it. however a house move meant i couldn't carry on.
I'm now in another house with plenty of loft space and just set up a guick grow box to get some going! i took some cuttings a week ago off my plants to keep the supply going.
How long should i leave the plants i took the cuttings off before i put them to flower? they're about 5/6 weeks old and about 20" tall.

sorry if i've posted this question in the wrong place!

Sarn


----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Groga said:


> Hey doods! I'm new to this forum and I gotta say I like it already : )
> Well I just wanted to say hi.... but I'm sure I'll have some questions in the future.
> 
> Peace and pot, Groga


 sexy pic bro


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> how can i start a thread bro


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## fraiserblaze (Sep 23, 2009)

fraiserblaze here ......longtime smoker part time grower. jus wanted to say RIU rocks . and a big shout out to all my east coast canada growers


----------



## Red Eye Joe (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Tokers

Just starting my first grow so you'll probably see me around asking pretty stupid quetsions.
Got sick of spending loads of money on crap bud so thought I'd do my own. 

Happy smoking


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi all I am growing for my wife right now I am just playing with steet seeds untel I get good enough.....


----------



## miztaj (Sep 24, 2009)

Been lurkin for about 2 months and reading so much my brain throbs.love the site can't wait to show off my own.


----------



## Jed sanders (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello everyone I'm a first time indoor grower with a 400 watt hps. 
I just switched to 12/12 so we'll see how it goes. Love the site 
I've learned so much just from reading posts and comments.


----------



## SmokinJoeTX (Sep 25, 2009)

New to the boards, but not to the scene. Glad to be here and looking forward to learning new techniques and tricks.


----------



## cityofechoes (Sep 25, 2009)

New here, been reading a lot here and decided to join up


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 26, 2009)

hello people im new here just wonderin has any one grown royal queen seeds CRITICAL if so whats the yeild like ect thanks and great thread by the way


----------



## jimbobgygrower (Sep 26, 2009)

waddup growers


----------



## jimbobgygrower (Sep 26, 2009)

those look well sexual. makin me dribble


----------



## TokemonGo (Sep 27, 2009)

So technically, I am not a new member, but I'm still a total newb. I joined a couple years back as an admirer/student, if you will. The time has come, however, to put it all to the test as I am in the process of constructing a growbow and will hopefully start growing soon...

Looking forward to sharing my experiences and continuing to learn from others...

TTFN,
TokemonGo


----------



## magikal chronik (Sep 27, 2009)

TokemonGo said:


> So technically, I am not a new member, but I'm still a total newb. I joined a couple years back as an admirer/student, if you will. The time has come, however, to put it all to the test as I am in the process of constructing a growbow and will hopefully start growing soon...
> 
> Looking forward to sharing my experiences and continuing to learn from others...
> 
> ...


Goood luckk... I dont use soil myself, but i'm always interested in their grows.

I'll be posted


----------



## sticky hydro (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey just signed up for this forum. I enjoy reading the posts. There is some great info and pics on this site!


----------



## four20mike (Sep 27, 2009)

hi everybody!


----------



## guitarzan420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello all! Great site!


----------



## BudBox (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello there, I to, am about to build a grow box..... and until I got reading on this site , i thought i knew what i wanted. Now wow, now I'm not sure just what is best. i will be using CFL but not to sure what system to use. My space is 2'x2' and probably 6'. I'm very much hands on, and like the idea DWC with coco. Simply because i just read about coco, sounds good.... anyway still in the plans stage, and one have any idea's??? Thanks from N.S.


----------



## sparkin (Sep 28, 2009)

hellow everyone just got swwet box its almost automatic hydro got a kill strain first time hydro but done couple in soil i think it seems easier so far i have 12 and a mother but prob will need some of you alls advice soon their only four inches tall now


----------



## Mittengrower (Sep 28, 2009)

yo Michigan grower in the house, check out my album i need some tips on when to harvest.


----------



## seemeat420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey whats up.... I just started my first grow and need some help and some followers. Check out my grow journal "1st grow needs help."


----------



## AnthonyChrist (Sep 30, 2009)

whats up everyone, I just joined this morning and wanted to say hi


----------



## Gr8ness (Oct 2, 2009)

Hiya folks,

I'm very new to the scene. I'm from the true north (strong and free). I'm fairly certain that the question(s) I have, have already been asked but since I've looked around the various sections of the forum, and can't seem to find what I'm looking for I'll ask here.

I wish to :

- Grow indoors
- Grow no more than two or three at a time
- Use an HPS lighting fixture (as my research indicates they offer the best lighting but please correct me if I'm wrong)

I'm on a budget and want a lighting system that won't break my bank. Any suggestions?


----------



## boristheblade (Oct 2, 2009)

whats up im boris .i have a lil over a year in but have been studding for over 15.


----------



## jats (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all....welcome to the site.... :^)


----------



## jollypanda (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi All,

New to the site. I enjoy an occasional toke - tough to find any in Gainesville, FL. 

I wish it were legal - would be easy to get a small stash 








matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## bringthedoo (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm a newbie to the site - came here in search of some info on building a grow room and figured I should throw down an intro in case I need some 411! 

Excellent info you guys have here. Should be helpful in my quest for self-sufficiency!


----------



## solidstuff (Oct 3, 2009)

hey everyone. first time growing but starting with some nice gear. i got my mother plant in bubbleponics. i plant to make my clones from it soon but it is still small. I baught i 2x4 tent and 600 watt dig ballast kit. i am going to go with the ebb and flow system. i will work on some pics. 
Do i have to be a member to write my own threads? been trying to figure this site out if some one can let me know.. peice


----------



## DRR)(@%^( (Oct 4, 2009)

First time posting, Live in So. Oregon been frosty at nite, raining right now, I believe I have at least 2 more weeks to harvest, is covering with plastic at night bad idea, will that cause mold, like I said raining now, is supposed to frost tonite.


----------



## rajeanno (Oct 4, 2009)

im new to this as well n i have learned many things just from reading so i started my own little project i got an afghan kush seed that i germinated withthe paper towel n plate method it sprouted in two days so i planted it in some seed starter soil n its been 5 days n still no sign of life anyone know what im doin or did wrong


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 4, 2009)

maybe over water u might have drowned it


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 4, 2009)

whats up peeps in the land of the free the great north eh lol but ya i grow a small perpetual crop i used a 250w hps and two 90w ufo led so far so good i am able to suffice my needs and always have some left over to share with my friends i have just started a new strain i am excited about blz bud it is suppose to be a knockout has anyone evertried it and if so let me know your thoughts


----------



## rajeanno (Oct 4, 2009)

anyway to fix that


----------



## NuGrower2010 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey im new to the site as a member but have been reading tips from all of you guys for the past 3 weeks.

Tried to grow new plants from step 1: seeds. they all died in my closet, lol.. 

Now I only have 1 survivor left, and I recently re-potted it into a bigger pot and accidentally ripped a good deal of its roots off into some stuck soil at bottom of first small pot. Now I have it under the grow light with a mini fan blowing on it and a skinny metal rod helping support its long skinny stem.

plz help if u can.


----------



## filthyboy16 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey everybody, well long story short im new to growing been flipping for awhile but i want to make more profit by growing so can anyone help me out step by step?


----------



## horrorthis (Oct 4, 2009)

HEY!

This is my first time growing. So far they are three weeks old. The first one named B.a. (I labled them lol) is about 4.5 inches tall. B.b. is 4 and B.c. ia 3. They were all germinated and planted at the same time. They all have five leafnodes and are under a grow light. they are directly underneath the light but the light is not hot at all i checked. They seem to be doing well, the leaves are taking a palmate shape and everything. How am i doing so far? 

:] 

Emily


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 4, 2009)

not really no dont water them at all unless bone dry


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 4, 2009)

what do u wanna know?


----------



## Poseidon313 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well i decided i would finally get a little more involved with the site, and actually post in forums! I've been using the site since the day i germinated my first crop in Feb. and have been addicted pretty much since. I've had 2 successful harvests, both with CFL and Soil. All have been bag seeds and turned out to be very, very nice. I have 2 that are about to show their first leaves right now and i am itching to try bubbleponics after reading roseman's tutorial. most likely i'll start to germinate tonight and build the set up tomorrow. i'll be starting a grow journal here shortly as well


----------



## DKBuds (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey everyone. New to the site and want to learn how to grow some good buds. Indoor i think....


----------



## Earl (Oct 5, 2009)

horrorthis said:


> HEY!
> 
> This is my first time growing. So far they are three weeks old. The first one named B.a. (I labled them lol) is about 4.5 inches tall. B.b. is 4 and B.c. ia 3. They were all germinated and planted at the same time. They all have five leafnodes and are under a grow light. they are directly underneath the light but the light is not hot at all i checked. They seem to be doing well, the leaves are taking a palmate shape and everything. How am i doing so far?
> 
> :] Emily


Start grow journal here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/
and you will find a lot of people who want to help with your grow.
Let's overgrow the world.


----------



## Shayden (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Im Shayden, I got 25 seeds from a friend of mine, Im super excited to start.


----------



## copiousjohn (Oct 5, 2009)

i am useing a feralizer that is intended for orchids. the fertilizer for flowering says to soke the root system and foliar feed is it ok to foliar feed with the flowering fert??


----------



## frogfish (Oct 5, 2009)

I live in us is it safe to buy seeds from you Thanks


----------



## Earl (Oct 5, 2009)

It is safe to order seeds.
You may not always recieve them due to the diligence of homeland security,
but it is safe because they can't stick anything on you.
You might get a letter saying that your package was intercepted and if you want to file a claim you can..of course you wont,
so no problem.
Happen to me a couple of times 
before I got good seeds.
Best not to order from amsterdam,
but I finally had success from canada.
Don't order a whole lot of seeds at the same time.
so if they do get intercepted
you wont be out a lot of dough.

A good hybrid strain like northern lights is best to keep your grow short. 
some strains take a long time to mature.
The more commercial varieties like AK47 
will give you a shorter grow time and less chance of messing up.
The sativas can take some time 
but the connoisseur buds are worth the wait. 
Sativa crossed with indica hybrids
are faster growing and hashier tasting.
.


----------



## randyman2005 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey AnthonyChrist,
I too, am new at this, and hope to learn much from all the masters, my teachers. When the student is ready, the teacher will arrive.


----------



## hbciverkiller (Oct 5, 2009)

hey whats going on ive been on this forum reading and reading the info has been helpful great pics also


----------



## noobie grow (Oct 6, 2009)

hey im a new member and having abit of trouble getting advice from my friend as noone wants to let off there secrets.i started today on cracking my seeds in tissue but was wondering once they have rooted and i transplant them to the pellets do i stick them in a humidity dome? or not ino this will sound rather silly but my name says it all im a noobie but trying to learn and keen to take any advice offerd thanks


----------



## noobie grow (Oct 6, 2009)

hey i need help iv started cracking my seeds today and should be crack with in 24/36 hrs but once they crack and i place in pellets do i stick them in a humidity dome ? all advice much appreciated


----------



## Newb2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey wats up guys. well i guess my sn says it all. so i started plants from seeds on april 20th and all but one/ten made it to the budding phase. now i dont have a very elaborate setup but it works for one plant. so anyways here is my ? the plant should be about 3 weeks into the budding phase but im anxious and i keep checking it at night with a small led flashlight. im sure i stunted its growth but when should it start bud production again? anything is helpful


----------



## Scootman (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for bringing together the website. I am sure I will find useful info here.


----------



## shaak (Oct 7, 2009)

hey yall, im in college and have limited amount of space and went with a UFO 90 watt. I was wondering what type of soil should be used. I was told miracle grow is not great for reefer what type of soil should i use


----------



## idlehands80 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all, another newb here. Im not really growing much being that I got started without thinking it was going to work. I had some good smoke and found a couple decent seeds, so I just threw it in some soil from an old potted rose plant that died. about 3 days later I had a lil sprout showing and got all stoked about it. Ive been doing a lot of reading but have a VERY SMALL BUDGET. Working 2 jobs and full time school and still no money, lol. Plant is about 12 inches tall and I was over watering it. I think it is under control now and have now started the 18/6 lighting cycle. Will take some pics later and post them in a seperate thread.

Thanks for all the info!!!!!!!!! Smoke out!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokenjoker (Oct 8, 2009)

well im here im new i wanna start some plant i got seed but i need to know are you able to use a blacklight? its just over 2 feet long i want to know cuz it would be less noticable in my closet.also can i use a heat lamp thats intended for desert lizards. hop u can help me thanx


----------



## Earl (Oct 8, 2009)

You need a grow light.


----------



## Earl (Oct 8, 2009)

Click here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

noob wet behind the ears here signin in! hello all my brothas from anotha. i swear in my hometown growing is not the culture so i felt weird wantin to grow my own bud cuz i had noooooo one to turn to for help let alone know where seeds are bought, ventilation, anything to do with cultivation of the green gold i was lost but it was something in me that led me to here and to my hydro shop. im finally all ready to go with my shit as i have started my journal, so every fuckin body is welcome to post do wutever in my journal because i am lookin to meet new associates, friends, mentors of botany, the whole nine. i want to become one of the best cultivators i can be so please feel free to help me out along the way. im a greedy smart bastard to some extent so im doing two tents at a time. "i got bitches" hahahah. yeah im doin all auto aks,dieselryder,bluerydi am so hyped about gettin up an runnin. im definitely lookin for the most my plant can provide(each 1). so im gonna b startin 6 autos in each tent under 600 hondo of hps. a month in is wen ill add more autos and then start veggin reg seeds. with my second tent, i plan on doin all regular feminized indica strains of all variety, mainly kush and diesel types offered on the tude. i was lookin into seed to weed but ill veg atleast 6 weeks before flowering each time cuz i do want a nice yield since kush strains stay short an compact so it will def be like 12 fem kushes flowering at a time under the 600 hondo. in the all auto tent i will start 10 fem autos (hindu lowlife,dieselryder) a month in so i will always have bud even as i wait on my regular fem strains to finish up. my ultimate goal is to get like 4 tents goin at once all in different areas of the city so i will KEEP exotics online as i tend to grow for commercial reasons an personal smoke! the more quality bud produced the betta. have a great thursday fellas an ladies. gotta shout out the ladies cuz my lady helps me out alot wit finances and watering. u eva get head in the fuckin mornin while smokin a fat blunt of kush? u guys shud try it before gettin ur day started, feels great!! in a month in each tent i will be addin more seeds to start my month perpetuall thing. in the tent i will be alternatin from auto an reg strain grow i will be growin feminized indica/kush strains cuz that shit is like gold here and i love it myself so thats wut it is.


----------



## postednote (Oct 8, 2009)

hello, 
I started my account today but I've been using this site for some hints on growing.
Not sure what strain my plant is, but we do know it's female! Woo! 
Started budding around a week ago and smells a little fruity?!
She's around 30cm tall and I was wondering if she'll get any taller? It's a bit difficult keeping her as it is...
thanks


----------



## Earl (Oct 8, 2009)

After you flip the lights to 12/12 
the plant will grow pretty fast for a couple of weeks.

Some double in size,
while some sativas can triple in height.


----------



## jdizzy (Oct 8, 2009)

New to the site, and glad to be here


----------



## crrollin (Oct 8, 2009)

New here love the site!!!! hoping to learn and contribute.



¢rrollin


----------



## sandspider77 (Oct 8, 2009)

new guy long time smoker i need some help getting seeds started


----------



## sandspider77 (Oct 8, 2009)

is there anybody out there


----------



## Let it ride (Oct 8, 2009)

im looking to do my first grow and i wanted to use an old mini fridge. i was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to gut it without covering myslef in freon? any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## sandspider77 (Oct 8, 2009)

can somebody please help me what the best way to start seed for an indoor system


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2009)

sandspider77 said:


> can somebody please help me what the best way to start seed for an indoor system


I would suggest you read up a bit first. You could start with the GrowFAQ, or Newbie Central. Or go to the grow journals, and look at OTHER indoor grows, find one that looks like something you could do. 

I would also suggest you learn some patience. Posting more doesn't get your question answered any faster, and it tends to rub people the wrong way.


----------



## BillyBudThornton (Oct 8, 2009)

Howdy,
Just getting into the grow scene. Need meds for a condition that I was recently diagnosed with and my doc said that mj is the way to go...whodathunk? I've never been much of a smoker and it's been 20+ yrs. since the last time I had a j. Anywho, scored some ak48 from The Tude and they threw in a dinafem MobyDick. Planted two of the ak and the DMD, all three are still alive. The basement is a work in progress but I have lots of space and have purchased some cfls, hps to get it going. I dig the site and appreciate those who make it possible. Can't wait to grow some relief! BBT


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 8, 2009)

shaak said:


> hey yall, im in college and have limited amount of space and went with a UFO 90 watt. I was wondering what type of soil should be used. I was told miracle grow is not great for reefer what type of soil should i use


 match it with a 125 watt cfl or something similar and i use coco peat mix i also use the 90watt ufo keep me posted


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 8, 2009)

whats up noobies to growing new to site over 6 years experiance growing willing to shed some light on the magic of growing


----------



## Let it ride (Oct 8, 2009)

im trying my first grow and i was gonna use an old mini fridge just wondering if anyone had any tips for gutting it


----------



## 420loans (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello from sunny California. New to this forum and new to growing but am hoping to learn a lot from y'all. 

On a side note, if an admin notices this post could they please contact me via the e-mail in my profile.


----------



## Jlglt (Oct 9, 2009)

hi everybody im new to this growing thing but i have a few questions first i was grow my plants in a cabinet they been in there for a week now and they are growing pretty well but i only have 150v 15w blue light on them now is thats ok to have on them for the time being and on one of the plants the big leaf is tryin to curl up am i doing something wrong and i have them in a glass pot and the water have no water just sits at the bottom of the pot but i dont put alot of water in it is the glass pot ok to have them in so can anybody give me so advice plz thanks


----------



## ROBBIE313 (Oct 9, 2009)

swinging in to say whats up...can anyone tell me how to start a new thread,i dont see a tab ,i cant even figure out how to check my pm's ,lol


----------



## Nubiansmoker (Oct 9, 2009)

hello. I have been on here for a while but never introduced myself in the Newbie Forum yet. I have posted a few thing here and there and am in the process of growing my first plant. From what I have been told so far from the (helpful and oh-so-kind members) I am doing a good job. Woo Hoo!

"Rollitup" is the shiznay!!!

I am pretty stoked for the flowering stage!! 

Cheers


----------



## curtis loew (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey everyone, another newbie here, curtis loew I am, haven't done any gerdening since 79, where was I in 79? smoking herb and drinking wine!

I am very much looking forward to starting my hobby again, and learning any and all things I can from you guys, and maybe sharing a tidbit of knowledge too.


----------



## BudBox (Oct 10, 2009)

ROBBIE313 said:


> swinging in to say whats up...can anyone tell me how to start a new thread,i dont see a tab ,i cant even figure out how to check my pm's ,lol


Just head back to Newie central, theres a thread there show how to start new threads...


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 10, 2009)

Jlglt said:


> hi everybody im new to this growing thing but i have a few questions first i was grow my plants in a cabinet they been in there for a week now and they are growing pretty well but i only have 150v 15w blue light on them now is thats ok to have on them for the time being and on one of the plants the big leaf is tryin to curl up am i doing something wrong and i have them in a glass pot and the water have no water just sits at the bottom of the pot but i dont put alot of water in it is the glass pot ok to have them in so can anybody give me so advice plz thanks


 no dude that light wont work well at all an neither will the pot they have to drain well


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## lethe (Oct 10, 2009)

hello there.


----------



## StickyDaddy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all,
Just wanted to say hello here, sure is alto of info on this site, glad to see it..
I have been wanting to grow for quite sometime, and even had about 60 plants up about 6'' last year, then had a family issue and had to rip em all up , anyway, ill be looking for advice and answers to questions. Wish i could contribute but i don't really know anything so ill tag along for the ride..
I have 3 coming up right now, i have no idea what kind they are and i don't have the funds to get some decant seeds in here so once i get a few good seeds in here ill start posting pics.

Glad to be here.......


----------



## Medical J (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey everyone!! Been looking at this site for a while now finally decided to make an account and post. I am hoping to find out some answers to a lot of questions I have.. From what I see a lot of nice people around here, looking forward to get to know everyone


----------



## Sharbear (Oct 11, 2009)

Is the information on this site for real? Legal MJ? Passes a drug test? How does that work?


----------



## AcridLemons (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello everyone! Thanks for the warm welcomes.


----------



## MRKIND (Oct 11, 2009)

IVE STARTED MY FIRST FEW PLANTS FROM A GOOD BAG OF MIDS EVERYTHING SEEMS OK EXCEPT THE TWO FIRST BOTTOM LEAVES ARE YELLOWING BUT THE OTHER LEAVES THAT HAVE NEWLY SPROUTED ARE DOING GREEAAT! IS THERE A PROBLEM OR IS THAT NORMAL AND ALSO WHEN DO I START ADDING NUTES AND WHAT KIND? THX FOR HELP


----------



## Sharbear (Oct 11, 2009)

I only have one lonely seed and it is pretty old...will it sprout?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2009)

Sharbear said:


> Is the information on this site for real? Legal MJ? Passes a drug test? How does that work?


What are you looking at? The banner? That's an ad for legal buds, it's not marijuana, it's an "herbal blend" 



AcridLemons said:


> Hello everyone! Thanks for the warm welcomes.


Welcome to RIU 



MRKIND said:


> IVE STARTED MY FIRST FEW PLANTS FROM A GOOD BAG OF MIDS EVERYTHING SEEMS OK EXCEPT THE TWO FIRST BOTTOM LEAVES ARE YELLOWING BUT THE OTHER LEAVES THAT HAVE NEWLY SPROUTED ARE DOING GREEAAT! IS THERE A PROBLEM OR IS THAT NORMAL AND ALSO WHEN DO I START ADDING NUTES AND WHAT KIND? THX FOR HELP


Why are you yelling at me? 



Sharbear said:


> I only have one lonely seed and it is pretty old...will it sprout?


I know one sure fire way to find out


----------



## kittenbeater (Oct 12, 2009)

hi, i am trying to grow my own plants. i have a few of them allready going good so far but no telling how long they will last. i used dirt from my compose pile in my backyard and have them in pots that drain from the bottom. they are tall and need to be supported by sticks. any advice or anything that will put me in the right dirrection with growing will be appreciated greatly. thanks.


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey everyone just sayin hi! I've been reading rollitup for sum time now and decided to register

Happy tokin!


----------



## Billwill (Oct 12, 2009)

Howdy ya'll Billwill here. I have always went here for information but never signed up. So I took the leap and signed up. I am looking for a somewhat "stealthy" box, that can grow 4-6 plants. I have found certain somethings, but not "IT". So can anybody help me please??

Would like to use CFL's and dirt if that helps.


----------



## dcb&Junglizt (Oct 12, 2009)

ive got a very small set up and im using 2x50w halogen bulbs with a home-made reflector, to grow 1 plant, i have made a shroud arond the plant using aluminium foil for reflection, its about 2-3 weeks into flowering/budding and it seems to be doing really well, im using biobizz bio-grow food and biobizz vitality booster, can anyone give me any hints on how to get the best crop from this plant/set-up keeping it as organic as posssible... any constructive criticism welcomed!!


----------



## carolight (Oct 12, 2009)

Wassssup I'm new to this site...I'm caroline


----------



## buddy4.20 (Oct 13, 2009)

sup homies new to this site but ive know about it for a while and it has helped but i still have questions... my first question is i started to grow my first plant already germinated seed i put them in a soil but i wanna make the change to hydroponics.. will anything happen to my babie? and should i wait for the plant to grow a lil or should i just do the transaction?? plz help


----------



## Earl (Oct 13, 2009)

buddy4.20 said:


> sup homies new to this site but ive know about it for a while and it has helped but i still have questions... my first question is i started to grow my first plant already germinated seed i put them in a soil but i wanna make the change to hydroponics.. will anything happen to my babie? and should i wait for the plant to grow a lil or should i just do the transaction?? plz help


Keep your plant in soil 
and when it is big enough
you can take cuts from it 
and grow your clones in hydro.
Check out the grows in my signature for more info on hydro.
.


----------



## pleasehelpmee (Oct 13, 2009)

hey im new too and im wondering since i have only one plant if one lamp light that goes to the high eighties in fahrenheit is okay for my plant. do i need any more light?


----------



## websluef (Oct 13, 2009)

Whats going on._ just started my second grow and I got this problem with spots on the leaves. But my second problem is and most important, I can figure out how to post pictures. Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial? Thanks_


----------



## infantry031 (Oct 13, 2009)

how do i post a new question ?


----------



## infantry031 (Oct 13, 2009)

about a first grow
with specific questions such as soil type lighting and other elements can anybody be of help i heard this was the place to ask serious questions aha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## Billwill (Oct 13, 2009)

infantry031 said:


> about a first grow





infantry031 said:


> with specific questions such as soil type lighting and other elements can anybody be of help i heard this was the place to ask serious questions aha​


 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/1326-101-already-asked-questions.html​ 

Lots of information, Hope it helps if not ask away, I am sure someone will help. ​


----------



## Gravity Nerd (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello,
I am new patient/caregiver/soon to be grower. i have and 8 sight waterfarm in the mail as well as a 6x6x6.5 grow tent. What is the best 1000w light to get? any discount and trust worthy stores online? I could use any tips to make the set up easier. also what clones to buy.


----------



## Earl (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is a good thread that might answer some of your questions
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/237610-best-deals-thread-post-best.html

.


----------



## bigrobdog1 (Oct 14, 2009)

hi all can anyone help me with heat stress? my bbc is 17days under 400w in 1m square budbox when shall i flower from seed by the way


----------



## Validate (Oct 14, 2009)

HOwdy yall! New one here, just saying howdy... i bought a Stealth Hyrdoponics System which i'm entirely new to. I bought some seeds at dutch Seeds and i'm just waiting for it! I'll start searching for all my questions!


----------



## dakin3d (Oct 14, 2009)

Whats up? Obviously new to the site, even though I've been using it as a resource for sometime now. Starting up using 32 seeds under standard CFS, using some Happy Frog (Fox Farm) soil. Anyone know what would be the cheapest, yet still effective, method of combating white mold/mildew as I anticipate this will be my primary problem? I'm on a tight budget right now and my room isn't really big enough for a S burner. Also, anyone have a comparative analysis regarding 430W vs 600W Hortilux HPS bulbs (performance and ? And when the hell do I know when to transplant from beer cups into 1 or 2 gallon containers? I'm getting some roots growing out of the bottom of the cups already, and I'm aware this isn't good due to light exposure?? Could use some help...


----------



## Kush=High (Oct 14, 2009)

HEY ITS KUSH=HIGH HERE IM A NEWBIE AND TRYING TO FIND OUT THE BEST WAY TO GROW A COUPLE OF PLANTS IN THE HOOD WITHOUT GETTING CAUGHT AND RUNNING UP MY LIGHT BILL DRAWING ATTENTION TO MYSELF I HAVE TWO PLANTS NOW THAT ARE LITTLE IVE BEEN GROWING THEM FOR ABOUT TWO MONTHS AND THEY ARE STILL LITTLE BUT NOW STARTING TO BUD BUT THEY ARE SMALL AS HELL HOW SO WHEN I KEEP THEM UNDER LIGHT 24/7 THEY WERE OUTSIDE THEN I BROUGHT THEM IN CAUSE THE SUN WAS KILLING THEM PLUS THE HUMIDITY I HAVE NEVER FEED THEM AND THEY ARE UNDER A 14 WATT BULB JUST NEED A LITTLE HELP JUST STARTING OFF TRYING TO GROW MY OWN MEDICINE WITHOUT THE RUN DOWN OF THE LAW HELP PLEASE


----------



## slk (Oct 15, 2009)

Anything from Fox Farms is good stuff. It's not cheap


----------



## rolled (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey whats up! I'm new to here and to my area. I just started a new plant with some help from a great local place.


----------



## SkillZ (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello all...newb to roll...kinda sorta but not really new to growing...but in a new spot with a totally new set of circumstances...so ill prolly have a few questions floating around....so yea....what up !!!!


----------



## showtime2525 (Oct 16, 2009)

can anyone tell me why i am still listed as a stranger since i've been a member since 10-08-08


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 16, 2009)

showtime2525 said:


> can anyone tell me why i am still listed as a stranger since i've been a member since 10-08-08


stranger sticks until you post enough to build a reputation


----------



## SkillZ (Oct 17, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> stranger sticks until you post enough to build a reputation


 
my guess would be to post more...


----------



## johnnyblunt (Oct 17, 2009)

hello everybody i am new to this site it looks cool. but the grass to green ad is a scam dont buy it!!!!!!!


----------



## brown83 (Oct 17, 2009)

Easy people.. Ive just become a member n am about to start my 1st proper grow in next week or so

N this forum is the shit as well,very informative..


----------



## McFunk (Oct 17, 2009)

...I've been lurking this and other forums I've found here on the net. I've found RIU to be the most on-the-real network. 
Love to watch the journals. Both experimental and proven methods with a twist get me pumped! 

I've run in the "crop circles" most of my life but never had a need(or desire to expose my potently Black-Thumb

...after perusing your forums for a month or so, I've found myself with a full cab of 6, in dirt, SCRoG. and a bevy of potential stealth grow cabs looming in the wings.

HA!

My first question as a noob is:
How safe is it to post all your shit here on the WWW?
...and what steps should I take to maintain my anonymity?

Thanks!
and I look forward to sharing my progress and experience thus far.

McFunk


----------



## totalnoob (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to all this stuff. 
I'm hoping to get a mmj prescription for asthma within a few days and start growing in the near future


----------



## DFL420 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello i am new to the site and just thought i would say hello. Ive been a heavy weed smoker for bout 17 yrs now. I figured with all the money ive spent on buying it i might as well try to save some and start growing my own.


----------



## Ectomorph (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi everyone! I am new to this site and just wanted to say hello to you all. Also, I started a grow journal, it's over in the grow journal forum. The plants are Purple Kush X Sour Diesel, Black Domina, Blackberry Bubba Kush. They are just clones right now, but feel free to take a look. I am having some trouble with a few things, so if you happen to stop by maybe you could point me in the right direction with some of the questions I asked in that thread. Thanks!


----------



## BluntLover (Oct 18, 2009)

Can you clone from a clone?


----------



## Sneak Attack (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it bad to use t5 florecents for bloom?


----------



## RoBoMikE510 (Oct 18, 2009)

I finally reg, Just so I could thank you all you veterans for saving me time and im sure my pocket thank you as well, from re-do and don'ts. I hope to learn and now finally share ideas with you all. Thanks Once again, Roll it up and inhale it. Feel free to Pm me for anything. except those people out there who'm ask retarded repetitive questions that have been asked a zilllion time's and lack the initiative to just click on search or read. Finally got that off my chest G.D.I... jk jk..

By the way can anyone help me identify this strain i will find the correct post to also seek help identifying this strain of medicine. From my knowledge its a strain of purple but which one? lol

"In prop 215 i trust and my lawayer"

Current Projects

2nd Pc stealth box bubbleponics. 

75% complete


----------



## sandman84 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey new member here, have been thinking about growing for a while now. so i have somthing to do in the winter also itll help save money by not constantly buying. i have a large closet that cleaned out. i am currently fitting it for growing got my electric set up an intake/exhaust fan set up my next step is lighting/ grow tray. CANT WAIT TO START THE PROCESS!! looking forward to reading all your posts an exchanging feed back.


----------



## beanes (Oct 18, 2009)

wus up to all well iwas wondering if i can grow 2 plants using cfls in a rubbermaid ben


----------



## RoBoMikE510 (Oct 18, 2009)

beanes said:


> wus up to all well iwas wondering if i can grow 2 plants using cfls in a rubbermaid ben


Remember.. it is a weed


----------



## RoBoMikE510 (Oct 18, 2009)

beanes said:


> wus up to all well iwas wondering if i can grow 2 plants using cfls in a rubbermaid ben


oh forgot to ask.. rubber maid " BIN " as in hydro? bubbler" or soil.? or throw the seeds in and pray to Jointhehous? jk jk


----------



## dvusjay (Oct 19, 2009)

hello, jus wanted to say, ive used this site for info many of times, thank u all.
but today i joined as a member. I wanted to say that im from the good ol usofa
and i order seeds online from attitude seedbank with great results. Girls got here 
9 days. (unbelieveable after eveything ive read could go wrong)bredder packs and all.
so this will start my new grow to post. Stains recievced: top dawg, sweeth tooth, burmese kush,
la confidental, blueberry, with icecream, and sourcream to finish it off. as you see im exicted, finialy some 
real top stains to smoke on


----------



## chingchong (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a few plants on the way, 6 girls (hopefully). Some very nice strains from reputable seed companies. I am having some serious problems with my current set up. I have 4 t8 lights on them 24hours and they are not doing good at all. Hoped to get some help from you guys.. 

when i work out how to post here, i will put pictures up for you guys. But basically the leaves are turning brown at the tips and curling upwards. The new leaves coming out look great, but the older leaves are browning and curling at the tips. 



Thanks
cc


----------



## nickpicciano (Oct 19, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


equipment i need?getting finance to open a dispensary,colorad rules ,license and laws info?thanks.Nicky Sticky


----------



## montelocs (Oct 19, 2009)

a wats sup my names montelocs ....and im starting to flower my first grow....have in a grow box with a flourescent tube 60wt , a and 2 60wt cfls.im on day 3 and noticed tiny wholes in 2 of my leaves near the top..wat could this be from and is this harmful....any answer would help...than.no pics liguid gold nuets ...1 1/2 tsp per gl...and thats is ..ph 6.5


----------



## klueless86 (Oct 21, 2009)

hey guys! klueless here just joined and this is the first forum that ive ever had an account for but this catches my eye!


----------



## loveinalostcause (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey peeps just joined today looking forward to learning how to grow my own bud


----------



## Phish (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello, I never posted here and registered quite sometime ago! Grew my first plants (3; 1 female, 2 male) last spring/summer and will be using the forums for my advice on my next grow!


----------



## chevyboi420 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey can someone please tell me if you can start a clone in hydroton? i think thats how u spell it. iv never dont this before i am just setting up a basic hydro system. any help is much apriciated thanks


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 22, 2009)

chevyboi420 said:


> hey can someone please tell me if you can start a clone in hydroton? i think thats how u spell it. iv never dont this before i am just setting up a basic hydro system. any help is much apriciated thanks


Yes, you can. I would start in small rockwool, and then surround it with hydroton, but I've done it without rockwool too. It works.


----------



## JoshyGuns (Oct 22, 2009)

hey everyone!! josh here!!! keep em lit


----------



## skunkinbud (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello .Skunkinbud here.Just wanted to introduce myself .Life long toker but new to the grow scene.Hoping to get a little support and help with my first.Got some questions if anyone there.


----------



## stealth1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all, 
just went out and got what I hope is everything I need to set-up entire indoor crop. I'll be looking and needing help to get me through the setting up of the equipment but seems loads of help and write-ups here.


----------



## chevyboi420 (Oct 24, 2009)

hey all im 100% newby here done a bit of readin thats it n so far im so flustered with all the stuff i need to know with growing hydro plants n if someone could like email me or somethin n give me some advice ill take any i can get.. im seriously so lost its hurtin haha.. i got a basic hydro setup..i think?? from what i know anyways..please help me people lol email me if u want <removed> put like hydro in the subject so i dont think its junk mail any help from people who have done this before would be very much apriciated thanks yo.


----------



## Mountain Grown (Oct 25, 2009)

hi everyone,

freshy here. hope to not be new soon. keep 'em packed.


----------



## hydrohead (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey all,

I am new this forum, My name in Alex and I live in Adelaide, Australia. I have been growing hydro for a year now. I run a 2 pot run to waste system with a 600w lumatek light in a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2.0 Grow tent with all the normal stuff (fans, pumps, timers). 

At the moment I am in the process of growing a straight "afghan". According too the website they are only 35cm - 50cm. (I don't know if this is correct.) "http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/product_info.php?id=123456789012&product_id=3&currency=49&affilid=388888888888" I bought the seeds off the internet and they all germinated successfully. I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the strain etc.

Anyway nice too meet everyone and I hope I will get too know you all very soon.


----------



## HazyDaze420 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello all. New guy here. Just wanted to say hello and thank whoever started this site. I have not yet started my first grow yet but I will in a matter of a few days. I am glad I found you guys. I have learned a ton so far and can't stop reading. I am going to start a budget hydro grow using feminized seeds so I don't screw up the sex! I am only starting a total of six plants and will post the journal when I'm up and running. I do have one question though. Can I ship the seeds to my house or do I need a different address? I have searched several threads now and can't seem to find that answer. What if the seeds get stopped in customs? Do they come after me??? I mean we are talking about 5-10 seeds tops. Anyhow, thanks again in advance for all the stupid questions I'm sure someone will help me answer. Happy toking!!! MM


----------



## Earl (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got my order from nirvana..AK48 $36

sometime they make it and sometimes they don't.
I think it is getting easier now.

I have another order on the way..Aurora indica whoo hooo.
knock out medicine.

.


----------



## BrettCharlyns (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I'm 39 days in to my first serious grow so far so good! I'd like to thank all the folks involved with this site for making it so good.


----------



## Quetzal (Oct 27, 2009)

What up everyone my name is Quetzal. Glad to be here hope to make new friends as well as learning from everyone here.


----------



## Quetzal (Oct 27, 2009)

delta9thc said:


> Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some mj. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.
> 
> I am currently residing in M'sia (south east asia - near equator). I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?
> 
> ...


 AWWWWW man homie your in the perfect spot to grow outside!


----------



## Quetzal (Oct 27, 2009)

Quetzal said:


> AWWWWW man homie your in the perfect spot to grow outside!


Oh yeah PUTTEM OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know what Im telling you just be consistent whith watering every3-4 days and you'll do just fine, in a few months you will be reaping the rewards!


----------



## Trek n Toke (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just introducing myself. I'm a 21-year-old computing student from the UK. My hobbies include gaming, watching movies, reading, listening to and DJing electronica (especially the harder stuff), and of course smoking the herb.

Please check out my first-time grow journal, located here:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/262719-trek-n-toke-first-time.html

I need a little help with a few things, but on the whole my first grow seems to be going pretty well


----------



## Egadd (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello All, Egadd here. Just introducing myself. So far I have found the reading to be extremely interesting. I look forward to learning from the obviously very experienced gardeners here. 
Thanks, Egadd


----------



## Earl (Oct 29, 2009)

I got my Aurora Indica beans from Nirvana

Both orders were done with my credit card
and mailed to my house.

.


----------



## Jigsaw1.0 (Oct 29, 2009)

whats up, been reading on this site for a while now and thot id say hi to all finally


----------



## G2LC (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes for a moderator to approve you to be able to start new topics?


----------



## Risky J (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey there everyone, I'm from New Zealand, I'm 19 years old and I'm planning on starting my first grow in the next few days, any tips? 

Is it better for the plant to be grown outside or inside, keeping in mind the climate is pretty cold and the wind is dreadful.

Fortunatly for me I did take Horticulture as a subject in school, so that will help abit.

Peace


----------



## delaner59 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey I'm delaner I have four new plants going they are almost 3 weeks old. I am growing Northern Lights under a shop light style fllourescent. They are in 1 gallon buckets with Miracle Grow potting soil and I water them every other day with a general nutrient solution. They are coming along nicely. So ya look forward to talking to some people here. I actually have a question, about how far along can you sex the plant?


----------



## ToddFarcon (Oct 30, 2009)

hello all i love the forum set up "Insert non original toker joke here" ha ha ha anyway its good to see an mature respectable community


----------



## sugarbear420 (Oct 30, 2009)

ok so this is GOING to be my first grow. i am going shopping for supplies to today. the only thing that i am sure about at this point is that i am not going to use any MG mediums ( though i will use poting soil with rock bottoms) and that i am force to flourescent lighting (due to very small budget and very small G/R that would get too hot under any other lighting) (G/R size is 4.5'x2'x10'h) I plan to line 4-6 individual plants up in this space. in my eagerness to to begin this new "hobby on a budget" i obtained three 4' flouro tubes b4 doing all my reading reading on tubes. i now know that cfls are the way to go. since the tubes are already hung i will leave them and try to find 4-6 reflector cones with Y adaptors to house 8-12 60 watt clf coils . the room is completely wall papered with dull side up foil ( did i say small? i meant tiny ass budget). i have distilled water on standby. i have a Vigoro 15-30-15 that i plan on using at 1/3 strength for veg. (not sure on flowering yet, i trying to crawl here). and i have created air flow by way of osc. fan on a shelf. i need to figure out something by way ventilation b4 i actually set up. i am using just some good ole bag seed for this run. well thats my story. any and all input is welcome. BTW my name is SUGARBEAR and im a toker.........................nice to meet u folks lol. 1luv!


----------



## Nicsony (Oct 30, 2009)

....................


----------



## ohbiandhigh69 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just want to say hello to everyone - especially fellow Buckeyes! Been a toker for a long time now (basically since the 70's with some time gaps here & there). Unable to partake at this time since I'm between jobs and you never know if you get tested or not after an interview. If Ohio legalizes pot for medicinal purposes, I'd love to get a few plants going. I've had pain in my ankle for years from a car accident that basically only bud helps out with. So I'm hoping to learn a few things that I will hopefully be able to put into practice at some point!


----------



## MidnightBaker (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello to all Im new here and just thought i would declare that i have arrived.

lol


----------



## tkb (Oct 30, 2009)

Greetings all! I've been using the site as a reference for sometime now and thought it was about time I actually introduced myself. I'm on my second grow this year.
First was a totally natural grow, in soil using Northern lights, WW and Purple strains - more of a test really to see what strains grew best in a cold and wet climate. From what I've found, the WW is a seriously tough plant which grew quite well - if a bit spindly and sparse. The Northern Lights didn't seem to respond very well to a combination of cold and wet and the Purple haze was a non- runner really.

This time around I've moved things indoor; using a Yaroots hydro system and cellmax nutes. The water around here is quite acidic (ph 7.9 so I'm having to process large quantities of water to get ph levels correct for the hydro system. The current grow is just WW and Northern Lights and 2 WW clones from the best of the last grow. Germination is complete and the roots are just begining to poke through the bottom of the rockwool. Waiting on a 2nd set of true leaves to sprout before I plant into Hydrokorrels and get the Hydro system going.

Lighting wise I'm using 2 6400K Super CFL's (250W each - that's not equivelant light) for Veg and a combination of 90W LED and CFL for Bloom. I think that should be enough for the quantity of plants. There's also a bar heater to keep the temps up.

I just have a couple of simple questions (I've tried the search but didn't come up with much):

When using a drip hydro system should the water be dripping straight onto the rockwool or should I avoid watering directly onto the Rockwool altogether? I figure since the Rockwool retains so much moisture, I could be in danger of root rot. Any pointers?? Thanks all and also thanks for all of the incredible amounts of knowledge and information imparted on this forum! Respect!


----------



## herbalpotion420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey there...this is herbalpotion420. I'm a resident card holder in Oregon and will be establishing a second residences in Calif. traveling back and forth between them. Is it possible to hold a Calif. MM license too. If so, who would I talk to?
Thanx,


----------



## budlight12 (Oct 30, 2009)

i have one plant, that due to stress went hermi. it is the only plant. It is full of big ass buds and some seeds. Will these seeeds be good or hermi?


----------



## mcarey5 (Oct 30, 2009)

brand new grower of sorts, went rite after dwc, useing a combo of ferts, a 250 watt hps. gowing 14 bag seeds in veg, and 1 cali big bud( id clone her but i think she has the big p disease), shes in flower on 12/12


----------



## rolledupjoe (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.canorml.org/prop/215physicians.html

herbalpotion420 - Check that out for docs. $100-$200 should get you what you need. Good luck!


----------



## growingsouth (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey everybody, I just signed on still learning my around the web site. I am from the sunshine state.


----------



## mcase420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey thanks for having me. well i have a questions for who ever wants to answer. im looking at a bubble ponics set. on stealthwaterhydroponics.com. just wondering if this is reputable sit. i want to order one of the kits and since there is only thier b.s on the page. im lookng at the 8gallon bubbleponics kit with 400 w hps light included. let me know what you think


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 30, 2009)

Greetings from alberta

Well Im making my first attempt at my own garden, I have helped with my father in laws garden before so I have a little first hand knowledge( and a whole lot of second hand info).
Im growing in a soilless mix just to use as a buffer untill I get things down a little better then possibly go hydro or areo .Also why im using what seeds we have and not a high end strain(what we have is called alberta asshole).
Anyways Ive started off 2 seedlings and have twelve more just germinated and planted in the media. under 3 24watt CFLs with 1 15 watter in there just because i had it lieing around. My growbox is a former kitchen cabinet with the slightly textured white plastic coating, its on its side with the lights hanging from the thin peice of backing board. I will be cloning once a get a decent mother.
I plan to have a flowing and veg room under equal lighting, my question is real world how many plants should I have going if I plan to use say 500wts in each room?
id like to keep the plants under three feet tall, but when my in law flowered the plant jumped from around 35cm tall to almost four feet using what I belive was a 250 wt HPS for a single plant.

One last question i live in northern alberta canada where the air is really thin in the winter, will I see an adverse condition with my plants because of this? my basement stays really cool in the winter so im hoping not to need any air exchange equipment to keep temps in check.

Thanks for reading my mini novel, and a special thanks for anyone that has any helpfull hints.


----------



## new grower177 (Oct 31, 2009)

found site seen some of plants and just had2start growing, hi im new to forum sites and growing so sorry if using wrongi have few questions hopefully some1 have patience to answer .never grown anything,want to know approx how many grams id get out of 1or2white widow plants because very low on space and money.have few more questions but will ' leave dem4another day closer2start of grow. for first grow whats the bare minimum i need 2buy,i.e. lights,nutrients,fans etc. tried looking at other people's but every 1 doing it on way bigger scale than me.thanks any1who answers me.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2009)

ello ello ello. uk spliff man in da hizouse! Brap Brap


----------



## Mcbuds8909 (Oct 31, 2009)

i live in ct and plan to move out west how do you californians like it out there hows the lifstyle?


----------



## greg morales (Oct 31, 2009)

new here . jst ned to know how to gropw a plant from scratch . pls reply step by step with full details and everything cuz iam on a budget


----------



## diddystyles72 (Oct 31, 2009)

whats the best flowering time for white widow how many weeks for bests buds


----------



## coresurf (Oct 31, 2009)

New to the learning curve. 1st Question: I went yo Home Depot & & starting looking lighting options... what type of light should I start with????


----------



## green freak (Oct 31, 2009)

how do i subcribe


----------



## growingsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

hey eveybody, been growing for about a year. i have trouble with my clones. i use a power cloner, with colnex. could anybody suggest a book or web site for more info?


----------



## livinthadream (Nov 2, 2009)

yo what is up everyone!?!??! livinthadream here bought to get something underway, great site to help me out!


----------



## Serendipity (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi I'm new!


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 2, 2009)

hey guys im new here some much to look in to i wanted to kno where i can go to show off my baby and find out if its a male or female


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 2, 2009)

whats up pplz any one thurr


----------



## rolledupjoe (Nov 2, 2009)

These posts are f n funny, I'm new, been reading like a SOB bout things. Trying to figure out a good grow for a 4x4x8 room for once i get my card. After that, I plan on being a caregiver for a couple of folks who need the MJ, but can't afford to drive far, and pay $50+ an 1/8th. Later!


----------



## AliennoisE (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello Everybody, much respect!


----------



## MR BB (Nov 3, 2009)

hay all, realy strugling to get my pics onto threads! can you check out my profile n comment on my pics realy need to no if my air pump is good enough, thanks!


----------



## bearjoeboo (Nov 3, 2009)

hello to all rookie here 2nd time around had 5 diff strand all medical


----------



## D2TheEzy (Nov 3, 2009)

New to this but you'll see me around. SO glad I found this site.


----------



## RikoSuave55 (Nov 3, 2009)

hey guys. 

Newb from Ann arbor Michigan.
about 10 days into a cfl stealth hydro grow. I may start a journal - well see. 

I just ordered white widow from worldwide as well today so i hope to be reporting alot and often!

i have a co2 question in my fist post. If you know anything about it please look for it and answer!

is it 420 yet?


----------



## tymtpunk (Nov 3, 2009)

tymtpunk here.

just started germinating my seeds today. gonna do a cfl lst grow either in basement (kinda cold) or in a pc case (space limiting). been trolling here for a while, thought i would register now i might be using some of the info here.


----------



## Gr8tcheeba (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello fellow cultivators. New here, my SH bubbleponics system is set to arrive in a few days got some purple haze seeds for growing my grow room is going to be a closet a tall one, light system is on the way also 400w hps. My question to yall is which nutrients will work best?


----------



## marcoss (Nov 4, 2009)

hey whats up? i am new to growing and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on my future grow. thanks here is my link to my thread that i could use some help with

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/259337-pc-planter-growing-automatic-ak.html


----------



## Jack*Madison (Nov 5, 2009)

What is up my brothers & sisters. New to the site. Very glad i found it. Peace & love.


----------



## Indication (Nov 6, 2009)

Whats up everyone! I'm new to this site and it is by far the best informative forum on growing plants


----------



## Mc Lovin (Nov 6, 2009)

hay everyone Mz Mclovin here im new to this buh i jus started growing yesterday. so if anyone has any suggests feel free to let me know!!


----------



## mr anderson (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry a little off the subject,question is it legal to order seeds?


----------



## mr anderson (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry a little off the subject,question is it legal to order seeds? boulder co


----------



## rentjr (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey everyone, Im really new to growing. Not new to bud, just tired of the games (when the price is right, the bud isn't, when the bud is right. the price isn't) so I thought I'd give it a go. Lucky for me my fiancee is the coolest girl in the world and she likes to toke with me, so Im allowed to grow some (I know you're all jealous ) 

Grab a , get , and watch my babies grow big and strong . It's been 3 days since my little ones have sprouted and doing pretty well so far.

Closet CFL Grow - Lots of pics!


----------



## rentjr (Nov 7, 2009)

mr anderson said:


> sorry a little off the subject,question is it legal to order seeds? boulder co


I've never personally ordered seeds but there is some great info here about buying seeds.

*A How to from Mane**(How To order seeds the best way)****

It's my understanding that there are places that ship pretty discretely but I don't think the repercussions of buying seeds is anything unless you order a ton of seeds.

IMO, unless you have some growing experience I would use bag seed so you don't waste any money if something goes wrong.

Im def. no expert though, just my $0.02


----------



## SilasPSilas (Nov 7, 2009)

Whats good everyone, Silas here, new to the site and to forums and im loving every moment.. I have another post where i am receiving pretty good help from a couple people, but the more info the better so ill ask a quesiton or two on here. I have my initial grow room researched down, i just would like a little input on my base soil. 

Im not rich so i would like something affordable and effective.. I will be potting about 5 plants in a small closet with a 400w hps lamp with mh conversion for veg cycle. Ill be using Fox Farms Trio Nutes and hopefully all will go well. 

Soil. 
I am aware that there is a world of options for starting soils, and i gather that Potting Mix, Perlite, Sand, and Organic/Pre-Mix are my basic necessities. 
I was recommended Fox Farms Ocean Forest Potting soil, which has guano and other various in-soil nutes, then another suggested to add FF Light Warrior to that mix because the Ocean Forest Soil was "known to burn plants." I suppose if it is not a risk with the Light Warrior added ill just go with that combo. But i was origionally going to manually make a Soil Mix with Miracle Grow and various individual products (Bat Guano and Organic Seafood/Fish Fertilizer). What is your opinion on these products? (Fox Farms and Micracle Grow Soils) Does anyone suggest anything different? I am planning to make all my purchases this week so i need something of a final checklist in this area of items for my project.


----------



## blaze1camp (Nov 7, 2009)

Whats upper...My name is Ant...Glad to be here i have learned alot reading these threads....Inspired me to go and try it myself...thx


----------



## Gromit420 (Nov 7, 2009)

I started my first test grow in a 5'x 3' box i built in my closet 6 days ago with some mystery seeds i picked from my little collection but only one germinated im using a 4' fluorescent shop light as well as a general purpose drop light (my dad said he grew with one at my age) and i have a small fan for air circulation and i am using miracle grow and i have 20-20-20 roids for her(of which i was wondering if it was too strong) This grow cost me 0 dollars as i had all the lights and other stuff just laying around my garage. She is has sprouted her second set of leaves and is about an inch and a half tall i have her on a 20/4 cycle and i water when the soil gets a tad crusty. Like i stated earlier its my test grow to see if this set-up will actually work. If my 'roids are too strong let me know so i dont burn up my little baby.


----------



## tokerphil (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi all I am new to this site but not to the life. Ime here to get some help on starting my first grow and maybe make some new friends. Ive been an everyday smoker for probably 20 years now. Yes a real head. Ive been smokin a long time but have never grown my own with any luck. The reason ime here is ime tired of getting this crap that some people call weed.So if there is anyone that could point me in the right direction with a few questions every now and then that would be great.


----------



## Zerodgree (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey _i'm new and want attention HI _to all.


----------



## johndoecangrow (Nov 9, 2009)

hey I'm new to this sight not sure exactly how everything works yet. I have a problem with 1 of my plants it is a nothern lights strain and it is growing fast but it seems to be having some problems it is has some twisting leaves they are still green no yellow but just the leaves that grow at the end were your flowers start and its just 1 leave on every branch. I think its retarded or it is growing to fast for its own good 

if you can help me that would be great johndoecangrow


----------



## FatBlunt09 (Nov 9, 2009)

Im new to the site. I have grown a few plants the past few years and had only one successful harvest out of all of them. It was the smallest one i have had too lol. but besides that im still trying to get my grow on. My closet is relatively big but i have a 2x3x5 ft closed off for where i am growing. I am only growing 1 plant and plan to flower it early as possible hoping to get a half OZ or the whole OZ.(if any one has any suggestions about when the earliest i can flower pm me) As for the lights I have a 4 bulb light fixture each has a 26w CFL. 3 of them are 6500k daylight spect, the other one is 2700k. The dirt came from a old burn pile i had out back. I figured all that ash would be a great source for Nitrogen. The seed is bubble gum kush, came from bottom of OZ from my connect. I wired a computer fan to a 12v phone charger which puts out some good circulation. Im trying to figure out this whole humidity Thing. Im trying a few things now to improve my plant Like wet hanging rags and a bowl of water in front of my little fan. waiting for results. Ill post pics soon. as of now its a little more than a week old. If anyone has any tips or anything to say feel Free. GROW GROW GROW EVERYONE.


----------



## dank4209 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## johnny12r (Nov 10, 2009)

i've never grown anything before found a lot of great stuff here
thanks a ton this is the best site,i'd like to learn from the pro's here.. right now i'm on a very tight budget but if i can get the first harvest i'll invest what i need to do a better job next time.


----------



## Tobosahge (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey new member, just looking to chat learn and plant


----------



## thekingCREOLE. (Nov 10, 2009)

Whats up Rollitup? King Creole here, avid glass collector and mmj patient. Im starting to grow now and I am so glad I found this site. I can't wait to contribute!


----------



## auroraboy (Nov 12, 2009)

i've been flowering my babies for 5 and a half weeks now and today i was supposed to turn the lights on at 8:56 am (the timeings are 8:53pm turn off, then 8:56am turn on)and i missed the 8:56am one till 10:00am will that hurt or stress them out if i keep up the light cycle??


----------



## tat2er (Nov 12, 2009)

howdy y'all,
i joined back in 08' but havent posted anything till now . i gathered a ton of information from all of you wonderful people and i would like to thank you very much for that. back then being a real noobie obviously i did not have very much to ad. since then i have muddled my way through a couple of grows , through my hands in the air and said fuck it at one point i have spent a shitload of money along the way, and even ended up with some really sweet bud on my last grow. thanks again for all your help and if i can add anything to help out i will.
peace


----------



## oldskool63 (Nov 12, 2009)

I am an old(er) outdoor grower that hasn't even thought of going inside until just recently. I will no longer be growing for yield...but for effect, I am looking for a specific genetic/lineage. I would assess my abilities in the moderate range as I have been able to overcome ALL the outdoor elements successfully over the past 20 years....and that was commercially. Now I seek enlightenment.... on a personal level. I seek original (heirloom) variety and look forward to chatting with anyone who can talk the talk. All the best!


----------



## jiklokae (Nov 13, 2009)

Default
Hi! I'm new to the forum also. I'm close to your type too!


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 13, 2009)

ijust ordered some kushberry from attitude DNA say's its one of their possible entries for the best indica cup this year well see. i use fox farm ocean forest 50% with 25% light warrior and 25% pro-mix hp with big bloom,tiger bloom grow big,earth juice micro ,budswell liquid bat guano ,sucant raw dehydrated mollasess and last of all the mycorrhizae both endo&ecto right now im growing couch lock from CBS its fuckin FIRE! Afgani#1x NorthernLights#5 not a super producer from the pheno i got but mites if you every get em dont like her too much!the smell is like a fruit that hasnt been developed yet! 1000 hps taken pics tonight !


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 13, 2009)

oh yeah that joint was 21 grams of couchlock that i smoked for my 3 years sober from alcohol!july1st


----------



## nitrovorce (Nov 13, 2009)

I am growing 2 Nirvana Blue Mystic in an Aerogarden. They are 4 weeks old and 5 days ago I noticed a smal patch of white foam on the lower part of the stem and now that area looks like it is weak and skinnier and darker than the rest of the stem. I am guessing this is stem rot??? Is there anything I can do to ge rid of this problem? I have an air stone in the res, and the roots are in the water, should I run the pump or not or run it some of the time? what if I tried cutting above the rot spot would it clone?


----------



## seattbrad (Nov 13, 2009)

What is a cfl?


----------



## seattbrad (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sorry but I'm trying to find out about lighting and I don't have a clue about any of this.


----------



## 420always (Nov 14, 2009)

can anybody tell me how to start a thread


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2009)

420always said:


> can anybody tell me how to start a thread


I just seen a thread just for that question on the first page of newbie central


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi there, new here  got lots of questions, so lots of future posts. Great site btw, 'cept the stranger status is a little creepy but Ill work on that


----------



## ksums (Nov 18, 2009)

Whats up every body. New to growing been reading up on this site. Great info. Figured I should say hi and thanks for all the great info so far. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions to follow.


----------



## ksums (Nov 18, 2009)

seattbrad said:


> I'm sorry but I'm trying to find out about lighting and I don't have a clue about any of this.


A CFL is a compact flourescent light. Its on of those spiral shaped high efficiency bulbs.


----------



## puckfiend (Nov 19, 2009)

is this an ideal ECONOMICAL HID ballast for one plant http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/XENON-HID-ULTRA-SLIM-MINI-BALLAST-H1-H3-H7-9005-9006_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem2552823bcfQQitemZ160298056655QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## MerrillJuhWanna (Nov 19, 2009)

Can anyone help me?My plant is 4 weeks old and i guess im wondering if it looks small for 4 weeks?I got a 100w light on it for 18/6 is that maby what it is?!?!? Please help


----------



## UnnamedCitizen (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, Im new to this site, Its awsome by the way. Im 21 years old and been enjoying my ganj for about 8 years now, And i want to bring it up a knotch, Not for dealing or nothing, personal use and to help some of my family out.. Im converting a stand up dresser into a grow box. My first time growing, And i was woundering, Do i need one of them HID lights prior to flowering, or can i go off Florecents or Indecients.. Dont kno the spelling? thanks

UnnamedCitizen!


----------



## cynth (Nov 19, 2009)

hello, newbie here...first time out and I have 2 plants that I think are ready to harvest...how do I know they are??? they smell awesome!!! I started them from seeds in Sept inside then I put them out for the summer..they did really well...would post a photo of them but having problems dowloading them...help....lol I have read some articles harvesting after 12 weeks...wow


----------



## jstputn (Nov 20, 2009)

ok here iam my kid left me and now im on my on.got 3-1000w sun and 2 ebb flow with 1 hdyofarm 8bucket drip .this is my 1st x and im lost room is 14x14 can this combo work or does anyone know where to find out where i can get help.i can use it .thx


----------



## TheLaughingJesus (Nov 20, 2009)

What up everyone, I have been browsing through these forums for a while now, finally I decided to sign up. I am pretty much a beginner, on my second grow right now which became a disaster due to lack of finances, lack or experienced partners, and the length of time it would take to get to the grow. Now after a white mold disaster, and a change in partners, I am back for round 3.


----------



## aww07 (Nov 21, 2009)

I havn't ever grow before but im planing to this spring . cant wait


----------



## hancock0 (Nov 21, 2009)

I just start some blue dream. It's been about a week. And I'm having some problems with yellow leaves. I'm not new to this but it's been a while since I have grown. I started a thread already in problems growing that explains everything. Pls read my thread and help me out thank you


----------



## wakenbake91 (Nov 21, 2009)

whats up evryone. im new here at roll it up, just stoppin in to introduce myself..


----------



## makaveli89 (Nov 21, 2009)

alrite peeps,im thinking bout tryn 2 grow sum maryjane personal ofcourse.i dont know nuthin bout doing it.been reading over guides n was wondering if any 1 could help wit my circumstances.so here it is,i need to grow them in my loft.i only want up 2 3 or 4 plants.theres a hydro shop near me so i could get seeds n shit from there.wht do i need 2 get started im guessing pots soil seeds(duh)n a light.wht else tho n much are we talking i just want the basic cuz its just 4 me n ma m8 2 smoke.cheers cheech


----------



## Stony Stevenson (Nov 22, 2009)

Howdoo mis compadres. 

I have been researching pretty intensely the past two weeks, at which point a random spark of inspiration notified me I'd be growing some pot for my girlfriend and I in our bedroom. It is to be a cabinet-grow, and it shall bring us a bounty of joyous and scintillating medicinal amazingness.

Anyway, that's what the little blue elf told me. 

I've been reading so much, it's throwing off some of my original plans. However, I'm learning and learning and learning, and it's all for the best! I'm amazed at the ingenuity and resourcefulness of growers. Taking it very slow before I initiate anything, even though I'm chomping at the friggin bit to get going with this. Sometimes I can't get to sleep, can't stop thinking about it!

Peace all. Good to be here.


----------



## ace66 (Nov 22, 2009)

hello all ganja lovers. hoping too start my 1st grow next month, a few dwarfs should do the trick. anyways peace out lets get smokin


----------



## ace66 (Nov 22, 2009)

just checkin profile pic!!!


----------



## ace66 (Nov 22, 2009)

no not there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ace66 (Nov 22, 2009)

can anyone help with getting a pic to show when i post?????????????


----------



## i420 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello RIU....

Here to learn the art. Time to control my lil world of smoke. Looking to grow organic for personal.


i420


----------



## readytolearn (Nov 23, 2009)

hello

just thought i would drop by and say hi, i am new to the forums and looking forward to learning to get the best from my grows. Peace


----------



## hanuajke (Nov 23, 2009)

delta9thc said:


> Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some mj. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.
> 
> I am currently residing in M'sia (south east asia - near equator). I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?
> 
> ...


I am a newbie in this forum, so i would like to make a new member and contribute my ideas and improve my knowledge from the others.I was registered at your forum. I have printed the test message. Do not delete, please.Gee! this thread will attract many people to give more info


----------



## EntheogenicMonk (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here... just saying hello! Any other growers in New England?


----------



## TheSeawulf (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi just logged in for the first time! Looks like a great site and great community. I currently have a retarded plant. I was looking for tips on the web to maybe make this one better, or if I have to start a new one maybe I can do it right. Anyway I'll try to keep stupid questions to a minimum. I won't count on it but I'll try lol.


----------



## Tarmo (Nov 24, 2009)

Helloooooooooo!


----------



## Sc(@[email protected])KusH (Nov 24, 2009)

How's it going all , Jon here from Ark. Am a 40 year old avid pot smoker, Thats just got tired of the rag weed , Ready to get going on some ganga That i can call my own . I havent grown any bud in over 15 years or so. Right now i have 7 Tangerine Haze plants that are 14 days old , right now only one 75w floro on them all, heading this weekend to get some more .I am growing them indoors in my closet not a very big space . They are just now getting there second set of leaves on them and are looking really good, nice deep green colored leaves and look really happy lol. I came across this site from a friend and have already gained alot of insight on proper techniques, Matter of fact i cant stay off the site such great growers on here and cant seem to get enough of the ganga porn.  well looking forward to starting a journal on my 1st real grow indoors and getting some great advice Laterz


----------



## JealousGreen (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello all.. just signed up today.
i have been growing for about 6 months, but i'm doin pretty good thanks to fellow forum member steadmanclan. he told me i should open a account here on rollitup, so here i am. ready to continue my schooling.

Jah live, Jah love, one love, I and I


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm an old OG refugee. I've recently left another site after three years, when the adminimstrator lost his mind. I've been gardening for over 50 years, and have had the good fortune to grow Cannabis for many of those years. I breed my own seeds from a collection of 40+ Landrace and IBL strains.

My cat and I spend the majority of our time in the garden. I hope to find a new home, here.

Thanks!


----------



## sdstoner (Nov 26, 2009)

what up foos. sdstooooner here in sd cali! i grow marijuana!!!! and I SMOKE IT TOO


----------



## zhanfeng (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello !
I think there might be something wrong with my plants. This is my first time and i have no fancy setup. I just took some soil from our garden and put it in some pots. 
My seed are from some bad smoke i stumbled over some time ago. And just for wanted to see if i could grow plants.

They have come up a bit and they lokked healty until a few days ago. The whole plants seems to bee "duller" than they used too be. The tip of the leaves are bending down and there seems to be some grey...metalic "dust" on the leaves. 
One of the plants is also showing some red color at the top of the stem.

any suggestions are welcome

please pardon my english
thank you


----------



## RMAMeds (Nov 26, 2009)

Just saying hi, we have opened a dispensary in Lakewood and are currently working on finding a store front. Lots of work!


----------



## Smokey Kushington (Nov 26, 2009)

hello all, new here & 1st time grower, hoping for success so I can stop draining my bank account ha


----------



## CYLOC (Nov 26, 2009)

What's up everyone. New guy here. Also growing for the first time. Going to experiment with indoor soil and bubbleponic setups. Hope for the best. Look foward to learning from you guys.


----------



## TooHigh2Care (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi boys and girls, Ive just recently decide to pull the thumb out and throw seeds to dirt. Ive a 'NYC diesel' strain* and a more indica influenced 'Galaxy' strain* aound 3 weeks in to growth. Following the advice from you guys the two girls are coming along great. Thanks. My question is, i'm screwed for space and was wondering when is the earliest time i can force flowering. 
*Pyramidseeds


----------



## linting (Nov 26, 2009)

hi all, 29 from indonesia. lately here, it is so hard to find smoke. so i had decide to plant my own seed. i was hoping from all of the brothers and sisters for the guidance.


----------



## Sobek (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new around here and also a first-time grower! I've never had much of a green thumb, but I'm certainly hoping that will change : )

I look forward to the opportunity of learning new things and meeting awesome individuals!

-- M


----------



## papasamba (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, im planning on building a 2'x2'x4' small single plant grow closet. Ill use Cfl , around 6 or 8 42 w. I read a huge amount of info on this site and its great by the way. 

I was planning on using a bathroom exhaust fan to ventilate my closet, my main concern is the noise it will create, anyone has any bad experiences with those, my other option was using an inline fan or booster fan ( are they the same) but apparently they are really noisy. 
Tell me what you think! Thanks in advance


----------



## karmabud (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello everyone , Ive posted a few questions on RIU but never introduced myself . Im currently growing 2 bagseed plants in a pc case and im hoping for at least 1 fem that i will lst in the box ( if both end up fem then im gonna try a few tricks to make use of space ) this is my first grow and im very excited . i plan once i get a female growing to take cuttings and start another plant halfway through the first grow and see if i can keep doing that and rotate a micro crop for myself . 
my other project will get started once my super silver haze seeds get here . I was going for a dwc setup for this but decided on an all coco coir medium , using the scrog method ( also plan on taking clones and rotating a constant crop ).the women in this house tend to trip breakers when they do their hair in the morning all at once and i dont want to have to murder them if my plants died in stagnant water due to power loss and stupidity ( the lights should be fine , ill do the dark part of the cycle around the morning time when power tends to go out so it wont matter so much ) 
ive already learned alot since i started lurking around RIU and i look forward to learning more and maybe helping others with what ive learned . 
anyways thats my plan for my first grows 

Happy growing to all !


----------



## jadeshecky (Nov 27, 2009)

hey all, does anyone have any idea as to why my leaves are doing this. or is it natural? any and all reply welcome.

ps its not really arugula. lol


----------



## jadeshecky (Nov 27, 2009)

anyone? help please


----------



## andrew1282 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, I'm Andrew. Semi -rounded grower with a 8 cfl stealth grow.


----------



## po'thead (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello All, I'm pretty much new to growing and I'm here to learn what I can from the plethora of experienced growers on this forum.


----------



## nigel33 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm trying to grow 3 plants indoors in soil. I was wrongly told to force flower them after 4 weeks when they were still small about 8ins. They are now 4 weeks into flower and only about 16ins tall with some small buds. The lower leaves are turning yellow and dying. I suspect I was over feeding them with miracle grow fruit and veg food. I was adding 1/2 tsp to 1ltr of water every 3rd day per plant. Has anyone any advice on how I could turn things round cos at the mo it seems i'm just wasting elec on them. Thanks.


----------



## mycology6996 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey im chip and am new to the site. Ive been looking for a good site to communicate with other people who love this hobby as much as i do. My first question is about BCnorthernlights boxes! these things seem so great and this is coming from someone who has built his own many of times..but this seems like a great investment


----------



## nolaman (Nov 28, 2009)

I am getting ready to order seeds for the first time. I will be growing the plants inside, so is this a factor I should take into consideration when choosing the seeds?


----------



## nigel33 (Nov 29, 2009)

nigel33 said:


> I'm trying to grow 3 plants indoors in soil. I was wrongly told to force flower them after 4 weeks when they were still small about 8ins. They are now 4 weeks into flower and only about 16ins tall with some small buds. The lower leaves are turning yellow and dying. I suspect I was over feeding them with miracle grow fruit and veg food. I was adding 1/2 tsp to 1ltr of water every 3rd day per plant. Has anyone any advice on how I could turn things round cos at the mo it seems i'm just wasting elec on them. Thanks.


any ideas anyone?


----------



## tymtpunk (Nov 29, 2009)

tymtpunk said:


> tymtpunk here.
> 
> just started germinating my seeds today. gonna do a cfl lst grow either in basement (kinda cold) or in a pc case (space limiting). been trolling here for a while, thought i would register now i might be using some of the info here.


None made it . Oh well, I guess I will wait for my green card and do it legit. Hope y'all don't mind me trolling about and learning.


----------



## MisterSmokeyMan (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys.It's a great relief for me to find a site that has alot of discussions and knowledge on growing.As a person who has never grown before,I hope to learn as much from this site as possible.Thanks fellas!


----------



## code47 (Nov 29, 2009)

newby on the way up......lol....thanks for suck a cool site.....cant wait to learn from everyone...


----------



## Jermz420 (Nov 30, 2009)

High guys. Namers jeremy. People call me jermz. Im new to the whole growing deal, have grown a few. They always look amazing, but I think Im not curing it properly. I know about the clear hair deal n all, but its the curing that stumps me. How long to dry? How long between periods where I should air it out? Or is all this just learned over time? I ask a lot yes, But im sorta high, gotta write it all when its in the frontal lobe if you catch my drift.  

By the by, nice to meet you all.  Jermz...


----------



## tannie (Nov 30, 2009)

hi i have a 8 pot wilma system and using canna cocco, got it set to drip for 15 mins in every hour but dont seem to be getting a very good yield (buds not that big), when i used soil on my last grow and had the dripper dripping constantey i had a great yeild. has any one got any idea where iam going wrong iam i watering it to much please help


----------



## mjay89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi I'm mike. Been browsing this community for quite some time and starting my first grow. Hope I can contribute!


----------



## Chigg (Nov 30, 2009)

Sup everyone. New to the block. Just set up my grow room. I have 9 seeds that i germinated. I transplanted them in a gen hyro farm system. 3 seeds to a bucket.I have no idea what seeds i have going... I just love to gamble. I am two weeks in and the little guys look good. This site is great i have found so many good tricks.

Peace


----------



## Poundcake (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello. I thought I would be considerate and introduce myself. Or re-introduce myself as the case may be. I over time forgot my acct info and had to reregister. It happens! Anyway, i hope everyone is having a wonderful evening.

Well, thats all I got I'm much better in person than on paper or message board.

xoxo,
poundcake


----------



## mamador1r (Dec 1, 2009)

hey peeps my name is manny

im in southern cali & enjoying the forums. hopefully i can be a help for some


----------



## ucanduit (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey man, dig the site. Been doing some research on lites, decided to go cfl's. Room is small, 3'x3'x6' tall. I made my own lite hood out of a peice of metal roofing, 14" W x 30" L. Then mounted 4 metal boxes w/ porcelain fixtures, in a cross pattern. I know that I can get 
200 watters for veg. growth, but the only flowering bulbs Ive come across are 
150's. Less wattage means less lumens correct? Will this stress my plants?(northern lites-fems). Also, do you think
4-200 watters in my config. is a good idea?


----------



## FreeMind09 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all!! Nice to find this website. Theres alot of useful info. Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## reggie stirred (Dec 2, 2009)

finally back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 562FireK (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm Brian, just stumbled across this sweet site on google. Howdy from Southern Cali!


----------



## AxlRose (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey all,
I'm Mike and I joined the site over a year ago, but I just now got an aerogarden elite and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## susanmikeg (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi! I'm Suze, brand new to this site and medicinal weed. Does anyone know of a dr. that doesn't charge over $250 for an office visit to get a card? That seems a little ridiculous to me. But, maybe that is the going rate....I'm in the Pueblo, CO area. Anyone from around here?
Thanks, suze


----------



## MedpotTwister (Dec 4, 2009)

*Hello friends , damn ...am I glad to find you guys. I have been smoking this stuff for 34 years but never did a grow before....doh .*
*I recently recieved my MMAR card that allows me to grow my own medicine...problem is...I dont know 'Jack sheeeet' about how to grow properly ,to get the best quality and yield that I can.*
*I look forward to talking to you folks in the forums...again , its a pleasure to be here!!!.*


----------



## grnthb (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll say this, my luck has been to read the plant, light will make more instruction to the plant than any fertilizer. 12/12 or an 18/6, either way, it will go into bud. Good luck!!


----------



## grnthb (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep I am also new to the site, been raising a few tomatoes for a few years now though. Growing in soil at the moment but sure am thinking of going hydro, sick and tired of pests!!!! 

Has anyone heard of co2 to help rid spider mites????????


----------



## cannabox4me (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello all, I am here like the rest of you, to help the government put drug-smugglers and organised crime out of business 

I am a bit of a scientist at heart, so I look forward to soaking up some technical knowledge from what I imagine could be hundreds of years of collective growing experience.


----------



## agenthex (Dec 6, 2009)

Just here to introduce myself. I'm a newbie. I've had a couple plants before. The first one died due to inexperience (and not reading enough). The second and third died due to insufficient light. The most recent is a clone I received from a fellow medical cardholder. She is a clone of Trainwreck, and I've had her for two weeks. I intend to grow her in order to take clippings for further clones then move her to flowering and get some bud.


----------



## MApigmyfarmer (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey everyone 

New member here, first time grower.

I'm doing things very low tech and it's working. I've bought a book I've talked to the guys at two local hydro supply stores and everything they said wouldn't work is WORKING...so far.

I'm using those full-spectrum bulbs you get at wholefoods that are made in Scandinvavia or whateverplace, some mylar, a fan and a humidifier. It's all very basic.

My plant is in flowering stage and I'm excited to see what happens


----------



## mrwhitewidow420 (Dec 6, 2009)

have just started blooming my white widow plants and wanted to show them off let me know what everyone thinks


----------



## mrwhitewidow420 (Dec 6, 2009)

my white widow grow had to show them off let me know what everyone thinks look at profile to see pic cant get them to upload on my post


----------



## Danky Buddha (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone!

As you can tell, I'm another new guy around these parts. I've only smoked cannabis a few times in my life (back in the early 90's). After having recently seen the documentary that Rick Simpson did and reading up on the history and scientific studies on cannabis, it was enough to send me over the edge. I'm currently involved with my first grow and with the information I've researched here it's enough to keep me going.

I'll be posting up information of my current grow as I can, both here and on Youtube. I will admit for my first experience I was over watering a couple of other seedlings that induced root rot that stunted the growth. Today, I'm (still) currently the proud father of a baby daughter White Widow. I'll post as I can. Once again, thanks for the information and I hope to share and encourage others!


----------



## catnips (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome ... good luck on the White Widow : enjoy your grow!


----------



## Mr. StankyFingas (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey everyone, lately ive been doing a lot of research as i have just began to venture onto my first grow. This site has popped up literally almost every google search ive done so i figured id just join it! Look forward to familiarizing myself to all of you. Happy growing.


----------



## thebluegorilla (Dec 7, 2009)

"ALLOW ME TO RE INTRODUCE MYSELF" My name is BLUE. I've been looking @RIU for a while and decided to join. I've been growing pot for over 20 yrs. It's amazing how the internet can bring so many different cultures together without asking of us and we freely exchange info., experiences, and build perhaps some good friendships. All thanks to this PLANT that" THE POWERS THAT BE" made illegal. Just so they could fatten their wallets w/ the profits of COTTON!! I am happy to be here and lets STOP PROHIBITION OF CANABIS......PERIOD! Now roll that dubbie,joint,blunt,vap,bong, whateva....just make my shizzzzit da CHRONIC I wonts ta get F'd up.....I wont the bomb da chronic......SMOKE ON FAM...SMOKE ON


----------



## thebluegorilla (Dec 7, 2009)

So yall get @ me. Lets collabo on a few things as i'm new to the hydro scene. I decided a few months ago to "BRING IT IN". Indoor grow has me super paranoid...i've gotten off 2 mediocre harvests. Doesn't compare to the great outdoors, but, times are changing!


----------



## kill gun pixie pie jesus (Dec 7, 2009)

do i need a Co2 dispencer for small to medium 
size grow ops? i know there inportant but im a newbie and am not sure how neccesary they might be when growing say 10 to 25 plants.

im useing a walkin closet as a growspace. 
big screen door and two fans for ventilation
one room for veggin and the other for flowering. 2200 watts CFL and 600 watt respectivly.

if i do need a CO2 dispencer then ware can i get one on the cheap?. Also, any tips for you may have for maximizing yields would be greatly appriciated.


thank you.


----------



## GardenRon (Dec 8, 2009)

This is a great resource here, glad I stumbled upon it. I'm getting ready for another attempt soon and I'm sure this site will prove invaluable.

Thanks all

Like the .org address, class'n up the place...


----------



## Stoney384 (Dec 8, 2009)

This is a cool site for research. I've learned alot checking out all these threads.

peace out!!


----------



## RichardAlpert (Dec 8, 2009)

Howdy, figured I'd do an intro post before starting my build-log. I'm looking to get into growing just enough to keep myself out of the black market. I'm new to the forum but I've read threads here and there for a while. Anyhoo, just saying hi.


----------



## nanskies (Dec 8, 2009)

whata up nanskies here just sayin hi


----------



## bleuballz (Dec 8, 2009)

hi everyone, i tripped my breaker and the lights went out in my grow room for maybe 30 seconds. till i could reset the breaker. they are in week 3 of flowering. is this going to shock them?


----------



## Dragon toker (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey I'm new to growing, and when I say new I mean just out of the womb as it were, I have about 11 plants started in peat pellets I got from walmart and I use bloom burst plant food /water mixture on them they are about 3inches long now with four little leaves on the top of some very frail looking stalks they are about 5 days old and I'm kind of happy that they even came up but I want to learn all I can about growing them to their full potential. I have seen a lot of jargon and technical stuff but I need someone that can tell me stuff in laymans terms. I've read a few sights which is how I got the seeds to germinate and start in the first place but all the terms like flushing and trichs and stuff like that really confuses me. I can grow garden vegetables and house plants but this seems a bit more botanical than what I'm use to. My vegetables i just plant, fertilize, hoe and harvest. My house plants come already grown so i just water them when they start to get dry and give them food about once a week. So as you can see I am in sore need of assistance and any help would be greatly appreciated. I've been to the chat room and have enjoyed the conversations there and I've read some of the other posts but they are way more advanced than I am. My seeds came from my last smoke and I have no idea what the name of the plant was or anything else like that about them. Again thanks in advance to anyone who could possible walk me through this step by step and where i can understand what it is thats being said to me. Oh and the economy is the reason I've started growing my own plants for myself and maybe a little extra cash.


----------



## Bodders (Dec 9, 2009)

Helloooooooooooooo you guy's been a small time member for a while,more of a lurker than a member but now I feel as though I'm gonna get stuck in with my 250 watt hps.This is my first system that I have had for about a year now and have had several small harvests,nothing massive as I am a small time meds user catering for my-self and farthers needs,Things are a little tight as we dont live in a big house and the only space available is my bedroom for growing which is a nightmare,but still much better off than having to purchase horrid brick weed,and crap off the street.Ok rambled on abit now time to get stuck in


----------



## redchief (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey this is redchief here - I'm thinking about starting a plant or 2 this spring (outside) - any suggestions on what strain I should get / things to watch out for?


----------



## NSX (Dec 9, 2009)

I bring Peace

It's glad to be here. Going to be growing some super lemon haze in my parents house. Right now I'm just learning and saving money to collect resources.


----------



## Vanmelvin2 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey every one....montana boy here just learning how to operate some gorrilla grows around town..i cant wait to plant..only 4 months to go..


----------



## StickyGreenMooseHead (Dec 10, 2009)

Good day and good tidings to everyone... I am a so called newbie oldie. Has been over five years sense my last grow and have decided to get back into thing. Back in that day the big grow site was Overgrow.com, but I read an article about the guy getting busted and having all his server equipment confiscated. I'm starting a two chamber room in my small basement and have already framed up the two rooms and started to buy the extra necessities I don't already have from the old room. Starting with soil or soiless w/ a 400w HPS for flower room and 2 4' T5's for clone/mother/veg room, may go to some type of hydro system later after I get my feet wet. Look forward to reading all your good info on setup and growing tips, and may have a few of my own to provide


----------



## Wurld (Dec 11, 2009)

Sup Wurld here. How's it going guys?


----------



## Bud Lightyear (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am just logging in for the first time and thought it would be nice to see who´s about and to introduce myself.

I´m definately not a seasoned Pro and will be seeking some help in setting up my first grow room in loving memory of my Fiance, who tragically died a couple of month ago.
She loved to smoke, so this is one of many little tributes I´d like to do in honour of her.
She was also into her diving, so I´m going to set up shop with Great White Shark buds.

I have access to 2 ajoining premises of approximately 5m x 4m and 10 lamps. I think they may be 600w with one big (and i mean big) filter.

I am thinking of starting small as we´d only done one 3 plant outdoor crop before, and she took those with her, so I know I´ve got my work cut out for me tending these little babies but want to get it right without setting alight 50+ plants.

Will 4 lamps in one location be sufficient starter pack? I am led to believe that 1 x 600watt lamp should be good for 6 babies, right?

Any basic advice you could give would be gladly appreciated. Stuff like clones vs seeds, pot sizes, soil types etc

I will do lots of homework myself naturally but any heads-up on any other resources would be great.

I have some time on my hands so hope I can become, in time, part of your little community.

Have a great weekend


----------



## emmap (Dec 12, 2009)

hi im emmap a newbe need help i have some cuttings that have been under a fluresent tube some are 12inches some are smaller i have a energy saving sodium bulb is that ok to use and because most of them are 12inches tall how long do i put them into veg for and what food do u recommend feel stupid but greatfull if u can help me thanks emma from brum


----------



## emmap (Dec 12, 2009)

[email protected]


emmap said:


> hi im emmap a newbe need help i have some cuttings that have been under a fluresent tube some are 12inches some are smaller i have a energy saving sodium bulb is that ok to use and because most of them are 12inches tall how long do i put them into veg for and what food do u recommend feel stupid but greatfull if u can help me thanks emma from brum


----------



## velasco10 (Dec 13, 2009)

wat up mane!!


----------



## GREEN000 (Dec 14, 2009)

can u use a 12/12 cycle through the whole grow


----------



## Bud Lightyear (Dec 14, 2009)

I´m new myself Green000 but from what I gather you need to develop a pretty decent root system 1st in order for the babies to be able to deal with all the work cut out for them later.
Spose it would be a bit like feeding a newborn child burgers and fries from day 1.
I know you can get them up to 12-18 inches pretty fast if you use 24/0 for a bit, then onto 12/12 but there´s a lot of different stories

The boys in Amsterdam tend to go for 18/6 for 30 days then 12/12 for 60+ days depending on strain. 

Personally I am going for Great White Shark 1st time out as it´s a monster of a tree, yielding upto 700g a plant!

Happy Daze


----------



## Sam Green (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am new to growing, and I am very excited. I just got my medical card here in Colorado and I would like to eventually become a vendor. I know I have a-lot to learn, so I hope everyone likes questions


----------



## haha555 (Dec 14, 2009)

so im have two sprouts and i want to grow them in door but i dont have a light to do it and im broke i cant do it out side cuz my girl friends parents wont let us so is there a way to grow in door with need kind of light idk just 

hit me back to explain the mater to you  haha


----------



## haha555 (Dec 14, 2009)

sorry my computer is fuck up


----------



## boogle (Dec 14, 2009)

This is by far the best place that i have found to learn about cannabis cultivation. I am very new when it comes to growing but i hope to eventually be able to grow with the best of them. I have learned so much in the very short time that i have been lurking the forum.
Thanks!


----------



## FoolBloom (Dec 15, 2009)

boogle said:


> I love the herbQUOTE]
> hello, new to site and checking it out. I like the forums so far.


----------



## Kalibre (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey everyone. I've been devouring information on this site/forum since i found it (last month or so). 

I just wanted to say *thank you*.

...back to reading!


----------



## kayakook (Dec 15, 2009)

So glad I found this site. On my third grow now, the first two were before RIU. The info I have gained here shows in my garden.


----------



## toneitdown (Dec 15, 2009)

First time ordered - I'm fed up with dr. not understanding the use of MJ for asthma and anxiety and insomnia. I've read a lot of seed bank reviews. I'm concerned about ordering something illegal - I rarely take the stuff only in instances of severe stress and constricted lungs - IT WORKS - I have a 3 yr old stash in a small med vial for emergencies. Anyway, read about different seed banks - I finally got the courage to order. MO/plus cash to hempdepot.ca - they sent an email confirming my 'request' and informed they had responded on 12/8/09. Still waiting for package - 

Heard a lot about Attitude. Tried ordering via cc but my card kept getting this request to register it some identity safety thing - I tried 3 different cc's finally one went thru. There is an exchange charge - minor. received email confirming status of order - then another of shipping with tracking .... still waiting for that.

Made small purchases to check for legitimacy. 

I am so new to this - kind of scared I'll be getting a knock on my door - paranoid and haven't even puffed... I'm so law abiding it is scary - don't laugh.... talk me down, man - just talk me down - hehehe....


----------



## Bud Lightyear (Dec 16, 2009)

toneitdown said:


> First time ordered - I'm fed up with dr. not understanding the use of MJ for asthma and anxiety and insomnia. I've read a lot of seed bank reviews. I'm concerned about ordering something illegal - I rarely take the stuff only in instances of severe stress and constricted lungs - IT WORKS - I have a 3 yr old stash in a small med vial for emergencies. Anyway, read about different seed banks - I finally got the courage to order. MO/plus cash to hempdepot.ca - they sent an email confirming my 'request' and informed they had responded on 12/8/09. Still waiting for package -
> 
> Heard a lot about Attitude. Tried ordering via cc but my card kept getting this request to register it some identity safety thing - I tried 3 different cc's finally one went thru. There is an exchange charge - minor. received email confirming status of order - then another of shipping with tracking .... still waiting for that.
> 
> ...


hey toneitdown

if you´re stateside then it´s pretty much all illegal. if you move to spain you are allowed upto 3 trees

get yourself some white rhino if it´s for medicinal purposes.
that´s the bad-boy that´ll sort you out in no time

it´s pretty strong though, so be careful!


----------



## MellowMuse (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys! I just wanted to say hello and thank each and every one of you for all your advice and information. I've just recently made an account but have use this site many a time for my previous "attempted" grow. (I had them for about three weeks and had some complications and had to kill them)

I'm starting a new grow at the first of the year. I'm doing a bubbleponic system (Thanks Roseman and all the bubble heads) and seeds from "Golden Seeds". I'll be planting Jackfrost, Red-Diesel, Blueberry, M32, Cinnamon, and Bublelicious (that ones from dutch seeds).

I'm excited to be here and hope that I can share my grow with you guys, and maybe be of some help to other new growers. 

-Peace


----------



## Sakca (Dec 17, 2009)

Fudge, my own thread to get my newest grow started off I did a fraggin' copy of it twice accidentally an I suppose that I ain't going to magically make it delete itself now. I thought if I could delete the first post I would get all the spotlight here more focused on the edited last thread I posted and it really has thrown off my interest for the most - I mean where's the power of controll for this thing? Can't I just make that point really quick... please try not to make that same mistake as the point of reading this, it's to warn all members here. 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/274568-looking-opinions-better-nutra-fed.html


----------



## secondhand (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello All

I'm glad to have found this place, and the wealth of info it has to offer. 

I am trying to view other members galleries but I am unable to even when I am logged in, how do I go about doing that? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## eastbay (Dec 17, 2009)

this site is great. i'm fumbling my way thru my first grow. i'm on week 5. its bagseed planted in AG deluxe. i'm learning as i go so i added an airstone, 2 cfls and a diy yeast co2 all late in the grow. my babies are battered but are still growing. i need to work on fans and sealing it all up in a diy growtent. any advice would be grand.


----------



## The Elite Joystick (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey everyone, guess i'll introduce myself here (^_^)

I started smoking weed like 3 months ago and love it more than anything, it's amazing.

I'm currently unemployed and way WAY bored, so I looked into growing my own plants, and the more I read the better it sounds to me (^_^)
From what i've seen the site looks awesome, cant wait to get started.


----------



## ucanduit (Dec 17, 2009)

High all, Great site, tons of info. Couple of ? of my own though. Posted a couple of times but no response. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## secondhand (Dec 17, 2009)

I am also waiting for some answers to my questions aswell. 

Mainly I cannot view other members galleries, what do I need to do?


----------



## nelsonjacob (Dec 18, 2009)

whats up

new to the site
got a grow closet so mesage me any advice


----------



## Bodders (Dec 18, 2009)

_ Can think of better than White Rhino, ie Herijuanah,there's more strains that will nail you to the furniture.Although White Rhino is a nice strain._


----------



## volcomorganic (Dec 19, 2009)

HI i am starting my first grow. I just bought the power grower bucket 5 gallon 3 gallow grow resivor im sure you are all familiar. I only want 1 clone all the way to flowering. 

Now what i wat is a 250 watt hps for flowering but im not sure for veg can u give me input on that? I want the 250 just incase i want to do a little more after that clone wise.

Now I was wondering how long do i water it for it says 1 hour on and off. well how many times do i do that for that whole day till harvest. and when roots hit bottom of netted pot do they stay under water. When does the airstone come in? 

And i was also thinking of getting a 2x2x60 grow tent Yes or no This is all happening in the closet . ive been reading alot about it for weeks and dont want to get clones until absolute sure.


----------



## scabana (Dec 20, 2009)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 Hey whats up I was wondering if anyone could help me with some proplems I am having I have a aeroponics setup and I am running humbolt nutrients with a one part nutrient (oneness) and all the rest that go with it I can not stop having PH PROPLEMS IT SEEM TO RISE AFTER A HOUR OR SO, iT DOES ALL THE TIME, its starting to drive me nuts and getting really frustrating. I have some in dirt that i dont have to do anything with I have spent about 1500 dollars so far and dont want to turn to dirt. My leaves seem to be burnt some are praying some are droping I was wondering if its a bad idea to have diffrent kinds of plants in system Does anybody know how to control my PH thats seems to be my biggest issue. IM really IFFY about putting pictures on site I wasnt sure I needed all these other nutrients that went with the oneness so i went to get the sea mag, humbolt roots , prozymes, the only one i didnot get was sea cal . soon as i put them in to what the bottles said it seemed like it was way to strong and started to really look bad so i added more water to dilute it some more it seemed to help also wondering if a waterfall affect in my (res) will make my ph go up all the time so i made it so it would funnel into the water without so much bubbles going into it i have had plants in it for a month and the ones in the dirt are only two weeks and they are so much bigger you see how much of a bummer that is I also bought a hanna digital ph reader for two hundred . any help would be awesome thank you so much I AM GREEN TO THIS STUFF AND COULD USE ALL THE HELP I CAN GET


----------



## superstretch (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey everybody new to this site. I'm going aeroponics tired of all the soil and was wondering if anyone has had great success doing this and if you could give me some do's and don't tips. Thanks


----------



## 1 Up (Dec 20, 2009)

High All. New to growing but I have been toking for over 45 years on and off. I try to stay high as much as possible since I stopped working. So far it seems to be working.


----------



## rakawaka (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi everyone!! I`m a indoor-outdoor grower from Spain....I hope learn and fun here..


----------



## Stinkyguy420 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey all , yeah i just got a baby og plant from my local dispesary , last night my girl freind threw my baby on the floor some leaves were broken and it was uprooted so i put it back in new soil and watered put under light and have had there since last night the leaves are really droopy will it survive.


----------



## tanker64 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello there just dropping some info new to the site growing a few plants bare minimums no money. If i use no nutes or spendy soils can i produce an ok crop?


----------



## Chronic333 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi im new here, introduced myself in a thread aswell, just thought id pop in here aswell.

This place is amazing, anytime i have a problem i type into google this place always has 2/3 links for me


----------



## 04svt420 (Dec 22, 2009)

New to all of this figured I would try my green thumb out since my gardens always kisk ass. Can anybody give me their thought on if this plant is a male or female. I hope you all think that it is a male since I chopped three of them down that had these. I found another one that looks the same just much smaller. I am veg at week 5 from seed. light is 20/4 with drip hydro dripping for a total of 16 minutes a day. Medium is rockwool.

http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee343/svtpowersd21/IMG_1040.jpg


----------



## 04svt420 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys. This place is great. Any advise on this picture?

http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee343/svtpowersd21/IMG_1040.jpg


----------



## judy4760 (Dec 22, 2009)

my name is judy i havent started to grow yet but im checkin out hydro


----------



## haloman420 (Dec 22, 2009)

You can produce a ok crop without buying nutes at all soil and water


----------



## Makepeace (Dec 23, 2009)

You can put a baby diaper under the dirt and soak it once and then forget about it.


----------



## Makepeace (Dec 23, 2009)

move move move


----------



## tamjam69 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi guys, just noticed this welcome thread

just want to say this is a great knowledgable place to be, I will enjoy my stay, I have a grow going on now with cfl's and ak48s check it out.

Cheers guys


----------



## donkey.420 (Dec 23, 2009)

sup everybody. stupid question... can sweetberry be used as a flush? or should i keep using clearex and plain water? which is better?


----------



## smokear (Dec 23, 2009)

im a pot head from P.R. hi every one !!


----------



## TeddyStonne (Dec 23, 2009)

hey guys whats up? im growing some shitty stuff any ideas where i could get better seeds?


----------



## lsdn420 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Xmas everyone!!! Let me know what you think of the pics..and take my poll.."would you like some of this for xmas?"..lol  and 
______________________________________________________________________________
https://www.rollitup.org/members/lsdn420-89027/albums/merry-christmas-09-10063/


----------



## Fditty00 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ummmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fditty00 (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome all! Merry Xmas to all of U! Thanx for joining us. Be sure to read the stickys.


----------



## Kushguy108 (Dec 24, 2009)

New member here. Just thought id say hi. Getting ready for a great year! Thanks to everyone that posts here for the great advice.


----------



## rookie 420 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey everyone this is my first indoor grow. I'm on day 28 after changing photoperiod, i've included some pics, just wanted to know if I'm headed in the right direction. This is unknown bagseed but is my trichome development up to par? Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## steve76453 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am steve and I just started growing and stumbled across this site, and you guys have a lot of useful info! I look forward to chatting with some of you


----------



## toke but don't choke (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey everyone. I've been impetuously searching the interwebs for a decent marijuana growing community, which is hard to find . However, I have been attracted to this site and would like to become one of you guys, .

Anyway, let me start of by confirming that I am the biggest newbie out there, . I have no knowledge of growing pot but I am a determined and hopefully will succeed. Also I am not a Shepard though , I have watched some videos and read some articles, basically done some research. Though some things still baffle me, . I don't want to get into just now as this post is only for my introduction.

I have been smoking chronic since age 13, without much knowledge about it other than the weights/strains. 5 years on I am now 18 and would like to have the pleasure of growing my own dope. 

That is it now for now, I will console you guys later. 

PEACE!


----------



## Da Staalmaester (Dec 26, 2009)

Yo, Peace to everybody in the forums I am from Chapel Hill NC (Home of the Tarheels)
38 years old and been smoking a since 13...
Trying to get some knowledge on some things. All of this is new
Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## NuggyB (Dec 27, 2009)

Great to have found this site. Been having a really hard time buying around here, so I finally got motivated to try to grow my own. I'm stoked to get started once I find some good seeds. I'll just poke around here and hopefully I'll be able to get started soon. Thanks to all for the tips and all of this great info! Peace.


----------



## rodger.d (Dec 29, 2009)

i just bought seeds today. i have a empty fish tank which has a florecent bulb on it i was wondering if i could put the wee female seeds inside the wee flower pots and complety seal of the walls in the fish tank with tin foilf and insert the flower pots to start to grow these seeds.....????? any ideas if that is a gud idea on not


----------



## rodger.d (Dec 29, 2009)

hey ,just bought seeds today. i have a empty fish tank which has a florecent bulb on it i was wondering if i could put the wee female seeds inside the wee flower pots and complety seal of the walls in the fish tank with tin foilf and insert the flower pots to start to grow these seeds.....????? any ideas if that is a gud idea on am only new to this site and this is my first time posting ...tanx


----------



## el seca leche (Dec 30, 2009)

Sup everybody,
its been a while but im finally back and after alot of crazy shit,
i figured ill just stay home and grow my own again


----------



## Dingus Con (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello, I'm new. Also, I live at the North Pole and I DO NOT grow weed. Having said that; IM PARANOID AS HELL! my gut says half of you are narcs and the other half is going to jail. Furthermore, After thought: I wonder if Genghis Bong was taken...


----------



## TwystedPair (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys.. I'm brand new to the forums and brand new to the idea of growing. I live in Denver and got my Dr.'s recommendation about a month ago. A few friends and I have decided recently to try our hand at growing our own. We have a spot that we are in the process of cleaning out and repairing, and hope to have it ready by mid to late January. In the meantime, I'm going to learn as much as I can about starting a grow room. We don't have any experience, but I am very excited to see what happens. I'd like to be to the point of starting to grow by the time the space is ready, so I have a loooooooong way to go.


----------



## ogkushkilla (Dec 31, 2009)

hey my name is rik and i live in canada. i have been though a few grows now and am starting to figure it all out. i highly enjoy this site becasue it is full of very smart experianced growers that know whats up. i am excited to join this community and hope i can help out a couple people as well.


----------



## RoundTree (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Hello, Been reading many posts, and have found tons of useful information!!! Particularly interested in some of the DIY sections. 

That is all..


----------



## newgreenhobby (Jan 1, 2010)

hey everyone, this sorum is great and I find all types of useful info on here!!!


----------



## HIguy (Jan 1, 2010)

What's up everyone


----------



## seed2bud (Jan 1, 2010)

Just wanted to say hey and that im just getting into growing. Im using northern lights with 400W MH/HPS in soil. Uh, no success yet, but it think I figured out that I burned the first 2 germinated seeds before they sprouted. Oops. Thats like drug abuse. Ive read a ton and these forums are helpful. Im sure Ill get the hang of it


----------



## rjr (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello all, and Happy New year! I'd just like to introduce my self, to which I believe the best forum on the net! I've trolled for many months, and I've found this to be the most straightforward site.I look forward to learning here, then sharing my knowledge with others. Peace to all! RJR


----------



## bear10 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi I want to start growing Ive only a small space to grow in and im looking for some help. I have a few questions if u could take the time to answer them it would be great .
What is the best way to grow in small areas?I want to grow as many as i can.
What is the quickest way of growing?
how much bud comes from a single plant?
does the quantity of bud differ with the different ways of growing?
Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Fonzie (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am a long time lurker / first time poster and just wanted to say hi.

As time goes on I hope to be a valued contributor to the forum.

Hope someone can advise me on my question in "grow rooms"

Cheers

Fonzie


----------



## 1st time grower:) (Jan 2, 2010)

hi.........
its my 1st time growing....
my first plants are an auto tundra (from dutchpassion ) and autopryamid..........
dont really know much tho......
looking for any advice or info on these plants and growing them
i have one plant under 150watt cfl
im using tap water but i test the ph and that....... so anyone who wanna give me a hand is more than welcome!


----------



## NonSensical (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, new to growing, just lookin' to grow 2-4 plants in my closet. Was hoping I could get some good advice. Decided this place would be great judging from the posts.

Puff, puffffffffffffffffff... pass


----------



## jimmymac60 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm Jim from Colorado. New Hydro grower.
I'll be asking Q's once and a while.
Looks like a great site so far!


----------



## Gomers pile (Jan 3, 2010)

lurking for a few months. info here is awesome...thanks for that. Getting ready for first harvest. VERY excited. Wanted to say hey and thanks.


----------



## studs (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, been reading here for awhile. I'm finishing wk7 of 12/12 on some WW and my solution in the water farms is turning cloudy. Not sure what is wrong. I don't have any air stones down in the solution so I'm wondering if I got some root rot starting. Use the lucas formula and PH regularly. Just started, Help please and thanks! And if this doesn't post right I'm sorry.


----------



## Alaskannabis (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey whats up guys, i was doing some research for my garden and 9/10 times this was the site that had the answers i needed. So why the hell wouldnt i join and actually interact with the people that helped me out and share my experiences? Lookin foward to it.


----------



## bleuballz (Jan 3, 2010)

studs said:


> Hi, been reading here for awhile. I'm finishing wk7 of 12/12 on some WW and my solution in the water farms is turning cloudy. Not sure what is wrong. I don't have any air stones down in the solution so I'm wondering if I got some root rot starting. Use the lucas formula and PH regularly. Just started, Help please and thanks! And if this doesn't post right I'm sorry.


 hi, im not sure what you have goin on, but since i stopped using soil, i know you need an airstone in all water storage. making tea's, bubble buckets. res... just get air pumps and air stones, and black ait lines if you can. and if your roots are covered in slime, add like a shot glass of h2o2 from a drug store, and it could help. also to be safe, use distilled water for a safe ph level. good luck


----------



## xxjacobxx (Jan 3, 2010)

brand new to site some one want to help me out please?


----------



## Gotfiv5onit (Jan 4, 2010)

Newbie here. Been reading different stuff on this forum for a minute and finally decided to sign up.
Awesome site


----------



## cwgillenwaters (Jan 4, 2010)

delta9thc said:


> Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some mj. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.
> 
> I am currently residing in M'sia (south east asia - near equator). I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?
> 
> ...


 how do i start a thread


----------



## zirk (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi all

first time grower here, 5 auto flower under 400w hps.
I learned a lot here on RIU so just wanted to thank you all for sharing the knowledge

Keep it up


----------



## cwgillenwaters (Jan 5, 2010)

maybe you guys can help me Im trying to start my own thread how do i do that i cant figure it out


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 5, 2010)

First off, I want to PERSONALLY welcome all of you to the coolest goddamn website on the net!

Before you start a new thread, your gonna' want to use the search option to check against your question to see if any1 has posted a similar thread with your same issues. If they have, you can utilize that thread, and not have to wait for a response. If your unable to find a similar thread, simply follow the link I post below to 'Newbie Central', and use the blue cyber button that says, "New Thread". Click the button, and go from there. It's pretty simple.

Good luck, guys!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/

If you still dont get it, there's a tutorial, here... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## supersuperlemon (Jan 5, 2010)

hi, im from london, england. done a few grows in the past, but i had alot of personal help. now im on my own and ive started 3 babys from seed. i had them under 125w eco-light. now i got a 600w sodium light. within 1 day the biggest out of of my 3 has literaly half burnt, wot shall i do? keep them under the light but raise the light? increase the air flow, better nutrients, i need help, quick time, anyone?


----------



## RockyMt.Cloner (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is a great site.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey, supersuperlemon. You'll get alot more responses, by posting in the proper thread. Try a couple of the links I provided in the above post, and post your questions there. 

Welcome to RIU, man!

... ... and it sounds like nute burn. Flush your plant with plain water, give no nutes for a week, and see if it comes around. I'll help you in your next thread...


----------



## RockyMt.Cloner (Jan 5, 2010)

Superlemon you need to raise your light. I would start with it a 36" above the girls then adjust from there.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 5, 2010)

RockyMt.Cloner said:


> Superlemon you need to raise your light. I would start with it a 36" above the girls then adjust from there.


This is true, if your 600 HPS is within 24"... See how easily help comes... start your new thread, here... https://www.rollitup.org/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=40


----------



## davb669 (Jan 6, 2010)

newbie here been following threads for awhile now. this is one kick ass site!


----------



## wsing7 (Jan 6, 2010)

name is Sin, just posted my newly aQuired redcherry berrys and i want to grow them indoors.
hope we can see them grow together as i dont know anything about growing... been reading alot everywhere online but its getting confusing !!!


----------



## stiffler (Jan 6, 2010)

hey guys new to the forum and it is a very helpful place so far


----------



## chillaxe (Jan 7, 2010)

hi all i cant quiet decide what to use afan kush or the ultimate, (dutch passion) any u lot have any knowledge of these ?


----------



## bhoyo21 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello RIU and Happy New Year to all. Noob here from Scotland. Amazing site. Not growing yet. In construction at the moment lol. will be posting for info soon. cheers


----------



## TDgreen (Jan 8, 2010)

Yo TDGreen here, pretty new member.
I am currently bout to harvest my second grow, my second grow is much better than first one as you can see my first one is my profile pic.

wanted to introduce myself and say sup to all you growers, heres a pic of my 2nd grow I will harvest 3 days time.

peace out.


----------



## gratefulapril (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi everyone..my name is April. Im new to the site and a first time grower. I have really benefited from a lot of threads on here..so grateful for all the resources out there. If anyone can give some feedback on the below items that would be great.

I am in the 7th week of flowering for my Island Sweet Skunk and Big Bud. I was gifted these plants in the vegetative state and was not prepared at all. But Ive made do and the plants by and large are looking good. As this stage is one of the final I have a lot of questions and concerns.. 

1. I read somewhere that pruning the plant would help deliver more energy to the buds, so I did it last week. Then I read somewhere this week that this isnt wise and could stress the plant and possibly set you back in time. Its obviously too late but does anyone have any feedback for me for the future?

2. I heard the golden rule to know when its time, is when the pistols are 2/3 red. Im worried because my Big Bud hasnt really changed color at all and according to what I read about the strain it should be ready in no more than a couple of weeks. Do they just literally turn during the last week or so? When do you stop feeding them food normally? I heard the last couple of weeks. But if I dont have red hairs should I keep feeding her? Her colas are HUGE but not really much of any red yet. Any thoughts or advice?

I have some more questions but I think thats enough for now. I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday!

April


----------



## Spinelli (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello all! I'm just starting out, should be getting my first shipment of Kush seeds from BCSK. I'm Canadian in (BC) in Mountainville lol, the perfect grounds to experiment so thought I would give it a go and start indoors first for practise. I purchased 20 feet of Poly or Mylar and a 400watt metal halide to start. I'm a girl and although I love to grow I have only ever done tomatoes outdoors. I am worried about the smell and how to set everything up in the first place ie ventilation and such, maybe someone could point me in the right direction. I added hammer and nails to my itenerary but what am I really going to need to get this set up right.

I have picked a big room in my basement and only plan on doing 10 plants at a time. The room is concrete as the basement isn't finished but it appears that all walls are painted white already except one side that isn't concrete it's plywood or something it's like board not a real wall with a square hole already cut out at the top left side. I think the people who owned the place before me may have been doing the same thing!

Anyhow, I have seen some videos on youtube but honestly it looks soooo complictated and I don't want to be asking the folks at top crop how to do this in case they get suspicious.

Any input would be appriciated. Wish BCSK would send out handy men to help set up, wishful thinking, I know!

Thx


----------



## DopeyTripod (Jan 10, 2010)

just checkin this site out!!

think i will be visiting this place alot!!


----------



## alwaystoken86 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey guys first indoor grow second try growing in all, Well heres the deal for know i have a small grow area 28inch wide 23 inch tall i am on end 4week Just startin20-20-20, i have 3 plants,really good bag seed,and small fan on low,full 24hr light so they are 8-9 inches tall 6-8 side by side branches and pretty nice I tHINK
Hers the Q? I only have 1 15watt day light fluoresent light runing and 1 cfl 13watt 825 lumens will that be enough togrow my plants or will i need more light i have a low budget......


----------



## spudnic2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

hi everyone im a totl grow virgin but here to learn and interact with this great looking forum.

ive built a small grom box about 16"x16"x16" high it has 3 110watt warm white bulbs in it and is painted flatt white. im looking to grow a small bushy plant. anyone got some strain suggestions?? and will the lighting be sufficient.

any help will be greatly apprciated


----------



## arutha (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys, just about to start my first lot and looking around at the stickies first to get some ideas. I'm hoping to just put them in soil and see what happens, with a light obviously. Not looking for anything big, just personal stuff. Any really good threads I may have missed that will be helpful?

I am sure this has been asked before, but during growth do the plants start to smell like weed? If so, what can you do to cover up the smell?


----------



## shi (Jan 11, 2010)

hello everyone, not only am i new here but i am new to growing. completely new so i am trying to learn as much as i can, i know nothing about growing, only smoking. I am really only interested in growing for my own personal stash, nothing huge, and not for buisness. just for me. help please, also i will be using the outdoors to do so. where in the heck do i even start? it seems like so much, i have no clue where to start lol. someone take me under their wing please lol. thanx


----------



## high c (Jan 11, 2010)

What up everyone - north east USA here - looking forward to learning a lot (already have been) from the forum + threads. Good to feel welcome


----------



## formlessqarrior (Jan 11, 2010)

hello all i meant to join as formless warrior but typo lol, seems to be an allright handel tho so i may as well keep it, anyway i live in san diego and am looking for some tga strains , besides querkle, which is in ebvery dispens, i am willing to trade some seeds if you r in san diego, i will trade you some querkle x supreme sour disel, if youd like or some other strains , i got pure kush crossed with ssd and romulan and others need jack the ripper plese HELP, if you have jack the cleaner jack the ripper any thing tga besides querkle let me know please!!!! thank you so much cutting or seeds dont care


----------



## tlsdrm73 (Jan 12, 2010)

hellloooo WARRIORS of the earth!!!

new here...been checking out what i can for a while now. out of all the sites that pertain to the subject of being the best grower possible, this community here has been proven worthwhile. so i finally signed up. this is and will be the only one i sign for because this is not something looked upon as a good thing where i live. I'm on my 3rd grow in a closet using an ebb n gro system. i love doing what i do and wouldn't trade it even to get out of anything...i'm dedicated and loyal and plan on doing this until i have children. i do not do this for cash or any income other than the wealth of sharing with friends and people i see fit to deserve. i do it because i love to see something beautiful grow from start to finish. i am learning a lot about life and myself by doing this...and its really sweet to have lots of nugzz  so i will start posting and finding out more...but first i'm going to keep on reading on how to do this right as to not get into any troubles...wish me luck and thanks!


----------



## carlton23 (Jan 12, 2010)

hiii errrrbody. new to the site. been filling my head with knowledge for the past few months, so i figured i'd sign up. broke ass student right now, but when im done im sure to get a couple little ones going. definately a quality site


----------



## Tyler Durden 77 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello.... been sponging off this site for 2 months now! already into flowering my first grow. sURPRISED HOW KNOWLEGABLE PEEPS R? very freindly site. cant say i have ques cuz all u have to do is read about everyone else..... thanks for the help though


----------



## ello moto (Jan 13, 2010)

hey just joined a few days ago iv never grown before just seen a few and im interested in starting one up but i dont realy have anyplace to do it so i figured id try to find out as much as possible before i did get the space that way im prepared for it


----------



## essex boy! (Jan 13, 2010)

hi, i know a little bit about growin, i am goin to do a little grow myself in a tent but would like to know how i can get the most out of my plants, e.g big buds and earn more money??? thanks for yr time

essex boy


----------



## COgrow (Jan 13, 2010)

What's up everyone. Just wanted to say "hello" as I just got my MMJ card in CO and am looking to start a little grow opp. Love the site and great info that I have seen so far. I look forward to learning from you master growers out there.


----------



## smokey dozier (Jan 13, 2010)

Same here, though.

Jus got mine in Oakland, CA, but live in the Central Valley. It's good to legally obtain meds.

I'm kinda worried about puttin clones in the ground, but will take the plunge regardless. 

Thinkin on e-13 and white widow.


----------



## mr magoo (Jan 14, 2010)

help me out plz i am a first time grower in scotland and need information on whats the best way to get started up i am using a 6ft by 3 ft wide 8 ft tall walk in wardrobe. what would be the best set up seed etc etc any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## jUiCeR4OuR (Jan 14, 2010)

whats up people! just wanted to introduce my self to the forum. I'm here to get knowledge on my first GROW, i will be reading most of everything. Then i will post my own grow log So i can receive tips & help.


----------



## livelogikal (Jan 15, 2010)

Abundant amount of information! I was turned on to this site by a fellow grower quite sometime ago. I figured I should say thank you to all the people who have shared there knowledge with me. So Thank You!


----------



## TheGreenThumbNewb (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I missed this sticky but I will introduce myself now. I'm just a newbie looking to learn how to grow big bushy beautiful plants. I have decided on the DWC method as I really like the simplicity and cheap costs of setting it up. Hopefully within a few weeks I'll be able to get started! Look forward to learning more from you all.


----------



## CuriouStoner10 (Jan 15, 2010)

i would like to know if anyone could give me some advice on making a good grow room me and my friend are trying to start growing in his attick please give me some advice if anyone wants details about the attick to help me out i will post it just please help me out


----------



## WONAYTOG420 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sup, Lookin foward to good reads and new peeps. Interested in learning, looking for nice stealth grow cabs or dresser designs. If anyone is interested in helpin a newbie it be much appreciated.Oh yeah and a big thankx to 1 and all...........WONAYTOG420.........(just send a message)


----------



## wDOCMOBs (Jan 16, 2010)

whats up everyonemim new here i dont really know how this works yet but i was wondering what are some good things do do if my seedlings arent staying short and stocky they keep growing tall which i dont like


----------



## kronic1989 (Jan 16, 2010)

if it seems like stretching, you need more light and the light needs to be closer(without burning the plants)


----------



## wDOCMOBs (Jan 16, 2010)

hey im new and i have a question how do i keep my plants short and stocky cuz they keep growing tall and skinny i am giving them big bloom suppliment and keeping the light 2 inches away from them with that reflective paper all around them what should i do


----------



## BRiCK.JUNGLE.44 (Jan 16, 2010)

hey everybdy...just sayn wats up..


----------



## newbie2010 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello peeps, I am new here and found a thread regarding the new Digital Electronic 600 W HPS by Lumatek, now I can't find it? Anyone try this out and have any feedback. Thinking of buying one.


----------



## PoochieBear (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm new here. I'm on my second grow which isn't turnning out so good. Decided it's time to get help from you guys. Looking forward to learning and making friends


----------



## Buzzbait57 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey sweet leaf peeps!!!!!
I'm new to the site and relatively new (less than yr) to growing. Lots still to learn.

Buzz


----------



## haxoe (Jan 17, 2010)

hey i jus started to grow my plant in my room should i keep my light on it all 24hrs.. it hasnt rooted jus planted it


----------



## rollinroy (Jan 18, 2010)

im rollinroy and im new here, i like the site, it is very usefull!!


----------



## TrailerTrash (Jan 18, 2010)

This site looks legit!


----------



## hydropottamus (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey I just wanted to show my two super silver haze plants. after they dried it came out to 17 zips. 8 on one and 9 on the other. that's all .


----------



## hydropottamus (Jan 19, 2010)

yo, get a LED.


----------



## mudd1280 (Jan 19, 2010)

how does one post a new thread please help


----------



## [email protected]!d0w (Jan 20, 2010)

High all im black widow ben growin for about 5 years new to tha website thinkin of doing a written diary of my plants gorwth on here sound like a plan??


----------



## Meds4Me (Jan 20, 2010)

[email protected]!d0w said:


> High all im black widow ben growin for about 5 years new to tha website thinkin of doing a written diary of my plants gorwth on here sound like a plan??


 
hi ben,new here myself,just harvested my first indoor grow...


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone!! just chillin and readin the posts .. tons of good info here i'm seeing. bout to build my first grow room and am really pumped about it. this is my proposed setup. for lighting i will be using four 6 foot florescents with all bulbs designed for keeping reptiles (simulate true sunlight). they have worked AWESOME for past closet setups so i wont be using anything else because i don't want to have to worry about heat factors. electric will be run off the house with timers inside the house for ease of access and all lines buried from house to shed for stealth. going to use two 2 foot by 4 foot grow beds in each room on wheels so when it comes time for flowering i can just switch rooms with the plants without any transplanting for less stress and more grow time. this is going to be a perpetual grow with clones and im hopeing for 20 plants per room total once its fully up and running. ill post a pic later on today of my drawing soon as i get it done.


----------



## sleepyfern (Jan 21, 2010)

hello to everyone.planning to grow got a grow tent 4 by 4 by 6.5 got 400 mh/hps.wondering how many plants can i do without crowd.any insite would be great thanks everyone peace. first time growing


----------



## Grean Bear (Jan 21, 2010)

Im new to this and getting ready to germinate my White Widow seeds, can someone let me know how much light they will need at first and when i should switch them to the 600 watt HPS Thank You....I have 2-75 Watt floros that I was thinking about using at first? My Cabinet is 5'6'' tall 6' wide 2'6" deep...2' width of my grow is for clones, so I have aprox 4' wide area for mature plants...I will post picks of my grow cabinet when I get the lights, fan and ducting installed...


----------



## head stash (Jan 21, 2010)

How are You ?
Like to smoke a bit was wondering what a goooood strain would be to get started with and why and how to do it right 









thanks 
head stash


----------



## SpaceFarm (Jan 21, 2010)

Whatsup everybody ive been growing indoor and outdoor since tha summer of '09 im looking forward to the '10 season and hopefully i will post a thread on my summer 2010 progress. i would like to create a grow journal this summer, i have started at least 20 plants this season that I hope to keep healthy untill march 2010 equinox. wish me luck, they should be monsters!


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 22, 2010)

OK here is that pic of my proposed plan Come On i need input here !! lol


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 22, 2010)

blah didn't




post


----------



## Guitarheroking420 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm not growing yet but any tips or info would be awesome. Once i get my room cleared out i plan to grow my self a family of plants.


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 22, 2010)

(Grean Bear)

i used to use a HPS light but then i got tired of all the heat buildup. im not a commercial grower but i have had closet setups in the past for personal use and medicinal uses. ive found with mine that if you go with a strait 18/6 timing on the lights you cant go wrong in your vegg cycle ! i am running a norther lights/white widow cross my friend came up with about 6 years ago and mine loves it when you bring the lights up to 20/4 after initial baby vegg (about 1 ft tall) so might want to experiment with that some if you like because mine is a cross and not a strait strain so not sure about your application. i use strait floro's for my grows now but when i was using HPS i used to put them under the bloom lights at around 5 feet tall or about a week after i topped them but I'm not sure of your topping or just doing a strait grow. for bloom cycle always go with a strait 12/12 till the tricomes become cloudy and start to turn. HOPE THIS HELPS YOU OUT !!


----------



## innanas (Jan 22, 2010)

I live in the Gallatin Valley in Montana. I have been a patient for 2 years. Montana is going to reform the initiative next year which sux.

http://blog.montananorml.org/2010/01/17/five-patient-per-caregiver-limit-proposed/

Feel free to contact me if you would like more info on the Montana marijuana med program.

[email protected]


----------



## Spinelli (Jan 22, 2010)

Guitarheroking420 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm not growing yet but any tips or info would be awesome. Once i get my room cleared out i plan to grow my self a family of plants.


Hi there Guitar hero king! I too am starting out but am a little further ahead then you, can't say I have had any responses to my queries, I asked some wiring questioned and posted and Album on my profile of the room I picked out in the basement, just deleted it today as the fellow at the local Nursery was able to help me and now my plants have been in soil for 1 week and my room is set up.

Here's where I started. I ordered some Kush seeds from BC Seed King $55 Canadian or $50 American, went and stocked up on supplies, you are going to need about $500 or more to do it the way I have. Here is my list.

20 feet of Poly - over $30
1 400 watt Metal Halide bulb - $33
1 400 watt Ballast $100(talk to the guys at your local nursery and see if they can wire one for you as it's less expensive then buying one premade, they can help with the wiring)
the cord to go with the ballast - $6
Electrical wire for the ballast 15 feet - $16 (BTW, this is all stuff I didn't know that needed when going into the nursery to purchase supplies for the ballast so write it down and take it with u)
mogul socket w/ lead - $7 ( I had my ballast wired so that I can use both a 400 watt Metal Halide or a 400 watt HPS bulb if I ever wanted to....)
Ballast box - $27
Muffin fan to hook up to one corner of the room with cord -$34
Osilating fan $25
Pots of varying sizes (1 foot per gal)
Shade reflector -$50
Timer if u want one, I chose not to, the ones at the nursery are over $80, I will be monitoring so don't need one!
Pure Blend Pro grow - $20
Bumper up PH adjuster - $7
Premium Pro mix 3.8 cubic ft bag - $28
Super thrive - $12
PH strips - $11

18 hours on and 6 off is the best way to go and this is what I have been told by an expert grower who helped get me going.

This is just for vegging, after this you will need another lamp, a 1000 watt HPS light and ballast, cord box, shade etc as well as blooming nutes, carbon filter for odor and some of that coil stuff to redirect the smell forget what it's called, probably another $300 - $400, those carbon filters can be pricey, I got lucky and the guy gave me a new one he just put together in exchange for some once I'm done, but then you r set!

Good Luck!


----------



## kalikola (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi everyone my name is Kali Kola and I am glad to be a part of this forum. I have a lot of information I can share in regards to marijuana, growing marijuana, or using marijuana. I hope that I can contribute my knowledge and help some people along in this forum. I also plan on learning a lot because cannabis cultivation is growing more and more everyday.


----------



## Spinelli (Jan 22, 2010)

Woops! I just realized that this forum isn't for questions but for newbs to introduce themselves so Hi! This is my first time around but I have some really good help on my side and am really looking forward to the next step for me in clipings, sexing, and cloning! I'm from Canada, haven't seen too many Canadians here, maybe I just don't know how to navigate around here well enough yet. I noticed that not all features are available and my pic doesn't show up when I post  Is there some where I can go to read what the specs r in regards to pecking order, it's the first time I have ever been called or labeled STRANGER! How long until I'm not a stranger any more?


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 23, 2010)

500 bucks !!! lordy thats a whole lotta cheese !! lol my whole grow room im building is only gonna cost me about 200 USD to get up and running for a 20 to 30 plant perpetual grow


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 23, 2010)

I need to get some batteries for this diggi camera so i can post some pix of my mommy's growin in the closet right now !! gimme a sec to see what i can come up with


----------



## Guitarheroking420 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Spinelli! that's going to help me a lot later down the road


----------



## Spinelli (Jan 23, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> 500 bucks !!! lordy thats a whole lotta cheese !! lol my whole grow room im building is only gonna cost me about 200 USD to get up and running for a 20 to 30 plant perpetual grow


WOW! well I do live in BC where we get charged PST and GST, 14% tax so that may make a difference but I also was thinking of quality. One could always go with florecents and nock off a few hundread bucks but what for? If you want good bud and in bigger quantities, you need good soil, nutes and lighting.

What is your set up like?


----------



## Spinelli (Jan 23, 2010)

Guitarheroking420 said:


> Thanks for the advice Spinelli! that's going to help me a lot later down the road


Your Welcome Hero! I got really lucky with who was working at the Nursery, he gave me all the best advice and has actually set up many rooms for pro's all over the province, there are different ways of doing it, I guess you have to figure out what is best for you......  Keep me posted!


----------



## BuddingMom (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey! Just bought WW seeds. Very excited! Know some, but want more info! Will specify later. Just wanted to sey hi!


----------



## Mr. Cheeba (Jan 23, 2010)

I started my first grow about 3 weeks ago. I put in 8 seeds, 6 came up. I smoke when I have the free time. I joined the forum because of the amazing knowledge i've gotten so far. My plants are doing decent, but ill post my problems in the newbie forum. Just saying what's up everyone.


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 23, 2010)

OK guys and gals i got a few batteries charged up. this is my mother plants slowly growing while i build my new grow room. I'm so tickled to finally be able to grow somewhere nice and not just in the closet anymore. although i have been entertaining the notion of a PC growbox just to see how it does. OK well anough chit chat, here is my young mommy's.

























This is my grow room, in the process of building


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 24, 2010)

That is pretty much how i am, I'm no newb to the growing game i've just always been a 1 or 2 plant closet grower and this year i'm going to expand it alot if i can swing it i want to have a 20 to 30 clone perpetual by the end of the winter.


----------



## PineAppleXpress (Jan 25, 2010)

I get what your talking about man ! Perpetual growing is the shit, but it has it's pro's and con's . 
What are you using to divide those two sections? also is there any difference in the 4 foot bar lamps? fluorescent? Do some research, adjust set-up if needed. do some light tests while your plants are still small. Ya'Know'WhaiMean ?
They look healthy though man your starting strong


----------



## xTOXICxLOLLIPOPx (Jan 25, 2010)

hey there 

<---MuntantLizzard's wifey 

<3


----------



## Cromer (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello out there i'm new to this kind of thing but I'm very intersted on how does some regular person makes it happen but it seemms very complicated so if someone could just take me unerneath there wing I would be very gracious. Tnxx


----------



## Tish03 (Jan 25, 2010)

whats up everyone Im new so just sayin hello fellow smokers


----------



## Tish03 (Jan 25, 2010)

By the way trying to start my own grow room so any help anyone could give me I would appreciate it.


----------



## paperbagblunt91 (Jan 25, 2010)

i grow outdoors plants and i was wonderin how do i go about force flowering them


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 25, 2010)

PineAppleXpress said:


> I get what your talking about man ! Perpetual growing is the shit, but it has it's pro's and con's .
> What are you using to divide those two sections? also is there any difference in the 4 foot bar lamps? fluorescent? Do some research, adjust set-up if needed. do some light tests while your plants are still small. Ya'Know'WhaiMean ?
> They look healthy though man your starting strong



Its just going to be basic wood frame and using chipboard for the walls to hold down the cost a little and sealing the gaps with bathroom caulk. oh no worries on the lighting i've used foro's for the last 3 years on closet grows and i think 2 possibly 3.. 6 footers will be enough for the room if not ill just line the ceiling with em for 12 bucks a pop fuck it the more the better lol and then come next winter i will be adding 4 footers around my grow on the sides also.


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 25, 2010)

paperbagblunt91 said:


> i grow outdoors plants and i was wonderin how do i go about force flowering them


cover the grow with a tarp for 12 hours then let it back at the sun should activate the flowering reflex i would think ... but dont quote me im stoned


----------



## pityrules (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, to introduce myself I am a first time grower and would be happy to help by sharing what I have learned so far. I finally and thankfully had enough dough saved up to 'do it right' with the proper equipment and my first batch has just started to flower.....

My experiment: To determine if a combination of 12 hrs of 400W MH plus 12 hrs of 1000W HPS better for the plant than just leaving it under the 400W MH for 24 hrs?

The Setup: I have 2 rooms - one for veg, with a 400W MH, and one for flowering, with a 1000W HPS. I know that plants like a constant environment and that they like the blue spectrum from the MH bulb for vegetating - but the 1000W HPS is so much brighter, they may like that too!

The Question: Is this just a stupid idea  & an indication that I have too much time on my hands (to move the vegging plants back and forth between rooms each day) or am I sooo smart by making the most of my bulbs/electricity?

Any thoughts?
I will keep you posted


----------



## tradewind (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello My Brothas, 

What's up with JWH-018? I am a raw material importer and supplier and I have been getting killed with inquiries and requests of JWH-018 and other RC's.


----------



## bugs (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi~~

I am brand new to this forum and brand spankin new to growing! My hubby and I are growing for his medical use. Question: what is the best strain for cronic, severe back and leg pain? We have some White Castle seeds from Nirvana and some Medijuana from Amsterdam Seeds. Does anyone know anything about these?

Thanks for your replies.
bugs


----------



## Noblefir (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you I will


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## 2muchkush (Jan 26, 2010)

is my plant looking good? file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/Desktop/0126100835.jpg (this the link for picture)


----------



## Spliffy2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm new, what strains could you easily grow outside in the UK? And what do you need to do for them to grow well outside, I was considering growing inside but I'm exploring all my options.


----------



## moveme (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello everyone I'm new to the group, old to growing, I have been growing off & on for the past 40 yrs. give or take. Now that I'm semi-retired I will have more time to devote to my hobbies. I am looking forward to sharing any knowledge that I have acquired over the years, as well as gaining more, as I grow and look forward. 
Thanks All 4 being here


----------



## samwisegangee1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey everyone - new to rollitup and excited to learn more about growing. Woah, i sound like a complete dork. Eh, I'm new to this and I'm just here to learn. Can't wait to see what I find out here. 

I mean, books are cool, but seems like talking to people who know something about hands on stuff is a better way to go.

So, thanks now for your patience while a f up a bit...and ask alot of questions....


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 27, 2010)

2muchkush said:


> is my plant looking good? file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/Desktop/0126100835.jpg (this the link for picture)



 Dude your posting pic's of a file on your main drive ...we cant see those because we don't have access to your computer .. you need to upload them to http://photobucket.com or some such place and then use their web-links to post otherwise no one will ever see your plants ETC.


----------



## pityrules (Jan 27, 2010)

paperbagblunt91 said:


> i grow outdoors plants and i was wonderin how do i go about force flowering them


 My experience with outdoor is that they flower on their own. Of course the downside of growing outdoors is that it is more difficult to control the environment. In this case even if you provide 12 hours of dark with a tarp you have to ask yourself - Will the plant be provided with enough light from the sun with the other 12 hours? I live in the north and our days get short early in the season.....just a thought....


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 27, 2010)

OK i posted some pic's a while back and just thought id update a little
This is a CFL grow pushing 5400K its basically just a bunch of mommy's (northern lights/big-bud seed cross i get from a friend of mine) getting big enough to clone while I'm slowly building my new growing environment. I'm using 2 full daylight spectrum tubes (made to simulate daytime for lizards) and one CFL bulb (soft white) for the lighting on a modified tube hood and man does it pump out some light, and the girlz LOVE IT !!

I have them on full nutrient strength ( 24-8-16) now as i slowly brought them up to full strength over a period of one month that they have been growing now and after a full strength water last night they blew up over night so i thought i would share with all my friends here. Hope you enjoy the show. 

This Is The New CFL Setup







This Is The Mommy's







This Is The BEFORE Picture ... SEE WHAT I MEAN !! WOW !!








New Growth !!







Close Up 1







Close Up 2







Like I Said .. FREE-KIN WOW !!

i cant wait to see what these girlz are gonna do in the upcoming month !!

Oh as for the nutrients I'm feeding right now i have my wife make it up for me she has a degree in horticulture and makes me some killer plant food. .. here is the ingredients and the percentages if you wanna try it. you can get some of it easily at the lawn and garden or order it online !

ammonium sulfate 3.5-4%
urea nitrogen 20.5-21%
potassium phosphate .8%
soluble potash 16%
boron .02%
water soluble copper sulfate .10%
water soluble iron sulfate .05%
chelated manganese .0004%
molybdenum .0001%
water soluble zink .06%

after mixing all together add about 1 heaping tablespoon to a gallon of distilled water and ITS ON .. as you can see lol

this is used every other watering and also every other watering they get strait distilled water with 1/2 cup black-strap molasses dissolved in it on a alternating schedule.

 Side Note: SORRY about the dates on the pix  my camera is a old ass 2 megapixel and it wont keep the correct time or date on it  i gave up trying a long ass time ago but these pix were shot the date of this post.


----------



## 2muchkush (Jan 27, 2010)

ok here is a working link to my picture. now can anyone tell me about the plant.


----------



## ibeen smokin since iwas 2 (Jan 27, 2010)

wsup man igta 4 setup ebb flow system this is my first time growing ihav a 400 watt mh lamp.... my grow room is n my closet... ihav clones fruma a grow room close by.. ihav no florescent lights theyre under an mh rite nw... any beginner tips anyone may hav for me?


----------



## Mister.Sinister (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey everyone... Just introducing myself to the community. I don't know the first thing about vegetation or growing a plant, but I sure know how to smoke  Looking forward to learning and even helping where I can! Later.


----------



## donp4433 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey so here I am not being shy. I'm new to this site and see how informative it is. I love it! I'm brand new to growing and am full of questions. I am reading a lot of threads to try not to ask silly questions but every lil bit of info helps so ill be asking a buch of them!! Happy growing!


----------



## Baner (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone guide me in the right direction? Im on my 3rd grow and I wanna know if I should trim my girls when they get bushy? The guy who helped me set up told me that big fan leafs take away from plans growth, so I should always remove all large dark fan leafs starting from veg up thru 6 week of bloom. He told me this would not affect the plan in a negative way. As a result by girls are never bushy like most pics I see in different treads. Not bald just not too dense in leafs. 

I have had ok result the way Im doing it now about 3oz per girl but everyone tell me I should get at least 6-9oz per plant. Is it due to me trimming too much off?

I am using EBB bucket system w/clay balls.

After reading many post I still dont have a clear answer. Can someone help?


----------



## dan1988dan (Jan 29, 2010)

how do you start a thread many thanks danny


----------



## mudd1280 (Jan 29, 2010)

got a quick question as to watering. Is it better to water so that 10 to 20% of the water runs out the bottum or should i "dose" the girls out? thanks for the info


----------



## pityrules (Jan 29, 2010)

Baner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide me in the right direction? Im on my 3rd grow and I wanna know if I should trim my girls when they get bushy?
> 
> After reading many post I still dont have a clear answer. Can someone help?


I have read mixed information as well. According my my 'grow bible', leaves should remain until they are at least 1/2 dead because they still provide valuable photosynthesizing surface area and give more than they take from the plant.
I am tempted to trim them on my plant because of traditional gardening experience but with my regular garden it is more about aesthetics than product, plus they are the biggest and healthiest leaves, and I think that my mama plant likes having her fan leaves.

I speculate that if you use healthy soil and nutrients the plant shouldn't have to 'take away' from the bud to provide for the leaves.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pityrules (Jan 29, 2010)

mudd1280 said:


> got a quick question as to watering. Is it better to water so that 10 to 20% of the water runs out the bottum or should i "dose" the girls out? thanks for the info



I am not sure what dosing out means but my plants seem to like it when their soil gets dry between waterings, enough that if I poke my finger in the dirt I dont feel moisture, then I water them with nutes and filtered room temperature water until it drains out the bottom in a steady stream and the dirt is clearly saturated. 

Once dirt reaches maximum saturation (when the water drains out the bottom) watering more doesn't really do much but wash nutes away.

Allowing the dirt to dry out a bit between waterings encourages root growth, as they grow to seek out the water


----------



## pityrules (Jan 29, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> OK i posted some pic's a while back and just thought id update a little
> This is a CFL grow pushing 5400K its basically just a bunch of mommy's (northern lights/big-bud seed cross i get from a friend of mine) getting big enough to clone while I'm slowly building my new growing environment. I'm using 2 full daylight spectrum tubes (made to simulate daytime for lizards) and one CFL bulb (soft white) for the lighting on a modified tube hood and man does it pump out some light, and the girlz LOVE IT !!
> 
> cool how you made your light set-up! was it less expensive than ballast/MH setup (maybe 400 bux), or was it just because you had the lights handy?


----------



## canny79 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello! I am new here and looking forward to learn from this forum.


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 30, 2010)

pityrules said:


> Am I Norml said:
> 
> 
> > OK i posted some pic's a while back and just thought id update a little
> ...


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 30, 2010)

I did some revising to my cfl grow light .. i didn't like how the 100 watt cfl was dangling down like that so i got out the trusty tin snips and the drill and used the wire cover off the bottom of the light to make a bracket to hold it up and allowing me to lower the light more because i was having to keep it about a foot off the plant and my Girlz like it better when its close up and personal  here is the new revised CFL grow light setup and i think it looks more compact and functional now.








Much better don't you think 

this is before i added the 100 watt to it ..







This is 2 days after ..







All in all the bracket made a world of difference i think and also uses the hood more to focus and really spread the light to the plants more 

Amazing what Pot-Head ingenuity can do lol


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 30, 2010)

Just for the record i have a old ass piece of shit 2 mega pixel camera that is 2 days older than god himself and the dates on the pictures aren't the actual date of the photo taken .. the stupid thing just randomly puts a date on it and i cant seem to get it to stop doing it so please bear with me on that  

Oh well time for a coffee and a nice fat Joint ... Later Peeps !!


----------



## StAlKeR (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello everyone
im new here and thought this seems like a nice site full of lots of info so thought i should sign up and share some of my own diy things ive made and share them around for others to enjoy just like i have and still do.
Anyways a little about me.
I am 24 years of age and live in Western Australia and have been growing outdoors hydropinic styles for a few years and now i have my first younge plants indoors under a 600w hps light finding it rather interesting so far so yea hope to get to know some cool people here and share some thoughts around.
See you guys and ladies around


----------



## crypt kine (Jan 31, 2010)

hi guys new grower from big island hawaii here. I've been through 2 growing seasons outdoor at home now using 24 hr light for vegging(sunlight in the day and 4ft florescents at night) and regular sunlight for flowering. Im working with a white widow clones givin to me from a local grower that he seems pretty satisfied with. i havnt used a mother yet, i just clone the ones i have before they flower. now i have long season comming up (mar-oct) and i ordered 4 strains(purple power,afgan,purple princess,bubblegum) that i plan on growing in the wild. I have a spot picked out and ill be going to break ground soon. I plan on making a journal on here for my grow.


----------



## blaze1624 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey I'm also new to growing just trying to find good info on on how to start from clones or seedlings.


----------



## sk8ntoke (Jan 31, 2010)

hey guys im new to the forums my bro is a expert grower i smoke it alot but im trying to learn how to start growing my first plant i think these forums will help


----------



## mudd1280 (Jan 31, 2010)

pityrules said:


> I am not sure what dosing out means but my plants seem to like it when their soil gets dry between waterings, enough that if I poke my finger in the dirt I dont feel moisture, then I water them with nutes and filtered room temperature water until it drains out the bottom in a steady stream and the dirt is clearly saturated.
> 
> Once dirt reaches maximum saturation (when the water drains out the bottom) watering more doesn't really do much but wash nutes away.
> 
> Allowing the dirt to dry out a bit between waterings encourages root growth, as they grow to seek out the water


i mean dosing as instead of giving it a gallon of water for a 3 gallon pot, only give it enough water to get the dirt wet and do it more then twice a week. in everything i read one says to let water overflow 10 to 20% and the next one says to only give first week cuttings half a liter i just want to know what the everyday person thinks


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 1, 2010)

mudd1280 said:


> i mean dosing as instead of giving it a gallon of water for a 3 gallon pot, only give it enough water to get the dirt wet and do it more then twice a week. in everything i read one says to let water overflow 10 to 20% and the next one says to only give first week cuttings half a liter i just want to know what the everyday person thinks


If your talking about plant maintenance such as keeping the nutrient levels down and the salt build up down i would go with the 10-20% rule but if your talking about flushing the plant before harvest time id go with at least a gallon extra per pot volume but only do it a couple times don't want to drown the girls just get their feet wet lol.

i know this is how i do it and my info came from a hard core grower in my area and its always worked awesome for me. flushing like that allows me to also reuse my dirt for 2-3 grows before i have to re-compost it just have to watch when the dirt starts to wear out and nute it accordingly. Hope it helps ya !!  Peace ..


----------



## Catogenic (Feb 1, 2010)

Growing for the first time at the moment and finding loads of helpful advice here.
Really enjoying it so far and looking forward to getting better at it
But mostly I'm just looking forward the results....
Thanks everyone who put up grow guides, i've read them all and found them really helpful


----------



## dkgremlin (Feb 1, 2010)

hello all, I just recently stumbled across this site, just wanted to thank everyone for all the usfull information i have read sofar and to come, its helped my lovely ladies remarkably.


----------



## green finger 1 (Feb 1, 2010)

hi all just a quick one need to no some info on dutch passion (snowstorm) and (taiga) recently purchesed from my local head shop wanted to get lowryder 2 but they had sold out  eny info would be good will show pics sooon on how they gettin on thanksssss.


----------



## mudd1280 (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah but i've noticed that i get more plant growth from only giving the plants a little at a time


----------



## Slayxr (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey,

I'm Slayxr, hope to start growing some bud for personal use. I rest my head in Michigan.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 1, 2010)

mudd1280 said:


> yeah but i've noticed that i get more plant growth from only giving the plants a little at a time


lol i think you misinterpreted what i was saying its all good tho ... when i water i don't do the 10 to 20% thing on every watering .. maybe every 3 to 4 waterings just for soil maintenance to keep the salts down then flood them a couple times right at the end of flowering to flush the plant out so you don't get that fukt up plant food taste in your product. but otherwise i just give a little to moisten the soil and then let them dry clear out .. your right .. it does promote some nice growth .. but don't drown them constantly or you will have nothing but mold and root rot ... which i am sure you already knew .. seriously tho when it comes to watering i think everyone does it differently so if it seems good and your girlz love it .. if it aint broke dont fix it  go with your instincts and listen to your plants they will tell you what they need  now here...hit this fucker before it goes out


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 1, 2010)

Slayxr said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm Slayxr, hope to start growing some bud for personal use. I rest my head in Michigan.


are you a grow box grower, a closet grower, a growing room operator, or just toss them in the back yard and try to keep the neighbors from finding your stash grower ??

welcome to the forum tho man .. tons of good stuff to learn here


----------



## pityrules (Feb 1, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> I did some revising to my cfl grow light .. i didn't like how the 100 watt cfl was dangling down like that so i got out the trusty tin snips and the drill and used the wire cover off the bottom of the light to make a bracket to hold it up and allowing me to lower the light more because i was having to keep it about a foot off the plant and my Girlz like it better when its close up and personal
> 
> Amazing what Pot-Head ingenuity can do lol


I am going to try this approach when my bulb dies. I just got my first electric bill - yikes. Plus our hydro company has a 'partnership' with the RCMP wherin they disclose unusually large electricity usage....which is making me a little nervous. You would think that BC Hydro would love all of the revenue generated by growers.

Sometimes when I read the posts my head spins a little, with all of the different tips. Which is why I like your advice to 'listen to your girls'. I am taking the same watering approach as I do with my other houseplants, to let them dry out then water them lots n lots, and they seem to be doing well. It is my first time and very exciting to see those buds pop up all over the plant! I wonder how big that they're gonna get....


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 2, 2010)

pityrules said:


> I am going to try this approach when my bulb dies. I just got my first electric bill - yikes. Plus our hydro company has a 'partnership' with the RCMP wherin they disclose unusually large electricity usage....which is making me a little nervous. You would think that BC Hydro would love all of the revenue generated by growers.
> 
> Sometimes when I read the posts my head spins a little, with all of the different tips. Which is why I like your advice to 'listen to your girls'. I am taking the same watering approach as I do with my other houseplants, to let them dry out then water them lots n lots, and they seem to be doing well. It is my first time and very exciting to see those buds pop up all over the plant! I wonder how big that they're gonna get....


 Glad to hear your considering CFL's .. you will be amazed .. just run your lights about 2-4 inches off the tops of the plants and check them every couple days to make sure they aren't up in the hood and they are about 50 times easier to use i think  just make sure you use LOTS of luminance and your in like flin 

Side Note: using CFL's i have personal gotten buds that was a OZ by themselves (top cola)


----------



## hellotrees (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, been browsing the site for months and im looking forward to feedback on my stuffs.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all, Bilbo from Scotland--------old fart--------'' new grower hmmmppph'' ---- I was growing whilst most of you young uns were still squeezing the puss from your plooks -------fact is I was/is a very knowledgeable grower who probably quite sensibly gave it up when my teenage boy started to show off my plants to his pals, not a desirable situation as far as security is concerned,-----also the company I work for for decades decide to random test employees for alcohol/drugs,--so taking all things into consideration I toned things right down for a few years----now I'm back and looking to provide my self with a couple of ounces to smoke every three months or so---------glad to be here--everything looks cool---see yas around


----------



## Aussiebudman (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey *Aussiebudman *here just starting out. Almost finished my first grow room, A shed 1.4m-2.3m-1.8m going to split into 2 rooms i'll be running a 400watt mh highbay for grow and a 400watt hps low bay for flower. theres some awsome info on here


----------



## leeo (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey people, happy times ahead 4 me. Starting a grow tent soon. Can't wait. So excited !!. Have got awesome info off you guys n girls which is gonna help me grow confidently. Still in the planning stage now though. One thing worrying me is gonna be the noise from inline fans. Man they sound like a jet engine. What kind of decibels do they make with a big silencer on the exhaust end ?


----------



## Nook (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello! 

Happy to be here, from London in the UK. I'm looking forward to reading loads in the threads in the coming months. I moved into a flat last month with a variety of nooks and crannies in the walls, so ordered some feminised Blue Widow seeds and been researching how to grow for the last couple of weeks. Never done it before but I'm wrapped up in it now loving the hobby. Really interesting stuff about light! So many different opinions around and been reading horticulture sites too. Just about got my head around the basics. 

But I'd really appreciate anyone's views on something that is going right over my head. 

Plan is I start off in this perfect little cupboard in the wall. Hopefully the Blue Widow will be small (though conflicting accounts on this) enough to keep in this small nook until beginning the flowering at which point I'll transfer them to the wardrobe, or maybe a larger cranny in the wall (depending how large they get) and add another light. This cupboard even has a couple of holes that you can just slot the large cfl bulb and position them anyway you want, it's as if it was designed for the purpose. I'll line it with tin foil.

Lights
I've got two 105w cfl bulbs, one at 6500K and another at 5500K, (made for people who suffer from SAD). I plan to use the 6500 one only if I can get away with it, but can use the other if it can't be avoided. When I start flowering I'll move them to the larger space, adding another light somewhere in the 2500K range to the lights already in play. 

Space
The first little cupboard is a weird shape and I just can't figure out the lumens. From what I've worked out, each of my lights will give about 6500 lumens. I plan to grow three plants. The problem is, the space is such an odd shape I can't figure out how many lumens are going to be too little or too much. Here is a basic plan of the space and its dimensions.





So how many bulbs do I need?
I'm hoping someone will be an expert on this and relish a puzzle. Any other advice on my plan and if I'm going wrong anywhere would be much appreciated. 

Lighting times
Planning to veg at 16 hours on, 8 hours off, just because I want to keep it even for the plants and give them a night. Then planning to flower on 12/12. 

One other question is about pot size, I'm going to a garden centre to get three pots this weekend. I can fit three rounds each about 9 inches in diametre into the cupboard triangular area easily, but will these be big enough pots for the plants? And do you think I can get away with not using a fan?

Nook x


----------



## zeta20 (Feb 3, 2010)

im zeta and will be initiating my grow-op soon i got ferminized seeds from nirvana bubblelicious to be exact. i received 5 and 10 extra free idk what they are.

i will be using a hydroponic system that i saw online it comes with a grow tent and everything else i need to grow inside.

the grow medium is not included so i will have to select the best medium to use for this grow-op and will decide whats works and what doesnt for the next grow-op.

i will post up a grow journal soon.
stay tuned.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 4, 2010)

Nook said:


> Hello!
> 
> Happy to be here, from London in the UK. I'm looking forward to reading loads in the threads in the coming months. I moved into a flat last month with a variety of nooks and crannies in the walls, so ordered some feminised Blue Widow seeds and been researching how to grow for the last couple of weeks. Never done it before but I'm wrapped up in it now loving the hobby. Really interesting stuff about light! So many different opinions around and been reading horticulture sites too. Just about got my head around the basics.
> 
> ...


 OK first ill help you on your littlearea problem .. hold my  .. 
in order to figure out the given area of a space its always length x width x height and it will give you the area that is gonna need covering in your case its 19.6 SQ. feet (per your diagram .. might want to double check it tho against real thing again tho) so as long as you run 2000 to 3000 per SQ foot you will be good and your plants will be very healthy given you dont fry them on nutrients 

ok on to problem no. 2 ill say it here and ill repeat it often DON'T USE TIN FOIL !! if you use tin foil to line the cupboard you will (especially since its a weird shape) BURN THE FUCK out of your plants due to hot spots the damn foil will create .. go with a nice flat white paint and you will be good.

problem no. 3 .. your pot size .. i know your going to veg in a 9 inch pot and that isn't too bad but you might want to reconsider keeping them in there when you get ready to flower .. even tho it will set you back a little on your flowering till it really takes off consider repoting them to at least a 3 gallon pot/bucket right as you are putting them in the flower room otherwise you will get so root-bound you will probably get lockout and the plant will freak out

reaches over and takes his  back and takes a huge hit .. happy growing hope i helped


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 4, 2010)

Nook is another cfl grower .. welcome to the ranks man .. i went to cfl's 2 years ago when i got good and fed up with outrageous power bills that caused many a sleepless paranoid night .. and i never looked back .. glad glad to see another of us join RIU.

My precious babies
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/107992-tutorial-growing-cfls.html


----------



## jayL707 (Feb 4, 2010)

hey everyone my names jordan im from vallejo and im prittty much a newbie when it comes to growing so im here to learn


----------



## Nook (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello fellow newbie! 

Thanks for your help, Am I Norml !

OMG, the numbers do tot up don't they! That space coming to 19 x 2000 means I wouldn't even have enough with my two lights, and the bulbs are massive! I'm going to go and start my own thread in the hope that people will come and give me tips as I go along - bit of a scary development on my current houseplants that I'm worried might make growing impossible.


----------



## cerealkilla (Feb 4, 2010)

hey everyone, from perth like to ask how many people have dived into the unknown and used a 30 hr cycle instead of 24 especially for flower.


----------



## ucanduit (Feb 4, 2010)

my buddy gave me a 1000 W mh, so I plugged it in and then ran to the back of the house to watch my meter spin. WOW. fuk dat. bought some 105 W cfl's online and gave it a whirl. they worked very good, w/ not much of a diff. in elec. bill. did some res. online and bought 120 W led. supposedly this model is good for all growth phases, and plants responded nicely. I must say tho the plants did well w/ the cfl lites, i'm just to dam lazy to keep switching bulbs.


----------



## Spinelli (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi there! Is it really that much of a difference? I have a 400 watt mh and will be switching to 1000 watt HPS, don't wanna pay an arm and a leg though........


----------



## PoodleBud (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,
I am so happy to find this site; what a wealth of info!

We began out first attempt at growing for personal use with some unidentified seeds we'd saved from some very high quality weed. We started them in an aerogarden, got a great root system going and transplanted them into FoxFarm soil in a small grow tent. So far, so good. They've been fed all along the way with Coco Bloom yellow bottle nutes, first the veg and now the flower. They are currently packed with buds, about 4' high and 5 weeks into flowering. They are definitely sativas or possibly sativa/indica blend. We started 3 plants in there, 2 ended up female, and 1 male which we took out.

The question is, we were told the Coco Bloom is an organic nute; should we still plan on flushing the plants near the end of flowering?

thanks to you all for the great resource you provide.


----------



## mastermind303033 (Feb 4, 2010)

http://ihatejade.com/?id=oky6m8phsxgqdpzkd7oadaxe850lsi

you need to check this out for the good of stoners everywhere


----------



## InfiniteThought (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey hey! my first post! Never grown before and don't smoke too much but getting into it for medical reasons. Seems like a great site that that this seems to be the thread to start on so jumping right in. Already learned a ton lurking around for a couple days, tons of good grows.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 4, 2010)

Nook said:


> Hello fellow newbie!
> 
> Thanks for your help, Am I Norml !
> 
> OMG, the numbers do tot up don't they! That space coming to 19 x 2000 means I wouldn't even have enough with my two lights, and the bulbs are massive! I'm going to go and start my own thread in the hope that people will come and give me tips as I go along - bit of a scary development on my current houseplants that I'm worried might make growing impossible.


please don't say spider mites.please don't say spider mites.please don't say spider mites.please don't say spider please don't say spider mites. please don't say spider mites. please don't say spider mites.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 4, 2010)

ucanduit said:


> my buddy gave me a 1000 W mh, so I plugged it in and then ran to the back of the house to watch my meter spin. WOW. fuk dat. bought some 105 W cfl's online and gave it a whirl. they worked very good, w/ not much of a diff. in elec. bill. did some res. online and bought 120 W led. supposedly this model is good for all growth phases, and plants responded nicely. I must say tho the plants did well w/ the cfl lites, i'm just to dam lazy to keep switching bulbs.


I have CFL's in every fixture in my house .. so i was hip to the amount they can save you on your bill even before i was using them to grow with but my main reason is their low heat signature because we get ALOT of flyovers here and last thing i need is them coupling a super high electric bill with a red hot room in my house .. now if i was gonna grow for distribution i might chance them just to get a monster crop to sell but truthfully just for myself ...the safer the better


----------



## Cigarillofellow94 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just bought one of those Jiffy Professional Greenhouses and began planting some mid-grade tiger seeds in it. It's only been a couple of days, but I do need all the knowledge I can get on this. Any advice?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 5, 2010)

Cigarillofellow94 said:


> I just bought one of those Jiffy Professional Greenhouses and began planting some mid-grade tiger seeds in it. It's only been a couple of days, but I do need all the knowledge I can get on this. Any advice?


there is a little more to it then just tossing some seeds in the dirt and a few months later you get weed .. lol i recommend reading all the new grower and help threads you can and especially everything on lighting and heat and nutrient needs .. good luck !!


----------



## Cigarillofellow94 (Feb 5, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> there is a little more to it then just tossing some seeds in the dirt and a few months later you get weed .. lol i recommend reading all the new grower and help threads you can and especially everything on lighting and heat and nutrient needs .. good luck !!


Thanks, & I also bought one of those Spot-Gro lights as well. I have been reading up on a few stuff, like lighting consistency, & watering as well. I know everything's not completely efficient, but I was hoping to get some advice from someone who's used the same type of easy grow greenhouse as I'm using.


----------



## pityrules (Feb 5, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> I have CFL's in every fixture in my house .. so i was hip to the amount they can save you on your bill even before i was using them to grow with but my main reason is their low heat signature because we get ALOT of flyovers here and last thing i need is them coupling a super high electric bill with a red hot room in my house .. now if i was gonna grow for distribution i might chance them just to get a monster crop to sell but truthfully just for myself ...the safer the better


.....hotspots, you say? Now I am starting to worry, Man it is just a plant, but I do have that giant bulb heating up the room. I just want to grow and smoke my own organic herb and the PO can PO! My lassaiz faire approach has brought me some trouble in the past, though. I wonder how much higher the electric bill has to be i order to raise eyebrows?

The only thing that I have against CFL's is that they contain mercury - which as long as you dont break them and recycle them properly is ok? better than jail anyway.

I am listening to my plants and for my first time grow I am pretty impressed! The white hairs are everywhere and lots of branches with buds on top and all over.

I can't really smell them, though.


Hey thanks for the advice re: not using tinfoil, I didn't know that.

Does anyone know if some strains just grow really, really slowly? I planted 3 mystery seeds, and 2 are big and dark green and bushy with big leaves, and the 3rd is a stubby little light green one - 'the runt'- although they were under the same conditions.


----------



## pityrules (Feb 5, 2010)

I looked through the posts and see that my 'runt plant's' problem may be N deficiency but I guess that I was wondering if this could just be another strain? Is a runty light green plant ever a good plant strain that hasn't grown up yet? maybe I hurt her feelings.....


----------



## astro.knotts (Feb 6, 2010)

Im hella new
started a grow journal 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300101-onyx-x-brains-choice.html

I could use some guidance.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 6, 2010)

pityrules said:


> I looked through the posts and see that my 'runt plant's' problem may be N deficiency but I guess that I was wondering if this could just be another strain? Is a runty light green plant ever a good plant strain that hasn't grown up yet? maybe I hurt her feelings.....



lol maybe you called it a runt too loudly in public and it is just really mad at you


----------



## The Lt. (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought that I would stop and say hey...I am new to the growing thing. I have decided to go with a basic fence post hydroponic setup. I have NO gardening experience, let alone hydroponic. This is just something that I took up just to do and turned into me becoming legal to grow plants as a caregiver for a few people in my area. Well anyway it seems like you have a great site here and look forward to learning a lot more!
Dan


----------



## robbzilla (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, name is rob, and I like to smoke weed. No but really just posted to introduce myself. 
I'll say nice to meet all of you in advance cause you all seem like pretty cool people from what I've seen.


----------



## Learninglots420 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello! Been trolling on the boards (and many of the other hundreds of MJ boards out there XD) to learn more about apartment grow box methods. Figured after I have some specifics nailed down I'd make a thread with any questions I can't find an answer to and hopefully meet some people that will follow along with my grow journal =D. Cheers!


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 6, 2010)

pityrules said:


> I looked through the posts and see that my 'runt plant's' problem may be N deficiency but I guess that I was wondering if this could just be another strain? Is a runty light green plant ever a good plant strain that hasn't grown up yet? maybe I hurt her feelings.....


i don't know what nutrients your using but i know from my experience if your getting yellow on the leaves it could be N deficiency or maybe over watering .. hard to tell some plants are way oversensitive also so id try a little of everything and just go one step at a time .. good luck !!


----------



## Buffaloson (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey im new. im from buffalo,NY. thinkin about growing, but not sure what the safest way is yet. just trying to learn more really.


----------



## pityrules (Feb 6, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> i don't know what nutrients your using but i know from my experience if your getting yellow on the leaves it could be N deficiency or maybe over watering .. hard to tell some plants are way oversensitive also so id try a little of everything and just go one step at a time .. good luck !!



thanks, yeah maybe I will give the runt another chance and some positive vibes, oh well at least my other 2 look so good by comparison. I wish that I knew about the molasses trick earlier - does anyone know if it is ever too late to start with the molasses, or does it need to be flushed along with the nutes? 

My buds are beautiful and plentiful in numbers, but kinda small. They have been flowering for about a month. They have lots of long hairs and I can see crystals forming on the small leaves around the buds. They don't smell like anything yet though.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 7, 2010)

pityrules said:


> thanks, yeah maybe I will give the runt another chance and some positive vibes, oh well at least my other 2 look so good by comparison. I wish that I knew about the molasses trick earlier - does anyone know if it is ever too late to start with the molasses, or does it need to be flushed along with the nutes?
> 
> My buds are beautiful and plentiful in numbers, but kinda small. They have been flowering for about a month. They have lots of long hairs and I can see crystals forming on the small leaves around the buds. They don't smell like anything yet though.


I honestly don't know if it is ever too late to start with the ole molasses trick but i know all through a grow it will sometimes work as a cure all for not so perky plants when all else fails and i know it does make a difference during budding so if i was you i would go ahead with it but that is your call really.
Man i wish my plants wasn't smelling strong yet..  .. my 8 plants i got going right now (Super Skunk) have my whole house fukt up big if i turn off their blower for even a second. i turned off the blower yesterday to change out the carbon filter and my wife came home and asked me if i had been getting high all over the house. i told her no i was just in here changing out the filters and she said soon as she walked in it smelled like burnt hippie BAD 
I told her it was the scent of good things to come...she just grinned and walked back out  good thing i live in the middle of NOWHERE and NOTHING ..


----------



## sloth600 (Feb 7, 2010)

hi im new here and im now starting my first grow with is whit widow, power africa, skunk#1. what is the best way to lower or rais ph levels cheers in advance .


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 7, 2010)

sloth600 said:


> hi im new here and im now starting my first grow with is whit widow, power africa, skunk#1. what is the best way to lower or rais ph levels cheers in advance .


 most people use ph up or ph down additives but you can also use bakeing soda or vinager to achieve the up or down effect also.


----------



## pityrules (Feb 7, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> I honestly don't know if it is ever too late to start with the ole molasses trick but i know all through a grow it will sometimes work as a cure all for not so perky plants when all else fails and i know it does make a difference during budding so if i was you i would go ahead with it but that is your call really.
> Man i wish my plants wasn't smelling strong yet..  .. my 8 plants i got going right now (Super Skunk) have my whole house fukt up big if i turn off their blower for even a second. i turned off the blower yesterday to change out the carbon filter and my wife came home and asked me if i had been getting high all over the house. i told her no i was just in here changing out the filters and she said soon as she walked in it smelled like burnt hippie BAD
> I told her it was the scent of good things to come...she just grinned and walked back out  good thing i live in the middle of NOWHERE and NOTHING ..


It sounds like you have some good smoke to look forward to.

I get so excited with my 3 babies but then when I read these posts I am humbled by the amount of knowledge available that I have yet to learn....I wish that I could get a degree in Marijuana! A doctorate, even. Student loans to grow pot. Scholarships, bursaries - it would be nice if the knowledge contained in the industry was recognised. 

Growing pot is the first practical thing that I have done with my science degree.

I just want a reliable source of clean herb to smoke.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 7, 2010)

pityrules said:


> It sounds like you have some good smoke to look forward to.
> 
> I get so excited with my 3 babies but then when I read these posts I am humbled by the amount of knowledge available that I have yet to learn....I wish that I could get a degree in Marijuana! A doctorate, even. Student loans to grow pot. Scholarships, bursaries - it would be nice if the knowledge contained in the industry was recognised.
> 
> ...


The real horticulturists work in the weed field and the real scientists grow the best dope 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/300440-budget-grower-how-grow-killer.html#post3757655


----------



## yforamteh (Feb 7, 2010)

Alright, hows it going im new to growing mj, I have 4 plants that are about a week old, they are about 3 inches tall and are just starting to develop their second pair of leaves, but i was abit hastey in planting these seeds and put then im a coke bottle in only abrout 3 inches of soil brfore really reading much about growing, i can see that the ends of the tap roots are too long for the bottoms of the conainers by a few inches are they too young to transplant yet? cheerrs


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 7, 2010)

yforamteh said:


> Alright, hows it going im new to growing mj, I have 4 plants that are about a week old, they are about 3 inches tall and are just starting to develop their second pair of leaves, but i was abit hastey in planting these seeds and put then im a coke bottle in only abrout 3 inches of soil brfore really reading much about growing, i can see that the ends of the tap roots are too long for the bottoms of the conainers by a few inches are they too young to transplant yet? cheerrs


did you put all 4 of them in the same coke bottle ??


----------



## natinelson (Feb 7, 2010)

heya im new here just started growing hope to show you guys some pics soon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2010)

Just smoked some sstiickkyy.... to celebrate recieving my seeds today.  and my bag seed experiment is going good too


----------



## FEElAYYY (Feb 8, 2010)

What's up rollitup!? I'm feelayyy! I was learning from grasscity but this site is far on better. Plus the members seem to be more knowledgeable here. I'm planing on starting to grown on my girls. I already have some seeds. Would love to get as much help as I can.


----------



## xREDx (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey all! New here don't smoke weed but looking for tips on growing it..


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 8, 2010)

xREDx said:


> Hey all! New here don't smoke weed but looking for tips on growing it..


if your not a weed smoker how will you ever know how good or how bad your final product is  ... are you just a bored hobbist ?? i knwo if you are doing it just to supliment your income you wont make much if your putting out BUNK and dont know it becuse you didn't sample it .. just a thought


----------



## taipanspunk (Feb 9, 2010)

yo! giving a shoutout to ya all!!

thank goodness for sites like this... I luv it!!


----------



## Colorado Kid (Feb 9, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I'm a brand new grower and cant wait to learn all of the tricks to a successful garden by reading the rollitup web site.


----------



## RogueReefer (Feb 9, 2010)

I came across this site while doing research on topping plants, (of which was very helpful.) Just wanted to say hi. I am a caregiver for my wife who is legal here in Oregon. Her grower is a relative with no exp. on this so I kinda "keep tabs" on everything...wink. Anyways, keep it green guys!!!


----------



## nowAdayz (Feb 9, 2010)

Just been poking 'round here for a couple weeks now and just last night my little one's cracked their shells. Happy to join the ranks of all you "croppers" out here.


----------



## Megalith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there,
I have been reading post here religiously for the last couple of weeks and decided to join. I have learned a great deal so far and enjoy my time here. Thanks to all who have contributed. I hope reap the results from your experience's.


----------



## KBRoaster (Feb 9, 2010)

KBRoaster here...just going to be a fly on the wall until I get a few cycles under my belt. Just trying to learn the basics and hoping to yield something  nice.

Thanks.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 10, 2010)

nowAdayz said:


> Just been poking 'round here for a couple weeks now and just last night my little one's cracked their shells. Happy to join the ranks of all you "croppers" out here.



what strain are you germinating ?? 

passes them the


----------



## HighLife 187 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, ive never grown outdoors before and i was hoping for some advice on where to plant, and what plants to use


----------



## boseke420 (Feb 10, 2010)

hi just a stone head here and i have been redin fourms for the pas idk maybe year so i decided to join and let me say thank you gents and ladies but i have one question i have 2 plants in a rubbermaid tote and one is a lst and the other is a regular plant the one thats just good ole mj is dieing somehow maybe to much water idk but the leaves shrivled up and turned yellow so i chopper off those nasty leave and just been letting her sit in there any advice???


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 10, 2010)

boseke420 said:


> hi just a stone head here and i have been redin fourms for the pas idk maybe year so i decided to join and let me say thank you gents and ladies but i have one question i have 2 plants in a rubbermaid tote and one is a lst and the other is a regular plant the one thats just good ole mj is dieing somehow maybe to much water idk but the leaves shrivled up and turned yellow so i chopper off those nasty leave and just been letting her sit in there any advice???


need alittle more info please...

how often and what are you feeding 
watering schedule
pot size compared to plant size
we cant help if we don't know specifics


----------



## CBRider09 (Feb 10, 2010)

hey whats up everyone im new here and am about to embark on the great and fullfilling journey of growing in my closet...LOL... im going to start a new thread cause ive never even thought about growing up untill about 2 months ago when my grandma introduced me to gardening and i just fell in love...so i thought ive been smoking for a good 6+ years so why not just start a nice lil garden in my closet...so any kinda help tips and what i might need to get started would be greatly appriciated!!! happy tokin


----------



## brandobeanz (Feb 10, 2010)

i am a new indoor grower with a 150 watt HPS 3 plant setup in a closet i need help with tricks to improve quality and yeild and also just proper indoor plant care i have grown outdoor before and done research on growing indoor hope you guys can help thnx


----------



## ToastedKat (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi there everyone. Glad to have found you. Been hanging around Yahooka and saw a link here so thought I'd hop over and check it out. You people are amazing. THANKS for sharing the information. How horrible the world would be without you!    HUGGGGGG!

I'm sure I'll be asking tons of stupid questions. Really stupid. I bet I might even win a prize. 

Mega grannie hugs to everyone.
ToastedKat


----------



## Noobplanter (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright guys, I am truly a new guy. I am new...obviously and I need help. I've checked the forum a LITTLE bit and I can't really find what I'm looking for. So I am growing indoors because one: I was going to plant in the swamp which is apart of my four acre land and that's 2 acres worth of swamp except that I don't think weed can grow in salt water. Two: It's winter and everything dies and like i said I don't know anything but I don't think weed is evergreen lol. Three: We have an airbase close by and they fly an Apache helicopter over the swamp to look for drugs! And that wouldn't bother me except that everything in the swamp is brown and a bright green pot plant wouldn't really blend in. So I decided to grow inside my attic. I have two seeds and I have no clue what they are. I live in Texas if that helps any its around 40 right now so that doesn't help much with light. But I did look up materials. I plan on buying an HPS? I think it's called, an HPS light sometime soon and some plastic black trays they use at Home Depot. I have a box fan that can run for 24 hours a day and I am going to buy a timer for the light. Another question, does painting the walls white of the growing space really help that much? I need some major help, Please PM me as it is much easier for me to remember haha.


----------



## suspendedinair (Feb 10, 2010)

Very new to the site as well as this being my first grow. What should the water temperature be?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 10, 2010)

ToastedKat said:


> Hi there everyone. Glad to have found you. Been hanging around Yahooka and saw a link here so thought I'd hop over and check it out. You people are amazing. THANKS for sharing the information. How horrible the world would be without you!    HUGGGGGG!
> 
> I'm sure I'll be asking tons of stupid questions. Really stupid. I bet I might even win a prize.
> 
> ...


The only stupid question is the one you never ask .. then fuck up


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 10, 2010)

suspendedinair said:


> Very new to the site as well as this being my first grow. What should the water temperature be?



room temperature is good unless your running a hydro then id say about 80 degrees i think .. mostly a soil grower ..


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 10, 2010)

Noobplanter said:


> Alright guys, I am truly a new guy. I am new...obviously and I need help. I've checked the forum a LITTLE bit and I can't really find what I'm looking for. So I am growing indoors because one: I was going to plant in the swamp which is apart of my four acre land and that's 2 acres worth of swamp except that I don't think weed can grow in salt water. Two: It's winter and everything dies and like i said I don't know anything but I don't think weed is evergreen lol. Three: We have an airbase close by and they fly an Apache helicopter over the swamp to look for drugs! And that wouldn't bother me except that everything in the swamp is brown and a bright green pot plant wouldn't really blend in. So I decided to grow inside my attic. I have two seeds and I have no clue what they are. I live in Texas if that helps any its around 40 right now so that doesn't help much with light. But I did look up materials. I plan on buying an HPS? I think it's called, an HPS light sometime soon and some plastic black trays they use at Home Depot. I have a box fan that can run for 24 hours a day and I am going to buy a timer for the light. Another question, does painting the walls white of the growing space really help that much? I need some major help, Please PM me as it is much easier for me to remember haha.


1. in a small place HPS is ok but it will light your temps up like a Xmas tree when they do flyovers .. CFL's are great for small spaces and don't change your heat signature hardly at all ..
2. sounds like your on the right track for supply's .. 
3. yes painting the walls flat white works wonders...it keeps the light reflecting around and helps your plants get more of the light deeper into them .. don't use tinfoil it causes heat spotting ..

think i got em all lol ..


----------



## BongKong420 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok so I was just playing around and found some good organic soil and I found a seed. I put it in a planter and saw what happened..... It popped up. Know I don't know what to do. I found two clamp lights and two 125w spiral CFLs and I was just curious if they would help it grow?? I want to do it inside my closet. 
Thank you to any response.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 11, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Ok so I was just playing around and found some good organic soil and I found a seed. I put it in a planter and saw what happened..... It popped up. Know I don't know what to do. I found two clamp lights and two 125w spiral CFLs and I was just curious if they would help it grow?? I want to do it inside my closet.
> Thank you to any response.


lol of corse the lights will help keep them down about 2 or 3 inches from the top of the plant and you might want to as soon as it tosses out some branches to put a slow moving fan on it so it will strengthen its stalk but keep the lights close so it wont stretch out and fall over and die .. i suggest you do some major reading of the threads here you will learn ALOT about the art of growing and good luck to you


----------



## suspendedinair (Feb 11, 2010)

K having problems transplanted my girls from a smaller system to a larger one 2 days ago. Growing 3 with a 150w hps(18/6) they are in 2 gallons of water with a air pump for a 15 gallon tank only using a spliter to 2 - 12" air stones(24/0) 7.5 ml of Pureblend ProGro and 5ml of Sweet. fan on 24/0 leaves look very healthy and green but they are starting to sag any suggestions? They just started showing these signs this morning.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 11, 2010)

suspendedinair said:


> K having problems transplanted my girls from a smaller system to a larger one 2 days ago. Growing 3 with a 150w hps(18/6) they are in 2 gallons of water with a air pump for a 15 gallon tank only using a spliter to 2 - 12" air stones(24/0) 7.5 ml of Pureblend ProGro and 5ml of Sweet. fan on 24/0 leaves look very healthy and green but they are starting to sag any suggestions? They just started showing these signs this morning.



probably stress because conditions changed a little give it a little time and will probably snap right out of it


----------



## xREDx (Feb 11, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> if your not a weed smoker how will you ever know how good or how bad your final product is  ... are you just a bored hobbist ?? i knwo if you are doing it just to supliment your income you wont make much if your putting out BUNK and dont know it becuse you didn't sample it .. just a thought


I don't know about being bored but Hydroponics just seems like a fun hobbie to get into, I can smoke a little but there is high chance I will thro up I can always get mates to test it for me?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 11, 2010)

xREDx said:


> I don't know about being bored but Hydroponics just seems like a fun hobbie to get into, I can smoke a little but there is high chance I will thro up I can always get mates to test it for me?


sounds like a plan


----------



## Noobplanter (Feb 11, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> 1. in a small place HPS is ok but it will light your temps up like a Xmas tree when they do flyovers .. CFL's are great for small spaces and don't change your heat signature hardly at all ..
> 2. sounds like your on the right track for supply's ..
> 3. yes painting the walls flat white works wonders...it keeps the light reflecting around and helps your plants get more of the light deeper into them .. don't use tinfoil it causes heat spotting ..
> 
> think i got em all lol ..


Another question for you Am I Nrml, or a few. Is it all right to grow it outside when its around 46 degrees and raining?...it will be gone in about a week but that's still awhile and thank you for telling me about the tin foil thing i was really looking into it, I guess I will grow it inside my closet since its a small space, white walls already. When I water it do I have to let the water drain out? or should I? I mean I read that everywhere but there's alot of new people just planting it and I'm not hearing anything about draining excess water. How big of a pot should I get? I need it to make it till summer so I can then plant it outside. Send me a URL of a pot or something from home depot or just google images please and thank you so much.


----------



## greencrack1985 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey all, just joined and i am just about to start growing some ganja dwarf lowrider seeds from amserdam in my basement. ive been told its a pretty simple plant to grow, but are there any suggestions that may help my first time process? i have a background in horticulture, but i grow turf, not pot plants. So i have a basic knowledge of plants. So i was just wondering if there were any tips out there to make my first time a success!! thanks so much, happy growing


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Feb 11, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/186947-charts-charts-more-charts.html

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html

Those are the three links that will help you more than anything else on this site. Go nuts people.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 11, 2010)

Noobplanter said:


> Another question for you Am I Nrml, or a few. Is it all right to grow it outside when its around 46 degrees and raining?...it will be gone in about a week but that's still awhile and thank you for telling me about the tin foil thing i was really looking into it, I guess I will grow it inside my closet since its a small space, white walls already. When I water it do I have to let the water drain out? or should I? I mean I read that everywhere but there's alot of new people just planting it and I'm not hearing anything about draining excess water. How big of a pot should I get? I need it to make it till summer so I can then plant it outside. Send me a URL of a pot or something from home depot or just google images please and thank you so much.


i would personaly keep it inside till your going to get some decent temps with at least 65 to 70 degrees at night .. and one thing no one really covers on this site is that sometimes MJ doesn't like to be switched from inside to outside and vise versa ... I've had plants that was healthy as a horse drop dead practically overnight doing it .. 
now for watering you want to just moisten the entire soil base not drown it in water .. my advise is water it slowly till it is just starting to come out the bottom and then stop .. its better to have to water more offen than to have it sitting in a muddy mess not being able to breath ..


----------



## roor420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys im Taylor I have been smoking for about 3yrs now and I gotta say I love it. I have 2 Roors a zumo and a streamroller i will have to post pics up of them. Keep tokin


----------



## kokokoko (Feb 11, 2010)

hi i'm new


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 12, 2010)

roor420 said:


> Hey guys im Taylor I have been smoking for about 3yrs now and I gotta say I love it. I have 2 Roors a zumo and a streamroller i will have to post pics up of them. Keep tokin


i do so love my steamroller


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 12, 2010)

kokokoko said:


> hi i'm new


welcome to RIU feel free to jump in on any conversations you see fit just try to stick to the tread topics or they get kinda mad  this is a great place to just hang out and talk with fellow stoners or gather some killer knowledge of cultivateing our favorite past time


----------



## infinitihigh (Feb 12, 2010)

hey im tony from vancouver wa. any people from around this area add me on RIU.. i just started growing 4 plants (trainwreck) i got a simple set up for the first time my box size is 2x2x3 everything coverd with foil seeds have sprouted they are in jiffys under a 85w compact fl have a homemade co2 container help me out to grow some dank bud for personal use  been smoking for 4 years and tiered of using my unemployment money on bud


----------



## First1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi I am new to the site i just recived some seeds froman actually bank. but about 2 months ago i have came across a mystery seed in my bag so i have been expeirementing with that one before i plant any other i am very new to gardening and seem to have kept my plant alive i have no clue on the strain i got in the bad but i know i will be needing to advice and i sure could use some hint and tips i will be germinting my first bought seed in the next few days it is a SADHU from mandala so any help would me much appreciated

Thank You


----------



## jkwazapman (Feb 14, 2010)

im trying to find seeds to grow outdour because springs here in two months idk should i start in april or may?and how long is the hole prosses? :germinating,planting,growing,growing,and drying? 3 months 4 months what?how long would that take all together?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 14, 2010)

jkwazapman said:


> im trying to find seeds to grow outdour because springs here in two months idk should i start in april or may?and how long is the hole prosses? :germinating,planting,growing,growing,and drying? 3 months 4 months what?how long would that take all together?


all seeds will grow outdoors well some just dont grow indoors worth a shit lol if its your first grow use bag-seed so if you fuck up your not out much .. and the best i can tell you is sew them as soon as spring hits good and cut em down before the first frost hits .. im not much of a outside person so someone else might be able to help you more


----------



## yer man (Feb 14, 2010)

can anyone help i have bad problem 1 of my plants have got cupping leaves they are curling inwards and standing straight up the buds are plenty but very small im feeding coco a+b in soil +boost the ph is 7 the light is 400 hpi its about 18 inch from top of plant iv moved it away but did not do anything.
the plant is also stretching its also going light green thanks if anyone can help


----------



## pastaparty (Feb 14, 2010)

anyone in these forums from my area? Woodstock IL


----------



## Potato42 (Feb 14, 2010)

I found this forum had a lot of good answers to the questions I had about growing and here I am. I did a grow about 9 years ago that turned out decent for a first grow. I'm looking now to set up a closet and really want to do it the right way. I have yet to order anything but I plan on an air cooled 400W switchable, an exhaust fan, some primo seeds, and all the minor trimmings a grow room needs. It will be a soil and scrog grow.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 14, 2010)

yer man said:


> can anyone help i have bad problem 1 of my plants have got cupping leaves they are curling inwards and standing straight up the buds are plenty but very small im feeding coco a+b in soil +boost the ph is 7 the light is 400 hpi its about 18 inch from top of plant iv moved it away but did not do anything.
> the plant is also stretching its also going light green thanks if anyone can help


if its stretching the light is to far away 
cupping and leaves turning light green means nutrient lockout and your not getting enough N flush the plant good and put her on a diet of strait water for a couple weeks then reintroduce the nutrients at half strength and pray ..


----------



## mastermind303033 (Feb 14, 2010)

For the good of all stoners everywhere click the link

http://ihatejade.com/


----------



## brownster (Feb 14, 2010)

hi every1 brownster ere, just wanted to say ello


----------



## Cmatthiu43 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, C.Matt here.
Starting (what I hope will be..) a kick ass grow up! Just finished the room, and am hanging mylar + installing fans tonight! Super-excited!

Let me know if you think the goal in my signature is feasible


----------



## TuffGonG2010 (Feb 14, 2010)

Check out my blue cheese and tell me what ya think!!


----------



## gwhunran (Feb 14, 2010)

Newbie growing MJ. Tried outdoors many many years ago and either flooed out or got ripped off. I now have a place of my own and designed an outbilding that has no forced are but open soffet vents and a ridge vent. A plan on running all my ventillation through the soffet vents using exhaust. I have constructed two separate rooms. One for veg using T8's and drip system. The other room is for flowering and will be drain and fill using a 3'x3' tray, rockwool and hydraton. I will be using a 600W HPS vented on both ends to pull from one soffet and the other soffet vet with a canfan on it to exhaust the hot air. I will also be a couple of motored fans for exhaust and induction.
The growing area maintains great temperaturs throughout the spring, summer, and early fall even with out ventilation. It is covered by large hardwood trees that give it almost constant shade and our climate is typically low humidityl
I still have to hang the black light block and light the rooms. I will be using mylar on the areas around the plants.
I plan on using GH Nutes.


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2010)

Hay, wats up everyone. My name is Ricky. I basically joined this site because I love smokeing pot. Although I am on hold at the moment because I was told I will be drug tested in March for my job(annual thing). I was givin 5 clones from my supervisor at work because he owed me some money and couldn't pay me back. I have never grown weed before but I hope this website will alow me to move from mushroom growing (sorry Shroomey.com putting you guys on hold) to cannabis growing. I'm a laid back guy who likes to get along with everyone. I don't like loud people because they are a buzz kil . I also love building things(I'm very crafty) and over all cultivating.


----------



## kingroller (Feb 15, 2010)

Yo, I'm here to read up before I make my second attempt this summer - or as soon as I get my shit figured out. I got a lot to learn about lights and feed and all that, but I'm pretty well versed in the smoking side of things, so at least I know what I'm aiming for. I also wan to get more involved in the legalising cannabis movement, as I would love the freedom to set-up a double room-sized grow and experiment with different techniques. My first attempt was in a small wardrobe so a double-room sized area seems like an entire field to me right now.


----------



## suspendedinair (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm growing 3 girls with a 150hps but i was talking to this guy and hey said the best i would be able to get is one plant come harvest time if this is true should i use cfls to supplement lighting?


----------



## damunchies (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey!! whats up i am a total newb to growing tried it once 10 years agao, total disaster lol.. with the way things are now a days cant afford the $400 oz's anymore so gonna produce my own..for me and the wife..i am sure i will ask lots of stupid ??? i will try and search threads before reposting crap..cool site cant wait to get started.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

suspendedinair said:


> I'm growing 3 girls with a 150hps but i was talking to this guy and hey said the best i would be able to get is one plant come harvest time if this is true should i use cfls to supplement lighting?


don't believe everything you read because some people think you cant get a good crop without running 1000 watt lights and blowers that recycle the room air 5 times a second and 250 dollar nutrients .. truth is i run CFL's exclusively for my grows and i pull down some really dank shyt you can probably do 3 or 4 plants on that lighting as long as you use a couple cfl's down low to supplement it
hell long as it smokes smooth and gets you stoned .. who gives a shit lmfao


----------



## yer man (Feb 15, 2010)

thank you for the reply i carnt put the light any closer it is burning the plant if i give the plant a good flush will it help the small buds grow or will they stay the same


----------



## suspendedinair (Feb 15, 2010)

Am I Norml I appreciate the all the help you've given me probably be asking alot more questions before harvest


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

yer man said:


> thank you for the reply i carnt put the light any closer it is burning the plant if i give the plant a good flush will it help the small buds grow or will they stay the same


all flushing does is wash away nutrients the plant needs
when it comes to flushing unless you overdid it on your nutrients ..it taint a toilet...don't flush it

bring your light down as close as possible..and just let her go so she can recover... the biggest newbie mistake is fucking with the plant too much and obsessing over every little thing..

relax feed it water it talk to it and smoke it later


----------



## First1 (Feb 15, 2010)

how close can i put my 175watt MH with out burning or damaging my girl


----------



## aLes Floyd (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there from Argentina!
I'm 19 and now that i move from my hometown cause of my studies i'm livin alone so why don't to share the company with some green ladys 
A friend of mine will going to send me some seeds of skunk n°1 and hash plant so in a few days i will start with my my first indoor homegrown.

Now i will to take a look around and get some information and advices about the best way to start.

Peace out everybody!

P.S: sorry for my medium english level, if you see a mistake please let me know to do it better next time.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

First1 said:


> how close can i put my 175watt MH with out burning or damaging my girl


the best way to tell where to put your light is put your hand over the top of the plant/plants in the center where it shines the hottest...if it burns you even alittle bit it will burn your plants move it till you stop getting blisters but test it after each move to make sure...since they will grow in the dark care must be taken that they wont grow into the hot spot thus burning their selves when the light comes back on in the morning ..its trial and error but you will get the hang of it soon enough with that testing method 

hope i helped you out


----------



## Noobplanter (Feb 15, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> i would personaly keep it inside till your going to get some decent temps with at least 65 to 70 degrees at night .. and one thing no one really covers on this site is that sometimes MJ doesn't like to be switched from inside to outside and vise versa ... I've had plants that was healthy as a horse drop dead practically overnight doing it ..
> now for watering you want to just moisten the entire soil base not drown it in water .. my advise is water it slowly till it is just starting to come out the bottom and then stop .. its better to have to water more offen than to have it sitting in a muddy mess not being able to breath ..


Thank you so much your a big help. I still need to buy supplies and everything before I go on asking anymore questions.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

Noobplanter said:


> Thank you so much your a big help. I still need to buy supplies and everything before I go on asking anymore questions.


added you and also sent you a big ass list 

good luck and if you need anything else just pm me


----------



## purplebibble (Feb 15, 2010)

just checking in and wanted to say what's up to the world!


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

purplebibble said:


> just checking in and wanted to say what's up to the world!


what up!! Purps !!


----------



## DKDK211 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey whats going on just wanting to tell people to come check out my plant and tell me if it is going good will take any coments and help thank you i am new to this!


----------



## CyberSecks (Feb 16, 2010)

ah i love this forum 
rollitup.com ftw


----------



## suspendedinair (Feb 16, 2010)

Back again more question as you know i have 3 girls with 150 hps plus added 2 5500k cfls they are about 10 inchces tall and really bushy anything i can do to reduce the girth without affecting the yield? Also all three of my girls are starting to sprout 9 finger leaves is this normal?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 16, 2010)

suspendedinair said:


> Back again more question as you know i have 3 girls with 150 hps plus added 2 5500k cfls they are about 10 inchces tall and really bushy anything i can do to reduce the girth without affecting the yield? Also all three of my girls are starting to sprout 9 finger leaves is this normal?


a leaf is a leaf


----------



## Burnable24 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here to introduce myself. am a new grower with high hopes. though it's a bumpy road to success. hope to gain support!


----------



## mastermind303033 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://ihatejade.com/


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey! Haggis here,on my first indoor grow 250w hps,Skunk #1 in soil.Also going to try out a Hydro system soon Flo gro 500.Anybody used this system before?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 17, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Hey! Haggis here,on my first indoor grow 250w hps,Skunk #1 in soil.Also going to try out a Hydro system soon Flo gro 500.Anybody used this system before?


nope my skunks like the dirt


----------



## TheRoninJester (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My knickname is RJ hence "Ronin Jester"? Anyway's, I helped a friend win a bet (unfortunately!) because they said I couldn't keep ANYTHING alive. Turns out he was right, I have a god given brown thumb. But I'm hoping self enlightenment, reading, surfing the web, and this secret hands-on experience I'm currently involved in with some bag seeds I snuck out of my friends stash, well I'm hoping to turn that all around and do my new little friends justice. So far I've brought it back from the brink three times and it's just about a month old.

I'm sorry for my skills, I'm learning. And hello!


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 17, 2010)

TheRoninJester said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My knickname is RJ hence "Ronin Jester"? Anyway's, I helped a friend win a bet (unfortunately!) because they said I couldn't keep ANYTHING alive. Turns out he was right, I have a god given brown thumb. But I'm hoping self enlightenment, reading, surfing the web, and this secret hands-on experience I'm currently involved in with some bag seeds I snuck out of my friends stash, well I'm hoping to turn that all around and do my new little friends justice. So far I've brought it back from the brink three times and it's just about a month old.
> 
> I'm sorry for my skills, I'm learning. And hello!


 FUCK that is some sad pictures .. gonna make me go talk to my girls and tell them daddy loves them .. SHIT!!


----------



## Nakah (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm new hi.


----------



## BellaNina (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok so I'm a rookie on growing. I just got my first plant a week
ago which my husband found on a job site. There were originally 2 but one was a male, so I got rid of it. I don't know how old the plant is, it was found in a small pot so I just transplanted it to a larger one with Miracle grow potting soil. I now found out prob. not the best choice of soil. I will post a pic below so I can get feedback pls. The tips of bottom leaves were yellow when we got the plant so Im hoping that it will go away with time. I want to grow indoors and just using a flourescent light for now. I have been watering about 2-3 times a week. Any tips or suggestions will greatly be appreciated!!&#58400;
The link below is the plant when we got it:
http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy170/Bellaninafl/6f7656bb.jpg
Here is a link to the pic of the plant after transplanting yesterday:
http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy170/Bellaninafl/0602a5dc.jpg


----------



## BellaNina (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello all! I'm a rookie to growing so your input and tips would really help. My husband found 2 plants on a job site. I don't know how old the plants are. The bottom leaves are kinda wilted and yellow. Here's a link to the pic of them;
http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy170/Bellaninafl/6f7656bb.jpg
We got rid of one since I found out it was a male. I also transplanted the female last night to a larger pot with miracle grow potting mix (which I now found out prob. wasn't the best idea.) I keep a flourescent light on it for about 16 hrs a day and water 2-3 times a week. Not sure if this is the most accurate method during this stage. Anyways here is a pic of the female now;
http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy170/Bellaninafl/6664b82a.jpg
Thanks!!


----------



## FoX420 (Feb 18, 2010)

hey my plant just reached one month old and it is at 14in, can anyone tell me if it is growing at a heathy rate. i will be posting some pics of it later


----------



## trustyslyboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello all. I am new here and wanted to introduce myself. Planning on starting a grow soon. I grew outdoors years ago. Never indoors though. I'll be thankful for any advice I receive.


----------



## LOKY49er (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey all, a bit new to growing. I am learning to do it indoors, I started out with 5 girls and now I am down to three, who are three weeks old today. I didn't know that it could have been so easy to bring back the 2 that have died. I will be posting some pictures to see if they are healthy. Glad to get advice soon. Thanks!!


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 19, 2010)

LOKY49er said:


> Hey all, a bit new to growing. I am learning to do it indoors, I started out with 5 girls and now I am down to three, who are three weeks old today. I didn't know that it could have been so easy to bring back the 2 that have died. I will be posting some pictures to see if they are healthy. Glad to get advice soon. Thanks!!


oo i like pictures...post away ill be watching im subscribed to this thread


----------



## justintym2 (Feb 19, 2010)

justintym2 here i have a hydro set up, my plants look good but i have some cupping goin on they are less than a month i have pics in prof.any sugestions


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 19, 2010)

justintym2 said:


> justintym2 her i have a hydro set up my plants look goor but i have some cupping goin on they are less than a month i have pics in prof.any sugestions


you will find that if you don't post your pix in the thread you prolly wont get help no one wants to go digging after profiles


----------



## justintym2 (Feb 19, 2010)

ok how do i do that please and thnk you


----------



## justintym2 (Feb 19, 2010)

http://https://www.rollitup.org/members/justintym2-albums-my-meds-picture109740-mine-feb-19-001-day.jpg


----------



## justintym2 (Feb 19, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/justintym2-albums-my-meds-picture109740-mine-feb-19-001-day.jpg


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 19, 2010)

i added you and also posted a reply for you


----------



## yeah i want cheesy poofs (Feb 20, 2010)

Very happy to have found this place. I am learning so much so fast. Hoping to start a personal sized CFL grow soon. Thank you for all the great information. I will be spending alot of time here.


----------



## hermansmoke12 (Feb 20, 2010)

well its my first time and i planted this plant in december and idk what it is i dnt know anything about it i wana know what strain it is and if its male or female


----------



## suspendedinair (Feb 20, 2010)

when can i start flowering? My girls are about a foot tall and almost 2 months old very green and very healthy. Not looking for a huge yield just wanted to make sure i have a good grow room so used regular seeds want to start some Satori seeds that i got.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 21, 2010)

hermansmoke12 said:


> well its my first time and i planted this plant in december and idk what it is i dnt know anything about it i wana know what strain it is and if its male or female
> 
> View attachment 721704


as far as strain its hard telling but from the leaves it looks very indica and as for sex you wont be able to tell that without flowering it or a clone of it..


----------



## Bustythickness (Feb 21, 2010)

My profile pic is my plants I have two NY disel ladies there 2 weeks into flowering now


----------



## Marlo (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I am a new member of the forum and a newbie on growing marijuana!

I just started making a pc growbox and learning things on how to grow my own weed!As far as i read it seems like an easy job with lots of tips that have to consider.
I hope to find the right way to do it and one day smoke me own,pure cannabis!

See you arround,
Marlo [or Greg,whatever you like  ]


----------



## cooley150 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi, I just joined this forum and I wanted to let every one know I'm here. I'm a newbie grower and just getting started on my first crop. I have an 8x8x6(6' tall ceiling...in a basement) room with a 1000 watt Magnum XXXL 8" "The OCHO" ...lol. and a 38 special 75 can filter with a 6" Wind tunnel in-line fan exhausting the air through the light and out of the enclosed room. I am using the Ebb & Grow bucket system(24 buckets). My room temp is a constant 75 degrees with 40-50% humidity. I haven't fired up the Ebb & Grow yet, but planning on doing it tomorrow. Will this add more humidity to the room and what are your opinions on my set up so far. Thanks!!!


----------



## hermansmoke12 (Feb 21, 2010)

someone give me help for this plant pls i dnt know anything about it pls gve me tips and info plssss


----------



## legalizeforus (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello fellow rollitup members, thought i would introduce myself. Just joined and just planning on my first grow soon here. Been reading alot about all the different ways to grow without soil. Trying to get more knowlegde from people that are growing at the moment and maybe they can help me figure out which one best suits my needs. The name is LP. I hope to meet some new people and help the medical marijuana movement! Thanks


----------



## adub12valve (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello everyone, just enjoying reading everything and excited to start growing. Its an honor to be here


----------



## Pyromattiac (Feb 21, 2010)

Whats up everybody


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 22, 2010)

hey can anyone tell me how to put a link to my growjournal in my signature?
i can put the bare link working, but it just reads as the url, not the link title

thanks


----------



## chow (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello all,Im from the UK and im on my 2nd grow,Super Haze from seed.Only germinated 2 days ago so pics are not worth taking yet,I will however,be puting some up soon.Looking forward to some interesting ideas and tips.


----------



## poptart2006 (Feb 24, 2010)

Im just starting to grow this season, i cant wait!


----------



## m23mark (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi guys.

I have recentley started growing (6 months) just on here to learn more and hopefully will be able to contribute in future.
But whats all this "starnger" and "learning to roll" about?? im guessing the longer i use the site the higher my score gets maybe?...

Anyhow look forward to sharing some grow tips with you all!!
Mark


----------



## The420Times (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Rollitup, Just wanted to say hey and see how every one is doing. We are really excited to be apart of your forum


----------



## STZ (Feb 24, 2010)

Whats happenin' RIU? My name is STZ and i'm from Northern California. I'm not really a newbie but I feel I should reintroduce myself. I used to post here ages ago but I stopped growing and posting for a while...but now i'm back with an all-new-for-2010 handle and i'm ready to get back into it. I know ill be needing the info and knowledge of this awesome site and its members to grow to my maximum potential. Who knows maybe ill even be able to help someone here and there  Well with that said, i'm off to the forums have a great one everybody. Peace!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I am new here and wanted to say hello. I have been reading these forums for a couple of months and decided to join a few weeks ago. I am currently building a grow cab and hope to start germinating in a week or so. I am going to start out with some auto ak-47 to get a grow under my belt. I look forward to showing my cab when I am done with it and hope to get some good tips from you all.
See ya later


----------



## otm shank (Feb 24, 2010)

hey everyone
im from oz and just failed a bunch of plants and wanna learn more
peace


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, I am new here and thought I would say Hi. I am a total-newb grower, with a shitload of questions, and am happy to have found this place. I wish I would have found this place a lot sooner, shit happens right. I look forward to running in to some of you around here.


----------



## Echronic (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello Im a new member, currently growing my second and third plants. Although my plants look healthy, I know that over time, nurient rich soil becoms increasingly acidic. I've recently purchased a pH up, pH down, general hydroponics pH adjustment kit. I was wondering if any of you have any knowledge about specific measurements for adjusting pH properly, as well as creating a nuetural to slighly acidic solution, that I can water with.


----------



## bgoldwater (Feb 25, 2010)

how do i ask people questions i joined to bounce ideas off of the wall and to see if i could realy supply my own habbitt


----------



## rookie504 (Feb 25, 2010)

I got 2 questions....1 is I put my plant back into veg stage b/c it is aonly 5 1/2 inches and it has trichomes, is this ok and # 2 question is how can I get my plants to grow taller quicker, I have 2 that are 2 mnths old and they are like I said above, do u think my light are to close, to see visually I have pics on my profile....Thx for any help ;0)


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 25, 2010)

rookie504 said:


> I got 2 questions....1 is I put my plant back into veg stage b/c it is aonly 5 1/2 inches and it has trichomes, is this ok and # 2 question is how can I get my plants to grow taller quicker, I have 2 that are 2 mnths old and they are like I said above, do u think my light are to close, to see visually I have pics on my profile....Thx for any help ;0)


no one is going to go digging after your profile to get pix just post them in the main room through photobucket or some such place and you will get faster responces


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 25, 2010)

bgoldwater said:


> how do i ask people questions i joined to bounce ideas off of the wall and to see if i could realy supply my own habbitt


ummm you asked a question ...lol...its all good just toss it in the thread and someone will answer you


----------



## teo420 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello to all,

great website tons of usefull info I found here and decided to join show u my babies 
ask some dumb questions maybe


----------



## Cpt. SeaWeed (Feb 25, 2010)

Cpt. SeaWeed here, finially getting on roll it up to get in touch with all my fellow growers and stoners alike. I have a nice operation going with a full sea of green. Looking to get high with a little help from my friends


----------



## pryodex (Feb 25, 2010)

No time like the present to get thigs started and give it a try. a friendly friend of mine bestowed me a seedling a while back and now moved out from home Im going on a DIY bonanza. 

Thank you all for your priceless Knowledge!


----------



## rookie504 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok so u dont have to see my pics to answer these questions for me.......
I got 2 questions....1 is I put my plant back into veg stage b/c it is only 5 1/2 inches and it has trichomes, is this ok and # 2 question is how can I get my plants to grow taller quicker, I have 2 that are 2 mnths old and they are 5 1/2 inches like I said above....any suggestions? Thx for any help ;0)


----------



## redtagspecial (Feb 25, 2010)

i have a ? for someone that knows what they are doing i am a first time grower and have a few ?s first i have a pc grow box whats the watts i should use and what ph should i b at and also i started some nice seeds and they were doing good till bout 9 days then the bottom leaves (cotyledon leaves) are turning yellow and have brown spots on them my leaves are saggy and also have brown spots on the rest of the leaves and my stem is brown what can i do if anything please help


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 25, 2010)

redtagspecial said:


> i have a ? for someone that knows what they are doing i am a first time grower and have a few ?s first i have a pc grow box whats the watts i should use and what ph should i b at and also i started some nice seeds and they were doing good till bout 9 days then the bottom leaves (cotyledon leaves) are turning yellow and have brown spots on them my leaves are saggy and also have brown spots on the rest of the leaves and my stem is brown what can i do if anything please help


since its a pc case i would go with a couple 100 watt equivalent (26 watt) CFL's make sure they are movable

if you had it in miracle grow potting soil you probably nutrient burned them and it could also be you had the light too close and overloaded them with light if they are just babes ... hard to tell really could have been about anything ...there is only about 130 thousand ways to kill a seedling


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 25, 2010)

rookie504 said:


> Ok so u dont have to see my pics to answer these questions for me.......
> I got 2 questions....1 is I put my plant back into veg stage b/c it is only 5 1/2 inches and it has trichomes, is this ok and # 2 question is how can I get my plants to grow taller quicker, I have 2 that are 2 mnths old and they are 5 1/2 inches like I said above....any suggestions? Thx for any help ;0)


1. re vegging a plant because it was too short sometimes isn't very wise dependent on the type of plant... there is some MJ plats that only get 2 feet tall in their whole life span..you could have a short strain and just didn't know it
2. if you honestly think it needs to grow more then put the lights back on 18/6 and go back to vegg nutrients and see what happens ..


----------



## Crusty Green Jeans (Feb 26, 2010)

The title should let some of you know just how old I am or appear. Nowadays, it would just be Dude. As seen on South Park, Kyle calls all "Dude". Back in my day, Dude was just for Guys. No disrespect to the ladies out there. And for the women that aren't ladies, you can always email me Muhahaha!

I am new to this kinda stuff and will be slow at somethings, so please be patient with me.

If there is anyone out there that can direct me to clones in the LA-OC areas, please feel free to contact me. Looking for indica dominate mostly, while wanting to try as many as possible to see what works best for me.

Your friend and mine,

Crusty


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 26, 2010)

Crusty Green Jeans said:


> The title should let some of you know just how old I am or appear. Nowadays, it would just be Dude. As seen on South Park, Kyle calls all "Dude". Back in my day, Dude was just for Guys. No disrespect to the ladies out there. And for the women that aren't ladies, you can always email me Muhahaha!
> 
> I am new to this kinda stuff and will be slow at somethings, so please be patient with me.
> 
> ...


why buy off a cloner when you can just plant a seed and make all the clones you want


----------



## bgoldwater (Feb 26, 2010)

i have never grown need some help
will cfls work good enough and what size or wattage light? I have read that soil like scotts potting soil has a ph of 6 or so is good for an indoor grow? do i need to put perlite in the soil? will this soil leave my plants needing food and at what point? is there a way to lessen the smell? will this combo actually produce nething worth while?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 26, 2010)

bgoldwater said:


> i have never grown need some help
> will cfls work good enough and what size or wattage light? I have read that soil like scotts potting soil has a ph of 6 or so is good for an indoor grow? do i need to put perlite in the soil? will this soil leave my plants needing food and at what point? is there a way to lessen the smell? will this combo actually produce nething worth while?


at least a 100 watt equivalent(26 watt) per plant
perilite is always good..
i would watch the plants closely and introduce nutes lightly at first then gradually increase to 3/4 strength depending on your nutes
carbon filters are easy to make and you can find DIY instructions in almost every thread ... just do a search..
and you can grow killer pot on CFL's i do it all the time ..


----------



## redtagspecial (Feb 26, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> 1. re vegging a plant because it was too short sometimes isn't very wise dependent on the type of plant... there is some MJ plats that only get 2 feet tall in their whole life span..you could have a short strain and just didn't know it
> 2. if you honestly think it needs to grow more then put the lights back on 18/6 and go back to vegg nutrients and see what happens ..


 thank you for the time and i am not using poting soil its hyroponics and i think i put too much nutients in there at first is there still time to fix it i backed off of the nutrients and its been about 3 days since i have backed offf the nutrients is there still time and what can i do thank you for your time


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 26, 2010)

redtagspecial said:


> thank you for the time and i am not using poting soil its hyroponics and i think i put too much nutients in there at first is there still time to fix it i backed off of the nutrients and its been about 3 days since i have backed offf the nutrients is there still time and what can i do thank you for your time


truthfully ...only time will tell...if you start to see more vegg growth id keep on with it till you get your desired results...but if you don't get hardly any i would just continue the flowering and consider it a lesson well learned..


----------



## bgoldwater (Feb 26, 2010)

awsome big help what would be too much wattage?


----------



## borneoindonesia (Feb 26, 2010)

hi all, im new grower from indonesia,the teroris country. hwehewhewehehe..


----------



## xxxlambgoatxxx (Feb 26, 2010)

Howdy, 
I'm new to MJ growing and trying my first grow. Have 150Watt HPS and three 100 CFLs and two 20 watt 2 foot florescent. Right now I am at 3 weeks flowering, and fear the cold is slowing my bud growth (gets to about 55 fahrenheit at night) anyway the plants seem ok (as in not dying). I hope to gain a lot of knowledge here. a lot of people seem to know their stuff.


----------



## theMADNESS (Feb 27, 2010)

hey there.. 

new to this forum, but not new to growing. still plenty to learn though. two outdoor harvests (northernlights and frisiandew). two indoor harvests (papaya and g13).

i'm outta seed stock, so this outdoor season i will be doing some bag seed. plus i don't want to spend money on new genetics until i have a place to keep some mothers. the bag was mids but had the bud structure of light of jah. never know what you're going to get out of bagseed though. hoping for the best.

currently located along the 43rd parallel.

well, that's my intro. time to do dive into the archive of cannabis knowledge.


----------



## bgoldwater (Feb 27, 2010)

theMADNESS said:


> hey there..
> 
> new to this forum, but not new to growing. still plenty to learn though. two outdoor harvests (northernlights and frisiandew). two indoor harvests (papaya and g13).
> 
> ...


if my height is limited to less than 5 foot do i need to keep my babbies trimmed down? and should i make them flower early?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 27, 2010)

bgoldwater said:


> if my height is limited to less than 5 foot do i need to keep my babbies trimmed down? and should i make them flower early?


if i was you id allow for 2 feet of growth once you flip them over to flowering and then id plan from there as far as when to do it so you don't run out of room..


----------



## north8 (Feb 27, 2010)

New to the site. Just sayin wuts up to everyone!!


----------



## bgoldwater (Feb 27, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> if i was you id allow for 2 feet of growth once you flip them over to flowering and then id plan from there as far as when to do it so you don't run out of room..


hell ya thanks for all the good info i think im just about ready to start my baby hope to have some pics soon


----------



## t0keordie420 (Feb 27, 2010)

so this this is my first grow, I built a rubbermaid storage tub grow box with 4, 24inch flourecent lights and a computer fan for air circulation, and i wraped the walls in tin foil because its suposed to reflect the light or something? My plants are 4 of Super Lemon Haze. They sprouted 2 days ago. Like i said im a newb so i was wondering if anyone had any tips on nutes for young plants or how much light/darkness i should give them as theyre just starting out and starting to veg.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 27, 2010)

t0keordie420 said:


> so this this is my first grow, I built a rubbermaid storage tub grow box with 4, 24inch flourecent lights and a computer fan for air circulation, and i wraped the walls in tin foil because its suposed to reflect the light or something? My plants are 4 of Super Lemon Haze. They sprouted 2 days ago. Like i said im a newb so i was wondering if anyone had any tips on nutes for young plants or how much light/darkness i should give them as theyre just starting out and starting to veg.


tin foil causes hot spots on your plants...ditch it ...paint it flat white or don't use any ... and as for lighting you want the lights on for 18 hours and off for 6 hours a day for your veg cycle and then 12/12 for your flowering cycle.


----------



## Julez1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would a bag of Canna bio soil already have bugs in it?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 28, 2010)

Julez1 said:


> Would a bag of Canna bio soil already have bugs in it?


all actual SOIL products has the chance of having pupa's(bug larva) in it because most of it from one time or another is stored outside in huge mounds where bugs can get at it.


----------



## Trichome Nazzi (Feb 28, 2010)

Good morning to all! Been reading this forum for a while now, I love it. I'm too medicated atm to do some awesome intro. So I'll just get to my question. 

Last crop (medical ofcourse) I used a 600W HPS hortilux bulb for veg and flower. I currently have some sexy little seedlings under fluorescents. This time I am going to veg under a 400W MH and keep mothers to clone. 

I will be using 2 600w lamps to flower and I was looking at the AgroSun Red Sodium bulbs. http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=1543

Anyone ever use these or have any info on them? Will they provide a wide enough light spectrum? Any bulb recommendations for flowering would also be appreciated.


----------



## Wewtage (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey rui, lookin forward to learn some tricks on my first grow of some big buddha blue cheese. Thanks guys keep it up!


----------



## Urgrowingwhere (Feb 28, 2010)

well might as well start here lol ... lurked for awhile... about to get into my first grow so i thought id say hi and start asking more questions lol. Thanks


----------



## sloth600 (Feb 28, 2010)

i have been looking for a long time but there is so many different threads that i cant find what im looking for so i will ask here 1 have 3 plants under a sunglow tube at the mo but at what stage do i take it out and put the hps bulb on 
any help would be great cheers in advance


----------



## crispycola (Feb 28, 2010)

whats up? i came across this site a few days ago and has a lot of good info....hopefully i get this apartment soon and i can start growing..i cant wait


----------



## whodey98532 (Feb 28, 2010)

hey whats up guys this is whodey just wanted to say whats up im new to the site an going to be new to growin in a couple days just waitin on my lights and stuff but cant wait to start postin stuff an asking questions


----------



## zipshank420 (Mar 1, 2010)

hey finally figurein this out as i am hopefuly starting to build my stealth set up this week. planning on using a dual bulb housing fixture with 2- 65 watt cfls to start off with and will add more as i go. i am going to build a frame and grow box that is at least 2 feet wide and 4 feet tall out of 3/4" particle board. I will cut out a hole for fan housing at the top and a hole for the exost at the bottom on the other side. any advice for me? this is my first set up alone. i have helped out b4 but now im on my own and using cfls. i heard they would work close to as well as mh and hps lights but they r cheaper. thanks!
PEACE


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 1, 2010)

zipshank420 said:


> hey finally figurein this out as i am hopefuly starting to build my stealth set up this week. planning on using a dual bulb housing fixture with 2- 65 watt cfls to start off with and will add more as i go. i am going to build a frame and grow box that is at least 2 feet wide and 4 feet tall out of 3/4" particle board. I will cut out a hole for fan housing at the top and a hole for the exost at the bottom on the other side. any advice for me? this is my first set up alone. i have helped out b4 but now im on my own and using cfls. i heard they would work close to as well as mh and hps lights but they r cheaper. thanks!
> PEACE


the bigger the better on the cfl's and use 2700K for flowering and 6500K for vegging and its all good  .. trust me ...in the ghetto...we dont judge .. just wire it safe and try not to burn the house down ..


----------



## terry.myles18 (Mar 1, 2010)

hi guys and galls i am 5 weeks into agrow plants lsted and have up to 5 0r7 kolas tteming well ismy babys good to flower now and how much should i yield


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 1, 2010)

terry.myles18 said:


> how much should i yield


yield = how good of a grower are you...

if your new to the game you prolly wont get too much dependent on how many time you fuck up the plant
if your seasoned then you will probably get alot
you can almost answer this one yourself


----------



## Hydroneer (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey,

I just posted a question in the indoor grow section here. I have been reading on this forum for a while and finally sacked up and registered. I hope to suck up as much info as possible in the next few days then give you all a good payback if my project goes well (if it goes at all). 

My other post is regarding the security of posting images and text on the forum here. Can the 5-0 track IP addresses and come tear my house down if I post an illegal plant photo?

Check out my post in indoor growing for more!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackcock (Mar 2, 2010)

newbie here...bout to post bc im having trouble with my first grow right now


----------



## t0keordie420 (Mar 2, 2010)

quick, short question, hey anyone know whats up with the shop tab on this site it hasnt been working for a good week and a half??


----------



## jc0de (Mar 2, 2010)

Been hiding in the shadows for awhile SITE IS BADASS thanks


----------



## thePoor1 (Mar 2, 2010)

t0keordie420 said:


> quick, short question, hey anyone know whats up with the shop tab on this site it hasnt been working for a good week and a half??


Save your cash for now.


----------



## Pon De Floor (Mar 3, 2010)

hey,

anyone on this thread do hempy buckets?

i've got a grow journal and advice is awesome since i'm use to soil/CFL grows.


----------



## Dramuh254 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey dudes. I'm from Texas and this site looks pretty legit


----------



## crissty2kx (Mar 3, 2010)

hy guys this is my first grow in home box 31/31/62 inches , 3 plants about 3 feet tall. i dont know exactly wat they are because i put 4 seeds 2 wembley and 2 blue widow...but i tink that 2 of them are blue widow and 1 wembley because the lifes are diferent . i use canna nutrient and PK 13/14 for flowering but i dont have HPS for flowering and i use 400w MH is that a big problem?


----------



## Leed Sled (Mar 3, 2010)

Howdy all,

WA ST native, long time looker, first time poster/grower. Gonna have some questions, I will make sure I do some searchin' first though...gotta say, this site is very informative, thanks alot...


----------



## farmerpurps (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey all just dropping in to say hey. new to the site but looks like my kind of place.


----------



## Richie Bud (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi there fellow pot heads I,m new to this 
I have just started to germinate for my first grow starting with Early Rider the reason I'm starting with this is as its my first time growing I was told that an auto flowering plant would be the easiest for a beginner Like meI am using a grow tent with a 125 wat C.F.L energy saving lamp for the first few weeks then switching to a 250 or 300 to flower 
any tips would be greatly appreciated as I am new to this all the help I can get will be gratefully accepted


----------



## cazman (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello fine grow gurus, hobbyists, professionals and aficionados. 

New to the world of the green thumb and stumbled upon this amazing forum a couple weeks ago, reading till my eyes get redder than they already are. Thought I should stop dragging my feet by actually participating and start my hand at growing. 

Just started my first batch and I'm on day 4 -Grow journal and pics in the works already . 

Its been said by many that have come, I am sure, but I have a mass of questions and a reservoir to store the info. And from the looks of this board, you cats are about the most knowledgable and forthcoming that I have seen yet, so I have no doubts that my ignorance - at least on its forefront - will be alleviated. 

So, I say a hardy hello and preemptive thank you. I look forward to many a fine discussion and the chance to soak up even more of the wisdom bleeding forth from the servers on rollitups database.


----------



## mushty (Mar 4, 2010)

hello grower been reading but not talking thanks for all the help


----------



## grasskutter (Mar 4, 2010)

Whats up guys just here to let you know i love these forums, helpful stuff. I've got some pics up and would love to hear some feed back on anything. well gotta toke thanks guys


----------



## PrivateLittleWar (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking everywhere on this site and I can't find where you can start a new thread - am I missing it entirely?

Anyone?


----------



## PrivateLittleWar (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey I'm new here too and I see you were once asking how to start a new thread - did you ever find the answer? If so, please send me a message with the solution because I can't find it anywhere! lol


----------



## Zelza (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey! New kid on the block, and thought I would say Hi. I'm an old school grower who has been out for a while -- 8 years to be exact. Smoked for 17 years, quit for 8 and now i'm back. Have some physical problems and weed seems to really help me out a lot... I'll be starting my first stealth grow soon. Wow growing has come a long way. Site is great and everyone has lots of great ideas and methods. Any whoo -- High!


----------



## dux (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi people!
Another newbie here just saying Hi! I'm almost 40 and last year was the first year Ihad a plant that produced,really havn't tried a whole lot but just saying..but now i have the bug,I managed to score 15 killer seeds that I have started germinating and figured I will need some people to help me with my rookie questions...


----------



## johnnytsmitw (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey RIU. New here. Just started my first grow had some bumps but I think I am on the right track. I have a lot of questions and look forward to some more solid advice.


----------



## Doctor Sweet (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey everyone Im new to the site, just saying hey... Thank you for everything I have already learned & everything I am soon to learn!


----------



## Applejack (Mar 6, 2010)

fresh fish too.... but don't worry tho... i'm not here to make up the numbers hahaha


----------



## nico31 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is my 5th time, using a bubblephonics 6 gallon, and it's great. a have been useing the stealth hydro nutes, until i run out, and I wanted to change nutes for flora nova, and I did but now, I just put 3 new clones and, in the chart said 2.5 per gallon for seedling, and 5 for mild growth, well i used 4.1 for my clones, they are like 6 to 8 inch tall, and root system is good. I only used system grow and hygrosime... my question is if I over did it or if I need to add some Micro, and can I use any kind of Micro?


----------



## bigorange (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got my card and was looking through the laws and I cant find anything regarding where your allowed to smoke at? Can anyone help me out!


----------



## Countryhb (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey all. New member from Huntington beach here. Glad I finally found the Intro area!!


----------



## REDBULL1UNO (Mar 7, 2010)

WHATS GOOD EVERYONE REDBULLONE HERE NEW TO THE SCENE AND WOULD LOVE TO GET SOME HELP ON GROWING SOME BUD IN AN ATTIC. I NEED LIKE FROM START TO END 
THANKS


----------



## Ruine87 (Mar 8, 2010)

soon to be first time grower here went looking around for growing tips and ended up always coming back here to find the answers to my questions! the faq on here is gonna be like my new bible


----------



## xtra (Mar 8, 2010)

Whats up everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself, i have been visiting this community for a abit but haven't made a post yet. Ill see you around!


----------



## wasnoobham (Mar 9, 2010)

I am a new grower and new to the site. I normally use my friend for info but i havent had time with work and school to get any pointers so i come here for help however i dont know how to put up images yet :[ can u tell me how


----------



## halftime (Mar 9, 2010)

just getting familiar with the site! growin meds in cali for my wife. Absorbing knowledge here


----------



## Blazed Hippie (Mar 9, 2010)

Yo Yo, I have been studying growing for about 1 year now and did one extremely low end grow. Which yeilded 1 gram LOL. I am about to start a larger grow within the next week. Look forward to getting helped out with my new hobbie .


----------



## CK WICKED (Mar 9, 2010)

Whut up im new to this site looking forward 2 c how u growers grow dem crystaly trees =]]
i got summ ?'s but not sure if this is the ryte thread 2 ask like i said im new so sum help wud b appriciated


----------



## RON916 (Mar 10, 2010)

wus good evryone im lookin foward to learnin an growin ....so far ive read some great shizzal so 420 up!!!!


----------



## cashflow365 (Mar 10, 2010)

This is it. thank you. My younger sister needs a little special help for school and my family is flat broke. family of six i realized the only way to feed every1 for cheap was to grow mass and good and sell cheap. I am exp. with both indo & out but if i throw a dank seed in some soil and grow it indo with a bubblesystem are we talkin good $ Its white widow seeds


----------



## Wargasm762 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello, Just like to learn as much as I possibly can about growing always looking for input and tips and new perspectives, not currently growing but have future plans to once I get a place with some space. I'm a patient and would like to produce my own meds. to save money until it(MJ) is made legit. and we all can toke freely. .


----------



## skboy2003 (Mar 10, 2010)

hello new to the site thanks for the place to be and i hope to be getting to kno some of you as i journey through all these fourms in search of a better understanding of this great plant good smoking to all


----------



## TheGrassPope (Mar 11, 2010)

i have a question my plants are 2 weeks old and they dont stand up right what could be the problem ? and what can i do?


----------



## piff ed (Mar 11, 2010)

can i clear out my warddrobe and do the auto flower in der would 250 watts b enough 4 say 10 plant sumone helpppppppp


----------



## harvister (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have a question!! Can you use a ph down to reduce the ph levels in tap water????

 feel a bit like this!

Harv.


----------



## cptbass (Mar 11, 2010)

Just stopping by to say hi to all my stoner brothers and sisters out there. Just joined the site and already I'm in love with it. Keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## pappy666 (Mar 11, 2010)

high all, I just found this place. I'm a first time grower ten days into flower. think I'll hang out for a while


----------



## sidy (Mar 12, 2010)

hey all, 
this site is mint first time grower just trying to learn as much as possible


----------



## charliesnake420 (Mar 12, 2010)

were to buy a cheap pc grow box or what do i need to build one my self thanks charlie


----------



## NORML Joe (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum as well as growing, I am in the process of building a closet bubbleponics system, and am waiting on my seeds to come. I hope to learn alot and meet some good people. TTYL!


----------



## andrewb (Mar 12, 2010)

ok im new on here and i figured this would be a good place to learn to grow. last years plants were good but i want better!!!


----------



## Steamer420 (Mar 13, 2010)

New to growing I am a legal patient and just became a caregiver. I have a plant out of six that is getting early orange hairs then I believe two male sacs grew I pulled off before they opened. Is this turning hermaphrodite? should I remove it so the rest don't get ruined I need help please.


----------



## YellowJuana Cake (Mar 13, 2010)

I am not new to growing, but I am new to this forum. Hi all!  I haven't figured out how to link back to my journal in my signature, but here it is if ya wanna have a look: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/289924-yellowjuana-cakes-garden-2.html

That will take you right to page 2 where things start picking up, even though I'm not very far along. Still about 2 weeks from enjoying my first indoor harvest out of this closet.  

I look forward to positive feedback in my journal, if anyone cares to share their thoughts.


----------



## DaKilla420 (Mar 13, 2010)

What up people, Im DaKilla420, from Chicago currently residing in St Paul, Mn and I am Addicted to Marijuana, but we all got addictions thats why were here, WAIT you mean this isnt a rehab website
WELL in that case im here because i like the fact that theres a site for people all around the world just like me, 
LEGALIZE IT!!! Because Cannabis is the best "drug" in the world 
FOREVER A POTHEAD


----------



## cadillacboi420 (Mar 13, 2010)

so posted a vid of my grow for my first mother plut i havent had any luck on gettting some tips from any of you experienced growers like i thought maybe its the wy i posted my journal i dont know but i look foward to any advice


----------



## MrMom (Mar 13, 2010)

I am new to growing but an experienced toker. I've always wanted to learn the in's and out's of cultivation......


----------



## dowierasta (Mar 14, 2010)

hey ppl, big luv from the the uk. New to growing, will be starting some lowryder 2s next week, will try and do a picture dary of the grow. Need help choosing soil though so f you think your the soil master then plz go to my thread and help +rep


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Mar 15, 2010)

Not so new to tokin, but brand new to growin bud as well as this site oh my!
Started out with seeds people have given me to see what I can get, and maybe try to get some better seeds next season.


----------



## tannerlindbloom (Mar 15, 2010)

just trying to get acquainted with the future of gardening i have lots of questions about the site like how it works how to start threads so on im so stumped any hints would be great i have a "friend" with a small closet grow and "he" has questions quite often thanks again TL


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Hiya! My hubby and I are tired of paying so much money for our smoke and are quite disatisfied with the lack of option when it comes to buying around where we are in the NE of England. We are just setting up to start growing, nothing big, mainly just to cover our personal use, probably 5 plants or so. We are still doing our research, but mainly trying to decide on a growing medium and strain to start with. We want to end up with 2-3 different strains on the go, but are just going to start with one. How do you people decide, there are just so many options!!! For our first I think we are leaning towards medical or kush, but haven't decided yet


----------



## michiganherbman (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello, I am new here. I am planning on growing indoors, in a small area(probably a closet) and Im on a semi tight budget. I was wondering what type of light setup I should go with. I was looking at a lumatek 400 watt ballast with a dual bulb set up. I'm seeing prices at around 200 bucks with HPS bulbs included on the interwebz. is this a good setup to start with? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## thalastprofit (Mar 16, 2010)

whuz good everybody 
NEWBIE lol im tryna find out how to start a thread on here LOL


----------



## grasskutter (Mar 17, 2010)

What up guys, im currently in my first Indoor CFL GrowTent. I've got Barney's Red Dragon & DNA LA Woman both in day 20 of Flower. I'd love some feed back on what everyone thinks. I have several photos that i keep up to date so stop by & check me out and leave comments that'd be awesome ... thanx guys


----------



## grasskutter (Mar 17, 2010)

michiganherbman said:


> Hello, I am new here. I am planning on growing indoors, in a small area(probably a closet) and Im on a semi tight budget. I was wondering what type of light setup I should go with. I was looking at a lumatek 400 watt ballast with a dual bulb set up. I'm seeing prices at around 200 bucks with HPS bulbs included on the interwebz. is this a good setup to start with? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I almost went the closet route myself but didnt want to do any remodeling but 400w is exactly what i had in mind and perfect for closet size space. as long as you can keep it vented and air circulating i dont see why not


----------



## Chokes (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm Chokes. I'm new here and I'm loving what I see already. I was wondering if there is a thread about how to roll up a joint with pictures. Thanx


----------



## highasfvck (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm not new to the site but this is my first time registering and logging in. I have been reading the site for over a year and have learned so much valuable information. Just wanted to say thanks and look forward to hanging out here for a long time to come.


----------



## ace66 (Mar 18, 2010)

hey there pot pickers!!


----------



## Jollytime 4 meds (Mar 18, 2010)

hi everyone i am just wondering if anyone knows about the super closet deluxe and how it produces if anyone could let me know it would be awesome


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 18, 2010)

hi every 1 new to the site going to strat growing soon any tips would be great


----------



## korupshon (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi R it-up folks! I am a newly registered member to this site, but I have fished around on this site for about 3 months now. I am new to growing, I am 4 weeks into my aeroponic grow. I will send in some pics and hopefully some of you experienced growers could give me some well needed feedback. Thanks for site!!


----------



## pappy666 (Mar 19, 2010)

muncher27 said:


> hi every 1 new to the site going to strat growing soon any tips would be great


 Plan< plan, and plan some more.


----------



## pityrules (Mar 19, 2010)

michiganherbman said:


> Hello, I am new here. I am planning on growing indoors, in a small area(probably a closet) and Im on a semi tight budget. I was wondering what type of light setup I should go with. I was looking at a lumatek 400 watt ballast with a dual bulb set up. I'm seeing prices at around 200 bucks with HPS bulbs included on the interwebz. is this a good setup to start with? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


what is your budget?
can you add more money to your setup investment as you go along?
Do you have to buy seeds?


----------



## TheRoninJester (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all, just a quick update. Lurking and learning.

DISCLAIMER: This is a random bag seed growing.



TheRoninJester said:


> (original pictures on page 124) Hi everyone,
> 
> My knickname is RJ hence "Ronin Jester"? Anyway's, I helped a friend win a bet (unfortunately!) because they said I couldn't keep ANYTHING alive. Turns out he was right, I have a god given brown thumb. But I'm hoping self enlightenment, reading, surfing the web, and this secret hands-on experience I'm currently involved in with some bag seeds I snuck out of my friends stash, well I'm hoping to turn that all around and do my new little friends justice. So far I've brought it back from the brink three times and it's just about a month old.
> 
> I'm sorry for my skills, I'm learning. And hello!


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 20, 2010)

whats up hoes


----------



## nubiebud (Mar 21, 2010)

New guy here. Just starting out. Have loved maryjane since 8th grade. Lets just say I am way past the 8th grade now.
Just would love to learn more about the gardening aspect. Not really sure where to begin or what to expect in the end.
My wife has an aerogarden. Thinking about trying my hand at it since they seem to work great for germination.

Anyway, please be kind to prob some over asked questions.
I will make sure to use the search function first.

G


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 21, 2010)

If you don't click the approve button on Reputation, does it take Rep away? Who would do THAT?


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 21, 2010)

nubiebud said:


> New guy here. Just starting out. Have loved maryjane since 8th grade. Lets just say I am way past the 8th grade now.
> Just would love to learn more about the gardening aspect. Not really sure where to begin or what to expect in the end.
> My wife has an aerogarden. Thinking about trying my hand at it since they seem to work great for germination.
> 
> ...


I don't mind answering ANY question...What is dirt? What is Fertilizer? Which ones should I use? Why? 

Bring 'em on!


----------



## brucebohn (Mar 21, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 Please help. Sent cash to Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds, a site recommended by another site. They have not sent my
order & will not answer any of 5 e-mails
in the last month. Should have used credit card I suppose.How do I avoid
these kinds of Shysters??


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 21, 2010)

brucebohn said:


> Please help. Sent cash to Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds, a site recommended by another site. They have not sent my
> order & will not answer any of 5 e-mails
> in the last month. Should have used credit card I suppose.How do I avoid
> these kinds of Shysters??


They're usually pretty good. I don't know why they wouldn't return your mails, though.

HMMMMM...


----------



## bongripper44 (Mar 22, 2010)

jus started growing have two sprouts one with two leaves and the other with four an those two rounded leaves this normal an wen should i transplant???????


----------



## theBUDman (Mar 22, 2010)

I started growing at the beginning of the year, so I am fairly new to it. I have done my research though and I am sure with this site and my "Bible", I will do fine.
Just posting to introduce myself and say hello to all.

Keep on smoking


----------



## Jaymoney68 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey all just wanted to intro myself. I'm 2\3 thru my first grow. I'm growing 5 varietes(kish,white widow,ice,thumper,mt everest skunk)bcseeds.com) I'm veg 4 weeks in stealth bubble ponics under 400 mh with cutting edge solutions 6 part ferts. I had 22 plants 10 to 16 inches tall in 4 10 gallon tubs. They looked awesome and bushy. My veg room is 4x4 and 6 feet ceiling.I moved plants in flowering room also 4x4 by 6 ceiling with 400 hps. 2 weeks of 12/12 I sexed plants(12 fem 10 males very good) I'm 4 weeks into a 9 weeks flowering cycle and my ladys have stretched out and grown very tall too tall for this room! I'm not happy anyone know what's wrong and why this happened?? They grew 1 ft a week for last 2 weeks and r 5 ft now and stretched with small light airy buds?? Thanks peace out!


----------



## skaneever (Mar 22, 2010)

hey everyone. just wanted to introduce myself and say how awesome i think the site is. the amount of knowledge is outstanding. will definately help when its time for my 1st grow.


----------



## Ring'n (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey RIU,

I have posted a few times but this is my formal introduction.
I have learned a ton already and I look forward to reading and learning enough
to move on to more advanced setups.


----------



## Screwy Cat (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys just introducing myself. I've got a tiny 3 month old middie plant with poor lighting. It has just begun to show leafy growths at the base of the stems(leafy stipules + a forked green projection). I assume that the forked projections are the female pistils, but thats just an assumption. I have not ever turned my light off because I am hoping to maximize the height of my plant since it grows so slowly. Would love any advice, keep in mind I'm extra broke though.


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Mar 22, 2010)

i would really like to have a good discussion about serious led grows, im new but i started a thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/314516-real-led-discussion.html


----------



## dawg1232 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys. New here, new to this game. Haven't even found a decent place to start growing. I've read around a little though, and I must say that it has gotten me very excited to start growing when the opportunity arises.


----------



## qt41354 (Mar 23, 2010)

G'day sports, qt41354 just joined the firm, some Q's for the gardeners among you with regards to indoor sq/ft (9) & mixed lighting, Flouro tubes with blue/red CFL's as required. Fem. seed used.


----------



## soohighrightnow (Mar 23, 2010)

shes about a week old been under 2 100w and 2 120w cfl good vent and temps 73 to 80 max and humidity 25 to 35 and water is not the issue using ffof shes droopin like a bitch any body tell me why?? if i did it right it should be my profile pick you see or try this link let me know https://www.rollitup.org/members/soohighrightnow-229830/albums/plant-11783/


----------



## bongripper44 (Mar 23, 2010)

jus starting new plant have almost three sets wondering wen should i transplant


----------



## soohighrightnow (Mar 23, 2010)

bong wat did you start them in jiffy pellets??? is so probably when you start to see roots on the bottom im just starting too but thats wat im waiting on


----------



## TwystedPair (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey guys.. I found this website a few months ago when I got my license in CO, and I don't remember if I introduced myself here or not. 

Either way.. I just found out recently that I have an unfinished basement to use however I want. I'm so very excited, but have no idea where to start. I'm working on a limited budget, and will be buying things every two week when I get paid. I want to get started ASAP and have SOOOOO many questions.


----------



## 408 Grow (Mar 23, 2010)

whats up ...from nor cal..here to chop it up and learn some new things..im a cali patient and im excited to talk to yall


----------



## JCCBUD (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hey watsup everyone im new on this site and just recently got some feminized seeds from a friend. I put them in a wet paper towel then inside a ziploc bag. Theyr now being stored in a dark and fairly warm place. Whats my next move?!? You guys seem to know your shit a lot more than i do haha, any suggestions?*


----------



## SpazTec1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Whats up folks? Just starting my first real grow. Tried it out when i was in High School, but that was an epic failure so now that im a older and wiser i thought i'd try it again. So wish me luck guys! Got some Big Kahuna, Lemon Kush, and some Blueberry Punch to start off with. Although i am having trouble finding more than like a paragraph of info on the Blueberry Punch. HAS ANYONE ACTUALLY GROWN THIS STRAIN THAT CAN TELL ME A LIL ABOUT IT? Oh and i made a DWC to get some start seedlings a buddy gave me, how deep should my net pots be? I was also thinking about building some full grown plant DWC/AEROPONICS systems. (stones on bottom, micro jets on top within the container) Anyone have any advice, or am i asking too much at once? Anyways thanks yall! 

JAmakeYA


----------



## Lee Galyzette (Mar 25, 2010)

I posted in another section for new members then saw this one as well.


----------



## HDC (Mar 26, 2010)

Just want to say thanks to everyone on here. Been reading and reading and reading some more and will be starting my first grow next week when the seeds arrive.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello,
Doctor Gruber here, hope everyone is doing well. I'm brand new to this site and look forward to participating.
I am currently useing Dr Greenthumbs gear and wonder if anyone has ever used his Columbian skies, C-99 or Millenium Bud?

Thanks!


----------



## HardCorps420 (Mar 26, 2010)

hey guys, neew to the site and about to start my first grow op. seems like everyone here knows their shit so im glad to be part of it. keep an eye out cause i will def be a long time member. looking forward to all your advice and help. thanks in advance!


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Mar 26, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> why buy off a cloner when you can just plant a seed and make all the clones you want


to avoid germ process and to get females most likely reasons...


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Mar 26, 2010)

HDC said:


> Just want to say thanks to everyone on here. Been reading and reading and reading some more and will be starting my first grow next week when the seeds arrive.



in same boat more watching movies then reading books but i got like 20+ DVDS movies about marijuana growing old and new all helpful. got plenty ebooks on everything needed to know about growing. then if you got the net your pretty much got all the info needed. I see it's more planning and patiences then a average smoker has, so I stop being average.


----------



## Mr. Giggles (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello, Rollitup.org.


----------



## SouthSideNuggs (Mar 27, 2010)

Good evening everyone,
I would like to introduce myself i go buy SSNugs or SouthSide wich ever you prefer. I am a private caregiver here in CO and also work in the indoor gardening supply business her in Denver. Look forward to the reads and look forward to helping informa nd being informed.
Respects,
SSNUGS


----------



## Mr. Giggles (Mar 28, 2010)

What up, Nuggs


----------



## strikingreen (Mar 29, 2010)

Nuggs nice too see you have cum here at rollitup


----------



## strikingreen (Mar 29, 2010)

Jaymoney68 said:


> Hey all just wanted to intro myself. I'm 2\3 thru my first grow. I'm growing 5 varietes(kish,white widow,ice,thumper,mt everest skunk)bcseeds.com) I'm veg 4 weeks in stealth bubble ponics under 400 mh with cutting edge solutions 6 part ferts. I had 22 plants 10 to 16 inches tall in 4 10 gallon tubs. They looked awesome and bushy. My veg room is 4x4 and 6 feet ceiling.I moved plants in flowering room also 4x4 by 6 ceiling with 400 hps. 2 weeks of 12/12 I sexed plants(12 fem 10 males very good) I'm 4 weeks into a 9 weeks flowering cycle and my ladys have stretched out and grown very tall too tall for this room! I'm not happy anyone know what's wrong and why this happened?? They grew 1 ft a week for last 2 weeks and r 5 ft now and stretched with small light airy buds?? Thanks peace out!


 i fill for you same seed or what! i put my girls out too pasture.


----------



## hellfireie (Mar 29, 2010)

great site guys and hello!!!


----------



## SmokyRoach (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, new grower and love the info on the site, will be here alot.


----------



## Roadog (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi I'm the fng. I'm looking forward to the legalization of weed here in Calif. I want to learn all I can about growing my own. Med MJ cost way to much. So how do I get started? I will only be growing for myself. I don't have to much money to start with, maybe only $1oo or $110.


----------



## whosrolling (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all, I'm sick of chasin' and want to get one under a light. Not waiting for outdoor. Will have a good read and build my knowledge and hopefully share in the future. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xSHARTmcGeex (Mar 29, 2010)

hey whats up guys. just started growing a few plants. Got 10 plants from a friend who couldnt take care of them no more. Big bud, White Widow, Bubblegum, and Maple Kush plants about a month old. I have 6 60w cfls hanging over the stronger plants and the others surround them. Just using basic potting soil from home depot, but it seems i have a fungus gnat problem. Im thinking they were in the soil when i potted them... but does anyone have a good cheap method to kill these guys? im thinking they are attacking the roots because i have some yellowing leaves and lighter colored leaves. HELP!


----------



## ceasermix (Mar 29, 2010)

iam a newbie and for the life of me i dont know have to post a thread. I must be blind or something, any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## ceasermix (Mar 29, 2010)

hello, iam a newbie and for the life of me i cant see where to post a new threat. i must be blind or something lol
could someone explain.
Thanks


----------



## allbymyself (Mar 29, 2010)

as you can see in these pics, I've got wilted leaves, yellow leaves, and spots. These are three different plants. I have heard about nute lock, but don't know if that is the problem. Ph is just under 7. Fertilizer is big bloom. lights are 24/0 in a room just under 80. There are several other plants doing okay. I am new, so would LOVE some help.

blessings,

me


----------



## smokeydaemon91 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sup people.My name is Smokey,I'm new and my seeds are germinating right now.I'll be learning as I go along and hopefully,I can show you people some good shit one day.Peace.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello am about halfway through my first true grow soil and cfls.... bout to go to flowering with hopes of one of the two at least being female  Have been reading and reading and reading along the way So let us read some more and tell us whatever you wish....


----------



## franc (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello all,

Just signed up, first time on a forum, first time growing.... any help would be really appreciated.....

I've inherited I'm told a full mini system. It's a commercially available cabinet system that comes complete with.....

1 x Mini stealth grow cabinet
1 x 250w cooltube
1 x 250w Maxibright mk2 ballast
1 x 250w super hps bulb
1 x 4" rvk Fan
1 x 4" carbon filter
4 x 4" ducting clips
1 x plastic reducer
1 x 5 4" aluminum ducting
1 x hydro or soil kit
20 x rockwool blocks (nft)
1 x 1/2 tray rockwool cubes (Nft/soil)
1 x rich bag of soil (soil)
1 x 1l ionic grow
1 x 1l ionic bloom
1 x 1l Ionic boost
1 x Hygrometer
1 x Ph tester Kit
1 x liquid Ph down
1 x Liquid Ph up
1 x unheated propagator
1 x 3.5ml pipette
1 x pair of eazi rolls
2 x digital timers
1 x 10 sryinge
1 x Measuring Jug
1 x Sprayer
Mylar​


The unit is 101 x 50 x 40 cm....

Sorry about the copy and paste! Now the unit is built and I have got 20 AF seeds and am kinda ready to go! I think...!

I understand about germination but after reading a hundred million different things online my head is going to expolde!!! Do I need another bulb? Can I use the same one, how do I know when I go from veg to flower, but as they're AF's do they veg? etc etc etc the questions just keep coming!!

So, just any advice would be sweet. Hope this makes sense!!!!

Many thanks in advance guys & girls.....


----------



## snufflebug (Mar 30, 2010)

hi all, new to the patry look forward to chat


----------



## Mr. Blue (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey RIU, Im new to the community. This is my 2nd time growing and after watching around the internet for the most popular forums. I've decided to register here. Seems im always running into RIU when googling grow info. Im a soil grower (fox farm with Ionic nutes). I veg with 4' floros (lots of them). Flower with dual 400w lights (1HPS & 1MH). I also run an 8plant/50Gal Aeroponic system with this. Anything else you need to know you can find in my profile (once I udate it). Or ask me in the forums.


----------



## dada (Mar 31, 2010)

I have 12 plants and i need some help with the light...i dont know what tipe of lights i need...if someone want to help me..please prv me on dudu88ddu on yahoo messenger....thanks


----------



## lennycolas (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Im new here just today.I had to join this forum-so much info here.Thanks everyone.Lennycolas


----------



## tmg (Apr 2, 2010)

hi..im new here and am about to embark on my first grow..searching for seeds and am wondering if anyone has heard/ordered from afroseeds?their prices seem a bit low does this mean they are a scam?


----------



## Damien916 (Apr 2, 2010)

Damien916 here, came over 'cuz a mutual friend-of-a-friend is here and the friend we have in common raves about their product, to me at any rate. About to start my first grow and all, so I have a few ?'s for said member.


----------



## newbud123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at my 1 st grow. I've been reading up on guides and stuff and whanted to say hi and thanks for the good post on info


----------



## Cfelmore (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all, new to the site so I will be spending a lot of time here I'm sure. I'm new to growing pot but need to master it fast to help with my wife's fibromyalgia, and my own enjoyment. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey people this is my current grow if anyone wants to check it out!

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/318636-white-widow-church-indoor-grow.html


----------



## crackiswac05 (Apr 5, 2010)

what up guys im a newbie just abotu to start growing so if u have and tips or tricks let me know thanx


----------



## rizmos (Apr 5, 2010)

ok i just started some plants inside is it ok to put them outside during the day and bring them in at night and put them under a cfl ?


----------



## cozrag (Apr 5, 2010)

hi im totally new 2 this site on my 2nd grow tent wiv 400w light im a 41 yr old stoner (25yrs time srved!) sik ov buyin off kids & payin 20 quid 4 2 grams ov shiteee  my 1st grow got about 2oz max off each plant they were cheese got powerplant in now 1 wk into flower im lukin 4 any tips 2 increase yeild & tips on usin the site x


----------



## xglassstaticx (Apr 5, 2010)

whats up every one i am new to riu and am going to try my fitst indoor grow in a month or so i plan on lsting one plant i a pc i just need to know how many cfls should i use i plan on useing atleast 3 and if mixing one 5600k with two 2700k would be better then just 3 2700k 

thanks


----------



## napps (Apr 6, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 
dont know how this works, but hello alll


----------



## ilytjs (Apr 6, 2010)

I jus stared growing not too long ago n so far i think im doing pretty well. I posted a thread with pics to show how im doing. Advice is welcome


----------



## Infosaturated (Apr 6, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi, thanks for the welcome.  I haven't started a grow yet but hopefully I will be soon. I am going to start a new thread because although I have read a lot here while lurking I still have some big questions.


----------



## joe rica (Apr 6, 2010)

i need some watering times and amounts im on my first grow and the ladies are 6 days old and about 2 1/2 " tall very green leaves. i started in a seed incubater with 24/7 full light and di water ... 3 seed per cell and 4CC of di water to moisten soil , sew seeds cover up with soil, then additional 5CC after seeds covered with soil.checked soil ph and was right on target. my di water has a ph of 6.1, with no nuts.or cal-mag or any thing, jus straight di water.. i have only watered once since first water, and each cell got 5 CCs of water sunday eve. ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT THANKS


----------



## ayanami (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess I tried to post on forum that has moderators. It said I gotta wait for my post to be visible until a moderator approves it or something. So do some threads have moderators and some don't? I wanna be a moderator too! No, but seriously, what does all this crap mean?

EDIT:

Okay I think I figured it out. Moderaters have to preview your post if you include a link (even an internal link, apparently!)


----------



## RiaDia (Apr 7, 2010)

Just thought I'd stop in & say hi. I got my first plant a week ago switched pots & now the bottom of the & the bottom leaf has white specks all over them. I didnt see any mites & I used B1 vitamin when I repotted it Could it be a vitamin defincency or a bug?


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 9, 2010)

I need your support to support others from our area so check out this thread and post https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/319782-northeast-growers-thread-show-em.html and I will add to your rep.

Discuss anything you want to discuss about growing in the NE or your personal grow. Not from the NE? you are still welcome aboard. We all share a common passion. Let's help each other along.


----------



## leflll (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm building my first grow box and would like to know the best wood to use. Its gonna be 36" high 26" wide and 18"deep.


----------



## sp0ted (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey all, I'm new to this forums, been a smoker for 7years now and finally decided to start growing!! This year will be my first attempt, outdoor growing. Hope it works good (will be guerilla since I still live at my parents :S)


----------



## mississippi (Apr 10, 2010)

hi there im new


----------



## jimmyjack88 (Apr 10, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 i am new here a definate newbie 50 years old from Washington State. I have 15 plants all Nirvana. I am using a combination HPS and MH 250 watt. I am in early flowering with that light and a 90 watt UFO Led with cooling fansI have wide growth now looking for length
I am using a dehumidifier with an elecrostat filter I use a bad boy 4x4 t5 Flourescent adjusted horizontally
and get my CO2 from 2 1.5 litre wine bottles with i LB of sugar and 2 tablespoons of active red star yeast. My plants are growing fast and i am not tring to overwater. I am afraid I have males in my cluster.
No balls yet?
using such low watt lights how much time do I have to take the males out?


----------



## narlydude (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey RIU! Just posting here to say ay! I've got a real simple/incomplete stealth grow-dresser; 1st grow started with 7 plants from bagseed, currently using a mix of daylight and warm fluoros at day 1 of week 6, and I wanted to say thanks for all the great info I've found here so far! Love the faqs, though a lot of the pics links are broken, still gained a lot of info, and thanks to mane's seed bank thread, I'm dying to finish my first grow and get started with some good genetics and some experience! Thanks again guys!


----------



## TerryO (Apr 11, 2010)

this is my first grow too. I ordered the 6 dual spectrum bubbleponics complete kit from stealth hydro. I also already had 8 plants of just bagweed seeds growing in potting soil that I needed lights for so I bought an additional set of dual spectrum light kits from stealth hydro also. Used 6 gallons of distilled water in the tub and the nutrients that came with the kit. my pH is hangin around 5.75 daily. I ordered seeds from Europe and have 2 Himalayan Gold, 2 white widow, and 2 DN a medical marijuana strain growing. so in an area 26" deep, 58"wide and about 5 ft tall, with foil bubble wrap surrounding on the walls and on the shelf. maitaining a temp of 75-80 degrees in the room. still need a fan down low but have a ceiling fan that goes constantly. They problem is as long as I'mgrowing my daughter won't allow our grandbaby to stay here for fear of what could happen. Its killin me ya'll


----------



## darkwind (Apr 12, 2010)

Howdy all I am Darkwind aka Jmark I just found your site today and I am amazed at the wealth of information you contain. I am very interested in the cultivation of many plants but have not started any growing yet. I am planning on starting this summer and look forward to everyones valuable input and I hope that I will be able to give some insight of my own. I am personally interested in growing mushies, poppies and of course mj. I hope I can be of help to anyone needing it when I establish my gardens and begin my grow. I hope ya'll have a great 4/20 in a few days here and many more to come. 

Till next time. -Jmark


----------



## punkincivic (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello, I go by punkincivic. I'm going to attempt a basic indoor grow in soil and looking here for info. I ordered a book about it and I'll be reading it once it comes. I figure that someone on here can help if there's something that I don't quite get.


----------



## nacycul (Apr 12, 2010)

As my title says I am very very new at this and would like to share my experience with everyone. So if I say something that is totally "like duh" then please let me know...........here goes: 

I had a LB of some bomb ass weed about a month ago and found some seeds at the bottom. I don' know what strain or even the name of the weed, all I know is that when I opened that LB, it was one of the stankyest and stickyest weed I ever had. So, I decided to plant them and one thing led to another. My grow room is 3ft in width 15ft in length and 10ft in heght( a pretty nice walk in closet), The light is only a 100 watt MH, which has been on 24/7 since I started. I know that I need more, but, you know, times are kind of hard these days(I am looking on ebay, they have some pretty good deals, or please if someone has any suggestions let me know). I have different pot sizes, the smallest ones are like 6 inches tall and the tallest ones are about 10 inches tall. I used regular dirt that I bought from walmart(EarthGrow) and am using miracle grow. When I started the temp was about 50 degrees in the closet(something is wrong with the heating vents in that room, there's nothing that I could do about it), but, now it's a bit better at about 70 degrees on average(cause it's finally getting warmer outside!!) For this reason I never kept a fan on them, but, am gonna start now that it is getting warmer. I don't have a ph tester(do I really need one?). I have nothing on the walls, but, white paint(it was always white). That is basically all the important info that I can give up to today that I have done with these plants. I have read so many forums and have so many questions. like: when can I tell male from female? pruning? topping? when should I start flowering. I get so many different answers from forums that I would like someone to give me advice about my certain situation. Please look at my pics and give me any advice. The biggest ones are from the LB that I was talking about. the smaller ones are also some pretty good nugs. The big ones are about 33 days old and the smaller ones are just a week shy of that.
My most important question is"what should i do next?"..... thank you.


----------



## pmp13drc13 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey everyone. This is not my first time growing, it is my second. My first attempt was fairly successful considering that I was only growing using 3 of the Walmart brand 18" florescent grow lights. The worst thing about last time though is about after the 2nd week of flowering I was arrested for cultivation of Mj within 1000 feet of a community center which is a felony, after about my second week in jail I received information from my attorney that my charge was being dropped due to tampering with evidence "stupid cops think those little plants look nice to I guess." Well on this attempt I have chosen to have a stealth grow in a computer case I just have sitting under my desk, I have a couple 100w cfl's that I am going to try to use. well hello everyone this is a little about me.


----------



## lost123 (Apr 12, 2010)

how many plants can grow in a 4x4 ebb and flow flood and drain? 250 watt hd for veg...and 1000 watt for flowering?


----------



## Annnie (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello everyone.. blessings to all who come here to learn about this compassionate cause... Just wanting to say hi because i am here now.. like it or not.. somewhat like this wonderful and brilliantly written law.. thanks for being here to help people.. Annie


----------



## rookie123 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello everyone hope im doing this right im new to this site as well as growing. got a couple of questions. first im in a completly unfinished basement and i sectioned off a 9ft*9ft and 7ft tall aera with white sheets i have a fan a 1000watt hps light ebb and flow system will i been fine or do i need to put walls and all that up.


----------



## Dooby Mcgee (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys, Dooby Mcgee here, Im just saying hi and trying to introduce myself and get some knowledge and helpful info cuz i'm totally new at this. I've only tried growing once before with a friend of mine using an aerogarden that we bought but our other roommate had to ruin it for us, so this time I'm going solo at it and I've been reading around in forums and some books here and there and I think Ive decided on a stealth grow (in a locker,cabinet, or some other kind of big encasing that I can set everything up in and customize). I'm really not trying to make anything too big bcuz i only have a tiny laundry room where my washer and dryer are supposed to go to work with. I was thinking of maybe only like 3 plants at a time bcuz this operation is really only for personal use and some close friends that are also tired of getting ripped off or dealing with unreliable people. If some can please give me some help or advice I would really appreciate it and I will also lend a hand with anything that I can. Also, I'm not even sure how to post or reply to these threads and posts so if this is the wrong way, please let me know. Again, thanks for reading and hope to hear from people soon.


----------



## cloudmouth (Apr 13, 2010)

i live in south carolina woods are in big supply and i kow a grow spot by a creek if the plants are near the water source will the roots be able to pull watter themselfs or will i still have to carry water to them ad whats the best way to transport the plants from house to grow site its a short walk


----------



## Cransi (Apr 13, 2010)

Registered a few days ago an have been absorbing some information. What a great place for knowledge. I have a small setup going now with some seedlings. I got lucky an found a seed from a bag of Blue Dream. I plan on doing a CFL grow for now since I am on a very limited budget due to being medically disabled. I also am into gardening and once I become more involved here I would love to join in on some of the fun grow competitions with other kinds of plants with the members of this community.

KIL - Keep It Lit


----------



## atruepothead (Apr 14, 2010)

hi i just joined this site.ive been trying to start growing recently but every time i do someone steals my plants.so today i went to my site and found that all my plants were gone.i have just started germinating again but am not sure of the mix of soil i should use.someone preffered that i use 40% potting soil,30%perlite,20% topsoil and 10% sand.i live in florida and it is the perfect time to start growing.PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Cransi (Apr 14, 2010)

atruepothead said:


> hi i just joined this site.ive been trying to start growing recently but every time i do someone steals my plants.so today i went to my site and found that all my plants were gone.i have just started germinating again but am not sure of the mix of soil i should use.someone preffered that i use 40% potting soil,30%perlite,20% topsoil and 10% sand.i live in florida and it is the perfect time to start growing.PLEASE HELP.


Not sure how much I can help but... are ya sure someone is stealing your plants an not an animal eating them? Sounds like you have a "guerilla grow" since you mentioned "went to your site". Have you told anyone? The media is a toss up, that ratio may work great for you. There are plenty of threads & faqs around RUI about media substrates. I personally am using MG Organic Choice Garden Soil(50%) MG Perilte(25%) MG Peatmoss(25%). This media is for my practice grows before I jump head deep into Growing.


KIL


----------



## continuobrisa (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello all, I would like opinions on FIM vs. Top. Also, any thoughts on the stress on the plants and whether or not watering/fertilizing should change when FIMMED or Topped?


----------



## chainseeker (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everone newbie here I got some seeds from attitude they showed up fast. Master kush and Super lemon Haze. Well one of the MK sprouted two plants I for sure only put one in and it had twins. What now? Store bought organic soil so no chance of it being anything else.


----------



## chainseeker (Apr 15, 2010)

Should I let it grow I hate to try to get it out my friend said to cover up the small one with soil he thinks the taproot caught some light.


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 16, 2010)

This is an amazing site to learn and see what other people are doing. I dont know how many times ive come on here to research a problem ive ran into. 

 if i cant find a clear cut answer in my marijuana horticulture book im here lookin at threads. now that im signed up ill hafto make one for myself.

 a friend and i grew out a huuuge great white shark clone in his garden. i could lay down next to it and it was wider than i was tall and looked like it was 4 plants next to eachother. an amazing plant that inspired me to really get my shit together.

 well somehow i found one seed in it and im growing it out now. about 3 weeks from end of flowering and it looks like a mini version of its mother.. (even tho it probly got pollinated by some guys bag seed 5 miles away or sometjhing) 

 its great to have joined and keep sharing techniques and buds!


----------



## hawaiianbud (Apr 16, 2010)

Howsit growing!!noobie to this site from Hawaii just starting to grow some Hawaiian
snow in coco that I got from ghs when I was up in dam. great information on this site alohas


----------



## speedXT9 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello out there.

I plead ignorance. I am not familiar with forums in general and cannot find out to ask a question, post a thread, or basic navigation throughout the site. I have a basic water question that I cannot find the answer to - please help - Thanks!


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 16, 2010)

whats up i been lurkin for a while now havent really been growing in a bit but will be starting a new CFL grow soon
id like to do a grow log going..this will be my first ordered seeds so!
anyways i love the site and plan on being around for a while


----------



## Ghostriding666 (Apr 16, 2010)

i've just registered after taking the advice of a friend and i can't believe how good this site is. I'll be honest i havn't got much of an idea about growing tomatos but i've been reading up on it all here and i've almost got my room up and running. No doubt i will need the wisdom of all the growers so i hope you can help. i look forward to cultivating and lets see how i get on. j time.


----------



## WILLY WONKA HAZE (Apr 17, 2010)

Ghostriding666 said:


> i've just registered after taking the advice of a friend and i can't believe how good this site is. I'll be honest i havn't got much of an idea about growing tomatos but i've been reading up on it all here and i've almost got my room up and running. No doubt i will need the wisdom of all the growers so i hope you can help. i look forward to cultivating and lets see how i get on. j time.


Yeah bro I find this site extremly good everyone seems nice knowledge able so really intrested in making my own guerilla grow journal for next year kinda too late now


----------



## Hojax (Apr 17, 2010)

Newbie here. Just started middle manning it a bit for some extra spending cash. Gonna be browsing around for some selling tips and whatnot.


----------



## WyldGunz (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello all , im new to the community and recently have gotten my Michigan medical marijuana in the works and waiting the final days till its all valid. 

Looking forward to chatin and postin pics and info of what ill have going on.


----------



## kikkinurazz3 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm new here and have been pokin around reading for three or four days now and came across this thread. Wanted to say hi and thanks for all of the info I've been gathering. New to growing and trying to cram it all in.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr.Natural here, just wanted to say " Howdy" .


----------



## RedHairs (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello...

I've been lurking for a while. Figured I'd finally sign up and post... (and see the attached pictures)


----------



## kRoNiiK (Apr 19, 2010)

Been browsing silently for about two weeks, just recently signed up. Have already gathered a great deal of info & cant wait to stumble across some more gold! Love the site & ALL it has to offer


----------



## qwnbee420 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been growing in a greenhouse for a few seasons now. I use all natural/organic nutrients on the babies. Biogrow from biobizz is the 1st step. Once they sex (sprout) then I switch to bio-bloom and floranectar for magnesium sulfate, nitrogen, potash and potassium sulfate (derived from sea kelp, cane sugar and moasses). The 1st year I experimented with a few outside and no nutrients...the product was drastically different. With the sugar develops the crystals and sticky dense buds you are wanting. You will produce lesser quality without nutrients and miracle gro isn't healthy.
If you can't drink it, why would you smoke it?....


----------



## refriedsnails (Apr 21, 2010)

refriedsnails!!! posting again since a couple of days i wanted to post a couple pics of how my plants are doing see if anyone can give me any tips or suggestions on anything im open to all opinions . this is my 1st grow and im going on month two in two weeks on the biggest plant its from a seed and so is the 2nd biggest one . i have two clones one pre 98 bubba kush and the other 619 master kush they were both given to me about two weeks ago and their looking pretty good. i have a 400 w hps and am using foxfarm for the fert and earth juice for the nutes let me know what you think! HAPPY 420!!


----------



## MistahJ (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys, Mitah J here, novice growing, trying an experiment out here and wondering if i could get some feed back. I found some seeds in one of my bags and said why not, lets try growing, bout some MG and just bought a UVB bulb, they are in the stages of leaving right now and wondering if the UVB i got is a good buy or not. Its The Desert Series Fluoresent 50 at a 20 Watt. Any thoughts?


----------



## tulewerx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey. Just introducing myself. Growing SE TX.
sup'!


----------



## tulewerx (Apr 22, 2010)

buy 2 60 watt cfl's from your local hardware store and set them up on a 2 way. They are like 20 bucks and gives off decent lumen. position them daily according to how your plant is reacting and you should get a decent yeild.


----------



## ThaiStoner (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey everybody
Firstly, hello to all the friendly helpful smokers wherever you are. I'm really glad to have found this wonderful site.

I am waiting for the rainy season to start before I plant my 1st guerilla grow with some seeds that I found in some really nice Thai grass. I have chosen a few places where I think I should be reasonably safe to grow. 

I am hoping that the fecundity of Thailand (they get 3 rice crops a year here) will ensure that they grow with very little (if any) intervention from me.

Does anyone have any hints?

Take Care All


----------



## peterls (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I just want to say hey, and let you know that a new man has entered the building 
In a week I'll order the first seeds and set up my grow room 

I've I few questions that I've already posted so I hope you can help me out.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey everybody just signed up on here. how do I start a grow journal?


----------



## goya boyz (Apr 22, 2010)

hello everyone,well im new here but not new to the grow scene..unfortunatly i was a victim at potpimp,ripz ripped me off for over 900.00usd for auctions of cali connection beans and for other orders from ppsco..well i complained and got banned..i guess its buyer beware over there..BIG SCAM!!!hope this place doesnt work like them fake pimps...


----------



## sillysilvie74 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am Sylvia just another smoker from nowhere land..trying out her first grow. I am taking my plants from outside to inside is this a type of growing? I just don't really want the outside for the obvious reasons...and i havent had the money to invest in lights yet which i do plan on doing sometime but in the meantime is what i'm doing okay?


----------



## fin24 (Apr 22, 2010)

just want to say to people of the uk , PLEASE PLEASE DONT VOTE CONSERVATIVE! actually get up and vote lib dems because if conservative get in then we are all going to have to pay a shit load more taxes (unless your rich) i know that its an annoying thing to say but believe me if they get in again you will have regretted not voting or voting them . peace  on another note 3 green spirit , 1 northern soul,1white widow ,1 g13 and 1 vanilla kush going into flowering very excited . first time grower so if anyone has any tips for flowering that might be useful it would be really appreciated. remember dont vote the fat greedy torys!


----------



## SocialFauxPas (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello...First time on a site like this and excited to share the wealth of information here...Thanks to those who know!


----------



## Weedsmokeism (Apr 23, 2010)

hello all, newbie here waitin on stealth grow closet, been surfin for advice, look forword to startin journal with a supercloset del from superclosetdotcom checked out jonnyblunt88 glad to hear from any users!


----------



## jambobo (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not ready to grow just yet gotta wait on my flat situation to sort itself out, however i am here to find out what i need and how to get it all going so if anyone has any help or info that they wanna share it will be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Burple (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey everyone! 
I am a total noob when it comes to growing.
My first attempt I started off in January with 6 seeds. 
I germinated, planted in small containers, re-potted into 6" pots and ended up with 5 female plants.
I am now down to 3, and they aren't really budding.
I used potting soil, distilled water, and the grow lights from Home Depot.
All of the plants look like they have nutrient burn, but I'm not feeding them anything but water.

Anyway, I have been looking at the hydroponics kit from S&H Hydroponics called "Bubbleponics".
I'm wondering if anyone has used it, and if it is worth the money to buy. 
Here is a link to the kit I am talking about: http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=2&xSec=2

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## <WhiteWidow> (Apr 23, 2010)

new to all this butt have done research and i was planing on using 2 closets 1 for growing and 1 for 

flowering....and plan on having 6 in 1 so 12....i was planing on using a 400watt hps bulb in the 

growing room and a 430 watt enhanced performance hps grow bulb(herd thz were really good for

flowering) butt read tht if your planing on growing 6 or less a 250 is best....butt i dnt c any 

enhanced per. in 250 and to me the light bill isn't of concern so if i used 400 and 430 watt be good

or bad? noob so guide me in the right path plz


----------



## MI6 (Apr 23, 2010)

Whats up!

I'm new here, and new at growing, i've been cheking up this site and i fucking like it!
I have a few questions here i hope somebody can help..


----------



## <WhiteWidow> (Apr 24, 2010)

And with farther research i'm plan on adding a 50watt LED 630nm people say its bad to use

in flowering butt all say its good for growing so is a 400watt hps and a 50watt LED 630nm 

together sound good? new to this and want to know as much before i start so don't have 

make noob mistakes


----------



## dirty nelly (Apr 24, 2010)

hey all new here just saying high....looking forward to getting info and sugestions
off you all.........have a small tent setup just waiting to get seed s
i was thinking of going with diesel ryder as my tent is short 60x60x120cm??

if there are any other strains you could keep short let me know thanks

have a 250hps and big fhd flouresent(the ones that fit into the reflector)

dont know what there called??

thanks for reading guys


----------



## roosba (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am presently on my 3rd grow and am finding this to be too much fun. I hope I can help anyone out with my limited experience. I never claim to know it all but I may be able to give some help if anyone wants it. I am disabled and spend a lot of time researching and reading info on growing. glad to be here. I would like to know how to change my avatar. any help there?


----------



## blastballa23 (Apr 24, 2010)

hahaha hey im new and i just started growing my new plant...how much water should i give it b4 it germinates and how much sunlight should i give it???and how long should it take b4 the seeds sprout???


----------



## bryy (Apr 24, 2010)

what can i do if i just finished germinating my seeds and its going to rain for the next 2 days


----------



## plantdreams (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello to all. My name is plantdreams and I absolutely love to grow marijuana. Ive had 1 successful female(outdoors) 1 extremely large male(outdoors) and Im currently hoping my current plant will end up a female. Im sure Ill have many questions pertaining to Indoor growing seeing as how I am now considering it for privacy reasons. This place looks great! I live in South Texas right on the border so the outdoor sun is great.


----------



## badfish777 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello! i'm a newbie here at rollitup. I haven't posted anything yet, so i figured i would at least say hi. I currently have a small closet grow right now- nothing spectacular; just enough for some personal "medicine". I ordered a few seeds from the single seed center (http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com). 3 strains- The Church from Greenhouse seed company, and Pure Power Plant and Medusa, both from the Nirvana seed bank. I'm already into my second week of flowering, but have no pictures up yet (for lack of a decent camera). I currently only have 3 plants- all of which have been super-cropped using various methods (LST, topping, tying down), and are now under a 150 watt HPS in a SCROG setup; and using a combination of macro and micro-nutrients such as Kushie Kush, Moondust, and Foxfarm's Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. I don't have any questions as of now, but I would love to answer any questions others may have regarding any type of growing. I'm looking forward to being a part of the RIU crew, and hope i can be of assistance to anyone in need, as i would hope you all would help me  I'll have some pictures up soon of my garden, until then, Peace and Love everyone.


----------



## badfish777 (Apr 24, 2010)

hey sorry to hear that bro! try ordering from http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com, my friends and i only trust buying through them. good luck!


----------



## bp120596 (Apr 24, 2010)

hi im thinking about growing but i dont know how to get the lighting i need so i use a 75watt flood light and its very strong im wondering if that could grow one plant plz anyone let me know how or what to get to help my success rate


----------



## freemarley79 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone! New 2 the site just wanted 2 acknowledge every grower on the page!


----------



## o B12UT4L o (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello all... great site lookin forward to conversin with u!


----------



## MistoChristo (Apr 25, 2010)

Good evening folks, looking forward to being able to contribute one day soon. I'm putting together my equipment for the time being. I'm using a tent with two 600w's. It's coming together slowly...I'm also a big fan of dirt and growing the organic way, it truly tastes that much better. So I plan on taking full advantage of the organic section. I'm really excited about putting together SubDudes soil recipe. Well, I'm kinda quiet because I'm a big believer in reading as much as you can and then asking questions. RIU, thank you for this wonderful website!! It's very very helpful.

adios,

mistochristo


----------



## gorilla85 (Apr 25, 2010)

yo yo hellooooo to all


----------



## pmoney (Apr 26, 2010)

I have just purchased a pack of og kush beans from dr green thumb along with the endless sky and a new strand called iranian chemdog all which are feminized indica dominant.....im new to indoor growing and do have a little money to spend and was guided towards the bcnorthernlights producer..but it seems its a little out my budget...my goal is to achieve something similar to those west coast tasting heavy high indicas such as grandaddy purple, grape ape, and all sorts of other kushes that just seems to stand out above the rest and that the connisours have learnt to love...but sadly due to my area i dont have access to these amazing clone only strands and was told things like the og kush from green thumb was the closest i was gonna get and im am wondering if anyone is familar with these strands and can guide me in the right direction....im considering the screen of green method...2 1000w hps lights for flowering


----------



## Jsisk (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey everyone. First time grower here, just thought I would do a little bit of research. Anyone know if regular dirt from outside is good to grow in?


----------



## argersi3 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, did a lot of research to find the best forum's for growers and rollitup.org was it!....I got some questions about my grow, where should I post them?


----------



## badfish777 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jsisk said:


> Hey everyone. First time grower here, just thought I would do a little bit of research. Anyone know if regular dirt from outside is good to grow in?


 yeah it is fine to grow in- as long as it drains good, doesn't seem to have too much clay, and you keep the pH stabilized. also, watch out for unwanted pests. you could put the amout of soil you need in a baking pan and throw it in your oven at 150 degrees for 45 mins to an hour; that will sterilize it.


----------



## Freevibes (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone im new at this as you can tell. I want to grow a single plant. I have four seeds. How can i go about actually growing a plant without my mom knowing? Preferably indoors. My room has PLENTY of light and is at a nice temperature all the time. I know you should soak them in clean water in the dark for 24 hours. I have no clue what to do from there though. Someone mentioned egg cartons?


----------



## JayDubya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been lurking around here for several weeks but not really posting, so I don't know if you'd consider me new or not. Anyway, I've got a few questions (that I'd like to keep private for obvious reasons), so if someone that really knows their shit would like to throw me a PM and take a crack at my problems, I'd really appreciate it  I've searched and read day in and day out trying to find answers, but there seems to be a lot of conflicting information, so a straight answer from a known "expert" would be great


----------



## The Bushman (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, i am new to all this (except for a 6ft White Widow plant that i grew from seed a few years back). I have a few questions and a few pics that i will put up of my current grow once i find the right place to put it.

I look forward to chatting to you all and getting your feed back.


----------



## gazza255 (Apr 27, 2010)

aye up everyone!how do i post a forum on here?i need help with my clones/cuttings.im going to put some pics on this page if i can.i got them from a friend about a week ago and ive been growing them ever since.the thing is that some of the tips on the leafs are goin a bit yellow and some curving round not curvin up or under.im growing in a grow tent 1.2 metre square with a 600watt hps with 12" oscalating fan with extractor at top with carbon filter.my medium is cann coco and im using canna feed a+b for nutrients.my ph is about 6.1 but ive just got it down to 5.6.i used vinegar to bring the ph down.will it be ok using vinegar?THANKSView attachment 902950View attachment 902951View attachment 902952View attachment 902953View attachment 902954View attachment 902955View attachment 902956View attachment 902957


----------



## gazza255 (Apr 27, 2010)

aye up everyone!just need a bit of help with my clones/cuttings.i got these plants off a friend about a week ago and ive been growing them ever since then.the thing is the leafs tips are turning a bit yellow and some leafs curving round not curving down or up!im growing them in a 1.2metre grow tent with a 600watt hps with 12" oscalating fan with extractor fan at top with a carbon filter.they are only small plants and im feedin them only half strength nutrients for now.is it ok to only feed them half strength at first?my growing medium is canna coco and nutrients are canna feed a+b veg and bloom.im going to put some pics on of what there looking like.any help will do as this is my first time.my ph is 6,1 but ive brought it down to 5.6 using vinegar.will using vinegar be ok to bring ph down?THANKSView attachment 902958View attachment 902959View attachment 902960View attachment 902961View attachment 902962View attachment 902963View attachment 902964View attachment 902965View attachment 902966


----------



## momf (Apr 27, 2010)

people please be patient with me (momf) not only am i newbie i am pretty stupid when it comes to computers,but that not what i need help with,wife has cancer and i gotta do what i gotta do,i am new at this so any help would greatly be beneficial,been a smoker for 30 years and its time to be a farmer.bought me bible and started gathering supplies.thanx for any advice good or bad.momf


----------



## Manchester bud (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have just started to flower my 5 snow white fem seeds in 18 ltr pots and using canna veg and flower nuwts also I have used root riot cubes, but I have been having problems from the start with the leaves. I am unsure if it is newt burn as I have only ever fed them a quater strengh soultion every 5 days or so and in between have just used filtered water and can't work out what my problem is.

The leaves have been turning brown at the edges on some which I have been just cutting off and now the tips are bending under on most of the leaves and starting to turn yellow, also on one I have found a small number of transparent spots????

The new groth is fine for about 3 days and then they start to do the same. also i think i have stunted growth. I'm sorry if this explaination is a bit scatty but its hard to describe exactly what is happening. does anyone have any suggestions???? I would be very pleased with any imput.
p.s all are showing white hairs and are all defo fems but only 3 are round about the same size and 2 are small compared to the rest. my light is a 600w hps. cheers.


----------



## Mikenandez (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi guys My name is Mike and I am here to learn.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 28, 2010)

High everyone...!!! New member, love the site, and found this one to be more helpful. been doing this aeroponics for about 5 years would like to see how others who have successful aeroponics do theirs. There are so many ways to do it just like to pass ideas around with others who are as if not more successful in aeroponics. maybe some admins could point me in the direction of an aeroponics wizard.


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wanted to stop by and say hey. I'll probably do more reading than posting. Lots of interesting and helpful info for a first time grower like myself. Good to be here - thanks for having me.


----------



## trumped (Apr 28, 2010)

hello all....wanted to say hi and im here


----------



## sunshineKW (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey! Im new to this site and a new grower  my friends dad accidentally started to grow a cannabis plant, he gave it to me and now my boyfriend and i are its new caregivers  There are two plants in one pot. Theyre both about a foot to a foot and a half tall and seem to be healthy and growing. Once my boyfriend gets back into town, we are going to separate them and plant them near his home. 

I just wanted to know if anyone has any good growing tips or just random knowledge that someone could throw at me, just to give me reassurance that im doing everything right..

Peace!
KW


----------



## highnigga (Apr 28, 2010)

hey im new... i been researching how to grow mj for the past 3 weeks now and have decided to finnally grow some
i have read most of the tutorials... and decided to do a low scale secret patch in a little cubboard about 1.5x1.5x2
nl5
using a homemade hydroponics wit flourescents

im not expecting much but can anyone give me an idea of my yield?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. I have been watching the forums for awhile, but I just started posting today. This is my third indoor grow, so I'm not really a newbie, but I also still have alot to learn. I look forward to basking in the knowledge available on these forums!


----------



## badfish777 (Apr 28, 2010)

highnigga said:


> hey im new... i been researching how to grow mj for the past 3 weeks now and have decided to finnally grow some
> i have read most of the tutorials... and decided to do a low scale secret patch in a little cubboard about 1.5x1.5x2
> nl5
> using a homemade hydroponics wit flourescents
> ...


Absolutely not! there are WAY too many variables to predict any kind of yield. genetics, lighting, nutrients, temperature, maintenance, variations of strains and their phenotypes... the list goes on. However, you can try ordering from a seedbank, such as http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com it's a great, cheap,legit and discreet place to order. some of the listed seedbanks will provide a maximum indoor/ outdoor yield given via per strain- only in maximum climate conditions. Good luck with your grow. don't hesitate to ask any other questions.


----------



## WWShadow (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey all, noob in just about every way. read the entire hydro thread by Potroast & a lot of Al b's stuff. I still have 1 question. How much odor will 1 or 2 plants really produce? Never been around a live plant before.


----------



## Hermit44 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hay Hermit here. New to this site,but not new to growing. Hope to learn a lot more.


----------



## tkoettel (Apr 29, 2010)

*hello everybody i am a 30 year smoker(ganja,brah)and a new patient in northern california. this whole MMJ scene is really tripping me out,very cool though.*
*the deal is the collectives seem to charge way too much for the meds,the quality is most excellent but who can afford it?! i am reaching out to the rollitup*
*family to help educate me so i can grow my own meds. if i get good at it i would like to share it with my friends who are also patients(maybe even some "undocumented patients")i am starting an outdoor grow right now. thank you so much for any help peace and love to all*


----------



## Dankologist (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Hey everybody, love the website & been doing alot of research the last 3 months & ready to get my feet wet with an indoor grow.. ? I have is I always seen people using MH/HPS lighting but was looking to do a grow with about 10-15 plants using little heat/electricity & keep my heat/thermal signature to a nill so was thinking about going with a 300w Pitbull GrowL Herb Pro Full Cycle LED from Growl LED Inc....I see the 300W is equal to a 1000W HID (MH/HPS)....Is this LED a good choice for growing & the above reasons I stated & also the fact I can put it super close to the plants without burning. Also is the company trustworthy..Thanks in advance for any knowledge of LED's or the company


----------



## Big T' (Apr 30, 2010)

Trying to balance the nutrients...is it a simple thing or can it be complicated? This my second time 'round and they seem to be producing well but some adjustments are necessary, but can get complicated for me with a variety of strains


----------



## SmokeItForLulz (Apr 30, 2010)

New. Just saying Hi and thinking of growing..seems easier to order seeds from the internet and grow it yourself rather than trying to find a reputable dealer. So here to do more research.


----------



## renobos2010 (May 2, 2010)

View attachment 913544View attachment 913543hello ppl nice to meet you. plant is about a few weeks old .View attachment 913542


----------



## Big T' (May 2, 2010)

Hey how r you .. un able to view your pics tho


----------



## alfa panda (May 2, 2010)

What up guys i actually start my first grow b4 i found this website lmao, i got like 20 bag seeds i almost jizzed myself (almost) :]


----------



## Cubswin05 (May 3, 2010)

I sure am new and will be here often looking for help and grow tips for my new found hobby. anyone can just refer to me as cubbie, since I'm a die hard cubs fan.


----------



## BIG KUSH DADDY (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome !!! and all the info you folks have provided!!!


----------



## smokeitsundance (May 3, 2010)

Hi Guys, started my first grow a little while ago then found this site. The things I am learning on here will be invaluable. I hope to post some (low quality) pics soon and hopefully share some new found knowledge with others soon. HAPPY GROWING!!!


----------



## PunjabiKush (May 3, 2010)

Hello All,

Newbie here, and an accidental grower. LoL Found some sprouts in my starter garden and I cant bring myself to kill em. So, here I am reading up things 

Love,Peace and Kabob Grease
Gulabo


----------



## Onlyoneman (May 4, 2010)

Hi everyone-
Just got my (very small) setup and about to slap it all together and start a grow. 
Looking forward to sharing what I know and learning what I don't.
Happy Harvesting!
1man

BigT - What is that lovely blue strain you have there? That looks amazingly beautiful!


----------



## foursticks (May 4, 2010)

Newbie here also. Just getting started. Just want to say thanks for all who have posted.
I have learned a lot just by reading here. I know I still don't know jack compared to most
here but will hopefully learn.


----------



## Scientifik (May 4, 2010)

Hey all, novice here looking to set up a basement farm, ready to learn...


----------



## shady0 (May 5, 2010)

Hey I am Shady..I am new on here and have already posted pics with positive responses..Thanks


----------



## 001979 (May 5, 2010)

Hey there folks, just here learning and the such. Got a very cheaply setup but thanks to all the 420 posters it's being very successful for my first!


----------



## purplecheese (May 5, 2010)

Onlyoneman said:


> Hi everyone-
> Just got my (very small) setup and about to slap it all together and start a grow.
> Looking forward to sharing what I know and learning what I don't.
> Happy Harvesting!
> ...


Let me know how you do... we can begin together only im starting with 11 sprouts


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 5, 2010)

Hey all, I stopped in once before to say hi, now I have a question. Once my cuttings have roots coming thru the bottom of the rockwool do I transplant immediately or wait until I start seeing new growth on the top of the cutting? Thanks, all!


----------



## wampuscat (May 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and to see what may be going wrong with my plants. I am growing outdoors, I have about 6 plants, 3 in 2 gallon pots that seem to be doing ok but do have some spots that look I guess like rust spots , but the leaves look like they are doing good besides that, can anyone tell me what may be causeing the spotting??

the other plants I have yet to transplant and I think that is the cause of the tops to start dying and the leaves to turn down, is this correct?

I water every 2 days, and fert.. every week with mirical grow ( the blue stuff that ya add to water ) . is this a good thing to do ? as I am a first time grower. the stage they are in, guessing the best way to tell you is AT THE FIVE LEAF stage with new tops growing.

any advice from anyone would be great, thanks.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 5, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone and to see what may be going wrong with my plants. I am growing outdoors, I have about 6 plants, 3 in 2 gallon pots that seem to be doing ok but do have some spots that look I guess like rust spots , but the leaves look like they are doing good besides that, can anyone tell me what may be causeing the spotting??
> 
> the other plants I have yet to transplant and I think that is the cause of the tops to start dying and the leaves to turn down, is this correct?
> 
> ...


By five leaf stage do u mean 5 sets of nodes? Nodes are the spots where the leaves grow in sets off of the main stem. If you are using 2 gallon pots you should only water about every 4 to 6 days depending on how hot the environment is. The key is to keep the soil kind of loose when you transplant, and then if u stick ur fingers in about 3 inches down and its dry, then u need to water. Ur babies are about the same size as mine I think, so if the plant looks thirsty u can add a cup or so of water closer to the stem (not right around close, you dont want the stem to stay wet). But make sure you are pHing your water! Good Luck on ur grow man!


----------



## wampuscat (May 5, 2010)

I guess nodes, I am new to this and learning the term.. of what things are called. 5 nodes mean a 5 bladed looking leaf ? I read the page about plant probs and think its my water, I have forgotten to let it set out b4 I water, I will start doing that. I am going to have to get some pH level testing stuff, can you give me some hints on what to get or need?

thanks for ya help


----------



## DropsOfJupiter (May 5, 2010)

Ok this new site is fucking me up? how do I start a new thread???


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 6, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> I guess nodes, I am new to this and learning the term.. of what things are called. 5 nodes mean a 5 bladed looking leaf ? I read the page about plant probs and think its my water, I have forgotten to let it set out b4 I water, I will start doing that. I am going to have to get some pH level testing stuff, can you give me some hints on what to get or need?
> 
> thanks for ya help


The bladed (or serrated) leaves are called fan leaves. The place where the sets of leaves grow out from the stem are called nodes. While the plants are little, these leaves will sprout straight across from each other. When they are mature, the nodes will sprout in an alternating pattern on the stem. I don't ever leave my water sitting out, not that it's bad. I got my pH tester at the local hydro shop for like $7. Make sure the pH levels on the tester range from about 5 to about 8.5. Optimum pH level is 6.5. If your pH is too low, just add a little baking soda and retest. If your pH is too high, just add a little bit of vinegar and retest. (Just a little bit of vinegar). You can use "pH up" or "pH down" which can be bought at the grow shop also, but it's alot more expensive.


----------



## McHammerBash69 (May 8, 2010)

A big hi too everyone on here!

Ok first off Im new here and I have been growing for around 2 years. My set up consists off a 1.70 metre high by 75x75 budbox, 400watt hps grolux with a pro ultra reflector and 2 4 " fans with acoustic ducting and rhino filter.

I have grown Diesel lowrider twice 
Top 44 
Sweettooth
Cheese from clone ( i found in my mates bathroom )
Sharkshock from Mr nice seeds

I had no problems part from one strain Sharkshock. I started these in January this year and there all but finished it said 7-9 week but these have taken me 5 months to grow.
I had major problems with these seeds i dont know if it was the time off year or the plant genetics. Out of 15 seeds 6 germinated and looked healthy throught the grow period which was 4 weeks
I normally veg for 2 week then straight into flower. Anyway after i switch it to 12/12 they took another month to show their sex thankfully they were all girls. After around 3-4 week of flowering 2 started growing weird and what i mean by that is they resembled ferral weed.
I kept a close eye on them trying everything from flushing, low fert feeding, stress releivers and so on eventually i had to kill them. My reasoning for the mutation/ferral plants was put down to poor genetics or stress in the early stages any more ideas on this would be helpful.
For the four that were left i harvested 2 out of four because they matured alot faster than the others i got an ounce from both plants. These plants resembled Lowriders or dwarfs because of their size both where 50-65cm.
I have one plant drying and one plant that is getting chopped for drying today.
I will post some pics of the 2 when they are ready.


Peace 


MCHammerBash69


----------



## boostiful (May 8, 2010)

hi new to this game growing that is been smoking 15 years lost 1 lung thriught it still smoking away tho thought id try a little tree party for my self but could do with bit ov advive if any one can help right ill start by saying im on week 4 ov flowering 2 cheese , and 4 hawiian snow , plants there about 3 and half to 4 feet high with buds all over the place glowing away im on 12/12 hour lights i was using dutch pro original bloom hydro/cocos a nd b for the first 3 to 4 weeks ov veg then turned em to flower gradully then stop using the dutchpro and went on to just canna boost forlast 4 weeks ov flowering my babies are looking great all loverly green with huge buds growing but and heres my but 1 plant out ov the 4 snow plants is going a bit yellow but all the others 3 snow and 2 cheese are doing great now heres my question can i just use canna boost all theway through flowering and on its own just the boost and water till i find them ready to flush for the last step or do i need to put somet with the boost i no boost goes great with pk13/14 but do i really need it there looking fat and sweet at 4 weeks apart from the 1 plant i mentioned is the 1 plant going yellowish for a main reason or is it just a dummy out ov the lot as its the skinniest and least branches and leaves and buds as the others can u help me or am i just worring over 1 dummy and thats it or will the rest go yellowish if i dont feed somet else with the boost the others dont look like there gunna change from loverly green but will they if i dont add owt with the boost or can i stop worrying and carry on feeding boost only and kee;p an eye on em ill post some pictures asap ov the party in a tent


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the thread boostiful! Just a quick tip though, if you use punctuation and forget the slang like "ov" you will get more responses. The people on here don't respond to stuff that is hard to read. Good luck on your grow!


----------



## cannofbliss (May 8, 2010)

hi im new here and have a quick question and wanted to know if anyone else had this issue....
two breeds one ww and the other church both stayed in the cotyledon stage for 3 wks and now the only one actually starting to grow the "true" leaves (serrated) ones is the church.
started them in jiffy seed starting mix then after 2 and a half wks of not growing i moved them to ff ocean soil and the church finally started to sprout new growth
all of the environmental factors were and should have been perfect for growth i.e. plenty of light, right amount of water, pH is at 6.6-6.8, proper ventilation etc...

just wanted to know if anyone had ever experienced this super slow growth and what they did to correct it or should the grow just be scratched 

theyre now almost a month old (not dead) and are still in seedling stage, they look healthy too.... this is just freakin weird P.S. sorry dont have any pics but just imagine a seedling in the cotyledon stage and green slightly yellow with two serrated leaves about .5 cm and a deep green (and about 3 cm in height for the church and 2 for the ww and the ww has only two little hairs for serrated leaves


----------



## wampuscat (May 8, 2010)

> The bladed (or serrated) leaves are called fan leaves. The place where the sets of leaves grow out from the stem are called nodes. While the plants are little, these leaves will sprout straight across from each other. When they are mature, the nodes will sprout in an alternating pattern on the stem. I don't ever leave my water sitting out, not that it's bad. I got my pH tester at the local hydro shop for like $7. Make sure the pH levels on the tester range from about 5 to about 8.5. Optimum pH level is 6.5. If your pH is too low, just add a little baking soda and retest. If your pH is too high, just add a little bit of vinegar and retest. (Just a little bit of vinegar). You can use "pH up" or "pH down" which can be bought at the grow shop also, but it's alot more expensive.


 
thanks , that is just what I needed to know, very nicely explained and easy to understand. 

about the water sitting out, I read that somewhere, that if you are on city water, to let it sit out side or in a window seal for a day, to let the clorine and some other things out, not sure if thats true or not.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 9, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> thanks , that is just what I needed to know, very nicely explained and easy to understand.
> 
> about the water sitting out, I read that somewhere, that if you are on city water, to let it sit out side or in a window seal for a day, to let the clorine and some other things out, not sure if thats true or not.


I heard the same thing in reference to the water used for germination, but I'm sure it's a good idea for your setup too.


----------



## Amphibiosaardvark (May 10, 2010)

ive lived in two cities and have left 5 gal of water out to use then used tap water on half if it made a diference the plants didnt show it


----------



## boostiful (May 10, 2010)

ok my freind thanks for the advice now do u have any real hints and tips that might help please some advice thats y were here int it not just to see who can spell or not any real advice or hint and tips any useful grower can help with many thanks for ur reply tho greatly received just wish u had better advice for me and on the subject this site is used for growing not how to teach people to spell correctly well love to some real advice please anyone out there who can help or am i really on the wrong site


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 10, 2010)

boostiful said:


> ok my freind thanks for the advice now do u have any real hints and tips that might help please some advice thats y were here int it not just to see who can spell or not any real advice or hint and tips any useful grower can help with many thanks for ur reply tho greatly received just wish u had better advice for me and on the subject this site is used for growing not how to teach people to spell correctly well love to some real advice please anyone out there who can help or am i really on the wrong site


What would you like to know? What stage are you in? How many and what strain?


----------



## boostiful (May 10, 2010)

ok my freind to say u found a couple or more spelling mistakes not bad to say u didnt even read it properly right ill say again im in week 4 ov flowering 2 blue cheese and 4 hawiian snow there about 3and half foot to nearlly 4 foot high they are all spot on but one is going yellow plus its very skinny and hardly any branches on it to say its nearlly 4 foot plus the 2 cheese and 3 ov the snow are looking great budding away just the 1 snow out ov all six is nearlly all yellow plus very branchless and only bout 5 little buds on it the stem is about 5 mil thick so its well astablished they were in veg for just 4 weeks then veg for last 4 weeks do u think it may be a herme or just not a good 1 to start with its budding but not like the others they are fat and loaded with buds the snow is a sativa shall i dump it and get the space saved for the other 5 or let it carry on or wot any advice given greatly received u can see in my pictures ov them there all nice and green just that 1 plant


----------



## 216Smoker (May 10, 2010)

New Guy here! Loving the site so far. New Grower. From Ohio  19. Check out my website, sig, and stuff.. um. yeah!


----------



## wampuscat (May 10, 2010)

thanks you 2, that helps me with what I wanted to know


----------



## MidMo420 (May 10, 2010)

Hey everyone I just joined and I have a few questions/uncertainties that you guys might be able to clarify. I'm about 2 weeks into my first grow, here is a pretty good approximation what I am using:

Soil: 3/5 Miracle Grow Organic, 1/5 perlite, 1/5 sphagnum peat moss
Lights: Two 2' Cool Blue Fluorescents (placed about 5 in. from plants), also using tin foil around lights to make them more efficient bc i know this isnt a whole lot of light to work with


Main things I'm worried about are 1. Will my plants get enough nutrients? I bought some 30-10-10 (NPK) fert just in case but havent used it yet. I've also thought about using rainwater i heard it is high in nitrogen and has some othe trace elements. 2. Do i need to worry about the soil's pH? (I read that perlite is slightly basic and might level it.) I'm on a low budget and really dont want to spend a lot on a pH tester. 


Thanks for any advice guys, lovin the site too!


----------



## Flymolo (May 11, 2010)

New member here folks! Been lurking for awhile and came across some GREAT info. Hope to return the favor!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 11, 2010)

MidMo420 said:


> Hey everyone I just joined and I have a few questions/uncertainties that you guys might be able to clarify. I'm about 2 weeks into my first grow, here is a pretty good approximation what I am using:
> 
> Soil: 3/5 Miracle Grow Organic, 1/5 perlite, 1/5 sphagnum peat moss
> Lights: Two 2' Cool Blue Fluorescents (placed about 5 in. from plants), also using tin foil around lights to make them more efficient bc i know this isnt a whole lot of light to work with
> ...



If your sprouties r still little (about 5 in or so), then u have plenty of fert. I'm using an MG 4:1 w/ perlite, and my soil is a little hot. Yes, u need to worry about pH. I bought my pH tester at the local hydro shop for 7 bucks. Instead of using pH up and pH down to adjust it (that is very expensive) just use baking soda to raise it and vinegar to take it down. It takes just a couple drops of vinegar tho. Your pH should be at 6.5. I tested mine and it was higher than 8.5... That would have severely decreased plant growth if I had used it.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 11, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> thanks you 2, that helps me with what I wanted to know


Always happy to help!


----------



## Stygx (May 11, 2010)

sup guys just wanna say hi and introduce myself

Im 18 years old, from south-africa currently studying. I smoke herb almost everyday and I only smoke good quality weed even though i have smoked a lot of shit stuff in the past.
I recently decided to start growing my own herb and learn as much as i can

schweet


----------



## fattymacgee (May 11, 2010)

Salut! 

Just saying what's up as I'm fresh meat in here and wanted to get going. I've got my first grow into six days of 12/12 and am having some problems...have to get all the details together but will be back with photo's and questions when i figure out how this all works.

I've found this site an amazing resource, really glad to have found it.


----------



## 1hit2hit3hitSLEEP (May 11, 2010)

what up my names daniel first time grower, kinda did the steps got seed started the degermination once they cracked i planted them in pre soiled cubes after about a week they were about 2 inches everything as lookin good but im starting to feel like they are starting to grow in slow motion its been 2 and a half weeks now and just barely breaking about 2 and a half inches. how can i speed up the grow process ?


----------



## MidMo420 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice DoinIt2Gether this helps a lot!! I did not know miracle grow has such a high pH, i was worried about it being too acidic. Going to get a pool pH tester now, thanks again!


----------



## kire (May 11, 2010)

Hey all. just joined thought id say ello. Im trying my 1st grow and have chosen some Blueberry Cheese. I have 18 plants in a 2400x1200x2000 tent with two 600 sodium's. the temp at max is average 27/28c and the min is 19.8. Im in the 2nd week of flower and have just noticed some of the leafs are curling up slightly but the plants look healthy to my novice knowledge. is this normal? thanks


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 11, 2010)

MidMo420 said:


> Thanks for the advice DoinIt2Gether this helps a lot!! I did not know miracle grow has such a high pH, i was worried about it being too acidic. Going to get a pool pH tester now, thanks again!


Just make sure your pool tester goes low enough to be able to put your pH at 6.5. Some of them only go down to 7


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 11, 2010)

MidMo420 said:


> Thanks for the advice DoinIt2Gether this helps a lot!! I did not know miracle grow has such a high pH, i was worried about it being too acidic. Going to get a pool pH tester now, thanks again!


Oh, and also, "hot" soil means too many nutes (or nutrients) for a young plant. MG actually has a very low pH, but too many nutes for tender roots. You don't really have to worry about the pH of the soil, just make sure ur water is always pH'ed at 6.5.


----------



## presStoned (May 11, 2010)

whats up everybody. press here. just stopping by to say hi


----------



## MidMo420 (May 11, 2010)

So i put a little bit of soil with a little distilled water in a water bottle and shook it up and then tested the pH using pH test strips. Its a little hard to read because the dirty water tinted the results but it looks like a redish orange, probably between 7.5 and 8. I have white vinegar, how much should i add to the watering cycle and should that fix the problem alone? Thanks


----------



## MidMo420 (May 11, 2010)

Uh yeah just saw your response right after I posted above so nm, sorry still getting used to posting on here. But yeah all 6 of em made it from germination till now so I guess they're doing ok with the MG. 
Thanks again


----------



## Pedroskii (May 11, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I'm a complete newb researching and putting together plans to build myself a 100% stealth PC grow box using CFL lighting and a carbon air filter. I'm planning on it being a personal two plant split system from what I've read so far since there is a vegetation and flowering stage I want to do both at the same time to maximize productivity. I'll be posting my plans I am writing from all the information I'm reading once I finish them. Any feedback/prods in the right direction won't go unread.

Also, once I'm finished with my grow box I want to try growing some other type of plants so I can learn the basics on something I won't regret if its a bad harvest. Could anyone suggest a similar plant in terms of growing conditions/mannerism I could grow in it?


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

welcome noobs, im willing to answer any questions i can. shoot me a pm anytime.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 11, 2010)

Pedroskii said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm a complete newb researching and putting together plans to build myself a 100% stealth PC grow box using CFL lighting and a carbon air filter. I'm planning on it being a personal two plant split system from what I've read so far since there is a vegetation and flowering stage I want to do both at the same time to maximize productivity. I'll be posting my plans I am writing from all the information I'm reading once I finish them. Any feedback/prods in the right direction won't go unread.
> 
> Also, once I'm finished with my grow box I want to try growing some other type of plants so I can learn the basics on something I won't regret if its a bad harvest. Could anyone suggest a similar plant in terms of growing conditions/mannerism I could grow in it?


Welcome to the thread, pedroskii! I'm not sure I completely understand what you are trying to do, but here's my .02 cents anyway-lol. By 2 plant split system, do you mean dividing your box, sealing the light, and doing one plant in veg and one in flower? Otherwise you cant run veg and flower at the same time, but I'm pretty sure u know that-LOL. It just depends on the size of your stealth box how big you want your plants to be when you start the flower cycle. It takes less time to veg than it does to flower, so start ur first plant on 18/6 right away to get it growing, then a week or two after you switch to flower on that plant u can start ur second one on veg. If u want a whoppin big second one, start it in veg the same time you flower the other one. The best way to get 'sperimental plants for a grow is just to use some bagseed. After all, weed is weed, and diff strains prefer diff nutes, but anything works to practice on. You will have to find the right nutes and stuff for each certain strain as you try to grow. If you are interested, I know a site that sells beans pretty cheap, so that if you screw them up you wouldn't be out much, but they'll still give you something worth having. Those are my thoughts for now (they come in spurts) let me know if I misunderstood you and am way off track. Good Luck!


----------



## aboss20132 (May 11, 2010)

ok so lets say someone decides to not soak their seeds and instead inserts them into remoistened rapid rooter. about a week goes by and there is no visible growth. upon disection of the plugs he find that the root has begun to grow in spirals and looks tangled and confused. what is the best course of action for this problem. they look healthy and alive and were transplanted into fresh fox farm. wondering if anything will happen. please let me know thank u.


----------



## stankystank (May 11, 2010)

whats up guys other than a cloud of smoke ?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 12, 2010)

aboss20132 said:


> ok so lets say someone decides to not soak their seeds and instead inserts them into remoistened rapid rooter. about a week goes by and there is no visible growth. upon disection of the plugs he find that the root has begun to grow in spirals and looks tangled and confused. what is the best course of action for this problem. they look healthy and alive and were transplanted into fresh fox farm. wondering if anything will happen. please let me know thank u.


As far as I know, as long as ur roots are white and healthy, then u have nothing to worry about. I have seen hydro systems with plants that look like someone braided the roots together. They should grow fine as long as the roots are strong.


----------



## notrichbutgame (May 12, 2010)

hey dude I see your online now and I really need an answer I'm really new to growing I'm trying toset up a grow room without alot of cash, can I use a blue tarp on floor have the attic all white but what about the floor, oh soo sorry I'm notrichbutgame


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 12, 2010)

notrichbutgame said:


> hey dude I see your online now and I really need an answer I'm really new to growing I'm trying toset up a grow room without alot of cash, can I use a blue tarp on floor have the attic all white but what about the floor, oh soo sorry I'm notrichbutgame


I dont think it really matters what is on the floor, and flat white is the next best thing to mylar, so you should be golden.


----------



## notrichbutgame (May 12, 2010)

Hi, Im notrichbutgame I'm soon to be a new grower, I don't have alot of money so I'm trying to start with the basic essentials, can you tell me what color the tarp should be for my floor it's an indoor room


----------



## notrichbutgame (May 12, 2010)

just seen your reply thank you but....what's mylar?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 12, 2010)

notrichbutgame said:


> just seen your reply thank you but....what's mylar?


I don't think the color of the tarp will matter, my floor is plain old concrete. Mylar is a metalized reflective plastic sheeting that you can buy to put on your walls to maximize light.


----------



## Pedroskii (May 12, 2010)

That was my plan but it has changed since once I removed all the components from the pc I decided it would be best to just focus on one good plant in the confined space rather than two mediocre plants. I also am reading up on the different light spectrums for cfls so I get the right cfls for each spectrum and not just a bunch of worthless bright lights. I also have a local brew and grow shop near my house and am getting schooled on hydro techniques.


----------



## gucciman (May 12, 2010)

I am a new member and this is my first grow. I dont know what type it is. Any suggestions?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 12, 2010)

I'm trying to post a link so that people can see the thread I started and my grow, but I don't think I'm doing it right .








https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/327458-first-real-grow-doinit2gether-doin-2.html#post4157019


----------



## highonbud (May 12, 2010)

Hey everybody happy tokin! 
working at getting a good setup for growing hydroponic and totally growing some mutant stuff!!


----------



## OmegaStrain (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys, i'm new. To the site and to growing, actually i just got started today. Its great to see other people talking about their stuff and getting others involved.

Well happy smoking.


----------



## Baked Peemee (May 13, 2010)

Hi, all. I'm new to this forum but I'm hardly a newbie to growing. My grows are small but v/ potent, for personal use and as gifts to friends. I hope to be of great help to many and I know I'll be helped greatly here.


----------



## Costa Ricky (May 14, 2010)

I just had a small crop come in recently and I'm still curing the rewards, In sampling the rewards I seem to get nice and high but it doesn't seem to last long, 15 minutes, Any ideas out there why?


----------



## canibusformen (May 14, 2010)

Whats goin on everyone.. this is my very first post. i have some lighting questions about HID stuff. let's say i have a room that is about 3x5x7... and i plan on having about 4 or 5 babies in there... will one 400w mh/hps set up be enough lighting for this? i may use some cfls to help with some spots that are lacking.. but i was curious if one is enough or if ill have to get two.


----------



## dangrus303 (May 15, 2010)

Hey guys!! Just figured Id drop a line and introduce myself.....
I am a tottal newb @ all this but I figured it was due time to try and suppliment my income by trying my hand @ hydro.
I am in the proces of ordering a waterfarm/8pk... Dont know if anyones got any advice right off the bat, but i promise any and 
all will be appreciated. Im just tired of breaking my back 6 days a week to make ends meet so I look forward to talking w/ you 
guys and look forward to any advice

d


----------



## htv101 (May 15, 2010)

This is my first grow i started germ with some seeds outta some really good mids on Mar. 20th so i'm like 9 weeks. I changed my light to 12/12 today on the white room. In there i'm using two 2' 75watt flour lights and a agrosun 150watt incandescent sun spectram light above. That light is really hot and i've kinda had a hard time keepin the temp down but it's usually around 80 82 sometimes 85? Next round I will have better lights. Two fans in and out. The red box is an ebb and flow hydro setup. I wasn't ever planning on gettin the plant this big until after flowering but they just seemed to keep stretching for light or something? I've done various trims and top the two outside plants about 3 or 4 weeks ago(too soon i think) The little grow box thing i started germ with a seed from some Hell's Angel on 420! I still have it at 18/6 but i was thinking about kickin it up to 20 hrs? i have two two 13watt cfl lights and a little dwc system. um ya i think that's about it just wanting alittle feedback and just someone to talk to about this shit like our own little club..... Thanks everyone




sorry bout the quality of the pics


----------



## ilovubitch (May 16, 2010)

Hi y`all,this is my first grow
grow box 74x42x38cm
light 4x24w warm white
2x35w warm white
2x30w cool white
strain Don`t know 
intake 2 pc coolers
outtake 107cmh
2 pc fans inside at the top 
iti is in week 3 of flowering


----------



## krazeejane (May 16, 2010)

Well , I'm here to continue my family legacy ....lol..... My dad grows the most beautiful plants I have ever seen or smoked....right from humboldt county. Welll, I'm going to try to grow a beautiful creation but don't have the faintest idea where to start, I got a lot to loose so I need a lil help in the being discreet dept. But my main? Is it illegal to buy seeds in the us?


----------



## popsplayground (May 16, 2010)

NEWBE...hummmm...!! Well, I"m 60 years old! I've done lots of forums!! I have been growing things forever!! But I am new to growing marijuana and I am new here soooo... Hello everyone!! just call me POPS! I have been lurking in wings here looking around and liked what I saw so I joined in. Looks like a good group! 

I just got my MMJ card and the OK to grow so I'll be looking for answers and hope to be able to help others as I go along.

Have a great day! POPS....


----------



## EntooGrowin (May 16, 2010)

Hiya, rollitup community

Nice to be part of this forum community I have learned alot already and look forward to many more Ah Ha thats what i was doing wrong moments. Thanks to all in advance.

Entoo


----------



## allateup (May 16, 2010)

HArooo to all my new friends!!
I am a noob when it comes to indoor home growing so i have been experamenting alot. I have also been reading up alot and trying to figure out what will work for me, in my space and budget and what not. Sooooooooooooo starting from the top. 

I made a styrafoam floater and put 4 pre germinated seedlings in it. See pics
View attachment 939935View attachment 939925View attachment 939929View attachment 939934View attachment 939936View attachment 939927

this is just plain old tap water with an otto grow light on a cycle of 18 on 6 off, and there just over a month old. started out grew very fast compaired to the ones i have planted in soil, there stems are very sturdy and they seamed to be doing ok, untill about 3 or 4 days ago they started to get burn spots ( i am assuming) the leaves where curling and turnign yellow and brown. so i thought they where geting to hot i went out and got a lil fan and now it has more direct air flow, even thought its in my bathroom and not in a box or anything which is also air conditioned. I plan on geting some netted pots and pea gravel with a air pump for this, hopefuly it will work better then what i have been doing so far.

second attempts was a pre germination of 16 seeds, all bag seeds i have a fucking huge jar lawls, but again i noobed it up and had the light to far away from the dirt itsself and the plants got to spindely. so from the 16 i kept 4 and from the 4 only 2 stuck it out and they where both going good i was happy the bigger of the two was just on its first 5 leaf germination, when (dun dun daaaaaa) it wilted and it wilted fast.View attachment 939931View attachment 939922View attachment 939932View attachment 939928View attachment 939930View attachment 939921View attachment 939923View attachment 939926View attachment 939933View attachment 939924

I have read so many threads about over watering and under watering but i guess i still dont know wtf to do i only give the plant water every other day and when it gets watered i dont drowned it i just bareley use like a good mouth fully of water (no i dont spit water on my plant but i dont know how else to sum it up lol) but from what i read if i was over watering it the leaves would turn yellow but the leaves for the most part are still very green there is no discoloration in the stem i put in a bamboo pole just incase it got rly weak but it is still able to stand on its own but idk what i did wrong if anyone wants to put in there 2 cents or just tell me what i can do to fix it i dont want to loose my lil plant but i already have another 10 germinating in peat circles so its not a big deal if this one dies but yea, pm me or w/e.
thanks in advance


----------



## BongKong420 (May 16, 2010)

Good luck and make sure if its city tap you let the water sit out for a day or so that way the clorine will evaporate


----------



## allateup (May 16, 2010)

could that have caused the wilting? on one of the threads i read it said to put hot water on wilting plants to jump start some shit, i dont rly rember what it was but i havent been letting the water sit out at all i usualy just pop it in there.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 17, 2010)

krazeejane said:


> Well , I'm here to continue my family legacy ....lol..... My dad grows the most beautiful plants I have ever seen or smoked....right from humboldt county. Welll, I'm going to try to grow a beautiful creation but don't have the faintest idea where to start, I got a lot to loose so I need a lil help in the being discreet dept. But my main? Is it illegal to buy seeds in the us?


It is not illegal to buy seeds in the U.S.if you have a caregivers card. However, you CANNOT order seeds from Europe or Canada because it is against federal law. I used a prepaid credit card and had them sent to my deceased mother in laws house to avoid detection.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 17, 2010)

allateup said:


> HArooo to all my new friends!!
> I am a noob when it comes to indoor home growing so i have been experamenting alot. I have also been reading up alot and trying to figure out what will work for me, in my space and budget and what not. Sooooooooooooo starting from the top.
> 
> I made a styrafoam floater and put 4 pre germinated seedlings in it. See pics
> ...


As far as watering goes (depending on what size ur containers are) should only be done about 1or 2 times a week. Stick your finger into the dirt about 3 inches down, and if its dry it needs water. Water thoroughly so that the excess drains out the bottom of the pot. Watering with just a little bit will inhibit root growth.


----------



## Slinger73 (May 17, 2010)

Hello fellow members. I'm new to the site and have a question. I am 6 weeks into flowering some Cotton Candy, Afghan Goo and Skywalker OG. My humidity has been between 50-58% and temps at 68-83 degrees F during flowering. Lower humidity and temps are when the light is off. I have read that lower humidity is better during flowering however I don't understand why. What are the issues with higher humidity during flowering and how can I lower it without a dehumidifier. Thanks in advanced for any replies.


----------



## allateup (May 17, 2010)

will give that a shot DoinIt2Gether*,* i was to worried about drounding it that i nvr thought about saturating it once a week like that. thanks for your advice


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 17, 2010)

allateup said:


> will give that a shot DoinIt2Gether*,* i was to worried about drounding it that i nvr thought about saturating it once a week like that. thanks for your advice


Not a problem man, happy to help!


----------



## Digitalism (May 17, 2010)

Hi there, new to weed growing scene but certainly not the weed scene. Lived in Amsterdam for years, just moved back to my home town London and trying my first grow. Got 2 plants going atm, just growing them on my windowsill and putting them under my desklight at night in a cupboard lined with foil. Im about 1 month in now and thinking of starting them on nutrients.

Oh and hi there fellow stoners


----------



## Bloomfield (May 17, 2010)

Yo, new to the site, just saying what up!

Gonna be growing outside but starting em off indoors. 



- One Love!


----------



## HTownKid (May 17, 2010)

I'm pretty much a kid from Houston Texas. My friends big brother smokes along with us and he is getting an apartment soon, we're gonna learn how to set up a big nice grow room and get some dank bud. I'm just gonna be hanging around here, don't mind me.

 -JSwag


----------



## MrZuLu (May 17, 2010)

hello... just signed up... I am from North Humboldt County just off US 101

I got four in the blueberry strain (oddly, all decidedly different looking and all from the same mother ~ been wondering about that actually) three from cuttings, one from seed, an OG Kush from seed, and a lemonlime outdoor Humboldt from seed in the closet using a 600w, I think she said conversion lamp. Everybody is happy and healthy and, again oddly, they each have different nutrient deficiencies,all in same medium, happy frog and perilite60/40, getting the same feeding schedule. lol Oh yeah and using organic Nature's Nectar OMRI nutes!
I don't get it


----------



## LA Trap (May 18, 2010)

wats goin on fellas. im new here and i hope to learn some exciting things from all of you. im from los angeles, ca. and im tired of lining these drug dealers pockets with 20 dollar bills every other day. solution? grow my own shit with the help of everyone on here. thanks alot.


----------



## Yizzle (May 18, 2010)

im a new grower as well im trynna figure out everything. im starting off indoors in a nightstand is that cool? i've collected rain water for pH reasons but thats bout all i kno i need to do im a true amature and novice i need extensive help. im not always on here but who eva wanna help me add as my friend or e;mail me [email protected] i really really need newbie help! anyone?


----------



## Yizzle (May 18, 2010)

i need alot of help n tips them damn books r no good for me so if your reading yizzle in trouble i dont have a green thumb lol


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 18, 2010)

Yizzle said:


> i need alot of help n tips them damn books r no good for me so if your reading yizzle in trouble i dont have a green thumb lol


Is there anything in particular you want to know? What kind of lights are you using? Do you already have your beans going? Hydro or soil?We can help, but u gotta ask us stuff...


----------



## Yizzle (May 18, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Is there anything in particular you want to know? What kind of lights are you using? Do you already have your beans going? Hydro or soil?We can help, but u gotta ask us stuff...


i just sent you a private message


----------



## Yizzle (May 18, 2010)

if anybody got a windows live messanger or hotmail hit me up [email protected] u can reach me better on there


----------



## Yizzle (May 18, 2010)

wen to introduce fertilizer to my plants. how much to use and what brand do u guys perferrer


----------



## alpine100 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Every1, great forum, been reading up on a few threds, very informative, think i'll stick around if its ok with you lot????? L8z


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 18, 2010)

Yizzle said:


> wen to introduce fertilizer to my plants. how much to use and what brand do u guys perferrer


Don't start nutes till your plants r a couple weeks old at least


----------



## frinj (May 18, 2010)

I have been a member of Bluelight for over a decade (ecstasy was my gateway drug to MJ). I live in California and am curious about the right to legally grow MJ with a prescription. I have in the past been a very active psychonaut, posted various experienced on Erowid and other places, but I'm mellowing in my age and getting more responsible, but I still like to have a good time. I like music festivals, jam bands, forest parties, raves, and burner parties.

Frinj


----------



## dangrus303 (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of the site hydrofanatics.com? They claim to have waterfarm 8pks for 339.00 Didnt know if anyone has used them before, did a search on this site and nothing came up..... Thanks

d


----------



## pammyray03 (May 18, 2010)

I am a card-holding grower in Oregon and am looking for patients who also hold cards. Please reply if interested. I am in Portland.


----------



## Lliamsdad (May 19, 2010)

New here. Figured I would say hey. I'm sure ill have some questions.


----------



## sickta (May 19, 2010)

sickta here so far so good but still new and willing to learn..the more learning the more smoking


----------



## jimjam52 (May 19, 2010)

hey so ive got 2 plants but the buds are really small im trying to grow as naturally as i can 12 hours outside in the light and 12 hours in my closet but the buds are really small theyve been flowering for around 3 weeks but the buds have come up not to long ago but theyre only 1/4 inch thick and 1 inch tall, please help me get bigger buds, oh ya first harvest and around 2 feeet tall


----------



## MochetRoe (May 20, 2010)

what it do peoples....my name is roe....i just currently purchased anew home down n louisiana and i wanna grow outside....i need help on everything how to start seeds,soil....the works PLEASE help me out yall...


----------



## jubey dubey (May 20, 2010)

Whattup. new to the forum, registered about 2 weeks ago, been reading and absorbing information.
also having a first time grow. i guess ill be back here if i have some questions... but probably nothing a little thread surfing won't answer.

deuces


----------



## MrBubbles (May 20, 2010)

Joined today. Lots of good info.


----------



## sohail (May 21, 2010)

hey buddy, i'm doin the same. i got six huge babies, that have started flowering, and they is doin jus fine. i live in karachi and it's about the same temp as you described. i keep mine in the balcony facing south east, giving them 8 hours of direct sunlight. they are 4 months old, and reach my waist. very healthy.


----------



## red hairs (May 21, 2010)

Hi my name is Redhairs and I have been growing for 4 months and don't know much about it and was hoping for some advice from fellow growers


----------



## marymayhem1989 (May 21, 2010)

Hello, is there anyone here who is willing to talk to me about growing who has yahoo messenger? I would really appreciate talking with an experienced grower. Thanks! :] My ID is marymayhem1989 and so is my email but I rarely check it.


----------



## Rockology (May 22, 2010)

Hey guys!
Its great to see a comunity here, awesome support and will be browsing, so just a friendly hello from the new dude!


----------



## mygirls (May 22, 2010)

and a friendly welcome and hello back atcha


----------



## naloboy808 (May 22, 2010)

What&#699;s happenin. Got a new profile after my other was blocked by the admin. Now i qualify under all the rules. (18+) Got my own outdoor growing, looking for even more locations to grow. I was that pothead kid in high school getting A+&#699;s in every horticulture class available. Growing plants just comes naturally to me. Hope to get my own journal started.


----------



## RIOTT626 (May 22, 2010)

New to the site, Glad I found it! I'm starting to learn to grow, slowly purchasing systems, always in need of help, Ill be on here a lot asking questions<3 HOPEFULLY IM WORTHY


----------



## TheOx805 (May 22, 2010)

What up people! Very new to growing. I am in Southern California, i have planned to plant a few outdoor plant's for this season, any tips on nutrients watering etc is appreciated.
Glad to be on here!!


----------



## roystan vasey (May 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, I've just signed up. I'm a first time grower and I'm interested in using led lighting. I will be scouring this great site for information.

Happy growing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dzlroller (May 23, 2010)

Howdy folks! Long time smoker making first attempt at growing.


----------



## hardwayup (May 24, 2010)

what up yall!!? been lerking for a while. diggin the forum.


----------



## JRTokin (May 24, 2010)

Heya everyone!
This website is great and I found it to be very useful! Unfortunately i cannot send any pm and ive got no idea why.... DOes anyone no why not?


----------



## Blue Northern Lights (May 24, 2010)

hi all. I'am from the uk long time smoker first time grower.


----------



## johnmatthewpaz (May 25, 2010)

hi, I'm John. Roof planting is safer than on land. What do you think of putting them in open cardboard boxes to protect from big sunlight. And a big ladder to climb up to it.


----------



## 4630logan (May 25, 2010)

I have two questions. When germinating seeds after planting them in rooting medium, how much light do they need, is a humidity dome necessary after the first leafs show? My plants grown from my first batch of seeds produced plants with three leafs, what could be the cause of that? Thanks very much- 4630logan


----------



## newbieharvester (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, new to growing, and probably doing all the errors one can do.... My plants vary from healthy to spooky, but hey, I´m learning, going to post some pics later on of my baby girls asap. Then you can laugh long and loud  Have a good one..... Btw, Madrid, Spain, but originally italian/norwegian. Growing exclusively for myself, wanting quality and not quantity (both would be great though). Have one Misty, one Top44 (heat struck, just trimmed off all dieing leafs), one Skunk #1, and 3 unknown.... Just changed nutritient and they seem a bitt offended at the moment, that with to much sun and overwatering has taken all my plants to the verge of panic (or was that me?)..... And just a week ago they were so helathy  Next try will be better)


----------



## ledvirgin (May 25, 2010)

hey guys tommy here, delighted to have found this site. im a led first time grower. has anyone got experience with leds? ive purchased a 120 watt panel and hoping to grow 2plants for my personal use, any advice would be great, thanks.


----------



## DryIsADirtyWord (May 25, 2010)

Greetings All!

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I've posted a couple of times so far, but haven't gotten around to coming in here to say hello officially.

I landed on this site by links here and there, and ended up liking the massive amount of not only information here, but the attitude of the community as well - very friendly and helpful, very little sarcastic tones (unless deserved, of course). 

My style of learning isn't exactly typical - that is, I like to read and try... I tend to not ask many questions right off the bat. Many of the questions I would have asked are covered already as it is, just have to spend a little time searching for the answers, which I certainly do not mind. I started taking electronics apart to see how they work when I was about 7 or 8, which lead to a love of electronics, which lead to video games, which lead to wanting to know how they work... years later, I'm a Senior Network Admin, after serving as a radio/computer tech (among other things) in the Marines. While many would say "trial and error isn't needed if someone can answer your questions"... my mindset is "I don't want to learn how to follow instructions, I can do that. I want to learn how to do this task."

With that said - trial and error is the only way I personally am going to learn what my plants are trying to tell me, so - when they speak, I look up what going on here, and apply it. Granted, if I really get stuck, I'll ask ya'll for some help... but your knowledge base here is already amazing as it is! Once I learn a bit, and start feeling comfortable with my skills - I'll become more active around here. I just like to get a good idea of the subject before I attempt to contribute - spreading bad info is never good. 

Thank you all for having such an incredible collection of knowledge, and being here to help us newbies learn the ropes. One day, I'll be spewing all this great wisdom, and I'll still be thanking ya'll for giving it to me to share!

Semper Fi


----------



## weekend toker (May 25, 2010)

hey im new to this site im on my first grow its actually at my other house which i go down every two weeks its probly a foot and a half tall and its a little over a month old but the stem is not thick enough to hold the plant up very well how can i get it better and get the best harvest my grandma waters it and she deffinetly has a green thumb she does miracle grow and waters it...also how long till i start havesting


----------



## Iree (May 25, 2010)

New here. On my first grow l. Have about 2 weeks left in flower. Have hogsbreath and mk ultra going. I'm using a florolux 400 hps for flower. My grow box is a 6'x4.5'x3' made of 1/2" plywood. Using a passive air system with a 275cfm fan on pull.

I also have four mothers from four seeds. One jedi. One GDP. One sour d. And one burmese kush. I guess I got super lucky on that one. All seeds were from smoke sacks. All chilling under a 4 bank t5 fluro in the closet. Just thought I'd say hello


----------



## Kashmu (May 25, 2010)

Hello, im new to the growing world. Im tryin my hand on a drip hydro setup and see where it takes me. I recently bought the ecogrower max from general hydro. Any info would be awesome. Happy growing!


----------



## mkmkli49 (May 25, 2010)

Hey all, 
I've been on here for a little bit now, started a few threads, posted on a few others but, I haven't stopped by here and properly introduced myself. 
I currently have 2 plants growing in a rubbermaid box using cfl's. Got some plans to make quite a few changes to the set up, and I've been considering dabbling with a mini-DWC to get my feet wet in hydro- no pun intended. Here's a couple links for my grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/332734-my-very-first-grow-pics.html
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/333172-added-videos-my-grow-comments.html

Please stop by and let me know what you think. I'll be keeping it updated with pics as often as possible and hopefully with videos every 3 days!!


----------



## BK1Jammin (May 26, 2010)

Helloooooooo. I've been interested in growing for quite some time and I read this site daily. Decided to join so I could become a part of the community.

I'm going to Phoenix for an internship in the summer, but as soon as I get back to Canada for school I'm going to grow 5-10 plants in my house. I can't wait for September!


----------



## medical4de (May 26, 2010)

Semper Fi[/QUOTE]

Semper Paratus Thanks for serving


----------



## Kushhead (May 26, 2010)

Hey All, i´m new in the cannabis forum world i hope learn a lot here 

thank you all


----------



## natu (May 26, 2010)

Just joined this site, glad to be here. Have a few years experience with hydro systems and indoor growing. 
I will post some pics of my latest grow as soon as I can, until then "Happy trains to you!"


----------



## natu (May 26, 2010)

I see that I still can't type and smoke at the same time~~~ "Happy trails to YOU!" lol


----------



## ministroy (May 27, 2010)

Hi all,

Preparing to start my first garden. As well working on my diploma thesis regarding Marijuana prohibition and its effect on economy. 

Happy to join you guys!


----------



## mimms (May 28, 2010)

Hi there to all on this site, Its nice to be welcomed Thank you. im new to all this forum stuff. it good to see so many people of the same mind in one place. I cannot grow hear in the uk, but its good to see that you are all helping each other with all your problems and more so success keep up the good work. mimms


----------



## Zakman (May 28, 2010)

Heya
Brand Spankin' New to the site,
Hope to contribute to this awesome community 
Just wanted to Pop My cherry in a controlled environment

Peace Y'all


----------



## californiacurlz (May 29, 2010)

im new too, i cant seem to get any answers from anyone, do you kn0ow what im doing wrong? maybe you can answer some of my questions


----------



## dpllqb (May 29, 2010)

Hey all. I just started my very first grow, keep your eyes peeled for a grow journal, I'll definitely have lots of questions. I've been browsing the forums for a few days now, there seems to be a lot of really kind and knowledgeable people on here. Keep up the good work!


----------



## sparky9909 (May 29, 2010)

hi i live in wales and a first time grower and am looking for a good simple setup that would work well in a garden shed, i have done a bit of research in to the lighting that is needed and what sort of seeds are best for my sort of climate but i dont seem to have seetled on anything yet that realy jumps out at me, 

the space is 2ftwide x 3ftlong x 5ft high 

what sort of lights woud best suit this space,
i have looked at hps and hid but i would like an all in one bulb instead of changing them for growing and flowering

i am looking for any info that will help 

thanks


----------



## leroy79 (May 29, 2010)

Hello all I am new to the forums and fairly new to growing. Want to get some new ideas and fresh insights about growing.


----------



## glassandgrass (May 29, 2010)

im in college, going to school to blow glass, ive grown before, 11 plants from bagseed, 4 150w cfls, soil. but definately done a lot of reading since, i get it now. im moving to a new residence and have a limited growspace (diagram attached). i have a 1000w hps and a bubbler sysem for clones, as well as the other stuff (i still need some more supplies). anyways, there is absolutely no way to pump air out the room except what i have drawn, cut a hole in the wall between the two closets, using the smaller one (chemicals and cleaning supplies) for exhaust from the big one, btw the closets are both about 10ft. tall. will it work? i dont want to waste my time and money figuring it out on my own.View attachment 964651


----------



## DVSRT23 (May 29, 2010)

hello everyone, I've been a member for a minute. this is my first post, Growing femalized Bubblicious from nirvana seeds. live in the states, got the seed within a week. Vegged for 5 weeks, and todays been 1st week of budding. already seeing white hairs. using fox farm nutes, and soil. haven't had any problems so far, using tent 2x3x5, 400watt hps, with Led UFO light and Led light panel, carbon filter with 2 6" inline fan. I've been using this site as a very good resource, everything i wanted to know i got answers by just looking up others response. will post pics


----------



## DVSRT23 (May 29, 2010)

My First setup, never grew before. just started about 8 weeks ago. what yall think??


----------



## tehoracle (May 30, 2010)

Howdy folks,
New to the forum... I'm a medical marijuana patient looking for tips on growing to save me some money. 
Currently on my second grow... first didn't really go well, but I'm learning.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 30, 2010)

californiacurlz said:


> im new too, i cant seem to get any answers from anyone, do you kn0ow what im doing wrong? maybe you can answer some of my questions


drop me a PM, I'll c if I can help


----------



## kahale808 (May 30, 2010)

i havent posted yet ive just been gathering as much info as possible. this is a very informative site. im sorta new here. glad to be a part of the community.
alohaz
kahale


----------



## raiderdave (May 30, 2010)

im glad to be here lots of good info


----------



## CITISIN (May 30, 2010)

long time lurker and reader, finally decided to start posting


----------



## mulloneup (May 31, 2010)

hay im a noob to the forum! all the talk about growing your own deliciese sticky bud has certainly interested me. sSo much diffenert info has overwhelmed me! so far i am set on growing a small hydro wardrobe set-up with reflective roof lining (2ft deep x 5ftwide x 7ft STONE HIGHHHH) lighting - 600 Watt digityal Hps ., MH with overhead reflector, sytem - 6 pot hydro resevour growing in rockwool & hydrotron clay, Air - exuast fan & small wall hung fan. timers on the water & wall fan for 5 mins every 3hrs, and timer on the light 24hrs for veg and 12/12 for bloom. instruments - ph meter, thermometer & three part nutrients aswell as ph up & down. i have already purchased ICE seeds from 420-seeds UK yet to arrive austrlia qld..are these seeds and set-up any good for a first time hydro n00b. any ones oppinion would be much appreciated


----------



## brando147 (May 31, 2010)

long time lurker, first time poster


----------



## Taufactor (May 31, 2010)

Delurking myself. I've learned a lot of good and useful stuff from this forum.


----------



## surgedup (May 31, 2010)

welcome to RIU good wealth of knowledge here !!!


----------



## mesh (Jun 1, 2010)

High everyone I would like to introduce myself I go by Mesh...I was using google to get some grow tips and I came across this site and seen that it has an amazing online forum section...


----------



## BuddingGrower (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought I should introduce myself before asking a bunch of questions you've all probably read hundreds of times.  I'm joking of course. I know to use the search.

I wasn't very interested in MJ before but after a trip to Amsterdam and trying some space cakes I found it very relaxing and enjoyable. Smoking has always given me paranoia and anxiety, but eating seems to give the opposite effect. I hope to build a small (1-2 plants) stealth and quiet grow cabinet sometime in the future. I have a lot of reading to do first.

Does anyone know what strain would be used in the space cakes? I ate only half of one and felt very relaxed so I assume something mostly Indica?


----------



## God2BLegal (Jun 1, 2010)

hello, 

i guess ill start by saying i am a first time grower, outdoors. plants are a few inches tall. any questions, comments, concerns. and above all constructive critisms are welcomed.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 1, 2010)

God2BLegal said:


> hello,
> 
> i guess ill start by saying i am a first time grower, outdoors. plants are a few inches tall. any questions, comments, concerns. and above all constructive critisms are welcomed.


Stop by my thread, hang out, chat with us. U can even post some pics there if u want so that ur more likely to get opinions and comments. The link is in my sig. Ne specific questions?


----------



## God2BLegal (Jun 1, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Stop by my thread, hang out, chat with us. U can even post some pics there if u want so that ur more likely to get opinions and comments. The link is in my sig. Ne specific questions?


thanks 2gether ,
i will def be stoping by ur thread. and posting sum pics for the opinions from anyone that knows more than me( which is anyone on here im sure) i picked three seed out of a stash and thought id give it a go. to my fiance and mine amazment all three germd, i used a sponge method i read about. 
but i will post those pics and maybe a few questions on ur thread .
have u ever grown outside?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 2, 2010)

God2BLegal said:


> thanks 2gether ,
> i will def be stoping by ur thread. and posting sum pics for the opinions from anyone that knows more than me( which is anyone on here im sure) i picked three seed out of a stash and thought id give it a go. to my fiance and mine amazment all three germd, i used a sponge method i read about.
> but i will post those pics and maybe a few questions on ur thread .
> have u ever grown outside?


I have done one outdoor grow, but having the Medical Marihuana card, all my meds must be in an "enclosed, locked facility" so I can no longer grow outdoors.


----------



## billythekid760 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey there first time grower here..just wanted to let everyone know that i am here..and to say hey.and any help would be awesome.i posted some pics on my profile


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 2, 2010)

ok my grow room has abour 16 plants 1 has started budding cuz i turned my lights on 12 and 12 cycle about 3 weeks agothe budd have been on it for 2 so there the size of a thumb nale im using the 4ft flourescent ppl are saying my plant that has budds on it that im not going to get a big yeild from it because my lights arnt enought wattage but i was thinking what if i move my budding plant outside will it continue to budd?? right now i think outside theres 14 hours of sunlight still i just need to know if a can put my plant outside and have it continue budding soit can get some real light
!!!​


----------



## williac76 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey.Want to follow my 60 day Wonder! 

She is said to HARVEST in 60 Days or less... We will see as I hear ITS OVER THAT. One person had one of these that never flowered until he actually let his lady rest on a 18/6 schedule. She then started to Bud towards the end of harvest which made for nothing really for him. I learned from him though; To at least let the auto women sleep *22/2, 20/4 or 18/6*. I am scared to keep them under 24 hours of light after seedling and mild growth, as reading on these strain it's still good to let a plant rest for proper budding regardless what they say about light. It's always dark somewhere! 


*Grow Room Environment:* DR60 Tent
*DNA Genetics*
90/10 Indica Dom
*Auto*
*Age in Photo* 20 days old
Status: A little nute burn. Cut back to about half of what I was using. 

- growing in hydro 5 gallon DWC bucket
- Using GH FLora Nova series nutes
View attachment 973735


----------



## williac76 (Jun 3, 2010)

For a first time grow go with an Auto Flowering grow to get you a few good sticks of butter to make.

Here is a link to some good Autos. Visit me

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/lowlife-marijuana-seeds 

They take forever but do come. PS: pay for stealth and take the cost.. Its worth it

60 day Wonder is Auto Flowering (Read on these strains)

- Short and Compact
- Grows in around 60 days from seed or less
- Only requires at least a 22/2 or 20/4 lighting after seedling and mild grow stage before flowering starts. Start seeds in 24/7 light of course.


----------



## williac76 (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh just make sure the Genotype is Mainly indica..

So you will see like

80 Indica/20 Sativa for the details on some of these


----------



## williac76 (Jun 3, 2010)

HERE IS A LINK TO LOWLYFE SEEDS THROUGH ANOTHER SITE. SPENDY BUT YOU GET YOUR SEEDS. BE SURE TO PAY FOR STEALTH SHIPPING AS THEY COME IN A dvd CASE

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/lowlife-marijuana-seeds

TIPS:
ONLY GO 24/0 THROUGH SEEDLING

MOVE TO AT LEAST TO A 22/2, 20/4 OR 18/6 GOING FORWARD INTO FLOWERING.

THOUGH THEY SAY YOU CAN KEEP UNDER 24 HOURS OF LIGHT DON'T TRUST IT UNLESS YOU KNOW THE AUTO YOU ARE GROWING. A FRIEND ON HERE GAVE HIS LADY NO REST. SHE WAS JUST A BIG ASS BUSH UNTIL HE LET THE GIRL REST 4 TO 6 HOURS A DAY AND SHE STARTED FLOWERING... TOO LATE. DON'T PIMP THEM OUT ON LIGHTS AND LET HER REST A FEW AT LEAST


----------



## surgedup (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to RIU friend wealth of knowledge here !!!


----------



## williac76 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yea... Grow an Auto. They even have good hybrids


----------



## Mr.Solodolo (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey everyone! Im new here and just wanted to say hey, thinkin about starting my own grow!


----------



## sparky9909 (Jun 3, 2010)

DVSRT23 said:


> My First setup, never grew before. just started about 8 weeks ago. what yall think??


hi mate love the setup just what im looking for could u list what kit ur using plz would help a really new grower in need of serious help


----------



## williac76 (Jun 3, 2010)

HOW TO TELL YOUR PLANT IS FEMALE

HERE ARE THE PISTILS ON A AUTO FEMALE OF 60 DAY WONDER
View attachment 974080
FOLLOW HER GROW HERE!!! 

https://www.rollitup.org/members/williac76-250932/albums/first-time-grow-60-day-williams-wonder-12764/


----------



## peejay (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Looking for info on growing and discussion with fellow newbs, novices, and masters.

Cheers


----------



## Oakland6913 (Jun 4, 2010)

whats up? I'm new to this site so sorry if i'm doing this wrong I'm going to start my first grow in two weeks when my 4x4x6 tent gets here. Anybody have any advice with grow tents? Also what is a good strain to grow with first?

thanks


----------



## Forestfire (Jun 4, 2010)

new here, just saying hello all.


----------



## mrlevy (Jun 4, 2010)

how do you start a new thread of your own


----------



## Down2earth (Jun 5, 2010)

Whats up everyone, The names Miguel Im from Portland, Oregon and Im completely new to the whole growing thing and hope learn a lot and have some fun on the way. See ya guys around!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 6, 2010)

mrlevy said:


> how do you start a new thread of your own


I think u just go to the forums main page and look for a button that says "new thread", "start thread" or maybe just "thread". I'm not real sure, but i know it only took a min to figure out how to post when I did it.


----------



## tempest317 (Jun 6, 2010)

hey im new here just found out how easy it can be to grow bud, i was thinkin about getting a 9 pot wilma in a bud box xl and use a 400w hps vertically mountain air carbon filter and an acoustic box fan, can i get away with a passive intake or do i need an intake? i was wondering what rollitup thought of what i was planning i might be able to get a veg room goin aswell like so... any input would be greatly appreciated thanks. ill try and make a thread once i know how  cheers folks.


----------



## Smartt (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello, I love to grow amazing bud. I am very limited on space atm but always have around 10 plants in bloom. Cant wait to get some pics up and a jounal started. Harvesting sensi star this week. Happy growing!


----------



## imnotme (Jun 7, 2010)

Just dropping in to say hi. Working on my first grow, ghetto bathtub style. Trying to go 12/12 but my gf always gets up and turns on the light after 6-8 to get ready for work. Yeah, I didnt plan well, just threw some bag seed in some jiffy pots and it took off. Started back in april, now about 1.5ft tall and in 5 gal containers. I ordered a "grow tent" and a hps light (but its only 150 watt cause im broke ) Hopin for better results when I get them into a new setup. Been on that interrupted 12/12 for a week, no gender yet. Currently just have about 500 watts of cfls. They seem to be doing fine, if a bit stretched (about 3 inches between nodes) due to my lack of proper lighting. I started with a 1000 watt sunlamp and two reptile lights, not the best idea, have since removed those in favor of cfls. Yeah Im rambling now.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 7, 2010)

smokincrazy said:


> I have some superskunk outside, I usually water them every 3 days wether it rains or not, I use 1 5 gallon bucket for each plant. Every second watering which is every 6 days I will add some all purpose fertilizer to it.
> 
> Hope this helps you. Happy growing


Ive got some baby superskunks goin right now, they are only a couple weeks old...Are you experienced with this strain? All of my babies seem to be doin wierd shit...If ur willin 2 give me some pointers, plz check out the link in my sig. Thanks!


----------



## OregonMedGrower (Jun 7, 2010)

What up RollItUP ! Just checkn in ,am in the right building ?

this forum is nuts..it's gotta take a team of 20 mods to keep in under wraps..never seen so many newbs in one place at one time in my life ,so I had to join the madness!


----------



## dIRTYdUBYA (Jun 7, 2010)

whaaaaaaaazup ? Im new here and about 3 weeks into my first grow ever in life. been reading here for a month or so. RIU is awesome and so full of helpful information and awesome members. look forward to socializing with you all and sharing my first grow with you. I have found a passion in myself that i never knew existed until 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Casual Toker (Jun 8, 2010)

yooo
I'm new here, and i've never grown before, but taking advice from this forum, i'd sure like to start!


----------



## dman1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello. I am trying to grow in Central America but I don't know what seeds to start off with. I have a basic idea of growing by looking @ grow guides throughout the net as well as growing fruits in my yard. Would it be wiser to grow in or out?

Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## FecalFingers (Jun 9, 2010)

Smell my finger? No, don't do that... teehee
What's up all? This is my first grow, which I am doing out of necessity. Smoking 4 - 5 G's a day of Sensi Star is killing my bank account. =(

I have SO many questions (being the uber n00b that I am).

So anyhow, Good to meet you.

btw, I am from the DC area.


----------



## Court Of Plutopia (Jun 9, 2010)

Had a micro grow in a pc and starting my first hydro setup soon. will be needing any and all help on producing a pound a month or so. read plenty of shit here on rollitup, and new ex-member


----------



## stronghits (Jun 10, 2010)

how to put picture on my avatar please help


----------



## Donut12 (Jun 10, 2010)

hey im new here i just started growing my plant 1 week and 6 days ago and its doing great, no nutrients just water, the top leaves are doing perfect, but the oldest bottom leaves are dying, is that a problem?


----------



## craftymofo (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello all. I am new here and sayin whats up.


----------



## cheesey1 (Jun 10, 2010)

just dropping a post on here hopefully to get some pointers, im about to start a grow of 4 plants i have 2 light but only planning on using 1 could any1 help me ont the size of area i need for my babys and what wattage lamp i will need any other pointers will be greatly appreciated.also i need to know what the best soil is that i can buy in england


----------



## Bonniesicker (Jun 10, 2010)

"One Love, One Heart..." rnm


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Jun 10, 2010)

hey whats up guys and gals. Im a first time grower/newbie. But got hooked immediatly.. i live, eat, sleep and smoke it now. I am constantly open and searching for suggestions,compliments and tips. Any help is always appreciatted. Im not a shit talker or bragger. This is a hobby for me and if i make a mistake i know not to do that again. So thanks for letting me talk and hope to talk to anyone and everyone very soon..Can anyone tell me if its ok if i post pics of my grow on here for others to enjoy hopefully????????thanks and happy tokeing


----------



## aeolian (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings to all! I am a new grower and long time appreciator'. I have a bubbleponic system with a flow lines to each plant. I am getting alot of algae in the lines. I also have those pain in the ass white root flies (aphids) I beleive. I have sprayed them with a "ortho" plant & rose spray- for these little creatures- but only a few have died. 

Can anyone suggest a reliable and gentle pesticide to use? Also any ideas on how to cut down the alges problem. My tanks are dark blue but the lines are clear tubing. 

Glad to be here and welcome all ideas and suggestion!~~~


----------



## ilovefatbud69 (Jun 10, 2010)

hey i i made my own pc grow case out of an old stereo and i need a little help wiring two computer fans i bought. i just need a way to plug them into the wall.


----------



## ilovefatbud69 (Jun 10, 2010)

Do you guys think adding ferts designed for flowers would help my micro grow?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 10, 2010)

Donut12 said:


> hey im new here i just started growing my plant 1 week and 6 days ago and its doing great, no nutrients just water, the top leaves are doing perfect, but the oldest bottom leaves are dying, is that a problem?


As long as it is just the little round leaves that are dying then you are fine. If your nodes (leaves with serrated edges) start to die, then its time to worry.


----------



## colaboy22 (Jun 10, 2010)

hi there,

Im a first time grower 

Im growing 20 plants in a pretty small 3 foot by 5 foot closet. i'll have to transfer at least 1/2 of them outdoors. I find it strange that all 18 of my BAG seeds that i got out of some ok mids are doing beyond expectations. i mean they all sprouted in the first 2 days and its now coming up on the second week and there all over an inch with a least 4 leaves each. i have 4, 20watt  florescent, a 12watt and a 30watt all of them are florescent. im using tap water thats been sitting for days and it has some plant food in it. im also running an air pump into the water with a rock blubber at the end. trying to make the water as enriched with oxygen as possible. im not sure if this is good for the plants or what but they look great so im not worried. the soil is nice and airy. 9 of the plants are chilling in 6-8 inch pots. the rest are growing in some smaller containers. im wondering if i should amp up my lighting i mean i cant go for an hps but maybe just put two 18 inch grow lights or something. let me know what you think about my set up if there's any problems or what. i'll post pics soon. last time i checked the humidity was 60 and the temp was 84 which i think is pretty dam good.


----------



## lettlehelphere (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello all, first time cfl grow, can check my page if you want to see, but question has to do with this "As long as it is just the little round leaves that are dying then you are fine. If your nodes (leaves with serrated edges) start to die, then its time to worry."> Is this for all stages??? I am flowering (almost a month into it) and a few (3-5) of the lower leaves are turning yellow... will add pics to my page in about an hour when the lights come on.

P.S. not to sure of my self, so lots of the same questions


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 11, 2010)

colaboy22 said:


> hi there,
> 
> Im a first time grower
> 
> Im growing 20 plants in a pretty small 3 foot by 5 foot closet. i'll have to transfer at least 1/2 of them outdoors. I find it strange that all 18 of my BAG seeds that i got out of some ok mids are doing beyond expectations. i mean they all sprouted in the first 2 days and its now coming up on the second week and there all over an inch with a least 4 leaves each. i have 4, 20watt  florescent, a 12watt and a 30watt all of them are florescent. im using tap water thats been sitting for days and it has some plant food in it. im also running an air pump into the water with a rock blubber at the end. trying to make the water as enriched with oxygen as possible. im not sure if this is good for the plants or what but they look great so im not worried. the soil is nice and airy. 9 of the plants are chilling in 6-8 inch pots. the rest are growing in some smaller containers. im wondering if i should amp up my lighting i mean i cant go for an hps but maybe just put two 18 inch grow lights or something. let me know what you think about my set up if there's any problems or what. i'll post pics soon. last time i checked the humidity was 60 and the temp was 84 which i think is pretty dam good.


Sounds like ur doin good for a noob! However, 84 is a little high on the temp, optimal temp for mj to photsynthesize is about 74-77 degrees.


----------



## Tzortzis (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey all tzortzis here. hope you got a good day today!


----------



## Donut12 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey DoinIt2Gether the round leaves already came off and now the leaves with the serrated edges on the bottom are starting to die off


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 11, 2010)

Donut12 said:


> hey DoinIt2Gether the round leaves already came off and now the leaves with the serrated edges on the bottom are starting to die off


I'm not sure what that is all about...I had 3 plants that did that, they turned out fine...My temps were too high and it was causing stress.


----------



## Donut12 (Jun 11, 2010)

heres a pic i think.


----------



## Donut12 (Jun 11, 2010)

oh, thats good to hear, well i grow mine out doors so that could over heat it.
how do you put up pictures?


----------



## tuna202 (Jun 12, 2010)

I just wanted to say hello to everyone here. I just started my first grow in about 20 years and ended up with 2 males. Uggh. ha. I am starting a new grow using lr2 hoping it will turn out well. I am a member of the KISS society (Keep It Simple Stupid). I will start to adjust more things as I go. This seems like a great place for some good advice. I haven't been able to grow or smoke for a long time due to my old job. (I was an airline pilot) but now I am a stay at home dad for at least a year and I would love to toke in my down time. Look forward to talking with everybody and getting great advice.


----------



## 05AshallL (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and also new to growing, hope to post of progress soon!


----------



## Donut12 (Jun 12, 2010)

hey can someone help me out, the bottom serrated leaves are dying off. what should i do?


----------



## seems1 (Jun 12, 2010)

How's it going peeps. I have my plants in 4 gallon buckets will that do the job?


----------



## fourforksache (Jun 13, 2010)

hi all, big hello from watford.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 13, 2010)

seems1 said:


> How's it going peeps. I have my plants in 4 gallon buckets will that do the job?


yep, should do fine


----------



## devonweedsmoker (Jun 13, 2010)

hi i am new 2 growing weed. i havent started yet i was just wandering u got any tips for the setup or any other tips 

thanks


----------



## krazymac24 (Jun 13, 2010)

Im a new grower looking for a stealth set up. Ive read some posts and there is some geniuses in here so i look forward to learning quite a bit.

Thanks
Krazy


----------



## CaNZabis (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Fellas,

Just doing a quick hello.

Starting my first grow this week trying a steathy PC grow. Ive had a read through some old threads and have been lapping up the wealth of knowledge available. 
I'll keep you posted with pics of my grow. Wish me luck.


----------



## marley.dm (Jun 14, 2010)

just wanted to say hi ive got a pure basic grow as its first time blue cheese or so im told plant is around 50 cm tall its the plants 3rd week flowering i got this plant given by a freind was previously a mother plant im flowering it in the window will this be ok as it looks and smells great already


----------



## greenkiller86 (Jun 14, 2010)

hey everyone i hail from the 802 im a hardcore gamer and i love the sweet sweet Mary J so i need friends on here so hit me up


----------



## concon (Jun 15, 2010)

whats goin on guys, im comin from the bay area and i just lovee buds. what more is there to say. i look foward to makin new pals andmeetin everyone.


----------



## fukumaw79 (Jun 15, 2010)

whats up waiting for all supplies will post stuff later just sayin whats up


----------



## fukumaw79 (Jun 15, 2010)

how many plants can i do with 400 watt hps, was going to do four


----------



## fukumaw79 (Jun 15, 2010)

one more thing is there anyway to tell strain cause dont know what kind will post pics when i find out how


----------



## mikemonster (Jun 15, 2010)

*I am currently trying to grow my second set of 4 plants.I started with 8 ,1 died(I was sad),and 3 were male. I decided to grow my own because it was to expensive and unreliable to buy.
I wonder why I didn't start sooner!
I have a lot to learn and am looking forward to learning from those with more experience.
I rent so I closet grow with dirt in 10 inch pots(about 3 gallons of dirt).*


----------



## rene112388 (Jun 15, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Ok so I'm new to this it is my second try first crop wasn't under my care by the time it was they were infested with mites so this time I want to learn all I can. I started these ones myself I'm in veg and they look good were sick but seems to be doing better so my questions are how much water should I give them what are the best nutrients and also some are small as in just stopped growing upward is that normal as my others aren't like this also some the newer growth looks kinda weak no discoloration any helpful tips out there?


----------



## goggz1888 (Jun 15, 2010)

HI can you please tell me how i subscribe or save a certain thread as i am 2 lazy to hunt through loads of of posts looking for the journals i have been keeping up with. thanks


----------



## GanjaVerde (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola! Im a medical grower in LA doing my second outdoor grow with six plants. Cannalope haze, 2x Blue Dream (haze x blueberry), OG Kush, bubblegum. Look forward to sharing some pics with the community and getting some knowledge on here.


----------



## captjameswheeler (Jun 18, 2010)

hi im here now


----------



## boy (Jun 18, 2010)

hello there.....just started.....great site....looking forward to a great garden!


----------



## californiacurlz (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, I just started myslef so cant offer to much, but mine seem to be doing good, oh and im outdoor growing 6 myslef one of them in one of those topsy turvy things(just an experiment). I water my plants 2 times a day in the morning and in the evening if the soil is still damp in the evening i skip that watering.


----------



## angrand239 (Jun 19, 2010)

hi im Mr. MCF i just started growing.. so i decided to just grow one plant im at week 2 " i'll post a pic in a few days" i have several questions and i'll take in any advice thrown my way.

1. im using 3 cfl lights in my walk-in closet.. should i switch to High Pressure Sodium lights.. or can i stay with the cfl's cause in just growing one plant.

2. how much light should my plant get .....im doing 18 hours on 6 hours off.
3. when would i know if my plant needs to bud.. and how much light should i use during the period.
4. whats good fertilizer im just using simple miracle grow.
5. im jus growing mids can i stay with regular potting soil.

as novice as these questions may be, i would appreciate all the info i can get.. thank you


----------



## SeCeR2010 (Jun 19, 2010)

im a new grower.and im having trouble with how to use my nutrients..i read of some in a forum that the person used.."bud blood for the first week and then uses carbo load and big bud for 3 1/2 to 4 weeks and then he strictly waters for the last two weeks or so"...and i dont know if i should do..should i add any other nutes along with this..can anyone help me plz..


----------



## rene112388 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok so been on here a couple weeks and I thank those who have replied for their advice however I could use some friends my access to this site is all mobile so its not always letting perform all the functions so if you need friends please hit me up and make my search for people that know what they are talking about easier please!


----------



## rene112388 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok so I'm no expert but in my experience stay away from miricle grow it can get you in trouble as I found out what I have learned is you want a regular soil and a plant feed for veg make sure your N is higher that the PK also I use super thrive with amazing results and its pretty cheap don't need much, also from what I read it is best to stick to one plant feed don't switch and introduce nuts slowly also if you using tap water you may have to do some expieramenting to figure out how much nuts to use as tap water can tend to be harsh. Hope I was of some help to ya as I learn more I'd be happy to pass it on


----------



## stormtrooper (Jun 20, 2010)

whats up i've got three babies right now which i started out no germination just straight seed. There 6 days old and i have them under a T8 28 W florscent and a 14 watt T8 so 42 watts all together. I'm new to growng and need any advice i can get. I plan on getting a 400 watt hps for future use.


----------



## rene112388 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok so I'm no expert but I have done a lot of research and I hope I may help with a few things... So when it comes to nuts from my experience stay away from miricle grow, if you are looking for something to boost your ladies I have great results with super thrive. When it comes to nuts themselves try one and stick with it don't change it on the ladies you want something with higer N than PK for veg and lower N for flower also figuring out how much to use is kinda a trial and error thing from my understanding, for example if your using tap water it is harsh so boiling it may be your best bet and start small with the nuts and introduce slowly. Ok then for lights I have had my best results since I switched to my mh for veg as it is the blue spectrum you need at this point if investing in lights try to get a set up that runs MH and HPS as you will need the HPS red spectrum for flower. The last bit of advice I have for now is people wonder when to flower most wait about 9 weeks into veg is what I'm finding best way to determine is when you feel they are as big as you want them to be but keep in mind when they flower they usually double or triple in size so keep that in mind oh and for wattage you want about 75w per plant I found some good advice from someone called riddleme I suggest reading the stuff under his 6131 N Addison St Spokane Wa 99208


Reward if found please call 5092637008 hope I could help some


----------



## wahashpipe (Jun 21, 2010)

howdy! im new to this electronic sosialising so if i fuck-up please let me know. i'll try my best to be social. after 27 years in the military im pretty set in my ways.i grow out doors oganicly from seed to harvist . we general have 100+ degrees from now tell oct. my big problems are wind and water. just a slight wind will eat up all the water in the top 10 in.of soil, in about 1 hr. time. i sink 1 gallom milk jugs up to there necks,punch some holes in the bottom and water twice a day. makes my Girls dance.throw in a organic vitamin tablet(HUMATE SUPREME) every other week,and my Girls just PURRR !!!


----------



## dan1437 (Jun 21, 2010)

wat's goin on guys
i'm new here
nice meeting everyone


----------



## steviemo (Jun 21, 2010)

Can I use water collected in my dehumidifier?, ph seems ok, I'm had watering in perlite.

Job is sending me out of town for 4 days, girls in about their 5th week of flowering,am I doomed? Should I flood them and say some prayers?

What is/are LST?

Steviemo (an old newbie)


----------



## rene112388 (Jun 21, 2010)

stormtrooper said:


> whats up i've got three babies right now which i started out no germination just straight seed. There 6 days old and i have them under a T8 28 W florscent and a 14 watt T8 so 42 watts all together. I'm new to growng and need any advice i can get. I plan on getting a 400 watt hps for future use.


Ok in my experience florscents will het you a ways I used them with a t5 also from seed to mature veg they will be adequate but if your going to invest in HID lights I suggest getting a set up that is MH/HPS the mh perfect for flowering and HPS for flower if you can't afford a HPS/MH you can invest in one and buy conversion bulbs but they are expensive typically over 100 check ebay your best bet for the proper liighting you'll need.


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi everyone I am a new member.


----------



## chillytwo (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, I am a first timer so be gentle.....lol.... I am in southwestern Ontario and I am wondering .....am i too late to start groing outside now? I am just germinating now


----------



## rene112388 (Jun 21, 2010)

Go to general growing section check out the nuts thread


----------



## Goerge Washington (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys im new to the whole world of rollitup.org!!! Heard alotta about this place and cant wait to check out all the threads here, especially the ones about the outdoors grows!!! If anyone wants to check out my videos they can at http://www.youtube.com/user/GeorgeWashiification, Id definitly recommend taking a look, they are by far the biggest and nicest plants ive ever grew!!! CANT WAIT TIL HARVEST!!! =) Welp Guys smoke if ya got em... Peace!!!


----------



## <3Rhino (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello everyone new member  had a quick look around and its seems like the place to be for info and good advice .i used to grow a good few year ago and used to love it im currently waiting for my new set up to be delivered so gonna be asking a few questions as im well rusty and out of touch .Ive got a 1m square x 2m high darkroom tent a 400hps, carbon filter ,fans ph + ec meters being delivered within a few days ,im not sure what nutes or medium im gonna go with but i want to do a scrog (scrogkings from youtubes fault haha  ) i would really appreciate any help on this or if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great thanks


----------



## Sapphire420 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sapphire here, newbie also... Found the forum after doing a search on growing. I sprouted a seed "just for fun" and now I feel like a new and unprepared mom!

Tons of info here, and I'm finding the journals to be just what I need for quick learning on how to grow... I might even start my own once she gets a little bigger and I've been around the block here a little more.

Anyway, great forum you got here, looking forward to making some friends! It's nice to be around so many fellow patients and smokers for a change...

Sapph


----------



## Sapphire420 (Jun 21, 2010)

<3Rhino said:


> Hello everyone new member  had a quick look around and its seems like the place to be for info and good advice .i used to grow a good few year ago and used to love it im currently waiting for my new set up to be delivered so gonna be asking a few questions as im well rusty and out of touch .Ive got a 1m square x 2m high darkroom tent a 400hps, carbon filter ,fans ph + ec meters being delivered within a few days ,im not sure what nutes or medium im gonna go with but i want to do a scrog (scrogkings from youtubes fault haha  ) i would really appreciate any help on this or if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great thanks


Hi Rhino!

I'm new too, but I highly recommend checking out all the grow journals... They have them for every medium, so you can read up on several. Also, you can do a search of the forum for certain words (top left hand corner) and BAM you got info! I searched for topping, that's how I know... 

Good luck, Sapph


----------



## Rambo777 (Jun 22, 2010)

Easy guys,

I'm brand new to the world & growing! I'm in the uk it's pretty much the height of all thesummer we get here. I'm doing a home grow with natural sunlight & will be looking for as much help & advice as I can get


----------



## simbo 59 (Jun 22, 2010)

hi all just trying to get myselt educated on the growing side of things


----------



## simbo 59 (Jun 22, 2010)

hi all just trying to be educated afore getting my hands dirty


----------



## godzgift (Jun 22, 2010)

hey whats up newbie to the site and the m.j cultivation. I am ready to start buying what i need... was thinking about buying a 4x8 hydro hut need professional advice...and recomendations always welcomed...


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 23, 2010)

I wonder if anyone will ever see this.... any rate...recently started my first indoor op using fluros, short ryder, short stuff, full moon, and Indian Haze. I'm hoping in time to breed a sativa dominant auto , until then the autos will provide me with smoke quick hopefully, and the other two will in time give me what I really want, pure sativa.
using soil, nothing fancy, trying to keep it simple as possible, to get a baseline to grow on. Made the mistake in learning other things of trying to start to ambitiously, and its not a mistake I'm going to make for my babies. Other than that I'm curious by nature and try to learn as many arts and skills as I run into. I take a practical view on things and try to ignore emotional arguments in others and myself as much as possible. Also, I like long walks on the beach and getting caught in the rain.... sorry, couldn't be helped...


----------



## imperfectink (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey every one. im ready to start experimenting with growing. any one have any seed suggestions? maby an easy grow


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 23, 2010)

growing indoors or out? if indoors, I suggest an auto, they don't grow as big, they self induce flowering, etc...though, warning, not alot of sativa's in auto's, even the ones with sativa are mostly indica...so if your preferences is sativa, and you have ALOT of patience, you could always try a haze...


----------



## JohnMc42O (Jun 23, 2010)

I have 2 4ft flouros(40watt,5000k,96cri each) and also using 2 42 watt CFL's made by GE. Is this enough light for 1 plant. Also have a 150 hps on its way and thinking about just using that for veg+flower. Any advice from anyone would be great, ill be posting pics soon.


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 23, 2010)

for 1 plant?! yea, it really really should be, with fluro's you have to keep them close and intimate to the top of the plants, like 3 inches, but yea...


----------



## JohnMc42O (Jun 23, 2010)

Is this too much stress for one? total of 164 watts for 1 plant i believe. I am going to post pics soon so i can get more advice, but thank you


----------



## xican22 (Jun 23, 2010)

wa sup! Newbie here! I have couple plants look like sativas and indicas. i have few males starting to get balls and 1 female so far getting pubes. my plants range from 8"-12" is that normal after 14 weeks? I think i took to long to replant in bigger pots now have dwarf plants! i have pic of my best male for profile!


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 23, 2010)

yea, definately got stunted...poor things...happens....are they outdoor or indoor plants?


----------



## tykristen (Jun 24, 2010)

hey guys i was justed wondering if these are male or female


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 24, 2010)

looks female, how long have they been in flowering?


----------



## xican22 (Jun 24, 2010)

Indoor! They look and smell delicious plants are just little! It's my 1st grow live and learn i guess.


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 24, 2010)

how long have they been in flowering?


----------



## boomboomroom (Jun 24, 2010)

hello to all iam gonna try my first grow


----------



## anarchyblah (Jun 24, 2010)

how tall will my plant get before it starts flowering it is 20 inches i planted about 2 months ago. i am growing outdoors in california .


----------



## tamistc (Jun 24, 2010)

High Everyone, I am a newbie here, I am interested in growing MMJ in Cali or maybe Maryland. Cali's laws are better. Any help with growing "Medicinal" strains would be a blessing.

Warm regards,
Tami

P.S. I would love to learn to roll a perfect one


----------



## tykristen (Jun 24, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> looks female, how long have they been in flowering?


They have been on 12/12 flowering for 7 days now.... thanks for responding.


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 24, 2010)

anarchy blah, whenever you induce flowering or whenever nature does for an outside grow, and that will vary from strain to strain, your area, the phase of the moon, but you induce by reducing your lighting hours to 12/12

Tamistic, you'll probably find every question you didn't even know to ask somewhere in this forum...

as for learning how to roll: http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/index.htm  have fun practicing....

tykristen, no prob....yea, pretty sure female, but if you see little balls form where those hairs were, then its male, and you'll want to either kill it, or if you trying to make seeds leave it, or collect the pollen...

Hey boomboomroom, welcome. its awesome here...


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 25, 2010)

Xican, have you flowered you mini's yet? it may not produce much, but the small buds on a small plant will be so fcking cute you have to take a picture of it and use it as an avatar....


----------



## Manosapien (Jun 25, 2010)

What up people. First time grower. I'm starting a couple autoflowers in my room. This Forum is a great source of info!


----------



## xican22 (Jun 25, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Xican, have you flowered you mini's yet? it may not produce much, but the small buds on a small plant will be so fcking cute you have to take a picture of it and use it as an avatar....


Yeah i started to flower there really stretching now... 1-1 1/2' tall now! hahaa!! I'll take pics!


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 25, 2010)

rock on, look foward to it  YAY, weed porn!


----------



## 12tree (Jun 25, 2010)

hey everyone. I'm a first timer here and growing. Just sprouted some white widow seeds in rockwool. 5 out of 6 germinated. The seed that didn't looked like a tiny hole formed in one end of the seed but it's not doing anything. The others look good though and I'll put them into soil soon. Excited to make my own!


----------



## 420BongRips (Jun 25, 2010)

12tree said:


> hey everyone. I'm a first timer here and growing. Just sprouted some white widow seeds in rockwool. 5 out of 6 germinated. The seed that didn't looked like a tiny hole formed in one end of the seed but it's not doing anything. The others look good though and I'll put them into soil soon. Excited to make my own!


Nice bro, you should make a journal of your grow so people can follow along, I sure as hell will ha. I can try to help you as well.


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 25, 2010)

with the seeds I'm waiting on I want to make a time lapse film.....the ww are going to look beautiful, and everyone here loves bud porn


----------



## fishern3 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I did not realize when I joined the community that there was a place to introduce yourself! Well, you can call me "Fish." I live in the North West and have indulged in the smoke for almost 5 years now. I recently have begun a personal grow in my upstairs bedroom. I wished to simply cut any dealers out of the picture, and I have always wanted to smoke my own home grown! Who hasn't?! Anyways, I am about 25 days into my first grow now, and it has been a blast! If you want to check it out, go to the link in my signature. My babies are practically teenagers already, thanks to all of the useful advice and information everyone here has provided me with. Here's to you fellow tokers! 

Cheers!


----------



## singo (Jun 26, 2010)

aup, im singo, newbie grower lol me mate ad sum lowryder 2s on the go, so i looked on net for sum autos and found new one green-o-matic from greenhouse seed co gunna get them started in a mo....


----------



## 420in302 (Jun 26, 2010)

View attachment 1013427View attachment 1013426View attachment 1013425View attachment 1013424

first time grower pics 1-2 are of the same plant pic 3 is of plants that havent been transplanted and are btween 3 to 5 weeks old, the last is of a pplant that was transplanted at the wrong time of day and given to me most of its branches died i did my best to prune off the dying areas to keep it alive. can anyone give me oe advice on how to continue my crops? They are all in regualr potting soil gettng between 8-10 hours of direct sunlight per day. i have heard keeping the plannts in pots outside can cause them to overheat the root system and possibly stunt growth but on the other hand i heard you plant them in pots until there ready for the ground, or can they be maintained in the pots until the grow season is over?


----------



## tikseun (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi to all you guys 

I am from South Africa, my first grow.

I have 2 plants, they have started to flower a couple of days ago, both female yay 

I hope to learn a lot here ^.^

Peace!


----------



## knowthegrow (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi guys, I've been using your site for info for a few months now and decided to start interacting... I grow a 15 plant hydro system, 3 x per year using rockwool, house and garden nutes, and a local Australian strain that seems close to an original Afghan. Being in Oz I have to deal with temps running from 10c in winter through to 45c in summer....I use water coolers, air con and night time growing ops to get the best results. I always scrog and veg for 5 weeks before turning the chicks to flower. PH is always 5.8 to 6.5 and depending on the growth cycle the EC runs between 1.8 and 2.8.

Question for the rockwool pros out there...whats the best irrigation regime/time intervals for rockwool. Currently I use a 3 hour break period then 15 minutes of feed then off - I repeat this for the lights on times and dont feed at night. Your thoughts?


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 27, 2010)

hey everyone, welcome, tikseun, you will 

knowhtegrow, start here https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/

that'll be the best place to find the answer, or ask the question, hope that helps...420, good luck with the recoery, I used to have a plant that could practilcy be brought back from death by singing to it, might want to try classical music see if it helps...


----------



## 1st timer crop man (Jun 27, 2010)

hi im new 2 this and have 3 caly chesse plant under 2 , 250watts and they seen 2 be growing fine... buta friend has given me clones about 5-6 inches but have alredi started flowering is there anyway 2 stop them flowering and puttin them back into veg i would be gratful if any1 could help me !


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 27, 2010)

you can try by putting them in an 18/6 or 20/4 lighting cycle...


----------



## AVRoadTripper (Jun 27, 2010)

What's up people. Sure, I guess this is like the intro area. Well my friend introduced me to pot around a month a ago and now I'm a full blown white rasta. Yeup, I'd like to learn how to secretly grow cannabis within my parents home and make hashish like a pro. Hellz yeah. 

One love


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 27, 2010)

@ AVRodTripper


----------



## boy (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi there RIU.... have a few plants that are a few weeks old and doing great! Starting to think about flowering. When is it TOO EARLY to flower? Is a 1 gallon pot big enough? How much light constitutes a LIGHT LEAK? Also, how should I trim my plants?? Much appreciated

Oh, how do I not be a STRANGER? Lol


----------



## californiacurlz (Jun 28, 2010)

keep posting and ask questions and subscribe to links and your atatus will go up , also add friends,


----------



## californiacurlz (Jun 28, 2010)

also you dont do the flowering the plant does, and you have nothing to do with it, so its up to the plant.


----------



## Ludokruis (Jun 28, 2010)

hey there im new here just started my indor grow room running 2x20w warm white and one 65w cool white florecent light bulps my one plant witch i took from outdor to indor is going slight green and the third set of leaves came out but now my bottem leaves are turning verry light green and it looks like if there is brown spots starting to show on the first set of leaves what can i do to fix this problem room temp is between 22c and 30c and i water my plants once daily anny advice will be apreciated thank u hope to get a reply soon.


----------



## BDBandit (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I figured this would be as good a place to introduce myself as any, so just wanna say hi to all you in the forum. Im hoping by the end of the summer I'll have enough money to start growing my own! But I still got tons to learn lol, cheers!


----------



## thestonykids (Jun 28, 2010)

Wehave 35 plants in a 10' by 9' green room, five gallon buckets with fox farm ocean forest soil, lotsa fresh air n ventilation, started grow @ 5/5 with 6" clones, its now 6/27 n were at about four feet with each plant. ive read a ton on growing, our plants are vibrant n were actually starting to see the begininng of flowering, i think? question, is this space viable for our grow or should we make it less crowded? also, friends say i should begin clipping smaller, bottom, foliage up to about five inches so that they do not steal nutrients, true?


----------



## thestonykids (Jun 28, 2010)

Wehave 35 plants in a 10' by 9' green room, five gallon buckets with fox farm ocean forest soil, lotsa fresh air n ventilation, started grow @ 5/5 with 6" clones, its now 6/27 n were at about four feet with each plant. ive read a ton on growing, our plants are vibrant n were actually starting to see the begininng of flowering, i think? question, is this space viable for our grow or should we make it less crowded? also, friends say i should begin clipping smaller, bottom, foliage up to about five inches so that they do not steal nutrients, true? View attachment 1016013


----------



## bleeklino (Jun 28, 2010)

hey
im bleeklino,
i have one marijuana plant about 12 inches tall
it has 4 sets of three point leafs
and one set of 5 point leafs
its really skinny and scrawny
and its about 4 weeks old, is it unhealthy or not far enough in progress?


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 28, 2010)

its up to the plant, are you serious?! no its not, its when I put it on a 12/12 light cycle, unless your growing outdoors, in which case that will vary with strain, where your at, and no then you don't have any control over it...

you can actually induce flowering whenever you want, just keep in mind that the bigger the plant the more it will produce, generally speaking....even if your going to run a sog, your going to need a mother, how old is your plant you want to induce on?


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 28, 2010)

Ludokruis, don't water them so much, let the soil dry up a bit first before you water it again, as far as the bottom leaves, they're not getting enough light which is why small plants are better for indoors, but you can get som supplement lighting like some cfl's , keep in mind that fluro's need to be around 3 inches away from the plant to give them enough light... hope that helps


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 28, 2010)

bleeklino said:


> hey
> im bleeklino,
> i have one marijuana plant about 12 inches tall
> it has 4 sets of three point leafs
> ...


what strain, what kind of lights and how close?, any pics?


----------



## RavenMochi (Jun 28, 2010)

thestonykids said:


> Wehave 35 plants in a 10' by 9' green room, five gallon buckets with fox farm ocean forest soil, lotsa fresh air n ventilation, started grow @ 5/5 with 6" clones, its now 6/27 n were at about four feet with each plant. ive read a ton on growing, our plants are vibrant n were actually starting to see the begininng of flowering, i think? question, is this space viable for our grow or should we make it less crowded? also, friends say i should begin clipping smaller, bottom, foliage up to about five inches so that they do not steal nutrients, true?


 trimming it can help, becuase in indoor plants chances are the bottom isnt getting enough light anyway, it sounds like they have enough room...


----------



## doinmythang (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey all, I'm a newbie here, but have read alotta posts and threads on here and am already wayy better off than i was a few days ago. This forum is a true treasure chest of knowledge. Just sayin thanks guys, and i'm hoping to be making moves soon and get somethin goin here. cheers


----------



## redijedeye (Jun 28, 2010)

hey all 
just new to the forums. been reading a lot like what I'm reading and hopefully you'll hear a lot more from me in the future. 
currently growing some kish, sugar kush, and random clone (obtained through the grape vine), in a DWC with a few alterations to the standard design. I'll probably post some pics soon. 
thnk lata


----------



## Corben157 (Jun 28, 2010)

Howdy, I've recently found this site and I'm very amazed by it, I stumbled in here while I was looking at Jwh-018, which is my next destination after this post. 
I will try to post some, but I'm probably not gonna bring much to the table here, seems that this community is rather sophisticated, a few fall through, none the less however I plan to be constructive, doing a small part for this fine community.


----------



## BillyBigBuds (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi new member here just saying hello to everyone. I've been smoking for about 10 years and have been toying with the idea of growing for a while now, But the idea will now become a reality because of poor quality/wank weed thats about and the soreing prices here in the uk due to greedy dealers. I hope in time I will be able to help others the way I hope some of you will help me. Cheers all BBB.


----------



## Vento (Jun 29, 2010)

BillyBigBuds said:


> Hi new member here just saying hello to everyone. I've been smoking for about 10 years and have been toying with the idea of growing for a while now, But the idea will now become a reality because of poor quality/wank weed thats about and the soreing prices here in the uk due to greedy dealers. I hope in time I will be able to help others the way I hope some of you will help me. Cheers all BBB.


Hi Billy  ... Welcome To RiU 

Yupp you come to the right place , I was in the same boat as you .... and decided to give it a shot .... I'm now 3 weeks into my first grow and loving it 

Take your Time here ... READ LOT'S ... Keep an open mind and be willing to learn from others and you will be helped along 

Good luck and can't wait to see your set up and so on 

Take a look at Grow Journals and see how other noobies like us progerss in the early stages 

V


----------



## den4278 (Jun 29, 2010)

hi guys i live in belfast at the mo i have little plant on the go im growing it outside it is around 4 weeks old i greminated in pot from seed not sure what sex it is lol. I was going to put it unber a lamp in my shed. 1. is this advisable 2. how much light i think 24hrs but not sure if so how long for. I have been feeding it every two weeks with bio grow with 1 tea spoon to a pint of water.

Any other help you could give would be great this my first attempt


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Jun 29, 2010)

I just started posting after lurking awhile. Thanks so much for all the great info!!!!!!! I love this place!!!


----------



## gwillim2006 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm currently on week 5 of flowering my second ever grow (first was Big Buddha Automatic, nice too!), they're Big Buddha Cheese. Just wanted to share a few pics, any comments welcome


----------



## boaby87 (Jun 30, 2010)

hi their can someone help i have 4 blue cheese seeds sprouted in my propogation tank under a standard 60w light i want to know when too transplant them into my hydro set up and how long should i veg them for and what height to grow them too to get more crop i have a 400w hps for the next stage. i am doing it in a closet very minimum space much thanks for any replys


----------



## baaamalaaam (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey RIU!
JFunk Here...
My user name is Baaamalaaam because of a local breeder who did a devastating AK-47/Sour Diesel cross named "Black Betty"
My avatar is of a Malawi/Blueberry cross that I procured from said breeder.
I guess I didn't go through all the proper channels, as I have made a few posts before doing this...
I've been growing Medicinal MJ for about a year and a half and I haven't been more passionate about something since.
Peace everyone!
-JFunk


----------



## boaby87 (Jun 30, 2010)

can u help baamalaam


----------



## boaby87 (Jun 30, 2010)

can u help


----------



## baaamalaaam (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry, man.
I've never grown Hydro.
I stick to soil for now.
I wish I could help you, I know how you feel...


----------



## boaby87 (Jun 30, 2010)

cheers any how m8


----------



## JonDill (Jun 30, 2010)

Aloha all.. Im a newbie and got my first batch growing outdoors in a pretty shady areas only gets about 4-5 hrs of direct sunlight. i have 5 widow hybrids and a feminized "outdoor mix" from sensi seeds in amsterdam.. I live in Hawaii so its very tropical but not much rain.. I have some seedlings that are 10 days old and they started out awsome but got too long and wont stand.. my friends say its searching for light.. will it hurt the plants if i cant get them enuff direct sun??


----------



## cindysid (Jun 30, 2010)

4-5 hours is enough to grow some bud. You may not get the highest yield possible, but it will still be worth your while if your nutes and watering are adequate.


----------



## npg (Jul 1, 2010)

im new here how do we make a post outside of a reply can anyone tell me?


----------



## Vento (Jul 1, 2010)

npg said:


> im new here how do we make a post outside of a reply can anyone tell me?


Hi npg  Welcome 

Are you asking how to start a new thread of your own ?... If so ... Go to the forum you wish to post in ... ie Noobie Central , And at the top left you will see a GREEN button " Post New Thread + " ... Click it and off you go 

If thats not what you mean ... Please ask again here and explain a bit more ... Plenty of people here to help you ! 

Good luck and have fun 

V


----------



## superstarr (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey, whats up every one im new to the community and i am very eager to start learning and contributing in any way i can! hopefully i can make an impact on the community!


----------



## npg (Jul 1, 2010)

thank you sooo much vento i felt kinda like a silly female asking such a question....lol now i can work it!


----------



## Stillblind (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey everyone new to the community in the process of getting my first dresser grow setup


----------



## take2npass (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey wats up stillblind? Welcome im new here too hope ya get everything up and running soon!


----------



## putitllor (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey everybody im putillor im new to the forums. I am trying to get my grow started here soon so when I am ready i will post a journal...It will be my first grow as well so any advice would be thanked...


P


----------



## marijuanabasics (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi my name is DirtyD, I have growing experience and I have seen alot of shit in my lifetime. Im in brasil right now just chilling by the beach and partying, so I have alot of free time. I am currently working on a website explaining an array of basic simple topics on marijuana. Check it out, and let me know what u think. http://www.marijuanabasics.com


----------



## mitfall (Jul 1, 2010)

hey gang I'm new, USA. I'm far from high tech compared to most of you, but I follow the basics, and kind of do my own thing based on the current grow and research, great info here btw,,,
I would classify myself as a successful grower, I do have my share of weird experiences. I have 1 that started flowering at 4", it' now 3 feet tall and 6" wide, it sparkles,,smells like feet, real cheesy,


----------



## californiacurlz (Jul 2, 2010)

I like your site so far keep us posted, Nice to meet you Im a first time outdoor growerim trying a new thing a plant in a topsy tomatoe thing so a learning experience for me, if i have any questions id like yo ask your opinion if i could can I add you to my friends list?


----------



## californiacurlz (Jul 2, 2010)

putitllor said:


> Hey everybody im putillor im new to the forums. I am trying to get my grow started here soon so when I am ready i will post a journal...It will be my first grow as well so any advice would be thanked...
> 
> P


Im on my first too so Im glad to see Im not the only newbie!!


----------



## onetwothreebah (Jul 2, 2010)

1.5 should still be veg unless you started flowering already in which case you would see buds starting o form


----------



## fencehopper14 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok im a first time grower and i dont know what the fuck to do so i need help.


----------



## mitfall (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's the pics of that little clone that went right in flowering and what it looks like today


----------



## mitfall (Jul 2, 2010)

mitfall said:


> Here's the pics of that little clone that went right in flowering and what it looks like today



But I don't think it could be cloned because there was never anything to take off,,However I still have the mother and took some more clones before the bitch dies,,,


----------



## mitfall (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's a bunch of Lemon Skunk I have growing,
Like I said I'm so not hi tech, but my shit grows,,


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it just me or does it seem like a lot of people are growing Lemon Skunk on here? Regardless, I have no problem with that...Skunk and Skunk crosses are some of the best smokes out there. 
Sweet site Rollitup, keep yourself good.


----------



## Seaghost (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello all, new MMC holder here and am investigating the possibilities of growing my own in a small setup, such as using the large Aerogarden in a cabinet or in a closet. This site appears to be a wealth of information along those lines, very helpful. Also I am in the SD area on So Cal and am interested in joining with others to combine growing areas or space such as in a coop. If anyone knows of any coops down here that will accept members please let me know via pm, thanks!!!!


----------



## jasonscruff (Jul 3, 2010)

hi alll newebie here just thought id say hello. and i wanted to share an experience with you which happened about a year ago .( i got busted ) (bubbled up ) GRASSED UP !!!!!! . got caught with only 3 plants and recieved a caution gutted really coz they took an ounce !!!!!! REMEMBER LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS !!!!!!


----------



## Vento (Jul 3, 2010)

jasonscruff said:


> hi alll newebie here just thought id say hello. and i wanted to share an experience with you which happened about a year ago .( i got busted ) (bubbled up ) GRASSED UP !!!!!! . got caught with only 3 plants and recieved a caution gutted really coz they took an ounce !!!!!! REMEMBER LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS !!!!!!


Great Advice Jason 

*Don't Tell 
Don't Smell
Don't Sell



Welcome all you guys above 
*


----------



## mitfall (Jul 3, 2010)

jasonscruff said:


> hi alll newebie here just thought id say hello. and i wanted to share an experience with you which happened about a year ago .( i got busted ) (bubbled up ) GRASSED UP !!!!!! . got caught with only 3 plants and recieved a caution gutted really coz they took an ounce !!!!!! REMEMBER LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS !!!!!!


I think most of us are licensed Medical Cannabis Users and Growers, we pay our taxes. We grow because the Dispensaries can't meet the supply and demand, but we grow legally.
If you're doing something illegal, announcing it on a Public Forum would be the most stupidest friggin thing you could do and you deserve to get busted,,,


----------



## Vento (Jul 3, 2010)

mitfall said:


> I think most of us are licensed Medical Cannabis Users and Growers, we pay our taxes. We grow because the Dispensaries can't meet the supply and demand, but we grow legally.
> If you're doing something illegal, announcing it on a Public Forum would be the most stupidest friggin thing you could do and you deserve to get busted,,,


Your right ... But i have to ask .... How's that saddle on your high horse ? pfft


----------



## gonja farmer (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi all my name is gonja farmer nice to meet all of you. Jah Bless


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 3, 2010)

how do i upload pics....ive resized them to 75kb and they still wont upload....help...


----------



## Clementine (Jul 3, 2010)

yo clementine here.
check out my grow please.
pce


----------



## trip111 (Jul 3, 2010)

This is my first grow and I believe its coming alng well.. Im using a hydro syastem, got my cheese seeds from amsterdam..they got here in 10 days and out of 10 i germed 4 and 2 were fem... one is super dense with hella undergrowth on it and the other is skinnky and taller but has roots all over the place. Im 15 days into flowering but now that I see the dense fem I want to pull out and just keep her to do wat she do. Im using flairform and now ive added bloombastic to the resevoir.. Its said 2 have great effects in the flowering stage.. oh yea I veg for 5 weeks under t5 flourescents for 5 maybe 6 weeks.. I let them show sexx on there own... now im flowreing under 400 hps.. I think im in a good place to be 15 days flowering.. wat u think..?


----------



## Delta999 (Jul 3, 2010)

New to the site and I'm diggin the info! I an starting to germ for my 1st real grow(last time I didn't know shit that was years ago.)Looking forward to finding some like minded people to chat about growin with as I'm still new to the farm


----------



## jasonscruff (Jul 4, 2010)

not all are medical users and we should all have the right to chill out with a naturally produced herb !!!! ok if some are medical users than fair play and i hope it relieves your discomfort .but not all so called medical users like yourself probably use medical as an excuse .so please dont preach !!! its here for all to enjoy !!! and for you to say i should ov been busted just proves that your a do gooder who dosent appreciate the battle of the weed with the authorities and trying to make it legal !!!! (BANDWAGON) comes to mind !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ohyeah (Jul 4, 2010)

Whats up everybody I am a newbie with questions. LOL> I got 3 clones from my local shop. I built this hydro system and put them in (the plants are 2 weeks old) Yesturday I gave them a slow run of Co2 to jack them up. This morning I wake up and admire my soon to be great plaants and 1 of them took a turn for the worse. Let me break down what I got goin' run a 250 w MH light on 18hr cycles I run the water 4 times 9pm, 1 am , 5am for 12 min. then 830am for 7 min cause the light goes off at 10in the morn. I use a decent solution and I have the ph at 6. I was hopin somebody can help. Oh FYI the plant that is dying is called Heavy Duty Fruity. I hope my pictures will help. Please help!!!!


----------



## mitfall (Jul 4, 2010)

jasonscruff said:


> not all are medical users and we should all have the right to chill out with a naturally produced herb !!!! ok if some are medical users than fair play and i hope it relieves your discomfort .but not all so called medical users like yourself probably use medical as an excuse .so please dont preach !!! its here for all to enjoy !!! and for you to say i should ov been busted just proves that your a do gooder who dosent appreciate the battle of the weed with the authorities and trying to make it legal !!!! (BANDWAGON) comes to mind !!!!!!!!!


I couldn't agree more, but it wasn't me that came in and posted about getting busted, it would be like talking about a bomb on a plane, you just don't do it,,,,
Peace,,,


----------



## bluntforce420 (Jul 4, 2010)

I was in the "process" of planning my first indoor grow and stumbled upon this site...WOW!! Lot's of info to be gained here and lots of helpful members. Hopefully I won't need to post any questions for probs but if I do I know where to ask


----------



## mitfall (Jul 4, 2010)

trip111 said:


> View attachment 1024704View attachment 1024703View attachment 1024702View attachment 1024701View attachment 1024700This is my first grow and I believe its coming alng well.. Im using a hydro syastem, got my cheese seeds from amsterdam..they got here in 10 days and out of 10 i germed 4 and 2 were fem... one is super dense with hella undergrowth on it and the other is skinnky and taller but has roots all over the place. Im 15 days into flowering but now that I see the dense fem I want to pull out and just keep her to do wat she do. Im using flairform and now ive added bloombastic to the resevoir.. Its said 2 have great effects in the flowering stage.. oh yea I veg for 5 weeks under t5 flourescents for 5 maybe 6 weeks.. I let them show sexx on there own... now im flowreing under 400 hps.. I think im in a good place to be 15 days flowering.. wat u think..?


,,
Looks nice and healthy,,,,,,,good job!


----------



## dnvr303 (Jul 4, 2010)

Whats up newbie here i got me one plant growing under two 120 cfl flood lights. the plant is hitting about 4 weeks veg and i cant tell the sex yet. any tips on what to do ?


----------



## Manosapien (Jul 4, 2010)

Yo! People


----------



## dbalazek (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello there people! I'm dbalazek and i hope you guys will help me with my plants!


----------



## Byrdman17 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey whatuo guys im byrdman and i'm getting interested in growing so I brought my baked ass here


----------



## G37Kush (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey there I'm G37Kush. I recently picked up 3 OG clones from a nearby clinic and I've placed them in a 10x15 box with the inside wrapped with alum foil. And 2x 60W bulbs sitting 7in above them. I've kept them close to my windown so it won't get to hot but at the same time there is no natural light goin into the box. The only ventilation I have are 3x3 squares I cut out in each wall of te box so it can breathe. The plants are about 5 1/2 in tall and I've had them under 24hr light dsince I got them 5 days ago. I watered it once 3 days ago with bottled water and watered it again yesterday with a couple drops of foxfarm grow big and bottled water. I'm planning on moving them outdoors. I have a ph meter,2 large bags of foxfarm soil, 3 large pots, foxfarm big bloom, and foxfarm tiger bloom. When should I transplant them outside and when should I start using nutrients? This is my first grow. I live in Socal so there's plenty of sun. Should I also get distilled water instead of using bottled?


----------



## W.Smith (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi. I literraly jumped into growing and i know i'm going to need some help. I was given a plant today and i really dont know to much about growing and i really dont want it to die so any help would be very useful.


----------



## papisean (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all new member been stalking the forums for months now though. I am and extreme newb to growing anything and have 3 plants that i jsut started the flowering cycle on wed of last week for one and today for the other 2. hoping they will be females but i am concerned with the on that started flowering last week. she has wat looks like seed growing on the top nodes


----------



## tenntony (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, (pun inteneded) newb here. Pretty cool site.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just sprouted my first seed. Looking forward to getting my roots wet. Guess this is as good of time to stop lurking this board and contribute something.


----------



## tiny1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well...I am sort of new. Been a closet farmer since 1981, but have been out of the loop for the past 10-11 years. So, I trying to "catch up" on what has transpired the last decade.
Got a 1m X 1m X 2m tent, 400 HPS/MH ans a 450 cfm blower. Trying a White Widow strain in organic soil. Wish me luck.


----------



## cmckean (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey everybody you guys can be happy to know im here and you're lucky to have me. Im not exactly a new grower but I still have a lot to learn! I am a multiskilled grower and have 4 greenthumbs. Right now I am growing some Aurora that I have just started flowering and will be growing White Widow and Wonder Woman after the summer! I will be posting pics closer to harvest and just wanted to say that marijuana is the most beautiful flower and I cant wait to give my girl a great big bouquet!


----------



## maxcatca (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, I just started to grow some plants outdoors and also a few plants indoor to compare the two growing styles. On the outdoor plants ( one has completely disappearred two are struggling and five look real good so far although I noticed a few leaves with holes in a couple plants. May cutworms or catepillars??? 

On the indoor grow which I just started under some flourescent lights they are just sprouting through the soil. I just bought a 1000w HPS light system on sale real cheap and was wondering when I should switch over to that? Growing NL autoflower feminized for the indoor grow.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thx,
Max


----------



## smallseas (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi There

Just about to embark on my first grow. Thought of starting with some autoflowering, any adivce would be grateful, trying to keep it simple

thx
smallseas


----------



## gooseybabby (Jul 8, 2010)

Whatsup pot heads im new around these parts (obviously) and like everyone else above me i wanna learn how to grow some d a n k im cheap and wanna cut down on the cash i hand over to my pusha.


----------



## rockerfella1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi just started my first grow ive went for something easy in lr2 & some thai/skunk/haze coming up to three weeks im growning in soil and feeding bat guano with npk 8.1.1 mixed with bat guano with npk 1.14.1 added with seafood liquid fert and molasses i feed once week every sunday water wednesday lights are 125w cfl & 90w led can i up the feeding on the plants and whats the best way to go about it


----------



## cliff257 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi all,

New here. Have been buzy around these site for years and growing all the same. Learned so much, now have plenty of questions. 

Interested in the future of grow lighting and have invested in different grow light solutions. Found L.E.D. to be viable but only for surround lighting and now looking into L.E.P. 

Thanks


----------



## CPM151 (Jul 8, 2010)

hey do you know where i can get some blue cheese seeds??


----------



## greenbandit1 (Jul 8, 2010)

hey im new to growing and just started germinating my seed by puting it in a moist paper towel then in a sandwich bag then put it in the darkest place in my bathroom where its warm, I do not really have plans for this grow but was thinking i could start it off inside for the veg time then transplant it outside for flower time, problem is i live with my parents so i have to low key and hide it, any ideas where to grow it without getting caught


----------



## weekend toker (Jul 8, 2010)

will the plant naturally start to flower or do i have to cut it to 12/12 if it will flower when shud it star i have three plants one is over 5 feet


----------



## npg (Jul 9, 2010)

u have to go 12/12 start now 5 ft is huge what kind of light do u have?


----------



## StinkyDuck (Jul 9, 2010)

weekend toker said:


> will the plant naturally start to flower or do i have to cut it to 12/12 if it will flower when shud it star i have three plants one is over 5 feet


I have read that it is best to turn the lights off for 24 hrs then to start them into a 12 12 hr cycle to start flowering. you can start to flower at an size past 2 feet. BEWARE for the mmost part they will stop growing tall once you start to flower but expect them to grow several more inches even after flowering cycle has begun.


----------



## StinkyDuck (Jul 9, 2010)

weekend toker said:


> will the plant naturally start to flower or do i have to cut it to 12/12 if it will flower when shud it star i have three plants one is over 5 feet


you need to start right away.


----------



## StinkyDuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Help please!!!!!!!

I had a sprout that was almost dead when i decided to take it out of its peat pellet and put it into rockwool. i put the rockwool on a window ledge and left it. 2 days later it was looking revived with 2 new (3rd and 4rth total) tiny leaves on it. I waited til the rockwool was almost dry then watered it with a mild enriched water solution suggested for rooting. I then placed the sprout under a 400 watt hps about 22 inches away from it which was now under a humidity dome. temps in the dome are 85 degrees 45% H on a 18/6 light schedule. this morning i got up and check on it and it had yellow edges on its new leaves.

should I put it back to the window ledge or just wait it out and see what happens under the light? Any suggestions? 

Please help me save my little lazeroth.

thanks for reading


----------



## TearDrop (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello everyone... I'm not new, but I'm new....

StinkyDuck... Might be a little too hot in there.


----------



## StinkyDuck (Jul 9, 2010)

temps are currently 80.4 degrees humidity is 49% and the lights are on cool down for 6 hrs. when there on its usually around 90-92degrees
what is optimal grow room temp for a 400 watt hps?


----------



## TearDrop (Jul 9, 2010)

You don't want it over 85


----------



## StinkyDuck (Jul 9, 2010)

My cold air humidifier was out of water. it usually keeps my room about 5 degrees lower so i think that was the issue. 

thanks tear drop

i will let you know how lazeroth does


----------



## spliffaroo (Jul 10, 2010)

hi can any1 tell me do you use a veg bulb or bloom bulb on lowryders and rocklock


----------



## Mountainman92351 (Jul 10, 2010)

I am a new indoor gardener security n location being the primary reason. I have Miracle grow organic soil, washed sand, perrlite and a fair amount of expanded clay pebbles . 
can anyone suggest a ratio for this combination. I am using 1000 watts of MH and florecent
I have \Fox farm Marine cuisine, blood meal 13-0-0 ,Fox farm 5-5-5. Am using 8 n 3/4 gal containers and am about to transfer my plants into these as they range from 16" to 3". except for the clones. Set up distilled water drip for irrigation.
All suggestions are appreciated.
Great site BTW


----------



## cannabis429 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have been growing plants on my porch for about 2 months. They are about 14-16". Can I start budding? The problem is, due to the location of my porch it only gets about 5-6hrs. of sunlight a day. Will this be enough sunlight? Indoor growing is not an option. I can bring the plants in to create there darl cycle. Please help!!!


----------



## StinkyDuck (Jul 10, 2010)

you can start budding a plant as soon as you want as long as there is little white hairs on her. flowering takes 12hours a day. it may work if you have no where else to grow but they will certainly not grow to there full potential.

can i suggest putting them in 24 hours darkness to try and trigger the flowering stage>>>>>

good luck..


----------



## StinkyDuck (Jul 10, 2010)

keep in mind...... smaller plant = smaller buds


----------



## purextrato (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello everyone, 1st post in here, hopefully there will be lots from me!!! 

Hope u like my space cake monster avatar!!!


----------



## PopsNanu (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi everyone. I just started my new hobby in growing the Sweet MJ. The great thing about it is I just purchased my 1st 1000w/hps setup today and won another 1000w/MH setup during the raffle. LOL Just my luck. I currently have 12x12 area to work with. Wish me luck...here goes nothing...any advice would be appreciated. 

SoCali PopsNanu


----------



## pablodiablo (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello all im a new guy today so i decided to introduce myself so here goes.
I currently reside in eastern colorado as a medical patient and am becoming more familiar with the more top level medical strains wich has made me for the most part spoiled lol, i decided to start growing in a washroom closet in my house since i have had a little greenhouse experience in a hydroponic tomato garden, not throwing my whole wallet into the setup and looked for the most cost effective set up and decided to go with cfl's i learned some of the mistakes i made from my first grow (wich ill add info on with my current grow) because i think thats the way theese forums work lol Im looking for help on lolipoping a micro garden because im pretty scared to just start hacking away thanks for your time and hope to interact with you all soon peace.


----------



## StinkyDuck (Jul 11, 2010)

i cooked my second batch of seeds.... makes me wanna cry. 

I give up..... good luck to everyone else


----------



## ReiMan3000 (Jul 11, 2010)

hey guys just droppin in to say hey...
ive just started my first grow a week ago and came on to find more help... ..

happy growing to all..


----------



## biffchicken (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome to the site ReiMan. I'm sure you'll find all the help you could possibly want and more. Start a journal and post some pics, that's what we all love to see.


----------



## onetinsoldier41 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am growing 1 chocolate chunk at this time and she is 63 days old. Grown in a 4 gallon tub using Hydro. I am using 2 cfl 60 watt bulbs as well as a Hydro-Farm 200 watt cfl. I am using Humboldt Grow, Micro and Bloom nutrients. 
I currently have 3 Sensi Star and 3 Blueberry that just germinated over the weekend. I will be growing them in the same type of set up only this time putting 2 plants in each tub instead of the one.

View attachment 1040456View attachment 1040459View attachment 1040460View attachment 1040461View attachment 1040462View attachment 1040463View attachment 1040464I would appreciate any input.


----------



## eLtRAMPO (Jul 13, 2010)

hEY y'ALL wHATS uP??? iM nEW tO rIU, aND kINDA nEW tO gROWING... iVE hAD a pLANT oR tWO hERE oR tHERE, bUT tHIS iS tHE fIRST rEAL tIME iVE aCTUALLY gOT bEHIND iT 113%. iM eXPERIMENTING, aND lEARNING aS i gO, hOPING tO gET bETTER wITH eACH gROW... tHIS sITE hAS aLREADY tAUGHT mE a fEW tHINGS aND iLL kEEP uP wITH tHE pIC'S. tHANKS fOR eVERYoNES iNpUT... 
oNElOVE,
eLtRAMPO...


----------



## 30poundsricher (Jul 13, 2010)

hey guys i want to start growing but i feel like i dont know enough about it. would a 200w HPS be better than a HID? which one cost more electricity


----------



## Youngling (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello everyone. I've been a reader for a couple months. I finally decided to join up and see what I can learn and what I can help with.


----------



## Onthelowgrow (Jul 13, 2010)

Im so glad I found this website! Its awesome! All this info. I started growing a few years back and just kinda started again. I got tired of trying to find the kind of bud I wanted to smoke, and got tired of paying high dollars for the primo, that will spoil you once you smoke it! So here I am and Im ready to grow!


----------



## happydude (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello all I'm new and will have lots of Q's


----------



## 2101 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a newbie and well into my first grow. I began with just two seeds saved from a decent bag YEARS ago. I vividly remember getting a great sack and could not believe it had any seeds at all, but there were two in it (unsusual for KB in my experience). 

I ended up with two "adequate" females, considering only CFL's were used and I started with just two seeds. My girls have been doing well, but I think I F'ed up. Here is the story.

CFL's were 6K range during Veg - this I did right. I swapped over to 2.7K for flowering. So far so good. About 2 weeks ago when taking them "outside" for some direct mother nature I noticed that bud development was not even - many of the buds "higher up" were doing the right thing, but lower buds looked like starving children - Sally Struthers style. Flowering is entering its fifth week. I then remembered about some info I read from a different site about removing the upper fan leaves to allow more light down to the lower branches. I began clipping away without double checking if this was the right thing to do. 

I have a decent amount of light, plus mirrors in the grow room. I "did the math" regarding Lumens per sqft, yet development looked off.

I took off almost all of the upper 2/3 and a few of the lower leaves. I thouhgt I "knew" the fans were for overall growth and ASSUMED they would not greatly affect bud development. Plus I figured the lower buds would advance more, and I end up getting more buds then I would have otherwise.

Since then, I learned that I could have topped the girls, or selectively harvested.

Any way, if I have removed most of the fan leaves, how badly did I screw up? Buds are moving forward, not very tight. I also have the top most buds turning amber, though new growth of white/clear/opaque hairs still continue throughout both girls. Sorry no pics.

Please advise, and trust me, I feel sick about hurting my girls if I did. Clarice and Jasmine, myyyy bitches. Danke in advance.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 14, 2010)

pretty new to the site (as a member not its information) only been here about a week, but been growing for about two years in various mediums, ive read 4 or five grow books (favorite is indoor/outdoor medical growers bible-cervantes),im currently in like 4th or 5th week of 12/12 under cfls check the sig, peace and love brothers


----------



## 420Rat619 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry 2101 Can't help you with the buds not tto familiar with indoor systems. Most of my research has been on HPS/MH and LED lights...getting ready to start an indoor crop myself. Been researching for almost a year now and finally ready to put my toes in the pool. One thing I did notice is in my reading/research mirrors can absorb up to 85% of the lihgt hitting them. Might want to just try some mylar instead for the mirrors. GL with everything. Might be able to get some more help in the medic thread.


----------



## Gutta706 (Jul 15, 2010)

SUP EVERY BODY IM NEW TO THE SITE U CAN CALL MY GUTTA. IM IN LOVE WITH MARRY JANE LOL THIS MY FIRST TIME GROWING I BEEN DOING LOSTS OF RESEARCH AND JUSS TRYNA LEARN EVERYTHING THERE IS ABOUT WEED CHECK OUT MY BABY




I GOT MOR PHOTO ON MY PAGE HIT ME UP AND ADD ME


----------



## Travels82 (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay thought I would say hi im new to growing got 2 plants started and dont know if they are male or female lol. I started indoor and now in a pot on my back deck any pointers would be great = ]


----------



## willapril5 (Jul 16, 2010)

I i have a rubbermaid 55 gallon box with 4 daylight 27wat cfls the box is incased with a crome heat blanket i have a small desk fan running 24hours and have a 16/8 light scedule i use mg organic choice potting soil and have drilled holes into the bottem of my 6 inch pots and am 1 week into it i have 3 plants sprouted with its begging leaves and the round shell leafs and are about 2 inches tall is everything going as it should is my setting ok ?


----------



## darosa420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello everybody, this is my first time growing and to cut heat and cost down, i am using LED panels for my grow room. i have no idea what wattage im pushing with these. i have two panels for my veg room and theyre all blue and i have three panels for my flowering room, one of them is fully red and the two are striped red and blue. Each panel is 12"x12" and has 225 led bulbs on them(15x15). i bought them cheap at "LAshop.com" and on ebay.I use reflectix that i bought online at HD.its great cuz the insulation is not itchy and has none of that fiberglass.Im using a 170 cfm 4 in exhaust fan with carbon filter.My carbon filter is in the grow room but in and enclosed airtight compartment with holes-one 2" hole on the side wall for veg and a 2" hole on the bottom for flowering.My fan is on just outside of the growroom with nothing attached to the end of it, so its pretty loud.will putting on some flexible duct on the end cut the sound and i pretty much dont have anywhere to vent the hot air (however when i put my hand over the exhaust fan,its cool) but in my closet.I do have a fan circulating each room and have two holes with darkroom vents to get air from the outside of the growroom,not outside outside. Well thats about me oh i live in san diego and im a patient. my real question is well i bought the jorge cervantes bible and did the germination process by using paper towels.every time i looked at them,i just saw seeds,so after a week i decided to go ahead and plant them.well i opened up the paper towels and the taproot and first sprout was away from its seed and was probably about 2 and a half inches long but still white(not dried out) and stuck it in about an inch and a half.book says 1/4" but thats with the seed attached to it.do i have chance with these or am i wasting my time and should pull them out and go to my collective to get clones?hope to hear from you guys.thanks


----------



## loopylinny (Jul 16, 2010)

hi
thanks for having me.
i am a newbee, a friend of mine handed me a bunch of seeds five weeks ago, i thought i would have a go, i am the mother of 42 babys all about 12 inches plus,
i now have a responsobilty to my children and i could sure use some help. i have spent hours trolling through info on growing but now i am a member i feel a little mor relaxed about it all, will be in touch when i know the sex of my kids. thanks again


----------



## thedepotman (Jul 16, 2010)

heres some pics. there 6 1/2 weeks old. ive never grown but i think hes doin good 
in a month maybe half well be smokin bud.


----------



## andy boo (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, Im andy boo dont ask why just something i can remember. Im here to learn as much as possible before i start a project (3-4 plants) thxs


----------



## SuburbanGuerilla (Jul 17, 2010)

Howdy!

Just getting a head start on research here, figured I'd say 'hi'. Can't start my personal op till I am out of the service next year. Current intended setup is a 7' long by 4' wide space in the attic, two separate ebb/flows, one veg (under a 1K MH) and one flower (under a 1K hortilux HPS) for rotating production. I'm mainly concerned that I may be going overboard with my light plan and wondering if I can scale it down while still maximizing yield. Ideally I want to keep pumps/reservoirs/timers/medium/ventilation/lights/nutes/pHmeters/cO2 all under $1000 initial setup but max budget is 2 Gs. Planned seed stock is going to be Skunk #1 and Big Bud from Hemcy Seed Company (Anyone have experience with these?). Mission impossible? Any tips are welcome. 

Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## DarylP (Jul 17, 2010)

Goodmorning all. I'm new to this forum and have only one plant growing at this time. Out little child as we call it started from a seed that was tossed out while a friend was cleaning his supply of medical weed. She's about 5 weeks old and only about a foot and a half high. She has started to flower already and has been outside. We don't really know which type she is other than Sativa. Here is a couple of pics of our Kid. We are planning on starting a grow room to grow more plants soon. Just wanted to say hello.. DarylP
View attachment 1049564View attachment 1049565


----------



## chuck taylor (Jul 17, 2010)

whats up all chuck in da house!!!


----------



## Hopalong (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi everyone! Hopalong here! Just recently became a MMJ patient in Wa state, will be starting a small grow soon, and can use all the help I can get.

Anywho...........HI!


----------



## StickySpider (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey whats up im StickySpider. been wanting to do a small grow project and need some tips.


----------



## scraggy (Jul 17, 2010)

I have been smoking weed since I was a young lad back in 76, & it's only thing i've not had a problem with over the yrs.....Feel like making people listen to the truth and not the media paranoia (and the rest) sometimes......but then i think - Would only bring the babylon down on me...... So sod em - more weed for us. - let the sheep drink that solvent shit they call beer if they want but it's a crying shame people get locked up for taking something harmless, yet peer pressure and law allows you to slowly poison urself..... Madness - I always thought it was illegal to kill urself in this country, fact i'm sure it is......so maybe they should arrest people buying cigarettes and alcohol.....and leave us alone......

I do not want Uk to legalize weed...simple reason for me is I dont trust politicians....They'd probably tax the hell out of it...I've seen a few price increses over yrs but its only "jumped" up high once in my lifetime so far, and that was when there was a big increase in strength (when sensimilla became prevalent)...


I'm on the other side of pond from most of you, and hoping to learn from you all.....


Heh - sorry for spouting off, but it's how i've felt for a long time...... Scrag


----------



## 1quickhatch (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, MJ growing noob here just checkin in and sayin wassup..!! I've got a test batch grow going right now just to get to learning the ropes and boy do I need to do some more reading and learning lol... I germinated my seeds (of some mid grade stuff, nothing special since this is my first time growing and I didn't wanna waste money and it not work) lol... So I just kinda went with my intuition and only been giving my plants water, every 2 days for 5 weeks now and I'm starting to feel like fertilizer might be a good idea now lol... They are superrrr skimpy lookin, almost pathetic but green as can be and very healthy, just not big at all... Maybe 10-12 inches tall and a little thicker than a pencil lead, but again I've only been giving them just water, and about 16 hours of light a day... I've read enough to know not to bring up Miracle Grow around here, but it's the only thing I can get from around where I live so I have no choice I guess, I heard I should get the Bloom Booster and just go by what the directions say on the side..?? One question I haven't gotten help with though, each of my 3 plants, has 3 sets of 2 leaves but the bottom ones were yellowish on 2 of the plants so I cut them off, but since I haven't been fertilizing should I cut off the tops of the plants and start fertilizing them to try and keep them at a nice height..?? As of now they are just tall and skimpy looking, but I wanna try to work with what I've got since this is just trial and error... Thanks for your help, glad to be a member here.. =)


----------



## millerh1988 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello everybody,
New here so I hope I can contribute a little bit.

Currently wiring up a grow box and need a little help so I hope those with knowledge can help.

Thank you


----------



## mrs.toker (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey peeps just thought I'd say hi as I just joined up and wondered if anyone has had success with LED grow lights ? Also are there many uk tokers on here ?


----------



## NEEK0 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, just wanted to pop in and say hey! I'm in the planning stages of my first grow and am glad to be here.


----------



## Jaxty (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey friends, just joined, and decided to come in and say "high".

Peace


----------



## DR.Dazy (Jul 19, 2010)

I am a newbe, my plant is turning brown on the edges. What can I do to help it? planted 6/24 get 24/7 light. View attachment 1054307


----------



## JoeSex (Jul 21, 2010)

Super Noob at growing it...Master at smoking it.


----------



## LPSBoo (Jul 21, 2010)

hey all hows growing life lmao

these are my little babys i just droped them in a pot a waited now i water them every 4 days with about 2 liters of water with 2ml of miriacal grow per feed 
they are my first ones lol any idea what they are? this is about 6 weeks old


----------



## Alarm Clock (Jul 21, 2010)

...I don't know, man, it's alright. I mean, we all gotta do something, you know. It's a pretty laid back job. I basically only have to work a for a very short period at a time, and only the once, on a good day. I mostly just sit there and yell at folk anyways. It's a pretty simple little niche, and I usually get the weekends off. 

The only thing that ever really bothers me about it is when the weather gets real bad, and it storms, and we get the killer straight winds. Granted, I'm inside and all, but hell, when it rains to the point of flooding down here and all of the telephone lines are down, and I've been trying to call my baby, Lord, I can't get a single sound. Wouldn't matter about the wind anyways, since every stupid mother fucker down here loses their God damn mind when it rains and is, for some unholy reason, compelled to go out and drag down the street or drive on the wet white rock like it's dry asphalt. Shit, if hunting for transformers with your car was a legitimate game sport, the county would make money by selling tags and licenses faster than a jackhammer at an ass raping contest. 

Damn it. Speak of the dick licking devil. Just looked outside and it looks like the sky is crying. Can you see the...

...12:00...

...12:00...

...12:00...

...12:00...

...12:00...

...12:00...

...12:01...

...12:01...

_...fucking lazy ass stoner. Buy a fucking 9 volt...

_...12:01...


----------



## californiacurlz (Jul 21, 2010)

alarm clock said:


> ...i don't know, man, it's alright. I mean, we all gotta do something, you know. It's a pretty laid back job. I basically only have to work a for a very short period at a time, and only the once, on a good day. I mostly just sit there and yell at folk anyways. It's a pretty simple little niche, and i usually get the weekends off.
> 
> The only thing that ever really bothers me about it is when the weather gets real bad, and it storms, and we get the killer straight winds. Granted, i'm inside and all, but hell, when it rains to the point of flooding down here and all of the telephone lines are down, and i've been trying to call my baby, lord, i can't get a single sound. Wouldn't matter about the wind anyways, since every stupid mother fucker down here loses their god damn mind when it rains and is, for some unholy reason, compelled to go out and drag down the street or drive on the wet white rock like it's dry asphalt. Shit, if hunting for transformers with your car was a legitimate game sport, the county would make money by selling tags and licenses faster than a jackhammer at an ass raping contest.
> 
> ...


wow!!!! I thought i was bad...lmfao


----------



## DreadSurfer420 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey guys im new to this website and I am also a new grower.....Heres a pic of what I have Started. When Should I plant them in ground outside and how much is it gonna smell??


----------



## DreadSurfer420 (Jul 21, 2010)

file:///C:/Users/Owner/Downloads/get-attachment.aspx.jpg


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 21, 2010)

Just joined and logged into chat to be greeted by some ignorant fuck calling myself and another new member "stupid newbs". All because the guy asked me a question. I've never been disrespected like that on any of the other forums I frequent. Especially considering I didn't even get a hello or anything. Just some ignorant ass hat running his mouth. This guy must think he's Jack Herer reborn.
Dragonpuff, you're a complete ass. Nice welcoming commitee to new members. Try hanging your big swinging dick at the door and having a little respect for people you have never met before. You're a joke.
I am a member of other forums and I have an extensive line of top notch gear. Thanks to Dragonpuff I've decided to take my knowledge and gear elsewhere. If this guy represents this forum, I feel sorry for its members.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 21, 2010)

On second thought, I'm gonna stick around long enough to post pics of my 5 gardens and all of my strains in action. Just long enough for this newb to crush a few over sized egos.


----------



## firsttimer1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just wanna say thanks to all who write on here it has been a big help to me...I have been reading since the middle of may when I started needing advice.....so much knowledge thanks again....I have one plant outdoors it seems to be doing well...What do you think...It's right at 8 weeks...View attachment 1057146View attachment 1057147View attachment 1057148


----------



## supadoopa (Jul 21, 2010)

whats up jive? not everyone on this forum sucks but your always going to run into an idiot or two its no biggie bro. With that said Welcome


----------



## supadoopa (Jul 21, 2010)

whats up peoples ? Just saying whats up


----------



## aerayne (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi all. I'm not growing yet, but the recipes drew me here. In time I may want to grow my own, but I have a caregiver for now. I don't smoke marijuana or use it for recreation. I prefer cookies as I am a med. mj user.


----------



## HempHippie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello all!
I'm new. I'm sure that might become quite obvious, as I know nothing. But hey, that's why I'm here right? To learn. I was raised with the idea that there are no 'stupid' questions in life.
So. With that said. If I ask what you think to be a 'stupid' question. Bite me. 

Anywho, a while back I found a lonely little seed in my bag of herb. I planted it in a little pot, not thinking that it would grow. Well, now it has sprouted (and he is just the cutest little guy). I know some of you might try to shit on my parade and tell me that it's not going to be fertile or whatever the lingo might be, but I want to grow it anyways. I'm good with houseplants, and am currently growing a successful veggie garden. From what I've read so far, weed seems a bit harder to grow... Can anyone /nicely/ give me any tips on what the heck I should do now that the seed has sprouted above ground? 
It is sitting in my window sill, and gets quite a bit of sunshine in the evening.
If anyone wants to take this on, that would be rad.


----------



## macfossil (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm just doing research right now, but you all will be hearing more from me when i actually start but just figured i'd introduce myself. 


pass the


----------



## puffertuffer (Jul 22, 2010)

hey guys! im "puffer" from so-cal. this seems like a cool forum. im gonna look around.
stay high 
Puffer


----------



## puffertuffer (Jul 22, 2010)

i feel you dude. howtogrowbud.com/budforums try it it is small but growing and is really cool. there are no assholes there... yet...


----------



## sillylily (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks to all of you experienced growers for sharing your wisdom and expertise! I am thrilled to have such good information to help me with this process. It is so much time and effort to have it fail! I have lost a couple of plants recently and am trying to figure out what I am doing wrong. I just hope not to lose my biggest and best... I will post pictures in one of the plant problem forums. I suspect it is a number of factors that are doing my little ladies in... just trying to work out the kinks. 

Thanks in advance and happy growing to you all!


----------



## DirtyCarl (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey I just started my first grow I started 60 store bought seeds, about 50 germinated, and a week later I had about 36 that have grown to about 6 in. I have recently had some yellow leaves that make me worry i cant seem to get my heat down its 87 when the lights are on and 79 when they are off. I mist them whenever I can but im in the army and I cant be home during the day. I have a 200 cf exoust fan and a 200 cf cool air intake fan, I also have a rotating fan. HOW CAN I COOL DOWN MY ROOM??????????????


----------



## og18 (Jul 22, 2010)

New Grower 
hi iam new here and iam starting a new grow(1st ever) i have done alot 
of reading so i tought i'll give it a try so here we go i'll post sumpic's later 

sprc's 

4x4x7 grow tent w/600hps for flowering 
a T5mini and a reg T5 for veg w/400mh
i have: Reserve pervida Headband (f)
Next Generation: Grapefurit Disel
they have been germed 
this will be 100% organic in 100% coco and away we grow any tips or any help thanks


----------



## Capn Zeke (Jul 22, 2010)

New person here,I've been growing for a couple months now as a caregiver and am having a blast! I've done lots of research on the web and finally got the courage to get some new strains goin (g 13 and juicy fruit) gotta wait to budd out the plants we have now and begin a new cycle. Any tips or advice on what kind of fertilizer i should use? I am primarily looking to grow in a soil mix, any ideas on that too? =] 
Thanks,
Capn Zeke


----------



## DNM101 (Jul 23, 2010)

hi people, I ordered some seeds from cannabisseeds.com URL (therightstrains.co.uk), they where silver haze reguler i bought the seeds from this site because money is tight and i thought this is great 12 silver haze seeds for £11.41!!!, so anyway i have tried to germ 2 of the seeds using the paper towl method and they have been in about 30 hours and nothing, all thats happened is the seeds have darkened in colur a little bit, the temperature has been fluctuating though between 21'C - 30'C because they are in my bolier cubord, do you think this might be why they arnt cracking or have they just not had long enuff? i used tap water that has sat out for about a week, PH unknown, but i think i live in a soft water area.

any thoughts?


----------



## purextrato (Jul 23, 2010)

DNM101 said:


> hi people, I ordered some seeds from cannabisseeds.com URL (therightstrains.co.uk), they where silver haze reguler i bought the seeds from this site because money is tight and i thought this is great 12 silver haze seeds for £11.41!!!, so anyway i have tried to germ 2 of the seeds using the paper towl method and they have been in about 30 hours and nothing, all thats happened is the seeds have darkened in colur a little bit, the temperature has been fluctuating though between 21'C - 30'C because they are in my bolier cubord, do you think this might be why they arnt cracking or have they just not had long enuff? i used tap water that has sat out for about a week, PH unknown, but i think i live in a soft water area.
> 
> any thoughts?


grow on soil?


----------



## DNM101 (Jul 23, 2010)

they will be grown in soil but they havant geminated yet


----------



## Safeguy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Growers, 
Been checking the site out a liitle to get some general ideas on how my 1st time grow should be doing!
I have 2 plants (bagseed) both are now 33 days into flower "12/12" & were veg'd for 28 days, Both grown in 50% JI #1 soil, 25% perlite, 25% vermiculite, they are under 600w hps in a garden size of 4x2 foot, humidity is 42% but temps can go up to 95 in the day, 60ish at night, nutes are bio bizz gro, bloom & topmax epsom salts were introduced at day 25. Thing is... 1 plant has skimpy airy light budz everywhere & the other has 1 main cola that seems to be growing fine i will try an upload pics for you guys. Would just like to know if they are growing ok for there flowering age!!!!!


----------



## Safeguy (Jul 23, 2010)

Here r the pictures of my grow so far, All upto date.
Any advice would be totally amazin guys.


----------



## mr sticky icky (Jul 23, 2010)

ive never grown before everytime i try the plants dont start wat should i do to get succesful results does it matter wat the seed looks like or no


----------



## STANKYfoot (Jul 23, 2010)

Whats good everyone im stanky just joined thanks for all the help


----------



## DNM101 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey stankey dude, welcome man i only signed up 2day lol or was it yesterday hmm side effects lmffao


----------



## bblazed530 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello everyone i have posted a few times on here over the past month im growing afgooey uk cheese lambs breath and the black everything is going good but im new to all this so just saying "im high" no wait i mean "hi" lol


----------



## comicbookguy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey everybody, I just joined myself today. I've checked out this site a few times before. I'm trying to start a small stealth grow, just enough for myself, and i'm looking for all the advice and help I can get. I have a few different ideas so far, right now I'm trying to decide between using a pctower or two 30 gallon rubbermaid totes stacked. But I haven't started to build yet, so if anyone has any other ideas or suggestions i'll take them.

Just to give you guys a little more info i plan to grow in soil, this is only my second attempt, and my first indoor attempt(outdoor attempt-5 plants, 1 eaten, 4 males. total drag), so i dont think i'm ready for a hydroponic system. I would like to get some quality seeds with an identified strain, but right now my funds are low and this has to be done as cheap as possible, so i'm just using beaners I've saved up for the past year or so.

I have had some difficulty getting them to germinate, which wasn't a problem with my first outdoor attempt. this leads me to believe they may not be viable.
wow i've been rambling. well i'll end this post now. again any help would be great,

thanks


----------



## DR.Dazy (Jul 23, 2010)

How long should I keep my plants in vegetation? they will be one month in 3 days? I have read from 6 weeks to 3 months.

My plant is an indoor plant.

I give it 18/6 light.

thx.


----------



## Royal Phoenix (Jul 24, 2010)

I have only done one grow last winter which turned out very well. Got in on the attitude June special last month, so plan on another winter grow this year. I use soil and 6 1/2 gallon containers, along with sun light and indoor lighting.


----------



## comicbookguy (Jul 24, 2010)

finally got my seeds to germ. starting another batch. still have to go out shopping for my list of materials to build my grow box. i've decided to use a trash can. it seems to be the easiest and cheapest option. anyone ever use a trash can for a grow box? any tips or suggestions?


----------



## DNM101 (Jul 24, 2010)

i dont see why that wont work m8, it will be evan better if its one of the shiny silver ones


----------



## frikinstein (Jul 24, 2010)

Whats up guys Im a newbie as well, just joined to see what everyone has written, My plants are fine 4.5 to 5 feet tall and healthy so far.


----------



## DR.Dazy (Jul 24, 2010)

frikinstein said:


> Whats up guys Im a newbie as well, just joined to see what everyone has written, My plants are fine 4.5 to 5 feet tall and healthy so far.


Hey there hun, (yes I am a girl)

so, I was wondering, what is the age of your plants?

and how long did you had your plants on vege? and what light cycle did you use?

it seems that my plants are small for their age 

they are one month and barely going to be 6 inches.

I guess they have a little nute burn so I am washing it out with water.

any advise?


----------



## DR.Dazy (Jul 24, 2010)

View attachment 1062420View attachment 1062422View attachment 1062423View attachment 1062424View attachment 1062425View attachment 1062426View attachment 1062427View attachment 1062428View attachment 1062429View attachment 1062430View attachment 1062431


after how long can I tell the sex of my plants?

They are a month old today.

please help.


----------



## stickyfish (Jul 25, 2010)

hello im stickyfish, i made this account a while back and just now have gotten around to getting my stuff set up. i look forward to meeting you all and getting to know this place.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 25, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 just wanted to say whats up to everyone.new at this site.pretty interested soooo far!


----------



## JerryB (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi my name is JerryB. I haven't done any growing for about 30 yrs. The only book I can remember from back then was Rosenthal's marijuana growers guide.
I have ordered most of the parts of my new(small personal use)growroom and have been watching and reading post to learn what I can.
I purchased a GrowLab which is 4.11 w 2.7 d 6.7 h. I purchased from a friend 2X400 watt MH with 2 conversion bulbs. Also got combo33 max fan and filter. I ordered seed from Nirvana a couple weeks ago. I purchase Northern lights and one called short rider. Both are feminized auto flower seeds.
I have foxfarm ferts. I also purchased root tech for cloning. I got soil and ph tester. I also have TDS meter left from when I use to keep fish. I even purchase a 30 x magnifier so I could tell male and female and also to tell when resin turn clear to milky.
I still have to purchase soil/perlite/dolomite lime. I think I covered it all. This is my intro to the group. I welcome any ideas or maybe I'm missing something... Thanks in advance.
JerryB


----------



## mywifenamedmary (Jul 26, 2010)

Whats up everyone, first day here, want 2 get the ball rolling for my first grow but i want to learn as much as i can before i start. im pretty much starting from scratch so if anyone has any tips or suggestions besides starting small (not planning on doing more than 6-8 plants) id love to hear them, thanks everyone!


----------



## OzWeeder (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey everone, just arrived in here about 10 minutes ago for the first time. Really looking forward to learning lots of amazing information and building even more knowledge on the power of natural herb. This place has a wicked vibe... can't wait to get the ball rolling with my weed growing! Yew!


----------



## Tamorin (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey everyone. Lots of info on the site, Big props to the starter. Just got medical card in R.I. Ill be open with my info but im learning myself. Im doing 3 ebb and flow sytems with a 400 watt mh and 2 600 hps. Everything else is falling into place gonna have the time release co2 tank, timed venting and some sorth of monitoring system for the co2. Im really looking forward to this so if anyones got some info or a question let me know. Im assuming my first grow wont be amazing but I hope I can give out some sweet christmas buds.


----------



## chickenman (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi guys thanks for having me. I am growing a couple of plants on my back deck just to see if I can...lol.....Looks like a great site you have here & I am looking forward to being a part of this site...Thanks again


----------



## Jaxty (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey ya'll, names Jaxty. Been lurking for months, decided I need to be a part of this great community. Have done no grows yet, just learning, cause I'm tired of chasing down and overpaying for mediocre herb, or not being able to get a sativa, when you want an up lift.


----------



## rocket73 (Jul 28, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hey, names rocket73. i started out with two seeds a month and a half ago,both sprouted so i just put them in dirt with some thyme and sage and some fruit seeds and i put them on my balcony. Well, about a month or so later they look real heppy. . .still dont knoiw sex but, there name are Indy nd th Joker. .. a friend gave me 8 more little guys in good soil. . .the other dirt i used was from across the street. . i live in the city. . .so i went and bought a 400w metal halide and a lumatek electronic ballast with "super lumens". . .so i have ten plants and one other seed just sprouted and i found a nice seed with tiger stripes and i am germinating that one now. . .i turn'd on the lights about half hour ago. . .any advice brothers and sisters. . .love and respect. . .rocket73


----------



## rocket73 (Jul 28, 2010)

Tamorin said:


> Hey everyone. Lots of info on the site, Big props to the starter. Just got medical card in R.I. Ill be open with my info but im learning myself. Im doing 3 ebb and flow sytems with a 400 watt mh and 2 600 hps. Everything else is falling into place gonna have the time release co2 tank, timed venting and some sorth of monitoring system for the co2. Im really looking forward to this so if anyones got some info or a question let me know. Im assuming my first grow wont be amazing but I hope I can give out some sweet christmas buds.


 good luck T. . !!


----------



## rocket73 (Jul 28, 2010)

good luck bro. . .!!


----------



## rocket73 (Jul 28, 2010)

my two still havent shown and its about a month and a week or so. . .should be soon. . .cross my sticky fingers. . .


----------



## andyh1189 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys/gals
brand new so I know everything is probably been asked to death planting indoor started to force flowering plants are 30-38 inches tall and i dont have much more room to let em go ....Psyched to see buds but I cant tell ...I think i got males (2) and 1 female dont want to pollinate but hate to have to kill my new plant with it s nice looking buds ...lol how can I be sure .... I guess if there are no real pistils then I already know??


----------



## takemehigher (Jul 28, 2010)

Whats up crazy cats?!? Im researching for my first grow when I move out to Cali w/ my future ex-wife and just trying to take it all in. I have come across some equipment for free or cheap that would have cost hundreds out of the box so I am off to a good start there. I am just too paranoid to grow where I am now because of the legal aspects so I have the luxury of a month or so of research before I apply it.

Just Take It Easy Man


----------



## Jester420 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok I know my story is like many others. I use buds as a way to relive major back pain. I have not filled my nasty Scripts in over 5 years!! Now I want to grow my own. I have kids and hate to deal with the shady guys. Willing to learn. I have a small growbox, I am planning to make. Any help will be great. So far I have chosen to go with LED, Hydro, a standard dresser. I am so new, I have not been able to figure out best strain. I like a uppy high, that alows me to function as a dad and husband. I hate the pain, so I need to find one that can help. 

Thank you


----------



## Snappahead (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey everyone. I am a first time grower, (just started a week ago), and I am learning as I go. I have one seedling going right now and it's doing well. I found a lot of good info here, so I figured I would sign up and hang out for a while. Thanks!


----------



## Parapa6 (Jul 29, 2010)

What-sup guys, I'm new here... This is my first year of growing delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol producing material, and so far all is going well. If any questions arise, I will be sure to ask RollItUp.


----------



## Munk76717 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey,

New member here. I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Steve and i live in NY

This is a pretty cool site. Lots of great info. I do not grow, but i do smoke  

Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## The Zapper (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, I joined not too long ago and love the site. But coco needs a sub-forum! Hopefully next crop I'll do a journal. 
I'm almost on a 30-cycle. I recently relocated so its been lame getting reset up. I Currently am growing some Blue Cheese. and have started a PPP and 5 Sour D Seeds. Got a bag seed going outside. 

Looking forward to watching nice journals! Keep up the good work RIU.


----------



## PMC (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello everyone! Soon-to-be new grower here! Still doing some research as for what strain is best for me before I get my own place. Look forward to getting to chat bud with you all, haha.


----------



## federicka4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello All, I really like this site. I have some questions on growing tips, being a rookie (1st timer). I am from Eastern Mo and I started 4 plants by seed on July 9 outdoors in regular planting pots and commercial soil. They are growing, and progressing very nicely. (about 4-6 inches tall) I have the following questions.. (1) When should I be able to tell their sex? (2) What kind of yield am I looking at from this point? (3) What is the next step? Our first freeze is typically in mid-end Oct. 
I also have 2 plants that were started indoors back in April, and my bf just put them outside about a week ago (being paranoid, they were raised in a back room window/ no fertilizer). These plants are not in real great shape. They are frail looking with droopy leaves. Should I try to fertilize these 2 older plants? I am looking for their gender, and I'm not seeing the little balls on them. I'd like to salvage these plants if possible? Thanks for any help, I can get


----------



## bigill (Jul 30, 2010)

*hey everybody*! 
i've been smoking for about a month now and i'm pretty much in love with the stuff (mary jane!)
i already wrote an introduction to why i'm here and what im try to grow check it out! ---> https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/353453-starting-grow-box-looking-tips.html


----------



## fartley (Jul 31, 2010)

or8 fartley ere jst lettin yas no im here lol 
and for a first time grower will it be better to grow an auto flowering or a normal plant?


----------



## scorpio9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi peeps, I'm new here, what great site, I've been reading loads the past few days


----------



## stonycurtis (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Jerry. Wow - when I read your intro post, I thought of ... me ! I haven't done any growing in 30 years either. The techniques are so much more refined today ( or maybe the internet just allows me to get the newest info ! ) Anyhow welcome. and good luck gardening 

So here is my intro... As I said, I haven't grown in 30 years. Currently I have one outside plant. I love growing and gardening anyway ( cooking herbs, peppers, tomatoes, etc. ) so growing MJ seemed to be a natural followup. I have a lot to learn and this site is an excellent source for all our needs. 
Thanks all for the info. Widow Maker's post on 101 already asked questions https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/1326-101-already-asked-questions.html is awesome and a great place to start !


----------



## OGKushite#1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Whats up everyone! Imma newbie to the site so i figured it was only right that i posted in this thread.. But i just wanted to say that i look forward to meeting some fellow smokers and being an active member on the forums!


----------



## coupe (Aug 2, 2010)

Gday from West Aus


----------



## CloneWars (Aug 2, 2010)

Giday from NewZealand ..got 4 strains goin at the mo' 3 skunk#1 clones rooted and planted 11 may ...one super lemon haze clone planted around the same time.. two afghan kush "afghani" seedlings germed then planted 1st june and a silver pearl clone rooted same time as other clones..all from a good mate of mine which has an incredible setup and weed to go with it..theyre under two 600w hps lumatek digi ballasts runnin philips sonT bulbs.. also have 220litre per second 250mm centrifugal fan pullin thru a can carbon filter exhausting my 6ft x 6ft x 4.5ft space..also have 120mm intake fan for fresh air..fully lined with panda...all plants are in a composted pine bark/canna coco/perlite/trichoderma mix..hand watered..using bat guano and a few other things and trying to stay as organic as possible..this is my first grow with all the proper gear...everything is goin really good..rowth is vigourous and nice..plants are in 24L pots i have one in a 48L...just wondering with about 6.5Ft ceiling, then the lights hangin down to the canopy how tall can i expect these ladies to get? theyre about 3ft tall at the moment and the seedlings are like a 1.5Ft all still in veg as i want a big yeild lol.....cheers for any tips on the subject.. will take pics asap !!


----------



## Chronhead (Aug 2, 2010)

are pistils supposed to turn reddish brown at the start of the flowering stages??? can get detailed pictures if required...


----------



## GreenThought911 (Aug 2, 2010)

I new to this and was interested to see what inexpensive ideas any of you in this community could come up with to help get me started . I see so many videos on grow rooms and lighting and fertilizer etc.. But I really don't want to spend a ton of money that I don't have when I really don't know what I'm doing yet. I'm leaning more towards an indoor op and I wanted to start small with just six plants and the faster the grow cycle the better. I 'm just looking for a relatively inexpensive outline of equipment that I would need to get started and some good starter strains to begin with. If anyone novice or seasoned could help me out with getting things going it would be greatly appreciated. Stay medicated my friends.


----------



## Sweet Mattness (Aug 3, 2010)

Sativas if u want to be functional. Growing Sativas is nice as well because the pants usually yield more bud.


----------



## CloneWars (Aug 3, 2010)

i would suggest a 250w Cfl for veg and a 400w hps for flower that would handle 6 decent size plants in a 1m square area..an oscillating fan for air movement and a means of exhausting the growspace, preferably the size of the room every 5mins or so..as for fastest grow cycle hydro/aero/bubbleponics are ur best options but this does involve a bit more gear and knowhow with optimum ph levels and ec/tds/ppm measurements and such..as well as more power to run pumps/heaters/airstones more risk of flooding, and if thers a power failure or some sort or nutrtional mishap, all the plants in the system suffer..as opposed to hand watered soil/soiless mixes..its really down to how much u wanna spend and what u wanna achieve i guess?? peace jah bless


----------



## moneymotivated (Aug 3, 2010)

money motivated in tha buillen


----------



## CloneWars (Aug 4, 2010)

um thats really humid...94% youll need a dehumidifier in flowering stage for optimum THC production...plant growth is slowed greatly at temps over 28C and below 15C...pictures would help alot ...main thing is good light, good ventilation, and good nutrition and water...youl want you Relative humidity to be around the 35 -50% mark 94% is far too high...


----------



## StacksOnDeck (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys. this is my first post. Basically my dad has grown with me and he has done it outside. I now want to grow in my attic. What should the humidity and temperature be up there?


----------



## venacular (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey all,
I have a passion for growing strong, healthy girls! I am coming back to growing after a long time off. I'm in Washington state, so obviously its all indoors for me. 

Looking for a top quantity strain, maybe someone would like to point me to a thread with that discussion under way ? I am building my room little by little so its not up to top production yet. I have about 14 girls now but expect to have about 45 when everything is rolling. I have 3 HID lights now, a 600W HPS (flowering), 400W MH (veg), and a 100W sunsytem (clones).I will add more lights as needed. I don't use sog but i do run run a continuous harvest. 

Looking to try Uncle Ben's topping method. 4 huge cola's, sounds juicy! I think i may give that ak48 a try and it sounds like Nirvana is the place to buy? 

Anyway if i have a question ill be sure to ask and offer up some support for the community. Thanks for keeping a great community for grower!


----------



## NewGreenThumb (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, just been kind of growing for a hobbie and I'm getting pretty good at it. I have some gnats...any advice on how to completely get them out of my soil and plants?


----------



## UnderATree (Aug 5, 2010)

How's it going everyone ? After lurking on this site for a long time, I thought it was finally time to take the plunge and sign up lol.


----------



## Slm (Aug 5, 2010)

Whats up guys. I'm new to the site and hoping to get some good growing information to start my first plant. Just wanted to say whats up.


----------



## beginnerGmike (Aug 6, 2010)

hello im mike and new to growing i have a post up and need advice/ help.


----------



## theFox (Aug 6, 2010)

hello, i have lurked this site for a while and now have joined it, i live in ontario and 
it was my neighbour that actually got me into all this  and im on here to get advice on growing (not currently growing) and watch others grows, as well as information on other things as well. 

im sure ill see you on here 
later :3


----------



## 420God (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm a new member and first time grower but not your typical first time grower. I'm a farmer by trade and make compost for a living. Not regular compost either, I compost animals with every type of farm manure from all range fed animals. I got sick of paying stupid prices and after reading quite a bit from this site I now have some of the largest plants I've ever seen, and that includes all pics seen on the web. I'll post some of my babies later to my page, please tell me what you think.


----------



## Bonker lights (Aug 8, 2010)

hey guys newbie here can u HELP me with my problem.... my bottom leaves are extremly yellow and happend rapidly its an auto blue mystic 3week old start flowering a few days ago, any thorts or comments please o yees and notice the leaves only 3 fingerd and the next set are 4 then 5, 7


----------



## Xiphos (Aug 8, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> hey guys newbie here can u HELP me with my problem.... my bottom leaves are extremly yellow and happend rapidly its an auto blue mystic 3week old start flowering a few days ago, any thorts or comments please o yees and notice the leaves only 3 fingerd and the next set are 4 then 5, 7


The plant in the first picture needs nutes specifically some nitrogen! My plants bottom leaves turned yellow and died off but I bought some B'Cuzz Growth 1-0-.07 and the bottom leaves recovered and stayed a healthy green.


----------



## Bonker lights (Aug 8, 2010)

yea i just started adding nutes now.... using biobizz grow n biobizz bloom wen would u suggest using bloom... and wat do u rekon to the biobizz nutes anygood??


----------



## NINOLUPA (Aug 8, 2010)

hello every 1 can some 1. pls take a look at my therd haven't had any info on my problem


----------



## Xiphos (Aug 8, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> yea i just started adding nutes now.... using biobizz grow n biobizz bloom wen would u suggest using bloom... and wat do u rekon to the biobizz nutes anygood??


I've only used B'cuzz nutes and they work. I've seen the name biobizz alot so its fine. Dont use bloom until you're flowering


----------



## Bonker lights (Aug 8, 2010)

id say she started flowering would u?? this is the bottom section ....


----------



## npg (Aug 9, 2010)

what seems to be the problem?


----------



## npg (Aug 9, 2010)

how does one view your page?


----------



## Asimon (Aug 9, 2010)

Sup folks, Asimon in da house.

I used to grow some back in the day.. round 6 years ago.
Since then I had to take a long break from the garden (University and all that crap)..
though in most of the *HARD-CORE* lectures of the Assembler class I was so stoned I was barely able to reply to questions..

It turned out for the best coz' I'm more creative when high. Go figure.. heheh

Anyways, I'm back!
It's been so long since I smoked good weed that one day I said "Hey! you _do_ have all the equipment.. why not go and grow a plant or two?" 

Oh oh, few more things to know about me:
I'm that 'obsessed convention goer' Trekkie, I play a Gibson Les Paul Standard 59' for over 20 years now, and my life-long dream is to be a drummer 



So this is me..
Asimon - out.


----------



## GottaLoveGanja420 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi guys!

I am a huge Cannabis fan! I have been smoking Maryjane for quite some time now and I want to try to start growing.. I know a few things but i want to know it all.. i am pretty sure i came to the right place!!!!



Peace, Love, and Dope.. 

Xavier


----------



## capejt (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been growing on and off for about fifteen or twenty years. Usually end up with pretty decent product. Have an Ebb/Flow Hyhdro set up for up to six plants under a 400w HD. 
Of course like everybody, I occaisionally run into problems, and it's always good to have freinds that you can come to to ask for help.


----------



## iz4nidomp4in (Aug 11, 2010)

Check out my thread I posted and let me know what I can possibly do please.... Kinda sucks getting this far and having difficulties that could end her life...

Its under: Some Questions & Grow History

Let me know asap...
Thank you,
Erich


----------



## Nugz R Us (Aug 11, 2010)

What's up guys,

Just started my first grow with a buddy of mine here in Memphis. Roughly 2 weeks into it and everything seems to be going great. We are working with a bunch of seeds my buddy has been collecting over these past years. Check out the grow on the awesome journal he has been keeping, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/353282-600w-utility-room-grow-first.html. Tips, criticism, comments, anything is much appreciated.


----------



## bluedogg (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi there people, I've just recently started out with a friend who knows nothing and myself who knows a bit more than nothing


----------



## Xcord (Aug 12, 2010)

I would desperately love to grow, but I live in one of the more psycho states in the southern US, and I'm not feeling a felony record. Contemplating a personal-use closet grow, but mostly I just look on and dream.


----------



## everynowandthen (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey,

I've been a lifelong smoker and a casual hit or miss grower for a couple years, basically throw seeds from the bag in some dirt and see what happens. I'm ready to grow some of that good stuff and I'm ready to buy equipment, I just want to run the list by you all and see if I'm on the right track.
2x 6500k 400w equal (105w actual)cfl's for grow
2x 2700k 400w equal (105w actual)cfl's for flowers
6 site 10 gallon drip/bubbleponic setups from ebay with nutrients,hydroton, rockwool cubes and grow guide
fan
timer
ICE seeds from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ice.html
and a dream of smoking something other than regs
I know there is more to it than that, but I figured it would be best if i close my eyes and do it before i blow my little bit of doe on bs. I feel that with the tools and knowledge from you guys I can make my dream come true. Please feel free to throw in your 2 cents whenever, it would be really appreciated, especially since it really isn't a topic to bring up with the neighbors. This is my first post anywhere ever, so if I'm doing it wrong or talking too much please let me know.
p.s. my whole setup would cost 233.76-250.00, that really is my max, thanks, and my profile pic is of one of those hit or miss grows i was talking about, it went totally unattended until harvest, what do you think?


----------



## lowrider2000 (Aug 12, 2010)

ok this is my real question i am a newbee and im alex btw but im stoned out of my mind and wondering why people have ranks why am i on a destingushed road and how long am i gonna be a stranger that worries me and why can some people roll joints is ther a hypothetical 8th of weed going around and you have stripped me of my ability to roll a joint...... can some on throw me a friggin pipe here!!!!!!!!!!!! ill spark you up to my hypothetical 8th we can figure this thing out togeather


----------



## PassMeDaGreen (Aug 12, 2010)

hi everybody!!

first grow got 3 females growing in my closet


----------



## chriz20uk (Aug 13, 2010)

A! All, 

I'm a newbie 1st time grower and i'm trying my hand with the early girl strain ;0) .

I'm growing in soil in home made grow box with a 45watt cfl I've just put it on 12/12 and shes a girl  i'm using all purpose miricle gro every 2weeks ! should I add any other boost as shes blossaming !! It say's on the box it also helps blossams vegs ect tho so I'm not sure what to do ? 

P.s can I add my cfl 45watt veg light as a side light with my 45watt cfl flowering light?


----------



## Brimi (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi All - i have grown marijuana for 20 years - about 10 years only outdoor - another 10 indoor. I am a big sativa fan and only grow sativa plants. I love vaporizing in my new volcano, but the old bong is still pretty near since i need the toxins every now and then ;O)) I have my own website about growing marijuana and love to work on that site too (i make websites and search engine optimization). Thanks for a GREAT forum guys!


----------



## Jstoned420 (Aug 13, 2010)

hey every1, i have been growin weed for about 5 years now, nothing too outragous, usually a couple plants a year and hope they survive. This year, ive got 3 going, one is about 5 feet tall and very, very bushy. It has started to flower this week with the beginning hairs growing. Now, it is very leafy and i am conflicted on what to do, i think trimming it back a little bit will help the plant focus on flowering but also the whole idea of more leaves = more energy created, and therefore a healthier plant. Can anyone help a new poster out? and thanks for this great forum, its very usefull


----------



## KrazeeKarma (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay, so I'm new, but I prefer baby grower to newb. I had a friend that got me some startup lights (High sodium with rail in room 10 x 10), and some nutrients, and he was going to give me expert advice but he moved out of state suddenly and I am left on my own to try to salvage what I have already. First question is, how do I get rid of spider mites? Second, my plants are in one gallon tubs, 2-3 feet high, in flowering stage. He said I need to replant them before he left. Is this a good idea? And how big of a pot do I need for them? Then, there is the bat guano tea stuff he told me to make. Is it too late since they are flowering? Do I really need this weird tea? 
So, that's it for now. I WILL have lots more questions. And before anyone hates on me, remember, I'm just an old lady trying to grow her meds instead of letting the docs kill me with theirs.


----------



## big willo (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there has anybody grown northern lights automatic fems ?
Please can you tell me the best light cycle


----------



## nobody420 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi all new to forum
i have never grown but thought about doing some autoflower strain in a dwc hydro setup just wondering if auto strands would even grow hydro and if they would will they yield more than in soil like what i have read about regular seeds


----------



## jain (Aug 13, 2010)

PD Kim also added that they would be looking to recruit members whose schedules wont be in too much of a conflict with the filming of Invincible Youth.


----------



## Soulbudz (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello to all out there... First time grower got hooked this year when a friend gave me some bag seeds so i tried and 2 out of 4 sprouted awesome right well 1 went male so disposed of it, it was like 4ft when the other was between 2 1/2 to 3ft. Anyways long story short im within weeks of finishing so i'll looking at poosibly aero NFT but that'll depend on funds. 
Ps had a little accident by ripping off a LOWer branch, dried it tried it and pretty damn good.

Peace
soulbudz
oh i just got a soul as to where my funds are going but the wife is happy


----------



## ch33z3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Starting off with 2 cardboard boxes from Uhaul. Shorty Wardrobe for vegging and Grand Wardrobe for flowering. Lined inside with mylar and using CFL's with brightwing reflectors. Using inline pc fans for vent and negative ion generators for odor. No temp control or CO2 generators as of yet. So far, only growing a plant from bagseed in sunlight whle the rest of my supplies get in. Hopefully, it all goes well. This is my first post since I found the forums. Great community!


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 14, 2010)

liam here newbie from uk !! growing fat dank buds in the very ileagal uk!! peace


----------



## VapaGrower (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if the LED lights work good for an indoor grow?


----------



## smashedbyHash (Aug 15, 2010)

Kool place to burn one!


----------



## hempin aint easy (Aug 16, 2010)

whats good dank heads! just started with 42 bubbleberry as my first project, just started flowering so here we go!! hope you experienced yoda's will train!!! halllllaaaah


----------



## oneceasar (Aug 17, 2010)

so what type of cfl do you need to from start to finish? watts? K's? and Lum?


----------



## McFly~ (Aug 17, 2010)

sup everyone ^_^

well i just decided on giving growing a second chance 
(first time was when i was living @ my moms XD she found it and cut it of{it was outdoors})

but yea anyways im 24 hours after seeds craked,and i already got some sprouts
this time im going to try indoors cuzz well im living in a apartment 

i got a basic indoors setup in my closet ,wating to get upgraded once i get some cash 
but i should be fine for now 

sooo.. yea hii to all and ill post some picks soon and keep yall updated


----------



## WeeBabyDoll (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I'm Amy, 21 years young and I live in scotland. I care for my disabled boyfriend Lindsay fulltime and have done for just over 5 years now.
I love TV, gaming, getting off my trolley, music, fashion....you know the rest!! Looking forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## [email protected] THE [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Here goes first forum/blog plus first grow. Well first harvest soon..... kinda winging it so far. Good strain groin good.
[email protected] the [email protected] is here


----------



## [email protected] THE [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

cool nice to meet you. ur my first LOL


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Aug 18, 2010)

hey everyone. nice to finally be a member. been following threads and grow journals for a while, about to start a ebb and flow setup. cant wait! hopefully itll go off without a hitch. any and all help and tips will be greatly appreciated. thanks alot. gotta go hit the nightly  SMOKEM IF YA GOT UM!


----------



## swann (Aug 18, 2010)

fellow tokers and growers i've been growing for 3 years now and i've been getting this aurora indica, up until now i've never seen this, is it a male or female, it looks like a female but im not sure, its been 1 week exactly into flowering.


----------



## jastone01 (Aug 18, 2010)

hi every one a newbie here


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi everyone just started some babies and now into flowering from bag seeds in my hydro. decided after looking at this site as well as a few others for some time I would join. please anyone please feel free to shoot me a message. I would love to meet people on this site who are chill and relaxed


----------



## petz (Aug 19, 2010)

yea i'm a long time smoker, frist time grower . i do have friends who grow[and grow pretty buds] but he talks so fast and think a have all the moneys in the world to just go out and buy all i need to get start. smtown ok just dont have what we need and no ccard to order on line . i do have good seeds 100 of the best kush i have ever smoked ,the motherplant was started in 1968 and is still growing to this day.so all i need now is a green thumb and all the prays from the gods.


----------



## communited (Aug 19, 2010)

Im new to the growing and I was wondering from other pages ive read how much is the usual harvest off a female plant?
anything would help thanks


----------



## introestarhh (Aug 19, 2010)

im a first time grower and im growing amnesia lemon its about 2-3ft tall and 4 weeks into flowering but no buds have come yet and jus long strains are appearing :S is thats what ment to happen or im my plant ill ??


----------



## communited (Aug 19, 2010)

i herd your suposed to wait till they turn brownish are they still white?


----------



## jastone01 (Aug 21, 2010)

hi every one


----------



## garagehappy (Aug 21, 2010)

I am in need of help. I have two plants and they were started in April & doing just fine until about three weeks ago when leaves started falling off the bottom half of the plants even new healthy green growth. The plants have new sprouts on the top half of the plants and the bottom stems have zero or few leaves left. This week white marks started to appear on the leaves. We only spray the leaves with rain or distilled water. We water the plant at the root when needed and use miracle grow once a week. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ~HI{bluedevil}GH~ (Aug 21, 2010)

what up every1 newbie here

lookin to c what strains are good starters for a first time grower in soil


----------



## garagehappy (Aug 21, 2010)

Is there a good and safe place to order seeds in canada?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 21, 2010)

Go to the nearest Canadian seed bank?? Is this a trick question? People from the States drive to Canada to buy seeds and you live there?? Welcome to the forum. VV


----------



## GREENSCOTLAND (Aug 21, 2010)

awite folks just started my first grow, startin small got a couple o female lowryder 2 goin just now. 5 days under 250 watt dual spectrum hps (cant use MH due to heat issues) seem to be booming lookin super healthy, using biobizz all mix with biobizz grow for the first 4 weeks then moving on2 biobizz bloom for the last 5 weeks and switching to a standard hps. Got good ventilation sits at about 20 degrees wit light of and 28-31 wit lights on. Does this sound good will i get sum descent smoke hearing mixed things about these lowryders...hope everything goes well havin sooooooo much fun so far!!!!


----------



## rolly420 (Aug 22, 2010)

hey people frankie hear new member stopin by to say wats up!

i actullay have three plants growing but i am a new grower
ummm i have determined that i have two females and one male
the question i have is my females seems to be doing great i think i can see buds
but how do i know when the buds are ready and what does a full grwon bud look like?


----------



## spliffbazz (Aug 22, 2010)

welcome to riu frankie...what strains are u growing.


----------



## dubbz2385 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey wats up man its my first grow from bagseeds an some sour deisel the questions i have wats the best thing to give them when they start flowering so that i get big ol buds they just started showin me pistols like a week an a half ago so i kmow my biggest two are female not to metion its been a all natral grow until now cuz i wanna yeild the most i can out of these things so look me out fellas !!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 22, 2010)

Kill the male OR you will have seeds and not much else. VV


----------



## kryl0n (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey what's up everyone. New to the site. Dropping in this thread to say hello! Started my first grow, will post some pics later on. 8x 5gallon DWC 2000W setup.


----------



## johnnybones (Aug 23, 2010)

hey peeps, got a weird one. its my first solo outdoor grow i got ww and a haze both doing really well 4 weeks flowering, but my neighbour gave me one of his plant he'd grow outdoors from april(he moved the rest into a tent but had no room for the other) now ive been putting them in and out of a dark room ive made in a green house mine are flowering nicely but the other plant is showing nothing at all, its late august now so im worried it wont finish on time, still not sure if its male or not.


----------



## Cannabislover (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi everyone
I'm new as many in here I think I'm doin a good job so far w my plants from seeds to flowering and cloning but I'm not getting a good amount per plant I'm getting an average of 2.5 to 3.5 ounzes per plant, I'm growing PPP, master kush and Swiss cheese from nirvana, thank you for any help


----------



## dedubb90459 (Aug 23, 2010)

hey whats up everybody, im new here and im having a few problems,im gonna put up some pics .i think i over watered


----------



## dedubb90459 (Aug 23, 2010)

beforeafterare they worth trying to save?


----------



## californiacurlz (Aug 23, 2010)

get a magnifier with a light 12.00 at radio shack and when the resen on the bud is an amber color its time to harrvest.


rolly420 said:


> hey people frankie hear new member stopin by to say wats up!
> 
> i actullay have three plants growing but i am a new grower
> ummm i have determined that i have two females and one male
> ...


----------



## californiacurlz (Aug 23, 2010)

i think they are what happend to them?


----------



## punkmonster (Aug 23, 2010)

hi every one new on here an im gonna be wracking peoples brains for help on my sea of green with super lemon haze hope you can all help me


----------



## theunderdog (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi to all, I am new here and hope to learn and share alot.


----------



## BUFF4LO SOLDIER (Aug 23, 2010)

Whats up all
Im new to the site and hopefully will start my own garden as soon as my name is on my buddies card as his registered grower. Anyway, yea


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys new 2 this site iv got 2 plants in a closet lined with tin foil under a 250wt cfl grow light and a small 6 inch fan, they are 3 weeks old now and about 4 inches high and 4 inches wide they are just growing there 4th set of nodes but all the nodes are very close together i'm pairnoid that the plant is not growing as quick as it should hight wise.
My bulb is like 4 inches away from the plants and has been since re-poted at just over 1 week sorry I can't post an image as I am on my I phone any advice wud be much appriciated ty


----------



## ganjagrowingnewbie (Aug 24, 2010)

I am new to growing, but I have some awesome plants growing outside. I am looking to move my operation indoors with a volksgarden, but I know nothing about growing with hydroponics, adding the nutrients and what I need to to. Also, I am interested to know what an average yield should be with 80 plants in the volksgarden, how long they take to bloom, and how potent the final product is. I am new to all of this, so thanks for being patient and all of your help.


----------



## KemoAkaOso (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Wats up im 4rm AZ and Im growing some hydro. I just wanted to ask How long does it take 4 my plant to grow nugets ?


----------



## blastjuice (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello to all stoners here. Figured this would be a good place to start flaping my gums.


----------



## I Love Indica (Aug 24, 2010)

What's good blast....I'm a newbie to this whole forum thing..lol.


----------



## HighTimes420X (Aug 24, 2010)

haw do i clean all the shafe out of my grinder so i can smoke it


----------



## ching0052 (Aug 25, 2010)

hi im new here n i was wondering if there is any post on how to build guide??? maybe a pc case or a rubbermaid? sometime small, its going to be my first time so im just trying to start with 1 or 2 plants. any info will help on how i should start off. thanks


----------



## budclat (Aug 25, 2010)

hello hello


----------



## Niko Tesla (Aug 25, 2010)

What up everybody I'm a new grower and learning new shit everyday. I had three plants but one died and now i got two fuckin males. I guess thats life but I welling to learn more and give some feedback.


----------



## wally04345 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello every one i am Ronnie and i am from Maine and i am doing my first grow so far so good thank you every one in advance for all the help and knowledge i will receive take care and God Bless


----------



## RohanVD86 (Aug 25, 2010)

Can someone explain all this stuff to me...from the main forum page and all the "creating threads" and search thread rate this thread. I'm confused on this forum thing...I'm new at all this


----------



## curate (Aug 26, 2010)

hey everyone, what's shakin'?


----------



## nicolleholliday89 (Aug 27, 2010)

ahhhh im learning soo much  about how much mullaaaahhh ($$) would it cost to operate and open a dispensary in colorado?


----------



## raptor666 (Aug 27, 2010)

hello everyone im a newbie at this i was wondering when should you start applying fertilizer & molasses to your plants thanks for the help


----------



## zzinks (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey! Just joined and pretty stoked to start. I heard soil is good for noobs but I'm starting indoors. Was looking into Bubbleponics due to low maintenance. Any recommendations? Z


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi y'all im a cali mmj patient and im just looking on some insight on how to start of my first indoor grow for 6 plants , im a heavy smoker! Ha well just introducing myself !


----------



## Feminiseed (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all, I'm mostly a lurker byt I'll try to post some. Not a total noob growing but at the mo I'm keeping a low profile.


----------



## CottonMouthStoner1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi everyone.. they call me the cottonmouth stoner Ø.Ø.. pleased to meet you guys. =) Been a lurker for a long time, but I never figuered out what nute means. Can someone tell meh? I'll be starting my first "official" grow soon. just waiting for my birthday to get my supplies, going with the cfl and that book about growing it in 60-something days. Like the website; people are friendly here! Hi Rollitup


----------



## Big panda (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey!
I'm new to the hole growing ganja thing and am now going to grow my first plant and hope to get lots of useful information from here, and hope for some great buds in a few months.


----------



## Dr.Outdoor (Sep 3, 2010)

I am new to the forum here at roll it up and i have a single outdoor lady moving right along. I will post some pics soon. It's great to be here.


----------



## Dr.Outdoor (Sep 3, 2010)

Nute means nutrient.....


----------



## lkymnky77 (Sep 3, 2010)

howdy from the states..newbee here....rounding up final parts for first grow... read more threads then i can count, still reading trying to find the info i missed. indoor grow, veg box measures28"wx27"dx34"h....flower is 30"wx26"dx42"h.... veg is for mummy and few clones,18"t5 5500k and flower is 150w hps... four beans are trying to germ... so here grow ~;-}


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 3, 2010)

Greetings from Cape Cod and soon back to the Free State (the least tyrannical anyway) of New Hampshire to assist with getting the hell out of the lousy, disgusting, vollent union (that means secession) and helping cushion the blows from awful, abusive, destructive drug war. This is my first time growing and I just ordered http://www.nirvanashop.com/us/white-wonder-package-deal.html from nirvana shop.
I've only got one plant started right now and I will soon find the best place to keep a log and update frequently, here on rollitup. I like it here so far, very much.
I've got a lot of gear but need more. Starting from humble beginings but I will make whatever I need if I have to build it from my dried spit. I am a 101% organic guy. I'm looking forward to chatting and perhaps meeting many of you as we trudge this road of happy destiny.
Peace


----------



## Bngrpr420 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey all...yet another newbee for the site. I recently moved to MD from Ny and have come across a nice area. Any tips for good outdoor grow..ex; time of year, soil prep, nutes etc. soil seems pretty hard and full of clay, is that normal for around here? Would my efforts be beter for a indoor set-up. lookin for advice...great site!
Got a sweet hook up with some sour diesel last night...pricey as shit though. I miss NY already. Anyone know the going rate for SD round here...


----------



## hdtrma (Sep 4, 2010)

How the F do you know if your under or over fertilizing. My friends leaves are shiny and he is producing some of the best colas I've seen. No, I haven't asked him. Does anyone know?


----------



## stoneyhomer (Sep 4, 2010)

hi noob here i was planing on doing a growbox 90 watt ufo orderd and have box almost ready ill post a few picx next week some time but i had this dumped on me lastnightView attachment 1135933


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice. I wouldn't mind getting that beautiful thing dumped on me... any time. Damn nice.


----------



## californiacurlz (Sep 4, 2010)

Big panda said:


> Hey!
> I'm new to the hole growing ganja thing and am now going to grow my first plant and hope to get lots of useful information from here, and hope for some great buds in a few months.


imdoor or outdoor?


----------



## xxxcmackk (Sep 4, 2010)

hey hey hey,,hows it going everybody xxxcmackk here...i like growing clones and mainly outdoors..i love my kids, my MJ, and my canada..good luck to all growers and thnx for any advice in advance..keep er litte..


----------



## jawsome (Sep 5, 2010)

hi people!! 

I'm suuuper new to this, but my boyfriend and i are getting ready to do something big, and i's reeealllllllllllllllllllllyyyy appreciate some feedback. we're getting ready to move into a new place and start our shit up, but we're super duper worried about the electric bills being a problem. i need some help deciding which kind of lights to use, and how their going to effect our bills. so help us pleease!! haha, but seriously, we need some help.. anything anyone can help us with would be greeeeaaaatly appreciated.

Thanks!! =)


----------



## whitewidowlover (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone! I'm new to the website. My husband grows and I smoke it. Love it!


----------



## dawnwellington (Sep 6, 2010)

Just started a little gardening myself, have 2 starts outside, 1 start inside (by the name of Tina Turner) under an OTT CFL Plant Lite. Not sure what sort of timing I need to provide to Tina Turner, but will search around the threads and see what's recommended by CFLs. Also looking for advise on pest control, fertilizer that isn't going to cost me a million dollars, and other cheap tips. I have no idea what I'm growing as I bought the "outdoor mix" at a super discount rate...but hey...it's all about experimenting at this point!
Cheers to all!


----------



## Dork (Sep 7, 2010)

hey just making my first post currently in central united states and just learning the basics and reading what I can on the topic. I bought a few books GROW BIBLE and ORGANICS WITH SOMA.


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello all, I've been a member here for just a very short time. After passing the PM test, I've found that I love the info that we all share here almost as much as I enjoy the people who are on here. Welcome to all the other Newbies! Hope to enjoy each one of you as we trudge this road to happy destiny together, without the thugs of government hurting us and destroying our loves, lives and freedoms.
God bless you all!


----------



## MeanGreenFarmingMachine (Sep 7, 2010)

Wutup! Steph from canada, i'v got 3x 5feet tall Lemon skunk plants that are just entering flowerring... Im a first time grower and I LOVE IT!! Cant wait to learn more! Peace!!


----------



## 43Hitman (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all, I'm 43Hitman and I love to smoke weed.. Been lurking for about a week and decided now is as good as time as any to introduce myself. Nice boards!


----------



## Tomacriderx (Sep 7, 2010)

Best place to buy seeds. The Attitude Seed Bank. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/affiliates/jrox.php?id=1010


----------



## FullFlava (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey All!

I am a newb on the site, been stalking and enjoying the info and experience shared here while I prepare for my first grow.

I spent a lot of time reading and researching different setup options and after spinning through what seemed to be an endless mix of lighting/environment/medium/controls, not too mention Opinions, I have settled on the following:

4ft 8 lamp t5 HO 54w for entire grow - 8 6500k and 8 3000k bulbs(I can add a couple of cfls for side lighting but for now am planning on holding off)
Ecogrower 6 pot drip system
Hydroton for the medium (although I am contemplating mixing with coco coir)
Starting with the supplied GH Nutrients that came with the ecogrower
A DIY grow tent( 2x3 framework, pulley-cleat system to adjust T5 height, Black/White poly walls and ceiling)
Small fan for circulation

I am pretty much ready to go and am now just waiting for my delivery from Attitude and then the adventure begins!

I would love to hear from anyone who might be going the T5 route or has some experience using the hydroton and coco coir as a mix, or heck, anything really since I am new!


----------



## Dork (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I am new to all of this as well lol. Never was a smoker or any thing but I have family that have cancer and I am sick of the hypocrisy of our laws, nation, and drug companies. So i decided to find out what I can do to help. If any one has any ideas on how to start please contact me.


----------



## luckyerb (Sep 8, 2010)

how do i post questions?


----------



## luckyerb (Sep 8, 2010)

where do i go and how do i post a question?


----------



## lite1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all newb here, just started my grow of Northern Lights, #1 Skunk and Afgani, thank God I live in a state with medical marijuanna cards! Reading all the info I can...thanks!!!


----------



## Dork (Sep 8, 2010)

luckyerb said:


> where do i go and how do i post a question?


Well just look at the forum boards and find the topic you are looking for, most times some one has already asked the question you want answerd. Try searching for the topic as well if that fails go to the Forum and lick a topic like Growing and scroll down at the bottom of the screen on left siad it will say *POST NEW THREAD click that and there you go
I hope that helped


----------



## newbfarmer (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone im new to this site new to the entire idea of growing.. been a rec user of mj for years. look forward to trying my hand at it


----------



## GOODGREEN01 (Sep 9, 2010)

whats up? im new and just wanted to get my name out here. first time grower ihave a thread or 2 about my hopefully slight problem with my indoor growing. any help would b great ~GOODGREEN~


----------



## KERORACER (Sep 9, 2010)

Whats krakkin

I'm new to gardening, so feel free to fill my head with knowlege family. 

Not new to medicating tho..

-Holla

The Keroracer


----------



## BLVCKOPS916 (Sep 9, 2010)

Checkin in from Sacramento CA WHATS UP YALL. i wanna learn to grow indoors any help on where i should start? websites books etc. Im a cannibus card holder and legal too btw, and where can i look to know all my legal rights? INFO ON BEST dispensaries in my area? sorry for all the questions just new to this whole medical marijuana thing.


----------



## ColtonConviction (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey, what's up people?
I've been smoking for about a year and a half now. I literally just set up a lamp with a CFL bulb over three seeds in moist potting soil. This is my first attempt at growing cannabis. Any tips for a closet op with a CFL bulb?


----------



## Notsohippish (Sep 10, 2010)

Newbie smoker and poster here, I have already posted an introduction of myself in Introduce yourself. Hopefully I can get some great advice about the "game" without stepping on toes. I just recently learned how to roll papers. Soon I hope I can move up to blunts. I generally prefer to smoke blunts than papers. 

I just moved out of my mother's home. I'm living with my sister (soon I will be living on my own). I'm no longer surrounded by the comfort of my smoking grouping. I'm used to my comfort zone. Now that I'm on the way to living on my own I want to jump on the opportunity to starting my own grow. (Would calling it business be too inappropriate?)

check Introduction for more info if you care.


----------



## swedishmeatball01 (Sep 10, 2010)

for a 1.5ft plant 1 gallon a day is too much water imo.
you want the plant's roots to work for their water.


----------



## everynowandthen (Sep 11, 2010)

help...I'm 3 weeks into flower and i broke a branch, can i save it? do i treat it as a cutting? throw it in root gel? cut it underwater and leave it? help, it has like 10 nice buds and i don't want to lose it, especially not after this long, what should I do? thanks​


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome and + Rep for growing!


----------



## fuzzyjane (Sep 11, 2010)

can anyone tell me if the co2 booster plastic pump and bucket stuff is legit, does it work good


----------



## oldecrowe (Sep 11, 2010)

And a big old "Howdy folks" to you all!

I've lurked long enough. Ive gotten more good learnins from this site in the past 6 weeks than I have from any other source in my lifetime (I'm 44). I am impressed, to say the least. 
Off and on I've grown a few bagseed plants outdoors for nearly 30 years, but never with the care the poor girls deserved. I just finished a cabinet grow (homemade cabinet, 9-26watt cfls 2700k&6500k, bathroom exhaust fan for air flow and small personal fan to make 'em dance. 36wX16"dX32"h).
4 out of 5 females. Box was in shed outside and temps were Way too high (90-100) much of the time and resulted in bonsai ladies (none over 14"). This was an excercise in plant torture as much as anything, but still managed to pull about an ounce and a half of bud out of it.
Which brings me to the present. Wont go into too much detail but i now have 8 plants about 2 weeks old - got seeds from attitude(all feminized,different strains, 100% germination). They're under cfl in a super stealthy cabinet inside a new closet i built in my office, but I will soon transplant and move to my newly finished (nearly) flowering room back out in The Shed. Would like to start a grow journal, but (and please, no smartass cracks about what an idiot I am) I am not clear on how to begin. The thread I found on starting a journal was not very informative. Could someone steer me in the proper direction, if its not too much trouble. Ill try to attach pics of my two biggest plants. The one in the Dixie cup is Super Cali Haze from short stuff(Attitude freebie-August) and the other is my white widow by Nirvana. 
Sorry, I meant to be brief.... 
Thanks guys for all the help you've already given me as i lurked (researched) and i really appreciate your taking time to read and rspond to this post.
Peace. Long life....


----------



## oldecrowe (Sep 11, 2010)

oldecrowe said:


> And a big old "Howdy folks" to you all!
> 
> I've lurked long enough. Ive gotten more good learnins from this site in the past 6 weeks than I have from any other source in my lifetime (I'm 44). I am impressed, to say the least.
> Off and on I've grown a few bagseed plants outdoors for nearly 30 years, but never with the care the poor girls deserved. I just finished a cabinet grow (homemade cabinet, 9-26watt cfls 2700k&6500k, bathroom exhaust fan for air flow and small personal fan to make 'em dance. 36wX16"dX32"h).
> ...




Okay, no pics yet... see I wasn't kidding about needing some help! I think trying to do everything from my android phone only compounds my difficulties. Damn phone smarter than I am sometimes...


----------



## californiacurlz (Sep 12, 2010)

everynowandthen said:


> help...I'm 3 weeks into flower and i broke a branch, can i save it? do i treat it as a cutting? throw it in root gel? cut it underwater and leave it? help, it has like 10 nice buds and i don't want to lose it, especially not after this long, what should I do? thanks​


 put it in a paper bag and set it in the sun and cure it just smoke it bud!!


----------



## a2612596 (Sep 13, 2010)

New Grower: I just setup my Mini Cool Cab. I've done some reading in here, I must say you guy got it going on and hope to learn all I can. I have neighbors, so I picked a strain that is not supposed to have that much Oder (Heavywieght Shooting Star) which I ordered feminized 10 seeds. I know I could of pick a better strain, but never from indoors so I thought I'd try a autoflowering strain. Ordering AK47 and New York Desil along with some Barneys LSD. I must say that what my instructions that came with the Cool Cab are different from what I've be reading here. Totally new to indoor growing and could use all the help I can get. Anyway nice to be here and look forward to learning all I can and if you guys can keep me from srewing ip too bad it would be much appreciated.


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wanna say hey to everyone here. I have been around here for a little bit but spend a lot of time on grasscity. I have done a little of outdoor and some small indoor, still trying to get my skills down. I have learned a tremendous amount of knowledge from forums and youtube. Thanks to all of you for sharing your info to help all of us have a better Garden. Peace roll it up!


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 13, 2010)

I sure am glad you all are here as we trudge this road to happy destiny together. Today, I celebrate... my first order of feminized seeds from Nirvana showed up... they forgot the ultimate grow kit's but other than that it is great! THE SHIPPING IS AMAZING AND SAFE!!!


----------



## a2612596 (Sep 13, 2010)

Plan on ordering from them when I get away from the Autoflowering strains. Good to hear good things about them.


----------



## windytodai (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm Shannon. I'm getting used to growing hydroponically. Out of 9 seeds, four took off and only one is 100% for sure female. I'm attempting to become a provider for dispensaries here in my town. I like art and science.


----------



## a2612596 (Sep 13, 2010)

That would be cool, good luck to you.


----------



## jonathan andrese (Sep 13, 2010)

i dnt know where to go on my profile to post a thread and need help i have a 3 foot plant sativa mainly some indica it looks like but the leaves are all dark green and some of the top leaves are curling it is at the end of the pre flowering stage i believe also some leaves have purple on the an inch up the leaves from the stem also its weird that theyd be dark green and have a few top leaves curling but the rest are reaching up that could be cuz of the gloomy rainy weather with little sunlight for the last few days my main concern are the dark green leaves and the curling

am using ionic bloom the way the bottle says


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 13, 2010)

windytodai said:


> I'm Shannon. I'm getting used to growing hydroponically. Out of 9 seeds, four took off and only one is 100% for sure female. I'm attempting to become a provider for dispensaries here in my town. I like art and science.


Sweet! The time is right! All the best Shannon!


----------



## jonathan andrese (Sep 13, 2010)

hey i need help my leaves are dark green and a few are curling at the top most leaves are purple from halway up the plant but the purples only an inch of the leaves from the stem of the leave not the whole leaf is at the end of the preflowering stage i believe and is 3 feet tall

am using ionic bloom the way the bottle says


----------



## jonathan andrese (Sep 13, 2010)

how do i make a thread im new to rollitup


----------



## Originalien (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all. Been lurking here for a while. Thought id join and say Gday. Grown a few times, outdoors o natural and indoors soil medium. Moving onto water now. Posting questions elsewhere alreadys. Very excited to start my new room, like a fat kid in a candy store


----------



## andy boo (Sep 14, 2010)

today i saw s big bags of rockwool out side someones house most probably used for construction the women gave me a big bag of it can i use this for my medium??


----------



## hempblessing (Sep 14, 2010)

hey whats going on im kind new. to this this site really new been growing for about a year now (indoor) i prefer to but i hade like 20 tiny plants started but my roomate wich is no longer here kept killing him cause hes a homeless unwanted piece of crap but i got lucky and had 2 geat trees jus one went male and other was female i cut the male down as soon as i nocticed cause i dont like males near my females and made tea wich was also great they were both about 6 feet tall i budded my female came out really good got me stoned as fuck but got like a o out of it here to help others out and take in as much knowledge as i can aint too faNcy with the grow sys jus got some buckets miracle grow3 purple light for (not black light) real grow light to start em then when they hit a foot and half i put 2 300W lights (600W)on em in a shiney ass room results are good write back hope to here more and share more


----------



## a2612596 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hempblessing, it sounds as if you did well to loose the roommate. I think you got out of the deal okay, atleast you have one plant. That's why I decided to go the hydroponic route. Outside where I live we have deer which has been my biggest problem and if they servive the deer you have the grasshoppers come August and if a guy is dumb enough to tell his best friend, well you can say goodbye to it all.


----------



## Wousch (Sep 15, 2010)

Complete noob to this but am interested in having my own setup. I live alone and have plenty of room. I was thinking about growing in my dis-used shower, this sits in a bathroom. The space would be around 2.5ft * 2.5ft * 8ft high. I believe I will need to block out the window with reflective material of some sort (?). Looking to have a basic grow of around 2 or 3 plants. 

I know Ill require a light but am unsure of hydro set up or soil & pots. Plus a little confused by pumps etc. Can anyone tell me if the above is a feesable set up? And how cheaply could I do it? (i dont mind paying for quality materials). Is it also essential to have a fan on a grow of this size? If so, where do i vent the air to & from? Any help is greatly received.


----------



## a2612596 (Sep 15, 2010)

If you want to go pretty much turn key I'd say www.k&ggardensupplies.com or you can do it yourself, there's plenty of info on this site to do so.


----------



## april (Sep 15, 2010)

High everyone!!! First time grower, long time smoker- I'm a proud female canuck that will challenge anyone to a bong off , then feed u until u pass out, i luv baking as much as i luv getting baked ! hehehe also i make kick ass quilts cause it gets fucking cold in canada lol


----------



## b.R. (Sep 15, 2010)

hello everyone, im fairly new to the whole grow thing but have spent countless hours researching and learning. To start this off, i am a new grower with no experiance whatsoever in this field. i want to start out a small grow indoors thats a basic, small set up, maybe 2 or 3 plants at most. i was thinking of using autoflowering feminized seeds to start. i would be setting up in a closet area. i guess what im asking for is help in figuring out what types of lighting and nutrients and soil and things of that nature i would need to be sucessful in this attempt. once again im only looking to try a small basic set up for a personal grow on a regular basis, not a huge, complicated grow, just 2 or 3 plants tops. Any help with this or info i may need to help me would be hugely appreciated, thanks in advance!!


----------



## Veronika Chase (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, nice to meet you! I'm glad I found this site, I want to start growing on my own. I am a little familiar with the process but I would like to read and learn about it way more, then I want to attempt to grow a couple plants. Hopefully this site will be able to teach me everything I need to know, I like that I can come here and ask questions...


----------



## remi11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey guys im new here and pretty new to growing but have been reading and gaining knowledge through many inddor grow guides and such for the past two years. Ive always wanted to start a grow but i dont know never took the first step or had a place to do it but now i do and i came across a good deal the other day on some hps lights 1 1000w and 2 150w for 50$ so i figured why not right. So ya hi guys im remi nice to meet yall. here a few pics of wht i have all it is is a few schwag bagseeds to play around with the light and my space while i still figure things out and get a few more things (seeds, ducting, cooltube, fans mylar ect.) right now im just going with the hps lights i have and a shoplight with t8 4' dual lights. figure ill grow these schwag ones till i get the good seeds and when that comes just give these away. so im not even gonna do a grow journal probably but ya sorry for the novel guys i know i got run ons and spelling errors and MORE but thats how i roll sorry  GREAT SITE with tons of KNOWLEDGABLE people here!!!! BEEN read alot!!! lol oh and i know i shouldnt have that light on it just for the picture right now like i said this is more a ser=tup testing the word "weed" SHOOT ALL this was under 100$ figure plant the seed give it food and light and a few things and see what happens atleast until my real babies come.


----------



## a2612596 (Sep 17, 2010)

He'll, I've been thinking of moving up your way. I'd be more than happy to take you up on that challenge.


----------



## a2612596 (Sep 17, 2010)

b.R. You can find everything you need to know in the Grow Room Design and Setup Forum. You just need to figure out if you want to use soil or water. Best of luck to you and nice to meet you.


----------



## teresap989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello !
I am also a new member. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guy !




__________________
watch free movies online


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 18, 2010)

New members are always welcome here, problem is it is hard to get questions answered in this thread. My suggestion is start a Journal, pictures are required if you want intelligent answers. Then go view a few journals from others that have the same situation you do, room size, etc, that started a few months before you. Compliment them on what they have done and ask your question there. I promise they will respond. VV


----------



## JSpliff40 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey new member here just sayin hey to everyone. Anyone from maryland here gimme a shout. keep on tokin!


----------



## OBAMFSpike (Sep 18, 2010)

Whats going on fellow heads! Its a great pleasure to join a community of people who excel in an art that should take over the world. Up with the green cure and down with the brown bottle flu! 

You all can go ahead and call me Spike. Ive grown a few times in my life and been rather successful. I am very excited about the fact that Marijuana is on the Highway to being legalized. Yet at the same time I am frustrated as all hell that I cant smoke legally because I dont have a prescription. TO HELL WITH A PRESCRIPTION! I am self prescribed. Two years off of booze, 70 lbs lighter. Far more responsible and ready and willing TO STICK IT TO THE MAN! I dont need some authority figure to tell me its ok to go ahead and smoke. I KNOW DAMN WELL THAT IT IS THOROUGHLY HELPING ME PHYSICALLY AND MENTALLY. AS WELL AS MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS THROUGHOUT THE WORLD. 

Anyways, look forward to the advice that I know I will receive from many of you. Later Dudes and Dudettes!


----------



## 2X Felon (Sep 18, 2010)

Felon here i've done alot of reading from alot of you here already, so hopefully no stoopid questions.This is my first try at growing. Had a plant that I babied everyday that turned out to be male so he had to go, but made pretty good cannabutter. Now have a couple with fat leaves, hoping for something good, and are starting to bud. Hope to keep them outside until the first week in Dec. depending on the weather here.


----------



## Headshot08 (Sep 18, 2010)

How do I have my account deleted please.


----------



## smashedbyHash (Sep 19, 2010)

What's up in stonerville! I new here, just want to give props for such an awesome site to learn from. Just started a grow with 1 hindy kush & 1 medijuana. Got my seed on line from amsterdam, since I live in a communist state. Using a 400 watt sunsystem lamp that can use MH or HPS bulbs. My medium will be dirt, not quite got an understanding of hydro. Been groing bag seed for yrs now, decided to go top shelf.


----------



## Togomuffin (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey, bR,,

I'm in roughly the same position as you - countless hours learning but some grow experience now. 

My first grow was with a 125w cfl - not much use and wouldnt recommend it as I live in a fairly cold climate and like the lamps for their heat! I got nothing from this grow as I hadda cut the grow short due to house move etc so my experience is limited.

My present grow (almost 2 years later) was started from one seed I found in a bag and it has been vegged on a windowsill during summer months. This has resulted in a plant approx 1 m in height (solid Sativa strain of unknown genetics), now I've put it under a 400w metal halide for flowering. I know it probably should be HPS but that was the bulb I got with the lamp, may change it up yet.

My advice is to go 400w if you want to see some decent bud. It's my first experience with them and I think they run pretty cool (I do have a cool tube but no fans hooked up as yet) but hot enough to take the chill from the air where I live (coming into winter), running approx 10 inches from the small flowers.

Depending on strain, smell, grow area, local laws etc this will determine if you need ventilation. If you enclose the 400w unit then you should ventilate, if it is pretty open room then not an absolute.

Hope this a bit of help and if anyone else has any comments feel freel to chip in.

Togo


----------



## smokebomb1 (Sep 20, 2010)

hey all, another noob here. I have been a visitor to the site for quite some time and finaly decided to join up and say hey. 

I am well into my first grow and doing very well I must say, started with some white castle seeds and went from there. im set up with a stealth cabinet, aprox 32 square feet, 400w lighting home made exaust and humidifier, also have 4 computer fans to get rid of the old air in the box, 2 for intake and 2 for exaust. all are powered by 12 volt transformer, worked out well and very quiet. i am in arizona so the air is dry as hell and the humidifier helps a lot. my box is doing a great job. here are a couple picts of the girls. sorry about the double picture. they are about 5 days past these picts, cant wait. any way, i was wondering if there are any more arizonians who are members who would like to do some bean trading? or some who just want to get rid of some unwanted beans. beats the hell out of purchasing them online. send me a pm if your intrested in somthing like that.


----------



## Anonymous 1ne (Sep 20, 2010)

Yo, I'm new to the site, just joined today. I joined to get my knowledge up on this stuff. Trying to learn the ins and outs and what not, so I'll definitely have questions.


----------



## stanleyp (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I'm a newbie here and looking forward to all the advice givin to improve my future grows,Hello everyone...


----------



## ironbalance (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Stoners. I have been getting good information in this site. I had to register in order to view the pictures in the forums. I am currently growing cannabis using ebb/flow, and bubbleponics with good success. Check out pics in my album.


----------



## doyouknowhowitfeelstorun3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, new member here, helped a friend grow his crops now im on my own


----------



## Dazedlimey (Sep 20, 2010)

hi everyone, hows it going? Not long a member, just started growing


----------



## hotboxaerox (Sep 21, 2010)

whats up everyone! planning a sneaky sneaky pc grow SOON! shall make a thread sooner the time


----------



## rian trent (Sep 21, 2010)

Ill follow the bandwagon and introduce myself, long time member of other forums so i figured id join this one..
currently have a few things going on right now, most likely going to start a log soon so keep an eye out!.


----------



## DreBarret (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello all, I'm Dre from Michigan. I am waiting for my medical card to come back so since I have a few months due to the state backlog I am trying to get myself in the position so that I will be ready when I receive mine. I suck at math but the room I have chosen is 11 ft long and 9 ft wide, which I guess my total sq feet will be around 99 sq ft. My state allows patients to have 12 plants growing total. I know my expectations depend on many variables which include strains,lighting and veg time. My questions to the veterans is would this be enough room to turn those 12 plants into some outrageous monsters? I am hoping to use this minimum as a perpetual harvest with 4 vegging,4 flowering and 4 drying? I am hoping to get quite a few pounds from the state minimum number of plants. I have not started anything yet besides taking the measurements, but as soon as I am legal I would like to know what can I expect from my limits. With my budget I am planning to go with 2 sets of T 5 florous for the veg, and hopefully 2 600 watt HPS for flowering. I plan on topping and supercropping to control the height but I am willing to veg longer to produce the biggest yield possible. Any and all input and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DreBarret (Sep 21, 2010)

DreBarret said:


> Hello all, I'm Dre from Michigan. I am waiting for my medical card to come back so since I have a few months due to the state backlog I am trying to get myself in the position so that I will be ready when I receive mine. I suck at math but the room I have chosen is 11 ft long and 9 ft wide, which I guess my total sq feet will be around 99 sq ft. My state allows patients to have 12 plants growing total. I know my expectations depend on many variables which include strains,lighting and veg time. My questions to the veterans is would this be enough room to turn those 12 plants into some outrageous monsters? I am hoping to use this minimum as a perpetual harvest with 4 vegging,4 flowering and 4 drying? I am hoping to get quite a few pounds from the state minimum number of plants. I have not started anything yet besides taking the measurements, but as soon as I am legal I would like to know what can I expect from my limits. With my budget I am planning to go with 2 sets of T 5 florous for the veg, and hopefully 2 600 watt HPS for flowering. I plan on topping and supercropping to control the height but I am willing to veg longer to produce the biggest yield possible. Any and all input and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I will be using soil as my medium as well.


----------



## Lil Nugs (Sep 21, 2010)

Hella everyone. I'm a newbie with a Granddaddy Purple clone about two weeks old. any advise on a solid start would be great.


----------



## ZleafZ (Sep 22, 2010)

I know you want to have large plants but I know alot of grower and myself and to be honest you are asking for way more work then u know. Larger plants on top of taking up lots of room they are hard to get dried and end up with a lot of not so good stuff. (due to drying issues) My suggestion is to grow smaller lower yield plants but be able to turn them around in 3 months. It really is the best way to go.


DreBarret said:


> Hello all, I'm Dre from Michigan. I am waiting for my medical card to come back so since I have a few months due to the state backlog I am trying to get myself in the position so that I will be ready when I receive mine. I suck at math but the room I have chosen is 11 ft long and 9 ft wide, which I guess my total sq feet will be around 99 sq ft. My state allows patients to have 12 plants growing total. I know my expectations depend on many variables which include strains,lighting and veg time. My questions to the veterans is would this be enough room to turn those 12 plants into some outrageous monsters? I am hoping to use this minimum as a perpetual harvest with 4 vegging,4 flowering and 4 drying? I am hoping to get quite a few pounds from the state minimum number of plants. I have not started anything yet besides taking the measurements, but as soon as I am legal I would like to know what can I expect from my limits. With my budget I am planning to go with 2 sets of T 5 florous for the veg, and hopefully 2 600 watt HPS for flowering. I plan on topping and supercropping to control the height but I am willing to veg longer to produce the biggest yield possible. Any and all input and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jme88 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey there maybe I posted my arrival in the wrong place...glad to be here and ready to learn. I am getting my grow room ready then I'll start germing some beans...
again my pleasure being here and on board!


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 22, 2010)

hello guys and girls, newbie indoor grower here. I've almost finished my fourth grow now (second crop) first grow was in 2006 and a complete disaster lack of light cycle knowledge anyway january this year got hold of some really nice sugary buds couple of OZ iirc and came across one lonely seed in amongst the goodness germinated it, took clones and decided to flower the mother plant (i,m a retard i know) veged her for ten weeks and the same for flowering. result: short tight nodes not too bushy with sticky fat buds with a very strong lemon/pine fragrance it was a pleasure to smoke and now i got the grow bug again. my last grow had humidity and ventilation problems so you can guess what happened there (managed to save half the plant for smoking) so here i am now patiently waiting to harvest my latest girls, i think there almost done (i like a strong couch lock to help me stay still and relax) cant seem to attach a pic atm first post i guess?

anyhow thank you for reading this. I will go and read how to post pics now haha.
cannabutt.

PS roll a phat one for me


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 22, 2010)

thank you

lets have ago with pics

first pic from january 18 days old seedling. second pic first week of flower (ish) nice tight twisty node structure


----------



## JimmyT (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello all! I'm jimmy and I've been on this site for a couple years. I've learned so much here and I just wanted to thank the RIU community. Thank You All!!


----------



## ak55 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi There all!
Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi to you all.i have just purchased a budbox size 120x120x240cm and a cooltube,i havnt set it up as yet but plan doing so in the next couple of days so i joined on here to get any adivce needed..whats peoples oppinions on the best yielding strain to grow for a 1st time grower? any suggestions also welcomed about where to put the extraction duckting..... anyway cheers
AK55


----------



## whitewidowlover (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello. I'm new too. Welcome


----------



## FreeStateLumpy (Sep 23, 2010)

It is an honor to share forum space with all of you. WhiteWidowLover, I'm germinating 5 Fem White Widow Seeds from Nirvana as we speak, as well as White Castle and some bag seed I don't know anything about. Any suggestions on my first grow are more than welcome! Reciprocation is a word I care deeply about.


----------



## cmwsrw (Sep 24, 2010)

will somebody help me figure out how this site works because i really need some advice before my plant dies


----------



## JimmyT (Sep 24, 2010)

cmwsrw said:


> will somebody help me figure out how this site works because i really need some advice before my plant dies


Pictures and a lengthier explanation usually helps us help you.


----------



## ak55 (Sep 24, 2010)

cheers man!


----------



## ak55 (Sep 24, 2010)

its a bit hard to sus out @ 1st,im still totally lost on how it works.haha! whats up with your plant mate?


----------



## Juneya (Sep 24, 2010)

Wattup... Name is Juneya and I have decided to grow smoke. 

BTW this site is fuckin dope.

I live in atlanta... and umm... I want to one day grow 10-15 undetected quality pounds a month. Thats just my goal. I plan to start of slow and make my way there. I dunno if I can tell yall that but I just did. And Imma need all the help you people can give. I will be a active member being that I love weed more than 98% of things on this world and this site is the dopest shit i have probably ever seen on the net. 

But yea... Im going to read and comment. get sum knowledge for today. and smoke me one while I do it...... peace luv and kush buds


----------



## DreBarret (Sep 24, 2010)

ZleafZ said:


> I know you want to have large plants but I know alot of grower and myself and to be honest you are asking for way more work then u know. Larger plants on top of taking up lots of room they are hard to get dried and end up with a lot of not so good stuff. (due to drying issues) My suggestion is to grow smaller lower yield plants but be able to turn them around in 3 months. It really is the best way to go.


Thanks for the input, but what is considered small? Im such a virgin to this, I grew a bag seed outside a few years ago and was really stoked it grew to about 6 ft tall, but sad it turned out to be a male. It was still fun though. I'm just hoping to get a perpetual harvest going without doing a SOG because I cant keep that many plants. I'm hoping to generate somewhere between 3/4-2lbs a month. A few people I know have me this is possible with the amount of plants Im allowed,but once again, I know it all depends on the various conditions and strains. Im just here to learn from the pros. Thanks again for the anwer.


----------



## fillmore66 (Sep 25, 2010)

Howdy All,
I need help! I'm a lazy old dude who's been an, almost daily' pothead for 45 years. Until this year, I've never done more than just throw seeds out the window and watch the
occasional withered plant fail. Came across a few seeds from a very nice strain. Did a few things right and now I have buds. The problem.....I have a maximum of 3 weeks
before I _*NEED*_ to harvest. I have 2 plants that should be ready, but my biggest and best looks like it will need more time. I applied 3-18-0 fish bone meal 10 days ago. Hope
I can post picture (I'm pretty much a computer 'ignocrat'). There is so much info on this site, that the more I read, the more confused I get. Any help with accelerating the budding process will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roiberto (Sep 25, 2010)

Just dropping in and saying high from Quebec


----------



## Megamind (Sep 25, 2010)

What's good homies? May I introduce myself as the Megamind; supreme graphic designer and failing farmer lol.
Tight forums.


----------



## smokeforever (Sep 26, 2010)

hi i'm smokeforever


----------



## evilt (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi from south of the mason dixon line. 1st grow, coming up on harvest and looking for the best ways to know when to harvest.


----------



## bLeSd (Sep 27, 2010)

PEACE...SHOUTOUT TA REALSTYLES FOR INTRODUCING ME TO THIS SITE! I'M PRETTY NEW TO THE SITE AND FAIRLY NEW TO THE GAME OF GROWING...BUT BIG SOHUTOUT TA MY BIG BRO REALSTYLES!! APPRECIATE YOU MAYNE! I HONESTLY AM HAPPY AS HELL THAT THERE'S A SOCIAL SITE FOR PEOPLE OF THE GREEN THUMB TO CONNECT AND SHARE. I LOVE IT AND THANKS 2 EVERYBODY WILLING TO TEACH AND SHARE ON HERE. I'M A LICENSED GO-GETTER OUT HERE IN L.A. TRYINA LEARN THE CRAFT FROM THE GROUND UP AND BE A STRONG GROWER! ON ANOTHER NOTE...IDK ABOUT THIS NEW LAW THEY'RE TRYINA PASS AND CORPORATIZE MARIJUANA....SUX. KINDA LIKE FAST FOOD VERSUS HOME-COOKED TO ME BUT HEY.....JUST ANOTHER REASON I WANNA BE A STRONG GROWER. ANYWAY....GOT A 1,000 WATT MH SETUP / COOL TUBE / 2 FANS / 6 CLONES /IN A 6.5LX4.5WX9H ALSO GOT THE HPS1,000 FOR AFTER VEG. HYDRO SETUP. THAT'S PRETTY MUCH MY SIMPLE STORY. ANY ADVICE HELPS....APPRECIATE IT ERRBODY. PEACE

bLeSd


----------



## YarndiYarns (Sep 28, 2010)

G'day all,
Top end here.
Stay fit, be healthy.
How do I add a picture to my profile?
No Wuckas.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey RIU been watching for over a yearr now figured I'd introduce myself. My first girl is about 2-3 weeks from harvest(outdoors),she's a lil one, only 18" or so,started her real late,but lookin good thanks to all of the great info. Once i figure out how to post a pic I'll post in outddor grow.


----------



## BBBmama (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm in Modoc ca and growing for the first time. The weather is like no other place in California today it's 94 and tomorrow it could be 65. We have no spring or fall just summer and winter. So I'm doing outdoor/ indoor trying to keep my ladies going as long as possible. Started mine from seed late June 19,2010. I have a lot of questions considering this is my first time. Would like to keep them going after harvest. All I have are florescent on 24/7 for the next go around, and the sun. Hoping to get 1000 watt soon. My avatar are what they look like now, any feedback is welcome. Thanks for being here, right now my life depends on this shit!


----------



## Nick nack (Sep 30, 2010)

i just got some seeds an germinated them an i want to grow them out side so what should i do im not exspearince at all what do i need to get an what to do


----------



## igrow2smoke (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, i'm a newbie but that's why i'm here. I have three, two week old plants that look very nice. I just found out today on here why the stems are so thin. (needed a fan) but i fixed that,  I'm currently growing in my walk in closet.


----------



## sateevadeeva (Sep 30, 2010)

High,

Neophyte here, just starting to grow from seeds. I will have to transplant in a couple weeks. I am considering a tent to go aeroponics in. my "kids" are about four inches, and the bottom first real leaves on a couple are turning a bit yellow. I have them on 24/0 with a florescent. I just recently changed their h20 to Brittia water, as I think the tap (even tho I let it stand a couple of days) may be turning the lowers yellow. It also looks like there might be a N deficency. I haven't started the nutes up yet. I am going to start up some nutes this weekend (clone solution is all I have at the moment).

Any comments. and suggestions on the tent, Thinking about 4x4. I should be able to get 18 plants in it.


----------



## Captain Cave Man (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys long time grower here long time lurker look forward to seeing some awesome grows here  have grown big plants with hid in the past but am now moving in to a pc case with cfl for certain reasons.

Cheers riu


----------



## Newbkush (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey. Names Michael from Huntington Beach , Ca. Im brand new to growing. ( Just germinated and they already sprouted !! ) basiclly I need alot of help in what im doing and dont have much money. Hopefully you can help me out. Thanks everyone! 

Remain Humble
-Mike


----------



## grow space (Oct 1, 2010)

WELOCME NEW LEARNERS.....I LOVE U ALL...Smoke Marijuana and medicate.....


----------



## Dank Hunter (Oct 1, 2010)

what up peoples new to this just stoppin by


----------



## Stuggz (Oct 1, 2010)

Yooo...new to the forum, new to growing, check out my setup!!


----------



## Dano Green (Oct 3, 2010)

a planted a couple of seeds in a pot, ive now got sprouts what do i do next?


----------



## blakkjezus (Oct 3, 2010)

ok so how do we start a thread?


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 3, 2010)

blakkjezus said:


> ok so how do we start a thread?


WE use our red, glossy eyes and find the green box on the high left side of the screen. It says "+ Post New Thread". Click on that and then you're on your way to starting a thread


----------



## CV STONER (Oct 3, 2010)

hi ppl iv bin growing 5 plants under 400 wt hps in my cubard im in to the 6th week ov flowerin an got sum nice buds but today just spoted few little tiny red bugs on few ov the leaves wat should i do my first grow any help


----------



## Hyzzy (Oct 3, 2010)

Aright guys about to embark on my first grow, ordered some super lemon haze seeds should be coming in the next few days. Have a back room in my house that i'm going to start kitting out. It's going to be a soil grow with CFLs. Plan on starting a grow diary here but thought i should introduce myself first because i'll no doubt need some help somewhere a long the line. cheers.


----------



## fornitsomefornus (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the site and to growing in general. I did a lot of online research about various questions I had along the way, and I kept ending back up at this site. There's alot of good info here, and I had to become a member to see all the pics, so...


----------



## Mreef (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi first year growing everything is going alright except for cloning...they droop and dont grow roots trying to find more info on enviromental requirment and whether clones can be grown under cfl's


----------



## Ismokeganja4life (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm from MI (just moved here from nor. cal.) and i was surprised by the lower producing plants here.. It's getting cold here so i might grow indoors or wait until spring. If i choose to grow inside, could you give me some tips on how i could get started? thanks


----------



## korteney fellows (Oct 5, 2010)

Heellooo. I'm korteney. I just signed up to be a member of this website. Pretty nifty stuffs. Im a new grower. I have 6 40w cfl bulbs for 8 babies. They are in an aluminum foil lined wooden/weave laundry basket. The fixture is taped onto the lid that opens up with hinges on the back. I just installed incoming/outgoing ventilation with a set of computer fans? Everything looks the way it should, according to the website i got the grow-box instructions from. But alas, i am experiencing a problem. Their leaves are yellowing towards the bottom. I'm not sure what is causing this. Im watering them once a day. Too much air, possibly? Help!


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 5, 2010)

korteney fellows said:


> Heellooo. I'm korteney. I just signed up to be a member of this website. Pretty nifty stuffs. Im a new grower. I have 6 40w cfl bulbs for 8 babies. They are in an aluminum foil lined wooden/weave laundry basket. The fixture is taped onto the lid that opens up with hinges on the back. I just installed incoming/outgoing ventilation with a set of computer fans? Everything looks the way it should, according to the website i got the grow-box instructions from. But alas, i am experiencing a problem. Their leaves are yellowing towards the bottom. I'm not sure what is causing this. Im watering them once a day. Too much air, possibly? Help!


Plants can always use a lot of air. It's common with some strains that the lower leaves will eventually not receive enough light therefore turning yellow. I'm not a soil grower but perhaps too much water may cause that as well? You should post a question on "Plant Problems"


----------



## Zafa (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am a noob, I have one plant thats 3-4 weeks in Veg. It's going well. Does anyone have info on Purple stalks?


----------



## samsquanch2 (Oct 5, 2010)

hey people, wow am i ever full of knowledge from this sight, too much knowledge could be a bad thing... anyway newtime grower as well just started 2 plants, fem seeds, el nino and a jack herer, EL NINO looks amazing.. using a 400w hps(vert)with shield going to veg and flower with... but if i veg with this will they get too tall I have about 5ft from light to pot..


----------



## Red Newbern (Oct 6, 2010)

Whats up guys/girls. I am in the process of saving so that I can SOMEDAY build a grow room at my house. I have done a decent amount of reading on the matter and have decided to make a profile so I can interact with others like myself in the forums. So I am now in the save/research/perfection of my plan stage. I'm just a 21 year old kid right now, working, smoking, and chilling. I'll be seeing you on the forums soon asking "noob" questions I'm sure.


----------



## thefirstgrow (Oct 6, 2010)

hi
the have all the diffrent strains on there sight, but only send out one strain! Same as there feminized has half males in it, as they do not reply to emails unless your asking how to pay, you could say is a rip off.
Lots people paid and got nothing, I bought white widow, himalian gold, and super silver haze all feminized. Half of them was male, at the price i woulnd not have worried, but was my first grow and was just lucky I did no what a male looks like or would have rounded my whole crop.
They have been going for 3 months and i do have some flowers after 5 weeks of 12/12 but they are the size of a thinger tip. Also all look exactly the same strain, just hope in few weeks they will be finished and will be worth my time and energy spent  I would strongly advice people to buy from a good well nowon name, this was wast of 3 months

Also they have no name address or phone number on there sight, so should have seen was a scam. But I got there details up by googling (who is domain name) and one wanting therightstrains.co.uk aka cannabisseeds.com just message me and i will give you there full address and phone number, and name of the owner

all best and keep growing


----------



## stehoughton84 (Oct 6, 2010)

HELP HELP HELP ANYBODY.. ive been growing a plant for a couple ov months now and its bout 10 inches tall,then all ov a sudden its started to grow tiny white hairs right in the center on the top ov the plant, i am fairly new to this hobby and only joined this site today,its my 1st plant and to be honest im really proud ov her,not sure how to tell if she male or female??or when to start flowering stage,if shes not already,,,would put pics up but not sure how????? PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stehoughton84 (Oct 6, 2010)

HELP HELP HELP ANYBODY.. ive been growing a plant for a couple ov months now and its bout 10 inches tall,then all ov a sudden its started to grow tiny white hairs right in the center on the top ov the plant, i am fairly new to this hobby and only joined this site today,its my 1st plant and to be honest im really proud ov her,not sure how to tell if she male or female??or when to start flowering stage,if shes not already,,,would put pics up but not sure how????? PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoGmAi21 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey, new member to the forum, been lurking for a while, and am just finishing my first outdoor grow this season. stehoughton84, be happy man, those little white hairs are pistils, and that means she is a female!


----------



## Northgrowman (Oct 6, 2010)

new to the site and love it


----------



## tmhcalibud (Oct 6, 2010)

Just recently found out about this site. The best, period. Absorbing knowledge all over the place. Been planning on growing for a while now; waiting for conditions to be ideal. Stoked to have this resource.

peace y'all


----------



## Westcoastconnect (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey there newbie here to the growing game and to the site. I'm a total newb to growing and was wondering if there's any links on how to videos. Thanks and peace ya'll


----------



## killa0420 (Oct 7, 2010)

hey evrybody i recently got two plants from my friend and they are 4 weeks flowering and the smaller of the two started to have problems mainly the bottom leaves started to turn light green to a yellowish color......... very new at this and cant seem to find out how to fix the problem if any one can give me so info that would be really cool thanks


----------



## elviskom (Oct 7, 2010)

hi

is it legal to sell 
*Pot Flavored Candy*


----------



## elviskom (Oct 7, 2010)

is that legal to sell 
*Marijuana-Flavored Candy??*



*
*


----------



## Cpt. dick (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

Any advice for a beginner? I have a corner of my garage to grow a couple, three or four plants. I would like to grow about a pound of bud in about four or five months. I understand there are variables, but that is my target amount. I would like to keep my electricity use down and that will probably affect the entire grow operation. I do not want to go the hydroponic route due to the complexity and more intense care needed. I want to do it right the first time.

First question is about lights. Not spectrum info, but wattage/lumen output and number of plants I will need to meet my need (I'll buy clones from a local collective)?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ndica (Oct 7, 2010)

ive got a couple afghan sativa hybrids (seedlings) that r stretching pretty bad. i moved them closer to my walmart led grow lights,but i think the damage is done. should i start over? (1.5weeks old)


----------



## Novi024 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello!
I am very close to finally starting my harvest and the anticpation is killing me, but before I start, I would like to ask a few questions to anyone out there that might be able to help me with the 2 strains I would like to try first. The first strain isSuper Silver Haze. One of the collectives I go to down here in SD has a good stock of SSH clones and they all look very healthy. I was curious to see if anyone has any actual hands on experience with this strain and what they thought of its grow process and if its recommended for a first timer? The second strain I would like to try (note, LIKE to try lol) would be some Sensi Star. Reason I chose this strain is because this is by far one of my top favs and it has been ages since I have seen any or even had any, and so with that I just thought screw it, i'll just harvest it myself! and same questions as above, If anyone has any experience growing this strain and what were the difficulties of growing this strain and is it recommended for a first timer? Thank you!!


----------



## spartinniffer (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey wassup everybody i have 600w balast and bulb as well im using hydroponics to grow my MJ..but im not sure if im using the right nutrients im using mirical grow somebody told me that was cool but im reading that pple only use that for soil...now the plants are sprouting real nice there out there seeds an have show of roots and 2 lil leaves and nice and green will the nutrients that im using cause a problem for the plants plzz help..


----------



## captainxchronic (Oct 7, 2010)

hello to all! on my second grow and still have lots of questions. was surfin around the web to get answers and found this site. got lots of answers but still have a few Q's. great site by the way!!!


----------



## damian dunlap (Oct 7, 2010)

I love this site


----------



## Joshua Ty (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Me too am just new here. The reason why joined this forum is to have more knowledge about this forum offer in a good positive way. See you all around.


----------



## Scrooge (Oct 8, 2010)

I just wanted to introduce myself and say &#8211; HEY!

I've been lurking on here for a few weeks and have to tell you guys I learned more here in that time than in 30+ years of partying. I'm a "I'll smoke whatever you've got" kinda guy and never really took the time to immerse myself into the subculture. Heck, I didn't even know what 4:20 was until a few years ago (even though that was the hour we used to "beam up" in college and watch Star Trek reruns).

We moved out of "the big city" a few years ago and now have to drive 4 hours to score. Now that the kids are out of the house, I started looking at various Internet resources for a small, personal use micro-grow set-up and stumbled upon you guys/gals. I have to tell you, this site is da bomb!

In the words of Humphrey Bogart, "Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship. ..."


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 8, 2010)

Scrooge said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself and say  HEY!
> 
> I've been lurking on here for a few weeks and have to tell you guys I learned more here in that time than in 30+ years of partying. I'm a "I'll smoke whatever you've got" kinda guy and never really took the time to immerse myself into the subculture. Heck, I didn't even know what 4:20 was until a few years ago (even though that was the hour we used to "beam up" in college and watch Star Trek reruns).
> 
> ...



Welcome! You've got a lot of research to do and it'll all be worthwhile. When I found out about cloning, it blew my mind. I knew I'd be growing for the rest of my life. Good luck and I'll see you around the forum, Scrooge.


----------



## TwisUp87 (Oct 8, 2010)

What up!, Im TwisUp87 and Im new on here. Contact me with any advice or information about growing.


----------



## Buddeee (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Buddeee here 

I just started growing about three weeks ago. Hope to learn a lot and share my progress.


----------



## smilezofpain (Oct 9, 2010)

hello all.been reading and learning from you all for awhile.there are some question i will ask of course,so please be gentle.look forward to sharing and learning as much as i can.thanks.


----------



## james rodgers (Oct 10, 2010)

HELP Broken timer!
I'm growing 2 short riders and i had them on 18/6. I noticed today that the light was on (it's sunday i'ne had the dark in the day to avoid landlod spotting the meeter spinning) they don't seem to have don much for the past few days so they cloud have been on 24/0 for at lest 3 days. should i go back to 18/6 and hopt for the best or 12/12 to make up for the loss of dak i'm worried abot the short life spann of the pland and i do't want them to die b4 they ripe. also hermies ​


----------



## stilllearning (Oct 10, 2010)

hows it goin? im new and for some reason when i try to send a private messages i 
*stilllearning*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.get this......
thanks for the help


----------



## Captain Cave Man (Oct 10, 2010)

stilllearning said:


> hows it goin? im new and for some reason when i try to send a private messages i
> *stilllearning*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> ...


hey dude you have to get your post count up to be able to pm members, around 15-20 post


----------



## Kristan Marie (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey there. I'm completely new to trying to grow anything. just trying a small little grow room. i could use all the advice and hints anyone would be able to help me with. ^__^ thank you

Marie


----------



## fornitsomefornus (Oct 11, 2010)

korteney fellows said:


> Heellooo. I'm korteney. I just signed up to be a member of this website. Pretty nifty stuffs. Im a new grower. I have 6 40w cfl bulbs for 8 babies. They are in an aluminum foil lined wooden/weave laundry basket. The fixture is taped onto the lid that opens up with hinges on the back. I just installed incoming/outgoing ventilation with a set of computer fans? Everything looks the way it should, according to the website i got the grow-box instructions from. But alas, i am experiencing a problem. Their leaves are yellowing towards the bottom. I'm not sure what is causing this. Im watering them once a day. Too much air, possibly? Help!


korteney, you are overwatering, sweets. we do tend to love our plants to a fault, especially us girls...nurturing is what we do. wait until you see your soil drying before you add more water. good luck. i'm at harvesting stage on my first grow ever...i couldn't be a more proud momma!!! (except I do feel kinda bad that I have to chop them down now after watching them come up from seeds)


----------



## Faldikar (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello all! New to the site but love what im seeing. Can't wait to dive in and learn and help where I can


----------



## domekilbus (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Guys
I'm new to this community. Actually joined today just for viewing some pictures, but this seems to be a good place for first time growers like me.
So I'll be starting a new thread to avoid problems with my ten babies.

Peace


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

welcome to rollitup ...what strain you gonna be growing


----------



## reohigh121 (Oct 12, 2010)

whats up people im a newbie trying to learn the in's and out's of growing i got a long way to go but im looking for help. if any one can point me where to start that would be great . but it seems like no one wants to reply because im new .... im a smoker and trying to become a grower THANKS PEOPLE


----------



## CANNABLIS (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello all

First time on here, but not a newb a such. I have some questions that hopefully you may able to help with.


----------



## oostylez27oo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey every1,

I'm completely new to growing......and im just wondering where can i get some seeds and whats the best way to make sure it sprouts?


----------



## 1994 (Oct 13, 2010)

Love the site!, ive just started posting but ive been a member for lil over a year, allways felt kinda odd talking about things on the internet like this , being that i know u can use people IP addess to find more info about them lol


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 13, 2010)

1994 said:


> allways felt kinda odd talking about things on the internet like this , being that i know u can use people IP addess to find more info about them lol


And what will the Feds do with somebody's IP address after they've read that a certain individual on this website has CLAIMED to grow pounds of cannabis? That's a lot of money for the DEA (or whatever agency) to spend on a "maybe". Pack another bowl and relax 



oostylez27oo said:


> Hey every1,
> 
> I'm completely new to growing......and im just wondering where can i get some seeds


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/



oostylez27oo said:


> and whats the best way to make sure it sprouts?


http://greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/germination-instruction.html 

Proceed confidently


----------



## JaiWrap (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup guys. I found this forum through looking up how to grow some marijuana; it's something I've been really wanting to do for the past year. Well, I've grown up on several forums, so why not try and settle into one that pertains to one of my favorite things to do, like smoking?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

welcome to rollitup...happy tokein


----------



## coldme (Oct 13, 2010)

can you believe that


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## dollardos (Oct 13, 2010)

dollardos from the dirty glove (Detroit MI) what's up 
tryin to keep warm wit that good fire lol glad to be here


----------



## froggy89 (Oct 13, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 nice i am new to this site i am here for many reasons 1 i have done a few grows before and the smell nearly got me evictead and pissed my naibhours off becouse i did not give them any i think thats the reason could be there all just fuckin country folk we are not local he is ...... back to the help i need becouse of the past now aye have been smart and investead a little bit money i have a dr240w which is 1.2 bye 2.4 standing at 2 and i also got with it 40 pots 40 ww seeds and a rhino pro and extractor dont know the exact size at the moment plus i have ducting rings its all set up fine i am not worried about how to grow as it is ww and she grows herself lol and also i have a fan that takes cool air from the room into the tent it is just a extractor for a bathroom think it was a 4 ... it is also connected to ducting now i also yous 2 400 watts because i could not afford to update my lights with cool reflectors they do have reflectors on them standard ...... now if my naighbours from hell smell my weed a think they just gna phone the cop shop so with all this info will i be safe plz sum 1 any 1 that has done this b4 help plz my plants are 1 week old ww i have grow ww b4 and do know that they smell really potent will my tent fans and rhino pro completely destroy the smell ////?????????


----------



## froggy89 (Oct 13, 2010)

cheers
cmon cmon cmon cmon cmon cmon cmon


----------



## doe lee (Oct 13, 2010)

hi my name is doe lee


----------



## froggy89 (Oct 13, 2010)

hello dude


----------



## UKRvortex (Oct 14, 2010)

Just thought i would pop in and say hi to all you fine people out there.


----------



## Ska213 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey all "green thumbs" lol just joined this site, and looking to learn and share information about the ganja.


----------



## alexgreen (Oct 14, 2010)

Just saying hello.Third grow for me consider myself always a learner.
U.K. grower


----------



## sadao (Oct 14, 2010)

wasup all...stoppin thru need more friends for tips and advice


----------



## sadao (Oct 14, 2010)

im pretty new at this but Ive been reading some good information and weeding* out the bad so according to my research, MC is better for food than cannibas itself...i could be wrong and ill stand corrected if so. but a good source of nutes would be seabird/bat guano worm casting tea. and a good soil mix would be organic of perlite, peat moss, and a good soil of your choice! good luck i hope this is useful!


----------



## JackpotBaby (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm a first time grower in a legalized medical marijuana state. Not able to spend too much, just looking to make a small profit. Economy is rough and gotta keep food on the table! Happy growing and fruitful harvest to all. I wish everyone the best of weed.


----------



## Wheres my Chippy? (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello all from Far Nor Cali! Been growing for years, all organic. I grow a lot of Subcool gear and in all my years, I've never seen stickier, tastier, or more smellier plants than his! Got a lot of great info on this site, I'm hoping to help out and also learn some new tricks!


----------



## BUD BROTHER (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello everybody. Still kind of green to the world forums but i think i will fit in this group of folks just fine. I'm comin out of the south east and am just tired of the bricks of reggies and desire a little of the finer things in life. I'm a BIG fan of homemade hash so if anybody nows any tricks out of the ordinary shoot em my way.


----------



## chorse11 (Oct 14, 2010)

New to growing. Coming out TN. Have everything need to make a nice grow but trying to get my wife on board.


----------



## oostylez27oo (Oct 14, 2010)

so does any1 know a good place for clones in the los angeles area?


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

Is there a thread for basics to learn if you know next to nothing?


----------



## cole Arigoni (Oct 15, 2010)

whats up guys I'm down here in AZ, its hotter than hell, I'm Working on my second grow now, had a very successful first grow with some sweet tooth. I got some O.G. and some white widow growing now with a photo-tron setup, anyone know if its o.k. to start my plants on some nute's in their second week of veg, they are already growing in some happy frog fertilizer. but i plan on using the same nute's in the flowering stage as well


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, i'm alex and currently living in the UK would like to start growing for an own personal stash. Ive read a gfew tutorials on growing but i am very very lost. Trying my best to follow but lots of different forums explaining different ways so i'm really confused. I know i wana grow some Lowryders. I just don't know how yet. going to check out the many threads in this forum, i'm sure they will help. impatient to join the homegrowers society!


----------



## swishsweet (Oct 15, 2010)

Howdy everyone. I am Brett working out of Cleveland Ohio. I am working on my first DWC grow with one plant and CFL lights. 2 weeks into flowering and shes a girl! I wish everyone happy growing and amazing yields.


----------



## cole Arigoni (Oct 15, 2010)

I can answer my own question tho. No different nutes for the veg stage compared to the flowering stage


----------



## cole Arigoni (Oct 15, 2010)

happy growing to everyone as well


----------



## Lt. Dan (Oct 15, 2010)

Howdy Boys and Girls,

I'm so glad I found this site, although my bank account wish I hadn't


----------



## bjay (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi there fellow hobbyist. i started off with hydro but kept having problems. Gonna switch over to 5g buckets. Was wondering if any experienced vets can be of help. if somebody can help with a feed-chart n instructions on how to go about doing soil would REALLY appreciate it. Thanks...


----------



## Ryknow1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm Ryknow. I've been smoking herb for 15 years and just started my first grow 16 days ago. Me and my friend are newbies when it comes to growing but have done a lot of research and hope to learn by testing things. We will be taking pictures and writing down everything we have gone through and plan on going through. Once we get everything we plan on posting a thread just so we can get some constructive criticism. Hope to have fun and learn lots of new stuff here on the site!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 17, 2010)

Ryknow1 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Ryknow. I've been smoking herb for 15 years and just started my first grow 16 days ago. Me and my friend are newbies when it comes to growing but have done a lot of research and hope to learn by testing things. We will be taking pictures and writing down everything we have gone through and plan on going through. Once we get everything we plan on posting a thread just so we can get some constructive criticism. Hope to have fun and learn lots of new stuff here on the site!


Welcome to RIU... sounds like ya got a good attitude to grow some good smoke!


----------



## elgringosteve (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi there. I would like to talk to anybody growing in Catalunia Spain


----------



## Sam 2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi There - I'm a new grower from northern Canada. I am just completing my first grow. My husband and I grew ten plants outdoors from bag seed. They have done amazingly well, thanks to lots of reading and research, mostly on this site. Our biggest challenge has been dealing with frost. Maybe we'll start earlier next year. Out of the ten plants we had only one male and one hermie. Hoping to try next year with feminized seeds. We are now in the harvesting, hanging and curing stage. So far it has been a great experience. Lots of learning and there is nothing like the sight of my first "crop" hanging to dry! 

My question is not related to growing, although I have lots of those questions, too. What I want to know is how to add a photo that will show up with my name when I post? Can anybody help me out there? 

Thanks.


----------



## DuckDuckGoose (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello, im a newbie with questions. I just entered my 4th week of 12/12 photoperiod with a homemade hydro system. I used the system once before with great results but am curious about adding additional feed times in at this point. The system feeds 4 times a day for 12.5mins each time...would it be okay to bumb that to 6 feed times per 24hrs? I want to maximize my yield but dont want to over feed either. Any thoughts?


----------



## tsboss1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, Im chase from michigan and planning on starting my first grow within the next month or two. If anybodys growing in the area hit me up. 

Thanks to all contributers to this forum!


----------



## KindJesus (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey what's up guys, just became a MMJ patient back in July and began my first grow. I could not have come int this knowing less but thankfully the guys at DeepRoots Breck CO offered great advice. I started with 1 White Widow, 3 Jilly Bean, 3 Blueberry, and 6 Skunk #1. the Widow began from a feminized seed and took the brunt of my ignorance as did 2 of the Skunks. As a result I lost both. The rest were clones

Set Up: 2x1000w HPS in XXL hoods (for veg & flowering due to cash flow at the moment, only one of the lights was used), Carbon filter running through lights for heat exhaust. (I realize it should be suspended, next time) Basically took a couple of camping tarps and put one on the floor to isolate the carpet, then put up the other tarp as a wall dividing the room in half. The remaining walls were already white so i disinfected them along with the tarps and left them as is. Temperature control was managed through an A/C, Dehumidifier, Fan unit. Everything ran through studio power conditioners, I did no modifications to the electric wiring of the house, and everything in the grow ran off of what i assume was one fuse, so i guess it helped.

Nutes: Slightly modified Fox Farm sched Big Bloom, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom +some bonus goodies. I personally feel their sched is just created to steal your $$$ so I went a little easier than suggested.

The room was kept at 76/day and 60/night during the early months, 56-ish most recently at night. Unfortunately due to some security concerns that basically governed this grow we had to harvest early than we would have liked,8 weeks of 12/12, otherwise we had 16/8 for veg (would have done 24 hrs but unless ya'll are going to pay my electric bill lol) 

FOR ALL YOU JUST GETTING INTO YOUR PLANNING STAGES
what i learned: 
-Stick to one type of plant for your first time, it makes it a shit ton easier to isolate/treat problems.
-Be reactive not proactive, you can read the plants like books so take advantage of the fact and don't get carried away.
-Cleanliness is next to godliness. You'll be happy you took the time to keep things pretty when your buddies grow is battling mites, mold, and madness.
-You can ONLY learn by doing. EVERYONE you talk to will "know" what's going on, and have the "best" advice, and best nutes, best w/e. take most advice with a grain of salt. do your reading.

I think that just about covers it, I'll put up some pics. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## KindJesus (Oct 18, 2010)

bjay said:


> Hi there fellow hobbyist. i started off with hydro but kept having problems. Gonna switch over to 5g buckets. Was wondering if any experienced vets can be of help. if somebody can help with a feed-chart n instructions on how to go about doing soil would REALLY appreciate it. Thanks...


Idk how big you plan on going but a friend of mine is using 3g buckets at his facility and hes got some monsters. so idk maybe 5g is overkill. as for soil give happy frog a shot, its great, has a ton of nitrogen in it already. but you could still consider it clean base to work with. then the fox farm sched im sure u could find online or at any grow store. its simple and easy to follow, 3 bottles cover you all the way through, then they have directions for some extras like Open Sesame, Cha-Ching, etc. make sure to use pearlite for proper drainage.

Hope it helps some


----------



## dhclifton (Oct 18, 2010)

you might want to pickup a book or two so you can tell where you little girl is at in life. I like Organic Marijuana Soma Style or marijuana horticulture the indoor/outdoor medical grower's bible there are a lot of other books that can show you can tell what stage your girls are in.
note it is much safer to grow indoors!


----------



## dhclifton (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm new here too. please forgive any miss spelled words lost my glasses (dang) anyway I have a gl80 grow room it is 2'6" x 2'6" x 6'I have 6 plants in there,He He He I use a ppf-400 led light system (NICE) FROM haight solid state.com check that place out its a little chink of coin
I grow in 3 gal smart pots with foxfarm ocean forest soil with a good amount of perlite mix in for drainage as well as air flow
18 on 6 off then turn off the lights for 36 hours then 12/12 for flowering check your ph every other day water when your soil is dry


----------



## KindJesus (Oct 18, 2010)

dhclifton said:


> you might want to pickup a book or two so you can tell where you little girl is at in life. I like Organic Marijuana Soma Style or marijuana horticulture the indoor/outdoor medical grower's bible there are a lot of other books that can show you can tell what stage your girls are in.
> note it is much safer to grow indoors!



haha if you'd read my post rather than just the pics, you'd see that i'm fully aware theyre harvested way too soon. there was no choice, its either harvest now, or lose everything.


----------



## KindJesus (Oct 18, 2010)

dhclifton said:


> I'm new here too. please forgive any miss spelled words lost my glasses (dang) anyway I have a gl80 grow room it is 2'6" x 2'6" x 6'I have 6 plants in there,He He He I use a ppf-400 led light system (NICE) FROM haight solid state.com check that place out its a little chink of coin
> I grow in 3 gal smart pots with foxfarm ocean forest soil with a good amount of perlite mix in for drainage as well as air flow
> 18 on 6 off then turn off the lights for 36 hours then 12/12 for flowering check your ph every other day water when your soil is dry


what strains are you growing?


----------



## jay torres (Oct 18, 2010)

hay all whats up??? just started growing indoors my plant are still small about 2" 21 days old nice and green but still small they are under hydro grow lights T5 2 foot 4 lights


----------



## jay torres (Oct 18, 2010)

hay every one need help plant do not want to grow ???? 21 days old about 2 in.tallriht now under hydrogrows 2 foot four lights set up they are in fox farms soil


----------



## lugz (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Guys new too the site and new too growing. Not set up a growing area yet as i aint got a clue where too start lol but i hope to find out all the best tips too get set up through the site and hopefully learn how too grow some badbass weed  

I have so many questions too ask but i am pretty sure they have been asked time and time again so will try not to pester you all with same old questions! hopefully get a good read on what i need too do so i can get cracking.


----------



## Pun (Oct 18, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shuituzi (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some mj. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.


----------



## AllAmericanToker (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello. Im real new at this as Im sure everone has been at one point or another. I planted a seed a few months ago and somewhat forgot about it. The other day i checked it and there was a small bud growing on this very small plant. Although insignificant in actuallity, just seeing this awesome little plant has completely summoned an overwhelming curiousity to grow. Since the season here on the east coast is on its way out for growing outdoors, i was really hoping to start an indoor project of some kind. Could someone please tell me where to start. An suggestions to this new grower would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trapper86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello Everybody, 

I'm new to the site and also new to growing. I'm mid way through my first run I'm growing Bubba & Master Kush. So far I beleive everything is going good plants are currently at 36 - 38" in 5 gallon pots. I'm doing 18/6 light cycle vegging under 1ks, using fox farm nutes. If anyone has any advise regarding these strains or just growing in general I would appreciate it.


----------



## vman2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Newbie to this joint lol. old ass rookie, TLO activist lol!! I will be lurking, learning,(the hard way usually) referred by skunker.


----------



## stonerchic31 (Oct 20, 2010)

just thought id say hey to everyone.....new to the site but not to smokn


----------



## ProGrow115 (Oct 20, 2010)

What up RIU, been lurking for years, have a few grows under my belt, and hopefully some more in the future. Been learning and learning, soaking up as much as i can, thanks to all the real help on here, even if it means sorting through the BS, peace
Pro


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 20, 2010)

welcome to riu *vman2* ,*stonerchic31* ,*ProGrow115* .............happy growing


----------



## Doobius1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello all. Introduction? I give to you ....Doobius the slayer of Spliffopolus!!!. (crowd goes wild)


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 20, 2010)

welcome to riu doobius happy growing


----------



## frignizzle (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello to all, names Dave from Canada. Nice forum!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 20, 2010)

welcome dave happy growing


----------



## CIMZ (Oct 20, 2010)

What up names Cimz I am in the second week of flowering my first grow i have used no nutes all i have done is put them in fox farm ocrean a week prior to flowering .. should i get nutes is it to late plants are having some browning of the lower leaves and yellowing im shur the answers are all throughout here wondering if someone could help me out with a simple good ans ... will post some pics if needed


----------



## $Mike$ (Oct 20, 2010)

What's up....name mike from Bay Area, CA....ready to gather great info from knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## Showfishing (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up everyone and as you guessed, i'm new here. So much info to digest, its exciting !!! I'm OCD and this is my mission . LoL Thanks


----------



## BadBubble (Oct 20, 2010)

Ehelloo names Bubble ; from the ocean . Whose the Lil Nugget we gots on the Icon !!


----------



## 3littlebirds (Oct 20, 2010)

Howdy ya'll, I'm new here and can't wait to setup my first growbox. Excellent site.


----------



## zovoel (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm Zovoel, nice to be here and thanks to all members for the free advice. Ninety percent of it is really helpful, and I appreciate all the experienced veterans helping us newbies. I'm big into CFL's so anyone who wants to, hit me up and let's talk.


----------



## emilyblunt (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm new here. I've posted by very first reply on the "Growing Hemp" section where I cited some healthy benefits of hemp seeds. I would be glad to exchange and share some insights, tips and how-to's about the wonderful world of weed. I sure hope I can make a lot of good friends here.


----------



## Pupps (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all, been soaking up some excellent knowledge on here and now going for my first grow.


----------



## TattooMommy (Oct 21, 2010)

What's up everybody! I'm new here. I started my first plant this summer and am almost at the end of my flowering stage. I have gleaned immense amounts of knowledge from these threads already and can't wait to learn some more.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello everyone, this is my first post and I'm trying to figure out how to send a private message. I've checked the search and FAQ and it seems I don't have sufficient priveleges? I'm thinking it may be because I haven't posted anything yet. There's SO much good information (and bad) that I don't have anything to add to the discussion yet . . . but I'm learning. To all those who are new, try the search and sticky posts for basic info, there's TONS out there and it's SO helpful. I've been listening to the advice of Uncle Ben (not blindly, only after much trial and MORE error, and in validating most of it from botany texts, etc.) and can say without a doubt his advice has made me a better grower and has saved me a LOT of money.


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Oct 21, 2010)

First grow CFL. I speak "plant" now. Heres some pictures. Round 1 & the start of 2 sour-d mendo afgoo white widow tomato. Thanks to everyone who put this site together.


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Oct 21, 2010)

changed from the closet CFL to try a tent. Its going good even with the fact that I thought it would be to hot with 1000w & a 3x3x6 6'' inline & filter fresh air feeding in from window fan. Its 82 degrees and good humidity. The girls are charging it under the light.


----------



## RenotS4206 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am pretty much as new as it gets when it comes to growing. I read up on threads from different sites as often as i can and im still pretty confused on what i should get to begin. Because there are too many opinions to choose from and i reallllllly try to get stuff right the first time around even though i know it's unlikely. But I am planning to start a closet(6x2x6) grow in the next few months. I am mainly lookin for tips from other people who had a successful grow in basically the same size of space. My budget is fairly low and any tips that haven't been told 1000 times (cause i have probably read about em) would help immensely. I also have a question, would a fan with an air filter be the same as letting new air in every few hours?


----------



## jamec9869 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi! I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thank


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 22, 2010)

fRyDaYkNiGhT420 said:


> changed from the closet CFL to try a tent. Its going good even with the fact that I thought it would be to hot with 1000w & a 3x3x6 6'' inline & filter fresh air feeding in from window fan. Its 82 degrees and good humidity. The girls are charging it under the light.


Nice plants you've got going on. I've debated on flowering with CFLs for a while but the fact that you got yourself a 1000w further proves why I didn't want to go that route. You should see your buds double in weight and size with that bulb. Good luck and +rep


----------



## SkunkDunks (Oct 22, 2010)

What's up y'all?

I've been reading the forums for a while but just got my setup together. I've learned so much already and I know there's plenty more. Please take a look at my grow journal in my sig. I would appreciate any and all comments, suggestions, tips, etc. 

On a side note, how do you give you rep?


----------



## Cantfityourmold (Oct 22, 2010)

New here. I hope to gain vast amounts of information. Thanks to all contributions! ^_^


----------



## cannabis love (Oct 23, 2010)

Excellent website - glad to join!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm very new to this and for my 1st time, I'm growing a single plant(iced grapefruit) in my loft. I have a 600w HID light and using a DWC form of hydro. My plan is get exp growing this girl and make her into my mother. I started from seed and it has been 14 days and to be honest its only bout 2 inches tall with 4 fan leaves. Ive just started her 4 days ago on 1/3 strenght nutes and my ph is 6. Seems to be a good root system. Ventilation is good. Light cycle is 20/4. Any ideas why she is so small???(compared to other hydro grows I've seen on the net)


----------



## Doj (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new to the site so I figured I would say high to all. Peace and love to everyone. Glad to be apart of the site.


----------



## done (Oct 23, 2010)

Iam also new to this site , but have been reading it for a while. Lots of imfo., great for newbie like me.


----------



## stabone (Oct 24, 2010)

glad to be a member. tons of great reading material. really enjoying myself


----------



## allgraft (Oct 24, 2010)

hello all,

im trying my first grow soon on here to get some info. 

holla.


----------



## rollygreen (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, i'm new at the whole growing thing it's my first time and i'm growing indoors; in my closet. i have planted the seed about 5 days ago and the plant was growing perfectly until i noticed it was starting to lean. i watered it regularly and have it under CFL 24hrs a day. but just yesterday it lopped over. so i put the lights closer to the seedling. the stem is fine except for a portion of the middle of the stem which looks shriveled. What's wrong with it and how can i solve this problem? or should i just give up on the seedling?


----------



## rachely476 (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome! Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


----------



## Tacklebox (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys  I'm new to the rollitup forums too... can't wait to take in some of the info here.


----------



## kellyj994 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,
I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 24, 2010)

we all start somewhere welcome to our little hole in the wall


----------



## CloverFella (Oct 24, 2010)

Lo' folks. New ere'. Glad I found the place.


----------



## je$ter (Oct 25, 2010)

New Grower. Helped a friend water/fertilize/trim about 15 years ago. I was out of the scene for a while but recent neck and back injuries-and a distain for chemically/synthetically produced pills has brought me home. 
I currently have 3 OG Kush banana-hydro-, 3 Super Lemon Haze-hydro-, and 1 Skywalker-soil- in Bloom. 2 Blueberry, 3 Kandy Kush and 3 Tange (colorado strain) in veg. I am tired of changing buckets every week so I am changing my grows to soil. I hear the soil grown tastes better-any truth?
A good friend of mine hooked me up with the OG and SLH, I got the rest from nearby dispensaries.
I joined rollitup so that I could learn as much as possible and ask questions to enhance my growing prowess.


----------



## cocroch (Oct 26, 2010)

hi everyone great site,found lots of info being a newbie.going to try a post .keep rolling


----------



## joker7455 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey u all!!! i new here.. great site!!!! gonna give it a try in the spring. gonna take in all i can till then..


----------



## emilyblunt (Oct 27, 2010)

hi guys! I'm new here and I have a lot of questions. So basically, I don't know anything about growing marijuana. All I did for the past 5 years was to smoke it. I want to start growing and smoking my own stuff. Can you give me tips and tricks on how to grow quality weed?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

welcome to RIU emilyblunt...............check out this thread it should give you the info you need .........https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html 

peace


----------



## Alexoxox (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, im a first time in door hydroponics grower!
just ordered the bubbleponics with dual spec 2 lights, and am hoping i made a good decision.

IM very eager to begin my stages now, but they seem to be taking a decent while to submit my order.

ordered on the 22nd of oct, and its now the 27th and had said ships in 3-5 days.

im very impatient kinda guy when it comes to things coming in the mail it seems.

or maybe its cause im sitting on the couch complaining about my back while tokin some of this fiberopticzz

yummm


----------



## Barkley (Oct 27, 2010)

hello All -
Newbie to growing here trying to learn from the pro's. I've been smoking since I was about 13, except for a short stint in the military. Now, approaching my 40's I'm looking to save some cash and grow my own stash. I started real late this year, I basically threw a couple of bagseeds and a couple of Kona Gold seeds I got from my uncle who lives on the Big Island in the garden and didn't know what to really expect. Well, three months later I have one Kona female (I got a female bagseed plant too, but I cut it last week to concentrate on the Kona girl.) I've been googling the shit out of growing for the last month or so and my research kept bringing me to this site, so I decided to join.

Thanks in advance for the resource and any/all advice!


----------



## Kurinshin (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey there, considering indoors growing- came here to learn. :3


----------



## dojaguy (Oct 27, 2010)

you came to the right place...


----------



## dirtysouth (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, this is my first post and I'm trying to figure out how to send a private message. I've checked the search and FAQ and it seems I don't have sufficient priveleges? I'm thinking it may be because I had a bad word in my previous name (just changed it to dirtysouth). There's SO much good information (and bad) that I don't have anything to add to the discussion yet . . . but I'm learning. To all those who are new, try the search and sticky posts for basic info, there's TONS out there and it's SO helpful. I've been listening to the advice of Uncle Ben (not blindly, only after much trial and MORE error, and in validating most of it from botany texts, etc.) and can say without a doubt his advice has made me a better grower and has saved me a LOT of money.​


----------



## tracyk859 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, I am Tracy . I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 27, 2010)

welcome to RIU, Tracy. There are very many kind experts on this site that also love to learn and share.


----------



## GRONK (Oct 28, 2010)

hey there guys im a first time grower i brought a few bags of weed over time and accumulated a few seeds and decided what the heck might aswell plant em now they are growing outdoors in pots in a good pre mixed soil + i got soluable nutes they are now like 6 weeks old from sprouts growing well iguess look healthy 2 diff strains one tall skinny big head and one same height end vegging out real fat for its size.at one stage burnt em abit with my home made reflectors but sun was to much woops my bad but trimmed them damaged leaves off and removed reflectors and trimed a few fan leaves over time they got a nice fat stem and it is just hitting summer here can i put them under 12/12 light inside under my 12 watt 260 bulb LED panel to get them to show sex n flower cause they still not showing. then move back out side any help would be great thanks.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 28, 2010)

To All New Memebers:

If you want to ask specific questions to someone in particular, use the "Reply With Quote" on the right hand side of the person's post. That way, everybody knows exactly who you're posting to


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 28, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> To All New Memebers:
> 
> If you want to ask specific questions to someone in particular, use the "Reply With Quote" on the right hand side of the person's post. That way, everybody knows exactly who you're posting to


This is how it would like as an example


----------



## Juicemaing (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey this is one of my first posts, seemed like the best place to do it lol. I have 3 Clones in rockwool under a 200w hydrofarm Cfl, ill get some pic up here soon. once i do any comments or concerns would be appreciated.


----------



## Juicemaing (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Juicemaing (Oct 28, 2010)

The one in the coffee container has established roots so i dont have it under the 2 liter for humidity, the others are just babies and i read they need humidity so i guess that was my ghetto way of givin them that.


----------



## Stizzle (Oct 28, 2010)

new member here, found a couple good threads on this site through a google search so thought I would join.


----------



## BarbaricSaiyan (Oct 29, 2010)

im growing and im not sure what strain of weed it is.. maybe someone can help me out on what it might look like.. ill post some pics

 


and this is about 1 week later... 

this plant is about 2 mouths and some weeks old.. about 13 inchs tall.. is it a dwarf?

thank you


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 29, 2010)

BarbaricSaiyan said:


> im growing and im not sure what strain of weed it is.. maybe someone can help me out on what it might look like.. ill post some pics
> 
> View attachment 1239006View attachment 1239007View attachment 1239008
> 
> ...


It looks to me like it's an auto-flowering strain lacking love and attention, not to mention sufficient light. But, then again, it could be something else


----------



## hydrolife (Oct 30, 2010)

new here been doing alot of reading on here and thanks for all the good info has helped. I am running a 12 site hydro setup with 2 400watt mh. Plants finish their 2nd week of flowering tomorrow seem to be good but I have noticed a couple leaves looking a little down if you want to say.


----------



## mountainde (Oct 30, 2010)

Just joined figured im going to need some advice on my first grow. lots of good reading on here.


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Oct 31, 2010)

heres some finished pics - 1.5 lids dry mendo afgoo x sour d

Got round #2 mendo afgoo x sour d x white widow


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent job, Knight! The more pics the better! +Rep


----------



## samson000 (Oct 31, 2010)

hello ,guess im a noob then lol,hope we have many a great chat in the near future.


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Oct 31, 2010)

I think CFL's are good to learn plant behavior. The lower powered lights seem to be more forgiving. I made the mistake of switching from a CFL to 1000 watts in the middle of flowering. I burnt the heck out of my sour d hince the toasted leaves in the photos. One thing I learn tho as soon as I put the plants under the 1000 watt the buds just started swellling up like crazy. The problem I saw with the CFL's is as soon as I hung the big fat buds to dry they losst 75% of their weight in 3 days. 

It was like "Honey I shrunk the nugs!" 

3 Months for 1.5 lids. I thought I was smarter and I was going to save elctricity and keep the heat down. All in all I would say CFL plants do not veg. like a HID thick and healthy. The buds end up fluffy and light, airy.

Now I have a 3x3x6 with 1000watt so far everything is great. Heat under control 79 to 85 going to flower at about 14'' inches. 6 plants what do you think I will get off that?


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Oct 31, 2010)

Heres Round #2 in a tent


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 31, 2010)

fRyDaYkNiGhT420 said:


> Now I have a 3x3x6 with 1000watt so far everything is great. Heat under control 79 to 85 going to flower at about 14'' inches. 6 plants what do you think I will get off that?


2-4 oz per plant possibly. It really also depends on strain, how much root production when converted to 12/12, temps, etc... What pics you want?


----------



## smithy13 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey peoples im not a new member but im technicly new i was using my mobile phone to look at this site but that packed in got a pc n the net on now so all is gd actually able to see the site properly    iv started a gro journal 2   

peace

Smithy13


----------



## BeanZyBoo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Every1 really like the forum and glad to be a part of it


----------



## mijobe (Nov 1, 2010)

goto toronto420 seed bank and follow his instructions, works well


----------



## gnslngr (Nov 1, 2010)

What up everyone. complete newb looking for help. heard a good review of the site so im here to try and find my answers. see you out there


----------



## dekard421 (Nov 2, 2010)

Brand new to this board and to growing! Ordered seeds, germinated, now on week 3 in my newly built grow closet. I have all the newbie jitters and hope reading this forum helps.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 2, 2010)

fRyDaYkNiGhT420 said:


> I think CFL's are good to learn plant behavior. The lower powered lights seem to be more forgiving.
> 
> I made the mistake of switching from a CFL to 1000 watts in the middle of flowering. I burnt the heck out of my sour d hince the toasted leaves in the photos. One thing I learn tho as soon as I put the plants under the 1000 watt the buds just started swellling up like crazy.
> 
> ...


Nice for a 'first grow'. Had a few situations, looks like you handled them.

Marijuana will always lose about 75% of the weight during the drying process, that has nothing to do with the kind of lights. 

You stated it lost it in 3 days, that tells me you have it at too high of a temperature, or some other speed drying condition, it should take closer to 7 days and that is just to dry it, then the curing process can begin. 

Yes you can post a pic directly into your post, page 130 of this thread has one explanation, there are many others in this thread.

Question, the height you have to work with is 6'. Do you think that could be a problem? VV


----------



## MadPirate (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey all, I am going to be growing indoors in about a month. Currently studying and thankful for all the info.


----------



## fivle123 (Nov 2, 2010)

hi im new 2 this have posted a thread need sum help thanks


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 2, 2010)

Saw a pc grow box and got hooked on the idea. I have a 26.5" tall tower on the way and bubbaliscious and short Ryder seeds on the way. Going to do a dwc hydro grow and am looking forward to learning as much as possible here. Pc grow box Addicts unite!


----------



## PrettyPixie (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm glad to be here & I hope to learn a lot. I'm a medical marijuana user who has chronic pain. My husband is my "caregiver" so he's the one who's licensed to grow. Things sure have changed since way back in the day (80's/90's) lol. The sheer volume of new strains blows my mind! It's amazing. Take it easy, ~Pixie


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello folks. Googled some really good growing advice that originated from this site and figured I'd join. I'm in the process of getting some Blackjack seeds going. This will be my third grow. My first one was excellent but I didn't know it was a Sativa (gifted from a friend) and it took over my grow area. Turned out some pretty good buds though. Excellent smoke. Second grow was a bust. All male. Started googling and found some great advice, so.. here I am. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know folks and sharing some great times.


----------



## Rach (Nov 4, 2010)

So im freaking out this is my first grow and I am doing hydroponics and everything was goin fine then I got bugs and I still am not sure 100% what they are but I went to the store for hydroponics and asked them and bought a bug killer that was suppost to be safe and now my plants look like they are dying, the leaves are brown and dried out, Im not sure if its chemical burns or what but it happended pretty much overnite after I sprayed it...help please...oh and Im just getting into the bloom cycle been bout 13 days so far and the spray I used is a 3 in 1 garden spray made by Safer brand...


----------



## oregon boy (Nov 4, 2010)

What up y'all? I'm completly green to growing green. I just bought a setup second hand, 1000watt lamp, aero cloner, air filter, and some other misc. items. Would apreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.getitfromtheearth (Nov 4, 2010)

WHAT IT DO EVERYBODY? First time grower trying to do my thing. Couple of problems I need help with. Some of my plants are turning yellow, I'm giving them 600/ppm of FloraNova. I think I'm about a Month to a Month and 1/2 in ok maybe two month in. How Frequently should I be watering and about how tall should they be? Right now I'm working with a 1000 watt hps 3' high, their in 5gal buckets posted up in the closet. Can someone explain to me what might be going on. Oh and the holes are drilled 2" up on the side...


----------



## K062706 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello my name is K062706 and am an alcoholic --- Wait woops wrong forums.. hey whats up everyone! this is K062706 but you can call me K062 , am here to grow and educamate myself.


----------



## Felipe Filop (Nov 5, 2010)

just lookin for some tips, I'm goin' to Amsterdam this December just wonderin' what the law is like there now?? and leave the names of any recommended coffeshops  thanks


----------



## GrowingExpert (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is Andrew. Ive been lurking here for a while, decided it was about time to make an account. I do work for Hydroworld, but i'm not here to be a salesman. Just here to give and take some knowledge.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 6, 2010)

Rach said:


> So im freaking out this is my first grow and I am doing hydroponics and everything was goin fine then I got bugs and I still am not sure 100% what they are but I went to the store for hydroponics and asked them and bought a bug killer that was suppost to be safe and now my plants look like they are dying, the leaves are brown and dried out, Im not sure if its chemical burns or what but it happended pretty much overnite after I sprayed it...help please...oh and Im just getting into the bloom cycle been bout 13 days so far and the spray I used is a 3 in 1 garden spray made by Safer brand...


Pictures are required for intelligent answers. You are going to have to chill out a little and give us some more information.

It could be that you have a nutrient problem, it could be that your lights were too close to the plants when you sprayed them. A picture would answer that question? VV


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello all! My name's Adam. I'm a Taurus and I like long walks on the beach and talking about philosophy.....wait.....never mind, just call me Delta.

I'm moving to MI in Jan. to get my card so I don't have to worry about being persecuted by the Man anymore. I've been growing for 12 years, 6 years for medicinal reasons. I've grown in just about every media and light configuration possible...except LED... so, come January, I am starting a full LED Perpetual Garden. Look for my grow blog in the coming months for definitive results for the LED vs HID debate.

And if any of you guys/gals are into DSM, hit me up. I love talkin' shop.


----------



## BrianH (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey wassupp, the names Brian and I'm from NYC! I've been token for 12 years now ( I'm 21) and really got into MJ. I've been learning everything I can since! Just on here to meet some new cool tokers and learn as much as this site offers to teach. Happy Smoking!


----------



## BlueTux (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking around a while now reading as much as I can on growing indoors. I have a tremendous amount to learn but I can't wait any longer to get something going. I have no experience growing anything but this fascinates me. Something about the creation and cultivation excites me. That sound weird? I actually don't smoke all that much any more but I want to try my hand at growing some quality. I'm pretty sure everything around me is junk and I want to see if I can grow something that is comparatively better.*

Last Sunday I ordered some amnesia lemon seeds and hopefully they are on their way safely to me. I'm highly considering buying the dual spectrum stealth hydro unit. I've done my research and I completely understand that I could build something similar cheaper. That's not me though. I would end up back at the store 30 times and still end up with a three legged chair. I'm thinking that with that going for me, no experience and limited space that the stealth hydro is where I'll end up.*

I already (of course) have questions  I can list them in another section if that's better but here they are if this is ok.*

The closet I'm going to use is also in use for storage and has a sub pump in there with it. Is that going to be ok or cause me issues? Might be easy to dump the water but I'm wondering if I have more chance of bugs with it there. I have about 30 inches by 30 inches and 6 feet straight up to work with. There is a little more room to work with but I'm leaving space to walk around it. Is that going to be enough room? I don't plan on doing six plants at a time as I've read that it's not really made for that plus being new I don't want to hose up six plants at once.

When the seeds get here what do I do with them until I'm ready for them? Just place in something dark in the fridge? I gotta tell you the more I read about germination the more it worries me. I'm reading a lot of people not getting a good success rate and these seeds weren't that cheap for me to not even get them to sprout. The stealth hydro comes with rockwool but that seems to be less than 100% for most posts I'm reading. Should I go a different route? I don't really want to have to buy a bunch of additional things. Remember the three legged chair. I need experience and that means getting these guys to sprout.

Anyway I'm sure that's enough for now. Thank you all for everything. I've learned so much from you already. Roseman, you've got some extremely easy to read informative guides out there. I know there are others I should mention personally and I don't mean to leave you out, Rosemans guides just seem to be everywhere and everyone points you back to them. I'm sure during this adventure that I'll be thanking a lot more of you!

Any feedback, greetings, advice are greatly appreciated!

BlueTux

Note:/ I posted this on the bbubbleponis forum also since I've been using both sites for information. Thanks again.


----------



## mint1e (Nov 7, 2010)

hey ya, just saying im new and new to growing plants. i have read alot of grow dairy and guides but would still like some help/advice. i have started my own diray up here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/382743-first-grow-newbie-looking-any.html#post4876837. Any help would be great please give it a read.

mint1e


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 8, 2010)

BlueTux said:


> I have no experience growing anything but this fascinates me. Something about the creation and cultivation excites me. That sound weird?


Whoever thinks it's weird probably shouldn't be on this forum.

Please take a look at this post...I think you may be pleased with the information and it gives you a step-by-step guide on how to build everything: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-75.html#post1600736

Don't waste your money paying for any of those stealth hydro systems. Think of it this way, the less you pay for growing equipment, the more you'll be able to pay for various seed genetics. If money is not a factor then so be it. 

With the square footage you're speaking of it may be best for you to pursue a DWC (Deep Water Culture) method. There are step-by-step instructions for that too. Let me know if you're interested


----------



## kushroller09 (Nov 8, 2010)

hey wassp im a new member and i wnt 2 no the basic of growing my plant any advice i wnt 2 grow it in my closet if thats any help


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 8, 2010)

kushroller09 said:


> if thats any help


None whatsoever


----------



## mota13 (Nov 9, 2010)

hello everyone im new to this .i need to kno wat do i need to grow two plants ,wat kind of lights ,soil..etc i dont want to go to expensive to ..ps im groing it in my closet


----------



## 870420 (Nov 9, 2010)

kushroller09 said:


> hey wassp im a new member and i wnt 2 no the basic of growing my plant any advice i wnt 2 grow it in my closet if thats any help


 english, mother humper, do you speak it? LOL, i'm new too, but i HAVE read a book. just kiddin'


----------



## mike.d (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey there.

The name's Mike and I recently planted one seed to try out my equipment and test my luck with germination. This will be my first grow.

I will be posting my project in the general growing forum.

Just looking to get some help here and hopefully produce a successful yield!

-Mike


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 9, 2010)

mota13 said:


> hello everyone im new to this .i need to kno wat do i need to grow two plants ,wat kind of lights ,soil..etc i dont want to go to expensive to ..ps im groing it in my closet


Search through this forum for the many answers we've all found with just a simple search. I've been growing just over a year and I'm still looking for answers. Also, read this book \/\/\/


----------



## Erik Jones (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey guy's my name is P-nutt, better yet i'm a 30ish guy from Houston, just getting into the "grow-thing", looking to learn all I can, about this issue, holla at me if you have anything to say....... Chk my profile......


----------



## Linttrous Maximus (Nov 9, 2010)

My intro
New to site, yet seasoned in horticulture of God's plant. Started in college to have fun and make money, then I visited the mother land and it's coffee shops. After which I switched from production to breding. I have been out of the circle for a while, but am starting up again.


----------



## kushroller09 (Nov 9, 2010)

lol..naw i juz type fst man..i dnt lik to write stuff out on the computer i leave dat for my college studies


870420 said:


> english, mother humper, do you speak it? LOL, i'm new too, but i HAVE read a book. just kiddin'


----------



## yuriart10 (Nov 9, 2010)

My name's Yuri! I like chilling out, chatting and having fun! I can't wait to make new friends! I hope everyone will treat me nicely.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 9, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Search through this forum for the many answers we've all found with just a simple search. I've been growing just over a year and I'm still looking for answers. Also, read this book \/\/\/



and anything by Mel Frank and Robert Clarke


----------



## babybull34 (Nov 10, 2010)

Stopping by to say hello, fellow newbie to growing. Just started my first Auto grow. They are 3.5 weeks old now and doing great! At least I think so. I will start up a grow journal.


----------



## Mocka (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello all I am also new to the site and I have some plants growing in a fish tank with florescent lights leaned across the top. I am about 6 weeks in (or so I didn't expect these plant to make it so far wit so little. I am looking forward to what this forum & its people has to teach me.
<3 Mocka


----------



## traplay797 (Nov 11, 2010)

hello matth82003....everyone calls me porkchops..not really gettin much feedback on this site ..am i in the right place here or what >>


----------



## ditchweed (Nov 13, 2010)

hi all just getting ready to pluck my 2nd cfl grow. use 14-23w on a 3x3 all rom the top. works ok but I need some refining on the room. glad i found this site. I watched for a long time and grew my knowledge first!!! Now I finally got a little courage to register and post. I do have a question on the problems thread if anyone has some expert advise. https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/384279-hermie-question.html Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Twowheels (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi new here I found vaporizing and tube smoking to help with pain in my mouth and face from a front wheel coming of a bike. Wow it takes a lot to just type it even though it was back in 2003. Any how i now have a small room and have had a hard lesson with mites. This site is been great so far and really funny so thanks also new at this computer thing


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 14, 2010)

There is only one Great Lakes State and I live there, what part of the mitten are u in?? VV


----------



## kingkush416 (Nov 14, 2010)

hey ima a mad rookie i juss started growing and wasnt really plannin on it lol ..... so in august i put my thumb in the grow and put one purple afghan kush seed from hightimes mag. n a blueberry kush seed in the hole then i went to jail got back out november n i see a lil purple friend growing with sum bud on it !! lol so i brang her inside and put a clear bag over her wen i put her outside im tryning to save her i mean she went threw a really cold nite with sum fog shuld i use miracle grow or sumthing wat shuld i doto keep her goin !!??!!???!!


----------



## bailer (Nov 14, 2010)

now then. iam growing hydroponics just into flower. what is correct height for the lights to be from plant. i have two 600 watts can anyone help


----------



## Synnikol (Nov 14, 2010)

hey wassup ppls. ini are new to the forum but not so much to the gardening. ini call it "strawberry indoor horticulture" around here... legal purposes.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 14, 2010)

Synnikol said:


> hey wassup ppls. ini are new to the forum but not so much to the gardening. ini call it "strawberry indoor horticulture" around here... legal purposes.


You just made me sober trying to figure out what you said


----------



## ArgeMeBarge (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, Just signed up to the forum. Growing a "male" Green Crack in an aquarium set-up...attempting to Hermaphrodite it by increased nutrient levels during this growth stage, not sure if this will work. My friend has spider mites on all of his plants so I used an organic method to obliterate the bugs...there are two methods I know of One is Green Tea, freshly brewed and cooled. The other is regular plain old dish soap. This has enabled me to eradicate most pests on the majority of plants I have grown both indoor and outdoor. I'm noticing a mistake that he made with this plant...the soil is absolutely dripping. True, some varieties thrive in soaking wet conditions but from what I've found, a 3x a day misting promotes growth with watering no more than 3x a week . Anyway, like I said my experience with MJ is limited, a few plants over the years-- white widow, and Blueberry; respectively. My yields were not that good, but then again I was young. Anyways just wanted to introduce myself and say howdy.


----------



## thegreatgrumdini (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys i a newbie at growing ive just started my grow and i not sure about the gerination procces i have used,i just put the in peat pots and threw copost in i keeping it dap and its in y tent with the lights and fans going will this be ok? cheers


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Stoners...

I've been posting around but haven't introduced myself. I was looking for info on ventilation when I stumbled across this wonderful site with everything I needed to know. Thanks for that. So I started to grow again after my "friend" moved away and I didn't want to go through the hassle and paranoia of finding a new friend...if you get my drift. I decided to build my own grow tent, 6wide x 5 high x 20" deep, which although it's working fine, I think was a waste of time when you can buy a similar tent size wize for probably $30 more than I spent to build it. I've got about 400watts of CFL in there now, but I happened across a great craigslist deal for a 600 HPS/MH from someone who decided it wasn't for them. I'll put that in when I switch to flower.

Right now I've got 1 bagseed that I started as an experiment that I'm LSTing to let the real stuff catch up before switching to flower. I have a Kandy Kush and 3 KC Brains White going too. 1 week from now I switch to 12/12

I have some White Widow coming up next in the seeding tray and I'll be taking some clones before the switch. I think I'll try a SoG next time.

Just fyi, I'm an older grower, not AARP yet, but it's around the corner. I'm a guitarist, singer, writer and I have a CD that actually sells..I mean really, to people other than my mother...scary.

Anyway, thanks for all the help you've already given, and I hope to start giving back soon.


----------



## Toasty420 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey people, Toasty here. Never grew before but I'm planning on it very soon and with the help of this forum hopefully it'll be a success.


----------



## Kornathia (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey all, Korn here... just thought I would say hi and let ya know there is one more noob in here now.  Hopefully I can learn lots here (looks awesome so far from my quick browsing) and try my hand at becoming a green thumb. Anyways good to see all the top notch informative posts the experienced and knowledgable guys have shared with us. Thanks for the tips and pointers i can't wait to read more.


----------



## Grow daily (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi every one I've been reading alot and taking alot of notes thank you. I am a new grower as I speak I have a 125w cfl with 3 clone skunk 1 and purple I put them into 3gal pots with fox farm soil happy frog with fox farm nutes. Any help would help thank you


----------



## npg (Nov 15, 2010)

why does everyone add nutes did ur plants need them? fox farm nutes is that a soil?


----------



## moontree farmer (Nov 16, 2010)

Im new to the forum but not new to the site. I have been referring to this site for little over a year now for referencing my grow. I tried sending info once before and didnt have proper permission so this is a trial before the questions.


----------



## bailer (Nov 16, 2010)

hi all im new to this site and also to growing. i have posted before but no reply dont know if im doing it right as no good on computers.lol................i have a plant thats in flower by two weeks was needing to know how high the light should be off top of plant.hope someone gets this and can help....................cheers


----------



## MASS97 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello all, 

I've been reading ALOT!! Experimenting with bag seed for now, trying to work out all the kinks before getting "_my precious_" seeds!!
Thanks to all the contributors for spreading your wealth of accumulated knowledge to the rest off us!! Small cabinet grow set up, will let you all know how my pot plant propogation progresses!!


----------



## alexmax021 (Nov 16, 2010)

New here ...name is Alex and work at home 90% of the time. Hope to make it 100% as it is a lifestyle we should all be fortunate enough to maintain.
I live in USA and look forward to the benefits of being involved.


----------



## Dougey420 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi all new grower here in NorCal. I have one outdoor grow of two plants under my belt and started two clones indoor about 3.5 weeks ago. I have a Blue Dot and a Green Crack that I got from a Disp, very new and didnt notice the spider mite damage and infestation. So a couple weeks ago have to spray and isolate the totally sterilize my closet. Now back in the closet and full, happy and ready to flower. I will put on 12/12 fri and hope for the best.
My grow room is in a closet in my spare room sectioned off for Germ, Veg and flower areas. I have a 2x2 T-5 for germ, a 2x4 T-5 for veg and 2 150w HPS for flower. I have fans blowing for passive ventilation for now but ordered a 6" inline for exausting the heat and will use the centeral air for cooling or just open the window since winter is upon us. Right now the temp tops out at 84 but the Humidity drops to 41% so I think I will be getting a humidifier fir next veg. 
Nutes used and will be using as directed; Sensi-grow A&B, Sensi-bloom A&B, Big Bud, overdrive, earthjuice, and a couple more not sure of the names (white Shark? and another for the B's).
Anyway hope this turns out well, hell even if it doesnt its still a great hobby and you learn from your mistakes. I learned allot from my outdoor grow of 1 GDP and 1 Purple Kusk that both topped out at 5ft and gave me 1.5lbs of cured very purple smelling bud, Yum.I have been reading for days and cant wait to share some pics.


----------



## unrequitedband (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey guys im new here, Im setting everything up for my first grow and i could really use some help. I have some very important questions and i would really appreciate it if someone answered them for me. thanks.
1. My growroom is a big kinda garage thing. but I can insulate it very well. The problem im facing is i live at 3,500 feet altitude and winter just started and im worried if i bring the air in from outside i wont be able to heat it enough for my plants. I have three samll room heater and i was wondering if that would work to heat a 100 x 100 Square foot room. 
2. The room is attached to the house. could i vent and filter air in and out from the house to my grow room and back. THat way the plants would get the CO2 from everyone in the house and i could filter it so they wont smelll it when it comes back and it could save me a shitload on PG&e. PLease let me know what you think.
3. I have a 16-16-16 Fertilizer. and george cervantes says to put in 5%, but can i put in 7% and still be safe without burning. 
4. Can i plant my clones directly in 16-16-16 fertilized soil. 
5. George cervantes says the perfect ratio is 15-15-30, But i couldnt find anything that strong. the closest i got is 16-16-16 and im going to put a smashed up bananna at the roots for extra potassium. I was planning on maybe giving it some 18-18-24 Miracle grow after about a month of veg to boost them and then switch to miricle grow flowering for flowering. What do you think? 
6. If i decide to do a hydro pot as well just to test, could i plant my bubblegum kush in a container filled with marbles and pearl lite. and feed them a diluted 18-18-24 miricle grow solution every day for veg and just switch to the miricle grow flowering for flowering. will that work?
7. also can i reuse my soil after this crop and instead of re-fertilizing it can i just plant my new clones in and feed them the 18-18-24 miracle grow.
OKay please listen to my rationalizing. 15-15-30 is the perfect mixture. the closet thing i could get to that is 18-18-24. tahts only 3 points over the perfect ratio. which is nothing right? it should be fine. And could i put more solution on there if I use a buffer like more potassium or something???

PLease help me guys. Im sorry for all the questions. if you guys answer these ill be ready to grow! thanks guys!


----------



## lib (Nov 17, 2010)

i'm doing hydro at the min if you have any questions mate, be glad to help .. i'm using expanded clay pebbles and its a nice clean environment View attachment 1273291


----------



## Hippie Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

hey dudes and dudettes. new member here, just wanted to introduce myself and say high. i am a long soil time grower with 10+ yrs of expierence, but within the past couple years i've switched to hydro. im lookin foward to to sharing some of my knowledge and learning alot along the way.

Peave and love.

Hippie Smith


----------



## GotYouLooking (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all, just want to introduce myself to all. Im a new indoor grower and been reading a lot lately and decided to give it a try with some seeds i have from my bags. I took the seeds and placed them in soaking towels and into a ziplock bag they went, i left them for 3 days and found 3 little seedlings with 1 inch roots. So i went to home depot and grabed a bag of organic soil and they been slowly growing. Im using CFL's for now untill i learn more about all of this but they are 2 23W in the 6500k range or daylight. here are some pics tell me what you think. Also looking at setting up something that will give me the best yield out of my work. Currently living in an apartment so I've been thinking of a box or closet setup, which ever is easier to take care of any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks for listening and looking foward to post some updates.


----------



## TimD420 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi all, new here. Looking to learn and share (mostly learn) knowledge with the community. I have been familiar with cannabis for a few years, but am looking to grow these days so this is my branching out (so to speak). Coming from Michigan (US), am not a MMM patient however I might give that a shot if others seem to feel it's worth it.

Tim


----------



## sweetwild (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello all, I'm new here & I'm a complete virgin growing the buds, I've been doing a lot of homework. Just waiting for equipment then ready to grow ....very excited!


----------



## Joseph wilson (Nov 18, 2010)

My name is Joseph. I can't grow just yet, but if anyone knows anything about A) growing or B) starting a legal medicinal marijuana farm let me know. Thank you


----------



## bigbearrob (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi all I have been over looking the threads I want to thank the senior growers for helping the newbies such as myself. I Keep hearing our Pres say it time to go green I am truly taking his advice to the T or Tree hahahaha 

I also have a small place and safe place to grow I just want to do my best and help my brothers and sisters get and use their medicine.

My question is are there any 110 type light bulbs good for growing?

Keep Oregon green friend


----------



## freeupyourmaind (Nov 20, 2010)

hey
im new on the forum, im a human  

I grow to now few times from about 2 years


----------



## Itillen (Nov 20, 2010)

Howdy, just popped in here for the wealth of information. Getting ready to start a 600w x 2, 4x8 grow tent ScrOG Grow. Its my first grow so no doubt you will be seeing me around!


----------



## medicalMJP (Nov 20, 2010)

legal MMJ patient just trying to learn how to grow my own medicine. Not going to pay $30 a gram anymore. and thats for shwag ass shit. making the drug dealers and *dispensaries rich... *they don't care about *Compassionate* care by charging that fucked up amount.
I Have Muscular Dystrophy and use cannabis becuzz it WORKS, and loritabs turn you into a fuckin zombie. And that's just the way the GOV. DEA. FDA. and Medical industry wants you too be. hooked on their dope and if you don't... they bust you... need to band together and fight for our *Constitutional * rights.


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Nov 21, 2010)

This is my second grow. Check out the air pots. They were really easy to set up. The 1000 watt grow in a 3x3x6 Im getting ready to flower them at 12''. Do you guys think I have bitten off more that I can chew. Im hoping I can contain these ladies. BTW the white widow in the middle may be male. If it is male Im going to leave it and just have tons of seeds for a rainy day. 10 seeds for 100$ Is wrong. How many seeds would I get if the ww is male? If I flower them at 12'' you think they will have enough room.


----------



## amazingeviltom (Nov 21, 2010)

Just thought i would pop in to say hello to everyone. I am from the UK and it is illegal to grow here which is a shame, but i still am very interested in the whole thing. Hope everyone is well and thanks to everyone who has contributed to these boards as they are a wealth of information. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mark taylor (Nov 21, 2010)

I just harvested my first grow. It has a homegrown taste to it. Is there a way to prevent this in my next grow?


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Nov 21, 2010)

mark taylor said:


> I just harvested my first grow. It has a homegrown taste to it. Is there a way to prevent this in my next grow?


the best way to avoid this is to flush with water in the weeks before harvesting to get the nutes out ... then cure it after you harvest . Most agree that hanging the buds on the stem till the stems are kinda dry and will snap a bit instead of just just bending . then put it an airtight container and check it everyday to change the air . The buds will become wet again on the outside as moister comes to the surface.. you have to check daily ( a must ) If it gets moldy you could ruin your stash : ( The time frame for curing is still debated a bit but most seem to consider it smokable after no new moister shows up and its evenly dried. I would try rolling a joint of it and if it taste good and the joint stays lit - its ready : ) btw most keep it in a cooler dark place to cure 

Good luck on the next harvest - hope this helps abit


----------



## mark taylor (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info, will let everyone know how it works


----------



## Artijade (Nov 21, 2010)

What's crackin ? I'm new here and I'm on my first grow I got 3 plants at about 2 weeks old since they broke the soil ill be posting plenty of threads with questions thanks for havin me


----------



## tokin9 (Nov 21, 2010)

hey im new and im germinating my first plant. the shell has cracked and i can see white inside. im using the paper towel method and was gonna grow in my closet. im using a fluoresnt with a cfl and a heat light for reptiles. i only have one bagseed. any suggestions?


----------



## emilyblunt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi guys. It's been a long time since I last visited this forum so I don't know if I've already posted on this thread. Anyway my name's Emily and I'm new here. I have my own garden of weed which I am very proud of but I am no expert. I still want to know more about Marijuana growing and cultivation. I have lots of stuff to learn and this forum is very informative. )


----------



## zorodeltoro (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everybody. I'm at my first grow so excuse my cfl's. Will upgrade next time. Had a decision that this first grow will be all about learning from mistakes. Till now I've been vegging with 14/10 lights. Dumb I know so when I realized that I' already flowering I just switched to 12/12 and well see what we'll get. Guess around 1/4 oz per plant with my current setup.

Some help needed:

1. In the attached pics is it a male ?
2. Will NPK 1.5-2-4 be ok for flowering ? I started vegging with NPK 3-1.5-3 and have Nitro burns all over. Just water for now.
3. I have 2 sq foot growing area with 4 plants and 10000 lumens mixed 6400k and 2700k.


----------



## Widowess (Nov 22, 2010)

i got 5 white widow there,germinated the seeds put them in lil pots under a 400w son agro light hps approx 30 inches from now seedlings,4 of them are fine growing second pair of razor leaves buh one is not growing.Also slight yellowing of outer leaf,raised the light thought that was it.Any help please???


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Nov 22, 2010)

ha check how old this thread is...


----------



## buddahman420 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys,
Just introducing myself to the community.
I love the site, Lots of help.
Check out my threads plz
Toke one for me =))


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 23, 2010)

zorodeltoro said:


> View attachment 1283112View attachment 1283113View attachment 1283114View attachment 1283115View attachment 1283117View attachment 1283118View attachment 1283119View attachment 1283120View attachment 1283122Hi everybody. I'm at my first grow so excuse my cfl's. Will upgrade next time. Had a decision that this first grow will be all about learning from mistakes. Till now I've been vegging with 14/10 lights. Dumb I know so when I realized that I' already flowering I just switched to 12/12 and well see what we'll get. Guess around 1/4 oz per plant with my current setup.
> 
> Some help needed:
> 
> ...


They're all males as far as the close-up pictures are concerned


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello RIU - I was a Mod at 420magazine in my past life... now I'm just a humble member here, and will do my best to help others with their grow problems.


----------



## zorodeltoro (Nov 24, 2010)

The close-ups are on one plant only. RIP was nice though. Looks like I've got another male coming and will be left with 3 ladies


----------



## verysneaky (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey im new here, been lurking for a while and growing for even longer. Im on a quest to make everything better than it is so that these nor cal high quality needs are met.

I love the information here so hopefully I can benefit and help others from my experience


----------



## TimGBR (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey everyone. Just signed in for the first time (though, I've come across the site many times on google). Just coming to the end of my first grow and wanted to say thank you to all the community here that posted their collective knowledge to help me grow some beautiful mj. I look forward to learning more from you guys and giving my 2 cents whenever possible. Thanks again.


----------



## alberts (Nov 25, 2010)

new and just letting my name float


----------



## JonnnyPColeman (Nov 25, 2010)

yoooooo! what's up RIUrs? I've been reading/researching on here for a while and figured since I'm gonna start my first grow within this next month that I should introduce myself. DIY PC scrog grow 1-2 plants. Still gathering the last bit of supplies for everything/waiting on everything to ship. I'm going to start a journal probably tommorra or the next day and I'll throw up some pics of everything. I'm stoked to start and to be a part of the community.

--JC


----------



## chefgreen (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey what's up guys and girls chefgreen here been cooking up buds for a few years downsized major so I feel posting on here is ok. will throw up some pics. Of my new grow if I can help in anyway I will try. Looking for input as well always can learn something new. Grow indoor and use soil geuss I'm old school alittle to all the hydro guys now ah_days. Hope everyone had a good turkey day ! Peace


----------



## CallMeBen (Nov 26, 2010)

I've never fell so much in love with a forum before. Thumbs up to the geniuses who created this forum and thumbs up for the members who keep it active!

You'll hear more about me soon enough, believe me.

I just ordered a dozen medical, outdoor, indoor and feminized seeds though I'm not 100% sure what the best process to grow is? message me up fellows, I live in Toronto!


----------



## zorodeltoro (Nov 26, 2010)

What could cause the top leaves turn white ? The bottom are burned from a long ago. Thought it could be nute burn and flushed them. They were vegging for 4 weeks and switched to 12/12 a week ago. 
View attachment 1289664View attachment 1289665View attachment 1289666View attachment 1289667View attachment 1289668View attachment 1289669View attachment 1289670View attachment 1289671


----------



## 1oldgoat (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi all! I've been lurking here for a few months now and must say, there's a wealth of knowledge here. Although I've been around MJ since the early 70's, I quit using 23 years ago. I now find myself starting a medical grow for a friend. I'm going full on organic as I have a farm, which over the years has accumulated 20 tons (or more) of compost. My grow started with me following the instructions of an "experienced" grower and after watching my babies stagnate, while they sat in drink cups for a month and having no nutrients added while using T8 lights, I said f&%k that and put them in 2 gallon pots under HPS and started them on compost tea. What they have done in the last 1.5 weeks is amazing. I'll be using Uncle Bens topping technique, as I have limited head room. I'll be post pics in another post.


----------



## baggie boy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys n gals, just introducing myself to the world of cannabis cultivation, got a problem. the leaves on 2 of my 5 plants have changed colour, like a 2 tone varigated colour. The other 3 look fine and the 2 in question are budding well, would just like to know what im doing wrong. Cheers guys.


----------



## baggie boy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys, how you all doing?. just trying out some cannabis cultivation and have a bit of a problem. I;ve got 5 plants in a grow room and i water them all from the same source using the same nutes, the problem is i've got 2 plants that have got 2 - tone leaves (green n yellow), the plants are otherwise healthy and budding well (4 weeks) any ideas? cheers guys


----------



## drunknb (Nov 27, 2010)

What up, I'm db. I've been doing research regarding bubbleponics for the last few months and have run across this site multiple times...so I figured I'd join  I just completed my DIY 4-plant system, thoroughly enjoyed building it too! Getting ready to germ some Headband here momentarily, I appreciate the info up in this place and I'll try to conitribute too. Till then...

vap on my friends,
db


----------



## Nick Fong (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm Nick. I'm currently a freshman in college and am researching the different techniques to get my indoor hydroponic setup started next year. I decided to join to get some advice from more experienced growers. 

At the moment I'm studying Economics. I hope to learn much and prosper from my time here.


----------



## blodrobro (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Hey what uuuup.. alrdy posted a couple of nub threads.. I have been avidly researching, but as i actually go through the process, I find myself needing some tips from experienced growers. I really have enjoyed the past 1.5 months vegging out my first plants. Glad you all are here! Hope we can all be friends


----------



## thebroker (Nov 28, 2010)

how we doing guys need sum little tips really just set up a samll grow 1 swiss cheese and 1 short ryder got ak48 and double gum.
only just dropped the seeds cheese n shorty yesterday gonna do the ak and double gum tuesday as no soil and this snows muder aha.
right im using a 125w dual spectrum bulb is this enough to get me throo to nice buds with 4 week veg 8 week flowering ?
TIPS GUYSSSS ?


----------



## James Youngblood (Nov 28, 2010)

*What's Up Rollitup?!*

My name is Jimmy, I'm a long time watcher first time poster. Been doing a lot of research to start this hobby of growing some fine herb, and I've found this is the place to be. Right now I'm working with three bag sproutlings under some CFL lighting and computer fan for circulation. Nothing fancy just a "I can do that" grow. 

I'm waiting on my aero-system to arrive so I can experiment with that, any helpful hints, tips, or tricks are GREATLY appreciated. ( Budget Savvy Tips LOL)

Thanks guys, 
Jimmy


----------



## CantaSlaus (Nov 28, 2010)

Like others my treasure map kept pointing to various posts here. Long time lurker, first time poster. I have already gleened so much from here and hope to at least ask questions that make people laugh


----------



## 3rdCoastGrower (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello,
I just got approved for my Mi. MMJ card. Im a 1st time grower. I currently have 2 plants, one week into flower.


----------



## SmokeaWeed (Nov 29, 2010)

Um hey guys im new to the whole weed smoking thing im 14 haha and my friend gave me 5 grams of freshly cut weed buds and i was wondering can i keep them in like a tin kind of thing it has a lid and stuff or do i have to have it in a jar?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 30, 2010)

Well.......Smokeaweed, now that you have admitted you are 14, the mods will have to ban you to protect the site. You must have missed the age limit thingy huh? VV


----------



## Toby Flenderson (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm pretty glad I registered here, from what common word is telling me, you guys have quite alot of members.


----------



## baggie boy (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi OB1, i'm a new member here i recently posted and said hi. I've got a bit of a problem, i've got 5 plants in a grow tent, they all get watered from the same source with the same ammount of nutes but 2 of them have gdeveloped two toned leaves. Any ideas?


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 1, 2010)

baggie boy said:


> Hi OB1, i'm a new member here i recently posted and said hi. I've got a bit of a problem, i've got 5 plants in a grow tent, they all get watered from the same source with the same ammount of nutes but 2 of them have gdeveloped two toned leaves. Any ideas?


Who me? Can you post some pictures?


----------



## staticdrop (Dec 1, 2010)

cool site. seems way more chill than grasscity. cant wait to brush up on some knowledge again


----------



## Trif (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm Trif. Sup y'all?


----------



## JDoogg (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm JDoogg I'm a ganja lova and I'm new to growing . I'm currently growing a auto-flowering sweet dwarf in a PC grow box made with a buddy of mine. He told me about this forum and convinced me in joining it. I don't know if it already exists here one but I started a thread about dwarfs so any tips you could give me about them would be nice. 

Happy smoking!


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello internet people, first post ever, figure I'd say hi, although I started with "hello," but there's a "hi" in there somewhere too. Anyways, I'm reletively new to growing, had a seedling get some good progress, until it's container fell down and broke it's main stem and it got infected. Tragic death really, slow and inevitable from what I could tell, one before it had a similar death, my fingernail accidentally cut part of the stem, it turned brown from that spot and died. That was months ago though, no more tears (exept late at night) and I've decided to try again. Unfortunatly, it's winter, so it may be tougher. I'm germinating a few seeds now, paper towels, some are already in soil cause I saw a little root, it's going pretty slow though. Still waiting for something to sprout, the tension is killing me, but I have high hopes. also I forget how many days it's been, I have a horrible sleep schedule, days get blended. anywho, nice to have a place to rant about such things when ranting is appropriate, and also a place to ask important or annoying questions about this kind of stuff. anyway, talk to you strangers soon, whenever I think of a question, that is. Legalize it!


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 2, 2010)

I absolutely love and hate this site. Love it for the info. Hate it cause I now Know how bad I started my first grow. Oh well what's a new-b gonna do. I haven't smoked in ten years but recently decided to start again. And since I was toke'n once more why not give a grow a try. So I am now the proud and very much concerned parent of 10 Platinum OG's one Midnight Kush and a TrainWreck. All of the kozy under a 1kw Hps and 8 3ft HO T5's. They lived under the T5 for 3wks untill I potted them last week. At wich timeI discovered a spider mite infestation. That would also be about the time I over did the bug be gone and tried todrown the roots (flush) after over nute'n em prior to transplant. Now all are in recovery mode and most likely gonna be just fine, as long as I read before I act. Though I have my doubts as to weather or not the Train is gonna make it. We'll see.


----------



## Kaylyn (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi! New to growing and the site. About 2 months ago I recieved a couple of plants from a friend and transferred them into 50/50 soil and pearlite. In the past weeks they have not been growing well so I decided to transfer them into a different media. I decieded to come up and build an entire new system with hydroponics. I am using hydroton with a drip system. The area of the space the plants are taking up is about 9 sq ft. As of right now I have the lights 12/12 on and off. My setup is basic but it works for me. I have been putting nutrients in the water and have been using home and garden base A and B. Since I have transplanted they have grown much in the past couple of days. The only thing I am worried about is the lighting. I do not think there are getting enough as they should. I bought basic plant lights from Ace Hardware (65 watt) I know I do not have the correct lights, but am trying to save the money. Which lights would work best for me? How many times should they be watered a day? And if anybody has other suggestions....thanks!


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Kaylyn said:


> Hi! New to growing and the site. About 2 months ago I recieved a couple of plants from a friend and transferred them into 50/50 soil and pearlite. In the past weeks they have not been growing well so I decided to transfer them into a different media. I decieded to come up and build an entire new system with hydroponics. I am using hydroton with a drip system. The area of the space the plants are taking up is about 9 sq ft. As of right now I have the lights 12/12 on and off. My setup is basic but it works for me. I have been putting nutrients in the water and have been using home and garden base A and B. Since I have transplanted they have grown much in the past couple of days. The only thing I am worried about is the lighting. I do not think there are getting enough as they should. I bought basic plant lights from Ace Hardware (65 watt) I know I do not have the correct lights, but am trying to save the money. Which lights would work best for me? How many times should they be watered a day? And if anybody has other suggestions....thanks!


High Kaylyn - Look at the light kits from HTG supply if you want to get a decent light cheap. I'd go with a 400 HPS setup for around $130. If you want to stick with hardware store stuff, get a bunch of CFLs, some 2800 K (yellow light for flowering) and some 5500 K or above ( bluish light for vegetative growth).

I only water when my container feels light - It shoulld be large enough that you can go several days between waterings.


----------



## stickystink (Dec 3, 2010)

*hi im new to this forum stuff, have been wanting to join one for a long time, and then i can get help wiv my grow, because a lot of you are probably keen gardeners too! well to its 3 weeks into veg, and the leaves are going yellowy in the middle but new leaves are ok for a while and it only seems to attack the layer beneath it(of leaves) it is really green elsewhere and looks good but with thin leaves ph is 7, but ive been told it could be to molist at the root zone not sure so i ordererd some epsom salts for a magnesium deficiency and some clay pebbles to help with the drainage, also i changed some soil , as not to disturbe the rest of the palnt but it was quite damp. I have made my growroom out of a cardboard box with mylar allround the heat is mostly stable around 77c but having troubles with the humidity, seems dry 35% any tips? if i can ill put a picture on for you to see, thanxz*


----------



## hrtroy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello I am April.. nice to meet you all


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Dec 4, 2010)

hrtroy said:


> Hello I am April.. nice to meet you all


Hi April - welcome to RIU


----------



## makiboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello RIU forum! this is my first post, I found your site while looking for info for growing and found lots of good write ups and had to sign up. I'll be starting my second grow this Dec, i had previously been caught by my parents when I was younger and never perused that again, but that was 8 years ago. I'm now a medical patient/sushi chef/student accumulating grow equipment for my first serious grow. I'll be growing 12 plants in a 8x4 tent, 1000w cool tube, 6" inline fan and carbon filter. I have been thinking about doing a coco soil setup but I'm not sure what proportions to use of each i.e. coco and potting mix? or just a blend of coco coarseness?.... There is a lot of info out there, so much that it can be a bit overwhelming at times, but I hope for the best! Time to go back to the grow forum and do my homework. 

once i start my grow i'll post pics and possible video

thanks


----------



## Synnikol (Dec 4, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> You just made me sober trying to figure out what you said


lmao! ini = I and I = Me, "strawberry indoor horticulture" = hydroponics gardening.

anything else? dont want to kill the high...


----------



## reese (Dec 4, 2010)

looking to grow commercialy and wanting to know the system to grow in the veg state and the best system in flower state, trying to do like a pound every other week.heard ebb and flo is easy and i want something for a beginner.


----------



## Snapple235 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey all, I'm a new guy in Jersey. I've been kinda growing and am making the jump from autoflower back to photoperiod and I want to do it up right. I started a threat to(hopefully) get some help. I'm open to advice and new ways of thinking, but I don't have a lot of money and can't do construction projects in my apartment.

Thanks!


----------



## WotEvaYouWant (Dec 5, 2010)

Can anyone give me advice on my journal entry pls,i put a few pics up to help plz


----------



## keefe catcher (Dec 5, 2010)

what up i'm keefe, i'm just about to try my hand in growing and lately have just been reading all about hydroponics and what that includes, i think i've settled on building an aeroponics system because from what i've read that results in the best yield, but i'm a little worried about the maintenance that the sprayers might need i have thought up some plans for a system and if anyone what to critique them or just see my plans just hit me up and ill draw them into the computer


----------



## bud monsta (Dec 5, 2010)

safe people this is bud monsta,been readin this forum for a while now and thought id join to learn and give advice to other growers.i have done 3 grows so far and i am currently growing speacil kush, big bang and sweet tai.will be posting some pics when i get a camera lol.peace.


----------



## rollin in grass (Dec 5, 2010)

wassup its rollin in grass and i like to roll in ridiculous copius amounts of dank grass, basically came here cuz everything i looked up on google sent me here. im part of the official TGA Crew so i hope to have a good stay here and learn alot


----------



## Ato (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome website! I come here everytime I need info!


----------



## tommiD (Dec 6, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Well, hello rip ppl


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

Studying the grows on this site allowed me to do this for my first grow.
View attachment 1308035
day 30 flower
Thanks for everyone's help

​


----------



## Bryce Robinson (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Watsup guys I live in South Africa Planning on doing my first grow next year. Any ideas on which strains would be good for this area? I live on the coast and it's very warm and humid during summer. Great site and awesome people. Peace


----------



## txtreat (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello new to Aubrey


----------



## Bill Nuce (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

first time grower in-doors starting from seeds.

need tips on all areas

harley bill


----------



## dnqu8 (Dec 7, 2010)

hey guys, im doing my first legit grow that i can actually keep until harvest. and i have been growing it for a little over 2 months. i have read that during veg stage your supposed to have 18 hours of light and 6 hours of dark, i have been keeping it on 16 and 8 by accident for the past month at least, i dont plan on flowering for a couple more weeks at least should i switch the lights to 18/6 for the last few weeks/ month or will the change put too much stress and should i just keep it until the 12/12 switch?


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bill Nuce said:


> Hi,
> 
> first time grower in-doors starting from seeds.
> 
> ...


First tip for new growers is to not overwater - it's the most common way to kill young plants. Wait until your pot feels very light.

Second tip is to not spend money on nutrients - there are many cheap ways to supply them. Look up OC+ controlled release fertilizer. 

Third tip - make your first major purchase a good grow light like a 400HPS and a good exhaust system like a 6" fan / carbon filter combo. Always go big with the exhaust system so you can use a fan controller to reduce the speed and noise.


----------



## baggie boy (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi again OB1, been working stupid hrs, will get some pics on asap, thanks for replying.


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 7, 2010)

baggie boy said:


> Hi again OB1, been working stupid hrs, will get some pics on asap, thanks for replying.


No problem - hope I can help.


----------



## Herbgrinders (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi all, have been lurking the forum for a while and finally decided to jump in. Really great info and looking forward to discussing.


----------



## brer (Dec 7, 2010)

Joining up here to gather and share knowledge , hope to chat to some of you nice people out there 
Have been reading here before , so thank you all , past and present


----------



## Kashmir647 (Dec 7, 2010)

great site, excited about furthering my education, thanks in advance


----------



## zorodeltoro (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## zorodeltoro (Dec 8, 2010)

View attachment 1312440View attachment 1312441View attachment 1312442View attachment 1312443


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 8, 2010)

zorodeltoro said:


> View attachment 1312440View attachment 1312441View attachment 1312442View attachment 1312443


It looks like they've been in 12/12 for about two weeks, but there's really not sufficient light - get those CFLs as close as you can to the plants without them touching, and add as many as you can afford.

I'd guess another six weeks till harvest - but you can be sure by getting a 60x microscope and looking at the color of your trichomes - they will all have clear tops now, but turn cloudy and then amber when they are done. For more "up" effects harvest when the trichs are cloudy, and for more "couch-lock" effects wait till at least half are amber.


----------



## txtreat (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello how can I find a reply to a question I asked?


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 8, 2010)

txtreat said:


> Hello how can I find a reply to a question I asked?


Mostly you have to wait or find a very active thread if you want quick responses.

As for your cannabutter question, I'd guess it didn't get hot enough inside the mason jar, or didn't lose enough water to absorb the THC.

Personally, I'm not a big fan of edibles - even when I do feel something, I don't really like it.


----------



## zorodeltoro (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## johanwhite (Dec 8, 2010)

I want to know about how to grow this Marijuana plant. I have brought up other mini plants like money plant. Hello everybody on this forum.I am a newly joined member to this forum. I am sure that this forum will be very useful to me.


----------



## pdtuladhar (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello everyone, i m from Kathmandu Nepal. I got a few babes shooting up will need your advice from all you fantastic people see you round and thanks for all the post


----------



## AZCOTJG (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm new here and checking in, been reading a bunch of threads trying to get a feel for growing indoors. Smoked for year when I was younger and now have legitimate need for some smoke and AZ just passed the law so its good timing.


----------



## james jo (Dec 8, 2010)

any info on using rotay atomizers ?


----------



## newgrower123 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new in this or any forum:
I have a question, I have grown a few really good plants then I started having a problem. My last 5 plants have looked great, big buds smells good but when harvest time comes , no potiency. I'm growing White Widow seeds I bought from a good supplier,I use Miracle gro potting soil, some manure, a hand full of powdered lime and perlite in a 3 gallon container. I grow in a 3x4 well ventilated closet with a 400 hps light. I water when the soil is crusty on top, I use distiled water. No potiency, and I have buds the size of my forearm, what am I doing wrong, what should I be checking.


----------



## Moguada (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello everyone, I live in south florida and am planning on using an aerogarden for my first grow, i'm sure soon I will need advice but for now I'm just gonna be getting acquainted with the forum and such, blay10


----------



## tom2503 (Dec 9, 2010)

View attachment 1314233View attachment 1314232View attachment 1314231View attachment 1314230View attachment 1314229View attachment 1314228View attachment 1314227View attachment 1314226View attachment 1314224View attachment 1314221



hello everyone can anyone help I'm not shore what is wrong with these plants any help appreciated


----------



## HighDeeman (Dec 9, 2010)

whats up. its pronounced high D man.


----------



## MotoMan222 (Dec 9, 2010)

New guy here. Looking forward to finding my way around and learning something.


----------



## Watts215 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey all! New here searching for insight and input. It's great that many like minded adults gather here and offer up a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## ken 2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

hello all just like to say what a brilliant site this is and can find everything you will ever need to grow great crops thanks everyone whos posted all this good information peace


----------



## brajangles (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a white widow x sage I received as a cutting. It is 12 inches tall and looking good. I want to keep it as mother. The days are hot here and getting longer. I have been putting it in the direct sun by day and under fluorescents at night with a slow fan in a cupboard. I believe its an indoor, so got to thinking it might be better under the lights 24/7.? Also, I have some outdoor, does them being in the hot shade or under the direct sun make any difference?


----------



## hmaryjane001 (Dec 11, 2010)

High,
My name is Maryjane and I am new to this forum. I have two plants that I am starting with. I am in cold climate so all is done indoors which is a real challenge as I lived in Arizona 30 years and would grow outside and cover with bamboo. Now it's legal and I am having hell with spidermites. I grow tomatoes every year and sell them in the spring but the plants will have to be moved I am afraid. I just started 12/12 on lighting to flower after getting rid of mites. *Used the organic recipe from this site and it makes me sneeze but is doing the job. I was using nemo oil but it was just temporary fix. Bleaching my greenroom this week and hopefully that will be the end of it. Any advise is more than welcomed! Using Tigerbloom hoping for better buds. Thanks!


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 11, 2010)

hmaryjane001 said:


> High,
> My name is Maryjane and I am new to this forum. I have two plants that I am starting with. I am in cold climate so all is done indoors which is a real challenge as I lived in Arizona 30 years and would grow outside and cover with bamboo. Now it's legal and I am having hell with spidermites. I grow tomatoes every year and sell them in the spring but the plants will have to be moved I am afraid. I just started 12/12 on lighting to flower after getting rid of mites. *Used the organic recipe from this site and it makes me sneeze but is doing the job. I was using nemo oil but it was just temporary fix. Bleaching my greenroom this week and hopefully that will be the end of it. Any advise is more than welcomed! Using Tigerbloom hoping for better buds. Thanks!


I wish I had organic advice for you, but the only thing I've found that actually gets rid of mites is Hot Shot No Pest Strips. You don't have to use them for long - put them in a plastic bag after a couple of weeks so you don't breathe the fumes.

Now that I think about it, pyrenthins are organic and they work a bit better than Neem... but I'd hate to smoke the stuff. At least NoPestStrips do not get on the plant.


----------



## Hatshikkiedee (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello everyone, I recently stumbled upon this blog. I looked through it for 10 minutes and knew that I found mecca.

First of all I'd like to say PROPS to the people who type life in this fantastic knowledge-exchanging-medium. 

Secondly, I was wondering if it is possible (and more importantly, useful) to take 2 or several sproutlings (or clones) and plant their relatively immature roots about 1 or 2 centimeter away from eachother and create a monster-mother-plant for cloning purposes.

I got the idea when I thought about a pair of tree's that I'd seen a while back that had grown into one another- like they melted into each-other at about 2.5 meters from the ground up.
I hope to do the same thing with my MJ.

I need a few more months until I got the clones to spare for this experiment and since I simply couldn't wait to get my hands on this info I thought I'd throw it on Rollitup.

Is there anyone out here who has experience with the concept of "fusing" several plants into 1?

Any comments would be greatly appreciated!
I intend to experiment with this concept when I got the excess clones and with some luck, if I'm successful, post my journal on Rollitup.

Peace,
Hatshikkiedee


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hatshikkiedee said:


> Hello everyone, I recently stumbled upon this blog. I looked through it for 10 minutes and knew that I found mecca.
> 
> First of all I'd like to say PROPS to the people who type life in this fantastic knowledge-exchanging-medium.
> 
> ...


You will stunt plants if you try to grow them that close together - the roots will not have enough space. If you want a plant to look like that, FIM cut it and then take the four branches and weave. 

I would keep multiple plants at least a foot away from each other at the bases. Roots don't like crowding...


----------



## Goose42 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I am new to this forum and just wanted to say Hi and thanks! There is so much helpful information on here I almost didn't know where to begin. I am going to be starting another 4 bucket DWC within the next 30 days (just moved in) and I'm really excited to track and share the experience on here. Any strong opinions on stand alone buckets vs. a connected system with a res? Its been about a year since I had any type of indoor grow. Also, I planned on using the three part General Hydro Nute system, just because I have experience with it and it is stocked at my local shop. Has anything earth shattering-ly new and awesome come out that I should investigate? Thanks for reading and hello again!


----------



## Hatshikkiedee (Dec 12, 2010)

Ahhh too bad, I was fearing for the "root crowding" bit...
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CthonicIrrigation (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all.

I've been reading all your posts with intrigue for the last few months, but this is my first post. 

I have just started an Aerogarden grow and will be writing a Grow Journal to cover it.

I look forward to interacting with you all and hopefully some day giving back something worthwhile in return.

May all your crops bloom mightily!


----------



## e5eopy (Dec 12, 2010)

hey .
i just put my room together and got some clone's . my clone's are about 5'' tall and i don't know how old they are (i was blazed when i got them) is there a way to tell ,or does it matter. and why are my fan leafs turning super light yellow. roots/organic...600hps....temp80.....half dose supernova.....20on 4 off ....i water when the medium dry's 4'' down .... help anyone


----------



## e5eopy (Dec 12, 2010)

i had a spider mite prob too and i used doktor doom spray ..not the fogger


----------



## e5eopy (Dec 12, 2010)

and my light is 20'' away from the little guys


----------



## e5eopy (Dec 12, 2010)

my light is 20'' away from the little guys


----------



## VapoWerk (Dec 12, 2010)

Good evening,

I came across this site a few months back as I was beginning to learn about growing. Most fascinating was the free exchange of information, experience and candor. I visit it almost daily now and just wanted to express my gratitude for the forum and members who take time to help those who are, shall we say...less enlightened. I will be active on this forum and hope to begin a grow journal this week. Happy gardening all!


----------



## VapoWerk (Dec 12, 2010)

e5eopy said:


> hey .
> i just put my room together and got some clone's . my clone's are about 5'' tall and i don't know how old they are (i was blazed when i got them) is there a way to tell ,or does it matter. and why are my fan leafs turning super light yellow. roots/organic...600hps....temp80.....half dose supernova.....20on 4 off ....i water when the medium dry's 4'' down .... help anyone


Not trying to be a dick or anything, but...

Just a thing that I've noticed here -People are a little more willing to help others who try to help themselves.

There are hundreds of articles pertaining to the questions you asked, use the search functions to find and examine what people have already written.


----------



## e5eopy (Dec 13, 2010)

like you said there are hundreds of articles pertaining to it , but after a few hours of reading the same shit. and no luck ............ you mite have the time sit here all day reading hundreds of articles and not being a dick, but i don't .. thanks for the good info. ill keep it in mind after i smoke a blunt


----------



## CthonicIrrigation (Dec 13, 2010)

e5eopy, 

Have you looked under the "plant problems" sub-forum? https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/

There should be something there that should help.


----------



## goldmind31 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello everyone!


----------



## jamie497 (Dec 13, 2010)

hello all, im 17 still at school. Love smoking weed so i started growing and fell in love with it


----------



## Tim Smith (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, Im am a indoor grower and i am having all kinds of probs, leavs curling,leavs turning yellow,and new growth even curling, help.


----------



## StonedAge86 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys new here just thought i would say hi been reading the forum for a week or so now thinking about testing these green thumbs out.


----------



## e5eopy (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks. i will


----------



## krazydave (Dec 14, 2010)

hi everyone on the forums. i am a long time marijuana smoker. been a MMJ patient for some time now. now really looking into growing because times are tough. looking forward to hearing from everybody on the forums. happy camping. and toke up!~


----------



## reggaerob (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up everybody? This is my first post & I just joined the site. I'm a long time smoker, since I was 15, and now I'm 25 and still blazing with the best of them. I'm also a m.b.a. student at a university in Virginia. I'll let everyone know more as we go along. Just wanted to introduce myself & say how glad I am to be a part of the community.


----------



## Earths Widdler (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello everyone...Im new here but not to growing. Im 24, Live in MI, and i love everything about cannabis. There is truly something though about growing your own to enjoy. Ive seen this site plenty of times on my journey to accomplish a healthy first grow, and now finaly decided it was time to join haha (it got old not being able to see the pictures because i wasnt a member)

Dont laugh but heres my quick story. I started in a custom box that i made two years back (which now works perfectly for a clone box). It's 2x2x2 that sits perfectly under my 30 gallon aqaurium. Theres something about having an aqaurium in a growroon that makes me feel safe, especially 30 gallons of quick ready to use water haha. Anyways after 3 failed attemps and being almost ready to give up I decided i wasnt gonna let it defeat me. So i bought a 125 watt cfl, put an exhaust fan in the top and got my first succesful grow out of it. Boy did that change my life forever haha. So as human kind preceds so does the drive to want more and was the case for me. So i bought a 400 watt hps/mh setup. The frist grow didnt go well either, producing 4 hermys out of 6 haha (which btw oddly enough proved to be excellent weed). But after working through the seasons dealing with all the new problems that arose to me i finaly have a fully working set-up. The strange thing is i never have an issue with smell. Well i could go on and on but after 2 years and growing many nice strains im starting to think bigger now that i have the confidence. 

So theres my brief story. hopefully everyone on this site is as cool and chill as i hope. looking forward to talking


----------



## Erdericks (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Figured it was time to make my first post. Been lurking for about a month now, and between posts from widow maker and many others got my own Grow going.
Thinking about posting what i have done and how. maybe get some constructive criticism and also hope my experience could benefit others.

I have never grown anything before, but being disabled and having tons of time on my hands has its advantages.
Quick rundown of my setup as it is right now,. 

6 T12 Fixtures 2 bulbs each fixture, 40w each tube 6500k and 2300k tubes 1 temperature per fixture
30Gal plastic tote for a reservoir filled 25gals. 2 lids from the tops of 2 huge plastic totes to hold my plants.
lots of tubing for my drippers and drainage. that's my veggie area.

my Blooming area is a ebb and flood - ? If thats what its called anyhow, fills with nutes and then drains. I'll try and attach some pictures. 
my only problem so far i think is i am overwatering with my drippers, gotta cut it back a little.

My Babies


My Ebb/flood setup so far, HPS Light Coming Soon, Thinking about 2x 400w I know 1x 1000w would be better. but cost is an issue.




The Resovoir tank for my veggie area

another shot of the veggie area


----------



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2010)

View attachment 1330463View attachment 1330456Anyone have any ideas what is going on here? Boron, Calcium, PH never seen it before. I've looked at all the pics of defiency's and have never come across this. New growth tips deformed, spindly, stunted and mutated.


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 17, 2010)

T.J. said:


> View attachment 1330463View attachment 1330456Anyone have any ideas what is going on here? Boron, Calcium, PH never seen it before. I've looked at all the pics of defiency's and have never come across this. New growth tips deformed, spindly, stunted and mutated.


Almost looks like some kind of disease or fungus... pics are kinda blurry though. What are your temps and humidity?


----------



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> Almost looks like some kind of disease or fungus... pics are kinda blurry though. What are your temps and humidity?


 Temps 65 RH 45 right now fluctuate a little. The new growths are dry and brittle.


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 17, 2010)

T.J. said:


> Temps 65 RH 45 right now fluctuate a little. The new growths are dry and brittle.


That's a tough one. Doesn't sound like mold conditions... so I don't know what it is. When in doubt... flush with R/O water...


----------



## pot4pain (Dec 17, 2010)

hi im new here sooooooo. hello


----------



## LostDove (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, So this is my first official post. My Husband and I started growing a random little seed the other day just for fun (to see if it would even grow) Well, now that it is sprouted we decided we should try to make something out of it! We live in the U.S, and have a basic set up a desk lamp with one of those sun lights you get for growing indoor plants like violets or aquarium plants. I've been reading a lot on here and there is an amazing wealth of info! I'll have to get some pictures for you all after work.

I do have one question I couldn't seem to find an answer for, Is there any way to tell a chronic from a dirt seed? we just have a bunch in a bag we've been keeping around and it'd be nice to know.
-Dove


----------



## growit4clinton231 (Dec 17, 2010)

how do i erase a thread, i cant figure it out for shit, am i too high,lol


----------



## k dubzy (Dec 19, 2010)

hi guys just joined up tonite got some plans in the future for a possible led grow...?(maybe). Great forum thow loads of info im sure ill find everything i need!!

cheers, kyle


----------



## Shangeet (Dec 19, 2010)

Can anyone detail it.....
12/12
24/0
20/4
24/7
18/6
mostly new growers face problems with these...
what is hps/mh?
i have just recieved a mmj card... now what will be my first duty???


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 20, 2010)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


what up just thought i would say whats up, and share some photos comments and suggested are more then welcome


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey All! First time serious grower here. I've started a few from bag seed(not bad but no name stuff), took some pics (about 4 wks in) and noticed some deformation on a couple plants along with unusuall growth (nothing i've seen in other pics). Closet, 6500kfl, soil NPK .85-.15-.10, rain water only(everyother day light mist on leaves and soil). They seem to be fine but would like exp. growers input.

Don't know why pics are skatered. Bushy 1 is on the L. I raised the light the other day(had it about an in. above raised it to 3in."


----------



## TwIzTiD420 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi My name is eddie and i am not new to smoke weed but new to growing it can you just help me out and tell me stuff i need to know like is it ok to grow it in your closet and use soil from outside i have a light in the closet so i think that will help I NEED HELP!!!!


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 20, 2010)

i dont know if i am a expert but they look good to me what kinda light are you using


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 20, 2010)

get some good dirt like fire fox (u can mix your own but if you just started i would get some pre mix) get a flouresent light or two from wal mart and put it right on top of your plants ( like within an inch) and then start looking for a good light like an hps High pressure sodium or medal halide​


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

6500kfluorescent.


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 20, 2010)

ezwider said:


> 6500kfluorescent.


that will probly get you through but i would consitter getting better lighting


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

TwIzTiD420 said:


> Hi My name is eddie and i am not new to smoke weed but new to growing it can you just help me out and tell me stuff i need to know like is it ok to grow it in your closet and use soil from outside i have a light in the closet so i think that will help I NEED HELP!!!!


 Your better of getting potting soil, use 6500k fluorescent light and if you insist on using outside soil check Ph and buy nutrients(?)
PS it's ok in the closet


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

budgetgrower said:


> that will probly get you through but i would consitter getting better lighting


I have no air circ to speak of (10'f outside) so i can't go MH not to mention space concerns. Do have some mylar in route though!


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 20, 2010)

ezwider said:


> I have no air circ to speak of (10'f outside) so i can't go MH not to mention space concerns. Do have some mylar in route though!


you are definatly going to need air if its an open window or an intake fan they need oxigen and co2 to convert into photosynthysis (plant energy)


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

budgetgrower said:


> you are definatly going to need air if its an open window or an intake fan they need oxigen and co2 to convert into photosynthysis (plant energy)


Gotcha! I was hopeing that with all the traffic going in&out of the house it would be enough. Forgot that Lt. timers are 18on6off.


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 20, 2010)

ezwider said:


> I have no air circ to speak of (10'f outside) so i can't go MH not to mention space concerns. Do have some mylar in route though!


i am in a 4 x 7 foot room with a 600 watt hps and all i have is a 10 inch oselating fan for temp control and i leave my door open a crck for air intake and my room is about 15 feet from the door and around a hall way


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

ezwider said:


> Hey All! First time serious grower here. I've started a few from bag seed(not bad but no name stuff), took some pView attachment 1336192ics (about 4 wks in) and noticed some deformation on a couple plants along with unusuall growth (nothing i've seen in other pics). Closet, 6500kView attachment 1336191fl, soil NPK .85-.15-.10, rain water only(everyother day light mist on leaves and soil). They seem to be fine but would like exp. growers input.View attachment 1336190
> 
> Don't know why pics are skatered. Bushy 1 is on the L. I raised the light the other day(had it about an in. above raised it to 3in."


I started to get leaf browning and found i was over watering. i did notice today the leafs are growing over ea. other (overlapping). Any thoughts?


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

budgetgrower said:


> i am in a 4 x 7 foot room with a 600 watt hps and all i have is a 10 inch oselating fan for temp control and i leave my door open a crck for air intake and my room is about 15 feet from the door and around a hall way


OK now i'm jealous;=)


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

budgetgrower said:


> i am in a 4 x 7 foot room with a 600 watt hps and all i have is a 10 inch oselating fan for temp control and i leave my door open a crck for air intake and my room is about 15 feet from the door and around a hall way


Are they clones? I'm not that savay Yet but would like to start cloning once i get better. Just to keep myself in supply.


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

Just wanna say thanks budgetgrower for quick reply and wish you luck(doesn't look like u need it though).


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 20, 2010)

ezwider said:


> Are they clones? I'm not that savay Yet but would like to start cloning once i get better. Just to keep myself in supply.


i have 4 clones and six from seed i think all but one seed is nortern lights and 1 is ak 47. cloning took me a bit but i dont think i will ever grow from seed again you get way bigger buds off a 2 month old clone then you ever will off a 2 month old seed b'cuz its older and its more mature when you put them into flower


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

Shangeet said:


> Can anyone detail it.....
> 12/12
> 24/0
> 20/4
> ...


18/6 - 12/12 is lite timer settings (vegitative/flowering). HPS is High Pressure Sodium(light) MH is Metal Halide (light)
MH for veg / HPS for flowering. Sprouting soom seeds


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 20, 2010)

everyone can use alittle luck so good luck to you as well get some pics up once you get going love to see what other peoples grows almost as much as mine


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

budgetgrower said:


> i have 4 clones and six from seed i think all but one seed is nortern lights and 1 is ak 47. cloning took me a bit but i dont think i will ever grow from seed again you get way bigger buds off a 2 month old clone then you ever will off a 2 month old seed b'cuz its older and its more mature when you put them into flower


Didn't know that but it makes sense. Once i find out the sex of 1 of mine i think i'll try it(cloning) but first things first. c'mon babys grow!


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

budgetgrower said:


> everyone can use alittle luck so good luck to you as well get some pics up once you get going love to see what other peoples grows almost as much as mine


I know what u mean, i love seeing others grow but i get soo anxious But i must say i see changes on mine everyday>Love it!


----------



## kana (Dec 20, 2010)

i just harvested my plants and have them hanging in a dark open closet, the closet is close to a window and it feels cool inside the closet, do i also need to put a fan inside? or is it fine as it is?


----------



## Rongway (Dec 20, 2010)

New Member here, been lurking for a long time, then finally registered so i could view all the pictures in the harvest tutorial. Nice group of folks here from what it looks like, wanna give a shout out to FDD, Hobbes, & Uncle Ben for the AWESOME posts i have been using for reference material.


----------



## ezwider (Dec 20, 2010)

OK... took budgetgrowers advise and hung an old pc tower fan in the closet for air circ. and powered it w/an old h.o. train xfmr.. Not only does it work great but it is now variable speed (i knew that xfmr. would come in handy for something ).


----------



## NP88 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey. New member here. I joined so i could do some research on herbal blends and RCs. I can't pm anyone but could an older member pm me? I really want to get some jwh before the ban goes into effect later this week. Thanks!


----------



## M.Long (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a few seeds that have just sprouted a taproot. I want to have a SOG, using a grow tent for flowering and a small grow cabinet for seeds and vegging. I am about to transplant the 2 seeds into peat plugs and those into a tray with cfl bulbs on them. Do I need a humidifier for these? They are in a spare bathroom until I get the tent. Humidity is about 35% right now. Any help will be appreicated.


----------



## 420Trix (Dec 20, 2010)

<~~Newbie here. Hey all. Happy and excited to be a part of a community of like-minded persons!

Peace and Love, Peace and Love


----------



## ezwider (Dec 21, 2010)

420Trix said:


> <~~Newbie here. Hey all. Happy and excited to be a part of a community of like-minded persons!
> 
> Peace and Love, Peace and Love


Newbie here as well! Helloooo! This is a very informative site and responces are great!


----------



## mrmoe (Dec 21, 2010)

Just joined already learned alot


----------



## Vaporized420 (Dec 21, 2010)

New here as well. Great site, very informative.

Let the learnin begin.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Dec 22, 2010)

As I'm sure many people do, I've been reading/researching a lot, and finally decided to register. I now feel comfortable experimenting with and learning from my first "real" grow. Many thanks go out for all I've learned so far. I'm 2-3 weeks into veg, and have started a journal and thread. I'm excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## igrowlovelystuff (Dec 22, 2010)

done my reading, and wrote my journal. but then got para and deleted it. what are the dangers of posting over the net?


----------



## richie617 (Dec 22, 2010)

Newbie here. great site!


----------



## Softstep (Dec 22, 2010)

Newb here. Pretty interesting site - concentrated knowledge. 

peace


----------



## eddieb98 (Dec 23, 2010)

94 per cent humidity?
3-4 hours sunlight, through a window?
Would love to know how y6u get on.


----------



## eddieb98 (Dec 23, 2010)

sorry, that previous post was meant for an earlier posting.
Anyway hi everybody, newbie here..just in the inception of a grow, got 8 g-force and 10 power plant cuttings under two 600watt hps using Canna vega then onto bud xl, oh yeah I'm in soil(bio-bizz all in)...will do a journal shortly...peace out fellow botanic buddies.


----------



## eddieb98 (Dec 23, 2010)

.
Anyway hi everybody, newbie here..just in the inception of a grow, got 8 g-force and 10 power plant cuttings under two 600watt hps using Canna vega then onto bud xl, oh yeah I'm in soil(bio-bizz all in)...will do a journal shortly...peace out fellow botanic buddies.


----------



## grow space (Dec 23, 2010)

Ya man...Welcome, welcome


----------



## The Cridic (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was in the military so It's been a while since I grew or able to smoke regularly(over 12 years). This is my "trial" setup so I can get all the kinks out of the way before I graduate to a better strain. I wanted to get some direct tips, recomendations and/or comments.

I am currently runing a DWC system and have been growing five plants from seed (1 lucky higher grade seed, others, nothing special) in 3 3/4" net pots filled with hydroton.

I started out with an aeroponic setup that I built and seemed to work fine but the maintenance was too much so I switched to a DWC system in an 18 gal. tote, also read that DWC is better, but I'm sure there is a lot of debate. I have a 12'' air stone in the middle of the nutrient resevoir, 150 watt Hydrofarm HPS and two 65 watt CFL's (used for seedling and vegative). The wall is surrounded by milar windshield deflectors that i found for a couple of dollars. Instead of spending more for sheets that i have to cut these have the same material for a fraction of the cost. I am using 3'x3'x8' of growing space with 3'x7'x8' of total closet space separated by a tarp on a shower curtain rod. The walls and floor are covered with plastic sheeting and the space is kept clean. I use a space heater with a thermostat that i set between 75-80 degrees farenheit on the opposite side of the tarp and a fan above the plants (not directly) for airflow. The humidity level seems fine since i am in an area with some humidity. 

I am investing in a Growlab grow closet after this harvest.

For nutrients I'm using Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow for the vegative stage and for flowering Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Bloom. I also use H202 and Hygrozyme that was recommended.

The res looked "curdled'' when i first started but fixed it with closer PH monitoring and H202. I only had minor nutrient burn once on only a couple of leafs but just added some more water to counter it quickly. 

I have been growing from seed 38 days now. The higher grade seed germinated a week later that the others but looks like it is trying to catch up. I used one of the plants as a "guinea pig" to test out topping/prunning/trimming early and got good results with a total of six main stems opposed to one and is already the same height as the others. The trimming of the lower first sets of leafs was also benificial on the test plant so I trimmed the lower leafs of the other four but never topped (I will next grow). I was careful not to cut the main fan leafs. 

The plants are between 12-24 inches. I just started the transition to flowering with the recommended half and half of the nutrients and 12/12 un-disturbed (150watt HPS) light cycle at yesterday's resevoir change. 

One of my plants looked like it started to show signs of sex a couple weeks ago in the spots where it should and I am watching it closely to eliminate it in case. I heard that males usually show before females. I purchased a small magnifying glass and a 60x-100x microscope to monitor. I searched the endless pages of articles here and abroad for information on sexing so i have a pretty good idea what its supposed to look like.

 I will post better pictures as soon as i can find a power cord for my camera, for now i'll use my cell cam.

Here's some pics from the start till now with tags...


9 days from seed, transplanted to system.


16 days from seed


20 Days


Day 22


Day 29...I put reflective tape on the top of the system for extra light reflection, i used a set of mirrors before. I also noticed that there was light illuminating through the the plastic and to be sure not to create an environment for algae, i covered it with this tape...



33 Days
You can see the setup in this one, windshield shade on the walls, 150 watt HPS, 18gal resevoir...


The rest of the pictures are from today at 38 days from seed...



The 2 plants on the left are tied to make room for the "late" plant that is in the middle...






I will post more pics as the weeks come...

What do you think?


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like a good start Cridic - reminds me of my first grow. Can you get the light any closer? I'd definitely start a journal so we can keep up with it.


----------



## 41943420 (Dec 24, 2010)

Grow space i see your avatar is roger rabbitts shrooms growin on that bible are u a shroomer?


----------



## Jason Craig (Dec 24, 2010)

Newbie, 22YO bud smoker from California ~ welcoming myself to the forums ~


----------



## Snickle Fritz (Dec 24, 2010)

I need help ! I'm just starting a small , simple closet garden . I have started growing two plants on a a 12/12 lighting schedule from the start. I've been seeing posts saying i need to change the lighting to force a flowering phase .
And my second problem , well possibly a gift , Is the smell . The weed was a strain stronger than i've ever experienced , and rather smell like skunk they're only a month old and starting to smell like strongggg armpits. Lmao . Any ideas on wtf i'm doing wrong ? Don't criticize too hard , im an obvious newb !


----------



## chris1127 (Dec 24, 2010)

hi, i'm brand new at gardening but i'm hoping you can give me a little advice, to your knowledge does white rhino grow well outdoors in the uk? it's the strain i have and would like to place some outdoors, would the climate be okay? thanks


----------



## Timbo Slice (Dec 25, 2010)

Whats up everyone! This is my first post here on Rollitup.org so I just wanted to say hi. 

I have one successful soil grow under my belt and I am about to harvest my second plant from my Aerogarden. The buds are big and juicy but she just wont stop growing tops. The strain is a "blue rhino" and it seems like it is taking FOREVER to finish. She has been in in the flower tent (5x5 1000w hps) for about 10 weeks and it is still growing....WHY? All the hairs are still white but the leaves are yellowing....I am flushing it now and just wondering what the heck is going on with this thing....Are my nutes the issue? Botanicare hydroplex. Are they keeping the plant going when all it really wants to do is finish? ANY THOUGHTS OR EXPERIENCE WITH THIS ANYONE?


----------



## christopher12345 (Dec 25, 2010)

hey everyone. i'm and experienced indoor grower and new to the forum.

happy holidaze


----------



## haystak 423 (Dec 26, 2010)

hey y'all east tennesse is in tha house, just want to say hey to everyone, i need to know when to start lst and how to identify when to stop lst, im growing ak-47 auto's


----------



## mrgreen69 (Dec 26, 2010)

hi guys from the uk. first time growing just a small room as a starter until i get to grips with this. i have 2 white widows under 600watt mh bulb into there 2nd week of veg they look as though there doing really well. i shall post up some pics soon and if possible you can give me advise if there is anything im am doing wrong or if i can improve cheers


----------



## StickyGreeen (Dec 27, 2010)

Yo im a new Grower And i got A dresser That is roughly 2 ft. deep ,4 ft. wide , And 4 feet tall. i got foil to reflect heat/light (cause i read that u don't have to worry about heat spots as much.) And i Am gonna use 6 6500k cfls For the veg stage , And 6 2700k cfls for the flow. stage. i got a little fan for ventilation. Will this be a good setup For 1 Plant? 
Help would be appreciated! 
My dresser is identical to the one below View attachment 1347316


----------



## treeoflifesmoker (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi this is my second time growing ! i have been using a dual spectrum cfl light in a small 80x80.1.2 high grow tent using only canna coco soil and perlite mix and using canna a + b only, the plant that im growing looks healthy and is proper stinky at min its a auto-flowering strain from flash seeds, 
has anyone else ever grown this strain ?


----------



## Gangsta Kush (Dec 27, 2010)

What's going on everybody! Just introducing myself and my city NPT RI...Newbie on my grow but I'm a sophmore in my studies, suffice to say when my friends were delivering papers, I worked at my father's friend's florist!


----------



## sassygardner (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey all! I was just approved for patient use of cannabis for chronic pain. What a relief, I'm actually legit. I never thought I would see the day but as it stands hubby and I are both patients and are our own caretakers. We are on our 6th(ish) grow and have increased our harvest from a skimpy 3/4 an oz per plant to 2-3 oz per plant...bit of a noticeable difference. It has become a hobby that my hubby and I are able to share. The fruits (or flowers) of our labor are extremely rewarding.

Enough rambling for now. I look forward to learning more tricks and tips and meeting other patients and caretakers. God Bless!


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 28, 2010)

i never uced a humitafier i would just give them a spritz with a spray bottle 1 or 2 times a day


----------



## jason1976 (Dec 28, 2010)

whats up ladies and gentlmen, jason 1976 here. newbie extreme.. i am trying a dwc in a 5 gallon bucket. using oneness by humbolt ph testing regulary and using 8 27 watt cfls producing 1750 lumens a peice. any advice good or bad would be great! thank in advance.


----------



## MsBBB (Dec 28, 2010)

I live in Southwestern Michigan and have my grow room set up in an empty 2' x 2' (8&#8217; tall) upstairs bathroom closet painted flat white and lined with reflective insulation. The bathroom and closet is not being used (I live alone). I planted 10 seeds on 12/1/10 and 3 have survived (one AK-48, none popped Blue Mystic, and two Shiva Shanti). That's questionable because I fertilized for the first time on 12/26/10 and one plant is starting to curl downward (used 1 gallon of water to 1 teaspoon of 20-6-16, and then I diluted that with half water and half fertilizer water and gave each plant about 6 ounces). I did the shot glass method to germinate and planted my seeds in 12 ounce styrofoam cups using a seedling mix. My one Shiva Shanti plant is stressed and so am I! I am using a white aquarium LED lamp with 2-23 watt CFLs. I was misting the leaves with plain water 3-4 times a day until the problem started, but stopped until I find out what happens next. I see all the beautiful pictures that people post of their plants and I dream of someday having beautiful plants, let alone some potent buds, or just some buds. My babies are looking way better than I had hopes of, considering all the problems with germinating and trying to maintain and progress to the vegetative stage. Growing marijuana is very difficult and tedious, to say the least. Some of you pros and semi-pros make it look and sound so easy, when it is actually not easy at all, at least not for me. Growing is difficult and expensive, especially for people new to growing. I'm in too deep to quit, I just hope that I get better at it. 

This is my first time trying to grow. I have no successful experience in growing anything. I tried a patio grow of tomato plants 2 years ago and something horrible went wrong, all of my plants turned rusty colored and died. I am strictly adhering to being totally secret by not telling or confiding in anyone that I know personally. Since this is my first time growing and I am doing this secretly I have no one to confide in or ask questions. I check out the forums daily trying to learn as much as I can, and I have read several books (Jorge Cervantes, Marijuana Horticulture The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible, and Mel Frank's Marijuana Grower's Insider's Guide, plus I have Jorge Cervantes Ultimate Grow DVD set, all good learning sources). The information posted on the Forums is what keeps me trying. 

I would like to say thank you to all the pros and semi-pros of growing for being so patient with the new comers with all of our questions and growing situations.


----------



## southbaynicoya (Dec 29, 2010)

hey am a new grower got a gud size a 4x4 or a lil bigger wit a 600 watt light system ill post pics tonight hope to ge some major help as i dont really know that much


----------



## Treebeard Smoke (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey, I just started my first grow. Hindu Kush, OG Kush, and White Widow, the set up is in my closet. Height is about 8ft, Length is 4ft or so. I live in the bay area in CA. I planted the clones to a 7 gallon bucket yesterday (12/29/2010) When I woke up my OG started to wilt, (my lights were 14 inches from the plants [400watts, HPS] and now moved them up to about 36 inches) After I woke up and saw the plants, I watered them, sprayed the leaves as well, like an hour later it looked better. But my W.W. showed a little yellow on the leave. I didn't notice it when I woke up, but I added some Fox Farm Big Bloom, maybe a little too much, I then added a little more water with no nutes, then I turned the lights off and left to work.

I'm curious; did my OG wilt a little because there was no fan in my closet? AND, how pivotal is the need for one? IF I MUST set one up, what's the best way to go about it? I very much appreciate any help.

~Treebeard Smoke~


----------



## haze713 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all! I've been reading excellent material here for some time and learned some great and useful things. I finally decided to make an account and interact with some very nice and experienced folks. I'm a male from USA, age 31 and have grown outdoors with great success aside from a little mold here and there. I'm trying my hand at indoor growing and welcome any one's advice. I'm starting with LR#2 and have seeds for G13, Super Silver Haze, and White Shark. I'm thinking about a journal but not sure yet. I'm in week 6. Anyways I hope to make some friends and learn a great deal from the community here. Hopefully I will be able to contribute a little back as well! Thanks ;P
P.S. Please forgive my horrible grammer. Spell check can't catch all my mistakes! ~peace~


----------



## mvic (Dec 31, 2010)

New to the site and just stopping in on this thread to say howdy. 
6th grow- Diy Hydro- Botanicare nutes 
2- 400 hps 
Current grow. NL.seedco. WWMax, W.Rusky Fem, B.Berry and Afgan. the Afg.was a freebie. 7wks into flower.
Will start a journal after this grow and the clones from all of the above go out in the flower room, with the exeption of the WWMax which did'nt take kindly to cloning?
Any how here's to a Healthy, Happy and Prosperous New Year!

mvic- Nor Cal


----------



## kushroller (Jan 1, 2011)

Im new here..wats crackin! shout out 2 all my weed heads (thats all of us lol)

420 all day! every day!


----------



## strokinandtokin1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, from WV panhandle, I am completely new to the scene and am looking for info on how to start. I know a little of the basics but am a little scared. I know there is a local place that sells grow stuff but I dont know if there grower friendly and if the cops hang out around the place. Neways I want to start huge and would like to create an entire underground grow. My goal is 24/7 with a turn over of one pound a week. I have the space but not the know how. Thanks and lets all keep growin.


----------



## loquacious (Jan 2, 2011)

Omg, i am no longer a stanger! Woohoo me!


----------



## deezbudz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have A LOT of questions. I'm starting with my first grow this month. Hoping everyone can help me out with some beginner DO's and DONT's. Thanks! 

How do you start a new thread?


----------



## 420God (Jan 2, 2011)

deezbudz said:


> Hello everyone. I have A LOT of questions. I'm starting with my first grow this month. Hoping everyone can help me out with some beginner DO's and DONT's. Thanks!
> 
> How do you start a new thread?



Click here---> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## deezbudz (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice! Thank you!


----------



## 420God (Jan 2, 2011)

deezbudz said:


> Nice! Thank you!


No problem. Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## LondonPlonker (Jan 2, 2011)

hi all i,m 50 beeen and toker since 17,and have been home growing indoors & out for the past few years all info will greatley appreiacated


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## BestKush777 (Jan 2, 2011)

Whassup this is BestKush777 im new here and i hope this forum helps me to grow better and roll better, Kush till the Death! Amen


----------



## Oban (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, this is Oban. I just purchased some AK48 and Blackjack feminized seeds from Nirvana Seeds. I plan on germinating 1 of each seed and put them in the veg stage. I plan on using them for mother plants,how long should I keep them in the veg stage before I can take cuttings to make clones? Questions and comments?


----------



## YellaBytch420 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey There!!

Welp I've been lurking this site and about 4 others for awhile, done alot of searching and reading COUNTLESS hours to educate myself, there's just soooo much to learn, but due diligence goes a long way . I studied Aero/Hydro for months bought an AeroGarden, then ended up growing in soil since it's "easier and more forgiving" to newbies. Basic and Simple is my motto........so finally I got some FF Ocean Forest and Happy Frog and the FF 3 part series and getting some Molasses and probably another additive later. I got some seeds from Attitude awhile ago, but Im just gonna use some bagseeds to get a couple grows under my belt before I use the goodies.........


----------



## swaggs612 (Jan 2, 2011)

whats up.....im a newbie and gather the supplies to start a small batch.....got a couple closets. one is 29in deep x 4 ft wide 8 ft high.....with a shelve at 6ft, another is 47"w x37"D x8ft w/shelf at 6ft'. i have a t-8, 4' t ligh shop light w/ 2 32w bulbs,2700 lumen,6500k color temp. would that suffice in the 4ft closet ? and what else do i need as far as running lights and venting. i got a/c but it stays between 73 and 80 in the house, there is no vents in the closet. but could leave cracked allil to let air circulate. got some albino rhino's coming hopefully, want to see if i got what it takes ? opent ot hear any and everything......


----------



## edgee (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi I'm edgee. I'm naked.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello all 
long time listener first time poster here who has recently started his first indoor grow. and i will be posting the details on it and the cross strain i am working with in my own grow jurnal. thank you, all who spend your time supporting this site, I personaly have spent many hours learing about the process in these forums and have found them helpful many times over.


----------



## scoore (Jan 4, 2011)

Found that i look at this site more then most. So here I am just keep on keeping me informed. 
THANKS.


----------



## PencilShavingz (Jan 5, 2011)

Im new at this shit and my germination process is not going well its been two days and im using the paper towel teq. i have in in a dark warm place in a brawny paper towel ann a ziploc its prolly about 90deg. am i doing anything wrong?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey I'm new here. I'm Griff from south west UK & I love this site! Only found it about a month ago after getting let down by my local dealer & buying something expensive & shit. Thought to myself 'enoughs enough' and a few searches later, I realised it is possible to grow stealthily 
Now I'm reading as much & as often as possible so I can start my 1st grow asap.
HNY everyone :0)


----------



## thecharmed1z (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello all, this is really an awesome site. I would like your opinions. I grew for the first time last year some plants outside. I grew 3 nice females. I got about 8 ounces from them. I had to keep them small as they were right in the veggie garden. I pruned them and kept them around 4-5 feet tall. I ended up having to pull them about 2 weeks early. One strain was pretty much done and the other you could tell was immature. I used seeds from past purchases so I have no idea, other than at the time it was good shit, what they were. It still turned out great. But this year I'd like to make it even better. First though I want to get some seeds. I'd like to know what to get and from where. I have determined I want a Sativa. I want a mind buzz. I don't want to feel like I'm having a heart attack cause I'm so high. Also I have noticed there are certain strains that are more of a sexual stimulant. It may sound strange, but I have experienced arousal more with some weed more than others. Anyone else? Anyway I want any suggestions for a good strain for outdoors, that can be medium in size, and I love it when it tastes and smells like hash but not a prerequisite. Or the good old day's when you got something called Skunk and it was all sticky and left that smell all over your fingers. *sigh* Anyway what strain do you guy's recommend (I'm on a budget now) and where would you suggest getting it from. Any paypal friendly sites? If not how do you pay? Get a load as you go card? Anyway looking forward to growing with you guy's this year and making some new friends.

~peace~


----------



## edgee (Jan 6, 2011)

thecharmed1z said:


> Hello all, this is really an awesome site. I would like your opinions. I grew for the first time last year some plants outside. I grew 3 nice females. I got about 8 ounces from them. I had to keep them small as they were right in the veggie garden. I pruned them and kept them around 4-5 feet tall. I ended up having to pull them about 2 weeks early. One strain was pretty much done and the other you could tell was immature. I used seeds from past purchases so I have no idea, other than at the time it was good shit, what they were. It still turned out great. But this year I'd like to make it even better. First though I want to get some seeds. I'd like to know what to get and from where. I have determined I want a Sativa. I want a mind buzz. I don't want to feel like I'm having a heart attack cause I'm so high. Also I have noticed there are certain strains that are more of a sexual stimulant. It may sound strange, but I have experienced arousal more with some weed more than others. Anyone else? Anyway I want any suggestions for a good strain for outdoors, that can be medium in size, and I love it when it tastes and smells like hash but not a prerequisite. Or the good old day's when you got something called Skunk and it was all sticky and left that smell all over your fingers. *sigh* Anyway what strain do you guy's recommend (I'm on a budget now) and where would you suggest getting it from. Any paypal friendly sites? If not how do you pay? Get a load as you go card? Anyway looking forward to growing with you guy's this year and making some new friends.
> 
> ~peace~
> 
> View attachment 1365710


I agree with the sex thing, i love getting stoned and going at it. Makes it all more sensual.


----------



## MediClones (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all, new here. Signed up, posted and then couldn't log back in? Then also realized I registered without the "i" in my name lol (blind) and re-registered. Did I commit a faux paux by posting a link in my signature??? Or, am I retarded/stoned and forget my password already? hmmm

Well anyhow I'm trying to figure our if there's any life in Fresno collectives or if the city/county gestapo have completely clamped down? 

lol I see many unaswered questions here so I'll just keep searching! Hope everyone is having a great new year!


----------



## Boobie the Noobie (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been reading some of the threads for awhile now as I prepare for my first attempt at growing. Gotta admit it's pretty exciting and I am grateful for all the helpful advice that so many people have shared. I'm really looking forward to learning more and sharing info


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 7, 2011)

Afternoon community! TBH I am from another MJ site with a much smaller community so I feel like a fish out of water. Been doing a lot of scanning the boards as of late trying to familiarize myself. If any of you know me by all means shoot me a PM and let me know you are here. Been in the trades more than 30 years so hope to share some advice when I can. 

I see that Subcool is here and am planning to run his gear soon. Be nice for a change to be able to ask a few questions directly with the breeder. Currently running some old school gear with some Jock Horror, and Papaya thrown in to add some new flavor to the mix.

Peace,
PJ


----------



## MysteryCheese (Jan 8, 2011)

New Grower here! just trying to keep an open mind... this site is awesome to say the least.


----------



## MysteryCheese (Jan 8, 2011)

thecharmed1z said:


> Hello all, this is really an awesome site. I would like your opinions. I grew for the first time last year some plants outside. I grew 3 nice females. I got about 8 ounces from them. I had to keep them small as they were right in the veggie garden. I pruned them and kept them around 4-5 feet tall. I ended up having to pull them about 2 weeks early. One strain was pretty much done and the other you could tell was immature. I used seeds from past purchases so I have no idea, other than at the time it was good shit, what they were. It still turned out great. But this year I'd like to make it even better. First though I want to get some seeds. I'd like to know what to get and from where. I have determined I want a Sativa. I want a mind buzz. I don't want to feel like I'm having a heart attack cause I'm so high. Also I have noticed there are certain strains that are more of a sexual stimulant. It may sound strange, but I have experienced arousal more with some weed more than others. Anyone else? Anyway I want any suggestions for a good strain for outdoors, that can be medium in size, and I love it when it tastes and smells like hash but not a prerequisite. Or the good old day's when you got something called Skunk and it was all sticky and left that smell all over your fingers. *sigh* Anyway what strain do you guy's recommend (I'm on a budget now) and where would you suggest getting it from. Any paypal friendly sites? If not how do you pay? Get a load as you go card? Anyway looking forward to growing with you guy's this year and making some new friends.
> 
> ~peace~
> 
> View attachment 1365710


there are a lot of good and secure websites that you can buy seeds from... websites like Nirvana seeds, Paradise seeds, marijuana seeds.nl ect. check out www.marijuanaseedbanks.com/ or a similar website to get review on seed banks. once you find one your looking for, you can shoot them an email about what your looking for and I'm sure they will be very helpful... I email a seed bank on strains for a SOG project and they helped me out a lot.


----------



## ross108 (Jan 8, 2011)

hello there just wanted to say hello been scanning for quite a while and diddnt have the balls to post as i am very new to this. not just growing but computers too. got my first seedling to pop 9 of them its only bag seed for the first go. got 2 hand built mdf boxes that i made myself only have a t5 in one of them getting hps in about 10 days for the other box. boxes are 4 foot by 4 foot by 2 all painted white inside sort of pinched stelthys idea but no where near as professional. will probably do a journal if i can get a decent camera and when plants get a bit bigger. but i will say this site is the most helpful and most informative site i have ever come across. thanks to all the people that spent the time to put all the infomation on here.well thats about it.


----------



## ross108 (Jan 8, 2011)

not that i know that much about it but i put mine on a plate tissue on top and bottom another plate on top and tape around and i put it on top of a cupboard up high and left it for 3 days i only used bag seed though i got 9 out of 15


----------



## MysteryCheese (Jan 8, 2011)

ross108 said:


> not that i know that much about it but i put mine on a plate tissue on top and bottom another plate on top and tape around and i put it on top of a cupboard up high and left it for 3 days i only used bag seed though i got 9 out of 15


9 out of 15.. not bad... keep your fingers crossed for some females..


----------



## ross108 (Jan 8, 2011)

fingers and toes are crossed


----------



## Gangsta Kush (Jan 8, 2011)

What's up all coming from the little state that could!


----------



## TrickAGEDDON (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello - I am getting ready to grow soon, I am just getting informed and finding out what I need to know and do during the upcoming process I am thinking about Armegeddon Skunk but its is $$$ hope its worth it, and I am sure I will have plenty of question soon. I would Appreciate any advice about Armageddon skunk and growing it


----------



## firsttimebuyer (Jan 8, 2011)

hi could anyone please have a look at the thread i posted and give me any help, thanks!


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 9, 2011)

*A smile is the universal welcome.* 
So try to keep smiling always and have fun to grow. My advice for newbie is just make proper research and *ROLLITUP* is with you. Here you can ask any type of question with proper thread or reply but *CAUTION :* do not SPAM


----------



## firsttimebuyer (Jan 9, 2011)

hi guys, just introducing myself, im new to this site and currently on my first grow. looking forward to being part of the community.


----------



## firsttimebuyer (Jan 9, 2011)

hey dude,just trying to establish contacts to help me grow my own weed. im currently running a20l hydro nft tank with a 600w hps, im having some problems but trying to work them out. growing in the closet which is 7ft wide by1,1/2ft deep. when i bought my nft tank, the guy in the show said i would have to keep the pump running all the time as the pump constantly distributes the nutrients over the roots. should the pump be running all the time as i seem to be getting nute burn?!


----------



## DutchCali (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello all! I'm about start my first grow. Very excited and hope I can produce some decent medication. I will post a new grow journal.
Here is a preliminary pic of my aero build to give an idea of what I'm working with. 


I will have a 6 site areoponics system. 
3.5" net pots will be filled with hydroton holding rockwool rooted clones.
I set up a drain to recycle separate reservoir and a 396gPH submersible pump with 5 airstones from two aquarium air pumps to help keep the nute solution cool and aerated. 

This is where my equipment ends. 

I am sharing a collective garden space.
I will have this 27" x 19" tote in between a 24" space created from 2 2' x 4' flood tables each centered under their own 1000w switchable HPS/MH light.

Will I get enough light in between the 2 1000w for my canopy? I have a small 150w SunSystems HPS. Should I put that in between the 1000w for flowering? I figurte it can't hurt, or might even make a huge difference? 



Also, since I plan on using an external res; to cut down on the cost of nutes, can I use the nute solution in one of the flood and drain tables pumping to my aero roots and draining back to their res? 

The reason I ask is their nutrient program is very extensive and out of my price budget, but they said I could share for the first few grows to help get good meds.

We'll all be running the same light sched and clones. 

Any help will be appreciated or comments? Thanks ALL!!! Look out for the grow journal!


----------



## horticult311 (Jan 10, 2011)

New indoor grower! Have had numerous outside crops but have never done an indoor grow. I have a small 2'X6" x 1'1/2" grow tent. 150watt hps light fixture. Using 3-5gal buckets for DWC with Dyna-Gro & Pro-Tekt for seedling and vegging. Will be using Dyna-Bloom once I have hit that stage. So far I have had one male that I pulled about three days ago. He was pretty much my test dummy. I LSTed him a little, croped him twice and trimmed bottom leaves for wider fan leaves at the top....All the stress he went through I was sure he would die, but like MJ always does, he turned into a nine pound tree!  Thus he was taking up much needed space and energy so he was used in a few recipes! Now I have two plants and many seedlings dropped and waiting for action. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## specmgk (Jan 10, 2011)

specmgk here newbie grower!


----------



## Dirty Harold (Jan 11, 2011)

firsttimebuyer said:


> hey dude,just trying to establish contacts to help me grow my own weed. im currently running a20l hydro nft tank with a 600w hps, im having some problems but trying to work them out. growing in the closet which is 7ft wide by1,1/2ft deep. when i bought my nft tank, the guy in the show said i would have to keep the pump running all the time as the pump constantly distributes the nutrients over the roots. should the pump be running all the time as i seem to be getting nute burn?!


I would definitely check the ph, might be acidic and causing the burn. If it gets worse you might want to mix up a new batch off reservoir water with less nutes and flush the roots with fresh distilled water. I just went through that same problem with my plants.


----------



## dilyn1 (Jan 11, 2011)

clones still not showing roots threw rockwool cubes, and stems are starting to turn purple and leavs a slight lighter green maybe starting to yellow is this normal? any advice would be helpfull


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 11, 2011)

Spam...................................



danar1793 said:


> *  soo the other day i was talking to my friend about how we could get discounts or free nutrients/seeds we did a lil bit of smoking and figured it out lol
> And this is what came in the mail two weeks later
> I will tell you how you can get some free nutrients for your self and even some seeds if your luck  For free. This is 100% freee..
> But you have to do something for me just click on the refferl link to the cool website below and singnup after that just message me and i will check if you did then i will tell you how to get the free good.
> ...


----------



## firsttimebuyer (Jan 11, 2011)

hey dude, ive changed the water in the rs as of yesterday, the plants have totally perked up but im not sure what to do with the badly burnt leaves at the bottom do i cut them off??! the stem still feels quite healthy but apart from that, the leaves are fucked! any help would be awesome!


----------



## carlos1976 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi 
guys am new just wanting some advice on my set up ive 5 blue cheese growing and am due to flickt hem on the 14 jan what is the best feed to use 1 week after the flick IE bloom ? post pics soon but this is my 1st time growing ive a 12x12x2000 tent 5"inlet fan and 5" fan and carbon filter and i am using autopots singles


----------



## LondonPlonker (Jan 13, 2011)

hiya al i,m 50yr old geezer from london,Epliletic and Growing from seed and just trying to get hold of some cuttings,,i,ll appriecate any advice any tips on feeding or when to start from seed ect.got a xxl budbox,some chhese,original Misty,ppp,ice.


----------



## skarface420 (Jan 13, 2011)

just want u guys to check out my pics i just got mites and ive been having what looks like a definency problem also, most are good though what u think


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 15, 2011)

how do i subscribe to threads


----------



## BossRingsB (Jan 16, 2011)

hi all, i am a first time grower and glad to be here. i am close to harvest and would like to share pics, not sure how. new to forums as well. happy growing!


----------



## cowasaki (Jan 16, 2011)

hi im new to the site but not to growin the ganja..lol.. ive got a mini fridge that i use with cfls and soil. this is my 3rd harvest cycle and they are getting better everytime. i found that its hard as hell to contain the plants in a small area but im gettin better. ive got 8 girls in my fridge right now with 1 55watt cfl and 3 26watt cfls. alot of people said its never gunna work but after 2 harvests and workin on my third all i have to say is kiss my ass..lol.. ill be put pics up later today so yall can tell me what u think


----------



## ctharalds11 (Jan 16, 2011)

hi i am new to growing and have a couple of questions first doing this completly legal. have a 250watt light with built in balast and a S and P bathroom exhaust my buddy told me to get. i have everything hooked up except the fan and am kind of at a stand still on who i should have help me install it because i think it should be professionally done. also i am thinking about getting a new outlet what kind of wattage do i need to power everything? i am so anxious to get this thing going should i wait to buy clones till my exhaust is hooked up or can that wait a few weeks till everything is hooked up??? anything suggestions would help greatly thanks.


----------



## SkidMark (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome. I'm a noob and nobody's ragged on me too bad.


----------



## flood86 (Jan 16, 2011)

hello riu.org im new to the site but i havnt started my grow yet...still im reading alot from your forums and im learning a great deal of information!


----------



## junker1 (Jan 16, 2011)

hello is there actually anyone out there


----------



## CCCP916 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey guys first timer here. Friend supplied me with some OG kush babies. I renovated my shed mimicking what few things I picked up flipping through mags. Now in week three since they were put in dirt. All suggestions welcomed, will post pics on request.


----------



## BoyGenius (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey riu first time poster long time reader I have a medical grow I'm thinking about starting with 6 different strains (jupiter og/blue banana og/007 kush/ blackberry og/superman kush/ and pre 98 bubba) the grow will be in promix soiless media under a 600w hps/digi ballast in a GL120 using earth juice nutes I was wondering if anyone has any good info on growing these ladies to there full potential?


----------



## HeshWantsCandy (Jan 17, 2011)

hey wassup y'all. native oregonian here, finally tryin my hand at some indoor closet growin action. started up a little op with some bagseed and found this forum while searchin for grow info. got stuck and read a ton of threads in the DIY section already so im really diggin the site. will most likely be spendin a lot more time in the forums, probably post some pics up for some experienced suggestions later. this could be the start of a new hobby/beautiful relationship, whatever you/i want to call it. its for fun tho so i look forward to my future experience and my future time spent in this community!


----------



## I Love Indica (Jan 17, 2011)

ctharalds11 said:


> hi i am new to growing and have a couple of questions first doing this completly legal. have a 250watt light with built in balast and a S and P bathroom exhaust my buddy told me to get. i have everything hooked up except the fan and am kind of at a stand still on who i should have help me install it because i think it should be professionally done. also i am thinking about getting a new outlet what kind of wattage do i need to power everything? i am so anxious to get this thing going should i wait to buy clones till my exhaust is hooked up or can that wait a few weeks till everything is hooked up??? anything suggestions would help greatly thanks.


 I would start it up now your not going to really need an exhaust until flowering unless your super hot in your grow room or they get pungent when flowering. I actually don't have an exhaust set up (I figured I'd wait until I got my 600 watt) for now I just crack the door and use a fan to blow over the canopy.


----------



## I Love Indica (Jan 17, 2011)

CCCP916 said:


> Hey guys first timer here. Friend supplied me with some OG kush babies. I renovated my shed mimicking what few things I picked up flipping through mags. Now in week three since they were put in dirt. All suggestions welcomed, will post pics on request.


Good Luck you got some premo babies!!!!


----------



## I Love Indica (Jan 17, 2011)

HeshWantsCandy said:


> hey wassup y'all. native oregonian here, finally tryin my hand at some indoor closet growin action. started up a little op with some bagseed and found this forum while searchin for grow info. got stuck and read a ton of threads in the DIY section already so im really diggin the site. will most likely be spendin a lot more time in the forums, probably post some pics up for some experienced suggestions later. this could be the start of a new hobby/beautiful relationship, whatever you/i want to call it. its for fun tho so i look forward to my future experience and my future time spent in this community!


Rip up your bagseed and order from Attitude pronto!!! Believe me you don't want to waist your time with the bagseed when premo seeds are a debit card purchase away. (you can check out my first bagseed grow then check o
ut the different strains I'm growing now...LMAO!!! No more bagseed for me.


----------



## Adub4all (Jan 17, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog6486-12-12-seed-under-cfl.html


----------



## pnq (Jan 17, 2011)

just started my first real grow so heres some info:

5 sprouts from bagseed - Mango Kush (AfghaniXKC-33)
1 150w hps sun system - ON until flowering
aged tap water, will add General Organics Bio Thrive when needed

looking forward to producing some 100% legal socal flowers. check out my grow and give some advice.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

slayer6669 said:


> how do i subscribe to threads


Hey Slayer, you subscribed when you posted! Everytime you post to a thread, you are subbed.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

junker1 said:


> hello is there actually anyone out there


ROFLMAO! Now that's funny!!!! Yeah kiddo, there ACTUALLY is a whole big ol' bunch of us out here, c'mon out and play, LOL.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

CCCP916 said:


> Hey guys first timer here. Friend supplied me with some OG kush babies. I renovated my shed mimicking what few things I picked up flipping through mags. Now in week three since they were put in dirt. All suggestions welcomed, will post pics on request.


Please to consider this a request.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

HeshWantsCandy said:


> hey wassup y'all. native oregonian here, finally tryin my hand at some indoor closet growin action. started up a little op with some bagseed and found this forum while searchin for grow info. got stuck and read a ton of threads in the DIY section already so im really diggin the site. will most likely be spendin a lot more time in the forums, probably post some pics up for some experienced suggestions later. this could be the start of a new hobby/beautiful relationship, whatever you/i want to call it. its for fun tho so i look forward to my future experience and my future time spent in this community!


 
Welcome aboard Hesh, just stay on the right path in here and you will be fine. There's an incredible amount of cannabis cultivation knowledge available. However beware the drama and attending "trolls" lurking about. I'm sure this sounds all weird and mysterious, but if you hang with us for a while you'll see what I mean. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## six6gunns (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all. I'm Neil. first time indoor grower. doing well so far.
I'm normally an outdoor grower but decided to give indoor a shot.
nice to meet you all


----------



## junker1 (Jan 17, 2011)

good evening, 3 of my five seeds have just sprouted, after the other two sprout i will put them in a dixie cup with straight pro mix. when i put them in do i put them sprout down or sprout up? also should i cover the cup with plastic for the greenhouse affect?


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

junker1 said:


> good evening, 3 of my five seeds have just sprouted, after the other two sprout i will put them in a dixie cup with straight pro mix. when i put them in do i put them sprout down or sprout up? also should i cover the cup with plastic for the greenhouse affect?


Get the seed into medium as soon as the tap root appears. Be VERY gentle, there's microscopic "hairs" on the tap that are easily damaged. While not necessarily fatal, surely not helpful to the development of that girl. I never paper towel or crack my seeds.
Right into the damp soil and let them germinate the way they have for millions of years. I find this tends to weed out weak and puny genetics. OK, going forward, sprout down. You say "a dixie cup", I hope you meant to say 5 dixie cups! Coco Coir or peat cups are much better. Pix, ASAP.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

six6gunns said:


> Hello all. I'm Neil. first time indoor grower. doing well so far.
> I'm normally an outdoor grower but decided to give indoor a shot.
> nice to meet you all


Hey Neil, welcome to the great CANNABIS CARNIVAL we call RIU! I too have been growing outdoor for a long time and built my first indoor growroom in Nov. Got that set-up in my bedroom. Then built a $30 "Germination Station" in the bathroom that gave me 16 for 16 germ rate so far. You will find a lot of good growing tips in here, again welcome.......BB


----------



## junker1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Get the seed into medium as soon as the tap root appears. Be VERY gentle, there's microscopic "hairs" on the tap that are easily damaged. While not necessarily fatal, surely not helpful to the development of that girl. I never paper towel or crack my seeds.
> Right into the damp soil and let them germinate the way they have for millions of years. I find this tends to weed out weak and puny genetics. OK, going forward, sprout down. You say "a dixie cup", I hope you meant to say 5 dixie cups! Coco Coir or peat cups are much better. Pix, ASAP.......BB


thanks, ya i mean five cups, couldnt believe that they actually sprouted. i will get some peat cups those are the one that they will stay in throughout thier complete life correct? ya i like this site


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 18, 2011)

junker1 said:


> thanks, ya i mean five cups, couldnt believe that they actually sprouted. i will get some peat cups those are the one that they will stay in throughout thier complete life correct? ya i like this site


Hey Junk, yes....start in the peat cups and then plant cup and all in final growing container, roots shoot right through the sides and bottom. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## 10mfers (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi. Obviously I'm new and thought I should say hi.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey 10, welcome aboard.......Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## zigzachz (Jan 20, 2011)

hey guys! im a newbie! i'm thinkin about buyin a grow box for stealthy reasons. any sugggestions on what to get and what site to go with?? i was looking at the little woody grow box for size but i'm not sure.. it looks like something i could make...


----------



## junker1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey Junk, yes....start in the peat cups and then plant cup and all in final growing container, roots shoot right through the sides and bottom. Good luck & good grow.......BB


 did that. woke up this morning and saw the plant sticking out of the dirt. felt like a kid with a new bike on xmass morning. all good so far. been reserching the l e d lights what do you think about those?


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

junker1 said:


> did that. woke up this morning and saw the plant sticking out of the dirt. felt like a kid with a new bike on xmass morning. all good so far. been reserching the l e d lights what do you think about those?


The LED"s, Hmmmm.....the jury is still out on those. A bit pricey and some folks say you just can't get a good tight, finished bud off of these lights. But they are cheap to run and quite cool compared to HID. My main grow is outside, so the CFL"s work fine for me in the "Germination Station" and start room. Again, Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 20, 2011)

hey peeps newbie here, jst saying 'high'. on my 2nd grow not had much luck so far, hopefully guna find some answers. growing some form ov big bud, not sure. 1week in flower and they all seem unhappy. droopy and yellowing.


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 20, 2011)

please see......


https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/401727-droopy-girls.html


----------



## MrCatatonic (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, I kinda fell out of a crack in the sky and landed here! Nice to be here among all these GREAT people and PRICELESS advice. I think I'll be setting up camp! 

80's horror rules!


----------



## BamaHigh (Jan 20, 2011)

Just joined a few days ago and decided to come say hi. So hi .


----------



## lleplant (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone. Although this is my first post, 
I have been a member for several months browsing various threads. Hubby and I have built a hobby room. My hobbies include saltwater aquariums and dabbling in growing both mj and shrooms.


----------



## PowerPlant984 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey whats up Power here. Few questions. Whats germination and how do you do it. Also whats some good fertilizers for a personal garden.?


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 21, 2011)

PowerPlant984 said:


> Hey whats up Power here. Few questions. Whats germination and how do you do it. Also whats some good fertilizers for a personal garden.?


I will be happy to explain "germination", although it seems a little odd that you would be in a cannabis growing forum and NOT know something *that* basic....Hmmmm....OK....anyway......
Germination is the process where growth begins from a resting stage. Cannabis seeds, which are mature ovules of plants, contain an embryo and stored food. Seeds are able to resume growth, or germinate, when the embryonic tissue is allowed to continue growing. When this happens, a radicle (the root) emerges from the seed. This period can also be called "establishment," and indicates that germination is complete because the seedling is no longer relying on its food reserves. Some folks pre-wet the seed, then place in 
medium when tap root appears. I prefer to plant seed directly into the growing medium with no scratching or soaking, this way you get the strongest plants possible. As for ferts, you can wait a bit on that, get your germination on and some plants established first, then come at us with some pix of what you have going on. Then would be the time to dicuss nutrients. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Adamas (Jan 21, 2011)

It started with pure curiosity and the will of NOT WANTING TO PAY FOR IT ANYMORE
I got a copy of Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible and been reading about IT on different forums for the last 3 months.
I also have to admit that I never really had "the Green thumb" so I was underestimating my qualifications has a potential indoor gardener.
You just have to Do It! and like a forum contributor use to say KISS "Keep It Simple Stupid"


----------



## cloney (Jan 22, 2011)

hi ive done a few grows nothing major though and outdoors only


----------



## alison apples (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi! Brand new here. Currently have Auto Assains growing outside that are just about ready and 36 Dulce Vitas that I just planted to be our first indoor grow (fingers crossed for this grow). We have a 1000W HPS. Can't find a 'real' reflector where we are, any suggestions on a DIY one? Also, there are a lot of mixed answers on the 'footprint' of a 1000W HPS. Can anyone give me an answer from experience? Thanks!!! Hope everyone is having a super good Saturday so far! Cheerio!


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 22, 2011)

alison apples said:


> Hi! Brand new here. Currently have Auto Assains growing outside that are just about ready and 36 Dulce Vitas that I just planted to be our first indoor grow (fingers crossed for this grow). We have a 1000W HPS. *Can't find a 'real' reflector where we are, any suggestions on a DIY one? *Also, there are a lot of mixed answers on the 'footprint' of a 1000W HPS. Can anyone give me an answer from experience? Thanks!!! Hope everyone is having a super good Saturday so far! Cheerio!


Hey alison, check your automotive supply store for a silver mylar coated windshield sun screen. I found one at a local 99cents only store, and works great, picture below.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## NoeJaz (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! Am a newbie.. I found out about this website and would like to share it to you.

tiny-robot-helicopters-can-build-structures
Building large structures is now possible with the invention of flying robots. The new system was developed by Daniel Mellinger and his team from the University of Pennsylvanias GRASP Lab.
The system works with a human inputting the design of the construction project. Algorithm will then calculate and figure out which parts should be included before creating it. Instructions are then followed by small helicopter robots. They coordinate with one another by choosing which part goes next.
Researchers previously were successful in making the robots perform acrobatic feats. Future developments include incorporating charging stations for robots to last longer. Technological developments in robotics further advance mankind in the field of engineering and construction.


----------



## jlab (Jan 22, 2011)

hey guys new to this forum. i want to add images to an album so i can post a grow report. can any body help me out? 

thanx

jlab


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 22, 2011)

jlab said:


> hey guys new to this forum. i want to add images to an album so i can post a grow report. can any body help me out?
> 
> thanx
> 
> jlab


Hey jlab, use the "Go Advanced" form to make a post, find the "manage attachments" button at the bottom, follow the instructions.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## yezzlebuck (Jan 22, 2011)

hello everybody,i am a new grower who is serious about trying to grow the best mj i can.i need all the help i can to achieve this,so for my first question:is this soilless mix good for og kush,ak47 and violator kush?here is the recipe:Base Mix:5 parts peat moss 
3 parts perlite
2 parts wormcasting 
Add 2 TBS of Dolomite lime per gal. of base mix,Lightly moisten and mix well,let compost for 1 week stirring frequently.I think that this should work good for my cuttings.For my cuttings that have matured I was thinking of adding the following ferts. to my Base Mix:2TBS of epson salt per gal of mix
2TBS of bone meal per gal of mix
1TBS of blood meal per gal of mix
bat guano hi(n) 1TBS per gal of mix
hi(p) 1TBS per gal of mix
well there it is, I really want some feed back on this I dont want to kill my plants.thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## loonyliza (Jan 22, 2011)

id leave it if its happy with just what your doing...


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 23, 2011)

John McMillin said:


> Hello I need some help...
> 
> I need to change my user name....any idea's?


John, I don't think you can "change" your user name in the forum. You would have to abandon your current account and sign up with a new id.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## woodsusa (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello all. I've recently been approved for the Medical Marijuana program in the state where I live. I plan on growing some indoor plants once the paperwork is finalized. I'll be browsing the forums looking for tips on growing techniques. Lighting, soils, seed types etc. It's nice to see a place like this is available for those who need it.


----------



## Vapor Nation (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Everyone. We are excited to join this forum to provide helpful and insightful information about growing, vaporizers, and everything else thats associated with the beautiful culture of Mary Jane.


----------



## Flicker (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,im new in growing and this forum, and look forward to many grows in the future. Hope for some good answers,as there can be a few noob questions Greetings from skandinavia.


----------



## jr2341589 (Jan 23, 2011)

have already looked through forum very informative. Hope i can add as much as i learn! I started here looking for info on selecting a mother plant found some good info would always take more .


----------



## yezzlebuck (Jan 24, 2011)

what i see other questions answered


----------



## mcnd (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm going back into MJ cultivation after a 2 years stop. I decided I would take it more seriously this time so I'm here to ask question I can't find answers to on the forum (although I've read a lot of pages since I've registered and will continue to do so). Learning is the only way to go for impressing crops results !


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 24, 2011)

mcnd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going back into MJ cultivation after a 2 years stop. I decided I would take it more seriously this time so I'm here to ask question I can't find answers to on the forum (although I've read a lot of pages since I've registered and will continue to do so). Learning is the only way to go for impressing crops results !


where are you from?


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey what's good everyone, I'm new to the site and just saw the thread and thought I'd say hi. Quick question...under a users name on a post it has what I'm guessing to be a title. I think mine says "stranger", can you change this or is the more posts you have the higher you title gets ( lol pun intended)?


----------



## karen kim judd (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi i'm from mi. Have the means & location to grow. ? Do you need a special permit? Or do you need patients to be legal? I used to grow 25 years ago for pleasure, now i want to make$


----------



## karen kim judd (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to change my user name, please tell me how.


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 24, 2011)

karen kim judd said:


> Hi i'm from mi. Have the means & location to grow. ? Do you need a special permit? Or do you need patients to be legal? I used to grow 25 years ago for pleasure, now i want to make$


Money is always the best motivator...I'm on the same page.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 24, 2011)

karen kim judd said:


> I want to change my user name, please tell me how.


Hi Karen, go back one page and see my post #6415.......BB


----------



## Kushmann1434 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am a newbie, and wish to say that this BB is awesome. I expect to garner the experience needed to make my first grow a success!!

I will be using an EBB-12 for starters...first question: Where do the click locks go? The directions are woefully inadequate. And, if there are diagrams for pot placement and routing of hoses, that would be cool to know the best layout...

You guys ROCK!!


----------



## tjay21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Im a medicinal patient and I just bught a blue dream clone. what should be my next step? Please help. I am new to this.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

tjay21 said:


> Im a medicinal patient and I just bught a blue dream clone. what should be my next step? Please help. I am new to this.


This will be interesting.....total "cart before the horse" thing......OK TJ, going with one Blue Dream clone....if this the Riot seeds S1 version, you have one hell of a sativa on your hands, LOL, I hope you have a large grow area. You gave NO info as to HOW you are growing.......indoor....outdoor....greenhouse....more info needed. But, the clone needs to get into some kind of medium soon. Need to know if you are indoor in dirt...then get the girl into a 3/5 gallon container and under 18/6 lighting. LMK and I'll be glad to help....BB


----------



## FreddyK (Jan 26, 2011)

hey everyone, been around mj for a long time. Real hush hush.
I got my plants in pots with fantastically air-rated soil.
I feed em well, even though they suffered some stress outdoors after a freeze.
Both fems in flower.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Freddy, just curious as to where in CA you would be growing out side? You shouldn't be flowering right now, since the dark period is getting shorter, and will continue to do so until June 21. Then is when normal outdoor flowering would begin to occur. So you seem to have a strange flowering trait. I guess it could be an auto flower, please let us know more about your grow, pix if possible.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## ChubbySoap (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello all, I am the quintessential newb.

I'm a DIY enthusiast with a knack for cloning and the unfortunate ability to kill any plant once it leaves the cloner.
I'm filled to the brim with absurd ideas, advice from friends and strangers, and have very solid opinions on things I don't even understand.
It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance.
I beg for your good humor and patience.

My caregiver claims these are the beasts for me...we shall see


----------



## Vicious Penguin (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new to the whole MJ stuff, just started smoking and stuff, i know pretty much absolutely nothing about weed, other than a few common strains around the middle tennessee area, try to look over me lol


----------



## joekitt (Jan 28, 2011)

I have NO idea how this site works....I have never posted/forum/thread anything in my life so I don't even know where to go to ask ???? I would love to get some advice but until I learn my way around this site I will probably never know what replies I have as i have no clue as to where to get them. Anyway, cool site, looking forward to getting to know it better.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 28, 2011)

joekitt said:


> I have NO idea how this site works....I have never posted/forum/thread anything in my life so I don't even know where to go to ask ???? I would love to get some advice but until I learn my way around this site I will probably never know what replies I have as i have no clue as to where to get them. Anyway, cool site, looking forward to getting to know it better.


Hi Joe, welcome aboard. I would suggest you go to the "forum", click the "newbie" section and read, read, and read some more!
There is a lot of information on this site. I doubt you could come up with a cannabis related question, that hasn't been asked and answered in here already. So try to soak up as much as you can before you begin posting the inevitable questions.
At the top of every page is button marked "My Rollitup", go in there to see the answers to any posts you make.
It takes a while to get up to speed, but a great resource once you get the hang of it. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Joseph Flippo (Jan 28, 2011)

HI, my name is "Joseph". I am new here---and I am NOT an alcoholic....hehehe Just kidding about that intro. Everything that I write is hypothetical because I don't know if I have the nerve to actually grow my own or not. I am trying to learn new stuff about these plants. I am wanting to learn how to grow big bud and California skunk outdoors. I would like information on how to prepare seedlings for outdoor planting. Things like if I should germinate and grow the seedlings indoors and thenplant them outside (and when to do that), or if I should just drop the seeds into the ground, etc. Any information taht Iget will be used for my own personal education. Any information about lighting, fertilizers, watering, and hiding the plants outdoors could one day prove useful to me. Thanks.


----------



## Joseph Flippo (Jan 28, 2011)

I am new here as well. I have already received some good advice here. I was wondering if anyone germinates their seeds inside before planting outdoors or if you just drop your seeds into the ground? If you germinate them what month do you start?


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 28, 2011)

I always germinate my seed before planting weather they are going indoors or outdoors, and it kinda depends where you live for when you should plant. I have my plants veging inside and when it warms up...out they go.


----------



## headband27 (Jan 28, 2011)

hey everyone, new to this site, got a turbogarden (i know) but i was wondering if anyone had any experience with this or could tell me what to do with the starter plugs and/or hydroton in the pots it comes with?


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 28, 2011)

headband27 said:


> hey everyone, new to this site, got a turbogarden (i know) but i was wondering if anyone had any experience with this or could tell me what to do with the starter plugs and/or hydroton in the pots it comes with?


Welcome to the site! I would help but I have never heard of a turbo garden before, but it looks cool on the website.


----------



## toktok (Jan 28, 2011)

can u start seeds from stratght soil an miricle gro??/ can neone help me?


----------



## chester12 (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry about stupid question but is there anyone in the uk here


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

chester12 said:


> sorry about stupid question but is there anyone in the uk here


Good morning Chester, here ya go:>>

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/uk-growers.html

Good luck & good grow.......BB

BTW, there are NO stupid questions.........it's the answers that raise eyebrows......LOL.....BB


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

chester12 said:


> sorry about stupid question but is there anyone in the uk here


Yea dude you can start seeds in soil...I usually just use a Tupperware container and put down a piece of paper towel then your seeds and the another paper towel and make sure it's wet but not soaked...leave in a dark warm place and they will pop in about two days, sometimes sooner and sometimes later. Then plant


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

toktok said:


> can u start seeds from stratght soil an miricle gro??/ can neone help me?


Hello tok, I grow directly onto the soil, no wetting or paper towels, nothing; just into the 3" peat pot with a little potting soil.
My reasoning: cannabis has grown on it's own for millions of years without any help in germinating. A weak or defective seed that wouldn't germinate naturaly, has no place in my garden.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## zx14 (Jan 29, 2011)

hello everyone i am trying to learn all i can about dwc i have limited space so i need to grow hydro i think i have everything i need to grow i have a 3x3x6 tent airpumps fans tubs ph tds meters hid lighting nutes i have everything but knowledge. so i been reading all that i can before i start up also by learning by others fucking up i hope that dont sound rude but the best way to learn is by mistakes that others have made 
i have grown before but years ago in soil but never tried hydro there are some real good dwc farmers on this site and i am looking foward to learning as much as i can before start up thank you for taken time to read ...................zx14


----------



## DTvamp (Jan 29, 2011)

New here but glad i found yall been growing for a while but now got new cab and learning top info from some of the best growers...... honest much thanks !!!

DT


----------



## Laurie Laursen (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everyone I am knew to this website, found it while researching. I am experimenting with hydroponics and this is where I am at. Can you take the larger buds off and continue growing the smaller if the smaller are not ready without flushing the system first or is this not recommended ?


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

Laurie Laursen said:


> Hi everyone I am knew to this website, found it while researching. I am experimenting with hydroponics and this is where I am at. Can you take the larger buds off and continue growing the smaller if the smaller are not ready without flushing the system first or is this not recommended ?


Hi Laurie, I'm an outdoor farmer, but i bet you'll find your answer here: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/

Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## bud087 (Jan 29, 2011)

hi there every one i want to do a grow journal but don,t no what i got to do to get started please help . 
i have got 600 hps 120*120*200 white widow is the bred got them from www.demonseeds.com they got here in 12 days there 4 days old need to work out what to do please help....


----------



## RHINO1993 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello people of Roll It up , I am dan & I want to grow some Nice stinky buds of The Cheese - Please check my thread out and tell me what you think ... I'll be uploading pictures Daily - If everything goes to plant

I have been growing 1 x Blue Cheese for over a month now ( 11 days into flowering ) about 30 days In veg'n - I Love growing , Smoking & talking about It ...This is the only place where I can come tell people what I think about smoking Mj , Growing Mj & talking about It In general 

Thanks for reading my post If you did , Much appreciated - Hope you get in touch with me soon , Or just leave me a comment on my Thread ... That would be nice


----------



## Solid Gear Jake (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, newbie member, just wanted to say hi from Brisbane, I will be going for my first ever grow shortly, I've bought the seeds, just getting together the other bits and pieces....i'm attempting a stealth grow as the missus is dead set against the idea  all the best guys, Jake


----------



## Roll69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I posted my introduction thread.


----------



## draconicblue (Jan 31, 2011)

Brand new here, just signed up. Did like 8 hours of reading before I actually signed up 'cause I was so into it.
RiU is amazing. What's good to everyone 
Quick question: How do you control humidity inside a growbox? and do you even need to? Do certain stages require certain amounts of humidity? Thanks


----------



## MakeItLegal77 (Jan 31, 2011)

...and so, Hello all! 

Have joined this site because in the near future I intend to get growing some of the good stuff. 

First impressions is there is a wealth of info here, just what the amateur like me needs and so, thanks in advance.

I hail from the UK where Pot is getting ever more expensive; £30 for 1/8 oz. or £10 for a measley gram in my area (Norfolk). Personally I think those prices are quite insane 

Thanks


----------



## MakeItLegal77 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wanted to ask...

Is this mainly an North American forum???

Are there many Brits on here???


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

MakeItLegal77 said:


> I wanted to ask...
> 
> Is this mainly an North American forum???
> 
> Are there many Brits on here???


Hello Make, I believe this is what you're looking for:> 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread.html

Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Chrissii2stoned (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to put in my 2 cents. I am new to the site and I found it so interesting and informative. I am trying to figure out how to grow on my own. I don't really want a lot, just enough that I don't have to buy anymore. Want to do it the right way though. If anyone has any advice, feel free to let me know.


----------



## The False Prophet (Jan 31, 2011)

what are the best ways for me to have a buddy in africa send me some seeds?


----------



## chester12 (Jan 31, 2011)

can people recoment seed companies as i dont know which ones to trust or get good seeds from


----------



## eBaked (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey All,

Just signed up after a few weeks of reading the board. RIU is sick..

Just started a build with a friend and its going good so far. Got the cabinet built (took some time) but we are now getting stoked to test her out.. You can check out my buddies build journal of the project over at (username: Schar BK). 

Cheers!


----------



## budgrow (Jan 31, 2011)

hi there prices are like that here in cornwall, it suck, hence why i am here lol


----------



## liv2rock420 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, fellow growers! My name is Jay and I'm a newbie grower. I have a few questions for all of you: I'm thinking about buying a grow tent. Specifically the Grow Lab 60. I would like to know some of your opinions on this Grow Lab or other grow tents. Is it worth the investment for a beginner grower? Does anyone have any experience with these grow labs or grow tents? Bad or good, Any feedback would greatly appreciated. Thank you and happy growing!


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

chester12 said:


> can people recoment seed companies as i dont know which ones to trust or get good seeds from


The ONLY one I've trusted for 3 years:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## chester12 (Jan 31, 2011)

are going to share 
not being rude or anyfin


----------



## weedbeavis (Jan 31, 2011)

Here. Lurked for forever.


----------



## roadster420 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey dude, the best way to grow is to just do it. I am on my second grow and will not repeat the mistakes I made on the first. No matter how much you read you still need to have the expierience of growing. I only grow enough for me and I rushed though the first one, be patient and keep an eye on it is my advice. Troubleshoot problems before they get out of control and keep the grow area clean.

Later,
Roadster420


----------



## HeeferBud (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, new obviously. I have a spinal cord injury and as such am a medical marijuana member. First time grower, 2 days away from finishing Rubbermaid grow box with 2 (for now) 36gal/136.6L cleverstore boxes. 3 Seedlings already formed 1st pair true leaves. Very excited, made a couple blunders already but eager to learn. Lots of research and plan changes, not too mention quite a bit over anticipated budget but should be fun. Cfl grow. Journal will be started and up soon!


----------



## tommy smith (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi guys am new here i got a 12x12x1800 tent 600w light set up and 5 autopots with 5 blueberry cheese 6.5 weeks in to it and looking good, i just wanted to know exactly when will i know the buds are due to be harvested i was told when the hairs go brown is that right.....6.5 weeks in to flowering and buds are the size of a 5p nearly lol am expecting to see them start to swell up allot soon hopefully ....


----------



## Cheech Bong (Feb 1, 2011)

Just wanted to drop by and introduce myself. My name is Cheech Bong and I am a medical MJ patient and never thought this day would come. I am currently running two 4x4x6 tents with two 400w MH/HPS lights in there. 

Current fruits:
3x white widow
3x white castle
1x short rider
1x "loner" named that one myself. 

I got my seeds from attitude incase any other newbies are wondering. I will post some pics of my grow op as soon as I learn how. Anyways I just wanted to say thanks for all the help prior to me posting. This site has been awesome and so have the members.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

tommy smith said:


> Hi guys am new here i got a 12x12x1800 tent 600w light set up and 5 autopots with 5 blueberry cheese 6.5 weeks in to it and looking good, i just wanted to know exactly when will i know the buds are due to be harvested i was told when the hairs go brown is that right.....6.5 weeks in to flowering and buds are the size of a 5p nearly lol am expecting to see them start to swell up allot soon hopefully ....


Good morning Tommy, you will need a 60/100 power scope, ($12/15). Check the* trichomes; *these are tiny clear globes on stalk-like structures. As the bud matures and ripens, the fluid in these "globes" slowly turns from clear to milky, and then amber color.
The clearer, the higher the high, the darker, is more "couch-lock". I prefer a nice mix of milky/amber.
Hope this helps, Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## fourtwentyish (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello RIU. Not my first post, been posting since yesterday but decided to come in here and make an introduction. I have been wanting to grow for quite some time now and finally have taken the plunge and bought the equipment. Tons of great info on this site. I would like to thank everyone who has contributed. Keep up the good work. I started a grow and a journal today.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/405263-180w-blackstar-led-gl60-tent.html

Thanks for having me


----------



## DC904 (Feb 1, 2011)

180w Blackstar sounds amazing! Ive always been a CFL kinda guy. But i would like to give LEDs a shot one day...


----------



## MadHatterequalsbudmaster (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey im new to this site got two kush seeds "germed" and already sprouted. cant wait to watch them get bigger


----------



## doggyd (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Guys NewBee Here. I need So much Help!


----------



## doggyd (Feb 1, 2011)

How do i make a Thread cause I need to Post Something up and i have a few questions that need answering!


----------



## Eirin (Feb 1, 2011)

Hiya! Just decided to join the forums and what not. Thinking about setting up an op at the house I'm gonna be moving into. Just kinda lurking around reading the different specs and ops. TONS of info on this site, well done!


----------



## DC904 (Feb 1, 2011)

doggyd said:


> How do i make a Thread cause I need to Post Something up and i have a few questions that need answering!


Youll need to find the correct topic and then click start new thread! then post away! 
Hoped this helped.


----------



## Chrissii2stoned (Feb 1, 2011)

doggyd said:


> Hey Guys NewBee Here. I need So much Help!


don't feel bad...so do i. just started my first grow, well just started germinating from some old seeds i had laying around the house. i figured if they don't make it im not out any money right...want to make sure i can do it right before i spend money on the good stuff if ya know what i mean. good luck


----------



## DC904 (Feb 1, 2011)

that sounds like my first grow. just some old seeds i had found.. stuff wasnt too bad either!


----------



## isa98 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello, I'm Isaac... Hope to get a lot of good advice, and I in return will update on my progress... This site is great!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

Wooooooooooooo rawr


----------



## JS123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the site. Looks nice!!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

You look like a sheriffs deputy JS.


----------



## UVRay (Feb 2, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone. I'm a brand new member here, been lurking a while reading all the great info and decided this was a forum I wanted to join. Looking forward to meeting you all and hopefully will some have something worth sharing with the group.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> You look like a sheriffs deputy JS.


And your last 2 posts say YOU'RE stoned out of your fucking tree, LOL.......BB


----------



## Saurkraut (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey all i just joined med user from michigan just wanted to say hello grew outside for 5 years gonna be my first indoor grow got a 1000w mh to start out with need to get a flowering set up yet cant decide between hps and led was gonna go 1000w hps or 2 of the 240w lighthouse hydro blackstar any suggestions?


----------



## myplants420 (Feb 2, 2011)

i like plants


----------



## rjl (Feb 3, 2011)

Bobby here. Hello to all. This may not be the most appropriate sopt for this post, but I will anyway. This is just a caution: I purchased ten White Widow seeds from Nirvana. When they arrived 4 were crushed and the remaining six never germinated. I complained and they awarded 1000 bonus points and sent me ten more at no charge. These did not germinate either. I purchased 10 Afghan seeds from www.buydutchseeds.com and they all germinated and are growing nicely.


----------



## Alen (Feb 3, 2011)

HI EVERYONE...i just started my firs grow 1 and a half months ago...I"m now at 2 weeks of flowering....wupiii i am so exited...


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 3, 2011)

PICs alen PICS


----------



## DrSaltychin (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey whats up? Just droppin by to say hi, Stay lifted!


----------



## zamzia (Feb 4, 2011)

How do. A new member of RIU from across the pond. Been lurking for ages. Hoping to get something rolling with plenty of inspiration from threads on here. Hope to be getting involved real soon. Thanks


----------



## gary=busey (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey I am new been lurking on the site for awhile but i just started growing and posting fairly recently.
Feel free to check it out in my signature and comment.


----------



## Bainesy (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi people was going to start my 1st grow soon and was planning on starting with a autoflowering strain, any recommendations?


----------



## redoak4two0 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello all. I am an older veteran living in New Mexico. I just got my med records from the VA hospital today, so I will be putting in my MM application soon. Medimary suggested this site to me, and since I have been lurking and reading for a bit I have to agree...seems like a good knowledgeable place and people. Nice to meet you all. Looking forward to having my card in the (relatively) near future.


----------



## grezyolgranny (Feb 4, 2011)

veggin under solar wing vho ww fron seedbank.mega bush short girls.feedback on stretch practices.7 gal smart pot.keep light close or move up to let plants stretch? 2 1k hps with mover that covers six foot circle in flower room so stretch there is minimal.eight ft ceiling.input appreciated.yes im new


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 5, 2011)

grezyolgranny said:


> veggin under solar wing vho ww fron seedbank.mega bush short girls.feedback on stretch practices.7 gal smart pot.keep light close or move up to let plants stretch? 2 1k hps with mover that covers six foot circle in flower room so stretch there is minimal.eight ft ceiling.input appreciated.yes im new


 
Welcome "New"...........If nothing else, you DO have the art of condensation down pat!
As a general rule, I never want any stretching of my girls, keep the light,tight.......BB


----------



## Ketchup Kid (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guys, this is my first post. 
I plan to start up an op for personal use, probably 1-3 plants started at different times to cycle it. I want to do two different strains, one sativa dominant and one indica dominant. Specifically posting to ask some recommendations for each category that would grow nicely in organic soil with liquid organic nutrients under multiple 55 watt CFLs (3860 lumens per bulb for a total between 23160 - 38600 lumens). I'm thinking about doing Pineapple express for a sativa since I may have access to a clone in the future, but any suggestions would be appreciated. 

I'm excited to be a member of this forum and hope to learn quite a bit here.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 5, 2011)

Ketchup Kid said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post.
> I plan to start up an op for personal use, probably 1-3 plants started at different times to cycle it. I want to do two different strains, one sativa dominant and one indica dominant. Specifically posting to ask some recommendations for each category that would grow nicely in organic soil with liquid organic nutrients under multiple 55 watt CFLs (3860 lumens per bulb for a total between 23160 - 38600 lumens). I'm thinking about doing Pineapple express for a sativa since I may have access to a clone in the future, but any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> I'm excited to be a member of this forum and hope to learn quite a bit here.



Hi KK, welcome aboard. RE: your lights, be concerned about the Kelvin, or K, not the lumens. I'll put this as succinctly as possible. Lumens and Lux are measurements of light as perceived by the human eye. Plants require P.A.R., photo-synthetically active radiation. This is in the red and blue light spectrum's. For vegging, you want high K, 5000/5500. For flowering, 2300/2700 K. These "K" numbers are usually on the base of the CFL. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## NAUTTY (Feb 6, 2011)

I need help my plant is 3wks old its about a foot tall the very top of my plants leaves are curling inwards and on some of the other leaves are showing yellowish veins can someone please help what am i doing wrong or what does this mean


----------



## Ketchup Kid (Feb 6, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hi KK, welcome aboard. RE: your lights, be concerned about the Kelvin, or K, not the lumens. I'll put this as succinctly as possible. Lumens and Lux are measurements of light as perceived by the human eye. Plants require P.A.R., photo-synthetically active radiation. This is in the red and blue light spectrum's. For vegging, you want high K, 5000/5500. For flowering, 2300/2700 K. These "K" numbers are usually on the base of the CFL. Good luck & good grow.......BB


 It seems my lights are good for flowering just not vegging. 2700K. Guess that means I need a light for vegging. What would you recommend? I still plan on using the CFLs for flowering, maybe a 400 Watt HPS light for the vegging stage? To keep it small I plan on only doing 15 or 16 days of vegging and switch to 12/12 lighting.

[Edit] I found this bulb http://www.elightbulbs.com/Halco-108416-MH400-U-T15-10K-Metal-Halide-Light-Bulb, would that work in conjunction with my CFLs to give it enough blue light to veg properly?


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

The HPS is for flowering also. Check out ebay or Amazon for veg CFL's. You will find lights 10/300 watts in the flowering and veg spectrum's.
I stay away from the HID's for safety and economy. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## smokeydevdev (Feb 6, 2011)

Whats up folks I am brand new to this, I am looking to grow 1 or 2 plants of short rider just for a pleasant smoke with friends. This will be my first grow so i am not to sure. My plan was to buy the 5 fem seeds and the ultimate grow kit from nirvana shop. then wen it came around to vegging I was gonna use a White 125 watt CFL 6400K then for the budding process which it to a Red 125 watt CFL 2700K. just for starters am I on the right track or will I end up making a balls of it? Thanks.


----------



## babyboy187 (Feb 7, 2011)

Growing a Mad Science plant
stop but it survived and need other scientist to assist


----------



## sboonjue (Feb 7, 2011)

Yo yo yo! I love the site for awesome and reliable information! I finally decided to start growing Hydroponics "Recirculating DWC" based on blazeoneup's model form icmag and starting a grow journal on my skywalker og clones...I am new at this and need LOTS of criticism and advice on my grow. Already I have encounter many problems in the build as well the health of my plants...Please feel free to ask me any questions on building a RDWC system as I know all the woulda and shoulda stuff that should have been done to avoid complications.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/407066-recirculating-dwc-1st-grow-skywalker.html


----------



## grezyolgranny (Feb 8, 2011)

question on hermie.friend had a diesel plant that he said had light leaking on it in bud room.top had some seed.sprouted fine,i only kept one.will it be a hermie too?should i wheel it since i dont need the plant i was just looking into the strain.it was good smoke. pic of "it". (top) the other pic is ww fem planted week later this plant is almost three weeks old.the hermie is a month. same light


----------



## HumbleGro (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello All, I am new to all net forums, but not growing. Been cultivating for around 15 years. I love the plant, but I despise the way it is treated by most of mankind. I hope that we may make the growing/smoking experience legal, and also take away the monetary rewards away for growing. I just give weed away to my peeps, ya'll! I look forward to learning and helping others to learn through this site. To all the new growers and old pros.... Do It BIG!!!!!!


----------



## La8Bloomer (Feb 8, 2011)

What is up ppl! I am an experienced outdoor grower, with some experience indoor, looking to wean into that. I am a medical marijuana patient, my caregiver is also a good friend with a ton of knowledge. My goal is to become a care giver myself. My medicine is always super dank and is grown with canna nutrients. favirote medicine is stars, white widow, g-13, and og KUSH. Like HumbleGro I love this plant, it really has changed my life and I hope to spread awareness of its benefits and de-taboo cannabis. Looking to be a contributing member of the forum and can start right away in the outdoor section, wish I had some pics of some of my grows... I was always too nervous to be in possession of those pictures to take any! In on this shiiiiiii......


----------



## midwest reefer (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all. Although this is my first post, I have been stalking this forum for a while. I have a couple of mj grows under my belt and am currently trying a small mushroom grow of B+ and PES Hawaiian. Great site! Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Triqu (Feb 9, 2011)

new here lurker long time hello's missed now say'n then hi lol


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 10, 2011)

hey BB, kinda new here, been on bout 2 month, but i have a journal started, and would like some guidence, i have some "friends" that have given me pointers, still want some others to sub up and ask question and help with good answers. and i have read quite a few of ur post u sem to have been at this awhile, mind given my journal a look and maybe a follow,


----------



## Beanman1971 (Feb 10, 2011)

Bean man here just saying hello to everyone here and look forward to all the words of wisdom offered. In MI where its legal and I can only say
I love it here for that ONLY. Wishing everyone here the best of luck and talk to you guys soon.


----------



## Beanman1971 (Feb 10, 2011)

Midwest as well. I always wanted to try the mr's. Any advice and where to start?? Any and all info is appreciated.

Bean Man


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> hey BB, kinda new here, been on bout 2 month, but i have a journal started, and would like some guidence, i have some "friends" that have given me pointers, still want some others to sub up and ask question and help with good answers. and i have read quite a few of ur post u sem to have been at this awhile, mind given my journal a look and maybe a follow,


Hello Real, nice you can join our little "Cannabis Circus". If you dig around, you will find a lot of good stuff in here. Just try to avoid the "drama"! 
There is a lot of that in here too, LOL. You're going Hydro, and thats great.
But I would have very little input on that, as I'm a dirt farmer. I've tried "autos" once, but they just wont work in my set-up, so again, I'd be of little help in that area. I noticed you mentioned "100 watt cfl's", I'm thinking you mean the 27 watt, 100 watt equivalent lights. If this is so, 81 watts of cfl will not be sufficient. I use 108 watts in my germination station, just to give you an idea
of what's needed. PM me anytime, I'll be glad to help with whatever I can.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Pigeonsthebizz (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys newbie from ireland here first time grower im thinking about using an aerogarden if ye could give me some tips on containing the smell im thinking about keeping the aerogarden in cupboard looking forward to hearing ur suggestions thanks


----------



## randall parker (Feb 10, 2011)

help i need help


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

randall parker said:


> help i need help


Well Mr. Parker, some help may be forthcoming.......perhaps you could elaborate about that with which you need help........BB


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 10, 2011)

Already made a post but hello everyone Im Charlie! And this is me &#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;&#8659;


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Charlie, a sincere welcome aboard. I notice you're a little shy, but I'm sure you'll loosen up once you get to know us, LOL.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## joekitt (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Folks-
Just want to apologize for losing my temper in the Forum today. I am a two season outdoor gardener in Denver, Colorado. I am sill trying to figure out this website and my way around, I've met some really nice people today. Thanks for putting up with me everyone!


----------



## Darkwin (Feb 12, 2011)

Whats going on Darkwin here just a newb visiting the forums trying to gain some knowledge on growing  soon moving to Cali and might be doing a bit of growing after i get my green card of course... Cant wait to learn more, i have a question how much does a small setup run you? im not looking to plant a field here just a handful =) would appreciate ya input.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 12, 2011)

Darkwin said:


> Whats going on Darkwin here just a newb visiting the forums trying to gain some knowledge on growing  soon moving to Cali and might be doing a bit of growing after i get my green card of course... Cant wait to learn more, i have a question how much does a small setup run you? im not looking to plant a field here just a handful =) would appreciate ya input.


Hi Darkwin, a little more info needed: indoor/outdoor? soil/hydro? bag seed/top shelf? As you can see there are a lot of variables going on in a "grow". I would suggest you get an idea of what you want, and there will be help forthcoming. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Vick82 (Feb 12, 2011)

whats going on everyone... just sayin whats up... i got a couple of strains growin. my biggest one is my romulan ive had in flower for 3 weeks. I also have a purple kush, hindu skunk, pandoras box and an unknown sativa bag weed ive grown once before. Ill post some pics soon. By the way, can anyone tell me how to put a pic on my avatar? Thanks


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Vick, and welcome aboard. Go to "My RUI", (on top of page). Left hand column, find "MY Settings". Go to "Edit my avatar", follow directions. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## OscartheGrouch (Feb 13, 2011)

Sup everybody, Grouch here!

Been reading/learning from these forums for a month or two now and figured I'd finally make a username and join. I plan to start a newbie grow log on here to accompany my first grow once the seeds I just ordered from Attitude Seed Bank come in (3x Sweet Seeds Fast Bud, 1x free Kannabia Special seed) so I'd appreciate some help with that.

Excited to see how we can help eachother.


----------



## mecwm (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey everybody, What's up?

I have been reading alot of the posts here and hope to gain much more knowledge from you guys by registering and asking questions haha. Anyway I hope to start my own beginner grow log. I ordered some seeds, Kaya gold(she is sativa dominant from what i read) from nirvanaseeds. I live in a tropical climate (28 degrees all year round) So i hope it can handle the heat. Planning to plant outdoors. I sure hope everything goes well. 

Peace


----------



## gonemad (Feb 13, 2011)

Study, study, grow. Study, study, research, grow. Research, research, research, grow.


----------



## norcalpurps (Feb 13, 2011)

Greetings, I am glad to finally be a part of this community!

I am currently trying to start a small grow with Russian Rocket Fuel which is an auto flowering strain. I know it's not much but It's my 1st grow. 

I have done extensive research on not only the strain that I plan on growing but on almost anything. I like to stay current with all the new techniques and everything else. 

In all, I'm glad to have finally joined and I expect great things in the future!


----------



## rshorty (Feb 14, 2011)

hey guys. im a new grower who will soon be moving out of my house and into a home that will allow me to grow on my own. im trying to do as much research as I can before I start.


----------



## suchnsuch (Feb 14, 2011)

What's good RIU? This is suchnsuch, I've been registered on the forum for about a month and a half and thought I'd formally introduce myself. I have a small grow closet going which I started at the beginning of this year. I was kinda thrown into it really fast, when a friend of mine offered me two plants he didn't have room for in his space. 

I jumped at the chance and threw him a little change for 2 plants: 1Chem Dog aka "Kim" and 1Grape Ape aka "April". I also germinated a bunch of bagseed to practice growing from scratch, which is going pretty well. I just switched my timer over to 12/12 to start flowering Kim and April tonite. Guess I'll start a gro journal since I obviously have lots to say.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 14, 2011)

suchnsuch said:


> What's good RIU? This is suchnsuch, I've been registered on the forum for about a month and a half and thought I'd formally introduce myself. I have a small grow closet going which I started at the beginning of this year. I was kinda thrown into it really fast, when a friend of mine offered me two plants he didn't have room for in his space.
> 
> I jumped at the chance and threw him a little change for 2 plants: 1Chem Dog aka "Kim" and 1Grape Ape aka "April". I also germinated a bunch of bagseed to practice growing from scratch, which is going pretty well. I just switched my timer over to 12/12 to start flowering Kim and April tonite. Guess I'll start a gro journal since I obviously have lots to say.


 nice it sounds like you've got two nice plants going there m8.. i have a chemdawg going now as well and it looks lovely to say the least.. goodluck with the grow..


----------



## dr.medecine (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi guys, just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone!

I´m in my thirties and lately I have started to developed a interest for growing these magical plants! I have tried once before in my twenties but I had no real knowledge not to mention a lack of internetspeed and all forums to help me, lol. I have also tried outside a few times but never with success since I was missing lots of understanding about the plants, first time I didn´t even know that it is something called bud I want, so leafes it was, lol.

I did smoke a lot between 15 and 25 but that was then and I smoke very little now, or should I say I have started to find my way back but this time it is all about the home grown stuff. 
I have no interest to run out to buy Hashish ever again (basicly 99% of all cannabis here, aka Marock standard for the most time), no this time I´m interested of doing all the work my self only to enjoy the fruits off that label later on. Also for me buds are exotic and hashish is not, not that strange when looking at the situation where I live I would guess?

Anyway, I´ll shut it now and I hope you guys can live with my bad english grammar and spelling misstakes? Glad to be here and I´m sure I´ll get all kind´s of help.


----------



## Reaper76 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello all! I just registered and wanted to say hello. I am here to learn about growing in a green house. I am a nooby to growing, so if anybody can point me in the right direction while I figure out how to work this sight, it would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Humble Bee (Feb 14, 2011)

New here, wish to say hello
Must say that I just love to grow and everything with this herb.. 
At moment Ive got some diffrent variation all from seeds under 300W Led, just a week or so in vegg , latest addition is co2 enrichment, wich they seems to like.
have to fine tune my growingroom as those new stuff is totally change my way to operate the grow...

Humble bee


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 14, 2011)

That Kitchen Girl said:


> High guys i like cock in my butt!


 nice.. you've come to the right place kitchen girl.. we got all kind of butt sniffers around here..


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

suchnsuch said:


> What's good RIU? This is suchnsuch, I've been registered on the forum for about a month and a half and thought I'd formally introduce myself. I have a small grow closet going which I started at the beginning of this year. I was kinda thrown into it really fast, when a friend of mine offered me two plants he didn't have room for in his space.
> 
> I jumped at the chance and threw him a little change for 2 plants: 1Chem Dog aka "Kim" and 1Grape Ape aka "April". I also germinated a bunch of bagseed to practice growing from scratch, which is going pretty well. I just switched my timer over to 12/12 to start flowering Kim and April tonite. Guess I'll start a gro journal since I obviously have lots to say.


Hey Such, welcome to the "cannabis carnival". You seem to have the right attitude for growing, so get that journal going and LOTS of pix! Looking foreward to your sucessful grow.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

dr.medecine said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone!
> 
> I´m in my thirties and lately I have started to developed a interest for growing these magical plants! I have tried once before in my twenties but I had no real knowledge not to mention a lack of internetspeed and all forums to help me, lol. I have also tried outside a few times but never with success since I was missing lots of understanding about the plants, first time I didn´t even know that it is something called bud I want, so leafes it was, lol.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon dr, Your words,: "growing these magical plants!", caught my eye. You and I are on the same page, LOL.
In my view, cannabis is indeed a most "Magical" plant. I can sit for hours just staring in wonder at my girls.
Screw the spelling and grammar my friend, just get you grow show going, start a journal with lots of pix, because you don't have spell it if we can SEE it. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## suchnsuch (Feb 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice it sounds like you've got two nice plants going there m8.. i have a chemdawg going now as well and it looks lovely to say the least.. goodluck with the grow..


 Thanks, BTW, those leaves in my avatar are a shot of the Grape ape I'm growing!



Burger Boss said:


> Hey Such, welcome to the "cannabis carnival". You seem to have the right attitude for growing, so get that journal going and LOTS of pix! Looking foreward to your sucessful grow.......BB


Will do Boss! Muchos Gracias


----------



## norcal jedi (Feb 15, 2011)

newb to the site here from nor cal. whats up


----------



## tricka (Feb 15, 2011)

sup buddy, im from way down in Australia, Welcome aboard! are you a grower smoker connisuer or all three?
i just about live on here now and i only joined up 2 weeks ago ahhahahah!


----------



## Vincent Marx (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey all, I'm new to this forum.
My names Vince ^_^


----------



## ezwider222 (Feb 15, 2011)

hi whats up im a newbie i need help


----------



## norcal jedi (Feb 15, 2011)

tricka said:


> sup buddy, im from way down in Australia, Welcome aboard! are you a grower smoker connisuer or all three?
> i just about live on here now and i only joined up 2 weeks ago ahhahahah!


thanks for the welcome!!!! Id like to think im all three lol 
Im finding im on here a lot now also! just as much as the other forums i visit.
I also Saw subcool post here too so thats another cool bonus! Hope to be picking up some tga seeds for the local dispence very soon for the next run to go with my skywalker og from DHN and durban poison 
still in my first yr of growing and lving it! loving all the info on the site too!
ca 215 and 420
heres one pic from last run, my second grow blackberry kush










and a pic from today ... day 16 










hope its cool to post


----------



## RRFN (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi people!
I am a starting grower in Rio de Janeiro.
I started a small grow box 75 cm high x 70 wide x 70 cm deep. 
I am working with hydroponics and 4 x 120w (6400k) CFL lights.
I am using just a liiiiiiiittle bit of 15-0-0 nutrient with the first sprouted seeds i got from amsterdan, super skunk and afhgan kush.
Althought all my seeds sprouted, i am having some problems maintening 27 celsius in the box, that already has 1 intake 120mm fan, 1 outtake 120mm fan and a small fan in the box, and temperature gets around 29-30 average.
I am using destiled water, 1/10 of the nutrient solution. Drops on 6 times a day for 5 minutes. The medium (oasis cubes) doesnt seen dry at no times.
Both kinds of seeds, super skunk and the afhgan sprouted pretty fast but are taking over 2week to develop leaves... is this ok?
PH is 6.8 average.
I am thinking is a matter of lights...must be.

By the way, i am following instructions from Alberto Huergos book, "Sativa - Indoor growing", and reading a lot more around here. Thanks.

So... any help, please.

Attached picture of the box and the first sprouts.View attachment 1444088


----------



## BillyBONGThorton (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everyone!
damn, i need ma weed!! all of my connections moved away, literally in the last few weeks. I'm so bummed & so straight right now its just a damn shame  
Hey, I'm desperate...I live with the parents so growing my own is difficult, although I'm in the process of building my own PC Planter.

My guy used to get a FedEx package every month or so...filled with primo buds. Oh what a beautiful sight! Now, I know, this is probably not the right thing to ask for obvious reasons but, I'm a daily smoker now without my hook-up. I have neighbors who winter in Florida, so the house is quiet...you know what I'm getting at....i just don't want to end up in the slammer.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Al Dente (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all, just started my first grow a couple weeks ago. 21 plants from seeds in a shower 30"x34" lit by 90w UFO plus 4 CFL daylight 15w. I don't know what strain it is. Going for a SOG since I will otherwise probably have too many plants for space. This is a personal/medical grow. Anyway just wanted to get that intro in and will start a thread with pics for feedback later.


----------



## MoradaJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

FIRST TIME GROWER HYDROPONICS.
Check out my journal I have just started my PLATINUM OG KUSH.
Watch my journal for updates.(every 2 days) with photos


----------



## CalvinMac40 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have never grown anything I have been researching how to grow, and how to make carbon filters, how to build a hydroponic systems so I have a pretty good idea of how to take care of a plant but what I wanted to know is what would be the best strain for me to grow 1st.


----------



## mrgreenirish44 (Feb 16, 2011)

hello all greetings from ireland i am a 1st time grower and am looking for some suggestions on very easy indoor seeds to grow any ideas please get back. cheers


----------



## first be (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all, just started my first grow a couple weeks ago. 21 plants from seeds in a shower 30"x34" lit by 90w UFO plus 4 CFL daylight 15w. I don't know what strain it is.I am thinking is a matter of lights...must be.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

first be said:


> Hi all, just started my first grow a couple weeks ago. 21 plants from seeds in a shower 30"x34" lit by 90w UFO plus 4 CFL daylight 15w. I don't know what strain it is.I am thinking is a matter of lights...must be.


Hey first, I'm thinking you got WAY too many plants for that 30X34. I've got 15 girls in a 5'X5' growroom, and it's an effen jungle in there!
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Al Dente (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Burger, ty for the reply. Yeah 21 plants is a lot but I figure half will be male and I'll be flowering them at 10" or less so they'll be small. If it's still too many I know ppl who are willing to adopt.


----------



## skgreen (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello everyone
Why is it necessary to scrub the air in a sealed room, when the odour cant escape? I mean, that if it not for the smell or another reason? or did I got this wrong that you have to scrub the air in total sealed room? 
I just buildt an Air scrubber and started to add 650ppm to in the vegg, Im total new to co2 and have just upgrade my grow space with co2 Generator, controllers and soon I will get the AC but it not necessary yet as for now I have to add heat cus I use only 300w Led.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

skgreen said:


> Hello everyone
> Why is it necessary to scrub the air in a sealed room, when the odour can&#8217;t escape? I mean, that if it not for the smell or another reason? or did I got this wrong that you have to scrub the air in total sealed room?
> I just buildt an Air scrubber and started to add 650ppm to in the vegg, I&#8217;m total new to co2 and have just upgrade my grow space with co2 Generator, controllers and soon I will get the AC but it not necessary yet as for now I have to add heat cus I use only 300w Led.


Hi sk, I don't think it's "necessary" to scrub the air in a sealed growroom. However, you do need air circulation within the grow area for the health of the plants. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## blakesta (Feb 17, 2011)

hey what are the main factors for growin ie tempature and so on 

ps prroud to b a memba


----------



## blakesta (Feb 17, 2011)

pss whats the most any ones every got out of a single tent


----------



## Southernstates (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, Im from America.. The south eastern part Im pretty new to the grow game.. Not the smoke game lol. Ben doing a lot of research Ben in the shadows reading finally decided to make a account Thanks for reading

ment to add im going the gurrelia growing route... lol.. So obviously im growing outdoors then hopefully  lol


-shorty


----------



## suchnsuch (Feb 18, 2011)

Al Dente said:


> Hey Burger, ty for the reply. Yeah 21 plants is a lot but I figure half will be male and I'll be flowering them at 10" or less so they'll be small. If it's still too many I know ppl who are willing to adopt.


That's how I got my Chem Dog & Grape Ape, my buddy ran otta space, so I adopted the little girls. Now they're teenagers asking for the car keys!


----------



## dr.medecine (Feb 18, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Good afternoon dr, Your words,: "growing these magical plants!", caught my eye. You and I are on the same page, LOL.
> In my view, cannabis is indeed a most "Magical" plant. I can sit for hours just staring in wonder at my girls.
> Screw the spelling and grammar my friend, just get you grow show going, start a journal with lots of pix, because you don't have spell it if we can SEE it. Good luck & good grow.......BB


Yes, we're all stars now in the "grow" show!

Thanks for your reply and those warming words Burger, and absolutely me to like to stair at them magical girls, just sit there and sniff, enjoy the view so to speak. About speaking, I do that with the girls to and I think they like it, lol!
Anyway, I have been eyeballing this forum for some time now and decided it´s time to jump on board.


----------



## thakillagreen (Feb 18, 2011)

hey, whats up everyone.. 
im new here, and still a fairly new grower just lookin for tips and help with any problems that i might run into..


----------



## cuzinitty (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey there people. Noob grower just started about 3 weeks ago. Getting a aerogarden after reading the forums. Should have it by next week Wednesday.


----------



## Humble Bee (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello fellow growers
New here, not new to grow but still in a learning prosess, as I do only have one time grow under my belt but ....... didn´t shut don the lamps for around 3 years of constant growing =0)
grown in Coco with cannas Nut. and fert.,re-use the coco and frankly It did wery well but as usual, lot is not enough...
so I hade to step it up a little with co2 ,but still I don´t know if I should get an AC or a Chillking 2 HP outdoor, any one of you that use watercooling in your grow? think it will cost a little more with the water system but if it work proper then it´s maby worth to invest in those watercooled chillers with one or two Icebox 8.
any advice.. this is the last thing I have to got in my tent,


----------



## junker1 (Feb 19, 2011)

well helloooo there check out this picture of my past season


----------



## junker1 (Feb 19, 2011)

heres a pic of lst seasons summer crop i had a decent yield


----------



## CorpseDelivery (Feb 20, 2011)

whatsup yall, Brand new to this forum, but hopefully I will learn quite a bit,
Im sure I will have many questions.


----------



## fruitkabob (Feb 20, 2011)

Sup everyone! new user here just sayin hi


----------



## wrecknrob (Feb 21, 2011)

New to the forums, and a novice grower so hoping to pick brains and info along the way.


----------



## greenman882 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi I'm Neil. First time indoor grower a few seasons outdoor. just thought I'd say hey and I hope to share and learn from you all


----------



## FarrisBueller (Feb 21, 2011)

hello there!


----------



## temporaryNovice (Feb 21, 2011)

you will get root rot. wait till the soil is dry about an inch or more down. poke your finger in. i water mine every three days or so. they can take tons of ferts but step it up slowly. start at half to quarter strength.


----------



## jason thatcher (Feb 22, 2011)

hey this i my first ever grow i recently percsed 3 white darf fem seeds i got them this thursday and germinaed 2 of them with the papper towl method they popped out withing 36 hours then planted will upload pics soon how much will both plants yeild and how tall do they grow with any help or comments will be very muh apreiated. 36 hrs


----------



## jason thatcher (Feb 22, 2011)

4 days


----------



## Bear420 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello All new to this Kinda new at this stuff, I was just thinking on asking how my top looks, and what I should do if anything to improve Growing in ProMix Professional, With well at the time I was only running a 400Hps with a 400Mh. same room but now I switched to 2 400 Hps lights and show pics of those when Done, Thanks all for any input. or if ya like what cha see. LOL Thanks again Bear420 sorry about pics it took me 2 hours to figure out how to change for Bmp to Jpeg. sorry


----------



## jason thatcher (Feb 22, 2011)

looks good m8 im a new grower trying whit dwarfs ive never grown b4 how old are they


----------



## Bear420 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think i put post in wrong area sorry if I dd, LOL thanks again


----------



## Bear420 (Feb 22, 2011)

jason thatcher said:


> hey this i my first ever grow i recently percsed 3 white darf fem seeds i got them this thursday and germinaed 2 of them with the papper towl method they popped out withing 36 hours then planted will upload pics soon how much will both plants yeild and how tall do they grow with any help or comments will be very muh apreiated.View attachment 1456496View attachment 1456497 36 hrs


Hello Jason, What kind of lighting are you using, Medium and space, I have 9 different Strains and my White Rhino seem to be very Productive getting anywhere for 70 to 114 Grams Dry, Now on the other hand I have a chronic Strain that produces One Gram per watt which is incredibile. Keep Up the good work and get some good clones going before ya flower them. Take Care And Good Luck Jason, Bear420..


----------



## Lenna (Feb 22, 2011)

well I just started growing a Purple Kush and I need to get advise on what to do I grew a long time ago about 10 years and i know super thrive worked really well si i want to do that again but dont really know how much to use and when to use it. I also heard of the use of molasses and wanted to give that a shot too I feel like I have never done this before but I just need some help remembering how to get everything started.hit me up any time if you can help.


----------



## FriskyScorpio (Feb 22, 2011)

Howdy 420'ers!


----------



## jason thatcher (Feb 23, 2011)

hey i got a 10.0 uvb bulb iead up on it and they sposed to be rellie good and im using multi purpose compost and as for space they are curently in a 1sq fot box how much o u reckon ill get for both plants


----------



## milkchoca (Feb 23, 2011)

New Grower with need for advice before getting started....I'm in the process of gathering needed supplies; Blueberry Sannie seeds, 3.5' x 7' x 10 space for setup, and $1500 budget. Any advice for me? Trying to have the best grow as possible. Thanks in advance....


----------



## chief blunts (Feb 23, 2011)

howdy yall, just stumbled into this wonderful forum-hoping to help out others as much as possible.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

Lenna said:


> well I just started growing a Purple Kush and I need to get advise on what to do I grew a long time ago about 10 years and i know super thrive worked really well si i want to do that again but dont really know how much to use and when to use it. I also heard of the use of molasses and wanted to give that a shot too I feel like I have never done this before but I just need some help remembering how to get everything started.hit me up any time if you can help.


Hi Lenna, I use the SUPER thrive, and liquid seaweed as supplements for my M.G. potting soil. The M.G. seems to have enough nutes to carry through vegging. The addition of these 2 items, at 1/2 strength with each watering, gives the pictured results shown below.
These 15 girls are 54 days from seed, and under 372 watts of CFL. I've been able to put them outside for a few hours of FEB! sunshine, (gotta love CA!). 
The secret to supplementing is always: a little less is better than a little extra.
Good luck & grow.......BB


----------



## SensiJimmy (Feb 23, 2011)

yo people... new here.... would love to join this wonderful community


----------



## Bear420 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello delta9thc. Do you have holes in bottom of your Jar/vase. I looks like its not getting enough Oxygen. I am not sure about it I can't see but make sure you have enough for good Drainage and air for roots, Hope that helps ya out...... What kind of Medium are you using ? KK good luck. Oh yeah To much light on roots will cause them to grow a skin over them and causes sever stunting....


----------



## epfsi79 (Feb 23, 2011)

howdy people. took theses pics a little while ago. these pistils are actually on the lowest and smallest colas on the plant. does everything look ok? finish time? should i start the flush? id say mebe.......7-8% are brownish. the rest are bright white still.

also, i missed my lights off time by about an hour...twice. oops. there was no interruption during the dark cycle, the light was just on a bit longer than 12 hrs. will this turn my girls hermie? ive checked the new growth and havent noticed any "sacs". still v-shaped pistils. am i in for a couple weeks of pain? are they going to start to veg again? 

the other 2 plants are just starting to fill out now so they're at least 2 weeks behind the one posted here. when i put the opne shown into flush will the other 2 crap out? or just have a lack of nutes for that 2 week period?

thanks for all the help guys/gals


----------



## jerryme (Feb 23, 2011)

For an old hippie its great to be in a new spot! What a wealth of info here.


----------



## jerryme (Feb 23, 2011)

I feel like a stranger! How do I get my profile picture to post?


----------



## MrBlonde83 (Feb 23, 2011)

gotta do it stealthy too... planning on growing at most 2 plants in a place under my stereo cabinet. It is about 2 1/2 feet tall. Hope that is high enough start to finish. Just germinating my seeds right now. Ordered mylar, gotta get some higher wattage CFLs though yet. Pretty good as far as light tight. front top of the doors in front need to get light sealed... (they overlap when shut) which is nice. Never done this sort of thing before... well not right anyway. So i'm a liiiitle bit nervous being that its such an abominable offense (sarcasm). I felt like getting some green and the guy i asked hasn't gotten back to me so I doubt if he's going to find anything for me. So, I figured screw it... going to grow a pair and grow a small plant or two. I just worry about the smell? I've read that there could be some smell when its growing. I read a carbon filter would help with this? I'll figure that out when I install my fans in the cabinet i guess. Other than that I think there isn't any issue with my folks finding out, they don't go snooping...


----------



## jason thatcher (Feb 24, 2011)

is a 10.0 uvb bulb any good?. and i have recently added a 5v laptop fan to my setup toget sum airflow in there


----------



## drekoushranada (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello everybody. Dre here. Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## terrenus (Feb 24, 2011)

hey everyone, i'm a new grower ,this is my first plant it's nothing fancy just an attempt to see how well i fare before making serious investment. I've been reading a lot on L.S.T. so I'm trying that. i hope it looks ok.


----------



## Lenna (Feb 24, 2011)

I am a new grower and any input would be great anything from lights to nutrients and watering schedules. help me out fellow growers I want to take good care of my new plants.


----------



## statictree (Feb 24, 2011)

before i read this i already made a post. by the way hi whats up all. i posted a fairly long ? under 101 already ask ? you can find it there. any advice on that subject would be rather helpful.


----------



## imgoinggreen (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! I've been a lurker here for a couple of years now but since I've finally gotten my setup ready and will most likely be asking for help here I figured I'd introduce myself. Starting my first grow this week. Setup:
4x4x6 mylar grow tent
400w MH/HPS with open air reflector
170 cfm inline fan venting, pulling through carbon filter

I'll be growing Killerskunk from ugorg and white widow x big bud from female seeds. I have the nutes, soil, grow bags and will be watering with RO water from my filter. Is there anything else I am missing? Any feedback is appreciated. I will probably start a grow journal within the next week or so once I get some pics of my setup.


----------



## 420king88 (Feb 24, 2011)

hey everyone this is my first grow
as of right now i have 1 white russia clone
2 fire kush clones 
2 GDP clones 
15 la confidential seeds that all came up about 2 inches already


for the clones and seeds i am using cfls, light is always on 24/7
and for the big 1 i have 1000hps light set up.light is on 24/7 also

if anybody has any advise on what i should do and what kind of lights to use please let me know i will gladly take it.. i have a whole 10x10 room and about 150 in cash more to spend so if i need something else let me know please


----------



## jason thatcher (Feb 24, 2011)

4 days old new set up 2 cfl 20 watt and 25 watt halegen with 5 v fan


----------



## Fatboy2003 (Feb 24, 2011)

Been at this for about a year now. Ive learned that it's not that easy. But the learning is expensive just like school. Been reading here for a while and have learned a lot. I'm in dirt and just did a bucket hydro to see how do there. I have fun with it so I'll keep at it. So I want to thanks for all the advise that I have read and answer that I will ask. PEACE!!!!!!!


----------



## Bottomfeeder76 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey all just wanted to say hi and I am starting my very grow and have chose Autoflower Big Devil and Autoflower MI5 . I will be starting a journal on it if anyone has advice,questions or comments please feel free to stop by. Happy Growing all


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guy's n Gal's. Just in to say hello! Im gonna be starting meself a thread ect. ans show y'all what's going down in Mich.

Cindy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

Whats goodie???


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Whats goodie???


 the opposite of badie, duh !


----------



## Shallowcal (Feb 25, 2011)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Shallowcal (Feb 25, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey guy's n Gal's. Just in to say hello! Im gonna be starting meself a thread ect. ans show y'all what's going down in Mich.
> 
> Cindy


Looking forward to it Cindy


----------



## noname40 (Feb 25, 2011)

hello every one i am new to this forum and must say i am a little nervous but yall are full of great knowledge that im desperately in need of .so my firs question has any one had any problems with certain agencys tracking them down thru this forum


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 25, 2011)

noname40 said:


> has any one had any problems with certain agencys tracking them down thru this forum


 heh, heh, nope, never seen a warning except from from a crackhead once in 3 years here.


----------



## D Dub (Feb 25, 2011)

hello everyone.my name is D DUB.what is the best co2 schedule for the flowering stage? constant every light cycle?


----------



## ech0 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello, i'm ech0 obviously i'm new. So just saying a friendly hello


----------



## Rickybobby420 (Feb 26, 2011)

jus sayin high nd peace


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

D Dub, ech0, & Ricky, a great big welcome aboard. You've arrived at the finest grow forum online today. Dub, I suggest you input: CO2 in the search box at the top of the page, and read, read, and read some more. Anything to do with cannabis cultivation is in this forum somewhere, ya just gotta dig a little.
So, to the 3 of you, Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## str8kush420 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yo' i had a couple seeds layin around so i decided to put em in tha dirt
so i found an old flowerpot and added some new soil and stuck em in therenow i got 2 questions: 
how much and how often do i water this plant ?


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 27, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180632329585&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180632322664&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Elbie (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, I am Elbie.And I am new togrowing but I am excitedtogive it a try. I currently have flour for seedlings, 250 watt MH for veging, and 150 watt HPS for flowering, that should be enough to get me started. I have ordered beans. the first round will be afgan kush autos. Ill keep you posted. Nice to find this site.


----------



## Ridin High (Feb 27, 2011)

WHADDUP just joined this site. Im about to start an indoor op soon i have done outdoor 2 seasons now, hopefully will absorb a lot of knowledge from this site!!! keep tokin!


----------



## GimmeDatKush (Feb 27, 2011)

just wanted to introduce myself. im from canada and was bored and wanted to research anything and decided to research mj and everything and anything about it. its pretty awesome all the info i already learned reading from the threads


----------



## Since1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! Glad to be here. I have some experience, (see name), that I can share, and I'm hoping to learn a LOT more here with you good folks. I'm a California Medical Marijuana patient and have been for years. Ready,...Set,...Grow!


----------



## junker1 (Feb 28, 2011)

good morning, I have seven plants in a 8x12 room and have 2 400w hps hanging over them. temp is 75 t0 80 with 40% humidity. plants are growing quick and look halfway decent. i will be adding a 600w hps/mh later in the grow as they get larger. i took samples last mnight and this is what i came up with, phos= medium, nitro=high, potas=low to med and ph was seven. do those sound ok? also i noticed some upward curling leaves which i think is magnesium, should i mix in some epsom salts to those with the upward curling leaves.


----------



## Hodji killer (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I quess I'm the noob of all noobs. Just sprouted my first plant three days ago. I found myself extremely intreqed as it grew so I have been reading ever since it poked it's little head up. I have decided to build a large grow box and play with some schwag seeds for the first crop then get serious and order some good seeds. M box will be bout 4x5x2. I plan on using a 400w high pressure sodium but not sure if I should add something else for other spectrums. Any suggestions?


----------



## Black RooR 420 (Mar 1, 2011)

hi guys ima first time grower i got a 3 week old plant i wanted to c what u guys think so far.
View attachment 1468635View attachment 1468636


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

Black RooR 420 said:


> hi guys ima first time grower i got a 3 week old plant i wanted to c what u guys think so far.
> View attachment 1468635View attachment 1468636


Nice development for 21 days. You might want to cut back on the water just a tad, some "yellowishness" showing and the soil seems pretty wet, just what my eye tells me anyway. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Msmith101505 (Mar 1, 2011)

Noob to the forum, not to the game. Hello All!


----------



## Hoja Morado (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey there ervrybody! I've been getting info from these forums for ages, but never actually got around to joining... until now! Happy Token'!


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey gang, don't know if I posted this in the wrong section or what, but I have no replies. I'd like to know what everyone thinks of this video or if you're able to play it @ all. Esp Burger Boss. I'd appreciate the feedback. 

Feel free to post comments here, or inside the grow journal. Thanks 

Here's The link & it's also in the 2nd post of the journal. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06pG9ydcPQU


----------



## CANABICH (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi ppl ive just this moment signed up, im new to everything from growing and this forum. im just setting a room up in my basement, it will be ready to put my dr100 in on the weekend, as i have to plasterboard it out and put a celling in yet. i hope you guys can help me along the way to mt 1st ever crop. 
i need a few answers off anyone if possible, my 1st one is will the carbon filter get rid of all the smell? as im pumping air out of a vent (airbrick) onto the street where ppl walk past, or could i pump it back into the tent as it wont smell? all id have to do is cool the air some how as it goes back in the tent? i dont know help needed plz.


----------



## Encomium (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone! New grower here. Hopefully won't have to ask too many inane questions. Cannabich - I also purchased a carbon filter in hopes that it will neutralize the smell however mine just vents outside of my grow tent. Personally, I'd be wary of venting it directly to where people are going to be. Edit: Oh, look at this https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90893-ultimate-odour-control-thread.html Wish I'd known about DIY carbon filters before I bought mine...


----------



## jim g (Mar 3, 2011)

hello everyone .noob here .got a 300w cfl setup going with trainwreck and kush and plan on frequenting this site for advise..


----------



## cookiemonster87 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just started my first grow. A friend and I who work together have decided to grow our own and we've started some great seeds and have eight plants going. I'm definitely looking forward to the whole process (hopefully minus the legal penalties since we live in the Bible Belt)!!!


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey canabich & encomium, there's a diy carbon filter using stuff you can find at Walmart or similar stores. do a search and it should pop up. I've heard great things about the results using these, I plan to put one together in the next week or so... Also, I use the air freshners that plug in, got 'em all over the house to run the smell away. Works pretty well. Finally, I've heard you can combine two or more methods, try more than one solution if you can...


----------



## TheCannabist (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry for the stupid and pointless question, but how do you change your profile pic on this site?


----------



## eoddom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey guys new to the forum. I'm just now planning my first grow...and ive been lurking through the forums for a few weeks now reading anything i possibly can. I've read like 10 different full on grow manuals some even getting into botony and what not...haha. So hopefully my first will go smooth. My first will be a closet grow with either a 400W or 600W HPS but ive also been looking into LED's and induction lighting. I'll have an entire spare room soon...and because of the area i live in im going to have to do a sealed grow with an ac unit that recirculates and a CO2 tank.


----------



## paulyc (Mar 4, 2011)

hi guys, gotta say im enjoying all the feedback that goes on here, the support for beginners is second to none. i'm about ready to start my very first grow. i wanna grow in my loft, a friend is providing me with pedigree females but i want to start at the beginning. im planning on growing 10 ladies and i want a continuous cycle so im guessing i need two seperate areas for veg and flower.any advise on the size of each room. all tips will be greatly appreciated. thanks all.


----------



## NL1xHZ (Mar 4, 2011)

Im a newb, hello. I am working on getting my card here in Washington state. I fave way to toke is by bong. I also like hallucinogens, good times.
I am a vegan and love to collect functional boro glass art.


----------



## shadylady (Mar 4, 2011)

hey guys im new 2 the site,been growin now 4 just over 2yrs now,if theres any thing i can help any1 wiv then just ask,i will put sum fotos on soon 4 u guys 2 av a luk @....happy smokingxxxxx
shadylady xoxoxoxo


----------



## Itzmisfit (Mar 4, 2011)

I have just started my own grow and I'm using a 125w heatlamp and I'm using reg seeds for now since its my first crack at it. I want to know how long I have to have the light on it. I have one planted now and about to plant more. I also want to know when to water them and how often. I'm growing them in my closet as well. Don't want any smart comments I just want to know what to do. Thank you!


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 4, 2011)

paulyc said:


> hi guys, gotta say im enjoying all the feedback that goes on here, the support for beginners is second to none. i'm about ready to start my very first grow. i wanna grow in my loft, a friend is providing me with pedigree females but i want to start at the beginning. im planning on growing 10 ladies and i want a continuous cycle so im guessing i need two seperate areas for veg and flower.any advise on the size of each room. all tips will be greatly appreciated. thanks all.


Pre-started plants are great if you can get them! don't pass them up. starting from the beginning is good too, so you can learn from square one, but the point is to get smoking asap right? Do both and maybe you can have some to smoke, and still have more on the way. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## gweedo39252 (Mar 4, 2011)

Im new to posting but ive learned so much just getting lost for hours in these forums so im just stoppin by to say hi and put up a couple pics. strain is northern lights,feminized from nirvana(awesome place) Their almost close to a month now. they got bit up a bit but i think i took care of that. they've been on 24 but switched em to 6 off today. under a 150 hps but will soon throw in a another 150. kept in a 2x2x5 grow tent,130 cfm outtake. bio-biz soil. nutes-general organics. temp 80 humidity 50-60. i hope they do well!


----------



## kidred843 (Mar 4, 2011)

like to say hi all....


----------



## slowman (Mar 4, 2011)

? Im new to this thing. ill ease on in.


----------



## killercron (Mar 5, 2011)

Killercron here :/ just stopping buy to say whats up.


----------



## JimmyB (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey new friends!
Im a guy from Sweden how grow some weed! I love cannabis I start to smoke cannabis in 1992! I have only grow cannabis about 8 months and soon gonna switch from soil to hydro! Im here to find new friends and to learn about how to grow in hydro! Take care all and I see you in the forum or the chat! Peace Jimmy


----------



## Smokey marley (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello guys I'm new to this but I have three midnight kush seeds and currently I'm in the germination stage. Germinating seeds in paper towel on a plate sitting in the dark up in my closet.


----------



## SmokeBrosEG (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, smokebros here... just stoppin' by to say hello. Starting my first grow with Nirvana Blackberries now, germinating 2 of the seeds in rockwool (one in the plastic bag, one in a Hydrofarms germination station). They are both sitting in the dark in my dresser with roughly 80f temps. Was motivated/inspired by my good friend on here to start growing, and look forward to meeting new friends/learning new and better techniques to harvest only the finest quality herbs.


----------



## Chanceforga (Mar 5, 2011)

Im a noob to this site and growing in general my leafs are turning yellow already @ weeks in


----------



## gweedo39252 (Mar 5, 2011)

what conditions are they in? space, soil, light and what not


----------



## MichNuggets (Mar 5, 2011)

not a noob to mmj but a noob to the community. legal mich med patient here. sup dudes?


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 5, 2011)

MichNuggets said:


> not a noob to mmj but a noob to the community. legal mich med patient here. sup dudes?


wsup neighbor! Deetroit what!?


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 5, 2011)

Chanceforga said:


> Im a noob to this site and growing in general my leafs are turning yellow already @ weeks in


Most likely overhydration. Back off with the H2O. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## TPB4Life (Mar 6, 2011)

*HIGH EVERYBODY! I am new to the site, but this is not my 1st rodeo. But I always want to learn new tricks of the trade. I prefer a good Sativa to medicate. Since buying my house 3 years ago I have only used a small area for my garden; but that will all change soon. Now I have everything I need, for my perfect grow room! I will be sending in pix & joining the conversation in the forum soon! 
StayFree & StayHigh!
TPB4Life
Legalize My Freedom
*


----------



## karoosh (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi. I am about 3 weeks into my first indoor grow. I have 18 plants in total. They are approx. 4" tall and healthy looking. I water with clean snowmelt which we have in abundance up here in central Canada. After one seedling started to yellow in the lower leaves we checked the PH level of our water and the soil. We found that our water here is usually at a PH level of 7.5 which is high so we started using the snowmelt which keeps the PH level around 6.5 to 6.9. The yellowing seedling quickly recuperated and is now doing fine. They are all in 4 1/2" across by 4" high jiffy-type pots. I am using "Premier Pro-Mix for Potting and Seeding Mix" soil. They all grew up under 24 watt T5 flourescent "Sun Blaster" full spectrum lighting. We are now getting them accustomed to a 400 Watt metal halide. The only nutrients we have given them is a product called "Super B" 0-2-1. The bottom leaves are now yellowing on a few of the plants. These leaves are NOT the very first two but the bigger fan leaves. Should I be afraid or is this normal? If you tell me to add nutrients please include a brand name for an example. Love this site and will post some pics when I figure out how. I'm a 55 year old woman and would proudly consider myself an "old hippy".


----------



## Rancherochido (Mar 7, 2011)

Sup guys, I live somewhere in central america and i'm planning on using one of the rooms in my house for a grow room. I guess i'll have many questions soon enough. Cheers


----------



## Netpunk85 (Mar 7, 2011)

The number of the beast!!!! Whats up guys, I'm new to this wicked awesome site and am learning like crazy as it is. Super stoked on this grow and seeing other people's progress as well.


----------



## junker1 (Mar 7, 2011)

good evening.
my leaves are sagging. whats up with that? any ideas?i have 7 blueberry plants in five gallon pails and my nute levels are good i am using 2 400 watt hps and the temp is between 75 and 80 with a humidity between 40 and 50. at first i was cautious about watering and then i thought i wasnt wATtering enough so i gave em a good soaking yesterday morning they seem to have picked up a little bit. heres some pics


----------



## Winning! (Mar 7, 2011)

You are welcome for having my Winning ways here at this wonderful site dedicated to Herb Herby Herb.


----------



## worldsmoker (Mar 8, 2011)

hey so i just recently came into 5 Blue Dream plants and im planing on keeping them in my closet for a bit. any adivce?


----------



## fried420 (Mar 8, 2011)

sup everyone, help me if you know how to clone. this will be my first attempt so if anyone can give tips on how to do this, i would really appreciate it.


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 8, 2011)

worldsmoker said:


> hey so i just recently came into 5 Blue Dream plants and im planing on keeping them in my closet for a bit. any adivce?


Hope that's a BIG closet, these things really expand when you put them in the flowering stage!


----------



## Sampson Simpsom (Mar 8, 2011)

So a few months back I decided to forgo all the actual research it takes to do a SOG multistrain continual harvest indoor project (Whew) and just jumped right in. Important to note: Altho I have a solid background in botany, I have never done this before. The motto of this project is "Third world solutions to first world problems". Nothing by far is ideal in terms of set up and yet somehow, things keep working. Sort of. I know I am learning gobbs about the whole process and would love to be able to be a part of this community. I would say that the main fail point in my process is my cloning sucess. It's depressingly low. 40% at best. So I am an eager student in this department. But once they root, it gets pretty cool. I make my own soil from organic scratch and the nute supplements I made are working just as well as the best bottled stuff Ive tried. I still use some store bought stuff, but I try to DIY as much as I can. Anyway, questions, answers, details and chillin. Peace.


----------



## Harry Woodward (Mar 8, 2011)

hi i am just preparing to grow my first crop outside in the uk somewhere, i have got some pineapple express seeds. how tall will the express get if planted in mid may and what yield can i expect?


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 9, 2011)

*i just signed up and I have my plant info as my signature. If anybody know of any websites that show a visual of how to do clones, post it up here for me and other people please.*


----------



## Ambit Energy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi there, new with mj plant have bought to someone, never thought of giving them less water that I thought. Thanks in spreading.


----------



## jackjones6967 (Mar 9, 2011)

hey fairly new to this thing....have a look at my first grow in holland  

*The Irish growers thread! page 374 


peace 
*


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Green Growbot said:


> *i just signed up and I have my plant info as my signature. If anybody know of any websites that show a visual of how to do clones, post it up here for me and other people please.*


Hey Green, 2 things: 1) Try youtube for clone tutorials. 2) "hot water & vinegar" will not "sterilize" anything!
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes it will.
http://housekeeping.about.com/cs/environment/a/alternateclean.htm

This way you dont have to buy expensive crap from a grow shop or use corrosive materials.


----------



## Crysmatic (Mar 9, 2011)

i wanted post #6666...

I didn't realise rollitup is Canadian  proud to be here. hope to learn a lot and help a lot. cheers


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Green Growbot said:


> Yes it will.
> http://housekeeping.about.com/cs/environment/a/alternateclean.htm
> 
> This way you don't have to buy expensive crap from a grow shop or use corrosive materials.


Dude, I fully realize the merits of vinegar as a "cleaner", however vinegar is NOT a sterilizing agent. Maybe if you used it in conjunction with boiling water.....hell, just boiling water will sterilize, without the vinegar.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## DAVEY DAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it posibale to clone with out cloning gel


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

DAVEY DAVE said:


> Is it posibale to clone with out cloning gel


Yes, you can just put the cuts in a jar of tap-water, put in low light, 70/78 degrees, and in 10/15 days, little white bumps, then roots will begin to appear. Figure on 65/80% success rate. The cloning powders & gels will give you an edge, but folks were cloning long before they came along. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 9, 2011)

I got the info from some grow site. It says that vinegar is the best way of removing any *bacteria* left over in the bucket (if i say POT u might not know what i mean).


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok If you are going to nit-pick... "Sanitize" IS a better word. Sterilization takes something like 250 degrees to "Sterilize" something.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 10, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Good luck & good grow.......BB


*Your not from No-town 559 are you?*

I threw you some "Rep"


----------



## 4zoned2out0 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey everyone. Im new to the site and to growing.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 10, 2011)

Green Growbot said:


> *Your not from No-town 559 are you?*
> 
> I threw you some "Rep"


Hmmmmm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzHlVkRy_4U

NO Dude, for sure, THAT....ain't none of ME! And now a question for you, did you get your cloning act together? There are enough cloning vid's on YouTube to get a "Masters" degree.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 10, 2011)

*Damn, im surprised (since EVERYONE thinks they can rap) its pretty good. Im REALLY picky on rap, I REFUSE to listen to that radio crap! Thats not rap on the radio, thats garbage! Right now im kinda into Hieroglyphics, Evidence from Dilated, and Fashawn from here in town. I like him WAY better than Planet Asia. I never got into his stuff.

Anyways, as far as the clones go, I have only watched 1 vid so far because this computer im on dosent have sound so i gotta use my wifes and its really a piece of crap. Hope for a good harvest so i can get a new 1! (legally of course)*
I will get there but the big prob I have now is probably a Cal or Mg prob. and I have NO $ to buy a test kit or anything right now. What 2 do, what to do?
See...


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 10, 2011)

Tell me, in these pictures, is this where its gonna bud or is that just more leaves sprouting? (See people do ask dumb questions)

Sorry they are in light cycle, (crappy pics) but I didnt wanna wait till midnight to post it up. Hopefully you can see it. There are about 20 spots on the plant it is doing this.


----------



## Gonsho (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi people out there, here is me, and my joint.

I got tired of having to buy any stuff that came along, so I decided to go on my own.
Here I am with a cabinet wit two compartments. 21" x 36" and 43" height, both.
Now I have 5 plants that go from 16" to 18". I plan to leave 3 mothers. They are in
growing stage, but will soon have cuttings, and 2 will go directly to flowering.
One is a White Widow ant the othe 4 are THC Bomb

This is my first crop ever. I screwed up with the nutes and the lights. I got advise
and corrected. You can see how my plants were after 35 Days of sprouting. That was Jan 31.
The menu looked very poor. I changed from Fluros to MH and added nutes. The result after
40 days is good. 

I liked this forum for the friendly way and the good advise.
By the way, I need some, so I´ll go to the newbies forum.

Hope to see you arround.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

Green Growbot said:


> Tell me, in these pictures, is this where its gonna bud or is that just more leaves sprouting? (See people do ask dumb questions)
> 
> Sorry they are in light cycle, (crappy pics) but I didnt wanna wait till midnight to post it up. Hopefully you can see it. There are about 20 spots on the plant it is doing this.


Sorry GG, I honest to God can't see well enough, ( I'm 72), I'm sure younger folk with keener vision can help here. Probably the best answer I can give you is be patient, whatever isn't quite clear today, will be obvious tomorrow. Good luck &.....well, you know, .......BB


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry I figured other people could see better than me. I guess were in the same boat when it comes to vision.


----------



## marleychamp420 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to rollitup and to growing, i just planted two raspberry cough, growing them in my apartment and hopefully i don't kill them haha.

Started a journal, any suggestions or advice is appreciated 

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/327393-marleychamp420.html


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 11, 2011)

*Here BB...*
* I got some much better pictures. Maybe you can tell me now if this is where it will bud. Please help if you can.*


----------



## junker1 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey hey, i read somewhere that if you caught a male plant quick enough you could just cut off the pollen sacs. now my question is this, if i was a little late in cutting clones could i just cut off the part where it was about to start budding and not have to wait for it to turn back?


----------



## junker1 (Mar 11, 2011)

outdoor grow last summer

indoor grow now


----------



## ABSquaredX (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey guys.....new member, just a quick question ive searched and havent found an answer to my issue, but is it possible to delete a thread that you have started?? if this has already been answered could u just send the link to the thread that talks about it. thanks


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 13, 2011)

i have got 4 thai bag seeds growing i'm using 1 18W and 2 20W Cfl bulbs one blue spectrum and 2 red (i think just guessing by that one gives of a white/blue light and the other more of a warm orange colour) there 5 days in and have produce their first proper set of leaves and just starting the second set. can any one give me some help? as in all these forums every1 is growin a hybrid plant and on a much more advance level than me. and how much weed can i expect to get out of a thai plant?


----------



## rjl (Mar 13, 2011)

It is all in the effort. Here is a link I found a while ago: http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/strainlibrary.html It may help to explain yields.


----------



## wotn666 (Mar 13, 2011)

hello everyone. im new to theses forums. just started growing my first plants. they are 3 weeks in. i was thinking about starting my first post as my first grow we will see....


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

rufusgrower said:


> i have got 4 thai bag seeds growing i'm using 1 18W and 2 20W Cfl bulbs one blue spectrum and 2 red (i think just guessing by that one gives of a white/blue light and the other more of a warm orange colour) there 5 days in and have produce their first proper set of leaves and just starting the second set. can any one give me some help? as in all these forums every1 is growin a hybrid plant and on a much more advance level than me. and how much weed can i expect to get out of a thai plant?


With the amount of information given, the question is unanswerable.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

Green Growbot said:


> *Here BB...*
> * I got some much better pictures. Maybe you can tell me now if this is where it will bud. Please help if you can.*


GG, yes, this is the part of the plant where buds form. From the pix you present, it appears to be almost that time. Again, I urge a little patience, soon you will know without a doubt, just what you have, male/female?
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 13, 2011)

have you got any tips for me ? isit it possible to have my plants ready to harvest by late June? i havent found much info on thai plants so i dont know if they need any different care to other plants?


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 13, 2011)

rufusgrower said:


> have you got any tips for me ? isit it possible to have my plants ready to harvest by late June? i havent found much info on thai plants so i dont know if they need any different care to other plants?


Rufuss, when I say more info is needed, I'm referring to YOUR grow-op: what are your containers?, what size?, what is your media?, what is your light schedule? This information is necessary for any kind of accurate answer.
You say "Thai" bag seed, so I will assume you're growing something very sativa dominate. Forget late June!
My best guess, (pulling one outta my ass, LOL), maybe sometime August. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## ashzebra (Mar 13, 2011)

Saying hi. This is my first post.


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 14, 2011)

alright i don't know much its my first grow and i'm only a teenager lol. but i'm only growing in a small pot for now growing in soil just some stuff from my shed, got some seaweed nutrients that i'm gonna start using on the second week, also when i re pot my plant to give the roots some more space i'm going to mix in some stuff from a worm bin thing (dont really know what it does but someone recommended it and i have one in my garden) i also have access to a compost bin. at the moment i have my plants on a 24/0 light cycle but i change the lights eg. at night i only have one on when at school i have 2 and when i'm at home have all 3 on this is only because i'm worried about how hot it can get and would like to watch this as it is getting up to about 28 C with a fan on. the plant is growing fast at the moment larger than most of the plants i've seen the same age on the internet with a few exceptions. this is the plant on day 5, i'm currently on day 6 and has grown quite a lot, the new leaves have developed more and the main leaves have got bigger tell me what you think


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 15, 2011)

HEY! 
I have been secretly following this site for ages by using badgerbadger and his (our!) grow! But its my turn to do a solo grow now and he taught me NEARLY everything I know - I too did a lot of research and have been learning at the same time as him and reading some great journals like scottyballs: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html. His journal taught me so much and inspired me to do waterfarm grows. there are so many really useful grow diaries on here and I am going to attempt to do one too!
So here I am please- any tips/advice are really really welcome and if I can help anyone out I surely will and please check out my grow (its in my sig if you want the link)


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 15, 2011)

@rufusgrower: 
the main thing you want when you transfer her to a bigger pot is soil with REALLY good drainage, mix up your soil with some hydroton or even really clean stones from your garden. I made the mistake of not doing that in one of my soil plants and she is so unhappy. 
re the worm bin stuff- hells yes! that is some super good nutes there- be gentle and don't rush in with that though- you could hurt your plant.
Also i could be wrong here but there is no reason to be on 24/0 for your lights, 18/6 is fine for vegging and it gives the plant time to develop (they are very slightly stressed under light and time in the dark is something everything needs! can you imagine if you never slept in the dark?) Plants often do a lot of their developing at night. And 18/6 saves just that little bit on electric! 
Hope this is even a little bit helpful!


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 15, 2011)

yh thanks for the help, i'll make sure i mix in some small stones with my soil because i have a budget of about £0 so it will be a lot easier. when i'm using the worm bin stuff should i use the nutes i have in a bottle as well or maybe just a much more diluted amount of it? and i'm thinking about changing to 18/6 but theres so many mixed opinions on it so i'm not to sure, might change next week or something


----------



## Buds Mcfadden (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello all, noob here. Noob to rollitup, not to growing so much...but I am having a small problem that caused me to finally join this forum (had been reading it for almost a year now). Ive got a mother plant in soil that was being vegged under a shit ton of fluorescent bulbs. Using earth juice full line of nutrients (plus botanicare silica blast, and superthrive) every other feeding with straight water in between. The plant is approx. 30in high at this point, and is overall pretty healthy looking. During that time, i started to notice some bottom leaves and leaves that generally werent getting enough light starting to go dark green and becoming crispy. The plant was starting to become root-locked in its 1.5 gallon container, and I figured it wasnt getting enough light. So Ive now transplanted (with flush) to 5gal bucket and put her under 600w HPS. The tops are looking fantastic, but it does appear that the problem is staying constant and maybe even spreading slowly. I do pH balance to 6.5. So heres a brief list of symptoms:

Leaf tips become dark green and crispy
Sometimes the tips will curl upwards
On the rare occasion it spreads over a whole leaf, the side edges canoe downwards

Thanks guys! Any help would be greatly appreciated! I was thinking it might be related to the superthrive--I accidentally doubled the dose in my reservoir. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 15, 2011)

_*Hey guys go take my poll and add to the discussion about following the accepted indoor growing practices. Even if you are new to growing, I want your input. *_

(Especially from BB and Mandi. I really respect your opinions.)


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/417099-indoor-imitation-vs-outdoor-conditions.html


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Mar 16, 2011)

whats up RIU!
call me mole, new to the site, new to growing...
Trying to fast track my education here, I want to get into hydro.


----------



## davemeradith (Mar 16, 2011)

sup im new to RIU in terms of membership ive been doin research on here for months n now that i finally started my closet grow figured id member up so i cood actually ask the ?s to some pros so thnx for all the help so far n i hope it will continue so i can grow some dank roll it up light it up inhale exhale


----------



## Growster (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey all, another newbie joining the ranks, hope to be active on this forum and get learning how to grow a few decent mj plants


----------



## aqh (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey I'm new.
I'm looking to do my first grow outdoors this summer.


----------



## iTMart (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey, what's up. Been reading from this forum for a little while now and finally decided to sign up. I've already started my first grow. Have a couple sprouts that just popped yesterday and also have a stealth mini fridge grow box in the works. I'll take pictures and post my progress soon!


----------



## newbygrower (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new here but checked it out and i know i will learn alot. Thank you Rolitup for providing this site!


----------



## Weed Samurai (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello I am Weed Samurai. I am new to both here and growing. Just thought I would drop in and say Hello.


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 17, 2011)

rufusgrower said:


> yh thanks for the help, i'll make sure i mix in some small stones with my soil because i have a budget of about £0 so it will be a lot easier. when i'm using the worm bin stuff should i use the nutes i have in a bottle as well or maybe just a much more diluted amount of it? and i'm thinking about changing to 18/6 but theres so many mixed opinions on it so i'm not to sure, might change next week or something


yeah some say its fine on 24/0 others say 18/0 is optimal, welcome to the world of growing weed- you can end up doing nothing just because of all the different opinions out there! Just do what works for you and on each grow you will learn more about the do's and donts! Im on my 4th grow now and know I am still learning so so much each time, I cant wait untill Im on like my 10th grow- things'll get badass!

On the nutes; at this point I wouldnt add any nutes, its only a baby and would burn almost instantly. when you do start adding nutes start off on the worm juice and see how that takes you- An organic grow is a fine thing if you are on a low budget, check out this thread I found the other day it might be really useful for you: https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-how-breed-your-own-beneficial.html

I will sub your grow and will help out if I can!


----------



## CoryTrevor (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm a newbie here. Just starting out hoping to put together a decent hydro system with LED lighting. That's at least what I am leaning towards.


----------



## n00bGrower (Mar 17, 2011)

welcome to RIU... If you stick around, you'll have all the info you'll need for a good grow. One thing to remember, there are MANY different growers on this forum, all with varying approaches to growing... Take a little bit from everyone and apply it to your situation and you're guaranteed results!


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks for all the help, i'm planning to be getting another light so i will have 2 15W blue spec cfls and 2 20W red spec cfls bought some maylar and gonna make a proper reflector for all the lights still not that much light but my plants at the moment seem to be growing great under it but thought getting more only can do good, my mate just got given some seeds he thought they were afghan kush but now he thinks there african something .. hes a bit forgetful lol just trying to get him remember i'm so glad now i'm not gonna be just growing some shitty thai bag seeds  yh i'm not planning on using nutes yet maybe on the second week but still really diluted and work my way up to the proper amount. and yh i'll have a look at it. cant wait till my baby's have grown up lol


----------



## M.Jay (Mar 18, 2011)

I have some pic of the Raw deisel that growing and would like to share them, but don't know how to upload them.
Can anyone help????


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 18, 2011)

when you post a reply either in a forum or start a new thread, above where you type and next to the font options are some pictures. between the globe and the film strip pic theres a rectangle. thats the add photos bit. hth


----------



## justtheone (Mar 18, 2011)

hi all...
fresh meat for u to pick over ha ha, tried bubblers and loved em so now tryin my hand at a sgrog grow, not sure on this one but pics below so feel free to have a pop at my unruly setup lol.
check out the diy light mover....a 6rpm motor and a piece of wire ..not bad for cost of £2 and works a treat.
been trawling through forums till wee hours but there is soooooo much info on here i cant help myself. anyways hope to chat soon when i post my ph problem...oh and thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## doctorsorders (Mar 18, 2011)

hey whats up everyone


----------



## doctorsorders (Mar 18, 2011)

I wanted to know if there would be a difference between using a 100 gallon pot and a 200 gallon pot and if so how much of a diff
any help would be great i grew last year with 25 gallon pots and averaged about a pound so im looking to step it up


----------



## xjustice69x (Mar 18, 2011)

hey everyone new here, great site!! i been lurking for a few monthes now reading as much as i can. thanks for all the great info!


----------



## MidWest MoFo (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just registered for the site and thought I'd stop by to introduce myself. I have recently received some seeds from a friend and made plans to grow them. I just started the germination process this morning, at 11 AM. I am keeping the seeds in a moist paper towel inside of a plastic Ziplock baggy, stored in my bedroom dresser until they start to sprout. I am also keeping a calendar to document the whole process. I figured that would be useful. I am a first-time grower, so I'm trying to be extremely careful about everything I'm doing. My plan was to start the plant(s) inside until summer approaches, then replant it outside. I would say I have about 2 months, but we'll see. I just dont want to invest in a expensive lighting system until I see that I'm doing things correctly. Let me know if you have any advice for me. I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Mid, the term "expensive" is relative, and using CFL is a great way to start seedlings. With some careful shopping, you could invest as little as $20, and have a satisfactory light system.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Blowpipe (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello everybody.


----------



## Timbo79 (Mar 19, 2011)

hi just want to introduce myself im new member here but have been reading the formums here for a while nothing but great advise keep up the awsome work


----------



## jason212grow (Mar 20, 2011)

hi everyone


----------



## Dankabus (Mar 20, 2011)

after absorbing all i can, i shall pop like a seed and start my journal(from clones offcourse), ohh btw hi


----------



## redsouthy (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would pop in and introduce myself.
Have been reading through the site and its a mine of information.
My only regret is that I did not find it before starting my first grow.It would have stopped me making some really basic mistakes.(today is day 20 from seed).
It looked like my first grow was not going to make it past the third week but thanks to this site it looks like it will be ok (ph problem)
Keep up the good work and will put up some pics and info soon.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 20, 2011)

Dankabus said:


> after absorbing all i can, i shall pop like a seed and start my journal(from clones offcourse), ohh btw hi


Well hi there Dank, welcome aboard. A little curious why a beginner would bypass the germination process?
The "birth" of tiny plant from seed is truly a beautiful experience. But then again, I suppose it's like some folks have kids, and others adopt, it's all good as long as the "child" is well cared for. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## spanknugz (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello RIU hope to learn a lot from you.


----------



## Zman1080 (Mar 21, 2011)

Holas fellow stoners, been in this forum for a while, and finally becoming a member to post!
Will be growing sometimes in the near future, from seeds at first and starting from there.
will start posting here and there, Feel free to message me.

if any pro's comes in here for no apparent reason, please advise,
LED all the way? what kind of LED lights is ideal? (rgb/white/etc)
considering getting something a 12x12 LED panel for the grow,
a investment for the future grow, might as well go straight to it
than beat around the bushes with bunches of cheap materials. 

Much thanks,
Zman


----------



## BHAPPY (Mar 21, 2011)

Just to say hi to everyone, going to start growing this week got my seeds, some outdoor some in
heres hoping it all goes well, sure ill be asking for help at some point!


----------



## Gang Green Keem (Mar 21, 2011)

Greetings members. im new i like weed. ive been getting tons of info from this board and just want to thank you guys. i don't post or ask may questions because i utilize the search button but do have a question about my first grow. i created a thread and would really appreciate it if someone could help me along on my plants next stage. to see my thready just click the link below

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/418664-1st-time-grow-they-ready.html


----------



## Thedataswan (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey all am growing sweet seeds big devil auto + just popped a blue hash freebie I grow in Westland with added John Inness and use bio buzz g n b and just bought sum growtek monster bloom


----------



## cary schellie (Mar 22, 2011)

how do u add or change a profile pic. i didnt see an option in the customize profile section


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 22, 2011)

Saying hello! New to the web, not new to growing! Where I lack in number of posts I make up for it with knowledge!


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> how do u add or change a profile pic. i didnt see an option in the customize profile section


Look up....top of page .....see "My Roll it up".......go there......all profile changes made there.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Saying hello! New to the web, not new to growing! Where I lack in number of posts I make up for it with knowledge!
> View attachment 1507601 View attachment 1507602
> View attachment 1507603 View attachment 1507604


Welcome aboard Noguts, nice pic's. Perhaps you could share a little knowledge with us....Strain?.....Age?.............
Medium?...........Lights?.........As said, nice pic's, but what are we looking at??.......BB


----------



## ddog420 (Mar 22, 2011)

First I'd like say what a great forum. I am considering doing a hempy with osmocote plus It will be my first indoor grow although I have grown indoor too sex and then out the door they go. anyways nice being here and I will post when I get things going. Ddog


----------



## GottaHaveIt (Mar 22, 2011)

new to the forum, trying my first indoor grow with a 250W in a DR80 tent and a simple hydro setup. wish me luck!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 23, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Welcome aboard Noguts, nice pic's. Perhaps you could share a little knowledge with us....Strain?.....Age?.............
> Medium?...........Lights?.........As said, nice pic's, but what are we looking at??.......BB


 She is Norther lights number 5 and a blueberry that I crossed myself (i like the large fluffy nugs from the northern but love the blueberry), at the time of the picture she was 5 1/2 weeks in flower, using fox farm happy frog soil, fox farm grow big for veg and big bloom for flower. It is just my personal closet. I have an early girl tomato plant and a few small NL/BB that were just put into flower. I use a spare closet in another room to try new stuff so it doesn't affect my grow room. In the closet There is a 600w digital stuffed in the hydrofarm enclosed 400w system, hydrofarm 2ft 2tube t5 and a 125 cfl hanging on the sides of the closet. closet is 2'6"x 4'3"


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 23, 2011)

@BB--------------

You have helped me out quite a bit and i wanted to show you where some of your help has gotten me. Go to this post and check out how she is doing now. Supposedly 3-4 weeks left of flowing. LOTS of good pictures along with her trials and tribulation. Feel like giving some input?

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419169-finishing-up-1st-plant-give.html


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 23, 2011)

The part where it says "finishing up first plant..." is the link.



Green Growbot said:


> @BB--------------
> 
> You have helped me out quite a bit and i wanted to show you where some of your help has gotten me. Go to this post and check out how she is doing now. Supposedly 3-4 weeks left of flowing. LOTS of good pictures along with her trials and tribulation. Feel like giving some input?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419169-finishing-up-1st-plant-give.html


----------



## bubble hash (Mar 23, 2011)

hello troops. jst new here and wld loke gd info and pics of the greehouse church


----------



## AceB (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey all, noob here...I am currently in the development stage of my grow. Just finished the building of my rooms; about 10*18 for the flowering and 8*8 for the veg. I'm doing a lot of research and I'm reading the canna seems to be the best way to go. Any useful opinions? Although this is my first "personal" grow, I have been involved with another utilizing Rockwell and sunshine soil (I think it's called). The results have been progressive, but I'm ready to get aggressive. Especially after reading and viewing all of the many grows within this community.
So without getting lengthy, I just wanted to introduce myself and let you guys know I have been watching, now I'm ready to play . I will be posting from time to time trying to pick you guys' brain. Oh, I am a mmp by the way...just looking to join this lovely community...any ideas or suggestions for noobies such as myself is appreciated. And with that said, hello and nice to meet ya


----------



## Itzmisfit (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello everyone.....this is my first attempt at growing. I wanna know how it looks and if theres anything I need to change. I'm using a 125w growlight for now and I have them on a 18/6 light timer......I wanna know how offten I need to water because I think I'm doing it wrong.....please help!


----------



## Itzmisfit (Mar 23, 2011)

Also need to know when to transplant them....they are 3 weeks old.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

Itzmisfit said:


> Also need to know when to transplant them....they are 3 weeks old.


Hi Itz, I see a major light problem. Those plants are way too "stretched", they are desperately seeking more light.
The 125 you're using should be enough, it just needs to be closer. I run my 125 watt CFL approx. 2" from the plants. If you have more seed stock, I would start again, if not, get that light down there a lot closer!
The containers you're using should be good until they are around 12/18".
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Itzmisfit (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok thank you! I moved the light alot closer but wont that burn the plants? And what about watering them....I don't wanna kill them by watering them too much!


----------



## ziggie b (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey everybody, read this forum forever just felt it right to get around to signing up and posting.


----------



## cheeky (Mar 23, 2011)

what up im newbie ive been growing for a year,started with a 400 hps then 2x 400s now growing under 1000watt on myfinishing of my 3rd,white widow from clone does any one know how long i should keep them on 1212?


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 23, 2011)

@cheeky
Here is a place you may fiend the answer.

http://weedsmokersguide.com/white-widow/


----------



## coogi brown (Mar 23, 2011)

4 planted 4 kush plants an they have grown to 6 inchs each an have produced leaves, but 2 of them have a wrinkling in 2 of the leaves an one has a yellow xspot any ideas on wat it cud b an im Coogi lol


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

coogi brown said:


> 4 planted 4 kush plants an they have grown to 6 inchs each an have produced leaves, but 2 of them have a wrinkling in 2 of the leaves an one has a yellow xspot any ideas on wat it cud b an im Coogi lol


It's best to post up pix Coogi. I can imagine all kinds of things from what you described, but as they say:
"One picture is worth a thousand words". Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## saturnbliss (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey everyone, received two clones and it's time to start a journal. This is a first and hope to grow two big plants and root a few cuttings.


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 24, 2011)

If these are your first plants be ready to kill them or yield close to nothing. Its not like growing peas, its a very hard thing to just jump into. Read as much about it as you possibly can, take advice from the veteran growers on here they really know their stuff. Seriously, DO YOUR HOMEWORK. If you are looking for some help you are going to need to tell us... 
1the strain 
2 your soil
3lighting
4Your light cycles
and anything else you can think of.


----------



## saturnbliss (Mar 24, 2011)

Green Growbot said:


> If these are your first plants be ready to kill them or yield close to nothing. Its not like growing peas, its a very hard thing to just jump into. Read as much about it as you possibly can, take advice from the veteran growers on here they really know their stuff. Seriously, DO YOUR HOMEWORK. If you are looking for some help you are going to need to tell us...
> 1the strain
> 2 your soil
> 3lighting
> ...


Hi Green Growbot, to whom are you referring in the above quote?

Cheers


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 24, 2011)

saturnbliss said:


> Hi Green Growbot, to whom are you referring in the above quote?
> 
> Cheers


I was talking to you SB.


----------



## Imagican (Mar 24, 2011)

Howdy folks. Been reading in this forum for over a year. Finally registered so NOW I can view PICTURES!!!!!Ye ha! Looking forward to 'the show'.

MEC


----------



## Imagican (Mar 24, 2011)

Got a GROUP of two footers. They were in pots but I buried them in the ground about two weeks ago. They are all flowering. Recently, all the budding sites have turned bright yellow instead of green. What's missing from the new soil? They were all ROCKIN for the first week and then all of a sudden, BAM, all the tops are YELLOW. Fan leaves STILL green and healthy. Just the NEW growth TOPS and nodes YELLOW. It is SO profound that someone HAS to have a SIMPLE solution. I have read a BUNCH but have YET to find anyone describing this scenario. Epson Salts? Mag/Sulf deficiency is the closest that I have found? HELP!

MEC


----------



## Imagican (Mar 24, 2011)

This is what I am talking about. Last week the tops were as green as the rest of the plant. WHAT HAPPENED?

MEC


----------



## Redtailhawk (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I am new here. I live in Arizona which just passed prop. 203 last Nov.. I was shocked it passed and am now looking to get in to the medical marijuana business here. Any pointers would be appreciated and of course meeting folks here in AZ..


----------



## Imagican (Mar 24, 2011)

let me try this again. Got some two footers. Recently planted in the ground, were in pots. About a week after planting, tops are turning YELLOW. The rest of the plants are PERFECTLY GREEN. But all the nodes are turning BRIGHT YELLOW. What am I missing? Thanks.

MEC

View attachment 1511474


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 24, 2011)

check this link of plant probs. Very helpful. is that indoor or outdoors?

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm






Imagican said:


> View attachment 1511472
> 
> This is what I am talking about. Last week the tops were as green as the rest of the plant. WHAT HAPPENED?
> 
> MEC


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 24, 2011)

That's looking like over hydration. What is your watering routine? Remember that too little is stressful, but too much is fatal!...........BB


----------



## goodman pipes (Mar 24, 2011)

D. Goodman here. I've moved into my own apartment about 6 months ago. Sense then I've finally had the opportunity begin experimenting with my own growing.

I started out with just some seeds that I already had. By the end of it I had a hermie. I'm eager to ask and explain the details of this phenomenon, but i guess thats for another discussion.


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 24, 2011)

@goodman
when you are ready for help or just to post, in the top left corner of this page, go to "post new thread" and start your own. Its easy


----------



## vic smush (Mar 24, 2011)

How do you post a new thread and not a new post. I cant figure this out?


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 24, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/





vic smush said:


> How do you post a new thread and not a new post. I cant figure this out?


----------



## jerryjah (Mar 25, 2011)

hello guys, my name is jerry.. i just make this account..
im from Indonesia

i think i want to grow my plant, this is not hydro or something.
did u guys ever see it? 
lets share it together. 

Happy Growing


----------



## maariic (Mar 25, 2011)

*Hello!
I am quite a newbie too. I have posted one thread, but seems it's not interesting for others. Anyway, thank you RIU for giving me knowledge how to look after my own babies. If someone has time, you can check out my thread and give answers to couple questions that I am worried about. Peace brothers!  
*


----------



## indika singer (Mar 25, 2011)

yoooo i need advice asap


----------



## indika singer (Mar 25, 2011)

hellloooo????


----------



## indika singer (Mar 25, 2011)

yoo need advice asap


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 25, 2011)

indika singer said:


> yoo need advice asap


Uhhh....YO!.....Maybe punch up your communication skills a tad....YO.....

Sorry if that seemed rude, but what did you really expect? I mean like "YO...help me" isn't going to get you much! Perhaps if you would describe your problem in some lucid way, help would be forthcoming.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 25, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419892-new-grower-cfl-lst-help.html#post5502585 this is the thread i have just started on my 17 day old plants, advice please


----------



## gottit14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think these look good to me just wanted to checl with others that know about growing, These are og kush and i was told sensi star plants that i cloned myself from the bigger plants u see in the pics. They are on there 2nd day of flowering and i have been using hesi products with my watering. How do they look?


----------



## Weed lacer (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello all Weed Lacer here I have been growing on and off for the past 4 years. Now I have a dedicated grow room that is about 14 ft by 10 feet running 2 1000w hps and a bathroom doing floresents. Trying to set up a continues growth cycle, trying to harvest 4 to 6 plants every 2 weeks using the hydro drip method. Wanted to say hello to everyone here and let people know what I'm working with. My goal is to be a master grower but I know that will come with time. I hope that everyone here is friendly and has a good sence of humor. 


Strains I'm working with.

Platinum bubba
Lemon Kush
Super skunk
Legends ultimate Indica
Blue Dream
Fire OG
White widow/Bubblelicious


----------



## nolandmr (Mar 25, 2011)

*hello to all im a new grower but i would like to no so thing about my setup i have a grow tent thats 36"x20"x64"i just got a 400watt hps htg supply standerd grow light kit.im using fox farm nutrients tiger bloom,big bloom and grow big with fox farm solubles open sesame,beastie bloomz and cha ching so i would like to no if anyone has used this line up also what kind yield should i get with this kind of set up and is 5 plants in 2 gallon grow bags to much for my grow tent.plus im using fox farm ocean forest potting soil.*

*thanks to all who respond.*​


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 26, 2011)

this is my first grow keeping it very simple have a look and tell me what you think

there on day 17 in these pics, there are 2 lanky ones in the same pot i have them in the grow box but might be taking them out seeing as them must be absorbing quite alot of light, my lights are 2 15W 5600K cool white CFL daylight bulbs they have 799 lumens. and 1 20W red spec CFL but can put in another one if you lot think i should.
advice please !!


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi rufus, that's a great start on those girls. I'm thinking you have a little more wattage than you're stating.
Those aren't 15 watt bulbs I'm looking at. More like maybe 150's ? But all looking good!.......BB
ps.....forget the lumens.....plants have NO interest in lumens or lux......they want PAR!....BB


----------



## Tumble (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi guys from uk here .. currently doing a few AO and ST.. Stumbled across the site as you do


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 26, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hi rufus, that's a great start on those girls. I'm thinking you have a little more wattage than you're stating.
> Those aren't 15 watt bulbs I'm looking at. More like maybe 150's ? But all looking good!.......BB
> ps.....forget the lumens.....plants have NO interest in lumens or lux......they want PAR!....BB


thanks but is seems to say 15W on the box for them equivalent to 75W there energy saver CFLs and the other light on the left in the pics looks alot bigger than it really i and thats a 20W not sure what equivalent to tho. and what do you think of getting rid of those taller 2 plants with less leaves ? are they absorbing light from the others ? and how much longer do i have of veg stage? thanks


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 26, 2011)

and people please check this out https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419892-new-grower-cfl-lst-help.html my thread comments and advice is needed thanks


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 26, 2011)

rufusgrower said:


> thanks but is seems to say 15W on the box for them equivalent to 75W there energy saver CFLs and the other light on the left in the pics looks alot bigger than it really i and thats a 20W not sure what equivalent to tho. and what do you think of getting rid of those taller 2 plants with less leaves ? are they absorbing light from the others ? and how much longer do i have of veg stage? thanks


I would replace them with a pair of 42 or more actual watts, 2700K, and go 12/12 after a week of this; OR, when they get about 14/16 inches tall. They will usually double in height during flowering.......BB


----------



## bh77 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello from Michigan's Upper Peninsula. Researching lighting and found this site.


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 27, 2011)

bh77 said:


> Hello from Michigan's Upper Peninsula. Researching lighting and found this site.


Ive got a couple links here that will help you on your way:

*This 1st one will get you starte and has some great info but the lighting distances are for greenhouses and should not be used for indoor growing...
*
http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/guide3.shtml

*This one has heights coverages and some other useful info...
*
http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?362-Light-Distance-Chart-s
*
THESE ARE PRETTY HELPFUL BUT DO NOT USE THESE FOR ALL OF YOUR INFO. THE PEOPLE ON ROLLITUP.ORG ARE VERY SMART AND HELPFUL. sOMEONE HERE CAN HELP YOU.
​*​


----------



## Smokey marley (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everyone smokey marley here im currently growing 1 midnight kush plant and was wondering is this a good strain? Im in my 3 week of veg its smelling like skunk. Any advice?


----------



## pakapakalolo (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey! Loving this forum! Great info and great users. I am starting my first MMJ grow. I am in the high desert outside 29 Palms and am growing in a gutted travel trailer. It seems to be an ideal spot. We'll see as it's starting to get to the REALLY hot summer temps. 

My first two plants (6 weeks) are from bagseed and I'm pretty sure they are an Indica strain. I have also started some White Berry feminized seeds from my local dispensary. Planning to start a grow journal so I look forward to input and advice from everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello, everyone, I just joined this site today, I'm from ontario canada. I havent successfully grown pot, or anything else for that matter haha, not for lack of trying. I am a chronic smoker tho and have thought lots about it as we have good summers for outdoor crops. I am currently growing poppies as the idea has peaked some interest. Anyway, just wanted to say hi, I am not experianced with forums or this site so hopefully I'll pick it up as I go. If someone could help me to change my username it be great tho as I've seemed to have my email there.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Scott, yeah Bud, you might want to simply "abandon" this RIU account, and start a new one with a more appropriate user name. Also the Hotmail account. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## jmack1965 (Mar 27, 2011)

grettings all im a new member here and will be asking alot of future questions, I am going to be attempting to grow using an indoor grow tent 4x5 or 4x6 with a 1000 watt light, Im in the sacramento area what will i need for climate and humidity control? or would it be better to use one of those holland ecosystem 1 verticle growers I saw one on craigslist, thanks again


----------



## maraconnoisseur (Mar 27, 2011)

hi everyone, i have been smoking bud for over ten years now and am just starting to enjoy the growing lifestyle, i have started my first grow from clones i received from a freind approx 2 months ago. they are standing 2 foot tall with others that have shot up extra quick that i have tipped, i am keen on keeping some plants tipped and some not tipped so i can find the difference in yeild for myself. my questions if anyone will answer for me are simple.

1: are my planyts slow growers 
2: when should i start 2 persuade the budding/flowering stage
3ne of my plants is stunted and extremely slow growing- what are some techniques to get it started again

thankyou very much for any replies and look forwad to learning as much as i can


----------



## n00bGrower (Mar 28, 2011)

@ Mara ----> There are never any absolute answers to any question when it comes to cultivation. There are too many variables that play into the health/ benefit of the plant to treat any situation as anything but unique. I hope this helps.... 

1) There's really no way to be sure if your plants are "slow growers" without knowing the strain and your grow conditions (indoor/outdoor, soil/hydro, CFL/HID). If they've been deprived of water or nutes, overwatered or over-nuted, they can look droopy or stunted. Also, humidity and temps can play a role in growth rate. Higher temps tend to make lanky plants and fluffy buds, where lower temps can make your plants stockier and slower to mature (sometimes never reaching full potential heights). One method for breathing life back into slow, wilted or stunted plants is to "make it rain" https://www.rollitup.org/groups/i-make-rain.html . BE ADVISED! Making it rain is a controversial approach to watering and feeding that makes total sense from a botanical standpoint , yet can be tricky and isn't widely accepted . Common sense (or at least what was once considered common sense) tells us that drowning (overwatering) our plants will kill them. The "Make it Rain" technique is actually a cycle of flush/feed/flush/feed which can push the plant's limits when it comes to water/nute absorption.

2) You typically want to start flowering (switching from 18/6 or whatever light cycle your using to a strict 12/12) as early as the 5th set of fan leaves or whenever pre-flowers start to show. Many times, growers will move to flowering based on a grow room's physcial constraints. Considering that your plant could double or even triple in size during flowering, you want to keep the head room of the grow space in mind when deciding when to send to flowering.

3) Make it rain. Do some research on here to decide if this approach to resurrecting your stunted or slow growing plants is something you want to try, and then experiment with one of your plants. Read up on Riddleme's post and weigh your options. I can attest to the technique working, as it helped to right a few problems in my most recent grow. But, if it seems like a scary proposition to you, I'd suggest only testing it on one of the plants. If making it rain doesn't sound too appealing, try drying your plant out (don't water it until it's really dry... You can test it by sticking your finger about 4 inches into the soil and check for moisture.) Depriving a healthy plant of water on a short term basis makes the root system stretch out further in search of water. This will make the plant stronger in the long run. Water less and only when needed. The #1 mistake n00bGrowers (myself included! ) is to over water. So, "when in doubt, go for drought". (I just came up with that one!)


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 28, 2011)

if you veg for longer do you end up with bigger or more buds? check out my thread tell me what i'm doing wrong and what i could do better thanks  https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419892-new-grower-cfl-lst-help.html


----------



## abacadaba50 (Mar 28, 2011)

longer grow = bigger plants


----------



## ondadownlowgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

main questions
1. are my lights sufficient for 2-3 plants. i have a F17T8 zoo-med two foot super daylight 610nm that i use all the time from about 1-2 inches above... and i also have a full spectrum F17T18 zoo-med tropic sun 5500k DAYLIGHT 610nm that i have been using once every 4-5 days?
2. should i switch my lights to 24/7a week(from16/8 a day) on plants germinated on 3/18
3. i know to wait till week 3 before fertilizing, but what retail store can i get a fert similar to eco-gro?
this is my first indoor grow so any other tips and tricks for a FAST high yeild would be great!

please do not post false statements or try to give info you are not possitive about... if you dont know exactly what your talkin about leave the question answering to the pro's 
THANKS


----------



## n00bGrower (Mar 29, 2011)

Those T8 bulbs should be good for the seedling stage and maybe a bit into veg, but you'll want to either increase the number of lights (add some 23w CFL's maybe?) or switch to something more high output (either HID or many more Fluoros... I'm a fan of the T5 bulbs because they produce more light and last longer). As for alternating the lights at this point, it's not necessary. You'd be better off having both sets of lights on at the same time rather than supplementing every few days with the 5500k. For veg, you'll want something in the 6500k temp and 2700k for flowering. Intermittently adding 5500k light isn't going to do much; it's not like fertilizing which should be done occasionally. Lighting needs to be as constant and consistent as possible, with the only real "switch" being from 6500k to 2700k when you send the plants to flower. 

That being said, here is my 2 cents... Get both of your T8's going together as the light source and run the lamps 18/6 in veg (You can go 24/0 if you want, I know many many people that do, but I like to give the plant a chance to re-coup). The distance you've got (2 inches from the plant) is perfect for fluoro's as long as you're not burning any leaves. Also, go here ----> http://www.jacksclassic.com/dynamic_duo.html and get the "Dynamic Duo" package. That will be your veg nutes (20-20-20) and your bloom nutes (10-30-20). Start with 1/4 strength on both and adjust accordingly (Watch for nute deficiencies or nute burn... Search these forums if you need an explanation of what to look for).

I don't think anyone on this forum would intentionally post any "false statements" or try to mislead you. All grows are unique and different, and many times there are different ways to deal with any one situation. You'll never get an answer here that will miraculously solve any of your problems. In fact, you may get a lot of advice that seems to contradict what others advise! That's because situations are different; based on lighting, strain of the plant, temps, humidity, physical limitations of grow space, etc... the advice I give could be vastly different, yet just as valid, as something else posts. It really comes down to the grow itself and the specifics of your situation. Either way, it's best to get as much info as possible, sort through what you think might work for you, and just use what you feel is the best fit for your scenario.


----------



## gottit14 (Mar 29, 2011)

how do these look looking for some opinions





n00bGrower said:


> Those T8 bulbs should be good for the seedling stage and maybe a bit into veg, but you'll want to either increase the number of lights (add some 23w CFL's maybe?) or switch to something more high output (either HID or many more Fluoros... I'm a fan of the T5 bulbs because they produce more light and last longer). As for alternating the lights at this point, it's not necessary. You'd be better off having both sets of lights on at the same time rather than supplementing every few days with the 5500k. For veg, you'll want something in the 6500k temp and 2700k for flowering. Intermittently adding 5500k light isn't going to do much; it's not like fertilizing which should be done occasionally. Lighting needs to be as constant and consistent as possible, with the only real "switch" being from 6500k to 2700k when you send the plants to flower.
> 
> That being said, here is my 2 cents... Get both of your T8's going together as the light source and run the lamps 18/6 in veg (You can go 24/0 if you want, I know many many people that do, but I like to give the plant a chance to re-coup). The distance you've got (2 inches from the plant) is perfect for fluoro's as long as you're not burning any leaves. Also, go here ----> http://www.jacksclassic.com/dynamic_duo.html and get the "Dynamic Duo" package. That will be your veg nutes (20-20-20) and your bloom nutes (10-30-20). Start with 1/4 strength on both and adjust accordingly (Watch for nute deficiencies or nute burn... Search these forums if you need an explanation of what to look for).
> 
> I don't think anyone on this forum would intentionally post any "false statements" or try to mislead you. All grows are unique and different, and many times there are different ways to deal with any one situation. You'll never get an answer here that will miraculously solve any of your problems. In fact, you may get a lot of advice that seems to contradict what others advise! That's because situations are different; based on lighting, strain of the plant, temps, humidity, physical limitations of grow space, etc... the advice I give could be vastly different, yet just as valid, as something else posts. It really comes down to the grow itself and the specifics of your situation. Either way, it's best to get as much info as possible, sort through what you think might work for you, and just use what you feel is the best fit for your scenario.


----------



## Mojojojo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello everyone. I already did an introduction thread. 

Coming at you from Beirut, Lebanon. Starting my indoor growing plan. 

Below is an image of the room(small) that Im planning to use. I have access to the window and fresh air. My main problem now is humidity.

There are cracks on the outer part of the building walls, and during winter alot of water came in and the ground keeps giving me humidity headaches. I checked the levels yesterday and it was 90%!.

Before I solve this problem Im not planning to go into any plans. Has anyone experienced the same problem? 
Maybe my issue here is a constructional problem  Im afraid even after closing those outer cracks the humidity will stay inside my walls.


----------



## klondike419 (Mar 30, 2011)

heeeeeey hi. anyone knw how i could drop my humidity to 45 or 55 if im constantly at 61? ps i already have two entrance ductings with an exast fan taking air out, 2 fans, and a dehumidifier, and a space heater which didnt help much but raise temp. anny suggestion guys thatd be awsoem


----------



## klondike419 (Mar 30, 2011)

n00b grower.. your the man


----------



## n00bGrower (Mar 30, 2011)

klondike419 said:


> n00b grower.. your the man


Thanks dude... You could always "rep" me to show just how much of a "the man" I am


----------



## erokb (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been looming in the shadows here for around eight months looking at pictures and absorbing information. I've decided to start contributing here and there now that I have a couple successful closet projects under my belt. I don't want to post pictures of anything quite yet because I'm a little chicken shit. However that might change. Great forum though; I really learned a lot just by reading other people's questions that had already been asked, and I solved a lot of problems before they started so I've never had a reason to bother anyone. Can't just take though, so I'm willing now to post and give the little bit of knowledge I've gained from experience and from reading here. Anyway, it's good to finally be posting.


----------



## passthepazziv (Mar 30, 2011)

aahhh,,, nice site. Hi everyone...  keep growing and tokin!


----------



## tporath (Mar 30, 2011)

hey im just wondering if theres anyway possible of changing the color of your buds on your own ?


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 30, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419892-new-grower-cfl-lst-help.html please can i get some advice on my grow i'm not getting much feedback and i really would appreciate it if some people could help me along the way, first grow and dont wanna fuck it up, hoping to be getting some weed out of them by the summer


----------



## RJ420112 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey everyone im new here. Whats up! I've got a skywalker og seedling , and 2 g13 clones that just showed some roots yesterday,
10 days and got roots from a just starting to pre flower mother clone. i am using a sunsystems lamp with the t5 42w floros, just the floros
about 14 inches from the plants. Going all organic using ffof soil. My question is first about the lighting, should I turn on the 150watt hps
lamp along with the t5's? I am just running the t5 for now. Is this enough light? Seedling seems like it could grow a little faster, but still looks ok for 17 days though. I am running it 24/7. Any help would be good. I have grown one time before, and this is my 2nd grow!
Any helpful insight will be great. I am vegging until July or so than its going out doors for some So Cal Summer Sun!! See my photos any advice is awesome thanks Brothers and Sisters!!


----------



## weedheadstacks (Mar 31, 2011)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 how often should u water a 121 2


----------



## growinhound (Mar 31, 2011)

hello all , im growing white widow and critical mass . growin in ffof and full line of nutes.600w hps air cooled. closet grow . a little paranoid of sites like this,where u let everyone know your particulars.I could gro some bals and say f*** it. but that wont keep me outta jail will it. is this normal lol


----------



## n00bGrower (Mar 31, 2011)

growinhound said:


> hello all , im growing white widow and critical mass . growin in ffof and full line of nutes.600w hps air cooled. closet grow . a little paranoid of sites like this,where u let everyone know your particulars.I could gro some bals and say f*** it. but that wont keep me outta jail will it. is this normal lol


 totally nomal


----------



## mr.sessemia (Mar 31, 2011)

the post above does not apply here


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 31, 2011)

growinhound said:


> hello all , im growing white widow and critical mass . growin in ffof and full line of nutes.600w hps air cooled. closet grow . a little paranoid of sites like this,where u let everyone know your particulars.I could gro some bals and say f*** it. but that wont keep me outta jail will it. is this normal lol


*Its NORML (get it?) or at least it was for me when I started on another website like this that I wont mention. I blew up at the first person that responded to a question that I had posted that somebody seemed to be asking me too many questions but, if you look at the rules (when u sign up) on this forum, it states that ANY info obtained by referring to this site for a conviction will NOT be admissible in court. The people on here are pretty cool and know their shiz. Hopefully you are in a Med cannabis state, right?*


----------



## growinhound (Apr 1, 2011)

no couldnt get that lucky,but will pass in next run in congress. all over our news here just today.Hopefully you are in a Med cannabis state, right?


----------



## growinhound (Apr 1, 2011)

that didnt work right quote thing


----------



## TurdCutter (Apr 1, 2011)

Noobie checking in here to say Hi, although I registered back in 09, I'm just now getting around to introducing myself. 

I'm not new to growing, I've been growing for 17 years. and currently run 5k watts on light movers in a ebb n gro system with 72 buckets. i'm in and around the bend Oregon area. looking to make a few clone connections. but don't have enough posts to send and receive PM's.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello RIU members. New to the site, new to growing (1st attempt), long time smoker (over 40 yrs). I'm kinda old school and I don't understand most of the lingo but now that I'm in my first grow, I'm catching on. 
I have never smoked anything other than "brick-weed" until 2 yrs ago a friend turned me on to Hydro and then again a year ago before I moved to Mexico. I loved the stuff but could not afford it. I saved enough seeds (from the brick-weed) to fill one of those little plastic cans that 35mm film comes in and after losing 6 seedlings, I have 3 survivors. 
Many of the growers here, live in states that allow it and are spending more on equipment and supplies than my budget allows. Another drawback I have is, where I live, I have to go 60 miles just to get Miracle Grow, potting soil, 5 gal buckets but no perlite, no pH meters or even litmus paper (I did find some litmus paper yesterday but at $35, I'll do without) and without a car, that gets expensive. So if you look up budget grower with little or no supplies/equipment and has to improvise everything... that's me.
A couple questions I have that has long been troubling me; When you harvest you crop, do you pull up/cut down your plants or do you just pick the buds? If you just pick the buds, how long before new buds are ready for harvest, again? How many crops can you get from one plant? AND (I know, I said a couple questions ; )) What is a good way to preserve what you have harvested to keep it from losing it's potency?
love the site, hope to learn much and contribute, too
Mr N


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Mr.N, you do need some help. Cannabis is an "annual", this means it has a one year life cycle. You grow for approx 4/6 months, then harvest the entire plant. I cut the bud bearing branches at the main stem, trim the leaves and hang them to dry in semi darkness, 75 degrees, 40/50% humidity, with low air circulation for a week to 10 days. Now the buds and stems will be dry enough to "jar", for "curing". This process takes a few weeks and the containers must be opened regularly, for "burping", to prevent possible molding. This is just a very brief over-view of the "harvesting-drying-curing" process. I would suggest you dig around in here, (RIU); there are many good tutorials, presented by growers more experienced than myself. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks BB, you're right, I DO need help, sorry for such an elementary question but I have searched many a website for an answer and thanks to you, now I know.
However, attaining 75 degrees with 40-50% humidity is going to be a problem, as will waiting a few weeks before tasting. I don't know how it's done by the locals, they're kinda wary when it comes to talking to strangers, especially gringos, when it comes to that sort of thing.


----------



## darkstar559 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi RIU im new to this site wanted to say hi. on my first grow. its very fun and hopefully the work will pay off. im currently in the 3rd week of flower.


----------



## medanum6298 (Apr 3, 2011)

New to the all grain brew but my first attempt was so much fun I'm hooked already.


----------



## 6inarow (Apr 4, 2011)

hey guys and gals, new to RIU. finally got the gonads to sign up, after reading dozens of articles, both here, and all over. i have been a troll for some time, but now im here.


----------



## Green Growbot (Apr 4, 2011)

this is the place to be. there are a lot of very smart people on here. When you have questions or want to contribute to other posts go to the top of the main page rollitup.org to where it says "forums". here you will find all types of categories about whatever you need. just go to "post new thread" and get started. 



6inarow said:


> hey guys and gals, new to RIU. finally got the gonads to sign up, after reading dozens of articles, both here, and all over. i have been a troll for some time, but now im here.


----------



## MKP420 (Apr 4, 2011)

Man this site is awesome. I've learned a bunch here already. Thanks for the site and to all the contributors, great info.


----------



## Fonz3rd (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all , new to site wanted to check out info and so far this has been the most helpful. Here is what i need some help with my plants are 54 days in flowering cycle under 1000w HPS, not sure on the strain was told ATF but not for sure. Are they ready for harvest? Also i've never seen this on any flowers before there are leaves like regrowing out of the flowers, did this go to long? Here are some pics to help visualize, 1st ones are with the light off,(Bottom pics) hope these are not too big of pics. 2nd pics same plants light off , but if you look at the 3rd pic top of the flower there are leaves growing out of it, can anyone explain? Also ive been watching trics and from what i can tell there between milky and few amber.


----------



## Green Growbot (Apr 5, 2011)

ill try n answer your question, gimme a minute im in the middle of something but here is a link to my Forum that can give you a giant list of info. Check it out.

Link---vvv

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/422910-huge-list-useful-sites.html#post5552926


----------



## Green Growbot (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmmm. Im not really sure that I see what you are talkin about (the problem i mean). Its for sure a Sativa strain and it looks super sticky n stinky! It would help if you knew what it was it would be very helpful. Do you have a magnifying glass with at least an 8x magnification? You will need one to know when the trichromes finish turning their orange or golden tan or whatever color they will change to. You will know that they are done when the trichromes turn from clear or white to a different darker color. Poll other people but i would say do a nute flush, dont water for about 7-10 days cut of those big leaves coming out of the top and hang dry the plant, or whatever you are going to do to dry them.
 You may get a much better response if you go to the main page Rollitup.org, go to the forum tab, pick the category that best suits your situation and "post new thread".


----------



## GottaHaveIt (Apr 5, 2011)

the leaves are normal


----------



## kevin murphy (Apr 6, 2011)

2 x 400 watt sunmaster bulbs-1x 250 watt red cfl bulb-1xblue vegging cfl bulb

10 x critical plus
10 x kalisnakovs
10 x dready cheese
6 x auto haze
3 x arjan no#1s
1 x quasar
1 x red dwarf
1 x powerkush
1 x dnafem cheese


15 ltre pots ,starting from 12/12 seed

germination in root riots and soil.

great white shark 32 oz

ionic grow and bloom nutrients

homemade co2 with fans

west lands mult compost +


ANYONE GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS TO WHAT I COULD ADD TO THIS GROW ALL ADVICE APPRECIATED THANKS AGAIN HOPE YOU FOLLOW THE GROW JUST NEED A CAMERA NOW LOL......


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 6, 2011)

hello people i'v got a thread but seem to be getting no responses lately, on week 4 of veg and need some advice just to keep me on the right track https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419892-new-grower-cfl-lst-help-2.html check it out and comment please, any comments will be appreciated  
thanks and keep growing !!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> 2 x 400 watt sunmaster bulbs-1x 250 watt red cfl bulb-1xblue vegging cfl bulb
> 
> 10 x critical plus
> 10 x kalisnakovs
> ...


If I read correctly, you have 44 plants under 4 lights?......Yes, you DO need a camera!.......BB


----------



## kevin murphy (Apr 6, 2011)

is that to many pal


----------



## doser (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello people. I'm a way old newbie. ordered seeds today. was surprised at the rush. digin it. anyhow.......sup?


----------



## n00bGrower (Apr 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> is that to many pal


 If you're able to get them to thrive under proportionately little light, then more power to you!


----------



## Green Growbot (Apr 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> 2 x 400 watt sunmaster bulbs-1x 250 watt red cfl bulb-1xblue vegging cfl bulb
> 
> 10 x critical plus
> 10 x kalisnakovs
> ...


You MUST get T5's! No joke, i got a Chemdawg clone 3 weeks ago (3" for the first 2 weeks, barely grew) and was running it under the T5 for 18/6 for the first 2 weeks. she seemed like she was being stubborn and not growing fast enough for me so i switched her to 24/0. i turned her off for about 1 hour 30 lastnight n then right back on just to give the bulb a break. NO FUGGIN joke, she has grown from 6" to 8 1/4 in less than 48 hours. doing about 1" to 1 1/2" per 24 hour period. I would love to see the CFLs put out numbers like that! T5s are pretty cheap btw.


----------



## kpowers5792 (Apr 7, 2011)

Whats up everybody, I'm new to growing and new to the forum, and I need a little advice on something. I've been doing alot of research and have read that if your ph isn't just right your nutrients won't do any good. My ph in my water is 7.0 and I was wondering if this is all right or if I need to adjust it. Any help would really be appreciated! Also I bought a cheapo ph meter from Wal-Mart and it doesn't ever seem like it even moves no matter what I test with it, where can I get a good meter without spending much money. I also have test drops but the results aren't real exact. As far as adjusting, I have some general hydroponics ph up and ph down, is this all right for soil grow or do I need something else. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Green Growbot (Apr 7, 2011)

kpowers5792 said:


> Whats up everybody, I'm new to growing and new to the forum, and I need a little advice on something. I've been doing alot of research and have read that if your ph isn't just right your nutrients won't do any good. My ph in my water is 7.0 and I was wondering if this is all right or if I need to adjust it. Any help would really be appreciated! Also I bought a cheapo ph meter from Wal-Mart and it doesn't ever seem like it even moves no matter what I test with it, where can I get a good meter without spending much money. I also have test drops but the results aren't real exact. As far as adjusting, I have some general hydroponics ph up and ph down, is this all right for soil grow or do I need something else. Please help. Thanks!



7.0 is just perfect for most canna plants. ph up, ph down i havent used but i hear its cool shit. i bought a probe at our local Hardware store for about $8 that does, Ph, lght intake and moisture. I have a perfect site for you to check out.

http://www.seemorebuds.com/ph/

and a forum I made up also. It has a HUGE list of good links. check em out.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/422910-huge-list-useful-sites.html#post5552786

(My meter is made by a company called "Bond")


----------



## Green Growbot (Apr 7, 2011)

rufusgrower said:


> hello people i'v got a thread but seem to be getting no responses lately, on week 4 of veg and need some advice just to keep me on the right track https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419892-new-grower-cfl-lst-help-2.html check it out and comment please, any comments will be appreciated
> thanks and keep growing !!


Week 4 of veg you should be switching to an HPS shortly. How tall? Any preflowers? (the white hairs starting to come from between the leaves are preflowers if u didnt know)

Also week 4 you should be switching to a "bloom" nutrient. Like CNS17 "bloom", Fox Farm Big Bloom or something like that added to your water in proportion. (check nutrient companies feed chart, they all have em)


----------



## n00bGrower (Apr 7, 2011)

seems like this welcome thread is turning into a n00b advice thread...


----------



## Green Growbot (Apr 7, 2011)

n00bGrower said:


> seems like this welcome thread is turning into a n00b advice thread...


Agreed but he said that he had posted a few days ago and nobody responded to him and this post has even been here for couple days without anyone saying anything. somebody had to do it.


Usually i give advice on where to post. Ive just been lazy about doing it the last couple of days. there are a ton of people who cant navigate the site, i just get tired of explaining it.


----------



## KarinC (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello! My name is Karin, I grew up in Washington DC and now live in my home country of Chile (Concepcion to be exact). Anyone else in Chile? 
xoxo


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 8, 2011)

some of the lower leaves on my plant are turning yellow but i don't know why, all the top leaves look healthy ??? why is this happening?
help please
View attachment 1539891View attachment 1539892View attachment 1539893View attachment 1539894


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Ruf, check your hydration. Too much water will cause yellowing leaves.


----------



## Fatal 23 (Apr 8, 2011)

*I have 2 clones a Purple Kush and Banana OG their 6weeks into flower I vegd. for about 4 months. Thier both a lil over 3ft. I have them on Ginormous (Humboldt Nutrienets)*
*Im looking for any help from other growers. They both look real nice to me but compared to other growers the buds on mine look smaller for being 6 weeks into flower. *


*This is the PURPLE*
*(pic taken 3-31-11)*



*(close up)*



*This is the Banana*


----------



## jray2469 (Apr 8, 2011)

Shure, throw them into the cold. Temp change is revelent to fall. Hence the leaf change due to colder air.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

I just want to tell all you new members out there that the attitude seed bank is incredible, i was hesitant at first but after getting a lot of good advice from people on this forum i took the leap and ordered and i couldnt have been happier. shipping was discreet and quick. my first order was here in about 7 days with no problems...heres the link so you can check it out, http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/affiliates/jrox.php?id=1851 ive heard a lot of great things about nirvana as well but i dont find they have very much selection. wicked strains tho. sannies i havent ordered from either but they have a lot more then nirvana and ive heard great things about their shipping and customer service as well. just thought id spread the love,


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello guys ,, here is the some instruction about invitation to Welcome a new member !

When new members join your association some will have no problems getting involved. However others may be unsure about what to do or not very keen to turn up at an event and walk into a room full of strangers. 
So what steps can you make to new members feel welcome and involved?
A strategic approach would be to introduce an orientation objective into your membership development plan, one that sets out an agreed schedule of contact which gives new members guidance on how to meet their initial expectations and achieve a sense of value. Alternatively you could simply look at a list of welcoming ideas and try out those you feel would suit your association!
Isn't it a better idea ???
or have you any idea about you ?


----------



## Brett Brown (Apr 9, 2011)

I am a fairly new grower, I wanted to ask anyone who is knowledgable about growing. I am growing an outdoor plant female, she is about & inches tall and started from a clone. I wanted to know if trimming is necessary and if there is a special way to trim it so it grows taller and bushy or if it is just a plant that grows on it's own and doesn't need trimming. when I first planted it into the 5 gallon bucket it is in now it started to droup, but someone on here gave me good advise and she is thriving once again. growing very well and very healthy I would say (have pics) It is growing like crazy on the top new growth almost daily and the leaves are just unfolding almost daily but were I clipped it off the old plant that was dying because of the wrong soil on transplanting it I was able to get a clone that took root and is now my female growing strong and I just read as much as I could about cloning and got pretty lucky I think. Mainly I need to know if it needs trimming and if so how and what to to cut is my question. I attached a few pics!!!! Thank you to anyone who can help!!!! BB-2112


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

well you could top it or fim it. that would give you more tops and bush it out and slow its upward growth. or you could let it get a bit bigger and clone it so you have a few more. The sky really is the limit. Personnel preference most of the time when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Brett Brown (Apr 9, 2011)

If it is growing well and it is very healthy, is it harmful to the plant to trim off big leaves? I guess what I mean is, is trimming the plant going to put extra stress on it like transplanting or will it just keep growing after trimming it without any slow down of groth. also how far down on the big leaf stems can or should you cut it to the stem of the whole plant? example: you have the main stem of the plant or trunk of the plant then a big leaf is branching off all alone just one leaf, how close to the trunck of the plant do you trim the leaf off? do you leave an inch or so or do you trim it right up to the trunk of the plant, what I want to happen is when i trim it for it to branch off into two or more branches rather than the one leaf which is going no where. All though just after a few days of growing, the plant has started to grow new small leaves right where the female (pistols, with the white hairs) were growing from where the leaf branched offand so if I trim it above the new growth will it branch off or will it just wither off and fall off after I trim it? Sounds complicated but I think you will probably know what i am saying. if you know how a plant grows you will understand. One more thing when you said, I could top it!! what does that mean? I appreciate all the help people and thank you all for the much needed help. BB-2112
one more question if this plant is about 2 weeks in the soil after transplanting it from a clone and it is already sexed when is the approx harvest date if it is about a bit over 7 inches? if you can answer that it would be nice I was told in september but will get a harvest in the first year? Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

to be honest if it was my clone I wouldnt trim any branches off, their the plants solar panels, it needs the chloraphyl to grow and when it doesnt need the leaf anymore it will yellow and fall off, The thing is still really young if you just give it a bit it'll explode with vegetive growth. its a weed. lol. look up topping and fim technique on the forum, there are tons of posts on it here. heres one to boggle your mind SCROG (screen of green) throw a screen over top of it and everytime it pokes through the holes in the screen by about three inches pull it back down and let it creep under the screen in another direction until it pokes through again and repeat till screen is full and then count the top colas, turn one to tons pretty effectivly. your goin to be readin posts on this forum forever lol, its fun isnt it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Apr 10, 2011)

arjan on the right 3 weeks veg and maxi gom 4 weeks flower ..wat you reckon.....got 40 more seedlngs in my growrrom now have a look on my journal.hope u all like it and follow it.....


----------



## Brett Brown (Apr 10, 2011)

yes it fun I have learned a lot just reading all the information out here there is so much to learn it's awesome. You mentioned colas exactly what are colas? are they the tops of each seperate section of new growth, (branching off)? like a bunch of left and right angles to the main stem? is that what that means? Because she is really brweaking out now and I think you are right I am trying to make it do what it will probably do on it's own and leaving it alone and being patient is probably the best thing to do. Thanks Bandit all the information is nice it just makes the next time that much easier. I am really enjoying all of this. Thanks!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Apr 10, 2011)

*ARJAN ON THE RIGHT 3 WEEKS VEG AND MAXI GOM ON LEFT 4 WEEKS FLOWERING..

MORE SEEDLINGS IN GROWROOM READY FOR VEG STAGE..

10 X DREADY CHEESE, 3 X ARJAN NO#1 ,10 X KALISHNAKOVS,10 X LADY PURPLES,6 X CRITICAL PLUS,5 X MOBY HASH,5 x PANAMA.2 X WONDER WOMAN.1 X QUASAR,1 X RED DWARF,1 X DINA CHEESE

GONE FROM 1250 WATT TO 3000 WATT GROWROOM...HOPE YOU ENJOY THE GROW...
*


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 10, 2011)

Brett Brown said:


> yes it fun I have learned a lot just reading all the information out here there is so much to learn it's awesome. You mentioned colas exactly what are colas? are they the tops of each seperate section of new growth, (branching off)? like a bunch of left and right angles to the main stem? is that what that means? Because she is really brweaking out now and I think you are right I am trying to make it do what it will probably do on it's own and leaving it alone and being patient is probably the best thing to do. Thanks Bandit all the information is nice it just makes the next time that much easier. I am really enjoying all of this. Thanks!!!!


What I mean by colas is the main bud on the plant. you usually just get one if you let the plant just grow, now if you just pinch the top of the plant where the new growth is you'll stop the plant from focusing all its energy growing up and it will start bushing out giving you more then one main bud, i did this to a little lady last summer and it was about the height of your now and I got 7 main colas. trust me look up the fim technique (fuck I missed) or topping. topping is just a bit different.


----------



## Brett Brown (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok yes, I understand what you are talking about now, thanks again bandit , I will look up fim technique and topping! thanks, BB!


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 12, 2011)

PLEASE HELP https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419892-new-grower-cfl-lst-help-3.html#post5587029 i'm getting no comments on my thread and my yellow leaves have started to work its way up the plant !


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 12, 2011)

what arre they growing in rufusgrower, hydroponics, soil, pro mix, are you adding nutes are you over watering? need more details could be a number of things


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 13, 2011)

Pictures are necessary........... if you want an intelligent answer. Doesn't really matter, If in doubt, FLUSH IT OUT first. You do this by pouring 2 times the amount of water you normally would give them at 1/4 strength of nutrients. You wipe the slate clean, and start over. Next watering at 1/2 strength, then 3/4 etc.

It sounds like your under watering. Problem is, in the early stages, under watering and over watering look the same, which is why it is so important to get a 'feel' for your plant. If you do as I have suggested, after you have flushed, pick up the plant if possible and 'feel' the weight. that is what the plant feels like when it has adequate water.

Unless you growing hydro, do not water it again until it just starts to droop, then 'feel' the plant again. Thats what it will feel like when it needs water, usually about three or four days in soil or soilless amendments. VV


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 13, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> what arre they growing in rufusgrower, hydroponics, soil, pro mix, are you adding nutes are you over watering? need more details could be a number of things


 i'm growing in soil used some worm castings as nutes using water that i froze then defrosted and water then soil is dry when i put my finger in.>>>>>>>more info on my thread>>> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419892-new-grower-cfl-lst-help-3.html#post5587029 <<<<<<<


----------



## smokey626 (Apr 13, 2011)

hello peeps it's my first grow i planted some seeds on jiffy pucks but i still dont know what sex yet. but ne ways it was some real decent smoke ive just planed on pots of scotts premium soil and perlite im open for suggestions thanks and smoke on


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 13, 2011)

smokey626 said:


> hello peeps it's my first grow i planted some seeds on jiffy pucks but i still dont know what sex yet. but ne ways it was some real decent smoke ive just planed on pots of scotts premium soil and perlite im open for suggestions thanks and smoke on


You wont see sex for awhile so take this time to get acquianted with your new four month friend lol.


----------



## breaktimer2000 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm new to growing and would like an opinion on which method? Hydroponics or soil?


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 14, 2011)

Start with soil, its more forgiving if you over fert or anything, do that to understand the growth cycles and what not. then do hydro.


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 15, 2011)

Aloha one and all~

 I was just looking around some and happened upon this section to "introduce" myself. I joined a lil while back but only now have set up my profile, avatar, etc. I kinda like that ppl on this web site can pretty much say what they wanna, however, I will do my best to be reasonable. Constructive criticism, or helpful advice is what is needed by me personally as a NooB... (Laughs @ Noob!) , and I will do my best to NOT be so NooB-ish. I will begin a Grow Journal sometime in the next day or two and let every1 see what I'm up to. It's my first grow ever and so far so good. Can't wait to get started seeing what ALL of you have been up to... exciting stuff! 

xoxo~pua


----------



## navajo (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi i am a new member and i want to start growing indoor. I hope that i will achieve my goal hello to everyone!!!


----------



## jethead (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome navajo. Good luck withyour future endeavors.... Peace, jethead


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 16, 2011)

navajo said:


> Hi i am a new member and i want to start growing indoor. I hope that i will achieve my goal hello to everyone!!!


So how are you goin to do your first grow any thoughts on what you would like to achieve this first time around? do you know what strain you might like to try?


----------



## navajo (Apr 16, 2011)

no i have not decide what strain yet. i am going step bu step lowrider maybe or pc grow


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 17, 2011)

So Hi All, I've been lurkin' for about a month now thought I should jump in and say "hey". Seems like a good bunch of people here, nice folk. Very nice to see the generous help given by so many, the celebration of success, and the kind treatment of "noobs". 

I haven't toked since about 9th grade (that's long time ago!), but decided to try to grow two months ago for my wife, who claims it's the only thing that can stave off her migraine symptoms (the story of that diagnosis is a long and interesting one). I am a gardener, so it's a good fit. I am also a major OCD case, so this endeavor now has me captivated and totally absorbed in the learning process. 

So far, I have a grow of Ice (4 weeks into flower) and White Widow (3 weeks in veg). I have a 600W HPS/MH and 400W HPS/MH, 2 BlackStars and a pile of CFL's. A bit over-bought on lights... that's the OCD factor.

I have a bunch of questions that I'll search for the right forum to post. 

Cheers!


Jumpin' Joe Schmidlap


----------



## n00bGrower (Apr 18, 2011)

@ Schmidlap you may find the herb will help your OCD. It totally treats mine as well as my adult ADD. you'd be surprised how much a little toke of good stuff can set your head straight. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## n00bGrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Navajo! You'll find tons of great info and great people that are always willing to help, no matter what path to cultivation you decide upon.


----------



## Ghost214 (Apr 19, 2011)

Howdy Yall!, i've been looking around this page along with others to get some info. I have to say this is the best source of info i have found. it is just my opinion but i believe that real trial and error (kinda step by step) is the best way for me to learn. There is a lot of this type of info on here and it is great. I have to admit that i have grown mj a couple times and am currently on my third go around. My first was outdoors went really well with just some bag seed i had, got nervous and chopped her down a few weeks early. None the less it was still killer. Second time, last year indoor hydro. Got 4 clones from a friend and it too went very well. A few issues with nutes at first but it finished really good. Now just started germinating 20 little seeds i got from another friend. Its been about week and i have 4 little ones searching for light. This time growing indoors in soil. Using "Just right xtra" and distilled water. Garden shop recommended not using nutes till they get about 4 - 5 inches tall and are in there final pots. also using CFL's this time. Let me know what you think. I will post some pics in a few days.


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 19, 2011)

on week 4 now guys what do u think


----------



## n00bGrower (Apr 20, 2011)

@ ghost214 ----> welcome to the forums! Great to have you here... Start up a grow journal so we can follow your progress....


----------



## n00bGrower (Apr 20, 2011)

gottit14 said:


> on week 4 now guys what do u think


 Lookin' good gottit14! I'd extend you a welcome to the forums if you weren't already an active member with rep! Still, nice plants... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Razztafarai (Apr 20, 2011)

Quick question, what are the post count levels? so far I've observed 0-25 Stranger 25-50 Learning how to Roll 50+ Can roll a joint, what are the others?
cheers


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ty guys im trying im no expert the grow im showing off is my first indoor project in 10 yrs and i wanna do way better then that just so i dont have to go looking for it and get put in harms way just so i can smoke and enjoy a nice meal or b able to sleep not to mention pay so much money for junk they r calling kush. Im really here to talk to the old timers and get the secrets myself or learn something i didnt know and i didnt even know about rep yet but i hope its pileing up cuz i wanna give as much as i recieve. I have to work on my skills in my veg room. lol i still dont know how to ask a question in the new post area so everyone can c it and comment or answer my questions quicker. Good to talk to you guys


----------



## xebeche (Apr 20, 2011)

schmidlap said:


> I haven't toked since about 9th grade (that's long time ago!), but decided to try to grow two months ago for my wife, who claims it's the only thing that can stave off her migraine symptoms (the story of that diagnosis is a long and interesting one).


fwiw, I have read that Magic Crystal (http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/de-sjamaan-seeds-magic-crystal/prod_999.html ) is a good strain for migraines.

Anyhoo...welcome guys (and gals)!


----------



## PaddyWacker (Apr 21, 2011)

Howdee all , I posted on this site before but my previous posts are all gone!! I put my question up on the nut page as I have a question about ph down with soil , Any help would be great thanks


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 21, 2011)

howdy use hesi products they have a ph balancer in it should def help plus i think it works great


----------



## thegrouch34 (Apr 21, 2011)

Impresive Gotti +Rep


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 21, 2011)

ty grouch i appreciate that alot bro


----------



## Ghost214 (Apr 21, 2011)

n00b, took your advice. Started a journal called "3rd Go Around indoor soil with CFL's". Anyone interested, check it out and let me know what you think so far. I look foward to share the journey with everyone.


----------



## n00bGrower (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks good ghost... I'm subbed


----------



## losargostolios (Apr 24, 2011)

Yia sas from Mediterranean island )


----------



## zippy27 (May 3, 2011)

Hi all,first post. first grow doing ok i think,ill post all the pics ive got later,from seed to veg. im at the start of the 5th week of veg,just waiting for the new light to come for flower.
i work some messed up shifts so wont be able to always post, but as ive started, ill finish.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 6, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my.html#post5595351 hers my first grow what you think.more pics on later...


----------



## Edward Summer (May 7, 2011)

What's up everyone? Just a quick intro since I'm new here. I just started a closet grow with DWC setup. It's my first ever and it's with NL/Skunk cross from Attitude Seeds (except I think they resell from World of Seeds?). I've got three plants going now, and I've already learned my lesson about using too much nutrients, as I pretty well mutilated one and almost killed another. Lesson learned...don't trust what the back of the nute bottle says, go with a PPM meter. Anyway, 3-4 weeks in now, so I'm sure I'll have questions. Actually, have one about temp which I'll post now...


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 9, 2011)

HeyHey!!! Just joined & this is my 1st post ever! & 1st REAL grow! My husband & I found a lil' hobby to do together. I've been a pothead for 15 years, then stopped for about 6 years, now back at it full force & completely legal. Which it should be 100% legal anyways... but I'll save that for a different post!


----------



## smokey626 (May 9, 2011)

whats up ppl i have a question is is possible to let mother nature veg your plants and then put them inside for flowering


----------



## Octopuss (May 10, 2011)

hello Rollitup!!! I'm a total newbie at the end of my first grow, everything has gone really well so far, I've gotten alot of good tips from reading threads on this site so i thought I should join! I posted pics in the Introduce yourself thread.

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 10, 2011)

smokey626 said:


> whats up ppl i have a question is is possible to let mother nature veg your plants and then put them inside for flowering


Sounds logical, but why?


----------



## n00bGrower (May 10, 2011)

smokey626 said:


> whats up ppl i have a question is is possible to let mother nature veg your plants and then put them inside for flowering


I don't see why not... But why move them inside now? Is it a stealth concern? 

Regardless, welcome to the forums!


----------



## gnarxgrow (May 10, 2011)

Yooooo, im just getting into all this. Im not trying to be a noob and learn as i go (and fail). So i decided to join you guys and absorb as much info and advice as i can so my grow goes nice and danky. Thanks in advance for all your help!!!


----------



## Burger Boss (May 10, 2011)

smokey626 said:


> whats up ppl i have a question is is possible to let mother nature veg your plants and then put them inside for flowering


Quite possible, but why? To what end? If you've vegged in the "sun", gotten good results, why go inside under expensive, artificial light?..........BB


----------



## SavagexSlim (May 10, 2011)

Hello :] I Recently Purchased A Pack Of 10 White Widow Seeds From Nirvana, As Soon As they Arrive I Will Be Posting Pics On My Growth Progress And Hopefully Can Get A Few Tips And Advice From Fellow Members. =}


----------



## chancelee8338 (May 10, 2011)

Hey brothas. haha well this is my first time growing..... and i've bought a bag of Miracle Grow Potting Mix. Is this okay to use? i mean i know about the time released nutes being a bad idea.... but i just realized how bad it could be with just a little research, but i'm also hearing that if i don't water too much that the little nute balls won't overnute the plants. i have four plants that are the size of my pinky near about. and they're all seeming to be growing well at this point. I gave them a half gallon of water today, just to soak the soil really well. is that okay to do? i mean the soil already dried out a good bit and started to be almost completely dried out. and i've watered them about 200 ml everyday before today. today is my fourth day. i'm actually just a 17 year old kid who loves weed.... haha. i'm just trying out the growing process now to see what it's about, who knows maybe i'll become an expert one day. i mean honestly usually everything i do i become an expert at... well anyways that's beside the point. what i'm wondering is have i watered them too much? will i be able to successfully flush my plants when it comes to harvest time? cause i accidently got the 6 month feeding kind.. i think i've actually done quite wrong. i mean i'm pretty sure my plant is still gonna make it to harvest, i'm just wondering if i don't flush them well will my bud have a really bad taste? or not smoke well? i just need all the advice i can get. thanks you guys who reply to my post. and happy 420 (;


----------



## chancelee8338 (May 10, 2011)

Actually, that's not too bad of an idea to do that. Because once your plants start flowering they will become prone to more and more things, like bud mold if it rains too much on them. And also bugs and rodents will try to eat your crop.

But bringing them inside will surely eliminate these problems. just make sure you got the right setup for inside. you don't wanna go from growing outside in a strong environment to an inside weak environment. then your plants wouldn't meet full potential. happy growing


----------



## twm1usa (May 10, 2011)

Hey everyone. Very 'newbie' here and my 1st grow. Just finished building my first grow box from an old cabinet I had in my utility room (thanks to the help of my brother). It actually turned out pretty nice. Started with 3 150W CFL's and just today went with the Hydrofarm 2' 4 tube commercial T5 setup. Removed the 150W CFL's. Have about 18 plants (strain unknown) from seed that was given to me. Doing the 24 hour thing currently. About 3 weeks now. Going totally organic. I am a disabled VietNam vet and live in a non-medical MJ state. Which sucks. Anyway, wanted to introduce myself and am finding this site very useful. Thanks to everyone for sharing so much knowledge.


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone - 

Guess you could say I'm new around here. Been a member for a while but just got my own computer so will be starting to post more often. I am currently starting a new garden so perfect timing. Would love for any of you to come by and check it out. Im going to post some pictures of my crop that is in flower tonight so there will be something more to look at than bags of dirt. - Happy growing! Be Easy - PLP

New (about to pop) babies:


----------



## Dutchiekiwi (May 11, 2011)

Hi there, Well... I've had my first experience with 'attempting' to grow some MJ. I think I might have waited too long to harvest as it almost seems the clearly female plants ahve now turned a bit ' male' as they seem to have grown some 'ball shaped beginnings' and it just doesn't smell right anymore :0(
I'm trying, but even with all the info online it's rather difficult. So via this thread I am hoping to learn... ;0)


----------



## Burger Boss (May 11, 2011)

Dutchiekiwi said:


> Hi there, Well... I've had my first experience with 'attempting' to grow some MJ. I think I might have waited too long to harvest as it almost seems the clearly female plants ahve now turned a bit ' male' as they seem to have grown some 'ball shaped beginnings' and it just doesn't smell right anymore :0(
> I'm trying, but even with all the info online it's rather difficult. So via this thread I am hoping to learn... ;0)


Put up some pictures, possibly some help may be forthcoming.......BB


----------



## n00bGrower (May 11, 2011)

Dutchiekiwi said:


> Hi there, Well... I've had my first experience with 'attempting' to grow some MJ. I think I might have waited too long to harvest as it almost seems the clearly female plants ahve now turned a bit ' male' as they seem to have grown some 'ball shaped beginnings' and it just doesn't smell right anymore :0(
> I'm trying, but even with all the info online it's rather difficult. So via this thread I am hoping to learn... ;0)


 Sometimes, when the buds are getting super ripe, they may seem to be developing "balls", but it could just be the buds are fattening up real nice... As Burger said, pics would help with diagnosis.


----------



## n00bGrower (May 11, 2011)

twm1usa said:


> Hey everyone. Very 'newbie' here and my 1st grow. Just finished building my first grow box from an old cabinet I had in my utility room (thanks to the help of my brother). It actually turned out pretty nice. Started with 3 150W CFL's and just today went with the Hydrofarm 2' 4 tube commercial T5 setup. Removed the 150W CFL's. Have about 18 plants (strain unknown) from seed that was given to me. Doing the 24 hour thing currently. About 3 weeks now. Going totally organic. I am a disabled VietNam vet and live in a non-medical MJ state. Which sucks. Anyway, wanted to introduce myself and am finding this site very useful. Thanks to everyone for sharing so much knowledge.


 Great to have you aboard! T5's are the bomb if you ask me... I'm a CFL/T5 grower myself and it's amazing the kinda buds you can get if all your other factors are dialed in correctly (humidity, temps, soil pH, water pH, and nutes)... I'm a big fan of going 16/8 in the beginning when you've got mystery seed (not feminized) as it seems to produce more females.

Good luck!


----------



## n00bGrower (May 11, 2011)

chancelee8338 said:


> Actually, that's not too bad of an idea to do that. Because once your plants start flowering they will become prone to more and more things, like bud mold if it rains too much on them. And also bugs and rodents will try to eat your crop.
> 
> But bringing them inside will surely eliminate these problems. just make sure you got the right setup for inside. you don't wanna go from growing outside in a strong environment to an inside weak environment. then your plants wouldn't meet full potential. happy growing


I'd only bring them inside if you know that you're facing those problems... If it ain't broke, don't fix it! I'd think converting an outside grow (if it's in the later stages of Veg or any time during flower) would be kind of a step backwards if everything is going well. You'll never "exactly" recreate the sun in your house, so if everything is doing fine under natural light in normal outside conditions, why change? Also, moving your crop indoors simply for "bud rot" security or to avoid pest problems isn't the best approach IMHO. These things can be just as prevalent in an indoor grow as they are in an outdoor grow... As with all things MJ, everything depends on your specific situation. You'll never get a step by step process that is identical to someone else's process that will work exactly the same. Every single grow, hell *every single plant* is a unique situation! Growing is about taking what you know, seeing what works for you, and adapting that knowledge to your individual situation.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 11, 2011)

....and you could always just block out the light for 12 hours, that would start them flowering right were they are. VV


----------



## n00bGrower (May 11, 2011)

chancelee8338 said:


> Hey brothas. haha well this is my first time growing..... and i've bought a bag of Miracle Grow Potting Mix. Is this okay to use? i mean i know about the time released nutes being a bad idea.... but i just realized how bad it could be with just a little research, but i'm also hearing that if i don't water too much that the little nute balls won't overnute the plants. i have four plants that are the size of my pinky near about. and they're all seeming to be growing well at this point. I gave them a half gallon of water today, just to soak the soil really well. is that okay to do? i mean the soil already dried out a good bit and started to be almost completely dried out. and i've watered them about 200 ml everyday before today. today is my fourth day. i'm actually just a 17 year old kid who loves weed.... haha. i'm just trying out the growing process now to see what it's about, who knows maybe i'll become an expert one day. i mean honestly usually everything i do i become an expert at... well anyways that's beside the point. what i'm wondering is have i watered them too much? will i be able to successfully flush my plants when it comes to harvest time? cause i accidently got the 6 month feeding kind.. i think i've actually done quite wrong. i mean i'm pretty sure my plant is still gonna make it to harvest, i'm just wondering if i don't flush them well will my bud have a really bad taste? or not smoke well? i just need all the advice i can get. thanks you guys who reply to my post. and happy 420 (;


I'd be careful with the MG soil... You can definitely grow in it, but you need to be super careful not to use any nutes unless there's an obvious deficiency... Sprouts rarely need any nutes at all, so underwatering at this point may be the best approach. When they get to the seedling stage (I'd say when they get their 3rd set of alternating branches), look up "make it rain" on these forums and do a flush. This may help to eliminate some of those slow release nutes in the MG soil and allow you to control what your plant gets. Using 2-3 times the volume of the container they're planted in (if they're in a 16 oz keg cup, use 48 oz of water... If they're in 1 gal buckets, 2-3 gallons water... etc.) flush them slowly over a long period of time. I have 3 gallon buckets, so I place them on a rack over a larger bucket and I slowly pour about 2 gallons at a time through the container, being careful not to disrupt the soil too much. Once you've poured 1/3 of the water, let the plant sit for about an hour (depending on the size of your bucket) and drain. Repeat with the second 1/3 of the water and wait another hour or so. Finally, pour the last 1/3 of the water and make sure that the run-off from the final 1/3 is clearer than the runoff from the first 1/3. 

Be aware... Making it rain and flushing at this point isn't the most widely accepted practice. People _*will*_ disagree with my advice... But MJ is strong and a lot tougher than we give it credit for. It's always better to underwater (when not trying to correct a problem) than over water. You want the roots to be stretching out to find moisture. Bigger root system = bigger plants = bigger buds

There are so many different approaches to growing. look around and see what fits your situation best! Good luck and welcome to the forums!


----------



## sawan (May 11, 2011)

hey ya all..well guys cmin straight to the point is i ws smokin(black ganja)ev eryday in my country for last 6 yrs but came to austrlia 4 mnths earlier and since then 've not even smelled it............nd dying to get it but couldn't find sm1 here in perth.......so i've decided to go to grow thing.........but have no idea coz i ws simply buyin it nd smokin...so i've to start frm the very beginnin.....................as it is gonna take sm time to grow..............i cnt w8 to smoke............if any generous person can help me so pls do.........coz i m in great need.........i almost frgt the taste and feelin bt cant frgt the trips.... lol

I gt sme questions regardin how to grow also.......

1. where can i get seeds from and wat wld be the best.....
2. as i m livin on rent wat wld be best (indoor or outdoor).
3. wat r the things i need to setup a whole.
4. hw much time is it gonna take frm day 1 to the day i can smoke my bud....

pls sm1 reply.........thanks.


----------



## Burger Boss (May 11, 2011)

sawan said:


> hey ya all..well guys cmin straight to the point is i ws smokin(black ganja)ev eryday in my country for last 6 yrs but came to austrlia 4 mnths earlier and since then 've not even smelled it............nd dying to get it but couldn't find sm1 here in perth.......so i've decided to go to grow thing.........but have no idea coz i ws simply buyin it nd smokin...so i've to start frm the very beginnin.....................as it is gonna take sm time to grow..............i cnt w8 to smoke............if any generous person can help me so pls do.........coz i m in great need.........i almost frgt the taste and feelin bt cant frgt the trips.... lol
> 
> I gt sme questions regardin how to grow also.......
> 
> ...


Well......not to sound harsh, but you are surely at _"Square One_"! The 4 questions presented wouldn't produce enough information for a viable grow. You have got to read, read, and READ some MORE! There are numerous threads in this forum for the novice growers.
Before thinking about "how long before I smoke?", You need to understand HOW cannabis grows.

You can get a good start HERE: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html

This would be a BIG help: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/1326-101-already-asked-questions.html

And this should help you navigate the forum: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/116389-forum-help-thread.html

So there ya go my friend from "Down Under".........Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Colly Wobbles (May 12, 2011)

Hey everyone , Colly here Ireland , i will be asking questions about indoor growing nothing to big maybe 3 or 4 plants mabe in unconverted attic or top of hot press dont know , so im here to learn wot yeas are al doing hehehe thxxxx nice to be aboard


----------



## n00bGrower (May 12, 2011)

Colly Wobbles said:


> Hey everyone , Colly here Ireland , i will be asking questions about indoor growing nothing to big maybe 3 or 4 plants mabe in unconverted attic or top of hot press dont know , so im here to learn wot yeas are al doing hehehe thxxxx nice to be aboard


Welcome to the show Colly!


----------



## sawan (May 12, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Well......not to sound harsh, but you are surely at _"Square One_"! The 4 questions presented wouldn't produce enough information for a viable grow. You have got to read, read, and READ some MORE! There are numerous threads in this forum for the novice growers.
> Before thinking about "how long before I smoke?", You need to understand HOW cannabis grows.
> 
> You can get a good start HERE: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html
> ...


thanks fr the reply mate i surely hve to do sme homework and read around.................and 'll let u guys know about my status after i get strtd..........thnxs again.....


----------



## irihardweed (May 12, 2011)

yo dude if you have any tips on growin dis shit throw them ou i have seeds in germination what now ha


----------



## irihardweed (May 12, 2011)

im looking for da same info man i have two seed in germo and i waitin for replys ha i from ireland aswell


----------



## n00bGrower (May 12, 2011)

irihardweed said:


> yo dude if you have any tips on growin dis shit throw them ou i have seeds in germination what now ha


 Read read read... And when you're done with that, come back and read some more. Welcome to the forums! The best way to get your beans to sprout is to learn as much as you can about how the plant works, what I will tolerate and then applying that knowledge to your specific situation. There is no all powerful answer that will simply turns your seeds to buds. Do some research! I'm assuming that's why you joined the forum


----------



## twm1usa (May 12, 2011)

Thanks much. My girls are looking good. Yesterday I experimented by feeding just one plant with Earth Juice Grow to see how it reacts. I've been using balanced pH water only to allow nutes in the soil to do their thing. Will be curious to see how this one plant reacts. Majority are getting their 5's currently. Again, thanks for the welcome. And yes T5 is making me a very happy grower.


----------



## smokey626 (May 12, 2011)

already i got a question if you can help what seed would work on a humid climate lets say gulf coast in texas


----------



## Burger Boss (May 12, 2011)

smokey626 said:


> already i got a question if you can help what seed would work on a humid climate lets say gulf coast in texas


I believe several seed banks have listings for high humidity resistant strains.........Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## havrav (May 13, 2011)

I also live with high humidity. Curious how it will alter the drying and curing process.


----------



## ryzla101 (May 14, 2011)

Check out my 150 cmh scrog any comments welcome.


----------



## lolmann (May 14, 2011)

fck this i am out and good lucka l,


----------



## coach1232 (May 14, 2011)

hi all i am new just start my grow 2 weeks ago what do u think


----------



## wonelove (May 14, 2011)

Hey folks, I am new to the site and was hoping for some pointers as far as how to get started. I am intending on growing indoors with a enclosure. If anyone can offer some good sites that I may find some good enclosures I'd really appreciate it. Also i would need help with lighting and how to properly ventilate the enclosure. I have been doing some research and will continue to but I figure that me asking people is much better than reading stuff online. Any help is greatly appreciated as I hope to start up within a month or two.


----------



## coonhunter (May 15, 2011)

High guys I'm very much anewbee started 6 an they are bout 5 or 6 in. tall planned outside any tips GREATLY Apr. thanks in advance. Also were could I find plants that dont get but about 4ft tall an when and how much can you top'em THANKS GUYS.


----------



## Burger Boss (May 15, 2011)

coonhunter said:


> High guys I'm very much anewbee started 6 an they are bout 5 or 6 in. tall planned outside any tips GREATLY Apr. thanks in advance. Also were could I find plants that dont get but about 4ft tall an when and how much can you top'em THANKS GUYS.


Here is some good reading: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/1326-101-already-asked-questions.html

This will help you: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html

Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Pi$tol (May 15, 2011)

Hey new guy on deck, I m read first before I start with my questions.


----------



## babyzeek (May 15, 2011)

Whatsup folks I just ordered my equipment and seeds. Ill be using a 150watt HPS bulb in a grow tent, Im still waiting on my seeds, lights, and tent to arrive in the mail but surprisingly my vape already came in -__- , thats the last thing I wanted to arrive. Anywho Ill be sure to post pics and this is my first time growing, well i tried before but it didnt turn out well, and i turned lazy haha.


----------



## forthe$$69 (May 15, 2011)

Newbie here. Think I will lurk around and read some past posts before I start asking questions.


----------



## budman1982 (May 15, 2011)

hi am am a new grower just started some last week and there maybe 2ins right now i need to know if i need to start feeding them and the best kind of nutrients soultion to feed them i curtlly have them inside on some good topsoil and have been watering about every two to three days is that to much for them while there young


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 15, 2011)

Well........Budman, it could be............Are you getting run-off when you water? Do your plants 'feel' like they 'need water' ? 

Garden Knowm (SeeMore Buds ) explains it that way, you have to get a 'feel' for when your plants need water. He says the next time you water, you should pick up whatever container your plant is in and 'feel the weight'. That is what it feels like when it is full of water. Now do not water it again until it droops. just a little. Pick up the pot and feel it: kinda light, feels like it needs water, looks like it needs water, so water it feel it and see if it 'perks up'. You need to have a 'feel'. VV


----------



## oberlink (May 15, 2011)

Hey all! Long-time liver and lover of bud; it seems like this place is already a wonderful trove of growing goodies, so I'll save q's  thanks for having such a great forum of info.


----------



## Burger Boss (May 15, 2011)

VictorVIcious said:


> Well........Budman, it could be............Are you getting run-off when you water? Do your plants 'feel' like they 'need water' ?
> 
> Garden Knowm (SeeMore Buds ) explains it that way, you have to get a 'feel' for when your plants need water. He says the next time you water, you should pick up whatever container your plant is in and 'feel the weight'. That is what it feels like when it is full of water. Now do not water it again until it droops. just a little. Pick up the pot and feel it: kinda light, feels like it needs water, looks like it needs water, so water it feel it and see if it 'perks up'. You need to have a 'feel'. VV


Very well put Vic......your plant and/or the weight of the plant, (if in a container), will tell you when to hydrate. Don't by in to folks who would recommend "a regular watering schedule". The plants have neither calendars nor watches............BB


----------



## jezebelstrinkets (May 16, 2011)

Hi all  Love what I've read so far  Started our first grow together this year  looking forward to hearing everyone's ideas and salivating over your lovelies


----------



## immortal99887 (May 16, 2011)

Hey, this is going to sound stupid but how do I just post a simple question? haha i keep looking in forums but dont see anywhere to post?


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 17, 2011)

The same way you just posted this simple question...... is this a trick question?? VV


----------



## bullwinkle60 (May 17, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm new to the site, old to smoking and now that I 'm a legal grower for my wife I'm new to growing. I'm goin gto be using bubblponics and vanilla Kush fem seeds and will start my grow the first week in June due to money issues,(waiting to order the hydro equipment). I''m sure I'll have questions and and as I've done a lot of research maybe I will even have some answers.


----------



## noobie09 (May 17, 2011)

Hey dudes just started growing hydro and starting to see roots turming a reddish color.. is that good or bad


----------



## smokey626 (May 17, 2011)

i just got my seeds in from attitude white rhino and a freebie purple haze well free freebie seed cracked and i put on a jiffy puck the rhino isnt doing shit i mean i did the soaked napkin with ziploc what the fuck did i do wrong its on a dark room 80 degrees dark bottled water HELP this i really pissing me off


----------



## smokey626 (May 17, 2011)

i put em saturday morning its tuesday already


----------



## Burger Boss (May 17, 2011)

immortal99887 said:


> Hey, this is going to sound stupid but how do I just post a simple question? haha i keep looking in forums but dont see anywhere to post?


You've *already* made *5* posts. I don't believe there are stupid questions....but Man, you're pushing the bubble........BB


----------



## n00bGrower (May 18, 2011)

noobie09 said:


> Hey dudes just started growing hydro and starting to see roots turming a reddish color.. is that good or bad


 Usually, you don't want those roots to be anything but white... Never grown fully hydro, but I'm pretty sure you shouldn't see any coloring on the roots that isn't white or a little off-white. Sounds to me like the start of a plant parasite called pythium, sometimes associated with dampening off.


----------



## n00bGrower (May 18, 2011)

smokey626 said:


> i just got my seeds in from attitude white rhino and a freebie purple haze well free freebie seed cracked and i put on a jiffy puck the rhino isnt doing shit i mean i did the soaked napkin with ziploc what the fuck did i do wrong its on a dark room 80 degrees dark bottled water HELP this i really pissing me off


 I like to sandwich the seeds between some moist (not soaked) paper towels and put them inside an inverted tupperware container... I've found the ziploc bag doesn't have enough head room to create the little micro-climate that seems to help germination. Put them either on top of your fridge or (what I like to do) put them in the basement near the furnace, preferably on a cross beam where a rafter is... I've had 100% success germing seeds this way.



smokey626 said:


> i put em saturday morning its tuesday already


Don't get your panties in a twist... It could take a full week depending on environmental variables, as well as how viable the seeds are.


----------



## alwayswithinreach (May 18, 2011)

oh help help help my girls have whitefly... can they be effectively destroyed before they destroy my beautiful babies...ever so sad, oh and by the way HI everyone xx


----------



## ru4r34l (May 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I am a new grower trying out my first bubbleponic grow, hope to get some education.

regards,


----------



## Burger Boss (May 18, 2011)

alwayswithinreach said:


> oh help help help my girls have whitefly... can they be effectively destroyed before they destroy my beautiful babies...ever so sad, oh and by the way HI everyone xx


Hi AWR.....This will help with any insect problem you may have:
https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/335046-grizzlys-guide-pulverizing-pests.html
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## theonlineguy (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking the forums since I joined, figured now would be a great time to actually interact with the community that I've learned so much from. Happy growing to all!


----------



## Ashenrainman (May 19, 2011)

I have just cleared out a space for a SOG, it is not a very large room, no more than 30sq/ft. I have the potential to vent out through the ceiling however I am not sure that I can therefore, I want to know if it is best given the small space and the possible problems with ventilation if I should go with a 400w hps or just go with cfl. Cost is somewhat of an issue but I have some cash saved up for initial start up. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it.


----------



## average grow (May 19, 2011)

What's up guys just joined first time grower. I have a qeustion under outdoor growing. If anyone gets the chance, please help me out.


----------



## Mc6pack (May 19, 2011)

Hey peeps, just startin my first grow and found so much information and help on here that it seemed a no brainer to register an join the community  

Im growin in a built in cupboard, had heat issues (32c+) in my test run so just ordered a cooltube and a 4" ruck fan, as soon as they get here ill be tacklin humidity, hopefully ill get it all sorted before my seeds (snow white) are popped (got 3 in, one has germinated but still awaiting signs of life from the other 2). Im usin auto pots with refined coco. Also built a funky little probagator out of an old PC tower an PSU. 

It hasnt taken me long to realise that there is one thing above all else that is extremely difficult with a first time grow....... patience ! I feel like i should be doing something.. helping.. but the fact is that ive probably faffed and disturbed my seed 10-12 times since i started them off 2-3 days ago (one direct to coco -which has popped, one soaked and planted, one germinated -didnt crack- and planted. I fear my over exuberance and impatience has set me back another week, Its just so damn hard. 

Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## dogie425 (May 19, 2011)

Just started my own garden.Found this site a few days ago and found alot of useful info so i had to join in. i am working on my first grow and hope it goes well will get some pics up for all to see soon. hope to get some good advice and feed back on how to improve my crop thanks


----------



## irnoobimusmaximus (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys irnoobimusmaximus here, just sayin hi, catch ya all later!


----------



## Burger Boss (May 19, 2011)

irnoobimusmaximus said:


> Hey guys irnoobimusmaximus here, just sayin hi, catch ya all later!


 Hey I R Noob........Welcome aboard..........Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## smokey626 (May 20, 2011)

my purple haze sprouted im waiting 4 that white rhino to folow both on jiffys the paper towel method was not doing it for me at least i got the purp on a cfl 5000k 60hz 14 w will this be good for my girls thanks BB


----------



## n00bGrower (May 20, 2011)

smokey626 said:


> my purple haze sprouted im waiting 4 that white rhino to folow both on jiffys the paper towel method was not doing it for me at least i got the purp on a cfl 5000k 60hz 14 w will this be good for my girls thanks BB


I'm surprised the paper towel method didn't work for you... Not that you'll need to, and not that you asked, but try to get 3 sheets of paper towel, fold them at the creases (you'll have 3 equal layers) and get them soaking wet. Wring it out so that they're moist but not dripping. Fold it in half so you have a long rectangle. Place your seeds on one half and fold over to cover loosely. Get one of those colored glad disposable containers or some Tupperware (you gotta have some kind of plastic container with a lid somewhere!) and place the PT on the inside of the lid. If you place the container loosely on top of the lid (the container will be inverted, like a dome type thingy) so moisture can escape but the PT won't dry out, you should have sprouts in no time. For germination, in my experience, you just have to keep the right level of moisture in the PT, keep it in a dark warm place and they should be fine..

As for the CFL's, I'd get one of the 23w bulbs that is equivalent to a 100w incandescent. Much more light for not much more energy usage... just my 2 cents.


----------



## b4belvedere (May 20, 2011)

First post, working on my third crop. I have a 4'x4'x6' "tool" cabinet that my operation is housed in. Using ebb & flow, clay pellets as medium, started plants from seed but have been cloning on the 2nd and 3rd crop. Using Bontnicare 3 part and Kosmic Karma. Plants have gone from 2" to 24" in like 6 weeks. Using (3)T5 with 4 lamps and 2'bulbs. Start with blue and red spectrum and have just replaced all the blues with red bulbs only. Just added Bloom to nutrient mixture and have been cutting back light cycle from 18/6. Should I top the main stem and thin out the lower leaves? The plants look great and they have lots of shoots. Looking for advice on the trimming and anything else that will help me get the production up. Thanks for your advice....


----------



## 69rezzed (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone.Doing our first grow here for my wife for medicinal purposes.Small space about 2ftx2ftx2ft in our closet.First time I have done this just tired of paying high prices through providers.This plant is a female from a female kush seed of some kind ( I dont know the specific) but is a female seed.This is near 3 weeks old and been doing the LST method.Questions:Can I flower it after 3 weeks and will the box be big enough to handle it or can it veg more and still have room.I am using eco compost material which is a great soil locally.Using Jack's Classi 20-20-20 for veg and will switch to jack's classic 10-30-10 for flowering when ready.I have 3 cfls 100 wats in a fixture and to small grow tubes if needed.Temps are around 80 in the day and around 77-79 at night(the high temp you see is when I use the grow lights one time and shut them off when I saw the 90 degree temp),it looks to be doing o.k. but wondering if I should start to flower since the size of this box is small and have no where else to grow this.Also do I need to change out different lights to flower when I do flower or can I use what I have.I am using two small fans to blow fresh air in and one for out.Its been growing crazy from what I have seen for a 3 week old plant.Is it safe to say I can flower at 3 weeks and be o.k.?


----------



## luxuryfashion (May 21, 2011)

I'm newbie here, hope i can know more friends from here!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 21, 2011)

Well...your plants will double perhaps even triple their size AFTER you put them in flowering. You will run out of height very quickly. VV


----------



## corha (May 22, 2011)

hello all im new outdoor grower. i have a plant that i over watered and is now starting to turn around thankfully, but theres still a lot of moisture in the bottom of portion of my pot. my question is, how can i get that excess moisture to dry up? I also have not watered it for 5 days or so.


----------



## jrj205 (May 22, 2011)

*Whats up errybody, i am new to the forum and to growing, as u can tell by name the weed sucks down here in bama. So about ordered some herijuana IBL from sanniesshop.com about a week ago (should be here 2morrow) but i was wondering, since im on a budget would it be ok for me to plant 2 seeds in each of my 5 gal buckets, and also i ordered my beans on May 11 and i still havent recieved them yet, should i start to get worried or have i not given it enough time to come.

And also i ordered on the 11th which was a wednesday thy were shipped on the 12th (Thursday) so should i count friday and saturday or count friday and then start at monday.

Thanks.*


----------



## Alexius (May 22, 2011)

Hello there! Just signed in, after having a few hits on this page through google. I decided it's better to have some expert friends here, than rely to complete strangers on google!
So, let me give you my story: My cousin brought me an easter 10-gram present, which we smoked every day for about a week (Mixed with tobacco). The buds he brought had some seeds in them, so I decided to try them out. I germinated them and now they're about 2 weeks old. There are 4 relatively big sprouts now, and one plant has only just poked out. I'm not planning on using any lights or artificial growing methods, just outdoor growing and some fertilizers! I'm going to transplant the sprouts into separate pots the day after tomorrow. I hope I can have some smokable weed by mid-end September. What do you think?


----------



## HighLife4Me (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say Hi!.. I have been trying to register with this site but kept getting errors with the registration.. Soo glad it worked D.. First time grower (indoor) and from the looks of things i have a natural green thumb . ne ways just wanted to say HI. Looking forward to documenting and sharing info, pics/vids of my grow.


----------



## Andre620 (May 22, 2011)

Hello I am a newbe to this site as well as dwc hydrponics . I am not really sure at what time to start my time table . I started from seedling in RW cube. I placed in my system at about a week . It took a week or so to take off. Now I guess I am at week 4 and started to show signs of burn so I did a 2 hour fresh water rinse , And started with fresh nutes . It has been 3 days and plants are not getting worse or better . (400-500 ppm) I'm I over reacting or should I just wait and see? Thanks for any advice and sorry about the book.


----------



## Andre620 (May 22, 2011)

I do know more about outdoor growing then indoor . You have to concider a few things , strain , location , bugs / pest , animals (deer) if you have 2 or more of these issues this may be a problem for you. Last year I started outdoors in mid to late April and my harvest was in mid October .


----------



## bad wolf (May 22, 2011)

i have my seedlings indoors now how long should i wait before i transplant them outdoors and also i have a fluorescent light 
on them 24/7 will this be a problem when i put them outside because it will only be getting 9 maybe 10 hours of sun a day ?


----------



## Macinfo (May 23, 2011)

@badwolf They only need 12/12 light/dark for when you want them to start flowering, so you might get away with putting them outside. I think you should just keep them indoors man, you can control how much light they get.

sup peeps I'm germinating some seeds under my bed. I will probably stick around cos this is my first attempt at growing, there will probably be things to ask


----------



## HarryCanary03 (May 23, 2011)

hey every one gotta couple plants going on ... just kinda wondering if bat guano alone with a very good soil is enough for my plants im trying to stay as organic as possible. i have fox farms soil and have been using mexican bat guanno. my plants are a little over 2 months old and seem to be doing very good they have been topped and supercropped. and have responded well. 

anyone please let me know if you know if bat guano is enough. 



BTW... they are outdoor 5 gallon pots.


----------



## Achaius (May 24, 2011)

Hi all member's here at the forum,
Me joining newly here at the site and want to say HI to all of you here....
I think that I have nice time here having gossips with the guy's say'e....


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 24, 2011)

bad wolf said:


> i have my seedlings indoors now how long should i wait before i transplant them outdoors and also i have a fluorescent light
> on them 24/7 will this be a problem when i put them outside because it will only be getting 9 maybe 10 hours of sun a day ?


You should wait until there is not going to be any more frosty nights. Where, in the world are you, only 9 to 10 hours of light. I'm in the US and its light here from <6:00am til >8:00pm. Doesn't really matter, no you will not hurt them


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 24, 2011)

HarryCanary03 said:


> hey every one gotta couple plants going on ... just kinda wondering if bat guano alone with a very good soil is enough for my plants im trying to stay as organic as possible. i have fox farms soil and have been using mexican bat guanno. my plants are a little over 2 months old and seem to be doing very good they have been topped and supercropped. and have responded well.
> 
> anyone please let me know if you know if bat guano is enough.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. No, bat guano, only would not be enough for your plants. Soooo...... if everything else is as you say, they are getting what they need to survive from some other source. It could be the Fox Farm Soil, it could be in the water your using. Without a picture, it is impossible for anyone to make a judgement. A picture is like... a thousand words, everyone likes to look at pictures, and did I mention we like pictures. VV


----------



## Gimplton (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first grow, ive based ALL my research from threads off of this site and its time  I currently am setup with a 4x4 grow closet, A 3x3 DR90pro tent, with a passive fresh air intake,(into closet & into tent) 400cfm exaust w/speed controller, 600w hps lamp/reflector, a bubbleponic 6 planter starter kit. Im growin WWxxx, with basic SH nutes i filled the tank with 6 gallons of tap water that i let sit for an hour, did not add any nutes to the water what so ever, only mixed a bottle of 1/8 micro/grow nutes and put 2 cap fulls (gatorade cap) of the nutes onto the middle of the rockwool. i then read i was supposed to drain some water and fill it back up with the nutrient mix i created for watering the rockwool the ONE time. But the mistake i made was i did not do this until today ( just under day 2 of the germ process) is this a serious mistake?
-72dgrs F, 60% humidity, 5.8 PH. (SOME PICS BELOW)

Sorry for the crappy writing, first thread post on the internet ever  some advice would be very helpful please


----------



## hazedonut (May 24, 2011)

Hey was up everyone HazeDonut in the house! lmao im obviously new to the site and wanted to give a shout out to all the smokers


----------



## Rhajdashotta (May 24, 2011)

Aye dis is RhajdaShotta and i got some mids growin outdoors. Imma post some pics as soon as possible so please gimme some tips or advice if you can cuz dis is my first time growin any buds period.


----------



## gospeedracergo (May 24, 2011)

heyyyyyyyyyyyy just saying hi (for being new here) 

everything i read here is great, so a thanks is in order, THANKS!


----------



## ikeathesofa (May 24, 2011)

Hello,

IkeaTheSofa here. Been reading for a while, but these are first posts. I posted in newbie central to ask for help on setting up first grow in closet: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/434340-first-grow-beg-borrow-steal.html

Happy to be here. If you have any advice for my first grow please pop over to that post and help me out. Sad so far because no one has replied 

Thanks,
IkeaTheSofa


----------



## Shagnasty (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

Been lurking here for 6 months or so. Learned a pant load.. the first grow was in a 2x4x6 ebay tent with a selectable 1000/750/500 watt digital ballast. used 2 sites of an 8 site GH waterfarm and the lucas formula. kept the reservoir full of 8ml micro/16ml bloom per gallon of R.O. water. never dumped the reservoir, just refilled the res. once a week. used AK-48 regular seeds from Nirvana.. First seed ended up being a male so chopped it and restarted.. Second time around germed 2 seeds in rapid rooters. let them veg for 30 days under a 1000watt Digilux MH bulb (ballast set at 500watts) 20/4.. then switched to a 1000watt Plantmax HPS bulb (ballast set at 500watts) 12/12. flowered the plants for 60 days or so. The last month they stunk the whole house up so went out and got a carbon filter which totally eliminated the odor. The last few weeks the buds were touching the glass reflector so tied them down a little. used a pocket microscope and harvested when the guides at rollitup said to. carefully manicured the dense buds and ended up with 5 oz.. half ass trimmed the lower airy buds and saved any sticky leaves and ended up with another 5 oz of that. It smells like citrus/grapefruit and is covered in red hairs and twinkles in the light like tiny disco balls. don't smoke but been told its good shit. have it stored in mason jars which were cured per a guide at rollitup. open the jars occasionally just to smell it.. It really does smell delicious. Nervous about posting pics but thanks for the wealth of info here.. 2nd grow is outside in the greenhouse.. but thats another story


----------



## jasonw3 (May 25, 2011)

Hi ive just started my first grow. Ive got feminised lowryder#2 crossed with ak-47, I'm 17 days in with one plant as I don't want to waste because I have used guava soil as ive read that it holds enough nutrients to last the entire grow(looking to possibly use some form of booster but i got no idea what to use). At the moment I got one cfl 50/60HZ,125w 240v/125-6u light which gives off both the 6400k and 2700k light for both stages I'm wondering whether I need more light and if not yet when and how much more and how do you find the levels of lumen. I've got an industrial light reflector which reflects 80% light. So this gives my plant around 90% light coverage at all times. Ill post pics as soon as I can get on a computer I'm having to use my iPhone at the minute, unless someone can tell me how to upload to web through my phone. hints and tips would be much appreciated.
Thanks from Garrygreenfingers


----------



## MedicalGuy (May 25, 2011)

Hello, just got my medical card, but I am pro-legalization too. Starting my first "real" Indoor grow. I grew a bit in my closet in college with a 150w hps security lamp. Now the state tells me I can grow 12 plants legally! YAY I am almost ready , and am now rounding up the last few things i need for my first medical grow. Hope I can learn a lot here. Thanks.


----------



## pukkabud1 (May 25, 2011)

hey people, new to growing here so bear with me if i ask some dumbass questions. Thinking of growing lowryder outdoors in the uk, what i know so far about this strain; easy to conceal, grows to knee height and an all round good plant for a noob grower.

my questions

1. how regularly must i water it? (need to really know this one coz i dont wanna go to my grow site more than needed thus lowering chances of getting caught) 
2. roughly how far away from the plant would you have to be smell it? dont want theives/police finding my stash =]

and just any additional info that you think i must be informed of
all answers are very very very appreciated thanks for your time.


----------



## parkero1 (May 25, 2011)

hey yall just thought I'd say Hello I'm and I'll be droping by from time to time to ask questions..
I just started growing this year and for a green horn i think I'm doing fairly good ..once I figure 
how to naviagate around here I'll show some pics ...thanks 

parkero1


----------



## T04dfoot (May 25, 2011)

so.... my seeds are germed and i put them in soil in solo cups with slits cut in them for drainage. buried the seeds 5mm deep tap root down... its day 2 & one of my seeds came threw the topsoil...but i can see white root now >.> is this ok??? >.> should i cover up the root that i see and make the seed do more work? or should i just leave it alone and let it do its thing... first germ/grow....this is probly a stupid question but i cant find anything while surfing the net on the particular issue... help??


----------



## lokhood334 (May 25, 2011)

hey everybody im just getting started on an indoor experiment for the 1st time ever so i am very inclined to any good tips and advice...


----------



## triggerfish (May 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
I Love this site!


----------



## provosttoast (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first night here. I am a fairly experienced mushroom grower and now I want to try growing something else. I've been trying to germinate the junk seeds that I still have left (My stock of good seeds had an accident). 2 days in and I'm not seeing any germination yet, lamesauce. I'm hoping to find someone near me that would be willing to help me out with a clone or some seeds so I don't have to order them online and have to wait for weeks on shipping.


----------



## cheddaman (May 26, 2011)

hello everyone !!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 26, 2011)

T04dfoot said:


> so.... my seeds are germed and i put them in soil in solo cups with slits cut in them for drainage. buried the seeds 5mm deep tap root down... its day 2 & one of my seeds came threw the topsoil...but i can see white root now >.> is this ok??? >.> should i cover up the root that i see and make the seed do more work? or should i just leave it alone and let it do its thing... first germ/grow....this is probly a stupid question but i cant find anything while surfing the net on the particular issue... help??


Welcome to the forum. I had that happen once, the seed popped out whenthe root stretched. I used a pair of bent needle nose pliers to pick it up by the pod not the root, made a little bigger hole and re-planted it. You can follow the link in my signature, VV is singing the blues to see if it worked. VV


----------



## WASHINGTONS MOST WANTED (May 26, 2011)

Permission to come aboard?????~~~Another new-b( for the site)


----------



## WASHINGTONS MOST WANTED (May 26, 2011)

I generally try to have as little contact with seedlings this is the most tender stages of growth....dont mess with em' keep the exposed root covered with dirt and let nature do the rest..02 cents more to the pile....


----------



## T04dfoot (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.. i took some tweezers and dug arouund the root and buried it more...now i see the first set of leaves =) all loosk to be going good now! thanks!


----------



## Burger Boss (May 26, 2011)

provosttoast said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first night here. I am a fairly experienced mushroom grower and now I want to try growing something else. I've been trying to germinate the junk seeds that I still have left (My stock of good seeds had an accident). 2 days in and I'm not seeing any germination yet, lamesauce. I'm hoping to find someone near me that would be willing to help me out with a clone or some seeds so I don't have to order them online and have to wait for weeks on shipping.


You might consider the Attitude...they have a June Special to kill for.........and the shipping to CA is never more than 7 days.....usually 5!........I have my order in the basket waiting for June 3.........4 fem. Bubblegummers..$25..+1 UFO...+10 Summer Promo seeds = 15 seeds for around $2 each after shipping...And don't forget to use the "420" code for another 10% off!..........Good luck & good grow.......BB

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


----------



## Hasbroh (May 26, 2011)

Hi,
Hasbroh here, currently in the Tucson, Az. area. My intention is to move in a couple of years to a cool place where I can grow on a modest but pretty serious level, indoors most likely. Been a dream of mine for many years. Which forum area would be the best to raise this topic?

*EDIT*
Moved: https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/435120-looking-great-place-live-grow.html


----------



## VonDank (May 27, 2011)

Not new but back on RIU. Good to see new blood and old dogs still keeping it green. wheres fad2blk?


----------



## smouleringskunk (May 27, 2011)

hi guys & girls nice to meet some like minded people, i have a 2 room set up one with a blue125w cfl and 3x 75w red cfls and another room with just a 400w hps for flowering (damn this climate!) i have 4 plants but one is a bit poorly but the other 3 are doin' great, there about 1'5" im growing afghan kush x skunk#1, blueberry gum, blue cheese and moby dick as im quite fortunte to have the space im hoping the moby dick will live up to its name! there is a problem with the kush x skunk though i posted a thread on the plant hospital bit please have a look if you get a chance any help would be gratefully received, cheers chaps! ttfn


----------



## BmillZ (May 27, 2011)

HI I am very new to this growing thing, but i have watched people over the years grow. so i decided to give it a shot. But i wanted to know. I live in indiana, can i buy seeds offline and not get into any legal troubles?


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

take a look at this grow if you want tell me what you think 64 plants 19 days flower sum nice bud shots on page 102 let us know what you think on journal hope u like them and thanks in advance all comments advice welcome..sound..rep.... heres the link..
https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...ml#post5595351

post pics comment or previous grows you have done all info welcome hope you enjoy the grow and good luck with your respect to riu...


----------



## ToastyChronz (May 28, 2011)

hello members.


----------



## harbinger10 (May 28, 2011)

hi all have just started to grow and the info i can see is in abundence thanks and look forward to posting


----------



## FR4NKtheT4NK (May 28, 2011)

lol already posted in the intro section but saw this and decided to say ELLO to all you cool cats and hope to get to know some of you a bit better and swap recipes and what not xD


EDIT: Lucky number 7...THOUSAND lol w00t maybe a bit more luck to my ladies come flowering time


----------



## Greentingaling (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys and girls,

Andy Anderson here aka greentingaling! I have to say I'm proud to be a part of these forums and look forward to blogging my efforts here and gaining your valuable input.

Nice to meet you.. 

Andy.


----------



## hudabling (May 29, 2011)

hey gents, and ladies whom are present!!! my name is Hudabling, I've been growing off, and on for about 3 years my experience is very novice, i got 5 started right now, there about 5-6 inches tall now and Im just waiting to transplant, ive had them under 80 watts of fluorescent lights since seed, and they sprouted!! like i siad im very novice, the education i got was very bad to start with, and i need someone who can just give me some footnotes from here on out that would be great, these r some really good strains, and i dont wanta ruin them cause i didnt ask questions. thanks for all your help...... keep tokin!!


----------



## Burger Boss (May 29, 2011)

hudabling said:


> hey gents, and ladies whom are present!!! my name is Hudabling, I've been growing off, and on for about 3 years my experience is very novice, i got 5 started right now, there about 5-6 inches tall now and Im just waiting to transplant, ive had them under 80 watts of fluorescent lights since seed, and they sprouted!! like i siad im very novice, the education i got was very bad to start with, and i need someone who can just give me some footnotes from here on out that would be great, these r some really good strains, and i dont wanta ruin them cause i didnt ask questions. thanks for all your help...... keep tokin!!


OK...start here: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html

And this should help: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/1326-101-already-asked-questions.html

Then check this out: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pictures.html

These are the basics............Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## exotico (May 30, 2011)

Hey ya'll! I am new around these parts & wanted to introduce myself!

Long time medical cannabis patient from San Francisco. I love visiting my favorite dispensaries in search of rare & exotic top shelf strains.

I look forward to contributing to the forum 

Much love & respect,

Exotico


----------



## itsahobby (May 30, 2011)

Hi every1! 

New to this all really, will contribute as much as i can to the forum and good luck to all the crops out there ..



Thanks


----------



## james gordon (May 31, 2011)

hey all, new to this also. my plants have been going for 2weeks for one, and the other 1 1/2 weeks. im growing in coco, the viens on the leafs are starting to turn a slight purplish colour, and the stems too. the temps are 14deg cel at night which is a little cold i think...could there be any other reason for this so early in the plants life?? the leafs are still a very nice green, but are getting patches of light green spots. i have been feeding it too.. any suggestions? thank you all please reply : )


----------



## james gordon (May 31, 2011)

stop feeding it all together??? so how does it get food then? and my lights are set on 18/6 under a 400w hps, temps when lights on are 78deg-81deg. at lights of though they drop to around 53-56deg so need to keep it a little warmer. when do i start feeding her again? im on a part a and b formula 17ml of each into 5litres. its called nutrifeild. says to feed them 4-6times daily. but i only feed once everything 2-3 days im a little confused


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 1, 2011)

Well.... I have not heard of a nutrient that gets fed 4 to 6 times a day unless your using hydro. The only medium that holds more water than coco is rockwool, and coco is a better insulator. Your plant is a baby, feed it with an eye dropper, not a steam shovel. VV


----------



## jeremy licquia (Jun 1, 2011)

new to site my name is jeremy and i cant figure out how to add to my journal is there any links for help?


----------



## sinisterxways (Jun 1, 2011)

first time growing my own bud indoors from bagseed under cfl's. found this site and had to join.


----------



## nickg (Jun 1, 2011)

hi this is my first grow just growin 1 plant at first see how she goes, iv got her under 1 45w 2700k, 1 45w 6400k both over the top of the plant and 2 15w 2700k under all cfl . its only 1 week old is this good idea and is that enough light ?????​


----------



## Drfeelgoood (Jun 1, 2011)

Most plants unless you have an autoflowering strain in the vegetative cycle generally do best with 18 hours of sunlight or a good HID high intensity discharge light or led ufos if you've got cash to spend. At 3 months you should be near or at a flowering cycle in which 12 hours of light and 12 hours of pitch black (no light whatsoever) I'd recommend a 400 watt sun system crop master digital ballast and hood with a hortilux enhanced blue spectrum metal halide light there is enough red/orange spectrum to use this for both cycles. Visit atlantishydroponics.com they are in the us and a reputable source for products and advice there are good organics nutrients which are essential when flowering like bud candy which adds amino acids, sugars, and some b vitamins. I'd recommend a 45-55% relative humidity get yourself a decent hydrometer and I'd recommend keeping a plant about 80 degrees Farenheit during the day and 10 degrees cooler at night. CO2 is essential also in growing some killer buds. The air in general has around 350 ppm (parts per million) just being around your plants adds a few more hundred as we exhale Co2. I use 1000 ppm (Co2 tank with regulating valve and relay switch) 15 minutes per hour and have it cycled to shut off my exhaust and circulating fans while I do so this will multiply your plants potential exponentially


----------



## Drfeelgoood (Jun 1, 2011)

Cfl's will do in veg cycle though they are not very efficient. If I were to Go the cfl route whether planted in soil or other medium for one plant I would use 2 hanging clamp lights with a 10 inch reflective diffuser (about 13 a piece at home depot) they are rated for 150 watts. Next 2 socket adapters to convert one outlet into 2 via a y you will need 2 extensions also they are about 2 inches long (4 total fittings about 10) next be sure to use the daylight marked cfl lights as they have the necessary blue spectrum for vegetative cycle use the 42 watt cfl 65ook it is equivalent to a 150wt incandescant. Feel around tops of plants if you're indoor it's best to keep temp under 75 deg. get a cheap thermometer and place it next to your plant Try to keep lights about 3-4 inches from top of plant being mindful of heat once again ok. Good luck


----------



## BustedParaphernalia (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello! I've been lurking for almost half a year, haven't been smoking a year yet but I'm already working on planning out a closet grow. So I thought I'd drop by and say hello to all you fine folks!


----------



## BMWM3 (Jun 2, 2011)

What up? I just got my medical, going for my first grow like almost everyone else lmao xD. I got the plant about half dead from my friend who got the clone from his medical. The plant now only has 1 leaf turning brown, and the ONLY reason I left it there is because I am trying to bring it back from the dead x.x, It has loads of new growth on it now and seems to be doing good. Unfortunately my friend who seems to not even be able to grow a tomato, put in some crappy ass 3 dollar soil that has those damned annoying little bugs <.< luckily I just have the one plant. So pest problems in my grow closet? Yeah for now. But I will completely rid them of bugs once I get better soil. 

~~Currently bringing a plant back from the dead~~


----------



## mr chron (Jun 2, 2011)

I just planted a master kush plant yesterday my very first one ever its in my closet with tinfoil nd a fan nd 400 watt florescent light. I have no idea howmuch water nd fertilizer im suppose to give it. Any advice you guys can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## nickg (Jun 2, 2011)

my little lady at a week old, what does everyone think ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey everyone. First time grower here stopping by to introduce myself. I have been browsing the forums for a few days so I decided I would join.


I only have one patient so I am starting with 12 plants. I have been looking at different strains but each time I find one, someone has something negative to say about it so I'm still indecisive at the moment. Basically I'm looking for a good strong buzz with an above average yield. Obviously everyone wants the best buzz and highest yields but I will take something in the middle. Suggestions for a first time grower would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Denum05 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello,

I just wanted to introduce myself and say what a fine site this is. I have been interested in starting an indoor grow project and my online research led me here. For the past three days I have been reading and learning a wealth of great information from this site. I do however have a few simple questions that I would appreciate some feedback on.

The seed bank I have been looking at is Sannie's and I am very nervous about ordering. Have people living in the U.S. had good experiences with this company? I guess my main worry is giving out banking information.

Secondly the strain I am going to order (if I ever get the courage lol) is Herijuana IBL. I have heard great things about this strain but wondered if it was relatively easy/hard for the novice gardner to cultivate?

And finally my last question pertains to the grow box I want to construct. I have an old bookshelf that I want to convert into a grow box and the dimensions are 6(H) x 3(L) x 1(W). So my question is that will 12 inches be deep enough to grow in or should I scrap the idea of using the bookcase?

Thanks,


----------



## BMWM3 (Jun 3, 2011)

nickg said:


> View attachment 1630611
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630612
> ...


Looks good  I believe IIRC you can go ahead and cut the round leaves (seedling leaves) at the very bottom off. Once you get the 4 main leaves, the seedling leaves just rob light from the plant :/ Look up a download of the cannabis grow bible, or just buy it off of amazon for like 14$ or something. It is a VERY good grow book IMO. 

Here is a thread with the download 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/12028-cannabis-grow-bible-download.html


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jun 3, 2011)

hey hows things...just a quick question i have just set up my profile and was wondering how to add a picture i know i've been trying fo rawhile and i know its something simple


----------



## boondockpatriot (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello, i am a new member..and seriously need some help. I really should wait for my pics to post on tonite, but thought i'd try here as well, I posted VEG and FIM question in Newbie, and General growing forums. Sorry for being redundant!

1. 18 days into VEG from clones with two strains. Quarazy trains (that were tops, with multiple tops now) and powerkush, that are christmas tree like now.

2. They are 22 to 24 inches tall, except the quarazy trains, little shorter and squattier.

3. I want to FIM the tops, as I hear it is to late to TOP them (cut of at 2nd true node while still clone size).

4. If I do FIM now, I obviously need to wait another week if VEG time so the additional sights develop right?

5. I am assuming I have to FIM, because they could double in size and I have a 7' tall tent? two hanging 600 watt HID eurohoods.

6. Also, 18 weeks into VEG and I have not really cleared out or pruned the bottom third of plant. Is it too late? 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Denum05 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello,

I'm sure there is another way to get there but I changed my avatar by the settings menu. First I clicked on the little pencil by my friends list and it took me to the settings menu. On your left you will see a list of options, click on "Edit Avatar".


----------



## Hang On The Box (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been lurking this site for help for a while. I decided to try proxy servers to avoid exciting my paranoid mind before joining here. Tor seems to be the way to go, so I tried that. Anyway, I'm excited to try and connect to a community and post my experience with any advice. I'm starting with 9 Alien OG clones. The smallest measure to 16 cm (6.5 inch) and the tallest at 20 cm (7.8 inch) 400w MH for 18/6 and 600w HPS for 12/12. Coco medium, more fine grade, pithy if you will. They seem healthy now, and I'm trying to let the soil dry out a little after repotting them 4 days ago to let the roots stretch more. Is this a good plan of action? I am using CNS 17 grow (coco formula, 3-1-2), 10mL per gal and (will) perform a weekly flush on Sundays. I'm also hand watering... So I have to be on my game. The coco doesn't seem to need to be watered for 4 days, is this normal? Any further advice?


----------



## Wolven Senses (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello Folks! Im so new to Marijuana and so intrigued by it that I have started my own outdoor garden in preparation for my thesis experiment on the plant next growing season. Right now I'm just concerned about properly getting through the lifecycle of the strains I picked here from a local Sacramento dispensary shop. I also have a strain from the Philippines that grew on coastal mangroves. I don't know "how" it got here, but I have it and I thought it was quite a unique grow for some crossing if i succefully keep it alive. Note I did not postany pics of it yet on here. I wanna keep it as a Fall suprise.

Anyways any advice or suggestions please! Anyone here from Around or nearby Sacramento ? I want members from here to be the first ones to try "T.I.M" when its a success!


----------



## smokey626 (Jun 4, 2011)

i just got my sensi grow & bloom a b now how much should i use on a 5 gallon dwc i have a purple haze that the root is just growing mad on ro water and no nutes and a white rhino that is growing slowly but i also heard that if add too much i,ll burn them i relly dont want to do that so if any one could help it would be greatly appreciated peace love and some on


----------



## Katalili (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everyone! first time growing, the plants just sprouted. but i use no indoor lights, use the sun instead, since i live on the adriatic coast, we've got plenty of that. is there anyone here from the same region, growing using sunlight? i think now would be the proper time for that... i would appreciate all and any advice. thnx! cheers!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I just got back from getting my first clones and I'm pretty F^#$%[email protected]^#ing excited. I have Lemon Skunk, Master Kush and Blue Cheese all sitting under my 1000w Baddass Blue Diamond metal halide! Only a few more weeks and I'll have two 1000w Baddass Red Diamond HPS's beating down on these ladies. As soon as I put the clones in their warrior pots I'll post some pics.


----------



## I Need A Sweet (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok, I need help trying to grow. I am completely new at this so please try to bare with me.

1) What is the best soil to use (store bought, coustom, ext.)
2) What are the best lights to use in flowering and vegging.
3) I'm On a very tight bugget and hope to be reciving more funds soon, so if you could include prices i would very much appreciate it.
4) I live near a Walmart, Home Depot, and Lowes. If it helps.
5) FUCK BUGS. Opinions on bug nets would be a bigh help.
 [JUST SAYING]
If it means anything at all i am currently trying to grow a few reggie seed my friend let me have. I germanated then Tuesday, planted 3 in pots filled with a soil i had bought from the store and planted 2 more in the garden in the front of my house. It has been roughly a week since then. All of which are outside with the sun as their light. I honestly did not expect them to grow to well it was just a strater to give me a taste for what im in for. However one of the seeds has sprouted and has formed little roots.


----------



## datkidcasper712 (Jun 5, 2011)

hey wats up guys i have 4 plants growing for 19 days and they are bout close to 1 feet and they have 3 sets of leaves but these last couple of days look the same to me oh a its closet set up 
plz any advice would be appreciated


----------



## nickg (Jun 5, 2011)

hey on my first plant ere but im only feedin it water nd dont know when to start with the fertiliser, can someone give me an idea of the best time to do this 

thanks in advance


----------



## DesertSessions (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm very new to growing but I'm extremely excited. I am looking to start my first grow very soon and I can't wait to soak in everyones wisdom. This seems like a very fun and rewarding hobby


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 6, 2011)

DesertSessions said:


> Hey everyone, I'm very new to growing but I'm extremely excited. I am looking to start my first grow very soon and I can't wait to soak in everyones wisdom. This seems like a very fun and rewarding hobby


Hi there ^^ Thanks for introducing yourself, rather than jumping into badly-typed grow-assistance requests XP

Growing is rewarding indeed, and I'm pleasantly surprised by the amount so-called 'lazy stoners' are willing to learn about complex horticultural methods or botany. Nice, isn't it ?

Enjoy your stay *wags tail*


----------



## thinkingreen (Jun 6, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time grower checking in. I'm very excited to learn from all the knowledgeable members here.


----------



## ArtyDee (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys, good to be on board (no pun intended), just saying hi to introduce myself...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 6, 2011)

*licks and nuzzles for all the nice new people* :3

There's just sooooo much information here for you guys. Immerse yourself in the search function and our nonsensical intoxicated banter *wags tail*


----------



## ryanomaniac (Jun 6, 2011)

What's up guys? Thanks rollitup for this site. I've been reading for the past four hours and I feel I have been cramming for the S.A.T. This is only the second forum of any kind that I have been involved in so I have little, if any, experience with them. Just started my endeavor about three weeks ago and it started off great and has now lost steam. Not that I haven't taken it seriously but beginners B.S I guess. I really needed a hobby. I found one that I can get REALLY excited about. I've read the faqs and they are great but would appreciate just some personal experiences that I could learn from. Like your mistakes and of course successes. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Hamster (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello! my name is Cheeky T. Hamster and I and growing for my first time. I germinated some "Jamaican Kush" from the "Kush Kush seeds" I got as a free sample from the "GTA seed bank" at the Treating Yourself Expo in Toronto 2 days ago, and they are just cracking out of the shells now. I plan on growing them with some cfls in a sea of green.
Right now I have 4 energy smart 26watt 1600 lumen 6500k cfls, for a total of 6400 lumens of 6500k cfl light.
If anyone can tell me more about what lights and nutrients Ill need soon please let me know what you think.

--Mr.Hamster


----------



## gspott (Jun 7, 2011)

whats up everybody! friend of mine referred me to this site after overgrown was shutdown and deleted from the internet entirely.. i run a small website called rate my weed. it too has been around for a few years now. recently lost of my photos, sad. but i'm all over this forum and it has excellent resources!


----------



## OIFVET420AZ (Jun 7, 2011)

GOOD MORNING fellow ROLLERZ  Im New to the site, tryin to figure out this site not sure where to start.

I just recently obtained my Arizona Medical Marijuana card and now looking to Cultivate. 
Im NEW to the growing game.. been smoking for years (6yr militarybreak) never got my green thumb till now. not sure what Im doing just yet but Im very eager to learn.. I hope there is a good group on-line & local growers I can hook up with and gather their knowledge of growing.

With the help and supplies of a freind I Just recently built a 8h5x5w box in my garage.. was givin a few chemicals & 2 plants that look to be 4-5 weeks I might be wrong but they are pretty tall and full.., a/c unit, light, thermo, fan, timer, buckets, soil .. I was told to do 12hrs light / 12hrs dark right now..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello there ^^ There's a wealth of information in the threads and you can always check on the grow journals too. Have fun :3


----------



## olive13 (Jun 7, 2011)

how do i start a thread?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 7, 2011)

In any subforum there is a green box saying 'Post New Thread' near the top of the page above where the threads are listed. Type, including a Subject Name for your thread and submit x


----------



## mrmikey127 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everybody, I'm Mikey and clearly, a newbie. I stumbled upon this amazing forum while researching for my first grow. Pretty stoked to see what more I can find here.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Mikey, welcome! *complimentary ganja cookie*


----------



## incognito5320 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just stopped by to say, hello. Enjoying all the info. Thanks!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello all you nice new people! (wow, I has no idea so many people joined every day...) If you need help with growing, this is only an introductory thread- you're probably better off checking out a thread of someone with a similar issue. Better still, start a shiny new thread all your own in the appropriate subforum, so it will be easier for everyone to help individuals. You'll be more likely to get attention quickly from your own topics <3

*free hash brownies for fun new people* :3 xxxxx

*h


----------



## jackoladd (Jun 8, 2011)

I've got two power plants growing just planted them a few days ago. The first two sets of leaves are there. it's about 2.5 inches . Any tips for lighting period,watering,basic tending etc. Any help would be appreciated- Jack


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 8, 2011)

Just check out some people's grow threads for guidance. Maybe run a search for strain-specific advice most relevant to your grow x


----------



## sherdogsux (Jun 8, 2011)

whats up pot loving family.. im a new old member... cant remember my password and screen name for the old account... Im blazing gdp now!!


----------



## bigshark420 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Hello to all my BUD loveing folkz.......1st off,I'm a newbeeee....an am seeking the holey bud grail...any tipz will help.I have a 400w HPS Light with three Beautiez under it..(HOG,BUBBA KUSH AN GRAN DADDY PURP)...I just started the flowering cycle yesterday 6-7-2011...ther all around 25 to30 inches tall an the hog has been super croped..any tipz on nuits an watering times or anything else to make SUPER BUDZ iz much appreciated....THANX an smoke weed...YEEEEEEEE *


----------



## gish grower (Jun 8, 2011)

im new grow in a closet with a 400hps and outside in the short summer here in p.a.


----------



## GermiNATE B (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this site and thought I'd introduce myself. The site seems really informative with many folks who know what they're doing.. So, I'm eager to learn more and more about growing and practice the knowledge as needed. 

Nate B


----------



## MrCleen (Jun 9, 2011)

MrCleen sigining in and saying hi. Been doing this since 2001, not much I havent seen. If I havent seen it, hopefully you have.California grown and raised.


----------



## Budz Boy (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all, just dropped in to introduce myself. I hope this evening finds everyone well. I'm about to get started on my first ever grow and just wanted to say hello. Take care.


----------



## BuddyButters (Jun 12, 2011)

New to the site, started 3 Fem WW sds, 24 hrs later 2 have sprouted, 1 looking a little weak. Transfering two today 10%soil, 40% Verm, and 50% perlite. hope this goes well, planned on keeping them in a humidity dome for about 5 days, does this seem too long? Also planned on 24 hr light on seedlings in dome, thru Veg Stage. Space has 4 27wt CFLs. I was thinking for the seedling in the humidity dome only 1 light would be necesary if 24 hrs. I dont want to risk a burn or dryout. Any sugesstions are appreciated.


----------



## zebrajenks (Jun 12, 2011)

hello to all. I'm new and my name is zebrajenks. I will be starting a hydro grow in about 6 weeks. I have enough seeds to last me quite sometime and they are of several varieties from several reputable seed banks. the box im getting is fully assembled and is one of the best on the market and i have a filtered herb dry box as well. I'm just here to learn, listen, and get tips from the more experienced growers.

I have big bud, headband, AK-48, AK-47, neville berry, tangerine dream, black jack, aurora indica, BCN diesel, great white shark, ice, acapulco gold, bubblicious, and fruity chronic juice. So I have some really good strains and most are feminized, some regular, and two auto flower. I would like some tips on what to start first and which ones are easy for a beginner so I don't mess up one of the better strains like tangerine dream.

my avatar is fruity chronic juice which was just started at the 12/12 for flowering which is my mates grow as I said I will be using hydro.

my grow box 






my herb dryer


----------



## zebrajenks (Jun 12, 2011)

should i upgrade my grow box with a high powered LED, a CO2 injection kit, and a water purifier?

the high powered LED






the LED specs: Procyon 100 - $599

The Procyon 100 LED grow light is the cutting edge in lighting technology! Cut operating costs by 70%, and never replace another light bulb again!
&#8226; 56 CREE Xlamp high power LEDs (40 635nm, 16 450nm)
&#8226; 100w nominal LED power delivery
&#8226; 125w total power consumption 
&#8226; Integrated power supply; requires no ballast
&#8226; Built in fan for cooling
&#8226; Replaces 400W HID light, giving 75% power savings
&#8226; Covers approximately 10 square feet
&#8226; 50,000+ hour LED life
&#8226; Proudly made in the USA!
&#8226; Measures 13.5&#8221; x 5&#8221; x 5&#8221;, weighs 7lbs.
&#8226; Award winning!


----------



## zebrajenks (Jun 12, 2011)

my mates auto bubblicious:


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 12, 2011)

That's a shiny sparkly new setup you got there, why not start your own thread for your grow or chronicle it in a grow journal? If you have any particular problems or issues, running a quick search will find you a thread with a similar scenario you can draw ideas from. 0r start an SOS thread if you must. You'll get more attention from forum users rather than putting all your inquiries in a simple introduction thread ^^;

It's all looking very nice though.

*Hands out complimentary ganja lollipops*


----------



## zebrajenks (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks dude but that is my buddy's grow I won't be starting mine for about 6 - 8 weeks and then i will take your advice and start my own thread. thats why i posted what i was going to be growing out of and it will be my first and im a bit nervous using hydro but another of one of buddies thats been running hydro swears it is easy.


----------



## itth (Jun 12, 2011)

brand new just came to learn to do a 1 plant personal grow 

thjanks guys


----------



## Sniffles (Jun 12, 2011)

hey guys! always checkin the sight for tips. thought i'd finally sign up!!


----------



## Depotman (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, new here and I just started my first grow 8 weeks ago. I don't even know how good I'm doing, cause nobody I know knows about it so I have no opinions, lol, yea it sucks not being able to share it but it's probably safer that way. 3 weeks into flowering and I'm gettin anxious. I'm goin to need some help to get me through the rest of this so thanks in advance. how do I get pics on here.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 13, 2011)

Go advanced> Manage Attachments> VV


----------



## Hoenhiem (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello all i am a very exited newbie just past the germination stage of my first mystery grow, ive been doing research for the past month on indoor gardening and i think im off to a goos start. i hope this is a good place for support, i will post pics and post on progress or lack thereof as soon as my green kids sprout. just introducing myself glad to meet all who wish.


----------



## Earl (Jun 13, 2011)

Did you lose my number ?


----------



## joelstitch (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to this forum and new to smoking weed also! This looks like a great forum!


----------



## fumble (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. Glad to meet you all. I am setting up my first clone room. I have a couple of beautiful girls outside that should make me hella proud by the end of the summer. Looking forward to growing and sharing with everyone.
stay lifted


----------



## thashyt (Jun 13, 2011)

Alright here's the plan I have 4 4ft t12 fixtures with 8 bulbs. The bulb specs are 3150 lumens and 4100k color temp. I am building a custom box for these with Reflective Mylar Sheets. My question is will that be enough lighting or should I add another fixture? I also have 4 green bulb cover and 4 red


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 15, 2011)

yep. I lost everyone's number, my phone fell out of my shirt pocket into a res. Haven't visited the MMMA board in so long I don't know the password, I think it was when they offered people money to dis-credited me. I hjave a new phone now same number. VV


----------



## DANKREEFA (Jun 15, 2011)

Whats up everyone? I'm a new member here but I've been reading up on this site for a while now. So thanks for all the great info so far. I'm just finishing my grow areas and almost ready to do my first real grow. I've done some experimentation over the past couple years but have never been able to do a complete grow do to the fact I moved several times. So what I got is 2 600 watt hps in cooltubes in the 5x7 flower room. I'm doing 8 5gal dwc buckets. I also have a separate veg room set up with 2 150 watt cfls. I will be using technaflora nutes and additives. I think this is a decent setup for my first grow, but would like some input, or any helpful tips. Thanks again.


----------



## kmkking209 (Jun 15, 2011)

What's up guys. I been reading up on this site for a few days now. I just finished the germination process about 3 days ago and seeing the seeds today. In about 2-3 days I will be seeing my first set of leaves. I have been smoking for years but just started getting into growing. If any of you guys have any tips for starting out. Let me know. Anything helps 
Ill be talking alot more on here.


----------



## MrBushy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello, haven't smoked in years, was in the navy since 2007 and just got out. I don't really know anybody in my area that smokes ( just moved) so I figured I'd give it a go. I've been growing vegetables and saltwater coral for years so hopefully that experince will help me out. Planning on doing a stealth LED grow in a cabinet i'll make.


----------



## Sunsinger (Jun 16, 2011)

I've always been lucky enough to have well connected friends...until now. So it looks like I'm going to have to become self sufficient. I brought some seeds with me when I moved last year. So far I've had about a 50 % germ. rate (paper towel method) but they never make it past about a week. Don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm really starting to wonder why I can't grow a weed!


----------



## TaylorSunlightSolutions (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey everyone! I've been reading the forum for a while now but just recently made an account to join in on the fun. Love the movement, lifestyle, and people in our community. So once again Hello to EVERYONE and hope we'll have lots more to learn and talk about. -Taylor


----------



## allamay1608 (Jun 16, 2011)

How much rain should a plant get a week


----------



## Pfote (Jun 17, 2011)

High everybody
I have been growing several years on Earthsoil and changed to Hydroponics and now on DWC (Heath Robinson System), I am from Germany theres nearly no one growing on DWC everybody on Earthsoil or Hydrocorrels, like every Grower i need the discussion about and new styles and so on  now i am here


----------



## mentalissues40 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a question about posts that i have posted....is there a way to take myself right to the posts i have posted? instead of going page by page looking for it?


----------



## Tsanford (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been a member of this website and reading since 2008. I just purchased the equipment to start my first real grow. I have grown before, but not with any high end equipment. Once my 1000W arrives on Tuesday, I will have a place for my 2 mothers to be happy under.


----------



## 0014 (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess I'm a newb I can't even figure out where to start my own thread help please


----------



## Homebud (Jun 17, 2011)

My name is Chris, this is my first time doing a closet grow. Slowly working on a better system but for now I am doing things on a rather tight budget, it's all going good so far. I have 8 plants total that are doing great so it seems.I am learning a lot from reading all of your posts and look forward to learning a lot more. Thanks for all the valuable info and good meeting you all.


----------



## sage and onion (Jun 17, 2011)

hi all. jasen from bournemouth england here. my mates came round mine...had a smoke... and left some seeds behind.. i decided to grow them out of curiosity. basicly after i germinated them i stuck them in a pot and left them to grow of there own accord, spraying them daily and topping up the bottom saucer when it was empty. they are gowing quite well, i dont use lights or anything (apart from baby bio). i come across this site and read up about the lighting and watering sequences etc, my questions are, 1) should i carry on as i have been or revert to the recommended methods, 2) if i carry on the way i have been what should i expect the outcome to be of my plants? 3) if i carry on the way i have been will it take longer to acheive what a timed light/watering would have taken?
thankyou in advance for your comments
jasen


----------



## HpnotiqHaze (Jun 18, 2011)

Sup RIU! Great site and great information. Thanks to all the posters from over the years for your wealth of experience and knowledge. Hopefully a time will come where I can also contribute something.
~peace~


----------



## novice11 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello all. My 1st post, I understand everyone sends me a bud as a welcome.....LOL, wish that was true....
Moved last year to a new state and can't find anything decent or reliable. So I have a small closet grow starting. Eight germinated from seeds I have saved over the last year, they are in plastic cups under a CFL. I have a 48" 8 light T5 coming soon. I have larger pots awaiting. Am using Scott's Moisture Control soil ( feeds for 4 months).
I am new to all of this. I found this link on Google which I have read numerous times (THANKS) https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html
I am still unsure when to go from veg to bloom (8 weeks?) and how long to bloom if they get that far (11 weeks?). 
I am thinking of going with GH FloraGrow and FloraBloom (again if they get that far).
Please note this is my 1st ever grow, so I am just trying to get the plants to go as long as I can. No sense spending $$ on killer seeds b4 I learn how.
So feel free to comment and advise. I can't believe how great this site is.


----------



## formularacer33 (Jun 19, 2011)

High, I'm Tez (aka formularacer33). Looking forward to share my growing experience with you all and to learn more about growing.


----------



## lost896 (Jun 20, 2011)

hi all im lost896 im new here and new to growing mj i just started a cfl closet grow with one plant!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, all of you. VV


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, ae86 grower here, just a starter at this. Started my grow without really reading up on it or knowing anything about growing. So i stsrted off with 20 plants but gave away some as after reading up on how they grow etc i knew i had too many, i`m down too 15 now but no doubt will have some males to get rid of. I`m not growing for massive weight just to both see if i could do it and for some enjoyable smoke as what you get here is either sprayed or stems. 

looking forward to being part of the community, will go start a grow jornal and fill you all in on my little grow..

kind regards, Ae86 grower


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jun 20, 2011)

whats up guys and gals, im new here to posting though i have been reading threads for the last few weeks. Had a buddy give me a few seeds of white rhino and so i planted em in soil. 1 died (RIP) and another lives on! the stem was way too long so i adjusted the lighting and it started to curve today so i replanted it to make it stand up for it self. i also ordered some "ice" from nirvana this morning and with those seeds im going to do everything "right!" we shall see what the outcome is! another buddy is going to lend me his hydro setup and a HPS light etc. i might just do soil to see what the outcome is. either way, itll be fun! thanks for reading. if anyone did. haha later days, better lays!
-Badman-


----------



## chris627627 (Jun 20, 2011)

i currently have a 250 watt metal halide on 2 ww x bb. check out my thread to get more info.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/441219-first-grow-250-watt-ww.html


----------



## ilikebigbuds (Jun 21, 2011)

*Hi to all!

New member researching all the possibilities. There is a TON of awesome knowledge here. Still reading LOL!
*


----------



## mrDark420 (Jun 21, 2011)

Greetings from the Bay Area, great website you guys got here, lots of good information. I'm growing for my first time this season, currently have three seedlings that I planted about a week ago and they're growing outdoor. I can't wait to see what they do! I'm sure I'll be making a thread soon. Cheers!


----------



## savinggrace1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, just joined iv got 4 white widow cuttings i took from the mother plant that i grew from seed (royal Queen Seeds). they are under a 250watt cfl lamp and have been in vegging for around 4 weeks im using coco a+b and coco professional. looking forward to some quality widow


----------



## Chccy (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, have just joined the site.. Such a wealth of knowledge on here. I am yet to start growing myself, but having just gone through a whole grow diary, I literally cannot wait to start. 
I stumbled upon this site as I currently have no Marijuana to smoke (it sucks ,) but I am kinda glad now as I have found this site with a great community! 
Peace


----------



## kennethsmokes (Jun 21, 2011)

is a sativa good to grow in newyork


----------



## [Ganja Monsta] (Jun 22, 2011)

I just started my first grow, EVER! I germinated one Afghan Kush seed and on Alaskan Thunder Fuck (ATF) seed for three days each.
I planted each in there own seperate plastic cup with miracle-gro potting soil.
Im using the 18-6 light schedule.
I water them about every other day with left out tap water so the chlorine evaporates.
How long before I transplant to my 3 1/2 Gallon bucket???

I have no fan or anything like that. Is that important??


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello guys! *complimentary tray of hash brownies*

Welcome to RIU.

Cool it with the questions though X3 It's only an introduction thread. You wont get much help arriving with your problems at the lobby-you want the information desk!

Go make a thread, or have a look at some others. I promise someine else here has already dealt with any issues you may have. ;3

Once again welcome and have free hugs or muffins... 

Hope you enjoy your stay and make lots of friends *wags tail*


----------



## crowrican (Jun 23, 2011)

hey everybody im crowrican and i am new to growing the worldest best plant!.


----------



## taylorbn2004 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey everyone. I love this site. Started my 1st grow about a month ago. Got one Kush seed growing (not sure what kind but I think it's Purp) so I can master my growing technique. Running into some issues but I'll start a thread later for that.


----------



## JaneIrie420 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello!!! I am Cayla and on occasion my boyfriend Mike. We are 215 patients and just started growing. Now we have a few questions, hope you don't mind me posting them here... We got a clone from a club, growing outdoor organic. Do I need to do anything specific to send it into flowering? Is it necessary to transplant them? (IT IS NOT IN THE GROUND. It is in a pot)


----------



## KMK~SRH~420 (Jun 23, 2011)

hey whats up everybody im jonathan im a rookie to growing i just started my first plant about a week and a half ago in a dixie cup and i just transpalnted into a bucket yesterday i am growing it indoor in my closet right now i just have it under a 60w house bulb and i have a box with an open top over the bucket and lined with foil. im doing 18/6 and im using organic mulch soil with some egg shell on top of soil. IF YOU COULD PLEASE GIVE ME ANY TIPS OR TELL ME IF IM DOING ANYTHING WRONG!!!


----------



## BONGoHITS4JESUS (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey everybody, I'm here to find reliable information on growing being that i'm a first timer. i have a indoor setup with 5 going into the bloom stage. hopefully i can help people not make the same mistakes i did!


----------



## smokedawg90 (Jun 24, 2011)

hi there im just new to this and have put my seedlings under a 600w they have been going for 3-4 weeks and only have 2 leaves with new 1s sprouting. is this ok for the plant?


----------



## Darbuka Nasty (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum. I've tried my hand at growing for 25 years, but I never stop learning! Looking forward to learning lots here.


----------



## based (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey yall new to the site, so far posted a couple things great feedback! loving the site so far. Growing my first plant and already feel like im safe on this site! cant wait to get to know the community.


----------



## Mauler57 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Ho, New here.. just a few post already. Been tokin' since the early 70's. The wacky days of $20/oz's yep, shitty brown and green mexican loaded with seeds. The mid to mid 70's saw some yummy strains out of Columbia, but most still had seeds and the prices almost doubled to $40/oz. Late 70's someone showed me some maui grown colas as long as my arm, and I heard the term sensimilla for the first time, still cheap compared to todays grows.... But most commercial growers were still looking for bulk and weight and fast turnaround.. Hootch has gotten better and better with new and exotic strains as we find ourselves in the 21st century. One thing was constant though, As a young 70's stoner, I always said I'de be sitting im my rocking chair still tokin'! Not old enough to be rockig yet, but still getting buzzed. Long term detrimental affects....*NONE, I've been a productive, tax paying US citizen the whole time.* Ok, enough..... Kids are grown and gone...Wife and I invested in DWC hydro grow cab...We just reved her up yesterday and have started some mid grade seeds that I had around. I want to iron out the kinks before I pop a $10-$15 seed into the netcup. I'll be posting pics and giving info on the progress as well as PH/nutes/cropping/cloning....etc. *ANY* and *ALL* help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks to all ahead of time.....


----------



## ismokestanky (Jun 26, 2011)

okay im new..buti im not new to smoking...i want to start growing but for one im afraid if i order some seeds through the mail that i will get caught...how does this work? im in the USA..Al...??? and i need the complete steps on how to grow it..can i grow it in a fish tank??


----------



## daturajim (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello everyone =]
I am growing two himalyan gold plants. They are being grown inside under one 300w cfl, with two 85watt clfs. The plants are being grown in miracle grow compost. I was feeding them with miracle grow plant food. I havnt bothered with any ph tests etc. There is a small 7inch desk fan with them for circulation. The plants are almost 10 weeks into the flowering stage (they say its should take just 8 weeks). I have been away for a few days and was planning of coming home to harvest. However, it seems that the plants are continuing to grow, with the buds currently going through another growth spurt. Is it normal for plants to take more than the stated time flowering to complete? They are very healthy, the buds are so heavy they are bending some branches over, so i have had to support some of the branches by stringing them up. There is no sign of bud rot or anything like that. the leaves are yellowing, and some dropping, but as i gather this is normal? So, is it safe to just leave them for longer until this current spurt is apparently completed? even if it is a few weeks after the stated amount of time flowering?(maybe 3 weeks extra?) Any advice would be warmly recieved!
many thanks=]


----------



## gq.smooth (Jun 27, 2011)

hi people i'm fresh out the blocks with my 1st grow around 28 days into it have posted a journal entry with my progress would appreciate any help or advice willing to be given. bless


----------



## 3MrDukes9 (Jun 27, 2011)

how do can i grow my plant quicker??? and what kind soil does it needs???


----------



## Airzman22 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Forum!

I am kind of an amateur stoner, and an even more amateur grower, but hopefully I can get these nice new seeds that I saved to grow into something delicious


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 29, 2011)

daturajim said:


> Hello everyone =]
> I am growing two himalyan gold plants. They are being grown inside under one 300w cfl, with two 85watt clfs. The plants are being grown in miracle grow compost. I was feeding them with miracle grow plant food. I havnt bothered with any ph tests etc. There is a small 7inch desk fan with them for circulation. The plants are almost 10 weeks into the flowering stage (they say its should take just 8 weeks). I have been away for a few days and was planning of coming home to harvest. However, it seems that the plants are continuing to grow, with the buds currently going through another growth spurt. Is it normal for plants to take more than the stated time flowering to complete? They are very healthy, the buds are so heavy they are bending some branches over, so i have had to support some of the branches by stringing them up. There is no sign of bud rot or anything like that. the leaves are yellowing, and some dropping, but as i gather this is normal? So, is it safe to just leave them for longer until this current spurt is apparently completed? even if it is a few weeks after the stated amount of time flowering?(maybe 3 weeks extra?) Any advice would be warmly recieved!
> many thanks=]


If everything is happening as you say you should be fine. A 30x or better magnifyer can help you be sure, you will be looking for amber tricomes. No, it is not normal to go that far past the stated flowering time. VV


----------



## paddodust (Jun 29, 2011)

Well everyone..

almost to the end of my first grow, but trouble is on the horizion I think..

Bit of info for yall..

2x joint doctor Easyryder.. Autoflower
2x 25 watt blue cfls
1x150 watt red cfl
Cabinet approx 2foot x 4 foot
2x cpu fans intake and exhaust
Temps inside growroom = 30 degrees, humidity 40%




Ok now onto the dilema.. As you can see from the pics the yellowing of the leaves are quite dramatic.. Plant now 6 weeks old. the first few weeks of growth I fed them nothing, Using Biobizz light mix soil.. After first 3 weeks I started them on a very light feed of bio bizz bloom. 1 ml per 1.5 litres of water.
Till now I have pretty much used the same dose because The last thing I figured I wanted was to overdo it. The water Is always Ph balanced to around 6.5 and the biobizz ferts are added to every watering.. Somehow I think the leaves show a Defficency but I guess thats what Im hoping to find out.
Growth on smaller plant is stunted, It is growing but unfortunately its all bunched up. I think this is because they had a bad first 2 weeks with poor light until I upgraded.. Taller one looks alote more like Mj should..

In one pic you can see bottom leaves completely dead.. Missed a watering schedule and this was the result when I returned.. Plants were heavily wilted but since they have sprung back to life..

The main issue is the yellowing of the leaves, as you can see it has already lost some fan leaves at bottoms of plants that went completely yellow and died, this has happened regardless of missing a watering.. Now its showing signs of the same yellowing at random hights of both..

Also you might have spotted the drooping of the top leaves !!
Bad Buzz 

Any advice Id be much Obliged


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 30, 2011)

Well.....generally, yellowing leaves at the bottom means your plant is done with those leaves. Its a little short on nutrients elsewhere, so it leeches whatever nutrition it can from those leaves. Remove them and increase your nutes a little. 

Your plants are color coded. Yellow, lack of nutes, too green, too high of nutes. Relax, take a breath.

Usually, dropping leaves means a need for a drink. However, unlike our children, mj plants get ready for bed early and without being told. My lights go out at 10:00pm. By 9:30 all of my plants look willted, almost like they died between 9 and 9:30. If you come out to the vegging room at 3:30 you will see the opposite. The leaves will start pointing up, getting ready for the sun. Wish the kids were trained as well as these plants. VV


----------



## paddodust (Jun 30, 2011)

Yo V.V 

Thanks for the heads up. 
Yeah Ive been a little hesitant with regards nutes so far. Ive heard that its actually tough enough to hurt the women using organic ferts, although Id rather not test that theory ! I didnt realise that the plant taking nutes from the older leaves would be that
heavily obvious, they are quite the hungry little ladies then I guess 

Ha ha I totally forgot to mention the LSTing in my post, I've got one of those round cfls and man I really hate it.. So much light is unused is ridiculous, only half the bulb actually sheds its light directly, the rest shines on the top of the hood.
The smaller plant just decided to cease vertical growth and throw all its leaves within a 6 inch space. Tried to pull back a few nodes to let the light in but the stems are tiny and stubborn.
Worked a treat with the taller one, getting adequate light now at the bottom. 

On another note.. I know you cant be the judge of everyone's setups but maybe you might be able to recommend a dose increase for me roughly..
Biobizz recommends 1ml per litre for first 2 weeks and a 1ml increase on subsequent weeks till 3 ml max.... 6 weeks total flowering stage + 2 flush I presume.
Thing is im sure they weren't referring to autoflowering hybrids.
Also I get the feeling I shouldn't apply Nutes to every bottle of water a give them !
Is this the case you reckon.


----------



## FatAssBuds (Jun 30, 2011)

First Timer here and need help. Here's the story.

I have 2 different rooms, both with plants that are flowering. 40 days into flowering on a 8 week flowering time. In one of my rooms i had my white widow, start growing these fucking nanners, just on those two i noticed in that room. All others seem to be fine that i can see. In my other room i had my train wreck do the same thing. Same story just those 2 pants and every other one is okay. I must add that the other plants are different strains then the ones listed. I Had a light malfuncation in the room with the train wreck, so that may have cause those. But i cant understand what happened to my white widow, the room there in has been perfect threw there hole life. 

What I have done so far

Took all good plants and put them in a room. then took the ones with the nanners and put in the other room.
I went threw and plucked all those nanner things i could see off the 2 white widow and 2 train wreck.

Qustions I Have

Are all my other plants going to be ok, meaning did i catch the problem before those nanners could polinate my other plants. I notcied when i plucked them they were really wet still. Not sure if that makes a difference or not.

Should the 4 plants with the nanners be ok, because the plants looking amazing with fat nice nugs. My avatar picture is one of my train wreck. Or what should i do with plants.

Does this mean i need to cut my white widow mother and train wreck mother down.

Please help any thing will help. Like i said this is my first grow. Please help.

Not sure if this matters but i took the co2 out of both rooms and then 2 days later, being yesterday, i noticed the nanners. I will also be putting a dehumidifier in both rooms today to get my humidity down as i read is very good to do the last 2-3 weeks of flowering. The humidity in the 2 rooms stays about 50% right now. what should i try to get the humidity down to when putting in dehumidiifers today.


----------



## Ready (Jun 30, 2011)

What's up My people!? I'm new here but I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jul 1, 2011)

First time auto grow outdoors. Long time reader of RIU, now contributing (hopefully). Keep smokin' dudes!


----------



## firstauto (Jul 1, 2011)

hello there all just joined myself this week and have just started a grow off autoflower green house seeds big bang, i have uploaded some pictures and will update every week i,m putting my seeds in in sets of 5 dont know if its wise to do in sets off 5 or better to just do them all at once would love any advice and tips from people that have finished auots before or are in the process and have any pictures as they help when taking advice lol ... well hope to hear from the pro,s soon as dont seem to be getting any advice at the min or is it just the pro,s aint online yet lol ! well good luck with all your grows people all the best


----------



## whileilaydying (Jul 1, 2011)

youre going to fry it with mg


----------



## firstauto (Jul 1, 2011)

my thread is called first auto so feel free to have a look and let me know what you think thanks again


----------



## joshuatri (Jul 1, 2011)

im trying to start up indoors for cheap. i wanna set up at least 4 or 5 plants on a $100 budget i already have seeds can someone help me with other supplies? i already have fertilizer too


----------



## eternal noob (Jul 2, 2011)

I have taken advantage of the vast wealth of knowledge here for a long time so I decided to try actually join. I'll try to share the small amount of thing I know from my experiences to be true, more importantly I'll try to not give bad advice. This place has saved my girls countless times and I'm going to attempt to give back what I can.


----------



## poind3xter (Jul 3, 2011)

I just want to say thanks to everyone for the epic knowledge contained within. A noob like myself certainly appreciates it!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome all! Especially you, Eternal Noob. I shall enjoy the irony one day when you hit Super Stoner status.

*passes out tray of complimentary space cakes*


----------



## joshuatri (Jul 3, 2011)

would i need to put something over the cracks in my door to keep the light in?


----------



## kingdevin (Jul 4, 2011)

joshuatri said:


> would i need to put something over the cracks in my door to keep the light in?


 You don't have to cover EVERY hole to reflect the light... also what did you need to find for your 100$ budget if you got nutrients/fertilizer read about CFL lighting in that section


----------



## RaijinoftheRedDragon (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, I finally decided to browse the forums and introduce myself. I go by Raijin, Red Dragon is not a name of some mafia affiliation, just a name of my brothers' and my speedballing team name. I am a 26 year old entrepenuer who has just opened his custom car shop, and I have decided to look elsewhere to bring in some serious revenue to pay off some debt and not have to sink like a rock, lol. I live in Alaska, LOVE car audio, and love enjoying marijuana. Hope to get to know some people on here, get educated, and eventually contribue to the community. Cheers mates


----------



## Bwok (Jul 4, 2011)

Not so new to the growing game myself and Ive been a forum/thread lurking fool for quite a while on here. Just decided to join to start a little grow journal and say thanks to all the guys posting pics and info all through the grow journals on here. No huge grow room/house for me... Just a 3x2x4 dresser, 3 plants in soil, 2 diy carbon scrubbers, 20,000 lumens of cfl and maybe add a 50watt hps to finish it off. Ive done outdoors but the recent move made me go inside. Well, guess Im here to exchange info and read some more on indoor.. word.


----------



## Bo Hinch (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello every1. Bo here. I have been using the info here to right a doctoral thesis on&#8230;.NAH just kidding. Wanting to get a small grow in my closet growing and wondering about a 2 plant operation. No need to repp
ly to that part so much as I may actual have real ?&#8217;s some day. Anyway, glad to be here amongst the grow intellects. Just wanting to grow enough for a small profit. I am in central USA, so prices are a little higher here.

Bo


----------



## drgreen514 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, I would like to say hello to everyone in the forum. This is the best cannabis forum ive seen so fare. Thanks


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 4, 2011)

man, ive been following this site for a while trying to decide if i wanted to grow for myself. someone told me to grow using the light from a window until the plant breaks through the soil, good idea, or bad?


----------



## Shadow2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, I've been lurking around here for a while and decided to register. I'm from Australia and I've got 3 little ones growing at the moment:





I recieved 6 seeds from a friend who claimed that they were from a mix of outdoor and hydroponically grown plants. Fungus claimed one of the seedlings, and the other two never established roots properly, and as a result barely showed any signs of growing at all.

I never tried the bud that the seeds came from, and I'm unsure of whether these are indicas or sativas, will make trying them for the first time more rewarding I suppose haha.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello everybody!
Brand new to the forums, have put one post on here a few minutes ago and think i posted in the wrong place!
Anyways, i will say again , i have little involvement in a few grows , and now thought it was time to do my own, and get some feedback as i wish to not tell anyone i know !!
Okay well here goes, I have a closet 3x3x7ft (w x l x h), 600 watt bulb, reflector and ballast, very cheap extraction fan, 2 x 'cheese' cuttings each in their own DWC 5 gal buckets(with own pumps of course), and i have the door open with windows in the room open all day, with me breathing on them for co2!! And Canna nutes too.

Like i said I am brand new to doing it myself, so any feedback or queries would be great, but of course i will be asking some too. lol.
First question I would have for you guys is would any of you do any training to the plant?? As they have a lot of height to grow would you let them veg for few weeks longer to get huge tree like? ( And any idea actually of how long??) They have had 24 days in the buckets from 10 day old cuttings, are at approx 11 inches high but have miles of room left to go and obviously i want the most i can get from them .... Thanks for anyone reading this and thanks again in advance to anyone with any feedback at all.

Thanks for reading will put some pics up as soon as camera working again!!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

Got sum pics here guys , let me know if you cant see them!!!!! 
And of course any thoughts or suggestions, i still want to know how long to veg them for really as i am first time grower.
Thankyou Very Much for looking.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

Any ideas on trimming , topping , lst or any other advice would be awesome too!! 
TY again!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jul 5, 2011)

johnholmesyo said:


> man, ive been following this site for a while trying to decide if i wanted to grow for myself. someone told me to grow using the light from a window until the plant breaks through the soil, good idea, or bad?


That is how I have cracked all of my seeds for many years: 1 qt pot (no clear cups), seed starter soil, place ONE seed 6mm (1/4") below top of soil; place on window sill for heat. Keep seed moist by placing a few drops of water on the soil directly above it. Watch 'em grow! After they stand up straight, get them under a light at 18 on/6 off or so (veg under 42 w CFL 3" from top or 150 w metal halide UP HIGH or you will burn) with a small fan blowing on them. Transplant at approximately 3 leaf sets or 10 days. You will see the white whispy roots just barely reaching/circling the bottom of the soil ball when you transplant. They may slow down on growth because they devote the next few days energy to root development after any transplant. This is why I try to transplant only once, from seedling to final pot. 

Hope this helps! 

Happy growing!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

What no feedback on ideas how to get the most frm my little ladies????
come on guys...


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jul 5, 2011)

Shadow2 said:


> Hey, I've been lurking around here for a while and decided to register. I'm from Australia and I've got 3 little ones growing at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 1676760
> View attachment 1676761
> ...


Well, those nice fat leaves suggest Indica heritage. It looks like you are outdoors. Try to get them off of the ground on a stand, if you are not already, so that air can circulate around the bottoms of the pots. The natural vegetation tends to stifle air flow low to the ground, and the moisture is coming from the ground as the sun bakes. The roots need air flow to properly develop, ie oxygen. If the soil cannot go from wet to slightly moist in a 3-4 days, you get mold and poor root development. Do not water until you pick up the pot and the weight of water is noticeably lacking. Remember how much your pots weighed before you watered the soil in for the first time? This is the lightest the pot will ever be before your plant dies. Or get a moisture meter. 

Good luck and have fun!!! They look good so far!


----------



## Miguel64 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been following this awesome forum for few months and finally found some time to introduce myself.....So Hi to all again
Here are some pics of what is left of my first grow 



...also I would like to know your opinion on this (just curious)...Im using tomato/pepper soilmix with organic fertilizer... don't know the pH of the water but this is the first deficiency I've noticed...(it's not getting any worse ...so I guess the problem's fixed)....
and the next thing is ...I started reading about autos a lot recently and since my LR didn't survive...(outdoor grow... very bad site selection )...I thought I'd try one more grow this year...(dutch passion's auto mazar) what do you say?.....

Thanks for any replies and mainly for all of you who keep this amazingly helpful forum alive...
~Go Vegan


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jul 5, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> Got sum pics here guys , let me know if you cant see them!!!!!
> And of course any thoughts or suggestions, i still want to know how long to veg them for really as i am first time grower.
> Thankyou Very Much for looking.


Here goes. Some info and questions first, important for me to understand your setup first so I do not misdirect you. 

24 days of veg from a clone I would expect a skunk type strain to be that bushy, and they will not get very tall. She is naturally bushy, as you can see, so topping her is not recommended if you have not done so already, especially for your first grow. What height is the 600w above the plants? You may be able to lower it to get more vigour. You have plenty of saturation with the 600w on two plants, so you can go with a bushy look for these as the light can reach lower branches. 

You can veg them for as long as you like. Obviously the longer, the bigger she will get. Remember, you are going to get a certain amount of height and size after you flower, so it is not like she will stop beefing up for you after you put her in flower. Stretch can be 50%-150%. She will grow. 

LST is a good option for you, if you read up on it. Basically LST is done to maximize the amount of light that is hitting all of the lower branches and bud sites. Check out some of the LST threads. This is a great segeway into trimming. With the pics you gave, I can see a few scrawny branches at the very bottom of the plants right above the soil medium. I would thin those out a little, just the really short, thin ones at first, to give the rest of the plant the chance to thicken. You may cringe at cutting off future bud sites, but the remainder will thank you for it in yield and quality. 

If you want to try at cloning, take those small branches you trim, put some rooting compound on them, and play around. They will not necessarily be very impressive plants, but you have plenty of light, nothing to lose, and everyting to learn. Experiment!

Honestly, your best learning experience may be to let one go without any training or trimming and practice on the other. This way you have a direct comparison of how your actions affected the plant's characteristics and how to put that knowledge into use in future grows. 

Hope this helps. Have fun and feel free to ask q's. 

Peace!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel64 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been following this awesome forum for few months and finally found some time to introduce myself.....So Hi to all again
> Here are some pics of what is left of my first grow
> ...


Yup, been there before. When you use those pre-mix blends, you need to check the ph of the soil, the ph of the water, and use nutes sparingly until the plants look like they need it. Deficiencies can come from a low or high ph, or a lack of nutes, but since you used a pre-fertilized mix I am guessing ph. Also, is there chlorine in your water? This can cause that kind of damage as well. Are you growing indoors or outside?

Dude she looks very nice! Keep up the good work!

As for autos, I am running my first outdoor auto grow right now. They are small and love the direct sunlight. I have some journal entries on them if you are interested. Check out this thread at the very least. It helped me immensely on my grow since autos behave a little differently.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/199319-autoflower-thread-resource-guide.html 

Peace!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks very much smoochieboochies, i was going to play with one and leave the other but was not sure wether or not to scrog or lst.Scrog will be difficult as i will need to get in there with them but i guyess lst will be tricky aswell.... 
s again
in answer to your question the light is really high because i didnt want to burn them , (55inches actually). i will try lowering it and watching the temp as i do so . 
I have really poor extraction and hardly any intake to cool down via air flow so it will be difficult i think... 
gettin 4 inch ruck with carbon filter very soon tho so can move cheap extraction to intake and put ruck and filter n the closet.

Thank you very much for the input!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

@ smoochieboochies ..yes they are cheese
cuttings, they are just starting to smell lovely, 

Should i start tying budsites down now then?? is it the right time?? Sorry i am a total novice so might sound a bit thick in asking questions.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jul 5, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> @ smoochieboochies ..yes they are cheese
> cuttings, they are just starting to smell lovely,
> 
> Should i start tying budsites down now then?? is it the right time?? Sorry i am a total novice so might sound a bit thick in asking questions.


Try lowering the light first so you get some vigour and can pick out the strongest branches to LST. I thought they looked like the light was up high. Try 36" as these are established clones, not seedlings, and lower 3-6" per day. The total heat in the room should not change as you have the same load (the light generates heat regardless). Put your hand under the light just above your ladies. Is it warmer than direct sunlight or get very uncomfortable? Then it is too low. The ladies have the same delicate hide you do! I have run 600 w lights and they can go down to 18" IF YOU ARE CAREFUL. Definitely work on ventilation before you do so. Not only does this reduce heat and smell, it gets fresh CO2 in the room. Once you get the lights lowered, those girls will really explode. Veg them for a few more weeks to get them used to the more intense light (ie, reduce stress) and gain size before flower. I assume you do not have any time constraints, and a skunk type will finish flowering in about 8 weeks. 

Never grown cheese, but it's a skunk. Peeeeeeee Yeeeeew! Love mixing skunk genetics into my breeding!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

thankyou very much for the info again smoochieboochies i will be purchasing extraction kit tomorrow will post pics tomorrow, 
Thanks again


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

Also smoochie, any chance you could maybe ring the leaves on my pics (i dont know paint ? or something?) so i can see exactly which ones i should do?? or just a couple so i have to learn would be great! 

Regards , TMS


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

Guys , dumbass question but im gonna throw it out to ya, what fan will i need for my 3x3x7 ft room???? all measurements are in metres so its what in cubic metres so i can get the right fan 1st time!!!!!??? im confused... and stoned....lol


----------



## joshuatri (Jul 5, 2011)

i just needed to do some more reading thanks though i know what all i need now


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

ok fan and filter kit ordered, ot will pull up to 280m3/h....is that bigenough dya think????


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 5, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> That is how I have cracked all of my seeds for many years: 1 qt pot (no clear cups), seed starter soil, place ONE seed 6mm (1/4") below top of soil; place on window sill for heat. Keep seed moist by placing a few drops of water on the soil directly above it. Watch 'em grow! After they stand up straight, get them under a light at 18 on/6 off or so (veg under 42 w CFL 3" from top or 150 w metal halide UP HIGH or you will burn) with a small fan blowing on them. Transplant at approximately 3 leaf sets or 10 days. You will see the white whispy roots just barely reaching/circling the bottom of the soil ball when you transplant. They may slow down on growth because they devote the next few days energy to root development after any transplant. This is why I try to transplant only once, from seedling to final pot.


thanks man!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jul 5, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> Also smoochie, any chance you could maybe ring the leaves on my pics (i dont know paint ? or something?) so i can see exactly which ones i should do?? or just a couple so i have to learn would be great!
> 
> Regards , TMS


 
Sure. Post a profile pic of each one, at her widest point, eye level to the camera, filling the shot, with something as a reference for scale (coin, measure, etc.). I will mark it up and repost it as I am sure this would help out many of the readers. I have been training/dwarfing many different plant types (citrus/deciduous fruit/vegetables/tropical fruit) in containers/gardens/orchards since a teen and it is easy to apply to the ladies. See the link below to see what I mean. The different basic forms are illustrated here for trees. Yes you too can have oranges, grapefruit, kumquats, lemons and limes on the same tree. Or not.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruit_tree_forms 

We are just a little more gentle with our girls, and they reward us for our doting. 

There are a bunch of awesome LST threads on RIU, just run a search. Sit down, burn one, and grow dude! It's a blast! 

Peace!


----------



## lechiam7 (Jul 5, 2011)

i'm in washington state and finnaly getting some sun. I have 1 indica plant growing for 5 weeks and it's 11 inches tall. i'm using generic organic soil and 3 weeks ago i used some miracle grow pour and feed which is 2-2-2, 2 weeks ago i used a hold all 3 way probe that has a moisture,light and ph reader on a probe. My ph almost always reads about 6.9-7.1. 2 weeks ago i mixed tap water, vinager and molasses and schults plant food which is 10-15-10. last week i added double dose of the schults fresh urine and lemon juice. she has healthy new growth at the nodes. my soil still tests at about 7. any ideas to improve growth and lower my ph?


----------



## scott evil (Jul 6, 2011)

hi all, yet another weed forum ive joined lol!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 6, 2011)

thankyou smoochie , here goes, 

Right, i have also done some photos with a 15cm ruler and a british 5pence piece incase you know not the size of the coin!!

Thanks very much for ya help again!!

TMS


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 6, 2011)

another couple of shots, because i cant get the shots right!! ..... so where should i trim leaves/ nodes off this plant, (thats what im going to do i think , play with one and let other one go as it will), as i am totll neewbie thanks to everyone who reads!!
Any help will b very much appreciated!!

TMS


----------



## Newbie1conewbie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new to this, it's my first grow... I have a 80x80x160 tent (buddha). I was using a 250w hps, but i could not get the temp down below 34c even with carbon filter on. If i have set it up correct anyway. I have ordered a 200w hps bulb hoping this will work. Failing that I will go for a 300w cfl. 

Filter set up. 
Filter hanging, ducting going out connected to 4" tt100. Is this correct anyone?

I have read enough to do about the growing and nutes ect, I just lack the set up knowledge, DIY is not my best lol 

Any advise would be great, thanks all


----------



## Feenius (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, glad to be here rollitup has a good vibe. Im on my third grow indoors and having a good time greening up my thumb. I use fox farm nutes and i dont see why not. I know theres more expensive nutes out there but how much diferent could they be. Peace


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 6, 2011)

hi guys , ive show some pictures of the plant now for the roots, think they are doing ok for 25 days??? bit small??

any thoughts always welcome!!

(25 says old, canna nutes, 3x3x7 closet, 600 watts DWC,)


----------



## mrallstoned (Jul 6, 2011)

i just started to grow a plant im using a 400 w hps light i have the light 1 foot above the plant and i have it in soil and recently the bottom sets of leaves turned yellow so i put miricle grow cuz its high in nitrite but it didnt work so i put kabloom its high in potash and phosate


----------



## ILuvMariJayne (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi! I'm in the process of gathering the needed materials for my first grow. It's going to be a very small one. I'm extremely excited!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys....

Moved the 600 watt so its now 29inches from the top of the plant, thought i would have had heat issues but as yet everything is fine........just got the door open a littlw wider for new air/circulation......is this a good height ??? cnt have it lower i havent got the length on the pulley!!!!(my bad, will get chains after this one i think)

Will have pic on here soon ....


----------



## blaze139 (Jul 7, 2011)

hey i need some help 
if i flower my plants inside to see what i have
and then put them outside would it mess anything up???????


----------



## Miguel64 (Jul 7, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Yup, been there before. When you use those pre-mix blends, you need to check the ph of the soil, the ph of the water, and use nutes sparingly until the plants look like they need it. Deficiencies can come from a low or high ph, or a lack of nutes, but since you used a pre-fertilized mix I am guessing ph. Also, is there chlorine in your water? This can cause that kind of damage as well. Are you growing indoors or outside?
> 
> Dude she looks very nice! Keep up the good work!
> 
> ...


I am growing them on my balcony and yes there is chlorine in the water ....think Im gonna get a digital pH tester to avoid troubles...oh and hey...my Auto Mazars are on their way ...should be planting them soon......getting really psyched.....thanks for help buddy ...


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel64 said:


> I am growing them on my balcony and yes there is chlorine in the water ....think Im gonna get a digital pH tester to avoid troubles...oh and hey...my Auto Mazars are on their way ...should be planting them soon......getting really psyched.....thanks for help buddy ...


you can also just boil the water, OR sit the water jug, in the sun, put a nail size hole in the lid preventing bugs from laying eggs in it. or put a screen over the top without a lid that way it lets chemicals out faster.


----------



## crabapple (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello to all. This is my friends second grow, his first grow went horribly wrong when his mother found his plants and orderded him to destroy them. He had just started flowering cycle so a lot of effort had been put in to the grow. Smoked the leaves in a bong and got slightly stoned. 

Now he has just germinated all 5 of his super iced grapefruit (all 5 germinated shit hot) with a few crappy thai weed seeds that he got out of a bag of crappy thai weed. Very suprised that the thai weed seeds germinated. Extra plants for free. Woo hoo


----------



## KoTToNMoUf216 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hoog said:


> I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


 MG is not good for MJ when i used it it had so many nutes that it blocked out the N n wouldnt grow till i flushed and tranplanted i would use 1/4 strength with MG if u have no choice. a pic would help too. as far as trimming,how old is your plant n how many nodes?where im at harvest is sept-oct


----------



## crabapple (Jul 8, 2011)

Could someone explain how a seed from a 3 week old bag of thai, when I got it who knows how long other person had it, still germanate, the seeds were on the floor as well, but they still germanated, how?


----------



## KoTToNMoUf216 (Jul 8, 2011)

blaze139 said:


> hey i need some help
> if i flower my plants inside to see what i have
> and then put them outside would it mess anything up???????


u dnt wanna keep moving ur plants but u cn just be gentle,ur going to keep in flower or reveg? u can bring them in for darkness to flower ive done it,could have effect on yield tho plants want to stay in 1 spot if they could , u could probably cover them too if possible


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 8, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with using MG, Garden Knowm used it when he wrote hos book, Marijuana Buds for Less. The problem is you added nutes, don't do that just use water. 8 oz, three plants, CFL lights. VV


----------



## ihaveathumb (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am a long time lurker, first time poster. I just got my license and am planning to start growing. My first grow will be small for a test run, and if it turns out well, I may expand.

I have lots of questions, so that means lots of reading! If anyone has any good threads they think I should check out, let me know.


----------



## davemon (Jul 8, 2011)

hello im on a cfl grow and im 2 weeks into the flowering stage and need to know how many watts i need for the flowering and does it need to be soft white or something in the 2700k or 3000k any info would be alot of help..... plz and thanks


----------



## Dr.Drunken (Jul 8, 2011)

HELLO!!! I am new here but not to growing  Lots of good info here and enjoy reading every day


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jul 9, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> another couple of shots, because i cant get the shots right!! ..... so where should i trim leaves/ nodes off this plant, (thats what im going to do i think , play with one and let other one go as it will), as i am totll neewbie thanks to everyone who reads!!
> Any help will b very much appreciated!!
> 
> TMS


 
Take a look at this pic. 

X's are where you trim, only if they are small branches NOT sun leaves. Remove any smaller branches that are growing on larger stems nearer the core of the plant as indicated. 

O's are where you want to center a pipe cleaner and gently wrap and bend it and the direction indicated. When you are done, you should be able to look at her from above and see all of the branches, indicating that they will receive direct light. You now have a mj bendy! Welcome to LST.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jul 9, 2011)

crabapple said:


> Could someone explain how a seed from a 3 week old bag of thai, when I got it who knows how long other person had it, still germanate, the seeds were on the floor as well, but they still germanated, how?


Dropped 40 seeds in soil, 38 germed. Seeds came from a cross made 4 years previous. Keep them dry and cool and they are viable for YEARS. Life is tenacious.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 9, 2011)

Smoochies you are the man!!!! 
going to start chopping away now!!....well actually got a mate round so will attemp it verysoon , and i need to fit the fan and extractor i recieved yesterday...

update soon


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 9, 2011)

aaaaaaghhhh,

moved my light closer to the ladies last night , and today the tips on the top few fan leaves are curling up at the end...

is this nutes or the light??????

Regards
TMS


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 9, 2011)

has anyone else felt the little time skips in memory a few seconds ater them like de javu 10 seconds before hand...

ive smoked for 5 years and just made food and never felt this way before


----------



## DWCmirrors (Jul 10, 2011)

this is my first post on rollitup.org and i looked around and i like how this fourm is all ways try to help, i love it here anyways lol

i have a grow area of 2x4x7 im currently growing 4 purple ryder from joint doctor,
they are all siting in 5gallon dwc systems, they are 3weeks old and i was wondering if they will get bigger soon cause they seem to still be in seedling form.
i think the reason being i didn't feed them for 2weeks from sprout i read somewhere online to feed at week3 grow nutes(3 tbsp). when i fed them last week i also moved the light 2ft6inch from the tops of the plants. i got a 20in box fan blowing on them 24/7, the lights is 18/6. 

i was wondering how much yield should i expect, how much should i feed them each week and how many more plants can i fit under that 400w mh im planin to by more seeds i wann know what u recommend.
AND THANK YOU


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 10, 2011)

smoochies , can youi take a look at these mate, 

nute burn , or where i had the light down??? looks internal ???? only one has the upcurled tips and browning of the leaves????

please help dude!!


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 10, 2011)

man what the hell, apparently no one in my area has seeds. i wanted to get some more plants going and couldnt find a single person with any seeds.


----------



## lovinbudz (Jul 10, 2011)

well hello my fellow tokers, i am new to the site and growing plants  hoping i can start as of next week  already got somone selling me seeds or clones.


----------



## Pho (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello everyone. Longtime lurker and who finally decided to register  Passionate and compassionate grower and smoker. Figured I'd get my first post here!


----------



## maddmatt978 (Jul 11, 2011)

whats going on new to site, started a little grow station out of some shit i had around the house, ( tote, tin foil, computer fans, aluminum heater duct, and cfl lights..) im running 5 26watt, cfl lights 18hrs on 6 off, im about 3weeks in i planted 4 seeds and there growing , just started a few more seeds, in a egg container, til they sprout then i transplant into small potters, everything seems ok for the time being i do want to get better grow area.,. IE> grow tent or something bigger than 19gal tote.. lined with tin foil.. but hey what the hell 1st time growing trial and error. makes perfect in the end


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 11, 2011)

AH! just found the nirvana store for seeds. SO FUCKING STOKED.

its been hell trying to get seeds again. i sold my other ones.


----------



## LOLOPlant (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi there, i'm glad i found a comunity like this, glad i can share my hobby with others.
In fact i'm very new in this growing hobby, i got myself 10 seeds, planted them in a custom made pot (security measures) and naw i have 8 little ones in germination stage but they look like they need some more space, can i moove them each one to a bigger pot? i must say that i intend to plant them outdoor later on, when they get in vegetative state. So, my questions are:
1) Can i move them naw to bigger pots or i should wat till they are big enough and plant them outdoor.
2) How do i know when they are in vegetative state?
3) Do you have any recomandations in mooving them, should i have in mind any strict rules?
here are some pictures  


Thank you for the time and please excuse my english, it's not my motherlanguage.


----------



## seeyalater (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have a few questions.. And I'm a newbie so bear with me. I am wanting to do a couple small indoor grows. Right now, I have a 4 foot incandesce sp? shoplight in my closet. 40 w plant bulbs already in them. I'd say my closet is only 4X3X5. Do you think I could have a successful grow with 5 plant and those lights? I was also wondering about autoflowering plants. Are they easier to grow? Smaller? Less smelly? Any feedback would be appreciated. THANKS!!


----------



## SmokingDour (Jul 12, 2011)

Whats goodie my fellow growers just stoping by to say wassup.


----------



## KoTToNMoUf216 (Jul 12, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> aaaaaaghhhh,
> 
> moved my light closer to the ladies last night , and today the tips on the top few fan leaves are curling up at the end...
> 
> ...


that is heat stress move ur light up a lil


----------



## KoTToNMoUf216 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOLOPlant said:


> Hi there, i'm glad i found a comunity like this, glad i can share my hobby with others.
> In fact i'm very new in this growing hobby, i got myself 10 seeds, planted them in a custom made pot (security measures) and naw i have 8 little ones in germination stage but they look like they need some more space, can i moove them each one to a bigger pot? i must say that i intend to plant them outdoor later on, when they get in vegetative state. So, my questions are:
> 1) Can i move them naw to bigger pots or i should wat till they are big enough and plant them outdoor.
> 2) How do i know when they are in vegetative state?
> ...


u want to get them in theyre own pots i would do it asap so the roots dont intertwine n wat is wrapped around them? can u get them off? they are in veg already tho


----------



## KoTToNMoUf216 (Jul 12, 2011)

VictorVIcious said:


> There is nothing wrong with using MG, Garden Knowm used it when he wrote hos book, Marijuana Buds for Less. The problem is you added nutes, don't do that just use water. 8 oz, three plants, CFL lights. VV


a newbie shouldnt use MG he is not Garden Knowm it is easier to make mistakes with MG


----------



## KoTToNMoUf216 (Jul 12, 2011)

seeyalater said:


> Hi everyone, I have a few questions.. And I'm a newbie so bear with me. I am wanting to do a couple small indoor grows. Right now, I have a 4 foot incandesce sp? shoplight in my closet. 40 w plant bulbs already in them. I'd say my closet is only 4X3X5. Do you think I could have a successful grow with 5 plant and those lights? I was also wondering about autoflowering plants. Are they easier to grow? Smaller? Less smelly? Any feedback would be appreciated. THANKS!!


that would only go for so long,u need 400watts of HIDs to do 5 plants,they mite grow 6-8 inches n just stop growing if that


----------



## LOLOPlant (Jul 13, 2011)

KoTToNMoUf216 said:


> u want to get them in theyre own pots i would do it asap so the roots dont intertwine n wat is wrapped around them? can u get them off? they are in veg already tho


I will separate them, but what should i do if the root already interwied?
Arround them i put some sort of tube that helps the stalk(stem) they looked very fragile and i wanted to help them, it doesn't sufocates the stalk it's loose arround it.it's been there for 5 days. Should i take it off?

Thanks for the answeres.


----------



## RickstarIsBlazing (Jul 13, 2011)

I just plucked some seeds from an amazing strain I have been smoking for quite some time now. It took me a few bags before I actually had 5 seeds to work with. I am keeping it simple, for several reasons.....
1) I have kids, so these plants will need to grow in the basement, and I simply don't have the space for a big grow, or even a small grow for that matter.
2) I want to see how it goes the first time, so why get crazy with it, right?
Anyway, I had a planter that is about 3 feet long and a foot wide, and easily 15-18" deep. So I planted the 5 seeds, and I now have 5 plants standing proud, about 2" tall after a 4 day period. Today, I added fertilizer to a gallon of water, per the instructions, drilled some holes in the milk container I used to mix the fertilizer, and watered them. I had been watering as needed previously with some filtered water.
I need some help. I have been using some guides online that I found, but there is so much mis-information out there. I finally found this sight, and I am loving it. I need info on lighting, feeding, watering, etc. I am not wealthy, and again, I have little or no space. Just looking for some pointers on the next steps. Please help if you can.....please remember I am trying to keep it as simple as possible.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 13, 2011)

seriously man. ive probably gone through an ounce looking for seeds and still havent hit any. i am however waiting for my shipment from nirvana to come


----------



## seeyalater (Jul 14, 2011)

Really?? So did I just waste my money. How much are those light gonna run me??


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 14, 2011)

KoTToNMoUf216 said:


> a newbie shouldnt use MG he is not Garden Knowm it is easier to make mistakes with MG


WHY? All you have to do is follow the book. and remember not to add nutes. Oh ya that sounds real hard. Millions of people use MG, if it so hard, WHY do they use it? KISS VV


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 14, 2011)

I used MG for my first grow...


----------



## Sal Locc (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a new-be and just got some seed germ. forgive my dumb ?'s lol but I will eventually grow in a areoponics atmospehe... but for now since im just a beginer i'm doing my 1st plant in soil. My ? is how many times do I have to water the plant can I kill it by over watering?


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Jul 14, 2011)

New guy out of Arizona used to lurk figured I would join up thanks !


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 14, 2011)

you can use mg all you want doesnt matter if youre new or not. 

I FINALLY GOT SEEDS. fucking christ its about time.


----------



## Sparkly Dank (Jul 14, 2011)

new to the rollitup scene. holler at ya boy.


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 14, 2011)

FIRST GROW STARTING IN TWO WEEKS! 

would be tmro if i wasnt in the middle of moving. ill have pictures of it, and of where one of my favorite hiding spots are for my stash since no one ever thinks about it


----------



## Earwig1978 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys/gals,

New guy here, just started growing for the first time using a Wilma hydro system with Coco pro plus, Coca A+B and Clay Pebbles. Wilma is an 8 pot system but I am only doing 4 plants all in a Buddha tent (1.2x1.2) and under a 600W HPS light.

I decided to grow White Rhino due to it's high Yield.

I will post up some more specific details in a separate thread as I am likely to need a huuuuge amount of help and advice !


----------



## joeybozz (Jul 15, 2011)

hey everyone, my name is Joe and i currently have my first bag seed grow EVER! i got the seed out of some dank bud i smoked and just planted 1 and got lucky that she is a female.. i just wanted to introduce myself and say hi and maybe gather a following or something.. i am currently building my new grow box which is gonna be 3' H x 4' W and 2' D, with a 250W HPS bulb and 2 overdriven 4' flouro fixtures (mix 27k and 65k @ 62watts per bulb x 4 bulbs) than 4 55watt CFL (27k) for the underside of the plant.. LST a little bit.. since this is my first plant i am kinda just pulling out all the stops.. currently i am going on week 2 of flower cycle... and i have 2 main colas, and about 4 or 5 node sites.. the main colas are about 5-6 nodes big.. its a nice compact CFL grow that i am gonna flower the shit out of with mad light and the fox farm "6 pack" (liquid fert and water soluble) also made some organic tea out of gull guano, molasses, and seaweed, and 2 drops hydrogen peroxide per gallon of fert mix.. kinda made my own liquid karma.. please look for my "grow journal" somewhere.. when i get the box together i will get all the pics of EVERYTHING!!!!! a little later on im gonna post a pic of my HPS wiring if anyone can just tell me if its ok or not would be amazing.. please feel free to give me any kind of criticism; good, bad, indifferent.. all are welcome.. thank yous guys and i hope to see you all post on my grow journal.. Love and toke... FUck war! joey bozz

CHECK OUT MY GROW JOURNAL>>>>>here!!! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/448058-fist-grow-ever-bag-see.html#post5977385 <<<<<<< HERE!


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 15, 2011)

ive decided im going to make a hybrid of blackjack and snow white after i get my grow going


----------



## KoTToNMoUf216 (Jul 15, 2011)

VictorVIcious said:


> WHY? All you have to do is follow the book. and remember not to add nutes. Oh ya that sounds real hard. Millions of people use MG, if it so hard, WHY do they use it? KISS VV


Becuz he did add nutes,becuz he didn't know better cuz he's a newb.


----------



## KoTToNMoUf216 (Jul 16, 2011)

LOLOPlant said:


> I will separate them, but what should i do if the root already interwied?
> Arround them i put some sort of tube that helps the stalk(stem) they looked very fragile and i wanted to help them, it doesn't sufocates the stalk it's loose arround it.it's been there for 5 days. Should i take it off?
> 
> Thanks for the answeres.


 They should b ok if u do it soon.and I was just wondering if u cn take it off becuz the stem will get fat,especially outside,it looked like a pen r sumtn.


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 16, 2011)

has anyone grown with a 300w bulb. thats the highest my home depot goes


----------



## tokentina (Jul 17, 2011)

hi i am new any tip on how to grow on all natrual light because i'm just growing my widows would be helpful.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 17, 2011)

KoTToNMoUf216 said:


> Becuz he did add nutes,becuz he didn't know better cuz he's a newb.


Soooo.... one person did it wrong that means the product is bad. I know a guy that forgot to put oil in his vette, blew up the engine. Corvette's are bad. Same logic, and I am done talking about it. VV


----------



## downsouth305tn (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a new grower only got a couple. One 4 months 4 1/2' and one 3 months 3'. Came across the site looking for answers to my leaves dying and falling off.


----------



## joeybozz (Jul 18, 2011)

a lot of good info on this site... im amazed!


----------



## Sal Locc (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi lady tokin nice to see some ladies in here


----------



## InsanePete (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi this is my second post, just started growing purple kush in a producer for my first indoor grow. So far they are in week 3 almost 4 of flower and already all sparkly.

I also have two White Berry mom's started from seed in a closet for round two. So excited to taste it, getting sick of kush need some variety. 


Would it be worth while to write up a grow journal 20 days in to flower?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 20, 2011)

InsanePete said:


> Hi this is my second post, just started growing purple kush in a producer for my first indoor grow. So far they are in week 3 almost 4 of flower and already all sparkly.
> View attachment 1698198View attachment 1698199
> I also have two White Berry mom's started from seed in a closet for round two. So excited to taste it, getting sick of kush need some variety.
> View attachment 1698200
> ...


That depends, do you want to remember what you did? Write a journal. Do you want to help others do what you did? Write a journal. VV


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey all, this site is big, but iam a novice been growing for about two years now and always somrhing new to learn


----------



## zealousywon (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello everyone, been creeping on the site for a few weeks now. Great work and i appreciate all the great info from everybody. After I get things rolling hopefully I can contribute a thing or 2!


----------



## tuantigabelas (Jul 20, 2011)

*yoo wuuzzuuupppp...

just wanna say this site is freakin aweomse..

big love anyway,im from indonesia
me and couple friends now are fight for legalization,
so i just start fallin in love too deep with this beautiful plant and got an idea to grow it one on my room,so i tottaly blind about this kind a thing

thx god i found this site, *


----------



## nativehwn (Jul 21, 2011)

Aloha from Hawaii ... I'm new here, but I've been actively growing marijuana for many years. All of my growing experience has been done using regular methods and this will be my first attempt to grow using the hydroponics/bubbleponics method. I'm building my own bubbleponic system and have been researching many sites as to what materials I need to purchase. I've found 90% of what I'll need to get started and will begin the actual assembly of my system sometime this coming weekend. Because this is my first attempt I will be asking a lot of questions ... lol ... I'm looking forward to being an active member here and would appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## ManishWayz (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm new to the site and just wanted to say hello! I have found a lot of great information on here and I hope to add to it!


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 22, 2011)

is this light fine for one or two plants?

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Light-Bulbs-HID/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbw0z/R-100119868/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 24, 2011)

PRE-GROW (cannabis)
RESEARCH
SUPPLY OF LIGHT


To determine the appropriate lighting (and the best lamp to use), the specific needs of the plant must be considered, as well as the room size and ventilation. To arrange optimal lighting, the lighting present in the plant's natural environment must be imitated. For example vegetables grow best in full sunlight, which means that as much light as possible must be supplied to grow cannabis indoors (high intensity discharge (HID) lights such as high pressure sodium (HPS) and metal halide (MH) are preferred. Fluorescent lamps can also be used). Incandescent and mercury vapor lighting are not recommended for use in cannabis cultivation.
Cannabis plants also require both dark and light photoperiods, so the lights need a timer to switch them on and off at set intervals. The optimum photoperiod depends on each plant (some prefer long days and short nights and others preferring the opposite, or something in between).

Most plants grow under most light spectra, but always prefer a full spectrum light. A test done by Ed Rosenthal found that when a room was set up using both high-pressure sodium (HPS) and metal halide (MH) lamps the plants in between the two lights did better than those under MH alone but not as well as those under HPS. However, certain plants (as cannabis) can be grown successfully under both types of light. MH is used for vegetative phase of growth, as it encourages short inter nodes (distance between sets of leaves), and inhibits cell elongation, creating a shorter, stockier plant. Metal halide lamps produce more ultraviolet radiation than high-pressure sodium lamps, which may play a role in increasing the flowering (and for certain plants as cannabis the amount of working substances as THC) produced by the plant. High pressure sodium lamps trigger a greater flowering response in the plant and are thus used for the second (or reproductive) phase of the growth, or they are used by those people who only wish to purchase a single lamp. If high-pressure sodium lamps are used for the vegetative phase, plants usually grow slightly more quickly, but also have longer inter nodes, and may be taller. 

Forget 'brightness' it's not relevant.

The suns 'real' Kelvin temperature is somewhere around 5,800 degrees Kelvin, but because the sun is not a perfect 'black body' (the standard for calculating Kelvin temperatures of light) its adjusted Kelvin temperature is somewhere around 6,400 degrees Kelvin.

6,400 degrees Kelvin is predominantly 'bluish-white' light and this is the best kind of light and Kelvin temperature for vegetative growth - primarily because in nature the time of year Cannabis is in vegetative growth is during the long hot days of summer where the suns day length is the longest and receives the most 6,400k light. The reasons it changes for flowering is again because of the predominance of the kind of light found from the sun when Cannabis enters it's floral stage - usually at the start of Autumn or Fall when the days get shorter and the nights longer thus reducing down the day length significantly. Sunrise and Sunset account for almost 50% of the suns light during the short days of Autumn/Fall and sunrise and sunset are made up of almost entirely red spectrum light due to the angle of the suns rays hitting the earths surface. Therefore as sunrise and sunset account for almost 50% of the sun total light output at that time of year it necessarily follows that 50% of that light will be entirely in the red end of the visible spectrum - hence the 2,700k color temperature being favored for flowering. In reality a mixture of red and blue light is required in flowering due to the other 50% of the spectrum being more blue in color.

GROW MEDIUMS


Probably the most common hydroponics medium is rock wool. It works well. It is like fiber glass but its rock instead. It holds water and air very well. There are many different mediums you can use but to start out a new plant I use 1 inch rock wool cubes. The main thing you need to think about is what kind of system you are going to use and go from there. Rock wool holds lots of water and doesn't need watering as often as say volcanic rocks. 

Some people swear by soil and soil less mediums. If you decide to go this route make sure you get some quality soil. I have been using miracle grow potting soil with pretty good results. Now that I got a soil ph meter I am seeing that my Miracle Grow soil was a bad idea. I got some Scotts soil (home depot) and its ph is closer to neutral. EDIT: Now I use fox farms "ocean forest". Its too strong for seedlings or clones so I start with fox farms "light warrior". 
Just make sure it drains water well. you can add sand or perlite to make the soil more drain-able and aerated. Once you get past the cups you will want to transplant into bigger pots. A good rule of thumb is for every foot of growth you will want 1 gallon of pot space. 5 gallons work pretty well.
I still start out with the rock wool and transplant to dirt later on. But if you cant get rock wool then soil will be fine to start in too. Just make sure you allow your medium to dry out before watering. You want the roots to stretch and search for that water. The heart of the plant is its root system so roots are what I work on first. You can purchase a moisture meter from Wal-Mart for under $10. It really helps.
Water can be a medium also. I really like aeroponics. That is my favorite system. It always has the perfect o2/ h2o ratio. So its never starved or flooded. It always grows.

HYDROPONICS VS.AEROPONICS


There are two main types of indoor growth methods. They include aeroponics and hydroponics; both of which have been a breakthrough in agriculture technology. Hydroponics is the way of growing a plant in a soil-less mixture mainly using Rockwool, or expanded clay. The plant is watered with a nutrient rich water solution that provides it with the essential trace elements at certain stages of growth. On the other hand, aeroponics is the growth method that involves no reservoir container. Instead, in aeroponics, the plants are planted into a net with a soilless mixture in it (Rockwool, expanded clay). The roots are sprayed with nutrient rich water thus promoting fast growth and giving the plant everything it needs during growth. Both growth methods require a PH of 5.3-6.0, a humidity of 50-60%, a temperature around 19-22 Celsius, with a water temperature of 75 degrees farenheight. 

GROWTH PERIOD
(Doing illegal things)

SEED GERMINATION


To get the best seed germination results, we advise you to germinate the seeds according to our standard procedure, with which we obtain germination rates of ± 95 % for all varieties:
 Use a grow room with a stable temperature of 20 degrees Celsius. 
 Use soil with a pH-value of ± 7.0. 
 The soil should not be too dry or too wet. 
 Sow the seeds in a container about 5 mm deep. 
 After sowing press the earth lightly, this stimulates even sprouting. 
 Spray the soil lightly with water. 
 Cover the container with thin transparent plastic foil to achieve an optimal greenhouse effect. 
 After 1 to 10 days the seeds will have sprouted. Now remove the plastic foil. 
 Sprinkle the soil regularly with water, wait till the upper layer has dried out, and sprinkle again with water. 
 After 1 - 2 weeks the seedlings will be strong enough to put them in a larger container.

VEGITATIVE GROWTH


Most varieties need to be grown for about 40 days minimum before they are mature enough produce flowers. 

Plants need to feed as well as breathe. Growing plants need an adequate supply of nitrogen, phosphates and potash together with small amounts of the trace elements Mn, Fe, Mg, Cu, Zn, Mo, S and B. Nitrogen is necessary for healthy leaf growth, phosphates for healthy roots and stems and potash for producing flowers.
At the vegetative stage, a fertilizer high in nitrogen is required. When the plants start flowering, change to a formula higher in phosphate and potash. Trace elements are included in most commercial formulas or can be added separately by using a chemical mix or a seaweed extract. At the risk of boring the reader I say again, more damage is caused by overfeeding than underfeeding.

Once your new sprout starts producing leaves, you are in the vegetative growth stage of the plant. Only water when the soil is dry all the way to the bottom of the container it is growing in. You can check by sticking a finger through one of the drain holes in the bottom of the pot to feel how wet the soil is, or by using a water meter. Perhaps the best method, however, is to wait for the plant to tell you it needs water. The leaves will start wilting slightly and the plant generally looks "thirsty." The reason this method is preferable to others is twofoldone, you are assured of not overwatering, and two, allowing the soil to dry out completely stimulates the roots to grow as they search for water. More Roots = Bigger Plant = More Buds

Probably the most common error for new growers is overwatering. Over watering will cause the plant to grow poorly, and if continued will lead to root rot and eventual death. Be careful if you are starting out with a large pot. If you water a small plant too much in a large pot, the plant may not be able to soak up all that water. It may look dry on top, but you might end up having mud on the bottom of the soil. This will cause root rot on your plant and is very unhealthy. A plant that is not watered enough is much more healthy then a plant that is watered too much. It's also harder to recover from over watering then under watering.

As a rule 1/2 inch of gravel or another suitable, high draining mixture at the bottom of the pot will help to prevent this problem and will also stop the plant from drowning if its over-watered. It's a good idea to have a fan hooked up and ready to go once the plant breaks though the soil. Having a fan blowing on the stem from the start of growth will insure a good strong stem so the plant will be able to hold it self-upright during its life span. Simulating wind by providing a gentle breeze will help your stem grow strong to support the weight of the leaves and buds as the wind will cause small tears in the plants stem walls, tears that are repaired as the plant grows and provide strength to the main stem. Bigger, stronger stems = bigger, stronger plant = more & better buds. Bigger Stems = Bigger Plant = Bigger Buds

The temperature can be anywhere from the low 70s to the high 80s with no damage to the plants. For soil, the desired pH range is between 5.3 and 6.0 generally speaking. Anything in that range will be safe for your plant. The humidity should be around 60% for vegetative growth. During the vegetative cycle feed your plants a high Nitrogen (N) food. There are many kinds of products that carry high Nitrogen content. It's generally best to start the mixture out at ¼ the recommended dosage and increase the strength whilst the plant grows and develops in both foliage and root size, overdoing the nutrients at this point will not make the plant grow faster, but will most likely burn it. For vegetative growth, look for a fertilizer with a NPK ratio of roughly 2-1-1. NPK is the number found on fertilizer packages that signifies the amount and ratio of the three major nutrients needed by plants: Nitrogen (N), Phosphorus (P), and Potassium (K). For this stage, then, look for a fertilizer that has roughly twice as much N as it does P and K. Now that your plant is around the 12" mark or 4-6 weeks old, you might notice the leaves sets start to alternate. When the top branches start to alternate this is the sign that your plant has reached maturity and are ready to be flowered.


TOPPING/FIMMING PLANTS

Topping and Fimming of your plants need not be the headache most make it out to be. Simply follow the instructions below and your well on your way to being a professional in Fimming and Topping. If you decided to grow any sativa cannabis seeds strains, be sure to perform topping as you want to limit your marijuana plants height.

~TOPPING A marijuana PLANT~
1. Locate the very top of your plant and cut through the main stem just below the newest growth. This should be done after the 3rd or 4th leaf set but can be done at any time after the 3rd leaf set.
2. Shows Plant Top cut off and where the 2 new Branches that will form a "Y" in the main stem will grow from.
3. Shows the newly topped plant after 2 days of growth, notice the Y in the Stem Forming.








~FIMMING YOUR marijuana PLANT~
Fimming is actually no different that topping, what fimming does is virtually the exact same thing only your leaving part of the new growth. This only takes of part of the new growth and actually topping the very very new growth which is very hard to see. What this ends up doing is making it seem as if your getting 4 new tops right next to each other when its actually only 2 at the very top (like topping) but since it was cut so closely to the next newest set of fan leaves 2 branches which would have formed there anyways seems to make it look like there is 4 new tops. Fimming can be easily performed on sativas (or any hybrids of sativa cannabis seeds crosses) as they tend to grow longer and less dense stems, which is usefull for such precise procedure.
This is how you go about doing this.

1. Locate the very top of the new growth


2. With a clean sterilized scissors, Fold the fa
n leafs over and cut approximately 80% of the new growth off the plant.



3. View from the top showing the Cut




4. View of the Cut section after 2 days growth, showing the 4 new growth shoots (branches)



Thats it! You should be well on your way to Topping and Fimming of your plants.
If you have any questions dont be afraid to ask.

SUPER CROPPING



Another method of topping is called Super Cropping. By taking a branch between your forefinger and thumb you can gently crush the branch, causing it to develop multiple branches above the crushed area. You must crush it on the correct side or risk breaking the branch. Just squeeze lightly until you feel the branch give, then let go. If it gives easily then you have crushed it on the correct side. If it is hard to crush and the branch splits then you have chosen the wrong side. Practice makes perfect with Super Cropping.

Super Cropping should be carried out during the second or third week of vegetative growth and does stunt the plant. You should also note that plants that are Super Cropped can remain in the vegetative growth stage for twice as long as normal but the end result is a very bushy plant with multiple node regions that should all produce bud. Many growers have thrown Super Cropped plants away because they believed that the plants were not flowering in time. If you Super Crop your plants make sure that you have the patience to wait until the process is finished which  usually about four to six more weeks of vegetative growth.




FLOWERING


Buds of the first case are called sinsemilla (it is really two words: "sin semilla," which translates to "without seeds" in Spanish, but is often misspelled as one word). The resultant cannabis contains the most Cannabinoids and THC possible.

Although the flowering hormone in most plants (including cannabis) is present during all phases of growth, it is inhibited by exposure to light. To induce flowering, the plant must be subject to at least 8 hours of darkness per day; this number is very strain-specific and most growers flower with 12 hours of darkness to be safe.
The flowering hormone is very quickly inhibited, taking less than two minutes of exposure to light. Consequently, many cultivators are vigilant that no light reaches their plants during the flowering phase. Flowering usually lasts from 45 to 90 days indoors. If growing outdoors it may take somewhat longer, depending on the natural onset of the colder seasons. The flowering length is genetically determined with some plants (as pure cannabis "indica" strains) flowering in as few as 45 days, while some plants (as cannabis "sativa") can take up to 4 months to finish and the harvest yields significantly less. This is the main reason why certain plants (as cannabis indica) are almost always grown indoors (unlike cannabis sativa, which is also grown outdoors).[citation needed]

A plant may double, triple even quadruple its' height when flowering. Sativas can stretch up to 4 times their height and Indicas generally double in height.
Some strains call for up to 8 weeks of vegetative growth. Your height, yield and potency will all depend on the strain and the way it was grown. As our aim is for bud, and lots of it, we will try and avoid massive plants unless we have the light to provide them with; otherwise we get a plant with huge stems, \and only bud at the top 9 or 10 inches.

Remember, you can only get "bud" from a female plant. So you want to focus your efforts on the female plants. In order to find the sex of the plant, get a light timer and put the lights on a cycle of 12-hours on and 12-hours off. Having a light timer is much easier then doing it manually and is much more accurate.
Make sure your plants get the complete 12hours of darkness during this stage.
Any light interruption may prolong your sexing results for days or even weeks.
Your flowering stage may take 2-3 months. You need to keep them on a constant cycle and remember to have complete darkness during the 12 hours of no light.
Any interruption may cause reduced yield, potency, or extended harvest.

During the flowering cycle feed your plants need a high Phosphorous (P) food.
There are many kinds of products that carry high amounts of Phosphorous.
Generally start out the mixture at 1/2 the recommended dosage. The humidity should ideally be around 40% to 55% for this stage.


SEXING/FLUSHING


After a few days to usually 14 days of your 12/12 cycle, look for little white hairs (indicating a female) or little balls (which will be male) starting to grow at the base of each internodes. The hairs will grow to about 1/4" long or so. They will be easily visible. Expect to see a pair of these hairs at each site. The balls may also grow at the base of each branch. They will grow in bunches and look a little like horns before forming. These balls contain pollen. As soon as you have identified what sex your plant is (male or female) then cull the males (remove them from the area) to give the females more room and more light. This is the start of the buds forming. As time goes on the buds will get bigger and bigger and they will use more and more fertilizer. It is advised that you stop using fertilizers 2 weeks before your harvest to ensure that all chemicals are out of the plant. If chemicals are in the plant when you harvest, the smoke will be very harsh. To prevent harshness, flush the plants heavily with fresh water 2 weeks prior to harvesting them. Ensure you flush at least 3 times the capacity of your pot. So a 4-gallon pot would be flushed with 16 gallons of fresh water.



HARVESTING/CURING:


Look at the trichomes with a 10× - 30× magnifier. You will first see that they are clear, then they will turn milky or cloudy, and finally the heads will start turning amber. Depending of your preference you would want to harvest between the times the trichomes turn milky to the time the trichomes have turned 25% amber. I pick when a few start turning amber. The earlier you harvest within that window the more up the high is, and the later you harvest, the more of a "couch lock" effect you'll get.

Commercial growers take the colas from the plant and manicure them before drying. They usually dry them on a line, upside-down, which is fine. 

However, usually airflow is forced, and temps too high, humidity too low. As soon as the buds are considered dry (usually a few days), it is sold. The reason for this behavior is the fact they are, as I said, commercial growers and in a constant hurry to exchange their buds for cash. Every minute counts and they don't want to 'waste' the space or the time needed for drying and curing. This results in harsh, grassy tasting weed that lacks the full-bodied flavor and smooth stone of properly dried and cured bud. To do it right: 

At harvest-time all you have to do is cut the plant as low as possible and hang the whole thing upside down to dry on a line. The room you use to dry should be the about the same size you grew in (if not the same room). The humidity should remain a constant 50-60&#37;. Too high and buds will mold, too low and they dry too fast and taste bad. Temperature should be around 65-68 degrees, wherever possible. Make sure the room is dark, as light degrades THC. 

All kinds of processes, like the transport of sugars inside the plant still take place, even when you cut it down. These processes will slowly come to an end while the drying progresses, but are the main factor for the end-taste of your smoke. That is the first reason why you don't want to quick-dry your weed. The second reason is the way that a plant dries. Plants are made up of cells and, as we all know, cells contain mainly water. Exposed to air, the (dying) plant's outer cells will dry out first but the above-mentioned processes will still transfer water from the inner cells to the dryer outer cells, thus causing the plant to dry equally all over. By removing the stalk and cutting off the individual colas, you prevent this natural process by taking away the extra moisture that would be drawn from the stem to the leaves and bud. Got it? Good! Moving on... 

Make sure you hang the plants so that they do not touch each other (invites mold). With constant temp and humidity, the plants should be ready for manicuring in 3-4 weeks. At this time trim colas from the main stalk, and trim large and medium fan leaves (save them for making hash), leaving most of the smaller leaves sticking out of the bud in tact. Hang them up again and for a day or two, until 'popcorn' dry. The stems should snap when you bend them, and the bud should be dry, but not brittle. Now for the curing... 

Trim all remaining leaf (save for hashmaking) tight to the buds, and trim smaller buds from larger stems. Store them airtight; air at this point degrades THC. Note- ziplock bags are not airtight! You could use buckets with an airtight lid like used for food and sauces and such, but the best containers are those glass jars with the rubber seal and latch. Just put as much bud in it as possible using light pressure. The point is to fill it as much as possible, so not too much air remains in the container. The less air, the better. To be safe, check them the next day to make sure it's still dry (did not 'sweat'). Any excess moisture at this point will invite mold. If it did sweat and is moist (soft) again, lay the bud out on something other than newspaper and put in a dry place to get the last water out. 

Repack and place the container in a cool, dark place, like a refrigerator. Note- fridges have high humidity so they must be absolutely airtight. 
The longer it sits (up to around a month, maybe longer in the fridge) the better it gets, both in taste and potency. At around the month mark, you can move it to the freezer to almost stop the aging and curing process. Once you've got some buds stored in the freezer, you have a private stash that will last a long time. If you've got the patience to wait, the smoke will be sweet and smooth. The high will be mellow, and longer lasting. If you grew enough to last you a while, then after a few harvests you will be able to have properly cured buds at your disposal, with no downtime waiting for the next batch to cure! 

If you're not in a hurry to sell your crop you owe it to your head to wait the extra time and have great tasting, very potent bud! Curing is the only way to make harvested bud more potent, so try it, you won't be disappointed!


HOPE THIS HELPS 
BCUR =)


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 24, 2011)

WHY SUCH A LONG ANSWER, MAN.

yes or no wouldve been cool


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ha thats for everybody, in regards to your question I couldnt see what type of light you were trying to pull up. For flowering it is best to use 400-1000 watt High Pressure Sodium and for vegatative either 400-1000 Mercury Halide or a hood of flourescents.

HTH

B


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 24, 2011)

here man, ill upload a screen shot of it. 


Light output: 21,250 lumens
Energy used: 250 watts
Life hours: 10,000 Hours
Clear bulb emits white light
Ideal for indoor and outdoor commercial applications


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah ha thats a Metal Halide bulb. 250 watts, a 400 would be a little better but you can manage a couple plants with a 250. The MH bulb is preferable for vegetative growth and it might be worth your while to invest in a HPS bulb but that should do fine for the beginning stages.


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 24, 2011)

sweet thanks, i was told that light could work for veg and flower. i plan on picking up and hps, but i am only doing 2 plants, then after this grow ill be making a hybrid, or attempting to.


----------



## joeybozz (Jul 25, 2011)

VictorVIcious said:


> That depends, do you want to remember what you did? Write a journal. Do you want to help others do what you did? Write a journal. VV


 reason for my journal is to enlighten others and keep track of my screw ups (since im a no0b as well) i think this site is full of awesome people (and the shitbags too lol) who have *ALOT* of info to pass on, IMHO start a journal and look at others' journals and post questions you may have and they will in-turn come and check out your journal, and you meet people and friends and associates that way.. use the site for every bit that it offers us growers.. *Love and peace, Joey Bozz*


----------



## wald095 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a question will i do good in yield if i use fox farms Tiger bloom and beastie bloomz?


----------



## b4y$toNer (Jul 26, 2011)

wats up guyz diz iz my firzt crop i have a skywalker, blue dream, blueberry bubblegum, cemdog, o.g kush, and a mendo purp the leaves started to go brown and dry up can someone help me wit diz problem what iz it im doin wrong they r outdoor i water them every 2 days 1 gallon of water each i give them nutrients every other watering


----------



## chieften (Jul 26, 2011)

hey guys and girls,got mt first indoor set up/400 hps 1x1x2 tent extractor fan and carbon filter,had huge bag seed plant in garden veging for 2 months and brought her in on a 12/12 light scedual,using boi bizz grow and bloom,was thinking of buying some big bud to finish her off,any one used it?


----------



## akins1878 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi , iv just joined and wanted to introduce myself
Im totally new to the growing scene and im looking for abit of a helping hand and to share the joys and despairs of growing
im about to start my first crop and im excited to get going but im having difficulty finding out where i start
iv just purchased a tent 2m x 2m x 1.2m and iv got 2 HPS 600w lights.
i havent bought an extractor fan yet cos of money issues and because i dont know what size , what filter or anything about them really so any help off you guys who have a far greater knowledge than me , would be excellent and very much appreciated.
i dnt even know about ligt cycles or feeding or anything , as i say , im a real amateur and it will take time for me to get the weed growing brain but im doin my best to learn so please reply with any tips , no matter how simple they are.
thanks people!!


----------



## theweedhead (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi my name is Casey Dennison. I am from Houston Tx. I am not really a newbie but i havnt grown in about the last 4 years do to me living in the city in an apartment and not wanting to take tthe chances though the police down hear could give a shit less about weed in the first place. lol but i use to grow out in the country where it was perfect and i begain reading and studying up on everything i could and in a little of no time i could tell you just about anything you wanted to know about growing and me and my girlfreind would get up early every morning and baby our plants and it was alot of fun. i had some really great plants along with my uncle whos been growing his whole life. i miss it and hope to be able to get into it again one day!


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 26, 2011)

if you are newb if you seriously wrote your name.


----------



## freebyrd (Jul 27, 2011)

New member. 3 seeds. 1 took. Pinched her early...now she's bushy and vibrant, but in a 5 gal. pot. I have to move her with the son throughout the day. I started fertilizing and not she is going crazy. Leaf mutations, loosing green color and getting black spots on the leaf veins. I started leaving water out over night before use to kill excess chlorine. Pre flowers showing...female. Should I stop with fertilizer and flush with clear water? When do I start fertilizing again? Do I have to fertilize? I made a concoction of banana peel, egg shell and coffe in the blender before I had m,oney for fox farms big bloom. Should I have stuck to that method? She was doing great, now she seems confused. Maybe it's just me. Help. Should I try to put her back in a veg state? How do I do this with the sun less frequent?


----------



## wald095 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a question will i do good in yield if i use fox farms Tiger bloom and beastie bloomz?


----------



## StartedGrowingToday (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey I'm a newb, juust started growing. I germinated two seeds already, and six others on the way. Because I live in Scranton,PA, I need to keep it inside, and atm I have it in my bedroom. The two seeds already have the small white stem growing out of it, and I have it in soil with a CFL bulb, which is basically a lamp I have on its side, at an elevated area, warped in tin foil around the pot with the two seeds in it. I've been looking things up for a while, and I think I've fucked up to much already.


----------



## bpoo32 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey, new member. I've only helped in 2 different grows, haven't had my own yet and won't get to start my own for another couple months. Just got on RIU to learn and admire from all different grows. I am a construction worker so I plan on building my box for my grow, just trying to figure out the best setup for my space. But just wanted to say what's up and hope to learn alot from everybody!


----------



## johnholmesyo (Jul 28, 2011)

StartedGrowingToday said:


> Hey I'm a newb, juust started growing. I germinated two seeds already, and six others on the way. Because I live in Scranton,PA, I need to keep it inside, and atm I have it in my bedroom. The two seeds already have the small white stem growing out of it, and I have it in soil with a CFL bulb, which is basically a lamp I have on its side, at an elevated area, warped in tin foil around the pot with the two seeds in it. I've been looking things up for a while, and I think I've fucked up to much already.


put it in your closet, paint the walls white. get rid of the foil it could cause burns on the plants


----------



## Jasonnn (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and planning to get a PC grow box and try my hand at growing some MJ, specifically Lowryder 2. Anyways, I hope to learn a lot here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello everyone, I just recently embarked on my first "Real" attempt at growing and thought I would register on here to share my progress and get help along the way. I first registered on another "Mairjuana" forum and to my surprise didn't find that forum very helpful, mods didn't chime in with questions I had and just generally lacking in all around activity, not the case here as most everybody seems not only willing but eager to help, this I really appreciate. Gotta go get ready for work but to quickly sum it up: I only have 2 plants, 1 32 day old seedling/Indica Purples I think and 1- White Widow clone, in a closet with a T12 with 2 grow bulbs, 1-68Watt CFL above, 1- 150Watt HPS above and to the side and 1-27Watt CFL on the side, not the greatest setup and really its only temporary but they actually seem to be loving it as they are thriving, will share pics soon, thanks for the warm welcome and have a stony day.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey everyone, how are ya'll doing? 
Im from UK and 18 years young  Looking into doing first grow and just basically coming for a ready and general info.


----------



## Local Rebel (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey what's up! I'm from Canada now living in the US, just started a little grow room(can help it). I'll be glad to share my experience(good and bad) to all of you. I tried almost everything you could try since 1992 and sometime when I think about all what happen in my life, I don't think I would exchange it with anyone! I'm glad to be here and already like the community, see u soon!!!


----------



## daddyganga (Jul 30, 2011)

im new i the forums i have had noithing t trouble lol i had my first attempt die on me the secound is not doing that bad but the other day i relised the plant had ph bur on the fan leaves n that it was a lighter green 2 the other two that were in diferent reservoir im wondering now that i fixed it if things will get better it alos keeps changeinf the ph o its own after a few days what could this be how could i stop it its going down 2 ph5 n the food reading is 2.0 its should be at 1.6 during the 4rth wek of veg


----------



## UKHG (Aug 1, 2011)

hey guys starting a little grow room in my house sumwer! have made a advice post just waiting for it to be verified by a admin before it gets posted so heres hoping u can run me thru wat i need to do coz everyone out here in the r/w rekons they dunnit and 99% are balggers!"
this site tho u seem to know ur s"£t so heres hopin¬!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

hows everyone doin..all grows goin ok i hope..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

let us know guys what you think of my outdoor grow on my thread its 37 days from seed uk grow..
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-680.html


----------



## ireeman (Aug 2, 2011)

Started growing 10 weeks ago and have learned a lot in this time via reading and hands on experience. Got 12 plants now and 6 are flowering  iv made mistakes, but most importantly i have fixed all of them and learned from them (bar one death in my second week due to heat exhaustion). I`v had over watering, a bit of nute burn, plants fell and a few other school boy errors as most noobs do lol. I started out with bag seeds, a box, foil, strip light and cheap food and soil and when i found out i could actually do this i got a tent, 400w, biobizz products and a few other nutes, bank seeds, volvic water (once a fortnight) and a good soil and im glad i did as i have gained a new Knowledge and respect for growing etc


----------



## mickwag (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi all, new here but been growing for years. I have posted u this to take a geezer at and tell me what u think. cheers. i am running co2 and got 9 plants. est 1pnd 4 oz


----------



## Rebekah Amey (Aug 3, 2011)

G'day all,
New to this forum have been looking around and reading for a while so i thought i would finally post !! I have done 2 outdoor grows...And am a couple of weeks away from starting my first indoor hydro grow ... so excited!!

Cheers looking forward to talking to yall !!


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 3, 2011)

Keep us updated 


Rebekah Amey said:


> G'day all,
> New to this forum have been looking around and reading for a while so i thought i would finally post !! I have done 2 outdoor grows...And am a couple of weeks away from starting my first indoor hydro grow ... so excited!!
> 
> Cheers looking forward to talking to yall !!


----------



## Hemptress101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey everyone. I am new to this forum business so I thought I would just introduce myself. My name is Rachel. How is everyone's week going?


----------



## burner686 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey everyone. New to the community. Looks like theres a ton of great stuff on here. I recently just started my first outdoor grow. Not sure of the strain, from clone that I received from a friend. I have a picture that I will try to figure out how to post. I think i will start a new thread for that though so that i don't clutter this up.


----------



## dpappas510 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey rachel im daryn , so do u grow?!


----------



## burner686 (Aug 3, 2011)

heres a link to some pics of my first grow if youd like to check it out, comment or suggestions or whatever. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/452709-my-first-grow.html


----------



## Stillblazinit (Aug 3, 2011)

So im new here... wondering about a cheap grow i could do that would help me for my college apt. im sharing with all my smoker friends  so if anyone can help me here with some tips... im thinkin 
1. small grow tent, like this one for 4-8 plants? (not sure what strains yet...)http://www.amazon.com/Mylar-Reflective-Hydroponics-Hydro-Cabinet/dp/B003VWA5HM
2. LED!!!! i want to start using only LED and some cfls for a lil boost... other then that i need the LED's cheap and big. would i need a bigger than 240w blackstar with 3m? 
3. soil, nutes, how much to water in 3-5 gal buckets. 
4. adding peralite? supposedly 50/50 mixes can do you good.. 
5. fans on the weed and out of the tents at all times..
6. carbon filter on the exhaust (DIY) 
7. possible 4/4 veg/flower stages.. which means when i do the lighting itll go 18/6 20/4 respectively
8. depending if i pick autoflowering first or go for a regular strain or not i will go with supercropping and topping the regular ones. i also want to scrog or LST them ...

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK... i need some insight so i can effectively make beautiful green ganja for myself and my friends this year during school so i dont have to sell or or get a job lol ) thank you newb central..


----------



## SnowMonkey (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, I'm 

Figured I better introduce my self, I've recently started my first time grow which I hope its going ok its 5 weeks on friday..

So hello every body.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome Snow Monkey.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks... I like snow monkeys they have nice life sitting in hot springs all winter checking out the snowmonkets washing their fur  its hot I tells you....


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

hows things growers....


----------



## Anthony4201987 (Aug 4, 2011)

wus up everybody im a first timer with a small simple set up. i do however have a 600 watt hps mh light. im currently in the 3rd weeek of flowering. it looks damn good to me to be my first plant. i have it in fox farm ocean forest soil. let me now wat yall think. its to tall and wide for me to post pic on here it exceeds size limits


----------



## Atmosrxgroup (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello Friends,
This is Sean Ben. i am new to this forum and i am really happy to be here and part of this forum. i live at Fort Lauderdale. I also have an online business with the name [FONT=Cambria, serif]*AtmosRx. *[/FONT]


----------



## redtill (Aug 5, 2011)

Thought I'd introduce me self so here goes.The names Dean,36 years old,started smoking about 20 years ago.It all started with Thai stick weed & then moved on to Hashish until it became totally polluted & now Skunk.Came across this place when I'd got completely fed up smoking this mass produced shitty skunk,so @ some point soon I'm gonna have a go @ growing my own & this lools like the place to get the many answers to the questions I'm gonna be asking & please be gentle......


----------



## n0va59 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello i'm new here and having my 1st outdoor, balcony grow as we speak. I have 5 plants atm grown from bag seed (I want to learn 1st before buying fem seeds.)

I have a general question. I won't go into long details here about my grow but I have one female in flower now. My question is....I have been misting these babies daily (with water) and now one is in bloom. Should I still mist her leaves and forming buds ?

Here are some pics...


----------



## n0va59 (Aug 5, 2011)

they look good too me too...congrats noobie


----------



## beginnergrower2 (Aug 5, 2011)

this is new for me and im just wondering how to grow from just seeds planting soil.


----------



## bulgysmitty (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey everybody. Long time smoker, first time grower. Just planted a couple clones from a friend I got yesterday. I know I planted waaayy late but I wanted to put something in the ground to try to get a little smoke for the winter. Having problems with the little ones, they look wilted. Any thoughts?


----------



## hope full (Aug 5, 2011)

well this is very new, kinda sketched out security reasons... hope fully all go"s well


----------



## arcanegrow (Aug 8, 2011)

What Up everyone.. yep im new.. but im intensely curious as to how to go about a grow-op from start to end. Also if any1 could enlighten me about feminised seeds and non feminised seeds and the differences in growing them or direct me towards some reading material it'd be awesome thanks and happy growing.


----------



## johnholmesyo (Aug 8, 2011)

stupid cops, i had a few break up a party i was throwing, they walked around into my room and opened my closet, where i keep my grow area, they smelled the plant, touched it, looked at it and asked me what it was. I said cleome, because i am also growing some of that outside to make sure i have a cover. they believed it after checking the other plants. makes me wonder...


----------



## xMOONx (Aug 8, 2011)

*Hey everyone!! I just joined today after looking at many, many forums and this looked to be by far the best I've found. I'm a forever smoker and growing my 1st female. Gonna need alot of help to get through this.*


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

welcome to riu this thread will help u in anyway possible..it has alot of great growers on here that will listen and help in any way..peace..metasythn


----------



## {KushMeister} (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm getting ready for my first grow, looking for as much helpfull info and experienced advice as I can get... 

I have been reading some very useful info on these forums and figured "wth, sign up!".


----------



## indiana stones (Aug 8, 2011)

hi/ my name is bob. Does any body know anything about bubbleponics? 'cause I got the system and Im trying to figure out the best way to set it up...


----------



## entz (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello, RIU. I grew a single plant indoors last year that happened to be a lady and I'm about to start a more legitimate grow here within a few days. I already know how I will do most everything so I'm not really here to ask questions; I've been reading about growing for around six years I'd say. I plan on keeping a diary with pictures once everything is started and explain my setup/show it off. If any problems arise then I will hopefully have some help available from some interested and knowledgeable members. I really enjoy watching the plants grow and if my grow could inspire others or entertain then that'd be awesome.


----------



## entz (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello. I grew a single lady last year just to test it out and I'm about to start a more legitimate grow here within a few days. I already know how I will do most everything so I'm not really here to ask questions. I'd say I've been reading about growing for around six years.. So, I plan on keeping a diary with pictures once everything is started and explain my setup/show it off. If any problems arise then I will hopefully have some help available from some interested and knowledgeable members. In addition to possibly bettering my buds, the goal of my diary will be to entertain and maybe even inspire. My setup isn't expensive and anybody could do it so we'll see it will be doing any inspiring once it's all over. I am definitely ready to get my grow back on. I love to watch the things grow.  Later on RIU.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 9, 2011)

Whats up?! Doing my first grow now. I have four females 11 days into flower and 6 that are 2 weeks into veg. They are just random bag seed, but hopefully will be FIRE! I topped two and left two untopped. I am going to harvest one of each at all cloudy trichs, and the other two at 30-35% amber trichs. Good luck everyone! What an exciting thing! Growing your own medicine!! Peace


----------



## xMOONx (Aug 9, 2011)

* Does anyone else feel like they gonna have a nervous breakdown growin their 1st female? This more nerve rackin than real babies!*


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 9, 2011)

xMOONx said:


> * Does anyone else feel like they gonna have a nervous breakdown growin their 1st female? This more nerve rackin than real babies!*


YES! I just want harvest to come and get through the curing process!


----------



## 209whitebread (Aug 9, 2011)

need some help with nutes, any helpers out there


----------



## 209whitebread (Aug 9, 2011)

yaaaah im havn that same feeling


----------



## 0148chipie (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi to an awesome site,
started my first grow 7weeks ago auto super dwarf they have grown
80cent/mtr one planted in mirical grow and other was wests plus fed with biobiss veg then
biobiss bloom the one in m/g has gone quite yellow the buds look ok the other one in wests is really green with a few spots of yellow again buds ok i think every thing ok just flushed the one in m/g probly cut in week and a half let you no the outcome. Did try and post some pics but couldn't get it to work.


----------



## SonicNutrition (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Guys! New here, just tipping my hat. Can't wait to learn from all of you!


----------



## electric ladyland (Aug 10, 2011)

hi new grower here

great site!


----------



## Diamonds (Aug 10, 2011)

hey, I just signed up here because a friend of mine said this was the gold mine of info for growing. I'm trying to set up a grow in my closet for 2 plants max! Same friend is selling me a 250 watt light fixture so i can start. I'm reading a bunch of topics in the forums and everything seems so complex it's actually giving me a headache lol. I'd much appreciate it if anyone has any newbie tips that people often mess up on first time growing. thanks!


----------



## whats up (Aug 11, 2011)

hey i wanted to now how long does a plant outside take to finish from the first pistoles that show. thanks for any answers


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello, I'm shaggy. I recently moved to a green state. Below I have pictures of some Medical Marijuana, Lemon Skunk, from the clinic. And a picture of 3 plants that grew from a bag full of random seeds from when I lived down south. But I got some good corn so it should be good. 


Here's a link to my blog http://www.finshaggy.blogspot.com, I update about what strains I've been smoking every once in a while. I'm going to wait until after blooming to start posting the grow pictures.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey, it's not difficult at all. With a 250w light fixture two plants should THRIVE. You'll be fine. Make sure you give each plant a big enough pot, and water daily at first and at least 4 times a week later. Keep the light on for 24 hours at first, then after about two months, go ahead and switch to a 12hr/12hr cycle. They'll flower and in about 4-7 weeks you'll be ready to harvest. Also, males have little ball sacks that grow at the base of branches, females have sticks that grow out. The stick you would almost assume is kinda like a penis, but it's not that's the girls. And only girls will flower and make smokable buds. 

If you have any questions my blog is http://www.finshaggy.blogspot.com, just post questions in a comment on a picture. I also post about strains I've smoked on there and will eventually have grow pictures. If you need help I could give you more tips or show you pictures of a set up. Just let me know you issue. 
My names Shaggy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 12, 2011)

Outside plants will finish based on season, not when the pistol shows. Put a garbage bag over your plant for 24 hours to trick it into winter action, or wait till later in fall. The summer solstice already passed and it is time for plants to begin the flower and seeding process. Plants should bloom between August and October unprovoked. Hope this helped you. If you have other questions feel free to comment them on my blog, http://www.finshaggy.blogspot.com


----------



## don mega 420 (Aug 12, 2011)

anybody no why my stems are turning red my plants are barneys blueberry about 8 inch and starting to turn red and one plant is geting yellow leafs never had this problem before out of 6 grows its not the temp am using coco soil but no feeder yet could this be the problem?can anybody pls help me


----------



## weednublet (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, weednub here. What's up? I'm starting my first grow and I plan to do it just for myself. I'm looking forward to some help =D

I kinda wish I had better seeds for better yield but I'm too afraid of ordering online. I got a thread here, https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/455643-new-growing-advice-please-thank.html If anyone wants to help? That being said, hi everyone.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome weednublet. Glad you joined the RIU community. Looking forward to see your grow & offer any assistance you may need.


----------



## weednublet (Aug 13, 2011)

Much appreciated. I'm nervous and over eager.

Quick question though. Does anyone ever get busted through ISP searches and testimony through this site? I'm being a bit overly caution because I don't want my....tomatoes taken.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 13, 2011)

Nah man, ppl post Huge grows on here with little worry.. myself included. though im not claiming to do it "big" in anyway. but no, you do not need to worry.


----------



## weednublet (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha, good to know. I'm runnin proxies and shit lol. You never can be too careful, amirite?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 13, 2011)

Yessir.  over time you'll get more comfy.


----------



## weednublet (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is another question (I R FLOODING JOOR FORUMS WIF QUESTIONZ).

I'm using bagseed on some not quite schwag but not quite mids. What's the most abysmal outcome? The best? What I should expect as a first time grower? I was expecting a pound per plant but I understand that's not exactly reasonable.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

welcome to riu.u will find people on here that will give you great advice on anything you need to know and if you dont get the advice you are looking for there are plenty of threads off people that have had the same problem and could help.


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Kevin. I've got a lot of feedback already and I've only just joined scant hours ago. This is a wonderful resource. Now if only someone could tell me how to be patient and less eager, haha.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

if sumone could tell me that id be very grateful it like that with everyone i think..


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

I planted today and I'm like a hawk watching. This is my first grow too though.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

well good luck with it mate and pop by my thread anytime and ask anything you want or ask on this thread if you need answering to anything..peace bro..


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

My only question at the moment is about what kind of yield I can expect with miracle grow. How much per plant do you think?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

theres alot of people use miracle grow and it is thought that it burns the plants but i have never used it so cant comment on that and as for yeild you cant guess yeild it all depends on light s medium nutes and tlc but even then u cant predict,just grow the plants and take care of them and they will take care of you.


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there a way I can add something to level it out so it won't burn?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

im not sayin it will burn it some say they dont and some say they will just feed water for now the nutes are already added the plant will tell you when it need sumthing..


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

How can I tell what my plant wants? Like, if the leaves turn a little yellow, they need something but what? If she starts drooping, what does she need? Is that just something I'll have to ask when/if it happens?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

yea mate and take pics there is a great thread called marijuana plant problems if you have anything like that have a read of that and then if u still unsure post some pics and ask..make a thread with your grow and post pics..hit me up when u done it mate ill try help ya along the way..


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, why don't you send me some of those doggies nuts seeds haha. The ones you paid a million bucks for.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

lol..got one in my tent now from clone lol..


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol..got one in my tent now from clone lol..


I'm jelly bro. I'm using bagseed from schwag and just below mids. D: I'm broke. Without going into details that can narrow down who I am, I got hurt in the service and well, I'd have a card if I lived in the right state. So, yeah, super jelly.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

sorry to hear that mate..respect for service to your country..rep given..


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

So. I'm looking into next paycheck getting some big bud, specifically this http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dutch-passion-green-spirit-feminized/prod_275.html strain.

Know anything about it?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

for the same sort of price check these and u get 5 free heres the link ive grown them and like em..

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dinafem-seeds-critical-/prod_49.html


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> for the same sort of price check these and u get 5 free heres the link ive grown them and like em..
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dinafem-seeds-critical-/prod_49.html


Those are nice too. I was thinking about using colloidal silver once I find a good one that I really like, you know as a staple. What are your experiences with CS, if any?

For feminization of seeds, a lot of people talk about cloning but I only have one grow room and the clones need to vegg and the others would be flowering.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

you can put clones straite into flower once there rooted mate and as for silver never tried it but will be doin in the future..


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> you can put clones straite into flower once there rooted mate and as for silver never tried it but will be doin in the future..


That you're going to have to explain. A clone is a cutting from a plant that is about to flower, right? Well the plant is tiny as hell at that point, how could it support any flowering ?

Oh and we can talk here in my thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/455643-new-growing-advice-please-thank.html to keep this place less cluttered.


----------



## hippiganja14 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone!!!! The only question I have right now is, why don't my girls smell as potent in the 3rd week of flower? Input Appreciatedroll:


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 14, 2011)

Hippi, WELCOME ! && Don't worry man! Wait until about week 5-6 and the best way to get a little wiff is to rub a little of them Sexy Trichs on your finger then smell.  I would love to see your girls.


----------



## hippiganja14 (Aug 14, 2011)

I will try to post a few pics


----------



## liveD (Aug 14, 2011)

New CFL grower here. Have 1 plant in a pc box grow op with 2 CFLs although im not sure what size. The plant is about 1 and 1/2 weeks old I will try to post pictures asap. Any
Input would help. Thanks


----------



## liveD (Aug 14, 2011)

At a little over a week old. Sorry about the sideways pic.


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

She's a little yellow around the tips. What are you feeding her? What kind of soil is that?


----------



## liveD (Aug 14, 2011)

Its a mix a friend made up for me I believe it is Miracle Grow soil. Not sure what kind of nutes were added to the soil since im new at this and all but he told me he has had several good turn outs with this compost so I thought I would try it out. This is just bagseed from some schwag by the way. Just a little experiment of mine, nothing big. Not expecting much of a yield either but I am perfectly fine with that considering this is my first try with a limited amount of money invested as possible. And as far as t he yellowing around the tips, it was worse then that a couple of days ago but now its starting to slowly go away and the new leaves it is producing look great. My light schedule is 20-4 right now. As far as feeding the plant it is only getting water from the kitchen sink that I let sit out 24 hours in advance. Only nutes it is receiving is the nutes in the soil itself.


----------



## weednublet (Aug 14, 2011)

I too started with miracle grow. It's generally considered poor quality and the ferts in it wreck havoc with a poor seedling. You can still grow just fine, it wont be optimal though.
I could give you more help if you could tell me what kind of wattage your CFLs were and how many you had. You need to keep them ultra close to the plant, like an inch away.

Chlorine likes to burn the leaves like that, try leaving the water out a little bit longer or getting some PH neutralizing drops (Fish tank stuff) and it'll be fine. Careful not to add too much water because the water activates the neuts in the miracle grow and they don't -really- need neuts til they start to vegg.


----------



## liveD (Aug 14, 2011)

Well I have 2 CFLs I could maybe find out what wattage they are in the next few days or so I dont want to take the chance of disturbing the plant this early in the starting stage. But I do keep them close and my grow area is really small and I have the inside lined with reflecting material to optimize lighting. Maybe ill try leaving the water out a little bit longer maybe an extra day or 2. Im not really trying to get too advanced with this one since its my first grow and all. Just trying to get down the basics. But I do still appreciate any feedback.


----------



## stoltzy (Aug 15, 2011)

i have 4 mothers that wilted from me not watering. two are coming back but the other two are questionable. will they come back too???


----------



## dieselMarine (Aug 15, 2011)

Sup Guys U.S.Marine here thanks for having me..ill post some pics soon.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

welcome all new members to riu...


----------



## Anthony4201987 (Aug 15, 2011)

week 4 flowering total noob California Orange Bud smells like a fruit market. vegged 6 weeks 5'0ft tall of course it doubled its original size once flowering began


----------



## weednublet (Aug 15, 2011)

Like the hairs coming in on that third pic mate. Good work. =D


----------



## Anthony4201987 (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## Green shadow (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm Green shadow. I have just been authorized in the state of WA and need a good place to start learning.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

then this is the place welcome to riu..


----------



## dbgrow (Aug 16, 2011)

I am an old time growing enthusiast and assistant, who has moved not too long ago and is about to start back up. I don't do a whole lot of posting, I just do a whole lot of lurking, I will try to contribute to this forum as much as I can going forward as I don't see how I can ask for help without offering something first .

The only thing I have to offer right now, is not work of mine, but rather a pdf outlining Heath's Genius and pertinent questions as per his flooded tube grow. Over the next couple months I am building a space in my basement and will be going with this type of grow. The fast recirculation intrigues me as well as the hybrid NFT/DWC and low wattage usage for a high gpw.

I won't be posting pictures of my grow for a while as I am actually constructing a space in my basement. I will however be posting some plans and specs for the space I am consructing as I figure some of you may be interested in the space itself. I am in the process of designing and building a 6'6" tall liquour cabinet behind my makeshift bar that will be sliding out to reveal a hidden door for an enclosed grow room. Right now I have just done some rough in work, and am working on the cabinet itself and the mechanisms for locking. When I get done I will post a tutorial on a hidden sliding door. (only way I could think of it to work for my particular need). In the meantime enjoy Heath's genius, and hopefully he doesn't mind. I spent a lot of time on his thread and so much of it was needlessly polluted. As such I tried to compile all the useful information in the journal and trim it down to a nice neat pdf. A tribute to him even.

The PDF can be accessed here .


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks for joining and contributing to riu..and welcome..glad to have u on board..


----------



## sopboy86 (Aug 16, 2011)

hi, i'm growing outdoors and was trying to see if anybody could tell me if this is a boy or girl


----------



## sopboy86 (Aug 16, 2011)

hi, can anyone tell me the sex of this plant


----------



## cardinals7 (Aug 16, 2011)

hi im new here


----------



## cardinals7 (Aug 16, 2011)

i'm growing my own medicine
12 plants.. but I haave these brown caterpillars eating my little leave... what should i do?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

are u in uk if so get slug pellets i dont know what they have across the pond for it..welcome to riu new memebers..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

they look like bales could be male but wait a little longer.....


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all, another newbie....from the UK....female!
Just starting my second grow (the first turned out to be male but i kept it growing just for learning purposes, so technically this latest grow will hopefully be my first *successful* one). Got two feminised Northern Lights autos, so fingers crossed!
Doing it fairly ghetto - got a very sunny windowsill....with a bit of part-time 250w cfl when the weather isn't so good - it is the UK after all!!
Joined here mainly to get tips, all i've read so far has been very helpful. Looking forward to joining in, especially if/when my little girls start getting bigger!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

welcome by another uk member..welcome to riu,,


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## rainrence (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello everyone...ah yes...yet another newb...

"...and friends they may think it's a movement" ~Arlo Guthrie 

Anyway...glad to be here...learning a lot from my read thanks to all of you!

I am in the US and anxious to get started. I have started with a bag seed and she (I think) has been in a backyard container. She has been in soil for about 3 mos...not very big but hey...i'm learning...not sure what I will do with her other than use as an experiment...

Have many questions but will read more first to avoid redundancy 

Looking forward to hangin' with all of you for the duration...

rain


----------



## cardinals7 (Aug 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> are u in uk if so get slug pellets i dont know what they have across the pond for it..welcome to riu new memebers..


I'm in the us mate. do you know the manufacturer of these 'slug pellets'??


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

i dont but ill try and find alink in the us for ya..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

hope this helps...

http://www.weekendgardener.net/how-to/snails-slugs.htm


----------



## wvstoner (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey whats up everyone!!! Another newbie. Been smokin since '75. Never tried growin before. After a relocation, made it hard to find a hook up. Decided to take matters into my own ground. I live in the mountains, about 1/2 mile elevation. Only have 1 girl now. She's a good 6 ft. tall and very full. The buds are starting to form and I can see the little white "hairs" starting. She gets a solid 7 hours of direct sun. Daytime temp is mid 80's and 60 at night. How long will a typical flowering process take? Where do you find the will power to wait till there ready???


----------



## CTSwazi (Aug 17, 2011)

New here and just wanted to say hi  
So..... Hello!


----------



## CTSwazi (Aug 17, 2011)

wvstoner said:


> Hey whats up everyone!!! Another newbie. Been smokin since '75. Never tried growin before. After a relocation, made it hard to find a hook up. Decided to take matters into my own ground. I live in the mountains, about 1/2 mile elevation. Only have 1 girl now. She's a good 6 ft. tall and very full. The buds are starting to form and I can see the little white "hairs" starting. She gets a solid 7 hours of direct sun. Daytime temp is mid 80's and 60 at night. How long will a typical flowering process take? Where do you find the will power to wait till there ready???


Flowering time is strain-dependant.. But generally speaking you can expect 8 - 10 weeks until she's ripe  However, if she is on the sativa side of things, it could be more like 12. Hope that helps!


----------



## lou1960 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well u got a big waste of time if you don't get some serious nutrients maybe Hanna or fox farm nitrogen in veg state and Phosphate in flowering .depending where u live because u need min.16 hrs.a day of light in veg and 12/12 in flowering .also when u begin flowering watch for the males w/seeds n/g good luck Lou


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

hello new members and welcome to riu...


----------



## weednublet (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome new members. =D


----------



## TrueBlue69 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey All somewhat new here

Medical user from Washington State here looking forward to getting some good knowledge from everyone.

1st time grower, 6 girls 

3 - Veg X 60+ days
1 - Clone veg X 45 days
2 - clones veg x 1 week


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello, everyone! Captain Ahab here. 

Nice to meet you all!
New to the forum.

DISCLAIMER: Any information (especially related to Marijuana or any other Controlled Substance) relayed through the use of this or any other or any related website by any person(s) operating THIS PROFILE, "Captain Ahab," does not portray or relate to any real act, action, or activity of any actual person(s), whether a user of this profile "Captain Ahab," or mentioned as a third party; as such, all information posted or uploaded by the aforementioned person(s) using this profile, "Captain Ahab," is to be regarded as entirely fictional and hypothetical. Any photographs posted by any aforementioned person(s) or users of this profile, "Captain Ahab," (especially those depicting Marijuana or Cannabis or any other Controlled Substance) are hereby declared to be fictional (digitally altered or fabrcated), original (legally owned by the user of this profile and/or originally created by the user), or legally borrowed with permission from a third party.

That out of the way, I'm happy to meet some people who share my interests. 

I'm passionate about politics in my everyday life, but what I do here, and what I'll mostly talk about here, is a catharsis and a hobby to me, a place to escape the disgusting world of government, and enjoy something natural, clean, healthy, and steeped in science, biology, physiology, botany, craft, art, history, and religion.

I'm a busy guy sometimes, so my posting might seem sporadic at times, so bear with me- I'm not going anywhere.

I'm a relatively new grower; I'm working on my second grow at the moment with Nirvana's Bubblelicious and Ice. 

I'll start a new thread for my grow as soon I get some pictures sitchiated. Probably call it something like "Ahab's Nirvana Bubblelicious and Ice Soil Grow" and fill it with pictures and more about myself, and ask for advice. 

Everyone.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome to riu..and ill be joining your thread..gud to have you here..


----------



## ArabKush (Aug 19, 2011)

hi all, i am new here, but i was surfing this site for a month, so i thought i'll register so i can ask, learn and share experience , i started growing on 14th july 2011, 11 plants , 8 of them died only three survived, and then in august i added 4 more here is a pic


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome to riu..u will learn everything u need to know and things u didnt here..ure in the right place..welcome..


----------



## albsure (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. I do have a question about this site right off the bat. How do you post a profile picture? I don't see any instructions anywhere on how to do that. 
I've never grown before and I want to start my first grow about mid-October. I would like to start sooner than that but I'm going to be away for a week at the beginning of October. I want to start out with a small space grow and I want to do it as cheaply as possible, but not so cheap that I won't be successful; in other words I'll spend what I need to spend but I don't want to go hog wild on the funds in the beginning. I'm interested in the idea of CFL growing and I'm also interested in the SPROG, I think that's right, way of growing that I've read a little bit on. I welcome all help, advice, critiques and I hope to be able to do the same when I'm up and running and feel competent enough to do so. All suggestions on the set-up of a closet type of grow would be very welcome as well as all advice on what to do and on what not to do.
Would welcome everyone to stop by my profile to say hi and become friends. Cheers PS- Why am I labeled a Stranger under my name and what do I have to do to lose the Stranger label? I came here to make friends and learn how to grow so I really don't like the"Stranger" label.


----------



## CTSwazi (Aug 19, 2011)

albsure said:


> Hello everyone. I do have a question about this site right off the bat. How do you post a profile picture? I don't see any instructions anywhere on how to do that.
> I've never grown before and I want to start my first grow about mid-October. I would like to start sooner than that but I'm going to be away for a week at the beginning of October. I want to start out with a small space grow and I want to do it as cheaply as possible, but not so cheap that I won't be successful; in other words I'll spend what I need to spend but I don't want to go hog wild on the funds in the beginning. I'm interested in the idea of CFL growing and I'm also interested in the SPROG, I think that's right, way of growing that I've read a little bit on. I welcome all help, advice, critiques and I hope to be able to do the same when I'm up and running and feel competent enough to do so. All suggestions on the set-up of a closet type of grow would be very welcome as well as all advice on what to do and on what not to do.
> Would welcome everyone to stop by my profile to say hi and become friends. Cheers PS- Why am I labeled a Stranger under my name and what do I have to do to lose the Stranger label? I came here to make friends and learn how to grow so I really don't like the"Stranger" label.


Welcome  To set your Avatar and Profile pic just click on My Rollitup.. Top righthand corner. Happy posting!

Oh.. btw, you may want to consider T5 lamps for a budget grow.. bulbs/tubes are on par with CFL price-wise and you can switch spectrum for Veg & Flower.. Very low heat output as well.


----------



## NturalStateGrower (Aug 19, 2011)

This is my second year growing, but last year was a bust. My plants are about 12 weeks and are outside. they are about 4 1/2 feet and are females. I got excited when i noticed white hairs? well at least i hope thats what they are. Friend says they are far along for this time of year and they smell amazing!!! tell me what you think


----------



## albsure (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks CTSwazi for your help. I'll keep that in mind for the T5 lamps.


----------



## IBROXY (Aug 19, 2011)

WE are just strating a hydro garden and using 6" rockwool cubes, how often do we need to water and how much for ebb and flo sytem


----------



## greeniegal (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone, peace and grow green


----------



## greeniegal (Aug 19, 2011)

well dear, you need to give it food a bit, and acids that produce roots, yes you can even root a leaf, have a book that shows how, but you need to be deligent, and giveit low light high humidity for the first few days. Sorry it happens. Mine fell over and they still popped up cause I stuck them back in the humidity dome. When you put them in the dome they do very well also it matter what cutting you take, it should be strong and have lots of calcium, and growing, some say from top some say from bottom, it's a weed just has to be firm and growing. I got a 1 inch clone off my red baby in the yard, and it is doing great.


----------



## chernobong (Aug 19, 2011)

hellow im jeff this is my first grow first post ,, heres my girlz i have 4 flowering and 4 veging outdoors after battling everything from ph to nutes now the borgs have attacked after a 4 day vacation used tobacco tea this morning looks like its working i feel better now about the buggers .... i think i have a purps thats way into 3 weeks budding just started showing trichs ,,,, and the others are sativa and kush mix i think flowering more slowere i have lst them prruned them bound and gagged them exsperimented with em hope to get one male for pollen but out of the 16 plants the 10 i let live are all females so far ......glad that sweatin is over


----------



## chernobong (Aug 19, 2011)

View attachment 1743844View attachment 1743843View attachment 1743842i View attachment 1743839think they are gonna take off in 2 weeks , lookin good ,,, mine have realy started to flower now still sumer in norcal.... check em out but they are small biggest one i didint tie down the center on is maybe 4 ft View attachment 1743838


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 20, 2011)

very nice and welcome to the riu...


----------



## Dil (Aug 20, 2011)

hello people  im new to this game and this site been registered for while tho :s will be trying my first soon and probably need some of your help lol


----------



## sopboy86 (Aug 20, 2011)

hi, i just started outdoor growing, if i'm not mistaken this is a girl right? can use all the help i can get


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes man looks like some nice pistils their on the 1st two pix. Welcome to the site. 


sopboy86 said:


> View attachment 1744373View attachment 1744372hi, i just started outdoor growing, if i'm not mistaken this is a girl right? can use all the help i can get


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 20, 2011)

definate female


----------



## sopboy86 (Aug 20, 2011)

that's great news, can't wait to see it fully grown. another question, that was only at the top of my plant, how long will it take before i see that all over my plant?


----------



## billb (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello people I have been here now and then been growing about 12 years and still learning....I love to clone and clone some more.... Happy to say Hi  Grow on


----------



## GFUNK412 (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone know how to post pics from an iPad2.


----------



## NturalStateGrower (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anybody have any advice or idea what i have???


----------



## liveD (Aug 21, 2011)

<b><b>
Im back and about 3 weeks into my grow. Im going to have to emergency move my plant to another place because the smell is getting out of hand. Would it do any serious damage to the plant if i changed up the hours of the light cycle because its going to a friends and he has a different schedule then i do. Is it ok for a plant to miss a few hours of lighting during the usual lighting period. Have been doing 20/4 and want to contiune to do so but lights will have to go off for 4-5 hours during moving stage. Heres a pic of what she looks like.
​</b></b>


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

the plant is fine in veg stage light schedules dont matter as much just aslong they dont happen on the regular..its the flowering stage thats were it matters..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to riu all new members..


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Aug 21, 2011)

whats up riu, been a member for a minute but never formally introduced myself, how rude of me. Putting together a recirculating dwc tent so you guys are going to be seeing me around here a lot. i have a shitload of homework and studying to do before then though. hoping to be up and rocking by the beginning of oct. im a long time grower but mostly outdoor with the exception of a few plants i grew in a closet when i was younger. but i have been in the grow scene most of my adult life and i have friends in the indoor game. i cant wait to get started and i hope to get a lot of support from this awesome forum. in return i will do my best to be an asset to this forum and help others when the opportunity presents itself.

thanks riu, have a bitching day.....


----------



## sopboy86 (Aug 21, 2011)

i'm only seeing pistils on the very top of my plant, im growing outside so is that normal? if so when will i see the rest of my plant do the same thing? One more question...is seeing the pistils the start of the flowering period?


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Aug 21, 2011)

yes your plant has started its flowering cycle. depending on the strain she should finish up in about 7 weeks.


----------



## xxnickbxx89 (Aug 21, 2011)

hey everyone. The names nick. I am newly registered to this site and new to growing m.j. as well. I spent ALOT of time googling all the info i could to learn as much as possible and realized that this website was always in the top 5 links with an accurate answer to my question lol. i figured its that way for a reason huh? I just started an indoor grow and am most likely gonna need some help, guidance, and maybe some tips n tricks along the way. "What better place than here?" i thought to myself. well thank you for the time, and i look forward to using this website to its fullest potential. peace out everyone.


----------



## TogTokes (Aug 22, 2011)

xxnickbxx89 said:


> hey everyone. The names nick. I am newly registered to this site and new to growing m.j. as well. I spent ALOT of time googling all the info i could to learn as much as possible and realized that this website was always in the top 5 links with an accurate answer to my question lol. i figured its that way for a reason huh? I just started an indoor grow and am most likely gonna need some help, guidance, and maybe some tips n tricks along the way. "What better place than here?" i thought to myself. well thank you for the time, and i look forward to using this website to its fullest potential. peace out everyone.


 Same deal here, a new med patient as well though, can grow up to 15 plants where i am. So thanks for the site.


----------



## maritimekid420 (Aug 22, 2011)

whats going on everybody im new to rollitup and just have a few questions i cant find the answers for and i'm hoping you fine ppl will be able to give me the answers that im looking for. question is i have a clone growing that i am growing which was givin to me by a friend and have no clue what strain it is or its flowering times . im using a sunblaster 125w envirolight with 4- 100watt 2700k cfls. . my plant is 442 days into flowering its looking really nice but most of the pistils have turned red . im assuming this is due to my temps i cant get below 31c when lights are on ive been using heavy harvest advanced nutes i know there for outdoor but thats all i could get due to lack of funds . question is 42 days of flowering hairs are mostly red i dont know when it will be finished i cant find a hand held microscope anywheres in my area and i just dont wanna pick to early and i also dont wanna pick to late . i dont have any pics cause my cam wont take good shots . if anyone has any info they could give me it would be geatly appreciated


----------



## maritimekid420 (Aug 22, 2011)

42 days flowering sorry a lil stoned


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome new members of riu...


----------



## BowlPack420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here. I'm an avid Cannabis user, however, I'm going to have to wait a few years until I can start growing at all. Mainly because I'm still living at home. Once I go to college, my friend and I are going to start an indoor grow. I'd figure that I'd use the next couple of years to learn everything inside and out for growing Marijuana and I might even start messing around with Hydroponics with regular vegetables like tomatoes and lettuce just to learn.

I love Cannabis and am amazed by its potential, I am for legalization not only medicinally but recreationally, and willing to devote my life to this herb and will fight for people's rights to use it. I want to grow mainly because it interests me and I agree with Danny Danko that every person should grow and I hope to see the day where weed is just a typical run of the mill crop that we use in our everyday lives.


----------



## outlier (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

Great forum you have here. I love browsing and drooling over the sweet, sweet pics you people post of your babies. Great work, I just love it.

I'm a medicinal user from Australia. Just about to start my first indoor grow with a 250w HPS. Just a plant (or two to start with) at a time to keep me supplied. Have a few questions that I'll post in its own thread.

Keep up the great work with all your pics, tips and tricks, I have learnt so much already.

Time for a hottie


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

welcome to riu...


----------



## greeneyez69 (Aug 23, 2011)

checkin' in -sayin high
great site you got here---I'm looking to start a grow and need all the info I can get.Cheers
g69


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

you will get it nere welcome..


----------



## msbeauty (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello Everyone, Let me introduce myself. You have MsBeauty on the block from the the D as in Motor city.Thanks for leting me be a part of the rollitup crew.


----------



## ArabKush (Aug 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> welcome to riu..u will learn everything u need to know and things u didnt here..ure in the right place..welcome..



thanx mate, since i joined i learned a lot about , fimming, topping, lsting, and more, things i would never have learnd by my self

and now am experimenting with these techniques


----------



## moonshine billy (Aug 23, 2011)

hey everyone , just about to start purchasing stuff for my 1st hyrdo setup , had a good crop outside last year but it took to damn long, time to join the big boys .recently aquired a couple of seeds (1 northen lights 1 white widow) going to try read up as much as i can before i post a thread -just saying hi and thx to all for your help so far!


----------



## DonQ (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello friends (in my best John McCain). Joined a few weeks back, repping the city beautiful. Started construction on my box, received the Afghan Kush from attitude. Can u believe I lost my first seed package somewhere in my house? It'll turn up one day growing out of my pants pocket one day LOL. Anyhow, "respect"!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-936.html

18 carrot bong plus plant updates/seed arrival..

welcome to riu..


----------



## daddyganga (Aug 23, 2011)

any 1 online need some advice on when should crop off n i think i have a problem my bud leaves r curling upward could it be from 2 much heat r less heat its not just curling at the end but even the edges of the leave r curling i can post pics so u can tell me when i neeed 2 crop but there 4 days old n the curlings not on them so some 1 plz try take a guess what could be wrong there about 6 n half weeks in 2 flower in hydro with bubbles with 60 watt hps lighting if u can guess how long by me putting pics up let me no n ill post them tnks


----------



## MrW (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello, i'm a new user here and having problems viewing images in threads cause i don't have access, when/how do i get access?


----------



## albsure (Aug 24, 2011)

@Mr.Football420 Welcome brother. Looks like we'll be starting about the same time. It will interesting to compare notes. Good luck.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

welcome to riu..


----------



## Twistedboybase (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about growing either auto berry (fem) or aphrodite as my first grow.. Can anyone help me decide?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

auto berry mate..


----------



## chernobong (Aug 24, 2011)

was up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you all know this site is BETTER than any porn site ,, PORN IS A EASY GET HARD BLOW OFF SOME STEAM ,,CLEAN UP AND CRASH OUT .... THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE JUST KEEPS ME GOIN AND GOIN ,,,, ADDICTED


----------



## masterkush20 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, I'm knew and I was wondering why I don't have access to the security/selling/buying forums? I activated my account and idk what's wrong.


----------



## Green banana (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been smoking now for over 14 years, and it never occured to me to start growing my own herbs, mainly due to the fact that I have no idea how to.

So I came across this forum by chance and after having a brief nosey around I can't believe some the buds being grown out there. Truly amazing! Some of the best buds I have ever seen.

I shall take my time reading through the threads and getting as much knowledge and info on how to.

Please exude my ignorance if I start asking the most basic of questions as I really have no idea how to go about doing this.

My plans are to do a 4 plant grow and hopefully keep it going all year round for personal use only.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## addboy (Aug 24, 2011)

new to the game. I am 4 weeks into flowering on my first grow and loving every minute of it.


----------



## xadamx (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, all...I'm also new to the game, both growing and smoking...my first taste was from my first grow! I have one grow of Purple Kush under my belt and, currently, I'm vegging four plants...one each of sour diesel, lemon kush, grapefruit, and bubblegum. I was curious to see how they all grew and progressed, and tasted! I've been lurking around here and absorbing a lot of knowledge for quite a while now, it's about time I joined up! I attached a picture of my current babies and a couple from my first harvest...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

nice first pics..welcome to riu..


----------



## ArabKush (Aug 24, 2011)

wow, i like, do you have a journal of what you did to achieve these fine buds


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

hit the signature at the bottom of the post for the daily updates..


----------



## rugerangel (Aug 25, 2011)

hello, im a new member here. i just want to promote the website for my product. see if interested.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

welcome to riu...


----------



## tripdawg420 (Aug 25, 2011)

im new here hoping you guys can help with my first grow


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

no probs mate hit my signature..welcome to riu..


----------



## Anthony4201987 (Aug 26, 2011)

xadamx said:


> Hi, all...I'm also new to the game, both growing and smoking...my first taste was from my first grow! I have one grow of Purple Kush under my belt and, currently, I'm vegging four plants...one each of sour diesel, lemon kush, grapefruit, and bubblegum. I was curious to see how they all grew and progressed, and tasted! I've been lurking around here and absorbing a lot of knowledge for quite a while now, it's about time I joined up! I attached a picture of my current babies and a couple from my first harvest...
> 
> View attachment 1751817View attachment 1751818View attachment 1751819


 shit looks good bro fat budz


----------



## mr.mike1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this. I smoked years and years ago,but I haven't for a long time. I've missed it and planning on gettting back into it. I'm in the process of getting my grow room ready. I'm going to have a bunch of questions and I'm hoping that all of you can give me some answers. Thanks!


----------



## rvd2112 (Aug 26, 2011)

High,just finished gro room,but will have to wait til after Irene to actually get "growing".Hope everybody stays safe during this crap )))


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

if you have any bud pics post em in the new thread i made growers..

ultimate collection of buds...


----------



## Rubiks (Aug 26, 2011)

New to the site, new to growing. Looking for some help to set up a Grow Box. If anyone can point me in the right direction, it'd be most appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## jonyblaze (Aug 26, 2011)

hi everyone . i sapose im a newbee. working on my 3rd harvest ,indoor grower .im so hooked to this new hobby i have so many qeustions i dont kno were to start .come say hi to a wv country boy and we can share some grow knolege . ttul


----------



## jonyblaze (Aug 26, 2011)

whats the deal with that grow box maybe i can help.


----------



## Josephous (Aug 26, 2011)

New to the site. Relatively new to my Hobby. I was curious if anyone in here has messed weith any AF's (auto flowering)? I wass curious if anyone has and if so if they have used chem. or not? ANy input would be greatly appreciated. Later


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

welcome new members.


----------



## jonyblaze (Aug 26, 2011)

dont over water thats the most common mistake people make on there first gro .you said it was outdoors ? the rain will help . let the plant tell you its thirsty before watering it . the leaves will droop badly . now ya no


----------



## smokeymtn (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello. New to this site and 'farming' will be gleaning all the info I can and hopefully starting soon. Till then.


----------



## medmanjoe (Aug 26, 2011)

hello all been a silent voice here so far. wanted to say and tell everyone about my grow. first round started in a window at at the end of winter ouy of 7 ended up with two females, and a female dominant hermie. then i built a 4 by 8 box 7 foot tall with 10 4 foot flourescent bulbs. the plants were stressed in the begining because they weren't started right. now i have a small nursery box where i have 2 blueberrys, 1 bubblegum, and 5 mysterys all are doing fantastic thanks to everybodys info here and other sources so thanks everyone will keep everybody posted getting ready to get a hps for flowering and use the flourescent lights strictlly for veg. the buds i ended up with have seeds but because of the hermie pollen i think i should have feminized seed will experiment with them and let everyone know. learn from your mistakes to make it better. thanks again everyone.


----------



## StonedFlyFromLatvia (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello, can i use Atami cocomax a&b to soil ?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome guys. Hope you find the site helpful!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

welcome to riu..


----------



## EMWUZX (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> welcome to riu..


Welcome to Rollitup.org where we have all your cannaneeds 

See, you have to do it with a passion


----------



## StonedFlyFromLatvia (Aug 28, 2011)

StonedFlyFromLatvia said:


> Hello, can i use Atami cocomax a&b to soil ?


Please someone help me. Because my girls is in 3 week. And i dont have money for good soil nutriens.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

whats the problem...


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello.

Don't think I ever formally introduced myself. 

Just been lurking.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

welcome to riu..ull find out alot from this site...


----------



## dellamore (Aug 28, 2011)

New to the forum here - I'm a girl that likes to grow! Only on my third right now but have been keeping an extensive grow journal of my NYCD I'd like to share with the community at some point and try to help new growers with simple questions. RIU has helped me a lot through my grows and knowledge of MMJ. Hello from SoCal...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

welcome to riu all the input u can give will only benefit riu..thanks for becoming a member..if you want to take a look at my grow hit my signature..


----------



## geturgrowon (Aug 28, 2011)

hey does anyone know when harvesting ur yeild can u use a dehydrator for ur buds when ur in the curing after u have hang all of the buds


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you attempting to dry your buds faster than normal?


----------



## geturgrowon (Aug 28, 2011)

hey everyone im new to this soo if u have some wise wisdom that you would be so kind to share that would be great 
im from Canada and is looking to make friends and to share pic on how our plants are doing so give me a shout


----------



## geturgrowon (Aug 28, 2011)

umm yeah , no i just tho i would be able to do that in stead of putting my buds in jars and what not u know the how whole curing process l


RawBudzski said:


> Are you attempting to dry your buds faster than normal?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

no just hang and jar thats the best way..


----------



## schtrudel (Aug 29, 2011)

hello, names schtrudel. i come from a backwater country in europe ( guess it ) 
im a new grower and i want to become a part of the comunity. 
Your guides helped me a lot and i, in return, will help someone else with the knowledge i've gathered from here. 
thank you


----------



## Shaggy873 (Aug 30, 2011)

hey i havent even began growing my plant but id like to because ive been spending my entire paycheck on bud. (from lack of a middy guy) but ive got about 10-15 seeds from some mids i got a while back, some kush, and the local dank. advise me please.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

get em germinated u need lights and soilmunless it outdoor then just germinate leave in a small pot for a couple of week then plant in ground or transplant into another bigger pot..welcome to riu


----------



## ggking (Aug 30, 2011)

hey yeah I'm all about the growing natural shit...but if you can produce stuff chemically i find it okay for the connectivity of the brain. for sure natural stuff is way better...but society has dubbed the rights of individuals to satisfy the group as a whole and eliminate natural substance. why else would synthetic cannabinoids be legal? I'm totally against the satisfaction of the collective and regulate the natural substance to the potential of war. The rights of so many individuals have been confiscated in the mask of of the truth. I know its harsh but we need to bond together and take up what knowledge/strength we have and fight. If we are not fighting... were is our strength coming from? Its a psychological war and beyond. We need to gather strength as a whole and eliminate any opposing forces just like the government has done to us. All in all its an eye for an eye. I had to edit because when you take someones tooth they don't play fair
TO ANSWER THE QUESTION, No to the dehydrator! The buds need to cure at a slow and steady pace! If not the trichomes will be damaged! This will result in sufficient potency loss. Never put your buds in a dehydrator! If you do its like putting your soldiers in the gas chamber!


----------



## NaturalLiving (Aug 30, 2011)

Alright then since this is the newcomers thread I will go ahead and drop my first post here. I have not yet grown any plants on my own but I have built stealth boxes for friends in the past. I live in an area where finding anything of good quality (Midies-Fire) for any less than an arm and a leg is a real treat. It is because of this I have joined the forum as it seems to have a wealth of knowledge on growing which I do not. I intend on making a grow journal and being a fairly active member once I begin my project. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## Greenmark (Aug 31, 2011)

Newbie here, good stuff I've already learned alot.


----------



## thesmellycheese (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello all, new to the site. Looking to research and learn everything I can before I grow my 1st crop. Seems to be a great friendly place with lots of great info here.


----------



## rozieb (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have been lurking around the formus trying to learn a bit from you guys.I have posted a video of my outdoor plant but have no idea where it is now and really needed some question asked.


----------



## jaycapp (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Guys

I am about to attempt my first indoor grow. After some minor hiccups I think i have my indoor grow room set up. What I am confused about is the nutrients. I have had a look at the Lucas formula and have brought Flora Micro (hard water) and Flora Bloom (not the easiest stuff to get hold of where I am from). I am growing in coco. What I need to know is what should the ph of the water be? should I just buy bottle water? how often must I add nutrients? How often do I need to test the pH of the water in the reseviour? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome to riu new members


----------



## elnene (Aug 31, 2011)

hello i am a cannabis grower from argentina, been growing indoors for about 5 years now all organic method for personal use only.
cheers


----------



## rvd2112 (Aug 31, 2011)

Still chances of intermitent power outages and plenty of areas without power,Just have to wait it out I guess.At least I have power but there's quite a few who don't and are going to lose everything 8(((


----------



## jmtz (Aug 31, 2011)

hi everyone nice page
righ here 

i got this BIG problem
yesterday i dont now if it was an animal or
someone that take off my top plants of my plant
it looks damage bad what can i do 2 help it or what could happend
to the plant im worrie bad );


----------



## elnene (Sep 1, 2011)

jmtz said:


> hi everyone nice page
> righ here
> 
> i got this BIG problem
> ...


 cats love cannabis, dont worry if its just the top, just tell your plants you pruned them


----------



## ttyler27 (Sep 1, 2011)

where can i order my seeds from with visa prepaid card from walmart i have tried 3 sites and it say i can only use that card in the usa


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

have u tried attitude...


----------



## thcftw (Sep 1, 2011)

hi everyone ,i am first time grower from Croatia,nice forum here i will make a new thread with some pictures.hope you will give me some advices 
cheers


----------



## oilily (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for some advice but not sure how to go about it. Can anyone help?


----------



## glitterollie (Sep 1, 2011)

hi everyone. i'm new here. i'm getting ready to start my first indoor grow and i'm very excited but i have a lot to learn. glad i have all of the knowledgable people here to help <3


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

welcome to riu new members...


----------



## swishsam (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi guys, been reading a lot of threads and just starting my first grow (link in sig)
This forum has been fantastic, wouldn't have gotten started without you guys.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 2, 2011)

Sup yallz. ..Im new. .Been doing this for a few years ever since i had liver cancer....i own a pharmacy also so if there's any other sickies out there or anyone with drug questions. .Compounding questions or medical equipment...im here for yaz. ..If i don't know the answer one of my employees certainly will..just wanted to say...im here for anyone who needs help


----------



## RyDub69 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sup ppl not a grower just a lover of the green


----------



## sharav (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi I am new on this website and I am looking for THC extract from marijuana for my wife who was diagnosed with brain cancer. Please help I read that this is number one in treatments for those diseases . Where can I buy this extract ?
I am living in Chicago


----------



## ganja father (Sep 4, 2011)

nO FUK U
!!!!!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 4, 2011)

sharav said:


> Hi I am new on this website and I am looking for THC extract from marijuana for my wife who was diagnosed with brain cancer. Please help I read that this is number one in treatments for those diseases . Where can I buy this extract ?
> I am living in Chicago


Michigan is the closest state to you that has a medical marihuana law, is moving an option for you?

What you are referring to is Rick Simpsons Oil and the recipe for making it is readily available, do a search for "Run from the cure". Unfortunately the Illinois Legislature has not passed a medical marihuana law. Contact Julie Falco at Illinois NORML to find out how you can get involved. VV


----------



## Rokynutz (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey everyone, roky the newb here, looking forward to all the advice iwill be taking while learning. i will be posting garden from start(building the rooms) to finish. hope everyone is going to follow at some point


----------



## liveD (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello all. I am back after about a month into my grow and I decided that after about 2 and a half weeks into my grow that I would move my plant outside because of odor purposes. I have a picture to post below of how my plant has been fairing since its been outside. I have used no nutrients besides the ones I used to make up my compost. No nutrients mixed with my watering or nothing like that. It seems as though the lower part of my plant is starting to grow small but extra branches if I am not mistaking. Any input on how I am doing would be great. When should I expect to see the sex of my plant. (No signs of seed sacks yet just new branches and small leaves).


----------



## SnakeInTheGrass42 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yo  Just sayin High! From GC, (bluntcheefah42). Expanding my horizons


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 5, 2011)

*What is going on guys glad you're here with the RIU community.!!.*
 If you have any questions feel free to ask, hope to see some green from you all in the future. <3


----------



## twobrothers (Sep 6, 2011)

first time grower here..just wondering what people are using for nutrients in their hydro setup...and is switching bulbs gonna make a WHOLE LOTTA difference or just some?


----------



## xzackly (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been growing off and on for years. It's what I really love to do, and am not happy unless I have a few things simmering away discretely. As a fun first post, I thought I would post some pictures of 13 plants that I have recently taken in from my friend's backyard, and am rehabing them to eek out as much burn as possible. I'm limited in the available space I have in my primary garden: I maintain an 10 x 10 room, with 2000w HPS, and a 4 x 4 x 4 cube I built in one corner equipped with a 600w MH to veg. In this room I am growing 12 Afgooey plants in 5 gallon buckets, using Subcool's organic super soil method.

I live in a state that has a thriving medical community. One of my good friends is a really nice guy, but not the best botanist around. He also is dirt-farmer poor, and so he is often doing things the best he can vs. what _should _be done. He had a few too many clones in 1 gallon grow bags. They had been sitting on a bench in his backyard and were packed way too closely together. In addition, the plants were in some unidentified organic soil, but had never been fed anything other than plain water. The end result is a bunch of tall, fairly skinny ladies without a lot of developed undergrowth. These plants absurdly root bound. You could never tell by looking at them, but these plants were veged outside in direct southern exposure for _two and a half months, _and only achieved about 15 inches on average, with limited or no under-branching. Its bad advice to transplant a plant during flowering, so I decided to just let it ride on this front. To make the most of the top colas I was pretty aggressive in trimming back any yellowing or poorly placed foliage, as well as small bud sites low on the plant. The look promising now, but they just never produce enough in the end for me. Also by culling these we are directing energy to the top of the plant. 

The plants have now been inside about 4 days, and I am working on getting them healthy. Although the plants have been budding outdoors for about two and a half weeks, plants don't bud as quickly outdoors because the days do not quickly change in length as dramatically as when one immediately switches from veging 24/7 or 18/6 to flowering at 12/12 or even 10/14.
So lets take a look at the set backs:

First, bad veging. The containers are just too small, and the plants were too tightly packed together. Ideally these would be in a container 2 to 3 times this large or bigger. Big roots = big buds. Also, they were never fed until a week in to flower, and then given a light feed of liquid guano. This is a little later than ideal, where you would want to get high phosphorous fetilizer in as soon as you started to flower.

Second, they're nutrient deficient. The Pacific NW has had an unusually rainy summer that has only recently turned warm. This means many nutrients, like heavy iron, and highly soluble magnesium have been flushed from the soil. Also, the plant is just sitting in stagnant mush, and this also sucks since roots love oxygen. 

The plants are showing evidence of deficiencies by displaying symptoms of interveinal chlorosys- a lightening of the areas between veins on the leaves. In addition, many leaves are showing pale 'splotches' pointing to a slight manganese (Mn) deficiency, also new growth is pale which points to an iron deficiency (Fe). Most troubling is widespread pale leaves which are a strong indication of a magnesium (Mg) deficiency. Chlorophyll, is what makes plants green, and it is also plant 'blood' playing a central role in the hydraulic movement of water, nutrients, and enzymes throughout the plant. Human blood, _hemoglobin_, is bound centrally by an iron molecule. Human blood and plant blood are remarkably similar, made most distinct by this difference in iron vs. magnesium being the central element. 

Yesterday was 8 days since their first and only feeding. First thing, I scratched about a teaspoon of agricultural lime in to the top three inches of soil. This is about .30 a pound at my local supply shop, and available in bulk. In organic gardens it breaks down slowly and help add acidity to soil. 

My main fertilizer ingredient will continue to be bat guano, which I will liquefy myself with an immersion blender, also adding oxygen in the process. I will use varying amounts. This feeding will get about 1/4 cup per gallon. Bate guano is basic (on the base side of the pH scale), so the lime will help counter this if I choose feed aggressively. Bat guano is high in phosphorous, and rates at 0-5-0.

In addition, I will add about a 1/4 tsp of leonardite based humic acid per gallon of water, which is also acidic. Humic acids key ingredient is potassium hydroxide, and rates 0-0-10. Most importantly, it is packed with trace minerals and help build a strong soil. Humic acid is basically compost juice, and is available dry as well. I am using a dry form which is based on a type of coal. Humic acid doesn't need to be applied with every watering, and if I am the one potting a plant I generally just mix it in with the soil at a rate of about a tablespoon or two per 6 bags (yes, that little).

To address the general deficiencies I am going to use Botanicare CalMag+. It's a great supplement that can be used in small doses with every watering, and will flat out prevent just about any common deficiencies you will encounter, as long as you are using good soil. It's about $15 a qt., and is given at 1 - 2 tsp. per gallon. 

And finally, the plants receive Advanced Nutrients Bud Candy. This is my one splurge for this grow at about $30.00 a liter, but aside from being a great source of magnesium it is also based from sugars derived from molasses. It gives you that sugary carbohydrate boost without the prunish dried fruit smells that it tends to lend your buds. I have to be careful with this application because I am already providing magnesium in the CalMag+ supplement, and by providing too much of one micronutrient I can cause deficiencies with others.

I am finishing these plants old skool style  right in my bedroom next to my wifes side of the bed. The bedroom is air conditioned with a 5,000 BTU window unit directly across from the closet I am using. I use two box fans hanging from chains at the top of the closet door for airflow; one points in, one out. I am able to keep a canopy temperature of 71 degrees F, at a rH of 40%, and its nearly 100 degrees out tomorrow. The whole thing runs off a 600w digital ballast, a gull wing reflector, an old power strip and a $6 timer. I created a black plastic curtain with 3mm plastic from the hardware store, and 5 ft. of Velcro tape from the craft store. This in addition to the closets original white flexible curtain style door makes a great light proof barrier. I already owned the light, fans and power strip - so the whole set up cost me about $6.00. The chain that you see in the pictures is used to hang HVAC ducting, and I happened to have a roll of it from my main garden left over. Twine could be used instead. 

Ill post pictures of my main garden soon. The plants are still vegetating until 9/15/11 at which point Ill throw them over. I land just under 3 lbs from 2000w every 8 weeks. I just might keep this closet thing going for a while for some trophy colas. J


----------



## Green Please (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am new to growing and I am using 5 gal buckets with potting soil outdoor and I have been using fish fertilizer. Please send me a friend request.


----------



## xzackly (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks good, my man! Looks like you have a teeny bit of nute burn (burnt tips on fan leaves) but I certainly did on my first grow too! Very nice cola, looks tasty.


----------



## xzackly (Sep 7, 2011)

liveD said:


> Hello all. I am back after about a month into my grow and I decided that after about 2 and a half weeks into my grow that I would move my plant outside because of odor purposes. I have a picture to post below of how my plant has been fairing since its been outside. I have used no nutrients besides the ones I used to make up my compost. No nutrients mixed with my watering or nothing like that. It seems as though the lower part of my plant is starting to grow small but extra branches if I am not mistaking. Any input on how I am doing would be great. When should I expect to see the sex of my plant. (No signs of seed sacks yet just new branches and small leaves).
> View attachment 1770760


It's all dependent on photoperiod. If they were veging inside before you put them out, expect about 10 to 14 days or so for anything definitive. Make sure you are using a good high phosphorous fertilizer to help them kick over in to budding faster and get better development! Make sure it gets as much light as possible and don't over water. As those small side branches you're noticing grow longer, you can tie them down and stake them to pull them away from the main body of the plant to help everything get better light. Good growing, and don't forget to flush your fertilizer at least two weeks with 4 times your contaiers volume in water. Enjoy!


----------



## Noods (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi everyone! I've been a lurker for a while (sorry if you hate lurkers, some of us do have our reasons, though) just trying to get smart and I have found a LOT of helpful info here. I hope I can figure out how to start a journal and post pics 'cuz I got an Easy Ryder seed in a glass getting hydrated right now and I'm putting it to soil as soon as I'm done here... Thanks for all the help in getting me smart RIU!!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Sep 7, 2011)

*Hi I am new and I about to start My first grow. My first questions and they are many is about room odor how to get rid of it? *


----------



## iamfishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys,
First time grower in socal. Planted some sour grape seeds....thinned them down to 1-2 per solo cup...6 cups in total....with the awesome weather we've been having down by the beach 80-85f for 3 weeks now, the plants are doing very well. they are in the first set of "five leaves stage". As an ex commercial squid fisherman, i know a lot about HID lighting. So I have 3 plants under 400watt MH & 250 hps lights & 3 plants in the california sunshine. I guess there's no better way to learn then to see for yourself. Oh, a friend bought me a Blue Dream clone that is outdoors. (What do you know about blue dream?) I've had it 3 weeks and is already budding...I'll hit you guys back when I need help with pruning, lighting schedule, curing, etc...


----------



## jayco420 (Sep 8, 2011)

YO all
I am working on my MMJ license. I live in AZ so disp. are slow in coming and the law alows for growing if not within 25 miles of one.

So as u can guess I am out of range. I have grown one time outdoors now trying my hand at indoors. My setup right now is

2'×2'
2- 5000k spec 100 watt eq. cfls 1750 lumens each
1- 2700 k spec 300 watt eq cfl 4200 lumens
3- 2700k spec t8 15 watt plant lights for the sides 500 lumens each
I am using MGbloom cause its what I have atm 1/4 soultion with 5 oz urin to 1 gal water sat out 24 hr
Limited space so think I will flower @ 12" 
Cash is a prob. right now so using what I got on hand.
Room stays @ 80°f 

Nice to meet u all


----------



## Green Please (Sep 8, 2011)

why wont people post anything on threads that new people make?


----------



## jayco420 (Sep 8, 2011)

There is alot of info on the forums here. I would guess most ppl helping/looking for help bypass the nub threads. Just my exp. with other forums.
I joined weeks ago and spent most of my time looking at what I was needing to know.


----------



## Liveforeverordietrying (Sep 8, 2011)

You don't get rid of weed odor, you learn to control it. Seal your grow room as good as possible is the step that I find most people skip. Next you need to have a good air exchange system, pumping stink and heat out, and bringing cool fresh CO2 rich air in. Be sure to have the exhaust tube where it won't be smelt or noticed, out the roof, tapped into the chimney, out a back wall into a hard to get to area, you get the idea. 
Carbon filters are a good addition also, mount a can filter and run a circulation fan sucking air thru the filter, this helps cut down the smell, and you can use this fan as your dedicated fan needed to blow on your plants at all times to help cool them and strengthen the stalks. 
Hope this helps, good luck and happy grows!


----------



## Liveforeverordietrying (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm new here myself, so I can't answer that for you. But I'd like to say hello and happy grows!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 10, 2011)

Well... first of all, welcome to the forum. A couple of years ago I noticed that we had a thread to welcome new people, problem was, hardly anyone paid any attention to the new people when they checked in, kinda like it is now. 
So I decided I would make a point of 'watching that thread' trying to make sure all newbies were welcomed after they checked in. What I suggested to them was to start a thread of their own, realizing that no one is going to visit it for awhile. Then, go find some other threads that sound like they are similar to the method and space that you have, pick 3 or 4 of them to visit, one at least 6 months old. Pick something they talk about and ask them a question in the thread, tell them how great their plants look etc, and of course, invite them to your thread.

Your thread will be fun to visit BECAUSE you have lots of pictures posted there so folks can see what you are talking about, I believe I even said we are picture whore's (directions for posting pictures is on page 130 of this thread).

I guarantee that if you do that, you will get a response to your question within 24 hours. 

Put the Thread in your signature, that will make it easy to find. And to those of you that have been watching this thread, KUDO'S, welcoming new people is one of the most important things we can do. VV


----------



## Hersbrucker (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi there, first time poster. Living in California. I'm not new to gardening, but I'm completely new to growing Marijuana. In California, where can I legally buy seed?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome new members to riu..u will find everything you need on this site and alot more info that u thought u didnt need..any problems dont hesitate to ask//


----------



## 303 (Sep 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> welcome new members to riu..u will find everything you need on this site and alot more info that u thought u didnt need..any problems dont hesitate to ask//


 Indeed! Best site on the web!


----------



## rjoyce (Sep 12, 2011)

hi
all i hope mybe some one out there can give me some addvice . i have a 6x6x10 room that i am growing in and i have a 8-lamp t-5 ho sunblaze fixture in and i am not seeing a lot of growth can some 
one give me some idea on the size of light i should use ? i need all the help i can get and also where can i buy a good 600w mh/hps cheap 

thanks 
smoke one for me.....


----------



## tntkush (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm new to growing. I was running a small T5 setup, but it took forever to bloom plus the light schedule got messed up due to moving the plants and a power outage. I just ordered a 600 watt hps cool tube w/ hood light. I want to run a 2x4 flood and drain hydro system. How far away from the plants should I keep the light? I currently do not have a fan cooling the light, until I have more money. 

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 13, 2011)

rjoyce said:


> hi
> all i hope mybe some one out there can give me some addvice . i have a 6x6x10 room that i am growing in and i have a 8-lamp t-5 ho sunblaze fixture in and i am not seeing a lot of growth can some
> one give me some idea on the size of light i should use ? i need all the help i can get and also where can i buy a good 600w mh/hps cheap
> 
> ...


How high above the plants do you have the T-5? Fluoros need to be a few inches/cm away at most to be effective. When using hot lights look at minimum 50-100 watts per plant (10k lumens or so?), the more obviously the better.

Good luck!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 13, 2011)

tntkush said:


> I'm new to growing. I was running a small T5 setup, but it took forever to bloom plus the light schedule got messed up due to moving the plants and a power outage. I just ordered a 600 watt hps cool tube w/ hood light. I want to run a 2x4 flood and drain hydro system. How far away from the plants should I keep the light? I currently do not have a fan cooling the light, until I have more money.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance.


You effectively veg'd them under a fluoro, so I would start the hot light at 36" and slowly drop the light down a few inches a day, depending upon plant response. You can go as low as 18" or so depending upon your setup and the strains, but DO NOT BURN YOUR PLANTS! If you put your hand just above the ladies under the light and it is really uncomfortable on your skin, then it is too hot for them. This is where a good fan and ventilation are key. Fans are cheap compared to the cash you have spent on seed, nutes, soil and lights, not to mention the increased yield.

Good luck!


----------



## JasonBn2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Howdy. First time poster, looking forward to the guidance and advice for a newbie grower!


----------



## takeover (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm the new kid on the block and i don't know were to start can anybody help me?


----------



## skunky713 (Sep 13, 2011)

im the newest of the nubes lol not new to marijuana but totally new to growing...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, i'm new to this site, how are you all? I started my 2nd outdoor grow 5 weeks ago, plz check out my thread and could you plz give me some advice? Thanks 

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/465217-no-growth-leaves-hanging-low.html


----------



## dnoob (Sep 14, 2011)

Just joined and wanted to say hello to all, got a few plants growing indoor but there seem to be a few problems. I am quickly realizing that growing weed is no walk in the park LoL.
Will get some pictures posted a bit later and see if some of you experienced guys/gals can help me out a bit. In any case i am glad to be here, dnoob from Santa Cruz


----------



## Meraxes (Sep 15, 2011)

is there a privilege system here or a link or explanation for things like how long i'm a stranger, the moods, read a little on rep but how much to give? if theres a page that says all these things that i missed, sorry for the trouble. thanks riu


----------



## Fallenblood (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey I've been reading on this site for years now, figured it was time to join. I'm not new to the game but still have lots to learn. I look forward to chatting with you folks and adding some more knowledge to the brain.


----------



## runpinto (Sep 16, 2011)

hey guys, first time grower, 3rd time poster. why not say hey to everyone in the 'say hey' post, right? I'm workin my first tent grow, its a hydro deep water culture system, I'll have pictures up as soon as the sprouts emerge from the rockwool. super excited for my first crop


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

welcome to riu new members..hope u enjoy this site as much as me..peace..anything you need to know you will find if you cant all you have do is ask


----------



## kushsmoke2788 (Sep 17, 2011)

ima newbie that just started i have 2 4inch pots my meduim for now is mg and my nuts or genaral organics i need help my seedling has been growing for like 3 weeks going on 4 i havent gave nuts yet but im thinking bout doing it today my plants are about 2-3 inchs or 4 inchs high im growing (for now) under 4 cfl 26watt bulbs i want to swithch 2 a hid soon can some one help me out please and i also have foxfarm light warrior but i haven't use it yet​


----------



## kushsmoke2788 (Sep 17, 2011)

ima newbie that just started i have 2 4inch pots my meduim for now is mg and my nuts or genaral organics i need help my seedling has been growing for like 3 weeks going on 4 i havent gave nuts yet but im thinking bout doing it today my plants are about 2-3 inchs or 4 inchs high im growing (for now) under 4 cfl 26watt bulbs i want to swithch 2 a hid soon can some one help me out please and i also have foxfarm light warrior but i haven't use it yet can u help me out​


----------



## uppooloo (Sep 17, 2011)

hi ive been doin research since i joined several months back and im finally ready to begin. just getting out in the forum because im sure i will have plenty of questions after i begin my grow. wish me luck


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

welcome to riu..any questions dont hestite to cum ask me on my thread or on my wall ill point you in right way..just hit my signature or post on my profile..


----------



## *BUDS (Sep 18, 2011)

> How far away from the plants should I keep the light


Quite close, you can have it about 6-12 inches away with that cooltube.


----------



## 420.NOOB (Sep 18, 2011)

hello roll it up members.
i am new here, i have been reading up on the basics of growing for about a month now
and i think i have a good idea of it but just everything in life there is always more to learn.
i am about to start a grow within the next week or so im still in the process of figuring out
what all i need to get started. i will be posting a thread soon asking for your advice
and i look foward to talking with every1 on here...
the reason behind my grow.....
HOBBY is the first reason lol i live in the middle of no where after work i have nothing to do...
AVAILABILITY is the second reason lol like i said after work i have nothing to do so i like to relax and smoke
but guess what lololol like i said i live in the middle of no where so its kind of hard to find
so i would like to solve both of my problems with 1 answer GROW lol.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2011)

420.NOOB said:


> hello roll it up members.
> i am new here, i have been reading up on the basics of growing for about a month now
> and i think i have a good idea of it but just everything in life there is always more to learn.
> i am about to start a grow within the next week or so im still in the process of figuring out
> ...


welcome to the site my dude!

you are the lucky one living in the middle of no-where eh!

so what are you planning on growing? have you gathered up your equipment yet? outdoor grow? indoor?


----------



## Mannie Phresh (Sep 18, 2011)

new to rollitup heard the forum is better than the one ive been on whats up


----------



## 420.NOOB (Sep 18, 2011)

i will be doing a indoor soil grow for my first try hope it all works out lol
as for supplies i got some stuff but still need a few ideas on what rout to go 
i never tried this b4 so i want to get it right the first time.
i have a thread going if you can stop by and lend some advice. thanks in advance and thanks for the welcome as well


The2TimEr said:


> welcome to the site my dude!
> 
> you are the lucky one living in the middle of no-where eh!
> 
> so what are you planning on growing? have you gathered up your equipment yet? outdoor grow? indoor?


----------



## ohmy (Sep 18, 2011)

I am new to the site, been bunning for 20+ year's and all way's had a few flower's out side, This year thing's did not go well and I am in need of some inside tip's to get thing's started on the rite foot and flower quick as possible....any help would be great....Low budget deal.


----------



## callofcannabis (Sep 19, 2011)

how yal doin,
this year was my first year succesfully growing my first two plants were auto flowering genetics ,and my last one was a bag seed out of some supposibly awsome dank,well my partner got it started then passed her off to me after two weeks,he would come check on her every now and then trying to give his advice,but i left him the option when to harvest.Now i kno the plant had at least 3-4 weeks left till it was actually ready but he insisted to harvest her,so now im stuck with my share of her,the buds are skimmpy or not fully developed and was just curiose if the bud will be good to smoke after it cures and all.
thanks for the help
,callofcannabis


----------



## Rotti84 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all decided to give growing mj a go, price of weed an all that, anyway bought a 160w clf and things were going great until my dog smashed the light to bits, little shit gotta wait a week 2 get another will my plants be ok on windowsill


----------



## Drifting Away (Sep 20, 2011)

hwats up all, always wanted to start gorwing and there is no time like the present so here i am. Im going to read up some on here and then ask some questions as I go along. I figure the best way is trial and error...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

Drifting Away said:


> hwats up all, always wanted to start gorwing and there is no time like the present so here i am. Im going to read up some on here and then ask some questions as I go along. I figure the best way is trial and error...


Welcome drift to riu


----------



## lofty (Sep 20, 2011)

welcome all new members to riu


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 20, 2011)

Rotti84 said:


> Hi all decided to give growing mj a go, price of weed an all that, anyway bought a 160w clf and things were going great until my dog smashed the light to bits, little shit gotta wait a week 2 get another will my plants be ok on windowsill


 Welcome to the forum, Rotti. They shouldn't die unless you do something to them, they just won't grow as much or if they do they probably stretch a little. Eh, stuff happens. VV


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

welcome to riu..victor hit my signature mate for hash balls and plant updates think ull like em lol..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> welcome to riu..victor hit my signature mate for hash balls and plant updates think ull like em lol..


*he's not lying.. big balls  .. o yea.. welcome to the madness we call RIU.. hehe


----------



## galaxy (Sep 20, 2011)

hi i have 8 lemon haze and ten blue cheese all clones they are 4 weeks old there are making a claw burnt on end,purple veins going threw stems older fan leaves turning yellow and dying some yellow leaves on cheese have brown scorch marks im growing with 600hps , temp 75-80 f humidity 55%-60%


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 20, 2011)

system?? hydro or soil mate??


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Sep 20, 2011)

Yo, Whats up guys, I'm new to rollitup, even though I've been referencing it for a few years. Just started my first indoor grow 3 weeks ago and and having a blast so far! Hope my buds will be DANK  4 LA Con, 3 Uknown, but some norcal dank outties.... growin' great! I'll be making a journal soon possibly... but maybe I'll wait until my 2nd batch so I have a better handle on things  

Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## HoosierBrian (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey whats up everyone. I just smoked for the first time when traveling to Texas. Been experimenting with some of the synthetics for a year or so. I liked the 'real stuff' and I am here to learn more...may do a small Guerrilla grow next year. Looking forward to learning and meeting some people.


----------



## knighter (Sep 20, 2011)

hi everyone newby here hoping to do i diary grow as soon as i have gained more knowlege im not sure wether to build a cheap grow box with cfl's for a first grow or get a tent system with hps i will start a new thread soon


----------



## silasraven (Sep 20, 2011)

how do you control huminity


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to RIU all of YOU.!.  

Stick around & enjoy the community, Hope most if not all of your needs are met.. .From wanting to see nice Bud Porn Pix to asking what your PH should be. <3


----------



## slowman (Sep 20, 2011)

yo0. how do you make your profile picture show up? THe one above Join Date.


----------



## silasraven (Sep 20, 2011)

top of page , myrollitup click it then find the avatar botton on the left if i remember that right


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi guys im very new to all this,

however after spending loads and filling local dealers pockets i have went a bought my own grow tent kit.

600w light 
intake fan
out take fan
osilating fan 
carbon filter 
1.2 x 1.2 - 2 meters high grow tent

can you advise me on how i would lower my temp as its around 31 c when light is on. 

Also this may sound very random and silly, but my air out take fan is blowing the air from the tent back in to my bedroom, can this harm me in anyway? As i have to sleep in the same room as my tent. My clean air in is going out an air vent in the wall and i cant put my out take air out side. Thank you in advance for any help and advice


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

welcome to riu...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

always keep your tent closed for beter extraCTION


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks for the add kevin, any advice you can give me on my last post mate?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

how cum the air isnt bein taken outside


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 21, 2011)

i live in a ground floor flat and i was worried it might look funny if i have 2 pipes hanging out the window, one pipe i can get away with but 2 i reckon is pushing it as at the back
of my flat is a load of shops..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

could u not say it a dryer if anyone asks lol..


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 21, 2011)

lol i can for 1 pipe lol but 2?????? lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

thats easy then get a y splitter and then attach two pipes to it and the small end outside


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks mate, if i cant do this is it okay (safe) for me to be sleeping in the same room as my tent? little panicy on it lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

yea lol..it be fine mate


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 21, 2011)

lol cheers mate.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...p-my-1436.html

hash ball and plant update plus new package delivery..


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 21, 2011)

So kevin what you growing mate, im got 10 little white widow x big buddha

any thoughts on what yeilds i will get from that? 

Have you ever tried it if so what sort of smoke was it?


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry for the 100 questions mate lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

it ok mate yea there good yeilders im growing allsorts..


----------



## BJJMMA (Sep 21, 2011)

hey guys how do i upload a profile pic/avatar, do i have to wait a while?


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 21, 2011)

im in the same sittuation mate once you upload it i think you have to wait a while?


----------



## ratatattooey (Sep 21, 2011)

middle aged noob in the heart of the anti-herbal US. Love gardening, terrible at construction, so I was thinking of buying an all-in-one hydro kit, but now ya'll have turned me against it, so know I'll have to figure out how to construct my own with my limited build skills. I have some seeds that will be here this week. Just looking at helping my wife and a few others stop the migraine suffering. 

I'll shut up now, and go back to reading...


----------



## Mannie Phresh (Sep 22, 2011)

Basic carpentry skills can be attained by all save parkinsons sufferers.


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

ratatattooey said:


> middle aged noob in the heart of the anti-herbal US. Love gardening, terrible at construction, so I was thinking of buying an all-in-one hydro kit, but now ya'll have turned me against it, so know I'll have to figure out how to construct my own with my limited build skills. I have some seeds that will be here this week. Just looking at helping my wife and a few others stop the migraine suffering.
> 
> I'll shut up now, and go back to reading...


welcome mate, share the medicating.... pmsl


----------



## Rotti84 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanx mate they have streched a little but doin well cheers for advice


----------



## razzla (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys been reading up on the wonderful art of horticulture on an off for over 10 years so not really a noob. Just never had space to get serious.

Ok I want a small closest or box setup and have 3 weeks to get wiring sorted before my flatmates return. Thought about a PC but I think a little extra space in the closet is better, although the pc may still be built for mothers an clones. Basically I want a system similar to the American grow locker 2.0 (7 in 1) superponics

I want to run 70W HPS possibly up to 125W CFL as space will be confined and SCRoG'in larger sativas occasionally for personal indulgence. So odour will need to be weaker than stale smoke an dirty socks. 
Areoponics 4-8 pot system. I like the Amazon but the dimensions are just a bit to big.

My friends a spark and was gonna ask him to take a supply from the back of an electric heater so what I need to know ASAP is how many plugs an what sort of load will it need to carry.

Thoughts suggestions on what equipment I need to get ie ph moisture humidity temp. 1m by 0.6m would be a good size for my wardrobe. Budget of about £500 for a setup that will keep me high and in stealth UK

Thanks


----------



## loftyhatchling (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey there peeps,just joined site,i am a loft gardener from scotland with 2 big bud regs on the grow,they are about 3 weeks old now under 400w hps.i have never tried a regular seed before although i have tried previously with some nice results growing feminized seeds.was needing to know do i stick to the same routine as before or do i need to change.20 hrs light 4 hrs dark.any help would be gratefull.


----------



## smokedogg69 (Sep 23, 2011)

20-30$ setup to start

when big enough put in ground.


----------



## smokedogg69 (Sep 23, 2011)

i clone the tops of most my plants


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 23, 2011)

loftyhatchling said:


> Hey there peeps,just joined site,i am a loft gardener from scotland with 2 big bud regs on the grow,they are about 3 weeks old now under 400w hps.i have never tried a regular seed before although i have tried previously with some nice results growing feminized seeds.was needing to know do i stick to the same routine as before or do i need to change.20 hrs light 4 hrs dark.any help would be gratefull.


Regular seeds grow the same as feminized ones (if that is your question) and 20/4 is fine especially on a heavy grower like BB. I find better results with regular seeds and less chance of hermies, plus I can propagate seed if I want, but that is just my opinion. Also bud grown from feminized seeds technically cannot be called organic. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 23, 2011)

ratatattooey said:


> middle aged noob in the heart of the anti-herbal US. Love gardening, terrible at construction, so I was thinking of buying an all-in-one hydro kit, but now ya'll have turned me against it, so know I'll have to figure out how to construct my own with my limited build skills. I have some seeds that will be here this week. Just looking at helping my wife and a few others stop the migraine suffering.
> 
> I'll shut up now, and go back to reading...


All a hydro set up really is made of is a vessel, pvc piping, and a water pump. There are do-it-yourself guides out there and it can be fun to pick up plumbing skills. Have fun!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

u can put regs on 12/12 until they show sex and then put them on 20/4 or 18/6


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Sep 24, 2011)

this has probably been asked sumwere in the 757 pages of this thread but im not about to look through it all! anyways how do u set ur profile pic really stumped on this one


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

go to my profile on my rollitup and load a pic then save it as avatar and profile pic mate


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Sep 24, 2011)

sweet ta la


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

no probs..


----------



## SeniorBiker (Sep 24, 2011)

It's good to be here. This seems like a good site. I found this place while looking for info on old seeds, wanting to know if my old seeds have any chance of germinating. They were stored away in a loft for twenty-one years, but the container was one of those ceramic types with a self-sealing lid, the kind with a wire bale on it that holds the lid down on a rubber gasket, almost like an old fashioned canning jar. It should keep anything well. I just grabbed a dozen seeds at random out of maybe a tablespoon of seeds and put them in a wet paper towel inside a dark bowl; I'd love to see one or two pop. The anticipation is fun!

Yeah! I checked those seeds after four and a half days, just a quick look because I wanted to avoid supplying light as much as possible, and saw one of them cracking open. Wee! That means there have to be more also popped, or getting ready to do so; these seeds are over twenty years old!

Well, damn, the cracked seed I thought I had found germinating was not "popping" after all. It just looked like it was. I am still waiting, doubled the number of old seeds in the germination bowl. Damn, I'd love to see some seeds start growing.


----------



## Serialbeater (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello all, Just joined, got a random "dank" seed from a friend, planted it in a little parsley jar then left it near my window, she took off pretty fast, and it's still going. Right now, I want to say it's about 3 to 3-1/2' tall. It smells amazing, this is my first plant, first attempt, and it's going good.

From what i've read, in order to start the flowering process the only thing you need to do is switch the light schedule to 12/12? I've done this, not on a specific timer or anything, and i'm not expecting ZOMGZOMGOMBEST SHIT U EVAR SMOKE but I know it's not going to be like mexican p00p.

Honestly, I don't even want to let you guys know my setup just cause I really can't take criticism, but eh... I've got like 5 CFLs, 3 bigger ones, (70*something* watt replacement) and the smaller *30 something watt replacement* bulbs. I'll post pics asap.


----------



## Prof Dank (Sep 24, 2011)

Im in the flowering stage of my 1st grow. Ive had a few problems along the way but have been able to get by. The biggest was losing a 3ft plant that was beginning to sprout real nice looking buds. Im using a homemade hydro system that resembles some of the ones made out of rubbermaid bins with a water pump and air pump in the reservoir and the plants in baskets cut into the top of the bin. Im growing Blue Cheese and The Kali. Im about 5-6weeks in but still have alot of white pistils on some of my biggest buds. Ive been using advanced nutrients, a 400w HPS, a 125 and 85 watt CFL. Im thinking Im about 2weeks out from harvest but it looks as if the buds are still loose like they may need to tighten up some more. It could be the fact Im a newbie and just worried but if anyone can offer some advice it would be greatly appreciated. These are camera phone pics so they may not be the best but thanks for any info.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

looking good mate...and welcome to riu


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 25, 2011)

hello my fellow smokers noob to the site not so much to growin but still have much to learn. Feel free to look at some of my pics ,or ask a question cheers


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey RIU,

Great site with some great info  

I'm a very basic small indoor grower from the UK. Had me a fine crop a few weeks ago, first in over a year...

...been pretty much horizontal ever since haha

I grow in Biobizz all mix, nutes (grow, bloom, topmax) in 10L pots and hand water. 

Recently popped a few seeds, as all my grows have so far been clones either passed on or from my mother plants (which were from clones), I only have one mother now and access to clones aint what it used to be for me.

 



In there, is

1x Trainwreck - GHS - FEM
1X Whiterhino - GHS -FEM
1X Pineapple Express - G13 Lab - FEM
1X Pineapple Chunk - Barneys Farm - FEM
1X Blue Cheese - Barneys Farm - FEM
1X G13 Haze - Barneys Farm - FEM
2X ? - Some seeds from a grower I met on my recent holidays - REG
1x Skunk x Haze -REG
1x Whiteshark X Cheese -REG
3x Blueberry x Cheese -REG

Pineapple express was a fast cracker and the tap root was inches within notime.
Pineapple chunk was slow to get going and the G13 Haze was taken out of the room after 10 days, on the 11th day the seed cracked. The other seeds all managed quite uniform growth for the first 2 and a half weeks. 
I also managed to drop my T5 light on one of my holiday plants, all the growth above the the first set of leaves were killed 90% snapped off. This plant can be seen bottom left of the picture with the zebra background, its still growing...love it.

Should be interesting times for me as I've never grown from seed before, plus I dont really have the room to flower these on. I extended my grow room to fit 10 decent plants in (my last was 6plants) , but then filled it with 10 plants and put on flower last week and theres no room haha


N#4


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2011)

...duplicate post


----------



## bennyy1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello my fellow bud mates.I am a newbie and very nice to meet you.It is a very wonderful forum and thank you very much for the invitation.I am a first time grower and i have a alot of questions I hope you don't mind and thank you for everyone's time and sorry if I am putting these questions in the wrong area.I am a first time grower.I started out learning to grow in my closet I only have so much space.It is 2 1/2 feet long x 18 inches wide x 4 1/2 feet tall.I am using CFL efficient lighting.One bulb at 26 watts equals 100 and another at 75 watts equals 400 watts.This is what it says on the packaging.I think it equals to 8,000 lumens which I know it is not enough, but it is a small area and I thought it would be okay since i painted the walls flat white.It's pretty bright and I can't really afford anything else.Would this lighting be good for 3 female plants at about 28 inches?or would it be better with just 2 females and would it produce more of a yield? I started with eight plants from different seed which they all grew pretty nice.4 grew about 14 inches tall and the other 4 grew about 12 inches all in about 30 days. I am not looking for really tall plants because of the space I have 5 that were males I pulled them early they had little balls on them.I put the 3 females on the 12 /12 flowering stage at about 14 inches tall.They are now at 22 days into flowering since i changed the light cycle and are about 28 inches tall.Will this lighting be enough for some nice size buds?I heard some say if you prune you will get really nice top buds,but I really don't want to do that,because since I have females I want to keep 2 of them or 1 to cut half way down or a little more after harvest so I can put them back at 24 hour light cycle to regenerate them so I can take clones off the mothers or cuttings.I don't think they look to bad for 22 days from not getting enough lumens but I don't really know.I guess I have a ways to go until they are ready to harvest? Also I have a oscillating stand up fan on the floor blowing on the plants because I don't have enough room for one above the plants.Will this be okay it blowing on the plants when flowering? The fan moves automatically and how high of speed should I have it? I don't really have the room to turn the fan so it is not blowing on the plants.Also I made a door to close the space up so it is not noticeable in my closet.The problem is I don't have enough room for a exhaust fan but I ventilate it once in a while with closet door open.A hour in the morning and a hour at night.This is the time the lights are on.I have a air conditioner in my room so it cools them pretty good.I have it set at 75 degrees.Is this enough ventilating time for them or do they need more? all the leaves tips are starting to turn brown a little just the tips.Could it be that I am not ventilating enough and it could be heat stress? if it is do you think they will be all right til harvest time? I am really not over fertilizing them I use 15-30-15 at 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water every other feeding.Also the plants are different.They started at 5 finger leaves at vegetative growth now on top of the plant they are 9 finger leaves.Is this still a indica plant?or is it a indica and sativa plant?I got the seed from street weed,but the weed was pretty good way way way way far from swag.Thank you so much for your help and sorry for all the questions and thank you inviting me to your forum.Please let me know how my plants look and do you think I will get a good yield from them? should I trim some leaves off them for a higher bud yield? Peace my friends


----------



## Sativa911 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie and need lots of advice please!! I started a few plants from seeds (3) and all took but are at different sizes. I'm planning to grow indoors, and bought one balast. fluorescent lights and it says t8. I have read a lot of posts on here and they talk about t5. I dont know the difference. The bulbs are 2700 lumens and the only ones I could get at the time are not your average looking ones, these are thinner if that makes sense =) A friend told me to put all 3 plants under one light and put the light a few inches from the tallest plant? I'm planning to buy a few clones hopefully the same size as my other plants since I'm not sure if the ones I have are females. I have a dedicated grow room with hopefully enough space. Not sure when to add nutrients and all that fun stuff. I'm in the process of transplanting into bigger pots to I assume the new soil has enough nutrients for the time being? I'm lost here so any help is much appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Scapegrace (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am a relatively inexperienced grower from New Zealand.
I have only ever grown outdoors, having for the past 3 years grown about 5-8 plants each season, leaving at least 3 strong females each time.
I have been growing an old East Coast strain that supposedly has Shiva Shanti and Afghan genetics but I&#8217;ve really only ever considered it high quality bagseed.
This year I hope to try my first small indoor grow, and also to order some beans online (which is why I have registered here ).


Anyway, thats me.
Hopefully I can learn a bit more here and then maybe contribute something later on down the line.


----------



## Scapegrace (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am a relatively inexperienced grower from New Zealand.
I have only ever grown outdoors, having for the past 3 years grown about 5-8 plants each season, leaving at least 3 strong females each time.
I have been growing an old East Coast strain that supposedly has Shiva Shanti and Afghan genetics but Ive really only ever considered it high quality bagseed.
This year I hope to try my first small indoor grow, and also to order some beans online (which is why I have registered here ).

Anyway, that's me.
Hopefully I can learn a bit more here and then maybe contribute something later on down the line.


----------



## k1l0 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sup every one , newbie here, just looking to learn a thing or two a thing or two. interested in growing/experimenting and starting small.


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey benny well you are already about 3 weeks in so you pretty much have to ride this out. Your tips are burning might be due to salt/nute build up or gave them a dose to much, so i would give them a good flushing followed up by a reg nutes .your fan is fine where it is you want to make sure that pretty much all your gardens leaves are slightly moving, good even circulation.if you want to get side branch flowers bigger prune the two nodes up the the stem .If you wanted smaller plants u should have flowered around 4 to 6 inches For the next time i would grow two larger plants maybe top them or super crop them and i would keep cfls as close as possible without burning plants if you can get more cfls for the sides or flower as many small plants as you can and top them all sort of a mini sea of green sory if i did not answer all you ques im hella tired message me if you need help


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

welcome to riu all new members ..if u need out dont hestitate to ask...


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

pop by my thread if anyone wants its doogeis nuts thread on general forum your all welcome...


----------



## johngalt470 (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't wait to gain some real knowledge for you folks here on the forum before starting my new hobbie  hope all is well.


----------



## johngalt470 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yo Yo happy to be here. REady to learn and hopefully help out as well some day. Thanks for the direction on these forums.


----------



## BlstasONmeFngas (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am Josh. You can call me that or Blstas or whatever ya want. I have a thread if Anyone wants to help me out! Thank you!
Blstas


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 26, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## inudan (Sep 26, 2011)

yoo i guess never really said hi, just went straight to other topics ...and yea so im daniel 20 years old doing my first grow started on October 5 2011 a date that will be remembered for eternity  and im from canada and i game ps3 "smokinpot"

peace! and this are my girls :LSD, SUPER LEMON HAZE, AND BIG BANG. =)


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

looking good keep up the good work...


----------



## inudan (Sep 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking good keep up the good work...


 thanks bro


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

no worries hit my sig or find doggies nuts more money than sense in general forum u can post pics and chill on it...new updates of mine are on my sig...


----------



## maddog123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Heya lads Saying g'day from australia.. ryan


----------



## Jayy's (Sep 27, 2011)

Kevin murphy better like this maybe even +rep me.

Only because he likes everybodys comments LOL

Nice avatar KM 

 Jayy's


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

there u go u got both...lol...hit my signature


----------



## Jayy's (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL thanks mang! 

 _Jayy's_


----------



## snicklefrits7574 (Sep 27, 2011)

hello, i have just started growing again it has been 15 years and seems i have forgot everything i learned. i have some questions. i started with 15 fem seeds 14 sprouted i trans them into ebb and flow system. they are almost three weeks old seem real small, and now have started yellowing on the tips. think i have nute burn did flush. and also used 3 inch rockwool into hydrotron seems rockwool is retain to much water and hydrotron is drying what should my water schedule be. did read mj bible three times and jorge is a god but doesnt really answer specific questions. will get pics up soon. please help cant afford new seeds and put tons of time and effort.please help


----------



## snicklefrits7574 (Sep 27, 2011)

also how do i post pics. also spent all my smoke funds on setup so need to get this right.


----------



## Uglykidsho (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new and keen! Been smoking for years, now wanting to try my hand at growing.

See you on the green side


----------



## ArabKush (Sep 27, 2011)

cool plants, i started on july, am 5 weeks in flowering now, by the way did you travel to the future or something? you started on Oct 5th 11? lol


----------



## iGottaBuzz (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey fellow smokers! I'm new here but have been smoking for years and just want to connect
with more smokers who are also knowlegable and not complete idiots like society percieves
smokers. I'm actually debating trying my hand at growing but had a small run in with the cops
a year ago with that situation and I'm a little hesitant.

Happy toking! And I'm sure this wont be my last time on here!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 27, 2011)

snicklefrits7574 said:


> hello, i have just started growing again it has been 15 years and seems i have forgot everything i learned. i have some questions. i started with 15 fem seeds 14 sprouted i trans them into ebb and flow system. they are almost three weeks old seem real small, and now have started yellowing on the tips. think i have nute burn did flush. and also used 3 inch rockwool into hydrotron seems rockwool is retain to much water and hydrotron is drying what should my water schedule be. did read mj bible three times and jorge is a god but doesnt really answer specific questions. will get pics up soon. please help cant afford new seeds and put tons of time and effort.please help


Welcome to the forum. Nute burn will look like a burn, your describing a deficiency. Doesn't matter, flushing with one quarter strength nutrient at 2 times the pots capacity may solve the problem if you flushed by top watering.

3" rockwool into hydroton normally requires top watering for a few days until the roots get down into the hydroton. Your ebb and flow should be set so that it does not quite reach the rockwool once you have the roots set. 

If you flushed from the top that should have taken care of that problem. I used to water four times for plants in 18-6 light beginning an hour after lights on and stopping 2 hours before lights out.

The hydroton may appear dry, remember it has lots of little holes and once you get the roots down into it they will probably be fine. 

If you want to you could check one of the plants to see if the roots are 'down into the pot', of course that may kill that plant, may save the other 13 too. 

We have lost a few plants when we forgot the top watering for the first few days, sometimes they do not recover. Hope I am wrong. 

Directions for posting picture begins with go advanced> scroll down to Manage attachments> Complete Directions are on page 130 of this thread. VV


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

welcome to riu all new members


----------



## cabbagesXradia (Sep 28, 2011)

looken nice and healthy


----------



## Mr. Bob Marleyyy (Sep 28, 2011)

hey wuts up guys

im new to this whole website dont kno what the hell im doing ! 

im just curious if anyone on here sells any dankkkkk! 

im tryin to buy some and get some shit shipped

bud is alright out here in jersey but i want to smoke the best! 

get at me and please let me knowww

thank yaaaa


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

*https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...p-my-1575.html

new update on mi thread...indoor 12/12 from seed tent...breeding...bbq seedlins... all welcome to join the thread and leave comments good or bad..doggies nuts thread on general forum...*


----------



## loftyhatchling (Sep 28, 2011)

cheers will put them onto a 12/12 then see what happens.


----------



## thebigdude909 (Sep 28, 2011)

im new. hi


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

thebigdude909 said:


> im new. hi


welcome big


----------



## Meth On Zombies (Sep 29, 2011)

welcome thebig, hopefully you'll learn everything and anything you need to learn from these forums, they've been nothing but helpful for me and I hope it will be for you as well.


----------



## ty401 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forums. I was just approved for my card (via 11th State Consulting in RI) and am looking forward to being a part of the community & learning as much as I can from all of you.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

welcome to riu...


----------



## ifellonmyface (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm new and ready to learn....


----------



## RickyBobby92492 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey everyone I want to start growing for personal use and for profits. I am in Southern California and I have a lot of questions in regards to growing (duh)


----------



## MrSlick (Sep 30, 2011)

I am new as well. Got my new Michigan Medical Marijuana card and am now growing my own. Learning as I go, getting ready to go into flower mode. You people have been a great help over the last several weeks so I became a member. THANK YOU for all of the information!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 1, 2011)

welcome to riu..pop by my thread anytime its on my signature..peace growers..


----------



## DARKGREEN420 (Oct 1, 2011)

_hi guys, greetings._


----------



## macaronif (Oct 1, 2011)

Howdy, I'm new, just reading, trying to create a general knowledge of DIY, damn don't everyone hate it when it's 10 degrees out and overcast for a week just before harvest


----------



## joshua501 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a plant thats three week and it just don,t look like three week.what did I do wrong?
thanks joshua501


----------



## 420foelife (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey everyone im new just starting this journey. I'm getting a bit frustrated. I will read on further because I am sure my answers are here somewhere. Ill also upload a pic because I see problems already.

I have had to clip the bottom leaves on one. I'm in need of assistance.


----------



## DrZhang (Oct 1, 2011)

Not necessarily a 'new' grower but the last time I put seed to soil, Jimmy Carter was in the White House. Back then it was a lot of Mexican, some Columbian and Thai (if you could believe the retailer) and always outdoors. We started an indoor grow in 1980 after a friend came back from a trip to NorCal. We baled when word of the indoor grow got around town. Now, 30 years later I find myself back in the mix. What goes around, comes around. I'm a rookie all over again. Going hydro this time, so I may need some helpful nudging from time to time.


----------



## greywind (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello all, newbie to RIU and growing. My first grow will be happening in the next few weeks I believe. I'm waiting for my medical card and finalizing ideas on setup. I've soaked up grow info forever and hope to put it to actual use and learn more along the way. I'm also hoping this community will help guide me with knowledge already posted and help while I'm growing. Cheers all!


----------



## Dank Hemingway (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello. I am a NorthWest coast grower. I grow using ozonated, bubbleponic medium with one all organic food. Keeping it simple and clean. 

I am been growing for 2 decades and just want a community of fellow cannabis lovers. YEAH! 

Nice to be here. PEACE and ONE MIGHTY LOVE!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

welcome to riu....


----------



## Mozaique (Oct 2, 2011)

Sup everybody, on my first grow, everything still going well. However, I'm not sure how I should trim my Arjans Haze no. 2. It used to be outside, but due to circumstances I've had to move it in. Now half of it gets a ton of light from the window, the other half not nearly enough from two fluorescent tubes. I started trimming on the tube-side (these buds get little light), cutting out the smallest buds. After I got to the end I noticed the buds on the tube-side I had left were still a heckuvalot smaller than even the shittier ones on the window-side. Should I just chop off all the smaller ones, concentrating the blooming on one half of the plant?

Pics for comparison:


----------



## cocakola (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello all a im a newb here and to growing , just started my first grow and all seems well but I think I just over watered them bcuz the leaves are drooping but look perfectly healthy(pics soon). my question is , when do I start to drip fed them? I am growing in soiless medium(clay rocks) in a tent using 1 600w mh 22inchs away 15gal res , temps light on 72-79 off 65-70 , ph 5.8 ppm 180 and they are 2 weeks old from seed.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

welcome new members of riu..


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 5, 2011)

WELCOME new members of RIU, If I can be of any assistance, Please do not hesitate to send me a PM.
Peace and Happy Growing !!

Please take a minute to watch this video on how to get started.
[video=youtube;0RxIowxOQXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RxIowxOQXg[/video]


----------



## jayco420 (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to RIU new members. Good luck on ur grows.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 5, 2011)

I guess I'm doing things a bit backwards, but I'm a newbie. Done met some pretty nice folks and gotten some great advice. I look forward to meeting more of you guys along the way. 

Unfortunately my first 'grow' got hijacked yesterday evening (plants outside on back porch not to mention I live in the woods) when I went to pick the old man up from work. 

I'm not sure what half the terms are here (LOL) but I am really anxious to learn as much as I can. Just about got my hubby convinced to buy me the stuff for a grow closet! Fingers crossed!


----------



## cocakola (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that , and good luck with your closet. I am here to learn as well , but I've been reading a lot of different threads on here for a little while and love every minute of it.


----------



## big n (Oct 6, 2011)

hi folks! found this site and thought i'd stick around for a while! i live in northern ireland i have my first plant just starting into flowering stage (see my avatar) its just growing in my greenhouse next to my da's tomatos and seems to be doing just fine! its skunk number 1 and its about 7 to 8 foot tall and looks nice and strong! does anyone know how long i should expect to have to wait til i can harvest from this stage? there seems to be about 17 or 18 branches like these with buds starting on them (pic in my avatar. i'll figure out how to post pics in my threads soon if anyone would like to see them) is this a good plant or is it just the normal looking yield i can expect next time?

had a few problems (my mother dropped them when they were in a tin germinating! doh!) and out of the 5 seeds i tried to germinate this was the only plant that grew properly! but hey! its a learning curve isnt it? 

cheers for any help


----------



## southernbud (Oct 7, 2011)

high my name is southern bud i would like to share my pictures of kcbrains ,everybody talks bad about them well i have very good results with them i think people dont no how to ger and grow now you do have to give them alot of mag. other than that they r great to grow and smoke lets see if i can post some pictures


----------



## southernbud (Oct 7, 2011)

lets see now these buds got mixed up well i was ah stoned and tripped on my computer cable and damnit man they went flying ,well gotem picked up and yes we have 3 kinds of kcbrains mango califonia skunk and dont no the other all are very nice bud tight


----------



## southernbud (Oct 7, 2011)

more pictures kcbrains from southerbud


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

very nice bro...rep given...


----------



## southernbud (Oct 7, 2011)

well i have been hearing alot of bad stuff ,so i ordered 8 diff. kinds got these 3 going now cali special going to finish early she is at 5 maybe 6 weeks into budor flowering as some would say lol ok thanks kevin i will have more up dates oh they r growing under a 600 wt system MH/HPS


----------



## southernbud (Oct 7, 2011)

View attachment 1824109View attachment 1824108more pictures of kcbrains again cant remember wat they rView attachment 1824107


----------



## southernbud (Oct 7, 2011)

ok i'm outa here till tomorrow ,time to smoke some hash and mellow out and sleep i go thanks kevin for the come back View attachment 1824114


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

no worries bro..nice buds mate and rep given...


----------



## southernbud (Oct 7, 2011)

i hate being mentaly challenged, can someone give me instructions on how to add photo's to my album,thx southernbud


----------



## southernbud (Oct 7, 2011)

very good that is some fine looking bud


----------



## alley.walker (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey yo, been reading in here for a month and decided to register. Shhhhh


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

you have done a good thing welcome to riu..there real source of excellent info on the internet...


----------



## bongface (Oct 8, 2011)

HELLO.....I just joined today!!!! all you guys are my buddies....any friend of the plant is a friend of mine....yah.


----------



## electrorican (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey all. Just starting to research clones to grow. I'm completely new to this side of things and am stoked about starting this thing up. Hopefully I won't ask too many dumb questions, but thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences. word.


----------



## Girt (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all. About to embark on my first grow and am looking forward to sharing my experience with you guys and learning from your infinate wisdom!


----------



## Sarenna (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all, thought I'd pop my head in and introduce myself.

Embarking on my first grow and I'm very excited to learn from everyone. Cheers all! Off to start the grow journal!


----------



## 2woodensticks (Oct 9, 2011)

waving a hand to all ..new here not to growing..hope i can help..always willing to learn


----------



## milkmaker (Oct 9, 2011)

well i didnt even start yet but i need help like alot of help i want to grow in my closet but i need a supply list please help me


----------



## cocakola (Oct 9, 2011)

It depends on how your going to grow Milkmaker , soil or soiless . First you need a clean closet , painted in a flat white paint , mh/hps bulb and ballast or both if you can only get 1 get the hps.(Or a few cfl's.) Wattage of your choice , nutrients of your choice ph up & down, a oscillating fan , ehaust fan , timer, carbon filter if smell is a prob , hygrometer , ph & ppm meter if possible.


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello RollItUp ! TheTHCFarm3r here from the Sunshine State FL. I'm an Activist and I believe in the decriminalization of the plant and also believe in my signature vvvvvvv below ! Been growing for 3+ years, however my skills have improve thanks to forums like this. 

What's GoingOn Roll !


----------



## EqualibriumHigh (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi To All, as i take steps into life I love to experiment (love to try almost anything once) Jobs, Girlfriends, and Mary J(Nothing Harder, Maybe). I'm a sponge, I Read, Learn and Execute. I know i shouldn't be smoking, especially if i know very little of Marijuana, but thanks to my brothers and his friends, I at least have a clue. I believe in Equality, and voice my opinion when i see foul play and unfair justice.(For some reason mother thinks is a rebellious Attitude) Nah, I see both sides of an Argument. Looking to Learn more on this site and my bother friends lol. Cya Around​


----------



## RamboRus (Oct 10, 2011)

eView attachment 1829988
but hey 
hey what sup guys my name is roman. im new to growing as you can see. but hey if you can help me or give some advice please do.


----------



## BuddyBluBallz (Oct 11, 2011)

New to the forums just absorbing all the knowledge this awesome site and its members have to offer. Will start growing as soon as my living and financial situations stabilize. Looking forward to learning and sharing with you guys. Peace and Pot.


----------



## calibuzz (Oct 11, 2011)

delta9thc said:


> Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some mj. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.
> 
> I am currently residing in M'sia (south east asia - near equator). I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?
> 
> ...


Light equals growth. The amount of time the plant uses light to grow determins how the plant will mature.

If you want a bigger plant - more light is always welcome at that age. Read up on light cycles, if you want to grow indoors.

Peace be With You,

Good Luck,

Calibuzz


----------



## Calidadd (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello roomies. From the East coast (originally from the West coast lol) here. I look forward to learning a lot!!!


----------



## spellon (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello friends new to the forum and will be keeping very active now as i see how good this place is!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

welcome to riu..ull love this site plenty of info and great growers and buds galore...


----------



## BudFarmer55 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello all been reading on here for the past probably 2 months and now i am ready to start my garden so decided to join the forum that taught me what i know... think i might do a journal for this first grow so i can get help from all you guys along the way...


----------



## lkushl (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Guys, my name is _______

I'm long time lurker, and this is my first post. I've finally made the decision to get into . I'm planning on leaving my job and growing full time. Taking a chance to go do what I want to do. It's been a rough decision giving up my kush (pun intended) ADULT internet sales job where I make 80k+ a year. (I'm not posting to brag about income, I'm only saying it's not a bad salary to live on in this economy) I'm going to investing my life savings into this (SCARRY!!!). I hate being behind a desk all day doing something I don't have a whole lot of interest in, sales. So I'm planning my grow room out now, really kinda freaking out as this whole thing is becoming a reality. Really thankful for resources like Rollitup.com. Very excited to meet, and learn from you all!


PEACE
-K


----------



## lkushl (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey BudFarmer, 

What's man! I'm new here too, kinda looks like we're in the same boat. Good luck to you, and your crop. Add me as a friend, I'd love to hear how your harvest comes along.
Peace,
-K


----------



## mistyriffs (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello all! starting my first solo grow. Got the room almost complete, looking forward to documenting the process. happy growing


----------



## cb99 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. Chronic painer here (and not because my partner says so). Growing for my own peace and hopefully a drop in the pain threshold. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Toss&Turn (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone:
Not new to growing MJ. Have been growing it outdoors for 40 years. Now, I'm in my 60's and don't have the physical strength to traverse the hills/mountains of northern Cali. Besides, I have a Card. Will begin to grow indoors, but it is more expensive than just planting the seeds from a "good" bag. With my Card, I need not fear law enforcement; however, I do have to fear my neighbors. Many homes have been burglarized for the "Pot". They don't want the TV or the stereo, just the pot. A good carbon filter is a must. Having served in the military, I know how to keep my mouth shut!!! Good luck to my fellow growers.

With a good product, (or a fine woman), at night I don't...
Toss&Turn


----------



## Budda growing pot (Oct 14, 2011)

Thought i'd drop by and say, Hi from the midwest, to all that have the passion for growing things they love. Big shout out to all those whose advice i have absorbed from this site before attempting my own grow. Thanks for the knowledge and good luck to all who grow their own!


----------



## floodlite (Oct 14, 2011)

need help new here growing some seed i had, more practice i guess to see if im doing it wright, dont know how to upload pic... please help


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 15, 2011)

Well... ok. Directions for one way to upload pictures is on page 130 of this thread. Hope that helps. Planting seeds is simple. You could read almost any journal that has .."from seed"...in the title. I recommend a book as well, a specific one,* How to Grow Marihuana for Less*, it in SeeMoreBuds tells and shows you how he grew 8 oz of marihuana for less than $100.00. Well worth the $16.95 price. 

Welcome to the forum. VV


----------



## TUNER (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Guys, 
my name is unpronounceable in English, but I'll give it a try: Teun (with the eu pronounced as the eu in the French Blue) and I'm from Holland.
This is my seventh year of outdoor growing, I prefer Indica strains since I've got neighbors who like to hang over our fence and steal all they can reach. Indica's lay low and therefore are out of grasp of those kids.
I've tried to grow indoors but when you're at your parents home, and you don't have a lot of money it is damn hard to do so. This year I've bought a cat in a sack (if that doesn't mean anything to you: scammed): I've bought twenty Big Bud seeds and ten Afghan Outdoor seeds. All I got left now is 5 afghan seeds, 2 big bud plants (which are doing fine) and 2 afghan outdoor plants that look like friggin matchsticks. The afghan just wouldn't grow and it was a bad summer here in the lowlands, they all should've been autoflowering but the opposite is true. I can say I'm an experienced outdoor grower and like to experiment. This year I found out by experimenting that Vaseline (petroleum jelly, or whatever name you guys have gave it) stops or slows down the growth of fungi. 
I've had a bad case of stem rot, but didn't want to chop down half the plant so I disinfected the 'rotting wound' with hydrogen peroxide and rubbed it in nicely with Vaseline, this stopped the growth of the fungi and now I can go on letting the plant flower without any further trouble. This might be useful if you (just like me) don't have a lot to spare and a lot to lose. Stopping the growth of the fungi is more a hyperbolic metaphor by the way; it just slowed it down and now grows at .5mm per month and it isn't spreading throughout the plant.
Oh yeah, I only speak poor English and don't like to calculate! So I'll post everything in centigrades, centimeters, kilometers and meters and you might have trouble reading. 

About Holland: it is 'okay' to grow up to five plants outdoor by law. But whenever a cop dislikes you or when someone complains about it, they are allowed to take everything down. Unlike what most people think it is forbidden to have pot on you in The Netherlands, up to 5 grams will be allowed but can be easily taken by a cop if they think you're irresponsible with it. Growing indoors is considered as professional growing and therefor prohibited by the justice system. Still coffeeshops need to buy their weed from somewhere/one and it can't be grown on a large scale, this is a grey area in our system. Just recently all weed with thc percentages above 15% are considered as Harddrugs (like amphetamines, cocaine, xtc, you know the drill) and can't be sold in the shops anymore. This all by a law that has been made up in a day. We are under threat but whenever street sales go up, the law will get adjusted. I presume that'll take about half a year.

That's it for now!


----------



## one man (Oct 15, 2011)

You gotta know your strain Sativa or Indica too much water they grow TALL if the leaves are a little crackely and going brown time to water. Daily watering not needed most of the time if there is no rain for a long time like lawns then water. Too many trips to it an tip off something is afoot


----------



## Bayou bud (Oct 16, 2011)

New Closet Grower

400watt MH/HPS in a 5x4x2 grow tent 
6in 440 cfm inline fan with carbon filter
4 nutrient enriched 5 gal buckets
distilled water 
getting 2 purple frost 2 white rhino girls already 2 feet tall tomorrow

had a science question... if during the budding stage i put a small bucket with some dry ice in it to increase the co2 a bit and decrease the temp, would that increase yield of harvest at all, or effect leaf/bud hue?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

welcome to riu all new members need any help please hit my signature and ask everyone welcome on my thread...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/476167-hello-new-members.html


----------



## Weedower (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello Everybody
Another newbie here.
Recently bought a grow box 60x60x120 and 125 CFL 6500K
I am growing Early Girl at the moment (3 days old)and soon going to plant Afghan Kush Ryder (autoflowering).
Hope to get loads of advice from You people.
Thanks


----------



## iCYSe7en (Oct 16, 2011)

New here!


----------



## BA142 (Oct 16, 2011)

Kinda new here.

Got sick of Grasscity. Legal grower and connoisseur


----------



## bermudachubs (Oct 16, 2011)

Greetings in the name of Jah! 

Newbie grower / long-time smoker.

New to the site...looking forward to expanding my knowledge & makin' some new friends.


----------



## weedman4433 (Oct 16, 2011)

got five ssh autos from marijuana-seeds.nl and this is my first grow. i have 3 about 36 days in about 10 days since they have shown preflowers. but i think i might have stunted them cuz i topped all three of them on day 20 and i also started lst ing them. i heard its ok to lst autos but not top cuz they dont have enough time to recover. but they look really good i just think they could be a little bigger. ive got them under 2700 kelvin flourescent T8 on 24 hours FOR FLOWERING just for another week untill i get paid then im switching to a 250 watt hps. im using general hyrdoponics flori series. I WOULD REALLY LIKE SOME FEED BACK ON HOW THERE DOING. BECAUSE I ALSO HAD GOT 5 FREE SENSI KUSH SEEDS WITH MY ORDER AND STILL HAVE 2 SSH AUTOS THAT I JUST PLANTED IN SOIL ABOUT A WEEK AGO IM USING A PROFESSIONAL GROW MEDIUM CALLED METRO MIX THIS TIME(ON MY OTHER SSH AUTOS THAT R FLOWERING I USED A ORGANIC PEAT MOSS AND THE PH IS VERY LOW BUT LUCKILY IT HASNT SEEMED TO HURT MY PLANTS THAT MUCH) THESE SPROUTS ARE UNDER A 6500 KELVIN T8 AND 8 6500 KELVIN CFLS FOR VEG ON 24 HOURS I WHOULD LIKE MY SECOND GROW TO BE BETTER THAN THESE FIRST THREE SO ANY INFO IS HELPFULL. HERES MY PICS ILL TRY AND UPDATE SOON WITH MORE PICS OF MY SET UP.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## weedman4433 (Oct 16, 2011)

I need feed back on how my girls r doin


----------



## Our Weed Is St8 Dankk (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and to growing. My dude and I are gathering equipment as I am typing lol. He has done several grows and I'm very confident in him. I want to know at least the same amont of info as him to learn how to grow properly. This forum seems like gold lol glad to join the community!


----------



## dijabyte (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!!
Has anyone tried growing the low girl strain..


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

This link is great for all newbie growers or new members of riu...


kevin murphy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/476167-hello-new-members.html


----------



## charley41 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi all ,another newbie here ,i,ve only been on the site a couple of days and as the guy above said ,this place is gold ,


----------



## lucky05a (Oct 18, 2011)

Greetings & salutations to all, can anyone tell me how to download pics to my albums since it doesn't give me the upload option on the album itself?


----------



## weedponics420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hydroponics or soil which is better


----------



## Zab3 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello all great site lots of great info and some delicious budporn looking foward to posting my own soon


----------



## Esskayy (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am pretty new here and just getting the hang of everything. Hope to meet some cool people and learn a lot!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lwelcome to riu


----------



## cocakola (Oct 19, 2011)

Weclome to RIU Esskayy , im sure u will learn a lot and meet a lot of cool people with all types of knowledge. Enjoy your stay and stay green!

Happy Growing..


----------



## rockinriggin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, I am a new medical patient in Arizona, and I have not posted on here before, but I sure have put my time in reading these threads. I just wanted to thank everyone that has put so much time in here. Every question I had was answered in one of your threads. Thanks to all of you for all of your help.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 19, 2011)

Just starting to dive into this forum, looking to do my first grow and hoping to do it right  So far this place is overflowing with knowledge, thanks to all who contributed to that.


----------



## DoubleG (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi I wanted to introduce myself. Long time user but my first time growing. I am using a home made grow box made out of 2 30 gallon tubs, with 6 100watt cfl light bulbs and a computer fan to control flow. Has anyone used this set up, and has advice to share or problems to be aware of. I have been reading the grow bible but will probably refer back here. I would like to get clone to start off, what type of strain should I be looking for to grow in this sort of set up?

Thanks,
G


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello all

My name is Jimmy Recard ( Pretty obvious right?) I had a profile on here with only 10 or so posts by the username "B&A" which I had deleted as I wanted a different username. I am planning to start my own SCROG grow in a homebuilt closet room sort of thing in the next couple months just waiting on a few things such as hydro equip which is near impossible to get without letting the police check your house whenever they want in my state. (South Australia)

Look forward to seeing you again I guess? Cheers


----------



## Rebellious (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll eventually grow in the future I'll soak up some of the great knowlege on RIU.


----------



## dimebag derl (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys, new grower here! I'm inexperienced but I have read for hours and I'm pretty intelligent. I was just curious if people visit this thread daily, because I will probably need some help down the road and this site has already helped me learn a good deal


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, I thought this forum was growing, its exploding instead. Welcome all of you. Make sure you 'pick a buddy' or two. Its simple , go look at the grow Journals, pick a couple that sound like the space your going to use and go visit their thread. Ask a question in their thread, I guarantee you will get a response. We are picture whore's here at rollitup, a picture is like a thousand words, with a picture, I can see what is happening and provide relevant information, and did I mention we like pictures......in your journal, please start one and invite the buddies you picked. 

Page 130 of this thread has a post that tells you one way to upload pictures, there are others. Once again welcome to the forum. VV


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 20, 2011)

The amount of information on this forum is amazing, people have turned hobbies into art and the results speak for themselves. i have been using this website regularly for a few months now just to get an insight into the process as i have been a regular smoker for a while but after reading "the botany of desire" i think im going to take the next step and grow my own. 
I was looking for some advice as to the best way of growing outdoors but using lights as i live in London and its coming into winter here, I've come across a couple pages referring to growing in coolers and am thinking about using a standard bin with UFO LED'S attached to the lid running off a car battery and two hole cut in for ventilation.
A, Has this been done before/Is there a thread already on it.
B, Is there a better/cheaper method .

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, Thank you =D


----------



## jayoak (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello from Cali.


----------



## bones1966 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Hi, Can some one help me out here.Im new to growing indoors and not to sure what im doing.
Im thinking of buying a hydroponic system but im not sure whitch type i should buy. I have looked at 2 type's and i was hoping someone would be able to say which is the best.
The first is a NFT system.
the second is a wilma 4 pot system. 
All advice would be much appreciated. Thank you




*


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey peeps, 
just saying hello from SoCal. I'm currently in the process of building my stealth pc box , gunna give it a shot at some micro scrog ,which i've never done before. i do have 2 past grows under my belt but nothing like this. So hopefully we'll go for a ride pretty soon. Now im of to play some World At War ! ! !


----------



## rooringup420 (Oct 21, 2011)

A big what is up from VA. this is the first forum i have been on and wanted to know why can i not PM anyone?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 22, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> The amount of information on this forum is amazing, people have turned hobbies into art and the results speak for themselves. i have been using this website regularly for a few months now just to get an insight into the process as i have been a regular smoker for a while but after reading "the botany of desire" i think im going to take the next step and grow my own.
> I was looking for some advice as to the best way of growing outdoors but using lights as i live in London and its coming into winter here, I've come across a couple pages referring to growing in coolers and am thinking about using a standard bin with UFO LED'S attached to the lid running off a car battery and two hole cut in for ventilation.
> A, Has this been done before/Is there a thread already on it.
> B, Is there a better/cheaper method .
> ...


Lets see......hmmmm a car battery is 12 volts, and cars use alternators/generators powered by petro. So all you have to do is put a car in the room and run the car to power the light (lights) in a box to small.

Another way of looking at it, you will have to have the plant in some kind of container, lets say its 30cm and the light takes up another 20cm. You need some room for ventilation, another 30cm. Add all of that up and subtract it from the height of a standard bin.

Now, how tall can your plant possibly be?? No it has never been tried successfully....by a brand new grower. VV


----------



## Crammer (Oct 23, 2011)

I am new here on RUI, This is my first time posting anything! so im not sure where to o post when asking for help so ill ask here, i have one plant unknown strain but its in flower now for 2-3 wks but it has yellow spots on some of the leaves and im begining t think that its from the nutes it seems like everytime i feed this happens im using GH flouro A&B , my PH is at about 5.5-6.5 im using CFL 1X68 watts 4X42 watt this is my first grow ever so not to sure what im doing ill see if i can figure out how to post some pics. i would apreciate any kind of help. in pic 5 up on the top of pic you can see that there is yellow and brown that is the worst looking leave on the plant !!
Thanks in advanced for any advice!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

how many times have you flushed the plants in its life since seed...it could need a flush mate...


----------



## Crammer (Oct 23, 2011)

I flushed her about a week ago cause that is when i feed her last and this same t5hing happened!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

have u checked for pests mate and what e.c u feeding at...


----------



## Crammer (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah, someone gave me the plant and it did have a small mite problem and i thought i took care of that., what is e.c sorry this is all new to me this is my first grow !!


----------



## conb3 (Oct 23, 2011)

This site's awesome got lots of handy information.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 23, 2011)

ec is electrical conductivity, a measurement of the Part/million (ppm) in your nute solution. You say you ph is from 5.6 to 6.5 that is quite a range, how are you determining that?? Soil should be 6.2 to 6.8, did I miss something?? VV


----------



## SourOG420 (Oct 24, 2011)

Got a few seeds from a family member, germinated them and im well into my 1st week.
They have sprouted and are about an inch tall. This is also an outside grow.

Soil is Miricle grow - Seed Starter
Water 2x every two days.

That's what i've been doing for 2 weeks now. 

any advice?
anything im doing wrong or could be doing?

Thank You

SourOG420


----------



## maurice taylor (Oct 25, 2011)

hi im new to rollitup....glad im here! hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## marklee (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi my name is Mark, I just joined in and looking forward for a great community here.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 26, 2011)

SourOG420 said:


> Got a few seeds from a family member, germinated them and im well into my 1st week.
> They have sprouted and are about an inch tall. This is also an outside grow.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrGreenGo (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey all Just join in looking forward for some of your advice 

Site looking very good and handy lots of info


----------



## ninjaknitter (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've been lurking and reading quite a bit, but since I'm finally getting started (indoor) I thought I'd de-lurk and greet you all.  

My first attempt is just bag seed while I'm on the learning curve. Didn't want to spend money just to screw it up, haha.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 26, 2011)

welcome to the wonderfull world of knowlede


----------



## ninjaknitter (Oct 26, 2011)

It really is! I've been reading threads for like an hour and taking notes lol. I think this first attempt is probably done for, but I've got a list of things to improve upon.


----------



## rustymeyers (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, Im a newbie. Although this is the first time Im writing anything I've followed the forum for any questions I had . I had no need to ask or write because most of my problems in my first grow was already answered. Thats kinda cool.
Anyway.. Heres my first run. I ordered seeds from amsterdam m.seeds AMS Never got them. They are a scam . I then ordered from Attitude-very stand up great company- Among other seeds they sent me a freebie, auto Samsara seeds Supersonic cristal storm w/my order. 
Honestly its AWSOME. After drying I got just short of 3 oz. of some great hard tasty buds. Off One Auto Plant. Amazing-this is my first grow and first harvest. Its so cool. 
Thanks everyone for all your forum chats that I "read in on" 
Rusty Meyers


----------



## Billy Bob Toker (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a far cry from an expert, but you might want to try using TOR to maintain your anonymity. It works with Mozilla Firefox. Goto "torproject.com" and just follow the directions and you'll be surfing anon right away. It is very simple to install. I hope this helps some of you.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

good mornin new memebers hows things growers...welcome to the best site on the internet


----------



## Greenpaw (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey all im new here


----------



## mickybhoygreen (Oct 31, 2011)

awrite fellow newbies wot a site to start growing keep it up MR ROLLITUP....peace.....i need help i think i'v fried my seedlings...were under a desk lamp for a week and a half put under a 250w hps n they don't look good....still green but wilting anybody help....many thanks....back under desk lamp


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 31, 2011)

mickybhoygreen said:


> awrite fellow newbies wot a site to start growing keep it up MR ROLLITUP....peace.....i need help i think i'v fried my seedlings...were under a desk lamp for a week and a half put under a 250w hps n they don't look good....still green but wilting anybody help....many thanks....back under desk lamp
> View attachment 1864454View attachment 1864452


how many days are they and how far away from ur light sources are they? they look really long and stretchy to me. i would move the light source closer it will help them not get so long and lanky. makes them not grow so long and thin. are u giving them nutrients yet? if not go to a gardening store and get some grow and micro to start off with. i would only give them a 1/4th nutrients for about a week then go to 1/2 strength and then full strength after that week as they get healthy. dont forget to ph ur water. good ph ive learned is kinda important. too high a ph and u can fry them slowely. i only know cuz ive done it. lol. keep it between 5.5 and 6.5 and u should be ok. do u have any better pictures of them?

i read that they are about 1.5 weeks old in ur other post start giving them nutrients. its about that time that normal water isnt going to cut it. i start giving them food about a week and a half from when they first sprout.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

welcome to riu all new memeber any questions dont hesitiate to ask me or sumone on here were all here to help


----------



## Uh Clem (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here.
Is this where you introduce yourself?
Hope so.

I'm an old guy, mid 50's, burning herb quite a while.
Growing indoors for a little over 25 years.

Not an expert! Just growing by the seat of my pants for some time.
I learn more from others than I ever knew.

Just burning a little and reading a little.
Cool place you have here.
Thanks for letting me join.

Uh Clem.


----------



## jarmstro (Nov 1, 2011)

So i found a seed in some dank I had several weeks back, so i decided to take a shot at growing it to see what happened...the only thing i know about growing bud is from what i've read online and what my friends have told me, so I'm new to this whole growing thing. Its almost 3 weeks old and is about 3 inches tall with 5 sets (sets of 2) of leaves. I have it under a 27 full spectrum cfl, a 60 watt full spectrum cfl, and a 25 watt warm white cfl...the lights are hovered only a few inches about the plant and i've been giving it about 23 hrs of full light with an hour of rest. The past few days i've noticed that the 2 biggest sets of leaves have turned up almost vertical. the leaves are still very dark green and aren't curling or turning yellow, they are just folded up...almost closed. I'm just curious as of why they are doing this. I don't think its due to over watering bc i have been careful in that aspect...any comments or suggestions would be appreciated! crossing my fingers that its actually a female...


----------



## jarmstro (Nov 1, 2011)

in addition, i have my plant growing in soil indoors. it also has good circulation and has a fan on it...let me know what you guys think!


----------



## eazeurmind11 (Nov 1, 2011)

I always wanted to join this site since my first Grow last summer I succeded by reading from all you guys 
I learned alot and i want step up my game this winter and go for indoor growing , i have mind to purchase Aeroponic/Hydroponic system 
Is there any others who has simmilar growing system or alike , Or what is Best Hydropnic system On similir price range 
I want harvest every 3 weeks i have perfect room for it , or maybe not is in shed prob going be cold , is that good idea or no


----------



## jayco420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome to RIU new people. Great site to find anything you need to know about growing.


----------



## jang707 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys, its my first day on here and i am thoroughly impressed with the amount of knowledge on this subject! I just got my caregivers card and needed some guidance, so i decided to come here... Hope it all works out! Thanks guys


----------



## MotoPilot (Nov 2, 2011)

Greetings-
I've been reading & learning from this site for a few days and thought it was time to join. Just ordered some fem hawaii maui wowie seeds for my first grow of probably 2 plants for personal use only. Probably not a good choice for a noob grower but I remember liking the nice sativa buzz.

I'm old enough to be collecting Social Security, so I've been indulging since the 60s. I remember the days of $12 to $15 for an oz. Have to admit I'm a bit paranoid about growing. My house is in the woods, closest neighbors are 500' + away so no worrys there, more concerned about unexpected visitors.

Will be using my guest bathroom for the grow, should be a good location. Wondering though if the exhaust vent will do much for odor control?


----------



## Maxi1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi there everyone,
I have put my plants on seedling 18 hours on CFL, vegetative 12 hours on 70w HPS for 4 weeks.
What do I do for flowering?

I have a 250w HPS and 400w Metalhallide not installed yet.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 3, 2011)

Maxi1 said:


> Hi there everyone,
> I have put my plants on seedling 18 hours on CFL, vegetative 12 hours on 70w HPS for 4 weeks.
> What do I do for flowering?
> 
> I have a 250w HPS and 400w Metalhallide not installed yet.


Well... that is interesting. Seedlings and vegetating plants are the same for lights, 18 hours on 6 hours off, some run the lights on vegging plants 24/7. 

When you put the lights on 12/12 your plants will start to flower within a few weeks.

I would suggest you do a lot of reading between now and flowering.  VV


----------



## PimpinMaryJane (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey my name is Greg n im from wyoming ive recently decided to start growing since prices are becoming too high n im not making what i use to if anyone can give me advice on watering schedules and light cycles that would be great


----------



## ML75 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi! Im new here  
Im a first time grower and am growing indoors. My plants are actually only about 1week old, pretty much still babies. I already have seen some fungas gnats and I believe its from the soil I got. 
anyway I would like to make some friends and maybe get advice on some things


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have started growing and my little babies are in the vegetative state, I have tried growing before but had a friend telling me a bunch of things that ended up killing all of my babies. Anyways, the reason that I am writing is that i have a few questions and a few theories that i'd like for some people to confirm. 

1.) At what time do you start feeding Nutrients to the plants after germination?

2.) Are you supposed to re-create all environment features including the moon? (this is a theory i suppose) I was told by someone that you must have a black light on at night to imitate the moon.

3.) Is Miracle Grow harmful to the plants?

4.)After I decide on a nutrient to feed my plants how often do i need to feed this nutrient to them? Ive heard bi-weekly, weekly, monthly.. yadda yadda. 

It seems that every where I look there are thousands of theories and millions of websites out there saying whats right for them but it usually ends up being really expensive or the wrong advice.. Please help an honest to god Newbie.

Thanks
Gracefly


----------



## ML75 (Nov 4, 2011)

P.R dude said:


> Thats great,man!You get some clones and watch them grow!!!...seeds are a pain in the ass.My first grow i planted 5 seeds and they all came out males!


 

This is my first time growing and I am humbled by all this, I had no clue there was so much involved. I have 5 skunk seedlings and 2 reggie seedlings..... under 2 75watt florecent lights. so far so good... I think they are doing well, I mean they are green but still very small 1 week tomorrow. any advice, tips, etc. 

little depressing to hear you planted 5 seeds and got 5 males!!!!! I mean statisticly you should have got something!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 5, 2011)

> Gracefly Hey Guys,
> 
> I have started growing and my little babies are in the vegetative state, I have tried growing before but had a friend telling me a bunch of things that ended up killing all of my babies. Anyways, the reason that I am writing is that i have a few questions and a few theories that i'd like for some people to confirm.


Welcome to the forum Grace, 



> 1.) At what time do you start feeding Nutrients to the plants after germination?


I usually start around 7:00 am




> 2.) Are you supposed to re-create all environment features including the moon? (this is a theory i suppose) I was told by someone that you must have a black light on at night to imitate the moon.


Hahahahaha You could do that, the result would be, plants that veg for 3 months or longer and then start flowering when the light has been adjusted down enough. Instead of 12 to 14 weeks it will be 24 weeks or longer




> 3.) Is Miracle Grow harmful to the plants?


No, unless you alter it. Some Miracle Grow has nutrients already in it. Garden Knome (aka SeeMoreBuds ) used Miracle Grow soil for the plants in his book * Marijuana Buds For Less* He did not add any nutrients, just watered the plants properly.



> 4.)After I decide on a nutrient to feed my plants how often do i need to feed this nutrient to them? Ive heard bi-weekly, weekly, monthly.. yadda yadda.


Well..... That is going to be depend on the nutrient LINE you choose and the medium your using. If your medium is Miracle Grow Time Release you might just water them with properly ph'd water and watch them grow.

I use the Canna Line, we feed once and water two to three times per week. It can vary. My advice is talk to the folks at your local shop. They want to give you good advice because they want you to come back.



> It seems that every where I look there are thousands of theories and millions of websites out there saying whats right for them but it usually ends up being really expensive or the wrong advice.. Please help an honest to god Newbie.
> 
> Thanks
> Gracefly


[/QUOTE]

Welcome to the 'real world', everyone wants a piece of your action. The truth is, we are not exactly duplicating nature, we are trying to improve on nature. 

See, in a grow room, you never have a damaging thunderstorm, the sun doesn't change the time it rises and falls by 2 minutes on each end everyday, etc.. To do this successfully we need to insure that the 7 basics are "in balance". 

You do that, you will be 90% of the way to success. VV


----------



## NugNinja (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey all  On my 1st grow. Started about mid Sept. using cheap soil in a pot and keeping her outdoors in the sun and bring her in during the rain (which isn't often in Cali) and at night. at about 2 weeks ago I got my first signs of flowering, brought a tear to my eye since I got it as a seed and had no idea the strain or even if it was going to turn out a female. I used EB Stone Organic Tom.& Veg food during veg and just today I strated using FF Big Bloom. besides burning the fck outta her about a month ago with the help of some bad advice, she has turned back around and is doing grrrrrrreat! I wish I could get the picture uploader to work so I could post some pics, it just sit there and spins. Couldn't have turned her around with out reading all these helpful forums!


----------



## GreenRedneck (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello and thank you for the welcoming. I like keeping up with the new strains, new technologies for cultivating cannabis and am here to offer any adivce or learn something new myself. Cheers RIU!!!


----------



## oc4twenty (Nov 6, 2011)

What's up bros this is my first post check me out to know I am legit at [email protected]


----------



## oc4twenty (Nov 6, 2011)

We can a new member send a private message??


----------



## fish425 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm a newbie trying to do my best, i appreciate any help. talk to u all 2morrow you all tomorrow by the way bout some seeds from MARIJUANA-SEEDS.NL and i hard there arip off (junk seeds) someone let me know probably true the way my lucks been


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 6, 2011)

oc4twenty said:


> We can a new member send a private message??


You have to drink a cup of a moderator's piss, only then can you send msg etc. Its in the mail.


----------



## greenbrigade (Nov 6, 2011)

Greetings everyone. Been having a browse around your site and i'm very impressed. I'm a novice grower in the UK. I have a small closet (4ft x 4ft x 5ft) with a couple of small Lowrider plants. I had a first harvest of three plants a couple of weeks back. Only got around 3oz of bud and the smoke wasn't very potent. I grew in bat guano and didn't use any nutes. I'd like to perfect the process over the next 6 months and get some big harvests. Hope you all can help.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello all! I've been reading a lot on this forum for the past month or so when I started my plants. This is my first grow and I have learned a lot from here, so I figured I'd just go ahead and join up.  I've been a long-time smoker but never tried to grow, mainly because I was always living with someone that wasn't cool.


----------



## rollandtoke (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey all! Im another newb grower (only on my 2nd grow, first one was pathetic...1 bud per plant and less than an oz total...:'( ) ...

Came across the site in my search for a little more information to make sure I do this right this time and have been nothing but impressed by the shear amount of knowledge, talent, and understanding that this site contains. Glad to be here.


----------



## ML75 (Nov 7, 2011)

nanookofeclectic said:


> Hello all! I've been reading a lot on this forum for the past month or so when I started my plants. This is my first grow and I have learned a lot from here, so I figured I'd just go ahead and join up.  I've been a long-time smoker but never tried to grow, mainly because I was always living with someone that wasn't cool.


 
this is my first grow to. Ive been learning a lot. my seedlings are 1 week old and I am using CFL lights. 

a very basic set up. what type of set up do you have


----------



## ML75 (Nov 7, 2011)

rollandtoke said:


> Hey all! Im another newb grower (only on my 2nd grow, first one was pathetic...1 bud per plant and less than an oz total...:'( ) ...
> 
> Came across the site in my search for a little more information to make sure I do this right this time and have been nothing but impressed by the shear amount of knowledge, talent, and understanding that this site contains. Glad to be here.


 

do you know what you did wrong with you last batch? the reason Im asking is so I dont make the smae mistakes. I am a first grower and Im kind of learning the process as I go. my seedlings are not quite 2 weeks old

what was your last set up like and what are you going to be doing different this time?


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 7, 2011)

ML75 said:


> this is my first grow to. Ive been learning a lot. my seedlings are 1 week old and I am using CFL lights.
> 
> a very basic set up. what type of set up do you have


Man, mine is stone age. Due to the fact that I'm broke as hell. LOL. Right now I have 6 plants under a 4ft, 2 bulb flouro fixture. I'm using 6500k bulbs for that one. I also have 2 1ft cool white flouros shining from the side.


----------



## ML75 (Nov 7, 2011)

nanookofeclectic said:


> Man, mine is stone age. Due to the fact that I'm broke as hell. LOL. Right now I have 6 plants under a 4ft, 2 bulb flouro fixture. I'm using 6500k bulbs for that one. I also have 2 1ft cool white flouros shining from the side.




I think you are already doing better than me. HA
I am broke to.... first I started with the I believe they are called T5. 24 inch flouresents.... (what a joke!) then I added 2 5000k CFL. I have 6 plants. I am thinking I need more lights


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 7, 2011)

oc4twenty said:


> We can a new member send a private message??


I believe it has some thing to do with length of time and number of posts. Why?? VV


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 7, 2011)

ML75 said:


> I think you are already doing better than me. HA
> I am broke to.... first I started with the I believe they are called T5. 24 inch flouresents.... (what a joke!) then I added 2 5000k CFL. I have 6 plants. I am thinking I need more lights


I just used enough light to make it look like dayligh on the plants. I could be wrong, but this is an easy way for me to gauge light. Take your plant outside, if you can, and look at the leaves. You want them to have the same amount of light on them in your room. Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm worng.  
And my 4ft bulbs are t12s and my 2ft bulbs are t8s. My whole setup cost me about $40. My babies are still in styro cups. LOL. It's about time to move them to some bigger pots.


----------



## ML75 (Nov 7, 2011)

nanookofeclectic said:


> I just used enough light to make it look like dayligh on the plants. I could be wrong, but this is an easy way for me to gauge light. Take your plant outside, if you can, and look at the leaves. You want them to have the same amount of light on them in your room. Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm worng.
> And my 4ft bulbs are t12s and my 2ft bulbs are t8s. My whole setup cost me about $40. My babies are still in styro cups. LOL. It's about time to move them to some bigger pots.


 

Im learning a lot. its empowering and also slightly discouraging. the more I learn the more I realize everything Ive been doing for the past week is fucked up. I just need more lights, thats the real problem. the more lights I get the more I realize I need to change the entire set up of my 4x 3x grow room. I have already invested about $40 into lights . the point of me using the CFL was to be cheap about it. I waisted my money on the T5 .. it is what it is


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 7, 2011)

ML75 said:


> Im learning a lot. its empowering and also slightly discouraging. the more I learn the more I realize everything Ive been doing for the past week is fucked up. I just need more lights, thats the real problem. the more lights I get the more I realize I need to change the entire set up of my 4x 3x grow room. I have already invested about $40 into lights . the point of me using the CFL was to be cheap about it. I waisted my money on the T5 .. it is what it is


Don't get discouraged man. The first grow is a learning experience. I know mine is! LOL. I ordered some Ganja Dwarf Lowrider seeds but held of on planting those. I just used bag seed for this one. I didn't want to fuck up and waste the lowriders. Right now my plants are about a month old, give or take a week, and the biggest one is only about 6 inches tall. They all look healthy for the most part. One of the bigger ones is starting to look kinda weird though. Its like the middles of the leaves is dark brown, but the outside edges or a shade lighter. I don't know what that is. I really wish I had a camera so I could post some pics up.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 7, 2011)

If you have a camera post some pics of your setup and I'm sure you could get some help. I'll take a look and give you my best.


----------



## classy (Nov 7, 2011)

New indoor box growers first time ?'s please help!
Heres whats going on, I have a box. 3 feet wide, 2.5 feet long, and 5 feet tall. Its inside of a closet. I have two holes cut to ventilate air, one located at the bottom left hand side wall, and one on top. I can fit 3 five gallon buckets comfortably inside which is essentially what im going for 3 full size healthy females. As far as lighting i have 6 cfl bulbs that I bought from target, and a way to raise or lower them depending. I have a thermometer inside the box, lights on i can maintain about 80 degrees F lights off its anywhere from 68 to 70 degrees F. My first concern is worst case scenario but i want to know if my lights will create a fire hazard with this set up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxVPYB4_TH0 . Secondly i didnt have the money to get a humidity tester should i be concerned? Im using soil obviously and after i germinated several seeds i planted them mostly in halfed plastic soda bottles that were cleaned and disinfected. I used miracle grow seed starting mix from True Value and watered it appropriately. I put them in the box lights out two days ago 11/5. Question 3, when they sprout how long should i let them grow before trasplanting to a bigger pot, and what size pot would you personally recomend? The reason i planted 5 seeds when i only have room for 3 adults is because i thought since im using bag seeds, some might be more aggresive and healthier sprouting first before others etc. So i was just going to take the most progressive 3 out of 5...meh? What are your opinions on that. After transplanting my seedling sprouts to a bigger pot I was planning on using miracle grow regular organic potting mix, and i was going to mix in a bit o blood meal. Should i add anything to that soil mix? I dont have a ph tester yet so im just keeping my fingers crossed that all is well. I have hydrated lime, ph up and ph down but the ph up and down are both in a dry form so i was also wondering if i should mix in a bit of each kind for good equal measure. 

Please Help if you can. Ill add more when i have more questions thanks. I really appreciate all constructive criticism first time ive read alot but now i have specific ?'s


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds like your setup is a lot more techy than mine, and mine seem to be doing fine. A general rule for transplanting is when the leaves start to hang out over the edge of the container theyre in. as far as CFLs being a fire hazard, I would lean towards no. They put off very little heat as far as I know. I couldn't afford Miracle Grow soil so I went with Stay-Green all purpose+ fertilizer mix. I just have mine on the floor in a brown closet with the floros leaned over them. I planted them on 10-20-11 and theyre about 6 or so inches tall now with 3 or 4 nodes depending on the plant. You should be fine man.


----------



## RaggaMuffin876 (Nov 7, 2011)

i am new to the community. 'very happy to be here'& thanks for all the cool tips guys.


----------



## classy (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks dude


----------



## Batman83 (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright people.......

I brand new to this website and farming, but i'v got a few tricks up my sleeve ......

Right now got some "Cheese Rhino" on the go...... If you think cheese is nice.... This stuff is siiiiiiiickkkkk!!!! Also some "Critical Mass"..... Got to love that stuff!!!!! 

I'm looking into doing some "Great White Shark" Anyone know anything about it..???????

If you got any pointers or just fancy a chat shout me up.... I new and i want to make some friends ! Without sounding gay!!! Lol..... Also whats this "Stranger" business about????


----------



## KannabisKing420 (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/united-states-congress-legalize-the-use-of-cannabis-and-hashish-for-citizens-18-and-up Please come here to help my new petition gain members to help legalize. Sign, then send the link to your friends. In takes 10 seconds


----------



## rollandtoke (Nov 7, 2011)

ML75 said:


> I think you are already doing better than me. HA
> I am broke to.... first I started with the I believe they are called T5. 24 inch flouresents.... (what a joke!) then I added 2 5000k CFL. I have 6 plants. I am thinking I need more lights




To be honest, I half-assed it...that was the biggest problem...I went with droppin seeds at the start of the summer, and leaving the babies on the porch until thanksgiving, then puttin em in a closet to flower....I thought natural light would be good...obviously learned better...lol


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 8, 2011)

You will not be able to put more than one plant in that box. VV


----------



## ML75 (Nov 8, 2011)

nanookofeclectic said:


> If you have a camera post some pics of your setup and I'm sure you could get some help. I'll take a look and give you my best.


 
Im kinda thinking something like this looks a lot better than what I got going on. Im starting to realize I did a half ass job. 

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog17738-6-23-watt-cfls-two.html


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

Those are some damn fine looking plants. LOL. I wouldn't stress to much about making the grow room fancy. Like I said, mine are in a closet with brown walls and brown carpet with the lights just leaned over them and they're doing just fine. The biggest is about 8 inches now. I planted them on 10-20. Don't worry about getting the maximum yield out of your plants yet. Just get down the basics, yah know? With it being your first grow you're luck they are still alive. LOL. I would suggest trying to return the CFLs and fixtures you bought and use the refunded money to get a 4ft fixture. I've had great luck with it so far. Also, make sure those babies are getting fed. Are you using any sort of nutes yet?


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't believe he started flowering them when they were that small and ended up with those beasts! How much does a plant grow after you switch it to 12/12?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

X2 to x3 its size at the time you flip


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## ML75 (Nov 8, 2011)

nanookofeclectic said:


> Those are some damn fine looking plants. LOL. I wouldn't stress to much about making the grow room fancy. Like I said, mine are in a closet with brown walls and brown carpet with the lights just leaned over them and they're doing just fine. The biggest is about 8 inches now. I planted them on 10-20. Don't worry about getting the maximum yield out of your plants yet. Just get down the basics, yah know? With it being your first grow you're luck they are still alive. LOL. I would suggest trying to return the CFLs and fixtures you bought and use the refunded money to get a 4ft fixture. I've had great luck with it so far. Also, make sure those babies are getting fed. Are you using any sort of nutes yet?


 
thanks, thats the most laid back response Ive heard. 
nutes.... well I fucked up and used Miricle Grow, so I dont think I will be adding any nutes. I think your right, instead of trying to do some big ass fancy set up , I should just get longer lights, it will be cheap and effective.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't knock the miracle grow. Haha! I use it. Granted, it's not the best for MJ, but it's deff better than nothing. Just be really careful not to over feed. Miracle Grow is really easy to burn them with. I mix about half a tsp with a 2 liter of water and use it every third watering. I use the tomato formula though.


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ive been growing my plant for a while and i dont even seem to get a sprout, how do i know how long it would take? can someone give me a time frame to let me know im doing something wrong


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

smokegood420 said:


> Ive been growing my plant for a while and i dont even seem to get a sprout, how do i know how long it would take? can someone give me a time frame to let me know im doing something wrong


Gonna need some more details, man. What specifically are you asking? Are you talking about germination to sprout time?


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

yes, sorry and if i could remember it was some arizona or something like that. but yes id appreciate if i knew the germ. to sprout time i think i made the mistake of planting two seeds in one pot-


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

It took about 4 days for my first plant to sprout, and the last followed up about 3 days after that. Hope that helps some man. How long have yours been in dirt? Ive heard of it taking up to 2 weeks for them to poke through though, so don't get discouraged. Patience will pay off.


----------



## nbenja3 (Nov 8, 2011)

best outdoor strain to grow outdoors in a cool climate! scotland


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey, and thanks for replying. I believe my plant has been in dirt for about a week now, i'm not sure what kind of soil it was in because it was a friends. But i know that there was a high grade plant grown in the pot previously that died eventually so i ripped it out and began to plant the other seeds that im referring to now, its not that im getting discouraged, but just a little impatient to know whether i dig the seeds out and look, keep with the cycle, or just start a whole new grow----smokegood420


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

Whatever you do DO NOT dig them up. If they are healthy, and just a little slow to sprout, you will ruin them. Just wait it out and see what happens. I don't know about this for sure, but the fact that you're using used soil may be contributing to the slow sprout. Are they indoor or outdoor? Do you have them under lights? What kind of container are they in?


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

ehh, kind too late for the digging up. sorry i dug it up and cleaned it out  damn.... but maybe the soil may have something to do with it. but yes, it is an indoor plant and i have the lights on it about an inch away from the pot and the pot is pretty standard. you know the orange small ones...but as for new soil i'm thinking about using miracle grow? any suggestions


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

Since you dug them up, how do they look? Did they look like they were still alive? There is a really good thread on here about using MG somewhere. I'd run it through the search bar and see what you come up with. I've heard a lot of people say that it had gnats in it though so just make sure where ever you buy it from keeps it stored indoors.


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah im actually going to pick some up from a buddy tomorrow, but i got more seeds to start a new grow but when i dug it up I honestly couldnt even find the seed. however, i noticed that the drainage hole at the bottom was clogged with soil. Does that play a bad role or?


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

It can if it flooded the soil. To much water limits oxygen that the roots, or in your case, taproot, can get.


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah so, i mean you think i should start all over in the same pot or use a plastic cup to start off with. Most vids i see on youtube usually start off with them but i dont think it really matters.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think it does either. I use 16oz Stryofoam cups and just punch some holes in the bottom and in the sides near the bottom.


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

a plastic cup will work as well, do you have any photos of your plant of early state or now by any chance? ahah i need a little encouragement to get started again haha-smokegood420


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't have a camera.  I wish I did though. The only one I have is on my cell. I'd have to send the pics to facebook to save them to my computer, and I don't want pics of my babies on FB. LOL. And as far as plastic, you want to use something that won't let light through. Roots need complete darkness to develope correctly.


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

hmm..that sounds about right because i think i placed my light a little too close i put it on the rim of the pot, and everytime i would check the plant in the morning it always looked dried out and lacked of water.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

What kind of light was it? And I got you a pic. Hang on a sec while I figure out how to post it. LOL. I had to send it to FB, save it, then delete it as fast as I could.


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

haha you could of sent it to my phone 407 2727 5842 but it was an energy efficient light, one of the cheap funnel ones but i believe it had 16,000 hours


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

I would take your phone number off of here man. You never know who's looking.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm... A CFL? One of the curly looking ones? What wattage? Kelvin rating?


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

Took this about 2 days ago.


----------



## smokegood420 (Nov 8, 2011)

uhm i got the light here finally its 10watts and yeah its a cfl not sure how to find out the kelvin


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

!0 watts aint gonna cut it man. If you want to keep it cheap, go to your local hardware store and get you a 4ft florescent fixture with some t12 6500k bulbs. The kelvin rating is the light temp. It measures the spectrum of the light. The higher the number, the more towards the blue end it is. You want that for veg state. It should cost you about $30 all together.


----------



## calicatt79 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello all! Just wanted to share a little bit about what I have goin' and take any suggestions that could help me along my way  
As of right now, I have 4 sprouts going (hopefully more if the others pop up) on one side of my closet. I've got the walls foiled up, made a ballast of my own with 3 double sided sockets (so 6 lights on the top ballast) and 3 more double sided sockets along the sides of the walls. I plan on using 6 6500k 24w daylight CFL's (the blueish white looking ones) and 6 2700k 24w warm white (the warm colored) during my VEG stage and switching to all 12 2700k 24w warm white CFL's for FLOWERING. I have 2 small desk fans and build kind of like a exhaust wall with one fan blowing on the plants and one blowing into the other side of the closet. T-stat is reading high of 81 a few hrs everyday. Leaving a bowl of water on the floor for some humidity. 

How about nutrients? This is what I have: Schultz 10-15-10 plant food plus....and I have Schultz blood meal plant food (says "Good Source of Organic Nitrogen)
Using Fafard Growing Mix 1-PV 
I haven't started feeding them nutrients or anything, they are only a few days old and about 3 in tall. Should I feed them with the next watering?

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying! I really dont know what i am doing haha, i know some of what i am supposed to do but really im just lost! One more question if you dont mind.. umm .. okay so ive been needing to use some pesticides do you know of any that are safe? Or can i just use one thats fine for using on plants that you eat? Remember my crop is still in the vegetating phase.. i just dont want to put something on it and to ruin the whole project that would set us back like a month.

The pictures above were taken about 4 days ago this little one has almost doubled in size, i think its going through a growth spert? haha anywho any pointers and or help would be appreciated


----------



## dmbdutch (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey so I figured it's only proper etiquette to introduce myself before I post a question....so here goes.

Just another guy trying to get by and get high. 

i really didn't mean to make that rhyme......


----------



## bub kush (Nov 10, 2011)

started a tread on my first grow flowering lsd any tips would b great thanks keep up d good work every1


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow Grace, those are nice pictures, that is what I am talking about. See, with a picture we can 'see what your asking and what your doing, its like a thousand words. And did I mention, we like pictures.

So, we have a few sprouts, fair node spacing (the distance between the branches), the cotyledon leaves ( the first ones you saw ) have done their job ( feed your sprouts) and will soon fall off. Your medium ( what your growing in ) is an amended soil ( some things have been added). The color is not quite what we would like to see, but close, indicating a possible over watering situation?? or low light. 

The stretching, slim stems and four inch height, says low light and the picture of the soil says the same thing.... as long as they are not sitting in water that is in the drain pot? Over all I would rate them high, probably 7 or 8 out of ten, good job.

All of this belongs in your new journal. The more details you put into the journal....( all of the things your doing to get your 7 basics in line) the better the advice you receive. You started this as an experiment, according to Ed Rosenthal, so experiment............and keep a ui file (useless information). Remember, we are growing a weed, been growing for thousands of years without our help, it can not be as bad as all that.

I would recommend the book I mentioned for any new grower, it has a picture for every day of the plants life, a section on cloning and ph'ing, etc. from 'the Martha Stewert of marijuana'. I think the website is the same as his pen name. Send me a link to your journal when you have it posted.

Keep it up. Marijuana may not be addictive but growing it is. Welcome to the forum. VV


----------



## sidrip (Nov 11, 2011)

just thought id say hi, sid from south west uk, nice informative site you got here, so... got given a few seeds so thought i would give it a go, first timer, have no idea what strain or what im doing, done a bit of research brought them on, well theyve gone mental, got 3 stumpy ones with lots of bud on and 4 right long straggly things that i have to keep cutting the top off, not given them any feed etc just water every other day, hers a few pics i had to take when the light was off when they drooped a bit, will get a few better pics of the stumpy ones later





















well hope that worked as not only a newbie to growing but useless at computers...


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 11, 2011)

VictorVIcious said:


> Wow Grace, those are nice pictures, that is what I am talking about. See, with a picture we can 'see what your asking and what your doing, its like a thousand words. And did I mention, we like pictures.
> 
> So, we have a few sprouts, fair node spacing (the distance between the branches), the cotyledon leaves ( the first ones you saw ) have done their job ( feed your sprouts) and will soon fall off. Your medium ( what your growing in ) is an amended soil ( some things have been added). The color is not quite what we would like to see, but close, indicating a possible over watering situation?? or low light.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for replying!! I will look into the book and try to save up money for it. You were right about not having enough light I've been saving my money and after bills were paid I had enough for one more light. I know that I should probably have one light per plant at minimum but right now its just not possible (money wise). I had been thinking that we have been over watering the plants but I wasn't sure of it until today. 

I came across my first real problem, little white bugs. Some of them fly and some just jump. I did a lot of research but came across mixed signals some said that they were harmless, others said it was a fungus gnat that could virtually destroy my whole crop. So i got a household pesticide that is good for vegetables/ I figure if its okay to ingest, as long as i don't spray directly on my plants, than its okay to smoke. 

I tried taking a picture of the little wiggle worm type gnat looking thingys (haha sorry thats the only way i can describe them) and my iphone wouldnt focus in enough. Then i thought about finding the weed-o-scope so that i could see EXACTLY what it was but no dice.. tis lost in the beyond of my house.. Anywho I will keep you updated on what happens to that specific plant.

Basically I am growing in my closet i have 9 plants and have already started buying the pots that i am going to transfer them to i decided on the 5 gallon paint buckets because they were 3 $ as opposed to the 2 gallon pot that i was going to get was 5 .
I have two lights and an oscillating fan going on a 16/8 schedule. I also feed once a week with SUPERthrive. It claims to be the last fertilizer you will ever need. I usually end up watering them every three days but im thinking that it will be about once a week now, unless otherwise needed. My daily average temp would be about 78 degrees Fahrenheit, give or take a few. I cant wait until they get bigger!! Although I am expecting a few to be males and a couple to possible die off I have a great feeling that one will grow and then i'll get to toke down!

If anyone has any advice or some pointers that would be great! I will post more pictures soon of the new set up. Also if you have any questions about how im doing anything just ask! 
 & <3


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 12, 2011)

To control the gnats cut pieces of sticky pest strip and place onto soil, replace when about 3/4 full. This will control the adult gnats and reduce breeding. The pesticide wont help as they are reproducing in the soil,also hang a full pest strip in the grow area.


----------



## jerrytim (Nov 12, 2011)

Very informative.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 12, 2011)

Buds is right, the spray will not kill the larvae which are feeding or the root hairs, the part of the plant that transports the nutrients to the plant. Mosquito Dunks, around $8.00 at the big box stores, work for the larvae. Seems like they had granuals too. Break a little off and mix it in your water. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep, those satavias just grow and grow and... thanxs for the pictures, we like pictures. VV


----------



## JTV88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey everyone I'm Jay from New York starting my first grow with 150 w hps system .. so far they growing but I don't now what I'm doing at this point


----------



## bigrodz (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice ! What size of pot you have that in?


----------



## plast00 (Nov 12, 2011)

hey everyone im troy, im new to rollitup and well the growing game. just planted a few seeds i got off a mate, have a lil indoor setup atm just with CFL lights but waiting on a 400w hps set up to arrive hoping over the next few days ill have it, just a quick question as a complete beginner are there any strains you would recommend that grow pretty easily without too many dramas? thanks


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 12, 2011)

Take a look at the auto flowering strains. Most of them are pretty low maintenance.


----------



## plast00 (Nov 12, 2011)

alright will do thanks =]


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 12, 2011)

plast00 said:


> alright will do thanks =]


Any time man.


----------



## mdjenks (Nov 12, 2011)

im starting my first hrydro grow with the cool cab using a digital ballast and a 400w hps and a 400w conversion MH and I have a 10 gallon back up reservoir.

I have some good seeds. acapulco gold, lemon skunk, ladyburn 1974, tangerine dream, great white shark, ak47, ak48, black jack, head band, bcn diesel, and big bud.

the bcn diesel and ak47 is auto so i will run it first. my set up has 8 sights and a top shelf with 72 clone plugs and a florescent tube light to keep them alive. I'm also using the lucas system as well. 


any pointers?


----------



## mdjenks (Nov 12, 2011)

ak48 is a good one for beginners and so is ak47, very easy to grow both of them and they are very potent.


----------



## mdjenks (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## mdjenks (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## mdjenks (Nov 12, 2011)

/Users/zjenkins/Desktop/cabb.jpg


----------



## mdjenks (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## mdjenks (Nov 12, 2011)

why can't i post a pic wtf


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 13, 2011)

mdjenks said:


> why can't i post a pic wtf


Welcome to the forum, probably just isn't set up to work the way you expected. If you GoAdvanced you will [probably know what to do after that, if not I posted one way to put pictures in a post on page 10 of this thread, several others have too.

A pointer would be, do not try to start with 30 strains. VV


----------



## oneyejacks (Nov 13, 2011)

What's up everyone. Gonna try my first grow. I ordered a mix of 5 feminized indoor seeds from Nirvana and will wait the 7-14 or so biz days for em. Half the fun is to see what I got! Got 2 closets to grow in and will probably do a grow thread to share and get help along the way. Gonna do a CFL grow from start to finish and will make this as cheap as possible. If I can get 3 of these seeds to grow into plants I would be pretty happy. Next post probably if/when when seeds arrive!


----------



## CoffeeLover420 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello Guys. I am new to growing and new to this site. I got my clones a couple days ago and transplanting tonight. My clones are about 6 inches tall and curently in dixie cups. the soil needed to dry a little before I transplant. they are going into 4 gallon buckets i am a little confused about watering and feeding. any help would be great!!

Thanks a lot


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

Water them when the top layer of the soil gets kinda dry and crusty. Or you can do it by weight. When you water the transplant in see how much the container weighs. When it dries ou tit will be a lot lighter. As far as feeding goes start out with half of the recommended dosage and feed every other watering. work the dosage up from there to full strength over a few weeks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Guys, Grace here! I just wanted to share some photos to show you how much progress I've made since starting. Although i have a long road ahead of me ;p 

Okay, the first two pics are of my two biggest plants. As you can see the first is quite tall and has gone through quite a growth spurt since I last posted. The second is the first in the bunch to sprout its 5th leaves. The last three are the set ups that I have had since starting. The last picture is the current set up.



Toke it up guys


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

You should try lowering your lights, Grace. The plants being that tall isn't a good thing. It means she's stretching to get to the light source.


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

nanookofeclectic said:


> You should try lowering your lights, Grace. The plants being that tall isn't a good thing. It means she's stretching to get to the light source.


I have just recently lowered my lights there were a lot higher however with only having two lights i cannot lower them too much they are just about 1 1/2 ft. above the tallest plant now. Like I said before I really have no idea what I am doing, but thanks to this website i have started correcting my mistakes. Thank you for the advice ^_^


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

No problem. =) If you're using CFLs They can almost be touching the plant with no problems. What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

nanookofeclectic said:


> No problem. =) If you're using CFLs They can almost be touching the plant with no problems. What kind of lighting are you using?


Umm, right now its actually not the best haha. I think its one 250 watt infrared heat light and one 75 watt flood light. It sucks, I know. Im actually quite confused on what lights to use could you help? I'll change them as soon as I get paid.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

As far as cheap and efficient goes I like florescents. CFLs are good to. I use a 4ft floro shoplight with 2 6500k bulbs. The fixture is about $10 and the bulbs are about $7. The pic is of my stoneage growroom. lol.


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

see i thought mine were looking a bit too tall and not "fluffy" enough. They dont have enough foliage but my fiancee said they looked fine.. although neither of us know what were doing haha! Your plants look great, and honestly the grow room isn't that "stone-age" lol if it works that's all that should matter ^_<


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

Gracefly said:


> see i thought mine were looking a bit too tall and not "fluffy" enough. They dont have enough foliage but my fiancee said they looked fine.. although neither of us know what were doing haha! Your plants look great, and honestly the grow room isn't that "stone-age" lol if it works that's all that should matter ^_<


True that. LOL. Yah, you deff want to get some better lights on them. The flood and heat lamp don't produce the correct spectrum. You are blasting them with red spectrum light and in the veg stage they need blue spectrum. When you go to look for new lights, look at the package the bulbs come in. You're looking for a number that ends in "K". For the veg stage you want 6500K. It shines almost a blue-white. When they start to bud they need the red spectrum light. Around 2500K if I'm not mistaken. And thank you very much! I'll tell my girls you said so.  They sprouted on 10-23. Check out this website when you get some free time. It helped me a bunch. 

http://www.marijuanagrowguide.net/Home.html


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my, I didnt even know that about lights. I'll definitely change them as soon as possible. Wow this websites awesome!! Haha, i was using another site but the one you listed is way more informative.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

LOL. Just don't order seeds from their site. It's a scam.


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol its all good, I'm not to the point where I'm buying seeds I'm just using ones that I've had from.. well .. token down.. anywho so did you start off with clones or seeds?


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

Seeds all the way. I've never cloned a plant. Not quite there yet.


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

I hear that clonings easier, and it seems like it doesnt take as long for them to flower either.. hmm idk im excited though I guess i need to figure out when a good time to change the light schedule would be, because since theyve been stretching i know that i cant go by height.. hmm would you say that when there are six stems and leaves on there that it would be a good idea to change the schedule?


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

Generally you want to wait until the nodes start alternating. You see how the branches start even with eachother on both sides? When they get more mature they won't grow like that anymore. A good rule of thumb is around 5 or 6 weeks of veg, I think. I could be wrong though. If you switch them to early they can turn herm.


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

Its crazy after lowering the lights just a few hours ago and the top leaves have already started to darken in color!


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

okay thanks!!


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

Gracefly said:


> Its crazy after lowering the lights just a few hours ago and the top leaves have already started to darken in color!


Just make sure to keep that heat lamp faaaar away from the babies. Both lights you are using produce a lot of heat. Heat is bad. Veeery bad. 
I'd also tie the tall lanky ones to a chopstick or something to give them some support. When the foliage starts to come in thick they might topple over.


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

No problem my lamp just broke.. ugh now what am i gonna do?! I have to go to the store with all of my pennies and buy a new reflectorized clamp socket UGH!!! thats gonna be another 11 dollars that i really dont have.. -sigh- fml


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

Ooh.... Well, how many seeds do you have left? It may be in your best interest to save your money and just start over again when you get new lights.  You can get a 4ft shoplight for about $5 more than a new reflectorized clamp socket dealio.


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

nanookofeclectic said:


> Ooh.... Well, how many seeds do you have left? It may be in your best interest to save your money and just start over again when you get new lights.  You can get a 4ft shoplight for about $5 more than a new reflectorized clamp socket dealio.


Phew! Okay so after spending like 30 minutes in the light bulb section at walmart i finally found the lights that i needed, my fiancee and i ended up only spending like .. 20 $ on two new CFL 6500K lights and one new reflectorized clamp socket. I didnt feel like starting all over, although we have enough seeds to do so.. its just i would feel like all of that hard work went down the drain ya know? Anywho.. i have a new picture of what my set up looks like with the new lights and JEEZ! Its bright haha 




I know my lights are still too high but im gonna fix that soon ^_< thanks for all your help!! 

ps that pink thing is keeping one of my plants up and sturdy so that it doesnt fall over haha my fan must have tipped it over too much and now it wont stay up by its self.


----------



## The Jerk (Nov 13, 2011)

first time poster, long time smoker, this will be my second grow.

first grow consisted of 2 x 2' CFL tubes, lighting the way to 2 plants. when flowering began, i switched to some cheapo 'grow' lights i picked up at wally world for 5$ a piece. fast forward 4 months, got a nice 1oz yield off 2 plants. sure, its not much, but it was my first successful grow.

this time i want to do it right.

before, i was in an apartment. now, i have a house and dont have to worry about hiding it, since the wife and i rarely entertain guests. most of my friends are wary of my pad since my wife works for a PD in my city. oh well, she doesnt care and used to smoke herself, but with her work, herb would slow her down and thats no bueno.

anywho,

i was thinking this time, i will go with 4 x 2' CFL tubes. i was thinking about building separate grow boxes, one for veg and one for flowering. i have a killer space in one of my kitchen cabinets that i want to use for veg, and a spot in my living room closet i want to use for grow. id like to start up a relatively simple, self-sustaining gig since i dont smoke that much. ive seen grows with 2-4 plants that put out a good 3+ ounces. that would keep me happy for a good 2-3 months, easily.

since im confident i have the veg part down, all im concerned about is the flowering stage. during my first grow, once flowering began i went to a 12/12 cycle on the lights. i was using regular potting soil and adding a food suppliment to the water once a week. plants seemed to love it, started to get nice and tall but space forced me to top it and force the grow to bush out more. this is what im looking to do again this time.

your thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 13, 2011)

The Jerk said:


> first time poster, long time smoker, this will be my second grow.
> 
> first grow consisted of 2 x 2' CFL tubes, lighting the way to 2 plants. when flowering began, i switched to some cheapo 'grow' lights i picked up at wally world for 5$ a piece. fast forward 4 months, got a nice 1oz yield off 2 plants. sure, its not much, but it was my first successful grow.
> 
> ...


Hi this is my first grow, i was doing research and heard to stop adding the food supplement to the water once the plants go in to the flowering stage. Maybe that could have stunted the growth of your buds? Idk but good luck!!


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 13, 2011)

@Grace: With CFLs you want them literally almost on top of the plant. FLorescent light degrades VERY quickly. And any time you need help with anything feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## cowell (Nov 13, 2011)

umm no. You feed your plants through out flowering too. And the issue with no weight on his buds is directly related to the light you use. What are 2' CFL's? do you mean 2' flourescent tubes??? cause there's kinda a difference right... ? you can veg with flourescents.. but if you want any weight you need a HID. 

\Grace.. your plants are stretched to fuck. you need to lower your lights, and add more. You're not going to bring those through to flower. they are going to break under the weight of the gram buds they will produce.
Sorry. And stop giving advice that you have no idea about. You need to learn yourself before you try and teach. Welcome to the forums... go check them out.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 14, 2011)

cowell said:


> umm no. You feed your plants through out flowering too. And the issue with no weight on his buds is directly related to the light you use. What are 2' CFL's? do you mean 2' flourescent tubes??? cause there's kinda a difference right... ? you can veg with flourescents.. but if you want any weight you need a HID.
> 
> \Grace.. your plants are stretched to fuck. you need to lower your lights, and add more. You're not going to bring those through to flower. they are going to break under the weight of the gram buds they will produce.
> Sorry. And stop giving advice that you have no idea about. You need to learn yourself before you try and teach. Welcome to the forums... go check them out.


Ouch.  Harsh.


----------



## cowell (Nov 14, 2011)

not meaning to be - just straight forward. No offence to her.. but she has no idea what she's doing. I grow for med patients. What if the guy she's giving shit advice to is depending on that as his meds? shouldn't I be? he spends 5 months to get 3 grams??? Do you have any idea what a brain cancer patient has to go through if they don't have their meds to level themselves out? I have one patient that hash is the only thing that levels her day out... I need to get her as much as I can make so she can make it through the month.
I welcomed her to the forums... she needs to learn what she's doing too. Accurate info is important for people. I had to start somewhere too, and if I was told that shit and took it as accurate, I'd be fucking with people who actually need their meds. Sorry.. it hits close to home for me and I have little patience for that kind of shit.. hope both you and her understand that.. I'm not trying to be mean or a dick.. but sometimes people take this seriously for whatever reason, and we aren't just growing a few plants to smoke for personal enjoyment.

Grace.. hun, don't be upset.. I have your name tattoo'ed on my arm  I just take it pretty seriously - didn't mean to be harsh - k?


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 14, 2011)

I completely see where you are coming from man. People grow for different reasons, but accurate advice is important to all of us.


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 14, 2011)

Gracefly said:


> Umm, right now its actually not the best haha.
> 
> 
> > I think its one 250 watt infrared heat light
> ...


Are you getting paid soon?Dont use the heat lamp over your plants. its not helping them grow is creating a lot of unecessary heat and could even burn your plants ,literally 
Just start with the standard blue spectrum bulb.


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 14, 2011)

in time start saving for HPS /and/or Mh lights. A 150w is about $70 and hardly puts a dent in the power bill.


----------



## The Jerk (Nov 14, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> in time start saving for HPS /and/or Mh lights. A 150w is about $70 and hardly puts a dent in the power bill.


this is the part im stuck at now. MH vs HPS. im starting to lean more towards the HPS solution, since i have 3 x PC actinic bulbs i could use to feed the blue spectrum to the plants. im referring to the power compact bulbs used in saltwater fish tanks to grow coral. light is fairly new also, with less than 50 hours on it.

for HPS, are the ballasts / bulbs available at lowes/home depot?


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 14, 2011)

Ive actually changed my lights to 6500K CFL. And Although i feel a bit insulted, i also stated that im new as well and that im not sure. It wasnt advice it was more of a hey im not sure if its right but you could do more research to see if thats whats wrong. No hard feelings but you could have been nicer. Its whatever. Also my plants may take longer to flower because they have been stretched so thin, they may not bud at all. All i know is that this is an experiment for me and that if i do something wrong this time i will know what NOT to do next time. You may take all of this very serious and i can understand why because of what you do, but give me a break next time and think about what you say before you say it because it was really mean how you said it, even if you werent trying to be mean or rude. thx


----------



## mambomonster (Nov 14, 2011)

Newbie here, getting ready for my first grow. It's for a couple of friends and family members as I've never smoked. I like plants and volunteered to grow them a bit as an experiment really. Sounds like dead plants waiting to happen right? I hope not. I have a 2x4 tent on the way and the seeds are already here. I did some research on this great site before buying anything. I expect to start with 6-8 plants in a small hydro setup including a 400w HPS and active carbon filter. Wish me luck! I'll be posting my questions soon I'm sure.


----------



## cowell (Nov 14, 2011)

Gracefly said:


> Ive actually changed my lights to 6500K CFL. And Although i feel a bit insulted, i also stated that im new as well and that im not sure. It wasnt advice it was more of a hey im not sure if its right but you could do more research to see if thats whats wrong. No hard feelings but you could have been nicer. Its whatever. Also my plants may take longer to flower because they have been stretched so thin, they may not bud at all. All i know is that this is an experiment for me and that if i do something wrong this time i will know what NOT to do next time. You may take all of this very serious and i can understand why because of what you do, but give me a break next time and think about what you say before you say it because it was really mean how you said it, even if you werent trying to be mean or rude. thx


 
Insulted - why? What did I say that was personally aimed at you? I said your plants are stretched to fuck... that's an expletive. They ARE stretched to fuck..no? My word, those plants are very, very, very, very, very, very stretched! - better?
Lower the light or the plant won't be able to support the weight of any bud... that's advice. Pointed, concise, and accurate. 
Then I said "sorry- and welcomed you to the forum and let you know in my own unique way that you have alot to learn..and shouldn't be passing around your "knowlege base" if you aren't sure about it. 
Mainly because I'm not a newbie out here - I get to see first hand in the forums people about to lose their crop because their buddy told them this or that.... happens all the time out here and it's one of my biggest pet peeves. I don't coddle people. I also don't think what I wrote is anything other than statements... indifference isn't mean. It just is what it is. Anyhoo, take care and good luck.


----------



## Gracefly (Nov 14, 2011)

Its obvious that I need to change forums, youre a douche and i now see why your screen name is cowell, because its obvious that you have no idea what I was irritated about in your response. I agree with you, my plants are stretched badly. It was the other comments that were insulting like "shit advice." Just because you grow meds doesnt mean that you should be all god damned high and mighty about me making a damn mistake. Hi, Im Human, what are you? Obviously not Simon Cowell, he has more class than that. what ever. i got on this damn forum to find some help and i got insulted and criticized for making one damn mistake. FOR FUCK SAKE IM SORRY. I agree that information is important and needs to be accurate but no matter what i say to an ass like you youre only going to take in half of what i say and then turn around and try to be even more of an ass to me so to this i say farewell newbie forum. I most likely wont post on here again.


----------



## Harleyboy486 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all. Was talking to a new potential caregiver today and he said to check this site out. So here I am to listen and learn from all who process and display virtues of Karma.


----------



## CoffeeLover420 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok so like i said before I did my first transplant with my new clones. ONE of my clones had no roots and fell out of the dirt. Besides being pissed because i paid for the clone is there anything i can do to nurse this clone or should i give up?


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 15, 2011)

All you can do is try a fresh angle cut new medium re dip and wait 2 weeks and hope it works. What a rip off, the jackass who cloned them.


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 15, 2011)

Harleyboy486 said:


> Hi all. Was talking to a new potential caregiver today and he said to check this site out. So here I am to listen and
> 
> 
> > learn from all who process and display virtues of Karma
> ...


Forget about karma, karma wont give you harvest but hard work,willingness to learn and persistance will.


----------



## CoffeeLover420 (Nov 15, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> All you can do is try a fresh angle cut new medium re dip and wait 2 weeks and hope it works. What a rip off, the jackass who cloned them.


 See and thats what i thought at first. but this guy is GOOD real GOOD called him and said he would give me 2 more. I dont have the dip...hummm


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 15, 2011)

if he does it again hes bad real bad.


----------



## ML75 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gracefly said:


> Ive actually changed my lights to 6500K CFL. And Although i feel a bit insulted, i also stated that im new as well and that im not sure. It wasnt advice it was more of a hey im not sure if its right but you could do more research to see if thats whats wrong. No hard feelings but you could have been nicer. Its whatever. Also my plants may take longer to flower because they have been stretched so thin, they may not bud at all. All i know is that this is an experiment for me and that if i do something wrong this time i will know what NOT to do next time. You may take all of this very serious and i can understand why because of what you do, but give me a break next time and think about what you say before you say it because it was really mean how you said it, even if you werent trying to be mean or rude. thx


you go girl. more power to you for growing. all the men on here think us ladies cant keep up, but fuck em, cus youre right, this is our first grow and we are going to learn more and get better.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 15, 2011)

ML75 said:


> you go girl. more power to you for growing. all the men on here think us ladies cant keep up, but fuck em, cus youre right, this is our first grow and we are going to learn more and get better.


AYE! Long time no see! Where you been hiding?


----------



## cowell (Nov 15, 2011)

Gracefly said:


> Its obvious that I need to change forums, youre a douche and i now see why your screen name is cowell, because its obvious that you have no idea what I was irritated about in your response. I agree with you, my plants are stretched badly. It was the other comments that were insulting like "shit advice." Just because you grow meds doesnt mean that you should be all god damned high and mighty about me making a damn mistake. Hi, Im Human, what are you? Obviously not Simon Cowell, he has more class than that. what ever. i got on this damn forum to find some help and i got insulted and criticized for making one damn mistake. FOR FUCK SAKE IM SORRY. I agree that information is important and needs to be accurate but no matter what i say to an ass like you youre only going to take in half of what i say and then turn around and try to be even more of an ass to me so to this i say farewell newbie forum. I most likely wont post on here again.


Bye. I even took time to try and explain my rational and apologized right away if you took it wrong. Whatever. I'm not going to lose sleep over it. I highly doubt that's the last post you'll make... go ahead and prove me wrong 
You should re-read this thread in a few days when auntie flow is out of town and you'll see what I meant. It's not about girrrrrrl power - it's about asking questions and learning to be better at what we do - not hand out advice you have no idea about to people asking legitimate questions. Stop feeding them in flowering... come on Grace.
Bad advice whether well meant or not - is not going to help anyone. If you didn't know the answer... why did you post one at all? I'm a douche? K. Been called worse by better.

You're right - because I grow meds I'm not all high and mighty. Don't think I have ever said anything to like.. but hey...whatever.
I'm not Simon Cowell you're right about that too. More class though?? - did you see this season of X factor? That's a little harsh too IMO considering you don't know me at all. 

Maybe you get what you give. Good job though on posting accurate info- that's a step in the right direction! Keep that going...and have a good day.


----------



## cowell (Nov 15, 2011)

ML75 said:


> you go girl. more power to you for growing. all the men on here think us ladies cant keep up, but fuck em, cus youre right, this is our first grow and we are going to learn more and get better.


BTW - there are some great female growers out here... they have their work cut out for them because of things like this.

Top of my head- OHHH Research Kitty - where are you??- you can attest to this - no?

She's a fantastic grower who gets shit on all the time on here because of the stigma you are describing.... she takes this shit WAY more serioulsy than I do - and she's a way more advanced grower than I am. I'm a grown man. I don't decriminate based on sex.. if anything I was WAY nicer to her than I normally would of been because she IS a girl.

You want to back a chick.. look her up and start learning from her- You'll learn alot, quick.


----------



## greenjedi (Nov 15, 2011)

i am new to the forum and would appreciate n e help i could get from all of u...have ? about nutes and the npk values..how to now if im using to much?..if using othe supplements adding the valuse to my base to get a total? may b not using enoough..n e help would help


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 15, 2011)

greenjedi said:


> i am new to the forum and would appreciate n e help i could get from all of u...have ? about nutes and the npk values..how to now if im using to much?..if using othe supplements adding the valuse to my base to get a total? may b not using enoough..n e help would help


If you are using to much it'll burn your plants. Pics?


----------



## TnKFactor (Nov 16, 2011)

I clearly have a whole lot of reading to do here but I have 1 sorta young female which has 7 amazing looking buds growing at the moment but I'm not really sure what to do next. Going to spend some time looking through these threads but just thought I'd drop a post in here to say Hello. If you have any thoughts or can point me in the right direction - I would appreciate it.

BTW is it OK for me to post a Picture of this "girl" or is that not recommended?

Anyway I'm an active user / poster on a forum very much like this one, so I hope to learn more about you guys and perhaps more importantly what I can learn from this site?
Hope you all have a nice day.
lots of love
[- n |<


----------



## Rooted hands (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am a newbie, in my 7th cycle, and have lots of questions. First off I have had a on going battle with PWM and now i am looking into going with CO2. Not sure at all how that works yet, but intrested to find out the details. I have a 8 1000w hps in bloom room and 2 1000w metal halide in veg. Been plagued with pwm for a few cycles then changed airflow and got rid of it but the end of my last cycle it came back at the 11th hour. Anyways, long story for another post I'm sure, but just a little bout my situation. Anyone have any suggestions. I have had really good runs the last two, but not pulling the weight I should with 8 1000 hps's.................clogged pumps was the problem this last time.....solved that, but killed the height. Anyways.......that's my story


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 16, 2011)

Youve had 7 grows you run 10000w and youre telling us your a newbie??? You should have a dehumidifier for mold and cooltubes for the heat created by 10000w hid. How big is the area? how much are you harvesting? Id be wanting 20lb min per harvest,hows the power bill?


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 16, 2011)

greenjedi said:


> i am new to the forum and would appreciate n e help i could get from all of u...have ? about nutes and the npk values..how to now if im using to much?..if using othe supplements adding the valuse to my base to get a total? may b not using enoough..n e help would help


Read the forum on nutrients.


----------



## permat (Nov 16, 2011)

I is new herez, plz welcum mez.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 16, 2011)

permat said:


> I is new herez, plz welcum mez.


Welcome to you.


----------



## Dr.Dank1310 (Nov 17, 2011)

whats up all? newbee to this site, 2 1/2 grows under my belt, ive learned most of what i know by coming to this site, it kicks ass, but im tired of using bagseed, although i get a few good nugs and a decent high, i need to know if nirvana seedbank is ok to ship to the US still, im looking into papaya,ppp, and bubblicious, bubble for sure, i only have a 3x3 closet to grow in so i made a screen so i can scrog, im also sick of sexing so im going to order fem seeds.........anyone know if its safe to order from Nirvana? thanks


----------



## newbiefarmer02664 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys, name is Jake, I'm from New England. I have succeeded at growing one female plant(my first attempt, outdoor) from bagseed(not middies bagseed, but nothing spectacular either, it did however produce a very good quality, if rather airy, central cola.) That plant and her brother taught me a lot of things. I know now not to rush the Harvest (my one plant probably would have produced more buds had i let it go another two weeks or so), I also know that I need a much better set-up this spring if I am going to get enough smoke to last me through till next growing season. If ya'll could help me pick a good beginner-outdoor-hybrid strain, i would appreciate it. I have a pretty vast swamp in the rear of my house so I have plenty of options for grow sites and may consider a scatter planting.


----------



## Rooted hands (Nov 17, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> Youve had 7 grows you run 10000w and youre telling us your a newbie??? You should have a dehumidifier for mold and cooltubes for the heat created by 10000w hid. How big is the area? how much are you harvesting? Id be wanting 20lb min per harvest,hows the power bill?


Well, BUDS, I am a newbie to this forum. Let's say I do pretty well. I am looking into CO2 bc as of now I am using oscillating fans through out and a mushroom type of hepa filter w/ fan and struggling with bugs and pwm. Of course, there is a giant exhaust filter and fan to clear any smell. I also have a pretty good dehumidifier that seems to be one of the reason for the good last few run, but I did see PWM at the very end and pulled things just in time.
All my lights are in air cooled hoods with air coming from outside and dumping back out.....fan on both ends. It stays pretty cool. Humidity is high, but I drain the dehumidifier back into the 100 gal res
The area is about 11'x30'.
The power bill is up there.

My question is can I run CO2 without sealing the room? I don't want to get a GIANT A/C unit. Any ideas? 
Peace


----------



## BRealJ (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok im new to growing and plan on growing as soon as my Bud buddy LEd starter kit comes if you could i need to know any advice any could give out to a new comer thanks


----------



## psychordist (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi folks.. I'm new here, total newb to growing aswell. I've got four Northern Lights from seed in 75% soil / 25% Permiculite, nearly 5 weeks old.. Im low-stress training all of them, and they're lookin pretty good to me  Two weeks ago I started introducing them to complete NPK 5-5-5 Ferts. They're under four 18W CFL's, about four inches from the light. ....All in a wardrobe, I'll get a few photos up pretty soon..


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 17, 2011)

BRealJ said:


> Ok im new to growing and plan on growing as soon as my Bud buddy LEd starter kit comes if you could i need to know any advice any could give out to a new comer thanks


Don't waste your money on an LED setup. They tend to give pretty weak yields.


----------



## doctor117 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Guys, I'm new. Hope, i'll find a lot of new information here


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

welcome to riu new members

heres a good thread to join on last page 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-more-money.html


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Nov 19, 2011)

whats a thread?


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 19, 2011)

Ryandoe11 said:


> whats a thread?


You are posting in one now. LOL. It's basically just a conversation on the forum.


----------



## weedworm (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey guys new to the forum new to grow was just curious can I leave my light on 24/7 at first? I have a 400w mh and right now have just one baby plant sprouting out hasten even opened up fully yet thank! hope to learn alot here


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 19, 2011)

weedworm said:


> Hey guys new to the forum new to grow was just curious can I leave my light on 24/7 at first? I have a 400w mh and right now have just one baby plant sprouting out hasten even opened up fully yet thank! hope to learn alot here


24/0 and 18/6 are popular lighting schedules for veg.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 20, 2011)

.... but you wouldn't need a 400watt anything for a new sprout, you would have to put it a few feet above it at this stage. Just sayin.. VV


----------



## TnKFactor (Nov 20, 2011)

TnKFactor said:


> I clearly have a whole lot of reading to do here but I have 1 sorta young female which has 7 amazing looking buds growing at the moment but I'm not really sure what to do next. Going to spend some time looking through these threads but just thought I'd drop a post in here to say Hello. If you have any thoughts or can point me in the right direction - I would appreciate it.
> 
> BTW is it OK for me to post a Picture of this "girl" or is that not recommended?
> 
> ...


Hi everyone, 

Did I mention that my 7 little buds are pure white tentacled buds forming which are literally just covered in white hairs (leaves & all). Seriously I sploosh when I look at it. But again the plant seems to have hit a growth wall and I would guess this is less that I have only about 1/4 of smokable material, once it dries out (based on size). Is there anything else I can do to give this one last hard push to make the Buds as large as possible? Thoughts, ideas, suggections or whatever are all welcome. 

Anyway I still wanted to re-post on this thread to re-introduce those of you who may be interested as to who I am and give you an idea of what I have going on at the moment. However if I should move this to another thread or something, for further coversation or whatever - just let me know. Obviously I am very new to this forum and not sure exactly how you guys like to work here.

Thank you in advance, plus lots of love & best wishes to you on yours.
Katie


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Nov 20, 2011)

I already know how to roll, how do I change where it says learning how to roll!?!


----------



## weedworm (Nov 20, 2011)

VictorVIcious said:


> .... but you wouldn't need a 400watt anything for a new sprout, you would have to put it a few feet above it at this stage. Just sayin.. VV


will it kill them?? I have it in a basement closet it get pretty cold in there about 50 F with the light on it stays about 73-36 F the light is about 3 feet above the babies and there is now 3 of them, also another question one of the plants is growing right up the side on the container I mean I really dont understand how it got there lol, will that hurt it or will it last long enough to transplant??


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 20, 2011)

weedworm said:


> Hey guys new to the forum new to grow was just curious can I leave my light on 24/7 at first? I have a 400w mh and right now have just one baby plant sprouting out hasten even opened up fully yet thank! hope to learn alot here


You will have to get something to warm it up ,50 is too cold for seedlings. The light should be ok because temps are low. Can you run the light 24/7 for veg and will keep temps up?


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 20, 2011)

TnKFactor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Did I mention that my 7 little buds are pure white tentacled buds forming which are literally just covered in white hairs (leaves & all). Seriously I sploosh when I look at it. But again the plant seems to have hit a growth wall and I would guess this is less that I have only about 1/4 of smokable material, once it dries out (based on size). Is there anything else I can do to give this one last hard push to make the Buds as large as possible? Thoughts, ideas, suggections or whatever are all welcome.
> 
> ...


Hello , to get longer harder buds you will need to get HPS for flowering(just a 250w will do ,about $80 and cost little to run). make sure you let it go till there is no hairs left on the buds just a few, make sure the temps are 75-80, keep Humidity at 40-55, Ph should be 6.5. Simple as that Katie.
Do this and you will get the best out of the strain.


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 20, 2011)

BRealJ said:


> Ok im new to growing and plan on growing as soon as my Bud buddy LEd starter kit comes if you could i need to know any advice any could give out to a new comer thanks


Go to the LED forums and talk the boys there.


----------



## weedworm (Nov 20, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> You will have to get something to warm it up ,50 is too cold for seedlings. The light should be ok because temps are low. Can you run the light 24/7 for veg and will keep temps up?


yeah when the lights are on its stays good and warm just when there off its cold thats why i am on the 24/7 plan lol


----------



## ROADHOUZE420 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am just starting to grow. I began germinating 3 reggie seeds about 5 hours ago. I am currently using the sponge method. I have multiple questions. How do i tell if it's male or female? When do i start harvesting? what is the best drying method? and how often should i water my plants?


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 21, 2011)

ROADHOUZE420 said:


> I am just starting to grow. I began germinating 3 reggie seeds about 5 hours ago. I am currently using the sponge method. I have multiple questions. How do i tell if it's male or female? When do i start harvesting? what is the best drying method? and how often should i water my plants?


Wow. That is a lot of questions. LOL. Run some of them through the search bar at the top of the page. Also check this site out. It will help you out a lot.
http://www.marijuanagrowguide.net/Home.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone welcome to post on this thread aswell as leave there owen comments about my grow and other peoples that are on there..u can also put your own grow pics on there or buds..its basically a thread were u can talk about anything also get help with things u want...


kevin murphy said:


> welcome to riu new members
> 
> heres a good thread to join on last page
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-more-money.html


----------



## ajamess91 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in the process of setting up my first grow-closet. I ordered a dinafem white widow seed and got a blue widow free from attitude. For now my plan is to grow them in soil under a florescent during veg and HPS for flowering. I'm going to make a enclosed box with a carbon filter. The main concern I have is the smell, I'd assume that a white widow produces some strong odors. If I have the circulation and air filtration set up properly should I expect an odor? (I have two roommates, one of which would not appreciate the smell)


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 21, 2011)

ajamess91 said:


> I'm in the process of setting up my first grow-closet. I ordered a dinafem white widow seed and got a blue widow free from attitude. For now my plan is to grow them in soil under a florescent during veg and HPS for flowering. I'm going to make a enclosed box with a carbon filter. The main concern I have is the smell, I'd assume that a white widow produces some strong odors. If I have the circulation and air filtration set up properly should I expect an odor? (I have two roommates, one of which would not appreciate the smell)


A carbon scrubber will deffinately help. Are you only planning on growing one at a time? If you keep your box sealed up pretty well and exhaust the air through a scrubber you should be good, but you still may smell it if you get close.


----------



## mancman (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey all whats up! Im new to growing and have done only 1 grow which was ..dont laugh ..a windowsill grow of afghan kush ryder,and even with a dismall northern England summer I flowered and harvested it even if it wasnt potent enough to get a rat stoned! Anyway this is my first real attempt at home growing ,so first off let me tell you what i got planned and then if someone could give me some advise on the questions i'll be very greatful.OK im looking at getting this tent for a loft grow .http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-SECRET-JARDIN-GROW-TENT-DS90-90x90x160cm-/270828278660?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f0e9f9384 

So my first question is ,would this tent be ok for 3 or 4 kush type indicas? I will be trial and erroring a lot as i know ,but to start with im looking at 3 or 4 indias in that tent with leds which im still in the process of deciding which to buy, any advise at this stage would be great and if u have any questions just fire away cheers folks.


----------



## jefreymineiko (Nov 22, 2011)

hello to everyone,im new here.


----------



## nickkk12 (Nov 22, 2011)

yea im new here i wana learn everything there is too grow weed. soo hmu if u have any idea's thats guys


----------



## CanniBowl (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello all, new to this community. Looking forward to learning about marijuana, especially growing. Roll that bleazy.


----------



## GingerMan0331 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! I hope I am welcomed. I am a very extreme newbie to growing and could use some mentoring. I have recently purchase the SuperCloset 2.0 and I have a 500w LED Grow light. I am ready for some serious indoor growing.


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 23, 2011)

i can roll a joint now! yay! im baked like cake.


----------



## parkrat (Nov 23, 2011)

new member and I am looking forward to starting a micro indoor grow for personal use. I am still in an "information gathering" phase and will probably follow a couple more journals before I begin. I have noticed there are a lot of industrious gardeners on here building their own grow boxes but i plan on purchasing a "little woody indoor grow box" as I am not very mechanical and thought I could save time, headache and probably even money by doing so.

I am going to follow a couple of more journals before I begin my own. look forward to learning from y'all...


----------



## redshirtjedi (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm a new member, as well as a new grower. I am growing in a closet that has both a small veg and flowering chamber. I am planning to propagate seeds and clones on my dresser with a Power Cloner of something similar. I've gotten my hands on some Purps seeds, but am experimenting with ditch seeds first. I will appreciate everyone's help in my new hobby.


----------



## Condition1 (Nov 25, 2011)

New here. Looking to grow about 9 plants in a BC Northern Lights "Boombox." My strain of choice is "LSD," the Skunk 1 X Mazar Indica strain, not Lemon Sour Diesel, the Sativa. I actually prefer Sativas, and the best bud I've ever smoked is Maui Wowie, which is rated at 10-15% THC. LSD is rated at 24%, so I really can't wait to try it out.

I've never attempted at growing. I'm currently reading a book on indoor growing, titled "Marijuana 101." Hopefully I can have a successful harvest, and many more to come.

I have many medical conditions for marijuana use, so I'm hoping 9 plants a harvest is more than enough.


----------



## MapleMint (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all -Noob grower here.

I've pulled three small successful organic outdoor harvests so far (only a few plants each time) and love the process as well as the smoke. Better control is what I'm after for the fourth grow so I'm in process of building a small stealth cab at the moment. One problem I'm having is that I've wired two pc fans in parallel (each is 12V DC / 300 mA with manual RPM control) to a brand new 12V DC / 1000 mA power supply (plug adapter -not a computer power supply). Given that the total amp draw is only 600 mA, I should be well under the 1000 mA adapter limit. What's got me confusted is that I stepped out for a couple of hours and returned to find one fan barely running and the other bone dead. Any insight from the local electricians is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

MM


----------



## chappy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all - 

New MMJ card holder looking to set up first grow. Most likely looking at a scrog setup with at least 1000w hps to start. Regular soil at first nothing special. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 27, 2011)

the best way would to be follow the light of the equator where ever you go just to make sure it gets the right light when you are at the equator as it gets bigger and starts to flower move closer to the pole that you want to flower at (south pole in the northern winter and north pole when it gets cold down south. That way you will enjoy the best weather wherever you go becasue it is mostly tropical regions you meet a lot of nice women also ..plus they have coin to pay for your equator bud strain


matth82003 said:


> An equitorial sativa is a lot taller than an indica. These plants also need more darkness than plants grown where I live. 11/13 if I recall. Thats 13 hours of darkness and 11 hours of light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 27, 2011)

einsteinus said:


> the best way would to be follow the light of the equator where ever you go just to make sure it gets the right light when you are at the equator as it gets bigger and starts to flower move closer to the pole that you want to flower at (south pole in the northern winter and north pole when it gets cold down south. That way you will enjoy the best weather wherever you go becasue it is mostly tropical regions you meet a lot of nice women also ..plus they have coin to pay for your equator bud strain


What was all that mumbo jumbo?


----------



## joshua95602 (Nov 27, 2011)

hi im pretty new to posting around here i mostly read up on different styles of grows and try to get advice on my mini grow. this is my main go to site for information.


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 27, 2011)

Hid light, temp and humidity control are very important.


----------



## BklynPrototype (Nov 27, 2011)

I use rain water too. Let me tell you rain water has an excellent PH 6.5. I advice you to collect rain water and place it in the refrigerator in a clean juice bottle or something like that. Stagnant rain water gets algae within few days and start to stink. If it stinks I do not reccomend you to use for your plants. Its not going to kill them but you'b be feeding bacteria and algae and you can face any complication in the future cause of that. Cooling your rain water remains FRESH and GOOD, just keep in mind before feeding your plant with it. Get the cool water out of the refrigerator few hours earlier up to room temps, ok. Good luck.


----------



## mikelh91 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi im new to this and was thinking of ways to make my own grow box any suggestions?


----------



## maineyankee (Nov 28, 2011)

chappy said:


> Hi all -
> 
> New MMJ card holder looking to set up first grow. Most likely looking at a scrog setup with at least 1000w hps to start. Regular soil at first nothing special. Nice to meet you all!


Hi Chappy and welcome  Sounds like you have all of your ducks in a row in knowing what and how you want to grow your first one ... I know personally there are a lot of great peeps on here that will help you out with anything that you may run into. Looking forward to some great pics and posts in the future, as you get settled in.

Again Chappy .... Welcome 

The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Nov 28, 2011)

mikelh91 said:


> Hi im new to this and was thinking of ways to make my own grow box any suggestions?


Hey Mike !! Not trying to be funny here ... But .... Can ya give us a little bit more of info? How many plants? Method of Grow? Type of Lights for yield purposes etc ... 

There are many gifted people on here that will help you out, no matter what the question or problem that you have. The only thing that most of ask of you, is to be as detailed as possible so that we can render the proper suggestion(s) back to you. In this way, you will always get what you sow 

Thanks Mike ... And Welcome to RollItUp (RIU)

The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Nov 28, 2011)

BklynPrototype said:


> I use rain water too. Let me tell you rain water has an excellent PH 6.5. I advice you to collect rain water and place it in the refrigerator in a clean juice bottle or something like that. Stagnant rain water gets algae within few days and start to stink. If it stinks I do not reccomend you to use for your plants. Its not going to kill them but you'b be feeding bacteria and algae and you can face any complication in the future cause of that. Cooling your rain water remains FRESH and GOOD, just keep in mind before feeding your plant with it. Get the cool water out of the refrigerator few hours earlier up to room temps, ok. Good luck.


Hi Brooklyn ~ I am in the midst of doing my first grow and have been using tap water (6.6 ph) thus far. I really would like to capture some rain water before the colder stuff gets here in Maine, but I was wondering with all of the air pollution that travels our way from our west, if it was just as good as treatable water. Do you have any suggestions to find out the content of the rain water outside of the ph factor?

Thanks in advance 

The MaineYankee


----------



## esebuddasmoker! (Nov 29, 2011)

sup. first plant. doin it indoors. HELP!!!!


----------



## theflesh (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi- it's my first time growing. I've got one Green Crack and one Purple Kush under a T-5 light in soil in my closet. They're about a foot tall and I'm going to go buy different lighting to move them into flowering. They still could use some time before flowering I think. Anyway, I just learned about topping. Should I top them now and let them veg for another couple weeks before I move them into flowering? I guess my question is, it can't hurt to veg them longer right?


----------



## maineyankee (Nov 30, 2011)

theflesh said:


> Hi- it's my first time growing. I've got one Green Crack and one Purple Kush under a T-5 light in soil in my closet. They're about a foot tall and I'm going to go buy different lighting to move them into flowering. They still could use some time before flowering I think. Anyway, I just learned about topping. Should I top them now and let them veg for another couple weeks before I move them into flowering? I guess my question is, it can't hurt to veg them longer right?


You can keep your plants in the veg state for as long as you like. Reason being; this is where one keeps their mother plants. Just make sure you keep the lights on their regular schedule.

As for topping, perhaps you may want to do LST, to get them small and bushy. At least that is what I am reading from your post between the lines.

Best of luck in your grow(s) The Flesh, and keep us posted with your results.

Peace and Love
The MaineYankee


----------



## theflesh (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks maineyankee! I just checked into LST. I think they may be a little too far along to do that- the stem may break. They don't need to be short and bushy necessarily. I'm going to buy a 600 watt High Pressure Sodium bulb & ballast today and I may start flowering soon idk.


----------



## callofcannabis (Nov 30, 2011)

Instead of short and bushy how bout big and bushy,I grow outdoors is Louisiana so I got a pretty decent time for veg phase,can I top my plants to have one tall bushy plant?


----------



## mrcool27 (Nov 30, 2011)

is it true that one of the hardest parts about growing is finding your spot...i have a spot in mind it i posted a thread describing in please check it out and feel free to give advice


----------



## jerrytim (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi i am newly join this forum. I am very happy to join this forum. I like it.


----------



## JWilkerson (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey there! I'm a newbie here Good to meet ya


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 1, 2011)

theflesh said:


> Thanks maineyankee! I just checked into LST. I think they may be a little too far along to do that- the stem may break. They don't need to be short and bushy necessarily. I'm going to buy a 600 watt High Pressure Sodium bulb & ballast today and I may start flowering soon idk.


I saw the pics that you posted and I would agree that they are too far into doing LST ... However ... I would read up on how to "Super Cropping" ... Keep in mind that you are looking for more flower spots so that when your flower, you will have more sites for flowers/buds. 

Keep up the great work ... they look great !! 

MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 1, 2011)

mrcool27 said:


> is it true that one of the hardest parts about growing is finding your spot...i have a spot in mind it i posted a thread describing in please check it out and feel free to give advice


One of the hardest things to do is to find the right place. Like the old addage goes .."Measure Twice, Cut Once !" .... Make sure that all elements from start to finish happens in your locale. Do I have to be stealth? What about vents? Electric ? and the list goes on ...

Best of luck to you in your endevours Mr. Cool and keep us in the loop with post and pics. 

Again, Welcome 

MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 1, 2011)

jerrytim said:


> Hi i am newly join this forum. I am very happy to join this forum. I like it.


So glad that you like it Jerry ~ Tim  There are a lot of seasoned posters on here that are more than willing to help out with any problems or suggestions that you have. 

In the meanwhile, pull up a seat and enjoy the view 

Good luck with whatever you may choose to do !

The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 1, 2011)

JWilkerson said:


> Hey there! I'm a newbie here Good to meet ya


Welcome JW to RollItUp ... This is where you will find everything that one may need answers to should the need arise (In which I am sure eventually it will be) 

Best of luck in whatever you may choose to do, and if ever you need help, just ask the question ... We are all here to help !! 

Best of Luck
The MaineYankee


----------



## lemonchronic (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,
I am a sort of newbie at growing, have had a plant from flowering to harvest but not the full process.
I have joined this forum to gain as much knowledge as possible before starting my grow, I am looking to grow lemon skunk(i LOVE the flavour) around 12-16 plants in a 2m by 2m homemade grow enclosure, I say enlcosure and not tent because i plan to make it out of wood and not plastic poles for strength. I plan to use the diamond grow reflective sheeting to cover it.
At the moment i can't decide whether i want to have one full enclosure or split the enclosure down the middle and use it for vegging+flowering for a continuous yield.
I'm going to use 400-600w hps with a digital ballast if i keep it as one enclosure.
What is the easiest medium to use for my first grow?
anyways off to browse the forum and beautiful pics,
lemon


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Lemon and welcome 

Sounds like you have a plan in place and ready to roll it out in the very near future.

Although I too am a newbie (Currently on my 1st grow), but one that has studied long and hard ... I would have to say to start in soil. I would def spend the extra amount of funds to get the entire products that you would need at your local Hydroponic's store, and not the OTC stuff at Home Teapot or Wally World etc.

I hope that you do well in whatever you may choose to do, and look very forward on some great posts and pics.

Happy Holidays, Peace and Love
The MaineYankee


----------



## lemonchronic (Dec 1, 2011)

cheers for the advice man, Take it easy


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 1, 2011)

mrcool27 said:


> is it true that one of the hardest parts about growing is finding your spot...i have a spot in mind it i posted a thread describing in please check it out and feel free to give advice


i think that finding a spot to hide your car is the hardest part nearby to a good grow spot.Most rips offs will be onto your trail by first seeing your parked car, dont forget your in there for 3-4 hours working.


----------



## Marijinoob (Dec 2, 2011)

So, I'm a new grower and recently started some Sativa indoors. I germinated a bunch of seeds and only a few survived the germination and initial planting process. Right now I have 1 solid plant growing and it is about 4-5 inches tall and one germinated seedling that is barely sprouting out of some soil. I'm using the natural light through a bathroom window and a 3 led tap-light that I found in a drawer in my kitchen at night time. The tap light is a blue/purple spectrum led and is very good at inducing quick growth. From using the LED overnight I have gotten multiple new leaves sprouting and the existent leaves grow larger and faster. I'm not sure how long ago I planted my 4-5 inch plant but I believe it was about 2-3 weeks ago. I need to know when I should move my plants into the flowering room, what height, or how much time (in weeks)? Also, if I'm growing Sativa is it normal for the stem to the plant to be thin and long? Of the 4-5 inch height of the plant, about 4 inches of the plant is stem and the leaves on top make up the remaining inch. I thought it may be because I have the tap-light hanging about 1 inch from the top of the plant, and have been moving it as the plant grows that this may have effected it. Any ideas?


----------



## yoopermadness (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello everyone , 

I am yoopermadness , Hopefully I am here to learn a few new tricks & maybe help 
I have only been growing for 1 & 1/2 yrs 
Right now I have a few girls (White Rhino , Afghan #3, Bubblelisus , Papaya & G13 
I am an indoor soil grower 
I live in the so called mountains of Michigan (to us they are hills / lol

Its snowing today so as you can see we get weather


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 4, 2011)

pop by the doggies threaad anytime growers...its on the general forum..always interested hearing of new memebers grows..


----------



## liri (Dec 5, 2011)

hello everybody!

me and my baby (Afghan Kush Ryder) are following this forum to gain some knowledge to let her be even more sexy!!!

any help will be higly appreciated

bye


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 5, 2011)

welcome to riu bro


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Liri and welcome to the one of the greatest sites on the internet when it comes to that wonderful flower we all enjoy 

We also welcome your new baby, and look very forward to seeing some great posts with pics on her development as she goes throw Kindergarten through High School 

There are so many of us on here that if you need a hand or two, by all means ask away. There are so many seasoned veterans on here, and your answer usually takes no longer than 5-10 minutes.

Again welcome to the both of you !!
Happy Holidays !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## liri (Dec 5, 2011)

great!
thank you guys for the warm welcome

i proceed posting my grow


----------



## SickMade (Dec 5, 2011)

I am at week 3 day 3 and my plants are doing pretty well. I started these from seeds and I purchased Feminized White Widow Seeds. I topped them at 1 week and they have recovered very well. Oh yeah also this is my first grow but I have a pretty good setup. 





,


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Dec 5, 2011)

SickMade said:


> I am at week 3 day 3 and my plants are doing pretty well. I started these from seeds and I purchased Feminized White Widow Seeds. I topped them at 1 week and they have recovered very well. Oh yeah also this is my first grow but I have a pretty good setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good mate. What kind of lights are you using? They look like they may be stretching a tad.


----------



## TwistedReaction (Dec 6, 2011)

Whatsup All! First time here  Got a few seeds from a mate and sprouted 8 so far, indoor, 400w MH with a HPS bulb waiting ... If anyone has pics of their grow rooms, cupboards whatever send them over keen to get some info regarding set-up....


----------



## TwistedReaction (Dec 6, 2011)

Looking good bro, What lights and Wall covering you using... My space is too big needa cut down and get something to close it off with if ya get me.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 6, 2011)

TwistedReaction said:


> Whatsup All! First time here  Got a few seeds from a mate and sprouted 8 so far, indoor, 400w MH with a HPS bulb waiting ... If anyone has pics of their grow rooms, cupboards whatever send them over keen to get some info regarding set-up....


Hey TR and welcome to RIU 

Good luck in your grow(s) and whatever you try to obtain.

Happy Holiday Trails 
MaineYankee


----------



## junglist8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey all first time grower here, got 2 autos, a Cream Caramel and a Speed Devil 2 sprouting at the mo.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey JungList and welcome 

Best of luck on the (2) Autos that you have going on. Looking very forward to some updates along with some pics of your grow(s) as time allows.

Again welcome, and Happy Holiday Trails !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## 420Rivera (Dec 6, 2011)

hey im Mike and im trying to get a few plant goin so i can save money an grow for personal consumption only.


----------



## bluwater (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello all. New grower to DWC second grow.Got a Blue Mystic and a tangerine dream 4 weeks into flower.Mytic really filling out nice resin getting built up everywhere. the dream is a haze so i know it will take longer its flowering nice and getting taller daily.just wondering how much taller that plant is gonna get? i got about 2 more feet before i start having problems. Mystic is fattening out now betwen 3 and 4 feet. What a great plant that mystic is to grow. Bushes out nicely!!


----------



## Rev. Potzilla (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Everyone, I am a total noob grower, and I am also in a situation where I can't grow my own meds. I have a serious passion for growing though, and eventually would like to become a breeder. Im a Card holder, have been now for about 7 years. My current living conditions prohibit me from growing though, I put up with this because I get seriously hooked up on the rent and in time will be able to get some property of my own to pursue my passion. So yea that is it, just here to learn research and learn some more before I get a place of my own.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Mike and Welcome to RollItUp (RIU)  Looking very forward to seeing you post some great things about your plant(s) and make sure that you try to post some pics of them as they grow older 

Again Welcome Mike and Happy Holiday Trails !!
MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 6, 2011)

bluwater said:


> Hello all. New grower to DWC second grow.Got a Blue Mystic and a tangerine dream 4 weeks into flower.Mytic really filling out nice resin getting built up everywhere. the dream is a haze so i know it will take longer its flowering nice and getting taller daily.just wondering how much taller that plant is gonna get? i got about 2 more feet before i start having problems. Mystic is fattening out now betwen 3 and 4 feet. What a great plant that mystic is to grow. Bushes out nicely!!


Hey BluWater and Welcome 

By the sounds of things, you have your hands full with your girls  I am very interested in the Tangerine Dream strain, and looking forward to your posts with that strain (possibly some pics also?) I need to research some on the Blue Mystic and will also be looking forward to your info.

Take Care and Happy Holiday Trails !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Dec 6, 2011)

bluwater said:


> Hello all. New grower to DWC second grow.Got a Blue Mystic and a tangerine dream 4 weeks into flower.Mytic really filling out nice resin getting built up everywhere. the dream is a haze so i know it will take longer its flowering nice and getting taller daily.just wondering how much taller that plant is gonna get? i got about 2 more feet before i start having problems. Mystic is fattening out now betwen 3 and 4 feet. What a great plant that mystic is to grow. Bushes out nicely!!


As a rule of thumb, unless I'm mistaken, you can expect Sativas to triple in size from the time you start to flower them.


----------



## momo148 (Dec 6, 2011)

yooo new grower. got hydro... any tips


----------



## sonexis (Dec 8, 2011)

Yo guys, I've just registered with RIU. Been looking at it for some time now, figured i might aswell register & say hi 

Been thinking of starting to grow for a few months now, and finally decided it's definite! I've been looking around and been doing plenty of research so hopefully i shouldn't screw it up!

So before finally make a start on this, has anyone got any advice for a first time grower? I'm using Easy kush seeds & the container needs to be around 30"x30"x3ft (Only growing 1 plant for now to see if i like it)


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 9, 2011)

Well.....welcome to rollitup sonexis, the problem would be the height, let me explain. You will need to have some kind of a light and that will take up some space, you will need to have some kind of a container to put the plant in and that will take up some space, and you will want some space for venting and such. If you add all of that up and subtract it from your 3' height..... you might have a foot of height for your plant and bending tying techniques are limited in your case by your 30" dimensions for width. 

If it is just for fun, go for it....just plan on moving the plant to a different location by the 4th week, and remember that it will at least double, perhaps triple its height after you put it in flowering light


----------



## Greenfingers2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi there people nice to see some of the good work your doing  Im new to this site so just taking a browse for now. Nothing to post just yet but will do soon enough as just started doing some from seed and having a few probs with overwatering/ underwatering etc Always grew from cuttings and been been sound but few issues from seed . Anyway keep up the good work and nodoubt we will caht soon enough


----------



## sonexis (Dec 9, 2011)

VictorVIcious said:


> Well.....welcome to rollitup sonexis, the problem would be the height, let me explain. You will need to have some kind of a light and that will take up some space, you will need to have some kind of a container to put the plant in and that will take up some space, and you will want some space for venting and such. If you add all of that up and subtract it from your 3' height..... you might have a foot of height for your plant and bending tying techniques are limited in your case by your 30" dimensions for width.
> 
> If it is just for fun, go for it....just plan on moving the plant to a different location by the 4th week, and remember that it will at least double, perhaps triple its height after you put it in flowering light


Ahh, thanks for the reply dude . Yeahhh, the space was my only concern  Although is there no way to keep it pruned and just force it to flower early? Maybe 12/12 from seed? If not, what would you suggest is an acceptable hight? i really want a bushy plant but obviously width limits me .

Yeah it's just for my own stash really, I live in the UK and i'm just sick of having to deal with dodgy ass dealers! (& it's free! )


P.s. Apologies for my lack of knowlede, still a noobie!


----------



## tangreenlung (Dec 9, 2011)

hello im pretty new to this. i grew my first veggies 3 yrs ago and been wanting to start a herb garden ever since. so when my bro offered me his mommas i quickly uprooted myself and moved to accomidate my new roomies.im doin cfl sog in organic as i can get it soil and thanks to you i found i was doin it all wrong. so i decided to join and bask in your wisdom.


----------



## the420dude (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm a newbie....I'm afraid my room is getting to cold on dark cycle...about 65. On light cycle its about 90...be ok???


----------



## tangreenlung (Dec 9, 2011)

im pretty new to growing also but from what ive read 70 to 80 is best at the canopy just for an all round safe temp but it also depends on the genes


----------



## sedna1000 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to say hi, newbie here, hoping to learn a few things.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 10, 2011)

sonexis said:


> Ahh, thanks for the reply dude . Yeahhh, the space was my only concern  Although is there no way to keep it pruned and just force it to flower early? Maybe 12/12 from seed? If not, what would you suggest is an acceptable hight? i really want a bushy plant but obviously width limits me .
> 
> Yeah it's just for my own stash really, I live in the UK and i'm just sick of having to deal with dodgy ass dealers! (& it's free! )
> 
> ...



Sure you can, and there are some journals posted here that explain how some folks have done all of those things. Your doing it as an experiment as Ed Rosenthal says so experiment, do some different things. 

You really don't want a bushy plant unless you have enough light to penetrate the bush, balance is what is important. 

Everyone that checks in here is new in some way, either new to growing or new to RollItUp, so apologies are not needed. I started my first plants in a box about 1/2 the size your talking about, getting ready to move the grow into a 32' by 48' pole building with 14' ceilings. 

Ed also says marihuana is not addictive but growing it is. VV


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 10, 2011)

momo148 said:


> yooo new grower. got hydro... any tips


Control temps 75-80 and RH 40-55.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 10, 2011)

tangreenlung said:


> im pretty new to growing also but from what ive read 70 to 80 is best at the canopy just for an all round safe temp but it also depends on the genes


No, that is the best temp at thermometer level out of direct light.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 10, 2011)

sedna1000 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say hi, newbie here, hoping to learn a few things.


Welcome Sedna to RollItUp (RIU), one of the very best sites like it's kind on the internet ! I am quite sure that once the grow(s) get going from you, the newbie aspect will def fade away. There are many members on here that will help out with anything under the sun concerning your future grow(s). The only thing that I can strongly suggest when you ask a question that needs a reply, try to place as much info as you possibly can. We do want to help you out, but we need to know what to look at without being there. Pictures are very useful as well.

In the meantime Sedna, sit back, enjoy, and if you have one ...

Happy Holiday Trails Sedna 
The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 10, 2011)

tangreenlung said:


> hello im pretty new to this. i grew my first veggies 3 yrs ago and been wanting to start a herb garden ever since. so when my bro offered me his mommas i quickly uprooted myself and moved to accomidate my new roomies.im doin cfl sog in organic as i can get it soil and thanks to you i found i was doin it all wrong. so i decided to join and bask in your wisdom.


Hello TanGreenLung and Welcome 

I am glad that you decided to bask in all of RollItUp's fine wisdom  There are so many members on here that want to help out, no matter what the situation that you may have concerning your grow(s). The only thing that most of ask for is as much info as possible, (Pics if you have them) so that we can give you the info that you need for a very successful grow(s). In the meanwhile my friend .... Bask Away !! 

Happy Holiday Trails !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 10, 2011)

Greenfingers2011 said:


> Hi there people nice to see some of the good work your doing  Im new to this site so just taking a browse for now. Nothing to post just yet but will do soon enough as just started doing some from seed and having a few probs with overwatering/ underwatering etc Always grew from cuttings and been been sound but few issues from seed . Anyway keep up the good work and nodoubt we will caht soon enough


Welcome GreenFingers  Thanks for giving us a pat on the back for the work that members of this fantastic site do. It is greatly appreciated 

When your up to it, I am quite sure that you will dazzle us with what is going on in your garden. If ever you need help, please post (with pics if possible) as much detail you possibly can, so that we may help you with the situation that you have ongoing. We hope that you do not encounter too many, but we are always here to help 

In the meanwhile, have a great one and Happy Holiday Trails !! 
The MaineYankee


----------



## wildthingmoon (Dec 11, 2011)

Sup folks, my name is Eric. Total noob here haha. This site looks like a great place for discussion and for tricks of the trade. Looking forward to posting here!


----------



## Kingherbs (Dec 11, 2011)

KingHerbs here MJ lover new to the boards looking to learn some helpful info and start up my 1st succesful plant............


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 11, 2011)

wildthingmoon said:


> Sup folks, my name is Eric. Total noob here haha. This site looks like a great place for discussion and for tricks of the trade. Looking forward to posting here!


Hey Eric and Welcome to RollItUp (RIU) !! We hope that we can help you if need be in your grow(s) or whatever path you may wish to choose. There are a lot of members that are here to help out at the ready, should the need ever arise. All that we ask from you when and if you do, is to post as much info and pics (if possible). In that way, we can see and help you out without all the BS of asking questions.

In the meanwhile, look around, and kick-back. Looking for some great posts and pics as they develop.
Happy Holiday Trails !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## TheMechanic (Dec 11, 2011)

Peace, Everyone im a noob when it comes to growing but an OG when it comes to smokin, ready to start growing sometime in the near future, I've been reading a lot of post on this forum as well as others I'm starting to get a mental picture of the setup I want to start with, until I know exactly what I want to do I'll be reading reading reading the many informative posts here ---- ..Over and Out, TheMechanic.. --


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome to RollItUp Mechanic !! I too when I first started on here of all of the valuable info that this site has. That, combined with all of the help that I have received, has def made my grow that much better.
Looking very forward in seeing some posts from you, along with some pics if possible. In the meanwhile, sit back, and enjoy reading the many posts on here.

Happy Holiday Trails !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## TheMechanic (Dec 11, 2011)

Will do, thanks for the Welcome...
*-- ..Over and Out, TheMechanic.. -- *


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm new and on my first grow. first run is auto AK47, auto BCN Diesel, and Black Diesel. I have a DWC setup in a turnkey cab. I'm using the lucas system now it seems to be working. I ordered some oxy blast to keep my roots healthy. and i have all the toys like a green LED head Lamp for checking out the ladies when they are sleeping and a pocket microscope as well as other things. 
feel free to give me any advice. I will put some pics of my lady's as well.


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 12, 2011)

oh and I'm two weeks one day into it and thats starting from a bean.


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 12, 2011)

is hyrgrozyme good for taking care of root rot? How should I use to kick my ladies into high gear?


----------



## ReeferBot (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey all, I've been browsing the forums a lot recently and thought I'd join in. Thanks to the great well of tips and guides posted I finally decided to take a stab at growing my first plant 

Here it is day 3 and day 5:


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi guys...I'm Lisa...gonna be needing a lil help this season


----------



## ryanme123 (Dec 12, 2011)

here to help lisa.. what do you know already?


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

Have an mh 600 bulb and ballast....gonna put some organic soil together....perlite foxfarms some dudes gonna give me some white widow seeds....My boyfriend did all this before...but I watched.....I have to read up....how do i friend you?


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

ReeferBot said:


> Hey all, I've been browsing the forums a lot recently and thought I'd join in. Thanks to the great well of tips and guides posted I finally decided to take a stab at growing my first plant
> 
> Here it is day 3 and day 5:
> View attachment 1931603View attachment 1931605


Dude..how you gonna help me? look how little yours are.


----------



## ryanme123 (Dec 12, 2011)

sounds very noice lisa! where ya from me im aussie!!


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

Midwest states.....


----------



## ryanme123 (Dec 12, 2011)

all you yanks hahaha sooooooo many of you guys!!


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

ryanme123 said:


> sounds very noice lisa! where ya from me im aussie!!


Aussies are all so good lookin. Both girls and guys.


----------



## ryanme123 (Dec 12, 2011)

you bloody got that right mate hahaha!! so your beans in?


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Aussies are all so good lookin. Both girls and guys.


You obviously havn't been here.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 13, 2011)

mdjenks said:


> is hyrgrozyme good for taking care of root rot? How should I use to kick my ladies into high gear?


Not as good as H2O2 dilluted.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 13, 2011)

ReeferBot said:


> Hey all, I've been browsing the forums a lot recently and thought I'd join in. Thanks to the great well of tips and guides posted I finally decided to take a stab at growing my first plant
> 
> Here it is day 3 and day 5:
> View attachment 1931603View attachment 1931605


Gently remove the shell with tweezers, otherwise it may die.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Hi guys...I'm Lisa...gonna be needing a lil help this season


Is that you in the pic? You scrub up all right.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 13, 2011)

mdjenks said:


> I'm new and on my first grow. first run is auto AK47, auto BCN Diesel, and Black Diesel. I have a DWC setup in a turnkey cab. I'm using the lucas system now it seems to be working. I ordered some oxy blast to keep my roots healthy. and i have all the toys like a green LED head Lamp for checking out the ladies when they are sleeping and a pocket microscope as well as other things.View attachment 1931169View attachment 1931170
> feel free to give me any advice. I will put some pics of my lady's as well.
> 
> View attachment 1931174View attachment 1931175View attachment 1931176View attachment 1931177View attachment 1931178View attachment 1931179View attachment 1931180View attachment 1931181View attachment 1931182View attachment 1931183


Nice cupboard and nice plants.


----------



## ReeferBot (Dec 13, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> Gently remove the shell with tweezers, otherwise it may die.


Thanks for the tip man, greatly appreciated


----------



## Comic630 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everybody!!! Just wanted to introduce myself on the newbie board. I'm starting my first grow and any and all input is appreciated. My first thread can be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/495413-first-grow-31-x-31-a.html#post6773033


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 15, 2011)

Comic630 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Just wanted to introduce myself on the newbie board. I'm starting my first grow and any and all input is appreciated. My first thread can be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/495413-first-grow-31-x-31-a.html#post6773033


Welcome Comic !!  (Love the Avatar !!)

Best of Luck with your grow(s), and everything else that you choose to do. Looking very forward to some great posts, as well as pics (if possible) concerning whatever you may choose to do. If you have any questions, or run into any trouble, the members here on RollItUp are most helpful. The only thing that we ask from you, is to write as much info as possible, so that we may get to the root of the problem without having to ask some menial questions.

In the meanwhile, sit back, and enjoy 
Happy Holiday Trails !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 15, 2011)

welcome all new members...


----------



## Nashia (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello My name is Nashia. 
I am a newbie to this site as well as to growing. I am looking for some help because i havent been successful as of yet. I am from a small little country town and i am trying to get into growing for my own personal use. I am in love with the movement to legalize cannabis. I have tried to become active in the movement to legalize it. I have been having some issues with growing because i dont have the support nor help that i need and i hope that i can find the help and the knowledge here. i am looking for someone to help me. I have an anxiety disorder, and cannabis helps me with he emotions that come up in my everyday life. I have taken medication since i have began using cannabis in my everyday routine.


----------



## Jbeargummikiller (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello my name is JT.
I am fairly new to growing and am still working on my stealth box. I really like small things that pack a punch which is why i decided to go with a stealth mini grow for my personal use. My goal is to make my own strain that is small but will be almost a one hit quit. Its a lifelong goal but for now I just wanna get started by letting you all know who I am haha. I have a few projects underway and next year by Feb-Apr my first grow will have started. Until than I will write my plan out and wrench on my box to make it fool proof. Check ya later guys


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 16, 2011)

Nashia said:


> Hello My name is Nashia.
> I am a newbie to this site as well as to growing. I am looking for some help because i havent been successful as of yet. I am from a small little country town and i am trying to get into growing for my own personal use. I am in love with the movement to legalize cannabis. I have tried to become active in the movement to legalize it. I have been having some issues with growing because i dont have the support nor help that i need and i hope that i can find the help and the knowledge here. i am looking for someone to help me. I have an anxiety disorder, and cannabis helps me with he emotions that come up in my everyday life. I have taken medication since i have began using cannabis in my everyday routine.


Hi Nashia and Welcome to RollItUp 

I want to thank you so very much for being an advocate for the legalization of cannabis, both on the recreational aspect, but more importantly to a lot of us, on the Medical side of the coin. MMJ is vital to so many different ills that we suffer from, but are stuck in the minds of a lot of people who back the big Pharma companies. Cannabis has been around a lot longer than they have, and with people like you, will be around til the end of time.

I would kindly suggest that you troll the many Sub-Forums on here at RIU, especially the Sub that deals with the Medical side. I would also suggest that you take your time, and troll around some of them , looking at the many ways to grow. You do not need to spend a lot of money, so need not worry about being out in the country where the nearest Hydro store is 200 miles away. As long as you are near a Home Depot or Lowes, you will find pretty much what you need to get going for your needs 

There are a lot of members on here that will answer any question(s) that you may have, usually within 5 or ten minutes of your post. The only thing that we ask, is that you give us as much information as possible, so that we do not have to waste some valuable time honing in on what you are doing. Pictures work great too if possible 

Again Nashia .... Welcome and Hope To See You Soon on Here  God Bless

Happy Holiday Trails !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey JT and Welcome to RIU 
It sounds like you have everything that you need for the time being, and that is always a good thing 
When you are ready, I am quite sure that we will be seeing some killer posts along with some pics, concerning your quest.
Again, Welcome and Happy Holiday Trails !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 16, 2011)

keep up the good work maineyankee


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Murph  I am by nature that kind of person. When I was working for the past company that I worked for, there were over 600 employees. Every one of them new me, but only a few knew the CEO and what he looked liked. In matter of fact, every one called him Mr. Cottrel,... I called him Paul  He liked me a lot !!

Thanks again Murph


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 16, 2011)

no probs pal..


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 16, 2011)

drop by the doggies thread anytime say hello mate


----------



## joey555 (Dec 16, 2011)

delta9thc said:


> my window and my plant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
i love the name - did u know that delta9-thc is like the sun screen for uv/b rays for the palnts and increases resin.......noe thats not to say it's 100% good for it tho. Welcome*


----------



## BklynPrototype (Dec 16, 2011)

Outside is the best place for a plant of course. Don't even bother to water the plant unless is a very dry place. Let nature do it for you unless there's a drought in your area. You can not overwater a plant in the outdoors, its very hard unless the soil has lots of clay mixed up with the soil. If water takes too much time penetrating into the soil, there's too much clay in the soil and viceversa. To know your plant needs water the top soil layer will let you know(Cracks, loosen soil and plant gets droppy at the top) The only thing that I do advise you to take seriously are 2 main things which are: "Security & PH". Good luck. About fertilizing, I would do it every 2 to 3 weeks, depends on the quality of the soil, some soils come with slow release fertilizers, so becareful to overfertilize your plant. This is science, i advise you to educate yourself a bid about this matter. People have the tendency either to give out to much complicated info or sometimes the wrong info and it generates confusion.


----------



## Bafos (Dec 17, 2011)

Mmmm how to start this ?
Here it goes (pardom my English).
I have been a smoker for over 15 years and i would say a heavy tokker the last 10.
Growing the plant was always something i wanted to do. I find it the most honest attitude towards the public ( i grow my own, smoke my own and leave "gangsters" aside). Plus i live iin a corner of the world that half/monded and dried weed is sold. Usually with a lot of seeds in.
Being researching a lot i tell you. Being reading forum after forum after "growing cannabis guide >click here" and stuff. I found it quite ammazing i was learning some basics of gardening, plus moving towards the rigth decissions of equipments in order to save money, work, hope and the rest thats waisted after a no/bad crop.
First i had to deside about lights. Oh my god ! Read about Wats, lumminets, spectrums, HPS, fluro and LEDs. Finaly i decided i go for LEDs researched a bit more, found out that leds above 2W each can make buds dence, spectrums have to cover the orange ligth and stuf.
I have found a good deal (so far it seams the lamp is doing ok) of a 120W LED with 2W leds in a ratio of 5:5:1 for 140  from a Europian manufacturer that seams a pro in doin the "garden stuff"
I decided not to start with branded seeds because i firstly wanted to see how the plant in general behaves, under my lamp, what size will it get, how much pot, water and all the stuff people tell you to observe and learn from your plant. Of course i knew that if i was to do some serious growing i had to start with the rigth seeds, but that could wait. Patience rigth ?
So, saved some beans from a bag of good weed i got (no named strain just good weed) and started strugling with germination. To cut the story sort i had like 15 wasted attemts ! I knew it was the seeds but NO i would be lucky to pop 2-3 of those and see them grow.
And i did ! 2 of them did pop strongly, advanced through soil, popped the first 2 sets of real leaves. I had to decide the correct space between my lamp and the pots, so i burned one of them 
All of this time i was unwilling to sign up in a forum as this is. But then i found you guys. I found straigh forward information, good guides people willing to suggest and help. I also found out why the above sidling was having dark green leaves with a hard solid texture. Moved the ligth higher a bit and signed in.
Also, i took your advice of a recommented beenshop and ordered some seeds from Sannie, to really start growin now. Great service by the way, glad i decided to go with him.
Nowadays, i continue to veg that "unknown" strain under my LED for 20/4 hours and i think it is doing pretty well (see picture) and also i started germinating some of sannies.
This is my story so far  
So people, nice to meet you all, thank you for all this info given. next puff is for you all !
Here are some pictures. Seedling popped out of the pot at 4 Dec and at the 14th of Dec i started feeding it with a 13-6-9 nutrient in a slow release tabled (organic it says)  . 
Hope i am doing ok here.
Once again , glad i joined.


----------



## symetre (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello to all members. I live in S. California, I am a 40+ yrs smoker and a 14 yr. medical smoker. I am also a very small and selective grower who loves this plant for both its medical and esoteric qualities. Happy Holidays to all and let all be safe.  Symetre


----------



## richmond423 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi All,
would like to say hi and wanted to show off one of my girls. This is my first grow and i have waited a very long time to do this. Here is a high yielding Grape Ape i talked a cooperative owner out of  she is awesome and very thankfull she is in my garden (thanks tim if you read this) (In WA dispensaries are called cooperatives)


----------



## Poizon (Dec 18, 2011)

HGey this is my first time and I wanna know if my plants looks fine, its been 4 days since I planted them and ive used one cfl 2700k these 4 days, im waiting for my new cfl 6500k, here is a picture


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 18, 2011)

welcome new members stop by the doggies thread on the general forum..dont worry about the amount of pages just jump in on last page and say hellol.. and show off ya grow anytime your always welcome


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 18, 2011)

> BklynPrototype said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


.


> Don't even bother to water the plant





> Let nature do it for you





> You can not overwater a plant in the outdoors





> If water takes too much time penetrating into the soil, there's too much clay in the soil





> The only thing that I do advise you to take seriously are 2 main things which are: "Security & PH





> About fertilizing, I would do it every 2 to 3 weeks





> > This is science
> 
> 
> ,
> ...



I disagree with everything you say except security and you needing to educate yourself . Dont give the kids poor advice ,thanks.


----------



## southernbud (Dec 21, 2011)

nice work,very pretty kiss-ass


----------



## antdogg (Dec 23, 2011)

What up im new here but not a stranger to forums. I just started my first indor mmj grow and so far so good except for a few issues I have had but nothing to to major. Where do I post pics or vids and ask questions on my specific problems?? Thanks for replying and glad to be here


----------



## Rasta Uman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello and Merry Christmas one and all 

Brand new here, I have some questions that might be fairly unique, maybe not. I live on an island in Central America. I know I can grow here but I'm having issues getting seeds started. I lived in California for 25 years and we always used clones there

Thanks for any help.....what should I do now lol


----------



## Lemon from yemen (Dec 23, 2011)

Try the wet paper towel in plastic bag on a heat mat method. When it cracks place gently into medium tap root facing up.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 23, 2011)

antdogg said:


> What up im new here but not a stranger to forums. I just started my first indor mmj grow and so far so good except for a few issues I have had but nothing to to major. Where do I post pics or vids and ask questions on my specific problems?? Thanks for replying and glad to be here


Welcome Antdogg to RollItUp (RIU)  Congrats on beginning your fist MMJ grow, and I am sure that you will find this site so very helpful. As for posting pics and videos, it all depends on what you are looking to achieve. Some do so with their own Journal, updating as often as they like, and showcasing your work along the way. If you have a specific question, concerning let's say a Hydroponic question, then you would post that sort of question in the appropriate Sub-Forum. There are many to choose from, and just by taking a quick glance, I am sure you will find just the spot to ask or post.

The many members on here are more than willing to help you out with any situation that you may come across, usually in as quick as 5 or 10 minutes from the time you post. The only thing that we ask from you, is try to be as specific as possible, giving us as much information as you possibly can. In this way, we are not wasting valuable time asking these type questions. Pictures of the plant / problem is also quite beneficial to us, and will tend to yield a better answer, again, in solving the issue.

Again AntDogg, Welcome to RIU !!
Happy Holiday Trails !!
The MaineYankee


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey im new here to the forum but have browsed around on it before i registered. I hail from 420magazine i have been a 6 year member over there but i am looking to broden my marijuana growing knowledge so i decided to come here. I have 2 grows going on right now and i was wondering if i could upload my pics at 420magazine and then post them on here. The pictures say 420magazine in the bottom but they are my pics, i just like to upload them from that site because they give you free unlimited uploads. IS there anything wrong with me uploading my pics to that website and then posting them here? thanks for any help guys


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 23, 2011)

Of course you can bro, good to see you have joined the major league here at rollitup


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

*happy holidays growers hope you and your familys have a good one *


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 25, 2011)

*Merry Christmas & Welcome All New Members!*


----------



## Furniture (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm a newb but anyways Merry Christmas


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## antdogg (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Maineyankee .....
I think I did start a grow journal but I'm not sure.


----------



## 6970 (Dec 26, 2011)

In a town where a secret must be kept. Have not touched the stuff in 30 years but have been hammering oxy and hydro for 4 years due to 4 back surgeries and on advice of a doc, said i should try this stuff again. Have a high paying high power job so i can turn nowhere for local advice and am glad i found you guys. I am on my own with this venture and have dropped a bunch of cash on a high end setup so i am hoping technology can bridge the gaps of my ignorance. May have ?s now and then. Beans on their way from attitude.


----------



## Sk33tINnOObs (Dec 26, 2011)

Good timez... Merry be lated Christmas


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 27, 2011)

6970 said:


> In a town where a secret must be kept. Have not touched the stuff in 30 years but have been hammering oxy and hydro for 4 years due to 4 back surgeries and on advice of a doc, said i should try this stuff again. Have a high paying high power job so i can turn nowhere for local advice and am glad i found you guys. I am on my own with this venture and have dropped a bunch of cash on a high end setup so i am hoping technology can bridge the gaps of my ignorance. May have ?s now and then. Beans on their way from attitude.


Welcome 6970  Like myself who had hung up the roach clip some 30 plus years ago, I needed to get back to my "Roots" after a medical problem. This is by far, the very best to get info from, and usually in five or ten minutes from the time you place a post. The only thing that we sort of ask of you, is you give us as much info as you possibly can concerning the issue, as well as pics (if possible). In this way, we are able to give you what you need for info back, so that the problem is taken care of.

I am glad that there is someone my age on here that is going through the very same as me. I know that sometimes we have to bite our tounge and be stealth as hell about things, but we must do what we have to do.

Best of luck with your grow(s), and looking very forward in hearing from you in the very near future.

Best of The New Year
The MaineYankee


----------



## Nezz420 (Dec 27, 2011)

What's up, im a first time grower and I would like some advice on a few things. Money is a bit of an issue, so for right now, I cant dump a load of money right now. But im also not looking to go a cheap route. You know? Anyway, I need a good referral on a good lamp for growing, I was looking into 2 HIDs, A MH for the sprouting/veg. (young life), and then a HPS for the flowering stage. Any help in that area would be much appreciated. Secondly, for my soil, im planning to run 5 parts organic potting soil, 5 parts perlite, and 2 parts compost. So around a mixture of 40% - 40% - 20%. Would this be healthy for my plant through out its entire life? Next, I have a fairly large closet, and I have a free area (square) that is around 2' x 2' with a head room of around 5'. Im only growing one plant, and im going to use around a 1.5-2 gallon pot for my plant. Does this sound like a good setup? What should be changed/modified to help my plant grow and live healthy? Any help is much appreciated! Also, any extra tips on good fertilizers and tips on adding needed nutrients would be much appreciated. 
Much thanks!
Smoke on.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Nezz and Welcome !! I can only speak for myself (First Time Grower Here), but I have scoured the internet looking what to do. First of, you made the right choice on joining RollItUp (RIU) ... This by far is the very best type of Forum on the 'Net !! Concerning $$ ... You DO NOT need to spend a "BoatLoad" of funds on this. Some of the more enjoyable times that I have spent in growing, is looking at all of the possibilities out there, including some (DIY) Do-It-YourSelf type projects. As long as you are close by to a Home TeaPot or Wally World, you will have 95% of your needs at the ready. 
Concerning lights and things to do to get ready, (IMO) HTG - Supply.com is the best for 1st timers. If you are close to a Hydroponics store, you may want to go in and introduce yourself to them, and gain their knowledge and feedback. A lot of them at one time or another, were just like you ... Starting up. There are endless ways of growing, and I would advise you to take a look at the many different types of growing. Soil, Hydro, Bubbles, and Aero are just some of the many ways to grow. Sometimes it gets a little bit heavy carrying that 25 pound of soil, and also blows any chance of you going "Stealth". Your closet area is "adequate", as I have seen on here some members growing in coffee cans. bottles, computer cases, dresser draws etc. One thing that I can strongly suggest to you is "Cleanliness". You do not want creepy crawlers any where near your plant(s). That is vital !!
Outside of that, I will let others chime in on what they think.
Again Nezz ... Welcome and Best of Luck with your grow(s) ... Looking forward to seeing some great posts (and pics if possible) in the very near future.
The MaineYankee


----------



## Nezz420 (Dec 27, 2011)

Most definately. Im going soil based because hydro and aero are out of the question. As far as space goes, there is plenty, with slight adjustments to existing furnature of course ;D Then, as far as soil goes, Organic soil, perlite, and compost in the 5 -5 -2 mixture, and if any nutrient deficenies develop, some Guano tea ($5 only for 8 qts of powder!), some ashed bowls, and any other natural fertilizers. Only going to run purified bottled water through my baby though. Other than that, theres not much left besides getting this lab going! Also the picture below is were the grow lab is going to be, the drawers are to be removed in a few hours and then the carpet is going to be covered so there will be no contact with it. 

 As you can see, the headroom is high enough to not even be captured in the picture.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like YOU have a plan !!  You have done your homework little one (From back in the days of KingFu)  Looking very forward to your grow Nezz, and again, the Very Best to YOU !!
MaineYankee


----------



## Nezz420 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ive decided to run 3 6500-6700k CFL's (the ones that say like 'sunlight' or whatever) and one 2700k (i believe?) the "warm whites" to get the red end of the spectrum. Then when switching the plant from veg into "puberty" im going to run 3 2700k CFLs and 1 6500 - 6700K to give it more red then blue. I also found a nice little mechanical timer ;D So when its about two weeks in, im going to switch it of of 24hr light, to 18 on 6 off (which will be done automatically of course with this nice little timer) and then switch it to a 12/12 for puberty. Sounds good to me? Yeah?

Only thing I need help with is im spacing the damn name of those metal cone like reflectors that are connected to the fixture.


----------



## calicatt79 (Dec 27, 2011)

here is an awesome video i found on youtube showing you how to make a ballast  i did it and it worked out GREAT for my small cfl grow...heres a pic of mine (9 weeks)View attachment 1958998
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs_QRorECvo
Good luck!


----------



## Piper69 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi 
I'm new here. I'm going to start with some seed's that where giving to me. Don't know what strenght they are but one thing I know the product is awesome. Any helpfull tip's on how to germinate indoor quickly...


----------



## Piper69 (Dec 31, 2011)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi 
I'm new here. I'm going to start with some seed's that where giving to me. Don't know what strenght they are but one thing I know the product is awesome. Any helpfull tip's on how to germinate indoor quickly...​


----------



## Creeper38 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi folks - 
just saying hello - new to the forums... have done a bit of lurking around and found this site to be the best one out there so I had to join in. 
I'm an occasional toker and recently my wife has been battling some medical issues that has really opened my eyes to the fact we need to fight hard to get this stuff legalized EVERYWHERE... she could benefit HUGELY from medical marijuana but is not willing to use for medication because it is illegal in MN and she has a team of docs working on her case that are following her pretty tightly - she is slowly improving as we speak but appetite/pain and general discomfort has been issues and continue to be. Looks like her illness will continue to get better but anticipating her needing some "meds" after she gets out of the woods so to speak. 

Anyway, I will be growing for the first time this spring - have always been way off into self sufficency so I don't want to support anyone in the shady business of big grow ops and selling on the street.... so looking forward to harvesting this fall - a long way off, I know - but I think I'm going to grow an auto or two to kick things off and get a bit in my hands quick. We plant a huge veg garden so I will be starting plants along with my melons, tomatoes, peppers etc in a few months inside then moving them outdoors - probably looking to do 6 to 8 plants with the anticipation only half will make it - we have TONS of deer/rabits/moles - I'll do my best protecting but we ALWAYS lose veg plants and flowers to some rascal... 

One quick question I haven't seemed to find an answer to... I know I need to go with quick flowering strains that will finish in our short growing season in MN but will the plants finish quicker if I start them in say March and grow them for 3+ months before they go outside or am I a slave to the 12/12 photoperiod... I know I can do the cover trick and make them think they should start to flower but I would like to keep this as simple as possible... am I wrong in thinking that if they have a 90 day head start they should finish up easily by late August or will they just keep vegging until they sense the change ie 12/12?? 

Thanks in advance for any replies.... good to be here.
Did I mention I'm long winded? HA!


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Creeper and a warm welcome to the best place on the internet when it comes to Mj and MMj  Long winded? Heck no !!  Sorry to hear about your wife having to through her ordeal. I know first hand how that is, and at some point, is not very easy to bear ... for both of you. As for the answer that you are searching for, since I am a newbie somewhat, I will leave that to be answered by a more advanced member here on RIU.

I just wanted to welcome you, and I am looking very forward to seeing some great posts and pics concerning your projects.
Best of Luck in 2012
The MaineYankee


----------



## Creeper38 (Dec 31, 2011)

Maineyankee - I was reading the previous posts and you are such a kind soul... we're going to get along great! 
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## justint420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello everyone. Im new to this site as a few days ago. 
As for me im from massachussettes. And im not in need of a mmj card. Im just a person who has smoked mj for a long time now. Although i do have my I strongly beleive in legalizing it. Specialy for those who bennefeit. I also find it a great hobby that KEEps me occupied and OUT OF TROUBLE. Lol its a shame i can be punished for doi.g somthing 
so innocent 
Lol. Their are many bennefeits to mj. And besides its one of the only made in the U.S.A items we have. Lol. 

Well anyways i dont have much for a setup. I have a grow cabinet i use. I dont grow much. This is my second grow and its only 3 girls (im hoping) i have made some posts under hydroponics/aeroponics but have been looking for a grow box type column. Lol oh well. 
Well look forward to meeting and seeing alot of everyones gardens. Happy growing and happy new year !! 

P.s. this is definetly the freindliest site goin.


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Just and Welcome  You are so right when you stated that "Its one of the only made in the U.S.A. items we have." I am also glad that Mj is keeping you out of "Trouble", not that you are in my opinion, for growing. Mj has been around for centuries as all of us know.

I just wanted to welcome you and I am looking forward to see some more posts, and possibly pics, of your Journey going into 2012. And I also have to agree that RollItUp IS the friendliest site of this nature on the internet. I have some great relationships on here that are helping me through my MMJ Journey to a better 2012 and beyond.

Take Care and the Very Best in 2012
The MaineYankee


----------



## justint420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi main. Thx. I have seen you on some threads. You are a very welcoming and friendly person. Lol and thx. Im not a trouble maker i just think ppl need to hear the hobby side of it. Its funny cause if it was legal id have a real nice garden that i could spend all day in. Lol. 

Thanks for the welcome. And check out my thread some time. Happy new year !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year growers...hope u ave a good un....


----------



## qwnbee420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome back to the safer way to medicate 



6970 said:


> In a town where a secret must be kept. Have not touched the stuff in 30 years but have been hammering oxy and hydro for 4 years due to 4 back surgeries and on advice of a doc, said i should try this stuff again. Have a high paying high power job so i can turn nowhere for local advice and am glad i found you guys. I am on my own with this venture and have dropped a bunch of cash on a high end setup so i am hoping technology can bridge the gaps of my ignorance. May have ?s now and then. Beans on their way from attitude.


----------



## qwnbee420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome Creeper  I'm very sorry to hear about your wife. I'm in California where it is legal, somewhat, to grow. With the Feds trying to come in and undo what we have voted in is pretty frustrating, but I keep going back to the historical reasoning that it took 50 years for alcohol prohibition to be fully lifted.

Anyhow, congrats on the plan for your own garden and you seem to be on the right track. I have a greenhouse now, which makes it a bit easier. My one piece of advice would be to keep your mj plants away from any pollinating plants (tomatoes, for instance) as mj doesn't really care what pollinates it and will be affected by tomato pollen. I grew without a greenhouse one year and had 3 hermaphroditic plants; one side had flowers and one side had seeds from the tomatoes  It was a learning experience, but aren't they all


----------



## Mannie Phresh (Jan 3, 2012)

Wheres the good ppl at?


----------



## ggdigital (Jan 3, 2012)

how do I add a pic for my profile?


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi GG  Go to the top of this page and you will see "My RollItUp" Click That. On the left are several options including "Edit Profile Pic". Click that. Then you have (2) options where you can add a pic to your profile. I would kindly suggest that you do not place a "personal pic", but one that you can obtain from places such as "photobucket" etc. These are also known as Avatars. Hope this helps you out 
Peace and Love
The MaineYankee


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome all new members


----------



## siltman65 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey! I am a 65 yo Med Marij Patient in Colorado. We are so money strapped that I just can't afford to buy my meds at $250-400 an oz. So I found a Phototron2 in Grand Junction and bought it for $75. It is running perfectly right now. Even got 2 new hanging fluorescent bulbs w/ it! I know it is as old as the hills but I am hoping that it will suffice for our needs. Already ordered seeds from Canada ( all fem. indoor indica). Bought the nutrients from Phototron ( nice girl, that Taryn) and sit here waiting for everything to arrive. I also want to set up at least a bubbler under the spaghnum. An oscillating fan and perhaps a heater. How about an aquarium heater to raise the water temp? This is Colorado remember and a mile high! Any suggestions/help/criticisms/or warnings that you may have are more than welcome. Thanks!! PS what about misting? Adding extra nutrients?


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to RollItUp Sitman  By far, this is the best internet site for this as one can find. That my friend, is a step in the right direction  I too am an oldie but goodie, you being my senior by 12 years, but hey, what does age have to do with anything on here. Like you, I live in the cold climate, although not so high as you, ecept when I smoke my meds, which is also MMJ. Sounds like you got a great deal on the equipment, and I too can attest that there are a lot of Taryn's out there. They even exist here in this forum !!  I use an aquarium heater to control my res, and it works like a charm. I too hail from a cold climate, (Maine, the Frozen Tundra of Planet Earth), and it does get a bit chilly - willy up here as well. 
I am a newbie at the remainder of the questions that you are asking, so I will let more experienced members tell you that aspect of the post that you present on here. I just wanted to welcome you, and know that there are a boatload of people on here that will answer all of your questions in a timely manner.
Best of luck with your grow(s) and I look very forward in seeing some great results with your growing your meds of choice; Marijuana 
The MaineYankee


----------



## siltman65 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!!! I am pretty isolated ( my choice I suppose)so I don't really have anyone that I can talk to about this besides my wife (?). Happy New Year to us A


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL ... I hear ya there ... But ... I have to admit that by growing, it has brought us a lot closer. She grows tomato's out back (very small garden), so when I got stuck about the way I had to scrog, she came up with the answer that saved my life. She suggested that I use tomato cages, cut them down a bit, and then place chicken wire on top of them using tie-downs. So all in all, she is okay in my book. I always have the last word with her ... "Yes Dear" 
The MaineYankee  
PS. Happy New Year to You _*and The Mrs*_


----------



## joe586 (Jan 3, 2012)

what up fellow smokers! Im Joe and I am getting ready to order all the supplies for my first grow! anyone suggest a one stop shop online to order everying from the grow tent to the ph test kit?


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 4, 2012)

joe586 said:


> what up fellow smokers! Im Joe and I am getting ready to order all the supplies for my first grow! anyone suggest a one stop shop online to order everying from the grow tent to the ph test kit?


Hey Joe  ...."Where Ya Goin With That Gun In Your Hand" ... Jimi Hendrix 
Welcome to RollItUp Joe and also Congrats with making the call to get started with the fine "Hobby" of MMJ. My choice would be HTG-Supply. I have used them on numerous occasions, and they are very comparable price wise, and their service is darn good to boot. But that is just my .02 worth. I am sure that as you do your research, you will find your own niche, and perhaps, another member may chime in with their experience as far as ordering stuff for your grow(s) from A - Z.
Welcome to RIU, and I am very much looking forward to seeing some great posts as well as pics (if possible) with your Journey of this great "Hobby".
Best of Luck ~ The MaineYankee


----------



## wawazat (Jan 4, 2012)

Greetings RIU! Happy belated new year! I have some basic grow knowledge but came here to learn as much as I can. From what I have seen there are some very knowledgeable people to learn from. I am a background lurker who absorbs info without much in the way of posting. Thank you all for the great contributions that I have been reading all over this site!


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey WaWa and Salutations to You as well  I hope that You had an enjoyable New Year start, and hope that it continues for you as we go through 365 days of our "Hobby". I have to agree that there are many knowledgeable members on here, and are most eager to share their findings with people who need to post a question or two, or just need to voice out an opinion or two. By far this is the very best site of it's kind on the internet, and has brought me some fruitful rewards with their help.
I hope that once in a while we do hear from you with whatever Journey you may take. Hope all is well, and again, Welcome 
Peace and Love ~ The MaineYankee


----------



## Talawy (Jan 4, 2012)

hello everyone I am a first time grower also and I started growing all the way in Cairo and I was wondering if some one can help me with how much fertilizer I should use. I have a super silver in Peat moss and Amnesia in mud mixed with sand and thats the only soil you can get around here. A friend of mine gave me this great NPK fertilizer pellets and they are working great but wanted to know how much I should put?


----------



## lallana20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Evening All

My first post on here, been reading and lurking in the background for a while... just about to start my second grow.

First grow harvested about a month ago. 2 bagseeds, 1 turned out male, the other female. After doing almost everything wrong probably but using it as a learning curve yielded about 2 ounces of potent bud! (didnt weigh it but I know my dry weights to know i had at least an ounce and a half) I even snapped the plant over at 90 degrees and taped it back up.. very happy with the results! Started growing on a window sill for 2/3 weeks in the UK for a laugh but quickly realised I'd be wasting my time so went out and got some proper equipment. Have a 250w dual spectrum CFL with reflector mounted in a cupboard i made for about £50 fitted with an intake and exhaust fan. Growing medium was soil and intending to go the same way again. The only nutes I used were those provided in the soil I used and I repotted several times, getting gradually bigger. I think the additional soil I added helped with the lacking nutrients I hadn't been adding.

Second grow.. waiting on some seeds Special Queen #1 from a friend. In the meantime I have another bagseed that has germinated so will be about a week ahead of the rest. The bagseeds I have most likely came from shit weed that turned out to be nice skunk.

Thought i'd share that with you as its in no small part to what I read on here that I got anything! Any suggestions for future grows? Thanks and hi!


----------



## joe586 (Jan 4, 2012)

maineyankee said:


> Hey Joe  ...."Where Ya Goin With That Gun In Your Hand" ... Jimi Hendrix
> Welcome to RollItUp Joe and also Congrats with making the call to get started with the fine "Hobby" of MMJ. My choice would be HTG-Supply. I have used them on numerous occasions, and they are very comparable price wise, and their service is darn good to boot. But that is just my .02 worth. I am sure that as you do your research, you will find your own niche, and perhaps, another member may chime in with their experience as far as ordering stuff for your grow(s) from A - Z.
> Welcome to RIU, and I am very much looking forward to seeing some great posts as well as pics (if possible) with your Journey of this great "Hobby".
> Best of Luck ~ The MaineYankee


Yeah I was looking at them or monstergarden.com think I'm going with a 5 x 5 maybe 6 plants at most with a 1k watt cooltube or something along that line. Another newbe question, would It be a big hassel if I went 3 sativa and 3 indica plants? Thanks for your time


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 5, 2012)

joe586 said:


> Yeah I was looking at them or monstergarden.com think I'm going with a 5 x 5 maybe 6 plants at most with a 1k watt cooltube or something along that line. Another newbe question, would It be a big hassel if I went 3 sativa and 3 indica plants? Thanks for your time


No hassel at all my friend. I do not personally know the "Growing Aspects" of the mix of the two. *I do not think* there would be that much of a difference in doing what you want to do, simply because of the Indica / Satvia amount. I myself, would love to do a (6) different strain, for I love the variety of things when I smoke. 

I will leave the tech answer to your question to a more seasoned veteran than I to answer.

Best of luck in 2012
The MaineYankee


----------



## Bluntski McBluntersons (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Everyone. I built a wood frame and made a sweet 3.5x3.5x6ft grow tent with black/white poly. I have a strain of lowryder mixed, a afghan kush ryder auto, and I just started a Strawberry blue which I am gonna turn into a mother. Lowryder will be done within a week and a half. I also will be creating a journal for a akr. I owe all my knowledge to these forums they have allowed me to learn to grow exquisite bud. Much appreciation to all! Peace!

Gooooooooooooogle Ron Paul!


----------



## Bluntski McBluntersons (Jan 6, 2012)

Bluntski McBluntersons said:


> Hey Everyone. I built a wood frame and made a sweet 3.5x3.5x6ft grow tent with black/white poly. I have a strain of lowryder mixed, a afghan kush ryder auto, and I just started a Strawberry blue which I am gonna turn into a mother. Lowryder will be done within a week and a half. I also will be creating a journal for a akr. I owe all my knowledge to these forums they have allowed me to learn to grow exquisite bud. Much appreciation to all! Peace!
> 
> Gooooooooooooogle Ron Paul!


Also, I have a 150 watt hps, 3 cfl's and 2 2ft floro T5 tubes! This gives me about 21000 lumens which suits my tent just fine!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 6, 2012)

Names DOM, been dipping my feet in the water with this growing thing, current setup, (2) 600w (1) 400 and a T-5 been running with ADV my last two grows, more like in the middle.. lol but i joined this to be around other like minded growers and to help spread the love a knowledge this wonder plant offers...lls. But im really here to get a little help im surrounded by all these strains, i have plants in different stages, clones falling over each other and just big monms i have no room for! its just a mess right now due to a lot of moving around. But me and the girls are stable now and the they a new room ( in progress) hopefully i can get on the right page with the help of some knowledgeable growers because i have some wonderful strains here and i just want to to grow proper.. 


I know enough but not all...

So glad to be aboard RIU

until next time....


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Dom and Welcome  Sometime a chaotic mess is good, for then we know we need to get out finners out of our arse, and start things anew. Sounds like you have your hands full, and all will be good with all of the girls in your harem. I must agree that there are many a knowledgeable amount of growers here on RollItUp, that will give you a hand with whatever is thrown at them. I also agree with you that RIU is the "Place to Be" on the internet. Again, good luck with your grow(s), and we are def looking forward to some great posts of your harem.

Peace and Happiness
The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Bluntski and welcome  It sounds like we have your "Tent" in common. I know that I love my craftsmanship, and I can just bet that yours is just fine also. These forums are great, but this one is the very best as far as having a broad range of experienced growers who, if they have all of the vital information given, will usually reply in a matter of minutes, if the situation warrants itself to be that dire of an emergency. With 21K of lumens, I would think that your girls must be the "Light of The Party" inside your tent!

Best of luck to you and your grow(s). It sounds like you are well on your way.
Peace and Happiness
The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Will and Welcome to RIU  I for one, am always glad that an experienced grower is joining this site. Why not? The more the merrier I always say !! Glad that you have taken the first step, and I am looking forward for your experience to help those, like me, who are just starting out of the gate. Looking very forward to seeing some great posts, and possibly pics (if so willing), of your Journey in this great "Hobby" that we share with passion.

Peace and Happiness in 2012 To All
The MaineYankee


----------



## Phatman (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi there.
Im a grower who usually grows in 40L pots indoors. But now i have decided to go hydro!

Flood and Drain to be exact.........

Hoping to gain a wealth of knowledge from here as i have browsed the forum as a non member already i think i will


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey PhatMan and welcome  F & D is a great way to go. Are there really any bad ways to grow? Nope. I am glad that you have taken the step in joining our ranks as a member, and I know that you will gain a wealth of information, as I have for the past several months, by some of the very best experienced growers here on RollItUp. I for one, am looking very forward in seeing some great posts, and possibly some pics as well, of your Journey through this Hobby that we so love and dear to our hearts.

Best of Luck in your Journey
The MaineYankee


----------



## Myroaches (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello, My roaches here.
I would like to say thank you guys for letting me join your gang. 
I prefer growing outdoors for the challenge plus its good for the heart
Thanks


----------



## Jonny Pots (Jan 8, 2012)

anyone know how i make my own thread i have no idea how to


----------



## willgrow (Jan 8, 2012)

@Jonny Pots -- there are some "sticky" threads in the newbie central section that will answer your questions.


----------



## willgrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks, Yankee!


----------



## Bluntski McBluntersons (Jan 9, 2012)

maineyankee said:


> Hey Bluntski and welcome  It sounds like we have your "Tent" in common. I know that I love my craftsmanship, and I can just bet that yours is just fine also. These forums are great, but this one is the very best as far as having a broad range of experienced growers who, if they have all of the vital information given, will usually reply in a matter of minutes, if the situation warrants itself to be that dire of an emergency. With 21K of lumens, I would think that your girls must be the "Light of The Party" inside your tent!
> 
> Best of luck to you and your grow(s). It sounds like you are well on your way.
> Peace and Happiness
> The MaineYankee


Thanks MaineYankee,
I always smoked, but I never imagined growing could be so much fun! I can't wait to smoke my own work!


----------



## kakazu (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello.

This is my first post, and wanted to say hi to everyone here.
I'm new to this whole thing.

I just started to order some equipments to start the process of growing.
So far I ordered: 

Versa-Grow Hydroponics system - 10 Site
http://www.nehydro.com/hydroponics-kits/complete-systems/versa-grow-hydroponics-system-10-site/

Dark Room 120. 48" x 24" x 63.6"
http://www.nehydro.com/grow-tents/darkroom-120w/

I leave in an apartment so I have to keep it small for now.
What do you guys/girls think so far.

Also what do you recommend for the light system? I was thinking about getting a 400w HPS MH grow light system.
Cool tube with a small reflector. Found one online for $167.90 but it's a 6'' size don't know if that would fit my tent.

I've been reading some of the threads here and I found that I need hydroton for the hydroponic system,
I'm still not sure what grow medium (rapid rooter, rockwool 1") to use yet.

I currently have $260.00 to buy anything else that I may need until next week when I get paid.

So what do you suggest?

Greetz,
kakazu


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Jan 9, 2012)

kakazu said:


> Hello.
> 
> This is my first post, and wanted to say hi to everyone here.
> I'm new to this whole thing.
> ...



If this is your first grow, you really have your work cut out for you with the hydro system. I wish you the best of luck! I would suggest growing in soil, at the very least, your first round. It is a lot easier. Not nearly as many variables and things that could go wrong. Soil growing is a good way to get the hang of the basics before movng to more advanced growing methods. Either way, just remember to have fun and don't get discouraged if things don't go perfect the first few times.


----------



## letia (Jan 9, 2012)

hi there... it's my first post, but i've been reading forum for a long time now.. 

newbie grower (2 grows experience) but i think i 've done enough reading till now. though still the questions are enough... that's why i'm definately going to need help from you.. 

have a nice day!!!


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey KaKaZu and welcome  As NaNook stated, Soil is more forgiving for a beginner, but if you do not mind that you may have issues with Hydro, you will do just fine. Soil is just a little bit more easier than Hydro. But that is behind you, for you stated that you had already ordered your tent, and system. Just wondering, is it possible that you could cancel the order? The reason being, if you have never grown, you may not quite like it after your first grow. I do not want to discourage you, but rather just tell you it's not just an easy cake walk either. That being said ... let's move on with what you ask ... 

The system and tent look good, and you are using a dealer that is reputable. I believe the light unit that you are looking at is (1) a good choice <400 watt HPS /MH> and I believe 6 inches will fit in your tent with no issues. You will need Hydroton, and make sure you wash that out good at least two times with water before using them.

One of the most important things you will need is a good ph meter. On this, especially with Hydro systems, do not scrimp and get one (just to get by). Get a good one. I like the one from the same company that you are using so far, in that they have what I would recommend for ph testing ( Hanna waterproof Digital ph meter $99.95.) If you are doing Hydro, i would also get this (Milwaukee Waterproof Martini EC/TDS Meter with temp. $89.95) These are 2 tools that you will def need for a successful grow.

Trust me when I say this please. I only want you to succeed. Read, Read, and more reading if possible. Be like your plant and absorb as much information as possible. We are here to help you as much as possible. If you run into any questions, please write down as much detailed information as possible, so that we can dial in on the issue that you may have, and give you a definite answer. Also, a picture is worth a thousand words. If you can, post a pic ( with the lights off) so that we can see what the issue is.

Outside of that  Welcome, and I, as well as others, wish you the very best in your new "Hobby". I am looking forward to seeing some great posts with pics along your Journey.

Peace and Happiness
Bob ~ The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Letia and Welcome to RollItUp 

It may have been your first post, but with (2) grows under your belt, you are in my book, no longer a newbie, but a Novice  Welcome to this great site and the many sub-forums that will answer any and all of your questions that you may have. I have seen numerous times on here that a poster will ask a certain question, and withing several minutes, their are multitudes of reply with the answer. The only thing that we ask of you should the need arise to post a question, is for you to give us as much details as possible. If you can, please a pic (without the lights on), so that we can dial in a lot easier and give the answer that best suits the issue that faces you at hand.

Outside of that, welcome once again, and i am looking very forward in seeing some great posts concerning your hobby 

Peace and Happiness
Bob ~ The MaineYankee


----------



## Andypants (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm Andy, female, USA. Never grown before, but I want to try my hand and this is the place I always come to for general questions. I will certainly update when I find seeds. I may just have to buy some because my girl goes through and takes all the females out.


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Andy and Welcome  You have made a very wise decision to come here on RollItUp, for this to me has been a blessing. Not only for the wealth of information that I need during my Journey of this "Hobby" that we both share now, but also for the general friendliness by a lot of it's members. I know that you will feel at home, once you get settled in.

I wish you the very best of luck in whatever you choose to do during your Journey. If you have any questions, all that we ask of you is to post as much information as possible, and add pics if you can. If you are posting pics of your plant(s) (once you get that far), we ask that you do so without the lights being on. In this way, we can get a better feel of what we are looking at, so that we can dial in on your situation that much better. We don't want to tell you something that is not there, and therefore, ruining your crop. Usually, any question(s) that you have, will be answered within 5 to 10 minutes from the time you post, There are many experienced growers on here, that are more than willing to help out.

Again Andy, Welcome and Enjoy your Journey of our Hobby.
Peace and Happiness
Bob ~ The MaineYankee


----------



## JASON79 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi I'm jay, i have an idea, but have not been on a chat room before tonight
i have grown in soil a few time, by my self, from start to finsh 
i average out about 10 onces per 600w light hps
but would like to hear over peoples views
i would like to go over to hydroponics
i like the bubble system, but i would like to change it a bit
would this work
3 contaners
1st 50lt out side tent with nutes in and fish tank heater 25w and 2 pumps 1 circulating nutes and one on timer to feed plant 
2nd 35lt with air stone,net pot in lid and raised a bit so over flow pipe to 3rd contaners wast out, out side tent


----------



## done23 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a diablo og plant apprx. 2 months old in an Aerogarden in vegetable mode. how often do I Add nutrients? I have advanced nutrients flora gro, micro, and bloom. 

ppm is sorta confusing. also, how often should I trim leaves? a few are damaged but ok. thanks for any help!


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 11, 2012)

JASON79 said:


> hi I'm jay, i have an idea, but have not been on a chat room before tonight
> i have grown in soil a few time, by my self, from start to finsh
> i average out about 10 onces per 600w light hps
> but would like to hear over peoples views
> ...


Hi Jason and Welcome to RollItUp  I will let a more seasoned veteran take a stab at what you want to do, as I was never too good in the laws of physics.

I can however, welcome you and hope that I, as well as my fellow members, get to see some great posts and pictures of your Journey as you delve into our Hobby that we share here. I would also kindly suggest that you take this sort of question, and possibly ask it under the sub-forum "Grown Room Design and Set-Up". Some members here, are more fine tuned with just a few sub-forums, than looking at all of the general ones in the Main forum.

Again, best of luck, and Welcome Jason 
The MaineYankee


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 11, 2012)

done23 said:


> I have a diablo og plant apprx. 2 months old in an Aerogarden in vegetable mode. how often do I Add nutrients? I have advanced nutrients flora gro, micro, and bloom.
> 
> ppm is sorta confusing. also, how often should I trim leaves? a few are damaged but ok. thanks for any help!


Good Morning Done and Welcome to RollItUp  As I just explained to Jason from a previous post, you may want to ask that type of question under several sub-forums ... Aerogarden or Nutrients. There are members that look only at those sub-forums, than those posted here in the Main Forum.

I am sure that once you post that question, you will get a reply a lot faster than here. I, along with other members here on RIU, wish you all the very best in your quest to grow. We are here to help you out as much as possible. The only thing that we ask of you, is to tell us as much information as possible concerning it. Pictures too (without lights on) are worth their weight in gold, as then we also can see what the issue is, and then can dial in correctly, and then give you the very best advice for you to continue your hobby.

Again, Welcome and Enjoy. Wishing you all the very best ...
The MaineYankee


----------



## Reloca (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I am working on my first indoor grow. I posted a question this morning in the Indoor forum: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/502047-indoor-flowering-stage.html.

I've been reading a lot of interesting things here and I am grateful that there are so many people willing to help out!


----------



## acid.whore (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone 

I'm acid whore, as the name suggests. I am currently waiting on the delivery of my order from Hemp Depot of 5 Automatic Fruit seeds. I have attempted 2 previous grows from dealer strains and they all fell over and broke before reaching 5 inches in height. I eat and live organically (no pesticides, chemicals, etc) and will be growing this way. If anyone has any advice on this particular topic it would be greatly appreciated. My fiance and I are excited to learn this, been waiting for this for a long while. Now that we are somewhere safe it's time !!

We are very friendly and open minded people, don't be shy 


-AW


----------



## acid.whore (Jan 11, 2012)

*Hello Everyone






I'm acid whore, as the name suggests. I am currently waiting on the delivery of my order from Hemp Depot of 5 Automatic Fruit seeds. I have attempted 2 previous grows from dealer strains and they all fell over and broke before reaching 5 inches in height. I eat and live organically (no pesticides, chemicals, etc) and will be growing this way. If anyone has any advice on this particular topic it would be greatly appreciated. My fiance and I are excited to learn this, been waiting for this for a long while. Now that we are somewhere safe it's time




!!

We are very friendly and open minded people, don't be shy







-AW *


----------



## willyburroughs (Jan 12, 2012)

hello all friends of the green. i'm a first timer at this and i'm quite excited about getting into my new hobbie/project. i've been doing lots of research online, talking to people that have and are doing it. got a book today(the growers bible). so here we go!


just finished putting the floor of the down in the loft. gonna start insulating tomorrow(rockwool type stuff between the rafters and plaster board on the pitched roof). then i'm gonna build the room(alot of people say a room within a room is better to control temperature and humidity). also, to keep in any escaping heat. saw a video on youtube about the pork choppers in the sky using FLIR(forward looking infra-red) cameras, and you can blatantly see the difference of heat between the roofs. 


so has anyone got any advise as to which materials to use to build the room? MDF or ply? 4x2 or 2x2 for the frame? how many outlets to cut? all advise will be mucho appreciated! one step at a time.


----------



## ogkushx (Jan 12, 2012)

OK SO ITS MY FIRST TIME GROWING AUTO ND I WANNA KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT IT I ALREADY GOT THE SEEDS I GOT SOME DISEL RYDER SEEDS FEMENIZED ND WAT I WANNA KNOW IS WAT SOIL TO USE WAT NUTS ND ANYTHING I NEED TO KNOW LIKE IV HERD OF PEOPLE USING MOLASSES I WOULD WANNA KNOW HOW TO USE IT KUS IVE NEVER DONE SO B4 THIS WOULD BE MY SECOND GROW LAST GROW WOULD OF GOOONE PERFECT BUT I DIDINT KNOW MG HAS WAY TO MUCH NUTS ND IT BURND IT SOO YEA MSG ME PLZ ASAP I WANNA GET THIS PLANT STARTED ASAP ILL POST PICS WHEN I START PLANTING .. im new to this


----------



## willowpinnerblunt (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello All. Glad to be here. I currently have a 175 MH Sun system And (4) 23 W 2700 K CFLS With 3 plants indoors. Blueberry-Great white shark x Aloha WW x jack 33 - Vintage 2006 CH9. I was sketchy using low wattage mh for veg AND flower as I was used to a 400 WATT HPS, but a few weeks into vegging and they are all doing good on 18/6. I believe the 2700K cfls are helping mix the spectrum for great results. Hope I posted my first post in the right spot haha... Happy growing all!


----------



## smokegood420 (Jan 12, 2012)

hey guys i just started planting in a basic hydroponic set which consist of a lamp at the top and a latch where you're supposed to insert the nutes, my question is how long do i need to wait until a sprout? and when is the best time to put the nutes in thank you


----------



## mikey33 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi im new to growing and could really do with some help ive been left by a friend a big ass grow and i have not got a clue what im doing really i need to tell u guys the down low of the plants but was wondering about safety on here can any one let me no if its ok to chat cheers


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 13, 2012)

mikey33 said:


> Hi im new to growing and could really do with some help ive been left by a friend a big ass grow and i have not got a clue what im doing really i need to tell u guys the down low of the plants but was wondering about safety on here can any one let me no if its ok to chat cheers


Hi Mikey and Welcome  Yes it is ok to chat or post on here at RollItUp. What I would advise to you, is to use a sub-forum to post any and all questions that you may have. It sounds as if you have a very good friend, as he must have felt that you could pull this off. I would also advise you to read, read, and more read. There are many articles on here with what you will need to know to make this all work out out. But you are not alone. We are always here to help someone out.

If you have any questions, just pm me, and I will try to help you out as much as I can.

Peace and Happiness
The MaineYankee


----------



## cflgrow420 (Jan 13, 2012)

hi every one i should have a summer grow journal some time this year


----------



## roofwayne (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello All! I been smoking weed for 38 years and never have grown weed till after I got mmcard. First of all I want To say this is the finest forum style website site of any kind I have come accross. My first grow was 5 jack widows and a cali mist. I did everything a little wrong. It amazing how much you learn from your first grow. So I fixed those mistakes. My first grow was 64 grams for six plant and 23 grams of treasure trim ( I smoke it while I wait for the buds to ferment ) My friends say I should be proud of it, its super strong. Both my parents were born and raised on farms in Kansas and my dad grew tomatoes six inches around. So I knew I could have done better. On the second grow I have 4 original OG, 1 Kali mist and 1 mexican ( yes old school smoker still want their mexican and a guy can grow it better than the cartels ). I harvested 1 og and the kali mist and got 68 grams of bud and 24 grams of teasure trim. I have tripled my production and it was the smallest og the rest have alot more bud. Yes I will smoke any kind of weed, but I am least fond of hydro and will grow organic style always. My next grow will be 12/12 from seed, I figure I will stagger the 12 plant so I can harvest every two weeks in time. Anyway a great big thank you to all the members of rollitup.org and I think everyone gets along better because people who smoke always get along. Hey it could be the key to peace because no one want to fight when they are stoned.


----------



## smokegood420 (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys, just a really simple question here, i heard you cant put rotten banana peels inside your plant and it helps the soils, is it true and worth a try or am i wasting my time?


----------



## slipper (Jan 14, 2012)

Am a new grower and wanna learn everything need to know I done. 1 autoflower and got 14g was good enough stuff but nat wha a expected I've got 150 hm light and 150 hps light a grow tent fit for four big plants I'm in middle off germin 2. big bang autos and hav 1 bluecheese and jack33 ..... Has any 1 any good info I could use


----------



## okasha (Jan 15, 2012)

hii all i was wondering. can i make hash from bad weed cuz here in egypt we dont have good weed as in Europe, can any body help me??


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 15, 2012)

smokegood420 said:


> hey guys, just a really simple question here, i heard you cant put rotten banana peels inside your plant and it helps the soils, is it true and worth a try or am i wasting my time?


Compost the bananas then use the compost.


----------



## lovesbud (Jan 15, 2012)

whats up whats up. im currently 6 weeks into flower on my first grow. im growing 2 snow whites and 2 wonder woman. im growing them in a 6 slot bubbleponics system. i just got my 2nd 150 watt hps before that it was just 1 150 watt hps and 3 100 watt equivalent 2700k cfl's. the 2 sw are just over 2 ft and the ww is maybe 15" which is growing more out then up. do you think it will start gaining a little more hight with that 2nd 150 watt n
hps? and also only one of the sw actually has decent size buds so far. should i expect more with the new light or no?


----------



## mrgrape (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Im new 2 the fourm and wanted to stop in and say hey.. Ive been growing for a year (3 harvest) and I still have got along way to go!!.. So ill b on here alot trying o soak up as much knowledge as possible I going to attempt to post some pics... Here goes nothin!


Peace!

JillyBean6wk Bubblegum6wk DeepPurple4wk PurpleErlke (definitely not Urkle)


----------



## GreenJollus (Jan 16, 2012)

Just started first grow. It's indoors, in a small tent. Just finished germinating. Looking forward to seeing how this goes. 600watt hps.


----------



## lmg245 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys, another new member here. I've been lurking RIU for a while now, but never joined or posted up until now. I'll be posting up some pictures in a grow log thread later on for input. The current crop is my first time being involved in the growing part myself, but I'm not alone, and my partners are able to fill in most of the gaps I leave unattended. The current crop is in flowering, and today is day 4 of 12/12 for them, so far so good. The plants in the veg room are just under a month away from ending their lease and finding a new apartment, too. Currently, there are five in flower, nine more in veg. I won't go into a whole lot more detail at the moment because I'm still a bit cloudy on some details (strain names, plant ages, nute menu, etc) but I'll have more details when I post the grow log. I'm an inherently paranoid person, so there are some topics I'm rather worried about (mites, mold, pollen, stresses, etc) but overall, everyone is excited to see our first CGE grow take flight. I look forward to the input and help you guys can provide.


----------



## Jimmygreenthumb (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all. New member long time grower here from Michigan. Just thought i would post some pics of my current grow. These pics where taken tonight just as the lights went off. This has been a very good round for for my Pandora's box project. A single female vegged for three months under florescent light and has been flowering for six weeks under 600 watt hps. I ended up going 100% organic this round with soil from roots organic and chose medi-one from green planet as my nutrient source. I am thoroughly impressed with the results from the single part nutrient which is all i have used besides hygrozyme to cleanse the soil. Glad to be a part of the community and look forward to feedback.


----------



## really trying (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello good people. I'm old and in the way but i'm trying real hard. At this time i'm growing 1 white widow 2 snow white and 1 master kush. I'm using fox farms ocean forest and nutes. I'm in my third week of flowering (1st day).Everything seems to be going ok but looking at other peoples plants my flowers are not as big as others but there are plenty of them. This week I will be adding beasty bloom this week. I understand I shouldn't us but 1/4 tsp.only once a week. Has any body had any luck with these nutes? Thanks for any help. I will post pics soon.


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Jan 16, 2012)

Funny, mine always look smaller then everyone's........talkin about plants, right?


----------



## bongsnblunts13 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sup everyone I am new to this site looking forward to meeting some new people and sharing some info and learning some new shit as well!!


----------



## nrgeticKush (Jan 17, 2012)

Wats goodie RIU community? I'm a definite noob grower looking learn and gain a green thumb. so i'll be lurking in the shadows until i'm able to get the basics down lol...peace


----------



## really trying (Jan 17, 2012)

enzogrowspot we are on the same page. Are you new to growing like I am? Know anything about fox farms?


----------



## Blazin420Girl (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone! Great site! Im really impressed with the bud porn on this site, you guys & gals got it going on. I've grown outdoors but want to try indoor growing in the future & I'm hoping to learn from the experts. I just want to grow for myself & some friends. Nothing too big. I'm still young so I want to really learn how it's done. Nothing better than hitting some killer you grew yourself. I still a lot figure out on this site lol. Like posting profile pics & other pics. I am working on my mobile the next few months so I hope I can get it all figured out. I'm looking forward to getting into the grow rooms & reading the other threads and start getting my grow knowledge on lol. Hope to make some friends too.....nothing better than friends with benefits.....bud benefits that is lol. Oh I'm a little bit of a flirt and a little bit of a wild child but just for fun....usually.... Lol.


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 18, 2012)

hello how ru? are you thinking of going hydro or soil indoor? how did your other grows go?


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 18, 2012)

Jimmygreenthumb said:


> Hi all. New member long time grower here from Michigan. Just thought i would post some pics of my current grow. These pics where taken tonight just as the lights went off. This has been a very good round for for my Pandora's box project. A single female vegged for three months under florescent light and has been flowering for six weeks under 600 watt hps. I ended up going 100% organic this round with soil from roots organic and chose medi-one from green planet as my nutrient source. I am thoroughly impressed with the results from the single part nutrient which is all i have used besides hygrozyme to cleanse the soil. Glad to be a part of the community and look forward to feedback.


Nice plant ,very nice but your not a newbie.


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 18, 2012)

nrgeticKush said:


> Wats goodie RIU community? I'm a definite noob grower looking learn and gain a green thumb. so i'll be lurking in the shadows until i'm able to get the basics down lol...peace


Good to see you on riu.


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 18, 2012)

bongsnblunts13 said:


> Sup everyone I am new to this site looking forward to meeting some new people and sharing some info and learning some new shit as well!!


You should learn plenty bro, read the forums.


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 18, 2012)

Enzogrowspot said:


> Funny, mine always look smaller then everyone's........talkin about plants, right?


Probably is small.  .Keep at it bro and you will be growing large plants every grow.


----------



## dirtysouth420 (Jan 18, 2012)

Whats up everyone. Im new to indoor growing and have found this site very useful in my research. I have been studying indoor growing for about 3 months now and im just about to pull the trigger on a closet setup. Im looking at the dr60 grow tent ans blackstar 240w led.


----------



## lukect (Jan 19, 2012)

hi people i been buying weed from dealers for 6 year now and im sick of it. i bascially cant afford it so im thinking of growing...im going to buy the equipment next week so i could do with some of your advice as i have no clue what to do..im growing in my house just the 1 plant, i live in england. what is everything i need to buy firstly and i mean everything, also which seeds do u suggest and do you know any legit places to get them from? any help would me massively appreciated.


----------



## employedmale (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, I am new here. Seems like a real informative place. Lots of you take it too the extrem. Love that. Me, I am a casual guy. Everything I do is rather "good enough". I have been growing weed for 20 years on and off. On now in a way I have never grown before. Guess it has a lot to do with my current living situation and my legal growing statis. (RIMMP). What I do is grow clones in my spare closet, a couple at a time. Then I pick one every nine weeks. After dinner I move plant into dark closet. Before work I place in window. Check it out.!



This clone is 6 weeks into window budding regiment. 
Be seeing you round like a doughnut.


----------



## Superklass (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey people,came here with some ideas and plans for future and hoping to get some information related to it here.
Sorry for english.Also if here are any people from Holland write me i wanna ask about few things there.
Thanks


----------



## Hooha (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi all. I'm about to start a two or three plant grow in my apartment. Good information here. Thank you to everyone who has contributed. It's very generous


----------



## employedmale (Jan 19, 2012)

Lukect,
IMHO, you should start way more than one plant. You don't want to waste three months of time and electricty to discover your growing a male. Use a tupperware container and wet paper towels to germnate six to ten seeds out of the last bag you got. Or, follow another dudes method, it don't matter.
The import ant thing is you start with more than one plant. Always keep four immature. Clone.
Take little bits of what you learn and impliment it as you go. Learning good growing is as organic as a hippy dude's soil. 

Stick to the basics. Plants use dirt sun and water. People get high drunk and stupid. Are you a plant?


----------



## danw666 (Jan 19, 2012)

ive spouted my first ever auto white widow cross with ak47its in my window at the momment im gettin a 400w hps foiling my cupboard out and stick 2 fans in there and i will be useing ionic bloom on a 18hours on 6 hours off timeing ???????????????? plant says 600g's yield what am i am going to get ??


----------



## skynard562 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey what's going on everyone. Skynard here, new to the forums and growing. Been doing my reading for about six months and i'm gonna dive in now. I'm from St.Louis love the CARDS hate the rams. I am a licensed plumber able to answer any plumbing questions that you might have with your grow. Not so much hydro and pumps, but drains, vents and, water lines. Well there's the icebreaker.


----------



## GentlemenSwag (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys starting my first grow and i have to say thanks to everyone who posts on here. Can't tell you how much I've learned from here. Wish me luck!


----------



## Supa smoka (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys i new here but not new to growing been doing it for 15 years and had 2 sick strains that ive kept alive for that long until about amonth ago. computer failure wiped out my mothers and crop. New to getting seeds from overseas and have never had to . I have ordered any one had any success lately


----------



## skynard562 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Supa smoka It took 7 days for my order from attitude. I recived it last week. Hope this helps.


----------



## Supa smoka (Jan 20, 2012)

Cheers that puts my mind on slow Yeah mine just arrived in aus app so it up to aus post now.


----------



## willeydankster (Jan 21, 2012)

1st time on. Flush advice?


----------



## richinweed (Jan 21, 2012)

im new here but so not new...nice to meet all, its taken years for me to trust the net enough to evan post on one of these sites...whats to stop cops from tracing ..web address and connecting to home adresses ...anyone got some input on this?


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 21, 2012)

richinweed said:


> im new here but so not new...nice to meet all, its taken years for me to trust the net enough to evan post on one of these sites...whats to stop cops from tracing ..web address and connecting to home adresses ...anyone got some input on this?


Got anything interesting to say?


willeydankster said:


> 1st time on. Flush advice?


What's flush advice?


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jan 21, 2012)

Supa smoka said:


> Hi guys i new here but not new to growing been doing it for 15 years and had 2 sick strains that ive kept alive for that long until about amonth ago. computer failure wiped out my mothers and crop. New to getting seeds from overseas and have never had to . I have ordered any one had any success lately


ATTITUDE SEED BANK WORKED WELL FOR ME. Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jan 21, 2012)

willeydankster said:


> 1st time on. Flush advice?


Yeah only flush your toilet.


----------



## DARKDONZ (Jan 21, 2012)

hi peeps this is my first grow, i'm 8 weeks in from seed any advice would be a great help.


----------



## Supa smoka (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi guys ive been growin over 15 years now but new to rollitup. I first started expanded clay but when coco came on the market ive never looked back to those old days using expanded clay {Hydroton} For those who use it still i highly recommend switching to it. No pumps , no res, just watering every 3 days for the whole cycle . No pump failers , not ph probs, no deficiencys , no disease, and better quality, better taste, and better yeild due to no stress to the plants . Just a bit of perlite on the bottom of your pot sox and a 10% mix of perlite to coco. Only one lot of nutrients to mix. No grow no flower nutes just coco a+b . No need for expensive additives or such. all you need is about $40 worth of nutes for the whole grow / flower process. OH AND A MUST ::::::: RUN TO WASTE you wont belive the results. Any questions , ideas , Tips just ask


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2012)

DARKDONZ said:


> hi peeps this is my first grow, i'm 8 weeks in from seed any advice would be a great help.


FLOWER NOW! If your in a tight area.....flower now, your plants will triple in size


----------



## Coho (Jan 21, 2012)

First time here.. This is all new and kinda fun researching.


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2012)

Coho said:


> First time here.. This is all new and kinda fun researching.


Welcome Coho  You'll be a pro in no time! RIU is certainly the #1 place for info on growing the sweet leaf


----------



## MARQS (Jan 21, 2012)

Been here a while, finally feel like I can start posting and not sound too foolish


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 21, 2012)

MARQS said:


> Been here a while, finally feel like I can start posting and not sound too foolish


LOL! that's funny...I did the same thing! Once I started educating myself and asking questions, I found everyone to be very supportive and helpful


----------



## zuwt3d711 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi everybody, 
my name is Jacob. 35 years of age. Glad to know there are a lot of others out there who share my passion. 

I have posted a thread that has been bothering me for sometime now under indoor growing. Title of the post being electric companies ratting you out to narcs. Anyway, any feedback on that would be great!


----------



## teddy westside (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi this is all new to me and i have been tryin to start my own grow journal on here but cant work out where to start, i am far from computer illiterate but this is new to me any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 22, 2012)

MARQS said:


> Been here a while, finally feel like I can start posting and not sound too foolish


well......we'll hafta see about that.......


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 22, 2012)

welcome fellow gardener.


----------



## axionjaxson (Jan 22, 2012)

took me 4 years to find the subscribe button , so i am proud to still be new.


----------



## axionjaxson (Jan 22, 2012)

axionjaxson said:


> took me 4 years to find the subscribe button , so i am proud to still be new.


sorry , 3 years.


----------



## beanolynx (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey im new to this and the growing scene,
if anybody wants to give me any educating i would be all ears, heres my grow at present
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/505135-afghan-kush-ryder.html#post6977371
best hobby ever by the way!!!


----------



## charjakson (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi ALL!!!!

My name is Char and I am new to the whole online forum thing, but not new to smoking marijuana ) I am going to attempt to grow my own, so I will search and post different threads for advice etc... I am in the Toronto area....anyone else near me???


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 23, 2012)

teddy westside said:


> Hi this is all new to me and i have been tryin to start my own grow journal on here but cant work out where to start, i am far from computer illiterate but this is new to me any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks


You can create a thread and everytime you update it you can hit the "journal this post button" I found this to be the easiest way!


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 23, 2012)

axionjaxson said:


> took me 4 years to find the subscribe button , so i am proud to still be new.


LMAO! Thats hillarious, they totally need to fix that!


----------



## Wiredink (Jan 23, 2012)

What's up everyone, I posted a thread about my grown and no ones viewed it or replied  I just want some feed back

But I won't let that put me down, this website has giving me a lot of info, thanks


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wiredink said:


> What's up everyone, I posted a thread about my grown and no ones viewed it or replied  I just want some feed back
> 
> But I won't let that put me down, this website has giving me a lot of info, thanks


where did you post your thread? Can you send me a link, I would love to check it out?


----------



## Wiredink (Jan 23, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/505448-growing-3-babys-some-advice.html

thanks for being interested, and i copied and paste the url so i hope it works


----------



## Californicater (Jan 23, 2012)

New to this msg board, but I have been seriously growing for half a decade, but playing around with gorilla grows for most of my life. Now a days I am strictly indoor with soil. Just started producing my own errrrl completely enlightened from ISO days. This community looks solid, mature, educated, so I figured I'd stop lurking and say hello.


----------



## JayyPlaydirty (Jan 23, 2012)

can i grow weed with Dutch Pro Grow A&B in a aerograden ?? pls help new grower in england and i cnt find the Grow, Micro, Bloom 3 part system so plss helpppppp 

FREE THE WEED !


----------



## micko28 (Jan 24, 2012)

hello ive bin playing around on riu for a week or so.so that makes me new and just at the end of my grow got one big mumma on its 11th week of flower trichs still cloudy buds are huge what should i do View attachment 2016531View attachment 2016534


----------



## Blazin420Girl (Jan 24, 2012)

Wat up stoners. I'm new and like a lot of u I'm still figuring it out hehe. Been smoking weed & enjoying every hit half my life and I've grown a few nice plants outdoors but I'm hoping to get my indoor grow on in the next few months. I'm laid up from surgery at the moment and I'm single for first time n 2 yrs. So I have the time to really learn some shit from the experts on here. Been smokin since I was 14 now im hoping to grow my own. Looks like this site has some killer grows and I'm enjoying the bud porn hehehe. Hopefully I will figure it out and post some of my own in the future. Happy growing!


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 24, 2012)

Blazin420Girl said:


> Wat up stoners. I'm new and like a lot of u I'm still figuring it out hehe. Been smoking weed & enjoying every hit half my life and I've grown a few nice plants outdoors but I'm hoping to get my indoor grow on in the next few months. I'm laid up from surgery at the moment and I'm single for first time n 2 yrs. So I have the time to really learn some shit from the experts on here. Been smokin since I was 14 now im hoping to grow my own. Looks like this site has some killer grows and I'm enjoying the bud porn hehehe. Hopefully I will figure it out and post some of my own in the future. Happy growing!


Hey there Blazin420Girl  So many supportive, knowledgeable people here on RIU, I hope you learn a TON along your way, I know I did  Can't wait to see your grow (when you get better of coarse)!


----------



## dmj1369 (Jan 24, 2012)

i love newbie forums,lol.


----------



## hanerika (Jan 25, 2012)

hello everyone,
i m new to this board and want to say welcome to all the member of this board.hope so you enjoying your stay here,God bless you all....


----------



## smokey4200 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just dropping by to say hello... I come from a city of grass just down the way... hope i get as much great knowledge from here as well


----------



## SOLANO707 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys. SOLANO707 here. New to the site,but hear really good things.I was at sublbc but most everyone is gone that I talked to.....I just am a laid back guy in northern Calif that enjoys growing for personal.I am on a mission toLEARN . I am on a mission to grow the best that I can and stay hanging out with people that share the same passion or OBSESSION for gardening that I have..I have about 2 years in growing experience and have just begun.


----------



## cowboyjunkie (Jan 25, 2012)

hey everyone,

i've been lurking here for a few weeks. i live way up north in the Yukon where men are men and so are the women . i had a small closet grow many years ago and i'm in the planning stages of an LED SCROG.


----------



## naturalremedies (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, been using RIU for info since i started growing. I fell in love with the herb over ten years ago, but just recently started cultivating. The spark came when the cost of supplying my mother and myself with smoke outweighed the dangers of growing. I have now been through ten cycles and have discovered my lifes calling. My last few harvest have been amazing, rivaling some of the best smoke to come around my area. I now prefer my own weed over the new dispensary in my town! The awesome herb I produce wouldn't have been possible without all the knowledge iv'e obtained from this site. Thanks to all the great people out there that take the time to spread their knowledge.


----------



## voi (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad to be a new member of the community!
Cheers RIU!


----------



## superburn420 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love weed besides that I have grown once b4 but i was wondering can you grow a seed from some funk or dank in regular soil outside with out hydropronics i have about 6 acers of land i will be making a post if i dont get no feed back but its Great to be here guys got mad questions


----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, newbie here. 
Just rented closet spaces, 2, and first one was 7 plants of Gods gift. It was in veg forone week 650hps, hydro system, and the timer got bumped off for 3 days. Its been in bud cycle for 6 1/2 weeks, and its bushed with leaves soo much, im afraid it dosent get enough light. AKA small but not thick with bud, more veg. 
So, i have taken the 7th (center)plant out as a sacrifice for more light to the plants. I have trimmed some leaves to make it more open(not knowing if this is rite)? But it just isnt growing up, or thickining, lots of veg. heard it might be root rot/root bound??? 
I have started another setup, same plants, just 6(like a 6 on dice) in the busser tupperware container, over my water holder/pump. Made sure there will not be a problem with timmer this time! 

Hoping for the best! Any hepl would be appreciated! 
Thanks for having a site like this for people starting out looking for help!!


----------



## TokinKyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi fellow stoners. I'm new but have a friend or two on this site. Hope to make more. got my indoor grow in the begging stages but soon as I learn how I wii load some some pics of it to see what u think appreciate al advice or pointers great meeting & hearing bout some of u newbies like me. Especially impressed with the major awesome bud porn on members grows! Keep it up!


----------



## hanerika (Jan 28, 2012)

hello everyone, i m new to this board and want to say welcome to all the member of this board.hope so you enjoying your stay here,God bless you all....


----------



## jbird1171 (Jan 28, 2012)

hi to all just another newbie here gone out and got myself a 4 pot dwc 600 hps and 150 cfl lamp for veg room set up and done a 4 seed from a bag wich was quite nice so let the fun begin has any 1 used these 4 pot systems any little tips would be most welcome still doing a lot of reading


----------



## fahd (Jan 28, 2012)

hey hii , my name is fahd , and im new here , i received weed bag which had like 2 joints weed in it and i rolled it up and smoked it , but i took out bud from it and planted it , today after one month its like 2 inches grown and having 4 leaves. im growing it out door, i mean i have it in a plant pot, if guys want to have a look i can take a pic and share it with i need to know how to grow it after this, im trying my best and its my first time, i have never smoked weed before i tried it and i liked it , that's why now growing it. in the morning i take it our door and place it in sunlight , when sun goes down i take it inside and keep it an open ventilating room. suggest me guys and thanks : )


----------



## Nevergofullretard (Jan 28, 2012)

Whats up everybody? I need some help im in my 6th week of flowering and i noticed the leaves are starting to droop.  any suggestions?


----------



## finegoldtube (Jan 28, 2012)

I have always grown indica.


----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2012)

nevergofullretard,,,,lots of reading material on here. I saw something on this topic, being nutrients, or PH, cant remember, if you go to advanced search, (top right of the screen) type wilting, or drooping leaves.

Looks better than mine at 6 weeks! Good luck


----------



## fahd (Jan 29, 2012)

hey hii , my name is fahd , and im new here , i received weed bag which had like 2 joints weed in it and i rolled it up and smoked it , but i took out bud from it and planted it , today after one month its like 2 inches grown and having 4 leaves. im growing it out door, i mean i have it in a plant pot, if guys want to have a look i can take a pic and share it with i need to know how to grow it after this, im trying my best and its my first time, i have never smoked weed before i tried it and i liked it , that's why now growing it. in the morning i take it our door and place it in sunlight , when sun goes down i take it inside and keep it an open ventilating room. suggest me guys and thanks : ) Please Guys i need some ones councling , ill really appriciate it .


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 29, 2012)

keep it fully oputdoor mate and welcome to riu...get sum pics up mate ...


----------



## Ganja Income (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I just joined but learned everything from various sites. This is a picture of my 3 girls 3 weeks into flower in 2 1/2 gallon pots with 1 transplant inbetween. My girls are SATIVA DOMINANT and are Mendocino SUPER SILVER HAZE, CANNABIS CUP WINNER 97,98,99. I'm using the Full Fox Farm Line Up. I did not top because I started these Girls in a small Closet but did some Low Stress Training on the Smaller 1 in the Single Tree Pic. Feel free to ask any questions and Feed back is great. I am a Medical Patient and LOVE LEGAL. Hope you enjoy my pics.


----------



## Nevergofullretard (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Longknife! I tested my Ph and i was at like 4.... I have drained and refilled my waterfarm and im trying to recover her. (she is still pissed) hopefully I still can.


----------



## Ich bin Kiffen (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm new here. Haven't smoked anything since March 2011, so I can pass a drug test for the first time in a long time. Also not growing, and lack growing experience. I would like to get into growing, have questions that I want to ask, but first will float around getting familiar with the site and learning all the things a person as inexperienced as myself (when it comes to cultivation) should learn.

I have already seen some of the people in the community are keen to share, and I created a profile so that I could participate where I wanted to. Also, every time I put a search into google for a certain strain, seed bank, etc, this site was always in the top results.


----------



## Bubba906 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys newbie here been a patient for about a year now , finally not going to depend on someone else for my Meds !!!! Hopefully I can get all the info on here !!! I just ordered some seeds and picked up a 1000w hps setup and and 6" fan and carbon filter Now all I need is the knowhow lol!! HELP !!!


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome. welcome all ... Enjoy


----------



## atlantaboy (Jan 29, 2012)

whats up; roll it up!!! on here soakin up game. and i'll pass it when i get it, hit it and feel it! 
deuces


----------



## upinsmok (Jan 30, 2012)

New here to riu.....on my third harvest though.......had plenty of typical starter issues, but with fingers crossed, the ten dieselberry ladies I have now, are going fantastic.....should hit the 2 feet mark here within the next week, and then its time to throw the lights back and let magic happen.......so that is where I'm sitting......
Looking forward to learning and hopefully contributing on the site as much as possible........
Nice to meet everyone on advance.....


----------



## upinsmok (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice lookin girls ganja......u can never go wrong with a cup winner.....lol...I've been doin some kat on some of my plants, and the results so far are amaizing......what were ur feeling.on the technique?......


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sure you can. I' still use pots and some god soil and nutes but use the sun for light. Plant in spring harvest in fall. With 6 acres you could grow one hell of a lot of weed.


----------



## New2GrowinNotsmokin (Jan 30, 2012)

Well hello. I'm new to growing, and I came here for just that. Tips on growing.


----------



## Californicater (Jan 30, 2012)

New2GrowinNotsmokin said:


> Well hello. I'm new to growing, and I came here for just that. Tips on growing.


Tons off info here for that, good luck, have fun.


----------



## justice211 (Jan 30, 2012)

hey everyone,
new to growing need all the help i can get...


----------



## Mr.ak47 (Jan 31, 2012)

What's up everybody I've been getting alot of helpful information off here i just started my first bag seed cfl grow a week ago if anyone wants to give me advice tips or just makes friends that's cool


----------



## Mr.ak47 (Jan 31, 2012)

What's up everybody I've been getting alot of helpful information off here i just started my first bag seed cfl grow a week ago if anyone wants to give me advice tips or just makes friends that's cool


----------



## Rogl (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm a new guy here  I'm from Slovenia and recently started growing some MJs. Got already some help from the forum and the guys. Thanks!


----------



## Goonecolygist (Jan 31, 2012)

Sup all. New to rollitup and just wanted to say hi. I live in Ventura County and have been seeking to get mmj card (sick of going through connex and what not). Anyway, good to be here, very interesting pieces and reads in general. Cheers! - H


----------



## Varkas (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi all! New guy from Canada, wanted to start my first grow so I decided to buy a few books, found this site and HOLY CRAP!! Tons of good info here. I already got myself a 1000W HPS with cooltube and white wings reflector, 2 Vortex 4inch and 2 activated carbon filters. 
Planning on building my first cabinet real soon but I need another few things first. I want this setup to be stealthy, I'd prefer to grow organic weed if possible, for my personal use and some of my friends  

I think a setup like_* lilindian *_is pretty much my dream cabinet, it's gonna be 4' x 3' x 7' with 2 separate rooms.
I really need to get this setup running silently, so I'm still looking for ideas to insulate everything.
Stoked of being a new RIU member!!

Peace


----------



## Supa smoka (Jan 31, 2012)

Use rockwool to insulate it


----------



## Gimpalishous (Feb 1, 2012)

i just want to start off with saying that what this site has to offer is a very awsome thing...im new to the site but have been a pot smoker for atleast 14 years and this is the first time i have actually found great infromation, being a disabled individual i am in the prosess of moving to a medicinal state. so i can start growing to help myself as well as other people so thanks alot to everyone who runs this site


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello , you wanna grow some shit? ,youve come to the right place. Chop up, get the bong make a coffee and sit down and read.


----------



## rbeez88 (Feb 2, 2012)

Helloooooo Im a newbie, getting geared up for my first grow! im planning a six plant big buddha cheese in a 1.2 x 1.2 using a 600 watt HPS and dutch pro nutrients!!! any tips? Im hoping to get as many Oz per plant as I can in a total 14 week frame.


----------



## Outdoorsalways (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello everyone...

After recently becoming a casual recreational smoker/occasional medicinal user in my late 40's I've decided to try my hand at growing my own. After spending the last week or so searching the web and reading almost every site out there, I've found this site to be the most helpful and friendly.

At this point it seems a little intimidating with all the information, critical steps to getting set up, growing, and harvesting, but a fun challenge all the same.

Anyway, any help or suggestions from you vets would be greatly appreciated with a unique situation I have. I am visiting my BIL towards the end of April, and he will have 4 plants started for me. Here's the issue - I will be driving back from his place, which will end up being a solid 48 hours from pick-up. Apparently, the plants will be about a foot high at this point. Is it even possible to transport these plants for 2-3 days without screwing them up, messing with their cycle, or just plain killing them? Also, just as important - I'm not able to set up my grow room untill I get back home...maybe 2 days from arrival?? So 5 days from leaving original destination until I get them under proper conditions again???

I know this is a little unusual, but being the newbie I am I have no idea if this is feasable or not?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jointeam (Feb 2, 2012)

hi all. first time poster and grower here, im 7 weeks in to mine.
will post some pics asap.
Its been a fun learning curve so far.Its a 100% home made set-up that seems to be working.
im using a basic ebb and flow, feeding 3 times a day for 15 mins using canna stuff.
ATM it's 4 foot tall, i say it's cos i dont know the sex, this is where i need some pics uploaded.
im sure its streched where i was running my lights to high at the start.
ive gone for a cfl setup. im using a 125w 15 ince main light and 3 smaller 20w additional lights all 2700k
for veg i had a 125w 15" and 2x20w additionals 6400k.
i have run my liquids at 5.5ph for the first 4weeks slowly up to 5.8 into flower. 1.5ec up to 1.65ec APT.
i intend to slowly lift ph to 6 and add PK 13/14 on week 3 of flowering.
i havent had any yellowing at all. 
does this sound like a good plan so far?


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jointeam said:


> hi all. first time poster and grower here, im 7 weeks in to mine.
> will post some pics asap.
> Its been a fun learning curve so far.Its a 100% home made set-up that seems to be working.
> im using a basic ebb and flow, feeding 3 times a day for 15 mins using canna stuff.
> ...


Most def a good plan  Don't forget there is a cfl forum on here where you can get lots of help and some karma love too


----------



## ZeeBee (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey y'all! My name is Zee. I grow in a nazi-marijuana state in the USofA. I grow for medical reasons and financial reasons. My significant other is bi-polar in a bad way, nothing we've tried so far helps like gods green gift. And we can't afford/justify paying $120 per week for 7g of dried plant matter! When we can grow it better, cheaper & safer in our own home!


Thanks Rollitup for allowing NORMAL people to get together and share knowledge on such an important plant. I just don't understand who's the victim in growing pot? My lungs? lol... seems stupid to me it's illegal... Let me stop I'm starting to rant!

And as a side notes -- GO RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for having me Rollitup!


----------



## ZeeBee (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks for the love cat-daddy!


----------



## Dethmetalbud (Feb 2, 2012)

What up all? I am a totally newbie to here. Got a lot of info from forums for my first two outdoor grows. Now I have ventured to the indoor area with MH and HPS lights. First indoor with soil is about 4 weeks in veg from seeds. Otherthan that i am a total geek and stoner. Video games buds and friends is all I need ;p


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 2, 2012)

ZeeBee said:


> thanks for the love cat-daddy!


that's "cat-mama" to you


----------



## bigjoints (Feb 2, 2012)

hey guys was up, . im gonna start my first grow pretty soon and ive spent a big portan of my time lookin at youtube grow vidz,and schemin through this site.i plan on spending 800$ on seeds,lights,and nutes but i dont want to spend this money and only get a ounce a harvest.this is were im confused ive seen some pepole grow qps and half ps with one one plant ,but ive seen pepole use top line nutes and pretty sure a 600 watt light and only get a ounce a plant.so can any one help me plzzzzz i would really appreciate it


----------



## fiverivers (Feb 3, 2012)

Greetings. This would be my FIRST post , like ever. 
First off, I love RIU, I owe my skills to RIU, and I have made some great friends here. 
I am new to the Closed Loop/Environmental Control field and need help.... 
I'm using three rooms out of a 6 room office, one for mothers and the other two for flowering (2,000w each, running off cycles.) However, I will not be incorporating a A/C. If my climate is always cool, could I pull this off ? I have a sentinel chhc-4 and co2 set up that was blessed to me by a friend and I wanted to build myself a Ferrari here boys! How would you advise venting?


----------



## KINGEBK1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I was woundering on how much light do i give my clones ? This is my frist tome cutting them .... Thank you


----------



## smoorm1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi All!

I'm new to all of this and want to purchase some seeds....how do i go about picking the right one? I would be GRATEFUL if someone could point me in the right direction.. Thank you!


----------



## nitro20% (Feb 3, 2012)

its around 16 to 24 hrs. me i like 18 cause the schedule fits the veg. room.


----------



## nitro20% (Feb 3, 2012)

seeds are cool..you get a new mother healthy with no bug and diseases hopefully,,,,,cant really say WHOS THE BEST or what cause EVERY ONE grows THE BEST it seems like....my choice would be search for seeds and then you will find a list of respectable companies,,,,then be as discrete as a dust mite,,take every safe company recommended ways of purchasing them,,,then i would select a "easy to grow" seed...but the kind i would get is something in the "whites" or if ur lucky a "preubian" 
whites (white widow, white rhino,etc) have the purest genetics.in the last 50 years us pot heads get bored and think of a new cross,, loosing genetic structure/thc. I heard that a company in holland is one of the GOOD ones...


----------



## nitro20% (Feb 3, 2012)

yep so is every one.....sounds like you $$$$ up..youll need it.depending on the 1x2???? not much room for 6. 1ft by 2in????heat will be your friend or enemy (mountains or desert,,winter or summer)i live in a house with 8 ft. of room under neath that i draw my vent air to my laundry room.(ideal cause water and drain and 220V already there) I have a 1000 hortilux hps and mh (switchable ballast)plus a clone cabinet in another room..veg/flower is the laundry room..750 cfm 8in. exhaust with huge carbon filter,with variable speed control.and fans....its $$$ is about 1000,runs me about 100$ a month to run all..i use general hydo. nutrients, (organic i do out side. they dont have the speed im looking for indoors)and i get about 1 lb. every 12 to 14 weeks. I have been growin for ...fuk it it dont matter 
dUDE listen its fun once or twice,, watch out for :spider mite/heat mold/humidity over feeding ""watering/rot root...oh and JUST LET THEM GROW THEYVE BEEN HER LONGER THEN WE HAVE NOTHING MORE U ADD WILL MAKE A JACK AND THE BEAN STACK PLANT!!!
so buy a few ounces so you dont "check the flavor" of a few lower branches before theyre done, and dont get in a hurry and SSSSHHHHHHHH...times are rough,,,low low key friends ARE enemies. believe that!


----------



## nitro20% (Feb 3, 2012)

tell u the same,,,, but 40s yep my dad is 70 and i remember looking up threw 8 ft. curtains of leaves in yuma az. I havent been bored since,,always something new to try....RULE 1:: DADS RULE.stick to the basics buy no new shit on the market,,that could get expensive,,dont rely on web as u know it will cloud up ur mind worst then the weed ur studying.good VEG. and BLOOM nutrient with a high potash. additive for TASTE at blooming. THE BOTTOM LINE


----------



## cellis6987 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and would like to contact my bro how do I do this? Keep it GREEN!


----------



## physicx (Feb 4, 2012)

It's my first post here.
I would like to start my first grow with a 250w hps.
Some advices for a good start and a good plant???
Should i start with these?
Light: http://growin.ro/lampi-hid-cooltube-folie-reflectorizanta/lampi-hid/lampi-hps/lampa-hps-sonlight-250w
Ballast: http://growin.ro/lampi-hid-cooltube-folie-reflectorizanta/balasturi/balasturi-electromagnetice-eti/balast-eti-duo-250w-hps-mh-agro
Reflector: http://planet-indoor.ro/?do=prodetail&action=showprod&prodid=230


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 4, 2012)

nitro20% said:


> tell u the same,,,, but 40s yep my dad is 70 and i remember looking up threw 8 ft. curtains of leaves in yuma az. I havent been bored since,,always something new to try....RULE 1:: DADS RULE.stick to the basics buy no new shit on the market,,that could get expensive,,dont rely on web as u know it will cloud up ur mind worst then the weed ur studying.good VEG. and BLOOM nutrient with a high potash. additive for TASTE at blooming. THE BOTTOM LINE


same here nitro....Dad taught me the KISS method! "Keep it Simple Stupid" lol


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 4, 2012)

Price81 said:


> Hi everyone!
> So, I was wondering...
> Is it true that if you live in Switzerland you can grow four cannabis plants. And it's legal.


bro if i lived in Switzerland i would need a lot more than 4 plants.As for the law i dunno.


----------



## employedmale (Feb 4, 2012)

If I livedin Sweden, I more than likely would know how to spell Swit...???
Since I live in New England. Wow, Corl and dry, easy cure. Fucking does it itself. Currently 35%RH. Ambient temp. 70+ degrees F. It's all about how much I want to spend cranking the gas feed forced hot air. First high heat spurt since weeds been growing at 65 degrees F. the whole house felt like a swamp. Had to open the door to air it out.

100% licensed


----------



## employedmale (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow check out my new avatar.


----------



## smok1n (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, im new on this,hope that will trade experiences and learn a lot from them.
fist will try to gather much info i can get,them will decide what kind of system to use. 

thanks!


----------



## StainedClass (Feb 4, 2012)

Another newbie waiting on a Cap ebb & grow 12 pot to begin my first garden.. Was wondering if this system can be broke down to operate only 6 pots for my first time out? I just dont have the room for 12.. Hopefully after i get through that first hurdle ill get into a few technical details about my proposed setup and equipment.


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 4, 2012)

employedmale said:


> Wow check out my new avatar.


cool avatar  I'm in New England as well and also licensed  Gets 55deg at lights out in my closet


----------



## growlocal (Feb 5, 2012)

Just wanted to introduce myself; been doing my research over the past couple months, and I've definitely learned alot. Unfortunately its all theory for another month or two till I get everything together. Ive changed my design multiple times after reading different things from everybody. (Orig, a 6 rail NFT/Aero setup / Now I've changed it up to a DWC to make things much simpler.) None the less, I'm happy to be here and have people actually willing to help. Happy Grows

-growlocal


----------



## FatBluntz (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Just signed up!  really kewl website..this is my first grow and i started alittle early it's still to cool to place it outside so i got some of my soil mix and put it in a styrofoam cup cut some holes in bottom and sides and placed it in my car (lol) until it warmed up outside. Will this be okay atleast until it warms up some outside and i can move it out? i live in Alabama


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 6, 2012)

growlocal said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself; been doing my research over the past couple months, and I've definitely learned alot. Unfortunately its all theory for another month or two till I get everything together. Ive changed my design multiple times after reading different things from everybody. (Orig, a 6 rail NFT/Aero setup / Now I've changed it up to a DWC to make things much simpler.) None the less, I'm happy to be here and have people actually willing to help. Happy Grows
> 
> -growlocal


I like when people get their shit in order and educate themselves "BEFORE" growing. May you have many great crops  +rep to you!


----------



## robbiec420 (Feb 6, 2012)

hello everyone! i am a first time grower looking to get better at it so any advice or tips would be appreciated. i really want to learn to clone i have a humidity dome already but i need to wait for my plants to start flowering so i can tell the sex. there only 3 weeks old from seed right now. there are pics in my profile. check it out n let me know what u think n give me some pointers


----------



## sopboy86 (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay, i'm new to this so let me give you the specs: 1 42watt cfl light 2 20cfl lights outside and miracle grow soil, aluminum foil as a light reflector (mylar is on the way) some miracle grow-bat guano water mixture until my nutes get here and this is how the plant looks at 3 weeks give a take a couple days. Bag seed grow, not as tall as i want it to be cause the lights are a couple of inches away, 24/7 veg sched. Please comment cause I believe it should be a little taller than than this for 3 to 4 weeks old, but as you can see in the pics which are in order so you can see the growth alot of small branches are all over the plant and the stalk/stem is pretty thick. I just top it so comment and tell me what If i'm right about how short and bushy this is or should i move my lights up a little to get more of a stretch to it. Also the i added more dirt recently so the stalk is covered a lil but i think the plant still should be growing near the top of the pot by now. Sorry for the long explanation, PLEASE HELP!


----------



## sopboy86 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry i tried to put the pics in order but the pics got scrambled during when i loaded the post


----------



## growlocal (Feb 6, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> I like when people get their shit in order and educate themselves "BEFORE" growing. May you have many great crops  +rep to you!


You can accomplish so much more when your actually prepared. Least that's my crazy thinking. haha


----------



## Beachbar (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, decided to finally register since I'm always here reading, thanks btw. First time going hydro ebb and flow
Under 2 1000' s , that's the basics , I take this hobbies super serious, and enjoy it.


----------



## scubatc (Feb 7, 2012)

Great community, great advice, great place to talk! love it!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 7, 2012)

_*Welcome new RIU members.!!.*_ *<3*


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Feb 7, 2012)

Starting a new grow. Covering from the construction of the room all the way to harvest! Come check it out! Us nubes can learn from my mistakes. LOL.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/509282-starting-new-grow-room.html


----------



## GooberGrape (Feb 8, 2012)

I've posted a couple threads over the past year but I haven't had much contact with people. I just wanted to say hi and I look forward to communicating with all of you.


----------



## BIGBOYdnb (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey just wanted to say hello an glad to be be part of the family. Have been a member but just recently getting the green thumb since winters over.


----------



## tactile (Feb 8, 2012)

Long time reader, new to posting. Journal to follow...


----------



## ujay (Feb 8, 2012)

Hii guys im a new member here ive been reading alot about growing outside i'm from Karachi,Pakistan ive just started growing outside i got a few plants from my gardner.. ive been reading alot on this forum but im not sure about the genetics of my plants or if they are marijuana plants at all any help will be welcome here are some pictures also do you guys think wild pollen would be a problem because marijuana or cannabis does grow like proper weed here in pakistan but not in Karachi so thanks alot any help is welcome.. Regards UJ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/img2012020800149d.jpg/ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/img2012020800146.jpg/


----------



## Gh517 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey wassup y'all I'm new got a q&a


----------



## Desr (Feb 8, 2012)

Gh517 said:


> Hey wassup y'all I'm new got a q&a


welcome. whatsup.


----------



## groki21 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey wassup everyone, I've been reading tons for almost a month now. I just started 2 seeds 4 days ago. A little info about my supplies and seeds: The seeds are feminized 8ball kush and Jack. My nutes are Gh Flora series, Ph up and down, and molasses. My soil is FFOF mixed with perlite. I would say about 60%FFOF - 40% perlite. As far as lights i'm using 161 watts of CFL's right now (I'm going to maybe go to around 200watts). The only issue I'm seeing right now is grow space. I think I might move to an outdoor shed that is around 4x4x7. Would a 250 or 400watt hps keep an outdoor shed(in the north east) in the right temp range? Or would a small heater need to be purchased?


----------



## Desr (Feb 8, 2012)

you could put even a 600 in that space.. but what i do is i have a heater but it doesnt run when the lights are on cause the temp is high enough..


----------



## groki21 (Feb 8, 2012)

Desr said:


> you could put even a 600 in that space.. but what i do is i have a heater but it doesnt run when the lights are on cause the temp is high enough..


thanks for the reply. The only reason I didnt go with a hps in the beginning was space. My room is small as hell and there's nothing big enough to require a hps in my room. But after looking around I realized I had a perfectly good shed not being used. So I think I'll Veg with the cfls while I get the shed ready(clean and make a few holes for exhaust). I was figuring the hps could provide the heat needed for the plants in the colder temps. How do yours do in the summer?


----------



## SEMTEXBUD (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello friends! i'm a new member on the forum and also a begginer in growing herbs  well i gonna start building my box 1,5mx1,5m, how tall i dont know yet.I need help on the lights, ventilation and if anyone can tell me how many plants i could grow in there.my english suks i know but i'm romanian .Bless all!


----------



## justanormlmom (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello all! Total newb here, in all senses of the word! I was the good girl who didn't even discover the joys of mj until the age of 31! After battling depression for half a lifetime I'm thrilled to have found this incredible gift of nature that heals and makes me feel so level! Unfortunately, I live in hickville where mj can be hard to find, well, for stepford wives anyway.  I'm an avid gardener anyway, so after much thought I decided to try growing my own. Right now I'm just playing around with some bagseeds in miracle grow and cfls. Learning as I go and looking forward to gaining some knowledge here from the pros!


----------



## Merrytricks (Feb 9, 2012)

Howdy, folks. 

I'm not only new here, I'm new to medical marijuana. When I sampled cannabis for recreational use, years ago, I didn't like it. I'd try again every now and then thinking maybe my metabolism had changed or something but no, I remained the one passing along the J without toking. Then I got seriously ill and when I finally tried cannabis, after all the ineffective and side-effect-ridden pharmaceuticals the doctor ordered---well, what a relief cannabis was! Amazing.

I'm not a grower but would love to grow someday when I get a little more space. I feel very fortunate to live in California where this most safe, effective and health-giving plant is available to me. I'll be doing all I can to inform other patients and to keep our medicine legal here and make it legal elsewhere.


----------



## Dhufishn (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey im new im from australia on the west coast an so far without bein a member this site has been bloody awesome this is my first time im growin an im doin it stealth style in a pc box i made with help an pictures from this website , Just needa round up some seeds an make a small carbon filter which i also seen on this website so cheers my fellow mates lets see how i go. !


----------



## justanormlmom (Feb 10, 2012)

@Merrytricks, I love to hear stories like this and hope that the entire nation can some day see the true benefits of marijuana as well. I'm saddened to see the daily fight to legalize mj when it never should have been illegal IN THE FIRST PLACE!!


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Everyone  Next week is Medical Marijuana Week, spread this around if you want to help out. 
Thanks, 
http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=7061



​*Medical Marijuana Week*


The medical cannabis community is under attack, and we must be heard!
More than 100 DEA raids, dozens of federal prosecutions, manipulation of the tax code, and threats to landlords and elected officials --- the aggressive, anti-medical cannabis efforts of Obama&#700;s Justice Department must stop!
Join Americans for Safe Access Chapters and Affiliates across the country in celebrating Medical Marijuana Week by standing up for our right to safe access. Take time each day to participate in the week of action outlined below.
During Medical Marijuana Week (Feb. 13-17), here are some other ways you can get involved and make a difference:
1. *Monday, February 13*: Call the White House at 202-456-1111 and tell Pres. Obama to keep his promise to not use Justice Department resources to undermine state laws, stop putting politics before science, and act immediately to reclassify cannabis as medicine.
2. *Tuesday, February 14*: Contact Congress, 202-224-3121, and urge your representative to sponsor legislation to reclassify cannabis, end federal interference in state programs, and provide licensed patients and provides a defense in court.
3. *Wednesday, February 15*: Ask your Governor to sign the DEA Rescheduling Petition. Find your Governor's contact information by clicking here.
4. *Thursday, February 16 @ Noon*: Make your voice heard at a rally near you! Click here for a full list of rallies.

5. *Friday, February 17*: Join the movement and help fund the fight for safe access. Find out how by clicking here. 


​


----------



## chunkylonin (Feb 11, 2012)

hello everyone


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 11, 2012)

welcome to riu..


----------



## eddie530 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello New to RIU, first indoor grow alone, almost done have a journal started kinda late but better late than never :] Lots of outdoor grow experience. Good Growing Karma to you all.


----------



## jibbsjuicypeach69 (Feb 12, 2012)

hi everybody im new here and i need some help with my plants can anybody help?


----------



## jibbsjuicypeach69 (Feb 12, 2012)

hi eddie are u available to help me?


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 12, 2012)

eddie530 said:


> Hello New to RIU, first indoor grow alone, almost done have a journal started kinda late but better late than never :] Lots of outdoor grow experience. Good Growing Karma to you all.


Always appreciate some extra Growing Karma  Thank you.....right back at ya


----------



## asr420 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi everyone im a complete noob at this its my first attemp to cultivate this amazing plant indoors . specially cause this all started wit me being super baked and having access to craigslist like siriously u can find everything in that site. i saw a grow tent that was kinda of a kit already it consisted of the cool tube wit a 600w hid ballast and it came wit a pretty nice exhaust fan comercial grade and it works like a charm also came wit a carbon filter and some ducking . not a perfect kit but a decent start got it for 500 bucks next morning went to my local hydro store and i purchased the dwc ecogrower from general hydroponics for 200 bucks came wit the pump for the spider dwc system and intro of nutrients . bought a pc fan 4 " for my intake fan currently running fresh air from the outside into the tent my temp is around 76 and 77.5 and the only problem ive had yet is humidity levels being pretty low and my plants started to show heat stress . got a humidifier but dint seem to work so i placed a couple of buckets of water inside and it raised to mid 40% of humidity running a 18/6 light cycle and a 24/7 constant feed of nutrients . its my first grow and i would really like some comments and ideas that might help out in my grow any help would be grately apreciated !!!
the pictures are of my current system and the plants are 11 days old


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome to riu all new memebers there splenty of help and support all over the site..i hope u enjoy your time here as much as i have..peace and happy growing


----------



## liverbird (Feb 13, 2012)

hey all, a noobie here. first attempt at seed, white russian day 8 of flowering. can't wait for harvest time already!


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

looks good mate...


----------



## liverbird (Feb 13, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> looks good mate...


thanks dude, that pic is 6 days ago. just figured out how to post pix so hope to update all the way through


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice liver


----------



## makeuchoke27 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wanted to introduce myself and give a little bit of information about my history with mj. My first experience ever smoking pot was in topeka, ks at a soccer tournament when I was 11. I didnt smoke reguraly till high school when I had a friend who had a steady supply of reggie/commercial that was always free. In high school I was smoking daily for free as much as I wanted to. So out of laziness, I never really branched out or investigated the diverse world of cannibus. In essence, I was content drinking box wine and thinking nothing of it. Then after I moved away, I lost that connection and smoked very rarely due to my employers strict drug screening. I was still very naive on most things about strains, quality, and price. After some time, I moved back home, and got in touch with my old friend who now was steady with medicinal strains. I got to try a different flavor every week, and I absolutely fell in love all over again with weed. I now see weed much like I see wine, there are all types of varieties, flavors, and brands to satisfy anyone's pallet. I experienced: Sour D, Blueberry Haze, OG Kush, Bubblegum, Purps, Glass Slipper, and others that I cant remember. All I know is, this was not my high school bud, and I wanted more. I also wanted to gain more knowledge and find my favorite strain so I could possibly grow what works best for me. I prefer very potent strains that help with my anxiety and insomnia. I like when it hits you fast, makes you grin and after a couple hours helps you sleep like a baby. Looking forward to learning a lot on this site, and developing some healthy online relationships. Thanks for reading


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome riu makeuchoke27!


----------



## makeuchoke27 (Feb 13, 2012)

glad to be here


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 14, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> Hey Everyone  Next week is Medical Marijuana Week, spread this around if you want to help out.
> Thanks,
> http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=7061
> 
> ...


Wrong thread champ.


----------



## lucygirl (Feb 14, 2012)

hello everyone,new to this so thought Id sign up and maybe pick a brain or two,so far so good for me(accept the mite problem,I'm eradicating the"Borg" as I write this).but its nice to have a forum to hit up and chat with other growers and get different ideas on problems that may occur.thanks and happy harvests to all.Lucy


----------



## skunkstar (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all skunkstar hear, im setting up my own 25ltr DWC system ill have pic's soon.iv never grown befor so this is a new adventure for me and believe its the cheapest way to start,my problem thow is that i have no room in my house to start.ill be running a CFL Grow Light 125W then for flowering a 600 Watt HPS aswell. whats the smallest tent i could use as so to start and allso whats the best but cheapest feed for a mj plant. thanks and peace out my brothers and sisters...


----------



## screen name 420 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello there everyone,decided to sign up since i have found some useful info on here about cfl growing.This is my first attempt at cfl growing and im gonna attempt to grow blue dream and snow white(both from seed and in soil) I'm gonna try a few variations with each strain and see where i end up ill keep everyone posted on my findings, 


And if you have any tips please feel free to toss them my way


----------



## mglory (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey All! Names M. Glory...been checkin out all the sites and love RIU...also been learning on my first grow...lots of questions...About me. First timer...started with about 12 bagseeds back in Dec...under 4 100watt cfls with a diy hood, made out of one of those foil serving pans. 24hrs...moved up to flourescent tubes...(2) 30watt daylight T5's and (2) 30watt T12's...did even better...no nutes at all at that point, just alotta love and study...they got a lil beyond 12"...then I lucked up and found a fellow mello on Cl who had a 150wt hps sunsystem for 50 bucks!!! like new too!! even got the yo-yo's with them...so I rearranged my space and had all installed all the lights i mentioned...oh yeah the constant fan was always there...bought some joy juice and started the feeding ( I know I'm Late) and I have a lil space heater that is programmable to keep everything cozy... Started to flower 12/12 my babes this past sunday...until I hit the jackpot today...Gotta 1000wt hps hydrofarm with bulb and ballast...AND a 400wt MH Hydrofarm w/bulb...for guess how friccin much....150 bucks!!!! like fuckin new.... Now for you experienced guys and gals...you can imagine how happy i am... I mean i got some nice deals...so I know the Weed-God is rockin with me!!I've been wanting to post and intro myself...even show you all my babes, but I am officially in the game. I'm all the way ready to go...all my lights! I can now do the multi room thing..( just gotta work the space thing out) lol!!! So I guess I'm at the crossroads, I'm gonna post some pics to show my babes to this point.. I mean thru all the inexperience- I think they are beautiful! I'm wondering though, is it safe to switch back to 18/6 now that I have the 400mh...I have only been in 12/12 since Sun nite (4days) they were already pre-flowering through veg state...any help advice would be greatly appreciated...sorry if i am re-posting a dumb question...but hey who else can i ask? I have been studying everything i can read...EVERYTHING...PeacenLight!!!


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 16, 2012)

now, that is funny..


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 17, 2012)

Gh517 said:


> Hey wassup y'all I'm new got a q&a





jibbsjuicypeach69 said:


> hi eddie are u available to help me?


Can all the beginners put a liitle more detail and less of this ^^ into their Q?
cheers.


----------



## kennyabbas (Feb 18, 2012)

High all I'm new on here just looking to learn and expand my knowledge-base. Been trying to grow for awhile, just getting the hang of it! O yea and FUCK root Aphids!

Peace 
Kenny


----------



## phillipchristian (Feb 18, 2012)

Been on here since last year but never introduced myself. Hola!

Just wanted to say hello to everyone old and new. Been cultivating the trees since 2000 but didn't really get into it till about 5 years ago. That's when I started experimenting with using chillers to cool my room. Now I am 100% water cooled and loving it. Made my way down to Costa Rica in 2004 after being fed up with the rat race back in the U.S. Life is great if your 34 years old and GRINGO living in the land of beatiful beaches and even more beautiful women. All the best to everyone here on RIU.


----------



## Twisted694 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sup? I've just recently learned that almost everything I had ever knew about growing marijuana is WRONG.  I joined here so I could log and get a little help with my first grow EVER of some unexpected chernobyl seeds I ran into. I'm an experienced pot smoker, but a noob pot grower. Lol.

A little about myself? I turn 24 this year and I live in Texas. wooo. 

Go check out my grow log sometime!
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/512604-1st-grow-ever-journal-chernobyl.html


----------



## dankerous (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi people,just an avid urban gardener really,I actually know most of what I need to know but its always good to have a read of other peoples methods,and do research on strains etc,so joined for that reason more than anything


----------



## Sportbudslb (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a new nd thinkin about ground in a metal cabinet that's 3 1/2 tall mayb a little more and 2 1/2 deep if I push the 2 cabinets together thief probably close to 6 1/2 feet wide wut do u guys think I should do


----------



## golosco (Feb 19, 2012)

hello!!!

I've been smokiing on and off for about 7~8 years now and really want to get inside my Ganj. im extremelly interrested and excited to try my hand at growning my own pot, but i have never gotten past the germinating stage either because i forget about the shit, or i just get lazy or too busy for it.

see i dont have time to meet up with a shady drug dealer. id rather grow my own bud and be a not so shady supply for upper-class suburbia.... yay, life goals! 

lol anyway, ill be periodically bothering you with stupid questions and posts because thats how im going to learn and ill take many pictures the whole way so everyone, including myself, can look back on my progress from today lol

anyway this is getting too long now, so toke on and thank you RollItUp, for bringing us all together for the love of Ganj!

~Golosco


----------



## skitzpiff (Mar 16, 2012)

just started a grow today..germinated about 9 seeds and threw em in the dirt today..this will be a CFL closet grow...i have the seedlings under18'' daylight f15 flourescemt...i guess i plan on using this until i see some "true leaves"..should i add a few compact cfl's?...i wonder..its bagseed considering i dont wanna go all out on my first grow just to fail..so im starting basic so that i can experience and therefore understand the basics...i have alot of knowledge to put to use but i seriously lack the orginization skillz this requires..any pointers?


----------



## MadRussian (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone. SoCal in the House. Just want to say, Awesome Forum. Just germinated few strain, so pics will be coming soon.


----------



## LongHairedCountryBoy (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been reading alot of the threads here and I am learning alot I grew MJ for about 20 years on my farm and stopped in 1999 and when I started there was almost none grown in NewEngland and what little there was was garbage I had met quite a few farmers when I was in the service from around the world and with there help we came up with some serious new england grown green that is still popular now but in 99 I got hurt in an accident and wound up paralized so times have changed and now I am hoping to start growing a little just for my own health and I have never even heard of most of the stuff people are talking about so this is going to be a learning experience for me Youngbloood


----------



## JuggaloToker420 (Mar 20, 2012)

My plants look like their growin a bit fast they've been up for 3 days.
What should I do.



View attachment 2079839


----------



## growdude4490 (Mar 20, 2012)

hey guys im new to this community and growing aswell so bear with me. im currently waiting for my seeds to be mailed to my residence i ordered them from herbies head shop. my set up is the top portion of my closet and ranges to about 4 by 4 grow space i chose strains that dont grow very tall and can be cultivated quickly due to autoflowering. and hopefully ill be able to clone most of the plants and supercrop, prune and top appropiately. im using CFLs grow lights sold at hardware stores and organic fertilizer with other additives that are organic aswell. hoepfully ill be able to get this show on the road very soon.
(please reply, i wanna know how im doing)


----------



## atpchase67 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello and cheers everyone! I am nobody special I just enjoy growing my Medicine and sharing anything I have to offer that has brought comfort and joy to me. I really like the site so far and am reading so many good stories and trying to take in all of the peaceful wonderful knowledge there is in here. Thanks so much for the invite and welcome. Look for ya in the threads and posts.
Cheers,
Chase


----------



## way2muchweed (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey first timer here just getting up and going using the 12 pot ebb and grow by CAP im sure ill find some info on this site that will help. From socal


----------



## Garrett33 (Mar 23, 2012)

can anyone give me a good range of hours to keep my lights on?... i have a 400watt light setup and plan on growing 4 plants.


----------



## joey123 (Mar 24, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/515362-first-grow-closet.html

can someone tell me if im on the right track


----------



## stinkbug7 (Mar 24, 2012)

greetings rollitup nation. i just moved out to the great state of colorado and am finally pursuing my interest in growing. it's great to see all the love on the site. i look forward to picking your brains. one love


----------



## N8Stone (Mar 25, 2012)

Platinum OG Kush... i've been infested by gnats and spider mites. Just bought a cheap a green house to keep da bugs off them outside.
But they still ALIVE? Vegging for 2 weeks outside/inside.


----------



## WcoastTokin (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello, Rollitup!

I care to think of myself as a marijuana connoisseur!  Lol I've wanted to try a hydroponic system for a longtime... Finally I've committed myself to actually doing it. I'm barely in week two. I'm sure along the way I'll make some mistakes so if someone with experience can follow my thread and give me pointers I would be grateful as fuck! Lol heres the link to my thread

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/515097-first-attempt-dwc-advice-please.html

Excuse me while I spark this


----------



## cp3123 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm growin (day32) a dutch dragon plant now, Im having some problems but im trying still with this plant. Its been a while since i've grown. Last time in i grew a plant or two I went outside put the pot in a pot and watered and occationally i would throw a small amount of maricle grow in. it was great. This time I forgot that when i was younger and did the mericle grow thing before the last grow, i burnt the f*c& out of them. So I burnt this one a bit but promtly flushed it. I have a theory that if you feed your weed mericle grow and dont put a circulating fan into the mix they will burn no matter what but only a theory.


----------



## Zonal (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello all of you fellow growers. I am Zonal, senior citizen now, imagine that! I am a Vietnam vet, 20 year retired Corpsman who is 100% disabled. I live in the Ozarks and have been a user since 1969. I completed a grow for one plant from bag seed. I was amazed how good it smoked and the high I got. It was nothing like the dirt dry Mexican shit. Now I have a bigger grow box and five White Widow ladies in veg, the fourth week since sprouting. They are about 5 inches tall. I am looking forward to the end result. Any advice or hints will always be welcomed.

I support the IMMEDIATE legalization of Marijuana use and production! Our founding fathers grew it, so why can't we?

Looking forward to hearing from all of you, don't be shy.

Zonal


----------



## peanut0205 (Mar 27, 2012)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



Hello, RIU!

needing to realize what I'm doing wrong. I started 12 plants with seeds (the whole paper towel under the plate) and it germinated great. Potted the seeds when the first sign of herbage showed. Used my florescent light in my closet (about 10 feet long and not sure of the wattage), no fan with miracle grow. they started flourishing but 2 weeks later died out.

What am I doing wrong? I've got plenty more seeds i'm sitting on waiting for better instructions from the RUI community before wasting my precious time. Would love suggestions and directions to literature. I'm more visual than anything when it comes to new knowledge.


----------



## Barraka (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

After more than 8 years after my first grow in hydro (White Widow), I decided to give it a try again, this time using soil.
I got one girl that's a bit more than a week old, sprouted in a soil / pebble mix. 
Seeds are Jack Horror (5 feminized Nirvana seeds), but I just planted one at first to be sure.
Today I planted the second since the first is doing OK it seems. But I've decided to use coco on this one, so this'll be an interesting task.

Cheers bros

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/515843-new-grow-jack-horror-120w.html


----------



## IndigoMink (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,been on other sites but needed a fresh place. Just started my first ever grow and will be needing the occasional help. Ive never been a green thumb so we shall see, I cross my fingers for the wee ones in my box!


----------



## sopboy86 (Mar 29, 2012)

hi, got a few problems, as you can see my leaves look a lil crazy and i have some brown spots on the leaves in a couple places, and the leaves are curling down, i have my light very close to it so i thought maybe it was overwater and probably to close to the light, any help will do. Thanks


----------



## KrAzEo (Mar 29, 2012)

sopboy86 said:


> View attachment 2096983View attachment 2096984hi, got a few problems, as you can see my leaves look a lil crazy and i have some brown spots on the leaves in a couple places, and the leaves are curling down, i have my light very close to it so i thought maybe it was overwater and probably to close to the light, any help will do. Thanks



https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/150004-plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-solutions.html


----------



## Matco (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new, looking to do a PC micro setup. Just built a killer new PC, I have a old dell Full tower case lying around that is pretty big and opens up like a book, so I'm gonna give it a shot.

Just on to gather information for now.

Those in the know will see my name is a major tool brand... I work on cars too, have an LS1 RX7.


----------



## sopboy86 (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks for the feed


----------



## bumpyfacej (Mar 30, 2012)

hey whats good with everyone i had a question about my cannabis plant ok the question is the i'm growing GODFATHER right now and the plants are just over 5 feet well they have been in bud for almost 4 week however the buds are already turning 50% amber should i let it finish up for another 4 and a half weeks or should i be pulling them ? any help would be appreciated and thank you


----------



## sopboy86 (Mar 30, 2012)

anyone let me know if the lights are too low and does the plant look better after a day of flushing?


----------



## NorthEastGrower (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi All !! 

Thought I would say hi, I'm from Sunderland in the north east of England UK and have moved to the sunny costa del sol of Spain and thought I would take full advantage of the great sunny climate and start growing! I bought a couple of seeds last summer but didn't go too well as wasn't used to having harsh intense heat from the sun, I have done plenty of research and am currently growing 3 random bag seed plants outdoor in a field not too far from my appartment, which are not doing too bad at all appart from one has turned dark purple which i believe is from the cold at night, I have just popped down to my local grow shop and bought 2 haze auto seeds and also 1 feminized kritical seed to begin a small grow just for personal use. I'm keen to find others down here on the costa who are growing and share info etc . . . 

NorthernGrower


----------



## sopboy86 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm having a little trouble with my plants, it's been droopy for the past couple of days, and these brown spots are getting worse. The first pic was on the 29th and the plant and spots are not getting any better. I'm getting some new growth but i'm still a little discouraged, any help will do.​


----------



## Humboldt DWC (Apr 1, 2012)

newbie here.
Haven't used forums before and this is my first DWC.

video of my room
http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q515/apg75/


----------



## Gface (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey there peeps! Freshy fresh noob at about 8 weeks of my first grow. Wouldn't have gotten this far with out the great info from you guys. Just cut down my first plant today, La Diva looking forward to giving it my first test drive of my very first crop! Still have a Nirvana short ryder going and a Buddha SAS


----------



## Gface (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy shyt! Nice rig you got there


----------



## Humboldt DWC (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks. wow just figured out why some post say 10 char. LOL


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 2, 2012)

bumpyfacej said:


> hey whats good with everyone i had a question about my cannabis plant ok the question is the i'm growing GODFATHER right now and the plants are just over 5 feet well they have been in bud for almost 4 week however the buds are already turning 50% amber should i let it finish up for another 4 and a half weeks or should i be pulling them ? any help would be appreciated and thank you


No let them finish, another 4 weeks or so.



sopboy86 said:


> I'm having a little trouble with my plants, it's been droopy for the past couple of days, and these brown spots are getting worse. The first pic was on the 29th and the plant and spots are not getting any better. I'm getting some new growth but i'm still a little discouraged, any help will do.​


I think its a combination of overwatering (water when pot is light to lift) and the temps are too warm causing the edge yellowing and stunting, cool it down, have a large osc fan blowing the hot air from the grow area, exhaust fan etc.


----------



## sopboy86 (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks, but my daughter pulled them out thinking it was flowers...lol, she's only 2 so now i have to start over. but imma take that advice for this grow


----------



## Autumn Flower (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi rollitup,

Just wanted to say hi. 1st time user, long time patient.


----------



## apreminin (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi there. I'm interested in growing some of own stuff for personal consumption so I thought on getting myself informed. A friend of mine introduced MJ a couple of years ago and I've been enjoying it since. He suggested getting advise from experts when I opened up about growing. So I decided to join several communities including this one to hopefully get some guidance.


----------



## JASON79 (Apr 2, 2012)

its can be easy to grow if you keep it simple 
the set up is the hardest thing to get right 
but get that right and rest falls in place


----------



## JASON79 (Apr 2, 2012)

just ask if you need any help


----------



## JASON79 (Apr 2, 2012)

Autumn Flower said:


> Hi rollitup,
> 
> Just wanted to say hi. 1st time user, long time patient.


hi 
just ask if you need any help


----------



## newgrower92 (Apr 2, 2012)

im using 2 cfl 6500k 13w equlvalint to 60 w is that alright


----------



## GetNice (Apr 2, 2012)

Hoog said:


> I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


Water every six days fertilice every 12 days. It will stay in veg state until fall comes. This is just my opinion. I have never conducted a grow outdoors but its just common sense after a bunch of reading on the subject.


----------



## The,,Roach,,ERA (Apr 2, 2012)

i have five pots in five gallon pots bt i dont know how or when to feed them i have all fox farm products and fox farm ocean forrest i have the schedules bt the bottles say differnt tings so i wanna know what other ppl using fox farm think


----------



## NorthEastGrower (Apr 3, 2012)

Mate that setup is awesome !! Wish to have one like that one day !! Good work !


----------



## baggem (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a new grower can I clone my plant by using just one leaf


----------



## firlightbc03 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello everyone out there in this community. I just wanted to say hello!!!!!!!!! Out there. Iam from the good old North Carolina. But now i live in the great state of Colorado. I work in the wine industry. And iam really into it. I like everything about it. Really just love wine. I want to know everything about it. The growing to.But if you like to know anything else about me.Just ask. But anyways i have been growing for like 3 years know. And i like to give as much advice to people as i can. And i will if i can.But i have taught my self everything. So i really want to ask questions and have people comment on my growing. Then help other people out in the long run. I will be starting up two journals to show people one grow that is about to go into flower. And one that is starting. So hope you in joy it.


----------



## windpot (Apr 4, 2012)

Heyyy Heyy Yawll thought id post my first post heer
Im having trouble seeing some of the attached pics in the journals section, i seem to be able to view some but most i cant any help would be appreciated
P.E.A.C.E


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Apr 5, 2012)

HELLO everyone, I'm a first time grower.. about 2 months ago I began researching how to grow my own bud. many helpful tips were utilized upon starting my project, and this site had many useful techniques, which I have already put to use...

1o seeds started germinating on March 23, 2o12 (all 1o are bag seed / unknown strain)
6 seeds planted on March 25
3 seeds planted on March 26
1 seed planted on March 27 (the lazy one)

first signs of sprouting were visible the very next day, for the most part.. within days, some stems were stretching a bit so I lowered my CFLs to within inches from the tops.. I also added soil around the base of the seedlings, just below the cotyledons, to help support their stems.. new growth visible on all seedlings (some showing a lot more than others)....




April 3, 2o12 (1 week and a couple days old)


----------



## cropz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hopefully going to start growing some dank bud, can't wait to get started and watch my plants progress!


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Apr 6, 2012)

cropz said:


> Hopefully going to start growing some dank bud, can't wait to get started and watch my plants progress!


Best of luck with your grow... this is a great site, tons of helpful sections and many great peeps always lookin out!

~Stay Frosty, my friend~


----------



## DoktorD1313 (Apr 7, 2012)

What's up, guys? I'm Dok and after reading a lot in the forum for the past couple months, I finally decided to join up and try to have some discussions myself.

Cya around!


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Apr 7, 2012)

DoktorD1313 said:


> What's up, guys? I'm Dok and after reading a lot in the forum for the past couple months, I finally decided to join up and try to have some discussions myself.
> 
> Cya around!


Welcome!


----------



## mr gator (Apr 7, 2012)

im new here and i have alot to ask about how to post send pic and how to grow in hydro and many other things , so first my user name is mr gator now want do i do


----------



## mr gator (Apr 7, 2012)

ill learn how how to do all the rest later


----------



## lamen25 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just checking in to say hello. I've been here for a couple of weeks now, and have made a couple comments. Great site for learning and sharing. Newbie here with one White Widow growing in a 4' x 4' closed grow room in basement. My growth is about a week to 10 days behind of what it should be due to no heat for those 7 to 10 days. But after placing a heater, the leaves are really beginning to stretch out. Using 1 Prosource 90 watt Illuminator UFO LED and 1 Lighthouse 100watt UFO LED. The biggest problem I have is staying out of the room. I guess I"m trying to help it grow. Using the LED's to keep my electricity down I hope, and Stealth I hope too. Growing for personal use. Tired of paying money for nothing. Anyway, great to be here and looking forward to learning a lot more.


----------



## mr gator (Apr 7, 2012)

welcome you all newbies and etc growers , ive been in the weed world for a long time smoked my tie stick and all the other plant that i can't remember the names of them , ive grown pot way back in the day all outdoors grow for close to 11years ,yes i said 11 yrs outside grows , back in texas , and when i stop grow pot was some what hard to find for some time back then , but for the 8years of living in california i got my growers license so i could grow, like a plant or 2 all in soil under house lights and then moved to shop lights and i came across hps light man , from grow with house lights maybe getting a 1/4 oz after all done to growing with an shop light getting maybe getting 3/4oz after all said and done to using my first hps 400watt light and pro harvest blaster , to now using a 600watt with a deemable blaster over 6 to 9 plant yields 24 to 38 oz's all from soil to now switching to hydro running the some 600watt with a new bulb light system over a 24 5.5 net pot system , now look i can help some of you newbies on soil grows and the type of light to get but i need help on how to grow in hydro ,i don't know like things to look for like are the plants taking in nurtients are the root rotten , i know some things like nurt burn and some of the other like pest,diseases,deficiency to look for because of all my soil grows , but to know to how to dial in a hydro system can be hard if you haven't ran one before so if you hydro grows don't mind to give me a hand in dialing in this hydro system , i would like to thank you , now sent that has been said this is for all the old school weed head im looking for old school seed banks to grow the old school pot yes the old school seed , so old school grows if you know of old school seed banks give me a yell ok ,,,,, thanks for you alls time of helping me out in dialing in my hydro system


----------



## GreenLungz (Apr 8, 2012)

I am a beginner, but very eager to learn. I currently have a small closet set up.. One 125w light w/ reflector, small fan and reflective material. 

I am on a small budget and upgrades will come eventually. 

Right now I am on day 9 of what began as three seedlings from a nice dense and bright green batch from a dealer. Since my lighting system was super weak, Im affraid they are already stressed out. By day 4 the seedlings were already stretching for light. On one, the leaf production was impressive, but the others were struggling..

Today I bought the new hydrofarms lighting system, aswell as fox farms organic big bloom.. also I transferred the two surviving seedlings into larger dwellings(praying not to exspose the roots), and buried the weak stems..

I also planted some newly germinized seeds from a sticky batch I have now. I would like to "practice" with these seeds before I go with the good stuff 

I now have a better light source and better nutrients.. I am hoping this is enough to snap the babies back, and recover from this shock.

I am open to any suggestions!


----------



## Organic Ghost (Apr 9, 2012)

This is my first post here. Hello World!

I am in the research phase for my indoor grow room, and hope to learn a lot from the experienced members here. 2 years ago, I planted a seed from a bag along side some tomatoes I was growing in the early Spring. It germinated quickly, and actually became my strongest plant of everything I was growing. However, I was completely unprepared to properly care for it and did not have a good place to keep it. When she was about 2 feet tall others in my home were getting very paranoid about the pot plant growing in my window, so I did the right thing and removed the plant from my home. It was a hard decision because I had grown quite fond of her.

I have a location picked, and am putting together a basic plan for the new room. It will take a while for me to get it set up, but I'll be using quality seeds this time. This is for personal use only and I want the best possible results. I'll likely research this for a few more months before actually starting to build the room. I look forward to sharing my progress here.


----------



## jazhaze (Apr 9, 2012)

do not pollinate


----------



## MrNash (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello all!!!
How is everyone doing? I'm a new grower, so I just popped by to say "howdy". Love the site and the forums so far. I'll download the android app as well! Thanks for the help in advance...
Happy Growing to all!!


----------



## MrNash (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey there Ghost... 
I did the research the past couple of months and I've just created a small grow-room. My girls are 27 days old and doing ok so far... The amount of data might seem intimidating at first but once you get the hang of it you'll love it.. All the best and good luck to you!


----------



## Organic Ghost (Apr 10, 2012)

MrNash said:


> Hey there Ghost...
> I did the research the past couple of months and I've just created a small grow-room. My girls are 27 days old and doing ok so far... The amount of data might seem intimidating at first but once you get the hang of it you'll love it.. All the best and good luck to you!


Thanks Nash. I'm learning more everyday. The hardest part right now is deciding how much space I really need for my grow room. It seems like I can get by with nothing more than a closet. But, I want room to be in the grow room with the plants and be able to move around some. I'm worried about building an insulated room with vents, fans, and electricity only to have to expand it by a few feet later on.

How big did you make your room, and about how many plants are you growing?


----------



## berja8 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey y'all! What's up? I'm pretty new here..have posted a few things in the state by state areas under "Vermont" but because we're such a small state and it seems like an extremely tight knitted "community" of patients in Vermont that a lot of them either don't know where to go or have been growing for themselves for so many years that they don't need to deal with anyone else at all. I've run into quite a few that are just totally mum about it, I just don't get it. I mean I'm a legal patient all I'm trying to do is get information about growing or if anyone can direct me to sites where you can hook up with other patients in your state...hopefully they live close by, maybe start a little community meet, swap, trade thing...I think that'd be awesome! Anyone know of anything like this or where I can start?? I'm in the northern section of VT, like Burlington area, close to anyways.....


----------



## MrNash (Apr 10, 2012)

Organic Ghost said:


> Thanks Nash. I'm learning more everyday. The hardest part right now is deciding how much space I really need for my grow room. It seems like I can get by with nothing more than a closet. But, I want room to be in the grow room with the plants and be able to move around some. I'm worried about building an insulated room with vents, fans, and electricity only to have to expand it by a few feet later on.
> 
> How big did you make your room, and about how many plants are you growing?


My grow area is about 4sq.ft. I made a wooden insulated closet for it and keep it in a 6sq.ft room. I'm sure it can take up to 16 plants but at the moment I'm just testing the whole procedure out with 8 pots. If everything goes well I'll invest in more expensive strains and feminized seeds. If you have space issues you can try with fewer plants but using techniques such as LST, SuperCropping, Fimming and Topping will produce bigger yields.


----------



## Organic Ghost (Apr 11, 2012)

MrNash said:


> My grow area is about 4sq.ft. I made a wooden insulated closet for it and keep it in a 6sq.ft room. I'm sure it can take up to 16 plants but at the moment I'm just testing the whole procedure out with 8 pots. If everything goes well I'll invest in more expensive strains and feminized seeds. If you have space issues you can try with fewer plants but using techniques such as LST, SuperCropping, Fimming and Topping will produce bigger yields.


Thanks! I think I'm just thinking too big for what I'm actually going to need, so I guess I'll be fine. I appreciate the example. I'm going to start with feminized seeds, and try my luck with cloning from the start. I don't want to have to order more seeds if I don't have to. There's still a lot to learn before I can even begin.


----------



## MaCrO v4.5 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello all....new grower here...working on my first grow...already in the flowering stage, going with CFL's


----------



## hoodthug (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey RIU!! This is my first post or even typing ANYTHING here... Been surfing the site doiing alot of reading and research. Love this place! I am a newbie to the MJJ world. Been a bud toker for 15 years now. Had growing on my mind since seeing my buddies grow room last year. He would always try and get me to build one and join in on the fun! So after a year and a good tax return IM ALL THE WAY IN!!! With my boys guidance and ALOT of help I am about 4 weeks into my first grow!! i know, I kniw, PICS! PICS! PICS! On a lil break right now from my everyday hustle. But i promise I will post pics of my setup, room, and the lil ladies! Stay tuned ya'll!!! Stay blowed!! 100.....


----------



## victorious420 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thought I'd introduce myself and show off the goods since I've been trolling but not talking for a while now
The goods: Medical grow, 15 plants max.
Garden room: unheated outbuilding, inside temps vary from 38 degrees in the winter to 70 degrees in the summer. Winter all vents output inside room, summer vents output outdoors. Due to location smell is not an issue.
5'9"x5'9" Flowering tent, 12/12 hour cycle 1000w sodium, economy magnetic ballast, plain jane hydrofarm hood, two 8" fans, 1 continuously blowing through flexible tubing into veg tent, 1 kicks on venting straight up into garden room whenever flowering light is on. Dehumidifier on continuously, 32-40% humidity. Oil filled heater set to keep room temps at root level 65 degrees during winter. 1 8" rotating fan at floor level in corner. 
temps; 55 at night-cycle -75 during day-cycle in winter... 65 at night-cycle, 85 max during day cycle in summer
4'x4' Veg tent, 24 hour cycle 400w metal halide, digital ballast, 1 small fan at head level for air circulation, 8" fan blowing air in from flowering room through 8" flexpipe. Humidity 35-45% controlled via intake from flowering room.

I've been growing for the last 3 years since I received my recommendation, and have found the right strains and methods to get what I feel are pretty good yields and quality.

Right now my mainstay is a really nice sweettooth pheno I picked out of a 10 pack of non-feminized Barneys Farm seeds. I picked it because of its tight nodes, heavy yield, and overall quality. some phenos were of slightly higher quality but stretchier, but this pheno had a 15" tight main cola, soda can diameter, and it was still really damn nice quality. The clone I took off of her is my momma. I veg for about 8 weeks, lots of pinching, and flower for 9-10 weeks. 6-9 oz.'s/plant is average, depending on how lazy I am in pinching, and how much my veg room temps vary (seasonal). 

I'm experimenting with a tangerine dream plant I picked up, and a wonder woman plant I picked up. Both are showing promise, and were clones of clones purchased from a dispensary.
Anyways, happy to be officially on board, hope you enjoy the pictures. Any questions, I'm glad to help.


----------



## Thelvius Findrane (Apr 12, 2012)

Yo, I'm an absolute begginer here, lookin to learn. This site seems good so far, lots of info, hypothetically!  Thanks!


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello everyone , from S/E Michigan .


----------



## Baron of Gray Matter (Apr 13, 2012)

New member here. 


Been jobless for years; have friends that could help me get started indoors. 
Worried about renting a house, lying to owner, getting caught & kicked out, etc. 

Beer and wine not helping. 
Any advice? 




BOGM


----------



## edizz (Apr 13, 2012)

hi im new im working on my first grow my plant is about 10ich tall its five weeks old i was wondering what is the best fert to use on it an how often i should mist it


----------



## Mr. Smokatron (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello peeps!

First time growing, went and bought myself some 3 feminized auto-flowering Chronic Lowryder seeds (courtesy of Joint Doctor) and a copy of 'Marijuana Horticulture- the indoor/outdoor Medical Grower's Bible' by Jorge Cervantes (Absolute Godsend, the only Bible in my eyes ), just to get me started. Planted the little bad-boy's about 4 weeks ago and they've been on my windowsill since then. They're only about 3-4 inches tall with 2 nice, big sets of true leaves (just looking at them makes me grin ) A couple of days ago i noticed a quadrant of true leaves growing out of the top of all three plants, bit confused as I've not seen or heard of anything like this before? any help would be most appreciated  and obviously i'm happy to help anyone where i can  

Happy smoking all! Craig


----------



## rustymeyers (Apr 14, 2012)

i need some advise PLEASE-- My 1st run something or all hermied- it wasnt bad at all- I got a few beans from each (4) strains.- They were all attitude fem, -turned out great. im now left with seeds from each strain. r they going to herm? if yes, will they herm faster than b4 and i'll load up w/beans wreaking&#65279; the run?Do I need to plant extras cause might be males? Will they almost for sure be fem plants cause of herm pollin? would you run um ? hardly no chance of outside pollinating- Im living at a spot thats hard to get beans at? What can I expect from the seeds?​


----------



## tattoonewgrow (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all,
Im totally new to this growing and tryed to get as much info as i could from the internet before i started my 1st grow, im growing 3 plants, they are from seed and the pictures show them at day 15 from seed, the strain is grapefruit as i heard it was a good beginners grow, i think iv slightly over watered them so im going to give them a few days with out the water or feed, im struggling to keep the humidity levels high so i might go get a humidifier to sort that out, plants are around 5 inches high and 6-7 inches wide, nice colour leaves. any advice and i would be greatful.View attachment 2122456


----------



## kdizzy279 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello All!.. I am from northern California and i am attempting my first grow!.. nothing serious though, would be happy with any sort of yield.

I am using half CFL and half LED lighting.

The strain that I have germinated is Amnesia Haze.

View attachment 2123032


----------



## Hempcrazed420 (Apr 15, 2012)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi everyone I'm new to this u just started my first grow about 3 weeks ago and they are looking wonderful I will update u guys with pics and shiw u what I'm doin... Dont really know the website to well but I'll do my best .... So HI


----------



## redeyed420 (Apr 16, 2012)

new grower here i have some questions


----------



## michigan puffer (Apr 17, 2012)

hello all,im a newbie,lol,not to growing but to tga,im doing some plushberry and pandoras box at moment awesome genetics,really suprized at how well they grow and how hearty of plants they are,thx herban for turning me on to site bro!!!!TGA ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2012)

i have ace of spades going now tga does rock !!!


----------



## ColoradoKid303 (Apr 17, 2012)

What's up imma newbie so i started some bag seed about 2 months ago in my window seal then went out and got a M.H and a H.P.S with a ballest, light fixture w/ reflecter got it all set up in my closet with ventilation I also got nutrients but not 100% sure how to mix or what to mix so if some1 could help me with that it would be awesome


----------



## jacktheknife (Apr 18, 2012)

Gentlemen,

Is this forum shut down? 
All the dates are 6 years old. I am just an old codger who wish I had a joint.
I live in Texas but was considering moving to Colorado just so I could get a joint now and then. 
I have friends in Colorado and lived up there for a while. Too cold there and too hot here but one has to live somewhere.
Living out in the woods alone I never get any weed but I avoid millions of hassles. Just a disabled old codger as old as I remember my grandmother being when I would think, {boy! that's old!} It happens. I smoked my first joint in 1967 I think. I had drunk a bottle of Romalar cough syrup and smoked several joints at a friends party. I was high! for the first time and it was good. I remember running across a parking lot jumping as high as I could in the air and it seemed like I floated in the air and came down very slowly. no telling how it looked to someone else but it seemed that way to me. 

That was the 10th grade and I had a good time. Now I am as I said just an old beat up codger. 
My name is jack and I make knives so I go by jack the knife, J. Knife or just Knife to my friends. I write under J. Winters {my middle name} von Knife as I am of 25% German blood. Used to brew homebrew but it got too expensive and was never finished and always under carbonated. I just drink store bought swill now. But some times I sure wish I had a joint. At my age I have about three friends and there isn't any weed any more. I just drink beer and sit outside and watch my chickens walk around. I gotta move to Colorado and grow me some weed. My uncle lives in Death Valley. He said they can grow 3 plants and if the cops {which they don't have any of} if the cops find out you have more plants than that it is only a $100. fine. 

It is just too illegal here. They'd take my house, my land, and everything in it and everything on it.
Yup, I gotta move to Colorado. It is good to find a forum to learn about growing weed. It costs $100. an ounce if I can ever find any, but it is just too much trouble. The shit grows in the ground for free and I just live in the wrong place. 
My hound Sandymay was killed just 3 days ago by one of the local white trash. After I put him in the pen and break him financially I gotta move where people are not so mean and shitty. Move where I can grow me some free weed without the all the paranoia. Buy me another piece of land and just stay home. I am wondering if this is even an active forum. 
The year is 2012 and the last post I saw was 2006???


Thank you...
Lets git ignert and go Coon hunting


Knife


----------



## jacktheknife (Apr 18, 2012)

Gentlemen,

Is this forum shut down? 
All the dates are 6 years old. I am just an old codger who wish I had a joint.
I live in Texas but was considering moving to Colorado just so I could get a joint now and then. 
I have friends in Colorado and lived up there for a while. Too cold there and too hot here but one has to live somewhere.
Living out in the woods alone I never get any weed but I avoid millions of hassles. Just a disabled old codger as old as I remember my grandmother being when I would think, {boy! that's old!} It happens. I smoked my first joint in 1967 I think. I had drunk a bottle of Romalar cough syrup and smoked several joints at a friends party. I was high! for the first time and it was good. I remember running across a parking lot jumping as high as I could in the air and it seemed like I floated in the air and came down very slowly. no telling how it looked to someone else but it seemed that way to me. 

That was the 10th grade and I had a good time. Now I am as I said just an old beat up codger. 
My name is jack and I make knives so I go by jack the knife, J. Knife or just Knife to my friends. I write under J. Winters {my middle name} von Knife as I am of 25% German blood. Used to brew homebrew but it got too expensive and was never finished and always under carbonated. I just drink store bought swill now. But some times I sure wish I had a joint. at my age I have about three friends and there isn't any weed any more. I just drink beer and sit outside and watch my chickens walk around. I gotta move to Colorado and grow me some weed. My uncle lives in death valley. He said they can grow 3 plants and if the cops {which they don't have any of} if the cops find out you have 4-5 plants it is only a $100. fine. 

It is just too illegal here. They'd take my house, my land, and everything in it and everything on it.
Yup, I gotta move to Colorado. It is good to find a forum to learn about growing weed. I costs $100. an ounce if I can ever find any, but it is just too much trouble. The shit grows in the ground for free and I just live in the wrong place. 
My hound Sandymay was killed just 3 days ago by one of the local white trash. After I put him in the pen and break him financially I gotta move where people are not so mean and shitty. Move where I can grow me some free weed without the all the paranoia. Buy me another piece of land and just stay home. I am wondering if this is even an active forum. 
The year is 2012 and the last post I saw was 2006???


Thank you...
Lets git ignert and go Coon hunting


Knife


----------



## MrNash (Apr 18, 2012)

ColoradoKid303 said:


> What's up imma newbie so i started some bag seed about 2 months ago in my window seal then went out and got a M.H and a H.P.S with a ballest, light fixture w/ reflecter got it all set up in my closet with ventilation I also got nutrients but not 100% sure how to mix or what to mix so if some1 could help me with that it would be awesome


Welcome to RIU bro. And good luck with your grow! What nutrients did you get? Each brand has a suggested dossage... I use BioBizz and this: View attachment 2127406
If you search online you'll get the suggested dossage, but the place where you got them should have relevant info too!


----------



## Sensi Estrella (Apr 19, 2012)

Noobie Here to the forums. Wassup guys.


----------



## MrNash (Apr 19, 2012)

Sensi Estrella said:


> Noobie Here to the forums. Wassup guys.


Welcome aboard! All is good and green here... how are you?


----------



## KushyCloner1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey howz it going guys n gals im new to the forum and hope ur exp helps


----------



## Haymaker30 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have come to find that you can grow this stuff with very little trouble the problem in having is my girls have gottin 7+ feet in 2 months from seed. im sure theres a way to keep these things from doing it to me again with out cutting them up. im running 2x 1000W HPS lights veged 4 weeks on 1 1000W MH. can i cut the veg time down with out hurting things.


----------



## MrNash (Apr 22, 2012)

Haymaker30 said:


> I have come to find that you can grow this stuff with very little trouble the problem in having is my girls have gottin 7+ feet in 2 months from seed. im sure theres a way to keep these things from doing it to me again with out cutting them up. im running 2x 1000W HPS lights veged 4 weeks on 1 1000W MH. can i cut the veg time down with out hurting things.


no need to cut them down mate! Research some topping techniques (Topping, FIM) and some short of training (LST, SuperCropping). That should keep any future grows quite "shorter" but with better yields! I wouldn't do it now though...not while flowering!


----------



## Konsent (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool dude O/


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 23, 2012)

MrNash said:


> no need to cut them down mate! Research some topping techniques (Topping, FIM) and some short of training (LST, SuperCropping). That should keep any future grows quite "shorter" but with better yields! I wouldn't do it now though...not while flowering!


Good idea and also next time grow an indica not a giant sativa.


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 23, 2012)

ColoradoKid303 said:


> What's up imma newbie so i started some bag seed about 2 months ago in my window seal then went out and got a M.H and a H.P.S with a ballest, light fixture w/ reflecter got it all set up in my closet with ventilation I also got nutrients but not 100% sure how to mix or what to mix so if some1 could help me with that it would be awesome


Follow instructions on label also start at 1/2 str working up to full str, i strongly recommend hydro nutes in soil used every watering.(with the occasional flush). Mixing is as simple as nutes in first then letting the tap run hard into watering can.


----------



## iggyboy60 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello folks, looks like you guys got yourselves a really good, informative site here. I'm just inside my 50's and have had enough of being ripped-off with dodgy deals and crap bud! Starting my own grow, just two Himalayan Gold green house plants to start with. They are in large pots (2ft across and slightly deeper), filled with multi-purpose compost and a generous helping of perlite for drainage. I use PHOSTROGEN as a plant food, always works for me with any other growing (ie vegetables and fruit), so I'm gonna see how these HG's do on that for my first attempt.


----------



## iggyboy60 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello all, any advice on Himalayan Gold greenhouse strain? This is my first grow and I'm sweating on the 12/12 outcome. Vegged these babies for six weeks then slowly brought down the lights over a two week period of 18/6 (1 week) then 14/10 (1 week) and onto 12/12. Not sure if this is right, but the HG's are looking healthy enough and currently stand 4ft high with at least 8 good looking colas on each. This is an indoor grow in a small area of 6ft long 7ft high but only 3ft wide. These plants are getting bigger by the day, but ventilation seems ok and the temp is under control. I'm growing in multi-purpose compost/perlite mixture and feeding with phostrogen.


----------



## Piggers Hit (Apr 23, 2012)

Just thought I'd say Hi before descending onto the forums. What wonders await.


----------



## MrNash (Apr 23, 2012)

iggyboy60 said:


> Hello all, any advice on Himalayan Gold greenhouse strain? This is my first grow and I'm sweating on the 12/12 outcome. Vegged these babies for six weeks then slowly brought down the lights over a two week period of 18/6 (1 week) then 14/10 (1 week) and onto 12/12. Not sure if this is right, but the HG's are looking healthy enough and currently stand 4ft high with at least 8 good looking colas on each. This is an indoor grow in a small area of 6ft long 7ft high but only 3ft wide. These plants are getting bigger by the day, but ventilation seems ok and the temp is under control. I'm growing in multi-purpose compost/perlite mixture and feeding with phostrogen.


Welcome Iggy! i have had no experience with Him Gold but if you type that in the search box) top right corner you'll def find some info and grow journals about it. i also suggest that you start your own thread about it because from my recent experience not many experienced users check the new members thread, at least not often. Hopw this helps!


----------



## weedtester420 (Apr 23, 2012)

hello all,

i have question... if i want to grow my plants 12/12 from seed can i use a 2 gallon pot the whole process?
thanks for your time!

peace!


----------



## dcnjrz (Apr 23, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello. Its good to be here. Glad I found such an awesome site. I'm a beginner with about 2 years in so far. looking forward to talking to you guys


----------



## MrNash (Apr 23, 2012)

weedtester420 said:


> hello all,
> 
> i have question... if i want to grow my plants 12/12 from seed can i use a 2 gallon pot the whole process?
> thanks for your time!
> ...


If it's an indica or indica dominant or a ruderalis cross strain that stays small and bushy.. You might be fine! i'd go with a 3 gal pot just to be on the safe side!


----------



## The Kayaman (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey that plant looks good, classic sativa look, what strain is it?


----------



## mikeyboy (Apr 24, 2012)

Heyya guys and gals, new to the forum so just thought id introduce myself,
Im a complete noob but learning alot on RIU, hoping my first real grow will go well and i think it will with everything there is to learn here. anyway this seems like as good a time as any to show my grow so here it is.
(the password to view them is 'rollitup' if it asks for it)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa474/mickymouse4/grow/sweetdeepgrapefruit.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa474/mickymouse4/grow/originalamnesia.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa474/mickymouse4/grow/mobydick.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa474/mickymouse4/grow/industrialplant.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa474/mickymouse4/grow/cheese.jpg

there we have sweet deep grapefruit, original amnesia, moby dick, industrial plant and cheese. temps are steady at 26c lights on. humidity 39% average, under 2 65w CFLs and 2 25w cfls. they are a week and a half old in organic soil (cant remember name) been feed every two days with pure tap water from our mountain spring. comments and opinions welcome but no matter what anyone says il still think they are bea-utiful  thanks for having a look if you do


----------



## MyndMy (Apr 24, 2012)

iggyboy60 said:


> Hello all, any advice on Himalayan Gold greenhouse strain? This is my first grow and I'm sweating on the 12/12 outcome. Vegged these babies for six weeks then slowly brought down the lights over a two week period of 18/6 (1 week) then 14/10 (1 week) and onto 12/12. Not sure if this is right, but the HG's are looking healthy enough and currently stand 4ft high with at least 8 good looking colas on each. This is an indoor grow in a small area of 6ft long 7ft high but only 3ft wide. These plants are getting bigger by the day, but ventilation seems ok and the temp is under control. I'm growing in multi-purpose compost/perlite mixture and feeding with phostrogen.


I would like to follow a journal on this. I am on the cusp of attempting an indoor grow myself and would like to see what steps you take along the way


----------



## MyndMy (Apr 24, 2012)

Sensi Estrella said:


> Noobie Here to the forums. Wassup guys.


How are you doing


----------



## MyndMy (Apr 24, 2012)

jacktheknife said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Is this forum shut down?
> All the dates are 6 years old. I am just an old codger who wish I had a joint.
> ...


Well are here and I too am new nice to meet you


----------



## rasdude (Apr 24, 2012)

Hafa adai from the island of Guam. I was given a sprout 2 weeks ago from a friend one week into it popping out of the soil. I have it in a small pot right now and am wondering what's the next step into getting my newborn to grow. It's been growing everyday(new leaves and height) I'm doing it outdoors because I live with my parents. We're close to the equator so day night is 12/12 and it's more humid here than other places. Any tips or predictions of how long it would take to flower? Origins are unknown but it's most likely a sativa


----------



## Thomasenki (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi folks, new comer to this app ... Iv diesel fae Dinafem. New to me... For nearly 2 years iv had a glut of northern light from MOC, now iv a new seed strain and would be greatful of tips on this plant, any and all comments will be appreciated. Peace on you!


----------



## SofiaFatale (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all, good karma to you all.


----------



## MrNash (Apr 25, 2012)

SofiaFatale said:


> Hi all, good karma to you all.


It is good karma when we see beauty like this around!!!  Welcome!!!


----------



## jalalabadboy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, first off - I respect what you're all doing. Getting my 1st grow going shortly


----------



## Kenswello (Apr 26, 2012)

Howdy guys,

Name is Jay. pretty glad i found this site i wish i knew of it earlier, great source of information here. im also soon to be growing my first small crop. but if yet to decide if i should indoor or outdoor.


----------



## skunkstar (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi all just an old timer newbi blackthum her. in my second week of flowering now,this is my firs ever grow.i'm running 3x20 ltr pots with a 5 ltr nepot inside. veg time was for 3 1/2 weeks(7"tall) pria to turning 12/12. 1x600w,hpsb.my 3 girls have just turnd 20" today(small is my game).names by numbers.1,2,3.
n1 i toped n2 just left and n3 lst.feel free to coment on my pics with advise on how im doing.nutes Goldstar A,B,C.(shop idvice on hydro nutes):2ml per lter of tap water 14 ltr per bucket.every thing is looking fine appart from i have this littel white thing poping up on my leaf stems,pics in my gallory.peace all and happy growing.


----------



## sopboy86 (Apr 26, 2012)

*started my grow a couple weeks ago, indica strain, cfl's 16800 lumens, been using molasses, super thrive, and worm casting tea. Have some pics here from a couple days ago until now, any suggestions are appreciated.more pics *


----------



## Denver Nugz (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi all. My name is myles. I just started my first grow and I'm just looking for any pointers. My tent is 3ft. Long 2ft. Deep and 5 1/2 ft high. I'm using a 245 cfm hv fan to help with exhaust and air circ. My light is a 400w MH conversion light but I also have the hps for flowering. Does this sound ok for a first set up? Am I missing anything that would affect plant growth during the veg stage? I'm using roots organic soil as well as buddah grow for veg. Stage. I also have root stimulators and stump tea!?! Did I go overboard!


----------



## LostnFound02 (Apr 29, 2012)

been away for a while and glad to be back


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

LostnFound02 said:


> been away for a while and glad to be back


welcome back


----------



## MyndMy (Apr 29, 2012)

rasdude said:


> Hafa adai from the island of Guam. I was given a sprout 2 weeks ago from a friend one week into it popping out of the soil. I have it in a small pot right now and am wondering what's the next step into getting my newborn to grow. It's been growing everyday(new leaves and height) I'm doing it outdoors because I live with my parents. We're close to the equator so day night is 12/12 and it's more humid here than other places. Any tips or predictions of how long it would take to flower? Origins are unknown but it's most likely a sativa


Maybe about two or three months.


----------



## MyndMy (Apr 29, 2012)

Thomasenki said:


> Hi folks, new comer to this app ... Iv diesel fae Dinafem. New to me... For nearly 2 years iv had a glut of northern light from MOC, now iv a new seed strain and would be greatful of tips on this plant, any and all comments will be appreciated. Peace on you!


Peace on you to


----------



## lolife (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey people,my name is Leroy and i'm from New Zealand.I have just joined and the site looks great .
looking forward to getting some tips an advice,Peace.


----------



## purplekushmane (Apr 30, 2012)

Im new to the forum and site but not marijuana. I just started growing and i have a medecino purp clone im growing which is now in week 3 of flowering in fox farm soil in a 5 gallon bucket with 8 small plants in seperate containers i started from seedlings.


----------



## sopboy86 (May 1, 2012)

pics of my plant so far, just a updatestill only using cfl's, molasses, and superthrive


----------



## giantsalwayswin (May 1, 2012)

How's it going everyone, GAW here. I'm relatively new to this site and growing, but not to marijuana. Right now I am doing my first serious grow, using a DR90 set up, with 250w MH(vege) and 250w HPS (flowering) I had about 10 Carmelicious seeds from about a year ago that I ordered online, I germinated 5 at a time, the first round 3 made it, and are growing healthy (stay tuned for my thread with pics), and the 2nd round of 5, 4 made it and sprouted a few days ago....I made my mind up to finally get what females I can from the Carmelicious, and then pick the best to become a clone mom, and as I introduce new seeds to grow, I will keep 1 clone mother per flavor/strain.


----------



## Harleequin (May 1, 2012)

Chilling and stony from the Florida Keys.


----------



## Imnewidkwhattodo (May 1, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this for the most part (could you guess?) Long story short I've grown a few times before but I didnt commit. This time I'd like to follow through but I'm having some issues. Long story short, I cant start a plant? I'm pretty ashamed of it actually. I have a seed and got it through the germination process, and threw it in my hydro set up. Ever since then, it has kind of stalled. This is the 3rd week and I'm not sure if I killed a GOOD seed. The hydro system is running with just fresh water now btw. HELP?!


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

hi im hindu.. been growing a little bit here and there.. massive gureilla grow this year so tryin to get on my shit,. thanks riu!


----------



## Systema (May 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone ! I am an old time smoker but i just started growing for myself and i want to know every important detail to have some perfect MJ plant! 
And ... yeah my english is not very good ... Its just because im french so dont hate my writing!

Thanks! and nice to meet you all!


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 2, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am a noob at growing and riu.....I am here for any *GREAT* advise/tips!!


----------



## mrsa (May 2, 2012)

Hi, Mrs A here .... first time grower, happend by mistake ...now im obsessed. Got 5 1st weeks sprouts going on. Super ghetto light set up at home (a lamp with a CFL and some foil) did I mention super ghetto ....thinking about putting them outside since I have a enclosed private back yard. Not trying to get bigger then ten plants but I got space for like thirty or more. I live on the east coast and the temp has been cool but I have read many guides for out door growing late April early May so im thinking it's ideal but I would love some advise since I am not putting them in the ground, im keeping them in pots and as they get larger ill transfer. Working on my indoor light set-up for the colder months for indoor growig and flowering stages , ill keep you posted on that. I posted a photo of how they were two days ago but they look super healthy today nice and straight up. The lil guy inthe cup popped out of no where so he's the runt This photo was after I transferred them from cups to clay pots for the next couple weeks. This literally happened by mistake, we were smoking one night and my boyfriend decided to pop a seed into one of my flower pots and it sprouted so these seeds are not bought so I know im taking my chances. Just would love the best advice. Thanks everyone!!!!!!


----------



## JayFrost (May 2, 2012)

Hey everybody! whats goin on. I'm relatively new to this whole thing. I just joined this website today, & I'm starting to grow my first plant, so i don't know much about the whole process. So this is what i did.. I miraculously had about a half zip of Mid grades (Regs), whatever yall like to call it lol. Anyway, I picked out a few good looking seeds and randomly decided to germinate them (turned out to be a good idea!). So I germinated probably about 6 seeds, only 2 came back with quite success. Next, I planted them in soil from my garden, in a coffee can lol dont worry i poked a few holes through the can on the bottom. I had ZERO EXPECTATIONS of anything sprouting, however, at this very moment I have a little plant going! (YAY!!) 



Its about an inch tall maybe a little more at the moment and its got 2 leaves coming out from the sides and two very small weed leaves coming out in the middle. I have it inside right now, because, its rather cold outside, HENSE the reason why I'm posting on here. When i first put the seed in soil i had them outside day and night because it was warm and now I have them in my warm bedroom under a flourescent light and the sprout seems to be doing just fine. I just need to know a few things.


1.) How often should I water it.
2.) IS it okay to alternate from indoor to outdoors (if needed).. Keep in mind it could be a male plant so I'm not to worried about potency or any of that quite yet I just wanna get the growing process down then start doing it forreal.

3.) HOW MUCH water should I use?
4.) If the plant continues to grow and doesnt die, WHEN do I know to transfer the plant into a bigger plant pot.

I would greatly appreciate some little tips and tricks from anyone. Like i said, im basically doing this whole thing right now, mainly to get the whole growing process down to a science lol. MY MAIN CONCERN IS KEEPING THE PLANT ALIVE LOL SO KEEP IN MIND THAT I DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT POTENCY FOR THE TIME BEING. 


Thanks for the help u guys! =) 
Stay high stay fly!


----------



## sopboy86 (May 2, 2012)

*last pics wasn't that nice, here are some new photosthe first photo was took 22 of april, the next 3 today's photos from the better camera, they grow up so fast....enjoy and comment *


----------



## daftne (May 2, 2012)

hello everyone! I'm a CA resident and recently decided to get my growers license and start growing for my local co-ops and such. That is ideally where I would like my endeavors to end up, but I am very far from that point right now lol you could say my plans and I are but a little baggy of seeds with big ambitions! So first comes first: THE FUNDAMENTALS! And this forum seemed like a super amazing place to get some feed back and pointers on how to help my plans take root


----------



## MrNash (May 3, 2012)

daftne said:


> hello everyone! I'm a CA resident and recently decided to get my growers license and start growing for my local co-ops and such. That is ideally where I would like my endeavors to end up, but I am very far from that point right now lol you could say my plans and I are but a little baggy of seeds with big ambitions! So first comes first: THE FUNDAMENTALS! And this forum seemed like a super amazing place to get some feed back and pointers on how to help my plans take root


Welcome aboard DAFTNE!! You are at the right place... Most of RIU members are very welcoming and glad to be of help!! Found out myself recently... so i'm trying to keep the "chain of knowledge" (lol) unbroken and the world greener!


----------



## MyndMy (May 3, 2012)

JayFrost said:


> Hey everybody! whats goin on. I'm relatively new to this whole thing. I just joined this website today, & I'm starting to grow my first plant, so i don't know much about the whole process. So this is what i did.. I miraculously had about a half zip of Mid grades (Regs), whatever yall like to call it lol. Anyway, I picked out a few good looking seeds and randomly decided to germinate them (turned out to be a good idea!). So I germinated probably about 6 seeds, only 2 came back with quite success. Next, I planted them in soil from my garden, in a coffee can lol dont worry i poked a few holes through the can on the bottom. I had ZERO EXPECTATIONS of anything sprouting, however, at this very moment I have a little plant going! (YAY!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truthfully your plants will tell you what they want. If you are going to alternate inside and outside make sure you have the best lighting available indoors. Water till the soil is saturated re-water when the soil has dried out and plant looks a little droopy. Very easy to over water. pictures would always be helpful here. Replant when u find yourself watering everyday you should be able to go a couple of days before watering.


----------



## Rosebud216 (May 3, 2012)

Hey  just wanted to introduce myself and hopefully get some good advice once I start growing. I wanna use an aerogarden and autos. I don't wanna ask something that's been answered elsewhere, so I'll look around a bit first. I gotta say, while I've been researching how to start, this forum provided SO much help! Love reading these threads lol. Anyways, I'm off to smoke the last bowl (so mad about this last batch!! whole ounce full of crap!) til hubby buys some more lol. Good night, all!!


----------



## MrNash (May 4, 2012)

Rosebud216 said:


> Hey  just wanted to introduce myself and hopefully get some good advice once I start growing. I wanna use an aerogarden and autos. I don't wanna ask something that's been answered elsewhere, so I'll look around a bit first. I gotta say, while I've been researching how to start, this forum provided SO much help! Love reading these threads lol. Anyways, I'm off to smoke the last bowl (so mad about this last batch!! whole ounce full of crap!) til hubby buys some more lol. Good night, all!!


Hey there and welcome to RIU!!! Don't you just love the Shore this time of year!!! lol (...yeah I guess it was a shitty show but I like guidettes!) Hope you start your grow soon and some great green comes your and your hubby's way!!


----------



## smokeupboys (May 4, 2012)

what is the general time frame between first sprouting out of the soil and first leaves? i have about 8 plants all about 7-9 days old.


----------



## TAZ6459 (May 5, 2012)

this is an awesome site everybody is so helpful. thanks for the website and keep up the good work
TAZ


----------



## TAZ6459 (May 5, 2012)

oh and can somebody help me out i am having some troubles with my pc grow box. i just need help wiring the power strip to the pc power supply. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## VERMONTSKUNK (May 6, 2012)

*First and foremost hello to all and much love from northern vermont! I am by no means new to the cannabis love or the wellness that a good garden provides. Even though there have been times when i thought i had a firm grasp on creating a sexy lady i get sucked in to new technology and experiments with genetics and lights to be honest so im looking to broaden my horizons here!  I will disclose more about current projects and light experiments in the weeks to come as i am recovering from surgury and have plenty of time and knowledge to share. I am veryhappy to be here and look forward to many goodtimes here! thankyou all for having me here!*


----------



## YoungGun53 (May 6, 2012)

Hey I just bought some new nutrients and supplements and I already has some I was wondering which ones I should use and what not to use and if I should just follow Wut they say for how much to use...k well heres what i have...sensibloom part a & b sensi grow part a & b, botanicare sweet berry, overdrive, general hydros bioroot, biomarine, bioweed, biothrive grow, biothrive bloom, floralicious plus, calimagic, and also great white mycorrhizae....if anyone can help me I would appreciate it very much thanks


----------



## Snapcase (May 6, 2012)

Hey man im just trying out the aerogarden and I would appreciate it if you can help me by giving me any tips with regards to settings and how long to have lights/pump on and off for. Any tips would be great! Thanks dude.


----------



## SNTSX (May 7, 2012)

HELLO EVERYONE! I hope to gain more info from this great community and share some too if I can. Peace


----------



## thornton (May 10, 2012)

Hello new guy here. Everyday Smoker!


----------



## Sweet B (May 11, 2012)

Hi!! I am new to rollitup. I have already harvested one crop and was hoping to get an idea of how others are doing it. My crop yielded about oz from one plant in five gallon containers. I am trying out 17 gallon pots this time, and I am curious how much this crop will yield??? I had a guy tell me after smoking a few, his lungs hurt. Is that a good or bad thing??? How long should it cure before smoking?


----------



## Sweet B (May 11, 2012)

I want to know how this site works??? Are there members of law enforcement who generally visit? Is it safe to "talk" or is it safer to be discreet? I haven't gotten any replies yet, but I only joined yesterday. I am excited to gain some insight though. I got my mmmp card because I was taking enough pills to put down a horse and hated it. I was unable to functon, almost like being drunk! YUK!!! I got the card and immediately started growing. I have always had a green thumb, but people are amazed at my first harvest. I only use dirt and water. I also balance PH, but do not use any advance nutrients. I still wonder if I could do better. I grew one plant from seed and it did not look or taste anything like the mj I found the seed in. Anyone else have this happen?????​


----------



## Sweet B (May 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm new as well. I am here for the same reason! Hoping to become a pro at this. I want to open a compasion center someday


----------



## MyndMy (May 11, 2012)

Sweet B said:


> I want to know how this site works??? Are there members of law enforcement who generally visit? Is it safe to "talk" or is it safer to be discreet? I haven't gotten any replies yet, but I only joined yesterday. I am excited to gain some insight though. I got my mmmp card because I was taking enough pills to put down a horse and hated it. I was unable to functon, almost like being drunk! YUK!!! I got the card and immediately started growing. I have always had a green thumb, but people are amazed at my first harvest. I only use dirt and water. I also balance PH, but do not use any advance nutrients. I still wonder if I could do better. I grew one plant from seed and it did not look or taste anything like the mj I found the seed in. Anyone else have this happen?????​


Yep that's the reason most of us grow when your in control and take care of your plants you have the advantage of being able to provide better results. While crop for cash growers sometimes don't take pride in their grow. Not medical dispensers but you know CL salesmen


----------



## teoborg (May 11, 2012)

I feel like an idiot, I logged in today since a long time and ALL of my posts (not many) are gone, avatar gone, signature gone, anyway! &#966;&#969;&#957;&#942; &#946;&#959;&#974;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#957; &#964;&#951; &#949;&#961;&#942;&#956;&#969;


----------



## teoborg (May 11, 2012)

thornton said:


> Hello new guy here. Everyday Smoker!


Hello 2 U 2


----------



## SuperNeeGROW (May 13, 2012)

Hello, all. New member here @ RIU, name's whatever you wanna call me so it's nice to meet you. I'm planning on a decent-sized grow, in fact have started said grow, and just wanted a place to talk about it, post pics, swap some tricks of the trade, and hopefully learn something. 


*Update* Follow my grow here, or here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/527942-bag-seed-budget.html Thanks!


----------



## mofropoly (May 13, 2012)

What up RIU! I am glad that I've found such a informative and supportive cannabis cultivating community. I am looking forward to learning all I can and sharing my own growing experiences with everyone here. Thanks!


----------



## 420wankafactory (May 13, 2012)

hy there people i am new at indoor growing but not out side and ive bin told if i use black lights it works and i have no idea and i will grow it in my closet and i dont know how much i will smell pls answer thx


----------



## MyndMy (May 13, 2012)

420wankafactory said:


> hy there people i am new at indoor growing but not out side and ive bin told if i use black lights it works and i have no idea and i will grow it in my closet and i dont know how much i will smell pls answer thx


Uhhh...Noooo....black lights are boo boo
Depends on the strain your growing with the smells. But ventilation and carbon filters can offer something like relief.


----------



## Undertoker (May 14, 2012)

Hey all, I'm new to the whole shibang and thought I'd get some advice. I've got one plant on the go at the moment (a Biddy's Sister) with five cheese seeds winging their way to me in the post as we speak. I fimmed the Biddy yesterday on what would have been the fifth nodal point and I'm interested in the LST method. Is there an optimal time to start this? I'm greenhouse growing in uk.


----------



## LeGanjaFairy (May 14, 2012)

Hiya all :] It is wonderful to be here on a site with such nice and helpful people. I have been reading around this forum for months and finally joined hopefully I will learn a lot more and maybe even be able to get some goods growing and help someone else out! :] Thanks so much for this awesome site all :]


----------



## bauty67 (May 14, 2012)

I am trying to grow a Indica strain called god bud it came from Canada and I am in Texas growing indoors the 2 little plants look good they are starting on their 4th. set of leafs but are only about 4" high and to me seem to growing very slowing. I planted them from seeds and they first broke ground on 4-22 so about 3 weeks old now. I am not sure if this is normal or if I am doing something wrong I have a 90 watt led grow light on them now they were put under the light on 5-08 at 18/6 and the light is about 5" above them. So if anyone out there can tell me if this is normal growth and if not what I should be doing it would be a great help.


----------



## MyndMy (May 15, 2012)

bauty67 said:


> I am trying to grow a Indica strain called god bud it came from Canada and I am in Texas growing indoors the 2 little plants look good they are starting on their 4th. set of leafs but are only about 4" high and to me seem to growing very slowing. I planted them from seeds and they first broke ground on 4-22 so about 3 weeks old now. I am not sure if this is normal or if I am doing something wrong I have a 90 watt led grow light on them now they were put under the light on 5-08 at 18/6 and the light is about 5" above them. So if anyone out there can tell me if this is normal growth and if not what I should be doing it would be a great help.


My strain is indica heavy and three weeks old have a look at mine and see if it's further ahead or behind. Plus a picture would be helpful.


----------



## 420smokingjoe (May 15, 2012)

I'm sure this has been asked before but my search in old post i coild not find it. so my question is do you count the week of transition as a week of bloom? so day 1 of bloom will be the day you switch to a 12/12 light cycle. this is how i have always done it but recently someone told me i was doing it wrong. so i like more onions on this. thanks to all who contribute info


----------



## Growman3001 (May 15, 2012)

Just an intro. New grower, outdoor guy. Keeping it simple...


----------



## scorpionm16 (May 15, 2012)

So im into my 4th or 5th week into flowering 3 diff strains all came from smoke i baught 1 is unreal coverd in white tricomes came from a strawberry strain 1 short stout indica and the other i dnt know all look good but just dont have the swollen caylx this is my 1st inside grow about what week should i see swell? p.s i startd with mollassis 2 days ago thanx


----------



## bauty67 (May 17, 2012)

Yea yours are looking good my are about half the growth of what you have. I have figured out from talking to a few people on here some things I have done wrong and it looks like my will be fine but they are going to take a little longer to grow. Any suggestions on what I might do to get them going a little better they are in Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil and under a 90 watt led light set on a 18/6 cycle.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 17, 2012)

Hey what's up. Posting from iPhone so it won't let me put a profile picture. Anyways. I just took this plant off my friends hands and it was in pretty bad shape. Super scrawny and limp. I just replanted it and put some more soil in. How does it look and what should I do to save the plant. Link: http://img803.imageshack.us/i/imagexmk.jpg/


----------



## Darth Vader (May 17, 2012)

Hey new to all this. Just took a plant off my friends hands. Poor shape. Here's a pic what should I do? http://img803.imageshack.us/i/imagexmk.jpg/


----------



## Right Near The Beach Boy (May 17, 2012)

New to the board and new to growing. Looking forward to getting a lot of valuable knowledge from this board. I'm learning something new every day. Hello everyone!

My mini (2 plants) bubbleponics and LED set-up:

*LA Confidential* (the one I'm really excited for)






*Purple Chemdog* (somewhat nursing this one back - it looked mediocre when I got it)


----------



## Rekall (May 18, 2012)

HI!  Just letting the community know that I'm here. lol I have smoked solid and weed for 13 years now, had my first spliff when I was 16 and never stopped since. For this period of time I have always dreamt about growing my own weed, and having not only the knowledge but also the setup needed to grow the plant that gives me more pleasure in life. Especially as I got older and started reading up on it and realising what nastiness was going into the solid (only thing I could get back in the day in Portugal) that I used to smoke. I have been researching about growing for a fair bit now and would like to thank you fine people in advance for any help that you can give me. I will ask about the things that I'm not really sure about and hopefully will have the chance to chat to some of you about it. Thanks and take care.


----------



## TwistedEvil (May 18, 2012)

Sup ppl. Just joined.......since just about every question I would Google about cannabis and growing it, led me to this site anyway


----------



## jjmoore2luv (May 19, 2012)

I have a girl about three ft. tall. Transplanted her three days ago, using moist soil and watered and fed her shortly after....she looks BAD...leaves drooping and look like they are dying. She does have new growth to her. Do i trim the dead leaves off?? Do i leave her alone? Is she in shock and if so how do I coax her out of it??? I am a BEGINNER...but she was growing good until I had to transplant her b/c she was going to be root bound if I did not....any suggestions?? I know a pic would help, but someone walked off with my digital camera a few months back and I have not had the chance to buy another one  PLEASE HELP MY GIRL


----------



## jwizzle22 (May 20, 2012)

wats up guys n gals im kinda new to growing but its kinda interesting i smoke all day n im tired of buying so i was given a few plants 1 female n 2 males of midz and i started a few of my own.. from looking at you tube i see on my female i have the white powder mildew on some leafes and some of the leaf tips are turning brown... do i need to post pics for assist? another thing is i dont no how old they are so im not sure if there still in veggie or flower im using top soil n i feed the female (Botanicare pure blend pro but its for flowering so i stoped b/c i wasnt sure.. please help me out asap


----------



## MyndMy (May 20, 2012)

jwizzle22 said:


> wats up guys n gals im kinda new to growing but its kinda interesting i smoke all day n im tired of buying so i was given a few plants 1 female n 2 males of midz and i started a few of my own.. from looking at you tube i see on my female i have the white powder mildew on some leafes and some of the leaf tips are turning brown... do i need to post pics for assist? another thing is i dont no how old they are so im not sure if there still in veggie or flower im using top soil n i feed the female (Botanicare pure blend pro but its for flowering so i stoped b/c i wasnt sure.. please help me out asap


Yes please with problems like this one it helps to post pictures


----------



## StoningBat (May 20, 2012)

Hey Im a newbie  just wondering how much it would cost to get started growing in my room until I transport to a better location. I ordered seeds online and just waiting for them to come in. They're auto flowers, one Pineapple Express and an AK from G13 labs from Attitude Seed Bank. What am I going to need ready before the seeds come in to be able to start as soon as they come in? Thank you.


----------



## spacebomb (May 21, 2012)

hello all, new to RIU and was hoping to get some help. essentially I have just started out with a rubbermaid stealth CFL grow (will upload pics later). I am using about 8-10 CFLs (26 watt equiv to 100w) on 4 space bomb seeds (reg from TGA). I was hoping to use my bin all the way through but am starting to feel like my plants may be worthy of a nicer environment (better lights/different medium/nutes etc). I have some bagseed plants going as well, I use them to experiment. So far i have been feeding with a blood meal tea which I have read is rich in nitrogen, and my plants seem to have reacted nicely to foliar spray and direct soil feeding. I was hoping to keep it organic and scrog my plants. Any help would be much appreciated. I do alot of reading and I know I am realistic. I am doing this for fun and some smokeable bud. I understand it is a long (potentially complicated) process and I dont expect to be getting pounds or anything. Essentially I could use a mentor or two! PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## ragin russian (May 21, 2012)

im having trouble with powder mildew.im not sure the best thing to do .its been going on a while now should i just start over or what


----------



## TFELEHTOTTISSAP<== (May 22, 2012)

Hey tried indoor 3 girls in a row died figured I'd join and see if I can get some help ill post a new thread if anyone wants to help


----------



## AltElvis (May 22, 2012)

Hi... looks like a lotta good info here... will be post'n sum Q's, once i figger this place out


----------



## WeedFinder (May 22, 2012)

Is there any easy way of growing cannabis without all the lamps and fans? or would that just be wishful thinking...


----------



## SmokingOnDank (May 22, 2012)

wassup everyone , i already posted a thread with a problem in the general marijuana growing section , go check it out any advice would be great ! thanks


----------



## JustAnotherradical (May 22, 2012)

I'm planning on growing 3-5 onyx autoflower in a 36x24x60 grow tent under 150watt hps lights.. using a soil mixture of 1 part fox farm light warrior and 2 parts fox farm ocean forest..
I'm gonna start in jiffy peat pots for the first week or so then move them into 3 gallon grow bags.. Does this sound like an alright setup? I'm new at this any help would be great:]
Does everything sound alright to you vets lol?


----------



## Mcgibblets (May 22, 2012)

How's it going Rollitup!

been a lurker for a while learning basics of growing

Some pics from my last crop


----------



## bawalker86 (May 23, 2012)

Hey whats good RIU? I just started a few weeks ago. I have a 3x3 tent with a 400 watt MH for veg and a 4x4 tent with a 600 watt HPS for flower and a 2x2 t5 (20k lumens) set for seedlings and clones. I have a few clones of master kush and critical mass... some are in veg, some in the 3rd week of flower....I did a lot of reading and planning before i started but none of that ish matters and im still trying to get the hang of everything lol. Will post pictures soon. Anybody growing with straight promix? find it necessary to add lime, bone meal and such or do you use it straight up? I was using fox farm but i think the promix might work out better. Ill try to get some pics in here soon. Take it easy riu


----------



## thc707 (May 24, 2012)

Hey everyone im new to the site ive been lurking on here before learning basics about growing. IVe started my first grow and my seedling just sprouted!(very exciting)....here is a pic of it, any advice?

View attachment 2182449


----------



## *BUDS (May 24, 2012)

thc707 said:


> Hey everyone im new to the site ive been lurking on here before learning basics about growing. IVe started my first grow and my seedling just sprouted!(very exciting)....here is a pic of it, any advice?
> 
> View attachment 2182449


Dont masturbate on it .


----------



## *BUDS (May 24, 2012)

ragin russian said:


> im having trouble with powder mildew.im not sure the best thing to do .its been going on a while now should i just start over or what


Run some osc fans 24/7, clean more.



SmokingOnDank said:


> wassup everyone , i already posted a thread with a problem in the general marijuana growing section , go check it out any advice would be great ! thanks


Did you? ok.


----------



## *BUDS (May 24, 2012)

WeedFinder said:


> Is there any easy way of growing cannabis without all the lamps and fans? or would that just be wishful thinking...


Under the sun bro.



Mcgibblets said:


> How's it going Rollitup!
> 
> been a lurker for a while learning basics of growing


Good effort but let it go another 2 weeks next time.


----------



## NjPhIlly (May 24, 2012)

hey everyone! I'm new to this site and I'm new to the sweet sweet mary j so to speak (2 years burnin). iv got plans for an outdoor grow but ill be doing it secretly as i don't have my own place...yet. i have 4 seeds in a large pot to sprout them up until they are large enough to replant. i have tons of questions and finding this site is a godsend. 

first...by having the sprouts outside in a large pot now, will i be able to replant and harvest before the first frost? Id love to be able to roll some home grown goodness, but I'm afraid i started to late...


----------



## notmuchluck (May 25, 2012)

I am a newbie grower with not much luck but learning the hard way all to aften almost ready to give up

i run 10 600 watt hps with electronic ballasts
i have ten inch intake and 12 inch exhaust
i use white poly on all the walls
i have two 4/8 tables with soil running 30 plants a table
when i veg i do it for three weeks in beer cups i precondition soil to proper ph levels and i veg under a 6 light t5 at 6500k 
i use gh micro grow and bloom
and monsta bud, koolbloom powder, and powdered carbo load

and now my question is 
1 how do i get tighter nodes and larger toppers
2 and with the rockstar strain when is the best time during veg to pinch my toppers
3 is there anything i can do differently to get a better production


----------



## notmuchluck (May 25, 2012)

i have had probs with powdery mildew aswell and have for the last three weeks been running a sulpher burner for 2 to 4 hours a day during lights off period


----------



## BackyardBuds (May 25, 2012)

Hey everyone....Hope you are all doing well. I'm another new guy on the block. I'll be starting my first grow here in the next week or so. I've done some practice runs on veggies....lets be honest I like to eat and I might as well grow my own food too. I hope what I've learned translates over. Although, I'm always open to advice. I'll be running T5 floro's, with FFOF and Light warrior mix and BioThrive for nutes. The strains are auto's...Short Stuff snowryder and Barney's Farm pineapple express....Please anyone with experience with either or both of these strains hit me up with any advice you may have.


----------



## YoungGun53 (May 26, 2012)

I was just wondering if there any better or worse than normal strains that flower when you change the light cylce I got some auto afghan kush Ryder from attitude seed bank and bread by world of seeds And I'm also gonna grow it with others strians so I'm gonna change the light to 12/12 when it's time to start flowering the normal ones so the auto won't be getting extra light if anyone has any experience with auto strains can you let me know wuts up with em and throw me some tips if
u know any thanks a lot


----------



## dannygrow (May 27, 2012)

just registered so just thought i'd pop in and say hello. my names danny, i'm 39 and i live in the uk. i've got some superskunk autos that i've just put in soil and are sat outside in our current hot weather, i will have my tent/lights etc next weekend when they will then be transferred to do their thing. i've also got some white skunk 2 weeks into veg in a friends tent that will be transferred over to me in about a month. loving the site, i'll be asking loads of questions


----------



## wannabegreen (May 28, 2012)

hi there jus wanna introduce myself, partly to 'not b a stranger' n partly cos av posted a question on newbie central n cant work out y it wont appear, any1 wanna tell me wer am going wrong pleez


----------



## Kronika (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

I've been lurking on the forums for a few weeks now (lots of wonderful information to be found here) and finally decided to take the plunge and register. I'm hoping to expand my knowledge even further, share my journey into the world of indoor cultivation and possibly make a few like-minded friends.


----------



## MyndMy (May 28, 2012)

YoungGun53 said:


> I was just wondering if there any better or worse than normal strains that flower when you change the light cylce I got some auto afghan kush Ryder from attitude seed bank and bread by world of seeds And I'm also gonna grow it with others strians so I'm gonna change the light to 12/12 when it's time to start flowering the normal ones so the auto won't be getting extra light if anyone has any experience with auto strains can you let me know wuts up with em and throw me some tips if
> u know any thanks a lot


They hold up well


----------



## kryptiq (May 28, 2012)

Been lurking for quite a while as well, joined to interact more with my fellow enthusiasts. I recently began youtube channel to post footage of some pipe rips and such. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/piffingtonscastle?feature=mhee


----------



## Doc Moonbud (May 29, 2012)

Hey this is Doc, I have been lurking around the forums for a couple of years, and I finally decided to register. Looking forward to exchanging some botanical wisdom with all you outstanding people.


----------



## soulstar2 (May 30, 2012)

here i go


----------



## gcebreros (May 30, 2012)

hi guys im new to this and have a quick question i have a little whiteberrry clone under a 23w cfl in some organic soil is this enough for just one plant???


----------



## Doc Moonbud (May 31, 2012)

gcebreros said:


> hi guys im new to this and have a quick question i have a little whiteberrry clone under a 23w cfl in some organic soil is this enough for just one plant???


I grew plant up to 8 inches tall with a 23 watt cfl, then I switched over and grew it 2.5 feet tall with two 105 watt cfls, now I am going to flower with a 400 watt MH with red spectrum. The cfls I use are 5500 kelvin, and seem to do really well. 6400 kelvin would also work well.


----------



## SourxBarberx (May 31, 2012)

hey guys new a this growing game.

already successfully germinated my mk seeds.

transferred them today to potting soil.

about how long till the plant itself starts growing and shooting upward.

how long till i know its definitely a dud seed ?


----------



## SourxBarberx (May 31, 2012)

have you started growing any buds yet ?


----------



## AsheyErin (May 31, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I just started growing a little over 11 weeks ago so I figured I would meet some people who know what the heck is going on! 

My name is Ashley and I'm just sorta sifting through threads and trying to get some good info for cannalope haze. Feel free to inbox me or add me as a friend! 

Happy Growing


----------



## WolfPDestroo (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey everybody, just signed up. Good to be here.


----------



## HIGHUPNORTH (Jun 3, 2012)

can someone help me PALEEEZE help me this is my first grow all seeds bought from Castle Seed Co. as you can see they're outside growing in miricle grow but 4 of them are starting to yellow I have got thi far but fom here I'm gonna need help what do i do from here ? when should I go to bigger pots and what should i put in soil for nutrients just whatever I should do from here !!! plants are 35 days since sprouting


----------



## Totalyclipse (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi All, My user name is totalyclipse my friends call me gabby, I am new to growing "Anything", I have a grow tent, 1000watt light and ballast, and a hydroponic set up, but for now the 3 plants I have My first are not doing well and they are in soil, not hydro, the leaves keep turning yellow then brown, I check the PH is seems ok, I read somewhere it was cause I was watering them too much but I dont think thats the problem, I do not have my venting set up yet, could it be too hot or the wrong watts? I hear so many different ways I am getting confused, I hope its ok to post this here as i wasnt sure where to post...Thank you Gabby I will try to post pictures in my next post to show my set up and plants...have a good day all and thanks ahead ...


----------



## Kuuhman420 (Jun 3, 2012)

i have a 4 week into budding plant and it had died i took all leafs off it now it is the just the steam i dont wanna waste a 4 month old plant what should i do ?View attachment 2197194


----------



## bobbo24689 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello community. After browsing similar sites, I decided to join rollitup. I'm trying to remember the website I once was a part of years back. It was called something like 420rollitup or maybe it was this one. How old is this site? I remember a user called Jackel who helped me a lot on my grows. Anyways, I plan on a (2-3) 1000 watt grow within this month. I need to soak up all of this info in the meantime.


----------



## northernbudman (Jun 4, 2012)

hi all, im new here, have grown previously. i have a few girls atm, will get some pics when i get time, mainly from local seeds however i do have 1 x pineapple farm (barneys farm) 4 weeks into flower and am waiting on some more seeds from bonza, vanilla kush, white widow, jack herer and a few 60 day wonder to try out, looking fwd to hanging out here more. ps im a vaper of a few months not no more smoke fuck combustion ! N


----------



## docshroom (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello,

I am new just browsing for super stealth growing information. My house has a nice hidden room so the only real catch is finding short <2ft bud that can be grown with very little smell.


----------



## achiever420 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello,

New to the whole MMJ Scene. This forum has been extremely informative. Thanks to all for all the valuable info.


----------



## *BUDS (Jun 4, 2012)

Kuuhman420 said:


> i have a 4 week into budding plant and it had died i took all leafs off it now it is the just the steam i dont wanna waste a 4 month old plant what should i do ?View attachment 2197194


What do mean? there is nothing there to waste.


----------



## Easeedoesit420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Howdy all. I'm 6 days into growing my first plant indoors using cfl's (growing restrictions). My plant strain is a cross between purp haze and northern lights. The plant looks healthy to me, but I'm no pro and any advice would be helpful.I will post pics and details on what I am using shorty. TIA for the info I hope to receive.

Here are a couple of pics. Right now my plant stands 1.5". Kinda short (i think). Comments, and suggestions are much welcomed. Thanks


----------



## x420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey all. I've been lost in this site for a few years. Just now getting my 1st post and have recently started 2 plants. I enjoy reading as much as I can about growing.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 6, 2012)

Kuuhman420 said:


> i have a 4 week into budding plant and it had died i took all leafs off it now it is the just the steam i dont wanna waste a 4 month old plant what should i do ?View attachment 2197194


You could always build a stick figure....you no longer have a plant, you have a stick.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 6, 2012)

Easeedoesit420 said:


> Howdy all. I'm 6 days into growing my first plant indoors using cfl's (growing restrictions). My plant strain is a cross between purp haze and northern lights. The plant looks healthy to me, but I'm no pro and any advice would be helpful.I will post pics and details on what I am using shorty. TIA for the info I hope to receive.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics. Right now my plant stands 1.5". Kinda short (i think). Comments, and suggestions are much welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 2201813View attachment 2201814View attachment 2201815View attachment 2201816


Nice healthy seedlings. "Short" is kinda what you want at this stage...no stretching! Lookin' good.


----------



## Easeedoesit420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment cindysid


----------



## Norcaldude (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone! just joined great site with great info


----------



## Easeedoesit420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Norcaldude said:


> Hi everyone! just joined great site with great info


Please share........


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok so girls are doing great. couple of quick questions, my plants are about a month into veg, i am torn between trying to start LST now at least to some small extent or waiting until next time. i'm taking a trip in about 7 weeks and i will have to automate my soil watering system for two weeks or flower now. 

Second question, I have fifteen or twenty seed my buddy gave me, i have them sprouted need to put in dirt now. can i put them in a tray with 1 inch by 1 inch by 3 inch deep pots. or just put them into cups or something.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 7, 2012)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> Ok so girls are doing great. couple of quick questions, my plants are about a month into veg, i am torn between trying to start LST now at least to some small extent or waiting until next time. i'm taking a trip in about 7 weeks and i will have to automate my soil watering system for two weeks or flower now.
> 
> Second question, I have fifteen or twenty seed my buddy gave me, i have them sprouted need to put in dirt now. can i put them in a tray with 1 inch by 1 inch by 3 inch deep pots. or just put them into cups or something.


 If the pots are separate from the tray and easy to remove then that will be fine, but if it is a molded tray with compartments for each seedling, I don't think that I would use it. It is hard to remove the seedlings from the tray without damaging the roots. I would just use solo cups.


----------



## ringses (Jun 7, 2012)

hi
I'm a newb, been hanging around the site getting tips for ages but only just joined so hello everyone


----------



## Easeedoesit420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Day 8 of my seedling. It still looks healthy, but I noticed that it started growing at a angle verses straight up. There not been any change in its environment. I also noticed that its getting stretchy, but the lights are still in the same position. Any suggestions? I tried to take a pic but couldn't get the right angle to show my concern. TIA.


After 30 mins of trying, this is the best pic i could get to show my concern.


----------



## lilrich11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Easeedoesit420 said:


> Day 8 of my seedling. It still looks healthy, but I noticed that it started growing at a angle verses straight up. There not been any change in its environment. I also noticed that its getting stretchy, but the lights are still in the same position. Any suggestions? I tried to take a pic but couldn't get the right angle to show my concern. TIA.
> 
> View attachment 2203592
> After 30 mins of trying, this is the best pic i could get to show my concern.


Just spin the pot, I wouldn't lose sleep over it.
Do you plan on lst'ing or topping/?


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah that makes sense


----------



## Easeedoesit420 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good looking lilrich11 growing straight up again.


----------



## MikeXXXKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. New hear hope to bore ya with question will read and have read before asking.


----------



## 420noobie (Jun 8, 2012)

Easeedoesit420 said:


> Good looking lilrich11 growing straight up again.


The plant will move twards the light, its not a big deal if ur seedling is angled, its just trying to absorb as much light as it can. My seedlings do the same thing


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 10, 2012)

delta9thc said:


> Hello everyone. I'm currently trying my hand at growing some mj. I've been reading up on guides and stuff. Problem is, these guides are for colder climates.
> 
> I am currently residing in M'sia (south east asia - near equator). I also know that plants grown on the equator are sometimes bigger compared to those grown away from the equator. Is this true?
> 
> ...


Get an dehumidifier that high of humidity is a very bad thing especially where u are!


----------



## roomradius (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! Glad to be here at last, its time 

I'll be taking your very important advices on growing in mediterranean region near sea, with high humidity levels (not below %35 can go up to %85-90) and on roof (it has to do this way). So I'll need hell of a ventilation, probably an air dryer, an AC to stabilize temperature, but with all this, the power consumption goes much higher. I'll need intelligent advices to put out the suitable environment since I don't want 3 folded electricity bills, plus I want to avoid overall costs of much expensive (energy saver equipments).

I may even wait for the suitable month, since summers here are very very hot (also there is this roof factor making it even hotter, never above 30 degrees C), but also in winters it get much cooler and humid, falls to almost 10-15 degree C, with high humidity. So, fall times or spring times may be the best shot to control temperature and humidity.

I think selection of seeds are also very important in an environment like this too. There will be a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m (WxLxH) grow cabinet with a 600w sodium bulb (probably, that's the scenario I'm going) but since there is only a 1 crop period time once in every fall and spring, there will be a need of growing small (not tall, not so wide) but with big buds.

I've seen a video about big buds 'small plants, big buds' see the video: [video=youtube;3Sa1IIgmtqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sa1IIgmtqY[/video] 

the guy was using clones (I think), and with only 2 day vegetation he starts flowering immediately and he's achiving big buds on a relatively small plants (like 40-45 cm) (I think this is made in the style of shelf growing but made in a cabinet with sodium bulbs and not flouroscent lamps) while this looks pretty productive, on the otherhand lacking experience and deeper knowledge, I wonder what would your advice be for a situation like this?

Also another choosing points to consider;

in the grow area of 1.2 x 1.2 x 2mt which way is the best (if you're not after varieties and just consider productivity)
1. several short and not so wide plants producing around 200gr/plant
2. one big wide plant producing around 1000gr/plant

also if the 'small plants, big buds' method is an option or not for high productivity in a situation like this.

Thank you very much!


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey all, newbie here just been lurkin and soaking up all the info i can. great site and better peeps thumbs up to ya all(green thumbs)


----------



## kenzo420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello there people kinda new to the forum thing but very interested in cannabis growing. I currently have two plants on the go
, dont kno what though just some random beans but their lookin nice! If I figure how to post pics I will, I also have some fem lemon
Skunk germinating , very excited for that, any times on growing thats skunk?


----------



## Wrendude (Jun 11, 2012)

Just started my first grow, short stuff assasin. Has anyone ever grown this strain? so far shes gorgeous


----------



## shamrockdoc (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey all first time grower long time lurker here on RIU. Thanks to all the Jedi Masters on here for all of the posted help DIY and Mr Chronic vids. I hope to have my 6 girls in flower in a week. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Easeedoesit420 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm 11 days in, and after dealing with a heat/humidity issue my seedling is strutting it's stuff again. I did repot it into it's final container. I also had to raise my lights. Still haven't start using nutes yet. Been advised to wait unto the 3rd week. My seedling is only 3" short, and it's 3rd set of leaves are coming in. I think i may have stunted its growth due to my heat issues. But again, i'm not expert. The following pics were taken about 30 mins. Please feel free to give advice, or leave comments. TIA


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello ringses and welcome. Happy growing.


----------



## Easeedoesit420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wrendude said:


> View attachment 2208086Just started my first grow, short stuff assasin. Has anyone ever grown this strain? so far shes gorgeous


Never grown of heard of this, so I can't help you there. But I did notice it looks stretchy. Healthy but stretchy. I'm no expert, but I would suggest you adjust (lower) your lights. Just an opinion and suggestion.


----------



## Newbmeister (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey yall. Looks like ive found an active forum with lots of great info here. Happy to join you all and thanks to all the posters posting good beginner info ! I'm sure with in the next week or two I'll have some questions but for now it seems ok. Second attempt at a grow and so far so good. also gonna need help with organic pest control or just pest control period lol.









In the above pic you can see littles specs n what not which I'm pretty sure are gonna be a problem later but i have no clue what causes them. The other pics are for reference in case someone sees something I dont.


EDIT: Noticed the pic in question was blurry so here's another. Also on a side note this is a Tahoe OG bag seed from a grower buddy. Another note: Taken with a Samsung Brightside camera(3.2megapixel)


----------



## Easeedoesit420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Newbmeister said:


> Hey yall. Looks like ive found an active forum with lots of great info here. Happy to join you all and thanks to all the posters posting good beginner info ! I'm sure with in the next week or two I'll have some questions but for now it seems ok. Second attempt at a grow and so far so good. also gonna need help with organic pest control or just pest control period lol.
> 
> View attachment 2208867
> 
> ...


Your plants look pretty healthy. I also have 1 small white spot on 1 of my fan leaves. I've been keeping an eye on my plant, and it doesn't seem like its really affecting it. ButI'm no expert. I'd just keep an eye on em. Check levels (soil and water ph, temp., humidity, etc.). Hope this helps.


----------



## Newbmeister (Jun 11, 2012)

Easeedoesit420 said:


> Your plants look pretty healthy. I also have 1 small white spot on 1 of my fan leaves. I've been keeping an eye on my plant, and it doesn't seem like its really affecting it. ButI'm no expert. I'd just keep an eye on em. Check levels (soil and water ph, temp., humidity, etc.). Hope this helps.




Thanks for the reply bro ! Yeah It's doing great so far but that's how it was last year then boom outta no where it started giving me such a hard time. Great smoke in the end but I know my problems will come back as well as bugs. Barely saved my crop last year because of those dam bugs lol. oh and silly me I didn't specify those were all the same plant my others are running behind because I toasted two seeds after germ'ing sorry for the confusion XD. again thanks for the reply/help !


----------



## Easeedoesit420 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's my problem/concern: my seedling is 12 days old and the plant has stopped growing vertically, but my leaves are still coming in. The center of my plant looks clustered because the the leaves are growing in. But not growing up. I checked ph levels in soil and water, haven't started nutes yet. I'm using cfls for lighting (52w, 3220l, 13,000k) for one plant. Any advice would be much appreciated. If more info is needed I will be more than happy to give it. I will post pics and update this post shortly. TIA for any info.


----------



## Hamonfrito (Jun 12, 2012)

What's up all... Newbie here, I've got a question about growing.


----------



## Hamonfrito (Jun 12, 2012)

Have lemon kush plant growing 8 wks now... I'm using miracle gro and water nothing else.
its about a foot and a half ... When do expect it to start flowering... Or what do I need to do?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 12, 2012)

right now be good to start.plants flower under 12/12 darkness then light.over doing this over 60 days a bud will form...if funds are limited get a miracle gro thats for roses or flowers. the phosperous levels are elevated for flowering plants.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 13, 2012)

i see it is yure first time ,later.


----------



## Hamonfrito (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks ... Appreciate the advise...


----------



## Mr. Pelon (Jun 13, 2012)

Whats up newbie, and starting a mj grow.


----------



## StonedPapa (Jun 14, 2012)

good luck with your grow, is it your 1st? dig around there is some solid info here that i have found so far. Always get a much info as possible before making any big changes, thats all i have to say.


----------



## chipmunkproof (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey, Im a long time reader and first time grower. Im currently getting my 2x 64 gallon rubbermaid SOG style grow going. Im really excited to meet new people on here and am always eager to learn.


----------



## BioShock. (Jun 16, 2012)

hey, im new to the site. hi everyone!


----------



## hugh manape (Jun 16, 2012)

My first time on.I was.. researching dr.greenthumbs ecsd, and stumbled upon dr.gruebers posts and decid..ed to try one more forum.Grasscity and this 41 yr old old skool head, and new skool med patient and culti ator.I'm on my fourth grow..all my attitude freebies..sour Jack (g13),auto blueberry(g13. )akr(wos)g 13's cheese..and madness(wos)blue gum(g13).and my two beauties..crit + (dinafem).all plants are on there 3 or 4 set..and the autos all started to bud after 17 days.all in a+ shape( in my opinion) .sounds like a lot of random stuff, but its going great.125 cfl, t52 fters..an d 400watt htg hps..624 watts.now I'm stuck thinking these are not goinv to produce the qualitity I want.for my whole life I got my kgb from astoria, queens...a lot of growing going on there.So I have come to conclusion I must get dr.greenrhumbs gear if I want to soar with the eagles. I got pics znd videos...just sketched sbout putting them online....


----------



## doogey420 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Hello everyone. Just bought and installed two new tents 5'x5', 'ebb-n-flow for flowering, drip system for vegetative. **For **lighting,** I have 400 watt hps flowering and 4' cfls for veg. I am going with general hydro nutes and using clay pellets for transplanting from rockwool. I am definitely a new grower first time. Anyway I am hoping to learn allot here and have every thing ready just waiting on my beans. I have placed 4 different orders. One from ams which after researching have found not a very reliable company. Two of the orders were from the Tude, the other I just placed yesterday and is already on its way. I love the tracking. The other order is from "original scs company," which you can not find allot of info on the intranet so we will see? That order was yesterday as well and has tracking that says, already shipped. I am very jazzed but just cant seem to get calmed down on how long it is taking for my beans. At any rate I hope to get allot from this forum and am hopping to make some terrific grow buds. Any inspiration taking you there (thoughts) and help with my grow would **benefit a grower with peace, love and life respected. *


----------



## shroomster7 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just started growing in doors in a 2'x4'x4' tent with 9 100 watt equivalent cfl lights. have been experimenting with LST and soon going to try and super crop some of the plants. long time reader first time poster, this forum is epic


----------



## Oldude59 (Jun 18, 2012)

This seems like agood place to simply speak up. The setup - 11 x 15 room - 3 growing areas - thegreening area is lit by LEDs, the sprouting is florescent and the flowering issodium. I've smoked for nearly 60yrs now. This is the first time I've acceptedthat such behavior as a *stand*.

My hope and thedirection I am operating out of is "find, fun and repeat". Find people that move and operate in asimilar manner and for purposes I can share. To extend those contacts into activities where smiles and joyabound. Then to repeat the processwithin a newer and larger arena.


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

My name is earl


----------



## RobSensi (Jun 19, 2012)

In-door purple farmer from California here. Awesome site, very helpful so i joined. thanks.....HELLO TO ALL


----------



## prozor7 (Jun 20, 2012)

In my area no1 know what are they grown. Illegal to buy, use (even in medical purpose) and grown. My daughter have a brain cancer, said that I said all.
I do NOT know anything about growing, but I'm motivated to learn, and this look like great place to start.

I have some seeds (don't know what is it taste like shit . 
I must produce 0.5kg dry hemp bud material every 3 month. What is average yield for 1 plant?


----------



## *BUDS (Jun 20, 2012)

> To extend those contacts into activities where smiles and joyabound.


You might want to re think that one , dont socialize with the foot soldiers they will bring you undone. Live more like a hermit and you will last much longer.


----------



## Sidney36 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi I'm Sidney I've just started off 4 KC33 buy germinating in tissue in a warm dark moist place... I'm looking for any to grow 2 outside and 2 indoors to see which is best so if anyone can give me any tips to give them the best start i would be very grateful... at the moment i have them in little pots covered with a clear envelope to keep the humidity up... is the the best way to do it...


----------



## Totalyclipse (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Doogey420 Nice to meet you, I was so excited to get started, I had to get my supplies a few at a time things are just so expensive, and I am not a good builder so couldnt make my own, but I finally got my set up pretty much done I had started out with soil (I do not have a green thumb) plants tend to die around me LOL..so I couldnt believe how fast and big these ones got once I got my set up...so far two are doing great "cherynobl" and "Jack Herere" right now I have the hydro bucket system but eventually would like to try a different one I saw that looks easier to use and clean I think it may be what you have an ebb N flow, do you have any pics of your system?...
I learned yesterday that I dont have to start flowering when it says , I can keep it growing for as long as I want but each plant is slightly different time period the Jack herer is 60 to 70 days and the cherynobl is 8 to 9 Weeks, but no one told me if that is from the time you clone to flowering, or how long it takes once you start flowering?... 


flowering


----------



## Sidney36 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi I've just started growing and I'm planning to do 2 outside in a grow house and 2 under a 150w light in my wardrobe with a little 6" fan for air flow i have already germinated the seeds and planted then and they seem to be doing well  as you can see i planted the last 1 to germinate yesterday at the moment i have but a plastic sleeve over them (the type you use in a folder/binder) to keep the humidity up.... Is there anything else i could be doing or anything i could be doing better any advice would be great...


----------



## canaplease (Jun 21, 2012)

hey, im brand new to this site, as a member that is. I am following some journals, but am unable to view some attachments. it says invalid attachment. I get this for every stinking attachment. any help?


----------



## ImmortalCoils (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all, I've finally decided to grow a plant myself after I've done much reading on the subject over the years, and of course much smoking. This is my first plant and it is looking healthy so far. Glad to be a part of the community!

My question today is about the pot I'm currently growing the plant in. I know that the pot will eventually be to small to support a large plant. Although, I have nothing against growing a smaller plant as long as I'm able to bud it without there being any major complications. My goal is just to have my first successful flowering whether it's a little or a lot. So, is it okay to leave my plant in it's current smaller pot (pic attached) and still be able to flower it? If not, what is a the proper way to transplant into a larger pot without damaging the roots and the rest of the plant? Thanks.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 21, 2012)

You don't need to transplant yet. I personally transplant when the leaves grow over the sides of the cup or the seedling becomes taller than the cup. if you would like help on transplanting just hit me up.



ImmortalCoils said:


> Hello all, I've finally decided to grow a plant myself after I've done much reading on the subject over the years, and of course much smoking. This is my first plant and it is looking healthy so far. Glad to be a part of the community!
> 
> My question today is about the pot I'm currently growing the plant in. I know that the pot will eventually be to small to support a large plant. Although, I have nothing against growing a smaller plant as long as I'm able to bud it without there being any major complications. My goal is just to have my first successful flowering whether it's a little or a lot. So, is it okay to leave my plant in it's current smaller pot (pic attached) and still be able to flower it? If not, what is a the proper way to transplant into a larger pot without damaging the roots and the rest of the plant? Thanks.
> View attachment 2222645


----------



## Crockett (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been looking around and trying to gather basics. Now I'm ready to give it a go. I want to grow enough medicine for my family and friends needs(10-15 pounds or so regularly) I am hoping to get some help avoiding the avoidable as well as any recommendations for any step by step guide. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## dante. (Jun 22, 2012)

Crockett said:


> I've been looking around and trying to gather basics. Now I'm ready to give it a go. I want to grow enough medicine for my family and friends needs(10-15 pounds or so regularly) I am hoping to get some help avoiding the avoidable as well as any recommendations for any step by step guide. Thanks in advance for the help.


If you have the money, sink it into this baby: http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/the-bloombox

Do some research. 

If you decide to get it, tell them you heard about it on Danny Danko's "Free Weed" podcast. They'll cut your shipping down to 100 bucks.


----------



## Crockett (Jun 22, 2012)

dante. said:


> If you have the money, sink it into this baby: http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/the-bloombox
> 
> Do some research.
> 
> If you decide to get it, tell them you heard about it on Danny Danko's "Free Weed" podcast. They'll cut your shipping down to 100 bucks.


Will do. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## irish420brea (Jun 22, 2012)

*Hey, Brea here...definitely planning on an indoor situation. I live in a bible thumping region of the U.S. and I'm nervous to even buy the supplies I will need...I know exactly how I want to grow and what strains but I would like to know what security measures I should consider (besides the obvious ones) for an exceptionally archaic, back-woods, racist society that I'm living in...am I being too paranoid??? LOL Any advice will be greatly appreciated. ~Brea*


----------



## kinetic (Jun 24, 2012)

brea, if you're already that paranoid don't do it. Your first grow will produce helluva paranoia, especially as it goes on. If you live alone and can lock a room then ok maybe depending on how many times you entertain said bible thumpers or their offspring who may seem cool.


----------



## Crockett (Jun 24, 2012)

Talked to them and to someone at superclosets. Not sure if I want to put the money into one or not. You have one of those systems?


----------



## redmystik (Jun 24, 2012)

my mj plant was in the ground first and then i pulled it up replanted it and it got really droopy i put it under light sprayed it down for about three days it got really dry after every spray down i cut the leaves and just left the bright green beautiful stem would my baby grow back ????


----------



## ifrefre (Jun 24, 2012)

is my plant a female, did the pistols not come out yet?


----------



## Oldude59 (Jun 25, 2012)

It was just the other day I heard - "Only the paranoid survive" - my suggestion would be to move to an area that makes you a little less nervous, but you've more than likely had that thought - my other thought goes to why you want to take the risk of growing under such condition. My last, you've lived with and have learned to move around in the hostile environment - build a place where you can control odor - spikes in electric use and lastly, if you plan on distribution - don't! - Someone will always betray you.


----------



## spacebombkh (Jun 25, 2012)

i am asumming that a "thread" is a posted staement/question.if so is thread a universal term in the computer world.(i am new to this comp thing). anyways high everyone. my question is where can i find info on bat guano.i want to know about how to know quality,price,and best way to use on my plants.thank you


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2012)

spacebombkh said:


> i am asumming that a "thread" is a posted staement/question.if so is thread a universal term in the computer world.(i am new to this comp thing). anyways high everyone. my question is where can i find info on bat guano.i want to know about how to know quality,price,and best way to use on my plants.thank you


Use google, or the search bar at the top right corner on RIU and simply type in Bat guano. You'll get lots of opinions, it's the internet so don't trust it all just collect and process the info and make your own decision. I've personally used sunleaves bat guano with no problems. You can top dress which is to layer it on top of the soil and water with it working itself down with the watering. Some people 'cut' it in the first inch or so of dirt, others like me, use it in an organic tea. 

A "thread" is just the collective responses of an internet forum's posted topic. (yes thread is universal to forums as are stickies) There is alot of really good info "stickied" section of the newbie section. A sticky is at the top of the forums topic list and has a yellow post it note on the left next to the subject. It's important info that is pertinent to all posters/lurkers of varying degrees on a forum. This one may help as you delve deeper into the world that is rollitup. https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/412440-vocabulary-slang-terms-updated-missing.html Good Luck


----------



## Totalyclipse (Jun 25, 2012)

hey canaplease, they should open as a .jpeg or bitmap usually, some are video wmv I think, I found that to see the pictures I had to make sure I was logged in. If I wasnt I would get the same message that the attachements were invalid, you can also right click on a picture and click on open in a new tab then all you will see is the picture...I hope that info helps...
Here are the pics of my plants I keep promising I finally turned the light off and took them that way which removed the yellow color that is there with the light on...


----------



## canaweed (Jun 26, 2012)

Bonjour a tous! jeune cultivateur de weed, j aurais des petites question a vous posez,pouvez vous m'aidez svp, merci et bonne continuation!


----------



## ksoze2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

Good day all. First time grower and I'm am (of course) having a couple of issues. I am growing a Northern Lights Auto flower in an outdoor pot using FFOF. First I am getting these damn brown spots on my leaves. Second some nasty little critter is munching on my leaves. I know it looks kind of small but I think auto flowers in general are a supposed to be small. Any advice from would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Foxx (Jun 26, 2012)

just want to say what up .....and thank you for having me..


----------



## 2009865045 (Jun 27, 2012)

hello, im from jordan and over here we smoke what we grow! so i wana start up a simple one-plant grow by myself,but
i dont know whats the type of the weed here and my dealers is out of business, but luckely i got me some few seeds,enough for testing and growing
so if here;s anyone from jordan please let me know, and to the others bring on me the basics please

thanx in advance


----------



## Daryuss (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey there ! First time grower( all by myself) and regular blower .... Here are my gals :

They are in the first week of 12/12 ..... tell me what you think .... I have absolutelly no ideea what strain theese are , so your guess is as good as mine ....a friend brought them' when they were lil clones , i kept 'em on a shady window for a week or 2 , then i put them in a tent , with some nutrients every 3-4 days and 2x 600 HID lamps ...I hope in about 6-7 weeks to cut some ... 

I also took some babies from there before 12/12 schedule ....  i put them in some root solution ....they have almost a week and 2 mm roots lol ( i just tried the glass method...to experiment ) 

I also have some clones from 3 days ago .... put in rockwool and rooting gel .... we'll see how these go ...... 

I had a common culture with a friend before...but things went bad, he got paranoid , and i had to kill 24 lil plants that were in flowering for just 3 weeks ....  

Anyway ...this is the first time alone ....tell me what you think ...and most important .... if i do it good lol 

Respects ,


----------



## onigiri (Jun 27, 2012)

first time autoflower grower. have 2 in a closet under LED. 6 weeks old. both shortstuff's seeds. 1 dr. feelgood. 1 super cali haze. both doing really well .. and both starting to bud.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 27, 2012)

hey new here. not a first time grower but it has been a while. a little worried my seedlings are having issues. i have 4 all four sprouted great and grew to about 2.5 inches above the dirt but havent grown at all in about 4-5 days now! eek.


----------



## F A B (Jun 27, 2012)

ImmortalCoils said:


> Hello all, I've finally decided to grow a plant myself after I've done much reading on the subject over the years, and of course much smoking. This is my first plant and it is looking healthy so far. Glad to be a part of the community!
> 
> My question today is about the pot I'm currently growing the plant in. I know that the pot will eventually be to small to support a large plant. Although, I have nothing against growing a smaller plant as long as I'm able to bud it without there being any major complications. My goal is just to have my first successful flowering whether it's a little or a lot. So, is it okay to leave my plant in it's current smaller pot (pic attached) and still be able to flower it? If not, what is a the proper way to transplant into a larger pot without damaging the roots and the rest of the plant? Thanks.
> View attachment 2222645


best way th transplant is to squeeze sides of pot then place hand over top and turn over and lightly shake it till it slides free then place in new pot add soil


----------



## headtreep (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm pretty new here myself so nice meet everyone!


----------



## F A B (Jun 27, 2012)

headtreep said:


> I'm pretty new here myself so nice meet everyone!


nice to meet u too got anything growing?


----------



## sopboy86 (Jun 27, 2012)

*
CFL, molasses and big bud for nutes, 3-4 weeks into bud.over5 feet all im 5"8. As you can see the plant stretched a whole lot, the bottom till the middle was growing just fine but when i split the top and it started flowering it stretched. the lights were pretty low but i believe it was the strain. any comments on how i'm doing or what i can do better is appreciated *


----------



## sheilaaellis44 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm Sheila from the land of the ligths Denmark. Remember me as a good friend of yours. I just wanna introduce my self here to people knows me. Thanks!


----------



## doogey420 (Jun 28, 2012)

I apologize for the late reply, just now kind of going through the different threads that I had wrote in or started. Here are some pics of my setup.


----------



## skeleton christ (Jun 28, 2012)

hello all hows things in the big wide world with you ? hope all is well


----------



## F A B (Jun 28, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> hey new here. not a first time grower but it has been a while. a little worried my seedlings are having issues. i have 4 all four sprouted great and grew to about 2.5 inches above the dirt but havent grown at all in about 4-5 days now! eek.



im sure they are just focusing on root growth then they should really take off


----------



## F A B (Jun 28, 2012)

sheilaaellis44 said:


> I'm Sheila from the land of the ligths Denmark. Remember me as a good friend of yours. I just wanna introduce my self here to people knows me. Thanks!


welcome sheila


----------



## *BUDS (Jun 28, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> hey new here. not a first time grower but it has been a while. a little worried my seedlings are having issues. i have 4 all four sprouted great and grew to about 2.5 inches above the dirt but havent grown at all in about 4-5 days now! eek.


Once a seedling has germinated you must reduce watering , the roots cant develop without air.


----------



## *BUDS (Jun 28, 2012)

sopboy86 said:


> *
> CFL, molasses and big bud for nutes, 3-4 weeks into bud.over5 feet all im 5"8. As you can see the plant stretched a whole lot, the bottom till the middle was growing just fine but when i split the top and it started flowering it stretched. the lights were pretty low but i believe it was the strain. any comments on how i'm doing or what i can do better is appreciated *


 They havent finished stretching yet start tying down the main shoots ! by the way why did you post this here your not a newbie?


----------



## iCanadianGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

What up RIU just joined a few days ago.. Im a longtime follower of the site.. and have used it as a reference for a few years.. My latest grow was K-Train.. my mothers are outdoors now.. but i have some clones that ill try nd get some pcs up of.. 

But, i have a question abourt a Great White Shark plant that i have.. That is growing really slowly.. and has white spots on the leaves.. Its been growing for around a month and half under cfls.. I had to move it to a family members house for a bit and it got a little hot in the laundry room.. Its in 5 Gallons of coco peat moss mix.. And is only about 6-8 inches tall.. Ive been giving it Technoflora's BC Nute line as well as superthrive.. Ill try nd get some pics up soon, im just not at home right now.. Do you think it could be just bad genetics?.. Or heat stress maybe?.. (Seeds from Greenhouse Seeds)


----------



## bigdre707 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wut Up! Been looking at this site for a while, looking forward to interacting with fellow cultivators. From da bay n trying to grow the best in da West!!!!


----------



## Mauiwaui1988 (Jun 28, 2012)

High you can either call me farmer john...I am currently growing ma.ui waui and big buddha cheese.I am waiting for my 48x24x60 grow box...I will do a better intro tomorrow...I want to create a community of legal growers in my area that want to trade clones info and even seeds.


----------



## guacamole (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello! Brand new to the site, heard of it a few times and honestly I have been lost without it! 

My fiance and I have been thinking about growing for ourselves.. We actually don't smoke much so we are looking for a fairly small grow. Only recently learned that there are shorter plants and that there are ways to dwarf them a bit without sacrificing quality. 

So right now even though we can't start growing..yet...I'm here to do research. Getting ready to learn how to keep up the quality but maybe not go too overboard with quantity. 

So I'm ready to learn!


----------



## sopboy86 (Jun 29, 2012)

why does it still have to strectch and do i tie the shoots to the pot? i posted here cause i remember where i came from, just wanted to shed some light to the newer people


----------



## iosys (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi. Reporting in from Scandinavia here. Read this forum alot, and why not be a part of it?


----------



## dane80 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm new to this and have never posted or made a journel, please can you help me get started using this site?
Thanks


----------



## headtreep (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> nice to meet u too got anything growing?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QEU7_jCuWY&feature=youtu.be


Video log. Enjoy!


----------



## kevhac (Jun 29, 2012)

so this is my plant 14 days in to 12/12 cylce no pistols or preflowers can anyone help

View attachment 2233716View attachment 2233717View attachment 2233718View attachment 2233719View attachment 2233720View attachment 2233721


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

kevhac said:


> so this is my plant 14 days in to 12/12 cylce no pistols or preflowers can anyone help
> 
> View attachment 2233716View attachment 2233717View attachment 2233718View attachment 2233719View attachment 2233720View attachment 2233721



nice looking plant 
do u have drain holes ?


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

headtreep said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QEU7_jCuWY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> Video log. Enjoy!


sweet is that first one the plush i been so wanting to by some of those seeds everytime i have extra cash they sold out


----------



## kevhac (Jun 29, 2012)

no i do not have drain holes. should i? and what helps plants bud red light or blue


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

kevhac said:


> no i do not have drain holes. should i? and what helps plants bud red light or blue


yes u must have drain holes and u need 6500k or blue for veg and 2700k red for flower 
or use both


----------



## headtreep (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> sweet is that first one the plush i been so wanting to by some of those seeds everytime i have extra cash they sold out


Yes, its Plushberry and it's fire 


PS thanks for stopping by!


----------



## kevhac (Jun 29, 2012)

how should i put holes in the bottom?


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

kevhac said:


> how should i put holes in the bottom?


drill or knife or a shotgun


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

headtreep said:


> Yes, its Plushberry and it's fire
> 
> 
> PS thanks for stopping by!


man i got to get me some of that damn it lol
u tried any of it yet?


----------



## headtreep (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> man i got to get me some of that damn it lol
> u tried any of it yet?


Yes, I have selectively harvested a few branches and it's tasty stuff . Not a heavy yielder but definitely medium as the breeder says.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

headtreep said:


> Yes, I have selectively harvested a few branches and it's tasty stuff . Not a heavy yielder but definitely medium as the breeder says.


man i heard it was tasty real fruity i bet once u finish and do a proper cure it will be the shit 
nice grow add it to your signature so others can find it easy


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> drill or knife or a shotgun


an Uzi................


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> an Uzi................


that would work also


----------



## kevhac (Jun 30, 2012)

no i mean will it hurt the plant if i hit its roots?
and can anyone help with my budding issue


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

kevhac said:


> no i mean will it hurt the plant if i hit its roots?
> and can anyone help with my budding issue


if a plant buds thats not a issue thats a blessing lol
take plant out of that tub and place in a 5 gallon bucket that u predrill holes 
come on bro it is brain surgery lol jk


----------



## kbglassman44 (Jun 30, 2012)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hello folks, Im throwing my first crop out, as i appparently burnt my root ends, and have have some root rot. starting over sucks. Why are some of my plants starting to turn male?


----------



## headtreep (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> man i heard it was tasty real fruity i bet once u finish and do a proper cure it will be the shit
> nice grow add it to your signature so others can find it easy



Will do! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

kbglassman44 said:


> hello folks, Im throwing my first crop out, as i appparently burnt my root ends, and have have some root rot. starting over sucks. Why are some of my plants starting to turn male?


were they fem seeds if not that is normal and kill males


----------



## Mark Marley (Jun 30, 2012)

Any guidance on posting pics? I started a thread and was unable to see most of the pics after posting, tho they appeared fine in preview of post.

Is linking and hot-linking to other sites for pics and posts not allowed?

EDIT: Isn't there a How to Post thread? I thought I saw one before, but can't find it now.


----------



## sopboy86 (Jun 30, 2012)

more pics with flash...any comments welcome


----------



## Mark Marley (Jun 30, 2012)

sopboy86 said:


> View attachment 2235172View attachment 2235188View attachment 2235189View attachment 2235191more pics with flash...any comments welcome


What are using for lights? Just the CFLs I can see?

Is it ok for light to shine from the underside of the plant so that it directly shines on the leaf bottom? The way I have my seedling arranged, I can only shine the Fluro tube from the top and the CFLs I had been also using cannot be positioned to shine from above b/c it is all located on a shelf over my sink and under the cabinet, and the plant is too big now, well, it's above the cup's rim so the CFL lights would shine on the leaf bottom right now.

Long story short, is it ok for light to shine from below? It looks like you have lights on the sides of the plant too. Everywhere in fact. How many lights in all?

This is only my 2nd grow ever so I don't know the answer, but I thought I read here or somewhere that light from below is not good, but then many growers shine light from everywhere it seems.

meh, your plant looks great. How many days?


----------



## Pierceddwes (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello! i my name is wes and wanted to introduce myself. im 23 years old. im looking to buy a house soon and start growing, i enjoy growing plants of all kinds and hope to have a nice garden.


----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

Pierceddwes said:


> Hello! i my name is wes and wanted to introduce myself. im 23 years old. im looking to buy a house soon and start growing, i enjoy growing plants of all kinds and hope to have a nice garden.



hey wes welcome to riu


----------



## sopboy86 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Mark- I started shining the cfl's around the plant when it got too tall for a the lights above, you need all your light right above the plant, not going to do much when it's below the plant as far as i know. Right now i have 10 lights at the top and 6 around the plant. it's been about 90 days with about 30 more to go. Also i used molasses throughout the whole process. Superthrive for veg, bud blood to start flower, bonemeal and big bud for right now, and overdrive in a week before i flush.


----------



## Zig No Zag (Jul 1, 2012)

I posted my concern last night ,but this AM the site told me it timed out or something like that. I am worried that I am doing everything wrong. I have read many of the growing tips and I'm as confused as ever. I am growing outside in my veggie garden and my girls are about 4 weeks old (clones). I bought 8 and I have already lost 2 of them. The first night brought them home I lost the first one (too hot). I am a ROOKIE! Just trying go grow some meds for my ole man.


----------



## Weedz b Baked (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello Roll it Up members,

I've been a patient for about 2 years now and finished my first grow about 3 months ago. I've gone from doing nothing every single day to a hard worker, thanks to cannabis. I dealt with a great amount of nausea pretty consistently before using cannabis, but now that I'm a patient and medicate frequently, I live with what I consider a normal life.

I'm just waiting until I can set up my next grow for now, which has put me in a little bit of a pickle because most growers around me harvest early and don't flush properly. I've been making hash with most of the meds I've been receiving because it makes it easier on my lungs and throat. I bet this site can help me refine my bubble hash in no time. For now I'm just a weed nerd who enjoys looking at other grows but hopefully in the future I can be posting pics of my own. I also have a small obsession with high quality glass but that's beside's the point.

Can't wait to look over the site more, now that I'm a member.

Thanks to ones that read this,
Weedz b Baked


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm 3 weeks into flower and just realized that I've been growing everything under HPS for the entire time. is that going to affect my final product? How long before taking anytops should i start to flush with water only. I'm in soil and use 1 gal a day between 4 plants. in 3 gal. pots.


----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

Mark Marley said:


> What are using for lights? Just the CFLs I can see?
> 
> Is it ok for light to shine from the underside of the plant so that it directly shines on the leaf bottom? The way I have my seedling arranged, I can only shine the Fluro tube from the top and the CFLs I had been also using cannot be positioned to shine from above b/c it is all located on a shelf over my sink and under the cabinet, and the plant is too big now, well, it's above the cup's rim so the CFL lights would shine on the leaf bottom right now.
> 
> ...


no dude u cant light it from below u better get them lights back up top and if u dont have room u better make some


----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> Hey everyone, I'm 3 weeks into flower and just realized that I've been growing everything under HPS for the entire time. is that going to affect my final product? How long before taking anytops should i start to flush with water only. I'm in soil and use 1 gal a day between 4 plants. in 3 gal. pots.


u shouldnt water everyday and the hps will work for veg
do u mean harvest top colas or just topping to get more main colas to grow?
if to harvest flush about 2 weeks before 
if it is the other no need to flush till 2 weeks before harvest


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> Hey everyone, I'm 3 weeks into flower and just realized that I've been growing everything under HPS for the entire time. is that going to affect my final product? How long before taking anytops should i start to flush with water only. I'm in soil and use 1 gal a day between 4 plants. in 3 gal. pots.


Hello ASM, while growing under strictly HPS isn't going to fuck with your plants too bad I would def recommend using a metal halide for veg next time. Look into a blue MH for extra growth. It's just a spectrum difference that truly can make a difference. As far as flushing goes you should flush at least a week before you begin to harvest. If you are only harvesting from the top at first, it shouldn't take more than a couple days for your other buds to fill out after. 3 gallon pots, 6 gallon flush. Just try to double up on water pot size you have with water/plant. good luck!


----------



## Mark Marley (Jul 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> no dude u cant light it from below u better get them lights back up top and if u dont have room u better make some


lol, yeah, thanks. I thought so.

But under the cabinet and fluro tube light there is no room to position the CFLs.

I'm working on my stealth PC case. I've got it gutted, and will be installing fans, lights and reflective material ASAP.


----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

Mark Marley said:


> lol, yeah, thanks. I thought so.
> 
> But under the cabinet and fluro tube light there is no room to position the CFLs.
> 
> I'm working on my stealth PC case. I've got it gutted, and will be installing fans, lights and reflective material ASAP.


them pc grows are a challege dealing with small space and high temps 
no thanks i like a bigroom


----------



## Mark Marley (Jul 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> them pc grows are a challege dealing with small space and high temps
> no thanks i like a bigroom


yeah, I hear ya. But I'm not ready for the bigtime yet, not sure I ever will be. And something fun about converting old PCs into ganja boxes..lol.

But another question about below lighting if you will. Will it damage the plant if some light shines from below? I mean, I repositioned the cup and other CFL after your post recommending to do so, but there is still a little light shining from below. Is that ok for now, until I get this in my pc box? I'm trying to utilize the 24" plant/aquarium wide spectrum fluoro tube I have above my sink b/c the other CFLs I have are all 2700K soft white, not the cool light, which I will pick up shortly.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah about harvesting the colas. why not water everyday? they get dry


----------



## Mark Marley (Jul 1, 2012)

And, no doubt, a bigroom would be so cool.


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello everyone new here just popping in to say high... I have a few years under my belt with growing outdoors but still a newbie by any means at the indoor game. I am focusing on indoor soil growing now under a T5 to start and a 400watt hps for flowering. Will be posting in some other threads to get some tips soon. Look forward to the help and meeting others.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 2, 2012)

HELP! Fast... I posted my concern last night ,but this AM the site told me it timed out or something like that. I am worried that I am doing everything wrong. I have read many of the growing tips and I'm as confused as ever. I am growing outside in my veggie garden and my girls are about 4 weeks old (clones). I bought 8 and I have already lost 2 of them. The first night brought them home I lost the first one (too hot). I am a ROOKIE! Just trying go grow some meds for my ole man.


















Aloha ZNZ~

Can ya link us to the thread or pose the question (s) here? I think a little bit more info would help us help you. Size, age, (strain maybe?)medium planted in, nute/feed schedule (if any), light (full on or???), did you give em a chance to "harden off" a lil before puttin em outside? Anyway...


----------



## Quicksilver 420 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi to all is my first time growing and i think im doing fine my temp runs btw 75-85 humidity btw 50%-60% i just got 1 concern i think my plants are growing very slow compare with others videos tha i saw. They r 3" tall stared 3 week of vege stage any ideas or tips will be nice thank u guys


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Quicksilver 420 said:


> Hi to all is my first time growing and i think im doing fine my temp runs btw 75-85 humidity btw 50%-60% i just got 1 concern i think my plants are growing very slow compare with others videos tha i saw. They r 3" tall stared 3 week of vege stage any ideas or tips will be nice thank u guys


what and how much lights
and how far from plants
post a pic also


----------



## I Gotta Grow (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a total noob thinking about growing a few plants for personal use. I have nothing purchased yet and am going to try and do a lot of research on here before I jump into anything. I was thinking about building a grow box, maybe 2x2, not sure how tall. I am wondering about the location, can you tell me how well carbon filters work? Could I have a grow box in my closet with my clothes if it is well sealed with a good carbon filter or would it still stink up my clothes some?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

I Gotta Grow said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a total noob thinking about growing a few plants for personal use. I have nothing purchased yet and am going to try and do a lot of research on here before I jump into anything. I was thinking about building a grow box, maybe 2x2, not sure how tall. I am wondering about the location, can you tell me how well carbon filters work? Could I have a grow box in my closet with my clothes if it is well sealed with a good carbon filter or would it still stink up my clothes some?
> Thanks for the help.


welcome to riu 
yes it will stink up clothes and yes carbon filters work great when set up right 
how many plants u thinking about 
and most important thing when build room is as much height 
i can help u


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2012)

Will it just stink up his clothes because they are practically on top of weed? Or would weed stink up clothes no matter where they are in relation to the grow box?


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> Will it just stink up his clothes because they are practically on top of weed? Or would weed stink up clothes no matter where they are in relation to the grow box?



if they in with weed hell yes it will stink 
and with carbon filter set up proper if cloths right outside wont smell at all


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

oh where is 7forever they got inside the jfk car on miltary channel
i miss arguing with him


----------



## TheSween (Jul 2, 2012)

My friend showed me this site his username is jswett1100 =P so hello everyone!


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSween said:


> My friend showed me this site his username is jswett1100 =P so hello everyone!


whats up thesween i know your friend seems like good people welcome to riu 
tell him fab said whatz up


----------



## I Gotta Grow (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> if they in with weed hell yes it will stink
> and with carbon filter set up proper if cloths right outside wont smell at all


If I put it in the closet it would be a proper setup with a good carbon filter. i just want to know if I should do it in my closetvbecause of the clothing. If it won't work I will have to try it somewhere else but I'm very limited. I think I have about 4 feet of height but have to measure to be sure


----------



## balactus (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone I've been a member for I think about a week now and so far everyone has really been helpful plus informative. Its given me the push I needed to get the gears rolling for my goal of growing for personal use. Just yesterday I've gathered most of the things I've needed to do a stealth PC grow. I know some of you may not agree with the use of these and others will praise me for the ingenious idea  but I am confined to a small grow box due to space and need for complete stealth. Currently I am waiting on some seeds I've ordered from Attitude, just a couple pick&mix including G13 pineapple express(spanish blaze allegedly), Ministry NL, and a freebie of Mazar X Great White Shark. Which I regret not waiting to do since there is a promotion going on from the 6th to 9th for all who do not know I believe you will get 3 Freebies for spending over $41 (30pounds). I have bagseeds that I plan to do a trial run with and will be starting a Grow Journal right when I germinate.


----------



## VanRand (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello everyone. I just got my card last week and figured I'd grow my own plant since the shops around here want $20-30 per gram on top of membership fees and also to avoid the overall awkwardness of visiting them. Four separate locations were just raided and shut down so I am a bit reluctant when it comes to dispensaries anyway. Basically, I'm in West MI. It's been in the 90's for weeks now with no signs of change. For shits, I planted a seed a few days ago and already have a 2-3 inch sprout. This is outdoors, mind you. My problem is that I realized I'm within 1000 feet of a school so growing outdoors is a no go for me. I know that its perfectly possible to grow decent plants without super fancy chemicals, fertilizers, and all that, since its been growing in the wild forever. So I'm wondering what kind of light I should get for one, MAYBE two plants and where I should get it. I'm looking at spending around 20 to 30 dollars on the light, as I already have soil and what not. Any advice?


----------



## ShadowBear12 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey everyone. I've been a member for a week or so too. I've been looking around for online MJ-related communities with a good atmosphere and RIU seems great so far. Anybody have encouragement or advice on my situation? I'm slightly above middle aged , living in mid-Atlantic states, established grandpa type . I have some land (few acres) and am curious about growing some Indica dominant outside for personal use. My neighbors are great, but MJ is illegal and I don't want to put anybody on the spot to cover for me. So, I am curious how I might do an outdoor grow, if I could or should try it. On the plus side, I do a lot of gardening and generally have a "green thumb" AND I can probably talk my wife into it . On the minus, it is illegal and I will need to make some attempt to keep things private.

A lot of questions are swirling around in my mind, and thought it would be fun and productive to hear from y'all, your thoughts. Some q's are: If I am in mid-atlantic USA, how late in the year could I start from seed and have a reasonable yield? I do not have any "personal sources" for known quality seeds, so how might I get seeds w/o problems, or can I? If I grow Indica type plants, will they be shorter, easier to hide, faster to produce? What other plants might be good to grow near so the MJ is hidden (I have lots of options, given the land)? Assuming I am great at following directions and do in fact have a green thumb, what kind of yield might I get from a single plant? What would be a good strain to attempt first?

Sorry for being long, but hoping to find friends who will encourage and guide ... including telling me I am f..in crazy and need to can the idea 

Thanks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2012)

Yo, Flaming Pie here. Looking for friends to help me out, visit my journal and just shoot the shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2012)

balactus said:


> Hi everyone I've been a member for I think about a week now and so far everyone has really been helpful plus informative. Its given me the push I needed to get the gears rolling for my goal of growing for personal use. Just yesterday I've gathered most of the things I've needed to do a stealth PC grow. I know some of you may not agree with the use of these and others will praise me for the ingenious idea  but I am confined to a small grow box due to space and need for complete stealth. Currently I am waiting on some seeds I've ordered from Attitude, just a couple pick&mix including G13 pineapple express(spanish blaze allegedly), Ministry NL, and a freebie of Mazar X Great White Shark. Which I regret not waiting to do since there is a promotion going on from the 6th to 9th for all who do not know I believe you will get 3 Freebies for spending over $41 (30pounds). I have bagseeds that I plan to do a trial run with and will be starting a Grow Journal right when I germinate.


ya i wish i had waited too. lol

maybe next time in a month or so they will have a kick ass promotion again.


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 4, 2012)

> we'll do our best to help you out


Sweet. I plan on becoming a very active poster/reader/member.

I am looking to crop about 5 or 6 lbs every harvest. *How many seed should I germinate to get that yeild? approx?* I have a room I just constructed which is 80 sqft. I will have two 400's and two 1000 high press sodium lights. 4's for veg and 1's for bloom. ( That's two balaces, two shades a,d FOUR bulbs. Two of each wattage.)

I plan on finishing everything in about 14 days and I'll be ready to put the baby's under the lights....just one thing.....thats about all i know...HELP!!!

*Where do I go from here? *I heard that 18 on and 6 off is good to start them but.....*when do i stop that light cycle*? *When do they go to 12/12? When do I water? What do I feed them?
*
The other thing i know is to keep them under 85F. That is not a problem. My basement is very cool. I have good ventilation going up the chimney and good air flow in the room with my other two fans. Also, grabbing a Hepa honeywell air cleaner I've seen first hand that they work very well. one grower I know had cat piss stanching up his house. That Honeywell cleaned it right out and the plant stink too!!

I hope you can help me out. I am really serious about this.


----------



## F A B (Jul 4, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yo, Flaming Pie here. Looking for friends to help me out, visit my journal and just shoot the shit.


hey u are not new u joined a month ago get out of here jk lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 4, 2012)

newcultivator said:


> Sweet. I plan on becoming a very active poster/reader/member.
> 
> I am looking to crop about 5 or 6 lbs every harvest. *How many seed should I germinate to get that yeild? approx?* I have a room I just constructed which is 80 sqft. I will have two 400's and two 1000 high press sodium lights. 4's for veg and 1's for bloom. ( That's two balaces, two shades a,d FOUR bulbs. Two of each wattage.)
> 
> ...


u can do 12/12 when ever u want but best to let plant get 2-4 ft first 
as for watering dont over water u can stick finger in soil a inch or two if dry water or u can learn to judge it by weight of pot is pick it up dry dirt doesnt way much
i wouldnt feed them for first 3 weeks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2012)

F A B said:


> hey u are not new u joined a month ago get out of here jk lol


jerk. lol


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 4, 2012)

> u can learn to judge it by weight of pot is pick it up


First off, thank you for responding so quick. I would really like to establish a reliable connection with one whom has experience to grow immaculate buds. I am going to pick up some guaranteed fem seeds in the next week. They're Purple Kush. There is a seed bank near bye with all the fixings that you can imagine. Another experienced grower friend of mine said that picking up the pot was the best way too. I think I'll go with that route now that i've heard it twice.

*How many seeds should I get yield 5 or 6 pounds*? Another question I have is: *when should I cut the"top" off my plant so the hormones will spread and increase the yield?* I was told this trick works. does it?

Thanks again.


----------



## F A B (Jul 4, 2012)

well u established a connection when u joined riu lots of exp growers here 
yield depends on more then just how many plants u can grow a bunch of plants and another guy with a proper setup could grow double your yield with less plants 
it is more about getting a good system going and get it dialed in but be glad to help if i can and if i cant i could help u find someone that can


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2012)

newcultivator said:


> First off, thank you for responding so quick. I would really like to establish a reliable connection with one whom has experience to grow immaculate buds. I am going to pick up some guaranteed fem seeds in the next week. They're Purple Kush. There is a seed bank near bye with all the fixings that you can imagine. Another experienced grower friend of mine said that picking up the pot was the best way too. I think I'll go with that route now that i've heard it twice.
> 
> *How many seeds should I get yield 5 or 6 pounds*? Another question I have is: *when should I cut the"top" off my plant so the hormones will spread and increase the yield?* I was told this trick works. does it?
> 
> Thanks again.


check the *Advanced Marijuana Cultivation* forum. If you have never grown weed before, you prob dont want to plant 20 seeds right off the bat.. Learn first.


----------



## F A B (Jul 4, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> check the *Advanced Marijuana Cultivation* forum. If you have never grown weed before, you prob dont want to plant 20 seeds right off the bat.. Learn first.


first learn to grow dont try advance sure he can read and learn from it first got to learn the basics but scale he is wanting to grow he can get ideals from advanced guys


----------



## cyonki (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello guys i`m Catalin i`m 25 years and this is my first grow  auto ak 47 hope you like it any advice will pe useful tnx


----------



## balactus (Jul 5, 2012)

Argh another first grower beating me to the punch. Those are beautiful plants though, nice buds coming in . Good luck on the rest of the grow hopefully nothing goes wrong. I keep seeing first time growers having a great start and then a rocky ending or a rocky start and great end but they look like they really happy right now.


----------



## cyonki (Jul 5, 2012)

Tnx man apriciate i live in Spain so is probably the climate


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 5, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> check the *Advanced Marijuana Cultivation* forum. If you have never grown weed before, you prob dont want to plant 20 seeds right off the bat.. Learn first.


Thank you for your direction and honest opinion. I really do appreciate it. I'll be reading that tonight.

NC


----------



## dankska (Jul 5, 2012)

hey guys!
Im on my second round of growing. i built a small one plant box to get things started but i immediately needed more room/more plants. i then built a 4'x4'x7' flower box and have 2 different Veg boxes. im running a 600W HPS with an 8" exhaust fan and Carbon filter. right now i have a total of 14 plants going with 5 flowering staggered by 3 weeks. the goal is to be harvesting every few weeks. the first harvest should be in early Aug. im really stoked to be a part of RIU. I have learned a ton so far. i thought i would just do a quick rundown of my setup. i will get some pics up of my box and grow here soon.


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 5, 2012)

> it is more about getting a good system going and get it dialed in


Eventually I would like to/ am going to get the table set up with 4 LED purple lights. The ones that run as much energy on your bill as one 1000 he said!! ( I'm not sure of the exact term. I saw the set up at one of the seed banks in my area.) They were clones in rock well on a table which had water around the perimeter and a reservoir. The guy says he was getting 10 lbs yields all the time. 

Right now, I am forced to do them in pots because of monetary reasons. Im hoping to re invest after the first or second or ninth go around...lol. I'm going to have 2 400's and 2 1000's.....soil (what type do you recommend?) fans and a honeywell air cleaner. 80 sq. feet. Room sprayed white. a little fan I got fits right in my chimney duct which obviously goes up the chimney.

What do you suggest i do/add? 

Thank you so very much for what you do.


----------



## F A B (Jul 5, 2012)

newcultivator said:


> Eventually I would like to/ am going to get the table set up with 4 LED purple lights. The ones that run as much energy on your bill as one 1000 he said!! ( I'm not sure of the exact term. I saw the set up at one of the seed banks in my area.) They were clones in rock well on a table which had water around the perimeter and a reservoir. The guy says he was getting 10 lbs yields all the time.
> 
> Right now, I am forced to do them in pots because of monetary reasons. Im hoping to re invest after the first or second or ninth go around...lol. I'm going to have 2 400's and 2 1000's.....soil (what type do you recommend?) fans and a honeywell air cleaner. 80 sq. feet. Room sprayed white. a little fan I got fits right in my chimney duct which obviously goes up the chimney.
> 
> ...


think u are talking about ebb and flow tables 
got a forum here for that in hydro forum
for equipment check here 
http://www.htgsupply.com/

what size fan u got how many cfm is it?
and forget air cleaner u need a carbon filter


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm new to the forums... joining the ranks of gardeners everywhere, refuse to be told wtf I can and can't grow in my own home by the government.

I've flowered a few, but not much experience really... just started up a budget diy dwc with cfls and bag seed... good times and doing really well midway through veg more or less.


----------



## spamspok (Jul 5, 2012)

Me too, always been a keen gardner but kinda got there my first go take a look not sure if googd or not?


----------



## spamspok (Jul 5, 2012)

that was 7 weeks 5 days.


----------



## F A B (Jul 5, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> I'm new to the forums... joining the ranks of gardeners everywhere, refuse to be told wtf I can and can't grow in my own home by the government.
> 
> I've flowered a few, but not much experience really... just started up a budget diy dwc with cfls and bag seed... good times and doing really well midway through veg more or less.


welcome to riu and u to spamspok


----------



## F A B (Jul 5, 2012)

spamspok said:


> Me too, always been a keen gardner but kinda got there my first go take a look not sure if googd or not?View attachment 2242240


looks frosty and potent to me nice bud bro


----------



## balactus (Jul 6, 2012)

My grow journal is up, first grow for me, some bagseed but some fem seeds should be on their way in the mail. No pictures up yet but will have them up as soon as I can find my camera. Also a pc grow.


----------



## F A B (Jul 6, 2012)

balactus said:


> My grow journal is up, first grow for me, some bagseed but some fem seeds should be on their way in the mail. No pictures up yet but will have them up as soon as I can find my camera. Also a pc grow.


cool why dont u add a link as your signature


----------



## balactus (Jul 6, 2012)

How do I do that? I was actually just trying to figure that out.


----------



## balactus (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay looks like I got it, link to my grow journal in my signature. No pictures up yet.


----------



## Staush (Jul 6, 2012)

Read your journal. First timer grower myself, 2 sativas in week 5 of veg under 6/23watt cfl. Good luck with yours, I'll be following your posts. Maybe get some good info


----------



## balactus (Jul 6, 2012)

I think you should start a grow journal sir or at least show them ladies. I'll be happy once I see my seedlings growing. Sadly I jumped the gun again and am not prepared for the heat in the grow box so I have to figure out some method of cooling it better since its exceeding 90 degrees with the 3 CFLs, I took out 1 CFL and then opened up the AC duct in my room. Had it closed last night to avoid it getting cold but I can see its not gonna be a problem.


----------



## Edee (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm Edee. I'm a long time smoker, and fan of cannabis, and huge supporter of legalization. For a long time, I've always just bought what was around, for my medicinal needs, never complaining, and one day I realized that about 70% of the time, we get bud that yields very low THC. I have to smoke 2 blunts to feel anything. It tastes and smokes good. It's loud and exotic, but it hardly gets you high for long at all, and a very mild high at that.
Now, back in the day, in the early 90's, I used to get stoned from stuff that would come through. I'm talking about being too high to function, b ut that stuff would be great to smoke now. Nothing around here compares. Now once in a while Green crack, or some decent Kush will come through, but I always miss it. Every time I come to scoop some, it's some purple plant, which is cool, but probably with an 8% THC count.
So, I've decided to cultivate some of my own. That's why I'm here, talking to you. I need to know, which breed of plant would be best for a beginner, something preferably with a low odor, that is a beginner grow, but most importantly, a strong THC yielding plant. I am a beginner, but I am also an engineering major, considering taking my education to a horticulture, or botanical engineer. I'm even considering focusing my career on engineering some new characteristics to some different cannabis strains. Searching for the perfect strain. I also need to know where to order the lights, and I also need a good filter that will completely remove the smell in a closet grow. Can anyone give me some good tips? I want to put decent bud, back into play. Everything around here is purple, and smells ok, but somewhere along the line, the THC count weakened in these strains. I don't even know why people would grow such crap. Someone please give me a hand here.


----------



## balactus (Jul 6, 2012)

Edee said:


> Hey guys, I'm Edee. I'm a long time smoker, and fan of cannabis, and huge supporter of legalization. For a long time, I've always just bought what was around, for my medicinal needs, never complaining, and one day I realized that about 70% of the time, we get bud that yields very low THC. I have to smoke 2 blunts to feel anything. It tastes and smokes good. It's loud and exotic, but it hardly gets you high for long at all, and a very mild high at that.
> Now, back in the day, in the early 90's, I used to get stoned from stuff that would come through. I'm talking about being too high to function, b ut that stuff would be great to smoke now. Nothing around here compares. Now once in a while Green crack, or some decent Kush will come through, but I always miss it. Every time I come to scoop some, it's some purple plant, which is cool, but probably with an 8% THC count.
> So, I've decided to cultivate some of my own. That's why I'm here, talking to you. I need to know, which breed of plant would be best for a beginner, something preferably with a low odor, that is a beginner grow, but most importantly, a strong THC yielding plant. I am a beginner, but I am also an engineering major, considering taking my education to a horticulture, or botanical engineer. I'm even considering focusing my career on engineering some new characteristics to some different cannabis strains. Searching for the perfect strain. I also need to know where to order the lights, and I also need a good filter that will completely remove the smell in a closet grow. Can anyone give me some good tips? I want to put decent bud, back into play. Everything around here is purple, and smells ok, but somewhere along the line, the THC count weakened in these strains. I don't even know why people would grow such crap. Someone please give me a hand here.


Completely agree with you Edee, not only is bud bought off the street less potent it can also be unavailable if your main connect is dry for instance...my situation for example -__-. That's the biggest reason why I've chosen to grow my own. You don't have to wait on anyone else, the money you put in will yield you enough to break even and eventually profit as in my very own collection of potent buds for me, myself, and I. And the gf if she so chooses to stop being a puss...lightweights. 

As far as low odor strains, its usually hit or miss but from what I have read from multiple places, the Northern Lights strains will usually be low odor but like I said there will be those that will turn a room into a dank house if not handled. Really you can grow any strain with odor but you need the proper precautions as far as odor control such as a carbon filter which is a must if smell is at all an issue. Then there Ona Gel which can be found at organic growing shops I think otherwise you can just order online. Its an odor eliminating gel that you just leave open and can put right outside the grow box or even inside but I'm not sure about that since I've read mixed reviews on that. Then there's other things. The Low Ryder strains will sometimes be low odor I think more often than not but that's just from what I've read from others. Northern Lights is still your best bet. I also recommend you get the Jorge Cervantes Grower's Bible, mine just came in the mail yesterday and it was only about 15 bucks or more. It's completely full of concrete information on growing marijuana indoors and outdoors in full color with plenty of pictures. 

Also I completely agree, sometimes I just feel like an idiot after buying bud sometimes and smoking it and finding out it ain't shit. My main connect says that I'm just used to that "bougie" weed since I used to always buy kush from someone else that is no longer around.


----------



## orelan (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm very sorry that one of my first posts is an apology to someone but I reported someone's post by accident a little while ago and I don't even know where it was. There was nothing wrong with the post except that I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing. Maybe that's why my plant is sick huh?


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 7, 2012)

newcultivator said:


> Eventually I would like to/ am going to get the table set up with 4 LED purple lights. The ones that run as much energy on your bill as one 1000 he said!! ( I'm not sure of the exact term. I saw the set up at one of the seed banks in my area.) They were clones in rock well on a table which had water around the perimeter and a reservoir. The guy says he was getting 10 lbs yields all the time.
> 
> Right now, I am forced to do them in pots because of monetary reasons. Im hoping to re invest after the first or second or ninth go around...lol. I'm going to have 2 400's and 2 1000's.....soil (what type do you recommend?) fans and a honeywell air cleaner. 80 sq. feet. Room sprayed white. a little fan I got fits right in my chimney duct which obviously goes up the chimney.
> 
> ...


Who is he? a bullshit artist? you cant get 10lb every time off 4 fuckin LEDS, as soon as he said it he lost all credibility. You should be looking at HID lighting if you want to grow properly and dont fall for the con.


----------



## budmikey253905 (Jul 7, 2012)

yo what up RIU, Just wanted to make my first post and introduce myself. I'm just getting into the growing game and am learning constantly as this is a never ending journey... I dont really have to much to complain about with my current ganja status... but I just want to be able to bond with MJ a little diffrently these days and want to get to know her on a more personal level.. haha  I want to start to be able to choose what strains I want and grow them plain and simple no bull. A dealer can tell you all day that what you're buying is White Widow,Headband,Platinum Og Kush, etc... but you wont truly know until you grow it yourself or live in a med state and can go into a shop and choose your buds from 50 different types. which i dont live in a med state YET... So what up all and happy growing to everyone on RIU.


----------



## misshazeleyez87 (Jul 7, 2012)

yes both of em are hahaha


----------



## balactus (Jul 8, 2012)

Whats up budmikey and welcome . Glad you've become part of something awesome. I just started my first grow a couple days ago. Seedlings already sprouted and growing the little tiny marijuana leaves. So proud to be a daddy. Anyways I should be starting a grow journal that I plan to stick with so check it out . I don't know how to update a grow journal properly so I'm gonna start a thread under the stealth/micro/cab grow section.

And you are too right, when a street dealer throws you some strain names they don't mean shit. There's gotta be more to weed than just smoking it and getting high which is why I chose to grow. Won't have to wait on a dealer that is dry and won't have to look forward to a roulette of whether its going be good or bad bud the next time you pick up cause you'll know that with all the love you put into growing a tree from seed, no matter what strain, you'll know it will be fresh and sticky and get you high. Also just the fact that YOU made it makes it so much better. Its hard to keep to myself when the bud smokers I know would be amazed at what I'm doing. No more shake, no more worrying if you got your moneys worth, and no more bud runs at random times.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jul 8, 2012)

heres a few pics of my latest grow folks tell me what u rkn. Soil grow > 250w HID. 4x exodus cheese(topped ) & 1 amnesia haze (should av topped ) 5wks 4days left for the cheese & an extra week or 2 for the haze. does any1 rate the ionics bloom & boost. seems ok i never had problems with ph. had a few good crops but its all i ever used so nothing to compare it to. its all my own smoke mwah mwah mwah


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 8, 2012)

.


> You should be looking at HID lighting if you want to grow properly and dont fall for the con


Thank you man for telling me this. Can you give me any information on these HID lights? A link? An opinion? Thanks again.

I joined up so I could learn myself from people who really know what they're doing.


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> think u are talking about ebb and flow tables
> got a forum here for that in hydro forum
> for equipment check here
> http://www.htgsupply.com/
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 

I was just going to get a couple normal fans, like the ones you use in summer. What one/kind do you suggest? Can you please send me back a link or a picture? Thanks.

The air cleaner I was going to get has a "activated carbon pre-filter" in it. Is that good enough?

Or is it cheaper to get the filter itself. Where do I get a carbon filter from? Canadian Tire I imagine; and, once I have it, where do I place it in the room to get rid of the smell?

Thanks again for your help.

NC


----------



## balactus (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey NC you really want to get fans with a high CFM. The intake can be less than the exhaust but for the exhaust you want to be able to push out warm air from the inside and pull in fresh new air roughly every 8 minutes or so. That's a Jorge Cervantes tip. I am doing a PC grow you can find in my signature so my fans are bit smaller than yours. You're going to want a good exhaust, intake, and another fan on the inside to circulate the air and depending on the space and what not I'd suggest having a fan or something dedicated to keeping your bulbs cooled down. My PC grow was pushing 100 with just 2 CFLs in the little space. I changed out the old exhaust and put in some new fans. Now I have all 3 lights inside and runs at a perfect 85 all day. You really just have to mess with it a bit.

As far as the carbon filter you may be better off building your own if money is an issue. Or even just get some carbon filter pads which are usually by the Britta water filters and what not at Walmart, you can cut those to fit over your exhaust. That's is another reason why you want a high CFM exhaust fan because you wanna be able to continuously move air through your carbon filter. But not too fast where the odor molecules won't have time to bind and stop at the filter. You can also get Ona Gel which reminds me I need to get some myself, its a strong odor eliminator. You can either order it or find it at an Organic Garden Shop maybe.


----------



## Leapfrog101 (Jul 8, 2012)

So I have a few things I want to say / talk about. First off what's up everyone I am glad to be part of this ever growing collection of knowledge! Second I have read many journals, posts, and everything else on this website and I must say there is a retarded amount of cool shit so keep it coming. Third I am still trying to figure out how to start a journal...either this website is really aggravating or I'm computer illiterate which is entirely possible. So good luck to all of you growers, entrepreneurs, and hobbyist alike!


----------



## balactus (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol don't beat yourself up, I can tell you how to start one but I don't know how to update them properly so I just moved my grow journal to a threaded discussion instead. Do you have something growing right now? If so lets see some pictures when you can . And also welcome. I feel like I spend too much on here but I actually enjoy helping out when I can.


----------



## Granny weed (Jul 9, 2012)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


This is my first grow and I'm still not sure if I should plant my seed pointing up or down can you help


----------



## balactus (Jul 9, 2012)

You wanna gently and carefully place your seed about twice its width into the ground with the root facing down. What you can do is just place it in there enough so that the root is submerged that just put enough soil over the actual seed just to cover. It won't spend as much energy trying to find its way out of the ground resulting in a little faster growth imo.


----------



## jamdin11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi i just recently started growing in houston texas sprouted my seeds inside then now my plants are outside water them everyday growing pretty good i had 5 and now i got 2 plants left and i was wondering is it bad for my plants to get too much sunlight cause right now were at about 14 hours of sunlight a day here in houston and my plants are outside the whole time could that effect them i have one plant the biggest one maybe 6 or 7 inches and has 4 leafs on it.....can anybody help me out?? idk what to do at this point im just hoping they dont die


----------



## Slipon (Jul 9, 2012)

what is your tempeture ther ? 

if possible move em away from the mid day sun if temps is high (90ish)
can also make/buy some white linnen fabrics to shild them on hot day/mid day sun ... 

specialy since you say you water evry day and your in texas I would think this might be your problem ? but more info would be nice and some pictures aswell .. 

and its not the lenght of the day that is to much .. it need more then 13 hrs light a day to veg (grow big) once day time get shoter then night time it relese homones that tricker the flowering .. I bilive your problem might lie in hot temps and strong mid day sun .. maybe ?


----------



## ethik421 (Jul 9, 2012)

hey everyone first time grower here. bought a couple clones just about two weeks ago and i was hoping to get a bit of info on what to feed it anything would help. Also trying to do it organically opened a thread under newb central but havent really gotten any responses. thanks everyone


----------



## Happycat72 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey there! Just wanted to say hello. I just joined today... Forums are a little new to me so bare with some silly questions like how do I upload photos to my album. Have tons of pics of my gardens over the years that would I would love to be seen.


----------



## Happycat72 (Jul 9, 2012)

Depends on what type of growing medium you are using. Fox Farm Grow Big and Big Bloom are liquid and organic and quite forgiving on the gardener starting out. Better to feed too light than too heavy. Following the directions on the product you are your best bet. Learning how to read your plants is my second bit of advice. Most important is to learn as much as you can. read, listen, learn!


----------



## Leapfrog101 (Jul 9, 2012)

So this is my setup that I have been working at the past couple of months. Now I'm up to a veg dresser with 6500 k CFLs and a flowering dresser with a 150w HPS. I have one plant flowering now 12/12 and two veg 18/6. For airflow in the veg I have two 120mm for intake and two 80mm outtake. The temps are a little high but that's because NC is retarded hot in the summer and there is no A/C in the room with the girls. Anyway here are some pics


----------



## balactus (Jul 9, 2012)

Happycat72 said:


> Depends on what type of growing medium you are using. Fox Farm Grow Big and Big Bloom are liquid and organic and quite forgiving on the gardener starting out. Better to feed too light than too heavy. Following the directions on the product you are your best bet. Learning how to read your plants is my second bit of advice. Most important is to learn as much as you can. read, listen, learn!


I've been asking and no one has been answering, when is it okay to start adding nutes to the water? I've got a micro grow, my seedlings are about 3 days old since they've sprouted. I was going to wait at least a week. I've seen some people using very small amounts like 1/8th of nute to a gallon of water. I am just wondering when I can/should start that. I am also using FF nutes and fert.


----------



## Leapfrog101 (Jul 9, 2012)

This is just from my experience and I think a lot of growers would agree and that the plant will let you know. As in the leaves will begin to turn a light green. This is the point where you want to add a weak amount of nutesw 1/8 per gallon is a good start. After you add the nutes watch the plant over the next couple of days and you should see a turnaround in color from light to dark green after a day or two. After that just incrementally increase the amount of nutes per gallon. Hope this does it for you. let me know how it goes.


----------



## Happycat72 (Jul 9, 2012)

Feeding seedlings can be iffy. In order for the plants(seedlings) to be able to use the nutes, the roots need to be healthy and growing with some vigor. If you are using a good soil or soilless mix, there should be plenty of nutes available through seedling stage. I have always started my seeds in jiffy pellets, *without* germinateing first (paper towel method) so I soak the pellets in a root drench such as Bush Doctor before popping the beans into the pellet and put them in a tray with a clear domed lid to keep the humidity up and the light in while the roots are becoming more established. You will figure it out with a little trial and error.


----------



## balactus (Jul 9, 2012)

Much appreciated, going off of what Happycat said though I think I'll wait till the end of the week before adding nutes. They are a little less than a week old and the soil is FF Ocean Forest. I hear it is chocked full of nutes that will keep them happy for a week or 2 by just watering. 

Another QUESTION: While I am using distilled water at the moment to water them. When I add the nutes, which would be FF Grow Big Liquid Plant Food. It says its got a 6-4-4 ratio, will I need to balance the pH or since its already distilled and neutral it should be fine? If so I'll probably have to grab some pH Up and/or Down.


----------



## smokeplenty (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guy's 

I'm new to growing, and was seeking some advice. i began about a month ago with some mystery seed's that i planted in some MG, which nuked by week 2. (eight to be exact) I know have one mystery seed remaining(at 3wks. veg.) i also have 1 blue dream (9 days from germ.) and paradise white-berry(6 days from germ.) i no longer use MG i used a organic mixture i bought from a local store. i'm currently using 5 100w cfl's mixture of both soft white,and day light. my question is i'm not sure when i should stop watering i mean i understand you feed every few days, but how do i know i put enough water in the container. i also have FF BB for nutes and something called superthrive. When should I use these on my small plants? They recently sprouted out of the soil (1 at 5days and the other at 3 Days) will post pics soon as i find out how until then later.


----------



## LedRom (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi There,

I'm LEDRom, a french grower 

I've started growing last year, and i'm registering here to learn more and more about Led Lights Growing.I'm the owner of a BlackStar UFO90W (several grows last year) and a Penetrator 183X (not used yet but i ll start a first grow with it in the end of August).

Thanks for your welcome


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 10, 2012)

balactus said:


> Hey NC you really want to get fans with a high CFM. The intake can be less than the exhaust but for the exhaust you want to be able to push out warm air from the inside and pull in fresh new air roughly every 8 minutes or so. That's a Jorge Cervantes tip. I am doing a PC grow you can find in my signature so my fans are bit smaller than yours. You're going to want a good exhaust, intake, and another fan on the inside to circulate the air and depending on the space and what not I'd suggest having a fan or something dedicated to keeping your bulbs cooled down. My PC grow was pushing 100 with just 2 CFLs in the little space. I changed out the old exhaust and put in some new fans. Now I have all 3 lights inside and runs at a perfect 85 all day. You really just have to mess with it a bit.
> 
> As far as the carbon filter you may be better off building your own if money is an issue. Or even just get some carbon filter pads which are usually by the Britta water filters and what not at Walmart, you can cut those to fit over your exhaust. That's is another reason why you want a high CFM exhaust fan because you wanna be able to continuously move air through your carbon filter. But not too fast where the odor molecules won't have time to bind and stop at the filter. You can also get Ona Gel which reminds me I need to get some myself, its a strong odor eliminator. You can either order it or find it at an Organic Garden Shop maybe.


Thanks man for your information. A couple more questions?

1) What is the proper name for the white plastic that you wrap you r room in for reflection?

2) Where do I put the carbon filter? i would think you put it near the intake, as the air is coming IN the room. or do you put it on the out take duct?

30 How do you apply Ona Gel?

Thanks a million!

NC


----------



## balactus (Jul 10, 2012)

newcultivator said:


> Thanks man for your information. A couple more questions?
> 
> 1) What is the proper name for the white plastic that you wrap you r room in for reflection?
> 
> ...


1. The reflective padding you are looking for is called Mylar, I personally bought mine from Walmart. Mylar can be found in the Car Sun Shields, Security Blankets, and then there are also sheets retailed as for growing but those a little more expensive and usually found in organic shops or hydro stores. I suggest grabbing a Car Sun Shield and just cutting it to the sizes you need. I used almost every part of mine including the leftover puzzle pieces from the big cuts.

2. The carbon filter I am also having trouble with because it builds up heat a bit without having strong enough air flow. You always want to have it somewhere on your exhaust so that hot and dank smells from the grow box can be cleaned when pushed through the filter. I have 2x 80+CFM fans stacked on eachother and they aren't as great as they were after I put my filter on. It built heat up a couple degrees to where I am having heat problems again. 

3. The Ona Gel comes in either a spray or a gel. What you do is spray/apply a generous amount to areas where the smell would seep out of the box. And then I am not 100 percent sure but if you had the gel you could punch a couple holes in the top of it and leave it open like that in the case so it neutralizes all the smell in there. But again I am not sure about that or how the chemicals in the Ona Gel will affect the plants once evaporated.

Hopefully this helps you out.


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 10, 2012)

balactus said:


> Hey NC
> 
> 
> > you really want to get fans with a high CFM.
> ...


----------



## balactus (Jul 10, 2012)

That sounds like a great idea exhausting into the chimney but I don't wanna say drill a hole simply because thats up to you. You have a ton more room that I have. You're gonna want a much much better exhaust. Maybe like an inline fan. They can run you up a bit but its really worth it. Then you can fit a much bigger and better carbon filter onto it. You won't even have to worry about smell. And I wanna correct something I said about the exhaust and intake, you want them around the same so that air continuously flows. I noticed that when I add a stronger flow in front than I have in back, the heat quickly rises. So keeping them even is good. I'm still having heat problems myself and will have to alter my design so that my exhaust comes out out from the top rear of the PC because my exhaust placement is just not cutting it for me. I would give anything to have a larger space to grow but it just cant happen for me right now. You really have a lot more room to play with so take advantage of it.


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 10, 2012)

balactus said:


> That sounds like a great idea exhausting into the chimney but I don't wanna say drill a hole simply because thats up to you. You have a ton more room that I have. You're gonna want a much much better exhaust. Maybe like an inline fan. They can run you up a bit but its really worth it. Then you can fit a much bigger and better carbon filter onto it. You won't even have to worry about smell. And I wanna correct something I said about the exhaust and intake, you want them around the same so that air continuously flows. I noticed that when I add a stronger flow in front than I have in back, the heat quickly rises. So keeping them even is good. I'm still having heat problems myself and will have to alter my design so that my exhaust comes out out from the top rear of the PC because my exhaust placement is just not cutting it for me. I would give anything to have a larger space to grow but it just cant happen for me right now. You really have a lot more room to play with so take advantage of it.


Thanks again. How about this one?....or this one? 

Is that a better one?

Thanks again and again.

P.S....where is a good place to grab a GOOD carbon filter? I'm having trouble locating one.

NC


----------



## JohnMay23 (Jul 10, 2012)

*[h=2][/h] IS THERE ANYONE THAT WILL HELP ANSWER MY QUESTIONS?

Hey guy's 

I'm new to growing, and was seeking some advice. i began about a month ago with some mystery seed's that i planted in some MG, which nuked by week 2. (eight to be exact) I know have one mystery seed remaining(at 3wks. veg.) i also have 1 blue dream (9 days from germ.) and paradise white-berry(6 days from germ.) i no longer use MG i used a organic mixture i bought from a local store. i'm currently using 5 100w cfl's mixture of both soft white,and day light. my question is i'm not sure when i should stop watering i mean i understand you feed every few days, but how do i know i put enough water in the container. i also have FF BB for nutes and something called superthrive. When should I use these on my small plants? They recently sprouted out of the soil (1 at 5days and the other at 3 Days) will post pics soon as i find out how until then later. ​ 
*


----------



## balactus (Jul 10, 2012)

Easy, when their container feels empty or when you dig your finger about an inch or so into the soil and there is no moisture then you should probably water. I only started growing and its easy to tell when they need to be watered. Just take note on the weight before and after you water.


----------



## smokeplenty (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks i understand that but is there a certain amount thats need to be poured or that doesnt matter. reason why i ask is when i put more water in the longer it takes to dry which make since but i dont know if it had a side effect for over watering this way


----------



## balactus (Jul 10, 2012)

Its hard to drown these plants unless if you water more frequently than needed. So when you see the water running out the bottom after soaking the whole top you should be good to go.


----------



## JohnMay23 (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks cuz any idea on feeding sprouts nutes like Foxfarm BB


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

glad to see u join this group it is very informative on shit u never even realized and i have been smoking for years


----------



## daggamonster (Jul 10, 2012)

hey there guys 'n gals, just a quick hello from a newbie  loving the site so far. im planning my first indoor grow, to be up and running as soon as, i hope. so probly be questions........


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

yea this is a place to ask question but what kind of bud u trying to grow?


----------



## Coho (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome all! Over 50? Checkout the old farts thread..


----------



## balactus (Jul 10, 2012)

JohnMay23 said:


> thanks cuz any idea on feeding sprouts nutes like Foxfarm BB


I haven't started using nutes yet myself, my seedlings were put in the ground between the 5th and 6th of this month. I plan on adding 1/8 to a gallon of nutes either by this weekend or next week. I've been told that you should wait till they start to change a little color to show that they have used up all the existing nutes in the soil you are using. I am using FF Ocean Forest organic soil. If you're using an organic soil I'd say between a week or 2 is when to start using small amounts of nutes and working your way up. Every other watering I believe.


----------



## daggamonster (Jul 10, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yea this is a place to ask question but what kind of bud u trying to grow?


heh, shoulda made myself a bit clearer maybe. that post was just a general halloo and warning of future questions (cos im thinking i'll probly be asking LOTS lol)

to answer ur question however, im going for L.S.D. from seed, then NFT under 400w dual spectrum. i've only ever grown outdoor before so should be fun 
im just waiting for my gear to arrive, then once im set up i will start a grow journal


----------



## dmcbride760 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey ya'll
check em' out...1st time grow
tips? concerns? critiques? please lemme know how i can improve! 
smellin so skunky fresh~
View attachment 2250171View attachment 2250176View attachment 2250177


----------



## balactus (Jul 10, 2012)

dmcbride760 said:


> Hey ya'll
> check em' out...1st time grow
> tips? concerns? critiques? please lemme know how i can improve!
> smellin so skunky fresh~
> View attachment 2250171View attachment 2250176View attachment 2250177


Might wanna repost those pics somehow, I can't see em.


----------



## dmcbride760 (Jul 10, 2012)

View attachment 2250203View attachment 2250204View attachment 2250205


----------



## smokeplenty (Jul 11, 2012)

My babies: 1x blue dream haze,1x whiteberry, and a mystery seed which is the biggest im growing under cfl's 5-23/100w daylight/softwhite mixture
any tips on lighting. the tall one is about 3 weeks it lost a couple leaves noob mistake but im really interested in keeping the remaing up to actually witness my first harvest


----------



## 420madman (Jul 11, 2012)

do not use miracle grow of ANY kind, even the "organic" stuff is full of chems


----------



## smokeplenty (Jul 11, 2012)

yea i think i learned the hardway but i did replace it and thanks for the comment


----------



## JohnMay23 (Jul 11, 2012)

yea i can tell smoking-blunts daily you shoud subscribe to the first grow (mystery seeds not included)


----------



## Happycat72 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. To bad I didn't know this place was about 90 percent trolls and haters before I signed up. I am not here for drama. I just wanted a place to talk shop with other like minded folks. Some of the posts and shit talk is mind blowing. that being said this is the only time I'll talk shit. *To the trolls, haters, and god complex motherfuckers.... I'll put my flowers up against ANY of you formentiond trolls, haters, and god complex motherfuckers' flowers in a Pepsi challenge any time you would like*. I have 20 years growing herb and a degree in nursurey management. Oh, I was on a Hydro kick for a while and no matter how chronic the strain, Hydro tastes like shit compaired to she same strains grown in a good organic medium. That is why I stand behind TGA (props to Sub) strains and methods. He comes from the same old school mind set. There is a reason people have 2 ears, 2 eyes, and one mouth. Shut your negative shit talking mouths open your eyes and ears. You might just learn something cool.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jul 11, 2012)

my first few grows i used john innes and 3 good crops t boot off a 125w CFL. this time i got miracle grow expanding shite & dnt rate it much. my strawberries are boomin in big pots outside. but 2 of the 4 exodus cheese are showing sighns of calcium def. or so i can gather. like rust spots. they nearly half way thru flower. read lime can sort it. i just flushed em just incase my ph meter bust & will water some lime in next time. but the other 2 cheese ok & the amnesia/haze doin ok. a bit pale but it was nearly binned so not bad for a last chance. if any body got any input 4 us. all welcome pics below photo 154, the big two @ the back are in miracle grow. they all been topped except for the amnesia in the red pot. which i didnt top & have LST with weights down to others height.


----------



## dmcbride760 (Jul 11, 2012)

happy cat keeping real...i can dig it
updated photos of my 1st eva op
go slugs.
View attachment 2251295View attachment 2251296View attachment 2251297View attachment 2251298View attachment 2251300View attachment 2251301View attachment 2251303View attachment 2251304View attachment 2251305


----------



## balactus (Jul 11, 2012)

Happycat72 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. To bad I didn't know this place was about 90 percent trolls and haters before I signed up. I am not here for drama. I just wanted a place to talk shop with other like minded folks. Some of the posts and shit talk is mind blowing. that being said this is the only time I'll talk shit. *To the trolls, haters, and god complex motherfuckers.... I'll put my flowers up against ANY of you formentiond trolls, haters, and god complex motherfuckers' flowers in a Pepsi challenge any time you would like*. I have 20 years growing herb and a degree in nursurey management. Oh, I was on a Hydro kick for a while and no matter how chronic the strain, Hydro tastes like shit compaired to she same strains grown in a good organic medium. That is why I stand behind TGA (props to Sub) strains and methods. He comes from the same old school mind set. There is a reason people have 2 ears, 2 eyes, and one mouth. Shut your negative shit talking mouths open your eyes and ears. You might just learn something cool.


Someone piss you off today? I haven't seen any haters thus far since I've started posting in this thread. No offense but you come off as a big dick that no one is gonna wanna learn anything from.


----------



## Jbtrc (Jul 11, 2012)

Howdy all.....been reading and learning for a while.....seems like good info and good people...so i had to join! Thanks rollitup......great stufff here!


----------



## F A B (Jul 11, 2012)

better use a IP blocking this sites advertisers collect you ip address
they told me site is not secure and u should use this or you are fucking up
and if u complain u are at fault for trusting security of this site as discussed in threads


be safe


----------



## F A B (Jul 11, 2012)

balactus said:


> Someone piss you off today? I haven't seen any haters thus far since I've started posting in this thread. No offense but you come off as a big dick that no one is gonna wanna learn anything from.



sorry bro he is correct site is slap full of them 
no one pissed in his wheaties today just u havent had anyone piss in yours yet 
wait for it


----------



## F A B (Jul 11, 2012)

balactus said:


> Someone piss you off today? I haven't seen any haters thus far since I've started posting in this thread. No offense but you come off as a big dick that no one is gonna wanna learn anything from.


u know after rereading his post and yours 
FUCK U CHUMP ASS SHITTER 
FUCK U 
STFU with your 102 post u need to stfu up talking shit to guy with 14 post if u cant welcome the new guy stfu 
bitchass punk 

ufucks here on this site make me sick he is right bunch of assholes like u sorry ass here
fuck u pm me with comments bitch


----------



## sopboy86 (Jul 12, 2012)

got more pics and a question, saw 2 or three amber trichs today, wondering how long it should be now before i harvest, i was going by weeks but the plant is from a clone so it's more mature then from a seed. any comments are appreciated.


----------



## daggamonster (Jul 12, 2012)

sopboy86 said:


> got more pics and a question, saw 2 or three amber trichs today, wondering how long it should be now before i harvest, i was going by weeks but the plant is from a clone so it's more mature then from a seed. any comments are appreciated.



hiya, first let me say ur plants are looking sweeeeeeeeeet  pardon me for being lazy and not checking ur previous posts for this answer but wat strain is that?
as to ur question, its always been my experience that although ur clone might get to flowering quicker than a seed, the flowering time should be the same as the plant u took the cutting from (all things being equal and all) tho, as always, we bow to others with more savvy. hope that helps


----------



## 716NorthernLights (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello to you all my name is Northern lights sence thats my fav strain im from Buffalo Ny


----------



## balactus (Jul 12, 2012)

F A B said:


> u know after rereading his post and yours
> FUCK U CHUMP ASS SHITTER
> FUCK U
> STFU with your 102 post u need to stfu up talking shit to guy with 14 post if u cant welcome the new guy stfu
> ...


Really trying hard here to understand why you gotta go on a thread where people are being welcomed and acting like a big douchebag. You think people are gonna listen to you either? It's like you can't go anywhere without some guy trying to top the other guy with some bullshit. If I have a question for you I'll leave it right here for ya, no need to PM you a comment since you love the attention everyone can see.


----------



## sopboy86 (Jul 12, 2012)

dagga-it's a hybrid but don't know the exact name. thanks for your comments.


----------



## Dhcarroll (Jul 12, 2012)

These are my last 2 plants of 6 on my first medical marijuana grow. I got about 4 ounces on the blueberry kush (plant to the right), and about 1.5 oz from the blue hash plant (plant on the left). The flavor and aroma of the kush was much stronger and it looked better but they both got me high as fuck!


----------



## Dbossmanfl (Jul 12, 2012)

hey every one iam new to this but do have some know how iam building a box that measures 65 by 45 by 30. do anyone know anycheap place were i could purchase led lights. and do the exhuast fan with odor control hooked to it do i still need fan for the plants to breath or could i just leave it like that...


----------



## balactus (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes you will need both an intake, exhaust, and more fan inside for circulating air and blowing at the plants for stronger roots.


----------



## smokeplenty (Jul 12, 2012)

F A B said:


> better use a IP blocking this sites advertisers collect you ip address
> they told me site is not secure and u should use this or you are fucking up
> and if u complain u are at fault for trusting security of this site as discussed in threads
> 
> ...


how do i ip block


----------



## F A B (Jul 12, 2012)

smokeplenty said:


> how do i ip block



it is available online just google it so many different ones


----------



## F A B (Jul 12, 2012)

balactus said:


> Yes you will need both an intake, exhaust, and more fan inside for circulating air and blowing at the plants for stronger roots.


agree with what he said but u want fan inside to blow on plants to make stalk and roots stronger
and to prevent mold or PM


----------



## smokeplenty (Jul 13, 2012)

tell me what you guys think about advanced nutrients


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 13, 2012)

> View attachment 2252252



Wow dude.....nice.

Humor me if you will. What did you feed them during the veg stage?

Thanks,

NC


----------



## smokeplenty (Jul 13, 2012)

advanced nutrient??????? anybody good or bad.


----------



## F A B (Jul 13, 2012)

smokeplenty said:


> advanced nutrient??????? anybody good or bad.


we are too busy getting stupid and fucked up


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 13, 2012)

never used it myself but have heard a lot of good things...


----------



## Toad dick (Jul 13, 2012)

I live in Ontario Canada and our temp and humidity are the same for the last two weeks and looks the same for another. We have had very little rain this summer.

Toad


----------



## F A B (Jul 14, 2012)

Toad dick said:


> I live in Ontario Canada and our temp and humidity are the same for the last two weeks and looks the same for another. We have had very little rain this summer.
> 
> Toad


so u the canadian weather reporter now?


----------



## Toad dick (Jul 14, 2012)

guess so, so we're the same as the equator, thanks global warming.

Toad


----------



## F A B (Jul 14, 2012)

Toad dick said:


> guess so, so we're the same as the equator, thanks global warming.
> 
> Toad


lmfao i guess u r


----------



## Dbossmanfl (Jul 14, 2012)

ok so the intake i could hook up to my cool tube and it will blow through the tube to my plants right,


----------



## CannaCloud (Jul 14, 2012)

Wot up dudes, noob grower here, started with a 3 plant NFT setup in my tent under a 400w. Anyway from Scotland, so peace bro's!


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 15, 2012)

Dbossmanfl said:


> hey every one iam new to this but do have some know how iam building a box that measures 65 by 45 by 30. do anyone know anycheap place were i could purchase led lights. and do the exhuast fan with odor control hooked to it do i still need fan for the plants to breath or could i just leave it like that...





Dbossmanfl said:


> ok so the intake i could hook up to my cool tube and it will blow through the tube to my plants right,


No then you would be blowing hot air back into the room defeating the purpose of the cooltube. Cooltubes exhaust outside ,room exhaust outside, passive intake with a osc fan blowing the air around in there.


----------



## fleshfeast (Jul 15, 2012)

New cannabis grower.
Ive been interested in Entheobotany for a long time. Ive had experience quite a few psychedelics, Salvia Divinorum, psilocybe cubensis, Lagochilus inebriates, Pan cyan to name a few. 
Im excited to get started with a couple of my favourite cannabis strains Northern Lights and Blueberry in an indoor box setup. Look forward to reading more of your experiences and sharing my own.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome, please keep your arms & legs inside @ all times while we're in motion, please refrain from feeding the trolls, they are on a strict diet of bs & may rage if it is altered in anyway.


----------



## Twiggs1620 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all, new indoor grower at work here trying to decypher the best specs for a small/medium stealth grow. I am getting a tent that measures width 60cm x length 120cm x hieght 200cm. What would be the best wattage to use in this space? 400w or 600w?
I have ordered a 8 inch cool tube and inline booster fan to match with some tubing. 
Will the 8inch booster fan be sufficient to cool the light and extract hot air from the grow room? or should i link up the cool tube with its own intake from the outside of the tent and get a bathroom fan for the grow area itself?


----------



## daFrostyone420 (Jul 16, 2012)

over grow the planet !


----------



## Inex0 (Jul 16, 2012)

So I just got my hydro set together and put it in a indoor grow tent I got on ebay. I've grown in soil before but never hydroponic so I bought the emily's garden. I hear it's too small when the plants get bigger, so I'm thinking I can just build something similar and hopefully use the same lid from Em Garden on a deeper reservoir. I'm using a 400W mh cool tube in the tent. Its still pretty warm in there. Doesn't help that I think the therm is not accurate.


----------



## Bacatorious (Jul 16, 2012)

What up everyone. I'll be starting my first crop soon. Hoping its not nearly as complicated as it sounds hahaha. Any suggestions for some good solid threads to get started?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Welcome, please keep your arms & legs inside @ all times while we're in motion, please refrain from feeding the trolls, they are on a strict diet of bs & may rage if it is altered in anyway.


NOT the mama
NOT the mama
NOT the mama
cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 16, 2012)

scotwilson said:


> Hello Everyone! can anyone tell me how i post in this forum...,,?


seems like u figured it out


----------



## Twiggs1620 (Jul 17, 2012)

Holy Mary Jane! Gracie, i thought i was young when i started smoking but 14 is a little over the top. My advice is stay in school, get a good job that pays well then think about growing, because indoor growing can turn out to be an expensive hobby.
Take it from the older generation, you can wait. 
Otherwise if you old enough to read then your old enough to learn, but dont expect help at your age, i for one wouldnt help.


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

gracie11 said:


> Hi guys i want to learn how to grow weed and its hard cause im only fourteen can you guys help me


sorry but site rules say u got to be 18 or older to join site


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

so come back once you've learned to fake four more years.  cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> so come back once you've learned to fake four more years.  cn


girls are good at faking things


----------



## klitwestwood (Jul 17, 2012)

high,new on here and a 1st time grower.almost killed my plants thru over nutrients and spraying while the light was on.hope they will recover? theres a lot to learn for someone new to any sort of cultivation.only started coz im sick of payin £20 for less than a gram. got big bang 2 about 18inches tall.havnt a clue when to put them into flower.been in veg over a month now.can only use 125wt cfl,s coz my landlord pays the leky bill.will 125wt red be enough to flower? dont bogart that joint my friends.pass it over to meeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Granny weed (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for that my seedlings are half an inch now looking very fragile though, they have been in a week I've been watering and spraying when the lights go off which are on twelve hrs a day I was told to feed after two weeks and to have the feed well diluted how often should I feed them and do I still just give them plain water as well as feed this might sound ridiculous but I haven't got a clue what I'm doin can u put me right I've never done this before and am crap with plants of any kind.


----------



## balactus (Jul 17, 2012)

Granny weed said:


> Thanks for that my seedlings are half an inch now looking very fragile though, they have been in a week I've been watering and spraying when the lights go off which are on twelve hrs a day I was told to feed after two weeks and to have the feed well diluted how often should I feed them and do I still just give them plain water as well as feed this might sound ridiculous but I haven't got a clue what I'm doin can u put me right I've never done this before and am crap with plants of any kind.


Yeah I think the closer you plant them to the surface the more fragile they will be. I don't know if you wanna start them on 12/12 though unless you're trying to flower them now or unless they are auto flower.


----------



## Granny weed (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean it's completed alien to me what all that means please explain


----------



## balactus (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't understand why you have them on 12/12 right away is what I'm saying. Unless your intention was to make them flower early.


----------



## Granny weed (Jul 17, 2012)

What should I have them on then if not 12/12 and if they do flower early what does that mean. Also should I feed them after two weeks if so how often


----------



## C3Pgro (Jul 17, 2012)

Im just starting out again after years of having to keep my growing dreams under the rug. I look forward to using this site as well as giving to the site as I learn all the aspects of mj gardening.


----------



## balactus (Jul 17, 2012)

You generally want them to have a minimum of 18/6 (18 with light, 6 in dark) or above for vegging. 18/6 is the widely used light cycle for most growers. You could stop them from flowering by slowly switching to 18/6. I think since they are so small that should be okay although its gonna put a bit of stress on them. If they do continue to stay in 12/12 and survive then you better be ready with some odor control. I've read mixed reviews on growing 12/12 from seed. They can produce some nice buds if grown properly but then I've also heard a lot of unsuccessful 12/12 grows probably by amateurs like myself or just bad luck.


----------



## Granny weed (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you will switch to 18/6 what about feeding when and how often and when do I change light cycle


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

scotwilson said:


> i mean how to use link in this forum..,?


copy and paste


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

Granny weed said:


> What should I have them on then if not 12/12 and if they do flower early what does that mean. Also should I feed them after two weeks if so how often


means you wont yield as much


----------



## bonerdude (Jul 18, 2012)

hi thought id introduce myself, i am an newbie to the world of growing. My setup is a 250w energy saving(cfl) vegging bulb and a 600w cool tube sodium(for flowering),carbon filter and am going to do deep water grow. I have popped some barneys laughing buddha seeds and they have sprouted. Hope im doing it right. ill let u know how i get on. Im just a lil concerned about the temp of my veggin room. i have sproutlings in a propagator and have been spraying with just water but the temp of my room is getting into the 90s. I have a fan on in there but the temp does not seem to be going down any. Is my bulb too high or as long as i keep propagator misted it should be ok. i have on 18/6 cycle. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Mel Senshir113 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just wondering if you ever laugh when you hear folks from Maine say they have the best LOBSTERS!!!! We both know the best lobsters come from Nova Scotia eh?? Pass me a "Brador!" By way of introduction I am a senior citizen (dont be a hater) and a hobbist re: indoor "gardening"! I have some GroDan cubes poppin' and 500w of metal halide, mad outdoor ordinary gardening skills......you should see my roses. Just bag seeds from a friend of a friend in our bridge club. My biggest seedlings, 14 in all (unknown genetics, unknown everything) look real good. I have 50 pages (a conservative guess) of notes from canna sites and you tube. My baby brother (he's only 59) is a carpenter and has the 8' x 8' space all done. He has a colleague that is a tin knocker who has already drawn up the ventilation system complete with a DIY carbon exhaust filter into the attic. Not much invested a little lumber some panda plastic and free labor from baby brother. Got the light at a garage sale from a widow whose husband had a salt water aquarium. It's quite nice, ventilated and bright as a tanning bed. Two 250s and electronic ballast. The plans are to grow maybe 4 pots. For all I know I'll get ALL MALE plants. THAT would contain vacuum so to speak. I'll mostly lurk here and I must confess I will STEAL all the useful knowledge I can get my pencil on. I'm rambling. Old ladies do that. In my case "OG" stands for Old Granny and not Ocean Grown...........just sayin! Thank you for all the hard work I know you all put into this site ...
Maria


----------



## F A B (Jul 18, 2012)

Mel Senshir113 said:


> Just wondering if you ever laugh when you hear folks from Maine say they have the best LOBSTERS!!!! By way of introduction I am a senior citizen (dont be a hater) and a hobbist re: indoor "gardening"! I have some GroDan cubes poppin' and 500w of metal halide, mad outdoor ordinary gardening skills......you should see my roses. Just bag seeds from a friend of a friend in our bridge club. My biggest seedlings, 14 in all (unknown genetics, unknown everything) look real good. I have 50 pages (a conservative guess) of notes from canna sites and you tube. My baby brother (he's only 59) is a carpenter and has the 8' x 8' space all done. He has a colleague that is a tin knocker who has already drawn up the ventilation system complete with a DIY carbon exhaust filter into the attic. Not much invested a little lumber some panda plastic and free labor from baby brother. Got the light at a garage sale from a widow whose husband had a salt water aquarium. It's quite nice, ventilated and bright as a tanning bed. Two 250s and electronic ballast. The plans are to grow maybe 4 pots. For all I know I'll get ALL MALE plants. THAT would contain vacuum so to speak. I'll mostly lurk here and I must confess I will STEAL all the useful knowledge I can get my pencil on. I'm rambling. Old ladies do that. In my case "OG" stands for Old Granny and not Ocean Grown...........just sayin! Thank you for all the hard work I know you all put into this site ...
> Maria


welcome to the site OG Marie


----------



## loquacious (Jul 18, 2012)

bonerdude said:


> hi thought id introduce myself, i am an newbie to the world of growing. My setup is a 250w energy saving(cfl) vegging bulb and a 600w cool tube sodium(for flowering),carbon filter and am going to do deep water grow. I have popped some barneys laughing buddha seeds and they have sprouted. Hope im doing it right. ill let u know how i get on. Im just a lil concerned about the temp of my veggin room. i have sproutlings in a propagator and have been spraying with just water but the temp of my room is getting into the 90s. I have a fan on in there but the temp does not seem to be going down any. Is my bulb too high or as long as i keep propagator misted it should be ok. i have on 18/6 cycle. Any advice would be appreciated


Do you have a window in your room? I would recommend one of those 100.00 window a/c's you can buy at Walmart, Home Depot, or Lowes. Hell, maybe you don't even need a window for it? It is however a great buy.


----------



## bonerdude (Jul 18, 2012)

i dont have a window in the room as it is in my built in wardrobe. i have a large 8 inch fan in there but the ventilation is in the bottom part of the room where the carbon filter is, i cant believe how much heat this bulb is giving off. i just been spraying water in propagator every 2 hrs or so but i am out tonight so cant do that. now i tested my extraction and flowering light out the other day(600w) and the temp was in the 70s should i move em there now or just carry on as i am doing. the water in propagator is getting dry after 2 hrs but the root riots seem to be still moist, sorry to be a pain just painicing a bit and dont wanna kill ma girls


----------



## mamagreenthumb (Jul 18, 2012)

hey all! so i just threw some seeds in an herb planter and now i've got some little plants! sooo......what now? i don't want to get into anything elaborate, doing this "natural" indoors in wny. right now plenty of natural light and humidity and air flow. would very much like to know what is the best food/fertilizer and pest control for indoor plants.


----------



## balactus (Jul 18, 2012)

Pest control shouldn't be too big of an issue indoors. I think the pests to look out for are spider mites which will lay eggs like a mofo and leave little spots where they've fed off the leaves. And then there is also bacteria and mold that could happen if the humidity is too high or too low and if the plant is overwatered consistantly. As far as food and fertz I'm a noob so I can't tell you what the best is. I grabbed some Fox Farm products because I've heard they are the best for beginners since they also have a chart on when to feed/flush/etc. 

Do you plan on relying on the sun indoors or do you have a set up in the works as far as lights, ventilation, and what not?


----------



## Passafist (Jul 18, 2012)

New member from New England. Whats up ppl

Aye, if anyone could tell me how to post pictures into an album it would be appreciated


----------



## Passafist (Jul 18, 2012)

mamagreenthumb said:


> hey all! so i just threw some seeds in an herb planter and now i've got some little plants! sooo......what now? i don't want to get into anything elaborate, doing this "natural" indoors in wny. right now plenty of natural light and humidity and air flow. would very much like to know what is the best food/fertilizer and pest control for indoor plants.



I would put them into some 6in Jiffy Pots - being they are the easiest to handle/transplant. 
As far as Nutes go, i would go with Foxfarm - They have an excellent feeding schedule that is almost impossible to mess up.
And pest control, I always use Neem Oil (you cant use it during flowering tho).

Hope this helps


----------



## ryanirving420 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the site and new to growing. I'm hoping to find a lot of useful tips here. For my first grow I'll be using a phototron 3000sx grow box, but have no idea where to start. I found the box in the basement of the house I moved into and it has no instructions. Any tips to get me started? Also can the seeds from a regular plant turn out more potent than the plant it came from if grown right?


----------



## Granny weed (Jul 18, 2012)

I need advice on feeding these plants they have been in almost two weeks I've just changed the light cycle to 18/6 from 12/12but when do I feed them and how often. How far should the light be away from the plants I havent got a clue, also when do I know when they are ready to flower I'm totally lost


----------



## F A B (Jul 18, 2012)

Passafist said:


> I would put them into some 6in Jiffy Pots - being they are the easiest to handle/transplant.
> As far as Nutes go, i would go with Foxfarm - They have an excellent feeding schedule that is almost impossible to mess up.
> And pest control, I always use Neem Oil (you cant use it during flowering tho).
> 
> Hope this helps



welcome to riu


----------



## F A B (Jul 18, 2012)

Granny weed said:


> I need advice on feeding these plants they have been in almost two weeks I've just changed the light cycle to 18/6 from 12/12but when do I feed them and how often. How far should the light be away from the plants I havent got a clue, also when do I know when they are ready to flower I'm totally lost


what are u planning on feeding them and what kind of lights u got


----------



## Granny weed (Jul 19, 2012)

I've got ferro a and ferro b to feed them that's what the bloke at the shop gave me it says put 30 Mls of each into a water Bosch and water when needed does that sound right to you. As for the light I couldn't tell you what it is again its what the bloke in the shop gave me I've still got the box so I will check it to see what sort it is.


----------



## FrenchInhaler (Jul 19, 2012)

This is my first post as I only signed up 5 minutes ago. By the look of this forum, I hope to stay for a while. 

When it comes to growing Marijuana, I have hardly any knowledge at all. I smoke, daily but I've never grown myself. That is what I want to do though. Anybody sort me out with some tips? I live in the UK. I want to grow Marijuana in my garden but I have no idea where to start or what seeds to use. I have no clue about germination. I just need to know when I can start, what seeds to use (Can I use White Widow, OG Kush, K.O. or Northern Lights seeds for growing out-doors in England?). I would appreciate it if somebody told me the best seeds to use, when to start and how long I'll be growing for. I need to know pretty much everything, sorry if this is an un-organized post but it should give ya'll the idea of what I want? 
Many thanks, FrenchInhaler


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 21, 2012)

Que paso y buenos dias! I'm new to the site.


----------



## F A B (Jul 21, 2012)

ryanirving420 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new to the site and new to growing. I'm hoping to find a lot of useful tips here. For my first grow I'll be using a phototron 3000sx grow box, but have no idea where to start. I found the box in the basement of the house I moved into and it has no instructions. Any tips to get me started? Also can the seeds from a regular plant turn out more potent than the plant it came from if grown right?


are u same guy i replied to today on thread about phototron?
if so did u get link to work ?
i know of a member here that uses one


----------



## DangerousPenquin (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey guys and gals. new here and to growing. Been accumulating info from this site since ii started smoking but now i thought it was a good time to join your community. Ive had 2 successful grows so far and right now im 3 weeks into flowering my 3 sfv og kush plants along with 10 outdoor plants of unknown bag seeds. Im going to start building a grow room soon and get on a cycle were i can crop out 4 plants per month. Ill make a thread on that build when i start building. I also have some questions about my clones that are currently in an aero cloner right now, so expect to see that thread soon too. Anywho just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Leiaa (Jul 24, 2012)

hey my name is leia and i live in sydney australia i am looking to grow a couple plants for personal use only and was wondering if some people could recommend the best strain and also if they have a contact i could get some good quality seed from thanks ~leia


----------



## F A B (Jul 24, 2012)

Leiaa said:


> hey my name is leia and i live in sydney australia i am looking to grow a couple plants for personal use only and was wondering if some people could recommend the best strain and also if they have a contact i could get some good quality seed from thanks ~leia


welcome to site 
for seeds order from seedbank like Attititude
no one here is going to give info to a new member except to tell u a seedbank


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 24, 2012)

Is it custom to leave the fans blowing when the plants are in the 12 hrs or 6 hrs of darkness?

or do the fans always keep blowing whether the lights are on or off?

Thanks,

NC


----------



## F A B (Jul 24, 2012)

newcultivator said:


> Is it custom to leave the fans blowing when the plants are in the 12 hrs or 6 hrs of darkness?
> 
> or do the fans always keep blowing whether the lights are on or off?
> 
> ...


i leave mine on all time
and if a timer or i forget to turn on could fuck up crop


----------



## Teddyruxpin (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey I'm Ted from the UK! I hear good things about this forum, so catch me around!


----------



## BleedBlueBlood (Jul 24, 2012)

Sup everyone! Just call me BBB for short. Name comes from being a die hard Toronto Maple Leafs fan (one day our time will come..lol).

Anyways, I've been lurking in this forum for a few weeks (doing some research with reason) and figured I should start posting. I've been smoking for about 20 years (I'm almost 40 now) except, I had to stop roughly 2 months ago. Why? Because as I grew older I started losing all my contacts to supply. That's what happens when you get married and have kids..lol My last supplier was great, he grew himself for almost 30 years (Bubblegum Kush was his specialty) yet he decided to retire from it (yes, 2 months ago  ) SO........I've decided instead of living without it, I'm going to grow my own. I really didn't know much about it but after reading for essentially the last 1 1/2 months, I think I have my plan ready to go. I will be posting in a new thread my "plan" to get thoughts from others but for now, I just wanted to say "high"


----------



## F A B (Jul 24, 2012)

welcome bbb and teddy welcome to site


----------



## playbyno1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello,

quite new to growing. about to start my third grow. dripper system, 10 10lt pots (coco), 2 600w standard. I've used GET before and had reasonable results. I have been given a Cyco pro kit and additional base nutes. After reading through some sites i've come accross, i've found conflicting arguments, some are comaring it to Advance Nutrients (i know Cyco are having a good run in the US at the mo) i've seen a couple of threads started but no follow ups. Anyone heard of any results. Any info is much apreciated.
thanks


----------



## Ledzeplin (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys, new here. Have a grow starting in 3 days. 2x 200 watt DS200, 4 pot wilma, 4 inch extractor, inlet and rhino filter. Clay pebbles, room is 2 and a half ft by 4.5 ft. All lined floor to cieling with 2.5 in insulation board. 3x Powerplant 1x Blue Widow.

First time indoor grower so could do with a mentor help!!!


Ledzeplin


----------



## newcultivator (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> i leave mine on all time
> and if a timer or i forget to turn on could fuck up crop


Thanks bro!...So do you use timers for your lights and just check up? I turn mine on manually....I could never forget my baby's.

BTW in case anybody hasn't ever tried the "stealth" method for germination of seed; it really works. I got it off this site. If interested just search " stealth germination" Click the "100%" method.

NC


----------



## IsaacHaze (Jul 25, 2012)

High. I'm a first time grower long time smoker, just trying too grow some high quality medical cannabis. Since I'm a medical cannabis user. Just sprouted a Julius Ceasar Cali Connection Fem seed today, and planted 2 Larry OG Cali Conn. Regs., and a Privada Reserva OG #18, and OG Fem. I Have the seeds in some cannacoco lite mix under a humidity dome, and the Julius under a 200watt CFL in a 3x4 grow tent. I also have a 1000watt light but the heat from that thing is unbearable. Even with an inline fan, but no AC. I'll keep you guys updated. Stay High.


----------



## GHOSTKRONIC (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello i'm new too. Decided to join on up cause of the very useful and friendly information. Big fan of the site. I have one plant in 4th week of flowering and looking good. Smoke on brothers.


----------



## Admiral73 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey peeps, I just started my 1st attempt at growing. I germinated my seeds last night. Berry Bomb in a DWC


----------



## mildredm (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey All, first time poster and first time grower.


----------



## DFromThe3 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm new to the grow world and looking for advice and pointers in order to get the most from my plants.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey what's up dudes?? hit me up for advice and shit like that because I'm willing to help......just not on hydroponics.


----------



## rastasurfer (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys new grower from South Africa! Full time surfer. I'm growing in a small box with CFL's about 54w in total - 30w warm white , 24w cool white. Growing some Chronic , does anybody know how much I might get off such a plant and if fans are nessary. The temp are about 19 C - 21 C inside.


----------



## stepchild76 (Jul 28, 2012)

FIRST TIMER could someone tell me, I sound dumb but what level do you feel your water to, I was told to the bottom of the rock wool but could one be more specific. What is the bottom? the bottom of the pot or the water should be covering the pot meaning pebbles and rock wool.
And should I put the rockwool directly on top of the hydroton clay pebbles.


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome ^^. Now start reading and researching because you both know nothing about growing.


----------



## bigrake (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll be posting as I go to get advice. getting a hid set up with soil, roots organic,bat guano,Peruvian sea bird guano,coco fiber,garden lime,ancient forest,sushi nori, that's going go be my soil. I need help with seed bankand does that sound like a good start for soil? Indoor grow oh and could i get advice on the best seeds Thanks!!!


----------



## largebuds (Jul 29, 2012)

just wanted to say hi 
i have just joined the site and have start a grow in soil


----------



## DFB (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey my names Dan I live in Denver Colorado. I have found lots of useful information here. This will be my first attempt at growing so I'm going to keep my plant count to a minimal. I'm also going to be taking the organic route for my meds. If you can think of anything that will help feel free to message me.


----------



## largebuds (Jul 29, 2012)

DFB said:


> Hey my names Dan I live in Denver Colorado. I have found lots of useful information here. This will be my first attempt at growing so I'm going to keep my plant count to a minimal. I'm also going to be taking the organic route for my meds. If you can think of anything that will help feel free to message me.


hi dan 

my names gavin 

picking a strain that can grow large and yeild a lot, a strain that helps you with your illness could be a good start as well 
some strain might not help you at all and other strain could really help you illness 

without know why you need meds it hard to give you any help with your grow


----------



## homegrownirie (Jul 30, 2012)

i have three males outside around agroup of females for seed....normally id pull them after the pollen sacks burst...is there any reason to leave them??? will they produce any kind of smokable herbs? or will they even produce a bud at all???


----------



## Ianhussey (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guys I smoke every day, and its getting expensive so im looking to start a grow, ill be growing in my loft at home, ill be using an auto flowering seed just to keep things simple. Ill be using 2 400W lamps for 3 plants. I'll be doing more research over the coming weeks (hence me coming here). If you spot any significant flaws or have any advice at all please dont hesitate to be in contact.


----------



## wonderboyjohnny (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm just starting out on my first grow, and have learned a ton from the knowledgeable members here at RIU. Even though I've just been lurking for a while, I plan on documenting my grow and hopefully getting some feedback! Love the community, and can't wait to learn even more.


----------



## marryeaton (Jul 31, 2012)

Yup, I am searching for such a forum where I can express and share my idea and I will get some solution here as well I got previously. I find a great shipping company prank sender. Once if you need send any shit you should do like me.


----------



## LeanHead (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello I'm new here, and everytime I've been looking for info this site always pops up so I thought I would join, I've not done any growing but am interested as its getting way to expensive, anyway have a good day eveyone


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 3, 2012)

homegrownirie said:


> i have three males outside around agroup of females for seed....normally id pull them after the pollen sacks burst...is there any reason to leave them??? will they produce any kind of smokable herbs? or will they even produce a bud at all???


No , dont leave the males there too long or you will get mainly small underdeveloped white seeds that wont sprout due to the female being over polinated and not having enough energy to produce viable seeds.


----------



## IluvIt27 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I am going to start growing because 1) I'm tired of the bad quality of weed that's in my area and 2) I'm tired of one week being able to get some easily and then the next week I can't find any. Well I ordered my seeds, lights, etc and I'm patiently waiting on everything to arrive. In the meantime I've been doing some research hopefully I can make this work I know where to come if I need help too.


----------



## Bilgerat (Aug 3, 2012)

Greetings everyone, this forum looks great, great resource.


----------



## alcyone45 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi everyone about 6 months ago i started my first grow, i got a California orange 50/50 white label from the dispensary and made 3 clones under a t5 4 light 4ft and then transferred them outside about a month later along with 5 other plants from seed. 2 of the plants from seed ended up being males pulled them about a week ago. Moneys been real tight so haven't had money for nutrients but been giving them miracle grow every 2 weeks or so for a little extra kick and watering every other day. My 3 California Orange clones were in five gallon buckets but got root bound so had to transplant them in the ground with the rest. Started 8 clones about 3 weeks ago 2 Cali Orange and 2 other strains that look really good, i think there more of an indica than a sativa, i will post pictures soon. Please comment tell me what you think, do i need to change anything? What do you prefer for nutrients for outdoor? Fox Farms? 

Pictures are from three weeks ago will update pics soon, my tops on my California orange have grown 8-10 inches and have gotten a lot bushier 


California Orange monster plant just broke 6 foot in the last few days  , thats my clone in the five gallon bucket have 2 more just like it 


3 plants from seed


----------



## hellnaugh (Aug 4, 2012)

New to this forum, hell to this site. Will start with some blackjack seeds first under 12 cfl 5000k at 1600 lumens apiece for three plants. With an additional 2 cfl 3500k 1600 lumens for veg, and 12 cfl 3500k at 1600 lumens apiece w/2 cfl 5000k for flowering is that enuf or too much.? And will be using happy frog organic soil with earth juice grow for veg. And earth juice bloom for flowering. This is the newbie forum so feedback would be much appreciated.....


----------



## cannabaz (Aug 4, 2012)

howdy! referred by an old friend and occasionally lurked for the last couple years. going to try my hand at growing when the weather cools down in az.


----------



## Unlimited One (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm also a newbie on this site, and as a gardener. I have a few clones, well a little more than a few actually lol, and am currently growing them in ffof and just started to give them grow big, big bloom, micro brew and kangaroots, 50% strength. My question is about the soil feeding schedule that fox farm has. It only shows veg at 4 weeks, and then it turns to 12/12, but I was wondering if I plant to veg for longer than 4 weeks do I just repeat the week 4 schedule until I decide to flower? Also, I've had the clones for about 10 days now, but just got my nutes through amazon, and so ive only fed them once, 2 days ago, but yellowing, discoloration, spots and leaf tip burn has appeared since like day 5. Is that most likely nute deficiency and overheat? I will post pics tomorrow. Thank you, hope someone can help me out.


----------



## Unlimited One (Aug 4, 2012)

You could always go indoor, you control the weather.


----------



## bestbuddys (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello all, new to the forum and site, looking forward to a lot of useful info. I have been "legally" growing for a year now and have loved it. Hail from California and currently reside north of the border for 6 months on the east coast. Haven't finished a crop yet because I had to move during the end of my veg cycle but looking forward to my current babies to pop for me!


----------



## cannabaz (Aug 5, 2012)

Unlimited One said:


> You could always go indoor, you control the weather.


That's the plan, but right now my a/c is between 78-80 (comfortable for me and I'm cheap) and from what I've read it would be too warm especially with adding heat of light.


----------



## okiesmokey (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Buds, new to the site just wanted to say hey and looking forward to the future.


----------



## Marijuana Farmer (Aug 6, 2012)

I am just starting my first grow. I am using hydroponics. I started 3 strains from seeds, 2 feminized, and am currently 3 weeks since ive planted my seeds. I started with Lemon Joy, Exodus Kush, and Conservative Cheese. I am using Technaflora starter kit for food and a 6400k cfl for vegetation. I am looking to get some feedback on my method in order to do it right the first time.

I am also looking to track my garden online and receive feedback but am unable to create a journal entry. Can anyone tell me how to start one? Thanks


----------



## bigrake (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey PPlz can anyone help, I have a question my town home has sprinkler everywhere will they go off if light is to close?? Thanks for any help


----------



## Projekt (Aug 6, 2012)

hello hola bonjour etc. first grow ever so it occured to me a forum will be the best place to get info and alleviate my impatience. plus worried that my cfls may not have been the best idea lol


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 7, 2012)

bigrake said:


> Hey PPlz can anyone help, I have a question my town home has sprinkler everywhere will they go off if light is to close?? Thanks for any help


If they do they will fuck your ballast and mold up your buds. Turn them off.


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 7, 2012)

okiesmokey said:


> Hey Buds, new to the site just wanted to say hey and looking forward to the future.


Hello?. Do i know you?


----------



## bigrake (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't turn them off I looked in my guard box no off switch for em any other ideas? Fuse box


----------



## homegrownirie (Aug 7, 2012)

that sounds like it might make since. ima pull them today. thanks MR.ganja .......roots rock reggea!


----------



## thongor (Aug 7, 2012)

hey guys i am as green as my 4 new indicas got the seeds from a friend put them in large grow pots and wonder of wonders they all came up all four are two and a half weeks old and already smellin skunky good things to come just wonderin if they are to young to sex thongor


----------



## thisizit (Aug 7, 2012)

yea check out my 3 week old plants tell me how they lookin please thnx


----------



## dedown (Aug 8, 2012)

What's going on people's... New to the forum and soaking up everything like a sponge!


----------



## Shark Bait (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi ya all, at least I hope you might be.

Im a medicinal user, and just recently started growing. I currently have a journal I started on another site http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-grow-journals/995041-1st-grow-journal.html, and I'm here to continue to learn.

I started by reading this thread, up to page 92 and just do not think I can make it to page 800 and something or what ever it made it to.

Also, I log on to this site with 2 different puters, and both instantly got a Trojan. Both with different antivirus software. Just thought some one might like to know.

Peace


----------



## smokedout13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Combat vet here from Boston ma But living in Upstate Ny new to this haven't tried growing yet but looking to start as It is impossible to find good smoke and lord knows i need it!!!


----------



## newcultivator (Aug 8, 2012)

I've just applied the first nutrient feeding of the veg cycle. How often should I fertilize in ratio to just plain watering from now on?

Thanks,

NC


----------



## largebuds (Aug 8, 2012)

newcultivator said:


> I've just applied the first nutrient feeding of the veg cycle. How often should I fertilize in ratio to just plain watering from now on?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> NC


hi newcultivator 

i would like to help you but you need to give more details on your grow 

like "i am growing in soil (11ltr pots) and they are 2 weeks in veg", I've just applied the first nutrient feeding of the veg cycle. How often should I fertilize in ratio to just plain watering from now on?

the first part of the question will give me a good ideal of what your growing in, pot size and what stage of growth you are in so i can answer your question
thanks


----------



## newcultivator (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks LB for getting back to me. I am growing in a soil medium with dolomite in the mix to keep ph at a proper level. my pales are about 3 gallons each and my baby's have just come out of the seedling stage and are now in vegetative state. I applied the nutrients I bought today for the first time.

My question is, when is the next time I fertilize, and when do I water in between?

Thanks,

NC


----------



## Leonardo de Garden (Aug 9, 2012)

Greetings all, nice to meet you.


----------



## 7tao (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys!
About to be first time grower here, thinking of building a grow closet, but from where I'm from equipment is quite scarce. Been smoking for years and has never thought about stopping. The therapeutic attributes are what saved my life from depression, i really owe it to this plant. Looking forward to growing, and will probably asking for a lot of advice, so go easy on me. i'll start a grow journal as well as a construction journal soon. happy smoking!


----------



## Cherryblossom (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello fellow growers i recently planted two Purple Widow seeds and only germinated one the germinated one isnt doing anything as such but the one i didnt germinate has sprouted and is about half an inch above the soil is this common?? 
Any tips on what i should do from here would be great, also has any1 tried purple widow is it a relaxing smoke
Sorry for all the questions new to this and dont want it to go wrong


----------



## cubabdi (Aug 9, 2012)

what up rui!?! just thought i would introduce myself since im new to this site. been trying my hand at this grow thing off and on the past 2yrs so im pretty much still a newb. hope to come a part of the community and learn some new things and get my skills up. will be starting a grow journal as soon as my ak48 seeds come in. so until then Cuba


----------



## NERKY (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello All. I am NERKY and am very pleased to be here. I love this planet very much. I don't like forum beef or trolls. I love cannabis. I love you. Love me back.
This is my current grow. Apollo13xVortex by TGA (i love subcool). These 3 were vegged too long (not IMO) and stand nearly 5' inside a 7'6" room. 5'x6' screen retrofit over existing plants in an attempt to control flowering growth (more lights coming). Have I mentioned I haven't even flipped them to 12/12 yet? What am I THINKING?!


----------



## slowtoker91 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey guys, just thought I'd write my first post, since i've begun my first grow! Doin it in the shed, under LED (not got dosh for more than 200w atm) got some ferts, and got no clue, but I'm gunna give her a go! Germinated a White Rhino, White Widow and a THC Bomb, Rhino has just come into Veg, widow and bomb are just popping the surface  Thought I'd go for some proper sexy ladies for my first grow! Will post pics eventually, just got a lot of building, ordering in 40seeds soon!! 

Forgot to mention, they're all in 5 gal pots.


----------



## hellnaugh (Aug 12, 2012)

Once the tap root emerged I put my seeds in the starter plugs, how much light should i give? Is that when i start my 18/6 cycle of lights?


----------



## Unlimited One (Aug 13, 2012)

This is most likely off subject, but I was just wondering about the reputation points, what are they, how do they work, and how do you receive/give them? Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Unlimited One (Aug 13, 2012)

hellnaugh said:


> Once the tap root emerged I put my seeds in the starter plugs, how much light should i give? Is that when i start my 18/6 cycle of lights?[/QUOT
> 
> I would go 24/0.


----------



## GreenGuro (Aug 13, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me the benefits of cloning and if it is better to clone or to start fresh with new seeds?


----------



## imontoptheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

i just got a *flo n grow* *hydro system* with *1000watt hps light w/co2* . im starting with *bc sweet tooth* strain i would like to know *whats the best nutrients to give them ....any ideas*


----------



## Unlimited One (Aug 13, 2012)

GreenGuro said:


> Can someone please explain to me the benefits of cloning and if it is better to clone or to start fresh with new seeds?


With clones its sure that you will have all female plants, they are faster to grow since you dont have to germinate no seed or wait for a seedling to sprout. Both starting from seed and from clones have their own benefits. If you have seeds, you can breed and cross strains, but if you want to have "sinsemilla" (or seedless buds) you will have to watch out for male plants and remove them from females before they release their pollen. If you have clones there is no worries about that. But some say that starting from seed is the best for potency, and some say that the clones genes will diminish in potency and health as time goes by. another thing you have to worry about with seeds is hoping that all will germinate, and all will be female. There are some "bad" seeds that are not healthy and will not make it through. With clones the only thing to hope for is that the mother from where the clones came is a healthy, disease and pest free plant. I would do both seed and clones, have a few clones and a few seedlings, grow them both the same, same soil, nutes, lights, and in the end you will be able to see what works best for you, and what you like best. Oh and seeds tend to be a lot more expensive than clones, and in some areas a lot harder to get a hold of good seeds. And if its your first time growing, consider growing in good old soil or a soilless medium like coco and peat moss as they are more forgiving than hydro, and if you over or under nute it will not affect the plants as bad as in a hydro set up. I know a guy whos plants fried just because his ph was too high in a hydro setup. Whatever you decide to go with, good luck and happy farming!


----------



## Unlimited One (Aug 13, 2012)

imontoptheworld said:


> i just got a *flo n grow* *hydro system* with *1000watt hps light w/co2* . im starting with *bc sweet tooth* strain i would like to know *whats the best nutrients to give them ....any ideas*


Im not sure about the best hydro nutes since i havent tried hydro yet, all i know is that you have to be extra careful when feeding in a hydro setup since it is easier to over feed and burn your babies. I heard fox farm hydro nutes and humboldt nutes are good for hydro, but again ive heard this and i dont know it by personal experience. Sounds like a nice hydro setup, good luck!


----------



## whitenightbud (Aug 13, 2012)

grower and grow etts its good to join the fam


----------



## Unlimited One (Aug 13, 2012)

What up whitenightbud welcome to the site.


----------



## Comatoke (Aug 13, 2012)

hey everyone!!!!!! this account on thew site is relatively new, ive had an accouint previously tho and have had experience with this great plant in every way shape and form for about 7 years ish.
just thought id say hey everyone 
have a good day


----------



## KryptoniteXK (Aug 13, 2012)

whats up guys. i just made up mind about growing and it sounds like a great idea to me because now i wont have to meet people up. what i'm really stoked about is that ill be capable of producing any yield i want. kush, trainwreck, sour diesel, purp, and so on. sativa, got it. indica, got it. sat\ind, got it. equipment and supplies may be costly, but in the long run you'll be saving lots of $$. i'm glad i found this site because many members are helpful when it comes to growing cannabis q's. STAY GREEN guy's. Ciao


----------



## Comatoke (Aug 13, 2012)

KryptoniteXK said:


> whats up guys. i just made up mind about growing and it sounds like a great idea to me because now i wont have to meet people up. what i'm really stoked about is that ill be capable of producing any yield i want. kush, trainwreck, sour diesel, purp, and so on. sativa, got it. indica, got it. sat\ind, got it. equipment and supplies may be costly, but in the long run you'll be saving lots of $$. i'm glad i found this site because many members are helpful when it comes to growing cannabis q's. STAY GREEN guy's. Ciao


yes i love this site it's filled with super helpful and usually very nice people, lol and everyone has a love for the herbz. whats not to love?
WHAT I ASK YOU!?!?!?
NE ways good to have you here kryptonite


----------



## KryptoniteXK (Aug 13, 2012)

Comatoke said:


> yes i love this site it's filled with super helpful and usually very nice people, lol and everyone has a love for the herbz. whats not to love?
> WHAT I ASK YOU!?!?!?
> NE ways good to have you here kryptonite


thx comatoke


----------



## Unlimited One (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome everyone, I'm also a newbie on this site and in growing! Hoping someone could explain to me how the reputation points thing works with roll it up? I have received a few rep points, but I dont know how to give them or how I got them! Well i can see who sent them to me, but Im just confused on how all that works. Anyone know what im talking about? Any help at all is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Emanji420 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all! Just starting on the site today. Got three plants on a lark, put them next to my tomatoes, now they are taller than me! I know I put them too close together (live and learn, I guess). I am in Northern California (the best!) Don't know if this is the right place for a question, but how often do I fertilize my outside plants? I have started with an organic bloom mix and I do a 1x a week feeding. Enough? Too Much? More? I figure if they're almost 6 feet with multiple branches, I must be doing OK. (hope so)


----------



## BiGGGx (Aug 14, 2012)

Whats up people, new to the growing thing been readin books out the ass and doing a shitload of research just thought I'd introduce myself to the rollitup nation


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 14, 2012)

NERKY said:


> View attachment 2291101View attachment 2291103View attachment 2291102Hello All. I am NERKY and am very pleased to be here. I love this planet very much. I don't like forum beef or trolls. I love cannabis. I love you. Love me back.
> This is my current grow. Apollo13xVortex by TGA (i love subcool). These 3 were vegged too long (not IMO) and stand nearly 5' inside a 7'6" room. 5'x6' screen retrofit over existing plants in an attempt to control flowering growth (more lights coming). Have I mentioned I haven't even flipped them to 12/12 yet? What am I THINKING?!


huh, what TF was that all about ?


----------



## secertgardener23 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys. im 19 and i live at home still. My mom smokes but she doesn't want me to grow. I found 2 ways i could secertly grow ones a super easy way but half the size of the harder one.

Thats the easy way. its about 18''x18''x 24''. has a door and just looks like a bed end.

thats the hard way twice the space on the floor and taller. i have to put in a bottom piece still. im made the dorr with all the droor faces on the front of a piece of plywood. and i have to buy door hinge's. i have a light that will work. 



Next question should i go dirt on hydro with a deep water culture (DWC) ? 
So option A or B?


----------



## dubthrasher (Aug 14, 2012)

A big hello from a uk farmer site looks full of info so i joined im on a afgankushxblackdomina
when i work out how to post a pic from a android i will keep up the good work


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 14, 2012)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thanks! I've come across many people here already that are friendly, knowleadgeable, and willing to help!


----------



## GreenGuro (Aug 15, 2012)

Unlimited One said:


> With clones its sure that you will have all female plants, they are faster to grow since you dont have to germinate no seed or wait for a seedling to sprout. Both starting from seed and from clones have their own benefits. If you have seeds, you can breed and cross strains, but if you want to have "sinsemilla" (or seedless buds) you will have to watch out for male plants and remove them from females before they release their pollen. If you have clones there is no worries about that. But some say that starting from seed is the best for potency, and some say that the clones genes will diminish in potency and health as time goes by. another thing you have to worry about with seeds is hoping that all will germinate, and all will be female. There are some "bad" seeds that are not healthy and will not make it through. With clones the only thing to hope for is that the mother from where the clones came is a healthy, disease and pest free plant. I would do both seed and clones, have a few clones and a few seedlings, grow them both the same, same soil, nutes, lights, and in the end you will be able to see what works best for you, and what you like best. Oh and seeds tend to be a lot more expensive than clones, and in some areas a lot harder to get a hold of good seeds. And if its your first time growing, consider growing in good old soil or a soilless medium like coco and peat moss as they are more forgiving than hydro, and if you over or under nute it will not affect the plants as bad as in a hydro set up. I know a guy whos plants fried just because his ph was too high in a hydro setup. Whatever you decide to go with, good luck and happy farming!


Thanx for the info! So then it is best to take the clones from the biggest and most potent plant right?


----------



## Arifachief (Aug 15, 2012)

How's it going RIU nation, I thought I'd introduce myself and let you guys know what I'm working with. Since I'm new to this indoor gardening thing. I kind of stumbled on to this whole thing by a buddy of mine was moving out of state and had to dismantle his setup in a hurry. All of a sudden I got three clones and a mommy left at my door step... Not so bad, I geuss? So anyways I currently got them in a spare room under a florescent light about 3 weeks on 24hrs. My first question is organic soil okay (picked up from local nursery) and how much longer before I move them to my 600watt hps?


----------



## creaturesea (Aug 15, 2012)

hey RIU, new grower and member to the site, and stoked to be here! There was so much good info and people looking to help on here, and I am glad to be a part of the community now  

quick question: one plant i've got is drooping (leaves are still healthy green), so i am unsure as to why....i have a 150w CFL, been keeping it about 6 inches away with ventilation. in some lightly fertilized soil that i had gotten from a friend, and been feeding once every couple days with just ph balanced filtered water. i have pictures as well, i just dont know how to start a thread. any help? 

thanks so much!


----------



## spitsbuds (Aug 15, 2012)

just give them water for 4 to 7 days and also cut back on the watering. you have to let the soil dry out. not to bone dry. just to moist, as the roots need to breath and you want them to stretch out looking for water. so cut them back and move to a better/bigger pot. as it looks like light can penetrate that cup. them make sure the pot allows you to have at least 1 dry day. try this. water let dry let dry then water and adjust as needed,. once you have re-potted. you siad you're soil is lightly fert. what soil is it. as it should have enough for at least a good few week. so once youve repotted try just water and watch youre plant she will tell you when she is hungry and gl


----------



## thongor (Aug 16, 2012)

seems thereis an individual out there that doesnt believe anything without pics can anyone on this website direct me to the instruction page so i can put pics of my indicas up for viewing tks thongor


----------



## rolluptheking (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey i've recently been thinking about growing an autoflowering seed from barneys, however i want to keep it as simple as possible. Indoor with just natural light and back into a cupboard at night. I have never grown a plant before and want some advice, i want an autoflowering seed due to it's manageable size, also don't care to much about yield just a bit of personal supply would be nice. 
Will it be fine to grow naturally or are fertilizer and lights essential?


----------



## Strobe (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey RIU Im a new grower and member to this site. I've havent posted much but I've been reading up alot (lots of good info on this site) and thanks to all the more experenced growers for helping us noobs out


----------



## JimmyKing (Aug 18, 2012)

Just seeing what else is out there. Had the idea to build a small Ninja style grow box for about 2-4 plants. Was thinking about learning some splicing and what not as well. But I'm more worried about just building a good box. So whats up, I'm here to learn.


----------



## Tnfarmer (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello everyone I'm new to indoor growing and don't know wth i am doing. I got a few clones from a friend. I have them in a 30 gal dwc. Last night I added h2o2 cuz my water temp is a little high. This morning my roots have a lite brown color to them is this normal


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Hymntastic (Aug 18, 2012)

hey im to growing and im doing so as a hobby im hoping i can come here and find some solid reliable advice and discuss growing techniques if anyone has any tips im very open to hearing them.


----------



## Chronic1989 (Aug 19, 2012)

hi every1 im a newb lol


----------



## Dogbolter (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just joined to find out some info and there is alot of it. Im basicly just looking to feed myself and was going to grow outside but i live in a warm place in australia and our summers are long and hot already cracking 30c and its only August by october will be into 40c and that wont let up till march. So i thought i could just get one of those grow tents just big enough for one plant. I know there is alot of info on here but most people seem to be on a lot larger scale then what i want to do. Basicly im just trying to find out what will be ample light set ups and just a general kick in the right direction to get started. Any help would be great thanks alot. Now back to my reading


----------



## budsmokasonly (Aug 20, 2012)

sup my brothas. noob here.


----------



## FlashBang187 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone, thanks for having me.
I am located in the northern U.S. This is my first time trying to grow, I have been doing a lot of research but I canot find any answers to the current complication I am having. I tried to search the forums to see if someones older posting could answer my question but I couldnt find it so sorry for the double ost if it is. 
I planted my seedlings from seed about two weeks ago, there are some that seems to be standing strong while others are slumped over. I believe its not under water because I water them all just a little everday. I was wondering what might be causing the issues. I will attatch some pictures of all of my plants that has been on the same schedule. I wonder what the temperature should be in between with the baby plants at this state. I think they look overall healthy as you can see from the pictures some are standing tall others are just fallen over.


----------



## ms204 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all!!
I'm fairly new at this growing thing... but not new to the smoking thing..
I put about 6 seeds in a pot and 3 grew and it's been about 2 months.. 
I've been reading about the 12/12 method and im trying it now any tips? And how much longer in your opinion(s)??!!!?? 


THANKS!


----------



## ms204 (Aug 21, 2012)

FlashBang187 said:


> Hello Everyone, thanks for having me.
> I am located in the northern U.S. This is my first time trying to grow, I have been doing a lot of research but I canot find any answers to the current complication I am having. I tried to search the forums to see if someones older posting could answer my question but I couldnt find it so sorry for the double ost if it is.
> I planted my seedlings from seed about two weeks ago, there are some that seems to be standing strong while others are slumped over. I believe its not under water because I water them all just a little everday. I was wondering what might be causing the issues. I will attatch some pictures of all of my plants that has been on the same schedule. I wonder what the temperature should be in between with the baby plants at this state. I think they look overall healthy as you can see from the pictures some are standing tall others are just fallen over.


i read somewhere that you should wait until the soil is dry then you water them, when mine were that size the also slumped i put a Popsicle stick to hold it up (with string) and it worked!.
If you take a look my picture you can see that they're upright now..
hope that helps! and good luck!
-m


----------



## shawn434 (Aug 21, 2012)

how can i get more kush seeds


----------



## NY retard O (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey whats up guys? Im new to this so i have many questions to ask. I rolled up a fat @ss j and must of dropped a few seeds and now it seems that i have 2 kids that love the dirt n sun. Some how they made it into buckets indoors under lights with a fan blowing 12/12. Flowering pretty nice but my concern is 1 seems to have fatter fingers then the other. But there the same exact height and the thinner one seems to be dropping pollen. I see pods and white flowers that fall off of both plants. I was wondering if they sound male hermie or female. I dont know if i screwed up along the way. Thx people


----------



## cityboi (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello everyone im from dc and im new to this 420 thing even doe im a smoker. But anyway this is my first grow and i need help venting my closet space. I have a $x8 closeall walls painted flat white with a 400 hps temp raising as much as 87 F and humidity is around & 72% PLEASEEEE HELP


----------



## cityboi (Aug 22, 2012)

how close do u have the light? what type of light ur using/ do u use nutrients ? This is my first time place the light 12 inches from the planet and use a toothpick i had the same problem


----------



## NY retard O (Aug 22, 2012)

Im new also man but i would try and find a small fan to put in the closet to circulate the air and make the plants stem strong.


----------



## SKOre (Aug 22, 2012)

hello new to the site hope this is how it works... having to relocate from oregon to nc . hows the wtaer over there?


----------



## top1 (Aug 22, 2012)

New here myself. I have cultivated for about 20 years give or take at my age who cares. Point is INFO the more the better.


----------



## FlashBang187 (Aug 23, 2012)

My issue was that they were in the jiffy cubes and they would originally slump when they dried because it was happening fairly quickly, I potted 20 mmore seeds in plugs because I think it may have been that I had the light on one side and I spent it everyday to stop over growing in one direction. How did you put them on the pop sicle stick without super hurting the stem?


----------



## mementos (Aug 23, 2012)

_Mementos here w thanks to rollitup. Need help with planning economic setup. I'm prep_aring a 12Lx12Wx8H bedroom with bathtub and one window(60Hx36W). Closet-3x4 with door. My budget is 2,500 to m*ax it out. th**anks in **adv**ance.*


----------



## Shredder420 (Aug 24, 2012)

sup all, been here a while, but never posted. i post on grasscity under the same name but checking out rollitup lately


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 24, 2012)

Shredder420 said:


> sup all, been here a while, but never posted. i post on grasscity under the same name but checking out rollitup lately


come and join in mate.


----------



## Cacete (Aug 24, 2012)

I there I´m Cacete from Portugal. I´m e newly grower. peace


----------



## healing of the nation92 (Aug 24, 2012)

neeeeeeeeeeed help guys check out my thread about my clones pleaaase!


----------



## Fudd (Aug 24, 2012)

What's up everybody, hope to make some friends and plan to use a lot of information through out the site. Just wanted to introduce myself  Hope everyone's having a good day and hope to catch you guys around.


----------



## josephDOTmoney (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've been lurking around this site for a few months, and am just not getting my room together. I thought I would say hi!!!


----------



## GrundyUndies (Aug 25, 2012)

Have been browsing for the best part of the day and shall continue to do so!


----------



## jonnystiffneck (Aug 25, 2012)

Howdy folks,

Medical cannabis user due to a number of issues. Main use is for chronic pain due to neck and lower back fusion surgery. I have been around a few cannabis sites, was even on the old Overgrow site years ago. I am looking to find a very potent strain to make some RSO, or Rick Simpson Oil, Cannabis oil, whatever you want to call it. Over the years I have been prescribed opiate pain pills by my doctors, and I am just so tired of taking them. They work for controlling my level of pain but it comes at a high price. I have been to the hospital a number of times due to the fact that the pills are shutting down my kidneys. Last year I ended up with End Stage Kidney failure with both kidneys. I was in the hospital for a while and somehow recovered. I should have expired but someone must have been looking out for me. I have no doubt of that.

I would love to hear from anybody else that has used cannabis, either smoking, vaporizing, eating, or whatever to use in place of pain pills. I am on a pretty high dose of Oxycontin and have been for at least five years now. I am giving myself four months to try and taper the dose down, then stop for good. I will need to use RSO daily for pain control and for the withdraw that comes with stopping opiates.

I have two strains that I just got. Both are regular seeds ( No Fem seeds here ) that have 10 seeds per pack. They are Subcools TGA Vortex, and Ken's Grand Daddy Purple. Out of these Sativa and Indica strains I hope to find pheno's that will help me to get my life back and to get off these death drugs.

My name is jonnystiffneck.

Nice to be here.


----------



## celestialgreen (Aug 27, 2012)

I was on painkillers for a decade, but have been off them now for 4 years. I did a very slow taper over many months, like 18 to 24 months. I kept a daily log for every dose and began to stretch the time further and further between doses, such that I could switch to a lower dose each time and then start to stretch it out again. I never abused those pills and I think at my worst I was taking 40mg 3 X day. I can empathize with what a delicate predicament it is to be dependent on oxycontin. but I am living proof that you can successfully taper off them without painful withdrawal associated with cold turkey. when I was on them, I felt like I was being sucked into an ocean and moved around by giant currents., I felt like I was looking at life from inside a glass onion. but when I finally was getting rid of them, I could feel the colour and vibrancy of life returning. and eventually you will fully regain your life back. I credit cannabis in the fight against those narcotics. eventually, you will also be able to walk away from cannabis whenever you want, and cannabis has non of the physical addiction of a drug like oxy. you have a lot of motivation as you now realize oxy takes life, and realize that cannabis gives life. with that knowledge it is all the information you need to make this change. you can do it. good luck.


----------



## celestialgreen (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new here. medical user. small outdoor grow underway, in about 2 or 3 weeks flower. this was first grow started with seeds and managed to germ and sprout a half dozen. they have been given nothing but a little water now and then all thru veg also. all that is left after taking out the males, 2 are a good size and one is small. the small one and the biggest one are well into flowering and appear sativa dominant, the other one has darker wider leaves and is flowering but much slower and I think that one is an Indica. we had a heavy downpour and later tonight when I went to inspect I noticed some of the big plant sort of mangled in the back of it. upon closer I found some broken branches. do you think the rain could have done that kind of damage? If you were disabled and you saw rippers going at your plants what would you do, would you call the police. afterall, it is a legal garden and you have your paperwork. well, I took the broken branches in and have them drying on a string. at least I'll have some meds while I wait for the harvest. it is getting difficult to settle down for the night as I am restless with worry.


----------



## upncominorganut12 (Aug 28, 2012)

First timer lookin for something to suppliment my income to help support my fam. Times are tough. Outdoor grower. No money for fert so jus been burying fish carcasses in garden and it has worked pretty well so far. plants are becoming too tall for concealment so i was considering bending them with string. Would love some input on doing this. Plants have been flowering for a month now (just in case that makes a difference). Thanks for any advice in advance. Also does being a member increase my risk of trouble?


----------



## socalmedhead737 (Aug 28, 2012)

what up peeps! just wanted to step on and introduce myself to all the fellow newboots.. anyhow i posted a couple nute questions if anyone has an answer for me i sure would apprieciate it. im just learning this stuff but i love it and i feel im picking things up very quickly. im about 5 weeks into flowering my first plant ever! shes a beautiful outside all organic blue dream sativa. she was my only girl outta 10 seeds so shes my baby. no probs whatsoever until i noticed my soil ph was going lower and lower aftre using naural organic "go box" for about 5 weeks( i started the go box when she started flowering). until then i was using only bottled water to feed her during veg. i fed her superthrive about mid veg which gave her a lil nute burn on the tips of the leaves, so i stopped superthrive, and continued with the bottled water until i noticed flowers starting then i started week five of go box (bloom). she absolutly loves it she is georgeous! but the ph is getting very low in my soil but it says phing is not nessasery when using this product which seems to be true cause its working beautifly! so that spooked me a lil, until someone told me not to worry as long as they look healthy not to worry, so im not. the only other issue thats come up are cattapillers! i got infested with them! they were in just about every single one of my nugs! pooping and eating and spreading there lil filth all over my precious lil buds, so i hand picked them off( the ones i could find anyway, i think i got most of them.) the rest i hit with some spinosad, which im hoping takes care of the rest of them nasty suckers. my question is will the spinosad make my final product taste funky? what about the dead cattapillers? will they leave a fucky taste in my herb?... to all the rest of you newbees- find out how to ph test your soil and keep in the correct range (for soil 6.5-7, for hydro 5.5-6.5), if you dont know that or any questions google is your friend... google it! find out about your n-p-k in your soil and nutes and ajust accordingly. once you understand and grasp those things the rest will come easy fellas! i look forward to knowing and growing with you all! goodluck


----------



## Sm0kinHot (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guys I'm new here and hope t make many growing friends.


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a word to all beginners, if you want your problem seen to go to M Plant Problems . Not many of the boys that can help you read this thread.


----------



## mamagreenthumb (Aug 29, 2012)

balactus said:


> Pest control shouldn't be too big of an issue indoors. I think the pests to look out for are spider mites which will lay eggs like a mofo and leave little spots where they've fed off the leaves. And then there is also bacteria and mold that could happen if the humidity is too high or too low and if the plant is overwatered consistantly. As far as food and fertz I'm a noob so I can't tell you what the best is. I grabbed some Fox Farm products because I've heard they are the best for beginners since they also have a chart on when to feed/flush/etc.
> 
> Do you plan on relying on the sun indoors or do you have a set up in the works as far as lights, ventilation, and what not?


the pest thing cleared up when i relocated the plants from "the bird perch" side of the house. so far i'm trying to go au-natural for the whole process. i am do this minimalist because i am not a fussy type of girl. but i am concerned that letting it go by nature made plans made it flower early. oh yeah, only one is flowering. the other is still filling out.


----------



## Frankishow (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi is a pleasure for me to read in this forum full of lots of information.
I apologize for my English but I use an online translator.
Some photos of the presentation.
greetings


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello, 
Brand new to posting on the site. I've been reading about three weeks. I was a bit of a pot head in my teens, grew a few ditch weed clones back then. I was in a motorcycle accident 10 years ago and have all sorts of chronic pain in the damaged joints. After the last ten years of chemical cocktails I finally reached a mixture of stuff so brutal that I couldn't take it anymore it included several mind bending antidepressants, nsaid and narcotics. I started smoking again and don't see myself ever going back to the chemical stuff. Looking forward to absorbing as much info as is humanly possible. Thanks for the great resource!


----------



## Jrock4139 (Aug 30, 2012)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I guess i post here idk like i said im a newnie and its my first gro i have a few guestions but Im having trouble either starting a thread and uploading pics. I had a GREAT outdoor grow throught this summer and im on the east coast Ravens fan...lol so Im sure you know where Im at and 4 beautiful girls were into their 4th-5th week of flowering and some low down dirty theif had enough cahonas to come in my back yard and steal 3 of the 4 the only reason he didnt get the fourth was because i was bringing it inside and putting it on a strictly 12/12 since mother nature already had her start flowering shhe was def a different strand i just had some bag seeds and i just had some bag seeds and i was reading tht some strands start flowering before others and thats what she did so i figured i could bring her in at 8pm IN TOTAL DARKNESS, and take em out at 8am well now since i have somebody tht was watching my crop i have to finish indoors ive had her in her for about a week and i wanna say shes maybe 6 weeks into flowering the buds are starting to all clump together and fatten up but al i have rite now is 2 23 watt CFLs 1 13watt CFL and a 60watt gro n sho i plan on getting mor CFLs today. So what do you suggest im really hpoing i can post athread and some pics to let you guys see and as of now shes still looking healthy and perky at the tops but the lower leaves seem to be losing color and have some spots on them i guess this is from the buds taking from the leaves. She had the prettiest skinny dark green leaves with white and purple hairs coming out of the tops and now the nodes? Ibelieve thts what their called, anyway now my question is can i finish herit inside and doing a 12/12 even though


----------



## sprout1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi all, first post after a lot of reading - good stuff on this board. So my interest to grow started when I found a seed in my bag of OG Kush. I figured, throw it in a pot and see what happens. Well, it sprouted and is growing healthy outside. My concern is I started the grow too late - I live in the mid-atlantic and first sprout was late June. The plant is about 2 feet tall and seems very healthy but no signs of flowering. I've been trying to figure out if it's a lady but too early too early to tell. 

So, my question - It begins to freeze here in early December - sometimes late November. Will I get a yield out of this plant or should I not risk the consequences. PS, I can't bring it inside - it is well camouflaged and away from any prying noses.


----------



## chadlygr0w (Sep 1, 2012)

Whatsup my fellow tokers/growers! First off, this website has helped me out tremendously in my first grow. MY PLANTS THANK YOU. Anyway, I'm from the bay, cali. 18 years old. I've been smoking for quite awhile, and like I said its my first time growing.
I'm absolutely amazed by these plants... pretty convinced I'm gonna be growing for the rest of my life! Mid june my girlfriend and I picked up 3 teens of Grand AK, Indo Haze, and Strawberry Cough. Later, I got a little baby clone of Purple Alien OG (she's my little princess) Probably about a month after that we got 2 free teens of Blue Dream. So first grow, six plants, all outdoors. So stoked! They're in 10 gals, with Empire Builder soil, feeding them some Botanicare and Molasses every other day. Starting weeks 3 and 4, the first three I named are a week ahead. Can't wait to harvest. 

I'd love to chop it up and talk with whoever so no one be a stranger


----------



## mafiamind (Sep 1, 2012)

What up, just wanted to give a quick introduction. 

I am new to the site, although I have browsed around on here before. 

I am currently living and studying in Thailand, so if any of you guys/gals are close by let me know. 

Cheers


----------



## bubba82 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi first time on here, been doing some research on strains that are best for yield but that also is a great smoke but no certainty? Does anyone know the best indica strain for this, if it's possible to get great yield and a quality smoke at the same time? Thanks.


----------



## Sensimilla! (Sep 2, 2012)

Im new to the grow scene, but I love horticulture and smoking ganja.


----------



## daddysgirl12 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello there newbie here from the 808 state let me know how I'm doing or what I'm ding wrong and how much longerfor my girl


----------



## Numma (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys! 

I've discovered this site today, been thinking about growing for a while, so I been checking out this site. I'm from Holland, and I am soon going to grow my first plant, outdoors! I live at my parents, though, so growing in the garden is no option for me. Been thinking of growing it inside some forest in my town... 

It's september, and I reeeeally want to start growing now, but I think it's not smart to do so around this time of year. If anyone has any tips/suggestion they will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sensimilla! (Sep 3, 2012)

I live with my parents, and my grow room is pretty decent. Do you have anywhere your parents rarely go around the house? Because planting outside righ now probably isnt the best idea.


----------



## skatan (Sep 4, 2012)

whats up yall my name is choke and i love cannabis... this is my first little baby... View attachment 2321147View attachment 2321148
she's looking a little bit rough but i think she'll make it. I learned through this forum that i may have a nitro problem... so that sucks haha but other than that is this an indica or sativa? i dont know lol NOOOOOOB


----------



## ISWD (Sep 4, 2012)

yello ima southern grower, this be my secnd grw and my plants are about a foot tall and i be wanderin when to sex them so i might could get the optimal growth from my garden.


----------



## ISWD (Sep 5, 2012)

i's kindly needn to no y 1 of my babes leaf tips are curling under 2 if yall dont mind.


----------



## ISWD (Sep 5, 2012)

and a lil hlp with this dad nabit site and it buttons lol. how n tarnation do ya get friends and shit and how do i post/reply on my own page instead of this newbie forum or do i just have to join a forum that fits wat wat i be needn at that particular time.


----------



## bl8ant (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi everyone...It's exciting to watch our girls get close to harvest...mine are on a balcony 3 stories high overlooking a canal in the heart of Amsterdam.. it's legal and my only concern is the sunshine...we have crazy weather!


----------



## bl8ant (Sep 5, 2012)

I am also growing in Amsterdam ..on the balcony... they went crazy..if i could figure out how to attach a photo i would... but if you grow it in the forest now, you will most likely get worms and mites and all kinds of pests ..unless you have been protecting your plant with neem oil before the flowering began... I tried to find BT but they dont sell it here ... plenty of grow shops will also advise... but it would be better to keep it where you can easily manage it at this stage. good luck!


----------



## Mr.Ohmorda (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey all. Just got my medical card now the wife will let me grow. I need some help though.I've tried to grow outside with mixed results (still growing). Due to the harsh climate I am forced to grow inside. I have a closet that has 2'x3' and 8' tall of usable space. Electrical is not an issue. I need to know three basic things. Thank you all for your assistance. 
1) what power level and type of light? (please explain the merits of each) 
2) How many plants (realistically) should I grow? 
3) How do I keep smell down and have ample airflow? 
Remember I am a newbie so I can not afford the top shelf.


----------



## LT.Major Marijuana (Sep 6, 2012)

hey first time here I recently trimmed leaves of my plant to help with the flowering(outdoors) just wondering I heard that it was good for the buds because it helps the plant focus on the buds instead of maintaining everything about the plant is that true?


----------



## tbawss (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello, I have never grown marijuana before but I am going to soon. I have picked out a plant to grow called kaya gold. In the area I live, I have access to very wet, marshy areas (swamps) with very rich soil and low sunlight. I picked kaya gold because it seems to be generally reviewed as a "low sunlight' plant that is nearly foolproof, a beginner's plant. I will start by tilling the plot of ground and planting 10 feminized seeds with 2 feet of space bewtween each; I have high confidence in the richness of the soil so I will not modify it. I have some mild pesticide I will spray on the plants periodically. Since this is a hardy plant I will probably check on it two times a week. On all the sites i've seen it says it flowers in 7-9 weeks, so is that a good time to harvest? And also what kind of mixes can i make to artificially accelerate the growth? I am looking for a high production to time spent growing ratio if you know what I mean so any and all advice is appreciated. If you want to help a noob out my email is [email protected]


----------



## tooteefrootee (Sep 6, 2012)

tbawss said:


> Hello, I have never grown marijuana before but I am going to soon. I have picked out a plant to grow called kaya gold. In the area I live, I have access to very wet, marshy areas (swamps) with very rich soil and low sunlight. I picked kaya gold because it seems to be generally reviewed as a "low sunlight' plant that is nearly foolproof, a beginner's plant. I will start by tilling the plot of ground and planting 10 feminized seeds with 2 feet of space bewtween each; I have high confidence in the richness of the soil so I will not modify it. I have some mild pesticide I will spray on the plants periodically. Since this is a hardy plant I will probably check on it two times a week. On all the sites i've seen it says it flowers in 7-9 weeks, so is that a good time to harvest? And also what kind of mixes can i make to artificially accelerate the growth? I am looking for a high production to time spent growing ratio if you know what I mean so any and all advice is appreciated. If you want to help a noob out my email is [email protected]


azomite is a great trace mineral that in my opinion does a great job in moving things along but alot of factors go into that including the low light. It's always a philosiphy to never get "ancy" or restless on hurring your plants. Listen to them, they tell you. If you are just starting i would focus my energy on all the initials such as site planning, soil planning, stealth planning, and so much more. You will have to germ your seeds indoors first to give them a strong healthy start before exposing them to an outdoor grow. Then when you get ready to move them outside, even if you say it's "Low light" i would still reccommend that you "harden off" your young plants before permanently transplanting them outside. I would also reccomend a form of security perimiter to keep out unwanted animals. I use two have 2 stages, an initial barb wire perimiter to ward off large animals then chicken wire on the inside to try and ward off smaller ones. Now you know some animals climb so a prayer might help. Try to well plan each stage before execution. hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## tooteefrootee (Sep 6, 2012)

LT.Major Marijuana said:


> hey first time here I recently trimmed leaves of my plant to help with the flowering(outdoors) just wondering I heard that it was good for the buds because it helps the plant focus on the buds instead of maintaining everything about the plant is that true?


it can go both ways but i will tell you this...i would personally add more lights or underlighting if i had to because trimming fan leaves will ultimately mess with the plants photosynthesis process. i might top or fim some of my plants but i never have trimmed fan leaves unless they were damaged or deteriorating


----------



## tooteefrootee (Sep 6, 2012)

Mr.Ohmorda said:


> Hey all. Just got my medical card now the wife will let me grow. I need some help though.I've tried to grow outside with mixed results (still growing). Due to the harsh climate I am forced to grow inside. I have a closet that has 2'x3' and 8' tall of usable space. Electrical is not an issue. I need to know three basic things. Thank you all for your assistance.
> 1) what power level and type of light? (please explain the merits of each)
> 2) How many plants (realistically) should I grow?
> 3) How do I keep smell down and have ample airflow?
> Remember I am a newbie so I can not afford the top shelf.


1 Do the math.. sun is equivalent to 10,000 lumens per sq foot. you have 6 square feet so that means you need 60,000 lumens for optimal lighting. you could get away with flourecents on the budget but anywhere between 400 and 600 watt hid's would do you justice. If you get hid's such as metal halides and high pressure sodiums get a digital ballast. they can run both bulbs and are the most cost effective ballast on the electric bill, especially since you will only need to run one. htgsupply.com has good deals on them. you will need a halide to veg then a sodium to flower.
2. in that space i would do no more than two @ 4 to 4 1/2 tall if you carefully train them to that height if your genetics of seeds will allow such a height. some grow tall some grow short. i would not use any bigger pot size than 3 gallon. any more than 2 plants in that space will be too crowded and hurt you in the long run.
3. this forum has a great do it yourself carbon filter and you should be able to get all the materials local to you. it's in indoor growing under the ultimate odor control thread. You will need to design a way to exchange air in your grow space. hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## iamadam (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey up all the people. Iv been reading on hear for quite some time now so thought id join and join in.

Iv never grown anything but smoked a lot. I gonna be asking lots of basic questions and may sound a bit behind but i want my first grow to be sweet as  so Hello People


----------



## LetiBaby (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello my name is Leti I have been cloning for about a year now! i joined this site because i recently tried something new and it has produced not so greatly. lol anywho Im having trouble actually making my own post, so if anyone would be wiling to help me out i would appreciate it! thanks so much.


----------



## 1highman (Sep 8, 2012)

Whats up all? Lifetime smoker and wanting to learn to grow some dro, so any advice and insight anyone can give me on starting out please give me a shout.


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (Sep 9, 2012)

greetings;
i am new on ther board, and just want to say hi.


----------



## puffressor (Sep 9, 2012)

hi all need some tips have 120x120x2.0 budda tent with 600w have germinated 10 swiss cheese they are about an inch out of there cups got the in my incubator how long before i can chuck them under my lights ???


----------



## highly medicated (Sep 10, 2012)

been smokin for a while and now i'm wanting to save some money and grow my own.


----------



## kensaikimura (Sep 10, 2012)

I've got a budding plant I've not taken care of at all, just found it growing some where I ripped it up n stuck it in a pot and left it to fend for itself. Somehow it's survived, its ateast an 80/20 sativa/indica. Smells amazing. But since I haven't fertilized or taken care of it, at all, for like 3 months or so I was curious what fertilizers gnerally available are safe to use on flowering plants?


----------



## Tobhc (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there im a complete newbie and after finding a small basement under my house i thought i might aswell make use of it and grow some weed in there, ive got a plug down there and thats about it i kinda need to know pretty much what to do with the space so im gunna upload some pics, anyone up to the challenge helping me?


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tobhc said:


> Hi there im a complete newbie and after finding a small basement under my house i thought i might aswell make use of it and grow some weed in there, ive got a plug down there and thats about it i kinda need to know pretty much what to do with the space so im gunna upload some pics, anyone up to the challenge helping me?


You should make your own thread so it will be better for people to assist you


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 10, 2012)

kensaikimura said:


> I've got a budding plant I've not taken care of at all, just found it growing some where I ripped it up n stuck it in a pot and left it to fend for itself. Somehow it's survived, its ateast an 80/20 sativa/indica. Smells amazing. But since I haven't fertilized or taken care of it, at all, for like 3 months or so I was curious what fertilizers gnerally available are safe to use on flowering plants?


Any bloom fertilizer but it also depends on how long it has been budding.I myself use shultz bloom plus 10-54-10 it's cheap for a lot but it works.


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 10, 2012)

highly medicated said:


> been smokin for a while and now i'm wanting to save some money and grow my own.


Well thats why you are here and that a damn good reason.I notice on average people spend $2000 annually.Good luck!!!


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome to RIU noobs


----------



## MMYooper (Sep 11, 2012)

Newbie here, just registered after finding this site. I was looking for information on my indoor grow. 

I'm in the Upper Peninsula, I'm half way into my first grow as a caregiver. My garden is in the flowering stage right now. After reading some of the threads and videos, it looks like I have made some mistakes. The information here is incredible, I hope I can add to the discussion in the future.


----------



## 420farmerjoe (Sep 12, 2012)

hey all. just moved to norcal from miami & got my 1st 2 clones yesterday...wish me luck. peace


----------



## 420farmerjoe (Sep 12, 2012)

lol im a stranger, thats fuckin funny


----------



## Noseeds420 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys wanting to start my first grow and was curious how easy is the aeroflo system? And can it be operated inside a darkroom tent? Any help is appreciated


----------



## Mr. Bubble (Sep 12, 2012)

not new to growing, but I'm "new" to these forums (posting on them anyway) - glad there's such a wealth of information on the web, it's been an invaluable resource ever since I started


----------



## milkcrates (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Im a casual percy grower 

Oh and I love purple buds...yummmy



happy tokin


----------



## jacktrippa88 (Sep 12, 2012)

whats up everybody im new to hydro and have alot of questions about the DWC Bucket systems


----------



## darth cultivator (Sep 13, 2012)

okay so i am a new grower ive done bag seeds befor but just recently switched to autos i have a pyramid seed co. auto northern lights its in its 4th week of flowering. my question is, i started this baby outside in aug my harvest date is oct17. well i live in maine and the weather has been a bit colder then recent years at night getting as low a 37 degrees C now thats close to frosting, and its exspect to get as low as 29-30 degress C, can i move this girl inside and use 11000 lumens through cfls? ive prepared myself for shock the first few days but i hear alot about bringing outside bugs in im exspecting it to have nats where my soil mixture is pigdung multch and littlerocks/driveway dirt(just at bottom for better dranage)..ive sprayed it with soap and water and going to get neem oil. what other things can exspect from this move? for bugs and shock to the plant?


----------



## darth cultivator (Sep 13, 2012)

i ment 29-30 degrese fahrenheit and the coldest already has been 37 degrese fahrenheit


----------



## danbridge (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone I am an old stoner from as far back as 1972. The growing methods were so much more simpler back then. Just throw a seed on the ground and water it.....and _viola! 7_ months later I got a quarter pound of bud. Except we had to plant like 25 seeds at a time because some were not feminised, and we had to kill the male plants. But over-all, today's farming methods are much more advanced then back in the day. And the bud is so much more stronger and sweeter. I guess botanists helped the evolution of marijuana. I have read a plethura of information on the website and i'm so greatful for it. I'll be looking forward to making new friends on this forum. Cheers!


----------



## wishuknew (Sep 14, 2012)

any one no what kind of lights these are they say there grow perfect technology but i cant find anything on them and are they any good looked all over the internet cant find any thing


----------



## Mr. Bubble (Sep 14, 2012)

wishuknew said:


> any one no what kind of lights these are they say there grow perfect technology but i cant find anything on them and are they any good looked all over the internet cant find any thing


looks like LEDs to me


----------



## donkeykongintheclutch (Sep 17, 2012)

Thx for the greetz, 
Dude I am a str8 newbie to growing. Where do I start? I was gifted with a beautiful (if you let me tell it) plant from my friend in a pot. He grew it outside - I put inside due [email protected]$$ neighbors. Did lots of reading online ('til I was bug-eyed) and joined your site because lots of kool info.
I treated mild case of mites with the natural mix (garlic, onion, dish detergent, apple cider vinegar, water, etc... - don't remember what site I got recipe off of) and spray-rinsed leaves during dark period. She seems OK so far. She measures about 24" from bottom of pot.
I am posting a pic and if anyone can tell me what kind of plant she is that would be excellent. 
Dealing with a very tight budget, so set up in spare room with a 3'Lx2'Wx2.5'D box, lined with foil and coated with overlapping strips of packaging tape (yes I spent 3hrs on this box), using 125w cfl for lighting, rigged an "upside cone-shaped thingy" around plant in hopes of reflecting light all-around.

I'm using a fan to circulate/ ventilate. Touched a bud and my fingers were "super-stank" (in my opinion anywayz) is that a good indicator it is ready for harvest? I do see a very small bud starting below the two main branches shown. Can't get my hands on scope 'til 2 days from now so can't check closer just yet. n

To sum it all up:
1)What strain is she? 
2) Does it seem close to harvest (if you can tell from pics)
3) Should I transplant due one root sticking out of bottom of pot (this is based on how much longer I have to go? I guess?)


----------



## newcultivator (Sep 18, 2012)

danbridge said:


> Hi Everyone I am an old stoner from as far back as 1972. The growing methods were so much more simpler back then. Just throw a seed on the ground and water it.....and _viola! 7_ months later I got a quarter pound of bud. Except we had to plant like 25 seeds at a time because some were not feminised, and we had to kill the male plants. But over-all, today's farming methods are much more advanced then back in the day. And the bud is so much more stronger and sweeter. I guess botanists helped the evolution of marijuana. I have read a plethura of information on the website and i'm so greatful for it. I'll be looking forward to making new friends on this forum. Cheers!


I was just grooming my babies earlier this morn and noticed a few pollen sacks on one of my plants. There are only a few and theyre only on one of the plants. Should i get rid of this plant right now? or is it a Hermy?


----------



## suburbangrow (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey people, been on the site for a while (at least 3 years that I can clearly remember). I live in a med state, and currently have 1 mother (hopefully). Recently lost 8 seedlings. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if it is best to "super crop" then veg, or crop then put directly into flowering. I was also wondering if there are any common household items I can add to the soil to help during veg. So far it has been a basic grow using only distilled water, and sunlight. For flowering I will place it in a 2x2 cabinet (roughly) with a 250 watt hps and a few CFLs. I am assuming scrogging this late in the game would be pointless.


----------



## TheGrowingNoob (Sep 18, 2012)

Waz good my fellow growers and teachers for future projects. My first project is gonna be a pc grow box.


----------



## *BUDS (Sep 19, 2012)

Any one with problems post in the plant problem area dont be scared ladys, they wont find you here. We can solve most plant issues over there and you'll be lining your pockets with cash in no time.


----------



## Budsy Segal (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello im new to inside growing, well ive played around a bit outdoors but nothing worth mentioning. So this is what im working with.

4x4x78 virtual sun mylar lined tent
1000w hps with 42" umbrella vertical
Socket hood reflector
2- 6" gyo 240 cfm inline fans
Gyo 6" 470 cfm carbon air filter
25 ft 6" ducting
Fox farm bushdoctor kangaroots
Fox farm open sesame, beasty bloomz, cha ching
Root riot starter plugs.

Now my questions are #1 best way to hook up ventilation for heating control 

#2 how many autoflowers I can fit, now I only ask because after extensive searching I always hear anywhere between 9 and 16. However I saw gnomes 4x4 tent with a 400w and 48 lowryder #1 plants using 5"x5" pots. He went on to say he could have put up to 64 in there. Now I want to fit as many as possible without harming my babies. The strains im looking at are

AK 48 auto
Russian Rocket Fuel auto
Easyryder auto


From what ive seen the ak, and rrf can stay slim with 1 main cola but idk.

Im also undecided on 5"x5" pots, 3 gal pots, or I seen a guy who just used 6"x6"x6" rockwool cubes.

I know this is asking alot, but any help would be greatly appreciated. Thx


----------



## LazyGoblin (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello all! Long time toker, first time grower. I´ve been reading on different growing forums for some time now, but never been active in posting and contributing anything. Now I´ve started a grow of my own, so i figured i´ll become a part of this forum for the best help possible. See you around.


----------



## ziggys420 (Sep 20, 2012)

hey every buddy take a quick look at what i got an tell me if im ready to flower idk what strain im growing right now anything will help


----------



## Nublet (Sep 20, 2012)

Alright guys new to this whole business but I have been lurking for a while without joining and there is only so much info you can get without asking questions, so apologies for any of the stupid ones and thanks in advance for any help

Nub


----------



## stiky budd hole (Sep 20, 2012)

hey all first time grower here, looking foward to reading, discussing, and learning all I can
sbh


----------



## Dazzzer (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, have been grazing these fields for a while before registering, absolutely inspired by some of the posts by posters i anticipate repping up, they'v put forward good reasons for using any system in various scenarios. In some cases these posters manager to put forward arguments that even the first time grower can see as a clear choice that relates to their plans and anticipated set up. Can't wait to make my first journal


----------



## oresho420 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sup sup, I'm Sho. First time absolute newb grower. I'm starting off with a blackberry og clone and I've now had it for about a month or so... I believe it's in pre-flowering but am uncertain, nonetheless I intend to absorb any and all knowledge I can from all the other threads prior to asking any questions  I've already transplanted it twice and it's suffered strain and perhaps over-watering twice (both times during transplantation). Albeit this, my baby has fought through it and is standing strong (or so I believe)... I think the growth perhaps was stunted hence the reason for the second transplant but I'm gonna wait it out a bit and see how things go. My lighting schedule right now is 24/0 but for awhile I'd been doing 18/6 ;/

I track it's growth and development via photos on instagram (@oresho420 whenever I figure out how to register without the damn app crashing lmao). If there are any experienced growers out there who wouldn't mind having an electronic penpal feel free to hit me up in a message - if you have knowledge to share I'm all sponge o=


----------



## Pepinho18 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all. I am Pep... not so much a newb grower, but this outdoor season will be the first time I have grown with knowing exactly what seeds I am using. Have used seeds out of various ounces I have purchased in the past with surprisingly good success. I have currently 5 seeds germinating... 2 Liberty Haze, 2 North Lights Blue and 1 Blue Mammoth. I can only keep 2 of them and have friends who will be buying the other 3. Any suggestions on which ones I should keep?


----------



## deeman (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys great forum, great advice. I'm a newbie, cooking on cfls proud father of two females of different strains yum, gonna hopefully keep the two mother plants and take cuttings, only got small cupboard but big enough, and a landlord that leaves me alone lol. 
Will post pics soon this my first post.
Nice to see the help people offer each other. My set up cost me 50 rips including seeds so it don't have to be dear and although I won't become self sufficient I'll definitely be saving some money and actually know what I'm smoking..wish me luck, will be back with progress and a few questions probably, peace and love to all, deeman from Chester.


----------



## conni (Sep 22, 2012)

hi im conni and im in the uk, i havnt tried growing yet as im still doing the research on it so any advice would be great


id like to use LED lights as the police are using heat signature cameras on helicopters and i dont want to get caught 
ive seen some cheao ones on ebay but i suppose they are shit? anyone tried them?

Id like to grow a good hybrid at least 50% sativa big yield and easy to grow

all advice appreciated 

regards conni


----------



## Dubla (Sep 23, 2012)

Could someone please tell me how to upload pics? In need of some advice
.


----------



## Lost in the Wind (Sep 23, 2012)

Good Day to All,

Haven't started growing yet since I just retired and will be moving out to the west coast in the spring. Just too much going on right now to start anything up. I decided to start growing for economical reasons and I also find that I am absolutely fed up with taking prescribed medicine for my various aches and pains that I developed over the years in the military. A good toke or two of some decent "wheelchair weed" that I have access to does the job just fine without the risk of kidney or liver damage ). I have been reading this site (and others) for quite a while now and the knowledge contained here is everything a person needs to know to get someting growing. Cudos to all the experienced contributors for sharing their knowledge and making life simple and bearable.


----------



## MRB23 (Sep 24, 2012)

What's up everybody? I'm new here and was thinking of growing my own plant but need some advice


----------



## secoya bullwork (Sep 25, 2012)

I was begining to wonder if there were any frendlys out there ime from way back but ive seen a lot of the earth and her girls ive setteld in central euorpe and get my seads at senci seed bank in amsterdam as i live only a couple of hours away . Ime not a hard stoner but i smoke when i have something to celibrate . And thus allways have had positive experiances when stoned ;;;hope you have a little room for an old timer who just loves to grow good monkey fist......so give me a shout and let me know your out there....secoya


----------



## Killa00420 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm tryin to grow a mj plant. Need some advice..it's been 10 days since I planted the seed..how do you post pictures so I can show yal..SOS..


----------



## JohnyPotHead420 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys whats up im johny i grow using a DWC and using CFL lights drips and rockwool kinda new to hydro but ive been using soil for like 4 years add me mgs me hit me up with ? feel free


----------



## fattim (Sep 26, 2012)

hello just geting to the end of my first plant its a indooe stain planted outside in dirt nice growth budding nice but not fat just stared using molassas and m grow any thing elese help fatten buds up before the end is it best to wait till after first good frost or after how do i know when it done budding and should pick ??


----------



## Just.Bob (Sep 26, 2012)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

In my Goonies voice.

What up ... I'm Bob... Just Bob.. 

I gotta UA coming up , Do you guys have a forum on good detox. ? 

also... thanx for the site.. super rad.

Peace and Fish Grease fellow MJ advocates 

JustBob


----------



## TonyKush (Sep 26, 2012)

hey everyone I'm new on here i wanna grow but can't afford to buy a house i have plenty of money for lights and everything like that. my question is can i rent a place to grow i want them to know what I'm doing so i don't have any problems


----------



## greenman green (Sep 26, 2012)

I am here. I have a few questions and as soon as I figure out how I will post a thread .


----------



## ilLsMoKeU (Sep 26, 2012)

i'm new around here. found the site while i was browsing google for marijuana.


----------



## JohnyPotHead420 (Sep 27, 2012)

TonyKush said:


> hey everyone I'm new on here i wanna grow but can't afford to buy a house i have plenty of money for lights and everything like that. my question is can i rent a place to grow i want them to know what I'm doing so i don't have any problems


best bet is to rent a home where it is legit to grow and rent there you cant get into trouble and its easy to make a fake proof to grow thats the easiest and safest way to be honest


----------



## Drunkensmoky (Sep 28, 2012)

hey my names jake and i need advice on my set up
-8x8 basement room
-soil
-8, 150 watt 6500k cfl for vegg
-1, 600 watt hps
-8 plants in flower
-8 plants in vegg
-2 fans 
-intake with 8'' x 8'' fan
-exaust through cold air return from furnace
-nuts are shultz 10-15-10

I have 2 plants in vegg at the moment one will be mother and the other I will grow out. Will be taking clones in the next week or so they are currently 2 weeks old on there first two nods. I need a schedual on how I could harvast 2 a month. Im thinking introducing 2 plants to flower every month as the flowering ones are done and so on and so on. 

Does anyone with expirience have any tips for me maybe 8 flowering at diferent intervals is too much or not enough?? not shur

Thanks


----------



## ashgem (Sep 29, 2012)

hi there

i recently grew 8 ww (nirvana) indoor tent- went well. Out of the seeds left i just planted one, in a pot in the garden, in soil- looked after it until about 3ft tall (baring in mind this was summertime uk) off of this plant i snipped some cuttings just to seee how to do it- these vegged well so i then put them into my tent on flower- these are now 3 foot tall BUT they have not branched off, just grew up and kinda started to bud (early signs- white hair things) now have i done somet wrong or? they kinda look like a bud on a stick?????

any advice please

ty


----------



## POR2RICH (Sep 29, 2012)

Well I doubt many if any will see this post... but if you are still reading, I am Por2Rich. My set-up is still in the process of being purchased. It is costing more than I originally anticipated but that is ok because I still have a lot to learn and it will give me more time to wander this great site! Props to R-I-U! See you on the Forums


----------



## Drunkensmoky (Sep 29, 2012)

And something ive been looking for what is FIMed??? thanks


----------



## urnidiot (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am new to this whole thing. I have a sick veggie garden. But the growing season is over so I am going to grow indoors. Also I am gonna try to to something else with the veggies. It is goinig to be my 1st time with that plant. I am going to try hydro and soil. If I fuck up oh well, I am gonna keep on trying. Hopefully I can get some pointers/help if I need it from here.HAPPY GROWIN!!


----------



## NickelNDimeNCa (Sep 30, 2012)

New to this site, looking for knowledge and proper advice / techniques .. haven't grown in a few years... haven't stopped smoking tho.....


----------



## sorrysk8er420 (Sep 30, 2012)

i want to know exact what lights and nutrients i should get. i need to know asap cause i am germinating now.


----------



## JamaicanPot (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello everybody!


----------



## ironfox (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola Everyone! Im attempting the first grow of my life with led's and soil.


----------



## avid Dr.green (Oct 1, 2012)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


was gud a new member from sown south trying to get the hang of this page


----------



## magoo63 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to farming I have plants that are in the flowering stage 8 more weeks I think. Ughh I lost my gardener and all my clones. I am grateful to find this sight, I am going to read as much as possible. I really need help cloning and harvesting. Lots of questions but will try to figure it out before I post.


----------



## VonWeeden (Oct 2, 2012)

Wassup Ya'll. Long time grower, new member. Looking forward to enjoying the growing community company.


----------



## CaliBudz (Oct 3, 2012)

NickelNDimeNCa said:


> New to this site, looking for knowledge and proper advice / techniques .. haven't grown in a few years... haven't stopped smoking tho.....


on the same boat. been researching various methods and i even swooped a grow tent. i might attempt soil, rdwc, or soiless med,...dunno yet. let me know what y'all think.


----------



## good girl (Oct 3, 2012)

hi this my frist grow am useig the flora seira am starting frome sedds in bubbleponics 22gal tube how maney gal water to run n how to mix nutrients to mix for seeds if any 1 can help please thinks


----------



## JamaicanPot (Oct 4, 2012)

NickelNDimeNCa said:


> New to this site, looking for knowledge and proper advice / techniques .. haven't grown in a few years... haven't stopped smoking tho.....


I think the best thing is to start again with simple growing techniques and regain your experience then you can proceed to other more advanced techniques..Thats what i would do : )


----------



## DirtyReplicant (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello, I'm a new UK grower. Have 1 under my belt (finished end of July) and am gearing up for my next grow in a few weeks. Grew 3 Tundra and 3 Think Different autos and aside from a few little hiccups got a decent crop for myself. planning my next two grows back to back, and currently thinking 3 AutoCheese and 2 Haze 2.0 autos to start then after the AutoCheese finish put in some of the freebies I've had from attitude to veg while the Haze 2.0 finnish. These will probably be 1 Afghan Kush x Skunk #1, 1 Northern Lights x Big Bud, 1 White Widow and 1 Kandy Kush.
slightly worried about height difference between varietys, and if anyone has any advice about differences in flower times would be appreciated, Ive only really got a couple of options to swap in if they don't pop or aren't suitable.


----------



## nightskunk (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey everyone. just made this account n i really dont know where to post but im wondering. 6 plants 3 weeks into flower n my buds are about thumb sized(from the knuckle). How can i help make em' puff up a bit?


----------



## Fenex (Oct 5, 2012)

I got some seeds in a bag i got awhile ago and thought i'd try to give it a go so i planted the seeds in some miraclegrow soil, got it sitting under a lamp that has a CFL in it and im pretty sure im doing it all wrong but its a total experiment so now the stems or stringy and long and such. im just a big small time guy just trying something new


----------



## Liz LemonHaZE (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello my boyfriend has been growing for over a year and does a great job. I have helped him out a little but right now im growing my own it is cheese candy. Right now it has barly broken the surface of the soil, i will start to be a regular on here because id like to do this mostly on my own without having to rely on my boyfriend.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 5, 2012)

Liz LemonHaZE said:


> Hello my boyfriend has been growing for over a year and does a great job. I have helped him out a little but right now im growing my own it is cheese candy. Right now it has barly broken the surface of the soil, i will start to be a regular on here because id like to do this mostly on my own without having to rely on my boyfriend.



Well now.... im sure your Boyfriend is an amazing fellow, full of information and clever stories about sea captains and knife fighting in Calcutta......


----------



## SebastianDaniel (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, been reading info on this site for years and just decided to sign up! Thanks for all the great information and look forward to sharing some information myself!


----------



## piedem09 (Oct 7, 2012)

check out my first grow picture all comments welcome thanks in advance


----------



## Jack n Molly (Oct 7, 2012)

Knive stories in calcutta and ethiopian princes is this not the highest site on the spydrs web. Im new here had some shit autos they havnt broken the surface post germ a week? I picked jack hererxak-47 n crit haze from seedsman. Good 2 meet u all. journal ^ in a few weeks


----------



## magoo63 (Oct 8, 2012)

I love this site. I have read so much and it relieves my stress. I am on my first grow and it has helped alot reading post here. I told my hubby I wanted a hobby and this is a great one . Cheryl


----------



## engpikey (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello everybody, registered here after a while lurking this and other forums. Have grown outdoors up until recently but we just don't get the weather here ( England) that we used to ( even harder now than before ) so am starting out indoors . Hope to be able to contribute eventually. Setting up in the loft at present and have a clone coming off of a commercial grower ( friend of a friend) to hopefully take cuttings from to start me off.I have just the 1 girl left outside now (Sat dom) in the last stages of flowering - will pull her soon.


----------



## mister juicy (Oct 10, 2012)

hey hey! im mister juicy, and im here to rock your faces inside out!


this is the most consistent mj forum i have found. good job, guys!


----------



## cathyee (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello all
I am new here. I love shopping, reading books etc.


----------



## Mellogreenman (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi guys, just joined today, have been on here a while tho reading stuff. some great info to be read. I'd just like to say hi to everyone and that I hope they are keeping it real man.

Highest regards.


----------



## Simonner (Oct 13, 2012)

hello everyone, me from new york a new member to this platform joined here to groom up my knowledge and to share my ideas and suggestions here


----------



## cathyee (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome friends and hope that you can get very good things from here and you will enjoy it very much.


----------



## paparocks (Oct 13, 2012)

Reading through some of these threads I feel at home all ready. I've decided to go forward with the plans to grow bud for supplementing the medications I take for my epilepsy. Pharmaceutical company's are killing me with the cost of my meds and I have really became very interested in alternative therapies.
I am also an advanced aquarist and have built several coral reef tanks and confident in my abilities to achieve excellent results....
I need suggestions on purchasing the right seeds for the strains I plan on growing.(any advice in purchasing these seed would be greatly appreciated). I figured it may be a challenge to get them. I have a friend that is growing out west in Oregon but he hasnt been growning the strains I m looking for, I'm looking hard at at Afgoo, Cinderella99, durban poison and purple god. 
I dont know if this is done here, but I would like to start a build thread to wheras I can get advise into what problems I can expect. If I am going about it in the right way. I will begin this project within the next few weeks
My first question is about humidity. my grow room has a dirt floor and the humidity stays pretty high. I would like to get an idea of the right humidity levels for growing the strains I just presented..
So for all I know about the strains ar they are all sativa/indica hybrids. all with high cbd content which is important for my needs.
I look forward to meeting the heads here, thank you


----------



## Mashew (Oct 14, 2012)

From NZ Done one indoor grow before, want to try out the auto. Small time grower, prefers to smoke his own smoke


----------



## sweede1 (Oct 14, 2012)

hi everyone, i have just signed up and going to have a good read through the newbie section.

here for information about growing and general inquiries.

cheers in advance for any help people can offer.

sweede1


----------



## Cirrus57 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi everyone , from southern ontario working on my first indoor grow .


----------



## mrrager420 (Oct 15, 2012)

I've grown before. i have everything i need except an eco friendly pot and organic soil. Grow case is expected to arrive in the mail later today. I have to work after classes so i won't be posting anything today. Maybe later in the week. Excited to start my grow. Actually started 2 seedlings from bagseed in solo cups. I have pictures of them but the leaves on the healthiest looking of the two look all droopy and crispy. Didn't start this til i put nutes in :/


----------



## Mike ockisitchy (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi guys and girls! 
I would like to introduce myself as I am a new member here, even tho I have been reading posts here for a long time now : ) 
i really should have joined a long time ago but it seemed most of my questions can be and were answered with the search button! Lol
Anywho before anyone says something "mike ockisitchy " is an alias, and it's not usually itchy haha 
iam from Canada, Ontario to be exact and have been growing for about 5 years now with medium to good success. My main focus is to learn organics and get away from chem nutes all together. I have a perpetual garden setup that produces 8-14oz every 3-4 weeks (depending on strains) off 1400w hps/mh combo in my flower room and veg room is just cfl. 
Current strains 
mataro blue- 3 phenos all unique and very tasty 
great white shark- 1 pheno huge pain in the ass but unreal stone when done correctly 
superman cheese ( Ontario breeder) - 2 phenos one cheesy and one strawberry/blueberry cheese mmmmmmm 
fire alien urkle - just popped 11 seeds : ) can't wait to see what happens!!! 

Well, you will see me around thanks for reading


----------



## Crystal Vision (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey everyone first time posting and Id like to introduce myself. 
Currently growing 1- strawberry cough and 6 -g13 x haze in a 4x4 closet. They are in the 6th wk of flower and doing great. Need a dehumidifier for some humidity spikes that caused light powdery mildew(combating with greencure successfully do far). Going to start a journal and post some pics. Let me know what you think.
Thanks


----------



## shorec (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello all Im new to RIU and I love what I see! Im starting a led-cfl grow. I purchased and germed 4 seeds, og kush, amnesia lemon, blue dream, and chemdawg. I also bought a grow tent 4x4x56. the seeds have been out out of the dirt for a week and look good. any tips would be helpful.. Thanks


----------



## slowbus (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey RIU,I'm new to the internet.I'm here trying to straighten out years of bad habits.I've been ocd'ing out on this site for days.I gotta get a better chair.ttyl~


----------



## Mithy (Oct 21, 2012)

New to growing and forums but researched everything that I hopefully need to know, still will make mistakes but learn by them right?
Got a budget but got two exodus cheese on grow, 7th day today under a 250W cfl (6500K) 
Will invest in new lights and equipment through time, just gotta keep it small being uk and all


----------



## desertoasis (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello to everyone here. I live on the Mexican border in Texas and am thinking about starting an small indoor grow for personal use. While there are many reason for I want to grow my own, most I'm sure the same reason most people have their own grows, the main reason is to boycot any and all drug cartels! Now, I plan on using a bathroom in my house that is not regularly used. The bath tub will hold 2 or 3 planters. (3 gallon size each). The only window is lightblocked and will be kept closed. I will run the exhaust fan 24/7 to help with odor control. 

My question to more experienced growers is about odor control. Is the exhaust fan enough? What else can I do to help control odors? Is this likly to stink up my house? Remember texas border. Discretion is a must!

Thanks in advance for any help.

PS. In case you didn't know, we are losing the "war on drugs". Drug cartels murder an average of 5 people a day on the other side of the river.


----------



## Purpleogre (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi
I am thinking/organising myself to grow a couple of plants from seeds that I bought in a health food store! I need to invest in a couple of cfl bulbs ( I thought 42 watt, as far as I could afford, also from research). I had been on amazon, I could find bulbs that says 40 or equivalent. The other stuff that I need are sockets.

Would these work? 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/CLIP-ON-LIGHTS-OFFICE-STUDIO-GARAGE/dp/B000MRXC88/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1350892223&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/CostMad-Socket-Converter-Edison-Bayonet/dp/B00605OQW2/ref=pd_sim_kh_5

The bulbs 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GreenLamp-equivalent-Daylight-Energy-Saving/dp/B004J4GMD2/ref=pd_sim_light_3

OR
Should I buy one of these?
http://www.amazon.com/ALZO-Digital-Full-Spectrum-Light/dp/B00198U6U6/ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1350300276&sr=1-3&keywords=cfl+sad

Any tips or advice is very much welcome.
I would be growing it in a closet in the bathroom.
Once and if successful, then will attempt to find/buy the right seeds. I am looking for a mellow strain, that will eased my stress. I don't want to get too high/lethargic, but to be productive/creativity etc. I suffer from the SAD condition, also my life is very stressful. I used to suffer from clinical depression, and I find that cannabis helps me alot.
Thanks again.
My budget is very tight.


----------



## Purpleogre (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh btw hello everyone.
Also another question, would anyone in the uk, especially those in South Wales give me a quick mail and tips on how to, where to etc, would be greatly appreciated. I have seen the uk growers thread, but it seems to be for advanced growers.
I have not started as yet, beside window growing, which was abysmal to say the least.


----------



## Totalyclipse (Oct 22, 2012)

Purpleogre said:


> Oh btw hello everyone.
> Also another question, would anyone in the uk, especially those in South Wales give me a quick mail and tips on how to, where to etc, would be greatly appreciated. I have seen the uk growers thread, but it seems to be for advanced growers.
> I have not started as yet, beside window growing, which was abysmal to say the least.


 Sorry I cant be more help as I am fairly new to growing my self...but I learned a lot from reading at 420 magazine...hope this will help you...good luck...
go here... http://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/83112-how-grow-cannabis-everything-you-need-know.html


----------



## Purpleogre (Oct 22, 2012)

Totalyclipse said:


> Sorry I cant be more help as I am fairly new to growing my self...but I learned a lot from reading at 420 magazine...hope this will help you...good luck...
> go here... http://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/83112-how-grow-cannabis-everything-you-need-know.html


Thanks for the link.
I am going to do some reading, starting with cfl.
Cheers.


----------



## mwallace (Oct 23, 2012)

Greetings, everyone! It's nice to finally find a place populated by experienced people to exchange ideas and information with. It's no fun having to hide from the world!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

Purpleogre said:


> Oh btw hello everyone.
> Also another question, would anyone in the uk, especially those in South Wales give me a quick mail and tips on how to, where to etc, would be greatly appreciated. I have seen the uk growers thread, but it seems to be for advanced growers.
> I have not started as yet, beside window growing, which was abysmal to say the least.


we're a friendly bunch in the uk thread man, dive in, there's a few lads from down your way


----------



## Totalyclipse (Oct 23, 2012)

For those of us who are pretty new to growing the green here is very important info a must know ive been bitten by the lil buggers my first time out...this time "An ounce of prevention"...lol...
http://www.infonet-biovision.org/default/ct/74/pests
and a short on what is on this page must go to the url to read more:


_*I am *_using SNS 217 .. All Natural ready to use spider mite control...Kills and repels spider Mites AND THEIR EGGS...most effective if used on a 7 to 14 day , Active ingredient: is Rosemary Oil 2.0% and other ingredients 98% water, polyglyceryl, oleate, Lauric acid...I smell neem in it to...or it smells like it might be there..though they dont list it...This time I got smart I sprayed my plants soon as they were in the tent...under the leaves the on top...now I use my microscope (probably a bit too often) every other day checking just to be sure the lil buggers are gone...
I feel for ya if you got m.... if you dont catch before you see the webs in my opinion you pretty much done for..though you can save your plants..
*Now I have a question.. After all the bug spray, I looked every where on internet, and could find no answer...do I rinse my plants with a water and soap spray, foilage spray ? anything? and even if I didnt have bugs which at this time I dont thank goodness... how often should you do a foilage spray while in veg?
Hope you all are havein very good days... and that this will help someone else before they meet the lil bugs..
*


----------



## the lone hydrangea (Oct 24, 2012)

Gidday all.Greetings from Western Australia.
Been a member for nearly 12 months and finally got my finger out to post. Been growing Mull outdoors for years and hydro for the past 14 months or so. Today i harvested Bubblegummer,
Thc Bomb, The Church, Sour Kush. Have got my shit together and taken pics so will post up a thread. Previously grown Big Bud,Vanilla Kush,Rocklock,Great White Shark and Black Diesel all to varying degrees of success.

Cheers TLH


----------



## Purpleogre (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we're a friendly bunch in the uk thread man, dive in, there's a few lads from down your way


Thanks mate, will do then.
Cheers


----------



## 2scoops43 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey all,
how goes it?
I am on grow number two, i have two super lemon haze just went onto week 4 of flower. Last night i noticed some spots on the main stock at the bottom and some (around 4) strange white shoots. Its been done in a nft 45ltr tank. Any help would be most appreciated. Many thanks


We live in the world of make believe


----------



## traktor (Oct 25, 2012)

hey everyone! new to the group, check out my 10 plant grow under my bed! im sure it will amaze you and youll want to go out and buy the exact same bed!!!


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/574750-mini-cfl-bed-grow-4-a.html


----------



## Totalyclipse (Oct 25, 2012)

They Look Real pretty TraKtor....giving you a thumbs up...


----------



## Purpleogre (Oct 25, 2012)

what are those double sockets called? the ones with the two bulbs. But anyways, I am just going to start with the clip on with individual bulbs, just get two of them, and see how I could develop my lighting system slowly.


----------



## Maryjaneonaplane (Oct 25, 2012)

This is a great site. I've been reading these articles for awhile now and have just joined. 
Really informative / helpful posts.

Great work.


----------



## Ira Zissman (Oct 25, 2012)

Greetings fellow cannabis enthusiasts. Long time lurker, first time poster.

On a whim, I threw some bag seed into the ground in May and, with the help of the information on this forum and lots of patience, in September we harvested an 8 ft. monster. The guy I usually buy from was blown away at the size of the plant and quality of smoke. I uploaded some photos of her for you guys to enjoy. Thanks for all your help!


https://www.rollitup.org/members/ira-zissman-476723/albums/atari-28743/



p.s. Now I'm hooked...starting my next project soon!


----------



## delecti (Oct 25, 2012)

Just saying hi to the forum. i'm a lover off all things green.
i salivate when i smell good bud
long walks on the beach

ya know


----------



## BurtiQ (Oct 27, 2012)

LS
After smoking weed for years I decided I needed to be healthier. I heard somewhere that combustion is bad for me so I'm looking into vaping. It's my wishfull thinking that weed has superb social and medicinal quallities that have led me to beleive I should know all about it and start growing it myself. 
After lots of reading and pondering I feel it's time to become active. I'm kinda a stickler for doing things "the best way" though I know better... I hope joining up and mingling with you good folkes will set me on a right path. As I'm a complete noob, I'll have litlle to add and so much to ask but as soon as I'm a Ganja Guru I promise to give back the love. Mind you, I have piss poor nettiqete so I'm relying on common sense to see me through... Let's see how far I get.
Wishing you well,
Bertie


----------



## joshua4722 (Oct 27, 2012)

here's my first grow you guys, its a temp set up until im done making my tent.
there's 3 105watt full spectrum and 1 65 watt daylight, and in that last picture you'll see i have a three leaf seedling?!?!!? feel free to give me any comments negative or positive, it all helpsView attachment 2388657View attachment 2388658View attachment 2388659View attachment 2388660View attachment 2388662


----------



## ltecato (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello everybody. I grew my first pot plant in 1975. It turned out to be a male. 

About 10 years later, after a lot of practice with other plants, I got my hands on some seeds from a friend's lid of stuff that (he said) came from Afghanistan and helped finance the war against the Soviets. I planted them, and the buds I harvested were so freaking powerful that people I sold or gave it too would complain that it was too strong. One guy took a couple hits and felt like he could drive. He was out on the road when the full force of the high hit him. Thank goodness he didn't crash or get a ticket, but still he was a little shaken when he related this to me. 

Sorry to say, I had to quit growing for a couple of decades, but now I'm back ... to growing, not this site. I've never posted here before.


----------



## azwhip520 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello every One I am AZWHIP520 ,I'm new to the forum and would like to get in on some good grow advice.. I'm a first time grower and started 3 plants for personal use just 3 weeks ago. In soil In pots and Half Indoors and half out doors 24 light right now 12 day or natural sun and 12 hrs on a light inside. I want to post pics but not sure how yet. they are almost 4 nodes high and need some good tips how to make them bud right. Also not sure how to cure and dry or for how long.. thank you to any one that helps and gives info.


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey everyone new here and I am starting my first medical grow...not much luck with the last 6 seeds, so I need some help. I did order more seeds today as I suppose I will need more. Most of the seeds I got were feminized autoflower seeds, I am using CFL bulbs and a spare room upstairs. I will grow in soil for now. I plan a max of 4 plants. But my last 6 seeds have not survived past about 3 inches...so I need help. The patient has a large tumor from Lymphoma, we are trying to ease pain and stimulate eating...here's the seeds I ordered, please send input on how I can get these past 3 inches. *Advanced Seeds Auto Skunk Mass*
Feminized Cannabis Seeds 
*Dinafem Seeds Cheese AUTO
**Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Automatic
**Delicious Seeds La Diva Automatic*

which would be best for me to start with?


----------



## ltecato (Oct 28, 2012)

I've never dealt with feminized or autoflower seeds, but that seems like an unusually low survival rate. Do you have a lot of experience growing other plants?


----------



## HORSE22 (Oct 28, 2012)

hii i need help with these auto cheese dinafem.. i dont know what im doing wrong?? theyve gone a pale green/ yellow??? also have i got to many plants in my tent for a 400 watt hps theres only 4 auto strains in there??


----------



## PrincessPot (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello... My name is Yvette. I grew up in Hawaii, and am now living in San Diego. I am growing in doors, for the first time ever, and it is something I am really enjoying. As a outdoor grower, the concept of indoor growing was always cool to me, but unavailable as cost goes. Well now, a friend who owns a dispensory, has hired me to help out with gardening. Super Cool!!!
Anyways, I joined this forum, to see if my outdoor tricks, can, or will work on indoor fruit. So, thank you for having me, and thank you for being here. 

Aloha no, a hu'i ho,

PrincessPot


----------



## csilva (Oct 29, 2012)

Names chris from socal wanted to know whats the best onlime site to buy seeds tried worldwide terrible cust support..


----------



## motorcycleracer (Oct 29, 2012)

My name is Joe and am eager to be a part of this growing community. I hope to not only learn but share what I have learned.


----------



## motorcycleracer (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh and hope there are some Motorcycle fans here


----------



## ltecato (Oct 30, 2012)

Horse, those plants look healthy to me. The yellowing could just be due to age and the fact that it's flowering. If you didn't have enough light, the plants would be stretched out and lanky.


----------



## Ric Haze (Oct 31, 2012)

Over watering


----------



## Ric Haze (Oct 31, 2012)

You are already to late friend.


----------



## SteveyG (Nov 1, 2012)

I think that i need direction on lighting, way to many options and the local stores tell me different things every time i speak with someone else. Just dont see how an LED can work, but more information and reading through this type of forum should help me out, even though it seems a little hard to find out what i need to know to get started


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 2, 2012)

ltecato said:


> I've never dealt with feminized or autoflower seeds, but that seems like an unusually low survival rate. Do you have a lot of experience growing other plants?



Yes Orchids and such, never MM before...


----------



## simona (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello,I'm new here and I have a question about rick simpson oil. I cooked ome oil but now when it is cold it is not like a thick grease but more liquid.can i still put it back on the heater and finished it?thank you very much for answer


----------



## squash468 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all. I live in the Southeast USA. I've embarked on my third attempted grow, but the first one armed with any real intelligence on the matter. Created a 2.7 sq ft with 82" of height grow space. Ten gallon DWC with space for two plants. This is where I've seen some controversy is in the lighting I chose. I have a Blackstar 135w led. I don't have the option to power and vent a HPS system. I pondered my options back & forth for a month, this is my only solution. Seeds are coming from Peakseedbc, TS strain, and should be here this week. Went with the TS because of the claimed low maitenence, short stature and Sativa effect. The nutrients will be the Floraduo A/B due to the simplicity. This forum has helped tremendously. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## windyglow (Nov 3, 2012)

I only have one plant and its almost 3 feet tall..its got the little shoots coming out,but i havent seen anything that looks like white hairs And if I didnt know better, and I dont as of yet.....It looks kind of like the little clusters...I probably should call it a learning experience and let him go....But Im on it and about to set up mini shop.....All my other plants are beautiuful( house ) ....But growing mj is a scientific art...and I plan on pursuing and studying until I perfect....Glad to be part of the growing community!!


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 3, 2012)

Ello ello ello.


----------



## Nacc (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guise. I just want to say im military and I support what you do. After all the drunk marines I see I know bud is a far better thing. I see alot of my friends on all this medication and they aren't the person I used to know. Keep strong guise I support you 110%


----------



## windyglow (Nov 4, 2012)

hi, i cant get my picture on ...but i am working on it...and ello to you as well!!!


----------



## iwsbubbler (Nov 5, 2012)

new to here anyway,lol,as im getting on ,ive done most ways of growing in my time ,im into the iws bubbler at the mo,if anyone needs anyhelp with their system im glad to help ,peace,penny


----------



## dashay (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello everyone new to the sceen here also first timer how do you trim your ladys


----------



## bitchn420 (Nov 5, 2012)

how do I post pics? I have them on my computer but cant figure out for the life of me how to share in a thread...


----------



## amcutem (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello peeps. im new here and glad to be here


----------



## jaywan (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm new to the site but stoked on all the good info, I want to start outdoor growing and was wondering when is the best time to plant.
P.S in socal


----------



## elac1980 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello everyone I'm new to this site, and to the whole grow scene. This site is so useful all the info I have read so far is really helping me to learn about growing. I have decided that i am going to convert 2 dressers into my grow cabinets. Thank you to everyone for all the info i have gained. I look forward to posting my first grow attempt. If anyone has any good info that will help it will be much appricated I will post my pics of my cabinets as soon as i figure it out


----------



## kenoweno (Nov 13, 2012)

hi if I pop a pic on ere can any1 tell me roughly how long ive got wait thanksView attachment 2408503


----------



## kenoweno (Nov 13, 2012)

hi guys I got just one question. if I put a pic on ere can you tell me roughly how long I got to wait till I can blaze it up View attachment 2408505


----------



## TheFierce420 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can somebody refer me to a simple grow-box setup, i have a 1,000 lumen lamp for now not 100% on all i NEED. If somebody could reply and say what all is "required" to grow not what's optional? Would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## TheFierce420 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can somebody refer me to a simple grow-box setup, i have a 1,000 lumen lamp for now not 100% on all i NEED. If somebody could reply and say what all is "required" to grow not what's optional? Would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Scumbag Norwegian (Nov 13, 2012)

Sup ya'll! Im the new member you all have heard SO much about. Crazy bastard from Norway. Live long and prosper


----------



## gigitygigity420 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello, fellow growers! I would like to take the time and thank everyone who help put this website together. I understand it takes a lot of time and effort to put a site like this together. Much respect to all the moderators out there! A little about myself. My name is Jay and I have been smoking for quite some time now. I am a newb grower and I have learned a lot from this informative site. I have purchased a grow tent and it sits in my closet. I'm ready to gather all the necessary equipment to get my first grow going. All I have is the grow tent and a 150 hps light. However, there is one thing I don't seem to understand and that is VENTILATION. My tent is 5x3x1.5. I'm more of a visual learner. With that said, I was wondering if anyone and give me a link or a diagram so I can figure how to set up my ventilation? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for taking the time to read this, and happy growing!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Nov 13, 2012)

I just switched my plants into grow area and was wondering when do I need to start looking for males? I have a 4'L x 2'D x 6'H space with 600watt cool tube setup. Also have a 190 cfm inline fan with can filter. Wanted to hook it up to light but not enough room for that. Is my settup over kill? Vegged waaaay too long but didn't realize how fast things move along. They are about 3' tall. Topped them and FIM them to death. Dont know how to ost pics from ipad so cant put any up. Bag seeds only option waaaay too paranoid to order. Took like 2 months to even post and even this has me shitting my pants. Any opinions welcomed hope to get at least 8oz have 4 plants in drip type settup. Maybe I'm crazy for thinking I'll get that much but who knows. They vegged for like 2 months. Had no choice.


----------



## Woogsan (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi all, just arrived here, growing with cfl in a cupboard appx 3x3x5 with 3 Auto#1 germinating at the moment, need to know if a good Tomato feed will be ok as no hydro shops here?


----------



## okiesmokey (Nov 15, 2012)

Sup guys, great site! I got a couple of frosty ladies in a small closet grow. 400hps and some cfls. More improvements to come later. 2nd week of flower, bred them with male that a sweet nug blessed me with. This round is for the future. Can't wait till they mature to see how many seeds I come up with.


----------



## josephga (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello everyone I'm new to this site, and to the grow scene*.* I plan on starting my first grow in january. I want to do allot of reading between now and then to start things out right. I was diagnosed with ms few years ago so my grow will only be for my own medical needs. I so far have decided I want to do a nice 1 plant grow in a 5 gallon dwc bucket system. Currently I'm trying to research and decide on a lighting system that would work reasonable for such a small grow..


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 16, 2012)

ltecato said:


> I've never dealt with feminized or autoflower seeds, but that seems like an unusually low survival rate. Do you have a lot of experience growing other plants?


Yes I have grown alot of exotic Orchids and other house plants, new seeds seem to have germinated better than the first batch, they stems are thicker, might be the new cfl grow lights I added.


----------



## jezzystylez (Nov 16, 2012)

G'day Fellaz
Im new to the site but have read through some really good information, so I thought id sign up and become a member of your community. I've just started my first grow, a small grow box setup with 5 seedlings currently under way. Although they dont look very healthy, Im sure someone here will be able to help. 
Thank you to everyone in advanced 

Cheers,
jez


----------



## HotCheetos (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello, been here a week. My head is spinning from all the possibilities and stuff I am learning but I am looking to start growing soon.


----------



## mrwood (Nov 17, 2012)

New member here !
Long time lurker, 1st time poster. Decided to join to look at all the pictures & ask some questions!
I have learned a lot review some old & new post. Lot of good info here.
I look forward to having the opportunity to contribute in the future !


----------



## HaloKittyKitty (Nov 17, 2012)

New member here too! Much love and thanks to all those that have freely shared their knowledge and insights here. THANK YOU!


----------



## Ricockulous (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello everyone. I have some beans from Sea of Seeds coming in the mail as we speak. I have worked on an organic tomato farm for 4 years, while on summer break from college. Now I'm working as an analytical chemist but I don't know any weed dealers anymore! I'm gonna use my botany skills to grow the dankest buds I can in the next few months. As soon as my beans arrive I will take pics and document my grow for all you guys. I have a 3 foot by 5 foot closet to work with. Planning on growing 2 or 3 autoflowering plants. Since I live in Washington, I just need to harvest a couple ounces - enough to last me until we start to open legitimate weed stores. Thanks for all your advice on setting up grow closets!


----------



## big nuggs (Nov 18, 2012)

hay all i am a new grower and would like to learn a few thing and this look like the best place to do it


----------



## Kief Moon (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello all. I've been lurking for months and finally have some question about my current grow so I registered up. Amazing community you have here & I'm grateful for the knowledge I've received so far. Thanks!


----------



## dashay (Nov 18, 2012)

hello everybody im new guy here my names bodega its my first grow and im stressing my plant is flowering but i dont know what to give it i have a 400 watt hps 5 gallon bucket dwc going currently two plants one vertigo auto shes flowering stinks so good and one cheese candy im assuming is photo cause she aint doing nothing but getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Shamrok Sulli (Nov 18, 2012)

Newb questions and lots of em right here. 

I want some TGA strains. I know Singleseed Centre advertises them but I would like to find a closer US distributor. Can I order seeds from a Cali distributor and have them shipped to Oregon?

Pruning; what is the best (or at least among the best as I understand different growers have different prefered methods) grooming and pruning methods that I can use to create more of a bush with multiple relatively even leveled terminals?

I have a room and my grow is going well next week I begin the flower 12/12 cycles. I am limited by state regs to numbers and sizes. My goal as sure many others have is to produce high quality medicine and as much of as possible per plant. This being the case I would like a veteran mentor that I can trust who has a decade or so of growing experience. Is anybody out there who would like to help?


----------



## under the scalpel blade (Nov 19, 2012)

first time grower here.

got an eighth from some wanker in the hood which resulted in a bag of seeds basically.
if some prickjob can produce a sorry product such as that i'm sure i can do way better (n00b or not).
about three or four days into it and haven't been as anxious to learn about something for a while.
feels pretty damn good lol.

View attachment 2415615


----------



## Fullbag55 (Nov 19, 2012)

/Users/zack/Downloads/securedownload.jpeg


----------



## i know nothing (Nov 19, 2012)

hi 'i know nothing' is my name,decided tooo start my own after fed up of buying... just bought set up with cfl lamp 125 wattage, i only want too grow for myself... thing ig is i was given the seeds and dont know the strain... still in propogation... i bought one type of feed...fro holland... no fans.... as yet ,any advice?


----------



## bigedbowman (Nov 20, 2012)

I haven't been able to grow since I became so disabled, but I would recommend to keep your nerves calm and until it's about 6" tall give it only pure water. I would also recommend you get a little fish air pump, a foot of 1/4" tubing, and an air stone keeps the water with high oxygen.When you can finally start a nute system remember to give it a feeding of nutes every other wk. I used to always feed them nutes and always had plants just turning yellow to brown and just die.I never understood that you need to also feed them plain pure water. Good luck growing mane.


----------



## bigedbowman (Nov 20, 2012)

I feel ya man, that's what started my conquest 3yrs ago but now I'm so disabled I can't do much anymore.
Anywho... remember that the plants getting food through the soil so if you add anything now it'll get root burn
and die. So just keep it simple, until it's about 6" tall maybe 4" start it out with 50% of the recommended dose.
Also a good lesson to learn now, is to give the girls nutes every other wk. The plants health will just be unbelievable.
One thing I used to do is put an air stone in any water I had sitting around. I found out by doing hydro add more oxygen 
and the bigger and thicker the roots system will get. Hydro is HIGH maintenance tho, also a lot of cleaning too. Soil is better 
I think... you just need climate control, still need to clean but not nearly as often. Good luck mane


----------



## StickyEnigma (Nov 20, 2012)

Howdy, I'm new at Rollitup.org and at growing flower, right now my plants are in vegetation stage, three of them are about to show sex/gender. I've been reading(Marijuana Horticulture - The Indoor Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible, etc) and taking advice. But more information well be even better. The only problem I seem to be having is that two of my plants that are going show sex soon, the leafs seem to be lowering down..first I thought it was my fan blowing to hard near 'em to I routed one with another...same thing happen to another the leafs started to go down...Then I remove the fan away. Place it from a far but it still seem like they are still the same...no discolor or anything...I've water'em when the soil went dry. Didn't have nutrients mix in the water. Running the light 18 hours and letting them sleep for 6. Really don't know what going on with my babies....


----------



## bigedbowman (Nov 22, 2012)

A bro sounds like you may have over watered and have root damage. You can check if you lift the plant up a lil out of the soil and see brown roots... it'll be just a matter of time before she's gone. Try and make some clones from around some healthier spots. Make sure your temps aren't too high, and watch how much water you give them, also check your water ph.I've been doing this for three years so I'm still a newbie, however after reading your msg, I feel that your plant may have root damage. Everything just reminded me of so many plants that I killed this way.If you see white roots then just check your temps and they may need some cool fresh air, do you have an inlet? Supplying fresh cool air? If you're bringing in outside air I would recommend putting on a filter cause you could bring in some unwanted pests. When I used to grow I would run a lil a/c unit and just have it on Fan. Kept the heater and a/c on a timer kept the room at 76-78 year round. I would make changes when the weather changed but it was easier growing with climate control. Watch how much water you feed them and only water when the soil is loose. Stick your finger in the side and if you can feel moisture then they don't need water. Remember they also get moisture out the air too. Good luck StickyEnigma


----------



## Meast007 (Nov 22, 2012)

New to group, just started cultivating got a durban poison queen looking into getting a tent and do hydroponics, lives in colorado.


----------



## Boony (Nov 23, 2012)

Long time stoner and first time grower. I've done plenty of research and know am in need of upcoming advice 'on-the-fly' in which i hope to get here.Built a 2x2x4 cab and put up a 150w HPS. Got 3 strains just germinating now; GHS Lemon Skunk, MNS Critical Mass, and SS Kali Mist. I've been going back an forth on start a journal to incrimin...er...document my grow. Time will tell...Good to be here Still figuring out how to actually use forums...lol


----------



## Rickreefer (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie grower and am mid way through my third crop and I guess now that i've found you I shall be asking the questions as they occur to me.

Rickreefer


----------



## PinkGorilla (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Guys PinkGorilla here new to growing my own although I have helped others in the past. Currently experimenting growing some double berry been on the go for about 4 weeks now, Im gonna give her 1 week more on veg cycle then switch to 12-12 speak soon 
View attachment 2419035


----------



## n1kosgr (Nov 25, 2012)

Just joined and i LOVE this forum! All these pictures!


----------



## Mannysocrafty (Nov 25, 2012)

new to RIU. Ive helped other people grow but now its my turn


----------



## Indian Summer (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi all, have just joined the forum.............also have just started to grow my 1st plants. After reading all the excellant threads on here, have now realised I'm doing most things wrong. 
Am using a flush & drain hydro system, with a 400watt HPS light, as you can see from the pics attached I think they have had too much nutrient + are staying too wet, as the rock wool cubes seem to hold a lot of water, even after the drain. Am growing auto flower northern lights
Today I have flushed the sytem of all nutrients, & will run for 24hrs, have only ph'd to 5.5. Plus have turned down flush & drain to 4 hourly instead of 3. Lights are on 18/6. Do you think my little babies will survive or are they doomed View attachment 2420538View attachment 2420539View attachment 2420540View attachment 2420541


----------



## GreenMountain71 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi from Maine. Card holder , not new to growing , just new to the site. Sorry for the bs intro, I'm currently using a cell to type this.


----------



## SkierDude (Nov 27, 2012)

New to growing. I live in CA. Here's my grow (the LED is lower now)

View attachment 2422341


----------



## BikesAndBud (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey guys been lurking trying to learn on this site for a bit but am always confused by the technical aspect. Words and instructions confuse me but if I see something done i pick it up fast. just starting my 2nd grow attempt indoors,last plant got to tall to fast and broke because I had the light to high. Hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## bigedbowman (Nov 28, 2012)

PinkGorilla said:


> Hi Guys PinkGorilla here new to growing my own although I have helped others in the past. Currently experimenting growing some double berry been on the go for about 4 weeks now, Im gonna give her 1 week more on veg cycle then switch to 12-12 speak soon
> View attachment 2419035


A bro, just wna say that I would recommend you letting her stay in veg & let her fully grow. 
She's beautiful man, keep doing like you doing. I used to Veg for 3 months and then Flower 
a nice 3' or 4' tree. I haven't figured out how to upload old pics of mine but once I do hope 
you check it out. 
She will grow in flower too, basically she'll double or triple in size. She don't look much more than
maybe 8"... Before flowering put her in a 5 or 10 Gal Pot SHE"LL BE HAPPY!!!! Make sure you have 2" 
of rocks at the bottom of your pot. That will prevent back flow of water into the pot. You're doing a 
good job bro, so keep it up mane.


----------



## desertdog (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi I am a med m patient in my state. Just looking for someplace to get some help and hopefully help others with plant issues and success. I used to be part of Meduser.ca until med started flipping out on people. Don't get me wrong I appreciate Med and everything those people helped me with, but Med and I don't get along. I am pretty decent guy until someone treats me like crap and that is how med rolls. I am here looking for friends and a community that builds each other up for the success of all. I am still in the learning process, but I think I have some good things to contribute.


----------



## PinkGorilla (Nov 30, 2012)

bigedbowman said:


> A bro, just wna say that I would recommend you letting her stay in veg & let her fully grow.
> She's beautiful man, keep doing like you doing. I used to Veg for 3 months and then Flower
> a nice 3' or 4' tree. I haven't figured out how to upload old pics of mine but once I do hope
> you check it out.
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement  but I have some bad news, Mother in law came over Weds to stay with us for a while so wife says I must get rid of plant. I took it to a friends for him to look after 4 days on shes looks limp. She was green and lush when I handed her over ;( . ...... 1.5 weeks left then I get my baby back she will need rescuing.

If I have any problems can post some pics on here for some advice.

Cheers.

PG.


----------



## PinkGorilla (Dec 3, 2012)

PinkGorilla said:


> Thanks for the encouragement  but I have some bad news, Mother in law came over Weds to stay with us for a while so wife says I must get rid of plant. I took it to a friends for him to look after 4 days on shes looks limp. She was green and lush when I handed her over ;( . ...... 1.5 weeks left then I get my baby back she will need rescuing.
> 
> If I have any problems can post some pics on here for some advice.
> 
> ...


Managed to get my friend to send a pic of my baby let me know if you still think she is doing good


----------



## champaign (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm a 1st time newbie preparing for an indoor cabinet grow. I've got 2 27-gallon tubs I plan to put my seeds in once they have germinated. I'll probably only put 2 seeds in each tub and use a scrog to utilize the space and keep it short. Should I put a couple inches of pea gravel/small rocks in the bottom then potting soil? Should I put some sort of water-penetrable landscape fabric on top of the rocks before the soil? 

PS: The light bulbs in the pic are just for testing the fixture - I've got 12 250W equivalent 6500K CFL's on order for veging.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Dec 4, 2012)

i am wondering if anyone ahs tried this im about to try i hope i don't burn the place down lol


*** DO NOT MAKE THIS WITH A GAS STOVE THE VAPORS WILL IGNITE AND EXPLODE**

Hey everybody. My first thread here on rollitup is gonna be a HOW TO on making a smooth and potent concentrate known as "Iso hash" Ive been growing indoor and outdoor for a little over a year and done over 15 strands but to be honest this was my first try at making hash I found it extremely easy and I wish I would have started doing it alot sooner. Thank you for the read, good luck.


Checklist:
1- trim, buds, or hash 
2- isopropyl alcohal (for this one I used 50% isopropyl rubbing alcohal but you could use 98% or similar and probably get a stronger yeild; this worked perfect for me. Also, some people say you can use acetone (nail polish remover) instead, I can neither confirm or deny if that works. The alcohal did though)
3- A container capable of holding liquid and sealing. (a mason jar works).
4- A glass tray. (i used a small round one about the size of both hands put together. for bigger amounts you could maybe use a caserole dish. You're going to want to use glass that wont just break from being heated.)
5- A straight edge razor 
6- Patience


In your mason jar you will add your trim and isopropyl alcohal until the mixture is thin enough to allow the thc to be seperated from the plant matter. (So a little more alcohal than weed.)
Then you want to stir it around for about 20 minutes before you close the jar. 
At this point I enclosed the jar inside of a few bags, then put that in a box. (this is to make sure no light touches the project. It will lower your final THC potency.) 
After two days I took the jar out. It should be really dark green maybe even black. Seperate the liquid from the solid and throw away the trim leftover. You should now be left with just this dark liquid.
Add the liquid to the glass tray or casserole dish and put the dish on a warming center or very low heat until all of the alcohal has evaporated from the liquid. You DON'T want to boil this.
You are now left with a sticky yet malleable hashish thats easy to smoke too just scrape it off with the razor and store for usage. 
*


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Dec 4, 2012)

i am new to this forum and new to hydro but have grown organic for a few years and had great success i just bought two waterfarms and will be trying this next. i have been doing a hydro cfl grow and probably get a few oz out of it. i am gonna learn from conkey the hottest zombie gyrl in az and will be on track to be THE GREATEST FIGHTER OF ALL TIME" JK LOL I LIKE LONG WALKS ON THE BEACH AND DEEP CONVERSATIONS ABOUT NOTHING AND WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A LOVING ROMANCE LOLOLOLO BUT REALLY i WILL MAKE A JOURNAL OF MY GROW I HOPE PEOPLE WATCH


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Dec 4, 2012)

I broke 100 posts yay for me ......i am a funny mf and love to laff at myself. If you cant laff at yourself who can you laff at


----------



## herbalgirl (Dec 5, 2012)

New here and will be looking to pick all of your brains. I have MS so have been relying on outdoor cultivation of a few plants for a few years for my own needs, with mixed results. Some years great, some not. Want to up my game.

My state just legalized medical and I want to become a cultivator and care giver. Am about to do over my basement into a 2 part grow room. Will need to purchase most things so any help there will be greatly appreciated.

Have to add that I have been organically growing vegetables for years, start everything from seed and have a super bountiful traditional garden, so have hort experience. Now just need to bring it indoors. Want to do soil, not hydroponic as I feel I have a connection to soil and may still do an outdoor grow in the summer, because I love how big and beautiful the plants get, but it's a little paranoia inducing and I live in so not ideal conditions. (New England)


----------



## Chuntastic (Dec 5, 2012)

hey all new here. without getting into details, i've recently become interested in the particulars of growing.

i don't even want to say where i'm from just because the particular jurisdiction in which i reside has rather stringent and outdated laws regarding anything having to do with cannabis, let alone its cultivation. which is stupid considering how easy it is to find the ip address of people who post on forums, but whatever i'm a stoner the internet makes me paranoid lol


----------



## wolfpack420 (Dec 6, 2012)

Gonna be making my own hyrdo set up. I need help with a few things? After I find a secure place to setup ill be sure to include pics in my future posts!

Let me start by saying I have been doing a sh$t ton of research on weed growing and hydroponics. Im just asking for a experienced hydro grower! 

Whats is the best type of light to use and also the cheapest?

Do you have any tips for me starting out?

What are some techniques you know of for bigger, and better buds?

Any one from the 518 area down for a toke? lol


----------



## wolfpack420 (Dec 6, 2012)

i deff will be trying this out soon! thanks


----------



## PinkGorilla (Dec 6, 2012)

bigedbowman said:


> A bro, just wna say that I would recommend you letting her stay in veg & let her fully grow.
> She's beautiful man, keep doing like you doing. I used to Veg for 3 months and then Flower
> a nice 3' or 4' tree. I haven't figured out how to upload old pics of mine but once I do hope
> you check it out.
> ...




As stated in my PM heres new pic plant has been at my friends for nearly 2 weeks she still ok but not as good when she was with me


----------



## salmex (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello this is Salmex, I live in the first southern state to have medical marijuana in the ballot this year. unfortunately it didn't pass this time around. One of the reasons I joined is because I have learn a lot from you guys and I just can't seem to be able to stop from reading and reading. and I never liked to read in school but here I can't stop  I like to say Thank you for the great amount of knowledge I have acquired from this awesome forum and for the the one to come. I look forward for the day that this Awesome God given medicine will be available to all of us without the man made consequences. Both of my parents are diabetic and they seem to be in the beginning stages of dementia and that's my main reason I started to read and learn more.
Once again thank you very much for all your help and happy


----------



## MrAliens (Dec 7, 2012)

hi there thank you for this forum id like to learn all those stuff as
i keep hearing thing so i mite well start learn it and guide it to my close mate
i wish i could do it up but i cant lol 
so i better learn and pop up to the place to sort it out 
im deafness so good luck peer i will keep reading and post whatever i can as i want see more innt
MrAliens


----------



## highpointdrifter (Dec 7, 2012)

anybody new to growing.... I'm here to answer questions you may have. I use a new-tech lighting that is going to revolutionize growing indoors! Let me know if you have questions. (I have lots of info, but am admittedly new to the chat-board thing) See you soon......

http://www.inda-gro.com/


----------



## NiggizinaBenz (Dec 8, 2012)

Found this place to be very informative , I'm just diving in , use to grow outdoors, what a pain &nerve racking. The wife gave me the ok to put a small grow room in the basement. I have Just a few simple ?'s , like , when to start nutes. When to start LST. Helpful ways to germinate . Any help would be appreciated . Together we will turn the world Green!


----------



## JahLives (Dec 8, 2012)

Greetings from H.I.M. Selassie I. Hello, guys! I just joined not too long ago and I have been reading a lot lately. There seem to be a lot of great ways to grow Herb and many of the methods have all the same basics but each and individual grower posts his/her own version of it. I love to read Grower Journals and I have learned, to a certain extent. I still feel like I am stuck in a lot of ways and this is when I start searching page after page for countless of times, looking for answers and after reading them all; I get confused in the end. Lol! I started my second grow ever and this time it will be the 1st Grow Box/Tent grow ever as in last time, it was a closet grow that gave a decent yield for one plant with really low low budget equipment. I started growing Cannabis as a Personal Medicinal Use Only because having to spend a lot of times chasing 'dealers' is a really big hassle, specially when all they sell in my area is just _shwaggy-no-name-compacted-cannabis_ with a lot of stems and seeds. 

Anyway, enough with my long rant as I don't want to give readers a lot to read so they may rest their eyes.  I am in dire need of more opinions as I have encountered some issues that I need help on and any advice is appreciated; on my second grow. I am in the market of purchasing DECENT Lighting and that is one of the things in which I am stuck, at the moment. I will post links below! Nice to see everyone so united in this community, regardless of all the negative stuff people bring to the table, sometimes. Herb is a Sacrament to I and I am blessed to grow this Herb of Healing for my self and to anyone I know that needs healing; free-of charge. Bless and Love!

1st Grow [Old]: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/555498-greetings-newbie-w-issues-need.html

2nd Grow [New]: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/595102-1st-grow-box-grow-need.html


----------



## muppetman (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all im in the middle of my first grow and would like to thank everyone who gives advise, I read for months on here and other places before i dipped my toe in the MJ waters.
I have great set up in my indoor tent. Im growing under a t5 using a home made deep water hydro with self mixed nutes using the scrog method. My babies are 2ft tall and 4ft wide good job im only growing 4 or id need a wider tent. Approx 30 nodes on each lush green leaves just about ready to flower maybe leave em a bit longer. Im not bragging cos all ive done is read and learn from you guys on here. Better start reading on getting the most from my bud.


----------



## StickyEnigma (Dec 8, 2012)

_Thanks for the advice Bigedbowman , I found out the problem. It was lack of water. I was told misinformation. One of my babies died(R.I.P Hothoe Generation/clone 3) But I still have my other five children. Two of 'em have reveled their genders, both girls. Can't wait for my other three to show gender(well two, the other just a wee little babie.) As for air flows I have two fans rolling and have a window open, casually I leave the door leading to my grow space open, durning the day. _


----------



## KOA330 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a new grower. This is my first harvest that I've done from seed to finish. I got my seeds from nirvana. I got there package deal with five fem wonder woman's and five fem Venus fly trap plus there grow kit. The grow kit contained germination kit, flower tabs and solitabs. I planted all 10seeds in the germination kit and they're under a 600w [email protected] 50% in a container I've covered with clear wrap and are in a 4x4 tent. My question is that am I in trouble if I didn't put any soil over the seeds after I put them it the pre made holes in the germination kit. I covered the seeds but with the soil from the germination kit. The reason I ask is that a few of them look ok but a few look really skinny and are grow ing in weird directions they look like roots growing up. The few that look ok are starting to have leaves but even they look a little strange. Please any advise would greatly appreciated!!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## FireWater420 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just joined up after some time away from some forums. Just got back to work after a couple years taking a break. 

I am running a Waterfarm hrydro with 5 buckets right now under t5 lights with red/blue. Doing a weird experimentation with 2 of the buckets. I am running Happyfrog soil in 2 of the buckets (soil hydro?), the other 3 are pebbles.

I made the mistake of giving my babies nutes when i first put them in. They are now undergoing recovery (for about a week now). In a few days I will have the correct nutes and it will be time to start posting some stuff on my system.

Will definitely need some advice and help with nute deff.

Much Love!!!


----------



## kiteflyer90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello ladies and gents, I'm a first time grower here and decided to go the tent route! I just finished setting up my ventilation system through my window so now it's GO TIME for me! I plan on getting Blue Dream for my first cycle and was wondering what your guy's thoughts were on it. Thank you guys for the enlightenment!


----------



## localsmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

im pretty new at this, i have 1 plant bout a foot tall stinky buds but theyre not very big. The plant looks like it is almost ready to harvest how do i get my buds bigger?


----------



## Aphrike (Dec 10, 2012)

Cool. 
I just joined.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 10, 2012)

boxingmarket said:


> * Hello everyone. I like it in the ass.*


Good for you, muffin boy.


----------



## bigedbowman (Dec 11, 2012)

In reply to your pic, I think she looks great, looks like your fren did a lil over watering but not too bad. 
A lil TLC and time to dry up a bit she'll be back on track. Did you put any rocks at the bottom of the pot? If it's 100%
soil then that would be why the yellowing is a coring. It's sucking up the water that it let out. If you have rocks in it then just get back on your schedule.
All in all I wouldn't worry... I'm just thinkN that, that is gna be a fat ass cola! Can't wait to see the pics in flower. 
That's also a new pot too, well it looks new. Is that a 5gal? looks like a 6", what's the Diameter of your pot? You may wna Transplant.
If the Dia of your pot is only 6" then go get a 12" Dia pot. Have 2" of rocks at the bottom first before the soil. Remember that you want 
The roots to get as big as they can, bigger the foundation the bigger the yield. So what I'm getting at by that is that you wna have the 
base of the trunk as high as you can so make sure that your pot is full of soil, just put rocks in the bottom, so she don't suck up old nasty water.
She'll get huge, looks like she has a fat ass trunk now.


----------



## killuminate (Dec 11, 2012)

Will a 150 watt Hps be good for 2 plants?


----------



## PinkGorilla (Dec 11, 2012)

bigedbowman said:


> In reply to your pic, I think she looks great, looks like your fren did a lil over watering but not too bad.
> A lil TLC and time to dry up a bit she'll be back on track. Did you put any rocks at the bottom of the pot? If it's 100%
> soil then that would be why the yellowing is a coring. It's sucking up the water that it let out. If you have rocks in it then just get back on your schedule.
> All in all I wouldn't worry... I'm just thinkN that, that is gna be a fat ass cola! Can't wait to see the pics in flower.
> ...


Still the same pot but it's misleading dia is 10" it's just that I didn't put soil all the way up to the brim due to the growing space (box) I first started her in. Whilst she has been on Holiday I have converted one of the closets so I have purchased a 12" Dia pot for her new home  . As stated in my PM tomorrow is the day I get her back and will transfer her over to the new pot and will put 2" of rocks in the bottom. I hope the cola is gna be fat as you state, time will tell and it's been a good experience for my first grow  anyway enough of my random ramblings please see latest pic taken today ..... Also as stated previously I value your opinion immensely......


----------



## Smyth77 (Dec 11, 2012)

*

Hey guys, just registered after reading the thread and taking a lot on board! I am 3 grows in using a tent with four buckets and using a 600w light, been using green haze A+B grow and bloom. 
1st grow was great got 25 ounce out of 4 bubblers. 
2nd grow was fine until i flipped the lights to 12/12 for Bloom and the leaves started going yellow? was advised to add epsom salts which seemed to do the trick! got 15 ounce out of 4 bubblers. 
3rd grow went well again until 2wks after i flipped them, i had already added the epsom salts so i was flummoxed!!! Eventually a grower informed me after eliminated deduction that it was the nuits! 

So the question i have for you are.....

1. what are the best nuits to use for my set up... AN or Canna or others?
2. Do i need to be adding additives 2wks into bloom?

Thanks in advance and please excuse my ignorance, Been surfing and watching videos for a year and really need some good direction! 

Peace...​




*


----------



## citizen8 (Dec 11, 2012)

What up yall!!! New to the site and the art of growing. I m looking forward to reading info and learning form you all. I have been operating for about a month now with a 4x4x6 all the basics carbo, vent 400w system. Starting small with three 12in Jack Herer's, 1 Afgoo clones and a baby girl I started from a mystery seed, all about the same size and into flowering. I have 12 clones doing what clones do. First grow, looking to learn from my mistakes and grow some nice buds. Oh...by the way I am a retired smoker, I just love what MJ is and what it does for people. It's all a legal grow under Cali grow laws and regulations for a cannabis card. Nuttin ta hide! 

Today I found mites on them all except my Mystery and treated all flowering with a pepper spray mixture recipe I found on this site. I added a little garlic for extra kick. I hit the clones with neem. Waiting for the outcome and retreating steps. I'm glad I caught em' early. I saw signs last week and had already treated once with neem but I didn't get under the leaves...not knowing what it was. I just happened to turn over leaves and inspect today. It's all good...I will post pics. Looking forward to next few months.


----------



## Kimaira (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone haven't figured out how to post anything yet but if you all could point me to a link or something on how to do this forum stuff that would be great. testing my proto-type hydro system that I am in love with and am eager to share


----------



## Udnverguessme (Dec 12, 2012)

Howdy,

just registered, I dream of growing my own stuff, tired of paying the man for lousy weed. However, I live in a small house, ranch style, small attic, and I have two kids 14 and 11. Not terribly curious kids, but the wife in convinced an indoor grow is out of the question so long as they live at home. Moreover, i have a job that i not only lose if I get caught, but lose very publicly too(if i did maybe 420 reform advocate is all id be able to do lol) 

I happen to think the attic is viable. It's not tall, and the fiberglass insulation makes being up there a bitch, but I was thinking maybe a tent might work, or walling off a section for a scrog grow. I know this is an expensive proposition, but I'm in for about 2500 dollars a year in purchases, so something's got to give.

Thoughts, advice?


----------



## Stone Cutter (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for letting me join , I was starting to get a complex because a couple other forums never responded to my registration , then i did a google search and saw someone from here said not to join one of them , so here i am ,, Thanks again


----------



## TheKansasCityChiefer (Dec 14, 2012)

figured i needed to join since i was already reading most forums, without the bonus of seein pics.
big props for what goes on here, glad to be a part!


----------



## 420bill (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi all from Sault Ste Marie Canada.I joined this group because I am new to cannabis and would like to learn everything I can about the MMAR card and what I need to do to get it..[h=3][/h]


----------



## MxMETALLICAxM (Dec 14, 2012)

I will be growing THC bomb with 3 1600 lumen CFLs in a closet space soon. I will make a grow journal as I go. (If I figure out how to do so! lol)


----------



## headssstash (Dec 15, 2012)

So I'm not necessarily a new member... but I haven't been here in a while... anyways, figured it may be about that time to get some good things going again. I haven't had too much practice, and only experience with cfl's. First 2 attempts were in shitty conditions and I didn't feel that it was worth to continue. My last attempt ended OK. The taste was off, but the bud was potent. However, the yield was shitty, and so was the temperature throughout the whole grow. So here I am ready to give it another go. I think this time I will just start off with 5 to 10 bag seeds and 23 watter cfls. Glad this forum exists! Much love and big up to CO and WA!!!
- headssstash


----------



## dem420 (Dec 16, 2012)

HI, new user to this site, and about to try my first grow, i know there are some threads on buying seeds but anyone wanna recommend a good place to buy seeds


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 17, 2012)

hi all 
my names jack and I grow in soil


----------



## POR2RICH (Dec 17, 2012)

dem420 said:


> HI, new user to this site, and about to try my first grow, i know there are some threads on buying seeds but anyone wanna recommend a good place to buy seeds



Hey I used seaofseeds and had a great experience with good prices and feebies. Also a RIU discount!


----------



## QKQK noob (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello MJ lovers! ive just recently started enjoying the great effects of this wonderful gift from mother nature and was recently given a seed from a friend (i have NO idea about what strand it) but i would like to attempt to grow it! i still live at home with the parents so i plan on doing this in my closet! ive been doing a lil research and they say that i should germinate first...what are some of the best ways to do so and what should i start buying to get ready to grow it incase it does start to sprout? any help will be greatly appreciated! im pretty excited about having my own MJ plant!


----------



## Thetokindragon (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey fellow growers/smokers. im the tokin dragon  I used to be an avid smoker untill fake marijuana fucked up my heart! "wooh" so now i hardly use but im trying out growing now and i just set up my Hydro dwc 3stage grow (my own 3 stage design ) my first sprout poped out last night, go check it out and sub, cuz i have a bunch of how to's and updates to come 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4hKoCOONDQ happy growing every bud, looking forward to getting to know some of you


----------



## medigrowsolo (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry to come on your post asking for help but im a newbie between a rock and a hard place . Im about 4 weeks from seed, im growing in ffof with 25% added perlite im watering with 6.5 ph tap water and my runoff is coming out at 5.0. The only reason I complaining is because I have some type of deficiency or slight nute burn do to me adding a half of tsp of the General Hydroponics Flora Nova Grow nutes (7-4-10). Im growing in a 3x3 tent with a 400w mh reflector hood my temps stay between 72-75 degrees and humidity between 45%-65%. I don't know what the issue is so any help would be appreciated. By the way the strain is white widow/big bud from attitude. Pic are below. (I keep hearing that lime will buffer my ph but idk.)


View attachment 2449755 View attachment 2449756 View attachment 2449757 View attachment 2449758 View attachment 2449760 View attachment 2449761


----------



## apocalypsed (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, first post.. had to register to see all the pictures Been coming to this site for questions i've had for some time now...but now i get to post and see what ive been missing. Just sayin high.


----------



## inluvwitbud (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Guys, I love the info on these forums, sifting through it all is intense at times. There are so many factors to watch out for temp, humidity, Co2, mediums, lights, ppm, stealth etc. What are the main things I should be focusing on in my first grow regarding growing a quality smoke and preferably a nice yield in that order.


----------



## dragframe (Dec 21, 2012)

wuddd uppp lol


----------



## Fencepost (Dec 22, 2012)

Greetings: Spokane, WA resident trying to grow for personal, (brown thumb)  I am trying. So came here for tips and meet new friends. Thanks awesome forums. Anyone able to offer suggestions or suggest a thread for starter kits?


----------



## Man man (Dec 22, 2012)

Can anybody tell me any info on bc Northern lights producer


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm new here really, been coming here for a while but only just registered so now I can post and share my gardens!


----------



## dgthumb (Dec 26, 2012)

New to this site, not new to growing. Was on another forum back then. Decided since I was starting a new grow after taking a year off, to sign up and show my progression and share tips/tricks.


----------



## Zachyeal (Dec 26, 2012)

hey newbie here, just signed up today or yesterday, and started posting for advice and useful information. Everyone here, that I've talked to have been very accommodating, and I appreciate that. I'm a firm believer in "Knowledge is Power", and that We should all have the power of knowledge. Anywho, here's a few pics of my little girl that some people here helped me with. had to raise the plant to get closer to the lights, and tie her town a bit, but she'll be fine View attachment 2455720View attachment 2455721View attachment 2455722
I really appreciate all the people here who know more then me, and are willing to spread that knowledge my way, and I hope we become life long friends!


----------



## spzd (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey all. Long time smoker, never grew before. Figured it was time. Tired of the hassle and cost for crap.


----------



## h1ghpr13st (Dec 26, 2012)

Greetings from India all. 

Have been lurking on the forums for a while soaking in as much info as I can. I am now ready to start growing the holy herb at home so figured I should sign up so that I can ask advise from all you gurus on here.

I have just potted some local seeds after germinating them to get the beginning of the root to pop out. Let's see how it goes. Next step is to build a grow box that looks inconspicuous enough to get busted by the folks


----------



## newfies420 (Dec 27, 2012)

hey hows it going. been smoking for almost 20 years. Sick of paying for it so doing my homework before i stops paying for it. NOt only the price is bad but the bud is not worth it either. i really dont want to screw it up, so i rather do some homework and see whats best for where i live and any other situations i may run into


----------



## sheepdreaming (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey all, First post for me. I've got the hankering for a grow. A couple of years ago I grew a decent plant on my balcony outdoors. Germinated in Spring and harvested at the end of Summer. I had a yield of about 6 grams. Here is a pic.

This time, after following and reading through quite a few journals here, I'm inspired by all your awesome grows. I'm get my head around my plans and fully activated my learning switch! I'm going to go with a stealth, mini fridge or cabinet, LED set up. I have a long way to go and am going get a good light and be resourceful with the rest, I'm also leaning toward a Deep Water Culture hydroponics system to boot... and I'm looking fwd to earning my independence from the hassles of finding a dealer.  Make a difference!


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 28, 2012)

hello,

Ready to continue learning, thank you for providing such a useful forum.


----------



## DudeWTF (Dec 29, 2012)

New guy here to the trailer park. Kinda interested in doing a micro grow, something in 5-gallon containers (1-2 plants). Need to read through the FAQ's before I start asking questions.


----------



## Thinman (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey all. brand new to the site. live in USA and in an area where commercial weed is about all we get. looking to learn how to produce my own worth the trouble of grinding and loading into the bong. Don't want to pay the outrageous prices for the medical that comes through here from time to time. The only grower i know lives in Canada so it is rather hard to share hehe. Anyhow, i just found this most awesome site and will peruse the posts before i ask to many questions. Wanted to intro myself and with that done, Happy New Year!!! FI! (fire it up)


----------



## womandress (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello all. Just starting out with indoor grow. I'll be checking out journals and would accept any help on starting my grow room. There is much to learn so if anyone can lead me to a site with helpful info for a newbie I'd greatly appreciate it. Happy New Year!


----------



## womandress (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm trying to find out what is the best temp and humidity for my closet grow room(6'x4'x2'). Can someone give me some numbers and is there a formula? Right now at 82 degrees with 39% humidity.


----------



## Bud Brewer (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi new guy to this forum I am on other sites I grew for ten years then stopped for years was in a relationship with kids so I grew outside a couple of times I grew a plant last year but I killed it trying to kill fungus gnats. I'm a month or so from finishing two big plants with a vertical 1000 mh in a reflex shield that i defoliated every couple of weeks they might be a little too big I should have gotten a few more feet of reflex.


----------



## GratefulJoe (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello everyone just stopping in to post my first post saying hello. I am very excited to finally be a part of this community and learn more. I've been actively cultivating MJ for a few years. I was fortunate to have been brought up by my farming family an leaned a lot of methods and nutrient practices very young from my dear mother. I look forward to sharing my knowledge as well as expandig as well. Peace and Love to all!


----------



## cheechako (Dec 31, 2012)

womandress said:


> Hello all. Just starting out with indoor grow. I'll be checking out journals and would accept any help on starting my grow room. There is much to learn so if anyone can lead me to a site with helpful info for a newbie I'd greatly appreciate it. Happy New Year!


Hey, you're already here! (Ignore that other thing, btw.)

I'm still learning the ropes too - here and with my first grow. But I try to help out where I can. There's some great stuff in the other stickies in the Newbie section (here) like the videos. As for the grow cabinet, there's a whole section for that: Grow Room Design & Setup. 

So, have fun and watch out for the nuts!


----------



## cityandcolourftw (Dec 31, 2012)

This season will be my first year growing. Im buying feminized kaya gold seeds and some SR's. Growing indoors is not an option and I live in Ohio so the climate is unpredictable. My plan is to start off all the plants inside for no more than two weeks, get them as strong as possible, but after that I must move them outdoors. I found discrete places all around to plant at which will get much sun light and moisture. and tips?


----------



## my j (Dec 31, 2012)

howdy folks....nice looking site.think ill hang out for a while and see how things go...


----------



## NoxMetus (Dec 31, 2012)

Have been using this and several other sites (mainly through Google searches) to setup for my first grow the last few months. Either a majority of the good information comes from here, or the Google bots love Rollitup. Looks like I've picked this as my home. Hope to be setting up a grow journal soon to show everyone my progress, and get some help along the way.


----------



## z man (Jan 1, 2013)

hi, im z man, i need seeds to be blunt, no pun intended, im jobless, and need them for this spring....help


----------



## z man (Jan 1, 2013)

watch out for deer, and do not tell anyone where theyll be....im in indiana, and need seeds...im jobless so i cant buy online..help me out...one more thing, check for males at 3 to 4 weeks theyll be showing their balls...


----------



## z man (Jan 1, 2013)

my j said:


> howdy folks....nice looking site.think ill hang out for a while and see how things go...


i agree, so far so good... im needing seeds for spring, keep me in mind....ty...


----------



## manny9868 (Jan 1, 2013)

First timer, not a grower yet, but I'm reading....


----------



## aylaeve (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone

I am a huge newbie at this, am here to learn, chat, and see what I can grow - I really do not have green thumbs lol.
Happy new year to all


----------



## RatPriest (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey, so I've been reading here for a while now. I'm a rat priest. I don't have much experience growing but I am learning.

Cool.


----------



## Zakk (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey there,

New member, currently buying everything to start my first grow, well, actually I'm just doing a LOT of reading before I start buying. Doing this legally and getting my card so this should be a good experience all around.


----------



## cochroach (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome, and good luck with your grow man.


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 6, 2013)

z man said:


> i agree, so far so good... im needing seeds for spring, keep me in mind....ty...


Stop bludging off people on here nobody knows you. Get to know a few people and they might help you out. Cant you get a cheap clone somewhere and clone from that?


----------



## Cannabiology (Jan 6, 2013)

Greeting people of the internet!
First timer here, im a full time biology student, and have found a bit of a taste of the good stuff lately, and figured I would put some of that education to work and maybe grow some of my own 
Just starting the first grow, using a 600w mh/hps setup. First round I am planning on doing a 3x3 (ish), with 9, 3 gallon pots, 1 plant in each, and grow them to about ~28" before flowering them. Will pick out the males, keep 2 females vegging, and flower the rest. Once that batch is done, I'll try and do a SOG and pull a pile of clones off of the 2 mothers.
Sounds like a good plan to me! But what about you? Im slightly concerned about the mothers, if I can get enough clones off of them. How many clones can you get out of 2 mothers?


----------



## weedies.org (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Everybody
My name's Dillon, and I'm starting a weed blog with my brother. I'm coming here to learn a bit more about techniques, and to share some things once I've fully raped your search button!


----------



## BluntedFunbags (Jan 7, 2013)

whats good rollitup, new member here ..been visiting your site for tips for years but never been able to see any pics so tonight I thought f it and joined up .. goin to post some pics of my grow and see what yall think... see you about.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bueno....
Have plants.... will grow...
Former left coaster, now living in the frozen NE... Always looking for free good advice, and here is the place....
If you do get free good advice, remember, it could be worth, just what you paid for it...
I've escaped the Rats Racing....now living with Falling Ice...
Thank-You rollitup for being...


----------



## sacpirate (Jan 7, 2013)

Wat up stoners im out in norcal. I am about 4 year into farming and have used this site off and on over the years, learning as I grow. Im also a partner in ganja goodies out here which is a medicinal edibles company. I decided its time to get a profile and begin posting as I finally have some possible knowledge to offer and much more to learn. Im currently working with 3 strains in flower and have 7strains in mother state....2 pheno of og kush, purple kush, east coast sour d, blue elephant, cherry pie and my favorite of them all....Sour Patch Kids.


----------



## MojoSlim (Jan 8, 2013)

New member, checking in. I've been stalking the site for some time now, and figured it was time to sign up. Colorado resident looking to take advantage of my new constitutional rights! Other than my latest obsession of researching grow info, I spend freetime backpacking, hiking, hunting, and playing music on my guitar. I get somewhat obsessed with new hobbies, so this should be fun. I'm sure there are lots of oppurtunities to feed my addiction here.


Best Regards,

MojoSlim


----------



## HobbyFarmer (Jan 9, 2013)

New member here! Hello.

Live in central MN, have a small farmstead. Looking to grow just a few plants to supply my own needs. Have found a lot of great advice and info so far on here, so hoping to grow first time this year, and contribute my experience and voice moving forward. Thanks.


----------



## jasmine131092 (Jan 9, 2013)

*

I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow.
..............................................................................
 2013 MERCEDES BENZ SL-CLASS 
​




*


----------



## transkie bones (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys hope we all having a gr8 day  hope to meet lots of growing buddy's here to guide me on this new adventure about to go on .
Enjoy ur day 
Cherrs transkie bones


----------



## GreatDane (Jan 10, 2013)

Greetings everyone, thought that I would say hi and check in. I joined last month and have been doing a lot of reading and learning. I have a few beans coming and will start my second grow shortly. I got one bag seed to germinate a couple of years ago and vegged it under a 400w MH and then switched to a HPS bulb for flowering. Alas, it was male. This time, I intend to start only 4 fems for myself and hope that it goes well. Pics and questions will be posted as I need to. Hopefully just pics of success, as most questions have been asked and answered. I look forward to learning from you all.


----------



## Soulmanifesting (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey all, newbie from NZ. Received some bag seed I'm starting out with. So much to learn/plan. Having so much fun already though...Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Blackmamba93 (Jan 12, 2013)

Greetings fellow cultivators and tokers, I just joined this forum and I posted a thread a couple minutes ago, glad to be a part of this group! 
Happy growing/smoking


----------



## Maxish124 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello, i will apologise if i may spell wrong and stuff, english is not my first language.
I am currently reading alot so i can learn about growing, i plan on getting a pc stealth grow going . So im just reading journals and guides while saving up some cash.
As i am becoming more interested in growing i feel that its not that much about the yield and i think growing and smoking ur own will be a great experiance.


----------



## beetlejuice76 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Everyone, just wanted to introduce myself and to say thanks for a really good forum/information centre, been out of the game for many years but have just set up a new room with 20 K2 cuttings, a lot of things have changed over the years and after boring my shop assistant with many questions I thought it best to find other means of answers, so here I am.
Look forward to speaking with you all.

BJ76


----------



## LoIQ2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Forum - Newbie here. Trolling, learning alot and recently courageous enough to even post a few questions. All postive here.

Question: What qualifies as a sticky thread/post and how does one create one?

Best to all.


----------



## RastaJosh (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey I'm Josh recently moved to Humboldt lookin' for friends and wanting to grow, etc.


----------



## PinkGorilla (Jan 15, 2013)

Update pic of my baby Ed let me know what you thinkj mane  take it easy bro....


----------



## yankeegreen (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello MJ enthusiasts! Long time voyeur, first time poster. Thank you for the education so far!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi newbs! I was once a newb and in some cases ill always be a newb lol. If there's anything i can help with let me know..anything with peat based mediums and organic tea's i have some knowledgebase to share. Above all welcome to riu. spread the love!


----------



## Buzzi785 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Im from NYC. Here to make some friends & learn how to grow.

Peace,
Buzzi785


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 16, 2013)

Blackmamba93 said:


> Greetings fellow cultivators and tokers, I just joined this forum and I posted a thread a couple minutes ago, glad to be a part of this group!
> Happy growing/smoking


greetings from london uk,glad to see you made the trip safely!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey all! I noticed this was a thread for noobs so here i am! Im kinda computer illiterate and i cant seem to figure out how to post up pics, make an album, or start new journals..im a long time grower and would like to start journals of the 4 grows i got going now...CottonCandy, Chemdawg, Critical Mass, & Blue Widow. Anyways, hello to all and im excited to join the community! biggup one love


----------



## buzzkillington (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,
Names David. Just getting started growing. Has anyone had any experience/help/ideas with using cyco platinum series nutes?


----------



## bluedreambaby (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey all! Been lurking for a while, finally have questions pressing enough to register and post lol. Look forward to getting to know ya'll!


----------



## Doomhammer69 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey all, im a new guy and yet been around along time.. ive done some out door growing over the years, now that the kids are all grown up Daddy is growing indooors. waiting on some seeds 10 afgani and 10 deeppurple , friend broguht me over a few Durban poision. i have 2 growing as we speak. the y jsut went under light 2 days ago. i have a medical card. and here in Colorado we are legal WOOT. well any way jsut saying Hi


----------



## mitkomemish (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey guys. Newbie here, of course need some advice. 

Currently growing some Lowryder 2 plants. Got the seeds from a friend. 150 watt hps, still waiting for them to show sex, they are 26 days old. The light is 20/4 on/off, stc 1000 keeps the things at 25 C degrees.

My problem is the following: 

Have to go on holidays for 12 days...what to do? Do not want to leave the whole setup, paranoiac that I will cause fire or something. My (self built) closet is near the gas tank. 

My possibilities are the following:

1. Get rid of them, do not fancy this.
2. Leave them in the house (under the roof window), 20 C degrees and some light. Will they stink up the whole house? 
3. Leave them in the greenhouse, in the backyard. Currently 1-10 C degrees. Kinda cold, but some light.

What would you do?????


Any help appreciated. 

I copy you a small story I read the other day, I thought this is the saint plant which helps me with my insomnia/back pain. Hope you like it.



The story of the poisonous plant. 


A group of people discover that a poisonous plant is growing in their backyard. They begin to panic, as they recognize that this is very dangerous. So they try to cut down the plant.


Another group of people arrive, and, realizing that the plant is dangerous, but that simply cutting it will not be sufficient since its roots remain to sprout anew, they throw hot ash or boiling water over the roots to prevent the plant from ever growing again.

The next group of people to appear on the scene are the shamans, and when they see this poison they are not alarmed; on the contrary, they are very pleased, since they have been looking for this particular poison. They know how to transform the poison into medicine rather than destroying it. 

Finally, a peacock lands, and dances with joy when it sees the poison. It immediately consumes the poisonous plant and turns it into beauty, the peacock owes its beauty to the fact that it eats a particular species of poisonous plant.


----------



## moorebass70 (Jan 18, 2013)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello room, I'm Rob although I have been successful in my version of horticulture, I have been failing at trying to load my pics and edit the albums. talk about something simple making one feel incompetent... UGH


----------



## Figong (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi folks, am here to add comedy, and share the knowledge I do have... which leans much more toward general horticulture than growing of cannabis (at this time) - Am a DIY-type person who likes to experiment, and can not wait to get set up in the thumb here and start hammering out genetics to see what creations come of it.


----------



## Astral Zoom (Jan 19, 2013)

Great to be back to riu. Life has veered me away and now a higher calling is saying, 

"dude, you were a great grower. And you were wayyy happier while farmin. Just saying never downgrade life always up dat shit".

I said.

"yes massa YYEEESSSS"


----------



## drios576 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello everyone. I started growing a month ago using some bagseed. I wanted to get a feel for growing before I decided to get some decent seeds. I have put these 2 plants through alot of stress making nubie mistakes like too much nutrients, over-watering, under-watering, crappy soil, burns, and high temps. These plants are still alive and doing good, or at least I hope they are. I'm still making mistakes and learning as I go. I never thought that this would be fun like a hobby, but growing is starting to grow on me....lol Anyway,
I was wondering if I should put these plants to flower now so I can get a feel for that stage? At this point Im not looking for max yield or anything, I just want to get a plant from seed to flower and the plant still be healthy.


----------



## VaporTrail (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I am new here been growing in soil for a long time. I am now going to try Hydro DWC is my choice of method, so will have a lot of questions. Really glad to have a site that will help me.


----------



## TheHighWay (Jan 21, 2013)

Good to be here fellow space travelers. I've been smoking for many years and have just started growing my own. I use a simple set up (budget style) but it supplies my needs. Best wishes to all. Hope to add just a little something to the forums along the way.


----------



## Jocky12 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you matth82003, you are the 1st friend of the new comers...


----------



## TerrenThingsUp (Jan 21, 2013)

Erg, so frustrating, i cant post anything other than a reply


----------



## TerrenThingsUp (Jan 21, 2013)

honestly id let them go for atleast another month man, they seem happy and they look good, but your new so take your time getting used to growing.
if you wait another month or so they will be that much bigger, stronger and if females produce nice buds.


----------



## growithl0ve (Jan 21, 2013)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hey everyone i'm new this site and also a first time grower. My friend started a plant and didn't like how it was looking so he gave it to me to take over.
It looks healthy BUTT!! it's just really STRETCHED out this is why im a lil worried lol and i think its flowering some how im so confused i dont know what to do???? I think its about 7-8 weeks old but i really don't knowits in soil in a pot. i did a little research i think he didn't leave it in vegetative stage long enough he said he would just put it outside in sunlight for 12 hours, and 12 hours of dark, 
and he would water it only when the soil is fully dry. He said he just germinated the seed and put it in a pot he doesn't know what soil he used so i have no idea what is in the soil =/
if anyone could just give me some helpful tips that would be great thanks! 


-One love, peace


----------



## stumpy125 (Jan 22, 2013)

hey guys new growing, my first grow from 3 seeds one plant remains due to grow space in the grow tent but i believe its coming along well at the moment its a beauty. Strain is Skunk 1# 
View attachment 2491716


----------



## cynicalbug (Jan 22, 2013)

hey all, newbie here. seems like a nice community hope to learn a lot!


----------



## buster5392 (Jan 22, 2013)

i have just gotten some auto flower lemon haze and i just purchased a 400 w hps should i start them under that and just turn it down to 250 w or start them with a florecent and if so how long and i read that the light cycle is up to me as long as it is over 18hrs on i was thinking 20/4


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 23, 2013)

_*Welcome Welcome To All.!!.*_


----------



## growgetter (Jan 23, 2013)

hi Peeps. i am currently a first time grower.and im in the 9th week..i have two LA Confidentials and 5 blues..heres some shots.any feed back or advice wud be welcome..i think for my first attempt im doin ok .


----------



## growgetter (Jan 23, 2013)

looking good  wat strains ??


----------



## CannabisGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello everybody new grower new user here greetings from ISRAEL


----------



## Scooby(Doobie) (Jan 23, 2013)

Another hello from Israel! enjoying all the reads, learning every day!


----------



## Herb Man (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been thinking and talking of setting up a grow room and decided that now is the time. 

Been reading up on the subject for some time and have finally taken the plunge. 

Bought my grow tent, one 4 foot 8 tube T5 Flo for veg stage and will mix the fluorescents with two 400w Duel Spectrum hps, which I am going to buy after much consideration. 

I was going to go with an all fluorescent set up (cheaper bills-electric) but after doing a lot of reading (that's how landed here) it seems that you can't beat the density/quantity of bud created the HPS or HID.

So I will be vegging with fluorescent and flowering with two 400w HPS + fluorescent combo.

This site has helped me a lot already so I'm going to join in and share my journey with you guys.

I've already started a video diary of the start up for the building of the tents, erecting lighting, germinating the seeds, it's all being documented.

I raise a toast, to a new voyage.


----------



## dankkid (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey whats up fam im new here, def trying to start growing indoors and have absolutely no idea where to start. I know i need flourescent bulbs and all that shit but ive read so many different things on how to grow and what to use and all that I just dont know what would give me the best dividends for me and i am not trying to sell alot but maybe enough for me to smoke and sell to a few people here and there just friends and family. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 24, 2013)

> It looks healthy


A light could help, no good on the shady porch. At this rate you will be lucky to harvest a number.


----------



## Herb Man (Jan 24, 2013)

dankkid said:


> Hey whats up fam im new here, def trying to start growing indoors and have absolutely no idea where to start. I know i need flourescent bulbs and all that shit but ive read so many different things on how to grow and what to use and all that I just dont know what would give me the best dividends for me and i am not trying to sell alot but maybe enough for me to smoke and sell to a few people here and there just friends and family. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.


Well, I guess your just gonna have to do what I did, read a lot, watch a lot of video tutorals figure out your budget and impliment your plan. If you buy a tent what size do you want?

What lights do you want use Flouro is cheaper to run, HPS gets you more crops (I'm gonna run both). 

What strain will you be growing? Does their typical yield match your expectations?

Soil or Hydro

Just some of the questions you should be asking yourself.


----------



## manny0812 (Jan 24, 2013)

this is my first time growing. would seeds that i got from a bag i had be good for growin?


----------



## heavydoobie (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm finally posting, been lurking a while, reading tons and finally got my first grow going! Call me heavy doobie, and as the name implies I prefer em on the heavy side when twisted up! Thanks for all you guys have already done for me with your contributions! Hope to be able to help others out as well now and in the future!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 25, 2013)

Ello there everybody. Relatively new to the site... Hope to teach what I know and learn what I don't.... I'd say my specialty cooking, making, oils, tinctures, extracts, etc...

hey! I'm gonna post this on 4:20!


----------



## growgetter (Jan 25, 2013)

sup dudes  . i am currently doing my first ever grow..im 9 weeks in..i have two LA Confidentials, and 5 blue cheese. all budding nicely under my 400w. (indoor). if i get a response to this thread i shall post some pix..would love to know wat u guys think..oh btw, im in the U.K.


----------



## kana (Jan 25, 2013)

growgetter said:


> sup dudes  . i am currently doing my first ever grow..im 9 weeks in..i have two LA Confidentials, and 5 blue cheese. all budding nicely under my 400w. (indoor). if i get a response to this thread i shall post some pix..would love to know wat u guys think..oh btw, im in the U.K.


Id like to see growgetter would be good to see some U.K stuff, check out my garden also in my signature


----------



## growgetter (Jan 25, 2013)

heres some pix. not the best quality pix due to hps lights.


----------



## kana (Jan 25, 2013)

growgetter said:


> heres some pix. not the best quality pix due to hps lights.View attachment 2496199View attachment 2496200


looking strong n healthy bro u should get some good bud! got urself a jungle there


----------



## growgetter (Jan 25, 2013)

sorry man, new to this thread stuff,lol. ur grow looks sweet  ,, heres some pix of mine .buds are bigger now..anyone know how to get desent pix without the stripes on my camera ?? View attachment 2496222View attachment 2496223


----------



## growgetter (Jan 25, 2013)

hahaha it is a jungle..Mixed blue n L.A.i had a spider mite attack afew weeks bk. but managed to pest spray those evil bastards  .. wudnt mind sampling ur pine kush


----------



## kana (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks man, ur gonna have some nice tasting weed soon i like both strains ur growing, and to get better pictures i either take it from above so the bulb dont effect the camera to much or just take them at night time when lights off


----------



## growgetter (Jan 25, 2013)

cool nice one mate.may i ask if u have ever delt wiv spider mite ?


----------



## qwe1233 (Jan 25, 2013)

Brand new, but not really new. I've been doing my research for almost a year and feel like giving a grow a try. Of course only for personal use.


----------



## Brushog (Jan 25, 2013)

Newbie here. Thanks for posting a lot of information on this site. I'm 2 weeks in and I'm sure I will have some questions. If I ccan post ssome pics I will let you all see if im doing this right.


----------



## Brushog (Jan 25, 2013)

Guessing my pic didn't work


----------



## growgetter (Jan 25, 2013)

hey brushog..anythin i can help with, give me a shout . im by no means an experienced grower tho .this is my first grow, but so far so good


----------



## Brushog (Jan 26, 2013)

Here they are after 2 weeks. Sorry for the upside down picture.


----------



## TaeTae1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi room I am a newbie in growing my seeds are still in the napkin on it's second day I did look at it an it's rooting, now um just to put out in the soil after that I'm not to sure of what happens next I have been reading but I still need help


----------



## TaeTae1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi room I am a newbie in growing my seeds are still in the napkin on it's second day I did look at it an it's rooting, now um just to put out in the soil after that I'm not to sure of what happens next I have been reading but I still need help


----------



## greenthumb801 (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad to have found this forum has def. Been a big help in my first grow. Have some Herojuana Kush seeds for my attempt. But only 1/3 have sprouted and the other 2 are just chilling. Def have high hopes!! Greenthumb801 up in the house


----------



## drugSNIFFINGdawg420 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey everyone new to the site and its better and GC


----------



## Skaster (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm a noob and about a week ago i planted 3 royal queen special kush 1 in 9 l pots(indoors) with Guano soil. I've been reading a lot of different opinions on how to use Bio Bizz Grow and Bloom with Guano ... since I didn't really manage to find any good suggestions, I was hopping someone could give me boost in my knowledge !  Thanks.


----------



## tony5haw1988 (Jan 29, 2013)

i have just made myself a small grow cupboard and want to start a journal but i cant make any new threads?


----------



## growgetter (Jan 29, 2013)

lookin nice mate  wat strain again ??


----------



## dankkid (Jan 29, 2013)

I did this a little backwards BUT regardless I am very new here and to growing in general I will be starting my grow in probably 2 months time that give me plenty of time to creep through here and troll everyones posts and give everyone bad information...wait im quoting bmeat now....anyways I have seen some really interesting threads already and some of the videos and pictures really gave me alot of information. some very basic information about my grow I am growing 6 sweet island seeds I have about 50 or so just kept taking them back from people with the intentions of planting but never got around to it till now. I am going to be starting with soil and will have enough lighting to handle the entire grow process, I just need to pick up the soil I want to use (any input on that would be awesome) and a few other things. so if anyone wants to piggyback on my grow I would be more than happy to send you some of the finished product lol assuming that it goes well


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 30, 2013)

Why cant I start a journal or send pm's? I looked around and noticed other new users where able to start a journal right on their first post?
Is there a setting im missing? Any mods able to tell me why my account has restrictions?


----------



## Bondutch (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey! New to the site, have been reading through loads of post got cab built, received fans today  looking to sow with in the month! No idea what yet though. Any suggestions for a strain that's quite resilient?
bondutch


----------



## cannaisseur1981 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey everyone! im a noob and i have a closet im building and the dimensionsare 2ftx6ft what light set up and grow set up would u guys reccommend for 6 plants?


----------



## the destroyer (Jan 30, 2013)

^ I'm looking to do the same -- Just using the closet as a veg room and a small tent for budding. Goodluck


----------



## CannAssist (Jan 31, 2013)

Bondutch
Look into Mandala strains, great grows both indoors and out. Good pricing...
CA


----------



## longman (Jan 31, 2013)

Cool. I'd like to hear how all those turn out. Please post updates.


----------



## UnrepentantRogue (Feb 2, 2013)

Howdy from rural Missouri, along the 40th parallel. 2013 will be my first grow. I'm planning to conceal 2 to 5 plants in my vegetable garden. In years past I've let horseweeds grow up and them buggers get 8 foot plus, so that provides some screen. And I'll grow some corn varieties that reach 7 foot. To round out the screen I'll grow some giant sunflowers and some that branch out. Not getting caught is priority one! I'm in a town of < 100 people with neighbors 100 feet away. I THINK they're cool, but trust only myself. Budget is consideration #2. I can't afford a $150 indoor lighting setup. I'd been thinking autoflowers. I can live with the lower yield. I don't need top notch weed - 99% of my smoking was in the early 1980's so that is my standard of comparison. A strain that is good for pain (for my wife) and sleep (both of us) would be good. But I like the idea of the cerebral high of sativas, only from what I read. In the early 80's in my small town weed was just weed. I'm no connoisseur. I don't care about taste. So, I'm leaning away from autoflowers. Seeds costing what they do, I want to be able to clone and go way on back in the woods to plant the clones. My present leanings are for an indica or indica dominant cross that won't exceed 4 feet tall. These will get planted late. My concealment crops have to attain some height. I'm here to ask for variety names that are suited to my climate. Missouri is not predictable. Mid to late June we can count on high humidity. In July it can rain a lot or none at all. August is usually pretty dry and hot. Some summers we seldom break 90F, but we can have several days running that exceed 100. I'll baby the garden grown plants, but seldom visit the woodsy ones. If I get 2 oz of decent smoke I'll be pleased and anything more is just gravy. Can I really order seeds online and not raise eyebrows?


----------



## MrKringle (Feb 2, 2013)

well, I will certainly let you know. put my order in four days ago. my order history says, DISPATCHED. so, wish me luck.


----------



## bobbyturtle (Feb 3, 2013)

tony5haw1988 said:


> i have just made myself a small grow cupboard and want to start a journal but i cant make any new threads?


its a bit difficult trying to add some stuff here,i think you need to look more at the pages,it helps if ur not too wasted! i tried making a journal and gave up after a while.


----------



## bobbyturtle (Feb 3, 2013)

Brushog said:


> View attachment 2497468Here they are after 2 weeks. Sorry for the upside down picture.


looking good,whats ur set up?


----------



## Rosanna (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello all! Hope this finds you well. 
We have finally decided to grow our own medicine, so we are looking at the Dual Spectrum II Bubbleponics® Complete Kit as our starter. The reviews look pretty decent (as long as the directions are followed and CLEAN everything first).

I will share photos of the progression. May pick up some clones to get a little jump start.

Really appreciate this forum.

Thank you,
~Rosanna


----------



## newcultivator (Feb 4, 2013)

This is the first post of an updated log I will be continuing for my personal documentation.These lovely ladies are 4 weeks old and in impeccable health.

I will post every 14 days.

Also, my avatar was one of my cola's from my "Pandora's Box" strain last go around.


----------



## RedEyed NattyDread (Feb 4, 2013)

check out my thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/621289-when-transplant.html


----------



## prosperian (Feb 4, 2013)

This is my first grow and posting. I have 2) AK47 and 2) Pineapple Express at 4 week bloom. Using organic soil and Roots Organics in 3 gal containers. It's in my 2X4 ft closet, w 400w HPS, and cool tube hood. I am enjoying every aspect of this experience. Especially all the learning. 

View attachment 2511322


----------



## bobbyturtle (Feb 4, 2013)

prosperian said:


> This is my first grow and posting. I have 2) AK47 and 2) Pineapple Express at 4 week bloom. Using organic soil and Roots Organics in 3 gal containers. It's in my 2X4 ft closet, w 400w HPS, and cool tube hood. I am enjoying every aspect of this experience. Especially all the learning.
> 
> View attachment 2511322 View attachment 2511327


looking good,keep it simple for ur 1st grow,i too have a couple of ak 4 weeks in bloom in a scrog and they are big ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## bobbyturtle (Feb 4, 2013)

manny0812 said:


> this is my first time growing. would seeds that i got from a bag i had be good for growin?


no i wouldnt waste time,you may end up with something good but time is important and you would waste alot of itgetting a good plant,my friend used old seeds from a bag and from 20 or so he ended up with 1 femail,the smoke was ok in the end but he hadnt a clue what variety he was smoking.much better to buy seeds online or get a clone from a friend.good luck


----------



## flyprincekhalil (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Im 19, Live in US and I am buying a complete grow tent in two days. I am interested in growing weed but is new to this and need help can somebody help me out? Pm Me


----------



## Rosanna (Feb 5, 2013)

The space is ready and the order for the system has been placed.

67" x 44" x 24"


----------



## Rosanna (Feb 5, 2013)

They are quite lovely. Really impressed with how organised your set up is. Great work!


----------



## sweetb (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi... I'm new here, looking for advice on keeping my yield the same every time. I started using marijuana for back pain after I realized I couldn't take pills and function. When I smoke in the morning, it completely kills the lower back pain and relieves the stiffness. I decided it is safer to grow for myself than to look elsewhere for my medicine. The first time I harvested, I was thrilled with a 4oz dry-yield each. It has slowly diminished with each harvest. This is a problem. With the 12 plant limit, I cannot keep my supply running. I started with clones, which I have cloned twice since. I did veg with 600 watt MH the first time. I switched to flourescents because of the increase in electricity when I started flowering. Could this be why? I also wonder is using the same 1000 watt dual-arc bulbs for all three grows could cause a reduction in yield? Do I need to replace the bulbs more often? I am thinking of changing to 600 watt HPS for flowering since I have a switchable ballast. Would that be a smart move in the position I'm already in? Any help would be great


----------



## Rosanna (Feb 6, 2013)

I've sent "support" questions asking the same thing a couple days ago, but no reply. Created an album, but there's no option to add photos and no access to many features. I didn't see, in the FAQ, that there was a probation period or minimum post...

Didn't see any setting issues that would restrict us from access.

Please let us know if you figure it out. 
Good luck!


----------



## NeedGreenTumb (Feb 7, 2013)

hello awesome people  I am a first time grower and am in sheer PANIC!!!! found a bunch of nanners and am now going crazy, a day b4 yesterday I had no idea that nanners existed and now my whole crop is in jeopardy, any ANY ANNNYYYYYY help would be so appreciated!!!!


----------



## NeedGreenTumb (Feb 7, 2013)

hello awesome people  I am a first time grower and am in sheer PANIC!!!! found a bunch of nanners and am now going crazy, a day b4 yesterday I had no idea that nanners existed and now my whole crop is in jeopardy, any ANY ANNNYYYYYY help would be so appreciated!!!!
P/S I have never used forums b4 ( dont ask how this happened in 2013 ) please bear with me as I make idiotic mistakes of posting stuff already posted and etc  
thank you all for your lovely patience and great advice


----------



## PinkGorilla (Feb 7, 2013)

Time has come to harvest my first grow I think I have done quite well. Thanks to all those who helped specially Big Ed "Your A Legend".....

Anyway pics below of my babies...... PEACE


----------



## bigedbowman (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks nice bro, looks like a good 1/2 oz when dried, good job man. I will say this though, that if you would've veg'd for maybe 3 months or longer 
the yield would be much more. Good job at the TLC, of the plant. It looks like high quality goods bro. If you give it more CO2 the trich's would be much more
in number. Keep up the good work bro, who knows what you may be doing 5yrs from know lol.


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Feb 8, 2013)

sounds good to me


----------



## newbuder420 (Feb 8, 2013)

i have one plant i bought a GE 120 wtt plant light is this ok to use for buding i really dont have anymore money im just trying this out to see how it works


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 8, 2013)

even tho this is in the "Introduce yourself" thread i thought this would be a good place to put it also...i just HAD to say I LOVE YOU GUYS! ya'll are a blast! you make me laugh when i really need one! i hold my breath when i start a topic on RIU cause my hubby says "babe...they might not "get" you!" LMAO it just don't seem to matter here! The Growery, dannyboy602, hotrodharley, Bakatare666 and several others you guys rock when you take the time to help a newbie out...i just learned to rep and that's where i'm sending them cause ya'll some patient mother fuckers! LOL OregonKush...thanks for putting my poop thread to rest! HA HA! but FinShaggy...you still da scoop on poop! and i loved flightschool's pic of Mr. Hanky! i copied that one! Trolling....thank you for Jibber Jabber! I love how these threads take a life of their own! FlamingPie....i bet you could go toe to toe with me on just about any subject! Love it! I'm in the 40ish range (LOL) all 4 my babies growd up and got that empty nest...smokin since i was 12 and living in Fort Collins...so MAD i missed legalization in CO! lived coast to coast and everywhere inbetween now out in the middle of nowhere with my lab (JoAnn Jett) and chiuaua Roscoe to keep me company while hubby does what he does! Growing was an Idea my good friend Mr.HighGuy planted and i'm loving this hobby...and thanks to this site and all of you i am only 2 weeks away from what i will call a successful first harvest! SO COOL! btw...Ricky Gerveis is so funny but Karl is seriously my FAVORITE idiot! and Nicki Menage (spelling?) is taking this American Idol WAY too serious! Jonny Lee Miller is TRULY an excellent Sherlock Holmes...and i don't care what ANYONE says...Mark Harmon is still HOT!!!! 

PEACE! D


----------



## gexton (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey I m new and why i don't make anypost please tell me how to aprove account


----------



## 420dj (Feb 8, 2013)

What up Roll It up peeps Im new, been lurking for a bit and started an all LED grow in dec just started to put it all up if you wanna check my shiz out! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/622744-ds-350-xml-10w-cree.html


----------



## tonelocc93 (Feb 8, 2013)

i just started an acc, and i love this website already !


----------



## bobbyturtle (Feb 9, 2013)

Rosanna said:


> The space is ready and the order for the system has been placed.
> View attachment 2512539
> 67" x 44" x 24"


nice little cupboard you have there,how do you plan to use it,what method will you be using?


----------



## hi2 (Feb 10, 2013)

warlock pic's of my small indoor grow room 1x400watt mh plus a 1x 150 hps light 5 weeks in to flower stage mmmmm good!


----------



## hi2 (Feb 10, 2013)

harvest time Christmas time ya warlock man was it good


----------



## youno93 (Feb 10, 2013)

Whats up growers, im new to this. i have my vary 1st grow in my closet, my closet is some what spashus. i have 2 plants growing of some high grade reggy/bag seeds. im a week/half in to it, trying to learn some new things... smoke on peoples :}


----------



## Dreammaster (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place for the introduction, but here it goes.

I'm Dreammaster, I am in the mediterranean and I grow for personal use only.

I've been growing outdoor, but in the last years I've only been growing indoor.

Peace!


----------



## POP M (Feb 11, 2013)

I am new to the forums... Hi everyone!


----------



## Younome (Feb 11, 2013)

Yo just wanted to say hi let you all no I'm here. I'm running 2 plants in ffof ATM and a few in dwc. I have them all in flower under a mix of cfls 756 total watts yea I no but I must say it is working well. I started them 12/12 after 13 days of veg from sprout I'm pulling around 45-50 g a plant in 58-62 days from germ. I use the paper towel method and when I go into soil or rock qub I always but rut in and leave the sprouting seed just on top so it's already out of medium in 2/3 days it's open and smiling up at me. I no 13 days isn't a long veg but I ran a few at 3 weeks and in like 80 so days only got around 65 g a plant so saved the extra time and only lose 10 g. I'm sure if I would spend some green and get me a good light I could dbl what I'm pulling per plant. Maybe someday. My setup is in a 4x6x8 area painted the walls white and the floor. Got a home made hood holding like 440 watts of light with the rest just hanging around just invade I need to get under some leaves. Well now younome! Ttyl


----------



## maxhrdkor (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Im Maxx was looking up some problems one day and came across you web page. Started reading what i could without a Reg i found it quit helpfull so from time to time i found myself coming back to this same sight for answers to other questions, im into my 9th grow but im still a noob. I lurn new things everyday, something diffrent somebody is trying, some new grow media or cem/noot and i found that most the time people overthink there grows... But having said that there is alot to be lurned on the web sight and im glad to be part of it hope to me some of you soon take care and Thanks!!


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Feb 12, 2013)

*




I love growing, I am a 20 year vet. Made my living in the industry anyone need help just shoot me a msg *


----------



## scar3face (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all, I'm an Aussie, looking to build my first grow room in one of my spare bedrooms. Complete n00b, but I suppose we all were once upon a time.


----------



## danny211204 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi there people am danny211204 am from uk, when am bk from amsterdam in may am startin my first grow so will be on here alot askin probably sill newbie questions sorry in advance.peace


----------



## stonecold48 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hiall, just got all signed in ,collecting parts for the frist ever hydro setup and seedlings, got nuts ,,,flora grow , flora mirco, florabloom , using a new 5 gallon tub black in color ,aqua fish tank pump, tubing ,airstone , 3.75 baskets , coco tek. only wanna plant two seedlings female of course , for lighting what size to start up with , also got PH up& down .should there be nething else i need?


----------



## jad0086 (Feb 14, 2013)

hi guys first time grower and first time ever to post on the forums so just wanted to introduce myself.
deep water culture setup 400 watt metal halide and hps
please have a look at my thread and photos oin the thread and let me know how im going please !


----------



## jad0086 (Feb 14, 2013)

stonecold48 said:


> Hiall, just got all signed in ,collecting parts for the frist ever hydro setup and seedlings, got nuts ,,,flora grow , flora mirco, florabloom , using a new 5 gallon tub black in color ,aqua fish tank pump, tubing ,airstone , 3.75 baskets , coco tek. only wanna plant two seedlings female of course , for lighting what size to start up with , also got PH up& down .should there be nething else i need?


hey hows it going im new here also tryna get heard so what i have to ask you is what is your budget for lighting before anything 
second of all will climate control be an issue becuase if you are going to be running hps or metal halide lights they emit alot of heat 
i would personally sprout the seedlings in the rockwool when they are old enough to be put under a light get a CFL globe that will keep them happy for 2 weeks if you decide to get a metal halide lamp afterwards you can have you plants a nice distance away from the light about 30-40 centimetres and set the time to your desired setting i prefer 18-6 for veg and obviously 12-12 for flowering, keep p.h between 5.5-6.0 but no higher or lower and always make sure you are topping up your plants when needed so i would also sujjest you go out and buy a PPM metre and a P.h metre , also a fan would be good for ventilation , this all comes down to the grow space you have available and financial rescources feel free to ask anything else


----------



## Statutory Ape (Feb 15, 2013)

Here to learn how to setup my first grow. Going to try 12 plants with bubbleponics and LED lighting. So much info here!


----------



## Rain Dancer (Feb 16, 2013)

Greetings fellow Earth residents and Aunt Mary relatives!
I'm fairly new to the growing process though I have had a little bit of experience here and there over the years from friends and family that were growing and let me see their plants, do a little watering ect but I've gotten a few things together and I plan on giving it a go.

If you have a little experience then you have more than me so please swing by my new thread where I plan on keeping up with at least weekly postings hopefully w/ pictures and give me a little advice- I would really appreciate it.

Grow Journal-
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/625301-first-time-gods-gift.html#post8692720


----------



## DonRaul (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the Welcome Matth82003. It really is my first time doing, hope not to step on any toes. Seems like a BIG place here.


----------



## cushmasternewbie (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm a newbie but have done much research I'm almost at point to start buying stuff to get tent going I got plenty different seeds just missing a good blueberry x sumthin


----------



## blackmedicine (Feb 17, 2013)

been growing for years,mainly dutch strains, gonna do sum american strais soon,and jointhe yank dank club. here to learn and share. the pic is one of the only surviving pix of a bud ive grown myself. smoked lovely, heavey stone, sky walker(mazer x blueberry)


----------



## 91GT347 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey all. My name is Mark. Been lurking, and reading for a long time. Finally decided to join in. Looking forward to speaking to and learning from y'all, and hopefully being able to help some of you as well.


----------



## Driver82 (Feb 18, 2013)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


how do i get started being that im new.wanna get a few plants going.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 18, 2013)

To all new growers and members - my first piece of advice and one I fall back on often - KISS! And I DO mean that.

To start you need just a few things.

A seed

Some dirt

Something to put the dirt in so you can put your seed in it

A source of light

TAP WATER!!!!!!!!!

Do NOT get caught up in the nutrient game BS. Pot can grow to completion without any of it in most cases. It might not be the best but it can make it. Over-fertilize and end up with crap!!! Read the above repeatedly.

KISS


----------



## 91GT347 (Feb 18, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> To all new growers and members - my first piece of advice and one I fall back on often - KISS! And I DO mean that.
> 
> To start you need just a few things.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Probably best to start with 1/4 of what directions say, and adjust from there.


----------



## Zellmet (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi, I joined a couple of days ago &#9472; a grower since '74, I've been busted just twice!
(Stash-seeds were 'all things to all men' back then . . . )
Being busted for grow-rooms in Ireland is a fairly tame affair but when *they* do leave, plants, cuttings and stash go too!
'First time I hada modified balance-scale from Edmund Scientific . . . it wouldn't work properly for ziplocks without the mod. and I managed to rip it off the scale in full view of a cop &#9472; never saw the scales again and there was no mention of it in court!
On my second brush, a few years later, a female cop found my beloved little tanita and promptly slipped it back into its drawer . . .
I got fined both times but it could'a been worse!

Growing stash-seeds was a hit-'n-miss affair and I often got shitty Indicas from what was otherwise good smoke!
I got great sativas too &#9472; flowers that'd run like fuck but I'd get *high* as opposed to just being fucked up.
I have eight (indifferent skunk) in veg right now; two are autos and I hate the fact that they have Rude genetics and they dilute the hit!
The rest are slim leaved but that fucking Afghani stink is still there!
Jeeez . . . I gott'a get the old skool sativas with the horizontal branching habit and the delicate leaves!
Back in '74 all I had for instruction was a small booklet by Frank and Rosenthal and IIRC, the word "Indica" wasn't even mentioned . . .
Anyhoo, I like the forum, thread-rich though it is!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello all,

I ought to introduce myself. 

I am a Trusted Cultivator of Fungus, but a novice at growing smoke.

I grew crap plants from mexi bag seed decades ago, but only one plant,
grown by my brother really, in the middle of a pine tree on my parents place,
ever showed the way.

Recently I got tired of friends posting photos of the nauge, and decided to 
get a tent and give it a whirl. I grew Autos (Sweet Tooth, Low Girl, and
BioDiesel Mass) to completion with success and am now growing a small
SOG of AK-47s and Somangos.

I look forward to where I can help others to the degree that I am being helped now.

Take care,

JD

P.S. I would benefit from a "protocol thread". If I am missing opportunities
to recognize when I am helped, or some other nicety, then I should be pissed. :0)


----------



## TheGreenGoblin88 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all, new grower here. Thinking after lot of research of starting drip hydro setup. Gonna be starting a thread as I have some pretty specific challenges to overcome, looking for a lil tutelage. Managed to get hold of some ghost train haze and Thc bomb. Looking for max potency over yield. Any tips would be welcome cheers.

The goblin.

by drip I mean DWC.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Feb 22, 2013)

Whats good goblin? never heard of the ghost train but ive been growing the thc bomb for 4 generations and this plant is the shit. low height, good yeilds, but really really potent, and taste like lemons. also if your looking for potency and are confined by spacial issues try an indica like Afghan Kush or the Hog. happy growing!


----------



## TheGreenGoblin88 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thx toasted, nice to hear I'm on to a winner. Will look in to Afg kush and Hog, also def look up ghost train #1, early strains were reported and I think in fact tested to have highest thc content found yet, around 25%. Train haze is a cross between that line and Neville's wreck. Hoping to eventual see if I can cross the bomb and this to produce a smaller plant with high yield and just chronic potency, we'll see how I go.


----------



## bestingame (Feb 23, 2013)

im new to this page and i would like to meet people who knows about hydroponics and organic fertilizers!!! hit me up if you need to know any information!!! internet now in days teachs you everything you need to knoww about anything!!


----------



## Bunson (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys n girls  

Complete newb checking in, first post inc! 

Going to do some reading up, I'm just here to learn a little and perhaps embark on a very small, very personal plant. 

Thanks for having me and for the info hub!

-Bun-


----------



## Chiefaoz (Feb 23, 2013)

I need help my MK grown under 2 13w cfls seems to be at a hult..Im new here nd don't kno how to post pics so tht would b helpful as well


----------



## fillmein90 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey im new to this Thred, Im planning on starting a plant or two but need a few pointers. I am a Bisexual woman and a step mom to two wonderful kids. I'm currently looking for imput on the best seeds to grow for the most yield


----------



## JoeK99 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello all

Brand new to the forums and growing. This is my first post and my first try at growing. I am having some trouble getting seedlings going. I'll try to find the right forum for my questions.


----------



## DWCBobby (Feb 24, 2013)

Howdy Sticky  and everyone else,
I just wanted to say I look forward to learning from and getting to know all the members and i hope to make some friendships with local enthusiasts.
I am new to growing as far as the system I am using DWC and LED so my first grow has been rocky but informative and fun as well..


----------



## kfwthd07 (Feb 24, 2013)

XD love this forum. Everyone on here has been very helpful and to my surprise not rude about things. Seems like any other site I've been on people have thought that new people don't need to be there.


----------



## hairbear (Feb 25, 2013)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


have been a lover of the smoke more than half my life and as ya no u see the world as it is,all the gorey and all the crap.


----------



## Naomi22 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello all, 
I am a new member here, am starting my second grow. Including some much needed improvements. We upgraded from CFL's to a 400w HPS and are looking to see what kind of fan we would need in a room that is only 50 cubic feet. any suggestions? We are trying to hook up ducting and get the fan to somehow work in that. Is a 6 inch, 250 cfm fan okay?


----------



## mrthemanweed420 (Feb 25, 2013)

hello, everybody first post im a stoner and proud so looking for some other stoner freinds so just add MEEEE!


----------



## GreedsWorld (Feb 26, 2013)

hey, my name is Greed, and im 23 from ohio. ive been an avid smoker or the past 10 years and have just ventured into growing my own. ive come here to get advise, help, and a tutorial on growing DWC Autoflower indoors in my 3x3x10 closet. (it has a light socket built in with switch on outside.) im hoping to start soon when i figure out what equipment i need. 
#ThisIsGreedsWorld


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 27, 2013)

> it me up if you need to know any information!!! internet now in days teachs you everything you need to knoww about anything!!


Yes but it doesn't teach experience. Your success as a grower will be due to exp not some grow guide on the net.


----------



## stone1977 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello new here. OK I built a 9 socket cfl if I put ys in then it will be 18 bulbs. My space is 5x3 with 7 ft ceiling. Oh ya bulbs 100 Watts each (26watts). Can I grow 15 plants in this size room? How do I upload pics?


----------



## Fifegrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi , I'm on my second grow , and aving a few problems , 1st I'm vegging with 2 -125 cfl for 7 week then putting into flower , I've got a 600 and a 400 watt hps in there , I'm using canna a b in veg (leftovers) and sensi bloom a b ,big bud ,overdrive and b52 , my buds seem very leafy compared to my 1st grow which was vegged under hps , I don't fink it's the strain as I got it off a pal and is buds were nice n dence my just look shite , please help


----------



## KRrack (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey there everyone! Just about ready to start my FIRST GROW! VERY excited, but very nervous. Ive ordered 2 seeds (fail proof, only need one) of Polar Express, i got this strain because im going to need to be very stealthy in this grow,and that it has a neutral smell. I should also mention that my strain is that of autoflowering. Things that I have right now include : nothing.

I am planning however this friday on payday to acquire Soil, which ive learned needs to be loose and airy, with light nutrients in the soil, since i am using an auto. I am also thnking FOUR CFL lights for this grow. I currently have a big bin,its not rubbermaid, but about the size of one of those more common ones. This is where i want to put my plant which will be in a pot inside the bin obviously. This is my first grow so any tips on set up or lights, soil, everything id like to be able to learn before my seeds arrive and I start teh exciting journey of growing my own plant! Thanks guys!


----------



## smerft85 (Feb 28, 2013)

whats up everyone, looked at the site several times and decided, hey why not just join! well, long story short, in the process of my first grow since high school and trying to hide the shwag plant in the closet lol. come late march ill be planting something right outside my window and just letting it do what it wants, im in colorado and laws just made things a little less discreet, loving life here in colorful colorado. i now have a mystery indica and a banana kush going into early bloom because of a spider mite attack, plants still look healthy, but skimpy, just going to cut my losses and see what they do. happy growing and glad to be here!


----------



## TheWalkingHead (Feb 28, 2013)

hello rollituppers. look foward to gathering and sharing as much info as possible. knowledge is key


----------



## nodollaz (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi from the uk 
4wks into my first attempt.. an nft gt205 stealth cabinet. 1 afghan skunk and 1 purple haze (which has some drooping lower leaves and light brown marks so I'm gonna be a searching lol.
Wish me luck.


----------



## DaddyDayCare (Feb 28, 2013)

So I've been on this site a few days now.  After interacting with a small number of other members and reading numerous diff threads. I'll say this ...... Members who remain sincere and genuine, is what gives this site merit!  That being said, my experience has been informative at best.  Though I'm not sure what to make of the members who flex their muscle (knowledge & skill) as if giving the best advice is a competion or the random coments that just have no relevence.  My advice to other new members, specifically beginers, is take it all in and so long as you have a basic knowledge of growing, you will be able to weed out what info best suites your needs as every1 has their "own way"  

Good Luck to all.....


----------



## nick88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, and welcome to RIU.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi from PDX, I joined the site last June trying to get some knowledge for my first outdoor grow, after things took off and I thought I had a handle on things I stopped coming through. I should have stayed a little bit longer or read the worm thread before I left, cause it turned into a disaster. 38 plants infested and weeks of harvesting picking through every bud, it was not a fun harvest time, not to mention about a 3-4 weeks early. All in the past, and now gathering info for the indoor gro. Thanks to all that contribute their knowledge to the forum as it has helped me along the way.Hoping to become more active.Maybe post some pics if any one is interested.


----------



## trialnerror (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all from the uk. Been hanging around for a while so thought it was time I said hello.


----------



## POL01 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, I am a newbie here. We recently started a worm farm using African Nightcrawlers. Started in less than a year ago with around 1500 worms and are now sitting at 64,000 worms. We produce high quality worm castings and also have a 150 gallon vortex tea brewer. Check us out on our facebook page. http://facebook.com/PositiveOrganicLiving or our website www.positiveorganicliving. We are located in Elkhart, IN


----------



## nickdaniel360 (Mar 4, 2013)

im recently gonna grow iv bought some fem seeds and im gonna use a tomato growing kit for my seeds an use it outside instead of indoors i dont havea light will it work?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2013)

I bet it will. ...bugs may find you, but that can happen indoors too.

I have not done this, so wait for other opinions.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## lizardking428 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey all, I'm on my second grow and have encountered some stunted growth in one of my flowering plants, she's 5 weeks into budding and compared to the other plant she has barely anything on her. I have a thread going, if anyone can take a look and respond and let me know that would rock!
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/630405-2-hybrid-plants-big-bang.html
good luck to everyone!


----------



## KatPaw (Mar 5, 2013)

_Hello All!!!! Been ghosting the forms gathering info! What a great source!! Cant wait to make friends and start going from newbie to pro!_


----------



## dermot65 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new in this forum. I know that forums are a good place to learn and interact with other people , so that People can share their experience with each other. I have read many threads of this forum which are really useful and full of information so I decided to join this community.


----------



## GoGoGadgetGanja (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all..I posted on the introduce yourself thread so im just gonna put it out there that i need friends/helpers so feel free to add me 
Happy Growin!


----------



## ChronicinME (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello all from Southern Maine. I have been searching and reading the forums on this site for a few months and look foward to learning all I can about growing my own medicine


----------



## johnson78 (Mar 6, 2013)

just started my auto widow cheese. Growing in a 2x3x5 tent under a 400 watt hps. Its day 3 and they are poking thru the dirt already. Will get some pics soon.


----------



## smokerscough92 (Mar 6, 2013)

new member looking to start growing later this month should i or should i wait until april


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2013)

It sounds like you are thinking about growing outside.

Where abouts are you? (ah, joy-sey, love it, sorry about the storm)

If it is still cold, then you can always start inside and move 
out when the temps improve.

Well, welcome aboard.

JD


----------



## 36OhBuds (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey all! Long time lurker, excited to be a member now. Setting up my first indoor grow. Have a green card in WA, stoked!


----------



## sunteababyqueen (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi! Even though I'm bogged down by homework most of the time, it was suggested by a friend with access to a clone that I try my hand at growing. I know little to nothing about it, in all honesty. I've researched the vegetation cycles, but I don't understand exactly how they work. Would it be smarter for me to be growing them in large pots on my porch instead of the ground? I live in south eastern washington, a brutally dry place during the summer and bottom-of-a-lake kind of rocky soil. Is there a thread someone can point me to to REALLY introduce me to outdoor growing? 

Thank you!!
Chelsi


----------



## rbpchicago (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Group! Growing my own is a ways off, maybe start with kitchen herbs. But is there a dictionary of cannabis and cannabis culture terms? Thanks, rbpchicago


----------



## Javadog (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, please do post it what you find.

It is hilarious when the old heads start to talk:

Oh, my DTI is shredding faster than my OBO, but slower than my TYR.

How about "404"? :0)

What is worse if that modern browsers have done away with the <TITLE> bar
and so the subject of the thread, where the acronyms for the breeds discussed,
and which would be visible at the top of the browser window, is not there to help.

As to my best answer for your question, I think that Cervantes "Bible" is
one of the best single resources.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## stormlady (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all new here from Canada east coast just checking things out looks like I can learn lots here cheers


----------



## Gramaw (Mar 8, 2013)

New to this site, and new to herbal grow, but not new to gardening. (SWF, 4th decade of life, typically considered attractive, employed in a legal profession, currently raising my newborn granddaughter -- thus the name "Gramaw".) I'm a strong believer in medicinal marijuana, particularly for the treatment of chronic pain, and in the treatment of high-functioning autism (like Asperger's). It works SO much better than the loads of pharmaceuticals the doctors prescribe! Unfortunately, its too expensive for me, so here I am -- learning as I go. Looking forward to learning from those of you who are more experienced with this than am I, and sharing what bits I might be able to share along the way.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 8, 2013)

It works Gram. Get a tent, and read up. 

You might want to try some auto-flowering breeds to get started.

They are really cool in that they flower pretty much immediately, 
and are not sensitive to changes in light cycles (well, they will not
freak out like photo-period plants anyway)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello everyone..

I looked at a few other sites and chose this one to hang out at. I live in a legal state and hold a card. I smoke for pain and sleep. I have grown in the past and decided that with my need's I would like to do it again! I set up a nice little spot and got a seed wet. I have no idea what strain it is since it came from a friends plant over a year ago. I am going to pick up a few clones next time I visit my dispensary and see how things go. My plans are to grow 3 flowering plants at a time in a 2'x5' space that is 5.5' tall. Here is the current girl at 8 days of flowering. She is 14 inches tall and has had a rough life so far since this is my first go with EBB & FLO. Comments and criticism are always welcome.


----------



## chilibean (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi RIU Members! New grower for medicinal purposes and have soooo much to learn. I live in central/coastal Florida and would like to do vegetation/growth stage in pots on screened porch. Thinking the screening may cut down on pests but still allow the good ole natural sunshine/breeze. Guess they would have to come in for flowering stage in order to control light....or not? Any help appreciated. Also if temps drop in evening but stay well above freezing should they be brought in or left out to harden? 3 week old plants healthy, green, growing new leaves but seem a little leggy and only about 4" tall. Is that normal size for baby of 3 wks?


----------



## Ogdiggles (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello everybody I am going to try my hand at growing marijuana for the first time this summer. I will be growing in the northern colorado mountains (HOT during the day cold at night) I only want to grow for personnel use and for friends and family, anyways I just basically want to know a fairly easy and cheap guide to getting the best bud on a semi budget and first time grow. And it's outdoor of course. Also If possible I want to grow two indica dominant strains and two sativa dominant so if I could get a recommendation of two good plants for beginners.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 10, 2013)

giving rep i have read that you give rep by going in the top right hand corner of the post and there should be something like scales there but i do not see this is driving me crazy everyone ses it is so simple but i cant see it


----------



## Vick509509 (Mar 11, 2013)

whats up guys new to indoor grow having problems with a new aero setup. using r/o water n some sensi grow. yellowing drooping no growth.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2013)

Bummer. You should post some photos. 

There is a forum most appropriate for this situation.
(I use soil at this point)

Good luck!

JD


----------



## newbuder420 (Mar 11, 2013)

i have 3 26 wt cfl blubs co2 and am doing a 12/12 from seed when should my plant flower only for one plant


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2013)

co2? Do you have a sealed chamber? I have not tried this yet.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## mikewaz (Mar 11, 2013)

New grower. Did all kinds of research and find I am second guessing myself at every turn. I decided to go with Emily's garden. I know, mixed reviews. Now I find the amount of water is important and the garden may be too small. I picked up a 2x2 Maxlume 8 bulb light, cool whites, 24 watts each and 4 warm bulbs to switch when flowering time comes. (I wanted the 2x4 footer but was told I didn't need it) I found a seed I liked and ordered it, Hawaii Maui Waui. (had to go with a sativa! Don't like the Indica high) Outdoor strain but read it will be fine with a lower yield which is OK with me. Did my research about germinating and transplanting. Building a small area to handle it. Have the timer, the PH kit. I even have the seed sellers "how to grow Hawaii maui Waui", seed to harvest. Yet I don't want to screw up. For such a small set up the investment is like a 500 dollar deal. So...will that light be OK for six plants? Will Emily's garden work OK? Any info appreciated. Criticism is OK but it's too late to turn back now. Are my odds at success good? Any advice about the timer or fan?


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 11, 2013)

newbuder420 said:


> i have 3 26 wt cfl blubs co2 and am doing a 12/12 from seed when should my plant flower only for one plant





Javadog said:


> co2? Do you have a sealed chamber? I have not tried this yet.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JD





mikewaz said:


> New grower. Did all kinds of research and find I am second guessing myself at every turn. I decided to go with Emily's garden. I know, mixed reviews. Now I find the amount of water is important and the garden may be too small. I picked up a 2x2 Maxlume 8 bulb light, cool whites, 24 watts each and 4 warm bulbs to switch when flowering time comes. (I wanted the 2x4 footer but was told I didn't need it) I found a seed I liked and ordered it, Hawaii Maui Waui. (had to go with a sativa! Don't like the Indica high) Outdoor strain but read it will be fine with a lower yield which is OK with me. Did my research about germinating and transplanting. Building a small area to handle it. Have the timer, the PH kit. I even have the seed sellers "how to grow Hawaii maui Waui", seed to harvest. Yet I don't want to screw up. For such a small set up the investment is like a 500 dollar deal. So...will that light be OK for six plants? Will Emily's garden work OK? Any info appreciated. Criticism is OK but it's too late to turn back now. Are my odds at success good? Any advice about the timer or fan?


Yall would be better off going to those sub forums for help, this is just for introduction to say, "Hi, I'm a n00b and already addicted to growing"...lol...

To newbuder420, I don't recommend Co2, unless you know what ur doing, weed is a weed, lol, and it will flourish on it's own, come about 3-4 weeks then start 1/4 strenght NPK nutes, and don't over feed...water-water-feed..is best...good luck

To mikewaz, I don't recommend planting any beans you bought until you grow a bagseed or something, my seeds cost $20 a pc (free from friend for me) and that would be bad if it didn't do right..but good luck whatever you do..


----------



## benjay (Mar 11, 2013)

hey all im total new to forum life .i have a ? .i have my plant its flowering its got the cloudy trichomes im going to cut it rite at the bottom tonight for drying and hang the whole thing upside down some of the leaves have brown ends shall i cut these before drying or leave it .thanks hope it makes sense


----------



## *BUDS (Mar 12, 2013)

> the cloudy trichomes


It's not ready yet young fella.


----------



## *BUDS (Mar 12, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> giving rep i have read that you give rep by going in the top right hand corner of the post and there should be something like scales there but i do not see this is driving me crazy everyone ses it is so simple but i cant see it


Oh thats easy just click on the star under my name.


----------



## Bnm2010 (Mar 12, 2013)

Going to start my fisrt grow guys i live in il so cant realy get good seeds or clown so going to try to turn sum reggie into sum dank. Have a 200w cfl for veg ang 400hps for buding. Have a grow tent. What do you guys think need sum help its $70 a 8th over here fuck that lol..


----------



## newbuder420 (Mar 12, 2013)

i dont know what i am doing but i have been feeding it everytime i water should i stop or what


----------



## Callisto (Mar 13, 2013)

*Hello to all....i have grown things before but I am a total noob to growing Mary. Been doing lots of research about it and the info here is awesome. Looking forward to my grow. thanx *


----------



## whydoineedthis123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys, can't wait to start my first grow. Mine will be happening in a rented unit (apt or house not sure yet) and I'm debating which unit to rent. I've heard growing in a building is a lot riskier then growing in a rented house (IE basement apartment) and was hoping to get clarification in regards to that. Also as for what to buy whether I should simply buy a grow box or a tent is also for debate. If someone could get back to me it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

Please do click the "Forum" link above and peruse the list
of forums. Pick the forum that relates to your question,
and post it there. You will get quick, and focused, responses.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SMOKE 13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sup people? First time poster long time reader. i have a couple of grows under my belt but still looking to improve. my last grow got destroyed by thrips so im starting from scratch right now so basically im looking for a second opinion this go round thanks for reading any answers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## KINGSCOUNTY (Mar 14, 2013)

I am new to the site ... I am a patient in California ... There seems to be many functions that I cannot access ... I would like to start a journal this year, I figure this would be a good place to get help ...


----------



## justice211 (Mar 14, 2013)

hey everyone, 

new grower here, second time around on this site...
currently in PR


----------



## pavel420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello! Im very new to this site  
Yesterday I was watching a video on youtube and was very inspired. Always wanted to make my own grow room. Now is the perfect timing because I have a bedroom to spare. This is the video I was watching: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX2zqOQ-S2k
The room he is using is very like my own, unless mine is cleaner and a little bit bigger and different windows. 

But anyway! I have never grown weed before. Im thinking about order stuff from this site right here: http://www.hydroponics.eu
But Im not really shore of what I need. 
So, I just wonder If any of you would like you to be my "guru" in this process. Help me to follow up to ensure that everything goes as it should be?

Thank you so much, best regards
Pavel420


----------



## grateful jed (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey all! Getting ready for my first grow! Dresser style. Will be using sgrog method with cfls. Been doing a ton of research here. Lots of good stuff! Just decided first 2 plants will be Fruity Chronic Juice and Black Russian. Just got the package today!!! Christmas!! Lol. BR was a freebie and FCJ I have multiple seeds. Thanks to all here for posting and wish me luck! Will keep you updated.


----------



## Nrgnmotn (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey there yall. New to the site and growing. Been checkin out yalls forums for the past month or so and gained an imense amount of info here and thought that if i were gonna join a grow group this seems like some inteligent and informed grroup of folks. So...here i am.....doin science. hehe. Just started my firstgrow about a week ago and my babies seem to be doin well. doin a coco soilstyle grow. i will keep it posted and any input would be great


----------



## Doober85 (Mar 17, 2013)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello everyone I am new here and am dabbling in nine site dwc 400 watt my for veg and hps for flowering I am new to this so any help is greatly appreciated I am about three weeks in and have had some problems as to be expected nute burn and ph lockout to be exact I know have that under better control my ppm is running about 938 which from what I read is a bit high my ph is ranging from 6.2 to 6.9 I have to adjust daily is this normal? I am using xnutrients and grow medium is hydro ton pellets all ventilated lights and intake fan thanks a lot u guys have already thought me so much kudos to this forum Man U guys are all great


----------



## mr bubblegum (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all newbie here who's been getting lost on this site for the past hour lol anyhow hi


----------



## desertoasis (Mar 17, 2013)

I am new to this 'grow your own' stuff and have just finished making a grow box. I am now in the process of selecting seeds. In reading the reviews I have seen the terms 'Body High' and 'Cerebral High'. Can anyone define those for me? 

I am looking for a strain that will grow well in a 2'x2'x3'high box and produces what I would call a 'happy energetic' high. Something that would be good totake before a hike or bike ride. I want to avoid 'Couch Lock' . Does anyone have strain suggestions.

Thanks in advance for your time and help.


----------



## tap2600 (Mar 17, 2013)

desertoasis above asks a question I'm interested to see the first answer or a consensus thereof when it comes to strains. There are strain reviews here galore to spend some time delving into but, since he asked, I'm curious to see what jumps right out at people...
I believe I can answer the body high vs. cerebral high, myself, in that the cerebral high will be the more proverbial "mind expanding" strain that's more likely to give you your happy energetic high whereas the body high is probably closer to the couch lock you're looking to avoid. I smoked a small amount of something that temporarily made me reluctant to walk, the body buzz was so prevalent, but I wasn't particularly astounded by anything happening in my head (obviously profoundly physical). Conversely, I enjoy finding weed that opens creative flood gates but has me buzzing around my studio or shop.


----------



## mr bubblegum (Mar 18, 2013)

hi im a uk newbie ,constantly getting lost in the mind field of forums ha . has anyone had any experiences of growing with formula flora nues. (good or bad ) ?


----------



## mr bubblegum (Mar 18, 2013)

hi if your looking to avoid couch lock ,look for seeds with the sativa strain, these plants are a 'head high' ,were indica strains are a 'body high'. beware though sativa plants can grow quite tall , indica are relatively small and bushy. hope this helps


----------



## buddingcarl (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking on the forum for some time while I researched on grow rooms and grow boxes and now that I started setting up my first grow box and a ton of questions started appearing, I finally got up to register officially. Looking to have some great time here!


----------



## Imback707 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am new on here and just looking for a little help. I have been gone for awhile so I haven't had a garden in awhile and like everything there is always changes. So I have some experience but I was hoping to get a little help with a good nutrient plan because there is so many things that I have no clue what they do if anything


----------



## Quantum11 (Mar 18, 2013)

I a newbie. I used to grow outdoors semi-commercially. I will be moving indoors. I have a few questions. 

1. Are cuttings and seeds available in Colorado now that is has been legalized?

2. Could they be transmitted by car back to the midwest and survivie well?

Thanks.


----------



## iVeg (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys new to the site, have a 4 plant set up that i'm going to throw into flower in a couple days. I'm looking forward to throwing some pics up. Have a good day and remember to live lifted.


----------



## mitchy14 (Mar 19, 2013)

my plant is at 2nd wk of flower and its new growth leaves are bright yellow any ideas pls?


----------



## FreshToke (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello. I am new to the forum, and i really don't understand posting yet. anyway I'm relatively new to growing cannabis, and I would like to widen my knowledge of cannabis cultivation as well as general botany.

I have grown successfully one time, and i would say it was a bit hectic but i managed. 6 plants, 3 hydroponic and 3 soil.

I am currently growing one plant, and havent ran into any problems yet. Trying to set up a journel or somthin


----------



## xwelshblaksheepx (Mar 20, 2013)

*hi, how is every1, im kinda new to this , wel i sa y new , its not that i cannot for the life ov me get past the 6weeks stage and iv stupidly wasted ak47 g13 and loads more in learning process, ,cld ANYONE HELP im on a new one now and do not want to lose my baby , lol, x ,,, 1 thingi can think of today is wen do i know to start to change the light cycle its about 4weeks old now and 9inches, xand WHEN do i trim it ?thank u xfor ANYHELP XB*


----------



## xwelshblaksheepx (Mar 20, 2013)

*hi, how is every1, im kinda new to this , wel i sa y new , its not that i cannot for the life ov me get past the 6weeks stage and iv stupidly wasted ak47 g13 and loads more in learning process, ,cld ANYONE HELP im on a new one now and do not want to lose my baby , lol, x ,,, 1 thingi can think of today is wen do i know to start to change the light cycle its about 4weeks old now and 9inches, xand WHEN do i trim it ?thank u xfor ANYHELP XB*


----------



## Javadog (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey,

Please repost your question in one of the more specific forums.

The grow-studs are there to help.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## desertoasis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for your help. Intuitively, I would have thought just the opposite. That a body high would 'make your body want to get into action' and a cerebral high would make you 'sit and think' 

Anyway, thanks for your imput.


----------



## puckett27 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello all, I have just recently begun down the path of growing my own stash. I would like to post some pictures and get everyone's opinion of my grow to see if i'm heading down the right path. A brief description... I'm growing OG Triangles in a DWC Rubbermaid 15 gallon system. The picture I'm posting is two weeks into flowering with about a 7 week overall grow so far. I am just starting to see white hairs on the plants, with one in particular not showing any signs of sex yet. I would like to know any opinions you guys might have. I'm also using General Hydroponics nutrients... with three teaspoons per gallon every other feed. The other feed is normal water. Thanks.


----------



## bignugdoug (Mar 20, 2013)

Greeting everyone my name is doug i am a chill laid back dude that just loves gardening and the great outdoors. I'm new to the forum so if i ask a stupid question just let me know. well i hope to learn a lot from the community and thanks for having me


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Been reading anything and everything to help get a leg up on my first grow. Figured I ought to register, say hello and thank all the experienced growers here who share so much knowledge.

I've done quite a bit of outdoor growing with fruits and vegetables, so I've got that in my favor.  Hoping to experience a (relatively) painless and rewarding grow.

Joe


----------



## DutchRollins (Mar 20, 2013)

Whats up this is my second grow I am running a aeroflo 18 1000 watt and a full fox farms nutes decided to go big or nothing
7 heavy duty fruity
3 permafrost
5 gods treat and 3 unknowns


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 20, 2013)

Just wanna say hi to everyone! Very impressed by the members on this board and the wealth of knowledge they share - very cool! I mostly observe as I consider my advice to be sub par. My wife is very ill and I am learning to keep cost down on her meds by substituting MJ for pain control. I never smoked until age 36 and only have begun because my wife was taking a beating mentally feeling as if she was an outcast because of smoking MJ. I admit I was anti-cannabis and instead chose to drink for 15 years, I was truly close minded. I believe this drug has a place to those who need pain control, anxiety or appetite help, it's been amazing for all and less damaging than alcohol. Take care and God bless.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 20, 2013)

awesome site !


----------



## kamdo (Mar 21, 2013)

lots of awesome info on here


----------



## Sipdude (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey all!

Indeed a lot of great info here! Some I knew from other research on the net, but there's tons of great stuff here! I'm a first time grower although studied under others for years. Everyone tailors their methods to their situation and needs.

I'd like to start a grow journal here but for the life of me can't figure out how to do it. Does a moderator need to set permissions up for me??

If someone could let me know, that would be great!!

Be good everyone!! TIA

-Sipdude


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2013)

I have not set up a journal yet, but I believe that you can
just start one.

Have fun, and good luck!

JD


----------



## newcultivator (Mar 22, 2013)

icrease the nitrogen. also, could be to cold.


----------



## newcultivator (Mar 22, 2013)

mitchy14 said:


> my plant is at 2nd wk of flower and its new growth leaves are bright yellow any ideas pls?


Try increasing the nitrogen. Might be too cold.


----------



## munkskunk (Mar 22, 2013)

aryt dudes! brand new to this forum as of 10 mins ago =)

just ended week 3 flowering of ma 1st grow. got 30 cheesewreck on the go.. i know its a lot but i got offered loadsa cuttings so took. them why not?

got what i think is a decent filter (buddha smell stopper) but still getn a bit of aroma outside the gaff. 

just wanted to know if anyone has used ona gel or anythin similar as i was considerin it as an additional smell stopper but ive read pretty mixed reviews?

any feedback wld be much appreciated =)


----------



## Sipdude (Mar 22, 2013)

That's the thing. There's no way to start one (A journal). No button to click etc. Do you have to have so many posts or be a member for so long???

Help? Anyone?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2013)

Shoot...I just hang out in the Indoor Forum...sorry!


----------



## Sipdude (Mar 22, 2013)

It's OK. When I click on "My Rollitup" in the upper right corner I can then click on "Journal" but then if I try to do anything in that section I get the:

Sipdude, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: 

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Admins?? Any ideas?? Are there any admins that read these posts???


TIA

-Sipdude


----------



## Sipdude (Mar 22, 2013)

OK, I got my answers from a Moderator.

Now perhaps a proper intro is in order.

Hey fellow growers!

I plan on documenting my first indoor grow while the snow is still on the ground in most parts of the country. It will be an experience to say the least and I know I won't be alone with the hundreds... um, thousands of you fellow growers in the community to help, comment, advise, and cheer me along the process.

I plan on doing a very laid back first grow but one in which I will be doing my due dilligence on. It won't be anything fancy. White paint, CFLs and "beans" from a friends bag. My local Home Depot is the closest thing I have to a local Hydro shop although I have been to a real nice one not long ago. Wow you can sure spend a lot on a setup as with any hobby I suppose.

I look forward to chatting with some of you and sharing a great 1st experience here.

Cheers!

-SipDude


----------



## KuShPaKCroppers (Mar 22, 2013)

yep yep new to the site heard about frm fellow grower jus introducing myself...if i got questions ima post em...kushpackcropper im out!!


----------



## KuShPaKCroppers (Mar 23, 2013)

will i damage my roots by placing tomato cages in my 3gal pots..plants about 1.5 feet


----------



## KuShPaKCroppers (Mar 23, 2013)

will i damage my roots by placing tomato cages in my 3gal pots..plants about 1.5 feet


----------



## mirerich7 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys, name is Alexander, and I need A LOT of help -_- I have no idea whats going on with my babies, theyre in their 2nd week of in their vegetative stage and their leaves seem to be coloring out and and slowly drying. I figured I gave them too much nutrients so what I did was flushed them out and ran straight on water, so far this is the 2nd day and I havent seen any improvements. 2 of the four that I started on died already. other 2 are still strong and growing but the leaves are slightly coloring and drying already too.
This is what I'm running on
DWC Water farm bubbleponics
nutes are floranova-gro
ph level for water has to be lowered everyday which also I question
and the light theyre running on is on cfl's
Please help, I will post pics as soon as I get a response


----------



## mirerich7 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys, name is Alexander, and I need A LOT of help -_- I have no idea whats going on with my babies, theyre in their 2nd week of in their vegetative stage and their leaves seem to be coloring out and and slowly drying. I figured I gave them too much nutrients so what I did was flushed them out and ran straight on water, so far this is the 2nd day and I havent seen any improvements. 2 of the four that I started on died already. other 2 are still strong and growing but the leaves are slightly coloring and drying already too.
This is what I'm running on
DWC Water farm bubbleponics
nutes are floranova-gro


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2013)

KuShPaKCroppers said:


> will i damage my roots by placing tomato cages in my 3gal pots..plants about 1.5 feet


Hey KPC,

It sounds like you might need to post your question in the Indoor Grows Forum.

There is a great crew there, ready to help.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## KuShPaKCroppers (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks bro!


----------



## product78 (Mar 24, 2013)

hey,
this is product 78. Just started my first grow. So, I thought this would be a good place to learn about the entire process and troubleshoot.
Product78


----------



## swamp man (Mar 25, 2013)

you need to get blood meal it is nitrogen have never burn a plant wiyh lt need to put up 1 foot high fence small animals like smell of it next time before plant get some pellized lime and bone mealput in bottom of hole it will grow big as far as miracle grow just use it 2 times ayear for mico fert


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2013)

Right....blood meal == fast, high N bone meal == slow N


----------



## SniperFrog (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys. My name is SniperFrog and I have just decided to grow some plants in my basement. I hope to be able to get the information i need to produce awesome plants with awesome buds, and I think I have found my new home for any sort of information i may or may not need to make my plants awesome. 

I harvested my first 2 plants at the end of last year, but they were grown outside. I moved this year and am unforfunately unable to grow outside this season for security reasons. So I decided my basement would be perfect for growing My seeds are germinating now, but I still need the equipment for the room. If you guys can recommend where i could find all the things I needed. 

Thanks.


----------



## indoornewbe (Mar 25, 2013)

im new here also got a flowering space queen in day 21 wat can i foliar feed it PLEASE HELP greatly appreciated


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2013)

indoornewbe said:


> im new here also got a flowering space queen in day 21 wat can i foliar feed it PLEASE HELP greatly appreciated


I'll be seeing you in the Indoor Grow Forum! 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## hydro4sho (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey whats up, I am just starting up my first hydroponic on my own. I have helped with two grows before and they have some good buds and some good yields. this is the thing... i'm in need of some help!! I have 5 (we started with 6) clones in my bucket system, something like an ebb and flow system, we have the water pump, air pump, and good size reservoir. here is what i need help with, NUTRIENTS! I have some "grow big" hydro stuff with a big tomato on it just for some basic vegging, but I'm not too sure how often I need to add it though. Could I have some basic advice for nutrients, how much for about a 17.5 gallon system and how often. let me know if you can help! thanks, OneLove


----------



## Royal Blue (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi everyone i was wondering if I could put a 400watt Hps 
into a 7ft x 7ft room with no ventilation?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2013)

I am sure that fresh air will become an issue. 

Power-wise, 400 is low for that space.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## packetloss (Mar 27, 2013)

ahoy ladies and gents..... finally throwing my hat in the ring and preparing to flip the bird to big pharma. planning on one plant this round just to learn what the Fug i am doing. been researching for many months on LED vs HID / Organics vs hydro etc... and have decided hydro using LED was going to be my first attempt. as soon as i have pics and information worth your time i will post. here is the setup i am going with Blue Mystic Genetics from Nirvana

1-2x2 secret jardin (space limitations)
1-270 xen-lux watt LED panel from ebay ...got it for a steal at 200 bucks (3 Watt diodes) 
1- homemade aerogarden (pics attached)
3- fox farm nutes (grow big- tiger bloom and big bloom) for hydro

not going to worry with the fan and carbon filter till next month or so when i begin seedlings. 

once i get to the vegetation state i will begin to post pics.

just wanted to introduce myself and begin this journey..


----------



## big.MF.mike (Mar 27, 2013)

whats up ppl, i just joined RIU. about to start my first grow soon, so i figured i would join to get some advice from some ppl that have been growing awhile.


----------



## Maya36459 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello! We are maya36459 from the great mitten state! Just two ladies looking for new ideas and friends.

We have been growing one year and we are growing with lots of new knowledge due to guesting on this site so thought it be cool to just sign up finally!!

looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## leesheva (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey everyone I'm Lee,started my first grow a few week ago.basically fed up of messing about with dealers and the like so looking to cut out the middle man and hopefully produce some good smoke along the way


----------



## Ber37 (Mar 27, 2013)

How do you start a thread? I just need to know if the seed casing will effect the plant because the plant stem is currently infused with it in the centre of it.


----------



## swann (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone know any reliable headshop websites, looking to buy a pipe, would appreciate any help.


----------



## Mynox (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello all my fellow growers my i am a noob to growing but a marijuana lover since 12. I admit when i thinking about doing it selfish reason i was tired of paying for marijuana and being the envy of all my friends lol but now its that and more ive learn about the medical properties and now i want to get to the level to so can help people and to make a little dough so i will be very active asking question and answering question on what i know. Been studying the marijuana bible by Jorge Cervantes a great person i recommend this book to all noobs like me. So im stoke about meeting all of u mary lovers. Peace


----------



## big.MF.mike (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm trying to start my first grow soon. I made a list of EVERYTHING I think i will need and the prices. Can someone tell me if I'm missing something, any little thing. BTW I only plan on growing 4 plants at a time. The prices are from a local garden center.

Hardware
1) DR224 DarkRoom II DR60 24&#8221; x 24&#8221; x 64&#8221;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$150.00
2) LDBD122 Lumatek Digital Ballast Dual, 250W&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$165.00
3) SSC115 Sunleaves Standard Cordset, 15&#8217;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$28.50
4) GHP125 G.E. HPS Lamp 250W, 28,000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$27.00
5) SSR190 Sunleaves Sunspot Reflector&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$58.00
6) 2 RRLH100 Rope Ratchet Light Hangers 150lb, 2 Pack&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$34.00
7) CLFI604 Can-Lite Filter, 4&#8221;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$111.00
 CFA604 Can-Fan, 4&#8217;, 142cfm&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$122.00
9) SSSMT120 Sunleaves SunDial6 Mechanical Timer 120v&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$11.00
10) SDMHT600 Sunleaves Digital Min/Max Hygro-Thermometer&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$20.50
11) SDCF606 Sunleaves DuraBreeze Clip Fan, 6&#8221;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$20.50
Plants
1) 4 NP325(#5) Plastic Nursery Pot&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$10.00
2) 4 PBS312 Premium Black Saucer, 12&#8221;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$6.00
3) SM938D Sunshine Aggregate Mix #4, 3.8 cu ft&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$53.00
4) FNT432 FoxFarm Nutrient Trio, qt&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$51.00
Seeds
1) Bubblelicious(Feminized) 5pk&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$34.67
2) Blue Mystic(Feminized) 5pk&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$34.67

Any little thing that i may be missing can be pointed out. Or if you think these price are too steep just let me know. I'm open for any advice. Thanks


----------



## Mynox (Mar 28, 2013)

I would check on amazon some you can get the light and ballast in bundle pack for like 160 to 300 depending on the wattage man i found the whole system on ebay for like 600 and it comes with everything check out dude between ebay and amazon you can get stuffalot cheaper


----------



## justinb91 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm new here and to growing of *marijuana plants my plant is about 3 weeks old how can i tell if its ready to be planted out side .*


----------



## lunaticlee1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys only registered now but been a follower for a while now, very good info on growing the sweet stuff 

I look forward to getting much more info and experience through all the more experienced growers as i am relatively new to it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

justinb91 said:


> I'm new here and to growing of *marijuana plants my plant is about 3 weeks old how can i tell if its ready to be planted out side .*


That's still pretty young. What's the weather like now where you live especially at night?


----------



## justinb91 (Mar 28, 2013)

were im at in the US we're going in to spring right now but i would like to know when should i plant it outside


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2013)

I am sure that there is a lower limit that you will want your eveing
temps to be above. (above freezing, for sure ;0)

Just a moment.... Just a moment..... (name the movie)

Here you go: *[h=1]How Cold Can Cannabis Tolerate[/h]*Good luck,

JD


----------



## big.MF.mike (Mar 29, 2013)

Mynox said:


> I would check on amazon some you can get the light and ballast in bundle pack for like 160 to 300 depending on the wattage man i found the whole system on ebay for like 600 and it comes with everything check out dude between ebay and amazon you can get stuffalot cheaper


i didn't even consider that because i thought shipping prices would make it cost just about the same because of all the weight


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

indoornewbe said:


> im new here also got a flowering space queen in day 21 wat can i foliar feed it PLEASE HELP greatly appreciated


Don't foliar feed your flowering plants. You are setting yourself up for mold, mildew, and bud rot. Someone may tell you to spray the leaves only but imo this is a waste of time and a pain in the a


----------



## BudKiller07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Whadduppp from my house! New to the community, hope to learn a lot from you fellow tokers! Currently on that sour d. Haha. Well yeah, hope to fit right in!


----------



## PapaJoKeR (Mar 29, 2013)

What up, roll it up! I'm about to start my first indoor grow, still deciding on what seeds to order, grow room in process of being built in garage. I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions but so many have been answered just by reading through this awesome site. Thanks for providing a place for the free exchange of ideas on cannabis growing. I wish I had a resource like this when I tried to grow back in the late 80's, thanks again.


----------



## Jwalker128939 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello everyone im new to the forums. I have been reading theese forums and like the info that people share on this site.i look forward to helping and give ideas when i can and get help when i need it. Thanks everyone awe .... Wake and bake


----------



## LEM=vee13 (Mar 30, 2013)

hello to all new to the post. not to indoor.hehe. hopen to make some neww friends and learn some new things.. GOODAY.....


----------



## zzwasted (Mar 31, 2013)

been reading for about 3 months here and there so i made a account this place had taught be loads


----------



## zzwasted (Mar 31, 2013)

dammit spot the typo


----------



## nicenick (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey everybody, I have some concerns with plants at this point. I have 2 in the veg stage and the first set of leaves on each of them are drooping down in a 90 degree angle. The color is good on them but I dont want them to get any worse. If there is anybody with some advice out there that would be great. I have 180 watt cfl in a box I built with ventalation and a fan, but I just cant figure out what the problem is, and would be grateful if somebody could give me some advice.


----------



## Baranfu (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello, my name is Marco, i'm from Costa Rica.
I'm planning to grow a small indoor (3-4 plants), with 6 - 10 CFL's, inside a 3 x 1 ms closet... I'm thinking maybe LST will be best option.
Anyway, hope i learn a lot of growing with you guys, so thanks for share with me.

Pura Vida!!


----------



## sleepy4109 (Mar 31, 2013)

I am a beginner that has throwm a bunch of seeds in some potting soil & suprisingly i have a bucket with about 30 stems now,nearly 6in tall, a wk old now with there first leaves.......how do i go in and seperate these ladies without causing shock?
Or do i need to wait until they gro a bit larger?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd like the hear the answer to that one! 

Please post the question in the Indoor Growing, or some other, forum.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## TinMoonPi (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey all, lurk-prone newbie here. Been reading voraciously for a few months and collecting the things necessary to tackle my first grow. Oregonian, fibromyalgia and PTSD sufferer looking into getting my OMMP card because I've tried everything else for fibro and I'm left in constant, horrible pain with prescription bottles stacking up and side-effects coming out my ears. Braving up enough to actually post a hello, and hoping to learn a lot.


----------



## RecordHigh (Apr 1, 2013)

New around here...thought I would say Hi!


----------



## Jayman1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey everyone I just started my first grow in febuary im already into flowering started with 3 The Purps feminized seeds went straight to hydroponics didnt bother with soil there all showing first signs of flowering and looking really good!!! Just wondering if anyone has ever used general hydroponics series nutrients because so far I've found you have to add calmag no matter what they just dont seem to have the sufficient amount of magnesium does anyone else find this to be true?


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 1, 2013)

sleepy4109 said:


> I am a beginner that has throwm a bunch of seeds in some potting soil & suprisingly i have a bucket with about 30 stems now,nearly 6in tall, a wk old now with there first leaves.......how do i go in and seperate these ladies without causing shock?
> Or do i need to wait until they gro a bit larger?


Just spoon out sections of 3, this gives you a good chance at getting a female . Let the 3 grow together in a seperate pot and when ready for sexing chop them down to 1 female (hopefully). If you kill a couple during this transplanting so what?


----------



## mattstone2484 (Apr 1, 2013)

How many plants can u grow in one two gal. pot?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2013)

Probably about 30, but you would never want to.

You should start off by suggesting what it is you would
like as an end result, and what you have to work with.

...but start the new thread in one of the forums that
fits what you want to do. (i.e. indoor? Then "Indoor Grows")

Good luck,

JD


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

Jayman1 said:


> Hey everyone I just started my first grow in febuary im already into flowering started with 3 The Purps feminized seeds went straight to hydroponics didnt bother with soil there all showing first signs of flowering and looking really good!!! Just wondering if anyone has ever used general hydroponics series nutrients because so far I've found you have to add calmag no matter what they just dont seem to have the sufficient amount of magnesium does anyone else find this to be true?


I used it once for a very short period and didn't enjoy my results but never looked into solving them because i was suggested to switch to CANNA Coir A&B...my plants are solid now...and i mean no issues at all in veg then in flower i sometimes see a little fading on biggest oldest fan leaves to lighter green then yellow at end of flower, and some fading fan leaves closest to my main lights. I also use CANNA PK 13/14...haven't taken the plunge and shelled out the cash for their BOOST supplament but i hear it works wonders when used with the whole line of CANNA. I also use the CANNA Coir medium mixed with perilite about 80/20%


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry i didn't exactly help you, it could be pH. I just use the drops to test my water run-off after a good drench, sometimes i strain the run-off through a coffee filter to get better clarity, then throw a few drops in and compare color with the chart that comes with the drops. After a few months i got it pretty narrowed down to how much pH down i needed to add to my water depending on volume and concentration/variety of nutrients that were added.


----------



## Mynox (Apr 1, 2013)

Yea u right u can look for the super saver shipping is free with certain things i got most of my stuff there cost me around 4 to 500 for all the stuff i got and some stuff i went cheap starting from the bottom work my way up to the good stuff got to start somewhere and like i said before ebay has a company they deal with and they have the whole set up every thing comes with it for like 600 for the medium and for the large one 700 a deal i think u cant beat with a bat in my opinion wish i would of did.


----------



## Jayman1 (Apr 2, 2013)

no no replies are great no matter what i love hearing opinions and tips and facs every little bit is useful. i do keep a close eye on my ph i usually have it at around 5.8 then when i change the water at the end of the week its almost close to 7 so its not really going outta wack to fast and it seems to be rising thru the week which from what i understand its good on account of certain nutes being absorbed and different ph levels etc. so on and so forth however I had a magnesium deficiency around week 4 and fixed wit with cal mag then slowly stopped with the calmag and about 3 more weeks since i was done with the calmag it started showing signs of deficiency again so i put the cal mag to it again and new growth is beautiful and green again so to me...in my eyes the general hydroponics flora gro flora micro and flora bloom doesnt seem to have the adequate magnesium to support a grow now keep in mind this is my first grow maybe its just this strain maybe im just still learning heres some pics anyway lemme kno what u think


----------



## Tommy Kush (Apr 2, 2013)

Howdy Ya'll, Been smoking since a little young punk growing up. Seems crazy but never even thought about cultivating my own dam plants since I started seeing how much I was spending putting money in other peoples pockets. Well after reading threads and forums and any thing else I could get online here the last week I'm convinced that this is what I want to do. So here's my question to whom ever can help, I have a space in my basement about 6' x 7' and about 5' tall, have about a $1000 to invest in a system or at the most get me well started with all that needs to be bought. As I've read here @ RIU, some people advise to start off small and learn as you go, but the way I'm thinking with that much money I'm investing and the dedication I will put forth why not start with a setup that I can use for years to come. It's just like I tell my friends when learning how to ride a motorcycle (Harley's of course!), they'll want to start off small but after a good couple of weeks of riding that small ass bike they're now wanting to get their hands on something bigger. You see where I'm coming from. I wouldn't want to buy something now that I will put to the side later for something better, I'd rather go for the gusto and take it from there.

1st let me tell you's what direction I think I want to head in, DWC is the direction I'm leaning to, Then I read about the Hempy Buckets, so now I'm all hung in the air. Any thoughts? Bigger Yields? Shortest timetable? Most work,least work? 

Thanks Peep's!!!! 
I think this is gonna work out!!!!!


----------



## topshelf inc. (Apr 2, 2013)

wassup everybody..im new to this website..hows everybody?


----------



## topshelf inc. (Apr 2, 2013)

wassup everybody....come help a new grower out hows everybody doin??>..


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome aboard.

Find the forum that fits you and have at it.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## fourtwentyseattle (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, new here but not to the scene!!


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 3, 2013)

be sure to water every other time with no food and pH the water or surrounding soil if possible. stop using nutrient a month prior to harvesting and begin the flushing process to remove any "Gro" taste. Happy Growing


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 3, 2013)

DWC is fragile. It can produce GREAT yields if you know what you're doing. It can also leave you empty handed should something go wrong your first time through. I would suggest purchasing a tent, 4 x 6 ($200) a ducted 600w light w/digital ballast. ($250) Ducting with an inline fan. Small industrial with carbon filter usually goes for about 150. Pots, some kind of medium. and watch a few youtube videos on how to make a homemade DWC. make one. Then grow both together so you can at least end up with something, and really determine which will be better for you. Also, be sure to start with QUALITY SEEDS. I mean it. Don't skimp out and use some good bag seeds. It's well worth the investment. Do a lot of research before you begin, and happy growing!!!


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 3, 2013)

I would suggest start forming an even canopy. Other than that, looking good. Read up on LST or Low Stress Training.


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm good top shelf. And you???


----------



## big.MF.mike (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anybody know of a thread or an article on here or anywhere for that matter that explains the anatomy of a marijuana plant in detail?


----------



## kaaze (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,  

Im glad to be here.


----------



## GateWayDrugMyAss711 (Apr 5, 2013)

Greetings fellow travelers. You can call me red. I Am a beginner to semi novice grower. I have loved Mary since I met her. I used to think I knew something about this life, I Had No Clue. Anywz. just saying hello, and thanks for having the gutz to share the love.


----------



## RockstarHQ (Apr 5, 2013)

wadup guys ! I got some og18xskunk,most of them are 12 days old since I started the germination,there under a 13w florescent bulb and a fan ruining at 7.5v(ajustable adapter so i can go from 1.5 to 12v).Its my first time whit this strain so what do you think of the hole thing and can you give me some tips of fertilizers and further growing? here `s some pics 
I got some problems whit IMG16 the one on support,this is the second plant that does this it fully fell over like the stem had no support at all(like a piece of rubberband) the first one died this is holding up barely what could be causing this ?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome aboard.

RockStar, you will want to repost that data to one of the specific forums.
Try the "Indoor Growing" forum.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## amgprb (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello All, new to the forum. From what i have read, everyone in the "community" is doing a great job, and I would like to give many thanks in advance! 

I started growing 10 years ago. Have had many wonderful crops. I gave it up 2 years ago, and am just starting again (18 seeds germinating). I am using my favorite strand, BLUE VENOM, and am hoping that the seeds were still good as they are over 2 years old! Time will tell i guess.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 5, 2013)

Spam, you are!

- Yoda


----------



## OdieKawoodie (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, 
I joined this forum because i'm going to start growing.
It's going to be my first grow, but the last few years i've been helping friends with the ladies, and now it's my turn 

I'm very interested in LED-growing Lights-reviews, anyone who can guide me to the proper section? I get easily lost in these boards 

Oh, and almost forgotten, I live in Belgium and just turned 21 =)


----------



## neuro (Apr 6, 2013)

hey guys, been reading lurking here for a long time, started growing a year ago, now im trying to boost my yealds so here i am to ask some questions  love the forum!


----------



## budskis420 (Apr 7, 2013)

hi all! i didn't join because i started growing, don't currently have the means, BUT i did still join and thats all that matters, i joined because this seems to be one of the only sites that are still up in running(i too have been lurking for years now, around 4-6 years) in relation to 420. but anyways, that's my introduction!

btw i posted a thread in toke n talk about everyones smokespot/mancave and i posted a pretty boring picture of mine, and introducing myself, but it didn't show up on the thread list, any idea what could have happened? i was stoned so i'm hoping i didn't like leave the screen without pressing post or something lol


----------



## budskis420 (Apr 7, 2013)

yeah nvm that bottom part has been fixed thank you


----------



## CheifMadness (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys, Im a little new to the site and already enjoy reading what everyone has to say about their experiences and their current grows. Im building my first big scale greenhouse and looking to get a few examples if anyone cares to share. thanks in advance.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

CheifMadness said:


> Hey guys, Im a little new to the site and already enjoy reading what everyone has to say about their experiences and their current grows. Im building my first big scale greenhouse and looking to get a few examples if anyone cares to share. thanks in advance.


you should check out our grow room design area, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/ most people /users would prefer if you created your OWN thread, as sometimes people tend not to read something with 946 pages already built into it


----------



## Vanessa123 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi im new to this im tryin to germinate my first lot of seeds i have soaked them for 24hr then put them in rootit plugs witch were soaked before hand they are now in a heated propagator they have bin there since tuesday i got up this morn Thursday and one or to of the rootit spounges were a bit dry so i have weted them can anyone give me any advise on how long they wil take and can i use my mh bulb for them thank you


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2013)

it would help if you created your own thread in this forum, also do some reading looking around as there are plenty of threads on germination already. however the best advise is to be patient. it will take quite a bit of time before your seed reaches the surface of the rootit sponge.


----------



## Vanessa123 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for ur reply how do i stop the rootit plugs from dryin out and can i use my mh for them it my first time from seed thank u agai


----------



## notbusted (Apr 11, 2013)

Tons of Youtube my good fellow. I just started germ on monday of this week and already have each of 2 Betty Boo and one Arjan's #3 pushing through the dirt and making me happy. I am a farm kid that has been around veggies my whole life. Easy for me to do this and not to complicated even for city kids. I would hope the fact that you would be posting here would keep all of us enthused and provide that much more cohesiveness in our efforts to attain perfection and grow a family of true contributors in a worthy cause. Remember that I should be an outcast as to my past and have at 47yrs old endevoured on such a worthy quest as yours. In Colorado we have the law supporting us. Hope it spreads. Msg me on yours germiniation probs. and I will be back with you within a week. Going out of town til Mon. and would love to help. Yeah, 3 Bach, degs and 312 credits and 12 years MP/CID in he Army. Over achieving and not hording anything for my profit. Come get some info. dude. What perplexes me about such forums is that people think their longevity and following allows them certain lattitudes. Newbies offer so much if taken seriously. I have been building computers since the mid-80s and still learn from the Geek Squad, although be it infrequently. The guys from my town have done some amazing stuff. Just research RMR in Steamboat and you will see where I get my information. As an old guy with many disciplines, I realize that the higher I build my pedestal the more I will need a true indica when I fall. Let us all determine what we smoke by our own needs and not by the burdens of what has been placed upon us by others. Respect.


----------



## NewWorldRecruit (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello everybody, just here to introduce myself. I have been lurking around these threads for quite some time now and now have decided to chime in. I am not exactly an experienced grower, but rather have been growing a substantial amount. I am certainly looking to expand my grow and I am pretty interested in those new modern techniques such as hydroponics. I hope to get some help from the fellow growers and wish to contribute by helping others.


----------



## Lordgenin (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey. Well hi everyone New i been on this site reading tons and i started growing i would say 3 months ago. So far so good no female yet but i mean u got to learn with males as well. Growing in a 2x2 space got two dwc I never did Soil i just went to dwc seemed easy and pretty interesting. 

I do need help in tell if a plant is male or female. Does female have any seeds? or nutssacks at first when blooming ?

Anyways, Happy to be here and ready to learn.


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2013)

Lordgenin said:


> Hey. Well hi everyone New i been on this site reading tons and i started growing i would say 3 months ago. So far so good no female yet but i mean u got to learn with males as well. Growing in a 2x2 space got two dwc I never did Soil i just went to dwc seemed easy and pretty interesting.
> 
> I do need help in tell if a plant is male or female. Does female have any seeds? or nutssacks at first when blooming ?
> 
> Anyways, Happy to be here and ready to learn.


create your own thread, and post a photo


----------



## veedubber (Apr 14, 2013)

Whats up everyone?? Brand new to gardening in general so I am trying my best to learn as much as possible before asking questions. Looking forward to the wealth of knowledge I can gain from following along on the site!


----------



## potman93 (Apr 15, 2013)

well i got some afghan skunk and some freebies im growing indoors and i have 300w 5025 lumens and 11100k and im feeding them 18-18-21 chemical fertilizer they are growing great this is day 9 i water them every 2-3 days and give them chem fertilizer every 2nd-3rd time i water them i keep the light relatively close and they are on a 18/6 schedule anymore tipsView attachment 2617151View attachment 2617152View attachment 2617153


----------



## kilorg (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm new to the art of growing, but have an affinity for it. I'm just here to learn all I can about the how to's of growing. I plan on purchasing a growlab tent , besides the tent what else will I need? I have a budget of $1500 starting the end of next month. Thanks for all your help! 

http://eastwesthydro.com/grow-tents/growlab-horticultural/growlab-145l-706880?utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=product-feed


----------



## stealthgrowerrr (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello riu ......


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 16, 2013)

welcome people


----------



## stealthgrowerrr (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of any autos that are nice


----------



## stealthgrowerrr (Apr 16, 2013)

has anyone grown that 60 day lemon ?


----------



## stealthgrowerrr (Apr 16, 2013)

.......................


----------



## stealthgrowerrr (Apr 16, 2013)

well thanks for the replys in advanced


----------



## Javadog (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey bro,

Welcome aboard. 

This thread may not be watched too much by the gurus.

Pick a forum and start a thread. People are glad to help.

Take care,

JD


----------



## katraiter (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes... Same here, don't know where my post should go to get the best advice. Can anyone tell me did my few little ones that are now apart of the world MIGHT B really nice and good as i think they might be? So now what do i need to do not to ruin their potential?


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 18, 2013)

potman93 said:


> well i got some afghan skunk and some freebies im growing indoors and i have 300w 5025 lumens and 11100k and im feeding them 18-18-21 chemical fertilizer they are growing great this is day 9 i water them every 2-3 days and give them chem fertilizer every 2nd-3rd time i water them i keep the light relatively close and they are on a 18/6 schedule anymore tipsView attachment 2617151View attachment 2617152View attachment 2617153


They are stressed and not going very well for 9 days old, its either too hot or the soil is crap. Also they are not drinking atm so stop watering and feeding , they might recover if you cool it down.


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 18, 2013)

> Can anyone tell me did my few little ones that are now apart of the world MIGHT B really nice and good as i think they might be? So now what do i need to do not to ruin their potential?


 What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## illinelly (Apr 18, 2013)

hi semi new to growing and new to this site. I have a question about whether this snowryder in my profile picture is showing as a male. im trying my first ever seed run with 5 snowryders . sorry about pic haven't figured out how to upload from my mobile as that's all i have. took me about 2 days and a dozen + tries to get my profile pic to upload.lol. going to try and put another pic up now as well of my stealth setup.


----------



## illinelly (Apr 18, 2013)

am i at the wrong place for this???


----------



## illinelly (Apr 18, 2013)

bahahahahahaha


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello Everyone. I found this amazing site 2 weeks ago and I can't say how happy I am. The amount of information I have gathered in the past two weeks is beyond what I can ever repay. It is so nice to come to a community and learn and share in growing. I have been growing for 20 years now, and can say that I have way way more to learn. I thought I had a grip on this until I found you all. This site has opened me up to going online for the first time in 20 years to join a forum about weed. I have been very careful over the years to hide this side of my world. In my profession people would frown upon this from both sides of the fence. Reading this information and gaining a trust for the people in this community has prompted me to visit the attitude for the first time ever. Order shipped 4-15. Can't wait. My favorite strain is Kali Mist. Love it. I had a great phenotype years ago that I am now devoting my time to finding again and also growing Kali Bubba which should come in my order from the 'tude. I have had great success in the past with beans from VISC and Kindseed. I really love visiting Canada and some of the bean shops they have there. I must admit that I am a sloppy grower. This is going to change from now on. I am going with the less is more approach and simplifying. I have always been a dirt bagger. I go back and forth between organic and not and I find that I have a horrible habit of "overloving" things to the point of harm for the poor girls. This will now change. Slow and patient from here on out. Again, hello everyone. Happy to be here.


----------



## V8pire (Apr 19, 2013)

V8pire here and doin my first grow with fem cotton candy kush. Thanks for any welcomes and your advice is greatly appreciated!
Also I have two posts I created and any extra advice would be more than welcome!


----------



## stevetheheathen (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi folks, name's Steve. I've been thinking about it for a long time and I've finally decided to do it. I've been growing beautiful houseplants and a bountiful vegetable garden for years. Decades even. With my pot habit, it seems the next logical step.
I think I've got the research and planning stage handled. Thanks, largely, to this website. Been lurking for a few weeks, sorry. Now I just need to set aside a little fundage and I'll be ready to rock and roll. I'll keep everyone up to date. How does Northern Lights x Skunk sound for a first try?


----------



## Botany Lobby (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Stephen. I'm living in the U.S. Its nice to find a place where there are so many experienced growers willing to offer advice and newbies like me who, through this site, will be another experienced grower. I hope to meet some new friends and mentors. Happy belated 4/20!


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy 420!! Name's Oobie. Got here following Splifferous' work with induction lighting and decided not to troll anymore lol. One indoor under my belt years ago....a few outdoors now....Looking forward to learning all I can.


----------



## AngryPlumber (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, I've been researching the science and art of growing for the past few years. I found this site last year and have been lurking since, I've learned a lot just reading articles and forum posts and I'm sure I can learn more as an active participant in the community. Last night I decided it was time for me to get to work, I intend on starting off next week when my supplies arrive.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 21, 2013)

AngryPlumber said:


> Hi, I've been researching the science and art of growing for the past few years. I found this site last year and have been lurking since, I've learned a lot just reading articles and forum posts and I'm sure I can learn more as an active participant in the community. Last night I decided it was time for me to get to work, I intend on starting off next week when my supplies arrive.


Welcome! What supplies/type of setup are you going with?

-spek


----------



## PuffRyder (Apr 22, 2013)

hello i am new, i just ordered 5 tropical ice seeds so am hoping to grow them for some nice buds


----------



## hightide671 (Apr 22, 2013)

hello, i'm a noob at growing but an og at smoking.
thats why my first grow is going to be og cheese from green label & og kush from hso. just received the seeds today so i plan on starting a diary so i can reference on the next grow.


----------



## orbiztrance (Apr 22, 2013)

hello all 420 friends i hpe this site is a good place to learn about growing metods , lets get full addicted to information and knolodge, peace!!!


----------



## DON DAPA (Apr 24, 2013)

Hiya guys!!! Should of sais hello earlier...great info and community on here...hopefully post some pics soon of my first grow...big bud xxl and trainwreck..gh seeds..5 trainwreck in guano plagron batmix the rest in drip feed ....seem to be going fine res is 5.7 ph try to keep it 5.5 and rockwool is 5.8 ph run off being 5.9 and 6.0 ph so all seems well.....post pics soon there only just under 2wks old from seed...take it easy guys....


----------



## syve (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, afternoon one and all. Been looking at this site for a while now, many thanks Current grow Critical Rapido x4, Auto#1 x4. 10l Pots, Soil; Westlands compost with added John Innes and I've added perlite 4/1 ratio, Nutes; Canna Vega/Floras/pk 13/14, 2x250cfl 2700k vertically hung either side of a 400w hps. Home made co2, 8"fan for air movement. Gorilla style. Back soon for a read, Cheers. syve.


----------



## thegreenestthumb420 (Apr 24, 2013)

Finally decided to join Rollitup. Have been growing the good stuff for about 2 years. Have been taking care of plants all my life. I am a fan of all the typical "Growing Gods," Cervantes, Rosenthal, The Rev, etc. I prefer organic styles of growing, as I prefer its taste and potency. I currently have 4 plants(from seed) vegging and 3 seedlings. Plan on keeping a fairly detailed journal w/ pics. Looking forward to meeting the Rollitup up network!!


----------



## Bahzooka (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, new guy here. I'm three weeks into my first hydroponic grow, and am working through some problems. New to growing in general so searching around this site is an invaluable resource.


----------



## Herbal Capitalism (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all, I am new to this site, but have been using this forum to write up notes for how I am going to grow my herbs outside. If anyone has any suggestion on how to naturally grow MJ near a creek, please message me on here . THANKS


----------



## crazyeyes (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all! Joined this site a while ago but never did start a grow. Now i have a bit more time and finally started! I am excited to start a grow journal and hear your thoughts! These forums have really helped me get at least a little bit of a clue.


----------



## EtherealLightBeing (Apr 28, 2013)

Just coming through to say Peace to everybody on the site... I just registered today. I'm getting useful wisdom on horticulture (and there's many knowledgeable folk on here/many thanks for each contributor's wisdom) as I want to grow not just herbs for homeopathic purposes but also hemp. Nothing big though only 2 plants as I am a novice.


----------



## WarGanJa (Apr 28, 2013)

Just wanted to introduce my self and looking forward to gaining as much knowledge as I can esp in DWC happy growing to all, cheers!


----------



## GreenSummit (May 1, 2013)

hey all, had some email issues and such so im here with a new username. major lurker and occasional poster. i have quite a few years experience growing now, indoor and out, did a lot of hydro in the past and moving toward soil/organics atm. trying out the GO line for the first time. blah blah blah. thanks for the good info you all have given me already.


----------



## surfstylee26 (May 2, 2013)

Heyooo. New to the sight and currently in my first grow. I have been using this sight as a basic how-to guide and decided to go ahead and join! Much respect to all you guys out there doing your thing and sharing the knowledge you have so that others may prosper!


----------



## Herbmonk (May 2, 2013)

Hello all!! I'm blessed to live at the tip of the emerald triangle and excited to learn everything I can from the folks here. Thanks for helpin out us newbies!!


----------



## mr.stonermurillo87 (May 3, 2013)

wassup everybody new guy here. currently on my first grow. og skunk. very excited as it combines two of my favorite strains. looking forward to becoming an active member of rollitup


----------



## ChelseaBlues (May 3, 2013)

*Hi there everyone, new to the forum experience...first time ever lol. I'll cut to the chase if anyone can help me out with starting my first ever grow (1-3 plants) i'm completely clueless on what to do? I'm planning to do it indoors and i've got a few questions and it would be brilliant if some one could help me out?

1) are feminized seeds definitely female (some one told me MALE plants are useless)
2) which soil is the best (considering im from UK)

And that's all the questions I have cause as I said before i'm COMPLETELY clueless on what to do *


----------



## zacwayne (May 4, 2013)

Wats goin on every one i got a new set up and i am using 3 40watts cfl tubes and a 24 watt 120v 60 hz cfl bulb should that be enough for a 4" by4" room light are bout 18 to 20 inch from the goodies


----------



## olsmokie420000 (May 4, 2013)

trying my hand on some stuff called Death Star dont know if ya heard of it but wanting to know and if you have any advice


----------



## curiousuk (May 5, 2013)

ChelseaBlues said:


> *Hi there everyone, new to the forum experience...first time ever lol. I'll cut to the chase if anyone can help me out with starting my first ever grow (1-3 plants) i'm completely clueless on what to do? I'm planning to do it indoors and i've got a few questions and it would be brilliant if some one could help me out?
> 
> 1) are feminized seeds definitely female (some one told me MALE plants are useless)
> 2) which soil is the best (considering im from UK)
> ...


firstly welcome to RIU
1) femminised seeds give your a 99% chance you grow girls. ALL my grows have acheived girls from femm seeds. to date apart from 1 seed which i i found out wasnt an auto seed. since your a beginner its ideal to start with researching because on this fourm there is a LOT of info on offer to help you prepare yourself before you jump into your first grow.

2) personally i have been using Plant Magic SOil 50lL bags. Which is given me impressive results on all my grows, even my twin auto Northern Light grows which i class as my best sucessful grow to date! was done with plant magic soil. but there is a huge range of soils you can choose from for any grow path you decide to venture down.

For more info on PM soil can be found on the link below.
http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Growing-Media/Premium-Soils/Plant-Magic-Soil-50l/

an lastly good to see more uk growers on here, im uk based myself, your find there are alot fo different types of grows you can start with, but soil grows are ideal for beginners due to you are in charge of what you do. but overal before you even concider seting up any grow you choose, research is a must to help you.

Any first tiem grower will run into barreirs because its like riding a bike, or learning to fish, you make mistakes but you take them mistakes an learn from them as its all part of the experince you gain.



zacwayne said:


> Wats goin on every one i got a new set up and i am using 3 40watts cfl tubes and a 24 watt 120v 60 hz cfl bulb should that be enough for a 4" by4" room light are bout 18 to 20 inch from the goodies


Welcome to RIU 
Try reading threw the topics in this group ZacWayne as its based around the setup you seem to have there > https://www.rollitup.org/groups/low-watt-cfl-cartel.html < 



olsmokie420000 said:


> trying my hand on some stuff called Death Star dont know if ya heard of it but wanting to know and if you have any advice


 have you tried googling death star seeds? as it may help yu find grow diarys doen by others who have or are currently growing death star seeds.

I would suggest google death star seeds. an have a browse of the search results it brings up. as i havent come across any grows of that seed strain myself. but google is a popular search engine. and im sure if its results you should come across a few diarys of past or current grows to allow you to use them as guideline diarys against your own grow.


overall the best advice i can offer any new grower is google and if in doubt ask, because over time experinced growers will be happy to give there advice an share their knowledge. dont be to rushy about getting answers as some growers dont login daily on here or 24/7. That last part is something not all newbies realise.


----------



## curiousuk (May 5, 2013)

thegreenestthumb420 said:


> Finally decided to join Rollitup. Have been growing the good stuff for about 2 years. Have been taking care of plants all my life. I am a fan of all the typical "Growing Gods," Cervantes, Rosenthal, The Rev, etc. I prefer organic styles of growing, as I prefer its taste and potency. I currently have 4 plants(from seed) vegging and 3 seedlings. Plan on keeping a fairly detailed journal w/ pics. Looking forward to meeting the Rollitup up network!!


im not fimilar with fully organic growing myslef but depending on how experinced you are perosnally with growing this part of the fourm maybe of some help to you. Beware there is alot of knowledge from some VERY knowledgeable and experince growers and breeders https://www.rollitup.org/organics/




Bahzooka said:


> Hello, new guy here. I'm three weeks into my first hydroponic grow, and am working through some problems. New to growing in general so searching around this site is an invaluable resource.


if you havent already have a browse try this subform as its based on hydro type grows, i hope it helps you. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/ remember if in doubt you can always post your questions as your questiosn may also be answers to future newbies who join here!



Herbal Capitalism said:


> Hi all, I am new to this site, but have been using this forum to write up notes for how I am going to grow my herbs outside. If anyone has any suggestion on how to naturally grow MJ near a creek, please message me on here . THANKS


this sub fourm on here is all about outdoor growing https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/ so worth sending time reading threw the topics or posting your questions!




surfstylee26 said:


> Heyooo. New to the sight and currently in my first grow. I have been using this sight as a basic how-to guide and decided to go ahead and join! Much respect to all you guys out there doing your thing and sharing the knowledge you have so that others may prosper!


glad to see a newbie using RIU for how to knowledge, because thats is what all newbies should do due to the unlimited world of knowledge on offer here.



Herbmonk said:


> Hello all!! I'm blessed to live at the tip of the emerald triangle and excited to learn everything I can from the folks here. Thanks for helpin out us newbies!!


 were glad to have you hear, and remember your grow diarys will also help future newbies so


----------



## olsmokie420000 (May 5, 2013)

i tried to googled it but no luck finding anything about anyone growing. thought that strain wasnt suppose to have any seeds you can only get it from a clone, so if a plant that is not suppose to give any seeds does.does that mean the seed is worthless?


----------



## Javadog (May 5, 2013)

No that usually means that the genetic line of the mother is not stable.

i.e. They did some crosses and one of the offspring kicks ass.

They should have (or maybe still are....but then why the leak?) then done the 
subsequent crop cycles where the preferred phenotpyes are stabilized and
are reliably produced in future plantings of it's seeds.

You see, at any point during this process one can always take a clones and
know that it will perform exactly as the mother.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## DubbedMarley (May 5, 2013)

Hello everybody, newbie to my first hydro grow and to this site! Hoping to get some much needed advice. Happy growing!


----------



## dandaman420 (May 6, 2013)

hey folks! I have a closet at home about 6x4 foot and was wondering if you had any advice on what i might need and also what strain (from what i have read i understand some grow better indoors then others, although i could be wrong!) i should use etc. any help would greatly apprecited! cheeers


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2013)

Welcome aboard.

The first step would probably be to start reading. When you have made
the decision about what type of grow you want to try, then locate the 
corresponding forum here and post threads with your questions there.

I would recommend the Indoor Soil forum.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## contraptionated (May 8, 2013)

Hello to all at RIU!! I'm new to this forum and I look forward to sharing my knowledge about all things hydroponic. I promise not to pass any opinions as fact , and will only give advice based on my years of research and experience with every possible hydroponic growing method known. I also have some designs for "near 100%" automation for serious commercial growers. In fact, I would love to help anybody design a foolproof "watering/auto-top off/water change system" for hydro. I can tell you how to get the max yield with the resources you have. I also promise not to ask for advice, I will only give it.


----------



## TheGreenAbyss (May 8, 2013)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking this site for awhile..decided it was time to join up  It was getting frustrating with all this bud porn floating around and not being able to see the pictures hehe. I've got my first grow in progress at the moment, it is rather ghetto but with some persistence and hopefully some solid knowledge from you all it will come out ok..
Happy toking all


----------



## VIPHEADBAND611 (May 8, 2013)

mr.stonermurillo87 said:


> wassup everybody new guy here. currently on my first grow. og skunk. very excited as it combines two of my favorite strains. looking forward to becoming an active member of rollitup[/QUOTE
> Where did you get your seeds i got mine from www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/ I got purple paralysis, Acapulco gold, jack, and some 8 ball kush. Their currently in week 1 of flowering now &#128515;.


----------



## TrueReligion (May 8, 2013)

New to this kick azz site but been running through some of the threads and am happy to c alot of the farmers got alot of great comments n dont drog on a bunch of BS that dont make very good sense. shouwt out to all that kno their shit n r willing to help with the info to keep all our gardens pumppen them nice flowers out. Will jump on again with notes n pics of the set up n girls.


----------



## Carsh012 (May 9, 2013)

Hi everyone newbie here too. tired of trying to find good stuff; decided I can do better. Have a green thumb, excited to try something new. Researching grow styles, plant anatomy and development, how thc is made, lighting options. already have my airpots and alot of the stuff for supersoil. Just a few things to nail down and I'm ready to roll lol


----------



## curiousuk (May 10, 2013)

contraptionated said:


> Hello to all at RIU!! I'm new to this forum and I look forward to sharing my knowledge about all things hydroponic. I promise not to pass any opinions as fact , and will only give advice based on my years of research and experience with every possible hydroponic growing method known. I also have some designs for "near 100%" automation for serious commercial growers. In fact, I would love to help anybody design a foolproof "watering/auto-top off/water change system" for hydro. I can tell you how to get the max yield with the resources you have. I also promise not to ask for advice, I will only give it.




oh not another... scratch that though i tough id just found another RIU god of growers whos got less posts than paris hiltons bedded counts. welcome to RIU were all happy to read about new stuff. 

I see DIY is uin your field of knowledge well, the DIY section is always here > https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/ < since many are always happy to check out new DIY growers ideas an methods.



TheGreenAbyss said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking this site for awhile..decided it was time to join up  It was getting frustrating with all this bud porn floating around and not being able to see the pictures hehe. I've got my first grow in progress at the moment, it is rather ghetto but with some persistence and hopefully some solid knowledge from you all it will come out ok..
> Happy toking all


Wecome, if your still facing issues with your first grow check out > https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/ < and obviously you know where the nebie section is so dont hesistate to post if you have questions about stuff. I spent nearly 2 years researching before i jumped into growing autos and im still not a growing god but ima happy grower.




TrueReligion said:


> New to this kick azz site but been running through some of the threads and am happy to c alot of the farmers got alot of great comments n dont drog on a bunch of BS that dont make very good sense. shouwt out to all that kno their shit n r willing to help with the info to keep all our gardens pumppen them nice flowers out. Will jump on again with notes n pics of the set up n girls.


welcome to RIU and thanks i think lol


----------



## NoobGrower2302 (May 10, 2013)

Hi i am growing in a styrofoam cooler with cfls and it is about 80 in there with 35% humidity.... I was wondering how to get the humidity up. The outtake on the box is a pc fan on the lid with a passive intake hole.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (May 11, 2013)

Hows it going,
New grower in their rookie season.I'm using a GH Rainforest/1000 hps(vented) in a 4x4x6.5 home made room/tent type deal.Just wanted to say whats up.I'm making all kinds of mistakes,but seem to be learning from them and enjoying myself the whole time.Some how I have even managed to solidify some good genes from regular seeds.Sucked waiting to sex them but was def worth the trouble.This place looks like a great place to learn some things.


Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Joshuap781 (May 11, 2013)

Why can I not see anyone's attached photos??


----------



## Joshuap781 (May 11, 2013)

Why can I not see anyone's attached photos??


----------



## Javadog (May 11, 2013)

I believe that it is possible for members to limit access, but that
this is not on by default. You are a registered member, so you should
be able to see things.

Can you see this, recently uploaded:

???

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Stevieh (May 11, 2013)

Hi people .....
thanks for the welcome, looks like good site for information help ...


----------



## spek9 (May 11, 2013)

You'll do just fine here stevieh, you'll learn who you can trust, who you can't and how to grow quality bud 

From stevieb to you, cheers!

-spek


----------



## asatbluesboy (May 11, 2013)

High from Brazil!

I've got three plants I started growing on the balcony just to find out they don't get any direct sunlight there. 2 are F10 Orient Express a friend made. Those survived out of 5 'cause the others failed to get decent roots. Apparently dude likes incest. The other one is a bagweed seed I got along with two more, that died as well. I'm using a soil mixture with worm droppings and all sorts of organic yumminesses, all that with coconut fiber and clay pellets at the bottom. Planted some beans and soy along, to boost up the micorrhiza. Got some tube fluoros (I know... But they came with the apartment I live in) adding up to 120W, put them as close as I could to the plants and they're now growing faster. Plants are about 2 1/2" tall (God, I hate imperial...) I know the cheap way is usually the wrong way, but I got divorced this year and will be strapped up for cash for at least a few more months. I put some municipal water to rest every now and again and water whenever they seem to be thirsty (which can take up to a week. Less now that the lights are really close). I'm thinking about getting a 400W HPS for flowering and setting up a mini Fuct SOG of sorts in the high part of my closet--its back has plenty of venting holes. Right now I'm still at a loss as to how I'll do the lighting and the separation between vegetation/cloning and flowering. I'll probably paint some cardboard white (also got a bucket of white paint with the apartment) and tape it shut.

Just wanted to thank all the community for everything. Been learning way too much.

-G.


----------



## northerndude (May 11, 2013)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello and am glad to be here, I've got quite a few questions to ask to help myself out. I'll try to put them in the correct threads...thanks


----------



## theleach (May 11, 2013)

Yo yo yo how yall doin


----------



## Bullterry (May 12, 2013)

Hi Everybody,
I've grown before a long time ago. And back in them days there was no LED and our lights were moving to utilize them on a bigger square meter footprint on lower costs. Of what I have seen so far, poeple today are using more static lamps. Is there a scientific reason, or have people just got more money?? Also does anybody know if LED technology can be setup as a moving lightsource with growing success??
Thanks a lot.


----------



## PHILLYNEWGROWER (May 12, 2013)

Hey everyone I'm new to this growing my own marijuana thing and I want it to be my new hobby. I was thinking of building a grow room (or grow box) in my spare bedroom. I have been doing research for a while on a good fully nute enough soil and I was recommended Fox farm potting soil. What do y'all think? Also and ideas on lights. LED maybe?


----------



## samtownhustler (May 12, 2013)

Whats up im Jarvis Stafford new to the forum maybe here for wrong reasons but fuck it you only live once wish i could access to the classified section im from alexandria,la residing in lafayette, la good business skills whats up cali. and washington and all the green states wit growers who want business im here!!!!


----------



## grobopalous (May 12, 2013)

My first grow here, have 6 ladies of the Endless Sky strain from Dr. Greenthumb, have them growing in a coco medium, seem to be coming along nicely at 3 weeks so far. Some minor issues with staining and streaking shades of green in the leaf, any ideas? 
ThanksView attachment 2653825View attachment 2653826View attachment 2653827View attachment 2653828View attachment 2653829View attachment 2653825View attachment 2653826View attachment 2653827View attachment 2653828View attachment 2653829


----------



## smokegreenshlt (May 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm brand spanking new lol just wanted to let you all know I will have questions... plenty of questions! Been growing out side for a couple years but just started the tent thing....have had my first harvest about 3 weeks ago and I got 79 grams off one fruity chronic juice! I felt I did good lol... my next baby is chemdawg and its about 2 weeks in to flower and she's getting danky also! But thank u all for caring enoigh to read this lol ppeace, one love, mcl


----------



## irishweeder (May 14, 2013)

hi newbie here could anyone help me ? just on week 4 veg its my first grow just spotted this like burn etc on leaf tip any1 have clue whats wrong


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2013)

I would guess a N burn....but I have been too lucky so far and have not
had too many nute issues.

Someone posted a mnemonic that described how to tell what is causing
yellowing based on whether the yellowing starts from the bottom, middle,
or top of the plant.

Post your question to one of the more specific forums. Someone will nail it for you.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## smokegreenshlt (May 14, 2013)

I'm not really sure...I'm new my self but I was always told if it; doesn't worsen in three or so days then don't worry bout it...but it does look like a sort of defeciancy


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2013)

QFT. So often the correct action is no action. Watch them carefully.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## feasy (May 14, 2013)

Hello All and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 14, 2013)

I just joined today. Hello all. I am in my 6th week of one white widow. It sure is a pretty plant. Found two worm type creatures. They are now goo. I will check it every day for others. Someone said to spray it with soap water solution twice a day. Is that advisable? Plant is in a very large pot, outside. Planted in organic miracle grow moisture control soil. Do I still have to feed it?


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 14, 2013)

Welcome feasy


----------



## smokegreenshlt (May 14, 2013)

Yeah make sure its dawn dish soap that has no bleach in it the most basic option


----------



## Ogonzo (May 15, 2013)

Hey all .. I'm JayDawg .. or Ogonzo .. depending on how I'm feeling on that day.
I'm a long time smoker, and you may call me a pre-grower, I've been eagerly reading as much as I can, learning A LOT from the seasoned veterans here - and even from some who are not so seasoned -and I have to say that I'm excited to start!
I look forward to taking part and maybe even imparting some of my knowledge when it comes time! 
Don't be shy .. say hi, pass the dutchie and let's have a good time!
As Mastah Rolla says ... "Happy Smoking!"


----------



## irishweeder (May 15, 2013)

just online thanks for reply .its just on one leaf so far so hope its just nut burn


----------



## grower2013 (May 15, 2013)

hello yall I am new to this can someone help me trying to make a outdoor grow journal


----------



## dopedawg (May 15, 2013)

Hello all. I am new to here but not to smoke. Done some growing in the past and now will be doing some Hydro growing. Great site and all you people are so nice to old folks like me. Have good one. 
Dawg


----------



## Super Subliminal (May 16, 2013)

hi everyone! first post. thanks for the forum and everyone that contributes. there is very helpful info on here. i used to grow very successfully outdoors, but that was a long time ago. just started my first indoor grow


----------



## dopedawg (May 16, 2013)

Same thing for me. I grew outdoors and had great luck. This indoor thing is very new to. The information here is great.


----------



## Abdq007 (May 16, 2013)

Hola!! Im new to posting but not to the site. I decided to stop lurking and speak up because most of you all seem hella cool. 
Im excited about chatting with you all and abt my grow journal and all that jazz. My husband made me a little area in the office with a growbox. Its a bit bootleg but its cool. Lol
Looking forward to getting to know yall.


----------



## grower2013 (May 16, 2013)

can anyone tell me why I can not make a grow journal thanks for the help


----------



## Javadog (May 16, 2013)

A search turned this up:

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/219726-how-start-journal.html

Good luck,

JD


----------



## grower2013 (May 16, 2013)

thank you it worked


----------



## margaux8 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Margaux here  Quiet new in this forum


----------



## margaux8 (May 16, 2013)

I look forward to meet more friends here


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 17, 2013)

Great advice. The yellow leaves are greening up slowly.


----------



## PipeSmokinHottie (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! My Name is Lexii and im new here hoping to make some fun new friends!!!!


----------



## Javadog (May 19, 2013)

I think that you will ;0)

Welcome aboard.

JD


----------



## SeMpErFiZzLe (May 19, 2013)

What's up all. Not new to the forum just new to posting. Thanks for all the great knowledge. Stay smokin !!


----------



## SeMpErFiZzLe (May 19, 2013)

What's up y'all. Got a few pics. These babies been goin for about 3 weeks maybe a little longer. How do they look to you guys. They were all germinated at the same time. One is a lot shorter but it looks healthy. The second pic is of my dwc setup. Growing with some good nutes this time, my question is when should I put them in the media and get this party started. They are some pretty good bag seeds from some mids. Built my cabinet to try some autoflowers , just thought I'd give it a good try with these that way if I fuck up I won't cry as hard. Right now I got em on 12 and 12 bc its been hot and humid. On from 8to 8 and off at nite. 8 to 8. I been watering them every other day usually let em chill a bit in the water till they really need it in the early stage. My fist grow I watered them bitches sometimes twice a day and it didn't work out so well. Sometimes the temp will get up to 80 if its super hot outside maybe 84. They look healthy enough if it gets this hot every once in a while is that bad ? I try to keep it about 75 if I can tho. Anyway thx for readin and for any advice. Peace


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2013)

Nice start. You can always bury some of the stem when you transplant
them to larger vessels.....the buried stem will make roots.

Find the Forum that best fits your efforts, and best of luck.

JD


----------



## SeMpErFiZzLe (May 20, 2013)

Thx JD . What forum should I post that in bud ??


----------



## princessnothing (May 20, 2013)

Hi...I am obviously new. I can't figure out how to post my pic :/ Anyways, I don't know anyone in my area that partakes medically or otherwise. I am applying to get my MMJ card for WA state on the 1st of June, because my doctor refuses to help me with any kind of pain management, although she acknowledges that I am in pain. I have found relief in the past with MJ, so I'll go back to it. I hope to make friends here, I don't have a social life at all.


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2013)

Well, all will find what they need. 

If you click on the "Forum" button in the bar graphic above,
then you will see all the forums. Pick one that fits what you
are doing. See you in "Indoor Growing" :0)

JD


----------



## actv420 (May 21, 2013)

my plant is female and 3months howm much light does it need ? if im letting it get sun light from my window ..how much darkness how much humidity? for clones i have one im using wiht hydroponics very simple i made with water bottle and another container made for jus t 1 clone when would i transfer to a pot or do i even transfer to a pot


----------



## Green.Tea (May 21, 2013)

actv420,
are you switching to blooming or what?


----------



## Drgreen101 (May 22, 2013)

how do you start a thread?


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

Drgreen101 said:


> how do you start a thread?


go to the area you want to set up a thread and click the button "post new thread" in the green bubble


----------



## JHempster (May 22, 2013)

Never been a member to an online forum and do not know how this works. I managed to get a picture uploaded and some basic profile info entered. But the reason I'm here to begin with is because I feel very passionately about a certain topic that I want to write about and get feed back and so forth. But, I don't know how to start my own 'thread' or better yet enter my own 'article'. So any input on how to do these things (in plain English) would be appreciated. I've been coming to read threads on this website for a few years now I guess... Just now decided to join. Thanks for your help folks.


----------



## JHempster (May 22, 2013)

Good question! I wanna know too!


----------



## ShadowSmoke420 (May 22, 2013)

Hi i recently started growing and i was wanting to know if anyone could tell me if my plant is a male or female please i feel like im tripping shit trying to decide by my self lol so please any input thanks!


----------



## firechile007 (May 22, 2013)

Greetings fellow RIUP members,

Just want to introduce myself and thank everyone for the wonderful knowledge that has continue to help me through my first grow and hopefully many more to come. After reading through many threads and journals I have more respect for this plant and the people who grow them because it takes lots of time and effort to really grow quality bud which helps countless people deal with many health related issues. Just want to wish everyone success in their endeavours and to keep on growing  

As for ur question ShadowSmoke420...



ShadowSmoke420 said:


> Hi i recently started growing and i was wanting to know if anyone could tell me if my plant is a male or female please i feel like im tripping shit trying to decide by my self lol so please any input thanks!


I couldn't tell whether ur plant is male or female. It looks too young from the looks of it. When did u flip to 12/12? Because from what I read it usually takes from 1-2 weeks after switching to 12/12 before u can tell the sex of the plant. Here is a thread I found useful in identifying the sex:

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/639682-never-grown-successfully-before-just.html

Hope this helps


----------



## ShadowSmoke420 (May 22, 2013)

i put in 12/12 for a week and a half and then i put it on 11on/13off and its growing faster and the smell is heavenly lol and when do you think i will start to see the titties or balls and sorry i have a sense of crude humor when i get stoned lol


----------



## SmokeMe420 (May 23, 2013)

Been on here for awhile u guys rock


----------



## Ira Zissman (May 23, 2013)

I've also been coming to this forum to research for a while. (Check my galleries for some of the results of said research) Glad to be part of the winning team. lowellz


----------



## okflna (May 23, 2013)

Need help with this issue!


----------



## Highsenberg (May 24, 2013)

Howdy, I am very excited to get my Journal started and to start this journey with this community, see you all very soon!&#8203;


----------



## mini grow (May 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here. I love all the grow journals. I hope to make my own.


----------



## Rangerfield (May 25, 2013)

Hello, Im a new member but Ive been browsing the site for over 4 months just learning, Im excited to join the community!!


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 25, 2013)

Everything progressing nicely. Thinking about another planting to have some different stages of readiness come fall!


----------



## erbsNspice (May 26, 2013)

I'm in 1 of the 17 unfortunate states at the moment so I'm just here to observe. Aside from that hello everyone, and I hope to make it to posting something of my own 1 day.


----------



## K1 Smoker (May 26, 2013)

Hello everyone i am new and have a few questions on my second grow. 

I am growing 11 berry bombs in week 5 of veg from seed in 6" pots soil 3 of them are 2 weeks behind, in a 1.2 x 1.2 x 200 sq meter tent. I want to repot them in the next few days into 11" pots but got enuf room for 2 more, im thinking would this effect yield or create rootbound cuz if thats the case il leave the 11 and get bigger pots and would this give me a bigger yeild. I am planning to veg the 9 big 1s for 8 weeks and the little 3 for 6 weeks?? Then flower for 8-9 weeks..Plz help


----------



## Supa smoka (May 26, 2013)

Hey guys been here for ages so i thought id welcome some new and older members with this ..... Plus my link at the bottom will take you to pics and threads of mine...
Please fell free to pm me or ask any questions....
*Simple at the start ..... Example im giving for new starters* 













*
Getting older bringing up the nutrient strength*








*Time to bring nutrient strength up more...*


----------



## Supa smoka (May 26, 2013)

*Here are some pics of some grows in various stages sorry for the shitty camera skills haha.... *
*Also my link is at the bottom for all interested.....*
*Ive included pics of final dried and cured for your viewing ....*
*Just about to start new rooms which i will update.


Simple at the start ..... Example im giving for new starters 


*
























































​


----------



## Abdq007 (May 30, 2013)

Wow!! Im abt to go to ur journal now


----------



## ColinFox (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm not a first time grower but it has been a while. I just ordered some northern light seeds from nirvana and I'm excited to get growing again. In the past iv used a home made box that worked flawlessly, but this time I plan on purchasing a grow tent. I'm excited to become apart of this community and will no doubt have a lot of questions for you all in the near future 

Happy smoking


----------



## treeboyhydro (May 30, 2013)

I recently bought about 1500 dollars worth of nutrients, the lines are humboldt, general organics, and general hydroponics, I tried selling the products on amazon and ebay, but fout its too competitive, my question is what is the best way to set up a local delivery, im located in san leandro, ca near oakland


----------



## Gregor Mendel (May 31, 2013)

hi guys im new and a student studying studying hydrology but i some how managed to major in botany this is my first time growing using a glass tank a my with on side open that is getting heat from a heater what u guys think its working any suggestions and help please feel free a


----------



## Gregor Mendel (May 31, 2013)

one side is open so its a 3 way glass tank


----------



## Cajun Smoker (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello guys im new here and just wanted to say hi.Im a first time grower and totally clueless.The pictures above are amazing and i cant wait to learn all i can from yall.


----------



## Hanf (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello, my name is Hanf and I'm a newbie. I'm just finishing up my first grow of Northern lights with about a month to go and have had several up and downs, but it's been fun! I know that I have lots to learn and glad to bask in all of your wisdom. I look forward to conversing with you and will now smoke a fatty in honor of my first post


----------



## JHUB (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi I'm new.


----------



## joeljrscr (Jun 2, 2013)

hello all newbies including myself, lol this is my first grow and i have two grow boxes one that i made which i am still working on,the other that i bought which is the cash crop 2ft tall paid 200 plus tax for it. i have one plant a berry ryder auto got it off of the (single seed centre.com) it has 3 set of leaves so far and growing slow, but growing


----------



## Chrisharris (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey there..i am a new guy out here so just wanted to make an intro first before posting further in this forum..my name is Chris and i am 32 years old.


----------



## mitrassativa (Jun 3, 2013)

hey, new guy just planted for the first time and hoping for my seeds to sprout...am abu, stuck in a place where i can get any joint so i decided to grow seeds from my last bag,so here is hoping i get females...joined a forum so has to be able to get help so i dont mess this up, done my research extensively but u can never have too much help..peace


----------



## joeljrscr (Jun 4, 2013)

if growing inside and ur grow box is high in tempt. If you can control the tempt in the room that the grow box is in then you can control your tempt in your grow box


----------



## Guitarrocker420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wass up green thumbs......the name is GOAT, im new here and will be using this for a lot help, let me start of by letting you know my 2 girls, Tina Blue she likes Cheese, and my other girl is from NYC and she uses DIESEL not gas. There about 4-6 weeks and they love VEG. TinaBlue is bushy because she just lets herself go.......and the NYC girl is kinda the same. 

Here are some pics of my two girls. Please let me know what i should do, if i should even do anything. I hope there not to small or big for the time, i put my girls out on April30th....and their clones

My pics show of my Bushy-BCheese and NyCD


----------



## BlueDemon62 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm a new grower in the US and I am new to these forums. I've been reading up on the topic for a few months and finally decided to get on here and exchange experience with this community in the hopes of producing some top-shelf med's for me and my lady! Glad to be a part of the forums now, looking forward to mastering the art of bud.


----------



## Arthitiseeder (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Rollitup people.
My name is arthritiseeder (too stoned and forgot the other r - whatever) .I have been a visitor for a long time, but decided it was time to log in as the pictures being shown require registration and they all sound so sexy.
I was for a long time a supporter of synthetics, however the damage done was becoming more than the illness they were treating, so approaching the 5th decade of life, I decided it was about time i re-committed to the principles of my first 35 or so......... in Weed I trust. I cant really afford to keep treating myself and prescriptions cost too much money (i am in a pseudo-legal location). Hence I decided to Research (still ongoing) the finer points of growing my own to produce a supply i could afford and trust the contents of. I might start a journal to show the parts i have learned to date, just a little too para to do that now. anyways , hi and thanks for having me, please read this part of my post carefully :* " I am old, I am in Pain 19 hours a day, if i ask a question you think is stupid, you're an idiot as none of us retain all the info we read the same way, and there is an abundance of contrary information even on this forum. If i knew the answer it would be a stupid question, the fact that i am asking it should tell you i do not. If you are one of the dinks i see post here (though honestly everyone seems pretty darn nice on posts in the last 3 years or so), if your ego demands you insult someone else's intelligence, chances are i just wont reply to your baiting."*
ok you can stop paying attention now.  I have learned a lot from a lot of you on this board and while i convert the theory into real world trials, I want to thank you for imparting valuable knowledge to a cranky old man who really just wants a hobby, and a saviour , in the same beautiful green buds.
Peace


----------



## Bluelighter (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey peeps 

I'm Bluelighter and I'm new-ish to growing, have had one successful(if you can call it that) grow before, no nutes, no organic nutrients either. Started my new babies up, they look healthy, got my organic mix cooking(will be posting in organic section to see if everyone thinks it is enough) today, hopefully the babies will be okay in their little cups for at least 2 weeks more (day 9), otherwise I'm not sure how well they'll do when I transplant them.

Anyway, nice to join the forum, hope I can be a member with a good basis of knowledge to be able to contribute within the near future


----------



## bigrob909 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am a newbie I need you help my plant is already one month into flower but the plants drying up I need help ways wrong with my girl


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2013)

I do not think that that is drying up, but a salt build up.

You need to flush that grow....I believe that using three times
the volume of the container is recommended.

Those leaves are exhibiting the classic "Eagle Claw". That is
either a nutrient toxicity or massive over-watering.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## bigrob909 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks I will flush right away I thought it was just drying up over watering I am not I am use foxfarm nutrients I am using what there feeding chart says should I use a flushing agent too or just plain water


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2013)

Really, you need to start a new thread.

Go to the Indoor Growing Forum and start a new thread.

There are many growers here much more experienced than
I am and this thread is really just to say Hi.

I will watch for your thread.

JD

P.S. Otherwise, I think that you are on the right track and that
plain water will do in a pinch. :0)


----------



## MrCopmton734 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, I'm Michael. 24 years of Age. I donated liver in 2009 to my grandfather at the age of 19 after being unsuccessful in the USMC. I've been toking since 2006 or so and never really smoked heavy. I had back pain after I donated liver almost nightly, the doctors said it would go away and gave me all kinds of different pain meds to try. They never worked and NEVER HAVE worked as I told my nurse practitioner.....(had kidney stones young). I hate pills, so my friend offered a blunt to ease pain(never thought about that use), and by golly it worked. MY PAIN was relieved every night after that with a lovely little magical plant. Ever since I have been spending FAR TOO much money on it. So I decided recently to grow it, I will be applying for a medical card soon and hopefully growing legally within a few months. Just sucks working at Walmart they don't care about the MJ legality.


----------



## TooChronicforSonic (Jun 9, 2013)

hey matt I have a couple questions. I have recently started to grow in my closet that is in my bedroom. It is about 2ft wide, 5 ft long, and 7ft high. I have the walls painted white and the ceiling is tin foiled. I have ducting hooked to a 10" fan that blows air towards the plants. I currently am using 4 23 watt cfl daylight bulbs in single round lamp domes. Im having a big problem with the temperature when my closet door is closed. Sometimes it gets to 90. I have ducting going into my attic but no exhaust fan. I have an exhaust fan hooked up to my door. Idk how to lower the temperature and how many cfl bulbs do I need for one plant?


----------



## thegreatsloth (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello, I am a first time grower but I have been researching quite a lot for a long time. I ordered some seeds, but my friend has just recently offered me a white widow clone, so I am super excited about that. I am using CFLs and am growing in a 2x2x4 tent. My Growing medium is coco.


----------



## dieselserpent (Jun 10, 2013)

What up fellow tokers, been on a few forums but this one has a nice diversity to it. Got Dutch passion ( think different ) autos germinated as we speak. Will post pics as I go along. Post a thread in the LED section, need some help. Thanks.


----------



## riak hommi (Jun 10, 2013)

Whut up everyone! I made my profile a while back and never found time to get on here and vibe out with y'all! Better late than never, and I come with Newbie stress for your asses! I'm approaching my 3rd week of flower and I think I have a Hermie chillin amongst my bitches! Please help yall. "She" is a OG Ghost Train Haze plant taller than my wife, I would hate to give her the jason vorhees treatment! My cam sucks so let me know if I need better pics peace!!


----------



## korndogg (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all from midwest USA first post!


----------



## Mackenzie0990 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey just want to say I'm new and looking for help. Thanks. I have some questions about my small closet tent grow.


----------



## buddinski (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here and new to growing my own , started from female seeds and they are now in the dirt today, "pure Kush" . I need to go get some lights and have no clue what I need really, I don't see me growing more than 5 at a time really, any input would be much appreciated


----------



## Panics (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, I am new to growing as well. I am looking to make RSO for health reasons... I live in WI and mj is of course not legal. I have been researching the RSO for a few weeks now and I would love to get some until I am able to make my own as it will take 8-12 weeks to grow plus get my closet set up, etc etc. Feeling very overwhelmed and frustrated that there is great health benefit in this plant and we can't readily have access to it. If anyone is in the midwest area has any nuggets of inspiration, I would appreciate it.


----------



## RevolutionaryMiMi (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello all, this is my second grow, my first went GREAT! but, being in the country (at that time), I was a little too excited and picked my buds on both my plants too early!!!! so now I have a few growing, one that I've posted on Midget MiMi, I am growing outdoors but will be starting a Fish Tank Hydroponic System, pretty excited!!! nice to meet everyone, hope to learn some new things and new online friends 

Not a Grower for Profit, solely for my own Medicinal Purposes!! 


​


----------



## RevolutionaryMiMi (Jun 13, 2013)

riak hommi said:


> Whut up everyone! I made my profile a while back and never found time to get on here and vibe out with y'all! Better late than never, and I come with Newbie stress for your asses! I'm approaching my 3rd week of flower and I think I have a Hermie chillin amongst my bitches! Please help yall. "She" is a OG Ghost Train Haze plant taller than my wife, I would hate to give her the jason vorhees treatment! My cam sucks so let me know if I need better pics peace!!



Im not really seeing what you see, but a male hermie you will KNOW i had a male hermie that turned to a female, the male grew first we got some hail and bad weather next thing i know she/he's taken over with female preflowers, the male will have this like hangy little ball sack you will know like i said... so the male part died off and i just really broke him off, and he hasnt grown back  

hope that it helps, sorry for my rambles


----------



## Topping (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi I'm new to the forum Id like to start a grow journal, but it doesn't look like i have permissions. 

So it my first time growing, I'm about 4 weeks in to the grow. I have had so many troubles but I've learned tons and it has been a great project. I'd like to show off what I've done so far and get some constructive criticism. I can barely remember all the names of the nutrients let alone all the deficiency's the plant can develop, I'd like to get some social input into my grow so I can get some good chronic out of this. I will put up photos of everything and explain in detail how I built all of my equipment as none of it is store bought. 

Ps. I'm on a tight budget so suggestions like try sodium grow lights will be ignored.

 This is the grow currently, i have time-lapse photography of the seedlings growing and Ill show how I did everything from the beginning.

What do you think?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 14, 2013)

Topping said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum Id like to start a grow journal, but it doesn't look like i have permissions.
> 
> So it my first time growing, I'm about 4 weeks in to the grow. I have had so many troubles but I've learned tons and it has been a great project. I'd like to show off what I've done so far and get some constructive criticism. I can barely remember all the names of the nutrients let alone all the deficiency's the plant can develop, I'd like to get some social input into my grow so I can get some good chronic out of this. I will put up photos of everything and explain in detail how I built all of my equipment as none of it is store bought.
> 
> ...


honestly? Im scared as fek for ya bro. It looks awsome but the waters green? Youll be able to start a journal i believe when you get your post count up. I believe that its so that spammers cant make bogus threads. I think the set up looks sweet, id have lots of questions for ya thats for sure. Just check a bunch of threads and say some nice crap like, plants look good man, or nice lookin ladies and you should be able to get the journal going soon, then hit me up so i can sub to it. Oh ya, dont be a dick, its a tight community and missinformation gets ya in trouble too. + rep for the cool, however stange set up ya got goin on there


----------



## Topping (Jun 14, 2013)

The green is from a Organic Seaweed growth regulator to help with root, shoot and flower development. I had some nutrient burn so i pulled back the nuts to a Quarter strength and added the regulator. its been in for about 3 days and the plants are loving it.

Just TOP'ed one of my plants, FIM'ed the other, and left one to grow as normal so I can see what I will do in future. 


Ive added an image of one of my plants, I suspect its an auto-flowering strain can anyone confirm? see image below.


I made this light cost around $20, Its wired in parallel so it wont shutdown if i loose a bulb, The center is a pen holder, its made of tin and the small holes allow for self tapping screws to go in anywhere. Each bulb is 20watt CFL, I have double the recommend 50watt per M2. 


Is 50w p/m2 enough, what are your thoughts?

Up until this point the equipment has cost as follows:

Light Rig - $20
Containers - $15
Piping - $10
Water Pump (not in use yet) - $15
Oxygen Pump - $5
Nutrients - $15

Total +/- $80 (not bad going I think)
I live in South Africa so everything is more expensive than USA or UK, if you thinking thats to much.

Lastly I need opinions on nutrients, this is what I bought and what it consists of, its all still greek to me.

Macro Nutrients
65 g/kg N - Nitrogen
27 g/kg P - Phosphorus
130 g/kg K - Potassium

Micro Nutrients
70 mg/kg Ca - Calcium
1500 mg/kg Fe - Iron
10 mg/kg Mo - Molybdenum - A metal needed for Nitrogen fixation??
22 mg/kg Mg - Magnesium 
240 mg/kg Mn - Manganese 
75 mg/kg S - Sulfur - Plants use sulfur in the processes of producing proteins, amino acids, enzymes and vitamins. Necessary in the formation of chlorophyll
240 mg/kg B - Boron - The main functions of boron relate to cell wall strength and development, cell division, fruit and seed development, sugar transport, and hormone development.

The descriptions are mainly for me to learn and other new growers Ill finish the descriptions in the Journal.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 14, 2013)

You seem off to a good start.

When I read "green", and saw that your container is 
transparent, I was sure that you had a problem with
algae, but no. Interesting stuff.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 15, 2013)

What up every body? Just wanted to say hello. Look forward to learning and chatting with you all.


----------



## AgingHippy (Jun 15, 2013)

Greetings, What a GREAT site this is. I live in the "liberated" state of Colorado (thank you, rebel alliance) and am just getting back into marijuana after a 35 year break from it. I look forward to making new friends here and learning all about how to grow some righteous bud of my own


----------



## Brandon2991 (Jun 15, 2013)

I can't find anybody that of ship me seeds


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 15, 2013)

Brandon2991 said:


> I can't find anybody that of ship me seeds


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ seems to be a good one to me. My girl friend and I ordered a few seeds from there about 3 months ago. Turned out to be their birthday and we got like 10 free seeds. We live in California and it was sent quickly and all showed up in one piece.


----------



## SmokeMe420 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am also new to the site and ur set looks sweet. Make a couple post and get likes u can start a journal. I still can't seem to upload pictures. I'm in week 2 of flowering. Pictures from day one just can't get pic up so I gave up. Welcome u wil learn and expand here for sure.


----------



## Someacdude (Jun 16, 2013)

Fellas, ive been on here reading for weeks now and i wanted to let you know how much i appreciate you people who take your time to help others.

I know what its like after being a member of several hvac forums for years.

Im new to growing , the only advantage i have is the heating-cooling-humidity concerns will not exist for me.

Grow wise im old enough to know i know nothing, so,,it looks like im going to have a blast learning new things.

If anyone has any cooling questions on equipment or maintenance , pm me, i really dont follow threads and my add prevents me from remembering anything , im kinda an idiot savant , i just havent figured out the savant part yet.


----------



## *BUDS (Jun 16, 2013)

> Hey guys been here for ages so i thought id welcome some new and older members with this ..... Plus my link at the bottom will take you to pics and threads of mine...
> Please fell free to pm me or ask any questions....


 Dont this again bro ok. This section is for newbies saying hello, not for you to show off 1000 pics of your plants.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey TooChronicforSonic. Have you found a solution to your heat issues? You might consider putting you exhaust fan on your ceiling or in your attic to vent out your attic. This would also pull air in from your door. I am guessing that air is cooler than attic air. I live in the desert of Ca. My attic gets hot hot. About 2 months ago I fixed a water pipe in my attic area via a hole in my laundry room ceiling. I left the hole open thinking hot air rises. As it does but now when my ac turn on it actually pulls hot ass air down out of my attic into my house. You may have some sort of reverse air pressure issues like I think I do at the moment. I would think your exhaust fan is possibly puling air down from your attic into your closet space. Good luck!


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello hello Riak Hommi. Its some what hard to tell by the pictures except for pic 1. To me pic 1 looks like hermie. Why Jason Vorhees it? Which I had to Google by the way. I like the expression. I just gave the Jason Vorhees treatment to a auto cheese candy this morning. Because it was done today though. So yea, why chop it? I find hermies are good for preserving genetics. I do believe plants or strains are specific to the phenos but I still like to have the genetics saved even if its seeds with different dominate genes. I am about to start a experiment with a male Goji OG. I am going to clone it and try to hermie it so it gets some female flowers and pollinates itself. I then want to grow out those seeds to see how they are. This could be a cool trick for preserving genetics of a line when you only have a male. It should be interesting.


----------



## jabolo (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,

New to this forum, really like the threads, specially those with pictures! Thanks for the help ppl!

I can't seem to be able to upload a picture - tried small size like less than a Mb but still it says invalid file. I use the manage attachments popup. 
It would be so much easier to ask questions if i could post pictures too! 

Also, when I click on my profile picture (blank at the mo), I don't get any option to change it...What am i doing wrong?!
Any idea anyone?

Thanks!

J.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 17, 2013)

J. Welcome to RIU, in order to recieve some permissions here you have to have a certain amount of posts and/or time as a registered member. The criteria for each is not disclosed as to keep the spammers at bay a little. Keep posting, keep reading and keep learning. Welcome Aboard!


----------



## stoned sardine (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello! Any experienced uk guerilla growers out there? I did post a thread but in short im growing lowryder#2, what is the minimum amount of times you would recommend visiting the grow spot? Ive heard its a pretty hardy plant this shit has been known to grow outdoors in finland! Im in England obvs.... im not lazy its just due to it location the less times I can potentially be seen the better for obvious reasons


----------



## mingette (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. I a newbie to growing, I started out with 3 plants, the cat ate the top of one, another one had a stem that was going in a spiral and broke when I tried train it to go straight up, but I have one left and started another one.Hope to find lots of info on this site to help me out A friend gave me some seeds, it`s called "the og"I just want to get about 3 oz a year, it`s only for personal. I hate buying it, always paranoid and hate relying on someone else to get it for me


----------



## zino (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey what's up. New to growing and I need some help.


----------



## zino (Jun 18, 2013)

What's going on fellow pot heads.


----------



## zino (Jun 18, 2013)

What's going on fellow pot heads. I need some help and what better place to get it. Well I'm trying to grow 5 autos in DWC setup. I have 600 watt hps system. My question is with the autos how much light each one needs. Also I need to kn what kind of food shld I give. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello I'm trying to figure out this forum thingy. I have a question. I live in the pacific northwest. The soil is a rich clay based type. Should I mix some potting soil in? It drains well despite the clay. I've seen cannabis grow in hard so. cal dirt so I think it'll be fine but thought I'd ask. I'm planting AK48 if that matters.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 19, 2013)

I am sure that some perlite mixed in would be a good thing.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## mirutherford (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey, how's it going everyone? I'm Matt from Australia. I'm just starting my first indoor grow with LED's. I made a thread over there about it!

Thanks everyone, nice to be joining the community!


----------



## swazzy420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wassup hows it goin in here. New to the site, thought id make a profile since Im starting my first grow. I decided to jump straight into hydro for my first time. Going wit a DWC i've read and done some research and when done right the budds yield and potancy is very high. So Im very excited.............................


----------



## swazzy420 (Jun 19, 2013)

zino said:


> What's going on fellow pot heads. I need some help and what better place to get it. Well I'm trying to grow 5 autos in DWC setup. I have 600 watt hps system. My question is with the autos how much light each one needs. Also I need to kn what kind of food shld I give. Thanks for the help.





Wassup hows it going sounds like your exactly where im at with my grow. Im juss waiting on my seeds to be shipped. Picking up Nirvanas northern light autos. 

Ive learned alot over the past couple days of surfing the web all night for my new hobby. So what i know now is that with autos the lights should be on a 18/6 hour schedule. This is through out the entire grow. some say that 24/0 is better since they can use all the light they can since harvest time is so short. Keep in mind though that these living plants need a rest time to gather energy and properly displace the nutrients.

Since this is first time getting into it i cant help much on knowing if that 600 watt hps is enough for all five. i would definitely recommened trying to put up a cheap homemade reflector tent. That is what im planning on setting up. Im imagining maybe a couple PVC pipes glue and a reflective tarp. Just until i can afford a real nice one. Ohh by the way im going to be running a 1000 watt hps bulb in a air cooled hood with a nice digital ballast.

As for food im reading around that less is bette,r cause in the end if you use alot of nutrients it can cause chemical build up in the budds. In the end flowering stages though its a must to flush the plant with regular clean water in order to get the best natural budd possible. i would probably recommend a three part grow,micro,bloom nutrient feed.

Since this is a DWC our plants will be receiving oxygenated water 24/7. With that said n our roots are going to be absorbing everything. Nutrients will help it a lot in making the grow and yields more bountiful. Just remember that less is better. At least until you get the hang of it.

Most importantly don't feed your autos until the 2nd grow week. Its juss safer becasue you dont know how the young seedling will handle the plant food. Im going to try and keep the nutrients at about half of what the bottle says juss to be safe. You should switch the food from grow food to bloom food at around the 4th week of growing. Or when you start to si the inner nodes forming.

So yea i hope it goes well with your grow id like to know how it goes. 

PS try to stay away from sugary foods for the plants as the air stone may get clogged .


----------



## ppm2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey RIU! Ive been lurking around for a while here. I Actualy had a dif prof a long time ago but forgot ALL of my info lol. Truth be known i usualy frequent a dif site but only because it functions well on my phone, via tapatalk. The down side of this being the site is in the UK! Ive had a bit of a learning curve on here and for some reason the photo's dont load, but i'll figure it out.

I hopped on to do a write up for some very good customer service recently recieved but noticed it said STRANGER under my name. Surely this would look like spam so i chose not to. So for now....

Hello! Ive been growing for a couple years now. Small time to some of you but i enjoy it. I currently have 8 in veg and 8 in flower.
All in home built RDWC systems.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks I mixed a little f farms ocean whatever in about 50/50 I guess. The seedling just broke through the top of the soil today. A little late of a start but I'm not trying to break any yield records.......Yet.


----------



## danbridge (Jun 20, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that feeding it every week is a bit much. I feed mine once a month.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

I find that the amount of water used in a feeding can depend on
the soil, the size of the plant, and other factors.

I like to let mine dry out, but have never gone a month IIRC.

7-10 days at the most usually.

JD


----------



## AnjJ415 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey hey, Looking forward to sharing and learning with you all!!! Thanks ahead of time to those who help me grow better.


----------



## new2420grow (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey everyone! I kinda jumped the gun and posted a thread before introducing myself first. My apologies! But anyways. I'm not a heavy smoker, in fact I've only smoke about 5 times this year. My lady friend is a daily smoker and I decided to partake a couple months ago, but I only smoke when we're together, which unfortunately isn't more than once a week due to distance, sometimes only 1-2 times a month. It's sorta our "thing" to smoke together now. She loves seeing me get a little high and relax. But anyways, even though I don't smoke that much, I am the one that usually finds her supply. I decided it might be easier, safer and cheaper in the long run if I just started growing a couple of plants, plus it would win me awesome brownie points!! So I just got my supplier to bring a bag of bagseed and figured I'd go from there with my first attempt. I've been reading around the forums for a couple of weeks and have found some really interesting information. The thing that surprised me was that I all of a sudden went from an attitude of, "it'll be kinda cool to be able to hook her up" to being pretty darn psyched and excited about growing. I can see this as a new hobby that I think I'm going to really like. 

I've grown a lot of stuff outdoors over the years being a country boy in the south, but that was all fruits and veggies. This is the first time I've ever grown any "cookies" and my first attempt at growing anything indoors since 4th grade when we had to germinate a lima bean inside. I'd like to thank everyone for all the great information that has been put on the forums and I've already been greeted by a couple of members on the thread I started. I'm happy to be here, thanks RIU!


----------



## prosperian (Jun 21, 2013)

New2420 - Welcome to RIU. Your story sounds similar to mine. Female smoking buddies are the best! Check out my thread, it has a lot of good info and many subscribers that can help you out. Good luck and big buds!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/654674-im-ready-blue-og-white.html


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome to the site AnjJ.


----------



## AnjJ415 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## new2420grow (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sinnah (Jun 22, 2013)

Well hello everyone I hope to get to know people an learn a &#8203;lot from here thanks an have a wonderful day.


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey sinnah welcome to the party. pls leave all guns at the door and enjoy


----------



## sinnah (Jun 22, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## nelbo (Jun 22, 2013)

hi guys,i have just started a grow to see if it is possible to grow for very little money,up to now it has only cost me £20.00 for bathsic supplies,ie soil,pots and very cheap nutes,i started with a 600mm x 600mm x 1000mm cardboard box lined it with foil,made a lighting hood out of cardboard and lined it with tin and attached 4 x 20watt cfl bulbs inside the hood and ive attached a 5th 20watt cfl to the bottom of the box to get light to the lower part of the plants,i have cut out a hole at the bottom right hand corner of the box and inserted a 6inch fan running on a 15mins on 15mins of cycle,i also inserted a 3inch tube to the top left hand side of the box to act as an outtake (opposite side to the intake fan) i put 2 seeds strait into soil it was soil that is used for tomato plants £1.50 a bag and put them in my box under 18/6 lighting and they both surfaced and have kept growing and i must add the they are 5 weeks old now 12inch tall very bushy and very healthy plants,i am going to switch to 12/12 next with the same lights and see what happens,sorry forgot to add that the nutes are cheap tomato plant feed mixed at 2 x cap fulls to 7 liters water.thanks for taking the time to read and i know i am going to upset a lot of experienced growers with this and people are going tell me that im doing it all wrong but as i stated it is for fun to see what the end result ends up like,at the moment its like i have defied the laws of gravity because these babies look fantastic.(LOL)


----------



## nelbo (Jun 22, 2013)

sorry forgot to say that if any one is interested in my little experiment i will learn how to upload pictures and keep people up date thanks, you can tell from my fist post im pretty happy up to now LOL


----------



## davyj3sus (Jun 23, 2013)

So my names Davy, and my dream,which is all I've been thinking about lately is to move to a legal state and legally grow medicinal cheeba. I'm not expecting to become the next instant ganj phenom, but I'm more than willing to put the time and hard work into this. Possibly with the company of my best friend also, making this even more exactly what I want out of life. I'm not into the subsequent work and sleep cycles society has our population trapped, I do however believe in the hard working indigenous roots of our species and believe that I can apply them here and best contribute to the world while remaining to give as few shits as possible and giving the government a taste of my bhole to be honest. I can't explain all the reasons for wanting to do this, but what I can say is that I'm going to regardless of the obscure path in front of me. I live in New York and in the middle of a small town so I've never been able to had any indoor growing experience, I need to learn somewhere so any hints instructions or walkthroughs, anything will be so helpful and appreciated. Also a first few questions, who knows what the best and easiest state would be to pursue this? The way I dream of it is building or finding a cabin or some sort of home in the mountains of Colorado with views for days and all that gnarly sweetstuff. Having a hemp farm, as well as medicinal also. I don't really know if I can obviously get everything I ask for but if somebody could straighten me out? I hope this isn't too long and I didn't lose all the stoners at "So my names Davy,"..​


----------



## SativaLion (Jun 23, 2013)

Im new here. I just wanna know if Acapulco Gold is hard to grow.


----------



## Passin that? (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello everyone, uk based beginner here, loving the forum. I've picked up so much just by looking through the huge amount of informative threads, hope to learn much more. Also insanely jealous of you guys in the US of A that can grow legally!!!! It's 2013 ffs! Lets get it legalised uk!!!!! 

Peace!


----------



## MaryJuanna (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello, I am a newby and glad to be here. I am also looking forward to learning as much as I can here. I have multiple health issues that have forced me to retire. I have a ton of pain that I deal with so I applied for my medical card and got it. I can't wait to meet new people and chat. Hugs to all. Mary


----------



## Keegan000 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey everyone,I'm a first time grower think I have run into a bit of trouble.im 53 days into flowering and no buds,it's stems our red,plant looks fine.Been giving it nutrient and some time normal tap water.It would be great if u could help thanks all


----------



## Javadog (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I have read of Sativas that can take six months to flower
but I am afraid that nothing I have grown has not shown sex,
even at 24/0, after that long.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## cyberwebwerks (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone !

I'm new to the hobby of growing and have a question about PH. Just how important is it ? Today it has been exactly three weeks since I planted my seeds. Well, I had them in rockwool and germinated for the first two days. I built a small DWC box and I only use rain water in it as well as some Dyna-Grow 7-9-5. My CFL lights run on an 18/6 light cycle. My seeds are feminized auto flowering. Do I really need to be concerned about the PH level ?


----------



## Erin T mommameds (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello to the world cultivation. I'm Farley new but have many hours of research . I'm trying LED as a flower light and supplemental for vegging. Will two cfl pouting at the base of the plant be good enough to veg.? It's one plant it's a trial rub bfor I get into buying seeds online.


----------



## TigerH (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi All, cool to join the club!


----------



## kirby7151 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just wanted to get my first post out of the way! Also wanna give a shout out to ALL members, i have been using this site for almost every question i have had.... not ever let down by the amount of knowledge and dedication the users here provide.... Again, thanks for all the help and info... it has made my grows wonders easier and better yields. P.S. (soil indoor) Growing Sour D.#2, O.G , and pineapple kush. Thanks to attitude for continually providing quality seeds! Have a good day ladies and gents.


----------



## burner89 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like a great site. I am new to cultivation, and having fun growing under the sun. CHEERS everyone!!!!


----------



## Madagascar (Jun 25, 2013)

First grow wondering when i should switch over to flowering stage? 
these are 24 days since first sprouting View attachment 2713445


----------



## Cannabis Couture (Jun 26, 2013)

Welp. I guess I will post here to get this out of the way!
California resident/patient/collective delivery service.
Just here looking to learn a bit about growing and get to know others that share my passion for the MMJ industry.


----------



## aresev6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there, another newbie on the forum. I have been growing plants for a few years and was looking at hydro but when I visited this forum I though I'd stick around and contribute because it seems nice and friendly


----------



## cletusmcfly (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm trying to get my first post up but my account was banned because the mod in charge of approving my post listed it as spam, right now I'm using this "not secure" account but for posting pictures or giving away more detailed information I was trying to use that other account that got banned to log in from a secure connection only, anyone know why my post was listed as spam? It was about my HPA system, no spam, I swear!


----------



## Worcester (Jun 27, 2013)

* Hi folks.Yes,I'ma noobie and I have a couple of questions,before my next attempt.I've got three grows under my belt and I'm learning something new every grow.Soil is my choice of medium.W.W. and Dutch Blueberry were my two latest victims.I gotta say I've never grown any trees that didn't get me high,butt this last batch tasted like ass.They stayed wet too long and I was battling 90 degree heat.I use F.F. soil and fertilizers.Some one said that I might have run into lock-out because I'm just now venturing into the P.H. concerns.I picked up more perlite to use a 4-1 ratio in my F.F. soil,so the soil might not stay so wet.I also picked up some soil sweetener,in hopes that it will help me with my P.H. problems.The lady said 1.5 teaspoons to 1.5 gal. of soil.I also picked up a P.H. control kit,that I have no idea what to do with when or where.Butt,with my trusty T-5 by my side,we're gonna keep trying.
1. With the soil treatment in the soil,will I only have to check the P.H. when I fertilize?
2. I use tap water that has stood in a gal. jug for days.Do I still need to be concerned with its P.H.?

Thanks for any help you can give me 'cause I'm not giving up.*

P.S. Trainwreck, Bubblegummer and chemdawg are my next victims....Pleze wish me luck...​


----------



## jd09uk (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this site and also new to growing. I'm using canna coco soil in 12 and 16 litres rhizo pots which is working great and my sour diesel is looking great. I had a couple problems with my connie chung and also tried to do a bit of training which went tits up lol but I can say that my connie chung is going strong and looking like it will be a female plant which is a great outcome. The feed I'm using bcuzz and also canna. I FIM my sour diesel and topped my connie chung. I will post some pictures. I also have berry bomb and lemon skunk and chemdog and double berry and white widow and vanilla Kush all in vegging. Which I will be harvest all these different strains until Xmas. I will be vegging 1 or 2 strains for about 2 to 3 months to get the maximum yield. Sour diesel 
Connie chung 
Both strains sour diesel and connie chung are coming up to there second week into flower. I did have a kandy Kush in flower also but it turned out to be a male plant.

any advise would be great.


----------



## *BUDS (Jun 29, 2013)

cletusmcfly said:


> Hey guys! I'm trying to get my first post up but my account was banned because the mod in charge of approving my post listed it as spam, right now I'm using this "not secure" account but for posting pictures or giving away more detailed information I was trying to use that other account that got banned to log in from a secure connection only, anyone know why my post was listed as spam? It was about my HPA system, no spam, I swear!


 Who are you and what are you going on about?.


----------



## jabolo (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying this.

I've been able to upload one photo this morning (male or female issue, so quite important to get the image on the thread to get some feedback) but now it seems that it's reverted to the old restrictions - invalid file or no permission to upload. 

Can you help pls?

Thanks,

J.


----------



## Mike408 (Jul 1, 2013)

New member here. Just wanted to say hi and let you know I got 2 strains growing. I'm a newb to growing for medical purposes and thank you all for any insite I may need. I have a daddys girl strain growing and amnesia. Both from a San Jose source and both are doing ok


----------



## xXCheech412Xx (Jul 1, 2013)

You have some very healthy looking plants, throughout my research i have found that there really is no specific time to flower a plant. You could keep them in veg forever (usually done to mother plants that are used in cloning) but i do have a few tips for you. When your plants have 3-5 nodes on them (nodes are the sets of fan leaves your plant gets) you should decide whether you want to Top or FIM your plants, I refer the FIM technique because if done correctly it will have your plant produce 4 to an upwards of 6 colas at the spot you FIM it. Which is better than topping it and getting only 2 colas. After FIMing or Toping the plants give them about a week to grow, then you can either leave the plant in veg and wait until its bigger and you could FIM or Top it again but the bigger the plants the less yield you seem to get because the energy takes longer to get to the buds. If however, you do it that one time and give it the week or two to heal, it should be able to be switched to flowering then. Hope This helped!


----------



## leathersmt (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi. my wife and I are new into growing. I am Greg and Mary is my wife. We are in California. She doesn't participate in smoking but she does like to grow. I will post pics of our hydrofarm and dirt growings in a little while.


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 6, 2013)

cyberwebwerks said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> I'm new to the hobby of growing and have a question about PH. Just how important is it ? Today it has been exactly three weeks since I planted my seeds. Well, I had them in rockwool and germinated for the first two days. I built a small DWC box and I only use rain water in it as well as some Dyna-Grow 7-9-5. My CFL lights run on an 18/6 light cycle. My seeds are feminized auto flowering. Do I really need to be concerned about the PH level ?
> View attachment 2712492


 The 2 most important things are PH and room temp.


----------



## mzdannie (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello all,

I have finally managed to find the motivation to self grow. I purchased 10 blackberry seeds, 10 ak-48 seeds, and was given 10 free indica/sativa mix seeds.

For my soil, I decided to go with Sunshine mix aggregate plus #4 and (verculimite?).
Lighting is a 400 Watt HPS Grow Light Fixture.
I also have the iconic air purifier and a fan that's going to go into a space of 2/7 x 2/7 x 5ft/11in I believe.

As far as my nutrients, I do want to go organic so I need a complete guide on the nutrients I will use often and I am willing to go to the local nursery.
I am also wondering what kind of water should I use? If I need to balance, that's fine as well.

I may sound like an idiot but is there a difference in feeding and fertilizing? If so, what are the best organic products for feeding? Also if there is anything you think is important, please shed light on it  And I have also been watching JuicedCannabis videos on youtube and been learning through this website.


----------



## smokyjones (Jul 7, 2013)

What up my people! New to roll it up, but not new to rollin it up, haha!


----------



## jchap38 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello everybody new to the site. Have not started my medical grow yet, total newbie when it comes that. when it comes to smoking im a vet.


----------



## zino (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi all planning on growing 4 autos in DWC with a 600 watt hps. Can you plz give me any tips. Any help with the germ process. Also nutes.


----------



## reefa777 (Jul 8, 2013)

im not sure when to re pot my plants in to there biggest pots there 18days old atm and are in there 2nd size pots not sure what to do plz help


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 9, 2013)

hi all im new.i just threw some reg weed seeds into some dirt fig i practice with them before i buy better strains.i have been doing alot of reading bout lights and closet grows i could prob get away with 2 plants.im going to use cfls can anyone recomend a good strain for cfls? im in this for self not to sell.sick of dealing with dealers


----------



## Edwards12 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am here as a newbie and would like to say hello. My friend suggested me to join this forum so I registered here right now..


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jul 10, 2013)

got a question. how do u set a signature in ur post?


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jul 10, 2013)

Sire Killem All said:


> got a question. how do u set a signature in ur post?


 got it "My Roll it up"


----------



## Javadog (Jul 10, 2013)

Sire Killem All said:


> got it "My Roll it up"


Yup. Good work.

Welcome aboard all!

JD


----------



## Sheesh420 (Jul 12, 2013)

As previously stated... I'm brand new, hardly used ... maybe slightly tarnished.


----------



## homegrowerZA (Jul 12, 2013)

i think i posted in the wrong place just now.... an way,,, As a member, you can create Albums of images that are linked to your public profile. Albums can be created by visiting the User Control Panel, and clicking on the 'Photos & Albums' link, and then clicking on 'Add Album'.... i dont see this option.. all i see is subscriptions ... my profile (edit options)... my accounts and so on... am i just in the wrong place and not looking correctly or did i miss a step?


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 12, 2013)

I've seen plants looking like yours that had root rot. Too much moisture in the soil. The girls were in green mountain dew containers and the light got at the soil and roots. More details please. Nutrients used, water schedule and type of water ie well reverse osmosis, city tap water? Good luck.


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 12, 2013)

I was wondering when the outdoor in Canada would start going into flower. I'm guessing first to third week of Aug ? Thanks 
Happy growing


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

greenforlife said:


> I was wondering when the outdoor in Canada would start going into flower. I'm guessing first to third week of Aug ? Thanks
> Happy growing


depending on your ontario location and when you started , generally 3rd week of august to early September.


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 12, 2013)

Ontario, they were vegged for 3 months inside and put outside around the first week of June Had frost late into the year here. Glad I waited


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

greenforlife said:


> Ontario, they were vegged for 3 months inside and put outside around the second week of May. Had frost late into the year here. Glad I waited


yeah i didnt send mine out until mid june kept the ones indoor for a long long time , the winter was brutal this year, and hopefully youre not down south with all the floods, im northern ontario so its been bad, but good now short short summer i fear though


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 12, 2013)

Will they flower for two months like indoor? Assuming its an 8 week flowering strain. Putting harvest time around the end of Oct.


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

greenforlife said:


> Will they flower for two months like indoor? Assuming its an 8 week flowering strain. Putting harvest time around the end of Oct.


yeah assuming, like the days are so short by the time i stick them outside they start to go into flower right away , and i get a sex in usually a week after i stick them outside (assuming i vegged for 3-4 weeks indoor), so yeah 7-9 weeks by the time they start showing sex is usually roughly what it is


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 12, 2013)

No floods where I am, further north also. The beginning was good sun for three four days then rain then sun. Just couldn't feed as much as the ladies would like. Thanks Sunni


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 12, 2013)

I had one go into flower it was a bagseed just letting it go. learn by trial and error lol. Keeping a close eye it doesn't hermie and mess up the rest


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

greenforlife said:


> I had one go into flower it was a bagseed just letting it go. learn by trial and error lol. Keeping a close eye it doesn't hermie and mess up the rest


true hermies are rare, just keep checking every few days for male or female signs , once male kill it,if you have an additional garden you can use it for compost if you can properly discard the pollen sacks


----------



## andrewo (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello all, I am Andrew and I am from London. Can't wait to talk to you all. Sorry about the lame introduction, but I was never good at this. Anyway, nice to meet you all.


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

andrewo said:


> Hello all, I am Andrew and I am from London. Can't wait to talk to you all. Sorry about the lame introduction, but I was never good at this. Anyway, nice to meet you all.


welcome to the forum


----------



## ElChangoFumando (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm new here, RockyMtnMan is a dear old personal friend of mine, and a highly regarded tradesman.
Looking forward to checking this site out! I'm in the 413, and Mass just passed legislatively recently!
Former CO. resident. Nice to make your acquaintences! Forgive in advance any dumb newbie inquiries!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 12, 2013)

ElChangoFumando said:


> I'm new here, RockyMtnMan is a dear old personal friend of mine, and a highly regarded tradesman.
> Looking forward to checking this site out! I'm in the 413, and Mass just passed legislatively recently!
> Former CO. resident. Nice to make your acquaintences! Forgive in advance any dumb newbie inquiries!


Welcome Chango, good to have you here!
With the new Mass. regs, you can get back to business. Let me know if you need anything. 
Good to have you aboard, I look forward to your insight and contributions.


----------



## ElChangoFumando (Jul 12, 2013)

Where can I get cedar paper to wrap bass in? Lol! Ba-dum, pshhhhh!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 13, 2013)

ElChangoFumando said:


> Where can I get cedar paper to wrap bass in? Lol! Ba-dum, pshhhhh!


Those cedar wraps are great for smoking fish, but they make terrible blunts. LOL


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 13, 2013)

ElChangoFumando said:


> I'm new here, RockyMtnMan is a dear old personal friend of mine, and a highly regarded tradesman.
> Looking forward to checking this site out! I'm in the 413, and Mass just passed legislatively recently!
> Former CO. resident. Nice to make your acquaintences! Forgive in advance any dumb newbie inquiries!


Chango, I remember three of us trying to lift your res off the table, filled with 16 AK plants cause you ran out of vertical space.
Words of wisdom: Don't ever try to move your flood table with plants in it! That was a stressfull day and lessons learned. LOL
I can't wait to see you get set up on a hydro system again. Turn that basement in Mass. into a sog brother!


----------



## Lord Drs (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello to any and everyone can anyone help me. I have this plant that is an unknown strain I just got it from a bag and planted  now it is about 16 in tall and showing no flowers should I induce flowering or wait till mid aug. live in the u.s.a


----------



## Lord Drs (Jul 14, 2013)

Could you tell me if it is safe to induce a plant into flowering early even though it shows no signs of the calyx


----------



## HeadieNugz (Jul 14, 2013)

G'day gents and germs, Nugz here.
I was happy to see such large and active community of growers, and after perusing a few others forums it was clear that this was to be the new home of this and all future grows, as well as an ample lexicon of supplementary knowledge and experience. 
So, a little bit about me and the girls then, eh? We'll for a grow area i custom fab'd and rigged and the ducting for ventilation, as I've a 150w hps with 30w 6800k ancillaries so it gets rather hot. Not to mention here in New England the summers are brutal, temp and humidity swings liable to fry roots and burn tips xD Of course being an old fashion hippie its a soil grow, but my 4 lovely Ladies are nicely in veg growing taller, wider, and greener by the day. Being BagSeed their genetics remains a mystery but that only adds to the anticipation. Ive always had a green thumb and wanted to go into horticulture so we'll see where this takes me... But i don't see it going anywhere but sky high. Its a lot of patience, diligence, and effort but i cant conceive of anything more worthy of such expenditures, at least not any without a pair of tits and a ring (she'd be very cross with me for not adding that amendment xD) 
Cheers, and stay headie mates.


----------



## Devildoc68 (Jul 14, 2013)

Howdy folks! Just retired from the service and started to do something I have longed to do for quite some time... I started some seeds I bought on-line of mixed variety, had some Berry autos that I snipped after about 60 days not incl. seedling stage. Got about 2 zips a piece. Now my real girls, a super lemon haze, big buddha blue, acapulco gold and a tangerine dream. The latter of which isn't fairing as well as the other. I started my room on Apr 30, 2013 and had to make a sudden move back in late May. All told they are about 11 weeks old and 4 weeks into 12/12. A friend and experienced farmer says they are doing just fine, but my buds just look very very small compared to what you see on you tube. My question is... When will my buds gain size? 4 weeks into flower is where I am now. Will attach pics when I figure out how... The details... 4 ladies under 600w HPS with hood in a 5'x5' grow tent. Hydroponic with individual bubble buckets, 2 airstones per tank, 72-73degrees, 46%hum, techna-flora recipe for success.


----------



## kirby7151 (Jul 16, 2013)

got a journal going, come check it out, starts out a lil rough but its gettin better lol....


----------



## kirby7151 (Jul 16, 2013)

go red sox!!!!


----------



## JointVenture (Jul 16, 2013)

ALOT of good info on the site. What are some of the better threads?

-JV


----------



## Javadog (Jul 16, 2013)

You will want to start by focusing on a forum....are you using soil?

Indoor Soil is where I am at, most of the time.

...but the Vert Forum has some very hot threads.

Take care, and welcome aboard.

JD


----------



## Bovice420 (Jul 16, 2013)

hey everyone hope all is well with grows and tokes in general, used this site under another name years ago but unfortunately lost track of the account. its been years since grow has had any issues but unfortunately grows ran into some troubles. ive posted and have tried to link my posts to related articles but nothings getting approved. i have high quality pictures so this problem may be beneficial to solve for others besides me. add me as a friend, contact, whatever. im trying to get back into the loop of things but its been tricky as im sure a new member posting a bunch of stuff can look like spam https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/691312-help-yellow-leaves-spots-suggestions.html


----------



## Gardening Enthusiast (Jul 16, 2013)

Howdy Current Members,

New Member here and just thought it would be polite to say hello and introduce myself.
Yes, unfortunetly/annoyingly to the veteran growers on the site I am yet another "newb" to growing the "Good Stuff"; so yes I admit I do not know ish from shinola. However I respect the knowledge all you salty dogs out there have and I am very eager to learn all that I can. Despite embarking on indoor growing for the first time in my life, I am fairly seasoned at growing flowers and vegetables outside. Therefore I know my stuff when it comes to sustainable horticultural methods in an outdoor enviroment, but again I admit that I have never grown anything indoors before, nor have I ever grown "green fountains of wonderment" at all. I look forward to learning from everyone on the site (at least those who actually post fact and not opinionated fiction) and hopefully making some friends. Thank you in advance to anyone that helps school me up, it will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## momo dont you kno (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm use a 2-8-4 organic power bloom floraison abondante. 18-6 for lighting, and water by weight of my pot, heavy still moist , light needs to be water ill post picc as soon as I'm home. First time growing. And.dont think its grow at the right pace my soil ph is 6-6.3 I think I have every think right. Oh ya my light burn out and am tight on cash till pay day to get a new one. So I looked a round my house for a fluorescent light didn't have one so just use 120 watt light bulb for week and half will this effect it


----------



## LeMonster (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey all! I'm a longtime smoker, newbie grower. on june 27th i started germinating a seed from high grade bag and i now have small one inch plant.... im actually kind of concerned for my little bugger. I haven't the best growing situation as i'm flat broke and i'm stuck moving my plant window to window with the sun haha. It's not ideal, but i've been trying to make it work. I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me for this little practice run, as well as any info on helping root growth. Many thanks, great to be here. 
-LeMonster


----------



## tonyboy77 (Jul 17, 2013)

I need help im not sure if the reflective material im using is ok its the energy star seal and insulate and it looks like mylar on one side its almost like a piece of sheet rock yet lighter wih the foil like coating on one side is this any good or o


----------



## JointVenture (Jul 18, 2013)

Javadog said:


> You will want to start by focusing on a forum....are you using soil?
> 
> Indoor Soil is where I am at, most of the time.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I do soil outdoors but want to set up a vert coco grow indoors. In a dream world I would have a aquaponic set up with vert lights. i've been looking at the vert forums, awesome grows!

-JV


----------



## Letsenjoy (Jul 18, 2013)

I feel welcomed already!


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

Letsenjoy said:


> I feel welcomed already!


welcome letsenjoy!


----------



## stl4204evr (Jul 19, 2013)

okay I had to mve my plant cause emergency they are abt 2.5 weeks into flowering yesterday the white hairs where white now they are turning orange ?


----------



## tonywilson (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello! I am following the forum for two months and now recently joined the forum because it seems me interesting * informative.


----------



## danbridge (Jul 23, 2013)

Hoog said:


> I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


Veg stage normally lasts about 4 months. Veg stage is what gives the plant it's hieght and girth, and prepares it for flowering. Do the direction on the MG fert say to feed it once a week? You should trim off any yellowing leaves, as those attract insects. Good luck!


----------



## danbridge (Jul 23, 2013)

tonywilson said:


> Hello! I am following the forum for two months and now recently joined the forum because it seems me interesting * informative.


Welcome to RIU!!


----------



## Leyla (Jul 23, 2013)

hello everyone, I am a grower from turkey, currently trying my first grow on a ghe waterfarm. thanks for keeping this forum alive btw. 
I've got a problem which I cant identify from the net. can I post pictures here?


----------



## joeljrscr (Jul 23, 2013)

yes you can post pictures here


----------



## VaporizerNation (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello! New to the forum, this place looks awesome. #weed


----------



## bbq joint (Jul 23, 2013)

High everyone. This is my first day on this forum. Not first time at growing. Hope to learn a few things from some more exp. growers. My current plants are up to 3' now. Will post some pics when I get my camera back from son.


----------



## Havokiin (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello folks this is my first post on this site and i am looking to do an outside grow for legal reasons. i ordered 10 vision white widow autoflower seeds and i got some free ones with the deal. been trying to get as much information as i can, and as im married i don't have much leeway in what i can spend. i do plan on buying the fox farm nutrients and soil though. i plan on basically digging a hole putting the soil in planting the seeds after they germinate and putting in nuts. now im not sure how i would possibly go about checking teh gender on an autoflower plant. i do plan on slowly building a hydro set for my basement, but that is going to take some serious time since the wife has my money by the balls. any recommended pumps tubing and stuff like that on amazon or similar site that delivers would help me tremendously.


----------



## joeljrscr (Jul 24, 2013)

what strain are you growing?


----------



## darryn (Jul 24, 2013)

hi can anyone help me out pls its my first grow only two northern lights auto fan leafs not looking good there 50 days from seed


----------



## darryn (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Darryn,

Most of those photos did not zoom...it is hard to be certain.

You will want to post your question to the relevant forum.

I think that you might need to flush out a salt build up but I am
not certain. There are many more experienced growers here, 
ready to help.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## princessnothing (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi all. I just recently got my recommendation (Hep C and Fibro) in WA state, I *know* its legal for recreational use, but I would like to grow my own. Since I have a family, I thought this was the safest route. It doesn't take me much, and I am interested in making/trying medibles (I have a lockbox for my "regular" medication, so it would be stored in that.) because I had read that it helps most with pain relief, that, and then my family and neighbors won't have to deal with the smell, which I actually enjoy. I've had my recommendation for 2 months now, but haven't been able to medicate because I applied for a state job, and will be required to come in immediately for a UA if selected for hire. I have 4 daughters, a fiance, a dog, and soon a couple of chickens. I am 33, and work in social services.


----------



## UOENO (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello to every one.

Well I am newbie when it comes to growing marijuana indoors/outdoors.
I am looking forward to ask alot of question lol even after a few days of research but hey, the more you ask the more you learn right!. So i believe this website/community will help me to become a quick leaner/grower. First off I will look around some Threads already started to see if my question has an answer floating around here. But I am looking to start indoor grow with an OK setup meaning a budget max of $1,000 MAX. I have an empty room that I can use for this. 


Thanks in Advance =)
-UO


----------



## Strain'dude (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Hey, 
I'm the strain'dude 
Have bin a lurker for a while and thought i'd sign up and join you lovely people! 
Looking forward to sharing and increasing my knowledge on strains!


----------



## dnicee (Jul 26, 2013)

Can I start growing in July?


----------



## dnicee (Jul 26, 2013)

Can someone tell me what Watt cfl lights I need to grow I know o need 6500k for growing and 2700k for flowering but I bought the wrong ones an now only have 23Watt 2700 k cfl and have been told these are useless. I also have a br30 grow light from Walmart but think it's a indecent light I put the plants out on my balcony till I get the right lights they're all about 2" rigjt now, should i just leave them out there or bring tjem back in when i get correct lights??


----------



## Jahright (Jul 29, 2013)

New grower here. I just planted my first 2 seeds to see how it went... 1 I overwatered, so it died as a seedling. I have 30 Light of Jah seeds waiting for me to get things right and I will set them up a few at a time... I have the 1 Mango Kush plant still as a seedling and it looks O.K. I am a little concerned about the 2nd set of leaves turning down... it this just because they are young? I attached a pic. I am growing the seedlings in a stainless tank with a fan and a single 4100 lumins CFL (65watt I think) and since it puts out light at 6500K I will keep it through vegetation. The room in a little warm since it's my garage in a southern area... I can't bring them in the house yet since my room isn't set up yet... I am actually thinking about planting this plant outside and leaving it for a while... and maybe some of the Light of Jah seedlings once I get those growing. I can only have 3-4 plants at a time with the set up I am putting together in a closet.


----------



## DNOS277 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey everybody! Started off growing chili/chillis, alot of my knowledge has been obtained through weed growing tutorials! Alot of similarities expecially DWC systems, Indoor growing etc and have mastered chili growing over the past 5 or so years and will now try to translate my skills to growing marijuana, very small changes need to be made that i am aware of particually "Ph" which will need to be adjusted slightly, and feeding requirements, as i have developed a pretty specialized capsicum food, so it will be back to a "theoretical" clean slate. Back to the drawing board to develop an Indoor DWC hydro setup starting small with a 4/6 bucket system. Thanks to the "Rollitup" community in advance for the helpfull knowledge they are yet to- and already have shared with aspiring growers such as myself!! CHEERS!


----------



## Danielv1909 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey I am a 1st time grower and I have a shit ton of questions lol . I have 4 plants that are starting week 4 since I planted them (ea in between 4 1/2 in to 5 1/2 in ) and 1 plant I just bought from a friend that looks to be about 2 1/2 feet . I feel my little plants aren't growing big enough or fast enough ! And every time I touch my new plant I get super itchy . Can any1 tell me why ??


----------



## Jimmythejuice (Jul 30, 2013)

hey yall. got out of the army recently , 9 years layin it down, and im ready to peace out a bit, bust out my dusty lights an make sum meds ,.... im here for getting , and giving information


----------



## potlegalization (Jul 30, 2013)

hello my name is josh and im a new grower I have 8 seeds germinating and 2 plants that are a week old when will the stems thicken they are 2.5 inches tall


----------



## MMMLawIsGrand (Jul 31, 2013)

I been a member for a while now maybe 8 months or so and I usually spend my time researching and figuring out the best ways to do things but I have my starter system together now once i can get a grow journal together i'm going to start germing these seeds i got from attitude. Im trying my hand at some Auto's so check me out i need the help.


----------



## VariusStylz (Jul 31, 2013)

What's up everybody. I'm new to the forums and thought I'd post up and introduce myself, ya dig...


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2013)

Uh, I am betting that that is not allowed.

Good luck all in all.

JD


----------



## greenthumb33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yo, folks. I'm new to this whole forum business, and am kinda questioning whether it will help me out at all.....prove me wrong? Here's my problem: My bro and I recently put two babies in the dirt, guerilla style. I've had some personal issues and had to give the project to my bro, who knows significantly less than I do of the cultivation of cannabis, so they were just put out in the woods. The location is prime; nice, sunny, and protected. The scene's small, so no attention has been drawn to it (Prime, cuz the spotter 'coptors were flying around this past week.) The conflict of this story-the ladies are small(I'm pretty sure they're ladies! They need to fill up a little bit more for me to be positive on the sex ID). Probably due to the scrubish handling of them while they were younger.) I would like to increase size without unnatural/not-nice-to-smoke/nasty fertilizer. I was thinking of buying worm castings....but then what would be the best way to get those nutrients to the plants? Pile them around the stalks or dig up the dirt around the plants and replace it/mix it with castings They just entered flowering so I don't want to interfere with that cycle or have them herm on me. Help a brother out?
If there's a better place to post this, lemme know
Peace


----------



## LucidDreamGlass (Aug 1, 2013)

Just joined, this place forum seems cool as a fan. Cant wait to increase my edumacation.


----------



## treelover (Aug 1, 2013)

I've been creeping on here researching for a few months, figured I'd finally stop by and say hi.


----------



## Y0da (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi all
Don't be fooled by the tag, i'm a newbie to this and looking for all the advice I can get. The tag comes from driving a skoda, one day my daughters were sitting in the car and suddenly one [email protected] made up a name for the car,Dad!'
'Oh yes?' says I
'Yoda the Skoda!' says one
'Or Reginald for short!' says the other.
I nearly crashed and wept with laughter, so there you have it, lol


----------



## jestarantics (Aug 3, 2013)

Ello err one. First timer, and still learning. I've started about 3 weeks ago yet I've been learning as much as I can about growing for the past 2 months. I've grown other things than just bud so I have a lil gardening experience. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## skintner (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok newbie here trying to learn as much as I can... MMJ cancer patient in legal land. I have a couple babies, one a White Widow. I have 1000 w hooded light w/cool tube with a dimmable ballast. 

sigh... so much to learn and so little time.

steve


----------



## pilchard (Aug 4, 2013)

Sup forum, UK newbie in the house.


----------



## Johnyjohny (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been Veging for a month. I'm noticed handing or drooping leaves on one (of 3) of my plants. Not sure why just one has drooping leaves when the other two look fine. I did test the waters PH and it was off. Not sure if that's the problem. Any advise for a new grower?


----------



## Keffa (Aug 4, 2013)

Newbie from aus, been growing for a couple of years wish I knew about this forum when I first started haha. How often do you water johnyjohny


----------



## Krabby (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Again..... Been busy, but I'm back, hope all is good with everyone....


----------



## Duggiefresh (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to the group. I started my first seedling ever after a ton of research. Its doing really good! I'll post a pic shortly. I work in a field where I can't consume MJ (random/often drug tests). Its very political at the moment. Its a pretty hard blow, but for right now its what I have to deal with to get the bills paid. I love MJ and enjoyed it for much of my teen-young adult years. I haven't been able to touch the stuff in 4 years (work). My wife is a big fan of MJ though and uses regularly. I am very happy that she has a job that allows her to enjoy it. So although I cant enjoy it myself at the moment, I get comfort out of knowing that she can/ does. So i'm growing for her. I work in a specialized field that is not MJ friendly. If anyone has any questions on techniques to avoid detection or any law enforcement questions, I am the person to ask.


----------



## Richard Heaton (Aug 6, 2013)

move to hawaii and find your dreams to be realaity, thats what i did


----------



## Cuthbert Green (Aug 6, 2013)

heeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fredericus (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello all. New to the forums. Hope to see you around the pages


----------



## mr101 (Aug 7, 2013)

hi everyone


----------



## cavemanG (Aug 7, 2013)

hi there i am cavemanG. i have been growing for about a year now and have a general knowledge of what im doing. i AM going to be a breeder, i feel it was what i was put here to do and i will do it the best i can. i am starting this page because i need advice from others who know more then i do so hello world


----------



## Applepie/vanilla icecream (Aug 8, 2013)

Newbie here, sorry about a silly concern I have before beginning. I live in a state where its not legal yet but know its just a matter of time before that changes and would like to ask question in the near future ( not tonight ) to gain "know how" ... My concern is do unfriendlys hunt here and possibly get fuzzies blowing in my door... since I live where I do.....?


----------



## sparky277 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi RIU, Im Sparky 277. I'm new to this site, and GROWING! However I'm part of TEAM of three, each with individual responsibilities. I'm an Electrician by trade, exposed to construction everyday for the last 7 years of my life, meaning I build things from the ground up, using my tools, my hands, and my brain. My skills have given me the opportunity to be a valuable member of this TEAM. Look at what I just created Building this room has perked my interest in Growing. That interest has led me to the wealth of knowledge on this site. As a team member I feel it is my responsibility to learn everyones responsibility should something happen to someone, the TEAM could still manage to succeed. So I admittedly have no experience in growing any kind of plant whatsoever, But I shall soon have a wealth of experience in the coming weeks and months, and hopefully years. Well I'm rambling, and as soon as clones are potted I shall start a journal(with the blessing of our grower, whom for the next couple of months will be my teacher). Specs of the Room- 13,000 watts worth of HID switchable ballasts, 400 sq. ft., 36,000 btu's of AC. 3 to 1 ratio of exhaust to intake resulting in 1700 cfm's of negative pressure. Also 100 sq. ft veg room with 2-600 watt mh HID hoods. also 3 to 1 ratio of exhaust to intake.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2013)

Cheese and rice on a cracker! That is one serious setup you have started there!

I look forward to seeing this develop.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## CharlieGriffin (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello, All. Charlie Griffin here. I'm new to the sight and have tried to access the photographs in the growing tips page, specifically the ones showing nutrient deficiencies, but I get a message saying I'm not permitted to view the pics. How come?


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2013)

CharlieGriffin said:


> Hello, All. Charlie Griffin here. I'm new to the sight and have tried to access the photographs in the growing tips page, specifically the ones showing nutrient deficiencies, but I get a message saying I'm not permitted to view the pics. How come?


you dont have enough privileges yet on riu become an active forum member ^_^


----------



## NeoScott (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm NeoScott (Durrrrr). I'm new and looking to start a grow in a very small space, and I'm having air quality issues. No windows 

Anywho, I'll have my set up with some info in my profile soon enough.


----------



## Hands of Stoned (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys, looking forward to meeting you all. i just started to get into growing so im completely new to the scene. super interested in the stealth grow and box set up, i'll let you all know how my cab grow works!


----------



## Stickslivin (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello all,im an new grower. im a michigan medical marijuana card holder. im in my first grow. Have good genitics to start. but would recommend not haveing so many different strains to start. I had 10,all different. Some good kushes (jesus og,bubba kush),my favorite one lemon skunk that nearl died of root rot and I brought back one week before flowering. it is now 60" tall and doing great. and some full sativas like amnesia haze and super lemon haze. all in all I have had bugs like thrips,and fungas gnats. I have had fungus and deficencies. all in all u have to remember to stay diligent and correct issues as they arise. I get a little nervous as my buds seem very small at week 5 day 4. about a inch high by a inch wide. I take alot of advice and weed out the b.s.. glad I have a place to voice conserns. happy growing


----------



## Stickslivin (Aug 9, 2013)

I dont have access to out side air either. but I open the door.and have a fan blow into my room and its doing well


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 9, 2013)

Sparky, im gonna be watching that one....
BIG things in your future, Bud ;D


----------



## Kizka (Aug 10, 2013)

I finally got around to registering. Have used rollitup for many moons, and am happy to now be a member of this community. Looking forward to learning and evolving. Have a great one!


----------



## rbukgrower (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey bro i was wondering if there was any tips to keep a plant small as i don't have allot of space


----------



## Kailuagirl (Aug 10, 2013)

Not sure but I'd add some sand to your soil.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

rbukgrower said:


> Hey bro i was wondering if there was any tips to keep a plant small as i don't have allot of space


 low stress training.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sup RIU, 

This is my first season growing. I've learned a lot from this forum actually. Lots of good people and help. I've got a bag seed GDP, Lemon Kush , Kerala/skunk and time war. All from seed and outdoors. Also, a whole shit load of tomatoes and other misc veggies. I'm a bad boy gone good. View attachment 2770449View attachment 2770452


----------



## rbukgrower (Aug 10, 2013)

yo mr.ganja i got some nutrients and stuff of my friend and im a little confused if what i've got is enough here an image


----------



## 2bgoofy (Aug 10, 2013)

High all,
An old and experienced head here, grown a little here and there over the years with varying success; always for my own use which is pretty occasional these days. Used to get info from High Times and was a big fan of Overgrow.
Anyway, I've joined here with a new purpose- Last year a good friend succumbed to brain cancer and now another has breast cancer and I want to grow something to help with the meds. While legal here, no dispensaries yet and the need is now. So. I'll be posting with some questions, Thanks in advance!


----------



## Twizzlor (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry all for not posting here yet. Im new to all this and learning along the way ive made a few post so far and the support is great.


----------



## shw123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Are we allowed to sell seeds on this site if you're from US? Provide discrete shipping and only accept GDMP?(Grren Dot Money Pak). I tried searching on here and its mostly companies from another country and have to order from there website. Or people saying "why should we buy from u" etc etc..


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2013)

shw123 said:


> Are we allowed to sell seeds on this site if you're from US? Provide discrete shipping and only accept GDMP?(Grren Dot Money Pak). I tried searching on here and its mostly companies from another country and have to order from there website. Or people saying "why should we buy from u" etc etc..


there is absolutely NO selling or trading on riu or gifting or hook ups of anything!


----------



## sirgreenhornet1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all. I've got some auto female seeds (Dr. Feelgood, Russian rocket fuel, Onyx and Mi5) some 5gal pots and a 400w Hps ballast and light and a fan. I've got FFOF to put in the pots. I was told not to use any nutes at all at least for the first few weeks, I'm a great listener/reader. Hoping for the best out of all these. Dropping them into water Friday to begin germinating them. Best of luck to everyone growing. Blessings!! (any advise or ideas I'd welcome gladly, I'll post pics once I get going.)


----------



## Gman1234 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey guys ive got four plants in cut out gallon jugs planted outdoors, ive got a 6-9-6 fertilizer as close to the dynagro fertilizer as i could get an they are about 3 weeks old and have 4-6 sets of leaves. Should i start adding the fertilizer now? They look ok but im starting to see one of them looks chewed up by something.. Ive got neem oil in case anything real nasty happens.


----------



## Clonehunt (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi guys, not a newbie to growing but a newbie here, Im in the south UK and look forward to speaking to like minded growers

Cheers


----------



## GrowMoreCanna89 (Aug 14, 2013)

May I start to soak all this beautiful Cannabis Knowledge...new member long time cheefa want to growa tha reefa. Hello Roll it up Community! BZ help me learn! bout to light my  now im ...


----------



## peachesnroses (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi I'm Kim, I am a newb herb grower. I've been have a growing tons of house plants and herbs and vegis for years. This is my first go round with Mary. I have 2 plants 1that is about 20" in a 4.5 gallon pot & 10 weeks of vegetation. I just caught my first bunch of spider mites.. so I'm treating them with Azamax .. I've been strictly daylight and florescent 16hrs on 8 off. I'm in psagnum moss and coconut fiber. the other is a bloom clone 4.5 weeks in veg. In a 2 gal pot same medium. I have an HPS 1000watt light but with the heat and utilities I'm waiting to use it until the plant is a bit larger..and I'm using Bitanicare nutrients. starting tonight. I've used rose food nutrients up unroll this point and has proven sufficient. Yep that me


----------



## stonedirish (Aug 16, 2013)

Stoner girl here! First time growing and I am hoping to find someone who can walk me through it as my plants grow? Someone I can talk to regularly about my plants... anyone interested? I could really use the help!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 16, 2013)

Girl, I might suggest starting your own thread, but this might
not get the attention that you want. 

There are certain threads that are very active free-for-alls.
Examples are the Indoor Growing Forum threads associated 
with the various grow light powers. (i.e. I am in the "600 W" thread)

If they are owned by cool people (DST handles the 600. Very cool),
then you will find them to be great places to ask questions.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## treetopflyer88 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, just saying hi. I have a 4 buddies I am currently caring for. I have never grown anything before so this is a cool learning experience for me. I started off by just looking around on the site, but after reading and realizing how nice everyone seems and how helpful the community is I figured I would register and post a little bit. I am a little skeptical about posting just because of the legalities but that does not seem to be much concern on here lol


----------



## CaliChris503 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello, Just joined and dropped in to say hi. I've had a little look around the site and I must say that it is awesome and full of info. I'm glad there is a newb forum. I am a long time smoker but I have never tried to grow. It looks like an amazing adventure and I can't wait to start. I just had one question, from what I understand, if I grow outdoor I will get better medicinal qualities. Is that correct? I plan to utilize all of plant so I'd like to be able to get the best quality meds I can.


----------



## ViperOrbweaver (Aug 17, 2013)

Total noob here, I plan on starting a very small personal crop, I was totally addicted to cigarettes but an utterly quitting them, only smoked cigs for like a year now so it's good I've not been doing them forever, I plan on replacing them with the green from which I'll also get heath benefits for anxiety issues I've got 

Also totally stupid question but how do I add a profile/avatar picture, I can't figure it out?


----------



## Rockbud74 (Aug 17, 2013)

Up in the right hand corner, my rollitup. Everything you need is right there.


----------



## allochthonous (Aug 17, 2013)

Long time smoker First time grower. first and foremost, I just want to say I have found this forum very helpful in my quest to procure a smoke-able product, as I can no longer afford to buy at the outrageous prices that are demanded in my area. Now that I am enrolled in an online school, I thought what better way to put my expendable income to work than to give myself something to do, and very possibly turn it into a lucrative career further down the road , as I feel my state will follow suit one day and id like to be prepared. first grow was a failure due to bag seeds I had all turned out to be all male. I got smart and decided to order feminized seeds ( caramelicous ) and with It I received twenty "free" seeds . so far this has all been experimental, but with the help of this site I have been able to make educated decisions on what I should do and how I should do It. I n my opinion I have a pretty basic setup. its set up in a little cubby hole in the basement, so it stays relatively cool(80f- 50%rh) . I run a 400w ballast with a hortilux eye mh for grow and the hps for bloom which I only got to use for like a week until I found out my plants were male... so far im just using soil with nutes , and airpots. I plan on starting a grow journal once my plants are a little more established. I figure no one really cares about the first 6 weeks of grow, and unless I run into problems I cant find the answer for on here I don't have a reason to start it so soon. I feel like im rambling, and I just waned to get my fist post out of the way, so I wish everyone on here the best of luck, and from my experience,if you have a question this sit has many resources available all you have to do is look around. its remembering that information that is my problem... Thanks to everyone at Roll It Up , and im glad to part of this community --Al


----------



## GreekDude (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey guys! Hope this is the right thread to say hello. 
I just joined the forum cause i got tired of just reading ebooks and watching videos. I'm new, done my homework, hoping to get started. There are still some things unclear plus i haven't done any move to purchase what i need yet. I'm still in the plan section of the plan then plant... 
I was hoping to have a access to the classies in order to get my first stuff (like some HPS lighting) but that's ok. It seems i may need to spend like a lot of money to get started.
Anyhow good to be here, i really hope i'll be able to start up though not sure yet..


----------



## MeggaMann85 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey, Im a newbie and i have a 3month old sativa grown in a pot outside and ive noticed the last 3 days the leaves are drooping and the edges are raised the leaves also feel rough ill post some pics a lil later. Any help would be madly apreciated.


----------



## MeggaMann85 (Aug 18, 2013)

Go to the faq. then look up signatures avatars profile pics etc.


----------



## bluntforcemarijuana (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all, I'm pretty new to the growing world, so I will probably have lots of questions in the future! I love the growing community here, everyone seems really knowledgable and eager to help. Thanks all!


----------



## DarthYoda (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello everyone, Im new to growing and honestly have not smoked in over six years but not against it. My career would have been in danger if i had not quit.. Anyway.. 
My girlfriend smokes and i need a hobby so im giving this a go! Im from the states, just below the great lakes. "I know geographical location could play a roll in advice given"
and i plan on growing indoors. I will most likely be starting my seeds tonight after writing this introduction and perusing through the wealth of information on this site.
I hope to get to know you all and learn from the "PRO'S"!


----------



## karam (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi my name is karam and i am from Sydney (Minto) but i am an Indian , To day i join this forum and i read out all the thread and get pretty knowledge thank's to be a part of that site....


----------



## MRD2001 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi you all, I have been growing outdoors for several year, sometime very successfully, sometimes not so. The last couple have been better with experience. Now that I have found this forum with a wealth of info and experience, I hope to have the best harvests ever.


----------



## Mmoney1127 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys, just started growinf for the fuck of it. got 4 tiny plants under a 250W heat light, giving them about 14hrs of light, watering a couple of times a day with a spray bottle. Can I keep going as I am or do I need to make some quick changes to be successful.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 21, 2013)

Just keep an eye on them. Beware too much attention. :0)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## BotwinBabe (Aug 21, 2013)

Just wanted to introduce myself and show some pictures of my baby girls (hopefully--bag mix).

A brief background--never thought I'd grow but my bf has collected seeds just "in case" and lo and behold, we moved to a town where it's super expensive to buy, bought our own place, and decided why not!

Currently vegging 6 random seeds (really, no idea what they are but they came from bud we really liked!) in a closet that's approx 20 inches x 50 inches. Using a 18:6 schedule with a 300 watt veg LED (supposed to be enough for 12 sq. feet) and 300 W output CFLs (one of those bendy lamps so I can move the bulbs over each plant as it grows) with a small fan; I really don't have enough CFLs to make it too hot. Humidity in my basement is generally around 50-60% and the temp in the room is prob around 75F from the CFLs. Started in small pots, prob around 1-2 pints, then moved to 1.5 gallons. Will move to 5 gallons for veg (currently deciding between air pots and regular). Using the FF line of nutes, so far they're just on Big Bloom and Kangaroot but will be adding Grow Big soon. Started them off on 25%, then to 50%, and hopefully they'll be at 100% soon (I've heard to do 100% of the FF recommendations for vegging and 50% for flowering). Using distilled water from the grocery, checked the pH and it seems to be around a high 6 (although I'm really awful at reading pH).

Hard to say how long they've been vegging because I almost lost several of them (maybe burnt? Forgot to mention, growing in a 3:1:1 ratio of FFOFerlite:worm castings), but after some very careful nurturing was able to bring them back to life. Basically they all started germ over about a 3 day period, but in terms of actual vegging, they're probably between like and 3 and 6 weeks old. Yes I have a diary but stupid me, I really slacked off on recording info the first couple weeks. And also only recently labelled my plants to tell them apart). Surprisingly, the second biggest one I had actually just tossed in a solo cup onto the windowsill after germ because too many had popped--ended up replacing one of the grow room seedlings cuz it did so well! Funny how these things happen...

My tallest girl is around 10 inches, prob gonna try to grow to about 24 inches before flowering. No signs of node alternation yet, and hopefully tomorrow my magnifying glass will arrive so I can start to scour it for signs of sex! Once they're ready for flowering I'm going to move them to a different closet that's 20 inches x 80 inches, so that way I can accommodate the 5 gallon pots.

I had noticed a bit of yellow spots, yellowing on leaf edges, and curling down; it has started to clear up in the last couple weeks though, ever since my last transplant and start of nutes. I'm thinking it was maybe a combo of lack of nutes and overwatering (the first few wks I was watering like twice a day--sin, I know!--such a noob move. Now I'm doing like once every 2 days-ish, depending on how dry the soil is).

I want to experiment with topping so I just topped one to start (back left in the pic with all six, I need to take a closer picture. I'm not so great with cameras.) Clipped with alcohol-sterilized scissors; she's on her 5th node.

If anything I've said sounds weird please let me know so I can fix it! Obsessively studying the forums as I wait for my Jorge bible to arrive (can't believe I waited so long to order it!) I attached 2 pics of my biggest girl and 1 pic of the whole room. Really appreciate everyone's help!!


----------



## StoneyDoesntKnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm StoneyDoesntKnow, new to growing, but smoke a lot.


----------



## maxpunk230 (Aug 23, 2013)

hey there am new .....i juste planted my aurora indica out door ......ma letting it enjor the tropical sunlight of mauritius island .....then later i'll be putting it indoor!!


----------



## maxpunk230 (Aug 23, 2013)

how to start a thread!


----------



## maxpunk230 (Aug 23, 2013)

i took pictures of my aurora indica from the day it sprouted till now...is it good ............its outdoor guys!!! am from mauritius island ........its 100% tropical here!!


----------



## maxpunk230 (Aug 23, 2013)

really nice grow man!!


----------



## maxpunk230 (Aug 23, 2013)

here my clost grow room......am growing a muritian sativa ...........till now still growing nice..........no chemicals used .........


----------



## earth619 (Aug 23, 2013)

new to the forum and new to growing wish me luck


----------



## thebiggsgrowing (Aug 24, 2013)

Received some plants off a friend they are failing big time can anyone help?  He told me he had added miracle grow and bone fertilizer to them. They started in may. Please help i want some free smoke peace.


----------



## WherMyUserNameGo? (Aug 24, 2013)

posts posts i need more posts


----------



## BotwinBabe (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi there, thebiggs! How long has it been since they were last fertilized? Hopefully he used organic miracle grow, but personally I try to stay away from that stuff, it's VERY hot. I'm still a noob so I'm guessing here, but your plants might be either burnt or struggling from a nute deficiency. I've been using the fox farms trio for mine (Big Bloom, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom) as well as Kangaroots and Microbebrew and it seems to be working great. They're pricey but they'll last a long time. Do you know what kind of soil they are in? And what kind of water are you using? I would suggest getting a pH reader so that you can test their pH runoff, and also getting a general soil test kit so you can check the soil for nutes. If the pH is off (should be around 6.2--6., they might be suffering from nutrient lockout, which can be aided by pH adjusting the water. You can buy a pH up/pH down kit to adjust the water pH...I like to use some dolomite lime (Amazon or even Home Depot but try to get the organic stuff). Dolomite lime acts as a buffer; some people worry that if they add it when they're pH is stable it'll mess it up, but the thing with buffers is they work to KEEP the pH stable so even if you don't have a pH problem now, it can prevent future problems. I added mine after planting and just ground a teaspoon or two into the top layer of soil. One or two seem to be falling over--have you turned them so they get an even distribution of light? If it keeps falling over you can always try staking it. One more thing--do you know anything about their gender? Good luck!!


----------



## RuthieMD (Aug 24, 2013)

I noticed these little gnat looking things all over my soil, I have been reading and believe they are white flies, but not 100% positive. Alot of ppl seem to like the neem oil and insectisidal soap so I went yesterday and bought both. I sprayed the entire plants down with the neem oil last night. Got up this am and they were still all over the soil. How long til I don't see them any more? Neem oil says to use once a week. Need help b4 these things hurt my roots and my plants!


----------



## Musangwow (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi all I am a newbie. this is my second post. I like to look around for awhile before I post. I love learning about things especially things I should not know about, that's why I am here. I have learned a lot from reading everyone's posts, so thanks! I am a little nervous about posting anything incriminating on here, because I am in a state that it is not legal. But I have some information I have come by elsewhere that I did not see here. forgive me if I missed it somewhere, but if you have bag seeds and they wont germinate put them in the freezer over night and try them again. this brings germination rate up from 2% to 90% the freezing must trigger something in the seeds. thought this was a cool trick. anyway as a newbie I wanted to know what you guys thought about posting on this forum things that might draw suspicion from the law. yes I am paranoid lol. on the outside I am a your normal everyday husband and father. But on the inside I have waited a long time for legalization of marijuana and I am giving serous thought to moving to Colorado to be a grower. I really like DWC, for it's simplicity.


----------



## Skunkybud (Aug 27, 2013)

I wanted to introduce my self again. I'm Ryan 22 New Hampshire is my place of origin I love to skate get baked and make delicious el dente penne with tomatoe and basil meat sauce mmmmmm. I've been a member here since 2009 I've grown a lot since then and I must thank all of you here at rui. I come and go sometimes you wont see a single post from me for months then you'll see me posting a few dozen posts a day. I love you all and best of luck with growing and best of luck with life to you all. Peace and love brothers and sisters


----------



## MrGreenToke (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi all, i just joined today im doing my first indoor grow and its as much fun as the product itself, Hope to chat with ye all soon!


----------



## CrazyBrennie (Aug 27, 2013)

Like Ed says, "Smoking MJ may not be addictive, but growing it is"


----------



## grasscropper (Aug 27, 2013)

RuthieMD said:


> I noticed these little gnat looking things all over my soil, I have been reading and believe they are white flies, but not 100% positive. Alot of ppl seem to like the neem oil and insectisidal soap so I went yesterday and bought both. I sprayed the entire plants down with the neem oil last night. Got up this am and they were still all over the soil. How long til I don't see them any more? Neem oil says to use once a week. Need help b4 these things hurt my roots and my plants!


Sounds like spider mites. Replant in new soil. Dump the old. Make sure no other plants in the house have any insects.


----------



## Cracker81647 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome .. I'm still getting used to navigating around the site but I'm getting the hang of it my friends call me cracker I live in the mountains of Colorado where it is now legal for residents to grow. So one stresses no more lol I've grown in all types of medium I've used an aero garden. Ebb and flow .. Drip systems but the last 2 years has been outdoor grows mostly in ground. I do everything on a super tight budget I've made a lot of mistakes in the past and I've learned some very valuable methods my current crop is a mix of headband wild Thai blue dream purple kush red diesel lemon haze and a few others I forgot to label lol looking forward to the wealth of knowledge this site has thanks again


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2013)

RuthieMD said:


> I noticed these little gnat looking things all over my soil, I have been reading and believe they are white flies, but not 100% positive. Alot of ppl seem to like the neem oil and insectisidal soap so I went yesterday and bought both. I sprayed the entire plants down with the neem oil last night. Got up this am and they were still all over the soil. How long til I don't see them any more? Neem oil says to use once a week. Need help b4 these things hurt my roots and my plants!


My guess would be fungus gnats.

They are not the worst of pests, but they are oddly hard to obliterate.

I used Fertalome Triple Action Plus III (neem basically) only my clones and
mothers in their little pots, and I still see them gamboling all over the babies.

It may be the adults that are left, but we will see.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Musangwow (Aug 28, 2013)

put some coffee in a cup next to your plants, see if that traps them.


----------



## Musangwow (Aug 28, 2013)

sorry did not know how to post  try putting a few cups of coffee around your plants. See if that traps them.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 28, 2013)

wine is also a good attractant. (red ;0)


----------



## Irishking (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi my name is Aaron and I'm a newbie. New to growing indoors. I'm sure il have some questions in the future but for now I just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## blackharley (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey all at RIU my name is Harley, im a newb to this site. Can any one name the go to people on this site, for the spot on info every time with any subject. Im talkin about the pros who know there stuff and don't beat around the bushes


----------



## sunni (Aug 29, 2013)

were an open community post threads and you will be answered, any pros dont wanna be harassed constantly , they will answer if they wanna


----------



## CheeseKush27 (Aug 29, 2013)

Can someone please tell me how the titles under your name can change?? I'm assuming it has something to do with rep, likes, and number of posts, but I don't get exactly how it works. For instance both of mine say "learning to roll" how does it change or can I customize either one? Thanks.


----------



## missmj (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, im new to this site. My bf always reads the forums here and i just registered to ask some questions. So day before yesterday i smoked with my bf and instantly after i started to feel bumps start to raise on my arms. Within 5 minutes i had a full blown rash all over my arms and back. Im convinced its from the weed. Ive been smoking for little over 10 years and this has only happened once before. Ive only quit while pregnant but have been smoking since i had my son a year ago. My bf grows his own and does not use chemicals and properly cures his stuff for over 3 weeks. So my question is.. is this from the strain and how long will the small hive like rash stay for? Am i now allergic? I havent smoked in about 36 hours. I smoke for pleasure but also for back pain. So id really like to keep smoking but wont if i keep getting a rash. Hope i havent become allergic. Any and all advice would be grealty apprieciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2013)

You may be developing an allergy.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Trezeone1 (Aug 30, 2013)

First time grower! Well not really I've grown indoors before but not a large scale. This time around I'm going BIG! I'm working with 30 feet in length, 8 feet width & 8 height. I have some basics worked out like have a carpenter on my team as well. My notion is to go with the SEA OF GREEN and grow hydroponically. I REALLY need some ideas and input, I need an above average ventilation system as well as lighting system. Money isn't an issue so PLEASE pour in the responses.


----------



## GryphonRider (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey all, been browsing around on the forum for a few weeks now and finally decided to set up an account after taking some security precautions. Anyway I have started two plants from Mandala (hashberry and beyond the brain), this is my second time growing, but the first time taking it seriously. I have 1 400W HPS, 2 26w CFL @ 6500K, and one 55W T5 @ 9500K. I am at about 3 weeks B.eyond T.he B.rain is 9cm tall and wide and H.ashberry is 6cm tall and wide; is symmetry of height to width typical? Here are some pics of what I have going. Is this average growth at 3 weeks or should they be larger?
 The HPS is off in the last photo because it messed with my camera.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 30, 2013)

GryphonRider said:


> Hey all, been browsing around on the forum for a few weeks now and finally decided to set up an account after taking some security precautions. Anyway I have started two plants from Mandala (hashberry and beyond the brain), this is my second time growing, but the first time taking it seriously. I have 1 400W HPS, 2 26w CFL @ 6500K, and one 55W T5 @ 9500K. I am at about 3 weeks B.eyond T.he B.rain is 9cm tall and wide and H.ashberry is 6cm tall and wide; is symmetry of height to width typical? Here are some pics of what I have going. Is this average growth at 3 weeks or should they be larger?
> View attachment 2798639View attachment 2798640View attachment 2798641View attachment 2798642View attachment 2798643 The HPS is off in the last photo because it messed with my camera.


looking good, wanna keep the nodes tight in Veg. They will stretch when put into flowering. they seem a lil small. are you feeding nutes? what type of media r u using?


----------



## GryphonRider (Aug 31, 2013)

> *looking good, wanna keep the nodes tight in Veg. They will stretch when put into flowering. they seem a lil small. are you feeding nutes? what type of media r u using? *


 Right now they are in some standard potting soil and peat moss (about 2 to 1 ratio), I have been feeding Fox Farms Big Bloom at 2 to 3 ml per 256 ml water, I have also been using Blue Mountains SPT, and stirred a bit of coffee grounds in to the soil. I recently purchased some FF Happy Frog 5-8-4 which I spread on the soil surface then covered with more soil(not ideal I know but I was left with little recourse as I couldn't mix it into the soil after growth had started an what not) and I add ACV to the water to raise the pH. I now have some FF Ocean Forest for transplant time, but for now I am rolling with the punches. Thanks for the advice, as I am sure the community will share their knowledge.


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 31, 2013)

Greetings Folks! Just getting my bearings and poking around. There is certainly no lack of reading material and a lot of knowledge to pick up. Wish I had read more before ordering the hated Phototron...lol. I think it will suit me for a LITTLE while. Attempting my first grow. I didn't pay quite what they WERE charging for it - they recently had a price reduction, but I think I still could have made better use of my money. Live and learn, I guess. I was enjoying Dr. Amber's Lemon Haze grow journal in a Phototron, so all is not lost.


----------



## bondoman (Sep 2, 2013)

newbie here and my brain hurts, information overload I think, been reading 3 straight days and feel I have weeks more reading to do before I get started, so much to learn.


----------



## Foothills (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to riu bro. No need to try and cram it all in at once. Part of the fun is learning from your own experiance. Having fun, of course, is #1. LOL


----------



## NWGreenHorn (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetings all! I am new to the community and would like to ask a quick question: How do I begin a journal? Because I was just granted access to an account, is there a probationary period that I am now on?


----------



## Hughwashere (Sep 3, 2013)

New here, been reading for a few days. Planning a semi-stealth grow with CFL, 1-3 plants at a time. In pursuit of independence, a challenge, quality control, and variety. Any advice on good candidates for first good newbie seeds is appreciated&#8211;I haven't seen a bag seed in years so i'll probably be ordering. Thanks to everyone who posts here, it's a great resource.


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Sep 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> were an open community post threads and you will be answered, any pros dont wanna be harassed constantly , they will answer if they wanna


 Hey sunni...fairly new, glad to be here and hope I can help. I was wondering why or when does my avatar pic show up in my posts? I have read for hours now and can't seem to find the info. Thanks in advance _JAS_


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> Hey sunni...fairly new, glad to be here and hope I can help. I was wondering why or when does my avatar pic show up in my posts? I have read for hours now and can't seem to find the info. Thanks in advance _JAS_


I think that that is controlled on the "My Rollitup" page.

JD


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html


----------



## The Groke (Sep 5, 2013)

Evening all,

first time user of the site. Long time user of Marijuana, first time grower.

I'm now on day five of my first grow and like most first timers I have an abundance of questions so any help would be great.

I'm growing 3 plants indoors inside a 100cm x 200cm x 100cm grow tent using a 600watt HID Lamp suspended approx 2 1/2 feet above the three seedlings using a a 3 speed oscillating fan for air circulation and a small turbo fan for exhausting from the tent. I'm pleased to say that I have 3 little seedlings of about 2 inches at the moment and growing fast. I water them when dry and not excessively, I've used some Formulex nutrient solution in 1 watering so far and only plan on using the nutrients once a week.

Now for the problems I'm having. The Hygrometer, when the light is on, which it is for 16 hrs a day at the moment, states that the temp is an even 30 degrees celsius and that humidity is at approx 24% and that it's dry in there. It only becomes comfy in the tent when the lights are off for 8 hours, temp drops to 25 degrees and humidity goes up to about 50%. What would be the best & most cost effective way to rectify this situation? 

My next question would be, how long should I give the seedlings before letting them Veg under 24 hour lighting? I was thinking 7 days but I'm open to suggestions?

Once in Veg state I was planning on a 30 or 40 day Veg before flowering for approx the same time.

Any help and advice would be really appreciated folks  

I live in Scotland so outdorr growing is definately not on the cards. I will post some pics soon as well for some more advice but I'm still finding my way around.

Thanks folks.


----------



## RockyWhipple (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello, long time smoker first time grower I've got about 3 plants going all are around 2 ft+ it is an Cannabis Indica but I have no clue as to what kind of strain it is. I'm not sure if its a good strain or bad strain does that even matter?


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello everyone im [email protected], im very happy to be here  ive got a nice strain of Mr Kipling, it's exseedlingsly good


----------



## Javadog (Sep 7, 2013)

Groke et al, 

Those were great first posts, but the greybeards do not generally
wanted the Welcome Thread. 

Find the Forum that fits you (ie. Indoor-Soil, my current home ;0)
and post a new thread there.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## CherryHaze (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello - first timer here - trying to figure out all my products while my babies germinate! Will be posting questions shortly, mainly on EC and what is in this bottle, how do I use it... Thanks


----------



## GratefulD (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello to all. New cardholder-grower here with my first 'bag seed'. This I believe means its most likely hermie-traited, so the optimal conditions means my best chance of eventually sexing this single bagseed as a female. Germed in wet tissue dishclam. Now under 23 cfl for now. Inch away minimum with a fan breeze. Anyway two days in soil lookin ok, hopin it pulls thru and is female. Keeping it lit humid and cool with a light breeze..


----------



## Jim1971 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi 
Am new here and have question
How long can I grow at 18/6 before I flip to 12/12??


----------



## bretli (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi everyone.
My name is bretli and i am from united states. I want to know the solution of problems which i am facing day by day and also want to share some information with all of you . Hopefully this will board will be very helpful for us .


----------



## Jinkies (Sep 11, 2013)

*omg am I new ! * I think I totally messed up my plants leaves are a lil yellow ( maybe burnt ) on ends ? Using coco coir pearlite with technaflora recipe for success ( not ) lol any help would be great, ph is between 7-8


----------



## Jinkies (Sep 11, 2013)

*&#8203;hello everyone glad 2 b here & definitely need help my plants aren't lookin 2 good*


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi there. It's gonna be hard for folks to help a question with no tangable pics or something to discern the issue my friend. Maybe find a way to take a few pics of the problem area's and retry this question?


----------



## fostythegrowman (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey, whats up guys im new here. Looking to get some tips from experienced growers. I planted outdoors for the first time. I planted in end of july i know its late. Im growing three sour d. They are starting to all finally show hairs. Is this the start of flowering? The branches are starting to fill up with leaves growing more compacted too. Theyre all about 1.5 ft -2ft tall.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 11, 2013)

hey everyone ive been using this site for a few months now and i finally got my 1st grow going!!! i planted her saturday and she is 4 days old!! check her out i think she is very very healthy so far https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/721368-update-my-lil-girl.html


----------



## Jinkies (Sep 11, 2013)

*I'm so new and think I'm screwing up my plants ! please help 
*So my leaves are getting a lil yellow ( maybe burnt on ends ) lifted led using technaflora recipe for success humidity 50-63 temp 75-77 I've read a lot of different info thought I was doin things right ? Any help is appreciated also am wondering about set up have a 10 by 12 bedroom and a 4 by 6 closet


----------



## Jinkies (Sep 11, 2013)

Ty ! Workin on it !


----------



## Jim1971 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jim1971 said:


> Hi
> Am new here and have question
> How long can I grow at 18/6 before I flip to 12/12??


Helphelphelp


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Jim,

Post your questions to one of the specific forums.

I like "Indoor-Soil".

I believe that you can Veg for a long time...most 
of a year. Eventually balls form. This was the first
way that femmed beans were made.

Much more experienced growers here though.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## sketch6995 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello everyone im sketch, been growing a few years now, im a medical caregiver in colorado, and currently have 1 2000 sq foot warehouse, and i just rented the one next door, getting ready to expand. heres a pic of me in my garden, its about a year old. I have a youtube channel you can check out my entire grow op there if you want. http://www.youtube.com/user/sketch6995/videos
im very stoked that the federal govt. has allowed us to use the banking system finally, and they are letting states that legalize it go their own way for now....i am very hopeful that the prohibition is nearing its end w00t w00t.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

sketch6995 said:


> Hello everyone im sketch, been growing a few years now, im a medical caregiver in colorado, and currently have 1 2000 sq foot warehouse, and i just rented the one next door, getting ready to expand. heres a pic of me in my garden, its about a year old. I have a youtube channel you can check out my entire grow op there if you want. http://www.youtube.com/user/sketch6995/videos
> im very stoked that the federal govt. has allowed us to use the banking system finally, and they are letting states that legalize it go their own way for now....i am very hopeful that the prohibition is nearing its end w00t w00t.
> 
> View attachment 2815334


Oh, you're going to fit right in!

:0)

I hope to see you around.

JD


----------



## MrSmokeZ420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new to here and growingseems to be going well. However, i would like some tips advice, anything anyone experienced could provide. 

Lights = sunlight from morning til night. CFLs for now. 3 26 w 6500ks 1 42 w 5000k. 

Soil = miracle grow organic

Fert= 10_10_10 ultra green 

Have on an 18 n 6 schedule. I know they need a transplant. Thanks everyone


----------



## number eleven (Sep 17, 2013)

1st time grower. Chocolope ordered. Tired of paying $$. Grew peppers and veggies a few times so I hope to accomplish this. Off to ask questions


----------



## KeeponTugging (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a casual smoker, started smoking a little under a year ago. I'm not a grower, though I do have a more than curious interest in growing.


----------



## davetoney (Sep 18, 2013)

This firstimer started 20 August with 17 clones, 5 OG, 3 XXXHeadband, 3 White Berry, 3 Skywalker, 3 Blue Dream. I put in 600 Watts of CFL (3 X 200 W), an A/C, Fans into a 8&#8217; X 4&#8217; X 8&#8217; room. Started with 4 inch pots, and transplanted to 10 gallon Dirt Pots in week 4, and added a 1000 W MH with a XXXMagnum 6&#8221; vented hood (picked up on craigslist for $140 with ballast and bulb, all one season used). Now into week 5, and all seems well, but I certainly welcome any comments or suggestions. The plants have all been topped/FIMed, & manicured by cutting out older growth fans to open the canopy for the flower nodes closer to the stalk.


Fox Farm Ocean Forrest
Great White for transplanting
Grow Big & Big Bloom nutes


I will begin flowering in 10 - 14 days under 1 1000 W HPS and 1 600W HPS, and move three mothers, and several clones to my smaller clone room with the 600W of CFL, and 1 T5 Flouro 100 Watter for propagating the clones.


I&#8217;d love to hear from You!


>


----------



## 2sheds (Sep 19, 2013)

Nirvana seeds has 'Bubblicious'. I've not been able to find an independent review on just 'Bubblicious', so I have read up on Wonka's Bubblicious, 'A' Plus Plus Plus (somewhere, I was stoned.) Don't know if they are the same, But bubblicious from Nirvana...Oh...I have it, it is the best. It clones well too. Another keeper at Nirvana is 'Ice'.


----------



## sroom (Sep 19, 2013)

to get to know what your soils water retention is like you can purchase a small moisture meter to test a few times to get used to it and to help calibrate your eyes to know when watering time is or you can simply use the method of pushing your finger into the soil if the soil sticks to your finger it is still moist, you may like to leave it and water it the next day, this all depends on your climate including weather/ temp / humidity etc, for instance in spring you may only water every 3rd day and in summer you may need to water every day. It is always best to steer clear of using the crystal nutrients and try to use at least the Seasol premix 1 part as this will help lessen the ability for toxic build up of nutrients caused by the salt crystals.


----------



## Tode (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to posting here, and while not a grower yet, I may or may not in a year or two, provided I have some space. I have been a smoker for over 10 years though, heavily for awhile, and at times off and on.

Just recently picked up today, and everything looks good except this one leaf of this one nub. It has a strange white spots on it, not trichomes, and not white mold. I have no idea what it is, and now I'm paranoid about smoking any of this.







I'd say the spots are a bit more white than the photo makes it seem, but it's hard to tell what with it being so small and all. It's also hard, not powdery or webby or anything. while scratching it with a toothpick, it doesn't come off, the leaf just breaks. Sorry if it seems overly paranoid, but I've never seen something like this before, and I probably would've missed this one too if I had used my buster. I'm lost.


----------



## supajojo (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm Jojo, it's a pleasure to be here. Thought I'd say hello! As well as, thank you for all of the wonderful information. THANK YOU! I've been perusing the forums and learning so much! This is my first grow and I'm very excited. I have MS and medical mj has been a MIRACLE! So now I'm licensed and taken up farming! My first batch is bagseed, I can't remember what strains I saved so it's a crapshoot. Can you believe all of my plants turned out to be girls? I'm a lucky girl! They have about 2 weeks left to bloom and it's harvest time. WOOT WOOT!! Next batch is a few white fire, a few headband, a few blue dream and then some sour diesel. Those girls are in preflower at the moment. I also have some cuttings that are doing AWESOME! It would have been a real nightmare trying to figure this out without all of your helpful information! THIS FORUM ROCKS!!!


----------



## chronicripgrower (Sep 21, 2013)

Total newb here ,looks great on the bud.


----------



## kavakona (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi , I'm new here , I'm from Philippines . I am planning to have a plant indoor . Any suggestion of a plant that grows indoor ? , It would be great if it is a medicinal plant .
Thanks in advance .


----------



## Raidersfan777 (Sep 23, 2013)

hey all, my first attempt at growing she's an Afgani/Kush


----------



## marvzzPOT (Sep 24, 2013)

kavakona said:


> Hi , I'm new here , I'm from Philippines . I am planning to have a plant indoor . Any suggestion of a plant that grows indoor ? , It would be great if it is a medicinal plant .
> Thanks in advance .



ei yow ... i'm also from the phil. where you from exactly man. ?


----------



## Dhanvantari (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello,
How does one send a PM? I've read about it in the FAQ's, but can't see any button or link.


----------



## midge63 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello. My name is Midge and this is my first time growing marijuana. It happened quite by accident really. A friend with indoor grow had just started their plants and we had a huge ice storm. It knocked the power out for 2 days. most of the seedlings died. The few that remained were quite sickly. She gave me two and I potted them and set them on my deck. I think they are almost ready!


----------



## rryyddeerr (Sep 26, 2013)

ive posted a couple times already in other places when needed. i wanted to post tonight to thank everyone who has contributed to this wealth of knowledge that is RIU. i was given a tent, some led's and some seeds by my neighbor, who is moving. he got me started with germinating my 5 seeds and helped me set up the tent. from there, ive used RIU to figure out diy LED panels, sexing pre-flowers, soil vs. hydro, nutes, cloning and a host of plant maladies along the way. i have one female from those original seedlings and have gotten 8 clones from her. i have one 5 gal bucket hydro clone as a test subject and am continuing with soil for the others. as soon as i finish a cabinet this weekend for vegging the new clones, i will put the mother in 12/12 under a new 600 hps in my tent.. going to train her on a vertical scrog. hoping to get some nugs off her by ski season. 
anyway, i would know none of this without you folks. thanks. this is really fun. i haven't been excited about something like this since drinking as a teenager.


----------



## tuxseedo (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi there. Another new grower here.
Getting on a bit in years so finally decided to have a go at this growing lark myself.
Got all the basics and 8 plants currently a few weeks into flower. Had issues with pests and heat but hopefully all my calamities will put me in a better position for the second attempt.

Happy Growing folks. Stay safe.


----------



## NoviceCreeker (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi there! Another newb! I have a few outdoor plants that are beginning to flower and I've removed the 2 males I had. These are currently growing in a planter box outside. The tallest of all of them is about 13-14 inches tall. The highs this time of year are mid to high 70's and around high 50's and low 60's. The cooler nights haven't been as frequent, but they will be in the next 3-4 weeks. I am interested in bringing them inside and maybe trying cfl's as I'm on a budget.I guess my questions are these--How much light should I use if I'm using CFL's? If I used a bathroom to grow in, would it be too stagnant air-wise to grow? I need to transplant these(or do I?) and I'm wondering what type of growing medium I should use? Some places I've read make it look relatively simple, whereas I know it can also be WAY more complicated. Judging from the height, upcoming weather change, etc How much time do I need to finish this process?? Can I leave them outside and cross my fingers? Big BIG thanks!!


----------



## grasscropper (Sep 28, 2013)

NoviceCreeker said:


> Hi there! Another newb! I have a few outdoor plants that are beginning to flower and I've removed the 2 males I had. These are currently growing in a planter box outside. The tallest of all of them is about 13-14 inches tall. The highs this time of year are mid to high 70's and around high 50's and low 60's. The cooler nights haven't been as frequent, but they will be in the next 3-4 weeks. I am interested in bringing them inside and maybe trying cfl's as I'm on a budget.View attachment 2838740View attachment 2838741View attachment 2838742I guess my questions are these--How much light should I use if I'm using CFL's? If I used a bathroom to grow in, would it be too stagnant air-wise to grow? I need to transplant these(or do I?) and I'm wondering what type of growing medium I should use? Some places I've read make it look relatively simple, whereas I know it can also be WAY more complicated. Judging from the height, upcoming weather change, etc How much time do I need to finish this process?? Can I leave them outside and cross my fingers? Big BIG thanks!!



You can leave them outside as long as temps don't go below freezing or frost hits. Those plants wouldn't take a frost. People do leave them outside but those plants are much larger and can take a frost or 2. Depends on where you live. I am in ontario. So not able to happen. 
I am a newb too. I use simple MG soil which has all the nutrients in it at the moment. Until I see results I am not going to spend too much on items like that. I believe your plants are weeks from ready. They look about 3 weeks in to flower. Did you take any clones. 
As for cfl's. The more the better. You have to have a light tight room or area to mimic 12/12. Good air circulation and they will start to stink.


----------



## richmondtx (Sep 28, 2013)

what's up everyone, newbie here. Every time i Googled anything hydro related this site popped up so figured I'd join.


----------



## Scorpigrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi all, 

First time grower, many times smoker! Built my first grow box from a cabinet I had taking up space. It's 3' x 4' x 3' and is currently housing 3 plants. Bet you can't guess what I'm growing. lol. I have 3 23w CFLs per plant, 9 total, running 2700k and putting out about 1600lm per light. That's about 4800lm per plant. I purchased 2 dryer fans that displace about 250 cfm, but I have it rigged at about half that per fan. I lined the walls with Reynolds wrap till I get Mylar.

My temp stays at about 75 - 80f and my humidity is at 30ish. I just put my plants in a day and a half ago and can't wait to see my pretties popping out. lol. The dang cabinet is so bright I have to use sunglasses to check on my plants. I bought a light/ph/moisture meter to keep up with everything and am making a personal journal that I'll post come harvest time!!!

Last but not least I bought a garden gnome who watches my cash crop. And just so it's clear, yes I painted him black because my first dealer was a good friend of mine and I wanted there to be a resemblance, NO I'm not racist and no my gnome is not required to pick my crop. He's the Head of Operations. Did I mention I have a sense of humor?!!?

I can't get pics to load from my iPad so I'll post them as a reply to my post later today.


----------



## NoviceCreeker (Sep 28, 2013)

grasscropper said:


> You can leave them outside as long as temps don't go below freezing or frost hits. Those plants wouldn't take a frost. People do leave them outside but those plants are much larger and can take a frost or 2. Depends on where you live. I am in ontario. So not able to happen.
> I am a newb too. I use simple MG soil which has all the nutrients in it at the moment. Until I see results I am not going to spend too much on items like that. I believe your plants are weeks from ready. They look about 3 weeks in to flower. Did you take any clones.
> As for cfl's. The more the better. You have to have a light tight room or area to mimic 12/12. Good air circulation and they will start to stink.


HUGE thanks my friend!! I'm in Maryland so we can sometimes go deep into October before we get our real first frost. I appreciate the feed back! LOVE the forum!!


----------



## Propagator420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, just here to make my introduction! I have been gardening for about a year now outdoors, and just started my first indoor setup. This site made it all possible, as there is a plethora of information at hands, thank you to anyone giving out information and being helpful. I can't wait to start a grow journal on this forum!


----------



## NickDanger (Sep 29, 2013)

Greeting from Colorado! Found this site when getting info on mainlining for future grows and looking forward to contributing whenever I can.


----------



## leeza1007 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello all... I am fairly new to the community and finally had the guts to start a thread with the intent to get some advice, and now I can't find it.... hope it went to the right place... story of my life!


----------



## midge63 (Sep 30, 2013)

Okay...I feel very dumb right now. I tried to start an album and I titled it and wrote a description but it did not give me an option to add photos. What the heck am I doing wrong?


----------



## midge63 (Sep 30, 2013)

Crud...never mind. Just found it! LOL.


----------



## midge63 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hee hee! Love the Garden Gnome. Is he helpful Scorpigrow?


----------



## NikeSmoke (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello All! Newbie here. I was going through the threads and was interested in the PC Grow-box method. Got a few PC's laying around and thought it would be a cool, stealthy thing! Nice....Only got "Bunk" Seeds available, but why ruin a good crop first, eh?
Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## Potbot88 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello everyone, Im new to the growing world and just wanted a few pointers on how exactly to get started. First off i was interested in getting a grow setup from HTGSUPPLY.COM. Can anyone provide clarity on the quality of their products ?


----------



## VulgarDisplayOfPower (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello all! I am very interested in learning. Sounds like a lot of good info here.


----------



## ULEN (Oct 7, 2013)

Names ULEN, I've been saved (420'd) since 01/2012 to replace pain meds from 2 shoulder surgeries that Dr. James Andrews did not perform. First time grower of 3 beautiful ladies as well. Planning on setting a grow box in the closet with the knowledge I gain from the boards.

Glad to see the auto save feature because I sure do know it's a pain to lose what you have typed up to to an id10T error or whatever tragedy occurs.


----------



## puffmagoo (Oct 8, 2013)

When is THC at the highest in the buds, when it is dark or light?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 8, 2013)

puffmagoo said:


> When is THC at the highest in the buds, when it is dark or light?



What do you mean??? Day or night? clear/ cloudy/ amber ????


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice advice


----------



## tripsquared (Oct 8, 2013)

hey I'm Trip... Im from the midwest or ghost coast as I like to call it. I know I'm new and all but I have a big issue. I have a plant I have been growing from a seed I got out a bag. I know I know getting seeds out a bag is unwise but I did and now I have a plant that has been stressed with ph and light and I am fearful its a boy. Can you tell me what you think please... Here is a picture. It has been alive for over a month and has a 2 week period of really slow growth a week ago. I m trying to correct a ph problem in my ocean forest soil mixed with peat moss and sand with a little low grade organic soil from home depot. I trans planted into 3 gal pots and have digital water ph,tds,and soil ph meters and strips too. i am a first time grower. I have a 400w mh light and some long ass flo lights too. I have that plant and another indica plant skunk, and 2 gods treat jordan of the islands that were planted on sept 8th. I kept track of the two gods treat plants but the two before that were seeds put in a pot and just let to grow in case my seeds didnt come. I have 6 easy riders too along with some skunk #2 and orge. I really need to get my second light up before my 2 easyrider seeds pop open and i need help with this suspect male problem before i go any further. Nice to be a new member i hope to learn alot and enjoy the fruit of my labor.


----------



## Balke Buds (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice forum.
I have about 9 months to get my design and equipment list down to grow about 30 plants, 15 in flower at any time....6plants X 5 peeps over 21 yrs old in house....Amendment 64, Baby.
I am moving to Colorado next June or July; doing a lot of research right now...this forum is so far quenching that thirst for knowledge. 
Look forward to many engaged conversations.


----------



## imablackone (Oct 10, 2013)

how you get started if no one will let you in the game. need to grow my own. any suggestions on books or sites to do so?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2013)

Pick a tech and start reading here.

i.e. decide on soil, then try the Indoor Soil Forum.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## WakeNBakeDay2Day (Oct 10, 2013)

hello all, this is my second indoor grow. ill just go out and say, I have done a lot of research and reading(books) and I feel like I have an above average knowledge of growing(anything). However, I have done 3 grows. Low XP. I need to apply knowledge and I think the next step was commiting to a forum. All of my grows were "unsuccessful", but I learned. I just took down part of my crop and this one is a success. Having troubles now, which I believe to be common. Thanks all in advance for your help.


----------



## WakeNBakeDay2Day (Oct 10, 2013)

consult your library obvi. And, as for online, always get second opinions. trust your instinct.


----------



## WakeNBakeDay2Day (Oct 11, 2013)

View attachment 2853538View attachment 2853541View attachment 2853542View attachment 2853543View attachment 2853539View attachment 2853540got some updated pics, diesel #1


----------



## nummy (Oct 11, 2013)

Im in my starter stage as a grower. I have only grown NL from Nirvana. So far, so good... or so Im told. I grow for personal use only and grow indoors. I recently joined RIU and have already gained so much info. This is a great place to learn and grow (ha ha... get it?) U guys rock!!!! I look forward to learning so much more and sharing what I know so far <3


----------



## schmdty420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey what's up everyone. Working on my first grow right now. 2 Snow White's under 184W CFL. They are currently 3 weeks old, from seed and so far so good, everything is looking great. Just wanted to say hi and I'm sure I'll have some questions along the way. I'm doing a pretty simple grow for my first time. Nothing fancy at all. Its just getting distilled water and fish emulsion about every third watering. I'm thinking about starting to flower them next weekend. Is that too early? I wanna keep them fairly small, under 3ft would be ideal. They are probably somewhere between 5-7" right now.
.


----------



## Yebak Le$ny (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi everyone!  
This is my first lady... Tijuana from Blim Burn Seeds.  
Growed in PC box. 
Next stage is larger box and larger plants 
See you!


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

schmdty420 said:


> Hey what's up everyone. Working on my first grow right now. 2 Snow White's under 184W CFL. They are currently 3 weeks old, from seed and so far so good, everything is looking great. Just wanted to say hi and I'm sure I'll have some questions along the way. I'm doing a pretty simple grow for my first time. Nothing fancy at all. Its just getting distilled water and fish emulsion about every third watering. I'm thinking about starting to flower them next weekend. Is that too early? I wanna keep them fairly small, under 3ft would be ideal. They are probably somewhere between 5-7" right now.
> .View attachment 2854619


U want to switch them to 12/12, or to flowering stage, when they have reached approx half the total size u want the plant to reach. A good rue of thumb is to remember that she will likely double in size once changed from veg to flower. And IMO, 3 foot plants arent small


----------



## qroox (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everyone.It's so nice to know that a place like that this forum exists.Good yields to you all!!


----------



## Dtrippy1 (Oct 13, 2013)

new to this forum. currently setting up my basement to run a 4x6' flower room and a 3x4' veg room, with a height of 6' in both rooms. most likely gonna go with a 1000w hps in flower with a 4''x4'' vinyl fence post NFT system. 3 fence posts with about 20 plant sites amongst the three, using 3.5'' net pots holding rocks or hydroton. im looking to maximize yield with the space i have while keeping costs at a minimum. is it practical to run 20 plants off one 20g res? so i can run one water pump, one air pump, and one light in flower room. most likely will get clones, top them, veg maybe 3-4 weeks then throw into flower under the 1000w. Trying to keep them short and bushy as im assuming height will be an issue with an open 1000w light with a batwing reflector. il have two intake fans dumping in fresh air from outside and the flower room will dump into veg room, while running lights at night to keep the temps down. 

will post more pics of the space soon, havent hung my lights yet because i still might change my mind on how im running my system. any and all advice is appreciated. im a semi-newbie, have gotten through one harvest using dwc with ok results. anyone with experience using NFT, hydo, or basment growing please chime in with anything you got. thanks is advance.


----------



## snappy209 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey all!i never really introduced myself..im Snappy and im a weed head.its a pleasure being here and thank you all for being so welcoming!!


----------



## RandySkunk (Oct 15, 2013)

*New member here. Hello everyone! Not a rookie just new to the site.

*


----------



## Enzee (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm a new grower and thought I'd come to this forum for advice, I've already learnt most of what I need to know just by lurking previous threads, lol.

But I'm sure I'll have questions in the future - currently have 6 seedlings about 2 weeks old, which will be planted in a remote location very soon, and also plan to grow indoor next year.


----------



## movement (Oct 16, 2013)

For some reason I can't figure out how to start a grow journal and when I go to my profile to click on "view journal entries" it says I do not have access? I started a thread on "grow journal discussions" that shows two of my postings from the beginning and today at day 16. I am growing Buddha Red Dwarf Autoflower Feminized from seeds under 1000w HPS and I am hoping to get some pointers. I do a lot of reading on here but you know how lack of experience leaves you very unsure lol! Here is a link to my attempt at a grow journal. Any help with the growing process or the grow journal process would be great!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/734056-1st-time-grow-5-cfls.html


----------



## scottarm2013 (Oct 17, 2013)

do this look ready to flush or should i wait a bit longer think she is about 7 weeks into flower but havnt realy kept count


----------



## scottarm2013 (Oct 17, 2013)

not long before lights on


----------



## bmorebudz (Oct 17, 2013)

hi everyone i'm a new grower thats about to start a super skunk grow and i hope you dont mind but i am gonna need some help and advice from more seasoned growers


----------



## smknfrggrl (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey all, I'm a newbie to the site and to growing. I just potted a bunch of sprouts that I germinated in paper towels. They are already poking through the soil. I am not using a light system as I simply cannot afford to buy one, but I am just going to let the plants grow in my windows. I have grown one other plant in a window and got about 2 ounces of good bud off it. Am interested to know if anyone else has grown without a lighting system in place indoors?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

scottarm2013 said:


> do this look ready to flush or should i wait a bit longer think she is about 7 weeks into flower but havnt realy kept countView attachment 2861169View attachment 2861170View attachment 2861172



Those look like they need another two weeks at least.

It is impossible to be certain, but neither the leaf coloration nor
the overall appearance of the trichs appear to be near harvest.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Fuzzology (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey, been growing for a while now, had a break and am now back on it! 
Came across a few problems lately and was looking for experience to save myself some heartache later and share my experience also.
Currently doing Chocolope and Cotton Candy (mostly).


----------



## CloudyWeather (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi everyone. 
if you haven't guessed, first time grower. i have some beautiful lady clones only a few weeks old.
I have previously read enough about the grow process to write a wiki page but this is my first hands on experience.
a friend of my did the honor of picking out the clones and decided to get three different strains..... to my annoyance. 
two GDP, two Tahoe Thunder, and one cookies. the GDP and thunders are going easy as expected, the cookies not so much. 
however i am working with what i have trying to provide the correct environment for three different strains at once.
also on a huge budget and building as i go, luckily just got a job so soon i can filter much more money into converting my whole walk-in closet, which is 3ft 4in deep, by 4ft 6in wide, and just over 8ft high. should make for a decent grow space.
right now they are in 6x6 cubes. the cookies had some nute burn right off the bat because i didn't realize not to give nutes to plants under 5 nodes. so i cut it off and also haven't watered it for a few days as it was also showing signs of over-watering. the cubes hold water for so long that its kind of tough to determine when to feed, but the cube is still moist and she seems to be coming back ok with the tip burn residing and new healthy leaves coming in. no more signs of over watering either. the thunder and GDP plants are getting some slight tip curling, it was worse before and then i made sure the fan was hitting them indirectly and raised my 300w CFL. the curling went away for the most part but is still there a little on most of them. not too out of the norm i think, maybe they are needing a little extra water? other than that, the GDP and Thunder are responding well to the nutes i think, fed every other day or so since the block retain so much water. but they do still have mild to no yellowing on the tips. i think this is relatively normal as long as its not excessive right?
humidity is usually a steady 35%-29% and temp is usually a steady 75. also have a home made Co2 generator in there during the 18 hour light cycle. seems to be working well. cant wait till i can invest in my shopping list of materials for the closet conversion.  
im totally new to this site although familiar with it in general, so anyone that would like to chat it up and school me a little please feel free.
once the whole closet is finished im hoping to just have a continuous crop cycle but likely only one strain at a time haha or at least strains that enjoy the same relative environment.
peace guys


----------



## scottarm2013 (Oct 18, 2013)

thanks mr ganja so u think 2 weeks till finish or 2 weeks till flush


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2013)

scottarm2013 said:


> thanks mr ganja so u think 2 weeks till finish or 2 weeks till flush


There-abouts....

The trichs are the best indicator. They will go from clear,
to cloudy, and lastly to amber. 

You want to pick when cloudy predominates.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## PsymonCloud9 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone!............ I have started my first grow a month ago (AK-47 Auto's) and even though I did do some research have run into some issues and im looking forward to 'picking the brains' of the more experienced grower and learning more about growing the best plant on the planet!!............... Im only in the game to grow enough for myself, used to be a daily smoker for about 10 years but haven't even had a smoke in about 5 years, however, after going on a myriad of harder chems recently, I have now realised nothing really beats MJ as a drug for me, it's so reliable, much healthier than all the other crap out there and I cant believe all these freaking Dinosaurs in charge of this world can't see how relatively harmless it is and leave the people alone to enjoy MJ freely if they desire!.........Looking forward to learning and meeting people with an affinity to this magical herb!......... Sorry for the no paragraphs but 'enter' doesn't work for me... Peace out. Psymon


----------



## scottarm2013 (Oct 18, 2013)

ive only got a 3x one can just about see them looking clear i think i have a microscope could i use a frosty leaf to check of must it be the buds.

mr ganga


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2013)

Get something like this:


----------



## tempo23 (Oct 18, 2013)

hey guys im really new at this I just planted them so soil on sep30 they doing really good so far by the way I have 2 for now just feed them today for the first time lets see what happens


----------



## smknfrggrl (Oct 18, 2013)

This is really my second time ever trying to grow a plant. I germinated a bunch of seeds. Did not realize they were all going to sprout. I know have a small herb garden growing in my living room window. I never fully expected the seeds to really do anything as they were dry and many crumbles. Needless to say I have a ton of plant and do not know what to do with them, They are all about 2-3 inches tall. please he
lp


----------



## GrowYourFace (Oct 19, 2013)

Newbert Intro, LED Content, Grandiose Plans

Hey Now !
Married with teenage kids, living a suburban life in San Diego.
Been enjoying the green for 25 years and now ready to try and grow this shit.
I am a medical patient and am looking to learn the all important skill of growing in this quickly changing world.
I have a BS in Biology and work in the medical field. I am pretty good with the Biology, decent with the chemistry, but not that great with the physics.
I am very much interested in the medicinal benefits of cannabis, and try to follow the medical/scientific literature.
I have NEVER grown before, and I have never even helped a buddy trim, etc., etc.
I have spent many hours here over the last month and will be pulling the trigger in the next few days and purchasing my items.
I will be trying to minimize the variables as much as possible.
I understand the importance of Ph and I understand that LED grown plants don't use as much water and need less frequent watering than MH/HPS grown plants. I also understand the importance of genetics, and with that, if needed, paying for the genetics.
I have recently sold one of my prized baseball cards to pay for the operation.





At this point I am going to go with a 3'x3' grow tent with the 2nd chamber 
and LED lighting.
The choice to go with a LED was something that happened here at RIU. I want to invest my energy in learning a "new" technology as I believe LEDs will definitely be the future. I read every entry in Psuagro's journal with the stubborn autoflowers. I have the lights narrowed down to 2 Hans Panels or 1 Area 51 SGS 160. For me, it probably won't make much of a difference which one, but I am leaning towards Hans panels, but I would appreciate thoughts on these lights in a 3'x3' area, and if there is a better tent for these lights ? I am also looking to put some "T5 flouros" in the upper chamber for propagation, and am looking for some direction on a decent set that are not too pricey.(They have to be 24")

I plan on trying both from clones and from seeds. I thought dealing with clones in socal would be straight forward, but the feedback on san diego clones (emarijuanaclones) has not been that great and I am a little nervous about dropping $$ on clones. I went to one of the dispenseries in Pacific Beach and was informed about clonequeen http://www.cqdna.com/ . They are pricey but have a better reputation(?) than eclones. Any feedback on the best clones in San Diego would be appreciated.
Also both from seeds and clones, which common strains tend to be easiest for noobs to grow ?

I have a pack of 5 each feminized seeds in my cart at Nirvana, of, Blue Mystic, Aurora Indica, and Haze 1. Seems as this is as good a place as any, to start.


I am very much intimidated by hydroponics at this time, and will be using soil. Lots of recommendations here, and there seems to be high regard for Roots organic soil and Foxfarm ocean forest; is there anything more to soil ? Should I consider putting the seedling into rockwool and then soil ? To my beginner brain, this is already another step, and another place to screw things up.


As far as nutrients go, haven't spent that much time sorting them all out. Seem like there are a million options and everyone has what works for them. I would like to keep it simple, and will spend more time fine tuning the choices once I have proven to myself that I can get to that point  With that said, uprising grow and bloom are held in high regard, so I may just start there. I saw here where one dude was gaga over "bud candy" and how can you go wrong with a name like that.

gadgets- looking to pick up soil and water Ph meter(s), thermometer, humidity index, co2 ppm
This one seems to do it all(not Ph) and has great ratings, any reason not to get it ?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PDGFR8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1NI0VO6X2CZ7C

co2- my inner logic says this is important, but for the sake of simplicity will probably try the first grow without co2 enrichment. I will monitor the count, and may change my mind if they are not doing well, and it could be due to low co2.


So, here's the grandiose part. Growing the stuff is only half of the plan. Eventually, when I have enough bud saved up, probably 12-18 months away, I am contemplating trying to make Simpson Oil. I am very much intrigued by this super high potency cannibanoid oil and its incredible healing powers. I want to try this stuff out for myself. So, having passed both organic chemistry and biochemistry, I feel I have at least a chance of being able to do it.


(volcano)
So, one final statement/question.
Smoking the shit:
I have always been a (glass) water pipe kind of guy. Love popping those bingers. After hearing all the chatter about vaping, dropped over $100 on a plug in "home" vaporizer called a Volcano. After experimenting with this thing for the last 18 months, I am unable to get a satisfactory rush/high/buzz from it. I always have to finish up with a BH after toking off the volcano. What gives ?? Am I doing it wrong, or is that how it is ? Is the temp not right ? I tried between 380-420 degrees. Am I not putting enough in each time, and subsequently breathing in just a lot of air ? The material is ground with a grinder btw. Needles to say, the volcano gathers a lot of dust and doesn't get used too often. I am scared to try the new pens that are out there but they look so cool.


OK, enough of this long winded yap.
I hope to hear from a few with some helpful hints, advice, and INSIGHT (which I lack)
I can't wait to get started and will start ordering this stuff in the next couple of days.
I love my cameras and look forward to posting many pics documenting the upcoming adventure.
If there is anyone in the San Diego area that want to meet for coffee, send me a message.

Thanks to all for a great site, as I have already learned so much.

GYF


----------



## CloudyWeather (Oct 19, 2013)

smknfrggrl said:


> This is really my second time ever trying to grow a plant. I germinated a bunch of seeds. Did not realize they were all going to sprout. I know have a small herb garden growing in my living room window. I never fully expected the seeds to really do anything as they were dry and many crumbles. Needless to say I have a ton of plant and do not know what to do with them, They are all about 2-3 inches tall. please he
> lp


so first off, im assuming you already have them in small containers... i would go to home depot and buy a few 150w cfls. they dont suck too much energy and they give a good amount of light. you can also find the light socket/power cord configuration in the same isle for like a few bucks. even comes with the circular metal heat shield thing. i dont use it though. i have already germinated 4 or 5 with those lights and they work great. when they are the right size you will want to transplant them into i would recomend 6" pots if your useing soil or rockwool if useing cubes. get some foxfarm ocean? ive heard its pretty good but never used it. im growing my clones in cubes and my germs in soil but mine arent big enough to transplant yet. also visit a hydroponics shop and get some nutes or if your using soil, get another recommendation because im growing in soil for the first time too. ive heard the fox farm is great though. but what ever you do, do not use miraclegrow. 

I basically ran into the same situation you did and thats how i decided to start learning to grow. had a couple cherry ak47 seeds. didnt expect anything and they turned out really healthy. i went to home depot and bought two large plastic storage containers, and you can either paint the inside or put mylar inside, and flip one over the top of the other to make a small container. then cut a hole in the top to string your lights through and you can adjust the hight. put the container you built on top of some 5 gal buckets, and puncture some holes in the bottom of the container so water can drain into the buckets. place pots on top of a trey in the container so they are not sitting in water. you have to make sure you have adequate water drainage especially after transplant. put a small fan in there, and a thermometer and humidity guage. then, also at home depot, buy a product called "damprid". it cost about 3 bucks. its a moisture absorber. put it in with the plants to keep the humidity down. if you have extra cash buy a power strip with built in timer otherwise you have to do the light cyle manually which can be tedious if you have any kind of a schedule. you can also make a Co2 generator if you want to go all out. reference youtube for that. and if the enclosure gets too hot, just either take the top half off, or crack it to let the heat vent. this enclosure set up will work well for early vegetation and germinating and is extremely cheap to set up. i am using the exact set up right now for my clones while i scrap up the money to convert my closet and i built the plastic enclosure as the plants were growing. this was pretty stressful for them but they are doing great right now. best of luck to you man.


----------



## BrotherBuddz (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello Guys and Gals!!! 
I'm new here and have been doing research for quite some time also collecting my equipment slowly. I'm planning to have everything by end of nov and will order my beans online. I found this site to be very informative and helpful. I'm doing this because i want to ditch the dealer after he declared another price increase per Oz. I also smoke a lot and decided this is the way to go to save myself a lot of money. I have already taken the first step and ordered my grow tent it is a 3' x 3' x 5.5' secret jardin DS 90 2.5 should be here by next week. I'm totally stoked and should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## tempo23 (Oct 19, 2013)

was good fellas


----------



## TMill420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello All 

I am looking forward to my first grow soon. (real soon)
I have been around for awhile, trying to learn as much as I can. I decided to pull the trigger on some grow equipment. Not a lot, but a start.
I figure it will be cost effective even if I grow enough for me. Plus ... I have never really had quality, and tired of the inconsistent cartel bags. Although, thats what I will be trying out first (bag seed). It could be good, right ? lol

I followed a few grows here that looked pretty successful right here.

Any-hoo ... Thanks for having me.


----------



## schmdty420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just a quick update on how my little ones are doing. They are currently 4 weeks old and in the 1st week of flower and doing great! Once again, I running them under 8 23w CFL's 2700k. Added a steam machine for a little extra humidity since my grow room is very dry. I have a feeling one is a male, only basing that on the fact that one is already starting to get a skunky smell to it and the other doesn't. Not sure if that's a good way to determine sex or not.


----------



## BrotherBuddz (Oct 20, 2013)

Look for the two white pistils growing out of the nodes that is female if there is no white hairs and pollen sacs then it is a male


----------



## CaptainLostCoast (Oct 20, 2013)

Test post...


----------



## soppybllx (Oct 21, 2013)

hello all new here ...just started to grow and wondered if these look ok ..there about 6 weeks old ..clones using a 600 watt halid,and coco soilgot a lot of help from my uncle .who was a grower bk in the day ..any way hi again and happy growing.....also there a lemon strain


----------



## len443 (Oct 21, 2013)

Im 39 a newbie here.. I have not smoked since I was 16(ish) I have alot of health issues.. I worked for DoD for 20+ years and traditional medicine is ruining me.. meds for one disorder affect another.. and I am tired.. I can't sleep.. meds to help me sleep affect my sleep apnea (I am on CPAP) I am looking to try from what I have researched a INDICA dominant variety prior to bed.. just for sleep/ relaxation..

I posted a more detailed version in the Maryland Patients area.. I just have no idead where to turn.. it sucks the government I defended for years wont let me try what medical evidence shows would possibly help me and not kill me like the meds I am prescribed which don't really work even...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

Sleep? Indica will do you wonders Len, and with zero side effects
besides a pleasant sensation. :0)

Best of luck, and Thank you for your service.

JD


----------



## CloudyWeather (Oct 21, 2013)

len443 said:


> Im 39 a newbie here.. I have not smoked since I was 16(ish) I have alot of health issues.. I worked for DoD for 20+ years and traditional medicine is ruining me.. meds for one disorder affect another.. and I am tired.. I can't sleep.. meds to help me sleep affect my sleep apnea (I am on CPAP) I am looking to try from what I have researched a INDICA dominant variety prior to bed.. just for sleep/ relaxation..
> 
> I posted a more detailed version in the Maryland Patients area.. I just have no idead where to turn.. it sucks the government I defended for years wont let me try what medical evidence shows would possibly help me and not kill me like the meds I am prescribed which don't really work even...


Damn man I feel for ya. Im sorry that you have such trouble with such a basic human right as to be a healthy happy human being. That should not be for the fed to decide how we make our bodies healthy. I wish you the best of luck sir and hope you have a successful grow to get the medicine you need.


----------



## Inspector161 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey all.. I am a "HUGH NEWB" still in the reading stage and need to absorb all this info first.. so much great info and helpful members here I should be able to grow something soon.. "Should"...


----------



## Tito34th (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello everyone! New too this.. I have built 2 room 4x4x7 with 400 watts leds. I was thinking 5 plants per room? Also should I use 2 gallon or 5 buckets? Also what type of soil ya recommend?


----------



## mustangprincess94 (Oct 21, 2013)

I was thinking about getting my medical card but there are a few bumps in the road. I'm not sure if I would be able to get it. I have scoliosis, anxiety, ADD, and PTSD but I'm not sure if I could get my card with these medical problems. If anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jessicolo (Oct 21, 2013)

You can get your card easily


----------



## Jessicolo (Oct 21, 2013)

Take your records to a mmj dr they will get you a card and get you the best "recommendation" aka script for your issues


----------



## raz1k (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello everyone

Like all of you in this forum i love the most handsome plant on earth, our beloved weed.
I am following this forum and others for a long time ago, but i wasnt registered in any till today. Why? Because a friend of mine told me that he was growing weed. So? So he was making mistakes not in the growing but in what to do to avoid being caught. A old question "How to avoid being caught ?".
That´s the subject that brings me here. Why here? Because this forum is priceless, you can learn everything in here, from the very first step to the final. It´s like a giant tree weed full of information. yeah sure, but the ideia is? The main concern of almost all of us is getting caught. My ideia isnt to make another thread with tips and stuff like that. We want the BIG picture of "How to avoid being caught". Depends 95% on you. Can you believe that? The other´s 5% is for what you cant control. If the 5% becomes 6% etc, probably it´s your fault. 
I dont intend to create a master discussion about others subjects related to this one, like people judging who grow´s to smoke (saving money ofc) and sells, etc. From my perspective all i can say is "I dont judge, simple as that" Let´s use common sense ofc =) 
That´s the reason that brings my here, How to make our job of not getting caught a lot more "easier", specially for the new people in this forum and others. I dont want to discuss if you should use CFL or bulbs, that´s not the point. The point is, if you want to make it right and maintain that´s 5%? Put your shit together cuz you have a lot to think about. I aint no expert or nothing like that, but i can say this, from the moment that you have everything set to go in whatever you intend to do, you really need to have those 95% on your side. if not, less it gets, you know the rest. How? I will explain better in the right place 

raz1k

btw the english isnt my maternal language so, expect some flaws


----------



## soppybllx (Oct 22, 2013)

mmmm a doctor site  and no feed bk on my likkle babys


----------



## hewy (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am 6 wks into flower and the colas are splitting on one side of the tent. Can someone please help ref cause and cure. I have super iced grapefruit and bubblegum under 2 x 600 watt lights.


----------



## Gramps352 (Oct 22, 2013)

High folks, a friend of SubCool's introduced me to your site, I live in Florida and have been busted twice for cultivation. I have been fighting colon cancer for 3 years. Florida won't make the cure legal and I can't afford to move to CO. I'm on a fixed income. I'm trying to do some indoor growing but I can't produce enough to make the oil without ending up in prison. Is there anyone who I could send money and have them send me the cure. Please I'm not rich, and absolutely not a cop of any kind. And I can provide references that prove I'm OK. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Thanks and may God bless and keep you all safe.


----------



## Mychal678910 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey guys I need some help. This is my first grow and I have a lot of questions. I have 6 females. 
2 of them are about 4-5 ft tall the rest are 2-3 ft tall. They was all veged for 5 weeks and have been flowering for 7 weeks. They are covered in white hairs a few have turned red and all tricombs are still clear but I don't see any buds.
So my question is what is the first sign of bud development? I can upload pics if you need them. Please help


----------



## Mychal678910 (Oct 23, 2013)

My plants have been flowering for 7 weeks but there's no buds. A few pistils have turned amber. What do buds look like when they first develop


----------



## bluntforcemarijuana (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I am thinking of starting my own grow. I know that there is a lot I can learn from this an other threads, but where should I buy my stuff? is there a more trusted place? and is there someplace that has like a beginners kit or something? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Thadeous420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just saying hello and whatsup? Name is Thadeous and going to be starting a 600w grow in about a 4x4 area. Nice to meet everyone and can't wait to learn.


----------



## guovsahas420 (Oct 24, 2013)

I started growing autoflowers outdoors and certain outdoor strains acclimatized to Scandinavia in Sweden for 3 years but finally I'm moving indoors. I've been buying up gear every piece by piece and I'm finally ready to start to grow, all I'm missing is two silencers for exhaust and intake but once I get those in December I'm planning to start in January. I'm interested in growing organically so I'm using soil and I've even got in contact with a company here in Sweden that have predatory mites and other bugs used to fight pests, I've got 1L bottle of pure neem oil that a friend bought for me in India.

Before I start the grow I'm going to the cannabis cup in Amsterdam for the second year in a row, to get some genetics, talk to breeders and smoke some awesome weed so if anyone hear is going to the 26th annual High Times cannabis cup, I might see you there.

Hoping to make a journal and post pics soon


----------



## marawana (Oct 25, 2013)

bluntforcemarijuana said:


> Hey guys, I am thinking of starting my own grow. I know that there is a lot I can learn from this an other threads, but where should I buy my stuff? is there a more trusted place? and is there someplace that has like a beginners kit or something?
> 
> Thanks guys!


This place has a couple of package deals. Pretty good site, I got my first tent here. good luck newbie! Show us your end results!
http://www.fullbloomhydroponics.net/2-x-4-gorilla-grow-tent-kit/


----------



## mitchy14 (Oct 25, 2013)

hi guys i welcome all new info hints and tips cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2013)

What's up everyone, I'm so interested in learning to grow cannibas I think it is the awesome thing next to sex lol!I,,''ve been looking to move to Cali nut no peers there but I'm still gonna get there who knows, I might meet my bong buddie on here. I'm from suck ass Alabama, so I'm jus gaining vital info. The name is Rico.. I would love to see some pic of a mature sativa ready to harvest or near to see what went wrong with my grow. The trichs were cloudy.. it was about the 10 week it cut half down and left half to c the diff but it was no high.. I made brownie still no high way the deal..(bagseed)


----------



## sativasteve (Oct 25, 2013)

hey all sativa steve saying hello


----------



## Rocknrolla81 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello all just wanted to say hi


----------



## mjowen (Oct 27, 2013)

Just saying hello to everyone, new here and in the process of starting my first grow!


----------



## Dreamvisions (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi All... This is Dream Visions... AKA Jul... I have stage 4 breast cancer... the tumor is ulcerated... I have been on the Simpson Medicine now for about 5 weeks... I am also taking Vitamin B17, Apricot Kernels, Vitamin B15, Beta Carotene, Graviola, Green Tea Plus, Papya Enzymes, Cat's Claw, Wheat Grass, Essiac Tea plus I have been working on my diet as well... 

My tumor seems to be enlarging, pushing outward... I have pain in my bones and muscles, I am very weak and more... I truly need to speak with someone which have/had Breast Cancer or experience with someone which has had it and went the Simpson oil way... I need to know if what I am experiencing is typical of this protocol or not as well as what others have experienced , both positive and negative, and had success with... If you could please contact me at my e-mail address, I will send you my phone number so we can talk or we can just communicate via e-mail... what ever you are comfortable with... Please help... I am so very concerned & scared with this all and need to speak with someone with first hand information regarding my experience...
Thank You, Bless You...
In Love & light 
Most sincerely going it alone, Jul
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## romeo83 (Oct 28, 2013)

hi everyone newb here , looking to learn,


----------



## MoNoXiDe211 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello, long time smoker and 1st time grower. Just getting my setup finalized and will begin on my 1st grow. Looking fwd to learning more and more each day.


----------



## regray0 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello all! I'm a newbie on here attempting my first grow after 21 years of service. I'm excited to finally fullfil a dream of growing a few plants


----------



## Slipskip (Oct 31, 2013)

New to rollitup 

Just wanted to introduce myself - been reading this forum for a while figured it was time to join in - just finished up my first hydro grow - flood and drain - used 4" rw cubes - 600w hps 4x4 table. Dutch nutrient formula veg and bloom - 
Had to take the table down and relocate - but I was able to keep 8 ladies in 2 gal soiless mix veggin under ho fluorescents right now - so I think I ll try my hand at doing a soiless mix grow- glad to be here


----------



## 2fryed (Nov 1, 2013)

Will my plants bud


----------



## clanofmurray (Nov 1, 2013)

hello all, new to the growing world but thought i would give it ago, as prices here have got stuiped and quiality is down the drain. Being a pain sufferer it seems the best way to go  first lot on the go (some kind person gave me some clones ) so using them to test set up and get the hang of things, then will go the auto flower route as space is an issue and i have a new vipar bx3x3 so leccy not a prob and hopfully keeping going, only thing i need help with is nutes so any pointers in the right direction wold be helpfull.


----------



## realllynow (Nov 1, 2013)

hello all. new to the RIU but not so new to the growing aspect.


----------



## GPSBaltic (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello, all Smokerss


----------



## secondtimearound (Nov 2, 2013)

*Greetings to all. Re-entering the world of the enlightenment after a twenty year hiatus because of being subject to randoms, but now being retired, fuck all of them. I'm ready to get back to enjoying Nature's Best. Things sure have changed since the sixties, seventies, and eighties. Looking forward to re learning all the new terms, methods, and all of the technical stuff. I got a lot of catching up to do. Let's start, right after I fire this bad boy up!!

Ron
*


----------



## KYCOOL1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have posted but I do want to take a moment and say thanks for such an awsome forum. I just started my first indoor grow this year and have found that this is the best place on the web for questions on how to grow. The veterans on here are very knowledgeable and are a great resource for information. Once again thanks for the sight. Dewbie Newbie


----------



## imcoolwitdat (Nov 3, 2013)

imcoolwitdat= my neighbor has a mj plant that has been growing outside since summer and we do live in Mich. and it's getting colder during the day and really colder at night should she take the plant indoors? It is beginning to bud really good size buds


----------



## reitimax (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, awesome to be amoungst some peeps in the know how! I am very new to this so here goes.
I am currently growing a seed to begin with for personal use. I bought some guerrilla out door seeds specifically for our mild climate in england.
I have got from seed to shoot and have a tiny seedling about 10 cm tall that looks like a mustard cress shoot! where do I go from here please?


----------



## Molissa1978 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello e*very1!! Im on my 1st grow. couple of them, my purple ryders, are about a week away from har**vest. Hoping to learn from all the info you ha**ve on here for us. Thank you and looking forward to haing a great time here!!*


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 4, 2013)

Ahoy There. I'm new to this forum (obviously) and would like to learn more techniques about indoor growing. Had a few times growing outdoors far and in between but now wantin to try indoors. Will need anyone's expert advice on this one. I will read the threads and get tips but hope also to get new replies. Thanks much to helpful people in advance. Cheers!


----------



## prozor7 (Nov 4, 2013)

prozor7 said:


> In my area no1 know what are they grown. Illegal to buy, use (even in medical purpose) and grown. My daughter have a brain cancer, said that I said all.
> I do NOT know anything about growing, but I'm motivated to learn, and this look like great place to start.
> 
> I have some seeds (don't know what is it taste like shit .
> I must produce 0.5kg dry hemp bud material every 3 month. What is average yield for 1 plant?


year has been past didn't grown but produce RSO (Rick Simpson Oil) from unknown black market strains, apply to myself than to my daughter (still applying) and I can tell you following happened:
1. cancer - gone
2. Diabetes Insipidus CI - cured (there is no documented cure about this conditions)
3. enormous memory improvement 
4. enormous improvement on cognitive functions
5. epileptic brain waves - normal
6. depression - gone
7. headaches - gone
8. so many small things that improve life....


Last MRI scan showed "Cortical atrophy" and "GLIOSIS" it was visible on older scans and it is "normal" after surgery conditions but doctors didn't talk about this until last MRI probably because of all above conditions Gliosis was "piece of the cake". 
Gliosis causes "Tonic-Clonic" life threatening epileptic seizures during a sleep. This conditions is hard to control with medications and if I apply bigger dosage of RSO she can't function normally.
I was able to save a $5000 and I will invest in grown box powered with LED lights for higher CBD strains to avoid epileptic seizures.


I have 2 hands, money and determinations to help her. that said I need:
blueprints for grown box (2-3 cycles in a one box I must produce 0.5kg every 3 month) 
LED recommendation
strains recommendations with higher CBD
advice how to avoid smell (try growing but kill it because of the smell)
I don't have to much room for errors (financial problem) so any advice from growers will help


I witness how RSO brings quality of life to a "normal" level.
if you need more info about her conditions, type of cancer, Diabetes Insipidus, memory loss after surgery.... contact me 


thx


----------



## samsgrow (Nov 4, 2013)

hey guys, started my first indoor grow,using cfl's, built a slick box 2x2 x4, and a light setup drawing 420actual watts,pumping at least 35000 lumens have mixed spectrum, most expensive miracle grow, only 14 days in soil from seed.Any tips for a healthy happy grow?


----------



## Casual Lou (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello Im Lou, new here. Just Cropped my 1st grow yesterday


----------



## blowingupjake (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey all!
Just dropping in to say hello. Im Jake and im a marijuana addict. I am finding a new disease in marijuana growing and look forward to learning and growing with this community. You guys and your old posts have kept my plants happy for 10 days now Look out for my grow journal. Rollitup and put it in the air my friends.


----------



## 2sheds (Nov 6, 2013)

When I was in college, I worked at a teacher's house and they let me plant a few seeds in the hinterlands of the acreage. So they got really tall, and a bunch of them got really showy and gaudy, and the other ones didn't, so I cut down all the females and threw them away.

Then I bought a book. I never really read the book, but I looked at the pictures and it showed a male, and I said, "Oh. Well this is a major setback."


----------



## MR.GREEmMAN (Nov 6, 2013)

so im soon starting my first vary own grow iv been able to help an pitch in with others an there ops but never done it for my self by my self.. so what ill be using is the gorilla grow tent 5x9 kit found on fullbloomhydroponics.com with the 6 bucket super flow kit 2 1000w lights carbon filter an nutrients to go with it wanna go straight sativa since its the best high for me i love being inspired an up and entergetic rather then locked in my seat sleeping so basicly id love to hear any feed backs tips any thing that would help thanks


----------



## danthaiwang (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey everyone. First time grower , just saying hi.


----------



## clanofmurray (Nov 8, 2013)

reitimax said:


> Hi, awesome to be amoungst some peeps in the know how! I am very new to this so here goes.
> I am currently growing a seed to begin with for personal use. I bought some guerrilla out door seeds specifically for our mild climate in england.
> I have got from seed to shoot and have a tiny seedling about 10 cm tall that looks like a mustard cress shoot! where do I go from here please?


hello, im new to the game to, but from what u said there outdoor seed? so you must have alot of room indoor or you planted to early? outdoor season is spring to about now?


----------



## Shaggy4:20 (Nov 9, 2013)

can't figure out how to creat a post, any help? Or maybe my question can be answered here. This is my first grow, my plant is a month and 3 days old, she kinda small because she had a little accident that stunted her growth, well I noticed some lighter colored bumps on some of the leaves and was wondering what it could be because I know they dont belong there, here's some pics


----------



## Mr. Krambo44 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ask some questions misschellybean. Info is only a post away. Any problems with the plant? Spots on the leaves? Wilting? What do u want to know?


----------



## Goredwings.5 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok guys tried to clone my purp urk, and the baby clone she seems to be wilting! 
Any ideas of what's going on? 
I snipped her off the bottom cause the lengthy stem that she had and then immediately put it in soil... Not sure if she's takin root...
Any ideas would be helpful!!!


----------



## Mr. Krambo44 (Nov 10, 2013)

What root hormone did u use? Did u cut clone stalk on a 45* angle? Did u strip away some of the outer flesh of the stalk this encourages rooting. I scrape it lightly with the edge if a scalpel. Also are they in a humidiome? Are you misting them?


----------



## bitlinux (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey All, just another lurker finally making the commitment. Appreciate the candidness and depth of detail in this forum vs others... Personal indoor grower with a little over a year on the belt


----------



## Shaggy4:20 (Nov 10, 2013)

no help?


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

no one uses this thread to create a post go into a subforum like newbie central and click "post new thread" its a huge round box on the left hand side


----------



## Shaggy4:20 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks , had a little brain fart haha


----------



## masterblaster82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Whats up everyone, I am a noob to growing. I love how things are coming along, but do have some questions and would like to share some pictures, but cant seem to upload any. any help would be great! thank you for your time!


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html


----------



## masterblaster82 (Nov 10, 2013)

thank you..


----------



## Kravenhead (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi all, not a newbee just new here.

~wicked grin~


----------



## Goredwings.5 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mr. Krambo44 said:


> What root hormone did u use? Did u cut clone stalk on a 45* angle? Did u strip away some of the outer flesh of the stalk this encourages rooting. I scrape it lightly with the edge if a scalpel. Also are they in a humidiome? Are you misting them?



Ok, What root hormone did u use? 
None.
Did u cut clone stalk on a 45* angle?
I think so.
Did u strip away some of the outer flesh of the stalk? 
No. I didn't know that...
Also are they in a humidiome?
No, just with the mother, in the closet..
Are you misting them? Yes, mother and clone.
We don't have a lot just a closet grow with a M.H 175w lamp and one fluro low watt. 
Also it's just mom and clone..
Mother is tall green slight browning tips of fan leaves. Lots of water 7.0 ph water. 2-3 cups of water in morning and night.


----------



## Mr. Krambo44 (Nov 11, 2013)

You will have better results using root hormone. I've been using Olivia's cloning gel for years. Near perfect results. I use peat rooting cubes also Clones need extra special treatment. The flouro is good for getting the clones going. The mh maybe too hot at first. A humidiome can be from a 2 litre bottle. Cut bottom of bottle 3/4 way around. Fill bottom with what your growing in. Put the clones in that. Keep cap on bottle. Close it up with a piece of tape Keep lite on it 24-7 till u see roots. About 7-10 days. Keep it warm. Now the mother. Keep ph around 6-6.1 6.2. Plants like these prefer slightly acidic. Brown tips well back off on the water a bit. Water every second day. Let it dry out a little. Not too much tho. See if that helps. I water as the lights come on. Plants won't use nutes in the dark so it makes no sense to water at the end of the cycle.


----------



## GaryT57 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello everyone! Regular mmj user here, but total noob to growing my own. Just starting the long, steep, challenging learning curve!! 

Gary


----------



## Chadprimal (Nov 11, 2013)

GaryT57 said:


> Hello everyone! Regular mmj user here, but total noob to growing my own. Just starting the long, steep, challenging learning curve!!
> 
> Gary


Welcome Gary. I hope it all goes well


----------



## Chadprimal (Nov 11, 2013)

reitimax said:


> Hi, awesome to be amoungst some peeps in the know how! I am very new to this so here goes.
> I am currently growing a seed to begin with for personal use. I bought some guerrilla out door seeds specifically for our mild climate in england.
> I have got from seed to shoot and have a tiny seedling about 10 cm tall that looks like a mustard cress shoot! where do I go from here please?


Start a feeding schedule. What nutes are you using or are you just gonna leave it there until harvest?


----------



## GDHEADE (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey what's up? New to posting on the Internet in general! I have 2 ?'s. 1st) is How do you use the search bar? I type in the basics and it always take's me to advanced search after i select enter. And 2nd) One thing I've been trying to search for is a daily Cannabis growing schedule w additional things for different strains and feeding schedules. I just need a template so i can fill in the blank's. I've seen some really good one's before but can't find them now that i have ink for the printer.


----------



## Chadprimal (Nov 11, 2013)

GDHEADE said:


> Hey what's up? New to posting on the Internet in general! I have 2 ?'s. 1st) is How do you use the search bar? I type in the basics and it always take's me to advanced search after i select enter. And 2nd) One thing I've been trying to search for is a daily Cannabis growing schedule w additional things for different strains and feeding schedules. I just need a template so i can fill in the blank's. I've seen some really good one's before but can't find them now that i have ink for the printer.


I just write it out in a composition book. Good luck.


----------



## Tommy123321 (Nov 12, 2013)

Help I can't figure out what is going on. This is my second grow and it's not as bad this time. Last time it started right when I switched to flower. This time it started 3 weeks into flower I have two 600w hps cool tubs in a 4x8 tent. They are in coco with advanced nutrients nuts. I've tried everything. I have a AC in the tent and keep it between 76 and 78. With co2 at 1200ppm my nuts are at 1200ppm I go off advanced nutrients chart. My last plant where a lot bigger and these are a little smaller. I'm thinking now they are getting sunburnt. It's only the top leaves mostly the fan leaves. There is a shorter plant in the corner and it is not bad. I'm going nut trying to figure this out. Can anyone help?View attachment 2891433View attachment 2891434


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2013)

take photos without hps please


----------



## Tommy123321 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's just the tops like that. The rest of the plant look good


----------



## Tommy123321 (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is the short plant in the corner farther away from the lights


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

Those yellow and brown bits always make me think Cal Mag before anything else pal.


----------



## Tommy123321 (Nov 12, 2013)

Should I get a bottle of cal mag and use it full strength? I'm using advanced nuts connidissour hobby all the way to grandmaster level.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

I always supplement with cal mag and epsom salts, cal mag should be fine, mine are on 4ml per 5l. A bit less that the bottle says.


----------



## Tommy123321 (Nov 12, 2013)

Also on those bad leaves the tips curl up and a few curl down even on the same leave.


----------



## Tommy123321 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok cool I'll go get some tomorrow. And do I use with every feed?


----------



## Snowman6972 (Nov 12, 2013)

How do u use epsom salts to help?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

I use coco so I sprinkle a teaspoon over the top and water through when feeding. Its pure Magnesium, they love it.

Helps if you have Calmag issues as I'm sure Cal Mag solutions are 2/1 cal/mag.


----------



## Tommy123321 (Nov 12, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I use coco so I sprinkle a teaspoon over the top and water through when feeding. Its pure Magnesium, they love it.
> 
> Helps if you have Calmag issues as I'm sure Cal Mag solutions are 2/1 cal/mag.


Im using coco too. Should I use cal mag just until lot clears up or every feed? Do u think I should do the Epsom salt too?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

Tommy123321 said:


> Im using coco too. Should I use cal mag just until lot clears up or every feed? Do u think I should do the Epsom salt too?


I'd deffo use cal mag right through, start on say 2ml per 5 l of water. Use Epsom if you need it later on, the plant will tell you. I do like to use just a touch of epsom right through though that might be my water thats shit


----------



## mike86182 (Nov 12, 2013)

Can anyone help? I'm a first time grower. still working on my setup and am to the point where I am Ready to choose strains. I am seeing that some strains are easy and some are hard to grow. My question is what it it that makes a strain easy or difficult to grow. thinking of starting with Critical kush and Pineapple Chunk. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and I'm going to be using soil.


----------



## dirtyoldbastard (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone used roots organic is this OK to use on young plants


----------



## Snowman6972 (Nov 13, 2013)

Having some issues on growth the one plant i started 2 months ago is growing but very slow 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Snowman6972 (Nov 13, 2013)

Slow grower smh
Sent from my SCH-S738C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MICraFhone (Nov 13, 2013)

Brand new to this site. How do i start a forum?


----------



## noodle2113 (Nov 14, 2013)

first post. been a lurker for a while. lots of great info... trying to figure out how to pm. thank you all for the info!


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 14, 2013)

noodle2113 said:


> first post. been a lurker for a while. lots of great info... trying to figure out how to pm. thank you all for the info!


Welcome to RIU. to turn on pm goto My Rollitup in the upper right hand conner then profile privacy and say everyone to everything in there.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, the Wizard is kind to take on the world and answer everyone's questions,
but this thread is really just to say Hi and where/what you are about.

For detailed responses to questions, pick the Forum that best fits your situation
(Indoor/Outdoor/Soil/Hydro/Vert) and then start a thread in which to ask your 
question.

Good luck all!

JD

P.S. WW I hope that was worded well. Kudos for taking the time!


----------



## drweedthumb (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey new to RIU I have been growing for a little while now. Currently on my 8th grow cycle. I grow for personal use. Usually 2 plants at a time. I botched a few of my 1st grows being cheap and thinking I was a know it all. My 7th grow was best. 2.42 oz.s dry 2 plants (nirvana 1 super skunk 1 ak4 . On my 8th cycle and still make mistakes. First grow using co2 and gota say I see a difference. My 8th grow cycle is in week 6 of flower. Got some great buds going very dense and hard. Tons of trichs. Here's a pic same strains as 7th grow one super skunk one ak48 fem. Seeds. Definitely had some fruit fly problems think I got rid of them didn't see any damage to plants. Well any advice is appreciated.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 15, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Well, the Wizard is kind to take on the world and answer everyone's questions,
> but this thread is really just to say Hi and where/what you are about.
> 
> For detailed responses to questions, pick the Forum that best fits your situation
> ...


I do try to help, but users would get much more help as you said, posting in the relevant forum!


----------



## Dboy510 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just wanted to say hey and introduce myself!!! I'm Dboy new to growing indoor but definitely looking forward to getting to know everyone and actually being able to share one of my favorite hobbies!!! HMU if you're on xbox too!


----------



## wakkojakko (Nov 15, 2013)

i want to know if my plant is ready for harvest....i checked the trichomes but i just want to make sure ...im still a newb...cant really tell i guess is what im trying to say...let me know yall...sorry notice this is just for introduction soooo....hey yall my name is Jay and i pretty much started growing some plants ..... again sorry still getting the hang of this site...


----------



## GuruCreed (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

New here. Visited this forum a lot for tips but finally decided to sign up. Looking forward to being active!


----------



## Tantrik (Nov 16, 2013)

HI all, Im from India. This forum is very informative and inspiring. Started my own grow, very excited.


----------



## Goredwings.5 (Nov 17, 2013)

I didn't use anything, this is my first plant and I have no clue what I'm doing just info I get off the net, and from other people who grow


----------



## lmoore2680 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello all I'm new here name is lj just wanted to say hello and shape my babies they are 1 week into flowering by the way I just switched to go bloom formula any and all pointers helpful ty

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Emgee (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello there, This is a message to let you know i am here and am existent. I am very avid in growing, I would like to post and reply to other topics but I guess I have to start here first? thanks for any support... I operate a dispensary in CA and can use any help in keeping shop open and to the highest standards possible... I also have a plethora of info/questions for any and all so please feel free to ask me anything and answer any of my Qs. peace, love, light and all of the things that keep us alive... water.. to you. lol


----------



## Emgee (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello lmoore2680, I have 2 simple pointers for you.. you may already be aware but use generally high phosphorous levels and an uplifted amount of red-spectrum light


----------



## Emgee (Nov 17, 2013)

Goredwings.5 said:


> I didn't use anything, this is my first plant and I have no clue what I'm doing just info I get off the net, and from other people who grow


I highly suggest "The indoor/outdoor medical growers guide" (i know there are quotes but thats probably not the actual title) the author is "Jorge Cervantes" a living legend. he is a frequenter of youtube.... ten pounds per plant grown organically... shazam.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Nov 17, 2013)

That just seems 2 much I'm just hoping for .5 a g/watt with 400hps

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## PsychoactiveTHC (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey all! First post in this forum looks great


----------



## ksea42p (Nov 18, 2013)

My plants are about a week old and was doing fine but all of a sudden the stem started turning a purplish brown can someone help plss!


----------



## Unafraid MMJ Patient (Nov 19, 2013)

Looking forward to meeting new growers and learning as much as I can from other journals. I'm only into my growing career about three grows so far, this current crop being my third, but I was familiar with the plant and the process since I was a wee tiny thing. I wouldn't go so far as to say it was the family business or anything, but a few were in the growing business and let's just say I was both nosy and intuitive as a child.

Come say hi!

I posted the link to my latest grow, check it out and please feel free to post any suggestions or questions you might have for me.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/751665-mix-match-crop.html


----------



## DevonaBorel (Nov 20, 2013)

all the new members are greatly appreciated here, i love you all and would congratulate for joining here


----------



## Stylu.Sn1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi All, 
My name Mart and Iam from Wales UK. 
I have a small 60x60x170cm groow room with 250hps bulb, elect ballast 250-400w i do have a 400w bulb as well but it might be to hard for me to controll temp i will try it 2nite tho. My partner is a bit of a panic person and we came to agreement that we only do 2 plants and see how it goes with no previous experience or knowlege . Power africa and super iced grapefriut thats what we got. First couple of weeks everytging was great only when started feeding em with ionic grow shit hit the fan overfeed. Flush helped and now we are in 3rd week of flo ale frowers are looking great frosting everywhere and a smell is amazing. I work on a tugboats and from time to time i have to go away for couple of weeks to tow shit around europe. Got back couple days ago and noticed bottom leaves are gettin pale, leaves around flowers are nice and green. Very ends tips of leaves are turning yellow some red discoulor on little steams with single leaves. Ph soilkit on a way as she used last one when i was gone. Ordered ionic boost as well but dont know whet to start feeding. 
Temp 27/20
Humi 35/50
Medium 11L.
Thank you for listening and i hope u have a great day. 
I do apologise for my english as Iam Polish nationality. Thanks again


----------



## Old MacDonald (Nov 23, 2013)

Whats up everyone?? New to the community, also new to the game as well..As far as growing aspects go anyways, the rest is no stranger, believe that. Anyways just needed to make a first post, figured this is a good place to start. So far it seems like there's a lot of knowledgeable and helpful people on here, I know I'm going to learn a lot from you guys. I already have most of my setup complete, gonna be inside a walk-in closet( don;t have the exact dimensions), all I need is more liner and my exhaust/ventilation system. Will post details and picswhen it's all said and done. Look forward to learning and growing with you, my new peoples!!


----------



## lmoore2680 (Nov 24, 2013)

I wish

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Shaggy4:20 (Nov 25, 2013)

anyone know how to change the stranger status by your name?


----------



## ratm70 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello from South Louisiana. I'm here basically researching Medicinal benefits of Cannabis. Glad to be here and it looks like i have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

Shaggy4:20 said:


> anyone know how to change the stranger status by your name?


 its like $9.99 or something to change it


----------



## newtogrowneedhelp (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, I would like some opinions on using hydroponics versus other systems. What I had in mind is using something like this here: http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=713 . I know this is an expensive way to start but do you think I would be able to produce 4-8 oz per plant using this system? Is there anything else I would need besides the clones to start this? Would you have a rough idea of an electric bill with just this system? Would I be able to harvest within 3 months? I would like to start with a good strain with high yield potential that can be done start to finish in 3 months. Your thoughts and ideas are very much appreciated.


----------



## dicey230348 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi everyone

I'm a brand new grower and haven't even attempted anything like this before. I'm having slight trouble with my 2 wk old ladies. I'm using a 180w PRAKASA 7 spectrum LED lamp, 18/6 in a DR60, passive venting and 6" circulation fan. Temp is normally between 25 - 26 degrees c. My light was 12" away but seedlings stretched so re potted and buried stem (as per another thread on here) and lowered my lamp to around 6" away. They seemed happy for a few days but now have yellow bottom leaves. Some of which are starting to go crispy. I've searched the forum quite a bit for an answer but can only think that I've left the light too close to the seedlings. I've now moved it to around 10" to see if this helps. Could it be anything else?? Will I need to cut off the soon to be dead leaves? The plants seem to be growing new leaves no problem and although their tiny, are nice and green.

Their in 3" peat pots with Biobizz All Mix, no neuts as yet. I water with Britta filtered tap water once pots are dry and soil is dry 2-3" down checked with fingertip, around once a day.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated. If I'm posting this in the wrong please, please advise.... new to forums too!!


----------



## DroidBoy (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi and thanks for welcoming me to this place been here only a few days and already fallen in love, bought most of my kit read loads of books and posts, still i am confused  im sure i will be posting a lot and maybe 1 day i will be able to help and support others.


----------



## Bighead11 (Nov 28, 2013)

This site is great,all the questions I have are already answered.Looking to get ahead of the curve when this state goes legal with medical M. My biggest question is still what LED light pattern is best.


----------



## DevonaBorel (Nov 28, 2013)

all the new members are heartly welcomed here with us


----------



## Stylu.Sn1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi. 
Do I leave extractor fan and intake ON for a dark period or OFF?
Thanks


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Nov 29, 2013)

Bighead11 said:


> This site is great,all the questions I have are already answered.Looking to get ahead of the curve when this state goes legal with medical M. My biggest question is still what LED light pattern is best.


check out the LED section, should be lots of good reading there
https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Nov 29, 2013)

Stylu.Sn1 said:


> Hi.
> Do I leave extractor fan and intake ON for a dark period or OFF?
> Thanks


most leave their fans on 24/7.....fresh air is always important


----------



## Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello Everybody:


We joined RIU to learn what is new in the world of growing pot as our background may be slightly antiquated, thus the need for current information before creating our modern indoor garden.
Dr. Jekyll


Don&#8217;t listen to Dr. Jackass as we have a solid background and will be producing some nice kick-ass pot in a few months, just sit back and watch us shine like brilliant beacons of success, you may just learn a thing or two.
Mr. Hyde


----------



## cumeoh16 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello, came the moment that I decided to register in your forum system let me be a junior professional gardener. I want to share my personal impressions and experiences I hope all of you are so minded.


----------



## mrnuts21 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello everybody..im a first time grower and i need some HELP...i got 2 plants one master kush one swiss cheese, they are 40 days old from seed and their leaves curls down every evening and during the night..but when i wake up they look just fine straight up..i use a 400w hps ..got the seeds from nirvana an old school package with some soil tablets and some flower tablets...theyre steel in veg.. the ph soil is about 6.3 and i water them every 3 or 4 days with ph water at 7...i dont know what the problem is i think they may have too much nitrogen cause also the leaves tips are a little burnt....i dont know...like i said during the day they look great healthy but 4 hours before lights go off they start curling down...


----------



## OldNelly (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, newbie here to this site.. would like to learn more and give a bit back..
Hope this isnt double posted, did write one before but it never went up.... dont know why but do apologise if i have done two posts..

I got OG Kush, Swiss cheese, C99, Oh, and Grapefruit Diesel (My favourite)


----------



## greenweed12 (Dec 2, 2013)

hi guys - I've been reading this forum for sometime now, just never registered. 

I finally decided to register and join in with the conversations

I love my green and have traveled to Amsterdam a number of times


----------



## efc (Dec 3, 2013)

Now den people,new grower needs advice,sick of buyin crap am talking 20£ for 1.5g,not good so decided 2 grow my own,anyway my names efc hope 2 ear from sum1 so I can ask a couple of questions,need advice as I'm waiting to pop aseed or 2 ha


----------



## guardogz (Dec 4, 2013)

hello fellow growers. so wish i had found this site years ago. after a disappointing outdoor season decided to try indoor. started w an ig pro 200 par induction light, my 3rd order from attitude, picked up an 80 watt fluoro w altern white and yellow tubes, got a tent, fans and light hood/reflector, and just set up 600 watt hps w digilux bulb. so i m trying to find some supplemental led s for the induction side of the tent(almost 4x. i m a fan of kannabia strains esp their autos. also dinafem and barneys farm. growin in a rev organic soil in 5 gal buckets. using rainwater and have made a few teas(aact).


----------



## bigslik87 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Everyone! First post here was very apprehensive but if people were getting knocked off from using this site would anyone still be on it? Anyways I'm currently on my first grow and all seems to be ok except my lower leafs are dying! It is a Lemon Alien from Bodhi seeds. 15 days from seed. I have had running 12/12 from beginning as I am just trying to get a good quality med's even if it's not a lot. Is it showing at all if male or female? think it may be a little too soon.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2013)

I would love to try that breed. Good luck!

P.S. Way too young to sex yet, IMHO.


----------



## PNWbudbrother (Dec 5, 2013)

Seasons Greeting from Seattle!
I am new to the site but have been reading threads for awhile now and obtaining some great advice thru everyone's questions.
Currently I am running two homemade grow boxes.. 1 measures approximately 8wx8Lx7'T 1000 watt HPS with two 250cfm ducted exhaust fans to expel heat and I oscillating fan mounted inside.
The other box measures approximately 4'wx4'dx5't 400 watt hps with 1- 250cfm ducted exhaust fan system. The smaller of the two is generally used to house my mother plants from which I plan on cloning from.
i am very happy to report my boxes are working better than was anticipated and I am going to harvest my fist batch in about another week or so. 
Just waiting patiently on some amber Tricromes.


----------



## EastCross (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello all,
Recently registered with the site, as im in the process of building my first personal grow room. i have experience growing outdoors up in New England; however moving indoors is quite a daunting task, indeed, to begin from scratch. I have used the site in the past but now that im indoors i feel that joining this community of growers is going to be an invaluable resource once im up and running. I have seen so much great advice and wisdom come down through grower's forums that cannot be found anywhere else, and realize there is no better way to learn than through a great community of generously helpful people willing to share there wisdom with the rest of us. I very much look forward to taking part in this organic process.


----------



## Bonng Solo (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey there, Bonng Solo here, first time grower, went whole hog. Got a an ACTech Stanley 336 Pro. Got set up, planted four Kush and one Big Bang 2. 3 weeks in Big Bang 3.5" tall, Kush looked like it was germinating, but nothing. PH-6.7, Ambient air avg. 80*F, water temp-75*F, ppm-570, water cycle was 15min every 2 hours, backed down to 15 min every 3 hours, lighting from seed to present 24/7 270 watt LEDx2 and 42watt T-5x3. Last 2 days backed lite down to 18 hrs. on 6 hrs. off. Pulled 2 Kush seeds that did not germinate.


----------



## lotsofbodyart (Dec 7, 2013)

*Whats up guys, so about 2 months ago my friend and I were smoking some great dank. We were so high lol we decided hey why not just grow our own plants. with no prior knowledge or anything we threw about 10 seeds into the same pot. about 60 joints later 5 of them have grown but they are in the same pot. my question is will the plants die? they seem to be doing very well right now. the one in the middle is the largest and seems to be getting the most nutrients thus stunting the other's growth a bit but they are still coming along. *


----------



## PNWbudbrother (Dec 7, 2013)

Just a few more pics. Week 7


----------



## PNWbudbrother (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, never introduced myself formerly!

I am a marijuana advocate here in one of the two states that have legalized it. I am very excited about the new laws and am now going to start growing. 

Happy Smoking


----------



## appollyonx (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello,
I recently got my medical cannabis license and want to try my hand at growing. 
I have a plan in mind, but I have a question concerning egg shells mixed into the soil, has any body heard if fhis works or not?


----------



## NewNewbie (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello RIU, I have visited many times in the past. Now I'm finally on my own and can start a project, I do hope that one day I will be able to contribute to the community.


----------



## saqib85 (Dec 9, 2013)

a new day rise with hope ,dnt b depperessed


----------



## ragnaradan (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys, Ragnar here, just started growing a seed from a dime of regs. It's a tiny sprout right now, I potted it in a 5L bucket, currently using Miracle Grow Fast Root Development Mix, since it's my first plant just trying a basic setup.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys!

Joined up earlier today. Started my grow journal(in my sig). Come tune in, day 19 of 12/12 going to start getting exciting soon! Any and all comments/suggestions are very appreciated! Vets, drop by let me know how I'm doing!

pretty knowledgeable and love helping ppl too. Feel free to ask me Q's!


----------



## kimswey (Dec 12, 2013)

have been reading the forums on here for the last 2 months and joined today, as I find all the advice and answers I have needed so far. I am a complete novice and have germinated my first seeds 10th October. Out of the 10 germinated only 1 survived, due to my having no idea lol. The survivor is a healthy female amnesia haze. she has been under 12/12 for about 2 weeks and looking healthy (pics will be posted when I work out how)


----------



## sin the skin (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I need to know how to post a new thread


----------



## sin the skin (Dec 12, 2013)

How do I post a new thread?


----------



## scorpio6981 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have 10 purple cheese seeds for an project at VTech. I currently study Medicated weed. Just got here this month and want to know how much havest from each seed of purple cheese. And growing out door an estimated time for and out door plant how long you think it will take for it to be fully develop?


----------



## Jane.f. (Dec 14, 2013)

Howdy! Glad to be here.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ive been hanging around for a while. I built a small grow box, it was to small, modified a entertainment center for growing. Got 4 bag seeds growing. Just wanted to say good sight and thanks for the info.


----------



## medicalgirl1966 (Dec 14, 2013)

hey everyone , Merry Christmas Everyone , HELP! been fighting aphids , spider mites and little black flys , all that is left is the aphids now, I'm going out of my head Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
thanks for the help  

Peace G


----------



## liveimmortality (Dec 14, 2013)

Poppy grow wondering the ins and outs. Places to look for information. The net holds little to be explored.


----------



## liveimmortality (Dec 14, 2013)

Also wanted to add that I'm new to this type of page. I'm unsure how to get responces and post blogs. Don't know what's cool to do and not to do. I see that 3 people have been to my page but not posted anything.... why would the site show me such things if this weren't important. I'm very interested in learning and sharing w I know. I know a little but there are gaps in my knowlage about what I'm trying to accomplish. Someone please point me in a direction. Thank u


----------



## HippyHendrick420 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello World Its ya one and only HippyHendrick420! Im new to the site hope to meet a lot of new and awesome people here.


----------



## Liveit2dfullest (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello everyone. new to the site new to the lifestyle, and looking to learn.


----------



## Pokenfun (Dec 15, 2013)

medicalgirl1966 said:


> hey everyone , Merry Christmas Everyone , HELP! been fighting aphids , spider mites and little black flys , all that is left is the aphids now, I'm going out of my head Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> thanks for the help
> 
> Peace G


Not sure what your exact situation is, but here is a possible organic solution to aphids. I personally have not needed to use these, but I know some non-420 folks who use them quite successfully in their rose garden.

Good luck!

http://www.amazon.com/Orcon-LB-C1500-Ladybugs-Approximately-Count/dp/B000MR6WRG


Poke


----------



## medicalgirl1966 (Dec 15, 2013)

thanks Pokenfun i had 30 or more ladybugs in sept and im still fighting with aphids


----------



## tornit (Dec 15, 2013)

ragnaradan said:


> Hey guys, Ragnar here, just started growing a seed from a dime of regs. It's a tiny sprout right now, I potted it in a 5L bucket, currently using Miracle Grow Fast Root Development Mix, since it's my first plant just trying a basic setup.


Hey man, exact situation here. GL


----------



## darklawliet (Dec 16, 2013)

HI EVERYONE!! 
Call me Bobo!
I havnt got any questions for thos post i just want to introduce myself!

Im an aussie phychonaut and theres not much i love more than a good bowl and some quality time in trance land always keeping my mind fluent and adapting, with an open minded ness that makes kittens seem like the most non curious beings 
(Nothing beats ripping some good green and watching 9 cats surrounding and sniffing/licking a catnep plant in your kitchen i might add whilst i think about cats)

Anyway when it comes to actually growing, im as green as the herb itself and i really hope to expand my knowledge on it here! 
I cant wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## ECOrganix (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello all,

Finally got myself an account on here. Been following random posts and learning for a few years now. Been growing organic soil for about 5 years now and have decided to switch over to hydro to learn more about my plants and how they respond. Looking forward to learning a lot more as I make the switch and as I become more active on the forums.


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 18, 2013)

hi everyone..great site have been able to learn a lot over the last couple of weeks...information overload which in this case isn't a bad thing lol


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 18, 2013)

BTW...is there a reason I cant PM anyone yet?...post count/membership time?


----------



## wonderlord (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello everyone hope to learn a butch more about my favorite plant


----------



## domyst (Dec 19, 2013)

hello everyone at RIU forums great learned a lot since joining as I am new to growing weed lots of great info...  happy days


----------



## menroll (Dec 20, 2013)

yes I'm new in this forum my business is Melbourne restaurant - Me N Roll, a hub of Fusion food in Japanese and western food. Here you can get food of your own choice and taste. Rice Wines, party food, catering, California Roll, Sushi roll sake and freshly prepared Western and Asian food is available all the time in this place

http://www.menroll.com.au/


----------



## Javadog (Dec 20, 2013)

Are you popular for your "Dank Roll" ?

:0)

I had a friend once who would make noises like "Sashimi" 
when he got really high....more like "Zhwee Zhwee" though...

All in good fun.

JD


----------



## Effendi (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess this is the place to say Hi. Been reading the site a couple of years now but despite having my name "Demosthenes" registered here for a very long time, I could never post or get a verification email so I just used a different name and email.

Washington State MMJ Provider.

Hello all.

.


----------



## MOON SHINER (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello all ! A new registered user here but not new to forum. Been reading RIU for several years now and must say that there is a wealth information that I am most gratefull for ! Since I just found out I can not PM yet I have to call out *homebrewer *for his passion and willingness to help others. He is the reason I switched to dynagro products with night and day results compared to GH and AN. Thanks *homebrewer *!!!! 

As my user name indicates I enjoy a little home craft myself. I have experience with outdoor soil, indoor soil, and coco. Coco being my prefered method. I have a DIY low pressure Aeroponics (Not "True" aero) that is ready to be used but was just completed last weekend so it has only had a few prototype "dry" runs to check for leaks and such and minor tweaking.

I look forward to building, sharing, and growing together as family.

Thank you all !
It


----------



## hydro=ireland (Dec 21, 2013)

hi lads names dave im from dublin ireland. iv been on the site now for a good while just decided to sign up now. im about to start my 1st grow soon and have learned loads from members on here already just by reading threw the posts. il post a journal of my grow as it gets up and goin!! cheers


----------



## brinze (Dec 22, 2013)

Rate my first grow ever. Using a 8' by 4' tent 6'8" high. With two 400w hps and multiple fluorescent lights and two cfls and a 90w ufo led.


----------



## MOON SHINER (Dec 22, 2013)

brinze said:


> Rate my first grow ever. Using a 8' by 4' tent 6'8" high. With two 400w hps and multiple fluorescent lights and two cfls and a 90w ufo led.


Looks good ! I love the gnome hanging out with your buds !


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 24, 2013)

Howdy everyone! Been reading posts on here for years fantasizing about growing myself, and finally got inspired enough to try my hand at it. I'm gonna start a thread with pics of my progress so far, would love any feedback/advice people may have! 
-Ace


----------



## peepsight (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey everybody, recently diagnosed with a medical ailment, allowing me to consume and cultivate cannabis. So I purchased Jorge Cervantes growers bible along with Ed Rosenthals growers Handbook. Read both and learned a lot. Now that seeds have been successfully germinated using the water glass method, seeds have been planted in a 70/30% coco/perlite mixture in red solo cups with drilled bottoms, pre soaked with CANNA coco CANNA start and ph'd t 5.7 at 420ppm. I am using the CANNA CoCo line of nutrients along with Foxfarm BigBloom.

I have 11 of these in a 5x5x7 Jardine tent, with air-cooled Galaxy select a watt feature, 400-600-1000. With Blockbuster hood attached to a 650cfm and massive Carbon filter. Day 3 they have 2sets of leaves an are about an inch tall. 2ft from the tops at 600w room temp is 82-84F at 400w 78-82F with humidity in the mid 60's. the first night the lights went off for 6hs i've left them on for 24 hrs since with 600w MH. I guess I just wanted to share and ask for any tips on anything that I might have forgotten or to expect in the near future.


Thnks a Million


----------



## vorlon232 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I have been following and reading post&#8217;s on here for a long time as back in my youth I was a regular user. Back in 2009 I had what my primary care doctor called a &#8220;neurological event&#8221;. After many tests they think I had either a mild stroke or nervous breakdown due to some severe stress that I had going on at that time. After several doctors and opinions I was diagnosed with PTSD. I had been given an uncountable number of medications from the different doctors all of which did nothing or made things worse. Fortunately I found a Psychologist who told me off the record about a great alternate treatment for PTSD and once I took myself off all the doctor&#8217;s medication they had me on and started this alternative treatment I am 110% better. I am going to be getting a lot of valuable info from here and get things going myself&#8230;


----------



## CEE DUB (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello all im just in need of tips... dont know if i have nute burn or calcium def but something has changed within the last 24hrs


----------



## wildybill (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello, I'm about to see how big of a part of this community I can become, I'm sure none of you care to know about me but I wanted to read the sticky threads before posting any poor questions and have decided to kill a few minutes writing this post.

I go by the name wildybill or wildbill for online gaming, by day if I'm employed I can be found in the industrial/logistics sector of Perth, Western Australia, but in my spare time I am a full blown computer nerd lol.

About 4 or 5 months ago I invested $2000 in hydro equipment and since then frequently visited this forum as a guest to learn what to do, I have since; 
1. had 7/7 seeds planted show as male
2. failed to germinate 4/4 seeds after just over 1 week with rockwool cubes in a clone box
3. receive 5 new plants, 4 of which i placed under hydro and started 12/12, 3 weeks ago to find only 1 female, the one I left as bushy was also female but its budding season here so she never had time to grow.
4. attempted to clone 5x monster and 4x veg clones only to have all of them die{not sure what I'm doing wrong yet}

That is me and my current endeavors, I am now going to post a thread regarding things that worry me about my first hydro female and I would appreciate any help anyone can give.

Thanks for reading and I hope to get to know all the great people in this community.

I've got a thread with a fair few questions in it with no replies, if anyone can help me out please do;
*https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/767654-need-experienced-hid-growers-examine.html*


----------



## Budz4MeAndU (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this site for awhile gathering up all the information I possibly could and I just started my first grow after 15 years of smokin and wanted to share with the community on how it goes. auto berry using ffof and 40% perlite/ro water + cal mag/ff trio pack under 2 advanced led 200w diamond series. Hope one day I can contribute and help other members as they have done for me. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ganjahelp2 (Dec 29, 2013)

hey everyone, im growing an unkown strain and im having some trouble, cant narrow it down to one problem. can anyone help this plant is almost a month old  by the way im using peat moss & perlite + a 20-20-20 fertilizer once a week


----------



## jeffwlmngtn (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't see them, you must have it in private mode for just friends on the site .


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome, 
i would like to post a grow journal.
its my first real grow outdoors and I'm on my first week of flower.
thanks


----------



## anuvis87 (Dec 30, 2013)

wuts up guys. first time grower long time smoker, i have a nice project im about to embark in 6 x 6 vert scrog and i will post in the journal section. If anyone has any advice i would reward you with praises a a HIGH 5 hehe


----------



## karltun2013 (Dec 30, 2013)

hello guys, can anyone help me? i have cloned my super lemon haze where i got the seeds from a good seed bank, my girls are well mature but they keep going from five leaves to for to three im well confused, iv been following the canna grow guide but only giving them half strengh nutrients, the ph is fine, room temp a little high like 81 and 76 at bed time room humidity is 50% at night and drops a little through the day? whats the prob or am i reading too far into this?​


----------



## karltun2013 (Dec 30, 2013)

no one willing to help[?


----------



## therazor87 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi everyone whats the biggest mistake newbies make?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2014)

Some == Good --> More == Better


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jan 1, 2014)

Overwatering or over nuting

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## meds for wife (Jan 2, 2014)

hello i grow to help my wife with her pains cause cannabis helps her out and is better then narcotics the doctors prescribe
anyhow been growing a while and want to start a grow journal how would i go about starting one?


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

meds for wife said:


> hello i grow to help my wife with her pains cause cannabis helps her out and is better then narcotics the doctors prescribe
> anyhow been growing a while and want to start a grow journal how would i go about starting one?


this thread will help you https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html


----------



## Passat (Jan 4, 2014)

Newbie here from n Ireland. Growing with cfls 250 watt plug in grow bulb first time any Help would be good.


----------



## highlands1313 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi New grower here and I could use some help please


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 7, 2014)

karltun2013 said:


> , the ph is fine, room temp a little high like 81 and 76 at bed time room humidity is 50% at night and drops a little through the day? whats the prob or am i reading too far into this?


\

What are you talking about?


----------



## Littlebigpap (Jan 7, 2014)

hi! just want to say hello! from an unknown state from america!

hope to learn something around this site ..about cfl lights! weed isnt the only thing but other plants to...like tobacco!

peace and love!


----------



## drew8993 (Jan 7, 2014)

New here been lurking for quite some time just started first grow (bagseed) plan to move to larger grow but need to get a feel for growing herb.


----------



## NorthRiverNugz (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi rollitup! Here in the pursuit of knowledge.


----------



## dluck (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey y'all I'm a newbie to this site to indoor growing and to this phone I'm using to get on here...so bear with me while I learn all three at the same time. Have a great day...a Happy New Year and happy growing. Dluck


----------



## dingobongo (Jan 10, 2014)

Yo yo 

Checking in to say hi!

'There's something on the wing, some....thing...'

Good day to you

dingobongo


----------



## Tjingles (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey everyone. Pretty now to everything. On my 3rd round now and having a few problems but that another post. Just wanted to stop in and say I'm looking forward to learning an ton and having fun along the way.ahh so many stoned conversations to come


----------



## Popo Officer (Jan 10, 2014)

sup, i'm from portugal and I'm starting my first grow on March!
I have yet to decide if i'm going for indoor or outdoor, probably a stealthy pc case indoor, prolly not the best decision cuz my family does not tolerate any sort of drugs, but I want to stay near my grow!
cheers


----------



## Tehaxx (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey there, I'm new here. Also a new grower, I work in a local Hydroponic store that my friend owns in my town. I just wanted to introduce myself here as I made my profile today. I look forward to checkig out the site and further learning how to grow some super sweet Mj!


----------



## PsychoMantis (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all!
I'm new here
My thing is smoke in my bong I and enjoy my classical music! I do that one time per week, I love it!
Love to talk about life, and trying to be openminded. And music! Music is one of the most amazing things in the world
I love to discuss marijuana experiences too


----------



## ilyaas123 (Jan 12, 2014)

How do you change your profile pic?


----------



## WarrenHite (Jan 13, 2014)

hi all .. how are you guys .. hopefully each and every is doing great being on the board .. i am too looking forward to it


----------



## LuCKY527 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey hey what's up! Just started my first grow a week ago. So far it had been starved for light and started stretching. I have corrected that, but I'm not sure if it got stressed out. I started in a foam cup in the window but it was rainy for a few days and stretched. I put it under a reg 150w light bulb and surrounded it with foil. Seems to have worked. However I transplanted it to a bigger pot 2 days ago and had it outside in the sun, it seemed much healthier. I put it back in my "area" under light though I changed to a 120 cfl and it seems to be loosing color in the leaves now. I think the difference in lighting has it confused...any ideas?


----------



## Komiyan (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all, i've made a few posts and stuff without coming here, feels kinda like i've started talking without introducing myself!

Well i've been smoking bud for about 6 or so years now, many people i know either treat me like some kind of druggo, or see me as a source of "free cones". I mainly smoke as part of my own meditation...
I also am an extreme electronics geek, and have always been fascinated with "how stuff works" - not a reference to their site by the way. Since my smoking of weed, my electronic knowledge has skyrocketed, mainly due to smoking weed, then geting interested in something and studying it up so i know how it works.

I have attempted four grows in the past, all failed and were judged heavily by those i used to know in the "weed discussion" forum on "Facepunch".
The first grow was a windowsill grow, but it died (along with it's tomato plant 'cover') due to the pot being invaded by tiny white mites.
Second grow was under 2 23W CFLs in a cardboard box lined with foil. The plant grew its 3rd set of leaves before succumbing to the same mite problem. An added note: there were ants present aswell, related?
Third time i upgraded my box with additional lights, and a water pump. Tried going full hydro, but that failed miserably: the seedling popped up, then keeled over.
My fourth attempt was a plant in a small pot on my bedside table: It was under a CFL desk lamp, and i literally woke up and went to bed with my plant, weird i know, but it was my most successful grow, i managed to get the plant to it's 5th set of leaves before the stem stretched too much, then snapped under it's own weight...

So now i have come here after "giving up" on growing these past few years. I've studied the mistakes i made, and decided on a proper cab build with plenty of lights, fans, and ultimately a semi-sealed "mite-proof" cab where i can really contest my skills on growing ganja.

I really want to grow, mainly to cut my cost of buying bud, but also because growing weed was definitely a fun and semi-addictive hobby, and i feel given the time and my fair share of fail (which i have had quite a bit!), that i can too become one of these Mr. Ganjas i keep seeing around RIU 

So hello everybody! You'll be seeing more of me in the future, and feel free to ask me any questions about electronics, i know quite a lot! (my goal is to make my own automated "weed growing robot" in the future!)


----------



## Laddy (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey what's up you'll new here an got some cool advise as well i i help as well when can..thank an ttys.
laddy,


----------



## Beagler (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Been a smoker since the late '70s, yeah I'm getting old. Started bag seed with mixed results in the mid '80s then moved on to "purple skunk". Been enjoying the great variety available from the internet for about 10 years now. 

Just put some seeds down to germinate today and stumbled onto this site after a google search about the strain I'm germinating, feminized Jazz from Dr Greenthumb. Looks like there is all kinds of great info here. Thanks for putting it all up for easy access. Things were alot different back in the day, trial and error...


----------



## thecalm1766 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello all!
Been a member of this site since i was in high school doing my first grow. unfortunately i was dumb and had to end the operation due to security. 
BUT! now I am back...older and wiser 
About a week ago I was trolling around Craigslist looking to reinvest in the hobby when i came across a guy who was selling 2 BC northern lights producers.
I did a ton of research on them, know the pros and cons, and was able to take both producers off his hands for 1750 plus a few small trades. 
I'm very enthusiastic about restarting this hobby, i love the community here and look forward to learning endless amounts of information. 
I think i might even start a grow journal, stay tuned!


----------



## Knowuh (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm a relatively new grower, with my first crop being harvested last October. I'm wanting to have another go it this year, but I'm definitely still in need of guidance. Last season's plant that actually yielded was given to me by my uncle, and was already about 1.5 feet tall on the day that I put it in the ground. That being said, I'm gonna need some helpful tips getting my plants from being just germinated, to around that tall. 

A few more important factors:
- I'm starting them in my bedroom.
-No money for fancy growing supplies, basically just lighting
-Need to know an inexpensive, natural growing medium that I could find in TN

Thanks alot!


----------



## Beagler (Jan 17, 2014)

Knowuh said:


> -Need to know an inexpensive, natural growing medium that I could find in TN
> 
> Thanks alot!


Hey Knowuh,

There are many products you can buy that won't flatten your wallet too much.

On the total free side, I've used topsoil dug straight from the ground and put that in pots/buckets. Arond here there is a layer of clay beneath the rich topsoil which I don't use. I often take a bucket with me into the woods or near swamp/bogs and fill it up with shovel loads from several different spots. I also compost with a compost tumbler and just love the final product it puts out.


----------



## marijanie (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice job..i am about to purchase a grow tent ...i dont understand the hps and the clfs bulb ..can you explain it to me please .. is it for sprouting then seedlings then adult stage?? do i need that many bulbs? also ...the smell?? did you use the carbon fan forced filter on your outlet? and i am wondering if i should purchase all the suggested inlet and outlet fans . and bells and whistles so to speak.lol ..or will it grow with the grow light and water and a fan hanging inside ??  ....also ...do you have an automated water system ? lots of questions  if you can ...thanks


----------



## ilyaas123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi All, is there a way for me to change my username because I think it's a little to 'obvious'


----------



## ilyaas123 (Jan 17, 2014)

marijanie said:


> Nice job..i am about to purchase a grow tent ...i dont understand the hps and the clfs bulb ..can you explain it to me please .. is it for sprouting then seedlings then adult stage?? do i need that many bulbs? also ...the smell?? did you use the carbon fan forced filter on your outlet? and i am wondering if i should purchase all the suggested inlet and outlet fans . and bells and whistles so to speak.lol ..or will it grow with the grow light and water and a fan hanging inside ??  ....also ...do you have an automated water system ? lots of questions  if you can ...thanks


Hope this helps... http://howtogrowmarijuana.com/ Should tell you all you need... please rep and like this comment if ya know how to


----------



## jamal kerkhof (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello growers. Im currently nearing harvest stage for one on my plantlings and im really anxious about getting my plant to harvest really wen it should. About 60 % of the white red hair are replacing the whites, really no leaves left at all, i mean at all. To be honest, the plant looks good to go. 2.5months into flowering, However the trichomes haven't turned amber yet. about 4o % are milky. If i would harvest now, could there be a major downfall in its potential yield and potency. I have also been told that some growers prefer an earlier harvest since, some of this amsterdam shit is far too good. but i havent made my opinion about that yet. hoping to get some of yours.


----------



## byk (Jan 17, 2014)

g'day boys , im an ol fella from australia, been growning and loving my girls for over 35yrs. been indoor and out. but with the long days and hot sun we get here its just made to grow MJ. three months left till harvest down here, you bloody beauty. but its also gets a bit stressful from here on out, you know the drill ,coppers and rippoff scum. ive got a huge black german shepherd that will bite ya arse if ya stupid enough to bring it over the fence.fairdinkum i would not take the bastard on. anyway hope you all do well , goodonyas ,burt.


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Hi All, is there a way for me to change my username because I think it's a little to 'obvious'


no there isnt sorry


----------



## kblizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey

New to the site, been looking around and just reading up gaining some knowledge in this field.

Already started assembling parts and building my box. Will post a thread about that though. As I am in need of advice/opinions/suggestions.


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi newbie here been a memebr since 1066 but due to no internet being around during them days i only posted me first diary on here in early 2012 onwards, due to there being no internet during them normandy days. 

wonder how many notice the hiccups...


----------



## firefighter1213 (Jan 18, 2014)

I am new to this. do I just type a question or do I do something else?


----------



## firefighter1213 (Jan 18, 2014)

I am new to this. do I just type a question or do I do something else?


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 18, 2014)

firefighter1213 said:


> I am new to this. do I just type a question or do I do something else?


 spend 2 full years reading the fourm from top to bottom then your be set to half be able to identify any issues while doing your first attempt at mj growing.


and yes everyone will say google because suing KEYWORDS the right way on googles search engine can give you answers on more than 1 fourm online if you can work google the right way.


----------



## alexadam1212 (Jan 19, 2014)

hi forum members,im alex new here,just say hi to everyone!


----------



## ziggy65 (Jan 20, 2014)

hello everyone...im a 48 year old newbie looking forward to meeting some new people and educating myself with indoor growing...i currently have a grow in progress and had and have my share of troubles  ...anyway, just want to say hi and i plan on hanging out to gather and share information accordingly


----------



## packetloss314 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys and gals...I'm a newb that has done an enormous amount of research before going all in....well I say all in just rockin a micro with a tent and an led panel. Turned 12/12 last week on a short cabbage shaped lady in soil. Will be going dro next round single bucket dwc. I am a nerd by trade and have become obsessed with growing for personal use and bent on taking over the title best grower in america. Oh and interesting fact I was a republican now turned independent due to my old party being douchebags about liberty. Grow on gents grow on


----------



## packetloss314 (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome zig....newb myself. What strain you work in on and what are the grow specs? Lights medium etc.


----------



## cannagreens (Jan 24, 2014)

Quick shout out to everyone who posts or reads this forum. Thanks to all those taking the time to share their knowledge. Just a quick introduction from me, My name is Josh, Im in Southern California, Im an active lurker on Roll it up and this is my favorite forum community. Im getting ready to start growing again, after having a couple of successful grows in Hawaii. I'll try and do a really great journal to help give back to the community. Cheers!


----------



## Ironlungsshaikhy (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi everyone. My names Shaikh. I've been on the forum for a few months and this is a great place. Looking to start my first grow very soon. Before all, I have a few q's about the forum. How to I create a new thread?


----------



## shottbill (Jan 24, 2014)

hello everyone, first time grower. its been 27 yrs since i smoked and started again for medical reasons. so 5 months ago i bought everything i thought i would need. the only thing i lacked was the knowledge.i subscribed to grow weed easy, but i cant get the answers that i need. so ive been in flower for 4 weeks and it just seems to me the buds grew and it seems it just stopped. the plant looks healthy and strong but it just seems to stop bud enlarging. how do i get to this widow maker?


----------



## AeroHydro (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm obviously new here and just wanted to learn more about growing. I just started working on a DWC kit and am close to starting my grow as soon as the seeds get in. I hope to get some good support from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## Silent420Bob (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey everyone new to all this definitely looking forward to receiving and sharing useful knowledge with everyone!!!


----------



## PLUSH Passion (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello, new member. I have a passion for the most colorful and fruity strains. I have PLushberry and Cherry bomb in veg, getting ready for a mainline grow under a 400 watt cool tube! 

I'm glad to be a member of RIU

PLUSH Passion aka the pink lady!


----------



## Silent420Bob (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey welcome im new here as well and was wondering if you could help me out with a clone question


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome everbody!


----------



## mhm (Jan 25, 2014)

Im new i go by mhm im from russia and guatemala,, just started growing with an old formula my dad left me.anywho everything was doing well till like a week ago my plants turnyellowis help


started *veg* december 10 2013
started *flowerng *jan 5 2014


----------



## Hanky92 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey all first time small closet grower, 2 auto blue amnesia under cfl lighting


----------



## Rocknrolla81 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello hanky92 welcome


----------



## bgkntry84 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Ok guys Im getting ready for my first grow and want to do it right and i need a little advice. Fist off I am going to use the super silver haze auto. strain. I will be growing 10 plants and will be building my own grow box. I was planing on making the box 4ft long, 3ft wide and 3ft tall. I have done some research and want to use led lights because of the low energy cost. My questions are 1. how many lights would i need and what watts? 2. What size should my vent holes be? 3. Would this box be big enough for 10 plants? 4. What type of nutrients would i need to use? I know its a lot to ask but like I said I want to do this right. Thanks guys *


----------



## trueblue74 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, just joined so thought i would say a quick hello, im just starting out growing so will need ass much advice as poss lol


----------



## moloud (Jan 27, 2014)

Wassup world! I'm new and wanna begin a small dwc grow. Maybe 3 plants 400 watts. I reaaly wanna try the girlscout from bc seeds. Anybody ordered online b4?. I'm ready and could use all helpful advice thanks.


----------



## WBKrastaKING (Jan 27, 2014)

So hi I'm yonathan 21 a noob lol I really wanna start my first grow indoors hope to learn allot from y'all


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm a new old person haha, back after a hiatus. No I wasn't in the clink...


----------



## mh.625.mh (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum. I have recently finished my last enlistment in the US Army and will be starting an indoor grow as well as a greenhouse grow very soon. A couple business associates and myself our working on plans to open a dispensary here in Colorado Springs. If anyone has advice or tips on start up it would be much appreciated.


----------



## MIH420 (Jan 29, 2014)

hello everyone, first time growing and looking for help from everyone


----------



## rcyril (Jan 29, 2014)

hi i love this site ORIGINAL SENSIBLE SEEDS very fast delivery best prices free seeds every order and a chance to win prizes every day for free the best online deals i never win but won here 3 times . i had a issue and it was sorted fast no problem happy happy happy puff puff pass this is my place hands down good value for your money


----------



## JSJ (Jan 29, 2014)

How the hell are you suppose to start new threads and upload pics using this infamous riu app???

Sent from my NS-14T004 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## c0pE89 (Jan 30, 2014)

We'll so far so good but don't want to run into somthing down the line any pointers would help!!!!!
blue dream 
S.A.G.E
secret recipe 
white elephant
pycho crack 
gods gift 
24 hour veg 
6 23w CFls 2 t8s may be upgraded to t5 soon
genaral organics nut half dose every 3d watering


----------



## jakmehauf (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello friends my name is jak, and I'm fairly new to growing. Tried it once in my friends closet but it did not work out so well. Thinking of giving it another shot. I'm trying to find a good recipe to use instead of hydro farm (I think that's what it was called). Any suggestions? Heard a lot about cyco, an, something called powder shooter not very sure. Everyone's suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I'm also thinking of getting a gavita pro 1000 de light system, again no idea if it's a good light system to use or not. And finally I think it would be a good idea to buy a book to study and make my own notes. Anyone heard of jerry Garcias growers bible? It looked promising. Hope to hear back from you guys!


----------



## JSJ (Jan 30, 2014)

jakmehauf said:


> Hello friends my name is jak, and I'm fairly new to growing. Tried it once in my friends closet but it did not work out so well. Thinking of giving it another shot. I'm trying to find a good recipe to use instead of hydro farm (I think that's what it was called). Any suggestions? Heard a lot about cyco, an, something called powder shooter not very sure. Everyone's suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I'm also thinking of getting a gavita pro 1000 de light system, again no idea if it's a good light system to use or not. And finally I think it would be a good idea to buy a book to study and make my own notes. Anyone heard of jerry Garcias growers bible? It looked promising. Hope to hear back from you guys!


Jorge Cervantes and Greg Green both have awesome grow bibles


----------



## smaher (Jan 30, 2014)

ok so my friend decided to go ahead and take my seeds and plant them idk if this is one of the ones I got from a seedbank tbh I don't think it is let alone the plant that I want to grow any ideas what this is


----------



## ChaoticChronic765 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey everyone! Its Austin here. First time growing and its indoors in my closet. Im using a CFL and a FT light for my 9 babies. So far 8 have sprouted and 5 have first set of leaves(not including water leaves). And im two weeks into veg. Any advice?


----------



## MoreSessLessStress (Jan 31, 2014)

smaher said:


> ok so my friend decided to go ahead and take my seeds and plant them idk if this is one of the ones I got from a seedbank tbh I don't think it is let alone the plant that I want to grow any ideas what this isView attachment 2979993View attachment 2979994


All I can tell you is that it isn't marijuana...

Let it grow, see what it becomes


----------



## jakmehauf (Jan 31, 2014)

MoreSessLessStress said:


> All I can tell you is that it isn't marijuana...
> 
> Let it grow, see what it becomes


I've seen that in my friends growery. He had no idea what it was either. Keep us posted!


----------



## sourfarmer420 (Jan 31, 2014)

hello, this is my very first grow, i recieved four purple deisel clones from a friend. i had a $300 budget to set everything up. so i built some stands out of pvc pipe to hold the 4 foot T8 lights, they produce 2800 lumens per bulb and i have 4 bulbs on so im using 11200 lumens between 4 plants. Is that pretty good? after 1 month of 24-0 the tallest is 16" and the shortest is 14". i planted them in roots organic soil. im about to send them into budding. will they still continue to get taller? how big of a yield am i looking at? i bought the nutrients at a local store the fly traps are an old problem that i already took care of.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 31, 2014)

smaher said:


> ok so my friend decided to go ahead and take my seeds and plant them idk if this is one of the ones I got from a seedbank tbh I don't think it is let alone the plant that I want to grow any ideas what this isView attachment 2979993View attachment 2979994


sure looks like corn


----------



## Queen1087 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi! New to the site from Chicago. Im interested in learning more on growing to become a producer myself. Strictly here for education, im here to learn.


----------



## bigbuds805 (Jan 31, 2014)

hello. i am new to here and i dont really know whats goin on but this seamed like a good place to start. i have 2 feminized "big bud" seedlings growin under 135w ufo LED light and big 60w cfls around they are doin great but its really hot and my grow room has no ventilation (its pretty much a food closet). i have a 4 inch inline fan attached to a 4 inch carbon filter and a 6 inch clip fan in my 2x4x6 tent. anyone know anything i can do to lower temp? id rather not buy more fans.. thanks!


----------



## greentrip (Feb 1, 2014)

how secure is this sight


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2014)

greentrip said:


> how secure is this sight


As secure as the internet can be. Remove exif data off your pics, don't post personal info and have some fun while learning!

Welcome to RIU Everybody!


----------



## plane (Feb 1, 2014)

Here to learn, this is quickly becoming an interest of mine.


----------



## DaxRowden (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm new here and have a grow log up.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/791083-my-first-legal-grow.html


----------



## shamrock970 (Feb 1, 2014)

What's up everyone? I'm new to the site, already learning and looking forward to learning more! I just set up a grow journal, too. Feel free to check it out. Link below:

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=791248


----------



## Chamberz (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey everyone. I stumbled across this page looking for answers to an issue that I'm having with on of my four outdoors. It's been a bumpy first road as I've never gone much further than past a seedling before but I'm getting there. Hopefully ill find the rest of the things I need to know it from here. I have to say this is a much friendlier place to be a member of than some of the distilling sites I am a member. Must be because I'm an Aussie haha


----------



## tragicflow (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello guys long time lurker first time poster , just wanted to drop by and say thanks to everyone for contributing with this great knowledge I am a very big newbie trying to grow a lil' sumthin' for myself only, hope to get some help if needed later on to the path to victory  cheers


----------



## c0pE89 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ya I was a creep in the shadows till I got out the military


----------



## DrunkenWizard (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello everyone


----------



## erevos (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello guyz! New to the forum! Glad to be here!


----------



## shottbill (Feb 4, 2014)

i started my first grow 4 months ago. i have aroura indica in late flower, how do you know when the flushing begins and do i keep using aquashield till the end? thanx


----------



## tyrus (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello to all! Will be starting my grow within next few months. Need to learn more before I begin.


----------



## bouncin b (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello everyone. Great site full of knowledge. I appreciate the info and hope to be back soon.


----------



## E2ekiel88 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys how's everyone today? I've been reading for a little over half a year and am finally ready to start my first grow. I'm looking for someone that wouldn't mind guiding me thru the process of room setup. I've got a 5x5 closet with a central ac vent that runs to it. I have a decent budget to work with and think I've decided on 1 1000w over 2 600w. Just wanting to get some suggestions on how high I should build the can and how many plants I could fit under that light if I wanted to keep them around 3-3.5 feet. As in 3.5 feet when harvest time comes. Any help would be awesome, as I think I have a good grip on what to do, just lookin for a couple tips as well as name brands of the best lights etc. thanks guys!


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello dolls


----------



## beingmaryjane (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello im new to the community.. I am a first time grower.. im thinking of starting out with a hydroponic grow box, any suggestion for a good online store.. I've been looking at full bloom or dealzer.. but dont see reviews for them.


----------



## superman3 (Feb 8, 2014)

hello all im new lol


----------



## texasjack (Feb 8, 2014)

New poster here. I'm setting up my room and will have some dumb questions. Thanks.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Feb 8, 2014)

'Shotbill' you need to get a jewellers scope. Amazon between 7 to 20 dollars. When the trichroms turn an amber color then flush for 1 week, changing the res with clean fresh water daily. Then your done. Stop using all nutes when you start your flush


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi,

My name is Javadog.

I usually like to come to this thread and give new members their first "Like".

You see, a "Like" is an easy way for members to unobtrusively acknowledge 
your joining the team.

This thread is not really for the answering of questions, and a "Like" is a good
way for an experienced grower to just let the new member know that they are
listening.

Consider yourselves all "Liked".

:0)

JD


----------



## Bubba Nub (Feb 8, 2014)

Howdy folks! New to RIU, thought I'd hi.


----------



## shottbill (Feb 8, 2014)

thank you for the info overgrown. i do have a scope and now the trichomes are clear, but when they change to amber i will use your info to finish. thanx again bill


----------



## shottbill (Feb 8, 2014)

i appriciate the fact that you told me this isnt the thread for questions. im just an old guy with my first computer and first grow. where do i go to ask questions?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2014)

shottbill said:


> i appriciate the fact that you told me this isnt the thread for questions. im just an old guy with my first computer and first grow. where do i go to ask questions?


What you do is select a Forum based of what you are wanting to do,
then you create threads in that forum to ask your questions.

You will also learn of certain threads that are sort of free-for-alls
that have experienced growers that are happy to answer questions too.

For my part, I went to "Indoor-Soil" when I got here.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 8, 2014)

smaher said:


> ok so my friend decided to go ahead and take my seeds and plant them idk if this is one of the ones I got from a seedbank tbh I don't think it is let alone the plant that I want to grow any ideas what this isView attachment 2979993View attachment 2979994


That corn you got there boy, best you go back and fix this joker up.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> ok so my friend decided to go ahead and take my seeds and plant them idk if this is one of the ones I got from a seedbank tbh I don't think it is let alone the plant that I want to grow any ideas what this isView attachment 2979993View attachment 2979994


they look like corn, actually they are corn
Dr. Jekyll


----------



## Ace Yonder (Feb 9, 2014)

dr. Jekyll and mr. Hyde said:


> they look like corn, actually they are corn
> dr. Jekyll


....... What have you done with mr hyde!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ro33o (Feb 10, 2014)

hi all just thought i'd say hello


----------



## Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (Feb 10, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> ....... What have you done with mr hyde!?!?!?!?!?!


Seems it got censored by sunni
Dr. Jekyll

Will re-phrase
How can anyone mistake a corn seed for a MJ seed?
Mr. Hyde


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2014)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde said:


> Seems it got censored by sunni
> Dr. Jekyll
> 
> Will re-phrase
> ...


there you go much better ^_^
i find many of yourposts very funny, sadly i did have to censor that one post


----------



## marv0 (Feb 10, 2014)

hello my name marvo and i need some help


----------



## marv0 (Feb 10, 2014)

hi can you help with spotted mold on myplants


----------



## BerryBomb (Feb 10, 2014)

How do you start a new thread?


----------



## BerryBomb (Feb 10, 2014)

marv0 said:


> hi can you help with spotted mold on myplants


If what you see is faint white spots at various spots on your plant, you have the beginning of a mold infestation. At this point, however, it's not too late to save your plants. Get a wet paper towel and _carefully_ wipe down any infested areas, making sure not to rustle the leaves and get spores everywhere. Don't wait around though- when it comes to mold, there's no time to lose.


----------



## Balke Buds (Feb 10, 2014)

BerryBomb said:


> How do you start a new thread?


Find the forum topic that you want to post in, then do a search for a few key words on what it is you want to know about...if there is not already someone talking about it then click on start new thread...and go from there.


----------



## GrowDReadz (Feb 11, 2014)

1st post, I love the site very informative. Looking forward to learning from many of you experienced growers!


----------



## red eye man (Feb 11, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hi guys,i was wondering if you could answer this qestion.if your going to scrog in dwc would a 20 lt bucket be big enough ??? ive looked on you tube and ive seen guys doing it ?? i think its 5 gallon ?


----------



## red eye man (Feb 11, 2014)

BerryBomb said:


> How do you start a new thread?


fuck knows bro im finding this site a lot of hard work i thought this place was made for stoners haha fuck i should make one !!!


----------



## justghost (Feb 11, 2014)

this'll be my first post.. even though i've been floating around the site for awhile.. gathering info for my first grow.

i'm on Day15 so far and it's looking nice, except a few leaves are drooping (prob cuz i watered them a bit much)


----------



## teardroptune (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi guys im new here


----------



## big2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey. Im very new at this. will be growing about 6 total plants. all auto's. will start indoor for about 1 month before transplanting outdoor. Im going to be mainly be using the ryder strains for their small size, but was wondering what additives to start out with. most ryders life span is less then 75 days, so looking to get the most out of each plant I can get.


----------



## phatfarmer (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello to all.
As soon as I learn the ropes, i'll get to posting some pics.


----------



## Alpha8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, this is my unknown strain flowering week 6 now under a 400w HPS. Been giving clean tap water for the whole flowering season after I spotted the nute burn on the leaves 6 weeks ago. How does is look?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pictures-12.html

Also folks there's a "Introduce Yourself" forum here:

https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/


----------



## stoneyjuggalo (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey guys, Stoneyjuggalo here. I am currently growing a green crack strain I got a clone from. Check out my posts I have a few questions so far. Thanks everyone.


----------



## BigEZ420 (Feb 16, 2014)

hey whats up guys looking to start growing mmj in colorado anybody know of good indica strains that are high yeilders and high thc for back pain ??


----------



## plant manager 14 (Feb 17, 2014)

Im new here lookin forward to livin up to the name I chose secondly lookin for a secure place to buy "beans" for a decent price any offers? All help appreciated!


----------



## chucky17 (Feb 17, 2014)

New to growing, been smoking my self for a number of years and have just decided to give this a go, save some money for my self in theory. 
im in the uk so will be keeping what i grow down plant wise but would love to get as much as i can of each plant. 
i have already got my self a 120x120x180 loft tent which i have in a garage. have 600w light, 5" inline fan and carbon filter. 
now i want to grow with soil, so have started with the hesi soil starter kit for feed. i have also got a 120w tube heater to pop in on a thermostat as i know it may get a tad cold when lights are off.

Not to sure exactly what i will be growing yet as i will be getting some cuttings of a friend thats also growing. 

but yeah, just thought i would say hi and see if i am going wrong with anything yet.


----------



## roll 8light 9smoke (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey is anyone still surfin these threads? I made an account, not realizing the dates. but i feel like i can't be the only one lookin on here. lol i been getting a lot of information helping my first grow. i just had some questions my self and decided to make an account. So if anyone still on here hmu


----------



## roll 8light 9smoke (Feb 18, 2014)

Yea when you figure that out tell me how you did it so i can post my grow


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 18, 2014)

You wont get help here. Try 'grow journals' .


----------



## paulbb (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello r.i.u. 
Greetings from Lithuania. 
R.i.u. is one of my favorite web page now. A lot of info about growing green stuff. A lot of new things to learn. Im growing my first plant atm and i feel like im going to grow plants all my life. Its like a drugs. So riu is my growing bibble now  sorry my english is horible but nobody born perfect  so i will try to improve my growing skills and english here on riu. 
P.B.


----------



## chemo64 (Feb 19, 2014)

Going to do a lot of reading and then a lot of questions.Going to start a 3'L X 2'D X 3'H grow box,so I think.All CFL.
Thanks for having me...


----------



## jalden (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi I'm Johnny. I live in northern CO. Got my red card this January and recently decided to start my first real grow. I've frequented this forum to help me along but finally got to the point where I want to get some expert opinions and always got annoyed I couldn't see the photos everyone posts. I'm going to start another thread with specific questions, currently about my strain selection etc.


----------



## greenisgood13 (Feb 19, 2014)

I want to post a question about indoor growing of c99> I do not know where to post it on this site? Help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## datidk (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello, this is my first post, and my first grow. Every single specialist I have spoken to told me this was basically the damn cure for the disease. Not literally, let me be clear, because I've seen how easy the vets jump on the newbs! Im choosing to grow because for one, my life is done as far as a 9-5, so i have a lot of time on my hands. Not just that, I got tired of having to basically rely on the weed man to get my meds. The same money I am spending on a ounce a month, which has upped since the cold weather, but I decided to buy equipment and get started. I basically set myself up, because I didn't think it would work, and I germinated like 40 bag seeds from some reggie, and well, 33 germinated. So I basically kept going. I bout two 4foot 4bulb t5's rigs and well, I'm in 3 weeks. I am a great listener and reader. I don't mind advice at all, and love it, because we all need help somewhere regardless of the amount of grows u got under your belt. HOWEVER, i refuse to take any advice on changing my lighting setup. The stupidity and ignorance on some of these post when it comes to T5's. I have been in saltwater reef tanks for over 30yrs. My tank, coral, and several frags have been in several reef magazines. I raised many under T5's and the first LED system, the Solaris, and I also used MH, and HID's which is different, but many put together as well as I've seen someone say they have t5 CFL's, not sure how that exist, but basically, as you can see, I don't care about anyones comments about lighting when it comes to switching from t5's to anything else. All my grows from now until will consist of t5's or LED. I have a 3500 gallon saltwater in my wall with a 1700gallon sump, so I don't have anymore room for more electrical expenses. I wish i could say more, but my situation is not like most. My state is waiting on other surrounding states to pass MMJ first. I will post photos shortly depending on the photo posting rules on the site.


----------



## Ratso (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi! Im new here just waiting on my seeds for my first grow. I got thc bomb from OSSC and I hope they get here soon!!! It really makes me nervous thinking I might not get them and then lose that money and have to try some other seed company.


----------



## Ratso (Feb 19, 2014)

Im using t5 lights or at least I will when I get my seeds I got one 4 tube t5 and 8 100 watt high intensety cfl bulbs for the perimeter in case the t5 doesn't cover it well enough.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi. New here. Looks like a fun place. Now that bud's legal in my state wowza! whole new world. Looking forward to reacquainting myself with pot. Cheers


----------



## ARMH (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi forum!

I am not a newbie smoker but it has been many many yeas since I partook. 
I have some pain that keeps me from sleeping at night and being fully active during the day and started to explore smoke again over the last year.
I quickly found that I am very sensitive (as far as taste and smell) to mold, pine, flavors of strains, places dried and so on so I am now becoming a
connoisseur (or hope to) and grow my own.

I do not have a green thumb and so I have quite a bit to learn and scared to death I will kill anything I try to grow. I think I need an online tutor. 

Glad to be here, looking forward to learning and any support I can get.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^Like^^^ I had a green thumb last night and the night before from some good quality hash


----------



## TryN (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey everyone!

4 weeks into to waiting for my card, figure I have another 4 week wait here RI. Once legal I will begin my first grow.


----------



## Therealhash (Feb 21, 2014)

hi everybody. this site is awesome


----------



## OneEyedCat (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey ARMH,
My spouse has some of the same allergies that you do and this is one of the few medicines that actually help. Most of the crap from big pharma do nothing for her, or actually do the opposite of what is wanted. Glad medical is legal here, it just takes so long to get an appointment with a MD who is willing to say yes. 
First post but I have done a lot of reading and am using what I learned to get my lettuce, peppers, squash and bok choi going indoors while I wait for her to get her card. Then I can grow legally and not even pay taxes because it is for my spouse! Too bad her card is fairly expensive per year, plus appointments every six months at the Doc's.
I do not partake but hope to see it legal for recreational use everywhere. I would much rather hang around someone smoking pot than slamming beer and whiskey to excess.


----------



## GrowTree'sBlowTree's (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi guys! New here! I just posted up if you want to check it out.
https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/802226-grow-em-smoke-em.html
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/802239-skywalker-white-urkle-meet-tiresias.html


----------



## ChickenHauler (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi I'm a NEWBIE. In Nam we called them [email protected]#&*&% NEWGUYS (FNGs). In Vietnam at 20 years old was my first experience with Pot. Youcan imagine it being cut, dried and smoked in a matter of a few days. From thenon I wanted to experience that first buzz as many times as I could. As you knowits hard to relive that first time for anything.
That didn'thappen again until I was stationed in Hawaii for 4 years. Maui Wowie, KonaGold, Kauai Electric just a toothpick size joint would make 4 smokers gigglyhappy.
All my othersmoke has been bought in bag form. Sometimes full of seeds others more leafthan bud or that dreaded stuff from Mexico.
I retired fromthe Army after 20 years. Tried punching a time clock for a few years, not forme! Then became that SOB Truck Driver you all cuss from time to time. That wasfor me, nobody looking over my shoulder, no time clock, doing it my way just aslong as I picked up and delivered on time. Hard and lonely lifestyle but Im aloner anyway. After 19 years as a (Freight Relocation Manager) Truck Driver. Lifethrows me a curve ball, I had a Stoke. Now I take pills for my depression,anxiety, blood pressure, etc. Etc... not able to work anymore. Thankfully, Imable to get around and be independent. 
Ive always saidthat when I no longer have to worry about drug test and my children are grownand independent I would again DO IT MY WAY. Brother that time has come. Im moving to asemi-remote place in two months. Not a legal state for growing or smoking. Butyou cant have everything. 
Oh, Im 65 yearson this planet, and divorced. Not a shout out just tired of outsiders and all theirbaggage. My Good friends call me Poppa Smurf because Im older than them. I chose Chicken Hauler on this site justcause.

Smokeem if youvegot them. In a few months I will be growing my own.


----------



## S2thett (Feb 25, 2014)

Im new to this site so don't know to really find out answers to my many questions please can someone get bk to me just to mentor/ help with problems. Cheers


----------



## S2thett (Feb 25, 2014)

I've grown a few times few years bk but going solo now. Bought new loft tent 1500x1500 looking to grow 10 in there. Got a rhino carbon filter wanna know do I need something to take fresh air into tent aswel? Never known much about humidity and how I control it etc?? Growing under a cfl 1st 2-3 weeks veg but I've recently read a lot about this gas programme 12-1 5-1 I wanna know is this actually better. Also nutes wats pretty easy to start I've been told by some reliable friends that I can get a £200 package goes from start to finish using canna a-b . Thanks for getting bk to me snake. Any help any1 can offer is much appreciated


----------



## GrowByDesign (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey all!

I thought I'd finally jump in the waters around here after sunning on the beach for the last few months. I've been hanging out around a few different sites but this one has been the most useful so I decided to join up with ya all! 

I've been running a perpetual grow with my signature setup for about a year now, following fairly closely to a lot of Uncle Ben's methods, adopted to my conditions of course...when I first started, it was just about as primitive as it gets using whatever I had on hand, and learning how to work around what I couldn't get, which is where I work best 

What started out as a veg 'space' & bud cabinet rotating a couple plants has recently expanded into 16-20 plants in separate veg & bud rooms rotating 6-8 plants at a time, cropping 2 plants every 2-3 weeks. Yields aren't consistently hitting the 2oz/plant I've been striving for but I'm almost there. Initial yields started out at 48g/plant dry wt. with my highest yield at 72g from one, averaging about 50-54g/plant. Sativa-strains....my indicas avg 1oz... 

Currently, Im sittin here smoking some of the Obama I just cropped a few days ago {#4, 2nd run, 8 plants] I am thoroughly disappointed with the 22g dry wt cropped from the initial run, i'd like to see at least 1oz/plant from the indicas, but DAMN!! the smoke is really nice!! It's a new addition to my lineup and definitely a keeper...just got to figure out how best to train these 2 new Obama clones I'm vegging!

/end ramble


----------



## moldaguus (Feb 27, 2014)

Howdy folks. Irish man here, decided I'm goin to grow just one or 2 plants, indoors. Gonna be aurora indica for my very first grow I think. Complete noob here, great site


----------



## madagaskar (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello all, i am a newer in this forum. just wish me. i want a first grower marijuana....


----------



## youknowthekid! (Feb 28, 2014)

moldaguus said:


> Howdy folks. Irish man here, decided I'm goin to grow just one or 2 plants, indoors. Gonna be aurora indica for my very first grow I think. Complete noob here, great site


Hey I'm new and Irish too! Well Irish descent anyway. Are you growing in Ireland? Because when I hopped the pond the idea of smoking/growing pot seemed like something that was generally ridiculed =/


----------



## Jungle1234 (Feb 28, 2014)

How do you post pictures on here


----------



## SmokingKaren (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello, 

Newbie here,

I'm looking at getting a vaporizer, I found this smokazon.com. Any thoughts? Please Help. Thank you!


----------



## Terry385 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello All
new here wish i'd found site sooner learning DWC ,. Dirt and Cloning


----------



## 670420grower (Mar 2, 2014)

Is it possible to clone an Autoflowering plant, just curious. just a newbie and still researching.....tks


----------



## Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (Mar 2, 2014)

670420grower said:


> Is it possible to clone an Autoflowering plant, just curious. just a newbie and still researching.....tks


we do not clone auto's as the clone would be the same age as the mother.
Dr. Jekyll

as such the baby clone would be in flower mode way too soon and would not produce much at all
Mr. Hyde


----------



## 670420grower (Mar 2, 2014)

thank you Doc, learning something new each day


----------



## albud33 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Hello BUDDies, thank you for this, i see a lot of experienced people helping people like me hahaha, I think that is really nice, blessings to all good intentioned people. Friends helping friends its all the world needs. 

Well i am learning and already hands on some nice babies (clones) but english is not my native language and i have some trouble understanding some things, and maybe this question is kind of ridiculous but i dont really get it yet and i dont wanna make a mistake, in this case nutrient burn. So almost all nutrients instructions say, for example put 4 TSP of product for one gal.... of what? And that is what i dont understand, since im growing in planting mix, is it on gal of water or soil? and if its water, most of the instructions i have read from several products dont say how much of the solution to put on the plant. So for example if i dilute 4tsp in a gal of water, how much solution do i put to each baby? 50ml or lets say 100ml. , and for sure does not say how much to use for each stage of the plant, so i feel really confused hahaha.

Im sorry for my ignorance, but i want to understand this better and would like to make them very happy, so i would appreciatte some advice. 

thank you very much in advance...

Bless and Bliss, happy and all the good stuff to all.. aho!! ​ *


----------



## digweedz (Mar 4, 2014)

Sup everyone, I'm new to this so I just dropped by to say hello. I'll start a little thread of my own. Good to be here


----------



## White Penny (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys a new grower right here from the caribbean , just wanted to say hi


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all newcomers, you will learn that there is a lot more to growing than you have thought and with the help of others you might just become a super member or as I like to call it 'the person with lots of reputation and posts' and I'm not one of them yet... I want to get to 1000 posts and get my rep bar full


----------



## LegalMaine (Mar 5, 2014)

Just wanted to stop by and say 'hello'. I am new here, and can't wait to get started. I have a grow that is only about 3 weeks along, and I'm hoping to start a grow journal sometime soon that will have it documented from now till finish. I'm a really friendly person and a lover of cannabis in all it's wonderful forms. I look forward to becoming a part of this community.


----------



## ClosetGrownTHC (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, new to the site and in week 3 of my first grow. Looking forward to learning all I can, and being able to get some help during my grows when needed.


----------



## Blakrex (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure who really looks at this new member thread but, hi everyone! Been growing for a few years now, just looking to fine tune more and more through knowledge from community. Lets go reading!


----------



## LegalMaine (Mar 6, 2014)

albud33 said:


> *Hello BUDDies, thank you for this, i see a lot of experienced people helping people like me hahaha, I think that is really nice, blessings to all good intentioned people. Friends helping friends its all the world needs.
> 
> Well i am learning and already hands on some nice babies (clones) but english is not my native language and i have some trouble understanding some things, and maybe this question is kind of ridiculous but i dont really get it yet and i dont wanna make a mistake, in this case nutrient burn. So almost all nutrients instructions say, for example put 4 TSP of product for one gal.... of what? And that is what i dont understand, since im growing in planting mix, is it on gal of water or soil? and if its water, most of the instructions i have read from several products dont say how much of the solution to put on the plant. So for example if i dilute 4tsp in a gal of water, how much solution do i put to each baby? 50ml or lets say 100ml. , and for sure does not say how much to use for each stage of the plant, so i feel really confused hahaha.
> 
> ...


Hey there man, I am new here too. I think I can help answer your questions though. On the nutrients, when it says to put 4tsp per one gallon, they mean gallon of water. This is your nutrient mixture that you will add to your soil. You don't want to use the nutrient mixture every time you water your plants though, only one every 3 times you water, or about once per week. Other than that, you will want to water with good clean water only. Also, for clones, you will probably want to be using a smaller amount than is recommended for a full dose. For example, probably you will only want to use about 1/4tsp per gallon at first while they are young. As for how much water to give them, it's really dependent on how big of pots you are using, what kind of soil mixture, and some people like to water more often than others as well. You will just need to learn to read your plants and make sure that you have holes for drainage in your planting pots. Best of luck sir, and I hope you can understand my English. 

-LegalMaine


----------



## Speak~Ez~grow (Mar 7, 2014)

Like others on the page this is first time and first post. Anyways 4x4 tent, 400watt hps and mh. I started these guys under some cfls and T12's from seed around first of the year. I never had them under the MH bc of that, I have sexed them and believe I'm working with all ladies. I'm using just standard potting soil from lowes, Liquid MG all purpose, chicken poop ( very little it's strong) , spring water ph to roughly 5. I'm running 24 now and have been working on LST and I began topping early and feel it slowed growth a lot bc I think I started to soon. Anyways my goal was to attempt scrog. I will post a pic of my setup, I have 1 plant I adopted someone let go and was basically on 12-12 from day 1. I'm still very new and feel I have done my homework so far, but I still feel lost at times. Open for any advice.. Also the light is a cool tube that has a fan inline pulling air/heat out through a filter system. Kinda an all in 1 thing....


----------



## albud33 (Mar 7, 2014)

LegalMaine said:


> Hey there man, I am new here too. I think I can help answer your questions though. On the nutrients, when it says to put 4tsp per one gallon, they mean gallon of water. This is your nutrient mixture that you will add to your soil. You don't want to use the nutrient mixture every time you water your plants though, only one every 3 times you water, or about once per week. Other than that, you will want to water with good clean water only. Also, for clones, you will probably want to be using a smaller amount than is recommended for a full dose. For example, probably you will only want to use about 1/4tsp per gallon at first while they are young. As for how much water to give them, it's really dependent on how big of pots you are using, what kind of soil mixture, and some people like to water more often than others as well. You will just need to learn to read your plants and make sure that you have holes for drainage in your planting pots. Best of luck sir, and I hope you can understand my English.
> 
> -LegalMaine



Man.... blessings to you, thanks a lot, that really helps, i get you perfectly! 

So yeah man already 3 weeks now and they are so beautiful! i already gave them some nutrients, just a little kiss, and they took it well, and well now i will slowly slowly go up, but your answer really helps a LOOOOT. Silly question, but i prefer to ask you know.

LegalMaine... be well bro wish you best for your babies!


----------



## dickhwang (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello, I am new to the forums, expect posts from me!

I am a newbie learning to grow for the first time before I attempt to do so myself (which is soon!)

I am excited to get to know all of you, and am looking forward to your experience and wisdom.

I have posted my first thread... so look for it and help me out!  Happy growing


----------



## WHO DAT1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quick question after the final flush should I wait for my soil to be dry before I put them in 36 hours of dark


----------



## bud 182 (Mar 9, 2014)

hi I am new to the site and need some help the temp is to high in my room its up in the 85 to 90 which I thinks a bit high


----------



## dalvareztv (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello everyone new grower her from California. Just started growing at the beginning of the month. I started with 3 mystery seeds that I found in a $10 gram from a local shop here. I am going to start with these just to see if I can actually grow them all the way to bud than I will think about ordering seeds. Also getting a clone next sunday from a shop that gives there FTP the chance to cut out there own clone and pick it up 2 weeks later when the roots come out not sure what strain yet. Fingers crossed I can do it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 9, 2014)

dickhwang said:


> Hello, I am new to the forums, expect posts from me!
> 
> I am a newbie learning to grow for the first time before I attempt to do so myself (which is soon!)
> 
> ...


my new second account is new too, he says hi and hopes everyone is smoking ...


----------



## shubey (Mar 10, 2014)

greetings from London fellow Bud Revolutionaries
.......
.........just started a small personal 2plant grow, Jack Herer from Green HouseSeeds [tough one to start with . so im told] ,
but how difficult can it be ? an internet full of advice from guys like your good selves ,should see me through ..
the other girl is Amnesia ..[i think] as it was a loose seed in a bag of weed..

my aim is to be self sufficient and choice ..
so if this goes tits up .. i shant be too upset as Im just looking at this as a trial run..
time to make and learn from mistakes ...

in a few weeks .i'll get some of these 'auto flowering seeds ..which i hear is maybe the best way to start, 
but all in all . im looking to add a little bit of pleasure to my life in old age ,by learning how to grow knock out Buds...

peace .buds & respect ....


----------



## TastyBud (Mar 10, 2014)

Im new to this whole thing but im here and learning got me to nice plants going hopeing to get the best of my bud


----------



## Creich420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey I'm new here. The names Corbin I have grown a few plants before but I would like to get a little more serious with my endeavors. I live in NH and with these new laws trying to pass I would like to know what I am doing if and when they pass. Can't wait to get to know some of you guys and can't wait to see what I can learn.


----------



## easy jimmy (Mar 10, 2014)

hi i am easy jimmy check my journals , I am new but learning fast ..


----------



## profterpen (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm putting together an experiment involving DEFOLIATION! I'd really like all the input I can get. Please start by reading the opening post. This will be a controlled grow with 4 subject plants. 

Check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=809749


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello RIUsers, I am new here. So I hope I dont make any newbish mistakes haha.

I actually joined because I wanted to do a journal of my first time, very small scale grow. located RIGHT HERE CLICK MEH 

Glad to be a part of the community!


----------



## FridgeGrowUK (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Andy here, just started my first grow and while Googling always kept finding myself referred to posts on here so I thought I'd join and stop being a lurker!

Anyway, won't waffle on any longer lol


----------



## Bigreye (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys! Pretty new around here. I'm 21 days into flower on my second grow. Feel free to take a look and tell me what ya think

Instagram ShakenBaked710
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=803311


----------



## Kermit42069 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all!! Figured i would introduce myself, being new here and all  I've started a grow journal, my first grow ever!! Would love some tips,comments, questions, or just general discussion! I look forward to growing with you all!https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=810606

Kermit le frog


----------



## Ravikaleova (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi to all, I'm Newbie here, I hope i will enjoy in this forum...


----------



## micharrison (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello fellow Gardner's 

I'm new to this side of things obvious reasons why I would introduce myself to you all in here..

I honestly used to do so many google searches and ended up mostly here so decided to join up. 

Thank you all for the help you've already provided from previous searches and can't wait to hear some more of your expertise and knowledge... Learn from others mistakes so to speak.


----------



## Dominicus (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey,

I'm pursuing my dreams and following my fears. Can you imagine how much we don't know about cannabis ? I like it, I don't go off my "medication" just for fun. I'm happy with it.

Respecting each other more seems so new sometimes. But I think with non violent communication and learning how to address our needs and what ever, that could do alot.

But, why would I be rushed, I'm not the one setting the pace, and why would I be.

I try to do stuff.


----------



## upnsmoke13 (Mar 12, 2014)

hey all, 
been reading for a while, started a grow and two weeks in - i got questions! this is the intro thread, so i'll be asking, in the problems section. just wanted to start things off in the right place!!


----------



## maxpunk230 (Mar 13, 2014)

hey guys i have a question......my plants is in flowering phase outdoor how often must i use flowering fertz!!


----------



## Wild boy (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the site, been reading it for around a year, thought I would finally sign up and say hi.


----------



## spencerl1 (Mar 14, 2014)

welcome to the site. im pretty new myself but there is so much knowledge here.


----------



## brmike (Mar 14, 2014)

New guerrilla grower in the north looking for tips. I have a trip next month going through colorado. Any good spots to check out for seeds? I want auto lowryders for my first grow for quick yields and stealth.


----------



## gazajay808 (Mar 15, 2014)

i LOve this siteee Imm neww alsoooo haha wanna be a pro grower one day if u guys helppp me out.. ill send pics if u guys interested they very young


----------



## 821ent (Mar 15, 2014)

*Positive Vibes Only* Greetings family my name is green thumb tone im fresh to the forum but not to the thumb culture i have a few under my belt but want to become great @ it .Im beginning my first grow and i want my forum family to be involved in it any tips are well appreciated .

Im running sage n sour(thseeds) sour chiesel (big budda) chem valley kush (cali connection) chocolope kush and i have alot of diffrent strains thanks to the attitude 7th anniversary promo .Im doing my first sog grow i have a veg tent and a 48x24x60 flowering tent which i will have a 600 watt hps in there with 6inch inline fan and carbonfilter. Any suggestions on a veg lamp? i currently have a 135 watt ufo led lamp in my veg tent .Well looking forward to learning!


----------



## seanpaul sideproject (Mar 16, 2014)

file://localhost/Users/nick/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Masters/2014/03/16/20140316-140234/IMG_2387.JPG why is it curling? TGA freedom baby. maybe its not a original tag seed but thats who sold it. user LED obi. good temp. and humidity. not a water prob. the canopy is overlapped and restricted also. wtf help my baby y'all. or will time just straighten her out?


----------



## seanpaul sideproject (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## whatspot? (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey what's up everyone. New to the site. I'm not really new to growing but am new to indoor. I got a space dawg and sour diesel grow on now, in week one of flower now. All clones I got from a buddy or two. I got my climate control down to a science in my room and its showing. They are happy healthy babies. Anyways I've been reading here for a while and figured I'd chime in. Loving the site


----------



## Choo (Mar 19, 2014)

I am new on here but, I am a long retired outdoor grower from the old school. After a few aborted attempts my first real grow was in a greenhouse in So Cal in '79.The seed was from some great Oaxacan loose colas that were green, fresh, tasty and VERY potent, something that up to then I had never seen, all Mexican was bricked that I saw. Twenty four seedlings to start, the dog dug up all but 13, which turned out to be all female. I harvested one early bloomer which was ready and the very next day somebody broke in and took the rest while I was at work. I did several more outdoor grows of one or two plants at a time and one indoor with 2 400W MH lights I built myself (I worked for an outdoor lighting compant at the time). I am going to do an outdoor grow of some Kaya Gold for medical reasons, I haven't done any drugs in 25 years, however I an getting old and arthritis and residual effects of Chemo have me in a lot of pain now. I am cancer free, thank the LOrd, but I want something to occasionally ease the pain.


----------



## JustADudeMan (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey, new to the site, currently growing tomatoes and looking to expand horizons, been lurking around for a while, 
cheers !


----------



## LanegraTomasa (Mar 20, 2014)

thank you all, good space and nice weekenda, greetings from northeast Africa


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm over the nonsensical petty drama on this site how do I delete my profile?


----------



## charface (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm over the nonsensical petty drama on this site how do I delete my profile?


This is where it gets awkward.
Ya can't.


----------



## LuffyakaDJames (Mar 20, 2014)

How do I add a signature or info below my posts?


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol oh it's one of those sites to best thing to do is take down my stuff grazi you were always chill


----------



## charface (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> Lol oh it's one of those sites to best thing to do is take down my stuff grazi you were always chill


Just take a breather.
You will learn to love us.


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm over the nonsensical petty drama on this site how do I delete my profile?


we dont delete accounts, sorry. you can just log out and not return, what most people do


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

charface said:


> Just take a breather.
> You will learn to love us.


Nothing personally against anyone attitudes suck and I'd rather like and not talk to people versus talk to them and strongly dislike them


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> Fun fact about me is where I stand academically is with my B.S. of Psychology currently working on my masters so yes I know a what a "vixen" is but fox is more subtle like me I know I'm hot I don't have to be over the top about it View attachment 2989821





smaher said:


> Nothing personally against anyone attitudes suck and I'd rather like and not talk to people versus talk to them and strongly dislike them


completely agree with this post...Any questions please refer to the preceding post...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> completely agree with this post...Any questions please refer to the preceding post...
> 
> goodbye


Joe the lady slayer, driving girls from riu since 2011.lol. 

So Smaher is no more. Now she's gone, guess I can admit I found her a little conceited but I did enjoy trying to get her to talk nonsense.

Oh well. I wonder who will be next.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

lady is a bit generous for that one


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> we dont delete accounts, sorry. you can just log out and not return, what most people do


Cool. So riu's making my words immortal.

People from the future will look back and say "wow, he says cunt a lot"


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> lady is a bit generous that one


Fuck it. She's gone. Lets go nuts! Wait a year, while I prance about in my undies for strangers online. Pfttt. Her priorities were all wrong.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

she was obviously in a tough situation with her mother and all. I have some compassion for that situation. I'm sure that plays a big part in her demeanor.

edit:
a lot of us have death and illness in our family. This isn't something new here. 
If I offended other users I will apologize, this was not my intent. but this doesn't change my opinion that a spade is a spade
I don't pull my punches.


----------



## Aidsmoney (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi. I'm not a first time grower, but I'm new to using this forum. In 48 hours my garden went from green, to this;


What is this? Does any one KNOW? I'm baffled and, honestly, depressed. Thank you, in advance.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

Aidsmoney said:


> Hi. I'm not a first time grower, but I'm new to using this forum. In 48 hours my garden went from green, to this;
> View attachment 3029231View attachment 3029222
> 
> What is this? Does any one KNOW? I'm baffled and, honestly, depressed. Thank you, in advance.


I'm not sure. check here https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/


----------



## Aidsmoney (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you. I appreciate you. After some reading, and asking around, it turns out that they were over-fertilized. Never had that issue before, but then again- I've never used Foxfarm Ocean Forest as a medium.


----------



## Johnny 1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Johnny 1 here at the outpost of doom near Belfast, I got 2 CFL lights with 2x 300w veg bulbs and 2 X 250 flower bulbs, I also have a 2m X 2m X 2m mylar lined grow tent can anyone please give me advice on what medium to grow some plants in, I am on a bit of a budget, looking for whatever suits my conditions, need some green, please help.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Johnny 1 said:


> Hi Johnny 1 here at the outpost of doom near Belfast, I got 2 CFL lights with 2x 300w veg bulbs and 2 X 250 flower bulbs, I also have a 2m X 2m X 2m mylar lined grow tent can anyone please give me advice on what medium to grow some plants in, I am on a bit of a budget, looking for whatever suits my conditions, need some green, please help.


Sup man, welcome. I'm not that experienced a grower either but I was where you are not long ago. I'll try and help if I can.

Depends what you can get a hold of but If you're a beginner I would prob say soil. I don't know how to mix my own so I used bags of canna pro + which is meant to be weed specific soil. I found it easy to use. Can also mix perlite to help with drainige.


----------



## smaher (Mar 22, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> completely agree with this post...Any questions please refer to the preceding post...


In the United States and Canada, most standard academic programs are based on the four-year bachelor's degree, most often Bachelor of Arts (B.A.), or Bachelor of Science (B.S./B.Sc.)


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 22, 2014)

ummmm yep! 

good on you for pursuing your masters...This was not the point though.


----------



## 420God (Mar 22, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Fuck it. She's gone. Lets go nuts! Wait a year, while I prance about in my undies for strangers online. Pfttt. Her priorities were all wrong.


 She didn't last long.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2014)

looks like I missed some drama on RJJ? Com'n Smasher, you're tougher than that.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2014)

smaher said:


> Nothing personally against anyone attitudes suck and I'd rather like and not talk to people versus talk to them and strongly dislike them


that's what happens when there is no "like" button


----------



## smaher (Mar 22, 2014)

Priority #1 Furthering my education #Have an amazing career in which I'll never have to worry for anything #3 My Charity work the list goes on having sex isn't a priority nor something I really care about it's been put on a pedestal in people's minds and tbh it's sad what people value sex over. I have no interest in sleeping with multiple people throughout my life so yea if he's worth it he'll wait and it's nothing about being tough I just don't care for the drama. Yet no one can tell my how I would benefit from posting it on this?after all don't attention seekers tend to benefit from uploading and posting more so on social media sites not growing forums. That's fucking funny so because I made my boyfriend wait a year before sleeping with him and I take photos in undergarments,swimwear, and lingerie which I've been doing for years and it pays well (not stripping) none however revealing anything my priorities are wrong . . . Yea okay


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2014)

smaher said:


> Priority #1 Furthering my education #Have an amazing career in which I'll never have to worry for anything #3 My Charity work the list goes on having sex isn't a priority nor something I really care about it's been put on a pedestal in people's minds and tbh it's sad what people value sex over. I have no interest in sleeping with multiple people throughout my life so yea if he's worth it he'll wait and it's nothing about being tough I just don't care for the drama. Yet no one can tell my how I would benefit from posting it on this?after all don't attention seekers tend to benefit from uploading and posting more so on social media sites not growing forums. That's fucking funny so because I made my boyfriend wait a year before sleeping with him and I take photos in undergarments,swimwear, and lingerie which I've been doing for years and it pays well (not stripping) none however revealing anything my priorities are wrong . . . Yea okay


ever think you should JUST STOP REPLYING. jumpin jupiters !


----------



## smaher (Mar 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> ever think you should JUST STOP REPLYING. jumpin jupiters !


Just wondering why I'm the one you tell to stop and not your friends?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 23, 2014)

geeesh! just quit being so damn over the top about yourself smaher and you'll be fine. You seem to be pretty intelligent and lord knows we could use more of that type around here. 

plus your not unattractive and that always helps 

anyways


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

Over the top? First thing was I wasn't a female so my follow up to that was an "intro video" second thing was the assumption that I was a no-nothing twit in which I went on to elaborate what having a B.S. in psychology means third was the situation with my mother and if she even has multiple sclerosis which I followed up by posting photos of myself and my dog with my mother fourth thing was what my priorities are which my response post is two prior to this. As for calling me conceited since pulling my previous posts seem to be an enjoyable thing to do please do find one that states I'm all about myself. So really who truly has the problem with who?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 23, 2014)

all those brains but no common sense. 
good bye smaher

~smh~


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> all those brains but no common sense.
> good bye smaher
> 
> ~smh~


Yet you can't elaborate hmmmmm


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2014)

ever notice how those with psych degrees are usually the fucked up ones?

jus' sayin'


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2014)

smaher said:


> Yet you can't elaborate hmmmmm


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2014)

420God said:


>


she'd do much better at match.com


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

When did I ever say I was looking for anyone on here? Thing is I didn't. It's just a bunch of nit picking which you're all aware of. Like teenage girls and instead of paying attention to what someone is saying it goes in and out of your ears just so you can continue your ways of thinking about a person just for the sake of drama.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> ever think you should JUST STOP REPLYING. jumpin jupiters !


Hahaha damn she keeps getting in deeper .



420God said:


> She didn't last long.


Not long at all , did she just have a mental breakdown?



joe macclennan said:


> geeesh! just quit being so damn over the top about yourself smaher and you'll be fine. You seem to be pretty intelligent and lord knows we could use more of that type around here.
> 
> plus your not unattractive and that always helps
> You are the piece maker joe .
> ...





joe macclennan said:


> all those brains but no common sense.
> good bye smaher
> 
> ~smh~


Ok piece did not work 


schuylaar said:


> ever notice how those with psych degrees are usually the fucked up ones?
> 
> jus' sayin'


 you are so true !!!



420God said:


>


hahahaha love it .

This should be smashers av


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2014)

smaher said:


> When did I ever say I was looking for anyone on here? Thing is I didn't. It's just a bunch of nit picking which you're all aware of. Like teenage girls and instead of paying attention to what someone is saying it goes in and out of your ears just so you can continue your ways of thinking about a person just for the sake of drama.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 23, 2014)

So I see we are teaching smaher the ropes of riu today 

only question is, will she tuff it out or crumble under the pressure?


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

Yea as I said all for the sake of drama


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 23, 2014)

Roll with the punches you'll be ok


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

420God said:


>


Nice one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



beuffer420 said:


> So I see we are teaching smaher the ropes of riu today
> 
> only question is, will she tuff it out or crumble under the pressure?


A bit like an apple crumble ya never know how it will turn out till the end !



smaher said:


> Yea as I said all for the sake of drama


Are you in play school ?



beuffer420 said:


> Roll with the punches you'll be ok


She has to learn people have all kinds of humour , some good some bad , roll with it .
Get ova your self woman and have a laugh .


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 23, 2014)

I was guilty of the same thing when I first came to the site. Once I got to know you guys it all made sense. Now we have fun and are like a big happy riu family lol.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 23, 2014)

Little Sunday rep for ya Clint


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Nice one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> A bit like an apple crumble ya never know how it will turn out till the end !
> ...


Still waiting . . .


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Little Sunday rep for ya Clint


Hey thanx bro , back at ya champ !!!!!


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

smaher said:


> Still waiting . . .


Geez WTF are you waiting for ?
get ova your self child !


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 23, 2014)

How can one get over themselves if they have to keep there feet on the ground? I just tried but couldn't walk up the wall. I'll get back to yas after a couple more hash rips and see if it works any better. I could use an over myself view sometimes.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> ever notice how those with psych degrees are usually the fucked up ones?
> 
> jus' sayin'


Bingo! I dated a girl who had a psychology degree from a prominent school. She was 6 foot, 130lbs, gorgeous and crazy. Not in a malicious way, but still issue laden.


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2014)

smaher said:


> deleted post.






smaher said:


> Fun fact about me is where I stand academically is with my B.S. of Psychology currently working on my masters so yes I know a what a "vixen" is but fox is more subtle like me I know I'm hot I don't have to be over the top about it View attachment 2989821


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2014)

enough folks seriously, this is not the approiate thread for this.


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> enough folks seriously, this is not the approiate thread for this.


Sorry, Sunni. I'll play nice.


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

Very picky and choosy what stays and what goes my post about about how you just look for drama to start with people, the way you jump on and attack gets deleted but the negative posts don't hmmm it's obvious this site has a huge reputation for drama and it's not just with me so do yourselves a favor and look at yourselves before talking about others


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 23, 2014)

it's the new members section lovekitten

here..just for you  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/818731-smaher.html#post10353580


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> it's the new members section lovekitten
> 
> here..just for you  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/818731-smaher.html#post10353580


 still waiting for an example of when I stated I was looking for someone. I see a lot of shit talking but no shit to back it up


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 23, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> ever notice how those with psych degrees are usually the fucked up ones?
> 
> jus' sayin'


If you had gone to college you'd know that psych majors have the most fun. It's the business majors that lack personality.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> enough folks seriously, this is not the approiate thread for this.


True sunni i'm leaving this thread in a second !



smaher said:


> Very picky and choosy what stays and what goes my post about about how you just look for drama to start with people, the way you jump on and attack gets deleted but the negative posts don't hmmm it's obvious this site has a huge reputation for drama and it's not just with me so do yourselves a favor and look at yourselves before talking about others


Drama queen chill ....



joe macclennan said:


> it's the new members section lovekitten
> Hahahaha yes !
> 
> here..just for you  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/818731-smaher.html#post10353580





GOD HERE said:


> If you had gone to college you'd know that psych majors have the most fun. It's the business majors that lack personality.


really , are you hannibal lector ?


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

clint308 said:


> True sunni i'm leaving this thread in a second !
> 
> 
> Drama queen chill ....
> ...


 says one of the main shit starters


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 23, 2014)

@ smaher...why don't you just post here https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/818731-smaher.html#post10353892 

and leave newbie central alone? 

you have beefs? bring them up there. it's really the only reason I started it. Not to bash you..just to clear the air. 

again...................


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> @ smaher...why don't you just post here https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/818731-smaher.html#post10353892
> 
> and leave newbie central alone?
> 
> ...


 yet you say I'm all about myself when you made a thread about me.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

smaher said:


> says one of the main shit starters


Please tell me why or how i am a main shit starter ?


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Please tell me why or how i am a main shit starter ?


Have you not started things with me in including posts on threads about me?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2014)

If I was a new member and read the last 20 posts, I'd wonder WTF?


----------



## smaher (Mar 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I am not posting on this topic again in newbie central. post in my thread or talk to yourself. You have friends over there btw. It's not like its all about bashing smasher or anything.
> 
> do you really not see what you are doing here in NEWBIE CENTRAL?
> 
> ...


Don't act like its one sided or me no this started from a negative reply to a post I made here about canceling my account so no deary I'm not the oblivious one


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi new members! Welcome to Rollitup. What you have just read was a dramatization. We hope you have found it informative and amusing.

You may notice that the likes have been temporarily suspended. This is part of an ethically questionable experiment to see the effect it would have and how long it would take for us to tear eachother up. We are almost finished. Likes will be restored after full meltdown is achieved.

We're sorry.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hi new members! Welcome to Rollitup. What you have just read was a dramatization. We hope you have found it informative and amusing.
> 
> You may notice that the likes have been temporarily suspended. This is part of an ethically questionable experiment to see the effect it would have and how long it would take for us to tear eachother up. We are almost finished. Likes will be restored after full meltdown is achieved.
> 
> We're sorry.


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2014)

ENOUGH im serious. enough.
this is NOT the correct thread for this


----------



## Elguapothug (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello I'm a first time grow can u help me ..I've been learning how to grow pot but never grown...my set up is a 400w mh/hps cool tube xl..5x5 grow tent 190cfm carbon filter with muffler ......I'm planning to plant only organic in a sog and screen of green...I'm going to top and lst them ...and I'm not sure wat plants are high yielding I'm thinking tangerine dream and something critical ....so please and extra tips on how to grow fat buds size of a 2 liter bottles would be great..or strains for beginners or anything of that nature ...please and thank you&#128548;&#128540;&#128514;&#128176;&#127809;&#127809;&#128299;&#128163;&#128684;&#128138;&#128298;&#128137;&#128180;&#128181;&#128181;&#128183;


----------



## Dark Buddha (Mar 23, 2014)

Just joined today ... and indeed wondering ... 



BarnBuster said:


> If I was a new member and read the last 20 posts, I'd wonder WTF?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 24, 2014)

Elguapothug said:


> Hello I'm a first time grow can u help me ..I've been learning how to grow pot but never grown...my set up is a 400w mh/hps cool tube xl..5x5 grow tent 190cfm carbon filter with muffler ......I'm planning to plant only organic in a sog and screen of green...I'm going to top and lst them ...and I'm not sure wat plants are high yielding I'm thinking tangerine dream and something critical ....so please and extra tips on how to grow fat buds size of a 2 liter bottles would be great..or strains for beginners or anything of that nature ...please and thank you&#63012;&#63004;&#62978;&#62640;&#62273;&#62273;&#62763;&#62627;&#63148;&#62602;&#62762;&#62601;&#62644;&#62645;&#62645;&#62647;



From my experience, topping will preclude you from getting those 2 liter buds. But hopefully, it will increase the overall yield. Besides, those big main colas are suceptible to bud mold. There is a lot of strain info on here, picking one is half the fun. But my advice would be that you should concentrate on something easy to grow your first time out. Something with an 8 week flower.


----------



## So Blincoln (Mar 25, 2014)

if i have a co2 generator pumping a room to 1500 ppm, with a circulation fan, do i need a co2 extraction fan and/or exhaust fan? I've never used rollitup before and need help with a few questions..

ONE
-Mr.Blincoln


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

So Blincoln said:


> if i have a co2 generator pumping a room to 1500 ppm, with a circulation fan, do i need a co2 extraction fan and/or exhaust fan? I've never used rollitup before and need help with a few questions..
> 
> ONE
> -Mr.Blincoln


typically no you wouldn't vent a co2 enriched room check this section out...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/


----------



## thegreatgrumdini (Mar 25, 2014)

hahahahahahahahaha i just read my first posts from when i was a total noob and signed up for this site 4 years ago hahahahahahahahaha
thats brilliant omg where does the time ago?????
Oh thats right... The weed :/ hahahaha
If i could do it any1 can so goooooodddddddd luck to all ya guys and happy smoking    xxx


----------



## Jeff345 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello I am new and I am looking for advice for growing.


----------



## EricConder (Mar 28, 2014)

Just saying "HIGH"

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just passing through. This thread is like a little TNT. who knew?


----------



## julio.nugg.diver56 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey, whats up guys? Thank you for letting me in your circle. Hopefully since today is my b-day i can go out and get the supplies for my grow box. I Macguyvered that mother fucker out in my head.I just have to get a chance to dip out from the wife and kiddos to get supplies. I am going to be using cfl's to grow with. I will disclose a full planand pics of my grow rig. I hope it to be an icognito grow. Also any tips on growing white widow in doors? nutrients and what not light cycles from begining to end.what potting soil to use? how big the pots. Are we talking ones for hanging plants or 5 gallon buckets. so much info, so little time.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

happy bday nugg diver. welcome to the best site online


----------



## OzzieGrowBenn (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys, this is my first grow, I was just wanting to know if this is definitely a female, I can see sack looking things, but it could just be the bud forming? 

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2014)

OzzieGrowBenn said:


> Hey guys, this is my first grow, I was just wanting to know if this is definitely a female, I can see sack looking things, but it could just be the bud forming?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9507 using Rollitup mobile app


That's a male. Sorry dude.


----------



## OzzieGrowBenn (Mar 30, 2014)

Really!! No, ive been growing it for around 6 or 7 weeks now, could it be pre flowers or herme?

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2014)

OzzieGrowBenn said:


> Really!! No, ive been growing it for around 6 or 7 weeks now, could it be pre flowers or herme?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9507 using Rollitup mobile app


Nope, that's all male, not even hermie.


----------



## OzzieGrowBenn (Mar 30, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gawg420 (Mar 30, 2014)

Newbie Indoor growing . Just stopping in to say HELLO. I have read alot of GREAT info from here in sitting up my first room. With that said ( I WILL BE BACK ) with ????????


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

OzzieGrowBenn said:


> Sent from my GT-I9507 using Rollitup mobile app


thats a male ozzie sorry


----------



## stickystinkyOG (Apr 1, 2014)

Greetings rollitup community. I would just like to thank in advance everyone who contributes to this site for their knowledge and wisdom in the science that is growing bud. I am lucky to have discovered this place before I start growing and would like to soak up all the knowledge I can before I start. I have already read up on growing alot and have plenty of friends who grow so hopefully I can be moderately successful on my first go around. I'm located in North Orange County CA and once my equipment is purchased I'll be growing the dankest OGs I can get my hands on. Thanks for taking the time to read and I look forward to learning from and getting to know you guys. Much love -stickystinkyOG


----------



## Epic2407 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello Company,
iam pretty new here.
My last Grows was with 4x70w (280w) HCI/CDM

Now my next downgraded to 2x36w PL-L in a PC Case, but start just in 2 month (13.06.2014)
In this 2 Month i will just read here so much i can.

And Sorry for my bad English, is it to bad for this Forum?


----------



## Milidin (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi all,
This is my first post on this forum so nice to meet all of you. I am currently growing one plant from a seed of unknown origin. It is growing under a 600w hps light and kept at a temp of 70 to 80F. It is 2 months old and 22in tall in veg. Most of the lower leaves have this condition going on and I'm not sure what it is. Pictures are attached. I fertilize about twice a week with the Dutchmaster line. Anyone know what condition this is? Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Blindnslow (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, long time reader and thought member but forgot the info over the years.. So here I am anew..


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

welcome back blindnslow!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to RIU new comers.. Howdy


----------



## Xcreator (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi guys i am a newbie at growing cannabis and i have just bought a afghan to plant outdoors and i am unsure about few things i would like some help with it ...
1. Is the seed in a glass of water in dark warm place better then putting it in wet paper ?
2.What light should i use after the germination?i have 16w florescent/black light tube that is 61cm... and i have the cfl energy saving ones i have 9w .
3 .can i put the plant in a dark place with growing lights ?after the germination ofcorse...
and finaly what soil can i use ? i have big bags with pottery soil that was quite expensive but i know that dosent mean anything ....
anyways hopefully you guys can help me
cheers


----------



## Milidin (Apr 9, 2014)

Not sure if I posted wrong but I don't have any replies to my question a few posts back. I guess it could just be that no one knows? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

Milidin said:


> Not sure if I posted wrong but I don't have any replies to my question a few posts back. I guess it could just be that no one knows?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


best bet is to make a new thread in newbie central this is just a place to welcome others


----------



## Milidin (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh OK thanks. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AgreenBeginning (Apr 9, 2014)

Just joined ganja gents! Name is AgreenBeginning. Just getting ready to start a grow and posted my questions to 2 forums but no replies yet, my buddy says best sight ever so looking forward to some real advice!


----------



## Xcreator (Apr 10, 2014)

hey can you guys help me with my question above


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello everyone. Ive a few grows under my belt with a 600 hps. whilst in Spain i tried some cannatonic and fell in love with her. So im doing a 1 plant cannaronic grow (see my thread).
I cant wait for weed to be legal and more of us can live without fear of punishment.

I love reading the tips and tricks of others and cheers for a great site !


----------



## pkreborn (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new to this site and thought I would come over here to read a little bit about the folks who contribute and to introduce myself.

I recently obtained my medical marijuana card in Arizona for multiple health problems I have had over the years. In fact, as of last year I am no longer working, for the first time in my adult life and after 25 years with the same employer. It has been quite an adjustment in many ways, however it has allowed me to use marijuana for pain management as I worked in a field where I could easily lose all credentials and certifications were I to be caught with any amount in my possession or a positive drug test.

I have had some fun at the dispensaries, trying out some new high-quality weed. Now I am moving on to making tinctures and Cannabutter, cannacoconut oil and the like.

I am slightly challenged that my husband's business is run out of my home and I have 3 teenagers. Almost immediately after I brought some new product home and carefully stored it, my 13-year-old walked through the house and made some comment about it smelling like skunk. So I obviously need to learn a few things to minimize the impact around my home. 

I truly look forward to all input and recommendations from the group members. And I will be sure to share my recipe successes.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 11, 2014)

Xcreator said:


> Hi guys i am a newbie at growing cannabis and i have just bought a afghan to plant outdoors and i am unsure about few things i would like some help with it ...
> 1. Is the seed in a glass of water in dark warm place better then putting it in wet paper ?
> 2.What light should i use after the germination?i have 16w florescent/black light tube that is 61cm... and i have the cfl energy saving ones i have 9w .
> 3 .can i put the plant in a dark place with growing lights ?after the germination ofcorse...
> ...


Hi.

in brief.
1. i prefer wet paper . 
2. i dunno what the black light tube is so id go for the cfls.
3. in a dark place with lights ... can quite catch your meaning. if its well ventilated and correctlt lit and the correct temp and humidity kept. why not get a cheap tent it does this for you almost.
4. use what you have if its general potting soil add some perlite if you have some, try and be organic if poss.

use what u have then improve on your grow.
good luck.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sounds about right  What I do is take mine soak for 24 hours, then off in the paper towel & on top of my x box & or satellite box for warmth. For the most part (depending on how thick the seeds shells are) I see a 90 to 95% germ rate. Just thought I would add my method in there 2.  I then take the seedlings once cracked open & I can see the tap root and plant into the medium I had decided to use on that particular grow. 


Holy Grail 888 said:


> Hi.
> 
> in brief.
> 1. i prefer wet paper .
> ...


----------



## Xcreator (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you guys ... i will be doing the glass method for 24h then put it in the wet toilet paper.
I guess ill go for the Cf's the only thing is i keep hearing that 30 WATS is ok then i hear that i need 400 watts and its always a contradictory situation xD i guess ill have to trial and error


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Sounds about right  What I do is take mine soak for 24 hours, then off in the paper towel & on top of my x box & or satellite box for warmth. For the most part (depending on how thick the seeds shells are) I see a 90 to 95% germ rate. Just thought I would add my method in there 2.  I then take the seedlings once cracked open & I can see the tap root and plant into the medium I had decided to use on that particular grow. View attachment 3125945


yeah i like the soak and then paper. i do this for seeds if they are not on the fresh side of things .

i think its important for a 1st grow to keep it simple . observe , measure and classify your results according your set up and try use what works for others and glean what you can from them.

i think thats the most wonderful thing about the cannabis culture is having fun. learning and discovering new strains and comparing your results that and not having any social boundaries . being united from our plant.

have fun most importantly !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 11, 2014)

Xcreator said:


> Thank you guys ... i will be doing the glass method for 24h then put it in the wet toilet paper.
> I guess ill go for the Cf's the only thing is i keep hearing that 30 WATS is ok then i hear that i need 400 watts and its always a contradictory situation xD i guess ill have to trial and error


people are saying 30 watts is ok for baby plants. then as they get a bit bigger use the 400.
like a 2 stage process.


----------



## RushX (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi all Fellows, 
Here is a new member from Hialeah, having great interest to learn more about marijuana.. 
I found this community very useful so now i am part of this community.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 12, 2014)

welcome to the forum guys


----------



## Xtreme_Healing1027 (Apr 12, 2014)

What's everybody? I'm new to this site and this is my first time ever growing. I hope this website will be very helpful with all my growing concerns etc. Thanks for everyones help in advanced


----------



## Xcreator (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you Holy grail .
My seed has now been in distilt water for one day and it is submerse so i guess thats good sighn tomorow will be day two and i will remove it and put it in wet paper or cotton


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 14, 2014)

does anyone know what a mbi lamp is ? and can it be used for flowering? I currently have 5 ak47 in week 4 of flower under a 600w hps, I have a 100w mbi I use for clones I was wondering If I could throw that in for sum side/under lighting to get the bottom branches developing nicely???


----------



## safety meeting (Apr 14, 2014)

What is up, hands from different lands. 

I have a accidental fem breeding project going on and this should be good. 1st time making seeds and I don't wanna be a pollen chucker, in the end. To start is okay


----------



## Xcreator (Apr 15, 2014)

Sunlight Vs Grow lights . 
Sun is better right?


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glad to be back. I didnt like not being able to access the site for a period of time. Hello again to everyone. Have a dank day.


----------



## groweasy (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello I have learned so much from this site finally decided to make an account I have started my first grow and will start a thread soon I look forward to growing with all of you


----------



## patternsinthesky (Apr 16, 2014)

Whats up Rollitup?Been growing for a bit and am a bit of a lurker to this site and finally decided to join, just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

groweasy said:


> Hello I have learned so much from this site finally decided to make an account I have started my first grow and will start a thread soon I look forward to growing with all of you


Welcome bud. What is your current grow, what ave u got in your grow room.?

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

patternsinthesky said:


> Whats up Rollitup?Been growing for a bit and am a bit of a lurker to this site and finally decided to join, just wanted to introduce myself.


Most of Us All Lurked n are still Lurking lol

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 17, 2014)

safety meeting said:


> What is up, hands from different lands.
> 
> I have a accidental fem breeding project going on and this should be good. 1st time making seeds and I don't wanna be a pollen chucker, in the end. To start is okay


how did your accidental seeding occur ?  it was meant to be -)

Congrats ..


----------



## safety meeting (Apr 17, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> how did your accidental seeding occur ? it was meant to be -)
> 
> Congrats ..


Oh I agree, it was rather unexpected [dealing with fem's] and I kept some of the pollen and actually brushed two more bottom parts of two other girls. Worked like charm. 

Never have bred under LED's before, should be so interesting!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 17, 2014)

safety meeting said:


> Oh I agree, it was rather unexpected [dealing with fem's] and I kept some of the pollen and actually brushed two more bottom parts of two other girls. Worked like charm.
> 
> Never have bred under LED's before, should be so interesting!


please explain . you kept the pollen from the feminised plant to brush others to get more fem beans /fem crosses ? if so how did you extract and store the pollen ?


----------



## safety meeting (Apr 17, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> please explain . you kept the pollen from the feminised plant to brush others to get more fem beans /fem crosses ?


Yes....I have been growing and crossing with fems. On and off for about 4 years now.....the sacks are all female pollen. So all female seeds. 
Yes, some people complain about it being a product of hermaphro, but if you become well read, you realize that any strain has basically the same chance of being a hermie as the offspring of a herm. 

I don't stress it, some of the best strains have come from pure fems. 


I pluck the dick heads, then let them dry and then sift the material into a dark pill bottle or something and keep it in a cool place. They say pollen can maintain viability this way for 5+ years.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 17, 2014)

safety meeting said:


> Yes....I have been growing and crossing with fems. On and off for about 4 years now.....the sacks are all female pollen. So all female seeds.
> Yes, some people complain about it being a product of hermaphro, but if you become well read, you realize that any strain has basically the same chance of being a hermie as the offspring of a herm.
> 
> I don't stress it, some of the best strains have come from pure fems.
> ...


Brilliant. any pics of the dick pulling and storing ?


----------



## safety meeting (Apr 17, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Brilliant. any pics of the dick pulling and storing ?


Uhh to be honest no....I had a previous account without a single pic back, so I am pondering that right now.......I pulled balls @ 5 weeks lol. 

Just plucked them a few days before they open, then let them dry for a few days....then open them up and sift the pollen. Right now I don't have much, enough to do a few more swipes, but I probably will clone out a few at first and find a pheno I like. 

I am a SLOW and inexperienced breeder for the moment...at least with canna  

I will work on pics and maybe start a thread...I was kinda hoping to do it when the seeds ripen, so I can post that good work...no harm being early....


----------



## Shodai (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello all! Just joined the forum today after reading some very informative threads here. I am actually in the planning phase of my very first grow and would love any critical feedback. I'll create a thread for my current plans soon. Can't wait to learn and talk with everyone here!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 17, 2014)

Shodai said:


> Hello all! Just joined the forum today after reading some very informative threads here. I am actually in the planning phase of my very first grow and would love any critical feedback. I'll create a thread for my current plans soon. Can't wait to learn and talk with everyone here!


Cool Shodai. Look forward to your thread and seeing your planning. think out loud and share !
peace.


----------



## nettie0418 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi all, I am pretty new to the site, I am not very "up" on forums. I signed up a while ago but haven't had much time to get on. My husband and I are both patients in Maine. I would like to be able to get to know and "talk" with other patients. Cannabis has been the best medicine for us and has given us back our life.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 18, 2014)

nettie0418 said:


> Hi all, I am pretty new to the site, I am not very "up" on forums. I signed up a while ago but haven't had much time to get on. My husband and I are both patients in Maine. I would like to be able to get to know and "talk" with other patients. Cannabis has been the best medicine for us and has given us back our life.


Hi guys . I hope you find the people you seek to connect with. And enjoy your stay here. I look forward to seeing your plants and grow etc.

take it easy


----------



## nettie0418 (Apr 18, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Hi guys . I hope you find the people you seek to connect with. And enjoy your stay here. I look forward to seeing your plants and grow etc.
> 
> take it easy


Thank you Holy Grail 888. I look forward to being able to post some. I love Spring!!


----------



## Mega Tree (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello everyone. Just signed up a couple days ago I always find such great info here and I've finally decided I'd like to be a part of it. I also enjoy moonlight smoke sessions in nature


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mega Tree said:


> Hello everyone. Just signed up a couple days ago I always find such great info here and I've finally decided I'd like to be a part of it. I also enjoy moonlight smoke sessions in nature


moonlight smoke sessions in nature ! 

welcome .looking forward to seeing your set up / grow.


----------



## patternsinthesky (Apr 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Welcome bud. What is your current grow, what ave u got in your grow room.?
> 
> **Mainey**


I havent started my grow this year,Im an outdoor grower and typicaly start in middle of may,so it isnt far off.I will be starting soon though.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 19, 2014)

patternsinthesky said:


> I havent started my grow this year,Im an outdoor grower and typicaly start in middle of may,so it isnt far off.I will be starting soon though.


hi and welcome. i look forwrd to seeing what u got going on. what beans u got planned for your outdoor grow ?
do you keep a mother and take cuts or from beans ?


----------



## groweasy (Apr 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Welcome bud. What is your current grow, what ave u got in your grow room.?
> 
> **Mainey**


I started a thread not sure how to link it sorry has my full set up on there about 3 weeks in afganrider I killed alot of seeds but this ones lookin good if you can find my thread please check it out thanks 




BigMaineyXL said:


> Welcome bud. What is your current grow, what ave u got in your grow room.?
> 
> **Mainey**


----------



## goodgreen (Apr 19, 2014)

Plz go respond to my thread...I need help.. Sorry to who ever thread this is..much respect to you


----------



## SouthernIllinois (Apr 22, 2014)

Can I ask my questions here? I didn't see anywhere to start a new thread. I have a question about topping.


----------



## Powers316 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi everyone first time on a forum so be easy on me hahaha


----------



## Tster (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi people how's you doin I'm new to the site from uk, would be nice to share some pics of my grows with you lot see what you all think


----------



## SouthernIllinois (Apr 23, 2014)

I topped my plant this morning. It really surprised me how much it has shot up during flower. I have 3 seedlings going now also and was wondering if I need to top them earlier to make them more bushier. I'm going to read a few of the FAQ forums, but just wanted to get in on the conversation. LOL. Once I figure out how to post pics will do so.


----------



## the front card (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello all! New to the Forum here. I am the founder of The Front Card, the first credit card for purchasing marijuana in Colorado and Washington states! I don't want to be spammy; however, I would like to join the community and answer any questions!


----------



## Bone's (Apr 24, 2014)

Just what to to say hello , ive been lurking around for a while ..and love the site the updates are sweet il try to post pic of my room and grow im just so damn lazy lately...lol but anyway WHAT UP ALL and thanks for having me...


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, I guess I am new lol. Signed up years ago and never really used this site as I was always on grasscity and could not be arsed to juggle two sites.
However, been floating about lately again and literally made an arse of myself in the UK thread so figured I should do this properly.
I have never introduced myself to the site so, howdy all. I have been growing since dec 2009 and have gained and learned alot in the years and am still learning as well as going prison for natures natural medicator and made sure while there, everyone learned the medicinal advantages marijuana actually had and even had some gov's who agreed with me and thought I should not be there lol. (as well as smoking some amazing gringo cheese in there that another grower was getting in )
I have done many many grows and am currently doing a major grow now, 3600w (600wx6) spread across 3 240x120's.
I have no intention of documenting this grow but will document my next grow where I shall do some green Crack, girl scout cookies, tangielope and blue band. I aim to make it a perpetual spread across 3 tents and harvest 4 40 litre plants every 5 weeks. I shall change strain with every grow as I have got my seed stack massive now with too many strains to name.
Hope you enjoy having me and I will try and stay as active as possible.


----------



## Ray black (Apr 26, 2014)

Ozzie those are nuts bro....... 

Key way to identify this is by the hairs. If you do not have hairs, you do not have a female.

Sorry buddy


----------



## Ray black (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey y'all, I am new too


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey everyone how is life well am glad to be apart of the family I have a problem with my girlfriend I have pix of the problem I use ffof Ijjust added dolomite lime ph going in 6'5 comeing out 6'5 now I wake up n this what I see I used distilled water with no cal/mag at 6'5


----------



## kotaburnz (Apr 27, 2014)

OzzieGrowBenn said:


> Really!! No, ive been growing it for around 6 or 7 weeks now, could it be pre flowers or herme?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9507 using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah those are straight up balls. My condolences . I know the feeling. You take care of it for 2 months then BAM. you get a handful of balls. Better luck next time!


----------



## kotaburnz (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello RIU! Im a newb on my third grow. First micro grow with good genetics/ traceable lineage. Just started my first journal today. Im really diggin this site. Lots of great info. Feel free to check out my AKG Omega Dawg journal and critique anything you like. Happy growing!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 27, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey everyone how is life well am glad to be apart of the family I have a problem with my girlfriend I have pix of the problem I use ffof Ijjust added dolomite lime ph going in 6'5 comeing out 6'5 now I wake up n this what I see I used distilled water with no cal/mag at 6'5 View attachment 3138507View attachment 3138508


Never had that problem, however, it looks like ph spotting. Hopefully, someone can either echo what I am saying or come with a better solution but from the look and sound of it, your Ph is too high.
I personally Ph anywhere between 5.5-6.0 in soil and always fluctuate the readings a bit. Reason being that I use tap water straight from the tap thus it would contain chlorine therefore lowering my PH.
So, if say I ph'd 6.3 and the chlorine evaporates, my reading might really be 6.8. 
First thing I'd do in your situation would be a flush with ph corrected water and give her a few days to recover. (Always watch new growth).


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 27, 2014)

QUO I just give her ph water I top dress her with lime I put to tablespoon no calmag ph water 6.5 but I did a flush ="matth82003, post: 3688, member: hj496"]If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.[/QUOTE]


NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey everyone how is life well am glad to be apart of the family I have a problem with my girlfriend I have pix of the problem I use ffof Ijjust added dolomite lime ph going in 6'5 comeing out 6'5 now I wake up n this what I see I used distilled water with no cal/mag at 6'5 View attachment 3138507View attachment 3138508





cflGROWERanon said:


> Never had that problem, however, it looks like ph spotting. Hopefully, someone can either echo what I am saying or come with a better solution but from the look and sound of it, your Ph is too high.
> I personally Ph anywhere between 5.5-6.0 in soil and always fluctuate the readings a bit. Reason being that I use tap water straight from the tap thus it would contain chlorine therefore lowering my PH.
> So, if say I ph'd 6.3 and the chlorine evaporates, my reading might really be 6.8.
> First thing I'd do in your situation would be a flush with ph corrected water and give her a few days to recover. (Always watch new growth).


Ok i


----------



## OzzieGrowBenn (Apr 27, 2014)

kotaburnz said:


> Yeah those are straight up balls. My condolences . I know the feeling. You take care of it for 2 months then BAM. you get a handful of balls. Better luck next time!


It was bag seed so I guess there was that chance, oh well I have learned my lesson, and thats what growing is all about, growing and constantly making improvements. 

I now have a little 2 week old El Nino from Green house Seeds Co, she is feminized so she better stay that way!

Happy growing.

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## New2this143 (Apr 28, 2014)

delta9thc said:


> I'm such an idiot. I forgot a few details about my clone.
> 
> After taking cutting, I quickly put it into water in a jar / vase.
> 
> ...


You need to insure you have a humidity barrier I use old script bottles or zip lock bag I would say at least a week to help it adjust


----------



## leyus (Apr 29, 2014)

I am member of different forum (same nick). Since there are new owners there lots of ppl moved away from there (bans for nothing and not nice atmosphere). I got 4-6 weeks to finish my grow journal, I am 100% organic grower that use LED for flowering I think if nothing will change there within those few weeks I might make this place my new home I will w8 those 4-6 weeks since it was great place, but all old users and old moderators getting banned if it won't improve I don't want to stay in unfriendly place. 

This is my photobucket:
http://s924.photobucket.com/user/leyuzzzz/library/


----------



## SouthernIllinois (Apr 29, 2014)

Yesterday I thought I had found "balls" on my plant and was really bummed. Looked again today and there are hairs growing out of what I thought were "balls" and they are apparently little leaf bud (for lack of a better word) and they are opening up and long white fuzzy hairs are coming out just like in the bigger nodes, maybe that's how they look prior to "opening up" and showing hairs?


----------



## SouthernIllinois (Apr 29, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> Yesterday I thought I had found "balls" on my plant and was really bummed. Looked again today and there are hairs growing out of what I thought were "balls" and they are apparently little leaf bud (for lack of a better word) and they are opening up and long white fuzzy hairs are coming out just like in the bigger nodes, maybe that's how they look prior to "opening up" and showing hairs?


Am I right about what I'm seeing? Does anyone have any experience with this? Do female flowers tend to look like a tiny "rose hip" before disclosing pistils?


----------



## srasta (May 1, 2014)

Hello there RIU! I have been here for a while now but never posted before. 

I am on my second grow right now and are just about to turn into 12 / 12. . but i just pruned them for the first time yesterday and tok clones on the lowest branches.
I was wondering if i can put the plants in 12/12 right away or if i should let it rest for a couple of days first. 
I tok pritty much from each plant and where thinking the shock might disturbed them into a bad flowering. Sorry grammar and spelling. Not from an English speaking country. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SouthernIllinois (May 1, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> Am I right about what I'm seeing? Does anyone have any experience with this? Do female flowers tend to look like a tiny "rose hip" before disclosing pistils?


It seems that I'm the only one answering my posts. Those "balls" that I was worried about sprouted beautiful white hairs out of them and now there are pistils everywhere at each node. I am a broke dog, so I'm going really cheap. I now just bought a 3rd 1600 lumen (100Watt) bulb and now have 4800 lumens in a 2X2 box. I notice new hairs every day and the flowers are trying to clump together it seems and I'm pretty happy right now. I have it in 12/12 and am feeding it Miracle Gro Bloom Booster every 6 days, and it seems to be doing ok. Thanks.


----------



## SouthernIllinois (May 1, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> It seems that I'm the only one answering my posts. Those "balls" that I was worried about sprouted beautiful white hairs out of them and now there are pistils everywhere at each node. I am a broke dog, so I'm going really cheap. I now just bought a 3rd 1600 lumen (100Watt) bulb and now have 4800 lumens in a 2X2 box. I notice new hairs every day and the flowers are trying to clump together it seems and I'm pretty happy right now. I have it in 12/12 and am feeding it Miracle Gro Bloom Booster every 6 days, and it seems to be doing ok. Thanks.


Oh, and those bulbs are CFL's.


----------



## freshnugs (May 2, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


what up let get it started i have a couple plants i would like you guys too look at give me genneral info....ill appreciate it....


----------



## freshnugs (May 2, 2014)

freshnugs said:


> what up let get it started i have a couple plants i would like you guys too look at give me genneral info....ill appreciate it....


anyone there?


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (May 2, 2014)

Just arrived here. Traveling the world for the past years and still gonig, hanging out, making friends, finding the best buds in so many places. Hi to everyone here.


----------



## HazeDazey (May 2, 2014)

Been lurking for too long. Glad to finally be a member! Just started my first of many grows and I'm excited to be here. I have learned so much from you guys just reading that I can only hope that I get the opportunity to pay it forward one day as I learn. I'm about a 3 weeks in and will start a journal very soon as soon as I get a little more familiar with my new home . I always though growing would be an inconvenience. Who knew such a slow process was so fucking exciting lol It's all about being able to say to yourself after harvest, " I did this". And for me that's what its all about. Never hurts to lighten the stress on the pockets as well .


----------



## CannaCole (May 2, 2014)

freshnugs said:


> anyone there?


Post pictures?


----------



## CannaCole (May 2, 2014)

Marijke Van Doornick said:


> Just arrived here. Traveling the world for the past years and still gonig, hanging out, making friends, finding the best buds in so many places. Hi to everyone here.


Hi


----------



## CannaCole (May 2, 2014)

HazeDazey said:


> Been lurking for too long. Glad to finally be a member! Just started my first of many grows and I'm excited to be here. I have learned so much from you guys just reading that I can only hope that I get the opportunity to pay it forward one day as I learn. I'm about a 3 weeks in and will start a journal very soon as soon as I get a little more familiar with my new home . I always though growing would be an inconvenience. Who knew such a slow process was so fucking exciting lol It's all about being able to say to yourself after harvest, " I did this". And for me that's what its all about. Never hurts to lighten the stress on the pockets as well .


Wait until you get hooked on growing multiple strains, advanced techniques, cloning, hash making... etc.


----------



## Alze420 (May 2, 2014)

names ricky just signed up.


----------



## dreadfotwenny (May 4, 2014)

Hello all..not sure if I should post here, new member dreadfotwenny.  Have a question. I recently stored an oski in a glass jar and placed in my kitchen cabinet. I have an electric flat grill that I make stuff on like my Boca burgers that I've used for the last three days underneath that cabinet. I noticed yesterday that the jar was a little warm and the bottom of the cabinet a little warmer. The buds themselves felt fine, soft and sticky still, but I had a feeling of maybe there was some humidity built up possibly? The issue at hand is it's LOST ITS SMELL!! Still smokes like a champ and really not harsh or anything but definitely lost that kick you in the face smell. Am I S.O.L. on the aroma dept or my moving it to a different location could help in bringing back the funk? Thanks for any advice. Kinda bummed about it.


----------



## FtLaud (May 5, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thank you. Brand new here and growing..Looking forward to everyone's insights


----------



## leyus (May 5, 2014)

I just started my flowering journal, it is my 2nd indoor grow, before I had about 10 outdoor grows.


----------



## biglaz (May 5, 2014)

Hi guys!! Signed up few weeks ago, as got thrown right in a deep end! As agreed to re-home several mid flowering different stage lovelies! For whatever reason... . 

Been lurking, reading, learning  
And im hooked already )

Where im at already.... See pic  Week or 2 before flush  told possibly a lemon aid ( as very citrusy) 

Been using terra flora, rhizo, cannazym, and carboload and last week pk13/14 under a 600 hps in 8x4 foot converted walk in wardrobe


----------



## HazeDazey (May 6, 2014)

So What do I need to do to get a journal started. I'm about a month in and would like to get one going. Getting an error that says I don't have permission to start a journal


----------



## BxHaZe87 (May 6, 2014)

you need to get to "member" rank to like peoples comments and to start a journal


----------



## GreenTrd (May 7, 2014)

Hi, noob here....just whant to know what u all think of my project...I haven't bought the seeds yets because i dont know if they are the best to grow at my place, thinking of growing some THC Bomb Auto outside in Puerto Rico. Is it ok or do i go indoor or other strain?


----------



## rocko369 (May 7, 2014)

Hey what's up I'm a newbie like learning everything

Rocko


----------



## Burnit2x (May 8, 2014)

hey guys im new but i do have a question if anyone can answer? I have a 1 ton electric furnace 900-1000 cfm it sits on top of my grow room witch has my 60x60x140 grow tent in it. I was wondering if i could take a 6inch ducting hose and run it into my tent and put a spliter/two way right befor i get to my 600wat 6 inch cool tube and push fresh air in and have the cool tube ducting ran right through the tent so where it cools off the light. i also have a 450 cfm 6inch fan with my carbon filter pulling the hot air out the top. If any one has any answers it would be very helpful. THANK YOU


----------



## Mr. High School (May 8, 2014)

dreadfotwenny said:


> Hello all..not sure if I should post here, new member dreadfotwenny.  Have a question. I recently stored an oski in a glass jar and placed in my kitchen cabinet. I have an electric flat grill that I make stuff on like my Boca burgers that I've used for the last three days underneath that cabinet. I noticed yesterday that the jar was a little warm and the bottom of the cabinet a little warmer. The buds themselves felt fine, soft and sticky still, but I had a feeling of maybe there was some humidity built up possibly? The issue at hand is it's LOST ITS SMELL!! Still smokes like a champ and really not harsh or anything but definitely lost that kick you in the face smell. Am I S.O.L. on the aroma dept or my moving it to a different location could help in bringing back the funk? Thanks for any advice. Kinda bummed about it.


Yeah the humidity and heat caused all of the flavor to evaporate out thru condensation when you open the jar. I had this issue when I first started growing because florida weather caused my room to stay hot. Put it in the fridge if you could or in a cabinet in a room that doesn't really heat up. The cooler you keep your cured buds the better they'll taste


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 8, 2014)

Hey everyone This is my first year growing so wish me luck haha
I germinated and started veg inside but plan to move outside eventually
This is a pic of my 15 babies 2 weeks old 
Hoping that above average hehe. Feedback to confirm would be great 
I will keep ya posted.
Peace for now.


----------



## Mr-green (May 9, 2014)

Hey people new member just been learning how to use this site proper well im on my first grow but i got broken into but they left my cuttings so there on 18/6 at moment and just gone into coco heres a pic growing with LED juat give me s like for regular updates thanks


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 9, 2014)

_*I see the forum has a new look. returning forum member; forget who I was, but I'm back. *_


----------



## ErieR33FER (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys just joined a few days ago, but I've always loved reading this forum for years. 

I have a grow posted in the grow journal sections if anyone wants to check that out. Two month old Purple Bubba Kush.


----------



## Mr-green (May 11, 2014)

Mr-green said:


> Hey people new member just been learning how to use this site proper well im on my first grow but i got broken into but they left my cuttings so there on 18/6 at moment and just gone into coco heres a pic growing with LED juat give me s like for regular updates thanks


Just been to check on the lil girls its day 3 under the led 150w and they seem to be doin well growing fine going to get a more powerful led though i think


----------



## Mr. High School (May 11, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Hey everyone This is my first year growing so wish me luck haha
> I germinated and started veg inside but plan to move outside eventually
> This is a pic of my 15 babies 2 weeks old
> Hoping that above average hehe. Feedback to confirm would be great
> ...


Dude that looks amazing!!! Kinda looks like my first grow. Keep up the good work and keep them updates coming


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 11, 2014)

Mr. High School said:


> Dude that looks amazing!!! Kinda looks like my first grow. Keep up the good work and keep them updates coming


Word thanks. I am getting ready to transplant into deeper pots today i will have some new pics by tonight


----------



## *BUDS (May 12, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> _*I see the forum has a new look. returning forum member; forget who I was, but I'm back. *_


I think i remember you ,fuzzy. Very informative.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 12, 2014)

brudda Budz........glad to see you're still here


----------



## FBgrow (May 12, 2014)

Where can I get help on this site, I want to setup my new grow room using 1400w hps, a 4x8 flood and drain table, and still wondering which method im going to use, either sog, scrog or simply LSTing my plants to prevent them from growing 5-6 feet tall (wanting short veg) please redirect me to the best place where some pro grower could help me get my room together!! thanks all


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 12, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Word thanks. I am getting ready to transplant into deeper pots today i will have some new pics by tonight


Got lil tied up last night ended up transplanting til like 5am! But they all good to go now. couple Seem to be bit droopy after transplanting any thoughts on that. did i water to much after repotting ?
anyhow here are my babies at 3 weeks today


----------



## smokehog (May 12, 2014)

Hi, new round here but not new to the cannabis community. looking forwards to contributing to the website with some good diary's and some great bud porn. Looking forwards to seeing some good pain crosses going on.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 12, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Got lil tied up last night ended up transplanting til like 5am! But they all good to go now. couple Seem to be bit droopy after transplanting any thoughts on that. did i water to much after repotting ?
> anyhow here are my babies at 3 weeks today



love the expression of the Ruderalis lineage in the genetics in pic #2.


----------



## Mr-green (May 14, 2014)

Cuttings was under led light didnt see the point is using it so got my 600w hps back out saw much more of an improvment the strain of the girls in pics is blueberry  and my widow seedlings are 2 days old sinxe they sprouted and are around 1inch in height


----------



## SelfAnarchy (May 14, 2014)

I am new here! I have only smoked once before. The guy said it was "kush" I am very new, can someone explain what exactly makes it different?


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 14, 2014)

SelfAnarchy said:


> I am new here! I have only smoked once before. The guy said it was "kush" I am very new, can someone explain what exactly makes it different?


Kush is better all way around than your regular mid grade weed.Looks better, taste better, smells better, highs better, higher T.H.C and etc.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 14, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> love the expression of the Ruderalis lineage in the genetics in pic #2.


I just looked up what a ruderalis lineage was because I didnt know what you were referring to about picture 2 ahah. And it says "Ruderalis, the third and perhaps least known of the cannabis sativa subspecies. It is commonly refered to as feral cannabis, as it is most commonly the result of hemp plants that eventually adapted to their environment. It is auto flowering".
so does this mean i have an auto flowering plant ??? Because I just had bag seeds that I been collecting from many didn't sources and people over last year


----------



## SelfAnarchy (May 14, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Kush is better all way around than your regular mid grade weed.Looks better, taste better, smells better, highs better, higher T.H.C and etc.


Sounds good to me! I'll continue to buy it then, he also said he can get me purple weed. What is the deal there?


----------



## FlashBabylon (May 14, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Kush is better all way around than your regular mid grade weed.Looks better, taste better, smells better, highs better, higher T.H.C and etc.


Not necessarily. Kush refers to a subset of the indica species. Its landrace heritage is Afghani. It does tend to be rather nice, but not the strongest, and I have seen both excellent and poor quality variants. Seek the truthiness https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kush_(cannabis)


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 14, 2014)

SelfAnarchy said:


> Sounds good to me! I'll continue to buy it then, he also said he can get me purple weed. What is the deal there?


Well there are many Different types of purple weed aka kush, indica etc Also you can get many different cross breeds such as purple kush crossed with M39 as a example. M39 is plain tasteless strain that has no buzz and taints any weed it crossed with as far as im concerned. that my personal view you may really like M39 don't get me wrong.
Point of the story is anything purple is generally bomb as well. Plus nothing wrong with trying new strains when you have so many kinds in this world to try, why not


----------



## Mr-green (May 14, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Well there are many Different types of purple weed aka kush, indica etc etc Also you can get cross breeds such as purple kush crossed with M39 as a example. M39 is plain tasteless strain that has no buzz and taints any weed it crossed with as far as im concerned. that my personal view you may really like M39 don't get me wrong.
> Point of the story is anything purple is generally bomb as well. Plus nothing wrong with trying new strains when you have so many kinds in this world to try, why not


And also people buy it cuz it looks pretty lmao


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 14, 2014)

FlashBabylon said:


> Not necessarily. Kush refers to a subset of the indica species. Its landrace heritage is Afghani. It does tend to be rather nice, but not the strongest, and I have seen both excellent and poor quality variants. Seek the truthiness https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kush_(cannabis)


I not disagreeing with you there. But I will say i did not say it was the strongest nor the best was simply just stating kush is better than your regular mid grade weed such as outdoor/swag or M39 essentially the cheaper weed/deals he will be offered.


----------



## Mr-green (May 14, 2014)

I u


RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> I not disagreeing with you there. But I will say i did not say it was the strongest nor the best was simply just stating kush is better than your regular mid grade weed such as outdoor/swag or M39 essentially the cheaper weed/deals he will be offered.


The best smoke ive had is the blueberry stuff that honks lol


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 14, 2014)

Mr-green said:


> And also people buy it cuz it looks pretty lmao


That as well yes


----------



## Mr-green (May 14, 2014)

Cheers rayray for the like ur the 1st as of yet and when the widows are looking good peeps ill post a pic might share my outdoor grow too if ya all lucky lmao


----------



## Mr-green (May 14, 2014)

Heres my widows just only sprouted 2 days a go would i also be ok to give these 24 hrs under the light?


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 14, 2014)

w


Mr-green said:


> Cheers rayray for the like ur the 1st as of yet and when the widows are looking good peeps ill post a pic might share my outdoor grow too if ya all lucky lmao


Woot woot


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 14, 2014)

Mr-green said:


> Heres my widows just only sprouted 2 days a go would i also be ok to give these 24 hrs under the light?


Oh yah buddy give it to them. Mine are little over 3 weeks old and I been running lights 24/0 since day 1. I was doing some reading on ways which plants are categorized by the way they gather and handle carbon dioxide. 2 being C3 and C4. You can look into more info yourself but long story short weed is a C3 plant _It uses the CO2_ it gathers during the light period, when it is photosynthesizing and does not need dark/rest period in veg stage = 24/0


----------



## Mr-green (May 14, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Oh yah buddy give it to them. Mine are little 3 weeks old and I been running lights 24/0 since day 1. I was doing some reading on ways which plants are categorized by
> the way they gather and handle
> carbon dioxide. 2 being C3 and
> C4. You can look into more info
> ...


So it would still grow with 24hrs at moment they on 18/6 some gud info there rayray i neva knew that


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 14, 2014)

Mr-green said:


> So it would still grow with 24hrs at moment they on 18/6 some gud info there rayray i neva knew that


Still grow.. Try more like 33% times faster/bigger HAHA
Can check out my journal if you like to see how mine progressed during its first couple weeks. 
They were doing magnificent until I ran into some issues during my last transplant few days ago  now I will have to keep you posted haha


----------



## Mr-green (May 14, 2014)

Ill read in min actually this is only my first grow andnive got sum outdoor plus widows and blueberry cuttings lol so got quite abit going off but ive learnt loads last few weeka


----------



## Mr-green (May 14, 2014)

Mr-green said:


> Ill read in min actually this is only my first grow andnive got sum outdoor plus widows and blueberry cuttings lol so got quite abit going off but ive learnt loads last few weeka


Cant wait to b able to start a journal though lol


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 14, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Still grow.. Try more like 33% times faster/bigger HAHA





Mr-green said:


> Ill read in min actually this is only my first grow andnive got sum outdoor plus widows and blueberry cuttings lol so got quite abit going off but ive learnt loads last few weeka


Yeah my first time growing as well Been a huge learning experince in my life and have been loving every minute of it. I been smoking for years but this is first year I actually been able and willing to grow my own. Super Stoked


----------



## Mr-green (May 14, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Yeah my first time growing as well Been a huge learning experince in my life and have been loving every minute of it. I been smoking for years but this is first year I actually been
> able and willing to grow my own.
> Super Stoked


I dont smoke it lmao i use to but stopped then thought i need a hobby lol


----------



## SelfAnarchy (May 14, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Well there are many Different types of purple weed aka kush, indica etc Also you can get many different cross breeds such as purple kush crossed with M39 as a example. M39 is plain tasteless strain that has no buzz and taints any weed it crossed with as far as im concerned. that my personal view you may really like M39 don't get me wrong.
> Point of the story is anything purple is generally bomb as well. Plus nothing wrong with trying new strains when you have so many kinds in this world to try, why not


Thats nice to know! I love learning new things about this! I cant wait to pack my bowl in purple! So M39 in your opinion is a no go? I'll keep it in mind. But I want to continue experimenting with weed although it may be tough since I am buying it in high school. But thank you!


----------



## Mr-green (May 15, 2014)

Ppl learn everyday mate ive just had to do a little bit of replanting this mornin but need more pots for others cuttings seem to rooted really well now others arnt doin to well bit hey ho its my first time looking after cuttings so not doon bad


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 15, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> I just looked up what a ruderalis lineage was because I didnt know what you were referring to about picture 2 ahah. And it says "Ruderalis, the third and perhaps least known of the cannabis sativa subspecies. It is commonly refered to as feral cannabis, as it is most commonly the result of hemp plants that eventually adapted to their environment. It is auto flowering".
> so does this mean i have an auto flowering plant ??? Because I just had bag seeds that I been collecting from many didn't sources and people over last year


no.............it just has that Rudy look. lots of strains do. relax......


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 15, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> no.............it just has that Rudy look. lots of strains do. relax......


Ahh I see. And yah im so worked up right now  ...... thanks for the relax advice


----------



## KY~GROW1 (May 15, 2014)

sup ppl, im Jon from east-central USA. Could somebody please give me some feedback on my grow? She is 3 weeks and 4 days old, bag seed-not sure what strain, growin under one 200w(equiv) CFL 3800 lumens & four 100w(equiv) CFL 1600 lumens each, homemade co2. She is growing in regular potting soil mixed with 1/3 (MG)Perlite and I just started giving her very diluted MG Nutrients every other watering (about every 4 days). could somebody please take a look at her and see if she seems healthy-and if im doing anything wrong or if u have any tips that would be helpful, im all ears... thanks in advance!


----------



## KY~GROW1 (May 15, 2014)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT THIS GROWTH IS, where I topped a secondary... sorry its not too clear


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 15, 2014)

KY~GROW1 said:


> sup ppl, im Jon from east-central USA. Could somebody please give me some feedback on my grow? She is 3 weeks and 4 days old, bag seed-not sure what strain, growin under one 200w(equiv) CFL 3800 lumens & four 100w(equiv) CFL 1600 lumens each, homemade co2. She is growing in regular potting soil mixed with 1/3 (MG)Perlite and I just started giving her very diluted MG Nutrients every other watering (about every 4 days). could somebody please take a look at her and see if she seems healthy-and if im doing anything wrong or if u have any tips that would be helpful, im all ears... thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3154113


Looking Great man Me personally cant see nothing wrong going on there. You got er made in the shade so far. Keep up the good work


----------



## KY~GROW1 (May 15, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Looking Great man Me personally cant see nothing wrong going on there. You got er made in the shade so far. Keep up the good work


thanks man, ive learned a lot stayin up till 2-3am watchin youtube grow videos haha-thought id get some actual feedback. what do you think about the second pic? there is a small growth right where I topped it at, could it be new leaves?? or showin signs of sex, but its only 3 weeks and almost 5 days old...


----------



## BxHaZe87 (May 16, 2014)

its gunna b more branches n leaves its not gunna show sex until after about 2 months of veg or when you put them into flower 12/12


----------



## weed nerd113 (May 16, 2014)

after a seed is germinated it takes about 50 days to exit the seedling stage where more P is needed and enters its veg stage where more N is needed to power chlorophyll production. a trained eye can determine the sex of a plant with in 45 of veg. chances are your plant is feminized due to the fact that it came form your head smoke. While the growth is somewhat uncommon its just simply how the plant healed after being cut. no big deal if you hate it then just cut it off


----------



## KY~GROW1 (May 16, 2014)

weed nerd113 said:


> after a seed is germinated it takes about 50 days to exit the seedling stage where more P is needed and enters its veg stage where more N is needed to power chlorophyll production. a trained eye can determine the sex of a plant with in 45 of veg. chances are your plant is feminized due to the fact that it came form your head smoke. While the growth is somewhat uncommon its just simply how the plant healed after being cut. no big deal if you hate it then just cut it off


see I thought after it got a few leafs on it, it was in veg... I got a pretty tight grow space so I want to keep it small n bushy, when do u think I should start 12/12 I wanna keep it around 3 ft...


----------



## BxHaZe87 (May 16, 2014)

around 1.5-2 feet


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 16, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Ahh I see. And yah im so worked up right now  ...... thanks for the relax advice


LOL.........don't relax, iffen ya want. in fact, if it'll make you feel better, you can tear your own head head off, light it on fire, and punt it out the window..............no skin offa my johnson


----------



## vilius (May 16, 2014)

hello guys nice stuff


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2014)

Just wanted to drop in and say hi. Been a long time reader here, but just made a new account. I'm starting a ebb and grow ?rdwc? grow journal if anyone is interested, check it out  will be updating it daily/weekly. Anyways, hope everyone's having a good day. Peace


----------



## Grow&Grow (May 16, 2014)

Whaz Up RIU! Not really new to growing but can always learn more.


----------



## Mr-green (May 17, 2014)

Well today is hittin 24 degrees where i am so ive out my ladies in garden to chill in the sun


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 17, 2014)

that's how mites and such get into the house.


----------



## Mr-green (May 17, 2014)

What b


DonAlejandroVega said:


> that's how mites and such get into the house.


 What by sittin on a table?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 18, 2014)

Mr-green said:


> What b
> 
> What by sittin on a table?


yup................


----------



## MORNING5TAR (May 18, 2014)

Hey RIU what's up? New here but not new. Lurking for a bit finding a ton of info. Hope to contribute as much as I can. Peace


----------



## stickyickynuggs (May 18, 2014)

Hey all out there. I'm new to this and have my first indoor grow. Check it out and tell me what u think!


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (May 18, 2014)

stickyickynuggs said:


> Hey all out there. I'm new to this and have my first indoor grow. Check it out and tell me what u think!


Looking good by, keep up the good work


----------



## stickyickynuggs (May 19, 2014)

What's everyone's thoughts on big bud bloom booster and molasses?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 19, 2014)

stickyickynuggs said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on big bud bloom booster and molasses?


the second one is really good on johnny cakes.............gotta cookem in bacon grease, though.
all these Super-Duper Magic Gigantic Bud Boosters..........have made a lot of people rich, and don't do a blessed thing for your yields. molasses?...........plants can't eat molasses; microbes can. any starch will do. I use grain meals as my microbe chow.


----------



## stickyickynuggs (May 19, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> the second one is really good on johnny cakes.............gotta cookem in bacon grease, though.
> all these Super-Duper Magic Gigantic Bud Boosters..........have made a lot of people rich, and don't do a blessed thing for your yields. molasses?...........plants can't eat molasses; microbes can. any starch will do. I use grain meals as my microbe chow.


Well I'm using a coco based medium and I'm really not sure what approach I should make on the nutes/sweetener. .....The guy at the hydro shop said start a bloom booster about week 3 or 4. After that I've been slightly overwhelmed. .....


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 19, 2014)

stickyickynuggs said:


> Well I'm using a coco based medium and I'm really not sure what approach I should make on the nutes/sweetener. .....The guy at the hydro shop said start a bloom booster about week 3 or 4. After that I've been slightly overwhelmed. .....


if ya bought.......use it. its bullshit though, imo. plants make sugars, they don't eat them. use a fert that provides decent levels of phosphorus, and let genetics sweeten your gear. taste is in the strain; nowhere else.


----------



## WHO DAT1 (May 19, 2014)

Male or female?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 20, 2014)

severely over-watered


----------



## MickeyMal (May 20, 2014)

I am new here. My boyfriend and I are from Alabama but now live in Michigan and are both caregivers, but we haven't grown in years. We are legally able to grow 12 plants right now but up to 72 plants per person with enough patients. I use to work in the medical field until recent injuries have made me disabled so we are about to start growing again. Just wanted to say hi and loved reading this forum. Y'all all have alot of good advice. Good to be here.


----------



## Lupdogg303 (May 20, 2014)

How often should I be watering my plant to avoid overwatering?


----------



## Mr-green (May 20, 2014)

Hi people not posted for a good few days my seeds I bought from just feminized are coming on great they have been sprouted out of soil for a 10 days I think lol


----------



## Mr-green (May 20, 2014)

Lupdogg303 said:


> How often should I be watering my plant to avoid overwatering?


If your over watering feed when soil is dry try mixin up sum perlite it soaks up the moisture as we'll


----------



## Grow&Grow (May 20, 2014)

Lupdogg303 said:


> How often should I be watering my plant to avoid overwatering?


Don't let them dry out it's not good for the roots. Best way to describe it is to keep the medium damp but not wet, if that makes sense.


----------



## Lupdogg303 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Mr-green (May 22, 2014)

Well my 250w cfl finally came today got it all up and runnin now can take my 600w. Hps down now and get my seedlings under this cfl ASAP would you say I could put my seedlings directly under the cfl jus a few mm away sum1 sed I can put it right in middle of em touching and it won't burn? Is this right?


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (May 23, 2014)

hmaryjane001 said:


> High,
> My name is Maryjane and I am new to this forum. I have two plants that I am starting with. I am in cold climate so all is done indoors which is a real challenge as I lived in Arizona 30 years and would grow outside and cover with bamboo. Now it's legal and I am having hell with spidermites. I grow tomatoes every year and sell them in the spring but the plants will have to be moved I am afraid. I just started 12/12 on lighting to flower after getting rid of mites. *Used the organic recipe from this site and it makes me sneeze but is doing the job. I was using nemo oil but it was just temporary fix. Bleaching my greenroom this week and hopefully that will be the end of it. Any advise is more than welcomed! Using Tigerbloom hoping for better buds. Thanks!


Hi Jane I was wondering if u can use the nemo oil as a drench in soil in if so how much a gallon


----------



## stikkichu (May 24, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi guys just joined up now. I'm just about to harvest my girls! Super lemon haze grown ina Wilma system with canna products and in cocoa medium. Let me know what you think


----------



## *BUDS (May 25, 2014)

They look good, sounds good to 'super lemon haze' .


----------



## *BUDS (May 25, 2014)

Lupdogg303 said:


> How often should I be watering my plant to avoid overwatering?


How long is a piece of string.? You need to get out in the problems forum and ask the boys there.


----------



## *BUDS (May 25, 2014)

weed nerd113 said:


> after a seed is germinated it takes about 50 days to exit the seedling stage where more P is needed and enters its veg stage where more N is needed to power chlorophyll production. a trained eye can determine the sex of a plant with in 45 of veg. chances are your plant is feminized due to the fact that it came form your head smoke. While the growth is somewhat uncommon its just simply how the plant healed after being cut. no big deal if you hate it then just cut it off


Bullshit.


----------



## canabisconsumerprotection (May 25, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


147 different types of chemicals in the plant that we know of, and we have only tinkered with 7 to 8 of the chemicals, speculations are there could be as many as a 1000, over 3,200 stans more than 1.3 billion untried combinations,
1. chemicals in the plant, gives you the focus and concentration of adderall.
2. the clean speed and motivaction of a 1980 blue and clear phentermine.
3. gives you clean and uplifting natural high x10 of a 1986 chocolate chip waffer, not that double dome crap that came out in 1988.
4. chemical they know for a fact that can slow the growth of a certain cancers maybe even completely cure cancer, if they can separate other chemicals that are holding back 70% of its protinual strength.
I could go on forever, yet all these so called lads, are racing to make the next turd flavor skunk with 1% higher THC level than the turd flavor skunk we already have, been out of the loop for 20years, come back to find out there still doing the same shitt a 2 year old can do with a hand full seeds and mother nature. It looks like the only way the cannbis community and these labs will join together to do real science, if they say theres chemicals they found that will grow your penis by 12 inches and shrinks the vigina. 
Over night it would become the second manhattan project but bigger.


----------



## canabisconsumerprotection (May 26, 2014)

How to read Review boards, Forms, Blogs on seed distributors to purchase from.
When Iam through telling you how, you still probably want have a beter chance than flipping a coin.
Lets get started, first you have to make sure the information your gathering are viewing is accurate, meaning you have investigate the board itself, Forms, Blog are diffrent from a Review board. Reason for investigating them first, there's not one that I have found that not infected with false right made up lies good and bad reviews, competitors against their compition, they even have some that will make you fill warm and fuzzy knowing their's a moderator controlling the board and just anybody can't make claim, you would think, the one that just made you fill secure is the one stabbing you in the back. Some these Review Board with moderators, have some the best boards I've for seen, with all there flashy advertisements from diffrent seed distributors, what coincidence all their advertisers have A+ rating and if not advertising with them you have a c or f rating. Open as many tabs as possible atleast 6 or more with a diffrent Review board in each one, their out their just google lum,try your best to make sure the board is not being manipulated before picking it, then start comparing them and look at the companies over all rating on each board if ones way off from the others, start looking at the feed back, some have years old post, that's been taken care or has false fake feedback, then when you find a legit negative complaint, then you see how the company handled this customers complaint, never waste your time reading positive feedback, unless a company is showing c or d rating across the board, and this one board has them as A+ look for false positive feedback. 
A company that doesn't rip you off and gets your ordrerd to you in a reasonable time, is a long way from being a company, now days if they tried any of the above, they would'nt be in business very long, what makes a good company is when they take care of the customers complaint. I know this didn't help much, Iam in the middle of investigating 12 companies right now,place 12 ordrerds, been 22 days and no package from cannabisseedsforsale.co.uk, been 40 days from the time I place my ordrerd with single seed, still waiting on my damage seed to be replaced, they said They shipped it, the verdic is still out on them. But thank god I had two with damage and not from shipping, got 9 orderds in with out a glitch, You know what these nine orders told me, I just wasted abunch of money and a dumb ass, I now have to place all 9 ordrerds again, then pretend something minor went wrong with each one, see how the company handles it if they handle the complaint right, Ill email them telling to send me an invoice for what every they sent me,money is not the object, finding a company that stands behind what they posted on their site. As of right now theirs not one I would indorse, but to be fair to the 9 companies I received my orders from with out a glitch, I can't say nothing about them ontil I replace the orderds, before I get final results could take months, if thing don't go well with some of these companies, I've already ran into customer service that's so sweet my screen was sticky, and emailed you back in 2 hours or less, now you have a problem with your orderd, customer service is still friendly, but you can tell the sweet is gone, and your emails that was being answered in 2 hours, is now every 5 days, you will get your stuff if you stay on top of them, they just might drag it on for weeks, which shouldn't happened, Iam taking my sweet time before chopping heads off. But the hammer is coming, it might be another 5 or 6 months, But nobody should have to worry about dealing with any company, especially when most of these, shoe box, broom close seed brokers, wouldn't even be in business if not for US customers. Laugh now, I have over 500 groups in a tex file. already a member of over 200 on facebook plus my store, and over 40 sites on the net. and that's just the beginning. The ones that do right by customers should be happy ones that don't, try to put them out of business.


----------



## stikkichu (May 26, 2014)

*BUDS said:


> They look good, sounds good to 'super lemon haze' .


Some of my crop! Chopped today!


----------



## Graffix (May 30, 2014)

What's up roll it up!? Been rolling it up and smoking on the sidelines for 20 years. I have always wanted to try growing for myself and made the leap about two months ago. I look forward to reading other members posts/blogs and thank you in advance for any tips and advice; any and all is welcome for this noob.


----------



## falsetree (May 31, 2014)

Hey, just got three Berry Ryder seeds and one cheese auto. Living in Ireland and hoping to start an outdoor grow. I'll probably start a grow journal, so any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Horthawg (Jun 4, 2014)

Brand newbie here. I have a question: A friend recently brought back seeds from Colorado and he said the strain was "Strawberry Tsunami". I have researched the name and found nothing. It's possible it is a local strain there. Anyone know anything about this strain? Thanks.


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 4, 2014)

_Hello All,
Just wanted to introduce myself I am Happygirl first time grower in Vermont glad to belong to a great site hope to learn a lot and currently am growing 4 plants. Three I do not know the sex yet but one I got as a freebie with an order from a reputable site, my Black Sugar did not make it from germination state. My black on black is growing think I might have a over fertilizer problem but that is for another section on the site. _


----------



## jdizzle84 (Jun 5, 2014)

hello everyone new here my name is john and I am starting my 1st dwc grow picked up a reserve privada skywalker kush and its been going great so far. I will start my journal as soon as I am able to but for now will just be chatting...my avatar is a pic of my baby at 10 days... going great so far


----------



## Western_Woman (Jun 6, 2014)

Howdy!

Forgive me if this is a thread hijack, I'm still getting to know the lay of the forum. So happy to find ya'll as almost all my google inquires about my grow questions turn up this knowledgeable group. 

I'm roughly 5 weeks in. My main grow space is a closet with a 250w switchable and a couple 4 foot 2 light shop lights for side light though only one is hung now. They have 32w/6500k daylight fluros.

My secondary space is a cabinet with three little t5s...I use this space primarily as a spot for the plants at night...sprouting ect. They're on 24/7 because I haven't solved the light leaks in my closet yet. 

The plants are in quart sized buckets and need to be transplanted, like, 2 weeks ago. The tap roots are circling, but I figure I best transplant anyway. With some plants in trans you'd remove that circle at the bottom...but how about with cannabis? I also have the bright idea of busting up some of my (human consumption) kelp supplements and dusting the new pots with them.

I plan on trans to 1gal due to space but I could fit three 5gal buckets instead.

Thoughts or advice? Thanks!


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 6, 2014)

Western_Woman said:


> Howdy!
> 
> Forgive me if this is a thread hijack, I'm still getting to know the lay of the forum. So happy to find ya'll as almost all my google inquires about my grow questions turn up this knowledgeable group.
> 
> ...


Can't hi-jack an 1000 page thread  Welcome to RIU. I'll let someone who actually knows what they're doing answer your questions lol.

Edit: You might want to start your own thread just cuz this post might get buried quickly.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jun 6, 2014)

im from southwest Michigan practically on lake Michigan, and im a true organic grower I even make my own worm compsost and have a super worm tea. I love experimenting with plants with common house hold plants weed is just my hobby that I do for fun. I even breed my own strains. I so far have white rhino x the doctor and called it judoon, I just crossed a mystery seed with white rhino and called it bubba wattson. I have a few other with deadhead oq ak47 and chocolope. im here to help and give answers to those who need it.


----------



## Western_Woman (Jun 6, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Can't hi-jack an 1000 page thread  Welcome to RIU. I'll let someone who actually knows what they're doing answer your questions lol.
> 
> Edit: You might want to start your own thread just cuz this post might get buried quickly.


Right on, thanks!


----------



## Rasta-Queen (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone! I have many successful grows from this site.. tons of great advice I figured I sign up and say Happy Growing!!


----------



## canabisconsumerprotection (Jun 7, 2014)

Rasta-Queen said:


> Hello Everyone! I have many successful grows from this site.. tons of great advice I figured I sign up and say Happy Growing!!


What's your badge number, if working for customs where's my package, been waiting 30 days already. So you have many successful grows from this site. Asked questions, got answers from members on this site, tons of great advice. You know all the moderators wifes and kids, went on a six month world tour with the owner of this site and his family. But never registered. I wish you would have told me not to registered, if I wanted tons of great advice, plus I wanted to go on that world tour. It would have fooled a couple of people if not for this lie. tons of great advice, i'm registered if lucky 30% of my question get answerd, and that's after its been posted for three weeks. I'm just joking man, I know your federal agent and not with customs.


----------



## canabisconsumerprotection (Jun 7, 2014)

radicaldank42 said:


> im from southwest Michigan practically on lake Michigan, and im a true organic grower I even make my own worm compsost and have a super worm tea. I love experimenting with plants with common house hold plants weed is just my hobby that I do for fun. I even breed my own strains. I so far have white rhino x the doctor and called it judoon, I just crossed a mystery seed with white rhino and called it bubba wattson. I have a few other with deadhead oq ak47 and chocolope. im here to help and give answers to those who need it.


Super worm tea, if lost in the middle of the desert and thrusting to death and had only two choices, a glass of cold worm tea or all the hot lava in every volcano on the Island of Hawai. Their's dog shit in the yard, cat litter box full my neighbor has horses and cows,I could mix all that up and make you one hell'vu tea, theirs a dead armadillo, by my mail box, flies only ate have of h'em, ill throw him in there to. it will make the tea smooth and take some of the very dark roast shitt flavor out of it and replace it with rotten maggots. How many drums of this you want, it doesn't matter if any ruines you want be able to tell the diffrence. Now iam threw screwing with you, your the type of growers i'm looking for, I'm doing the same thing, can't seem to get the effects I want from these breeders, every time you cross strains, keep records of what you crossed, and what they been crossed with before you crossed again. Then after you harvest a quadruple cross bread don't smoke any pot for 2 hours and have a clear head, then sit down and smoke only half of joint, don't get fried and think how its making you feel, trippy,sleepy,focus,hungry,happy,uplifting, energized, stupid, spaced out,forgetful,dizzy, ect , then make sure your head is clear again and write down how long or short the buzz is and how fast it fully hits you, and how hard the buzz is are how mild it is and how long its last. Don't care what flavor it turns out to be, I'm in it for affects and medical reasons. 
make sure you do this, you might make something everybody wants. 
1. record the strains you crossed.
2. record the affects.
3. record the time line of the buzz, and if its hard fast or hits you slow and mild for hours, are creeper that hits you like a sledgehammer 45 minutes later.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jun 7, 2014)

canabisconsumerprotection said:


> Super worm tea, if lost in the middle of the desert and thrusting to death and had only two choices, a glass of cold worm tea or all the hot lava in every volcano on the Island of Hawai. Their's dog shit in the yard, cat litter box full my neighbor has horses and cows,I could mix all that up and make you one hell'vu tea, theirs a dead armadillo, by my mail box, flies only ate have of h'em, ill throw him in there to. it will make the tea smooth and take some of the very dark roast shitt flavor out of it and replace it with rotten maggots. How many drums of this you want, it doesn't matter if any ruines you want be able to tell the diffrence. Now iam threw screwing with you, your the type of growers i'm looking for, I'm doing the same thing, can't seem to get the effects I want from these breeders, every time you cross strains, keep records of what you crossed, and what they been crossed with before you crossed again. Then after you harvest a quadruple cross bread don't smoke any pot for 2 hours and have a clear head, then sit down and smoke only half of joint, don't get fried and think how its making you feel, trippy,sleepy,focus,hungry,happy,uplifting, energized, stupid, spaced out,forgetful,dizzy, ect , then make sure your head is clear again and write down how long or short the buzz is and how fast it fully hits you, and how hard the buzz is are how mild it is and how long its last. Don't care what flavor it turns out to be, I'm in it for affects and medical reasons.
> make sure you do this, you might make something everybody wants.
> 1. record the strains you crossed.
> 2. record the affects.
> 3. record the time line of the buzz, and if its hard fast or hits you slow and mild for hours, are creeper that hits you like a sledgehammer 45 minutes later.


I havew a lil notebook that I write everything down on and I have them all labeled. im trying those seeds as soon as I get friends fire og x super silver haze seeds. pretty stoked, what strains have you bred into existence? and the super worm tea I make with my worm factory I got from uncle jims worm something website. in use a combination of worms I use super Canadian red worms and the common red worm.


----------



## 19Gram53 (Jun 7, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 Hello, I new. And just get the feel for everything. Happy to be here, Gram


----------



## kevo420 (Jun 8, 2014)

delta9thc said:


> My window and my plant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great plant bro


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jun 9, 2014)

?


----------



## SeaGrow1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello. Hope you are all well.
I have 3 starts that I inherited from a friend. I am hoping to pick some brains and gain some knowledge.
Here's what I am working with at the moment:

Light: MH 250w
Plants: 3 (currently in veg. mode)
Medium: 80% MG and 20% soil from my garden
Room: 4x3x3
Air: Large fan and exhaust

I have been:
watering when soil is dry about 1.5-2" down, watering with about 10% runoff.
Pinching the stalk and leaves.

I have been looking for litmus paper to test ph but can not find locally yet.
I have not bought any nutes or food yet.
I started all of this about a week ago.

Any feedback or suggestions would be great.


----------



## Kinfokejr (Jun 12, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey im not sure if this is the right place to post but im a first time grower and i just want to make sure my plants are doing well they are 12 days old counting from when the germinated seeds i planted first came up out the ground i havent had many resources its a very homemade set up i have 2 cfl lights in a 1ft wide 1 1/2ft deep and 2ft tall i painted the walls white and have a small computer fan on top with a neutral intake since my lights arent that powerful (since i dont have enough money at the moment) i keep them in the box from when it gets dark till 1 AM then i give them their dark period from 1AM till 7AM then i take them out of the box and put them outside till a little before sunset to let them get more light than my cfls give them . Please help if this isnt the right place to post or if it is give me a reply on how im doing on my indoor/outdoor poormans grow lol . I will be be enjoying a nice bowl and browsing the forums till i get a reply  thank you this website is the shit


----------



## SeaGrow1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Kinfokejr said:


> Hey im not sure if this is the right place to post but im a first time grower and i just want to make sure my plants are doing well they are 12 days old counting from when the germinated seeds i planted first came up out the ground i havent had many resources its a very homemade set up i have 2 cfl lights in a 1ft wide 1 1/2ft deep and 2ft tall i painted the walls white and have a small computer fan on top with a neutral intake since my lights arent that powerful (since i dont have enough money at the moment) i keep them in the box from when it gets dark till 1 AM then i give them their dark period from 1AM till 7AM then i take them out of the box and put them outside till a little before sunset to let them get more light than my cfls give them . Please help if this isnt the right place to post or if it is give me a reply on how im doing on my indoor/outdoor poormans grow lol . I will be be enjoying a nice bowl and browsing the forums till i get a reply  thank you this website is the shit


Welcome. This is a post i made to discus my set-up...NP i know how being new is. You can create a new post and people will reply just like they did here.
I would suggest doing that so that your comments are all in one place and you dont have to filter through replies to my thread.
Really doesn't matter the important thing is to get the info you need. So you are welcome to use this thread, but again myself being an organized person I would start a new thread. That being said, I've got what i needed from this thread, so feel free to use.

Your set-up, are is the white matte or glossy? you want something that is reflective. Matte will not reflect as well from what i heard.
The fan. The important factor here is that you have air movement is your box. You want the leaves to move around so that there is no stale air and allows Co2 and air to stay fresh which the plant likes. It also creates an environment that pest wont particularly like, so they wont stay.
Are you using a good soil? or using dirt from outside?

As far as moving the back and forth from inside/outside I am not that knowledgeable about it. Someone here will give you a response about it, i'm sure.

Again welcome and enjoy!


----------



## SeaGrow1 (Jun 13, 2014)

o crap sorry Kinfokejr..
Yes this is the right place to get started. This is not my Thread...really sorry about that. I did start my own thread
"Im new and looking for advise"

I got confused lol....

But i would start your own thread so that all the comments are based on your questions. 
But again welcome and Enjoy!


----------



## jz13 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello all, First post. Just thought I'd say hello and get the ball rolling. Cheers


----------



## ciresitter (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello all. just joined, will be starting a thread to share my first grow, ask questions and advice throughout the grow process. Thanks for having me


----------



## 808newb (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello all. I would like to introduce myself as a new member and look forward to all the great advice this forum has to offer. I have had a few grows in the past, more like the stoned age when I was a teen 30 years ago. So much has changed in growing mj. Gone are the days of just planting a few plants amongst the tomatoes in the garden. I am still in the planning stages while I wait for my beans to arrive from the 'tude. I hope they arrive without the dreaded green tape from what I've read on other sites..lol. 
I will be growing organically in a small greenhouse hoping that this climate will be most suitable. Practically everyone I've met grows something here and I live about 15 miles from the most active volcano in the world, so I plan on doing some experimenting with using local soil and pre-mix to see what works best.


----------



## Hunter R. Martinson (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey fellow buds! Just joined and looking for a solid community to be apart of! Always looking for new knowledge in this wonderful field of cannabis. Hope to meet some awesome people and see some awesome bud! Cheers!


----------



## bigbudz0192 (Jun 15, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


what kind of fertilizer should i use? my plant has been going a couple weeks just on water and sunlight. shes still alive and producing leaves but im not sure what to use that would be safe to accelerate her growth.


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 16, 2014)

stikkichu said:


> Some of my crop! Chopped today!


Just beautiful thanks for posting and welcome!


----------



## G.a. (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello to all of you, just now joined to RIU, iv been read a lot stuff here, just now decided to sign up, and i just have my first thread, hope you guys will can help me, and so vice versa

peace,,


----------



## FatBeardedGrower (Jun 16, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello Rollitup Community, I am new here. I'm a medical patient in Southern California. I plan on starting a personal grow after the summer. I have read a lot but I am looking for some peer feedback on common problems people may have had in my area, best methods for small area, and maybe some inside info on good grow suppliers, where to genetics etc. Talk to y'all later, I gotta go rollitup.


----------



## dyllian (Jun 16, 2014)

hey guys i am new here , having some issues it won't let me create a journal , wanting to get some help as I've bought a tent and have 100 cfm exhaust a wing reflector and a dr 60 tent a 62 cfm intake and my rooms hot in the summer to begin with , I'm growing autos and don't really have money for more supplies , will this be okay ? I'm growing kalashnikovas auto , super critical auto and chronic ryder autos


----------



## savali (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey im new to the forum haven't grown in about 6 years but im doing my first
Medical grow i will be growin. ..Sfv og kush...ReCon..Headband...Pineapple fields and girl scout cookies wish me luck


----------



## canabisconsumerprotection (Jun 17, 2014)

This peace of shitt is getting the hammer cannabisseedsforsale.co.uk and will be posted on every site that will allow me. And when I'm threw putting together my review board this bastard is going to the top of the list of scam sites. They want reshipp nor file a claim with Royal Mail that said it had $34.00 insurance on the package, even though the package was $96.97. On there site it said, if you buy a certain ammount shipping is free, I bought over that ammount, cannabisseedsforsale.co.uk sent me an email saying they shipped my orderd and it will take 5 to 10 business days, that was on may 3. I emailed them and they said sorry we done our part you have to take it up with Royal Mail and were not sending you another order or refunding you, we cant afford to were just a small company. They emailed me a shipping receipt that had no reference to my order, name or address. they dug one out of the trash that had the right date on it. They must be working out of broom closet there server activity is 30 hits a day, my facebook gets 10x that. Needless to say I have a charge back dispute,I'm faxing all the paper work right now to master card, they think their going to screw me they got another thing coming. But I'm glad that's what this is all about, weeding out the bad from the good, I'm willing to lose hundreds if necessary to reveal these scum bag sites, already lost $750 on ten other orders why stop now. Never believe any blogs are review boards. These scum bags cannabisseedsforsale.co.uk has a good rating, but the few they have screwed picked the free shipping and were in the US, UK residents that picked the free shipping got theirs with in 10 days'. If a company offers free shipping they better stand by it or don't offer it bottom line. Your credit card payment will go to american base company*"KellysOrganicSeeds not cannabisseedsforsale.co.uk. Here is my proof, ill keep yall informed* on the next scum bag company that reveals its ugly head out of the eight orders I have left.

[email protected]
To Me
May 3
Thank you for your order, we will process this as soon as payment is clear.

If you have paid by card using Worldpay *your transaction will show on your bank statement as "KellysOrganicSeeds"* and you will receive a confirmation email shortly from Worldpay.

If you tried to pay using Worldpay and your transaction was "DECLINED" you might need to contact your bank to approve international transactions - the company "KellysOrganicSeeds" is registered in the UK and sells fruit/vegetable seeds and hamper gift baskets so when you speak to your bank simply say you are ordering a gift hamper from "KellysOrganicSeeds" and give them the value of your order - they will then lift the ban on international transactions and you should then be able to complete your order online (see below link). 

If you want to complete your order or use an alternative payment method like *Bank Transfer please copy and paste this link into your browser:http://www.cannabisseedsforsale.com/makeapayment.aspx 

Our FREE SEEDS are automatically added to your order when we package and dispatch your order. You will receive an "Order Dispatched" email confirming your order has been shipped as soon as it leaves the building. We try to process all orders within 3 business days, if we are unable to do this you will receive an email form our customer service manager
Your Order:
Order no:*CO-041072
*Stealth*Yes
*Extra Stealth*No
*NoCodeQuantityCategory£ Price:USD Priceroduct optionProduct codeSpec. offer*
18502151KC Brains£10.99$ 18.54KC45 (Regular 10 Seeds)KC45No
28502071KC Brains£10.99$ 18.54KC33 (Regular 10 Seeds)KC33No
38501831KC Brains£10.99$ 18.54Leda Uno (Regular 10 Seeds)KC11No
48501811KC Brains£10.99$ 18.54Haze Special (Regular 10 Seeds)KC08No
58490621Dr Underground£10.99$ 18.54King Kong (Feminised 2 Seeds)DRU203FNo
*Delivery:*Airmail- FREE
*Total:*£54.95
*Name:*
*Shipping address:*
*Add to newsletter:*Yes
If you have any special requirements please contact us and we will be able to discuss your order further.
*Kind Regards
Gemma Sutton
Customer Service Manager

Orders
To Me
May 7
Your parcel left the building today, Wednesday 7th May 2014 – your order is now complete and on its way.



Method: Sent via International Airmail (this will NOT require a signature upon delivery)

Estimated time of arrival: 5 - 10 working days

Your Free Seeds: DNA Genetics - Chocolope (Feminised Seeds)





We hope you are happy with the service so far and would appreciated any feedback once your seeds arrive.



Kind Regards

Gemma Sutton

Customer Service Manager

Me
To Orders
May 30
I've been patient, already knowing your shipping/delivery is the slowest out of all the seed distributors that I placed orders with. Six that offerd free shipping with a minimum order has already arrived most arrived within 12 days only one took 15 days. The seven other orderds I paid for their cheapest shipping and got my orderds within 10 day's, four out of that seven I got within 4 days and two of these orders I messed up on and had to reorder and they both have arrived and these reorders were placed two weeks after I place my order with your company all 13 of these companies are located in the UK. I owned a packmail for years before selling it to UPS, I forgot more about shipping than the postal general ever new. 98% of mail coming out of UK or Canada that don't arrive within 21 working days usually lost or stolen and not customs. If you mailed this May the 7th that would make it 24 days in a few more hours, figure in two one day holiday's and
sundays that makes 19 working days, all Royal Mail going out of the country to the US can be traced, doesn't matter what type of sevice you pick, if package doesn't arrive in a few more day's, eighter find out what happend, send my order again, or refund, if don't hear from in two day's, ill call my bank and have them do a charge back, but I will give it a few more days, cause with my experience with shipping when it takes over 21 day's even coming from another planet something went wrong.

Orders
To Me

May 31
Thank you for your email, your order was dispatched within 3 working days as our website clearly states, you agreed to our terms and conditions when you checkout - I'm sorry if we are not as fast as the other sites you used but we are a small company trying to offer a large range of fresh stock, not everything is kept in house.

I appreciate your patients but it is not us you are waiting for the postal service has your parcel and are delivering it NOT us, we complete and shipped your order.

I have attached proof of postage and please feel free to contact Royal Mail to see if you can "track" a standard Airmail parcel.

Also with all your experience you must know some orders are delayed or even lost in this "perfect postal system"

You can register a lost item after 25 working days (11th June 2014) from the date we shipped your order.

Unfortunately we cannot re-ship or claim for lost Airmail items. You can contact Royal Mail directly to claim for a lost Airmail item > http://www.royalmail.com/personal/help-and-support/claims-process-for-international-items 

If your order was tracked we could have reshipped your order after the above date as we can claim a lost item and re-ship for Tracked orders. If you’d like to re-order I can give you a code to give you FREE Tracked Mail meaning your next order will be guaranteed.

Sorry I can’t be of more help, once your order has been shipped and is in the hands of the postal system.

I HOPE YOUR ORDER IS JUST DELAYED SOMEWHERE AND THAT YOU RECEIVE IT SOON.

Kind Regards

Gemma Sutton
Customer Service Manager





Orders
To Me
Jun 16 at 12:24 PM
What review board? 
We have a very good success rate. I'm sorry that your order failed to arrive but it was shipped after a bank holiday which can cause delays in arrival. 
I've sent proof of postage to confirm we shipped your order so I don't understand why you are blaming us as it's the postal system that has failed you. 
We offer a guaranteed shipping method (which no other seed company offer) and you still opted for Airmail which is not guaranteed as we have no way to track. You ticked agree to shipping policy when you checked out so you must know this. 
We are a small genuine company and re sending seeds that we cannot track leaves us open to abuse. No other company would reship seeds! I'm sorry but we just can't unless it's a tracked order. Anyone can say it didn't arrive when they did. 
Also before this job I worked for Barclaycard chargebacks department and under both Visa and MasterCard rules you are not entitled to a refund as your order was shipped (we can provide proof) and you agreed to terms and conditions before you checked out. 
Royal Mail are the people who failed you or maybe a small chance customs seized your parcel? 
Kind Regards
Gemma Sutton
Customer Service Manager
*


----------



## jackvanimpe (Jun 17, 2014)

hi, got a samsara flash Babylon auto and a stout little indica bagseed going on. Both in ffof/perlite 50/50 under led and lovin it. Will start a grow journal on the next cycle add these are already 3/4 way through veg. Anyone with any experience with flash Babylon feel free to offer up any advice it's my first run with one. Thanks, shred to your dead


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hi Jane I was wondering if u can use the nemo oil as a drench in soil in if so how much a gallon


Definitely. Follow the label, but I use 2 Tblsp per Gallon.

JD

Nemo Williams: The Adventure Begins!


----------



## MothersLittleHelper (Jun 17, 2014)

I have recently joined up to make sure I can get advice when needed most. I stop growing 12 years ago but have recently been very interested in growing some really short busy auto's - not looking for an amazing yield and was kinda put of with the fact I can't clone but turns out the excitement of growing has never left my bones and I'm delighted to be able to share my progress with folks (no internet back in the day, mainly weed world and the cannabis bible for reference). 

I have never grown this way before and 20 days in - I'm buzzing

I was forever reading about small stealth spaces and always found it hard to imagine a full budding plant fitting inside - I was wrong! I have ripped out a PC box (biggest I could find ) - Studied up on my Cfls and I'm a go go 

I started a thread looking for advice on nutrients when but I was just panicking - They are in a good mix that should keep them going for a while. Certainly looks like they are happy to me... 

60 flowering days - Oh my days 

Lovely to meet you all and happy growing 


- always looking for thoughts and advice. It's not quite a grow journal but I am enjoying the site so might turn it into one.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-nute-or-not-to-nute.831817/

Camera is not the best but you get the idea


----------



## L4lucid (Jun 18, 2014)

It seems as though I came to the right topic to introduce myself haha 
Hello everybody


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jun 18, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Definitely. Follow the label, but I use 2 Tblsp per Gallon.
> 
> JD
> 
> Nemo Williams: The Adventure Begins!


Can u use nemo oil n flowering


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Can u use nemo oil n flowering


Ha ha ha....Neem...not Nemo! 

That was the Captain!







Yes, you can use neem as a soil drench, but I would not past a couple weeks.

I do believe that it is taken up by the plants.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## erocklikewhoa (Jun 19, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I'm new to rollitup! Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Dank Roach (Jun 19, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.




Brand new member to "Roll it up" here. Nice to meet everybody. I'm wanting to take a stab at my first grow and after taking a look around the web I've decided that RIU seems to be the place that is able to offer me my best information to support my cause. I'm looking forward to future things.

Roach


----------



## franatic (Jun 20, 2014)

I just want to say thanks to everyone for all the extremely useful tips and advice! Everyone posting seems to be helpful fellow growers! I've been growing for about a year now and I'm still learning, by researching and a little trial and error here and there! I'm happy to be here amongst my fellow farmers!


----------



## emerald haze (Jun 21, 2014)

These are my two girls they are about a week and half since switching to 12/12 and are budding nicely just a first time grow from some bag seed under a 250W HPS


----------



## Growan (Jun 22, 2014)

Dank Roach said:


> Brand new member to "Roll it up" here. Nice to meet everybody. I'm wanting to take a stab at my first grow and after taking a look around the web I've decided that RIU seems to be the place that is able to offer me my best information to support my cause. I'm looking forward to future things.
> 
> Roach


Welcome, welcome! It's a blast here, enjoy!


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jun 22, 2014)

OB1 said:


> I wish I had organic advice for you, but the only thing I've found that actually gets rid of mites is Hot Shot No Pest Strips. You don't have to use them for long - put them in a plastic bag after a couple of weeks so you don't breathe the fumes.
> 
> Now that I think about it, pyrenthins are organic and they work a bit better than Neem... but I'd hate to smoke the stuff. At least NoPestStrips do not get on the plant.


Hey marry i have Spider n I use nemo oil but I see u saying something about pest strip I been in flowering for 3weeks now n I was wondering if u have to add calmag to the water/nemo oil


----------



## Roids420 (Jun 22, 2014)

First time grower how do these look? Big enough to switch to 12/12 not a ton of space


----------



## son of jerome baker (Jun 23, 2014)

hey guys im new to the site, been living in louisiana for about 10 years and im sick and tired of this stress and or the idiots that call their product purple kush that have never seen or smoked it. so i am going to grow my own. the problem is that i dont know where to go for some feminised seeds, what kind should i get?(i live in a very tropical and humid climate)in other words summer is 9 months long here. and yes im a noob at this so i need all the help i can get


----------



## tallglassesofmilk (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey y'all! I've been reading here for a while and started a couple journals on other sites... Just seems there aren't many talkative people over there...

About 2 months ago I started some seeds... Seeds from the best I've smoked over 2 years. Some was tested at sc labs @ 32+ percent THC content. Strain is as far as I know and was told ... A dub (sour bubble x aliendog f1).
  
I only kept one other seed from a batch of amazing LA con with these seeds but sadly enough I don't believe it came thru. I'll be starting a journal here to hopefully get some feedback/advice. So far I've only found one dude willing to chat it up on GC and give me pretty detailed advice. Now all I'm looking for is anyone who has heard of this strain or had experience with it. 

Please come check out the journal and share some stuff about sour dubble or aliendog or just anything that may be useful. I am doing this to be able to have meds and wouldn't be able to afford them otherwise. Put my last couple $ into lights and all. I'm not getting kicked out for not paying rent or anything... Lol.... Just saying I would seriously benefit being able to not pay for flowers (at least not pay as much) and eventually help out others with gained knowledge. Got a whole group of friends that go to clinics ALL the time and donate way too much. I think its time for change.


----------



## LooneyJoe (Jun 23, 2014)

hey there every one names Josiah .
Started a grow back in late fall indoors using a flex tub with cfl lamps....I had around 11 seeds but messed around with them 2 much now being a noob 2 indoors and stoned,,,.Now,there remains 2 that i had vegged indoors for around 5 mnths.... yes that is a bit long i realize that... any way the 2 ;babes are in the ground one started to flower early but i think reverted back to veg state ..i been using coffee grounds for awhile than stepped up to some good plant nutes for what i can get ..The 2 plants are nice and bushy strong at this [point in time,..just hope they can thrive through a full harvest with no major issues...
Thanks all for reading my grow share for this year...any help advice or just cool peeps 2
chat with add me up and give me all the tips u can in the forum...i would love to get a better plug on some seeds next year and pull around 10 females doing them the same indoor starting ,method and in the ground around april Peace-0ut


----------



## Lyrical Sativa (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey everybody! I've been lurking on and off for awhile now. Decided to join the ranks after I jumped into my first small grow.


----------



## son of jerome baker (Jun 24, 2014)

waiting for my materials...


----------



## Frances420 (Jun 24, 2014)

im a begginer i have 6 plants one of which is flowering i think...three loped pistils literally blossomed im days. My father told me he use a home remedy back then of, egg shells and used ground coffee. my plant is only.four nodes high but yet it has three loped pistils. Is this a result of pre flowering or is it the pastasiusm from the egg shells or the nitro from the coffee .... help meee


----------



## danielm (Jun 25, 2014)

what's going on guys! the names daniel, first time grow in a 4x4 tent! 2 LA confidential, 2 GDP, 2, Jack Herrer, 2 Herojuana and 1 Pineapple Express.


----------



## Northwestern81 (Jun 25, 2014)

How you all doing? New to the site, a lot of great information and conversation going on.


----------



## trickyricky77 (Jun 26, 2014)

hi first timer here am in 12/12 do I have to continue have been about 2-3 weeks or can I just leave her outside in the greenhouse overnight.does she look healthy any advice or tips plz


----------



## Mr-green (Jun 27, 2014)

need help big time I got 8 cuttings it is my first grow so is my first lot of cut I have 4 that have rooted really well but now the fan leaves seem to go yellow first then crisp any ideas any1 much help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new here, and very new to internet blogs/ chat rooms/ etc. 

Live chat? I have no idea what that is or how to use it?

I tried it, and felt like I was talking to Morpheus, or more than likely just myself. It's also super wee when I read it on my eye pad, and I'm a little bit blind. 

Is it fun? I get bored a lot and need constant stimuli. But I also just really don't get it...hahah


----------



## jedi4049 (Jun 27, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello everyone!!!


----------



## hash bandicoot (Jun 28, 2014)

hey there everyone, new to growing im on my first grow i got some clones from a local dispensary they are about 3 weeks old now any recomendations on when i should start flowering? what it requires and any thing ill need?


----------



## Mr-green (Jun 29, 2014)

hash bandicoot said:


> hey there everyone, new to growing im on my first grow i got some clones from a local dispensary they are about 3 weeks old now any recomendations on when i should start flowering? what it requires and any thing ill need?
> View attachment 3190761


A lot of people veg for 4 weeks then flower for 8 up to really on when u want to flower


----------



## gkgkgkgk (Jul 2, 2014)

Which famous Make a hotel or restaurant what do you think? 
whether for food? 
for cooking? 
because the facility? 
or whether because of his service?


----------



## lil Johnny Potseed (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello all,
I have been doing a fair bit of reading here over the past 6 months or so, in preparation for my first ever grow. I did grow 1 seed 1 other time but it was a boy. I lived in an apt. at the time so I figured it was for the best and i should just wait till i have a house. Well, I just bought a house and all these new possibilities have now been made available to me. About a month ago, 5/29/14, I put 11 bag seeds in wet paper of which 8 made it to seedling. Now i have 1 confirmed girl, 1 confirmed male and 6 more that just don't want to let me see.

I have been wanting to post here since i started this grow but ran into issues trying to do it securely. I am a bit paranoid. I tried running through a web proxy, HMA, but ran into lots of issues including not being able to log in then not being able to post. So, to those that may have similar issues, I ended up downloading KProxy Agent aka Surf.exe and it made everything just work, no install needed. Even the pictures load  I am not really trying to advertise for them or anything but i just got this to work so i thought i would share.

Thanks for reading
~LJP


----------



## heavyset (Jul 3, 2014)

This is by far the best grow forum that I have seen online.
I am prepping for my second grow. The homemade box that I use is already set, just waiting on my seeds to germinate so that I can put them in soil. I use all methods but this time I choose all water method, and my babies all sunk just waiting on the tap roots to show


----------



## heavyset (Jul 3, 2014)

I am a bag seed bandit I bought some afghani #1 seeds online once paid a boatload and got all males bummer huh. Over the years I have collected around half a million bagseeds from the strains I smoke so ill probably never buy beans again. Anyways I also enjoy the element of surprise just the thought of unknown strains excite me.


----------



## Nostrum (Jul 5, 2014)

Been lurking hear awhile med patient from WA doing first grow. 
Thanks
N


----------



## paleking32 (Jul 5, 2014)

New to the site, been an average smoker for about 3 1/2 years. Been dealing with an unfortunate dry period for about two months now, just waiting for that blessed hook-up to come around, optimistic.


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 7, 2014)

First post, check out my journal, looking for some tips 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/2000w-monster-size-lst-northern-lights-dwc-mix-of-hps-led.836693/

Yeh being sober sucks man, I'm in week 2 of a 6 week tolerance break.. won't have any bud till I crop. Then I don't think I'll be sober for a LONG time lol.


----------



## atkinstiresales.com (Jul 8, 2014)

Could any one out there be able to tell me if this is signs of male or female plant?


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 8, 2014)

Way too early to tell from that pic.


----------



## Rootsman718 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi I'm Jennifer I just bought an aerogarden led and so great seeds any tips ??


----------



## Rootsman718 (Jul 9, 2014)

Also how do I start a grow journal


----------



## Mr Wanting Dank (Jul 9, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



Can someone inbox me on how to create my own post i keeps saying i dont have permission to do anything thanks


----------



## Qroniq (Jul 11, 2014)

Glad I found RIU, seems to be chock full of lots of great info here. I'm looking into building an LED grow room. Thanks for the site!


----------



## atkinstiresales.com (Jul 13, 2014)

So here is a up date from last post, there is some spotting going on it the back two leafs. What could this be?


----------



## sir-smoke-alot (Jul 14, 2014)

I couldn't find a good section to post this in so i've winged it and gone with this one...

What is people's opintions on looking at your lights? due to the current circumtances I have to look from a birds eye veiw through my lights and onto the plants. Im running 2* 34watt CFL'S 6700k Vegging. When ever I close up my box I get a real patchy vision that is pretty trippy honestly but it can't be good for my eye's. Basically Im wondering if I should bother to put a pair of sunnys near by? 


Thanks - Stay high


----------



## johnnorm2 (Jul 15, 2014)

hi guys i am happy to be here with you all. I have got 8 plants on the go at the moment and hope to share my grow and share other aswell. I will see you around and look forward to getting to know you all

john


----------



## MD to NC (Jul 15, 2014)

Whats up everybody. Just joined and looking forward to starting a journal for my first grow so you can give me some 411. 2 easy ryders, 6x26w cfl, ffof, germing now!


----------



## PurpleMegz (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys, a total noob here. Looking forward to some great tips from the community members


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 17, 2014)

View attachment 3205784 Hello all...I haven't been around for awhile. I'm currently starting a legal medical grow I put 9 beans in germ tray 4:00am yesterday. Happy to see so many people growing, Overgrow 2014 in effect! View attachment 3205784


----------



## UncleBorris (Jul 17, 2014)

hello everyone


----------



## HighNickin420 (Jul 18, 2014)

What's Happening everybody? New Patient/Grower here looking for knowledge and good converstations with like minded brothers and sisters.


----------



## southernhood93 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not really new here. Used to be on a few years back & did a couple grows and extractions & some cakes. My question is, is there not a section for shrooms anymore? I'm a bit disappointed if there's not because I used to love these forums and they provided me with a lot of knowledge about cultivating shroomies.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2014)

I recommend both the Shroomery (activity and quality of info)
and Myko-Tek (quality of info and community)

I am a moderator at both, tho I need to check in...

JD


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 18, 2014)

Listen to Java dog...I'm using same sites for My "research". Looking for a pressure cooker on c.l. psilocybin works wonders for so many mental issues and a general feeling of a connection with everything and everyone. 3-6 month relief from cluster headaches, o.c.d, anxiety and depression. Better alternative to psychotropic meds.


----------



## WeekendSupervisor (Jul 19, 2014)

I enjoyed MMJ in California, but since moving east, I am left with no choice but to try to learn to cultivate. I thank you all for your help already in viewing the site, and reading about your grows, tips, and remedies. Looking forward to interacting with the site more as I go.
This youtube video is me in a nutshell.




Frozen McVegetable Cocks!


----------



## WeekendSupervisor (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is some of my research so far


----------



## southernhood93 (Jul 20, 2014)

I thank you for your hospitality good sir I have seen shroomery and will become a member once I get my spores in & plan on posting pics of progress And weekend, I did not know the benefits you are speaking of, I always thought I felt rather depressed for months after taking them, but then again I believe I had a very bad last experience since I took a bit more than I should & also being that I took them by myself, so it wasn't the greatest setting.


----------



## ajs86 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi, noob here. I have some autoflowers in seedling pots (i know its v. late) i need to transplant. Also have some older ones that i bodged a mix for (growing outside). I have
Coco 
Worm castings
Fish blood & bone
Epsom salts
Lime
Liquid seaweed extract
Biobizz grow, bloom, topmax, rootjuice
I also have access to a big pile of well composted leaves/grass clippings. The soil here is very alkaline so i don't think i should use it.

Please could anyone tell me a mix of these i can do. Or will it make much difference to get professional soil. This is so confusing!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2014)

There are great soil threads here....but no one may notice your question here.

Find the forum closest to your needs, and make a thread there. 

Good luck!

JD


----------



## bigfoe4x (Jul 20, 2014)

First off, Miracle grow is a no no, the best soil to use is Foxfarm and u can get it off of ebay. Secondly make sure you also get fpxfarm nutrients


----------



## ajs86 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for replying, i meant is it possible to make a fertile soil from what i already have, or do i need to get some bags of compost as well?


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 20, 2014)

You can make all kinds of mixes. If you want to get a little heavier check out subcool soil mix to get an idea. Using a basic soil/compost/perlite/a scoop of lime to regulate p.h. and with the ingredients you already have look into making your own teas, easily than it first looks, I think people get hesitant due to the 24-48 hour prep...well its just the process of bubbling air through the tea activating microbes and such making a living fertilizer. I don't know...I think it's like mimicking active decomposition creating nutrients easier for plant assimilation/ uptake. Don't take any of my information to the bank. I just started researching the organic biology associated with plants/macro/micro nutrients/soil breakdown. Keep it up, I look forward to seeing you're progress. Sorry to ramble..


----------



## bigfoe4x (Jul 20, 2014)

This sounds interesting. , I think I may try it myself.


----------



## smokeup1989 (Jul 22, 2014)

hey everyone.

im a first time grower and have been growing a plant now for about 3 weeks. the strain im growing is unknown so im not sure what to expect but i spose that is part of the fun. ill be looking at buying some seeds from a seedbank soon.

hope to chat to you all soon


----------



## stonified Sam (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello everybody. I'm new here. I'm a daily toker, and I want to get into growing my own weed. Thinking about going hydroponics, but not sure yet.


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 23, 2014)

hi everyone.. how do I become an established member so I can view more posts?

I looked at resources and there is a thread on how to become an established member..but I don't have enough permission to read it lolol

cheers


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 23, 2014)

May be the more active you are....comment on other people's threads/start your own thread....I couldn't start a journal until I got a "trophy" lol for my activities in other threads (comments/pics)...anyhow keep it up.


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 24, 2014)

cheers but im about to give up... ive posted silly spam "well done" comments all over the place as I cant really make any other comments as im a noob who hasn't started yet and have no advice to offer ...and that hasn't worked lol... don't really know what else to try ;(


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 24, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> hi everyone.. how do I become an established member so I can view more posts?
> 
> I looked at resources and there is a thread on how to become an established member..but I don't have enough permission to read it lolol
> 
> cheers


Start your own journal, do you have the ability to "like" things? Maybe if you upload a picture of what you're working on...or the room you're going to use

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 26, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Start your own journal, do you have the ability to "like" things? Maybe if you upload a picture of what you're working on...or the room you're going to use
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app



thanks for the tips...i must say i do feel like im spamming just to get a post count up though lol


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 26, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> thanks for the tips...i must say i do feel like im spamming just to get a post count up though lol


Hahaha follow me I reply back sub to my threads... Here's my old one..

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/545900/

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 26, 2014)

I had to start a journal before being able to start a thread

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mike lanza (Jul 26, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


whats going on im from suburbs of philly,pa beginer grower gonna start in a week or 2. i cope a lot of great exotic strains here in philly all day my fav super silver haze, jack herer,blueberry,blue dream cherry pie kush san fern kush, og kush on so on....so im learning more and more every day ,gonna be a great learning hobbie .cant wait till this becomes legal here in PA its great for patients that need this plant for benefits in there health.


----------



## Kellwood (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm brand new and I've got a question. I have a Chem dawg that is 3 weeks into flower and has not grown more than an inch vertically, buds are getting really thick and frosty but I expected some stretch. What's up?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 27, 2014)

Chemdog was indeed a stretch-rocket for me.

...but, honestly, a non-stretching pheno has some desirable traits too...I imagine
that you just got lucky, but I prefer to grow my plants in Veg rather than to have
to predict where the stretch will leave them. (tho some of this is always necessary)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Kellwood (Jul 27, 2014)

This plant was given to me when it was 32", I let it veg for a month and it didn't grow and inch it is an outdoor plant. It just kept getting bushier so I decided that I would put it into flower expecting it to shoot up like a rocket, but it just keeps getting fatter not taller. I am on day 24, it seems like the stretch should have occurred already.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, by Day #24 it would have started, that is for sure...it it would
likely still be going, IMHO.

It seems to either have had it's clock skewed somehow, or to just
be genetically programmed to be different...a mutant. :0)

Good luck ---> in the grow forums! :0)
JD


----------



## Kellwood (Jul 27, 2014)

My buds are looking good, but I expected some stretch.


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 29, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> hi everyone.. how do I become an established member so I can view more posts?
> 
> I looked at resources and there is a thread on how to become an established member..but I don't have enough permission to read it lolol
> 
> cheers


You got 2 choices son, either earn you stripes by helping people on the forums OR become a social butterfly on toke and talk and earn you stripes talking shit.


----------



## PeaceTrees (Aug 2, 2014)

bigfoe4x said:


> This sounds interesting. , I think I may try it myself.


im hacked ban me or ill keep spamming hhuhuhuhuhahah


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 3, 2014)

Kellwood said:


> My buds are looking good, but I expected some stretch.


not bad man looks good so far keep it up


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome all new members just wanted to pop in and say this is really a great site, informative I've experienced nothing but good vibes! Look forward to your thoughts, pictures, comments, likes, grow journals, aches and pains and High's and lows. Have a Happy Day!


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 8, 2014)

Kellwood said:


> My buds are looking good, but I expected some stretch.


nice size so far yea man


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 8, 2014)

im gonna spark some blueberry in a sec anyone try this strain yet its from dj short mmm


----------



## sforza (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello all,

I used to grow, both indoors and outdoors, back in the eighties and really enjoyed it. Luckily, I never had any trouble, but when our daughter was around four years old my wife asked that I stop growing and smoking for the sake of our child. I did so, but I always liked both smoking pot and growing it. My little girl has grown up and moved on with her life, so now I am interested in getting back in the game, particularly as I am considering retiring in Arizona where medical marijuana is legal.

At this time I work in an industry where I am subject to random drug tests, including both piss tests and hair tests, so I am not able to smoke yet, although I did smoke just a little when I was sent up to Denver to work this Spring and I was able to buy some ganja over the counter, which was a remarkable experience.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 9, 2014)

sforza said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I used to grow, both indoors and outdoors, back in the eighties and really enjoyed it. Luckily, I never had any trouble, but when our daughter was around four years old my wife asked that I stop growing and smoking for the sake of our child. I did so, but I always liked both smoking pot and growing it. My little girl has grown up and moved on with her life, so now I am interested in getting back in the game, particularly as I am considering retiring in Arizona where medical marijuana is legal.
> 
> At this time I work in an industry where I am subject to random drug tests, including both piss tests and hair tests, so I am not able to smoke yet, although I did smoke just a little when I was sent up to Denver to work this Spring and I was able to buy some ganja over the counter, which was a remarkable experience.


so wondering what happened with the 40 acres you inherited...are you considering moving there?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey guys been have some heat probs wondering if experience d growers can give a guess how old my plant looks so I can figure out if I'm getting slow growth


----------



## Nick Christensen (Aug 9, 2014)

how high is it? but i would say 2-3 weeks


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 9, 2014)

Like 6 in or so


----------



## Nick Christensen (Aug 9, 2014)

Then my guess would be 2 weeks


----------



## sourhead1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey every one am happy to be apart of this community I been looking for this world for some time now and I made it home am a new grower with green thumb looking to learn more in more from all you guy. I'm in my 4 week of flowering some girl scout cookies She looking very great I must say pics will be up when she wakes up from sleep


----------



## Mandangleow (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello fellow RIU members. This is my first post here. I've been lurching for a few weeks now and I'm getting my first grow started tomorrow (hopefully), so I wanted to break the cherry and say hello. 

I read Jorge's Bible cover to cover and hundreds of forums, posts, and stickies. 

My grow room is an outdoor 7' x 7' old school greenhouse that I've insulated with foam board and brought up to "indoor" growing standards. 

I won't run on and on about my new "project", but I'm excited to get my feet wet and hopefully contribute to the community.


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 11, 2014)

Found this thread wouldn't let me start a grow journal this is my first grow and I have 16 23 watt cfls and one 55 watt cfl 2nd week flowering should this be enough to get me through flowering oh yeah I have six plants I'm hoping to get at least two fems bag seeds didn't want to get bank seeds since this is my first time and the lights were exps. enough closet grow advice I would put up pics if I can figure it out tech challenged




***I don't know anything about growing marijuana knur do I give advice this is all a joke to me im to stupid ******​


----------



## dankonfire357 (Aug 11, 2014)

Whats up guys??
Im new around here. Would like to link up with some fellow stoners


----------



## Javadog (Aug 11, 2014)

Your excellent taste in avatar augers well.

JD


----------



## WeekendSupervisor (Aug 13, 2014)

Some of my first flowers (ever) are starting to pop up! Nice smells are keeping me happy all the time now!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 14, 2014)

sforza said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I used to grow, both indoors and outdoors, back in the eighties and really enjoyed it. Luckily, I never had any trouble, but when our daughter was around four years old my wife asked that I stop growing and smoking for the sake of our child. I did so, but I always liked both smoking pot and growing it. My little girl has grown up and moved on with her life, so now I am interested in getting back in the game, particularly as I am considering retiring in Arizona where medical marijuana is legal.
> 
> At this time I work in an industry where I am subject to random drug tests, including both piss tests and hair tests, so I am not able to smoke yet, although I did smoke just a little when I was sent up to Denver to work this Spring and I was able to buy some ganja over the counter, which was a remarkable experience.


well welcome back may the farce be strong with you


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 14, 2014)

WeekendSupervisor said:


> Some of my first flowers (ever) are starting to pop up! Nice smells are keeping me happy all the time now!View attachment 3227929


was wondering if that was bag seed or bout sativa strand


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 14, 2014)

WeekendSupervisor said:


> Some of my first flowers (ever) are starting to pop up! Nice smells are keeping me happy all the time now!View attachment 3227929


how long did it take you to get first pistols ive been waiting week and a half did a week of pre flowering nothing showed now im waiting


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 14, 2014)

this is my second time at it my first fake grow been in flower now for two weeks on Sunday no signs of sexing I did a 14/10 to try and sex them and than went 24no lite than now on a 12/12 ff soil and nutes once a week I have 16 23watters 13 2700 and 3 3500 and one 55 watter in middle any thoughts tied down and bent and topped these fuckers I think one is showing signs of female these are bag seeds didn't want to spend just in case


----------



## mozarttea (Aug 14, 2014)

good morning everyone! i can't remember how to start a new thread so i thought maybe i could get some help from here. i have some DNA genetics tangie growing and some TGA sub cool pennywise. all were germinated june 28th and were all transplanted to happy frog potting soil with a fluorescent light 25w. they began to stretch to about 3in and so i transplanted them on August 7th to a bigger room with 4 gallon pots and a 400w MH light. The lights are on 18/6. Two fans are circulating air, the humidity reads about 50-60% during the day and the temperature is in between 24-28C (75.2-86F) I attached pictures here because two of the tangie are growing strangely as well as one of the pennywise. The have almost a lighter green around the outside of the leaves and the inside is darker green. The tangies are curling a lot and in general they don't look as happy was they could! The first two pics are of one tangie, second two pics of the second tagnie, and the last pic is of the pennywise! Any help would be much appreciated as I have zero idea why these young ladies would be growing strangely as if they had a deficiency or something. PLEASE LET ME KNOW YOUR OPINION, thanks everybody for your time!


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 14, 2014)

what are you growing in fox farm?


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 14, 2014)

mozarttea said:


> good morning everyone! i can't remember how to start a new thread so i thought maybe i could get some help from here. i have some DNA genetics tangie growing and some TGA sub cool pennywise. all were germinated june 28th and were all transplanted to happy frog potting soil with a fluorescent light 25w. they began to stretch to about 3in and so i transplanted them on August 7th to a bigger room with 4 gallon pots and a 400w MH light. The lights are on 18/6. Two fans are circulating air, the humidity reads about 50-60% during the day and the temperature is in between 24-28C (75.2-86F) I attached pictures here because two of the tangie are growing strangely as well as one of the pennywise. The have almost a lighter green around the outside of the leaves and the inside is darker green. The tangies are curling a lot and in general they don't look as happy was they could! The first two pics are of one tangie, second two pics of the second tagnie, and the last pic is of the pennywise! Any help would be much appreciated as I have zero idea why these young ladies would be growing strangely as if they had a deficiency or something. PLEASE LET ME KNOW YOUR OPINION, thanks everybody for your time!View attachment 3228835
> View attachment 3228836View attachment 3228837 View attachment 3228838 View attachment 3228839


[iframe name="google_ads_iframe_/4441528/rollitup_footer_0" width="728" height="90" id="google_ads_iframe_/4441528/rollitup_footer_0" src="javascript:"[/iframe]


*rancidbodiesNew Member *
*New*
what are you growing in fox farm?


----------



## mozarttea (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm using happy frog potting soil


----------



## WeekendSupervisor (Aug 14, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> how long did it take you to get first pistols ive been waiting week and a half did a week of pre flowering nothing showed now im waiting


I'm in pots outdoors, so natural season is causing my flowering. Sorry can't help you there. This is bagseed, but was from awesome Sour Diesel. The plant is bushy and had shorter/fatter leaves, but new growth around the flowers look very slender and sativa-like.


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 14, 2014)

WeekendSupervisor said:


> I'm in pots outdoors, so natural season is causing my flowering. Sorry can't help you there. This is bagseed, but was from awesome Sour Diesel. The plant is bushy and had shorter/fatter leaves, but new growth around the flowers look very slender and sativa-like.
> View attachment 3229066


yeah that looks really good man this is my first when mine spit white ill def put up some feed thanks for the reply brother


----------



## WeekendSupervisor (Aug 24, 2014)

Yumm! Loupe plus the crappy phone cam aren't that bad.


----------



## ralter50 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey good morning good afternoon good evening.


----------



## WeekendSupervisor (Aug 25, 2014)

Greetings friend.


----------



## ralter50 (Aug 26, 2014)

Greetings friends


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 26, 2014)

is it proper to switch your plants to flower when they are only like 8in tall or what im confused I see a lot of that would that still be considered a seedling?


----------



## ralter50 (Aug 26, 2014)

I've read of such being done with clones, which was for sexing


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 26, 2014)

If you are working with clones then you already know the sex. Most strains can go straight to 12/12 from clone or seed, the clones will start to flower sooner than a seed start.


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 26, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> I've read of such being done with clones, which was for sexing


Yeah I understand that as well i was connected to a post were a guy was witching his plants to flower and they were only like 5-6 inches was just curious


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 26, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> Yeah I understand that as well i was connected to a post were a guy was witching his plants to flower and they were only like 5-6 inches was just curious


cause I flowered at about 18 in was wondering if that was to long


----------



## ralter50 (Aug 26, 2014)

I hear you, not sure.


----------



## Melytra (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie (both to growing and to smoking) but I'm eager to learn and experiment.  I have a degenerative genetic disorder that causes chronic debilitating pain, neurological problems, and lots of other stuff. I have lived in two states now where cannabis is legal medicinally, but due to employment restrictions I was never able to partake. I am now on disability for my worsening condition and will be partnering with an experienced grower to figure out what will work for us. I am excited to reap the benefits and *hopefully* get off some of the numerous, nasty medications I have to take every day. Thanks in advance for great advice and support!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2014)

@Melytra good luck with your new grow. hopefully cannabis can help you get some of the relief you are seeking.


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 28, 2014)

Fourth week of 12/12


----------



## rancidbodies (Aug 28, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> Fourth week of 12/12


----------



## ralter50 (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome, much effort towards your needs Melytra.


----------



## DiRTYB0i (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello everyone I'm an aspiring grower from fla new to growing and fairly new to forums as well. I've been devouring any and all info I can get my hands on about mj growing, I've finally finished my setup and I think im ready to give it a go!! In my city they call high grade mj "crip" or "crippy" it costs $15 a gram 
A lot of times it's not even pungent often it's premature or something and doesn't even get you a buzz. I want the real stuff some super frosty nugs haven't seen any weed with frosty nugs in over a yr around these parts So what I'm hoping for is some OG/veteran growers to point me toward some fairly easy to grow frosty strains from reputable 
breeders or better yet if anyone has any beans they are willing to send me
(Wishful thinking I know ) also I was hoping to get some "mentors" or something like that who could give me tips and advice in case I run into any issues. Thank you guys for any advice, my apologies if I'm asking stupid questions that have already been posted (new to forums) and for all the grammar nazis sorry for my horrible grammar I know I suck.


----------



## DiRTYB0i (Aug 29, 2014)

I really want to add some great genetics to my garden right from the start...I was looking at skywalker kush from reserva privada ( all feedback always welcome) Like I said earlier I'm
aiming to grow super frosty
dank nugs with validated lineage. Example if I'm growing some OG kush in my garden I don't want there to be any doubts in my mind that it is authentic gear. So if any pros on here have certain gear they would like to plug/validate I would love to hear y'all's thoughts and suggestions. Any links provided to similar discussions will be much appreciated. I wanna smoke like them boys in cali


----------



## ralter50 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello DB,
At best for now read up and on.


----------



## Melytra (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who sent good wishes my way  I wish all of you great success in your efforts as well! Here's to therapeutic benefit ... from the growing and the using.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

DiRTYB0i said:


> I really want to add some great genetics to my garden right from the start...I was looking at skywalker kush from reserva privada ( all feedback always welcome) Like I said earlier I'm
> aiming to grow super frosty
> dank nugs with validated lineage. Example if I'm growing some OG kush in my garden I don't want there to be any doubts in my mind that it is authentic gear. So if any pros on here have certain gear they would like to plug/validate I would love to hear y'all's thoughts and suggestions. Any links provided to similar discussions will be much appreciated. I wanna smoke like them boys in cali


Start with research, know the strain you want to grow, inside or outdoors, lighting,
feminized or regular, what size container? what nutes to use, feeding requirements,
what the plants sensitivity's are? all things you should know before you start.
Sometimes it's better to get a grow of bagseed in just to learn with, seeds can be
expensive.
Last but not least use a reputable seed site if you spend some time reading the
threads in RIU you will find mention of many good seed co's.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 3, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Start with research, know the strain you want to grow, inside or outdoors, lighting,
> feminized or regular, what size container? what nutes to use, feeding requirements,
> what the plants sensitivity's are? all things you should know before you start.
> Sometimes it's better to get a grow of bagseed in just to learn with, seeds can be
> ...


Thanks for the advice om60 !


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

Stay with us, we'll get you through it.
Keep it green and growing.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 3, 2014)

I plan to.
Started my first grow since 88 over the weekend of two Willie N beans which pop less then 8hrs after soaking. Place them in seeding mix in 3 1/2 biodegrade pots, the seedlings came up this morning. I have a four shelf green house with a ploy clear cover which I covered with panda film and to start I'm using* 14 Watt Advance Spectrum Dual Band LED Grow Light Panel.*


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 3, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> I plan to.
> Started my first grow since 88 over the weekend of two Willie N beans which pop less then 8hrs after soaking. Place them in seeding mix in 3 1/2 biodegrade pots, the seedlings came up this morning. I have a four shelf green house with a ploy clear cover which I covered with panda film and to start I'm using* 14 Watt Advance Spectrum Dual Band LED Grow Light Panel.*


any pics of yur set up


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 3, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> any pics of yur set up


Will post some picks soon as I take some.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

Keep us posted.
Keep it green and growing.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 3, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Keep us posted.
> Keep it green and growing.


Thanks.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been in love with growing for about 15 years now, I'm sure most of you feel the same way. 
My current setup is:
Secret jardin L90 with 2 small 1x2 veg chambers on one side and 1 2x2x4.5 flowering chamber on the other side.
Flowering side has a 150hps
Veg room 1 (vr1) my cloning/seedling room has a 23w cfl inches from the tops
Veg room 2 (vr2) has 96 total watts pumping out 10,000 lumens of t5 goodness, under it I keep one big plant loving life till I harvest the one on the flowering side. It's not exactly a perpetual garden but as soon as one comes out the other goes in.
I have a PC fan controller with 4 120mm 90cfm fans and 2 80mm fans for exhaust/intake as well as 3 5"-6" clip fans for circulation. 
Currently have SVF OG Kush on both sides with 3 purple Moroccan X Ron Burgundy seedlings that are 3 days old from seed. 
I'm using roots organic soil in 3 gallon smart pots and feeding with age old, some of general organics line like biobud and CaMg+, thrive alive green, and some roots HP2 for a little guano action. I've also got plenty of pics if anyone wants to see em


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 4, 2014)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hello everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been in love with growing for about 15 years now, I'm sure most of you feel the same way.
> My current setup is:
> Secret jardin L90 with 2 small 1x2 veg chambers on one side and 1 2x2x4.5 flowering chamber on the other side.
> Flowering side has a 150hps
> ...


SHARING IS CARING


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2014)

This is from about a week ago, right before I started to flush.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2014)

This is from last night. I raised the light just for the pic and used a polarized 3D lens


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2014)

A few more pics. Top half of my tent all nice and tidy and then bottom half with the girls loving it. A pic of what my trichomes looked like yesterday and then some random shots


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 4, 2014)

Gary Goodson said:


> A few more pics. Top half of my tent all nice and tidy and then bottom half with the girls loving it. A pic of what my trichomes looked like yesterday and then some random shots View attachment 3246517 View attachment 3246516 View attachment 3246515 View attachment 3246514 View attachment 3246511


SO YOU START FLOWERING AT ABOUT 6 INCH OR WHAT THATS WERE I TINK I WENT WRONG WAITING TO LONG TO FLOWER NICE LOOKING CROP BRO


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> SO YOU START FLOWERING AT ABOUT 6 INCH OR WHAT THATS WERE I TINK I WENT WRONG WAITING TO LONG TO FLOWER NICE LOOKING CROP BRO


Thanks man,
If you look at the first pic I posted, that is actually one big plant that got vegged for almost 2 months but I topped it once and then super cropped her. You can also see that I have 3 plants in my flowering room. Now I did flower them when they were really short 6-8 inches but only for the sake of canopy management. They would've been fighting each other for light or I would've had to get boxes or buckets to even the canopy out and I don't like have my girls sitting on upside down buckets(they've fell before)


----------



## Socalrob (Sep 4, 2014)

DiRTYB0i said:


> I really want to add some great genetics to my garden right from the start...I was looking at skywalker kush from reserva privada ( all feedback always welcome) Like I said earlier I'm
> aiming to grow super frosty
> dank nugs with validated lineage. Example if I'm growing some OG kush in my garden I don't want there to be any doubts in my mind that it is authentic gear. So if any pros on here have certain gear they would like to plug/validate I would love to hear y'all's thoughts and suggestions. Any links provided to similar discussions will be much appreciated. I wanna smoke like them boys in cali


Welcome grower, I'm a new indoor led tent grower with past outdoor experience only. As a first trial run I bought Snow White from nirvana on sale for 29.00 and it was well worth it. I cured it for over a month before I shared it and friends really liked it. Surprised me how good it turned out. I'm about to run barneys farm LSD and liberty haze. In October I'll be going to the L.A. Kush cup and hopefully picking up some tga genetics, 9 pound hammer or timewreck. Good luck with your growing and stay safe.


----------



## MD420skip (Sep 5, 2014)

Help! Is this a male?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 5, 2014)

MD420skip said:


> Help! Is this a male?


Yes sir that is 100% male
Nice pic btw, good image quality.
This should help you out


----------



## MD420skip (Sep 5, 2014)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yes sir that is 100% male
> Nice pic btw, good image quality.


Thank you. I am a first time grower. Started with 3 plants and all are male.
Now I have to start over...


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 5, 2014)

MD420skip said:


> Help! Is this a male?


NUTS BOUT AS BIG AS MINE SO I WOULD SAY ALL MALE


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 5, 2014)

Now I have to start over...[/QUOTE]


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 5, 2014)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hello everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been in love with growing for about 15 years now, I'm sure most of you feel the same way.
> My current setup is:
> Secret jardin L90 with 2 small 1x2 veg chambers on one side and 1 2x2x4.5 flowering chamber on the other side.
> Flowering side has a 150hps
> ...


Welcome, your set up sounds great.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 5, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> any pics of yur set up


Whatup growers.
Heres afew pics of my set up


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 5, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Whatup growers.
> Heres afew pics of my set upView attachment 3247338 View attachment 3247339 View attachment 3247340


Are yo growing on the top shelf only> def gotta take shelves out unless using more lights different chambers? light adjuster to high for any bottom growth I belive but could be modified t do some damage good start


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 5, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Whatup growers.
> Heres afew pics of my set upView attachment 3247338 View attachment 3247339 View attachment 3247340


them plants look a lil strechy bro and wet


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 5, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Whatup growers.
> Heres afew pics of my set upView attachment 3247338 View attachment 3247339 View attachment 3247340


you could actually use the bottom shelf to scrog bro if you hook that up right should be a nice


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 6, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> them plants look a lil strechy bro and wet


Yeah, had sprayed them before I took the pic. Those saps are very stretchy, there a test run, but I'm going to try to grow them to there fullest. I got 4 100w cfls at 6500 k with 1600 l each, but re thinking those bulbs for true grow cfls. Thinking of adding uva & uvb cfls for desert and tropical effect through the winter months to add to the spectrum. I have PC fans I'm hooking up to AC power for air flow and I do have a old school temp and humidity indicator . I thought about the scrog use when I look over the shelf.
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 6, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Yeah, had sprayed them before I took the pic. Those saps are very stretchy, there a test run, but I'm going to try to grow them to there fullest. I got 4 100w cfls at 6500 k with 1600 l each, but re thinking those bulbs for true grow cfls. Thinking of adding uva & uvb cfls for desert and tropical effect through the winter months to add to the spectrum. I have PC fans I'm hooking up to AC power for air flow and I do have a old school temp and humidity indicator . I thought about the scrog use when I look over the shelf.
> Thanks for your thoughts.


YEAH I STSRTED WITH A COUPLE CFLS NOW IM RUNNING 16 23S AND 2 55 WATTERS AND WHEN DOING CFLS FOCUS ON TRU WATTS BUT GOOD LUCK HOMIE MAY THE FARCE BE WITH YOU


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 6, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> YEAH I STSRTED WITH A COUPLE CFLS NOW IM RUNNING 16 23S AND 2 55 WATTERS AND WHEN DOING CFLS FOCUS ON TRU WATTS BUT GOOD LUCK HOMIE MAY THE FARCE BE WITH YOU


TWO PLANTS


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 6, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> YEAH I STSRTED WITH A COUPLE CFLS NOW IM RUNNING 16 23S AND 2 55 WATTERS AND WHEN DOING CFLS FOCUS ON TRU WATTS BUT GOOD LUCK HOMIE MAY THE FARCE BE WITH YOU


Thanks.
Read a CFL lighting tutorial from 420 mag dated 09 which is great info for small tent grow. The 4 100watt cfl bulbs I have true watt equal to 23 watts each of use I'm going to mix the cool white and warm white. My sealed greenhouse is a rough 25sq which I can take out the shelf's as needed for grow height. 
Peace


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 6, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> TWO PLANTS


Two for now for me, not sure of there sex even though the beans look fem. I got 10c Willie N and 10c Cheeze cannabis seeds usa, hooked with herbie for a 4c indoor fem mix, 4c lemon kush fem, 2c skunk, and 1 super haze. I'm not try to waste anything however things happen.


----------



## DOJA IMP (Sep 6, 2014)

High my name is doja these r pics of my first grow please feel free to let me know what u think i recently fou.d grass hoppers any ideas


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm in week five of 12/12 some bag My opinion is cfls are not bad but I'm thinking led or his next run and Im thinking also on nutes Im thinking less is more for sure esp. On sativas but not feeling bad for the first real grow so Thanks to all I follow for insight and your old postings


----------



## Richard Wayne (Sep 7, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey my name is richard... New to this forum and growing! Super stoked to live learn and love with this venture... I have 28 plants in the first stages of flowering... I live in socal and it's been 100 everyday but the girls are thriving... I have used my knowledge of science and researching daily... I have a severe seizure disorder and this helps prolong my seizures it's great! So I can't work and take care of the ladies constantly... I planted may 10th so they just hit 4 months... I ha them on LED lights to extend growing season a bit it also pulled my clones out of flower when I got them.. Never buying clones again lol... I have fire OG Jack Herer white berry big bud OG dj shorts blueberry cataract kush and green crack... I started them on general hydroponics nutrients from the beginning but I just switched on vf-11 nutrients and they work great... I am also building a two story grow in our 6000 sqft shop... The grow will be 1000 sqft structure within.. It will be fully enclosed bottom floor for veg. Top floor for flower.. I will have wall to wall mirrors to reflect and make the space look bigger... I will tile it with the wood looking tile... All plants will be on a drip system and the rooms will be climate controlled with co2 tanks as well. The outer edge of the 24 hour room will contain mother plants and clones and seedlings... I will use the see of green method to harvest 4 times per year... Misters will top the plants and keep humidity high. But not too high... Across on the other side of the shop will be a one story 800sqft structure that will contain a beautiful kitchen FYI my friend is an architect and it will look clean and moder... the kitchen will be used for edibles... A huge table will be used for trimming and other things.. A lounge with a TV and smoking area will be there as well... A closet with all electrical components another room for storage And enclose climate controlled room with plants I am breeding... Keeping the breeding plants completely away from my other grow room... So yah I've been busy... Here are some pictures of my first outdoor grow! One cataract kush is over six feet tall from the ground... So glad science is on my side...  


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## Richard Wayne (Sep 7, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 8, 2014)

looking good bro but I would go with flat white before mirrors I think tin foil reflects more than mirrors but could be wrong gl with that set up sounds massive


----------



## 12golf (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello all! Newb here 58 years old, I think it would be cool to see what the age of everyone is. Are there more old farts than young bucks? One of the few things that is better with age is wisdom! that's all we have!


----------



## Richard Wayne (Sep 8, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> looking good bro but I would go with flat white before mirrors I think tin foil reflects more than mirrors but could be wrong gl with that set up sounds massive


Thanks man appreciate it.. I just know there is no reason I should mess up at growing...it is an exact science all you need is knowledge and we'll with the internet there is no excuse not to succeed... I know mirrors reflects more plus added bonus of no clostraphobia lol... I am taking this seriously have my friend who is quicksilvers head finance guy his wife who is a brokerage and real estate company for purchase of second grow sight and her dad a 40 year architect they are chefs as well so it's gonna be fun making food... I'm also getting a supercritical co2 extractor for oil...


----------



## Richard Wayne (Sep 8, 2014)

12golf said:


> Hello all! Newb here 58 years old, I think it would be cool to see what the age of everyone is. Are there more old farts than young bucks? One of the few things that is better with age is wisdom! that's all we have!


I'm 27 and this is my first grow THE BEGINNING OF THE REST OF MY LIFE!


----------



## 12golf (Sep 8, 2014)

Good to hear Rich, sounds like you have a good handle on it, and old saying is "You have to learn how to lose before you can learn how to win". I think if a person has the cahona's to try they will become successful in the end! Let us know how you get along.


----------



## Richard Wayne (Sep 8, 2014)

12golf said:


> Good to hear Rich, sounds like you have a good handle on it, and old saying is "You have to learn how to lose before you can learn how to win". I think if a person has the cahona's to try they will become successful in the end! Let us know how you get along.


I have learned lessons such as what the hell is wrong with my 4 week old plants... Over watering lol I was looking at viruses symptoms and everything but it was so simple... Next lesson was plant all in the ground the potted ones are as big as I'd like but if it gets too hot I Can at least move them into shade... I also learned how to prevent all variables of my plants dying prevention is key also being aware of the beginning signs. Next time I will pick just 2 strains. As of right now I will be harvesting for a month because of the varying flower period but it will keep me busy...Thx again for responding


----------



## 12golf (Sep 8, 2014)

Sounds like you have a good handle on it, by the time you get my age you'll be growing the one toke stuff. When I was your age we had a choice between Mexican, Columbian and hash oil, all were good! Didn't last very long but we had allot of it!


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 8, 2014)

Richard Wayne said:


> Thanks man appreciate it.. I just know there is no reason I should mess up at growing...it is an exact science all you need is knowledge and we'll with the internet there is no excuse not to succeed... I know mirrors reflects more plus added bonus of no clostraphobia lol... I am taking this seriously have my friend who is quicksilvers head finance guy his wife who is a brokerage and real estate company for purchase of second grow sight and her dad a 40 year architect they are chefs as well so it's gonna be fun making food... I'm also getting a supercritical co2 extractor for oil...


damn hope I can make it to that level one day but when it comes to funds there minimal but yeah when your shit s done it would be nice to see homie


----------



## 12golf (Sep 8, 2014)

No doubt, I'd love to come and have a time with ya, good luck!


----------



## 12golf (Sep 8, 2014)

Toke with ya you know I'm half brain dead hahaha.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 8, 2014)

DOJA IMP said:


> High my name is doja these r pics of my first grow please feel free to let me know what u think i recently fou.d grass hoppers any ideasView attachment 3248072View attachment 3248073 View attachment 3248074 View attachment 3248075 View attachment 3248076 View attachment 3248077 View attachment 3248078 View attachment 3248079


Welcome, and nice grow ! my two cents far as the hoppers is find them and remove them. I would pull those weeds unless your using them to blend in with your grow. They could take from the soil what your grow needs.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 8, 2014)

Richard Wayne said:


> View attachment 3248795 View attachment 3248793
> 
> Hey my name is richard... New to this forum and growing! Super stoked to live learn and love with this venture... I have 28 plants in the first stages of flowering... I live in socal and it's been 100 everyday but the girls are thriving... I have used my knowledge of science and researching daily... I have a severe seizure disorder and this helps prolong my seizures it's great! So I can't work and take care of the ladies constantly... I planted may 10th so they just hit 4 months... I ha them on LED lights to extend growing season a bit it also pulled my clones out of flower when I got them.. Never buying clones again lol... I have fire OG Jack Herer white berry big bud OG dj shorts blueberry cataract kush and green crack... I started them on general hydroponics nutrients from the beginning but I just switched on vf-11 nutrients and they work great... I am also building a two story grow in our 6000 sqft shop... The grow will be 1000 sqft structure within.. It will be fully enclosed bottom floor for veg. Top floor for flower.. I will have wall to wall mirrors to reflect and make the space look bigger... I will tile it with the wood looking tile... All plants will be on a drip system and the rooms will be climate controlled with co2 tanks as well. The outer edge of the 24 hour room will contain mother plants and clones and seedlings... I will use the see of green method to harvest 4 times per year... Misters will top the plants and keep humidity high. But not too high... Across on the other side of the shop will be a one story 800sqft structure that will contain a beautiful kitchen FYI my friend is an architect and it will look clean and moder... the kitchen will be used for edibles... A huge table will be used for trimming and other things.. A lounge with a TV and smoking area will be there as well... A closet with all electrical components another room for storage And enclose climate controlled room with plants I am breeding... Keeping the breeding plants completely away from my other grow room... So yah I've been busy... Here are some pictures of my first outdoor grow! One cataract kush is over six feet tall from the ground... So glad science is on my side...View attachment 3248766View attachment 3248767 View attachment 3248766 View attachment 3248766
> 
> View attachment 3248766 View attachment 3248767 View attachment 3248768


Welcome, nice grow!


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 8, 2014)

WattSaver said:


> If you are working with clones then you already know the sex. Most strains can go straight to 12/12 from clone or seed, the clones will start to flower sooner than a seed start.


Great info, and he was speaking of a fem plant. I was thinking of unknown seed sex and taking clones to force to flower to learn the sex.


----------



## ruderalis420 (Sep 9, 2014)

hello to all... new guy here. relatively new to growing. i had some reg seeds goin a few times, but never grew any to its full maturity yet. had to move, plus a bit nevous. but i finally got my first ever order of "good" seed from attitude seed bank. i ordered mostly autoflower strains. such as northern lights, auto cherry bomb, and auto acid. the freebies they sent are some amazing photoperiod strains, and all fem seeds. guess they were making up for the two shipments that were seized. but they finally got here. anyways. just wanted to properly introduce myself. cant wait to pop these babies . but i was gifted a clone of some thunder bud #1. shes lookin' awesome.prolly gonna switch to 12/12 to flower her starting this friday. one of my beans was lookin like i needed to pop it soon so its germin right now. not sure i want to grow it in 12/12 cause its an auto but i dont have room in my grow space for more than two MAYBE, might as well try it once but id rather do 18/6 light cycle. might build a new light and grow box and keep em seperated. anyways sorry bout the rambling. peace and love. and happy farming (~);]


----------



## tluv87 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi new to this but a fast learner. I got a couple of plants growing. I have them outside during the day then when I need to I use daylight bulbs. They are doing good so far but any suggestions for very healthy plants? Thanks for any help


----------



## Richard Wayne (Sep 9, 2014)

tluv87 said:


> Hi new to this but a fast learner. I got a couple of plants growing. I have them outside during the day then when I need to I use daylight bulbs. They are doing good so far but any suggestions for very healthy plants? Thanks for any help


Don't over water and make sure they are ph balanced you'll need to test water supply. find s good nutrient such as general hydroponics I use vf11 for all stages and it's great for hydroponics... Do tons of research Google is amazing... Look up cropping techniques and fimming it's all grower preference hope this helps


----------



## corey lahey (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi all, 
I've recently got back into buying seeds and should hopefully be growing again end of the month. I had to stop for two years, so i have not be paying any attention to what's been going on. Was really surprised when i went to log into my old account @ seed depot and discovered it gone, and everyone I was friends with at icmag has either left or been banned, it all made for some interesting reading though. 
Anyway, hopefully gonna make this place my home now and get chatting with all you seed junkies and see what I've missed out on.

thanks


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 9, 2014)

ruderalis420 said:


> hello to all... new guy here. relatively new to growing. i had some reg seeds goin a few times, but never grew any to its full maturity yet. had to move, plus a bit nevous. but i finally got my first ever order of "good" seed from attitude seed bank. i ordered mostly autoflower strains. such as northern lights, auto cherry bomb, and auto acid. the freebies they sent are some amazing photoperiod strains, and all fem seeds. guess they were making up for the two shipments that were seized. but they finally got here. anyways. just wanted to properly introduce myself. cant wait to pop these babies . but i was gifted a clone of some thunder bud #1. shes lookin' awesome.prolly gonna switch to 12/12 to flower her starting this friday. one of my beans was lookin like i needed to pop it soon so its germin right now. not sure i want to grow it in 12/12 cause its an auto but i dont have room in my grow space for more than two MAYBE, might as well try it once but id rather do 18/6 light cycle. might build a new light and grow box and keep em seperated. anyways sorry bout the rambling. peace and love. and happy farming (~);]


Welcome, sounds like your off to a great start !
Peace


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 9, 2014)

tluv87 said:


> Hi new to this but a fast learner. I got a couple of plants growing. I have them outside during the day then when I need to I use daylight bulbs. They are doing good so far but any suggestions for very healthy plants? Thanks for any help


Welcome.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 9, 2014)

corey lahey said:


> Hi all,
> I've recently got back into buying seeds and should hopefully be growing again end of the month. I had to stop for two years, so i have not be paying any attention to what's been going on. Was really surprised when i went to log into my old account @ seed depot and discovered it gone, and everyone I was friends with at icmag has either left or been banned, it all made for some interesting reading though.
> Anyway, hopefully gonna make this place my home now and get chatting with all you seed junkies and see what I've missed out on.
> 
> thanks


Welcome.


----------



## sabreman61 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome. I am looking forward to learning as much as I can.


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
Have a HUGE problem, and need lots of help to just dig myself out of this mistake of a purchase.
So..... I am a girl and have problems making purchases without thinking them through. Hence I now have a prefabricated grow closet.....

Really should have built, but now I am head first into growing and climbing my way out of a 3ftX2ftX20in. problem. I have 2 clones(Blue Dream) in 8x8 rockwool cubes, sitting in circular clear plastic runoff dishes.
I have a box of arm and hammer(not that it matters yet) and one of the lamest co2 boosters(i've seen yet). I have 2 CFLs both 850lumens, 14w=60w about 15in. away. with a fan and carbon filter hooked to the back. This particular model is called Grandma's secret garden 3. My temp is 76-78, pH is 5.8 and on a 16/8 light schedule. Will post pics as soon as I can get enough likes to start a journal. My step dad is n some pretty crumby health and this medication will be taking(hopefully) the financial burden off of me, him, and my younger brother who all medicate due to issues such as paralyzation, heart conditions, and bipolar. I don't think anyone lives forever. But with cannabis in our lives we have been able to live a bit happier and healthier. Hello grower community! I am eager to make your acquaintance! any likes or advice on how to improve yield or temps(if you did in fact google my growbox model) will be much apprecited. ps gh flora nutes 3.2.1 would like to know if it's possible to vertically incline netting in a box to scrog a sativa? if that is a clear ?


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

and starting on week 3 of veg, I want growth to speed up. co2 suggestions?


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mrs. Letitgrow said:


> Hey everyone,
> Have a HUGE problem, and need lots of help to just dig myself out of this mistake of a purchase.
> So..... I am a girl and have problems making purchases without thinking them through. Hence I now have a prefabricated grow closet.....
> 
> ...


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi C02 is pretty advanced it requires a lot of know how and usually a controller that can get expensive. Some things to help maximize yield is LST. I personally made a grid that I lower into the grow area and can yield quite a bit using a 600 HPS. In veg in such a small room I'd suggest running some T5 flouros and pulling the tops down and try to keep the plant as low as possible


----------



## ruderalis420 (Sep 10, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Welcome, sounds like your off to a great start !
> Peace


not a bad start. lol mostly been reading alot. learning all kinds of awesome, interesting things about my favorite plant. now to put some of what i've learned to the test. i kind of fell in love with auto-flowering strains even though i never seen one in person. bout to finally see one up close. i think its more about thier growing period, and smaller size. plus i dont have to change my light timer. looking forward to learning and sharing knowledge. and looking forward to november when washington d.c. votes to legalize freedom and health.


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

ruderalis420 said:


> not a bad start. lol mostly been reading alot. learning all kinds of awesome, interesting things about my favorite plant. now to put some of what i've learned to the test. i kind of fell in love with auto-flowering strains even though i never seen one in person. bout to finally see one up close. i think its more about thier growing period, and smaller size. plus i dont have to change my light timer. looking forward to learning and sharing knowledge. and looking forward to november when washington d.c. votes to legalize freedom and health.


Don't you want to keep a mother around and keep the cycle going? I personally hate starting from seed it takes too long and I like to upkeep the mom and watch her mature so when she gets too big I can get her in there and let that beast go!


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Also I give it 5 years before it's completely legal everywhere. You fig 20+ states medical and 2 states 
Legal already. It's just a matter of time. My state just started our pilot program and they already are talking about just making it legal. It will happen. Something this good that helps so many cannot be stopped


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-2-Pack-of-GrowBright-2-Foot-Single-Lamp-T5-Light
what do you think about a combo of bloom and veg of these t5's?
Thank you Forest for the advice! also I have some co2 pads that you hang and spray with water. would that work for now? fully understanding that it's not that simple.


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mrs. Letitgrow said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-2-Pack-of-GrowBright-2-Foot-Single-Lamp-T5-Light
> what do you think about a combo of bloom and veg of these t5's?
> Thank you Forest for the advice! also I have some co2 pads that you hang and spray with water. would that work for now? fully understanding that it's not that simple.


Thanks for responding mrs letitgrow! As far as t5's they are excellent for veg but once you bloom your gonna need more light with a grow that size I'd recommend getting a 600 hps and get a good exhaust fan. When it comes to Co2 it's all well and good to have but it won't amount to much without giving your babies adequate light. Now I don't know where you live but there is a indoor grow shop or hydro shop near you I'd suggest going in there and getting a 600 hps and a inline fan. It can be an expensive purchase but it's what your gonna need plus most hydro shops get used equipment and a newer used ballast will last you years and if the thing does take a crap then you can have it easily fixed


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Also since you already have the Co2 pads don't use them up in veg wait till you are about a month into bloom b4 you start spraying it


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

noted on the co2, you are quite helpfulllll!
Also in my link to those bulbs at the bottom of the page. there is an option to get a mix of two diff lumens and spectrums (veg/bloom) im on a budget(for now) do I buy the combo? both bloom? and get started on a teen from a prop d shop? Or stick with my cfls(close to canopy) and wait till bloom to get hps. and even then my box is so small, do I have to mount it inside? cut open my box to mount? inline fan will be more energy. and wanting to cut down. If its not an option i fully understand. trying to make it work until i have proper fundage

again a million thanks


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mrs. Letitgrow said:


> noted on the co2, you are quite helpfulllll!
> Also in my link to those bulbs at the bottom of the page. there is an option to get a mix of two diff lumens and spectrums (veg/bloom) im on a budget(for now) do I buy the combo? both bloom? and get started on a teen from a prop d shop? Or stick with my cfls(close to canopy) and wait till bloom to get hps. and even then my box is so small, do I have to mount it inside? cut open my box to mount? inline fan will be more energy. and wanting to cut down. If its not an option i fully understand. trying to make it work until i have proper fundage
> 
> again a million thanks


No problem I love to help kinda been doing this awhile helped a lot of friends locally. People know me I have many leather bound books lol jk. I know the money thing is a problem so if you pull your plants down using a technique called LST basically what you wanna do is pull the tops down so the plants don't stretch into the light this provides more light to the lower branches and keeps the canopy low and flat enough where you can maximize light getting to the plants also your using this low stress to promote branching. I use a grid I made from hollow green yard stakes at Menards and cut them to size and put them in my room to push the branches down. The key is to get them flat and spread them babies out. If you do it this way it'll help but the yield will still be small. Better than letting them just grow tall but untill you get funds for a proper light it's your best option.


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Also I'm starting a Kickstarter campaign here in 2 days it called the Forest City Hydroponic System. What's coo is if I get funding for it in the next 30 days I'm gonna start a website where I'm gonna show people how to grow using my system. Have you ever considered DWC or bubble buckets? It's cheap and really is the way to go I've done everything from flood trays to aero to ebb n flo and never having to but rockwool cubes or coco is great!


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

well my real aim is to have two girls in there, with two vertically inclined nets meeting in the middle around the canopy. and getting the t5 to throw on one side.
looking at all my options. I am in beginning of week 3 of veg, and get paid the 19th. weighing it out is tough


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

i already have a pump installed yes, and hav a resovoir, but as this is my first i figured i try rockwool.


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Here's the grid with the T 5 in bubble buckets about 3 wks veg


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Here's the T5 specs for what I'm using


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Problems with rockwool is all the knats and mold n fungus plus you end up having to get rid of the cubes all the time. With DWC you reuse everything it truly is the only way to go


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Also with the nets that stuffs not very good the plants just push thier way up and the net gives too easily


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

really? even indoor? what can i do about mold/fungi? when and how ill i get rid of the cubes? (other then after crop) they are quite cheap in comparison to running the pump. I think i would like to switch if beneficial though.


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

the net would be stapled in. and plants would be twist tied


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

plants would be twist tied and nets would be staple gunned in.
thoughts?


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mrs. Letitgrow said:


> really? even indoor? what can i do about mold/fungi? when and how ill i get rid of the cubes? (other then after crop) they are quite cheap in comparison to running the pump. I think i would like to switch if beneficial though.


Oh yeah mold spores are everywhere especially in the basement where I assume your growing to get the max amount of natural Co2. Rockwool will not burn and throwing it away in the trash is like throwing away money. Bubble buckets are simple you just need a aquarium pump some good 2 inch airstones( not the cheap little ones the thick ones at the grow store) a couple black 5 gal buckets air line and netpot lids. You already have the food and ph tester I assume so your already half way there. Plus being in thier own rez prevents cross contamination and root problems


Mrs. Letitgrow said:


> the net would be stapled in. and plants would be twist tied


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah forget the net and go for the yard stakes that way you can reuse them forever and don't twist tie cause your in for a headache with that stuff. Home Depot sells very small bungee cords that are like 4 inches if you need them to pull tops down on the grid.


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

No I am actually growing at a high altitude in a controlled environment in my house, and throwing rockwool wouldnt be too bad, they were really cheap. and i have a ph but no food tester. I grow lots of fruit and veggies, so the deficiancies i figured i'd nurse the same way i do. and I already have an air stone, and a fan already built in, did you read my stats? I understand your advice in reference to your grow, but in reference to my situation and environment I need to know if rockwool would be easier because two five gals and an inline wont be fitting in that closet unless im using it as storage. lol


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

If you look at my avatar thing look closely at the setup. Mine has a auto feed feature but with 2 buckets you won't need it but you'll get the idea with the lids n what not


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mrs. Letitgrow said:


> No I am actually growing at a high altitude in a controlled environment in my house, and throwing rockwool wouldnt be too bad, they were really cheap. and i have a ph but no food tester. I grow lots of fruit and veggies, so the deficiancies i figured i'd nurse the same way i do. and I already have an air stone, and a fan already built in, did you read my stats? I understand your advice in reference to your grow, but in reference to my situation and environment I need to know if rockwool would be easier because two five gals and an inline wont be fitting in that closet unless im using it as storage. lol


Sorry new to the whole forum thing how do I look at your stats?


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

why would twist tying be a headache? I hear its really a growing thing, and it makes sense to me having the buds grow at a 90 degree angle should work fine. kind of like low stress training right? like i said i understand your advice and am grateful. but not looking to mirror your setup or do a revamp of mine. Need some editing to make it work.

im a new member myself. go to my page and peep my activity it lists my closet and bulbs and ph also has a few pics. look forward to your advice after reviewing those pics


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mrs. Letitgrow said:


> why would twist tying be a headache? I hear its really a growing thing, and it makes sense to me having the buds grow at a 90 degree angle should work fine. kind of like low stress training right? like i said i understand your advice and am grateful. but not looking to mirror your setup or do a revamp of mine. Need some editing to make it work.
> 
> im a new member myself. go to my page and peep my activity it lists my closet and bulbs and ph also has a few pics. look forward to your advice after reviewing those pics


wow don't got much room for vertical growth! twist tying sucks because your plants will continue to grow and you need to constantly adjust the grid with the bungee cords are you best bet and with that small of a room your not gonna be able to put that 600 in there. so yeah I,d stay with what you got but do the grid and keep them babies low


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

plus your net will be all sticky with trics and it will be a mess been there hated that


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

should i force flower early due to minimal space? and what about the t5 for bloom? i wanted to like, scrog them against the wall to kind of meet the lights radius.
but if you suggest SOG then ill keep researching.


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mrs. Letitgrow said:


> should i force flower early due to minimal space? and what about the t5 for bloom? i wanted to like, scrog them against the wall to kind of meet the lights radius.
> but if you suggest SOG then ill keep researching.


definitely start them early those girls will double in size once you go 12/12.And yeah they make T5 bulbs that are more towards the red spectrum but the intensity isn't there so the yield will suffer so its very important you get them spread and low as possible


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

with the grid it is a scrog technique just without a flimsy net


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

man that stinks, what flowering bulb is best the with the setup changes your referring to? energy/yield its my first grow so i still want it to be relatively fool proof 
knowing i took a lot on with what knowledge i had lol


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mrs. Letitgrow said:


> man that stinks, what flowering bulb is best the with the setup changes your referring to? energy/yield its my first grow so i still want it to be relatively fool proof
> knowing i took a lot on with what knowledge i had lol


You mean what type of T5 bulb?


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

no, with out the itensity i dont want it.

what bulb all around would you suggest for the scrog method? (for flowering) ((and in my space))


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

As far as yield in my setup I get 3-5 oz per plant with a 5x5 grow tent depending on strain. Using a single 600 hps open hood and inline fans with a grid. One tent on a heavy grow with 6 plants yields about 30 oz dry


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

How much more veg time in Ireland? I think they are nearly flowering - I certainly hope so.
Length of Visible Light14h 18m
Length of Day
13h 05m
Tomorrow will be 4m 18s shorter.


----------



## Mrs. Letitgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

I had an idea but don't know if it will be worth it. What are your thoughts on opening up the top of the box and extending the cab vertically?


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Gotcha your best bet is to stay with the T5 in your situ and switch the bulbs over to the other set of bulbs if you do decide to open up the top that would be your best bet


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Slygoer said:


> How much more veg time in Ireland? I think they are nearly flowering - I certainly hope so.
> Length of Visible Light14h 18m
> Length of Day
> 13h 05m
> Tomorrow will be 4m 18s shorter.


they showing pistols already? white hairs sticking out?


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

No they are Green mostly. - https://www.rollitup.org/t/not-flowering-yet-no-idea-why-not-s.842494/page-2#post-10870699


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

When do you get the first frost of the year where you live?


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

not yet


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks a lil low on nitrogen also they're gonna need to green up a bit to get the most out of flower


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

I have been using advanced Nutes for about 2 weeks and scattered wood ash on the base about a month ago. I'm at a loss- to be fair maybe the soil is getting washed out too much - its rained a lot this summer


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Slygoer said:


> I have been using advanced Nutes for about 2 weeks and scattered wood ash on the base about a month ago. I'm at a loss- to be fair maybe the soil is getting washed out too much - its rained a lot this summer


I agree it's rained a biblical amount here too. Pardon my ignorance but isn't the soil in Ireland quite poor in the first place? I've never heard of Ireland being known for it's produce. But regardless with the rite amount of nutes it should be a matter of just getting more to the soil. Maybe a couple more trips out there with more Nitrogen heavy food.


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Also really important what strain are you growing? From seed or clone? And have you ever grown outside with this strain before?


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

there is a majority of coco coir soil in the buckets with a little potting soil mixed in. I am afraid of over feeding them. Is it ok to feed every day or every two days?


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

It's Hawaiian Skunk Haze - sounds lovely I know. Never grown before so trying to learn as I go.


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

Herbies does describe it as a good strain for Mid to Northern Europe climate.


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

The reason I ask is because some strains f


Slygoer said:


> there is a majority of coco coir soil in the buckets with a little potting soil mixed in. I am afraid of over feeding them. Is it ok to feed every day or every two days?


Now see that depends on a lot of factors but first I would suggest feeding them everyday till they green up if you over fert the plants they will show a lil tip burn then reduce and you'll find the balance point .I personally never worry about that too much cause the plants will literally show you what amount to put in by the color and vigorous growth. If your strain is unknown you could try to force them into budding now by shading them at the latter part of the day to get them started


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

Sounds like a plan man. By the looks of the plants now I think its going to be a long time before they are anywhere close to bud, probably November or December. That isn't going to work- frost is a bitch!


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

Just dosed them with BioBloom.


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Slygoer said:


> Sounds like a plan man. By the looks of the plants now I think its going to be a long time before they are anywhere close to bud, probably November or December. That isn't going to work- frost is a bitch!


My thoughts exactly get them shaded really good the last couple hours of daylight n force them girls to flower after your daylight gets closer 2 12hours day 12 hours night then you can stop shading and let it take it's course. And in 2 months your smokin  cheers!


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Also if it's still gonna be close to frost time and you wanna get them done faster shade the last couple wks to really get em going if it's gonna be an issue. Just remember to flush straight water those last couple wks to get them clean as possible.


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

I was told black bagging would help, but others told me It wouldn't make any difference. Pity I can't speed up Flowering


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Slygoer said:


> I was told black bagging would help, but others told me It wouldn't make any difference. Pity I can't speed up Flowering


Yeah bagging it would start the flowering process. See it's all about tricking the plant into thinking it's time to flower and it does this by light cycles. Some strains are faster than others and in your case it looks like it's a late flowering plant. The bag thing is just to get it dark sooner but shading will also do the trick since it's late in the year anyway. If you start today you should be harvesting in early November so if I were you I would get on it today


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

It's almost midnight and I don't feel like running the Kilometer to the grow site again. I will definately start tomorrow evening though. Is a 12/12 light cycle best?


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Slygoer said:


> It's almost midnight and I don't feel like running the Kilometer to the grow site again. I will definately start tomorrow evening though. Is a 12/12 light cycle best?


12/12 will guarantee that it starts the flowering process so yes.


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks a million buddy. Youtube is helpful but this has been the best source of info I've found. Thanks again- I'll be sure to post pics every now and then to keep you updated


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Slygoer said:


> Thanks a million buddy. Youtube is helpful but this has been the best source of info I've found. Thanks again- I'll be sure to post pics every now and then to keep you updated


Hey I know how it is bud. Do me a favor and check out kickstarter.com tomorrow night and look for Forest City Hydroponics and check out my campaign! Think you'd like it and if ya got Facebook friend me and you can see the video of it before it comes out!


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 10, 2014)

ruderalis420 said:


> not a bad start. lol mostly been reading alot. learning all kinds of awesome, interesting things about my favorite plant. now to put some of what i've learned to the test. i kind of fell in love with auto-flowering strains even though i never seen one in person. bout to finally see one up close. i think its more about thier growing period, and smaller size. plus i dont have to change my light timer. looking forward to learning and sharing knowledge. and looking forward to november when washington d.c. votes to legalize freedom and health.


Yeah, I've been reading much myself, the connoisseur's handbook of marijuana has been interesting.


----------



## ruderalis420 (Sep 10, 2014)

nice i just have internet to look stuff up on. been pretty helpful.


----------



## Slygoer (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey I know how it is bud. Do me a favor and check out kickstarter.com tomorrow night and look for Forest City Hydroponics and check out my campaign! Think you'd like it and if ya got Facebook friend me and you can see the video of it before it comes out!

I cant find you on Kickstarter but got you on FB- Thanks for the help


----------



## jcouto95 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys what's up! I'm new to this and I'm just starting a grow as soon as I have everything set up. I was wondering if anyone has tried growing the super sour kush from seedism I believe and I was wondering which kush I should get, I was considering rp og#18, rp sour kush aka headband, cali con. 818 head band or their og Tahoe . Which do you guys recommend? Also I'm considering getting 600w hps and 600 w mh lights. What nutrients should I get, what soil and flushes should I get. I'm new to growing and I've read a lot that some kushs are picky with their nutrients so you experience ladies and gents I would really appreciate your intake and help. Stay blazed!


----------



## jcouto95 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yo


Slygoer said:


> Thanks a million buddy. Youtube is helpful but this has been the best source of info I've found. Thanks again- I'll be sure to post pics every now and then to keep you updated


You tube is the shiiiiiiit but this page has to be the best honestly it's help me with a lot but still needing help xD


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 11, 2014)

ruderalis420 said:


> nice i just have internet to look stuff up on. been pretty helpful.


A person of similar interest lent it to me. How ever I started reading and watching videos on line. Look for the free download of marijuana grow bible at, ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/guides, if you don't already have it.


----------



## tluv87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you for the info and the warm welcome


----------



## Buddabuilder (Sep 11, 2014)

What's going on brothers.. This is my first grow & has anyone have a grow journal nirvana NL that I could follow & study for my grow. 
Thanks a lot in advanced & good luck to all


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 11, 2014)

Buddabuilder said:


> What's going on brothers.. This is my first grow & has anyone have a grow journal nirvana NL that I could follow & study for my grow.
> Thanks a lot in advanced & good luck to all


Welcome, here some info which I founded interesting. ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/guides


----------



## Buddabuilder (Sep 11, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Welcome, here some info which I founded interesting. ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/guides


Thank you brother!!!


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 11, 2014)

tluv87 said:


> Thank you for the info and the warm welcome


Hello, explore and enjoy.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 11, 2014)

Buddabuilder said:


> Thank you brother!!!


Your welcome much brother!!!
Note: I don't advertises for any body, but I'll share info which has benefited me.


----------



## Buddabuilder (Sep 11, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Your welcome much brother!!!
> Note: I don't advertises for any body, but I'll share info which has benefited me.


I appreciate it a lot.. This whole experience is awesome to me. Watching from seedling to the point they are now got me boosted lol


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 11, 2014)

Slygoer said:


> Hey I know how it is bud. Do me a favor and check out kickstarter.com tomorrow night and look for Forest City Hydroponics and check out my campaign! Think you'd like it and if ya got Facebook friend me and you can see the video of it before it comes out!
> 
> I cant find you on Kickstarter but got you on FB- Thanks for the help


Yeah still waiting on approval from kickstarter. should be today or sometime tomorrow


----------



## ForestCityHydroponicsguy (Sep 11, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1313193096/1737687615?token=0bd5d1fe heres a preview kickstarted link you'll be able to see the video here


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 11, 2014)

Buddabuilder said:


> I appreciate it a lot.. This whole experience is awesome to me. Watching from seedling to the point they are now got me boosted lol


I hear you.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 11, 2014)

jcouto95 said:


> Hey guys what's up! I'm new to this and I'm just starting a grow as soon as I have everything set up. I was wondering if anyone has tried growing the super sour kush from seedism I believe and I was wondering which kush I should get, I was considering rp og#18, rp sour kush aka headband, cali con. 818 head band or their og Tahoe . Which do you guys recommend? Also I'm considering getting 600w hps and 600 w mh lights. What nutrients should I get, what soil and flushes should I get. I'm new to growing and I've read a lot that some kushs are picky with their nutrients so you experience ladies and gents I would really appreciate your intake and help. Stay blazed!


Welcome, sounds good.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 11, 2014)

Buddabuilder said:


> I appreciate it a lot.. This whole experience is awesome to me. Watching from seedling to the point they are now got me boosted lol


Same here, its just the waiting.


----------



## Buddabuilder (Sep 11, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Same here, its just the waiting.


How far are you along in your growth my friend? I'm at 12 days from seedling but I feel they are kind of behind.


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 11, 2014)

Buddabuilder said:


> How far are you along in your growth my friend? I'm at 12 days from seedling but I feel they are kind of behind.


Two weeks in with Willie Nelson(Vietnamese Black X Highland Nepalese) 2 seedlings . Added super silver haze 9/07 1 seedling which is two inches now.


----------



## Buddabuilder (Sep 11, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Two weeks in with Willie Nelson(Vietnamese Black X Highland Nepalese) 2 seedlings . Added super silver haze 9/07 1 seedling which is two inches now.


Amazing!! Do you have a grow journal that I could follow?


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 11, 2014)

Buddabuilder said:


> Amazing!! Do you have a grow journal that I could follow?


Not as of now, I have pics with post within Aug.


----------



## Buddabuilder (Sep 11, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Not as of now, I have pics with post within Aug.


Ok cool ... Link to old journal is perfectly fine


----------



## AdrienneMarie (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm new here and just wanted to say hi! I'm just gathering supplies for my first grow. I'm sure I'll need some help along the way. Got my tent yesterday! Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## 12golf (Sep 12, 2014)

This is all real nice and appreciate all the replies but wouldn't it be interesting to know the age of the ones we are chatting with? Just a thought, it will either kill it or make it thrive.


----------



## AdrienneMarie (Sep 12, 2014)

12golf said:


> This is all real nice and appreciate all the replies but wouldn't it be interesting to know the age of the ones we are chatting with? Just a thought, it will either kill it or make it thrive.


My birthday is on my profile.


----------



## DiRTYB0i (Sep 12, 2014)

Adriennemarie welcome and I wish you much success on your first grow. If you plan on growing in soil and haven't heard of subcools super soil recipe I recommend checking it out as it is very noob friendly


----------



## 12golf (Sep 12, 2014)

You all make me jealous! I can't start to set my room up till middle of November. I'm going to have to quit reading all this or I'll have a accident in my shorts! You know when you get my age you can't trust a fart! Never to old to learn and this wants me to grow some powerful smoke. I have a couple of buddies that can't wait either and one of them takes care of my portfolio and does a hellava job! I'll just have to dream for now.


----------



## Jack_Rabbit (Sep 13, 2014)

hey guys 
just a quick hello and a question how is everyone dealing with grow fever?

my girlfriend went crazy at me, as have changed the spare bedroom into a tropical oasis....  however after much knee bending, grovelling all that relationship good stuff i am back in the bed and she's still mad in the head! so all is well however all was not well with my first grow-

https://www.rollitup.org/t/quick-change-hydro-malfunction-grow-journal.842945/#post-10882105


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 14, 2014)

new here .
been growing for many years and hope to just check out the grows and the people..
hope to see some soon


----------



## Okallright (Sep 14, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> new here .
> been growing for many years and hope to just check out the grows and the people..
> hope to see some soon


hi ..BULLIT..
i think you'll enjoy the knowledge of people here there quite incredible..... Well some .lol.
see you around


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 14, 2014)

Okallright said:


> hi ..BULLIT..
> i think you'll enjoy the knowledge of people here there quite incredible..... Well some .lol.
> see you around


gee thanks buddy


----------



## Okallright (Sep 14, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> gee thanks buddy


that's quite ok


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 14, 2014)

Okallright said:


> that's quite ok


see you around


----------



## ralter50 (Sep 14, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> new here .
> been growing for many years and hope to just check out the grows and the people..
> hope to see some soon


Hello and welcome.


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 14, 2014)

ralter50 said:


> Hello and welcome.


welcome and hello


----------



## Jimbo01 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello everyone. I've been lurking around the site for awhile on & off (couple years) and decided to take the next step and sign up. I bought a 3x3 tent and DWC set up with a 8 bulb t-5. I started a tomato clone on 8/17 and am currently in veg 18-6 mode to learn the tent and DWC system. I'm also building (almost done) a space bucket that I'll be using for some vintage seeds. Anyways, I just wanted to introduce myself and hope to gain more knowledge. I've Been considering buying a growers bible but unsure of which to buy. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KrustY SoX (Sep 15, 2014)

First time posting, I started reading a few months ago on here and all over the place. First time grow, currently In flower in a 3.5x3.5 with (1) 400w mh and (1) 600w hps in cool tubes above canopy, carbon filtration ventech 6", dehumidifier, a/c for hotter days. 50g (40 used ) res using nova bloom @ Lucas , koolbloom, floralocious+.

16-1700ppm but 2k+ ppm. Contaminants causing false readings but staying healthy looking at current ppm. PH 5.9

Techniques used: LST, super cropping, fiming, defoliation. tried scrog but that chicken wire managed to upset me while baked so I ditched it I'll try bigger mesh another day. So far with lst, super and defol I'm okay with out a net.

Clones in a 20g dwc, x2 full spec led @ 109w used 180w advertised and (1) single chip 35w 450nm blue led w/120 lens.

I use DI water, for those that don't know the cost is around the same buying distilled but I use a " zero water " brand water filter the kind that comes with TDS meter from target. Filters over 250+ ppm down to 0 then slowly over filtering 30+ gal 25ppm before it needs a new filter.

If there's any advice as a noob to give others it's start LST ( tie down ) from seedling instead of waiting till the stem is already too stiff. Get a big res if dwc it's more forgiving. Add shredded cube above water in dwc bucket mixed with extreme garden mykos and place seedling in rock cube ontop. Makes a difference in roots or really does. 

When getting led lights check for >3w diodes. Check lense angle need <90 deg for actual power transfer and penetration. Check power used vs advertised power to see what your actually buying. 

If your making an led light calculate what type of light your trying to replace say 400w hps calculate what watts go to what spectrum so you can have the basis leds covered before you add optional colors.


----------



## KrustY SoX (Sep 15, 2014)

Also I don't know what type they are, practiced sprouting junk bag seeds then tossed em sprouted from saved from a decent bag and have a sprout of very special stuff I have no clue if the name but I wish I did. The best I can describe is first toke hits almost literally right away then after a few more hits it's energetic but at the same time the whole body feels like gentle fingers massaging toe to head. Not couch lock and not giggly just massaging chill and focused more then spacey


----------



## KrustY SoX (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure where to post but I recently got a bad batch that had mold. I took a picture of the spores under a scope. Inspect your buds !


----------



## Northern Spark (Sep 16, 2014)

What's up, I'm pretty new to forum and I've been working on a grow box for about the last month. I've got an old stereo that I've hacked part of the frame out, lined with reflective tape, and right now I'm just working on getting the holes for the power cord and the exhaust hole. I'm just starting with a small grow (2 plants) and then I might make a bigger box depending on my yield. So far I've decided to use two 60w cfl's at 6500k for vegging, and then two 60w cfl's that are at 2700k for flowering. Built an air filter from a diy guide with pencil cones, pantyhose, and activated carbon for the smell. 

Comments and criticism are welcome!


----------



## scrufff (Sep 17, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I am a bit confused regarding the chart and the instructions of the bottle of sensi bloom a&b...when i use the calculator on the site it says 4 ml per week fir 1 ltr of water but on the bottle it says 4ml per litre for mature plants, 2ml per litre for small plants and 1ml per litre for cutting and seedings...can you please help me out which i have to use ... another thing is that i water my plants 3 tines a week so dose that mean to divide the feeding into 3 tines or just feed with 1 watering ?


----------



## DiRTYB0i (Sep 17, 2014)

I would feed lighter than what the manufacturer recommends (they want you to buy more product) and work my way up, I would rather have my plants underfed a little rather than nute burned


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

scrufff said:


> I am a bit confused regarding the chart and the instructions of the bottle of sensi bloom a&b...when i use the calculator on the site it says 4 ml per week fir 1 ltr of water but on the bottle it says 4ml per litre for mature plants, 2ml per litre for small plants and 1ml per litre for cutting and seedings...can you please help me out which i have to use ... another thing is that i water my plants 3 tines a week so dose that mean to divide the feeding into 3 tines or just feed with 1 watering ?


It's best to start at 25% scheduled amount that would be 1/4tsp per gal. once a week.use 
along with cal/mag 1tsp. and molasses1tbs, see how plants tolerate this then increase
to 1/2tsp. after 2 or 3 weeks. You say you are using _bloom_ how old are your plants/clones 
if you have young _plants _you're using the wrong nutes. You should be using_ grow._
Are you growing in soil?, hydro?, coir?.


----------



## scrufff (Sep 18, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> It's best to start at 25% scheduled amount that would be 1/4tsp per gal. once a week.use
> along with cal/mag 1tsp. and molasses1tbs, see how plants tolerate this then increase
> to 1/2tsp. after 2 or 3 weeks. You say you are using _bloom_ how old are your plants/clones
> if you have young _plants _you're using the wrong nutes. You should be using_ grow._
> Are you growing in soil?, hydro?, coir?.


I am using grow and growing in soil


----------



## scrufff (Sep 18, 2014)

scrufff said:


> I am using grow and growing in soil


usually i water 6 ltrs per week divided into 3 days..2 ltr mon , 2 ltrs wed and 2 ltrs fri....do i have to feed with every water ?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

No only once per week.
You will want to get some Calmag and molasses(no sulfur).
Canna needs extra cal. and mag. also the molasses feeds the bio in the soil.
Good luck, keep posting.
When you feed use 2ltr. on 1 day and save 'till next week.


----------



## Happygirl (Sep 19, 2014)

Just wanted to welcome new members. Hope you are finding this site helpful and your making some good buddies.


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 19, 2014)

As a new grower I started using the most commercial and easiest methods to grow ffof and nutes cfl lights studied every stage at least three times before starting than studied as the plant progressed. Now that one of the plants are close to finished I feel content on saying I can cultivate cannabis I also can say I can give a valid opinion when it comes to certain topics and I'm grateful to the people I follow. I will def be upgrading to leds and probably a tent next time and im going to read up more on making an organic soil mix myself so study hard and reward your self is all I could say


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> As a new grower I started using the most commercial and easiest methods to grow ffof and nutes cfl lights studied every stage at least three times before starting than studied as the plant progressed. Now that one of the plants are close to finished I feel content on saying I can cultivate cannabis I also can say I can give a valid opinion when it comes to certain topics and I'm grateful to the people I follow. I will def be upgrading to leds and probably a tent next time and im going to read up more on making an organic soil mix myself so study hard and reward your self is all I could say


You have the right start and the right attitude to become an accomplished grower
time, education, experience that what it takes.
There are some strains that beginners should stay away from but seed banks are good about
posting this on their sites.


----------



## rancidbodies (Sep 19, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> You have the right start and the right attitude to become an accomplished grower
> time, education, experience that what it takes.
> There are some strains that beginners should stay away from but seed banks are good about
> posting this on their sites.


I'm def staying away from straight sativas they've been seedlings since the 6th of may veg June 6th and flowered august 3rd so def have the patience and dedication for it and thank you for the words of kindness my friend


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

Please remember plants don't have calendars judge the ripeness by the trichromes.
Good luck .
Keep it green and growing.


----------



## MnFarmer (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok.... I need help. My MIL is done with 4 months of chemo and about to start her last 2 prior to surgery. We visited this weekend. It was really, really difficult to see her in such a state. It was the first time we realized she was going to have to use a wheelchair if she were to get out and around. I even had to go in the bathroom with her.... Anywho, she asked me for a joint. Geez, break my heart! I've only smoked twice in my entire 40 yrs.... clueless where to buy any - but would gladly grow some for her. How in the hell do I find seeds? I can't picture me going around the new town in Minnesota (population 500) that we just moved to in May and asking for the local dealer. What the hell do I do? Yep... she could get an RX from her Dr., right? I think she could. I know she never would, as then it's all 'official'.... Anyway, I'm here. I've got to say that this place is everything I could ask for to get started in something I've never done. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

MnFarmer said:


> Ok.... I need help. My MIL is done with 4 months of chemo and about to start her last 2 prior to surgery. We visited this weekend. It was really, really difficult to see her in such a state. It was the first time we realized she was going to have to use a wheelchair if she were to get out and around. I even had to go in the bathroom with her.... Anywho, she asked me for a joint. Geez, break my heart! I've only smoked twice in my entire 40 yrs.... clueless where to buy any - but would gladly grow some for her. How in the hell do I find seeds? I can't picture me going around the new town in Minnesota (population 500) that we just moved to in May and asking for the local dealer. What the hell do I do? Yep... she could get an RX from her Dr., right? I think she could. I know she never would, as then it's all 'official'.... Anyway, I'm here. I've got to say that this place is everything I could ask for to get started in something I've never done. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!


Go to ossc.com or herbies head shop and look under autoflowering seeds these will be the fastest and easiest
to grow you will want to start with lower thc levels don't scare her away from the meds. I think this is your best bet.
These plants grow very fast and don't need a lot of fert. just give them 20hrs. of light per day and water when dry
you will get your first harvest in about 10 or 11 weeks.
Don't order too many seeds but ten should get you started, plant a couple at a time.
If you need more help please don't hesitate to post someone if not myself WILL answer.
Best wishes and our thoughts are with you.


----------



## MnFarmer (Sep 20, 2014)

Omgosh!!! Thank you! I was just realizing that there are two different types/strains.... lol! That will save me a lot of time.  *updated... Oh, just realized that you are probably not state side, eh? Hmmmm.... unable to access the .ossc.com site maybe due to it being a .uk extension?? Herbies looks possible, but not sure they will risk shipping to US... digging deeper!  **Update #2 - looks like we have a winner! Excellent!


----------



## Northern Spark (Sep 20, 2014)

Haha, there's literally hundreds of different strains which almost making which strain you want to smoke a task


----------



## F.A Hayek (Sep 20, 2014)

f


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

MnFarmer said:


> Omgosh!!! Thank you! I was just realizing that there are two different types/strains.... lol! That will save me a lot of time.  *updated... Oh, just realized that you are probably not state side, eh? Hmmmm.... unable to access the .ossc.com site maybe due to it being a .uk extension?? Herbies looks possible, but not sure they will risk shipping to US... digging deeper!  **Update #2 - looks like we have a winner! Excellent!


OK Mn you are on your way, this is good.
Any order you put in request _STEALTH _shipping this usually gets by customs.
Next there is an "autoflower thread" in RIU you can learn a lot there.
You can also request a conversation with me just go to the in box at top.
I am stateside.


----------



## MnFarmer (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok.... yep... found out there's the Indi/Sativa... then thousands of strains underneath. Wow. Holy Hannah. Lot's to look at.


----------



## Northern Spark (Sep 20, 2014)

Since I don't have a reliable source to get bag seeds from, so I ordered a pack of regular seeds from a seed bank. Out of curiosity, has anyone here grown northern lights in an indoor grow?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Northern Spark said:


> Since I don't have a reliable source to get bag seeds from, so I ordered a pack of regular seeds from a seed bank. Out of curiosity, has anyone here grown northern lights in an indoor grow?


Have some NL-5 in right now.
4 - 600 watt hid, 8x8 room, soil grow.


----------



## Northern Spark (Sep 20, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Have some NL-5 in right now.
> 4 - 600 watt hid, 8x8 room, soil grow.


Good to hear, I've got 60w CFL's with 6500k ratings. From what I was talking to another guy was that my plants are probably going to be tall and stringy. I didn't want to break the bank on my first grow, but I'm considering just replacing the cfl's with hps for vegging. 

Do you think the 60w CFL will do the trick?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

MnFarmer said:


> Ok.... yep... found out there's the Indi/Sativa... then thousands of strains underneath. Wow. Holy Hannah. Lot's to look at.


Indica will be better for pain they will be listed as indica dominant or sativa dominant
most are hybrids now.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Northern Spark said:


> Good to hear, I've got 60w CFL's with 6500k ratings. From what I was talking to another guy was that my plants are probably going to be tall and stringy. I didn't want to break the bank on my first grow, but I'm considering just replacing the cfl's with hps for vegging.
> 
> Do you think the 60w CFL will do the trick?


CFL is ok to start seedling but get at least 400watt hid check ebay for best price.


----------



## Northern Spark (Sep 20, 2014)

One of my concerns is with power companies. I have been reading that a lot of power companies will report unusual energy usages. The total energy bill is around $350 or so a month, so adding two 400w lights going 24 hours a day would equal out to around $60 extra a month. You guys think that would be something an energy company would report?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

You would be running 18/6 grow and 12/12 for flower, my power is not an issue
running 2400 watts my light bill runs about $450.00 and I've been growing inside for 3 years.
How many plants do you want to run?
Why start with 2 lights? 1 digital ballast can handle both mh and hps bulbs.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Addendum: The new tech. is in ceramic lighting which does both grow and flower
led's do to but you will need some experience before you go to led's


----------



## Northern Spark (Sep 20, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> You would be running 18/6 grow and 12/12 for flower, my power is not an issue
> running 2400 watts my light bill runs about $450.00 and I've been growing inside for 3 years.
> How many plants do you want to run?
> Why start with 2 lights? 1 digital ballast can handle both mh and hps bulbs.


I'm only going to be growing two plants as this is my first grow. Small beginnings ya know?

I just looked up some led light fixtures... ouch I'd rather go the hid route. But would you need to combine hps with mh? Because I'm not finding any hps that reach 6500k without being 600w+. Home depot carries 100w mh that burn at 4000k (lower than preferable) but more my flavor than cfl's that make weak droopy stalks


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Northern Spark said:


> I'm only going to be growing two plants as this is my first grow. Small beginnings ya know?
> 
> I just looked up some led light fixtures... ouch I'd rather go the hid route. But would you need to combine hps with mh? Because I'm not finding any hps that reach 6500k without being 600w+. Home depot carries 100w mh that burn at 4000k (lower than preferable) but more my flavor than cfl's that make weak droopy stalks


You'll need a horticultural light not a security light! go to ebay and search grow lights
you want a digital 400w hid, you use mh for veg. and hps for flower.
You can go down to 250w for a small grow.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know what you are looking to spend but here's a kit to start with:
Sunburst SBE250 HPS/HP E Ballast for around $150.00 this would work
for two plants. (plantlightinghydroponics.com).


----------



## Northern Spark (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah found a plethora of 250w mh lights for a decent price, so I'll probably start saving up some dough for a mh setup for a grow or two down the road. Thanks for the information everyone!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2014)

Better to wait and buy just once than waste money on something that isn't going to do the job.


----------



## lilzooty (Sep 22, 2014)

finally got myself into posting how is everyone here is the grow i got started and going ...quick ? 5x5 min split or portable ac?
*1000w,(12gal Air pots,Coco vs Pro mix,5x5 tent *


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Forumites!

What a wealth of information! Complete brain overload!!! Thanks so much to all the contributors. I hope one day in the future I may be able to add something of value here too!

I'm a 20 year consumer of medicinal herbs as a leisure pursuit, but I've now decided that the time has come to dedicate a spare bedroom and some funds to producing them and getting my habit to feed me, rather than the other way around. But I have some stumbling blocks I'd love some help with please...

1) The big issue - I have never been a handy guy with tools and such and I'm shit scared of creating a fire/flood hazard or destroying myself or my apartment in the process! So building a system is completely daunting to me and I have a fantasy of skipping over that part, at least at the very beginning.

2) I can put together some cash right now to invest in something ready to go as long as it is fairly low maintenance and reliable enough for me to "learn on the job". I'm really keen to start, but when I look around online, the grow room packages seem very overpriced. I don't mind overpaying a little, but only if I'm going to get some real after sale support and guidance from the firm. Are there any recommended service providers out there who I can genuinely trust to help me get set up and on my way to a reasonable yield, or are they all smash and grab artists who will desert me as soon as I've paid them? Anyone know a company who will both sell me good "hardware" and offer a good level of support?

3) My brain's being completely fried looking at options like lighting etc. I know for instance I should go for LED to keep my energy consumption under control, but to the layman it all looks pretty much the same and they all say they're the best. Aaaaarrrrrgh! Stressfull!

4) Forum navigation - I've taken a QUICK look at the 101 already asked questions thread, but many of the links there seem not to be active anymore. And for example, in the following thread, the diagrams are not visible to me for some reason: https://www.rollitup.org/t/indoor-growing-systems.694/page-7I just see red "X"s. Is there a best starting point herein for someone wanting to go out and buy something ready to go (ideally with some form of go-to support thrown in)? Have ANY of you ever done this? And if so, did anyone have a good experience getting started?

Thanks in advance and happy medicating. And thanks again to all of you that have created this centre of useful info'.


----------



## Dloomis514 (Sep 24, 2014)

Starting out slow, grew some herbs (literally) in an Aerogarden Ultra in hopes of, well forget that. So i switched over to soil in the Aerogarden but without a hole in the bottom i flooded the grow room. After realizing 2 gallons of water wont fit in a 1.5 gallon pot.

Finally got some WW seeds to sprout, got an SOG going, pretty well actually.

Was using the Ultra LEDs for veg, have a 300 watt CFL in there now. Looks ok i hope

Started thinking about auto watering and saw an article on OLLAs, so I am building one. Step by step in my thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/olla-watering-system-design.845586/

Getting ready to put the clone i made at end of vegging into a Home Depot 5 gallon bucket.

Stop by and say hi, thx


----------



## AdrienneMarie (Sep 25, 2014)

DiRTYB0i said:


> Adriennemarie welcome and I wish you much success on your first grow. If you plan on growing in soil and haven't heard of subcools super soil recipe I recommend checking it out as it is very noob friendly


Thank you for the advice! I'm gonna check that out!


----------



## Dloomis514 (Sep 25, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=subcools+super+soil+recipe&gws_rd=ssl

wow, lots of info


----------



## Northern Spark (Sep 25, 2014)

Another Newbie question comin' at ya. I was talking to a guy at the local hydroponic store about nutrients lighting etc. He goes on to say after I mention I'm using CFL's that I should switch to MH or HPS especially when I switch to 12/12. I was pretty sure he was talking about growing cannabis, but are there any other plants that using a 12/12 lighting cycle would be prescribed? 

I'd have asked, but obviously the last thing I'd want would be to start talking about pot to someone I've never met before.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2014)

Good shielding, first rule..... second rule see first rule.
All plants require wide spectrum's of light for reproduction, mh replicates early daylight and spring, summer daylight
conditions hps replicates late day and autumn light conditions due to the sun's angle this is why the use
of two different lights. There are lights on the market that contain all necessary spectrum's of light.
The reason for 12/12 is to trigger the plants hormone production to flower and reproduce quickly this fools the
plant into reacting as if it was autumn and reproduction becomes the driving force.
The plants will flower with longer light hrs but it would take too long for our purposes.


----------



## joe.jackson (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello I'm new here so my uncle gave me his plant an its a about 10 inch an its have about 4 weeks of flowering to go an the buds aren't looking that big so I was wondering will they get any bigger or not


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2014)

joe.jackson said:


> Hello I'm new here so my uncle gave me his plant an its a about 10 inch an its have about 4 weeks of flowering to go an the buds aren't looking that big so I was wondering will they get any bigger or not


Short ans. yes, buds get most of their size the last month of blooming.
Feed bloom nutes as needed and water when getting dry.
You have about 4 to 6 more weeks.


----------



## joe.jackson (Sep 25, 2014)

What type of nutes


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2014)

joe.jackson said:


> What type of nutes


High in p,k low n. If you go to a hydro store try and get:
Fox Farm Tiger bloom
Fox Farm Big Bloom
Calmagic or some cal. mag. supplement
Use all 3 together. You could also use a organic flower bloom formula such as Espoma
or Peters make sure they are for bloom and use 1/4-1/2 strength.


----------



## joe.jackson (Sep 25, 2014)

Is there anything I can get at like a local store


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2014)

joe.jackson said:


> Is there anything I can get at like a local store


Any garden ctr. will have Espoma or a comp. brand make sure the nute range is about
4-9-6 or there about, the first # is nitrogen that should be the lowest value then phosphorus
then potash (n-p-k).


----------



## joe.jackson (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok cool so it's not to late for it right wish I could post a pic


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2014)

No, but time marches on.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2014)

joe.jackson said:


> Ok cool so it's not to late for it right wish I could post a pic


There is a good starter reference, go to greenmanspage.com and then to free library and read, read,
read this is a good start to growing.


----------



## Cookaap (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello members, I live in Holland, grow weed almost 3 years now. Inside and outside, i prefer inside.
I like strains with purple pheno's in it. It's always a sort of purple pheno hunt. Mainly sativa strains are my favo too.

For my next grow in about a month i hope, im going to grow Killing Fields by Sannie seeds, Shaman by Dutch Passion seeds, Santa Maria by Nomercy seeds and a pair of clones from a purle Royal Ulduz motherplant. Let's find te ultimate purple pheno.

Greets


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cookaap said:


> Hello members, I live in Holland, grow weed almost 3 years now. Inside and outside, i prefer inside.
> I like strains with purple pheno's in it. It's always a sort of purple pheno hunt. Mainly sativa strains are my favo too.
> 
> For my next grow in about a month i hope, im going to grow Killing Fields by Sannie seeds, Shaman by Dutch Passion seeds, Santa Maria by Nomercy seeds and a pair of clones from a purle Royal Ulduz motherplant. Let's find te ultimate purple pheno.
> ...


Hello Cookaap, please keep us posted on your progress with the hunt for the ultimate purple.
I'm sure you will find the Santa Maria very satisfying.


----------



## Cookaap (Sep 26, 2014)

I will do that for you. Also read good things about the santa maria, happy that your can confirm that.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cookaap said:


> I will do that for you. Also read good things about the santa maria, happy that your can confirm that.


My pleasure my friend and wishing you great success.


----------



## Dloomis514 (Sep 26, 2014)

Any one heard of a premixed soil that mimics Subcool's Super Soil?

Thanks.


----------



## sfdems313 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm a new to the site. I'm currently using bio bizz nutrients and tradition hps and mhl. I would like to know if leds or cfl would be better to upgrade to??


----------



## Dloomis514 (Sep 26, 2014)

SF - the general consensus seems to be that HPS/MHI are preferable if you can handle the heat, but LEDs and/or CFL are lower power consumers and produce way less heat.

Look around, lotsa threads on just that subject.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2014)

Dloomis514 said:


> Any one heard of a premixed soil that mimics Subcool's Super Soil?
> 
> Thanks.


Check 420soil.com I have heard of people having good results with this.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2014)

sfdems313 said:


> I'm a new to the site. I'm currently using bio bizz nutrients and tradition hps and mhl. I would like to know if leds or cfl would be better to upgrade to??


CFL won't give you the end results you want.
LED can but has a smaller foot print (not as much coverage).
and needs to be closer to the plants.
There is a new tech. out that seems to be very good that is LEC
made by sun systems.


----------



## jjb67 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd like to thank the moderators for maintaining a great site and all the members for sharing their collective years of wisdom in growing and harvesting! My first grow was about 2 years ago in a tent in a closet and I'm starting my 4th grow now. Ed Rosenthal's book was a great foundation but all the specific and practical details I found here through searching the forums were critical to my modest success to date. I use Subcool's supersoil, started with CFL. I was a reluctant the first couple grows to switch to MH/HPS due to anecdotal posts of 5-0 showing up to investigate RF interference reported by neighbors from digital ballasts. I did switch and wrapped copper tape around the cord from ballast to fixture (made the cord prettier and gave me piece of mind if nothing else). No problems yet.

I haven't posted before because as a noob i didn't have anything to contribute and the majority of my questions were answered already within the forums

Forums like RIU are amazing resources for people around the world of all levels to share information. This allows for an accelerated learning curve for new growers. Similar to how home brewers in the mid 90s learned how to brew from chat rooms and forums. This led to the passionate and successful ones opening craft breweries, hence the beer renaissance we are enjoying in the US now.

Thanks again, here are a few pics from my earlier grows (if I can get them to post):

top is NYC Diesel flower from 1st grow
next is G13 Haze from second grow- only grew one plant, used LST
next 2 are from last grow- 7 plants (more sprouted than I counted on so it got a little crowded, NYC Diesel, Northern Lights, G13 Haze and Jack Herrer)


----------



## Dloomis514 (Sep 28, 2014)

jjb67 said:


> I'd like to thank the moderators for maintaining a great site and all the members for sharing their collective years of wisdom in growing and harvesting! My first grow was about 2 years ago in a tent in a closet and I'm starting my 4th grow now. Ed Rosenthal's book was a great foundation but all the specific and practical details I found here through searching the forums were critical to my modest success to date. I use Subcool's supersoil, started with CFL. I was a reluctant the first couple grows to switch to MH/HPS due to anecdotal posts of 5-0 showing up to investigate RF interference reported by neighbors from digital ballasts. I did switch and wrapped copper tape around the cord from ballast to fixture (made the cord prettier and gave me piece of mind if nothing else). No problems yet.
> 
> I haven't posted before because as a noob i didn't have anything to contribute and the majority of my questions were answered already within the forums
> 
> ...


Nice comment and shared by many a newbie like me.

Nice pics showing ur progress


----------



## jjb67 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ProToeTyped (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi there guys im new to this site and im a very newish grower from auckland. My father first taught me to grow and ive only grown 2 plants. I used seeds that he provided for me but now that i no longer live with my father i have no source of seeds and was wondering if anyone knows someone up in auckland who sells seeds. The cultivation and harvest of the plants are purely for personal use and not for sale. If anyone could help me please id be very grateful !


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2014)

There are many thank you's listed in RIU by many people but none that this
old man has read have been more eliquint or well thought out than yours, for all
of us who enjoy helping all of you, I thank you!
The Oldman.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2014)

ProToeTyped said:


> Hi there guys im new to this site and im a very newish grower from auckland. My father first taught me to grow and ive only grown 2 plants. I used seeds that he provided for me but now that i no longer live with my father i have no source of seeds and was wondering if anyone knows someone up in auckland who sells seeds. The cultivation and harvest of the plants are purely for personal use and not for sale. If anyone could help me please id be very grateful !


Welcome PTT, you can safely purchase seeds from "Herbie's Head Shop"
they are in England but they do ship world wide.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2014)

jjb67 said:


> I'd like to thank the moderators for maintaining a great site and all the members for sharing their collective years of wisdom in growing and harvesting! My first grow was about 2 years ago in a tent in a closet and I'm starting my 4th grow now. Ed Rosenthal's book was a great foundation but all the specific and practical details I found here through searching the forums were critical to my modest success to date. I use Subcool's supersoil, started with CFL. I was a reluctant the first couple grows to switch to MH/HPS due to anecdotal posts of 5-0 showing up to investigate RF interference reported by neighbors from digital ballasts. I did switch and wrapped copper tape around the cord from ballast to fixture (made the cord prettier and gave me piece of mind if nothing else). No problems yet.
> 
> I haven't posted before because as a noob i didn't have anything to contribute and the majority of my questions were answered already within the forums
> 
> ...


I neglected to mention VERY NICE PLANTS!!!
Good luck, good growing.


----------



## User64 (Sep 28, 2014)

It's been over 20 years since I was involved at all. Things have changed so much. Glad I found this site !


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome aboard User64, I'm an oldtimer myself and boy oh boy
things have changed but take your time and remember growing is
growing and it isn't all high tech.


----------



## n!n.budz (Sep 30, 2014)

well men hows the form.. absolute newbie haha im just here to get better and join the community of grow herb .. happy grownin .. ill get a forum together soon enough wen i sort out how to use the site properly..thanks for the wicked site .. good info .. 1love ..nin..


----------



## eton sig (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello, new to site and Toronto, Canada! This is a very good site, thank you moderators.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2014)

n!n.budz said:


> well men hows the form.. absolute newbie haha im just here to get better and join the community of grow herb .. happy grownin .. ill get a forum together soon enough wen i sort out how to use the site properly..thanks for the wicked site .. good info .. 1love ..nin..


Welcome aboard enjoy the site and the education.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2014)

eton sig said:


> Hello, new to site and Toronto, Canada! This is a very good site, thank you moderators.


Hello eton sig welcome and please ask any ?'s you have we will do all we can to help.
This goes for ALL new comers.


----------



## Northern Spark (Oct 1, 2014)

Got another question for ya. I just got my seeds and I popped them in a paper towel I wet down with some Ph'd water (about 6.3), put the towel in a zip lock and I've got it sitting on top of a wax scent burner for heat with a black cloth above and below to block light. 

Do you guys usually ph water for germing seeds?


----------



## n!n.budz (Oct 1, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome aboard enjoy the site and the education.


thanks bro i love it its x100 times better then any site ...i feel like i found a bible for my religion ...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2014)

Northern Spark said:


> Got another question for ya. I just got my seeds and I popped them in a paper towel I wet down with some Ph'd water (about 6.3), put the towel in a zip lock and I've got it sitting on top of a wax scent burner for heat with a black cloth above and below to block light.
> 
> Do you guys usually ph water for germing seeds?


My ph runs about 7.0-.2 and I never ajust but that's me, I've
been growing 47 yrs. and very few problems. I use the K.I.S.S.
method (keep it simple stupid) for those of us who don't like
high tech.


----------



## Northern Spark (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok, yeah I figured it wouldn't hurt to have the seeds in more acidic water. But I don't have a whole lot of room for growing, so I wanted my plants to be as strong as possible since I'll be doing lst and topping them off to get the shortest bushiest plant possible.

How much room do you usually grow in?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2014)

My room is big, 8x8x7.5 I run 15 plants per grow.
Since you are limited check sog or supercroping your plants.
I would think sog and go 12/12 right from transplant.
How much room do you have?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2014)

Northern Spark said:


> Ok, yeah I figured it wouldn't hurt to have the seeds in more acidic water. But I don't have a whole lot of room for growing, so I wanted my plants to be as strong as possible since I'll be doing lst and topping them off to get the shortest bushiest plant possible.
> 
> How much room do you usually grow in?


You can use silica after your seedlings are a week old, this will help
with strength and immune defence vitamin c helps also.


----------



## Northern Spark (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm growing in a hollowed out speaker about 12x8x45 so pretty small. Hmm, yeah for the size that I have available the guy at my local hydro store was telling me to start flowering really early when the plants were around 3" tall. 

I'm growing Northern lights and Fat bastard, I know the Northern lights will probably stay fairly short since it's more on the indica side but I'm not sure about the fat bastard. Since it's a hybrid do you think it will get taller quicker?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 2, 2014)

Northern Spark said:


> I'm growing in a hollowed out speaker about 12x8x45 so pretty small. Hmm, yeah for the size that I have available the guy at my local hydro store was telling me to start flowering really early when the plants were around 3" tall.
> 
> I'm growing Northern lights and Fat bastard, I know the Northern lights will probably stay fairly short since it's more on the indica side but I'm not sure about the fat bastard. Since it's a hybrid do you think it will get taller quicker?


Your problem will be the stretch when in flower, with that little space
I would think about autoflowering plants, I know the stigma with auto's
but there are some really good ones. I can recommend Mighty Midget
from Heavyweight Seeds or Black Jack from Sweet Seeds. Both of these
will give you very good product Lowrider or any of the hybrids of Lowrider.


----------



## brokebudz3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just a newbie looking for some help! posted a thread into Newbie Central Please check it out!!


----------



## Jabberwoky (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm new to all this. It is very exciting. I'm glad I'm able to be a part of this community. 

Here is a link to my newbie grow journal, http://rollitup.org/t/mm-noob-grow-01-can-i-outlive-the-plants.845010/

Surprisingly both the plants and I are still alive. I look forward to learning lots and sharing what I learn with everyone here.







If Walt had grown instead of cooked.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome on board Jabberwoky enjoy our site if you need help just ask,
if you can help please do so politely and thoroughly as possible.
We have a lot of fun any time of day or night, so again welcome.


----------



## Colorado Jay (Oct 5, 2014)

Greetings! New member here. Just started my first grow ever. 

Let's see, I live in Northern Colorado, prefer Sativas, like long walks in the mountains (no beach here!) and uh... wait a minute... 

Anyway, I've got 3 little plants going right now (Channel+ strain) doing a soilless (peat+perlite) grow using Canna Terra nutrients. Lurked for a long time before actually starting the grow... Looking forward to learning a lot.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome Jay, This is the place to be for noobies as I have said many times "just ask"
there aren't any stupid questions.
If you need grow advice or for good indoor strains just ask.
Until then enjoy our community and join in.


----------



## ISK (Oct 5, 2014)

Jabberwoky said:


>


I have never seen a plant with this colour


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

There is a morph of Durban that is blue/purple but those leaves do not look like
a landrace sativa to me. (photoshop?)


----------



## brokebudz3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Just a quick question. I just had two seedlings break the soil and show there two first leaves yesterday. How often should i be watering??


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 6, 2014)

For now, keep the soil moist


----------



## brokebudz3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks @Dloomis514, made some mistakes my first time. Trying to avoid those this time!


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yw , just don't drown the little guys


----------



## Jabberwoky (Oct 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> There is a morph of Durban that is blue/purple but those leaves do not look like
> a landrace sativa to me. (photoshop?)


Yeah that's photoshop. I'd grow some blue cannabis if I could. I think it's pretty. Makes a nice 2560 x 1440 wallpaper.


----------



## Northern Spark (Oct 8, 2014)

I got a pack of regular Northern Lights seeds and I've been using the paper towel method to germ them. I ph'd the water to wet down my towel, put the towel in a zip lock and put it on a plate on top of a wax burner for warmth away from light. Out of a pack of 12 seeds seven so far have been failures. 

Any suggestions on what else to do? I'd like to think I didn't get a pack of dud seeds.


----------



## iheartcupcakes11 (Oct 8, 2014)

New member!! 
Was wondering if there is a board related to baking/cooking with cannabutter or cannaoil? I skimmed the other boards and didn't see anything. Thanks!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

Northern Spark said:


> I got a pack of regular Northern Lights seeds and I've been using the paper towel method to germ them. I ph'd the water to wet down my towel, put the towel in a zip lock and put it on a plate on top of a wax burner for warmth away from light. Out of a pack of 12 seeds seven so far have been failures.
> 
> Any suggestions on what else to do? I'd like to think I didn't get a pack of dud seeds.


They maybe too warm the temp. should be about 80f and dark. Make sure they're not too
wet, try soaking 24 hrs in a small container with rain water or filtered water then put in 
moist not wet paper towel or if they pop then directly into soil.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have seen many threads about cooking with canna but you will have to keep checking.
There are many good books in print with recipes google cooking with cannabis.


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 8, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I have seen many threads about cooking with canna but you will have to keep checking.
> There are many good books in print with recipes google cooking with cannabis.


The Denver Post has had a few recipes lately in the Cannabis section


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 9, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



hi I have a problem .. does this look healthy.. it has twisted leaves and slight yellow at edge of leaves..
I cant pinpoint it. Thought maybe copper def ..but ph is fine and gets regular flush.. maybe heat or too close to light? Eg light burn.? Any thoughts..
one love


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

How are you feeding and watering it's not apparent in the pic.
What and how much are you feeding?
What supplements are you giving?


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 9, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> How are you feeding and watering it's not apparent in the pic.
> What and how much are you feeding?
> What supplements are you giving?


I drip feed from bubblebucket. Nutes are invincible grow
fed 4 times a day 15 min..
no supps..
ph 5.8
ppm570


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

Try going to 3 times it looks water logged.


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 9, 2014)

man60 said:


> Try going to 3 times it looks water logged.



Ok thanks ill gve it a try


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 10, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> Ok thanks ill gve it a try





oldman60 said:


> Try going to 3 times it looks water logged.



Im having some ppm trouble ..im not sure what it means.. basically I watered once a day ppm shot through the roof like 1400 ppm within a few days.. so in my wisdom thought maybe its drinking more water than nutes ... so I upped it to 3 times still same effect but not as bad... like 1000 ppm but now ..I have been watering 4 times a day and ppm remains exactly the same for last 4 days..!!!
any thoughts..?

One love


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> Im having some ppm trouble ..im not sure what it means.. basically I watered once a day ppm shot through the roof like 1400 ppm within a few days.. so in my wisdom thought maybe its drinking more water than nutes ... so I upped it to 3 times still same effect but not as bad... like 1000 ppm but now ..I have been watering 4 times a day and ppm remains exactly the same for last 4 days..!!!
> any thoughts..?
> 
> One love


Not that familiar with the drip system as I'm a dirt farmer(lol) but check
in the hydro forum and you will find the help you need. 
What is the recommended ppm for your nutes?


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 10, 2014)

OTE="oldman60, post: 10960095, member: 882762"]Not that familiar with the drip system as I'm a dirt farmer(lol) but check
in the hydro forum and you will find the help you need.
What is the recommended ppm for your nutes?[/QUOTE]

I don't know,how do I find out?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> OTE="oldman60, post: 10960095, member: 882762"]Not that familiar with the drip system as I'm a dirt farmer(lol) but check
> in the hydro forum and you will find the help you need.
> What is the recommended ppm for your nutes?


I don't know,how do I find out?[/QUOTE]
It should be on the bottles. Or check with your supplier.


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 10, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I don't know,how do I find out?


It should be on the bottles. Or check with your supplier.[/QUOTE]

Gee well I feel stoopid lol


----------



## Budddha (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello everyone; new to the site. I've been doing my own thing for almost 10 years now. I'm one of the many NorCal medical growers. I consider myself wet behind the ears. I've tried almost every medium and keep coming back to soil. I do indoor and outdoor. I don't like following "nutrient schedules" and prefer the old read your plants method. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute to the forum.


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 11, 2014)

Budddha said:


> Hello everyone; new to the site. I've been doing my own thing for almost 10 years now. I'm one of the many NorCal medical growers. I consider myself wet behind the ears. I've tried almost every medium and keep coming back to soil. I do indoor and outdoor. I don't like following "nutrient schedules" and prefer the old read your plants method. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute to the forum.



Welcome my friend


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 11, 2014)

I do believe you were right... too much water !!seems to have cleaned itself up a bit straightened out leaves and looking sharper overall


----------



## kushkaptain420 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, I've been a cannabis enthusiast for a few years now. Any advice from the "grand masters" of pot?


----------



## alex ephraim (Oct 11, 2014)

Hows it going everyone? Just started to set up my first grow and I am pretty excited. Anything I should look out for that my research would not have turned up? Thanks all, happy growing


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2014)

kushkaptain420 said:


> Hey everyone, I've been a cannabis enthusiast for a few years now. Any advice from the "grand masters" of pot?


Ask and you will receive.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> I do believe you were right... too much water !!seems to have cleaned itself up a bit straightened out leaves and looking sharper overallView attachment 3271671View attachment 3271672


Glad we could help.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2014)

Budddha said:


> Hello everyone; new to the site. I've been doing my own thing for almost 10 years now. I'm one of the many NorCal medical growers. I consider myself wet behind the ears. I've tried almost every medium and keep coming back to soil. I do indoor and outdoor. I don't like following "nutrient schedules" and prefer the old read your plants method. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute to the forum.


Welcome Buddha.


----------



## jgibson (Oct 12, 2014)

Buddabuilder said:


> How far are you along in your growth my friend? I'm at 12 days from seedling but I feel they are kind of behind.


can u tell me anyone how am not aloud 2 start a grow journal ?


----------



## jgibson (Oct 12, 2014)

i counted last night i have done 32 different seeds in the last 2 year alone so hopefully i can help anyone thats just starting if they want to no anything the way i done mine as there not the same out come every time also i am not seeing anything on auto seeds i have 5 on the go just now but have done a fair few of them as well so plz ask if u need any info about autos there a lot out there and they're so different from each other i no people that say autos not a proper grow u maybe not get the weight but the smoke of some of them i would take over a lot of 12/12 s anytime


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

jgibson said:


> i counted last night i have done 32 different seeds in the last 2 year alone so hopefully i can help anyone thats just starting if they want to no anything the way i done mine as there not the same out come every time also i am not seeing anything on auto seeds i have 5 on the go just now but have done a fair few of them as well so plz ask if u need any info about autos there a lot out there and they're so different from each other i no people that say autos not a proper grow u maybe not get the weight but the smoke of some of them i would take over a lot of 12/12 s anytime


You are too new to start a journal all things in their own time.
There is a whole forum devoted to auto's, click forums scroll down until
you get to auto-flowering strains.
Watch the noobie section and if you can help someone please do, that what RIU
is all about.
Please be patient everybody is a noobie at first.
Thanks,
Oldman60


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey I am new here im nearing the end of my first harvest and i must say that it has been pretty successful and alot better then i thought id do


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

To ALL newcomers you can talk about your grow,
what type of grow, what strains, lighting, your grow room,
grow tent, cabinet or anything else you have.
You may find some very interesting friends of like tastes
and style.


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 13, 2014)

well im growing some bagseed which was just mixed amongst may other seeds I started in June and im growing in 5 in 1 searless plant food with perlite, some nice topsoil and some water crystals but i soaked them in Yates: Seaweed Booster, mainly because i didnt have enough money at the time to fill a nice 2ft hole up with good bags of of fert and plant food. anyways my plant has been flowering for 2 1/2 months and is smelling like pure mango it stands at around 5 ft and has been fairly successful for a first outdoor grow


----------



## jgibson (Oct 13, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> You are too new to start a journal all things in their own time.
> There is a whole forum devoted to auto's, click forums scroll down until
> you get to auto-flowering strains.
> Watch the noobie section and if you can help someone please do, that what RIU
> ...


thanks for the reply oldman 60 i am a big lover of the weed its my women (if only)lol it was not like this when i started everything was more underground i am sure u no what i mean i love the smoke but the grow is the best part for me what u start with and what u end up with it pissies me off that were made out to be criminals when we should not amsterdam @ the moment is getting ripped apart there starting 2 go back words a lot of the coffee shops r getting shut down and a lot has already been like the grasshopper whats 1 of snoop dogs best shops i was going over 4 6 a year but there killing it its not the same but don't worry we can go and get drunk everywhere drive kill someone beat people up but thats ok because it Taxed 2 hell its a sick joke man these people that make the rules most of them have tried it and a lot harder drugs whats this world coming 2 its not going 2 change in the uk in my lifetime but the number of under 21 year olds were i stay 26.000 people just there been 7 deaths 14 all together of people dieing due to legal highs thank god i don't have kids WATCH OUT FOR LEGAL HIGHS ITS GROWING SO FAST and there going 2 b a lot more dead a lot of people r turning 2 it as its getting harder to smoke a plant thats done a lot more good than bad how is it where u r? or is it just here? i would just like 2 no from people all over its somthing i am focusing on at this due to these deaths some r mates so this is personal 2 me if i can help 1 person then good our government r killing its own people and there brushing it under the carpet as most of them just want a smoke and can't get it and turn to this this is true where i stay can anyone where that on give some input about this or would that not be allowed on this site? RESPECT


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

Unfortunately the visitors to Amsterdam are the ones who did it.
If people would respect and obey other country's customs and laws
they would not do a thing about it, but people have to get stupid and
act like animals, disrespect everyone and everything and this is what 
happens just look at our own city parks! any ?'s graffiti, garbage, tags
broken glass, kids can't play and then we take it to another country!
As for our own problems, the politics of weed are deep and complicated
there is too much money involved for the gov'mt to leave it alone it has to
be taxed and regulated for them to be happy. Unless there is a mass uprising
of people in a concerted effort it isn't going to happen in my lifetime.
Sometime we just should be happy for today, I grew up under the strictest
drug laws in the nation and never spent a single day in jail! because I respect
people and don't flaunt it in their faces.
I've been growing for 47 years and have a perfect record.


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Unfortunately the visitors to Amsterdam are the ones who did it.
> If people would respect and obey other country's customs and laws
> they would not do a thing about it, but people have to get stupid and
> act like animals, disrespect everyone and everything and this is what
> ...




Im in oz.. class 1 prohibited substance.. same as heroin..??!? 
Wtf!!


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 15, 2014)

Why does ph change?
I have to lower mine daily.
from start 5.6 to 6.3 in a day is this normal?
my nutes have no info at all
but after long chat with guy at hydro shop he said to follow instructions exactly.. ie 4ml per litre that cranks 1600 ppm ...... sounds hectic..

and any ideas what to do with this bubba its just so so thick n bushy...
Should I trim some leaf or something?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> View attachment 3274021 View attachment 3274020 Why does ph change?
> I have to lower mine daily.
> from start 5.6 to 6.3 in a day is this normal?
> my nutes have no info at all
> ...


Are you running dwc or hydro or soil?


----------



## callitgood (Oct 15, 2014)

New member here, Hi all.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

callitgood said:


> New member here, Hi all.


Welcome callitgood.


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Are you running dwc or hydro or soil?


I have bubble rez pumping to plants dripping back to rez..... 
have a piece if screen sitting on top of her sometimes ..

Its so bushy if I water it with foliar feed .. come back next day undergrowth has wetpatches still ..with fan blowing on her too


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

Do not foliar feed, how often does your pump cycle?
You might need to drop your ec a little the plant is a little over fed 
you can also raise your light. This will make the plant stretch.


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Do not foliar feed, how often does your pump cycle?
> You might need to drop your ec a little the plant is a little over fed
> you can also raise your light. This will make the plant stretch.



Hmm ... I have been thinking about dropping it away from light... also I think is is around 2.0... 
pumps rvery 12 hrs for 15 min..
..
I just went wuth what guy at shop said but hsd a feeling he wasnt right.. 
ill drop to 1 water a day and lower plant away from light...

why no foliar feed?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> Hmm ... I have been thinking about dropping it away from light... also I think is is around 2.0...
> pumps rvery 12 hrs for 15 min..
> ..
> I just went wuth what guy at shop said but hsd a feeling he wasnt right..
> ...


Twice a day is right but it might be getting to much nutes.
Foliar can cause mold and fungus on the inside of a plant that thick.


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 15, 2014)

I have tap water at 8.4 ph
and ppm of 130..
Is this considered hard water?
Is it normal my plant is so finniky..?
or is it possible that I do need a micro nute sup. To counter what may be considered hard water


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> I have tap water at 8.4 ph
> and ppm of 130..
> Is this considered hard water?
> Is it normal my plant is so finniky..?
> or is it possible that I do need a micro nute sup. To counter what may be considered hard water


That is a very high ph for canna the ph should be 5.5-6.5.
Is this reading by a meter or municipal standard.
Are you using desalinated seawater?


----------



## Ghost666 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello.. I am starting to grow. I wanted to know how much nitrogen my plants should have they are about 5 inches and have probably 4 sets of leaves. My fertiliser npk is 22.6.12 is that to high in nitrogen.. I know it is for flowering but I'm not up to that... Another question. One of my plants probably the biggest about six inches does not have any serated leaves at all just the round ones. Is that weird? Thanks guys


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 16, 2014)

Ghost666 said:


> Hello.. I am starting to grow. I wanted to know how much nitrogen my plants should have they are about 5 inches and have probably 4 sets of leaves. My fertiliser npk is 22.6.12 is that to high in nitrogen.. I know it is for flowering but I'm not up to that... Another question. One of my plants probably the biggest about six inches does not have any serated leaves at all just the round ones. Is that weird? Thanks guys


H

Hi mate welcome
im fairly new aswell but advice I have recieved suggest less is more ..
seedling stage should be like a quarter mix of suggested on bottle..
probally none at all just water.. 
if ph is ok .. the plant searches for water n nutes as it needs it.
I have learnt to feed plant a touch more nutes till it shows signs of too much then back it off a bit watch ph and see how u go... im sure someone will correct ne on something.. please do as it all helps


----------



## Ghost666 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> H
> 
> Hi mate welcome
> im fairly new aswell but advice I have recieved suggest less is more ..
> ...



I hanks for replying. I probable should have added it comes with two sized spoons and I added about half of a 2.5 g spoon to about 400 mls of water between 3 plants. Only one is in a big pot so it got a bit more. And they had a bit of a normal water in the morning so I just gave them a little bit. But any other input is much appreciated


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ghost666 said:


> I hanks for replying. I probable should have added it comes with two sized spoons and I added about half of a 2.5 g spoon to about 400 mls of water between 3 plants. Only one is in a big pot so it got a bit more. And they had a bit of a normal water in the morning so I just gave them a little bit. But any other input is much appreciated


That fert. is way, way to hot, your plants need a very mild mix right now like 4-4-4
or even less. The description you gave on the plant does not sound like cannabis
cannabis has serrated leaves at the first set.
If possible go to a hydroponic store and get a fert. made for cannabis, until then 
just give plain water.


----------



## Ghost666 (Oct 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> That fert. is way, way to hot, your plants need a very mild mix right now like 4-4-4
> or even less. The description you gave on the plant does not sound like cannabis
> cannabis has serrated leaves at the first set.
> If possible go to a hydroponic store and get a fert. made for cannabis, until then
> just give plain water.


It came with the same seeds... What if I just dilute the fert heaps


----------



## Ghost666 (Oct 16, 2014)

It is made for tomatoes fruit and vegetables.. Not sure if that matters but I read they need the same nutrients as tomatoes


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ghost666 said:


> It is made for tomatoes fruit and vegetables.. Not sure if that matters but I read they need the same nutrients as tomatoes


Pretty close, use about 1/4tsp per gallon to start once a week.
Or 1/4 the directed dose it is very easy to harm young plants.


----------



## Ghost666 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok thanks. I think a 


oldman60 said:


> Pretty close, use about 1/4tsp per gallon to start once a week.
> Or 1/4 the directed dose it is very easy to harm young plants.


 ok thanks. I think a gallon is to much though I only have 3 I think still seedlings. And only one is in a big pot at the moment I probably water up to a liter max if very dry and one once every 2 days. I will just just half a 2.5 gram spoon every liter or so once a week I think


----------



## Ghost666 (Oct 16, 2014)

Also the instructions say one spoon. Guessing the the gram spoon to every 4 litres of water


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ghost666 said:


> Ok thanks. I think a
> ok thanks. I think a gallon is to much though I only have 3 I think still seedlings. And only one is in a big pot at the moment I probably water up to a liter max if very dry and one once every 2 days. I will just just half a 2.5 gram spoon every liter or so once a week I think


Please use a conversion table and do the breakdown from gallon to 4 liter
then cut that by 25%.


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey guys hows it going


----------



## jay57 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yo guys whats up? im new here and looking around i'm so happy to be a part of this fourm


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

@kogislife420 welcome to RIU if you have any ?'s or want to talk about your grow feel free.
@jay57 same for you bro, feel free and welcome.


----------



## Ghost666 (Oct 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Please use a conversion table and do the breakdown from gallon to 4 liter
> then cut that by 25%.


Yea it's about a litre. One gallon is 3.71 litres


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ghost666 said:


> Yea it's about a litre. One gallon is 3.71 litres


Now you can get the right amount for what you use.
remember feed sparingly and only once a week or so don't over feed.


----------



## Ghost666 (Oct 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Now you can get the right amount for what you use.
> remember feed sparingly and only once a week or so don't over feed.


Thanks for that. I think I worked out it should be 2.5 g to 1 litre of water. Pretty sure that's right


----------



## flashlight (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello Rollitup
I am new to this site and wanted to say thanks to all who are here


----------



## jgibson (Oct 17, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Unfortunately the visitors to Amsterdam are the ones who did it.
> If people would respect and obey other country's customs and laws
> they would not do a thing about it, but people have to get stupid and
> act like animals, disrespect everyone and everything and this is what
> ...


i have to agree with you as most of the time i see fools over there there not dutch but brits but every time its because there drunk


----------



## jgibson (Oct 17, 2014)

flashlight said:


> Hello Rollitup
> I am new to this site and wanted to say thanks to all who are here


hi mate welcome aboard not been a member long 3-4 wks but looked things up for over a year b yourself but respect other members and you will get any and all the help u need


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey ill introduce myself,

I am an 18 year old from Australia coming up to harvesting my first crop which hasnt been to bad im doing better then i thought i would. Before i started growing i had some good knowledge about how to start growing because i didnt want to kill my plant but im quick learner


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2014)

Good for you not many growers get a good first grow.
If you have any ?'s this is the place to ask, also to further your ed. you might
want to go to "greenmanspage.com/freelibrary" it is a great place to learn.
Good to hear from a brother from downunder.


----------



## jgibson (Oct 18, 2014)

kogislife420 said:


> Hey ill introduce myself,
> 
> I am an 18 year old from Australia coming up to harvesting my first crop which hasnt been to bad im doing better then i thought i would. Before i started growing i had some good knowledge about how to start growing because i didnt want to kill my plant but im quick learner


you did better than me mate mine was only fit for the bin you will never know everything as these little babes r changing all the time do as old man says read up on it u dont want 2 waste your plants when if you just taken 10 mins to look it up happy growing.


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah I cant wait to start my second grow I have insufficient funds to grow my plants outdoors. But their still going good i wish i could have afforded the soil and plant food plants may have done better, but i cant be to sure she might not have much of a yield just have to wait and see  







jgibson said:


> you did better than me mate mine was only fit for the bin you will never know everything as these little babes r changing all the time do as old man says read up on it u dont want 2 waste your plants when if you just taken 10 mins to look it up happy growing.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2014)

kogislife420 said:


> Yeah I cant wait to start my second grow I have insufficient funds to grow my plants outdoors. But their still going good i wish i could have afforded the soil and plant food plants may have done better, but i cant be to sure she might not have much of a yield just have to wait and see


Bro, make your own compost, collect worm castings in the mornings, and
you can find many ways to cut cost and feed your plants it doesn't have to
be expensive.


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah before I actually started growing i took 3 months aside to study every technique how to fix it and every growing technique inbetween i dont want to sound cocky but i went in with my uncles old growing ways and everything on the internet i could find


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

kogislife420 said:


> Yeah before I actually started growing i took 3 months aside to study every technique how to fix it and every growing technique inbetween i dont want to sound cocky but i went in with my uncles old growing ways and everything on the internet i could find


To be honest the simple ways work the best it is just a plant.


----------



## Ugbash (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi, this is my first post but I've been reading for a while. I'm gonna be starting a journal up tomorrow, I have 3 Easy Ryders on the go and they are a week old but 1 looks to be on the way out whilst the other 2 are healthy. Hope to chat to a load of you about it all, cheers


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ugbash said:


> Hi, this is my first post but I've been reading for a while. I'm gonna be starting a journal up tomorrow, I have 3 Easy Ryders on the go and they are a week old but 1 looks to be on the way out whilst the other 2 are healthy. Hope to chat to a load of you about it all, cheers


You might not be able to start a journal yet, but you will eventually that being said,
welcome aboard Ugbash. Please join in, follow threads and scan the forums to
find interesting conversations.
You might want to check Auto-flowering forum, good stuff there.


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah man thats true.


----------



## Ugbash (Oct 20, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> You might not be able to start a journal yet, but you will eventually that being said,
> welcome aboard Ugbash. Please join in, follow threads and scan the forums to
> find interesting conversations.
> You might want to check Auto-flowering forum, good stuff there.


Cheers mate, I've picked up on that. Hopefully I'll be able to get one going soon


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 20, 2014)

grow journals are mad.In other news Ive also confirmed my random smelly bagseed I dont know what type since I live in australia I just know that its a outdoor white widow pretty excited since its getting pretty close to harvest


----------



## jgibson (Oct 21, 2014)

kogislife420 said:


> Yeah I cant wait to start my second grow I have insufficient funds to grow my plants outdoors. But their still going good i wish i could have afforded the soil and plant food plants may have done better, but i cant be to sure she might not have much of a yield just have to wait and see


you can re use your old soil if you have nil else make sure its well flushed then give it a little tomato feed some of the stuff out there is a rip off you can get some cheap food that will do as good your only just started you dont need everything all thats good but i would get with the basics 1st as i was told dont run b4 you can walk i wasted a lot of cash at 1st when i lerned latter on i did not have to also if things go belly up with the cops you have lost less also less stuff for somone to see.keep with it.it only gets better and get a bit here and a bit there when you can aford it.best of luck as we all need that 2


----------



## jgibson (Oct 21, 2014)

can anyone tell me what's needed to do a journal ?


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 21, 2014)

jgibson said:


> can anyone tell me what's needed to do a journal ?


After a certain number of mesages, you will become a 'member' and able to start threads


----------



## jgibson (Oct 21, 2014)

thanks for that do you no how meny that is?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

jgibson said:


> you can re use your old soil if you have nil else make sure its well flushed then give it a little tomato feed some of the stuff out there is a rip off you can get some cheap food that will do as good your only just started you dont need everything all thats good but i would get with the basics 1st as i was told dont run b4 you can walk i wasted a lot of cash at 1st when i lerned latter on i did not have to also if things go belly up with the cops you have lost less also less stuff for somone to see.keep with it.it only gets better and get a bit here and a bit there when you can aford it.best of luck as we all need that 2


A healthy dose of worm castings, bat guano, lime, mycorrhizae culture is a good recharge
for old soil.


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 21, 2014)

jgibson said:


> thanks for that do you no how meny that is?


No I don't. Sorry


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 22, 2014)

jgibson said:


> you can re use your old soil if you have nil else make sure its well flhed then give it a little tomato feed some of the stuff out there is a rip off you can get some cheap food that will do as good your only just started you dont need everything all thats good but i would get with the basics 1st as i was told dont run b4 you can walk i wasted a lot of cash at 1st when i lerned latter on i did not have to also if things go belly up with the cops you have lost less also less stuff for somone to see.keep with it.it only gets better and get a bit here and a bit there when you can aford it.best of luck as we all need that 2




Yeah man thanks  ive got some better stuff at the moment and when my big shift pay goes in not next week but the week after, i will have completed and bought everything for my secondary crop garden layout this is my garden mix:

Yates - water crystals
Yates - seaweed booster ( I soaked my water crystals in this instead of water)
Searles Dolomite ( My soil is 3 and ive tested the dolomite and it boosts it up to 6.3 so im happy they wouldnt grow otherwise)
Active 8 in 1
Tomato and herb mix
Searles 5-in-1 pellets
and also abit of Seed Raising Mix because they still dont mind a little sandyness hahaha, ill be able to buy the right amount to fill 10 3ft holes for a nice outdoor grow I have 28 white widow seeds and my mate's homemade strain, he gave me a handful of seeds so ill plant 4 white widow 3 of my mates strain and 3 og kush seeds or BC bud depending what i get. Ill plant like more backup seeds incase of any plant disruptions, these are completely all organic so im guessing not much should go wrong with the seedlings but ive heard that starting them indoors is best because they have 24 hour veg time and grow more also you can veg for ages but ive never tried hence this being my first grow almost out of the way. Their actually arent many pests and if their are i garlic spray my plants and their gone after 10 minutes.

Sorry for the long speech i think i need to  for abit this is too much writing


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mix your soil ahead of time and let ripen 3-4 weeks.


----------



## kwizokid82 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone,

I have been lurking these forums for about a year. I want to thank everyone for their information they have provided, mainly qwizoking.
I'm a daily smoker since 2000, from Washington DC. I lived in California for 4 years (with my medical card), and am now I am back on the east coast.
I have earned a BS in Environmental Science, with a minor in Chemistry and a minor in Biology.
I am a professional Industrial Hygienist and Safety Specialist. In the past I have worked as an environmental chemist, analyzing soil, water, and air samples.

I am new to concentrates as of this year, but I enjoy making and smoking them. And thanks to these forums, I have started creating my own concentrates. 
I'm here to share some of my experience, and possibly offer some advice. 

Cheers,



-kwizokid82


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 22, 2014)

High and welcome everyone!


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 22, 2014)

yeah ill be mixing it and letting it sit for about 3months with the dolomite and other ingredience listed above because of ph reasons mine are shit but dolomite will fix it for a nice big outdoor grow


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

kogislife420 said:


> yeah ill be mixing it and letting it sit for about 3months with the dolomite and other ingredience listed above because of ph reasons mine are shit but dolomite will fix it for a nice big outdoor grow


Just keep it moist and aired up.


----------



## SouthernIllinois (Oct 25, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> Oh, and those bulbs are CFL's.


Just wanted to check in since it's been awhile. I started a new grow back in August and am now in the 6th week of flowering, and you guys were so right about the light. I am now pumping out over 20,000 lumens (CFL) and it has made such a difference. I have a small area, but have filled every inch with buds. I'm anticipating about 4 oz. easy, and maybe more. Got away from Miracle Gro and got some tiger bloom. I figure I'll harvest in about 3 weeks. Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> Just wanted to check in since it's been awhile. I started a new grow back in August and am now in the 6th week of flowering, and you guys were so right about the light. I am now pumping out over 20,000 lumens (CFL) and it has made such a difference. I have a small area, but have filled every inch with buds. I'm anticipating about 4 oz. easy, and maybe more. Got away from Miracle Gro and got some tiger bloom. I figure I'll harvest in about 3 weeks. Thanks everyone for the advice.


You are more than welcome, keep the knowledge flowing.


----------



## rancidbodies (Oct 26, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> Just wanted to check in since it's been awhile. I started a new grow back in August and am now in the 6th week of flowering, and you guys were so right about the light. I am now pumping out over 20,000 lumens (CFL) and it has made such a difference. I have a small area, but have filled every inch with buds. I'm anticipating about 4 oz. easy, and maybe more. Got away from Miracle Gro and got some tiger bloom. I figure I'll harvest in about 3 weeks. Thanks everyone for the advice.


I pushed 480 actual cfl and got a lil under a qp I probably could've let go for a full 12 weeks pure sativa only mistake not having indoor friendly plants cfls are good but lack density but smokes great good luck with the harvest its kind of of depressing when harvest is done until you start your next grow


----------



## DreNAllie2013 (Oct 26, 2014)

We live in the US. Trying our hand at a homemade grow closet. Put up mylar,have heating and humidity and all that covered. Good lights and drainage. Lost two already from dropping. Using happy frog bat guano and earthworm castings in soil and nothing else. Will show pics of plants in next post. One week old

Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

DreNAllie2013 said:


> We live in the US. Trying our hand at a homemade grow closet. Put up mylar,have heating and humidity and all that covered. Good lights and drainage. Lost two already from dropping. Using happy frog bat guano and earthworm castings in soil and nothing else. Will show pics of plants in next post. One week old
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


More than likely over watering, water when very dry and not to much.
It's the most common mistake made by newbies. Patience and time cure all
don't despair you have a good start don't give nutes for at least 3 weeks they
have enough in the soil, just plain water for now.
Being a new member you won't be able to post pics for a little while but thats ok.


----------



## DreNAllie2013 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DreNAllie2013 (Oct 27, 2014)

One week old... Why are the stems so weak

Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

DreNAllie2013 said:


> One week old... Why are the stems so weak
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


All newborn's are weak. They need to build their bodies up it takes time, minerals, humic acid,
and a lot of other things be patient it's a long road you're on. First can l offer you some good
educational material? the ? was rhetorical, here goes, go to greensmanpage.com/freelibrary 
it is a great starting place for what will be a long trip. Read as much as you can then read more.
Any ?'s you have someone here is always willing and happy to answer.
Until then good luck and be well.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

DreNAllie2013 said:


> One week old... Why are the stems so weak
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


Sorry! you could be over watering, wait until the soil looks dry and water half of what
you want to give them. Loss of young plants is due to "damping off" soil that is too
wet, wet soil means no o2 is getting to the roots they need a balance of moisture
and air.


----------



## DreNAllie2013 (Oct 27, 2014)

My browser says that site doesn't exist...

Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

DreNAllie2013 said:


> My browser says that site doesn't exist...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


I just checked, go to greenmans page.com then click free library.
It's there.


----------



## DreNAllie2013 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks!!

Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DreNAllie2013 (Oct 29, 2014)

About 8days old

Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2014)

DreNAllie2013 said:


> About 8days old
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice, water around the plant (about 3" circle) not directly on the root.
this makes the roots spread to look for water. Bigger roots = bigger plant.

OK Dre, now you are past the most fragile part of their lives you'll be OK
don't give nutes for a couple more weeks, then start at 25% of what the 
inst. say. 
Keep it green and growing.


----------



## DreNAllie2013 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Chcgrwn (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello all! I finally took the plunge and signed up here. I am going to start my first medical grow next week and am very excited! 2 plants in a 5x9 RDWC with 2 1kw lamps. I am going to chronicle the grow and post it in a journal with all yield info when I am done. Wish me luck!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chcgrwn said:


> Hello all! I finally took the plunge and signed up here. I am going to start my first medical grow next week and am very excited! 2 plants in a 5x9 RDWC with 2 1kw lamps. I am going to chronicle the grow and post it in a journal with all yield info when I am done. Wish me luck!


Way too much light! you'll have a hard time with heat and "sunburn".
A 400watt would be enough for 2 plants.


----------



## Chcgrwn (Oct 29, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Way too much light! you'll have a hard time with heat and "sunburn".
> A 400watt would be enough for 2 plants.


hmmmm. the only other light I would consider is 2x600's but I am hesitant because I despise the thought of buying smaller lights I may end up shelving after this grow. I might build a full on grow room if I enjoy doing growing. Is there any way to mitigate the risks of sunburn with the ladies? The ceiling will be 8 feet and the girls will be about 2 feet off the ground. Thanks mate!

Forgot to mention... I am SCRoG'ing this setup


----------



## Mathias83 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Best People

who i am .. i'm a guy 31 years old from Syria ( where there is high scale of consuming the Lebanese hash ) i left my country 3 years ago because of the bloody war , i live now in one of the west European countries ... soon i will start going to the university to equalize my syrian diploma , Mathias is my nick name .

what i'm doing here ... i'm a hash smoker since 6 years but i tried smoking marijuana when i came to Europe and i like it more then hash because of the different felling and the local hash here is bad in the black market so i became a pot smoker , but Europe is expensive for a guy like me want to start his life from zero , so i thought maybe i can grow my own plant but i didn't know ANY thing about growing marijuana indoor or outdoor ...but any way i bought some seeds from Holland
and i didn't even thought about which strain to grow , so i chose amnesia and AK 47 and i tried one each , fortunately i have 6 hours daily of direct sun from my big window and with some help from marijuana online sites my first corp was some thing about 40 grams of AK47 it was really nice strong and testy






but it was completely under the sun with some GH nutrient and PH kit .

i still waiting for amnesia to finish her long flowering time but the buds are small because of small dose of light these days but any way i'm happy with what i got ... it's my first time and i even didn't buy any equipment .

mean while i'm thinking to start my indoor tent setup to do it well and i was looking for the best and most economical and effective way to find a good light for my future tent so i found this site when i was looking for DIY grow light and it was really impressive what the guys done with DIY LEDs grow lights especially COB projects , you guys in the US are much sophisticated then the European they are afraid to try any thing because of the safety ... but any way i really got a too many useful information from from this site and from other cannabis grow sites too and it's good time to say *thanks a lot* for any member from those who share their knowledge and experience with the online public .

that'a all for now and you will see me soon when i start my first own grow for my personal use , i don't know how good my english is loool .

Keep it green

cheers


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 29, 2014)

Brilliant bro


----------



## SouthernIllinois (Oct 29, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> I pushed 480 actual cfl and got a lil under a qp I probably could've let go for a full 12 weeks pure sativa only mistake not having indoor friendly plants cfls are good but lack density but smokes great good luck with the harvest its kind of of depressing when harvest is done until you start your next grow


Congrats on the sativa, that is my favorite, since I'm too old to want to live on my couch. So by lacking density, what exactly do you mean? Does this affect the density of the buds? I ask because in all honesty, I'm going to probably have to amend my expectations because I didn't expect them to be ready to harvest for another 4 or 5 weeks, but have noticed about 20% of the hairs are red, and that means I might be harvesting a couple of weeks earlier than I thought. I have a clone ready to put in as soon as this one is finished, but I'll have to wait again for the fun part. Thanks for talking to me, I appreciate all the advice and conversation I can get. Take care.


----------



## SouthernIllinois (Oct 29, 2014)

Mathias83 said:


> Hi Best People
> 
> who i am .. i'm a guy 31 years old from Syria ( where there is high scale of consuming the Lebanese hash ) i left my country 3 years ago because of the bloody war , i live now in one of the west European countries ... soon i will start going to the university to equalize my syrian diploma , Mathias is my nick name .
> 
> ...


Your English is just fine. I'm a country boy and understood it. Congratulations. Great looking bud.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chcgrwn said:


> hmmmm. the only other light I would consider is 2x600's but I am hesitant because I despise the thought of buying smaller lights I may end up shelving after this grow. I might build a full on grow room if I enjoy doing growing. Is there any way to mitigate the risks of sunburn with the ladies? The ceiling will be 8 feet and the girls will be about 2 feet off the ground. Thanks mate!
> 
> Forgot to mention... I am SCRoG'ing this setup


Use 1 light and keep the top of the plants in the 80 degree range, you can hang
a thermometer at plant level to monitor this. Sunburn is the bleaching of the top
leaves at their highest point if this starts raise the light.
You should be OK with this setup.
The footprint of the 1k light is approx.1.5 meters fr optimal light.


----------



## SouthernIllinois (Oct 29, 2014)

rancidbodies said:


> I pushed 480 actual cfl and got a lil under a qp I probably could've let go for a full 12 weeks pure sativa only mistake not having indoor friendly plants cfls are good but lack density but smokes great good luck with the harvest its kind of of depressing when harvest is done until you start your next grow


My actual wattage is only 276. 12 bulbs with 1600 lumens each, 23 watts. Have you ever cloned? I heard that the quality lessens with each generation of clones. Is this true?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mathias83 said:


> Hi Best People
> 
> who i am .. i'm a guy 31 years old from Syria ( where there is high scale of consuming the Lebanese hash ) i left my country 3 years ago because of the bloody war , i live now in one of the west European countries ... soon i will start going to the university to equalize my syrian diploma , Mathias is my nick name .
> 
> ...


Mathias, your english is better than most people born to the language.
The main reason l'm replying is your Amnesia Haze has a 13+ week flowering period
take this into account for the best results most of the bud weight will happen in the
last 2 weeks of flowering.
And again congratulations for having the courage and conviction to change and better 
your life. BRAVO TO YOU!!!


----------



## Chcgrwn (Oct 29, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Use 1 light and keep the top of the plants in the 80 degree range, you can hang
> a thermometer at plant level to monitor this. Sunburn is the bleaching of the top
> leaves at their highest point if this starts raise the light.
> You should be OK with this setup.
> The footprint of the 1k light is approx.1.5 meters fr optimal light.


Will do. The lights are virtual sun 1000's with cool tubes so I am hoping that separate air directional methods for the lights and the the tent itself prove to be adequate for proper control of the environment.


----------



## Blacart (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi everybody I appreciate this whole movement and I am finally settled down in life. I just recently moved to Michigan and I love this place, the people and my new priveledges. I tip my hat off to the entire RIU staff and family(every person here)..Its been a hell of a journey just for me to get started and ween myself off the dispensaries and craigslist(horror story)..My main mission is to seek the ultimate specimen and work with what I have peace


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2014)

Blacart said:


> Hi everybody I appreciate this whole movement and I am finally settled down in life. I just recently moved to Michigan and I love this place, the people and my new priveledges. I tip my hat off to the entire RIU staff and family(every person here)..Its been a hell of a journey just for me to get started and ween myself off the dispensaries and craigslist(horror story)..My main mission is to seek the ultimate specimen and work with what I have peace


In seeking you will learn the ultimate is in the search!
After you get dialed in try making your own hibreds.


----------



## 9er2Romeo (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm as new as a newbie can get so I have nowhere to go but up. I'm betting on Oregon passing the recreational mj initiative and am preparing myself to become a licensed producer. I hope I'm up to it. Looking forward to learning a ton as fast as possible. My first question: I'm setting a goal for the end of the first year to be capable of producing 1 lb per month using a totally indoor approach. I have up to 400 sq ft of usable space. Is this realistic?


----------



## Mathias83 (Oct 30, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> Your English is just fine. I'm a country boy and understood it. Congratulations. Great looking bud.


thank you SouthernIllinois , it's my first time writing in english forum .



oldman60 said:


> Mathias, your english is better than most people born to the language.
> The main reason l'm replying is your Amnesia Haze has a 13+ week flowering period
> take this into account for the best results most of the bud weight will happen in the
> last 2 weeks of flowering.
> ...


oh this is good news , it's in her 11 week now .
thanks for your encourage words .


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

9er2Romeo said:


> Hi everyone. I'm as new as a newbie can get so I have nowhere to go but up. I'm betting on Oregon passing the recreational mj initiative and am preparing myself to become a licensed producer. I hope I'm up to it. Looking forward to learning a ton as fast as possible. My first question: I'm setting a goal for the end of the first year to be capable of producing 1 lb per month using a totally indoor approach. I have up to 400 sq ft of usable space. Is this realistic?


More than possible, you can get a pound per 16 square feet with 1 / 1000 watt bulb.
Are you going to grow in soil or hydroponics? you'll need a lot of education to start
l would recomend going to greenmanspage.com and click free library and read at
least 3 times you can also check out Jose Cervantes on you tube.


----------



## 9er2Romeo (Oct 30, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> More than possible, you can get a pound per 16 square feet with 1 / 1000 watt bulb.
> Are you going to grow in soil or hydroponics? you'll need a lot of education to start
> l would recomend going to greenmanspage.com and click free library and read at
> least 3 times you can also check out Jose Cervantes on you tube.


That's encouraging. I haven't decided on soil or hydro yet. I already have some lights, fans, timers, ducting, AC and a bunch of other stuff. But need to learn a lot more before making any commitments.

Thanks for the sources. I'm going to be doing a lot of studying.


----------



## rancidbodies (Oct 30, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> My actual wattage is only 276. 12 bulbs with 1600 lumens each, 23 watts. Have you ever cloned? I heard that the quality lessens with each generation of clones. Is this true?


not for sure just finished my first grow two weeks ago never cloned I would only clone with hps or led personally but giver a try


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

I've heard of mother plants running 3-4 years and be fine, check in the 
advanced growing thread of RIU.


----------



## krazet (Nov 2, 2014)

Whats up ladies and gentlemen new to cannabis cultivation and forum by the looks of things already I think most of any questions I may have can certainly be answered.........


----------



## MattDash (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey there Rollitup,
I have been reading threads here for a long time and I now have a question, well several..
But lets just ask the most important, can I post pictures of my plant here?

Edit: looks like I can lol i just couldn't find an answer in the forum rules.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

MattDash said:


> Hey there Rollitup,
> I have been reading threads here for a long time and I now have a question, well several..
> But lets just ask the most important, can I post pictures of my plant here?
> 
> Edit: looks like I can lol i just couldn't find an answer in the forum rules.


You have to be a active member for a while to post pics, I'm not sure how long.
But welcome aboard.


----------



## MattDash (Nov 2, 2014)

Well my first real post let me up load several, I think, at least on my end it shows up..


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

krazet said:


> Whats up ladies and gentlemen new to cannabis cultivation and forum by the looks of things already I think most of any questions I may have can certainly be answered.........


Welcome krazet, any ?'s you may have in the future, this is the place to ask.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

MattDash said:


> Well my first real post let me up load several, I think, at least on my end it shows up..


They haven't shown up here but time fixes everything.


----------



## Canna Pazza (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello Rollitup!
I finally did it!! I am going to try a grow indoor for the first time!! Been reading this forum and looked at the great pics for a long time and i always though there is no way i can ever do it, But you know what..if i don't try i will never know for sure!! Hopefully i won't ask 1 million question's!!
Low on budget:
Ordered a tent (32x32x70), Led light (5w vipar 300w) nutrients, seeds etc... Going to try to grow 2 plants Super lemon haze auto fem.
As i mentioned first timer...I hope i won't screw up too bad!!! Any advise will be really appreciated!! 
Where could i find a post with start to finish instruction's 
Thank you!!
Canna


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

Canna Pazza said:


> Hello Rollitup!
> I finally did it!! I am going to try a grow indoor for the first time!! Been reading this forum and looked at the great pics for a long time and i always though there is no way i can ever do it, But you know what..if i don't try i will never know for sure!! Hopefully i won't ask 1 million question's!!
> Low on budget:
> Ordered a tent (32x32x70), Led light (5w vipar 300w) nutrients, seeds etc... Going to try to grow 2 plants Super lemon haze auto fem.
> ...


Welcome Canna you happen to be starting with one of my favorites, SLH is very easy to grow
first don't over water, water only when dry next feed very lightly 1/2 strength on the nutes.
and only after it's 2 weeks old so only bloom nutes are necessary they do like calmag so
once a week with that, light should be 20 on/4 off.
Odor can be a problem I hope you have made provisions for this. (carbon filter is best)
Pot size should be 3 to 5 gallons more toward the 5, they get large for auto's.
Don't transplant after germ., germed seedling should go into final pot. So use peat pot
or like organic cup to start seed and move to pot after 3rd leaf set forms.
Anything else we can go into as you need it. We will be here for you.


----------



## Canna Pazza (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Oldman60,
Nice to meet you, Thank you for your welcome and advises...I don't feel so lost anymore!! 
I am going to use the trio from Fox farm from amazon for nutrients, Should i go with 1/2 dosage from what they are saying and start after 2 weeks old from seed and use bloom? I will go with 5g pots and i will look into Calmag!! Should i start the 20 on 4 off right the way?
Thank you so much for your help!! 
Canna


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 3, 2014)

Canna Pazza said:


> Hi Oldman60,
> Nice to meet you, Thank you for your welcome and advises...I don't feel so lost anymore!!
> I am going to use the trio from Fox farm from amazon for nutrients, Should i go with 1/2 dosage from what they are saying and start after 2 weeks old from seed and use bloom? I will go with 5g pots and i will look into Calmag!! Should i start the 20 on 4 off right the way?
> Thank you so much for your help!!
> Canna


Fox Farm is good stuff, use big bloom according to inst. no grow big, tiger bloom 1/2 dose
start at 2 weeks at 5 weeks flowers will be building fast go to full dose on tiger bloom.
I know what the seed bank says but it will take 10 weeks + for them to finish. Watch out
for leaf tips turning yellow if so back off on nutes, this is called nute burn. Calmag is 1 tsp 
per gal 1 time per week. You'll know when the buds look right. The majority of the weight 
happens in the last 2-3 weeks, patients will be rewarded. And yes 20/4 right from seedling.
And Canna a million ?'s isn't too many.
Good luck.


----------



## cotton_mouth (Nov 3, 2014)

hi, 
my first post here. last week i started my first grow. I have four seedlings in the tent coming up nicely. strain is unknown, the seeds were freebies from nirvana, i wanted to see how things went before i started with the NL's. 
on my next grow i'll try the NL's, maybe i'll have learned something and they will turn out great! 
thanks for all of the advice so far!


----------



## Canna Pazza (Nov 3, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Fox Farm is good stuff, use big bloom according to inst. no grow big, tiger bloom 1/2 dose
> start at 2 weeks at 5 weeks flowers will be building fast go to full dose on tiger bloom.
> I know what the seed bank says but it will take 10 weeks + for them to finish. Watch out
> for leaf tips turning yellow if so back off on nutes, this is called nute burn. Calmag is 1 tsp
> ...



OK got it!! I should be getting everything in the next week or so!! Can't wait to start!!!
I was thinking about buying the soil at one of the local Menards or Home depot..Do you have any advise on which kind i should get? Also, I purchased a 5w 300w led light, Any idea how far i should keep it form seedling and after? There are lot of posts about this but not many using a 5w led? Hopefully i did not purchased the wrong led!!
I will post pictures as soon as i get going if i can...
Thank you Oldman60!!
Canna


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 3, 2014)

Canna Pazza said:


> OK got it!! I should be getting everything in the next week or so!! Can't wait to start!!!
> I was thinking about buying the soil at one of the local Menards or Home depot..Do you have any advise on which kind i should get? Also, I purchased a 5w 300w led light, Any idea how far i should keep it form seedling and after? There are lot of posts about this but not many using a 5w led? Hopefully i did not purchased the wrong led!!
> I will post pictures as soon as i get going if i can...
> Thank you Oldman60!!
> Canna


Try to get Espoma Organic soil or any organic stay away from Miracle Grow or any "enhanced"
soil use 1/3 the soil volume in pearlite, Pro mix or Fox Farm Happy Frog are good also.
The light should be at least 18 inches to start, lower as tolerated by the plants.


----------



## Canna Pazza (Nov 3, 2014)

Got it!
I will get some Perlite with the soil!! 
I purchased a 6" 190 cfm fan i am planning to put inside the tent maybe at the top with a clip and will use a small fan on the floor of tent, The odor should not be an issue at my home unless is pretty bad..Should i have better ventilation inside tent? I have no idea...


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 3, 2014)

Canna Pazza said:


> Got it!
> I will get some Perlite with the soil!!
> I purchased a 6" 190 cfm fan i am planning to put inside the tent maybe at the top with a clip and will use a small fan on the floor of tent, The odor should not be an issue at my home unless is pretty bad..Should i have better ventilation inside tent? I have no idea...


That's good you won't have heat issues with LED's.
The odor will get pretty bad (good!) you might look into a small carbon filter to put on
your exhaust fan. Other than that it sounds like your ready to fly.


----------



## Canna Pazza (Nov 4, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> That's good you won't have heat issues with LED's.
> The odor will get pretty bad (good!) you might look into a small carbon filter to put on
> your exhaust fan. Other than that it sounds like your ready to fly.



Cool!!
Yeah i may look into a filter, It shouldn't be too hard to figure out how to install it..I was reading couple of posts about the ventilation and i was kind of confused...All i need to do is to have some good ventilation inside the tent with maybe some open windows to let air in? In the posts they were talking about setting up a much more complicated ventilation system!
A friend of mine has a growing going and he does not have anything fancy going just a couple of fans and he open the tent to let fresh air in one in awhile..
I should be starting to get some items today!!!
Thank you!!
Canna


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi all! Used the site for many years but first time as a member. Been growing on and off for 15 years, recently returned from a long sabbatical due to housing situation and work. I use a pretty simple ebb and flow system in a 1.2 tent and tend to scrog . I grew Og for years and am just getting a new mother ready for the next grow until then I have some grapefruit diesel on the go... Hope to do a diary with the next run . I hope I am able to contribute and help those with less experience and learn from the network of knowledge that's already here.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 4, 2014)

Canna Pazza said:


> Cool!!
> Yeah i may look into a filter, It shouldn't be too hard to figure out how to install it..I was reading couple of posts about the ventilation and i was kind of confused...All i need to do is to have some good ventilation inside the tent with maybe some open windows to let air in? In the posts they were talking about setting up a much more complicated ventilation system!
> A friend of mine has a growing going and he does not have anything fancy going just a couple of fans and he open the tent to let fresh air in one in awhile..
> I should be starting to get some items today!!!
> ...


Yea, the exhaust goes in the top, the filter is attached to the fan, 4" will work
your other fan goes at the bottom with the lower vent open. You will see the logic
in it. Enjoy building your grow, will talk later.


----------



## High Powered (Nov 5, 2014)

How do I find roll it up on tap talk app (that keeps popping up on my phone when I visit this site) after I download it; I searched for it but to no avail (android phone)?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2014)

Absolutely new to this whole thing, actually not even new, before new. I stopped partaking years ago because I didn't like dealing with scumbags -- not all were, but you know what I mean -- and buy unknown quality. I've been lurking on this site, thinking about doing my own grow and suddenly, Oregon voters made it legal for me to grow up to four plants. That would be plenty. 

I've been an organic gardener for years, even have a small vineyard and make my own wine but never grew MJ.

Before, I was only considering indoor but now outdoor is a possibility. I'm sure I'll find opinions on that here. Plenty of time to read and consider what I want to do.

anyway, glad to meetcha


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 5, 2014)

Fogdog said:


> Absolutely new to this whole thing, actually not even new, before new. I stopped partaking years ago because I didn't like dealing with scumbags -- not all were, but you know what I mean -- and buy unknown quality. I've been lurking on this site, thinking about doing my own grow and suddenly, Oregon voters made it legal for me to grow up to four plants. That would be plenty.
> 
> I've been an organic gardener for years, even have a small vineyard and make my own wine but never grew MJ.
> 
> ...


Welcome Fogdog, growing MJ is just like any other flower that loves a little acidic environment.
You just have to get fine tuned. Are you growing indoors or out? Indoors gives you control
so I will assume this is how.
Lighting is the most important part, for most people with four plants I would suggest 600 watt h.i.d.,
digital ballast lets you use both vegetative and flowering bulbs.(metal halide, high pressure sodium)
As for growing, substrate is up to you but soil is most forgiving and I think the best flavored flowers.
Anything else we can help with please write.
After thought, a good reference read go to "greenmanspage.com" click free library.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks, Oldman,

This seems like a welcoming group. Lots of people invest time to share what they know. I appreciate that.

I don't know which way I want to go. I have room for outdoor but I'm queasy about security. Want to be able to keep the neighbor's kid safe. So, probably indoors. Grow yer own won't be legal until mid-summer, '15. Not going to jump the gun. Plenty of time to figure out what I want to do, match it with what I can do and to learn.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 6, 2014)

I prefer indoor growing for security reasons and what isn't seen can't be bitched about.
Take your time and read all you can, it's the only way to go, if you have any ?'s hit us up.


----------



## OregonTrails (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi! Newbie here! I live in NW Oregon and haven't had a joint in over 30 years. sheesh. I played it safe with the laws because I felt I had too much to risk. Now Oregon has legalized pot starting in July and I want to be ready! I know nothing of growing pot. I mean nothing. Well, okay, I know it grows in soil often but not always.

I came across a couple of guys posting on a political forum in Oregon and one of them told me about this forum, and I decided I could benefit from anything I could learn. So now I'll browse the forum and see about posting in some appropriate place for my questions.

I look forward to chatting with "y'all".


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome O.T. if you read back a few pages I've sort of covered some start up questions
but if there is any other help you need RIU is the place to get it.


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 7, 2014)

HELLO PEOPLE IM A NOOB IM ON MY FIRST GARDEN I GREW FROM SEED I WORKED HARD AND AM VERY HAPPY UNTIL TODAY I SNAPPED THE TOP OFF MY PLANT ABOUT 3 INCHES COME CLEAN OFF ITS 3 WEEKS IN TO FLOWERING IT A LEMON HAZE WILL IT BE OK PLEASE MASTER GROWERS CAN YOU GIVE ME SOME ADVICE


----------



## Dloomis514 (Nov 7, 2014)

try using small letters, welcome!


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 7, 2014)

ok  have you any advice ---
hello sorry to bother people I need help bad im a novice I got a haze strain and its in 3 weeks of flowering I snapped the top off clean off im so sad iv worked hard on my garden its about 2 inches off the top will it be ok ? really need help from experienced growers


----------



## Dloomis514 (Nov 7, 2014)

if you search for broken plants you will find some folks who had luck just putting them back, i think with tape


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 7, 2014)

thank you the tops gone I got abit pissed of and threw the head in the bin there are other cola tops hopefully they will grow ok with the main head gone


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2014)

superlemonman said:


> thank you the tops gone I got abit pissed of and threw the head in the bin there are other cola tops hopefully they will grow ok with the main head gone


It will stop the upward stretch of the main stem but the energy will go into the lower colas
as long as no fungus develops you're ok.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2014)

superlemonman said:


> thank you the tops gone I got abit pissed of and threw the head in the bin there are other cola tops hopefully they will grow ok with the main head gone


It will stop the upward stretch of the main stem but the energy will go into the lower colas
as long as no fungus develops you're ok.


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 7, 2014)

ha now I was wondering about that the top wear its snapped has gone brown will it turn to mould? there are buds forming just around wear it broke


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 7, 2014)

*superlemonmanNew Member*
ha now I was wondering about that the top wear its snapped has gone brown will it turn to mould? there are buds forming just around wear it broke


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2014)

superlemonman said:


> *superlemonmanNew Member*
> ha now I was wondering about that the top wear its snapped has gone brown will it turn to mould? there are buds forming just around wear it broke


It should be good to go. The buds will keep on growing if they don't show any browning already.


----------



## KataractJaxk (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey all, Happy to join such an informative forum. I've been growing for years but mostly outdoors and organically just _"Raw"_. The past couple of years I jumped on board with a plethora of _"nutes_." Now I've decide to take the operation indoors. I have a lot of questions and concerns. Hope to get some awesome insight from you guys. 
Peace


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 7, 2014)

thanks old man may I ask what would I expect off 4 plants in 15 ltr pots in terra pro plus soil and terra flores under a 600 watt lights wot would I expect to get in onces lol ?


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 7, 2014)

anyone know ?


----------



## eugene b (Nov 7, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


plant is turning yellow on the leaves i flushed and it perked up but the color is totally washed out any knowledge from other growers gratefully received... the yellowing is on the whole plant not on bottom only. is it a nitrogen deficient? i flushed yesterday thinking it was over newting...!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2014)

superlemonman said:


> thanks old man may I ask what would I expect off 4 plants in 15 ltr pots in terra pro plus soil and terra flores under a 600 watt lights wot would I expect to get in onces lol ?


Depends on the strain but you should avg. 1.5-2, feed bloom nutes in small amounts often
use bloom boosters sparingly. 
Good luck.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2014)

eugene b said:


> plant is turning yellow on the leaves i flushed and it perked up but the color is totally washed out any knowledge from other growers gratefully received... the yellowing is on the whole plant not on bottom only. is it a nitrogen deficient? i flushed yesterday thinking it was over newting...!!!View attachment 3289036 View attachment 3289037 View attachment 3289039


It could be nute lockout from over feeding just give nutes @ 25% strength.
It should come back, make sure the soil has plenty of oxygenation.


----------



## eugene b (Nov 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> It could be nute lockout from over feeding just give nutes @ 25% strength.
> It should come back, make sure the soil has plenty of oxygenation.


thx man... makes me think flushing was a good idea was beginning to wonder..she is my best plant hope she gets her color back soon..-)..thx for advice oldman60..


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2014)

eugene b said:


> thx man... makes me think flushing was a good idea was beginning to wonder..she is my best plant hope she gets her color back soon..-)..thx for advice oldman60..


Just be patient only feed every other week till she's back.


----------



## Grow4m (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello all!
Newbie here. Tried twice at seeds in soil grow with bad results. May have overwatered the plants or put them under the lights too soon so I'm now trying DWC using pail and net pot.
Wish me luck!


----------



## eugene b (Nov 8, 2014)

Grow4m said:


> Hello all!
> Newbie here. Tried twice at seeds in soil grow with bad results. May have overwatered the plants or put them under the lights too soon so I'm now trying DWC using pail and net pot.
> Wish me luck!


good luck dwc gets really good results better than soil if done properly...what strains are you doing?...check out my blog let me know what you think...https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/eugene-b.887121/ Hope things go well with this grow for you...-)


----------



## eugene b (Nov 8, 2014)

Grow4m said:


> Hello all!
> Newbie here. Tried twice at seeds in soil grow with bad results. May have overwatered the plants or put them under the lights too soon so I'm now trying DWC using pail and net pot.
> Wish me luck![/
> put some pics on when you have them....


----------



## Grow4m (Nov 9, 2014)

eugene b said:


> good luck dwc gets really good results better than soil if done properly...what strains are you doing?...check out my blog let me know what you think...https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/eugene-b.887121/ Hope things go well with this grow for you...-)


Thanks. I'm trying to grow Afghan Kush x Black Domino. They suggested it at the head shop so I don't know if it's good or not but I'll try it and see.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 9, 2014)

Grow4m said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to grow Afghan Kush x Black Domino. They suggested it at the head shop so I don't know if it's good or not but I'll try it and see.


The strain is very good and should do well but dwc can be tricky you should grow in soil
A bit before you expand.


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 9, 2014)

ye I agree I got a bubler system but aint tried it aint got a clue how to use it im just gna get the hang of soil then try hydro kool blog oldman I just checked it


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 9, 2014)

do any of you lollypop the bottoms?


----------



## Grow4m (Nov 9, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> The strain is very good and should do well but dwc can be tricky you should grow in soil
> A bit before you expand.


Thanks but I've had poor success with soil.


oldman60 said:


> The strain is very good and should do well but dwc can be tricky you should grow in soil
> A bit before you expand.


I've read that but I've had no luck with soil twice already. That's why I'm trying hydro. I've started a journal in the forums section and I appreciate feedback.


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 9, 2014)

hydro a lot harder then soil if ur struggling with soil good chance you will struggle with hydro ?


----------



## rancidbodies (Nov 9, 2014)

Canna Pazza said:


> Hi Oldman60,
> Nice to meet you, Thank you for your welcome and advises...I don't feel so lost anymore!!
> I am going to use the trio from Fox farm from amazon for nutrients, Should i go with 1/2 dosage from what they are saying and start after 2 weeks old from seed and use bloom? I will go with 5g pots and i will look into Calmag!! Should i start the 20 on 4 off right the way?
> Thank you so much for your help!!
> Canna


I used F/F my first a little strong I'd start with a 1/3 strength till you see how the foliage reacts but good luck nice start with the led I used a bunch cfls got a lil under a qp on two plants. Don't forget to flush I used bushdoctos sledge hammer flush


----------



## mosesmayes (Nov 9, 2014)

What's up boys and girls, so i've been at it for awhile now, couple years but prior my last 2 harvests its all been in soil, but now i've moved to a new spot and ive run been running a flood and drain hydro system my last two grows, i'm about 10-12 days out from my third. I'm well invested equipment wise, improving on my room as i go. So where i can go for general trouble shooting? First crop was 6.1lb second 5.3 but those were summer months and my temps went a little crazy. I'm having doubts about what this one is going to turn out..i'll be suprised if i hit 5 ...but I'm always kinda like that at harvest time too.


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 10, 2014)

kogislife420 said:


> Hey ill introduce myself,
> 
> I am an 18 year old from Australia coming up to harvesting my first crop which hasnt been to bad im doing better then i thought i would. Before i started growing i had some good knowledge about how to start growing because i didnt want to kill my plant but im quick learner



Nice stuff man ..
what strain you got??
Im in oz got og kush cheese bubba n bay 11 going


----------



## kogislife420 (Nov 10, 2014)

yeah Ive got some White Widow, BC Bud and some mango kush some pretty good strains idek I was growing until I got my parent out to the grow site because they were all my parents seeds so they knew what was up,


----------



## Chief4Peace (Nov 10, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 Howdy friends,
I am a newbie to these forums but I shall enjoy them like a pro. I have a few years experience in growing cannabis and working in a dispensary, I have developed a system that suites my needs very well. I started off growing outdoors in southern California with some Mexican seeds I collected. Although I love outdoors, I soon found the need to go to the single seed centre and purchase pre 98 bubba seeds which I grew indoors originally under HPS 1000W and that worked out well for me until I switched to induction. Now I find a sweet natural balance in my garden and am very happy with my system. I hope to share as much as possible with all of you forum readers!
Greenest regards,
Carlos Bernard


----------



## Cam Berz (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey all !!! I'm rearing the end of my Underdawg OG, Blackwater Kush, and Sour Diesel grow...Day 50..Thinking of 10 more days but these buds are HUUUGE! Might even have to pull the Underdawgs early on day 55. Any positive feedback and constructive criticism is greatly appreciated .


----------



## Do-B-Hittin (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey folks, New here and thought I would say hello from Southern Colorado. I'm a small time grower for personal use only and sharing with friends/family of course. I have read quite a bit on this site, and I must say it is impressive and the attitudes seem good. I hope to add to the conversation and continue to learn and expand my knowledge. Thanks to all that contribute and keep a place like this alive. 

peace,

doobs


----------



## docter (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello. Welcome .


----------



## maddawg25 (Nov 11, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


how do i start my own thread?


----------



## kupihea (Nov 13, 2014)

Aloha all, I noticed that my signature looks all screwed up. Is there a way to edit it?


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to roll it up 2nd grow but 1st time with all the right equipment I set up a thread under newbie central named 1k watt grow new I plz comment any input would help here's a pic from 1st day and another 1 took today 3 weeks in 8x7 tent


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 13, 2014)

Growingoutthehood said:


> Hey guys I'm new to roll it up 2nd grow but 1st time with all the right equipment I set up a thread under newbie central named 1k watt grow new I plz comment any input would help here's a pic from 1st day and another 1 took today 3 weeks in 8x7 tent


https://www.rollitup.org/t/nutrients-for-noobs-making-it-through-your-first-grow.850705/

Independent of lighting used, that is the easiest growing regiment I know of.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 13, 2014)

superlemonman said:


> do any of you lollypop the bottoms?


Yes, it gives the tops more energy to do their thing. you can also try lst,
tying down the branches after a couple weeks old, the resulting shoots go straight up
to the light. You can lst multiple times to give a huge canopy.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 13, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Yes, it gives the tops more energy to do their thing. you can also try lst,
> tying down the branches after a couple weeks old, the resulting shoots go straight up
> to the light. You can lst multiple times to give a huge canopy.


Tuck, don't pluck.

The leaves are what creates the energy for the plant to use.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 14, 2014)

Aloha, I've been missing from the site for a while now. Hope to reconnect and learn a lot more. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Tuck, don't pluck.
> 
> The leaves are what creates the energy for the plant to use.


I trim out the small useless shoots from the lower branches, and sometimes branches
these rob the plant of needed energy especially during flower cycle. I don't defoliate
the plant.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I trim out the small useless shoots from the lower branches, and sometimes branches
> these rob the plant of needed energy especially during flower cycle. I don't defoliate
> the plant.


I use those for clones, so I guess we do the same thing for different reasons 

But I have seen people literally take everything under the cola off. Makes me want to run and give my plants a hug when I see that...


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> I use those for clones, so I guess we do the same thing for different reasons
> 
> But I have seen people literally take everything under the cola off. Makes me want to run and give my plants a hug when I see that...


I could see it with radicle LST or maybe supercroping but otherwise no.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I could see it with radicle LST or maybe supercroping but otherwise no.


I think he might have seen a mature Scrog.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I could see it with radicle LST or maybe supercroping but otherwise no.
> 
> I think he might have seen a mature Scrog.


Supercropping has nothing to do with defoliating. 

And I've seen plenty of mature ScrOGs  Not sure what that has to do with picking a plant butt-naked either. There's a difference between a scrog that gets rid of everything under the screen because it won't get light anyways and a sog grower that shows me a nug on a stick and goes "I lollipopped it!"


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Supercropping has nothing to do with defoliating.
> 
> And I've seen plenty of mature ScrOGs  Not sure what that has to do with picking a plant butt-naked either. There's a difference between a scrog that gets rid of everything under the screen because it won't get light anyways and a sog grower that shows me a nug on a stick and goes "I lollipopped it!"


I do not know how litteral his definition of lollypop is, taking everything under the top nug is 
detrimental to the plant but there is a lot of room for misunderstanding here.


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am going to try and grow some indoor.
I have read allot of forums and chats and much more.
I have even bought some stuff already (tent ect.)
I have some problem with chosing light. 
I would like to use LED light (cheap) but ...
when I google LED +indoor +grow ... there are a million and more options ...
Have read some of them but ... it is all the same (one stuck to mind www.realgrowled.com) but they are sold out.
Does anybody have experience with this company ... as they are sold out someone should ...
Alternative does anybody have an advice on which LED to use?

cheers,
PP


----------



## Dloomis514 (Nov 17, 2014)

cree 3070 3000k leds, any bin are awesome, but DIY


----------



## kupihea (Nov 17, 2014)

I have had lots of success just using CFLs from the hardware store. For early stages I have used 5000k - 6500k. it seems to do the trick. I use a lot of lights so there is good coverage.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 17, 2014)

Those "k" numbers can be hard to find on some brands so I start by looking for "daylight" on the packages.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 17, 2014)

Ooops.... hahaha... Don't know why I read CFL when you typed LED. It's still early here in Hawaii. I hope to hear more about your quest. I would be interested in trying it since Hawaii is the land of Most expensive electric rates ($.45/Kwh).


----------



## iliadtattoo (Nov 18, 2014)

New to this forum, Not to growing. Still have tons to learn and a little to give. Currently in the East Bay Central Cali. Always up for local swaps and hang outs. Currently growing kens GDP, Sweet Tooth, Romulan, Pineapple Thai ( the never ending flower sativa from hell), and a big assortment of mutant Duck foot type stuff. :0)


----------



## 8Q8 (Nov 22, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Aloha I'm a newbie to the max!! Any and all ino is great by me!! Planning a small closet grow to start my adventures!!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to RIU 8Q8, any ?'s you have this is the place to ask.
Best advice I can give you is read, read, read.
Good luck.


----------



## jonny think different (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey am new to site and new to indoor growing. Have just started my first grow journal. Bag seed and super skunk auto and dp think different will upload pics lata when lights come on. One love all


----------



## Botonist (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree


----------



## TrueBliss (Nov 23, 2014)

New to growing but not to medicating 

Cant believe I waited this long to learn to grow!


----------



## Richipoo (Nov 24, 2014)

I just signed up and wanted to say hi to everyone. I've read a lot about how to do a small grow, but have yet to actually do it. A little at a time I've been collecting the brightest cfl's I can find in 2700k and 6500k, bulb splitters, reflectors, etc. I hope to be ready to get started in a few months or so. It's nice to be here and I'm looking forward to meeting, gaining (and then sharing) knowledge from everyone here on RollItUp.


----------



## rob333 (Nov 24, 2014)

I LIKE JAM


----------



## duke3522 (Nov 25, 2014)

Newbie here. I have a 24"x48" grow tent. With a 80*3w LED grow light. My first try at mj, but I have grown many other plants in my day. I use to grow a couple of thousand garden mums every year. So I have some experience in dealing with light sensitive flowering plants. I have been lurking on here for better than a year. I have learned alot, and am looking forward to contributing to the community where I ca..


----------



## PKMSTR (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey all, 
I've been following the forum for only a few weeks trying to get as much knowledge as I can before I started my very first grow.
Thankfully I have had the help of my best friend who is an experienced grower. He has been reluctant to help but I ferret out info from him. H just wants me to learn on my own. I'm grateful for this though because he does willingly point me into the right direction. This is what I hope to get from these forums is pointed in the right direction. I do not expect an experienced grower to explain for the eleventeenth time why this light is better than that. All I ask is a "hey man, here is a link to learn about what you are wondering."

I just started my first grow and certainly have some questions. I'll be posting them in other threads but until then I hope you have a great day.


----------



## tynen (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello! I'm new here. I"m glad I found this site!


----------



## blendy (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi all

Long time follower of this forum till I lost my old account password.. so here I am again! Will be building a new room shortly and documenting my steps along the way to share with you all


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Looking for other Kiwi members to hook up with...had an old profile here  Any one for a chat or keen to help a friend in need let me know...One good turn deserves another.. Central Auckland here literally been  not easy moving cities...Originally from Wellington..So hit me back for a chat or more


----------



## HollyD (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I'm Holly, I'm in Oregon and am here to lurk about and learn everything there is to know about growing so I'll be all ready for the first seed to hit dirt the minute it gets legal here next July.

I grew some plants under fluorescent light once about a million years ago, but it seems that everything has changed a lot since then. I've got a lot to learn. I'm going to try very hard not to ask stupid questions.


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 28, 2014)

kupihea said:


> Ooops.... hahaha... Don't know why I read CFL when you typed LED. It's still early here in Hawaii. I hope to hear more about your quest. I would be interested in trying it since Hawaii is the land of Most expensive electric rates ($.45/Kwh).


Hahaha wonderfull!
Patience is not my virtue! So I bought a number of LEDs from them (RealGrowLed) if you like I can keep you updated on my experience using the LEDs!
Cheers,Pp


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 28, 2014)

Dloomis514 said:


> cree 3070 3000k leds, any bin are awesome, but DIY


Hi Dloomis514!, thanks for the info ... I am not sure how many I needed so I bought a pair of "plug and play" from RealGrowLed (com) ... seems to be cheaper too.
If you like I can keep you updated on how my little friends grow!
Cheers, PP


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 28, 2014)

HollyD said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm Holly, I'm in Oregon and am here to lurk about and learn everything there is to know about growing so I'll be all ready for the first seed to hit dirt the minute it gets legal here next July.
> 
> I grew some plants under fluorescent light once about a million years ago, but it seems that everything has changed a lot since then. I've got a lot to learn. I'm going to try very hard not to ask stupid questions.


hahahaha HollyD,
I have the same problem!! Read a million things ans still had no clue on what to do exactly.. So I went ahead and just bought stuff.
In the meanwhile I have some great experience buying thing on the internet.
Seeds, tents, LEDs (for example FemaleSeeds and RealGrowLed) friendly people with some patience to "guide" me towards my first harvest! ... at least I hope it will be a good harvest! ...
If you want I can keep you posted on my experience?!
Cheers, PP


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 28, 2014)

PKMSTR said:


> Hey all,
> I've been following the forum for only a few weeks trying to get as much knowledge as I can before I started my very first grow.
> Thankfully I have had the help of my best friend who is an experienced grower. He has been reluctant to help but I ferret out info from him. H just wants me to learn on my own. I'm grateful for this though because he does willingly point me into the right direction. This is what I hope to get from these forums is pointed in the right direction. I do not expect an experienced grower to explain for the eleventeenth time why this light is better than that. All I ask is a "hey man, here is a link to learn about what you are wondering."
> 
> I just started my first grow and certainly have some questions. I'll be posting them in other threads but until then I hope you have a great day.


"hey man, here is a link to learn about what you are wondering: realgrowled.com "
Hahaha they helped me with my newbee questions regarding light and up and down time!
Cheers, PP


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

PP02111986! said:


> hahahaha HollyD,
> I have the same problem!! Read a million things ans still had no clue on what to do exactly.. So I went ahead and just bought stuff.
> In the meanwhile I have some great experience buying thing on the internet.
> Seeds, tents, LEDs (for example FemaleSeeds and RealGrowLed) friendly people with some patience to "guide" me towards my first harvest! ... at least I hope it will be a good harvest! ...
> ...



what are u growing?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> Hi Looking for other Kiwi members to hook up with...had an old profile here  Any one for a chat or keen to help a friend in need let me know...One good turn deserves another.. Central Auckland here literally been  not easy moving cities...Originally from Wellington..So hit me back for a chat or more


sounds like begging


----------



## Dloomis514 (Nov 28, 2014)

PP02111986! said:


> Hi Dloomis514!, thanks for the info ... I am not sure how many I needed so I bought a pair of "plug and play" from RealGrowLed (com) ... seems to be cheaper too.
> If you like I can keep you updated on how my little friends grow!
> Cheers, PP


Would love to here every step in your grow from purchasing to puffing. Maybe start a journal?


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 28, 2014)

cheapgrower2014 said:


> what are u growing?


maroc ... Amongst others


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 28, 2014)

Dloomis514 said:


> Would love to here every step in your grow from purchasing to puffing. Maybe start a journal?


Have to find out how to do that ... but I will do that!


----------



## Dloomis514 (Nov 28, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/Journals/ would be a great place to start, don't forget that step in the journal


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 28, 2014)

cheapgrower2014 said:


> is this your first time using leds? heard their cheaper than hps


It's my first time one everything ... well not everything ... Growing ...
And yes, I heard the same too, so Inwent on the internet and hit grow and led ...
To much to read and to much to choose!
So I turned to this and other forums to find out who had experience with what ...
But patience is not my virtue so I bought four tubes from RealGrowLed ...
They seem to be the only one to have LED light combined with warmth!
Atleast I haven't found this combination anywhere ... And they claim that their led help fight a number of diseases ... a few I did not heard about before ...
And as a bonus ... this led doesn't need any extra cooling system ...
I hope I made the right choice but only time will tell ...
Cheers, PP


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 28, 2014)

Dloomis514 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/Journals/ would be a great place to start, don't forget that step in the journal


Thanks!


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

PP02111986! said:


> It's my first time one everything ... well not everything ... Growing ...
> And yes, I heard the same too, so Inwent on the internet and hit grow and led ...
> To much to read and to much to choose!
> So I turned to this and other forums to find out who had experience with what ...
> ...



sorry man stoner moment its 12:27pm here bit early to be smoking lol. i read back and seen that this was your first time using leds. well hope it goes well for u and keep us posted at different stages like dloomis514 said mabe start a journal


----------



## weedenhanced (Nov 28, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> Hi Looking for other Kiwi members to hook up with...had an old profile here  Any one for a chat or keen to help a friend in need let me know...One good turn deserves another.. Central Auckland here literally been  not easy moving cities...Originally from Wellington..So hit me back for a chat or more


Other accout is angel and ur a troll


----------



## PP02111986! (Nov 28, 2014)

cheapgrower2014 said:


> sorry man stoner moment its 12:27pm here bit early to be smoking lol. i read back and seen that this was your first time using leds. well hope it goes well for u and keep us posted at different stages like dloomis514 said mabe start a journal


Never too early to enjoy a little smoke  
Have a great one today!
Cheers, PP


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

PP02111986! said:


> Never too early to enjoy a little smoke
> Have a great one today!
> Cheers, PP



thanks man will do got a nice little bit of white widow so my days sorted


----------



## kupihea (Nov 28, 2014)

PP02111986! said:


> Hahaha wonderfull!
> Patience is not my virtue! So I bought a number of LEDs from them (RealGrowLed) if you like I can keep you updated on my experience using the LEDs!
> Cheers,Pp



Yes, Thanks a lot. I'll stay tuned. Mahalo!


----------



## jdavis0009 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello all new to this site and growing thought I would start with a few pics of my baby. She's on day 28 of 60-70 day flower.


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Nov 29, 2014)

jdavis0009 said:


> View attachment 3303181 View attachment 3303182 Hello all new to this site and growing thought I would start with a few pics of my baby. She's on day 28 of 60-70 day flower.



now that's a fuckin plant!!! good growing ma man!!! what's the strand?


----------



## jdavis0009 (Nov 29, 2014)

Red Dragon. It's been a good strain hope it produces as well as it looks.


----------



## Marty0087 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi everyone, i just started to grow a week ago after someone sold me a bud full of seed. I currently have 20 small plants. Only 3 have no leaf yet. I plan on keeping 4 plants, ofc the strongest looking female. I did my setup in a closet and covered the wall with alluminum paper for better light reflection . I currently use 1 cfl 1600 lumen spiral light at 10 cm of the plants and 3 cfl 1600 lumen at 20-25cm. Everything grow so fast, it kind of scare me lol. Anyway, ill keep you guys in touch . Btw these forum rock!


----------



## bigfrog626 (Nov 29, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Wussup im big frog, ima first time grower. I built a grow box myself out of a old dog house. Just thought somebody had any suggestions on anything else i should have? Thanks


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

bigfrog626 said:


> Wussup im big frog, ima first time grower. I built a grow box myself out of a old dog house. Just thought somebody had any suggestions on anything else i should have? Thanks



Hey bigfrog welcome to growing lol, am growing without all the expensive stuff and seeing promising results, u'll see my pics a couple of posts back


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

jdavis0009 said:


> Red Dragon. It's been a good strain hope it produces as well as it looks.



Tidiest looking plant ive seen this year keep up the good work


----------



## jdavis0009 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks cheapgrower20 it's been super stressful growing her but I think it will all pay off in the end


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

Marty0087 said:


> Hi everyone, i just started to grow a week ago after someone sold me a bud full of seed. I currently have 20 small plants. Only 3 have no leaf yet. I plan on keeping 4 plants, ofc the strongest looking female. I did my setup in a closet and covered the wall with alluminum paper for better light reflection . I currently use 1 cfl 1600 lumen spiral light at 10 cm of the plants and 3 cfl 1600 lumen at 20-25cm. Everything grow so fast, it kind of scare me lol. Anyway, ill keep you guys in touch . Btw these forum rock!



if your growing in a closet u should think about painting it with white paint instead of alluminum paper its meant to reflect light better


----------



## Marty0087 (Nov 30, 2014)

cheapgrower2014 said:


> if your growing in a closet u should think about painting it with white paint instead of alluminum paper its meant to reflect light better


Allright ill do this. What about mirror? Do they reflect light more than white paint?


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

Marty0087 said:


> Allright ill do this. What about mirror? Do they reflect light more than white paint?


Mirrors *waste* energy by absorbing only a small fraction of the light that falls on them. 

When light, which, like radio waves, is a form of electromagnetic radiation, strikes a metallic mirror the electrons in the metal move just as they do when a radio signal strikes an antenna. Pushing electrons around takes energy, which dims the reflected image.

Metallic mirrors reflect infrared light (heat) and if your mirror has imperfections this will cause hot spots, which can burn plants.*Please note*_ hot spots also apply to Mylar and Foil and IMO is not applicable to growers using small amounts of fluorescent lighting. 

By using a mirror to reflect your light on a wall, you can test for imperfections, if you see an uneven image, with focused beams (normally located at the edge of the reflected pattern) these are known as *hot spots* and depending on the wattage of your bulb, may burn your foliage.

Metallic mirrors should not be used as a reflector for your grow room as minimizing light loss is important.

found this for you _


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

Marty0087 said:


> Allright ill do this. What about mirror? Do they reflect light more than white paint?



and i found something on here for u just copy and paste it

https://www.rollitup.org/t/best-shade-of-white-to-paint-grow-room.133635/


----------



## Marty0087 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, from what I've read, ill stick to white paint. Its better and less expensive, witch is good since i wont spent much for my frist grow. I plan on buying better light and good nutriments though but thats about it. A part from this, i give my plants ton of love.


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm totally new to this sight and would appreciate any good advice and help


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dloomis514 said:


> if you search for broken plants you will find some folks who had luck just putting them back, i think with tape


 I've had luck with tape this last outdoor season. I'm a total newbie and went a lil too far on the bending. I gave it about 2 weeks to take the tape off to make sure it nice and healed


----------



## eugene b (Dec 3, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/eugene-b.887121/


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 3, 2014)

I replanted this clone about a week ago was in a very small pot. I transferred it to a 7 gallon smart pot and used fox farm ocean forest. Is there anything that could help? It already looked like this before I transplanted it


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

Jenny 209916 said:


> I replanted this clone about a week ago was in a very small pot. I transferred it to a 7 gallon smart pot and used fox farm ocean forest. Is there anything that could help? It already looked like this before I transplanted it


how long ago did u transplant it? looks like it ran out of nutes prior to new container. may need supplemental nutrition, but that may start to uptake the foxfarm if ya just transplanted.

hello and welcome aboard


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> how long ago did u transplant it? looks like it ran out of nutes prior to new container. may need supplemental nutrition, but that may start to uptake the foxfarm if ya just transplanted.
> 
> hello and welcome aboard


I transplanted about a week ago. What's a supplement nutrition? Thanks for the warm welcoming abe


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

I know the FF has some nutrients, so your plant may be on the mend now. certainly can't tell, but the soil looks dry and it can't get full nutrients unless it goes thru moist then somewhat dry cycles... favorable ph may help too. i wldnt go wild and start over fertilizing just yet, see how she does but consider adding 1/2 strength (or less) nutes if it doesn't start bouncing back. were u planning on certain liquid products for nutrition or just the fox farm?

tap on image


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I know the FF has some nutrients, so your plant may be on the mend now. certainly can't tell, but the soil looks dry and it can't get full nutrients unless it goes thru moist then somewhat dry cycles... favorable ph may help too. i wldnt go wild and start over fertilizing just yet, see how she does but consider adding 1/2 strength (or less) nutes if it doesn't start bouncing back. were u planning on certain liquid products for nutrition or just the fox farm?
> View attachment 3306389View attachment 3306390
> tap on image


I have gh floranova grow that I used on my outdoor but I'm not sure if I want to feed my indoor the same? I'm thinking about using something more organic.I had a few of fox farm soil Bags sitting in my basement and seems like their a little dried out and when I replanted my clones I just watered around the plant a bit but most of my soil was a lil dried out. Should I give the whole soil one good watering ?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

Jenny 209916 said:


> I have gh floranova grow that I used on my outdoor but I'm not sure if I want to feed my indoor the same? I'm thinking about using something more organic.I had a few of fox farm soil Bags sitting in my basement and seems like their a little dried out and when I replanted my clones I just watered around the plant a bit but most of my soil is a lil dried out. Should I give the whole soil one good watering ?


Water? yes probably a good idea now that it's establishing itself in a new container (roots can't go where there isn't water) and it's also kinda hurtin for nutrients... a real light fertilization w what u already have -may- be a good idea. or grab one of the grow products i suggested. don't hold me responsible for whatever happens, just tryin to help! take care, good luck.


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Water? yes probably a good idea now that it's establishing itself in a new container (roots can't go where there isn't water) and it's also kinda hurtin for nutrients... a real light fertilization w what u already have -may- be a good idea. or grab one of the grow products i suggested. don't hold me responsible for whatever happens, just tryin to help! take care, good luck.[/QUOT


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 3, 2014)

No problem 


abe supercro said:


> Water? yes probably a good idea now that it's establishing itself in a new container (roots can't go where there isn't water) and it's also kinda hurtin for nutrients... a real light fertilization w what u already have -may- be a good idea. or grab one of the grow products i suggested. don't hold me responsible for whatever happens, just tryin to help! take care, good luck.


Ok thanks for the advice I really appreciate your time.


----------



## Marty0087 (Dec 3, 2014)

Welcome Jenny, I'm new too. You should find ton of info here, it is a really great forum. I started a grow from seedbag 2 week ago, my first one hehe and I have hope to be successful because of this forum. I wish you best of luck with your grow and many buds


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

@Jenny 209916, hey u have yet another nu friend. ^^


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 3, 2014)

Marty0087 said:


> Welcome Jenny, I'm new too. You should find ton of info here, it is a really great forum. I started a grow from seedbag 2 week ago, my first one hehe and I have hope to be successful because of this forum. I wish you best of luck with your grow and many buds


Thanks Marty and best of luck to you too.


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> @Jenny 209916, hey u have yet another nu friend. ^^


yes how cool? Feels good to be around nice people


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 4, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> @Jenny 209916, hey u have yet another nu friend. ^^


I have my 1000w hps about 28in from my young ones. Is that ok?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

Jenny 209916 said:


> I have my 1000w hps about 28in from my young ones. Is that ok?


hey thsi must be you... 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/any-help-or-comments-is-appreciated.852956/#post-11113363
perhaps 2.5' -3' until ov'r transplant strss


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes that's me. I'm still getting used to the site and how it works thanks for the help


----------



## SoMEgrowNewb33 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey all new grower and user here. Ive been on here for about a month just reading a lot and learning, there is so much info!! but im excited to get started i know i have a long way to go!! I am starting out with a CFL grow, i know its not the best but i figure its a start. Ill post up some pictures of my set up soon 
Thanks guys glad to be here!


----------



## Schmeow (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I recently moved from Maine to Houston and in desperate need of some friends. If anyone is willing to chat, I would genuinely appreciate. My IBD is killing my stomach and I really need some help. Thank you


----------



## tothemoonbatman (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Everybody! Just joined the forum I'm on my second grow, I've encountered some problems but things are looking ok for the moment. Look forward to hearing what you all have to say and learning from people with experience. I know there are many factors involved but I've been using 20-20-20 for veg and recently read that I should be using something more like 10-5-5. . The soil im using has a good amount of N in it and I just potted up so I'm guessing I should not have to use any fertilizer for a while but when I do feed not sure what numbers I feed with. If anyone can shed some light on the subject it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PP02111986! (Dec 6, 2014)

kupihea said:


> Yes, Thanks a lot. I'll stay tuned. Mahalo!


Recieved message that the tubes are on their way!! #exited


----------



## ide (Dec 7, 2014)

this is my first post


----------



## HipTreeLvr (Dec 8, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



Is this a place to only talk about cannabis?


----------



## HipTreeLvr (Dec 8, 2014)

ide said:


> this is my first post


mine too >.<


----------



## MintCA (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey all!

I'm a first time grower. I ask a lot of questions, but I'm definitely interested in learning how to grow as fast as possible.

I just got medical card not too long ago, so now I'm legal to grow! ... at least in my state lol


----------



## BigExclusive (Dec 10, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey I'm from philly looking for a little grow help


----------



## brains123 (Dec 10, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hello everyone glad to be here and I'll see you all around the site


----------



## ledhed59 (Dec 11, 2014)

brains123 said:


> hello everyone glad to be here and I'll see you all around the site


this is great


----------



## Araña con Verga (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey all! 
we're new! 

Been lurking in the grow guides for years


----------



## Tre_d (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey people. I'm new here and Currently 4 weeks into my first grow  And my girl probably wouldn't be alive if it wasnt for this amazing website and all the fine people here. i've learned a lot from you guys and hope to be able to contribute back some day.


----------



## xtranger420 (Dec 13, 2014)

So Time to introduce myself , I've grown for a few years now, lm a peace maker, I have been lurking on this site for a while now but I finally decided to be part of it, my goal is to help and learn from people!


----------



## Araña con Verga (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey I'm confused How you guys use the like thing?


----------



## xtranger420 (Dec 13, 2014)

Araña con Verga said:


> Hey I'm confused How you guys use the like thing?


I think you kinda earn it" by posting stuff and being more active on RIU!


----------



## Moolaur (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey everyone trying to get my first grow under my belt! I've got 2 trainwreck, 1 og kush and a superskunk auto (all fem) under a 600w HPS in a 100x100x200cm black orchid grow tent 

If anyone has any tips for any of my girls it will be highly appreciated


----------



## surfsem (Dec 13, 2014)

Aloha! 

Been lurking here for a while but I'm fully legal now so I'm out of the closet


----------



## Mr. Shine (Dec 14, 2014)

Cool! 
Facebook for smokers!


----------



## MrHighdro (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey all newbie here, just looking to join a great community to share, learn, and hang out. Lurked and read some awesome useful stuff for awhile but figured its time I join up and say hi. So hi!


----------



## Reaper of med (Dec 16, 2014)

Howzit from South Africa....I'm new here, but as a Durbanite old school dude, just greeting everyone and wanting to be welcomed.....I look forward to all the "new stuff info" and I'll exchange my 40+yrs of DP, Zululand, Swazi, Transkei, Malawi and other stuff info....I do outdoor.....after many years of trial and error, I am here to both learn and share.... 
Oh and btw I seem to have sproutlings all over my garden recently....I'm gonna keep ALL of them...gotta love it!


----------



## SNDBLOP (Dec 16, 2014)

Longtime lurker, hows it growing friends.


----------



## DarkSideOfFinland (Dec 18, 2014)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


To whom it may concern , does anyone know how to post a Thread on an iPhone ?
Can I buy THC23%/CBD3% anywhere legally in the World . Thank you .


----------



## Twitch's Brother (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey RIU just wanted to introduce my self and say hi, im a new member here and im looking forward to reading around


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello 

I'm [email protected]


----------



## Boogalou (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and love this site, I have just started my first grow two weeks ago with Purple Kush seeds in a wardrobe 4' x 18" and have a Pro Grow 400X. I'm just hoping to grow enough for myself not to run out. I haven't smoked for 25 years and remember the droughts where you couldn't buy pot for the love of money, so I started sniffing all sorts of things. I don't want that to ever happen again. Anyway I just want to treat my depression and insomnia, don't want to take the doctors medications anymore. I want to go natural and I must admit I'm excited about my new hobby and open to any feed back that is on offer.


----------



## DarkSideOfFinland (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello mate !
Any clues as to where in the World I might get Hemp Oil legally (THC23%/CBD3%) ?
Thank you , Warren .


Twitch's Brother said:


> Hey RIU just wanted to introduce my self and say hi, im a new member here and im looking forward to reading around


ate


----------



## DANK PURPY (Dec 23, 2014)

hey guys I'm a new grower and had a lot of questions about growing.
take a look at my new thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-grower-here-help.854979/
the thread has a lot more information on my cheap setup.
was wondering if any experienced growers or even beginners know any tips that might help me along the way and help prevent
mistakes in the future please reply to my thread and let me know. thanks!


----------



## Reaper of med (Dec 24, 2014)

I


Boogalou said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and love this site, I have just started my first grow two weeks ago with Purple Kush seeds in a wardrobe 4' x 18" and have a Pro Grow 400X. I'm just hoping to grow enough for myself not to run out. I haven't smoked for 25 years and remember the droughts where you couldn't buy pot for the love of money, so I started sniffing all sorts of things. I don't want that to ever happen again. Anyway I just want to treat my depression and insomnia, don't want to take the doctors medications anymore. I want to go natural and I must admit I'm excited about my new hobby and open to any feed back that is on offer.


I can relate bro'....move forward and leave that world behind !!


----------



## Boogalou (Dec 24, 2014)

Reaper of med said:


> I
> 
> 
> I can relate bro'....move forward and leave that world behind !!


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Super_high (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi guys. New to the forum. Hope you all had a good christmas


----------



## Jd Short (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, glad to finally have joined the forum and discussions here. Im Jd Short, breeder of Azure Haze and Whitaker Blues. My father Dj Short and I are well and life goes on. 

I came here to share my work and get the word out that I'll be making some new strains. Currently I'm working on selecting an f5 Blueberry pheno from Dj's f5 stock to backcross with an unspecified male. I know we've all seen the f6's and f7's done to death, but this will be something completely different and unique using an f4 backcross instead of the standard f5 inbreed cross that everyone and their grandma has done. 

I will also be working on bringing back some of Dj's old school staples like Old Time Moonshine, True Blueberry, F-13 and many more. I'll keep ya's all posted as I can. 

Again, great to be here.


----------



## Boogalou (Dec 27, 2014)

Jd Short said:


> Hey everyone, glad to finally have joined the forum and discussions here. Im Jd Short, breeder of Azure Haze and Whitaker Blues. My father Dj Short and I are well and life goes on.
> 
> I came here to share my work and get the word out that I'll be making some new strains. Currently I'm working on selecting an f5 Blueberry pheno from Dj's f5 stock to backcross with an unspecified male. I know we've all seen the f6's and f7's done to death, but this will be something completely different and unique using an f4 backcross instead of the standard f5 inbreed cross that everyone and their grandma has done.
> 
> ...


Hi there jd, what part of the world are you in, love to get some good strains in Australia.


----------



## Dopaz (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey y'all! New to the forum, been lurking about for some time. Just failed on a first attempt at a grow (auto berry ryder). Pretty sure it was a damping-off problem in the seedling. Trying again soon with some non-auto fem seeds and a (hopefully) smarter approach!


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey I have written a little intro about me and its too big to fit in the box!


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 1, 2015)

I just adopted this lil girl how long should i wait to water and give her the nutes i want to feed her?


----------



## DoctorShadow420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi I'm Dr Shadow! A new grower currently 13 Days into my first indoor grow! I hope to get a thread up soon as i need help and tips towards how to go about getting the best yield out of my diy cfl closet box. Currently trying to lst but not sure if im doing it right so any and all advice is welcomed! Thanx Everybody!!


----------



## Blaze lion (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi I'm a noob picked up an areogarden and it seems to do the job I started with five dwarf low flyers and I have two left I made some mistakes haha but now I know what root rot looks like and how to treat it. My plants are at 53days and are less than a foot tall


----------



## shifto (Jan 3, 2015)

Pure consumer here ready to roll your stuff!


----------



## greeengodess (Jan 10, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thanks for the add. Looking forward to gaining more knowledge and advice from the MJ community. Open to opinions (educated/experienced) about defoliation. good/bad? 


Just for those that don't know, FoxFarm has a feeding schedule tech support. Humans answer the phone and they are friendly and knowledgeable! 1-800-4-FOXFARM hope this helps someone.


----------



## old shol4evr (Jan 10, 2015)

hello everyone, just found the sight week ago, lot of great info,decided to throw my hat in the door and see what bites. i'm i sure you all would call a newbie, haven't grown since late 70's and man have things changed.have a couple questions for you.first question-my room is 5x5x7 , 400 watt hp lighting with in line filter and fan,for now plan on using my other 400 watt hps when it's time.i'm going crazy with promix soil ,i put in aired and ph water at 7.0 go's threw and out bottom to 6.0 at 550 ppm whats up right,just seedlings with first set of three fingers, plants are pale looking, soil ph comes out at 8 showing to alkaline on meter,moist in middle range on same meter,planted in soil christmas day and only about 3 in tall.have nut them one time last sat with blue planet nuts at quarter strength and molases, just water and molases since anyone have suggestion. question 2 i'm a old fart but something is just blowing my mind ,i watch you tube and see everyone throwing the fan leaves in the trash ,are you freaking kidding me,back in the 70 and 80's it was so hard to get dope that we even smoked the seeds to high,back then the mexicans was spraying with paraquat and you smoked every bit of that plant-like i said i'm a old fart but what has changed since then, back in the day when you got a 4 finger bag for 10 bucks if it had buds and seeds in it you getting ripped off. well i could just go on and on but i really could use a little help on question 1 i think bettween all injuries iv'e aqiured over the years and age i might be going brain dead ,lol,no really i could use help . thanks alot


----------



## Worcester (Jan 10, 2015)

greeengodess said:


> Thanks for the add. Looking forward to gaining more knowledge and advice from the MJ community. Open to opinions (educated/experienced) about defoliation. good/bad?
> 
> 
> Just for those that don't know, FoxFarm has a feeding schedule tech support. Humans answer the phone and they are friendly and knowledgeable! 1-800-4-FOXFARM hope this helps someone.


Thank you very much. I've been using F.F. from the beginning and I could never get their schedule to mesh up with where I was exactly because I water,water, feed.Thanks to you I can call and not feel like I'm bothering someone with my rooki questions. And Welcome to the Fold.


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 10, 2015)

Greets to all! Working on first cannabis grow from some clones a friend gave me. Two strains, one is a diesel, the other is unknown, but smells fruity. I've dubbed it 70s Porn, because she's really bushy. Room is essentially a large closet (~3'Wx7'Dx7'H) in the basement with illumination provided by a 400W MH, cool mist vaporizer for humidity (really dry here), and a 240cfm 6" inline fan to blow out heat and stale air, while pulling fresh air from the remainder of the basement (which has 2 fresh air intakes). Temp runs ~75F and humidity 47% (a tad low for veg, but better than some others around here). Plants are in Pro-Mix HP based soil mix and in bag pots. Nutes are almost exclusively Age Old products, with some SuperThrive added, and pest control is a spray with Neem oil every few days (to cover new growth).
In the few weeks I've been growing, this site and its denizens have been a valuable source of info. I hope to eventually be able to contribute as well, but for now, I continue to read, read, read, and read some more. 
Sadly I think I have lost one of my girls to ignorance and nute burn/nitrogen tox. I've flushed her and ventilated her as best I can, but all of her foliage is now horribly wilted (prolly because the flush resulted in over watering). There is still some green, so mebe she'll pull back out, but I doubt it, she was burned pretty bad before I was able to identify the problem and take steps to remediate. The cause was a batch of feedwater that wasn't mixed as well as it should have been and she got the bottom of the jug. Her sister and cousin are still okay, but from reading over the past couple of days, it's clear I need to cut back on nutes, as I had been following the dirs. on the bottles.
At any rate, Hello everyone!


----------



## old shol4evr (Jan 10, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> hello everyone, just found the sight week ago, lot of great info,decided to throw my hat in the door and see what bites. i'm i sure you all would call a newbie, haven't grown since late 70's and man have things changed.have a couple questions for you.first question-my room is 5x5x7 , 400 watt hp lighting with in line filter and fan,for now plan on using my other 400 watt hps when it's time.i'm going crazy with promix soil ,i put in aired and ph water at 7.0 go's threw and out bottom to 6.0 at 550 ppm whats up right,just seedlings with first set of three fingers, plants are pale looking, soil ph comes out at 8 showing to alkaline on meter,moist in middle range on same meter,planted in soil christmas day and only about 3 in tall.have nut them one time last sat with blue planet nuts at quarter strength and molases, just water and molases since anyone have suggestion. question 2 i'm a old fart but something is just blowing my mind ,i watch you tube and see everyone throwing the fan leaves in the trash ,are you freaking kidding me,back in the 70 and 80's it was so hard to get dope that we even smoked the seeds to high,back then the mexicans was spraying with paraquat and you smoked every bit of that plant-like i said i'm a old fart but what has changed since then, back in the day when you got a 4 finger bag for 10 bucks if it had buds and seeds in it you getting ripped off. well i could just go on and on but i really could use a little help on question 1 i think bettween all injuries iv'e aqiured over the years and age i might be going brain dead ,lol,no really i could use help . thanks alot


----------



## whitechick007 (Jan 11, 2015)

hello..im new here.im a vapers too..


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey guys I've been here a while now but not been able to post been on holiday for a few months I was just wanting to share my 4 week old babies there under 2x250w cfl's at moment at full strength nutes since 2 weeks old once in flowering they will be moved to 2mx2x1200 room


----------



## old shol4evr (Jan 11, 2015)

nice looking plants dude,what kinda soil u using


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 11, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> nice looking plants dude,what kinda soil u using


Coco mate mixed with perlite and mixed with a conditioner called charge it's basically conditions soil and gives off but nitrogen while in veg


----------



## old shol4evr (Jan 11, 2015)

nice looking,were u get the charge


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 11, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> nice looking,were u get the charge


Just from the local grow shop near where I live just ask for charge they gave it me for free cause it's a new product on market its just nutes what's not in a+b good so far tbh


----------



## caverage (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey all! New to the forum. Just introin myself! got these lil bonsai im startin to flower. they just 2 clones I picked up from a local wellness center (sfv and p-urkle).


----------



## sourdordie (Jan 11, 2015)

I just started some teen clones GSC and 2 chemdawgs clones how offten show i water them. Right now its 3times a day. Im running FFF hF with 600w help please


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry guys here's a pic of my seedlings in there new pot the strain in pure kush they seem to be growing well and there stinking the room out too lol


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 12, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello friends, I hope to flow into the community for compassionate medicine as I see a lot of really good grow information!


----------



## 670420grower (Jan 14, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello everyone, just a newbie looking for some advice and hopefully i can help as well. Greetings from the tropical island of Saipan!


----------



## 670420grower (Jan 14, 2015)

Hoog said:


> I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow. It seems to be doing ok! What do you think?


I'd usually water 'em every two or three days and feed them a mild dose (2.5ml) and then gradually add more every other week or so. All my pots are either 3 or 5 & 15 gallons and i water them at least a gallon or two. As for the medium, i always get either Fox Farms Ocean Forest or Black Gold. My girls are all on either General Hydroponics Flora Series or Alaska's MorBloom and our blooming out of hand. Try it out.


----------



## greeengodess (Jan 14, 2015)

Worcester said:


> Thank you very much. I've been using F.F. from the beginning and I could never get their schedule to mesh up with where I was exactly because I water,water, feed.Thanks to you I can call and not feel like I'm bothering someone with my rooki questions. And Welcome to the Fold.


Im happy to help  we made mistakes in the begging as well. 3 different distributors were unable to decipher the feeding schedule. As a last result, I picked up the phone. Shocked and impressed when humans answered.


----------



## whitechick007 (Jan 14, 2015)

l usually hangout to my friends with my LazyPen, Lazy Sneak, Get Down. these makes me cool every time i vapes. LazyPen is literally an all in one vape. oil, wax in one chamber. Additionally, it includes a battery meter and puff counter! Voltage is set to maintain optimum temperature for vaporizing herbs and concentrates! With the battery meter, youre guaranteed to never see that surprise flashing light that your e-pen just died! Extremely sleek, extremely portable!.

Package Contents Include:

- 1 LazyPen

- 1 High Capacity battery

- 1 USB Charger/Wall Adapter

- 1 Ceramic Herb/Wax Chamber

- 1 TS3 Clearomizer (rebuildable)

- 1 Packet glass Vapor Pebbels for wax/oils/liquids

- 1 Dabber/Poker

- 1 Cleaning Brush

- 2 Extra Springs

my second toy LazySneak, is a Lighter Activated Vaporizer that is made from surgical grade stainless steel and a special ceramic foam filter.
The special ceramic foam filter blocks all soot and flame from entering the chamber, leaving only hot air which vaporizes your legal dry herbs, waxes, oils and/or liquids!.

l extremely proud with my toy Get Down. because its an Herbal Supplement Liquid is the pinnacle of herbal relaxation and sleep promotion liquids! Get DOWN can be vaporized for a very relaxaing experience that is sure to ease your mind or taken orally to help with a full night's sleep!

Designed to be used either orally or in personal vaporizers, this liquid herbal supplement will exceed your expectations.

Get Down is formulated with a high combustion point from natural oils and extracts so that it lasts longer and produces more vapor and less smoke than harmful, low combustion point glycerine (VG) or propylene glycol (PG) based liquids. these three toys are my buddies.


----------



## old shol4evr (Jan 14, 2015)

you got the tools now you gotta grow the herb for it welcome aboard


----------



## whitechick007 (Jan 14, 2015)

thank you! thank you! thank you! keep on vaping vapers..


----------



## Its_a_hermz (Jan 16, 2015)

Heyy everyone Im new here and just wanted to drop a friendly hello! Ciao!


----------



## Newbie14-15 (Jan 19, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I have a mj that is 35 days into flower and it looking really good except for the very top of my biggest colas? Can someone please help??


----------



## Newbie14-15 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## mz.propray215 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys ! Ok I'm knew to all of this my husband is an expert grower but now all the responsibility is in my hands and I have NO idea what i am doing . All of plants were destroyed but I found some survivors so I need help bringing them back to life ..... Please reply !


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2015)

mz.propray215 said:


> Hey guys ! Ok I'm knew to all of this my husband is an expert grower but now all the responsibility is in my hands and I have NO idea what i am doing . All of plants were destroyed but I found some survivors so I need help bringing them back to life ..... Please reply !


why wont your husband help? what kind of figures does your husband pull? I am just curious


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 20, 2015)

These are my pure kush at 7 weeks from seedlings doin really well at yh moment


----------



## mz.propray215 (Jan 20, 2015)

My husband is locked up! So it's nothing selfish its I want to keep the harvest going


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 20, 2015)

mz.propray215 said:


> My husband is locked up! So it's nothing selfish its I want to keep the harvest going


Lmao I've not long got bk off my holidays


----------



## mz.propray215 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mr-green said:


> Lmao I've not long got bk off my holidays


Lol see shit happens


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 20, 2015)

mz.propray215 said:


> Lol see shit happens


What jail has he gone to


----------



## mz.propray215 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mr-green said:


> What jail has he gone to


That doesn't matter really . He will be home soon but until then I need to keep these plants alive . Are u here to help or be nosey ?


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 20, 2015)

mz.propray215 said:


> That doesn't matter really . He will be home soon but until then I need to keep these plants alive . Are u here to help or be nosey ?


Hahaha wot do u want help? How u growing hydro or soil?


----------



## mz.propray215 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mr-green said:


> Hahaha wot do u want help? How u growing hydro or soil?


I'm growing soil ... But some of the plants came out of hydro that I now have to put in soil


----------



## grayo (Jan 20, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## grayo (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey guys. Not sure if i have sent this asa. Private message or on the thread. Im new to hear and in need of help. Ive germinated in peat pellets but am wanting to plant in rockwool as they are around 5cm tall and im preparing for hydro. Is this all soundin ok? (1st time grower).


----------



## grayo (Jan 20, 2015)

Can i just plant the peat pellets into the rockwool


----------



## whitechick007 (Jan 20, 2015)

lm not lucky for planting that cannabis.


----------



## mr.bernit (Jan 20, 2015)

HELLO RIU, ITS BEEN ABOUT 8 YEARS SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE. GOING TO START GROWING SOON AND NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET . I LEARNED A LOT FROM HERE YEARS AGO, BUT STILL NO EXPERT. THE COMMUNITY BACK THEN WAS AWESOME AND ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP, HOPEFULLY THAT TRADITION STILL EXISTS NOW, LOOKING FORWARD TO IT! THANKS!!


----------



## Fly-high (Jan 20, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Just starting my first grow and not sure that I prepared myself with enough info...lol. I'm using a SuperCloset Deluxe LED system. My first round of germination was a failure. I had 12 out of 16 pop in water then put them in rock wool. Unfortunately I neglected to turn the damn light on before I left for work for the week and when my buddy stopped to check on them they were stretched out and pure white. Ended up saving one of them though. I dropped the other 8 seeds I had and only got 3 of them to pop. I now have 4 babies going and one of the new ones I'm not sure is going to make it. Hoping to get some clones soon. I travel a lot for work and have to rely on my buddy to check on things for me and unfortunately he knows less than I do. Going to need some help I'm sure.


----------



## TheSilentJester (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi all!
My (grower related) Background: 
I'm new to Rollitup, I'm 21 finishing up my associates in science this semester and moving afterwords to pursue a degree in Botany (so hit me with the hard sciences!) I've been growing medical cannabis for about 3 years now, and I also keep an outdoor vegetable and herb garden in the spring and summer that seems to appreciate in size with every season and with my passion for all things botanical. I worked for awhile at a fairly reputable hydroponic supply store for a few months before they decided that eye-candy would reap more sales than knowledgeable staff members, and replaced me. I've read much on how to achieve yields of legendary proportions, but I've lived to know that it's experience that is the wielder of the tool named knowledge, and unfortunatley have had to endure many disappointing yet enlightening failures to reach my goals. 

My query:
I'm looking for experienced growers, preferably professionals for the "in's and out's" of the industry as well as qualitative reliable comprehensive sources to use so that I can grow my girls to their absolute potential. When I move, I'm planning on having a majority of my income that will sustain me whilst I continue my studies come from cannabis, the problem is my watt/gram and rate of production is quite pitiful. Sure the quality of the end product is phenomenal, but I can't seem to produce any of these 1Ib plants I've read of. As much as I love doing things the hard way, all these set backs are taking their toll, and it seems evident to me that I need to improve something(s) somewhere.
Can anyone provide me with insight as to better or proper methodology for cultivation on a large scale? I'm looking at moving into a house with a 1k^2 foot basement that I will dedicate to growing, and have some funds set aside for cost of equipment.

Thank you for your time,
irie days.


----------



## cannibaERB (Jan 21, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi to all, been visiting so much I might aswell be a member of the site.great info here,straight to the point just how I like it.
peace....


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi everybody I'm new and just thought I would drop in and say hi! Some random pics of my last grow!
























My last pick up Sunshine Daydream!





Mothers Milk & Jack O Nesia!


----------



## normy91 (Jan 22, 2015)

hello fellow lovers of the herb...
Hope this finds you well.
My first ever indoor grow has begun and i will be starting a journal shortly after this introduction so please follow.
Peace & Love


----------



## truereligion1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Im new to this site and really dont know where to start, i love reading from this site and i think that there is pleny for me to learn and bring to the table as well. Im currently working on a project that i want to be better then my last so joining this club is my step forward. Just looking for guidance. (Truereligion)


----------



## Scarce26 (Jan 22, 2015)

Good day to everyone! I’m Rue and I’m a frequent visitor of this forum. I finally decided to sign up and join the fun. Looking forward to learn from all of you here


----------



## truereligion1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Same here bro. Almost feels like my fist day of school. I think its time for some professional help or input


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 23, 2015)

Howdy from one of the legal states. I've been uploading smoke into my lungs for plenty of decades but have been an intermittent grower. So in the short run, I expect to have more questions and general comments than info for others to use. (Sorry 'bout that, but I AM a quick learner).

While I try to scan the 'usual' questions and answers to avoid annoying re-asks, I do have a very few questions.

Is there a limit to the length of a post?

Is it within the terms of service to mention or link to other forums besides RIU?

I see some using signature lines or taglines at the bottom of your posts. Is that a custom feature easily accessed or are you just manually adding that to each post?
Thank you for your kind assistance. Namaste.


----------



## Dloomis514 (Jan 23, 2015)

Not that i have seen
Not sure
Signature ability appears after a certain number of posts. Check your username at the top of this page to see if Signature has appeared.


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 23, 2015)

Dloomis514 said:


> Not that i have seen
> Not sure
> Signature ability appears after a certain number of posts. Check your username at the top of this page to see if Signature has appeared.
> 
> ...


Thanks! No sig yet. I'll be in the seed forum some, trying to sort out what I've absorbed from several forums, though here, Int. Cannagraphic and GrassCity seem to be the more active and knowledgeable ones.


----------



## black jesus (Jan 23, 2015)

What's sup to y'all. Growing from Oakland. It's going to be a min before I really get anything started. I just got some beans from Herbies and they came in about 9 days. 3 fem blueberry headband and they threw in a dinafem w.w. and 2 afghan. Plan on trying to make fem seeds with the headband so I won't have to stress with seeds anymore....

Oh and plus e.t. Is seeding me a few beans. Have a nice conver with someone online and he said he would hook me up... See y'all


----------



## black jesus (Jan 23, 2015)

I hope my beans work


----------



## mcmuntech (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey Guys,Gals, and Ganja heads! My name is McMun. I am a long time cannabis lover and recently became a first time grower (DREAM COME TRUE)! What do you thing of the set up so far? (moms after just having a few clones cut, and pic of said clones. all under a 1000w MH/HPS dependant on growth stage of course. 




and this is the big plant from above the day i brought her home. ( even from day one this girl wreaks of piney deliciousness)


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

She looks ready for the prom!


----------



## Midflappdaman (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy to be here. I've always been a fan of the wellness plant since the first time I ingested 37 years ago. I've never been on a public forum until recently due to fear of prosecution. Since the legalization of multiple states and the current administration is keeping hands off in legal states, I feel more comfortable. I have always been an entrepreneur and have been looking at the business possibilities to share this wellness plant with many people and also support my family in the process. Hoping to find some like minded people here. Here is to your pure life! Mudflapp


----------



## black jesus (Jan 24, 2015)

Crazy thing is that I don't use any herb... I just love to see the plant grow then I give it way to my dad and family


----------



## oilface (Jan 25, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


just new here want to start a grow journal but not got the permission,how long do i need to wait?


----------



## Johnny Plantpot (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi. I'm new to this forum, so just thought I'd say hello.


----------



## Scottie47 (Jan 27, 2015)

morning all


----------



## lookatmy5hit (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm new to the forum. Just signed up this morning. Willing to share and learn from you all. Thanks.


----------



## cabledave (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello Everyone First Time Posting in forum so any advice is welcome what ive done before is a hydro ponics grow makeshift just about everything myself reservoir, Structure For Holding Plants, Tubing ( bought but placed) yada yada any who now im first time soil and have quantity (2) 4 ft t8 32watt 2700 lumens (5400 total) 1 4ft t12 2900 lumens so total of 8300, one plant (unsure of strain from friend who has a (MOTHER) ) anywho enclosed in mylar sun shades with a 12 inch exhaust fan ( desk fan ductape around mylar for seal) duct work running into grow box from ac unit on window temp stay between 78-84F and 33-45 humidity shows no sign of stress 18 days old maybe 2 inches tall 3 sets of actual leaves small though ( of course ill be uploading pics if i can) fed gen hydroponics feed 1/4 strength twice with water in between (nut, water,water,nut,water,water, etc.) 3 other fans in the room for air flow also and 8 total drain holes 4 on bottom and 4 in the middle, MY ONLY scare is i have a meter in the soil and towards the bottom the soil stays damn- to wet, if i let the temp go up in the low 80s it dries well but im nervous about keeping it there if i keep my humidity up should i be ok with the hot dryer air sorry for the long post just new thanks


----------



## Irock Watts (Jan 28, 2015)

New to the site....what's up people?


----------



## weedenhanced (Jan 28, 2015)

Irock Watts said:


> New to the site....what's up people?


Welcome man nice bud


----------



## Irock Watts (Jan 29, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> Welcome man nice bud


Its that gorilla glue #4......greetings from Denver Colorado.


----------



## weedenhanced (Jan 29, 2015)

Irock Watts said:


> Its that gorilla glue #4......greetings from Denver Colorado.


Greeting from australia where I can not tell


----------



## RoDDin (Jan 29, 2015)

What's up everyone. From Malaysia. Glad to be able to be a part of this awesome forum.


----------



## BStar413 (Jan 29, 2015)

Help Please! I'm a newbie grower. Have two autos, in soil, closet grow, and two small oscillating fans circulating air throughout the closet. NEED ADVICE.
Not sure if I'm being paranoid, because some of it looks like water stains but the white dots have me worried. Is this white powdery mildew? The plants are a little over 3 weeks old and are in the vegging phase, they are growing very quickly. They've also started showing their white hairs recently. Not sure what to do!    I purchased some Neem oil and made a solution in preparation. Please Help Save my plants!


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 31, 2015)

hii Im amsterdam-kush from holland just say hello


----------



## Chester da Horse (Feb 1, 2015)

Neigh!
Just wanna say hi, and 
a big THANKS to all the wise ones on here - I've spent hours on this site and learnt so much already.
Don't have any real world grower friends, so hope some of you peeps can drop [email protected] my grow log and wise me up some!

Peace out


----------



## suthern smoke (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello everyone I'm a new grower and member here. Looking to learn all I can about this beautiful plant and how to grow it indoors to full potential. So give me Holla all you experienced growers.


----------



## mmmmbrownies (Feb 1, 2015)

BStar413 said:


> Help Please! I'm a newbie grower. Have two autos, in soil, closet grow, and two small oscillating fans circulating air throughout the closet. NEED ADVICE.
> Not sure if I'm being paranoid, because some of it looks like water stains but the white dots have me worried. Is this white powdery mildew? The plants are a little over 3 weeks old and are in the vegging phase, they are growing very quickly. They've also started showing their white hairs recently. Not sure what to do! View attachment 3341359 View attachment 3341359 View attachment 3341361 I purchased some Neem oil and made a solution in preparation. Please Help Save my plants!


chill your plants look great 
95% of growing is leaving them alone to grow remember they managed with out us for millions of years 
so leave them alone 
keep doin whacha doing
water as needed


----------



## swanky (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi i thought this was a porn site!


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here) I'm very friendly)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 3, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


> Hi! I'm new here) I'm very friendly)


hi, how are you, I am very friendly too


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm good! Hoe re u? Glad to speak with someone here! I'm new in forums industry!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 3, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


> I'm good! Hoe re u? Glad to speak with someone here! I'm new in forums industry!


hi I am an Australian grower


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm Russian! How is it in Australia? A lot of spiders?


----------



## redsolocup (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello all. New member here, finally made it to this area of the web. Pulled maybe 7-8 harvests in the 10 or so years ive been having my hand at this. Glad to see this sacred plant have the light shed on it finally, in the positive way it deserves. Too much paranoia in the past. Stoked to be here with fellow like-minded individuals, newbies and old heads alike


----------



## mmmmbrownies (Feb 4, 2015)

redsolocup said:


> Hello all. New member here, finally made it to this area of the web. Pulled maybe 7-8 harvests in the 10 or so years ive been having my hand at this. Glad to see this sacred plant have the light shed on it finally, in the positive way it deserves. Too much paranoia in the past. Stoked to be here with fellow like-minded individuals, newbies and old heads alike


welcome aboard red


----------



## RakThenRoll (Feb 4, 2015)

yo! newbie from the Philippines. are thereFilos here??


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 5, 2015)

welcome everyone!)


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 5, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hi, how are you, I am very friendly too


http://www.familywatchdog.us/


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 5, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> http://www.familywatchdog.us/


lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 5, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


> I'm Russian! How is it in Australia? A lot of spiders?


yeah them and sharks and dropbears and such. You are over 18 aren't you


----------



## SouthernIllinois (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey everybody. Sorry I haven't been around, but a lot going on. I have completed 2 grows since my last communication here, and have harvested a little over an ounce each time. The bud is super stony, but have no idea what the strain is. I got the seeds from some brick weed I had bought last year. But finally, I am going to get some seeds that I know what strain they are. They're being sent anonymously from a friend. I'm not sure I understood what he said they were, but I think he said they are a cross between Blue God and Blue Dream. Has anyone heard of this strain? From what I've been able to read about them, they are polar opposites. The God being Indica and the Dream being Sativa. If anyone has any info on this ,please let me know. Happy growing everybody.


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 6, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah them and sharks and dropbears and such. You are over 18 aren't you


Yeah I am! Ohhh I love sharks so much, wish to see them since I was 3!!!


----------



## cabledave (Feb 6, 2015)

To the Member Bstar Do you Foliar Feed those Or i Guess im Asking have you sprayed them at all, Because i did to mine , (experimenting First time Grower Here) and i have a build up residue that i have tried to get off with balanced ph water the spots remain the did not appear at all until the foliar spray i had used dried up, Wondering if maybe we have the same issue or something totally different , btw pics coming next post !!


----------



## TPaul (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been told that the actual fondue fuel that you get at almost every dollar store and camping store works well to make hash oil or black hash do you think this would actually work... Never Hurd about it before now...


----------



## Famous_D (Feb 8, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



Thanx for the warm welcome, Im D. i am a mmj patient rights advocate, patient, as well as what i would call a Yellow Belt, in the art of cultivation. A few fun facts about me to break the ice:
- Im 28 but tell younger women that I am 26. Jk
- Im semi-married father of 2!
- Taught myself to ride a bicycle, when i was 8
- Im starting the 1st and only NORML chapter in S. Central Arizona 


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## Famous_D (Feb 8, 2015)

Yo


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 8, 2015)

Scruffy old girl isnt she. Bit cold there bro? also its gone about a month over. May have to down grade you to a white belt.


----------



## Famous_D (Feb 8, 2015)

What up guys, i'm Daví im new to Rollitup but i been LOOKIN at this site for a while, learnin the ropes n what not. Im excited to learn expand and chat w cool new ppl. A bit about me, im from Phoenix South Central Valley! Im a Mmj patient & pt. Rights advocate, mmj activist and I have applied for dociments to start the first and only NORML chapter in Pinal county AZ!
R.I.P THE JACKA!


----------



## Dloomis514 (Feb 8, 2015)

Famous_D said:


> What up guys, i'm Daví im new to Rollitup but i been LOOKIN at this site for a while, learnin the ropes n what not. Im excited to learn expand and chat w cool new ppl. A bit about me, im from Phoenix South Central Valley! Im a Mmj patient & pt. Rights advocate, mmj activist and I have applied for dociments to start the first and only NORML chapter in Pinal county AZ!
> R.I.P THE JACKA!


What are the odds there are two Famous Ds?


----------



## Famous_D (Feb 8, 2015)

For some reason i thought one didnt post


----------



## TPaul (Feb 8, 2015)

Heyy everyone what's up.


----------



## TPaul (Feb 9, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Sup


----------



## SemperVitaViridi (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello folks! I've checked out the forum for a bit and finally signed up. Looking forward to doing grow journal and gaining more experience and knowledge!


----------



## thrusday (Feb 9, 2015)

Sup guys & gals. Checked out this place a few time and decided to get involved. 

Looking forward to getting started, journal coming soon maybe


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 10, 2015)

hi guys im new and hope to meet new people


----------



## Punkaxe (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi! Im noob


----------



## youth (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello people of riu 

new here , on the look out for some good ( not bad ) growing info and techniques hopefully ...... Etc etc etc 

see you around


----------



## SillyRabbit (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey RIU, I am new here and browsing. I have 2 Fruit Spirit girls that are about 3 1/2 weeks old now, an organic vegetable garden growing broccoli, kale, lettuce, cilantro, hot and sweet peppers, parsley, onions, carrots, eggplant, and more seeds in transit I am going to get started as I harvest. Sweet Dark Devil, Black Jack, and Strawberry Blue. I have a grow closet in my computer room.


----------



## youth (Feb 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hi guys im new and hope to meet new people


your about as new as old shit lol


----------



## 13013 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey all, new here, haven't been in a forum since overgrow was around. been growing since '98 but quit 5 years ago, and thinking about starting up again, figured I'd better get catching up. looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## prochabTHCgreat (Feb 12, 2015)

First time grower here I have posted a thread with some questions if anyone could take a look itsbmuch appreciated thank you


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## StonedAgeTimeTraveler (Feb 13, 2015)

New member here as well. About to start my first grow (a stealth PC box with auto seeds); mostly looking for advice for now on which seeds to pick for my first grow. All I could afford in the past was mid-grade mexi shit, so I'm lost in the candy store with all the options at the seed banks online.


----------



## queenB14 (Feb 14, 2015)

hello all!! I am new to this forum, I had a bit of trouble finding a place to introduce myself, but I found it. So I have a question about a Hydrologic pre evolution. The inlet and outet couplings were broken before I even got it out of the box. I heard this is a common problem with this filter. It is the best filter for my system. I have city water which is heavily chlorinated. I was having to change my filter on the ro 1000 w ay too often and I am not sure that all the chlorines were being filtered anyway. So anyone have any advice as to what the best alternative coupler for my Pre evolution would be. I would really appreciate the advice. Thanks


----------



## snatch jammer (Feb 15, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey I'm new here and to production in general; started a grow journal for GDP, please feel free to offer feedback. Thanks!


----------



## rob333 (Feb 15, 2015)

snatch jammer said:


> Hey I'm new here and to production in general; started a grow journal for GDP, please feel free to offer feedback. Thanks!


need any advice on the gdp hit me up check out my thread of my gdp grow it will blow ur mind https://www.rollitup.org/t/be-the-last-time-i-top-and-out-door-plant.859023/page-2


----------



## rob333 (Feb 15, 2015)

HELLO ALL MY NEWBIE FRIENDS IF USE NEED ANY HELP OR ADVICE FEEL FREE TO HIT ME UP OR INBOX ME


----------



## 420-Scot (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys new to the forum
heres my first grow week 5


----------



## mmmmbrownies (Feb 17, 2015)

420-Scot said:


> Hey guys new to the forum
> heres my first grow week 5


welcome Scot with one "t"..... and nice first grow


----------



## snatch jammer (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow those girls look organized, healthy and happy! Good to go


----------



## GSquaredFarm (Feb 18, 2015)

New to the forum. I have read some great posts and see that there are some very knowledgeable members here. I just hit week 11 of 12/12 so I have to assume I am around 9 weeks into the flowering stage. I have a USB microscope on its way, but there is one lady that looks like she needs to be harvested soon. If you have a keen eye on recognizing the harvest window without magnification, then I need your help. Should I harvest her now, or should I wait until I can verify what color the trichomes are? She is the only plant exhibiting these signs: leaves turning up and yellowing (this is moving down the branches), pistils all seem to have turned color and retreated into the calyx (even lower branches), and calyxes appear swollen. I believe she is telling me she is ready, but I don't have enough experience to trust my assessment. Bottom line, do I cut her now, or wait until the microscope arrives?


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 18, 2015)

High to everyone. Been looking at the forums for few weeks and decided to sign up. Got some beans heading my way and look forward to my group and some good advice from my new friend at RIU!


----------



## mmmmbrownies (Feb 19, 2015)

GSquaredFarm said:


> New to the forum. I have read some great posts and see that there are some very knowledgeable members here. I just hit week 11 of 12/12 so I have to assume I am around 9 weeks into the flowering stage. I have a USB microscope on its way, but there is one lady that looks like she needs to be harvested soon. If you have a keen eye on recognizing the harvest window without magnification, then I need your help. Should I harvest her now, or should I wait until I can verify what color the trichomes are? She is the only plant exhibiting these signs: leaves turning up and yellowing (this is moving down the branches), pistils all seem to have turned color and retreated into the calyx (even lower branches), and calyxes appear swollen. I believe she is telling me she is ready, but I don't have enough experience to trust my assessment. Bottom line, do I cut her now, or wait until the microscope arrives?
> ]


I don't see any white hairs... i'd take a test bud or 2 and see
i usually harvest a little early for a more up lifting high
nice looking grow btw


----------



## GSquaredFarm (Feb 19, 2015)

mmmmbrownies said:


> I don't see any white hairs... i'd take a test bud or 2 and see
> i usually harvest a little early for a more up lifting high
> nice looking grow btw


Thanks for that. I prefer a sativaesque high as well. This one probably won't turn out that way, but that is okay. The other ladies in there still have at least a week or two. USPS says I will have the microscope tomorrow, so hopefully I can catch them while most of the trichomes are still milky. What technique do you use to quick dry when testing buds?


----------



## GoldenMarmot (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. Just signed up.. Starting a grow journal for SSH x Hashplant, Blackberry x Lavender, Golden Goat, GSC, and Snow Cap. Look forward to sharing it with everyone. Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## weedenhanced (Feb 19, 2015)

GoldenMarmot said:


> Hello everyone. Just signed up.. Starting a grow journal for SSH x Hashplant, Blackberry x Lavender, Golden Goat, GSC, and Snow Cap. Look forward to sharing it with everyone. Your feedback is appreciated.


Welcome to riu


----------



## devonia (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi everyone - just signed up to the forum. About 12 weeks into my first grow, which isn't going too great - I posted a thread over in the Newbie section:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/salvaging-something-from-a-semi-failed-first-grow.861242

Any help would be greatly appreciated - I'm smokeless!


----------



## Kjc99 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey guys im halfway through flowering on my first grow this site has so much useful information and very knowledgeable growers who can help with all sorts of problems

Here's a couple pics of my Ak48 plants


----------



## A_rod80 (Feb 21, 2015)

And I went with 12/12 right off the bat. I don't want the plants getting too big, so when they sprout a bit bigger, I'll tie them down. When will the plants start smelling?
this is what they are looking like at 8 days from germ


----------



## A_rod80 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm new to this growing thing. I'm currently growing two plants right now. I don't know the type because I got the seeds from a friend. But I was just wondering if you guys and any tips for me?! I'm using two 40 watt cfls.


----------



## Swim1 (Feb 21, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thanks for that, I've been a bit apprehensive , you guys seem to have strict rules, which is good. I just don't want to make a Newb mistake.


----------



## graybeerd (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey Folks, I've been lurking awhile and just signed up. I have been growing for 40 yrs or so, mostly outdoors but am starting to get back to indoor growing. I'm doing this to get a few good med strains going for myself and sis-in-law who both struggle with neuropathy issues. Lots of pain and sleepless nights get old quick. I was retired off at work a little too early for my liking so I figured I needed a hobby. My first strains ordered in the 70's when starting out were Pluton 2 and Queen Beatrix choice, these coming from the Netherlands of course, with the Queen B named after the ruling Queen. The Pluton worked well outside in South Ontario here and we kept it going as clones for a few years. I have an old seed catalogue from the 70's that I will hunt down, scan and post a few pics for shits and giggles. Anyways, I have already learned a ton of info here and look forward to fine tuning my methods for todays modern strains. Oh ya, favourite strain I've grown so far was shishkaberry from Spice O' Life seeds, sweet, sweet, sweet and did well outside and in.


----------



## jackblaster (Feb 22, 2015)

Greetings all! I am recent "transplant" from the dirty south of North America into the NE area/Canadian border. Moved up here for work and now I am learning all about basements.  I grow organics for personal medicinal use, though not what are usually considered "medicinal strains." Have been hammering away downstairs and will, in time, share some images of my set-up with the community. Currently just sprouting some Melon Gum Autos to bulk up my stash and experimenting with some potential mothers for long term production. Nothing too interesting to show yet. As a designer/carpenter my primary interests are in hidden built-in, self contained grow rooms, false panels, moving bookcases, etc.. Hello!


----------



## mmmmbrownies (Feb 22, 2015)

A_rod80 said:


> I'm new to this growing thing. I'm currently growing two plants right now. I don't know the type because I got the seeds from a friend. But I was just wondering if you guys and any tips for me?! I'm using two 40 watt cfls.


3 tips...
1. read read read lots of good info out here
2. don't over water your plants #1 newbie mistake
3. get more light 2 40watt cfls won't cut it 
happy growing


----------



## MANvsGROW (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello roll it up,

Let me start by introducing myself, I am a 30 year young man from the UK and i am looking to grow my own herb that will last me for around 6/8 months at a time.I have worked out would need in the region of 8 ounces max. I have not smoked since july 2014 as i refuse to pay top money for poor herbs. I done loads of reading and just want some further advice before all my stuff gets here.

So i went ahead and ordered myself some kit 

1.2x 1.2x 2m Tent
600w digital light with both bulbs MH/HPS (the ballast is switchable all the way down too 250w of the same bulb)
5 inch rvk fan and filter + a 12 inch floor fan 
Digi max/min large screen
exhale co2 bag (there is no way for me to bring in fresh air form outside)
1 bag of 50 litre perlite / clay pebbles
Advanced sensi grow/bloom ( due to it's PH stable correction aka noob friendly and no need for a ph pen)
3 x 10 litre buckets
riot starter plugs
small heated humidty dome
And the strain that took my fancy was WOS afghan-black domina i got a pack of three. It's a 56 day flower plant with a knockout stone so they say.

I will be turning those buckets in to hempys with 100% perlite and use the clay pebbles in the res off 2 inches.

Now my question is ... if i want to hit my 8 ounce target how long should one veg for, i need just over 2.5 ounces per lady. My guess would be 4 weeks from the seeds pop ? And also is there any other equipment i may need along the journey.

Many thanks in advance 

EDIT** if anyone can point me in the direction of my particular strain grow journal would be fantastich.


----------



## WeekendSupervisor (Feb 24, 2015)

I advise new farmers to start with good genetics. Bagseed is a lottery, and it cost me a good season. Did you spend a lot on your grow equipment? Then why cheap out on beans?


----------



## candy1982 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi my name is candy and im a newbie,i have a 400 hps batwing light in mt closet with a temp of 80,i have alot of questions so let me start,first should i have purchased a light with a cool tube or the opening where you can hook a fan up to it,if the batwing is not a problem how can i put in ventilation,i ordered a small fan to blow air in there also im getting a air conditioner cause it's winter time here in VA and the heat raises in this house,but i need a inline fan don't i and how would that work,where would i put it


----------



## WeekendSupervisor (Feb 24, 2015)

candy1982 said:


> how can i put in ventilation,i ordered a small fan to blow air in there also im getting a air conditioner cause it's winter time here in VA and the heat raises in this house,but i need a inline fan don't i and how would that work,where would i put it


This is probably the best article on exhausting your grow I've found.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=112862
*What do you want to do? *You will have hot air you need to do something with. I recycle mine into the house for heat in the winter, and exhaust outside in summer. Air exchange from the grow space is important to replenish CO2 for the plants, and remove heat and humidity.
*What will you build it with?* 6" flex ducting, rigid duct, pvc. Probably 6" flex duct. Insulated flex duct can dampen the sound of wooshing air, but if you have the money and the means, a rigid duct can be better insulated for noise and is more permanent.
*Do you want to cover the smell?* Get an activated charcoal filter, aka carbon scrubber. This and the fan need to be matched to get best results.
Fans can be loud. Is this in your bedroom? You will want to select a fan and controller carefully if sound level is a concern.
80* is a little warm. Are you getting a portable A/C or something, or a window unit in the room of the closet? 

Also, you may want to start your own thread in the Newbie Central section, after you do some reading. People are happy to help, and love it more when it sounds like you've done some research before just asking.


----------



## th3shindig (Feb 25, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Im SERG
22 , Socal. I'm trying to find some decent seeds for a first-time grower. Hopefully I can learn how to grow with this site as a resource.
LMK if you got them seeds yo! SANTA ANA


----------



## AlexTyrone (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm new here and trying to learn as much as I can. Not sure I am ready to dive in yet, but thanx for all the information!

cheers Alex


----------



## patricksyah1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey I've got a plant from a friend of mine it's a white widow and 2 days ago from the date I posted this my brother in law trim all the fan leafs and he only leave the leafs just below the crown and the rest is all new branches here's a picture from to after the incident can any one tell me what do I have to do


----------



## SSS2015 (Feb 27, 2015)

hey all how are we?

My name is Sam, and i'm an utter noob.

I'd like to post a thread with some questions I have, I'd be grateful if yall can visit and give some advice.

Cheers


----------



## cmckean (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey everybody This summer will be my first attempt to grow outdoor plants. I ordered some seeds and I am setting up my grow area on my patio so it can be blocked from public view and receive adequate sunlight. I went to the hydroponic store and they were amazing salesmen. I got all the pots and soil to work my way into 45 gallon buckets, 3 gallons of nutrients, a PH test kit, Some soil with no additives for germination and a 125 watt light to get them strong for a few weeks. All in all I walked out 400 dollars down. I plan on topping my plants pretty early on. I am here for information so I can get the healthiest plants I can have and hopefully avoid making mistakes that potentially have already been made. I plan on germinating April 15th. I have put a lot of research into growing marijuana already but I am open to learn some new things from experienced growers along the way. Thanks for having me everybody.


----------



## Erie Genetics (Feb 28, 2015)

What's up Erie here . Activist, patient, care giver,kush lover,dank farmer, breeder. Some dank grows. To come


----------



## *BUDS (Mar 1, 2015)

candy1982 said:


> Hi my name is candy and im a newbie,i have a 400 hps batwing light in mt closet with a temp of 80,i have alot of questions so let me start,first should i have purchased a light with a cool tube or the opening where you can hook a fan up to it,if the batwing is not a problem how can i put in ventilation,i ordered a small fan to blow air in there also im getting a air conditioner cause it's winter time here in VA and the heat raises in this house,but i need a inline fan don't i and how would that work,where would i put it



Candy, Candy, Candy I can't let you go
All my life you're haunting me
I loved you so

You can get away with no air cooling with a 400, just exhaust the room.


----------



## *BUDS (Mar 1, 2015)

black jesus said:


> Crazy thing is that I don't use any herb... I just love to see the plant grow then I give it way to my dad and family







Sure bro what ever you reckon.


----------



## black jesus (Mar 1, 2015)

*BUDS said:


> Sure bro what ever you reckon.


What's ur fucking point


----------



## Erie Genetics (Mar 2, 2015)

Erie inda house .


----------



## Helpful Josh (Mar 2, 2015)

Started growing last year, outdoors with 4 plants. Only one did survive but did very well. The other 3 where automatics. The one surviving was from a feminized seed.
This year I am going to grow on the same spot but I would like to add some more nutrients. *What is a good way to add organic nutrients in an outdoor situation?* I wanted to try these dried cow shit stuff. I am just concerned that this will wash away. I will start with digging a whole and then putting good soil in it. But last year at the end of season the plant didn''t get enough minerals and the leaves turned yellow.

All tips are welcome!


----------



## black jesus (Mar 2, 2015)

If anything do what I did and start with a bottle of fox farm big bloom...about $15 buck and it works great...it's not 100% organic but pretty close


----------



## Helpful Josh (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey Black Jesus, thanks man. I just want the weed to be clean, since I am going to use it for myself so no chemicals etc. 
But maybe I can try this as an extra. Most of the food I eat is not organic and I am still alive so maybe it is not so bad.
Chemicals for pest control are but I will definitaly not use them.

Cheers, Josh


----------



## doubleU_420 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello RIU !

I'm a new member to the forums, though no stranger to them ! Kudos to all members who have contributed meaningful information - I can honestly say you all have saved my grow more than a few times!

I have a question regarding light changes during veg... I started an indoor grow, 400w HPS / top-drip hydro system using hydroton / GHE 3-part nutes, etc. and I have about 2 weeks of veg left. I started vegging under HPS because that's all I had at the time, though I just got a couple of 400w MH bulbs. My question is - can I switch bulbs (and color spectrum) now, with 2 weeks of veg left, or should I stick to HPS till harvest ? My girls had some heat stress in the beginning, and though I sorted the problem out I don't want to stress them out more with a light change in case they hermie.

Would they handle the stress if any?
Would they benefit from just 2 / 3 weeks under MH before going back to HPS?

Thanks in advance for your infos.

Peace,


----------



## greenNsober (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello all! Love the home grown. lots of great info here. Have a bagseed sprouting now. Just ordered some Atomic Haze beans. The wait begins.

Stay high


----------



## ElleHahn (Mar 4, 2015)

Why can't I add my first journal entry?? I am really wanting to start my grow journal! I've been getting the message: 
*Rollitup - Error*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## bellcore (Mar 4, 2015)

Make some more posts on forums. I think you need a few more to make a journal post. That is my understanding of how it works.


----------



## ElleHahn (Mar 5, 2015)

Got it - I had a feeling that was the case. I'm gonna try and be as active as I can be in the next couple of days  Thanks!!


----------



## rnint (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey RIU I'm semi-new to all this, as in I've been reading the forums and stuff for a couple years now and I've just finally got the space to run a little closet grow but yeah it'll be my first grow anyway so I'm pretty excited just to see it all happen even if it fails I mean I'm sure i'll learn a thing or two! I feel like i learned a lot already from just reading the forums but i get the idea that a lot of it just has to be done before you can really understand it so yeah I'm excited!!!! 

Incase anyone is interested I've decided to grow in coco mix (70%coco 30%perlite) with a drip feed system (using canna coco and a+b for nutes with some rhizotonic) under a 250W CFL for vegetative stage then switching to a 200W HPS for flowering, my grow space is about 80cmx50cm (roughly 2.5x1.5feet) its just an ikea closet with mylar cladding the interior - which btw if anyone is looking for a cheap tent worked perfectly for me it was only £25 and its basically exactly the same as a legit commercial grow tent just about £100 less haha. I chose acapulco gold to grow cos i have a mate who's about 75 who's fairly well versed shall we say when it comes to weed (he's grown for a long time and used to be a ridiculous hippie complete with camper van and all) and he told me acappulco gold was one of the best he'd ever had so i couldn't really help myself lol. Pretty sure I'm going to make a fair few mistakes this time round, hell I'm 14 days in and I've probably made a lot already (transplanted waaaaaay too early and starting feeding nutes too early which i have now amended by flushing and now just feeding small amount of nutes) Going to include some pics just incase anyone has any suggestions, the things that concern me slightly are that one seedlings leaves are curling but both in different directions and another one is slightly yellow but not the tips just like the new growth is coming out a bit yellow but not really enough to be obvious in the pictures comparing to the others so yeah... not sure if I'm doing well or not but they seem to be surviving. Anyway any feedback would be appreciated so feel free to criticise away, I'm here to learn, not for people to stroke my ego over the internet.

(ps in the pictures I think it is the third one (dsc_0973) that is of the plant with weird curly leaves)


----------



## Lazerus00 (Mar 6, 2015)

I feel stupid but I don't see the "like" button anywhere?? Am I really that blind, or is not available to new members?


----------



## bellcore (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Lazerus, that is correct. The 'like' option will appear after you make some more posts. Welcome.


----------



## Cebucannabis (Mar 7, 2015)

yes it will appear soon...or just search in google it will appear automatically



Lazerus00 said:


> I feel stupid but I don't see the "like" button anywhere?? Am I really that blind, or is not available to new members?


----------



## Dr. Jon (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello. New member/noobie here.  Just signed in and have some questions about growing at home. Looks like you folks have a lot of good info here!


----------



## Filomina (Mar 10, 2015)

m said:


> are you sure that is a female DELTA?
> 
> 
> cheers


atth82003, post: 3688, member: 496"]If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.[/QUOTE]
Hello all


----------



## KittyBudette (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello all....new here and very shy,but here goes.
This is a very cool site....lots of info here by truly
intelligent peopleI LOVE it!
I am about ready to harvest my 2 girlies....for my
birthday was my plan.They are packing on weight
like crazy and it's truly a beautiful process to watch
Although I am kinda new to this process,I am learning
so much about these plants and how they can help my
miserable chronic pain.Am allergic to pills they try to give
me,so decided to medicate myself.So far,so good.
Thank you deeply for this site


----------



## KittyBudette (Mar 12, 2015)

RoachCoach said:


> hey all i'm roach i'm new to growin (been smoking a long time) by the way did anyone else get really really excited when their lil babies poked up out of the soil...


EVERY time


----------



## KittyBudette (Mar 12, 2015)

LadyTokin said:


> hi folks


Hellooooooooo


----------



## KittyBudette (Mar 12, 2015)

Widow Maker said:


> Hello. Welcome to rollitup. Hope you enjoy your stay.


Oh,definitely YES! It is the coolest site ever!


----------



## KittyBudette (Mar 12, 2015)

Teknique70 said:


> DOnt answer him!
> 
> Look at all his posts
> 
> ...


?!?


----------



## KittyBudette (Mar 12, 2015)

cottoncandy said:


> *i wanted to introduce myself i am new to the board. i am currently attempting to grow through many months of trial and error. i am currently reading old threads to find out some info concerning my seedlings. expect to see alot of me around here because i know i have a million and one questions. i am trying a little bit of everything soil, no soil and prefer to stick to organic means of growing. my current plants are 4 days old. i am growing as basic as possible. i would rather spend the money on a more elaborate setup after i learn how to grow and know what to expect.
> 
> wish me luck!
> cottoncandy


LUCK....lots of the good kind


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Mar 12, 2015)

Yo what up fuckers? Just found this site let's see what it's all about.


----------



## Cebucannabis (Mar 13, 2015)

there is a girl i really like.. i dunno how to start a conversation with her, im scared to approach her cuz imjust an ordinary guy haha but can u give me some advice?


----------



## KittyBudette (Mar 13, 2015)

Find out what she likes and start talking to her about that.
All us girls don't bite(unless you like that )
Don't put yourself down either-everybody is just ordinary


----------



## Cebucannabis (Mar 13, 2015)

okay im gonna build up confidence first thanks a lot


----------



## Sucellus (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## roottoot (Mar 14, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


2 plants under a 600watts mhs strains are narcotic kush and high density by heavy weight and I'm going to flower in 600watts hps can any one tell me the expected yield


----------



## rnint (Mar 14, 2015)

roottoot said:


> 2 plants under a 600watts mhs strains are narcotic kush and high density by heavy weight and I'm going to flower in 600watts hps can any one tell me the expected yield


no way of knowing man it depends on a lot of things... if you really insist on an answer though about a pound is probably what your going to get told here but you won't get near that haha


----------



## roottoot (Mar 14, 2015)

[QUOTEI"rnint, post: 11407159, member: 897616"]no way of knowing man it depends on a lot of things... if you really insist on an answer though about a pound is probably what your going to get told here but you won't get near that haha[/QUOTE]
I bet i will


----------



## roottoot (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe more


----------



## rnint (Mar 15, 2015)

roottoot said:


> Maybe more


Well best of luck to you my friend, when you do then be sure to let me know how you did it.


----------



## roottoot (Mar 15, 2015)

[Qgot="rnint, post: 11408950, member: 897616"]Well best of luck to you my friend, when you do then be sure to let me know how you did it.[/QUOTE]
I gotcha im just gone pay close Attention


----------



## crunkdabs420 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey everyone this is my first grow. Theyre just regular bagseed but from what i cab tell theyre a hybrid. Theyve been in veg from seed for about 4 1/2 weeks. They've been fed urine mixed with water, dilluted milk, and the soil is made up of peat moss, black cow fetrilizer and play sand. Theyre growing with 3you cfls. Any imput or recomendations would be great. I have no money for nutes atm but the organic stuff looks like its doing the plants well.


----------



## rnint (Mar 15, 2015)

ho


crunkdabs420 said:


> Hey everyone this is my first grow. Theyre just regular bagseed but from what i cab tell theyre a hybrid. Theyve been in veg from seed for about 7 1/2 weeks. They've been fed urine mixed with water, dilluted milk, and the soil is made up of peat moss, black cow fetrilizer and play sand. Theyre growing with 3you cfls. Any imput or recomendations would be great. I have no money for nutes atm but the organic stuff looks like its doing the plants well.


holy crap you can grow with piss? honestly I'm nothing but impressed


----------



## crunkdabs420 (Mar 15, 2015)

rnint said:


> ho
> 
> holy crap you can grow with piss? honestly I'm nothing but impressed


yeah its got nitrogen in it. some say its unhealthy because it can turn to ammonia but ive had no problems so far.


----------



## crunkdabs420 (Mar 15, 2015)

do you think if i flowered now ill get a good yeild?


----------



## rob333 (Mar 15, 2015)

crunkdabs420 said:


> Hey everyone this is my first grow. Theyre just regular bagseed but from what i cab tell theyre a hybrid. Theyve been in veg from seed for about 7 1/2 weeks. They've been fed urine mixed with water, dilluted milk, and the soil is made up of peat moss, black cow fetrilizer and play sand. Theyre growing with 3you cfls. Any imput or recomendations would be great. I have no money for nutes atm but the organic stuff looks like its doing the plants well.


----------



## crunkdabs420 (Mar 15, 2015)

i


rob333 said:


>


ts been 4 and a half weeks, my bad. i have alot on my plate atm


----------



## rnint (Mar 16, 2015)

crunkdabs420 said:


> do you think if i flowered now ill get a good yeild?


not entirely sure man but if I were you id wait


----------



## lonzo212 (Mar 16, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hi all !!!! really excited...got 600w Apollo on way...only bag seeds for now...but hope to score some good seeds soon...don't want to buy pot ever again...lol...that would be the goal....a life changer...


----------



## roottoot (Mar 17, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Roland.357 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry screwed that up, 
6 cu. ft. Earth Gro potting soil(sand,perlite,compost, forest products)
-6 cu. ft. mushroom compost(composted poultry and horse manure, hay, cottonseed hulls, and sphagnum peat)
-20 lbs worm castings(1-0-0)
-4 lbs bone meal(4-12-0)
-2.5 lbs blood meal(12-0-0)
-2.2 pounds Peruvian seabird guano(12-11-2)
-1/3+1/4 cup Epsom salts
-Slightly over 1/3 cup of azomite
-16 quarts of perlite(half small pieces half large pieces)
-8 quarts of vermiculite 
-6 packs of mykos inoculant 
-5 bricks of rinsed Coco coir
-3 tbls of Humate(humic acid)
-1/3+1/4 cup of dolomite lime

What do you think? Is this soil too hot to transplant 5 week old seedlings into and then just water from then out? Let me know thanks!! Btw this is my first post so sorry in advance for any mistakes


----------



## caherbgrower (Mar 18, 2015)

What's up? Ca herbgrower here. New to roll it up. I'm growing a medicinal garden on a budget and I'm video and photo documenting it. I'm open to criticism and tips of any kind and would like all yall to follow along if you like thanks all!!


----------



## caherbgrower (Mar 18, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> Sorry screwed that up,
> 6 cu. ft. Earth Gro potting soil(sand,perlite,compost, forest products)
> -6 cu. ft. mushroom compost(composted poultry and horse manure, hay, cottonseed hulls, and sphagnum peat)
> -20 lbs worm castings(1-0-0)
> ...


 That soil is petty hot. I would think you could burn a plant easily depending on strain. I have heard of folks slowly introducing supersoil by blending with other mixes or using it as a top dressing. You may have seen that even some of subcools plants burned if he mixed too hot. But man it is sweet to mix a good blend and then have happy plants all season with no feeding.


----------



## Roland.357 (Mar 18, 2015)

caherbgrower said:


> That soil is petty hot. I would think you could burn a plant easily depending on strain. I have heard of folks slowly introducing supersoil by blending with other mixes or using it as a top dressing. You may have seen that even some of subcools plants burned if he mixed too hot. But man it is sweet to mix a good blend and then have happy plants all season with no feeding.


Thanks for the reply man, I think what I'm going to do is throw a 5-6 week old bagseed baby and see what happens, no big loss if she's burnt badly, and if so I'll cut it with some coco and some base soil.


----------



## Roland.357 (Mar 18, 2015)

B


crunkdabs420 said:


> Hey everyone this is my first grow. Theyre just regular bagseed but from what i cab tell theyre a hybrid. Theyve been in veg from seed for about 4 1/2 weeks. They've been fed urine mixed with water, dilluted milk, and the soil is made up of peat moss, black cow fetrilizer and play sand. Theyre growing with 3you cfls. Any imput or recomendations would be great. I have no money for nutes atm but the organic stuff looks like its doing the plants well.


Bravo, sir


----------



## caherbgrower (Mar 18, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> Thanks for the reply man, I think what I'm going to do is throw a 5-6 week old bagseed baby and see what happens, no big loss if she's burnt badly, and if so I'll cut it with some coco and some base soil.


Nice. It would be interesting to see some photos if it's not too much trouble. It takes balls to try something new like that. Hats off to you man!


----------



## Roland.357 (Mar 18, 2015)

caherbgrower said:


> Nice. It would be interesting to see some photos if it's not too much trouble. It takes balls to try something new like that. Hats off to you man!


Yeah man hoping everything turns out happy, kinda had a suspicion that it's a bit high in N but I'll make it work, I'll absolutely post some pics of my seedlings right now, I watched your video props to your buddy growin everything for free! I have a buddy myself who does that exact thing, pops em right in in back yard soil in a greenhouse, they usually turn out pretty nice! I'm always tryna tell him too invest in amendments but he just calls me crazy. Maybe I am! Haha thanks for the reply man I'll be following your grow this year


----------



## caherbgrower (Mar 18, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> Yeah man hoping everything turns out happy, kinda had a suspicion that it's a bit high in N but I'll make it work, I'll absolutely post some pics of my seedlings right now, I watched your video props to your buddy growin everything for free! I have a buddy myself who does that exact thing, pops em right in in back yard soil in a greenhouse, they usually turn out pretty nice! I'm always tryna tell him too invest in amendments but he just calls me crazy. Maybe I am! Haha thanks for the reply man I'll be following your grow this year


Nice thanks for watching. I think everyone kind of finds a comfort zone in their gardening and it's hard to venture away from something that has worked for you in the past. Anyway I'm stoked to see some photos of the grow and I'm sure you'll do well!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey fellow smokers , tokers and new growers . Brand new to this site but have experience in the small / micro grow , closet . Here to help new growers. Just ask 
I've found out some tricks and even make own equipment. Save your beer money and STILL grow bud !

You can't if you don't try .... Peace bros !


----------



## roottoot (Mar 20, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> Thanks for the reply man, I think what I'm going to do is throw a 5-6 week old bagseed baby and see what happens, no big loss if she's burnt badly, and if so I'll cut it with some coco and some base soil.


What I do if its hot ,water the soil real good real good let it drain and you should be str8 what I been told work for me


----------



## roottoot (Mar 20, 2015)

E="rollitup, post: 4041, member: 473"]welcome aboard harvester, It is a pain in the ass that guest posting was disabled as I know a lot of users like being anon, however you are still anonymouse in which I have disabled all IP logging throughout the site. As well of all access logs being deleted every 6 hrs.

Later on once I am able to setup a donations page or an affialte program I will be able to hire rollitup it's own security expert to come in and make sure all surfing is anon.

I also suggest when surfing cannabis culture or any other hemp related sites to use a proxy server.[/QUOTE]
What's a proxy server


----------



## roottoot (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## roottoot (Mar 21, 2015)

[QUOTEattoot, post: 11427678, member: 896457"]View attachment 3376959[/QUOTE]
Girls at two weeks old


----------



## toke this (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi people I'm toke this just wandering if any of you have grown auto blue amnesia


----------



## Cylee (Mar 23, 2015)

hello, new on here. i just posted a new thread on the newbie page if you care to see what i have done up until this point. 
I am on week 4 of blooming 5 beautiful ladies. 2 confidential cheese, 1 critical jack, 1 pineapple express and 1 chocolope.
all blooming with a 600w hps in a 2x4 tent 5.5ft high. 
a couple weeks into bloom ran into high ph problem, the soil was at 7.3 i jsut flushed with 6.2 and got the runoff down to 6.9 on some.. The buds are getting nice and frosty just the leaves are all fading to more yellowish probably due to high ph. feeding mostly organic save for 1 additive in early bloom. first time doing this but i work at a hydro shop haha. 
all the feedback from customers really is awesome. throwing some techniques to the test. 
plan to run full aptus next line though to have highest quality AND yield. woot woot.


look for my thread i just posted for list of nutrients and whatnot but im so excited and love the forum. ;D


----------



## Hawk1020 (Mar 23, 2015)

Love this site supposed to be a jingle....


----------



## Adam_420 (Mar 26, 2015)

Is this plant ok for 5 days its my first grow and i just wondering


----------



## KingSteezy420 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sup guys, new to the site. Love tokin herb, an currently on my first ever grow! Auto NorthernLights. 

Peace


----------



## bellcore (Mar 26, 2015)

Adam_420 said:


> Is this plant ok for 5 days its my first grow and i just wondering


Looks good but easy on the water. Let the soil dry out a couple days between waterings. They seem to be stretching a bit maybe...what kind of lights?


----------



## Adam_420 (Mar 26, 2015)

[QUOTE="bellcore, post: 11443584, member: 313355"]Looks good but easy on the water. Let the soil dry out a couple days between waterings. They seem to be stretching a bit maybe...what kind of lights?[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the advice  im using a 43 watt cfl its all i need only a real basic set up not looking forca big yield doing it for the experience really


----------



## Jasbrek (Mar 26, 2015)

New here, plan on doing some indoor and outdoor grows. Will post a journal once I get set up. Complete newbie, bit have done quite a bit of research. Look forward to learning with you all!


----------



## James_Danko (Mar 28, 2015)

New guy here, already started my first indoor grow, plan to document it and post it on here for the entire grow. Feedback, criticism, tips, shit-talking, its all welcome with open arms, I'll learn from it one way or another!


----------



## Silky T (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, I'm a newbie from Houston. Planning a lone move to Colorado soon and I'm female and don't know a soul. Taking the trip in honor of my cl husband who had a stroke a month before our move. His mother spend half our savings because she "took possession" of him as his next of kin. Anyway, wish me luck on this soul-searching move. I lost my best friend of 14 years and I have no choice but to sadly move on. Don't mean to be melodramatic, but hopefully this site will encourage me and cheer me up.


----------



## 2004play (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome Silky T 
Good luck with the move


----------



## Worcester (Mar 29, 2015)

Silky T said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie from Houston. Planning a lone move to Colorado soon and I'm female and don't know a soul. Taking the trip in honor of my cl husband who had a stroke a month before our move. His mother spend half our savings because she "took possession" of him as his next of kin. Anyway, wish me luck on this soul-searching move. I lost my best friend of 14 years and I have no choice but to sadly move on. Don't mean to be melodramatic, but hopefully this site will encourage me and cheer me up.


Welcome and hang in there...


----------



## Silky T (Mar 29, 2015)

KingSteezy420 said:


> Sup guys, new to the site. Love tokin herb, an currently on my first ever grow! Auto NorthernLights.
> 
> Peace


Good luck first grow!


----------



## Roland.357 (Mar 29, 2015)

Silky T said:


> Good luck first grow!





Silky T said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie from Houston. Planning a lone move to Colorado soon and I'm female and don't know a soul. Taking the trip in honor of my cl husband who had a stroke a month before our move. His mother spend half our savings because she "took possession" of him as his next of kin. Anyway, wish me luck on this soul-searching move. I lost my best friend of 14 years and I have no choice but to sadly move on. Don't mean to be melodramatic, but hopefully this site will encourage me and cheer me up.


So sorry for your loss.. And good luck, where in colorado?


----------



## IslandDreamz (Mar 30, 2015)

Wat up rollitup new to this whole acc. Reg. Thing but been part of the fam for acouple years learning how to come back from my mistakes from and got most of my knowledge from the best growers on this form thanks for all the help I have gotten for the past, been growing for couple years outdoor but I live in the caribbean where the heat and humiditity is always high so I have started indoor over the past 3 years, been through a lot of ups and downs but I'm still here been working with larger spaces before but now I'm down to a 4x4 with 12 girls in week two will post some picks, I wanna get better so be hard on me don't be afraid to comment pls this will give me motivation anyway talkin to much just happy to be a part of the rollitup fam finally


----------



## LazyFisho (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey there RIU,

I used to be a member here a few years ago, I stopped everything so I stopped using the site and forgot all passwords and usernames plus the e-mail I used to sign up with so had to create a new account, my old one was similar to "Mr.Kingspooled" or something close. I had a few grow logs up but its been a while so need to learn everything again.
Just wanted to say a big Hello to the RIU community again and thanks for having me back.
Hoping to get some new threads up for you guys to enjoy !!

Cheers,
LazyFisho


----------



## pinacoloda (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi, I was out quadding and came upon a huge field of


----------



## ISK (Mar 31, 2015)

pinacoloda said:


> Hi, I was out quadding and came upon a huge field of


say what?


----------



## Paultaylor (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am newbie in this community. Feeling glad to be a part of this forum. Here I wanna share my ideas and views about Calculators.


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 1, 2015)

pinacoloda said:


> Hi, I was out quadding and came upon a huge field of


Leave that shit there. Not yours.


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 3, 2015)

hello this is barneysfarm sin tra bajo


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 3, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> hello this is barneysfarm sin tra bajo


Looks good me friend using LEDs?


----------



## Silky T (Apr 3, 2015)

To: Roland 357: So sorry for your loss.. And good luck, where in colorado?

Not sure where to move to in Colorado.. any ideas? I can't wait to get out of this overcrowded city! I need a house with two bedrooms, basement and a fenced-in back yard. No other specials at the moment. I don't like the cold, I know, I know, but I can manage if there's plenty keeping me busy and from thinking about the cold.


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 3, 2015)

Silky T said:


> To: Roland 357: So sorry for your loss.. And good luck, where in colorado?
> 
> Not sure where to move to in Colorado.. any ideas? I can't wait to get out of this overcrowded city! I need a house with two bedrooms, basement and a fenced-in back yard. No other specials at the moment. I don't like the cold, I know, I know, but I can manage if there's plenty keeping me busy and from thinking about the cold.


I'm in the grand valley on the border of Utah! It's beautiful and warm through a lot of the year, winter are very mild. Look into grand junction!


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 4, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> Looks good me friend using LEDs?


not the usual ufo array gizmo things. these chips need a cpu heatsink for how tightly spaced the array is. custom built

the single chipper on the right is a full spectrum with ultraviolet, the left is a two chipper, one "cool" one "warm". the big plant is the sin tra bajo, the basket is two trainwreck clones I flowered too early


----------



## georgie wafter (Apr 4, 2015)

Awrite fowk. New here

jist saying a hello to all


----------



## tinytocker (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi all new to this site but hope I can help some people and get some help in return.


----------



## georgie wafter (Apr 4, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> Hi all new to this site but hope I can help some people and get some help in return.


awrite tiny

New here also. Its rather daunting posting/asking a question, jump down your throat if its summing stupid. World we live in i guess


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 4, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> not the usual ufo array gizmo things. these chips need a cpu heatsink for how tightly spaced the array is. custom built
> 
> the single chipper on the right is a full spectrum with ultraviolet, the left is a two chipper, one "cool" one "warm". the big plant is the sin tra bajo, the basket is two trainwreck clones I flowered too early





coloradolivin said:


> not the usual ufo array gizmo things. these chips need a cpu heatsink for how tightly spaced the array is. custom built
> 
> the single chipper on the right is a full spectrum with ultraviolet, the left is a two chipper, one "cool" one "warm". the big plant is the sin tra bajo, the basket is two trainwreck clones I flowered too early


And do you prefer over hps? Don't know much about LEDs, less heat and energy correct?


----------



## Silky T (Apr 4, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> I'm in the grand valley on the border of Utah! It's beautiful and warm through a lot of the year, winter are very mild. Look into grand junction!


I've heard of Grand Junction. And that's what I'm looking for, warm climate and cool people. I feel I'm being drawn to New Mexico or a bordertown close to it, though, because I stayed there once (Alamagordo) for about 6 months while on a job and it was close to everything alien. Yes, I'm a believer. Yes, Utah is beautiful. Isn't that where the Garden of the Gods is?


----------



## Silky T (Apr 4, 2015)

pinacoloda said:


> Hi, I was out quadding and came upon a huge field of


of? Sunflowers?


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 4, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> And do you prefer over hps? Don't know much about LEDs, less heat and energy correct?


yes a similar hps setup would pull 12-15 amps, these combined pull maybe 3-5. and the heat is so low they can be very close to the plants, but not too close as it will bleach the chlorophyll. I can't say I prefer one or the other as this is my very first grow, but building the led was much simpler than building an hps, or god forbid buying one at retail cost

this is the main cola and the second dominant branch. can't wait to havest


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 4, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> yes a similar hps setup would pull 12-15 amps, these combined pull maybe 3-5. and the heat is so low they can be very close to the plants, but not too close as it will bleach the chlorophyll. I can't say I prefer one or the other as this is my very first grow, but building the led was much simpler than building an hps, or god forbid buying one at retail cost
> 
> this is the main cola and the second dominant branch. can't wait to havest


Gotta link to where you purchased it?


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 4, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> Gotta link to where you purchased it?


well I built it myself from transformers and diodes laying around. I guess I could build you one too and start a business. the only other company I know of that sells these chips in their lights are california lightworks, but they charge way too much


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 4, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> well I built it myself from transformers and diodes laying around. I guess I could build you one too and start a business. the only other company I know of that sells these chips in their lights are california lightworks, but they charge way too much


You seem like you know your shit but this is your first grow? Kudos is love to learn more. Message me


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Apr 5, 2015)

Back again after a few years best place for the best info


----------



## Merlot (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi peeps,

Today I started my first grow. 10x Sensi Skunk. I'm germinating them using the wet paper towel method. They'll be grown in a poly tunnel right next to my veg garden when they are ready.

I've a few questions!

Nutrients! I have access to unlimited horse shit as I have 3 horses. Ideally it needs to be composted I read, but will some newer manure be ok to use?? Couple months old at most. I generally give it to my neighbor who is a farmer hence no decent composted stuff.

I read on another forum about soaking alfalfa in water and using that as a nutrient substitute, any info on this?? I have a couple hundred kg in the feed room...

For growing medium, is shop bought compost with added vermiculite ok to grow with? I'm going to buy a soil PH kit and tester kit for potash etc

What kind of pot size am I looking at needing for a decent harvest per plant? Sensi seed reckons you can get up to 500g per plant from greenhouse/polytunnel grow but I'm taking that with a pinch of salt..

Indoor grow!!

I've 2 spare stables at 4m x 3m each, with a roof height of 8 feet . Would these be OK for an outdoor grow in winter?? Or too cold when lights are off?? I'm in south west France. Temps in deep winter drop to -5/6 at most normally. In autumn temps are mid to low 20's during the day, with temps beging to slump towards mid October in the teens and below. Summer temps are high 20s low 30s (centigrade) in the shade...40+ in direct sunlight.

I have attic space if the stables aren't suitable, but it's a fair size smaller (most of the attic has been converted into 2 extra bedrooms).


----------



## Shaka Zulu (Apr 6, 2015)

Help me. Im new here


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 6, 2015)

Shaka Zulu said:


> Help me. Im new here


what do you need help with


----------



## On The Hunt (Apr 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Today I started my first grow. 10x Sensi Skunk. I'm germinating them using the wet paper towel method. They'll be grown in a poly tunnel right next to my veg garden when they are ready.
> 
> ...


Hi There Merlot,
Seems like you have a lot space to work with, first of all, which is great in a lot of ways. The quoted weights on breeders' seed specs are, in my limited past experience, very optimistic, or listing the "top end" of the spectrum, not an average. Or, to paraphrase others more informed than I, the numbers often tell you what's possible, when the right specimen is given it's own most ideal environment, from start to finish. It's a bit misleading, but easy to work with. I have not been one looking at achieving the highest yields, so if I get half or more of what's listed, I'm happy. Focused on getting it right first, then other considerations. As to the nutrient and soil questions, there are many, far more thorough resources than I to be found, but my experience and study have given me a few bits of understanding. 
I could be entirely wrong about this, but:
~Any animal dung, etc should be composted. 
~I have used alfalfa pellets soaked in water along with the addition of fish emulsion to make a 'tea', I used this on my organic vegetable garden with good results. It has to go through a process first, look it up online, I don't remember exactly. But I think raw materials need a bit of biological activity and processing to make them ideal for plant food. Emulate nature, and all that.
~Container size can be pretty important, but I've never grown outdoors. Inside, I've used sizes 1,2,3, and 5 gallon. The bigger the pot, the bigger the plant, in some ways. Of course, time is the other factor. Plants in five gallon buckets got big fast for my space, and I had to struggle to control them without killing them. Also, with a bigger container, I tended to have bigger yield, but needed more time for the plant to grow. I've seen pictures of outdoor plants that I would have mistaken for a tree, but thats a different story. Look around here a bit more, I'm certain you'll get the understanding you need to get started. Good Luck!


----------



## firsttrydro (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys what's up doing my first dwc grow 12 plants in current culture under curent system with canna aqua nute vegging under 2k mh will flower under 4k hps keeping ph at 6.0 ppms at 960 (miss calculation on system volume added nutes for 90 gal when its really 76 ) ppms should be 650 according to canna could not drain and restart due to the need to order more nutes so my q. Is this how will this effect plants ? They were transplanted from fox farm soil with perfect white roots that smelled like fresh cut cucumbers and only one got real droopy but is back up tall now


----------



## On The Hunt (Apr 7, 2015)

firsttrydro said:


> Hey guys what's up doing my first dwc grow 12 plants in current culture under curent system with canna aqua nute vegging under 2k mh will flower under 4k hps keeping ph at 6.0 ppms at 960 (miss calculation on system volume added nutes for 90 gal when its really 76 ) ppms should be 650 according to canna could not drain and restart due to the need to order more nutes so my q. Is this how will this effect plants ? They were transplanted from fox farm soil with perfect white roots that smelled like fresh cut cucumbers and only one got real droopy but is back up tall now


Hi there firstry. That hydroponic stuff is Greek to me, there's a ton of more specialized threads that might help you find your answer, but couldn't you just remove some of the solution an add more pH adjusted water to reduce the ppm? I have no experience w anything hydro, but just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Oodles (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh hello there everyone, 'tis nice to meet you :3.


----------



## Merlot (Apr 8, 2015)

On The Hunt said:


> Hi There Merlot,
> Seems like you have a lot space to work with, first of all, which is great in a lot of ways. The quoted weights on breeders' seed specs are, in my limited past experience, very optimistic, or listing the "top end" of the spectrum, not an average. Or, to paraphrase others more informed than I, the numbers often tell you what's possible, when the right specimen is given it's own most ideal environment, from start to finish. It's a bit misleading, but easy to work with. I have not been one looking at achieving the highest yields, so if I get half or more of what's listed, I'm happy. Focused on getting it right first, then other considerations. As to the nutrient and soil questions, there are many, far more thorough resources than I to be found, but my experience and study have given me a few bits of understanding.
> I could be entirely wrong about this, but:
> ~Any animal dung, etc should be composted.
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

I will certainly be wandering around the forums the next few weeks to get some more info. I've potted 9 seeds, 8 germinated, one didn't. I lost 1 seed when checking them the other night after a bit too much red wine...it his the floor never to be seen again. 

Made my own propagator and stuck that next to a window....hope to see some green soon!!


----------



## sol404 (Apr 8, 2015)

hi there, nice to meet you ! imnewbie here, im on timeshare attorney business and studying animation, feel free to ask something


----------



## On The Hunt (Apr 8, 2015)

Oodles said:


> Oh hello there everyone, 'tis nice to meet you :3.


Hi there Oodles. Nice to meet you too. Eugene seems like a nice place, only passed through there once, but met good people. Welcome fellow new member!


----------



## bongripper86 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hoog said:


> I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


it will be in a veg state until the light cycle changes in the early will begin to show fall and then it willshow sex male or female and begin to flower id stay away from miracle grow also as it has a tendency to burn plants up go with an organic fert for best results or semi organic such as fox farms


----------



## Dan781 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello all, i'm Dan


----------



## lonzo212 (Apr 10, 2015)

Cylee said:


> hello, new on here. i just posted a new thread on the newbie page if you care to see what i have done up until this point.
> I am on week 4 of blooming 5 beautiful ladies. 2 confidential cheese, 1 critical jack, 1 pineapple express and 1 chocolope.
> all blooming with a 600w hps in a 2x4 tent 5.5ft high.
> a couple weeks into bloom ran into high ph problem, the soil was at 7.3 i jsut flushed with 6.2 and got the runoff down to 6.9 on some.. The buds are getting nice and frosty just the leaves are all fading to more yellowish probably due to high ph. feeding mostly organic save for 1 additive in early bloom. first time doing this but i work at a hydro shop haha.
> ...


sir,,,full aptus???? quality n yield?? huh?


----------



## sol404 (Apr 13, 2015)

hi there, glad to meet you ! im on timeshare attorney business and studying animation , feel free to ask something pls


----------



## ExBuyer (Apr 13, 2015)

Just thought I would introduce myself 575 pages in  I'm here to acquire knowledge others had to fail to get
And never let history repeat itself


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Apr 13, 2015)

ExBuyer said:


> Just thought I would introduce myself 575 pages in  I'm here to acquire knowledge others had to fail to get
> And never let history repeat itself


I like the way you put that, and I love your name.


----------



## ExBuyer (Apr 13, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> I like the way you put that, and I love your name.


Thank you that's my only mentality the only way to curve my losses and heart ache is to listen to people who have lost before me we have two ears and one mouth for a reason


----------



## ryder7788 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hoog said:


> I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


Don't use miracle grow


----------



## WisStrong (Apr 14, 2015)

Whats up I'm new to RIU i started my first grow about a 3 weeks ago,just wanna some advice on how its going!


----------



## Crusher1 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## thered112 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yo Whats Up everybody going to start my first grow soon just reading up and learning as much as I can before I start I want to buy a 5x5 tent more than likely autoflowering seeds if any one has any advice or tips would greatly appreciate it thanks


----------



## FibeOpBlack (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi, Actually not new to the forums at all, New account on the forums I have grow journals etc on my other account. Is there a way to change my other account name to this one or add all posts threads etc to this account? doubt it but figured I'd ask. Also, Why can't I private message anyone? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thered112 (Apr 17, 2015)

FibeOpBlack said:


> Hi, Actually not new to the forums at all, New account on the forums I have grow journals etc on my other account. Is there a way to change my other account name to this one or add all posts threads etc to this account? doubt it but figured I'd ask. Also, Why can't I private message anyone? Thanks in advance!


Yo can't private message anyone till you get more rep around here I think you have to be more active at least that's what I've read was trying to figure out same thing


----------



## Mr-green (Apr 18, 2015)

Help please any1? Any reason to of y water is taking ages to soak into coco sits on top of pots for a good 30-40 secs or longer I am seeing signs of nute lock could that be the reason


----------



## MissHeadstash (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys!!

Excited to join! I have been following for a while now & decided to finally make a profile when I started my garden. We finally got to a spot out there where growing is no longer illegal so we were excited to start! We have a great garden supply store near us so along with that, and Amazon we have gotten most of the things that we absolutely needed. We have started with five plants that were very happy to sprout! I tried to post more pics, although it wasn't working very well, but I was able to get our basic setup uploaded so check it out! We have a fluorescent light and a 300w LED light (probably get 1 more when they take up more room) that we just got setup and I just transplanted them into 1.75 gallon pots with some Zen Blend organic soil. Hoping the bugs stay away! We got a little fan going as well. Since we live in Alaska we get glacial water from a spout nearby, and I consider that to be an amazing thing  I try to keep the soil moist, but I go a day or two without covering the soil with more water. We have a mister we use in between waterings on the plants. We just ordered some fertilizer, so I am sure I will have questions when that comes, but so far I can't come up with anything! Please let me know what you think and any constructive cristicism, questions, or comments are all great! Haha. Thanks guys && Hello!


----------



## Seajaycj (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys new smoker here started last October and have been enjoying every bit of it. Have not started growing anything yet though.


----------



## Simon Moker (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello !!! time for my introduction.
I am Simon and I test, grow and love weed. I got a youtube channel where I test strains, herbs, legal highs, bongs, vaporizers papers and much more! Hope I can contribute to this community!


----------



## bellcore (Apr 27, 2015)

Simon Moker said:


> Hello !!! time for my introduction.
> I am Simon and I test, grow and love weed. I got a youtube channel where I test strains, herbs, legal highs, bongs, vaporizers papers and much more! Hope I can contribute to this community!


Hey Simon, I just checked a couple of your vids. Nice strain reviews. Welcome.


----------



## Simon Moker (Apr 27, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Hey Simon, I just checked a couple of your vids. Nice strain reviews. Welcome.


Thanks mate, a lot more coming up soon! Maybe il make a special post where il put my video's. Il have a look if it's allowed on this forum.


----------



## Launchpad_Mcquack (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi. First post. Been lurking these forums for a while. Time to contribute and gain more knowledge. Current grow is RP Skywalker Kush . 1 1/2 weeks in flower. First solo grow.


----------



## O.C.D (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Rollitup peoples

Doing my 1st grow currently. i am doing it outside. only been 3 days since the eggs have hatched.

thanks


----------



## 4444 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello all! I've been in the marijuana business for years but I'm a growing virgin... Thought it was time I started a little grow tho. I've been watching the forums and trying to learn as much as I can but I know I'm going to need some help! Anybody who has a similar setup or tips and advice please let me know!

A little about what I got going;

First I have five sexy seedlings that are in 1 gallon plant warrior pots with ocean forest soil; 2 Blue Dream, 2 Strawberry Cough, 1 unknown. I also have 1 skunk clone that I got from a friend. They are all about 2" tall, it's been almost a week after peaking through the soil, growing fast and loving life! The clone is struggling but holding on...

Right now I have them under a 2ft quad t5; Spectrolux bulbs 3 blue one red. I have them on 18/6.

The temp has been from 75 to 77 with an oscillating fan on them. No enclosure yet. 

I have two dual 4ft t8s with blue bulbs for when they start to get a little bigger to give them light from the sides... 

I plan to have a tent, fan, and filter before flowering but I do have a galaxy 400w MH/HPS ballest and am planing on a Hortilux blue daylight MH... I don't have a hood yet either... Space and money are limited. So any suggestions would be great! 

I have some roots organic bloom nutes for later but haven't started them on anything but h2o yet, I don't even know where to start...? 

I'm just figuring everything out as I go along. I'm hopeful but there's alot to learn! 

Thanks for all the help in advance!


----------



## innerG (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello!

I just signed up since I've been lurking, this place is full of great tips!

Starting my first grow in a long time, got a 400w Apollo MH/HPS and I got 3 clones from Cloner's Market in Seattle, 2 x Northern Lights and 1 Dutch Treat. Got em going in 3 gal pots of FFOF.

Hopefully I'll have some pics to post of dank nugs!


----------



## Justin_GC (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey Hey everyone! Created an account a few days ago. Just about to our very first grow with in a 30x18x36 tent in our apartment. Hoping to tap into all the awesome knowledge on this board, and hopefully some day be able to contribute myself. 

Glad to see mention of Cloner's Market in the post above. I was curious where the best place to get clones in Seattle is and a few have mentioned that place.

Later, Justin 
— Be Good Out There To One Another!


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

Mr-green said:


> Help please any1? Any reason to of y water is taking ages to soak into coco sits on top of pots for a good 30-40 secs or longer I am seeing signs of nute lock could that be the reason


Try watering from the bottom, your not getting enough soak to the roots systems, I think. I grow in Promix hp and water through the top 1 gallon at a time, I get about 1/2 a gallon in at a time lol. That gives the soil Oxygen from the bubbling it has to do to get through the dry soil base. Then I get about half of that will piss out into the saucer, and by the next day them bitches suck it up. Just what I do, hope it helps, someone with more coco experience than me will help!


----------



## fluxgro (May 1, 2015)

I have been involved in the 'indoor agricultural' space for nearly 5 years, specifically with LED lighting. I am looking forward to interacting with those who were involved, are involved, or getting involved with using LEDs as primary or supplemental light sources and learning about your personal successes and failures. 

For those of you who are interested in discussing advantages and disadvantages associated with LEDs, I would welcome the opportunity to initiate a dialogue.


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

Welcome all new members We Love Ya, Stay and Talk to us, @moondance in a post and I will get to you in order I promise, I'll talk to anyone, so will my Boyz here, I love you All, doing great work here. Keep this shit up.


----------



## Cebucannabis (May 3, 2015)

PLEASE HELP ME GUYS...HOW TO POST NEW THEREADS??


----------



## ben55555 (May 3, 2015)

Hey all, i'm on my 2nd grow and tried topping but actually ended up fimming my mistake 2 out of 3 of my plants, the 2 that I fimmed look droppy and the one that I didnt doesn't and it's been over a week since fimming.


----------



## Cebucannabis (May 4, 2015)

HOW TO POST NEW THREADS GUYS????


----------



## ElderEarthChild (May 6, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Greetings Brothers and Sisters of Mother Earth. Yes and as you think on it that's exactly who we all are. I hope this finds that you all are doing well. I'm delighted to be amongst you all here and am anxious to learn as much as I can about the proper care and feeding of one of Mother Natures most amazing Plants, Cannabis et al. I believe that by the ingestion of this plant we are granted a glimpse into our next or higher level of consciousness. Before long we will evolve to the point that we will be able to access this higher level of consciousness at will and without the need for the herb. But for now let's have fun with it and learn all we can from the experience with the aid of this marvelous creation of Nature. This rather than some mankind contrived laboratory experimental substance that should be avoided at all cost. With Love and Light I look forward to getting to know better many of you.


----------



## jtizzle (May 7, 2015)

Hello all. Not sure if any members actually read these cheesy intros but I figured I would say hello nonetheless. Very interested in starting a first grow. I have taken a very long hiatus from smoking to work on well... work, but am now ready to get back into growing some meds. I see that nowadays there are a massive number of strains out! I want to learn! I am interested in setting up a small grow in an outside shed. The back part of a shed actually. I may have these next summer months to get it built and prepped from when it cools down again. I am pretty good with DIY and would like to try my hand at making most of what I can. Especially the electronics. I would like to automate what I can by using one of the new raspberry pies... to include light schedule and video feed. I would be able to monitor what I want from wherever I am. Can anyone tell me if there is an advantage to getting a tent over building your own enclosure? I understand that I would be able to move it, but I am interested in possibly taking best advantage of the space, and, if I do it right, it will be a permanent grow spot. Thanks!


----------



## XtraNice (May 8, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thanks! I just registered. I came back from california with some things and there is all sorts of things out there. I have chronic pain and other stuff but of course I like to get my stone on. (breaks out Pink Floyd)


----------



## XtraNice (May 8, 2015)

ElderEarthChild said:


> Greetings Brothers and Sisters of Mother Earth. Yes and as you think on it that's exactly who we all are. I hope this finds that you all are doing well. I'm delighted to be amongst you all here and am anxious to learn as much as I can about the proper care and feeding of one of Mother Natures most amazing Plants, Cannabis et al. I believe that by the ingestion of this plant we are granted a glimpse into our next or higher level of consciousness. Before long we will evolve to the point that we will be able to access this higher level of consciousness at will and without the need for the herb. But for now let's have fun with it and learn all we can from the experience with the aid of this marvelous creation of Nature. This rather than some mankind contrived laboratory experimental substance that should be avoided at all cost. With Love and Light I look forward to getting to know better many of you.


Yay! I totally agree! Right on!


----------



## pajautus (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, hi.. I've been here from some while already, just hasn't been posting that much.. Have found all the answers I've been looking for while searching and reading..
Great community, just trying to get more involved in the future.. 

Cheers, from Finland..


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2015)

pajautus said:


> Yeah, hi.. I've been here from some while already, just hasn't been posting that much.. Have found all the answers I've been looking for while searching and reading..
> Great community, just trying to get more involved in the future..
> 
> Cheers, from Finland..


Absolutely the best way to do it.

Lots of good people and information available here. If you are looking to get a bit more active one of the subs/threads you are interested in is a great way to get to know people.

Always thought the 600club is a neat little community.


----------



## atombomb606 (May 8, 2015)

Hey guys my name is atom im new to here and growing twords the ebd of my firat grow im growing two jock horror plants under cfl's in my closet and about to upgrade to more lights and work on the scrog method


----------



## trichome_tyrant (May 9, 2015)

Hello to all! I am a new member but I have used this forum as a outsider many times for information. It's great to finally be a part of the community. I am 7 weeks into my first grow and running subcool's JTR. I hope to gain more skills and knowledge from this community. Stay high!


----------



## DopeCoinDude (May 9, 2015)

Hi All! I'm starting to branch out to new places for my crypto weed coin called Dopecoin . I hope to be giving out 'shares' of it shortly and just glad to be here!


----------



## WhyNotSmoke (May 9, 2015)

Sup everyone, started my first real grow about 3 weeks ago been experimenting for awhile take a look


----------



## DopeCoinDude (May 10, 2015)

WhyNotSmoke love it man!


----------



## NastyN8t (May 11, 2015)

new to the game indoors, done a few outdoors, I'm rockin a DIY cob that's water-cooled still dialing it in been 12/12 for 4 days at 250w true power........got some big sur scrogged out in some happy frog in a 3gal smartpot drinkin earth juice hi-brix


----------



## VoxOx (May 12, 2015)

hi everyone, i am trying to grow my first plants with 600w. I used 1.500$ for indoor growing. I do not just CO2 system. I want to achieve good results. Have high day to all  i waiting harvest time


----------



## edsmd420 (May 13, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 hello eds gnome grown 420 joining in. 30 yrs growing .caregiver,breeder
flowers tintures salves candies
ive been on another site for 3 yrs.and helped refure patient to caregivers.
im down east maine.also getting doctors on board.
someone contact me i am getting constant calls from doctors looking for caregivers
they are not trusting some of the other groups as they dont follow through unless they
make big $$$(CCM) i grow to help others and always search for improvement
thanks
ed


----------



## Suit&high (May 14, 2015)

Hi! For anonymity purposes you can call me suit. 

I've grown a few times in the past, and will be a legal caregiver in about 1 month.

I have no experience on a forum ever before and will l
Most likely do a ton of stupid things. Sorry in advance lol 

I am putting together a grow room within that month for 36-48 plants. I have a 10k budget for said room. 

So far I have purchased one heating pad w/seedling tray, 10 gal grow bags, and temp/hygro/ph meters and other misc. (obviously much more to come) My first strain is Thc-snow. 

Nice to be a part of such an informed community! I've been reading this site for ages.


----------



## Silky T (May 14, 2015)

MissHeadstash said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Excited to join! I have been following for a while now & decided to finally make a profile when I started my garden. We finally got to a spot out there where growing is no longer illegal so we were excited to start! We have a great garden supply store near us so along with that, and Amazon we have gotten most of the things that we absolutely needed. We have started with five plants that were very happy to sprout! I tried to post more pics, although it wasn't working very well, but I was able to get our basic setup uploaded so check it out! We have a fluorescent light and a 300w LED light (probably get 1 more when they take up more room) that we just got setup and I just transplanted them into 1.75 gallon pots with some Zen Blend organic soil. Hoping the bugs stay away! We got a little fan going as well. Since we live in Alaska we get glacial water from a spout nearby, and I consider that to be an amazing thing  I try to keep the soil moist, but I go a day or two without covering the soil with more water. We have a mister we use in between waterings on the plants. We just ordered some fertilizer, so I am sure I will have questions when that comes, but so far I can't come up with anything! Please let me know what you think and any constructive cristicism, questions, or comments are all great! Haha. Thanks guys && Hello!


ANOTHER FEMALE-- FINALLY! I'm a newbie, too, but I've learned so much here in a short while that I'm actually able to help out with some advice here and there because I've gotten some great advice and my plants look great!


----------



## georgio838 (May 18, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


can someone help me choose which gsc in seed form is best please?


----------



## Kushpop1 (May 21, 2015)

MissHeadstash said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Excited to join! I have been following for a while now & decided to finally make a profile when I started my garden. We finally got to a spot out there where growing is no longer illegal so we were excited to start! We have a great garden supply store near us so along with that, and Amazon we have gotten most of the things that we absolutely needed. We have started with five plants that were very happy to sprout! I tried to post more pics, although it wasn't working very well, but I was able to get our basic setup uploaded so check it out! We have a fluorescent light and a 300w LED light (probably get 1 more when they take up more room) that we just got setup and I just transplanted them into 1.75 gallon pots with some Zen Blend organic soil. Hoping the bugs stay away! We got a little fan going as well. Since we live in Alaska we get glacial water from a spout nearby, and I consider that to be an amazing thing  I try to keep the soil moist, but I go a day or two without covering the soil with more water. We have a mister we use in between waterings on the plants. We just ordered some fertilizer, so I am sure I will have questions when that comes, but so far I can't come up with anything! Please let me know what you think and any constructive cristicism, questions, or comments are all great! Haha. Thanks guys && Hello!


They look great! Cant wait to see them mature! Welcome.. I"m new here too. My husband and I are starting our all organic garden today..Im pretty pumped!


----------



## Kushpop1 (May 21, 2015)

Silky T said:


> ANOTHER FEMALE-- FINALLY! I'm a newbie, too, but I've learned so much here in a short while that I'm actually able to help out with some advice here and there because I've gotten some great advice and my plants look great!


That's great news.. I was wandering what a girl had to do to see some female growers..My garden is being put together as we speak. We actually grew tomatoes inside first as a test and its May and I have more tomatoes than I know what to do with.. lets see if my hubs and I can reap just as many buds!


----------



## Silky T (May 21, 2015)

WhyNotSmoke said:


> Sup everyone, started my first real grow about 3 weeks ago been experimenting for awhile take a lookView attachment 3414893View attachment 3414894 View attachment 3414895 View attachment 3414896


My girls at 3 weeks so at least I know I'm on track with my newbie indoor grow. We look about he same.


----------



## reefy86 (May 23, 2015)

hi people thought id say hi


----------



## Silky T (May 23, 2015)

reefy86 said:


> hi people thought id say hi


Hi Reefy


----------



## WhyNotSmoke (May 24, 2015)

Silky T said:


> My girls at 3 weeks so at least I know I'm on track with my newbie indoor grow. We look about he same.


Nice looking girls. Just stopped my 12/12 cycle got 2 girls out of 3  trying to figure out how to keep the temp down as you can see its 93 using just t5


----------



## CrashxBurn (May 25, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm new here but I have an account on Chems R Us. I don't know if any of you are into the RC scene and have heard of it. My main interest is in RCs at the moment, but I'll be looking into legal marijuana when I move to Arizona. For now I'm stuck in a state where it's illegal so I have to stay away from it for the time being (<-- drug court).


----------



## JahRostfrei (May 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new here, and new in cannabis growing. I have already read alot about the growing so I think I'm ready for easy start. 
I wonder where can I ask someone here with experience, to consult about my idea for first box and seed choice I made ?


----------



## Fast dog (May 27, 2015)

Hi everyone new to growing just coming up to my first week, plants looking ok will post pics


----------



## ElderEarthChild (May 27, 2015)

XtraNice said:


> Yay! I totally agree! Right on!


Thanks Earth-mate. We are obviously kindred-spirits. It's good to meet you.


----------



## pizza boy (May 27, 2015)

Hey everyone. I'm the Pizza Boy. Um, well I was a pretty decent chef until I got greedy and went for the money off a corporate pizza place. I'm a veteran of Iraq and Kosovo. Grease monkey, I fixed tanks. What else, I'm a family man. Coming up on 15 years of wedded bliss with a small army of children.

I'm pretty new at growing. Back in high school I Johnny Appleseeded a bunch in the woods of a local state park and went back months later for a harvest. But I've never successfully had a for real indoor grow. And because apparently I'm allergic to the easy way, right now I'm using CFLs until I can get the money together. And I'm hoping to keep everything as organic as possible, compost and living soil.

So I've been doing my homework and come to like this site. I look forward to making new friends.


----------



## CubicProduction (May 30, 2015)

I came here to schmoke a j andask questions.... and im all out of questions. lol interesting site tons to read


----------



## crtal man (May 30, 2015)

can anyone tell me what would make plants be sterile? have grown 3 different batches all sterile femalesargh!!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (Jun 1, 2015)

crtal man said:


> can anyone tell me what would make plants be sterile? have grown 3 different batches all sterile femalesargh!!!!!!!


Could you give us some more details of what your working with, then we maybe able to help more.


----------



## ivioto (Jun 2, 2015)

I love cannabis  Get back to the garden!


----------



## crtal man (Jun 2, 2015)

moondance said:


> Could you give us some more details of what your working with, then we maybe able to help more.


moondance i grow in a plastic tub 3ft x2ft flood and drain with a400 watt high pressure sodium light been using this for years and no problems at all now all plants i put in wont flower changed light bulb .dont know what else i can do.also using advanced nutes


----------



## Blowed420 (Jun 3, 2015)

how do i post a grow journal, im new heaf


----------



## AverageTokes (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm your average toker that's been smoking for years that just decided to start growing a few weeks ago. Sorry if I'm replying to a post I couldn't find where to post new. anyway I grabbed a couple of seeds from bags of some good mid and decided to plant them. Then boom they sprouted so now I have to seedlings that I hope are fem. I read up and found that the more CFLs the better so I bought 10 23 watt 5000 K 1600 lumen CFL lights. I have them in bin and I have all the lights pretty close with a fan. after about 3 weeks they look good I think, I'm not sure if they should be bigger by now but they seem to be growing nicely. I know i should be monitoring the temp, ph, humidity etc but haven't got around to getting a thermometer and ph meter.

The soil am is 60% Miracle Gro moisture control and 40 percent perlite whi    ch I heard isn't the best. I haven't used any nutes as I'm not sure when I should and I heard mg was already packed with a bunch of em. So any advice from the gurus would be muchly appreciated. I have a few pics of my set up. Also I accidentally left the bulb on the plant one night. Should I clip where it's burnt? Thanks again!


----------



## Organja (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey everybody! 

I'm D, I am here in willamette valley Oregon. Getting ready to take advantage of our new legal status in July! I wanted to say hello, and hopefully link up with some Oregon locals to discuss outdoor specifics, but I am also a indoor lover as well! 

Woot woot!!! I was here long ago, under a different alias, and I am glad to be back some almost ten years later and in a new legal state!


----------



## DealWithIt (Jun 7, 2015)

hi im new to growing but not new to cannabis,whenever i can get hold of it i use it for mostly pain reasons as i suffer from severe sciatica,besides that i also love cannabis and what it gives.
i am in the north west of england and disabled; i live in a supported living care home with 2:1 support so i have to be very careful about growing as there are a lot of support staff around,i am growing it to put outside,no lamps as its impossible to get away with that in this environment,my two 'babies' are now growing well next to my normal home grown young plants on the window so no one has a clue, plus theyre almost all the type of people who see a cannabis plant growing and think its just a unusual garden flower.

@Organja congratulations on living in a legal state,definitely start using that to your advantage,toke on!


----------



## ganja_grows (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Folks!

New to this forum, from another forum! I have been growing for around 3 years now. Got some going at the minute, Currently have some LBH Haze, Afghan Kush Ryder and Blue Auto Mazar currently in my tent along with a 300 Watt Vipar LED.

I will get pictures up and start a grow log ( if you do that here ) I have not checked around the sie yet, but I will do now. Just thought I would pop in and introduce myself!.. Is @BobBitchen and @TaNg PeNg still here?

Thanks, Ganja


----------



## Younggreenthumb420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey everyone I'm new here but a long time Lerker , I was just posting to ask if anyone would know if I could put my auto flowering Pineapple Express seeds from Dina fem in a paper like tea bag filled with soil for a day or two then put the whole thing outside in the dirt , the reason I'm asking is so you guys think the roots will be able to rip through it or will it snuff them out? (I would have put them out but it's been rAining like a bitch and don't want to drown them in outside soil Thanks for reading ! Also I know any transplanting will be bad for the autoflower but I'm trying to keep it as minimal as possible


----------



## sprout2top (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for reading,

Not the most convienient space that's for sure. 
Currently have a 4x16 x 8ft tall space with filter 400cfm fan exhaust on one end and filtered air intake on the other 3 hid's spaced evenly 400w 1000w and 400w currently on ebb n flow but switching to newly constructed 5 buckets 1.5 ft apart rdwc chilled through a mini fridge. I did this to gain back some vertical space.
80f average room temp humidity can get high at times, water cool to the touch, and I'm going to add tomato gates to try and spread them out. Any tips or advice on maximizing yields in such a awkward space?


----------



## sprout2top (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh yea, thought I'd let you know, 5 blueberry 1 ultra sour about 2 months since germ and 5th [email protected] 1212


----------



## labratlee (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi guys
Just signed up today. Hoping to learn a bit more by interacting. I have been reading non stop for the past couple of months. I'm currently 5 weeks in to my first grow. 3x red poison auto from sweetseeds and 1 fruit auto from dinafem. Had a couple of problems which I think I have sorted but my buds all seem to be very undersized and 1 plant is showing many more trichomes than the rest. Love to chat with u peeps and get some ideas flowing. Peace


----------



## Ghost412 (Jun 12, 2015)

New to this how does it look just topped big one


----------



## dfjohnson049 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey fellow inhalers,
I 'd like to introduce myself, and let you know that I'm employed by one of Canada's largest wholesalers herbal and concentrate related smoking accessories. Currently know as Hightimes Canada, but soon to be renamed Inhale Nation and although we do not currently retail to the general public, I can help you connect across the country with retailers close to you who will be happy to help you obtain whatever you require.I also have a fair depth of knowledge of growing and the production of concentrates,so I"ll be happy to answer any questions you, my fellow heads need to figure out. I most likley will not post many orignal threads but will contribute by responding to questions directly messaged to me. Thanks for having me and I look forward to hopefully many stimulating discussions in the future.
Dave.


----------



## condogg (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello Hello brothers and sisters
Just want to share my plan and hopefully share some future amateur projects with you guys so you can all share your knowledge and this experience with me.
I Recently have become really interested in the growing of the Mary Jayne plant due to me wanting a more natural, healthy way of living. Aye so been researching all over these forums and on other sites (decided this site clearly has a strong majority of professional/helpful/friendly people) and buying wee bits here an der off eBay. I'm just going for a AiringCupboard grow, To start with I completely flushed the interior of the cupboard with white paint, then I brought 5 20w spiral CFL 6500kelvins also brought 5 20w spiral CFL 2700kelvins and 5 bulb hangers/holders with uk plugs on the ends. The reason I have decided this lighting method is because its cheaper to run and if my researching has paid off the rule of thumb is min of 100w (actual watts) ?? And I'm guessing would be less chance of causing heat stress with Wee CFL's. As it's my first grow im keeping it simple and not wanting to worry about heat problems until I feel more experienced in growing multiple plants (which I would need a stronger lighting method)and the same reason I'm going to grow an auto first which is heavyweight fast and vast, however I will use cfl for my first few grows and possible doing a bit of DIY and make a reflector for them.

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/heavyweight-fast-and-vast-auto-autoflowering-feminised-seeds-4648

Then I ordered biobizz's light mix as it's got little nutrients in and it's really light so the roots can move through the soil more freely, along with some bio gro and bio bloom nutes and finally a bag of perlite, as for ph'in water I'm not goin to bother, just going to use tap water after letting some chemicals air out over a 24 hr period.
That's about it I ordered my seeds yesterday so should arrive Monday. But strangely while I been researching I leant the term "bag seed" which I never had found until two weeks ago so I decided to plant one and planted another five days ago, this seems like a sign haha but more importantly it will give me a head start on what to expect from my auto in the start of it's life cycle... Took some snaps for you guys and btw I have no idea what I'm doing or how things work on this site lol but I know I want to start a grow journal when my seeds arrive!

Thanks Irelander


----------



## OnlyCats (Jun 13, 2015)

You rock. Thanks for the info.



rollitup said:


> welcome aboard harvester, It is a pain in the ass that guest posting was disabled as I know a lot of users like being anon, however you are still anonymouse in which I have disabled all IP logging throughout the site. As well of all access logs being deleted every 6 hrs.
> 
> Later on once I am able to setup a donations page or an affialte program I will be able to hire rollitup it's own security expert to come in and make sure all surfing is anon.
> 
> I also suggest when surfing cannabis culture or any other hemp related sites to use a proxy server.


----------



## Glezga (Jun 14, 2015)

Just saying hi. been looking for a forum with a good LED section as Ive just bought a ESL-CREE XPE CX 10 and awaiting delivery. Been threatening to go LED for some time now and finally found a good deal.

Im normally a HPS grower in soil and LED is brand new to me, im not up on all the lingo yet but Iive been growing for years and work in the canna industry, so I should pick it up soon enough.

Anyway, thanks for having me and I look forward to being a noob again

Cheers


Steve


----------



## papazian (Jun 15, 2015)

New to farming. I'm learning from someone who just finished their first harvest. 35oz from 6 plants.
Holler if you're in Michigan


----------



## Ozricfan (Jun 15, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## Ozricfan (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome, ozricfan here celebrating my 40 th. year of getting high. Lots of true stories from days past, first time was with temple ball black hash,or Black Thai stick and orange sunshine at the Pink Floyd show in 76. etc.....anyway can anyone tell me what is ment when they say. Girl Scout Cookies forum cut ? What is the forum cut ? Thanks cannabis community


----------



## _dj (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey er'body, my name is Stephen but you can just call me _dj


----------



## monkey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

hello stoners
im doing my second grow 
i made a few posts 
got a couple views but no replies 
i even put my tits out lol
no one fuckin replies lol
wonder if this post would help


----------



## monkey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

hello stoners
im doing my second grow 
i made a few posts 
got a couple views but no replies 
i even put my tits out lol
no one fuckin replies lol
wonder if this post would help


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 18, 2015)

monkey5 said:


> hello stoners
> im doing my second grow
> i made a few posts
> got a couple views but no replies
> ...



Tits don't get replies. PICS of big bud gets replies. Big buds give you buds in here. YO

9


----------



## TheSlyFox (Jun 18, 2015)

Heya thought to introduce myself..

I'm Just a stoner from Aus looking to do my first ever Indoor Closet grow with CFL.. Nothing big just three plants at most. (Wish me luck.)
You might see me around the forums or not (as I'm kinda paranoid about getting caught) so far I've learned so much just browsing here (Thanks to everyone whom has helped newbies like me.) Anyways hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Dream-Of-Green (Jun 19, 2015)

Anybody from Camden, South Carolina?


----------



## jaxbud (Jun 20, 2015)

Buds it shall be. Acapulco Gold.


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jun 20, 2015)

i finally arrived.
OG Kush auto; around 100days after sprouting


----------



## DGP805 (Jun 20, 2015)

Can someone tell me what you think the sex of this plant is. I just cant tell. I planted the seed on 4/20.... Its been growing outside in a 5 gal. bucket we drilled holes in... thanks.... any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jun 21, 2015)

DGP805 said:


> Can someone tell me what you think the sex of this plant is. I just cant tell. I planted the seed on 4/20.... Its been growing outside in a 5 gal. bucket we drilled holes in... thanks.... any thoughts would be appreciated.


on the pic it looks like the plant doesn't show sex yet.that'S fine though.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi I'm on my second indoor grow under budmaster II 675XG LED lights in a passive wick system I was pleased with my first lot but know I can do better. Been reading alot of books and Internet but thought I'd join here and hopefully learn some things. I have grown outside successfully but now indoors so totally new to me still haven't done ph or ec testing yet but will pick a tester up at the weekend to start. I'm in the UK .


----------



## D-Bud (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello from Florida! New on here.


----------



## Homegrown0624 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm new on here and also to growing. Just started seedlings. I have 400watt mh for veg and 400watt hps for flowering. Heat controlled in cooltube in tent with inline fan. Pictures to come when I get everything figured out. Hope to find some good info to help me along my grow journey. Thanks


----------



## rekcor3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello, all!!


----------



## samn420 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi everyone I just joined and am towards end of my first grow ever. It started as an experiment just because I had a few bag seeds from some really good sour diesel. I made a spacebucket with 6 23watt cfls and after 2 months veg it was about 18 inches and too big for buckets so i put into 3.75 gallon pot and made a space bucket type setup with trash cans and went to 16 23watt cfls and switched to 12/12. It's been 8 weeks now in flower and is now almost 6 ft tall. I used only miracle grow all purpose for veg then switched to fox farms tiger bloom for flower. I flushed 1 week ago and strait water since. I and seeing mostly cloudy and some amber trichromes. I have had fan leaves die and fall off during flower but overall they are still green and very much alive. I'm not sure if I should harvest yet. Here are some pics from 1 week ago when I first saw some very few amber trichromes. Any advise greatly appreciated. This is my first grow ever and didn't expect this big plant and now I really just don't want last 4 months to be waste. Thanks so much


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

hello everyone welcome to RIU, this is probably the best forum ive seen!


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

samn420 said:


> Hi everyone I just joined and am towards end of my first grow ever. It started as an experiment just because I had a few bag seeds from some really good sour diesel. I made a spacebucket with 6 23watt cfls and after 2 months veg it was about 18 inches and too big for buckets so i put into 3.75 gallon pot and made a space bucket type setup with trash cans and went to 16 23watt cfls and switched to 12/12. It's been 8 weeks now in flower and is now almost 6 ft tall. I used only miracle grow all purpose for veg then switched to fox farms tiger bloom for flower. I flushed 1 week ago and strait water since. I and seeing mostly cloudy and some amber trichromes. I have had fan leaves die and fall off during flower but overall they are still green and very much alive. I'm not sure if I should harvest yet. Here are some pics from 1 week ago when I first saw some very few amber trichromes. Any advise greatly appreciated. This is my first grow ever and didn't expect this big plant and now I really just don't want last 4 months to be waste. Thanks so much


that's some good looking bud for using cfl's and bag seed. good job man!


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

harvester said:


> Happy to see so many with the urge to grow,
> 
> I've been reading alot of the posts and wanted to reply to some of them but am always paranoid of registering and what not (unfortunate about the guest posting being disabled, damn spammers) but I liked the cut of the jib on this site.
> 
> ...


dont worry about being registered as the nsa has basically every imaginable form of electronic communication recorded at the utah data center.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

delta9thc said:


> I haven't fed the clone any nutrients yet. Cloning solutions are pretty difficult to find over on this side of the world. Any advice?


what side of the world do you live?


----------



## MoMoGrows (Jun 27, 2015)

what's good all? New member! Just put my girls into flower, crazy LST and a lil super cropping. Watchu all think?


----------



## wayne pooney (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello!

I'm a long time lurker, but decided to set up an account as I've just created my own website where I hope to take everything I've learnt from forums over the past 16 years (holy shit, just really felt my age...




), and share with everyone what the best ways to grow are. 

I set up an account because there is some information I'd like to ask from the community. Maybe the mods can advise on the best approach to do so, but I think there is great benefit in collecting information on grows from many people in forums and analysing it. Ultimately, the goal in growing for everyone is to grow the highest quality, highest mass. Efficiency and efficacy of the grow is directly related to the grow environment and plant nutrition.

The problem is that it's not easy to extract reliable information online - posts are multi paged and tedious, while a user in one post will use metric while another uses imperial. That's just in one forum, there are many.

That plan I've come up with is a questionnaire that people can continuously volunteer some time to inputting the data of previous grows, and I'm making a similar request for time on other forums. It would be cool to analyse the information to see how grow room size, light intensity (and source type), or techniques like super cropping affects growth.

This is the questionnaire, owngrown.eu/environment-vs-yield-questionnaire. What do to the admins think, interested in seeing the results?


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

@wayne pooney gl with this project!


----------



## wayne pooney (Jun 28, 2015)

strainbank said:


> @wayne pooney gl with this project!


Thanks @strainbank. I have 2 responses already, hopefully will have a few more soon (going to ask an admin if I can start a thread about it).

I hope to be posting my first grow journal some point soon too. I'm converting a 120cm x 180cm x 60cm heavy duty shelving unit into a grow box. 2 x G240 LEDs for veg in addition to a 400HPS when I switch to flowering. I'll be using a DIY bubbleponics system, but I'm working on an idea of it as a top feed DWC. Tthe grow has to be super stealth, but I think I can put the water reservoir at the bottom, bubble air through it and roots, *and* continuously pump the water up and over too because I have an additional idea about substrate. 

I make my own vermicompost - if anyone else does this, you must have noticed how well seeds take off in the rich compost. I thought it would be interesting to grow in soil/au naturale
while vegging plant and switch to hydro when flowering. I think it can be achieved by a soil pot on top of a hydro bucket. Roots grow down to the bottom of the soil pot, through a fibrous membrane, then into the hydro bucket.

Water from the reservoir will be pumped up into the soil pots during veg, then an airstone turned on in the res. when the roots get there.

Also planning to use "monster cropping" to setup a continuous grow.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 28, 2015)

wayne pooney said:


> Thanks @strainbank. I have 2 responses already, hopefully will have a few more soon (going to ask an admin if I can start a thread about it).
> 
> I hope to be posting my first grow journal some point soon too. I'm converting a 120cm x 180cm x 60cm heavy duty shelving unit into a grow box. 2 x G240 LEDs for veg in addition to a 400HPS when I switch to flowering. I'll be using a DIY bubbleponics system, but I'm working on an idea of it as a top feed DWC. Tthe grow has to be super stealth, but I think I can put the water reservoir at the bottom, bubble air through it and roots, *and* continuously pump the water up and over too because I have an additional idea about substrate.
> 
> ...


are you going to top the plants to make new clones? that's an interesting idea. how many rooms will you have? ive heard of some people have 3 rooms to do a perpetual grow.


----------



## Jimmy Hemprix (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Everybody, Colorado here,I've been a huge supporter of the industry for awhile now and I am looking to grow, I have yet to start my first indoor grow, Ive been researching and gathering the list for what I want to use on my first go around..., itll be a closet grow 4x4x6.5 with 600watt, i havent figured out soil and all but I figured my space and light out...this forum likes nice and active, im looking forward to getting into things here.


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2015)

prettyweeds said:


> I'm new on the site. When can I like posts??


When you're on here longer


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> When you're on here longer


pretty sure you can do what whenever you like, you probably just cant see the small black link in corner of comment box.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

Jimmy Hemprix said:


> Hey Everybody, Colorado here,I've been a huge supporter of the industry for awhile now and I am looking to grow, I have yet to start my first indoor grow, Ive been researching and gathering the list for what I want to use on my first go around..., itll be a closet grow 4x4x6.5 with 600watt, i havent figured out soil and all but I figured my space and light out...this forum likes nice and active, im looking forward to getting into things here.


this is easily the best forum, grasscity and thcfarmer have a much larger audience. on riu youll get a reply right away and that's cool!


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2015)

strainbank said:


> pretty sure you can do what whenever you like, you probably just cant see the small black link in corner of comment box.


I was answering a question not sure why you commented I believe I know best on site support lol have a good day


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> I was answering a question not sure why you commented I believe I know best on site support lol have a good day


lol @sunni that's pretty funny. thank you for not suspending me.


----------



## Eloyd (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello everybody I'm new here kind of, I've been reading and learning from you guys for about two years now.so I finally decided to join up so here I am.I'm currently trying to teach my self how to clone but have a question my leafs are twisted up like their being rung out I'm confused never seen this before. but my ph is fine I'm running five gallon bubblers gh 2 part nutes 400 hps mh 4x4 grow tent I'm at a loss here I have at least four harvest under my belt I know I'm a newb but I'm a good student I can't figure this out any help is appreciated one love.


----------



## Eloyd (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh and my names eloyd  and why do these gold flies like my plants so much


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

hey buddy welcome, i would honestly try to post some photos. the most common problem is over watering. next is heat. if you have done 4 harvests that's not super new buddy hang in there!


----------



## Eloyd (Jun 30, 2015)

strainbank said:


> hey buddy welcome, i would honestly try to post some photos. the most common proQUOT


----------



## Eloyd (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol OK I'm try some photos now


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

youll get more feedback from better growers than myself. i was just noting the most common issues, esp for young plants. mature plants typically experience some type of nutrient deficiency and photos would be needed to tell you what supplement you need.


----------



## Eloyd (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Eloyd (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry it took so long I thought posted it but I just uploaded it


----------



## Eloyd (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for replying strain bank I appreciate it


----------



## Eloyd (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## cowtown (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey everyone. I have been doing a lot of Google searches for information on my first grow and quite a few of the results have led me here so I decided to sign up. Thanks.


----------



## Worcester (Jul 1, 2015)

cowtown said:


> Hey everyone. I have been doing a lot of Google searches for information on my first grow and quite a few of the results have led me here so I decided to sign up. Thanks.


 Welcome cowtown.It won't be long before you'll be sampling your good buds...


----------



## Marxmakers (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey guys!


----------



## NEsmoker (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey everyone, new to the forum but I've been reading it for a while now. excited to educate myself more and get to growin


----------



## lee1000 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone. Been reading up on this forum now for a few months, recently registered as a member and will be making my first post soon. I am a relatively new grower living in Switzerland.

How do I start a new thread?


----------



## dibizz212 (Jul 2, 2015)

What height should thermostat or hygrometer be at ?
Hood level ? above hood ? below hood ?


----------



## NEsmoker (Jul 2, 2015)

lee1000 said:


> Hi Everyone. Been reading up on this forum now for a few months, recently registered as a member and will be making my first post soon. I am a relatively new grower living in Switzerland.
> 
> How do I start a new thread?


I'm pretty sure you just go to the top right and it says something like start topic or something.


----------



## Bigwidowcanada (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey everyone , I am a some what new indoor grower I got some beautiful white widow 4weeks into flower . I have been using miracle grow so far and I want to get away from it as I feel I am not getting everything out of my plants I could be... Don't get me wrong I have some sweet buds on plants for only being at 4 weeks but I need help in finding a good SIMPLE formula for flowering without going with the super expensive nutrients .. Any suggestions ? I have about 12 plants in a 9'x12' space


----------



## Bigwidowcanada (Jul 3, 2015)

Here is a pic of my garden


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi there, I'm new! I have a stupid screen-name, I know. It just came to me as I was registering. I wonder if I can change it?


----------



## DGP805 (Jul 4, 2015)

Mowgli Ma-Fên said:


> on the pic it looks like the plant doesn't show sex yet.that'S fine though.


Thanks for the reply. It actually started to show last week. Its a girl!


----------



## sean78 (Jul 5, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Hello everybody I'm new here kind of, I've been reading and learning from you guys for abit t two years now.so I finally decided to join up so here I am.I'm currently trying to teach my self how to clone but have a question my leafs are twisted up like their being rung out I'm confused never seen this before. but my ph is fine I'm running five gallon bubblers gh 2 part nutes 400 hps mh 4x4 grow tent I'm at a loss here I have at least four harvest under my belt I know I'm a newb but I'm a good student I can't figure this out any help is appreciated one love.


Hey buddy. My name's Sean and I'm new here as well as new to growing. I'm in my fourth week of flowering and have gone through quite a bit to get to this point. Welcome to you. And welcome to me!


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 5, 2015)

sean78 said:


> Hey buddy. My name's Sean and I'm new here as well as new to growing. I'm in my fourth week of flowering and have gone through quite a bit to get to this point. Welcome to you. And welcome to me!


Thank u Sean I appreciate the shout out and welcome to u as well


----------



## Ford98!! (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and new to learning about growing. I love horticulture and have a love for and great respect for bud. I really would like to order some seeds but don't know how to about it and find myself nervous to go ahead with it. I would love to make zoo friends on here - maybe we could help each other out? 

What strain do I pic? What if I wanted to grow indoors and didn't want an indica high but instead that of a saliva but needed a shorter and wider plant?

How do I order seeds and not use my credit card? Should I consider sending them to a different address? Please email me or reply..like I said I am new and want to make friends... Just trying to be careful. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ford98!! (Jul 6, 2015)

Ford98!! said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and new to learning about growing. I love horticulture and have a love for and great respect for bud. I really would like to order some seeds but don't know how to about it and find myself nervous to go ahead with it. I would love to make zoo friends on here - maybe we could help each other out?
> 
> What strain do I pic? What if I wanted to grow indoors and didn't want an indica high but instead that of a saliva but needed a shorter and wider plant?
> 
> How do I order seeds and not use my credit card? Should I consider sending them to a different address? Please email me or reply..like I said I am new and want to make friends... Just trying to be careful. Thanks everyone!


My email is [email protected] if anyone cares to email me for a more discrete conversation.


----------



## T8 magician (Jul 6, 2015)

What do you guys think for my first grow? I used Lst on both plants.  They're on day 16 of flower


----------



## T8 magician (Jul 6, 2015)

T8 magician said:


> What do you guys think for my first grow? I used Lst on both plants.View attachment 3454683 View attachment 3454684 They're on day 16 of flower


Here's a side view of the two


----------



## T8 magician (Jul 6, 2015)

T8 magician said:


> What do you guys think for my first grow? I used Lst on both plants.View attachment 3454683 View attachment 3454684 They're on day 16 of flower


Here's a side view of the twoView attachment 3454686View attachment 3454688


----------



## sean78 (Jul 6, 2015)

They are looking beautiful. I see you're a non pruner. I was on the fence too. But decided on just fiming my Elephant. But I think I did it way too early. I'm in my third week with Alaskan Ice, Jedi Kush, and Elephant.


----------



## sean78 (Jul 6, 2015)

And here is the Jedi Kush.


----------



## sean78 (Jul 6, 2015)

And last but not least, the Alaskan Ice. She had a bit of stretch. But she smells great. Terps of lime.


----------



## T8 magician (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice man. You could still probably tie those main colas to even out your light distribution and get better buds throughout. But believe it or not I did do a minor defoliation a few days before the pic to expose more bud sights. I think it depends on the plant and the situation. on whether or not to defoliate but that's just my opinion on such a controversial topic


----------



## sean78 (Jul 6, 2015)

Agreed. I've seen both methods work well. Just depends on strain, genetics, and other factors. This is my first grow. And I'm just feeling my way through. Thanks for the cola tips. And, again, beautiful specimens. Cheers!


----------



## T8 magician (Jul 6, 2015)

sean78 said:


> Agreed. I've seen both methods work well. Just depends on strain, genetics, and other factors. This is my first grow. And I'm just feeling my way through. Thanks for the cola tips. And, again, beautiful specimens. Cheers
> 
> 
> sean78 said:
> ...


----------



## T8 magician (Jul 6, 2015)

And post an update! I'd like to See how they finish


----------



## downtown brown (Jul 6, 2015)

Highty Ho, Everyone!!

I'm newly registered here and wanted to introduce myself. I've actually been poking around this awesome site for a few weeks now (I'm close to harvesting my first tiny grow). I've been studying all I can find on growing, and of course, "when to harvest". I was hoping to post some pics to get the "experts opinions". I'm growing a couple of auto-flowering strains, (1 Jack Herer and 2 Early Miss). It's been 72 days now they should all be ready from what I've read. I've cut one, have one I believe that's borderline ready and one that's not there yet.

I appreciate all the good info you guys put out there. I hope I'll have something useful to contribute as well. Thanks for good work!!


----------



## T8 magician (Jul 6, 2015)

sean78 said:


> They are looking beautiful. I see you're a non pruner. I was on the fence too. But decided on just fiming my Elephant. But I think I did it way too early. I'm in my third week with Alaskan Ice, Jedi Kush, and Elephant. View attachment 3454694


Hey I was just lookin over your pictures again. I'm not tryi n to tell you what to do man but i would try putting my lights closer to my plants. That'll reduce stretch and give a more dense plant


----------



## sean78 (Jul 6, 2015)

T8 magician said:


> And post an update! I'd like to See how they finish


Will do. You too. I'd like to see the finished product. And what strain was it again? I like these indica that are low and bushy with several off-shoots.


----------



## sean78 (Jul 6, 2015)

T8 magician said:


> Hey I was just lookin over your pictures again. I'm not tryi n to tell you what to do man but i would try putting my lights closer to my plants. That'll reduce stretch and give a more dense plant


Yeah I did have quite a problem with stretch (mostly the Alaskan) during veg. But I'm also mainly using CFLs and a few other lights (red LED for flowering) to get by on lumens and watts. But I noticed that my calyxs and pistils looking VERY red, shortly after flowering began. I looked for naners, and checked vents/fans and now I think I've found a decent light level to finish up this harvest. But trust me, I'm ready to buy a decent light system for my next cycle. Still on the fence about whether to go HID/Sodium or go we with a decent LED. Thanks for the tip. Good lookin out. Always looking for tips n tricks. Cheers and happy growing.


T8 magician said:


> Hey I was just lookin over your pictures again. I'm not tryi n to tell you what to do man but i would try putting my lights closer to my plants. That'll reduce stretch and give a more dense plant


----------



## T8 magician (Jul 6, 2015)

sean78 said:


> Will do. You too. I'd like to see the finished product. And what strain was it again? I like these indica that are low and bushy with several off-shoots.


They're both King kush. I think mostly indica. They came highly recommended from a couple growers I know as they are really resilient and great for Lst. And as for red hairs I have no clue. Hopefully one of these pros on here can help you out with that one


----------



## sean78 (Jul 6, 2015)

T8 magician said:


> They're both King kush. I think mostly indica. They came highly recommended from a couple growers I know as they are really resilient and great for Lst. And as for red hairs I have no clue. Hopefully one of these pros on here can help you out with that one


I think the culprit was the hot lights. Or possibly the last version of spider mite therapy. Went with a habanero/garlic spray. Basically mace haha. But they're continuing to grow normal clear hairs now. So I think it'll be okay.


----------



## toffeetoker (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I just wanted to recommend www.SeedCity.co.uk ..... A few people ask where to get seeds from and I can say " This is the only place id use". They are great........


----------



## Recreate777 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello I was wondering would my plant be better indoors under my 150 watt till the end of October or leave it outside to flower? My friend gave me the plant in critical condition I manged to save the plant even get it healthy again   this is after I've had it for maybe a month I thought I was dead for sure
those are clones that come off


----------



## Recreate777 (Jul 7, 2015)

Recreate777 said:


> Hello I was wondering would my plant be better indoors under my 150 watt till the end of October or leave it outside to flower? My friend gave me the plant in critical condition I manged to save the plant even get it healthy again View attachment 3455339 View attachment 3455341 this is after I've had it for maybe a month I thought I was dead for sure
> those are clones that come off


I would really appreciate help with the possible benefits of either leaving it to flower outdoor or under my 150 watt artificial sun


----------



## Recreate777 (Jul 7, 2015)

this is two weeks after I first was handed her
This plant was so damaged I think my friend cut the main stalk and all the side shoots on the right side of the plant you can see injury so I tied the dead main stalk down and let every thing go up


----------



## Recreate777 (Jul 7, 2015)

Help some one haha


----------



## sean78 (Jul 7, 2015)

Recreate777 said:


> Help some one haha


I would keep it indoors until you're able to feed more wattage. You're going to be facing a whole new batch of problems with outdoor growing, especially if it's wounded. Just my two cents. Good luck.


----------



## big-eared bandit (Jul 7, 2015)

Beginning of the 6th week of bloom. One plant is frost and one is not! Also one is super cropped and one is not. Bag seed so don't know about any genetics. I just don't know why the super cropped plant is not frosty?


----------



## Recreate777 (Jul 7, 2015)

sean78 said:


> I would keep it indoors until you're able to feed more wattage. You're going to be facing a whole new batch of problems with outdoor growing, especially if it's wounded. Just my two cents. Good luck.


So you think my 150 watt will yield more than if I left it outdoors for 3 months?


----------



## Recreate777 (Jul 7, 2015)

sean78 said:


> I would keep it indoors until you're able to feed more wattage. You're going to be facing a whole new batch of problems with outdoor growing, especially if it's wounded. Just my two cents. Good luck.


The plant is growing good now it's healthy and has alot more shoots


----------



## T8 magician (Jul 7, 2015)

Recreate777 said:


> The plant is growing good now it's healthy and has alot more shoots


You'll get more yield outdoors but i personally would do it inside. You can control everything and grow a nice healthy plant. No bugs, no drought and No animals can harm your plant. 

And that light should be plenty for that plant. The right bulb and good ventilation should really help you get the light closer, to get the most out of it, without harming it.

If you can, try tying the main top even with the others. If the top is highest than it'll continue to grow that way and will get out of control in stretch.

So imo that light would be perfect if you kept on training and made one nice even canopy. Its all about lumens and light penetration in my opinion. Don't worry about watts, get that light vented and as close as possible


----------



## sean78 (Jul 8, 2015)

sean78 said:


> I think the culprit was the hot lights. Or possibly the last version of spider mite therapy. Went with a habanero/garlic spray. Basically mace haha. But they're continuing to grow normal clear hairs now. So I think it'll be okay.





Recreate777 said:


> The plant is growing good now it's healthy and has alot more shoots


Yeah what T8 said. You're just able to control more of the problems you might come across.


----------



## Arnbjorn (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello all,

New to growing and cultivating glorious herbs, joined this site to get some good advice and learn some helpful tricks to producing the strongest devils lettuce. A bit about myself, I am a 31 year old 8 year Army veteran who discovered the healing effects of the wonderful cannabis plant about a year ago and now am interested in harvesting my own medicine. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey guys was changing my plants buckets and noticed some white stuff in their can anybody point me I. The right direction it does not look like mold to me and my leaves are changing color looks like calcium deficiency to me can andbody confirm...pictures of bucket and leaves below thanks stay green


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 9, 2015)

What is this in my bucket


----------



## Seshollowaterboyz (Jul 9, 2015)

My name is Benjamin & I am new to cannabis cultivation. to be honest I haven't been keeping record how long my plants have been alive. They seem to be doing exceptionally well that is until I decided to transplant my largest plant. I do not know what's wrong with it or if anything is even wrong with it. I am using a cfl bulb 100w, 6500k 1600 lumens. can anyone identify the symptoms that my plant is beginning to show?


----------



## Arnbjorn (Jul 9, 2015)

This is a pretty helpful site Seshollowaterboyz, http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms-pictures. Its easy to read and I think can diagnose your problem


----------



## Seshollowaterboyz (Jul 9, 2015)

Arnbjorn said:


> This is a pretty helpful site Seshollowaterboyz, http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms-pictures. Its easy to read and I think can diagnose your problem


Thank you for your rapid response arnbjorn. I transplanted it yesterday morning, if you could help it would be very much appreciated


----------



## Bambam24E (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi . New to growing, New to everything. But I catch on quick. Useing all American Potting Soil for now. Could use some extra guidance. Is bottled pure water ok for now? Building a space bucket.. thanks in advance


----------



## The_vaping_vandal (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm a new member here and just wanted to say what's up. This is also my first group. Hoping to pick up some new tricks and tips for my at home garden


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 11, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


And it should also say somewhere, that if you seek advice, dont read said advice, then come up with 20 reasons why you dont want the advice or already know...
idk, i see all to often new growers pop up in noobie section asking for help, not appearingly knowing what they are doing in their 1st post, then, when someone knowledgable comes along, and gives the proper advice, they reply, all-knowing all the sudden.
If you know already, dont ask.
If you need advice,ask for it, take it, afterall, thats what this s ite was designed for...it just bugs me to see ppl wasting other ppls time, who are trying to help them.
I had to say something after seeing this exact scenerio play out time and time again...
Carry on


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 11, 2015)

Seshollowaterboyz said:


> Thank you for your rapid response arnbjorn. I transplanted it yesterday morning, if you could help it would be very much appreciated


 looks like mild shock damage from transplant.


----------



## scarylittleman (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi new member here ....

Been growing 4 Special Queen #1 under a 600 hps in 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0 tent ...Growing in coco using 21l air pots ...using plagron coco A and B ,rhizotonic ,pro-cal and green sensation . This is my first grow and would be happy to hear what people think ? i got the plants about 7 inches high in soil from a friend so stuck them straight into bloom . Only starting week 5 now ... green sensation is pretty pricey but i was told this is a v.good flowering additive from an experienced grower who swears by it so hopefully i see the results . fingers crossed


----------



## Trichrome_Dome (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey everyone newbie here, I just want to thank all the people who give advice, answer questions etc........ I've been studying for about 3 years preparing myself to try to grow and now about 3/4 way thru my first grow/plant and this site has helped tremendously. I do have a question, I might have a problem with a situation I can't seem to find in a forum and will post it when I know exactly where to and I also want to comb thru the forums because I see some people can be harsh lol. Thanks once again for past and future advice/help!


----------



## Seshollowaterboyz (Jul 15, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> looks like mild shock damage from transplant.


Thanks a lot mr. I was beginning to think my plants had whiteflies.


----------



## angryoli (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all. I'm glad to be here, and appreciate all the information and experience.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 15, 2015)

Trichrome_Dome said:


> I see some people can be harsh lol!


 yes they can! No worries man, just be direct, and pics help. Screw the haters, i learned alot here.


----------



## Eddie74FIN (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey guys, been growing on and off for 10 years, but pretty much consider myself a newbie still though. Got 2 Super Skunk, 1 Royal Candy and 1 supposed Tutankhamon in there, week 7 right now (Counting from when I switch to 12/12). Looking forward to harvesting, but MAN... never ever will I grow my weed in my toilet anymore. Big mistake, miss that shower so much... Oh, and that super skunk on the left spent few minutes in direct contact with 600w spna when I tried to optimize the lights incase someone wonders about the funky looking leaves.

Anyways, just wanted to say hi since I'm new here.. Hii ! Can't wait to continue reading up on Hydro's etc. Extremely informative posts all over.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,newbie here as well. First time grower. Growing outdoors in containers. Man, the pictures I see here look great, way better than my girls although I have faith in mine. 1 Ice Wreck (from seed-germinated indoors, put outside first of June), 2 Purple Kush (same beginnings as Ice Wreck) and 1 Grape Ape that was given to me, I think it's a clone. The clone doesn't seem to be growing where the other three seem to be doing okay. I'll snap some pic's tomorrow to post and get your opinion.
I'm glad I found this site, seems to be just what the doctor ordered. I just hope I don't annoy people with too many questions.


----------



## Revol_nroP (Jul 16, 2015)

I have never grown anything before. 

Sounds interesting.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 16, 2015)

Here are the pictures of my "girls". I welcome any and all comments and advice. Plants are 27" tall at this point, the ones I germinated. The clone is 17" tall and doesn't exhibit any inclination to get taller. Clone is light green in color the others are the darker green. All criticisim is welcome, thanks


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey guys I have a question does it make a difference if I run my 4oo watt for the first month off flower then my 6oo for the last month,


----------



## sean78 (Jul 17, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Hi,newbie here as well. First time grower. Growing outdoors in containers. Man, the pictures I see here look great, way better than my girls although I have faith in mine. 1 Ice Wreck (from seed-germinated indoors, put outside first of June), 2 Purple Kush (same beginnings as Ice Wreck) and 1 Grape Ape that was given to me, I think it's a clone. The clone doesn't seem to be growing where the other three seem to be doing okay. I'll snap some pic's tomorrow to post and get your opinion.
> I'm glad I found this site, seems to be just what the doctor ordered. I just hope I don't annoy people with too many questions.


Welcome buddy. Quite the set-up you got. Beautiful girls.


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 17, 2015)

sean78 said:


> Welcome buddy. Quite the set-up you got. Beautiful girls.


Thanks brother


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 18, 2015)

First time grower by myself. I was a helper for someone about 10 years back and I remember a few things, but I do not have any recollection concerning visual health of the plant. I have vigorously studied the many different problems/deficiencies/pests that could occur so at least I am privy to that. I did start a thread concerning one of my plants. I do not remember ever seeing one like it (my profile pic).

It seems i made the correct call joining this forum. It seems there is still a plethora of knowledge and experience and hard work that is available for people like myself to receive from all the helpful individuals here.

I do have an inital question though. Would it be good if I were to snip the vertical growing leaf (where a normal plant would have the stem) so energy is used elsewhere and the light touches the shoots below? I will post a few more pics so you can have a better understanding.

Thank you all in advance for the help i am sure you will provide directly or indirectly.


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a serious question. I included a pic (from 3 hours ago) of the girls. I plan to mainline all of them (if healthy). I am going for as bushy as possible. Is one 600w MH/HPS (flowering) enough? Or should I get one or two small wattage (60wish) CFLs to place in between. Maybe 4 CFLs to place around the perimeter? 

The MH has a 94,000 lumen output, and the HPS was listed at 105,000 lumen. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cowboyferg (Jul 19, 2015)

hey what happening everyone new member here as of well right now... hows everyone doing this evening?


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 19, 2015)

cowboyferg said:


> hey what happening everyone new member here as of well right now... hows everyone doing this evening?


It seems it is a dead zone here. But im doing great as long as my girls are happy. Yourself?


----------



## Rhizzologic (Jul 19, 2015)

What's up fellas. New here, I grow organically as a fun hobby. Mix my own soil using pro-mix BX and all the usual suspects. Some of my results:

Strawberry banana from RP (1kw)






Blue Dream from HSO (from seed, 250w)






My outdoor garden






OG Kush + a single NL auto (2x 600w)






...to name a few. Just wanted to say hello and show off a few plants.


----------



## cowboyferg (Jul 19, 2015)

hey hey everyone new member tonight just joined..how is everyone doing?


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 19, 2015)

Rhizzologic said:


> What's up fellas. New here, I grow organically as a fun hobby. Mix my own soil using pro-mix BX and all the usual suspects. Some of my results:
> 
> Strawberry banana from RP (1kw)
> 
> ...





Rhizzologic said:


> What's up fellas. New here, I grow organically as a fun hobby. Mix my own soil using pro-mix BX and all the usual suspects. Some of my results:
> 
> Strawberry banana from RP (1kw)
> 
> ...


Rhizzolo how many plants you running under those two 600 brother


----------



## Rhizzologic (Jul 19, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Rhizzolo how many plants you running under those two 600 brother


8 plants in 10 gal fabric pots. Lot of soil man, cook it in 2x 45 gal rubbermaids. Cheap as fuck but it's a lot of work.


----------



## Rhizzologic (Jul 19, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Rhizzolo how many plants you running under those two 600 brother


My layout:


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 19, 2015)

Rhizzologic said:


> My layout:


Nice bro I'm running dwc at the moment trying to cal me so I can get it together.. Hey rhizzolo how do you maximize Penetration with your 600 I ask cause I don't want no popcorn


----------



## Rhizzologic (Jul 19, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Nice bro I'm running dwc at the moment trying to cal me so I can get it together.. Hey rhizzolo how do you maximize Penetration with your 600 I ask cause I don't want no popcorn


Nice setup bro, you can train your plants so they spread like sweet pussy and take full advantage of the light, but when your tent/canopy is maxed out and there's no more space the only thing that will increase yield is more lumens per sq ft. A 1kw puts out 160,000 lumens, divide that by 16sq ft (4x4) and you've got the equivalent of direct sunlight in your growroom. Tough to beat with 600 watters in the same space, popcorn buds in my 4x8 are the reason I upgraded to 1kwers. You'll get more usable, solid, dense buds with the 1kw than you will with the 600w. Training will only take you so far before the canopy begins to interfere with light distribution.

The upgrade is worth it, pays for itself first harvest


----------



## Rhizzologic (Jul 19, 2015)

Look at the difference between my 1kw buds and my 250w buds.. same amount of tops but the 1kw buds are much heavier.


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 19, 2015)

Rhizzologic said:


> Look at the difference between my 1kw buds and my 250w buds.. same amount of tops but the 1kw buds are much heavier.


Your sweet pussy analogy is killer after posting this I'm gonna go get me a piece lol


----------



## valjack (Jul 21, 2015)

I am a beginner grower. Attempting in a 10' X 8' greenhouse (as picture shown). Got a late start so I purchased (first week of July, they were almost a foot tall) "teens" of various strains and have them in pots (13). 
The first 6, BLUEBERRY DIESEL I purchased looked tall, scraggly and sort of weak. They were accompanied by 2 scraggly weak looking TRAIN WRECK strain.
Following day I acquired 5 more of various strains that looked super healthy. These are also teens.
I am on well water so the ph is high. Been adjusting ph with SPA down to appropriate levels for soil growing. Now I just read that I should use vinegar instead.
I used "ROOTS ORGANIC" for soil.
PROBLEM IS that on the 2 TRAIN WRECK that never looked super healthy to begin with the leaves are turning brown. *SEE PIC Now my healthiest second batch is starting this browning of leaves.*
Now some of the others that started out looking really great they are starting this also.
Friend mentioned to me that maybe they are getting too hot and burning. Temp reads 115 sometimes in GH. But is that were true wouldn't all of them look burnt? All windows open and are screened in GH.
The first 6 BLUEBERRY DIESEL that looked scraggly and weak now look the best with no browing at all.
Any ideas on why this may be happening? Drainage is good on all pots.
I much appreciate any advise. Thanks!


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

valjack said:


> I am a beginner grower. Attempting in a 10' X 8' greenhouse (as picture shown). Got a late start so I purchased (first week of July, they were almost a foot tall) "teens" of various strains and have them in pots (13).
> The first 6, BLUEBERRY DIESEL I purchased looked tall, scraggly and sort of weak. They were accompanied by 2 scraggly weak looking TRAIN WRECK strain.
> Following day I acquired 5 more of various strains that looked super healthy. These are also teens.
> I am on well water so the ph is high. Been adjusting ph with SPA down to appropriate levels for soil growing. Now I just read that I should use vinegar instead.
> ...


Are you foliar feeding them? Or are you getting ANY water/nutes on the foliage? 

Also, what kind of lights, air circulation, and soil? If u arent using lights and just making due with the sun, what kind of glass do u have? All of these play a role. I will help u find out ur problem as best i can


----------



## valjack (Jul 21, 2015)

I have added FloraNova "Grow" nutrient to water twice in past few weeks. This nutrient is supposed to be for growing hydroponically but I am using this since I have on hand. Have read that "less is more".
Growing outdoors in a greenhouse so no lights are needed. The picture to the left is a pic of the GH. The windows are glass and the roof is this hard plastic white material that has waves or ridges. So the upper sunlight is muted and not full strength. The windows all slide open and all are screened. There are two upper square windows that open on either end to ensure the flow of air that I keep open all the time. I have no fans inside the GH maybe I should?
Soil is ROOTS ORGANIC.
First off I think I will stop using the SPA down to lower the ph in water. I will try vinegar as I have read. I have white vinegar and BRAGGS "of the mother" apple cider organic vinegar. Which do you think would be better?
It does get really hot in the GH on days. But if the leaves were getting singed from heat and sun wouldn't all of them ? It is only happening to some of them, maybe 4 out of 13.


----------



## valjack (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh and should I mist them with nutrient added ph adjusted water occasionally? And if yes how often do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

valjack said:


> I have added FloraNova "Grow" nutrient to water twice in past few weeks. This nutrient is supposed to be for growing hydroponically but I am using this since I have on hand. Have read that "less is more".
> Growing outdoors in a greenhouse so no lights are needed. The picture to the left is a pic of the GH. The windows are glass and the roof is this hard plastic white material that has waves or ridges. So the upper sunlight is muted and not full strength. The windows all slide open and all are screened. There are two upper square windows that open on either end to ensure the flow of air that I keep open all the time. I have no fans inside the GH maybe I should?
> Soil is ROOTS ORGANIC.
> First off I think I will stop using the SPA down to lower the ph in water. I will try vinegar as I have read. I have white vinegar and BRAGGS "of the mother" apple cider organic vinegar. Which do you think would be better?
> It does get really hot in the GH on days. But if the leaves were getting singed from heat and sun wouldn't all of them ? It is only happening to some of them, maybe 4 out of 13.


Well, a big issue that I have seen, or heard, is people not being taught about "heat pockets". If your glass is morphed or the plastic is reflective and has curves and/or morphs in it, they will act like a magnifying glass when you would fry an ant. This is why I would NEVER use aluminium foil for reflection, and why I would have someone experienced to hang other materials as well. The only thing i do myself is paint. 

As for fans, YES! You definitely need circulation. Dont rely on just natural breezes. Create your own. As far as how many and what kinds, i am not as qualified to answer that as others so i will see if someone else will step up to the plate for that. 

Have u ever heard of or tried "silica blast"? Its a "nute" that helps strengthen the cell walls of your plant and allows it to be slightly more durable. I suggest looking into it. BE WARNED!! Silica blast has an extremely high alkaline PH. So make sure you test the PH after adding silica blast.


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

valjack said:


> Oh and should I mist them with nutrient added ph adjusted water occasionally? And if yes how often do you recommend? Thanks.


No. DO NOT MIST!! Some like to mist, but i am against it. Especially as a noob. It is too easy to burn the plants if you dont have the correct experience and knowledge


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

Another question......do u have fungus gnats? If u dont know what they are, look it up and check. They are some annoying little bastards


----------



## valjack (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you for your valuable input. I never would have even considered the "magnifying glass effect" .
I will place a fan inside today for more circulation. The GH is next to a huge oak tree so there is not full sun in all parts of it during the day. As the sun moves so does the area that has less direct sun because of the oak trees shade. I have been going in there and moving the plants so that they are in direct sun all day. I am sorry I was unable to get a start on this grow when I should have in early Spring. Do you think I stand a chance of getting a good result being that I started with "teens" first week of July? 
Stupid question, but if I rotate the pots during the day so that they are not in direct sunlight do the plants react negatively to being picked up and moved say 6 feet away in same location?


----------



## valjack (Jul 21, 2015)

I have heard of "spider mites" but never fungus gnats. Looked it up and found this:
*How do I detect them?*

Like most tiny flying critters, fungus gnats have an irrational attraction to the color yellow. Purchase some yellow sticky cards from a garden center; yellow sticky tape works equally well. Place the sticky cards near your plants for a few days and observe what gets caught on it. If you see more than a few gnats, there are most likely larvae in your soil.


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yea, that is fungus gnats. Moving the plants isnt too big an issue usually, but i dnt kno enough info to give a good guesstimate. And do u have any clue how well the previous grower treated them? When were they germinated? I started mine july 1st this year, but in indoor so it doesnt really matter. I am m
not enough of an experienced grower to help you on all ur questions. Hopefully (tho i doubt it) someone else will help. I will see what i can learn and ill come back


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 21, 2015)

First attempt at lolipopping did I go to far


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> First attempt at lolipopping did I go to far


Ummm.....what week into flowering are you(since going 12/12)? What strain? What is the length of the flowering cycle (8, 10, 12+ weeks)?

Unless you did it during veg. If thats the case, you know ur plant way better than I do.


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

One more thing Valjack....find out if the windows/glass is polarized or not. If its just tempered then thats okay. Polarized will greatly diminish the light the plant is receiving. Since it isnt getting optimal light as it is, this could be another problem. 

There is one thing I have seen on a consistent basis around here.....Cannabis is VERY hardy. Chances are still decent that the plant will finish its life span, but if it is even a female does not mean it will produce anything more than a few popcorn buds. But still, you could end up having a green thumb and make it finish beautiful. 

My best advice is to not give up. Worse case scenario you use this as a great chance to learn and gain experience. Good luck


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 21, 2015)

Rezman2115 said:


> Ummm.....what week into flowering are you(since going 12/12)? What strain? What is the length of the flowering cycle (8, 10, 12+ weeks)?
> 
> Unless you did it during veg. If thats the case, you know ur plant way better than I do.


First week of flower a stem snapped so I took it to clone and trimmed the bottom as well


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 21, 2015)

And it's a nine week strain


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

Than I dont know exactly. You could still be good. It just may stunt your "stretch" a little bit. I usually wait, or know others who wait, until the end of the stretch, but it is in no way necessarily optimal. Maybe someone else will have a better answer for ya


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 21, 2015)

Rezman2115 said:


> Than I dont know exactly. You could still be good. It just may stunt your "stretch" a little bit. I usually wait, or know others who wait, until the end of the stretch, but it is in no way necessarily optimal. Maybe someone else will have a better answer for ya


Thanks for the reply rezman.I have a question tho isn't stunting the stretch good when u have a 600 hps or 400 hps this will give u better light Penetration no.


----------



## Rhizzologic (Jul 21, 2015)

valjack said:


> I have added FloraNova "Grow" nutrient to water twice in past few weeks. This nutrient is supposed to be for growing hydroponically but I am using this since I have on hand. Have read that "less is more".
> Growing outdoors in a greenhouse so no lights are needed. The picture to the left is a pic of the GH. The windows are glass and the roof is this hard plastic white material that has waves or ridges. So the upper sunlight is muted and not full strength. The windows all slide open and all are screened. There are two upper square windows that open on either end to ensure the flow of air that I keep open all the time. I have no fans inside the GH maybe I should?
> Soil is ROOTS ORGANIC.
> First off I think I will stop using the SPA down to lower the ph in water. I will try vinegar as I have read. I have white vinegar and BRAGGS "of the mother" apple cider organic vinegar. Which do you think would be better?
> It does get really hot in the GH on days. But if the leaves were getting singed from heat and sun wouldn't all of them ? It is only happening to some of them, maybe 4 out of 13.


If they were all clones from the same mother then I would expect the same tolerances for heat, insects, etc. Unless you're feeding identical clones in hydro from the same reservoir then variations can be expected.

I suspect a nutrient lockout/deficiency due to either a ph imbalance or temp/humidity imbalance, but check out the stickies in the plant problems section before taking any action.

Here's an article on the relationship between temps, humidity, and nutrients:
http://www.theweedblog.com/how-do-marijuana-plants-absorb-water-and-nutrients/


> The salts and oxygen in the water put pressure on the roots; the water with the nutrients wants to go inside. This process is further enhanced because the leaves make the water evaporate which causes pressure in the plant. Due to the root pressure, and the suction in the leaves, moisture and nutrients are transported upward through the marijuana plant.
> 
> Even if all the right nutrients are present in the water, then a high humidity can reduce the evaporation (suction force) of the leaves. This makes the plant absorb less nutrients. The availability of water, nutrients, and humidity of the marijuana plant determine if a plant gets the right nutrition in the right place.
> 
> Temperature can have the same effect. The evaporation of water via the stomata in the leaves also has another function. Evaporation requires heat. If the temperature is too high, the pores may open to evaporate even more water. This can happen if the light is too close to the plant.


Basically, the more water being transpired through the leaves results in more nutrients being delivered to the plant's extremities, which can result in nutrient burn if the rest of your environment isn't dialed in. The less water being transpired can result in deficiencies and slow growth, but can be useful for short periods of root development. 

Unless you're growing identical clones from the same mother I'd expect different tolerances for these conditions. Using pre-mixed, bagged soil can have different effects on identical clones as the nutrients may be unevenly distributed. There are probably a dozen different variables that can contribute to the problems you are seeing. Identifying the problem(s) is a process of elimination. Personally, I'm pretty sure you have a temp/humidity imbalance (looks like a calcium problem but like I said, read up on it before taking any action) but that doesn't mean you don't have a ph issue as well. Process of elimination, but without a controlled environment it will be difficult to narrow it down.


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Thanks for the reply rezman.I have a question tho isn't stunting the stretch good when u have a 600 hps or 400 hps this will give u better light Penetration no.


If height is an issue, than yes it could be beneficial. But remember, stunted growth means smaller plant than it could have been. Just make sure to make the most of it all.

As for light penetration, maybe. It all matters where u want the light. One could always install a tomatoe ring and tie (soft ties) the branches around so the inside of her opens up (this is with minimal stress). 

And once again, i am not advanced enough to know which kinds of stresses that could cause stunted growth would be beneficial. Especially during flowering.


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 21, 2015)

Rezman2115 said:


> If height is an issue, than yes it could be beneficial. But remember, stunted growth means smaller plant than it could have been. Just make sure to make the most of it all.
> 
> As for light penetration, maybe. It all matters where u want the light. One could always install a tomatoe ring and tie (soft ties) the branches around so the inside of her opens up (this is with minimal stress).
> 
> And once again, i am not advanced enough to know which kinds of stresses that could cause stunted growth would be beneficial. Especially during flowering.


Thanks one more question rezman a three foot plant in veg can be expected to produce four zips as long as everything else is right correct


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 21, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Thanks one more question rezman a three foot plant in veg can be expected to produce four zips as long as everything else is right correct


That question is impossible to answer. When you say "everything is right" it can mean an infinite different things. Such as:

Is it Sativa or Indica?
Is it 3 ft tall with a 3 ft diameter? Or is it a christmas tree?
How much stress training did you give?
Does the branches and stem have the necessary strength to support 20+g buds on a single cola (wet) without falling over?
Is the PH perfect?
Is the plant using all the nutes and the soil is clean of salt deposits?
What kind of secondary lighting and/or reflective sheeting is made available?
What kind of CO2 levels (ppm) are available for the plant to store in light cycle to transform into those beautiful carbs during the calvin cycle for bud production?

The list goes on and on. With a 3 ft vegger, be prepared for up to 6-7 ft after the stretch (strain dependent). I do not go off of height, but instead cubic meters. The AVERAGE plant (in my experience) from a 400w HID, correct nute schedule, PH, average CO2 levels (300-400 ppm), indica dominant, 3 months of veg, LST or topping, and .8 cubic meters will produce around 200 grams for a beginner (albeit a beginner that has done their homework).

I know you dont want to hear "too many variables to know" and "dont worry about the yield, just be happy with crossing the finish line", but that is the truth of it. I wish I could be of more help

I do not mean for you to answer the questions. Rather add them to your "grow check list" of things to pay attention to from now on. Thats another piece of advice: CREATE A CHECKLIST!!


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 21, 2015)

Rezman u the man I appreciate the honest reply let me say wow lol that is alot but I'm excited cause now I have check list so thanks again.. And if u tell me how to give + rep I'd be happy to u deserve it thanks again stay green


----------



## Pshirley (Jul 22, 2015)

Garden Knowm...I thought you couldn't tell the sex until you start flowering? I a complete beginner, not knowing much. I do research but some is very confusing. Just found this site.


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 22, 2015)

Pshirley said:


> Garden Knowm...I thought you couldn't tell the sex until you start flowering? I a complete beginner, not knowing much. I do research but some is very confusing. Just found this site.


Yes and no. The plant wont tell its sex until MATURE! This could mean 6 weeks or whatnot in veg, or 4 weeks of veg and 2 weeks into flower. It all depends upon strain and environment/care


----------



## joegrower619 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey riu just wanted to introduce my self signed up a while ago but haven't gotten on here much. I've done a couple journals on another forum but wanna get around and check out other forums and open my options of knowledge to other sites ppl and places. So hope to meet some good ppl and share our knowledge of cannabis and cultivation with each other. Thanks see y'all around and keep it green growers


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 22, 2015)

joegrower619 said:


> Hey riu just wanted to introduce my self signed up a while ago but haven't gotten on here much. I've done a couple journals on another forum but wanna get around and check out other forums and open my options of knowledge to other sites ppl and places. So hope to meet some good ppl and share our knowledge of cannabis and cultivation with each other. Thanks see y'all around and keep it green growers


Welcome back. Stick around this time! lol We need more ppl that is willing to discuss and share constructive advice


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 22, 2015)

Sup dawgs, jk do people really talk that way? Been reading a lot on the forum for a while now, always wanted to give growing a try, other than one of those throw a seed in a party cup under a lightbulb things we all tried in high school... Seems like every question I googled doing my pre setup research brought me to here , so I figured might as well join, I'm using 2 340 w (150w) leds supposedly full spectrum(time will tell) a 24x48x60 appollo tent, 8"exhaust fan, smart pots(knock offs from local hydro store) 3 gal, sensigrow/bloom a+b with some big bud, all ph perfect for coco, also have some cal mag and all the testers, just got my seeds from herbies today! Doing some pineapple chunk plus the freebies of course, wish me luck! Details and questions/problems to follow


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bbcchance said:


> Sup dawgs, jk do people really talk that way? Been reading a lot on the forum for a while now, always wanted to give growing a try, other than one of those throw a seed in a party cup under a lightbulb things we all tried in high school... Seems like every question I googled doing my pre setup research brought me to here , so I figured might as well join, I'm using 2 340 w (150w) leds supposedly full spectrum(time will tell) a 24x48x60 appollo tent, 8"exhaust fan, smart pots(knock offs from local hydro store) 3 gal, sensigrow/bloom a+b with some big bud, all ph perfect for coco, also have some cal mag and all the testers, just got my seeds from herbies today! Doing some pineapple chunk plus the freebies of course, wish me luck! Details and questions/problems to follow


Good luck!


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 22, 2015)

Rezman2115 said:


> Good luck!


Thanks


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 22, 2015)

rollitup said:


> welcome aboard harvester, It is a pain in the ass that guest posting was disabled as I know a lot of users like being anon, however you are still anonymouse in which I have disabled all IP logging throughout the site. As well of all access logs being deleted every 6 hrs.
> 
> Later on once I am able to setup a donations page or an affialte program I will be able to hire rollitup it's own security expert to come in and make sure all surfing is anon.
> 
> I also suggest when surfing cannabis culture or any other hemp related sites to use a proxy server.


man my first experience on this site was a bust... first time with the whole deal.. i unknowingly asked a question that set someone off... im glad to see people being a lil more nice to the ones who dont know as much... much appreciated!!!


----------



## Skatesteez (Jul 23, 2015)

What's up, new to the forum , I have an event and flow indoor setup, I've grown once it the past with minimal success with an indoor grow. I'm doing it better this time with more knowledge and better environmental controls. I've got a couple baby's popping up in a week and a half...I'm still learning and building onto my system. I plan on getting a couple grows under my belt, wish me luck.


----------



## Tom Bee (Jul 23, 2015)

I've just ordered some auto candy kush and I'm going to grow it inside, got some miracle gro, the only thing I'm not sure about is how many times I should water it a day and how much. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Herbivores (Jul 23, 2015)

Hola, just saying hey.


----------



## Oporto (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi there total novice at this game but took plunge anyway, fed up buying. So short and to the point- Set up - .8×.8×1.6 tent, 400w hps light and ballast, extractor with carbon filter,2x clip on fans.friend gave me 5 cuttings which were transplanted 4 days ago. So many forums and differing advice going to try sticking to 1 so hopefully you can help and any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 23, 2015)

Oporto said:


> Hi there total novice at this game but took plunge anyway, fed up buying. So short and to the point- Set up - .8×.8×1.6 tent, 400w hps light and ballast, extractor with carbon filter,2x clip on fans.friend gave me 5 cuttings which were transplanted 4 days ago. So many forums and differing advice going to try sticking to 1 so hopefully you can help and any advice greatly appreciated


Were the cuttings already rooted?


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 23, 2015)

Rezman2115 said:


> Were the cuttings already rooted?


Nevermind, i reread and they were transplanted. So new question....how long were they rooting for before transplant? What were they rooting in?


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 23, 2015)

Oporto said:


> Hi there total novice at this game but took plunge anyway, fed up buying. So short and to the point- Set up - .8×.8×1.6 tent, 400w hps light and ballast, extractor with carbon filter,2x clip on fans.friend gave me 5 cuttings which were transplanted 4 days ago. So many forums and differing advice going to try sticking to 1 so hopefully you can help and any advice greatly appreciated


Also....what are the units for ur grow space? You typed. 8x.8x1.6, but what is it? .8 feet? .8 meters? What?


----------



## BudHead22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi. New here. About to start my 1st grow. New to all this. But im going to try to start a journal and ask for advice.


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 23, 2015)

BudHead22 said:


> Hi. New here. About to start my 1st grow. New to all this. But im going to try to start a journal and ask for advice.


When you have a question, i will do my best to answer. I have started a journal as well. Look in if u would like. And WELCOME


----------



## BudHead22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Rezman2115 said:


> When you have a question, i will do my best to answer. I have started a journal as well. Look in if u would like. And WELCOME


Thanks


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm new here and really glad I found this site. I've been reading wat ppl have posted or asked questions and it's really interesting. I started growing about 2 months ago and so far so good with some plants but I've lost a few to not knowing what to do. I posted a thread today for my first time, i have trouble with a gorilla glue plant. I already had ppl give me advice and used it. Now I got let time set and see if it works.


----------



## Oporto (Jul 24, 2015)

It's in metres, not sure how long they were in pots before I got them. I assume they were rooted in the same or similar to what I have as they came from the person who helped set me up


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Jul 25, 2015)

MoMoGrows said:


> what's good all? New member! Just put my girls into flower, crazy LST and a lil super cropping. Watchu all think?View attachment 3449346 View attachment 3449351


Sexy


----------



## salty ham (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello, I'm not new to the game. I am however new to this forum. Looking forward to being part of your community.


----------



## iam402 (Jul 25, 2015)

Been reading the forum for a while. Just decided to join. This site has helped me tremendously. It's my go to. Grow journal will be coming along soon. I just ordered some seeds. Went through a bag seed grow following tips from here that is turning out great. Now its time to get serious about it lol. Thanks all.....


----------



## Alexroller (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi guys....Greetings from greece...
I am new here! 
I smoke for about 7 years and im 22...
I consider it as my medicine for my depression and my anxiety disorder...I tried everything else but nothing seems to work..Anyways...I am growing two plants and i would like to ask you some questions...
I am growing with cfl's (3x2500K and 3x6000K) 23 watt each...I made a homemade mirrror to control the light...I also use the cfl's in the night and before going to work in the morning i am putting it out to the balcony to take some sunlight....the plants look healthy except for some sunburns cause its summer and the sun is way way too hot...but the are growing tooooo fast...they are over 30 centimeters high and i wanna know when should i put them in flowering mode...cause i dont have too much space...and i dont know how much height will they get...

Thanx in advance!


----------



## Growmeds (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello everyone im new on this site and growing my own meds and have questions thanks in advance for any and all help


----------



## Growmeds (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a couple questions I grow outside in fox farm In 5 gallon buckets, I used canna terra and now im using canna flores how many times should I use this product ive used it every watering 2xs a day and my plants are thriving!!!just dont want to over nutrient my flowers and make them not usable for my meds, please help me thank you very much Im ising 15ml to 1 gallon of water 2xs a day


----------



## vt bitch (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello from Vermont looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Cabledude4619 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello all, I'm a new member to the site and I love it. I've been reading alot on this site and learned a great deal so far. I do have a question tho, my plants look awesome but the very tips are brown, why is that? The Leaves are a nice dark green and about 3 1/2 weeks in flower. Using fox farms big bloom and Tiger Bloom and they love it, the only problem is the very tips of the leaves being brown. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2015)

vt bitch said:


> Hello from Vermont looking forward to meeting you all


VTBITCH that's a great screenname! verynice!


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey guys an gals glade to be a member of one of the best forums on the net. I'm a Lil experienced got 3 grows under my belt all bagseeds. All under 150watt hps general hydro go box 2x4 grow tent


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 28, 2015)

Cabledude4619 said:


> Hello all, I'm a new member to the site and I love it. I've been reading alot on this site and learned a great deal so far. I do have a question tho, my plants look awesome but the very tips are brown, why is that? The Leaves are a nice dark green and about 3 1/2 weeks in flower. Using fox farms big bloom and Tiger Bloom and they love it, the only problem is the very tips of the leaves being brown. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all.


Pics? Sounds like nute burn, but cant really give a good answer unless there are pics


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello there my fellow Mary Jane Lovers, it has been nearly 20 years later and I have decided to actually make pot a regular thing in my life and not just the occasional smoke. (ive only done it like 20 (hits) times now my whole life). 

I cannot begin to tell you how amazing i feel. Not only is my pain nearly gone but i am having wild massive orgasms and intense highs and amazing sensations both auditory and somewhat visual , especially when i close my eyes. This has opened a new window for me and I want to do this in the future the best I can. I am looking to get my legal medical card in San Francisco. I have real pain issues so should not be a problem, but what do I do from there? I have in the past purchased it from the street. Can you get the type of buds you want with a medical card? Are there limitations? I am not even sure what this stuff was I got this last week, but it was amazingly skunky and has me so horny i could burst. Not even kidding. I was told the fact that I take Lithium might have something to do with what I am experiencing. I can just smoke 1 or 2 hits on a strong mother plant (i am guessing thats what I had this time) and I am in another reality and OMG it was like I was having sex with aliens....no joke...it was so good. 


But hello LOL new to the forums


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Jul 29, 2015)

ShawnSunshine said:


> Hello there my fellow Mary Jane Lovers, it has been nearly 20 years later and I have decided to actually make pot a regular thing in my life and not just the occasional smoke. (ive only done it like 20 (hits) times now my whole life).
> 
> I cannot begin to tell you how amazing i feel. Not only is my pain nearly gone but i am having wild massive orgasms and intense highs and amazing sensations both auditory and somewhat visual , especially when i close my eyes. This has opened a new window for me and I want to do this in the future the best I can. I am looking to get my legal medical card in San Francisco. I have real pain issues so should not be a problem, but what do I do from there? I have in the past purchased it from the street. Can you get the type of buds you want with a medical card? Are there limitations? I am not even sure what this stuff was I got this last week, but it was amazingly skunky and has me so horny i could burst. Not even kidding. I was told the fact that I take Lithium might have something to do with what I am experiencing. I can just smoke 1 or 2 hits on a strong mother plant (i am guessing thats what I had this time) and I am in another reality and OMG it was like I was having sex with aliens....no joke...it was so good.
> 
> ...


If ur in the sf area u should make an appointment at ur local medical cannabis place. Once u make the appointment they will talk with u and ask wat medical reasons u have to get a medical card. U would have too pay a certain amount of money then u will get ur papers that are needed to go to a dispensery shop. Each shop is different so depending on the shop and wat u they carry is wat u can buy. There's no limits on buying and it's better then just buying some random weed from a random person. When ur at a shop u know wat ur getting and the effects of the stain. U should look up meddicann.com to call and make an appointment near you. U can also get the free app leafy and that app shows u all the dispensaries near u. Hope it helped.


----------



## sean78 (Jul 29, 2015)

cowboyferg said:


> hey what happening everyone new member here as of well right now... hows everyone doing this evening?


Chillin. Smoking some of my recent harvest of Jedi Kush and Alaskan Ice. I'm a proud poppa right about now.


----------



## Entourageeffect (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi newb here! Howdy?

Smoking on pineapple dream, store bought.


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Jul 29, 2015)

Entourageeffect said:


> Hi newb here! Howdy?
> 
> Smoking on pineapple dream, store bought.


I just tried it for the first time a couple of weeks ago and I must say I really like this one. I just bought a clone called Space queen and it's pretty much the same strain. As matter a fact I need to re-up on it and get me some more.


----------



## Entourageeffect (Jul 29, 2015)

Red Eyez 707 said:


> I just tried it for the first time a couple of weeks ago and I must say I really like this one. I just bought a clone called Space queen and it's pretty much the same strain. As matter a fact I need to re-up on it and get me some more.


I'll be pretty honest with you, prior to finding pineapple dream, I used to be strictly indica, and occasionally smoke a sativa. I've been smoking on this strain for almost a year now maybe, it's definitely my favorite. 

I've seen Space Queen, I think that's from TGA seeds? I also found a pic to something called pineapple dream queen that I hope I can find.

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Celebrate-Human-Rights-Day-with-Medithrive-Direct-.html?soid=1102782899500&aid=wVaIK3sjxtM


----------



## bigkid_15 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok I am new to this so I don't know very much did a lot of online searching and still don't have a for sure answer. If any of the advances growers can please give me the answer on what I am looking for please let me know and I will send pictures and tell me if I have a male or female please. Thanks


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Jul 30, 2015)

I just started growing a couple months ago indoor and wanted to see if I had the right idea. This will be my first post. Ok so I have a 2'×4'×5' grow tent and inside I have a diy aeroponic system with fogponics, 2×6" fans and1×1' fan I have a 8" fan pushing in new air through a vent in the bottom and a 22" carbon scrubber hooked up to a 6" inline fan pushing air out.(my tent is buldging cause of air pressure.). For a light I have a 150w hps light in an open reflector. I'm growing sour tangies in the 6th week of flowering. I'm noticing on the tips of all my leaves they are yellowing. Oh I am using heavy 16 veg a/b and flower a/b I have just recently started putting bud candy in a couple days ago. Any suggestions. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

Rhizzologic said:


> What's up fellas. New here, I grow organically as a fun hobby. Mix my own soil using pro-mix BX and all the usual suspects. Some of my results:
> 
> Strawberry banana from RP (1kw)
> 
> ...


Sweet buds, Bud! Hope my girls do as well. Trimmed them and started feedin Dyna Grow. They seem to like it. Will take some pics to share.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Jul 31, 2015)

Pics of my grow. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

New pics of the girls. 2 Purple Kush, 1 Ice Wreck all started from seed. 1 Grape Ape clone that was given to me. Grape Ape is smaller and a much lighter green than the others. PK and IW are about 42" tall. Grape ape is about 24" tall.


----------



## Donnie Danko (Aug 1, 2015)

Greetings everyone. I'm new here and " sorta new " to growing. Last time I did this was around 30 years ago. Technology sure has improved and I'm loving these new LED grow lights. I just started a journal here . Unfortunately my grow is about 28 days old so no baby pictures. Feel free to post in there and share your opinions on my setup. THANKS !


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

Tree's Inc. said:


> Pics of my grow. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance.


Lookin good.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Aug 1, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Lookin good.


Thank you. About six weeks into flowering. That means a lot. I've worked hard on these and this is my first indoor grow.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

Tree's Inc. said:


> Thank you. About six weeks into flowering. That means a lot. I've worked hard on these and this is my first indoor grow.


This is my first grow. It's outdoors. Not flowering yet. Mid to end of this month they should start. Am considering inside for winter crop. Will definately be interested in your results.


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 1, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> New pics of the girls. 2 Purple Kush, 1 Ice Wreck all started from seed. 1 Grape Ape clone that was given to me. Grape Ape is smaller and a much lighter green than the others. PK and IW are about 42" tall. Grape ape is about 24" tall.View attachment 3471077View attachment 3471078 View attachment 3471079 View attachment 3471080 View attachment 3471082[/QUO
> 
> 
> MidnightWolf said:
> ...


----------



## bigkid_15 (Aug 1, 2015)

Need some advice on how it looks and the spots it has.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Aug 1, 2015)

bigkid_15 said:


> View attachment 3471310 Need some advice on how it looks and the spots it has.


Looks liked somethings eating the leaves


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Aug 1, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> This is my first grow. It's outdoors. Not flowering yet. Mid to end of this month they should start. Am considering inside for winter crop. Will definately be interested in your results.


My girls out doors are flowering already. Maybe two weeks for one and one for the other two.


----------



## bigkid_15 (Aug 1, 2015)

Tree's Inc. said:


> Looks liked somethings eating the leaves


Ok so how do I take care of that problem? Being new it's a learning process.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm trying this organic habanaro spray get five hababaros chop them up fine. Inner membrain and seeds have the protien you need so make sure there chopped too put 2 cups of water on the stove let simmer never boil for 20 min.then drain through strainer and put in spray bottle for distribution. Now before you do this please note I am starting out too and just research via the net and you tube and come to a conclusion based on what would best benefit my set up. The guy on the web swore by this and said it won't smother there pores of the leaves like neem supposedly does. And can be used during flowering. All I can say is use your best judgment and don't be afraid to go your own route. There's many ways to grow some better then others but not necessarily wrong.
Good luck.


----------



## bigkid_15 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks trees I will have to give it a try and document my results and compare.


----------



## bigkid_15 (Aug 1, 2015)

This is a close up of one leaf.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Aug 1, 2015)

bigkid_15 said:


> This is a close up of one leaf.


Ohhh is it starting from the bottom and working its way up? What are you feeding them? You should download the growers bible. There's another book that comes with it that will give you a list with pics of pest and deficancies. I found it helpful and you can download it straight to your phone. 
Good luck.


----------



## bigkid_15 (Aug 1, 2015)

It has started at the bottom and worked up I have been feeding it miracle grow it started as a handful of seeds my buddy gave me and I didn't even notice it since it was on my garden til last Monday when I transplanted it and brought it in and it's grown 2x the size it was.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Aug 1, 2015)

bigkid_15 said:


> It has started at the bottom and worked up I have been feeding it miracle grow it started as a handful of seeds my buddy gave me and I didn't even notice it since it was on my garden til last Monday when I transplanted it and brought it in and it's grown 2x the size it was.


Mirical grow you have to be careful with as I hear it they have time release formulas wich are not good if your in flowering and it starts giving you veg nutrients. I think you might have the dreaded spider mites but do some research before you freak. I got them this year also.
Good luck.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Aug 2, 2015)

This could also be the problem.
*Problem:* Signs of a cannabis calcium deficiency can be hard to pin down since calcium deficiencies are often accompanied by magnesium, iron, and other deficiencies. However, some of the major signs of a calcium deficiency are in the leaves which will display dead spots, crinkling, spotting, or small brown spots. Another sign of a cannabis calcium deficiency is new leaves will appear small and distorted with curled tips The insides of the plant and well as the flowers/buds may show signs of decay. Roots may show signs of bacteria and may be dying off or be under developed.

*Solution:* If the pH of your root zone is off, then your cannabis cannot properly absorb calcium through its roots so the first step is to ensure that you have the correct pH for your growth medium. Learn more about pH and cannabis. Different strains of cannabis tend to have different nutrient problems, but calcium, magnesium, and iron deficiencies often appear together in cannabis. Therefore many growers decide to purchase some sort of Calcium-Magnesium (often called Cal-Mag) supplement for their grow room in case this common deficiency appears. I have listed some available Cal-Mag supplements that I have used along below with some general information about each one. After supplementing with Cal-Mag and correcting the pH, you should expect to see new healthy growth within a week.

Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus is a calcium, magnesium, and iron plant nutrient supplement. General application is to mix 1 tsp (5ml) of Cal-Mag into each gallon of water. I have used Cal-Mag Plus several times with great results.

*Guaranteed Analysis:* Nitrogen (N) 2.0%, Calcium (Ca) 3.2%, Magnesium (Mg) 1.2%, Iron (Fe) 0.1%

*Derived from:* Calcium Nitrate, Magnesium Nitrate, Iron EDTA

- See more at: http://www.thenug.com/galleries/diagnose-your-sick-marijuana-plants#sthash.3w7Uj9bJ.dpuf


----------



## randallblue (Aug 2, 2015)

awesome sight very informative lots of questions answered glad to be a part of your community


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for your comments about the girls. I got the seeds from Crop King. I was looking for White Widow but they were out so I got the PK. Wife suggests sausage dipped in pancake batter on a stick like corn dogs instead of the french toast sticks. Myself, I'm old school, brownies does it for me.


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 2, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Thanks for your comments about the girls. I got the seeds from Crop King. I was looking for White Widow but they were out so I got the PK. Wife suggests sausage dipped in pancake batter on a stick like corn dogs instead of the french toast sticks. Myself, I'm old school, brownies does it for me.


Lol yeah brownies are sufficient but when blowed I like how your wife thinks lml


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 2, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Lol yeah brownies are sufficient but when blowed I like how your wife thinks lml


I'm gonna try her recipe sounds like a smorgasbord of flavors


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 2, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> I'm gonna try her recipe sounds like a smorgasbord of flavors


Mama says Jimmy Dean already has them in the frozen section of your grocer. Says they have blueberry flavored as well. Happy munchies


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 2, 2015)

Tree's Inc. said:


> I'm trying this organic habanaro spray get five hababaros chop them up fine. Inner membrain and seeds have the protien you need so make sure there chopped too put 2 cups of water on the stove let simmer never boil for 20 min.then drain through strainer and put in spray bottle for distribution. Now before you do this please note I am starting out too and just research via the net and you tube and come to a conclusion based on what would best benefit my set up. The guy on the web swore by this and said it won't smother there pores of the leaves like neem supposedly does. And can be used during flowering. All I can say is use your best judgment and don't be afraid to go your own route. There's many ways to grow some better then others but not necessarily wrong.
> Good luck.


I've heard the same. It's recommended for a vegetable garden so I would imagine it would work as well on pretty little girls. I haven't tried it myself, but I've only heard positive about this. Let me know how it works for you. I have grasshopper problems and I don't think it would be strong enough to take care of them. Just daily inspection and physical removal of the little bastards.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## PAR-FORCE D (Aug 2, 2015)

Hola from Central Oregon... Green house season if full force out here


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Aug 2, 2015)

Been spraying my girls for the last week and a half and I haven't seen any other infested leaves. But it isn't a one or even two time fix you got to stay on it. Good luck.


----------



## Theblackdog420 (Aug 3, 2015)

Lurking for a long time, finally starting my own grow op. Thanks to all the fantastic information here.


----------



## Theblackdog420 (Aug 3, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> Hello.


Hello


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 3, 2015)

Theblackdog420 said:


> Lurking for a long time, finally starting my own grow op. Thanks to all the fantastic information here.


I just started growing this year. This site has been great, lot's help, opinions, critiques etc. Sa-a-ay you look alot like my little brother lol


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Aug 3, 2015)

"Dank gardener" is also a good free app and it let's u know about plants and bugs. I had a lot of spider mites and wondering why but they were really attracted to my blue dream.


----------



## Bose (Aug 3, 2015)

Can someone tell me if this is a male plant


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 3, 2015)

Bose said:


> Can someone tell me if this is a male plant


Yes to my eye that's one hundred percent male..


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 3, 2015)

Bose said:


> Can someone tell me if this is a male plant


Depending on strain and location you should collect the pollen


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 3, 2015)

She smells like a gym locker room.....


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 5, 2015)

Update on the mistakes I have made so far, didn't pre wash cheap coco(550 ppm on runoff) corrected . Led lights waaaaayyyyyy to close!(poor girls suffered severe burns) corrected, overpotted,(going with it for now) semi corrected, changed watering style. Also growing too many varieties for a noob, but other than that I've only lost one so far(burnt too bad) the other 3 are looking small due to the over potting, but healthy, learning as I go thanks to this forum


----------



## Bhomberman (Aug 5, 2015)

What's up ! Long time smoker. New into the concentrates and edibles. Any info on Bho is appreciated. Threads and sticky's worth reading would be good. Have a my 2nd batch running right now in the chamber.


----------



## Nugsclothing (Aug 7, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Sup man im new to this sight have some seedlings of og ill be need advise on soon


----------



## Chino_Belefante (Aug 9, 2015)

whats up guys gm wake and bake


----------



## Chino_Belefante (Aug 9, 2015)

most of you are slepping lol


----------



## Krwallincj5 (Aug 9, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## Krwallincj5 (Aug 9, 2015)

I am new to all of this. I have my first run hanging and drying. How do you know that they are dry enough for final trim.


----------



## Calibasshead (Aug 9, 2015)

I just joined. I hope to learn a lot from all of you.


----------



## bootypicgod (Aug 10, 2015)

I came to this site just to find out if anyone would ship out to me as got attacked by some smartassess hahaha but I'm tryna learn how to grow just cuz why not


----------



## Cannewbie (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I've recently posed a question and would love some experienced feedback on my current issue.

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nahi-haze (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello I'm im new here .


----------



## Coliostroe (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey all i'm new to the site. Hailing from oregon with our newly voted legalization i decided to start my four plants. Got some northern lights seeds and have them growing. I'm on day 7 now from the day i put the seeds in water, already made a couple mistakes and have gotten help from here. I built a 4x4 grow box, yeah i painted it up since there's no need to hide it here. 600 watt MH and HPS air cooled light i'll swap out for flowering. 6" 440cfm fan for exaust and two small fans to move air in it and there's 4 4' intake ports on the bottom with prefilters over them because i have a cat and those boxes on the bottom you see are shades i added so i can leave the door open a little bit to help get heat out of the room during the dark periods. using 2 part ffof 2 part black gold 1 part perlite and 1 part coco coir for soil and went with the fox farm trio and some cal-mag for nutes. putting some pics in and if anyone has any constructive critisism or things i could change to make it better it's always welcome. =) These forums have already been immensely helpful from the replies to my questions and just browsing around reading.


----------



## chained (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi all,
I've just put together my first grow setup, and in researching light sizes etc this forum was quite helpful... So I signed up 

Here's a picture of my girls.


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 16, 2015)

I hate growing strains when I don't have anytime frame on there development..


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 18, 2015)

All right guys what do you think is wrong I'm hoping I just had my lights to close


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 18, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> All right guys what do you think is wrong I'm hoping I just had my lights to closeView attachment 3481666View attachment 3481669 View attachment 3481669


definetly looks like light burn with the leaves curling up


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 18, 2015)

Weedgrower87 said:


> definetly looks like light burn with the leaves curling up


Thanks grower


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 18, 2015)

That's what I thought but wasn't sure


----------



## nick mccabe (Aug 19, 2015)

hi my name is nick and i had a few questions im growing autos in a 18 by 24by 6ft tall im running 4 100watt cfl and a 150 watt hps should that be adequate for some good buds?


----------



## cass2504 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi. new member need some help! This plants had some issues early on but came on strong in late veg........ 2 weeks into flower i went to move her and about 2 feet from the top she snapped to a 90 degree angle, i have splinted the break for 36 hours and just revoved it! She now has full stability to hold foliage above the break point My concern is the leaves have wilted and flopped right down on top yet the bud stems still point up with some droop at the bud sites but not the stem!

Will she come back? What steps should i take? Also should she be under light or is this contributing to stress now?

All help greatly appreciated

I may add growing indoor in soil 400w light


----------



## nick mccabe (Aug 19, 2015)

hey guys im new in here i have a 24 long 18wide by 6 feet tall grow box an am running 150 watt hps 4 100 watt cfls should this be enough light im growing autos


----------



## Rick12345 (Aug 19, 2015)

This is really a pain that I can't figure this out but I have a Titan Controls Appollo 8 times and it does NOT have any LED lighting indicating that it is on. You just have to... wait and see. Well I waited and it did nothing. ALSO. Why would growershouse send me a timer that says on the back. WARNING do not use with digital ballasts... I mean wtf else would I use it for? HELP!!!!!!! Yes I set the pins correctly. Yes the outlet has power running to it.


----------



## criticalgrower (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello there, I'm an old visitor to the forum under a different name, that was years ago when I was still in school and I had a monster crop growing outdoors in the UK with some of my friends, now I'm a bit older, it's been a while but I'm living in my own house and I'm in the middle of setting up a grow room to grow indoors for the very first time, nice to meet you all.


----------



## Bisxuits (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

New to the Forums here, I joined so I could start a Grow Journal on my first grow. 
I bought some seeds from Sensi Seeds with a friend and we decided to start a gorilla grow. 
I've got two plants that are 1 week old and I think I've got some twins from one seed. 
I'd appreciate it if you checked out my Journal.


----------



## CrimsonKing87 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey everybody,

I originally started this account so I could dig up info about Herbies. I have since placed and received my order (8 business days through Chicago. Legendary.) Once I have my seeds shipped by a family member to me here in Beijing, I plan to grow my own little anxiety cure. My wife, dog and I moved here about a month ago and good stuff is either hard or impossible to find. Anyway, hope to be very active and learn from more knowledgeable members.


----------



## Joshua123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello there, I'm in USA, happy to see you all!!


----------



## TizzyLizzy (Aug 24, 2015)

How do I send my friends private messages? I've literally read too many replies to this question on here. Can someone give me a simple answer? I just signed up today.


----------



## TizzyLizzy (Aug 24, 2015)

TizzyLizzy said:


> How do I send my friends private messages? I've literally read too many replies to this question on here. Can someone give me a simple answer? I just signed up today.


I go to my friends pages and there's noo pm option


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2015)

TizzyLizzy said:


> I go to my friends pages and there's noo pm option


youre too new of a member


----------



## Ganjanaiza (Aug 24, 2015)

Aloha guyz, will be posting pics of my grow <3 triple northern lights automatic (RQS) on the way... Royal jack-Amnesia Haze and Blue cheese will be shortly delivered as well ))


----------



## TizzyLizzy (Aug 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> youre too new of a member


Thank you. I had another account but couldn't get in. Are they removed after a period of not logging in?


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2015)

TizzyLizzy said:


> Thank you. I had another account but couldn't get in. Are they removed after a period of not logging in?


what is your other accounts name? no they stay there forever unless you were banned


----------



## Proffy (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi folks. Just joined the group a couple of days ago. A friend asked me to watch her 12 inch fruit punch plant while she was out of town for a few weeks. I successfully transplanted it into a larger pot (2.5 gallon? ) and just set it out in my pretty sunny yard. When she returned the plant had grown double it's size. She said it is doing so well here, keep it.

I grew once before, about 30 years ago and had great success, under the guidance of an experienced grower. So I knew a LITTLE...just enough to be dangerous! 

Anyway, it began flowering a couple of weeks ago and seems happy. But reading this site and how much goes into it all has made me nervous about when to pull the trigger, and using proper curing (which I didn't know was part of the process!) And hanging up to dry. I have a lot more reading to do before showtime! 

So that's my story, and here are a few pics. Really enjoying being part of the community here. All advice accepted.


----------



## Proffy (Aug 25, 2015)

Proffy said:


> Hi folks. Just joined the group a couple of days ago. A friend asked me to watch her 12 inch fruit punch plant while she was out of town for a few weeks. I successfully transplanted it into a larger pot (2.5 gallon? ) and just set it out in my pretty sunny yard. When she returned the plant had grown double it's size. She said it is doing so well here, keep it.
> 
> I grew once before, about 30 years ago and had great success, under the guidance of an experienced grower. So I knew a LITTLE...just enough to be dangerous!
> 
> ...


Whoops, forgot the pics


----------



## Proffy (Aug 25, 2015)

That picture of the whole plant is deceptive. It's about 5 feet tall.


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 25, 2015)

A tragic end to what started of beautifully


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 25, 2015)

So what's the story on this? If I missed the run down earlier it's because I didn't read it. Pull off all that dead shit and figure out the prob. You can fix this. Kinda...........


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 25, 2015)

Lol I vegged for three months she started drinking nutes faster then water throwing my pH off after adjustment of pH it would throw it off again so leaves twisted the pH battle begain then I kept finding salt build up in my bucket so I had to flush which lead to more problems.I'm not to upset because I have four rooted clones of this strain in perpetual as we speak but it was coming along very nicely and I know my yeild has been drastically effected.


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Aug 28, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> New pics of the girls. 2 Purple Kush, 1 Ice Wreck all started from seed. 1 Grape Ape clone that was given to me. Grape Ape is smaller and a much lighter green than the others. PK and IW are about 42" tall. Grape ape is about 24" tall.View attachment 3471077View attachment 3471078 View attachment 3471079 View attachment 3471080 View attachment 3471082


Which one is the "Icewreck", none of them look anything like the "ice wrecks" I bought from crop king seeds, mine are a lot more indica looking, although still young, this one is 3 weeks


----------



## Cebucannabis (Aug 29, 2015)

OUR WEED HERE IN CEBU CITY,PHILIPPINES.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 29, 2015)

String? - Tie stick? lol That's interesting


----------



## Kornelija Earthling (Aug 29, 2015)

Helloooo everyone  my name is Kornelija, been a smoker for about... 11 years now. Nice to join ya'll! Love & light to all! Namaste fellow earthlings


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 29, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> Which one is the "Icewreck", none of them look anything like the "ice wrecks" I bought from crop king seeds, mine are a lot more indica looking, although still young, this one is 3 weeks


the attachments ending in 080 and 082 are of the Ice Wreck. I bought from crop king too.


----------



## Growin4mecfl (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello all!


----------



## NOOB1984 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello everyone!!!! First time grower....wish me luck


----------



## gwenn (Aug 30, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Well i dont know... But i do know that my name is gwenn.
I draw most of the time, and smoke the rest of it. 
skoking is not the only thing i have in life, i also have books, pencils, paint and music (alot of music).
So just ask me stuff if you want to!
(Im not sure how to do a post actually so this... Is my first) 

Bueno, hasta luego!


----------



## 7n0rthern7grown (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi....from up north in CA. Been doing this since there were no strains....just green buds and dirt weed. I started my first guerrilla op in 96 right after 215. I have grown in Socal desert (indoor)as well.as NY indoor. I love everything about cannabis. This plant has kept me fed,out of prison for violence as i was mean and nasty before my introduction to the sweet leaf, and positive in the worst of times. Truly I feel this miraculous plant to be the healing of the nation and the world may be the universe


----------



## Stonde (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi!
Im Stonde from finland. I have been smoker over 20 years (im 37 years old). 
I do growing outdoor (summer) and indoor (winter). This outdoor season was hard becouse of rainy and cold weather, but still big devil xl gave me some nice buds.
Its autumn now in finland so i will start my winter season soon with some pot of gold and rainbow kush.


----------



## hartsjen (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm doing berry bomb ATM


----------



## hartsjen (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been smoking since I was 14 first time grow thou


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Sep 1, 2015)

Been here for a month and just started a new grow. Pre 98 Bubba Kush and a Cherry pie/ grand daddy.


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm Grant from Queensland, Australia, been growing for 27 years, first online weed community IV ever joined, finding a lot of benificial tips on here, cheers !


----------



## hartsjen (Sep 1, 2015)

How can I tell its ready I have 8ball, cookie and berry bomb


----------



## MissCharlieG (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello everyone 
I'm kinda new... Grew before but never had a lot of success because it's illegal here sooooo! This year I don't give a Shit that it's illegal!!! I'm growing anyway!!! My first year to actually see Buds!!! I think I'm in the middle of budding and need all information I can get. I'm growing in miracle grow potting soil. Plants are in 5 gallon pots. Just started feeding them one gallon of this mixture per plant: Grandmas unsulphured molasses 1 tsp per gallon of water. Organic agave Amber 1/2 tsp per gallon. Added 1tsp of Banana Flavoring to. Hope I'm doing the right things.....oh I'm growing outside. I would appreciate any and all the help I can get. 
Hope everyone stays high, healthy & happy


----------



## hartsjen (Sep 2, 2015)

First grow


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 2, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> the attachments ending in 080 and 082 are of the Ice Wreck. I bought from crop king too.


IV heard the Icewreck seeds can be a bit inconsistent, mine have thrown back to nearly a full indica strain by the looks of it, still nice looking plants though, what was your end result like ?, happy with it ?, anywhere near the 27%thc they claim ?


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 2, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> IV heard the Icewreck seeds can be a bit inconsistent, mine have thrown back to nearly a full indica strain by the looks of it, still nice looking plants though, what was your end result like ?, happy with it ?, anywhere near the 27%thc they claim ?


First time growing. Have just the one Ice Wreck growing, othe 2 died. Growing outdoors in container. She's about 42" tall and just starting to flower. Planning late Sepr to mid-Oct harvest. The Purple Kush and Grape Ape are exploding, looking forward to some nice smoke with those 3.


----------



## hartsjen (Sep 3, 2015)

Berry bomb


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 3, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> First time growing. Have just the one Ice Wreck growing, othe 2 died. Growing outdoors in container. She's about 42" tall and just starting to flower. Planning late Sepr to mid-Oct harvest. The Purple Kush and Grape Ape are exploding, looking forward to some nice smoke with those 3.


Sweet, let me know how they go, I got some purple kush, white cookies,white voodoo, hash plant, and blueberry off cropking as well, but I got a heap of seedlings chomped off by mice last week, little fukers !!!, IV always grown outdoors, but trying my first indoor grow at the moment, loving it


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 3, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> Sweet, let me know how they go, I got some purple kush, white cookies,white voodoo, hash plant, and blueberry off cropking as well, but I got a heap of seedlings chomped off by mice last week, little fukers !!!, IV always grown outdoors, but trying my first indoor grow at the moment, loving it


I'll keep you posted. If my outdoor grow works, I am considering an indoor grow to supplement through winter. Will be starting that from scratch so am very interested in your process and results. Yeah, I have a grasshopper problem, little shits, as well as new cat in neighborhood. Thinking about posting armed guards around girls to keep them safe.


----------



## hartsjen (Sep 3, 2015)

How do I work out how much I'll have dry when wet


----------



## Solar Flowered (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey guys. I am starting a new You Tube channel on basics of growing in a light deprivation garden! If you have some spare time please check it out on YouTube. I can also help anyone trying to find where my channel is at.. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for the warm welcome rollitup.org!


----------



## debo1690 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi total newbie here just bought my first set up 
1 x grow tent 1.2m 1.2m 2.0m
1x 600w hps lamp
1x 600w shade 
1x 600w power pack
1x 4" tt100 fan
1x carbon filter 
ducting and clips
1x super 3c monkey nuts coco peat 50L bag
1x hornet coco feed a&b 1 litre 

Ive also got 3 northern lights autos
3 cheese autos
and 1 sensi star auto 
first time trying any advice is much appreciated.
ps what else do i need 
thanks again


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 5, 2015)

New pics of girls taken this morning. Sorry Grape Ape is fuzzy looking but you can still see happy little buds developing. GA never grew any taller than about 18". I really didn't think it had a future. Now looking at it the anticipation is rising. The Purple Kush are doing great, and the pictures are better so you can see. Ice Wreck, well it has just started to show flower. Both the PK and the IW were started from seed at the same time and have received the same treatment as the PK. PK is from feminized while IW was from regular seed. Comments/advice is welcome.


----------



## Solar Flowered (Sep 5, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> New pics of girls taken this morning. Sorry Grape Ape is fuzzy looking but you can still see happy little buds developing. GA never grew any taller than about 18". I really didn't think it had a future. Now looking at it the anticipation is rising. The Purple Kush are doing great, and the pictures are better so you can see. Ice Wreck, well it has just started to show flower. Both the PK and the IW were started from seed at the same time and have received the same treatment as the PK. PK is from feminized while IW was from regular seed. Comments/advice is welcome.


Looking great!


----------



## chanslor89 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi I'm a first time grower and its a clone I bought I was wondering why is it look like its dying


----------



## james murphy (Sep 5, 2015)

transplant shock...or 100,000 other reasons. a picture cant clealy show whats really goin on.. if i were u id explain a bit more (verbally) and im sure u will get all the help u need


----------



## james murphy (Sep 5, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> New pics of girls taken this morning. Sorry Grape Ape is fuzzy looking but you can still see happy little buds developing. GA never grew any taller than about 18". I really didn't think it had a future. Now looking at it the anticipation is rising. The Purple Kush are doing great, and the pictures are better so you can see. Ice Wreck, well it has just started to show flower. Both the PK and the IW were started from seed at the same time and have received the same treatment as the PK. PK is from feminized while IW was from regular seed. Comments/advice is welcome.


looking tasty...very nice selection.wats ur fav out of that mix up


----------



## chanslor89 (Sep 5, 2015)

I did transplanted it a lot because I was going to grow indoors but didn't have room so I placed it outdoors its been a week already I moved it outdoors


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 5, 2015)

james murphy said:


> looking tasty...very nice selection.wats ur fav out of that mix up


Thanx. I'm pretty happy seein what I'm seein. My first grow. My absolute favorite smoke is White Widow but they were out of widow seeds when I went shopping. I like both the Purple Kush and the Grape Ape, I've had them before. New to Ice Wreck but it has a good bloodline. My ideal garden would have White Widow, Blue Dream, and the Purple Kush. Of course that list is always evolving. I don't know how the Ice Wreck will turn out, ya just never know.


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 6, 2015)

Newbie on her first grow!!! Excited to be here and meet all of you! Plenty of questions to ask and pics to show!!! Anyway Howdy


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 6, 2015)

Weadatreez said:


> Newbie on her first grow!!! Excited to be here and meet all of you! Plenty of questions to ask and pics to show!!! Anyway Howdy


Howdy back. You're gonna love this site. My first grow this year as well and I've found this site to be my go to resource.


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 6, 2015)

T


MidnightWolf said:


> Howdy back. You're gonna love this site. My first grow this year as well and I've found this site to be my go to resource.


@MidnightWolf thanks for the welcome!! I've been reading from here for a while decided to join since starting my first grow...congrats on making dat big move and I hope everything goes well with your grow...keep in touch and we can compare techniques


----------



## Pee_You (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy Sunday all, just want to introduce myself as I'm new here. Pretty much a new grower, who has *alot* to learn and ask. I hope to learn as much as possible and I'm grateful to find a place with others who enjoy cannabis like myself. Enjoy the labor day weekend & I'll talk to ya'll later! -PeeYou


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 6, 2015)

Pee_You said:


> Happy Sunday all, just want to introduce myself as I'm new here. Pretty much a new grower, who has *alot* to learn and ask. I hope to learn as much as possible and I'm grateful to find a place with others who enjoy cannabis like myself. Enjoy the labor day weekend & I'll talk to ya'll later! -PeeYou


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi @Pee_You welcome!! I'm new too enjoy ur weekend!


----------



## nomoresnow (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome pee, I am pretty new here myself and have found lots of help and support, you are in the right place. Good luck on your grow!


----------



## v0x (Sep 7, 2015)

Newbie here too on my first grow! Just looking to make some of my own medicine. Hoping to alleviate chronic pain and depressive issues. I have an entirely well ventilated, temp and air controlled bathroom to use for space, and some qualityT-5 bulbs for veg and hps bulbs for later flowering. Still doing my own homework and appreciate this place as a knowledge resource.


----------



## chained (Sep 7, 2015)

v0x said:


> Newbie here too on my first grow! Just looking to make some of my own medicine. Hoping to alleviate chronic pain and depressive issues. I have an entirely well ventilated, temp and air controlled bathroom to use for space, and some qualityT-5 bulbs for veg and hps bulbs for later flowering. Still doing my own homework and appreciate this place as a knowledge resource.



Good luck with the grow, I've just started my 1st grow, too... It's fun so far, I can't wait to smoke my own weed.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Sep 7, 2015)

Can anyone point me towards a good colidial silver tread


----------



## Mista170 (Sep 8, 2015)

whats going on fellow stoners? You can can call me mistagrabba. I've been lurking around this site for a few years now quietly in the background & I've finally decided to become active most likely for the same reasons that brought you here. I'm from the the east coast, if I'm even allowed to say that not sure if not take it easy I'm new here lol


----------



## Kimbowly (Sep 8, 2015)

First successful outdoor grow looking good 4 seeds 4 females just took a chance and this is what I've got as of today any comments welcome!


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 8, 2015)

Just wanted to say hi to all.. I am here to learn as much as I can about growing. I am like a sponge right now but the crazy thing is the ,ore I learn the more confused I get...


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 8, 2015)

Tink3rFarms said:


> Just wanted to say hi to all.. I am here to learn as much as I can about growing. I am like a sponge right now but the crazy thing is the ,ore I learn the more confused I get...


I should just say this is my second grow with 0 success so far hence the reason I am here.


----------



## Cornishi (Sep 9, 2015)

Evening guys, my first grow. Would love to have some one experienced that grows autos as a mentor if anyone is up for it


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello everyone! New member but long time reader! I owe a lot to the users on here for great information, so thank you!
I'm on my second proper grow which is in its 2nd week of flower. 
I grow for personal use, using 250watts and would like to chat with other 250w users! 
When RIU allows me to, I will be starting a grow journal of my current grow. The strain is Hash Bomb by Bomb Seeds. So if you are interested then please tag along!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 9, 2015)

Tink3rFarms said:


> I should just say this is my second grow with 0 success so far hence the reason I am here.


Hello there! I am new and also on my second grow! 
What type of setup have you got and what strain/s are you growing?


----------



## *BUDS (Sep 11, 2015)

hartsjen said:


> How do I work out how much I'll have dry when wet


About 25% you should get dried.


----------



## *BUDS (Sep 11, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> A tragic end to what started of beautifullyView attachment 3486350View attachment 3486350 View attachment 3486351 View attachment 3486351 View attachment 3486351


You fried the plant by having the lights too close. The damage is major and the plant is fucked.


----------



## tropicalgrower (Sep 11, 2015)

hey guys, long time smoker and first time grower here. lives in a all year round warm climate. cheers


----------



## Heavenly Green (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm a first time grower with only one plant and I need your help, please! So my baby is about 5 weeks old and I got her from a bag. Here are her living conditions:

Potting Soil - Miracle Gro 
Nutrients - 15-30-15 (watering when soil is dry)
Lighting - (2) 23 watt cfls @ 18 inches away
Light consumption - 12/12

I clipped her at her fifth node. I tried super cropping her bigger leaves but she broke. I tapped her up and she actually healed. 

My question is....Should I being doing something different i.e. (boosting the fertilizer, trimming her smaller leaves). I will be transplanting her shortly because I see her roots at the bottom of the pot.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Heavenly Green (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorry these are the pics.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello from Canada.Chronic Smoker.Lover of Bud!


----------



## Heavenly Green (Sep 12, 2015)

Wassup zig-zag. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Nordey B (Sep 12, 2015)

Newbie here, hoping to not royally fuck up my first grow


----------



## Rossco P (Sep 13, 2015)

What's up all. Newbie from England here. In a similar situation to nordey b here. Currently in 3rd week of veg (5-6 ish weeks from seed) stage in my first coco grow ( 5x super iced grapefruit feminised seeds) and hoping not to have hurt my babies with nute burn and/ or nute lockout. Been browsing website as a guest trying to fish for useful info but didn't wanna self diagnose and make problems worse, also thought there's no better time than the present to ask, as I know there is some excellent info on here. Pictures and more info available if needed to help diagnose. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hope all is well fellow growers and smokers alike.


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello there! I am new and also on my second grow!
> What type of setup have you got and what strain/s are you growing?


Hello TheStickMan I am using a diy box that is 37 in x 26 in about 6 sq ft. I am using CFL's (4) 20 watt 1600 lumen's and (1) 23 watt 1800 for a total of 8200 lumen's and counting. For soil I am using Organic Scott's Earth Grow.
13 days from seed popping .


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

Heavenly Green said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a first time grower with only one plant and I need your help, please! So my baby is about 5 weeks old and I got her from a bag. Here are her living conditions:
> 
> ...


I am no experienced growing but I have seen a few things that could use some tweeking.
1 I think you may neew more lights. I have 4 20 watt and 1 23 watt.
2 I think you need to adjust the distance of the plants to the light to about 2-3 in away. dont worry they wont but I do know that from experience.


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

Heavenly Green said:


> Sorry these are the pics.


I also think you schould veg 18/6 is good for at least 4 weeks before switching to 12/12.
I am not sure how many weeks you veged or if you always had 12/12?


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

Rossco P said:


> What's up all. Newbie from England here. In a similar situation to nordey b here. Currently in 3rd week of veg (5-6 ish weeks from seed) stage in my first coco grow ( 5x super iced grapefruit feminised seeds) and hoping not to have hurt my babies with nute burn and/ or nute lockout. Been browsing website as a guest trying to fish for useful info but didn't wanna self diagnose and make problems worse, also thought there's no better time than the present to ask, as I know there is some excellent info on here. Pictures and more info available if needed to help diagnose. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hope all is well fellow growers and smokers alike.


 Thank you for joining! I am in week 2 of veg!


----------



## Rossco P (Sep 13, 2015)

Tink3rFarms said:


> Thank you for joining! I am in week 2 of veg!


Good stuff, I'm not really that far a head maybe 2- 3 weeks at the most. You'll have to keep me up to date on how things are going. This is my first crack at wanting some fine smoke at the end ( here's to hoping anyways haha). Here's a look at my set up/ room just incase your interested. Peace


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

Rossco P said:


> Good stuff, I'm not really that far a head maybe 2- 3 weeks at the most. You'll have to keep me up to date on how things are going. This is my first crack at wanting some fine smoke at the end ( here's to hoping anyways haha). Here's a look at my set up/ room just incase your interested. Peace View attachment 3499330


Ok I am a newbie so maybe I have the stage wrong. My baby is 13 day from seed popping so the plant is almost 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## Rossco P (Sep 13, 2015)

Tink3rFarms said:


> Ok I am a newbie so maybe I have the stage wrong. My baby is 13 day from seed popping so the plant is almost 2 1/2 weeks


Ah I see. It took a good couple of weeks for mine to look more like plants as apposed to seedlings. But I'm a newbie myself and was germinating with a 600w mh so they ended up tall and thin, so I kept on burying them up to just under there leaves with coco until they got some beef on them. But you live and learn as they say.  This was them looking rather slim haha.


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

Rossco P said:


> Ah I see. It took a good couple of weeks for mine to look more like plants as apposed to seedlings. But I'm a newbie myself and was germinating with a 600w mh so they ended up tall and thin, so I kept on burying them up to just under there leaves with coco until they got some beef on them. But you live and learn as they say. View attachment 3499352 This was them looking rather slim haha.


I think mine may not be real big or as big as most this size cause as I said I am a newbe so I am sure I have stresses this lil baby


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

Rossco P said:


> Ah I see. It took a good couple of weeks for mine to look more like plants as apposed to seedlings. But I'm a newbie myself and was germinating with a 600w mh so they ended up tall and thin, so I kept on burying them up to just under there leaves with coco until they got some beef on them. But you live and learn as they say. View attachment 3499352 This was them looking rather slim haha.


Wow I just looked at your pictures.... They are really streached or is mine just slow? How old are they? The color looks good though.


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

Rossco P said:


> Good stuff, I'm not really that far a head maybe 2- 3 weeks at the most. You'll have to keep me up to date on how things are going. This is my first crack at wanting some fine smoke at the end ( here's to hoping anyways haha). Here's a look at my set up/ room just incase your interested. Peace View attachment 3499330


If my one plant looks as good as these I will be happy! How old here?


----------



## iTMart50 (Sep 13, 2015)

Greetings everyone! Long time reader, been registered a few years now, first time poster and currently have 3 successful casual CFL closet/cabinet grows under my belt. First grow being DWC Blue Cheese and the second two Lemon Haze in soil. Well I've since upgraded from the closets and CFLs to a 12' by 8' sealed room with a 600w Platinum Led grow lamp. I have 2 beans, unknown strain (likely GDP) germinating in soil at the moment and as I progress I'll start a journal in case anyone feels like checking it out! 

Peace!


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

iTMart50 said:


> Greetings everyone! Long time reader, been registered a few years now, first time poster and currently have 3 successful casual CFL closet/cabinet grows under my belt. First grow being DWC Blue Cheese and the second two Lemon Haze in soil. Well I've since upgraded from the closets and CFLs to a 12' by 8' sealed room with a 600w Platinum Led grow lamp. I have 2 beans, unknown strain (likely GDP) germinating in soil at the moment and as I progress I'll start a journal in case anyone feels like checking it out!
> 
> Peace!


Glad you decided to start posting I am looking forward to some of your ideas


----------



## Eloyd (Sep 13, 2015)

*BUDS said:


> You fried the plant by having the lights too close. The damage is major and the plant is fucked.


She is still kicking yeild affected immensely.


----------



## iTMart50 (Sep 13, 2015)

Tink3rFarms said:


> Glad you decided to start posting I am looking forward to some of your ideas


I definitely credit majority of my success to researching on this forum in particular. Looking forward to posting and becoming involved in topics of discussion!


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 13, 2015)

iTMart50 said:


> I definitely credit majority of my success to researching on this forum in particular. Looking forward to posting and becoming involved in topics of discussion!


Yeah me too


----------



## Rossco P (Sep 14, 2015)

Tink3rFarms said:


> Wow I just looked at your pictures.... They are really streached or is mine just slow? How old are they? The color looks good though.


No you right, my seedlings were stretchin for the light but I had to keep it quiet far away so I didn't burn them. Every time the where getting to talk I buried them higher. They have had 2 weeks seedling stage and 3 weeks vegetation stage. I'm gonna give them an extra few weeks as hight restrictions don't apply and because I snapped one of the branches  by an accident lol. Here's them a few days after the last pick. Maybe 1 week after breaking the surface


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 14, 2015)

Rossco P said:


> I snapped one of the branches  by an accident lol.


I hate when that happens lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Tink3rFarms said:


> Hello TheStickMan I am using a diy box that is 37 in x 26 in about 6 sq ft. I am using CFL's (4) 20 watt 1600 lumen's and (1) 23 watt 1800 for a total of 8200 lumen's and counting. For soil I am using Organic Scott's Earth Grow.
> 13 days from seed popping .View attachment 3499283 View attachment 3499284


Nice to meet ya! Looks good, do you know what strain you're growing? 
Heres the link to my grow journal if you wanna check it out! 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hash-bomb-250w-hps-dwc.883845/#post-11903888


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 14, 2015)

I am growing simple bag seed thats all I know I dont think it has a name. I am new so do not want to waste money


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Fair doos, hope it all goes well for ya, keep updating and let us know how you get on. And if you need any help or have any questions I'll try and help the best I can!


----------



## NVJAY775 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm definitely a newb. I live in Nevada (Reno / Tahoe area) and will hopefully get an indoor grow going in the next month, or two. Gathering funds lolol!! So for now, I'm getting in some good reading.

Love the site already! Seems like a bunch of really good people and the vibe is good.


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome just to let you know depending how you are trying to grow there is alot of diy things out there that you can START for lil to no money.


----------



## david1986 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi from Colorado! I am David. 
My friends gave me a good joint and now I think to try to grow my own plant. At first I think where I would buy seeds and equipment.


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 15, 2015)

david1986 said:


> Hi from Colorado! I am David.
> My friends gave me a good joint and now I think to try to grow my own plant. At first I think where I would buy seeds and equipment.


wouldn't it be better to hold off buying them expensive seeds until u get better growing and them get them good seeds. use bag seeds that some people get in the bag they buy


----------



## Ivers (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm here to get better grow knowledge!
Or.. I came here to get an issue resolved, but after looking through and figuring out how active and helpfull the members on this site really is, I figured I'll try to grow some new roots here 
I am going to create a grow jornual as soon as I got permission to do so, as I find that the best way to learn and share.

Also there's a thing i noticed when reading "becoming an established member"
I do not have permissions to read it


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 15, 2015)

Ivers said:


> Hey guys, I'm here to get better grow knowledge!
> Or.. I came here to get an issue resolved, but after looking through and figuring out how active and helpfull the members on this site really is, I figured I'll try to grow some new roots here
> I am going to create a grow jornual as soon as I got permission to do so, as I find that the best way to learn and share.
> 
> ...


Welcome and keep us informed


----------



## rot_XXL (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi there. I want to read journals and find information about interesting kinds of marihuana.


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 16, 2015)

rot_XXL said:


> Hi there. I want to read journals and find information about interesting kinds of marihuana.


Here is mine but i am no expert just saying! lol
https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/fairylands-health-and-growth-journal.32121/#comment-38715


----------



## aceyboiiiii (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi all i am new to growing and i think i might have issues with over feeding my plants could anybody help


----------



## BlackRussian2015 (Sep 16, 2015)

I just joined. I have two black Russians that are in week 5 of flower. I was growing under cfl but just got my 400 watt hps today and hooked it up. I have researched and researched. I can't find much information on black Russians. They look good for my first attempt but they don't look like they will produce much.


----------



## GreenLeafNinja (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, just another head trying to grow his own S***. tired of getting garbage from around the way. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

yoyoyo! hpws it going everyone?
I'm growing 3 og Kush its my second grow so I'm still very inexperienced
I'm growing them in coco and b with boost
using two 600 watt lights with extractor fan and oscillating fan
on one of the plants the very top leaves are going purple but only the top leaves! and doesn't seem to be affecting there growth any ideas what it is?
theres roughly about 2 weeks left in flower
was told they bulk a lot in the last two weeks is that right?
how do they look?
thanks guys and girls I no I'm asking lot of questions but really would appreciate any feedback at all good or bad!


----------



## Heavenly Green (Sep 17, 2015)

Nordey B said:


> Newbie here, hoping to not royally fuck up my first grow


How is your plant looking Nordy?


----------



## kaos666 (Sep 18, 2015)

hi guys i guess i should say hi im chris i live in aust and on my first led grow i originally had cfl's in the mix but now just leds now i have them all i and on week 2 of budding cycle and starting to look really healthy also im using a lavender linen odorizer thing i picked up and i find it kills the smell so i can have less problems when family comes to visit


----------



## ArmyJumpR (Sep 18, 2015)

Greetings all, I am a completely new novice grower that has taken up this hobby because of my wife and my own medical conditions. I am a firm believer that this wonderful plant has many beneficial properties that have yet to be fully discovered. Let us all ride the wave of discovery!


----------



## ArmyJumpR (Sep 18, 2015)

I am growing in a 5x5 grow tent for the very first time. Doing so unde rdual T5 2ft. X 4ft. 8 bulb 54 watt HO fixtures (16) bulbs total. I have 28 plants.they are 42 days in soil. Just start on 12/12 light cycle two days ago. Other like minded with advice are welcomed.


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 18, 2015)

ArmyJumpR said:


> I am growing in a 5x5 grow tent for the very first time. Doing so unde rdual T5 2ft. X 4ft. 8 bulb 54 watt HO fixtures (16) bulbs total. I have 28 plants.they are 42 days in soil. Just start on 12/12 light cycle two days ago. Other like minded with advice are welcomed.


WELCOME


----------



## calliandra (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi folks 
I landed here surfing around about scrogs, since my next (2nd) indoor grow is going to be a NL#5xHaze scrog (and very excited - and a tad scared  - I am!)
I see there are tons of great examples on here, and really look forward to diving in!

Quick question: is there some procedure in place for new members as to rights?
I was in a grow journal and saw I couldn't reply or like or even subscribe to the journal...


----------



## Bose (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Nordey B (Sep 19, 2015)

Heavenly Green said:


> How is your plant looking Nordy?


Very early, but so far so good. Baby is about the size of my dick...so almost tall enough to penetrate but far too short to hit the backstop, if you know what I mean. Hopefully this goes smooth the whole way through


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 19, 2015)

Welcome all! Come check out my grow!
250W DWC
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hash-bomb-250w-hps-dwc.883845/page-5#post-11917331


----------



## Bose (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello all, I see post of people hanging t5 lights horizontal. I'm thinking about doing this.4 four foot ho t5 horizontal and 400 wat full spectrum led vertical. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## THCSpanker (Sep 20, 2015)

Sup Guys just started this account this very second!!!!


----------



## aceyboiiiii (Sep 22, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> yoyoyo! hpws it going everyone?
> I'm growing 3 og Kush its my second grow so I'm still very inexperienced
> I'm growing them in coco and b with boost
> using two 600 watt lights with extractor fan and oscillating fan
> ...


How far away are the hps from plants they could be a number of reasons why most cause not enuf heat sum strains like heat more then the recommended heat try turn the intake fan of for a little while and extractor fan of just leave standing fan and the other answer all depends on how long you have veg for as sum strains dont mature.untill 4/5weeks veg how long did you veg and are you just feeding ph water now as last 2weekz


----------



## happycamper711 (Sep 22, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


how do u start a thread?


----------



## happycamper711 (Sep 22, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## happycamper711 (Sep 22, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


how do u start a thread


----------



## happycamper711 (Sep 22, 2015)

happycamper711 said:


> how do u start a thread


----------



## happycamper711 (Sep 22, 2015)

im computer dumb so if someone could tell me how to start a thread because i have a serious problem going on


----------



## Bose (Sep 22, 2015)

Go into a forum at the bottom you can post a new thread


----------



## Bose (Sep 22, 2015)

Bose said:


> Go into a forum at the bottom you can post a new thread


What's going on


----------



## happycamper711 (Sep 22, 2015)

first nigh


----------



## happycamper711 (Sep 22, 2015)

first night of 12-12 leaves curling on almost all bud sites 2nd night leaves almost brittle just changed res ,roots look good,temps good useing sensi grow plus hydroguard was doing great till i switched light problem also started night before res change


----------



## Guerillathrilla (Sep 23, 2015)

What's up all? OK a little about me. I'm an old school guerilla grower, and definitely a naturalist. I've tried just about every type of grow as well as 90% of the nutrients avail. (Some no longer exist) and living in the Midwest(corn belt) I've grown in soil fertilized in the much hated monsanto(some of the best product I've grown by the way). Though I choose to grow with ferts. Provided by mom nature, I'm not a snob when it comes to growing, I'm more of a "what ever works for you" kind of guy(but hey, I still roll joints! By hand mind you). Any way, I'm just here to contribute what ever info I've gained and can remember to whom ever wnats to take it. I don't read books or magazines but, have learned through trial and error, experimentation, and info gained from knowledgeable compadre's. You'll see me trolling and posting now and then, as well as posting strains I'm creating. Any way if I get out of hand just tell me to shut the fuck up k(I can take it, I'm a big boy. At least that's what my mommy says). Have a nice day y'all!!!!


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 23, 2015)

Weadatreez said:


> Newbie on her first grow!!! Excited to be here and meet all of you! Plenty of questions to ask and pics to show!!! Anyway Howdy


Hi weadatreez, welcome, I'm an old hand at outdoors, new to indoors, plenty to learn here


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 23, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> New pics of girls taken this morning. Sorry Grape Ape is fuzzy looking but you can still see happy little buds developing. GA never grew any taller than about 18". I really didn't think it had a future. Now looking at it the anticipation is rising. The Purple Kush are doing great, and the pictures are better so you can see. Ice Wreck, well it has just started to show flower. Both the PK and the IW were started from seed at the same time and have received the same treatment as the PK. PK is from feminized while IW was from regular seed. Comments/advice is welcome.


How they looking now champ ?


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 23, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> How they looking now champ ?


these were taken 3 days ago


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 24, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> Hi weadatreez, welcome, I'm an old hand at outdoors, new to indoors, plenty to learn here


Thanks I have been learning a lot and made quite a few good grower buddies!!! Hopefully u can share tips and advice with me too!


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 24, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> these were taken 3 days ago


Those are looking awesome!!!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 25, 2015)

Weadatreez said:


> Those are looking awesome!!!


Thanks. My first time too. Outdoor grow. All that I know was learned here. Awesome site, awesome resource and all great people that are as excited about your grow as you are. Natures way of saying "Hi"


----------



## Bose (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks. I treat them like they are my children. Lol


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 25, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> these were taken 3 days ago


Looking good, the PK is lookin chunky


Weadatreez said:


> Thanks I have been learning a lot and made quite a few good grower buddies!!! Hopefully u can share tips and advice with me too!


absolutley, that's what this site is all about, good luck with it all


----------



## Heavenly Green (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey guys,
911. I've been growing indoors. My baby is 6 weeks old. I had left for a short Vaca and my plant dried up. Can it recover if I add water to it?


----------



## TokemonGo (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey all... Technically, I'm not new, but it's been a while. a LONG while. Just thought I'd pay my respects and reintroduce myself. I plan on getting active again both on the site and growing. Right now the thought is a put together a LED uber-microgrow and produce some Auto bud. We'll see what happens. Glad to see the site thriving. Now time to re-educate myself by doing some research here...


----------



## Synergy_ (Sep 28, 2015)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'll be around a lot now. I'll be posting on two separate grows for the meantime. One pretty small which has a few bubblicious by Nirvana and a few Jock Horror from Nirvana. 

The other has one, sad Jock Horror that was given to me as a seedling in Miracle Grow and I don't know how she's going to do. I want to transplant her to the soil I'm using asap, which I'll describe in my log (but not so soon that I shock her). She's tiny and looks kinda pitiful. I've got one bubblicious in soil that im waiting to pop the surface and two more in a propagation chamber with heating mat and seeds germinating in plugs in a dark place. You might wonder what kind of space I'm working with and what lighting I'm using. Well, right now it's a 3'8" x 4'4" space with one Platinum LED p450, but that's all about to change.

We're about to crank this thing on up. Within a week or week and a half or so I'll have a 4x8x6'11" tent with a one foot extension on top, carbon filter, all fans necessary (I'll need some advice with this), and four p600's to maximize the footprint of the tent. At a later date I'll probably add another 4x8 and use one for veg, one for flower, and the current small space with the p450 as a clone closet. That's the plan anyways. 

If anyone has any questions, any advice, etc, feel free to chime in. I'll need all the help I can get and am here to soak up as muck knowledge as possible.


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 28, 2015)

Brand new grower. Started with two Girl Scout Cookie (or so I was told) clones on July 1. They have done well I think and fairly close to harvest. I'll have many questions as we go along.
I live in Oregon and grew outside in about 5 gallon pots. I have lots of worm castings from Alpaca poop and used it to mix up and make a strong tea. Seemed to work well. More later.

How do I "like" a post and can I follow my posts?

thanks
Mike


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2015)

willamettemike said:


> Brand new grower. Started with two Girl Scout Cookie (or so I was told) clones on July 1. They have done well I think and fairly close to harvest. I'll have many questions as we go along.
> I live in Oregon and grew outside in about 5 gallon pots. I have lots of worm castings from Alpaca poop and used it to mix up and make a strong tea. Seemed to work well. More later.
> 
> How do I "like" a post and can I follow my posts?
> ...


you cant "like" until youre an established member, that takes time on the board

anything you post in is automatically subscribed to your account unless you turn it off in the settings


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks.
Wish I could like your reply.


----------



## Lofetospoon9 (Sep 29, 2015)

Lofe here. I will as well be hanging out here a lot in the next months/years im a bio major and fuckin 
LOVE growing stuff. I love the internet cannabis comm. as well and cant wait to be on board.


----------



## david1986 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tink3rFarms said:


> wouldn't it be better to hold off buying them expensive seeds until u get better growing and them get them good seeds. use bag seeds that some people get in the bag they buy


You're absolutely right! Sorry for the late reply.

I am here again



Lofetospoon9 said:


> Lofe here. I will as well be hanging out here a lot in the next months/years im a bio major and fuckin
> LOVE growing stuff. I love the internet cannabis comm. as well and cant wait to be on board.


Welcome mate


----------



## MidnightWolf (Oct 3, 2015)

Chopped the Grape Ape yesterday. hung up to dry. My first dry. In a darkened room with indirect air circ. Hang 'til individual stalks snap off as opposed to bending? Wanna get this right.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2015)

A quick intro from a happy UK grower... 

Anyone got a job going??? I'm 39 I have a BSc in Agri- Crop Management and a HND base in Agriculture with Mechanisation! Excellent sales management and organisational skills... just done some clink for growing a bit of MJ, its hardly beating an old lady up and knicking her wedding rings is it! 

All I hear is Mr Jonson you're perfect for the job but having being caught 'bang to rights' growing Mary Jay in your rented industrial unit we have to take the over qualified, fat lazy ginger bird instead!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2015)

Just thought I'd follow that up with...

I have nothing against fatso's, gingers or over qualified 'Wacky Pedias' copy and pasting from some others 'opinions' or just repeating what someone else 'thinks' might be right!!! I saw some well respected 'Mentor' on a forum thread 3 week ago jumping to all sorts of conclusions when clearly the guy had a virus that couldn't be cured! They were chucking it all at the poor f*cker, Cal Mag, Flush, K Lock, PH Fluc...... fuck I nearly balked!

Anyways I told him my tuppence worth and advised for some Signum from BASF! I also called the Mentor a c*nt so they banned me and removed the thread... I then see the original poster on another forum telling everyone to go out and buy Signum as its a f*cking miracle cure for nutrient deficiency? You need to a bit wary giving advice to some of these chimpanzees...

Since coming back to the scene in July/August I have been growing a few cheeky 'slap on the wrist' Hybrids in my mates garage from some seeds I bred myself, so lets see how I fair with my rusty green fingers!!! Prior to getting caught growing sixty I had a really nice 'decent' job researching plant nutrition and testing soils at a large fertilser manufacturer, we even supplied 2 of the UK's licensed cannabis farms in York and Birmingham. Any plant problems I can probably help you out, well I will do my best because without having some grow substrate/medium a leaf/stem and root section on my test bench it's 70% guess work!


----------



## bucky_j (Oct 4, 2015)

Good evening....

returning member, my name is J. for the most part ive done mild coco mix grow (indoor). i took a break for a 2 year period. i will now start again. my next grow will be in a 5x10 tent. current culture xl 8 system, under 2 sun hut 1000k lights, and 4 300w galaxyhydro led. i will start from seed. i currently started with 15 seeds, and only 5 made it.  seeds are white widow from a local breeder in the central cal. 

hope to be here as long as god allows me to. and simply gain knowledge, listen to different point of views, and best of all to socialize among the medical community. 

thank you all,

and keep it rolling 

-J


----------



## kmf (Oct 5, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 Hello!  I just signed up for this website to get some help with things I haven't had the chance to learn. I'm excited to get started!


----------



## Lofetospoon9 (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to the band waggon man its the shit. PM me if you want some personal help, im new here but not to cannabis; but you already got the right place, one of them at least. 
Growers on!


----------



## rukus001 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys im rukus just signed up today i made a thread of mg first ever grow im really excited if guys can check it out and give me any advice i would appreciate it very much thank you


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey hey new faces (or avatars I should say lol) Also fresh meat here just getting the hang of a thread and trying to interact with some cool fellow growers. I am an outdoor grower and I just love how it's the best hobby and so beneficial too! 

If anyone has any type on insight, advice or questions for me, whether it's about the site or growing, please don't hesitate to contact me via posts or inbox, I mean we're all here for common ground right?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

To all you new members, If there's ANYTHING i can do to help short of loaning out money lol don't be afraid to ask me ok? IMHO a closed mouth don't get fed! Welcome to roll it up, above all have fun!


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 6, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> To all you new members, If there's ANYTHING i can do to help short of loaning out money lol don't be afraid to ask me ok? IMHO a closed mouth don't get fed! Welcome to roll it up, above all have fun!


Damn just when I was gonna ask 4 a loan lol well if you could inbox me first, since I'm new and can't yet for some reason, I'd like a few pointers to start off with or any advice you would have for an outdoor grower or anything interesting. I'll be here all week! (Or as long as I live but hey who's counting)


----------



## willamettemike (Oct 6, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> To all you new members, If there's ANYTHING i can do to help short of loaning out money lol don't be afraid to ask me ok? IMHO a closed mouth don't get fed! Welcome to roll it up, above all have fun!


Need some advice please. First time grower, outside in about 5 gallon containers. Planted on July 2 (small clones) right after it went legal here in Oregon. Moved them around some to get the most sun.
Used mostly compost tea I made from worm casting from Alpaca poop. Added a little Epsom salt a few times. They seemed to like everything s maybe beginners luck. I took some advice a couple weeks ago about removing fan leaves to allow more sun. I think I went way too far and removed almost every one. Been moving into garage every night so no worry about theft. Could maybe fill in more info here but to really get to my question(s).
I am attaching a picture from today.
I believe I'm ready to harvest but have not flushed. Is that necessary? In a couple days I'm leaving town for 5 days. 
Do they look ready?
Should I flush today and tomorrow and leave alone until I return? No water wile gone.
Should I harvest and hang until I return?
I was told to hang with roots attached. Is this good? I have plenty of room in a second garage.
(Only 2 plants) GSC
Thanks for any help!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

that pic dosn't do any missing fans justice lmao! My advice.........straight water till you go, make sure when you get home you do an overall and see if she has made any major changes from this pic you just took today, you'd ideally like to see all the pistils reddened and receeded back into the calyxes they started from. I am also willing to bet those calyxes will swell a bit more for ya, overall i'd like to congratulate you on a beautiful plant. Next time please don't pull your fans off, imho it's not broke don't mess with it kinda mindset. They do like to be talked dirty too, shoot i had a strain that liked to be "gently choked" lmao just joshin ya, but yeah ive played tunes (zappa of xourse) to my ladies, all sorts of diff stuff to see if they responded. but yeah man congratulations


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

5 days without water should be fine provided you make sure they are throroughly watered before the 5 day leave. I can't see any reason why hanging Just the base stalk where it meets the soil should'nt be good enough to hang upside down, I like to use the old root zone to help me reuse my soils, but that's a whole nother ballgame for us right now .


----------



## willamettemike (Oct 6, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> 5 days without water should be fine provided you make sure they are throroughly watered before the 5 day leave. I can't see any reason why hanging Just the base stalk where it meets the soil should'nt be good enough to hang upside down, I like to use the old root zone to help me reuse my soils, but that's a whole nother ballgame for us right now .


Thanks for the quick response. I tend to overdo some things especially if I don't know what I'm doing.

One more question.please. I do have a small grow light that I could put them under. I will post picture. Or I could l leave them out under some fir trees. We are supposed to get rain while I'm gone

What about flushing? I could also leave in an open area outside where the rain would get to them.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

i'll pm you, we can't cluttering up this thread with this stuff.


----------



## It's not oregano (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi RIU community, let me introduce myself.
I am a total noob to this. I am middle aged and I had never smoked, seen or even smelt weed until earlier this year, never mind grown any.
My wife has MS. She is in constant daily pain and has to take multiple prescribed painkillers every day. Earlier this year we went to Jamaica. Weed is so much a part of life over there it is untrue. We decided to give it a go, as we had heard it was good for pain relief. Oh my god! We shared a joint and for the first time in years my wife didn't need to take pain relief at night. We had a few more joints over the rest of the holiday and the same thing happened.
Back home in the Uk I wanted to try and get hold of some for her, but had no idea how to go about it. Nobody in our circle of friends & family does anything other than drink booze. Then our police chief constable went on record saying he was going to class people growing for personal use as a low priority, about the same as a parking violation. I decided to look into growing and when my wife realised I wasn't going to go all 'breaking bad' on her she agreed, as long as it was ultra stealthy - we have 2 early 20's daughters at home, with boyfriends etc, so a tent or room is out of the question. Nobody knows, nobody can tell, right?
After reading up on here for a long time, I decided on converting an old chest of drawers into a small stealth cfl cabinet while she was at work. I figured a bit of low quality weed is better than none. Didnt tell my wife until i had done it, and even looking for it she couldn't find it, so I passed the stealth test.
Bought some seeds from Herbies and planted a feminised northern lights seed into compost just under a fortnight ago.
If i can get my wife more than 1 joint to smoke without killing the plant, getting arrested or setting something on fire I will class it as worth while.
Planning on doing a journal as soon as I get my laptop back later this week, using a phone is a pain.
Sorry if this is all a bit long, It feels so good to just type about it, I am really into the stealth side of it so nobody else even has a clue what I am up to.
P.s. username was my reply after seeing this guy and my wife saying 'whats he got there?'


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2015)

It's not oregano said:


> Hi RIU community, let me introduce myself.
> I am a total noob to this...
> 
> I could have wrote that! I personally never find any benefits for pain relief with regular MJ but I did grow a strain a few years back that was really 'old school' a very strong tasting hash plant from some bag seed. I grew a Barneys Farm Critical Cure that was a disaster but my friends say it works.


----------



## Str8bk (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello I'm a newb and wondering if my plant is looking ok? It is bag seed under cfls.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2015)

Str8bk said:


> Hello I'm a newb and wondering if my plant is looking ok? It is bag seed under cfls.


Looks cock on to me lad lets just hope its a girlie!


----------



## Str8bk (Oct 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Looks cock on to me lad lets just hope its a girlie!


Thanks man I'm hoping its female also.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2015)

I find bag seed a right good challenge so will be interested to see how it goes, good luck! This picture is from my last bag seed I grew and she was really potent and it stunk to high heaven! However it tasted more like hash than that sweet 'skunky' bud taste? It were stronger than the UK Cheese you see in the background in my opinion! Shame I didn't take a clone off her really but them baggies always fucking hermie and shit at the slightest fuck up imo?


----------



## Str8bk (Oct 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I find bag seed a right good challenge so will be interested to see how it goes, good luck! This picture is from my last bag seed I grew and she was really potent and it stunk to high heaven! However it tasted more like hash than that sweet 'skunky' bud taste? It were stronger than the UK Cheese you see in the background in my opinion! Shame I didn't take a clone off her really but them baggies always fucking hermie and shit at the slightest fuck up imo?


I will definitely keep you updated, this is my first time growing. It's a small cabinet that I setup quick for experimental purpose at first but it's looking good so I may start a new hobby that'll keep me from spending money.


----------



## killer_dabbins (Oct 10, 2015)

New to the site, these are pics of my grow in week seven


----------



## Beyriclet (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey, killer_dabbins! You are growing beautiful plants. Is it your first growing?


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello, I'm 1 hour old to this site and wanted to introduce myself. I grow inside and out. I am a structural pest control technician, turf/landscape chemical applicator. I have my state and federal licence and it's what I do for a living. I'm in wisconsin so unfortunately I cannot grow my beloved cannabis, but I cope by growing anything else. I have grown personal medicine in the past, so if given the opportunity to help someone who is growing, it would be an honor. I look foward to my time here.


----------



## willamettemike (Oct 10, 2015)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Hello, I'm 1 hour old to this site and wanted to introduce myself. I grow inside and out. I am a structural pest control technician, turf/landscape chemical applicator. I have my state and federal licence and it's what I do for a living. I'm in wisconsin so unfortunately I cannot grow my beloved cannabis, but I cope by growing anything else. I have grown personal medicine in the past, so if given the opportunity to help someone who is growing, it would be an honor. I look foward to my time here.


Nice offer. I'm am finishing my first grow. Just two pots outside but moved inside because Im on a short vacation. Live out in the country now on the old family property. Hope you can give me some advice as time goes along. I have a bee hive now so virtually stopped using pesticedes and many of my flowers and shrubs have suffered. Only used neem oil on the two girls.
Welcome


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome. I'd be happy to help you out as time unveils. The first bit of advice is to stop the neem oil. It is moderately harmful to benificial/preditorial insects just as it is to pathogenic or undesirable insects. The bee's are excellent for pollination but other than that have to secondary use to a cultivator.
I use neem oil mainly for aphids and chewing insects, however in order for a true ecosystem, one that mother nature intended, I'd use bacillus thungernous. Or commonly know and market as BT. It's a bacterial genus that creates cysts within the insect and eventually kills then. Pollinators are not affected, only insect that physically consume the vegatative material. It does not however work for the roots or substrate so that is the ideal neem aplication site. Neem meal or oil is fine for soil drenching. Neem, once taken in from the root system will be translocated in all tissues of the plant. If you have access to a AACT brewer, Id throw some neem cake in the mix.


----------



## killer_dabbins (Oct 10, 2015)

Beyriclet said:


> Hey, killer_dabbins! You are growing beautiful plants. Is it your first growing?


 thank you, this is actually my third, however this is the first done in this room


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey All
Thought I'd chime in here since I've been lurking for a while. First of all I would like to say I am happy to become part of this community. I have gained some valuable knowledge here. 
A little about me, I've been lovin the weed since 1968. Moved to Oregon in 75 and started a few outdoor crops which never amounted to much...columbian gold seeds. Between getting no decent smoke and getting a few crops ripped off I give up growing my own. Fast forward I retired about 5 years ago, got my OMMP card. I am an outdoor grower I have a small hard framed poly greenhouse which I have 4 plants and an 8x8 raised bed I have the remaining 2....life is good.


----------



## Toasty90 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey all,

I guess I'll start with a little history on my growing: I got some seeds off Herbies like 2 years ago and wasted the best of them on a haphazard CFL grow I rigged up on the cheap that did not put out enough light, ended up with a measly 14 dry grams hah. Learned my lesson and decided that if I did it again I would do it right. 

So, I just sank my tax return into a tent and a nice Mars Hydro 400W LED light and had some seeds left over from that Herbies purchase. Only one germinated but it was the feminised Power Flower seed so I'm happy with that. It's been going great for about 3 weeks now, but I've just noticed some weirdness with some of the leaves. The edges are turning up slightly and I'm noticing the colour is a little light in the centre of the leaves towards the top of the plant. I can't seem to find anything that matches this in lists of symptoms so I'm not sure if it's something to worry about but I'd though it best to ask the people in the know and be safe.
Attached a picture, hopefully someone can help


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Oct 12, 2015)

Toasty90 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I guess I'll start with a little history on my growing: I got some seeds off Herbies like 2 years ago and wasted the best of them on a haphazard CFL grow I rigged up on the cheap that did not put out enough light, ended up with a measly 14 dry grams hah. Learned my lesson and decided that if I did it again I would do it right.
> 
> ...



I see nothing wrong. Your main stem and fan leave peptols are beautiful. The leaf blades themselves look very good, the plant does the frilled edge thing when it's trying to aleviate itself of excess heat or moisture. Lower temps or reduce the raye of watering. Plants root systems have to have a dry period. Other than that, your doing good!


----------



## Toasty90 (Oct 12, 2015)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> I see nothing wrong. Your main stem and fan leave peptols are beautiful. The leaf blades themselves look very good, the plant does the frilled edge thing when it's trying to aleviate itself of excess heat. Lower temps. Other than that, your doing good!


Awesome, thanks for the tip. It's starting to warm up in my neck of the woods, I'll have to set up a swamp cooler in the tent.

Cheers!


----------



## Sal1992 (Oct 12, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.




How do you start a thread? Or a post?


----------



## pink isn't well (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi all I'm Jay. Just popped in to say hello, etc. just joined tonight, from the UK.
I often get diverted through google searches here, so I thought I'd join.

My first proper grow, I have messed about in the past in a closet etc. so have some experience,
but first time with a tent and soil less etc. I'll put some pics up tomorrow.

My main concern is at the moment I'm worrying if they'r too short. I had my problems around week 5 during the light changeover.
I'm using feminised northern lights. 5 in one tent and 5 in another. both under 600w sodium dual spec bulb.
they'r ranging from 14 inches to 2ft ish, they'r strong and bushy and in good health (barring some dodgy leaves and colouring due to past lock up or calmag issue)

I'm using canna coco and A/B with either monsterbloom 0 50 30 or headmaster superior ptash 0 14 22. and at moment am around 3rd week of flower and now pistils are showing on inter nodes on all of them. and good amount of leads and flower sites.

I was running to waste, and not removing waste for a short while, and wondered if that was the reason for various knock on problems resulting in my nute/clamag problem. Im at about 8th or 9th week from dry seed.

temps 18c - 28c (maxes at 30 now and again)
hum 40% 60% (sometimes maxes at 70%)

So all in all I think they'r doing okay now, but am wondering will I yield low or can the lil buggers pull it back?.

I was under feeding for a while too I think. at the mo they'r having 20m A/B and teaspoon of bloom 1700 ppm u.s.

Im going to get a good ec meter sick of conflicting issue with hanah etc. Hope you can picture my circumstance untill I upload some pics tomorrow. thanks folks
Jay


----------



## Satyam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey All! New to forums, old grower... have more then two decades under my belt. Michigan caregiver , all organic no till natural farming. Been a caregiver for a few years in Michigan and since late 90's out west. Look forward to sharing information with other growers and gleaning some of what is shared!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

pink isn't well said:


> Hi all I'm Jay. Just popped in to say hello, etc. just joined tonight, from the UK.
> I often get diverted through google searches here, so I thought I'd join.
> 
> My first proper grow, I have messed about in the past in a closet etc. so have some experience,
> ...


I joined for same reason... but folks gonna dive on you man!!! is that 1700ppm your feeding? oooh those temps? humidity too high man? its great I love it!!! 

Canna Coco A/B is the nuts mate, but go easy on the bloom as canna coco has a good deal of mono potassium phosphate in the base already, maybe why their boosts aren't based on MKP? Anyway it'll be nice to see how it rolls out for you chap... 1700ppm cheeeez!


----------



## pink isn't well (Oct 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I joined for same reason... but folks gonna dive on you man!!! is that 1700ppm your feeding? oooh those temps? humidity too high man? its great I love it!!!
> 
> Canna Coco A/B is the nuts mate, but go easy on the bloom as canna coco has a good deal of mono potassium phosphate in the base already, maybe why their boosts aren't based on MKP? Anyway it'll be nice to see how it rolls out for you chap... 1700ppm cheeeez!



yes, 1700 ppm, but there is different conversion scales and its a nuisance. but had a mate here a while back and he put my feed to 1400 ppm, theyr a little bigger since then, so figured a little more feed, came out at 1700. I think thats about 1.7 ec. Ill try using half od spoon of bloom additive on next feeds. thank you


----------



## dennis420b (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello. Me and the wife are first time growers and are about 4 weeks in. We have no aspirations with this round as we are new and figured this is a trial round just to get our feet wet. I am not a complete noob though as my dad has been growing since the late 70s and I have picked up things here and there from him. His ideas are a little on the old fashion side though and my needs are a little different. I cant run an HPS system like him nor can I afford one so we decided to go with a low budget CFL grow. Just got some bag seed, a couple of light fixtures with 4, 26 watt (100watt equivalent) bulbs, some 3 gallon smart bags, hand mixed soil with perilite, vermiculite, peat moss and some potting soil, and distilled water. I have already had problems as the first soil I got was real dense (no additives like perilite) and drained poorly causing an out break of fungus gnats. Switched to smart pots, and transplanted with new mixed soil, treated plants and now fungus gnats no more. I figured the double transplant (solo cup to plastic pot with poor drainage, and again to the smart pots with better soil) and infestation set me back a little, but plants seem healthy throughout the process though I probably stunted the growth a little. I consider myself lucky. I resisted feeding nuets until the last transplant ( 5 days ago) and gave 1/4 strength "Big Bloom". Have two that look great and one goof ball that has some irregular growing patterns but seems to be pulling through. I only plan on keeping one maybe two depending on sex of course. Plants are 4 weeks old and I have already topped one at the 4th node and cloned the top just to see if I understood the process and to keep it on par height wise with the other strong contender. The plan is to try different methods of training including low stress, super cropping and hopefully if not this round the next with a small scrog (again this is the experiment/learning round with few expectations except to gain knowledge and experience). I will be adding an additional 2 more bulbs to the set up at least and will switch to 300watt equivalent 2700k bulbs for flower. My grow area is 28inx48in wide with 50in height clearance from floor to highest possible light position (bottom of lights). I have lined the walls with white PVC panda plastic for reflection. I monitor the PH of the soil, and the temperature and humidity of the closet at the plant canopy being careful to stay within 50-65% humidity and 70-85 degrees temp. I have them on 18/6 light schedule. My plants are now at around 7-8 inches tall and are not stretching but rather are bushy with lots of new growth around the plants (especially on the one I topped). We keep a journal and I notate everything going in the soil, including water and nuets, and any notable changes. We watch videos and read forums everyday (we are in our 30s and have plenty of time to burn). I know I am being paranoid but I would rather err on the side of caution. Anyways sorry about writing a book for an introduction. Thanks in advance for any dumb questions I may ask or any other annoying behaviors.

any tips, hints or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DonovanWLawson (Oct 16, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi all, im new here. 

Has anyone heard of White Rhino


----------



## Antman15 (Oct 16, 2015)

https://encrypted.google.com/#q=white rhino strain


----------



## HerbalBudman (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi everyone​Im Dan and have just started my first one, never had any hands on experience but have seen a few so not clueless lol
Im doing Northern light auto from royal queen seeds under leds. Im doing this to help someone suffering from cancer, i do smoke also but i have a bigger agenda
I have just sprouted seeds in root riot and have just transplanted into my rdwc system, and boy am i excited already lol
I am using,

1.2m secret jardin dr tent
26l 4 pot rdwc system
ET100 air pump with 6" air disc in each pot with just a golf ball in head pot
Rhino pro filter with rvk125a fan and acoustic ducting
Nurtidip tri meter
2x 480w Marshydro 2 switchable leds
SMSCOM all in one 2l controller
Helina submersible pump

I am using ro water as i have the best due to job, and i reckon its better to start with pure water and only add what you want and the following

Superthrive
Greenhouse seeds grow powder feed
Greenhouse seeds short flower powder feed
Greenhouse seeds calcium additive

Being my first one i want to keep it simple as possible with nuits and thought greenhouse had the simplest and obviously they have a good name.

Im sure ill be asking lots of questions as still sooooo much to learn but if anyone has any good pointers for this strain it would be great


----------



## StonerSteve15 (Oct 19, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hey, just starting out with the growing thing just wanted to know an good first strains! also looking at a pc grow just 1 plant not to sure if it really matters if its an auto or not but open to all input!! thanks!!


----------



## Phonoman (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey from Australian man! I learned about legalize of marihuana so I interested in that theme now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2015)

StonerSteve15 said:


> hey, just starting out with the growing thing just wanted to know an good first strains! also looking at a pc grow just 1 plant not to sure if it really matters if its an auto or not but open to all input!! thanks!!


I would get Northern Lights Auto and keep on 18/6 or a feminised NL and tie it down a bit after some topping! Easy to grow, low smell and half decent yield from small plants.... plus the kids can always smoke it


----------



## StonerSteve15 (Oct 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I would get Northern Lights Auto and keep on 18/6 or a feminised NL and tie it down a bit after some topping! Easy to grow, low smell and half decent yield from small plants.... plus the kids can always smoke it


now which would you most recommend auto or feminised??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2015)

StonerSteve15 said:


> now which would you most recommend auto or feminised??


I prefer fems but someone with more experience in autos may be able to advise you better?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I find bag seed a right good challenge so will be interested to see how it goes, good luck!
> 
> ...them baggies always fucking hermie and shit at the slightest fuck up imo?


i believed that too, but not so much anylonger. some of my best finds have come from bag seed. often they arrive not from hermaphroditism but a cross pollination of something nearby. Oh and Clarksville, welcome


----------



## StonerSteve15 (Oct 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I prefer fems but someone with more experience in autos may be able to advise you better?


Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Bigozgood (Oct 21, 2015)

Hoog said:


> I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


The right name is Miracle No.


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 21, 2015)

An experienced friend and I are going to be growing Girl Scout Cookies and Northern Lights (since this one is claimed to be easy for beginners). Looking forward to it, as this is my first plant I'll be growing. Just thankful I have an experienced friend to help out. Also heard Bubble Gum was best for beginners as well.


----------



## BurghBudN00b (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey everyone! As the name says I'm a new from PA. I attempted to grow during college (199 and made more mistakes than I can count. I blame that on lack of knowledge. I decided it would be a good idea to cram 3 plants in the crawl space above my closet. Needless to say I was left with a space full of overgrow mess that I couldn't access. Total nightmare.

I now have what I believe to be a great space to grow and I just ordered some seeds from Herbies. Goal is to have it all set up in a few weeks. Wish me luck!

I have decided to grow bc I recently moved back to the burgh and everyone I know around here just gets drunk. I had a decent hook up but her bags keep getting worse every time. Praying for legalization here bc I need the pain management. I was killed in a motorcycle accident 2yrs ago and have a laundry list of nasty injuries. Yes, I said killed. I was dead 4min. 

Anywhoo... Nice to meet everyone!!!!

B...


----------



## Irish stoner (Oct 23, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> An experienced friend and I are going to be growing Girl Scout Cookies and Northern Lights (since this one is claimed to be easy for beginners). Looking forward to it, as this is my first plant I'll be growing. Just thankful I have an experienced friend to help out. Also heard Bubble Gum was best for beginners as well.


I'm finishing my grow at the min in the last few weeks it's 5 northern lights I'd have to say if your thinking of growing NL I'd say it would be a good 1 to start with but goes without saying you need to know what your doing don't listen to people telling u it's a easy plant! It's not it takes care and time if your good to your girls give them a good environment right lighting feeding / nutes and a right schedule good air movement and ventilation she will be kind to you at the end lol  Hope u do well dude good luck


----------



## OsamaBeenTokin' (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, I'm from Qc, been doin' happy gardens on a small indoor scale for 15 years. My favorite is Jean Guy. I came to this site for advice before but this is my first time posting...Waited for Trudeau to throw 'ole emperor Palpatine down the service hatch before talking...


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

OsamaBeenTokin' said:


> Hi, I'm from Qc, been doin' happy gardens on a small indoor scale for 15 years. My favorite is Jean Guy. I came to this site for advice before but this is my first time posting...Waited for Trudeau to throw 'ole emperor Palpatine down the service hatch before talking...


its not legal yet bud lol youll be waiting a while but welcome


----------



## peter berger (Oct 23, 2015)

WELCOME TO THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH!


----------



## Kaya88 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello guys im new to the environment ^_^ im working on my second grow at the moment, auto blue mystic from nirvana. Im mainly here for advice to sharpen my botany skills, i always come here for answers so i decided to join, nice to meet you all


----------



## churtmunk (Oct 24, 2015)

Greetings all. After much reading on forums here, I decided to join the community. I've read from several sites and members here seem to be well informed and brutally honest (both traits I admire). I'll be venturing into the LED grow world and will be posting a thread soon about my start up plans. Looking forward to getting advice from experienced growers and documenting my meddy adventures. Pleasure to meet you all!


----------



## thenewguy3211 (Oct 26, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> To all you new members, If there's ANYTHING i can do to help short of loaning out money lol don't be afraid to ask me ok? IMHO a closed mouth don't get fed! Welcome to roll it up, above all have fun!


im in need of some serious help. Im a first time grower and my plants are not looking so hot 
Idk what that orang stuff is either. my baby one as seen below isnt looking so hot not either sure why.


----------



## *_gringo_* (Oct 26, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello everyone,
I am new to this and by new I mean first time ever trying to grow anything , looking for as much help and advice as possible.

So after spending a considerable amount of time on this forum I chose the following equipment wich I ordered all from amazon ( the tent will arrive in 10 days wich really sets me back a week on this whole thing).

120x120x200
6" fan rhino carbon filter
960w led Mars hydro
4x 8.5l hydroponic pots
On coco can


Also purchased

Duty timer 
Humidity and thermometer 
Ph meter

Npk fertiliser
Ph down ph up
Canna coco A&B
Optic foliar overgrown

Seeds from royal queen seeds
Going with 4 plants for a start 

Have I missed anything ?
How should I aproach it ?
How much light exposure on the first 3 weeks ?
After that should I run 12/12?

Gosh I have no idea what I am doing

Ps : my gf suffers of an avm wich causes her to have numerous seizures during the day she had as many as 50 without weed and as little as 0 with it
She goes thru a score a day or if you prefer 2 ounces a month so clearly growing our own now .
Please help


----------



## Oanar (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello to everyone. I'm working now on my first growing. But I'm not a new in that. I helped to my brother many times. Now I want to do it by myself, because now I live alone. Wish me luck! Hope to find here good advices.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone requiring help please do either, send me a private message or better than that start a thread in the growing threads under diagnosis or plant problems. You will get the help you ask for hopefully, i don't wanna inundate this thread with everyones questions this is to say hello to the community.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 26, 2015)

HELLO AND WELCOME TO ALL NEW MEMBERS!


----------



## Kianinet (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello from Paris. the city of love... to cannabis.


----------



## *_gringo_* (Oct 26, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Anyone requiring help please do either, send me a private message or better than that start a thread in the growing threads under diagnosis or plant problems. You will get the help you ask for hopefully, i don't wanna inundate this thread with everyones questions this is to say hello to the community.


So new that I haven't figure out how to send private messages yet 

Hello ,
I am new to this and by new I mean first time ever trying to grow anything , looking for as much help and advice as possible.

So after spending a considerable amount of time on this forum I chose the following equipment wich I ordered all from amazon ( the tent will arrive in 10 days wich really sets me back a week on this whole thing).

120x120x200
6" fan rhino carbon filter
960w led Mars hydro
4x 8.5l hydroponic pots
On coco can


Also purchased

Duty timer 
Humidity and thermometer 
Ph meter

Npk fertiliser
Ph down ph up
Canna coco A&B
Optic foliar overgrown

Seeds from royal queen seeds
Going with 4 plants for a start 

Have I missed anything ?
How should I aproach it ?
How much light exposure on the first 3 weeks ?
After that should I run 12/12?

Gosh I have no idea what I am doing

Ps : my gf suffers of an avm wich causes her to have numerous seizures during the day she had as many as 50 without weed and as little as 0 with it
She goes thru a score a day or if you prefer 2 ounces a month so clearly growing our own now .
Please help


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2015)

*


*_gringo_* said:



So new that I haven't figure out how to send private messages yet 

Hello ,
I am new to this and by new I mean first time ever trying to grow anything , looking for as much help and advice as possible.

So after spending a considerable amount of time on this forum I chose the following equipment wich I ordered all from amazon ( the tent will arrive in 10 days wich really sets me back a week on this whole thing).

120x120x200
6" fan rhino carbon filter
960w led Mars hydro
4x 8.5l hydroponic pots
On coco can


Also purchased

Duty timer
Humidity and thermometer
Ph meter

Npk fertiliser
Ph down ph up
Canna coco A&B
Optic foliar overgrown

Seeds from royal queen seeds
Going with 4 plants for a start

Have I missed anything ?
How should I aproach it ?
How much light exposure on the first 3 weeks ?
After that should I run 12/12?

Gosh I have no idea what I am doing

Ps : my gf suffers of an avm wich causes her to have numerous seizures during the day she had as many as 50 without weed and as little as 0 with it
She goes thru a score a day or if you prefer 2 ounces a month so clearly growing our own now .
Please help

Click to expand...

Interesting stuff regards the seizures, keep me posted on that! Oh and yeah I'm new on here too but you'll get inundated with help here my friend, we all seem happy to get people growing and trust me, its not hard just follow the basic rules!


*


----------



## *_gringo_* (Oct 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> *Interesting stuff regards the seizures, keep me posted on that! Oh and yeah I'm new on here too but you'll get inundated with help here my friend, we all seem happy to get people growing and trust me, its not hard just follow the basic rules!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## *_gringo_* (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you

Seizures started on February and are really bad she is also on muscle relaxants wich help her back not to twist backwards but that's pretty much it, without weed she wouldnt be able to have a life and this sucks that they made it ilegal in most places in the world


----------



## chained (Oct 26, 2015)

*_gringo_* said:


> Thank you
> 
> Seizures started on February and are really bad she is also on muscle relaxants wich help her back not to twist backwards but that's pretty much it without weed she wouldn't be able to have a life and this sucks that they made it iligal in most placed in the world


Hey man, that's hard about your partner - I hope it gets better. You clearly have some idea on what you're doing as you've bought a pretty comprehensive kit. There are plenty of threads on here on first timers help, I'm on my first grow myself so I'm probably not in a position to give advice but I'd say just put everything together and make sure it works - it's a good way to find out what's missing and get temperature readings in your grow space. If that all looks pretty good just germinate and enjoy the ride.

All the best


----------



## *_gringo_* (Oct 26, 2015)

chained said:


> Hey man, that's hard about your partner - I hope it gets better. You clearly have some idea on what you're doing as you've bought a pretty comprehensive kit. There are plenty of threads on here on first timers help, I'm on my first grow myself so I'm probably not in a position to give advice but I'd say just put everything together and make sure it works - it's a good way to find out what's missing and get temperature readings in your grow space. If that all looks pretty good just germinate and enjoy the ride.
> 
> All the best




Thank you Chained
Still waiting for a couple of things
Like the most important
The seeds 
Wich have not arrived yet

I do have one question
Is about the coco
Do you use coco or soil?


----------



## chained (Oct 26, 2015)

*_gringo_* said:


> Thank you Chained
> Still waiting for a couple of things
> Like the most important
> The seeds
> ...


I use expanded clay/hydroton on my grow... 

I have some clones that I rooted and have them growing in organic soil but I'm just winging that, I don't know a lot about soil I'm learning that as I go


----------



## *_gringo_* (Oct 26, 2015)

chained said:


> I use expanded clay/hydroton on my grow...
> 
> I have some clones that I rooted and have them growing in organic soil but I'm just winging that, I don't know a lot about soil I'm learning that as I go



I guess I will stick to the coco
And learn my mistakes 
Thank you again
Chained


----------



## chained (Oct 26, 2015)

*_gringo_* said:


> I guess I will stick to the coco
> And learn my mistakes
> Thank you again
> Chained


Coco seems like a good way to go.  From what I've gathered coco is more forgiving than expanded clay, offers your roots a bit more protection, and coco is also easier to flush/fix mistakes than soil because it drains better.

If you can get your seeds to sprout and root, you can watch your PPM, temperature, PH and supply air and light - you'll be fine. Keep daily records of those, too, which will help you find out where you went wrong along the way. If you think something amiss, read over those vitals and see if anything changed recently. There are plenty of different how-to guides that often have different information... they probably all work... the real trick to it is just watching those few things, PPM, temp and PH


----------



## *_gringo_* (Oct 26, 2015)

chained said:


> Coco seems like a good way to go. From what I've gathered coco is more forgiving than expanded clay, offers your roots a bit more protection, and coco is also easier to flush/fix mistakes than soil because it drains better.
> 
> If you can get your seeds to sprout and root, you can watch your PPM, temperature, PH and supply air and light, you'll be fine. Keep daily records of those, too, which will help you find out where you went wrong along the way. If you think something amiss, read over those vitals and see if anything changed recently. There are plenty of different how-to guides that often have different information... they probably all work... the real trick to it is just watching those few things, PPM, temp and PH




I wasn't going to
But now that you mentioned it
I will keep track of it all in a small book
And here 
I have to admit 
This source rocks

Thanks to everyone so far and RIU
And I haven't even started lol


----------



## Dinafem-Mark (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello I am Mark from Dinafems seeds and hope to become a part of this great forum. I will be on hand if anyone is growing our strains and hope to offer advice where I can. I have been active doing the forum work for Dinafem mainly in the UK and Canada through which we have seen many amazing Dinafem grows and would love to see more on this great forum.

Thank you for having me

All the best

D-M..


----------



## Str8bk (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi guys not sure if I'm doing a good job but please let me know. And can I tell sex yet?


----------



## Str8bk (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's another shot closer.


----------



## Juan Irish (Oct 31, 2015)

Str8bk said:


> Hi guys not sure if I'm doing a good job but please let me know. And can I tell sex yet?


Girl looks good. How old is it? Probably it is still early to confirm sex.


----------



## Str8bk (Oct 31, 2015)

thanks Juan , she's about 1 week shy of 2 months. Sprouted on sept 8. Thanks again for the reply. It's a girl I believe just took another pic this morning.


----------



## weedwd (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys' this is the first on this forum so l3t me introduce myself. I am a younger grower trying to get into the world of growing and meet some gret people with the knowledge i need in my life to help contribute to the growth and expansion of medicals in northern michigan and extend to other states that need to open there eyes to the much needed healing propertys of this fine plant. I have recently just got done with my second outdoor grow (if you count the 1st one which was by no means a real grow as i was 18 with no clue). I have been reading and trying to learn everything i could for the last 11 to 12 years and this year i took my wack at her again with a little bit more knowledge started out late and still had a great turn out i believe. Once i get stuff recocered from my old phone i would like to post pics for others to chime in on. I am about to start my first actual indoor run here within the mounth i have a strawberry queen clone ( seeds from motorebel) and 4 sgt. Sadankos ( my buddie grew them derkstar×mango) i plan on growing with vegamtrix nuites great white premium mycorrhizae in pro mix with biofungicide plus mycorrhizae mix. I think i have a small grasp in the growing par( 1/1000000) of the knowledge out there but when it comes to making oils and concentrates i have not a clue in any of th instrument names used for what i need to do or the ingreedents. Honestly i am a better visual learner i have a hard time finding stuff online cuss i dont no the word or the names of the stuff i am trying to find. I have a lot of elderly around me that i could see simlpe rubs that once they relized did not stone them but actualy eazed the pain would win ther votes on a ballet, and a mom who has been fighting a rare skin disease that tried one of the tinctures i got from a buddie and swears that it realieved here breakouts better than any meds the give her( which is a boat load), but she is afraid to use them in regards to her doctors at michigan state universcity droping her because of finding thc in her , which brings me to cbds wich i have no clue how to extract. I am joining thhs web knowledge database to post my grow and recieve beneficial tips, expand my knowledge of this amazing plant ind learn how to make the things to help the people around me


----------



## astronautrob (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey everyone just wanted to re-introduce myself, names Rob. I was a member a while back and just picked back up growing in the last month and decided to rejoined. Name was no longer active (had been about 5 years) so I had to re-create the name. Anyways, starting a Sour Cream, Bubba Kush, and Mystery grow here in a couple weeks. Um, don't really know what else to say, I live in Colorado so shout out to anyone anyone in god's country. Thanks for reading.

Rob


----------



## Mr.Hush (Nov 2, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


New grower here... Trying to be as educated as possible on growing this wonderful plant... 

Here is my setup:

Growspace:
5 sqft custom box fully insulated in mylar
2 120mm intake /exhaust fans with another small fan for circulation (exhaust has activated carbon filter screen)
1 138w Galaxyhydro (9 band 3w) led ufo light (I have cfls ready if not enough light)

Medium:
right now for bagseed i am growing is perlite/seed starter soil mix, but will be switching to Foxfarm Ocean Forest for my Blueberry/White Widow.

I also have:
ppm meter/ph meter
flora grow series
ph up/down
clonex...

My water is [email protected] tap... So Im looking for any suggestions/help...trying to make this successful...good bud is too expensive where I am and too risky... got lucky on some bagseed to try to learn by doing before the good stuff comes... anyone know what my plant is stretched so far horizontally??? Keep in mind this is bagseed - - so I can afford the mistakes now. Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## Grizzocali (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello! I am new to the around here and started my first grow! Looking for advice and info from all you veterans.


----------



## WanderingSpark (Nov 3, 2015)

Greetings All,

I love plants. I have a hobbyist grow and just popped a couple maui waui seeds 

I have been doing an organic soil grow. I start with a soil blend that has medium level nutrients then transplant into more powerful soil. I only add beneficial bacteria to my water and PH it - so it's like i am feeding the soil; not the plants. Towards the end of flower I add a nutrient line at only 1/2 strength and the plants just explode and love it. Then I flush with a natural enzymatic cleanser added to my water.

Pest control: all i use is a mix of lemon grass oil, camphor, dish soap (as a surfactant), and water.

I am always interested in learning more and sharing ideas.

Thanks

//wanderingSpark


----------



## ZOMBIEJON (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new to growing and looking for some fundamental advice. I'm on the second harvest of my first crops. Hard to describe what im doing, because I feel ass-backwards into this hobby (for lack of a better term). But it has now taken over my life (in a good way). 
I have the follow strains growing under CFLs:
-Purple Alien OG
- Sour Diesel
- Super Sour Diesel
- Atomic Northern Lights
- True OG
- SFV OF Kush
- Double Dream

I have 3 cycles currently growing of each strain in different stages. So to be clear, my first round True OG has been harvested and the clone I took from it (cycle 2) is now in veg. 

Same thing with Sour Diesel. 

Atomic Northern Lights is now flowering with Purple Alien OG up next making the move from veg to flower. 
I'm telling you all this so you have a little background on what I'm doing. My goal is to have a strain ready to harvest as I move a new veg plant to flower. I grow for personal use and do not care about the size of my yield as much as I do about the quality and purity of the bud. I know a lot of ppl who grow just for the big yields and to make money, that is not my goal. 

Needless to say I need assistance. Everything I am doing is probably incorrect and ad-hoc based on youtube videos and the Grow Weed easy website. I would like to get some input on how I change my process to become a better farmer.
I would also like to put together a grow schedule spreadsheet to track all aspect of my grow, but some of the terminology used, I'm not familiar with. I attached one pic of my clone veg closest do give you an idea of what im working with. I also designed a very affordable grow box with items purchased from Home Depot, I will share latter. 
I have wattage questions, electrically questions, watering cycle questions, etc. I look forward to hearing from people who have been doing this for years. 

I posted a few pics so you can see what im working with and correct me.. 

The first pic is of my all my strains, grow under CFLs
Second pic got swapped with the third, I was trying to show you the before and after, from clone to veg. but I didnt upload the pics correctly. The second pic is my pride and joy right now. I topped it, and used twine to build a screen of green so each branch is the same height, I read you should never grow a plant like a Christmas but like a bush. The topped part of the aliean og became a clone for the 2nd cycle. 
and the third pic is of the first pic clones in a veg state. 

I did not top the larger plants. But I did defoliate which seemed not to work for me, my yield was like 18g (wet). 

It's hard for me right now because I'm not really sure what questions to ask. But that will come in time im sure, and I will post questions as I think about them. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this. Sorry that my ADHC makes my writing so hard to read. My mind works faster than my hands can type. 
I look forward to hearing suggestions. 
Like "bro you should never grow this many strains at once." or "hey, your plants are need this or that." 

ZJ


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

ZOMBIEJON said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to growing and looking for some fundamental advice. I'm on the second harvest of my first crops. Hard to describe what im doing, because I feel ass-backwards into this hobby (for lack of a better term). But it has now taken over my life (in a good way).
> I have the follow strains growing under CFLs:
> -Purple Alien OG
> - Sour Diesel
> ...


from what i can see you do not have enough light.
and personally i dont take off the bottom leaves/branches
what i suggest is a scrog or cropping of your choice to create short bushier plants instead of the result you had here which was tall and lanky so to speak
theres plenty of info on here to read if you plan to stick with cfl;s we have a cfl section you would be best to start there


----------



## ZOMBIEJON (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> from what i can see you do not have enough light.
> and personally i dont take off the bottom leaves/branches
> what i suggest is a scrog or cropping of your choice to create short bushier plants instead of the result you had here which was tall and lanky so to speak
> theres plenty of info on here to read if you plan to stick with cfl;s we have a cfl section you would be best to start there


thanks I agree, I need to work on lighting. I want to move to a HPS during flowering but I need to read up on electrical. Don't wanna burn the homestead down. The taller plants were not topped or Scroged, they were my trial plants. None the less you are correct. I read the posts on CFL and I believe I calculated wattage wrong. That is my first item on the agenda. I did top my plants but obviously I need to do more. The veg seems to be working well (In my eyes anyways) under cfl, but the duration is like 3 months from clone to harvest. So many questions I need to ask. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Str8bk (Nov 6, 2015)

Can somebody tell me what wrong with my plant? Lately see looking a little bad not sure if it me or if there is something wrong. My first grow


----------



## Hellau (Nov 7, 2015)

Str8bk said:


> Can somebody tell me what wrong with my plant? Lately see looking a little bad not sure if it me or if there is something wrong. My first grow


Looks like plants doesn't have enough ventilation.


----------



## Hined (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello to everyone! Finally found a good forum about growing!


----------



## Anywhon (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Burprostich (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello, boys and girls. Greetings from New Mexico!


----------



## Whaverearld (Nov 9, 2015)

wats up everybody


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

well, lets see..............when i woke up this mornin' it was 30 degrees outside, BUMMER! Then i realized i grow good grass and i now smiling again! WElcome to rollitup


----------



## Whaverearld (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## SoulMan420 (Nov 9, 2015)

Dumb question, but how do you like a post?


----------



## Terry385 (Nov 9, 2015)

as you become more active member it will show up on lower right side of post


----------



## SoulMan420 (Nov 9, 2015)

Terry385 said:


> as you become more active member it will show up on lower right side of post
> View attachment 3538924


Thanks. I've returned to growing and this forum after a hiatus of several years and I'm trying to refresh my memory on a lot of things.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's a picture to keep you new members smiling...........
If it wasnt for what i'd learned here this wouldnt have been possible!

 free auto flower
 Kosher kush, all of this is easily done by you guys as well with information learned here!


----------



## Mac19 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, back at er again after an eight year break due to a fun government expropriation (with way to much traffic through my yard) Forgot my old account so started up a new one. Looking forward to picking everyone's brain again. 

Actually growing fron seeds I've been sitting on for 8 years. 10 day old Maui wowie's, healthy and starting to giver

Cheers


----------



## E. A. Ridge (Nov 13, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi All, I'm new here. I'm interested in all things wax. Have I come to the right place?


----------



## Gaiaismut (Nov 13, 2015)

*
VTMi'kmaq*

awesome dude


----------



## chained (Nov 13, 2015)

Potential new members, my girls have certainly benefited from joining rollitup.

600w 3.5 weeks in flower and they smell beautiful.


----------



## chained (Nov 14, 2015)

And a close up


----------



## kindasobr (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey All!
I'm a new member on RIU.. had quite a few posts on GrassCity, but lost the account to some asshat that hacked it and decided it wasnt worth the trouble.. 
Any of my searches for info or opinion usually takes me to RIU anyway, so why not join?


----------



## kindasobr (Nov 19, 2015)

I am a licensed patient in a medical marijuana state.  I started my first grow late June / early July with two generously gifted clones, SAGE n Sour and Green Crack.


----------



## kindasobr (Nov 19, 2015)

ZOMBIEJON said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to growing and looking for some fundamental advice. I'm on the second harvest of my first crops. Hard to describe what im doing, because I feel ass-backwards into this hobby (for lack of a better term). But it has now taken over my life (in a good way).
> I have the follow strains growing under CFLs:
> -Purple Alien OG
> - Sour Diesel
> ...


Nothing wrong with trying too much too fast! Just remember, too much at once will usually bring a whole lot of "mixed" results; some good, some mediocre, some bad. Don't let this overwhelm you. Make sure you note the outcome, and learn from all of it!

I'm nearly finished with my first harvest; day 43 w/ Green Crack and Herbies Afghani. Regular (roughly the same as Sensi Seeds Skunk #1) but I've got Cotton Candy, Super Lemon Haze, Delahaze, Afghani Reg, Green Crack and SAGE n Sour in veg. Sometimes the variety can be a bit tough, different growth patterns, different requirements, some are touchy, some are hardy, etc. 

My recommendation? Match up flowering time as much as possible. Stretch during flower is a consideration too, but depending on your setup you can always adjust shorter plants to match up with canopy height, or train / tie down taller plants to keep an even canopy.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

kindasobr said:


> Hey All!
> I'm a new member on RIU.. had quite a few posts on GrassCity, but lost the account to some asshat that hacked it and decided it wasnt worth the trouble..
> Any of my searches for info or opinion usually takes me to RIU anyway, so why not join?


welcome to riu , start fresh and let it go , we think our forum is better anyways 
enjoy the forum!


----------



## kindasobr (Nov 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> welcome to riu , start fresh and let it go , we think our forum is better anyways
> enjoy the forum!


Thanks for the Welcome, sunni!
No kidding! This forum IS better.. I don't mean to knock GC. There is great info there, as well as other forums of the same nature, but over repeated searches for info I've found I'm reading more informative posts here than anywhere else..


----------



## kindasobr (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone know at what point a new member can start a grow journal?


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

kindasobr said:


> Anyone know at what point a new member can start a grow journal?


its based on account activity youll get all your permissions in due time we dont say when or how to as it stops spam 
use the grow journal thread section instead located here https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/
, the one youre trying to access is a blog , which is nice but no one reads those its more personal use

feel free to check out support https://www.rollitup.org/f/support.51/ if you have a question its probably been answered there, there is a photo detailed guide on how to use rollitup actually for new users


----------



## kindasobr (Nov 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> its based on account activity youll get all your permissions in due time we dont say when or how to as it stops spam
> use the grow journal thread section instead located here https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/
> , the one youre trying to access is a blog , which is nice but no one reads those its more personal use
> 
> feel free to check out support https://www.rollitup.org/f/support.51/ if you have a question its probably been answered there, there is a photo detailed guide on how to use rollitup actually for new users


Awesome! Now I know what I'm doing! lol 
you rock, sunni.


----------



## BigSoupey (Nov 21, 2015)

O hello... Thanks for having me. I love reading all the posts on this site... Thanks for all the info/help everyone.


----------



## ELAC1nc (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey, I'm new. I've some minor experience with growing in veg, keeping plants really healthy. I grew my first "pot plant" when I was 12 for fun. With an incandescent light bulb. Another when I was 19 Lemon haze , the stem was as thick as my calf stood about 6 feet tall outdoors. She had started flowering but I had to move. Now I'm 25 and stable and I want to build an aquaponics setup with my 4ft fresh water aqaurium.  I have fashioned some ideas. I wanna make friends with someone who does awuaponics on here. I have germinated a couple seeds of this couch lock stuff I wanna get my system in check before I grow online seeds. My budget is cut until December but I want to start sourcing all my parts now. So thanks for having me. Peace!


----------



## BigSoupey (Nov 22, 2015)

ELAC1nc said:


> Hey, I'm new. I've some minor experience with growing in veg, keeping plants really healthy. I grew my first "pot plant" when I was 12 for fun. With an incandescent light bulb. Another when I was 19 Lemon haze , the stem was as thick as my calf stood about 6 feet tall outdoors. She had started flowering but I had to move. Now I'm 25 and stable and I want to build an aquaponics setup with my 4ft fresh water aqaurium.  I have fashioned some ideas. I wanna make friends with someone who does awuaponics on here. I have germinated a couple seeds of this couch lock stuff I wanna get my system in check before I grow online seeds. My budget is cut until December but I want to start sourcing all my parts now. So thanks for having me. Peace!


 Dumme has a dope setup for that bra...check out his YouTube vid


----------



## Str8bk (Nov 22, 2015)

Can someone tell me if my girl is looking ok. Please this is my first grow.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 22, 2015)

This is the introduce yourself thread not diagnosis. Wrong thread man!


----------



## ACNJGrower420 (Nov 23, 2015)

whats up everybody im a new member today im a grower from Atlantic City NJ doing alot of research and homework now im about to start growing soon great site glad to be a member here #Salute to everybody


----------



## Thatrated (Nov 29, 2015)

Good evenong, fellows!I am new here! I am very glad to be in RIU!


----------



## Ashkandi (Nov 29, 2015)

Sup guys and gals. Joined today and I'm in my first grow! Look forward to learning from the many experienced people in this community.


----------



## chained (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome new people... Get your smoke and/or grow on.


----------



## ACNJGrower420 (Nov 29, 2015)

chained said:


> Welcome new people... Get your smoke and/or grow on.


hell yea man


----------



## Str8bk (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey RIU just wanted to update on my bag seed and first cabinet grow. Well I think it's looking ok. Please give opinions, criticism is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Newbiatus (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello!
New here! I very much appreciate all the information shared! I started reading up about two months ago and I started a grow about one month ago. I received a lot of parts from a friend who was moving and decided to give it a try. Everything seems to be going alright but I definitely have questions and concerns. Not sure if I should post here with pictures or if I could get better help on a different section of the forum?
Thanks!


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2015)

Lord Newbiatus said:


> Hello!
> New here! I very much appreciate all the information shared! I started reading up about two months ago and I started a grow about one month ago. I received a lot of parts from a friend who was moving and decided to give it a try. Everything seems to be going alright but I definitely have questions and concerns. Not sure if I should post here with pictures or if I could get better help on a different section of the forum?
> Thanks!


make your own thread most people who would help wont check here


----------



## Doug80 (Dec 1, 2015)

3 and 1/2 weeks old how they look


----------



## stressboy (Dec 1, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.





matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## stressboy (Dec 1, 2015)

Am new to group, I'm posting cause I get bad munchies. I did not mention I'm fat! Lol. Néed a tip on how to cure the munchies? I eat way too much


----------



## KongCannabis (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi I just started growing with a friend a couple months ago and looking to expand my knowledge. We are growing in a couple tents in a pole barn so its had its ups and downs but we are optimistic. We are in our first flowering ever and the buds are looking pretty good! We have a lot going on in our setup so its a lot to explain but we are interested in all types of grows and plan to try all kinfd of lights and mediums. We are in soil now to keep it simple. My buddy doesnt like to train at all which is crazy but i plan on doing all the myriads of methods. Happy I introduced myself and happy growing everybody.


----------



## Doug80 (Dec 2, 2015)

You can check out what I've been posting under 400 watt cfl one of my new projects is an experiment maybe some things I've posted can help you


----------



## cookies93 (Dec 2, 2015)

i currently have no hydro shops around me and perfered to shop in person so i bought everything while i went on vacation and brought it back i have only had one grow and it was a 5gallon net pot dwc grow with some very generic nutrients for my first grow and i had very little problems with my first grow other than i used all cfl bulbs and it took a little time but got roughly 40 grams out of my plant but this time now that i have 1 successful grow and understand more i have built my 50 gallon fishtank into a dwc that will basically hold 20-25 gallons of water and the tank is 4ft long 16''x18'' or so i have 4 air stone tubing and a 4 port air pump, clay pellets and 4'' cubes...i have upgraded my lights and have a 300 w led and a 180 w led put my old cfl 200-300w bulb...my grow tent is something i built and am going to be 21/2ftx5 ftx 4ft then i can add 3 ft to it if i want but how many plants can i grow and i also bought RX Greensolution part A&B grow and part A&B bloom some liquid seaweed and some flora bud concentrate anyways what is the mixture for this has anyone had any problems should i do a scrog grow this time i also ordered amnesia haze i havent yet started my grow but am going to start within the month just want to do plenty of research before i start. I also own a digital tds meter but have never used it?? and a digital ph meter that i do use...dont really want to spend any money on a RO water system can i buy 5 gallon jugs of water at a fish store? and just PH it??? Do i use both part A&B at same time? is there anything i need to think of or do before also temp has always stayed at 72-75 and at 40% humiditiy i never had a issue there? last time i ran it a few problems but were caught very eary and fixed only problems i had was i needed to add hydrogen peroxide and epson salt last time but it was never more than a few leaves that drooped or got light spotting but it only lasted a few days


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello i,m new to the site been here about 2 weeks and it very helpfull and interesting ,iv got a couple of questions when you put a plant straight into 12/12 for couple of weeks and is it possible to flip it into 12/18 `for a week or 2 to make it bigger or better just leave it on 12/12 as you can tell i'm a newbie ...


----------



## SPYDER21 (Dec 2, 2015)

Did u mean 18/6


----------



## SPYDER21 (Dec 2, 2015)

I would suggest no if that's what you meant . If u want them to grow more they will .. They still grow around three weeks into flower ..


----------



## chained (Dec 2, 2015)

SCOTTISHCHIC said:


> Hello i,m new to the site been here about 2 weeks and it very helpfull and interesting ,iv got a couple of questions when you put a plant straight into 12/12 for couple of weeks and is it possible to flip it into 12/18 `for a week or 2 to make it bigger or better just leave it on 12/12 as you can tell i'm a newbie ...


Hi and welcome.

Are you asking if can you take your plants out of flower (12/12) and put them back into veg (18/6) to stretch it out a bit, and then put them back in to flower to continue growing buds? 

Or, do you mean that you put them in to a 12/12 light cycle, from seed/clone, and now you want to switch to a 18/6 light cycle?


----------



## chained (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey newcomers, rollitup is the best cannibus forum I've signed up to. Keep smoking and get growing! 


I've had to add some support to stop my girls spilling out of their clothes, in an unladylike manner, when I unzip them


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Dec 2, 2015)

chained said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Are you asking if can you take your plants out of flower (12/12) and put them back into veg (18/6) to stretch it out a bit, and then put them back in to flower to continue growing buds?
> 
> Or, do you mean that you put them in to a 12/12 light cycle, from seed/clone, and now you want to switch to a 18/6 light cycle?


yes take them from 12/12 to 12/18 to stretch a bit or will it cause to much stress as iv noticed wee white pistle's starting also iv not fed her anything up to now ,would i start with flores a/b as i use the canna range just a bit confused as i didnt use aqua vega to start like i did my first grow thanks for replying


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Dec 2, 2015)

SPYDER21 said:


> Did u mean 18/6


yes sorry 18/6


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Dec 2, 2015)

yes i think ill just keep them 12/12 and see what they do ,was my own fault as i was at the end of my last grow and just added them as they were on 12/12 but now worried as iv not fed them with nothing even thou they look healthy with little white pistles popping up all over which i didnt expect so quick as there only about 3 weeks old a little more ,was ment to go buy aqua vega as ran out ,but now there starting to flower is it best to start using aqua flores a&b cannazime and pk13/14 once a wee bit bigger i think , im doing DWC in buckets with air stones be grateful for any advice thanks ,hope iv explained it okay .


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Dec 2, 2015)

chained said:


> Hey newcomers, rollitup is the best cannibus forum I've signed up to. Keep smoking and get growing!
> 
> 
> I've had to add some support to stop my girls spilling out of their clothes, in an unladylike manner, when I unzip them
> ...


looks amazing


----------



## tripleD (Dec 2, 2015)

PLEASE HELP! The small plant in the first pic is actually a month older than the plants in the second pic & it is now 3 months old with no signs of wanting to produce buds. The other plants have all produced & I will be harvesting them in about 12 days, but this other plant just wants to produce 7 & 9 finger leaves everywhere... Is it possible that Nirvana might have accidentally sent me a non-auto of some kind by mistake??


----------



## chained (Dec 2, 2015)

Heya Scottish, 
I think your new plan is better. As you said - don't go messing with the light cycle now - you would likely just cause more stress. Add your basic flower/bloom a+b nutrients and a little something extra to help the buds and ride it out 

Regarding switching a plant back in to veg. It can be done, of course, but not in the simple way you want, to achieve a brief boost in veg growth then just flip back and continue flowering.


----------



## Hined (Dec 3, 2015)

tripleD said:


> PLEASE HELP! The small plant in the first pic is actually a month older than the plants in the second pic & it is now 3 months old with no signs of wanting to produce buds. The other plants have all produced & I will be harvesting them in about 12 days, but this other plant just wants to produce 7 & 9 finger leaves everywhere... Is it possible that Nirvana might have accidentally sent me a non-auto of some kind by mistake??


 You should ask it directly at Nirvana, but plant looks happy.


----------



## SPYDER21 (Dec 4, 2015)

I am new to the site not new to the garden, but we can always learn and a lot I have read is very interesting thankyou..


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi was wanting some advice about cuttings ,once you see signs of flowering does that mean taking cuttings is not possible even if its just a few wispy white hairs ..


----------



## calliandra (Dec 5, 2015)

SCOTTISHCHIC said:


> Hi was wanting some advice about cuttings ,once you see signs of flowering does that mean taking cuttings is not possible even if its just a few wispy white hairs ..


Hey hi Scottishchic 
I've just been reading around re cloning myself as I'm getting ready to make some of my own, and apparently you can take cuttings anytime, just with the ones taken from plants in flower you should remove the buds and they may grow weirdly in the beginning. Just my 2c


----------



## goose_chase (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I just recently started my first grow and I am going to be posting up some questions. I'm going for Critical Skunk from Mr. Nice in root riot cubes then Plant Magic Soil Supreme. Stand by for questions!


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Dec 5, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Hey hi Scottishchic
> I've just been reading around re cloning myself as I'm getting ready to make some of my own, and apparently you can take cuttings anytime, just with the ones taken from plants in flower you should remove the buds and they may grow weirdly in the beginning. Just my 2c


Thanks for reply its not got buds on it just couple whispy white hairs so do i take them off ??


----------



## calliandra (Dec 5, 2015)

SCOTTISHCHIC said:


> Thanks for reply its not got buds on it just couple whispy white hairs so do i take them off ??


My gut feeling says you _may _not have to remove them if they're just preflowers 
But I'd say post a pic and pertinent info (what light schedule are they on for example) to the Newbie Central or General Marijuana growing forum and get an opinion from people with practical experience in cloning


----------



## Smoker4life420 (Dec 6, 2015)

Where's the free blunt for joining.. Lol


----------



## SCOTTISHCHIC (Dec 6, 2015)

calliandra said:


> My gut feeling says you _may _not have to remove them if they're just preflowers
> But I'd say post a pic and pertinent info (what light schedule are they on for example) to the Newbie Central or General Marijuana growing forum and get an opinion from people with practical experience in cloning


I will do need to get some pics up ,its on 12/12 600watt


----------



## SativaStealth (Dec 6, 2015)

trying to post a new thread and it will not work. Shows me the preview, even shows the post - click on edit and it says the post cannot be found...is there a setting or something?


----------



## SPYDER21 (Dec 7, 2015)

SCOTTISHCHIC said:


> I will do need to get some pics up ,its on 12/12 600watt


Hey how is the cloning going ur fine with a few hairs should root just as fast I've never had a prob ..


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 7, 2015)

SativaStealth said:


> trying to post a new thread and it will not work. Shows me the preview, even shows the post - click on edit and it says the post cannot be found...is there a setting or something?


Last night the website was having a lot of problems...it was not you.


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2015)

SativaStealth said:


> trying to post a new thread and it will not work. Shows me the preview, even shows the post - click on edit and it says the post cannot be found...is there a setting or something?





Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Last night the website was having a lot of problems...it was not you.


this is correct our website crashed yesterday sorry about that


----------



## YoshiiCash (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey I'm new to growing organic. I have seeds (i don't know if they are useful) I tried germinating them but they won't pop it's been 24hrs I tried the cup and plate. I just put a seed in organic soil that I put in a plastic cup and I poked holes in the bottom and watered it I have it sitting under one CFL soft white bulb (23w 100w equivalent ). Will this work? Will a plant start to grow?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 8, 2015)

YoshiiCash said:


> Hey I'm new to growing organic. I have seeds (i don't know if they are useful) I tried germinating them but they won't pop it's been 24hrs I tried the cup and plate. I just put a seed in organic soil that I put in a plastic cup and I poked holes in the bottom and watered it I have it sitting under one CFL soft white bulb (23w 100w equivalent ). Will this work? Will a plant start to grow?


Welcome Yoshi 
Be patient; a seed can take 72 hours to germinate.
During germination, the seed needs to have it dark, moist and warm.
Your light will become useful after it sprouts 
There are some threads on growing basics around here too - check them out


----------



## Edubs (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey everyone having trouble growing from seed soaked in water for 24 hrs than put them in paper towel put them in to soil after tail popped it's been two weeks and they look stunted growth is very slow I have them under a envirogro 2 ft X 4 bulb 6400k light soil is *ideal organixs power seed starter he has a couple pages   *


----------



## calliandra (Dec 9, 2015)

Edubs said:


> Hey everyone having trouble growing from seed soaked in water for 24 hrs than put them in paper towel put them in to soil after tail popped it's been two weeks and they look stunted growth is very slow I have them under a envirogro 2 ft X 4 bulb 6400k light soil is *ideal organixs power seed starter he has a couple pages View attachment 3560566View attachment 3560567 View attachment 3560569 *


Hey hi Edubs, welcome to RIU 

Do you know where your air humidity is at? 
Do you have some sort of humidity dome over them? 
Looks like you are watering the soil, so you may want to mist them instead!
Because whilst their roots are small, they actually take up water via their leaves not the roots 

Not sure about the yellowing leaves/burnt tips there - I leave that to someone else...

Oh and don't worry tooo much, the plants can feel that


----------



## Edubs (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank u for replying The humidity Is at 31% Temp is 77° No humidity dome i do have one


----------



## calliandra (Dec 9, 2015)

Edubs said:


> Thank u for replying The humidity Is at 31% Temp is 77° No humidity dome i do have one


Yeah, definitely get that humidity to around 50%  The dome will help you maintain that level too!


----------



## Edubs (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank u


----------



## Edubs (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey everyone having trouble growing from seed soaked in water for 24 hrs than put them in paper towel put them in to soil after tail popped it's been two weeks and they look stunted growth is very slow I have them under a envirogro 2 ft X 4 bulb 6400k light soil is *ideal organixs power seed starter he has a couple pages The humidity is at 31% and the temperature is 77 Fahrenheit    *


----------



## ganja noob (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi guys long time lurker here from the uk I'm looking for Girl Scout cookie crosses available in feminised seed anybody have any recommends and also where to get them thanks


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 10, 2015)

ganja noob said:


> Hi guys long time lurker here from the uk I'm looking for Girl Scout cookie crosses available in feminised seed anybody have any recommends and also where to get them thanks


I believe barneys farm has some girl scout seeds


----------



## mr toka (Dec 11, 2015)

hey folks new on hear and have a few questions to ask


----------



## mr toka (Dec 11, 2015)

ganja noob said:


> Hi guys long time lurker here from the uk I'm looking for Girl Scout cookie crosses available in feminised seed anybody have any recommends and also where to get them thanks


 hi mate attitude seeds have a nice collection promo code 420 10% discount


----------



## Djnightmar3 (Dec 11, 2015)

how exactly do i become an established member?
I'm currently trying to make a grow journal and just take pictures while i grow weed
but the established member process is kinda in the way.


----------



## cannakid705 (Dec 12, 2015)

hey riu fam, new to the forums and just wanted to get some input on what you guys think of what some current plans are. In a 4x4x6 tent starting 2 florida lemons from DNA, 2 purple afghan from dinafem. these will all be done in single 5 gal dwc buckets. I am planning on picking up the dual diaphragm air pump from GH to run all 4 buckets. As for nutrients i will be feeding with advanced nutrients, pretty well the full line minus 3 or 4 supplements. i have a 400 w hps/mh mag ballast but its on its last legs. I have been contemplating on getting a digital 600+/400 switchable from my local hydro store, or making the switch to led as many people have done. i have seen alot of success with the mars hydro 2 ( leaning towards the 1600), i am in canada and dont have many led suppliers i have found besides kind, marshydro, lumigrow, or spectrum king. any opinions between led or hid? if led any specific company from the ones i have listed? Also has anyone grown out the purple afghan or the florida lemons? anything i should watch out for and or expect? thanks all!


----------



## cannakid705 (Dec 12, 2015)

ganja noob said:


> Hi guys long time lurker here from the uk I'm looking for Girl Scout cookie crosses available in feminised seed anybody have any recommends and also where to get them thanks


check out riot seeds. i have drooled at the selection available there, many cookie crosses, most of which done with the legit forum cut of the cookies. i wish i could order from riot, im from canada, and 2/3ds of the time i ordered from across the pond, the folk at the border love to confiscate t from me  good luck with riot though as i said quality genetics on that site!


----------



## Doug80 (Dec 13, 2015)

Please help let me know your opinion on fertilizer https://www.rollitup.org/t/fertilizer.892766/#post-12146593


----------



## Pistol570 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey guys just wanna say I've been gaining alot of knowledge from all of you and appreciate everybody who posts. But I'm a newbie and I'm here for the long haul!!!


----------



## daniel morris (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello newbie here... My first grow ... Just been doing research and found this forum. Here's my white widow auto after 30 days since germination.... What do u think?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 15, 2015)

daniel morris said:


> Hello newbie here... My first grow ... Just been doing research and found this forum. Here's my white widow auto after 30 days since germination.... What do u think?


Looks good. Keep it growing my friend.


----------



## daniel morris (Dec 15, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Looks good. Keep it growing my friend.


Thank you. I'm just playing it by sight really. Haven't got a temp gage or ph reader. Got some air coming in from my room. A fan. A little nutes here and there and just tap water. If I see any changes I just reduce something in its diet. Had a little heat burn at the start. A little curl down of the leaves so I read up and found out many too many nutes so just reduced it slightly and so far so good. It's just started to flower so I'm keeping a beedy eye on it.


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello all. Just a quick introduction here. Been reading the forum for quite some time without ever registering. I just seem to come here more often than most other sites when searching for answers. I am a newer grower. I am about 5-8 days from my second harvest. The first was a complete nightmare. Mostly because I 'thought' I knew what I was doing and did not! Hopefully, I can get into my adventures for that grow at a later time. This one is much better and consists of 2 Lemon OG Haze girls and 1 White Widow that are close to harvest. I grow in my attic and have two 'rooms'. I have a veg room with CFL. Can't remember the total wattage at the moment because I'm experimenting with a cabinet for veg and clones. My flower room isn't tall, but right now I run a 600w HPS in there. I am upping it to 1k after the new year. I also currently have 4 clones in veg. I also use Fox Farm nutrients. Been a daily user for 15+ years. Started to learn this addictive hobby when I lost my job and didn't have the $$ to spend on it. My wife quickly agreed that a small garden in the attic is worth the $$ I was spending. Not sure what else to put. Glad to be here!


----------



## BeaverStateKronicChief (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey. Total newb to growing anything really. Had to switch up my lifestyle a little bit now that I have a wife and a couple of young kids. Went from being a ski/trout bum and living mostly outside to having pretty demanding obligations both professionally and at home. Both the ol' ball and chain and I are heavy smokers and even at medical prices can spend as much as $800 a month on ganj so seemed like growing would be a fun hobby that we could both get into while being at home and hopefully will end up making financial sense as well. I am pretty torn at the moment, I have scrounged up enough cash for a setup from a prefab growbox maker called BCNorthernLights but am not sure I want to pull the trigger. Fully understanding that they are just about the spendiest route to accomplish what I want to do I'm leaning that way for the following reasons and would love some feedback/advice: 

We are renting the home we will be in meaning we may be there for as little as 1 yr and it is obviously not kosher to be growing on the property as per our lease so stealth is really important.
Like I said, I have little kids who are very curious so the idea of being able to lock everything appeals to both of us but especially my wife
I am not super handy and really don't have many tools on hand so I feel like the boxes will have paid themselves off by the time I got a more DIY setup figured out
My wife is doing the mommy thing full time right now so she will be around most of the time but neither of us has a lot of free time to sink into this project
If somebody could tell me why to go another route and maybe offer some re-assurance that as long as I'm not an idiot I could figure it out I am open to whatever. What we have available to us space wise is a pretty big 2 car garage. Any feedback about BCNorthernLights specifically would also be really appreciated. Sorry for the long post, really looking forward to getting up and running and being involved in what seems like a very cool community both on and offline. Thanks!!!


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 17, 2015)

BeaverStateKronicChief said:


> Hey. Total newb to growing anything really. Had to switch up my lifestyle a little bit now that I have a wife and a couple of young kids.


I was/am in the exact situation you are in. As I am still a complete noob at this, I've learned so much from the hands on part of growing. I am not familiar with the grow box you are speaking of but will take a look. I've been wanting a grow tent but haven't decided to go that route yet. I have had more fun trying to make my own stuff and I'm not handy either. This site and YouTube have step by step instructions. I'm experimenting with a cabinet, strictly for veg and clones, that I threw 6 100w CFL lights into. Good luck!


----------



## BeaverStateKronicChief (Dec 17, 2015)

jme5674 said:


> I was/am in the exact situation you are in. As I am still a complete noob at this, I've learned so much from the hands on part of growing. I am not familiar with the grow box you are speaking of but will take a look. I've been wanting a grow tent but haven't decided to go that route yet. I have had more fun trying to make my own stuff and I'm not handy either. This site and YouTube have step by step instructions. I'm experimenting with a cabinet, strictly for veg and clones, that I threw 6 100w CFL lights into. Good luck!


Thanks for the feedback! So did you just start going to the local hydro shop and figure it out as you went or get plans off the internet or something?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

ALL NEWBIES WILL ROCK THIS THING ! ! !

(patience, plan, take notes, and adjust)


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm starting to grow dwc and want to start a journal but it says error how can I start


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 18, 2015)

BeaverStateKronicChief said:


> Thanks for the feedback! So did you just start going to the local hydro shop and figure it out as you went or get plans off the internet or something?


I read a ton! And after all that I still screwed everything up. I ended up trying to spend as little as possible to start up. Other than a few trial and error buying mistakes, I did pretty good. I divided a space in my attic into a veg room and a flower room. My biggest purchases were 2 inline fans and a 600w HID ballast. I use 100w Panasonic CFL 6500k daylight bulbs in the veg room. I built a reflector that holds 8-10 bulbs (I can't remember). I'm moving it later today so if you'd like, I can take some pictures. The hood maybe cost $15 in parts. A 4 pack of the bulbs are $12 at Home Depot. 

I do get my seeds online. I'll share through PM...I'm not sure if that's allowed on the forum. I actually have a lot of seeds. I used 3 seeds that I ordered and have taken clones for this grow except for my white widow. 

I checked out the unit you are looking at. Holy crap! If you can afford it, it looks to have gotten decent reviews. I was some more impressive grows from a similar box named Titan or simething.


----------



## BeaverStateKronicChief (Dec 18, 2015)

jme5674 said:


> I read a ton! And after all that I still screwed everything up. I ended up trying to spend as little as possible to start up.


Yeah I am still pretty conflicted about the whole thing. I think if I don't go the box route I will do a couple of tents. It makes sense to me that nothing is really going to become clear until I actually start growing and getting some hands on experience. Just trying to set myself up to be successful as quickly as possible/avoid some headaches. I'm interested in any information I can get my hands on so if you get the chance I will definitely check out some pics. Thanks man!


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 18, 2015)

no problem! i'll share anything i can. i wish i would have joined here last year! i read, but never interacted. my nutrients were way off, i got spider mites and fungus gnats. i never thought that everyone saying to 'prepare for anything' was right. i think one of the biggest thing that i've learned is how the plants tell you what their problems are. like the nutrient deficiencies...i had an obvious calcium deficiency but didn't know what it was. i had the gnats, but had no idea that's why i was getting spots on the fan leaves. stuff like that. i thought i knew enough, but the hands on is where it's at. my lights come on at 5pm eastern time. i'll get some pics and post them later.


----------



## UhuruNyota (Dec 18, 2015)

New to growing. I've been puffin the Cheeba for many years and decided to start raising my own girls. This forum has provided so much helpful information. I'm approaching my first harvest and I get tingly just thinking about burning my own grown ganja. My baby girl is in the window getting some sun but it's a bit cloudy so I threw some cfls on her. I made some mistakes early on and shes a little stunted as a result. But her buds look feel and smell POTENT. Is this window/light combo a bad idea?


----------



## Sonnybl8ze (Dec 18, 2015)

Just signed up, read some things in some forums that peeked my interest and I'm starting my first ever grow with an AeroGarden ultra led. Wish me luck and all advice welcome


----------



## UhuruNyota (Dec 18, 2015)

Sonnybl8ze said:


> Just signed up, read some things in some forums that peeked my interest and I'm starting my first ever grow with an AeroGarden ultra led. Wish me luck and all advice welcome


Luck!


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 18, 2015)

jme5674 said:


> no problem! i'll share anything i can. i wish i would have joined here last year! i read, but never interacted. my nutrients were way off, i got spider mites and fungus gnats. i never thought that everyone saying to 'prepare for anything' was right. i think one of the biggest thing that i've learned is how the plants tell you what their problems are. like the nutrient deficiencies...i had an obvious calcium deficiency but didn't know what it was. i had the gnats, but had no idea that's why i was getting spots on the fan leaves. stuff like that. i thought i knew enough, but the hands on is where it's at. my lights come on at 5pm eastern time. i'll get some pics and post them later.


Here some pics of my current grow. Sorry for the awful lighting. i didn't want to take any with the HPS light on because of the yellowing. had to take these with a flashlight shining overhead. i'll try to get some better ones closer to harvest, but i don't have a good light up there....


This is one of the colas of my white widow.


Closer of the white widow

 
Close up of the top of one of the buds

 
This is one of the lemon og haze colas. These two girls look great with good light. tons of trichomes. but i tried to make 8 colas and the thing stretched so much i had to top all 8 so they both have 16. gonna get small tight nugs from them.

 
This is a clone i took. she's only 10 days into flower. i had to supercrop everything including the main cola cuz of the crazy stretch. probaby 3x! I didn't train, top or anything to this one. she is super healthy right now. i did trim off all the popcorn at the bottom that started to form.

 
Here is a really bad shot of the 4 of them.


----------



## BeaverStateKronicChief (Dec 18, 2015)

jme5674 said:


> Here some pics of my current grow. Sorry for the awful lighting. i didn't want to take any with the HPS light on because of the yellowing. had to take these with a flashlight shining overhead. i'll try to get some better ones closer to harvest, but i don't have a good light up there....


WTF do I know but that looks like pretty strong work to me! Let's stay in touch dude. I decided to go with a couple of tents and a cocoa setup in the garage to start. Linked up with what seems like a kick ass grow shop here in Portland so they will hopefully offer good support and are going to quote me a price for a package kind of a deal. Seems like any growing pains (it's bad but pun intended) I experience will be worth the knowledge gained in the long run since I would like to work towards eventually having a dedicated room or basement when I buy a place here in the next couple of years. Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 18, 2015)

BeaverStateKronicChief said:


> WTF do I know but that looks like pretty strong work to me! Let's stay in touch dude. I decided to go with a couple of tents and a cocoa setup in the garage to start. Linked up with what seems like a kick ass grow shop here in Portland so they will hopefully offer good support and are going to quote me a price for a package kind of a deal. Seems like any growing pains (it's bad but pun intended) I experience will be worth the knowledge gained in the long run since I would like to work towards eventually having a dedicated room or basement when I buy a place here in the next couple of years. Thanks for sharing man!


i think that's a good choice to start. sounds good on the staying in touch. after you get it down...which i still haven't...you'll want to dedicate a warehouse! it's way more addicting than i thought it would be.


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 18, 2015)

How many watt mh hps lights should I use for a 2x2 grow 6 ft tall maby
2x3


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 18, 2015)

blueberrykush1012 said:


> How many watt mh hps lights should I use for a 2x2 grow 6 ft tall maby
> 2x3


I am by far no expert. I run 600w in a 3x3x4. Those aren't exacts. How many plants do you plan on having in that space. I know there's a formula to use but I don't have it and I didn't use it. I flower w the 600w and don't have more than 4 plants at once flowering. I have to keep them short also.


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 18, 2015)

2-4 plants 2x3 grow tents mh/hps


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 18, 2015)

blueberrykush1012 said:


> 2-4 plants 2x3 grow tents mh/hps


Any experts please correct me if I'm wrong here, but anything less than 600w for 4 plants seems to be pushing it. It can be done, but you're gonna have to train them. If I wasn't so worried about heat, I would have gone w more than 600w but my space is small.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 18, 2015)

jme5674 said:


> Any experts please correct me if I'm wrong here, but anything less than 600w for 4 plants seems to be pushing it. It can be done, but you're gonna have to train them. If I wasn't so worried about heat, I would have gone w more than 600w but my space is small.


*Nothing is impossible. (;*

*The word says it... I'M POSSIBLE*


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 18, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Nothing is impossible. (;*
> 
> *The word says it... I'M POSSIBLE*


love it! great attitude!


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 19, 2015)

Will this plant survive or is it a gonner and what can make this happen to it


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 19, 2015)

You'll know soon enough. You've got quite a bit of stretch there and a lot of humidity. Looks to be in a cloning dome. Try lowering your lights to just a few inches above the tops (if they are CFL). You can try propping her back up carefully and adding a straightened paper clip w a twist tie,but that stalk is so young she may not make it. 

Are they in a cloning hood?


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes they are and using t5 lights


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hopefully someone else with more hands in knowledge can chime in, but I'd take the top off of that. You're looking to get mold w that much humidity. You don't want it that high if they aren't clones. Roots will develop naturally from seed. And try either lowering the light down or raising the plants up. Heat shouldn't be an issue w a t5 if u have a little fan in there. Position the light right above them


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok thank you for the info will do that


----------



## ProGrower415 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey guys!! Its my first time joining a forum, there's so much information here! I work at a hydro store in california, so I am very familiar with products but hopefully I can learn more on growing through this forum


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 22, 2015)

ProGrower415 said:


> Hey guys!! Its my first time joining a forum, there's so much information here! I work at a hydro store in california, so I am very familiar with products but hopefully I can learn more on growing through this forum


welcome! i'm sure you can bring a lot coming from a hydro store. you get good discounts?


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 22, 2015)

That one died but this one is looking pretty good to me what do you think


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2015)

try not to get water on the plant itself. 
easier to burn the little thing.
welcome to rollitup


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 22, 2015)

didn't know that thank you


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking much better than the other. Good luck with it. Are you using that CFL the whole way through?


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 22, 2015)

No I have a mh\hps light shipped too me just waiting on that to come in to go mh


----------



## ProGrower415 (Dec 24, 2015)

jme5674 said:


> welcome! i'm sure you can bring a lot coming from a hydro store. you get good discounts?


Yea I do actually. My store started making their own products of lights, ballasts etc and we even have a factory now, so I get our products for dirt cheap. However, nutrients I get for pretty much the same price..


----------



## Yomero (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello good people, new guy on the block here but not new to this marijuna. I was born in RI, was a teenager during the Summer of love and had a brand new 69 Chevelle 396 to cruise the town. I was one of those long hair pseudo hippies. 

I've been in California the last 35 years. I helped a few growers with planting and trimming. Turned on some folks to the use of tapestry sissors for fast efficient trimming. 

Now I'm living in RI old and worn out. My Medical Marijuna card was issued last month so now I'm looking to connect with a caregiver/grower and/or some seeds. I live in federal housing so I can't grow at home. 

So if anyone out there can be a mentor please reply here or for a private conversation my e-mail is yomero2345 "at" yahoo........

Now I'm going to post my message in the RI tread.

Thanks


----------



## Naturalme (Dec 25, 2015)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 Hi 
This is my second grow. The first grow was white widow. I used ocean forest and it really burned my plants bad. I didn't harvest much but the smoke was awesome . Starting second grow a month in already. Have lots of questions


----------



## Emerwna (Dec 27, 2015)

Yomero said:


> Hello good people, new guy on the block here but not new to this marijuna. I was born in RI, was a teenager during the Summer of love and had a brand new 69 Chevelle 396 to cruise the town. I was one of those long hair pseudo hippies.
> 
> I've been in California the last 35 years. I helped a few growers with planting and trimming. Turned on some folks to the use of tapestry sissors for fast efficient trimming.
> 
> ...


Hello! Nice to meet you. Wish you to find a good mentor.


----------



## Yomero (Dec 27, 2015)

Yomero said:


> Hello good people, new guy on the block here but not new to this marijuna. I was born in RI, was a teenager during the Summer of love and had a brand new 69 Chevelle 396 to cruise the town. I was one of those long hair pseudo hippies.
> 
> I've been in California the last 35 years. I helped a few growers with planting and trimming. Turned on some folks to the use of tapestry sissors for fast efficient trimming.
> 
> ...



I incorrectly call the scissors tapestry, it should have been Weaver scissors. These scissors tuck in your palm so your hands are free. The link below show you a fancy pair. I'm not sure what happen to mine, I may have left them in a barn in Big Sur, CA.

http://www.scheren-onlineshop.de/Handicrafts/One-ring-weavers-scissor/

My pair were much more narrow.


----------



## Yomero (Dec 28, 2015)

Emerwna said:


> Hello! Nice to meet you. Wish you to find a good mentor.


Thank you Emerwna

Yomero


----------



## Yomero (Dec 28, 2015)

Believe it or not, I smoked pot only three times in the last 35 years. 

I still haven't indulge since I got my Medical Marijuna card in November. I don't know anybody in the state (RI) since I 

was gone for 40 years. So I know I'll get wrecked.






My plan is to get medical marijuna so I can stop with the opiates.


----------



## Yomero (Dec 28, 2015)

Emerwna said:


> Hello! Nice to meet you. Wish you to find a good mentor.


Thank you Emerwna


----------



## Drlancethumb (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi I added a thread in newbie central did I do it right


----------



## Str8bk (Jan 1, 2016)

Str8bk said:


> I will definitely keep you updated, this is my first time growing. It's a small cabinet that I setup quick for experimental purpose at first but it's looking good so I may start a new hobby that'll keep me from spending money.


Came along just nice. Any info on how much longer?


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jan 1, 2016)

can't wait to post pictures of the world finest bud 27% thc by the way how do they figure that out? anybody know?


----------



## Weedaholic.1 (Jan 3, 2016)

first grow 2nd week of flower multi strain 4 600 watt hps 

23 liter soil pots 

half chemical half organic so i can see which tastes better 


what you guys think so far?


----------



## bliskinatury (Jan 4, 2016)

hello 

i write from ******* country i central europ. 
i dlike to find some information about making ang growing under cob lights. in my country its something new, i like news. i dlike share this information on my favorite grow forum. 
i hope You like to share and its ok


----------



## amneziaHaze (Jan 7, 2016)

hy i am newly registered here.i am from Europe, i have 3 grows behind me 2 outdoor and one indoor.my grow room is 2x2x2m but my grow light is 400W soo i only plant 4 plant per session.i do 1-2 grows per year (until i smoke it all)
i have a strong desire for airoponics and i plan to build one (diy) but first i have to plan the whole thing out


----------



## Will213420 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey guys. So I am new to growing and what a journey its been! I'm on my second grow already! There is so much information out there one could be successful in growing quality ladies! Any advice is always appreciated please. I don't really have pictures yet but here is my setup: 5*3*3 tent ( home made from Panda Film and pvc 3/4 in ) 1000w air cooled hps ( decided to go only hps. Advice?) 1000w digital balast, Home made carbon filter ( ordered one but it is backordered ). I'm growing in organic potting soil and have not added any nutes yet. ( Again advice is needed here due to all the options..) My first grow was under cfl ( 5600 and 2600 through the whole grow) and I only yeilded 30g of Blue Mystic from an auto seed. It was an accomplishment considering I just went for it without research ( best to go balls to the wall with it imo.. Learning experience and all.). Right now I have 1 Blue Mystic auto, 1 Bubbas gift, 1 fruit punch, 1 short rider auto and 1 bag seed. The bagseed will be abused as my experimental seed to try cropping and such. I am a few days in and my ladies are all coming through. ANY ADVICE from anyone is nice! Nice to be amugst like minded people I can chat with.


----------



## snickle-fritz (Jan 9, 2016)

FIRST POST EVER ...whats up everyone I'm just happy to be here with my people. I'm currently towards the end of my first grow,and I'm excited to share my experiences for the first time after lurking around this site for a few years. Here are a few pics of the plant just to get things started 




Ok... Well I only managed to get one pic uploaded .. Apologizes around the house.

I would like to start a grow journal because I have a lot to share but I know this isn't the right place. Please point me in the right direction

UPDATE: 
I have learned it takes profile building to be able to create a grow journal. I guess I've answered my own question. Anyway here are those other pics I couldn't upload the first time.. Theses were taken with an iPad so not the greatest quality but still shows pretty well.. Pics were a few days ago


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2016)

snickle-fritz said:


> FIRST POST EVER ...whats up everyone I'm just happy to be here with my people. I'm currently towards the end of my first grow,and I'm excited to share my experiences for the first time after lurking around this site for a few years. Here are a few pics of the plant just to get things started
> 
> View attachment 3581725
> 
> ...


Welcome to verbosity lol and congrats on that nice grow!
I see you're using cfl's -- all cfls, and if so, how many? 
Cheers!


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello everybody,
New to the site but been reading for a while! Have lots of info and experience to share with everybody so hope to be having some interesting debates and helping we're I can,
At the moment I'm not growing myself so sorry no journals coming from page as it stands 
Thanks guys Happy Farmin
Greedy-Green


----------



## snickle-fritz (Jan 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Welcome to verbosity lol and congrats on that nice grow!
> I see you're using cfl's -- all cfls, and if so, how many?
> Cheer
> 
> ...


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2016)

snickle-fritz said:


> Yes this plant was grown 100% CFL including the cloning process. I vegged the plant with 4 23w 5500k cfls for about 41/2 weeks. Considering this was the only lighting used in veg I am plesantly surprised at the size of the plant. For flower i changed the 4 bulbs to 23w 2700k and added one 55w 2700k. After a few weeks of flower I added another 55w 2700k. I did purchase a 42w by mistake thinking it was a 55w so since I didn't have an extra lamp to use it with I removed one 23w from my setup and put the 42w in its place, total actual wattage is 221w for flower, which is equivalent to 850w incandescent and is just shy of 13,000 lumens. This is 7 weeks into flower and I ordered an magnifier and pocket scope today because I think she will be finishing up in the next few weeks ... Planning on taking it to day 63 so I will start flushing in about a week if the trichomes are where they need to be.


Yeah 13,000lm sounds cool for 1 plant - and your plant shows the light spectrum must be ok too 

I really like how you described upgrading the system step by step too, that is definitely an advantage of going small-size CFLs. I'm currently thinking of making a veg shelf that will be housing an irregular amount of seedlings and young plants, and yes, I do think CFLs will be the best solution for my setup there.

Cheers and see you around!


----------



## ArseneHH (Jan 10, 2016)

Greetings from Romania
New around here, hope to get along with all of you, and learn something .
Peace and love


----------



## snickle-fritz (Jan 10, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah 13,000lm sounds cool for 1 plant - and your plant shows the light spectrum must be ok too
> 
> I really like how you described upgrading the system step by step too, that is definitely an advantage of going small-size CFLs. I'm currently thinking of making a veg shelf that will be housing an irregular amount of seedlings and young plants, and yes, I do think CFLs will be the best solution for my setup there.
> 
> Cheers and see you around!


Yes cfls are definitely a great way to start growing for many reasons and not bad to keep around even when you become a seasoned grower for many more reasons.(to many to mention and I don't want to beat a dead horse) Although I am relatively inexperienced I would say cfls are great I will always use them in some way, and when your talking about growing in numbers the energy effiency cfls possess is unrivaled except by LEDs which could be another route that might work for you. Peace, good luck....and hope to see a post on your veg shelf.


----------



## TryGrowItMyself (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm new here and I'm wondering should i start with mid grade or try my hand with the high quality , someone told me that growing mid grade and high grade is complete different formula , that which ever one i really wanted to do I should try first so I can learn it better ??


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 10, 2016)

TryGrowItMyself said:


> I'm new here and I'm wondering should i start with mid grade or try my hand with the high quality , someone told me that growing mid grade and high grade is complete different formula , that which ever one i really wanted to do I should try first so I can learn it better ??


Never heard of this befor, 
Although obviously if u go with a better breeder then phenotypes ( plants characteristics) are going to be more reliable! 
IMO go for the best quality strain from the most trusted breeder u can find/ afford therefor that should give you a better start and easier first grow.
Good Luck And Happy Farmin


----------



## elwood_the_great (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello all


----------



## snickle-fritz (Jan 10, 2016)

TryGrowItMyself said:


> I'm new here and I'm wondering should i start with mid grade or try my hand with the high quality , someone told me that growing mid grade and high grade is complete different formula , that which ever one i really wanted to do I should try first so I can learn it better ??


Well the quality of your smoke does have a lot to do with genetics but even bag seed can become high quality smoke if grown in the correct way. So asking if you should try to grow mids or highs all depends on what your willing and capable of putting into your grow...like most smokers I believe the answer would be you should grow to the best of your abilities rather than running a half-hearted grow ...hope this helps


----------



## Scoeniemus (Jan 10, 2016)

elwood_the_great said:


> Hello all


Hello mate. Welcome.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm a newbie and I love being right where I am at. Why you might ask. Well because I'm learning all this kick ass things about a plant I love and soaking it all up. I will never have this mastered because the evolution of growing is always changing. I love this stuff. Here are some pics of my endeavors


----------



## calliandra (Jan 11, 2016)

TryGrowItMyself said:


> I'm new here and I'm wondering should i start with mid grade or try my hand with the high quality , someone told me that growing mid grade and high grade is complete different formula , that which ever one i really wanted to do I should try first so I can learn it better ??


Well there are strains known to be finicky and others known to be uncomplicated. 
Often the seedbanks allow you to search for "beginner seeds" or mention whether a strain is complicated or simple to grow, and you can also check strains you're interested in on http://en.seedfinder.eu

I'd start with something *feminized *that is known to be easy to grow 
I wouldn't recommend an automatic to begin with: if you mess anything up during veg, auto's will NOT allow you to correct that!
Oh and easy to grow DOES NOT EQUAL bad quality!


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 11, 2016)

I did just that with 00seeds nl. Had a blast with it. Pulled. 98grams of 2 girls. Not sure if that's a good yeild or not. Here is some pics


----------



## Somen1994 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> I did just that with 00seeds nl. Had a blast with it. Pulled. 98grams of 2 girls. Not sure if that's a good yeild or not. Here is some pics


Well done. Looks yum


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 12, 2016)

For my first go at this I figured it would be my easiest route. But with any other endeavor. You do some research. I found some really good stuff. When I first started my hobby it consumed my mind. I started one direction and would end up in a totally different place before I even started my grow. I would read something and decide wow I'm going to do it just like that. Then find something saying that's not how it's supposed to be done. Well after one grow down and on to my 2nd. That most of this is hands on learning. That you will find out as you go. My love for this plant and the cultivation and the journey it brings me on through there cycle is like know other ride. I have learned a lot and can't wait to learn more. This is a pic of my delahaze and my 2nd road trip. Wheeeeeee


----------



## 03clarkea (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey guys, I am a new member today, have just started looking as setting up my first grow after talking to my friend greedy-green. He is helping me through my first grow giving me advice but has also recommend creating this account to get more tips. If anyone has got any good advice for me I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 12, 2016)

03clarkea said:


> Hey guys, I am a new member today, have just started looking as setting up my first grow after talking to my friend greedy-green. He is helping me through my first grow giving me advice but has also recommend creating this account to get more tips. If anyone has got any good advice for me I would love to hear from you.


Clarky son,
iNo I'm sat opersit you but thought I would show my support! 
Let's get the tent set up today and get you on your way mate!!! 
Check out my good freind Rex cannot remember full name but will tag you in One of his post! 
Happy Farming son


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Clark- I am no master or really can't give you any master advice. I do know that your mind is probably consumed by all thing growing right now. I can say sit back take a deep breath and dive in. These girls will teach you as you go. You have your buddy to help you get off the ground. Like greedy said start to make your choices of light seed or clone. Then we have lift off


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 12, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> I'm a newbie and I love being right where I am at. Why you might ask. Well because I'm learning all this kick ass things about a plant I love and soaking it all up. I will never have this mastered because the evolution of growing is always changing. I love this stuff. Here are some pics of my endeavors


Welcome to rui, pics look good man specially for first grow, keep right on and most off all... Have fun! 
Good luck and Happy Farmin


----------



## 03clarkea (Jan 12, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Clark- I am no master or really can't give you any master advice. I do know that your mind is probably consumed by all thing growing right now. I can say sit back take a deep breath and dive in. These girls will teach you as you go. You have your buddy to help you get off the ground. Like greedy said start to make your choices of light seed or clone. Then we have lift off


Thanks fluffy, just starting small first, want to get to grips with the growing process but getting my tent up and started tomorrow, going to work out what seed tomorrow as well. Just trying not to get to overwhelmed with all the information I am finding.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> Welcome to rui, pics look good man specially for first grow, keep right on and most off all... Have fun!
> Good luck and Happy Farmin


Always having fun.


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 12, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Always having fun.


That the whole point my freind, 
Thanks for the follow and let me know if there is anything I can help with, my content is abit low ATM but have got plans to add a few old journals and going to post my next grow every step of the way
Thanks again and as Allways ....
Happy Farmin


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome to RUI.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 12, 2016)

03clarkea said:


> Thanks fluffy, just starting small first, want to get to grips with the growing process but getting my tent up and started tomorrow, going to work out what seed tomorrow as well. Just trying not to get to overwhelmed with all the information I am finding.


It's crazy all the info on any given forum or web site. You can get some info and decide that's the route your going to go. Then stumble on something saying almost the opposite. Kind of funny. That's why I said just get basics and your ladies will teach you the rest. I promise


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 13, 2016)

I


calliandra said:


> Well there are strains known to be finicky and others known to be uncomplicated.
> Often the seedbanks allow you to search for "beginner seeds" or mention whether a strain is complicated or simple to grow, and you can also check strains you're interested in on http://en.seedfinder.eu
> 
> I'd start with something *feminized *that is known to be easy to grow
> ...


Couldn't agree more with that last sentence, look out for guanabana by sensi seeds (i think)
Soo easy to grow with a amazing yeild and nice hazey bud with the knock out stone of amnesia widow 
Also if grown in low temps for last couple week if flower the plant turns a beautiful purple 
If u havnt tried you gotta give it a go weither your a experienced lab grower or a newbie


----------



## RickyBUD (Jan 13, 2016)

Oii names steviee, ive been on this forum for a long time, just not as a registered user  Ive come to this site plenty of times, and plenty of times ive been able to get the information i needed. Thanks to you users, ive had some succesful harvests. I still consider myself a pretty amateur grower, but recently ive been looking into hydroponics :$ Im a pretty independent individual, but id lovee to chat with anybody on here!


----------



## Bbudz (Jan 13, 2016)

New to this game could anyone tell me how this is looking ? 37days into flower... Ak48 ? Cheers


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bbudz said:


> New to this game could anyone tell me how this is looking ? 37days into flower... Ak48 ? Cheers


Looks good my friend. Maybe a little over watering. I'm only on my 2nd grow so take it for what it's worth. I had a little trouble when I first started wanting to always be in my room doing something.


----------



## Bbudz (Jan 13, 2016)

When does the bud really start packing on size mine are taking forever on the 37th day into flower and starting to worry cheers


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bbudz said:


> When does the bud really start packing on size mine are taking forever on the 37th day into flower and starting to worry cheers


Ak48 is more on the sativa side if I'm not mistaken. So you will have a longer flower time. Not sure what breeder calls for. These people that have these monster buds have perfect conditions and have everything dialed in with nutes and running co2. I really have no idea. Also might not be a high yielding strain. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Ak48 is more on the sativa side if I'm not mistaken. So you will have a longer flower time. Not sure what breeder calls for. These people that have these monster buds have perfect conditions and have everything dialed in with nutes and running co2. I really have no idea. Also might not be a high yielding strain. Don't get discouraged.


Also how long did you veg for. If induced to flowering fast things take a little longer.


----------



## Bbudz (Jan 13, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Also how long did you veg for. If induced to flowering fast things take a little longer.


4 weeks veg and it says 7-8 week flower?


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bbudz said:


> 4 weeks veg and it says 7-8 week flower?


What are your temps like and humidity. From what I have heard those play a major role in bud production. I have a mostly sativa that is At 60 days and doesn't have huge flowers. Also because I topped like 5 times


----------



## Eyrie Riddim (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey guys, thought it was about time I joined up, after hanging around the periphery for a while, I've had some great info from this site, and looking forward to learning much more..

I've done about a dozen successful grows over the last 5/6 years, last 2 were a leap from soil to coco, and either I've become a much more proficient grower overnight or else it's the magic of coco, can't ever see me doing soil again tbh....

Current grow is 1x Special Kush (RQS) and 3 x The Ultimate (DP) in early veg...


----------



## jonnyvee (Jan 17, 2016)

Been lurking for a bit and thought I would join and post my next grow, going to try and start a journal if I can figure out how.


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2016)

jonnyvee said:


> Been lurking for a bit and thought I would join and post my next grow, going to try and start a journal if I can figure out how.


welcome, youll find this link very helpful 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/basic-riu-site-functions-faq.890488/


----------



## cleverlizard (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm now in about 6 weeks of flower worried as leaves turning red/brown


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 17, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey how's it goin I'm new here joined today Lpindicaman from Canada by no means am I a pro I know a bit and I would like to get tips and info from experienced growers thx guys n gals


----------



## SneekawayGardens (Jan 17, 2016)

*Hey there finally decided to make an account after lurking for 2yrs haha i think im rdy to start my posts.. im in my 3rd run...this one is all clones ...
-DeathStar Ohio Cut(coco)
-Darlins Net(soil)
-GG#4(soil)
-GSC(soil)
-Abusive OG(coco)
-Grape Ape (coco)
Vegging Under T5's 
Flowering with 700W MarsII*


----------



## BangPaf (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello all!
I'm new here but I've been an occasional grower for about four years. I mainly grow in the winter because my HID light also acts as a heater for my apartment. Because of pure luck, I never had any male or hermie plant, even if most of my grows were from bag seeds. I don't clone because of lack of space but mainly laziness. I'm currently running four plants, all from seeds again, in peat/perlite or coco/perlite:
*- "White Widow" :* Bag seed from what was supposedly some White Widow.
*- "Some Kush" :* Bag seed from what was supposedly some kind of Kush I didn't remember the exact name.
*- LSD :* My last Barney's Farm feminized LSD seed. This is the only current plant which I know should end up female.
*- LSD "child":* This one is a little special. The seed was from my 1st successful harvest and was the only seed I found in the plant. As I never had males, I'm not sure what happened. No matter, I'll bet on my luck and hope it turns out female and mostly normal.


----------



## Elevated thoughts (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys
Long time reader first time poster. I run soil usually but I've tried a few hydro runs. 
Current run is:
Skywalker
Jupiter
Durga mata 1:1

Looking forward to learning more from you gents.


----------



## TrichGobbla (Jan 20, 2016)

Just wanted to say hi everybody! Names TrichGobbla But everybody calls me Trich.. Much love you'll be seeing me around. Gonna get a journal going asap. I grow in Hydro with leds and both Autoflowers and Photo plants.


----------



## J_907 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi , I have been growing for a while now in a variety of ways. Its my absolute favorite thing. I love being in my gardens.
Currently I am growing Girl scout cookies. I have 6 dirt in 5 gallon pots about 3ft high and 4 in a rdwc system that I built extra special. They are in a tent under a 1000w hps 2 weeks in bloom.  next will be O.g. kush than grand daddy purp. I am still forever learning more and more. Im glad to find this site. It has been a good read.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi just joined this site so done a small journal.got lots of different types in flower eg.tangie,lemon garlic og.big buddha chz.in veg i have g13 blu cindy l.black widow x blu lmn thai.opium.strawb.amnesia.and pineaple ex g13.hope to make some friends on here who know what there talking about.ha ha.


----------



## captainorganic79 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello fellow growers.

I have been growing for almost 20 years mostly outside. I have about five years personally experience indoors but I have been around many friends and helped them manage indoor gro ops for probably 15 years. I have read high times and collected and own books since 96. I love growing any way shape or form. Want to join in on the great conversations that the higher more intelligent folks are having on this site.

Currently I am rolling the dice and am growing a freebie seed I received from the attitude called Deep Cheese from dinafem. I have had great success from the attitude in the past on freebies I have had better free seeds than the ones I paid for. It is planted into a gh waterfarm system half drip half dwc. It will be vegged for the first couple weeks using cfl lights. The smaller lights will not raise the temperature much in the room keeping my water temperature 20 degrees. Here is a pic


----------



## New_Caprica (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello-

So I am pretty new to the growing life. My husband and I recently got our Medical Marijuana license (we are in MI) and we decided to start growing. After a week and a 1000 webpages we finally bought a tent. A week later we are going back and fourth on what lights to use. I apologize upfront....I will be asking a lot of questions.


----------



## Luckytgalady (Feb 1, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you


Hi all,im a kiwi from new zealand who is going to give the green finger a go.im glad i stumbled across this site as the info on evrything is great,i know little about growing so any advice from others would be a blessing..is there a nz for sale thread,page for growing gear,im in need of a grow tent


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2016)

Luckytgalady said:


> Hi all,im a kiwi from new zealand who is going to give the green finger a go.im glad i stumbled across this site as the info on evrything is great,i know little about growing so any advice from others would be a blessing..is there a nz for sale thread,page for growing gear,im in need of a grow tent


no selling, trading, gifting , hook ups or anything of that sort on rollitup. it is illegal for us to do so. it can get our website shut down.
please look elsewhere.


----------



## Luckytgalady (Feb 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> no selling, trading, gifting , hook ups or anything of that sort on rollitup. it is illegal for us to do so. it can get our website shut down.
> please look elsewhere.


Oh sorry about that thanx,


----------



## Andrew4385 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello everyon! New to the forums. Been surfing them for a couple months but just now decided to sign up because im starting my first grow room. I made a post describing my setup! Check it out, if you have any advice, let me know! Thanks!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-first-grow-operation-opinions.898117/


----------



## StinkyJarhead (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi. I've been around many of the forums for about a year. Y'all seem like a friendly lot so here I am. Santa left a couple of Kryptonite seeds in my stocking this year. I've read it's a favorite for pain relief but also good for depression. I'm told I have the G13/Purps version, not the OG Kush. I'll post pics if/when I decide to pull the trigger on this grow. I've been slowly gathering supplies to re-fit an empty closet in my finished basement. I really need this to work so I've been reading like a machine.

I've got lights, soil and water pretty much all on point, my only remaining concern is odor control. If anyone has experience with this strain I would really like to know what to expect from 1-3 plants. I only have neighbors on one side but can't afford to have the stink seeping through my walls.

Well, I'm really excited to see how this unfolds. Thanks for the great site and info I've already consumed! Cheers.


----------



## smokealotabuds (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey everyone I am sorta new at growing trees although I read a lot of forums and do my research daily I was disappointed today when I woke up to see that one of plants leaves were curling up at the tips and the inner parts are starting to turn white... is this some kind of nutrient deficiency or maybe just to close to the lights? I have two desk top fluorescent lamps that are 27w and I have a grow light that produces blue and UV rays. Im about a week and a half past sprout was thinking of adding some of this all purpose slow release 10-10-10 nutes made by scotts is that an okay brand or is miracle grow the best way to go about it and when should I give ferts if any? I have also been diluting some urine with water about 1-10 ratio and spraying the soil around them with it I know my 6" pots are too big but it shouldn't be a problem as long I I keep the top soil wet right. I instantly regretted transplanting them but I didn't want the powder mold on them stupid carboard pots to get on my plants so I had no choice I also have a young seedling that has barely spawned its first nodes but when I transplanted I think some of the tap root may have ripped was wanting to know if it would ever recover or if its just a waste of time.. sorry I know this is getting kind of long just wanted to get into detail. thanks or all the help I will post pics if needed


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)

smokealotabuds said:


> Hey everyone I am sorta new at growing trees although I read a lot of forums and do my research daily I was disappointed today when I woke up to see that one of plants leaves were curling up at the tips and the inner parts are starting to turn white... is this some kind of nutrient deficiency or maybe just to close to the lights? I have two desk top fluorescent lamps that are 27w and I have a grow light that produces blue and UV rays. Im about a week and a half past sprout was thinking of adding some of this all purpose slow release 10-10-10 nutes made by scotts is that an okay brand or is miracle grow the best way to go about it and when should I give ferts if any? I have also been diluting some urine with water about 1-10 ratio and spraying the soil around them with it I know my 6" pots are too big but it shouldn't be a problem as long I I keep the top soil wet right. I instantly regretted transplanting them but I didn't want the powder mold on them stupid carboard pots to get on my plants so I had no choice I also have a young seedling that has barely spawned its first nodes but when I transplanted I think some of the tap root may have ripped was wanting to know if it would ever recover or if its just a waste of time.. sorry I know this is getting kind of long just wanted to get into detail. thanks or all the help I will post pics if needed


make a new thread, no one reads this one much to actually help with plant problems, its over 600 pages long. welcome to riu


----------



## smokealotabuds (Feb 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> make a new thread, no one reads this one much to actually help with plant problems, its over 600 pages long. welcome to riu


okay thank you sir just hope my babies can pull through and survive!


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)

smokealotabuds said:


> okay thank you sir just hope my babies can pull through and survive!


definitely not a sir, im a woman. 
if you make a new thread people will respond and answer and help you


----------



## Stacey mann (Feb 9, 2016)

Dose this look like nute burn


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 10, 2016)

Stacey mann said:


> Dose this look like nute burn


Looks as if something decided to munchie on one of her fans. Well from what I can see, its starting to look like some sort of buildup starting on those bottom leaf's, or that just could be water spots. Can you get some more pics closer up on those leaf's, that will help tremendously.


----------



## JakesGarden (Feb 10, 2016)

Wanted to say hello. Scrolling through a lot of good and helpful information.


----------



## nyceone (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey I have a 3Lx2wx2D how much cfl is best for this size?


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

New here but have been a visitor for about 3 years thought I would be apart of this community now. So hello.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 12, 2016)

nyceone said:


> Hey I have a 3Lx2wx2D how much cfl is best for this size?


May I ask why you decided to go with cfls, not saying they don't work good at all bro, I've had really good results while using them. Just wondering?


----------



## BuddhistProdigy (Feb 12, 2016)

HELLO
I installed an RO a few months back and completely forgot to include azomite in my supersoil mixture so im experiencing trace element deficiencies.(most likely zinc and/or calcium) .... i have some azomite, could i add some to my water prior to feeding? I also got some DR EARTH 752 liquid solution. Which of these two would work the best at this point (week 6 veg).. Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

BLESS!


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2016)

Bbudz said:


> When does the bud really start packing on size mine are taking forever on the 37th day into flower and starting to worry cheers


Last two weeks of flower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> May I ask why you decided to go with cfls, not saying they don't work good at all bro, I've had really good results while using them. Just wondering?


Make sense in a space that size. Only 2' tall lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyceone (Feb 12, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> May I ask why you decided to go with cfls, not saying they don't work good at all bro, I've had really good results while using them. Just wondering?


Because that's wat my pocket can get now


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Feb 12, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> New here but have been a visitor for about 3 years thought I would be apart of this community now. So hello.


Greetings!


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

New here! Just a quick hello to all you folks!


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

So, standard newbie question. "Is this a hermie?"

Where to post this so that i'm not flamed into oblivion?

Edit: This is an indoor grow in a legal state. Although, I doubt identification of hermies is specific to the type of grow (indoor vs. outdoor), I felt it was pertinent to include this.


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

Carl Budding said:


> So, standard newbie question. "Is this a hermie?"
> 
> Where to post this so that i'm not flamed into oblivion?
> 
> Edit: This is an indoor grow in a legal state. Although, I doubt identification of hermies is specific to the type of grow (indoor vs. outdoor), I felt it was pertinent to include this.


Pistol is what that is. Normal for female plants buddy, your in the clear. Keep a eye out for bananas or exploded bananas that drop yellow powder.


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> Pistol is what that is. Normal for female plants buddy, your in the clear. Keep a eye out for bananas or exploded bananas that drop yellow powder.


Much appreciated, Sir. Thank you.


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> Pistol is what that is. Normal for female plants buddy, your in the clear. Keep a eye out for bananas or exploded bananas that drop yellow powder.


And nice to see a fellow AK gent helping out.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Feb 12, 2016)

Carl Budding said:


> So, standard newbie question. "Is this a hermie?"
> 
> Where to post this so that i'm not flamed into oblivion?
> 
> Edit: This is an indoor grow in a legal state. Although, I doubt identification of hermies is specific to the type of grow (indoor vs. outdoor), I felt it was pertinent to include this.


Hard to tell from that pic...I definitely see pistils but the little ball at the node looks like it may be a nanner. This may help... or try this...lots of info

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Hermaphrodite+Plants&Form=VQFRVP

Good Luck and Great Growing


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

Carl Budding said:


> So, standard newbie question. "Is this a hermie?"
> 
> Where to post this so that i'm not flamed into oblivion?
> 
> Edit: This is an indoor grow in a legal state. Although, I doubt identification of hermies is specific to the type of grow (indoor vs. outdoor), I felt it was pertinent to include this.


How far along is that pic.
I have plants at end of week 7 that have fat ball like pistols now but they never go hermie.


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> How far along is that pic.
> I have plants at end of week 7 that have fat ball like pistols now but they never go hermie.


I'm like 6+ weeks into flower. 600w hps, 3x3 tent, all my environmental variables have been stable. Overall, things look SUPER healthy, that ball thingy just caused me to question things. Still not 100% convinced one way or the other. =/


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

Well just keep and eye can I see a pic of the plants from top and close up and the strain would be nice


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> Well just keep and eye can I see a pic of the plants from top and close up and the strain would be nice


Strain of the previous suspect is BF Blue Cheese. 

I attached a pic of the group. 3 plants, 1 x BF Blue Cheese, 1 x BF Critical Kush, 1 x 710 Andromina


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

They look nice.
These are mine.
Finishing week 7 today begin week 8 tomorrow.
Just a little bit longer.


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

@Carl Budding
Where in Alaska do you live.


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

Carl Budding said:


> Strain of the previous suspect is BF Blue Cheese.
> 
> I attached a pic of the group. 3 plants, 1 x BF Blue Cheese, 1 x BF Critical Kush, 1 x 710 Andromina


few more pics:


STEAKFINGERS said:


> @Carl Budding
> Where in Alaska do you live.


Couple more pics. I'm in the wet part of AK.


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

Carl Budding said:


> few more pics:
> 
> Couple more pics. I'm in the wet part of AK.


Ha got yea. I'm down in the bushy parts.


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> Ha got yea. I'm down in the bushy parts.


We Alaskans need to stick together.

This does look suspect, though.  I'd hate to seed this batch accidentally.


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

Carl Budding said:


> We Alaskans need to stick together.
> 
> This does look suspect, though.  I'd hate to seed this batch accidentally.


When my lights come on I'll send you a pic of my pistols so you can compare and get a feel but since there different strain there is a little chance that they could differ but I fought it. How long have you been growing


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> When my lights come on I'll send you a pic of my pistols so you can compare and get a feel but since there different strain there is a little chance that they could differ but I fought it. How long have you been growing


This is only my second grow. This is my first run with coco and HPS lights. My first grow was ebb and flow buckets with LED. The results were only so so.


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

Carl Budding said:


> This is only my second grow. This is my first run with coco and HPS lights. My first grow was ebb and flow buckets with LED. The results were only so so.


I can't quiet count all my grows but they get better as time goes on. There is always something new to learn and try out. I'm using hps with soil now. First time was ebb and flow with hps. You will get dense nugs. I like hps a lot. I have a T5 for veg.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Feb 12, 2016)

ok, some basic questions...where did you get the seed? Is it feminized? If it was a clone did you know the grower or see the clone cut from the plant? Has the plant been injured, shocked, or had other issues in the past 2 weeks or so?


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> ok, some basic questions...where did you get the seed? Is it feminized? If it was a clone did you know the grower or see the clone cut from the plant? Has the plant been injured, shocked, or had other issues in the past 2 weeks or so?


Seeds right now we're from a friend and not feminized, he created his own strain Crystal crossed Mozambique, I clones from them very easy, new batch of seeds I ordered from bonza seeds there a good supplier in my opinion and they are feminized. Haven't had any problems with this strain, it's very strong against mold and all that l, as well very hard to kill. I didn't keep up with my last batch had life things happen and they still turned out very well got a lb and a half. Like I keep forgetting to water them, lost a lot of leaves but this new batch I have had no life things happen so there quiet forgiving. When I buy seeds I buy fem and stealth ship for $15. I like bonza bc they take befit cards and it took 10 business days to arrive so far all seeds have germed.


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> ok, some basic questions...where did you get the seed? Is it feminized? If it was a clone did you know the grower or see the clone cut from the plant? Has the plant been injured, shocked, or had other issues in the past 2 weeks or so?


Seed was from a popular online source, all feminized. No shocks at all, temps b/w 65-80, RH 40%-55%, popular(hated) brand of nutes, tupur coco mix. No issues aside from a few yellow leaves. Overall things look really healthy.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Feb 12, 2016)

Carl Budding said:


> Seed was from a popular online source, all feminized. No shocks at all, temps b/w 65-80, RH 40%-55%, popular(hated) brand of nutes, tupur coco mix. No issues aside from a few yellow leaves. Overall things look really healthy.


Well, if you got a hermie it was a fluke. I cannot 100% comment on whether or not it actually is a she-male. I cannot see the plant as you can. So, keep a watchful eye on it, check all nodes daily to see if any other formations are developing. If they are balls, they can pop very quickly and your garden is fucked in the literal sense. A lot of growers will try to pick them off as they appear...too risky for me. Just like a sperm and egg, just takes 1 spore to fuck your gurlz. I grew 2 hermies in one grow, with bag seeds and MG products. But, that was no real surprise under those conditions. You did it the right way.

I do have another question, since you tried hydro with limited success and then went right to a soiless grow. Why not just do a soil grow as Mother Ganja does it? I have grown in soil every time since I popped my first seed (except the above mentioned tragedy), and have had all successful grows with no guess work. Not that your gurlz aren't pretty cause they are


----------



## Carl Budding (Feb 12, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Well, if you got a hermie it was a fluke. I cannot 100% comment on whether or not it actually is a she-male. I cannot see the plant as you can. So, keep a watchful eye on it, check all nodes daily to see if any other formations are developing. If they are balls, they can pop very quickly and your garden is fucked in the literal sense. A lot of growers will try to pick them off as they appear...too risky for me. Just like a sperm and egg, just takes 1 spore to fuck your gurlz. I grew 2 hermies in one grow, with bag seeds and MG products. But, that was no real surprise under those conditions. You did it the right way.
> 
> I do have another question, since you tried hydro with limited success and then went right to a soiless grow. Why not just do a soil grow as Mother Ganja does it? I have grown in soil every time since I popped my first seed (except the above mentioned tragedy), and have had all successful grows with no guess work. Not that your gurlz aren't pretty cause they are


I'll keep an eye on things, and when I take them out next, I'll also try to get a few more pics. 

I guess I never really considered soil. My first run with clay pellets had so so results, but I don't think it was the fault of the grow substrate. For what it's worth, I really like the coco mix i'm using.


----------



## Tu sheng peng (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey guys noob here , I'm wondering if I jumped the gun on one of my girls she was showing little balls but no pistils so I chopped it down.But thing is it was a feminized seed, Any info is appreciated thanks.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Feb 12, 2016)

Tu sheng peng said:


> Hey guys noob here , I'm wondering if I jumped the gun on one of my girls she was showing little balls but no pistils so I chopped it down.But thing is it was a feminized seed, Any info is appreciated thanks.
> View attachment 3607202 View attachment 3607202


You did right, that is absolutely a male.


----------



## Tu sheng peng (Feb 13, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> You did right, that is absolutely a male.


Any idea on how she went male on me if she was from a feminized seed?


----------



## nyceone (Feb 13, 2016)

Tu sheng peng said:


> Any idea on how she went male on me if she was from a feminized seed?


Contact your supplier


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Feb 13, 2016)

Tu sheng peng said:


> Any idea on how she went male on me if she was from a feminized seed?


Consider the questions I proposed in the previous post.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Feb 13, 2016)

nyceone said:


> Contact your supplier


Likely will not do any good. Most (if not all) seedbanks have a disclaimer that seeds are souvenirs only. They will only replace crushed or undelivered seeds. They will offer no assistance for seeds that are being or have been cultivated. 

To the OP...sorry for your loss!

Good Luck and Great Growing


----------



## nyceone (Feb 13, 2016)

OK didn't know that


----------



## Tu sheng peng (Feb 13, 2016)

T


$bkbbudz$ said:


> Likely will not do any good. Most (if not all) seedbanks have a disclaimer that seeds are souvenirs only. They will only replace crushed or undelivered seeds. They will offer no assistance for seeds that are being or have been cultivated.
> 
> To the OP...sorry for your loss!
> 
> Good Luck and Great Growing


thanks for the responses guys, it was a gift so I'm not sweating it but I feel a lot better knowing that it was a male .


----------



## Tu sheng peng (Feb 14, 2016)

So here's my other girl , do these calyx look normal for this stage she's in week 4 or do these look like possible seeds?


----------



## nyceone (Feb 14, 2016)

Tu sheng peng said:


> So here's my other girl , do these calyx look normal for this stage she's in week 4 or do these look like possible seeds?
> View attachment 3608021 View attachment 3608022 View attachment 3608023


Those r gonna be seeds


----------



## nyceone (Feb 14, 2016)

Tu sheng peng said:


> So here's my other girl , do these calyx look normal for this stage she's in week 4 or do these look like possible seeds?
> View attachment 3608021 View attachment 3608022 View attachment 3608023


It can still turn out to be some good stuff but u gonna get some seed


----------



## Tu sheng peng (Feb 14, 2016)

nyceone said:


> It can still turn out to be some good stuff but u gonna get some seed


Do you know at what point male plants pollinate because I checked that male plant and it didn't seem like it was releasing pollen when I cut it .


----------



## nyceone (Feb 14, 2016)

Tu sheng peng said:


> Do you know at what point male plants pollinate because I checked that male plant and it didn't seem like it was releasing pollen when I cut it .


I think it goes through the same process as if it was a female it have to go into flower


----------



## Tu sheng peng (Feb 14, 2016)

nyceone said:


> I think it goes through the same process as if it was a female it have to go into flower


If your right man my whole crop might just be ruined dang


----------



## Bidster28 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello everyone! New grower! Ive been doing massive amounts of research of how to grow and have now made the leap ordered everything I need. I have a small room connected to my basement ill be growing in. I will be growing in a 60x60x84 grow tent. I plan on growing only 5 at a time because of laws in my area plus I want some room to be able to move around as I am a big dude. I will be using a 600w hps light and ballast system with a 400cfm filter fan combo. The room the tent is in temperature stays at about 60F and I will be opening a window for fresh air in the room. It is winter where I am and outside temps can get into the teens so with the 600w hps light in grow tent I shouldn't have a problem with too much heat in I have a small heater I can use if its not hot enough. I am using Fox Farm Ocean Forrest Soil and Tiger Bloom nutes when my babies go into flowering (ill be growing 5 Amnesia Haze Autos). I only plan on using nutes after the first 30 days because ive been reading everywhere that there is enough Nutes in the soil to last that long and any extra is too much. The soil ph level will be just right I will have my water at right ph level. I have a good understanding of when to water. Im hoping to get at least 2oz a plant. Is this a crazy expectation? If there is anyone who can give some advice after reading what my set up will be and all will be very much appreciated. I also plan on planting 5 OG kush Outdoors and will be using the same soil in a 4 gallon pot. That wont be until may so I have more time for preparation for that.


----------



## nyceone (Feb 14, 2016)

Tu sheng peng said:


> If your right man my whole crop might just be ruined dang


No its not ruined it will just have seeds.I got some pk from my boy couple months ago and I got some seeds from it. I set 1 and I came out a female gonna put her to flower in about 2 weeks she's about 56 days now


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Feb 14, 2016)

Those would be seeds my friend...a male can produce and release pollen very early in flowering and/or late in veg. The other plant fucked her good. Yes you can grow it out and it will yield smokable product. Before you grow again, get feminized seeds and CLEAN your grow area.


----------



## CheesyBalls24 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cheesyballs24 reporting for duty. Howdy all.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 15, 2016)

From my experience growing outside even fem. seeds can hemorphidite if growing conditions stress the plant. Am not sure if same problem can occur indoors.


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I'm the Top Shelf Grower and I'm new to the forum but very at home in the grow room.
Launching my Youtube channel this afternoon around 4.20pm. Make sure to like and subscribe.
I am currently on tour in Spain in 2016 and here's some cool pics of the fantastic females that will be starring in my Youtube vids.


----------



## Tu sheng peng (Feb 15, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Those would be seeds my friend...a male can produce and release pollen very early in flowering and/or late in veg. The other plant fucked her good. Yes you can grow it out and it will yield smokable product. Before you grow again, get feminized seeds and CLEAN your grow area.


Thanks man , so one more question the seeds that will come from these plants will they be any good ?


----------



## Tu sheng peng (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks man valuable lesson learned


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey every one iam new here and cant spell for shit so please look over my bad spelling.I been reading on here for 3 years now and know there is some great people on here that post so a big hellow to every one from ky.


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> Hey every one iam new here and cant spell for shit so please look over my bad spelling.I been reading on here for 3 years now and know there is some great people on here that post so a big hellow to every one from ky.


welcome


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

thank you sunni.dont let them give you are hard time but if you wount to smack I propley would love that deer so no worie here.from all the post i have read about you your a great gail to hang with.ky. ps and thank you 4 the welcom


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Feb 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> Hey every one iam new here and cant spell for shit so please look over my bad spelling.I been reading on here for 3 years now and know there is some great people on here that post so a big hellow to every one from ky.


Welcome Aboard! Glad to read that you have been researching and learning. maybe you can offer some newbie growers some inspiration!


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

I have been growing outdoors for 40 pluse years so I am not new to growing.there is a good book out called CORNBREAD MAFIA THAT YOU CAN READ TO LEARN SOME HISTOREY ABOUT KY. GROWERS NOT ALL WAS COUGHT.BUT I GOT SENT TO THE PEN ONE TIME FOR GROWING.BUT I STILL HAVE LOTS TO LEARN AND NEED GOOD SEEDS THE FEDS GOT MY LAST BUT NOT ALL SEEDS THERE IS GREAT WEED IN KY. BUT I STAY AWAY FROM KY, GROWERS NOW TO KEEP A LOW PROFILE.


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

IT IS 99 PERCENT GENITS.i am having trouble finding good seed for a cash crop that has a good high and that finish fast like late sep, early ouctober.


----------



## breakdancer0003 (Feb 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> IT IS 99 PERCENT GENITS.i am having trouble finding good seed for a cash crop that has a good high and that finish fast like late sep, early ouctober.


If you can get your hands on a good pheno of Blue god that would fit what you're looking for. It was the fastest indoor finisher i have ever grown. 45 days flat


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

I have been growing for 40 pluse years.all I need now is some good seeds.good seeds are hard to find for a broke man,yes I went to prison one time for a very large cash crop.read the book cornbread mafia it will give you an insite of ky, growers and how tight liped there are for we do not like rats.i had the money for some great seeds and the man in cal, riped off my last cash to buy with.just madey I will meet a good person here that mite help out a old timer.i love people that has put there life as me on the line for the hearb that GOD gave us all to use and grow.i need to go some to make oil from for the oil saved my life with cancer and for rite now iam cancer free.


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

breakdanceroo............I can onley grow from seeds but I wish I could afford to buy fem, seeds for this year till I get more cash to buy with.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 15, 2016)

If u are growing out of doors I would suggest reg. seeds instead of fems. just because from my experiments with fem. seeds outdoors it seemed to be that they could not handle the stress of outdoor environment and would hemorphidite at a high rate


----------



## tkaizen (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am a noob. 
I am a keen gardener always looking for a challenge and my next order of business is to grow some quality cannabis. Let's see if I can. My previous challenge for myself was to grow strawberries in a hot and dry town of India. I succeeded if you discount the small size  
There's a lot of wild cannabis growing around in the place I am currently in. Pathways and roadways are lined with cannabis plants. During monsoon, these plants get a brilliant green hue and grow at a rapid pace. 
Until recently I thought these are just weeds. Now I know that these are THE Weed


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 16, 2016)

nyceone said:


> Because that's wat my pocket can get now


Cool, completely understand that. Been there and done that, like said in my last statement the cfls really do great.


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Everyone what ya smoking Tonight?
I am smoking some lovely Amnesia Haze and got a little bit of White Widow for a nightcap before bed


----------



## tkaizen (Feb 16, 2016)

@Topshelfgrower Lucky you!


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey tkaizen your new too. I see your new too and planning on growing.
If you can use the sun for your light the earth as your pot and you have a private area to plant then soon you will have the same. I wish you luck with your grow


----------



## tkaizen (Feb 16, 2016)

@Topshelfgrower May your words come true  Thank you for the wishes!


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 16, 2016)

Last season I grew several A.H. very good smoke and grew well outside except for a little bud rot on a couple of plants but considering it didn't quit raining all summer they did well


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 16, 2016)

Topshelfgrower said:


> Hey Everyone what ya smoking Tonight?
> I am smoking some lovely Amnesia Haze and got a little bit of White Widow for a nightcap before bedView attachment 3609539 View attachment 3609540 View attachment 3609541 View attachment 3609542 View attachment 3609543 View attachment 3609544


Looks good. Sure beats this mexicano schwag I'm toking on for sure! Lol


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Last season I grew several A.H. very good smoke and grew well outside except for a little bud rot on a couple of plants but considering it didn't quit raining all summer they did well


Cool the batch I got was grown indoors and it had a lovely uplifting clear high, not devastating has got me pretty baked.
Also I love the smell so funky and pungent, plus the taste was kinda sweet. I reckon I will grow fond of this bud.


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Looks good. Sure beats this mexicano schwag I'm toking on for sure! Lol


Cheers I got to recommend this haze, very tasty indeed.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 16, 2016)

Topshelfgrower said:


> Cheers I got to recommend this haze, very tasty indeed.


Hell yeah man, I absolutely love me sum haze strains..


----------



## Bidster28 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Hell yeah man, I absolutely love me sum haze strains..


I'm going to he starting some amnesia haze autos soon. Getting excited!


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Bidster28 said:


> I'm going to he starting some amnesia haze autos soon. Getting excited!


Hazes are prob my fave too. I did a really cool auto sativa called "Ogre", easy to grow and medium potency and some absolute Fire NL#5Haze mist too.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 16, 2016)

Bidster28 said:


> I'm going to he starting some amnesia haze autos soon. Getting excited!


I hear that! Yeah meto bro.. I would go ahead and start me a few however I'm trying to wait on this new order to get here being I found a lot of strains I've been searching for at the bank that I couldn't locate at the other ones. I plan on starting Sour Secret, Grape Stomper, Amnesia Lemon Haze, also Honey Banana. Plus I will be working on a few of my own strains trying to perfect them, one being a cross I made a few years ago Dr.Grinspoon x Doggies Nuts (G-13 haze) can't wait to get that one going! Shit I still have to build me a closet!!! Lol hope to see and talk to you guys when I get it up and rolling. I will be making my own thread when I get it going.


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I hear that! Yeah meto bro.. I would go ahead and start me a few however I'm trying to wait on this new order to get here being I found a lot of strains I've been searching for at the bank that I couldn't locate at the other ones. I plan on starting Sour Secret, Grape Stomper, Amnesia Lemon Haze, also Honey Banana. Plus I will be working on a few of my own strains trying to perfect them, one being a cross I made a few years ago Dr.Grinspoon x Doggies Nuts (G-13 haze) can't wait to get that one going! Shit I still have to build me a closet!!! Lol hope to see and talk to you guys when I get it up and rolling. I will be making my own thread when I get it going.


Like the sound of that G-13 haze, put up a grow journal when you get those going.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 16, 2016)

Topshelfgrower said:


> Cool the batch I got was grown indoors and it had a lovely uplifting clear high, not devastating has got me pretty baked.
> Also I love the smell so funky and pungent, plus the taste was kinda sweet. I reckon I will grow fond of this bud.


There were two distinct phenotypes in that variety,but most
Buds looked exactly the same as the buds you grew. Mine were not very dense I assume from being outside. Do indoor variety tighten up nicely?


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Kasuti,
Well the Haze and the widow were both grown by different local growers. Both seem to have skills.
I believe both were grown under hps lighting and I agree the nugs are nice and tight. Generally indoor stuff is tighter but some sativas can be less compact. Really enjoying both the haze and the widow. I like the haze for during the day and the Widow at night.


----------



## Rudysoria88 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello everyone my name is Rudy I'm new to all this. I did however want to get into making edibles. I'm just not sure how. I see some people use trim to make canna butter and others use actual bud. But using actual bud seems really expensive. Any pointers out there would be much appreciated


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 16, 2016)

Topshelfgrower said:


> Like the sound of that G-13 haze, put up a grow journal when you get those going.


Yeah the G13 is suppose to be the cream da la cream strain. Supposedly breed by the gov, and have record high thc%. I have to say its hands down an awesome strain for pain, I've only ran into a handful that truly help, and this one does.

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/doggies-nuts-g13-1-seeds-1493. There she is


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 16, 2016)

I've used both making my butter. Then I simply use the butter to make my cookies,brownies, etc. I've ran into a wide variety of really helpful videos on YouTube back in the day that helped a ass load in making the butter.. Just make sure you get your temps right, not to high


Rudysoria88 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Rudy I'm new to all this. I did however want to get into making edibles. I'm just not sure how. I see some people use trim to make canna butter and others use actual bud. But using actual bud seems really expensive. Any pointers out there would be much appreciated


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Rudysoria88 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Rudy I'm new to all this. I did however want to get into making edibles. I'm just not sure how. I see some people use trim to make canna butter and others use actual bud. But using actual bud seems really expensive. Any pointers out there would be much appreciated


Hey Rudy I'm a newbie too. I'm sure we are going to pick up all kinds of cool tips here.


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

Rudysoria88 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Rudy I'm new to all this. I did however want to get into making edibles. I'm just not sure how. I see some people use trim to make canna butter and others use actual bud. But using actual bud seems really expensive. Any pointers out there would be much appreciated


we have an entire section dedicated to cooking with cannabis
plenty of threads on how to do it with pictures go here : https://www.rollitup.org/f/cooking-with-cannabis.56/


----------



## Rudysoria88 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I've used both making my butter. Then I simply use the butter to make my cookies,brownies, etc. I've ran into a wide variety of really helpful videos on YouTube back in the day that helped a ass load in making the butter.. Just make sure you get your temps right, not to high


Thank you so many ch everyone is so kind.


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Rudysoria88 said:


> Thank you so many ch everyone is so kind.


Double Decadence White Widow joints and a chocolate Berliner


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 17, 2016)

Rudysoria88 said:


> Thank you so many ch everyone is so kind.


No problem bro.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey Everybody!

I guess I should have started here, but I am an aero grower so I went directly to the hydro section when I started posting here a few months back. Anyway, I am super stoked on RUI and appreciate all the active members and their contributions. I am going to try to help out as much as I can, so if anybody needs help with aero of any type, I may be able to help cause I have run most types of aero and hydro set ups at one point or another. Here are some pics from my harvest last weekend just for fun.


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 17, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I guess I should have started here, but I am an aero grower so I went directly to the hydro section when I started posting here a few months back. Anyway, I am super stoked on RUI and appreciate all the active members and their contributions. I am going to try to help out as much as I can, so if anybody needs help with aero of any type, I may be able to help cause I have run most types of aero and hydro set ups at one point or another. Here are some pics from my harvest last weekend just for fun.View attachment 3610577 View attachment 3610578 View attachment 3610579


Looks tasty what strain is that?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

Topshelfgrower said:


> Looks tasty what strain is that?


That's Blackberry OG on in the bottom 2 photos and Trinity Kush in the top photo. The Blackberry OG smells and tastes exactly like balckberries. Everybody that's smelled, seen, or smoked it has been blown away. Too bad its such a low producer... As for the Trin, its my absolute favorite Indica heavy strain around. Ive been all about it for decades... This batch turned out great and I narrowed it down to my favorite phenotype finally. 

How goes your grow?


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> That's Blackberry OG on in the bottom 2 photos and Trinity Kush in the top photo. The Blackberry OG smells and tastes exactly like balckberries. Everybody that's smelled, seen, or smoked it has been blown away. Too bad its such a low producer... As for the Trin, its my absolute favorite Indica heavy strain around. Ive been all about it for decades... This batch turned out great and I narrowed it down to my favorite phenotype finally.
> 
> How goes your grow?


Those are some frosty ladies nice work. I'm just about to begin sampling some of the Buds in my sativa scrog
starting with the Ogre Auto sativa.


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice! Man I love me some sativa in the morning. lol.

My Blackberry is 80% sativa and I love that the high has no sealing...get as high as you want. So at night I smoke a little trin (heavy indica) till I hit the sealing, then I hit the sativas the rest of the night till I pass the fuck out. lol


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 18, 2016)

AKGrowAreo said:


> Nice! Man I love me some sativa in the morning. lol.
> 
> My Blackberry is 80% sativa and I love that the high has no sealing...get as high as you want. So at night I smoke a little trin (heavy indica) till I hit the sealing, then I hit the sativas the rest of the night till I pass the fuck out. lol


I like sativa by day and indica in the evening. Right now it's about time to fire up some white widow and maybe a movie.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks good bro. So what was your total yield wet? Sorry if you've already answered that ? What nutrients did you use on the run? I've thought about areo growing before, even purchased one of those tote hydro systems and ran a few times in it. I just thought it was way to much with all the pH adjusting also not to mention the nutrients i would use super quick. I ran a side by side hydro vs soil/ organic and was averging just a tad more weight with the dro, compared to the soil grows, the difference wasn't worth the cost of the nutes,lighting, etc for me. Nice run though bro.. 


AKGrowAreo said:


> That's Blackberry OG on in the bottom 2 photos and Trinity Kush in the top photo. The Blackberry OG smells and tastes exactly like balckberries. Everybody that's smelled, seen, or smoked it has been blown away. Too bad its such a low producer... As for the Trin, its my absolute favorite Indica heavy strain around. Ive been all about it for decades... This batch turned out great and I narrowed it down to my favorite phenotype finally.
> 
> How goes your grow?


----------



## AKGrowAreo (Feb 19, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Looks good bro. So what was your total yield wet? Sorry if you've already answered that ? What nutrients did you use on the run? I've thought about areo growing before, even purchased one of those tote hydro systems and ran a few times in it. I just thought it was way to much with all the pH adjusting also not to mention the nutrients i would use super quick. I ran a side by side hydro vs soil/ organic and was averging just a tad more weight with the dro, compared to the soil grows, the difference wasn't worth the cost of the nutes,lighting, etc for me. Nice run though bro..


Thanks man! 

I was too busy at the time to get my wet weight, but I wish I had.

I mix up my nutes in a gallon jug and then add a little at a time until I have reached my desired ppm in my reservoir. I have a meter to measure the ppm. I run my nutes close to the 1000 ppm mark. 

I run the Botanicare line of nutes. 750ml PBPG, 250ml CalMag, and 200ml Humic Acid (LK). Before I start adding my base nute solution as mentioned above I add 2 ml per gallon of Hydroguard which will help keep your roots extra healthy and I add 2ml per gallon of Silica Blast which helps keep my stems super strong and healthy. After that I start adding my nute solution a little at a time until I get to around 1000 ppm. I have never had any signs of underfeeding with any of my strains at 1000ppm. 

When it comes time to flower I add 250 ml of sweet to the recipe above and replace the PBPG with PBPB (bloom). I also increase the Silica Blast to 4 ml per gallon. I am sure there are better formulas though, eg the @superstoner1 formula that many many have had great success with, jut a little too complex for me personally.

Hydro/aero can be complex, but only if you make it that way. I just like having being able to control the environment and I cant do that very well in soil. I do miss soil sometimes though!


----------



## JB702 (Feb 20, 2016)

Just wanted to say hi to everybody on here. After silently stalking this site for so long I'm excited to join the fam. Thank you ahead of time for all the help and all around good times lol


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 20, 2016)

JB702 said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everybody on here. After silently stalking this site for so long I'm excited to join the fam. Thank you ahead of time for all the help and all around good times lol


Welcome I am a forum newbie too


----------



## Gaston676 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello! I am Gastón from Argentina, im just starting growing...bought a kraken auto a couple of weeks ago, germinated well, planted...and then problems started, i will be posting about it in the apropiate section of the forum, but first wanted to say hi!


----------



## Doug80 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok guys and girls I have started a new thread " Personal paranoia experiences" come visit it and spill the beans it will be fun I hope a place to relax chat and laugh or go OH NO for someone so come and share I know we all got a story lol good day to all!


----------



## Doug80 (Feb 21, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/personal-paranoia-experiences.900161/ 
Calling upon all please help out take the poll post short story enjoy other stories trying to get it going please share with all and help me get it off the ground thanks and to all a great night
https://www.rollitup.org/t/personal-paranoia-experiences.900161/


----------



## Chris_tap87 (Feb 22, 2016)

This is my first grow and bought some clones 4 weeks ago(blue dream, super og, girls out cookies, gorilla glue 4) and I was told the clones were a month old so there 2months in    . Idk but to me my plants look small I Made a few rookie mistakes... I over watered for the first week and didn't have the right nutrients.. I fixed the problems bought all fox farms line and the plants so far love it. Also heat has been an issue I live in southern Cali and it's been hot lately my tent kept going up to 95F. I ended up having to put an AC unit in the tent but not sure if that good for the plants for it to be in there with them. I just want to get any advise anyone might have than can help me make this a good 1st grow 

This is what I have in my set up 
Two 400 watt HID lights 
6" vent fan to exhaust heat from lights 
4" vortex with carbon filter 
For the soil I'm using happy frog and I added extra per light 
Tent size 3.5X6x5.5


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2016)

Chris_tap87 said:


> This is my first grow and bought some clones 4 weeks ago(blue dream, super og, girls out cookies, gorilla glue 4) and I was told the clones were a month old so there 2months inView attachment 3614078 View attachment 3614079 View attachment 3614080 View attachment 3614084 . Idk but to me my plants look small I Made a few rookie mistakes... I over watered for the first week and didn't have the right nutrients.. I fixed the problems bought all fox farms line and the plants so far love it. Also heat has been an issue I live in southern Cali and it's been hot lately my tent kept going up to 95F. I ended up having to put an AC unit in the tent but not sure if that good for the plants for it to be in there with them. I just want to get any advise anyone might have than can help me make this a good 1st grow
> 
> This is what I have in my set up
> Two 400 watt HID lights
> ...


always best to make your own thread. people don tkeep up to date on this one 
its not meant to be a thread where people get answers just meant to be a hello welcome to the forum kinda deal


----------



## Chris_tap87 (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## SLC_BUDS (Feb 23, 2016)

Long time lurker. First time joining. Grew outdoors for years but now have to grow inside (legally finally though!!) so figured I'd join up, start a journal and post any questions that may pop up along the way.

Thanks for having me


----------



## Serion (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I'm a newbie when it comes to growing. I'm 18 years old and have been smoking bud since i was 13. Looking to start an outdoor grow here in my town in Georgia.
Looking forward to sharing my experiences and progress along the way. Hoping one day to make it out to Cali and work on a farm!

Thanks,
Serion


----------



## jessluvstosmoke (Feb 23, 2016)

how do u like stuff? I got no like button?


----------



## Pnut3070 (Feb 23, 2016)

m420 said:


> Hey peoples, good to read about so many new growers. Weeds should be free. I'm reatively new to this indoor stuff myself. Though I've had lots of outdoor experience before. But I do have some questions. I have some clones right now in my closet under a 125watt full spectrum compact fluoro. The are all about two weeks old and 8'' tall. When I got them they were very dark geen and they had waxy looking leaves. Now they are a little lighter and the newest top growths are flatter and not waxy. What does that mean?


Means your growing it right the leafs shouldn't look waxy


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 23, 2016)

jessluvstosmoke said:


> how do u like stuff? I got no like button?


Give it some time.  not sure on exacts I could be wrong but I believe you'll have um after a day, or a certain # of posts.


----------



## Herbie J (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello everyone. I've read quite a bit on here and am glad to finally join. Thanks in advance from this newbie lol


----------



## TheSpot Medical (Feb 26, 2016)

Newb here. Not in the cannabis industry. Finally joining a forum to see what its like. If you want to see pics of the highest quality flower and concentrates/extracts


----------



## Sandiegogrow (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey done a lot of learning from you guys stoked to finally join! On my second try first one was eh filled with a lot of mistakes. Happy to get round two on the road, here's a couple pictures! Want to do a grow journal or thread where I can post daily photos but not sure how to do it any suggestions will help
Thanks!!


----------



## Weed N00b (Feb 29, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello! I moved to Colorado last year and started a humorous grow with the roomies...3 plants in 3 gallon pots under nothing but a T5 the whole time. We used no noted until flower and didn't PH balance at all. These plants yielded 7grams a piece xD 

I was determined never to see a harvest this lame again. 

I purchased some HPS lights, a fan, and a PH meter. I also picked up some FF Big Bloom for veg.

I'm going good into veg now and will probably making a journal here pretty soon. I would love any advice y'all may have!

So glad to be a part of this community!


----------



## sunni (Feb 29, 2016)

Sandiegogrow said:


> Hey done a lot of learning from you guys stoked to finally join! On my second try first one was eh filled with a lot of mistakes. Happy to get round two on the road, here's a couple pictures! Want to do a grow journal or thread where I can post daily photos but not sure how to do it any suggestions will help
> Thanks!!


please read this thread here https://www.rollitup.org/t/basic-riu-site-functions-faq.890488/
in fact all new members should read that link i just posted. its everything you need to know about rollitup


----------



## Sandiegogrow (Feb 29, 2016)

sunni said:


> please read this thread here https://www.rollitup.org/t/basic-riu-site-functions-faq.890488/
> in fact all new members should read that link i just posted. its everything you need to know about rollitup


Thanks man!


----------



## mitzaptm (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello.I am a new user and a newbie grower.I just started my first grow 2,5 months ago and i think i have a BIG problem
My plant it s very taller and i dont have enough space to grow it becasue i have a small setup with 2 CFL lights
I want to know if my plant it s growing well and if its a male or female, i l post some picture here if it s ok.Thank you in advance


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 1, 2016)

mitzaptm said:


> Hello.I am a new user and a newbie grower.I just started my first grow 2,5 months ago and i think i have a BIG problem
> My plant it s very taller and i dont have enough space to grow it becasue i have a small setup with 2 CFL lights
> I want to know if my plant it s growing well and if its a male or female, i l post some picture here if it s ok.Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3620521 View attachment 3620522 View attachment 3620521 View attachment 3620522 View attachment 3620523 View attachment 3620524 View attachment 3620525 View attachment 3620526


Welcome to RIU


Your plant is stretching because of lack of light. You need to get more cfls on them. At least 100 true watts per plant. The good news is, it's a girl! 

You should have your lights as close to the plant as possible(1-2 inches away for cfl) and if you haven't flip yet I would do it asap. Flip= flowering(12/12)


----------



## mitzaptm (Mar 1, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Welcome to RIU
> 
> 
> Your plant is stretching because of lack of light. You need to get more cfls on them. At least 100 true watts per plant. The good news is, it's a girl!
> ...


It s 12/12 for 15 days.The problem it s that i have 2 more plants in thesame place (these plants are younger 2-3 weeks) so every night i must put my bigger plant near my bed (because it s dark) so the other plants have light untill morning (18-6)

If my plant has 2.5 months and it s 12/12 for almost 15 days , how long i must wait to collect buds?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 1, 2016)

mitzaptm said:


> It s 12/12 for 15 days.The problem it s that i have 2 more plants in thesame place (these plants are younger 2-3 weeks) so every night i must put my bigger plant near my bed (because it s dark) so the other plants have light untill morning (18-6)
> 
> If my plant has 2.5 months and it s 12/12 for almost 15 days , how long i must wait to collect buds?


Normal flowering time is about 8-10 weeks from 12/12. You will notice the white hairs turning brown/orange. When almost all of the hairs turn color is when to harvest. Do you have a microscope or a jewelers loupe? These are the best way to tell when your plant is ready to harvest.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000P8AUMU/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1456840577&sr=8-7&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=60x+magnifier&dpPl=1&dpID=31OiF5346FL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Goddess Smokahontas (Mar 1, 2016)

Peace and blessings Rollitup crew. I'm new.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 1, 2016)

Goddess Smokahontas said:


> Peace and blessings Rollitup crew. I'm new.


Welcome. Stick to the grow threads, there are crazy people in a lot of other threads!


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Mar 1, 2016)

Goddess Smokahontas said:


> Peace and blessings Rollitup crew. I'm new.


Welcome!


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Mar 1, 2016)

mitzaptm said:


> Hello.I am a new user and a newbie grower.I just started my first grow 2,5 months ago and i think i have a BIG problem
> My plant it s very taller and i dont have enough space to grow it becasue i have a small setup with 2 CFL lights
> I want to know if my plant it s growing well and if its a male or female, i l post some picture here if it s ok.Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3620521 View attachment 3620522 View attachment 3620521 View attachment 3620522 View attachment 3620523 View attachment 3620524 View attachment 3620525 View attachment 3620526


Gotta say...you are doing very well for a newbie with 2 cfls. SHE (yes it is a girl ) is very nice looking. The stretch in your case was probably do to light proximity. With cfls you can keep the light VERY close indeed. The good news is she is likely done growing taller at this point.

Next time try more and closer light. You have done very well and if you do some more reading and researching (and $$$ spending LOL!) you will be an awesome grower.

Good Luck and Great Growz


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi everyone. New to the forums, been growing almost a year with some good harvests, have learned a great deal and even went back to college, majoring in Botany, because of how much growing this plant has made me love plants. 

Can't wait for this summer, will be doing outdoor grows of a Ducksfoot hybrid and a bunch of veggies too. Best hobby ever!

I'm here to learn and help where I can. I've made every mistake in the book and learned from each, and am ready to help others d9 it right the first time. Those first couple grows are rough, but man does it get easier.


----------



## Mateuszpl (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have been reading and learning off this forum since the start of my grow. Just decided to become a member to possibly get more specific advice and possibly provide some helpful information. For a start, i am a MMMP Holder and growing 10 plants at the moment. I am at week 10 ( 2 weeks into flower.) I wanted to post a new journal with some pictures to get some feedback. But im basically not permitted to do anything yet.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Mar 3, 2016)

Mateuszpl said:


> Hello everyone, I have been reading and learning off this forum since the start of my grow. Just decided to become a member to possibly get more specific advice and possibly provide some helpful information. For a start, i am a MMMP Holder and growing 10 plants at the moment. I am at week 10 ( 2 weeks into flower.) I wanted to post a new journal with some pictures to get some feedback. But im basically not permitted to do anything yet.


Looking good bro.. keep it up..


----------



## 420Primo (Mar 3, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-20-seedlings-cfl-36x20x62-closet-tent-journal.901477/



Hello all! First time, come get a good laugh! Best of luck to you all. 

Thank you for the active users with wonderful journals and guides and LOADS of information. You are appreciated and most of you very gifted! Thanks!


----------



## Mateuszpl (Mar 3, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Looking good bro.. keep it up..


Thanks! I have been fortunate to not encounter many issues along the way. My bubba has an issue with some leaves, will be posting soon when i can get around to it.


----------



## Dreaming in Green (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone. Looking to learn as much as possible about growing in Coco and DWC. 
Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2016)

Dreaming in Green said:


> Hello Everyone. Looking to learn as much as possible about growing in Coco and DWC.
> Any advice is greatly appreciated.


welcome youll want to read here 
https://www.rollitup.org/f/dwc-bubbleponics.92/
https://www.rollitup.org/f/hydroponics-aeroponics.50/


----------



## Bear23 (Mar 3, 2016)

Is there anybody that can give me advice on growing in Coco or just growing in general?


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Mar 3, 2016)

Bear23 said:


> Is there anybody that can give me advice on growing in Coco or just growing in general?


Soil is easy to start use HID I recommend


----------



## Dreaming in Green (Mar 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> welcome youll want to read here
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/dwc-bubbleponics.92/
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/hydroponics-aeroponics.50/


Thank you very much.


----------



## michael275 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey guy's. Im new here and new at the whole growing thing and I've had this plant for awhile now,it's quite small for unknown reasons but it's starting to bud. Im curious as to what you guy's think of it so far. It's been about a month or more i think. Haven't paid to much attention to how long I've had it so far. The top had broke off some time ago cause o dropped something on it but it still seems fine the plant is an auto flowering feminized early miss


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Mar 4, 2016)

michael275 said:


> Hey guy's. Im new here and new at the whole growing thing and I've had this plant for awhile now,it's quite small for unknown reasons but it's starting to bud. Im curious as to what you guy's think of it so far. It's been about a month or more i think. Haven't paid to much attention to how long I've had it so far. The top had broke off some time ago cause o dropped something on it but it still seems fine the plant is an auto flowering feminized early miss


Sad face man. Usually you don't wana too autos bc they already grow small. It can hurt your yield. But it looks nice and frosty. Hope it turns out good


----------



## michael275 (Mar 4, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> Sad face man. Usually you don't wana too autos bc they already grow small. It can hurt your yield. But it looks nice and frosty. Hope it turns out good


Thanks,i appreciate the reply i hope it turns out good aswell i have other seeds that I've had given to me from a friend that im going to try out too,but this one's the first. Was just looking for opinions on how she looks so far


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Mar 4, 2016)

michael275 said:


> Thanks,i appreciate the reply i hope it turns out good aswell i have other seeds that I've had given to me from a friend that im going to try out too,but this one's the first. Was just looking for opinions on how she looks so far


What lights are you using and how far along is she, what's the strain


----------



## Ipuffsince13 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Vet's and newbies been consuming mj for many years done some experimenting (hobby) grows 1-2 plants threw the years none successful, quality wise. Guest its do 2 high temp outdoors where I live and had hell of a time doing it. I'm trying to take it seriously now, seems it's not as much fun do to invironment hassles but really need my meds and economy is bad so I've recently seedlings going they about 3 days 3-4 inches high in seed soil when is best time to let soil dry a bit for root stretching. My main worry is best choice for keeping room temp in a state that is mostly over 80- 90o all year for my future plants in process I have about 8'x 10' room will be using closet for veg. And can keep room open with plants placement en a area 
Of my 1000w hps range can leave room as is for more air flow or close my plant area have acces for ac and Window for best use any ideas are good by the way been reading on mj forums for years and its first time I'd here to post something is it passable I can be tracked cause of a post or users info?


----------



## Ipuffsince13 (Mar 5, 2016)

delta9thc said:


> I haven't fed the clone any nutrients yet. Cloning solutions are pretty difficult to find over on this side of the world. Any advice?


Hi there Im no expert but have read around that dipping a fresh cut clone in aloe gel just like with clone powder or gel helps clones root (no double dipping) look it up and much luck


----------



## Ipuffsince13 (Mar 5, 2016)

Ipuffsince13 said:


> Hi there Im no expert but have read around that dipping a fresh cut clone in aloe gel just like with clone powder or gel helps clones root (no double dipping) look it up and much luck


 i think I just reply to a very old post funny o well


----------



## michael275 (Mar 5, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> What lights are you using and how far along is she, what's the strain


I have a couple 42w cfls right now cause it's just the one and it's about a month old it's "early miss"


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Mar 5, 2016)

michael275 said:


> I have a couple 42w cfls right now cause it's just the one and it's about a month old it's "early miss"


You wana give that baby as much light as possible for autos hell I would even do 20/4 to get as much product as possible from it


----------



## michael275 (Mar 5, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> You wana give that baby as much light as possible for autos hell I would even do 20/4 to get as much product as possible from it


Yeah i haven't even changed the light cycle I've had it 24/0 since I've had it because I've done quite a bit of reading online and i heard i don't have to do any light change because it's an auto plus I've ordered some splitters online for the light sockets that should be in withen the upcoming week so I'll have more room for lights my only problem at the moment is not having enough money for a good set up. After this and the other seeds i have germinating are all done im going to invest in a nice tent setup,probably hydro but im still not 100 percent sure


----------



## michael275 (Mar 5, 2016)

If i were to drop it down to 20/4 do you think it would help it at all or should i just leave it how i got it right now. Cause it is an auto after all. Once again i appreciate all the replys and the advice


----------



## flowersforfree (Mar 6, 2016)

hi I'm freeflowers
I really like all the posting
I'm just learning the inside job
hope to learn and help from all to all
peace nice to meet yall

Plus I have started a grow discussion
some really old super skunk seeds
lets see how they do


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Mar 6, 2016)

michael275 said:


> If i were to drop it down to 20/4 do you think it would help it at all or should i just leave it how i got it right now. Cause it is an auto after all. Once again i appreciate all the replys and the advice


You can keep it at 24/0 I just like giving a little bit of dark to rest my system and let her have a small nap but you can leave it on 24 and get a few more grams no problem.
I just don't like my HID running 24/7


----------



## My-island-home-grown (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey folks, grown the lazy way just water and sun for a few years and now interested in bumping it up a level now medical use has been legalised here in Australia, going indoors as winter has almost hit!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 6, 2016)

New member just been bumped up to member wanted to say hello and show love growing for a few years now still reading up to learn new techniques and advance in the cannabis culture!


----------



## michael275 (Mar 7, 2016)

STEAKFINGERS said:


> You can keep it at 24/0 I just like giving a little bit of dark to rest my system and let her have a small nap but you can leave it on 24 and get a few more grams no problem.
> I just don't like my HID running 24/7


Okay,thanks. Yeah,a few grams difference isn't really all that much anyways. I might bring it down a couple hours just cause.


----------



## guruverde (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all.
Licensed MA caregiver looking into converting a basement into grow.
My fiance and I are in the startup phase of starting a medicinal grow. 
So far I'm still in strain selection and biz planning while soaking up and learning as much as I can. 
I have been caregiving for almost a decade and it's nice to finally get the license for it. That said I am really hoping that we can develop some connoseiur mommas out this way and some day down the line be able to get into some genetics.

We're looking really close at veganic and I will lurk pretty hard because I'm sure most of my questions were answered 5+ years ago.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Mar 7, 2016)

Well bro, with it being an auto I'd say there's really not much you can do to her, I was goin suggest to put her back into veg so when you did flower you'd have some nice weight but then read at the bottom she's an auto. Is this your 1st grow?


michael275 said:


> Hey guy's. Im new here and new at the whole growing thing and I've had this plant for awhile now,it's quite small for unknown reasons but it's starting to bud. Im curious as to what you guy's think of it so far. It's been about a month or more i think. Haven't paid to much attention to how long I've had it so far. The top had broke off some time ago cause o dropped something on it but it still seems fine the plant is an auto flowering feminized early miss


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Mar 7, 2016)

Yup, I've also tried and had success with willow tree water for cloning (;


Ipuffsince13 said:


> Hi there Im no expert but have read around that dipping a fresh cut clone in aloe gel just like with clone powder or gel helps clones root (no double dipping) look it up and much luck


----------



## Fan leaf Phil (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey from England guys! new member on his second grow. Currently running a 600 watt HPS over a lost coast hash plant in a 1.2x1.2x2m. It's my second grow and currently in week 5. Looking forward to getting to know you all and taking in a load of info!


----------



## michael275 (Mar 7, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Well bro, with it being an auto I'd say there's really not much you can do to her, I was goin suggest to put her back into veg so when you did flower you'd have some nice weight but then read at the bottom she's an auto. Is this your 1st grow?


Yeah it's my first indoor grow,i've had other plants that I've grown outdoors but never really paid attention to them just kind of threw them out there and let them do their thing


----------



## sgarcata (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey there... by way of introduction: I'm a senior living in Humboldt County and getting things set up an indoor 215 grow: soil, Clean Green certified (same criteria as USDA organic), in beds, not pots... I've got three rooms that my son had previously set up: one is 10' x 10' with a separate 8' x 10' veg / clone room; the other is 11' x 15' with an area for a watering barrel and a laundry sink + shelves. The ducting and filters are in place, but no lights yet. Both are separate from the house. The climate here is relatively mild with high humidity... lots of rain in the winter; dry in the summer, but rarely gets above 75F; closer to 45F in the winter so heat build-up is not a concern here, but PM is a constant battle. I'm a huge fan of LED lights and in my recent home renovation I've installed LED lighting everywhere; even in lamps and ceiling fixtures, mostly dimmable. I have only 2 fixtures that are non-LED, and that is just because I haven't got around to switching them out from what they came with... even my landscape lighting is all LED. Thus I got here via growmau5's youtube videos in my search for LED grow light options. Although I've spent a few years looking over my son's shoulder, this will be my first solo grow. I'm honestly a little daunted by the cost of the LED option (even as DIY) since I can get 650/750 flex Gavitas locally for $400 each (without bulbs). Plus I only know of one grower in this area who has an LED experiment going... lots of old-timers and naysayers about LED. I am dubious about buying commercial LED fixtures because (1) cost and (2) quality and whether they are built with my needs in mind. I've spent a huge amount of time on this site and watching greengene's and growmau5's videos... I think with a little help I can put them together as I did all the specs and most of the wiring for the LED strips all over my kitchen (inside cabinets, underneath cabinets over cabinets, in clerestory openings, etc.) but I'm still fretting over the cost and the lack of experience with them in this area and a little over the need for tapping and soldering (never done tapping and totally suck at soldering). I have an EV (Volt) that is already set up with the power company so my rates are good (for California, which are ridiculously high relatively to other adjacent states like OR and AZ). Glad to be joining you and appreciate all the friendly, thorough advice... pretty incredible resource IMO... many thanks for that.


----------



## manny pinero (Mar 9, 2016)

First grow running 2 600w hydrofarms 3 widow autos,2 fem pine chunk, 1 lemoncello haze fem ( bout to throw into 12/12 and flower) and 3 in the dirt. divaloxblueberry krippling autobulk and another widow auto. all in different combos of medium... coco/perl/ ver , ff ocean forest, promix hp, pro/coco/verm. want to see how the different mediums respond to different strains and which is best. Looking forward to the words of wisdom and constructive criticism. thanks guys


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Mar 10, 2016)

Idk if you know this or not bro but you really don't have to induce flowering 12/12 cycle with an auto. Hell they'll flower under 24. However when I was running autos I did put um 18/6 they did super good with that schedule imo. Are yours showing pre flowers yet?


manny pinero said:


> First grow running 2 600w hydrofarms 3 widow autos,2 fem pine chunk, 1 lemoncello haze fem ( bout to throw into 12/12 and flower) and 3 in the dirt. divaloxblueberry krippling autobulk and another widow auto. all in different combos of medium... coco/perl/ ver , ff ocean forest, promix hp, pro/coco/verm. want to see how the different mediums respond to different strains and which is best. Looking forward to the words of wisdom and constructive criticism. thanks guys


----------



## manny pinero (Mar 10, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Idk if you know this or not bro but you really don't have to induce flowering 12/12 cycle with an auto. Hell they'll flower under 24. However when I was running autos I did put um 18/6 they did super good with that schedule imo. Are yours showing pre flowers yet?


Well aware.. I'm not inducing flowering with an auto I'm inducing the lemoncello fem. The autos I keep under 24/0. No they are still too young, they're not showing yet. My pineapples are giving me some issues tho. Showing cal mag deficiency if I'm not mistaken and it must be this particular strain because they are the only ones with issues.. waiting for the soil to dry up a little and maybe add some calmag +


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Mar 10, 2016)

Cool, just wanted to make sure you knew all that. Yeah some strains are quite finicky when it comes to Cal mag. Some require a ton, where some require just a tad.. kinda made it hard on me back a few summers ago when I was running 20+ different strains lol. I had this one strain that would just eat everything I threw at her.. at one point I had her up to we'll over 1,000 ppm and climbing. Towards the end of her cycle she required less though. 

Happy growing though, take er easy bro..

Sass.


manny pinero said:


> Well aware.. I'm not inducing flowering with an auto I'm inducing the lemoncello fem. The autos I keep under 24/0. No they are still too young, they're not showing yet. My pineapples are giving me some issues tho. Showing cal mag deficiency if I'm not mistaken and it must be this particular strain because they are the only ones with issues.. waiting for the soil to dry up a little and maybe add some calmag +


----------



## manny pinero (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah im running into that currently lol. Running 6 different strains about to be 7 and it's my first grow . I'm trying to get as much yield as possible on my first to see at least 25% of my investment. Like I said I got 2 600w kits w full nova spectrum bulbs and I have an hps I put on every other day to switch it up (they love it) as far as flowering goodies. Kool bloom, fox farms entire line for flowering budswell, bat guano 8-2-1, seabird 10-10-1, bio minerals and bloom fertilizers, rock bloom and rock heavy yields, thrive alive b1 green and red and cal mag + ofcourse. Let me know how you would feed based on what I have. I was thinking of doing the fox farm line (big bloom,tiger bloom,open sesame, beastie bloomz, chachingwith all the bat and seabird guanos. I let her get nice and bushy before starting her on 12/12 2 days ago. Let me know what you think..Thanks


Fresh


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Mar 10, 2016)

I hear that.. you shouldn't have an issue at all getting back what you have tied up into it at all bro + some. They sure look good. What soil brand did you go with? I'm using roots organics + ocean forest myself. I've used the fox farm nutrients lineup also, did pretty good, just go easy with the powder open sesame, chachingwith ching, etc. Those added to the reg nutes tend to burn easy. Now the guanos definitely some good stuff for flowering.. also if I where you I'd add in some molasses to the mix! You'll really see those buds swell with a mixture like that..  
Just make sure you go with "un sulphured".. 



manny pinero said:


> Yeah im running into that currently lol. Running 6 different strains about to be 7 and it's my first grow . I'm trying to get as much yield as possible on my first to see at least 25% of my investment. Like I said I got 2 600w kits w full nova spectrum bulbs and I have an hps I put on every other day to switch it up (they love it) as far as flowering goodies. Kool bloom, fox farms entire line for flowering budswell, bat guano 8-2-1, seabird 10-10-1, bio minerals and bloom fertilizers, rock bloom and rock heavy yields, thrive alive b1 green and red and cal mag + ofcourse. Let me know how you would feed based on what I have. I was thinking of doing the fox farm line (big bloom,tiger bloom,open sesame, beastie bloomz, chachingwith all the bat and seabird guanos. I let her get nice and bushy before starting her on 12/12 2 days ago. Let me know what you think..Thanks
> 
> 
> Fresh


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 11, 2016)

hello all first time signing up on site just saying hi


----------



## manny pinero (Mar 11, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I hear that.. you shouldn't have an issue at all getting back what you have tied up into it at all bro + some. They sure look good. What soil brand did you go with? I'm using roots organics + ocean forest myself. I've used the fox farm nutrients lineup also, did pretty good, just go easy with the powder open sesame, chachingwith ching, etc. Those added to the reg nutes tend to burn easy. Now the guanos definitely some good stuff for flowering.. also if I where you I'd add in some molasses to the mix! You'll really see those buds swell with a mixture like that..
> Just make sure you go with "un sulphured"..


 always... the guanos lol


----------



## manny pinero (Mar 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> hello all first time signing up on site just saying hi


----------



## manny pinero (Mar 11, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I hear that.. you shouldn't have an issue at all getting back what you have tied up into it at all bro + some. They sure look good. What soil brand did you go with? I'm using roots organics + ocean forest myself. I've used the fox farm nutrients lineup also, did pretty good, just go easy with the powder open sesame, chachingwith ching, etc. Those added to the reg nutes tend to burn easy. Now the guanos definitely some good stuff for flowering.. also if I where you I'd add in some molasses to the mix! You'll really see those buds swell with a mixture like that..
> Just make sure you go with "un sulphured"..


thanks dor the tips love the guano mollases combo. i ran out so i need to get more and have beem substiruing w sugar daddy (not too much)nd I went with a 70% promix 20% perlite and 10% verm for my first grow with a layer of perlite at yhe bottom. (the one I just started to flower.) I mixed it up after that. coco w perlite.. pro/coco -ocean forest w perlite and verm etc.. looking into lava rocks next.. heard after lot of good things. how about you??


----------



## rwf01 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to RIU and I was so impressed with the site I joined. I haven't grown in more than 35 years and didn't know what I was doing then. I'm thinking about giving it a try again and with the help of you good people I think I'll have better luck than when I was a kid.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Mar 11, 2016)

?you mean the lava rocks bro? Or what mediums am I'm going with?


manny pinero said:


> thanks dor the tips love the guano mollases combo. i ran out so i need to get more and have beem substiruing w sugar daddy (not too much)nd I went with a 70% promix 20% perlite and 10% verm for my first grow with a layer of perlite at yhe bottom. (the one I just started to flower.) I mixed it up after that. coco w perlite.. pro/coco -ocean forest w perlite and verm etc.. looking into lava rocks next.. heard after lot of good things. how about you??


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Mar 11, 2016)

Hit me up anytime bud. Glad to help in anyway I can. I'm sure we can make a grower outta you yet. (; welcome to riu.


rwf01 said:


> Hello, I'm new to RIU and I was so impressed with the site I joined. I haven't grown in more than 35 years and didn't know what I was doing then. I'm thinking about giving it a try again and with the help of you good people I think I'll have better luck than when I was a kid.


----------



## manny pinero (Mar 11, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> ?you mean the lava rocks bro? Or what mediums am I'm going with?


 yeah.. that's what im gonna get at the hydro store tomorrow. what mediums do you use?? what kinda grow you working on?


----------



## Dank_Dundee (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey fellow members, im from Australia, in sub-tropical climate. Im getting into organics, im just getting my set up ready. I have been reading this forum a lot and learning lots, my experience is low, but now i have the opportunity to actually do it (i have always wanted to grow my own and now i can). So you will probably see some posts from me popping up soon  i wish everyone has abountiful harvest


----------



## southern kush (Mar 12, 2016)

Just found this site. Started a hydro project bout week and a half back. I'm a virgin to all of this so I'll be doing a lot of reading. I'm gonna go by the book but seems like dirt might be easier.


----------



## nyceone (Mar 12, 2016)

southern kush said:


> Just found this site. Started a hydro project bout week and a half back. I'm a virgin to all of this so I'll be doing a lot of reading. I'm gonna go by the book but seems like dirt might be easier.


Welcome. Since it your first time soil will be easier for you to start with.


----------



## southern kush (Mar 12, 2016)

nyceone said:


> Welcome. Since it your first time soil will be easier for you to start with.


Will it affect the quality. or is it just a matter of preference


----------



## nyceone (Mar 12, 2016)

southern kush said:


> Will it affect the quality. or is it just a matter of preference


I don't think it would affect the quality. Its just easier and less work than hydro and if u not experience with it, u might run into a lot of problems


----------



## Snprhed (Mar 13, 2016)

New here just starting second grow. Just want to learn more


----------



## Snprhed (Mar 13, 2016)

Having difficulty figuring out how to PM another member. Is there a minimum post requirement?


----------



## Padron85 (Mar 14, 2016)

New here......reading, watching and learning.......got three books im digging into (greg greens, ed rosenthals and cervantes), watched cervantes vid, reading this forums stickys


----------



## jaysun0077 (Mar 15, 2016)

I joined yesterday after years of lurking around. I've always been an outdoor guy, start early inside. But I have finally made up my mind to go year round. I want to order a tent this week (actually right now) and cannot decide. 4x4, 5x5, or 4x8 and what light/lights. I'm leaning toward 2 600hps, switchable/dimmable , or maybe an LED. There's a tent with a Kind led L600. but I don't want something mediocer at best. Any suggestions?


----------



## sdmsr (Mar 16, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


HI...newbie here. I have some questions about vaping?


----------



## Ghost Post (Mar 17, 2016)

jaysun0077 said:


> I joined yesterday after years of lurking around. I've always been an outdoor guy, start early inside. But I have finally made up my mind to go year round. I want to order a tent this week (actually right now) and cannot decide. 4x4, 5x5, or 4x8 and what light/lights. I'm leaning toward 2 600hps, switchable/dimmable , or maybe an LED. There's a tent with a Kind led L600. but I don't want something mediocer at best. Any suggestions?


*Go with a tall tent... 5ft is TOO SHORT*


----------



## jaysun0077 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ghost Post said:


> *Go with a tall tent... 5ft is TOO SHORT*


thanks. Those measurements are the sq ft of the floor, definately going with the full height types, not the shorties. I may get a shorty at some later time just for veg, but with the cost, why not just grab another full height one. Seams like a waste to get a shorty, unless there is height restrictions limiting the actual tent.


----------



## Ghost Post (Mar 18, 2016)

*Instead of replying to you... I "Would Have" just given your reply a "Like"*
*But I still can't find the button to do that... Hmmm , I keep looking*
*After I re read your original I realized you weren't talking height... Yeah , my short 5ft tent is getting *
*converted to growing Tomatoes...*
*I'm gonna try sticking to outdoor MJ*
*I've formed a little army of Mothers , Clones , and Feminized Homemade Seeds (rodelization)*


----------



## Billygreen (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,
I'm new to growing but eager and dedicated to getting it right and learning all I can . I also recently realized I have a genuine passion for growing cannibus

I've been learning what I can online for my first grow and I think I'm doing ok so far but that's why I'm here .. I wanted to post some pics and see if this is where I should be
The plants in the pics are 2 and a half weeks old and I was curious if they look about the right size ? I initially was underfeeding them but then corrected that issue , I'm growing a couple using individual hydro farms and a couple in pots with coco under a 600 watt metal halide and I have a 600 watt hps for flowering


----------



## nyceone (Mar 19, 2016)

Billygreen said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to growing but eager and dedicated to getting it right and learning all I can . I also recently realized I have a genuine passion for growing cannibus
> 
> I've been learning what I can online for my first grow and I think I'm doing ok so far but that's why I'm here .. I wanted to post some pics and see if this is where I should be
> The plants in the pics are 2 and a half weeks old and I was curious if they look about the right size ? I initially was underfeeding them but then corrected that issue , I'm growing a couple using individual hydro farms and a couple in pots with coco under a 600 watt metal halide and I have a 600 watt hps for flowering


They r looking good bro, good size for the age too. U do I g good so far


----------



## lazygrower94 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi guys and girls I have just joined today and am in day 31 of flower with my first grow would it be to late to start a grow journal to help me get my plants to the finish line


----------



## nyceone (Mar 19, 2016)

lazygrower94 said:


> Hi guys and girls I have just joined today and am in day 31 of flower with my first grow would it be to late to start a grow journal to help me get my plants to the finish line


U can't start at anytime . let's see a pic of the girl


----------



## lazygrower94 (Mar 19, 2016)

Well I have 12 plants all in flower 
5 tangerine dream 3 critical kush 2 blue berry and 2 strawberry kush so I can't really take pics of all of them


----------



## nyceone (Mar 19, 2016)

But without a pic its hard to say anything


----------



## sarajane89 (Mar 19, 2016)

Okay need some help here I have two cookie kush plants that my fiance is trying to kill insisting they are males, they are sleeping now so i cant post pictures but they have the female parts with white hairs coming out. we are going into second week of flower and the top cola has numerous what i am saying are calyx's that have the "v" but havent yet shown the white hair. These calyx's showed up 3 days ago i have read numerous articles saying those calyx's on the top of the colas are normal and there can be 10-100 eventually growing in to bud yet i cant find one picture of this. So i guess i am asking is this normal and should he leave my plants alone lol.


----------



## StashToker (Mar 19, 2016)

sarajane89 said:


> Okay need some help here I have two cookie kush plants that my fiance is trying to kill insisting they are males, they are sleeping now so i cant post pictures but they have the female parts with white hairs coming out. we are going into second week of flower and the top cola has numerous what i am saying are calyx's that have the "v" but havent yet shown the white hair. These calyx's showed up 3 days ago i have read numerous articles saying those calyx's on the top of the colas are normal and there can be 10-100 eventually growing in to bud yet i cant find one picture of this. So i guess i am asking is this normal and should he leave my plants alone lol.


Post a pic asap... What you describe could be a hermie, but don't jump to conclusions. That being said males produce pollen quickly, so the sooner the better. Good luck bro.


----------



## sarajane89 (Mar 19, 2016)

StashToker said:


> Post a pic asap... What you describe could be a hermie, but don't jump to conclusions. That being said males produce pollen quickly, so the sooner the better. Good luck bro.


ok they are sleeping for another 6 hrs i will post a pic when they wake; the calyx i am describing are not coming off of a stem (they are formed close to the stalk and the top of the plant is the only place there are multiples the rest of the plant has the normal amounts of calyxs. we had one male plant out of six and he showed in week 4 or 5 of veg and looked nothing like this.


StashToker said:


> Post a pic asap... What you describe could be a hermie, but don't jump to conclusions. That being said males produce pollen quickly, so the sooner the better. Good luck bro.



I found this pic I took yesterday I can get a better one later when they wake.


----------



## nyceone (Mar 19, 2016)

sarajane89 said:


> ok they are sleeping for another 6 hrs i will post a pic when they wake; the calyx i am describing are not coming off of a stem (they are formed close to the stalk and the top of the plant is the only place there are multiples the rest of the plant has the normal amounts of calyxs. we had one male plant out of six and he showed in week 4 or 5 of veg and looked nothing like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pic I took yesterday I can get a better one later when they wake.


From wat I'm seeing its a male cut it out


----------



## nyceone (Mar 19, 2016)

A flash from ur phone or camera won't do the plants anything u can take a pic


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Mar 19, 2016)

Padron85 said:


> New here......reading, watching and learning.......got three books im digging into (greg greens, ed rosenthals and cervantes), watched cervantes vid, reading this forums stickys


You are well on your way to cultivation....keep reading, keep watching, keep learning, keep growing and keep harvesting!

I wish more people could grasp the concept of taking time to learn about a potentially hazardous and definitely pricey undertaking BEFORE taking out the bank cards. Would save an awful lot of time! Especially for the more experienced farmers asking the same questions for the millionth time.

But, than I would have nothing better to do with my life than walking growers step by step through their growz. How lucky we are to have not only our own but many others growz to run.! I love cultivation! <<<<<<Please note the sarcasm!


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Mar 19, 2016)

sarajane89 said:


> ok they are sleeping for another 6 hrs i will post a pic when they wake; the calyx i am describing are not coming off of a stem (they are formed close to the stalk and the top of the plant is the only place there are multiples the rest of the plant has the normal amounts of calyxs. we had one male plant out of six and he showed in week 4 or 5 of veg and looked nothing like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pic I took yesterday I can get a better one later when they wake.


Sorry for your loss...that be a boy...CHOP IT, HACK IT, KILL IT, BURN IT, PUT THE ASHES IN AN OLD TUNA CAN AND BURY IT IN YOUR NEIGHBORS BACKYARD!!!! DO IT NOW!!!!! lol!


----------



## StashToker (Mar 19, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Sorry for your loss...that be a boy...CHOP IT, HACK IT, KILL IT, BURN IT, PUT THE ASHES IN AN OLD TUNA CAN AND BURY IT IN YOUR NEIGHBORS BACKYARD!!!! DO IT NOW!!!!! lol!


What this guy said  Pretty sure I see male preflowers, pull that thing out and take a few more good pics to be 100% sure, if you dont mind.


----------



## sarajane89 (Mar 19, 2016)

StashToker said:


> What this guy said  Pretty sure I see male preflowers, pull that thing out and take a few more good pics to be 100% sure, if you dont mind.


Haha done deal he needed little reassurance to go in there and chop that bitch down. just waiting to see if my other one goes too. our og kush has been fine but cookie kush is a fickle bitch. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Superfen (Mar 19, 2016)

rollitup said:


> welcome aboard harvester, It is a pain in the ass that guest posting was disabled as I know a lot of users like being anon, however you are still anonymouse in which I have disabled all IP logging throughout the site. As well of all access logs being deleted every 6 hrs.
> 
> Later on once I am able to setup a donations page or an affialte program I will be able to hire rollitup it's own security expert to come in and make sure all surfing is anon.
> 
> I also suggest when surfing cannabis culture or any other hemp related sites to use a proxy server.


Hi I was trying to like some of the posts but can't find the like button lol please can u show or tell me where it is as I seen loads of posts that I like and can't like lol


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Mar 19, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Hi I was trying to like some of the posts but can't find the like button lol please can u show or tell me where it is as I seen loads of posts that I like and can't like lol


Bottom right corner next to reply


----------



## Superfen (Mar 19, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Bottom right corner next to reply


----------



## Superfen (Mar 19, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Bottom right corner next to reply


Can't c it took pic of page


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Mar 19, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Can't c it took pic of page


Post a few more messages...your status needs to upgrade


----------



## Superfen (Mar 19, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Post a few more messages...your status needs to upgrade


I found it just come up thank you


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes, once you post a few times, and use the forum some, all of the abilities will become available for you.

Poof, like magic! 

Welcome to Rollitup!


----------



## lazygrower94 (Mar 20, 2016)

nyceone said:


> But without a pic its hard to say anything


The first one is a normal looking td and the second pic is my weird plant still growing good tho


----------



## nyceone (Mar 20, 2016)

lazygrower94 said:


> The first one is a normal looking td and the second pic is my weird plant still growing good tho


They look good man keep it up


----------



## nyceone (Mar 20, 2016)

Need help...the leaves have 2 shades of green. Y is this like that


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi all! About to start my first grow. Can't wait to see how it turns out. This site is a great resource.


----------



## Billygreen (Mar 21, 2016)

hey folks, 
so i dropped 1600$ on a 1000 watt led today, i have some buyers remorse but I'm telling myself it will pay for itself after a couple successful grows lol

am i on right track? anyone else use 1000 watt Kind Led?


----------



## MilkyP (Mar 22, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi everyone  I'm MilkyP, I like turtles


----------



## green_gorilla (Mar 23, 2016)

Oye. 
Hydro vs soil
Nft, dwc, aero, flood/drain, rotating garden 
Autos 
Pollenation 
Topping, LST, scrog,


----------



## MeDiHeRbMaN12 (Mar 23, 2016)

how do i start a new thread ???


----------



## Superfen (Mar 24, 2016)

MeDiHeRbMaN12 said:


> how do i start a new thread ???


Ummm I am just pushing buttons an hope it works


----------



## GreenThumby (Mar 24, 2016)

Older member in there, decided to create a new account though. Always enjoy the wealth of knowledge in here.


----------



## MeDiHeRbMaN12 (Mar 24, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Ummm I am just pushing buttons an hope it works


 lmfao


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2016)

MeDiHeRbMaN12 said:


> how do i start a new thread ???


I'm not exactly positive, but at the top of every Forum page, there is a button labeled "Post New Thread," so that could be it.


----------



## green27 (Mar 25, 2016)

man i only been a member for a wee bit and man i love this place! ROLL IT UP!


----------



## MeDiHeRbMaN12 (Mar 25, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I'm not exactly positive, but at the top of every Forum page, there is a button labeled "Post New Thread," so that could be it.


yeah i guess i had to wait to lvl up so i could post and like stuff  hahahahah


----------



## skinny510 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello. Been lurking and browsing for a while but I should probably get more involved!


----------



## Eyeman265 (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm with skinny on that one. I figured I might as well make the leap since I've been studying this forum like bat out of hell recently


----------



## skinny510 (Mar 27, 2016)

Eyeman265 said:


> I'm with skinny on that one. I figured I might as well make the leap since I've been studying this forum like bat out of hell recently


What do you have growing?


----------



## Eyeman265 (Mar 27, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> What do you have growing?


Started with 10 but down to 4 due to nooby paranoia... 2bubble bomb 1og and 1 unknown bag seed. I spent some good money on a nice kit and on the verge of buying more stuff lol.

What about you?


----------



## skinny510 (Mar 27, 2016)

Eyeman265 said:


> Started with 10 but down to 4 due to nooby paranoia... 2bubble bomb 1og and 1 unknown bag seed. I spent some good money on a nice kit and on the verge of buying more stuff lol.
> 
> What about you?


I'm just getting started and getting a handle on growing, so I'm just using what I've got lying around. I have a Platinum Cookies bag seed going and three Casey Dawgs (an older strain from Oaksterdam). Got some Chernobyl in my fridge for when I'm confident enough to get real


----------



## green_gorilla (Mar 28, 2016)

Eyeman265 said:


> Started with 10 but down to 4 due to nooby paranoia... 2bubble bomb 1og and 1 unknown bag seed. I spent some good money on a nice kit and on the verge of buying more stuff lol.
> 
> What about you?


Was it a hydro kit? What did you do with the other six??


----------



## Eyeman265 (Mar 28, 2016)

green_gorilla said:


> Was it a hydro kit? What did you do with the other six??


Nope started with coco/verm and I over watered the crap out of them... They felt dry on the top but became a soup in the bottom. Plus I had the wrong light set up and fried some of them... I eventually decided to transplant and save what I could which was 4. 1 of those 4 almost died when the soil crumbled in my hands during transplant... That plant is now my biggest baby.

I basically vegged a little over 2 months just to get them to a decent size before I flipped them 4 days ago. It's true what they say... Overwatering is the biggest problem a new guy makes and a mistake I will never make again...


----------



## green_gorilla (Mar 28, 2016)

Ouch!! Good save though!


Eyeman265 said:


> Nope started with coco/verm and I over watered the crap out of them... They felt dry on the top but became a soup in the bottom. Plus I had the wrong light set up and fried some of them... I eventually decided to transplant and save what I could which was 4. 1 of those 4 almost died when the soil crumbled in my hands during transplant... That plant is now my biggest baby.
> 
> I basically vegged a little over 2 months just to get them to a decent size before I flipped them 4 days ago. It's true what they say... Overwatering is the biggest problem a new guy makes and a mistake I will never make again...


Right right. Good save though! Got better drainage now? Lol


----------



## Eyeman265 (Mar 28, 2016)

green_gorilla said:


> Ouch!! Good save though!
> 
> Right right. Good save though! Got better drainage now? Lol


Yup got my wife to make me fabric pots so overwatering is extremely hard to do haha


----------



## TannersHatch (Mar 29, 2016)

edited due to fit of paranoia


----------



## skinny510 (Mar 29, 2016)

TannersHatch said:


> hello everyone
> Stealth grower. Recently given up on hydro and coco (the electricity bill and bother of it all is killing me) and have gone organic (using a layer of 'hot' soil layer and Actively aerated compost tea's). Currently 3 spaces (only two in use). I have a small run (3 plants) about a month away from harvest in space 1. I have 2 small plants (2 weeks in), 2 rooted clones and 4 'late' cuttings (taken 4 weeks or so into flower) in space 3.
> I'm using cfl (4ft, 4tube T5HO panel -255w) in space 3. Im using 400w HPS in space 1, and 400w HPS in Space 2)
> Rare Dankness, GTH#1. Currently all is well.
> ...


Welcome Tanners. I'm only on my first real attempt at growing and I'm ready to give up on coco! The guy I'm learning from uses it with OMRI liquid nutes but I'm not feeling it. So I'm researching organics for the next run (sadly I have a very unscientific mind and some of the info is a real slog). I will check out some of those writers you mentioned. Hope to see some pics of your grow soon!


----------



## TannersHatch (Mar 29, 2016)

fit of paranoia


----------



## Eyeman265 (Mar 29, 2016)

TannersHatch said:


> Thanks for the welcome Skinny, Id 'like' your post if i could work out how...
> There is some pretty good info on yt as always. Jeff Lowenfels and Elaine Ingham are the microbe specialists and Ruth Stout is an old school 'no till' gardener (all comes back to soil web stuff tho really).
> Ill be posting some pics in another place...not sure where that's meant to be yet


I couldn't figure out how for the life of me either but I can now. After you finish the first 48 hours your profile opens up a little more and you can like things and what not


----------



## TannersHatch (Mar 29, 2016)

i see!


Eyeman265 said:


> I couldn't figure out how for the life of me either but I can now. After you finish the first 48 hours your profile opens up a little more and you can like things and what not


i see. thanks eyeman


----------



## Zac Magee (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey all 

I'm new to this forum but I have been on a few others over the years  

A bit about me, I have Grown on and off for a few years but notbing substantial and I haven't had anything going for at least 2 years. Now Im setting up a new grow as we speak with 4 strains. I'll start a journal once I finish work but I can't wait to get started 

I look forward to chatting with you and sharing knowledge 

Peace


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

Zac Magee said:


> Hey all
> 
> I'm new to this forum but I have been on a few others over the years
> 
> ...


welcome


----------



## ZeroeoneZ (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello, I'm new here been reading around and finally decided to join. There's a ton of great information here so far for me to get up to speed. I'm thinking of maybe making a thread of this seasons grow. I've done my share of both indoor and outdoor but it's been a few years and things are constantly changing with growing so I'm sure I'll have questions... Thanks everyone and I look forward to lots of learning and great medication!


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Okay, here's the newsiest question I think I've ever asked... How do you like someone's post? I don't see an option. Is it a feature I must earn after contributing to the forums for a while?

Sorry about the silly question! I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## Mrnerd91 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm growing indoors and my plants look like shit.


----------



## nyceone (Apr 1, 2016)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> Okay, here's the newsiest question I think I've ever asked... How do you like someone's post? I don't see an option. Is it a feature I must earn after contributing to the forums for a while?
> 
> Sorry about the silly question! I appreciate everyone's help!


Yes u have to use the forum a bit.u gonna see it within 24 to 48 hours


----------



## nyceone (Apr 1, 2016)

Mrnerd91 said:


> I'm growing indoors and my plants look like shit.


How shity are they, pics will help


----------



## Mrnerd91 (Apr 1, 2016)

nyceone said:


> How shity are they, pics will help


----------



## Mrnerd91 (Apr 1, 2016)

nyceone said:


> How shity are they, pics will help


----------



## nyceone (Apr 1, 2016)

How often do u water them and I can see some stretching u should put the light closer to plant. CFLs can be an inch or 2 from top of plants without hurting them


----------



## Mrnerd91 (Apr 1, 2016)

Once a day. Late in the light cycle.


----------



## nyceone (Apr 1, 2016)

And its a better to start with a daylight bulb for the veg stage which is about 6500k and soft white for flower which is about 2700k


----------



## Mrnerd91 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok. I will Look for one in the afternoon.


----------



## nyceone (Apr 1, 2016)

Mrnerd91 said:


> Once a day. Late in the light cycle.


At that stage to the plant they don't need much watering just make sure the medium is moist and not to wet. If the top soil doesnt look dry don't wet it u van use a spray bottle and mist the plants. For that stage I usually water every 2-3day depends on temp in tent/room


----------



## nyceone (Apr 1, 2016)

Mrnerd91 said:


> I'm growing indoors and my plants look like shit.


I'm a newbie as well I'm telling u wat I know and wat I've learned from other ppl on RIU there's a lot of helpful ppl on here u don't have to worry u'll get help as u go


----------



## Mrnerd91 (Apr 1, 2016)

How would I make them a micro grow?


----------



## nyceone (Apr 1, 2016)

Mrnerd91 said:


> How would I make them a micro grow?


Micro grow is simply growing big in a small space


----------



## slapmehard (Apr 2, 2016)

hello everyone, I am from new jersey been growing indoors and out on and off for 30 years.
really cool site you guys have.This old dog is ready for some new tricks and maybe can pass along some of mine.
really hated to read some of the older insecticide advice threads but most were spot on even a few years later.


----------



## BIgrow (Apr 2, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## BIgrow (Apr 2, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Aloha From the Big island, here from NYC a couple of years now. This looks like a great resource, but I do not have permission to view the resources thread, nor do I have a like button for posts. I went through double verification, but it seems to have had no effect.


----------



## Sue McNaughton (Apr 2, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi Matt thank you for the welcome and ntmu


----------



## Strongest (Apr 3, 2016)

Here to learn and share


----------



## KermitTheScrog (Apr 3, 2016)

High everyone, just wanted to say hello. I hope to learn a lot and one day pay it forward.


----------



## DonnyJ (Apr 3, 2016)

Howdy. I'm interested in learning, thanks to all in advance.


----------



## incogneato420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Been lurking for awhile now, figured I'd chime in fnally


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hoog said:


> I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow. It seems to be doing ok! What do you think?


Miracle grow? 1st I have heard of using it. Its a chemical fertilizer. Better make sure you flush your grow very well before you or anyone else smokes the final product.


----------



## nyceone (Apr 5, 2016)

My phone is smash loss all the data on my girls


----------



## GRETCH (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am super new to the community but not new to smoking. I have been a militant smoker for over 10 years and I recently opened up my own legal medical marijuana collective and delivery service in Southern California. I am here to learn quite frankly, and perhaps contribute if I can in any way. I literally know nothing other than from a smoker's perspective and I plan on starting an indoor grow soon enough. I have grown outdoors once and for being my first time I was very proud of it. I did start with premium seeds. So anyways hi.


----------



## High Vibes Network (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello Everyone! My name is Eddie Diaz, I am from SoCal, Specifically Long Beach and I am trying to learn how to grow amazing cannabis! Right now i am growing a bagseed, its two weeks, I am still learning the stages but i will post a pic! I put the seed in miracle grow but since the drought in Cali is pretty intense, i am trying to it her in a hydro set. I bought some nutrients to grow a while back but never got around to it but now i am trying, i do not know what kind of nutrient it is but i will find out when i get home. I am on a budget and am thinking of getting some LEDs, its one plant so some advice on how many lights and how many watts and stuff would be amazing! I have a radio show at my local college of CSULB, so if anyone is bored on Tuesdays at 10 PM, feel free to listen in! This grow is a bit of a project, i want to share this grow with my listeners and share any knowledge i can come by so any tips would be amazing! I am really trying to bring awareness and do my part in helping legalize cannabis so if anyone is in the LA area and who would like to come on, that would be great! Thanks guys and cant wait to see what i find in the forum!


----------



## ricky421 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, just wanted to get acquainted. This seems like the place for answers. Hope to get to know some of you and learn a lot. Cheers!


----------



## HuggyBear30 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello I'm new to growing, starting from the bottom. I'm here to learn and grow. All info is welcomed.


----------



## Billygreen (Apr 9, 2016)

Have you decided on lights ? Strain? What kind of space you have to work with ?


----------



## Billygreen (Apr 9, 2016)

Medium i.e. (Soil,coco coir, hydro) ?


----------



## KadoFatal (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey people! Newbie on board. Cool to be here to learn.


----------



## atomicData (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello, Rollitup brothers and sisters! I am not new to growing or growing forums, but this is my first Rollitup account. I haven't been a member of a grow forum for some time. My previous forum was The Garden's Cure, which I think may be no more. I shopped around for a while and was attracted to Rollitup because some of the notable members here are also notable COB LED DIYers, and I am glad that I joined. 

I look forward to learning some new stuff, growing some stuff, and putting together a killer COB setup!


----------



## Afghan-a-Ran (Apr 10, 2016)

Going to be leveling-up in this forum, prob just lurking for a bit. Growing indoor Promix BX and using Nectar for the Gods. 600W MH, scrog, 3x3 flower, 3x2 propagator with t-5 lighting. Hit me up if you want to talk about nutrient line or medium.
Big shout out to fucking everyone because this forum helped me so much in the beginning and I'm back to brush up. Used to post as WeekendSupervisor, but I blew up those credentials. k peace out.
--Afghan-a-Ran


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello...I'm new here...  years ago I operated the trap you see in the avatar. The trap would fill to the top and when the tide went out we'd drive down with the jeep and sweep the herring by night and mackerel by day...every 12.5 hours. Maximum tide was 33 feet in this bay


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome to RIU, and the wonderful world of cultivating the world's most misunderstood and feared medicines!!!

The only 'advice' I can give you or anyone is to read and learn and then apply what you have read and learned to your garden and you cannot fail. Anyways, remember the search tool is your friend...Lots of folks here willing to help a new farmer get up and growing. But at the end of the day your grow will be only as good as the knowledge and work you put into it.

It is always great to ask questions but do not take anyone's advice or opinions and follow blindly. Do your own research, you will be much happier knowing you have done it for yourself and by yourself. The first buzz you get from your own budz...is by far the BEST high you will ever have!



Good Luck and Great Growz!!!


----------



## retrofuzz (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey RIU people, I'm not new but returning..older and with two kids. I'm in the UK and hoping to get some plants in the ground at the start of may, I have picked a nice location well away from home and I'm going with some autos as I can then plant more IF im successful! Peas and glove everyone and R.I.P Mr Nicex


----------



## Bidster28 (Apr 12, 2016)

What does everyone think. I have two plants like this. Only spot the plant looks to have a pollen sac is on third set of branches up. Everywhere else has white hairs. Female or hermi? Pictures are same plant.


----------



## SnowTea13 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, I've had an account here for a little while but this is the first time I've posted. 

So hi everyone! ^__^


----------



## MixedBAGaSEED (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey , I grew four years back for the first time to maturity . As a teen i would sprout plants in my parent house in my bedroom window and alsways was told to get them damn things out of here ,lol . I was a teen and growing colombian bag weed . My first med weed was good and nothing went wrong , i kind have always had a greenbean thumb . I currently live in the upper peninsula of michigan and where i am at is perfect so far with indoor temps,humidity . I do need a stronger light but i put them on my front porch whenever there is sun out and will be alot coming this weekend . Sometimes i can get 6-7 hours of hot sun . What i have is all seeds from stuff i got from the dispenserary . Maybe one or 2 in a bag. I have no idea what most are as it was during the summer and a couple from the winter before like a blue dream i got in my awesome sac in Las Vegas last winter and also a girl scout cookie (wasnt very good smoke), but the blue dream was some of the nicest and a blk dude was selling it in his hotel room from cali , brought some of his girls with him to , working girls fool. grape crack was huge nice buds and i think the one ready to pick in a week or two is her . some other purples . some kushes , all in all 13 going at different stages . I love growing and would love to grow all day to stay busy but cant afford that big of an operation . Got 12 nevada privadas still in the beans . may try grow soe outdoors but so many deer and rabbits here , i have artesian well water sensi bloom parts a and b foxfarm soil bat guana,tea,I never have problems with anything , guess im lucky . I always find a way to fix it though if i see anything beginning . If you guys need more sugars i have added v-8 fusion or gatorade to my molasses tea and KA-POW......... Sorry my post is a mess and scatterbrained , i havent medicated in about a week or two . And i was a heavy toker well an oz every 10 days was alot for my lungs, they needed a break and to caugh up all the tar chunks,dam i cant wait to get my orders 

So i got 13 plants out of 15 seeds and all female , i have a good success rate with that and only hermed one four years back, my fault


----------



## MixedBAGaSEED (Apr 12, 2016)

Widow Maker said:


> Lol. I just noticed this thread. 70 post later. Lol. I have only been here a week. I hope to help a lot of you guys out. And hopefully some of you guys can help me.
> 
> I would like to mention to the noobs that the search function works! I have only been here a week and have see the same questions a few times. Use your brain... Dont be a pian.
> 
> ...


Also any search will tell anybody what they need, youtube vids are great . Also cheap home remedies for fixing problems really work.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 13, 2016)

Gday all, Southern Aussie guy here.

Have done a few grows over the years (indoor and outdoor) before the internet was about (you lot have it sooo easy!..lol). Did a grow this year for the first time in a decade

Just harvested and getting ready for the next out door grow (I plant around Sept/Oct).

Always after advice, tips and tricks and a good convo/ debate.

Cheers for the add.


----------



## joeroot9357 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks a lot for welcoming us on this board here


----------



## smokentoken (Apr 13, 2016)

so I'm new but old, its been years since I was here and I can't remember my old login info. Not a big deal, don't care to deal with some I dealt with in the past tbh 

I'm not growing right now but I'm happy to contribute by helping the newbs


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi, all. I've been smoking off and on for almost 20 years now, but took a long break (several years) and got sticker shock when I bought again for the first time. Prices had literally tripled and I needed a new hobby anyway, so I recently decided to try my own grow. It's a learning experience for sure. Got off to a decent start, then hit a bit of a speed bump, but she's back on track now. I've used several sources for info, but I really like the setup here. Thanks for all the great info! I look forward to learning more and possibly being able to contribute and help others.

First grow: feminised NL "Nellie"


----------



## soijapapu (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello all! Im im a ordinary dude from Scandinavia and not quite new as it comes to growing but new to the forum  My previous succesful females that ive grown was, blue mystics, ak-48, and some randoms. Right now im growing white label automatic northern lights from sensiseeds and im at day 4 approx from sprout. I will maybe put up an diary here for you guys if interested. Peace!"


----------



## Zombie brains (Apr 16, 2016)

Just thought I'd say hello as after months of reading up as a guest I thought it would be fun to join in some of the conversations and share some of my pics. I'm just about to start my own grow thread so please feel free to check it out, give me advice and help me enjoy my end product more.


----------



## David8008 (Apr 16, 2016)

hi! first day on the job!!! sweet forum. any whom when can i start liking post? i really want to like "ghost post" post about 15 pages back or so lol...


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to RIU, and the wonderful world of cultivating the world's most misunderstood and feared medicines!!!

The only 'advice' I can give you or anyone is to read and learn and then apply what you have read and learned to your garden and you cannot fail. Anyways, remember the search tool is your friend...Lots of folks here willing to help a new farmer get up and growing. But at the end of the day your grow will be only as good as the knowledge and work you put into it.

It is always great to ask questions but do not take anyone's advice or opinions and follow blindly. Do your own research, you will be much happier knowing you have done it for yourself and by yourself. The first buzz you get from your own budz...is by far the BEST high you will ever have!


----------



## GroJo! (Apr 16, 2016)

How's it going?!? New member to RIU but have been growing for a couple years now. I enjoy growing as a hobby and would like to share the experiences with people that also enjoy growing!


----------



## mixchemical (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey everybody! New to the forum and to growing, just about 4-5 days in total so i've got a lot to learn and hope to contribute something myself along the way  Be seeing you all on the forums, peace!


----------



## thomas smith (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi! Thanks for the advice


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2016)

damian0536 said:


> Hello all, so my first grow has been doing alright from what I gather maybe made a few mistakes eg. Growing in a smaller pot (rookie error) any way it's a autoflower northern light it's been in flower for about 2 weeks and it's 47 days old from surfacing the soil. Flower seems to be really slow like does not look any different from when I checked last week, anyway ill upload some photos and hopefully some one with experience can guide me..


make your own thread its better you will get actual responses from various people this is just a hey hello welcome thread


----------



## germinator420 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey crew....long time lurker......long time grower....finally took the Rui plunge.


P.S. I think Sunni be a huny...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Four & Seventeen (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello all

great site
I am new to RIU not new to growing.
Been growing for a lot of years made a lots of mistakes...
I am always looking for new tips, ideas and about new local CO strains etc.

Gonna research /post a ? about roto-tilling or not...

4&17


----------



## HazednConfused (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello to all who's rollinitup! I'm new to growing, just recently started my first grow about a month ago. I'm working with two thin mint girl scouts in flowering, which are from seed from a dispensary. I feel like I can develop a great passion for growing if this first grow goes decently. Should be cool to share my experience with others and learn from theirs!


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya thats me. what up.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Apr 17, 2016)

Four & Seventeen said:


> Hello all
> 
> great site
> I am new to RIU not new to growing.
> ...


Welcome ...Twenty-one???


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 18, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> Hi, all. I've been smoking off and on for almost 20 years now, but took a long break (several years) and got sticker shock when I bought again for the first time. Prices had literally tripled and I needed a new hobby anyway, so I recently decided to try my own grow. It's a learning experience for sure. Got off to a decent start, then hit a bit of a speed bump, but she's back on track now. I've used several sources for info, but I really like the setup here. Thanks for all the great info! I look forward to learning more and possibly being able to contribute and help others.
> 
> First grow: feminised NL "Nellie"


Not sure why, but no one's signatures show when I'm viewing from my phone, including my own, so here's a link to my grow, if anyone is interested. Be gentle please, I'm learning as I go. lol

https://www.rollitup.org/t/twisteds-first-grow.906187/


----------



## Nikolandia (Apr 18, 2016)

Greetings from spain!!! I'm an argentinian living here.. and i love my owns plants...

I'm growing in a 0.3m2 indoor, with diy chinese cobs , 10w per led.

My english isn't the best, i hope you understand, this forum is amazing!!! love it, lot of information !!

cheers


----------



## Hybrid-Hydroponics (Apr 19, 2016)

Just wanted to indroduce my self to the community.

HH


----------



## nyceone (Apr 19, 2016)

Hybrid-Hydroponics said:


> Just wanted to indroduce my self to the community.
> 
> HH


Welcome bro


----------



## nyceone (Apr 19, 2016)

Twisoke said:


> Not sure why, but no one's signatures show when I'm viewing from my phone, including my own, so here's a link to my grow, if anyone is interested. Be gentle please, I'm learning as I go. lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/twisteds-first-grow.906187/


Everyone is learning and everyday we learn something new even the pros


----------



## Hybrid-Hydroponics (Apr 19, 2016)

nyceone said:


> Welcome bro


Thank you


----------



## Swagriculturist (Apr 19, 2016)

What's up rollitup, I've been watching for a few years, but now I've decided to engage and actually be a part of this great community. Thanks for all the efforts to share your knowledge and experiences folks.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome all!

@sunni - me too!


----------



## IronLunG710 (Apr 19, 2016)

Whats happenin everyone? Finally decided to join this site after a few years of reading random posts from my search's when in need for advice! So I hope to gain plenty more grow knowledge and make some contacts. Im a medical patient & grower from Maine, have been at it for a minute now and want to step my game up.


----------



## koomz (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 everyone.! my name is Koomz, I've been reading threads on this site for about a while now, so I joined.
I bought a 8x4 tent and 1000w cooltube setup and am in my start of my 4th week of flowering. I wanted to chime in and say thanks directly or indirectly to everyone who posts. Without this site I'm pretty sure I would failed lol.
thank you all! Here's a few pics from week 2 flowering to week 4 and feel free to tell me how they are looking from your perspective. Leaves look a bit too green? but i'm also learning and love constructive criticism.
Koomz


----------



## IronLunG710 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yessah, happy 420 indeed. They all look really healthy koomz. suppose i should upload some pics for the occasion today too. unfortunately these are somewhat older pics, last year and the year before that. Ill get some updated ones soon! First two pics are Bubblegum, 3rd is Blue Skunk, and the last one is Sugar Black Rose...Blaze ON


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 20, 2016)

IronLunG710 said:


> Yessah, happy 420 indeed. They all look really healthy koomz. suppose i should upload some pics for the occasion today too. unfortunately these are somewhat older pics, last year and the year before that. Ill get some updated ones soon! First two pics are Bubblegum, 3rd is Blue Skunk, and the last one is Sugar Black Rose...Blaze ON


That blue skunk looks CRAZY!


----------



## IronLunG710 (Apr 20, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> That blue skunk looks CRAZY!


It's quite the producer! Usually the bigger the buds, the less potent the essential oils... 
But the blue skunk is actually not that bad. I just planted some seeds 3 days ago so maybe I can dial in on the potency meter with it this time around...


----------



## Weedman1108 (Apr 20, 2016)

I accidentally bought a nute with 7-9-5 on the front, I don't know which number stands for which element but I know that's not what I want for the first stage of veg growth, I plan on putting my plants in the ground outdoors this weekend but I wanna know what I should do about this nute mix, would it still be safe to use for the veg stage of should I set it aside and order a new bottle of nutes?


----------



## IronLunG710 (Apr 20, 2016)

N-P-K (Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium) yours is higher in phosphorus and medium nitrogen, so it would work, but not exactly what your shooting for there... you want higher nitrogen for veg, hope that helps.


----------



## Weedman1108 (Apr 20, 2016)

IronLunG710 said:


> N-P-K (Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium) yours is higher in phosphorus and medium nitrogen, so it would work, but not exactly what your shooting for there... you want higher nitrogen for veg, hope that helps.


would the phosphorous have any negative effects being higher then the nitrogen?


----------



## Weedman1108 (Apr 20, 2016)

Also I'm debating on weather I should buy some soil from Home Depot or lowes or if I should just use the soil that's already in the ground, if I start using nutes right away would it really matter?


----------



## Ant081702 (Apr 20, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I'm in coco. Cyco nutes. forgot to use silica FIRST when making my feed I forgot to water them one day and they droopped but I brought them back. What is this and how do I fix it.


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 20, 2016)

Weedman1108 said:


> Also I'm debating on weather I should buy some soil from Home Depot or lowes or if I should just use the soil that's already in the ground, if I start using nutes right away would it really matter?


It might. Some soils are completely wrong for our girls. Adding nutes might help or it might not. There's even a possibility that it could cause more problems, depending on the soil. Go with a trusted/recommended soil.


----------



## Weedman1108 (Apr 20, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> It might. Some soils are completely wrong for our girls. Adding nutes might help or it might not. There's even a possibility that it could cause more problems, depending on the soil. Go with a trusted/recommended soil.


Could you throw out some recommendations of soil i could pick up at lowes?


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 20, 2016)

Weedman1108 said:


> Could you throw out some recommendations of soil i could pick up at lowes?


I have no idea what Lowe's carries, honestly. But I can tell you that you can get Fox Farms Ocean Forest on Amazon for a good price...


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 20, 2016)

I will say, don't fuckin use miracle grow or anything that a supposed to be comparable! I made that mistake. My plant HATED it.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Apr 20, 2016)

koomz said:


> Happy 420 everyone.! my name is Koomz, I've been reading threads on this site for about a while now, so I joined.
> I bought a 8x4 tent and 1000w cooltube setup and am in my start of my 4th week of flowering. I wanted to chime in and say thanks directly or indirectly to everyone who posts. Without this site I'm pretty sure I would failed lol.
> thank you all! Here's a few pics from week 2 flowering to week 4 and feel free to tell me how they are looking from your perspective. Leaves look a bit too green? but i'm also learning and love constructive criticism.
> Koomz
> ...


You obviously did some extensive reading and learning prior to and during this grow because it shows!

Welcome to RIU Glaaddahavya!!! And Happy Highliday!!!


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Apr 20, 2016)

Weedman1108 said:


> Also I'm debating on weather I should buy some soil from Home Depot or lowes or if I should just use the soil that's already in the ground, if I start using nutes right away would it really matter?


Ok, first Welcome to RIU...and Happy Highliday!!!!

I have personally never done an outdoor grow...for obvious reasons the government and I are in dispute about. LOL!

But if I were to grow outdoors, I would likely dig a hole to put the plant in, fill it with some good organic top soil, and a good cannabis friendly soil mix...I prefer the FFHF my self but an equal amount prefer the FFOF. Miracle Gro and similar products will grow cannabis. However, it is certainly not an optimum medium. I will never use them, there are a number of reasons that I will not go into now. But do a search on MG products....

That is just what I would do. But, alas I am a suffering indoor grower who shamefully needs to fear cultivating a medicinal plant.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Apr 20, 2016)

Hybrid-Hydroponics said:


> Just wanted to indroduce my self to the community.
> 
> HH





Swagriculturist said:


> What's up rollitup, I've been watching for a few years, but now I've decided to engage and actually be a part of this great community. Thanks for all the efforts to share your knowledge and experiences folks.





IronLunG710 said:


> Whats happenin everyone? Finally decided to join this site after a few years of reading random posts from my search's when in need for advice! So I hope to gain plenty more grow knowledge and make some contacts. Im a medical patient & grower from Maine, have been at it for a minute now and want to step my game up.





Weedman1108 said:


> I accidentally bought a nute with 7-9-5 on the front, I don't know which number stands for which element but I know that's not what I want for the first stage of veg growth, I plan on putting my plants in the ground outdoors this weekend but I wanna know what I should do about this nute mix, would it still be safe to use for the veg stage of should I set it aside and order a new bottle of nutes?


Greetings to all of you!

Welcome to RIU, and the wonderful world of cultivating the world's most misunderstood and feared medicines!!!

The only 'advice' I can give you or anyone is to read and learn and then apply what you have read and learned to your garden and you cannot fail. Anyways, remember the search tool is your friend...Lots of folks here willing to help a new farmer get up and growing. But at the end of the day your grow will be only as good as the knowledge and work you put into it.

It is always great to ask questions but do not take anyone's advice or opinions and follow blindly. Do your own research, you will be much happier knowing you have done it for yourself and by yourself. The first buzz you get from your own budz...is by far the BEST high you will ever have!


----------



## Weedman1108 (Apr 20, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> I will say, don't fuckin use miracle grow or anything that a supposed to be comparable! I made that mistake. My plant HATED it.


Yeah, I remember hearing something like that , I guess miracle grow soil is just shit when it comes to bud for whatever reason, I'm not too familiar with soils from the store so if anyone has had good results and wants to make a suggestion feel free , in the meantime ill try to do some reasearch


----------



## Weedman1108 (Apr 20, 2016)

also I was planning on taking my clones out of the house and planing them in the woods, but I've been reading about how your supposed to "harden" your plants so they don't get burnt before you can do that, I was talking to a friend and he said he just put his outside without any hardening and his plants turned out great, any experienced outdoor growers that can tell me if this is a load of bs or if im really taking a risk by just putting them outside?


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Apr 20, 2016)

Weedman1108 said:


> Yeah, I remember hearing something like that , I guess miracle grow soil is just shit when it comes to bud for whatever reason, I'm not too familiar with soils from the store so if anyone has had good results and wants to make a suggestion feel free , in the meantime ill try to do some reasearch


There are multiple good recipes available for mediums. You can find them easily on the web. And depending on how much you mix and the number and size pots you are going to fill it can also save you $$


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Apr 20, 2016)

Weedman1108 said:


> also I was planning on taking my clones out of the house and planing them in the woods, but I've been reading about how your supposed to "harden" your plants so they don't get burnt before you can do that, I was talking to a friend and he said he just put his outside without any hardening and his plants turned out great, any experienced outdoor growers that can tell me if this is a load of bs or if im really taking a risk by just putting them outside?


You may want to read and post in the outdoor growing forum. This thread in this particular forum is more of an introduction thread...lots of other great forums and threads here at RIU...jump on in the water is warm and the budz are green!


----------



## Weedman1108 (Apr 20, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/FoxFarm-FX14054-12-Quart-Organic-Potting/dp/B002JLEDQ0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1461212015&sr=8-7&keywords=fox+farm+ocean+forest would you recommend this guys?


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 21, 2016)

Weedman1108 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/FoxFarm-FX14054-12-Quart-Organic-Potting/dp/B002JLEDQ0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1461212015&sr=8-7&keywords=fox+farm+ocean+forest would you recommend this guys?


That's what bkbbudz said he likes, so I'd say it would work.


----------



## koomz (Apr 21, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> You obviously did some extensive reading and learning prior to and during this grow because it shows!
> 
> Welcome to RIU Glaaddahavya!!! And Happy Highliday!!!


cheers thank you very much ..im always reading on here and trying to improve my game thanks for the confidence boost!


----------



## koomz (Apr 21, 2016)

IronLunG710 said:


> Yessah, happy 420 indeed. They all look really healthy koomz. suppose i should upload some pics for the occasion today too. unfortunately these are somewhat older pics, last year and the year before that. Ill get some updated ones soon! First two pics are Bubblegum, 3rd is Blue Skunk, and the last one is Sugar Black Rose...Blaze ON


cheers man those are some good looking ladies there!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 21, 2016)

Weedman1108 said:


> Could you throw out some recommendations of soil i could pick up at lowes?


Do you have a Home Depot near you? They have the answer to Ocean Forest..


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 21, 2016)

Weedman1108 said:


> also I was planning on taking my clones out of the house and planing them in the woods, but I've been reading about how your supposed to "harden" your plants so they don't get burnt before you can do that, I was talking to a friend and he said he just put his outside without any hardening and his plants turned out great, any experienced outdoor growers that can tell me if this is a load of bs or if im really taking a risk by just putting them outside?


Your fine as long as they are well rooted clones. The sooner the get out, the faster they acclimate. Hardening off is usually talked about when making clones under a dome and then taking them out of some for transplant. That's when issues occur. If they are established non domed clones, throw them out there and let em rip!!


----------



## IronLunG710 (Apr 21, 2016)

koomz said:


> cheers man those are some good looking ladies there!


Thanks bud!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 21, 2016)

Weedman1108 said:


> Could you throw out some recommendations of soil i could pick up at lowes?


 If your local Home Depot carries this, don't sleep on it. It's $6.50 and is a 1cu ft bag. I stopped using FF all together. Where I live it runs $20+ a 1.5cuft bag...insanity


----------



## Dell777 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi there all am dell,from uk
into run to waste and hydroponics
Any ways hope I might be able to get some great info doing a type 3 amnesia at moe,lovely sweet smelling,,
Nice1 all


----------



## Weedman1108 (Apr 22, 2016)

how wide, deep and long would I want to dig a hole for one plant outdoors?


----------



## COCO0419 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello I am a newbie I am frustrated, confused and stressed to the fullest with this...I've spent well over $1500 and can't get shit to grow...I truly wish I would have NEVER tried this...I started growing end of FFebruaryand got NOTHING spent $80 on seeds and got NOTHING!!!! My plants were just not growing then found out i had bugs in my soil so I go out and buy promix bx soil to replant and after i did that 9 of the 12 plants I had died...I'm seriously thinking about just giving up-then you go on line and ask questions and you can't even get a direct answer one person says yes the other person says no like what the fuck...simple ass question example DOES PROMIX BX HAVE NUTES IN IT ALREADY???? CAN'T EVEN GET A ANSWER TO THAT LIKE WHAT THE FUCK...THIS IS BULLSHIT WHY I done wasted mad money and don't got nit 1 plant THIS IS CRAZY


----------



## koomz (Apr 23, 2016)

COCO0419 said:


> Hello I am a newbie I am frustrated, confused and stressed to the fullest with this...I've spent well over $1500 and can't get shit to grow...I truly wish I would have NEVER tried this...I started growing end of FFebruaryand got NOTHING spent $80 on seeds and got NOTHING!!!! My plants were just not growing then found out i had bugs in my soil so I go out and buy promix bx soil to replant and after i did that 9 of the 12 plants I had died...I'm seriously thinking about just giving up-then you go on line and ask questions and you can't even get a direct answer one person says yes the other person says no like what the fuck...simple ass question example DOES PROMIX BX HAVE NUTES IN IT ALREADY???? CAN'T EVEN GET A ANSWER TO THAT LIKE WHAT THE FUCK...THIS IS BULLSHIT WHY I done wasted mad money and don't got nit 1 plant THIS IS CRAZY



I'm new to bro sorry about your losses but it's part of the game, 
Here's a link I found 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-little-confused-about-promix.25876/

Maybe it'll help wish I had more for ya but questions to be asked what's your light setup what and how are you feeding etc etc


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2016)

COCO0419 said:


> Hello I am a newbie I am frustrated, confused and stressed to the fullest with this...I've spent well over $1500 and can't get shit to grow...I truly wish I would have NEVER tried this...I started growing end of FFebruaryand got NOTHING spent $80 on seeds and got NOTHING!!!! My plants were just not growing then found out i had bugs in my soil so I go out and buy promix bx soil to replant and after i did that 9 of the 12 plants I had died...I'm seriously thinking about just giving up-then you go on line and ask questions and you can't even get a direct answer one person says yes the other person says no like what the fuck...simple ass question example DOES PROMIX BX HAVE NUTES IN IT ALREADY???? CAN'T EVEN GET A ANSWER TO THAT LIKE WHAT THE FUCK...THIS IS BULLSHIT WHY I done wasted mad money and don't got nit 1 plant THIS IS CRAZY


Take a break go for a walk
Calm down

Come back make a thread and calmly ask the forum what's going on

And hopefully you will get an answer

Don't start with attitude on here or you will find yourself more frustrated

Take a breather this isn't the end of the world

Write in paragraphs and not in capital letters it will help you


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 24, 2016)

FNG here, in the veg stage of my first ever grow in two 5 gal DWC setups, and two seedlings currently in organic soil. Going to start my first DIY LED build soon waiting on parts. Great forum here with a TON of info. Currently looking for more info on SIP's......... see you guys around


----------



## Weedman1108 (Apr 24, 2016)

if I'm already using a veg liquid nutrient would it be nessisary to add blood meal once in a while? would these be any benefits?


----------



## Easyleesy (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi

I am 2 months into my first grow and have 2 ladies which are now 11 days into flower.
Just want to see how I am doing and if I can improve.
They are both 1.5ft tall.watered every 3 days and nutrients once a week (try the least amount of nutrients).I have 1 400w hps 2 6400 135w cfl and 6 30 w cfl plus a few let's. Sounds like a lot but first grow so trying a few bulbs out.will post some pictures this evening


----------



## Boomy (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi everyone. New here, just got most of my equipment to start a grow, just waiting on seeds in the mail. Will be starting a journal with details so I can ask for help and get pointers from the experienced people here. Love the site, lots of good info. Keep it up guys!


----------



## whalebee (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey all, new here got my first grow going atm day 21 of flower, got mostly critical kush but i have 2 others in there aswell. Tbh i didnt read nothing about growing in the start since my friends told me much of the basics, but now ive started reading these posts and theres alot of good info and nice people! Hoping this turns out well!


----------



## Rooster619 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello everyone glad to be here ive been browsing around for a day and have ran across a lot of good info here. I have made several attempts at growing with no luck of them making it past a few weeks. I think my problem had a lot to do with proper lighting. I want to go with CFL's but I'm unsure how to calculate whats correct as most CFL bulbs have a watt equivelance. I want to grow 2 plants at a time and take them through to harvest then start another 2 that's if I can even keep them alive to make it that far. Anyone have any suggestions. I'm also on a very tight budget. I'm in California and a MMJ patient and I want to grow my own. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## PyroG (Apr 25, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Hi everyone. New here, just got most of my equipment to start a grow, just waiting on seeds in the mail. Will be starting a journal with details so I can ask for help and get pointers from the experienced people here. Love the site, lots of good info. Keep it up guys!


Good Luck M8


----------



## milkman92 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello all, posted in here a few times about various things but properly introducing myself now as I'll be seeking help from AFN more regularly now and I'll be attempting a grow diary etc. 

I'm under 30, from Bristol, in the UK. Pretty much the UK's home of cannabis. If there are any other Bristol growers on here please do let yourself known! I'm just growing for a personal supply. 

I'm very new to growing, only got 2 under my belt which both were pretty poor in terms of yield, using an Autopot/LED setup. I jumped straight in at the deep end (bad move). First grow got me 20g from 2 plants (awful I know, but made many mistakes) and second grow got me bang on 2 ounces from 3 plants (better but not great, made different mistakes) 

I have been busy building a custom cabinet over the last couple of months, which I will be posting a thread on shortly. I have downgraded to a stealth/CFL style grow. My aim is to be able to produce an ounce every 6 weeks. That should be sufficient as I'm trying to cut back on my consumption anyway. 

Cheers, look forward to meeting you all!

Stay high


----------



## jmcmjc2285 (Apr 28, 2016)

Whats up everyone Newbie here quick ? For the vets here I have a plant growing beautiful each day but the stem of its first three finger leaf stems are blottchy reddish color
Its still growing ave humidty 50% under two 300 w replacmwnt cfls with a 28 watt along the sides. Just have alakan fish but havent used it inly worm castings molass and my soil with 6.6 ph ave water.. Is the reddish blotting ok?


----------



## Harvester315 (Apr 28, 2016)

Greetings to all.

New here and starting my first indoor grow. Small tent setup for now and should it work well, I'll reinvest in a bigger setup. Couple northern lights autos and a random free auto called quick one (may get rid of to ScrOG my NL in the small space). Lots of great info on this site. I like to get a lot of different answers to my questions so I can make an informed decision with a lot of input.


----------



## MoodMoss (Apr 28, 2016)

Hellos to everyone. New to this site and very excited to learn from all of you experienced and dedicated growers here. I have some cool new strains coming in the mail and will be looking to post in the near future.


----------



## jmcmjc2285 (May 3, 2016)

COCO0419 said:


> Hello I am a newbie I am frustrated, confused and stressed to the fullest with this...I've spent well over $1500 and can't get shit to grow...I truly wish I would have NEVER tried this...I started growing end of FFebruaryand got NOTHING spent $80 on seeds and got NOTHING!!!! My plants were just not growing then found out i had bugs in my soil so I go out and buy promix bx soil to replant and after i did that 9 of the 12 plants I had died...I'm seriously thinking about just giving up-then you go on line and ask questions and you can't even get a direct answer one person says yes the other person says no like what the fuck...simple ass question example DOES PROMIX BX HAVE NUTES IN IT ALREADY???? CAN'T EVEN GET A ANSWER TO THAT LIKE WHAT THE FUCK...THIS IS BULLSHIT WHY I done wasted mad money and don't got nit 1 plant THIS IS CRAZY


Hey bro I am not an expert but I have a beautiful plant growing I am in a kinda super soil and The baby is growing ever hr man look in to trying a soil. I use peetpellets in a dome over my cfl lught strip for the heat the seed germinates and sprouts in three day. Im under Two 300 watt replacment cfls and a 28 watt cfl. I have a fan with a hand towel wet under the fan. Works good.


----------



## jmcmjc2285 (May 3, 2016)

jmcmjc2285 said:


> Hey bro I am not an expert but I have a beautiful plant growing I am in a kinda super soil and The baby is growing ever hr man look in to trying a soil. I use peetpellets in a dome over my cfl lught strip for the heat the seed germinates and sprouts in three day. Im under Two 300 watt replacment cfls and a 28 watt cfl. I have a fan with a hand towel wet under the fan. Works good.


----------



## Forsure (May 3, 2016)

Hey there, I'm new to the site and just want to say "High"!
What's your thought's on the future of LED's and COB's vs HID's ? Just interested in peoples thoughts!
Here's a picture of my girls!


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 3, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Hey there, I'm new to the site and just want to say "High"!
> What's your thought's on the future of LED's and COB's vs HID's ? Just interested in peoples thoughts!
> Here's a picture of my girls!View attachment 3672776


Welcome to RIU, and the wonderful world of cultivating the world's most misunderstood and feared medicines!!!

The only 'advice' I can give you or anyone is to read and learn and then apply what you have read and learned to your garden and you cannot fail. Anyways, remember the search tool is your friend...Lots of folks here willing to help a new farmer get up and growing. But at the end of the day your grow will be only as good as the knowledge and work you put into it.

It is always great to ask questions but do not take anyone's advice or opinions and follow blindly. Do your own research, you will be much happier knowing you have done it for yourself and by yourself. The first buzz you get from your own budz...is by far the BEST high you will ever have!

Do a search using your current question as the keyword(s) and ZOOOM!! Like Wonka's Great Glass Elevator…off you go to tons of threads answering all your questions. Read all the Newbie Central stickies and learn…

After that you are a seasoned vet. Because to soak up all that information and sift through it, is going to take time. You will likely finish your first grow by then. Viola! grow complete and education well under way.


----------



## Forsure (May 3, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Welcome to RIU, and the wonderful world of cultivating the world's most misunderstood and feared medicines!!!
> 
> The only 'advice' I can give you or anyone is to read and learn and then apply what you have read and learned to your garden and you cannot fail. Anyways, remember the search tool is your friend...Lots of folks here willing to help a new farmer get up and growing. But at the end of the day your grow will be only as good as the knowledge and work you put into it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice and welcome $bkbbudz$!


----------



## Little B. (May 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm new here so you all take it easy on me if I mess something up on the forum or put it in wrong place or something stupid like that. Anyway I'm from middle Tennessee and been growing for a few years now and still learning. Rite now I got 3 plants started and they all autoflowers. 2 blue diesal and 1 Tha shiznit. I like the autos because they don't take long to grow, they stay short, and easier to hide and you can grow a pound in 3 to 4 months. Or more if you put out more plants. I also like putting me out a few photo strains to get that higher THC legal. But anyway it's all good. I do have a question? Is there anyone on here from middle Tennessee? You don't have to say who u are or what part of mid- Tenn. And also has anyone ever growled the Tha shiznit strain. I'm here to help and get help.


----------



## Mickeymouse916 (May 4, 2016)

Mickey here new member in town!!! Love what you guys do here and your forums have helped me out a ton in the past just finally made a profile. I'm about to construct my first grow box out of an old dresser and am kinda lost when it comes to indoor growing. Any ideas? Ventilation? I will have two areas one dedicated for flower and the other for veg. I'm pretty sure I'm going to use cfls.


----------



## Mickeymouse916 (May 4, 2016)

Oh yeah?!?! Anyone from central Cali? Would be cool to connect with some serious connoisseurs


----------



## Sortastupid (May 5, 2016)

Just wanted to say hello to all and say this is my first post. 
I am from Southern new England and was hoping to learn some things. 
I will be growing outside in a state where they frown on this activity but without a source to obtain smoke anymore I feel like what the hell.
Oh well that's my story 
Thanks


----------



## PimboBitches (May 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone. 

Just a quick hello to you all before I get to asking questions about hydro growing and the numerous considerations that it involves. Currently approaching week 3 of my first grow and things are mostly looking good. After numerous times killing off seedlings I've managed to drag a White Rhino through to flowering and I'm now just excited to see some results. 

Good luck to you all. 


Hydo:GT205 NFT System

LED: Advanced Platinum Series P150W

Nutrient: GH 3 Part


----------



## StickyIckyC (May 6, 2016)

What up,

Dropping in to introduce myself to everyone. I'm a somewhat experienced grower from Southern Cali, here to soak up as much game as possible. 
I recently purchased an 1000 sq ft grow room, and would love some guidance setting up the best environment to maximize yield.


----------



## MixedBAGaSEED (May 6, 2016)

Thoughts on this, will the lights burn out fast ?
Reflector Cup COB LED Grow Light 1200w Panel indoor Plant Veg flower Hydroponics - its on ebay


----------



## LitRookie7414 (May 7, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new to RIU and to the growing game so I jus had a couple questions.. would 4 orion DC computer 40 cfm fans (2 input 2 output) work for a dresser grow box I haven't started yet jus wanna getc everything ready before I start


----------



## Rolla123 (May 7, 2016)

Hi I'm from USA Florida and was wondering if it was too late in the season to start growing outdoors


----------



## Timesetter (May 7, 2016)

Just thought I'd drop by here and say hello. I'm new to the joining of a forum thing like this. Over the years I've pulled some great advice from these pages. Thought maybe now I could give some back.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 8, 2016)

rollitup said:


> welcome aboard harvester, It is a pain in the ass that guest posting was disabled as I know a lot of users like being anon, however you are still anonymouse in which I have disabled all IP logging throughout the site. As well of all access logs being deleted every 6 hrs.
> 
> Later on once I am able to setup a donations page or an affialte program I will be able to hire rollitup it's own security expert to come in and make sure all surfing is anon.
> 
> I also suggest when surfing cannabis culture or any other hemp related sites to use a proxy server.


How do i see pics


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 8, 2016)

Rolla123 said:


> Hi I'm from USA Florida and was wondering if it was too late in the season to start growing outdoors


I'm new to this site also but no you are perfect to start outside


----------



## TheHighCures (May 8, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Love the site and decided to register since ill be growing MJ. I look forward talking to everyone in this growing community.

Well I have temporary set up for now, within 2 weeks I'll upgrade lighting and ventilation and transfer my soil plants into a Dual DWC 3.5 Gallon buckets with "air injection technology" lol, brand Black Widow. But as of 05-08-16 this is my set up.

Tent - 48 X 24 X 70 Apollo Horticulture.
Lighting - 100 Watt Fluorescent Lighting with UVA and UVB. Some reptile brand light.
Container - Two 22 X 20 X 20 Pot with soil

I was thinking of purchasing and using 2 of these 
*30" ReptiSun® LED UVB Terrarium Hood"*
Would they work? For two plants....
I read from forums that uva and uvb increase THC.

Also would switching from soil to hydroponic be a smart move ? The plants are 10" - 13" high. 

Any input would be nice for this newbie. 

Cheers


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 9, 2016)

I use air injection from modularhydro it works well for me. I see you will be using the similar thing. It had helped me out


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 9, 2016)

TheHighCures said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Love the site and decided to register since ill be growing MJ. I look forward talking to everyone in this growing community.
> 
> ...


Really don't know about the light your talking about i use led grow lights and one 300 watt cfl. 1200 watts of led


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 9, 2016)

MixedBAGaSEED said:


> Thoughts on this, will the lights burn out fast ?
> Reflector Cup COB LED Grow Light 1200w Panel indoor Plant Veg flower Hydroponics - its on ebay


No its a great light it will last much longer than hid or mh


----------



## Forsure (May 9, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Really don't know about the light your talking about i use led grow lights and one 300 watt cfl. 1200 watts of led


What sort of LED are you running? Do you have pictures?


----------



## TheHighCures (May 9, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Really don't know about the light your talking about i use led grow lights and one 300 watt cfl. 1200 watts of led


Well I got a clamp light which has a 100 Watt CFL fluorescent bulb. This bulb emits UVA and UVB. 

I want to switch over to some reptile lighting because they are inexpensive and emit UVA and UVB. 

Here is some info on the light I'm interested.


"Zoo Med's New ReptiSun® LED UVB Terrarium Hood combines energy efficient, brilliant LED lighting with our long-time trusted ReptiSun® UVB Lamp. In addition to the 6500K LEDs, Red plant growth LEDs, and Blue Lunar LEDs, this hood houses a High Output T5 ReptiSun® UVB Lamp. The hood features a highly polished curved reflector for maximum efficiency and UVB penetration. This is the ideal light fixture for large terrariums, planted terrariums, and any species that benefits from UVB exposure and bright, visible light.
*Additional Information:*

Brilliant Light! 6500K daylight high output LEDs for truly naturalistic lighting.
Includes ReptiSun® 5.0 T5 High Out lamp for safe and effective UVB and bright light for improved color rendering.
620 nm Red LEDs stimulate live plant growth.
465 nm Blue LED simulates nighttime lighting "Lunar Effect".
20,000 hour life range


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 10, 2016)

TheHighCures said:


> Well I got a clamp light which has a 100 Watt CFL fluorescent bulb. This bulb emits UVA and UVB.
> 
> I want to switch over to some reptile lighting because they are inexpensive and emit UVA and UVB.
> 
> ...


The light sounds like it will work good. T5's are commonly used to grow. You can purchase Bulbs strictly for plant growth.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (May 10, 2016)

Does anyone know what these plants might possibly need? They're aging like old women and wrinkling.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 10, 2016)

Lookslike over watering to me maybe a little cal/mag deficiency


----------



## Spicehazy (May 10, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey there! I'm a Bay Area burner and am growing outdoors this year. I can use all the help I can get. I would also like to meet up with some growers in Concord, CA if possible.


----------



## Spicehazy (May 10, 2016)

I'm growing outdoors and am using FFOF with Mykos and e.b. Stone organics Sure Start. I also have perlite I'll mix in.
I have a GG4 and Candyland teen in a 1gal Pots. Been 2weeks since I got them. The guy at the club told me they are in Happy Frog soil. I haven't feed any notes yet.
I just got a GSC cone today and put it in a 1gal pot in FFOF with Mykos on the roots and Sure Start sprinkled lightly on top of soil. I then drenched it good with water.

I'm planning to transplant into 15gal pots 

I'm trying to veg them up as best as possible before the flowering season. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 11, 2016)

Your already a way better grower than me as for your pictures show. Keep on growing.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 11, 2016)

Forsure said:


> What sort of LED are you running? Do you have pictures?


I have MarsHydro led and one other brand also definitely not the top of the line mine are the cheaper of the led lights kind is the best i hear


----------



## Forsure (May 11, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> Does anyone know what these plants might possibly need? They're aging like old women and wrinkling.


Hey...they look fine to me new growth always seem to have an old woman wrinkly look to it, looking at the older leaves they look pretty healthy. No spots or curling so just give it a bit more time. I may be wrong but your older leaves look pretty healthy.


----------



## Forsure (May 11, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I have MarsHydro led and one other brand also definitely not the top of the line mine are the cheaper of the led lights kind is the best i hear


I don't think it matters too much lights are just one aspect to getting the balancing right, don't get me wrong they are important but there is still airflow, air exchange(if your in a tent, room or cabinet) humidity, media, nutrient, ph, to get right also. I think if your economic LED's are pumping out the right spectrum you can get good results, hell they get good results from T5 Flouro's!


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 11, 2016)

You are correct you could have the best lights in the world of each kind and and still grow crap lol. It is all about the whole picture. Forsure


----------



## Mrjacob274 (May 11, 2016)

Yeah im just under good old fashion T5's !


----------



## TheHighCures (May 11, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> The light sounds like it will work good. T5's are commonly used to grow. You can purchase Bulbs strictly for plant growth.


Yeah so far this light is working well. I'll probably buy an htg pure uv t5's. Alongside some fluorescent t5s'. Thanks a lot !


----------



## TheHighCures (May 11, 2016)

I have this other plant that I am taking care of but it's in soil. Any ideas what should I do about the old stems that are dead ? Leave them? Cut them off ? Or is there some thing else that i should do ? The top portions is pretty healthy

Thanks in advance,


----------



## MixedBAGaSEED (May 11, 2016)

Forsure said:


> What sort of LED are you running? Do you have pictures?


I am using t-5's and a cheap "1000"w bossled off amazon caugh caugh


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 11, 2016)

TheHighCures said:


> I have this other plant that I am taking care of but it's in soil. Any ideas what should I do about the old stems that are dead ? Leave them? Cut them off ? Or is there some thing else that i should do ? The top portions is pretty healthy
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> View attachment 3679205 View attachment 3679212


Cut them off


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 11, 2016)

MixedBAGaSEED said:


> I am using t-5's and a cheap "1000"w bossled off amazon caugh caugh


MarsHydro and Plantronics also galaxy hydro. I also have a 300 watt cfl. I'll take pics today or tomorrow. They work and my electric bill stays cool. What is a 1000w bosseled? When i finish remodeling my new house I'll be using, sun tunnels i still still supplement with led but I'll have good old nature indoors one for each room.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 11, 2016)

TheHighCures said:


> Yeah so far this light is working well. I'll probably buy an htg pure uv t5's. Alongside some fluorescent t5s'. Thanks a lot !


Are you from Michigan? Or is htg national


----------



## SunKeeper (May 12, 2016)

Salutations countrymen. 
Glad to be on, very excited. 


: )


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 12, 2016)

Welcome glad to have you on board


----------



## Mrjacob274 (May 12, 2016)

Anyone know what kind of bug this is?


----------



## MixedBAGaSEED (May 12, 2016)

Not sure but he looks pretty mellow


----------



## Forsure (May 12, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> Anyone know what kind of bug this is?


*Species Acanalonia conica or Leaf hopper*
*



*


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 12, 2016)

Forsure said:


> *Species Acanalonia conica or Leaf hopper*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (May 14, 2016)

Hello I'm new to the forum and growing as well. This will be my first time so I'm really nervous. My progress so far can be found on YouTube, search da dreadlock ganja farmer. Thanks for all help I know I'm gonna receive in advance


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> Hello I'm new to the forum and growing as well. This will be my first time so I'm really nervous. My progress so far can be found on YouTube, search da dreadlock ganja farmer. Thanks for all help I know I'm gonna receive in advance


Welcome this is a good forum you joined, I'm newhere also. Got about a year of growing under my belt but so much to learn.


----------



## TheHighCures (May 14, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Are you from Michigan? Or is htg national


 Nah, I'm from N. Long Beach, California. Htg is just a website, I don't think they make anything just sell. Check them out, htgsupply dot com.


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (May 14, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Welcome this is a good forum you joined, I'm newhere also. Got about a year of growing under my belt but so much to learn.


I know, and I'm willing to learn.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

Just stick to it. I had lots of issues at first but every crop i get better. I run a perpetual garden always harvesting a plant or two every month or two. I grow mine small. I still have lots to learn i consider myself new when you learn one thing and learn how to correct it then next run is something else that comes up. Getting better each time


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

TheHighCures said:


> Nah, I'm from N. Long Beach, California. Htg is just a website, I don't think they make anything just sell. Check them out, htgsupply dot com.


I use to live in Hollywood in the late 90's also lived in Glendale. They have store fronts in Michigan that's why i asked


----------



## TheHighCures (May 14, 2016)

So I purchased my lights and here is the set up now, 

The plants look kinda weird, it soft and dying leaves ? So I cut them off. And the other plant had black tip leaves , so same thing i cut them. 
Here is how they look and my set up. 

Plant 1 -    plant 2 -
   
Set up -
 the ph for them is 6.50
So far so good. Hope everyone is having a good weekend, cheers.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

I don't grow hydro but i think 6.5 is high if your in dwc 6.5 is perfect for soil but not your set up adjust your ph black tips could be over watering or ph lock out. Phosphorus deficiencys cause by ph that is my problem in soil i was at 8 to high so are you


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (May 14, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I don't grow hydro but i think 6.5 is high if your in dwc 6.5 is perfect for soil but not your set up adjust your ph black tips could be over watering or ph lock out. Phosphorus deficiencys cause by ph that is my problem in soil i was at 8 to high so are you


Yeah I think for Hydro it's 5.7 -6.0


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

Yup 5.5 is perfect just looked it up


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

TheHighCures said:


> So I purchased my lights and here is the set up now,
> 
> The plants look kinda weird, it soft and dying leaves ? So I cut them off. And the other plant had black tip leaves , so same thing i cut them.
> Here is how they look and my set up.
> ...


You need to drop it to 5.5 your going to have issues at 6 5 in your set up.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

I just wanted to say the high does cure shrunk my tumor and stops my wife's seizures.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

Random bag seed bud that everyone loved so i cloned her got another clone I'm going to pollinate when she gets bigger and i put her in flower. I made a few crosses last crop i used a male "the black" and crossed 9 pound hammer, orange bud,and chronic. Got babies now


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

TheHighCures said:


> So I purchased my lights and here is the set up now,
> 
> The plants look kinda weird, it soft and dying leaves ? So I cut them off. And the other plant had black tip leaves , so same thing i cut them.
> Here is how they look and my set up.
> ...


What lights did you end up getting


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

1000 watts of led and a 300 watt cfl flower bulb. 100 watt cfl and 180 watt led for veg


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 14, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> Yeah I think for Hydro it's 5.7 -6.0


Where are you from dreadlock


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 14, 2016)

To all new members that joined RIU today please see my signature...Nice to have you join!


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 15, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> To all new members that joined RIU today please see my signature...Nice to have you join!


Thank you very much just joined a couple weeks ago seems like a good spot. I have two plants looking sick in the picture of the lights what do you think is wrong with them should i just pull them my ph was way to high in my soil corrected that but they are 3 or 4 weeks in may be to late to save


----------



## TheHighCures (May 15, 2016)

MichiganJesse, alright will do. I'll probably stop by the hydro store and purchase some ph up and down. 
Right on, glad to hear that. May you and your wife stay strong and blessed my friend. 
I purchased two single 4' t5 fluorescent light fixtures. Blue bulbs. 6400k. 51 watts each. 

Sick setup Michiganjesse, are you growing them in soil? Of course. But I see those air tubes flowing. Are growing them using a hybrid method of hydroponic and soil ?


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 15, 2016)

TheHighCures said:


> MichiganJesse, alright will do. I'll probably stop by the hydro store and purchase some ph up and down.
> Right on, glad to hear that. May you and your wife stay strong and blessed my friend.
> I purchased two single 4' t5 fluorescent light fixtures. Blue bulbs. 6400k. 51 watts each.
> 
> Sick setup Michiganjesse, are you growing them in soil? Of course. But I see those air tubes flowing. Are growing them using a hybrid method of hydroponic and soil ?


Yup modularhydro set up i have air lines that run at the bottom and up to the bottom of the roots of you look up modularhydro in youtube they have videos. I have ten buckets only 8 going right now they work great. I'm running super soil TLO " true living Organics" mix from buildasoil.com I am going to switch to revs mix next run or Michigan mix a pre mixed super soil is $40 A bag but water only no nutes I don't like the buildasoil.com much my soil ph is 8+ i have to ph my water to 5.5 which soil i shouldn't have to ph ro water that comes out at 7. The mix is off and i have had people tell me is off from the ingredients listed also but this was my first try wroth TLO my setup will bed better when i move into the house i bought a few months ago I'm remodeling the whole house from floor joists up. Finished that got floors bathroom kitchen some plumbing and electrical left. Then I'm adding sun tunnels to my grow room so I'll have one for each room veg and flowering they are like adding 600 watt hps / mh but free to ruin cause its the sun I'll still use my lights maybe not the cfl not site yet. My setup now is thrown together cause I'm only here a short time. The bucket system is nice 4 with everything is $100 with pump not bad and you can buy the house stuff 6 pack of spider for under $40 i had air pump already


----------



## nyceone (May 15, 2016)

End of week 6 bag seed


----------



## growmancanada (May 16, 2016)

First grow been vegging for 3 weeks under 2 t5 high output flourescense 6400k 5000lumen lights. Green crack strain. Does it look heathy good grow? 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 16, 2016)

Looks pretty healthy to me a tiny bit of nute burn on the one leaf tip but no biggy. Looks great


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 16, 2016)

nyceone said:


> End of week 6 bag seed


Looks good


----------



## MurphyTLO420 (May 16, 2016)

Just joined the site, 51 days into my first garden... How am I doing?


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 16, 2016)

MurphyTLO420 said:


> Just joined the site, 51 days into my first garden... How am I doing?


Amazing how long you been growing? Better than me for sure and i have a year growing your garden blows mine out of the water


----------



## MurphyTLO420 (May 16, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Amazing how long you been growing? Better than me for sure and i have a year growing your garden blows mine out of the water


Thanks a ton, this is my first time. I had a great teacher/advisor and use an amazing system..


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 16, 2016)

MurphyTLO420 said:


> Thanks a ton, this is my first time. I had a great teacher/advisor and use an amazing system..


I see you say TLO in your name are you growing TLO? I'm trying to get my mix right i seem locked out i used buildasoil.com and have been having issues Jeremy Silva is trying to help me but something is wrong got plants dyjng in front of my eyes any ideas what is going on here phosphorus deficiencys is what it looks like to me. Jeremy from build a soil said to much cal/mag cause i added it to my soil and his mix has it but I'm having lots of issues to say the least.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 16, 2016)

MurphyTLO420 said:


> Thanks a ton, this is my first time. I had a great teacher/advisor and use an amazing system..


What system are you growing in? I like the LED that's what I'm running but not as nice as yours by far


----------



## nyceone (May 16, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Looks good


Thanks bro


----------



## iskatero19 (May 16, 2016)

Greetings to all growers!
I found RIU to be a very helpful place so I signed up right away.
Looking forward to learn more from more experienced members and share mine too.
Happy growing to everyone!
Cheers from Philippines!


----------



## growmancanada (May 17, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Looks pretty healthy to me a tiny bit of nute burn on the one leaf tip but no biggy. Looks great


How can you tell if it's a nice burn? I had spider mites when I first got my clone but I've rid them since i found out. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

growmancanada said:


> How can you tell if it's a nice burn? I had spider mites when I first got my clone but I've rid them since i found out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Rollitup mobile app


No burn, is nice burn.


----------



## growmancanada (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No burn, is nice burn.


I meant nute burn dude 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MurphyTLO420 (May 18, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I see you say TLO in your name are you growing TLO? I'm trying to get my mix right i seem locked out i used buildasoil.com and have been having issues Jeremy Silva is trying to help me but something is wrong got plants dyjng in front of my eyes any ideas what is going on here phosphorus deficiencys is what it looks like to me. Jeremy from build a soil said to much cal/mag cause i added it to my soil and his mix has it but I'm having lots of issues to say the least.


Did you do a big P/k boost? And what sort of nutrients are you adding? 
BTW yes Im growing TLO super soil/ started with rock wool clones and Coco chore veg... I have 5 315 lecs and two less so far in my bloom..


----------



## WoodyWoodWood (May 18, 2016)

First time grower, and new on the forum. Super noob


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 18, 2016)

growmancanada said:


> How can you tell if it's a nice burn? I had spider mites when I first got my clone but I've rid them since i found out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Rollitup mobile app


Just the way the leaf tips look. I have had mites in the past they look different than that. It's just an educated guess. I am no expert by any means just what it looked like to me.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 18, 2016)

WoodyWoodWood said:


> First time grower, and new on the forum. Super noob


Welcome


MurphyTLO420 said:


> Did you do a big P/k boost? And what sort of nutrients are you adding?
> BTW yes Im growing TLO super soil/ started with rock wool clones and Coco chore veg... I have 5 315 lecs and two less so far in my bloom..


I only do teas no nutes. But my babies are sick. Just RO water. Sorry if I sound dumb but what is 5 315 lecs. Man your garden looks good


----------



## WoodyWoodWood (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Jesse


----------



## MurphyTLO420 (May 18, 2016)

What amendments for your teas? It looks like a cal/mag deficiency... too much potassium, trying using crushed oyster shells for calcium. Are you using any Bone meal?


----------



## *BUDS (May 18, 2016)

You get the fucking ugly plant of the year award.


----------



## *BUDS (May 18, 2016)

TheHighCures said:


> I have this other plant that I am taking care of but it's in soil. Any ideas what should I do about the old stems that are dead ? Leave them? Cut them off ? Or is there some thing else that i should do ? The top portions is pretty healthy
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> ...


----------



## David13 (May 18, 2016)

Hello,

I am David from the Netherlands. I am a small outdoor grower. This year is my third grow, so i am still learning and hope i can find some good information here.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 18, 2016)

David13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am David from the Netherlands. I am a small outdoor grower. This year is my third grow, so i am still learning and hope i can find some good information here.


Welcome


----------



## MurphyTLO420 (May 19, 2016)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Troggy_420 (May 19, 2016)

Hey new member here, and new to growing. I've got three white widow and three Cinderella sprouted in Pete pucks and have thoes planted in keg cups in potting soil, the other day I mixed some things together just want to hear thoughts. So far in my mix I have four bags of pro mix potting soil, one brick or coco choir, which expands to almost a wheel barrow full, one 20lb bag of work castings, (going to add compost I will get from a mushroom farmer) one hand full of fish bone meal. This is what I have so far, I have access to soya meal and crushed oyster shell at work. The oyster shell is not powder but is crushed pretty small, should I put some in? Any suggestions would be great, thanks


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 19, 2016)

Mmm.. maybe it's because you trolled them huh?¿ kinda like what u just did to me in my pms? This is trolling, where you just random message someone and try to start shit.. leave me alone, I don't know you and doubt seriously I would want to, considering your 1st impression you've made by sending me some bs. Oh well I'm over it. Moved on. Peace.


smokentoken said:


> so I'm new but old, its been years since I was here and I can't remember my old login info. Not a big deal, don't care to deal with some I dealt with in the past tbh
> 
> I'm not growing right now but I'm happy to contribute by helping the newbs


----------



## Troggy_420 (May 19, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Mmm.. maybe it's because you trolled them huh?¿ kinda like what u just did to me in my pms? This is trolling, where you just random message someone and try to start shit.. leave me alone, I don't know you and doubt seriously I would want to considering your 1st impression you've made by sending me some bs. Oh well I'm over it. Moved on. Peace.


Sorry I'm trying to figure out how to navigate this forum never been on one before and did not mean to pm or "troll" you, take er down a notch it's not personal, I'm just learning sorry, peace


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2016)

*BUDS said:


> You get the fucking ugly plant of the year award.


Man, look at that stretch. I'm not even mad. I'm even kind of impressed.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 19, 2016)

Wasn't tlkn to you hommie. I had quoted the posters post above yours.
Smokentokin to be exact. Anyways like said over it.




Troggy_420 said:


> Sorry I'm trying to figure out how to navigate this forum never been on one before and did not mean to pm or "troll" you, take er down a notch it's not personal, I'm just learning sorry, peace


----------



## Troggy_420 (May 19, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Wasn't tlkn to you hommie. I had quoted the posters post above yours.
> Smokentokin to be exact. Anyways like said over it.





Sassafras¥ said:


> Wasn't tlkn to you hommie. I had quoted the posters post above yours.
> Smokentokin to be exact. Anyways like said over it.


cool, gotcha man


----------



## MurphyTLO420 (May 19, 2016)

MurphyTLO420 said:


> Just joined the site, 51 days into my first garden... How am I doing?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 19, 2016)

Looks good so far. What ppms are you pushing them ladies if I may ask?


----------



## Greenthumbgrower2390 (May 19, 2016)

Hows it going everyone I'm a fairly new grower and new to the site just wanted to join in and tell a little bout my grow and get opinions and advice.. so I have two 600 watts mh in a 8 by 6 flower room but I am only useing a 6 by 3 area On each side of the room..like to have some working room.. (question numer 1 would a three foot light rail be good to cover that area) back to describeing the room for ventilation I am only useing a wall mount oscillating fan and my temp fluctuate from 79 to 86 which I think is a little high..(question number 2 what's the best way to go about controlling temps) I grow in a Coco/hapyfrog mix which I might change due to I don't really like feeding Everytime I water and because I had a bad gnat problem which I still do but I'm trying to get control of it bought some mosquito bits and course perlite and put it over the soil and yellow sticky pads just treated them yesterday almost killed two of my plants anyways I use biobizz grow,bloom,root stimulation and use super thrive only in veg and I have cal mag.. I have 6 by 6 veg room one 600 watt HP's one oscillating fan I post more if later


----------



## Nezho (May 20, 2016)

I've been lurking around on this site for a while now, good content, good people and shit so decided to join 
But why is everyone growing mj seriously where i live it's a hell lot cheaper to just buy weed ??? 

Also riu you seem great pls dont turn out like gc and ban people for no apparent reason


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 20, 2016)

Nezho said:


> I've been lurking around on this site for a while now, good content, good people and shit so decided to join
> But why is everyone growing mj seriously where i live it's a hell lot cheaper to just buy weed ???
> 
> Also riu you seem great pls dont turn out like gc and ban people for no apparent reason


It's not cheaper where I'm from


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 20, 2016)

Greenthumbgrower2390 said:


> Hows it going everyone I'm a fairly new grower and new to the site just wanted to join in and tell a little bout my grow and get opinions and advice.. so I have two 600 watts mh in a 8 by 6 flower room but I am only useing a 6 by 3 area On each side of the room..like to have some working room.. (question numer 1 would a three foot light rail be good to cover that area) back to describeing the room for ventilation I am only useing a wall mount oscillating fan and my temp fluctuate from 79 to 86 which I think is a little high..(question number 2 what's the best way to go about controlling temps) I grow in a Coco/hapyfrog mix which I might change due to I don't really like feeding Everytime I water and because I had a bad gnat problem which I still do but I'm trying to get control of it bought some mosquito bits and course perlite and put it over the soil and yellow sticky pads just treated them yesterday almost killed two of my plants anyways I use biobizz grow,bloom,root stimulation and use super thrive only in veg and I have cal mag.. I have 6 by 6 veg room one 600 watt HP's one oscillating fan I post more if later


Diatomaceous earth works great for gnats. I had them and never got them back after using it just sprinkle in the dirt. Yes to hot for sure. Need to expel the heat somehow or use ac when I ran my 1000w hps I vented it through the roof and ran ac


----------



## Nezho (May 20, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> It's not cheaper where I'm from


i don't know much about prices in other countries but its like 10 bucks for 4-5 grams of pretty good weed here, which costs a lot less than the equipment one would have to buy, but i guess it's not the same in the states.


----------



## Greenthumbgrower2390 (May 20, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Diatomaceous earth works great for gnats. I had them and never got them back after using it just sprinkle in the dirt. Yes to hot for sure. Need to expel the heat somehow or use ac when I ran my 1000w hps I vented it through the roof and ran ac


Nice I'm going to have to check that out .. what was the BTU on the ac and what size room.. I have a 5000 BTU window ac but do u think it could drop the temp down to were I need it in that size room..


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 20, 2016)

Greenthumbgrower2390 said:


> Nice I'm going to have to check that out .. what was the BTU on the ac and what size room.. I have a 5000 BTU window ac but do u think it could drop the temp down to were I need it in that size room..


That will work for sure same size room don't know the btu but it was a small window unit


----------



## nyceone (May 20, 2016)

They loving the sun


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 20, 2016)

Nezho said:


> i don't know much about prices in other countries but its like 10 bucks for 4-5 grams of pretty good weed here, which costs a lot less than the equipment one would have to buy, but i guess it's not the same in the states.


10 bucks for one gram here


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 20, 2016)

Nezho said:


> i don't know much about prices in other countries but its like 10 bucks for 4-5 grams of pretty good weed here, which costs a lot less than the equipment one would have to buy, but i guess it's not the same in the states.


Where are you from wish i had that hook up


----------



## MurphyTLO420 (May 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Looks good so far. What ppms are you pushing them ladies if I may ask?


Using organics TLO SUPERSOIL, I'm using a few amendments in my teas but not measuring ppms, pH, or anything really other than temp and rh


----------



## TyDeF (May 20, 2016)

Hey Hey... 

Just built my first grow room 6x6 and have started my seeds (on day 6). 
I've already posted on question in a new thread if anyone want's to give some advice! I will be planting half of my plants indoors, with the rest outdoors. Will it be to late to start outdoors? 

Look forward to getting advice, and hopefully soon giving some as well!


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 20, 2016)

TyDeF said:


> Hey Hey...
> 
> Just built my first grow room 6x6 and have started my seeds (on day 6).
> I've already posted on question in a new thread if anyone want's to give some advice! I will be planting half of my plants indoors, with the rest outdoors. Will it be to late to start outdoors?
> ...


What area are you in? How long is the growing season where you are at never to late if you have a few months before flowing


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 20, 2016)

MurphyTLO420 said:


> Using organics TLO SUPERSOIL, I'm using a few amendments in my teas but not measuring ppms, pH, or anything really other than temp and rh


Can you give me your soil recipe to make about 20 gallons of soil. Your plants on amazing disappointed with buildasoil.com nothing but problems with there mix


----------



## TyDeF (May 20, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> What area are you in? How long is the growing season where you are at never to late if you have a few months before flowing


I'm in the Southeast... US growing zone 8a if you are going by that. I know I could have planted probably a couple weeks earlier, but the only downside should be a bit smaller plants right?


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 20, 2016)

TyDeF said:


> I'm in the Southeast... US growing zone 8a if you are going by that. I know I could have planted probably a couple weeks earlier, but the only downside should be a bit smaller plants right?


You are correct. Best thing to do is start early inside then move outside as weather permits but better late than never and the sun is better than any light.


----------



## TyDeF (May 20, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> You are correct. Best thing to do is start early inside then move outside as weather permits but better late than never and the sun is better than any light.


Awesome, thanks for the input. Not sure exactly how long to keep them inside first cause I definitely want them to get sun as soon as possible. 
I've attached a pic of day 6. roots are already coming through the bottom of the rapid rooters.


----------



## Nezho (May 21, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Where are you from wish i had that hook up


Iran lmao weed and hash is pretty cheap over here


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

Nezho said:


> i don't know much about prices in other countries but its like 10 bucks for 4-5 grams of pretty good weed here, which costs a lot less than the equipment one would have to buy, but i guess it's not the same in the states.


10 bucks for ~an eighth and a half? Where the fuck do you live?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

Nezho said:


> Iran lmao weed and hash is pretty cheap over here


That explains it. Great English, by the way, Sadiq.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 21, 2016)

Nezho said:


> Iran lmao weed and hash is pretty cheap over here


Makes sense heroine too I bet


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 21, 2016)

TyDeF said:


> Awesome, thanks for the input. Not sure exactly how long to keep them inside first cause I definitely want them to get sun as soon as possible.
> I've attached a pic of day 6. roots are already coming through the bottom of the rapid rooters.


The elements can easily kill a small plant but they can go outside now maybe a dome will be needed if heavy weather is coming


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 21, 2016)

Nezho said:


> Iran lmao weed and hash is pretty cheap over here


Yeah I have a friend from Columbia and he said they pay $30 for a grocery bag full of weed. Not so in the states. I mean if i have to pay for it i can get deals from friends who also grow but needing it for my tumor and my wife's seizures I can't get deals all year every day


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Makes sense heroine too I bet


Heroin is an Afghanistan thing mostly.


----------



## TyDeF (May 21, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> The elements can easily kill a small plant but they can go outside now maybe a dome will be needed if heavy weather is coming


Think I'll keep them inside for another week... dont want to risk it! Any suggesstions for keeping deer away? I dont want to put anything atound like wire as I'm trying to keep the grow discreet.


----------



## Nezho (May 21, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Makes sense heroine too I bet


Not realy actually, mostly just hash and weed, i've seen some abuse of cocaine and ketamin recently but not heroin, that stuff's pretty expensive here too (i think)


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 21, 2016)

Nezho said:


> Not realy actually, mostly just hash and weed, i've seen some abuse of cocaine and ketamin recently but not heroin, that stuff's pretty expensive here too (i think)


I just know that most of the stuff in the states is from the middle east. I read and stay up on news daily lots of people dying here from it it's out of control


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 21, 2016)

TyDeF said:


> Think I'll keep them inside for another week... dont want to risk it! Any suggesstions for keeping deer away? I dont want to put anything atound like wire as I'm trying to keep the grow discreet.


I'm not sure what works with that really I'll ask around i live with deer in my area


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 21, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Heroin is an Afghanistan thing mostly.


Yes you are correct


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

High everyone ! I am pretty new to this, only the 4th plant I have grown. I only grow one at a time because I just need a teeny tiny little nug to at some point after the initial fade to white, find myself on Pluto. 

So I just purchased 3 feminized Blue Dream seeds from a Canadian company and my baby girl is just busting out all over the place. I am growing her in her own 5 gallon pot of Fox Farm soil. I have topped her off and then again, looking at 4 branches now starting to sprout. 

My question is about how I have my lighting set up and if it is better for it to be bushy like it is in the attached pic, or to stretch more upwards in terms of yield, buying a top light. I have her surrounded with 3, 2 bulb 48 inch fluorescent lamps standing vertically in close proximity, and as I work for myself and my dog is here by my side all day, she gets a ton of CO2, just across the room. 

Anyone willing to chime in on this would be greatly appreciated. No matter what, I know I am going to end up with more than I will smoke in close to 2 years, but the more the merrier. 

Then I have questions about the best methods of storage...

THC! 

I mean... TIA!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Yes you are correct


Not to sound condescending, but believe me when I say I know I am.


----------



## nyceone (May 21, 2016)

gee said:


> High everyone ! I am pretty new to this, only the 4th plant I have grown. I only grow one at a time because I just need a teeny tiny little nug to at some point after the initial fade to white, find myself on Pluto.
> 
> So I just purchased 3 feminized Blue Dream seeds from a Canadian company and my baby girl is just busting out all over the place. I am growing her in her own 5 gallon pot of Fox Farm soil. I have topped her off and then again, looking at 4 branches now starting to sprout.
> 
> ...


Which ca company u got it from


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

Why does it matter what company? I am asking about the stages of growth and environment she is in.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 21, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not to sound condescending, but believe me when I say I know I am.


Oh i know you are over 90% of heroine from the US Comes from there. I have military friends who have burned fields of poppy plants in Afghanistan. A little comes up from Mexico but that you will only see it west. I'm far from conceded but i know that much. The quality of it is not what use to come from China in the 80' and early 90's I am knowledgeable. I read alot about things going on in our world listen to NPR a few hours a day watch documentaries and use to be a bad boy also I was in the game in from Detroit I have 8 bullet holes been stabbed 3 times. Spent a few years in state prisons. Now I'm a father business owner and husband. Don't mess around anymore won't even speed but I keep up in the news. I will never forget my past still write a few friends doing life and keep money on my phone to chat with them also.


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not to sound condescending, but believe me when I say I know I am.


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

This place is getting really crazy, very fast. I posted in the newbie section and am being blown over with a discussion about heroin and one immediate response that is non sequitur. Is anybody moderating this place? (rhetorical question but rather concerted)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> This place is getting really crazy, very fast. I posted in the newbie section and am being blown over with a discussion about heroin and one immediate response that is non sequitur. Is anybody moderating this place? (rhetorical question but rather concerted)


..What's your issue, exactly?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

We're not dope heads here, if that's what you mean. I just mean I was there.


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

Maybe your avatar can answer that some? I hope you are not some kind of emissary or part of a greeting committee.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> Maybe your avatar can answer that some? I hope you are not some kind of emissary or part of a greeting committee.


Well, you're in luck, I'm not. If my behavior or demeanor is disturbing you, I apologize. Everything's copacetic, man. Relax, if you will.


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

I just said hello and asked a question. That conversation about heroin - does it belong in this newbie thread? Not a really inviting thing to come across


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

Okay cool. Just put yourself in my shoes and then scroll up a few posts. I hope you will understand my WTF moment.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> I just said hello and asked a question. That conversation about heroin - does it belong in this newbie thread? Not a really inviting thing to come across


..Do you not believe in free speech? I understand it probably isn't the best first impression, but these things do come up in an adult forum. Let's handle it like adults.


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

Sure, I do believe in free speech. And I believe in communities that have a certain energy about them and this was not a good start for me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> Sure, I do believe in free speech. And I believe in communities that have a certain energy about them and this was not a good start for me.


I promise you, it isn't like that here. I just meant I've been to Afghanistan and heroin and opium poppies are pretty commonplace.


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

So anyway, I am not wanting to argue. I posted what I did and hoping to meet new friends, get and give knowledge.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> So anyway, I am not wanting to argue. I posted what I did and hoping to meet new friends, get and give knowledge.


We're not arguing. What's going on, man? How are you tonight?


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

Okay, thanks for explaining. Im just confused how that kind of conversation is going on in a new members' introduce yourself thread. That is all I will say about it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> Okay, thanks for explaining. Im just confused how that kind of conversation is going on in a new members' introduce yourself thread. That is all I will say about it.


Fair enough.


----------



## vostok (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> High everyone ! I am pretty new to this, only the 4th plant I have grown. I only grow one at a time because I just need a teeny tiny little nug to at some point after the initial fade to white, find myself on Pluto.
> 
> So I just purchased 3 feminized Blue Dream seeds from a Canadian company and my baby girl is just busting out all over the place. I am growing her in her own 5 gallon pot of Fox Farm soil. I have topped her off and then again, looking at 4 branches now starting to sprout.
> 
> ...


i'm ur welcome committee cut and post that post u made and make ur own thread gotit..?


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

Yeah, Nevermind. 

Like energy attracts and you people are assholes.


----------



## vostok (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> Yeah, Nevermind.
> 
> Like energy attracts and you people are assholes.


dude hijack'in any members thread is rude

go figure, as they say here

and welcome


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

I asked a question and watched a new members' thread being hijacked by some conversation about heroin.


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

Is that appropriate here? And is your "welcome committee" response representative of this forum? If so, I'm out and sorry because what I read about this forum is totally different.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

Growbee, it's kind of imperative you check your inbox, so if you would, please, sir.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 21, 2016)

@growbee

First...Welcome!...

2nd this is an anonymous public forum with different people from different cultures, points of view, opinions, and thoughts. RIU admin will not attempt to 'police' members thoughts unless...the post is an outright vicious attack, if it contains nudity and other offensive material, is a sales pitch, the thread is posted in a non-appropriate forum (in which case it will likely just be moved and not deleted), or just becomes a non-stop trolling argument.

In other words...chillax my friend. I am sorry you found this thread so heinous. However, please remember the thread is meant as an introduction forum. If you have questions to ask, they would be better posted in other forums. Then you can start your own thread and pose questions that pertain to your specific issues.

Again a hearty welcome to you, glad you're here.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> Why does it matter what company? I am asking about the stages of growth and environment she is in.


I just realized that your 1st post was an honest and friendly posting meant to be congenial. However, your follow up to a general but valid question, can certainly be perceived as hostile and rude. In addition, the discussion you found so distasteful was in progress before you made your first posting.

You are acting as if we were anxiously awaiting your gracious visit to RIU and were ready willing and able to stop every other conversation here so your needs can be answered in the way you want them answered?

Sorry to be so harsh...but you get what you give in most situations and that especially rings true on RIU and other public internet forums.

Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

Yeah, my bad. Sleep deprived, so I fucked that all up and apologized personally to him.


----------



## nyceone (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> Why does it matter what company? I am asking about the stages of growth and environment she is in.


Cause i wanna get some seeds too im from canada bro


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> Why does it matter what company? I am asking about the stages of growth and environment she is in.


And besides if you follow this link: http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/results/

You will see there are at least 5 breeders of the blue dream strain and they are very different in origin genetics and have different phenos. So the question was valid.


----------



## nyceone (May 21, 2016)

UOTE="nyceone, post: 12616871, member: 923696"]Cause i wanna get some seeds too im from canada bro[/QUOTE]
Doesn't matter forget it


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

Smackdown!! 

I posted some nude photos.


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> I just realized that your 1st post was an honest and friendly posting meant to be congenial. However, your follow up to a general question can certainly be perceived as hostile and rude. In addition, the discussion you found so distasteful was in progress before you made your first posting.
> 
> You are acting as if we were anxiously awaiting your gracious visit to RIU and were ready willing and able to stop every other conversation here so your needs can be answered in the way you want them answered?
> 
> ...



I am breathing easily now. Thank you.


----------



## growbee (May 21, 2016)

nyceone said:


> UOTE="nyceone, post: 12616871, member: 923696"]Cause i wanna get some seeds too im from canada bro


Doesn't matter forget it[/QUOTE]
I will look this up and let you know. 

I bought seeds from two companies in Canada and onIt is ironic because the gun laws that Trump supports so heavily have him in the crosshairs himself, an unwitting victim. Somebody across the world is gonna take this neanderthal down IF he wins the presidency, but I would not shed one single tear if it happened yesterday. e, was approximately 30 seeds of White Fire, none of which responded and germinated. The best 4 of the ones they sent, big, dark and ripped. One of the 3 seeds I bought the other company busted out so fast I could hardly keep up when she did. Let me look up my credit card expenses and I will give you a link.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 21, 2016)

growbee said:


> Doesn't matter forget it


I will look this up and let you know.

I bought seeds from two companies in Canada and onIt is ironic because the gun laws that Trump supports so heavily have him in the crosshairs himself, an unwitting victim. Somebody across the world is gonna take this neanderthal down IF he wins the presidency, but I would not shed one single tear if it happened yesterday. e, was approximately 30 seeds of White Fire, none of which responded and germinated. The best 4 of the ones they sent, big, dark and ripped. One of the 3 seeds I bought the other company busted out so fast I could hardly keep up when she did. Let me look up my credit card expenses and I will give you a link.[/QUOTE]


Sorry I couldn't stop myself!


----------



## nyceone (May 22, 2016)

Theres an app called wickr if u wanna send a message privately. @growbee sorry if i offend u im just looking for a good bank that ill feel comfortable ordering stuff to my house where im from its not legal they r talking about legalizing it @$bkbbudz$ thanks bro you've been helping me since i join RIU.thanks alot my girls r looking good im getting bigger cola now


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 22, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I promise you, it isn't like that here. I just meant I've been to Afghanistan and heroin and opium poppies are pretty commonplace.


As you will read about heroine in almost every high times mag or skunk mag. Almost every issue speaks of these matters.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 22, 2016)

growbee said:


> Sure, I do believe in free speech. And I believe in communities that have a certain energy about them and this was not a good start for me.


Do you not read high times mag or skunk mag? Just about every issues speaks of these matters. The war on drugs is wrong sick and needs to stop.


----------



## Troggy_420 (May 22, 2016)

What's a good indicator it's time to "pot up" .. Started in keg cups and don't want my babies root bound


----------



## Troggy_420 (May 22, 2016)

Troggy_420 said:


> What's a good indicator it's time to "pot up" .. Started in keg cups and don't want my babies root bound


Also was all hammered up last night and came up with stacking cups to get closer to light... Thought that was pretty genious... Lmao


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 22, 2016)

growbee said:


> This place is getting really crazy, very fast. I posted in the newbie section and am being blown over with a discussion about heroin and one immediate response that is non sequitur. Is anybody moderating this place? (rhetorical question but rather concerted)


http://www.hightimes.com/read/opium-trail
This is just the first article that came up. Many more for the reading to be censored is not to be free. Nor sure why reading two people talking bothered you so much. Forums are designed for discussion and freedom of speech without censorship.


----------



## concall (May 23, 2016)

Hello all. I am just starting to grow again, its been years since my last crop. But I look forward to all the helpful advice and knowledge to gain here. I have a couple healthy babies 2 weeks old and a couple sickly 1 month old plants. Thankfully i found this site and gained a little knowledge on how to fix the problem. Thanks. And I look forward to


----------



## Größer Grow (May 23, 2016)

Super noob here...first time growing thought i would finally sign up n say Howdy  .

Growing in a decent sized box (needs a clean out) CFL x16 20w bulbs , have experimented so far with ...topping supercropping , tie downs and cloning . Heres some pics to introduce myself ! . (yes i need a decent camera i know ) ! Plants are OG Kush , Just switched the lights to 12/12 for the big girl


----------



## highyer (May 23, 2016)

if thats foil , you dont want it there my brother


----------



## Größer Grow (May 23, 2016)

not foil , maylar in its cheapest form ...3 points if you guess what its purpose is out of the packet Edit* granted it should be nice and glued flat, will get to that soon)


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 23, 2016)

I'll give u this much.. it's in the " camping section" in wally world.. haha 


Größer Grow said:


> not foil , maylar in its cheapest form ...3 points if you guess what its purpose is out of the packet Edit* granted it should be nice and glued flat, will get to that soon)


----------



## TooFriedEyes (May 23, 2016)

New member here. I've been doing some research on the site and decided to join.


----------



## CannaCrops (May 24, 2016)

Hello RIU Community!

Black Cherry Soda s1 Featured In The Picture!


----------



## ulfhedinn (May 24, 2016)

Newbie here in search of growing advice - but I'm in a pickle so I'll make a new thread.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 24, 2016)

Nice... I'd like to try that strain out. You remember where you happened to score it?


CannaCrops said:


> Hello RIU Community!
> 
> Black Cherry Soda s1 Featured In The Picture!View attachment 3689495


----------



## Samuelpeeps (May 24, 2016)

Hey guys, new to the site just wanted to say hi. I'm currently in week 5 of flower. 3 trainwreck & 2 og kush. Would appreciate some feedback as it's my first grow. 

Happy growing!!


----------



## CannaCrops (May 24, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Nice... I'd like to try that strain out. You remember where you happened to score it?


Black cherry soda is a clone only strain that's pretty popular on the west coast. I just happened to find a few bagseeds!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dirty Harry 420 (May 25, 2016)

Hi can someone tell me how to like posts haha, propa dumb question i know cant find it tho


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 25, 2016)

Dirty Harry 420 said:


> Hi can someone tell me how to like posts haha, propa dumb question i know cant find it tho


The like button next to the reply button lol


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 25, 2016)

Dirty Harry 420 said:


> Hi can someone tell me how to like posts haha, propa dumb question i know cant find it tho


Looked up coventry off your profile UK how are the laws there


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 25, 2016)

CannaCrops said:


> Black cherry soda is a clone only strain that's pretty popular on the west coast. I just happened to find a few bagseeds!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


I love a few bag seeds I have my second favorite plant from a bag seed no idea what it is


----------



## Dirty Harry 420 (May 25, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Looked up coventry off your profile UK how are the laws there


cheers its genuinly not there tho haha must be my shit old laptop! the police round here are arseholes man but as long as your not obvious or get complaints they kinda turn a blind eye these days, unless your doing it commercially. it is still illegal tho unfortunately just not top priority for th popo haha


----------



## farmboy 420 (May 25, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 Just signed up thanks!


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 25, 2016)

Dirty Harry 420 said:


> cheers its genuinly not there tho haha must be my shit old laptop! the police round here are arseholes man but as long as your not obvious or get complaints they kinda turn a blind eye these days, unless your doing it commercially. it is still illegal tho unfortunately just not top priority for th popo haha


In my state we are legal if you have a doctor recommendation and state license which allows you to grow 12 plants. You can also register as a caregiver for 5 people allowing you to grow 72 plants. But the cops still mess with caregivers in some areas. I just do my 12 I'm good with that. It's still federally illegal though it's a mess everything is gray legal but not legal lol. But they usually don't mess with the small guy growing 12 plants at 2 and 3 ft tall strange the like is not there try and log out restart computer


----------



## Dirty Harry 420 (May 26, 2016)

your lucky mate would love to move to america, 12 plants would do me too. fucked up about it been a grey area tho its better to know one way or another. worst thing is generaly people growing are otherwise law obiding good people been criminalized for self medicating and growing a bloody plant!! yeah wierd haha maybe because im a new member i know its not letting me post a journal yet, tried mate but still not there aha


----------



## nyceone (May 26, 2016)

Day52 black domina


----------



## Dirty Harry 420 (May 26, 2016)

nyceone said:


> Day52 black domina


looking nice love plants with them dark like rubbery looking leaves


----------



## thechosenoneronburgandy (May 26, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


help lol anyone with webcam mind chatting? i have some questions and cant find any other way of even asking :/


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 26, 2016)

Dirty Harry 420 said:


> your lucky mate would love to move to america, 12 plants would do me too. fucked up about it been a grey area tho its better to know one way or another. worst thing is generaly people growing are otherwise law obiding good people been criminalized for self medicating and growing a bloody plant!! yeah wierd haha maybe because im a new member i know its not letting me post a journal yet, tried mate but still not there aha


Yes 12 is good for me really on my level they will not mess with me. Yes it's dumb still so gray an area. But it's only the big people they mess with. I'm happy that it's easier than before growing one before was jail time so 12 I'm cool with. We have store fronts in my state but they are still illegal lol but cities are zoning for them now even though state and federal law don't allow it kinda funny. I have helped remodel 2 stores so far. Better to be half legal than not at all. At least if they did mess with you you have a legal fight.


----------



## skysurfing (May 27, 2016)

Hey there, long time lurker, I mean browser. 

TGIF 

Living the dream in california


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 27, 2016)

skysurfing said:


> Hey there, long time lurker, I mean browser.
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Living the dream in california


Where in Cali are you from I lived in Hollywood i mean hollyweired back in the late 90's Glendale also. Crazy times in my early 20's but Michigan has always been home just don't like winter much just stay indoors most I can. Still got some good friends in Cali. Just a couple. Miss them days but life is grand, my kiddos are my world. They put more joy in my life than anything and give my gray hairs at the same time. Picked up Aphga kush skunk, Acapulco gold, and 9lbs hammer today. Which one you think i should plant outside maybe 2


----------



## Olias of Budhillow (May 27, 2016)

Greetings and Salutations to all!

New to this forum but not to growing. I am looking to continue my education and further my knowledge to improve every grow I do.

Glad to be here.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2016)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## GardenGnome83 (May 31, 2016)

Hello farmers! When will I be allowed to post journals?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 1, 2016)

This is my Warlock at day 40. More to come when I can start a grow journal.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> This is my Warlock at day 40. More to come when I can start a grow journal.


Nice don't know the answer new also


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 1, 2016)

nyceone said:


> Day52 black domina


Pretty.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's one of my Grape Ape seedlings, a week or so from popping. Anyone grown this before? I hear it's quick and easy...


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Here's one of my Grape Ape seedlings, a week or so from popping. Anyone grown this before? I hear it's quick and easy...


Never grew it but smoked some it was nice


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 1, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Never grew it but smoked some it was nice


Me too. Good smoke, excited to grow it for the first time.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 2, 2016)

Well shit... u happen to have a extra one?  or be up to do some trade? Never hurts to ask.


CannaCrops said:


> Black cherry soda is a clone only strain that's pretty popular on the west coast. I just happened to find a few bagseeds!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Bama Dan (Jun 2, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thanks for the add....i used to grow years ago and just now back in the game...i thought i knew how to grow....things have changed hu...thanks..


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 3, 2016)

new to the grow game, lost my job and career due to a random drug screen at work and looking to dive in head first as my new career. mj is a wonderful plant that has so many uses and now i'm devoting myself to it. plus, it seems like most people who are into mj are just much better people. thanks for having a great community as i've been a bit of a lurker up to now because of my previous job. roll 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## 81nomad (Jun 3, 2016)

whatz crackin riu. following my bro tank on this thread and looked cool so I signed up 4 myself.


----------



## DankDude420 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello everyone. I currently have a small grow going, 1 Trainwreck, 1 Lemon Kush Headband. I'm going to attempt my first ScroG with the currently 6 node LKH once it has some height to it. They are currently under T5s but I'm moving them to 315W CDL for flower. These are soil grows which I do almost exclusively following The Rev's True LIving Organics book. Once I get the feel of the site, I'll get some pictures posted if anything impressive looking happens.


----------



## Marteen (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok I'm brand new to this I bought a 4x8 tent, running 2 LECs an 6 plants in 10 gallon pots with fox farm super soil. I wanna add another light to increase light. What do people think?


----------



## CaesarClown (Jun 6, 2016)

I was SunKeeper. 

Now I am not.


----------



## WinkDaddi (Jun 6, 2016)

I just recently joined and am learning alot from this forum. Now if we could just get the laws changed. So everyone can benefit from this wealth of information. However I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon. Sob


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 6, 2016)

WinkDaddi said:


> I just recently joined and am learning alot from this forum. Now if we could just get the laws changed. So everyone can benefit from this wealth of information. However I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon. Sob


unfortunately, being awake was never meant for the masses. welcome and soak up that knowledge.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2016)

welcome to RIU


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 7, 2016)

Bitter sweet being a newb, especially when you get a bit older. You feel young again, like a freshmen, but deep down you know you're still the old man across the street drinking Old Milwaukee. 

As far as in the USA, we need to create a joint commission and propose this to the the gov. as a compliance and regulations commission for banks to follow. Then boom, it's legal, and FDIC, NCUA, OCC, and Fed. Reserve will finally be able to "start making money legally" in the cannabis industry, and business owners won't have to stack their money in back yard vaults. Just some food for thought. I call it operation shoe horn...told you I'm old.


----------



## eddie831 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi i havent posted on here in months due to me battling my cancer. Never really posted on here but im in need of some help . I didnt keep track of the week its on in flowering. Had too much going on, but how do they look based on the pic? They sprouted on the 28th of January & I vegged for about 2 months and a half. Dont want to chop her down if she aint ready so that's what brings me here today pretty much. Want my hard work & time to pay off. Only using about 100 watts of CFLs, i know its not much but this grow is just for personal use. I prefer quality over quantity for now... Thanks guys!


 View attachment 3702601  View attachment 3702601


----------



## Babyy_Kushh (Jun 9, 2016)

Hola hola ) I'm from the UK. Setting up to grow for the first time So I'm learning ahaha. Just bought a grow tent, 125w CFL duel spectrum light, bio biz light mix soil, and clonex rooting tonic/hormones. I know I'm probably gonna need more light if not definitely. As for fertiliser, I've been told to just use miracle grow and see how it goes...so I've order the water soluble one for tomatoes... I don't know if I need to buy the flowering one too for flowering stage >< I was just planning to grow ONE feminised strawberry cake seed, germinate it, plant it, and literally just learn from trial and error. If anyone has any tips that might help save me a few pennies that would be great...also I haven't a clue how to use this site properly so excuse me ahaha


----------



## RealLifeProdigy (Jun 11, 2016)

What's up everyone, first time patient lol.


----------



## Antanas (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi guys, im preparing for my very first grow in a spacebucket (as i dont have much space and it would be very stealthy), so ive decided to join your community to share my progress with other colleagues and maybe find some answers to stupid newbie questions  Already did my first purchase of buckets


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Jun 11, 2016)

Well...I have copied and pasted this so many times in individual threads that it is becoming annoying. So, henceforth I will only use it in this Newbie Welcome forum...

Welcome to RIU, and the wonderful world of cultivating the world's most misunderstood and feared medicines!!!

The only 'advice' I can give you or anyone is to read and learn and then apply what you have read and learned to your garden and you cannot fail. Anyways, remember the search tool is your friend...Lots of folks here willing to help a new farmer get up and growing. But at the end of the day your grow will be only as good as the knowledge and work you put into it.

It is always great to ask questions but do not take anyone's advice or opinions and follow blindly. And remember anyone may have a well-known member status…but that means they have posted and responded to many threads and does not always mean well-educated growerz. Do your own research, you will be much happier knowing you have done it for yourself and by yourself. The first buzz you get from your own budz...is by far the BEST high you will ever have!

Do a search using your current question as the keyword(s) and ZOOOM!! Like Wonka's Great Glass Elevator…off you go to tons of threads answering all your questions. Read all the Newbie Central stickies and learn…

Soaking up all that information and sifting through it, is going to take time. You will likely finish your first grow by then. Viola! grow complete and education well under way.


----------



## ganjaman77 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi guys/girls! I'm new around here. I hope to learn much information here and i'll surely share what i have in mind that can banefit this community!  I have a feminized Ketama from World Of Seeds grow in the making (only 1 plant in a 2x2x5 tent) and i'm near day 20 of veg. Trying to mainline it but i'm encountering some problems... I've posted a pic of it in this thread. Check it out if you're curious...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/strange-growth-from-cotyledon-with-mainlined-plant.898571/#post-12680389

Bye and see u around!


----------



## nyceone (Jun 11, 2016)

Got some free seeds from #overgrowncanada i set 17 the same day i got it which was Thursday and Friday wen i came from work check them all popped.
still have 4 more to plant out
Does anyone ever heard of green kingdom?


----------



## sk8448 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello all,
im new here and a new grower. i have a few pic of my plants, can someone tell me if they look right? 1 week old


----------



## sk8448 (Jun 13, 2016)

why are the cotyledons folding under?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

eddie831 said:


> Hi i havent posted on here in months due to me battling my cancer. Never really posted on here but im in need of some help . I didnt keep track of the week its on in flowering. Had too much going on, but how do they look based on the pic? They sprouted on the 28th of January & I vegged for about 2 months and a half. Dont want to chop her down if she aint ready so that's what brings me here today pretty much. Want my hard work & time to pay off. Only using about 100 watts of CFLs, i know its not much but this grow is just for personal use. I prefer quality over quantity for now... Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702600 View attachment 3702601 View attachment 3702600 View attachment 3702601


How you feeling bud? Your plant looks nice. My vision sucks I cant tell if they are close.


----------



## ExtremelyUrgent (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Everybody,
I am working on my first MMJ grow and I am gonna have a LOT of questions.
I have looked at a few forums for growing and You all seem to be very friendly and knowledgeable.
So this is the first grow forum I have joined.
I will let You know what I don't know soon...
Thanks Ahead Of Time ~E


----------



## nikoll (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello all.
Beginner growing 4 plants in small space. Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## L84AD8 (Jun 15, 2016)

Greetings everyone. Another newbie on the block

Converted half a wardrobe into an interesting setup. Looking at getting into my first grow - just waiting on the little girl to pop and show herself. Good times ahead! looking forward to getting to know you all around the forums. Cheers


----------



## ZimTastic (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey there guys! 
I am Zim.

Thought i'd put myself out there to meet and greet! I have just received my first Seeds of Lowryder which will be planted in the next couple of days, as my delivery of soil, fertilizer, planting pots and loads of other stuff -might've- gotten delayed, the phone call I received about the order was very.. well, hard to understand. so I have decided to wait to germinate my seeds until I know for sure that I have everything.

I've decided to record my Entire grow, total of 5 (Maybe 6) as I got a free seed in my delivery *yay* 
As it is my first grow, I'm hoping for some tips and trix and hopefully guidance towards my pretties to live a short and prosperous life!

Anyways happy growing everyone, I'll be seeing you around!

//Zim


----------



## Akkushmaster (Jun 16, 2016)

I am new to roll it up, looking to connect with other grows to improve my garden, I am a novice grower working in both hydro and soil, currently running humboldt nutrients, and a couple additives, I grow under hps and have about twenty strains, holding it down for AK.


----------



## metalback (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm in my first grow with 6 generations going at this time. Like so many on here, I have many questions. By far most are answered here by you generous growers, thank you. I've learned much here, but being a newbie, I and many here still have stupid questions. Sometimes your first time through you do not understand some what is being told to us.


Michiganjesse said:


> Yes you are correct


Also China


----------



## metalback (Jun 17, 2016)

I am a newbie working my first grow. I have a stupid question that has been asked time, and time again. This pic is my second plant. I've been checking for sex for almost 2 weeks (Sorry, I switched to flowering stage 2 weeks ago). I don't know if I'm seeing a female, or just new leaves. Being my first time I haven't seen male or female for myself yet. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## metalback (Jun 17, 2016)

Akkushmaster said:


> I am new to roll it up, looking to connect with other grows to improve my garden, I am a novice grower working in both hydro and soil, currently running humboldt nutrients, and a couple additives, I grow under hps and have about twenty strains, holding it down for AK.


Ak, glad to hear from you here. I've been gaining a great deal of knowledge here and really appreciate it. I'm growing 15 plants at this time. This is my first time growing. You'd laugh if you saw my grow rooms!! LOL My large bedroom closet is my nursery, where veg and seeds are growing. My second bedroom closet is my flowering room!! LOL I covered both closets in mylar, 800 watt LED in flowering room, and 300 watt and another 800 in my nursery. Considering the space I'm using compact bushy genetics, like Strawberry Kush. I have been using Fox Farms with no complaints, yet. I want to try my hand at hydroponics, any advice or help with that would be most helpful. If there is anything I can help with, just let me know.


----------



## metalback (Jun 17, 2016)

Nezho said:


> I've been lurking around on this site for a while now, good content, good people and shit so decided to join
> But why is everyone growing mj seriously where i live it's a hell lot cheaper to just buy weed ???
> 
> Also riu you seem great pls dont turn out like gc and ban people for no apparent reason


 Good weed is $300 an oz here. I'm disabled and grow my own instead of morphine. I grow in an apartment, both bedroom closets are green rooms. I have 12 plants growing in different stages. I grow in soil being a gardner. my main expense was lights. I've put out $350 for my lights, other miscellaneous expenses at no more than $600 total. Growing in the small area I've chosen compact bushy plants. In the first 3 plants in flowering I'm guessing at 2-3oz dried and cured. After the first 2 ozs, my grow is free ((I know, still need nutrients, soil etc....) But each grow after will take less than $40. That's why people grow. You could right this moment, clean a closet, if it isn't white walls, then tack up some mylar, or go cheap and buy a couple of those mylar rescue blankets at walmart for $2. Get your light (main expense) use old nursery buckets. most nursery's have the old black plastic buckets plants come in. Get 2-4 gal buckets and clean with water and a little bit of chlorine. Get a cutting from a friend, or seeds. You can buy seeds from places in Amsterdam. Depending on the genetics the cost could be 3-5 seeds for $30-$60. Order short plants, like a Strawberry Kush. They are short and very prolific budders. The last reason to grow your own is.....it's fun.


----------



## weediculous (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello my fellow MJ growers! 

I'm new to this and here's my first grow. sorry for the quality, its from my phone and under a LED light. 

Backstory:

I bought seeds online and grew them around March 2016 indoor. I dont know how many days it has been but so far so good. Initially, I started with 18 plants in a 3x3 tent thinking that would be sufficient. However, I later found out that I had grown too many plants! My thinking was that, maybe half of those might die or didn't grow at all during the seedling to vegetative state. As of now, I've removed 5 plants due to it growing too slow compared to the other plants - 2 removed after switching over to flowering since they never grew beyond their vegetative state (they were the weaklings of the bunch). 2 removed again, after putting on 12/12 for a few weeks. One didnt show any flowering while the remaining already started flowering. The other plant flowered, but was growing all messed up (the flowering and leaves were misshaped, showing very little budding progress). And finally, just couple of days ago, I removed another plant as it was flowering too slow(shown below in normal lighting). 

Growing:

In terms of how i'm growing, I dont have a specific schedule or "scientific" method of growing them. I simply water with tap(my city has a decent water system <120PPM and average 8.0 - 9.0PH) and PH it down to ~6.5. I used flora micro/bloom/gro a few times, but was concerned about over nourishing the plant so I switched to just plain water using a 3x3 tent with a carbon filter and ventilator to absorb most of the stank in 3 gallon reusable pot. I'm also using 2 300W LED light, which I think is decent since they're growing healthy.

My Question to my fellow veterans is how I can make sure my plant will grow with decent amount of THC/CBD. Right now, 4 of the 13 plant show promising sign of decent yield and producing lots of tricomes. does this equate to higher THC content? The images I have upload are the "best" plants displaying thick budding and tricome except for the ones under normal lighting which is going to be trashed.

any advice or criticism would be appreciated. 

Thanks for reading and Happy Growing!

-Weediculous


----------



## Caspers_garden (Jun 18, 2016)

High everyone im from So-Cal
Just like to say hello


----------



## Caspers_garden (Jun 18, 2016)

MALE OR FEMALE


----------



## metalback (Jun 18, 2016)

Caspers_garden said:


> MALE OR FEMALE


I don't know, but its a beauty. I think, and hope she's a she!! She looks nice.


----------



## metalback (Jun 18, 2016)

weediculous said:


> Hello my fellow MJ growers!
> 
> I'm new to this and here's my first grow. sorry for the quality, its from my phone and under a LED light.
> 
> ...


We are growing in similar fashion. I got this from growweedeasy.com :

There is not much you can do to increase levels of CBD besides choosing a high-CBD strain


CBD is often naturally found in higher amounts in low-THC varieties of cannabis such as hemp, and is also often found in higher levels in auto-flowering strains which are derived from a type of wild hemp


In recent years, some high-THC strains have been particularly bred to also include higher levels of CBD

Sounds like you must get a strain that is high, nothing to do otherwise. CBN can be adjusted by havesting.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 19, 2016)

metalback said:


> I don't know, but its a beauty. I think, and hope she's a she!! She looks nice.


She looks like a she.


----------



## Leffler (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi I'm Ben Leffler! I'm here to check out ongoing legalization efforts and follow general cannabis/greenery news!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 21, 2016)

Leffler said:


> Hi I'm Ben Leffler! I'm here to check out ongoing legalization efforts and follow general cannabis/greenery news!


Nice glad to have you


----------



## dogweed (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey peeps! Just getting started here. im in socal! mmj patient. Got my recamendation last week! placed two orders today. one from single seed-one from mars hydro. thought I would start w/ 2 autoflowers first. White widow & Northern lights.indoor gro! Hopefully my seed order will go smoothly! will post again soon as seeds arrive.


----------



## phishphish67 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hoog said:


> I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow. It seems to be doing ok! What do you think?


ive heard miricale grow is bad for mj


----------



## dogweed (Jun 24, 2016)

dogweed said:


> Hey peeps! Just getting started here. im in socal! mmj patient. Got my recamendation last week! placed two orders today. one from single seed-one from mars hydro. thought I would start w/ 2 autoflowers first. White widow & Northern lights.indoor gro! Hopefully my seed order will go smoothly! will post again soon as seeds arrive.


Mars hydro 300 light arrived today. awesome little lite for $70


----------



## Teslamio (Jun 25, 2016)

Caribbean newbie here. Hoping to pick brains for pinching nugs. Started with two seeds from some buds on June 20. On the second node as of now. Waiting for a couple of hydro grow boxes and some autoflowering seeds to arrive in the next week or so. Will continue the TLC with my first two seeds just to run through the manual flowering process. Will post up some pics when the (hopefully) ladies are decent. Nice to be in this community of aficionados learning and sharing. Buen día a todos!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 26, 2016)

Keep it Simple Stupid, yes that is me.....wanting to do my first grow, in soil, thinking Dr. Earths, 4x4 area in a 6x6 closet, already has air-conditioning in the closet, a couple fans, 4 gallon smart pots, auto-flower, and LED lights, to keep the heat down. Smell is no concern, we own the home, closet is my master bedroom closet. Walls painted a semi-gloss white already. Temp gauge on the wall, but don't think heat will ever be a problem...Any suggestions????????????? Thanks in advance!!!!!
Wondering how to do C02 without doing elaborate ventilation system, really want to keep things as simple as possible on everything...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 26, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Welcome ...Twenty-one???


Thanks!!!


----------



## metalback (Jun 26, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Keep it Simple Stupid, yes that is me.....wanting to do my first grow, in soil, thinking Dr. Earths, 4x4 area in a 6x6 closet, already has air-conditioning in the closet, a couple fans, 4 gallon smart pots, auto-flower, and LED lights, to keep the heat down. Smell is no concern, we own the home, closet is my master bedroom closet. Walls painted a semi-gloss white already. Temp gauge on the wall, but don't think heat will ever be a problem...Any suggestions????????????? Thanks in advance!!!!!
> Wondering how to do C02 without doing elaborate ventilation system, really want to keep things as simple as possible on everything...


Personally, I wouldn't worry about co2. Make sure you have fans blowing on the plants. I'm using both bedroom closets myself and the same equipment. I'm doing great! I found little 4" fans at walmart. They are made completely metal, heavy, and $4. I have 4 that I can arrange for greater coverage. Get a ph test kit, you can use a pool kit and they are inexpensive. Check your water ph, typically 7. Bring it down to mid or lower 6. Read about nutrients and decide for yourself which to use. I chose fox arms and love it. I'm going to harvest my first grow soon, so ask me any questions, chances are I've asked others already!!


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 26, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Keep it Simple Stupid, yes that is me.....wanting to do my first grow, in soil, thinking Dr. Earths, 4x4 area in a 6x6 closet, already has air-conditioning in the closet, a couple fans, 4 gallon smart pots, auto-flower, and LED lights, to keep the heat down. Smell is no concern, we own the home, closet is my master bedroom closet. Walls painted a semi-gloss white already. Temp gauge on the wall, but don't think heat will ever be a problem...Any suggestions????????????? Thanks in advance!!!!!
> Wondering how to do C02 without doing elaborate ventilation system, really want to keep things as simple as possible on everything...


You're not growing a forest so don't worry about CO2. Flat white is a better reflector of light than gloss white.


----------



## nyceone (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey guys to me it looks like a male but its just around 3 weeks from seed wat u guys think


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 27, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> You're not growing a forest so don't worry about CO2. Flat white is a better reflector of light than gloss white.


Thank you, that is easy enough to remedy!!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 27, 2016)

metalback said:


> Personally, I wouldn't worry about co2. Make sure you have fans blowing on the plants. I'm using both bedroom closets myself and the same equipment. I'm doing great! I found little 4" fans at walmart. They are made completely metal, heavy, and $4. I have 4 that I can arrange for greater coverage. Get a ph test kit, you can use a pool kit and they are inexpensive. Check your water ph, typically 7. Bring it down to mid or lower 6. Read about nutrients and decide for yourself which to use. I chose fox arms and love it. I'm going to harvest my first grow soon, so ask me any questions, chances are I've asked others already!!


Thanks Metalback!, any pics yet????


----------



## metalback (Jun 27, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Thanks Metalback!, any pics yet????


   
The first is one of the Strawberry Kush (I highly recommend it, very easy for a first timer, and its small but prolific. I have 8 colas sprouting on one). Second is another Strawberry Kush the buds are starting to grow. The third is my veg closet. I have a couple of clones from the Strawberry, and Papaya. It looks crazy, but its working!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

metalback said:


> View attachment 3719081 View attachment 3719080 View attachment 3719078
> The first is one of the Strawberry Kush (I highly recommend it, very easy for a first timer, and its small but prolific. I have 8 colas sprouting on one). Second is another Strawberry Kush the buds are starting to grow. The third is my veg closet. I have a couple of clones from the Strawberry, and Papaya. It looks crazy, but its working!


Very nice, Bravo, can't wait to watch your grow!!!!


----------



## saiyaneye (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie, that is a baddass name, that's badass with two d's also.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

saiyaneye said:


> StevieBevie, that is a baddass name, that's badass with two d's also.


Oh, well thank you.....This was the name of my Boxer girl, my soul dog, I called her Stevie Bevie.... kids broke onto our property to steal from our backyard shed and then left our fence gate open. She got off our property and was hit by a car and killed..... I have been heartbroken for many years, but love her name, after Stevie NIcks.... I suppose I should have her pic as my avatar, but well, not sure I want to look at it whenever I am on here..


----------



## metalback (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh, well thank you.....This was the name of my Boxer girl, my soul dog, I called her Stevie Bevie.... kids broke onto our property to steal from our backyard shed and then left our fence gate open. She got off our property and was hit by a car and killed..... I have been heartbroken for many years, but love her name, after Stevie NIcks.... I suppose I should have her pic as my avatar, but well, not sure I want to look at it whenever I am on here..


I hate to hear these stories. Just lost my little guy to diabetes. We love them so much, its like losing a human member of our families.

Okay, What seeds are you looking to grow the first time?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

metalback said:


> I hate to hear these stories. Just lost my little guy to diabetes. We love them so much, its like losing a human member of our families.
> 
> Okay, What seeds are you looking to grow the first time?


Hi Metalback, I have not decided yet. I want a good yielding, and easy to grow plant/s with good medicinal properties. I am going to grow auto-flowers in soil, that much I do know! Thinking a white widow strain perhaps?


----------



## blazinbill_420 (Jun 28, 2016)

Just wanted to say HIGH to all the folks here. I've got a lot of good information from some of the users here and want to give Rollitup some props for putting this site together.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

blazinbill_420 said:


> Just wanted to say HIGH to all the folks here. I've got a lot of good information from some of the users here and want to give Rollitup some props for putting this site together.


Hello!!!


----------



## blazinbill_420 (Jun 28, 2016)

Here is my current grow. So far so good! White Widow, Alaskan Thunderfuck, Purple Trainwreck, and Girl Scout Cookies! The tall ones are about 44" in 20 gallon containers.


----------



## blazinbill_420 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello Stevie! Hope the evening is treating you well!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

blazinbill_420 said:


> Here is my current grow. So far so good! White Widow, Alaskan Thunderfuck, Purple Trainwreck, and Girl Scout Cookies! The tall ones are about 44" in 20 gallon containers. View attachment 3719962 View attachment 3719963 View attachment 3719965 View attachment 3719966


Looking good Bill!!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Looking good Bill!!!


advice, stay off the politics thread...if folks don't agree with you they call you a racist..lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> advice, stay off the politics thread...if folks don't agree with you they call you a racist..lol


Are you giving advice to yourself?

It looks like you are since you're quoting yourself.


----------



## blazinbill_420 (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> advice, stay off the politics thread...if folks don't agree with you they call you a racist..lol


Fair Enough.. I'll steer clear of that!


----------



## blazinbill_420 (Jun 28, 2016)

Took a second or two to see that Abe. Good catch.. Not sure if I should have responded.. lol


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Are you giving advice to yourself?
> 
> It looks like you are since you're quoting yourself.


Yes giving advice to myself, people call you a racist if they do not agree with your views when they themselves are the racist, note to self!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Yes giving advice to myself, people call you a racist if they do not agree with your views when they themselves are the racist, note to self!!!


As long as you're not calling the kettle black, I follow.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> As long as you're not calling the kettle black, I follow.


right now I do not think I would call anything black, someone will say that is racist!


----------



## metalback (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Hi Metalback, I have not decided yet. I want a good yielding, and easy to grow plant/s with good medicinal properties. I am going to grow auto-flowers in soil, that much I do know! Thinking a white widow strain perhaps?


Myself, I wouldn't worry about autoflower. I've found it very easy to into flower. Another reason I wouldn't is there are conditions as a first grower where you can stunt growths, light too far away, over watering a variety of reasons. With just feminized seeds you can give them more time, or less if you're looking for smaller plants. Flowering stage is real simple to start. Most plants that have good medicinal properties are going to be lower in THC. Nirvana has an CBD Lemon OG. It comes in at 5.8% CBD and 5.4%THC. They also have a Durban CBD where both CDB and THC come in at 8%. I've read the ideal is 1:1 ratio CDB and THC. Lastly they have a CDB Kush with 9.5% both CDB abd THC. It would also matter what medical ailment you are working with. Don't feel you need to say!! If it's pain, for the first grow Papaya is very easy, and the Strawberry Kush grows itself, it's compact, and very prolific. Papaya is the same, stays compact but I've read to give it a couple extra weeks in veg. Both of those have low odor. I almost forgot Bubblicious, it fits in with these two. They run 17% THC. Just start with two plants, learn how to top them, then start another two and apply everything you're learning to them. But, grow what you really want!! Check out the Nirvana seed site, and ILGM seeds. Great reputations but Nirvana allows you to filter what you want, like Beginner seeds, Medicinal, Height, etc.... ILGM does that but not quite as good as Nirvana's. Just remember any skunk is going to be very, very aromatic. It will take over your whole house. I just looked up feminized white widow and it sounds good. I'm gonna try that and Bubblicious next time. Hey, keep in touch, I took pictures everytime I did something to the plants and I'll be happy to help you not make my mistakes!! Most important thing is PH. Keep it low 6's, very important. When your set up send a pic, your setup can't be crazier than mine!! LOL


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

screw auto flowers, second that.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

metalback said:


> Myself, I wouldn't worry about autoflower. I've found it very easy to into flower. Another reason I wouldn't is there are conditions as a first grower where you can stunt growths, light too far away, over watering a variety of reasons. With just feminized seeds you can give them more time, or less if you're looking for smaller plants. Flowering stage is real simple to start. Most plants that have good medicinal properties are going to be lower in THC. Nirvana has an CBD Lemon OG. It comes in at 5.8% CBD and 5.4%THC. They also have a Durban CBD where both CDB and THC come in at 8%. I've read the ideal is 1:1 ratio CDB and THC. Lastly they have a CDB Kush with 9.5% both CDB abd THC. It would also matter what medical ailment you are working with. Don't feel you need to say!! If it's pain, for the first grow Papaya is very easy, and the Strawberry Kush grows itself, it's compact, and very prolific. Papaya is the same, stays compact but I've read to give it a couple extra weeks in veg. Both of those have low odor. I almost forgot Bubblicious, it fits in with these two. They run 17% THC. Just start with two plants, learn how to top them, then start another two and apply everything you're learning to them. But, grow what you really want!! Check out the Nirvana seed site, and ILGM seeds. Great reputations but Nirvana allows you to filter what you want, like Beginner seeds, Medicinal, Height, etc.... ILGM does that but not quite as good as Nirvana's. Just remember any skunk is going to be very, very aromatic. It will take over your whole house. I just looked up feminized white widow and it sounds good. I'm gonna try that and Bubblicious next time. Hey, keep in touch, I took pictures everytime I did something to the plants and I'll be happy to help you not make my mistakes!! Most important thing is PH. Keep it low 6's, very important. When your set up send a pic, your setup can't be crazier than mine!! LOL


 None of this is for me, I do not partake. For hubby, he likes to smoke, but also for his PTSD and epilepsy from a head trauma, so want both medicinal and medicinal/recreational combo, I guess you could say....He suffers from the head trauma, 2 sleep disorders and migraines!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

metalback said:


> Myself, I wouldn't worry about autoflower. I've found it very easy to into flower. Another reason I wouldn't is there are conditions as a first grower where you can stunt growths, light too far away, over watering a variety of reasons. With just feminized seeds you can give them more time, or less if you're looking for smaller plants. Flowering stage is real simple to start. Most plants that have good medicinal properties are going to be lower in THC. Nirvana has an CBD Lemon OG. It comes in at 5.8% CBD and 5.4%THC. They also have a Durban CBD where both CDB and THC come in at 8%. I've read the ideal is 1:1 ratio CDB and THC. Lastly they have a CDB Kush with 9.5% both CDB abd THC. It would also matter what medical ailment you are working with. Don't feel you need to say!! If it's pain, for the first grow Papaya is very easy, and the Strawberry Kush grows itself, it's compact, and very prolific. Papaya is the same, stays compact but I've read to give it a couple extra weeks in veg. Both of those have low odor. I almost forgot Bubblicious, it fits in with these two. They run 17% THC. Just start with two plants, learn how to top them, then start another two and apply everything you're learning to them. But, grow what you really want!! Check out the Nirvana seed site, and ILGM seeds. Great reputations but Nirvana allows you to filter what you want, like Beginner seeds, Medicinal, Height, etc.... ILGM does that but not quite as good as Nirvana's. Just remember any skunk is going to be very, very aromatic. It will take over your whole house. I just looked up feminized white widow and it sounds good. I'm gonna try that and Bubblicious next time. Hey, keep in touch, I took pictures everytime I did something to the plants and I'll be happy to help you not make my mistakes!! Most important thing is PH. Keep it low 6's, very important. When your set up send a pic, your setup can't be crazier than mine!! LOL


 Thanks, I will take that all under advisement...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

metalback said:


> Myself, I wouldn't worry about autoflower. I've found it very easy to into flower. Another reason I wouldn't is there are conditions as a first grower where you can stunt growths, light too far away, over watering a variety of reasons. With just feminized seeds you can give them more time, or less if you're looking for smaller plants. Flowering stage is real simple to start. Most plants that have good medicinal properties are going to be lower in THC. Nirvana has an CBD Lemon OG. It comes in at 5.8% CBD and 5.4%THC. They also have a Durban CBD where both CDB and THC come in at 8%. I've read the ideal is 1:1 ratio CDB and THC. Lastly they have a CDB Kush with 9.5% both CDB abd THC. It would also matter what medical ailment you are working with. Don't feel you need to say!! If it's pain, for the first grow Papaya is very easy, and the Strawberry Kush grows itself, it's compact, and very prolific. Papaya is the same, stays compact but I've read to give it a couple extra weeks in veg. Both of those have low odor. I almost forgot Bubblicious, it fits in with these two. They run 17% THC. Just start with two plants, learn how to top them, then start another two and apply everything you're learning to them. But, grow what you really want!! Check out the Nirvana seed site, and ILGM seeds. Great reputations but Nirvana allows you to filter what you want, like Beginner seeds, Medicinal, Height, etc.... ILGM does that but not quite as good as Nirvana's. Just remember any skunk is going to be very, very aromatic. It will take over your whole house. I just looked up feminized white widow and it sounds good. I'm gonna try that and Bubblicious next time. Hey, keep in touch, I took pictures everytime I did something to the plants and I'll be happy to help you not make my mistakes!! Most important thing is PH. Keep it low 6's, very important. When your set up send a pic, your setup can't be crazier than mine!! LOL


I will get you some pics, promise!!!


----------



## metalback (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I will get you some pics, promise!!!


This is a Strawberry Kush just beginning to bud. All those nice light colored buds have turned into colas. I cropped her twice, and the plant is roughly 30" tall now. You see the brown edges on a few leaves? That was nute burn. My ph was 7.5.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

metalback said:


> This is a Strawberry Kush just beginning to bud. All those nice light colored buds have turned into colas. I cropped her twice, and the plant is roughly 30" tall now. You see the brown edges on a few leaves? That was nute burn. My ph was 7.5.


WOW, beautiful plant. I was thinking autoflower because some of them finish so quick, and I need a quick first grow!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> WOW, beautiful plant. I was thinking autoflower because some of them finish so quick, and I need a quick first grow!


I also thought that I could not screw it up as much for a plant that is done in 60 to 65 days


----------



## metalback (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I also thought that I could not screw it up as much for a plant that is done in 60 to 65 days


Give them a try. I will at some point. From my expected mistakes it was nice to have the option of giving a little more time vegging. Maybe even try both and see how it goes.


StevieBevie said:


> I also thought that I could not screw it up as much for a plant that is done in 60 to 65 days


Actually I think just the feminized seeds are more forgiving. You choose when your plant goes into budding. I've seen some people spend as little as 4 weeks in vegging.
Here is a website that will give you the best CBD strains. These have as high as 54% CBD. Two other things to think about. It is better served in Cannabinoid oil for serious conditions, but until you get comfortable enough to make your own C oil, smoking will do. But get a decent vaporizer, with a balloon. It will be much easier for your hubby in the long run. https://www.leafly.com/news/strains/what-cannabis-strains-are-high-in-cbd What LED light do you have, and the watts?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

metalback said:


> Give them a try. I will at some point. From my expected mistakes it was nice to have the option of giving a little more time vegging. Maybe even try both and see how it goes.
> 
> Actually I think just the feminized seeds are more forgiving. You choose when your plant goes into budding. I've seen some people spend as little as 4 weeks in vegging.
> Here is a website that will give you the best CBD strains. These have as high as 54% CBD. Two other things to think about. It is better served in Cannabinoid oil for serious conditions, but until you get comfortable enough to make your own C oil, smoking will do. But get a decent vaporizer, with a balloon. It will be much easier for your hubby in the long run. https://www.leafly.com/news/strains/what-cannabis-strains-are-high-in-cbd What LED light do you have, and the watts?


Super, thanks, I will take a look and I hope I can talk to you more about this, thanks~!


----------



## metalback (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Super, thanks, I will take a look and I hope I can talk to you more about this, thanks~!


Any time. Email if you need to, I'll step you through anything. I'm on disability myself, 9 screws and 2 rods, 2 major back surgeries. I'm allergic to opiates and I started for pain relief. Pot is so much better for pain than any prescription drug. And I have been studying everything I can find on growing. night


----------



## Perception (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey everyone! New to the forums, although I've been lurking for a bit. I live in Colorado, so it's been pretty easy to start sourcing the materials I've needed and to set up my indoor grow. This is my first MJ grow ever, although I have a bit of gardening and indoor plant experience. Here are some details of what I'm doing: 

- 3'x3' homemade mylar tent with open air
- LEC315 3100K flowering lamp
- Organic soil in smart pots

I started with some mystery seeds, and I'm on Day 30 of flowering. The buds are starting to increase in size pretty rapidly. I've been trying to err on the side of "less is more" with soil nutrients, although I still think that I may have an overdose of Nitrogen ( https://www.rollitup.org/t/claw-leaf-how-do-i-remedy-suspect-n-overdose.913556/ ) 

So I'm just working out some of the kinks with my balance of nutrients, and also water PPM/PH. Overall things are going really well though, and the plants look pretty happy!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

Hullo new people! 
(wave)

@abe supercro - _Another_ avatar? Right away I thought of:






_"Oh fuck YOU you you go scrub your OWN goddamned toilet! Don't tell me how to clean MY house!!" _


----------



## Reigndropp (Jun 29, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Jumpin into it!
I transplanted 4 monster Jager plants, and 3 half the size, a week ago into there final home; 200 gallon smart part, with 150$ a yard soil, a mana mix core, and michrohizae'd that sexy rootball. First drench was with SLF and roots excelerateor. Temps got up into the 90's but we beat it with shade cloth. Everything in the garden looks killer; from P-98, to Platnium cookies. Best are the blueberry trainwrecks. But after a week the inner leafs on the big Jagers are still a little droopy. Tops crowning out though. Anybody have trouble with transplanting large plants??


----------



## Zanardi80 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm new here and I'd like to share my last indoor grow journal. I'm not an expert, I've just done few crops, so I appreciate tips and advices!
Bye see you in the grow journal forum!


----------



## Renietroll (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi folks! Old newbie here. Shakes a few times when I was younger & didn't see the point cuz it just made me sleepy. Thing was, none of us really understood what we were doing as far as strains. Finally got around to trying different strains with a buddy & that worked a LOT better so I'm planning my first grow. 

My current state isn't friendly, so I'm going to work around that. I see I have some reading to do before I start bugging people with questions so I'll hit that & you guys be good.


----------



## metalback (Jun 30, 2016)

Renietroll said:


> Hi folks! Old newbie here. Shakes a few times when I was younger & didn't see the point cuz it just made me sleepy. Thing was, none of us really understood what we were doing as far as strains. Finally got around to trying different strains with a buddy & that worked a LOT better so I'm planning my first grow.
> 
> My current state isn't friendly, so I'm going to work around that. I see I have some reading to do before I start bugging people with questions so I'll hit that & you guys be good.


Old newbie, too. Ask away. I'm on my first grow in a state that is unfriendly too. I grow for my needs medically. There is a lot to take in, but its best to start and learn as you go. People here are very giving with their experience. I grow in 2 small closets, use LED's for less heat, and I choose low odor plants. Feel free to ask me anything, good luck


----------



## Zanardi80 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm trying to start my first grow journal but the site says to me: 'You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.'
What can I do to solve this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Rich420710 (Jul 1, 2016)

Heylo, 
Newbie here, New to posting on the Internet about my grows  
I've have my hand in it as "legally" as I could now being in a legal state I'm free to be me!!
I'm a budtender and avid marijuana cultivator 
I am currently doing my first LED grow from seed... I think I'm sold!!!
Check me out and let me know what you all think 
Any and all comments appreciated 
Stay lifted 
Peace


----------



## Capi jack (Jul 1, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi can some1 help.i don't know how or where to write on this site to get help started. I.e threads forums whatever to get help from yous.thanks keeps coming up with error or you don't have permission


----------



## DBOE1979 (Jul 2, 2016)

Welcome all new members! this is a very helpful site to learn and grow your arse off!
GO BLUE!


----------



## Caldingo1994 (Jul 2, 2016)

1st time grower I'm growing a Jack Frost these are them starting of in flower does anything look wrong with what I've done so far


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 4, 2016)

Non Newbie here. Been away for several years and returning to gardening. Used to be a member of overgrow before it went down and another site that my memory fails to serve me the answer. ( motorcycle crash, long term memory is a little shakey) maybe an old school member might remember ole jedihippie as one of the mods. Anyway, glad to be back and hope to have some fun with you fine people.


----------



## vaporz (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello,been absent for a while and now I am getting interested in learning a new skill such as Gardening.


----------



## hempygrower (Jul 5, 2016)

Caldingo1994 said:


> 1st time grower I'm growing a Jack Frost these are them starting of in flower does anything look wrong with what I've done so far


Girl looks nice...keep on with what you are doing, best wishes to an awesome harvest


----------



## Rich420710 (Jul 5, 2016)

A little effort goes a long way!!


----------



## dondeeno264 (Jul 7, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh, well thank you.....This was the name of my Boxer girl, my soul dog, I called her Stevie Bevie.... kids broke onto our property to steal from our backyard shed and then left our fence gate open. She got off our property and was hit by a car and killed..... I have been heartbroken for many years, but love her name, after Stevie NIcks.... I suppose I should have her pic as my avatar, but well, not sure I want to look at it whenever I am on here..


 so sad


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 7, 2016)

dondeeno264 said:


> so sad


I really miss her, my soul dog...


----------



## dondeeno264 (Jul 7, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I really miss her, my soul dog...


na ma dogs spirits are reincarnated think of it as someone else in the world was lucky enuff to have your dogs spirit and bring happiness like she did with you.....maybe im just tryna make you feel good but hey...no harm and finding your significant soul pet again


----------



## Trickfire (Jul 7, 2016)

Finally joined and excited to learn from everybody! Hopefully will soon be contributing! Thanks rollitup


----------



## hempygrower (Jul 8, 2016)

Trickfire said:


> Finally joined and excited to learn from everybody! Hopefully will soon be contributing! Thanks rollitup


me too, joined like a week ago, already learning so much! Happy growing, see ya 'round!


----------



## A kitchen sink (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi I'm new to the forum. Not a grower just a connoisseur of sorts  Very interesting information, get at me!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 8, 2016)

welcome to RIU, everybody


----------



## SavvyLED Rick (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey peeps, new to the site, been growing for about six years now, been playing around with leds for about a year and a half now.


----------



## B Hippy420 (Jul 8, 2016)

Heya all , new to the site and somewhat keen to learn about gardening . Any aussies out there aswell ?? S/O from qld !!!


----------



## hempygrower (Jul 9, 2016)

Caldingo1994 said:


> 1st time grower I'm growing a Jack Frost these are them starting of in flower does anything look wrong with what I've done so far


Looking good! Keep on keeping on, learn as you go and grow


----------



## josevolution (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok glad I found this forum I'm s newbee this summer is my 2nd summer of growing outside in 5 gallon buckets , 

These are this yrs I have a ton of ?s


----------



## SavvyLED Rick (Jul 9, 2016)

Here is a little something that I have going on in my 5X9 flower tent with a NeoSol DS.


----------



## JuicyJayTrain (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey all, this is my first post looking for any advice thrown my way. I'm from the UK and I have 6 plants on the go. Each still very small. I have 5 Pineapple Express (Zambeza seeds) and 1 Cropolope (COTC) all feminised. What are the best natural fertilisers I can use once in vegetative growth? Iv done a lot of research but would like some feedback on others results and experience. I am growing outdoors in a greenhouse and watering once dry.


----------



## SirGreenDong420 (Jul 13, 2016)

First post. I love weed.


----------



## Upwards (Jul 14, 2016)

New here. About 15 years since I last grew anything. Happy so far, little worried about nitro def and general fertilizer practices. Here's to a happy autumn.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 18, 2016)

so, is this where i say hello? i'm new to the forum but not to growing......live in hawaii nei.....and wanna share and learn. ALOHA!!


----------



## ojorrojo (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi everyone, Ive found very useful info here on ROI so I joinedhoping to get feedback and support on my very first grow. So far Ive figured out 3 things about how I want to do it.
First, indoor, so I have total control of whats going on with my plant without anybody knowing about it. I'm in doubt about if I do it in a bathroom with enough space I still need (or if it is better) to get a grow tent.
Second, organic soil. I'm already vermicomposting with red wigglers so I would like to know what to feed them to get the best for my plants.
And the third, LEDS. I can't afford the electricity bill with HPS/MH lights, changing bulbs and everything that goes with it. Plus, I think it will keep getting cheaper and better (for what I read).
As you can see I'm on a budget and off the US so if you could point out for me a few threads about LED brands, organic soil and soil web dynamics, and grow room setup with LEDs it would be nice.
Im willing to invest in a good longlife LED panel that I can grow 2-4 plants at a time with.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Doritoss (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello! New member here looking to start growing as a new hobby and to make a little extra cash on the side.

I'm looking to purchase a grow tent that has mostly everything that I need. I plan on upgrading the light since most all inclusive grow tents have crap stock lights, right? I'm not interested in building my own. 

Any advice from people that have started that was would be appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Amiamon Sama (Jul 19, 2016)

I have two Sativa type seeds, don't know strain or anything else about them, and I was looking to get some advice on how best to start these two seeds for transplant into fertile soil outdoors. I do know the basic requirements needed before transplanting to outdoor soil, I just need some help with starting the seeds as these are my only two left for the time being and I really don't want them to fail on me.


----------



## iredvette (Jul 19, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here.  Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I guess this is where I start. 69 years old and just getting started in the farming business. Just think of all the $$$ lost when I could have been doing this all along. This forum is going to be a wealth of info for me. Looking forward to talking to you guys and or gals.


----------



## Blazing7s (Jul 20, 2016)

My first post and my first grow. Shipwreck at five weeks from a clone. 36" growing in OF, just started on Down to Earth organic.


----------



## Sativatar (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello, I'm another newb here. Went from a 2x2 and a small LED to engulfing a whole room with about 2400w. Mostly LED, with some occasional HID or HPS. Right now I have 6 different strains growing ... looking forward to getting better every time.


----------



## sergio martinez (Jul 21, 2016)

i have 2 gsc plants that just started flowering and 3 more diff strains that are still vegging huge. i live in orange county CA and season hasn't changed. is that normal?


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 21, 2016)

hay, i am new here as well, i got a couple of strain that i like very much, and they seem to do well, i like all style of growing.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 21, 2016)

Funkraum said:


> hay, i am new here as well, i got a couple of strain that i like very much, and they seem to do well, i like all style of growing.


Well, how are you currently growing, and what strains? Tell us about your grow.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 21, 2016)

sergio martinez said:


> i have 2 gsc plants that just started flowering and 3 more diff strains that are still vegging huge. i live in orange county CA and season hasn't changed. is that normal?


It's more important that the sunlight hours shrink daily, as well as that you don't flower into frost, moreso than the actual seasons. The sunlight will diminish on its own, no sweat.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 21, 2016)

silver cheese cutting
la con pheno

coco, mapito, soil you name it


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 21, 2016)

Funkraum said:


> silver cheese cutting
> la con pheno
> 
> coco, mapito, soil you name it


Under what lighting? What are you using for nutes/ferts? Come now, a real introduction!


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 21, 2016)

easy tiger, when i stop being lazy, i will start a thread but now it's time to smoke some


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 21, 2016)

Funkraum said:


> easy tiger, when i stop being lazy, i will start a thread but now it's time to smoke some


Definitely a cop.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 21, 2016)

no


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 21, 2016)

Funkraum said:


> no


*COP*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 21, 2016)

Just kidding, welcome to RIU.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 21, 2016)

i know, your welcome


----------



## 9leaves (Jul 22, 2016)

Welcome new people. I love seeing more people growing. I like to watch outdoor grows. Mostly out of envy. Wish I could. Seeing the plant in nature is so nice. I understand why people like myself and others need to grow indoors. It also helps minimize pest bugs and trouble. Questions are always welcome. Life here in Roll It Up is fun. As is anywhere there are trolls. If you click on the name of a bothing person you can ignore them. So all will be well. Stay green and happy.


----------



## sergio martinez (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm also growing indoor in a okay size grow tent that holds 6 plants. How can i run a smooth co2 air flow system? Should i use a tank or those little c02 bags they sell.


----------



## sergio martinez (Jul 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Welcome new people. I love seeing more people growing. I like to watch outdoor grows. Mostly out of envy. Wish I could. Seeing the plant in nature is so nice. I understand why people like myself and others need to grow indoors. It also helps minimize pest bugs and trouble. Questions are always welcome. Life here in Roll It Up is fun. As is anywhere there are trolls. If you click on the name of a bothing person you can ignore them. So all will be well. Stay green and happy.


Thanks for the welcoming message. I have couple outdoor plants and yup pest are coming. This is my first year growing and can't wait to see what i can do.


----------



## 9leaves (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm indoor. I wish I could do outdoor. I love the pictures outdoor growers post. Good luck. You found the right spot for help. Check out the newbie section. Lots of knowledge there.


----------



## sergio martinez (Jul 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> I'm indoor. I wish I could do outdoor. I love the pictures outdoor growers post. Good luck. You found the right spot for help. Check out the newbie section. Lots of knowledge there.


I was indoor as well but i had money issues and couldn't buy enough nutrients so my lower fan leaves started dying because of nitrogen deficiency. I moved them outdoor and finally bought what i needed and they came back alive looking greater than ever. Stems turned to stalks haha. I have a plant that I transplanted it into a 32 gal half way down the ground in my backyard and the thing is super bushy and huge, hope its a female.


----------



## sergio martinez (Jul 22, 2016)

i have a tent and exhaust fan filter, fans, lights etc basic grow setup but im waiting to pick up some great feminized genetics and begin all over again but better


----------



## Jraff93 (Jul 22, 2016)

What up everyone! I'm new to the site and just started my first grow (outdoor). I was told I started way to late in the year and should have started around April, but I started some goji seed beginning of July. Has any one done this before? Still have no idea what to expect. Everything seems to be going okay... Thanks!! 
Here's some pics!!


----------



## Sdsteve (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello fellow mj gardeners.. Im brand new here so just getting my feet wet with the forum thing am not completly new to the growing part outdoors but am just trying my first indoor hydro grow would like to post some pics and monitor readings to see if you all think that they are good.. And get any advice I can from how my plants look . I am just wondering where should post this at any advice would be super.. Thanks an look forward to talking with everyone as time goes.


----------



## AJames (Jul 25, 2016)

This is my first time posting on here. Can anyone help me out on how my grow looks? Thank you
https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-is-my-first-grow-looking.916022/


----------



## Johnny420Johnson (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello all, first time grower here, just started a 4 plant 600W MH/HPS grow with a home made DWC system. Anyone have experience with this type of grow that can give a little tutelage? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Banner3 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just wanted to say howdy,51 yr old grower and been at it since the late 70s lol...
Wanted to say nice site,looks like a lot of info.
Right now I am collecting colaberal silvered pollin off a gorilla glue 4 auto and have a bruce banner 3 and girl scout cookie auto on the way.Should be a good venture. Nothing like the satisfaction of producing your own seeds. Have some seeds of my own crosses over the years and just building up a good collection.
Couple of 00 bb nl cross in the final week of flowering, can't wait to get it curing


----------



## sergio martinez (Jul 27, 2016)

So my GSC plants are starting to flower. How should my nutrient feeding schedule be? First run so yeah...


----------



## sergio martinez (Jul 27, 2016)

Also have 3 other plants but don't know the genetics. Not flowering just yet. left is in 32 gal and other is in the ground


----------



## Joe Dirte (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello all! New to riu and look forward to the future. I am from metro Detroit where I have lived my whole life. Have been gardening for about 5 years now and look forward to many more. I am a caregiver who's purpose is to help my patients achieve happiness and be able to cope with their medical issues. I wish everyone nothing but success in their healing process. Have a great day!


----------



## mit5a (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi I'm a patient from Canada. 
Mitty


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Jul 29, 2016)

mit5a said:


> Hi I'm a patient from Canada.
> Mitty


Welcome.


----------



## GFun (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi everyone. from the midwest


----------



## S and a (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm from Michigan and I'm a first-time poster and first-time grower I have been growing my first plant now for about 2 months or so and it's starting to flower and I don't know shit


----------



## Pixels+ (Jul 30, 2016)

Greetings, I am a first time grower long time listener and finally created an account after lurking on the sidelines for quite some time. I'm growing a single plant in Oregon, just because I can (I'm very happy about it) Rollitup!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 30, 2016)

Pixels+ said:


> Greetings, I am a first time grower long time listener and finally created an account after lurking on the sidelines for quite some time. I'm growing a single plant in Oregon, just because I can (I'm very happy about it) Rollitup!


Welcome fellow Oregonian


----------



## Pixels+ (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you Tim, happy to be here celebrating the realization of a life-long dream to grow my own herb


----------



## Blazing7s (Jul 30, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Welcome fellow Oregonian


Hi guys from the central Oregon coast. I have four plants thriving outside in my first grow.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 30, 2016)

Pixels+ said:


> Thank you Tim, happy to be here celebrating the realization of a life-long dream to grow my own herb





Blazing7s said:


> Hi guys from the central Oregon coast. I have four plants thriving outside in my first grow.


Hey guys,, welcome welcome,, since Oregon became legal I returned to growing also, I have ran 3 crops thru my grow box in my bedroom,, built out of a wardrobe from a hotel that was renovating,, i have enough MJ on hand that I dont have to buy any from retail stores anymore,, such a good feeling, I also stopped drinking and my life is SOOOO much better,,
I have not tried growing outdoors yet,, as I have not told all of my family,, so I am still under wraps in many ways,, ,but time will change that I hope,,, 
how are your grows going?


----------



## Blazing7s (Jul 30, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Hey guys,, welcome welcome,, since Oregon became legal I returned to growing also, I have ran 3 crops thru my grow box in my bedroom,, built out of a wardrobe from a hotel that was renovating,, i have enough MJ on hand that I dont have to buy any from retail stores anymore,, such a good feeling, I also stopped drinking and my life is SOOOO much better,,
> I have not tried growing outdoors yet,, as I have not told all of my family,, so I am still under wraps in many ways,, ,but time will change that I hope,,,
> how are your grows going?


Mine are growing great. I planted in FFOF in early June and just started using Down to Earth organic nutes and loving the results. The Shipwreck strain is at 48" (3rd from left) is growing an inch a day. I also have LSD, GM Jackpot and Orange Crush going. Tired an airpot for the hell of it. No concerns so far.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 30, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> Mine are growing great. I planted in FFOF in early June and just started using Down to Earth organic nutes and loving the results. The Shipwreck strain is at 48" (3rd from left) is growing an inch a day. I also have LSD, GM Jackpot and Orange Crush going. Tired an airpot for the hell of it. No concerns so far. View attachment 3745504


Good looking plants, it's going to be a great harvest


----------



## Coolwata34 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey I'm here. Been lerking around for a while and figured I'd say whats uppppppp


----------



## josevolution (Jul 31, 2016)

Updated pict took this morning three 5 gallon buckets total of 11 plants are all flowering I'm almost certain these are all females , all I see is flower tips no small ball sacks !!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 31, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Updated pict took this morning three 5 gallon buckets total of 11 plants are all flowering I'm almost certain these are all females , all I see is flower tips no small ball sacks !!View attachment 3746002


Looks really healthy,
Are all eleven plants sharing the three containers


----------



## josevolution (Jul 31, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Looks really healthy,
> Are all eleven plants sharing the three containers


Yeah I'm surprised they are all so vibrant I should of done just 3 per bucket but once I saw all of the growing I kept all of them , I had 4 buckets gave one away that also had 3 plants ..


----------



## Blazing7s (Jul 31, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Yeah I'm surprised they are all so vibrant I should of done just 3 per bucket but once I saw all of the growing I kept all of them , I had 4 buckets gave one away that also had 3 plants ..


What strains are you growing?


----------



## josevolution (Jul 31, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> What strains are you growing?


Not sure my best bud who lives in Hawaii had sent me seeds anything from pineapple, headbanger , or critical Cush ..


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 31, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Not sure my best bud who lives in Hawaii had sent me seeds anything from pineapple, headbanger , or critical Cush ..


Mystery weed is always fun , those are some great strains


----------



## josevolution (Jul 31, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Mystery weed is always fun , those are some great strains


Yeah looking forward to fall harvest


----------



## Mevs18 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello every one im some what of a newbie I have grown before had success before and no joining these forum to see what I can do better


----------



## justastoner23 (Aug 1, 2016)

hello everyone im new here and this is my first time growing I find this forum great for any questions I have thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Grow(L)Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi y'all. I just found this GREAT forum.Last time I grew any plants was in 1988 and outside.Now I wanna do it again but inside. And between 88 & now the pot culture sure is more interesting and complicated lots of improvements & I sure have a lot to learn, should be a blast. When I found this site it's like a 4H Club for stoners.I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello. Old timer, from Western Canada. Have been sitting in the shadows for awhile, decided to join in the fun. 25 years indoor growing, hydro, coco, peat, etc., tried them all at one time or another. Here to learn and share.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

Welcome Grow(L)Man and packrat007.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 3, 2016)

New here, two-and-a-half weeks into my first grow. Looking to use information from here to learn.


----------



## hErbanTurbAn (Aug 3, 2016)

New to this site, I'm currently in the industry in Arizona. Heard of this forum years ago, just never created an account until today. Stumbled on here after looking for information on rosin techniques. 

Anyway, It's nice being on here now. and look forward to gathering as well as posting information on anything cannabis related.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Welcome Grow(L)Man and packrat007.


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Grow(L)Man (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Welcome Grow(L)Man and packrat007.


very neighborly. thanks


----------



## S and a (Aug 4, 2016)

Im super excited my first ever plant budding. All natural. I wish I knew more women growers in Michigan.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 4, 2016)

S and a said:


> I wish I knew more women growers in Michigan.


women growers are somewhat of a minority but they're around. welcome!


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 4, 2016)

S and a said:


> Im super excited my first ever plant budding. All natural. I wish I knew more women growers in Michigan.


Nice! What strain?


----------



## S and a (Aug 4, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> Nice! What strain?


Grape skittlez also know as hashberry apparently. I cannot wait until harvest.


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 4, 2016)

My happy plants


----------



## S and a (Aug 4, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> My happy plants View attachment 3749545 View attachment 3749546 View attachment 3749547 View attachment 3749548


Nice i wish i could grow outdoors. My plants sit here


----------



## BudsLover (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey everyone. Just found this site now. Have done some auto grow already and doing one now as well, and already planning my first photoperiods


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 6, 2016)

BudsLover said:


> Hey everyone. Just found this site now. Have done some auto grow already and doing one now as well, and already planning my first photoperiods


Welcome! Tell us about your grow.


----------



## PlantFactory87 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey everyone, Im a first time grower. This is an indoor grow in 2 tents. Each roughly 4x8 feet. I jumped in feet first and started with 24 plants. 20 Cookie Kush and 4 LSD..a lot for my first grow... I have 2400 watts using LED lights in each tent, using General Hydroponics Flora series for nutrients. I just started 12/12 and feeling a little overwhelmed with some issues and plant diagnosis. Came to here to learn more and get some opinions. Any suggestions for good places to go for educating myself would be greatly appreciated!. Thanks


----------



## BudsLover (Aug 7, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> Welcome! Tell us about your grow.


Hey buddy thanks for the welcome!
I started a thread to her you can check her here 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/dark-devil-auto-in-autopot.917101/
Started frowing in february this year.
My biggest gal was an auto chronic, actually my last hervested gal. She got me 140g dried.
60 days old here

 
A week before hervest already without her main cola


----------



## niftyone (Aug 7, 2016)

hello all  about to start my first home grow and this is the place to learn the ropes


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 7, 2016)

BudsLover said:


> Hey buddy thanks for the welcome!
> I started a thread to her you can check her here
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dark-devil-auto-in-autopot.917101/
> Started frowing in february this year.
> ...


That looks like an air pot. How do you like it?


----------



## BudsLover (Aug 7, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> That looks like an air pot. How do you like it?


Yes it is. I like it. Some guys said its hard to watering the girls because the holes on the side, the water just come out, but i spraying them so never noticed that. The roots love it, you can see that chronic. She shared a in 60x60cm box and 250w hps with a moby dick xxl auto and both are a monster more than a meter tall both


----------



## BudsLover (Aug 7, 2016)

niftyone said:


> hello all  about to start my first home grow and this is the place to learn the ropes


good luck bro!
Grown your own!


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 7, 2016)

BudsLover said:


> Yes it is. I like it. Some guys said its hard to watering the girls because the holes on the side, the water just come out, but i spraying them so never noticed that. The roots love it, you can see that chronic. She shared a in 60x60cm box and 250w hps with a moby dick xxl auto and both are a monster more than a meter tall both


I'll be starting a White Widow auto in an airpot over the next couple weeks. Looking forward to trying some LST techniques. I'm using a superroots pot for an outside grow of LSD right now. The plant is growing great.


----------



## BudsLover (Aug 7, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> I'll be starting a White Widow auto in an airpot over the next couple weeks. Looking forward to trying some LST techniques. I'm using a superroots pot for an outside grow of LSD right now. The plant is growing great.


I will use lst as well. Check my grow if u want


----------



## spoetnick (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi all!

Was looking for a place to log my grows and get new insights from fellow enthusiasts. 

Few beginner questions

I'm currently a few weeks away from a microgrow harvest, is it still ok to post a grow journal about this, or do people prefer it if the journal is started when the grow starts?
I couldn't find the forum rules to read up on what I should and shouldn't do here. Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2016)

spoetnick said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Was looking for a place to log my grows and get new insights from fellow enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


The terms and rules are found any any bottom of the page at the right hand corner. Labeled terms and rules 

The rules are basic no harassment don't swear at others no nudity 
No selling trading gifting 
No adveristment 

Basically just be respectful should you encounter someone who isn't hit the report button found at the bottom of their post 

You can journal whatever you want it's your journal 

Welcome


----------



## spoetnick (Aug 8, 2016)

sunni said:


> The terms and rules are found any any bottom of the page at the right hand corner. Labeled terms and rules
> 
> The rules are basic no harassment don't swear at others no nudity
> No selling trading gifting
> ...



Thanks man! Appreciate it.

I'll read up on the Term and Conditions and I'll get started on the journal!


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2016)

spoetnick said:


> Thanks man! Appreciate it.
> 
> I'll read up on the Term and Conditions and I'll get started on the journal!


You won't be able to make a grow journal blog found at the top of the green bar until you're a more active member 
But the blogs don't work well as they are a third party integration we had to add because we switched software in order not to loose the 7 years of grow journal blogs 

But you can make a grow journal thread found in the grow journal areas


----------



## Kemuel27 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doritoss said:


> Hello! New member here looking to start growing as a new hobby and to make a little extra cash on the side.
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a grow tent that has mostly everything that I need. I plan on upgrading the light since most all inclusive grow tents have crap stock lights, right? I'm not interested in building my own.
> 
> Any advice from people that have started that was would be appreciated! Thank you in advance!


Gorilla Grow Tent. Honestly. You just have to keep reading from different sites. I'm new to growing but I find all the help I need by just googling the questions, watching youtube videos as well. People and Plants do things differently so there will not be a set standard on a lot of things and how you do theem So many variables to considers. Happy growing


----------



## RookRooster (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Here to learn & hopefully get some support for my room build & my grows to follow.


----------



## Givemefire (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello

I've got the bug again, so it's time to learn and grow. It's been so long since I've grown last and everything has changed. Auto's what a great idea.


----------



## kowski (Aug 9, 2016)

I recently joined here. Does anyone have pictures of plants re-vegging? I transplanted a couple of starts early and they flowered, and have continued to both flower and grow in size since mid-May.
I am not sure what a proper re-veg looks like.


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 9, 2016)

kowski said:


> I recently joined here. Does anyone have pictures of plants re-vegging? I transplanted a couple of starts early and they flowered, and have continued to both flower and grow in size since mid-May.
> I am not sure what a proper re-veg looks like.


That was a new term for me. So Googled of course. Found a good article but it didn't show quite what you are describing. http://www.growweedeasy.com/re-veg-monstercropping


----------



## kowski (Aug 10, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> That was a new term for me. So Googled of course. Found a good article but it didn't show quite what you are describing. http://www.growweedeasy.com/re-veg-monstercropping


Thanks, Blaze, that was an informative article on re-vegging, but as you say, not quite what i have here. I planted 5-week old starts outside on Apr 8 in Oregon. Had to do it because of a trip coming up. The plants went into flowering in May and remained growing and flowering -- normal enough growth pattern and leaves -- size now is about 54" x 50". But the flowers remained 'airy' until recently, when they began 'fatten' up. I'm guessing that harvest will be in a couple weeks.

One problem, if it's a problem, is that buds lower down on the branches, the earlier flowers, are ready with about 20-30% amber trichomes while the flowers at the last few inches of each branch have no amber, mostly cloudy, trichomes and mostly white pistils. 

Ah well, time will tell.


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 10, 2016)

kowski said:


> Thanks, Blaze, that was an informative article on re-vegging, but as you say, not quite what i have here. I planted 5-week old starts outside on Apr 8 in Oregon. Had to do it because of a trip coming up. The plants went into flowering in May and remained growing and flowering -- normal enough growth pattern and leaves -- size now is about 54" x 50". But the flowers remained 'airy' until recently, when they began 'fatten' up. I'm guessing that harvest will be in a couple weeks.
> 
> One problem, if it's a problem, is that buds lower down on the branches, the earlier flowers, are ready with about 20-30% amber trichomes while the flowers at the last few inches of each branch have no amber, mostly cloudy, trichomes and mostly white pistils.
> 
> Ah well, time will tell.


I suppose you can harvest selectively as buds are ready. I'm on the central coast of Oregon and my four plants are growing great. No signs of flowers, any time now would be fine with me. Hoping for a dry fall. It's a crap shoot weather wise around here.


----------



## kowski (Aug 10, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> I suppose you can harvest selectively as buds are ready. I'm on the central coast of Oregon and my four plants are growing great. No signs of flowers, any time now would be fine with me. Hoping for a dry fall. It's a crap shoot weather wise around here.


Hey Blaze,
I'm in Corvallis where the weather is a little (?) drier in the fall... I also have two other plants that i transplanted into the dirt June 6 and they went into flower about a week ago, right on schedule.

The best of weather to us both!


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 10, 2016)

kowski said:


> Hey Blaze,
> I'm in Corvallis where the weather is a little (?) drier in the fall... I also have two other plants that i transplanted into the dirt June 6 and they went into flower about a week ago, right on schedule.
> 
> The best of weather to us both!


We are at the latitude, I'm a week behind you in the planting schedule. Hopefully the flowering schedule too.


----------



## bwailer (Aug 11, 2016)

I have 6 bag seeds doing well 10 days into growing. I am very excited it is my first time growing. I have a 3x3x6 tent with a 600w light. I have it set up with a 4 inch ventilation taking the hot air out. I will be adding pictures tomorrow but would like some advice on a scrog using different strains. Thanks in advance for all the advice.


----------



## bwailer (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello, I am very curious as to how I post? I have many questions that I would like to ask and I am not sure how or were to go about it. Thank for any help.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 12, 2016)

Greetings RIU, New to family but been gathering some good info from this site for awhile. Hoping to gain a lot more, and share what little experience I have in cultivating the most wonderful plant in the world.


----------



## Clemson Chopz (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey hey hey I'm chopz, just your everyday working man pothead. That's for letting me post. This site is awesome!!!


----------



## marleymaymay (Aug 14, 2016)

Need help im in canada growing outdoor for the first time using plant prod 20-20-20 threw veg then week ago switched to plant prob 15-30-15 they look and smell awesome and are coming along but is there something i should do as a booster threw the flowering 

plz help n keep smoking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ps i know its no good food just looking for hjelp in the ????? i ask thanks


----------



## canamerican (Aug 16, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> so, is this where i say hello? i'm new to the forum but not to growing......live in hawaii nei.....and wanna share and learn. ALOHA!!


hello !


----------



## marleymaymay (Aug 17, 2016)

canamerican said:


> hello !


help away lol what do u think out door 15 30 15 for flower ?


----------



## marleymaymay (Aug 17, 2016)

canamerican said:


> hello !


help away lol what do u think out door 15 30 15 for flower ?


----------



## DesiGanjah (Aug 18, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



Hello guys, so this is basically first ever forum joining and posting something. But I really need help! 


I'm trying to grow marijuana and the only available soil that's available is " balu mitti or bhalu mitti" it's really thin and soft. I can't figure out if its soil or sand really.

I mixed balu mitti with some organic compost and mixed it with perlite. Ratio would be 50%sand 40 compost and 10 perlite maybe. As soon as I watered it went muddy dripping out of the pot from underneath. 


To cut short I managed to add little water and make it moist and plant my seed. Now it has been 9 days. I spray it and it gets very hard after sometime even though I have covered my pot with plastic and added a few holes to it. But there was no sprout. I got curious fiddled a thin wire to loosen the soil and I came across the seedling which was upside down, I planted it upwards. But thanks to my curiousity as I'm a total newbie at planting marijuana this was my first plant so I got the seedling out turn it around and replant it without damaging anything visibly. 

And I have another plant that I planted 2 days back using soil germination method so I'm wondering will my plant be able to make it out of the soil ?


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey Everyone another newbie on here and first time grower. I have one baby ready for harvest just started flushing it.


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 18, 2016)

kowski said:


> Hey Blaze,
> I'm in Corvallis where the weather is a little (?) drier in the fall... I also have two other plants that i transplanted into the dirt June 6 and they went into flower about a week ago, right on schedule.
> 
> The best of weather to us both!


Yep I'm a week behind for sure. Just started flower on two of my four plants.


----------



## Dragokush (Aug 19, 2016)

Ey guys how you all new grower here got a realy strange case


----------



## josevolution (Aug 19, 2016)

Flowering in full mode


----------



## josevolution (Aug 19, 2016)

View attachment 3761526 

Flowering in full mode


----------



## josevolution (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry wrong pict I have to upload Picts I took today ..


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 20, 2016)

josevolution said:


> View attachment 3761526
> 
> Flowering in full mode


Nice


----------



## josevolution (Aug 20, 2016)

This is from this morning !


----------



## josevolution (Aug 20, 2016)

This shows all of my girls


----------



## mseagate (Aug 21, 2016)

Sup everybody; im Mike and I love me some flowers :^) Got a baby in the oven right now and she's awaiting harvest, potentially in the next week or so here. Here's a couple closeups we got the other day ~ 











tried getting some pix to see the trichs up close since I dont have a magnifying glass, loupe, mini scope, etc, and ended up getting a pretty good idea of where i was at. Glad to be a part of this community!


----------



## josevolution (Aug 21, 2016)

Starting to see some colors ..


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Almost time to taste my first ever grow!


----------



## josevolution (Aug 21, 2016)

Enjoy Akita2 looks great !


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 21, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Enjoy Akita2 looks great !


Thanks


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 21, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Enjoy Akita2 looks great !


You have quite a few there yourself lol outside I see. How does that work do they still need as much care etc?


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 21, 2016)

mseagate said:


> Sup everybody; im Mike and I love me some flowers :^) Got a baby in the oven right now and she's awaiting harvest, potentially in the next week or so here. Here's a couple closeups we got the other day ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks yummy


----------



## putembk (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello all.....first post here. Just checking things out. Every site is different and right now I'm lost.....


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi folks,the names Michael Kenyon and I'm from Illinois.


----------



## josevolution (Aug 21, 2016)

Akita2 said:


> You have quite a few there yourself lol outside I see. How does that work do they still need as much care etc?


Yeah 5gl buckets low maintenance good results last summer was my 1st ever growing so I expect better results come October , feeding good nutrients thruout the summer correct h2o ph ..


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 21, 2016)

putembk said:


> Hello all.....first post here. Just checking things out. Every site is different and right now I'm lost.....


Same here bro only getting the hang of it now.


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 21, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Yeah 5gl buckets low maintenance good results last summer was my 1st ever growing so I expect better results come October , feeding good nutrients thruout the summer correct h2o ph ..


I take it your climate is good for it? It's far too cold here.


----------



## deeeeeznugs420 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello all, Any fellow Coloradans in the house? First post here, but very interested in all the different posts and to further expand my knowledge! Been growing a few years now, last season was in a greenhouse, this year straight outdoor due to space/early season move into new house. 30-40 plants @ 7900 feet in elevation. Majority indicas, but have one solid sativa genetic and am super interested to see how it does outdoor at this elevation in a climate where winter is coming SOON!


----------



## josevolution (Aug 21, 2016)

Akita2 said:


> I take it your climate is good for it? It's far too cold here.


Yeah northeast summer I've had them out since before Memorial Day will harvest early oct


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 21, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Yeah northeast summer I've had them out since before Memorial Day will harvest early oct


If only I envy you! We get about 4 weeks good weather lol


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 21, 2016)

Just a few days into flower for me. Outdoor grow with Jackpot and Orange Crush


----------



## Akita2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> Just a few days into flower for me. Outdoor grow with Jackpot and Orange Crush


Looking superb


----------



## Gonzalo87 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey there guys.

My name is Gonzalo and I'm new here. I'm from South America.

I've been growing for a couple of months and actually in my second grow. Soon I'll post some pics of it.

Expecting to share some knowledge here.


----------



## josevolution (Aug 23, 2016)

Gonzalo87 said:


> Hey there guys.
> 
> My name is Gonzalo and I'm new here. I'm from South America.
> 
> ...


What country


----------



## Gonzalo87 (Aug 23, 2016)

Chile m8. And you?


----------



## FloridianGrown420 (Aug 24, 2016)

whats up grow family.....new to the game old to the plants...recently moved to Germany from florida...Veteran status now who uses medical mj but not here since it's only for the terminally ill and not for the chronic ptsd ill minds from years of war....I was a combat medic for 6 years now i'm a combat grower lol....i found a dude doing all 12/12 from seed threads which are not truly from seed 12/12 bc first 3 wks are the plants time to veg out regardless of light cycle....i'm good on my research except for nutes and bugs....this shit scares me, i use organic tomato fertilizer and some other blue stuff but it's all in Deutsch so i baby the nutes hardcore....until i know whats good....i also got some hemp seeds from the bird seed here to have some experimentals lead the way....since they have no thc i decided they were my best chance at teaching myself what these nutes could do to my plants....hemp got everything first then a week later if no burns or defects my purchased seeds got their nutes minus just a little....i lst 2 of them the rest will go all natural i believe....my Habiba Strain has been in 12/12 for 3 days now and i have one question.....HOW LONG UNTIL I KNOW GENDER?


----------



## josevolution (Aug 24, 2016)

Gonzalo87 said:


> Chile m8. And you?


I was born in Chile , I've lived here in States since 71 you have great weed in Chile perfect climates too !


----------



## josevolution (Aug 24, 2016)

You can see trichomes forming


----------



## FyreGypsy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

I just started growing this year and have been absorbing as much information about it, as I can find. I have learned a lot of cool things from this site and look forward to learning more.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hi folks,the names Michael Kenyon and I'm from Illinois.


no its not lol 
you know panhead if you just hit forgot password youd be send a new link in your email


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

FloridianGrown420 said:


> whats up grow family.....new to the game old to the plants...recently moved to Germany from florida...Veteran status now who uses medical mj but not here since it's only for the terminally ill and not for the chronic ptsd ill minds from years of war....I was a combat medic for 6 years now i'm a combat grower lol....i found a dude doing all 12/12 from seed threads which are not truly from seed 12/12 bc first 3 wks are the plants time to veg out regardless of light cycle....i'm good on my research except for nutes and bugs....this shit scares me, i use organic tomato fertilizer and some other blue stuff but it's all in Deutsch so i baby the nutes hardcore....until i know whats good....i also got some hemp seeds from the bird seed here to have some experimentals lead the way....since they have no thc i decided they were my best chance at teaching myself what these nutes could do to my plants....hemp got everything first then a week later if no burns or defects my purchased seeds got their nutes minus just a little....i lst 2 of them the rest will go all natural i believe....my Habiba Strain has been in 12/12 for 3 days now and i have one question.....HOW LONG UNTIL I KNOW GENDER?


Hey, it usually takes approximately a few weeks to see gender once you're in flowering. But it really depends on the strain and how long you've been in veg already. I can usually tell gender within 4 wks of veg, maybe sooner, as long as I have a magnifying glass.

So you're growing hemp from bird seed? Lol. I'm curious though, please start a thread if you can and include some pictures. Maybe tag my name so I can find your thread if you start one. good luck


----------



## JGrant (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey I don't have much to say, but I just moved to Raleigh from California and I'm trying to get to know likeminded people. Stoked medical marijuana is on the November ballot for NC - at least it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## headssstash (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow. I'm not a new user but it has been a while since I used this site. Gonna get back on these forums. Got some cool things happening. Glad this site is still kicking. Germinating some seeds next week and plan on growing them with you all.


----------



## aldvoff1969 (Aug 27, 2016)

New be here first-time grower long-time smoker here we go


----------



## Philly32420 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey everyone


----------



## josevolution (Aug 29, 2016)

Took these today


----------



## Blazing7s (Aug 29, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Took these today


Nice! Can't wait for these purple babies to get big.


----------



## josevolution (Aug 30, 2016)

Those purple flowers are insane ! Whoa


----------



## TurboTurtle (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey All

I am a med patient and legal grower here in Ontario Canada since 2006. As the title say I am new here and looking to check things out.
Swing by and say hi, especially if you are in Ontario like me.


----------



## Mabou (Aug 30, 2016)

Good day to all, I am a newbie to the site. I am a Canadian with a medical canabis license. I have great difficulty smoking it makes me cough to the point of getting sick. I have tried THC ejuice which worked well for me.
I'm sure I'm not the first to ask this question. So I do apologize. I'm looking for recipes for THC Ejuice using a magicalButter.Com 
I have my own herb just looking for what I need and how to do it using the machine for the full process .....please help
Also needing advice of where to get the Vg and Pg


----------



## Axearmor426 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi everyone.

New member here, almost finished my first ever grow. Started a Goldleaf*** seed from Robert Bergman, have had a great time watching my little plant grow up and stressing about every little thing that went wrong. Really looking forward to that first taste of home grown bud.

Cheers.


----------



## josevolution (Aug 31, 2016)

Mabou said:


> Good day to all, I am a newbie to the site. I am a Canadian with a medical canabis license. I have great difficulty smoking it makes me cough to the point of getting sick. I have tried THC ejuice which worked well for me.
> I'm sure I'm not the first to ask this question. So I do apologize. I'm looking for recipes for THC Ejuice using a magicalButter.Com
> I have my own herb just looking for what I need and how to do it using the machine for the full process .....please help
> Also needing advice of where to get the Vg and Pg


Have you tried cookies or any eatables ..


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 1, 2016)

Greetings earthlings. Saitou here. Boredom brought me. HTX


----------



## Mabou (Sep 1, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Have you tried cookies or any eatables ..


Hi there thanks for the reply yes I have I will be dabbling in a few recipes this fall. I have been collecting some. I have had a really good experience with THC ejuice but I am now looking to make it myself all I need is a recipe using the magical butter.


----------



## josevolution (Sep 1, 2016)

Mabou said:


> Hi there thanks for the reply yes I have I will be dabbling in a few recipes this fall. I have been collecting some. I have had a really good experience with THC ejuice but I am now looking to make it myself all I need is a recipe using the magical butter.


Oh ok I'm not sure about ejuice ..


----------



## QCclosetgrowr (Sep 1, 2016)

Mabou said:


> Hi there thanks for the reply yes I have I will be dabbling in a few recipes this fall. I have been collecting some. I have had a really good experience with THC ejuice but I am now looking to make it myself all I need is a recipe using the magical butter.


There are cook books available. 
"The happy chef" is one . google Dr. Greenthumb cookbook an the first link should be to amazon for it.


----------



## QCclosetgrowr (Sep 2, 2016)

Whats up everybody. Been lurking an readin for awhile. Decided to finally introduce myself an contribute to this great community.
Currently have a Auto BlueDiesel by Advanced Seeds just a few weeks from harvest. Cant wait.....jus keep staring at her an salivating watching the time get closer.


----------



## josevolution (Sep 2, 2016)

QCclosetgrowr said:


> Whats up everybody. Been lurking an readin for awhile. Decided to finally introduce myself an contribute to this great community.
> Currently have a Auto BlueDiesel by Advanced Seeds just a few weeks from harvest. Cant wait.....jus keep staring at her an salivating watching the time get closer.


Show her to us!


----------



## QCclosetgrowr (Sep 2, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Show her to us!


Ill post one up tomorrow. Havent takin a recent pic an ill have to wait till the am to take one


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 2, 2016)

QCclosetgrowr said:


> Whats up everybody. Been lurking an readin for awhile. Decided to finally introduce myself an contribute to this great community.
> Currently have a Auto BlueDiesel by Advanced Seeds just a few weeks from harvest. Cant wait.....jus keep staring at her an salivating watching the time get closer.


Drooling all over the mattress like a Rottweiler staring at a steak


----------



## QCclosetgrowr (Sep 3, 2016)

here she is @josevolution
@evergreengardener


----------



## josevolution (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice looks great !


----------



## josevolution (Sep 4, 2016)

Up close shot ..


----------



## QCclosetgrowr (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks absolutely delicious
@josevolution


----------



## josevolution (Sep 4, 2016)

This is the whole lot


----------



## QCclosetgrowr (Sep 4, 2016)

josevolution said:


> This is the whole lot


Lucky you. Only got the one. Didnt have the space for more atm. But absolutely beautiful garden


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 4, 2016)

josevolution said:


> This is the whole lot


Oregon?,,, 4 legal plants?,,,


----------



## josevolution (Sep 4, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Oregon?,,, 4 legal plants?,,,


Northeast ...


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 4, 2016)

josevolution said:


> Northeast ...


good looking garden, here in Oregon we are legally allowed 4 plants for rec users, so yours looked kinda like an outdoor oregon grow ,,,


----------



## josevolution (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm headed out there next summer on scouting mission looking to move out there, sell here and move there ...


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 4, 2016)

I love living in Oregon I moved here in 1989 from CA , I started growing again when we legalized ,


----------



## Blazing7s (Sep 5, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> good looking garden, here in Oregon we are legally allowed 4 plants for rec users, so yours looked kinda like an outdoor oregon grow ,,,


I'm on the Oregon coast and my grow is racing against the weather. I have LSD, Jackpot, Shipwreck and Orange Crush in flower now and doing great. (fingers crossed) Next summer I'll try a couple auto's outside and see how they do.


----------



## QCclosetgrowr (Sep 5, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> I'm on the Oregon coast and my grow is racing against the weather. I have LSD, Jackpot, Shipwreck and Orange Crush in flower now and doing great. (fingers crossed) Next summer I'll try a couple auto's outside and see how they do.


The shipwrecked looks amazingly enchanting


----------



## Chinese-Mexican (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey I'm new here, been on icmag since 2007 and overgrow before that, just started my growing again and living out in Colorado, anyone into the sour beer scene?


----------



## Fella's Shop (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello all, I'm new to the growing scene, and any advice will be welcome.


----------



## QCclosetgrowr (Sep 6, 2016)

Fella's Shop said:


> Hello all, I'm new to the growing scene, and any advice will be welcome.


Read, read ......then read some more. An when you think your ready....read a bit more. Knowledge is power. An when in doubt an search results have not helped. Ask an someone will be sure to help

Welcome to the riu


----------



## CookieCrumbs (Sep 7, 2016)

How u post pics of ur plant on here


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Sep 7, 2016)

QCclosetgrowr said:


> View attachment 3772078 here she is @josevolution
> @evergreengardener


Looking good and healthy. Good luck on the harvest.


----------



## QCclosetgrowr (Sep 8, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Looking good and healthy. Good luck on the harvest.


Thks should be choppin her down any day now. At about 9 weeks from seed trying to stop myself for another week but its not easy.


----------



## Smokedoutdesigns (Sep 8, 2016)

What every one .. names fish. Just thought I'd introduce myself and garden here b4 I start hopping on threads haha


----------



## Kilosmoke (Sep 8, 2016)

High guys  I'm relatively new to growing and still experimenting. Really happy to have found this site and het a chance to get some of the knowledge you guys have shared here. One of my little babies I'm really not sure if it's hermi and don't want to remove it completely unless I absolutely have to. I'll post the pic and hopefully someone can help me out.


----------



## DratGrow (Sep 8, 2016)

Brand new to posting here...but I have read and re-read so many threads here and learned so much. Thank you all so much. Will be posting many questions, I'm sure, as I'm in my 2nd week of an indoor/outdoor, primarily indoor 2 plant grow.


----------



## FloridianGrown420 (Sep 9, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Hey, it usually takes approximately a few weeks to see gender once you're in flowering. But it really depends on the strain and how long you've been in veg already. I can usually tell gender within 4 wks of veg, maybe sooner, as long as I have a magnifying glass.
> 
> So you're growing hemp from bird seed? Lol. I'm curious though, please start a thread if you can and include some pictures. Maybe tag my name so I can find your thread if you start one. good luck



yea i grew a couple hemp plants to test nutrients and experiment with pH....all the fun beginner mistakes were suppose to have been made on the 2 hemp plants that wouldnt produice THC anyways....well....one hemp was a boy RIP....the other is a cute little stick with a surprisingly beautiful little nug growing on top, even smells dank and has plenty of trics. thoroughly confused on this one....heard hemp gives headaches....guess my head is gna have to hurt a little....but my 2 Habiba strain seeds both turned out female  and of the 2 random seeds i found in prague only one of those ended up being a female.
I put the male upstairs in the attic for pollen harvest tho to make my own seeds


----------



## IndicaMamita (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi! I am a few days in to the site and LOVE IT! It seems like such a great community to share ideas and get very useful tips on growing. I am a newbie to this site and am a first time parent to a beautiful and growing girl and and boy Indica. I have been smoking for 15 years, first out of curiosity, and then to discover it is a great treatment to ease my chronic anxiety. I have opened up to my doctors about my usage and they have praised me for finding a natural, balanced, and informed way of improving my way of life.

Like many people who are apart of this community, I am angered by the stigma of pot smokers along with out-dated legislation. I am a full marijuana lover, and big advocate at that. 

Most importantly, I am such a proud Mama. My plants have come such a long way. I took the advice of an unknown human being who said that your first time growing should be 100% natural. It has been hard, with three plants perishing but with the uttermost joy of witnessing two standing tall, budding, and creating seeds for more experimentation in the future. In the process I have learned so much! 

I look forward to learning more from all of you and sharing in the process.

PEACE! <3


----------



## josevolution (Sep 10, 2016)

Up close & personal


----------



## josevolution (Sep 10, 2016)

Moments ago


----------



## Crentz (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey new guy here

Grown a few plants over the years but still an absolute newbee to this world, I look forward to learning a lot and getting my setup right. 

Here's one I have going at the moment from bag seed, not sure what it is could be haze?

Peace


----------



## josevolution (Sep 12, 2016)

Just a couple of Picts ..


----------



## 40wada (Sep 15, 2016)

Good morning everyone! my name is 40 just wanted to say hello!


----------



## Redman43 (Sep 15, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hello everyone, I'm new the forum and this year is my first grow. I have three plants in flower and one the lower leaves are starting to yellow up. trying to figure out the problem. I'm using Jack"s blossom booster 10-30-20 during flower.


----------



## eezycropper (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello everyone! New user here. Find this forum amazing

cheers!!


----------



## PlasmaticNectar (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello, hope to get to know some better here and learn lots. Got nice gear for a tent run. Hope to learn how to use my equipment well.


----------



## PHENOmina (Sep 17, 2016)

hello, new to this site. been studying plants for a little while.like two years or so. 
just here to look for more knowledge.
thanks.


----------



## Ingo t. (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi im Ingo from Austria. All the best


----------



## Willywonka1234 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi everyone. New here but not new to the art of growing.


----------



## Morningpleaser (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey I was josevolution now I'm here as morning pleaser update started flushing period with these in har


----------



## Ol' Smokey (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi folks. First Post. I've been growing bag seed under an ancient 400W HPS off and on for decades. Never owned a PH tester, or bought any special "nutes". Grew in plain garden soil, more or less. Yet my stuff was... half decent. Then my last grow just went to shit. Lost the whole crop and didn't know why. I decided to upgrade my setup. I started reading and watching videos and ran across this site quite a lot. It's the only one I've joined. I was doing a lot of things wrong enough to cause my grows to be barely worth the juice. I've made a lot of small changes and look forward to much improved harvests. I'll be lurking for awhile. Thanks!


----------



## Morningpleaser (Sep 18, 2016)

Three towers lol


----------



## Pke (Sep 19, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Nice! I just got a Boost Mobile refill code for FREE!  http://boostmobile.reloadcodes.com


----------



## F.F.John (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey all! You can call me John. I'm really just here to learn as much as I can. And hopefully one day become good at this whole growing thing.


----------



## AtterStiga (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm trying to find out how to give likes around here. Is it cause I'm new?


----------



## Blazing7s (Sep 21, 2016)

Redman43 said:


> hello everyone, I'm new the forum and this year is my first grow. I have three plants in flower and one the lower leaves are starting to yellow up. trying to figure out the problem. I'm using Jack"s blossom booster 10-30-20 during flower.


I'm new to this too. I've got four plants in flower now. A few of my lower large palm leaves on three out of the four started yellowing which from what I've read is normal. Just the plants way of using stored nutrients while it produces buds, The booster you are using has plenty of N so I don't think that's a problem A pic of the plant would help.


----------



## Blazing7s (Sep 21, 2016)

Here's a couple updates. The purple flower is Shipwreck and the long bud is Orange Crush.


----------



## Morningpleaser (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm harvesting three of my plants this weekend ..


----------



## Morningpleaser (Sep 22, 2016)

This plant I'm giving one more week before harvesting ..


----------



## Morningpleaser (Sep 23, 2016)

Trimmed these today ready to hang .


----------



## Morningpleaser (Sep 23, 2016)

Trimmed these today ready to hang .


----------



## ShadowDen (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi peeps I'm new to forums..and wanted to say hi.


----------



## Happygirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Blazing7s said:


> Here's a couple updates. The purple flower is Shipwreck and the long bud is Orange Crush. View attachment 3786124 View attachment 3786125 View attachment 3786126 View attachment 3786124 View attachment 3786125 View attachment 3786126


Just checking last page. Nice page to come on to (flowering pics). Welcome new members lots of info on here lots of what can I say but just research and own experience good luck with your all grows. Look forward to seeing ya on the forums.

Happygirl


----------



## Morningpleaser (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll be trimming all week long !!


----------



## Happygirl (Sep 27, 2016)

Looking good. Don't envy the trimming but harvest will be nice. Good luck.


----------



## Dingleberry Mint (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello, I've been coming here for advice and tips for about 2 years now and have finally registered.

I'm a fairly new outdoors grower located in Southern California. I'm in the midst of harvest of my 2nd outdoors crop.


----------



## alv (Oct 3, 2016)

hi guys new to the forums and wanted to say hey. im growing 2 plants that have been topped and lst trained. 1 plant has 3 colas and the other has 4. there about 4th week into flowering. grown in a 2x2x3 stealth box indoor


----------



## wuvuzela (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello World

Greetings from grower from Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## moondance (Oct 5, 2016)

Welcome to all the new members, the only bad question is the one you don't ask around here, lots of knowledgeable people. We learn from each other every day, so have fun. Here are a few shots of what I have grown thanks to the help of everyone here. Skunk Wrecked Widows
JB X Engineers Dream From Breeders Boutique


----------



## lars775 (Oct 6, 2016)

Greeting,
Posted a couple of times and have read some cool threads here . Looking forward meeting new people. Originally from Cali born and raised.. Good luck ...

Cheers


----------



## aldvoff1969 (Oct 7, 2016)

aldvoff1969. Here just an update to let you see how it's going. I started out with 14 seeds I did not know what they were but this is what they look like now


----------



## aldvoff1969 (Oct 7, 2016)

New grow your here. Just thought I'd give you an update on how I'm doing. This is my first grow and this is what I grew


----------



## Fireman57 (Oct 7, 2016)

Haven't grown a plant since high school in 1975. What fun. My baby "Wendy" violator kush.


----------



## Widzyboy (Oct 9, 2016)

Please someone help me. I'm on my 5th in total so still very new to this but all my plants are growing into my light and I don't know what to do as this is the first time this has happened. I am 4 weeks into flower so it it safe to supercrop? I really don't know what to do and iv no space left

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## moondance (Oct 9, 2016)

Widzyboy said:


> Please someone help me. I'm on my 5th in total so still very new to this but all my plants are growing into my light and I don't know what to do as this is the first time this has happened. I am 4 weeks into flower so it it safe to supercrop? I really don't know what to do and iv no space left
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!


Hey 4 weeks in wow, there arnt going to bend much, but if you want to save it you may have to cross tie those fuckers down, but do it slowly and dont pull them any farther than you need to, they will grow back up to the light. Think of it like when you intertwine your fingers - same concept, just dont break the stems. Or heres a wired one if your in dirt, lay the pots on their sides with blockers and criss cross them in the space. Never tried it just and odd ball idea, but watering would be impossible come to think of it. Thats all I got unless you can move to more space like right now. Peace, be safe MD.


----------



## Widzyboy (Oct 9, 2016)

moondance said:


> Hey 4 weeks in wow, there arnt going to bend much, but if you want to save it you may have to cross tie those fuckers down, but do it slowly and dont pull them any farther than you need to, they will grow back up to the light. Think of it like when you intertwine your fingers - same concept, just dont break the stems. Or heres a wired one if your in dirt, lay the pots on their sides with blockers and criss cross them in the space. Never tried it just and odd ball idea, but watering would be impossible come to think of it. Thats all I got unless you can move to more space like right now. Peace, be safe MD.


Cheers MD I will try this. I'm using autopots for the first time also and they are monsters hence the problem

I'll keep you posted


----------



## WaxertheRadical (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey RUI! Hows it hangin? Been lurking here for a while, but I after seeing how, for the most part, everyone seems to get along, I'm gonna stay. I've learned a lot so far and am excited to put it all in to motion. I've already started a Cab/Stealth thread so feel free to check it out and throw in your two cents. In the mean time, stay lifted and happy growing.

-Wax


----------



## moondance (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey Wax welcome aboard, if you put a link to your thread in your signature line people can find you off your posts! Thanks for Growing, Peace, be safe MD.


----------



## WaxertheRadical (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh right on @moondance Forgot about the whole signature thing. I'll do that! Thanks!


----------



## greenfrank (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here but not of the growing. I'm really interested in DIY COB light and I already learned a lot from this forum. Hope to start soon my first panel.


----------



## tropheus74 (Oct 10, 2016)

Just joined the group, never grown before, but have a little outdoor tomato gardening experience. Here to learn.


----------



## MrSquid (Oct 12, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



You said in your that we should ask anything. i want to start being legal, i know that i need to goto a doctor to get a card. but after that how can i be compensated through a dispensary. for my medicine? if that makes sense..


----------



## dabbing_solutions (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey everyone, been lurking around for a few weeks and thought i would join so much info and variety of growing styles


----------



## dabbing_solutions (Oct 12, 2016)

MrSquid said:


> You said in your that we should ask anything. i want to start being legal, i know that i need to goto a doctor to get a card. but after that how can i be compensated through a dispensary. for my medicine? if that makes sense..


Depends on your state. I know here in CO the dispensary cant buy from caregivers only other dispensaries.


----------



## moondance (Oct 13, 2016)

MrSquid said:


> You said in your that we should ask anything. i want to start being legal, i know that i need to goto a doctor to get a card. but after that how can i be compensated through a dispensary. for my medicine? if that makes sense..



Hi how are you? First you need your Medicine, you need to grow it, care for it, cure it, and then treat yourself and your family and friends. Keep in mind growing is not exact everytime, so many variables can fuck your grow and you have to start over. I personally make sure I have enough Medicine to last me 6 months at a time, cured, so that means I have to produce at least 2 ounces per month for 6 months, plus what I give freely to my friends and family. O and that doesn't even cover my matches with friends that come over and chill, that's about an ounce a month lol. So my best suggestion would be for you to cover your needs first and then see if you can be a caregiver for someone or a bunch of someones and grow their plants for them, to which you could charge a fee. Please understand I have no idea of your experience level or any information not in the post, I am not judging I am expressing my opinion on the question you asked. Welcome to Rollitup, lot's of great information and people here. Thanks for Growing! Peace, be safe MD.


----------



## MrSquid (Oct 13, 2016)

moondance said:


> Hi how are you? First you need your Medicine, you need to grow it, care for it, cure it, and then treat yourself and your family and friends. Keep in mind growing is not exact everytime, so many variables can fuck your grow and you have to start over. I personally make sure I have enough Medicine to last me 6 months at a time, cured, so that means I have to produce at least 2 ounces per month for 6 months, plus what I give freely to my friends and family. O and that doesn't even cover my matches with friends that come over and chill, that's about an ounce a month lol. So my best suggestion would be for you to cover your needs first and then see if you can be a caregiver for someone or a bunch of someones and grow their plants for them, to which you could charge a fee. Please understand I have no idea of your experience level or any information not in the post, I am not judging I am expressing my opinion on the question you asked. Welcome to Rollitup, lot's of great information and people here. Thanks for Growing! Peace, be safe MD.




All in good faith MD! personally i don't smoke, i did. i get anxiety from smoking and eating medicine now. The Art behind this, the plant it self is wonderful to watch grow. i can't find myself to get away from that. the genetics, and getting to understand the way you can control the plant to do and grow the way you want is what gets my high. Im in nevada. but the property is in Cali north. i can grow up to 99 in cali. still reading laws in nevada. my friends are covered thats for sure. i just wanted to see if any one knew how to get there foot in the door with dispensers, something bigger more guarantee


----------



## moondance (Oct 13, 2016)

I got ya, welcome to the site, I love watching them grow myself, it's the best part for me. I cant wait to get the perpetual growing steped up again so I can watch flowers grow every day! Thanks for Growing! Peace, be safe MD.


----------



## Margaret B. (Oct 14, 2016)

Just joined after many years of reading and learning! Thank you R-it for having me!


----------



## .nobody. (Oct 15, 2016)

I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to sign up.


----------



## moondance (Oct 15, 2016)

Margaret B. said:


> Just joined after many years of reading and learning! Thank you R-it for having me!





.nobody. said:


> I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to sign up.


Hi how are yu today? Hopefully High and Happy - Welcome to the Family, lots of great information and people here, any questions feel free to ask away! MD


----------



## Rollverine (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok I am new here. I was given a small plant in September that had grown outside and inside. Anyway here are a few pictures of this pretty thing. Im looking to grow one more. Any ideas on a colorful strain? Also can anyone identify what it might be?


----------



## Dingleberry Mint (Oct 17, 2016)

Dingleberry Mint said:


> Hello, I've been coming here for advice and tips for about 2 years now and have finally registered.
> 
> I'm a fairly new outdoors grower located in Southern California. I'm in the midst of harvest of my 2nd outdoors crop.


Just about have my second harvest completed...... maybe another 3 days of trimming and jarring. Here's a few pics...


----------



## moondance (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice Job there, that was a ton to trim, looks good! MD.


----------



## alv (Oct 17, 2016)

pink tahoe x og kush- before and after pic about 2 days in between.4th or 5th week outdoor flowering . removed about 50% of the upper large fan leaves to allow more light to the lower bud sites. wanted to test out the de-foliage technique for myself to see if it would increase my yield . as u can see on the after pic the leaves a turning bluish/purple colour now, not sure if its because of the dip in temp at night.


----------



## moondance (Oct 17, 2016)

Looking good let us know how the de-foliage works for you! MD


----------



## moondance (Oct 17, 2016)

Notice to all new members we have a sweet little feature here on Roll It Up for you its called the Ignore button LOL, you click on a member's name and click the ignore and you never deal with them again Easy Peasy people, enjoy yourselves! MD


----------



## Morningpleaser (Oct 17, 2016)

Curing mason jars not sure how much but it's a lot .


----------



## moondance (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice Work, you will defiantly enjoy that! MD


----------



## moondance (Oct 19, 2016)

A quick little note to the new members here, please be safe with what you do, stay within your plant counts if your in a legal state, if your not watch your asses please. Yes it's all medicine, but watch what details you post up, like at home never reveal your growing to your general public for your safety, we want to be able to talk growing with you for a long time, it's just fun. However until we all come together and change the laws were under the microscope so watch YOUR ass please. Now Lets Grow! Moondance.


----------



## Csar (Oct 19, 2016)

6 weeks into flowering what's your thoughts supposedly skywlaker og


----------



## moondance (Oct 20, 2016)

Csar said:


> 6 weeks into flowering what's your thoughts supposedly skywlaker og


What's up, looking great there, keep up the stellar Work! Welcome aboard!
Moondance


----------



## Redeyed84 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello everyone new member to RIU .. About to start my 1st auto grow and hopeing to set a journal up fingers crossed for a smooooth grow. Take care guys and gals .


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 20, 2016)

aldvoff1969 said:


> New grow your here. Just thought I'd give you an update on how I'm doing. This is my first grow and this is what I grew


wow man!!! your stuff is looking dank dude..


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 20, 2016)

MrSquid said:


> You said in your that we should ask anything. i want to start being legal, i know that i need to goto a doctor to get a card. but after that how can i be compensated through a dispensary. for my medicine? if that makes sense..


Dispensary prices are out of this world!!! but so is the flower. lol


----------



## Csar (Oct 20, 2016)

should I be worried only on 3 leaves


----------



## atrumblood (Oct 21, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> Dispensary prices are out of this world!!! but so is the flower. lol


It never stops at just 3 leaves.


----------



## Csar (Oct 21, 2016)

atrumblood said:


> It never stops at just 3 leaves.


what is it ? calmag def.? haven't noticed another leaf have same discloration


----------



## atrumblood (Oct 21, 2016)

What is your pH?. It looks like it could be cal mag def. But i am no expert when it comes diagnosis. Check the basics first.


----------



## Csar (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm just the general hydroponics lil test vile it seem to be about 6 before I mix nutes in today checked it after watering.(runoff) and my run off seemed to be more of a 7 is that good for run off?


----------



## moondance (Oct 22, 2016)

Damn people this is fun, talking growing to folks all over the world, I love it, I missed you all, Lets Grow!
Moondance


----------



## moondance (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Grnthmb89 (Oct 22, 2016)

Any comments for first time flowering rookie. Does this look good? Have 720 true watts running 24/7 and seperate the flowering ones in a dark closet for 12 hours then back in tent for 12 hrs of light


----------



## Grnthmb89 (Oct 22, 2016)

Grnthmb89 said:


> Any comments for first time flowering rookie. Does this look good? Have 720 true watts running 24/7 and seperate the flowering ones in a dark closet for 12 hours then back in tent for 12 hrs of lightView attachment 3811912


3 weeks into flowering


----------



## moondance (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi how are you to me you look good, I cant tell with the lights on if they are completely healthy but looks good Grower!
Moondance


----------



## moondance (Oct 23, 2016)

New Members wow we love you all, you are so curious, and learning so much. It's great, but always remember to be safe, don't meet with strangers, share your locations or grows. We really love to talk growing, as you can see morning, noon or night lol. However - Even those of us who are "legal" still have to watch our asses too, were still no different and that is sad as hell for this day and age! When you all get healthy and are living fabulous lives we can look back and laugh but now watch your asses please, treat this site like the Reference it is please. Most times it's just us growers around, no one else likes us "stoners" right, cool let them do there thing, there not ready to hear the message. That aint always the case though sadly, With the anonymity the site provides anyone can be anything and say anything too, With that in mind double check your facts before proceeding with any of your work please. I have said this before I want to help you grow, so do the fine people in here, were all family oriented individuals, just like you. Enjoy and Be Safe All, I am always around to answer questions, no matter where in the world I may be that day!
Moondance


----------



## mr_red (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey everyone, new to the forum. I am stripclub manager by night and farmer by day lol.


----------



## moondance (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice Welcome, I Really like the combination of careers you going there!
Moondance


----------



## mr_red (Oct 26, 2016)

moondance said:


> Nice Welcome, I Really like the combination of careers you going there!
> Moondance


Ha Thanks so much. I've been in the adult industry for about 5 years. I have just recently started growing cannabis.


----------



## moondance (Oct 27, 2016)

Sweet, welcome. Most of us have been at this for a long time (growing) I know I have spent plenty of dollars on the adult industry so Im behind you..... sort of ROFLOL.
Moondance


----------



## JustBlowingSmoke (Oct 27, 2016)

What's up everybody? I'm new here and look forward to being a part of the community. Also kudos to the strip club owner. Do you get to just hang and have drinks and get free back rubs?


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 27, 2016)

mr_red said:


> Hey everyone, new to the forum. I am stripclub manager by night and farmer by day lol.


Real farmer?


----------



## mr_red (Oct 27, 2016)

JustBlowingSmoke said:


> What's up everybody? I'm new here and look forward to being a part of the community. Also kudos to the strip club owner. Do you get to just hang and have drinks and get free back rubs?



Actually no most of my time is spent yelling at lazy chicks to get out of the dressing room and talk to customers. I work at a all nude club so there no alcohol lol. Plus the state I live in alcohol is banned in the strip clubs.


----------



## Aussiemite (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi there just joined, grown a couple times also lost crops too.
Here's my current grow, I know the soil looks wet I just watered. Any tips tricks would be greatly appreciated. Look forward to being on here


----------



## moondance (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome to the fun, get those babies into bigger pots and plant them to just up under the bottom leaves. Looking very good but your out of root space my friend! A little closer and directly under the lights no angles LOL.
Moondance


----------



## nintendostoner (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey guys and girls. Getting as much knowledge as I can before I grow so will be here asking dumbass questions! From UK. Use pot for medical use as well as for fun


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 29, 2016)

Aussiemite said:


> Hi there just joined, grown a couple times also lost crops too.
> Here's my current grow, I know the soil looks wet I just watered. Any tips tricks would be greatly appreciated. Look forward to being on here
> View attachment 3816642


Got your pens? Work with your soil a little ( get sand/perlite content right so it drains well b4 inserting beans).


----------



## Csar (Oct 29, 2016)

HI everyone just want to see what everyone thinKS I'm 7 weeks into this grow of skywalker og how many more weeks do you all think here are a pic of trics.


----------



## OhTheIrony (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey friends. I'm super new. Just kinda wanted to try something different and have a hobby. I'd kinda like to have just a few nugs stashed since I don't smoke but once in a while. And I get a little weird about finding a guy to buy from so I figured I'd try my hand at one plant. So I did a bunch of reading mostly on forums like this and the likes. Also some YouTube. And I got some Short stuff #1auto fems in the post. I only planted one to see if my thumb is green. And so far I think I've been doing ok. I germed in the 3 gal pot with org miracle Grow soil and perlite(I know, I know, no miracle Grow but it was cheap and available) and put it under some 60 watt CFL 5x2700k and 4x5000k and let it go. So far it seems like it just wants to be left alone so I've kinda tried to do that. We'll just see from here. Here's a couple pics. About a week and a half in.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 30, 2016)

1 baby? CFL overkill, turn off all but 2 lights for awhile save some elec..


----------



## OhTheIrony (Oct 30, 2016)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> 1 baby? CFL overkill, turn off all but 2 lights for awhile save some elec..


Lol. I was thinking that. Wasn't sure so just went with more rather than less. Thanks for the reply. And the advice I will definitely do that.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 30, 2016)

"You are, a Burgundian spy, fell in love with the one you pursued. Oh the drama, Oh the Irony". Kay Kendall as the Duchess of Marcroix to Robert Taylor as Quintin Durrwood in Quintin Durrwood, 1955. "A GREAT MOVIE", that takes place right when gunpowder made suits of armor obsolete. Recommended to all.


----------



## OhTheIrony (Oct 30, 2016)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> "You are, a Burgundian spy, fell in love with the one you pursued. Oh the drama, Oh the Irony". Kay Kendall as the Duchess of Marcroix to Robert Taylor as Quintin Durrwood in Quintin Durrwood, 1955. "A GREAT MOVIE", that takes place right when gunpowder made suits of armor obsolete. Recommended to all.


 Nice.


----------



## OhTheIrony (Oct 30, 2016)

So I downsized on the light situation and think this should work fine for a while. At what point do you think I should throw a few more up?


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 30, 2016)

OhTheIrony said:


> So I downsized on the light situation and think this should work fine for a while. At what point do you think I should throw a few more up?


You will have to watch the plant for that , Are the bulbs 35 actual, 45 actual, or larger? I would say while the 3rd node is developing or a little latter depending on bulb size.


----------



## OhTheIrony (Oct 30, 2016)

I believe they are 60 watt bulbs.


----------



## OhTheIrony (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh actual. Got it. Gotta check.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 30, 2016)

OhTheIrony said:


> I believe they are 60 watt bulbs.


Then latter.


----------



## OhTheIrony (Oct 30, 2016)

So actually. I checked and they say 13 watts. So is this now too few?


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 30, 2016)

OhTheIrony said:


> So actually. I checked and they say 13 watts. So is this now too few?


I'd add another one in 1 or 2 days. I keep 35 watts over my seedlings when tiny. You must get bigger bulbs, 35s can be rigged to cover 1 plant, 45s can work for 2 plants but 50s or bigger make things work much better. Good news is There seem to be some good prices for 45 and up actual watts on Ebay right now.


----------



## OhTheIrony (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks so much for the info. I'll do that. Do you think for the purposes of this first Grow I could get away with adding bulbs until I reach my 9 x 13watts that I had from seed. I'd like to wait for my next project to spend more money if I can get away with it.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2016)

Movie Pointer Appreciated. (worth the final battle, swords while hanging
from bell-tower ropes, they say. ;0)


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 30, 2016)

OhTheIrony said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I'll do that. Do you think for the purposes of this first Grow I could get away with adding bulbs until I reach my 9 x 13watts that I had from seed. I'd like to wait for my next project to spend more money if I can get away with it.


Sure you can do it but you have a mass of cords hangers and junk like that in the way. If your canopy is not even there is another set of probs.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Movie Pointer Appreciated. (worth the final battle, swords while hanging
> from bell-tower ropes, they say. ;0)


Sword vs battle ax while swinging on bell ropes


----------



## 9m1ke (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey all I'm Michael I'm out in Mesa Arizona I have a medical card my state is looking to legalize recreational use and I wanted to explore the cannabis industry as a passion whether it be in business or growing or extraction even patient care I'm here to get to know the people of the community and learn as much as I can.


----------



## GrowWolf (Nov 3, 2016)

What's up, was sent here by a friend at my local grow store and you guys have already helped me with a small issue in my grow. This site rocks, thanks everyone.


----------



## moondance (Nov 4, 2016)

9m1ke said:


> Hey all I'm Michael I'm out in Mesa Arizona I have a medical card my state is looking to legalize recreational use and I wanted to explore the cannabis industry as a passion whether it be in business or growing or extraction even patient care I'm here to get to know the people of the community and learn as much as I can.





GrowWolf said:


> What's up, was sent here by a friend at my local grow store and you guys have already helped me with a small issue in my grow. This site rocks, thanks everyone.


Welcome to the family, I cant wait to see your grows!
MD


----------



## moondance (Nov 5, 2016)

Quick tip for this weekend for the new growers, with the time change coming you have a few options - Leave the timers alone and its an hour off normal time. You change your timers to match time, due to scheduling. Keep in mind the dumbasses make us do this twice a year, eventually you will be on time LOL. I leave mine alone, took me a while to dial everything in I am not messing with mine! Don't panic - Never forget your towel!!!!!!! ROFLOL. 
Thanks For Growing!
MD


----------



## BudzMalone (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi, New to the forum, and fairly new to cultivating although I've been a consumer for 25 years. 

Just wanted to say hi and thanks for having me on-board.

BudzM


----------



## moondance (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome to the fam...direct keywork searching is your best friend around here. Have Fun!
MD


----------



## NCCannabisQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello, I am new to forums so please look over me until I learn how this works! I am an advocate for cannabis and have been all my adult life. I believe cannabis should be legalized everywhere! I think it should take the place of all opiates (pain killers), which is destroying our country! However I could go on forever on that subject! Glad I found this forum and look forward to meeting people with the same passion I have about cannabis!!!#


----------



## NCCannabisQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## Chronic Pharmer (Nov 6, 2016)

First time posting hope all is well


----------



## HeyitsMikey (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey all,

Name is Mikey. I have just recently started smoking ( 6 months). As the more I smoke, the more interested I am in the actual weed then just smoking it. I'm looking to learn about the growing process. If anyone could suggestion best equipment and where to get seeds I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Mikey


----------



## Keptlikeamushroom (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey guys and girls,U.K. newbie here to growing weed but abit of a conneseur smoking it, will be posting about my first grow very soon


----------



## HemiGrind (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello everyone  Newbie in USA - growing first time. Kinda surprised after +36 of being a stoner, I finally started a small grow. This site is awesome and gave me the confidence to start playing around. I dropped around $75-$100 on equips for a 'in-process' hybrid light setup. Just started 2 plants from seeds and working into veg with "junkyard" lighting . Hoping to get a TimberGrow DIY for flowering in 2 months.
"May all your plants be green "(with Trich's!)


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Nov 7, 2016)

Organic Maine soil gardener looking for a new hangout and hopefully this is the place.


----------



## moondance (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome aboard, Lots of organics and living natural soil grows going on both indoors and out!
MD


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 7, 2016)

welcome all to RIU!!


----------



## Csar (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey everyone first grow thinikng its about time to harvest I think I see some amber in there not to sure anythoughts


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 7, 2016)

Csar said:


> Hey everyone first grow thinikng its about time to harvest I think I see some amber in there not to sure anythoughts


Physically, it looks like it. Swelled up pretty nice. Get a scope or loupe and check the trics. You want 5-15% amber, the rest cloudy, no clear.


----------



## Csar (Nov 7, 2016)

also I had a branch break on me earlier maybe about 2 weeks ago friend it in closet for 5 days then jarred it smelled plant barley starting to get a good bud snell back is that normal? 
how long should it take for buds to smell like buds? thanks olive drab green


----------



## Csar (Nov 7, 2016)

have a scope coming in mail gets here Thursday thought it has said tuessay but I guess I read it wrong.


----------



## Dr Dankness (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Yall! Dr. Dankness here, working on a first time grow for my own personal medicial grow. I received 20 seeds from Rare Dankness, all are Moonshine's Ghost Train Haze (MGTH), my brother ordered them all for my Birthday! I have already set up a smaller grow tent with LEDs, carbon filter, and Foxfarms Ocean forrest soil in fabric 4 gallon pots. The nutrients i am using is nectar of the Gods, and looking forward to enjoying my grow!!!


----------



## Budbob Spliffpants (Nov 8, 2016)

Howdy,
New grower, only have one grow under my belt. Going to be starting, what seems to be, a quite tricky and unexplored experiment. Fogponics...heard of it? I've done a lot of homework on it(or at least whatever is available about it) and have found a lot of people using it for cloning, but never a full grow(veg-flower). Seems several people don't think the water particles can carry the nuts that will be needed as the plant gets bigger, but have no proof so I thought why not try it and put this to rest...

I will start a grow journal as soon as this site lets me, plan on updating every 5 days. If there are any unsung fogponic heroes out there please let me know as I will soon be needing your wisdom. Goal of the journal is that it can be used as a grow template, for lack of a better term, for those interested is this type of grow and to expel/confirm any myths on fogponics.


----------



## BioBob (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello, newbie on this forum, have little experience with growing, like to learn and if possible share knowledge.


----------



## totinospizzarolls (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm a physics major in university in Alabama! I'm just toward the end of flowering with my Bubblegum, which is my first grow! I'm so anxious to harvest, but I know that it will be worth the wait. 

good vibes y'all


----------



## moondance (Nov 11, 2016)

Yum bubblegum! Welcome!
MD


----------



## b-rad-j (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey folks! We just legalized recreational use here in MA and I couldn't be more excited. I know literally nothing about growing, but am ready to research the hell out of the subject and get started! The amount of info is a bit dizzying, but this seems like the right place to make sense of it all.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2016)

You will rock it. Pick a forum that supports the way you want to grow and start a thread. Good luck!


----------



## Truvalca (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Hey Rollit Uppers.. First timer here. Persecute me as such...LOL.. Just finishing my first room. Any suggestion / input would be HIGHLY appreciated.

Thanks Guys.

Looking forward to new found friends YIELDING good info..


----------



## moondance (Nov 14, 2016)

Howdy Grower how the hell are you. From the pic I would get the ballasts on the side wall about half way up, you are in moisture haven where they are set up dude, rust is a factor even in one cycle. Looking good. Welcome to RIU.
MD


----------



## moondance (Nov 14, 2016)

New Member welcome to our canna family, as with any family theres always some assholes lurking around, they love to interject bad and wrong information for some stupid reason. However there are thousands of really cool and knowledgeable individuals on Rollitup. Before trying anything to alter your grow cause someone said so, please some reaserch or ask a couple more members if you have any questions - cool - We really dont mind the questions well okay I dont mind the questions I love helping and watching other people grow their own medicine along side of me. I grow everyday and always will, the Hatter will always be there Fuck them, moving ON, Lets Grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Start those grow Journals, lots of fun stuff coming soon the Invitational will be on soon.
MD


----------



## Truvalca (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you for the Ballast tip moondance. Much appreciated. Keep em coming... lol..


----------



## Stebbins (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all! What a great site. Been on A few and this is definitely the best by far.
I live here in Massachusetts where recreational marijuana was just legalized. As of December 15 I'll be able to start my own grows legally. 
I've been trying to find a nice do it yourself eight bucket recirculating TWC set up that I could possibly copy of the plans from but have been unsuccessful so far. Anyone have such a set up? Plans? Thank you much!


----------



## moondance (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey Stebbins do key word searches to find information, if no good then tag me and I will post some links to direct you to what you need. Welcome to the family! Thanks for Growing, Peace, Be SAFE.
MD


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 15, 2016)

Keptlikeamushroom said:


> Hey guys and girls,U.K. newbie here to growing weed but abit of a conneseur smoking it, will be posting about my first grow very soon


How do pal look forward to seeing ur grow I'm a uk grower to and also fairly new. On my 3rd crop


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey. Damned newb here from Maine. We just legalized rec. weed so now I'm going to start a indoor grow to get my own shit! I'm psyched! Made a 4' by 5' by 7' wood frame covered by silver tarps got a 1200watt led and the rest of my shit for it coming in soon from amazon. Ordered some auto fem northern lights strain seeds. Should be in soon also. Can't wait to start. Been into gardens my whole life so it shouldn't be too hard to grow some bud. Any advice for this 1st time grower would be great! Looking forward to talking to you veterans for tips to increase my grow success and production. Peace!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 15, 2016)

Moose71 said:


> Hey. Damned newb here from Maine. We just legalized rec. weed so now I'm going to start a indoor grow to get my own shit! I'm psyched! Made a 4' by 5' by 7' wood frame covered by silver tarps got a 1200watt led and the rest of my shit for it coming in soon from amazon. Ordered some auto fem northern lights strain seeds. Should be in soon also. Can't wait to start. Been into gardens my whole life so it shouldn't be too hard to grow some bud. Any advice for this 1st time grower would be great! Looking forward to talking to you veterans for tips to increase my grow success and production. Peace!


How come u got auto seeds?


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 15, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> How come u got auto seeds?


Figured it was my 1st grow and would make it a little easier than have to guess when to change light cycles. If everything goes well I'll just get reg fem seeds. Anyone have experience with auto plants? Any tips for a good grow with autos?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2016)

Lots of light. They benefit from more than 12/12.....not recalling what is optimal,
but it might be 24/0 (Cannabis does not demand a night, as some plants do)

Good luck!


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 16, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Lots of light. They benefit from more than 12/12.....not recalling what is optimal,
> but it might be 24/0 (Cannabis does not demand a night, as some plants do)
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the info. Gonna do 20/4 just to give yhem(and my light bill)a little rest.


----------



## Keptlikeamushroom (Nov 16, 2016)

Sounds great got a big light there how many babies you planning on having in there, I started off with 20 bag seed, 9 rooted, potted all of them only have room for 2/3 so gave the rest to friends as seedlings. Will upload some pics to my grow thread later on this evening


----------



## CarpFertilizer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello all, I am a restorative ecologist here to connect with new growers in the NW. We are brewing up fish protein hydrolysate and it is kinda the bomb for organic cannafarmers. I want to encourage everyone to look to the long term for soil health and get the right stuff as you are starting out. It really helps us all. 

I wont blast you with links but look online for Carpe Carpum and please ask me any questions about fish protein and sustainable harvesting. Cheers.


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 16, 2016)

CarpFertilizer said:


> Hello all, I am a restorative ecologist here to connect with new growers in the NW. We are brewing up fish protein hydrolysate and it is kinda the bomb for organic cannafarmers. I want to encourage everyone to look to the long term for soil health and get the right stuff as you are starting out. It really helps us all.
> 
> I wont blast you with links but look online for Carpe Carpum and please ask me any questions about fish protein and sustainable harvesting. Cheers.


Funny you talk about fish emulsion. I made my own by throwing a bunch of junk fish like perch and chubs in a sealed barrel and let ferment for 3 months. After a month or so the smell starts to go away. I add a bottle of molasses to speed up the decay process. Plants love the stuff!


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 16, 2016)

Keptlikeamushroom said:


> Sounds great got a big light there how many babies you planning on having in there, I started off with 20 bag seed, 9 rooted, potted all of them only have room for 2/3 so gave the rest to friends as seedlings. Will upload some pics to my grow thread later on this evening


Gonna plant 5 and see what makes it. If they all do I'll have a pretty thick grow.


----------



## CarpFertilizer (Nov 17, 2016)

Moose71 said:


> Funny you talk about fish emulsion. I made my own by throwing a bunch of junk fish like perch and chubs in a sealed barrel and let ferment for 3 months. After a month or so the smell starts to go away. I add a bottle of molasses to speed up the decay process. Plants love the stuff!


Well done. Fish is the real deal for soil health IMO. Sounds like you made a messy digestion to me. That is a super good way to make compost booster. The thing you want to look out for is all those microbes eating up your Nitrogen. Next time add coffee grounds to get that pH down. Thumbs up for re-using the perch and chubs.


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 17, 2016)

CarpFertilizer said:


> Well done. Fish is the real deal for soil health IMO. Sounds like you made a messy digestion to me. That is a super good way to make compost booster. The thing you want to look out for is all those microbes eating up your Nitrogen. Next time add coffee grounds to get that pH down. Thumbs up for re-using the perch and chubs.


Thanks even the bones were mostly dissolved too . A few biggger ones I threw in the compost heap. These fish I use are invasive in this area so it's a good thing to thin them out. Like the coffe ground idea. I also make compost with fish layered in sawdust. Heats like a mother but when it's done it's the most beautiful black gold you can get!


----------



## DirtySec (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi guys, you can call me Dirty! I have a tad of experience but im basically new to all this. I have enjoyed reading through the knowledgeable posts in this forum and cannot wait to contribute some stuff! Be on the look out for my questions, as my first real indoor grow is about to ramp up. I am sure I will have a few stumps that you fine folks can help with! Stay golden!


----------



## Bluntz_Nbeer (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey folks! completely new to forums and first time grower here  got a lot of info from here while I was putting my grow setup together so figured I ought to join and share what so many of these posts have helped me accomplish , once I learn to use the site a little better I'll share some more info on my setup and some pics along the way


----------



## moondance (Nov 18, 2016)

Welcome aboard everyone!
MD


----------



## Kashmoney (Nov 18, 2016)

Need some help with one of my plants can somebody help please???


----------



## Kashmoney (Nov 18, 2016)

I am a new grower and experiencing some problems early on...I have 5 clones that are only a week and half old they have been potted for roughly 5 days, I am having issues with yellows spots??? I messed up by feeding them nutrients a couple times when they need to be fed water for first 2 weeks. But I'm having real issues with one of them I've attached a picture. If somebody could help me diagnose the problem would be much appreciated.


----------



## moondance (Nov 18, 2016)

I would suggest getting it into a smaller pot like a 1 gallon for now, it is stressing out and trying to grow roots. Or you can start folar feeding it to see if it will bounce back some. I could see one shot of light nutrients but you did a few you say. I would repot, make sure the roots are good and white not rotting out, let it dry out completely like bone ass dry before watering it again or feeding it. It needs time and care is all. and closer to the light would not hurt, if it burns the back of your hand it will burn the plants.
MD


----------



## Kashmoney (Nov 18, 2016)

moondance said:


> I would suggest getting it into a smaller pot like a 1 gallon for now, it is stressing out and trying to grow roots. Or you can start folar feeding it to see if it will bounce back some. I could see one shot of light nutrients but you did a few you say. I would repot, make sure the roots are good and white not rotting out, let it dry out completely like bone ass dry before watering it again or feeding it. It needs time and care is all. and closer to the light would not hurt, if it burns the back of your hand it will burn the plants.
> MD


So you would suggest re potting and basically starting again? Leave them a day or 2 and then feed em water for a week or so before moving onto nutrients?


----------



## Kashmoney (Nov 18, 2016)

The other 4 I have going seem to be growing fine, they have a few minor yellow spots but I was informed that could be from the excess of nutrients I gave them for a couple days, it's just that one I'm having major problems with.


----------



## moondance (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah try and get her unstressed and go from there might work may not. I have done it a few hundred times so I know where your coming from LOL. I have this habit of fucking with my plants, I like to see how much shit they can take and still produce LOL. By all means please wait for some others to answer you too, hope it helps. 
MD


----------



## moondance (Nov 18, 2016)

Kashmoney said:


> The other 4 I have going seem to be growing fine, they have a few minor yellow spots but I was informed that could be from the excess of nutrients I gave them for a couple days, it's just that one I'm having major problems with.


Right I get that but you have 1 fan leave undamaged, that is your only food producing and light gathering leaf, that dies so does the plant really. You can leave them alone too and see how they look in a few days. Maybe the excess nutrients will get proccesed and she will look better thats your choice. Have a good one.
MD


----------



## Kashmoney (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah haha I think I'm just stressing myself out a bit much with them aswell, they only babies still...I'm gunna go with the re pot and hope that makes a difference...I'm not regards to the rest of my planta with the minor yellow spots is this something to worry about or will they correct themselves after a quick flush with water?


----------



## moondance (Nov 18, 2016)

dont flush it wont do any good you get a week in soil to see issues and work them out
MD


----------



## Chronic Pharmer (Nov 18, 2016)

If it were me I would leave them to dry out in those pots. They will fill those pots in a month or so. If you transplant them 2x times it could stress them out too much.


----------



## B-Dizzle (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello everyone, not quite sure why I haven't made an account here yet. Been growing since 09 now and would love to receive and give advice. Blam! Had to get the first post out of the way.


----------



## Morningpleaser (Nov 18, 2016)

Haven't been here in a while I harvested and now have it all curing in mason jars probably close to two lb of bud , really really good


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

Just a couple pics to introduce myself.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

B-Dizzle said:


> Hello everyone, not quite sure why I haven't made an account here yet. Been growing since 09 now and would love to receive and give advice. Blam! Had to get the first post out of the way.


The same! lol


----------



## moondance (Nov 19, 2016)

B-Dizzle said:


> Hello everyone, not quite sure why I haven't made an account here yet. Been growing since 09 now and would love to receive and give advice. Blam! Had to get the first post out of the way.





Morningpleaser said:


> Haven't been here in a while I harvested and now have it all curing in mason jars probably close to two lb of bud , really really good





NoWaistedSpace said:


> View attachment 3834647
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hot Damn, Welcome everyone I am so glad you found us. Great bunch of people around, key word searching gets you closer to what you are looking for. 
MD


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 20, 2016)

Moose71 said:


> Thanks for the info. Gonna do 20/4 just to give yhem(and my light bill)a little rest.


I run between 18 and 20hrs light cycle for Autos


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Just waiting on the seeds.


----------



## aldvoff1969 (Nov 20, 2016)

New guy here with a update on my plants I had 14 unknown seeds. A friend gave me 2 clones... that look great now so 16 plants in all. 5 where male 2 or 3 are stressed out and 1 the cat pissed in. So about 7 plants are about ready to harvest.


----------



## HemiGrind (Nov 20, 2016)

The man with 2 brains - "Get that cat outta here!"


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 21, 2016)

aldvoff1969 said:


> New guy here with a update on my plants I had 14 unknown seeds. A friend gave me 2 clones... that look great now so 16 plants in all. 5 where male 2 or 3 are stressed out and 1 the cat pissed in. So about 7 plants are about ready to harvest.


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## SAFARO (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice to meet yall!! I will be going by SAFARO on all the forums...

I was lucky enough to have been handed many many seeds of different strains..

I hope I can bring these strains to ya'll as a small time breeder and of course meet many of you great folks!!

Many thanks and one love!


----------



## Moose71 (Nov 22, 2016)

Welcome man! Wish I came across a bunch of beans. Pain in the ass ordering them.


----------



## moondance (Nov 22, 2016)

Moose71 said:


> Welcome man! Wish I came across a bunch of beans. Pain in the ass ordering them.


All kick ass seeds companies and collectives, there are a few more but I just woke up.
Breeders Boutique.com
DocsDankseeds.com
Oregon green seed company
Bog Seeds
DNA Genetics
Greenlife seeds
Crockett Family Farms

MD


----------



## SAFARO (Nov 24, 2016)

I am a glass artist too, So I have been lucky enough to run into growers a bit now.. They all had seeds and wanted art...Trades build my seed collection real nice  

I have DNAs kosher kush cut, it is super dank! I know they are a great company to buy seed from! Honestly all of those places/breeders are on point, moondance!


----------



## Thomas Gardner (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello ALL!
I'm really excited to join this site! I have been lurking for about 18 months trying to gain as much knowledge as possible. So, about a year ago I purchased a closet with "all" the hardware (this was a lesson learned within itself, btw). Although I appreciate the do it yourselfer, this was not a logical option for me as timing, stealth and space all factored into the "turnkey" solution, which equates to more $, upfront. So given all that, after a full year, I wanted to share my experience with the group, to pay it forward so to speak. My set up: A DWC w/ small 2.5' x 1.5' (3.5' vertical) using a combination of 
of (Kind) LEDs and CFLs I've had 4 grows thus far, first was a mix of strains total of 4 plants - was an absolute failure (came back from a vacation to find 4 plants on their death beds) Was a pretty shitty day..My second grow, 3 Pineapple haze ... Sativas that seemed to take FOREVER (welcome to sativas noob lol), but I really enjoyed this grow without any interruptions but plenty of challenges and I yielded about 4 ozs / I feel that I cut these down a bit pre mature as I never really got that potent smell from the finished product but the effects absolutely hit the mark...Then the 3rd grow a single White Widow auto, should have been easy peezy right? Wrong !(for me) I had another vacation (poor me) that gave me a 5 day absence which resulted in me having vertical grow space issue (which I handled incorrectly) and another pre-mature cut - I got very little and the quality was horrible...totally on me- Now fast forward to today I'm growing 2 AK 47s autos and this is probably going to be my best grow to date - I'm about a week out, maybe sooner - The smell is a sweet piney smell and the f'ing Colas on these girls are fat and juicy (See pics) / I have found my passion, this is something I want to do bigger and better and with good quality results - When my state ever decides to make this legal, I'm going to strongly follow this passion in some way...I have SO much more to learn and am considering even taking some college courses in horticulture...Thanks to sites like this one I actually DID have success, in what I later found out is a challenging environment, and it was a lot of fun (it's my hobby now)...Not sure what I'm trying to get from this post, other to say Thank you! Also, the people that constantly stated to keep an open mind and try new and different things (find your own little successes) ...It was that mentality that really kept it fun! I look forward to sharing my future successes and failures on here moving forward!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice Work Thomas. Welcome aboard.


----------



## SeekingGreen (Nov 25, 2016)

Hiya all, from the soon-to-be-legal Northeast. I'm a rank newb just getting my feet under me. I've grown other thing successfully outdoors, but planning my first indoor garden. Organizing the basement, upgrading my water, boosting my electrical, tent (2x4 has arrived), seeds should be here soon and LED is on its way. I expect to be off and running by mid-December. Going to grow in soil to start. Just wanted to thank you all for the info I've already gained and I am looking forward to all the help and advice yet to come. Not expecting perfection out of the gate, but hoping for enough success to feed the fire and try it again. Pretty stoked to get started. Cheers.


----------



## HemiGrind (Nov 25, 2016)

Welcome aboard. I'm in the same boat. Newbie on first grow... <10 days to switch . You WILL develop a love for this very quickly once things get rolling


----------



## Sgt skip34 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi all I'm New can som1 tell me what's going on with 1 of my plants


----------



## Sgt skip34 (Nov 27, 2016)

Trying to upload image now brown spotting and a bit of heat stress under 400 w hps and rust yellowing


----------



## fullauto (Nov 27, 2016)

Heeey Hey RIU!! Long time lurker and new member of RIU here! I've been on a hiatus from growing for a few years now and its time to climb back in the game. I live in a not so friendly herb state in the northeast and I have experience in growing autoflowers but have never tried photos. Have tried soil,soilless,and hempy style growing and experimented with pollen chucking to make a few of my own auto strains. For years I grew in a rental apartment and needed small plants,thus the autos but now I own a place in the boonies and looking to broaden my horizons to the photos and trying my hand at growing some trees indoors. Currently working on planning and building of my new grow room and looking forward to being a productive and helpful part of the community here!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 27, 2016)

Sgt skip34 said:


> Hi all I'm New can som1 tell me what's going on with 1 of my plants


Post that Photo the an active thread....Club 600 is good....someone will chime in.

Good luck!


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Nov 27, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


 hello everyone I am a first timer as well as almost totally tech illiterate so I hope I can figure this sight out. lol
for my fist grow I got ambitious and started with 4 then added 6 more for extra added room to screw up. two blue dream, two pineapple express and 6 LA confidential. for the pineapple that I started first were 2 weeks ahead of the LA con, and the two blue dream were just a couple of half dead clones I put in for the hell of it. the pineapple's I had to have my buddy take over cause they got big too big for my room, the blue's actually grew but they look lanky and not alot of leaf but growing like crazy now. and the LA con's are looking good. 
I switched to 12/12 on the 22nd of this month and am exited to see how they do. So far the only thing I really messed up on was accidentally giving one a double dose of Fox farm wholy makrel that gave her a nitro toxicity issue that almost made me flush her out but I just held out till it was time to flush before the switch and she came into it. I've been around grows most of my life and have seen alot and read a lot about the art of the grow but I've found that I seem to have a natural green thumb. when the lights come on this afternoon I will post some pics if I can figure out how.lol 
I used alot of techniques that are recommended for advanced growers as well as beginners, such as lst training, topping,fiming , supercropping. but I also have been defoliating and trimming nd removal of small inner shoots that are great for cloning. so far so good but from I've been told veg is the easy part very forgiving, flowering a bit more testy so I probably shouldn't be so confident in my natural green thumb quite yet. I look forward to hearing anything anyone has to advise my new found obsession for I am determined to learn to be one of the best growers around. can't wait to see how far I come in the years, decades to come.


----------



## Leezard73 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey y'all! Licensed legal Hemp farmer in TN here...
I grew industrial hemp for extraction this past season. Random flowers tested for cannabinoids ranging from 6.5 to 12.75% CBD-A and less than .3% thc!
Currently, there are no processors in TN...
According to the Tennessee department of agriculture, it is legal to leave the state as long as the product contains NO viable seed. 
Does anyone know of an avenue for moving this product? Tried contacting some extractors in KY who seemed really interested but they are dragging their feet while I need to move this crop!


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Nov 27, 2016)

fullauto said:


> Heeey Hey RIU!! Long time lurker and new member of RIU here! I've been on a hiatus from growing for a few years now and its time to climb back in the game. I live in a not so friendly herb state in the northeast and I have experience in growing autoflowers but have never tried photos. Have tried soil,soilless,and hempy style growing and experimented with pollen chucking to make a few of my own auto strains. For years I grew in a rental apartment and needed small plants,thus the autos but now I own a place in the boonies and looking to broaden my horizons to the photos and trying my hand at growing some trees indoors. Currently working on planning and building of my new grow room and looking forward to being a productive and helpful part of the community here!


Hello there, ironic that I also just posted my intro and I had some questions on auto's . first is I was going to go that route for my first crop but was advised to just go with traditional type strains for lack of better words.
So my first question is because auto are genetically designed for a quicker way to buds, are they as potent as regular plants? If so why was I strongly advised to go with a traditional grow by guys I've known for years that grow? please don't think I'm being condescending about your choice to grow with autos I'm really just curious. I would much rather harvest every 70 days as apposed to 12 weeks. But I am obsessed with becoming a pro and eventually hopefully having the opportunity to be a part of the weed revolution that is coming about being known for kickass smoke as well as oils, edibles ect.


----------



## fullauto (Nov 27, 2016)

Alwayslearnin said:


> Hello there, ironic that I also just posted my intro and I had some questions on auto's . first is I was going to go that route for my first crop but was advised to just go with traditional type strains for lack of better words.
> So my first question is because auto are genetically designed for a quicker way to buds, are they as potent as regular plants? If so why was I strongly advised to go with a traditional grow by guys I've known for years that grow? please don't think I'm being condescending about your choice to grow with autos I'm really just curious. I would much rather harvest every 70 days as apposed to 12 weeks. But I am obsessed with becoming a pro and eventually hopefully having the opportunity to be a part of the weed revolution that is coming about being known for kickass smoke as well as oils, edibles ect.


Alwayslearnin I learned to grow growing with autos and yes I think they are just as potent as photo plants. I had many friends who always grew and smoked photo plants and I got the same from them-go with the photos if your going to grow. When I finished my first grow and dried and cured my first crop I of course shared with a bunch of friends who had never tried autos-many who described themselves as "pot snobs". The general consensus was it was some of the best stuff they had tried and they were shocked an autoflower plant could produce that level of weed. Since then,i've produced a bunch of seeds from breeding and a great bunch of them went to those same friends to grow in their gardens. Now,i will say this,autos are NOT as forgiving as photos,they don't like transplanting and are prone to stunting. autos have a short life cycle and it is a one way street,if you screw up you will reduce your final yield. Photos definitely yield more per plant,although some of the super autos can definitely run with photos,there are some pretty impressive auto grows on AFN where I was a member for a long time. I love auto plants and probably will always have them in my grow room. I will say that I came here to RIU to learn to grow photo plants as well if not better then I know how to grow autos. I have a desire to grow some some trees lol and I've heard this is the place to learn how to do it,so here I am. If you choose autos to grow and you have any questions,feel free to ask and i'll do my best to help you out.


----------



## SoCalCraw (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey guys! I'm fresh to the site and happy to be a part of it! I'm from Canada, a personal medical grower under the ACMPR and am super pumped to see the feedback and future posts and info everyone has to share! 

A little about my set up right now.. 

Currently in a closet, 4x3 and 6 feet tall with a 1000W HPS Agrolite on a 18/6 cycle and a wal mart fan circulating air around the area.

In a sense I made a box with plywood inside of the closet since it's a big closet and I use it for other materials also, the ceiling is unfinished so the hot air has a chance to creep out between the ceiling of the basement where the closet is and the floor of the main floor. The negative side is that the only way to get cool air in is to cut a hole at the base of the door opening the closet, if anyone has other suggestions please fell free to shoot away! 

I have two plants in the area, one Critical Mass ("feminized") that I plan on training and turning into my mother plant since I'm not going to me limited to the closet in a few weeks. The other plant I have is a autoflower feminized Northern Lights by Greenhouse Seed Co. and is on day 54 of its life cycle. Unfortunately I didn't pay close attention to when it started to flower so I can't give an exact date on how many weeks into flower it is but my estimate is 2-3 weeks already. 

I had to tie the NL down since the cola was 11" from the 1000W so now the plant is sitting around 1.5-2f away from the light on all tallest nug sites. Here's a pic of my setup!

Please if you have any suggestions don't hesitate to throw them at me! Constructive criticism is key in this and I'll take all I can get!! Just please don't be too too rude lol 

PS: the other plants seen in the picture (lanky ass Critical mass, and a bagseed flowering and clones) are my friends who is picking them up today since he was out of town. I know I shouldn't have his flowering on my 18/6 but it's been there for only a day and it's being chopped down tomorrow


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Nov 27, 2016)

fullauto said:


> Alwayslearnin I learned to grow growing with autos and yes I think they are just as potent as photo plants. I had many friends who always grew and smoked photo plants and I got the same from them-go with the photos if your going to grow. When I finished my first grow and dried and cured my first crop I of course shared with a bunch of friends who had never tried autos-many who described themselves as "pot snobs". The general consensus was it was some of the best stuff they had tried and they were shocked an autoflower plant could produce that level of weed. Since then,i've produced a bunch of seeds from breeding and a great bunch of them went to those same friends to grow in their gardens. Now,i will say this,autos are NOT as forgiving as photos,they don't like transplanting and are prone to stunting. autos have a short life cycle and it is a one way street,if you screw up you will reduce your final yield. Photos definitely yield more per plant,although some of the super autos can definitely run with photos,there are some pretty impressive auto grows on AFN where I was a member for a long time. I love auto plants and probably will always have them in my grow room. I will say that I came here to RIU to learn to grow photo plants as well if not better then I know how to grow autos. I have a desire to grow some some trees lol and I've heard this is the place to learn how to do it,so here I am. If you choose autos to grow and you have any questions,feel free to ask and i'll do my best to help you out.


Thank you, I recently fell on hard times I'm a single dad raising two boys 9 and 6. one of witch has been a bit difficult as of late as a result I haven't been able to work due to being called by the school several time a week to come there and pick him up. it's not his falt he has something going on upstairs that I am determined to get straightened out he is 9 and I'm all he has and it's my job to help him.
so for now this is my only viable option to supplement my income needs since it's now legal for recreational use here in my state. autos was my original plan and was talked out of it wish I knew about this site before. but you can bet on it that when this one is done autos will be next my room isn't huge but I spared no expense on the renovation though ran short on cash and had to get open hoods and went with 1000watt hps. way more heat than I anticipated so I put a kick ass ventilation system in and have it set up to use outside Temps to keep things cool. but that will only work for the winter, I'm in the northeast so cold weather is abundant.
I have a 14'×16' room with 9' ceiling and I have 8 in there now that I just switched to the 12/12 cycle on the 22nd so they will be stretching out here in the next few days if they didn't start to last night. I had 10 but had to give two to my buddy due to space and I may still yet have a problem with that. But I need to be able to have constant harvest ideally every other week if not every week and autos seem to be the answer to that. do you agree?


----------



## fullauto (Nov 27, 2016)

SoCalCraw said:


> Hey guys! I'm fresh to the site and happy to be a part of it! I'm from Canada, a personal medical grower under the ACMPR and am super pumped to see the feedback and future posts and info everyone has to share!
> 
> A little about my set up right now..
> 
> ...


I would paint that plywood white or cover it in panda film for light reflectivity back on your plants. I started in a 27"x27"x7' closet,painted the walls flat white,had a 4" intake hole on one side of closet for fresh air and had my carbon filter exhausting thru the ceiling into an attic. What are your temps like in there with that 1000w'er?


----------



## fullauto (Nov 27, 2016)

Alwayslearnin said:


> Thank you, I recently fell on hard times I'm a single dad raising two boys 9 and 6. one of witch has been a bit difficult as of late as a result I haven't been able to work due to being called by the school several time a week to come there and pick him up. it's not his falt he has something going on upstairs that I am determined to get straightened out he is 9 and I'm all he has and it's my job to help him.
> so for now this is my only viable option to supplement my income needs since it's now legal for recreational use here in my state. autos was my original plan and was talked out of it wish I knew about this site before. but you can bet on it that when this one is done autos will be next my room isn't huge but I spared no expense on the renovation though ran short on cash and had to get open hoods and went with 1000watt hps. way more heat than I anticipated so I put a kick ass ventilation system in and have it set up to use outside Temps to keep things cool. but that will only work for the winter, I'm in the northeast so cold weather is abundant.
> I have a 14'×16' room with 9' ceiling and I have 8 in there now that I just switched to the 12/12 cycle on the 22nd so they will be stretching out here in the next few days if they didn't start to last night. I had 10 but had to give two to my buddy due to space and I may still yet have a problem with that. But I need to be able to have constant harvest ideally every other week if not every week and autos seem to be the answer to that. do you agree?


I think you could do a perpetual grow with autos and have it planned so you can harvest a plant or plants every week but I think your going to have to have a pretty good number of plants to do that. The average harvest time for any autos I grew were between 70-85 days and that depends on how you like your trichs-clear,milky,amber. That is a pretty big room,i can see all kinds of possibilities but its all up to you and how many plants you want to deal with. How many plants are you allowed to have?


----------



## SoCalCraw (Nov 27, 2016)

fullauto said:


> I would paint that plywood white or cover it in panda film for light reflectivity back on your plants. I started in a 27"x27"x7' closet,painted the walls flat white,had a 4" intake hole on one side of closet for fresh air and had my carbon filter exhausting thru the ceiling into an attic. What are your temps like in there with that 1000w'er?


Temps are In the 30's that's why I'm stressing out a bit.. I'm looking for dense nugs but i know that they'll be airy like that. Before the 1000w i had cfl equalling 125w but I knew that wouldn't cut it for dense nugs either..


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Nov 27, 2016)

fullauto said:


> I think you could do a perpetual grow with autos and have it planned so you can harvest a plant or plants every week but I think your going to have to have a pretty good number of plants to do that. The average harvest time for any autos I grew were between 70-85 days and that depends on how you like your trichs-clear,milky,amber. That is a pretty big room,i can see all kinds of possibilities but its all up to you and how many plants you want to deal with. How many plants are you allowed to have?





fullauto said:


> I think you could do a perpetual grow with autos and have it planned so you can harvest a plant or plants every week but I think your going to have to have a pretty good number of plants to do that. The average harvest time for any autos I grew were between 70-85 days and that depends on how you like your trichs-clear,milky,amber. That is a pretty big room,i can see all kinds of possibilities but its all up to you and how many plants you want to deal with. How many plants are you allowed to have?


I hate fact I'm so illiterate with technology how do I post my pics?


----------



## fullauto (Nov 27, 2016)

I haven't posted any here as of yet but looking at the screen i see an upload file button next to the post reply button. Once you have your pics saved to your device and you post a reply i'm pretty sure you hit the upload a file button,choose what pic you want to post and attach it to your post with the upload a file button. I suck at explaining the technical stuff pertaining to computers so maybe someone else can explain it better.


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Nov 27, 2016)

fullauto said:


> I think you could do a perpetual grow with autos and have it planned so you can harvest a plant or plants every week but I think your going to have to have a pretty good number of plants to do that. The average harvest time for any autos I grew were between 70-85 days and that depends on how you like your trichs-clear,milky,amber. That is a pretty big room,i can see all kinds of possibilities but its all up to you and how many plants you want to deal with. How many plants are you allowed to have?


I hope my pics come up


fullauto said:


> I haven't posted any here as of yet but looking at the screen i see an upload file button next to the post reply button. Once you have your pics saved to your device and you post a reply i'm pretty sure you hit the upload a file button,choose what pic you want to post and attach it to your post with the upload a file button. I suck at explaining the technical stuff pertaining to computers so maybe someone else can explain it better.


I figured it out. do you have much experience with defoliating techniques ? my canopy is getting pretty full and I really not sure about doing it to the top. I already wiped out most of the interior foliage that didn't have a chance as well as the monstrous a d that thinned them out quite a bit. the first picture are a couple of near dead clones of blue dream I was giving and I had 0 expectations for them I figured the would choke after I put them under the 2 1000s I'm running at 110%. UT they did this instead. they are funny lookin for sure but they were like David's among Goliaths.
  the second are LA confidential and all are in there first week of 12/12 cycle. and I'm thinking I need to defoliate the canopy to get more light to the Colas I left that showed the most potential to produce a decent bud. But I've read threads on both sides of the Isle and I did what I thought made sense then stopped when I got to the top. I'm worried about excess water from either spritzing or watering, not so much rh that's at 38-42% . After I got done pruning the bottoms it thinned them out a little but idk. what do you think?


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi guys,
First ever post... Whey!! 

These are my girls, on the left is amnesiac and on the right is pepper jack haze. Its my second grow and they're in week 4 flower. My first grow I screwed up getting only 19g of 4 autos... Couldn't master the hps so this time I'm using cfls, 2 x 300wt in sunmate reflectors. I think they stretched a fair bit but could be the strains? What do you think? Anything out the ord ?


----------



## fullauto (Nov 28, 2016)

Alwayslearnin said:


> I hope my pics come up
> 
> I figured it out. do you have much experience with defoliating techniques ? my canopy is getting pretty full and I really not sure about doing it to the top. I already wiped out most of the interior foliage that didn't have a chance as well as the monstrous a d that thinned them out quite a bit. the first picture are a couple of near dead clones of blue dream I was giving and I had 0 expectations for them I figured the would choke after I put them under the 2 1000s I'm running at 110%. UT they did this instead. they are funny lookin for sure but they were like David's among Goliaths.
> View attachment 3840756 View attachment 3840780 the second are LA confidential and all are in there first week of 12/12 cycle. and I'm thinking I need to defoliate the canopy to get more light to the Colas I left that showed the most potential to produce a decent bud. But I've read threads on both sides of the Isle and I did what I thought made sense then stopped when I got to the top. I'm worried about excess water from either spritzing or watering, not so much rh that's at 38-42% . After I got done pruning the bottoms it thinned them out a little but idk. what do you think?


Sorry buddy,cant help you with the defoliating techniques as I have no experience whatsoever with photo plants and I never do that to autos. they look pretty good to me tho!


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Nov 28, 2016)

fullauto said:


> Sorry buddy,cant help you with the defoliating techniques as I have no experience whatsoever with photo plants and I never do that to autos. they look pretty good to me tho!


Thanks, I decided to tie them back to open up to the inner colas. I was advised by another member to drill holes in the rims of my pots and tie them to them. seems to have solved the issue. Now I'm gonna have to decide if I want to have 8 monster plants or sacrifice quite a few colas so not to get overwhelmed f something goes wrong. I tied them up last night and they seemed to like that cause when I did it I counted the colas on them before and all of them looked to have 10-15 shoots, after I was done and was able to see how many were hidden. I'll go take a pick and post it in the morning but 4 of the six LA confidential have between 25-35 shoots the two runts have 20-25. I'm at the end of the first week of flowering so the next two weeks they should by all rights get 1&half again the size they are now. if they do I'll have to put my 3rd 1000wat hps and it will be an adventure just to water them. I think it's time to check our the forums and find an old pro to find out if there is something that I can do.


----------



## moondance (Nov 29, 2016)

To @Alwayslearnin you can also use binder clips without having to drill holes next time.
MD


----------



## moondance (Nov 29, 2016)

alwayshigh1 said:


> Hi guys,
> First ever post... Whey!!
> 
> These are my girls, on the left is amnesiac and on the right is pepper jack haze. Its my second grow and they're in week 4 flower. My first grow I screwed up getting only 19g of 4 autos... Couldn't master the hps so this time I'm using cfls, 2 x 300wt in sunmate reflectors. I think they stretched a fair bit but could be the strains? What do you think? Anything out the ord ?


Looking pretty good to me, nice and healthy. Back of the hand rule for the lights, if it burns the back of your hand it will burn the plants if not your golden, get those lights as close as you can to get the most energy to the girls.
MD


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Nov 29, 2016)

moondance said:


> Looking pretty good to me, nice and healthy. Back of the hand rule for the lights, if it burns the back of your hand it will burn the plants if not your golden, get those lights as close as you can to get the most energy to the girls.
> MD



Thanks mate! I've had them within 3 inches most the grow, I backed them off the other day to try lower temps. Now ill lower them and turn the fans up abit. Cheers


----------



## Odog913 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey guys brand new.. been a consumer for many years finally decided to branch out to the grow side  got my first set up going already running a mars 2 700 medical light and my room is about 4x2 and about 7 feet tall sitting in a rock baskets in a hydroponic system with 360 spray jets  about 4 weeks deep


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Nov 29, 2016)

Odog913 said:


> Hey guys brand new.. been a consumer for many years finally decided to branch out to the grow side  got my first set up going already running a mars 2 700 medical light and my room is about 4x2 and about 7 feet tall sitting in a rock baskets in a hydroponic system with 360 spray jets  about 4 weeks deep


Nice i too am trying it out for the first timer, though I'm going for broke and may still fuck it up. I'm running two 1000wat hps using beginner medium happy frog and chose to try out the fox farm nutes. my room is pretty big I guess, it's 7'×14'×8' with a custom exhaust and intake that cools the heat due to open hoods (was not a good choice) but makes steady rh levels a pain. I try to keep it at 50-60% but like clockwork soon as the exhaust kicks in it can get down to 38% in a hurry I've seen it as low as 20%before it finally shuts off. I have a humidifier now that acually will keep up a little better but it's ment for a 2500sq foot home in that tiny room. so after this one I'm switching techniques to try either leds or maybe ceramic but what ever it is I'm going with a sea of green method. so the second time won't be anything like this one. I hope it works. check em out they are starting second week of flowering should be starting to stretch. shit wrong pic this was Saturday nd of the first week


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't find recent pics at the moment I'll take more end of this week


----------



## tiffknee (Nov 30, 2016)

hi! i'm new here and this is my first post.

i found a seed and casually decided to sprout it. i'm just trying to make sure it doesn't die, but it would be wonderful if she turns out to be female and blooms. it is so cute!

so that's why i'm here - very much looking forward to learning from this community!


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Nov 30, 2016)

tiffknee said:


> hi! i'm new here and this is my first post.
> 
> i found a seed and casually decided to sprout it. i'm just trying to make sure it doesn't die, but it would be wonderful if she turns out to be female and blooms. it is so cute!
> 
> so that's why i'm here - very much looking forward to learning from this community!



Good luck with your little'un!


----------



## NapalmZen (Dec 1, 2016)

hello. new to the site and starting with a bubbleponics grow tent build. im building for 3-6 plants in a 2'X4'X6' grow tent. it's not my first time growing hydro, but it has been about 10 years since my last grow. with the legalization in cali i decided to start again. i have found tons of useful info on this site so i decided i should join. 

thanks for the useful info and the help.


----------



## moondance (Dec 2, 2016)

tiffknee said:


> hi! i'm new here and this is my first post.
> 
> i found a seed and casually decided to sprout it. i'm just trying to make sure it doesn't die, but it would be wonderful if she turns out to be female and blooms. it is so cute!
> 
> so that's why i'm here - very much looking forward to learning from this community!


It looks very healthy to me good work, when you up pot you will want to plant it up to the bottom of you first leaves but not so full the leaves are in the dirt, that way you reduce the amount of stretch and start growing a good strong stalk. Give it a light baby food mix of nutrient after the up pot and it will reduce stress on the plant. 
Welcome to the family! MD


----------



## joeyi13 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey Guys, i got a smasl setup, 4 pants, my plants are about 3 weeks old, it looks like they are having signs of nutrient defficiency, like nitrogen, one plant has the lower leaf tips pointing downword, and my lower leaves are very dark green, some of the leaves cupping upwords slightly but with the tips just becoming brown or burnt. Is this a case of a root issue, over watering or wrong ph, any help is appreciated dont want my little girls to die.


----------



## joeyi13 (Dec 2, 2016)

joeyi13 said:


> Hey Guys, i got a smasl setup, 4 pants, my plants are about 3 weeks old, it looks like they are having signs of nutrient defficiency, like nitrogen, one plant has the lower leaf tips pointing downword, and my lower leaves are very dark green, some of the leaves cupping upwords slightly but with the tips just becoming brown or burnt. Is this a case of a root issue, over watering or wrong ph, any help is appreciated dont want my little girls to die.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 2, 2016)

I get cupping more from over-watering than from nutes....maybe let them dry out a bit?


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Dec 2, 2016)

joeyi13 said:


> Hey Guys, i got a smasl setup, 4 pants, my plants are about 3 weeks old, it looks like they are having signs of nutrient defficiency, like nitrogen, one plant has the lower leaf tips pointing downword, and my lower leaves are very dark green, some of the leaves cupping upwords slightly but with the tips just becoming brown or burnt. Is this a case of a root issue, over watering or wrong ph, any help is appreciated dont want my little girls to die.


When you say brown or burnt is it just the tips or the whole leaf? I had a similar issue, mine happened to be nitro toxicity. I was blitzed stoned and for got which one I started with wholy makrel from BUSH DOCTOR and that made the one I hit with it twice had browning of the leaf not really yellow, which is indicative of Nute burn. and they too started to claw and cup as well. But I also am a first timer and I have alot of friends that told me different thing it could be. 
I'll tell ya what I chose to do, I asked Google to find how do I diagnose Marijuana leafs that are brownish in color. Or somthing along those lines. they will have pics that show all kinds of examples and what it is and how to fix it. there were a few that looked like it could be the same, yet so did 4 or 5 others! So I figured that if it was a Nute overload or lack thereof either way you got to fix it. so I let them get so fucking dry they looked pretty thirsty. then I watered them with good water with ph at 6.1 then ran the water to em not insanely but a bit more than usual for that on I'm particular about almost obsessive over this grow but glad I was patient. check my girls out they are in day 10 of flowering and I'd say it worked. the one in the back on right us the one. she is small cause she kinda stalled for a min. But she's giving it hell now.
6 LA confidential 2 blue dream and I have 2 pineapple express at my buddy'stopped see why right


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Dec 2, 2016)

Wtf I'll try again


----------



## Marajak (Dec 2, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Well I am new just joined referred from another site and a guy who is trying to help me learn. He referred me to here. First you have to tell me how to post on here so I can find out all I need to know. I am Marajak I am going to be a renegade as I live in terrible Neurological pain and can not take it anymore. I am a Behavioral RN but I have been through the medical system and all they did was make me worse. Because of medications I am now completely DEAF. I have lost my life, my career and by God I am going to get them back and either get rid of my pain with the kind of seeds I need to get more cbd and very little THC since I know the cbd works on Neurological disorders. I am already too sleepy because my body wants to shut down to stop the pain. I have tried everything and have read up on Charlotte's Web and know it works on Neurological but maybe not mine. I know nothing about finding seeds, or how to grow it. I want to make oil or eat it not smoke it. So I need all the help I can get. If necessary I can make a trip to Colorado and try different ones till I find the one that works on my pain and then grow my own. I am also willing to move to a state that has it but I need to work fast because I can't take the pain much longer. I just exist and I can't stand that. I had to shut down my on line business and get very little done because of pain. 
So please if anyone knows what works best on Neurological pain please talk to me and tell me what to get and where to get it. I thank you in advance hoping alot of you are experts and can help me. I belong to several Cannabis sites and am reading but need specific help.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey rollitup.org stoners, I figured I'd introduce myself here since I posted my first "Help!" thread. I am a very green (no pun intended) grower, but do have some experience. I grew 2 plants (one to harvest) in a box I built and a security light I did some shady electrical work on to turn into a grow light. But that was back when I was 18-19. I'm a grown man with a few more resources now, so I'm going to try my hand again with some life experience and perspective under my belt. 

I have been reading the forums and going thru old threads like it's my job lately and have finally started construction on my new dresser conversion cabinet. 

Thanks to everyone that has contributed to these forums and all the information I've already tried to absorb. I'll try not to be an annoying newbie, but I'm sure I'll have my moments.


----------



## Wasted Seed (Dec 2, 2016)

Andrewk420 said:


> Hey rollitup.org stoners, I figured I'd introduce myself here since I posted my first "Help!" thread. I am a very green (no pun intended) grower, but do have some experience. I grew 2 plants (one to harvest) in a box I built and a security light I did some shady electrical work on to turn into a grow light. But that was back when I was 18-19. I'm a grown man with a few more resources now, so I'm going to try my hand again with some life experience and perspective under my belt.
> 
> I have been reading the forums and going thru old threads like it's my job lately and have finally started construction on my new dresser conversion cabinet.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that has contributed to these forums and all the information I've already tried to absorb. I'll try not to be an annoying newbie, but I'm sure I'll have my moments.


Hello from a fellow noob.
Read through this thread if you haven't already yet, I found it informative.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/oak-wardrobe-organic-grow.870933/


----------



## Andrewk420 (Dec 2, 2016)

Wasted Seed said:


> Hello from a fellow noob.
> Read through this thread if you haven't already yet, I found it informative.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/oak-wardrobe-organic-grow.870933/page-2


Yep, great thread. I got caught up reading and forgot to reply. Thanks for the link and for saying what's up.


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey there we come to rollitup, This place has been pretty helpfully to me so far. I'm a first timer and I'm also doing it to get pain relief although for the last 20 years I've been on large ridiculous doses of opiods almost my entire adult life. Times are changing and the DEA needed a new target because the people have spoken and it won't be long before it's legal on the federal level and turned into a commodity . Any way where I live a law passed that all prescribed opiod patients need to be weaned down from what ever dose they are on down to 100mg per morphine if not off it all together. When I started weaning I could function very well at 720mg of oxycodone a day when most would drop. permanently . But it took 20 years tolerance my cell structure is dependant on it now. But I'm a single dad two kids 6&9 so I'm doing it so they don't get taken from me! I'm now in intense pain several times a day now, my drive is going and I'm needed more now by my oldest that is having a hard time
so I built a grow room out of half my shed and I'm off, but I feel I should tell you that though noble to want to keep the thc down to reduce if not eliminate the psychoactive effects may work for you but I want to grow the darkest most potent Marijuana I can cause it is the only way mind mind is altered enough to forget the fact that I'm being railroaded by idiots who follow a questionable at best governor nd putting pain patients in the same category as heroine and synthetic fetinol that are dropping like flies and patients are to blame. I know how you feel my friend anything I can do to help ya just ask if I know the answer I'll share it if not I'll find the answer for ya. welcome again


----------



## FyreGypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

Marajak said:


> Well I am new just joined referred from another site and a guy who is trying to help me learn. He referred me to here. First you have to tell me how to post on here so I can find out all I need to know. I am Marajak I am going to be a renegade as I live in terrible Neurological pain and can not take it anymore. I am a Behavioral RN but I have been through the medical system and all they did was make me worse. Because of medications I am now completely DEAF. I have lost my life, my career and by God I am going to get them back and either get rid of my pain with the kind of seeds I need to get more cbd and very little THC since I know the cbd works on Neurological disorders. I am already too sleepy because my body wants to shut down to stop the pain. I have tried everything and have read up on Charlotte's Web and know it works on Neurological but maybe not mine. I know nothing about finding seeds, or how to grow it. I want to make oil or eat it not smoke it. So I need all the help I can get. If necessary I can make a trip to Colorado and try different ones till I find the one that works on my pain and then grow my own. I am also willing to move to a state that has it but I need to work fast because I can't take the pain much longer. I just exist and I can't stand that. I had to shut down my on line business and get very little done because of pain.
> So please if anyone knows what works best on Neurological pain please talk to me and tell me what to get and where to get it. I thank you in advance hoping alot of you are experts and can help me. I belong to several Cannabis sites and am reading but need specific help.


If you are looking for only CBD there are places that make CBD oil using high CBD hemp which might help. I have made a batch of CBD coconut oil using a hemp that tested to have 15% CBD, that I rub into my back (some nerve issue but the doctor has not figured out what it is or the cause) and it helps calm the nerves. I have also used a THC lotion on my father's feet (diabetic nerve problem) which really helped him. At some point I am going to make a batch of THC coconut oil and mix it with my CBD coconut oil and see how that works. What is cool about CBD/THC coconut oil is you can use it as a lotion or use it to cook with to make edibles  

Good luck, I hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## Marajak (Dec 3, 2016)

FyreGypsy said:


> If you are looking for only CBD there are places that make CBD oil using high CBD hemp which might help. I have made a batch of CBD coconut oil using a hemp that tested to have 15% CBD, that I rub into my back (some nerve issue but the doctor has not figured out what it is or the cause) and it helps calm the nerves. I have also used a THC lotion on my father's feet (diabetic nerve problem) which really helped him. At some point I am going to make a batch of THC coconut oil and mix it with my CBD coconut oil and see how that works. What is cool about CBD/THC coconut oil is you can use it as a lotion or use it to cook with to make edibles
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find some relief soon.


FyreGypsy
Thanks sooo much for the info. Now I have to find out where I can get CBD coconut oil. I use coconut oil alone all the time on my skin to keep it soft and my face too. So we get along just great. Plus I use it with cooking. But it doesn't have CBD or maybe my pain would be less lol. So now I need to find CBD/THC I am jealous you got everything and separate so you can experiment also get the dosage right. Ok do you happen to know of some places that make CBD oil using high CBD hemp concentrations???


----------



## Marajak (Dec 3, 2016)

Alwayslearnin said:


> Hey there we come to rollitup, This place has been pretty helpfully to me so far. I'm a first timer and I'm also doing it to get pain relief although for the last 20 years I've been on large ridiculous doses of opiods almost my entire adult life. Times are changing and the DEA needed a new target because the people have spoken and it won't be long before it's legal on the federal level and turned into a commodity . Any way where I live a law passed that all prescribed opiod patients need to be weaned down from what ever dose they are on down to 100mg per morphine if not off it all together. When I started weaning I could function very well at 720mg of oxycodone a day when most would drop. permanently . But it took 20 years tolerance my cell structure is dependant on it now. But I'm a single dad two kids 6&9 so I'm doing it so they don't get taken from me! I'm now in intense pain several times a day now, my drive is going and I'm needed more now by my oldest that is having a hard time
> so I built a grow room out of half my shed and I'm off, but I feel I should tell you that though noble to want to keep the thc down to reduce if not eliminate the psychoactive effects may work for you but I want to grow the darkest most potent Marijuana I can cause it is the only way mind mind is altered enough to forget the fact that I'm being railroaded by idiots who follow a questionable at best governor nd putting pain patients in the same category as heroine and synthetic fetinol that are dropping like flies and patients are to blame. I know how you feel my friend anything I can do to help ya just ask if I know the answer I'll share it if not I'll find the answer for ya. welcome again


Alwayslearnin Wow you sound like me except I don't have two kids lol. I weaned myself off pain medication so many times I can't count and 3 years ago I swore I couldn't go through it again and I haven't. But like you I am left in terrible pain. I know what you mean about the medical system being a Behavioral RN and having worked in most departments of medicine. In fact many things that are so bad that they have taken away my life were caused by the Medical Profession but who suffers ME. I belong to the National Pain Association who fight Washington for Patients rights but the DEA has gotten doctors where I live so scared and also pharmacies they won't give any pain medication saying "I don't want you to become an addict" Daaah. Anyway so I am going for the pot and if I can't get either the pot or the ingredients then I am moving to a state
like Colorado or California UGH even though I don't want to but I want my life back, want my business going again and to have some fun geez enough is enough. Glad I met you. Alot of times I feel I am the only one.


----------



## Marajak (Dec 3, 2016)

Andrewk420 said:


> Yep, great thread. I got caught up reading and forgot to reply. Thanks for the link and for saying what's up.


Ah ha thank you I shall read it. Any information you know would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2016)

Alwayslearnin said:


> Wtf I'll try again


Thats just genetics.

That looks like you needed to confirm the growth characteristics of that breed before 
starting that SCROG. Bushy, slow Indicas might not be the best for that method. 
(they rock SOGs though ;0)

You will still rock good nugs, so win-win and then try again.

JD


----------



## NapalmZen (Dec 3, 2016)

joeyi13 said:


> Hey Guys, i got a smasl setup, 4 pants, my plants are about 3 weeks old, it looks like they are having signs of nutrient defficiency, like nitrogen, one plant has the lower leaf tips pointing downword, and my lower leaves are very dark green, some of the leaves cupping upwords slightly but with the tips just becoming brown or burnt. Is this a case of a root issue, over watering or wrong ph, any help is appreciated dont want my little girls to die.



im doing hydro and noticed something similar in one of my plants. i placed a glass beaker over it and the boost in humidity fixed it. in soil i dont have any suggestions though.


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Dec 3, 2016)

Marajak said:


> Alwayslearnin Wow you sound like me except I don't have two kids lol. I weaned myself off pain medication so many times I can't count and 3 years ago I swore I couldn't go through it again and I haven't. But like you I am left in terrible pain. I know what you mean about the medical system being a Behavioral RN and having worked in most departments of medicine. In fact many things that are so bad that they have taken away my life were caused by the Medical Profession but who suffers ME. I belong to the National Pain Association who fight Washington for Patients rights but the DEA has gotten doctors where I live so scared and also pharmacies they won't give any pain medication saying "I don't want you to become an addict" Daaah. Anyway so I am going for the pot and if I can't get either the pot or the ingredients then I am moving to a state
> like Colorado or California UGH even though I don't want to but I want my life back, want my business going again and to have some fun geez enough is enough. Glad I met you. Alot of times I feel I am the only one.


You know the thing that pisses me off the most, the fact that where I live the state has implemented this new law, without any preparation for what is going to follow such a maddening assholeish stupid law made buy people who are misinformed by people with an agenda that is in no way beneficial to anyone but them selves. there are 225 beds available for detox in the entire state, no after treatment programs for after they get done detoxing and no plan of action on how to give the people who do live with this type of pain relief they had for some been in them for decades! So what I want to know is who will be held responsible when the crime rate triples, overdoses increase 10 fold due to people who never got anything of the streets in their lives, go and get what they are told is safe take it and drop dead because the same people that pushed to implement the law refuse to make narcan readily availible to the public! Not to mention the ones who don't go to the streets out of fear of streets and do themselves in cause they just can take the pain anymore? Pot is great for pain as long as it is used in conjuction with pain meds, but by itself I don't care what anyone says it is the equivalent of advil and other nsaids. which people like us took handfuls of for years before pain meds were given to us after all else failed. what needs to happen is all the patients that can prove that they have been through hell and back trying to get relief, ie surgery, physical therapy, specialist prescribed nerve blockers ect. And after all that, they are told in the end they will have crippling pain for the rest of their days and started to take the one type of med that we all tried to avoid as long as was possible. Need to gather in each state go to their capital and force the elected officials that wouldn't even be there if it wasn't for the very people they are hurting. And make them listen, show them that they have been misinformed by people (DEA in particular ) to make sure the organization isn't dissolved due to the incredibly poor record on their so called drug war that they have been using to put pot farmers and nonviolent people in prison for possessing, using distributing something that grows in the wild for christ sake because what they were originally formed to fight against wasn't nearly as bad as they portrayed t to be.( heroine and cocaine) So they knew that there was a astronomical amount of people that puffed so they deemed it illegal so the DEA could be justified, the jails make mad money, the poor go to jail repeatedly, families are destroyed while the rich get richer. So as I said in my last rant the DEA is once again in a position where the people are speaking out, voting has commensed, anger about the injustices that they have been allowed to get away with are now scaring the powers that be into begrudgingly laying off on the pot users and they only way they can afford to stay together is to find away to blame opiod patients for the heroine crisis because the heroine users alone aren't nearly as large as the Marijuana industry. So they had to combine the two, make up new regulations that they know the patients can't follow due to being dependant so that when they take the meds away these poor people who most have never broken a law, failed a piss test nor pill count not once! in the position to have no choice but to get drugs that may help for a short time or it may kill them.
All to make it seem that it's doc over prescribing, patients must be selling them and as a result now we have an epidemic. they think we are stupid and know that with the threat of prison most will be complacent and just take it like we have for close to 100 years with weed. We must stop them!!!! and the only way to do it is to not be complacent stand up and say FUCK YOU I'm a person and I love my country, my family and friends and I will not allow my government make criminals out of patients nor allow false studies presented to the public just so a war that has raged on for far too long with 0 results aside from damaging laws ment to make private jail owners, crooked law enforcement and their judges get rich.
Again sorry about the rant I'm just really passionate about this cause it is affecting me so.


----------



## Marajak (Dec 3, 2016)

Alwayslearnin said:


> You know the thing that pisses me off the most, the fact that where I live the state has implemented this new law, without any preparation for what is going to follow such a maddening assholeish stupid law made buy people who are misinformed by people with an agenda that is in no way beneficial to anyone but them selves. there are 225 beds available for detox in the entire state, no after treatment programs for after they get done detoxing and no plan of action on how to give the people who do live with this type of pain relief they had for some been in them for decades! So what I want to know is who will be held responsible when the crime rate triples, overdoses increase 10 fold due to people who never got anything of the streets in their lives, go and get what they are told is safe take it and drop dead because the same people that pushed to implement the law refuse to make narcan readily availible to the public! Not to mention the ones who don't go to the streets out of fear of streets and do themselves in cause they just can take the pain anymore? Pot is great for pain as long as it is used in conjuction with pain meds, but by itself I don't care what anyone says it is the equivalent of advil and other nsaids. which people like us took handfuls of for years before pain meds were given to us after all else failed. what needs to happen is all the patients that can prove that they have been through hell and back trying to get relief, ie surgery, physical therapy, specialist prescribed nerve blockers ect. And after all that, they are told in the end they will have crippling pain for the rest of their days and started to take the one type of med that we all tried to avoid as long as was possible. Need to gather in each state go to their capital and force the elected officials that wouldn't even be there if it wasn't for the very people they are hurting. And make them listen, show them that they have been misinformed by people (DEA in particular ) to make sure the organization isn't dissolved due to the incredibly poor record on their so called drug war that they have been using to put pot farmers and nonviolent people in prison for possessing, using distributing something that grows in the wild for christ sake because what they were originally formed to fight against wasn't nearly as bad as they portrayed t to be.( heroine and cocaine) So they knew that there was a astronomical amount of people that puffed so they deemed it illegal so the DEA could be justified, the jails make mad money, the poor go to jail repeatedly, families are destroyed while the rich get richer. So as I said in my last rant the DEA is once again in a position where the people are speaking out, voting has commensed, anger about the injustices that they have been allowed to get away with are now scaring the powers that be into begrudgingly laying off on the pot users and they only way they can afford to stay together is to find away to blame opiod patients for the heroine crisis because the heroine users alone aren't nearly as large as the Marijuana industry. So they had to combine the two, make up new regulations that they know the patients can't follow due to being dependant so that when they take the meds away these poor people who most have never broken a law, failed a piss test nor pill count not once! in the position to have no choice but to get drugs that may help for a short time or it may kill them.
> All to make it seem that it's doc over prescribing, patients must be selling them and as a result now we have an epidemic. they think we are stupid and know that with the threat of prison most will be complacent and just take it like we have for close to 100 years with weed. We must stop them!!!! and the only way to do it is to not be complacent stand up and say FUCK YOU I'm a person and I love my country, my family and friends and I will not allow my government make criminals out of patients nor allow false studies presented to the public just so a war that has raged on for far too long with 0 results aside from damaging laws ment to make private jail owners, crooked law enforcement and their judges get rich.
> Again sorry about the rant I'm just really passionate about this cause it is affecting me so.


My Friend I know where you are coming from. I have been in so much pain for so long and being in the business of Human Behavior for 30 years I have had to learn to get past the anger stage. I always have in the back of my mind what Patrick Swayze said when he had cancer "When the fight is greater than the quality of life it is time to die." You can't you have two children but I can and I will. I have the book "Final Exit" and of course being an RN I would know how. My G.P. is aware of my feelings and the pain I live in and when I quoted Patrick Swayze she said "been nice knowing you" and laughed. She was the one who gave me pain medication as much as I wanted until she saw the damage they were doing to me which was like too little too late. So now I could be dying and she would not give me a pain pill. There is a major problem with our Health Care System and especially Mental Health System. I have a Blog which I have changed to start informing the public about what is really going on in the Health Care System, Assisted living places, lack of Mental health care. But no one cares unless it touches them personally. And as far as ever making a dent in the war on drugs it won't happen. There are 2000 gangs in New Mexico alone. The cartels and lord the Hell's Angels, The Mongols, and all the other motorcycle gangs they all make billions on drugs. The largest import country in the world is the U.S. 
But I have tried everything, medical, surgery and every kind of Alternative Medicine there is in the world except for mushrooms which are suppose to be able to take you out of your body and see why you are sick and how to get well. I would love to try it with an Indian guide. They do it out West but I was on pain pills when I lived out West so I was doing ok "I thought." But pain pills are not the answer. I am and have been studying all kinds of ways from people who have written books and cured themselves from chronic conditions that caused chronic pain or cured themselves from cancer. So there is hope. Maybe that is my purpose and I will find a way. In my profession I have seen many miracles so I know it can happen. Take your anger and use it in a positive way. Remember stress makes pain worse. 
Do not apologize for ranting you need someone to rant to that will not judge you and I don't judge so rant away anytime. It is much better to get it out than hold it in again that makes chronic conditions and pain worse. I have a punching bag and gloves I use and I beat the shit out of it when I get angry. Then I can let it go. 
I do know diet can make pain worse or better. I have a neck that is so damaged they say if I fall or get in an accident I could end up a quad. Then my lower back is just as bad both places are pinching my spinal cord itself. Then I have what is called Interstitual Cystitis which means I have no bladder lining and it has crippled me for 30 years. Then I got Neuropathy and my legs and feet I can barely walk. I never get a good nights sleep always waking up with my bladder or my legs hurting so bad. But the pain makes it so I can't think so can't even work on the computer. But I still let the anger go as it does no use. I use my knowledge to gain power over my emotions and change my thoughts from negative to positive. I also listen to music that relax and I meditate and use visualization though they are hard to do when I am in so much pain. I can't relax enough to get to the place where I can control the pain. I am working on it though. But diet I didn't finish I am on a strict diet with no gluten, wheat, sugar, soy, and no milk products and this has definitely helped my bladder pain. Sugar which all carbs break down to sugar so I eat chicken, and most things made out of Rice and vegetables especially green. I stay totally away from sugar. If I just have a little my Neuropathy goes crazy I can't stand it. I never eat out and I cook from scratch. Definitely helps my gastrointestinal system. I got an ulcer this year from trying to take Advil for pain. So see where that gets you. 
I am looking at Maine now as a place to move it has recreational Marijuana plus close to Canada in case the U.S. goes to hell these next few years. 
You can make it you have two boys? You need to keep and live for. If you wanna talk or rant or just feel don't hesitate to write me. I just know everything has a reason and when the answers come there is light at the end of the tunnel. You are special always remember that. We are all special and have a purpose. I want to complete mine then I will be ready to go home but I have a while to go. I am writing a book because I have had a wild life most people won't believe it and think it is fiction but it is all the truth and those who know me say I must write it that it can help millions of people around the world. So I have that to do. Then my Blog to teach people how to not take any crap off the Medical System, about medications, these Assisted Living places both my parents were in and to me most of all the Mental Health System. Which Reagan totally destroyed and put them all back on the street. Now we have a severe homeless problem. Well I have probably put you to sleep by now as you can see I love to write. Thanks for reading and writing. Hopefully your new friend .


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Dec 3, 2016)

Marajak said:


> My Friend I know where you are coming from. I have been in so much pain for so long and being in the business of Human Behavior for 30 years I have had to learn to get past the anger stage. I always have in the back of my mind what Patrick Swayze said when he had cancer "When the fight is greater than the quality of life it is time to die." You can't you have two children but I can and I will. I have the book "Final Exit" and of course being an RN I would know how. My G.P. is aware of my feelings and the pain I live in and when I quoted Patrick Swayze she said "been nice knowing you" and laughed. She was the one who gave me pain medication as much as I wanted until she saw the damage they were doing to me which was like too little too late. So now I could be dying and she would not give me a pain pill. There is a major problem with our Health Care System and especially Mental Health System. I have a Blog which I have changed to start informing the public about what is really going on in the Health Care System, Assisted living places, lack of Mental health care. But no one cares unless it touches them personally. And as far as ever making a dent in the war on drugs it won't happen. There are 2000 gangs in New Mexico alone. The cartels and lord the Hell's Angels, The Mongols, and all the other motorcycle gangs they all make billions on drugs. The largest import country in the world is the U.S.
> But I have tried everything, medical, surgery and every kind of Alternative Medicine there is in the world except for mushrooms which are suppose to be able to take you out of your body and see why you are sick and how to get well. I would love to try it with an Indian guide. They do it out West but I was on pain pills when I lived out West so I was doing ok "I thought." But pain pills are not the answer. I am and have been studying all kinds of ways from people who have written books and cured themselves from chronic conditions that caused chronic pain or cured themselves from cancer. So there is hope. Maybe that is my purpose and I will find a way. In my profession I have seen many miracles so I know it can happen. Take your anger and use it in a positive way. Remember stress makes pain worse.
> Do not apologize for ranting you need someone to rant to that will not judge you and I don't judge so rant away anytime. It is much better to get it out than hold it in again that makes chronic conditions and pain worse. I have a punching bag and gloves I use and I beat the shit out of it when I get angry. Then I can let it go.
> I do know diet can make pain worse or better. I have a neck that is so damaged they say if I fall or get in an accident I could end up a quad. Then my lower back is just as bad both places are pinching my spinal cord itself. Then I have what is called Interstitual Cystitis which means I have no bladder lining and it has crippled me for 30 years. Then I got Neuropathy and my legs and feet I can barely walk. I never get a good nights sleep always waking up with my bladder or my legs hurting so bad. But the pain makes it so I can't think so can't even work on the computer. But I still let the anger go as it does no use. I use my knowledge to gain power over my emotions and change my thoughts from negative to positive. I also listen to music that relax and I meditate and use visualization though they are hard to do when I am in so much pain. I can't relax enough to get to the place where I can control the pain. I am working on it though. But diet I didn't finish I am on a strict diet with no gluten, wheat, sugar, soy, and no milk products and this has definitely helped my bladder pain. Sugar which all carbs break down to sugar so I eat chicken, and most things made out of Rice and vegetables especially green. I stay totally away from sugar. If I just have a little my Neuropathy goes crazy I can't stand it. I never eat out and I cook from scratch. Definitely helps my gastrointestinal system. I got an ulcer this year from trying to take Advil for pain. So see where that gets you.
> ...


No I don't sleep much any more funny you mention diet though. I'm wondering what I'm gonna do when they finally take the last of my meds away. my injuries are in my face. In 96' I was in an MVA suffered major facial trauma and some how no brain damage, go figure since the surgeon who put me back together as best he could anyway said " I've been doing thus for 25 years and have seen probably 100 cases that had similar injuries, but no where near as bad as yours. and out of 101 that include you, you are the only one who lived" that kinda scared me then cause the very next thing he told me is that the pain I'm experiencing is permanent and would get progressively worse as years go by. He was right! So back to my first statement about food, as it is now I usually weigh between 200-210 though I've gotten as big as 240. At 5'9 I was a touch overweight but happy with it. Since I started to wean off the oxycodone I didn't loose any at first but I'm sure loosing it now. As of this mornin I weighed 170 and at the second week of Nov when I was dropped another 60mils I weighed 210. I simply cannot eat! the more they take away the more it's starting to hurt again if this keeps up kids or not man has to eat, I refuse to hear the bullshit of its all in your mind that I hear from these fucks tucks that say if you talk about it it will help. my response is simple I said" give me you hand, then place it on a table for me. Now close your eyes and let me take a sledgehammer smash your face into hundreds of pieces. then to take your mind off it I'll cut your fuckin hand off. then we can talk you through the pain without meds" the look on the last guy that I said it to was priceless. he is a holistic doctor fuckin dumbass. point is if it gets much worse I will most likely stop eating all together. how long will it last then. one doc said they would give me a feeding tube again if it came to that. I will not live on cold ass liquid being pumped into me like a marinade for a pot roast. 
It sounds to me that you have all but Givin up, don't! I've tracked down most of the docs notes and surgical paperwork from 20 years ago took a min but I found em. as well as all the specialist that all said the same thing I'm fucked as far as fixing it I will be on pain meds the rest of my days. Last surgery I had to try to fix it was in 2014, I live in Maine so I can tell you if you need a heart doc we have some of the best but for my situation I was sent to Boston General to the best in the business and guess what, same result only it made it worse once again. So the reason I'm telling you this is because one of my support group buddies did the same and his doc was able to get them to leave him be and he gets to keep his meds. if he can with a knee injuries I shouldn't have a problem. But I truly believe the patients all have to stand together and not let them bully us with the threat of prison. well I got to go tend to my girls have a good one


----------



## FyreGypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

Marajak said:


> FyreGypsy
> Thanks sooo much for the info. Now I have to find out where I can get CBD coconut oil. I use coconut oil alone all the time on my skin to keep it soft and my face too. So we get along just great. Plus I use it with cooking. But it doesn't have CBD or maybe my pain would be less lol. So now I need to find CBD/THC I am jealous you got everything and separate so you can experiment also get the dosage right. Ok do you happen to know of some places that make CBD oil using high CBD hemp concentrations???


 I was able to get the high CBD hemp through a local farmer I found at hempslist.org. There are places on there that sell CBD products, but I personally have never tried any of them and am unsure if they ship out of state. Several states have legalized hemp for industrial/research/pilot programs so depending on where you are at you might be able to get High CBD hemp from a farmer and make your own CBD coconut oil. If you do go that route, make sure you see their lab testing results to make sure it really is high CBD hemp. 
I will not be able able to make another batch of THC coconut oil until probably April, when I finally get around to finishing up some girls that I am not using for my current breeding project. The prices here for MMJ are to the point where it would cost too much for me to go out and buy the amount needed to make a good strong batch. I am so glad I am in a state where I am able to grow my own 
I was reading the posts with you and @Alwayslearnin about the pain medications and the problems with the DEA. There is this plant called Kratom that people are using for pain relief instead of opioids, there are also claims that it help people get off opioids completely. I don't know if either of you have heard or/tried it but it might be an option to look into. 

peace


----------



## moondance (Dec 4, 2016)

Marajak said:


> FyreGypsy
> Thanks sooo much for the info. Now I have to find out where I can get CBD coconut oil. I use coconut oil alone all the time on my skin to keep it soft and my face too. So we get along just great. Plus I use it with cooking. But it doesn't have CBD or maybe my pain would be less lol. So now I need to find CBD/THC I am jealous you got everything and separate so you can experiment also get the dosage right. Ok do you happen to know of some places that make CBD oil using high CBD hemp concentrations???


Hello I have the recipie for the coconut oil and process when you need it. Frank Gift is a great high CBD cross from Docs Dank Seeds there here in the seed reviews section, and I mixed it with the Engineers Dream x Jillybean from Breeders Boutique and the oil has been fantastic pain relief for everyone who I have given it to. Also Instagram is one of the best places to find some of the new CBD oil companies, there are so many cool new products for our community now its really great to see. 

Wow welcome all the new members, we are so glad you found us, welcome to the family!
MD


----------



## moondance (Dec 4, 2016)

Quick reminder we do have an IGNORE button for posters who you may not want to read their post or deal with it lol. Remember to always Question everything it is the internet. Most of us are here to Grow and Learn and have a conversation with like minded individuals, you will find a style growing that fits your style. Do your research before making drastic changes to your grows please. Enjoy and Welcome everyone it's so great to see all kinds of new people to get to know!
MD


----------



## Andrewk420 (Dec 4, 2016)

Best forum post ever. 


Lino's said:


> Online robotics, horticulture and plant biology. I offer the fastest plant in world, seed 2 seed in 35 days "Lino's 35 Day Wonder Plants".
> 
> I build gro-robots and custom nutrients for plants and human and pets like no other product on the market. I will be demonstrating the LinoTron and LinoLabs software and LinoLab devices here, Yes, the LinoTron puts Win 10, Linux, Android, LinoLabs on a device smaller than your cell phone and you'll have robotics at your finger tips with world class instruction for all your inventions and GMO projects.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alwayslearnin (Dec 4, 2016)

FyreGypsy said:


> I was able to get the high CBD hemp through a local farmer I found at hempslist.org. There are places on there that sell CBD products, but I personally have never tried any of them and am unsure if they ship out of state. Several states have legalized hemp for industrial/research/pilot programs so depending on where you are at you might be able to get High CBD hemp from a farmer and make your own CBD coconut oil. If you do go that route, make sure you see their lab testing results to make sure it really is high CBD hemp.
> I will not be able able to make another batch of THC coconut oil until probably April, when I finally get around to finishing up some girls that I am not using for my current breeding project. The prices here for MMJ are to the point where it would cost too much for me to go out and buy the amount needed to make a good strong batch. I am so glad I am in a state where I am able to grow my own
> I was reading the posts with you and @Alwayslearnin about the pain medications and the problems with the DEA. There is this plant called Kratom that people are using for pain relief instead of opioids, there are also claims that it help people get off opioids completely. I don't know if either of you have heard or/tried it but it might be an option to look into.
> 
> peace


Thanks I will check it out


----------



## joeyi13 (Dec 4, 2016)

Alwayslearnin said:


> When you say brown or burnt is it just the tips or the whole leaf? I had a similar issue, mine happened to be nitro toxicity. I was blitzed stoned and for got which one I started with wholy makrel from BUSH DOCTOR and that made the one I hit with it twice had browning of the leaf not really yellow, which is indicative of Nute burn. and they too started to claw and cup as well. But I also am a first timer and I have alot of friends that told me different thing it could be.
> I'll tell ya what I chose to do, I asked Google to find how do I diagnose Marijuana leafs that are brownish in color. Or somthing along those lines. they will have pics that show all kinds of examples and what it is and how to fix it. there were a few that looked like it could be the same, yet so did 4 or 5 others! So I figured that if it was a Nute overload or lack thereof either way you got to fix it. so I let them get so fucking dry they looked pretty thirsty. then I watered them with good water with ph at 6.1 then ran the water to em not insanely but a bit more than usual for that on I'm particular about almost obsessive over this grow but glad I was patient. check my girls out they are in day 10 of flowering and I'd say it worked. the one in the back on right us the one. she is small cause she kinda stalled for a min. But she's giving it hell now.
> 6 LA confidential 2 blue dream and I have 2 pineapple express at my buddy'stopped see why rightView attachment 3844282 View attachment 3844302


 Yeah it is just the tips of the lower leaves, and they are dark green, some developing the claw, i will try not watering them, and also im using miracle gro soil, dosnt that have time release nutes? although im only using plain water without any additives could the soil be giving it too much? thankyou for your help!


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 4, 2016)

Lino's said:


> Online robotics, horticulture and plant biology. I offer the fastest plant in world, seed 2 seed in 35 days "Lino's 35 Day Wonder Plants".
> 
> I build gro-robots and custom nutrients for plants and human and pets like no other product on the market. I will be demonstrating the LinoTron and LinoLabs software and LinoLab devices here, Yes, the LinoTron puts Win 10, Linux, Android, LinoLabs on a device smaller than your cell phone and you'll have robotics at your finger tips with world class instruction for all your inventions and GMO projects.
> 
> ...




Reported for spamming, bye bye dead beat


----------



## NapalmZen (Dec 4, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Reported for spamming, bye bye dead beat


beat me to it.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 5, 2016)

tiffknee said:


> hi! i'm new here and this is my first post.
> 
> i found a seed and casually decided to sprout it. i'm just trying to make sure it doesn't die, but it would be wonderful if she turns out to be female and blooms. it is so cute!
> 
> so that's why i'm here - very much looking forward to learning from this community!


Hi and welcome to RIU! 

Looks like a good seedling but I could offer some suggestions on making sure you get the most out of it (hopefully it turns out to be a girl) the first thing I'd suggest is getting the light closer to the top of the seedling, within a few inches if possible, to reduce stretching. Otherwise you'll end up with a tall, lanky plant without very many bud sites. If you'd like, you can visit my grow thread in my signature below (Cat and Peach's 2Kw Grow) should you have any questions. 

We're glad to have you! Hope you enjoy it here, just beware of trolls (nasty critters that stalk various threads and throw insults around) otherwise we have a whole bunch of great seasoned growers here that are happy to assist and help you make your plants thrive.


----------



## bagg0s (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello everyone!
I need some help with my plants but this is for later and for another section,sooo looking forward meeting you guys.

cheers!!

(gonna post soon on * Marijuana Plant Problems *and i need your expertise!)


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 5, 2016)

bagg0s said:


> Hello everyone!
> I need some help with my plants but this is for later and for another section,sooo looking forward meeting you guys.
> 
> cheers!!
> ...


nice to meet you


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 5, 2016)

page 666


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## moondance (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2016)

Better! LMAO!


----------



## GreenBoxGrown (Dec 6, 2016)

Hoog said:


> I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow. It seems to be doing ok! What do you think?


When it comes to watering you should do it based on dryness of the soil. Once it is dry an inch deep you are ready to water. I like to give 2-3 PH'd waterings for ever 1 nutrient watering. 
Here is a link to my cannabis watering video where I explain this in more detail: 




Also, here's another good video about how to properly water you cannabis plants! Hope this helps.


----------



## Ismail me7sen (Dec 7, 2016)

Will this be ok for flowering this is my first grow and I just want something to get me a decent grow


----------



## Dankaleez (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi All,

Just making a first post. I am from the UK where we are currently way behind most others when it comes to Cannabis legalisation. Nevertheless I have found this forum very useful so thought I better join. I hope to contribute in the future but for now I am just saying hi!

Danks


----------



## flidget (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi, just joined. Enjoying the site.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 8, 2016)

Cheers! :0) Welcome aboard all.


----------



## libertynow (Dec 10, 2016)

East coast n00b here headed out West to grow.

Looking forward to learning from the board members. 

Thanks!


----------



## YoungPo (Dec 10, 2016)

Can I use a 315 cmh ballast with a 400 watt mh light?


----------



## Dakoina (Dec 12, 2016)

New guy from Belgium. Saw a lot of great info here, especially the DYI/LED stuff. Currently trying to create my own growlamp for multipurpose use. Will post my questions in the dedicated forum of course


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 12, 2016)

YoungPo said:


> Can I use a 315 cmh ballast with a 400 watt mh light?


I think as long as your bulbs wattage is higher than the ballasts then it wont blow! Not sure if it works just as well, but I'd wait till a experienced grower or sparky replies...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2016)

welcome, everyone!!


----------



## CountDoobie (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi, I'm very new to growing. I managed to talk myself into buying a fancy LED grow closet. I'm one week into my first hydroponic grow and I'm reading and learning and I've got my fingers crossed. This site has some really knowledgeable and friendly users. Thanks!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2016)

Welcome @CountDoobie good luck with your grow!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2016)

YoungPo said:


> Can I use a 315 cmh ballast with a 400 watt mh light?


...and a reminder that it's best to post questions in the correct forum as people may not necessarily read the welcome thread..good luck!!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2016)

Good point BB. I make a point of coming to show appreciation with Likes, and
do not stop to chat too often.


----------



## Zdawgstud (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I'm a 21 year old broke college student who lives in San Diego, California. A couple months ago I decided to start growing. Quickly, it became my passion, I never realized how addicting it could be. With prop 64 passing, I'm considering a career in commercial growing.

In California, what's the best way I can prepare myself for this? What boundaries will I have to cross (besides monetary)? Where do I start if I have a college student budget? What is everyone's advice on getting into growing commercially in California?


----------



## Morningpleaser (Dec 16, 2016)

Haven't been here in a while , this is from my crop of summer here in northeast smokes really smooth vibrant high not sure what strain it could be lol got seeds from bro out in Hawaii ..


----------



## rchapmanitt (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey all! Other than whats stated in my profile I hope to hear tips for new growers and just whatever. Also hoping to find out top trusted seed banks that are recommended for those living in the US. I'm currently working on a 3rd grow that was a seed from a batch called 9 Pound Hammer.


----------



## Morningpleaser (Dec 17, 2016)

Made this hash last night from my trimmings .


----------



## Irie_Jedi (Dec 17, 2016)

What's up new here like it so far just got some plants and making Qwiso so heroes some flicks


----------



## rchapmanitt (Dec 17, 2016)

Irie_Jedi said:


> What's up new here like it so far just got some plants and making Qwiso so heroes some flicksView attachment 3855714 View attachment 3855716 View attachment 3855721 View attachment 3855720 View attachment 3855717


Plant look beautiful! I see your lighting has a redish test going on. What type lighting are you using mainly?


----------



## Irie_Jedi (Dec 17, 2016)

rchapmanitt said:


> Plant look beautiful! I see your lighting has a redish test going on. What type lighting are you using mainly?


Its an led full spec it said its a bubba a Skywalker and some mystery


----------



## rchapmanitt (Dec 17, 2016)

Irie_Jedi said:


> Its an led full spec it said its a bubba a Skywalker and some mystery


That last picture is it in a cup?


----------



## Irie_Jedi (Dec 17, 2016)

Irie_Jedi said:


> Its an led full spec it said its a bubba a Skywalker and some mystery


No its a little bigger more like 3 cups like 14 inches


----------



## rchapmanitt (Dec 17, 2016)

Ah, im trying to decide when I can move mine from the cup to the final grow pot. What you thing?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2016)

That could make a little more roots before being potted, I think. Good luck!


----------



## OhJohnny (Dec 18, 2016)

hi I'm Johnny. I've never grown before just tomatoes. I hoping to gain some more education


----------



## moondance (Dec 19, 2016)

Whats up Everyone! Sorry I got busy playing in the snow lol, Very nice work you guys! I love seeing all the new plants and seedlings growing. My Plemon went purple on me Damnit hehe, once the computer and the phone are talking again I will post the picture up from last night. I cant wait for the Neon Creep to be done too, #2 has the larger colas on it so thats a definite keeper.


----------



## moondance (Dec 19, 2016)

Cool they stopped fighting here are some pics and a funny LOL. MD
Neon Creep

Plemon I looked at the pic and saw purple so I had to pull it out and get the next shot to be sure lol.


----------



## rchapmanitt (Dec 19, 2016)

moondance said:


> Cool they stopped fighting here are some pics and a funny LOL. MD
> Neon Creep
> View attachment 3857134
> Plemon I looked at the pic and saw purple so I had to pull it out and get the next shot to be sure lol. View attachment 3857135 View attachment 3857136 View attachment 3857137


Those are beautiful!!


----------



## Mariah74 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi I'm Mariah and I'm new to the site.. I'm sure I'll be asking lots of questions.


----------



## moondance (Dec 20, 2016)

rchapmanitt said:


> Those are beautiful!!


Thank you, most of it is proper Genetics. MD


----------



## Petahet1111 (Dec 21, 2016)

New to the site...it's been roughly 40 years since my last grow! Seriously! 
Currently planning a first hydroponics grow in a tent in the basement. Hoping to grow some medicine to help my mom who suffers from RA. Fingers crossed that I can help her get some relief. 
I will post more as I get it all going. This site is a great resource.


----------



## 666888 (Dec 22, 2016)

G,day, long time smoker and grower, nothing like the outdoors for a good crop


----------



## moondance (Dec 22, 2016)

Petahet1111 said:


> New to the site...it's been roughly 40 years since my last grow! Seriously!
> Currently planning a first hydroponics grow in a tent in the basement. Hoping to grow some medicine to help my mom who suffers from RA. Fingers crossed that I can help her get some relief.
> I will post more as I get it all going. This site is a great resource.


Welcome to the family! I have found that infused coconut oil baked into food and pastry has been a great delivery method, I can run you through the process with a crock pot, and RSO dots on Oreo Cookies are a great way but no chewing lol just break and swallow that shits sticky lol. Good Luck and lots of great info here and great growers!
MD


----------



## Petahet1111 (Dec 22, 2016)

moondance said:


> Welcome to the family! I have found that infused coconut oil baked into food and pastry has been a great delivery method, I can run you through the process with a crock pot, and RSO dots on Oreo Cookies are a great way but no chewing lol just break and swallow that shits sticky lol. Good Luck and lots of great info here and great growers!
> MD


Appreciate it. It will be a while until I'm ready for that but the infused coconut oil is exactly the kind of thing I'm looking to do.


----------



## bongrips.org (Dec 23, 2016)

Whats up guys this the homie bongrips.org. I have great passion for growing and for landrace preservation.


----------



## moondance (Dec 25, 2016)

Im glad you found the family buddy! MD


----------



## josielee (Dec 26, 2016)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi guys..First time here...newbie.. Cant even find where to start a thread..(a little embarrassing). But super happy to be here & learn!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 26, 2016)

Zero worries. (and Welcome Aboard ;0)

Just start with the Forum that is close to what you think you want to try.

i.e. "General" vs "Indoor" vs "Vertical"

Have fun!

JD


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Good point BB. I make a point of coming to show appreciation with Likes, .


thanks for the reminder JD, I don't come to this thread often enough, nor do i like here too much
{{vows to change for the new year}}


----------



## Ag3life (Dec 27, 2016)

I really just want to spark a conversation on my 1st grow. I need any feedback you might have from my pictures. 

So I started about 2mo ago. [PIC 1]  is about a week into the grow. I know I have the reflective paper backwards ( I literally didn't know shit) lol. But anyway I was excited because they looked good to me. I had them under a T5 fluorescent light. In a cube and FF ocean forest soil. My grow room is my 2x2 closet. [PIC 2]  I probably transplanted too early, but I put them in 5gal Fabric pots. I failed to fill pots all the way to the top for some reason which became a problem later I think. I switched to a 600w HPS light. Sorry about the pics with the light on. I had them under 24hr light since the start. [PIC 3&4]   I quickly realized I was running out of space. [PIC 5&6]   I was under-watering and some powdery mildew showed up. [PIC 7]  I started a late scrog after reading up on it.    I decided to invest in a tent. Almost every leaf has some sort of yellow/brown on the tip. 

ANY QUESTIONS???
ANY ADVICE???


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks like you are off to a good start. 

T-5s are smart for Veg and a 600W HPS is perfect for flowering (use one myself)

The tip-burn does look like N poisoning. Yellowing from the bottom up equals hunger.


----------



## Ag3life (Dec 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Looks like you are off to a good start.
> 
> T-5s are smart for Veg and a 600W HPS is perfect for flowering (use one myself)
> 
> The tip-burn does look like N poisoning. Yellowing from the bottom up equals hunger.


I had the HPS up and running in the VEG stage as well. I just started Flowering yesterday. I've been in VEG for a while now


----------



## Ag3life (Dec 27, 2016)

@Javadog thanks for the info. I've been scared to give too many nutes. Im using FF Trio


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome to RIU, MMG!


----------



## moondance (Dec 28, 2016)

Mrs. Michigan Med Grower said:


> Hi everyone. New to the site. Although I have not grown a Cannabis plant from start to finish by myself. I do help in the process whenever Mr MMG needs an extra hand. I'm excited about joining this site, seeing others with their grows as well as sharing knowledge.


Welcome to the family! 
Moondance


----------



## MCM8 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey everyone, new to the site. Live in Mass, looking to get into some growing. Been lurking around for a few weeks now. Loving what I see.


----------



## jay40353 (Dec 28, 2016)

hello everyone!!!! thanks for letting me in!
a friend pointed me to this site, because im bit of a light nerd!!
and LED'S are taking over my life!!
had a grow store near me close. i knew the guy well.
he gave me some good drivers and some cobs free at closing.
looking to make it all work, and thanks again for accepting me.

grow mojo!!!.


----------



## moondance (Dec 28, 2016)

MCM8 said:


> Hey everyone, new to the site. Live in Mass, looking to get into some growing. Been lurking around for a few weeks now. Loving what I see.





jay40353 said:


> hello everyone!!!! thanks for letting me in!
> a friend pointed me to this site, because im bit of a light nerd!!
> and LED'S are taking over my life!!
> had a grow store near me close. i knew the guy well.
> ...


Love it Welcome aboard! Lots of years of knowledge key word searches are the best way to go for direct information. Tag people with an @ sign to get them to see it lol. Have Fun!
MD


----------



## dugdug2002 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm new here and am doing a new indoor and came on here for information and troubleshooting and just to learn and maybe teach but I'm kinda new to all this so teaching might not be at strong point. 
But it seems like a great site and I'm looking forward to being a part of it. 
I have a few indoor grows under my belt as well as one outdoor all were successful so far and currently I am growing "cosmic Charlie" strain under dorm grow 240 led light and my plant is in the second week of flowering. This is my first time with leds but so far seems like it's doing well. 
If anyone has any input I'm all ears. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## dugdug2002 (Dec 29, 2016)

2 weeks in


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 29, 2016)

Mrs. Michigan Med Grower said:


> Hi everyone. New to the site. Although I have not grown a Cannabis plant from start to finish by myself. I do help in the process whenever Mr MMG needs an extra hand. I'm excited about joining this site, seeing others with their grows as well as sharing knowledge.


I think I know you from somewhere................hmmmmmm


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2016)

Mr. & Mrs. MMG, nice, welcome to you both


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 30, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> Mr. & Mrs. MMG, nice, welcome to you both


Thanks BarnBuster. I see you are a virtually unknown member here. And uh....I don't think I know ya


----------



## nfhiggs (Dec 31, 2016)

Norm here. New grower in the middle of my first grow. Just flipped a Plushberry and a Jack Herer (clones) to flower ten days ago:

http://nfhiggs.imgur.com/


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2016)

welcomde to RIU, @nfhiggs


----------



## wand3rlust420 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi, everyone! I just joined the site, and I'm hoping to learn a lot an contribute when I can! I've never grown my own before, but I'm hoping to start my first grow in the next month or so


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey   there guys and gals. I recently got tired of all the arguing and advertising on Facebook. I've been seeking a place to hang out and Learn and this looks like a place to grow. So I just got the permit a few months ago. I started a seed found in a bottle from MedReleaf called Various CBD. It finished as a test and now 4 clones started previous have been budding for six weeks now. More seeds were found since; RX and Durban. I hope to start a grow soon consisting of my Various CBD; (hybrid sativa with 3:1 "THC: CBD"). 100% female. Can't wait for it to finish to practice more curing.


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Dec 31, 2016)

I should say that the hybrid indica in square bucket is RX. This is Durban.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Jan 2, 2017)

I found this site to be a really great place to find info on everything I needed to know, lots of cool people here willing to share info that came at great expense of time and money freely to those simply asking. Hope you enjoy RIU as much as I have!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2017)

welcome (back) @Moses Mobetta


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome to all our new members and growers. The Home Growers Invitational is on and accepting nominees until January 9th for the first round of 10 categories. Reply to the category you want to nominate someone for and add their screen name to nominate them. Good Luck to All!
MD


----------



## fishpipe (Jan 3, 2017)

Newbie here, been creepin on your info and lookin at plant porn for a while and utilizing some good techs. This place is awesome! 
Had some not-so-hot, some good, and some fire indoor. Im dieing to get out to the real sunlight and see what can happen.


----------



## Abraham420 (Jan 3, 2017)

New username. Used to be on here a lot 5-10 years back but forgot my login info. Plugged the lights back in last night after four years in storage. Only put 5k up. Hoping i still have it. Thanks in advance for the help. Hoping i can lend a little help as well.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 4, 2017)

Abraham420 said:


> Hoping i still have it.


You got this!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2017)

Abraham420 said:


> Only put 5k up. Hoping i still have it.


Oh yeah, you will rock it.


----------



## G. Willikers IV (Jan 5, 2017)

Bro wtf is up with my new plants? The new growth looks waxy and is growing these deformed 3 leafed steams at the top.


----------



## Seedman06 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello.
I'm new to the site. My state just recently went legal and I have started my first grow. Hoping to learn a lot on here and get a little advice as my grow continues. 

Currently I have 3 nirvana mystery freebies and one bubble bomb(fem) about 2 weeks from sprouting. Going soil mix and 2 Apollo led(60x5 watt(true power about 130watt each)) in a home made 3 chamber cabinet (6ft x2ft footprint. 6 ft tall) flower chamber 3.5ft by 2. Mother chamber 2.5x2 by 3.5ft tall(might move one led panel into the mother cab and get a larger one for flower not sure yet (thinking a mars reflector 96 or 144 but welcome recomendations) And clone shelf 2.5x2x 1.5 ft tall with 6 23 watt CLF for rooting and maybe a little veg time(have not assembled the light rig but plan to make it height adjustable). The last foot is a cabinet for timers and switches.

Does the cabinet sound reasonably sized? I did a little research on size but mostly sized the cabinet off what I had for scrap lumber in the shop.

Thanks!


----------



## sazugt (Jan 5, 2017)

Been doing some half-hearted grows over the years and I've used this site to get ideas/ info without ever signing up. Finally got to the point in the hobby where I'm interested in learning how to do this the right way by learning from others out there. I've got 5 sour kush and 3 Acapulco gold plants in 5 gallon smartpots in miracle grow organic soil (I know I should have done better but the MG came to me for free, hard to argue with that price point!) at about 12 in right now in a 4x4x7 tent with a 600w LED panel. I'm using general organic nutes combined with terpinator at light feeding ratios and I have inoculated my soil with Great White mycorrhizae to help with nute absorption and overall root health. 

That is my current set up but I'm looking to add a second, smaller tent to use for veg/ clones in the future to help set up a perpetual grow. Any advice, criticisms, comments, etc. are always welcome. I'm past the point in my life where I think I know everything so hit me with the knowledge you got! 

-Sazugt


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey all! This is my first post! I have assisted and been involved with growing for many years. Recently started my own grow. First seeds purchased=top dawgs super stardawg 2.0. In the next weekish should see a parcel of bodhi more cowbell, clusterfunk and appalachain super skunk. Should have a couple girls in flower next week. Just in time to pop another pack!!!


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey everyone my name is Matt! Just joined the forums and would like to introduce myself. I am a mechanic by trade. I mainly specify in engines. I've been growing for a few years now and feel like it's time to now talk to other more experienced growers about what I am doing wrong . I have a few issues I would like to discuss I just don't know if I should make a separate post? Or ask some of you professionals here? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome aboard Matt.....not sure about that....not typical N poisoning because
that would affect whole leaves....those dead bits remind me of too much Cal-Mag.
(Mag specifically)

Post that photo to one of the more focused forums and you will get better answers. :0)


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 6, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Welcome aboard Matt.....not sure about that....not typical N poisoning because
> that would affect whole leaves....those dead bits remind me of too much Cal-Mag.
> (Mag specifically)
> 
> Post that photo to one of the more focused forums and you will get better answers. :0)


thanks for the quick response Java! What section would that be under? Sorry I'm new to the site .


----------



## J2M3S (Jan 6, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> thanks for the quick response Java! What section would that be under? Sorry I'm new to the site .


Marijuana Plant Problems


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, this is really for you to do, but this is good news....just Select "Forums" in the top-bar.

I just did that I saw "marijuana-plant-problems" ....lol....sounds like a candidate!

https://www.rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.65/

Be well.

(Beat me to it J! ;0)


----------



## Sailormoses (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi everyone, been lurking for a short time.Started growing outdoors in 69, indoors in 86 both with mixed results. Stopped for a while and back into indoors again. Still have things to learn. 1st legal indoor grow, but now in condo which makes it more challenging.


----------



## garaiss92 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello,

I will put my question here - can i change night time in flowering from 23PM - 11AM to 20PM - 8AM?
It won't hurt my plants?


----------



## Vicfirth12 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi folks, New member saying hello.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes lengthen a "night" rather than a "day" and you should be fine. @garaiss92


----------



## Choad99 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi everyone new to the site but been growing about a year always looking for new things to try to better my self thanks!!


----------



## 3terrors (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey everyone,
Jus wanted to say hi...first year at trying to growing.u can get lost on this site reading all the posts.its kool have a good day


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi @Choad99 and @3terrors , welcome to RIU!


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Jan 10, 2017)

G. Willikers IV said:


> Bro wtf is up with my new plants? The new growth looks waxy and is growing these deformed 3 leafed steams at the top.


 A couple of the main factors that start a fail in hydro is water PH and low oxygen to water ratio and in soil...improper soil drainage. I'd reffer to what was done last and before that. Then decide the course of action. 
It's in shock. Which and what to do about it is a guess to some of us, but if you recorded last things done...it should become clear. To me...it resembles my VCBD after it's just watered. I'd say something to do with it's original climate that I have not achieved yet. VCBD is "Varius CBD". It's genetics say, plus it just looks...like a hybrid mostly sativa. And it is. So for example if I am to be successful with this strain. I must learn to duplicate it's favorite environment or risk it slowing down or dying. There is so much to learn. 
Grow well.


----------



## Herb L. Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi, first time posting...I've been growing for a few weeks and am On my way into the 5th week of veg but here's the deets:
Strain: White Castle/iced widow
Light: 600 watt hps cycle: 20 and 4
Ferts: yes (fox farm dirty dozen)
Soil: miracle gro
Where: grow tent

I transplanted her to a bigger pot, went through that minor bounce back phase and every thing was going well. Recently, about 2 days ago i noticed a couple tiny yellow holes on the leaves, I feel growth has slowed and the leaves look really sad and droopy. She's being fed and watered according to fert schedule. HELP ME bring her back to life before i switch to flower Phase in about another week or two. THANKS


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 10, 2017)

garaiss92 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will put my question here - can i change night time in flowering from 23PM - 11AM to 20PM - 8AM?
> It won't hurt my plants?


Should be fine


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 10, 2017)

hi, I new here ! nee how maaa !!!!


----------



## Sativatar (Jan 10, 2017)

Sativatar said:


> Hello, I'm another newb here. Went from a 2x2 and a small LED to engulfing a whole room with about 2400w. Mostly LED, with some occasional HID or HPS. Right now I have 6 different strains growing ... looking forward to getting better every time.


To expand, I've grown Purple Kush, White Widow, White Cookies, Crowne Royal and Candy Cane auto (all from Crop King seeds), as well as Utopia Haze from Barney's. First run was the widow and kush - it was horrifying. Working in a single 2x2 with a full spectrum LED. Learned a lot of lessons fast (PH pen calibration matters, don't believe the feeding chart from the manufacturer, 'dark' means really dark, and much more.) By the second run I had moved up to two larger tents (so 3 tents in all), and added a whole lot of light. Took control of the feeding schedule and growing environment, and learned to listen to the plants. It was a success(ish), yielding 1.5 lbs of respectable medicine. The third run was a massive improvement on the second, with significantly better quality).

Currently (4th run) I have two tents in flower, (4 x Utopia Haze and 4 X Quantum Kush) and with about a month to go things are looking great. For future grows - in addition to more Quantums, I have seeds for Gorilla Dawg, Dog Cage, Green Crack, Chocolate Orange, Darkstar and Laughing Pineapple Express, which means I expect to be doing this for quite a while.

I'm growing in soil (HP promix) and swear by Hercules pots. From the start I've been using Blue Planet nutrients and they have been excellent. I'm contemplating a switch to Green Planet only because as a Canadian the shipping and exchange is making BP very costly.


----------



## Dude Guy (Jan 11, 2017)

Boom boom, new to this room! Super excited to join the community. Hope everyone is ready for some cool stuff, cuz I know I am!!!


----------



## Dylanfurlong (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi growers ' I recently planted 12 seeds in cocohydro 60/40 on Christmas day . Blue o.g , white amnesia haze , white widow/bubblegum, and Hindu Kush . They have grew very quickly accept one which is all wrinkled and stayed small ' they all had purple stems until yesterday when I have noticed they are going greener . I started feeding them on cana a and b when the first set of true leaves appeared in give them 10ml a 10 ml b , 2 ml calmag and 20 ml rhizotonic and broke the ppm right down to around 100ppm ' anyway most of them are growing at a nice rate whilst others are more slow or maybe of halted my main concern is the two with white in between the top leaves and the one that is small and crinkled although they all have brighter green top newer leaves but maybe too light . The purple is turning to green pretty fast though but I may have over done the nutes? Any help will be greatly appreciated as this is my first grw also my runoff ph and ppm are sky high but low going in .


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 11, 2017)

@Dylanfurlong @Herb L. Green welcome to RIU!

you may want to go to here: http://rollitup.org/
and look for the forum or best thread that covers your question. more folks will read 
the Newbie or Plant problem threads than the Welcome New members one. Good Luck!


----------



## thanksmisfortune (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello,

can you please remove my account and all of my past posts? I was unable to find it within settings.

Thank you


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2017)

thanksmisfortune said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you please remove my account and all of my past posts? I was unable to find it within settings.
> 
> Thank you


@sunni


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> @sunni


ya already got her last night


----------



## Graz (Jan 14, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



Hello RollItUp! I have been gone for years. But I fecided I need to come back. I have much to remember and to ask. This time. I should be able to get a "Juice Plus" Tower Garden" from a friend of mine. Since it is still mid january, I don't have a lot of motivation. I also just bought some autoflowering feminized seeds from an online source. My state has recently legalized recreational use. I am ready to GROW!

Having problems with my own grow journal. Do I need some change in permissions to begin posting there again?


----------



## pedrukus (Jan 16, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.[/QUOTE
> 
> How do I start a thread?


----------



## Cortez Distefano (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey Rollitup! Newbie here. Just wondering if you could help me around where can I start. For years, I was only smokin joints with friends and hiding sessions with them. Now that I have my own house and want to start growing my own mj. Preferably indoor, does super skunk seeds are good to start with? Thanks!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2017)

Those sound fine. Pick a Forum and ask again, as this thread is really just
for new visitors to introduce themselves....the ones with the best answer 
might be elsewhere.


----------



## Cortez Distefano (Jan 17, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Those sound fine. Pick a Forum and ask again, as this thread is really just
> for new visitors to introduce themselves....the ones with the best answer
> might be elsewhere.


Thanks Javadog.. But you think super skunk is a good starter? Anyways, will look for other discussion  Thanks for your help again


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2017)

That is a classic choice, I am sure.

...,kinda depends on what you want: mass for max bucks or maximum stength
or maximum flavor.

I could easily throw out some ideas...but it depends on what you want.

Look for crosses that use the best breeds....many good Kosher Kush, OG Kush,
and Sour Diesel crosses to choose from, for example.

Good luck,

JD

P.S. Here you go: Seed and Strain Reviews


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

Has anybody bought seeds from (Afficionado of Cannabis seed bank) in Colorado? Are they legit? 

I already got (ripped off by crop King seeds) and I don't want to lose more Money trying to buy seeds!


----------



## TheCatWhisperer (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey guys Im new I will mainly be lurking but Im here...watching and learning!


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

LmFAO


----------



## PistilCalyxCola (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello fellow rollers!
Havent been on a forum since Garden's cure was still around!

From: soCal

Growing: nothing, killed all my seeds that I was saving for 6-10 years. It's too cold or something, I don't know wtf happened.

Planning to grow: some c99 and green avenger I just ordered

Have grown: a couple of strains, kali mist, grape crush, velvet orange(old school) bagseed

Where and how: planing on a tent grow, probably HPS and hydro/ebb n flow.

Looking forward to being part of this community.

Grow on!

-PCC


----------



## MoonTang420 (Jan 18, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey guys my names Chad I'm a grower from western mass new to the indoors but it's now legal to cultivate so I'm gonna indulge head first starting from the bottom so I'm saving for a 1000w while my little girls exit seedling into veg working w 500 w me hqi and also a 100w my next to it and also a 2 ft 4 bulb t5 ho so start stuff under I would love to learn to successfully clone and I have received some top quality seeds and would like to use cs spray to make seeds and stock up on quality genetics do you think a good place to start is flower 5-6 and use my t5 in separate area to make seeds?


----------



## Captainflu (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm new here and already I've learned a lot by reading some posts! I'm thinking about getting a closet hydro kit. Any suggestions? I'm eyeballing a superponics system....


----------



## Tjdobb3 (Jan 19, 2017)

HELP PLEASE!!! Check my journal out. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/330-true-watt-led-grow-auto-blue-cheese-and-auto-ak-first-led-grow.932316/


----------



## Morningpleaser (Jan 20, 2017)

For special times ..


----------



## lawnboy (Jan 20, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I recently bought a cob light on ebay. Can someone with more knowledge than me check it out and tell me if I did the right thing. Sorry Spike Lee had to borrow the quote


----------



## moondance (Jan 21, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Hey guys my names Chad I'm a grower from western mass new to the indoors but it's now legal to cultivate so I'm gonna indulge head first starting from the bottom so I'm saving for a 1000w while my little girls exit seedling into veg working w 500 w me hqi and also a 100w my next to it and also a 2 ft 4 bulb t5 ho so start stuff under I would love to learn to successfully clone and I have received some top quality seeds and would like to use cs spray to make seeds and stock up on quality genetics do you think a good place to start is flower 5-6 and use my t5 in separate area to make seeds?


Welcome and yes That is a very good place to start!
MD


----------



## moondance (Jan 21, 2017)

MUSUGANGA said:


> Has anybody bought seeds from (Afficionado of Cannabis seed bank) in Colorado? Are they legit?
> 
> I already got (ripped off by crop King seeds) and I don't want to lose more Money trying to buy seeds!


Hello I am sorry to hear you got ripped that always sucks, try breedersboutique dot com, Bog Seeds, Greenlife seeds, DNA Genetics, Oregon Green Seed Company, Jahearthcollective, and a bunch more I cant think of are the top in the industry and you always get yours and more o yeah I forgot Docs Dank Seeds is killer too.
MD


----------



## moondance (Jan 21, 2017)

PistilCalyxCola said:


> Hello fellow rollers!
> Havent been on a forum since Garden's cure was still around!
> 
> From: soCal
> ...


C99 is some good medicine, I have it in the form of Satilitie Cindy and oo so good. 
MD


----------



## moondance (Jan 21, 2017)

Tjdobb3 said:


> HELP PLEASE!!! Check my journal out.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/330-true-watt-led-grow-auto-blue-cheese-and-auto-ak-first-led-grow.932316/


Looks okay!
MD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2017)

lawnboy said:


> I recently bought a cob light on ebay. Can someone with more knowledge than me check it out and tell me if I did the right thing. Sorry Spike Lee had to borrow the quote


Hey Lawnboy, 

You might need to ask that question in a Forum that focuses on LED....there
is likely a DIY thread there that will have serious experts.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Tjdobb3 (Jan 21, 2017)

moondance said:


> Looks okay!
> MD


Thanks man!


----------



## gooeybreeder (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello Rollitup! Gooeybreeder here to say hi and thank you for having me.
I came here to help clear up some kind of misunderstanding...I do NOT breed for, nor currently have any dealings with TGA and Subcool. I saw a post on here that stated that. While I know Sub and wish him well, I do not breed for him, grow with him, or have any pending deals to do so with him. I DO know that he has access to some of my mother stock via Norstar, which does breed with him and for him in a limited way. Norstar Genetics uses Cannaexotics gene stock to make some of their lines. So if Sub is using my stocks ( many top breeders do via the Black Platinum Society and directly from me) and name, it's that way only. I'm not aware of anything though.
I thank you for your time in reading this and look forward to enjoying your site here......I don't get out much.
Thank you!


----------



## lawnboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I bought a black dog platinum on ebay and some of the leds were out. I contacted the company and they assured me they would help me down the road(reduced shipping costs) Anyone return a light to company for repair and if so did they get a fair shake? Thanks Bob


----------



## Simtexx (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi everyone.. I've lurked this site for a while now and gotten some good ideas and information. After a few years i have decided to make an account and join you all. I have been growing on and off most of my life, I will be starting a grow journal soon about a strain i breed which i call BC (Before Christ) 80% indica 20% sativa... keep an eye out for it. talk soon.


----------



## 420-247 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi all. Long time smoker, moderate time growing. Started growing in soil then moved on to dwc. Never really got anywhere until I tried coco. Best yields I've had and healthy growth all the way.
Cheers, Atb.


----------



## 619kt619 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello RIU community, 

Super excited to have joined this forum as it looks like there are some very knowledgable folks here. After reading through a few different forums I am glad that I will be calling this one home. I live in So Cal and have decided to start growing since the passing of prop 64. I am looking to make connections with people that are growing with LED's either bought or DIY, as well as people that implement the ebb and flow (flood and drain) method for their grow. I am here to gather knowledge and share the things that I am learning as I go through my experiences.

One Love
619kt619


----------



## moondance (Jan 23, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> Hello Rollitup! Gooeybreeder here to say hi and thank you for having me.
> I came here to help clear up some kind of misunderstanding...I do NOT breed for, nor currently have any dealings with TGA and Subcool. I saw a post on here that stated that. While I know Sub and wish him well, I do not breed for him, grow with him, or have any pending deals to do so with him. I DO know that he has access to some of my mother stock via Norstar, which does breed with him and for him in a limited way. Norstar Genetics uses Cannaexotics gene stock to make some of their lines. So if Sub is using my stocks ( many top breeders do via the Black Platinum Society and directly from me) and name, it's that way only. I'm not aware of anything though.
> I thank you for your time in reading this and look forward to enjoying your site here......I don't get out much.
> Thank you!


Thank you for clearing that up for everyone! Welcome I look forward to seeing your work, and chatting with you in the future. I love seeing all the new kick ass folks we are getting to meet. Thank you for helping the entire community. Welcome to all our new members, direct key word searches are a good way to find quick info. Peace, MD.


----------



## moondance (Jan 23, 2017)

Simtexx said:


> Hi everyone.. I've lurked this site for a while now and gotten some good ideas and information. After a few years i have decided to make an account and join you all. I have been growing on and off most of my life, I will be starting a grow journal soon about a strain i breed which i call BC (Before Christ) 80% indica 20% sativa... keep an eye out for it. talk soon.





420-247 said:


> Hi all. Long time smoker, moderate time growing. Started growing in soil then moved on to dwc. Never really got anywhere until I tried coco. Best yields I've had and healthy growth all the way.
> Cheers, Atb.





619kt619 said:


> Hello RIU community,
> 
> Super excited to have joined this forum as it looks like there are some very knowledgable folks here. After reading through a few different forums I am glad that I will be calling this one home. I live in So Cal and have decided to start growing since the passing of prop 64. I am looking to make connections with people that are growing with LED's either bought or DIY, as well as people that implement the ebb and flow (flood and drain) method for their grow. I am here to gather knowledge and share the things that I am learning as I go through my experiences.
> 
> ...


Sweet Welcome to the family everyone! I cant wait to see all the new grows and techniques. We will be keeping an eye out lol. MD


----------



## Anth0nyG2365 (Jan 23, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


how do I create a new thread
but thanks for the welcoming I am honored


----------



## FlyHighJay96 (Jan 24, 2017)

I hope the new Year has been treating you all well. My name is Jay I'm on my 3rd indoor grow and first led run using a mars hydro 600w. I'm learning new techniques and the right way to grow each and everyday and have developed a passion for the learning process. My question is I have 4 gg#4 girls under this mars 600 and I have a deformed leaf on a plant. Does anyone know what the cause might be???


----------



## 619kt619 (Jan 24, 2017)

FlyHighJay96 said:


> I hope the new Year has been treating you all well. My name is Jay I'm on my 3rd indoor grow and first led run using a mars hydro 600w. I'm learning new techniques and the right way to grow each and everyday and have developed a passion for the learning process. My question is I have 4 gg#4 girls under this mars 600 and I have a deformed leaf on a plant. Does anyone know what the cause might be???


From what I see here it looks like a calcium deficiency. Can someone second that for me? also there is a better thread to post this in, Marijuana Plant Problems. Just read the top few posts from the admins to get a good idea of how they can best help you.


----------



## Floridius (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey RIU! First time poster, long time lurker . Some great info and people here. Started a closet grow with a 300w led for the hell of it. Grew outdoors fairly successfully until I had 8 plants stolen, so I thought I'd see where this takes me. Used one random seed I had leftover and still dont know the sex but ill be ordering everything I need soon. The grow journals here have given me a lot of good ideas. anyways ill try and attach a pic of the lone wolf gender unknown.


----------



## Demonas (Jan 24, 2017)

High all!
I'm new here. Growing for some time brokenly. Indoors, outdoors depending on situation in life. Planning nice outdoor guerrilla activity with autoflowers this year  Big Devil XL for sure, maybe some Dark Devil because i like purple strains, and then some auto sativa for pure energetic uplifting high. Thinking about Super Cali Haze, what do you guys think?


----------



## FlyHighJay96 (Jan 24, 2017)

619kt619 said:


> From what I see here it looks like a calcium deficiency. Can someone second that for me? also there is a better thread to post this in, Marijuana Plant Problems. Just read the top few posts from the admins to get a good idea of how they can best help you.


Thank you for the reply I'll try that thread


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2017)

Floridius said:


> Hey RIU! First time poster, long time lurker . Some great info and people here. Started a closet grow with a 300w led for the hell of it. Grew outdoors fairly successfully until I had 8 plants stolen, so I thought I'd see where this takes me. Used one random seed I had leftover and still dont know the sex but ill be ordering everything I need soon. The grow journals here have given me a lot of good ideas. anyways ill try and attach a pic of the lone wolf gender unknown.


That's a transgender plant. It's female, but it identifies as male. Not sure what to expect, let us know how it turns out. Good luck...


----------



## Dr. John Hopkins (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello, 

My name is John Canna of the Weed brigade. 

If 500 people like this post, I will grow the fattest nug mankind has ever seen!


----------



## BlixxSage (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello, new to growing. I have 5 plants in my LED grow tent right now. My soil mix was just Perlite and miracle grow water retention soil. I have a bunch of Foxfarm nutrients. Just started feeding them but I think my plants need more food. All of them have red stems. :\ this is my first grow and I'm not sure if its normal or not. The 2 on the left are Alien Candy. The one in the middle is black cherry soda (found a seed in with some bud so i grew it) the 2 on the right are Hell's angels. I think its a little weird that the 2 hells angels and the 2 martian candy look different. Maybe same parent but definitely not clones. We got them from a cannabis shop a few weeks ago. They were pre-teens then and it looks like they are mature enough to flower cuz I can see little white fuzzy stuff on the stems which I'm pretty sure shows they are all female.I'm gonna wait and just keep vegging them until the middle one is mature ( hopefully female but wild seed so idk )thwen I'll switch to 12\12.


----------



## BlixxSage (Jan 25, 2017)

BlixxSage said:


> Hello, new to growing. I have 5 plants in my LED grow tent right now. My soil mix was just Perlite and miracle grow water retention soil. I have a bunch of Foxfarm nutrients. Just started feeding them but I think my plants need more food. All of them have red stems. :\ this is my first grow and I'm not sure if its normal or not. The 2 on the left are Alien Candy. The one in the middle is black cherry soda (found a seed in with some bud so i grew it) the 2 on the right are Hell's angels. I think its a little weird that the 2 hells angels and the 2 martian candy look different. Maybe same parent but definitely not clones. We got them from a cannabis shop a few weeks ago. They were pre-teens then and it looks like they are mature enough to flower cuz I can see little white fuzzy stuff on the stems which I'm pretty sure shows they are all female.I'm gonna wait and just keep vegging them until the middle one is mature ( hopefully female but wild seed so idk )thwen I'll switch to 12\12.


I wish I had a better camera so I could show questions I have with how the plants look.


----------



## chazdawg35 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi everybody my name is Chaz I have been smoking for years and now growing is legal in my state I thought I would try and grow some plants. Of course I have some questions but I'll search the forums first for some answers.


----------



## Captainflu (Jan 28, 2017)

Get ready to read. I'm just like you but it's still illegal where I'm at. I will be going with "Stinkbuds" aero system. He has a room on here that's been open for 8-10 years. I learned a LOT from reading through his material and others. I even bought his book on amazon. Everything in his book......he tells you on the thread. The book just has a detailed parts list and how to put everything together. Happy growing!!!


----------



## KushCC420 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey everybody new to the website and think this is really cool deffinatly a neat way to interact with other growers and weed lovers, already learned so much off of this site 
CANADA


----------



## The Plug (Jan 29, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


This is embarassing... i am new to growing. I enjoy smoking exclusive strains but never grown before. I managed to get my hands on some milkbone seeds and have just put the seeds into tissue. I an using coco and was recommended to use this site for getting questions (noob questions) and receiving friendly advice. My first question is the worst question.... i cant figure out how to start a thread!? How do i do this!? Thanks


----------



## KushCC420 (Jan 29, 2017)

The Plug said:


> This is embarassing... i am new to growing. I enjoy smoking exclusive strains but never grown before. I managed to get my hands on some milkbone seeds and have just put the seeds into tissue. I an using coco and was recommended to use this site for getting questions (noob questions) and receiving friendly advice. My first question is the worst question.... i cant figure out how to start a thread!? How do i do this!? Thanks


Once your in a thread I think yeah you literally have to be in a thread for some reason then you can look up into the top right corner and a create tab button should be there!!


----------



## The Plug (Jan 29, 2017)

KushCC420 said:


> Once your in a thread I think yeah you literally have to be in a thread for some reason then you can look up into the top right corner and a create tab button should be there!!


Thank you very much


----------



## KushCC420 (Jan 29, 2017)

The Plug said:


> Thank you very much


Hope it helped!


----------



## The Plug (Jan 29, 2017)

KushCC420 said:


> Hope it helped!


I have just made my first thread. Literally starting from a 101 position here. Any advice given would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## 415Cookieman (Jan 29, 2017)

What is a good humidity for veg for Clones and teens


----------



## lawnboy (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with the wander trimmer. Need advice asap as i am bidding on one thanks


----------



## BlixxSage (Jan 29, 2017)

415Cookieman said:


> What is a good humidity for veg for Clones and teens


I think clones like 80% humidity because they need to take in more water while they develop roots and 50-60% humidity is normal I think


----------



## FlyHighJay96 (Jan 30, 2017)

What's up everybody I was wondering if these are good temps and humidity for an indoor tent grow in 12/12 ?


----------



## svuotino (Jan 30, 2017)

Ciao growers,
im in order to start my really first attempt in indoor and im looking for an help to understand best led options for me. Im planning to use 1 sq meter. If someone have experience with budmaster led i would like to ask him some question...
Enjoy!


----------



## S'sloegro (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello RIU! I'm growing %100 Legal tomatoes in my spare closet, because my most recent hobby is building LED lights. Maybe this tallywacker of a state will let me grow some weed some day!


----------



## S'sloegro (Jan 30, 2017)

FlyHighJay96 said:


> What's up everybody I was wondering if these are good temps and humidity for an indoor tent grow in 12/12 ?


Do you run your lights during the day? Thats pretty big temp swing...20 degrees almost


----------



## FlyHighJay96 (Jan 30, 2017)

S'sloegro said:


> Do you run your lights during the day? Thats pretty big temp swing...20 degrees almost


I run lights during the night but they shut off around 6-7 am and it's still pretty cold in the early am so that's probably when the drop occurs


----------



## Delta-9Pyromaniac (Jan 30, 2017)

Please help! What's wrong with her? 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-flush-or-not-to-flush-nutrient-burn.933842/#post-13339712


----------



## S'sloegro (Jan 30, 2017)

If I rip a plant out clean/examine the roots, will I be able to spot aphids with the naked eye?


----------



## Litthefrog (Jan 31, 2017)

BlixxSage said:


> I wish I had a better camera so I could show questions I have with how the plants look.


Was reading another thread earlier about leds causing purple/red stems. As long as there's no other signs of being unhealthy don't worry too much.


----------



## Paul565 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello I am a first time grower. I am growing afgan. I was in veg for 6 weeks from seed I'm in week two of bloom. How long till I see buds. Also I have one plant that will not grow taller Than 9 inches. Looks good just small. Any insight would be helpful..


----------



## S'sloegro (Jan 31, 2017)

Paul565 said:


> Hello I am a first time grower. I am growing afgan. I was in veg for 6 weeks from seed I'm in week two of bloom. How long till I see buds. Also I have one plant that will not grow taller Than 9 inches. Looks good just small. Any insight would be helpful..


Dont get root aphids


----------



## KupsKe (Jan 31, 2017)

Greeting In the name if the most High! Salutations and respect to the creators of this website! I have been searching for a place to come and chat with like minded folk, who want to work together. and help each other learn and grow! I'm Kups from the greater Boston area and look forward to getting involved and meeting some fellow growers and learning from those who have Blazed this path for us to follow!


----------



## TroubleMaker93 (Feb 1, 2017)

I was using the glass of water and toilet paper now my root are a half of a CM i just trew all of them in rapid rooter plug in a germination station under a 300 w mars hydro is it too soon #first grow ?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2017)

that sounds fine


----------



## ClanChief (Feb 1, 2017)

I have been lurking, having fun watching everyones grows.


----------



## TroubleMaker93 (Feb 1, 2017)

is it a good start ? never germinated seeds ?


----------



## Crunkyd (Feb 2, 2017)

Just noticed a bag of kind soil for sale on eBay. Is this stuff any good? Seems amazing from the read up


----------



## TroubleMaker93 (Feb 2, 2017)

what happening pleassse need quick respond !! somme people told me i have problem with these seedling did you see anything bad on this ? im not experimented in growing seed ?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2017)

LOL, they are fine, nervous parent! :0)


----------



## TroubleMaker93 (Feb 2, 2017)

Javadog said:


> LOL, they are fine, nervous parent! :0)


Thank you, thats make me nervous too i pay a lot for this seed and wait so long , i dont know what to do with them i just let them sit under mars hydro 300w in a 4x4 tent, my light is 24 inch up and i wet my rapid rooter with water with 6.0ph mix with INSTA GRENN By grotek and, bio worm is it good ?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2017)

I see nothing untoward there....and they seem fine.

I joke that when I kill plants, I do it with water == do nothing until you think
that they have a genuine need. "Damping off" is a fungal attack and is the
primary concern at this stage....but...I do not know anything to do about it so 
you just have to wait and see. (fresh air is the enemy of mold....there is that)

Just watch them and see. Good luck.


----------



## witchywoman (Feb 4, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi all! First time grower here, using Current Culture to try out Black Jack and AK-47. Started from seeds and I am sure there will be lots of trial and error, haha.


----------



## Big CLB (Feb 4, 2017)

rollitup said:


> welcome aboard harvester, It is a pain in the ass that guest posting was disabled as I know a lot of users like being anon, however you are still anonymouse in which I have disabled all IP logging throughout the site. As well of all access logs being deleted every 6 hrs.
> 
> Later on once I am able to setup a donations page or an affialte program I will be able to hire rollitup it's own security expert to come in and make sure all surfing is anon.
> 
> I also suggest when surfing cannabis culture or any other hemp related sites to use a proxy server.


Sweet nice to know about the security of having an account here and still remaining anonymous


----------



## BuD_DizZLe (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey all! BuD_DizZLe signing in! 
Currently have 6 autos (2xGG,2xGSC,x2GreenCrack all from fast buds) & 5x Purple Bud by White label seeds 
Will be looking to create a journal to log my adventures so hope to read more from yall soon!


----------



## hoserhigh (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey kids! Long time listener, first time caller. Thanks for sharing all the invaluable knowledge. Trying my hand at DWC in a stealth cab, just switched to 12/12 on Friday. Send those positive vibes to my Seedsman Blueberry lady, please. She's a squat young thing, started from seed (twas a freebie). If and when I can formulate a semi-intelligible question or two, I know where to ask! Can't wait for the superbowl this afternoon. Heard there was a football game on, too...


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Feb 5, 2017)

lawnboy said:


> I bought a black dog platinum on ebay and some of the leds were out. I contacted the company and they assured me they would help me down the road(reduced shipping costs) Anyone return a light to company for repair and if so did they get a fair shake? Thanks Bob


You could return it. Or it would save you the hassle to buy cheaper and repair it yourself. *If some LEDs are out...Put the ends of a pair of tweezers on each + and - till they all light up or at least flicker. De-solder and replace with the same type and wattage. *If the rest do not turn on, check all connections. Test the driver if the wires are okay. Or go without light till warranty solves it. 
*When my 210 LED UFO failed I got a full refund and ordered a few replacement LEDs so I don't have to go without. While I waited for the new LEDs to show...I de-soldered the defective one and soldered in a small wire with the same resistance as the missing LED. It worked perfectly till the new one were replaced.


----------



## Big CLB (Feb 5, 2017)

BuD_DizZLe said:


> Hey all! BuD_DizZLe signing in!
> Currently have 6 autos (2xGG,2xGSC,x2GreenCrack all from fast buds) & 5x Purple Bud by White label seeds
> Will be looking to create a journal to log my adventures so hope to read more from yall soon!


Nice I want to try a purple strand next one that looks beautiful when flowering


----------



## BuD_DizZLe (Feb 5, 2017)

Big CLB said:


> Nice I want to try a purple strand next one that looks beautiful when flowering


Purple Urkle or Gran daddy purp if you got the $$ or g13 labs Purple Haze I've heard is a really stunning looking plant


----------



## Tassader (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello good people, been in need of a forum such as this. Just getting my hands dirty, on my second grow. Things are looking good, love the info available here. Hope I can be of some help and share what I have found.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/growing-13-degrees-north-latitude-soil-outdoor.934568/


----------



## cobshopgrow (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Guys, the "virus" got me again and after several years abstinence in grwoing (started in the 90`s with this) i enjoy now a little grow again.
So far in cocos to get a feeling again.
Goal is to dial all a bit in for a DWC grow later on.
Fell in love with the CXB3590 Leds, thats a revolution compared to my early days 400W setups.

This is a real great forum with awesome inforamtions, thank you all in advance.


----------



## Shermz (Feb 12, 2017)

What's happenin'? New to indoor. Ive been growing outdoors for as long as I can remember. 
This indoor is a different kind of monster.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Feb 12, 2017)

Shermz said:


> What's happenin'? New to indoor. Ive been growing outdoors for as long as I can remember.
> This indoor is a different kind of monster.


Lots more work lol


----------



## Michiganjesse (Feb 12, 2017)

S'sloegro said:


> Hello RIU! I'm growing %100 Legal tomatoes in my spare closet, because my most recent hobby is building LED lights. Maybe this tallywacker of a state will let me grow some weed some day!


One day one day. I never thought i would see the day myself but it's here for me


----------



## thorjansen (Feb 12, 2017)

Hei all, I'm a new MMJ patient in California, looking to lower my completely legal medicating costs by growing my own, but also looking to better control bud quality and to gain the other, perhaps more earthy rewards gotten from working the soil and growing my own. Have grown lots of things in the past, just not MMJ. Currently looking at a 2x3x5 tent setup in the attic, as I really only need to grow 3-5 plants at a time for my needs, but on the fence about which way to go with lighting and watering automation, etc. Hoping to gain a lot of valuable insight by being a member here. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Coffee&Kush (Feb 13, 2017)

What's up everyone! New to the site, but not completely new to the scene. Just trying to figure out how to use the app or whatever I'm on lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2017)

welcome to RIU!!


----------



## overwatered (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello!

New here, just into my very first grow. Recent changes to my income have left me unable to procure my meds. I suffer from an undiagnosed (undiagnoseable?) condition that keeps me more or less cooped up in my room for most of my life and I am too sick most of the time to continue being tested / diagnosed.

I was given a blessing two months ago when my landlord stopped by (who knows of my current state) and asked me if I could arrange to clean out a rental they had that was abandoned 6 months ago (as per local laws). In exchange I was allowed to keep anything in the rental. "Anything" included three identical 2.5'x2.5'x5' grow tents, two mars led's, a fan, filter, ducting and a ton of nutrients, etc. (much love for the compassion of others).

Im on day 55 of my first grow... 28 days as seedling, 14 days in veg and 11 days in flower. Just put my first plant into a trellis.

I really need this to grow well! Any and all help is appreciated. I will start a grow journal so if anyone wants to pipe up in my journal to help me out you have my permission in advance!

Cheers, and thanks for having me here


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey Over,

This thread is watched by some, to give welcome, but there are
very active threads in the forums where you can get fast answers.

Pick a forum that fits your interests, like soil grows, or vertical, or whatever.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## El Presidente (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you for having me!! Here to learn! I think im going to be stuck here for quite some time! 
Salude


----------



## Coffee&Kush (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Graskop (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi All,

I am a brand new member eager to learn as much as possible. I am in the early stages of my first grow. I have only just finished my first setup for a indoor grow using a combination of LED for veg and HPS for flowering. 

I will be posting updates soon and probably ask a lot of questions.


----------



## 42O.DAVE (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey All, looking forward to swapping knowledge and info in the future. I'm not completely new to growing, as i have grown many plants outdoors and am now trying out the indoor side of things and have lots to learn about controlling plants and actually focusing on the growth of the plant. Happy Growing!


----------



## Wilderb (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome!
Lots of good info on here! If you spend some time reading, you'll find most of what you're looking for.
Lots of ways of doing things and most have their own twist.
Good luck with your grows!
WE


----------



## Juicin (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey everyone

I've lurked on various cannabis forums for years. Including this one thinking about growing, participating in other hobbies in similar forums.

With all the legal changes in states it's time for me to get in the game.

Normally I don't like introduction posts but since you've got this nice thread and all i figured fuck it.


----------



## moondance (Feb 25, 2017)

Shermz said:


> What's happenin'? New to indoor. Ive been growing outdoors for as long as I can remember.
> This indoor is a different kind of monster.





thorjansen said:


> Hei all, I'm a new MMJ patient in California, looking to lower my completely legal medicating costs by growing my own, but also looking to better control bud quality and to gain the other, perhaps more earthy rewards gotten from working the soil and growing my own. Have grown lots of things in the past, just not MMJ. Currently looking at a 2x3x5 tent setup in the attic, as I really only need to grow 3-5 plants at a time for my needs, but on the fence about which way to go with lighting and watering automation, etc. Hoping to gain a lot of valuable insight by being a member here. Thanks for reading.





Coffee&Kush said:


> What's up everyone! New to the site, but not completely new to the scene. Just trying to figure out how to use the app or whatever I'm on lol.





El Presidente said:


> Thank you for having me!! Here to learn! I think im going to be stuck here for quite some time!
> Salude





Graskop said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a brand new member eager to learn as much as possible. I am in the early stages of my first grow. I have only just finished my first setup for a indoor grow using a combination of LED for veg and HPS for flowering.
> 
> I will be posting updates soon and probably ask a lot of questions.





42O.DAVE said:


> Hey All, looking forward to swapping knowledge and info in the future. I'm not completely new to growing, as i have grown many plants outdoors and am now trying out the indoor side of things and have lots to learn about controlling plants and actually focusing on the growth of the plant. Happy Growing!





Juicin said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I've lurked on various cannabis forums for years. Including this one thinking about growing, participating in other hobbies in similar forums.
> 
> ...


WELCOME all our kickass new members, I am so happy everyone has found RIU to chill and learn. Key word searches are an easy way to find threads you would like to read and post in, Grow journals are a fun way to document your grow and have a reference down the line. There is so much information and growers here you can get lost for days so pace yourselves LOL.
Have a great Weekend everyone! MD


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome to RIU, everyone!


----------



## Ludo1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi hope this is a Ok question on this site, but I just moved to England and I hope to get in touch with some people who can help me out with some smoke. 
PM if you are.


----------



## bentspoons (Feb 25, 2017)

Sup everyone used to be a RIU member but changed email and what not was NAILTHESNAIL but cant work out how to re login life goes on 4th season of outdoor and have had 2 runs indoor but cant do indoor with current situation. NZ grower Peace and love


----------



## TrichomeTrev420 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey RIU community, Im currently halfway though my second grow and once i have the uploading images thing sorted ill start to backlogg a diary so show where i am now and the new ones coming  just here to make some news friends get some help and hopfully gibe out help to people that may need it  im new to the forums so if i mess up or break any rules ( i have read them, memory just not great lol) please pull me up  anyway hope you all have a wonderful day and i cant wait to get into it.

Trev420


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi, Tev, welcome to RIU!


----------



## Pmoore (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for having me here


----------



## OG Stoner31 (Mar 2, 2017)

Great to finally join!


----------



## ManBat (Mar 2, 2017)

i was super active back in 2008-2010 before the forum makeover, went completely inactive... now im back, but i cannot remember my previous handle and the email used for the life of me... 

...reboot 2.0 LOL!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2017)

welcome everyone!!


----------



## HersheySquirtly (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I thought homebrewing beer was fun until I got my medical card. Brings everything to a whole new level...


----------



## moondance (Mar 3, 2017)

I Love it Welcome everyone, dig in there is a ton of good information LOL. MD


----------



## JLuni (Mar 7, 2017)

Newbie here. Just started a month ago. Have 2 nice ghost train haze beauties growing. I just bought a 300W galaxyhydro LED. I have it 10 inches away. Any thoughts on distance? They seem to like it so far.


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)

JLuni said:


> Newbie here. Just started a month ago. Have 2 nice ghost train haze beauties growing. I just bought a 300W galaxyhydro LED. I have it 10 inches away. Any thoughts on distance? They seem to like it so far.


10 inches sounds about right with a LED, if the plants like it your good lol! MD


----------



## JLuni (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for the reply MD. I only asked because the leaves started acting different under the light, not exactly curling edges, but the leaves are affected. Not adversely, however, no color changes or anything. Some of the fan leaves are no longer flat. The curling that does happen, is not the whole leaf, nor an entire side. I just changed the light 4 days ago, hope they are just getting used to it. Thanks again.


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)

JLuni said:


> Thanks for the reply MD. I only asked because the leaves started acting different under the light, not exactly curling edges, but the leaves are affected. Not adversely, however, no color changes or anything. Some of the fan leaves are no longer flat. The curling that does happen, is not the whole leaf, nor an entire side. I just changed the light 4 days ago, hope they are just getting used to it. Thanks again.


Yeah every time you change lighting on them they will take some time to get used to it, I go from 450 w of mixed floros to a 250 mh and then into the 600 flower chamber and they take a little time each move to get acquainted with the light. Any hint of burning though and raise the light a few inches but its a LED so minor heat coming off of it. Also if they look like their praying thats a good thing LOL. MD


----------



## JLuni (Mar 8, 2017)

Figured as such. This being my first grow, really trying to learn as much as possible. Difficult to do when it is illegal to grow in my state. They have really started growing a LOT since changing the light. I have topped them both, and they both recovered and started their regrowth within 3 days. One more question MD, I tried purchasing seeds through Gorilla Seed company(BIG mistake) do you have a bank you recommend?


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)

JLuni said:


> Figured as such. This being my first grow, really trying to learn as much as possible. Difficult to do when it is illegal to grow in my state. They have really started growing a LOT since changing the light. I have topped them both, and they both recovered and started their regrowth within 3 days. One more question MD, I tried purchasing seeds through Gorilla Seed company(BIG mistake) do you have a bank you recommend?


My main recommendations are Breeders Boutique - Oregon Green Seed Company - Docs Dank Seeds - BOG Seeds - Greenlife Seeds - DNA genetics - Crockett Family Farms. Links to them and their contact info is on my Partners page at Dank Inovations to make life easier. MD


----------



## JLuni (Mar 8, 2017)

moondance said:


> My main recommendations are Breeders Boutique - Oregon Green Seed Company - Docs Dank Seeds - BOG Seeds - Greenlife Seeds - DNA genetics - Crockett Family Farms. Links to them and their contact info is on my Partners page at Dank Inovations to make life easier. MD


Sweet!! Thank you very much. I would "like" your reply, but being very new, sadly I am ignorant.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello, I am new here, saw some Growmouse vids that inspired me at the DIY Led's. Thanks for that dude. I have been at it for a while now and have just transitioned from HPS to LEDs. I am enjoying the knowledge base you guys have amassed keep it up good folks! Anyway see yas' around.


----------



## Mrs.medgrower (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello everyone.


----------



## thespaceman937 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yoyoyoyoyoyo


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Mar 8, 2017)

Fun night with new toys to assemble, I bought a couple of the GM's COB systems from Cutter that showed up today. Assembled all 22 COB's only broke off one screw, I chalk it up as a victory. Re-tapping isn't soo bad because of all the aluminum. I plan on mounting these COB's to a Pre fabed aluminum railing that comes welded and assembled instead of cobbling together an angled aluminum latise on Sat. It is a bit more money but will save me hours of cutting and assembly.


----------



## Jefedesalto (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi guys and gals.

I'm growing my first plant outdooors in Miami. 

It seems like growth is really slow. It's been almost 4 weeks and my plant is about 5-6 inches tall.

Soil is homemade compost. 
I have been using a 5ml to 1 gallon RO nutrient water mix of bloom from cutting edge solutions every other day. 
Also being careful to not overwater and let the soil dry between waterings. 
I think I may have stunted the growth when I transplanted from the Dixie cup to the pot. 
Can you guys offer any advice?
Is my plant where it should be?


----------



## 3terrors (Mar 9, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Hi @Choad99 and @3terrors , welcome to RIU!


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm somewhat new. I've been on reading for quite awhile and finally registered but don't think I ever hit the newbie thread. Just starting out on some of my own grow for medicine. Been on for to long with pharma meds that aren't working making me feel worse then I should be.


----------



## moondance (Mar 10, 2017)

bushmasterar15 said:


> I'm somewhat new. I've been on reading for quite awhile and finally registered but don't think I ever hit the newbie thread. Just starting out on some of my own grow for medicine. Been on for to long with pharma meds that aren't working making me feel worse then I should be.


Welcome were glad you found us! MD


----------



## mr buddy (Mar 11, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


how do I make a post


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 11, 2017)

Just started flowering in my first grow. Exciting times. Wouldn't have got this far if it wasn't for everyone sharing their knowledge. Spend that much time here thought I may as well register. 600w air cooled hps. Soil. Using ionic base nutes. Nitrozyme fed twice to rootzone and 2 foliar feeds in veg. (it's dynamite) just got a bottle of super drive as well so see how that goes. (apparently good to use in flower) any tips tricks or comments welcome and cheers to everyone who takes the time to assist the newbies


----------



## baker_420 (Mar 11, 2017)

Waiting on my early miss seeds, not only am I new to the forums. I'm new ish to growing. Looking forward to harvest already. Any way you could point me towards some lst forums for autos?


----------



## Wang69 (Mar 12, 2017)

I need to pass a drug test if my friend pisses in a bottle around 30 mins before will the temp be good still will hand warmers make it to warm


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 12, 2017)

Wang69 said:


> I need to pass a drug test if my friend pisses in a bottle around 30 mins before will the temp be good still will hand warmers make it to warm


I reckon a hand warmer will do it for you mate. Just keep an eye on the bottles temps as you go to hand it in. Good luck


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 12, 2017)

mr buddy said:


> how do I make a post


You pretty much did it with your reply I guess mate


----------



## mr buddy (Mar 12, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> You pretty much did it with your reply I guess mate


thanks. I was referring to putting on a new post and so on not hood with these things but I'll get there


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 12, 2017)

mr buddy said:


> thanks. I was referring to putting on a new post and so on not hood with these things but I'll get there


I'm a noob myself mate. But the more time I'm spending here. The more I'm learning and loving the community spirit I'm seeing


----------



## gooeybreeder (Mar 12, 2017)

Just a few nice pics. All the purples are natural purples, not needing cool temps to color up. All are related to Gooey Mom, the green one pictured, to help resin em up. Tatses range from African based spicy to sweet tropical and unusual. I hope you enjoy them. I was seeing folks wanting purple lines and tjought I'd display some of my works as maybe a choice. I don't want to come here hawking beans, I know folks already know about my color work, but some may not be awear so.......here you go, enjoy and thank you.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 12, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> Just a few nice pics. All the purples are natural purples, not needing cool temps to color up. All are related to Gooey Mom, the green one pictured, to help resin em up. Tatses range from African based spicy to sweet tropical and unusual. I hope you enjoy them. I was seeing folks wanting purple lines and tjought I'd display some of my works as maybe a choice. I don't want to come here hawking beans, I know folks already know about my color work, but some may not be awear so.......here you go, enjoy and thank you.


Definitely gonna follow you and have a look at your colour work now. Smoked some purple stardawg a while back. Absolute headwrecker wouldn't mind a few of your beans they must be magic


----------



## Jefedesalto (Mar 12, 2017)

Jefedesalto said:


> Hi guys and gals.
> 
> I'm growing my first plant outdooors in Miami.
> 
> ...




UPDATE:Nutrients and aerated soil. 2 days.


----------



## Redbeeerd (Mar 14, 2017)

Heya! 
I am a new member who found my way here through the quest of making my first grow. 
I smoked my first bud only a couple of years ago (I have passed the great obstacle that is turning 40 to put things into perspective), but even so I am not a regular smoker: I have probably only managed to partake around 15-20 times in total. That, however, changed about two weeks ago. I was in Seattle for a study trip, and had decided to try self medicating for my ADHD while there. (For the record, I do live a functional life since I already have proper medication: I still want to expand my horizons both when it comes to my health and to life in general.)
In Seattle I visited a most excellent shop, Herban Legends, and had a chat about this and that with the girl behind the counter. I explained that I come from a country where a militant, rabid anti-weed organization is calling the shots, and that any use of, mention of, or thinking of weed is severely frowned upon to the point of absurdity. Furthermore, possessing, growing, distributing, and consuming cannabis is punishable by law: for example you get a hefty fine for having traces in your blood, and jailtime for possession of 50g or more, and so on. To summarize this information in a few words: I am from Sweden, and the organization I mentioned is our government. Needless to say, the girl wasn't impressed by my country but all the more eager to help me break as many weed related Swedish laws as legally possible in the friendly state of Washington. She hooked me up with a bag of Jack Herer, some Pennywise, and some RAW rolling paper (that was mean, RAW is damned hard to roll for a noob!). I asked if I could sell some of it back to her just to get the distribution clause activated, but she laughingly refused. I had to settle with possession, but I still felt very rebellious about it. And, of course, happy that I, for the first time ever, was allowed to legally make my own decisions on what perfectly natural products I could consume.
To make this ramble a bit shorter I will cut to the chase: The Jack Herer I bought was perfect for my ADHD. It pretty much had the same effect as my Concerta, but it felt way better to have a spliff while on the Bainbridge Island ferry in the morning than tossing two plastic capsules into my mouth and gulp it down with water. I decided then and there that I would start growing my own as soon as I got back home.
Here I am, researching like mad and trying to get a Blue Dream seed to become a deliverer of rebellious, law-breaking ADHD-relief. Hopefully this idea will grow on me (pun intended, flame on!) and let me have a new hobby that is not only having a home made joint every now and then, but teaching me to become more self sufficient and skilled when it comes to plants and herbs.
Cheers!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 15, 2017)

Good luck Red. Pick a forum that fits how you plan to grow and make a thread. (i.e. vert, hydro, organic, etc)


----------



## Redbeeerd (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## IceWreck (Mar 19, 2017)

hello, i am growing two cannabis plants indoors. i have a small aquaponics system setup. i am somewhat new to growing hydroponically, ive been doing plenty of research to get good results, i have had some experience in the past with outdoor plants. My question is how many watts/lumens does one individual plant need for veg and flowering stages? I am currently using one daylight cfl that uses 23 watts but replaces 100w and is of 5000k, on the cool side. is that good enough for just two plants on the veg cycle. i also bought some cfls of 23 watt usage and 100w replacement of 2100k, on the warm side. would that be good enough for the flowering stage? ive read that daylight is good for veg and soft-white is good for flowering but im not quite sure. would i expect a good yield using one cfl. im also not expecting something huge. My girl scout cookies and sunset sherbet are clones. they have been under the 5000k cfl for about a week. i would like to switch to flowering in 3 more weeks. my clones are looking very green, with very little deficiencies. one had a magneisum deficiency the day i got her but ever since i transferred them to my system i have not notice any other deficiencies. i also trimmed down the leaves that were affected by the deficiency. i am using a goldfish to provide the fertilizer and im doing my best to keep pH levels as low as 6.0-6.5, and water temperatures around 75F. im just having a hard time figuring out what lighting is good for veg and flowering and how many watts or K i should use. at the same time i do not expect a huge tree. i would like something thatll produce a good decent yield.


----------



## Ajhall5136 (Mar 19, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.





matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi, this is my first post -- I hope I'm doing it right by replying to this "Welcome Newbie" post. If not, I'm sure I'll find out post-haste.

A little bit about what I hope to accomplish and how. I'm from Maine where weed became legal a couple of months ago. I like growing things (veggies, perennials, etc) and I've got a moderately green thumb. I've never grown pot, but I'd like to give it a try. I'm not looking for high yields. An ounce would last me personally a good 6+ months, maybe a year. I'd like to share with friends and family. I'd like to use what I have laying around already, or I can buy off the shelf at my local Lowe's for cheap. I don't want to get elaborate, and I don't have much interest in the technical aspects of either growing or the botany/biology of cannabis. Plant, raise, harvest.

Here's what I have: A cellar with a constant temp of 50-55 F, an inherited grow tent, fabric pots, jiffy pots, a bale of Promix soilless growing medium, a drip irrigation set-up normally used for growing tomato seedling indoors, a light timer, and about half a dozen ordinary 60W household LED lights, both the new bulb types and floodlights with inexpensive, adjustable aluminum housings, and a heating lamp. I have 4 seeds I already started -- germinated in jiffy pots, it's been about a week since they popped above the surface. I'm using the 60W LEDs set about 4" above, and the seedlings look healthy.

I've researched the nutrient requirements, and I have that down pat. My biggest question(s) involve lighting. Since I already have those LEDs, will they work as grow lights? Or should I switch over to CFLs? If so, what size? I'm not interested in using HPS lighting, or anything that costs more than $25 or so.

So that's where I'm at. Any help, suggestions, tips will be appreciated. I'd like to keep posting on my progress in hopes it can help another new grower avoid any mistakes or benefit from any successes. 

Thanks, and I'm happy and excited to join all of you here.


----------



## MattSat (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey legends, just joined.
I started a thread in newbie central "first time grow critical kush" couple photos
just looking for some reassurance that its all looking ok.
have a read make a comment 
cheeers.........


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 20, 2017)

IceWreck said:


> hello, i am growing two cannabis plants indoors. i have a small aquaponics system setup. i am somewhat new to growing hydroponically, ive been doing plenty of research to get good results, i have had some experience in the past with outdoor plants. My question is how many watts/lumens does one individual plant need for veg and flowering stages? I am currently using one daylight cfl that uses 23 watts but replaces 100w and is of 5000k, on the cool side. is that good enough for just two plants on the veg cycle. i also bought some cfls of 23 watt usage and 100w replacement of 2100k, on the warm side. would that be good enough for the flowering stage? ive read that daylight is good for veg and soft-white is good for flowering but im not quite sure. would i expect a good yield using one cfl. im also not expecting something huge. My girl scout cookies and sunset sherbet are clones. they have been under the 5000k cfl for about a week. i would like to switch to flowering in 3 more weeks. my clones are looking very green, with very little deficiencies. one had a magneisum deficiency the day i got her but ever since i transferred them to my system i have not notice any other deficiencies. i also trimmed down the leaves that were affected by the deficiency. i am using a goldfish to provide the fertilizer and im doing my best to keep pH levels as low as 6.0-6.5, and water temperatures around 75F. im just having a hard time figuring out what lighting is good for veg and flowering and how many watts or K i should use. at the same time i do not expect a huge tree. i would like something thatll produce a good decent yield.


Only look at actual watts mate. That equivalent is nonsense. Personally I would say no less than 100w a plant. The more the better. Everyone talks about saving money on electricity but you lose it in time if that makes sense. Try and make sure you defeat the deficiency before you trim off other leaves. Once it's stopped then I'd say trim them. But they kind of cannibalise themselves when they're sad to make new growth happy. If you take leaves away halfway through the deficiency will likely move up the plant. If you are adamant you're using cfl lights. Have a look online for 125w lights and hanger kits.with reflector. They are cheap enough. Hope your adventure goes well for you anyhow


----------



## IceWreck (Mar 20, 2017)

the cfls say 100w replacement does that mean it gives out 100w instead of the 23w it uses, if so should i get an adapter thatll take 2 bulbs and should i dual them daylight and soft white or keep daylight for veg and soft for flowering. energy wise i have things figured out i found the equation and calculated every watt the system uses for 24/7 so im aware of what im spending and im sure i do not use everything 24/7 such as the lighting, i just calculate everything on 24/7 because i know i will not be wasting more than what i calculated. as for a reflector i made my own with some foil. i also put up some foil to the walls. i have not noticed the deficiency spreading. i have lava rocks in the beds, it works as a good filter the fish tank comes out on the alkaline side which is good for the fish. i do put pH down when the beds need it. the clone that had the deficiency was originally a clone in soil but since the transfer the deficiency has not worsen or spread. i dipped the soil in a bucket of water to prevent breaking roots and plant shock. i may have stopped the deficiency by lowering the pH levels, both plants are looking healthy


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 20, 2017)

IceWreck said:


> the cfls say 100w replacement does that mean it gives out 100w instead of the 23w it uses, if so should i get an adapter thatll take 2 bulbs and should i dual them daylight and soft white or keep daylight for veg and soft for flowering. energy wise i have things figured out i found the equation and calculated every watt the system uses for 24/7 so im aware of what im spending and im sure i do not use everything 24/7 such as the lighting, i just calculate everything on 24/7 because i know i will not be wasting more than what i calculated. as for a reflector i made my own with some foil. i also put up some foil to the walls. i have not noticed the deficiency spreading. i have lava rocks in the beds, it works as a good filter the fish tank comes out on the alkaline side which is good for the fish. i do put pH down when the beds need it. the clone that had the deficiency was originally a clone in soil but since the transfer the deficiency has not worsen or spread. i dipped the soil in a bucket of water to prevent breaking roots and plant shock. i may have stopped the deficiency by lowering the pH levels, both plants are looking healthy


No the equivalent isn't worth anything to you when you're using for plants I'm afraid. The actual draw is your actual output so they are just 23w. With just the 2 bulbs there I recommend using both to limit any stretch but try and get a bit more wattage over them. (honestly wouldn't go less than a 125w daylight cfl for veg. And a 125w warm cfl for flower. At the moment I'd say you were heading for long spindly plants with really light fluffy buds. Considering you are using cfl too. Light penetration is really low. Like a couple of inches low. You wanna consider topping and lst when necessary to keep your canopy as far down as possible. Hope this helps you


----------



## IceWreck (Mar 20, 2017)

is there something better than cfl or as good, will a terrarium bulb be suitable


----------



## IceWreck (Mar 20, 2017)

incandescent and fluorescent, which is used for flowering and for vegging


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 20, 2017)

Z x X CC. . X. XX X. X X. Zz. ¥xx x. BASS. XX. A. X XX. A Z Z BX as dad. . X. S Z.. x...


IceWreck said:


> is there something better than cfl or as good, will a terrarium bulb be suitable


There are many things better than cfl......metal halide being the best for veg. I don't know where you are in the world and what you're happy to spend. But there are many options. T5s. Led. Cob lights (some site work lamps use powerful cob lights and are available in diy stores.) hps. Can get dual spectrum for veg and flower.


----------



## IceWreck (Mar 20, 2017)

i like hearing other options, im most likely going to get a higher wattage bulb tomorrow morning


----------



## IceWreck (Mar 20, 2017)

thank you for the information


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 20, 2017)

IceWreck said:


> thank you for the information


No problem. Glad I could help. It's a good place to be rollitup. It's got me through some scrapes already. I started with 2 cfl in a wardrobe about 6 weeks ago. This is where I am now.....well pic was taken last week anyway


----------



## OG electric (Mar 20, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi all
New here but not to growing 
Also an electrical contractor in so cali
Currently have 47 gavitas spot 1 and 18 1000w at another
Rocking now
Larry og
Gg4
Tahoe
Clementine
Blue dream


----------



## gooeybreeder (Mar 21, 2017)

I also work on size and yield. I love






















I Love bringing the public rare fun things to enjoy.


----------



## weedcourier (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for welcome.


----------



## Poppabones (Mar 23, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey matth how you I'm a virgin grower and started a northern lights auto 3 weeks ago she has grown fine up until 4 days ago now she is dried and crispy I'm using a hps 250 watt light,carbon filter,fan my lights always been about 20 inches away also the soill I've been using is John inner seed as where I live you don't get much choice small place please can someone help me I'm a bit gutted as just started to smell nice please help thanks guys


----------



## williamhanson4041 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
How are you?


----------



## Rookiegrow420 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey I'm just starting to grow I have a closet setup and the plant is about 5 inches high there's a top to the plant and 2 leafs lower on the stalk should those be trimmed or left alone, also any tips on how to strengthen the stalk seems alittle weak


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello everyone, just a quick question, I've done a few grows and am happy with my results so far. Im doing a 6x8 closet grow with some auto strains using a 2 light system for the first time. I can run MH and HPS from either light and was curious if i should run one Mh on a 250w setting and one Hps on 600w at the same time during the entire grow? Ive normally ran Mh during veg then switch to during hps for flower. Or should i run both lights on HPS for an auto strain the entire grow? Any advice would be appreciated!!!! Cheers!!


----------



## Rookiegrow420 (Mar 28, 2017)

Rookie to growing, and was wondering if my plant looks healthy and also any tips that you can give or info on when to think about production of buds???


----------



## patrick17 (Mar 28, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I am a first time grower on a very low budget. How are these looking so far? Any tips?


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 28, 2017)

patrick17 said:


> I am a first time grower on a very low budget. How are these looking so far? Any tips? View attachment 3914930


Looking alright so far. What light are you growing under.? Still got a fair way to go yet though. Enjoy the journey my friend


----------



## patrick17 (Mar 28, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Looking alright so far. What light are you growing under.? Still got a fair way to go yet though. Enjoy the journey my friend


I'm using a few CFLs with a compiled wattage of about 140


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 28, 2017)

patrick17 said:


> I'm using a few CFLs with a compiled wattage of about 140


In that case. Keep them lights as low as you can. And watch them grow.


----------



## patrick17 (Mar 29, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> In that case. Keep them lights as low as you can. And watch them grow.


Thank you


----------



## Boaty McBoatface (Mar 31, 2017)

Whassup guys? Newbie here.


----------



## Rookiegrow420 (Mar 31, 2017)

those look pretty good but look like they are getting some stem stretch, you can fix his by adding more dirt as the plant will root out to where you fill it up to or move your light source closer to your plant. This fixed my problem


----------



## Lootznbootz (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello everyone! Nice to meet you!

Im Lootz!

Im an army vet who uses cannabis to combat anxiety depression ptsd and insomnia.

Ive been growing for about 3 years.
And tho ive learned alot...
1 thing i truly believe is you can never know enough and you never stop learning.

Ive been on another site that over the past year ive been much more active on and still have an ongoing journal there.

I hope to learn alot here and hopefully pay what ive learned forward.


----------



## TravellingAussie (Apr 1, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi I was wondering if there were any members from Paris available to show me around the city on the 7th june 2017 I am happy to pay for your time. I'm new to travelling and would really appreciate some basic advice. Thankyou Tony


----------



## PatHash (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi everybody,
I am Pat and I am pleased to meet everybody here, 
I am a small cannabis user and grow 2-3 palnts a year.
I also like to grow many kind of plants and cactus such as san pedro, lophophora, ariocarpus...
Hope to help if I can share some knowledge and wish to learn more with you guys.
Thank you!


----------



## Janyfaya (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello everyone and thank you for accept me.
Happy sharing


----------



## Gaz29 (Apr 2, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> Hello everyone, just a quick question, I've done a few grows and am happy with my results so far. Im doing a 6x8 closet grow with some auto strains using a 2 light system for the first time. I can run MH and HPS from either light and was curious if i should run one Mh on a 250w setting and one Hps on 600w at the same time during the entire grow? Ive normally ran Mh during veg then switch to during hps for flower. Or should i run both lights on HPS for an auto strain the entire grow? Any advice would be appreciated!!!! Cheers!!


I'd use both if i were you mh lights usually put out a much better cri rating than hps.. how many plants you flowering.? Good luck happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## Daveindiego (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello all, noob here. 

Appreciate the mass of knowledge to be found here.


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello i'm new here.


----------



## Cannaplant (Apr 3, 2017)

Hey everyone! Just signed up lately to the site. I'm a newbie and trying to skim ideas from the site.


----------



## Cannaplant (Apr 3, 2017)

I maybe a newbie but I come a lot to this site!


----------



## k3nk3n (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello there! New member signing up


----------



## Lootznbootz (Apr 3, 2017)

Noparts said:


> Not to be rude but I do feel that this whole medical cannabis is gotten out of control cannabis has given me anxiety and depression and it is not going to help your Ptsd at all I have had 3 mates suicide over cannabis related depression and paranoia so I do believe it will make you worse you need good friends some to talk to and get active cannabis will make you worse they don't tell you about the mentel issue cannabis withdrawal can cause peace bro



Okay? How do you know that it doesnt help me? 

No offense but if 5 people walk in to a doctor with the same problem odds are the same medication or methods wont be used for each patient.

And since were on the subject a month after i came back from serving in kirkuk iraq for 12 months i decided i couldnt handle it and ran a hose from my exhaust to the cabin of my bmw ( i thought i was such a cool 18 year old then) 
And waited about 2 hours until someone found me falling alseep in the car. 
So thanks for your concern but ive been there and shouldnt be here to tell the story. 

Not to mention you dont know me or anything about me besides one post. So how are you so sure of your diagnosis? 

Ive tried the meds. Oh boy have i tried them. They were quick to pump me full of meds and call me crazy while in the psych ward at the hospital after my attempt. 
Then i had worse symptoms. 

What i suffer from is helped with the aid of cannabis.
And as far as withdrawal from cannabis thats the point of growing my own shit bro! I dont worry too much about running out anymore. So theres that...

You have a good one and thanks for the warm welcome.

Loving the site already lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2017)

Noparts said:


> Not to be rude but I do feel that this whole medical cannabis is gotten out of control cannabis has given me anxiety and depression and it is not going to help your Ptsd at all I have had 3 mates suicide over cannabis related depression and paranoia so I do believe it will make you worse you need good friends some to talk to and get active cannabis will make you worse they don't tell you about the mentel issue cannabis withdrawal can cause peace bro


Your post _is_ rude and way off base. Your anecdotal evidence has no place here or anywhere in the mental health field.
Who the fuck are you to trivialize another persons feelings or negate what they've expressed clearly works for them.
GTFO with that shit.
BTW, if you want folks here to believe you've that shit about being a "pro grower with 40+ yrs experience" you might want to be sure not to reveal you're only 32!

Fuck, this site's being trolled hard today!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2017)

Lootznbootz said:


> Okay? How do you know that it doesnt help me?
> 
> No offense but if 5 people walk in to a doctor with the same problem odds are the same medication or methods wont be used for each patient.
> 
> ...


Welcome. I'm sorry you were met with such negativity but dont sweat it. You know what works for you and that's all that matters. You'll find many like minded folk here from all walks of life...including Vets that have found the same relief through cannabis/growing as you. This site has a lot of very knowledgeable folks and more importantly...lots of humor.


----------



## Lootznbootz (Apr 3, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Welcome. I'm sorry you were met with such negativity but dont sweat it. You know what works for you and that's all that matters. You'll find many like minded folk here from all walks of life...including Vets that have found the same relief through cannabis/growing as you. This site has a lot of very knowledgeable folks and more importantly...lots of humor.


Thank you very much i really appreciate that. 
It is very appreciated!


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello, I am a first time grower! I had seven sprouts planted when my wife's cat got into my green house. She ate one sprout and partially chewed the leaves off another sprout and uprooted it. I planted it back in the soil but is there really any chance to save it?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2017)

Noparts said:


> And yes there is evidence that cannabis is linked to bi polar and all sort if mental issue do your research go visit your local mental hospital go visit James the kid that had no prior mental issue smoked hydro stabbed the shit out of his mum and dad


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2017)

Noparts said:


> Well that's a childish response you don't no me at all my partner works at John Hopkins hospital in Maryland you go for a visit and tell me cannabis don't cause metal issue like saying it don't cause cancer what a childish tossbag u are lol repost to me when u have a IQ


I actually hold several medial degrees. BTW I think you mean Johns Hopkins.


And no, I wont enter into a debate with you regarding your misguided misinformed opinion because you obviously lack the acuity required to advance such a dialogue. But I'm sure there are plenty of nutty anti-cannabis sites that would welcome that steaming pile of horseshit you're shoveling with open arms.


Oh and thanks for the new sig


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (Apr 4, 2017)

I live in the mountains in a pretty secluded place. I have a compost barrel full of black soldier fly larvae that I use to feed my Lizard. can I use it as fertilizer? The worms process all the food and break it down and I feel it's gotta be a decent soil.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2017)

BlueRidgeGrower said:


> I live in the mountains in a pretty secluded place. I have a compost barrel full of black soldier fly larvae that I use to feed my Lizard. can I use it as fertilizer? The worms process all the food and break it down and I feel it's gotta be a decent soil.


If you ask this in the Organic section you'll get some solid advice. Those cats know their shit...literally.


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks man! Can you answer my first question perhaps?


----------



## Waffles101 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey all, I'm having an issues posting a question to the Marijuana Plant Problems forum, what are the posting requirements? When it says two posts does that just mean two posts on other threads in the forum or two threads created by you in other forums?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2017)

BlueRidgeGrower said:


> Thanks man! Can you answer my first question perhaps?


about the cat? depends on how bad she chewed it up, i'd give it a shot, repot it and see what happens, i've stepped on a seedling and broke the main stem, splinted it with a straw and it got over it in a week or so, turned out to be a great plant


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (Apr 5, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> about the cat? depends on how bad she chewed it up, i'd give it a shot, repot it and see what happens, i've stepped on a seedling and broke the main stem, splinted it with a straw and it got over it in a week or so, turned out to be a great plant


Here's what it looked like yesterday. I haven't been home yet to see it today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2017)

maybe, give it a day or two, i'll try to save a twig with one leaf


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (Apr 5, 2017)

Update: The stem broke off. So no leaves. But the stem look good underneath where it broke. So will it make new leaves?


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (Apr 5, 2017)

Also I have 2 more seeds that germinated the same time as that one. But they haven't pushed up out the soil? They have their tap roots out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2017)

no, it won't recover, then. gotta have at least one leaf to photosynthesize.
i've noticed that a lot of seeds i've gotten from breeders tend to have very tough seed coats (the skin under the shell or endocarp)
i think this is because they dry them out and refrigerate them, which is necessary for their process, but in nature that seed would lay on the ground alternately getting wet and dry, with temperature fluctuations. i think that helps to break the shells and the seed coats down a little. i've had to pry off shell halves from several seeds, and on a few, peel the seed coat off so the cotyledons can open up.
many people will tell you leave it alone, if its strong it'll survive. i'll tell you, check it out, if you decide to do anything, be very careful, its easy to damage them with just a little too much pressure


----------



## jolly "green" giant (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello RIU community! I'm a long time stalker with this being my first post.. I've always been the quite one in the back of the room taking notes and not asking questions.... I need to change that.  I'm just a jolly giant that loves his green medicine over the bottle death they want me to take. I'm returning to the "back to nature" way of growing by starting a "No Till" indoor garden.. I'm sick of the prices on all the bottle crap I so called need.. and not being 100% sure what's in them. From what I can remember the best stuff I ever did in the pass was from throwing some clones in a bucket of compost with seaweed from my local lake and just adding water... Hence why I'm figuring out No Till... So hello again and I will to continue reading the wealth of knowledge that comes from all the guru's I have been stalking and maybe ask a question if I get stuck from my notes  Have a great day peoples


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 6, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> I'd use both if i were you mh lights usually put out a much better cri rating than hps.. how many plants you flowering.? Good luck happy growing
> Gaz


Thanks gaz- this run is 5 of Tha-Shiznit auto strain. They are 9 days from germ I'm running 600mh and 600hps side by side @ 20 to 4hrs at 36inches.. In a 6×6 closet. Will run 1000hps when I see flowers forming.


Gaz29 said:


> I'd use both if i were you mh lights usually put out a much better cri rating than hps.. how many plants you flowering.? Good luck happy growing
> Gaz


----------



## Gaz29 (Apr 6, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> View attachment 3920072 View attachment 3920073 View attachment 3920072 View attachment 3920073
> Thanks gaz- this run is 5 of Tha-Shiznit auto strain. They are 9 days from germ I'm running 600mh and 600hps side by side @ 20 to 4hrs at 36inches.. In a 6×6 closet. Will run 1000hps when I see flowers forming.


@fewtimesgrown are you changing your 2 x 600's for a 1kw for flowering.? Probably best to run the mh with the thouie (if heat is not a problem)or stick with the two 600's.. who's the breeder of That auto strain your running.? I'm running 2 sour livers auto's (mephisto) from the vaults comparative grow.. though I usually have photo's running all the time..
Anyway those 'shiznits' are looking good for 9days.. have you grown them before.?
Good luck and happy growing
Gaz


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 6, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> @fewtimesgrown are you changing your 2 x 600's for a 1kw for flowering.? Probably best to run the mh with the thouie (if heat is not a problem)or stick with the two 600's.. who's the breeder of That auto strain your running.? I'm running 2 sour livers auto's (mephisto) from the vaults comparative grow.. though I usually have photo's running all the time..
> Anyway those 'shiznits' are looking good for 9days.. have you grown them before.?
> Good luck and happy growing
> Gaz


First time with this strain, (shortstuff boutique line) breeder. Got the heat around 78°f but if it goes to 82° or so this strain supposedly likes warm and wet! Have had success with Bulk Smash Auto. Got 14oz dry off 1plant in 92 days from seed. Insanity.


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 6, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> First time with this strain, (shortstuff boutique line) breeder. Got the heat around 78°f but if it goes to 82° or so this strain supposedly likes warm and wet! Have had success with Bulk Smash Auto. Got 14oz dry off 1plant in 92 days from seed. Insanity.


And don't have a 1000w bulb will run 2 600hps for flower and just set ballast to get required lumens.


----------



## Gaz29 (Apr 6, 2017)

Have had success with Bulk Smash Auto. Got 14oz dry off 1plant in 92 days from seed. Insanity.[/QUOTE]



Is that Kripplings' incredible bulk auto ? -how was the smoke and would you run it again.?
Btw you should post more then you'll be allowed to 'like' and pm people etc..
Happy growing
Gaz


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 6, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> Have had success with Bulk Smash Auto. Got 14oz dry off 1plant in 92 days from seed. Insanity.




Is that Kripplings' incredible bulk auto ? -how was the smoke and would you run it again.?
Btw you should post more then you'll be allowed to 'like' and pm people etc..
Happy growing
Gaz[/QUOTE]
Will do! Yeah it was Dr. K's. Probably won't run again it was a really strange grow. Grew 5, together in the same environment. 2 plants grew to about 6ft each which was odd and produced 26oz combined. The other 3 grew to 3ft. And only gave 2-3oz a piece. Its was extremely odd and a pain in the ass. The smoke was decent body but it wasnt worth the hassle. Gonna run "Amherst Humboldt sour diesel" next.


----------



## DiogenesTheWiser (Apr 7, 2017)

Greetings rollitup forum members. My name is Greg and my avatar photo depicts my dog eating a pig.

I'm into weed and politics. I'll probably be posting most in the politics forum given that I used to live in D.C. and now I'm in the Deep South where few if anyone wants to talk about politics. I'm opposed to the el presidente, DJ Trump. He's a clown, and yes, I can tolerate conflicting opinions. I understand that most people don't recognize him as the white Kanye.

Anyway, too many folks at another forum couldn't handle me criticizing their god, DJ Trump, so I left that site and came over here.


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 7, 2017)

DiogenesTheWiser said:


> Greetings rollitup forum members. My name is Greg and my avatar photo depicts my dog eating a pig.
> 
> I'm into weed and politics. I'll probably be posting most in the politics forum given that I used to live in D.C. and now I'm in the Deep South where few if anyone wants to talk about politics. I'm opposed to the el presidente, DJ Trump. He's a clown, and yes, I can tolerate conflicting opinions. I understand that most people don't recognize him as the white Kanye.
> 
> Anyway, too many folks at another forum couldn't handle me criticizing their god, DJ Trump, so I left that site and came over here.


What do you consider the "deep South"?


----------



## DiogenesTheWiser (Apr 7, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> What do you consider the "deep South"?


Arkansas, Louisiana, East Texas, Mississippi, Alabama -- the "bubba" states.


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 7, 2017)

DiogenesTheWiser said:


> Arkansas, Louisiana, East Texas, Mississippi, Alabama -- the "bubba" states.


You're screwed lol


----------



## DiogenesTheWiser (Apr 7, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> You're screwed lol


Ha ha. So you know the Deep South well, then huh?


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 7, 2017)

DiogenesTheWiser said:


> Ha ha. So you know the Deep South well, then huh?


Lived all over the world, but yeah. South Carolina.


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 7, 2017)

DiogenesTheWiser said:


> Ha ha. So you know the Deep South well, then huh?


Also lived 1mile from Mara-logo a long time ago....Palm Beachers aren't happy.


----------



## DiogenesTheWiser (Apr 7, 2017)

Let me tell you, North Louisiana sucks balls, totally. Everyone here is really sluggish. People here are not very smart at all. I call the population here "sludge." Not really human, but human like, and they're like a slow-moving mass. Shit closes here on Wednesday afternoons at 12-noon, and nothing's open on Saturdays and Sundays. Everyone goes to church, all the time, or youth athletic events. Everyone's got a gun, too. Slung over their shoulders while shopping at the grocery. Weird. Sad.


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 7, 2017)

DiogenesTheWiser said:


> Let me tell you, North Louisiana sucks balls, totally. Everyone here is really sluggish. People here are not very smart at all. I call the population here "sludge." Not really human, but human like, and they're like a slow-moving mass. Shit closes here on Wednesday afternoons at 12-noon, and nothing's open on Saturdays and Sundays. Everyone goes to church, all the time, or youth athletic events. Everyone's got a gun, too. Slung over their shoulders while shopping at the grocery. Weird. Sad.


Haha haha, yeah that would suck. Upstate SC is much more progressive than where you are, I admit I'm a Trump voter who does own a few guns that never go slung in public. Just habit from my old work. Don't want to get political though. Good luck in Louisiana buddy, stay safe and hope for good growing!


----------



## DiogenesTheWiser (Apr 7, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> Haha haha, yeah that would suck. Upstate SC is much more progressive than where you are, I admit I'm a Trump voter who does own a few guns that never go slung in public. Just habit from my old work. Don't want to get political though. Good luck in Louisiana buddy, stay safe and hope for good growing!


A toker who likes Trump, huh? Well get used to 1987-style prohibition again because Trump's appointment of Sessions as AG sets the legalization movement back 30 years.


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 7, 2017)

DiogenesTheWiser said:


> A toker who likes Trump, huh? Well get used to 1987-style prohibition again because Trump's appointment of Sessions as AG sets the legalization movement back 30 years.


I hear where you're coming from and believe me, I disagree with many his issues and appointees. When it comes to legalization we both live in the "deep south" we're screwed for another 10 years regardless of who's in office. Until Its federally legalized we don't stand a chance. And national federalization is, in my opinion still a decade away unfortunately.


----------



## DiogenesTheWiser (Apr 7, 2017)

I'd say hell freezes over in the Deep South before one ex-Confederate state legalizes. Louisiana and Mississippi have that bullshit medical law--states that cannabis-based meds for certain conditions are acceptable--but also says that it's illegal to sell those meds in those states.

Mississippi's state-level decriminalization is also misleading. The state issues tickets, but local communities throw your ass in jail. Most Mississippi prisoners do time in county lock up for small potatoes weed possession.

In the South, legalization is never-never land. Yep, we're screwed.


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 7, 2017)

DiogenesTheWiser said:


> I'd say hell freezes over in the Deep South before one ex-Confederate state legalizes. Louisiana and Mississippi have that bullshit medical law--states that cannabis-based meds for certain conditions are acceptable--but also says that it's illegal to sell those meds in those states.
> 
> Mississippi's state-level decriminalization is also misleading. The state issues tickets, but local communities throw your ass in jail. Most Mississippi prisoners do time in county lock up for small potatoes weed possession.
> 
> In the South, legalization is never-never land. Yep, we're screwed.


Yep, it's pathetic!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2017)

its kind of humorous to me, how we're all against racism and sexism, but its ok to say people from the south are ignorant rednecks. there are ignorant rednecks living in the south....and the north, and the east and west, and they'll probably be on the first few shuttles to the lunar colony....so according to the magic map, liberals live in the north east, gays all live in san francisco, mafiosos all live in new jersey.....and apparently there are no colleges, or universities, south of the mason dixon line, except the ones with football teams....


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 7, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> its kind of humorous to me, how we're all against racism and sexism, but its ok to say people from the south are ignorant rednecks. there are ignorant rednecks living in the south....and the north, and the east and west, and they'll probably be on the first few shuttles to the lunar colony....so according to the magic map, liberals live in the north east, gays all live in san francisco, mafiosos all live in new jersey.....and apparently there are no colleges, or universities, south of the mason dixon line, except the ones with football teams....


Clemson grad here!!


----------



## vaughnclark562 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hiiii..... how are you all?


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 8, 2017)

vaughnclark562 said:


> Hiiii..... how are you all?


Doing good buddy, and yourself?


----------



## Silvia002 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello everyone im new to this site and i just started my first grow three days ago. Ive been a long time reader and here goes with my first post and grow. Ive learned alot so far from this site and hopefully I can help someone els along the way. I have a BCNL Bloom Box im getting started with.


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 9, 2017)

Silvia002 said:


> Hello everyone im new to this site and i just started my first grow three days ago. Ive been a long time reader and here goes with my first post and grow. Ive learned alot so far from this site and hopefully I can help someone els along the way. I have a BCNL Bloom Box im getting started with.


Good luck with your first grow buddy!


----------



## RIC671 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello from Guam USA guys. My names ric. Recently started my first grow. Started from seed don't know strain of seeds just threw em down few months ago been doing research like I should since I'm novice at growing for now. I do have some questions but I think it be best if I show pics but the site Says they're working on fixing that exact issue. Been in flowering for a bit and I'm not sure exactly what's going on with the flowers. Need advice but I know it's best if I just show pics. Has nothing to do with pests, mold,its the bud growth not sure it's normal or what. I have been growing in a decent size pot for personal use outdoors. I have her in organic soil been using organics etc.. I'm on a budget.. it gets up to 90 plus degrees. Fuck I just need to post pics lol. I did the whole LST early on, idk if it's called supper cropping but I did that as well where you bend the stem and let it stand back up but giving time in between for the girl to recover, as well as having LST. During veg. And right before flowering I just let her grow didn't top her just combo of the two. I feed her every 2 weeks since she eats a Little bit. Flushed her with some water before flower I read it somewhere. Etc I'm just rambling trying to explain probably sound like a fool. But we start at the ground up. Hopefully I can upload picks of the bud sites she's been flowering for 4-5 wks. I probably fucked up somewhere, and growing isn't legal yet Guams actually try to legalize for rec and fix they're shitty medicinal laws hopefully the green rush happens soon as I use the beautiful girls for my chronic pain from my scoliosis which eventually led me here sorry for the bs on my post just looking for help is all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2017)

give em a day or two to fix the pic thing, its practically impossible to diagnose a problem from a description. try again in the plant problem forum. people there will be glad to help if you give them a couple of decent pics under normal lights


----------



## LSD-25 (Apr 9, 2017)

DiogenesTheWiser said:


> A toker who likes Trump, huh? Well get used to 1987-style prohibition again because Trump's appointment of Sessions as AG sets the legalization movement back 30 years.


just to let you know... Obama raided 270 legal medical marijuana dispensarys in his first 4 years in office.. so.......


----------



## Annabanana (Apr 10, 2017)

Does anyone know if the LED lights made by Growlush or ones made in China that cost about $200 are any good? I've bought two 600W and one 300W and want to know what to hang in my 1.2 x 1.2 x 2 meter tent. And can you do a lumen test using an App?


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 10, 2017)

Annabanana said:


> Does anyone know if the LED lights made by Growlush or ones made in China that cost about $200 are any good? I've bought two 600W and one 300W and want to know what to hang in my 1.2 x 1.2 x 2 meter tent. And can you do a lumen test using an App?


Should be fine in the tent with that set up. No app to test lumens. You can go on EBay and get a digital lux meter for like $15...good luck with your grow!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2017)

lux meters don't work on leds...i'm not sure if they'll work on pure white leds or not, but i know they won't register colored leds worth a damn. you need a good ppfd meter, and they start off around 125 bucks...and i'm not sure i'd trust a 125 dollar one


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 10, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lux meters don't work on leds...i'm not sure if they'll work on pure white leds or not, but i know they won't register colored leds worth a damn. you need a good ppfd meter, and they start off around 125 bucks...and i'm not sure i'd trust a 125 dollar one


Sounds like it's a budget grow, and extech instruments makes a digital for led for like $30


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2017)

really? i was just all over amazon the other day and couldn't find a ppfd meter for less than a buck and a quarter, and they looked shady, the cheapest one that didn't look like crap was 149.00


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 10, 2017)

http://m.sears.com/light-meter/p-03482017000P?sid=IDx01192011x000001&gclid=CjwKEAjw2qzHBRChloWxgoXDpyASJAB01Io0XJQH3kX8yYFh-n0CHqZwZ5MzmGu_oxkVr2QSyYJkcxoCroPw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Bobbyrootz (Apr 11, 2017)

Good day and eve to all,
new to site and getting ready to get a bit more focused on growing. Not new to the world of plants
I love collecting different types of seeds and growing many different things.
I plan to start growing outdoors soon down here in the Sunshine state.


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 13, 2017)

DiogenesTheWiser said:


> Let me tell you, North Louisiana sucks balls, totally. Everyone here is really sluggish. People here are not very smart at all. I call the population here "sludge." Not really human, but human like, and they're like a slow-moving mass. Shit closes here on Wednesday afternoons at 12-noon, and nothing's open on Saturdays and Sundays. Everyone goes to church, all the time, or youth athletic events. Everyone's got a gun, too. Slung over their shoulders while shopping at the grocery. Weird. Sad.


Im Dirty Harry and there is a magical wizard in the sky. Get the fuck outta there bro.


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 13, 2017)

Just wondering if my girl is done she's only 6-7 weeks in flowering but to me looks done


----------



## fewtimesgrown (Apr 13, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> Just wondering if my girl is done she's only 6-7 weeks in flowering but to me looks done


I'd wait a little bit longer, in my opinion when you see a bit of yellow on the tips is cut down time! Beauties by the way!


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 13, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> I'd wait a little bit longer, in my opinion when you see a bit of yellow on the tips is cut down time! Beauties by the way!


Thanks I appreciate the input. I'm definitely not being impatient like most would think. Its my first grow using HO T5's and the growth is faster and much bigger at this point than when I harvested a plant at 9 weeks under LED. Wish I knew what strain I'm growing look at these girls. Seeds came from the same buds as the frosty pics above. How???


----------



## Annabanana (Apr 13, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> Should be fine in the tent with that set up. No app to test lumens. You can go on EBay and get a digital lux meter for like $15...good luck with your grow!


Thanx for your help. It's all a bit confusing for an old outdoor grower.


----------



## Annabanana (Apr 13, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> Sounds like it's a budget grow, and extech instruments makes a digital for led for like $30


Thanks for your help. I'll check them out.


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi! I am not too computer savvy, per se. I am new to the forum. I do not grow but have always had a passion for marijuana. 

I suppose I am a very light user with very low tolerance. One maybe two hit if I am good on a weekend. Thank you for having me!


----------



## monkmanki (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi,
I just want to say hello to the crowd. I'm growing at the moment in a small box with Led. I'm quite happy with my set up. As I want to upgrade my System to a bigger box, I´m here to inform me about the opportunities.

Cheers MManki


----------



## Yts farmer (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello riu members, im new round these parts but not new to growing.

Peace.


----------



## Buckshot69 (Apr 17, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I'm new to this site. Hoping to get some much needed help. Tired of getting ripped off.


----------



## Buckshot69 (Apr 17, 2017)

I live in Florida. Looking for some great outside beans and a place to get them without being ripped off again.


----------



## Big Country1973 (Apr 18, 2017)

hello all.im big country.my first time here or any other forum for that matter.just wanted to drop by and say high.


----------



## Bnc1127 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey guys, the name is Will. This is my first marijuana forum, and first time growing for myself. I have made a few posts already but figured I would properly introduce myself. So far the forum has been VERY helpful.


----------



## Buckshot69 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bnc1127 said:


> Hey guys, the name is Will. This is my first marijuana forum, and first time growing for myself. I have made a few posts already but figured I would properly introduce myself. So far the forum has been VERY helpful. View attachment 3926980


Welcome Will, I'm a newbie too. Any advice where to get some good beans?


----------



## Bnc1127 (Apr 18, 2017)

Buckshot69 said:


> Welcome Will, I'm a newbie too. Any advice where to get some good beans?



I haven't grown from seed yet other than what I got from a buddy to start with. It's a lot easier to grow from a clone, so that's what I opted for this time around. From what I hear tho STAY AWAY from Amsterdam seeds. They are ripping people off. If you look around the forum you will find a thread about seeds and where to get them pretty easily. Wish I could help more man.


----------



## Buckshot69 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bnc1127 said:


> I haven't grown from seed yet other than what I got from a buddy to start with. It's a lot easier to grow from a clone, so that's what I opted for this time around. From what I hear tho STAY AWAY from Amsterdam seeds. They are ripping people off. If you look around the forum you will find a thread about seeds and where to get them pretty easily. Wish I could help more man.


Ok thanks


----------



## Baron164 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello, new member here, potential first time grower. Doing some research and creating a plan.


----------



## Buckshot69 (Apr 19, 2017)

Baron164 said:


> Hello, new member here, potential first time grower. Doing some research and creating a plan.


Same here.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 20, 2017)

Lootznbootz said:


> Okay? How do you know that it doesnt help me?
> 
> No offense but if 5 people walk in to a doctor with the same problem odds are the same medication or methods wont be used for each patient.
> 
> ...


Why on God's green earth is this tool frequenting a cannabis growing forum to tell people it's bad. Glad the mj is helping your ptsd. This sausages depression and his friends suicides must be because words hurt. Well not as much as being shot. Seeing a mate shot or blown up with an individual. Massive respect to you mate. Welcome to rollitup anyway.


----------



## CultivatedOx (Apr 21, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello everyone My name is Hector, Im new to the forum, long time grower and follower of this forum, just never made the time to join, knowing I wouldnt be able to be active. Times are different now and I said why not? I have experience in soil, indoors, sealed rooms. I hope to keep learning from this amazing community and will definitely become more active. Thank you all for contributing to such a huge knowledgebase and wealth of information made available to us. Its awesome to know help is but a post away!!! THANKS and I look forward to posting soon!


----------



## Bnc1127 (Apr 21, 2017)

CultivatedOx said:


> Hello everyone My name is Hector, Im new to the forum, long time grower and follower of this forum, just never made the time to join, knowing I wouldnt be able to be active. Times are different now and I said why not? I have experience in soil, indoors, sealed rooms. I hope to keep learning from this amazing community and will definitely become more active. Thank you all for contributing to such a huge knowledgebase and wealth of information made available to us. Its awesome to know help is but a post away!!! THANKS and I look forward to posting soon!



Welcome...


----------



## Seserth (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello all i have been a member for a few months now and i must say i am impressed with a lot of the stuff i have seen on here. My name is Jesus and im from the pacific northwest but you can all call me Seserth thats my grower name lol. I have some decent experience growing cannabis so i think im doing alright but im not that good. I recently started my 4x4 indoor grow tent so ill be sharing some progress photos later on down the road. Im always willing to learn from you all. Anyways i dont want to type too much just wanted to introduce myself to you all since i haven't had the time to do it. Happy growing everyone.


----------



## Urbanorganic (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm a long time lurker that's finally took the plunge and signed up go easy on me.

Im after giving no till a go and this is the main reason I've joined, I have a few questions to ask and hopefully will have a full organic garden of fruits.


----------



## Jmy137900 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm fairly new. My first four grows were ruined by inexperience, landlords, thieves, and bad weather. I'm hoping the fifth time will work out.


----------



## Jimmy Gold (Apr 26, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thank you


----------



## rodawg (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello all... also a long time lurker, registered many years ago to look at journals, pics, etc.
I only have a few small outdoor grows under the belt, planning to do some more once I get some seeds delivered.
I'm currently interested in various land race strains, all of the hybrids are great but it would be nice to try stuff that is true to the roots of cannabis.

Anyway Welcome to all the other new peeps as well.

peace - Ro


----------



## Seserth (Apr 27, 2017)

rodawg said:


> Hello all... also a long time lurker, registered many years ago to look at journals, pics, etc.
> I only have a few small outdoor grows under the belt, planning to do some more once I get some seeds delivered.
> I'm currently interested in various land race strains, all of the hybrids are great but it would be nice to try stuff that is true to the roots of cannabis.
> 
> ...


Welcome.


----------



## rodawg (Apr 27, 2017)

Seserth said:


> Welcome.


Cheers Seserth...
What strains are you growing?


----------



## Seserth (Apr 27, 2017)

rodawg said:


> Cheers Seserth...
> What strains are you growing?


Just a peanut butter breath strain by thug pug. I got pics in my grow journal. Heres last years outdoor of grape kush that i grew. Im doing another outdoor grow as well.


----------



## rodawg (Apr 27, 2017)

Seserth said:


> Just a peanut butter breath strain by thug pug. I got pics in my grow journal. Heres last years outdoor of grape kush that i grew. Im doing another outdoor grow as well.


Right on, haven't heard of that peanut butter strain before sounds yummy. 
When I'm able to access your journal I'll follow it for sure.

peace - Ro


----------



## rodawg (Apr 28, 2017)

Buckshot69 said:


> I live in Florida. Looking for some great outside beans and a place to get them without being ripped off again.


Check out the Seed bank and Strain reviews sub forum, plenty of info to be had.
To make it a little easier look for mold resistant strains since you're in a very humid climate and have a higher chance of bud rot.
Be sure to use the search feature while you're in that forum.

I was also looking for a reputable seed bank and recently ordered from Seedsman, my order shipped yesterday even though I placed the order on 4/20, they must have been slammed with orders.
Anyway, they have a lot of respect here at RIU and seem to have quality seeds from various threads I've come across.
Prices are also reasonable and you get decent freebies with every purchase.
You can also search for US based seed banks, Rocky Mountain, Bud Aroma, Oregon MJ Seed Co., the draw back is they don't have as wide of a selection and prices can be a bit higher.

Hopefully that can get you started.

peace - Ro


----------



## Seserth (Apr 28, 2017)

rodawg said:


> Right on, haven't heard of that peanut butter strain before sounds yummy.
> When I'm able to access your journal I'll follow it for sure.
> 
> peace - Ro


For sure.


----------



## Martin Orcutt (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi I'm on my first grow ever growing cannabis has been a goal of mine for a while and after 5 yrs im doing my first grow with bag seeds so im seeing a preflower on us plant an hoping its a female any one there that can tell yet kinda looked like the female preflowers i saw online


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 29, 2017)

Martin Orcutt said:


> Hi I'm on my first grow ever growing cannabis has been a goal of mine for a while and after 5 yrs im doing my first grow with bag seeds so im seeing a preflower on us plant an hoping its a female any one there that can tell yet kinda looked like the female preflowers i saw online


Can't really tell yet. If a white pistil comes out of that ball it's female. Give it a few more days. Is that white mold powder on the leaves?


----------



## ladywolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi friends, I'm new here! Just finishing up my first indoor grow with the second already started. What a learning experience this is! Anyways, hope to meet some people who I can learn from, I've been silently reading the site for a good 5 months now, it's about time I signed up and started participating.


----------



## Nuke_Buzz (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi fellow grower & cultivators! In the middle of my first indoor grow and outdoor grow. Next step cloning & flowering! What a fun, therapeutic hobby. Grow on.


----------



## rodawg (Apr 30, 2017)

ladywolf said:


> Hi friends, I'm new here! Just finishing up my first indoor grow with the second already started. What a learning experience this is! Anyways, hope to meet some people who I can learn from, I've been silently reading the site for a good 5 months now, it's about time I signed up and started participating.


Sweet...always nice to have more female presence... have you already harvested, if not what color are your trichomes?
Do you have a setup for drying your ladies? Tip: use a few mesh laundry hampers and hang them horizontally from the corners, these are similar to the expensive ones sold for drying herbs. I made one for myself and it worked out great, picked it up from Target.
Oh and what strain is its?




Nuke_Buzz said:


> Hi fellow grower & cultivators! In the middle of my first indoor grow and outdoor grow. Next step cloning & flowering! What a fun, therapeutic hobby. Grow on.


Indeed it is, growing various plants still amazes me each and every time.

Not sure if you have any pest management, but there was a great podcast that had tons of info on preventing mites, etc.
https://player.fm/series/the-adam-dunn-show-1250329/160127-build-a-soil-arbico-organics-clackamas-coot
Hosts are so so, but the guests are top in their field. Gets interesting at the 36 min mark.

peace - Ro


----------



## ladywolf (Apr 30, 2017)

rodawg said:


> Sweet...always nice to have more female presence... have you already harvested, if not what color are your trichomes?
> Do you have a setup for drying your ladies? Tip: use a few mesh laundry hampers and hang them horizontally from the corners, these are similar to the expensive ones sold for drying herbs. I made one for myself and it worked out great, picked it up from Target.
> Oh and what strain is its?
> 
> ...


----------



## rodawg (Apr 30, 2017)

nice Blue Dream is one of my faves and yours are looking great.
As for when to harvest its a little hard to tell from the pics since they weren't too sharp, probably not enough light if you were using your cell camera. Judging by the color of the pistils and I'd say you are nearly there.
Do you have a magnifying glass or microscope? If not I would try to take some additional close up bud pictures at the max megapixel setting of the camera during your light cycle.
Be sure to take a few random locations since buds can mature at different times, then look at the pictures on the computer so you can zoom in and see what color the trichomes are.

Another option to drying would be to hang them in your grow room if you have enough air circulation and don't plan on turning the room over for another grow, best part is its already dark and maintains a certain temperature which should be between 65-75 F, humidity is crucial as well, 45-55% https://www.rollitup.org/t/best-temp-n-humidity-for-drying-curing.332993/.
If your using a circulation fan, then they are ok but never direct the air at the drying buds, instead point it in the opposite direction to create an indirect breeze.

peace - Ro


----------



## rodawg (Apr 30, 2017)

Here are some pics from my drying rack to give you an idea, I used some nylon line with a good strength and plant ties in between the racks, alternatively you can have two separate ones instead of having them stacked. I did it this way since I didn't have space to hang it anywhere but outside inside of a large cardboard box using a rod to hang from.

peace - Ro


----------



## Tuanis (May 1, 2017)

Hello everyone I hail from Costa Rica, and have been a member for quite a while after a hiatus of over ten years 'm gonna start again, who wants to wish me luck?

Costa Rica Pura Vida!


----------



## Michael West (May 1, 2017)

What's going on guys? New to RIU as well as the West Coast. Just got set up to get some indoor going. I'll try not to bombard the OG's of the site with a bunch of questions  . If I did this signature thingy right, you should be able to see the strains I got going.


----------



## SuperStrainIndoor (May 1, 2017)

Hey everyone! New here, thought I'd share with you my plans for this upcoming journey of mine. 

I decided on growing hydroponically (with bubbleponics and top feed) in a 3x3' vivosun tent using scrog. Under a 600w LED Viparspectra, I will custom make the hydroponics system from scratch. I still have a lot to research, and my top questions yet to be answered are:

-How many plants is ideal for a beginner to grow hydroponically in a 3x3' space? From what I've researched, it seems that just one is best and to just scrog it.

-What is the ideal depth for the container so that the roots can grow the strongest? Do I need a deep 2' container? Or can I just use anything shallow under a 1' deep?

Thanks for everything guys, you seriously rock.


----------



## Jlynn83 (May 2, 2017)

Hey y'all! Just thought I'd say hi! I'm new to the forums and I'm about to start my first grow journal! Currently I'm growing Tutankhamon, Ayuahuasca Purple, and Sugar Black Rose!  This is my first grow, in shoot..15 years..LOL I had a rough start but I think they are doing alright now! I look forward to the advice and comments I get! 

I started my journal! Hope you guys check it out!


----------



## Martin Orcutt (May 2, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> Can't really tell yet. If a white pistil comes out of that ball it's female. Give it a few more days. Is that white mold powder on the leaves?


I don't think it's mold its already producing resin


----------



## Scrimilla420 (May 4, 2017)

Can someone help me out with some basic nutrients guide for an beginner grower? i have some lemon garlic o.g i just want too know any basic nutrients out there that can help me make this plant stand out for example miracle grow soluble fertilizer any more source of nutrients i can get? help anyone i live in an 3 rd world country so i am limited to some resources i just want cheap nutrients that i can find at stores


----------



## Nsky (May 4, 2017)

Hey! I've spent, uh, three days reading rollitup almost non-stop. I'm waiting for five ppp seeds in the mail. I ordered them after nonchalantly dropping a random pot seed on my house plant and it sprouted. Now I've transplanted it and am enjoying every little aspect of this early journey. I'm a transplant myself having moved from one coast to mid country. OMG I HAVE NO CONNECTIONS. I can't take it anymore! I'm going to grow and love every minute of it! Thank you all for the knowledge and help. Love this website.


----------



## fewtimesgrown (May 5, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> View attachment 3920072 View attachment 3920073 View attachment 3920072 View attachment 3920073
> Thanks gaz- this run is 5 of Tha-Shiznit auto strain. They are 9 days from germ I'm running 600mh and 600hps side by side @ 20 to 4hrs at 36inches.. In a 6×6 closet. Will run 1000hps when I see flowers forming.[/QUOTE
> 
> Gaz29 here are those Shiznit plants at 43 days


----------



## Susan Harris (May 6, 2017)

Hey, I am new to this forum. Feeling excited to be here!


----------



## fewtimesgrown (May 6, 2017)

Susan Harris said:


> Hey, I am new to this forum. Feeling excited to be here!


Welcome!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2017)

welcome to RIU, everyone. Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the intro thread.


----------



## Foxygreen67 (May 7, 2017)

Hello all another first time grower ....starting with 7 White Widow ladies 4 of them 25days veg and 3 more younger at 12days ...i have been lurking and learning so much and so much i need to learn, I owe a lot success to places like this. I hope to do a journal as soon as i can. things are going well with grow so far. trying not to make too many newbie mistakes and kill these pretty girls. I am feeling especially proud of myself today after putting together my first cob array. 
I hope to be suucessfull at growing my medicine and learning how to utilize all that that this weed can give.


----------



## Hazeo (May 9, 2017)

Hey folks,
new as well. had been to another forum for years.
seeing forward for a great time on this place


----------



## Phenominawesome (May 10, 2017)

Hi all, I'm Phenomenawesome and I'm new here.

Some history about me and excuse the length but I think it may be helpful to anyone that has gone down this road. Long story long here it is. I'm creeping on 40, smoked all through high school, get into harder stuff in my 20s but smoked occasionally. I quit due to an acute onset of repeated paranoia, likely due to the 'hard stuff' that I would then be highly addicted to. I got 'sober' in 2008, went to college became a software professional, but deal with chronic pain and anxiety so went to methadone rather than something abuse heavy like Oxycodone which I had abused already. My wife smoked bud our whole marriage (8 years) but I was always afraid that I would get the "haven't smoked in a long time paranoia". 

So finally fed up with Methadone side effects and Xanax for anxiety, Protonix for stomach acid and Gabapentin/Baclofen for muscle and back pain as well. 
All of the medications wrecked my testosterone and we haven't been able to conceive children. Not to mention all of the damage to my kidneys etc.
It's just been horrible with big pharma running my life.

So what happened? I tried a hit of bud about 6 months ago because I couldn't sleep and needed to. I was amazed that instantly after hitting the pipe and before the effects even take place the pain is knocked out almost immediately!! Now with the ability to smoke some sativa heavy hybrid if in a good safe place or some GDP for anxiety and I'm ditching the other medications. I'm weening off of them now and starting to grow my own medicine. Bring it back to nature and have some beautiful kids of our own. All while connecting with nature, new hobby and saving about $1000 a month between myself and my wife. Win, win, win win IMO

I'm excited to meet you all and let's do this!!


----------



## Nutesman (May 10, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


How do I like people's posts? I don't see a button anywhere


----------



## fewtimesgrown (May 10, 2017)

Nutesman said:


> How do I like people's posts? I don't see a button anywhere


Should be right next to the reply link.


----------



## Nutesman (May 10, 2017)

fewtimesgrown said:


> Should be right next to the reply link.


It's not? I wonder if you only gain access to liking once you have been on here for awhile. Just started this yesterday...


----------



## fewtimesgrown (May 10, 2017)

Nutesman said:


> It's not? I wonder if you only gain access to liking once you have been on here for awhile. Just started this yesterday...


Not sure buddy. Just keep posting and I'm sure it'll eventually pop-up.


----------



## ALong14U (May 10, 2017)

Nutesman said:


> It's not? I wonder if you only gain access to liking once you have been on here for awhile. Just started this yesterday...


Yup!


----------



## ALong14U (May 10, 2017)

Buckshot69 said:


> Ok thanks


Hey there. Just my 2 cents. Of you have NEVER grown before I mean not even tomatoes.....I would suggest starting with bag seeds. If you do things proper the very worst thing that will happen is you will get a Hermie and some seeds. If everything else is right that won't matter it will be killer smoke with some seeds to pick out. I would try that first then next crop after you have things like room temp, humidity, light leaks fixed, nutes figured out, light cycle right, patience. Then you will set yourself up for better success once you actually figure out how to get good seeds.


----------



## n1mbus (May 10, 2017)

Hello! New member here. Nice to meet you all. My name's Andrew, I'am from sunny California and have stumbled upon this site after searching for information.3 months ago, I started smoke and have like my experience. Now I'am on the quest, to experience the full spectrum of peripherals and types of strains this world has to offer. I hope to learn and contribute as much as I can to this community! Thanks for reading!


----------



## MadMel (May 11, 2017)

Newbie here. Trying to figure this out but it seems kinda hard on my phone. Lol. 

Ordered seeds from marijuana seed shop, and seems like a mixed bag when it comes to reviews. Some say good things, Some, bad things. Hopefully I didn't screw up by ordering from them. Can only hope at this point, already pulled the trigger on it. 

Anyway I just thought I would say hey. I ordered white widow and supposed to get 10 free AK47 seeds too. 

I have grown plants before so I am not a total idiot at least. If growing my own pot, is anything like home grown tomatoes, I can't wait until harvest! My tomatoes are better than what the store has to offer.


----------



## TheBudGenius.blogspot.com (May 11, 2017)

Hi everyone, Here at your services.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 11, 2017)

TheBudGenius.blogspot.com said:


> Hi everyone, Here at your services.





MadMel said:


> Newbie here. Trying to figure this out but it seems kinda hard on my phone. Lol.
> 
> Ordered seeds from marijuana seed shop, and seems like a mixed bag when it comes to reviews. Some say good things, Some, bad things. Hopefully I didn't screw up by ordering from them. Can only hope at this point, already pulled the trigger on it.
> 
> ...


'Sawwwwp?


----------



## MadMel (May 11, 2017)

N


Olive Drab Green said:


> 'Sawwwwp?


Not much. Seems like you are a vet on this forum, maybe you can tell me how I can add pics to my posts?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 11, 2017)

MadMel said:


> N
> 
> Not much. Seems like you are a vet on this forum, maybe you can tell me how I can add pics to my posts?


I believe you have to interact and up your membership/participation level to Active Member or Member first. I think it's after 3 days and you need a certain number of likes. Careful, though: If you get caught asking for likes, you'll get banned, so you'll have to earn them.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Careful, though: If you get caught *asking for likes*, you'll get banned


That's a thing, for real? lol
Sad.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 11, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> That's a thing, for real? lol
> Sad.


Yeah, legit. Just being upfront. Haha.


----------



## MadMel (May 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I believe you have to interact and up your membership/participation level to Active Member or Member first. I think it's after 3 days and you need a certain number of likes. Careful, though: If you get caught asking for likes, you'll get banned, so you'll have to earn them.


Thanks man, I really appreciate the info. No worries I ain't an attention hound. Only reason I might be "pushy" or "pesky" is if I was having a serious problem that needed immediate attention in my grow. Then I might, out of frustration and a need to quickly remedy the situation. 

I have read some of what you have posted already, which is why I said that you are a "vet".


----------



## Big_Lou (May 11, 2017)

'Mad Mel', eh?


----------



## MadMel (May 11, 2017)

E


Big_Lou said:


> 'Mad Mel', eh?
> 
> View attachment 3940595


 Exactly how I got my nickname! I guess I will have to let you muddle that one out, don't want to publish too much personal information, and if I tell, it would probably put more out there than I would like. But you are in the ballpark anyway.


----------



## maallen (May 11, 2017)

Just want to say hey from CO. Newb learning from the rest of y'all. enjoying the ride


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 11, 2017)

maallen said:


> Just want to say hey from CO. Newb learning from the rest of y'all. enjoying the ride


What're you growin'?


----------



## n1mbus (May 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 'Sawwwwp?


HAHA nice... but please dont !


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 11, 2017)

n1mbus said:


> HAHA nice... but please dont !


Listen here, cloud, don't you rain on my parade.


----------



## MrPhourTwenty (May 11, 2017)

Names MrPhourTwenty new to Rollitup how's it going every one. I have a drooping problem with one of my plants I have a 300 watt led light 24" above my two plants and the plant that's day 6 of veg is drooping a bit any tips would be highly appreciated

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rdvaughan (May 12, 2017)

New to the site, new to growing! While doing research I came across many comments and threads regarding subject matter from Rollitup. I know this will be a very good resource to get me headed in the right direction.

Current grow is in 2x2.5x5' Gorilla Shorty, Viparspectra L450, 4" exhaust and carbon filter, 4" Intake, Kind Soil/ Roots Organics 50/50, Roots Trapper II, 3 gal, and 1 gal, small humidifier, 2 Nirvana Bubbelicious AF, 3 Mephisto Genetics Heisenberg Specials and 1 Skywalker - had some issues at the beginning so the 2 Bubbelicious are 8 days older than the rest. I'm having a blast with it and am looking forward to see what I can accomplish.


----------



## maallen (May 12, 2017)

ac/dc,r-4, nl,tangerine,true blueberry,green crack,grape ape,alaskanth,ukcheese right now


----------



## KittyGrowsGreen (May 13, 2017)

Heyyyaaa...

My name is Kitty and I got a little indoor setup. Veg closet with a small led panel (approx150 watts from wall) plus about 300 watts of cfl and flower tent with similar blurple (approx 600 watts from wall) from a company whose name I don't speak any longer. My lights work fine.. for Chinese leds but the supplier that makes them is a joke... business wise... awful people to deal with. I want to try a DIY cob build but that's going to have to be after the summer... so blurple it is until I have time and money to upgrade.

Anyway tired of over moderation and censorship elsewhere on forums along with the shameless advertising plugs running through every thread. I am looking for a new forum to actually talk about growing on. Not always be sold something. I understand this is a business that is just booming right now... but that doesn't mean we always have to be focused on products and not the plants themselves.

I am an organic grower leaning on BioBizz along with my own organics. Gotta great calmag I ferment myself from old chianti. Oh... I
am American but live in Italy now. I had a journal going elsewhere but my current run is coming to a close... about to start flushing my girls this week... and like I said. Looking for somewhere to chat that's green(er).

So if y'all have room for a little lady who always had dirt under her nails... I'd love to join the conversation! Haven't taken many photos in the past week because it's mostly all bud swell at this point... but I'll post a couple pics of my current girls. I also have a few clones and seedling going in the veg cabinet... keeping it perpetual.

Thanks so much!
XxKitty


----------



## Magdup (May 14, 2017)

Hi i m Magdup i m new on this ite


----------



## moondance (May 16, 2017)

Wow welcome to all our new RIU members so nice to see all the new people around growing great meds!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2017)

welcome to RIU, everyone. Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the intro thread.


----------



## BigMBigBuds27 (May 16, 2017)

Hey everyone. Soo today im taking some clones off my 3 babys. Veg stage has been hard for my first DWC but thanks to this community my plants have made it and are healthy as can be. Its time to flower. So questions. First does PH. Raise or lower during flower? Should i have my nutes at the same level as Veg? When is it time to flush. 1 week before end of flower or 2 days ive read different. Lastly room temp and humidity, and will i have to change my res every 3 days as i am now or expect sooner or later then 3 days..Any advice please tell me ive attached a few pics to show you how they are doing. Again the advice from this community is invaluable knowledge and i cant thankall of you enough.


----------



## Illuminati85 (May 18, 2017)

Hey fellow marijuana tokers. New here, so they say this is the place to introduce yourself. Here I am. I'm doing my first grow this year. Outdoor grow. I started my seeds around April 1st or 1st week of April. I also have two autoflower seeds that I germinated last weekend and they are now in the soil and sticking their heads up. My autoflowers are "Dark Devil" and "Fast and Vast". Courtesy of my younger brother who gave them to me for free. I also have a Bubba's gift seed but it's not autoflower but it is female but I haven't planted it. I'm gonna save it for next grow. I have ten plants all together the majority are seeds I got out of a bag of weed I had bought a couple months ago. I already have two plants showing their sex. My biggest plant is a male and will be killed this weekend. Pictures coming.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> Hey fellow marijuana tokers. New here, so they say this is the place to introduce yourself. Here I am. I'm doing my first grow this year. Outdoor grow. I started my seeds around April 1st or 1st week of April. I also have two autoflower seeds that I germinated last weekend and they are now in the soil and sticking their heads up. My autoflowers are "Dark Devil" and "Fast and Vast". Courtesy of my younger brother who gave them to me for free. I also have a Bubba's gift seed but it's not autoflower but it is female but I haven't planted it. I'm gonna save it for next grow. I have ten plants all together the majority are seeds I got out of a bag of weed I had bought a couple months ago. I already have two plants showing their sex. My biggest plant is a male and will be killed this weekend. Pictures coming.


Don't kill it. Take the pollen.


----------



## Illuminati85 (May 18, 2017)

I thought about taking the pollen and fertilizing one of my autoflowers with it. Wouldn't that give me Autoflower seeds?


----------



## Illuminati85 (May 18, 2017)

Anyways tho the problem is I don't know when the pollen sacs will open and I don't want all my plants fertilized and also I don't really have a way to keep the males away from the females because they are all in a safe place and they get the best sun where they are at. So I'm really opting for killing the males or making hash out of them but I hear you have to wait until they are going into flower before you make the hash and by the time they go into flower the pollen sacs would be open i'm sure....so Idk...I'm winging it right now. haha


----------



## Illuminati85 (May 18, 2017)

my ol lady.


----------



## Strain Wrecked (May 19, 2017)

Whats up members.! Im Strain wrecked. Been second generation ganja farmer for over twenty years now. Here to help who i can and learn what i can.


----------



## MrPhourTwenty (May 20, 2017)

Hey @Strain Wrecked wanted to ask a quick question. What is the easiest most reliable way to heal nutrient burn? Just barely burned on the tips

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Humblebudz (May 20, 2017)

Hey there im humble nice to meet yall


----------



## ALT9000 (May 22, 2017)

Hello everyone. Newbie here about to start on my second medical grow. This site helped me tremendously on my first grow! I always managed to land back on this site and decided to become a member this time around. I look forward to the valuable feedback and advice on the next one! 

Thanks again to everyone that shares their knowledge freely on this site. It is much appreciated!


----------



## FirstTeam760 (May 22, 2017)

Hows it going everyone?! First time/Newbie here. I am growing for myself to combat my severe PTSD from the military. Growing is therapy for me as well. I plan to help out other Vets in my situation as well and attempt to get them off of pills being fed to us by the VA. I appreciate any and all help I can get. 

Semper Fi


----------



## Ryry94 (May 23, 2017)

I'm Ryry and I love to bong rips, long walks in the mountains, and frosty beverages. On my second indoor grow, loving it and happy to find such a great resource that is rollitup. Gracias for the help already, can't wait to help others once I have some experience under my belt!


----------



## Mass Medicinals (May 23, 2017)

Hi All,

New to RIU. We just joined. Haven't started anything yet. will have loads of questions. 

Cheers!
MM's


----------



## Bosgrower (May 23, 2017)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to RIU. We just joined. Haven't started anything yet. will have loads of questions.
> 
> ...


You should look in n your neighbors at https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-beginnings-for-massachussetts-and-i.931764/
But in any case, welcome


----------



## TrashPanda (May 24, 2017)

Blue Mystic Autoflower from Nirvana. Just shed it's shell. Going to get a journal started here soon. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bosgrower (May 24, 2017)

@Carlos_Danger ... Welcome.
Without knowing anything about your indoor setup or your local latitude and climate I can't comment on the wisdom of starting your seeds outdoors and then moving them in. Personally, I'd start them indoors where they won't be exposed to insects, rodents, unwanted spores, etc., veg them long enough to take clones and then take them to flower. But that's just me.
Although it sounds like a good idea creating parallel grows with different technologies, you're looking at a double workload and double expenses for nutes. Personally I find it challenging to deal with a single medium grow without letting the process take over my life. But that's just me.
As for the lighting issues, what's the grow environment like? 1 tent/room or separate veg flower areas? What are the sizes and ceiling heights? There are some really good options for LED fixtures both DIY and ready to hang but I'd need to know what you consider a reasonable cost and what micro mole density you want to achieve.
In any case, good luck with your grow.


----------



## Carlos_Danger (May 24, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> @Carlos_Danger ... Welcome.
> Without knowing anything about your indoor setup or your local latitude and climate I can't comment on the wisdom of starting your seeds outdoors and then moving them in. Personally, I'd start them indoors where they won't be exposed to insects, rodents, unwanted spores, etc., veg them long enough to take clones and then take them to flower. But that's just me.
> Although it sounds like a good idea creating parallel grows with different technologies, you're looking at a double workload and double expenses for nutes. Personally I find it challenging to deal with a single medium grow without letting the process take over my life. But that's just me.
> As for the lighting issues, what's the grow environment like? 1 tent/room or separate veg flower areas? What are the sizes and ceiling heights? There are some really good options for LED fixtures both DIY and ready to hang but I'd need to know what you consider a reasonable cost and what micro mole density you want to achieve.
> In any case, good luck with your grow.


Thanks for getting back with me. I definitely hear ya on the "outdoor grow" part of my plan. I've never grown outdoors before and was interested in seeing how the 3 methods would compare. I think it's a good idea to take your advice on starting them indoors. I'll still take a couple of cuttings and move one of each outside just to see how things go. I won't get so bent out of shape if they bomb as I'll have others. I'm about middle latitude of the US in the Eastern time zone.

As you mentioned about the different nutes and such for the different methods, that's why this was a "plan". I haven't convinced myself to get that complex on my first step back into the scene.

My grown environment will start in a closet. I'm not set on a tent yet, but it'll probably happen sooner rather than later. I'll be working in roughly a 3x3 space with ceiling heights at about 8 ft. My tent will most likely go 4x4ish. 

As of now, veg and flower will be in the same space until I get a new light. I really want to keep the energy use down. After obtaining the new light, was thinking about using 400 w mh to veg and flower under a stronger LED (just a thought).

I haven't looked into DIY Led yet, but I've seen it mentioned before and it definitely piqued my interest. Perhaps you could point me in a direction to start reading.


----------



## Bosgrower (May 24, 2017)

Here's the defacto primer on DIY LED





Here's a link for RIU content
https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/

http://ledbuilder.org/index.php

If you survive all of that I'll be happy to share my own experience with DIY
2x4 veg tent with 2 5000K Quantum boards with a 1050ma driver
5x5 flower tent with 16 50w COBs mixed 3000K 3500K 4000K with 1400ma drivers


----------



## Carlos_Danger (May 24, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> Here's the defacto primer on DIY LED
> 
> 
> If you survive all of that I'll be happy to share my own experience with DIY
> ...


Thank you very much for that! Once I get off work, I'll dig into that with ferocity. Hopefully there's a glossary for all the terminology. 

2x4 veg and 4x4 flower seems perfect for me and maybe a few acquaintances to benefit from.


----------



## Sanitas Vibrationum (May 24, 2017)

Hi there, been lurking around for a couple of years. Joining in to participate in conversations and share my little experience. 2 4x8 tents with CXB3590, CLU048 and Vero 29 DIY fixtures (20 Cobs over 3x6 at 50W each per tent) and Hanse panel 180W. Growing Tahoe OG and GG4. Too late for a journal at this moment. Will be throwing one out here next run.


----------



## HORRAS (May 25, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Morning all,first time grower here,started growing at the end of summer(outdoor grow) (not a good idea) so I built a polytunnel greenhouse.one plant is 5 inches at 53 days from planting the seed.


----------



## DFitzz (May 25, 2017)

This is my first grow and I'm on a low budget, my plants have been growing for about 10 days now and everything looks great minus first leaves are a bit rounded and look like they were burnt but when they initially sprouted they looked like they had orange hairs on it, but other than that I still need a few things that I'll have to get over the next few weeks like nutrients, better soil, another fan and maybe a better grow box since mine is falling apart from the humidity. Is there anything else I can do to help my plant grow better? Or ideas for my upgraded grow box? I'll send pictures of current setup


----------



## HORRAS (May 25, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> This is my first grow and I'm on a low budget, my plants have been growing for about 10 days now and everything looks great minus first leaves are a bit rounded and look like they were burnt but when they initially sprouted they looked like they had orange hairs on it, but other than that I still need a few things that I'll have to get over the next few weeks like nutrients, better soil, another fan and maybe a better grow box since mine is falling apart from the humidity. Is there anything else I can do to help my plant grow better? Or ideas for my upgraded grow box? I'll send pictures of current setup





matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


There are white hairs coming out of my plant,does it mean it is flowering?


----------



## Bosgrower (May 25, 2017)

HORRAS said:


> There are white hairs coming out of my plant,does it mean it is flowering?View attachment 3948745


Does look that way ... what's your light schedule? You didn't mention what strain it is but it seems early to be showing sex in veg


----------



## Bosgrower (May 25, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> This is my first grow and I'm on a low budget ...


Happy to make suggestions but first ... what is your budget and what are your goals as a grower?


----------



## Illuminati85 (May 25, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> This is my first grow and I'm on a low budget, my plants have been growing for about 10 days now and everything looks great minus first leaves are a bit rounded and look like they were burnt but when they initially sprouted they looked like they had orange hairs on it, but other than that I still need a few things that I'll have to get over the next few weeks like nutrients, better soil, another fan and maybe a better grow box since mine is falling apart from the humidity. Is there anything else I can do to help my plant grow better? Or ideas for my upgraded grow box? I'll send pictures of current setup


I will tell you now that you have plant stretching going on so what ever light source you are using isn't strong enough which is why your plant is stretching trying to get closer to the light you need to beef up your light supply if you can or put them outside in the sun. Good luck.


----------



## Illuminati85 (May 25, 2017)

HORRAS said:


> There are white hairs coming out of my plant,does it mean it is flowering?View attachment 3948745


You said those plants are 53 days old right? So it's perfectly normal for them to start showing sex at this age, usually 4-6 weeks in, the female will preflower. Not a big deal it's roughly a 90-120 day plant unless you have autoflowers. Keep on going looks good.


----------



## HORRAS (May 25, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> Does look that way ... what's your light schedule? You didn't mention what strain it is but it seems early to be showing sex in veg


My ladies are outside in a diy greenhouse,I've got heat and humidity and fresh air sorted out,it is the end of autumn beginning of winter so about 10 hrs of sunlight.the strain is Bubba kush cbd.she is only 54 days old.


----------



## HORRAS (May 25, 2017)

What amount of light do I need to extend daylight so my ladies don't go into flower mode?


----------



## DFitzz (May 25, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> Happy to make suggestions but first ... what is your budget and what are your goals as a grower?


I have almost everything I need besides really good lighting, soil, and nutrients. I'm currently working on a pvc pipe grow box. I have about 125$ right now to work with


----------



## DFitzz (May 25, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> I will tell you now that you have plant stretching going on so what ever light source you are using isn't strong enough which is why your plant is stretching trying to get closer to the light you need to beef up your light supply if you can or put them outside in the sun. Good luck.


Outside is not a possibility, I'm using 3 very strong cfl's that mimic real sunlight so my guess is that the light is not close enough I may also invest in a light dome to direct the lighting downwards better, I also have another 1600 lumen soft coloured cfl, can I put one of those bulbs in for now? I'll attach the bulbs I'm using and the ones I bought for flowering, it's my first grow so I'm only using cfls


----------



## DFitzz (May 25, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> I have almost everything I need besides really good lighting, soil, and nutrients. I'm currently working on a pvc pipe grow box. I have about 125$ right now to work with


I'm just looking to get a couple ounces of decent quality stuff for personal use every few months


----------



## Kentucky_Organics (May 25, 2017)

Hello!! New to RIU I have grown just a few plants this summer I will have about 10 out there!! I will need help as I have never grown outdoors before. Can't wait to meet new people and get some awesome knowledge


----------



## Illuminati85 (May 25, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> Outside is not a possibility, I'm using 3 very strong cfl's that mimic real sunlight so my guess is that the light is not close enough I may also invest in a light dome to direct the lighting downwards better, I also have another 1600 lumen soft coloured cfl, can I put one of those bulbs in for now? I'll attach the bulbs I'm using and the ones I bought for flowering, it's my first grow so I'm only using cfls


I'm not experienced with growing indoors but I can try to help you out. You def wanna put them closer to the light. A dome might help some. I would use the strongest bulbs you have, I mean you are trying to replicate the sun. I'm sure someone on here can give you more info than I can on indoor growing or you could scan the threads for a better answer. good luck.


----------



## Illuminati85 (May 25, 2017)

HORRAS said:


> My ladies are outside in a diy greenhouse,I've got heat and humidity and fresh air sorted out,it is the end of autumn beginning of winter so about 10 hrs of sunlight.the strain is Bubba kush cbd.she is only 54 days old.


18 hours of light is what they say but they say a lot of things. Mine are on a natural light schedule outside and it's not daylight here for 18 hours a day. 14 or 15 hours of daylight should do them just fine.


----------



## purehemp (May 27, 2017)

Hello guys, I'm really glad that I found this forum, for sure I'll learn so much about growing my own weed.
Since i've watched this video 



 I've looking for a forum like this.
I'm tired of smoking this shit, and here good weed is totally unfordable for me.
I will plant my own weed! LEGALIZE IT BRAZIL!


----------



## TheNaTive011 (May 28, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey I'm brand new here, was looking to get to know the pot community better because I planted a new friend of mine. I'm hoping it lasts. Just want to know how to go about it


----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2017)

Welcome, all, to RIU! Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the intro thread. Oh, and watch out for the Politics section


----------



## Williewhat (May 29, 2017)

Hello everybody!!! Long time toker first time grower. Super excited at what I might discover with the fantastic world of growing. My goal is to stay micro and be successful. My first grow is a bagseed in a 1x1x2.5 diy cabinet from a flip house. I have a ton of stuff to learn yet. I'm running 5 23watt cfl bulbs and using a Wal-Mart 5$ fan for ventilation. I believe this might be my stealth cab for life. I've done a few things with my plant those far and am very happy with the outcome. I am hoping to be in flower in about a week. Also have two bagseedlings going as well. I'm going to try to keep them as small as possible. The one thing I do not have yet is a journal. I want to keep track of everything so I can tweak the things I am doing to make sure I am at peak efficiency during the process. I just started my tea blend with Dr.earth organic fertilizer today and will be receiving a bag of fox farms in a couple of days. My plant right now is in just some regular soil that a seed popped up in lol. The seedlings are in miracle grow soil until the fox farm arrives. Well thats about it for me. Happy Growing!!!


----------



## Thatonepixii (May 29, 2017)

Hiya folks, thought id come and say hello before I start stealing recipies from people @Colanoscopy other half if anybody's wondering


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 29, 2017)

Thatonepixii said:


> Hiya folks, thought id come and say hello before I start stealing recipies from people @Colanoscopy other half if anybody's wondering


She says stealing RECIPES. it's me that bakes her cookies and stuff don't be fooled


----------



## Disgruntled3 (May 29, 2017)

Just wanted to say thank you for all the info I've learned over the past few weeks.


----------



## zoic (May 30, 2017)

Williewhat said:


> Hello everybody!!! Long time toker first time grower. Super excited at what I might discover with the fantastic world of growing


Hi Will, welcome to RIU. So first grow, one plant and you decided to try LST. Nice work, you have been successful on the first try. I broke mine trying to bend it like a pipe cleaner, but it recovered and will be ready to harvest in a few more weeks. Looks to me like you are off to a great start. Cheers!


----------



## zoic (May 30, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> I have almost everything I need besides really good lighting, soil, and nutrients. I'm currently working on a pvc pipe grow box. I have about 125$ right now to work with


It looks like you are off to a good start. I started with CFL's but I found the plants stretched too much, or were burned if I tried to put them too close to the bulb. I quickly switched to LED, no heat, I can have leaves touching the bulb with no burning. They are also more energy efficient, pennies per month and IIRC they give better light penetration. If you invest $10-15 for a pack from that $125 I do not expect you will regret it. I am not sure what a PVC grow is, but it does sound fascinating.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (May 30, 2017)

Has any body used this kind of pot it's a self watering I might have to transplant soon .. wanting ideas on if I should use or stay with the one i got the second pic is the bucket I'm in it's a 12" that pics are a before and after " LST " I have tied her down twice all ready.Your baby's coming along willie keep it up


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 30, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> View attachment 3951723 Has any body used this kind of pot it's a self watering I might have to transplant soon .. wanting ideas on if I should use or stay with the one i got the second pic is the bucket I'm in it's a 12" that pics are a before and after " LST " I have tied her down twice all ready.Your baby's coming along willie keep it upView attachment 3951725View attachment 3951724


I personally wouldnt want a self watering pot unless it was a dripper system on a timer. But in all fairness she is looking nice and healthy. So whatever works for you mate


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (May 30, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> I personally wouldnt want a self watering pot unless it was a dripper system on a timer. But in all fairness she is looking nice and healthy. So whatever works for you mate


Yeah I was doubtful I didn't think it would work either ... Do u use bitonicare raw nutrients? Or don't think sakanat is better?


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 30, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Yeah I was doubtful I didn't think it would work either ... Do u use bitonicare raw nutrients? Or don't think sakanat is better?


I personally use advanced nutrients sensi grow ph perfect. First run I used ionic and it was shite although the supplements from growth technology like Nitrozyme and superdrive are brilliant


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (May 30, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> I personally use advanced nutrients sensi grow ph perfect. First run I used ionic and it was shite although the supplements from growth technology like Nitrozyme and superdrive are brilliant


If I'm using fox farm mutes do I need anything else? I was gonna put sakanat for a little extra....


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (May 30, 2017)

Is that for soil or coco


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 30, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> If I'm using fox farm mutes do I need anything else? I was gonna put sakanat for a little extra....


I dont think you need to add anything else from your photos. Don't fix what ain't broke and all that. I'm unfamiliar with the nutrients you're using so I wouldnt really wanna pass advice on the subject. From what I've read fox farms is supposed to be good shit anyway


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 30, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Is that for soil or coco


Both. They do do a coco specific but it's sold as "coco safe" and I can very much vouch it is


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (May 30, 2017)

I just want something for flavor....which I know shitty strain shitty taste but if I have a descent strain but not sweet it's gonna suck.....Lol


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 30, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I just want something for flavor....which I know shitty strain shitty taste but if I have a descent strain but not sweet it's gonna suck.....Lol


If you want to sweeten your smoke up then by all means add blackstrap molasses to your regime in flower and flush.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (May 30, 2017)

How much blackstrap do u put ? In a half a a gallon of water...


----------



## Indacouch (May 30, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> How much blackstrap do u put ? In a half a a gallon of water...


I do a tbl spoon per gallon ....putting molasses is just to feed beneficial microbes in the soil .....I don't know about it sweetening the taste


----------



## Big_Lou (May 30, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> How much blackstrap do u put ?


Usually 2-5 tablespoons per pot (of beans), depending. You need a decent ham shank/salt pork/jowl bacon chunk, as well.
My preferred brand:


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (May 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I do a tbl spoon per gallon ....putting molasses is just to feed beneficial microbes in the soil .....I don't know about it sweetening the taste


That's what they say it is supposed to make it a bit smoother and make your strain smell a little more intense


----------



## Williewhat (May 30, 2017)

Williewhat said:


> View attachment 3951323 View attachment 3951314 Hello everybody!!! Long time toker first time grower. Super excited at what I might discover with the fantastic world of growing. My goal is to stay micro and be successful. My first grow is a bagseed in a 1x1x2.5 diy cabinet from a flip house. I have a ton of stuff to learn yet. I'm running 5 23watt cfl bulbs and using a Wal-Mart 5$ fan for ventilation. I believe this might be my stealth cab for life. I've done a few things with my plant those far and am very happy with the outcome. I am hoping to be in flower in about a week. Also have two bagseedlings going as well. I'm going to try to keep them as small as possible. The one thing I do not have yet is a journal. I want to keep track of everything so I can tweak the things I am doing to make sure I am at peak efficiency during the process. I just started my tea blend with Dr.earth organic fertilizer today and will be receiving a bag of fox farms in a couple of days. My plant right now is in just some regular soil that a seed popped up in lol. The seedlings are in miracle grow soil until the fox farm arrives. Well thats about it for me. Happy Growing!!!


Update: painted the cab and installed a 12vdc pc fan. Also put foam around the door to create a seal. I'm very happy with the box. Next thing will be a led light. Hopefully I will be able manage two solo cups in this unit.


----------



## zoic (May 30, 2017)

Williewhat said:


> Update: painted the cab and installed a 12vdc pc fan. Also put foam around the door to create a seal. I'm very happy with the box. Next thing will be a led light. Hopefully I will be able manage two solo cups in this unit.


Nice cab Will. You could fit 2 solo cups but it will not scale to well as they grow bigger IMO. So for the fan did you just splice the wires to a power adapter? I have about 100 fans and 50 adapters just lying around, I should put them to good use.


----------



## Indacouch (May 30, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Usually 2-5 tablespoons per pot (of beans), depending. You need a decent ham shank/salt pork/jowl bacon chunk, as well.
> My preferred brand:
> 
> View attachment 3951887


Lol


----------



## Williewhat (May 30, 2017)

zoic said:


> Nice cab Will. You could fit 2 solo cups but it will not scale to well as they grow bigger IMO. So for the fan did you just splice the wires to a power adapter? I have about 100 fans and 50 adapters just lying around, I should put them to good use.


I did indeed splice and fit to an adapter I had laying around. As far as the plants getting larger I was going to preemptively train them to stay shorter and not get so tall. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 30, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> How much blackstrap do u put ? In a half a a gallon of water...


1 tbsp per gallon mate


----------



## Indacouch (May 31, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> That's what they say it is supposed to make it a bit smoother and make your strain smell a little more intense


If only it were that easy ......I've actually used cinnamon to keep ants from enjoying my greenhouses for years now ......doesn't make my bud cinnamon flavored ....just like putting sugar/molasses in your water won't make your bud any sweeter or smoother .....that's all to do with proper dry/cure ......if plants actually worked that way you could imagine all the flavors and tastes people would do .....molasses mostly keeps your soil live and healthy by feeding it ....good soil = happy plant ....happy plants = good quality bud .....if I were you I'd focus more on drying and curing...than grow myths and snake oils ..GL

Molasses does have it's uses....but changing flavor or the intensity of your smoke isn't one of em ...lol


----------



## Big_Lou (May 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> If only it were that easy ......I've actually used cinnamon to keep ants from enjoying my greenhouses for years now ......doesn't make my bud cinnamon flavored ....just like putting sugar/molasses in your water won't make your bud any sweeter or smoother .....that's all to do with proper dry/cure ......if plants actually worked that way you could imagine all the flavors and tastes people would do .....molasses mostly keeps your soil live and healthy by feeding it ....good soil = happy plant ....happy plants = good quality bud .....if I were you I'd focus more on drying and curing...than grow myths and snake oils ..GL
> 
> Molasses does have it's uses....but changing flavor or the intensity of your smoke isn't one of em ...lol


But I heard that adding Big Mac 'secret sauce' to your soil mix gives your crop a beefy, hearty flavor. This isn't true?


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> If only it were that easy ......I've actually used cinnamon to keep ants from enjoying my greenhouses for years now ......doesn't make my bud cinnamon flavored ....just like putting sugar/molasses in your water won't make your bud any sweeter or smoother .....that's all to do with proper dry/cure ......if plants actually worked that way you could imagine all the flavors and tastes people would do .....molasses mostly keeps your soil live and healthy by feeding it ....good soil = happy plant ....happy plants = good quality bud .....if I were you I'd focus more on drying and curing...than grow myths and snake oils ..GL
> 
> Molasses does have it's uses....but changing flavor or the intensity of your smoke isn't one of em ...lol


Molasses towards the end of bloom is proven to increase resin production. But yeah I agree he should get the growing using a set nutrient Base down first focusing on getting them from start to finish. Once you know what works. Work on bettering that


----------



## Indacouch (May 31, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> But I heard that adding Big Mac 'secret sauce' to your soil mix gives your crop a beefy, hearty flavor. This isn't true?
> 
> View attachment 3952161


No that's totally true .....but molasses making things taste sweeter and more intense is horse shit .

Love me a dub sack of Big Mac.


----------



## Indacouch (May 31, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Molasses towards the end of bloom is proven to increase resin production. But yeah I agree he should get the growing using a set nutrient Base down first focusing on getting them from start to finish. Once you know what works. Work on bettering that


Water and molasses at a TBL per gallon is all my girls get at the end ....I was just making the point that it's not guna change the flavor profile........feeding the soil and possibly a little help in the swell department .....those are reasons why most people use molasses....I wish we could change taste and scent that easy .......I'd be smoking Big Mac buds crossed with some Portuguese ox tails ......maybe one day ...lol


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 31, 2017)

Yep I add a tbsp a gallon.not only during flush though. If my new growth yellows a bit I add a small amount of molasses and that tops the iron up just enough in my opinion. Grilled chicken bud and you're talking my language brother ha


----------



## Indacouch (May 31, 2017)

@Big_Lou 

You like Portuguese food ....^^^^


----------



## Big_Lou (May 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Love me a dub sack of Big Mac.


I haven't had one from the clown in many years, man. Now and then wifey/friends will request/crave them and I'll turn out a batch. Terribly easy to do at home - the dressing's got a half dozen simple ingredients, 1/8lb beef patties (have the butcher grind a nice $20 roast, *never* buy 'ground beef'), yellow American, rehydrated onions, shredded iceberg - at about .50 - $1.00 each. Go fresh/real, fuck that clown!


----------



## Big_Lou (May 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @Big_Lou
> 
> You like Portuguese food ....^^^^


I love it. I've got some Portuguese sardines waiting to be enjoyed.


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 31, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I haven't had one from the clown in many years, man. Now and then wifey/friends will request/crave them and I'll turn out a batch. Terribly easy to do at home - the dressing's got a half dozen simple ingredients, 1/8lb beef patties (have the butcher grind a nice $20 roast, *never* buy 'ground beef'), yellow American, rehydrated onions, shredded iceberg - at about .50 - $1.00 each. Go fresh/real, fuck that clown!
> 
> View attachment 3952166


Sometimes a dirty big mac is what's needed to recover from a night on the beverages. Was a bank holiday here Monday. Yesterday was a big mac day lol


----------



## Indacouch (May 31, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I love it. I've got some Portuguese sardines waiting to be enjoyed.


I grew up on good old fashioned Portugue cooking .....I can't believe how prices for ox tail,tongue,soup bone even fish heads have gotten outta control ......that was poor people food back in the day .....now everyone realizes it's actually the best shit to hit your mouth if cooked correctly ......if my family didn't own the butcher shop and raise cattle like we do .....I don't know how often I'd pay those prices .....CRAZY ....especially ox tails.


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I grew up on good old fashioned Portugue cooking .....I can't believe how prices for ox tail,tongue,soup bone even fish heads have gotten outta control ......that was poor people food back in the day .....now everyone realizes it's actually the best shit to hit your mouth if cooked correctly ......if my family didn't own the butcher shop and raise cattle like we do .....I don't know how often I'd pay those prices .....CRAZY ....especially ox tails.


I grew up in Manchester. England. I was born into a shit diet lol


----------



## Big_Lou (May 31, 2017)

Regarding the beans; Brer Rabbit molasses/jowl bacon/onion & garlic/etc:



Exactly how my father prepared them for thousands of enlisted men & women, 70-80 years ago.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 31, 2017)

Hey guys. New here. From Ireland 
Currently on my 3rd proper grow  
Into day 33 of flower


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 31, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Hey guys. New here. From Ireland
> Currently on my 3rd proper grow
> Into day 33 of flower


Welcome from Manchester my friend. I read every bit of that back in an Irish accent. Get a grow journal going and get some pics up


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 31, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Welcome from Manchester my friend. I read every bit of that back in an Irish accent. Get a grow journal going and get some pics up


Thanks 
Think it might be a bit late into my grow to start a journal so will start one my next grow.
But for now heres my current grow.
First time mainlining


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 31, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Thanks
> Think it might be a bit late into my grow to start a journal so will start one my next grow.
> But for now heres my current grow.
> First time mainlining
> View attachment 3952226 View attachment 3952227


Seeing some nice frost occurring there for week 4 fella. If theres no journal at least give us an idea of what you're running. 

3 x white widow x big bud. 1 x hindu kush. 1 x chocolate kush. 1 x northern lights x chronic . all in 3 gallon pots of coco. Using advanced nutrients sensi ph perfect range and Nitrozyme and superdrive as a catalyst/tonic. 4x4 tent. Literally swapped my 400w out for my 600w dual spec hps today. Kaizen 5 inch fan and filter to cool tube. 5 inch intake. 9 inch oscillating fan for circulation. 80w greenhouse heater (trust me 80w is sufficient for a 4x4 tent don't burn more electricity than necessary running an oil filled radiator or space heater) and a 3.2l humidifier which does a day before it needs topping up. These are just over 3 weeks popped from bean.


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 31, 2017)

I do have a journal from day one on this one too


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 31, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Seeing some nice frost occurring there for week 4 fella. If theres no journal at least give us an idea of what you're running. View attachment 3952270
> 
> 3 x white widow x big bud. 1 x hindu kush. 1 x chocolate kush. 1 x northern lights x chronic . all in 3 gallon pots of coco. Using advanced nutrients sensi ph perfect range and Nitrozyme and superdrive as a catalyst/tonic. 4x4 tent. Literally swapped my 400w out for my 600w dual spec hps today. Kaizen 5 inch fan and filter to cool tube. 5 inch intake. 9 inch oscillating fan for circulation. 80w greenhouse heater (trust me 80w is sufficient for a 4x4 tent don't burn more electricity than necessary running an oil filled radiator or space heater) and a 3.2l humidifier which does a day before it needs topping up. These are just over 3 weeks popped from bean.


They are looking sweet mate.

My setup is 50/50 perlite/coco in smart pots
Biobizz bloom , topmax and calmag.
400 watt mh for veg of 9 weeks.
600 watt dual spec hps with parabolic reflector for flower.
Cheap 4inch 200mh/3 inline fan with carbon filter and 5 inch intake from outside my house. Will be upgrading to 6 inch s & p silent inline fan next grow.
2 fans blowing air.one above and one below canopy.


Quick noobie question. Seen as im 33 days into flower would that mean im in week 4 nearly week 5 or week 5 nearly week 6? Lol


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 31, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> They are looking sweet mate.
> 
> My setup is 50/50 perlite/coco in smart pots
> Biobizz bloom , topmax and calmag.
> ...


Best answer I have come up with for that mate is fuck your timescales off. Get them straight out your head they only lead to disappointment when you're waiting for buds. And buy yourself a macro lens or microscope so you can get a clear look at your trichomes. Your girls will tell you when they're ready. I like about 30%amber trichs for a nice bit of couch lock but everyone prefers what they prefer. Nice size for 9 weeks veg. Starting to wish I would have added a few hydro balls to my coco (not a fan of perlite) to my coco. It's the fine shit so I have a bit of compaction going on which I'm not too pleased with. But I'll live and learn. For the sake of your question it is 4.7 weeks if you wanna be pretty specific


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 31, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Best answer I have come up with for that mate is fuck your timescales off. Get them straight out your head they only lead to disappointment when you're waiting for buds. And buy yourself a macro lens or microscope so you can get a clear look at your trichomes. Your girls will tell you when they're ready. I like about 30%amber trichs for a nice bit of couch lock but everyone prefers what they prefer. Nice size for 9 weeks veg. Starting to wish I would have added a few hydro balls to my coco (not a fan of perlite) to my coco. It's the fine shit so I have a bit of compaction going on which I'm not too pleased with. But I'll live and learn. For the sake of your question it is 4.7 weeks if you wanna be pretty specific


Its not really for the harvest window as i have a jewellers loupe to check them trichs out its more really for knowing when to use my pk13/14. Yeah well theyd probably be alot bigger if i hadnt decided a bit too late into veg to start mainlining. Im thinking of using the pre mixed 50/50 coco/clay balls because the perlite is so damn messy when your trying to mix that shit up.


----------



## Carlos_Danger (May 31, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> If you survive all of that I'll be happy to share my own experience with DIY
> 2x4 veg tent with 2 5000K Quantum boards with a 1050ma driver
> 5x5 flower tent with 16 50w COBs mixed 3000K 3500K 4000K with 1400ma drivers


Holy fuck! What kind of rabbit hole did you send me down with this information? I figured I'd browse through it over my 3-day weekend and have all the answers I needed. On top of the Cobs and quantum boards you mentioned, now I've got Chilled lights to ponder upon. Smh. I guess it's good for me that quantum boards seem to be hard to come by at the moment. But still...


----------



## Bosgrower (May 31, 2017)

Carlos_Danger said:


> Holy fuck! What kind of rabbit hole did you send me down with this information? I figured I'd browse through it over my 3-day weekend and have all the answers I needed. On top of the Cobs and quantum boards you mentioned, now I've got Chilled lights to ponder upon. Smh. I guess it's good for me that quantum boards seem to be hard to come by at the moment. But still...


A very productive rabbit hole

If you have questions I'll be happy to try and help


----------



## Carlos_Danger (May 31, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> A very productive rabbit hole
> 
> If you have questions I'll be happy to try and help


Thanks. I'm sure to have some questions. I want to do a little more reading to make sure the answers aren't right under my nose. Looks like some of the options are comparable, but it boils down to preference.


----------



## DFitzz (May 31, 2017)

Hey quick update on my plant, about 3 weeks from sprouting and everything looks good so far (minus a bit of stretching) and I gave my plants nutrients too early (rounded first leaves) any tips on when I can cut the top off to help keep it smaller and bush out? My temperature is around 25-29C not sure what that is in fereheight and I've been having trouble keeping my humidity about 40% also how deep can I bury my stem to help cover the stretching a bit. Also buying new soil and good nutrients any good suggestions on what to buy? Preferably no names of brands because I won't be buying online, just from a local gardening shop


----------



## Disgruntled3 (May 31, 2017)

Day one as I just transplanted my clones. 
Question is my light too close or too far? It's about 19 inches away from the tops
I have a 10 cxb3590 unit. It uses 810 watts.
Cheers


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 1, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Its not really for the harvest window as i have a jewellers loupe to check them trichs out its more really for knowing when to use my pk13/14. Yeah well theyd probably be alot bigger if i hadnt decided a bit too late into veg to start mainlining. Im thinking of using the pre mixed 50/50 coco/clay balls because the perlite is so damn messy when your trying to mix that shit up.


Use your pk as soon as budlets start to form. Not Pistils. You'll be winning


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 1, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Use your pk as soon as budlets start to form. Not Pistils. You'll be winning


Really ? I always thought to use it 3 to 4 weeks from harvest. Whats the benefits of using it that soon?


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 1, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Really ? I always thought to use it 3 to 4 weeks from harvest. Whats the benefits of using it that soon?


Because it's the pk boost that starts to fatten them up. Would manny pacquaio wait till a few days before a fight to hit the gym? I'll say no more there lol


----------



## Love Headies (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello everyone.
So very happy to be here. I have been getting some great help from this site and finally decided to sign up. This is my second grow this time around. Trying organic soil and Mars hydro 300 which is only about 134 w really. I have a 1 and 1/2 foot by 2 feet grow area (closet). I know it is not ideal but the ladies seem to be loving it. Will defiantly be uploading some images when I can. Growing Mother of Berry. I have two females that just went Booooom!!! What soil you ask? Miracle grow Organic natures care potting mix. I mixed it about 2 parts Organic Natures Care poo and what not. Seems to be full of some great organic material. 1 Part topsoil and 1 part perlite and boy did it need it. Seems very light yet it holds moister like crazy. So maybe not such a great idea. I usually do hydro. Had trouble with over watering for about a week and had to foliar feed to keep them going. They are drying up good now and looking better. Sorry about writing a book here just wanted to tell someone. 
Happy growing everyone.


----------



## zoic (Jun 1, 2017)

Love Headies said:


> Sorry about writing a book here just wanted to tell someone.


Sorry Love, but that was just a short story around here, LOL. Welcome to RIU!. Looks like you are off to a good start. Nothing wrong with a compact grow area. The young plants do not seem to need much water, but I have found their needs continually increase as they grow and then flower. I just bought the same light myself, an upgrade from the 38W LED I was using. Here's to big buds (raises joint).


----------



## Love Headies (Jun 1, 2017)

zoic said:


> Sorry Love, but that was just a short story around here, LOL. Welcome to RIU!. Looks like you are off to a good start. Nothing wrong with a compact grow area. The young plants do not seem to need much water, but I have found their needs continually increase as they grow and then flower. I just bought the same light myself, an upgrade from the 38W LED I was using. Here's to big buds (raises joint).


That's cool and good to know. Thank you I will upload some pics to show. Day 32 of Veg. Like I said I had some issues with watering. I thought my PH was out of wack so I flushed. Turned out she was just hungry. I didn't anticipate such fast growth. She has been growing about 1" or more a day. Need to take newer pics but don't have my camera today.   The picture was taken just before I built a scrog. I want to start a grow log around here somewhere. Any suggestions? I am not the most experienced grower but, I know how much these grow logs can help others. Not just that but, people notice things around here and give great information just from seeing pictures of plants. I love it. 
The Mars 300 seems to be amazing so far. My plants have stayed nice and short and bushed out like crazy. The light penetration really blew me away. At first I had some trouble figuring out the right distance though. The company says 18" to 24" for veg and they are not lying. 
I actually had to go a little more than 24" for a while because it was so intense. I am looking forward to flowering in the next week or 2. I will keep you up to date on how that goes. 
Nice chatting with you. Take it easy


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 1, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Because it's the pk boost that starts to fatten them up. Would manny pacquaio wait till a few days before a fight to hit the gym? I'll say no more there lol


Lol true point mate. Think ill try that with my next grow.


----------



## zoic (Jun 1, 2017)

Love Headies said:


> The Mars 300 seems to be amazing so far. My plants have stayed nice and short and bushed out like crazy.


I can see that. They look awesome for day 32. Thanks for the heads up on making sure to follow the instructions for light distance. My 38W light is so cool that I can have leaves touching it for days with no burning. I look forward to hearing your progress after you flip. There is a section for grow journals, hope that helps.

https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/


----------



## Love Headies (Jun 1, 2017)

zoic said:


> I can see that. They look awesome for day 32. Thanks for the heads up on making sure to follow the instructions for light distance. My 38W light is so cool that I can have leaves touching it for days with no burning. I look forward to hearing your progress after you flip. There is a section for grow journals, hope that helps.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/


No problem. I know I use to put the CFL's really close as well mostly so the plants would not stretch so much. With this LED stretching is not a problem. I had to increase the distance to get them to stretch a little more. Still it does not burn them. As far as heat goes the enclosure or circuit board does throw some heat however, they put a big fan in it so as long as you have good air flow the heat will be minimal. With the closet door closed I only see a 3 degree temperature increase compared to the rest of the house.

Thank you for the link. Yes that is very helpful. I can't wait to start working on my grow log. 
TTL,
Peace


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 1, 2017)

@Colanoscopy @ThatSpudGuy - Lovely stuff, guys.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 1, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> @Colanoscopy @ThatSpudGuy - Lovely stuff, guys.


Cheers big lou. You got anything up of yours I could take a look at whilst i smoke this doob? Peace


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 1, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> @Colanoscopy @ThatSpudGuy - Lovely stuff, guys.


Thanks big lou. Like Colanoscopy said, got anything nice so we can have a look


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 1, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Cheers big lou. You got anything up of yours I could take a look at whilst i smoke this doob? Peace


Nah man, I'm a super novice, though I've been gathering info for many years in preparation....wanting to make sure that everything is 100% before venturing on. (Growers in the family from back in the day, and buddies here that are aces.)

I've got hundreds (thousands?) of seeds and have seen a bunch to germination/sprout (purposely letting them die as learning experiences - temps, light cycles, etc.), and I'm nearly ready/confident enough to take it all the way.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 1, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Thanks big lou. Like Colanoscopy said, got anything nice so we can have a look


I'll locate my finest grow pic - a shiny green sprout accompanied by what looks to be a dead mouse in the potting mix.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 1, 2017)

jameskush00 said:


> take a look at our youtube video...


Unpaid advertising? Tsk tsk tsk......not clicking the link, thanks.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 1, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Nah man, I'm a super novice, though I've been gathering info for many years in preparation....wanting to make sure that everything is 100% before venturing on. (Growers in the family from back in the day, and buddies here that are aces.)
> 
> I've got hundreds (thousands?) of seeds and have seen a bunch to germination/sprout (purposely letting them die as learning experiences - temps, light cycles, etc.), and I'm nearly ready/confident enough to take it all the way.


Learn by doing brother. You will get much more of a feel for it fucking a few plants up. Than you would a decade of research in my opinion. There will be plenty of people here willing to give up their time to guide you if you were stuck. Make today the day you plant the seed you wanna run from start to finish and let us join you for the ride


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 1, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Learn by doing brother. let us join you for the ride


Are you coming on to me? I'm flattered!
lol

But yeah, I hear ya. It's past time and I even have some of the supplies (as well as my own large, private home), but it always seems as though something 'comes up' when I'm ready to make that *final *Home Depot/supply store run.....soon, soon....

I've already got a section of a large walk-in closet/spare room set aside, and I'll only be growing for personal use, so here's hoping that years of veggie/flower gardening come in handy!


----------



## Love Headies (Jun 1, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Nah man, I'm a super novice, though I've been gathering info for many years in preparation....wanting to make sure that everything is 100% before venturing on.


What? I am sorry I know everyone has there own way of doing things and that does not make it wrong. I just really want to tell you to go for it. Even if you only have some crappy lights and whatever for soil. If money is not the problem then just dig in. 
You will learn the most by actually doing it. While you sit and play with different germination methods you could be learning how to train vegetating plants as well instead of just throwing them babies away. 
Again I am not trying to be a dick or anything. I am just saying let it grow!!! You could have had several crops over by now and learned far more. But, we can't go back so there is no time like the present. Just give them lots of love and I am sure you would have some beautiful ladies. I don't know you but, it sounds like you really care about doing right by your plants. Ergo I believe that will make you a very good daddy to your plants. 
I spend a lot of time with my plants. Maybe too much perhaps but, if something goes wrong I will notice it right away and not when it is already too late. I think it is important to sit and talk to your plants. You are sharing air with them and they love it. Hell I love smelling them and breathing in the wonderful oxygen the provide us with. 
I say it is a great example of a symbiotic relationship. If you love and take good care of your plants they will love and take care of you back. 
Anyways done with my rant. Happy to hear you are almost ready to go all the way with your ladies. lol Pun intended!
Look forward to hearing about them and seeing pictures. 
Happy growing.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 1, 2017)

Love Headies said:


> What? I am sorry I know everyone has there own way of doing things and that does not make it wrong. I just really want to tell you to go for it. Even if you only have some crappy lights and whatever for soil. If money is not the problem then just dig in.
> You will learn the most by actually doing it. While you sit and play with different germination methods you could be learning how to train vegetating plants as well instead of just throwing them babies away.
> Again I am not trying to be a dick or anything. I am just saying let it grow!!! You could have had several crops over by now and learned far more. But, we can't go back so there is no time like the present. Just give them lots of love and I am sure you would have some beautiful ladies. I don't know you but, it sounds like you really care about doing right by your plants. Ergo I believe that will make you a very good daddy to your plants.
> I spend a lot of time with my plants. Maybe too much perhaps but, if something goes wrong I will notice it right away and not when it is already too late. I think it is important to sit and talk to your plants. You are sharing air with them and they love it. Hell I love smelling them and breathing in the wonderful oxygen the provide us with.
> ...


----------



## zoic (Jun 1, 2017)

Love Headies said:


> No problem. I know I use to put the CFL's really close as well mostly so the plants would not stretch so much. With this LED stretching is not a problem. I had to increase the distance to get them to stretch a little more. Still it does not burn them. As far as heat goes the enclosure or circuit board does throw some heat however, they put a big fan in it so as long as you have good air flow the heat will be minimal. With the closet door closed I only see a 3 degree temperature increase compared to the rest of the house.
> 
> Thank you for the link. Yes that is very helpful. I can't wait to start working on my grow log.
> TTL,
> Peace


It is always 3-5 degrees cooler in my basement, so a little heat, without a heater, is what I am shooting for.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 1, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Are you coming on to me? I'm flattered!
> lol
> 
> But yeah, I hear ya. It's past time and I even have some of the supplies (as well as my own large, private home), but it always seems as though something 'comes up' when I'm ready to make that *final *Home Depot/supply store run.....soon, soon....
> ...


Not no brokeback mountain kinda ride ha. I only grow for smoke and the Mrs medicine never for cash. Although I really appreciate the amount I save by not paying street prices. Serious though mate they will start talking to you when you start growing. Every plant and Rhizo sphere different too


----------



## DFitzz (Jun 2, 2017)

Anyone tell me why my leaves aren't flattening out? My temperature is correct and my humidity is at about 60%


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 2, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> Anyone tell me why my leaves aren't flattening out? My temperature is correct and my humidity is at about 60%


Fuck all wrong with them lad settle down


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 2, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> Anyone tell me why my leaves aren't flattening out? My temperature is correct and my humidity is at about 60%


It's all over, finished. You've really screwed up THIS time! Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Love Headies (Jun 2, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> Anyone tell me why my leaves aren't flattening out? My temperature is correct and my humidity is at about 60%


I know I had a similar issue with my plants for a while. It even looked like mine were doing the taco thingy. Turns out they were just really strong and active. Sometimes the leaves look like that during the day then a couple hours before the light goes off they settle back down. 
Honestly that plant looks like it is doing great. As long as it keeps on growing and not showing any real signs of issues I say leave it be.
The leaves are nice and green. Looks to be a nice robust indica, my favorite.


----------



## Love Headies (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> It's all over, finished. You've really screwed up THIS time! Tsk tsk tsk.


Don't tell him that Lou. Come on give the guy a break. His plant looks good.


----------



## Bosgrower (Jun 2, 2017)

DFitzz said:


> Anyone tell me why my leaves aren't flattening out? My temperature is correct and my humidity is at about 60%


I only recently recovered from being a helicopter grower so I feel your insecurity. They look fine. Relax.


----------



## DFitzz (Jun 5, 2017)

Love Headies said:


> Don't tell him that Lou. Come on give the guy a break. His plant looks good.


It's things like this that make me not want to use this site lol. I've never grown anything let alone marijuana so obviously I'm going to get worried when I see the slightest thing that looks weird.


----------



## DFitzz (Jun 5, 2017)

Anyone have any guesses on wether this is going to be a male or female? I know it's a little early to tell but wanted to get opinions


----------



## Mztoker (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi all newbie here for the long haul i think. Wanna say thanks to all of you guys on here. I used mostly juat all of the info here to completly start my grow from scratch. Great place for marijuana lovers to come together and share info. Just a pic of my first run at this and thanks again guys


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 5, 2017)

Love Headies said:


> Don't tell him that Lou. Come on give the guy a break. His plant looks good.


----------



## Cov935 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey guys new here. Have posted a thread would appreciate any help identifying sex of my plant. New grower too. Thanks in advance


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

Cov935 said:


> Hey guys new here. Have posted a thread would appreciate any help identifying sex of my plant. New grower too. Thanks in advance


*Covfefe*?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> *Covfefe*?


yup its a covfefe alright


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Cov935 said:


> Hey guys new here. Have posted a thread would appreciate any help identifying sex of my plant. New grower too. Thanks in advance


its a girl


----------



## Cov935 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hahaha


----------



## Cov935 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Cov935 said:


> Thanks Tim!


anytime,, 
a word of caution,, never say your HPS is better than LED around here,, it causes a shit storm,, hahaha


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> yup its a covfefe alright


I was just doing some simple deducing: 935 = ICE; 'Covice' = a couple letters away from *Covfefe*.
(shrug)


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I was just doing some simple deducing: 935 = ICE; 'Covice' = a couple letters away from *Covfefe*.
> (shrug)


oh ya,, code lingo , maybe thats Cheetos thing all along


----------



## Cov935 (Jun 6, 2017)

Lou are you high??? Lmfao


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Cov935 said:


> Lou are you high??? Lmfao


thats lou,, he is cool,, funny guy let me tell you,, and really knows his stuff


----------



## Cov935 (Jun 6, 2017)

I had to google covfefe no idea what it was lol maybe I'm too high haha thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Cov935 said:


> I had to google covfefe no idea what it was lol maybe I'm too high haha thanks guys appreciate it


its a political joke,,, trump tweeted it the other day,,


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

Cov935 said:


> Lou are you high??? Lmfao


Yes.



Tim Fox said:


> and really knows his stuff


By "stuff" do you mean schlocky movies, dog care, vintage toys, MAD magazine, and taco trucks?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> *Trump* is a political joke


Fify!


----------



## gixxer1998 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi brand new grower here preparing for my first grow in a 2x4x6 with a Mars 144x5 going to order some ak 48 from nirvana. Any one grow this strain? Have any tips?


----------



## BrendanP (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi. New grower, 18 days into my first flower and I'm seeing what appear to be seeds or pollen sacks. Wonder if someone can confirm. It's only on two of the 6 plants so far, two Hash Passion. They are clones from a female mother I grew from feminized seeds. Hermi? 

Thanks in advance! 

B


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

BrendanP said:


> Hi. New grower, 18 days into my first flower and I'm seeing what appear to be seeds or pollen sacks. Wonder if someone can confirm. It's only on two of the 6 plants so far, two Hash Passion. They are clones from a female mother I grew from feminized seeds. Hermi?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


Oh dear don't look good them but what do i no not been doin this long my sen and my last lot had a few sacks but not like that they look fucked lol doesn't look like there's gonna be any bid on them two


----------



## jane621 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi, guys, I’m a newbie in vaping, some people recommend buying Eleaf iStick Pico 25, what’s your using experience, pal? Any suggestions? -----I’m considering buying Eleaf iStick Pico 25, which site should I purchase in it, any suggestions?


----------



## the_dank_farmer (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey there, like everyone else I'm new here and doing my first grow. I'm running a SCROG that's about 5 days into flower now and decided to start a journal. My set up is a 5x5 grow tent in a small shed. I'm running two 315 cmhs with a 6inch exhaust and carbon filter. The tent is temperature controlled using a cheapy controller from Amazon, I have a small heater and wall shaker ac unit plug into the controller. I'm running Mr Nices Black Widow, OceanGrownSeeds ObiWan OG, and a strain called Fire Lemons (Fire Alien Kush x Granddaddy Haze) that I picked up from an auction on Instagram. I will be starting a proper grow journal this weekend, just wanted to say Hi and do a quick introduction. Here's where I'm currently at, don't mind the brown coloring, the lights make it that way - they are nice and green.

Edit - here is my grow journal, thanks for checking it out! - https://www.rollitup.org/t/the_dank_farmers-first-scrog-grow.942993/


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 15, 2017)

Looks good mate. Welcome


----------



## the_dank_farmer (Jun 15, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Looks good mate. Welcome


Thanks! I really appreciate it


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 15, 2017)

Well hello friends. New here. Just a quick one to put myself out there


----------



## the_dank_farmer (Jun 16, 2017)

Resinman1921 said:


> Well hello friends. New here. Just a quick one to put myself out there


Welcome!


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks mate.


----------



## A[Y]S (Jun 16, 2017)

Cheers, welcome resinman

Im new aswell, looking forward to picking alot of member's brains. Hope to be able to assist some new comers in the future


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 16, 2017)

Any other aussies on this great site.
Things are slowly going in the right direction over here. We have recieved our first shipment of medical marijuana. Not available for my conditions as yet but its a step in the right direction.


----------



## Hawaiianluv (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey everyone. This is my first attempt at growing. Currently I've got a moby dick auto that's been flowering about 23 days and is approx 79 days old. She had a bit of a slow start. I'm in the Midwest and growing outside. Can anyone tell me from the looks of these trichomes, a time frame of when a good time to harvest will be? I know she's close, but am unsure as to how much longer i should let her go


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 16, 2017)

Mate once you see some of those trichs going bronzi than its close. I cant see any signs of bronz yet mate.


----------



## Hawaiianluv (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## TheSeaWeedTwo (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi all. I've had my girls out every summer for many years. Over the last few years had rabbit problems. Tried many things that never really work. This year I've made chicken wire cages. They are buried about a foot and a half deep and a foot and a half high. The girls ate now higher than the cage and are nearing the sides. Please advise. Do I take the cage away or let the girls find their own way? Don't want the girls all cramped up. But don't want them to get eaten. Old dog learning new tricks


----------



## TheSeaWeedTwo (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi! Just introducing myself to site. I'm in the over 50s ard been doing guerilla grows for many years Just for personal Hopefully I'll be able to give some tips and learn a few new things. You can't beat your own for taste and strength


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2017)

High ever1 does anybody know the veg/bloom (weeks) on blueberry 420 autoflower. 

Happy Smokeing


----------



## Overthinker (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi everyone one


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2017)

Newbie here first grow have 4 blue dreams on deck rain has been constant but plants seem good... wondering if i should add any nutes.. its been raining on and off 4 days but its like 95.. ive been trying to wait for them to dry but the rain is killing me. Im taking one day at a time learning as i go... these plants are 6 weeks old from seed. Their almost 2 ft. Actually about 20in right now.


----------



## Ms.Suki (Jun 22, 2017)

Evening new member here, How is everyone doing?

Suki


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2017)

Whats up suki


----------



## Ms.Suki (Jun 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Whats up suki


Not a lot Dozer...How you doing? check my First Grow post out in the newbie section and see what you think


----------



## Ms.Suki (Jun 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Newbie here first grow have 4 blue dreams on deck rain has been constant but plants seem good... wondering if i should add any nutes.. its been raining on and off 4 days but its like 95.. ive been trying to wait for them to dry but the rain is killing me. Im taking one day at a time learning as i go... these plants are 6 weeks old from seed. Their almost 2 ft. Actually about 20in right now.


I would love to be able to grow outdoors!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2017)

Sitiing out here now with a beer... hot out 96. And checkin out the blues... heres pic hope they look good.... its my first time so im excited and nervous at same time... nervous of screwing them up that is.....What u got goin suki?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2017)

Forgot one


----------



## Hawaiianluv (Jun 23, 2017)

Looking pretty good so far Dozer. How's everyone doing


----------



## Giness (Jun 23, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



How do you like a post on a thread ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello world
Anyone know the answer?
What gallon pots for dwc veg for 1 month and then bloom? 300w..


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 24, 2017)

Great plants dozer. Heres a few i have going indoors. 2 are dwc. 1 is my own soil mix. And 2 clones of thc bomb in coco.
Last pic is of roots bout a week back or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice job res....looks good.. that looks little more complicated...lol...


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks dozer. I keep everything simple mate. 
I find weed so easy to grow. Only time problems occur is if you try everyone ideas on one grow. Just keep the plant happy. Not to much nutes and bobs your smoko.


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 25, 2017)

Ms.Suki said:


> Evening new member here, How is everyone doing?
> 
> Suki


Good suki. How they standing.


----------



## boymaker (Jun 25, 2017)

hello good people.


----------



## Navyaero (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi its nice to be here! I have grown before however i plan to go aeroponics this time so i created an account here to receive help!


----------



## GetRad (Jun 26, 2017)

Whats up everyone! Just checking in. First post. Attempting a first grow. 
5 gal pots. ocean forest. grow big/pure blend pro. thats about it haha. seems like a helpful community here! 
-rad


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2017)

Any body with a link to upload photos


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 27, 2017)

Once you have been awarded a few trophies you will be able to post pics.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jun 28, 2017)

Resinman1921 said:


> Once you have been awarded a few trophies you will be able to post pics.


Very nice plants .. I grow in soil I like that hydro set up I'm hoping to get skills like that


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 28, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Very nice plants .. I grow in soil I like that hydro set up I'm hoping to get skills like that


Its a basic dwc. Very easy to operate. If you own a ppm pen and a ph pen then its as easy as 123 my friend. Keep everything simple.
Made the whole set up air pumps and all for under $30. Im in australia


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jun 28, 2017)

That's awesome I kinda thought that when I saw the word mate in the sentence....Lol ... That's way cheaper than soil cuz flower pot 15$ soil 10$ (cheap shit) good soil 20$ 2 cu.ft. I have a baby going , but she is struggling fucking critters


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 28, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> That's awesome I kinda thought that when I saw the word mate in the sentence....Lol ... That's way cheaper than soil cuz flower pot 15$ soil 10$ (cheap shit) good soil 20$ 2 cu.ft. I have a baby going , but she is struggling fucking critters View attachment 3968526View attachment 3968527View attachment 3968528


Not long to go now mate. What do you recon. Id say 2 weeks and chop. But thats without seeing trichomes.


----------



## Jburdine (Jun 28, 2017)

Haven't even started a grow yet. Using annual veggies to make my mistakes and feel my way around hydroponics. I'm living in the high heat of Nevada, and even though we have long warm periods, the growing periods outdoors are relatively short due the heat and the intensity of the sun. Growing indoors just seems logical.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a really important question for a experience grower.. How many autos can i use in a 4x4x6 dwc?... 300watt full spectrum.


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 28, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I have a really important question for a experience grower.. How many autos can i use in a 4x4x6 dwc?... 300watt full spectrum.


Send me a pic of your dwc setup and ill let you know. How bigs the buckets. How many per bucket etc.


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 28, 2017)

Resinman1921 said:


> Send me a pic of your dwc setup and ill let you know. How bigs the buckets. How many per bucket etc.


autos grow real fast in dwc. They can get quite big. Ive pulled just over 4 onces off my best auto in dwc.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 1, 2017)

boymaker said:


> hello good people.





Ms.Suki said:


> Evening new member here, How is everyone doing? Suki





Navyaero said:


> Hi its nice to be here! I have grown before however i plan to go aeroponics this time so i created an account here to receive help!


welcome to RIU!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 1, 2017)

Giness said:


> How do you like a post on a thread ?


just keep posting, once the system "sees" more activity on your part, the "like' button will appear
Welcome!!


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 1, 2017)

What's up everybody ??How y'all doing


----------



## Lenaweegrower (Jul 2, 2017)

Second day on this forum, I spent half the day reading past stuff yesterday. Seems like everyone is very helpful. I've been growing for 2 years, and I'm into my first outdoor grow. Half my crop is super silver haze but I've also got U.K. Cheese, la confidential, medicine man, skywalker og, and alien blues.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 2, 2017)

Lenaweegrower said:


> Second day on this forum, I spent half the day reading past stuff yesterday. Seems like everyone is very helpful. I've been growing for 2 years, and I'm into my first outdoor grow. Half my crop is super silver haze but I've also got U.K. Cheese, la confidential, medicine man, skywalker og, and alien blues.


Awesome bro sounds like u got a lot going on I'm just now starting I'm on my first grow waiting for some beans from nirvana I got there hybrid mix pack


----------



## Lenaweegrower (Jul 2, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Awesome bro sounds like u got a lot going on I'm just now starting I'm on my first grow waiting for some beans from nirvana I got there hybrid mix pack


I started all of mine from bag seeds, I'll try to post pictures later tonight if I can figure out how to. I'm not the best with technology.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 2, 2017)

Lenaweegrower said:


> I started all of mine from bag seeds, I'll try to post pictures later tonight if I can figure out how to. I'm not the best with technology.


It ales a few days before u are allowed to since your new it won't let u I think not sure though


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 2, 2017)

I meant to say it takes a few days... my first is a bag seed but I wanted to get what I wanted try u know what I mean


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 2, 2017)

j milan said:


> Buy MMJ CONCENTRATES shatter , wax , hash , Cannabis oil !!!
> Buds available too (Strains A-Z)
> very good quality
> express delivery
> ...


Ok like your probably a cop...Lol


----------



## sewerdweller (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello all been lurking about for a while figured ild become a member. I have been reading reading and reading some more. Im looking to build cob light in the not to distant future. Jorges Gonzales thank you for the cheap and cheerful diy cob thread


----------



## Cypher11 (Jul 4, 2017)

New here, first grow I've done in over 10 years. Got a few sour diesel a that were planted in mid may. Starting to get some brown spotting on a couple of the larger fan leaves. I planted them in a super soil blend. The spots just started to show up in the last week on 2 of the plants. Possibly from hot spots where the neuts werent mixed well enough?


----------



## ladybug2 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello, I'm new here. This is my fourth grow. And, things seem to be going better after each grow. I'm hoping to learn more about growing and have a nice turn out. I have a Bubblicious, Master Kush, 2 White Widows. My grow is inside right now, but plan on putting it outside in a few days.


----------



## Lenaweegrower (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Lenaweegrower (Jul 4, 2017)

One of my girls


----------



## eddiefromthecrunch (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Been looking at RIU for a while. On my fourth grow now and got some problems I need help with too. This is really a great site. Looking forward to many successful grows


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2017)

Cypher11 said:


> New here, first grow I've done in over 10 years. Got a few sour diesel a that were planted in mid may. Starting to get some brown spotting on a couple of the larger fan leaves. I planted them in a super soil blend. The spots just started to show up in the last week on 2 of the plants. Possibly from hot spots where the neuts werent mixed well enough?





ladybug2 said:


> Hello, I'm new here. This is my fourth grow. And, things seem to be going better after each grow. I'm hoping to learn more about growing and have a nice turn out. I have a Bubblicious, Master Kush, 2 White Widows. My grow is inside right now, but plan on putting it outside in a few days.





eddiefromthecrunch said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. Been looking at RIU for a while. On my fourth grow now and got some problems I need help with too. This is really a great site. Looking forward to many successful grows


Welcome to RIU! Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the introduction thread. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## ladybug2 (Jul 6, 2017)

Good Morning, I got the girls outside alright. Let' them rest for a day and then trim the lower branches. Before, I put mj outside, I spray benefical nematodes all around the grow area. Hoping that it will help with unwanted guest. I was wondering if I am suppose to keep the ground wet so the nematodes will stay alive. Directions said just water before applying nematodes and water the next morning. But, I'm wondering if I should water the ground every morning. Anyone have any idea's?


----------



## ladybug2 (Jul 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Welcome to RIU! Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the introduction thread. Enjoy your stay!


Hello BarnBuster, thanks for the welcome. What you got growing? I have a Bubbliciou, Master Kush, and three unknown.


----------



## ladybug2 (Jul 6, 2017)

Lenaweegrower said:


> View attachment 3972517


Nice grow, Lenaweegrower.


----------



## ladybug2 (Jul 6, 2017)

I think I am posting in the wrong thread. I'm of to explorer.


----------



## StormyHaze (Jul 6, 2017)

rollitup said:


> welcome aboard harvester, It is a pain in the ass that guest posting was disabled as I know a lot of users like being anon, however you are still anonymouse in which I have disabled all IP logging throughout the site. As well of all access logs being deleted every 6 hrs.
> 
> Later on once I am able to setup a donations page or an affialte program I will be able to hire rollitup it's own security expert to come in and make sure all surfing is anon.
> 
> I also suggest when surfing cannabis culture or any other hemp related sites to use a proxy server.


Awesome advice!! thanks for the tip


----------



## StormyHaze (Jul 6, 2017)

What is the deal guys! My cousin actually told me about the site so i took a wack at it. Receiving alot of great information so far regarding what to do and what not to do. Keep it up! Happy growing!!


----------



## dwceazy (Jul 7, 2017)

question anyone know anything about this dutch/bato buckets or kratky method can you use organic nutes on either plz help thanx


----------



## Lemoncandy (Jul 7, 2017)

Heya Rollitup!
Been in the shadows for yrs bout time I said hello , just want to say a HUGE thank you to everyone for all the invaluable advise given in the forums I hope I can now be of help to others where I can .

Peace love and happy growing peoples


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 7, 2017)

Lemoncandy said:


> Heya Rollitup!
> Been in the shadows for yrs bout time I said hello , just want to say a HUGE thank you to everyone for all the invaluable advise given in the forums I hope I can now be of help to others where I can .
> 
> Peace love and happy growing peoples


welcome to RIU!


----------



## Lemoncandy (Jul 7, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> welcome to RIU!


More than happy to be here


----------



## DodgeRamFan73 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi ya'll! I've been registered here a while, may have made some posts a few years ago, but i'm back  Happy to be here with so many knowledgeable growers! I think i'm on my 5th grow. 2 Chocolope, 1 Blue Dream, 1 Shaw, 1 Arjans Strawberry Haze, 2 AKS (I seriously forgot what it stands for, just always called them AKS lol) and 2 Original Sour Diesel. 

Happy to be here, and can't wait to continue my learning!


----------



## Lemoncandy (Jul 8, 2017)

Aks ...... Afghan kush ?


----------



## tomunun (Jul 9, 2017)

About to transplant, will I be ok with an outdoor grow just using an organic compost tea (bat guano, fish poop added in) as watering and foliage spray and happy frog fruit and flower fert?? or will i need to grab a couple more things? using FFOF soil btw


----------



## Lemuria Farms (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey whats ups fellow gardeners, Im not really new to growing, but I am new to the Rollitup forums. 

I am here to learn more about how to produce kind buds... 

Right now I have 8 large females beginning to show, all from seed. Indica and sativa.
Then I have half a dozen medium size females that are entering flowering stage behind those. Plus another 12 clones that are about 2 feet tall. They are all showing signs of being strong producers as they came from kind bud plants.

Every time I grow, I learn valuable lessons. Its always a patient process navigating the nutrients and getting the plant to open up and bloom on time. But they always go eventually. 

Im going to run a search with questions and if you have any questions for me feel free to ask.


----------



## Rastas420 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm a new grower. I discovered cannabis just over a year ago. Tired of synthetic drugs destroying me. My impulsive nature lead me to go a little bigger than I probably needed, but it has allowed me to learn the fundamentals of indoor gardening. Which of course, I still have an extremely long way to go. 5x9 Gorilla with a 1000w Gavita DE on a light rail. Medication for me only. Coco medium and Canna nutrients.

I have so many questions to ask, but I want to focus a lot of my time on finding strains that cater to my needs (mental illness). The ability to grow like you big dogs out there will take me a few years, but I'm persistent.

Here is a little GSC I grew a while back. I won't be growing again until February as I'm living OS right now.

Oh, and I'm sure it's in bold print somewhere right in front of me, but I'd love to use the PM function but have no idea how - any tips appreciated. I only have a smart phone. The user, he ain't so smart.


----------



## Rastas420 (Jul 9, 2017)

Let's try that again.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 10, 2017)

Rastas420 said:


> View attachment 3975479
> 
> Let's try that again.


welcome to RIU!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 10, 2017)

Lemuria Farms said:


> Hey whats ups fellow gardeners, Im not really new to growing, but I am new to the Rollitup forums.
> 
> I am here to learn more about how to produce kind buds...
> 
> ...


welcome!


----------



## Solo0420 (Jul 10, 2017)

What up what up new dude here trying some new lights out started growing almost two years ago with just t5 and they did a awesome job for me. Learned alot as I grew the Internet is awesome you can find just about all you need to know. but my question is i am using t5s and leds this time around so I have my tent up my 4x8 t5s two 2ft side t5s and a 600watt led plus two more coming Friday but it seems like my t5s are drowning my led out should I just go with the leds or both?


----------



## DodgeRamFan73 (Jul 11, 2017)

Lemoncandy said:


> Aks ...... Afghan kush ?


Yes! That's it! Afghan Kush Special. Thank you!!


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 11, 2017)

Solo0420 said:


> What up what up new dude here trying some new lights out started growing almost two years ago with just t5 and they did a awesome job for me. Learned alot as I grew the Internet is awesome you can find just about all you need to know. but my question is i am using t5s and leds this time around so I have my tent up my 4x8 t5s two 2ft side t5s and a 600watt led plus two more coming Friday but it seems like my t5s are drowning my led out should I just go with the leds or both?


 go with watever gives the best results


----------



## Solo0420 (Jul 11, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> go with watever gives the best results


Thank you I'm gonna try all of them just hope I can keep temps down never grew in a tent befor


----------



## Phil Graves (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello from Houston! I'm loving all the great info I've read on this site from more experienced growers. I'm keepin' it simple on my first indoor tent closet grow. Any opinions on Fox Farms nutrients? They seem to be working alright, but I just started flower, so i'll know more in a few weeks. I'm using Grow Big, Big Bloom & Tiger Bloom. Thanks!


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

I am a new poster to this site just trying to find my way around
Clones dont really need any or much fertilizer for starts maybe a very light 4-4-4 feeding if you think necessary. Clones will get shock when transplanted from water to soil. I normally dont water them much for the first week after transplanting. 
hope she pulls thru for you. .


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

Phil Graves said:


> Hello from Houston! I'm loving all the great info I've read on this site from more experienced growers. I'm keepin' it simple on my first indoor tent closet grow. Any opinions on Fox Farms nutrients? They seem to be working alright, but I just started flower, so i'll know more in a few weeks. I'm using Grow Big, Big Bloom & Tiger Bloom. Thanks!


Fox farms have always worked well for me. I normally start a bit lighter then recommended.
I have switched to organic stuff lately (Gaja Green) and its working out pretty well.
what kind of light do you have in your tent?


----------



## Phil Graves (Jul 12, 2017)

400 watt LED in a 3x3 tent. Maxsisun 450 is the brand.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

sweet deal .. Im finishing up a tent with a perfect sun1000 and a perfect sun cob 8x4 and then another 8x4 with 2 spectrum kings 400 plus. they are working out all right theres a bit of a learning curve with the LEDs i find. 
the plants im finishing are all Bohdi seeds. a bunch of different strains.
what strain are you growing?


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

Solo0420 said:


> What up what up new dude here trying some new lights out started growing almost two years ago with just t5 and they did a awesome job for me. Learned alot as I grew the Internet is awesome you can find just about all you need to know. but my question is i am using t5s and leds this time around so I have my tent up my 4x8 t5s two 2ft side t5s and a 600watt led plus two more coming Friday but it seems like my t5s are drowning my led out should I just go with the leds or both?


More light the better. in my opinon


----------



## StormyHaze (Jul 12, 2017)

Sup guys im hoping someone can give me some good information on wether to determine if i have a nitrogen deficiency or toxicity. on June 22nd i transplanted my babies into FF Oceans Forest Soil and began the Veg Stage. My babies started as Seedlings not clones. Just finished feeding it for the second time Fox Farms Grow Big and Big Bloom at half dose the recommended dose. Now i am seeing the bottom leaves having burnt tips and it looked like it was deficiency but this morning i saw one of the bigger leaves up a few nodes starting to look like if it is too much nitrogen. I am super confused. This is my first grow and did my research for about two months before actually starting up. i have a pic to show you the bottom leaves and what it looks like but its not letting me upload a pic. dk why. But if you guys can talk me through what to look for id appreciate it. This is my test run before starting up casey jones and vanilla kush from barneys farm. Any info i would appreciate.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

This is my lotus larry at week 6 with the perfect sun cob in half a 8x4 tent


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

StormyHaze said:


> Sup guys im hoping someone can give me some good information on wether to determine if i have a nitrogen deficiency or toxicity. on June 22nd i transplanted my babies into FF Oceans Forest Soil and began the Veg Stage. My babies started as Seedlings not clones. Just finished feeding it for the second time Fox Farms Grow Big and Big Bloom at half dose the recommended dose. Now i am seeing the bottom leaves having burnt tips and it looked like it was deficiency but this morning i saw one of the bigger leaves up a few nodes starting to look like if it is too much nitrogen. I am super confused. This is my first grow and did my research for about two months before actually starting up. i have a pic to show you the bottom leaves and what it looks like but its not letting me upload a pic. dk why. But if you guys can talk me through what to look for id appreciate it. This is my test run before starting up casey jones and vanilla kush from barneys farm. Any info i would appreciate.


How old from sprouting are the pants?


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

This is some secret chief at week 6 under my perfect sun 1000


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

This is some dream lotus and legend og under spectrum king 400 plus


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

this is snow temple and romulin under spectrum king 400 plus


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

This is a couple hundred more cow bell seeds from Bhodi seeds iv got sprouted. Im trying to do a little breeding and pheno type hunting. I hope for a real keeper for my mother collection and a real stud too use as a breeding male.


----------



## StormyHaze (Jul 12, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> How old from sprouting are the pants?


hey whats up, approximately 32 days already from sprout. started the veg stage 20 days ago. I was reading not to start with Nutes when using Fox Farm Oceans Forest Soil the first few weeks when starting the Veg, but now i feel like i should use a little more in the dose. what do you think?


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

the fox farm soil mix should have every thing all ready loaded in it, I think keep it lite if your going too give them another feeding.


----------



## StormyHaze (Jul 12, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> the fox farm soil mix should have every thing all ready loaded in it, I think keep it lite if your going too give them another feeding.


Ok great thank you another question lol after seeing your babies. Btw they look beautiful. So the FF soil will be good enough all the way through out flowering? when do u recommend i start giving it nutes? I am going to watch it for the next few days hopefully its not that i gave it too much nitrogen. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

My plan is to leave my sprouts in the solo cups for about a month, let them get a little root bound, keeping any stretching to a minimum via the small cups, then transplant them to 2 gallon pots and once they get going in the bigger pots I will start the feeding.
I make my own organic soil mix, and there is plenty of food all ready loaded in it for young plants.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

StormyHaze said:


> Ok great thank you another question lol after seeing your babies. Btw they look beautiful. So the FF soil will be good enough all the way through out flowering? when do u recommend i start giving it nutes? I am going to watch it for the next few days hopefully its not that i gave it too much nitrogen. Thanks for the tip


yes the fox farm soil will be good all the way thru flowering but you will need to phosfo load the soil for flowering


----------



## StormyHaze (Jul 12, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> yes the fox farm soil will be good all the way thru flowering but you will need to phosfo load the soil for flowering


Awesome honestly appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 12, 2017)

no sweat
less is more when it comes to water and fertilizer in my option


----------



## Solo0420 (Jul 13, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> More light the better. in my opinon


Thank you i was thinking the same thing, never grew in a tent befor the temps come up quick definitely need to get a exhust system in. circulating fans just are not enough


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 14, 2017)

yes a inline fan will help out with heat and humdity big time..


----------



## clubsmokey (Jul 14, 2017)

hi, i am SmokeyR, really happy to find this forum. looking to post my grow questions. waiting on the minimum likes and posts needed. 

any help will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Phil Graves (Jul 14, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> sweet deal .. Im finishing up a tent with a perfect sun1000 and a perfect sun cob 8x4 and then another 8x4 with 2 spectrum kings 400 plus. they are working out all right theres a bit of a learning curve with the LEDs i find.
> the plants im finishing are all Bohdi seeds. a bunch of different strains.
> what strain are you growing?


The plants I just disposed of were good weed bag seeds. About a week and a half into flower, they showed themselves. 2 out of 2 were male.
I have fem Kali Mist seeds I am going to germinate now.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 15, 2017)

clubsmokey said:


> hi, i am SmokeyR, really happy to find this forum. looking to post my grow questions. waiting on the minimum likes and posts needed.
> 
> any help will be appreciated. thanks


yes its a bit confusing when you first sing up as far as not being able to freely post things, but it probably keeps the trolls and dick heads at bay..


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 15, 2017)

Phil Graves said:


> The plants I just disposed of were good weed bag seeds. About a week and a half into flower, they showed themselves. 2 out of 2 were male.
> I have fem Kali Mist seeds I am going to germinate now.


I havent sexed any of the sprouts yet, mine are still only a few weeks old but are coming along. I will try and get ride of most all the males in another month or so (keeping the best tall and short, for breeding down the road) then the fun of cloning and labeling all the females, then fire them thru and keep the best tall and the best short for mother plants. lather rinse repeat.
My next adventure will be prolly be secret chief X more cowbell, same deal plant a couple hundred find the stud male and best couple females. i might cut back the number of plants a bit see how she goes.


----------



## Vette57 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello all, Beginner grower here, never grown weed before, but wanna try now with my medical card in hand. I have a 4x4x8 tent, 250 watt HPS bulb, and i wanna grow in the garage in Los Angeles Ca. I can't grow now in July because the garage gets to be 85-100 degrees depending on current weather and i think the plants would die of heat. I do not have air conditioning. I wanna do 2-4 plants if possible. The guy at the hydro store said my 250 watt bulb will only cover a 2x2 foot area, is this true?? am i wasting my time with this 250 bulb,should i upgrade to 400 watt instead?? the reason i want to run a 250 watt bulb is to be stealthy and inexpesive to grow. i use very little herb and if i get 1-2 ounces out of 1 grow i would have enough medicine for possibly 4-6 months. I'm thinking of starting up my grow possibly beginning when the weather starts to cool off from typical california summer weather what do you guys think about starting in early to mid september or early october Any advice is greatly appreciated thanks CW


----------



## Jmy137900 (Jul 16, 2017)

I think you need a smaller tent, not a bigger light. Because you don't want to go big until your skills improve. Or maybe you can just grow in the center of your tent.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 16, 2017)

Vette57 said:


> Hello all, Beginner grower here, never grown weed before, but wanna try now with my medical card in hand. I have a 4x4x8 tent, 250 watt HPS bulb, and i wanna grow in the garage in Los Angeles Ca. I can't grow now in July because the garage gets to be 85-100 degrees depending on current weather and i think the plants would die of heat. I do not have air conditioning. I wanna do 2-4 plants if possible. The guy at the hydro store said my 250 watt bulb will only cover a 2x2 foot area, is this true?? am i wasting my time with this 250 bulb,should i upgrade to 400 watt instead?? the reason i want to run a 250 watt bulb is to be stealthy and inexpesive to grow. i use very little herb and if i get 1-2 ounces out of 1 grow i would have enough medicine for possibly 4-6 months. I'm thinking of starting up my grow possibly beginning when the weather starts to cool off from typical california summer weather what do you guys think about starting in early to mid september or early october Any advice is greatly appreciated thanks CW


Yeah that's about right for a 250w. You want a 600w to light up a 4x4. But you don't have to fill your tent or light the whole thing up if you only want a few oz.
Sounds like in your location your garage might not be the best space for growing. You could insulate the garage really well to insulate the heat out but your still limited to what your ambient air temps are unless you run a mini split AC to lower the temp of the air going into your tent.
If the garage is the only option then you will have to work with what you have but if you have a space indoors and central air con you might be better doing that instead.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 16, 2017)

If all you want is 2oz you could do that with a couple of COBs or a 90w Quantum board kit. The less wattage you use, the less heat your adding to the situation. But you still want ambient air temps considerably lower than your reporting.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 16, 2017)

if all you need is a few oz and cost is a issue why not try out doors..?


----------



## gg2 (Jul 16, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


*Trophies Awarded to gg2, I cannot seem to find where I am to post at, so I just reply... newbie here n Thanks for my Trophy*


----------



## gg2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Can anyone tell me how much water in measurements should I give to my 3 week old babies? Just Transplanted last night into 5 gallon planters, due to them stretching and so so small.. Thanks so much if anyone could help me out


----------



## Zebra84 (Jul 19, 2017)

Whats up! New to Rollitup, been growing for 2 years but small time, keen to make it big time but its still illegal here in South Africa. We are a DIY crowd as hydro gear is shit expensive but at least we have long hot summers and fertile soil. Nosy neighbours are an issue though, people still believe it makes you stupid, crazy and lazy and if you smoke you must be a criminal low life with no future, go figure! Anyway hope to make a couple connections on this site and learn even more. Love, peace and chicken grease.


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 19, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much water in measurements should I give to my 3 week old babies? Just Transplanted last night into 5 gallon planters, due to them stretching and so so small.. Thanks so much if anyone could help me out


Depends on temps, RH, HPS or LED lighting,
so it can vary from 2 - 10 Litres/week


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 19, 2017)

Zebra84 said:


> Whats up! New to Rollitup, been growing for 2 years but small time, keen to make it big time but its still illegal here in South Africa. We are a DIY crowd as hydro gear is shit expensive but at least we have long hot summers and fertile soil. Nosy neighbours are an issue though, people still believe it makes you stupid, crazy and lazy and if you smoke you must be a criminal low life with no future, go figure! Anyway hope to make a couple connections on this site and learn even more. Love, peace and chicken grease.


 WELCOME TO RIU Zebra


----------



## gg2 (Jul 19, 2017)

Zebra84 said:


> Whats up! New to Rollitup, been growing for 2 years but small time, keen to make it big time but its still illegal here in South Africa. We are a DIY crowd as hydro gear is shit expensive but at least we have long hot summers and fertile soil. Nosy neighbors are an issue though, people still believe it makes you stupid, crazy and lazy and if you smoke you must be a criminal low life with no future, go figure! Anyway hope to make a couple connections on this site and learn even more. Love, peace and chicken grease.


Hello Zebra84... It is illegal in Florida also as far as recreational, but you do what you have to do and be discreet. Would love to be friends, new member myself. Not sure how to add, but I think you just find the place you follow ppl. Not to sure yet..lol. well nice to meet ya on here and this place is awesome and everyone helps you so much.. take care and ttysoon again my friend


----------



## gg2 (Jul 19, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> Depends on temps, RH, HPS or LED lighting,
> so it can vary from 2 - 10 Litres/week


Thanks so much for your help Verticalgrow, and have it under control now


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 19, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Thanks so much for your help Verticalgrow, and have it under control now


 Happy Growing


----------



## gg2 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks so much, I sure need it


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi everyone new here and wanted to ask, what's the best way to get massive buds and plant growth out of autoflowers. I have a 600 watt led full spectrum lite 2 ft above my 4 autos. They are almost done with week 4 veg. I have them in 5 gallon buckets in ocean forest soil and keep the temp around 71 to 75, and they are in a grow tent that is 4by4by7. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gg2 (Jul 19, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> Hi everyone new here and wanted to ask, what's the best way to get massive buds and plant growth out of autoflowers. I have a 600 watt led full spectrum lite 2 ft above my 4 autos. They are almost done with week 4 veg. I have them in 5 gallon buckets in ocean forest soil and keep the temp around 71 to 75, and they are in a grow tent that is 4by4by7. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


Welcome Smokeguy420, I'm new myself. Someone will answer you. They are so helpful here.. wish I could, but first time trying to grow myself. Good luck with what sounds like a great harvest your gonna have..


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 19, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> Hi everyone new here and wanted to ask, what's the best way to get massive buds and plant growth


 Good enviroment & growing healthy plants


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 19, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Welcome Smokeguy420, I'm new myself. Someone will answer you. They are so helpful here.. wish I could, but first time trying to grow myself. Good luck with what sounds like a great harvest your gonna have..


Thank you


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 19, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> Good enviroment & growing healthy plants


Yes for sure


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 19, 2017)

Does rollitup always have issues with pics


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 20, 2017)

Already loving the evironment here on roll it up. All the help and support is a great thing. Happy growing!


----------



## gg2 (Jul 20, 2017)

MarijuanaMan07 said:


> i'm looking to buy some seeds right now does anyone know where i would go??? what about any of ya'll???


https://www.cannabisandseeds.com/?k=xMjcwNTc :: Discount for Cannabisandseeds.com . This place has awesome beans and this code is what I have to share. If you join you will get more free seeds too.A lot of great freebies you can get for sharing and yourself. Check it out


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 22, 2017)

hi guys wanted to do a update on my auto grow. I did some lst on 3 of them. side branching is almost even with tops and growth looks good just in two days there has been at least 2inchs in growth. I still keep temps the same. hoping the rest of the grow goes great. happy growing everyone
BTW, these are week 4 from seed 
Back.... Cheese berry auto
Front.... Chocolate skunk Auto


----------



## gg2 (Jul 22, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> hi guys wanted to do a update on my auto grow. I did some lst on 3 of them. side branching is almost even with tops and growth looks good just in two days there has been at least 2inchs in growth. I still keep temps the same. hoping the rest of the grow goes great. happy growing everyone
> BTW, these are week 4 from seed
> Back.... Cheese berry auto
> Front.... Chocolate skunk Auto


wow-wee!! These are growing like weeds..lol.. looking awesome smokeguy420. thanks so much for sharing.. keep us posted please


----------



## gg2 (Jul 22, 2017)

THCmenFARMER said:


> Already loving the evironment here on roll it up. All the help and support is a great thing. Happy growing!


I agree 100%!! rollitup has the best group of members than any group I have ever been in. In fact this place is so informative and the people are just awesome, that I now am only a member here.. left the others behind in my dust(true story)


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 22, 2017)

Will do, going to try to post pictures once a week if I can


gg2 said:


> wow-wee!! These are growing like weeds..lol.. looking awesome smokeguy420. thanks so much for sharing.. keep us posted please


----------



## gg2 (Jul 22, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> Will do, going to try to post pictures once a week if I can


Great.. will be looking for them too..My'n are 4 weeks old Monday n dang they are no where as big as yours.. hope they catch up soon


----------



## gg2 (Jul 22, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Great.. will be looking for them too..My'n are 4 weeks old Monday n dang they are no where as big as yours.. hope they catch up soon


hahah- yours is bigger than my is


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 22, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Great.. will be looking for them too..My'n are 4 weeks old Monday n dang they are no where as big as yours.. hope they catch up soon


I started giving them light doses of nutrients when they was two weeks old then started giving them halfway nutrients when they was 3 weeks old maybe the reason why they're so big now


----------



## gg2 (Jul 22, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> I started giving them light doses of nutrients when they was two weeks old then started giving them halfway nutrients when they was 3 weeks old maybe the reason why they're so big now


Can I ask what nutes n how much? I have only one time some Alaska emulsion, but really did not seem to do much!! My'n needs some right now, got some grandmas molasses n have to read up again how much to give my little dwarfs,lol


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 22, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Can I ask what nutes n how much? I have only one time some Alaska emulsion, but really did not seem to do much!! My'n needs some right now, got some grandmas molasses n have to read up again how much to give my little dwarfs,lol


I use big grow from fox farm and the way I am doing it is at two weeks from seed I used I mill in a gallon of water feed them every four days with half cup of it and water inbetween (light dose, about a cup of water) then when week 4 started I put 3 mills of nutrients in gallon of water feed once a week, every other week water till almost half of soil is wet


----------



## gg2 (Jul 22, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> I use big grow from fox farm and the way I am doing it is at two weeks from seed I used I mill in a gallon of water feed them every four days with half cup of it and water inbetween (light dose, about a cup of water) then when week 4 started I put 3 mills of nutrients in gallon of water feed once a week, every other week water till almost half of soil is wet


Thanks a million SG420... I am gonna borrow this recipe from you ,, and love the way you explain it.. some can explain and then I wished I had not asked a question in the first place.. overload of TMI..lo


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 22, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Thanks a million SG420... I am gonna borrow this recipe from you ,, and love the way you explain it.. some can explain and then I wished I had not asked a question in the first place.. overload of TMI..lo


Make sure your plants can Handel it at first try small doses then work it up to higher dose every two weeks till the plant is comfortable taking the light dosages


----------



## gg2 (Jul 23, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> Make sure your plants can Handel it at first try small doses then work it up to higher dose every two weeks till the plant is comfortable taking the light dosages


Ok will do that. I will share my little bitty dwarfs.. like I said almost 4 weeks old. They look healthy but think there genes still had some of that dwarf they tried to breed out!! lol.. true really they did. I f u don't mind me sharing. I hope they will grow more sooner than latter. I have three and all just about the same size... hickory-dickery n doc the kripple shock .


----------



## Buddy615 (Jul 23, 2017)

Can someone give me some advice here how am i doing i have grown 6 plants before with no care and was able to get 1oz now i am have really gotten serious and been taking GOOD care how are my plants doing any suggestions 25 days since it popped out of the ground do i need more lighting going to veg for another 2 weeks i think not sure if i should flower or not HELP


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

Having issues with yellowing tips is This the first sign nute burn. Also showing what I think is a calcium or magnesium deficiency


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Ok will do that. I will share my little bitty dwarfs.. like I said almost 4 weeks old. They look healthy but think there genes still had some of that dwarf they tried to breed out!! lol.. true really they did. I f u don't mind me sharing. I hope they will grow more sooner than latter. I have three and all just about the same size... hickory-dickery n doc the kripple shock . View attachment 3982822


Awesome pic. Amazing quality and that baby is coming in nice


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

Buddy615 said:


> Can someone give me some advice here how am i doing i have grown 6 plants before with no care and was able to get 1oz now i am have really gotten serious and been taking GOOD care how are my plants doing any suggestions 25 days since it popped out of the ground do i need more lighting going to veg for another 2 weeks i think not sure if i should flower or not HELP


I would say it depends on how much space you have to grow. The flowering stretch can make your plant double even triple in size. 

IMO I would top and veg for a few weeks. Set up a Scrog and then switch to flower. This will help keep your plants short and develop more canopy for budding


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> Hi everyone new here and wanted to ask, what's the best way to get massive buds and plant growth out of autoflowers. I have a 600 watt led full spectrum lite 2 ft above my 4 autos. They are almost done with week 4 veg. I have them in 5 gallon buckets in ocean forest soil and keep the temp around 71 to 75, and they are in a grow tent that is 4by4by7. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


 Hey smoke I would say your right on track of everything. Just keep track of all the necessary variables. PH, temp,humidity, watering, feeding, and your plant should grow nice and healthy


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 23, 2017)

Three weeks ago i ordered autoflower seeds from true north seed. I ordered nirvana auto fem bubblelicious. These pkants are two weeks in and im wondering if these r looking good. This is my first grow. The plants are about 10 maybe 12 inches wide. I have 8 23w 2700k cfl bulbs on 24/7 on both plants for a total of 16 lights. And i will be adding 4 more to each at 4 weeks. The main stems are the size of a number 2 pencil. Im only using organic nutes. 5-3-2 every few days. Any advice would be appreciated. Thx.


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Three weeks ago i ordered autoflower seeds from true north seed. I ordered nirvana auto fem bubblelicious. These pkants are two weeks in and im wondering if these r looking good. This is my first grow. The plants are about 10 maybe 12 inches wide. I have 8 23w 2700k cfl bulbs on 24/7 on both plants for a total of 16 lights. And i will be adding 4 more to each at 4 weeks. The main stems are the size of a number 2 pencil. Im only using organic nutes. 5-3-2 every few days. Any advice would be appreciated. Thx.


Nice looking pretty good are you planning on topping


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 23, 2017)

THCmenFARMER said:


> Nice looking pretty good


Is it normal to be this short


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 23, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Is it normal to be this short


I didnt know u can top autoflowers. I heard that they dont recover.


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 23, 2017)

THCmenFARMER said:


> Hey smoke I would say your right on track of everything. Just keep track of all the necessary variables. PH, temp,humidity, watering, feeding, and your plant should grow nice and healthy





Martin6887 said:


> Is it normal to be this short


Yes it is during seedling stage


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah it's better to be growing short and stout. This means your plants are getting a healthy amount of light. Rather than stretching out to get closer


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> I didnt know u can top autoflowers. I heard that they dont recover.


Sorry. Smoke is correct topping is not good for autos


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 23, 2017)

Martin6887. I think they look fine. Just keep doing what your doing and they will be fine


----------



## gg2 (Jul 23, 2017)

THCmenFARMER said:


> Awesome pic. Amazing quality and that baby is coming in nice


Yes growing little bit at a a time, but good news, it ain't dying..lol.. thanks THCmenFARMER.. LIKE THAT NAME ALOT OF YOURS


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 23, 2017)

I got this auto fem amnesia too. Canuk seeds freebie. The growth is nothin like the bubblelicious. But is very healthy. Any tips to help it along are appreciated. Also heres a pic of my setup for the bubblelicious also.


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 23, 2017)

T hi is is my grow setup


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Yes growing little bit at a a time, but good news, it ain't dying..lol.. thanks THCmenFARMER.. LIKE THAT NAME ALOT OF YOURS


Thanks gg I couldn't resist the pun hahah


----------



## gg2 (Jul 23, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> I use big grow from fox farm and the way I am doing it is at two weeks from seed I used I mill in a gallon of water feed them every four days with half cup of it and water inbetween (light dose, about a cup of water) then when week 4 started I put 3 mills of nutrients in gallon of water feed once a week, every other week water till almost half of soil is wet


I just got that too yesterday and read up and said put 2teasp. grandmas Molasses(mix in warm water (1/3cup homogenized milk, 3 tsp. Alaska emulsion.. really a little more perkier, if that is a word..lol..


----------



## gg2 (Jul 23, 2017)

THCmenFARMER said:


> Thanks gg I couldn't resist the pun hahah


No problem, when there is a door open.. roll with it right?? like your sense of humor .. live-love n let go i say to this life


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

gg2 said:


> No problem, when there is a door open.. roll with it right?? like your sense of humor .. live-love n let go i say to this life


I enter every open door I see head first


----------



## AtticusGreen (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey everyone!!! New guy here!!! I have lurked for years, but finally decided to create an account!!! I hope to meet lots of great members of the community and make some lifelong friendships!!


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 24, 2017)

I dont know whats up but i have a yellow color in the stripes of my leaves on my third girl any help appreciated feed organic mix with no magnesium should i feed it alittle mg?


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 24, 2017)

AtticusGreen said:


> Hey everyone!!! New guy here!!! I have lurked for years, but finally decided to create an account!!! I hope to meet lots of great members of the community and make some lifelong friendships!!


WELCOME TO RIU 



Martin6887 said:


> I dont know whats up but i have a yellow color in the stripes of my leaves on my third girl any help appreciated feed organic mix with no magnesium should i feed it alittle mg?


Yes


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 24, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> WELCOME TO RIU
> 
> 
> Yes


Will miracle grow all purpose help?


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 24, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Will miracle grow all purpose help?


No but checking the PH & adding CalMag will help.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2017)

AtticusGreen said:


> Hey everyone!!! New guy here!!! I have lurked for years, but finally decided to create an account!!! I hope to meet lots of great members of the community and make some lifelong friendships!!


welcome to RIU


----------



## gg2 (Jul 24, 2017)

AtticusGreen said:


> Hey everyone!!! New guy here!!! I have lurked for years, but finally decided to create an account!!! I hope to meet lots of great members of the community and make some lifelong friendships!!


Welcome AtticusGreenyou have just become part of the most awesome group their is, right here!! Members here are the best and just cannot say good enough things of how each one will help you out and give you great insight into any problems or questions you may have on your grow.. So good to have you and sure to see you a lot on here.. I like to post


----------



## gg2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> T hi is is my grow setup


That is a nice set up.. keep us updated, I am nosy, in a good way of course


----------



## Danny Bell (Jul 24, 2017)

AtticusGreen said:


> Hey everyone!!! New guy here!!! I have lurked for years, but finally decided to create an account!!! I hope to meet lots of great members of the community and make some lifelong friendships!!


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 25, 2017)

Whats the best way to drymy soil out alittle? The fans on i flushed it alittle to make sure i didnt over nute it. The third is still striping. I added epsom salt now i want to make sure im not messin stuff up


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 25, 2017)

How good of a yeild will i get with 12 100w equivalent cfls 2700k on each plant. Is this overkill? These r bubblelicious auto fems.


----------



## gg2 (Jul 25, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> How good of a yeild will i get with 12 100w equivalent cfls 2700k on each plant. Is this overkill? These r bubblelicious auto fems.


I wish I could help you out on this, but first time grow here, but Martin if you will post this in ''newbie forum'' you will get someone that has the experience to help you out for certain. I am sorry I cannot help out. Please repost in forum and I know you will get this help. You have a great day and welcome here again. It is awesome as I stated


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 25, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> How good of a yeild will i get with 12 100w equivalent cfls 2700k on each plant. Is this overkill? These r bubblelicious auto fems.


 ABOUT A POUND 

Depends on grower talent


----------



## Twisted1 (Jul 26, 2017)

What's up everyone!! I put up a brief description of myself on the "introduce yourself" thread last week or so, but figured I'd put one up here also. I'm new to RIU, but not totally new to growing, it's just been like 5 years lol. Gonna use the same equipment and new seeds when they get here...old ones didn't pop I'm re-doing my veg and flower areas as we speak. 
I can't wait to meet some awesome folks and lean new tricks


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Twisted1 said:


> What's up everyone!! I put up a brief description of myself on the "introduce yourself" thread last week or so, but figured I'd put one up here also. I'm new to RIU, but not totally new to growing, it's just been like 5 years lol. Gonna use the same equipment and new seeds when they get here...old ones didn't pop I'm re-doing my veg and flower areas as we speak.
> I can't wait to meet some awesome folks and lean new tricks


Welcome to RIU
wat seeds did u order Twisted
Good luck & welcome back to the Green side


----------



## Twisted1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks!! Glad to be back!! I ordered a few diff strains. TGA's Jack Skellington and Grape Lime Ricky plus 5 FREE GSC x Space Dude...Med Man's PPK...and Dinafem's Dinamed CBD Fem. for my wife (needed something with LOW THC/HIGH CBD)


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 26, 2017)

So here is my is my day 33 update for those of you that are following. So far at day 33 the plants have gotten really bushy. But the sad part is that the one in the front on the right has a nitrogen deficiency and it's bad. So I'm going to pick up some new nutrients or i am going to put coffee grounds in the soil and see if that will work to boost the nitrogen levels in the plant itself hoping that it's not going to affect the flowering so I'm putting it in as small doses till the plant renews itself says it should work in a week


----------



## gg2 (Jul 26, 2017)

Twisted1 said:


> What's up everyone!! I put up a brief description of myself on the "introduce yourself" thread last week or so, but figured I'd put one up here also. I'm new to RIU, but not totally new to growing, it's just been like 5 years lol. Gonna use the same equipment and new seeds when they get here...old ones didn't pop I'm re-doing my veg and flower areas as we speak.
> I can't wait to meet some awesome folks and lean new tricks


Welcome to this awesome group. Everyone is just the best and so helpful. I love this place and sure you will too..


----------



## gg2 (Jul 26, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> So here is my is my day 33 update for those of you that are following. So far at day 33 the plants have gotten really bushy. But the sad part is that the one in the front on the right has a nitrogen deficiency and it's bad. So I'm going to pick up some new nutrients or i am going to put coffee grounds in the soil and see if that will work to boost the nitrogen levels in the plant itself hoping that it's not going to affect the flowering so I'm putting it in as small doses till the plant renews itself says it should work in a week


They look good Smokeguy420.. I am sure you got this under your belt.. keep us updated ok


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 27, 2017)

These r my babys almost 3 weeks and no branching. I have the lights maybe 8 to 10 inches away its bright and they are thick and only as tall as my cell phone lg stylo. But its 14 inches wide. What am i doing wrong or will they branch out over the next few days im smelling a bud smell in the morning. Any help is appreciated these r bubblelicious auto fems


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 27, 2017)

If I was you I would look up lst. I did mine when they was about that size and they are bushy as hell. Are you using any nutrients yet cuz if they're autoflowers that's the time you can start using nutrients


Martin6887 said:


> These r my babys almost 3 weeks and no branching. I have the lights maybe 8 to 10 inches away its bright and they are thick and only as tall as my cell phone lg stylo. But its 14 inches wide. What am i doing wrong or will they branch out over the next few days im smelling a bud smell in the morning. Any help is appreciated these r bubblelicious auto fems


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 27, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> If I was you I would look up lst. I did mine when they was about that size and they are bushy as hell. Are you using any nutrients yet cuz if they're autoflowers that's the time you can start using nutrients


Yeah i been since day one. Organic nutes how do i get them taller


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Jul 27, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Yeah i been since day one. Organic nutes how do i get them taller


I would take the light up a little bit higher than you normally would .allow the plants to stretch a little towards the light


----------



## Twisted1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Those plants look SUPER happy to me!! The leaves are standing up right just like they should!! I've never grown any automatic strains so I can't help you there, sorry. 
Keep up the great work


----------



## gg2 (Jul 27, 2017)

Twisted1 said:


> Those plants look SUPER happy to me!! The leaves are standing up right just like they should!! I've never grown any automatic strains so I can't help you there, sorry.
> Keep up the great work


Thanks Twisted1


----------



## gg2 (Jul 27, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> I would take the light up a little bit higher than you normally would .allow the plants to stretch a little towards the light


hey Smokeguy320,funny u tell me this, i just did that last evening. I moved them to 12'. I see they like it better. Have not watered in going on three days. look dry some top soil just mist n fan blowing. I think they are getting lighter. finally pots.. Thanks for your help much


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 27, 2017)

I think on these im gonna stop nuting them and just giving them epsom salt n water for the rest of the week.


----------



## gg2 (Jul 27, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> These r my babys almost 3 weeks and no branching. I have the lights maybe 8 to 10 inches away its bright and they are thick and only as tall as my cell phone lg stylo. But its 14 inches wide. What am i doing wrong or will they branch out over the next few days im smelling a bud smell in the morning. Any help is appreciated these r bubblelicious auto fems


Martin6887, I was told to not forget the LST.low stress training a pic of plant being trained for branches to grow outward n not just straight up with thin string connect to side of pot plant ..wa-la i say . Said they need 5 - 6 leaves on to start and be gentle.will send a pic. when I look up if u want. going to try, this is a newbies chance to learn new stuff..happy grow


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 27, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Martin6887, I was told to not forget the LST.low stress training a pic of plant being trained for branches to grow outward n not just straight up with thin string connect to side of pot plant ..wa-la i say . Said they need 5 - 6 leaves on to start and be gentle.will send a pic. when I look up if u want. going to try, this is a newbies chance to learn new stuff..happy grow


Idk how to do this with them being so bushy. Any help is appreciated. I dont want to mess them up


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 27, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> I would take the light up a little bit higher than you normally would .allow the plants to stretch a little towards the light


I have been using jobes organics 5-2-3 every few days 5x strength. Water in small amounts daily. Ran into mag problem been giving it epsom. They came alive . but i have the lights 10 inches off the top n they r turning into bushes. Ill keep u posted.


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 30, 2017)

Three weeks in todat bubblelicious auto fem nirvana seeds. How are they looking? Any advice is appreciated. They r about a 10 inches tall but bushy as hell.


----------



## Thood64 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey Guys, my names Tim. New to this whole growing and forum thing. I was doing pretty well but can't seem to figure out what's wrong with my one plant. My setup is a 400w HID in a 2x4x5 tent. RH has been steady at 45% and temp at 83 degrees. I have 4 plants in total 3 are northern lights and one is white widow. One of my Northern plants is not growing like the others. It's hard to describe but the plant seems to be growing asymmetrically and hasn't filled in like the others. I'll post pictures, but for example it will grow half a leaf split down the center or twisted mangled leaves. The pics are all of the same plant. I rotate their positions under the light. Hopefully I posted this in the right area, sorry if I did not. Much thanks to any advise!


----------



## Martin6887 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thood64 said:


> Hey Guys, my names Tim. New to this whole growing and forum thing. I was doing pretty well but can't seem to figure out what's wrong with my one plant. My setup is a 400w HID in a 2x4x5 tent. RH has been steady at 45% and temp at 83 degrees. I have 4 plants in total 3 are northern lights and one is white widow. One of my Northern plants is not growing like the others. It's hard to describe but the plant seems to be growing asymmetrically and hasn't filled in like the others. I'll post pictures, but for example it will grow half a leaf split down the center or twisted mangled leaves. The pics are all of the same plant. I rotate their positions under the light. Hopefully I posted this in the right area, sorry if I did not. Much thanks to any advise! View attachment 3987317View attachment 3987319 View attachment 3987320View attachment 3987321


Use some epsone salt in the waterings looks deficient its mag deficient.


----------



## Thood64 (Jul 30, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Use some epsone salt in the waterings looks deficient its mag deficient.


Thanks I'll give it a shot. Any reason why only this one was affected? They are all on the same schedule and in the same soil(fox farm ocean forest).


----------



## gg2 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thood64 said:


> Hey Guys, my names Tim. New to this whole growing and forum thing. I was doing pretty well but can't seem to figure out what's wrong with my one plant. My setup is a 400w HID in a 2x4x5 tent. RH has been steady at 45% and temp at 83 degrees. I have 4 plants in total 3 are northern lights and one is white widow. One of my Northern plants is not growing like the others. It's hard to describe but the plant seems to be growing asymmetrically and hasn't filled in like the others. I'll post pictures, but for example it will grow half a leaf split down the center or twisted mangled leaves. The pics are all of the same plant. I rotate their positions under the light. Hopefully I posted this in the right area, sorry if I did not. Much thanks to any advise! View attachment 3987317View attachment 3987319 View attachment 3987320View attachment 3987321


Welcome to this awesome group ,Tim ,Thood64. Plants are very nice looking. A newbie here, but I know someone will help you as soon as they can. Everyone here is great and gives awesome knowledge of their experience.


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Aug 2, 2017)

So here is week 6 update. Plants are starting to bud. Smells really good and plants are still stretching so that's a good thing they should be done stretching very soon if not now.not much else has changed.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 2, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> So here is week 6 update. Plants are starting to bud. Smells really good and plants are still stretching so that's a good thing they should be done stretching very soon if not now.not much else has changed.


Lookin good these r mine 3 weeks 3 days in. Started using a 4-14-4 mineral salt. So i hope these will explade from this combo. At 6 7 weeks ill give it 0-9-9 mineral salt.


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Aug 2, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Lookin good these r mine 3 weeks 3 days in. Started using a 4-14-4 mineral salt. So i hope these will explade from this combo. At 6 7 weeks ill give it 0-9-9 mineral salt.


Sweet..... What kind are they


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 2, 2017)

This plant is four weeks in tomorrow and its maybe 8 inches wide and 6 inches tall. This a canuk amnesia. It was in a 3 gallon pot and it wasnt growing any bigger so i put it in a tub like my others a few days ago its growing alittle. The flower spots have started to show but still no growth except a few small leaves.i was able to get the plant out without hurting the roots. Anything i can do do make it better? Any help plz. Should i just start another bubble? I dont think this is gonna yield...


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 2, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> Sweet..... What kind are they


My uddy gave me the solution to mix by the gallon. They sell it at ace its a root stimulator and flowering site booster.


----------



## D_lad (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello everyone I'm from Ireland I'm 4 weeks into my first grow here is some pictures of how I'm getting on.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 3, 2017)

Looking good Ireland ..What strain are they ?


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

D_lad said:


> Hello everyone I'm from Ireland I'm 4 weeks into my first grow here is some pictures of how I'm getting on.
> View attachment 3989295
> View attachment 3989296
> View attachment 3989297
> ...


Hey Ireland, your plants look great and very healthy too.How old are the bigger ones in your pics? I am first time grower and have three that still seem to be growing so slow!! Healthy but also just small.. Hope I will get to the stage yours are at and looking this beautiful. Good luck with your grow and welcome aboard here. Everyone is just great at helping you here with questions we may have and I always seem to have many .lol.. keep us updated and you have a good day.Thanks for sharing too


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> This plant is four weeks in tomorrow and its maybe 8 inches wide and 6 inches tall. This a canuk amnesia. It was in a 3 gallon pot and it wasnt growing any bigger so i put it in a tub like my others a few days ago its growing alittle. The flower spots have started to show but still no growth except a few small leaves.i was able to get the plant out without hurting the roots. Anything i can do do make it better? Any help plz. Should i just start another bubble? I dont think this is gonna yield...


Hey Martin, your plants looks really good and healthy too!! New to growing , first time myself. Can I ask what did your buddy give you to put on your plants that helped them grow? I have three 5 and 1/2 weeks old, but so little still. One is bigger but still slow growing. I think yours are gonna produce some good 420 for you by the looks of it. Keep us posted, will ya? Thanks for sharing too


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Lookin good these r mine 3 weeks 3 days in. Started using a 4-14-4 mineral salt. So i hope these will explade from this combo. At 6 7 weeks ill give it 0-9-9 mineral salt.


Guess I need to try some of this recipe you have put up here. Maybe my'n will start to do more.. Thanks for sharing your info and pics...


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 3, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Looking good Ireland ..What strain are they ?


Try giving some 4-12-4


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 3, 2017)

They r exploding since last week and help from the change of nutrients and added phosphate has made them bushier since yesterday. If ur doing autos get something different for nutes. Something high in phosphate. It helps get bigger blooms. Im a newbie but these girls are gonna yeild. I have 8 lights on each. Who says u cant grow with topsoil..... And cfls. Adding more light this week. The main stem is huge size of a quarter.


----------



## D_lad (Aug 4, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Looking good Ireland ..What strain are they ?


White widow big bud


----------



## D_lad (Aug 4, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Try giving some 4-12-4


White widow big bud


----------



## Thood64 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Use some epsone salt in the waterings looks deficient its mag deficient.


Finally had a minute to get back on here. I gave the sick plant a spray of water/epsom salt. So we'll see how that turns out. Now my other plants are starting to get yellow tips on the ends of their leaves. (Mostly on the top). I was thinking light burn/stress? The last photo is something else goin on that I have no clue what to do.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thood64 said:


> View attachment 3990259 View attachment 3990263 View attachment 3990264 View attachment 3990265
> Finally had a minute to get back on here. I gave the sick plant a spray of water/epsom salt. So we'll see how that turns out. Now my other plants are starting to get yellow tips on the ends of their leaves. (Mostly on the top). I was thinking light burn/stress? The last photo is something else goin on that I have no clue what to do.


Epsom all of them i water them with epsom everyday just a spoon per gallon. Continue with reg feedings and add moee epsome till u. Notice them come alive i promise. Look at mine. These r 4 weeks old today.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thood64 said:


> View attachment 3990259 View attachment 3990263 View attachment 3990264 View attachment 3990265
> Finally had a minute to get back on here. I gave the sick plant a spray of water/epsom salt. So we'll see how that turns out. Now my other plants are starting to get yellow tips on the ends of their leaves. (Mostly on the top). I was thinking light burn/stress? The last photo is something else goin on that I have no clue what to do.


Move the light 10inches iff the top. I got 8 lights a plant right now. N they r on 24/7. Mine have mo heat stress. They looked like those. Mix 2-3 table spoons of epsom to a gallon of water. They should perk right up. Dont spray watering at the stem is the best and try n get some rain water so u can spray with that only. Its what ive been doing.i have like 10 flower spots on each of my bubblelicious. Im getting 4 new leaves a day on them. About a inch to 1 1/2 inch growth aday. Get a flower booster with low-n high-p low-k. Something that can boost flowering spots and production. At 4 weeks they start to flower.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 5, 2017)

End of week 4 update. These have bushed out since changing to 4-12-4 npk its blooming all over and is filling the inside of my 18 gallon pot. Crazy crazy getting 6 200 equiv to add to each friday. These r gonna be huge. Banded the tops to get lower canopy lit up. 24 hr lighting too. Will keep it like that till the end. Water till i see it inthe pan then dont water for a few days until its all fed. Theser sucking up the water. I think i got a pheno cuz its got pink stripes on the leaf stems but nowhere else. Its starting to stink in the morning too. Good luck guys. I cananswer any q's if interested. Can only tell u HOW ive been doing things.


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 6, 2017)

Whatsup guys! New here, I got banned from GC for unknown reasons, just woke up and It says I have been banned. No warnings for anything lol I'll have a couple grow logs going soon once I figure out where to start them  one of them I'm using 30+ year old seeds!


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 6, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> Whatsup guys! New here, I got banned from GC for unknown reasons, just woke up and It says I have been banned. No warnings for anything lol I'll have a couple grow logs going soon once I figure out where to start them  one of them I'm using 30+ year old seeds!


WELCOME TO R.I.U Cubes


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 7, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Epsom all of them i water them with epsom everyday just a spoon per gallon. Continue with reg feedings and add moee epsome till u. Notice them come alive i promise. Look at mine. These r 4 weeks old today.


Looking sweet ... Bro I can't wait to get my grow going ...I have decided to do a nirvana (Northern lights ) and a fast buds "breeder"( gorilla glue) and a barneys farm (breeder) blue mammoth ... I am going to use a 600 watt HPS bulb with a mix of 40/40 of coco loco and happy frog with 20% perlite mix in 5 gal smart pots in a 3x3x72" grow tent ...I'm just waiting on my beans now they should arrive this week


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 7, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> Whatsup guys! New here, I got banned from GC for unknown reasons, just woke up and It says I have been banned. No warnings for anything lol I'll have a couple grow logs going soon once I figure out where to start them  one of them I'm using 30+ year old seeds!


What kind of seeds are they?"the 30 year old seeds"


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> What kind of seeds are they?"the 30 year old seeds"


No idea man lol a friends mom saved all her seeds back from the 70s and 80s in a gerber baby food jar that is damn near full! his dad stumbled upon them cleaning the house a few weeks ago  I bet there's at least 20 or more different strains in the jar that haven't been around in a long time. All of the ones I tried germinating barely cracked open and then died :/ except one! I put Alil kelp mix into some water and let it soak for a day or so and got it going  I have access to all of them so if you guys got some good germ methods for old seeds let me know! I found a kit from monster gardens that looks pretty promising


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 7, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> View attachment 3991436
> No idea man lol a friends mom saved all her seeds back from the 70s and 80s in a gerber baby food jar that is damn near full! his dad stumbled upon them cleaning the house a few weeks ago  I bet there's at least 20 or more different strains in the jar that haven't been around in a long time. All of the ones I tried germinating barely cracked open and then died :/ except one! I put Alil kelp mix into some water and let it soak for a day or so and got it going  I have access to all of them so if you guys got some good germ methods for old seeds let me know! I found a kit from monster gardens that looks pretty promising


That's freaking awesome... When I was growing up u used to find swag that was fire like red bud and skunk now a days its gorilla glue and Northern lights are the popular strains ...Well the best of luck buddy hopefully you end up with good bud!!!!!! Happy growing


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> That's freaking awesome... When I was growing up u used to find swag that was fire like red bud and skunk now a days its gorilla glue and Northern lights are the popular strains ...Well the best of luck buddy hopefully you end up with good bud!!!!!! Happy growing


Sweet! I hope I do too lol I've got one from some mexi brick bud that's goin good, I just hope it's female lol


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 7, 2017)

These r mine 4 weeks in put a 200w on each plus 7 100w cfls they r doubling in size everday its crazy one has 12 bloom spots and 16 on the other these bubblelicious autos are the shit by nirvana.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 8, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> These r mine 4 weeks in put a 200w on each plus 7 100w cfls they r doubling in size everday its crazy one has 12 bloom spots and 16 on the other these bubblelicious autos are the shit by nirvana.


They look good nice and bushy hopefully they are female


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 8, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> Sweet! I hope I do too lol I've got one from some mexi brick budView attachment 3991477 that's goin good, I just hope it's female lol


I grew some of that on my last grow I still have some left not really the flavor I wanted


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 8, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> These r mine 4 weeks in put a 200w on each plus 7 100w cfls they r doubling in size everday its crazy one has 12 bloom spots and 16 on the other these bubblelicious autos are the shit by nirvana.


Are those bubblicious from Nirvana?


----------



## Blanca Deleon (Aug 8, 2017)

So this auto has been growing for 3 weeks . It's been under 3 cfls with fan and between 80 to 85 degrees in coco coir just been ph ing the water to 6.5 7. No nuts . What can this be? Any suggestions?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 8, 2017)

Blanca Deleon said:


> So this auto has been growing for 3 weeks . It's been under 3 cfls with fan and between 80 to 85 degrees in coco coir just been ph ing the water to 6.5 7. No nuts . What can this be? Any suggestions?


I am not a professional but from what I can c there is no perlite. Oxygen is just as important as water to them plants.... As far as cfl's go I have never used them so I don't know if that is too close or not.is that coco loco?


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 8, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I grew some of that on my last grow I still have some left not really the flavor I wanted


I'm not too picky about my flavors as long as it doesn't taste like ass lol I liked the flowers it came from, nice light green instead of super dark green like mexi brick weed usually is


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 8, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> I'm not too picky about my flavors as long as it doesn't taste like ass lol I liked the flowers it came from, nice light green instead of super dark green like mexi brick weed usually is


No shit huh ...Lol usually brown and compact like the woman...Lol


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 8, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> They look good nice and bushy hopefully they are female


Theyr both women and fat af almost 2 ft tall already n only 4 1/2 weeks in. They r stretching for light errydayand literally the flower spots 12-16 aplant.


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 8, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> No shit huh ...Lol usually brown and compact like the woman...Lol


lol I don't have a pic of the bud it came from but I have another plant going out of this xD lol looks like shit huh


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 8, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> lol I don't have a pic of the bud it came from but I have another plant going out of this xD lol looks like shit huh


Wtf is that? Schwag?


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 8, 2017)

Reggie from Mexico lol


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 9, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> lol I don't have a pic of the bud it came from but I have another plant going out of this xD lol looks like shit huh


It looks like normal Mexican stuff... compact with black seeds


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 9, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> It looks like normal Mexican stuff... compact with black seeds


Yep lol about 50cents a g


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 9, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> Yep lol about 50cents a g


Yeah if they would just cure it for a while it wouldn't even be that bad


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 9, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Yeah if they would just cure it for a while it wouldn't even be that bad


Yepp, lol they don't care about the product just money :/


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

New grower here. I signed up about a week ago and figured I would make myself a little known. I have already had several questions answered by the amazing people on this board and I am so thankful for all of the help so far. Hopefully some day soon, I will have enough knowledge to pay it forward as well. Thanks all!

Noobie


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Aug 10, 2017)

What's up guys just wanted to do a week 7 update. I got everything tied down with lst and bowl training. Pushing about 700 watts led. What do you all think.... Any tips sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 11, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> What's up guys just wanted to do a week 7 update. I got everything tied down with lst and bowl training. Pushing about 700 watts led. What do you all think.... Any tips sorry for the crappy pic


Use grow start where are the bud spots at? Im at the end of week 5 and mine are 2 1/2 ft talland thick. Use grow start r-12-4 its 10 bucks use 1/4 strength. Its gonna boost it for aure. Look at these as of now. These have 8 23w cfls each and they are growing like bushes with 12-16 shoots on each. My amnesia is about the size of those u got goin. I think cfl is better for growing compared to the led. Just a personal preference. My grow is cool and never any heat also i have the lights on 24-7. I got about 3000w equiv. I have 6 blue in all with these giving them full spectrum. Pretty basic setup under a 100 in lights and splitters. Good luck just passing my stuff along. Bigger pots, bigger roots, bigger yields. Happy growing.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 11, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Are those bubblicious from Nirvana?


Yup


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 11, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Use grow start where are the bud spots at? Im at the end of week 5 and mine are 2 1/2 ft talland thick. Use grow start r-12-4 its 10 bucks use 1/4 strength. Its gonna boost it for aure. Look at these as of now. These have 8 23w cfls each and they are growing like bushes with 12-16 shoots on each. My amnesia is about the size of those u got goin. I think cfl is better for growing compared to the led. Just a personal preference. My grow is cool and never any heat also i have the lights on 24-7. I got about 3000w equiv. I have 6 blue in all with these giving them full spectrum. Pretty basic setup under a 100 in lights and splitters. Good luck just passing my stuff along. Bigger pots, bigger roots, bigger yields. Happy growing.


You must be comparing to some SHITTY leds! Lol


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 11, 2017)

What do you think ya'll? Is this a dude or is it too early to tell?


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 11, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> What do you think ya'll? Is this a dude or is it too early to tell?


Its a boy its got a small sack already


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 11, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> What do you think ya'll? Is this a dude or is it too early to tell?


Looks like a dude to me, but I'm new so don't kill it just yet xD lol


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 11, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> You must be comparing to some SHITTY leds! Lol


Idk man i prolly got 20000 lumens in these plants each. It cost me 30 bucks to run 24 bulbs this past month. Works well for me. Some like leds i dont havent got one that works properly. Would love to find a good one tho. Bout to change the bulbs. Got some 200watt bulbs and have 6 45w cfl 2700k 200w equivs comin in the mail hope to have 30000 lumens on these girls each starting next wednesday. So im bout to b able to get a nice harvest off of these. They finally have hairs forming. Time to change the lighting options.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 11, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> Looks like a dude to me, but I'm new so don't kill it just yet xD lol


Dont wait too long, cuz it will pollinate the others.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 11, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> What do you think ya'll? Is this a dude or is it too early to tell?


Looks like a dude maybe in 2or 3 days his nuts will drop a little more to make u certain... but like Martin said don't wait to long or it will pollinate your female


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 11, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Idk man i prolly got 20000 lumens in these plants each. It cost me 30 bucks to run 24 bulbs this past month. Works well for me. Some like leds i dont havent got one that works properly. Would love to find a good one tho. Bout to change the bulbs. Got some 200watt bulbs and have 6 45w cfl 2700k 200w equivs comin in the mail hope to have 30000 lumens on these girls each starting next wednesday. So im bout to b able to get a nice harvest off of these. They finally have hairs forming. Time to change the lighting options.


Lumens aren't as important as PAR and YPF


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 11, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> Looks like a dude to me, but I'm new so don't kill it just yet xD lol


What do you think? Mighty Hermaphrodite...y? Lol


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 11, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> What do you think? Mighty Hermaphrodite...y? Lol


It looks like it right now :/


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Aug 11, 2017)

IDK. My led full spectrum does really good. Yes cfls are. Cheaper to run but what's the since of using all them plugs. IDK I have used cfls before but to me it doesn't compare to a Good led


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 12, 2017)

Smokeguy420 said:


> IDK. My led full spectrum does really good. Yes cfls are. Cheaper to run but what's the since of using all them plugs. IDK I have used cfls before but to me it doesn't compare to a Good led


All the grow journals I've read and vids I've watched of cfl harvests the bud is airy and not as dense compared to LED and hps harvests. But shit if you're on a super tight budget go for it lol I'd just rather bite the bullet and spend the money on lights/tech made for cultivation and enjoy the superior product tho


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 12, 2017)

Huzzah! Out of my first 4 plants, at least one of them is a lovely li'l lady.


----------



## Cubes15128 (Aug 12, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> Huzzah! Out of my first 4 plants, at least one of them is a lovely li'l lady.


Awesome! Lol so your other three turned out male?


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 12, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> Awesome! Lol so your other three turned out male?


Well, 1 is looking like it is male, one is still a seedling and the other did not survive. But that is why I started with 4. I knew I would fuck some up. If there is one thing I am great at, It is fucking things up.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much water in measurements should I give to my 3 week old babies? Just Transplanted last night into 5 gallon planters, due to them stretching and so so small.. Thanks so much if anyone could help me out


Judge when to water them by their weight. Good luck!


----------



## HORRAS (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey ppl,have a look at my ladies and tell me what you think,it was a winter grow, Bubba kush cbd strain.


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 14, 2017)

HORRAS said:


> Hey ppl,have a look at my ladies and tell me what you think,it was a winter grow, Bubba kush cbd strain.


Hows ur PH
Lots of yellow leaves


----------



## HORRAS (Aug 14, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> Hows ur PH
> Lots of yellow leaves


Ph is fine,im worried


----------



## Thood64 (Aug 14, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Move the light 10inches iff the top. I got 8 lights a plant right now. N they r on 24/7. Mine have mo heat stress. They looked like those. Mix 2-3 table spoons of epsom to a gallon of water. Thy should perk right up. Dont spray watering at the stem is the best and try n get some rain water so u can spray with that only. Its what ive been doing.i have like 10 flower spots on each of my bubblelicious. Im getting 4 new leaves a day on them. About a inch to 1 1/2 inch growth aday. Get a flower booster with low-n high-p low-k. Something that can boost flowering spots and production. At 4 weeks they start to flower.


Thank you! The salt definitely helped out. Now my other plant that had the yellow tips is getting worse though. I think it's deficient in potassium but I'm not sure. These aren't autos either I would like to flip them to flowering, but I want them to be healthy before I do.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 14, 2017)

Try this stuff it works good and its organic. I pit the pellets on the soil and put them in water to dissolve to make my own nute mix stuffs like firecrackers to the plants. Its got everything u need in this stuff. Cost is 6 bucks.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 14, 2017)

Week 5 update these plants r big. Thats all i can say. Beautiful they r begining to go into flowering. Not bad for my first grow. Went from growin tomatos to this and its working. I still mist them every morning with blue lights on till the fan dries them. Then im right back to full lighting after they dry. I feed them every other day. And the results have been great. The light cycle stays on 24\7. Except wen i mist them. Thats wen i shut off the bright 2700k and leave 6500k on only. There are 3 blues to 13 2700k. I think when these 45w (200w equiv) cfls come today they should start packing on weight everyone says its not about lumens, it is about that. because when i put these brighter lights it grows crazy and everyone said they dont get big in the closet and not with cfl but they have . passed most growin with led and some hps. These lights work. So u guys judge wen its finished. This is my first grow. I just have done basic gardening.


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 14, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Week 5 update these plants r big. Thats all i can say. Beautiful they r begining to go into flowering. Not bad for my first grow. Went from growin tomatos to this and its working. I still mist them every morning with blue lights on till the fan dries them. Then im right back to full lighting after they dry. I feed them every other day. And the results have been great. The light cycle stays on 24\7. Except wen i mist them. Thats wen i shut off the bright 2700k and leave 6500k on only. There are 3 blues to 13 2700k. I think when these 45w (200w equiv) cfls come today they should start packing on weight everyone says its not about lumens, it is about that. because when i put these brighter lights it grows crazy and everyone said they dont get big in the closet and not with cfl but they have . passed most growin with led and some hps. These lights work. So u guys judge wen its finished. This is my first grow. I just have done basic gardening.


Damn buddy, looking good.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 15, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Try this stuff it works good and its organic. I pit the pellets on the soil and put them in water to dissolve to make my own nute mix stuffs like firecrackers to the plants. Its got everything u need in this stuff. Cost is 6 bucks.


What is the recipe


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 15, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Try this stuff it works good and its organic. I pit the pellets on the soil and put them in water to dissolve to make my own nute mix stuffs like firecrackers to the plants. Its got everything u need in this stuff. Cost is 6 bucks.


What is the recipe


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 15, 2017)

The first two weeks i watered using jobes organics all purpose 5 times strength its a 5-2-3. I watered every two days with it.

At week e i used miracle grow Grow start. Its a 4-12-4 and for w weeks use this double atrength for blossom.
Next use dynamife mater magic to put the plant in overdrive.

The recipe is a cap full in the soil and two caps to a gallon of water. Let it dissolve in the gallon and shake. The stuff should settle and water with regularly. This shit makes everything shoot up. This is all ive been doing. With the mater magic stuff i mix a regular dose of big bud with the nute mix. Thats it. Any questions i can help with. If i would have known i would have just been using the grow start from the begining cuz it puts a booster in for the flowering phase. Heres my feeding schedule. Autos can handle abuse so its up to u to see its limits. Try and start lower and work it up to full strength. Also i water a small amount each day about 30 ozs of water a day and they seem happier than when i do it every few days. Recommendation, get some moving bins about 18gallons big and do ur grow like ur outside bigger roots bigger yield. Jorge cervantes says the same thing.


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 15, 2017)

Im a proud Papa of a lovely little mystery strain girl. If I had cigar sized blunts I'd start passing them out. Haha


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 16, 2017)

Got some monsters on my hands its crazy. I got some 200w cfls that are about 7 inches round and 9 inches tall. They r putting these plants in overdrive only paid 36 for all of the lights. Got a deal. Anyways just an update. Wish i would have scrog'd but i got the branches tied back.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 17, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Got some monsters on my hands its crazy. I got some 200w cfls that are about 7 inches round and 9 inches tall. They r putting these plants in overdrive only paid 36 for all of the lights. Got a deal. Anyways just an update. Wish i would have scrog'd but i got the branches tied back.


They are getting big and bushy....


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 17, 2017)

What do you think folks? Does she look like a she?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 17, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> What do you think folks? Does she look like a she?


It kinda looks like a pollen sack


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 17, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> It kinda looks like a pollen sack


 ATTENTION EVERYONE:
Agreed a pollen sack. Looks like u need a seed chart to tell males from females before u even try to plant the seed. Everyone check this out. The person showed 3 males planted and 3 females and marked the bucket. They grew exactly how they showed n the sex was guaranteed. Look on youtube how to tell the sex of weed seeds.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 17, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE:
> Agreed a pollen sack. Looks like u need a seed chart to tell males from females before u even try to plant the seed. Everyone check this out. The person showed 3 males planted and 3 females and marked the bucket. They grew exactly how they showed n the sex was guaranteed. Look on youtube how to tell the sex of weed seeds.


That's pretty cool what if they are feminized seeds??? I had read that for them to make them into fem they sprayed some chemicals to make them fems???? Or does that only count on regular seeds???


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 17, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE:
> Agreed a pollen sack. Looks like u need a seed chart to tell males from females before u even try to plant the seed. Everyone check this out. The person showed 3 males planted and 3 females and marked the bucket. They grew exactly how they showed n the sex was guaranteed. Look on youtube how to tell the sex of weed seeds.


Of all of the research that I jave done, it looms lime there is no real legitimacy to sexing seeds.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 17, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> That's pretty cool what if they are feminized seeds??? I had read that for them to make them into fem they sprayed some chemicals to make them fems???? Or does that only count on regular seeds???


Collodial silver on herms to make female seeds. Basically forcing it to produce fems i guess.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 17, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Collodial silver on herms to make female seeds. Basically forcing it to produce fems i guess.


Nope but u can force it to make females from herm plants as stated above but the chart i posted on here it really is the way he said in the chart. Every male i grew had no volcano crater on the end of the seeds. All my fem seeds i buy r like that. Thought the shart would help.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 17, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Nope but u can force it to make females from herm plants as stated above but the chart i posted on here it really is the way he said in the chart. Every male i grew had no volcano crater on the end of the seeds. All my fem seeds i buy r like that. Thought the shart would help.


Yes very helpful thanks for the chart a helpful piece of information.... Happy growing


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 20, 2017)

ATTENTION EVERYONE PASSING ON A DEAL...........

45w optolight 200w equiv i got 12 of these for under 50 bucks they r bright and r 2700k 3600 lumens they r bright and are 9 inches tall 7 inches round. They r very bright for the money. Just passing on this cfl bulb that kicks ass n is cheap.look em up on ebay. Search:45w cfl grow bulb.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 20, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE PASSING ON A DEAL...........
> 
> 45w optolight 200w equiv i got 12 of these for under 50 bucks they r bright and r 2700k 3600 lumens they r bright and are 9 inches tall 7 inches round. They r very bright for the money. Just passing on this cfl bulb that kicks ass n is cheap.look em up on ebay. Search:45w cfl grow bulb.


Thanks bro for looking out for everyone....


----------



## CollieWeed (Aug 21, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> Of all of the research that I jave done, it looms lime there is no real legitimacy to sexing seeds.


Hey guys! It's good to be here on RIU, been here about a week and loving it!
With that said! I agree with NoobieDoobieDoo ( try saying that 3 times fast) from my understanding, there is no way to tell sex by looking at seeds.


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 21, 2017)

CollieWeed said:


> Hey guys! It's good to be here on RIU, been here about a week and loving it!
> With that said! I agree with NoobieDoobieDoo ( try saying that 3 times fast) from my understanding, there is no way to tell sex by looking at seeds.


 yes u can


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 21, 2017)

Week 6 not too much change. Flowering now they r big .


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 21, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Week 6 not too much change. Flowering now they r big .


Hell yeah looking great need any help smoking give me a holler


----------



## Smokeguy420 (Aug 22, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE:
> Agreed a pollen sack. Looks like u need a seed chart to tell males from females before u even try to plant the seed. Everyone check this out. The person showed 3 males planted and 3 females and marked the bucket. They grew exactly how they showed n the sex was guaranteed. Look on youtube how to tell the sex of weed seeds.


That's what I go by.


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey all, I was just checking on my first ever grow. She is about a week into flowering and I noticed one of the calyxes seems bulbous. Is this normal or do I jave a hermie?


----------



## Christopher Bourgeois (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice to meet you guys, I'm all into hydroponics and growing so you'll probably see me active in the forums more about growing. Feel free to reach out to me anytime!


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 25, 2017)

Dammit...this is a dude isn't it?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 25, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> Dammit...this is a dude isn't it?


Yup his nuts done dropped!!!


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Aug 25, 2017)

Could of you good folks tell me what this is?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks like a mosquito


----------



## yabik (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi guys! I am new at the growing some girls. Hope I will learn too much from this forum!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 28, 2017)

yabik said:


> Hi guys! I am new at the growing some girls. Hope I will learn too much from this forum!


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## franks&beans (Aug 28, 2017)

first post!


----------



## franks&beans (Aug 28, 2017)

oh, forgot to say hi. Hey yall


----------



## franks&beans (Aug 28, 2017)

franks&beans said:


> oh, forgot to say hi. Hey yall


thanks for the likes. looks like I can't like yet. Kinda weird rule, initiation to the site kind of stuff. I get it.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 28, 2017)

franks&beans said:


> thanks for the likes. looks like I can't like yet. Kinda weird rule, initiation to the site kind of stuff. I get it.


Yup u will get there soon


----------



## franks&beans (Aug 28, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Yup u will get there soon


If you're in Texas I hope all is well. i went through 3 hurricanes in Florida and a few tornadoes. Moved since then. lol


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 28, 2017)

franks&beans said:


> If you're in Texas I hope all is well. i went through 3 hurricanes in Florida and a few tornadoes. Moved since then. lol


in all weekend this is my backyard. They found a shark in the neighborhood


----------



## franks&beans (Aug 28, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> in all weekend this is my backyard. They found a shark in the neighborhood View attachment 4001383 View attachment 4001382


holy crap. That shark is news worthy. At least it looks like the live oaks stood strong. I'm going to show a few friends that photo, if you don't mind.

Since, my hurricane experiences I drive a lifted truck w/ aggresive tires. i get stereotyped a lot but fuck it.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 28, 2017)

I hear that screw them they can keep there Prius and I'll put waves over them while I pass them up.Its kool u can show them


----------



## Martin6887 (Aug 28, 2017)

Week 7 update things r big and bushy. The plants stand at 4 ft and 4 and half feet. One is flowering really good the other is slower in flowering. About a week behind my feont one. I have alot of light getting to them. Just been giving 4-12-4 now thru flowering i have sprouts between every leaf. This plant has probably 60 to 70 bud spots they r begining to fill in all white hairs as of now.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 28, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Week 7 update things r big and bushy. The plants stand at 4 ft and 4 and half feet. One is flowering really good the other is slower in flowering. About a week behind my feont one. I have alot of light getting to them. Just been giving 4-12-4 now thru flowering i have sprouts between every leaf. This plant has probably 60 to 70 bud spots they r begining to fill in all white hairs as of now.


They are really looking good ... U gonna get a lot of bud off them


----------



## coviklaflaire (Aug 30, 2017)

Just to say Hy..Second year grower,have 6 grows under my belt but I consider myself still newbie.. Growing and living at ex yugoslavija,400w diy cob led,1m2 tent.My english is pretty bad..Current growing Sweet black angel from samsara seed,but I have thrips..  That is all for my introduction..


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 2, 2017)

Week 4 of flower bushy n beautiful. Bloom booster the whole way till the end. 18 gallon buckets were my best option and its been great this way bigger roots bigger plants bigger yield. I got alot of light on these gals. Its lit to the stem all the way to the dirt. No shortage of light. Happy growing. Any questions on how i got to this point its been laid out in my journal in this section of riu.


----------



## xknight (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. My roots grow in Bosnia  I am newbie in growing seeds, and that is why I have registred here.


----------



## SageFromZen (Sep 4, 2017)

Greetings everyone! Long time grower, newbie to RollItUp. I'm always in search of interesting content and good friends. I currently have a four plant outdoor medical grow. Mostly because it's all I need for the year. I"ve never sold cannabis in my life. My Mother was a three time cancer survivor and was one of the four pivotal cases that helped Dennis Peron put Prop 215 on the 1995 California ballot that passed and went into effect November of 1996. I too have illness.

I am a California native and for this cannabis is my birthright. 

Nice to be here... looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 4, 2017)

coviklaflaire said:


> Just to say Hy..Second year grower,have 6 grows under my belt but I consider myself still newbie.. Growing and living at ex yugoslavija,400w diy cob led,1m2 tent.My english is pretty bad..Current growing Sweet black angel from samsara seed,but I have thrips..  That is all for my introduction..


Usethis works great without hurting rhe plant at all. They make it in pellets and spray. U can sprinkle the pellets on the soil and use the spray on the foilage. U can also try cinnimon and Cheyenne pepper powder on the soil. Also bugs hate anything with kelp in it. They tend to get away from that.


----------



## Bunnybrew (Sep 4, 2017)

Im having trouble uploading images. It says having trouble viewing and loading and that the team is working on the issue. But I see ppl posting now but I cant.. Anyone know whats up


----------



## coviklaflaire (Sep 5, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Usethis works great without hurting rhe plant at all. They make it in pellets and spray. U can sprinkle the pellets on the soil and use the spray on the foilage. U can also try cinnimon and Cheyenne pepper powder on the soil. Also bugs hate anything with kelp in it. They tend to get away from that.


The thing is half of ebay amazont stuff is just too expensive shipping wise to order in Croatia,or they simply dont ship to my country .. And some nice folks from AFN send me green lacewinga larve.. I saw only two alive but Im counting on them..
my garden.. 4sba and one unknown!!


----------



## CollieWeed (Sep 5, 2017)

Can I not purchase the Rollitup app with Paypal at the playstore? It keeps rejecting the purchase.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 5, 2017)

welcome all to RIU!!


----------



## Ynesby (Sep 7, 2017)

Hey new to this site and also new to growing . Can someone please give me a advice on what could be wrong with my plant? They're 2 weeks old!


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ynesby said:


> Hey new to this site and also new to growing . Can someone please give me a advice on what could be wrong with my plant? They're 2 weeks old!


Need better light


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 7, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Need better light


Look at my grow journal and u will see i had like 25 leaves on my plants in 2 weeks


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 7, 2017)

Look at all myposts and u will see what u can do to get them huge.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 7, 2017)

rollitup said:


> What stage of the plant are you at, how big is the marijuana plant. It is best to let it go dry and then water, not every day this will increase the root size as the roots will go searching and eventually get bigger. To make it easier you can collect rain water in a bucked. Work around your weather if it rains one day dont water if you have a dry spell go up there every couple of days and feed them.


I know you are going to get this @rollitup, so this is my question?
Do you still look like a long hair hippie like you did in 2006? I'm curious as I cut that shit off years ago, it just became a pain in the ass.
But your advice is still good to this day, nice


----------



## Ynesby (Sep 7, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Look at all myposts and u will see what u can do to get them huge.



Here's a picture of the another one it seen to be doing well while the other one may have a deficiency


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 7, 2017)

This place (Roll it Up) kind of sucks. I can't seem to find instruction on the use of this site. I found a place that had some information on becoming a member but I wasn't eligible to read it. I can't reply with a link. Uploading a picture is a joke, it worked once, but I couldn't get it to load another, no it wasn't too big. Ive sent an email to HQ hoping to get a little assistance by havent heard anything back.... why should I waste my time here? So frustrating, so unfortunate.


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ynesby said:


> View attachment 4006777
> Here's a picture of the another one it seen to be doing well while the other one may have a deficiency


Get some flower booster cuz u can start boosting that plant now i used miracle grow flower booster 15-30-15. Mine r 4 ft at 5 weeks flower and r flowering everywhere. Ill post updates saturday at week 9. I bet u if u change to cfl from led they will start to grow faster. I used 45w 2700k x12-200w equivs. And have 6 6500k 26w 150w equiv and 15 23w 2700k bulbs above also. I kept the bulbe right on top of them. At a month my plants were 2 ft and really really bushy. So i can only help u with what i did. U can add epsom salt to all ur waterings and mist all ur plant with nutes now. I did and it helped alot. Most ppl say dont do this but it always works good if u have fans going. Epsom salt will perk it up. Got my cfls cheap from ebay and fixtures from lowes


----------



## Jana (WildFire) (Sep 8, 2017)

New but not new, Use to be on here few years back, but unfortunately cannot remember identity I used. LOL. Was friends with a few on here but cannot remember their identities either. From Colorado born and raised. YAY Colorado finally legalized.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 8, 2017)

If your from Florida be safe and get the hell out of there


----------



## Viridios (Sep 9, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey all 

Should of went on this thread first and introduce myself. I'm a very new grower in fact on my first grow at the moment. I decided to start with autos and I'm running on day 25 from seed and I have had some problems but so far so good. Hope to get to learn and grow and get into this hobby of ours with a passion. Here's a pic, it's critical Neville haze auto.


----------



## Dern2210 (Sep 10, 2017)

hi everyone thx so much moviesonline.ac


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> This place (Roll it Up) kind of sucks. I can't seem to find instruction on the use of this site. I found a place that had some information on becoming a member but I wasn't eligible to read it. I can't reply with a link. Uploading a picture is a joke, it worked once, but I couldn't get it to load another, no it wasn't too big. Ive sent an email to HQ hoping to get a little assistance by havent heard anything back.... why should I waste my time here? So frustrating, so unfortunate.


As once a new member not long ago at all, patience my friend. 

As a new member you can only do so many thing, try liking posts, helping people if you can or just telling someone they are doing well  by posting and being active you become an active member instead of new and you'll be able to post photos with no issues.


Sorry your having issues as a new member :/


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 11, 2017)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> As once a new member not long ago at all, patience my friend.
> 
> As a new member you can only do so many thing, try liking posts, helping people if you can or just telling someone they are doing well  by posting and being active you become an active member instead of new and you'll be able to post photos with no issues.
> 
> ...



 Thank you!! 
I've never seen anything like this... a place to get answers, but they won't let you ask questions. Weird. I truly want to thank you personally for taking the time to give me the old "keep your chin up". 

I posted a picture and description of how I used my AC to cool my DWC tank. That worked just fine, i could even add a picture, but I had questions that needed answerin, and i couldn't get them addressed. And for some reason adding pictures has been a real drag. I'm really on the fence regarding whether or not I should even bother with this place. 

Thank you again! If i do decide to stick around it will be because you. You were the only one who gave even a little bit of a care. Cheers


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Thank you!!
> I've never seen anything like this... a place to get answers, but they won't let you ask questions. Weird. I truly want to thank you personally for taking the time to give me the old "keep your chin up".
> 
> I posted a picture and description of how I used my AC to cool my DWC tank. That worked just fine, i could even add a picture, but I had questions that needed answerin, and i couldn't get them addressed. And for some reason adding pictures has been a real drag. I'm really on the fence regarding whether or not I should even bother with this place.
> ...


One, I'd like to thank you for so hat lively comment! It was thoughtful and well written; and again so sorry as I cannot speak for the members who pout out the "about a pound" joke or people who don't want to give advice, but I can speak for myself and I say that it might be worth staying. I too, once thought maybe I wasn't right for here, I didn't have people to talk to or give me advice without sarcasm. But a few months on here has shown me you always find your crowd somewhere, mine is outdoors for sure and I still get some people that I call trolls. But that's everywhere in life.  

Ps, I'd be happy to answer any question you have that I can  

Pps, your camera is fantastic and so are your plants!
Have a good one!


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks. The pictures were taken with something called a Celestron Micro Fi. It's a 80x microscope that hooks to a phone or tablet via WiFi. It's pretty clever.


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 11, 2017)

Ms. Cannabis Queen. How do you grow, Indoors, hydro, soil, outdoors?


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Ms. Cannabis Queen. How do you grow, Indoors, hydro, soil, outdoors?


Outdoor mostly but all plants started inside for 2-3 weeks; this is my second year growing technically how about you?


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm all indoors. I have 4 dogs, so I couldn't grow outside if I wanted to. I grow RDWC about 50 gallons, 4 plants in a homemade system. I made my room larger for this grow and added a closet for 1 plant in dirt. For lights I use 2 400watt Phytomax 2s for the hydro, and 1 P9 Platinum over dirt. My room is in an insulated shed. This is my second grow. I was pretty successfully the first time. I grew Great White Shark and Northern Lights. This time it's Ayahuasca Purple and Pineapple Chunk.


----------



## Keys317 (Sep 12, 2017)

*Keys317New Member*
I really didn't plan on growing, but I discovered a single seed left on my garage work bench. Two weeks before finding the seed, I had planted a couple of tomato plants in pots in my back yard. So I put the seed in the pot with one of the tomato plants. After it sprouted, I decided to do some research and learn something about raising the plant (I knew absolutely nothing about growing). So after learning that it was female plants the produce the "good stuff" I just let it grow until I could determine the sex. Once I decided it was female I removed the tomato plant from the pot. I think it's a sativa, but not really sure. I'm just looking for some advice as to when I should harvest. I live in Indiana, I first noticed the seed had sprouted on 5/12/17. Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am newbie here and would like to learn more knowledge on growing indoors. I am planning to grow but first need some advise on some expert so here I am. See yah all around.


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Sep 13, 2017)

Yay! My first attempt and she is getting nice and frosty!


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 13, 2017)

How old are your plants?


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 13, 2017)

BuzzyGuzzy said:


> Hello everyone, I am newbie here and would like to learn more knowledge on growing indoors. I am planning to grow but first need some advise on some expert so here I am. See yah all around.


Have you grown before? I would say your light is the biggest hurdle, everything else can be comprised and worked around. I'm an LED guy, but if money is an issue and things like heat arent an issue I would say metal halide/High Pressure Sodium might be your best bet. LEDs are great, but the amount of straight up Bull$hit involved with claims on performance is shocking. And yhen theres tje cost. If you go LED look me up. I've used Spectrum King 400+, Platinum P300s and P4, G8, and presently use Black Dog.


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Sep 13, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> How old are your plants?


She's at about 13.5 weeks from germination. Give or take a few days.


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 13, 2017)

How long in flower? That picture was cool, but I'm sure you have more... hint. Cheers


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 13, 2017)

xknight said:


> Hi everyone. My roots grow in Bosnia  I am newbie in growing seeds, and that is why I have registred here.


Hello. I'm a seed guy myself. Welcome


----------



## Ghost of Davy Jones (Sep 13, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Have you grown before? I would say your light is the biggest hurdle, everything else can be comprised and worked around. I'm an LED guy, but if money is an issue and things like heat arent an issue I would say metal halide/High Pressure Sodium might be your best bet. LEDs are great, but the amount of straight up Bull$hit involved with claims on performance is shocking. And yhen theres tje cost. If you go LED look me up. I've used Spectrum King 400+, Platinum P300s and P4, G8, and presently use Black Dog.


Whats that Blackdog like?


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 13, 2017)

I have 2 400watt lights. I love them. My plants love them.


----------



## Rotmos (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey there everyone. I'm 27 years old and i live in the northern part of europe.
I'm new here & have been growing one plant, in about a year ago, though it was more of an experiment/learning the phases of her life. 

Now I'm more "organized", concerning lights, airflow, watering, nutrients e.t.c.
My growing (indoors) space is 40×40×120cm, so i don't have a lot of space to play with. I germinated three seeds (blue dream) but since i realised my limit in space, i treated 2 of them pretty rough. For example i topped one of them when it only had one node...

Now I'm having two plants in veg-phase and they seem to enjoy their life so far (now vegged for ~5 weeks) I'm using a LED-light, 0.1kW and the temp is ~19-21°C at "night" and ~24-26°C during "day". Humidity ~55-60%. I use 100% coco-fibre for one plant, and the other one is 100% soil. That one in just coco seem to be in need for some more N. (Yellowing tips and tiny dots). So i gave her 2ml 20% N (canna) and also 2ml trace elements, also canna, while watering her.

Now to my question...I do have a large amount of chalk (calsium/magnesium) and i was wondering if it's possible for me to mix a very small amount of that chalk in to the water i plan to water her with? Just to balance the Ph. I mean, it couldn't do any harm at least, right?

I'm grateful for any answers concerning this & and I'm so happy that this forum exist 

Cheers!


----------



## BandanaBreath (Sep 14, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> Yay! My first attempt and she is getting nice and frosty!


nice job and hello!


----------



## BandanaBreath (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey ya'll. Here because weed makes us sane then insane. Not my first rodeo but I'm far from a master.


----------



## honeychilddd (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey everyone this is my first post, but i'm in here to look and grow knowledge.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello everyone and welcome to RIU! Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the Intro thread. Use and work with the search feature, as most any question you can think of has already been asked and answered many times. Pictures of specific plant problems are almost required for members to help you. Any questions about site function are covered in the the Support forum. Have fun. Oh, and watch out for the Politics section


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Sep 18, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> How long in flower? That picture was cool, but I'm sure you have more... hint. Cheers


She is probably 3-4 weeks in to flowering. She is getting really frosty all over. I just wish she was bigger. This is my first ever grow and I did it on a budget so CFL all the way. But she had some stresses and did not grow too tall. I have about a 6" cola and several good sized popcorn buds but all in all she is about 10" tall. So my yeild will be rather low but the experience is way more valuable to me right now.


----------



## Stltoed (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm with you. I decided to grow a strain (Pineapple Chunk) that was rumored to be sensitive to nutrients. Well i have this strain and another (Ayahuasca Purple) in the same DWC. I ended up with Nitrogen toxicity, so P Chunk is destined for popcorn too. I'm ok with it. In 3 weeks ill be done and ready for a new grow after Halloween. This grow wasn't a total waste... I tried soil for the first time. I have one plant. I started a PK booster yesterday, looking forward to watching this plant bulk up.

I think you have the right outlook on this. It doesn't pay to cry yourself to sleep when shit goes south... just learn from it and get better at it. Hopefully what you do get is worthwhile. This brings about another important part of all this... The drying and proper curing of your harvest. This really is as important as growing. No-one wants to smoke hay.


----------



## Farr2210 (Sep 18, 2017)

im newbie hello everyone moviesonline.ac


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 20, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> She is probably 3-4 weeks in to flowering. She is getting really frosty all over. I just wish she was bigger. This is my first ever grow and I did it on a budget so CFL all the way. But she had some stresses and did not grow too tall. I have about a 6" cola and several good sized popcorn buds but all in all she is about 10" tall. So my yeild will be rather low but the experience is way more valuable to me right now.


4 oz off my bubblelicious


----------



## Keys317 (Sep 22, 2017)

What do you guys think? Is it ready to harvest, have I already waited too long or should I wait longer?


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Sep 22, 2017)

Keys317 said:


> What do you guys think? Is it ready to harvest, have I already waited too long or should I wait longer?


Im new as fuck but she looks pretty damn milky and good to go to me.


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Sep 22, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> 4 oz off my bubblelicious


What do you think? Is she close or is she close? Or is she close?


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 22, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> What do you think? Is she close or is she close? Or is she close?


Wait a week or 2 more and flush with agave nectar for the next few it looks good b patient. I got a hp on my bubble auto from nirvana.


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Sep 22, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Wait a week or 2 more and flush with agave nectar for the next few it looks good b patient. I got a hp on my bubble auto from nirvana.


A week or two? The pistil are curling and turning amber pretty rapidly. I was at about 10% amber yesterday and now Im at about 30%


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 22, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> A week or two? The pistil are curling and turning amber pretty rapidly. I was at about 10% amber yesterday and now Im at about 30%





NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> A week or two? The pistil are curling and turning amber pretty rapidly. I was at about 10% amber yesterday and now Im at about 30%


Its time shoot for 80% it will b some strong shit. B pateint its comin


----------



## frizzayy (Sep 23, 2017)

Following I'm new too about to get a auto grow going  looking good


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 23, 2017)

Girlfriend: I say they look good.. You think mine is ready? Amnesia haze auto


----------



## frizzayy (Sep 24, 2017)

Keys317 said:


> What do you guys think? Is it ready to harvest, have I already waited too long or should I wait longer?


 Wow


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Wait a week or 2 more and flush with agave nectar for the next few it looks good b patient. I got a hp on my bubble auto from nirvana.





Martin6887 said:


> Its time shoot for 80% it will b some strong shit. B pateint its comin


Lol


----------



## David Bannerson (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey there,

I'm new to this site. How do I start a grow journal? I tried doing it and it resulted in error every time.


----------



## D-Jee (Sep 26, 2017)

Yo!!! Mofo's Im J-dee and just joint (sorry pun) this great great forum, looking forward to learning about everybody's weed stories and if there's any single ladies stoners out their......


----------



## grisbi (Sep 27, 2017)

hi everybody, reading you from paris, and learned so much here!!! i cant imagine starting a growroom without all your precious advises and experiences!
best regards my dudes! keep doing great job!


----------



## Martin6887 (Sep 30, 2017)

Got a pound off 3 plants with cfls 2 bubblelicious that r immediate couch lock. Amnseia is a upper stone but this was a great crop using 3 candy kush just germinated and a auto pounder so i hope this works out.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 1, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> Got a pound off 3 plants with cfls 2 bubblelicious that r immediate couch lock. Amnseia is a upper stone but this was a great crop using 3 candy kush just germinated and a auto pounder so i hope this works out.


A pound from CFLs? This isnt dry right?


----------



## Martin6887 (Oct 1, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> A pound from CFLs? This isnt dry right?


Pound from 4000w equiv 2700k and got a pound off 3 plants 344 off the bubblelicious and 4 oz dried off the amnesia and 4 oz off my othe bubble dried i got a large cfl setup and i bet a pound a plant on my next trollis.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 1, 2017)

Pretty amazing.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 1, 2017)

Curious... why CFLs?


----------



## Martin6887 (Oct 2, 2017)

Buds and tricoms were dense n thick bro my shit will put u asleep with trim i got more than a pound and still have a 7ft ww auto that ony has 13 20 inch colas bent over in my grow and i bet i can get some fire a pound off 13 branches the buds r forming up whole stems will post pics in mornin. 3 Candy kush and auto pounder will give a pound a plant with my cheap cfl setup. Its bright like the sun in the room with these 2700k 45w 200equivs it cost like 30 a month to run this with no ac. Its cooler and easier to maintain temps in my 4x6 room it was a nice first grow now about to have these new hirls soon as they sprout.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 2, 2017)

Wild.


----------



## Martin6887 (Oct 2, 2017)

U know growing with blue 6500k will increase tricome production. I like to use as an extra when in my last 2 weeks flower


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 2, 2017)

Thats cool. 
Im coming up on harvest sometime later this week. One in soil, first picture, four in DWC. DWC had a Nitrogen toxicity issue in the fith week of flower, so it isnt super bitchen


----------



## Martin6887 (Oct 2, 2017)

Agave nectar works great for helping with problems like that. I was able to stableize it with waterings it broke down the nitrogen. An old farmer told me this. But you look good add bbc some 6500k lights to it the tricomes will pile up on it.


----------



## Martin6887 (Oct 2, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 2, 2017)

Its just from the pk booster. Its not a problem.


----------



## EmilyTaylor (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi, does anyone have a formula to calculate how far we should hang a LED above the plants?


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 2, 2017)

It depends on quite a few factors. What kind of lights do you have? What and how are you growing? What does your manufacturer say? Lets start there


----------



## Barbara H. Weiser (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi,
I am new to the community and looking to grow buds at my indoor garden. I am reading the books and watching the youtube videos. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 6, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Oct 6, 2017)

Welcome to all new members. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Corsaire (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome to me... 

I'm from EU, growing and breeding since long years now, and I'm also a seed collector... 

I think that I already have another account here, but I don't remember it, so here's my new... 

Best vibzzz...


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Oct 7, 2017)

I feel like John snow the game of thrones warrior I have battled enraged Australians to get here I was thinking the whole time we should have peace but they insisted on bloodshed and surrounded me and attacked from all round I only wanted to comment on some posts but they attacked via the internet and confused my old school mind, I got lost on my journey here as an internet profile (I usually just be a humanoid like normal)nd the real world is my oyster but this internet world I’m struggling to fit in. I will be the first one to like some outspoken comments because what some consider disrespect I consider it debate and find it hard to feel personally dis-respect through a screen when I live in real world which is much worse than a comment on a chat site. Basically I got finger happy joined up got attacked by Australian regulars and ended up here I’m sure you can read back and see my journey I’m sure you will laugh


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Oct 7, 2017)

Jimmy the vest uk said:


> I feel like John snow the game of thrones warrior I have battled enraged Australians to get here I was thinking the whole time we should have peace but they insisted on bloodshed and surrounded me and attacked from all round I only wanted to comment on some posts but they attacked via the internet and confused my old school mind, I got lost on my journey here as an internet profile (I usually just be a humanoid like normal)nd the real world is my oyster but this internet world I’m struggling to fit in. I will be the first one to like some outspoken comments because what some consider disrespect I consider it debate and find it hard to feel personally dis-respect through a screen when I live in real world which is much worse than a comment on a chat site. Basically I got finger happy joined up got attacked by Australian regulars and ended up here I’m sure you can read back and see my journey I’m sure you will laugh


Just wanna learn and share my own knowledge not something I read without testing!!!


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome to Earth


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Oct 7, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Welcome to Earth


Let’s have it straight what have uk growers got to say about taming the OG Kush strains after enjoying our exo cheese for many years ?


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 7, 2017)

Im just a simple colonist from Southern California. While we are responsible for the OGK strain i dont have any info on the queen's cheese or her favorite OG


----------



## Coca colas (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys. New to this forum but been using it for bits and bats of info over past year while I got my first couple of crops down. Thought id join to learn more and show off my hard work. 

Currently growing king tut currently week 4 of flower they are loooking really good Some of the lower leafs are dieing back(right at the bottom of the plants) is this due to lack of light do you think ??


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 7, 2017)

4th week is a little early to loose leaves, but not unheard of. How do the rest of leaves look? Pictures? Usually plants will drop leaves late in flower especially if youre using a PK booster... its a bit early for all that though. Im days from harvest, my leaves are kinda wonky


----------



## Coca colas (Oct 7, 2017)

Rest of leafs are looking fine very slight nute burn from early on in flower..


----------



## Coca colas (Oct 7, 2017)

Wouldn't attatch more than one first time ?? What strain are they stltoed ?


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 7, 2017)

Coca colas said:


> Rest of leafs are looking fine very slight nute burn from early on in flower..


They look good to me.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 7, 2017)

You may want to clean up some of the loose stuff down by the pot. Just strip the little braches and leaves that arent gonna do anything substantial. 

I think youre good. The next few weeks are gonna be fun. 

I got bored and just pulled my last plant. I need 10 more just like it. It was an Ayahuasca Purple from Barneys Farm.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Coca colas said:


> Wouldn't attatch more than one first time ?? What strain are they stltoed ?



I was reading about your strain... God Damn. I think I'd like to grow that


----------



## Coca colas (Oct 8, 2017)

Iv did it for my first grow and every one who tried it said it was great for a first. did another strain did well with that, and thought I'd like to grow king tut again with abit more input... I pretty happy with how there looking. Won't it shock plants if I start removing the little shoots n during off leafs at bottom ? 

You using leds?
I'm running 1x solistek 600w With the solos boost ATM 

Pyramid seeds king tut and Wembley great strains


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Its pretty impressive. How long did you veg? 

Nope. Just don't go nuts. It would have been best to do it mid-veg. Its no big deal. You can leave it. 

Yeah. I run a 50 gallon RDWC and 1 in soil. The plant you saw was the soil plant. That light is a Platinum P4. Ive gotten a lot of heat from friends about that light, but i cant say anything bad about it. The lights over my hydro rig are 2 400 watt Black Dog Phytomax 2s. I totally screwed up my hydro grow this round... learned a lot. Next time im gonna hatch 12 Lemon Skunk from DNA Genetics. Once they are old enough to see how strong each is ill keep 6 or 8 of the strong ones and put them in a SCRoG. Gonna start all that up next month. 

Im very curious to see how well you do with this strain.


----------



## Coca colas (Oct 8, 2017)

Pics from my 1st attempt... 
these wo in massively over sized pots (30 litres) in a 1x1m tent. They had abit calcium deficiency, and was still mega potent... I had been doin abit of reading and decided to top one FIM one and let the others grow natural, just so I could compare what happened with the plants quickly with the little space and equipment I had, with out having to wait till my next set of girls to experiment. Any ways I had to stand 2 of them on other pots to keep similar height lol


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice, what strain? 
Gotta love big buds. Heres some from my last. Not a very appealing picture of me, but ill contribute for the art. Four plants almost exactly 1 pound


----------



## Coca colas (Oct 8, 2017)

The last pics I sent was my first lot of king tut. Pure art


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Gotcha. One of my buds in the picture was Northern Lights the other Great White Shark


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Its just cool as hell to show up with a piece of a bud the size of a soup can


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

How long did you veg. for this grow?


----------



## Coca colas (Oct 8, 2017)

This crop iv got now had 8 week from seed.. LST with string and tie wraps under 600w mh. Dutch pro a and b grow canna risottonic and abita cal/mag thru veg. Ph to 5.8 thru then week before flick flush thru 6.2
Bud blood first two weeks then Dutch pro explode and bud candy week 3 till flush. That's my aim with these sum big fat colas

Wanting to try star dawg/diesel/green crack next


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice. 

I ordered Strawberry Banana, Kosher Kush, and Lemon Skunk from Seedsman, but the order was lost in Los Angeles. So i reordered just the Lemon Skunk from Oaseeds. Hopefully they show. Im going with Botanicare nutes this time. Trying to ease up on the myriad nutrients. Gonna keep it simple. My DWC wound up screwy and it cost me valuable time in late flower. Thankfully my soil plant came through. I learned a lot from this one. Moderation being key.


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 8, 2017)

What’s up guys. 

First indoor grower here. And first post. I’ve been on the site since a bit before my lady’s birth. Been reading stuff on here and various other resources. I only have 1 1/2 outdoor grows (first one didn’t make it). 

This is 1 bubba kush grown in a 2x3 box. I topped her at the 5th node and did some lst. I had a scrog net up at one point and decided it was more in the way than anything. 6 week veg I’m calling the start of veg when I transplanted and switched to 18/6. Tomorrow she will be 5 weeks into flower. She starting to smell really nice and the buds are fattening up nice too. 

One issue I’ve battled is keeping the heat down. I have 2 4inch fans for exhaust and a passive intake. I also have 2 fans to circulate the air and a cool air humidifier. While the lights on I leave the door pretty much wide open and sealed shut during sleepy time. It stays 77-81 during lights on and gets as low as 72 off. 

Anyways I’m using happy frog soil and ff nutrients. In a 3.5g pot. 600w vipar light. I know cheap but that’s what I’m going for right now. Everything seems to be going great. Oh! Forgot abt the main stem splitting abt 1/2 inch down abt a week ago. Didn’t seem to suffer too bad, I used a paper towel wrapped her up put some tape and a zip tie around her and she’s still doing just fine. 

This is my first post and since I’ve popped my cherry, it def won’t be my last. Looking forward to learning more from you guys!


----------



## Coca colas (Oct 8, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Nice.
> 
> I ordered Strawberry Banana, Kosher Kush, and Lemon Skunk from Seedsman, but the order was lost in Los Angeles. So i reordered just the Lemon Skunk from Oaseeds. Hopefully they show. Im going with Botanicare nutes this time. Trying to ease up on the myriad nutrients. Gonna keep it simple. My DWC wound up screwy and it cost me valuable time in late flower. Thankfully my soil plant came through. I learned a lot from this one. Moderation being key.


I go to my local seedbank about 10 mile away, seedmadness (U.K.) pick them up massive selections. 

For me for now coco is fine.. I found I'm not a total novice so stick to this till iv got a few more under my belt. then I wana look in to a hydro set up, and even a fully organic set for me my self and I


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Coca colas said:


> I go to my local seedbank about 10 mile away, seedmadness (U.K.) pick them up massive selections.
> 
> For me for now coco is fine.. I found I'm not a total novice so stick to this till iv got a few more under my belt. then I wana look in to a hydro set up, and even a fully organic set for me my self and I


You lucky bastard. I want a seedbank on my block! Theres so much to it. So many ways to do it successfully. So many more to do it wrong. THEN, there are seeds that are stars and seeds that couldnt make a salad. Ive found that my love of gadgets and gizmos didnt do me any favors when it came to nutrients or lights, or even grow methods. I have the same issue with my car. I have a 1953 Chevy Panel. When i started i knew nothing. I read the magazines and became a whore to advertising. I believed what they said, and bought their product because it would add 50 horsepower guaranteed. That rarely happened. In gardening another product can be just another facet that makes finding the truth harder to see. Did it work, or was this seed a star? Some of these things are obvious thankfully. 

Im working on getting back to the basics... NPK, a little calcium here, a little humic there. With winning basics figiring out whats wrong is much easier, and so is the fix.

I think your rollin. What your doing is obviously working.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Chip_pz said:


> What’s up guys.
> 
> First indoor grower here. And first post. I’ve been on the site since a bit before my lady’s birth. Been reading stuff on here and various other resources. I only have 1 1/2 outdoor grows (first one didn’t make it).
> 
> ...



Looks pretty good. Dude, dont ever worry about your light if your plant is growing like that. There are plenty of opionions on lights, nutes, whether or not to defoliate. When your plants are working out you dont need to hear how much better it could be if you were using HPSs. 

It doesnt sound to me that your temps are an issue. My room can be more than 85 degrees during the day. My light manufacturer recommends it. Are your plants showing heat stress?


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 8, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Looks pretty good. Dude, dont ever worry about your light if your plant is growing like that. There are plenty of opionions on lights, nutes, whether or not to defoliate. When your plants are working out you dont need to hear how much better it could be if you were using HPSs.
> 
> It doesnt sound to me that your temps are an issue. My room can be more than 85 degrees during the day. My light manufacturer recommends it. Are your plants showing heat stress?


Not anymore since I’ve been leaving the door open and I added the cool air humidifier it did early on. If I leave it shut then it will reach as high as 93 and the humidity drop to low 30s. I could only imagine what the heat would be with a 600 hps


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Damn. Yeah i think the only thing that would be good for is making jerky.


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 8, 2017)

Here’s a couple updated pics from today. I’m guessing 4-5 more weeks til I chop it.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 8, 2017)

Chip_pz said:


> Here’s a couple updated pics from today. I’m guessing 4-5 more weeks til I chop it.



The plant looks happy. Hard to tell without a white light if everything is going good, but they look pretty good. It will be fun to watch... keep in touch


----------



## JuanJadinero (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello fellow nature lovers, newbie here. Though i have some limited gardening experience (i grow a couple of orchids and low-maintenance bougainvillea), i have never had any magic plants before due to the unavailability of materials. But exigences demand that i should start, and i would love any advice, especially with regard to getting my hands on primers and also stealth methods. Happy gardening everyone!


----------



## Raccoons420 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello, im new here  
Im ready to grow


----------



## Raccoons420 (Oct 9, 2017)

No spelling error.


----------



## stxfarmer (Oct 9, 2017)

Just here trying to pick up knowledge to start my first grow


----------



## Jlrr (Oct 9, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello brother how’s it going..I’m new here just wondering if my plant looks good to you


----------



## Dabber68 (Oct 10, 2017)

what up fellow stoners


----------



## BigCheesy (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey All BigCheesy here just started my first Indoor grow! Can't wait to taste the sweet smoke of my first grow!


----------



## ppmg420 (Oct 11, 2017)

Greetings MJ Enthusiasts !
Just want to say a quick 'HI' to everyone.

Smoking weed doesn't make you paranoid. Weed being illegal makes you paranoid...


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2017)

Ain't that the truth


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi all
I figured I would come out of the closet and make an account


----------



## BigCheesy (Oct 11, 2017)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> Hi all
> I figured I would come out of the closet and make an account


Welcome man !


----------



## Chrisrose (Oct 12, 2017)

Well I'm new here and new too growing, I just received a couple plants from a friend who was going away, they weren't being watered but the leaves still look good. Is it normal for leaves to only appear on the top part of the plant and not grow on the lower section. It sucks I got them so close to winter coming.


----------



## HisBoyElroy (Oct 12, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



I can't figure out how to start a new thread, so if you or someone else could point me in the right direction on that, thanks!

I'm out here on rollitup because I want to achieve an altered state of meditation where I leave my body and enter another dimension. I figure my best chance at achieving this state is via DMT. I know nothing about botanicals, so if someone just blurts out "buy this or that and boil it," I'll have 10 more questions after that. I assume I would be preparing it for smoking in a joint.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello everyone and welcome to RIU! Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the Intro thread. Use and work with the search feature, as most any question you can think of has already been asked and answered many times. Pictures of specific plant problems are almost required for members to help you. Any questions about site function are covered in the the Support forum. Have fun. Oh, and watch out for the Politics section


----------



## Jlrr (Oct 13, 2017)

BigCheesy said:


> Welcome man !


Hell yeah thank you


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Oct 13, 2017)

Im not new have been here since 2008. However completely forgot that I had an account on rollitup for 8 years (until yesterday lol)

Never properly introduced myself ...

Have been growing since the year 2000. Was born and raised in a family comprised of many marijuana smokers. They began the ritual in the 1960s. 

Have had alot of respect for the plant since the days my parents, aunts, uncles and their friends were using JOB rolling papers to remove seeds from their buds in the creases of paul mccartney/wings and grateful dead albums (among many others). You know the technique.

Anyway, I would eat those seeds like popcorn. When they all stopped and asked why one evening I replied with "because theyre healthy for you!" 

Not sure how I knew this being only 5 years old at the time ... I just knew this in my heart. They laughed and thats where the love affair began eating the seeds at 5 years old. 

It wasnt much later that I began smoking. Attempting growing that same year next to the river and in the state forest near the streams. 

Eventually set it down for a few years then picked it back up again to start growing indoors around the year 2000. Had a head injury and needed something for seizure activity.

This plant has played a phenomenally significant role in my life since day one! I do honestly believe that I was meant to be an advocate for this amazing plant and have been doing so for years.

It's a pleasure meeting all of you! Apologize if this came off as a bit dramatic. Im very happy to be a part of a community that loves this plant to the same degree that I do.

Take Care!
Bo'


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Somebody help me out what the hell is wrong with ny seedling this pic is 2 days old she's now yellow alittle no new growth at all the other 2 are great she's sucks no nutrients 300 watt led temps steady in low 80s also it's hydro so I can't be overwatering right ? Thanks for help


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Updated today is she a a goner? 2 plants look healthy black haze n diafem haze and one is dying is auto blue diesel plus I had a seed that just didn't sprout these are all from bonza I'm used to attitide seed bank never had any not germinate on me


----------



## coppershot (Oct 15, 2017)

HisBoyElroy said:


> I can't figure out how to start a new thread, so if you or someone else could point me in the right direction on that, thanks!
> 
> I'm out here on rollitup because I want to achieve an altered state of meditation where I leave my body and enter another dimension. I figure my best chance at achieving this state is via DMT. I know nothing about botanicals, so if someone just blurts out "buy this or that and boil it," I'll have 10 more questions after that. I assume I would be preparing it for smoking in a joint.


I believe fhst you need to get your post count up and become a more established member then you can start threads. It's pretty easy so stick around and shortly you'll be able to start threads.


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

U suck


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 15, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> Somebody help me out what the hell is wrong with ny seedling this pic is 2 days old she's now yellow alittle no new growth at all the other 2 are great she's sucks no nutrients 300 watt led temps steady in low 80s also it's hydro so I can't be overwatering right ? Thanks for help


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 15, 2017)

Im not super bitchen at diagosing issues, but it does look over watered. How is the air in your waterr? 

It may be just a shitty seed. Seems like no 2 are alike. Everyone who grows from seed has had a suicidal seed. There just isnt enough Prozac in the world to cheer them up. I grew a Northen Lights seed that grew dark purple. It never got past the size of a small soccer ball. I pulled it because it was a quarter the size of its peers and just couldnt get its shit together. I grow in a DWC with mild nutes, a lot of air, good temps, and great lights. Some seeds just suck... Now, in saying all that maybe its something you can fix. 

It looks like it could be a viable plant. It lools like you planted it in a brownie. I your mix looks pretty wet. What is it? Make sure it drains properly, and your arent over watering it. You definatly CAN over water

I hatch more seeds than i expect to grow now. I expect to have some of these slow fuckers and i get rid of them. Its not worth thr heartache. Im kind of taking that to a new level this round. Germinating 12 seeds for the 8 best seeds. I have no room for stragglers this time


----------



## coppershot (Oct 15, 2017)

You jiffy pots look saturated.


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Im not super bitchen at diagosing issues, but it does look over watered. How is the air in your waterr?
> 
> It may be just a shitty seed. Seems like no 2 are alike. Everyone who grows from seed has had a suicidal seed. There just isnt enough Prozac in the world to cheer them up. I grew a Northen Lights seed that grew dark purple. It never got past the size of a small soccer ball. I pulled it because it was a quarter the size of its peers and just couldnt get its shit together. I grow in a DWC with mild nutes, a lot of air, good temps, and great lights. Some seeds just suck... Now, in saying all that maybe its something you can fix.
> 
> ...


Thanks man for reply yea it's these poppers idfk what they call them tbh I have great air in guessing what they were planted in whatever they are called got to wet but honestly it was not always that dry I guess bad seed from bonza 2/4 whatcha gonna do  attitiude needs to get there credit card back


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

coppershot said:


> You jiffy pots look saturated.


Too much water you mean ? Thanks for reply guys thought nooone really answered lol but I guess we are gonna go with overwatering even tho I really really doubt it's that bc I dryed it out before part 2 days ...any chance of her coming out of icu or should I toss her? All sativas now fml no indica lovinggggg


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 15, 2017)

You did say youre growing in hydro right? Most try to bring up the dissolved Oxygen in the system and it also helps keep the creepy crawlers out. With my system the plants roots are sitting in water. If i didnt have a fairly large amout of air in the water my plants eould die VERY quickly. The air bubbles also help the plants roots between the waterline and the bottom of the net cup. 

The media looks too wet to me. I dont think its a wonky seed. Do you Ph? Do that.


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> You did say youre growing in hydro right? Most try to bring up the dissolved Oxygen in the system and it also helps keep the creepy crawlers out. With my system the plants roots are sitting in water. If i didnt have a fairly large amout of air in the water my plants eould die VERY quickly. The air bubbles also help the plants roots between the waterline and the bottom of the net cup.
> 
> The media looks too wet to me. I dont think its a wonky seed. Do you Ph? Do that.


Ph is just about right I checked that when I had no other moves temp of water 65 degrees ....I have air stone in dwc that should b making enough bubbles my roots in the nice plant r already sitting in water they big af ! U think I can dig around the stem will that open up more oxygen to her ? #hydrointraining #icantpayforweedanymore #saveherrrr


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 15, 2017)

Just one stone? How large?
The picture shows what i have. Ironically, im disinfecting my system between grows. My "air stone" is a 12" rubber tube with a scrillion little holes in it. I think theres a limit to the amount of O2 you can have in water, ive never measured mine. But, those bubbles pop and flick water everywhere... i think you know this. My point is, more is better in my opinion


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Just one stone? How large?
> The picture shows what i have. Ironically, im disinfecting my system between grows. My "air stone" is a 12" rubber tube with a scrillion little holes in it. I think theres a limit to the amount of O2 you can have in water, ive never measured mine. But, those bubbles pop and flick water everywhere... i think you know this. My point is, more is better in my opinion


I'm thinking upgrading to a stronger one honestly I bought the cabinet pre made ...I don't see any roots popping out of the dying girl yet ...would be great if that was the problem ...ill post pics tomm I bet she will be completely dead


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah... if your roots havent hit the water, which isnt too surprising, that isnt your problem. Top watering too much, or a media that isnt "open" enough to allow the plant to breath is the issue in my opinion.


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Yeah... if your roots havent hit the water, which isnt too surprising, that isnt your problem. Top watering too much, or a media that isnt "open" enough to allow the plant to breath is the issue in my opinion.


 Hey thanks bro I'm gonna try n open up around the stem maybe it will bring her out of her coma ??


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 15, 2017)

I think thats a good idea


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I think thats a good idea


Thanks again


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 15, 2017)

Real quick. Your roots are extraordinarily sensitive. Use extreme care


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 15, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Just one stone? How large?
> The picture shows what i have. Ironically, im disinfecting my system between grows. My "air stone" is a 12" rubber tube with a scrillion little holes in it. I think theres a limit to the amount of O2 you can have in water, ive never measured mine. But, those bubbles pop and flick water everywhere... i think you know this. My point is, more is better in my opinion


This is the picture i was supposed to send. The air pump is a lower middle size. I like it, but its loud. I grow in a shed with a wood floor. Holy shit its loud, but i really dont care.


----------



## Green Gnome (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey All, I'm a longtime aficionado of the beautiful weed and am now gearing up to do my first stealth grow. I'm sure I will have some questions- hopefully they won't be_ too_ stupid, I have been doing a _lot _of research, and know there is much more to learn, and so that's how I landed here! Thanks for the great site!


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 17, 2017)

Green Gnome said:


> Hey All, I'm a longtime aficionado of the beautiful weed and am now gearing up to do my first stealth grow. I'm sure I will have some questions- hopefully they won't be_ too_ stupid, I have been doing a _lot _of research, and know there is much more to learn, and so that's how I landed here! Thanks for the great site!


Welcome...


----------



## MR06evo (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello everyone, just a new member saying what’s up. I’ve been learning a lot over this past month and I’m almost ready to start my grow. After getting inconsistent and expensive stuff it was about time I gave growing a shot. I have a 2x4 gorilla grow tent for flowering and a 1.5x3x6 cabinet for veg and flower. 

My plan is to veg for a few weeks take clippings and transfer those veg plants to the bottom half of the cabinet. After 4 weeks there I’ll transfer to the grow tent and and repeat the process all over for a harvest every month hopefully. 

For lighting I’m running 12-44” bridgelux strips in the 4x2 which can do a little over 500 watts max. I’ll have a similar lighting setup in the cabinet but in a smaller version. 

What do you guys think? I have some clones coming in at the end of the week.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 17, 2017)

Sounds ambitious. Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Oct 17, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Im just a simple colonist from Southern California. While we are responsible for the OGK strain i dont have any info on the queen's cheese or her favorite OG


Why the queens cheese? Do you mean royal cheese from royal queen seeds?


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 17, 2017)

You brought up cheese.


----------



## Pete240586 (Oct 17, 2017)

k so i went into this with a close friend 3 yrs ago. He was extremely experienced and had been doing it many yrs. I on the other hand had no clue. For the first crop he did it all. The second and third he took care of them from cuttings thru the harvest stage into week 5+ where i took over and he gave me a list of foods, measurements, frequency etc. Now 2 yrs after a fall out ive set up shop. (Blue cheese) i got the babies a week ago and now 8 days in after positive growth for the first 6 days im getting a little concerned. I replanted into 15 ltr pots 48 hrs ago the root systems were great. Now ive put all 4 of my 600 watt lights on my cheap mercury based thermometre was reading at 96 farenheit. Ive turned two iff and today been out n bought an air conditioner. Its still reading the same temp despite the air conditioner constantly spewing out cold air for the last 2.5 hours. One maybe two leaves on a few of the plants have either gone yellow at the tip or have the odd yellow spot on. Would anybody suggest this is a result of the heat, a lack of food or a bit of both? Im due to start a feed of samurai canna A and B in the morning and was considering adding rhizotonic again with the A and B. Any tips plz ive invested my last £1200 into this whole thing. HELP


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 17, 2017)

I dont think your gonna see a huge difference in your leaves in 48 hours from nutes unless your Ph is super out of whack. Sounds like you have way too much light. Metal Halides? 96 degrees is too high as you know. Some situations call for higher temps., mi light manufacturer recommends 85 due to a higher metabolism, but 96 is only good for making jerky. Are your leaves curling? Are the yellow spots turning brown and drying up? Pictures are always your friend when you need help here. If you can use a white light maybe a flash, if you can.


----------



## Green Gnome (Oct 19, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Welcome...


Thanks, Stltoed, it is lovely to be here! I'm organizing my questions and gearing up for my first asking for advice post. Lot's of fun!


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 19, 2017)

Green Gnome said:


> Thanks, Stltoed, it is lovely to be here! I'm organizing my questions and gearing up for my first asking for advice post. Lot's of fun!


It IS fun. Anxious to see what you have. Till then...

Cheers.


----------



## houseofwax237 (Oct 19, 2017)

Just started my 1st indoor grow have read a lot from here so wth, here I am. Looking forward to all the convos, tips n tricks!


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice. Welcome


----------



## MYCAREER (Oct 19, 2017)

HELLO I AM NEW TO GROWING I HAVE ONLY GREW 4 SETS AND I WAS WONDERING BEING A MIDDLE CLASS CITIZEN IS THERE ANY ADVANCE GROWERS WHO CAN COACH ME THROUGH THE PROCESS PICS


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 19, 2017)

MYCAREER said:


> HELLO I AM NEW TO GROWING I HAVE ONLY GREW 4 SETS AND I WAS WONDERING BEING A MIDDLE CLASS CITIZEN IS THERE ANY ADVANCE GROWERS WHO CAN COACH ME THROUGH THE PROCESS PICS


I'm not terribly advanced but i can tell you what I know


----------



## MYCAREER (Oct 19, 2017)

I WILL TELL THE ADVANCE GROWER EVERTHING I HAVE MATERIAL WISE. AND ALSO THE SQUARE FOOTAGE OF MY GROW ROOM PLEASE HELP I WANT BIGGER NUGS AND A BETTER CURE TIRED OF SMOKING HAY


----------



## MYCAREER (Oct 19, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I'm not terribly advanced but i can tell you what I know


THATS COOL WHEN IS THE BEST TIME TO HARVEST IM GROWING WHITE BUBBA


----------



## MYCAREER (Oct 19, 2017)

2ND GROW EVER BLUE DREAM


----------



## MYCAREER (Oct 19, 2017)

1ST GROW WAS AN AUTOFLOWER CALLED AFGAN MASS


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 19, 2017)

Your plant looks good and fairly close. You will notice the pistils (the hairs) will turn dark. Some say to pull the plant when 80% of the pistils turn dark. But, a much more accurate way to gauge the doneness of a plant is to look at the trichomes. The itty bitty mushroom shaped glands all over the bud and sugar leaves. These glands start clear, then they turn couldy and finally they usually darken. I had a strain that didnt darken, just went cloudy. I had to use the darkened pistil method. Some pull it as soon as they start to turn. I like a heavier effect so when they gets to about 10, to 15% dark, i feel its time. Get yourelf a nice magnifying lens, or loupe, (bausch and laume (spelling?) Makes a nice loupe. This will help with looking at the glands. Im sure others will pipe up about this subject. GrowWeedEasy.com has a pretty good explanation of this process


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 19, 2017)

MYCAREER said:


> I WILL TELL THE ADVANCE GROWER EVERTHING I HAVE MATERIAL WISE. AND ALSO THE SQUARE FOOTAGE OF MY GROW ROOM PLEASE HELP I WANT BIGGER NUGS AND A BETTER CURE TIRED OF SMOKING HAY


Tell me about your room, lights and all that.

The cure is huge. Buy a cheap ass hygrometer or 2. You can get them for a song at Cigar International. Them youll need some mason jars.

Take the leaves off of the buds, you can keep the sugar leaves to use the trichomes. I dont. Dry your buds slow. When the small stems start snapping with a little "crack" your done. Clean the buds up (remainder of leaves, stems, the shit you don't need). Then pop them in the jars. The hygrometer will tell you the amount of water left in the plant. You want to keep it in between 50 and 60% percent. If the humidity is higher, lay them out for an hour or so then back to the jars. WATCH YOU HUMIDITY!

Now that your humidity is right, it just takes time. Be sure to open your jars every day for the first couple of weeks. The refreshed air helps the process. If your buds cling together they are probably too wet still, but not always.
The buds on my last grow not only stuck together, some stuck to the jar. Humidity was 55%

So now you have been burping your jars for a couple weeks. Your cure should be showing. They should smell stronger, and when they are smoked it will be much more mellow, taste better. The chlorophyll has broken down, and now your rockin The cure will keep going for a few months, some say much longer. After a month you won't want to give it out anymore. This process is very important. As important as proper growing in my opinion. This makes the difference between bud and crazy good bud.

In the jar you will see a white piece of paper. This thing keeps the humidity in the jar at a certain %. You can get these the at cigar international. The two major brands are Inegra and Boveda. I hope this helps


----------



## moondance (Oct 20, 2017)

WOW looking great everyone and WELCOME to all our new members.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 20, 2017)

moondance said:


> WOW looking great everyone and WELCOME to all our new members. View attachment 4029697View attachment 4029698


What do you sell?


----------



## moondance (Oct 20, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> What do you sell?


I own and operate Dank Inovations we sell gardening products, liquid organic nutrients, Eazy Tweezers (best roach clip for disabled individuals) ladder trellises, genetics, edibles, infused oils, DIP Stick Vape pens and more. MD


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice! I'll have to look you up when I need something.

Cheers

T.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 20, 2017)

moondance said:


> I own and operate Dank Inovations we sell gardening products, liquid organic nutrients, Eazy Tweezers (best roach clip for disabled individuals) ladder trellises, genetics, edibles, infused oils, DIP Stick Vape pens and more. MD


So I saw the video of the Seacan... I assume that's you. Pretty cool. What program did you draw that in? I use Solidworks, i bought a seat in 2012 and now do product development. Here are some examples.
I also build prototypes, I'm a third generation Plastic Injection Mold Maker an know quite a bit about sheet fed thermoforming (large format) and continuous fed (packaging) if you have questions about all that, feel free to ask. Im much better at that stuff then this.


----------



## moondance (Oct 20, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> So I saw the video of the Seacan... I assume that's you. Pretty cool. What program did you draw that in? I use Solidworks, i bought a seat in 2012 and now do product development. Here are some examples.
> I also build prototypes, I'm a third generation Plastic Injection Mold Maker an know quite a bit about sheet fed thermoforming (large format) and continuous fed (packaging) if you have questions about all that, feel free to ask. Im much better at that stuff then this.


Hey nope that's not me, maybe someone else with a similar name. I am Dankinovations.com and dankinovations on Instagram, but I really like the work you do. I will defiantly be asking you some questions soon, I have some ideas that will need to be blueprinted first when I get time.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 20, 2017)

Cool. Yeah answers to questions are free. Haha. Anytime


----------



## robbieladner (Oct 20, 2017)

Just topped my plant, kind of worried but is anything wrong here? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 20, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Sounds ambitious. Looking forward to seeing your results.


 She's aliveeeeee


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 20, 2017)

robbieladner said:


> Just topped my plant, kind of worried but is anything wrong here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Rollitup mobile app


Why? You didn't cut it too far down.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 20, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> She's aliveeeeee


Nice!


----------



## Robbie ladner (Oct 21, 2017)

I hope so, thanks man


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 21, 2017)

Robbie ladner said:


> I hope so, thanks man


So why are you worried? 

I suppose the little stump could dry a little too much, it could be longer. Maybe there's an infection out there could give it a sniffle, but i think your ok. It's one of those things... you just gotta roll with it.


----------



## Seaners (Oct 21, 2017)

Hello i am new to this site from Niagara Falls, On Canada! May i add if anyone is headed here on vaca and is 420 friendly gimme a shout! Always looking for new smoke buddies! If anyone if local say hi!


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 21, 2017)

Friends to the North! Nice! I'll grab my barrel and a wetsuit and be right over


----------



## jewsh808 (Oct 22, 2017)

Out here in Maui Hawaii  anyone here ever tried Hawaii flower?


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 22, 2017)

I have. Fucking delicious. We had sushi in Kapaa. It was great, and we started talking to the owner, totally cool. We left to see more of the town and they closed up. On our way back to the condo. (Fuckin time share... right?) We noticed the back door was open, and everyone was smoking a joint as they cleaned up. I knocked on the screen door and they invited us in. One of the kids was related to Titus Kinimaka I guess. We hung out for probably 3 hours. They were all crazy cool, and very hospitable. My wife and I had so much fun. Kauii is a beautiful place. I really don't know how many times we have been there, but that night was a memory I will NEVER forget


----------



## robbieladner (Oct 22, 2017)

Im just a little worried because its my first time topping and looking at others now my top looks a little too small but it seems to be going fine up to now


Sent from my SM-A520F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 22, 2017)

Seaners said:


> Hello i am new to this site from Niagara Falls, On Canada! May i add if anyone is headed here on vaca and is 420 friendly gimme a shout! Always looking for new smoke buddies! If anyone if local say hi!


NYC


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 22, 2017)

robbieladner said:


> Im just a little worried because its my first time topping and looking at others now my top looks a little too small but it seems to be going fine up
> 
> 
> I think you've done a fine job. If you go to growweedeasy.com they have very good, easy to read, step by step tutorials on just about everything related to growing pot. Go check it out and you will see you did good my man.
> ...


----------



## Seaners (Oct 22, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Friends to the North! Nice! I'll grab my barrel and a wetsuit and be right over


Haha sounds good! Its a beauty day for a dip in the old mighty creek! You from around Niagara yourself? Im assuming you're states side!?


----------



## Seaners (Oct 22, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> NYC


The big apple! I want to go on a vacation there in the near future, is green easy to come by easily for non locals?


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 22, 2017)

Its not a forum. It's just info. I can and do get lost there. Check it out!


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 22, 2017)

Its not a forum. It's just info. I can and do get lost there. Check it out!


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 22, 2017)

Its not a forum. It's just info. I can and do get lost there. Check it out!


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 22, 2017)

Not sure why that happened


----------



## -DreamK (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi everybody!

I have been reading this forum for years and you guys rock! So much good info and growing tips. 

My first post went to "indoor forums" where I asked people to comment my setup and yields. If you interested: https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-it-possible-to-bigger-yields.951858/

It's really nice to join this great community and I hope I can help someone in the future.

-DreamK


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 22, 2017)

Seaners said:


> The big apple! I want to go on a vacation there in the near future, is green easy to come by easily for non locals?


I've only flown to JFK on my way to elsewhere. I always thought a tour of restaurants would be a pretty cool journey, maybe a $200 taxi ride to see the stuff off the beaten path


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 22, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I have. Fucking delicious. We had sushi in Kapaa. It was great, and we started talking to the owner, totally cool. We left to see more of the town and they closed up. On our way back to the condo. (Fuckin time share... right?) We noticed the back door was open, and everyone was smoking a joint as they cleaned up. I knocked on the screen door and they invited us in. One of the kids was related to Titus Kinimaka I guess. We hung out for probably 3 hours. They were all crazy cool, and very hospitable. My wife and I had so much fun. Kauii is a beautiful place. I really don't know how many times we have been there, but that night was a memory I will NEVER forget





Seaners said:


> The big apple! I want to go on a vacation there in the near future, is green easy to come by easily for non locals?


very easyyy n very cheap


----------



## Seaners (Oct 22, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> very easyyy n very cheap


Awesome thats what i like to hear lol. 
Whats NYC prices ag right now? I get stufd down here for;
8$ -g 
25$ - 8th
50$ - quarter
90$ - half zip
150 - zip 
And the list goes on LOL


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 22, 2017)

Seaners said:


> Awesome thats what i like to hear lol.
> Whats NYC prices ag right now? I get stufd down here for;
> 8$ -g
> 25$ - 8th
> ...


Not according to High Times they said an oz. of Gorilla Glue is $420 making it the third highest in the US. They post pricing every month, it's always around that much, sometimes higher. Theres always a way around high prices though... thats why we're here


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 22, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Not according to High Times they said an oz. of Gorilla Glue is $420 making it the third highest in the US. They post pricing every month, it's always around that much, sometimes higher. Theres always a way around high prices though... thats why we're here


*pricing in New York city


----------



## Fernicus (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello all! I'm not a new member but first time poster. It only took 5 years of lurking. I'm ready to start participating in the community so I'm going to have to get a few posts and likes under my belt. I look forward to finally conversing with some of the people who have been mentors to me.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 23, 2017)

Man that's a volatile question. Few questions stir emotions like that.now Let me tell you why... Simply put, some lights are better than others. Or at least perceived better. With purple lights this is seriously true. LED manufacturers lie about what their products provide. They aren't as bright as claimed, the foot print isnt anywhere close to reality, color spectrum is reported incorrectly, etc. 

That being said there are some good purple lights out there. My peers are sick of hearing this but, i recently grew a 9 ounce plant with a Platinum P4. (Pic) its purple, it shows a white light because this LED also has some white CREE lights in it. I can turn the color LEDs off. 

Now, this forum has a lot of COB LED light users in it. They are very powerful white LED lights. And apparently they are the bees knees. I dont know if they are or arent. If you upgrade, you might want to look at them. 

Not so long ago LED users were getting shelled by the high pressure light guys because HP lights were the best light for growing pot... they held this title for decades. LEDs were expensive, and nowhere near as bright. COB users now seem to take the place of the HPS/MH guys. In there eyes purple lights are "old tech" and everyone should get on board the COB train. It doesnt matter who made your purple light, it sucks... they act just like the high pressure assholes of time past.

Don't even worry about it. Run what you got! YOU decide if it can grow good bud. It WILL grow pot. But will it be stringy with small buds? Will the light go into the plant and give good bud all the way down? Or will you have lime green underdeveloped bud in the lower parts of the plant? Is 2 plants too much for that? Probably. But, you could still have good bud on top, just make oil out of the rest of it. 

This sight has some brilliant people on it. Ask good question dont embelish the truth, and dont worry about your light, this is what you have to work with. A friend on this site had this conversation just yesterday. 

With a weak light there are techniques that could help you grow better bud... lollipoping your plant will do away with the lower stuff putting all the energy to the top. Or, SCRoG your plant ( I think this would work for you nicely). Screen of Green, this uses a net or trellis to pull your plant down so it grows flat, this allows the light to get down into the plant. Your light footprint probably isn't the greatest. So you don't want to grow you plants out too far. Don't veg too much. Your plant will stretch in the first few weeks of flower. You want that stretch to go up, not out. The tops will be allowed to poke through the net in flower.

Your light wont fill a room with blinding light, but you can get a good idea of the footprint of your light by measuring it at the a few distances. If you don't SCRoG. Make sure you can turn your pot... I assume you will use soil. There are so many things you can do to improve your situation. Go to Growweedeasy.com This place has a ton of info, on everything. It isn't a forum, its just info. I have spent hours there. You start at one place and follow links till your eyes bleed.

You've done good by joining this forum. Now grow something. I'm not super great at answering some of the crazier technical stuff, but i will try.
Cheers, looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 23, 2017)

Fernicus said:


> Hello all! I'm not a new member but first time poster. It only took 5 years of lurking. I'm ready to start participating in the community so I'm going to have to get a few posts and likes under my belt. I look forward to finally conversing with some of the people who have been mentors to me.


Pickle Rick!?


----------



## Bert976 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks stltoed for the info


----------



## Seaners (Oct 23, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Not according to High Times they said an oz. of Gorilla Glue is $420 making it the third highest in the US. They post pricing every month, it's always around that much, sometimes higher. Theres always a way around high prices though... thats why we're here


Omg i get an oz of gorilla glue off a buddy for 170 a zip. 
Also get grease monkey for about the same...very heavy hitting strains in buzz, smell and taste.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 23, 2017)

Gorilla Glue is great.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 23, 2017)

Seaners said:


> Haha sounds good! Its a beauty day for a dip in the old mighty creek! You from around Niagara yourself? Im assuming you're states side!?


Im from Southern California. But I will be going to be staying in the Puget Sound area for Halloween, and im planning a trip to Victoria. I love it there... so European.


----------



## Gladster (Oct 25, 2017)

I am new here, I am glad I found this site.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2017)

Gladster said:


> I am new here, I am glad I found this site.


Welcome! Hope you find your stay entertaining and educational.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome Gladster. Man! A "Welcome" from Jedi Master ttystikk! This is a special day!


----------



## Martin6887 (Oct 25, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Nice.
> 
> I ordered Strawberry Banana, Kosher Kush, and Lemon Skunk from Seedsman, but the order was lost in Los Angeles. So i reordered just the Lemon Skunk from Oaseeds. Hopefully they show. Im going with Botanicare nutes this time. Trying to ease up on the myriad nutrients. Gonna keep it simple. My DWC wound up screwy and it cost me valuable time in late flower. Thankfully my soil plant came through. I learned a lot from this one. Moderation being key.


Try gyo seedbank


----------



## Martin6887 (Oct 25, 2017)

I got 3 orders in a row took 2 weeks tho


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 25, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> I got 3 orders in a row took 2 weeks tho



I ended up buying seeds from Oaseeds. Just 12 Lemon Skunk from DNA this time. Seedsman refunded $270. Didn't even flinch, i guess you have to do the stealth option to get your money back. The L Skunk was a bit cheaper at Oaseds, but i would use Seedsman again. 

Is GYO related to DNA? I understand they started another seed producer called GYO. Do they ship to the US? DNA doesnt.

First thing in November, I'm starting again.


----------



## Martin6887 (Oct 26, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I ended up buying seeds from Oaseeds. Just 12 Lemon Skunk from DNA this time. Seedsman refunded $270. Didn't even flinch, i guess you have to do the stealth option to get your money back. The L Skunk was a bit cheaper at Oaseds, but i would use Seedsman again.
> 
> Is GYO related to DNA? I understand they started another seed producer called GYO. Do they ship to the US? DNA doesnt.
> 
> First thing in November, I'm starting again.


They r bonzo they have done refunds with no prob. Did candy kush from royal queen seeds a auto skunk #1 and 4 auto pounders paid 41.00 out the door all fem. Gyo will have ur order in 2 weeks from order. They chat and inform u of shipping info or seed questions they do weekly deals too seeds as low as 2.95. Im doing photo trainwreck and og kush got a ton of these seeds this summer cuz someone left a male in the bunch of plants. I have a sexing seeds poster on here i posted that tells me male seeds from female and this has worked everytime. Right by the chart. If u want to see it i can repost it wen u respond.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 26, 2017)

Martin6887 said:


> They r bonzo they have done refunds with no prob. Did candy kush from royal queen seeds a auto skunk #1 and 4 auto pounders paid 41.00 out the door all fem. Gyo will have ur order in 2 weeks from order. They chat and inform u of shipping info or seed questions they do weekly deals too seeds as low as 2.95. Im doing photo trainwreck and og kush got a ton of these seeds this summer cuz someone left a male in the bunch of plants. I have a sexing seeds poster on here i posted that tells me male seeds from female and this has worked everytime. Right by the chart. If u want to see it i can repost it wen u respond.


That's good info. Im sure its been on this forum a million timed but I'd like to see that poster. I never heard of sexing seeds


----------



## uncanny (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi to all. Really much information here in RIU. Great job people.


----------



## Med4TN (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi all. I am a learner with my first grow of autos. Now 2 weeks since seed planted in the veggy garden. (Southern Hemisphere) 
I have Baby Boomer CBD, Auto, Critical Jack Auto and Parmesan CBD Auto.
I will stay in the veggy garden for this crop but may try indoor after that.
I am growing for meds for Trigeminal Neralgia and only need a small yield as I microdose with a vaporizer.


----------



## elseapea (Oct 30, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.





matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thanks MUCH!!


----------



## Zarg (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello, Zarg here. I come here once and a while when google deems fit. so i decided to make it official. michigan medical marijuana program licenced. not totally new to growing but not an expert. cant wait to get into the forums and learn and learn and learn. also maybe i can teach. i do alot of things the hard way or sometimes just not ideal and i know its not the best way to go but sometimes its the only option i have. my goals for my grows are to create quick and effective pain management items. I deal with a great deal of back pain and intestinal pain and nausea. more and more people need access to cannabis. once i have my prossess down to a routine i would also like to make it to the goal of care giving for others that are in need of quality meds. Very nice to be a member here. thanks for having me.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 31, 2017)

Zarg said:


> Hello, Zarg here. I come here once and a while when google deems fit. so i decided to make it official. michigan medical marijuana program licenced. not totally new to growing but not an expert. cant wait to get into the forums and learn and learn and learn. also maybe i can teach. i do alot of things the hard way or sometimes just not ideal and i know its not the best way to go but sometimes its the only option i have. my goals for my grows are to create quick and effective pain management items. I deal with a great deal of back pain and intestinal pain and nausea. more and more people need access to cannabis. once i have my prossess down to a routine i would also like to make it to the goal of care giving for others that are in need of quality meds. Very nice to be a member here. thanks for having me.


Nice. Good to see you. There's a ton of info here. I've learned a quite a bit.


----------



## Zarg (Oct 31, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Nice. Good to see you. There's a ton of info here. I've learned a quite a bit.


yes im seeing this, posted a few times, showed my little setup. waiting on the feedback  good or bad, im excited. Thanks!


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 31, 2017)

Med4TN said:


> Hi all. I am a learner with my first grow of autos. Now 2 weeks since seed planted in the veggy garden. (Southern Hemisphere)
> I have Baby Boomer CBD, Auto, Critical Jack Auto and Parmesan CBD Auto.
> I will stay in the veggy garden for this crop but may try indoor after that.
> I am growing for meds for Trigeminal Neralgia and only need a small yield as I microdose with a vaporizer.





Wow, nice boat. I love to sail

Welcome aboard


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 31, 2017)

Zarg said:


> yes im seeing this, posted a few times, showed my little setup. waiting on the feedback  good or bad, im excited. Thanks!



Sorry, i missed your rig. If you have the time of love to see it...


----------



## Zarg (Oct 31, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Sorry, i missed your rig. If you have the time of love to see it...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-in-the-mood-to-abuse-my-plant.951798/page-10#post-13876826
talking about it here. trying to learn this dog new tricks, something i cobbled together long ago and just been going with it even knowing its not ideal, just havent had luck with anything else and just dont see indoor soil worth it for the size of the area im working with.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 31, 2017)

Zarg said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-in-the-mood-to-abuse-my-plant.951798/page-10#post-13876826
> talking about it here. trying to learn this dog new tricks, something i cobbled together long ago and just been going with it even knowing its not ideal, just havent had luck with anything else and just dont see indoor soil worth it for the size of the area im working with.


That' some wild stuff... I'm afraid it's over my head. But if you say it works, i wont argue. 

I will say "worked" is a relative term. Get a feel for the possbilities on what your space, lights and nutrients CAN yeild and shoot for that. If you start from seeds (looks like it) know some arent worth your time, but some will be full on joy from day one. Picking a high yield strain is huge... I'm sure you probably know all this

Seems like a busy operation. More plants is sometimes just more plants. Some of the fellas on here can yeild well over a pound per plant. I cant (yet) but its on my list of shit to do. Just listen, learn, and keep your options open. Small steps can bring about huge breakthroughs. Looking forward to seeing YOUR growth in this endeavor


----------



## Zarg (Oct 31, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> That' some wild stuff... I'm afraid it's over my head. But if you say it works, i wont argue.
> 
> I will say "worked" is a relative term. Get a feel for the possbilities on what your space, lights and nutrients CAN yeild and shoot for that. If you start from seeds (looks like it) know some arent worth your time, but some will be full on joy from day one. Picking a high yield strain is huge... I'm sure you probably know all this
> 
> Seems like a busy operation. More plants is sometimes just more plants. Some of the fellas on here can yeild well over a pound per plant. I cant (yet) but its on my list of shit to do. Just listen, learn, and keep your options open. Small steps can bring about huge breakthroughs. Looking forward to seeing YOUR growth in this endeavor



im still learning about choosing strains, being someone who isnt thrilled about bulk reading has gotten my stacks of pages to read to build up. thank got for leafly right? lol but with what i got, starting from small, working my way up, i gotta start from somewhere. prolly end up making wax and tinctures outta my first crop to vend at a compassion club just to fund some better equipment and better genetic seed/ clones to play with.


----------



## Stltoed (Oct 31, 2017)

Zarg said:


> im still learning about choosing strains, being someone who isnt thrilled about bulk reading has gotten my stacks of pages to read to build up. thank got for leafly right? lol but with what i got, starting from small, working my way up, i gotta start from somewhere. prolly end up making wax and tinctures outta my first crop to vend at a compassion club just to fund some better equipment and better genetic seed/ clones to play with.


Strain selection can suck. Get a couple of opinions before you commit. Talking about seeds and their propensity for intermittent greatness. I'm hatching 12 seeds for 8 solid soldiers next grow. I hope I get that many to be honest. 

One place that seems to give positive advice without waiting for someone to take interest in your post is growweedeasy.com its not a forum, just info. The information is clear and concise, and they get right to it. On a forum you don' really know who youre talking to... have they been around a long time, or are they some asshole greener than you with big ideas. Check that place out. My theory is if one is driven enough to come here for answered questions they have enough to see those little green devils turn into big green devils.

Tinctures and things like that take a lot of material, the better the material the better the oil. You'e gonna want a bad ass plant. I used 11 ounces of DRIED larfy bud, sugar leaves and bud from my last grow to make one ounce of Rick Simpson oil.


----------



## Zarg (Nov 1, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Strain selection can suck. Get a couple of opinions before you commit. Talking about seeds and their propensity for intermittent greatness. I'm hatching 12 seeds for 8 solid soldiers next grow. I hope I get that many to be honest.
> Tinctures and things like that take a lot of material, the better the material the better the oil. You'e gonna want a bad ass plant. I used 11 ounces of DRIED larfy bud, sugar leaves and bud from my last grow to make one ounce of Rick Simpson oil.



i plan on making 2 styles, a coconut oil base and then im going to do a 6 month green dragon tincture (later modified evaporation/honey ect )


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 1, 2017)

I think your choice to use coconut oil is a good one. It makes it very available to the body so it' easy to absorb. 

I don't know the second one, but RSO has a few names... Phoenix tears, some even call it hash oil. I'm thinking maybe its the same thing
My point is, you need lots of left overs to make a decent amount of goodies. 

I dig brownies. Last time I used 4 ounces of green for 2 boxes of mix. I do this so i only have to eat a 1 inch cube... not a whole 3 inch square. A 6 month old brownie sucks no matter whats in it. You'll figure it out. Take a look at Grow Weed Easy theres a lifetime of info there, and links upon links to hook it all together... your gonna be just fine


----------



## Zarg (Nov 1, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I think your choice to use coconut oil is a good one. It makes it very available to the body so it' easy to absorb.
> 
> I don't know the second one, but RSO has a few names... Phoenix tears, some even call it hash oil. I'm thinking maybe its the same thing
> My point is, you need lots of left overs to make a decent amount of goodies.
> ...


the one inch squares sounds about right for the effectiveness. didnt know the type of oil helped absorption, very good to know thanks. and yes, high grain alcohol with your trim/ect left in a cool dark place for 6 months ive read gives you some great potent oil.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 1, 2017)

You don't want to keep the alcohol mixed with the plant matter for long periods of time. Matter of fact you only want a few minutes. As I understand it 5 minutes is more than plenty to isolate the oil, in dried and ground material, which has the goods. Then you strain it, and add alcohol one more time. And strain it. THEN, you toss it. 

If you keep the green in alcohol for longer, you end up with other compounds in you mix, shit you don't want. Please double check this, i could very easily be wrong. But, I'm feeling strong.

And grain alcohol will work, but it isn't as effective as 99% isopropyl... again, look into it, if you find out different is like to hear about this. 99% iso is much stronger, and far less likely to leave impurities in the finish product... to be clear, it's alcohol and distilled water in isopropyl. Grain alcohol can have a ton of other stuff in it. 

This is my protocol. I hope to hear from others, if they make RSO


----------



## Zarg (Nov 1, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> You don't want to keep the alcohol mixed with the plant matter for long periods of time. Matter of fact you only want a few minutes. As I understand it 5 minutes is more than plenty to isolate the oil, in dried and ground material, which has the goods. Then you strain it, and add alcohol one more time. And strain it. THEN, you toss it.
> 
> If you keep the green in alcohol for longer, you end up with other compounds in you mix, shit you don't want. Please double check this, i could very easily be wrong. But, I'm feeling strong.
> 
> ...


yea i wont be making anything without having everything clearly marked out from reputable sources but here is what i was talking about as far as green dragon. there are just so many, tired n high i get shit mixed up in my head from just memory 
*
GREEN DRAGON TINCTURE *- without cooking

*Equipment and Supplies*
Use an air-tight jar (or jars) to mix your cannabis and solvent. This jar will need to be air-tight so it can be shaken daily over the course of a few weeks. Mason canning jars are a great choice. 


Grind your marijuana and fill your jars 3/4 full.

Good solvents are: high-proof alcohol, glycerin, absinthe or vinegar. If you go with alcohol, the higher the proof the better, Everclear is a great base. 
Cheesecloth (to strain out your vegetation).
Small glass bottles with dropper tops.






Everclear bottle full of Green Dragon.
*Directions:*

Grind up the marijuana.
Decarboxylation step: Heat marijuana on a cookie sheet or in a glass dish in 150º F for 15 minutes.
Place decarboxylase cannabis into your jar, after it has cooled, until 3/4 full_ if you don’t have enough weed to fill your jar 3/4 full, use just enough alcohol to cover what you have. The alcohol should be about 1/4 higher than your marijuana level._
Slowly fill your jars with your alcohol. (Everclear/absinthe/etc.).
Tightly seal your jars.
The tricombs fall into the Everclear by placing the jars into the freezer.

Tumble your jar for 2 - 3 minutes (roll it back and forth).

Tumble your jars daily for the next 2 - 4 weeks
After 2 - 4 weeks: 

Open jars and stretch cheese cloth across the top of your jars.
Pour solvent into a bowl, straining the liquid through cheesecloth.
Pour liquid into smaller dropper bottles.

Enjoy! Remember to use with caution until you get a feel for the potency of your batch of Green Dragon.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 1, 2017)

Zarg said:


> yea i wont be making anything without having everything clearly marked out from reputable sources but here is what i was talking about as far as green dragon. there are just so many, tired n high i get shit mixed up in my head from just memory
> *
> GREEN DRAGON TINCTURE *- without cooking
> 
> ...


Yeah dude. Decarboxolation step doesnt look to be anywhere near hot enough or long enough. Where did you find this recipe? Give grow weed easy a wink they usually tell you how AND why. Glycerine and vinegar are suspect also. Never heard of either used as a solvent for THC. Have You used either to clean a bong? Let me know how it turns out.

Cheers


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 1, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Yeah dude. Decarboxolation step doesnt look to be anywhere near hot enough or long enough. Where did you find this recipe? Give grow weed easy a wink they usually tell you how AND why. Glycerine and vinegar are suspect also. Never heard of either used as a solvent for THC. Have You used either to clean a bong? Let me know how it turns out.
> 
> Cheers


Look up Rick Simpson oil. Its very similar, and widely used.


----------



## MYTHIST (Nov 1, 2017)

New member here, it's awesome to see so many people helping each other & I'm stoked to be a part of the community. I'm on my second grow in my Mini Indoor Setup. First grow was Ghost Train Haze #9, that was a terrible mistake on my part. I wasn't taking into account the amount of stretch a full Sativa would experience, but I learned many valuable lessons on that one. 
Now I've got a "Locomotion" (BlueDiesel x Timewreck) clone going, just topped and almost ready to LST. 
I don't have much room for a grow setup so I built the best setup I could in minimal the space available. Below is a short breakdown of my kit.

My Setup: 
* Rubbermaid Storage Closet (36x36x18")
* 240W LED Grow Light (TaoTronics TT-GL14) R/B/W/UV
* Adjustable Light Hangers (1/8" x 6')
* Panda Film and White Duct Tape for light reflection 
* 80mm INLET fan w/ Carbon Impregnated Filter
* 80mm OUTLET fan w/ Carbon Impregnated Filter & handmade Filter housing
* 2x - 4" interior fans for air movement
* Eco-Duino Automatic watering system with handmade watering head (DynaFlo fittings & tube)
* Internal Temp & Rh probe to External display

Note: Pics are from the last grow, I've added better light hangers, more air movement and covered every square inch with Panda Film. 
I'm happy to pass on my tips & ideas if you are attempting to make a Mini/Micro Grow Setup.
Peace


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 1, 2017)

MYTHIST said:


> New member here, it's awesome to see so many people helping each other & I'm stoked to be a part of the community. I'm on my second grow in my Mini Indoor Setup. First grow was Ghost Train Haze #9, that was a terrible mistake on my part. I wasn't taking into account the amount of stretch a full Sativa would experience, but I learned many valuable lessons on that one.
> Now I've got a "Locomotion" (BlueDiesel x Timewreck) clone going, just topped and almost ready to LST.
> I don't have much room for a grow setup so I built the best setup I could in minimal the space available. Below is a short breakdown of my kit.
> 
> ...



Seems like you take it pretty serious. Very nice.


----------



## MYTHIST (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm just thirsty for knowledge and in turn that made me passionate about growing, it's a fascinating process. I am still a total newbie, though I'll do my best to research before I ask questions and I'll keep the panic posts to a minimum. 
Peace


----------



## MYCAREER (Nov 1, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Your plant looks good and fairly close. You will notice the pistils (the hairs) will turn dark. Some say to pull the plant when 80% of the pistils turn dark. But, a much more accurate way to gauge the doneness of a plant is to look at the trichomes. The itty bitty mushroom shaped glands all over the bud and sugar leaves. These glands start clear, then they turn couldy and finally they usually darken. I had a strain that didnt darken, just went cloudy. I had to use the darkened pistil method. Some pull it as soon as they start to turn. I like a heavier effect so when they gets to about 10, to 15% dark, i feel its time. Get yourelf a nice magnifying lens, or loupe, (bausch and laume (spelling?) Makes a nice loupe. This will help with looking at the glands. Im sure others will pipe up about this subject. GrowWeedEasy.com has a pretty good explanation of this proce





Stltoed said:


> Your plant looks good and fairly close. You will notice the pistils (the hairs) will turn dark. Some say to pull the plant when 80% of the pistils turn dark. But, a much more accurate way to gauge the doneness of a plant is to look at the trichomes. The itty bitty mushroom shaped glands all over the bud and sugar leaves. These glands start clear, then they turn couldy and finally they usually darken. I had a strain that didnt darken, just went cloudy. I had to use the darkened pistil method. Some pull it as soon as they start to turn. I like a heavier effect so when they gets to about 10, to 15% dark, i feel its time. Get yourelf a nice magnifying lens, or loupe, (bausch and laume (spelling?) Makes a nice loupe. This will help with looking at the glands. Im sure others will pipe up about this subject. GrowWeedEasy.com has a pretty good explanation of this process


THANKS FOR THE INFO MY GROW ROOM IS 10X11 BUT IM GROWING OUT OF 2X4 TENTS IN SIDE OF THE ROOM BUT I WANT TO START GROWING IN THE ROOM ITSELF. I HAVE A 600 WATT HPS, AND A 150 WATT HPS AND A LAMP I MADE AT HOME WITH 8 23WATT CFL. IM USING GO BOX NUTES GROWING WHITE BUBBA CAN I TRANSITION THE HPS LIGHT IN THE ROOM ITSSELF OR LEAVE IT IN THE 2X4 TENTS AND ALSO IM GROWING IN SOIL FOXFARM AND PEAT MOSS TEMPS RANGE FROM 73 TO 80. AND IM 30 MILES FROM THE SEA SOUTHEREN CLIMATE. HUMIDITY RUNS FROM 50% TO 100% YEARLY. HUMIDITY IN THE TENTS EXCEED NOR MORE THAN 60%.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 1, 2017)

MYTHIST said:


> I'm just thirsty for knowledge and in turn that made me passionate about growing, it's a fascinating process. I am still a total newbie, though I'll do my best to research before I ask questions and I'll keep the panic posts to a minimum.
> Peace


This new hobby of yours is chocked full of stuff to learn. I have the same sort of lust for knowledge, dumbass me chose a hydro style that some say is one of the most difficult ways to do it... I found that out on my last grow.

There are some truly brillant people on this forum. Hopefully you find the answers youre looking for. And don't you dare hold back on the panic posts ... we've all been there


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 1, 2017)

MYCAREER said:


> THANKS FOR THE INFO MY GROW ROOM IS 10X11 BUT IM GROWING OUT OF 2X4 TENTS IN SIDE OF THE ROOM BUT I WANT TO START GROWING IN THE ROOM ITSELF. I HAVE A 600 WATT HPS, AND A 150 WATT HPS AND A LAMP I MADE AT HOME WITH 8 23WATT CFL. IM USING GO BOX NUTES GROWING WHITE BUBBA CAN I TRANSITION THE HPS LIGHT IN THE ROOM ITSSELF OR LEAVE IT IN THE 2X4 TENTS AND ALSO IM GROWING IN SOIL FOXFARM AND PEAT MOSS TEMPS RANGE FROM 73 TO 80. AND IM 30 MILES FROM THE SEA SOUTHEREN CLIMATE. HUMIDITY RUNS FROM 50% TO 100% YEARLY. HUMIDITY IN THE TENTS EXCEED NOR MORE THAN 60%.



Lucky fucker... I want a whole room to grow pot in. Haha. Nice. I see a lot of fun in your future


----------



## MYTHIST (Nov 1, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> This new hobby of yours is chocked full of stuff to learn. I have the same sort of lust for knowledge, dumbass me chose a hydro style that some say is one of the most difficult ways to do it... I found that out on my last grow.
> 
> There are some truly brillant people on this forum. Hopefully you find the answers youre looking for. And don't you dare hold back on the panic posts ... we've all been there


Thanks dude, I won't be a stranger, for sure.


----------



## MYCAREER (Nov 1, 2017)

GH


Stltoed said:


> Lucky fucker... I want a whole room to grow pot in. Haha. Nice. I see a lot of fun in your future


YEA BUT ITS NOTHING WITHOUT A SETUP. FOR THAT AMOUNT OF SPACE HOW MANNY LED WATTS IM LOOKING TO GET FOR 25 PLANTS


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 1, 2017)

MYCAREER said:


> GH
> YEA BUT ITS NOTHING WITHOUT A SETUP. FOR THAT AMOUNT OF SPACE HOW MANNY LED WATTS IM LOOKING TO GET FOR 25 PLANTS


Well. Cob LEDs are freaking huge in this forum. That will be the easiest and cheapest way to do it. And if you choose to build the fixtures yourself you will be able to fix them too. Look up cob LEDs AND Quantum Boards. Theres a lot to learn, but some of the local wildlife will answer any questions you have.

You dont need all that right out of the gate. Grow some, sell some, build your reasources. AND your knowledge before going all in


----------



## chefrob15 (Nov 2, 2017)

what's going on family? im new to growing and I am trying to learn as much as possible. I just started a thread in newbie central asking for help and seen the new member roll call link and decided to introduce myself. im chefrob15 and im a Cali patient out of the port of Los Angeles area. I grew up a stoner and then ventured over to the dark side! some of you might know what I mean, but after 11 years not fucking round with anything I got injured at work. 2 herniated discs. I didn't want to go the pharm rout so I decided to give cannabis a try and heavy cbd doses at first and I am on a good pain regimen. but enough about me. I have a question how do my plants look? im going to post a pic but I would really like feed back on my post . good looking out yo!http://rollitup.org/t/2-week-old-from-seed.952575/


----------



## Zarg (Nov 2, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Look up Rick Simpson oil. Its very similar, and widely used.


ill have to check grow weed easy, it wouldnt let me post the link think it was weed in the kitchen, so much out there, never know what to buy into. ive never tried that recipie, just looked for something that went along the lines of what i was thinking, ive read about rick simpson, it is a good way to go.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 2, 2017)

If you search for grow weed easy it should be within the first couple results. It' a very popular site. 

RSO is also very popular. Used primarily as medicine, but my friends and I dont use any pot products as a medicine. We just get hammered. I will say its scary strong. If youve ever had a truly nuclear brownie, and hoped the buzz didnt get any stronger, thats how this stuff is. Gotta test drive it a little. This particular concentrate is fairly clean. There is some chlorphyl and trace amounts of other things, but its not like the stuff you find in a vape pen. once the alcohol is evaporated out you suck it up in a syringe and you'e off to the races. A syringe is really the only way to dose this stuff cleanly and accurately. We have found a 3ml syringe has about 30 doses in it, but if youre brave then go for it. If youre using heat to get rid of the alcohol dont let the mixture get above 235 degrees. I use a digital meat thermometer with a probe in a wire.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 2, 2017)

chefrob15 said:


> what's going on family? im new to growing and I am trying to learn as much as possible. I just started a thread in newbie central asking for help and seen the new member roll call link and decided to introduce myself. im chefrob15 and im a Cali patient out of the port of Los Angeles area. I grew up a stoner and then ventured over to the dark side! some of you might know what I mean, but after 11 years not fucking round with anything I got injured at work. 2 herniated discs. I didn't want to go the pharm rout so I decided to give cannabis a try and heavy cbd doses at first and I am on a good pain regimen. but enough about me. I have a question how do my plants look? im going to post a pic but I would really like feed back on my post . good looking out yo!http://rollitup.org/t/2-week-old-from-seed.952575/



They look good a little " leggy" they are stetching for the lights a tad. If the stretch gets worse maybe start lowering you lights a little slowly. When watering be sure to water from the outside in to ensure all of the media is getting some. Make doubly sure to take care of the roots. The water can really push the dirt around, you don't want to disturbed the roots. Usually you would sprout seeds, put it in a party cup, then maybe even go to a 1gallon, and finally put it in the last pot. You'e fine... but be careful when watering. Looking forward to see how they turn out!


----------



## chefrob15 (Nov 2, 2017)

thanks for the info stltoed. they were stretching a little because I had them under the table with a desk fan and a 75 watt Philips agro lite. they are doing better under the led. this is al new to me so im just trying to learn as much as possible. I added a 4 inch duct fan today at the top of the tent. I got another one that's going to push intake in from the bottom. I only hooked up the top exhaust will that be enough to keep the temp the temp in range? my tent is at 81 * and 44% humidity. is the temp at a good range.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 2, 2017)

Get yourself a thermometer with a hygrometer (measures humidity) 0in it. this is waaaay better than asking an opinion on this. There are so many variables, the two measurements compliment each other. Right now higher humidity, and marginally higher temps are a good idea. Veg requires higher humidity than flower. I run my room at 85 degrees due to my lights... I'm not recommending that for you right now. The analogue style versions of the thermometer/hygrometers can suck. I once bought two and not only did they not match they were both wrong according to a digital model with a remote sensor. The digital one has a 2x3 inch sensor you can put anywhere you like im the grow area and a 10 inch control pad that gives info anywhere in the room for ease of acces. 

You are going to want to keep the air coming in and blowing out fairly quickly. You want the plant to have easy access to Co2. I've never used a tent, but would guess the gas can migrate though the tent walls. Albeit slower than positive flow. Inline fans are kind of hit and miss. You can spend $20 on a 6" ipower and i will not be anywhere close yo a 6" Hurricane, Can Fan, or other more expensive models. Also some are much louder than others, or simply don't last. There may be a little trial and error here, directly proportionate to your finances. 

I just started 12 seeds, so im only 10 days or so behind you.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 2, 2017)

chefrob15 said:


> thanks for the info stltoed. they were stretching a little because I had them under the table with a desk fan and a 75 watt Philips agro lite. they are doing better under the led. this is al new to me so im just trying to learn as much as possible. I added a 4 inch duct fan today at the top of the tent. I got another one that's going to push intake in from the bottom. I only hooked up the top exhaust will that be enough to keep the temp the temp in range? my tent is at 81 * and 44% humidity. is the temp at a good range.


Sorry dude, i just have fell asleep. I didn' see the last part of your post. Humidity looks good, temp will work, but i wouldn't go over 80 degees right now if you can help it. If you cant. Then watch them closely. Temps and humidity fall into a category where everyone has different opinions. Some will say going over 80 degrees is fine. But it' a bit safer if you dont

Make doubly sure you don' let the grow media dry out


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi Guys Im new here obvs and would like an honest opinion of my sativa in it's current flowering stage to confirm if what you and i are seeing is normal behaviour? As she is in flower i was expecting to see more calyxes, they are present but there is an abundance of leaves. The room temps around 25 good ventilation, the mediums coco with a ph of 6.3, nutes are shogun cocoA/B pk, boost and calmag.

The plant is potentially a Jam Pearl strain but can't be sure, it's been in flower for around 5-7 weeks and as i've not done sativa's before i would like some honest opinions. 

Thanks for all and any help.


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hoog said:


> The mj plant is about 1.5 feet tall. I don't know what stage it is in! How can I tell what stage it is in? Thanks for the help on watering it! I will slow down on water. Will it grow fast this way? Thanks alot on the help!


Watch with too much miracle gro.moderation is key.and yes your watering was alot.sounds like your plant is in vegetative stage.it's like growing up stage.then comes flower stage.you know-flower.tty,burn it


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 3, 2017)

WhichDr? said:


> Hi Guys Im new here obvs and would like an honest opinion of my sativa in it's current flowering stage to confirm if what you and i are seeing is normal behaviour? As she is in flower i was expecting to see more calyxes, they are present but there is an abundance of leaves. The room temps around 25 good ventilation, the mediums coco with a ph of 6.3, nutes are shogun cocoA/B pk, boost and calmag.
> 
> The plant is potentially a Jam Pearl strain but can't be sure, it's been in flower for around 5-7 weeks and as i've not done sativa's before i would like some honest opinions.
> 
> Thanks for all and any help.


Are they buds on the plant with leaves all over them?do you pick leaves and control lower leaves?did you top this plant?you have a bunch of grooming to do.it looks like.I'm no pro but I know a little.lookin good tho.what type of lights?


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 3, 2017)

Bigbudwolf420 said:


> Are they buds on the plant with leaves all over them?do you pick leaves and control lower leaves?did you top this plant?you have a bunch of grooming to do.it looks like.I'm no pro but I know a little.lookin good tho.what type of lights?


Hi Bigbugwolf yeah i topped the plant once only and have cleared all lower leaves under the canopy, There are pistils and calyxes hidden under the leaves everywhere just not swollen or frosty. You can see that there are some trichomes on the leaves when under a jewelers scope but nothing popping as yet. The light is a 400w hps. I don't think that i will remove any more leaves unless they are yellow,brown or dead as i don't want to stress her too much. She has come a long way and there's a little background story to hear journey which i can't go into now due to having to go to work but maybe will tell later 

Anyway really appreciate the feedback, have you ever seen a sativa like this in flowering week 6 before?


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 3, 2017)

WhichDr? said:


> Hi Bigbugwolf yeah i topped the plant once only and have cleared all lower leaves under the canopy, There are pistils and calyxes hidden under the leaves everywhere just not swollen or frosty. You can see that there are some trichomes on the leaves when under a jewelers scope but nothing popping as yet. The light is a 400w hps. I don't think that i will remove any more leaves unless they are yellow,brown or dead as i don't want to stress her too much. She has come a long way and there's a little background story to hear journey which i can't go into now due to having to go to work but maybe will tell later
> 
> Anyway really appreciate the feedback, have you ever seen a sativa like this in flowering week 6 before?


No I've never seen a 6 we flower plant look like that.looks to me like it never went inton flower.when switch to 12/12 did you switch to a mote powerful light?how did she veg?when you switch to flower did you notice any changes?ty.


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 3, 2017)

Shame i was hoping you or some one has for a sativa anyway. The light has been the same since flower it was outside before flower as i thought it was a male but pistils came out and i was like "oh no my baby" by this time my tent was full of white diesel already in mid flower with no space. I brought her back inside as she had been ravaged by the elements and mites. Ive worked hard bringing her back to health whilst she was in veg. Once she was back to her former glory in put her in 12/12. So to answer your question she started in tent st 400w hps, thought it was male but didnt have the heart to kill her so she lived in the garden for about 3-4 weeks. Weather was uk average so crap. Brought her back in gave her 2 weeks of 18/6 of hps she has the tent to herself too. Then flipped the flowrring switch. All i see her doing is spout leaves with a lot if pisitls but no bud like an indica does so im confused. Gonna try reducing the light to 13/11 next week to see if that helps maybe?


----------



## Chip_pz (Nov 3, 2017)

She’s almost finished now. She has a good bit of white hairs but her trichomes are clouding up nice. I’d say I’m at abt 50% cloudy. So I’m guessing about 4-5 more days... what do you guys think?


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 3, 2017)

WhichDr? said:


> Shame i was hoping you or some one has for a sativa anyway. The light has been the same since flower it was outside before flower as i thought it was a male but pistils came out and i was like "oh no my baby" by this time my tent was full of white diesel already in mid flower with no space. I brought her back inside as she had been ravaged by the elements and mites. Ive worked hard bringing her back to health whilst she was in veg. Once she was back to her former glory in put her in 12/12. So to answer your question she started in tent st 400w hps, thought it was male but didnt have the heart to kill her so she lived in the garden for about 3-4 weeks. Weather was uk average so crap. Brought her back in gave her 2 weeks of 18/6 of hps she has the tent to herself too. Then flipped the flowrring switch. All i see her doing is spout leaves with a lot if pisitls but no bud like an indica does so im confused. Gonna try reducing the light to 13/11 next week to see if that helps maybe?


Like I said my friend I'm no expert.I do have a pure sativa it's called blue Hawaiian sativa.haven't popped mine yet but soon enough.I'm still trying t ok figure out what all I'm starting with seed wise cause as i said before I need to get my mothers for clones in my breeding area.I have tons of killer genetics.you plant my be a hermie..a hermaphrodite...male and female.hence no nugz like the ladies.I've read about this happening but never seen.so you had to have seen something that tod you male but as you say you didnt want to kill it so you put outside.I think and some of what you say oh I've read about.anyway once you yank him/her you've ruined the plant by moving it around and back etcc.basically I'd say kill it.you've wasted all that effort saving what I think is a hermie.if I'm right your hermie can cause all your girl's to seed up.then you 3rreally have problems.with what you told me that plant has taken you alot of time and effort and space all equal money loss.plus problem.where you live you can't get plant sexing services.here in us we can order a home sex test kit for plants or send a leaf from each in and they lab test and you get answers online in 48 hrs.can test as young as 
2 weeks.then no males unless you want to for seeds.but bro the life and changes that hermie has been thru it definitely took some effort and you learn by mistakes best in my opinion.good luck.show me some pics of your diesel and grow if poss.when I get my rooms done and set up I'll show you my system.I'm going for a crop pulled each 1-2 weeks.ok obviously I have some work to do.only 1 room built yet.good luck bro.I'll be in touch.


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 3, 2017)

Getting pure indica and sativa landraces is very hard.I search all the time.if I find I buy.I'm waiting on beans from original skunk s1 and original diesel sl.very rare.getting from a guy who bred back in the 70s and 80s.he just popped some early 80s original beans and got seeds from each.I was in the right place at right time.ttyl bro


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 3, 2017)

WhichDr? said:


> Shame i was hoping you or some one has for a sativa anyway. The light has been the same since flower it was outside before flower as i thought it was a male but pistils came out and i was like "oh no my baby" by this time my tent was full of white diesel already in mid flower with no space. I brought her back inside as she had been ravaged by the elements and mites. Ive worked hard bringing her back to health whilst she was in veg. Once she was back to her former glory in put her in 12/12. So to answer your question she started in tent st 400w hps, thought it was male but didnt have the heart to kill her so she lived in the garden for about 3-4 weeks. Weather was uk average so crap. Brought her back in gave her 2 weeks of 18/6 of hps she has the tent to herself too. Then flipped the flowrring switch. All i see her doing is spout leaves with a lot if pisitls but no bud like an indica does so im confused. Gonna try reducing the light to 13/11 next week to see if that helps maybe?



I have a friend that grew a plant very similar to that. All leaves in crazy colas. He did well. I would say that if your buds are small maybe they just aren' finished yet. You could still have a couple weeks left... that' when shit really happens. Add a PK booster and watch it close. This one may surprise you. Oh yeah, cleaning it up was a nightmare.

The picture is of the larger stuff cleaned up. There were quite a few smaller buds, all were smothered in leaves like yours. Really kinda wierd


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 3, 2017)

Chip_pz said:


> She’s almost finished now. She has a good bit of white hairs but her trichomes are clouding up nice. I’d say I’m at abt 50% cloudy. So I’m guessing about 4-5 more days... what do you guys think?


There are a lot of fresh pistils. Wait for them to curl up a little


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 3, 2017)

Chip_pz said:


> She’s almost finished now. She has a good bit of white hairs but her trichomes are clouding up nice. I’d say I’m at abt 50% cloudy. So I’m guessing about 4-5 more days... what do you guys think?


There are a lot of fresh pistils. Wait for them to curl up a little


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 3, 2017)

Bigbudwolf420 said:


> Like I said my friend I'm no expert.I do have a pure sativa it's called blue Hawaiian sativa.haven't popped mine yet but soon enough.I'm still trying t ok figure out what all I'm starting with seed wise cause as i said before I need to get my mothers for clones in my breeding area.I have tons of killer genetics.you plant my be a hermie..a hermaphrodite...male and female.hence no nugz like the ladies.I've read about this happening but never seen.so you had to have seen something that tod you male but as you say you didnt want to kill it so you put outside.I think and some of what you say oh I've read about.anyway once you yank him/her you've ruined the plant by moving it around and back etcc.basically I'd say kill it.you've wasted all that effort saving what I think is a hermie.if I'm right your hermie can cause all your girl's to seed up.then you 3rreally have problems.with what you told me that plant has taken you alot of time and effort and space all equal money loss.plus problem.where you live you can't get plant sexing services.here in us we can order a home sex test kit for plants or send a leaf from each in and they lab test and you get answers online in 48 hrs.can test as young as
> 2 weeks.then no males unless you want to for seeds.but bro the life and changes that hermie has been thru it definitely took some effort and you learn by mistakes best in my opinion.good luck.show me some pics of your diesel and grow if poss.when I get my rooms done and set up I'll show you my system.I'm going for a crop pulled each 1-2 weeks.ok obviously I have some work to do.only 1 room built yet.good luck bro.I'll be in touch.


Hi Bigbud 

Thanks for the feedback, when you say yanked do you mean out of the ground or general moving about? Also i should've mentioned that when it was outside it was still getting fed and being kept alive, it was just exposed to the elements, no longer in the tent of Eden. 
Hermaphoridite maybe as i have experienced these before but via bannas appearing out of the buds, right now there are just piles of calxyes and pistils? Only seen this with Jam Pearl 2 of 3 times, this is the second time though as the first i had to chop due to time constraints.
Having a sex test kit would be amazing such a shame 

The Diesel is done and im enjoying it right now. Easy grow, lovely yeild and a combination of butterscotch and eucaliptus falvour too. Anytime of day smoke. I reckon that i will have to ride it out until flower or seed or it was a complete waste of time and everything.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 3, 2017)

WhichDr? said:


> Shame i was hoping you or some one has for a sativa anyway. The light has been the same since flower it was outside before flower as i thought it was a male but pistils came out and i was like "oh no my baby" by this time my tent was full of white diesel already in mid flower with no space. I brought her back inside as she had been ravaged by the elements and mites. Ive worked hard bringing her back to health whilst she was in veg. Once she was back to her former glory in put her in 12/12. So to answer your question she started in tent st 400w hps, thought it was male but didnt have the heart to kill her so she lived in the garden for about 3-4 weeks. Weather was uk average so crap. Brought her back in gave her 2 weeks of 18/6 of hps she has the tent to herself too. Then flipped the flowrring switch. All i see her doing is spout leaves with a lot if pisitls but no bud like an indica does so im confused. Gonna try reducing the light to 13/11 next week to see if that helps maybe?


Are you sure your plant is a sativa? My buddies plant was an indica, Super Skunk. Yours doesnt seem to have the "leggy" stretched out limbs like a dyed in the wool sativa. Plants with a million leaves aren' at all uncommon... look at chip_pz post.


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 3, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I have a friend that grew a plant very similar to that. All leaves in crazy colas. He did well. I would say that if your buds are small maybe they just aren' finished yet. You could still have a couple weeks left... that' when shit really happens. Add a PK booster and watch it close. This one may surprise you. Oh yeah, cleaning it up was a nightmare.
> 
> The picture is of the larger stuff cleaned up. There were quite a few smaller buds, all were smothered in leaves like yours. Really kinda wierd


Thanks Stltoed, well if i can get that with the coloas i have then maybe it's worth the effort? I'm giving her till Xmas to show me the goods or she'll be an Xmas tree


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 3, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Are you sure your plant is a sativa? My buddies plant was an indica, Super Skunk. Yours doesnt seem to have the "leggy" stretched out limbs like a dyed in the wool sativa. Plants with a million leaves aren' at all uncommon... look at chip_pz post.


To be completely honest im unsure, i never bought this seed, this seed has either got mixed with my Jam Pearl or is from St Vincent in the carribean. I've done Sensi seeds indica dom with no issue but when i do sativa doms everything is well not as easy for me for some reason "sigh".


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 3, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Are you sure your plant is a sativa? My buddies plant was an indica, Super Skunk. Yours doesnt seem to have the "leggy" stretched out limbs like a dyed in the wool sativa. Plants with a million leaves aren' at all uncommon... look at chip_pz post.


Look carefully for male components. If they aren't there don' pull it. It sounds like you're clise to done. Hermaphrodites do look different than the other plant other than they have balls and tend to grow a little larger quicker. If it's got balls then kill it. If not you might get something from it


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 3, 2017)

WhichDr? said:


> To be completely honest im unsure, i never bought this seed, this seed has either got mixed with my Jam Pearl or is from St Vincent in the carribean. I've done Sensi seeds indica dom with no issue but when i do sativa doms everything is well not as easy for me for some reason "sigh".


A shitty grow still gives the benefit learning something. Take a GOOD look at your plant if there are no balls maybe you'e good. Don' pull it till you know for sure!


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 3, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Look carefully for male components. If they aren't there don' pull it. It sounds like you're clise to done. Hermaphrodites do look different than the other plant other than they have balls and tend to grow a little larger quicker. If it's got balls then kill it. If not you might get something from it


I've checked for ballz but there are none to be seen just preflower buds. But what i am thinking in the back of my mind is that it's producing leaves and seeding the calyxes by self polenation although i cannot be sure. Just a theory. If this is the case then the plant will probably not focus on buds but will it still focus on leaves when it's seeding? Or is it that the top of the colas haven't stopped pumping leaves as it's still got flower growth yet? Dam so many questions, let me vape some to chill.. -_-


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 3, 2017)

WhichDr? said:


> I've checked for ballz but there are none to be seen just preflower buds. But what i am thinking in the back of my mind is that it's producing leaves and seeding the calyxes by self polenation although i cannot be sure. Just a theory. If this is the case then the plant will probably not focus on buds but will it still focus on leaves when it's seeding? Or is it that the top of the colas haven't stopped pumping leaves as it's still got flower growth yet? Dam so many questions, let me vape some to chill.. -_-


I don' know how it can seed itself without pollen sacks. I'm sorry, how long have you been in flower? When you pinch the budding area how thick is it? Bigbud has a point, wierd shit can happen when you change environments, but it isn' going to change the confirmation of the plant. i think this is just this one grows. Did you look at chip_z plant looks on this thread? Yours is similar, just a little more wookied out. When the budding gets going it will stop making leaves, and start looking a little more normal. If it buds like my friends plant you won' be dissatisfied


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 3, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I don' know how it can seed itself without pollen sacks. I'm sorry, how long have you been in flower? When you pinch the budding area how thick is it? Bigbud has a point, wierd shit can happen when you change environments, but it isn' going to change the confirmation if the plant. i think this is just this one grows. Did you look at chip_z plant looks on this thread? Yours is similar, just a little more wookied out. When the budding gets going it will stop making leaves, and start looking a little more normal. If it buds like my friends plant you won' be dissatisfied


Yeah you can stress a plant into self seeding, did that last year. Funny my friends like to smoke i like the smoke just not as near as active as normal sensi buds.
I'll keep an eye on it and talk her into making bigger buds not much else i can do now, but i appreciate the opinions.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 3, 2017)

Stress can hermie a plant but You're gonna need pollen sacks to seed it. They can actually stick out of a nice bud, but nothing is gonna happen without pollen sacks.

Im thinking you'l be fine


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 3, 2017)

My coloas with Chip's buds will make me 0_0... -_- zzz for a very long time. I'll keep you posted and hopefully we all come good. 

Cheers


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 3, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I have a friend that grew a plant very similar to that. All leaves in crazy colas. He did well. I would say that if your buds are small maybe they just aren' finished yet. You could still have a couple weeks left... that' when shit really happens. Add a PK booster and watch it close. This one may surprise you. Oh yeah, cleaning it up was a nightmare.
> 
> The picture is of the larger stuff cleaned up. There were quite a few smaller buds, all were smothered in leaves like yours. Really kinda wierd


Schweiz buds bro.I'm hoping to get a bud that big after 2 yes or so.that's genetic and talent.


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 3, 2017)

WhichDr? said:


> Hi Bigbud
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, when you say yanked do you mean out of the ground or general moving about? Also i should've mentioned that when it was outside it was still getting fed and being kept alive, it was just exposed to the elements, no longer in the tent of Eden.
> Hermaphoridite maybe as i have experienced these before but via bannas appearing out of the buds, right now there are just piles of calxyes and pistils? Only seen this with Jam Pearl 2 of 3 times, this is the second time though as the first i had to chop due to time constraints.
> ...


Like I read somewhere else.there's no wasted time etc.we're always learning? If anyone tells you they know everything, and I don't care about subject, they're full of shit.keep up the good work bro.


----------



## MYCAREER (Nov 3, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Well. Cob LEDs are freaking huge in this forum. That will be the easiest and cheapest way to do it. And if you choose to build the fixtures yourself you will be able to fix them too. Look up cob LEDs AND Quantum Boards. Theres a lot to learn, but some of the local wildlife will answer any questions you have.
> 
> You dont need all that right out of the gate. Grow some, sell some, build your reasources. AND your knowledge before going all in


----------



## MYCAREER (Nov 3, 2017)

OK UNDERSTANDABLE. WELL I WOULD TAKE U ON A GROW RIDE IF POSSIBLE. MEANING I KEEP U UPDATED THROUGH ONE WHOLE GROW AND U GUIDE ME AND COACH ME THROUGH THE PROCESS IM GROWING WHITE BUBBA KUSH I CLONED IN A 2X4 TENT 600W HPS I WILL IN BOX PICS IF ALLOWED.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 3, 2017)

MYCAREER said:


> OK UNDERSTANDABLE. WELL I WOULD TAKE U ON A GROW RIDE IF POSSIBLE. MEANING I KEEP U UPDATED THROUGH ONE WHOLE GROW AND U GUIDE ME AND COACH ME THROUGH THE PROCESS IM GROWING WHITE BUBBA KUSH I CLONED IN A 2X4 TENT 600W HPS I WILL IN BOX PICS IF ALLOWED.


Do I have to wear a seatbelt? I hate those things.

There are so many brainy fuckers here, we're gonna need a bus.


----------



## WhichDr? (Nov 4, 2017)

Bigbudwolf420 said:


> Like I read somewhere else.there's no wasted time etc.we're always learning? If anyone tells you they know everything, and I don't care about subject, they're full of shit.keep up the good work bro.


Hi BigBud I've found this swollen calyx that looks like it pollenated itself so i think you're right that it's a hermie. I think i'll give it a week or so then i'll chop her and make bubble bag hash as there's little else left to wait for. I've got some sesni seeds X-haze to start and if the quality is like their White Diesel sees then i'm wasting my time not starting these babies. Potential grow diary maybe?


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 4, 2017)

WhichDr? said:


> Hi BigBud I've found this swollen calyx that looks like it pollenated itself so i think you're right that it's a hermie. I think i'll give it a week or so then i'll chop her and make bubble bag hash as there's little else left to wait for. I've got some sesni seeds X-haze to start and if the quality is like their White Diesel sees then i'm wasting my time not starting these babies. Potential grow diary maybe?


What a bummer. 

One last thing and I'll leave it alone... cut off the calyx and do some forensics. If you find a premature seed youll know. You have nothing to lose at this point. Even bubble hash is asking a lot from this plant. The buds are way to thin for 7 weeks of flower, but there can be reasons for that. 

Anyway, I'm sure you guys are probably right, I'm just playing devils advocate. Good luck


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 4, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> What a bummer.
> 
> One last thing and I'll leave it alone... cut off the calyx and do some forensics. If you find a premature seed youll know. You have nothing to lose at this point. Even bubble hash is asking a lot from this plant. The buds are way to thin for 7 weeks of flower, but there can be reasons for that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure you guys are probably right, I'm just playing devils advocate. Good luck


Those look more like pollen packs than a calyx anyway. Can't tell the color


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 4, 2017)

Honestly you know you had to try something.so you learned alot.I'm a firm believer that you learn alot more when these crazy things happen.I'm also a believer that once you start your plants you put them on a scheduling.so the plant gets used to being fed at a certain interval and nutes at a certain time and level.and so on.so when you THINK you have a male you yank it/kill it.ain't worth much unless your wanting seeds.that's another story I don't even have down 100% the process.I'm looking at every popped bean as they are individuals.not a group of the same.usually they grow and adapt to your conditions you've set up(grow room).but I've read/watched alot and the hermies happen but sometimes I've seen what I thought was the plant went nuts because something totally unexpected happened.i,e 2 day +power failure,feeding a crazy amount of something by mistake,crazy time/light change mid grow,etc..but your total environments change changed everything and made the plant try anything it could to survive and they'll produce similar to a sick person.only the plants "immune"1st stem sig cks so it throws whatever it can internally at it.now I've seen some bad ass plants that have gone thru adversity young in veg and think that made them more vigorous/healthy.totally different stress that yours but affected to sicness and revitalized.they were strong /resistant to alot of petty stress.so I would watch it for a week or 2 just to see what happens.remember to pay attention and your on a learning mission hoping to get a yeild.good luck bro and keep on learning.also look into plant sex test kits.you can get home kits too.never tried home kits but my process is 100%accurate and you can test seedlings around2 weeks old so your not putting all that time and love and money into males.so nice.ohh yeah,i"d get that ? into it's own separate area far from your ladies.ttyl bro.good growing.


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Nov 6, 2017)

Jimmy the vest uk said:


> Why the queens cheese? Do you mean royal cheese from royal queen seeds?


I have run royal cheese from royal queen seeds it was hilarious. I can’t believe how many people think that uk people know about the queen, I don’t know shit about her apart from how she paints her property’s cream with black windows and doors and that she has just been caught stashing her money in tax havens, we shouldn’t talk of her she’s the biggest gangster bitch on earth lol


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 6, 2017)

Haha. Too funny. How is your grow?


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 6, 2017)

I got my rig running. Waiting for some seeds to germinate, Lemon Skunk... it's not going well. That' how it happens sometimes I guess. Running a strong peroxide mix in the system right now to beat up on anything that moved in since I cleaned it.

I've added an LEC, which will get some use in flower. There's gonna be a ton of light, probably too much... we'll see.


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 6, 2017)

You need to germ/pop them seeds the bag way.you need heat pad.also a seed starter to get little girls with roots to put into your setup.much easier and quicker I think.anybody else got 2 cents on that?


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 6, 2017)

These are just fucked up seeds


----------



## Bigbudwolf420 (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh.different story.got ya.good luck bro


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks man. Win some lose some. I'm gonna just take the ones i got and clone them in a few weeks. Fuckin plants


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Nov 6, 2017)

Pete240586 said:


> k so i went into this with a close friend 3 yrs ago. He was extremely experienced and had been doing it many yrs. I on the other hand had no clue. For the first crop he did it all. The second and third he took care of them from cuttings thru the harvest stage into week 5+ where i took over and he gave me a list of foods, measurements, frequency etc. Now 2 yrs after a fall out ive set up shop. (Blue cheese) i got the babies a week ago and now 8 days in after positive growth for the first 6 days im getting a little concerned. I replanted into 15 ltr pots 48 hrs ago the root systems were great. Now ive put all 4 of my 600 watt lights on my cheap mercury based thermometre was reading at 96 farenheit. Ive turned two iff and today been out n bought an air conditioner. Its still reading the same temp despite the air conditioner constantly spewing out cold air for the last 2.5 hours. One maybe two leaves on a few of the plants have either gone yellow at the tip or have the odd yellow spot on. Would anybody suggest this is a result of the heat, a lack of food or a bit of both? Im due to start a feed of samurai canna A and B in the morning and was considering adding rhizotonic again with the A and B. Any tips plz ive invested my last £1200 into this whole thing. HELP


Repotting cause stress can’t avoid it but you can make it easier by doing it gently I think, don’t worry about couple yellow leaves unless it’s light bleaching then you gotta just raise lights 


Bigbudwolf420 said:


> Honestly you know you had to try something.so you learned alot.I'm a firm believer that you learn alot more when these crazy things happen.I'm also a believer that once you start your plants you put them on a scheduling.so the plant gets used to being fed at a certain interval and nutes at a certain time and level.and so on.so when you THINK you have a male you yank it/kill it.ain't worth much unless your wanting seeds.that's another story I don't even have down 100% the process.I'm looking at every popped bean as they are individuals.not a group of the same.usually they grow and adapt to your conditions you've set up(grow room).but I've read/watched alot and the hermies happen but sometimes I've seen what I thought was the plant went nuts because something totally unexpected happened.i,e 2 day +power failure,feeding a crazy amount of something by mistake,crazy time/light change mid grow,etc..but your total environments change changed everything and made the plant try anything it could to survive and they'll produce similar to a sick person.only the plants "immune"1st stem sig cks so it throws whatever it can internally at it.now I've seen some bad ass plants that have gone thru adversity young in veg and think that made them more vigorous/healthy.totally different stress that yours but affected to sicness and revitalized.they were strong /resistant to alot of petty stress.so I would watch it for a week or 2 just to see what happens.remember to pay attention and your on a learning mission hoping to get a yeild.good luck bro and keep on learning.also look into plant sex test kits.you can get home kits too.never tried home kits but my process is 100%accurate and you can test seedlings around2 weeks old so your not putting all that time and love and money into males.so nice.ohh yeah,i"d get that ? into it's own separate area far from your ladies.ttyl bro.good growing.


Honestly I been on this forum looking for this sort of comment! love all that talk bro every bit of it. It’s made me want to rant on and I took the time to read your whole long comment and I hope at least one person reads mine like I read yours and I enjoyed your talk. One thing it made me think of was one of my own lessons I have learnt from strain hunting through seeds compared to using locally available cuttings.
So far personally I have found that mass produced cuttings sold year after year of the same genetics are so tough and resilient so i start to question is it the genetics or over time has this plant adapted and become more resilient. Obviously a strain hunter would search for that toughness in there pick of the litter and maybe that’s why they are so strong but for me having all different flavours around a little weak plant here and there that needs an extra bit of care that produces something special is not really too much agg to deal with Evan with basic growing knowledge (I’m referring to variations in nutritional demands of different plants feed them all the same and one strain is yellowing and another is dark green the sort of dark green you see that if you continue nute burn is your next problem). Basically we can read all this info we get on the net all we want like I have for a couple years until suddenly I said to myself I have been reading things on the net and on forums and then acting on it without sitting back and reading my plants! Don’t think I’m some forum hater or whatever there’s plenty of good info on forums but I kept reading and suddenly I had changed soils each time changed doses at times after reading forum comments and all sorts of crazy shit without really studying basic plant science which is available on the web from reputable sources. It was like dropping back down to level 1 especially where you change from local cuttings which are like fucking soldiers don’t care nute fluctuations ph levels repotting spider mites power failures fucking around showing your pals your plants half way through there sleep red head torches when supposed to be green, I Evan read that it rains outside naturally and thought fuck yeah let’s get keen and blast them every night with a natural rain shower didn’t take no care about humidity temperature nothing never any mold fucking soldier strains. Then you pop a seed for the first time and you gotta be so delicate nothing like a raging exodus cheese cutting ready for any thing any fuck up never seen any bananas nothing from all kinds of stress not intentional, a good grower can bring out the best in the legendary cut that’s not me I would love to try some real exo from an expert grower but exo is resilient all the less, you gotta be so delicate with seeds and patient sometimes especially in beginning but after that it’s not really that complicated until flower if you read your leaves just look at that leaf chart it’s all over the net I used to be lazy and skip it and try seek an easy route by looking on forums now I worship the leaf chart.
Recently went all out and tried many different strains all from seed having a few fem beans along side a group of regular which I planned to try to keep a mother plant of the best phenotype they was critical cream cookies, one plant could be yellow and another could be dark green it was mayhem some stretched up tall bleached by light and others stayed down low causing me to adjust the lights to suit them and move them round when they really need to be left alone to keep there shape from veg getting stressed out all round. I jumped in at the deep end without realising so I kicked my ass in to gear and addressed every girl individually. Another point to all the people out there claiming to be masters of realising male plants seriously I had enough of reading about it, leave your plants to veg long enough you will see the males it’s nothing clever all these keyboard growers making it complicated you can clearly see the balls compared to the nice v shape white sexy pussy hairs of the females it ain’t complicated search google male cannabis pollen images they look similar to my balls just mine are like ten million times as big trust me big tings(not really they are small I empty them daily to try pollinate a cheese female plant to make the vestkodus! One day I will have glory Jurassic park nature finds a way)any way back to the point maintaining a healthy plant is not that complicated ! Making it perform to its best can be risky and is hard and requires expertise, try to maximise yields with boosters organic or not and you will need to adjust things one way or another. I kept it safe and stayed minimal on nutrients Evan when I saw some plants yellowing I was much quicker to flush a plant that was extremely green than worry about a little yellowing here and there low yields are better than nute burnt yields, and that’s what I got clean buds from various strains, I also learnt that my lights don’t need to be so close like the chart says on the net most of the buds in the sweet spot according to that chart by nebula haze I think we’re stressed where the others were thriving down lower.
I know I been ranting on and on but I’m full of beans I joined up a couple of months ago and got mugged off hard by some Aussie thread didn’t come on for ages until I finished this selection process I been attempting. One plant has shown extreme resin production visually is exceptional a very distinctive smell of like biscuits but the taste is not individual enough to get excited about, the effect considering we’re in uk is exceptional and I regard a success. It all came from being forced to read my plants. Some buds were harvested with yellow sugar leaves some with dark green which I was worried about. After a specialist dry if I may say so my self 2weeks at around 50 humidity and ranging from 18 to 20 i have by far exceeded my expectations and that of others around me. But the genetics of that one plant ccc11 is what I was looking for. I was shitting my pants the whole way. To the main question was your mate who taught you growing blue cheese because if not you may have to replan your nutrient schedule to suit your plants but trust me it’s not that complicated keep nutrients lower rather than higher and keep looking at that chart a little yellowing is nothing to worry about I had plants yellowing all through flower before and some nutrient burnt I know which I would rather smoke


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Nov 6, 2017)

Pete240586 said:


> k so i went into this with a close friend 3 yrs ago. He was extremely experienced and had been doing it many yrs. I on the other hand had no clue. For the first crop he did it all. The second and third he took care of them from cuttings thru the harvest stage into week 5+ where i took over and he gave me a list of foods, measurements, frequency etc. Now 2 yrs after a fall out ive set up shop. (Blue cheese) i got the babies a week ago and now 8 days in after positive growth for the first 6 days im getting a little concerned. I replanted into 15 ltr pots 48 hrs ago the root systems were great. Now ive put all 4 of my 600 watt lights on my cheap mercury based thermometre was reading at 96 farenheit. Ive turned two iff and today been out n bought an air conditioner. Its still reading the same temp despite the air conditioner constantly spewing out cold air for the last 2.5 hours. One maybe two leaves on a few of the plants have either gone yellow at the tip or have the odd yellow spot on. Would anybody suggest this is a result of the heat, a lack of food or a bit of both? Im due to start a feed of samurai canna A and B in the morning and was considering adding rhizotonic again with the A and B. Any tips plz ive invested my last £1200 into this whole thing. HELP


Was he growing blue cheese?


----------



## Demonsparkx (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello all. Just wanted to greet everyone in the newbie thread and introduce myself. Also not trying to be a thread derailer/stealer but i just opened my first thread and would love some input rather than posting it in here.


----------



## Degenerate Glassworks (Nov 10, 2017)

hey everyone!


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey


----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 10, 2017)

Demonsparkx said:


> Hello all. Just wanted to greet everyone in the newbie thread and introduce myself. Also not trying to be a thread derailer/stealer but i just opened my first thread and would love some input rather than posting it in here.





Degenerate Glassworks said:


> hey everyone!


 Welcome To R.I.U


----------



## Manuel Smith (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm new to these forums and a new grower on my first grow this is my current plant, take a look and feel free to tell me how y'all feel about it good or bad 

It's one burn spot on a leaf that's old but it's still growing pertty good.


----------



## Stltoed (Nov 11, 2017)

Manuel Smith said:


> I'm new to these forums and a new grower on my first grow this is my current plant, take a look and feel free to tell me how y'all feel about it good or bad View attachment 4041312
> View attachment 4041314
> It's one burn spot on a leaf that's old but it's still growing pertty good.
> View attachment 4041317


Looks good. What is it?


----------



## Manuel Smith (Nov 11, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Looks good. What is it?


It's a bag seed I got from a friend.


----------



## hoangmen1993 (Nov 12, 2017)

i am hoang men ! i'm newbie


----------



## chefrob15 (Nov 12, 2017)

what up hoang! im a newbie too man!! welcome , your in the right place. I have learned a grip on here!


----------



## hoangmen1993 (Nov 12, 2017)

chefrob15 said:


> what up hoang! im a newbie too man!! welcome , your in the right place. I have learned a grip on here!


tks chefrob15


----------



## aabra420 (Nov 17, 2017)

hi guys im growing . some indian sativa dominant land race from bag seed .
its in flowering stage . 
previously i had some issues with night cycle . because of Street lights . i shot it down yesterday . 
here are some pics of it im posting
buds are small . i have no idea . how much they are gna grow and how time .. 
your inputs are welcome..


----------



## baseless (Nov 19, 2017)

Whats good guys, been lurking the page for years. Gonna be making a thread and journal, growing in 6x6x6 rockwool with drip lines. 3600 watts led. Couple different strains.


----------



## Growdad54 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good growing season this year. Having fun growing here in sunny California.I mostly grow in a home made cabinet, and sometimes outside when I get a chance. Just started experimenting with led,and hope to upgrade from 250w hps to a 400w cob light soon. Ive bread a few strains and cross a few to see if I can come up with something better than what I stared with. Wishing you all a marry Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello everyone and welcome to RIU! Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the Intro thread. Use and work with the search feature, as most any question you can think of has already been asked and answered many times. Pictures of specific plant problems are almost required for members to help you. Any questions about site function are covered in the the Support forum. Have fun. Oh, and watch out for the Politics section


----------



## Trumpian420Grower (Nov 20, 2017)

Howdy folks!
I just signed up here. All of the best info from the research I've been doing seems to come from this site (last bit of info being the algae that grows on rapid rooters, that I thought was mold), so I picked this forum over all the other marijuana forums (You also have a political forum, so I can make everyone hate me LOL!)
Right now, I'm about a week into my first grow (5 Crazy Miss Hyde(s) & 1 White Gold). I'm using the Growzilla 3.0 growbox. Aside from the algae, I noticed a tinge of yellow on the leaf tips. Both, I learned here was from too much water. I was a bit overzealous, & spraying the crap out of those seedlings.
I'm doing things hydroponically & using all General Organics nutrients. I'm ready to transfer the seedlings into the net pots & start getting the hydroponic system rockin' & rollin'!
People seem to say the whole "organic hydroponic" thing is stupid & a waste of money, I'm stubborn. I have always been a big fan of weed grown hydroponically, but I don't want it to "turn the friggin' frogs gay!" LOL!
In all seriousness, I want it to be as clean as possible. If I lose a bit of quantity to do so, it's completely worth it to me.
Also, I just ordered a pack of 5 CannaSutra seeds from Attitude Seeds. Only 2 more packs of 5 left & the Delta9 site is down. It's now or never for CannaSutra, folks. I've had a lot of crazy ideas for crossbreeding this plant, gonna use the colloidal silver method to make some feminized seeds... I need a lot to play with! 
Anyhoo, good to be here & I look forward to exchanging ideas.


----------



## 420UG (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello everyone. New to this forum and posting on the internet in general but have been growing for 17 years in every conceivable way in a prohibited country. It seems the only way to get your hands on new genetics nowadays is if you are on instagram. Im not a fan of that so i think i fit in better here. Am running some sealed rooms and vented rooms atm. Please introduce yourselves id like to get to know like minded people.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey all! Denver here- Back at it for first time in a while, got two starting day2 flower today!! Blue Dream and Chocolate Mint. Took 36 clones this weekend, so starting up a new rotation if i like the phenos.. They both have pretty darn good terp profiles and are VERY hardy girls, so far so good!. Soil (worm castings, peatmoss, perlite mix),a single 315 LEC with 4x24" supplemental T5s straight through. Wish me luck, and thanks for the helpful knowledge base and community!!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

420UG said:


> Hello everyone. New to this forum and posting on the internet in general but have been growing for 17 years in every conceivable way in a prohibited country. It seems the only way to get your hands on new genetics nowadays is if you are on instagram. Im not a fan of that so i think i fit in better here. Am running some sealed rooms and vented rooms atm. Please introduce yourselves id like to get to know like minded people.


Welcome closet grower!


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Nov 27, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Man that's a volatile question. Few questions stir emotions like that.now Let me tell you why... Simply put, some lights are better than others. Or at least perceived better. With purple lights this is seriously true. LED manufacturers lie about what their products provide. They aren't as bright as claimed, the foot print isnt anywhere close to reality, color spectrum is reported incorrectly, etc.
> 
> That being said there are some good purple lights out there. My peers are sick of hearing this but, i recently grew a 9 ounce plant with a Platinum P4. (Pic) its purple, it shows a white light because this LED also has some white CREE lights in it. I can turn the color LEDs off.
> 
> ...


Im weary of anyone that says they know everything.. Knowledge is a work in progress. For example. I persons best subject maybe math.. Hell he may have a phd and teach at Harvard. But is he good at math? By todays standard yes but weve barely scratched the surface and math hasent given us all her secrets yet. We have only read the jacket of the autobiography that is math.


----------



## FPKTX (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello all! 

New to the forum and was wondering if anyone could give me some input on having nutrients mailed to your house. Currently live in a legal state but unfortunately I have to relocate temporarily. I plan on continuing my growing but was figuring logistics on keeping things as on the down low as possible. I know I won't be buying from local hydroponic stores. So nutrients mailed to your house, good idea or bad? I figure if no one has a reason to look then you are okay. Especially if you gift wrap. Any response is greatly appreciated! 

-FPKTX


----------



## The Ganja Garage (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello all,

This is my first time on a cannabis board... I've mostly trolled around on Instagram. Nice to meet you all, and excited to share my experiences with you.


----------



## The Ganja Garage (Nov 28, 2017)

FPKTX said:


> Hello all!
> 
> New to the forum and was wondering if anyone could give me some input on having nutrients mailed to your house. Currently live in a legal state but unfortunately I have to relocate temporarily. I plan on continuing my growing but was figuring logistics on keeping things as on the down low as possible. I know I won't be buying from local hydroponic stores. So nutrients mailed to your house, good idea or bad? I figure if no one has a reason to look then you are okay. Especially if you gift wrap. Any response is greatly appreciated!
> 
> -FPKTX


I always try to buy my nutrients in cash to avoid any unwanted attention... but it should be 100% legal to purchase any nutrient. They're generally just marketed as a horticulture product.


----------



## FPKTX (Nov 28, 2017)

The Ganja Garage said:


> I always try to buy my nutrients in cash to avoid any unwanted attention... but it should be 100% legal to purchase any nutrient. They're generally just marketed as a horticulture product.


Appreciate the response! I'm just weary of local law enforcement hanging around the hydroponic stores. Thus the extra step of ordering online. But that makes sense on the cash end of things.


----------



## The Ganja Garage (Nov 28, 2017)

FPKTX said:


> Appreciate the response! I'm just weary of local law enforcement hanging around the hydroponic stores. Thus the extra step of ordering online. But that makes sense on the cash end of things.


If you don't mind me asking, what state do you live in? I live in Washington where it's legal and I do ALL of my shopping at the Hydro store unless I can find it cheaper online. Unless you're running like 500 plants, stealing electricity, neighbors complaining about the "noise", I don't think any garage/closet grow will catch the attention of LPD. I once had the LPD knock on my door, and make eye contact with me as I was trimming a fat stack in my living room because some asshat stole my license plate and they didn't even flinch lol.


----------



## FPKTX (Nov 29, 2017)

The Ganja Garage said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what state do you live in? I live in Washington where it's legal and I do ALL of my shopping at the Hydro store unless I can find it cheaper online. Unless you're running like 500 plants, stealing electricity, neighbors complaining about the "noise", I don't think any garage/closet grow will catch the attention of LPD. I once had the LPD knock on my door, and make eye contact with me as I was trimming a fat stack in my living room because some asshat stole my license plate and they didn't even flinch lol.


I currently live in Colorado so its no big deal right now. I might be moving to Texas which is strict against cannabis. But yeah I wasnt going to run a ton I know better than that. I just wanted to get a feel for the general attitude towards hydroponic stores in illegal states. Yeah pd walking into that in Tx would end up a tad bit different. Lol.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 2, 2017)

FPKTX said:


> Appreciate the response! I'm just weary of local law enforcement hanging around the hydroponic stores. Thus the extra step of ordering online. But that makes sense on the cash end of things.



I'm with TGG. You've done nothing wrong. I have a hard time believing Ponch and John are across the street writing down the license plate numbers of customers of hydro stores. If you can carry your nutrients you aren' big time. Even dumb ass cops know that. 

This sort of thing might have been an issue during Nancy Reagan's drug war, but I just don't believe an officer of the law is gonna waste his time anymore. Now... if you get raided and all your asserts seized, i truly apologize


----------



## FPKTX (Dec 2, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I'm with TGG. You've done nothing wrong. I have a hard time believing Ponch and John are across the street writing down the license plate numbers of customers of hydro stores. If you can carry your nutrients you aren' big time. Even dumb ass cops know that.
> 
> This sort of thing might have been an issue during Nancy Reagan's drug war, but I just don't believe an officer of the law is gonna waste his time anymore. Now... if you get raided and all your asserts seized, i truly apologize


Fair enough. I suppose I may be acting a little over cautious, but I'd rather think it out then grow willy nilly.

Recently in Texas someone was caught with 8 outdoor grows that were only concealed by tomato plants growing around the garden as cover. I believe he received 25 years. It is still very much in prohibition.


----------



## FPKTX (Dec 2, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I'm with TGG. You've done nothing wrong. I have a hard time believing Ponch and John are across the street writing down the license plate numbers of customers of hydro stores. If you can carry your nutrients you aren' big time. Even dumb ass cops know that.
> 
> This sort of thing might have been an issue during Nancy Reagan's drug war, but I just don't believe an officer of the law is gonna waste his time anymore. Now... if you get raided and all your asserts seized, i truly apologize


2 oz - 5lb is minimum 180 days to 2 years. So even a few plants will fuck you.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 2, 2017)

FPKTX said:


> 2 oz - 5lb is minimum 180 days to 2 years. So even a few plants will fuck you.


Good luck man


----------



## Splaap (Dec 3, 2017)

Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.


----------



## FPKTX (Dec 4, 2017)

Splaap said:


> Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.


Truer words...


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 4, 2017)

FPKTX said:


> Truer words...


I'm thinking if you use common sense you should have no problems. I personally wouldn't be afraid to use my credit card to buy supplies, or buy from the local shops. Maybe plan the event so you arent going as often if you feel wierd about it. People actually grow vegetables hydroponically sometimes. It isn' t illegal. Even if they caught you red handed with a gallon of House and Garden and pulling a good cop bad cop on you you have nothing to worry about. 

Honestly, if you'e uncomfortable with it you may have to wait till you go back to Colorado. I would hate to see someone shy away from growing, but I would feel a lot worse if you took my advice and did 25 years because of your OG tomato


----------



## shovhd (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi, first time posting and new to this. Looks like lots of knowledge and experience on here. I think I’m going to need lots of help.

shovhd


----------



## Splaap (Dec 4, 2017)

I agree with you Stltoed, intellectually, but I am from a time and place where marijuana laws were used as a political cudgel and paranoia has always seemed a reasonable response to me. A little care pays unknown dividends.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 4, 2017)

Splaap said:


> I agree with you Stltoed, intellectually, but I am from a time and place where marijuana laws were used as a political cudgel and paranoia has always seemed a reasonable response to me. A little care pays
> 
> Is the threat real? Yup. Is there a such thing as being over cautious when jail time is a very real possibility? I really don't think so. But I think this lays out the black and white of the situation... is it worth it? Yes, or No. Only Tex can answer it. But in this time, i wouldnt tell someone they never go to the hydro store, or buy something online with a credit card because they are watching. Seriously, who the fuck cares if i walked out with a light and a sack full of Rockwool... I would never care if they did. I'm Just a little guy. If I pull 8 pounds a year this is still nothing. A waste of their time.
> If you truly believe you're gonna get a decade, even 6 months for growing weed then wait a couple years. If you have a nice car and a job with a future, and a family, scrub the idea of turning your den into Jurassic Park. Maybe Sessions will grow a heart for Christmas and give us realistic laws for the future... I hear he's kinda going that way. Maybe Tex should just wait. Better safe than sorry. Come back in 2020 The laws WILL change.


----------



## cobnob (Dec 4, 2017)

hello, liked the ideas I found here so I started my first grow. I built an led with 3 1212's and some computer parts. got a tent, pots and dirt. and I am now 2 weeks into 3 auto's. it is fun to see there growth every day. I got the cobs from cobkits and he was very helpful. I hope everything goes well so I can get into bigger lights. I like building and designing lights almost more than growing. but its all for a common goal...


----------



## verticalgrow (Dec 4, 2017)

shovhd said:


> Hi, first time posting and new to this. Looks like lots of knowledge and experience on here. I think I’m going to need lots of help.
> 
> shovhd


 Welcome to RIU 


cobnob said:


> hello, liked the ideas I found here so I started my first grow. I built an led with 3 1212's and some computer parts. got a tent, pots and dirt. and I am now 2 weeks into 3 auto's. it is fun to see there growth every day. I got the cobs from cobkits and he was very helpful. I hope everything goes well so I can get into bigger lights. I like building and designing lights almost more than growing. but its all for a common goal...


Welcome to RIU & nice bike


----------



## cobnob (Dec 4, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> Welcome to RIU
> 
> Welcome to RIU & nice bike


thanks, and thanks.


----------



## Samblakaka (Dec 5, 2017)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey , I'm doing a cherry kush grow, she's 3 weeks into flower right now, also have a cin x, 2 Tahoe OGs and a Samoa Kush in veg...so there will be plenty to come from me! Stay tuned


----------



## ThankYouForYourKnowledge (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey, I'm here because I want to learn about marijuana in many different aspects. I wanna learn almost everything.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 6, 2017)

ThankYouForYourKnowledge said:


> Hey, I'm here because I want to learn about marijuana in many different aspects. I wanna learn almost everything.


there are many here who will look to intimidate and shame you for not knowing. ignore them read lots you will find sticky posts at the top of every category those are good reads. also check out grow weed easy dot com great beginner info there. my advice to you is dont read some stuff and then give advice lol 

and welcome to riu


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 6, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> there are many here who will look to intimidate and shame you for not knowing. ignore them read lots you will find sticky posts at the top of every category those are good reads. also check out grow weed easy dot com great beginner info there. my advice to you is dont read some stuff and then give advice lol
> 
> and welcome to riu


That is the best advise I've ever heard here. There are some real pricks on this site. No explaination why, it' really sad. To be honest I normally frequent another site because of it. Your a credit to this forum Evergreen


----------



## ThankYouForYourKnowledge (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the warming welcome! I appreciate it... I have fairly thick skin and feel no shame in lacking knowledge. I'm a firm believer that the only stupid questions are the ones unasked. I will take their attitudes as signs if a more deep and profound personal issue they suffer from. It's just learning to make personal smoke anyways for now. What's the best set up for a cheap 4 plant indoor grow. And all the details along the way lol


----------



## ThankYouForYourKnowledge (Dec 7, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> That is the best advise I've ever heard here. There are some real pricks on this site. No explaination why, it' really sad. To be honest I normally frequent another site because of it. Your a credit to this forum Evergreen


I wont be leaving the site. Ill just take whats said with a grain ah salt. I've already met two people who aren't assholes so I think I'm doing pretty well lol


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 7, 2017)

ThankYouForYourKnowledge said:


> Thanks for the warming welcome! I appreciate it... I have fairly thick skin and feel no shame in lacking knowledge. I'm a firm believer that the only stupid questions are the ones unasked. I will take their attitudes as signs if a more deep and profound personal issue they suffer from. It's just learning to make personal smoke anyways for now. What's the best set up for a cheap 4 plant indoor grow. And all the details along the way lol


Good for you man. I' not hear for attitude so like I was saying I usually go elsewhere. 

There are many opinions on grow styles. Just as there are many factors. Without knowing what your options are i would start with soil with a metal halide, high pressure sodium light. Lights are cheap. soil is, well, soil. A large bag of Fox Farm is $15 at the high end. You will need nutrients. The General Hydro trio is a perennial favorite, and cheap.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 7, 2017)

ThankYouForYourKnowledge said:


> Thanks for the warming welcome! I appreciate it... I have fairly thick skin and feel no shame in lacking knowledge. I'm a firm believer that the only stupid questions are the ones unasked. I will take their attitudes as signs if a more deep and profound personal issue they suffer from. It's just learning to make personal smoke anyways for now. What's the best set up for a cheap 4 plant indoor grow. And all the details along the way lol


Good for you man. I' not hear for attitude so like I was saying I usually go elsewhere. 

There are many opinions on grow styles. Just as there are many factors. Without knowing what your options are i would start with soil with a metal halide, high pressure sodium light. Lights are cheap. soil is, well, soil. A large bag of Fox Farm is $15 at the high end. You will need nutrients. The General Hydro trio is a perennial favorite, and cheap.


----------



## ThankYouForYourKnowledge (Dec 8, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Good for you man. I' not hear for attitude so like I was saying I usually go elsewhere.
> 
> There are many opinions on grow styles. Just as there are many factors. Without knowing what your options are i would start with soil with a metal halide, high pressure sodium light. Lights are cheap. soil is, well, soil. A large bag of Fox Farm is $15 at the high end. You will need nutrients. The General Hydro trio is a perennial favorite, and cheap.


Thanks, Ill be spending some time reading up on these products for a while cuz I dont have the means to grow them yettttt......but are these all Canadian friendly/orderable?


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 8, 2017)

I' honest


ThankYouForYourKnowledge said:


> Thanks, Ill be spending some time reading up on these products for a while cuz I dont have the means to grow them yettttt......but are these all Canadian friendly/orderable?



Im honestly not sure. I'm kind of new to the fact that Canada cant get all the things the US can. I understand Hydroguard is really hard to find and apparently nose bleed ecpensive for instance.


----------



## BlackSmoke151 (Dec 11, 2017)

This is my first grow and I'm 5 weeks into flowering an unknown strain (bagseed from a friend). I seems to have the characteristics of a indica dominant strain and I think its an autoflower for serveral reasons. However, my question is more about harvesting. I'm having a hard time deciding whether the trichromes are clear or cloudy. I want to start flushing so that I can harvest before they become amber. (not a big fan of couch lock feeling). Any advice would be much appreciated   .


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 11, 2017)

Start flushing... in my opinion.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks like they're in soil? If so, between that and the nice foliage, they should be good to start flushing now, imho..


----------



## BlackSmoke151 (Dec 12, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> Start flushing... in my opinion.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## BlackSmoke151 (Dec 12, 2017)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Looks like they're in soil? If so, between that and the nice foliage, they should be good to start flushing now, imho..


Thanks for the quick reply and advice. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 12, 2017)

Flush and then send me some


----------



## YescaLove (Dec 17, 2017)

YescaLove here saying hi to everyone. First grow here. Unknown bag seed. Still not sure wich strain its. Diy all the way. Looks nice so far. Chose this community because it has a nice feel to it. Thanks!


----------



## Pygmi (Dec 18, 2017)

YooooOOOo guys, I'm Pygmi, and I'm looking forward to joining this community <3


----------



## xDrift (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey hey ladies and gentlemen, I hail from New Zealand and currently living on the opposite side of the world in Europe somewhere 

We used to throw our plants in the bush and let nature do it's thing but looking to learn the art of indoor. 

Much love


----------



## verticalgrow (Dec 18, 2017)

YescaLove said:


> YescaLove here saying hi to everyone. First grow here. Unknown bag seed. Still not sure wich strain its. Diy all the way. Looks nice so far. Chose this community because it has a nice feel to it. Thanks!





Pygmi said:


> YooooOOOo guys, I'm Pygmi, and I'm looking forward to joining this community <3





xDrift said:


> Hey hey ladies and gentlemen, I hail from New Zealand and currently living on the opposite side of the world in Europe somewhere
> 
> We used to throw our plants in the bush and let nature do it's thing but looking to learn the art of indoor.
> 
> Much love


 Greetings guys & WELCOME TO RIU


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Dec 20, 2017)

FPKTX said:


> 2 oz - 5lb is minimum 180 days to 2 years. So even a few plants will fuck you.


2 years in the county jail is nothing. A friend of mine got caught trafficking lbs and lbs of marijuana back in the 70’s. He went in with a MBA of marijuana and came out with a PHD in cocaine. Needless to say, he became a big time drug dealer once he got his product from El Patron himself. He ended up getting caught and served close to 20 years for drug smuggling. He’s been out a few years and is doing quite well, although he’s old as fuck now lol.

May the spirit of Fat Pat keep you safe in those Texas streets. S.U.C for life.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 20, 2017)

I think i saw that movie


----------



## PikePlaceHooligan (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello all,
Been reading the forums for a few weeks, decided its time to jump in. On my 3rd grow, first time from seed. Right now I’m 13 days into Nirvana White Rhino project. Small stealth grow 2x2x4. Plans to expand, started small to make sure it would be an interest that would hold and damn, now I’m hooked.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 21, 2017)

PikePlaceHooligan said:


> Hello all,
> Been reading the forums for a few weeks, decided its time to jump in. On my 3rd grow, first time from seed. Right now I’m 13 days into Nirvana White Rhino project. Small stealth grow 2x2x4. Plans to expand, started small to make sure it would be an interest that would hold and damn, now I’m hooked.


Welcome. There are some smart folks on this site


----------



## ThankYouForYourKnowledge (Dec 22, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> I' honest
> 
> 
> 
> Im honestly not sure. I'm kind of new to the fact that Canada cant get all the things the US can. I understand Hydroguard is really hard to find and apparently nose bleed ecpensive for instance.


I just ran a spray and my product came out with a funny texture, does it leave the plant being mechanically trimmed with some kind of oil solution or something? I don't have this problem with any other stuff I'm using just this stuff buddy uses an mechanical trimmer for


----------



## hammypants (Dec 22, 2017)

Yo.

New here, haven't even started my first yet, but I'm pretty determined to treat my migraines without burning a hole in my stomach, so here I am. I hope to learn much from all of you. *bow*


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 22, 2017)

hammypants said:


> Yo.
> 
> New here, haven't even started my first yet, but I'm pretty determined to treat my migraines without burning a hole in my stomach, so here I am. I hope to learn much from all of you. *bow*


I hope you find what your looking for. There are lots of folks here looking for similar results


----------



## lovelypoppy (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello, I am UK based - new here - is anyone else in the UK?


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## CuriousFarmer420 (Dec 23, 2017)

How's it going all? Merry Christmas!
I am new here obviously and on my first grow. I have a DIY grow set up that is 30×24×60 and using a MarsHydro LED. My girls are 9 weeks old from bag seed and just finished first week of flower. Right now feeding FoxFarm Bloom and Cal-Mag with some Big Bud nutes on the way. 
Couple of questions, based on current age do you think they will outgrow their space? Based on photos do they look phosphor deficient? Do they otherwise appear healthy? Some leaves look yellow and a couple curled up.


----------



## Redphive (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey, just opened an account on christmas eve. Hope to learn more about growing cannabis in the new year.


----------



## Redphive (Dec 24, 2017)

Curiousfarmer420
Those leaves look very low down on the plant. Maybe they just aren't getting enough light?


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 24, 2017)

It could be a few things. Diagnosis usually needs white light for clarity. Are the spots? It kind looks like there are, but it just may be the lights. If it has large blotchy spots it may very well be phosphorus. 

How many leaves on the plant are curling? Are they always older leaves? Is there any discoloration? How long has it been this way? If a long time do they get worse? Will they die?

About the plant height. This is determined by genetics mostly. What is the strain? Is it an indica or sativa? The plant looks a little (leggy). Looks like a hybrid. If you know the name look it up to see what it does in bloom. If you don' know, i would flip now. Sounds like you'e about ready considering you nutrient choice right now. It's probably gonna get tight. If are really worried try supercropping. Look it up. Just give a week or so between SC and flower, they need to heal a bit


I think they look good. If you truly believe it' a phosphorus issue,,, i think you may very well be right. Then going to flower will fix it. How long have you been using flower nutrients? If it's been more than a week and your leaf issues haven't gotten better its probably not a P issue in my opinion.


----------



## B42082 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello first time posting been growing bout a year small time closet growing 

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## CuriousFarmer420 (Dec 26, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> It could be a few things. Diagnosis usually needs white light for clarity. Are the spots? It kind looks like there are, but it just may be the lights. If it has large blotchy spots it may very well be phosphorus.
> 
> How many leaves on the plant are curling? Are they always older leaves? Is there any discoloration? How long has it been this way? If a long time do they get worse? Will they die?
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for taking a look at my plants. I thought the lights might make it hard to tell but yellowing leaves are between the veins the attached pic may show it better. It just seems to be lower leaves and the tops all look good. Seems the discoloration has been in the past cpl of weeks...leaves dont brown off but curl or get stiff. It has been twelve days since switching the light cycle. As I mentioned this is my first grow 
and new to nutrients. I don't think
they have gotten a lot of Nitrogen during VEG, probably should have been more perhaps. I am growing in organic soil with perlite.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 26, 2017)

CuriousFarmer420 said:


> Hi and thanks for taking a look at my plants. I thought the lights might make it hard to tell but yellowing leaves are between the veins the attached pic may show it better. It just seems to be lower leaves and the tops all look good. Seems the discoloration has been in the past cpl of weeks...leaves dont brown off but curl or get stiff. It has been twelve days since switching the light cycle. As Imentioned this is my first grow
> and new to nutrients. I don't think
> they have gotten a lot of Nitrogen during VEG, probably should have been more perhaps. I am growing in organic soil with perlite. View attachment 4063432 View attachment 4063433 View attachment 4063434



If you think it's Nitrogen dont give it too much now, or for very long, there is a condition called Nitrogen toxicity which sucks too. A little bit of nitro now is ok, but don't add it after about 3 weeks in flower just to be sure.

Get some cal mag of some sort, add it to the directions on the bottle. There's a million different styles and brands.

Get the General Hydro Flora trio. Micro, Grow and Bloom. These nutes have been around for decades. They work in any media, they are very effective, they are wildly popular, they are super cheap and it a great way to learn about nutrients. Later everyone in the God Damn world will tell their brand is better... it may be, but never forget this. It's all the same shit... N-P-K. These three elements in marginally different strengths make up the base nutes we use. There are secondary nutrients and micro nutrients but a three stage version like the Trio sorts out a very high percentage of that. You will need a calmag additive (Calcium/Magnesium) If your using some types of filtered water, or you tap water is soft. There are other additives you may want to look into. Silica, PK boosters, a gardener, Fulvic acid, etc. If you use the Trio from the beginning with a little calmag you won'
Have much to worry about. If I were you I would get some calcium, or Epson salt ( follow directions you find online) to reinforce the calcium. When you are trying to "fix" your plants give them the ingredient and wait a couple days. Unless your plant is flatlining give your plant some time to heal. If you wait and there is absolutely no change then try the next one. If your plant IS in serious trouble or you have over fed it, then flush the media. Flood the soil, a couple times and let it dry out a bit. 

Your gonna do just fine. I usually frequent another site, but this place has some smart folks on it. Keep it up. You'l never get bored with is hobby, if you'e lucky you might get really stoned


----------



## CuriousFarmer420 (Dec 26, 2017)

It really doesn' take long to get the bug so to speak, they grow and react so fast it is exciting to check them every day.

I have started Cal-Mag in the last 3 weeks along with big bloom. Cal-Mag adds N is that correct, labelled 2-0-0 Is that ok thru flowering? There is so much to know and I think I will check the trio you mentioned for next grow. I want to keep it as simple as possible at first to not get overloaded.

I have noticed a few gnats also so need to get that issue resolved first, I have read Neem oil or mixture of hydrogen peroxide and water to treat soil. Watering in itself is a skill that takes time...if soil is good and dry in 3 gallon fabric pot what would be anticipated amount to water? Between a quart and half gallon? I use RO water only and soil ph is just under 7.0.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 26, 2017)

Simple is good. Later, if you'e like everyone else check out various other additives. I recommend Fulpower from Bioag, Floralicious (spelling?) from GH ( General Hydroponics) both Koolblooms from GH ( they are not at all the same), Rapid Start GH, Diamond Nectar which is Silica. Then there are root nutes/inoculants like Myccorhizea that protects roots. Then you'll want to try hydro and everything will change. You'e gonna have fun.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 26, 2017)

Sorry dude... soooo high.

It's not unusual for calmag products to have other shit. For instance Botanicare has iron in theirs. Which works out well.


I would use diluted peroxide because it' just Hydrogen and Oxygen when it breaks down

Let it dry a smidge, and give it at least a half gallon, unless you can' dispose of the wastewater easily. If that's an issue do a quart and or so.


----------



## CuriousFarmer420 (Dec 26, 2017)

There is enough options to make your head swim for sure. Been smoking for years...daily for over 30. Getting towards retirement so needed a hobby and why not supply my own. Was thinking ffof for next start or coco, may be a while before venturing towards hydro but who knows. Will upgrading cfm of exhaust fan lower rh? Running 36% outside box and 70% inside...got a new fan coming so hoping that will help.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 26, 2017)

It absolutely will. You want to completely recycle the air in your room every few minutes. Not only will it help your humidity it will help the plant by keeping a constant flow of O2. A good ventilation system and an occilating fan are very important during flower. Things can get crowded towards the end. A poor airflow promotes bud rot. You really don' want that. In flower your rh should be below 40%.


----------



## MrCharles (Dec 26, 2017)

Howdy.

Grower here. Have had some success with drain to waste in Rockwood. Going to try my hand at rdwc. Hoping to gain some good insights here.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 26, 2017)

MrCharles said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Grower here. Have had some success with drain to waste in Rockwood. Going to try my hand at rdwc. Hoping to gain some good insights here.


Nice. There' a lot to it. But I think it's worth it. Find a thread and move in


----------



## “Cambo” (Dec 27, 2017)

Cambo checking in!
I’m a Cannabis connoisseur and a personal Cannabis grower. I hope to help others and share knowledge about Cannabis here.


----------



## bdigi (Dec 27, 2017)

New member but long time lurker. Looking for feedback on my current grow if anyone can help me. Here's a link to the thread http://rollitup.org/t/expert-feedback-needed.955875/


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 27, 2017)

You plants look good. Granted there are some strains that have colored trichomes sometimes, i dont know if your strains are like that. If they arent then i would say pull them. There are a lot of pistils they haven't turned. In that respect some of the buds look like they have a ways to go. So, why dont you pull the buds with the most cloudy and darkened trics. And save the buds deemed underdone for a week or two. 

A lot of plants will show leaves that turn colors. Some turn yellow and dry up and are used to give the plant a little Nitrogen and help feed the buds by giving up their contents to the flowers. Some hardening additives like Koobloom dry will make this much more prolific. 

The pictures are of a strain from Barneys Farm called Ayahuasca Purple. It was beautiful and did well for harvest.

Your plants are fine. Make sure your Trichomes are at least 80% cloudy. Usually amber trichomes tell you your plants is a tad bit over done. But some folks like the skunkier effects of a later harvest. It's possible you just have a couple dark ones early. If you havent started yo flush then i highly recommend you start, and go for 7 days


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 27, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> You plants look good. Granted there are some strains that have colored trichomes sometimes, i dont know if your strains are like that. If they arent then i would say pull them. There are a lot of pistils they haven't turned. In that respect some of the buds look like they have a ways to go. So, why dont you pull the buds with the most cloudy and darkened trics. And save the buds deemed underdone for a week or two.
> 
> A lot of plants will show leaves that turn colors. Some turn yellow and dry up and are used to give the plant a little Nitrogen and help feed the buds by giving up their contents to the flowers. Some hardening additives like Koobloom dry will make this much more prolific.
> 
> ...



There are a LOT of pistils that haven't turned yet. Be sure you have a good way to check your trichomes. 

If you use trichomes to judge doneness ( it's the most accurate) then make sure you have something to magnify the them to see them as clearly as possible. Be sure you can tell clear from cloudy. Then when they are a little bit better than 80% cloudy pull em'


----------



## Smellbud-King (Dec 28, 2017)

Am new to rollitup, and trying to get more things useful on growing mmj, i am kindaof old school i use cmh 315 and hps 800w for grow my plants mmj in a 5x5 area, since i heard other guys around probably swicthed to led now, but i didnt see they get very good result, so i would ask if you guys use led light for the grow,also how was the grow harvest proved there. thanks buddy 4 ur help in advance, i will make my decision later.cheeeers


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi all I'm new here but only a few days left till harvest wish I found you all earlier peace


----------



## Smellbud-King (Dec 28, 2017)

starboy420 said:


> Hi all I'm new here but only a few days left till harvest wish I found you all earlier peace


cheeers buddy and hope learn more from you guys


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 28, 2017)

Smellbud-King said:


> Am new to rollitup, and trying to get more things useful on growing mmj, i am kindaof old school i use cmh 315 and hps 800w for grow my plants mmj in a 5x5 area, since i heard other guys around probably swicthed to led now, but i didnt see they get very good result, so i would ask if you guys use led light for the grow,also how was the grow harvest proved there. thanks buddy 4 ur help in advance, i will make my decision later.cheeeers


Its been my first time growing and from what I read and researched mh and hps are the way forward imo and we each have our own of course


----------



## Smellbud-King (Dec 28, 2017)

starboy420 said:


> Its been my first time growing and from what I read and researched mh and hps are the way forward imo and we each have our own of course


I am also would try led since i hope to save electricity bill in next summer days.and my hps is kinda heat problem in my room .


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 28, 2017)

Smellbud-King said:


> I am also would try led since i hope to save electricity bill in next summer days.and my hps is kinda heat problem in my room .


I had that good old heat problem to lol I bought all kinds cool tube cool hood ended up going back to the good old reflector and upgrading all my fans problem solved ive got 600w hps temps are at 23.6c at the min happy I would like to try the led out tho bit pricey


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 28, 2017)

Smellbud-King said:


> I am also would try led since i hope to save electricity bill in next summer days.and my hps is kinda heat problem in my room .


Take a wander over to the LED section, have a look at some of the grows in the DIY quantum board thread, have a look @lukio 's journal if you can find it. Check out @Moflow 's plants if you can find some pictures.

LEDs are great but not all are equal, you don't want a cheap blurple light. Almost all of us use white light like COBs or Quantum boards or other highly efficient strips or boards.

The key is how efficient they are, they are not magical, watts equals heat, so we aim to create the same or more light per watt than HPS counterpart in doing so we have less heat.

If you want a great example of what can be done with the right LEDs go on youtube and check out growmau5, he's a DIY light enthusiast as well as a great grower, check out his early vids, see the quality and weight he is pulling.

If you want to buy DIY kits or ready built units there are a few good sellers on here. A great example for your 5x5 would be a HLG550 or HLG600 from horticultural lighting group or growers lights.com. The 550 is 550w and matches a 1000w HPS, that's your heat almost halved right there...

Edit, I notice your asking someone about mars lights. That's exactly the kind of light you want to stay away from, no point switching to LED unless its more efficient than your current set up.


----------



## mahiluana (Dec 28, 2017)

Smellbud-King said:


> try led


if you like to diy ? ...search ---> watercooled

saving the heat of your led lamp in a heatexchanger can triple energy efficiency of any aircooled led light --- and it is simple to build and understand.(you have my free support)
With your size and wattage you can produce 150-200L / day - of hot service water,
which may help you to have big savings in your "energy" bill.

...so if your grow room is close to your bathroom or kitchen *** watercooled is a smart way to go
- and a powerfull tool against global warm up.


----------



## bdigi (Dec 28, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> You plants look good. Granted there are some strains that have colored trichomes sometimes, i dont know if your strains are like that. If they arent then i would say pull them. There are a lot of pistils they haven't turned. In that respect some of the buds look like they have a ways to go. So, why dont you pull the buds with the most cloudy and darkened trics. And save the buds deemed underdone for a week or two.
> 
> A lot of plants will show leaves that turn colors. Some turn yellow and dry up and are used to give the plant a little Nitrogen and help feed the buds by giving up their contents to the flowers. Some hardening additives like Koobloom dry will make this much more prolific.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I am using koolbloom so that would explain the leaves. I lowered the nutrient concentration yesterday and didn't add any koolbloom but didn't want to flush completely not knowing when I should harvest. The issue i have is that I am leaving for a week on Saturday so I either need to chop then or it will need to run another week. I dont want it to go too long and lose potency, but I am still seeing some clear trichs and not too many amber (just a few here and there mostly).

Should I go ahead and add more koolbloom and wait a week?


----------



## bdigi (Dec 28, 2017)

Stltoed said:


> There are a LOT of pistils that haven't turned yet. Be sure you have a good way to check your trichomes.
> 
> If you use trichomes to judge doneness ( it's the most accurate) then make sure you have something to magnify the them to see them as clearly as possible. Be sure you can tell clear from cloudy. Then when they are a little bit better than 80% cloudy pull em'


I'm using a handheld microscope that I bought from radio shack a while back that does the trick, but I don't think I have quite reached 80% cloudy yet. The amber trichs made me a little worried about running them too long. Also, other than the lower buds, the white pistils seem to all be coming off of foxtails which are much younger than the buds they are growing off of. Do I wait for the foxtails to retreat and turn cloudy?


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 28, 2017)

bdigi said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am using koolbloom so that would explain the leaves. I lowered the nutrient concentration yesterday and didn't add any koolbloom but didn't want to flush completely not knowing when I should harvest. The issue i have is that I am leaving for a week on Saturday so I either need to chop then or it will need to run another week. I dont want it to go too long and lose potency, but I am still seeing some clear trichs and not too many amber (just a few here and there mostly).
> 
> Should I go ahead and add more koolbloom and wait a week?


From what i can see you could use a little more time. But you will need a solid source to take care of your plant in its final days. AND you need to do a solid flush without anything in the water. If you were running hydro and could set it up to auto refill your reservoir that would be great. If you trimmed you still have a weeks worth of watching to make sure they are drying slow and not molding. The choice is your depending on your situation. Both has risks.


----------



## bdigi (Dec 28, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't have anyone to take care of them while I'm gone. I figured I could drop the pH to the lowest acceptable level (~5.5 pH) and hope it doesn't creep above 6.8. I'm not sure whether to go with plain water while I'm gone or keep the koolbloom and nutes at half strength. I have Cyco Kleanse that I planned to run on the final couple of days if that makes any difference.


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 28, 2017)

If you leave it then just do fresh water if you plan on harvesting when you get back. If you leave them in nutrients it will take another week to flush which isn't terrible. I'm thinking You will be out of water by the time you get back. It may be safest to flush all you can and harvest. Then hang it in a place that won't let it dry too fast, has a humidity below 40%, is fairly clean. Your bud isnt ready, but it looks like your situation doesnt give many great answers. It's really up to you.


----------



## bdigi (Dec 28, 2017)

Okay, sounds good. Thanks for all of the feedback. I'll go with plain water and hopefully they will all be ready when I get back. I don't see much of a drop in water level in my 40 gallon reservoir over the course of a week so I'm not worried about that. I just don't want to undersupply them with nutrients/koolbloom if they still need it.


----------



## FPKTX (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who gave their two cents on my question a few pages back! I have decided to do a small scale grow and right now im just hoarding genetics. "OG tomatoes" for life


----------



## FPKTX (Dec 28, 2017)

Antisocial Extrovert said:


> 2 years in the county jail is nothing. A friend of mine got caught trafficking lbs and lbs of marijuana back in the 70’s. He went in with a MBA of marijuana and came out with a PHD in cocaine. Needless to say, he became a big time drug dealer once he got his product from El Patron himself. He ended up getting caught and served close to 20 years for drug smuggling. He’s been out a few years and is doing quite well, although he’s old as fuck now lol.
> 
> May the spirit of Fat Pat keep you safe in those Texas streets. S.U.C for life.


damn sounds like a rough time. 

S.U.C. for life baybay


----------



## Stltoed (Dec 28, 2017)

FPKTX said:


> damn sounds like a rough time.
> 
> S.U.C. for life baybay


Isnt yhat cute?


----------



## Smellbud-King (Dec 29, 2017)

starboy420 said:


> I had that good old heat problem to lol I bought all kinds cool tube cool hood ended up going back to the good old reflector and upgrading all my fans problem solved ive got 600w hps temps are at 23.6c at the min happy I would like to try the led out tho bit pricey


That temps is good, maybe i will try more methods to keep heat down, hi mate if you will try led out, do you have idea now ?


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Smellbud-King (Dec 29, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Take a wander over to the LED section, have a look at some of the grows in the DIY quantum board thread, have a look @lukio 's journal if you can find it. Check out @Moflow 's plants if you can find some pictures.
> 
> LEDs are great but not all are equal, you don't want a cheap blurple light. Almost all of us use white light like COBs or Quantum boards or other highly efficient strips or boards.
> 
> ...



Yes mate,I think i should do more reserach before i choose the light, i will take your suggestion into consideration, thanks, right now i see mars led, fluence and spectrumking.I will talk with my partners and make a decision in the end . Thank you.


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 29, 2017)

Smellbud-King said:


> Yes mate,I think i should do more reserach before i choose the light, i will take your suggestion into consideration, thanks, right now i see mars led, fluence and spectrumking.I will talk with my partners and make a decision in the end . Thank you.


Yes research research research..
At the risk of coming across as some sort of sales guy, those lights are all old tech and not very efficient, fluence been the best of them and mars been the worst. Just take a look at what all the LED guys are using these days, theres a reason its none of those lights. Try to avoid amazon if possible, reviews don't count for much and 90% of the lights all use the same old diodes and come from the same factories.
Also be wary of youtube, since most folk on there make a living from giving positive review videos. Although there are plenty of legit growers on there, defo check out growmau5 and his early HPS vs COB grow comparison and have a look for greengenes on there too.

Anyhow, good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 29, 2017)

Smellbud-King said:


> Yes mate,I think i should do more reserach before i choose the light, i will take your suggestion into consideration, thanks, right now i see mars led, fluence and spectrumking.I will talk with my partners and make a decision in the end . Thank you.


Vivaspec are suppose to be ok heard a few good stories like lol


----------



## Nachtmare (Dec 29, 2017)

How's it going everyone. New to growing. Just picked up five packs of seeds from Green Point Seeds. 

I picked up the following:
Chinook Haze 
Butch Cassidy 
Hibernate 
Pioneer Kush
and Bodega Bubblegum. 

I am gonna have two grow spaces. One for males and one for females. I'm gonna have two boxes 3'x3'x4' 
Gonna have a veg light and a flower light. I plan on using just water and no other additives. For my soil medium I am still deciding on which route I want to go with so I am open to suggestions. 
I plan on having two holes in each box. One for a fan to have air flowing in and then an exit hole for the air. 

Cannot wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2017)

Nachtmare said:


> How's it going everyone. New to growing. Just picked up five packs of seeds from Green Point Seeds.
> 
> I picked up the following:
> Chinook Haze
> ...


welcome to RIU


----------



## InigoMontoya (Dec 31, 2017)

starboy420 said:


> Vivaspec are suppose to be ok heard a few good stories like lol


I've heard the same. About to start my next grow with SYGAV LED's 600 watts. Haven't been able to find much info on those but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## 420taco (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello everyone. I'm new here but I've grown in the past. Nothing serious just a small tent but that was many years ago. I ordered a Cloudponics Grobox to give this a try again so hopefully I'll post some stuff when it comes in. Hope I can contribute some to the community since it's helped me out so much in the past.

Peace


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 4, 2018)

Mars is Garbage... go somewhere else to peddle your warez


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 4, 2018)

Nachtmare said:


> How's it going everyone. New to growing. Just picked up five packs of seeds from Green Point Seeds.
> 
> I picked up the following:
> Chinook Haze
> ...


Sounds like a plan man! 
Glad to have you here at RIU


----------



## Merryjan (Jan 4, 2018)

rollitup said:


> welcome aboard harvester, It is a pain in the ass that guest posting was disabled as I know a lot of users like being anon, however you are still anonymouse in which I have disabled all IP logging throughout the site. As well of all access logs being deleted every 6 hrs.
> 
> Later on once I am able to setup a donations page or an affialte program I will be able to hire rollitup it's own security expert to come in and make sure all surfing is anon.
> 
> I also suggest when surfing cannabis culture or any other hemp related sites to use a proxy server.


Hi everyone. Thanks for adding me. I'm in Western Australia. 
I'm here to learn more about mainlining or scrogging. Several ppl from a grow site I'm a member of recommended this site for ML or SCROG (maybe i'm not spelling tjat right.

Any way. My question is related to this post.... how do I use a proxy server and what is it anyway? It's not legal where I live and always a bit paranoid about posting. Is there a IT guru amongst you lot that can help.
Very much appreciated.
MJ


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 4, 2018)

SEAN520-Mars said:


> If you need more info about the light,you can let me know, I will help


Sure buddy, i will let you no


----------



## see4 (Jan 5, 2018)

Nachtmare said:


> How's it going everyone. New to growing. Just picked up five packs of seeds from Green Point Seeds.
> 
> I picked up the following:
> Chinook Haze
> ...


Welcome.

If you plan on just watering and not feeding or providing additives, I'd suggest making a "ready-to-go" super soil mixture. Meaning a soil mix that doesn't require you to wait 6 weeks to "burn in". Something like a Fox Farms Ocean Forest with worm castings and some sort of planting mix like BX with myco... or whatever else.. you've got options.

Oh, and watch out for the purple bulbous.


----------



## PhriendlyPharmer (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello all!

It’s great to be a part of such an awesome resource such as this one. I can’t wait to start digging through some grow journals and put one of my own up. 

Can’t wait to meet some of the other helping phriendly phishers out here. Cheers!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2018)

Welcome!

Just pick the Forum that meets your needs (outdoor, indoor, hydro, vertical, etc)
and start a thread. Good luck!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 6, 2018)

PhriendlyPharmer said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It’s great to be a part of such an awesome resource such as this one. I can’t wait to start digging through some grow journals and put one of my own up.
> 
> Can’t wait to meet some of the other helping phriendly phishers out here. Cheers!


welcome to RIU!


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 8, 2018)

Just received my pro ii 120 and eco 47 today, they are look cool, only the carrier left at the door such as last time received my other stuffs (since the temperature is now -20 to -30*C), am worry about the light would not work, but luckily they work normally after check thanks sean. And I will plan my grow at the end of this month, will let you know how it processing then. Thanks again for coupon: SEAN520 and next time i hope to test your biggest one 320led.


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 8, 2018)

SEAN520-Mars said:


> Hi King, glad to know you have received the light and sorry to know the UPS service, we are talking with the ups and ask for signature service for future shipment, then they will not put outside, but they ask for the service fee, I will email you the details, we try to make it better next time. We probably will find some testers for our new upgraded mars led in the coming future, i will let you know more then .


Thx man you great, I will keep you updated of my growing processing then, and I also interestd to do the testing works if you need my help, let me know more.


----------



## MotherOfFups (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello everyone!

This is me signing up to my very first forum, ever!
This community has come up time and again when researching my ladies, and always seems very chilled.

I am in the UK, where it is cold.

I grow inside, and attempting a R-DWC for the first time. I first grew/killed some NL plants which were a wedding gift in 2002, and since then have been from failure to failure to low-yield succe..failure.

I will be seeking advice in the appropriate area of the forum, but for now, Hi!

James xoxo


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2018)

MotherOfFups said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is me signing up to my very first forum, ever!
> This community has come up time and again when researching my ladies, and always seems very chilled.
> ...


welcome to RIU!


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 12, 2018)

Humm, what's the plan for this weekend? buddies


----------



## MotherOfFups (Jan 12, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Welcome!





BarnBuster said:


> welcome to RIU!


Awww fanks guys


----------



## Sgt.Sly (Jan 14, 2018)

I've not been around in about 5 years. Completed several amazing grow ops, using any available light source, substrate, environmental condition, and DIY parts. Worked in a medical grow facility in Ontario Canada, now I grow everything for myself. Including various super-foods. Pick my brain people.


----------



## MotherOfFups (Jan 14, 2018)

Sgt.Sly said:


> I've not been around in about 5 years...


I'm new here, but welcome back!


----------



## Mr.Hotblood (Jan 15, 2018)

Me newbie here,hope to learn more from you guys .


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr.Hotblood said:


> Me newbie here,hope to learn more from you guys .


welcome to RIU!


----------



## Late Nice Supplies (Jan 16, 2018)

I am a retailer from the Netherlands


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## MYGODSMOKES (Jan 16, 2018)

Is there a way to delete my account and everything i have posted? This site is filled with ass monkeys who don't want to help just badger


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

Nope, it is assmonkey property now.


----------



## theG13 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi guys, I have a questions about leds, but have no possibility to ask questions due limitation of 2 message 
So, nice to be here 
And how I could get likes without showing tits, because I haven't ones  only COBs


----------



## Mr.Hotblood (Jan 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> welcome to RIU!


Thanks buddy， hope to learn more from you guys


----------



## Px12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Im new here, I am also a New grower, i am From NYC, and just trying to learn a bit about horticulture and growing weed. this is one of my two plants (this is not a plug and i hope its okay) but you can look at my picture on instagram @212greens, you dont have to follow. if you have any advice please tell me, and i will have lots of questions and i'll look around the forums to see if they have been asked before. good luck growing.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 17, 2018)

Px12 said:


> Hello Im new here, I am also a New grower, i am From NYC, and just trying to learn a bit about horticulture and growing weed. this is one of my two plants (this is not a plug and i hope its okay) but you can look at my picture on instagram @212greens, you dont have to follow. if you have any advice please tell me, and i will have lots of questions and i'll look around the forums to see if they have been asked before. good luck growing.


Those plants look pretty healthy, you doing great so far. Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Px12 (Jan 17, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Those plants look pretty healthy, you doing great so far. Welcome to RIU.


thanks growing two plants, this one i found in a bag of smoke.


----------



## LBJ (Jan 17, 2018)

New Member from UK

Have decided to start some home growing for a variety of the reasons. Looking forward to giving it at try and hopefully learning loads from others experience and knowledge.

Currently beginning to get prepped (equipment ordered and a lot reading) for my first grow.

Understand the theory now comes the fun part of putting into practice.


----------



## Forest Troll (Jan 18, 2018)

Hey, new member from Massachusetts, harvesting my first 2 plants tomorrow.
First run of new grow room(s), learning as I go.


----------



## MedicalManny (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello everyone, I hope I’m on the right thread. I’m new to the forum so I’d like to introduce myself. 

I’m MedicalManny, I grew up in Hawaii, but I live on the West Coast (US) right now. I have Muscular Dystrophy and I have been a card-carrying MMJ patient for over 10 years, and a MMJ caregiver for a little over 8 years. I make medibles and topical ointments, as a hobby. 

I recently resurrected my grow, but it’s been a few years since I grew any indoor, and i am a lot weaker (physically) than I was just a few years ago. I have had about 3 or 4 successful grow cycles, and I know I still have a lot to learn. 

I’ll be starting a grow journal but it might Be a while before I have any decent budporn. 

I have been on a few mmj forums over the years, and made some great friends. 

I look forward to getting to know all of you here on RIU!!


----------



## GrowerCy (Jan 27, 2018)

hello im a new grower . Hopefully i will learn a lot from this site.

Right now im trying to grow 2 plants on a low budget grow room ( 1 red diesel , and 1 Tangerine Dream ) both from Barneys seeds. I read a lot negative comments about barneys seeds and im a bit worried because red diesel seed is now 6 days in soil but still nothing sprouted out from the soil. Tangerine is 3 days now also nothing yet. i have the pots under a 125 watt cfl bulb 24 hours. Humidity is most of the time at 40-50% ( with the help of a humidifier) and temperature 24-28%.
Any advise would be appreciated  peace


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

welcome to RIU! @GrowerCy @MedicalManny


----------



## GrowerCy (Jan 27, 2018)

a quick question guys. While im waiting the seeds to sprout out from the soil shall i water them till water comes out from the bottom? 

because i wasnt watering them until water come out.i was just making the upper soil moist with drops of water and then covering them with a plastic to keep the humidity .do you think my seeds might die because of this or will they sprout up now that i watered them untill water came out.

thank you


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Jan 27, 2018)

hey guys new to riu first ti.e grower. got some blackbarry kush and cheese growing in a 4x4x8 tent with a 900 watt led light set up. post pics later on.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> View attachment 4080278 hey guys new to riu first ti.e grower. got some blackbarry kush and cheese growing in a 4x4x8 tent with a 900 watt led light set up. post pics later on.


looking good for first time! welcome to RIU


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2018)

LBJ said:


> New Member from UK
> 
> Have decided to start some home growing for a variety of the reasons. Looking forward to giving it at try and hopefully learning loads from others experience and knowledge.
> 
> ...


welcome to RIU


----------



## JoeDaddy (Jan 28, 2018)

New to RIU guys. Trying to learn to Navigate around the site. Still a newb grower too. Been growing bout a year, mostly autos.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Jan 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> looking good for first time! welcome to RIU


is tbere anything out of place or looks wrong any info would be great


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Jan 28, 2018)

why cant i download the riu app in the google play store?


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 29, 2018)

Im visiting China recently, many intesresting things here.i like the big fat cat 
but Here no somking SEEDS why.


----------



## ChristoDon (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey everybody, I'm a freelance artist and wanna be a ganja grower and entrepreneur. Still new to growing. Currently trying to grow 8 plants (7 Critical Mass and 1 Auto Bud from Atomik Seeds) only using the power of the sun, water and the natural food I can make for the plants. Learning every day from this amazing plant and giving as much love and appreciation back to it as I can! 
Peace


----------



## blue bunny 420 (Jan 31, 2018)

Howdy, new to RIU and forums in general. Off and on grower since HS; recently bought a tent and 800W of LED. So, I'll poke around and learn to do things right.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

Welcome to RIU @blue bunny 420 and @ChristoDon !!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the Intro thread. Use and work with the search feature, as most any question you can think of has already been asked and answered many times. Pictures of specific plant problems are almost required for members to help you. Any questions about site function are covered in the the Support forum.


----------



## blue bunny 420 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2018)

Learning demands failure.


----------



## RoDDin33 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi everyone. Previously was a memberm(Roddin) . Lost my phone and the 2fa and back up codes so I have to make a new account. Hope to learn from everyone. =D


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 6, 2018)

Welcome back Roddin


RoDDin33 said:


> Hi everyone. Previously was a memberm(Roddin) . Lost my phone and the 2fa and back up codes so I have to make a new account. Hope to learn from everyone. =D


Welcome back!


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 6, 2018)

GrowerCy said:


> hello im a new grower . Hopefully i will learn a lot from this site.
> 
> Right now im trying to grow 2 plants on a low budget grow room ( 1 red diesel , and 1 Tangerine Dream ) both from Barneys seeds. I read a lot negative comments about barneys seeds and im a bit worried because red diesel seed is now 6 days in soil but still nothing sprouted out from the soil. Tangerine is 3 days now also nothing yet. i have the pots under a 125 watt cfl bulb 24 hours. Humidity is most of the time at 40-50% ( with the help of a humidifier) and temperature 24-28%.
> Any advise would be appreciated  peace


Ive only read good things about barneys farm. I am doing a dutch passion white widow, moxie vcdc, dinafem amnesia cbd, fruit ninja and princess leiha.


----------



## NRPS71 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey everyone. New guy here. I am so glad I stumbled across this site. I appreciate all the good info!


----------



## Spideyinhell (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys im new here and am from new zealand.


----------



## deanpegal (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello There, I'm Dean Pegal, Nice to meet you everyone


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2018)

Spideyinhell said:


> Hi guys im new here and am from new zealand.





deanpegal said:


> Hello There, I'm Dean Pegal, Nice to meet you everyone


Welcome to RIU!!


----------



## Canigrow? (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi. First timer indoor so I thought I'd introduce myself before I had a million questions .
4x4x6.5 tent with 2 hlg 260 qb's.


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 12, 2018)

Canigrow? said:


> Hi. First timer indoor so I thought I'd introduce myself before I had a million questions .
> 4x4x6.5 tent with 2 hlg 260 qb's.


Welcome, ask away.
Let the grow begin


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 12, 2018)

Canigrow? said:


> Hi. First timer indoor so I thought I'd introduce myself before I had a million questions .
> 4x4x6.5 tent with 2 hlg 260 qb's.


Welcome lots of QB and COB growers here, you’ll fit right in


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 12, 2018)

GrowerCy said:


> a quick question guys. While im waiting the seeds to sprout out from the soil shall i water them till water comes out from the bottom?
> 
> because i wasnt watering them until water come out.i was just making the upper soil moist with drops of water and then covering them with a plastic to keep the humidity .do you think my seeds might die because of this or will they sprout up now that i watered them untill water came out.
> 
> thank you


Did they pop?


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 12, 2018)

Canigrow? said:


> Hi. First timer indoor so I thought I'd introduce myself before I had a million questions .
> 4x4x6.5 tent with 2 hlg 260 qb's.


What a way to start out!! You will love the results from those lights. Just be careful to not have them too close.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 12, 2018)

theG13 said:


> Hi guys, I have a questions about leds, but have no possibility to ask questions due limitation of 2 message
> So, nice to be here
> And how I could get likes without showing tits, because I haven't ones  only COBs


You can still ask questions, just go to the LED sub forum.


----------



## Canigrow? (Feb 12, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> What a way to start out!! You will love the results from those lights. Just be careful to not have them too close.


Thanks for the tip. There at 31" right now because I didn't receive my yoyo hangers yet and thats how high the stool they are on reahes Haha.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 12, 2018)

Canigrow? said:


> Thanks for the tip. There at 31" right now because I didn't receive my yoyo hangers yet and thats how high the stool they are on reahes Haha.


Sounds good.. I keep mine between 18-24inch when in full flower. Any closer and its just to powerful.


----------



## L2d22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry don't mean to disturb any of you but how on earth do you post a picture!


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 14, 2018)

L2d22 said:


> Sorry don't mean to disturb any of you but how on earth do you post a picture!


From a smart phone touch upload file,
Then pic the file that holds the pictureyou wish to share. The rest is self explanatory .
!!be sure to turn off location services!!


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey yall. I've been trying to find some helpful info on a Strain called "Diesel Berry Cough"(House of the Great Gardener). Says it's a 70% sativa dominate cross of (NYCD×Strawberry Cough) that is still capable of full maturation in just 9 weeks. Kinda hard to believe, so I tried to do some research. Can't find any grow reviews on the strain to compare flower time results. Is anyone here familiar with this strain or it's parent strains? BTW, I also have a "Golden Lemons"(DNA Genetics), and a "Nebula"(Paradise Seeds) coming and these strains look phenomenal


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 15, 2018)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> Hey yall. I've been trying to find some helpful info on a Strain called "Diesel Berry Cough"(House of the Great Gardener). Says it's a 70% sativa dominate cross of (NYCD×Strawberry Cough) that is still capable of full maturation in just 9 weeks. Kinda hard to believe, so I tried to do some research. Can't find any grow reviews on the strain to compare flower time results. Is anyone here familiar with this strain or it's parent strains? BTW, I also have a "Golden Lemons"(DNA Genetics), and a "Nebula"(Paradise Seeds) coming and these strains look phenomenal


Wrong forum bro, look up seeds and strain reviews..... You get quick your help on that thread


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Feb 15, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Wrong forum bro, look up seeds and strain reviews..... You get quick your help on that thread


Much appreciated


----------



## Og grumble (Feb 15, 2018)

Whats up guys, I just started my first grow. Not really a complete newbie I've been researching and learning for a few years to get a really good understanding before i started growing. So i shouldn't have too many stupid questions but i am definitely open to suggestions.


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 15, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Whats up guys, I just started my first grow. Not really a complete newbie I've been researching and learning for a few years to get a really good understanding before i started growing. So i shouldn't have too many stupid questions but i am definitely open to suggestions.


Welcome, don’t over water


----------



## Og grumble (Feb 15, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Welcome, don’t over water


Lol thanks man.


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey guys, how do I start a thread? I Just recieved my shipment from seedsman seeds and id like to show and discuss what ive recieved.


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 16, 2018)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> Hey guys, how do I start a thread? I Just recieved my shipment from seedsman seeds and id like to show and discuss what ive recieved.


Newbie forum


----------



## thctester (Feb 16, 2018)

I joined quite a bit ago but just stumbled into my account information so I thought I'd log in again (first time writing).
There seems to be a bit of an angry click in places.
Is it like this all the time or did I just bump into a few unhappy cunts?

Is this not a grow site for maharijuana information?


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 17, 2018)

thctester said:


> I joined quite a bit ago but just stumbled into my account information so I thought I'd log in again (first time writing).
> There seems to be a bit of an angry click in places.
> Is it like this all the time or did I just bump into a few unhappy cunts?
> 
> Is this not a grow site for maharijuana information?


Lots of great help here, yes ass hats are plentiful. BUT if you ask silly ????? Or even good ???? And don’t give data for a person of true knowledge to help you then someone will possibly jump your shit. Not me lol I’m also not one to ask. To many good people here to leave just because you bumped into an asshole. Welcome back


----------



## aaronace48 (Feb 17, 2018)

rollitup said:


> What stage of the plant are you at, how big is the marijuana plant. It is best to let it go dry and then water, not every day this will increase the root size as the roots will go searching and eventually get bigger. To make it easier you can collect rain water in a bucked. Work around your weather if it rains one day dont water if you have a dry spell go up there every couple of days and feed them.


Could someone go read my post on my profile please and see if they could help with my problems


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 17, 2018)

aaronace48 said:


> Could someone go read my post on my profile please and see if they could help with my problems


You using Miracle Gro, the worse soil you can use for cannabis. You growing under CFL, expect extremely low yields.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 17, 2018)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> Much appreciated


Nice Attitude. You will rock here. (I love strain questions ;0)


----------



## NochtVlinder (Feb 18, 2018)

I am NochtVlinder, a rookie grower. I am growing Purple Punch, a nice sweet Indica. I am in the
veg stage. I am 1 month into my first experiment. I am using a 315 over 1 plant that has reached 20".
I watered it when I had it under a T5 ( 500ml). The soil is promex, my meter tells me that the soil is moist.
I used to live in Holland for six years and we grew the daylights out of it. We would let the plant droop and then give the plants a 1 liter
push and away they go( Less is more). Seems to me that people tend to over water plants....even in their flower gardens at home. Doesn't work that way with Cannabis.
Keep it simple, don't freak out over the small stuff. This is a time generated system if you are growing indoors. I used to work for a chemist. I work at the biological level.....Cannabis may at the moment appear to most small growers as an ATM machine.....it isn't.
I am honored to be in such company. May your plants thrive and you spirit grow. NochtVlinder


----------



## DrGrinspoon1010 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi guys and girls, just a quick question , how do I start my own thread ?


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 18, 2018)

A very High all, new member here. Well it's getting to be late Feb and can ya tell by my pic I chompin at the bit to get outside and get busy soon in the great PNW!


----------



## DrGrinspoon1010 (Feb 18, 2018)

Zephyrs said:


> A very High all, new member here. Well it's getting to be late Feb and can ya tell by my pic I chompin at the bit to get outside and get busy soon in the great PNW!View attachment 4091948


Looks like a nice little team you got there pal


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 18, 2018)

Yeah, hopefully they'll all make it this summer. I kinda want to harden a couple off soon and try to get some spring bud's. IDK would be a experiment i guess, but heard it can be done.


----------



## DrGrinspoon1010 (Feb 18, 2018)

Zephyrs said:


> Yeah, hopefully they'll all make it this summer. I kinda want to harden a couple off soon and try to get some spring bud's. IDK would be a experiment i guess, but heard it can be done.


Well good luck mate, hope all goes well


----------



## KRONICDREAMS (Feb 18, 2018)

_hey whats up everyone my names kronickdreams and right now I have a kromes the white ,chem4, i also have an og lemon and I just put some nycd, Durban Poison, and bruce banner seeds in the grown iv been doing this for sometime im in a legal state so its cool I have had a license to cultivate since 2012 and i just love everything about the plant from all the neardy science stuff to the stuff that just your avereage everyday stoner loves about this beatiful plant we have all come to love and appreciate so very much for its value to all of us the stressed overworked nervous ocd, etc sick all of us can use this plant nature gave us from my mother who uses high cbd strains to my cousin who is terminal uses both1-1 thc/cbd strain but when we find the 2-1 3-1 strains she loves those but anyways my name kronickdreams and I am here to learn more about growing cannabis I recently got a job with recreational cannabis farm but I wish I could get more involved with the growing aspect but it should come along down the way but atleast I am starting in the direction of line of work I would love to become a master grower I have a passion for the herb I am no means a amatuer or newbie but I am new on this forum so thats, why u find me in newbie central so enough with all that and I, am welcome to suggestions and help from anyone who thinks they can help with any issues that my lay in my future may I pray there are none ahead thanks for listening hope u welcome me to ur forums_

KronickDr3amz (KD)

P.s i Maybe a lil rusty as I was incarcerated for a possession of MJ and stayed down four years just cuz my card had expired so they charged me with intent to distribute for like 8ozs so forgive me if I need help occasionally if any of u have recommendations for any of the strains listed be glad for the suggestions


----------



## DrGrinspoon1010 (Feb 19, 2018)

KRONICDREAMS said:


> _hey whats up everyone my names kronickdreams and right now I have a kromes the white ,chem4, i also have an og lemon and I just put some nycd, Durban Poison, and bruce banner seeds in the grown iv been doing this for sometime im in a legal state so its cool I have had a license to cultivate since 2012 and i just love everything about the plant from all the neardy science stuff to the stuff that just your avereage everyday stoner loves about this beatiful plant we have all come to love and appreciate so very much for its value to all of us the stressed overworked nervous ocd, etc sick all of us can use this plant nature gave us from my mother who uses high cbd strains to my cousin who is terminal uses both1-1 thc/cbd strain but when we find the 2-1 3-1 strains she loves those but anyways my name kronickdreams and I am here to learn more about growing cannabis I recently got a job with recreational cannabis farm but I wish I could get more involved with the growing aspect but it should come along down the way but atleast I am starting in the direction of line of work I would love to become a master grower I have a passion for the herb I am no means a amatuer or newbie but I am new on this forum so thats, why u find me in newbie central so enough with all that and I, am welcome to suggestions and help from anyone who thinks they can help with any issues that my lay in my future may I pray there are none ahead thanks for listening hope u welcome me to ur forums_
> 
> KronickDr3amz (KD)
> 
> P.s i Maybe a lil rusty as I was incarcerated for a possession of MJ and stayed down four years just cuz my card had expired so they charged me with intent to distribute for like 8ozs so forgive me if I need help occasionally if any of u have recommendations for any of the strains listed be glad for the suggestions


Hi mate how’s it going, sounds like some nice strains you have going I was actually talking about Bruce banner a min ago, can’t get it here in the UK. I myself just finished a 6 in prison for supplying customers what they ask for . I have grown for around 10 years in soil, hydro and coco, I may not be the most experienced in this site but I will always be happy to help with advice from my experiences. Hope all goes well mate and good luck


----------



## Javadog (Feb 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the Rough Patches and Hope for smooth seas for us all!


----------



## mosbej (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello Good people, newbie alert here, from South Africa and since being told 4yrs ago that I have 2 yrs to live after being diagnosed with lung cancer here I am now growing a small crop and still irritating the wife and family.
Hoping to learn here from all the experts.


----------



## DrGrinspoon1010 (Feb 25, 2018)

mosbej said:


> Hello Good people, newbie alert here, from South Africa and since being told 4yrs ago that I have 2 yrs to live after being diagnosed with lung cancer here I am now growing a small crop and still irritating the wife and family.
> Hoping to learn here from all the experts.


Good to hear that, are you using the oil ? If so how do you go about acquiring it ? Sorry to ask just curious as I have a close friend in the same position, hope you continue to prove the doctors wrong and irritate the family for many years to come


----------



## mosbej (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks, yes using the oil, we can obtain it locally but at quite a price, although not legal yet.


----------



## Stltoed (Feb 25, 2018)

mosbej said:


> Thanks, yes using the oil, we can obtain it locally but at quite a price, although not legal yet.


Glad to hear youre beating the prognosis. Maybe some homemade Rick Simpson oil can help offset some of the price of your medicine. There are all sorts of smart folks here that can help with recipes and methods for making oils. You've come to the right place


----------



## Stltoed (Feb 25, 2018)

DrGrinspoon1010 said:


> Good to hear that, are you using the oil ? If so how do you go about acquiring it ? Sorry to ask just curious as I have a close friend in the same position, hope you continue to prove the doctors wrong and irritate the family for many years to come


Curious. Have you grown the strain Grinspoon, or have any ties to the good Dr. ?


----------



## DrGrinspoon1010 (Feb 25, 2018)

Stltoed said:


> Curious. Have you grown the strain Grinspoon, or have any ties to the good Dr. ?


Nah just every name I typed in was already taken lol


----------



## Stltoed (Feb 25, 2018)

DrGrinspoon1010 said:


> Nah just every name I typed in was already taken lol


Haha. Yeah. I've thought about growing Grinspoon, but flowering is like 3 and a half months long. And the harvest is pretty small. Barneys actually has it in stock right now.


----------



## Kushie420 (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm a new member needing some advice, I posted a thread in indoor growing if anyone will go there and drop some comments


----------



## Kushie420 (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Westernmass_organics (Feb 26, 2018)

What’s uppppp!!


----------



## Jonny5grams (Feb 26, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi fellow weed lovers. Just a quick question. I'm planning on growing some incredibly small plants (Shortstuff#1) which according to the breeder tops out at around 40cm. As I'm growing on a budget, and I've already got some Super Roots 11L air pots, which I suspect may be a bit too big for this strain, I'd like to simply raise the base of the air pot, reducing the overall depth of useable space in which to put my soil. In the past I've always fitted the base in the lowest position but surely I can sit the base a few notches up. If anyone has successfully applied this strategy then I'd love to hear about it. It would save a bit of money by not having to buy smaller pots.


----------



## DrGrinspoon1010 (Feb 26, 2018)

Stltoed said:


> Haha. Yeah. I've thought about growing Grinspoon, but flowering is like 3 and a half months long. And the harvest is pretty small. Barneys actually has it in stock right now.


so have i but to be fair i have not heard great reviews


----------



## ZombieFarmer (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice well ik exited to try out this new roll it up account i am normally on youtube you can find my videos Zombie Farmer the name weed is the grow game ... Im trying to grow 1 pound from 1 plant indoor lst 2 in a 2x4 led lights thats the project and each grow i seem to get closer to the mark so far looks like im at 3 1/2 oz from one plant 5 gal forgot to put full sepec during forst 4 weeks so affected it allot but new grow is huge af under pure spider farmer


matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## ZombieFarmer (Feb 26, 2018)

Hoog said:


> I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


One thing how big is ur pot and how much miracle grow are u feeding her ??


----------



## Stltoed (Feb 26, 2018)

DrGrinspoon1010 said:


> so have i but to be fair i have not heard great reviews


Yeah. It's a pain in the ass I guess. It really doesn't even look like a pot plant. I'd never grow it. I turn my nose up at any strain that is reputed to take 10 weeks.


----------



## GotADAB305 (Feb 26, 2018)

Wussup guys, new here. Have done lots of reading and learning. Thanks for all the knowledge you guys have already shared.


----------



## Quani (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey new member here, greetz to everyone !


----------



## SteveFrench1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here and looking forward to learning a whooooole bunch about the life herb!


----------



## skiz (Feb 27, 2018)

Greetings everyone! Just dropping by to say hello. 
I've just started my own personal indoor grow and can't wait to share my process along the way!


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 27, 2018)

Looking good so far skiz. What strains ya got goin?


----------



## skiz (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks! Got a little more work to do, 2 more lights and some co2 and we'll be poppin' 
Jack Frost and Blue Dream


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey guys /gals. Popped my RIU cherry today. I figured this an appropriate place to ask, where is the like button? I cant figure out how to like a comment. Im on ps4 and android. Thanks to all


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

All good. I think ihad to get a few likes first. Im sure button wasnt next reply before. Take it eeeezzzzy


----------



## DankMan619 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey Rollitup peeps!

I've been saving some random seeds I've collected over the years. I have a great place to grow in my backyard and I've decided this year is the year.
I'm not expecting much from my first grow with regards to yield but I figured I'd scour the internet to find where people have shared their experience and go from there.

A little about my grow:

14 seeds of various flavors (Banana Glue, Grape Ape, and Black Diamond OG along with randoms)
5 half barrel planters
NE San Diego County

That's it so far. I'm so ignorant to all of this, I don't know what I don't know!

DankMan


----------



## Plantman123 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello I’m a new member looking foradvice! Located in Texas, looking for indoor efficient growing techniques and good quality seeds. Please feel free to reply


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2018)

Welcome to San Diegoans. :0)


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2018)

DankMan619 said:


> Hey Rollitup peeps!
> 
> I've been saving some random seeds I've collected over the years. I have a great place to grow in my backyard and I've decided this year is the year.
> I'm not expecting much from my first grow with regards to yield but I figured I'd scour the internet to find where people have shared their experience and go from there.
> ...





Plantman123 said:


> Hello I’m a new member looking foradvice! Located in Texas, looking for indoor efficient growing techniques and good quality seeds. Please feel free to reply


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Seamuis (Mar 11, 2018)

New member and self subscribed medical patient here, state not legal yet. I've been an active vape enthusiast since 2010 (Current favorite is NewVape FlowerPot Showerhead) and would like to start growing my own medicine. I have a strong budget for a 4x4 to place in my basement here in the Northeast, also planning on a mothering tent. Planning on purchasing a Gorilla tent and a manufactured LED. Spending a lot of time researching as I have a ton to learn, still need to prep an area including adding some dedicated outlets and clearing out basement garbage, it will be late Spring before I can begin. It's taking a lot of restraint to not pull the trigger on a LED/tent package.

This is an awesome site I only discovered recently through following @Greengenes707 and @Growmau5 on Youtube, thanks guys, you rock! Sorry, while I am very technical, not keen on putting my own lights together, much props to you. Using the attached lists and a lot of notes from many hours watching videos to plan and help decide what I need. Acquisitions will start being made an Pacific Light Concepts is definitely on my list as a possible provider.

Edit: How do you like posts? My email is confirmed.


----------



## Stltoed (Mar 11, 2018)

Sounds like you have a solid plan. I can tell you from personal experience that the Gorilla tents are amazing. I bought a 4x4 "lite" version and it is crazy. I can't imagine needing more, it if you did, the regular version must be something special, but if i remember right its close to $350. It's super stout. I can all but hang from the poles that make up the roof cross bracing. The materials are top notch, and the design is well though out.

As for lights sounds like you're on the right track there too. Cobs have made their mark. Not only are they easy to buy and build they are cheap by comparison. I'm sure you've seen this, but I believe it's Timber that sells kits that are pre wired. You just need a frame.

I wish you luck on your mission. This forum can be a bit of a shark tank sometimes, but there are some amazing people here with very strong knowledge on the topic. Cheers


----------



## Seamuis (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks @Stltoed !! Don't want to hijack this thread, but in short I'll be buying a complete LED light. I can do some wiring and basic soldering, but do not do this for a living or hobby. My desire is for the grow to become the hobby, if the lighting comes latter, so be it. One's got to have a priority and I do not want the grow light to delay the end goal; meds! Near term I'll be dropping a good bit of change on a light.


----------



## Stltoed (Mar 11, 2018)

I hear you, and dont blame you. Building lights isnt for everyone. And let's not forget, it can be dangerous. One huge benefit to building your light is you will lnow enough to fix it should it fail. Thankfully there are plenty of options when it comes to buying them complete.

I took a look at PLC lights. They look cool, but you would seriously be pushing it to fill a 4x4 with one of their lights. I assume your looking to get more than one. I refer back to Timber. They build theirs on a frame to space the light elements out. These would be much better to fill the space more thoroughly, and symmetrically. Check out their Fatty series. Rapid has some great lights, i would love to have somethong like their Mass Medical light but the larger fixtures are kits.


----------



## Stltoed (Mar 11, 2018)

Stltoed said:


> I hear you, and dont blame you. Building lights isnt for everyone. And let's not forget, it can be dangerous. One huge benefit to building your light is you will lnow enough to fix it should it fail. Thankfully there are plenty of options when it comes to buying them complete.
> 
> I took a look at PLC lights. They look cool, but you would seriously be pushing it to fill a 4x4 with one of their lights. I assume your looking to get more than one. I refer back to Timber. They build theirs on a frame to space the light elements out. These would be much better to fill the space more thoroughly, and symmetrically. Check out their Fatty series. Rapid has some great lights, i would love to have somethong like their Mass Medical light but the larger fixtures are kits.



I'm old school haha I use Black Dog P2s. I dig them, but with the proven success of cobs I believe they need to rethink their design. This plant is up for harvest in a week or so. Buds need to harden up a bit still


----------



## Seamuis (Mar 11, 2018)

@Stltoed great pictures and grow, I'll look into the P2s. We're way off topic here, so I'll be taking my questions to another thread. Thanks again! -YaMon


----------



## Stltoed (Mar 11, 2018)

It' not that big of a deal. Good luck man.


----------



## mouseluxi (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi all, how are you?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2018)

Stltoed said:


> Sounds like you have a solid plan. I can tell you from personal experience that the Gorilla tents are amazing. I bought a 4x4 "lite" version and it is crazy. I can't imagine needing more, it if you did, the regular version must be something special, but if i remember right its close to $350. It's super stout. I can all but hang from the poles that make up the roof cross bracing. The materials are top notch, and the design is well though out.
> 
> As for lights sounds like you're on the right track there too. Cobs have made their mark. Not only are they easy to buy and build they are cheap by comparison. I'm sure you've seen this, but I believe it's Timber that sells kits that are pre wired. You just need a frame.
> 
> I wish you luck on your mission. This forum can be a bit of a shark tank sometimes, but there are some amazing people here with very strong knowledge on the topic. Cheers


Agree on the tent brand...yes, it will cost a bit more, but will not develop pin-holes, etc...


----------



## Seamuis (Mar 12, 2018)

@mouseluxi I am okay.. almost three weeks into a t-break, not good when your medicating for pain. How are you doing? I feel like I'm drinking from a fire house with this site right now, I just cannot get enough! Respect! -Seamuis


----------



## Seamuis (Mar 12, 2018)

@Javadog thanks for the likes!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2018)

I am not alone in trying to make new members welcome. 

(IIRC, there was a time when getting a Like or two helped unlocked features too....)

It sounds like you are off to a good start. Carry on! :0)

(P.S. First time anyone noticed, or, at least, commented ;0)


----------



## Seamuis (Mar 12, 2018)

@BarnBuster thanks for the likes! 

BTW. HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY EVERYBODY! Have a little green for me! -Seamuis


----------



## L2d22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> From a smart phone touch upload file,
> Then pic the file that holds the pictureyou wish to share. The rest is self explanatory .
> !!be sure to turn off location services!!


Thanks man


----------



## Mckspliff (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello everyone i am new to site and 4 months into my first real grow. I know ive made a lot of learning mistakes this time and im very anxious to start anew with the info ive learned but need to finish what ive started first.

I started an auto in november and it has yet to be complete. My first mistake looking back now was topping her. I topped her at first sign of flower not knowing it. I thought it was just a new cluster of veg. I've under watered it once, I've burned it with lights and also nutes. Ive LST'd it. Ive pruined it maybe 3 times. She was root bound in potting soil. I put her in bigger pot with a mixture of coco and organic soil. Ive shocked and put my girl thru a lot, yet she still stands! She started flowering almost 5 wks ago and they are plentiful just not dense at all. I origally thought it was my fertilizer so i bumped it up ( went from 10-30-10 to 12-55-6) but now Ive noticed that the hairs are turning amber colored but the buds are still babies. I know now its my lighting. I have 4 cfls lumens totaling only 5,200 in a 3'×2'×3' tent. I have 2 plants both about 12-15" tall. I had to force the auto into flower when my photo needed to go on its schedule(12/12) being in same tent. I just purchased a bigger tent and a 600w MH/HPS lighting system. I guess my question after all that being said is...Is it too late for my auto to benefit from the HPS light? Should I give up hope of a beneficial grow first time around. According to schedule she should be done in another 3 wks. She should have been done a month ago! Lessons learned!


----------



## MadAxeMan (Mar 15, 2018)

Greetings,

New Member.
Outdoor grower, all from clones.
Going to try seeds this year, as well some Auto

I seek to further my knowledge


----------



## Ace77 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi all I'm a new medical cannabis patient and was given a free gram from my dispensary that says it was free for Vets. Its called COLOMBIAN TSU, has anyone ever heard of this and what are its effects? I looked it up online and have found nothing. I suffer from severe PTSD and I my a cancer is in remission so I am very careful with what I put into my body. I hate feeling paranoid but as I said I cannot find this strain anywhere online. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Seamuis (Mar 20, 2018)

Ace77 said:


> Hi all I'm a new medical cannabis patient and was given a free gram from my dispensary that says it was free for Vets. Its called COLOMBIAN TSU, has anyone ever heard of this and what are its effects? I looked it up online and have found nothing. I suffer from severe PTSD and I my a cancer is in remission so I am very careful with what I put into my body. I hate feeling paranoid but as I said I cannot find this strain anywhere online. Thanks for any input!


@Ace77 Welcome to RIU!. Sounds like a custom blend specific to your dispensary. A little upsetting to me they did not work with you and describe the affects. If a blend of Tsunami, it may have more THC than you might want. Do they have a number you could call? Perhaps call the dispensary and express your concerns. If they are worth revisiting they'll be happy to help you out, on the other hand you may find out you need to find a better dispensary.
Can you get to this link? https://www.learngreenflower.com/articles/569/cannabis-and-PTSD


----------



## Javadog (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice Post there!

Good luck Ace. Your Service is appreciated.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi im GoRealUhGro, im an alcoholic..i got a disease, but they don't know what to call it. Betta hide ya wallet, cause im comin up quick ta strip your cash.. Bought a ticket to ur concert just to come and wip ya ass.... Sorry.. Em came on and i seen this


----------



## Stltoed (Mar 21, 2018)

Ace77 said:


> Hi all I'm a new medical cannabis patient and was given a free gram from my dispensary that says it was free for Vets. Its called COLOMBIAN TSU, has anyone ever heard of this and what are its effects? I looked it up online and have found nothing. I suffer from severe PTSD and I my a cancer is in remission so I am very careful with what I put into my body. I hate feeling paranoid but as I said I cannot find this strain anywhere online. Thanks for any input!


Seamus is on the right track. If you have any hesitation be sure to talk to your supplier. I looked around and found Canna Tsu. And there's something similar that is almost entirely CBD. 

I wouldn't worry too much about bad stuff in your body. It's all made the same way. No one is gonna add anything to make it stronger then try to sell it to a dispensory. There are nutrients that have excess Molybdenum, but they are usually expensive and not usually used on a production scale. 

I like Seamus' answer


----------



## Stltoed (Mar 21, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Hi im GoRealUhGro, im an alcoholic..i got a disease, but they don't know what to call it. Betta hide ya wallet, cause im comin up quick ta strip your cash.. Bought a ticket to ur concert just to come and wip ya ass.... Sorry.. Em came on and i seen this


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 21, 2018)

This is a place to introduce yourself.. Apparently u haven't ever listened to Eminem... Or u would know wtf im talking about


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 21, 2018)

I just dont give a fuck man... Ima criminal..who doesnt think.. Ib recently hit rock bottom and my life is in shambles... But i still dont give a fuck.
Lol all Eminem references


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Mar 22, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I just dont give a fuck man... Ima criminal..who doesnt think.. Ib recently hit rock bottom and my life is in shambles... But i still dont give a fuck.
> Lol all Eminem references


Yaaas


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Mar 22, 2018)

mouseluxi said:


> Hi all, how are you?


Good, and yourself? 
Any thing growing in the garden?


----------



## ladybug2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello, fellow growers. It has been along time since I visit the site, so, I guess you can call me new. I have started my grow for the year Acapulco Gold, Northern Lights, OG Kush, Zomie Kush, and White Widow. Although the AG, does not seem like a Sativa, it's growing like an Indica. Brought my beans from a Seed Banks. But, I don't know if my beans are what they say they are. Can anyone tell me if a Sativa looks like an Indica's when it first
starts to grow? My seedling are 3 weeks old and seem to be doing good. Cheers


----------



## Ghost of Davy Jones (Mar 22, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Hi im GoRealUhGro, im an alcoholic..i got a disease, but they don't know what to call it. Betta hide ya wallet, cause im comin up quick ta strip your cash.. Bought a ticket to ur concert just to come and wip ya ass.... Sorry.. Em came on and i seen this


I like It!


----------



## Ghost of Davy Jones (Mar 22, 2018)

Ghost of Davy Jones said:


> I like It!


Look at him, walking around, grabbin' his you know what!


----------



## ladybug2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello fellow growers. It's been a long while seen I have visit the site, so, I guess you can call me new. I started my grow for this year Acapulco Gold, Northern Lights, OG Kush, Zomie Kush and white Widow all seem to being growing good for now. Although my AG seem to be growing like an Indica not Sativa. Can anyone tell me if an Sativa looks like an Indica when it first start to grow? Cheers


----------



## Ghost of Davy Jones (Mar 22, 2018)

ladybug2 said:


> Hello fellow growers. It's been a long while seen I have visit the site, so, I guess you can call me new. I started my grow for this year Acapulco Gold, Northern Lights, OG Kush, Zomie Kush and white Widow all seem to being growing good for now. Although my AG seem to be growing like an Indica not Sativa. Can anyone tell me if an Sativa looks like an Indica when it first start to grow? Cheers


Maybe in the first week or two but on the 3rd week you should definitely see some sativa traits come out. tall/lanky. Some lights keep plants shorter then others so if your growing in warm light it will be a little shorter then if you were growing in cool light.


----------



## ladybug2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you, Ghost. I do hope that is the case. I sure want to taste that Acapulco Gold


----------



## ladybug2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Good Day to all.


----------



## Ghost of Davy Jones (Mar 22, 2018)

ladybug2 said:


> Thank you, Ghost. I do hope that is the case. I sure want to taste that Acapulco Gold


It is a classic. I have't smoked since i was a kid. lol


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 23, 2018)

Ghost of Davy Jones said:


> It is a classic. I have't smoked since i was a kid. lol


I have never smoked pure Acapulco gold that i know of.. But i have smoked some that was crossed w pure Afghan and it was killer.. My old friend got some seeds and grew it out yrs back... Im kinda suspect of anything where im from when kt comes to strain names because iv seen so many ppl just toss a bs name on weed to sell it here... Most ppl here.. Even seasoned stoners.. Havent had some true head stash weed.. Like there is kind bud.. Then there is fire... Most of them.. Well ill say a lot of them havent smoked good stash until very recently.. I had some chocolate kusg and some og kush that ppl thought i laced beacuse it was so strong and was so covered in hairs and trichs... Especially the og... I smoked a j w an old man who has been a stoner for fn 50 yrs and he thought he was having having a heart attack or something.. Lol i think once dabs and oil makes its way around here more ppl will go crazy


----------



## Ghost of Davy Jones (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't believe punk dealers when the try and use fancy names. They have so much turn around must be hard to tell whats what on the streets. I trust someone growing it a whole lot more when it comes to trusting if its named correctly. lol


----------



## Pinkykey (Mar 25, 2018)

Just popping in to introduce myself.

New grower long time baker. I make edibles and decided to start growing for myself. 

I posted a thread about my first grow. All in all I'm here to learn!

P.s. does anyone know how long it takes for the mods to approve a thread?


----------



## Ghost of Davy Jones (Mar 25, 2018)

Pinkykey said:


> Just popping in to introduce myself.
> 
> New grower long time baker. I make edibles and decided to start growing for myself.
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## Ro0k (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi there. First post. Thought I'd introduce myself. 3 random bag beans. First attempt.

I _think_ they're in week 2 of veg? I popped them in paper towel on March 4th, then moved to a peat pellet on the 6th. Transplanted to the pot you see now on the 17th. So I want to say they started proper veg on or around the 10th? So I guess this is around the start of week 3? 

It's day 22 since I started, at any rate.


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello all, I'm new to this site. I'm just a peaceful pot loving people person. I Look forward to chatting it up with ya'll


----------



## Seamuis (Mar 27, 2018)

Welcome @Peaceful Smoker Of Weed !!


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Mar 27, 2018)

Seamuis said:


> Welcome @Peaceful Smoker Of Weed !!


Hey Thanks fellow smoker


----------



## mrdavis99 (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks dude !!!


----------



## Little Dog (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey guys. Could someone please explain how you can "like" a post or a reply on here. I've not been able to figure it out. Thanks friends.


----------



## Seamuis (Mar 31, 2018)

@Little Dog Welcome to RIU! I think it takes 48 hours before you can like a post, you also have to receive a few 'likes' yourself.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 31, 2018)

Seamuis said:


> @Little Dog Welcome to RIU! I think it takes 48 hours before you can like a post, you also have to receive a few 'likes' yourself.


I am not aure about the time limit, but the “likes” thing is for certain.
@Little Dog it does not take long to get enough likes to get there. Post and chill, stay cool at it will happen quick.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 31, 2018)

Pinkykey said:


> Just popping in to introduce myself.
> 
> New grower long time baker. I make edibles and decided to start growing for myself.
> 
> ...


It has to do wih how many “likes” and stuff you get. Keep posting on other threads, it adds up quick.


----------



## Little Dog (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks my friends! It's pretty cool on here. Great info. I appreciate it.


----------



## _Waldo_ (Apr 2, 2018)

I’m a long time outdoor grower who is looking to maximize my plants potential this year. Figured this site seems reputable with intelligent folks.

Hello, my name is Waldo and I love growing stuff. This year will be an outdoor grow in Southern California with a 50/50 mix of FFOF and HF. I will also be companion planting to help aid in the production as well as ward off any pest while attracting beneficial ones.

I’m looking forward to learning from you guys as well as sharing my knowledge in growing.


----------



## rollincuzimlow (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello from India!

I have been visiting these forums on and off for some years now, What a great community! Got to learn a lot of things about growing buds and tending to plants, couldn't be more thankful to the wonderful members here!

I am shortly planning to start my second indoor grow with land-race breeds and hybrid imports; as my first grow last year was an exercise in frustration and failure. Primarily due to lack of preparation and knowledge.

Hopefully this time round things will turn out better considering planned preparations and countless hours of scouring through the forums, which have helped me analyse and correct the mistakes I made in my initial grow.

Would be wonderful to interact with fellow growers from India due to shared climate 

Shoutout to @elchupacabra and @heisenbuds for their highly informative threads, you guys are my inspiration!

Cheers!
Happy growing.


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Apr 3, 2018)

rollincuzimlow said:


> Hello from India!
> 
> I have been visiting these forums on and off for some years now, What a great community! Got to learn a lot of things about growing buds and tending to plants, couldn't be more thankful to the wonderful members here!
> 
> ...


Welcome brother! happy growing to you.


----------



## QcBudMan (Apr 3, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Grettings..
Im new at this..
Not sure where to post..
I have a growing permit..
Im used to growing with 1000watts hps in big growing rooms..so i know all about how things work..
My question..im using 600 watts hps for the first time..
I have excellent ventilation..
And perfect temperature with my 600's. 
How close can i put my lights from my canopy?
Ive heard from 1 feet to 2 feet..
Im at about 30 inches..
Seems to be ok
But too much is like not enough ..
Am i ok at 30 inches?
Thanks.
Benny


----------



## teqniq (Apr 3, 2018)

New grower from Mass checking in. Now that it's legal to grow here, I've finally decided to give it a shot. 

So far this forum has been awesome, and full of helpful people!


----------



## Jeremy72 (Apr 3, 2018)

Just started a 45 plant outdoor grow.Kosher kush Kandy kush Pineapple chunk Sensi star Nebula Strawberry diesel Skunk #1 Bruce banner Blue dream.Pics to come


----------



## Javadog (Apr 3, 2018)

That is a great line-up J.....I'd love to run BB myself. (I collected The Hulk ;0)


----------



## QcBudMan (Apr 3, 2018)

I got some cinderella99 on the way.


----------



## silclay (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi guys
I'm the pope and I am interested in a forum for seed breeders


----------



## Jeremy72 (Apr 6, 2018)

silclay said:


> Hi guys
> I'm the pope and I am interested in a forum for seed breeders


Me too


----------



## Jeremy72 (Apr 6, 2018)

New member here does anyone know where I can order grandaddy purple fenminized seeds from that takes a credit card?


----------



## Stltoed (Apr 6, 2018)

ladybug2 said:


> Hello, fellow growers. It has been along time since I visit the site, so, I guess you can call me new. I have started my grow for the year Acapulco Gold, Northern Lights, OG Kush, Zomie Kush, and White Widow. Although the AG, does not seem like a Sativa, it's growing like an Indica. Brought my beans from a Seed Banks. But, I don't know if my beans are what they say they are. Can anyone tell me if a Sativa looks like an Indica's when it first
> starts to grow? My seedling are 3 weeks old and seem to be doing good. Cheers


I just finished a Alcopulco Gold plant, and have another that will finish inside of 2 weeks. 

It' kind of a wierd plant. Picky with nutrients, so don' over feed it. Neither was very tall. The one I harvested was scrogged. It budded like a sativa, but didn' grow like one.
The other doesn't look very sativa like either. 

The bud quality is supreme. Hardest buds I have ever felt. The smell started out like the candy Rootbeer Bottlecaps, then later a hint of arm pit showed up. I was 3 days into flush when I say the first darkened trichomes, i gave it 2 more days of flush and pulled it. I wish I had this in my hydro rig, but both were in soil, under LEDs. I got my first real taste if it in a joint ladt night. The taste is strong, and very sweet. I really cant compare it to anything. It's very nice.


Here are some pics from the one I pulled. The plant didn't look like much but it yielded 7oz. This is due to how God damned solid the buds were. I was guessing about half that.

If you have questions I'll try to help you out


----------



## teqniq (Apr 6, 2018)

Jeremy72 said:


> New member here does anyone know where I can order grandaddy purple fenminized seeds from that takes a credit card?


A quick google search pops up quite a few places. Ilovegrowingmarijuana.com is one that came up near the top.. a little expensive, but relatively trustworthy.


----------



## jdworld (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey All

This seems to be a really friendly community oozing with really good information, so just stopping by to say hello, im based in the UK, South Wales.

Long time smoker (25 years or so), but its getting increasingly more difficult to score, so thought its about time i pulled my finger out and give growing a try, so much good info on here for beginners, hopefully i have digested enough to get me going.

I don't have a designated grow room, after much convincing with the other half i have been allowed to convert a unused double wardrobe in the spare room into a mini-grow of one or two plants max, will stick to soil growing until i get the hang of things, starting with just one plant.

Things i have on order for a first time grow, hopefully without breaking the bank...

10 - Tangerine Dream AUTO Feminised Seeds
1 - White Widow Auto x Big Bud Feminised Seeds
COCO COIR PREMIUM MIX Soil
300w CFL Dual Spectrum (6400k+2700k) Grow & Flower Lamp
300W UFO LED Grow Light Lamp (Full Spectrum)
Rockwool Propagation Cubescon
Two small desktop fans
5Gal tubs for main planting

Hopefully the above will allow me to get going without too much hassle, if i have missed anything obvious please give me a shout back as appreciate any feedback from seasoned growers, as its my first grow im just feeling my way hence choosing Auto/Fem seeds, hopefully i have ordered enough to take into account any learning mistakes i make if i need to start again, i dont need to be too stealthy but the grow need to stay within the confines of the wardrobe, nearly 5ft wide by 3ft deep and around 6ft high, or my life wont be worth living 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## kirby4life420 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello New to growing just wanted to say hi


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2018)

Another JD in the world :0) Brilliant!

You mixed autos with photos but that is no problem....you will not be able 
to take clones of the autos....and cloning will be important in time.

LOL, it was, in part, autos arrival that got me started. :0)


----------



## jdworld (Apr 8, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Another JD in the world :0) Brilliant!
> 
> You mixed autos with photos but that is no problem....you will not be able
> to take clones of the autos....and cloning will be important in time.
> ...


<Waves> from one JD to another 

Both my Tangerine Dream & White Widow are Auto's (White Widow was the freebee seed), yep thats the trade off i guess at the moment, i just wanted something simplified due to lack of space and learning but will try Photos in time when i get a bit more experienced, whats your fav strain ?


----------



## Romejedi (Apr 8, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Anyone wanna help a new grower?


----------



## Jjlaw95 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi all started a Thread as I'm new to the game any feedback and followers are welcome to build profile


----------



## ReasonableRod8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Jjlaw95, yo man I will definitely follow, subscribe, like or whatever. I'm new to forums in all and this is literally my first day on one. Seems pretty cool, and just a way to meet people and politic.


----------



## ReasonableRod8 (Apr 9, 2018)

What's up Stoners and Growers. I'm the new kid on the block. This is my first time ever on/in a forum. Shouts out to all the positive vibes/people out there. I hope all is swell. Im here to post a review about a seed bank/company. I decided that I would buy one of my closest homies some beans for his Birthday. Also, thought about buying myself some, but i have never grown before. Also, i was not going to put all my eggs in one basket, so i decided just to buy some for my boi. He's in Cali and has a license to grow. Thought it would be a decent pre 4:20 gift. He's been growing for a while and has a lot plants and gets his beans are usually from Cali dispensaries. I thought I would get him some foreign( lol, I guess Canada is not foreign), dope exotic type shit. The only problem was finding a trustworthy bean site as close as possible, since American ones are bullshit from what I researched in the last 4weeks. I would have preferred to get them from my home country. Honestly, it didn't matter where the beans come from as long as they come, and were legit and not a finesse type of situation. I hate being finesse or played. I think everyone does. Especially, when it is your precious money involved. I researched and researched and after three weeks I decided to go with TNSB, specifically Canuk Seeds. I purchased A Auto Critical Mass Fem and a freebie White Widow Fem came with that purchase. I placed the order on Friday morning. I think it was The 23rd of march. The seeds came Monday afternoon. That would be the 26th. I payed via Debit Card. Perfect. I sent the seeds to my guy. No big deal. You have people sending pounds of coke and all type of shit through the mail and they making harmless weed seeds seem so damn bad. Fuck that won't stop me. I know weed is good for anyone. Back to the point, the seeds came extremely quick. Not sure about stealth. Was in bubble wrap inside a manilla envelope and inside the loc tite mini zip loc bags labeled separately and sealed. I was stoked. The very next day sent them to my boi through the mail. A day before his B Day. He opened them of course. He hit my line and we chopped it up and talked about bullshit. He didn' want to tell me but he had to. We men about the shit. He discredited the seeds immediately. I never got a chance to see the seeds. Only opened the envelope to make sure the product was there, and sent them off the next day to him. He said the seeds were very small and dark brownish white. He would not even waste his time trying to germ those he said. My boi was laughing and saying how could they do that once I told him where I got the seeds. I begged my boi to try to germ them and plant to see if I wasted my money. He didn' want to but he did. Turns out he was right. Both seeds were in a cup of water for 24 hours then transferred to paper towel method. (This is what he told me verbatim). He said the white widow fem root popped in 36 hours and the critical mass did not yet. He then, transferred the white widow into his soil medium. Put it under a 300 watt LED at 30 inches high. Made sure the soil was moist and all. Planted it a half an inch from top. It never pushed through or showed any signs of coming up. It has been a 10 days since it was planted. The critical mass never showed a root in decent seed germinating conditions. He planted it anyway after 5 days. Never showed any signs of coming up. My buddy knew this already and called me yesterday and said he gone throw the seeds out because they are definitely no good. He said you can look at the seeds and tell if they are legit most of the time. I'm not even going to waste my time speaking to TNSB/Canuk Seeds. We men about the shit. They know the product they sent out was bullshit. 45USD for stealth guaranteed shipping. That is the only part they fulfilled. Fast delivery. Not discreet at all, and bogus ass seeds. Would NEVER buy seeds from them again and would NEVER recommend anyone to spend their hard earned money with these guys. Especially, If you are a true growers or true seed buyer. This is a 100% real review and i just wanted to advise everyone about these guys. I checked on the website and they have 50% off Canuk Seeds from April 2 to April 14 or something. Bullshit do not buy into that. Everything is half off because their product is not legit. I hope i save a lot of people money, time, and energy in the future. If you hear anything about these guys; it not not what it seems. And Canuk Seeds had the nerves to go to a Cannabis Expo on YouTube and try to boost their exposure/notoriety by lying about the legitimacy of their product. Made me look like a fucking fool I'm front of the guys, and I didnt even look inside the package. That shit is not cool bro. Not at all. It is not about the money. It is about shitty businesses lying to rip customers, then having shitty disclosures like" We won't answer any questions relating to germination, growth", or whatever it says. That is contradictory what are you doing business for? If a customer cant talk about product bought. 58 USD can go a long way. That is why I only bought one seed and used a 20% off coupon and $7 dollar voucher off seed price before shipping and stealth price. So, I saved$11.46 cents from being finessed out of. This is the only good thing that came from this ordeal. I love you all. Stay stoned, happy, and healthy.


----------



## Jjlaw95 (Apr 9, 2018)

ReasonableRod8 said:


> [QUOTE="Jjlaw95, yo man I will definitely follow, subscribe, like or whatever. I'
> New to ground in all and this is literally my first day on one. Seems pretty cool, and just a way to meet people and politic.


My 1st day also dude.. seen some pretty interesting feeds I can' wait get set up and started in a few weeks.. have a look at my post and let me know what you think?


----------



## ReasonableRod8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Same here man, I was looking around for legit seeds. Not sure which way to head. I have almost everything. Can' get good beans. I wanted to get started by May. I' at a standstill tho. Any ideas. I definitely will follow and post


----------



## ReasonableRod8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Greatly appreciated and will definitely take that one into consideration. Their website also looks friendly and legit. Thanks man.


----------



## ReasonableRod8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lol, me too Kirby4Life. Don'
Feel like an outcast. Your not alone. Best luck


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 9, 2018)

Hiiii. I'm new to this site, but not to weed.


----------



## ReasonableRod8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lol, welcome aboard. Great vibes so far. Definitely a stoner's site.


----------



## Jjlaw95 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi fellow nubies I'll be following yous to get some tips along our own journeys for good crops


----------



## Jjlaw95 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thirsty work by the sounds of it lol.. I'll be cheap and cheerful untill I get this shed in the garden then all systems go.. segregated boxes for veg and clones.. 1200W lighting.. carbon filters.. built in fans ohh my misses will flip at the cost I'm in the UK so products will be completely different from your side of the pond I think.. Let me know how you get on @MCO420


----------



## Jjlaw95 (Apr 9, 2018)

it' all about building experience from what I can gather.. this will be my 1st grow but after excessive research into a lot of work and ways to grow I feel quite confident.. CFLs or LEDs is the big question even for me lol haven' purchased a light yet just laying out the ground base


----------



## Mustangmike (Apr 10, 2018)

ReasonableRod8 said:


> Same here man, I was looking around for legit seeds. Not sure which way to head. I have almost everything. Can' get good beans. I wanted to get started by May. I' at a standstill tho. Any ideas. I definitely will follow and post


Oregon seed company never done me wrong almost 100% germ rate and the failures were probably my fault and the stealth shipping from them works they usually hide it in a t shirt or other things and use an innocuous shipping adress look em up.


----------



## Mustangmike (Apr 10, 2018)

Mustangmike said:


> Oregon seed company never done me wrong almost 100% germ rate and the failures were probably my fault and the stealth shipping from them works they usually hide it in a t shirt or other things and use an innocuous shipping adress look em up.


Southern Oregon seed company I should be specific quick shipping too I used to use a place in holland but the germ rate was like 20%


----------



## Mustangmike (Apr 10, 2018)

MCO420 said:


> I have the kind300 led light... I THOUGHT the grow closet package I was getting had a different generation of light where you can control the intensity, but alas I messed up and didn't really read the details. So far it seems to be doing ok.I'll let you know how I feel it does down the road. Are you thinking of doing soil or hydro? I am doing soil right now... but I really think that I'm going to switch over to hydro when I can fork out some more coins. I was worried at first that it would be too hard, but I think my clones are doing better than my mains right now because it's easier (and quicker) to adjust mess ups with water... I had a scare and had to do a crazy flush of soil because I think I over fertilized... which is probably a partial reason why my 3 plants are a little blah right now. Since I'm growing in 100% peat- I wonder if I am able to switch them to hydro? - Any expert opinions/info would be appreciated.


You can go soil to hydro just rinse all the dirt away from the roots


----------



## Jjlaw95 (Apr 10, 2018)

If you do goto Hydro make sure water temp isn't to high... seen a few for and mould situations.. I'll be doing doing mate.. Don't want to over complicate things as it' 1st time playing the game goes well lol I'll follow you to keep an update on things @MCO420


----------



## Mustangmike (Apr 10, 2018)

MCO420 said:


> Thanks!!! Does it matter the age of the plant? I was thinking about keeping the best one of the three as a mother and just keeping it in constant veg so I can do clones from it. So it would be older when I "converted" it to hydro.


I don’t Believe it will you may want to research different methods but it should just start developing the different root structure over the period maybe cut the roots back after rinsing all the dirt out of them so your not immersing a giant root system that won’t work in hydro. The plant should handle that alright I had one in hydro the air bubbler tanked on it and got root rot I cut the roots back to maybe 4 inches of roots left on the plant hit with frequent water changes and hydroguard and that girl recovered nicely. That plant was about three months old, not that that is apples to apples but I think if you trim the roots back good and the hydro setup is good give her a try. I just switched from hydro to soil to free up some electricity (doing my last hydro flower now). Just remember to get as much if not all that dirt out of there because it will clog up your pumps and stuff if you don’t. That’s my two cents hope it helps happy growing and good luck. I was reading your posts a little and I think hydro is easier to an extent because if you jack up your nutes or ph you just drain and restart keep in mind though and I’m no expert but I have learned the hard way hydro can come with challenges too mainly you need to keep that water oxygenated and cool start getting that res temp over 70 for long periods and you will have issues with root rot and it comes pretty quick so I can give you some examples of mistakes I’ve made and how I have learned if you like, there’s a lot of masters out there you can source too ( I did and it helps). I enjoyed hydro plants grow like wildfire if you do it right hard to keep a mother plant in hydro because they grow so damn fast like unbelievable fast.


----------



## Mustangmike (Apr 10, 2018)

MCO420 said:


> Thanks man! Like I said- I won't be switching for a while... at least til after this run of 3 soil. It's my first grow so I'm a little nervous. I lucked out and scored some seeds from my mom's friend - no clue what they are - honestly even if they are going to be fem or not - that's why I took some clones and will force them into flower to sex them... They germinated 2/20 and I had them under basic plant lights for a while- they were doing AWESOME... I think they had a little shock going into the grow cabinet because they were switched from shit light to tons of light... but I keep hoping it all will end well... debating how long to hold it in veg. My clones are just now starting to get roots... so I will change their lighting cycle after they are a little more established.... keep your fingers crossed that all 3 plants are ladies and I don't have to go kill all 3 of them!


They usually recover man tough plants hopefully they are all ladies bro!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 11, 2018)

rollitup said:


> What stage of the plant are you at, how big is the marijuana plant. It is best to let it go dry and then water, not every day this will increase the root size as the roots will go searching and eventually get bigger. To make it easier you can collect rain water in a bucked. Work around your weather if it rains one day dont water if you have a dry spell go up there every couple of days and feed them.


Put something around it so no wild animal (like deer) will eat it,and let it grow grow grow!!!good luck to you!!!


----------



## ReasonableRod8 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yo, MCO420 I'm with you all the way bro. Will definitely put this on my to do list before the day is over. I will also have my girlfriend do it. I'm preoccupied by my 20 month old son throughout the day, but I will make time. Appreciate the info man. Much love and Smoke.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 11, 2018)

MCO420 said:


> I just wanted to post real quick for those members who are in the USA - in case you did not know I got this in an email from NORML this morning: "the United Nations World Health Organization is due to review the current international classification of marijuana, THC, cannabidiol, and other related compounds and preparations this year. In the lead up, the WHO is asking member nations submit feedback, of which no nation is more influential than the United States.
> 
> Between now and April 23rd, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration is seeking public comment from "interested persons" regarding the Schedule 1 status of marijuana under international agreements."
> 
> I HIGHLY (pun intended) encourage everyone to join/follow NORML organization if you're not already doing so- and send in your support of the their efforts to change cannabis from a Schedule 1 narcotic. They make it extremely easy to send the letters to your representative- just click - read - agree- and boom! It is important that we show our support - remember democracy isn't a spectator sport. If you go to NORML.ORG it is the first section on their page right now.


Will definitely do that


----------



## Dolldolphinfin (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey now figured I would introduce my self here. From Maine, been growing for 20 years. Strictly soil grows. Never ran a hydro set up. Inside and outside. 
Running Royal Dutch Cheese and just cracked open a bunch of seeds cheesequake, chernobyl , Humboldt kush, Vortex. Clones, Sugar black rose,Dosi Doh, Vanilla kush.


----------



## ReasonableRod8 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey, Dolldolphinfin nice to meet you. Welcome to the website. I'm new to growing, but you sound like a pro. 20 years of growing experience. Wow! The most praise. Lol, enjoy your day and stay medicated.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey all, im the new kid on the block here - so far. 20 years experience; now thats impressive.  this will be my first year with a small outdoors grow -- figuring on 2 dozen W Widow , half dozen Lemon Haze and half dozen Diesel. I live in Nova Scotia Canada waaaaaaay back in the country --- we still have a foot of snow in the woods and its drivin me nuts not being able to start digging holes.
I grew 3 w widows last summer as an experiment and they turned out great so im really anxious to get going.
I'll be bugging all yall for advice along the way and look forward to a new adventure going up in smoke


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 17, 2018)

Howdo from Nova Scotia, i look forward to learning from you


----------



## Soulscaper (Apr 17, 2018)

Newd member here. I look forward to bumping into old friends from overgrow thru dank den. So, high y'all!

Legalize it. That's all I got to say about that.

-Soul


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome . We're gonna be legal here in july


----------



## Soulscaper (Apr 17, 2018)

Wish I could say the same Novabudd. I don't even want to get started ranting about the politics of pot, or any of the thousands of b.s. non-sensical drug prohabition policies that destroy the lives of families all over this planet.

Follow the money, and irradicate the war-mongers lining their pockets with it. I truely hope and pray anyone that thinks allowing pot to be "regulated" by any of these political thieves will consider what companies like Mondesto are doing to seed crops world wide and do a VERY fast 180° on their support of any and all government or corporate interference or profiteering.

Overgrow the government.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 17, 2018)

Soulscaper said:


> Wish I could say the same Novabudd. I don't even want to get started ranting about the politics of pot, or any of the thousands of b.s. non-sensical drug prohabition policies that destroy the lives of families all over this planet.
> 
> Follow the money, and irradicate the war-mongers lining their pockets with it. I truely hope and pray anyone that thinks allowing pot to be "regulated" by any of these political thieves will consider what companies like Mondesto are doing to seed crops world wide and do a VERY fast 180° on their support of any and all government or corporate interference or profiteering.
> 
> Overgrow the government.


Right on bro . You can be gawddamn guaranteed the govt will screw the little guy to get his coin.


----------



## Soulscaper (Apr 17, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Right on bro . You can be gawddamn guaranteed the govt will screw the little guy to get his coin.


Hence the motto I have been trying to get to take hold in our entire global society of "working class."

It's a good motto because it says it all, and has very few words. Both of these elements are critical to a good motto or slogan, like Coca~Cola, for example. "You got the right one, baby," or the ad campaign that was big in the states, "red white and you."

Well, I have the working-class global super-motto. You ready for It? Here it comes. Ready?

"Let's get 'em."

That's it. It can be added to, but never taken away from. Fact. How about, "Let's get them phruckin' dirty crooks!" The response still comes back with the basic, Let's get 'em, even if an affirmative is placed ahead of it, such as, "YEAH! LET'S GET 'EM!" It's still the root motto.

As can be clearly seen in the above, the "YEAH" portion of the response is just a confirmation that there is a basic agreement on the premise that, "'em," should in fact, "be gotten." "Phruckin' dirty crooks" is just one of many potential qualifiers for "'em" to be, "'em," and not the "us" inferred by, "Let's."

Us and them, and after all we're only ordinary men. Right? If you find it in the lyrics of any song by Pink Floyd, it stands to reason it is probably true. Ordinary men are extraordinary by definition, however, because we have had to do so much, with so little, for so long . . .

. . . many of us can now do anything with absolutely nothing, including get 'em.

I am a Soulscaper, and I'm not sure if I support this message or not, but I do wonder if the United States Drug Enforcement Agency is ever going to give back the servers that hosted the Overgrow forums website (THERE URL MONSTER, HAPPY? lol) on Canadian soil, and give Mark Emery and his family back the time he spent in a federal prison, though he'd never even visited the United States of Ummm-moron-ca, eh? The world may never know . . .

I miss OG and the many many people I had the privalages of chatting with there. Nothing has really been equal since. Sure there have been some good developments since then, but our community is still fractured ever since that action that violated every soverenty of yet another country that is NOT the US.

Come on Novabudd. Let's get 'em.


----------



## Dolldolphinfin (Apr 18, 2018)

Yo Novabud. I'm from maine so you are straight north of me. You must have to run some short season strains. The Sugar Black Rose cut I have finishes in the beginning of sept. And Humboldt Kush can be a good early strain too. What are you looking into for varieties?


----------



## Dolldolphinfin (Apr 18, 2018)

Novabud, checked you're earlier post and saw you are running w widow, Dies, and lemon haze. What soil are you going to run? In pots or in ground? I have been running 100 gal pots, (I know kinda small compared to some of the west coast grows). Last year I rented an excavator and dug some holes. Estimated 250 to 350 gallons, some holes were bigger. And still did some in 100 gal pots. I used three different soil recipes to see how they compared. 1st soil recipe the calacimus coot (no animal sourced ingredients, no till), it was the first time I used this recipe. 2nd recipe was the subcool super soil(animal, plant, mineral sourced ingredients). And third recipe just straight up 2 year old composted manure. Honestly they all did the same. Although the calacimus recipe is supposed to get "sweeter" over time I will still have to reamend it. Every plant did a p plus. Unfortunately my well went dry at the end of summer and I could only give plants a gallon or two a day. I think my yield would have been higher if I had more water to give. Ended up hauling water in 275 gal tote in back of truck. 
AND yes I think the govt is totally fuckin the public. Heard on the joe rogan podcast that jeff sessions has stock in privatized prison for his retirement. Hmm so no wonder he wants to fight against legalization. Total fuck show.


----------



## Dolldolphinfin (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh yeah Novabud. You are due east not north. Derr


----------



## hunter mullett 420 (Apr 18, 2018)

hi guys just a quick one how do i create a post or thread


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 18, 2018)

Dolldolphinfin said:


> Yo Novabud. I'm from maine so you are straight north of me. You must have to run some short season strains. The Sugar Black Rose cut I have finishes in the beginning of sept. And Humboldt Kush can be a good early strain too. What are you looking into for varieties?


Hey bro, last year i tried( as an experiment) growing 2 white widow and 1 candy cane. Both did really well in spite of my complete lack of knowledge. I didnt have a clue. None. I was especially impressed with the widows, good size buds and really frosty. I planted first week of may and harvested 2nd week of october. A good bud along the Minas shore is a serious grower and has no trouble growing many different strains. Last year he had a few really impressive Diesels but he said the smell was so strong he was always worried about snoops.
I have a tremendous amount to learn but i'll give er a good go. Im planning on couple dozen widows and few other strains this year. 
BTW i ben to Maine couple times years ago playing music. Your country side is a lot like ours and people were great.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 18, 2018)

Soulscaper said:


> Wish I could say the same Novabudd. I don't even want to get started ranting about the politics of pot, or any of the thousands of b.s. non-sensical drug prohabition policies that destroy the lives of families all over this planet.
> 
> Follow the money, and irradicate the war-mongers lining their pockets with it. I truely hope and pray anyone that thinks allowing pot to be "regulated" by any of these political thieves will consider what companies like Mondesto are doing to seed crops world wide and do a VERY fast 180° on their support of any and all government or corporate interference or profiteering.
> 
> Overgrow the government.


Overgrow the government!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 18, 2018)

Soulscaper said:


> Hence the motto I have been trying to get to take hold in our entire global society of "working class."
> 
> It's a good motto because it says it all, and has very few words. Both of these elements are critical to a good motto or slogan, like Coca~Cola, for example. "You got the right one, baby," or the ad campaign that was big in the states, "red white and you."
> 
> ...


Let's get em!!!


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let's get em!!!


I volunteer for point . Oh, and i want a BIG friggin rifle.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 18, 2018)

Shit i just realized yall talkin bout the US govt. My passport expired.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 18, 2018)

Justine Trudeau ! Les go gettum!


----------



## Weed597 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey everyone, I put some seeds in a bucket of dirt just for shits and giggles and they actually started to grow (well 5 out of 7). They are about 1/2 to 1 inch tall. This is my first time ever trying to grow so any advise is appreciated. But to start with what is the best type of fertilizer to use. I don' really think that the dirt I put them in is that good because it had a plant in it a long time ago (not a mj plant) and it died and just been sitting in my yard now full of weeds. What do yall think.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 22, 2018)

Weed597 said:


> Hey everyone, I put some seeds in a bucket of dirt just for shits and giggles and they actually started to grow (well 5 out of . They are about 1/2 to 1 inch tall. This is my first time ever trying to grow so any advise is appreciated. But to start with what is the best type of fertilizer to use. I don' really think that the dirt I put them in is that good because it had a plant in it a long time ago (not a mj plant) and it died and just been sitting in my yard now full of weeds. What do yall think.


Welcome , i do believe you're in for an education bro. Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Stickyseaman.com (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi 
I’m new to rollitup I’m currently have 4 Chemdawg 4 girls around 7 weeks from 12/12 ( blimburn ) this is my 6th grow and looks like gonna be my best yet.
Any one had any experience with these girls before.? 
SSC


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi guys I'm new here, and also new to growing my own medication! I live in a legal state and medicate for ptsd and nerve damage in my spine! I have 6 plants in a greenhouse (seedlings) mama mia, chem dawg, master kush, seem to be doing good growing organic, looking to correspond with patient experienced growers and learn the art better! Stay medicated


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Apr 23, 2018)

MCO420 said:


> Welcome man! My brother uses it for his PTSD and Spine/Nerve issues as well- truly a sacred plant!! Chem dawg is a good smoke- that was my strain for 4/20.


Thanks, yes it is, idk what I would do without it for my pain! Yes I hear that chem dawg was a good one part of why I chose it. Happy growing.


----------



## cogitech (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello all,

New grower here. Starting off with a small tent, 450w LED, super soil, GO Box nutes. Got a WW (fem), CB Dream (fem), BK (reg), and 2 CK (reg) going. WW and BK are about 2 weeks ahead of the rest. Still in early-mid veg and going OK so far.

Veg seemed a bit slow (only turned the veg switch on LED) so I added 4x 26w CFL 5500k and things seemed to pick up.

Once they hit flower I will be pulling out some of the plants to allow for more room. I'll keep the strongest ones at that point, and if I end up with a BK or CK male I might leave it in there to pollinate whatever females I get. I am not looking for the strongest weed I can grow, and I hate paying $10 or more per seed. Ridiculous. Actually got 10x Pex (reg) on sale for 420 on the way, too.

Anyway, I will hopefully have time to post some photos and grow notes, and I will almost surely have some questions along the way. Target harvest is mid-July so I can dry and cure before leaving on holidays in August.


----------



## cogitech (Apr 23, 2018)

MCO420 said:


> Welcome! What kind of light do you have? I have a KIND- but it's the older generation without the veg/flower switches.


Thanks!

I went with the Meizhi 450w. AFAIK they are built in the same factory as the MarsHydro units. Upon further research and reflection, I realize there are much more efficient LEDs out there, but I'll use this one as long as it lasts (I have cheap electricity).


----------



## cogitech (Apr 23, 2018)

MCO420 said:


> Cool! I'll have to follow ya to see how it works out... I'm not sure I'm a fan of this light tbh (granted I've only been using it a short bit). I really wish I had read the package I was getting with the grow closet because I thought I was getting the newer generation one where I could program it... this one is just ON.... or OFF.... Happy Growing!!


Mine is not programmable, but it does have separate veg and bloom switches. I use an electronic timer to cycle my lights. Was $17 on amazon and works great so far. I plan to turn both veg and bloom switches on during flowering, and remove my CFLs. Cheers and best of luck!


----------



## Mustangmike (Apr 23, 2018)

MCO420 said:


> Hope you all had a nice 4/20 - I was having some issues with my grow and then realized I'm once again a dumb ass... Once I moved my 3 plants from the guest room closet and into the grow cabinet I bought I noticed my leaves were started to burn a little and at first I thought it was just light burn... buuuut I was wrong as hell (again)... My pH was right, the LST was right, the moisture was right... everything I was doing was "right" - so I thought. I had taken some cuttings for clones because I have zero clue what strain these are (got some seeds from my mom's friend) - and wanted to have some clones to force into flower to be able to determine their sex .... anyways- long story longer... The clones were doing AMAZING until the roots hit the water and then the leaves started showing the same signs as the soil plants below- then it hit me...I forgot that when I built the house I put a purification system on the inside water and have been using that since I moved the plants from the closet into the grow cabinet (when they were in the guest closet they were getting rain water and water from the hose (which is not purified). So... I've gone back to my old bootleg watering regiment/nutes that I was using the first few months in the closet... drained my clone water and put in the new water (I'm already seeing a sign of improvement in the clones).... Let's keep our fingers crossed that this works. Below is a picture of what was happening to my leaves. I believe it's potassium deficiency - but any pointers/advice would be appreciated.


Hydro?


----------



## Mustangmike (Apr 24, 2018)

MCO420 said:


> No- I'm growing them in peat (after reading all the crap I have about it post planting - my next grow will probably be hydro, but DAMN sure NOT peat again).


Yeah I feel you part of the learning and growing man one thing I always liked about hydro if you screw up to a point dump and refill with the right juice good luck bro hope they turn out lush and green man


----------



## honey_bunches (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi everyone ... I am a new member and new to growing. Is this the right place to ask some questions about my plants? My stems are really skinny and I have heard that if you pinch them they will get stronger . I have all so heard to put a popsicle stick beside it and a eleastic around it. What should I do? And I planted them about two weeks ago and are up about three inches. When should I start feeding them and what should I feed them. My plants this year are from seed. Last year they were all ready established when I got them and I used miracle grow feed spikes and they did well. What does everyone recommend. Thanks


----------



## UnkleBob (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey new to this forum and just wanted to share my recent grow. It's my third grow and each one gets better. I had three plants for this last run. Critical+, Dream machine, and a random bagseed from a few years ago. Indoor grow with Ocean forest soil, BML led osix strips approximately 600w, molasses every other watering during flower, and some epsom on the bagseed late in flower, ph'd tap water to 6-6.5. I some lst early in flower. Here are some pics of the harvest . This is the dream machine. Second is the dream machine and bagseed hung to dry. The critical+ is already jarred and curing with a yeild if 36.5 at the time it was jarred. View attachment 4127398 View attachment 4127397 View attachment 4127398 View attachment 4127397


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 26, 2018)

UnkleBob said:


> View attachment 4127400 View attachment 4127399 View attachment 4127399 View attachment 4127400 Hey new to this forum and just wanted to share my recent grow. It's my third grow and each one gets better. I had three plants for this last run. Critical+, Dream machine, and a random bagseed from a few years ago. Indoor grow with Ocean forest soil, BML led osix strips approximately 600w, molasses every other watering during flower, and some epsom on the bagseed late in flower, ph'd tap water to 6-6.5. I some lst early in flower. Here are some pics of the harvest . This is the dream machine. Second is the dream machine and bagseed hung to dry. The critical+ is already jarred and curing with a yeild if 36.5 at the time it was jarred. View attachment 4127398 View attachment 4127397 View attachment 4127398 View attachment 4127397


Welcome, nice looking stuff !


----------



## UnkleBob (Apr 26, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Welcome, nice looking stuff !


Thanks!


----------



## sandeepk11 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello Everyone, I'm Sandeep Kumar from Delta, BC.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 27, 2018)

sandeepk11 said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm Sandeep Kumar from Delta, BC.


Howdo Sandeep Kumar and welcome to the site.


----------



## neosphere (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello, 
I am the newbie from Kathmandu, Nepal. Nice to meet you all....!!


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 28, 2018)

neosphere said:


> Hello,
> I am the newbie from Kathmandu, Nepal. Nice to meet you all....!!


Hey Napal welcome


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 28, 2018)

neosphere said:


> Hello,
> I am the newbie from Kathmandu, Nepal. Nice to meet you all....!!


Hello Nepal welcome


----------



## D199152m (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey on my first grow 9 days in auto girl scout cookies. Any ideas on how mine are looking! Cheers


----------



## mr_Smookeallot (May 1, 2018)

Hello
I am newbie from Croatia
I'm new to the forum. I'm growing marijuana for 8 years
I have a question
how can i give it to someone Like to post.
Where i kann reed about the rules of these forum?


----------



## Yam (May 4, 2018)

newbie love!


----------



## GLN (May 5, 2018)

Hi guys I’m new been on with my grow for 3 1/2 weeks now trying out the LST this time will be my first go so wish me luck lol.
I run 1x600 w hps light in a 1.2 x 1.2 tent 6 star dawg clones feed by a dripper kit 100litre tank. They get feed 2x a day about 2 litre a day spread out fire in 18 hr 1 hr after light comes on and then 9 hr later any input awsome thx


----------



## Uncle Grizbear (May 5, 2018)

Hello all, I am new here. I coming out of my cave to network with like-minded people.


----------



## smarties (May 5, 2018)

Hi everyone smarties here newbie from north queensland AUS... first time grow. Question swollen calyx or should i be worried its herm. Unknown strain got given a few seeds from a family member about 9 year ago who used ti grow and finally got around to planting a couple a few months back. There is a total of 3 of these swollen/// things on the entire 5ft x 5ft canopy. started flower 2 1/2 weeks ago. Cheers guys


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2018)

mr_Smookeallot said:


> Hello
> I am newbie from Croatia
> I'm new to the forum. I'm growing marijuana for 8 years
> I have a question
> ...


I think that you get rights as time goes along....

Good Luck!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2018)

sandeepk11 said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm Sandeep Kumar from Delta, BC.





Uncle Grizbear said:


> Hello all, I am new here. I coming out of my cave to network with like-minded people.





Yam said:


> newbie love!





mr_Smookeallot said:


> Hello
> I am newbie from Croatia
> I'm new to the forum. I'm growing marijuana for 8 years
> I have a question
> ...





neosphere said:


> Hello,
> I am the newbie from Kathmandu, Nepal. Nice to meet you all....!!





sandeepk11 said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm Sandeep Kumar from Delta, BC.


WELCOME to RIU, everyone!!


----------



## moondance (May 7, 2018)

Welcome to all the new members coming to us from all over the world, I love it. Remember key word searches help you find your favorite threads quick. Peace, be safe MD.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 8, 2018)

smarties said:


> Hi everyone smarties here newbie from north queensland AUS... first time grow. Question swollen calyx or should i be worried its herm. Unknown strain got given a few seeds from a family member about 9 year ago who used ti grow and finally got around to planting a couple a few months back. There is a total of 3 of these swollen/// things on the entire 5ft x 5ft canopy. started flower 2 1/2 weeks ago. Cheers guys


Those are just the early pre-flowers that are now nearing maturity and all swollen up. Pick em off an smoke 'em if you want but 3 won't do much.

Once all your buds mature they will just be masses of those all swollen up too but hopefully not with seeds inside.


----------



## Brucebanned (May 9, 2018)

Greetings from Canada! I just ordered some autopots and will be endeavoring in my first grow, and wanted to share my grow log when I have all my ducks in a row. Thanks to everyone before me who laid down the grown work to make this even possible, cheers!


----------



## Brucebanned (May 9, 2018)

sandeepk11 said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm Sandeep Kumar from Delta, BC.


Hello from Surrey!


----------



## SaHt420 (May 13, 2018)

First grow going well I think. Couple of bag seeds I have them in a window for now and I am planning on getting lights soon so don't worry. Only 3 days old and I'm in need of a few suggestion on lights that work under 50$. 

Thanks


----------



## Nthatrees (May 13, 2018)

Hello I'm nthatrees, I've been a member since 2015. (don't believe I ever introduced myself) I live in the U.S. (down south) been looking around the forum more lately cuz I got myself a mini rosin press and I've learned over the years its easier to learn from others than to learn from my own mistakes.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 13, 2018)

SaHt420 said:


> First grow going well I think. Couple of bag seeds I have them in a window for now and I am planning on getting lights soon so don't worry. Only 3 days old and I'm in need of a few suggestion on lights that work under 50$.
> 
> Thanks


Start looking around thrift stores and garage sales then. I built an 11 bulb LED fixture out of vanity fixtures and stuff I had laying around the shop. About $14 for the fixtures, brand new, and $1 each for the 9w LED bulbs that I popped the globes off of. Didn't have to buy anything else so $25. and it works pretty damn good too. Using it now in my veg room and the plants like it fine.

I put an big 85w CFL in the center socket and had a 3 bulb one I set in front with a 40w CFL with tin foil on the back to get some more coverage. Going to switch to the 400w MH pretty soon.

 
 

The plants are now a lot bigger than in this pic.


----------



## jordzz (May 14, 2018)

hi, right i have been growing a bag seed unknown genetics, i switched it to 12/12 on the 18th of april after a 60 day veg. so im around a month into flower and still got small airy buds and started to get golden color pistols already? i heard from the moment you start getting brown hairs on a unknown genetic plant you have around 21 days left. is this true? when should i flush? and how can i put as much weight on the buds as possible? for feeding im using tap water with advanced nutrients grow-bloom p.h of 6.5. growing medium is just potting compost and my light is a 300w mars hydro around 1ft from top of the plant, temps around 25 degrees Celsius.humidity is at 50 percent. any help would be highly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## hunter2348 (May 14, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Heh new member, we’ll i now have a tent, auto big bud under 300w galaxyhydro, doing excellent


----------



## FreeRide1974 (May 14, 2018)

Hello, another newbie here.
Attempting my second grow. I'm trying to grow organic in a hydroponic system (even though everyone told me it's too hard for beginners... I'm stubborn). My first grow, I messed up the light cycle & they ended up too short, but otherwise they were fine. 
My second grow, I'm having some serious problems. I'm gonna post more, but I figured I's say "Hello" in the "Welcome" thread.


----------



## SaHt420 (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for the advice will start looking


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2018)

hunter2348 said:


> Heh new member, we’ll i now have a tent, auto big bud under 300w galaxyhydro, doing excellent





FreeRide1974 said:


> Hello, another newbie here.
> Attempting my second grow. I'm trying to grow organic in a hydroponic system (even though everyone told me it's too hard for beginners... I'm stubborn). My first grow, I messed up the light cycle & they ended up too short, but otherwise they were fine.
> My second grow, I'm having some serious problems. I'm gonna post more, but I figured I's say "Hello" in the "Welcome" thread.


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## FreeRide1974 (May 15, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Welcome to RIU!


Thanks!


----------



## Iamsnap (May 16, 2018)

Hi guys.. first time growin hydro.. just wanna know if anyone can tell me if this plant is ready to top and if you guys recommend topping this plant.


----------



## Vitamin_THC (May 18, 2018)

Whatsup! Coming to y'all LIVE from the IE INLAND Empire Southern California


----------



## Iamsnap (May 19, 2018)

Hey man.. im the same as u..just new..thought id meet some ok people and get some questions answered.. but seriously everytime you ask a question on here you get some smartass putting you down and making out as if they are bob marleys mentor and you know fuck all and they know everything. Totally rude. If i wanted to be spoken to like a mongrel id call the police on myself.


----------



## Brucebanned (May 19, 2018)

Iamsnap said:


> Hey man.. im the same as u..just new..thought id meet some ok people and get some questions answered.. but seriously everytime you ask a question on here you get some smartass putting you down and making out as if they are bob marleys mentor and you know fuck all and they know everything. Totally rude. If i wanted to be spoken to like a mongrel id call the police on myself.


That sucks, I'm new too and I haven't had that experience so far. Not trying to be a smartass but maybe you are getting what you put out? Your comment seems pretty hostile no offense.


----------



## Iamsnap (May 19, 2018)

It is. Bro seriously like i said i got on here like "hey guys, just new on here bla bla" all nice and shit and felt like i walked into a bikie clubhouse and was made to feel like a douche when i asked simple questions about my setup.


----------



## Iamsnap (May 19, 2018)

I still havent had one constructive answer


----------



## OldMedUser (May 19, 2018)

jordzz said:


> hi, right i have been growing a bag seed unknown genetics, i switched it to 12/12 on the 18th of april after a 60 day veg. so im around a month into flower and still got small airy buds and started to get golden color pistols already? i heard from the moment you start getting brown hairs on a unknown genetic plant you have around 21 days left. is this true? when should i flush? and how can i put as much weight on the buds as possible? for feeding im using tap water with advanced nutrients grow-bloom p.h of 6.5. growing medium is just potting compost and my light is a 300w mars hydro around 1ft from top of the plant, temps around 25 degrees Celsius.humidity is at 50 percent. any help would be highly appreciated, thanks.


You got lots of time yet. Some of the earliest pistils will go red but you've got lots of fresh looking white ones coming in and it takes time for all the young calyxes to fatten up and make hard nugs. Mine got flipped on 4/20 and are doing fine too.

Don't know where you heard that 21 day crap but crap is what it is.

Your temps are good but if you could lower the humidity a bit over the next couple weeks to the finish it would help to prevent bud rot but it's not too bad. Lots of air movement around the canopy helps too.

Good luck!


----------



## OldMedUser (May 19, 2018)

Iamsnap said:


> Hi guys.. first time growin hydro.. just wanna know if anyone can tell me if this plant is ready to top and if you guys recommend topping this plant.





Iamsnap said:


> I still havent had one constructive answer


The intro thread really isn't the place to ask for grow advice so that's why no responses so far. Start a thread in the proper grow forum and you'll have more luck.

You can top any time you want but the standard is above the 4th node. Depends on your goals for the plant.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 19, 2018)

Iamsnap said:


> Hey man.. im the same as u..just new..thought id meet some ok people and get some questions answered.. but seriously everytime you ask a question on here you get some smartass putting you down and making out as if they are bob marleys mentor and you know fuck all and they know everything. Totally rude. If i wanted to be spoken to like a mongrel id call the police on myself.


There are a few jerks around here but most of us are willing to help if a dudes attitude isn't one of, "I'm here so tell me how to grow!", like their presence is what we all live for.

Beggars can't be choosers so just ignore those you don't like and be a little grateful for some experienced grower's help. Not like we get paid for doling out our hard earned wisdom. I've been growing since '78. Probably long before you were a twinkle in your daddy's eye and have spent thousands of hours reading and experimenting with growing pot.

I've run into plenty of snotty nOObs too so don't be that guy and we'll all get along and grow great budz!


----------



## Iamsnap (May 19, 2018)

Sweet as man cheers!


----------



## Iamsnap (May 19, 2018)

Actually im 40 years old lol.. but thats ok .. im still fresh at growin heidi..so id appreciate any guidence


----------



## Iamsnap (May 19, 2018)

Ok.. so i think ive got temps, nutes, space, products all sorted. All id like to ask is,
In the picture youll see a short plant that looks like dani devito in twins which was under a 300 watt shitty chinese led but ive just moved it under the 600 watt mars next to its buddy arnold, should it now start shooting out? Ive also turned off the chinese light, should i have kept it on even though its not directly over the plants? Like just for the extra bit of light shootin off to the side? In saying this im obviously still in veg and was thinkin of just biting the bullet and gettin a 400 hps, is it still ok to slap this over them now? And if theres anything else you can advise me of by lookin at the pics id greatly appreciate it..cheers


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2018)

Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the Intro thread. Use and work with the search feature, as most any question you can think of has already been asked and answered many times. Pictures (taken in normal white light) of specific plant problems are almost required for members to help you. Any questions about site function are covered in the the Support forum.


----------



## Iamsnap (May 19, 2018)




----------



## OldMedUser (May 19, 2018)

Iamsnap said:


> Actually im 40 years old lol.. but thats ok .. im still fresh at growin heidi..so id appreciate any guidence


I'm 63 and it was 40 years ago I grew my first buds so you might have been in nappies by then. lol



Iamsnap said:


> Ive also turned off the chinese light, should i have kept it on even though its not directly over the plants? Like just for the extra bit of light shootin off to the side? In saying this im obviously still in veg and was thinkin of just biting the bullet and gettin a 400 hps, is it still ok to slap this over them now? And if theres anything else you can advise me of by lookin at the pics id greatly appreciate it..cheers


That Mars unit should be enough for two plants I'd think but you could always hang the other one vertically and hit the plants from the side too for extra coverage. Should be just as good as a 400HPS and I'm a dude with all HID lights.

If you're going to get an HPS light get a 600 that will dim to 400 and buy both a 600 and 400w bulb to go with it. Use the LEDs for veg or as added flowering light. I have 3-400w hps, 1-400 mh and a couple of 1000w. All are magnetic ballasts. Just need a 600 or two to have it all. 

Got a Light Rail too and love the hell out of that.

A 600w hps is the most efficient size with the highest amount of lumens per watt of them all. How good those lumens are for growing pot is another thing. Go cheap, get less. I like my Hortilux bulbs but have others. Using a 940W Hort. conversion bulb running off MH right now to flower my plants and it has the highest intensity of any of my other 1000W lights. Can go $300 retail tho so not a cheap bulb. Got mine new for $170 but the regular Super HPS Hort can be had for little more than half that but all I had before was a 1000w MH ballast. Got one that does both now.

A good option for you would be one of the newer 315w CMH lights. Veg and Flower really good but they aren't cheap and I don't like the unit construction of most of them but I've seen them with the ballast and hood separate.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the Intro thread. Use and work with the search feature, as most any question you can think of has already been asked and answered many times. Pictures (taken in normal white light) of specific plant problems are almost required for members to help you. Any questions about site function are covered in the the Support forum.


I meant to point out the same things in your post but got into the light thing and forgot to. Then read yours after I posted mine and now I don't have to so thanks for that!  

Like he says ↑.

Take pics before or after your grow lights come on or go out. Flash is fine and makes the flowers "pop" when budding. With LEDs you can just turn them off while you take pics then switch them back on. More bother with HIDs as they generally need a cooling off period before re-striking.

I have a digi camera and can manually adjust it's white balance settings to get perfect colour under any type of light. No GPS in it either so not sending my grow location in pics tho phone pics that get uploaded here get stripped of the EXIF data and won't give you away. Should have the location turned off unless you're lost and need Google maps to get where you're going anyway. Bought a used Chevy with that damn OnStar BS and want to figure out how to make sure that's not going to trip me up someday. I ain't really bad but I'm no goodie two-shoes either.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> ..that damn OnStar BS and want to figure out how to make sure that's not going to trip me up someday.


I have a feeling the only way to be sure is cut the OnStar control unit out. Fuckers.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I have a feeling the only way to be sure is cut the OnStar control unit out. Fuckers.


I'll google that shit and find out for sure. Bumped the mirror button and had the damn thing come on. Not paid for but they still track your location and it's in their databases if anyone should want to see where you've been. 1984 was later than predicted but it's here now and scarier than George Orwell made out in his book.


----------



## Cali Cajun (May 21, 2018)

Greetings all! I'm a middle-aged guy from Northern California who is giving indoor growing a try for the first time. I've been enjoying reading all the posts on this site, and have already found a ton of helpful suggestions. For my first grow I am trying Gorilla Glue # 4 hybrids in a 3' x 3' x 6' tent. I found choosing a light to be overwhelming, and initially picked a ViperSpectra 600 reflector series based on Amazon reviews, but after spending the weekend looking at suggestions on this forum I decided to return the ViperSpectra and am waiting on delivery of an HLG 260 kit. I'm super excited for starting my growing adventure, and looking forward to learning lots from you all along the way!


----------



## jbet73 (May 22, 2018)

Greeting Rollitup. I am running an Ace Seeds grow this year with Malawi, Zamaldelica and Golden Tiger. Also growing two Queen Mother plants by Delicatessen Seeds. I will keep y'all posted with pics and info.


----------



## RonaldMcdonald77 (May 24, 2018)

Hi all im from yorkshire and ive just got two plants from a friend who had to get rid quick.
I call them plants, he planted them laat october, one is about 3 ft tall and has no buds (he never put it in a 12 12 light cycle) so i dont know if its too late for me to do it. And the other is about1 ft tall and full of buds bhut i dont know if its too late to "harvest"


----------



## OldMedUser (May 24, 2018)

Looks like it's too late so send them to me and I'll dispose of them safely for you.

One toke at a time! 

Look like they might need a little more time yet. The trichomes look mostly clear yet and you want to let them get mostly cloudy then the THC is at it's peak and it's time to harvest.

Doesn't look like it will be long now.


----------



## 031B (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys

So I’m a first time grower. My girl is a skunk #1 and i think I’m in the fifth week of flowering. Well i know i am, its just when i switched to 12/12 i had a few glitches with my lights. So i think the stress might have delayed the transition, you know? Anyway. Nothing major because she’s doing fine now. 
Though i do have one question. 
Why have my top buds stopped developing and my lower ones seeming like its getting most of the attention all of a sudden. 
I will try and put up pics but for now can anyone tell me if they’ve experienced this before or if it’s normal or what?


----------



## 031B (May 25, 2018)




----------



## 031B (May 25, 2018)

031B said:


> View attachment 4141124 View attachment 4141125


The top pic is the top bud and bottom pic is the bud, well you get the idea. Uhh yeah.. guys please help. Any advice on how i should go about treating her for the next batch of weeks coming up until harvest will be great.


----------



## johny22 (May 28, 2018)

031B said:


> The top pic is the top bud and bottom pic is the bud, well you get the idea. Uhh yeah.. guys please help. Any advice on how i should go about treating her for the next batch of weeks coming up until harvest will be great.


z somethings wrong if this is 5 weeks in flower


----------



## 031B (May 28, 2018)

johny22 said:


> z somethings wrong if this is 5 weeks in flower


Thanks for the reply man. Any ideas what could be wrong? I'm using 7 CFL's =(105watts) and i forgot to mention that I've pruned abit through a couple of weeks during flowering.


----------



## johny22 (May 29, 2018)

031B said:


> Thanks for the reply man. Any ideas what could be wrong? I'm using 7 CFL's =(105watts) and i forgot to mention that I've pruned abit through a couple of weeks during flowering.


Just keep it on a strict 12/12 u confused it, do u have timer?


----------



## Doujahbabyjah (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey all,
New member first time grower. I'm about 2 weeks into flower and can't seem to drop humidity low enough during the night 70-75% but during the day it stays around 40-44%. Is this a concern? My tent is really filling up quicker than expected and I don't think I fit in a dehumidifier...


----------



## wipplesworth (Jun 4, 2018)

*Hello to everybody! *

I’m new on this forum but I’m experienced grower. I finished growing some years ago but now I would like to start again.. but I have some problem with new technology and with COBs.. I hope that someone can help me and I hope that I will help somebody with my experience in growing. Good work bros!


----------



## Tail of the Fox (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi All,
I am a first time grower and a new comer to this forum (or any forum) and am excited about the knowledge available and the friendships to be made. I have no friends that have taken on this adventure before, and therefore no one to converse with/learn from about the subject at hand. So here I am, to learm and share my experiences. My grow started as a "Let's see what happens" type of thing, and has exploded from there. I dug a bean from a bag that I got at my "local dispensary" and tossed her in some potting soil. She spent time during her veg cycle in some weird spots under unconventional lighting and has be exposed to extreme conditions a couple times. I even uprooted her once, out of paranoia. But I stuck with her and finally gathered everything needed to finish her. Amazingly she is doing okay, once put in a tent, fed good nutes and set to a timer, though unorthodox in shape. She's ugly, but growing. I first spotted signs of her flowering 3 weeks ago, and as of this morning have 72 seperate sights that she is budding from (OCD gf had to count). She was topped shortly before flipping to 12/12 and has been tied back to take up space width wise, seeing as she's 4 ft+ (including the bucket). I'm sure I've messed up a lot throughout her life, but she's flowering so prettily. I'm going to see her through to the end and see what my results are, though I'm counting on some disappointment in flavor, potency, and yield. Anyone care to see my Beastly Betty and have some good laughs or interested in how she turns out? This is a bud sight I took a pic of this morning


----------



## TheWarByrd (Jun 5, 2018)

Hows it going guys. Loving what's going on here. I have three babies. Three completely different stages of growth. My fan leaves are clawing will attach photos. This is from a bit to much nitrogen I collect. Can someone walk me through the proper way to flush a 7 gallon fabric pot.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2018)

TheWarByrd said:


> Hows it going guys. Loving what's going on here. I have three babies. Three completely different stages of growth. My fan leaves are clawing will attach photos. This is from a bit to much nitrogen I collect. Can someone walk me through the proper way to flush a 7 gallon fabric pot.





Tail of the Fox said:


> Hi All,
> I am a first time grower and a new comer to this forum (or any forum) and am excited about the knowledge available and the friendships to be made. I have no friends that have taken on this adventure before, and therefore no one to converse with/learn from about the subject at hand. So here I am, to learm and share my experiences. My grow started as a "Let's see what happens" type of thing, and has exploded from there. I dug a bean from a bag that I got at my "local dispensary" and tossed her in some potting soil. She spent time during her veg cycle in some weird spots under unconventional lighting and has be exposed to extreme conditions a couple times. I even uprooted her once, out of paranoia. But I stuck with her and finally gathered everything needed to finish her. Amazingly she is doing okay, once put in a tent, fed good nutes and set to a timer, though unorthodox in shape. She's ugly, but growing. I first spotted signs of her flowering 3 weeks ago, and as of this morning have 72 seperate sights that she is budding from (OCD gf had to count). She was topped shortly before flipping to 12/12 and has been tied back to take up space width wise, seeing as she's 4 ft+ (including the bucket). I'm sure I've messed up a lot throughout her life, but she's flowering so prettily. I'm going to see her through to the end and see what my results are, though I'm counting on some disappointment in flavor, potency, and yield. Anyone care to see my Beastly Betty and have some good laughs or interested in how she turns out? This is a bud sight I took a pic of this morning





wipplesworth said:


> *Hello to everybody! *
> 
> I’m new on this forum but I’m experienced grower. I finished growing some years ago but now I would like to start again.. but I have some problem with new technology and with COBs.. I hope that someone can help me and I hope that I will help somebody with my experience in growing. Good work bros!





Doujahbabyjah said:


> View attachment 4145657 View attachment 4145657 Hey all,
> New member first time grower. I'm about 2 weeks into flower and can't seem to drop humidity low enough during the night 70-75% but during the day it stays around 40-44%. Is this a concern? My tent is really filling up quicker than expected and I don't think I fit in a dehumidifier...


Hello everyone and welcome to RIU! Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the Intro thread. Use and work with the search feature, as most any question you can think of has already been asked and answered many times. Pictures of specific plant problems are almost required for members to help you. Any questions about site function are covered in the the Support forum. Have fun. Oh, and watch out for the Politics section


----------



## Shrubb (Jun 9, 2018)

New member and doing my first grow from a group of seeds found from smoking premium supposed females/hermes over the past couple years, kept the collection separated and labeled and in the fridge.. One day this spring my wife and I just decided-"you know what, let’s see what happens with those seeds?" and we placed them all on a large plate/paper towel etc, here was the roster: 2x Obama Kush, 1x Fortune Cookie, 1x Purple Kush, 2x Blue City Diesel, 1x Mountain Girl (!). Of those 7 seeds, The Mountain Girl had insane root growth as well as the Purple Kush and Fortune Cookie, the 2 Obamas were bringing up the rear with short but solid root growth. We were expecting some weaklings in the bunch, and the 2 Blue City Diesel (luckily our least fav strain) had 1 dud and another with small root growth that never made it to the surface after planting. At about 1-2 weeks we saw some great growth from the above-mentioned trio (MTGirl, PurpK, Fortune), and slow but steady growth from the Obamas (which we happened to name Sasha and Malia, accordingly). Early on during a watering, a large drop must’ve hit the Fortune Cookie just right, as it was flattened and never regained itself, major tragedy.. Then came a few weeks later when one of our prize seedlings, the Purple Kush, was decapitated by one of our cats which snuck into the garage. So, the final 3 champions remained: 2 Short but strong and proud Obamas, and a Mt Girl which was nearly twice the size of its fellow sistahs.. One of the Obamas had a weird and what I thought mutant-like first leaf, I had initially thought it was diseased and needed to be purged (pics included), but upon my wife’s tender advocation for the sprout, I decided to keep it on (always listen to your wife folks ). At about 4-5 weeks of the sprouts being outdoors in the sunny but harsh Central Oregon spring, and under weak ass fluorescents in my garage by night, we did some serious research designing and amassed a grow tent setup for one of our spare rooms. After an afternoon of construction, we had a 4x2x5’ Vivosun mylar-lined tent with intake and exhaust venting to outdoor atmosphere, with twin 500cfm duct fans forcing induction and exhaust through a large carbon filter, complemented with 2 vent filternets for intake and exhaust; no pests are getting in this baby! Finally, 2 1000w HiGrow LEDs are strung along the top on adjustable pulleys, were ready to rock and roll sports fans! We are at 9-10 weeks from seed to end of veg using FoxFarms Ocean Forest in fabric 5 gal pots and Advanced Nutrients 3 part system w/ Mad Farmer silica, as well as a ph kit with “ph down” to correct for the silica. For a first -time grower, I feel I’ve done some good research and lurking online to get a pretty decent setup, I feel really proud of my results for a first -time grower esp from random seed. I would say my biggest con I've discovered is that its goingto get pretty cramped in there, but at this time with going into flower they will likely be at the ceiling but lets keep our fingers crossed pls. From all I can tell, the Obama sisters are in fact sisters, and despite the Mt girls growth, she’s a sativa and I suppose that’s normal in comparison to the Obamas bushiness.. Just defoliated and LST’d all the nodes, adjusted the LEDs from 18on/6 off to 12/12, here in the desert cold (even in the summer) I will have them ON during the AM to keep things warm, and off in the PM to keep things cool. Going into flower as we speak!! I’ve included some pics to outline the grow, We are so excited to meet and gain knowledge from all of you! Any tips and observations are more than welcome, Thanks for reading my Intro Novel!

- *The Shrubb’s*


----------



## CK?1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi guys.
Glad I found rollitup. Been reading through some chats and already have picked up so much. That being said can kindly ask for advice with my plants. First grow. So learning the hard way. I smoke tobacco. I’ve now learnt about tobacco mosaic virus because I think I have infected these beautiful plants with it.

I have stopped all smoking going forward and cleaning my hand etc but I’ll stop the tobacco.

Three seeds popped. The one had it stem out and up but it’s shell was like stuck on the ends for like 3 days, it’s leaves look like they were squashed it has little yellow spots on the tips of the leaves and the growing weird bent like. The second plant I cant see much yet. The third is still laying it the soil half out its shell, green leaves one of the prime leaves I guess you call them is brown the the tip and the root is growing under the shell looks like a prawn. And I think all the stems are a purple like color in natural light. I bought the seeds from Seedsman they called Girl Scout cookies auto fem and flower. 

Please please send you help advice and positive vibes.
Thanks.


----------



## Tr95791 (Jun 10, 2018)

Could someone tell me what that hair looking thing is on my leaf I did not see spidermites


----------



## Tr95791 (Jun 10, 2018)

Tr95791 said:


> Could someone tell me what that hair looking thing is on my leaf I did not see spidermitesView attachment 4148719 View attachment 4148719


Maybe I'm just trippin I just want to successfully grow this plant though I'm kinda new to this


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2018)

Just a hair on a leaf. No worries!


----------



## SirHappYSmoKe (Jun 11, 2018)

New guy here ( hello everyone) so what started out as a joke led to me becomeing a new member, but please understand I have no Experience In growing what’s so ever so long story short I found seeds in a used car I bought so I planted them and the rest is history lol. But I don’t know what’s wrong some help or guidance would be appreciated


----------



## Catbuds (Jun 11, 2018)

High guys! I was a member YEARS ago, can't remember my old user name, so I started a new account. I'll just scroll through for a while, look for old friends & reaquaint myself! Happy growing!


----------



## Iamsnap (Jun 13, 2018)

D


OldMedUser said:


> I meant to point out the same things in your post but got into the light thing and forgot to. Then read yours after I posted mine and now I don't have to so thanks for that! View attachment 4138462
> 
> Like he says ↑.
> 
> ...


Dude youre a legend lol


----------



## Iamsnap (Jun 13, 2018)

SirHappYSmoKe said:


> New guy here ( hello everyone) so what started out as a joke led to me becomeing a new member, but please understand I have no Experience In growing what’s so ever so long story short I found seeds in a used car I bought so I planted them and the rest is history lol. But I don’t know what’s wrong some help or guidance would be appreciated


Too much nutrient


----------



## Fire Marshall Bobo (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello to all,
Long time smoker first time grower.
Not much at texting or being chatty so most of my posts will be short and sweet.
Been reading here for a while now and decided to grow my own. Hope to get some good help and possible better ideas.
I’ll hope to start a journal (but as said previously) soon when I get situated.
I’ll be building my own grow box 
10’x4’x8’ 2 rooms, probably going to use the white reflective tiles or paint seemed to work better and last longer than the tinfoil looking stuff.
I will be building it in my garage which it is always coolish haha.

1 most important thing before I end this I am having a hell of a time finding a LIGHT! Way too many out there, want to use a decent LED,2-4 plants, please help lol and TY.


----------



## Harpster44 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Hello all been reading a lot on the forum. Lots of valuable info here*
*so I thought I would join the crowd . Thanks for having me and looking forward to some good times. *


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 13, 2018)

Fire Marshall Bobo said:


> 1 most important thing before I end this I am having a hell of a time finding a LIGHT! Way too many out there, want to use a decent LED,2-4 plants, please help lol and TY.


Welcome to RIU.

Any specific questions about your build post in grow room design thread.

As for LEDs please take a look over in the LED section, we have a large number of LED growers, most of which build their own.
As you say there are hundreds of LEDs, most of which are crap and defeat the point of LED.

Have a look here to see what is one of the most cost effective and high performing LEDs

DIY strip builds.
http://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/

Pre built Cob lights.
http://timbergrowlights.com/

Quantum board kits, prebuilt units and DIY
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/

Stay clear of red and blue diodes, either cheap crap ones or expensive crap ones. Super efficient White light is where its at these days.

Happy researching! 

EDIT, to be more specific, 2-4 plants. Lets say 4ft x 2ft space. look at the HLG260w Quantum board kit. Personally I would do 2 plants in that space but I grow 7-8oz plants.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 13, 2018)

Tr95791 said:


> Could someone tell me what that hair looking thing is on my leaf I did not see spidermitesView attachment 4148719 View attachment 4148719


Looks like a hair. Are you shedding?  I have very long hair for an old fart and find them in the plants all the time. Mites leave spots and their webbing is much finer than a hair. Dealing with those little bastards now.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 13, 2018)

SirHappYSmoKe said:


> New guy here ( hello everyone) so what started out as a joke led to me becomeing a new member, but please understand I have no Experience In growing what’s so ever so long story short I found seeds in a used car I bought so I planted them and the rest is history lol. But I don’t know what’s wrong some help or guidance would be appreciated


Like @lamsnap said it looks like too much nutrients and I'd say a little heat stress at the tops.

I found a great spot to download FREE POT BOOKS. I downloaded a grow bible first and got lots more. Books look great and complete like the real ones I have here. No web site but just a page of links. Just right click on what you want and then "Save Link As" to download so they don't open first as some are 50+ megs. They got lots. Enjoy.


----------



## rastagurlx90 (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm Rastagurlx90 Heey


----------



## Harpster44 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank you OldMedUser for the link . Looks like there is all the read a gardener could possibly want. I'll be grabbing a few for study time.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm new here and just wanted to say hi. I'm on my first grow and love every thing about this wonderful plant.


----------



## CK?1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Fatleg77 said:


> I'm new here and just wanted to say hi. I'm on my first grow and love every thing about this wonderful plant.


Welcome, great bunch of knowledgeable ppl willing to share honestly on rollitup, glad I found it. Enjoy.


----------



## Lar (Jun 18, 2018)

Would like to say hello all! Wow, this place is amazing! I struggle with pests! Hate to spray,makes the girls look so sad,usually pick by hand,im losing the battle,cant find any carnivorous friendlies,openbto any and all suggestions,strive to be chemical free


----------



## Vthippy74 (Jun 18, 2018)

First time how am i doing she is about 8.5 weeks


----------



## Vthippy74 (Jun 18, 2018)

SirHappYSmoKe said:


> New guy here ( hello everyone) so what started out as a joke led to me becomeing a new member, but please understand I have no Experience In growing what’s so ever so long story short I found seeds in a used car I bought so I planted them and the rest is history lol. But I don’t know what’s wrong some help or guidance would be appreciated


Nut burn


----------



## Lar (Jun 18, 2018)

Vthippy74 said:


> First time how am i doing she is about 8.5 weeks


Looks delish!!


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 19, 2018)

Vthippy74 said:


> First time how am i doing she is about 8.5 weeks


 Looks like they have a couple weeks at least before they're done.

Looking good tho.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 19, 2018)

Lar said:


> Would like to say hello all! Wow, this place is amazing! I struggle with pests! Hate to spray,makes the girls look so sad,usually pick by hand,im losing the battle,cant find any carnivorous friendlies,openbto any and all suggestions,strive to be chemical free


What kind of pests? Half the battle is knowing your enemy. 

I've been fighting off mites in my flowering girls and they are winning but the plants are ripe and coming down now so I'll get to kill them all!


----------



## CK?1 (Jun 19, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> Like @lamsnap said it looks like too much nutrients and I'd say a little heat stress at the tops.
> 
> I found a great spot to download FREE POT BOOKS. I downloaded a grow bible first and got lots more. Books look great and complete like the real ones I have here. No web site but just a page of links. Just right click on what you want and then "Save Link As" to download so they don't open first as some are 50+ megs. They got lots. Enjoy.


Really cool site. Top man. Thanks.


----------



## Vthippy74 (Jun 19, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> What kind of pests? Half the battle is knowing your enemy.
> 
> I've been fighting off mites in my flowering girls and they are winning but the plants are ripe and coming down now so I'll get to kill them all!





OldMedUser said:


> Looks like they have a couple weeks at least before they're done.
> 
> Looking good tho.


This is now at week 10.5


----------



## Lar (Jun 19, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> What kind of pests? Half the battle is knowing your enemy.
> 
> I've been fighting off mites in my flowering girls and they are winning but the plants are ripe and coming down now so I'll get to kill them all!


Not sure little white fellas,with same color eggs,they don't fly,but their new friends with orange eggs do ,been using safers,my watered down mix,i just read to up the concentration,ill try that,may be able to get pix when there day starts up again


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 19, 2018)

Lar said:


> Not sure little white fellas,with same color eggs,they don't fly,but their new friends with orange eggs do ,been using safers,my watered down mix,i just read to up the concentration,ill try that,may be able to get pix when there day starts up again


I've been using Safer's End-All II and adding neem oil to that. Canola oil works really well as an additive too if you can't get neem and doesn't stink. I just haven't been diligent enough and put a plant in the flower room that had a few mites left and they spread faster than I thought. I tried the canola at the same rate it says on my little bottle of neem. 7ml/L I get the concentrated Safer's and mix it with a bit of RO water, add the oil and swirl it around until the oil is mixed in, (don't shake it or you get a bottle of foam), then add the rest of the water.

What kind of leaf damage do you get from those bugs that don't fly? If they are thrips you should have little shiny patches on the leaves that can expand to look almost like little windows thru the leaf. I've defeated them a couple times over the years by hand and was arrogant enough to think I could do the same with the mites but wasn't diligent enough to win that war.

To cut down on the flying ones you should get some of those yellow sticky trap things and put a few in the pots and around the plants. Catch a few then you can examine them and look online to find out for sure what they are.

I'm going to the city in a couple days and find something more powerful to kill all the bugs in the vegging plants. Still a few in there but very few atm so if I can wipe them out then I should be OK. Got free plants off a buddy that came with free bugs too. Looking for a bug bomb too so I can nuke the flower room as soon as the last plant is cropped. 2 down, 5 to go.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 19, 2018)

Vthippy74 said:


> This is now at week 10.5


Those must be a sativa dominant strain to be that long to flower out. Still looks like a couple more weeks which could double the size of the colas you have now. I wouldn't be giving them any nitrogen in their feed if you're still adding nutes. Those dark green leaves look like they have lots.

Seem to be foxtailing as well. High temps seem to promote that tho some stains always do it. Any idea what strain it is? Autoflower or regular? Looks auto and 10.5 weeks is normal for them if sativas but I would think it would be done if indica.


----------



## Vthippy74 (Jun 19, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> Those must be a sativa dominant strain to be that long to flower out. Still looks like a couple more weeks which could double the size of the colas you have now. I wouldn't be giving them any nitrogen in their feed if you're still adding nutes. Those dark green leaves look like they have lots.
> 
> Seem to be foxtailing as well. High temps seem to promote that tho some stains always do it. Any idea what strain it is? Autoflower or regular? Looks auto and 10.5 weeks is normal for them if sativas but I would think it would be done if indica.


Its regular. I was thinking it looks like it may be foxtailing but as its my first time i was not sure. I have resereched for years before i tryed it out. witch has lead to my success. i havent added nutes for about a week now. Was noticing the leaves looked a little hot so decided to start my flush.


----------



## Vthippy74 (Jun 19, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> Those must be a sativa dominant strain to be that long to flower out. Still looks like a couple more weeks which could double the size of the colas you have now. I wouldn't be giving them any nitrogen in their feed if you're still adding nutes. Those dark green leaves look like they have lots.
> 
> Seem to be foxtailing as well. High temps seem to promote that tho some stains always do it. Any idea what strain it is? Autoflower or regular? Looks auto and 10.5 weeks is normal for them if sativas but I would think it would be done if indica.


I think it may be blue dream. Thats all i can remember having any seeds in it but i cant be sure.


----------



## Lar (Jun 19, 2018)

Anyone know how long a seed needs to dry before it will germinate?or how long after harvest before I can store them without worrying about rotting from its own moisture content?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 20, 2018)

Lar said:


> Anyone know how long a seed needs to dry before it will germinate?or how long after harvest before I can store them without worrying about rotting from its own moisture content?


I just harvested 123 seeds last night off my 2nd and last Critical Mass plant. I put them in a small brown envelope or a vial and keep it in a jar with colour changing drying crystals called Drierite for a couple weeks before closing the vial or moving the envelope into a different jar with just a few of the crystals for longer term storage.

I do the same kind of thing with pollen but it only seems to keep for a few months.

I've got 15 yo seeds in the safe tho haven't tried sprouting any of those in years. Did some 8 yo ones last year and most sprouted.

I like to give them a couple weeks in the crystals to a month without them before trying to sprout any. In nature they would fall to the ground and lay dormant all winter. Wet, cold, freezing and thawing multiple times and still sprout in the spring. Pretty tough little buggers.


----------



## Mafiaal (Jun 20, 2018)

Whats up guys & gals, thanks for the add. Just starting out with the whole growing process. I've been reading up and doing my research now for a little over a month and I'm now just getting some things together to start growing. 

question for the mass, i have a green house built along the side my house, and the glass is painted a light off white to provide some privacy from the neighbors. 
I was looking at using LED's to aid with the light, what are your thoughts on using LED's.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 20, 2018)

Gonna need something. Any paint on the glass is going to cut way back on usable light.


----------



## Mafiaal (Jun 20, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> Gonna need something. Any paint on the glass is going to cut way back on usable light.


Yes i have a T5 4 foot fluorescent fixture plus I ordered 1000 watt full spectrum led light. I also have 6 single LED bulbs i can use to fill any voids. 

Hoping that’s enough for now, I’m looking to start off with four pots. 

Right now tho I’m trying to figure out Best way to manage my environment. It’s 80 degrees with 65RH right now. Not sure if the temp is too high.


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey RIU community! 

Brand spanking new to growing! In a couple of days time I should be taking delivery of an AG Bounty. In preparation for my grow I’ve been very busy buying everything I think I’ll need. So far I have Flora series nutes, PH chems, PH & TDS pens, grow anything pods, AG Light booster to go around the unit, RAM 6” clip on fan. At this stage think I’m going to stick with the stock 45w LED ( might add CFL’s later ) Extra AG water tank. That’s the bulk of it, there’s a few other little bits too. Oh, nearly forgot one of the most important to mention - my seeds. I came across absolutely loads of seed banks, in the end I went with Royal Queen Seeds. After a bit of research I’ve gone for a couple of autoflower varieties, Northern Lights & a variety called Quick one lol - reviews seem great on both

I plan on doing starting a grow journal. I’m super psyched and can’t wait to start this little project. I’ve spent a lot of time on various sites, the AG section made joining here kind of a no - brainier. If you kind folks would like to share any of your vast knowledge especially those of you that have already undertaken an AG grow your support would be very appreciated. I’m really going to sink my teeth into this. Is it weird to be so excited? Hahahaha 

Sending peace & love to all of my fellow members.

Bakedin


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 23, 2018)

Oh yeah, plan on doing one seed from each of the packs ( 2 in total ) I’ve read that because of the room the roots will need it’s not a good idea to do more than 2 at any one time using the AG. Just want to see the comparison between the 2 instead of waiting to grow them individually. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 23, 2018)

New to growing, I went with Pineapple Express & some Strawberry Ice fems from ams. My grandpa grew for 30+ years he recently passed this is for him!


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 23, 2018)

sgt_zong said:


> New to growing, I went with Pineapple Express & some Strawberry Ice fems from ams. My grandpa grew for 30+ years he recently passed this is for him!


Hey sgt zong

Welcome! 
For someone who is new to growing your plants look amazing! If my first grow can look anything like yours I’ll be well chuffed. Good job!


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 23, 2018)

Bakedin said:


> Hey sgt zong
> 
> Welcome!
> For someone who is new to growing your plants look amazing! If my first grow can look anything like yours I’ll be well chuffed. Good job!


Thank You! I watch them like a hawk. Im growing in a spot that has never been touched. I removed the grass layer, then tilled in a 10-0-0 and grass cuttings. I water every 4 or 5 days and feed once a week. Mid July I start the bloom.


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 23, 2018)

I messed up really bad with the spacing. These current pics are about two weeks in I still got 7 or 8 more weeks. I tried and looked hard for seeds that would thrive in my region.


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 23, 2018)

sgt_zong said:


> I messed up really bad with the spacing. These current pics are about two weeks in I still got 7 or 8 more weeks. I tried and looked hard for seeds that would thrive in my region.


Unfortunately, I don’t have a garden - wouldn’t say I even had green fingers. But, a couple of weeks ago I was just browsing on YouTube and saw weed being grown in an AG - light bulb moment lol. Since then I’ve kind of become slightly obsessed.

I’m not sure about your spacing issues with soil, usually when I see pics of weed grown outside they always seem to look pretty bunched together. I hope it continues to go well fo you


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 23, 2018)

again Thank you! I wish the best for you on all your AG adventures. My cousin is using an AG this year and all his stuff is leggy. I feel bad & want to help but sometimes you got to just step back and let it happen.


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 23, 2018)

sgt_zong said:


> again Thank you! I wish the best for you on all your AG adventures. My cousin is using an AG this year and all his stuff is leggy. I feel bad & want to help but sometimes you got to just step back and let it happen.


Hmm...usually when I start something that I’m passionate about I go full out. The last week has been dedicated to just reading & learning whatever/wherever I can. Is your cousin taking a more laid back approach to things? - not that there’s anything wrong with a laid back approach, it’s entirely possible that people especially first time growers like me have a tendency to overthink the whole process; I guess we all have to reach the right balance. I am quietly confident that all will go well.


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 23, 2018)

sgt_zong said:


> again Thank you! I wish the best for you on all your AG adventures. My cousin is using an AG this year and all his stuff is leggy. I feel bad & want to help but sometimes you got to just step back and let it happen.


I got a lot of information from a site called aeroweed, your cousin & other members here using AG’s might find it useful


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 23, 2018)

Bakedin said:


> I got a lot of information from a site called aeroweed, your cousin & other members here using AG’s might find it useful


No way I really love my Jiffy Pods & a nicely warmed humidified atmosphere oh ya!


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 23, 2018)

Bakedin said:


> Hmm...usually when I start something that I’m passionate about I go full out. The last week has been dedicated to just reading & learning whatever/wherever I can. Is your cousin taking a more laid back approach to things? - not that there’s anything wrong with a laid back approach, it’s entirely possible that people especially first time growers like me have a tendency to overthink the whole process; I guess we all have to reach the right balance. I am quietly confident that all will go well.


Ya the cousin is definitely taking the laid back approach or just his approach if you know what I mean.


----------



## Papijo69 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello guy's

New here looking to know some tips for my next grow that it will be my 2nd grow only this time I went with good seeds also good strains. So resuming all that I want to know if my plans are good for this second grow. I need some advice on what to buy as a good kit or bundle for nutes and additives, I was looking into the connoisseur bloom from advanced nutrients that includes all other additives like b-52, voodoo juice, ect. Also will be using fox far fish soil or other good one's I've found where I live, I'll be running ac like last time because of the heat, also have a dehumidifier to lower my humidity when needed, got two led lamps one is a Mars hydro 700 watts and the other is a 300 watts Chinese model from Amazon, also had one little CFL added. It will be a closet grow so there's not much space, I managed to fit my first time 7 plants in 3 gals pots but they where struggling when they went crazy big, so this time I'll be growing less plants but want to go wide and want big buds. Also planning on getting bigger pots like 5 gals smart pots one's.

My most important concern right now is what kind of complete nutes for growing 4 plants from the beginning to the end I need for tastier, denser, bigger or whatever else that could be done for the best results like dispensaries kind I need to make it happen? Also my first grow was kind of good and really big but I didn't had anything else just a veg and bloom bottles from general hydroponics flora nova series.

I'm a newbie I also don't know if I posted this where it belongs in the forum, I appreciate any help, tips, info on what's best for the strains I got. One is raindance and the other is hickok haze from GPS.

I don't know if I forgot to mention something important but let me know guy's I'm open to advices tips and tricks.

Thanks people...


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks and I am very new guy here


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 25, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Thanks and I am very new guy here


 Hi GFFO

Welcome to you! I’m kind of new here too. You’l be doing your 2nd grow so you have a head start on me at least. Your set up sounds amazing btw, sounds like you’ve really planned well. I’m starting mine soon but I’ll be using an AG not soil like you.

For nutes, I did loads of research & the Flora series get some crazy good reviews, this is what I’ll be using. Good luck with your grow


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 25, 2018)

Bakedin said:


> Hi GFFO
> 
> Welcome to you! I’m kind of new here too. You’l be doing your 2nd grow so you have a head start on me at least. Your set up sounds amazing btw, sounds like you’ve really planned well. I’m starting mine soon but I’ll be using an AG not soil like you.
> 
> For nutes, I did loads of research & the Flora series get some crazy good reviews, this is what I’ll be using. Good luck with your grow




Hi Bakedin, you treated me as the professional guy. but i am really not .  I will follow up you to learn more


----------



## Papijo69 (Jun 25, 2018)

Bakedin said:


> Hi GFFO
> 
> Welcome to you! I’m kind of new here too. You’l be doing your 2nd grow so you have a head start on me at least. Your set up sounds amazing btw, sounds like you’ve really planned well. I’m starting mine soon but I’ll be using an AG not soil like you.
> 
> For nutes, I did loads of research & the Flora series get some crazy good reviews, this is what I’ll be using. Good luck with your grow





Bakedin said:


> Hi GFFO
> 
> Welcome to you! I’m kind of new here too. You’l be doing your 2nd grow so you have a head start on me at least. Your set up sounds amazing btw, sounds like you’ve really planned well. I’m starting mine soon but I’ll be using an AG not soil like you.
> 
> For nutes, I did loads of research & the Flora series get some crazy good reviews, this is what I’ll be using. Good luck with your grow



I have the flora nova series but I only have the veg bottle and bloom bottle didn't add anything else to the water just ph it all the time and ran nutes when needed, and don't get me wrong I'm no pro bro I'm trying to learn cause I want to be able to grow quality buds for myself. That's why I asked which nutes are good to start those strains I've mentioned and if someone in here has grow them already.


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 26, 2018)

Papijo69 said:


> I have the flora nova series but I only have the veg bottle and bloom bottle didn't add anything else to the water just ph it all the time and ran nutes when needed, and don't get me wrong I'm no pro bro I'm trying to learn cause I want to be able to grow quality buds for myself. That's why I asked which nutes are good to start those strains I've mentioned and if someone in here has grow them already.


Hey Papijo 
I got the trio of the nutes. How come you went for just the veg & bloom bottles? At the end of the day it’s soooo easy to overthink this process - I’ve read about guys here that are happy using the AG nutes they received with their machines ( with some NICE results too ) I’m in exactly the the same position as you, I just want to grow some quality bud for myself.

My AG Bounty arrived yesterday...yaaaaay! I won’t be setting up yet, waiting for all of my other little bits to come join the party. I reckon I’ll be up & running in a week or so. Good luck with everything. I’ll post some photos when I get going.

Peace & Love


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 26, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Hi Bakedin, you treated me as the professional guy. but i am really not .  I will follow up you to learn more


 Hey GFFO

We’ll all help out & share what we know with eachother - Stronger Together!

Peace & Love


----------



## Papijo69 (Jun 26, 2018)

Bakedin said:


> Hey Papijo
> I got the trio of the nutes. How come you went for just the veg & bloom bottles? At the end of the day it’s soooo easy to overthink this process - I’ve read about guys here that are happy using the AG nutes they received with their machines ( with some NICE results too ) I’m in exactly the the same position as you, I just want to grow some quality bud for myself.
> 
> My AG Bounty arrived yesterday...yaaaaay! I won’t be setting up yet, waiting for all of my other little bits to come join the party. I reckon I’ll be up & running in a week or so. Good luck with everything. I’ll post some photos when I get going.
> ...


I saw a video of a guy using only those bottles and saying it was good but I'm sure he forgot to say all the other things he added as additives like the voodoo juice and those different additives that I didn't had, also my first run was all bagseeds and didn't know if they where autos or regulars so I just did it to try and see how good could I do and it was great meaning the amount of buds that it produce but the taste was not what I was expecting, also gave like a month or more curating and the taste and smell I didn't like. My friend said it was good but for me for what I'm getting at locals dispensaries it wasn't good at all couldn't handle the smell or taste of it when smoked.


----------



## Papijo69 (Jun 26, 2018)

I've found some cheap bundles online from advanced nutrients it brings the connoisseur a b bloom and brings all other additives as mentioned before, I want to use what's best and don't know if there's something better than the advanced nutrients products or if going with the general hydroponics complete line will do the job like advanced nutrients line does?


----------



## Bigmango (Jun 26, 2018)

Papijo69 said:


> I saw a video of a guy using only those bottles and saying it was good but I'm sure he forgot to say all the other things he added as additives like the voodoo juice and those different additives that I didn't had, also my first run was all bagseeds and didn't know if they where autos or regulars so I just did it to try and see how good could I do and it was great meaning the amount of buds that it produce but the taste was not what I was expecting, also gave like a month or more curating and the taste and smell I didn't like. My friend said it was good but for me for what I'm getting at locals dispensaries it wasn't good at all couldn't handle the smell or taste of it when smoked.


Dyna-gro. Super simple and complete.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 26, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Hi Bakedin, you treated me as the professional guy. but i am really not .  I will follow up you to learn more


----------



## Papijo69 (Jun 26, 2018)

Bigmango said:


> Dyna-gro. Super simple and complete.


For what I've found it looks like a veg and bloom separate bottles like mines it doesn't have any additives like advanced nutrients offers.


----------



## Bigmango (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi folks. I’m just now going into flower with my second grow here’s a pic!


----------



## Papijo69 (Jun 26, 2018)

Bigmango said:


> Dyna-gro. Super simple and complete.


I know general hydroponics offers like a go box but it doesn't offer the amount of products advanced nutrients does! So if I ran already the general hydroponics flora nova series bloom and veg only should I have added anything else to my bloom mix or when I flushed to make them have better taste like more fruity denser buds? I feel that I've missed something.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 26, 2018)

i recently wanna buy another light, but still decide which to take, do u guys have any idea ? probably i will try led light this time since i heard my bro talks led save energy more, do you guys try led grow light? the marshydro reflector 144 led, _Fluence VYPRx PLUS and the Unitfarm LITE 200? Anyone can help me some idea? appreciate that ._


----------



## Papijo69 (Jun 26, 2018)

This is how one of the best plant came out, for me it looks really good and tasty but it wasn't like that when you smoke it after cured and everything.


----------



## Bakedin (Jun 26, 2018)

Papijo69 said:


> I've found some cheap bundles online from advanced nutrients it brings the connoisseur a b bloom and brings all other additives as mentioned before, I want to use what's best and don't know if there's something better than the advanced nutrients products or if going with the general hydroponics complete line will do the job like advanced nutrients line does?[/QUOTE





Bigmango said:


> Hi folks. I’m just now going into flower with my second grow here’s a pic!View attachment 4156187View attachment 4156188 View attachment 4156190


wow! Looking v.good


----------



## Fomentar (Jun 26, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


New to this forum and trying to understand how the ecosystem functions here...embarrassed to say this, but I am unable to see where and how to post a 'new' thread, so I am 'replying' to ask for assistance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 26, 2018)

Bigmango said:


> Hi folks. I’m just now going into flower with my second grow here’s a pic!View attachment 4156187View attachment 4156188 View attachment 4156190


 Seems good there buddy


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 27, 2018)

Bakedin said:


> Hey GFFO
> 
> We’ll all help out & share what we know with eachother - Stronger Together!
> 
> Peace & Love


my females are sexy


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 28, 2018)

The little ones are original white widow and the plant budding no idea. It has been raining for two days straight =(


----------



## The Hippie Butler (Jun 28, 2018)

New here! Very excited to share what I know and learn more from others.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2018)

The Hippie Butler said:


> New here! Very excited to share what I know and learn more from others.


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## The Hippie Butler (Jun 29, 2018)

So does this place do well with memes and stupid .gifs? Just wanting to make sure before I post anything that's not welcome.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 29, 2018)

great weekends guys, have fun with friends and family


----------



## Farmerlion (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello, I'm farmerlion. I've been at Icmag since 2007. I'm working mostly with early flowering strains for northern latitudes . A blend of CBD and THC strains. I don't chase names of the latest, greatest. I enjoy landrace genetics, currently Lebanese in particular. 
Have a great weekend . Peace


----------



## cwillis11b (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello all, can somebody help me with the Tapatalk app? I can’t seem to get this site working on it. Any help on the steps to get this going would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## samlant (Jul 1, 2018)

Howdy everyone! Been lurking quite a bit, now I'm making more serious moves towards starting an LED tent build!

May the growth be with you


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 1, 2018)

samlant said:


> Howdy everyone! Been lurking quite a bit, now I'm making more serious moves towards starting an LED tent build!
> 
> May the growth be with you


I am considering use led grow light with the tent, hopefully will buy the combo kit soon, already have idea , the marshydro or more expensive one UNITFARM would be carried, the size I am interested is 2x4ft or 3x3 one. what's your plan buddy ?


----------



## Doxie Mama (Jul 1, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


New to growing, and really not sure how to navigate here. I haven’t been able to reply to comments made on my recent post. How do I “like” someone’s comment?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

Doxie Mama said:


> New to growing, and really not sure how to navigate here. I haven’t been able to reply to comments made on my recent post. How do I “like” someone’s comment?


keep making posts and getting likes, it'll pop up soon on the bottom right


----------



## Doxie Mama (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> keep making posts and getting likes, it'll pop up soon on the bottom right


Ok...and thanks.


----------



## Doxie Mama (Jul 1, 2018)

Our ladies as of this afternoon: Tahoe OG, XJ-13, Orange Cookies, and Blue Dream. Someone mentioned using Epsom salts in a spray bottle for a little Mg deficiency. Not sure about ratio?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 3, 2018)

Doxie Mama said:


> New to growing, and really not sure how to navigate here. I haven’t been able to reply to comments made on my recent post. How do I “like” someone’s comment?


Give you a "like" buddy


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 3, 2018)

How do you upload the picture here, tried many time still not work, i have some good staff share, under my reflector 96led marshydro grow light, my flower are happy here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> How do you upload the picture here, tried many time still not work, i have some good staff share, under my reflector 96led marshydro grow light, my flower are happy here


the photo system here is wonky, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. and a lot of people seem to have trouble uploading from a phone


----------



## Northernone666 (Jul 3, 2018)

Well I think I’m figuring out how thing grow here lol. I’m about ten days in budding looks really good, I transplanted them on day eight. They look strong some of the leaves. Droopy. I love growing !!!!


----------



## Northernone666 (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## postdrop (Jul 3, 2018)

OK, first post. Concerned about the stretch here. These babies are just shy of 4 weeks and getting 18-19 hours a day of 105 W cfl light which is only 3-4" over them. Are they OK? Is there a thread where I should be posting this? Also, greetings other growers. This is my second grow, but the first in 6 years. In the great state of Massachusetts where growing up to six plants is legal as long as the plants "can not be seen from the street," which seems like a good idea even it it isn't the law. Any advice on growing or posting or board culture/etiquette will be hugely appreciated.


----------



## BrewersToker (Jul 4, 2018)

Newbie to this site. First attempt at growing in Wisconsin. I planted 2 unknown seeds in May, and 2 unknown seeds 3 weeks after those first 2. All 4 have been healthy in vegetative stage now. I have topped off my favorite one, that I believe to be a female.

Anxious for flowering to start. I want make sure I pull the males out so I have clean, healthy female plants budding up!! Looking forward to learning all I can here.

Here is how my baby is looking and my garden in general.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Jul 4, 2018)

Glad to be hear. So much knowledge and kindness in this place. I am so thankful for being able to live in a time when we can promote this wonderful amazing plant that was put here for our benefit!


----------



## Doxie Mama (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, planning on transplanting from 5 gallon grow bags into 65 gallon. So far our transplanting has gone without any problems, so we want to limit any future stress and get them into their final home. Would going up to 100 gallon increase yields, or are the 65’s okay?


----------



## MrBudBandit (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi my names Luke (BudBandit) ive been looking and watching this site for many many years getting my info and knowledge when needed lol. Ive finally made an account. 
Ive just started an outdoor plant. Its an auto flower (Barneys farm Tangerine Dream) yes i no its a late plant being in the uk. Lets hope ill just make it. Tbh i dont just do it for the thc high. I love the growing and harvest process that comes along with it. I like to grow for family members that are sick. I no the cbd helps them massively. Please feel free to give me any advice. And i look forward to the chats/debates and general cannabis chit chat.  thanks to all you guys x


----------



## MrBudBandit (Jul 7, 2018)

Doxie Mama said:


> Hi, planning on transplanting from 5 gallon grow bags into 65 gallon. So far our transplanting has gone without any problems, so we want to limit any future stress and get them into their final home. Would going up to 100 gallon increase yields, or are the 65’s okay?


The bigger the pots the bigger the plant can get. So id say the answer is yes. You will get bigger yields.


----------



## Greenhorn gardner. (Jul 7, 2018)

Hellos all .
As my name says I'm a greenhorn, Your allowed to laugh ..
I have a plant that is now being flushed, 4 days into my flush I picked a bud off let it dry just to try it ,What can I say I am a noob . well that bud has a soapy taste, Grown indoors DWC using Aqua Veg. & Aqua Floral & Calmag , The only thing that has touched my plants is water & nutes light and scissors no sprays no air fresheners nothing that emits odors at all so the only thing it could be is nutes, is this normal ? will it improve with longer flush time?


----------



## Old And Miserable (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello to everyone! I am Old and Miserable, both by name and nature, and I have just begun my journey of growth. This is my first time, so be gentle with me.  I've got 4 sprouts going now, just a couple of days old, and I'll be sure to get pics up as soon as they are in their new home (I'm building a cabinet), which should be up and running in a few days.

I've been creeping around the forums for a while now, gathering a lot of info/ideas, and I figured I would join up and show my project while looking for feedback and suggestions. There is such an amazingly helpful community here!!!

Looking forward to sharing my journey with you all!


----------



## Aim-High (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Definite newbie here. Just looking for a safe reliable place to ask questions, read, listen, observe and learn. Not super into technology so bear with me. I will also make sure to search first before asking a question thats been gone over 100's of times already. Thx.


----------



## meatplatter (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello, new (official) member, I've been reading and lurking in the shadow's using this forum site for some time now, so many thanks goes out to countless member's for their continued advice & personal experiences. Like many things you need a sort of decoder ring to weed(no pun intended) out the useful from the useless but I've gathered much more good stuff then bad which is why I decided to create an account. 
Like my avatar suggests I am in fact in a wheelchair, have been for going on 18 years as of this post. I have used MJ as a medicine for the entire duration of my paraplegia, before it was THE thing. A few years ago I did the math of what I actually spent in MJ expenses and decided (even though currently where I am, cultivation is NOT legal) that I need to "explore" other options. Thankfully MMJ is legal where I am at, so I tried that. That was worse from a financial standpoint, and was only available by certain methods(no flower) currently. Fast forward 3 years to bring us current and with the help of this community am successfully harvesting all-be-it 1 @ a time consistently 2/5-3 oz. (dried) each and every time. I don't have the space for a huge operation and what I do have going works great for me, I am hoping to see the laws change very soon in my area which will allow me to produce my medicine more efficiently and most importantly w/o worry... Just wanted to say hi and thanks!


----------



## belfastboyjj (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## belfastboyjj (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi folks
Just joined so hope im in the right spot anyway Got a few bag seeds from some nice cheese, ive grown a few b4 but never took it to the flowering stage So bought some decent soil and using jungle juice ferts. I live in the uk n literally 2 months of blazing sun all day so the plants been out from 10-11 am til bout 8pm when ive had them indoors on the nite ive just had them in a l8ttle wood box under 3 cfl bulbs for bout 3-4 hours. She seems to b female is growing well is 18 inch tall and im on 9 finger fan leaves on the top now. So i wasnt sure she would take off and i have not got a set up for flowering, was wondering if anyone had any ideas for a 1 plant set up as i no it needs 12 hrs total darkness as i would actually like to try flower this one and if all went well i would defo invest in a small grow tent n get some clones on the go. Anyway would love to hear peoples thoughts on my plant n any comments appreciated its only in a 5-6 litre pot too as didnt want it getting to tall
Annyway look forward to any replies peace out
Johnny


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the photo system here is wonky, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. and a lot of people seem to have trouble uploading from a phone


I use computer also cannot upload picture here. but no problem i share my pic somewhere else. my friend recently seems got a very good harvest he told me about that....
" .......And I got to say even half burnt out my mars 1600 lights are pretty dang good I've told about 22 pounds out of one room and half of the LEDs and rows are burnt out in the lights
Took down about 22lbs'' one room got 22 pounds is good or not ?  just curious about it. I hope i can this work in my next run, currently use cob also from the mars company. this one :https://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/mars-cree-cob-led-grow-light


----------



## jonxblaze519 (Jul 13, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


i am such a newbie i dont even know how to start a thread


----------



## Javadog (Jul 13, 2018)

cwillis11b said:


> Hello all, can somebody help me with the Tapatalk app? I can’t seem to get this site working on it. Any help on the steps to get this going would be greatly appreciated.


Sorry C, it doesn't look like we know that one. Good luck.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 13, 2018)

Happy weekend guys, I am joining in a grow contest to win a grow lamp, anyone can help me ? go with me together 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlMgu-ZARMq/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 13, 2018)

*I found something about led and hps comparison, may help you choose the right light for the grow. https://www.mars-hydro.com/info/hps-vs-led.html*

*Pros and Cons of different grow light

Light is very important for every plants, someone would like to use HPS, someone would like the natural sun light or led grow lights, so what the difference?

Pros of HPS Grow Lights
*

HPS are the most efficient type of grow light
HPS grow lights are the most efficient and the best for the flowering stage.
HPS lights are simple to use
*Cons of HPS Grow Lights
*

HPS bulbs get really hot and generate a lot of heat
Additional setup – you need other exhaust fans to dissipate the heat
More parts - HPS lighting means a few more parts than other types of lighting.
*Pros of LED grow light
*

LEDs almost always have built-in cooling that pushes heat up and away from the plants
Plug and play
Some growers believe LEDs produce more resinous bud and Higher THC, will shorten the growth time.


----------



## meatplatter (Jul 14, 2018)

belfastboyjj said:


> Hi folks
> Just joined so hope im in the right spot anyway Got a few bag seeds from some nice cheese, ive grown a few b4 but never took it to the flowering stage So bought some decent soil and using jungle juice ferts. I live in the uk n literally 2 months of blazing sun all day so the plants been out from 10-11 am til bout 8pm when ive had them indoors on the nite ive just had them in a l8ttle wood box under 3 cfl bulbs for bout 3-4 hours. She seems to b female is growing well is 18 inch tall and im on 9 finger fan leaves on the top now. So i wasnt sure she would take off and i have not got a set up for flowering, was wondering if anyone had any ideas for a 1 plant set up as i no it needs 12 hrs total darkness as i would actually like to try flower this one and if all went well i would defo invest in a small grow tent n get some clones on the go. Anyway would love to hear peoples thoughts on my plant n any comments appreciated its only in a 5-6 litre pot too as didnt want it getting to tall
> Annyway look forward to any replies peace out
> Johnny


First off make sure you have a DEDICATED space to flower. The uninterrupted darkness is what your plant needs to flower, so light leaks or moving/interrupting its 'sleep' is detrimental. A closet, or box, laundry room, you dont need much for 1 plant 2ft X 2ft is plenty. You biggest issue is heat and air flow in the small space. Fans, Fans, and more fans or if you're blessed with an AC unit. I have a house closet, with 2 fans going, one blowing in, one kinda blowing up and out(not the best, but works atm). I keep the door with a cracked a few inches during lights on, and when lights go off I close down and keep my room dark as possible, I have my timer going off when it gets dark outside to help with the light leaking. I close door (fans remain on) when its bed time.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 16, 2018)

i have that tapatalk,download on phone app store and install, it need a google account or you can use facebook to register in, probably need a vpn if you are in other location then you can connect to the network, recently days my tapatalk also cannot be used dont know why, I will delete it and download again it.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the photo system here is wonky, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. and a lot of people seem to have trouble uploading from a phone


Thanks buddy I'll try later


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 16, 2018)

unfortunately i bring some bad news, this morning my fiend signed a brand new light, the marspro ii 320led ordered last week and it arrived today, but it was badly damaged even cannot fix well and it in non-useable, i believe. and my friend called me and told me about this. that's really bad, i never meet such a bad time never. 

I am not sure why my friend accepted it. since from the out package i can judge inside the light in a very damaged condition. The Fedex courier said it passed their quality assurance check,that's fucking funny!!! NEVER TRUST the BULLSHIT!!! as you can see the light is very damaged. that i recommended my friend to purchase from Marshydro led, I contact the guys from mars company, they said need a case number,and once send the case number to them they will ship a new light again. I know it's not their fault and we should sign it actually, I must claim the Fedex service, reall do a bad service,my friend was unhappy. I hope this issue can be solved soon and then they ship a new light to my friend,too bad. i must say mars hydro is helpful always, and get response timely always, but if they can ship a new light to my friend now and later to continue the claim we think we will be much happier, right now i can only wait for the Fedex service take our case asap. 


So next time anyone of you meet such a situation, you need to refuse to sign the broken package no matter what the courier said. they are shit.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 17, 2018)

just keep you guys updated. the mars agreed to ship a new light to my friend, and we'll continue to claim fedex and get a case number to help mars hydro .


----------



## Greenhorn gardner. (Jul 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> keep making posts and getting likes, it'll pop up soon on the bottom right


No sooner did I say I would be giving out likes if I could I got that message . lols it was great timing


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 18, 2018)

the grow processing fine here


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 18, 2018)

I am honest man, thanks


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## DollarBlazeClub.com (Jul 18, 2018)

We are new here, and looking forward to what we can learn. Growing wise, and research for medicinal progress with cannabis. We are in Arizona where we have medicinal laws on board, and are struggling, as we did with that initiative, to get grow rights as a citizen in this state. We have to fight to get it on the ballot, then even when our citizens speak, they ignore or find some reason to stall. It took 3 votes for medicinal, and several tries to get it on the ballot at all. I guess I need to sharpen our pencils to find the petitions, but it looks like we will not have cannabis vote in Arizona 2018. Any good advice for a newbie would be appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## rahul420 (Jul 18, 2018)

PLEASE HELP !
The two cotyledon leaves(round leaves) are curling off and turning little brown at the tip. Is it fine ?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 19, 2018)

How to understand this, really burnt my head 


"Ready for Harvest
Harvest when 60-70% of hairs have darkened for highest levels of THC.
Harvest when 70-90% of hairs have darkened for a more calming
anti-anxiety effect as some THC turns to the more relaxing CBN"


----------



## meatplatter (Jul 20, 2018)

rahul420 said:


> PLEASE HELP !
> The two cotyledon leaves(round leaves) are curling off and turning little brown at the tip. Is it fine ?


Well that all depends, how far along are they? If new leaves are growing above and past the cotyledon, then yes they are fine, I'd personally remove them. But if they are the solo or close to be the only growth you have and they are curling either its too hot, not enough/too much water(poor drainage), PH problem, or you burnt them with nut's; either by adding too much or your soil may be to "hot" for the seedlings, and you're in trouble so early. That's all I got with the info provided... Good luck!


----------



## rahul420 (Jul 20, 2018)

meatplatter said:


> Well that all depends, how far along are they? If new leaves are growing above and past the cotyledon, then yes they are fine, I'd personally remove them. But if they are the solo or close to be the only growth you have and they are curling either its too hot, not enough/too much water(poor drainage), PH problem, or you burnt them with nut's; either by adding too much or your soil may be to "hot" for the seedlings, and you're in trouble so early. That's all I got with the info provided... Good luck!


Yeah i has some new leaves coming out ! Added some photos below ! And can any one help with best fertilizer for both vegetative and flowering(SOIL MEDIUM) ? If there get me some links or names ! Thnx in advance


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 24, 2018)

Holy Grail Kush , A hybrid dense buds appearing at 9 to 10 weeks terps .66 weeks of hard work grow . I harvest 10lb not bad for a rare hybrid


----------



## Mong0 (Jul 24, 2018)

Registered about a month ago, and now that I got going I figured I'd actually post. I'm planning on posting some pics, but I guess I need a post or 2 first. so here it goes!

I'm probably one of those rare people that didn't get interested in this until after it became legal locally. My wife has some pain issues and I figured I have the space and like to garden, so why not give it a shot!


----------



## Merff2 (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry guys, I am new and dont know how to start a thread. So, I bought 3 different seeds for experiment and planted them in a big cement pot thinking it is not going to work. Damn, they got big. I am growing them just in front of the window. I don't remember the species anymore. I think I have one silver haze and one skunk but no idea which one and the third one I forgot completely. I have yellow dust on 4 of the 6 plants. Those 4 are all from the same seed I am guessing because I had planted only 3 seeds. I don't see any balls that would indicate male plant. I don't know what it is, I don't even know which weed it is. Can you help me please, I've looked over the website, someone wrote in another thread that it might be bugs but it looks like yellow stuff is coming from the nodes on top.


----------



## Theo Glonious (Jul 24, 2018)

Sup, peeps! New here, Just sayin' hi.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 24, 2018)

*How to Help Yellow Cannabis Seedlings?*


----------



## rahul420 (Jul 24, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> *How to Help Yellow Cannabis Seedlings?*


Did you grow in peat ? Can we know the ph,temp and humidity ? Basically if you grow in soil it us related to ph issues or calcium deficiency ! If you got your seedlings in peat pellets do transplant them to soil with ph between 5.8 to 6.7..they will recover after that mate if this is your problem!


----------



## Anthonylbg (Jul 25, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Well thank you so I’m just attempting to get help learn and keep on learning so I imagine my next step is starting a thread ? Well thanks again


----------



## BarryBwana (Jul 25, 2018)

rahul420 said:


> Did you grow in peat ? Can we know the ph,temp and humidity ? Basically if you grow in soil it us related to ph issues or calcium deficiency ! If you got your seedlings in peat pellets do transplant them to soil with ph between 5.8 to 6.7..they will recover after that mate if this is your problem!


How do you pH soil? Run water through it then test the water?


----------



## Anthonylbg (Jul 25, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> How do you pH soil? Run water through it then test the water?


No and no as a plus I’m learning my next question can either of these be saved? And thanks again


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 26, 2018)

Zoom in to see them better





96 days from clones
48 days into flower
Unknown strain kush genetics
2x600 mars hydro

Cant believe what i got is soo beautiful









Hope u guys like them almost time to flush to only add water until they ready to harvest thanks to all the one that gave me advice




good vibes only


----------



## jonny_5 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey guys, thanks for allowing me to post here. I am a 38 yr old male from Maine. Growing is a passion of mine and now that it is legal here things have become much easier. I am a still a fairly new grower with only 1 harvest under my belt. This is my second season and things are looking better than ever. Last year I ended up with 4 females and ended up with over 2lbs after said and done. These had to be pulled a bit early due to a mold issue. This year my plants are triple the size and I am looking to yield at least 8lbs. This year's stains include Jesus OG Kush, MOB, and Durban. I am also in the process of setting up my newer indoor room. I am an outside the box thinker that often have a lot to contribute in many areas. Lots of great stuff here, keep it up, guys !


----------



## Budget420 (Jul 28, 2018)

So i found some seeds in a bud. 5 to be exact. For shits n giggles i put em in dirt outside. All 5 sprouted. Eventually1 died and 1 i think the cat or possum dug up. They got big, i got paranoid so i bought a tent. Now over the course of a month im fully involved into indoor growing and here i am. Ive already had almost every problem you can have too. Mold mites deficiency burn "tiny" caterpillars you name it.


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## demmaters (Jul 28, 2018)

New here, and generally new to regular cannabis use. It's blown my mind how much more enjoyable it is to me as an adult than as a teen. 

I had purchased seeds last year to try my hand at growing for a family member. Well, I decided to plant one 5 weeks ago on my sunporch, just to see what I could get without setting up the grow tent I had purchased as well. I am fully aware the yield will be much less than with controlled lighting, but I'm too busy with the vegetable garden to bother with that on my first grow. 

I'm pleased I managed to keep her alive to ple-flowering.

I'll likely start a grow journal, albeit late in the game.


----------



## Gbo5 (Jul 28, 2018)

Let me introduce myself as a newbie to growing cannabis, and to you ppl.

My first grow seems to be going well after 5 weeks (I hope). I'm currently growing four of the Crop King auto fem mix ten pack, in a 3x3 tent under one 400w and a 700w led Germination was 100 percent, nice and quick too.
I have no idea which 4 I'm currently growing so any hints would be great. Anyway I'm not new to gardening in general just to growing cannabis and indoor gardening. I've always had a large vegetable garden and flowers so i think that I should do ok.
I planted these girls in organic soil in 8gallon pots(possibly overkill)
I'm thinking its about time to give them a light feed with either compost tea or sea magic kelp(im not sure about the kelp).

Anyway I'll post a few pics and you can check em out.
Cheers.


----------



## Gbo5 (Jul 28, 2018)

Gbo5 said:


> Let me introduce myself as a newbie to growing cannabis, and to you ppl.
> 
> My first grow seems to be going well after 5 weeks (I hope). I'm currently growing four of the Crop King auto fem mix ten pack, in a 3x3 tent under one 400w and a 700w led Germination was 100 percent, nice and quick too.
> I have no idea which 4 I'm currently growing so any hints would be great. Anyway I'm not new to gardening in general just to growing cannabis and indoor gardening. I've always had a large vegetable garden and flowers so i think that I should do ok.
> ...


Oops duplicate in the last pics. This is the fourth.


----------



## jonny_5 (Jul 28, 2018)

Need advice on how to hide the tops of my plants. I have a few that have started growing over the fence. I do have neighbors on all sides and they did not have an issue with the growing last year. However, last year they were not as big or as smelly. I will post a few pics so you guys get the idea. I have been bending and training these all summer but I am not able to contain them for much longer. Any advice here?


----------



## Budget420 (Jul 28, 2018)

jonny_5 said:


> Need advice on how to hide the tops of my plants. I have a few that have started growing over the fence. I do have neighbors on all sides and they did not have an issue with the growing last year. However, last year they were not as big or as smelly. I will post a few pics so you guys get the idea. I have been bending and training these all summer but I am not able to contain them for much longer. Any advice here?


 Just pull the top over and tie it down .i snapped the top of mine over and still had to anchor it down with string. Fluffy yarn actually


----------



## jonny_5 (Jul 28, 2018)

Budget420 said:


> Just pull the top over and tie it down .i snapped the top of mine over and still had to anchor it down with string. Fluffy yarn actually


Thanks a bunch, I was thinking of some fish netting as well


----------



## liftedgrizzzz (Jul 28, 2018)

New here!! I was wondering the best ratio for DIY CO2? I've tried many different sugar/yeast ratios and they only seem to last a couple of days.... Any advice?


----------



## meatplatter (Jul 29, 2018)

rahul420 said:


> Yeah i has some new leaves coming out ! Added some photos below ! And can any one help with best fertilizer for both vegetative and flowering(SOIL MEDIUM) ? If there get me some links or names ! Thnx in advance


It looks just fine in that pic in my nonprofessional opinion. As far as "Best nutrients" that is a loaded question, especially on a site like this. In my PERSONAL experience, I've run the Fox Farm Line(just the 3 bottles), with great success for my first few runs. It tended to get salt/calcium buildup but again it was my first go around so I'm sure I was heavy handed and did a lot of things incorrectly/poorly. I then switched to GH line and tried using teas and that was great, slow acting and several steps, waiting for brewing...great taste however. Most recently I've been using Cyco. There are several bottles which can get time consuming, but for the little extra time to mix the results are definitely worth it! I have since added some Kool Bloom(dry) for 2 feedings during week 6...(#science) so we shall see if any added explosion. Cyco actually sent me a sample w/o the Supa Sticky (which you should pickup). They have an XL bottle in the line up that I dont have or used(I've read positives but dont have the room for the stretch) I've been using 50/50 FF OF/HF soil since day one on all the above mentioned runs as well. I have some Coco coming in so I plan on running 30% coco,15 HF, 15 OF, 20 perlite, 10 amendments. So far after 3 full runs of cyco I have out preformed all the other grows but a lot. Quality/quantity/taste are all great. I recommend it, but again any of the lines work, just follow the instructions and read, read, read but you also need to experience first hand. I'm sure you may get a lot of responses with a lot of different answers take what you want and run with it brah! If it dont work, scratch that as a lesson learned and change what was broke. Good luck! #Themoreyouknow


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 30, 2018)

jonny_5 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for allowing me to post here. I am a 38 yr old male from Maine. Growing is a passion of mine and now that it is legal here things have become much easier. I am a still a fairly new grower with only 1 harvest under my belt. This is my second season and things are looking better than ever. Last year I ended up with 4 females and ended up with over 2lbs after said and done. These had to be pulled a bit early due to a mold issue. This year my plants are triple the size and I am looking to yield at least 8lbs. This year's stains include Jesus OG Kush, MOB, and Durban. I am also in the process of setting up my newer indoor room. I am an outside the box thinker that often have a lot to contribute in many areas. Lots of great stuff here, keep it up, guys !


Just do it, it's free here talk your grow experience or stories., my new run get started soon, just received the new equipment.


----------



## Anthonylbg (Jul 30, 2018)

rahul420 said:


> Did you grow in peat ? Can we know the ph,temp and humidity ? Basically if you grow in soil it us related to ph issues or calcium deficiency ! If you got your seedlings in peat pellets do transplant them to soil with ph between 5.8 to 6.7..they will recover after that mate if this is your problem!


Thank you


----------



## jonny_5 (Jul 30, 2018)

Awesome light. I have a 1000 LED that has been great too me.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 31, 2018)

jonny_5 said:


> Awesome light. I have a 1000 LED that has been great too me.


good to know


----------



## Soulscaper (Jul 31, 2018)

Ah yes, well, I guess I've been . . . a little lax in posting? lol


----------



## twirlspin (Jul 31, 2018)

HI rollitup. Found some good info in the forums already through a google search which is why I joined. I am interested in RSO/FECO and current best practices. Looking forward to looking around

~Crippled but free, i was blind all the time i was learning to see~


----------



## Hopesmokes&grows (Aug 1, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## Hopesmokes&grows (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi my name is Hope, my first year growing, its the best feeling in the world


----------



## jonny_5 (Aug 1, 2018)

Daaammmmn, I found a male today so now I am down to 7. UGH ! One thing that has been tough for me is sexing these plants. Some are very obvious while others take longer to show their true gender. I still expect a good yield at least.


----------



## Cravenkiss (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi, I am from Mauritius Island and this forum seems just what I need right now. Weed is really, really expensive here and the quality somewhat poor, so I decided to grow my own. The problem is here in Mauritius it's hard to get experienced growers with enough knowledge and I hope to get a little help from you guys here.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 3, 2018)

I am also new, so every day try to learn on this forum , see people's grow experience or nice pictures. my biggest goal's to make best yields .lol i hope to learn super good methods to help increase yields.

So far i got some useful idea from some articles:

1.Increase Light Intensity (and possibly add CO2)

2.Manipulate How Plants Grow (free way to produce more bud)

3.Provide Correct Amount of Nutrients (sometimes less is more)

4.Control Growing Environment (let the growing environment work for you)

5.Harvest Plants Properly (most importantly, don’t harvest early!)

Bonus: Genetics Has a Major Effect on Yields (plus a few recommended high-yielding strains)
PS. This pcs from my bro, his harvest under the marshydro reflector 720w led grow light, am much of envious,jealous and hateful but love it


----------



## Ganjactivist1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Greetings from Negril, Jamaica.
I am Ganjactivist1, A true Ganja advocate. I will start growing outdoors in JA very soon. I'll try to give feedback on my outdoor experience and WILL try different methods and share accordingly. This is about investing in life, let's share the love together. 

Oh yeah, also opening Jamaica's first pop-up headshop, with custom made smoking apparatus. #IamAGanjactivist


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 5, 2018)

@Ganjactivist1 Welcome Jamaica.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome  my lovely girls greeting to you ! been under the 480w reflector led light,seems no feeding required,just hope to get big yields, and think to add some sugar to help the bigger buds .lol


----------



## Gmc71k20 (Aug 6, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello, new member from MA. Enjoying our new laws and learning how to raise this wonderful plant!


----------



## slowpoke6119 (Aug 7, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi, I just joined. I am hoping to get information on building a Co2 Extractor Unit, or where I can find one to buy at a reasonable price..


----------



## nw2this (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello, I have tons of questions, which is why I'm here. I'll try to read old posts so I'm not asking redundant things. I'm so glad to find such knowledgeable people.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 7, 2018)

Auto blue chopped 72 days from Seed, anyone can guess how the dry wet it is?


----------



## ser1ousf1sh (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

Not 100% new here, but a new account because I forgot my previous username as there was a good 6+ months between using it and I didn't link it to my personal email address at that time.

Anyways, In my third cycle growing indoors. Growing in a mix of equal parts worm castings / perlite & sphagnum peat moss. Using general organics nutrients as well as making teas with worm castings, sea kelp, and molasses every third feed and flushing on the fourth. Then I repeat two feeds, tea, ro water. Mainly using RO water but I always have a ton of bubbled tap water aerated with the chlorine removed already.

These plants are starting week two of flower. 

Learned a ton while being here. Hoping to continue learning. Always looking for tips and tricks!

Thanks!


----------



## ebinsgrow (Aug 9, 2018)

newbie here. ive got a 4x4 tent set up. are there any downsides to having it in my bedroom?


----------



## Dryxi (Aug 9, 2018)

you'll have to listen to the fan, etc. but otherwise no different than anywhere else


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 10, 2018)

I would not grow in my bed room,only in kitchen or basement, or some spare rooms


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2018)

twirlspin said:


> HI rollitup. Found some good info in the forums already through a google search which is why I joined. I am interested in RSO/FECO and current best practices. Looking forward to looking around
> 
> ~Crippled but free, i was blind all the time i was learning to see~





ebinsgrow said:


> newbie here. ive got a 4x4 tent set up. are there any downsides to having it in my bedroom?





ser1ousf1sh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Not 100% new here, but a new account because I forgot my previous username as there was a good 6+ months between using it and I didn't link it to my personal email address at that time.
> 
> ...





nw2this said:


> Hello, I have tons of questions, which is why I'm here. I'll try to read old posts so I'm not asking redundant things. I'm so glad to find such knowledgeable people.





Gmc71k20 said:


> Hello, new member from MA. Enjoying our new laws and learning how to raise this wonderful plant!





Ganjactivist1 said:


> Greetings from Negril, Jamaica.
> I am Ganjactivist1, A true Ganja advocate. I will start growing outdoors in JA very soon. I'll try to give feedback on my outdoor experience and WILL try different methods and share accordingly. This is about investing in life, let's share the love together.
> 
> Oh yeah, also opening Jamaica's first pop-up headshop, with custom made smoking apparatus. #IamAGanjactivist
> View attachment 4176595


Hello everyone and welcome to RIU! Remember that questions posted in the specific forums are viewed by many more members than here in the Intro thread. Use and work with the search feature, as most any question you can think of has already been asked and answered many times. Pictures of specific plant problems are almost required for members to help you. Any questions about site function are covered in the the Support forum. Have fun. Oh, and watch out for the Politics section


----------



## cbdstudent (Aug 10, 2018)

Greetings all new to the whole scene both here and growing. (question) I have my plants in 1.5-litre coco how much water do you use. I have my nutrients guide but don't know the ratio of water to pot size?? thanks 

p.s is there a general rule water ratio to pot size or does it depend on coco, soil etc


----------



## Livingwithlupus (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello. I'm brand new here. I haven't grown cannibus before, but I have a pretty large garden and do have a green thumb. I'm doing research on cannibus cultivation because i want to do it. I have SLE lupus nephritis and some days i cant even move I'm in so much pain. Any special advice would be helpful. Where I live it's not legal to grow (yet) but I do believe it will be someday. I do have a few questions I need help with answers. I have plenty of room and I'm only starting with one plant at 1st just to test things out. I plan on buying feminized over autoflower because from what I've read I can keep it in growth stage longer which I would assume would produce a larger yield in the end. Am I correct in this over the auto flower? I plan on also going with 2-250w 6500k cfl bulbs. Is that sufficient to grow a single plant? Sorry to ask so many questions at once. I cant seem to get enough information.


----------



## Doish78 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello everyone glad I found this forum i am new to growing and I am attempting my 1st grow.
so wish me luck.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2018)

Doish78 said:


> Hello everyone glad I found this forum i am new to growing and I am attempting my 1st grow.
> so wish me luck.


Good Luck and Welcome!


----------



## X6xsilverx6X (Aug 11, 2018)

New here! Lurked around finally signed up will be my first grow soon, will need tons of advice so I don’t fail miserably...


----------



## irishguyinpa (Aug 12, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


hi irish guy in pa here n i was wondering im in my first grow n i have 17 colas on my plant bagseed by the way anyway with that being said i also had along time in veg i read somewhere on the web that the bigger the plant the bigger the yield but im in my fourth week of flower n my little buds are about a 1/2 a inch long medium is coco coir im doing everything by the book n i thought my flowers would be bigger than that one pik of the brain 17 colas how much of a yield do you think ill get?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 13, 2018)

These days I was busy, i need to take care of my mom in hospital and also will take care of my plants, will back here some days later for talking and walking on the forum,wish you guys good luck and also take good care of your body, health is much important, really.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello everyone, I signed up a few hours ago & now here I am. I saw this thread and figured I would come say hi & introduce my self. I have a few questions so i will start a thread in a bit.


----------



## Hoodini420 (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi guys I'm Hoodini and I like pot  I'm the one and only Hoodini on OverGrow and now I'm here, what's up guys


----------



## Instrumike (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi there,
Just joined and getting ready to set up my new room. This will be my 3rd crop. I first started outdoor with some GC clones. Worked great. High THC, got about 40 ounces from 10 plants and tasted so smooth and sweet. Too high profile for me though. They got so big I think my neighbors could see them. And smell them. Second time I got some unexpected WW clones and quickly set up a room. Had 18 plants and a 1000 watt light. Good smoke but low yield. About 12 ounces. Now, I've redone my room. Insulated 12'x9' and want to maximize my space. 12 ounces isn't enough for me between crops. Will be asking around this site for advice on method and setup.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2018)

Welcome to RIU!!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello fellow growers, it's been seven years since I visited these forums ... wow, time flies when you are perpetually wasted 

Still growing strong, still using LEDs but I've moved on from micro grows and I'm currently pulling half a pound every 10 weeks and to be honest, it is a struggle to consume it all, but I do my best.

I even managed to find and upload my old avatar.


----------



## TheFoaGrower (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello hello. Joining here from Oklahoma where we are about to get started with a long overdue medical program. I am planning to start a small grow and see where that takes me. If nothing else it will be skills gained to keep growing for myself, but I'd like to be a source in the market for quality, organic or mostly organic bud for those who want the best of what nature has to offer. It's really exciting to think that in just a few weeks or months we can build out some legit grow rooms. It's the real deal!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

TheFoaGrower said:


> Hello hello. Joining here from Oklahoma where we are about to get started with a long overdue medical program. I am planning to start a small grow and see where that takes me. If nothing else it will be skills gained to keep growing for myself, but I'd like to be a source in the market for quality, organic or mostly organic bud for those who want the best of what nature has to offer. It's really exciting to think that in just a few weeks or months we can build out some legit grow rooms. It's the real deal!


just be careful, a lot of people out west lost their shirts and are flipping burgers, because every yahoo in the area grew weed, and now they have tons just sitting around slowly going bad


----------



## TheFoaGrower (Aug 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just be careful, a lot of people out west lost their shirts and are flipping burgers, because every yahoo in the area grew weed, and now they have tons just sitting around slowly going bad


For sure! Same reason I didn't want to open a dispensary. I figure they'll be popping up all over (my area at least) and in a year or two half will be gone. More people get in, supply goes way up, the prices go down, and suddenly your profits aren't what you expected or worse, like you said it's just sitting there and not being sold. Happy growing, see you around the forums.


----------



## Trichrome_kush (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi all, I just joined today after reading links on Google. Great site with outstanding info, sure I won't become stuck with this great group. 

Newbie farmer 4th week into first grow and loving it


----------



## TokingTeepee (Aug 20, 2018)

Greeting everyone. 

Toking Teepee here. I am a First Nations status member living on reserve and also a member of a locally formed association currently in the process of establishing a set of regulations for local growers, retailers and consumers so that we may continue to function in harmony with our community. It our goal as a group to provide ethically produced cannabis medicine while supporting our indigenous culture. It is our goal to also become an asset to our local economy.

I have been growing as a hobby for 20 years and I am overjoyed to be able to finally come out of the shadows and be legit. There is so much to learn going from hobbyist to commercial. Any advice would be appreciated. 

I am starting my next indoor grow with two 4' x 8' ebb and flow tables using advanced formula Iguana Grow and Iguana Bloom Organic along with Ancient Earth Organic. Any advice would be appreciated. I can never know too much. Just wondering whether it would be a good idea to use pro mix on top of grow rocks in square pots with lots of holes for roots as my grow medium on the flood tables as i will be only growing about 20 plants on each table. I will be pruning plenty of clones while vegging and preflowering while shaping the plants to grow as short flat and bushy for sea of green effect with less plants. Has anyone had success this way and should I use a grid to keep the height down?


----------



## Av2470 (Aug 20, 2018)

smokincrazy said:


> I have some superskunk outside, I usually water them every 3 days wether it rains or not, I use 1 5 gallon bucket for each plant. Every second watering which is every 6 days I will add some all purpose fertilizer to it.
> 
> Hope this helps you. Happy growing


This is exactly what I needed to know! Thank my guy!


----------



## Toxic_ (Aug 21, 2018)

Alright geezers,

New to everything here and never even touched the stuff. Looking at turning a cupboard( with no windows ) into a grow room, will throw a tent in, I currently have just bought the meizhi 450w light. 

Got a ways to go yet but we all start somewhere hey. Any advice on equipment and pretty much anything else will be appreciated massively.


----------



## TheFoaGrower (Aug 21, 2018)

Trichrome_kush said:


> Hi all, I just joined today after reading links on Google. Great site with outstanding info, sure I won't become stuck with this great group.
> 
> Newbie farmer 4th week into first grow and loving it View attachment 4183864


Looks like a nice first grow! I wish I had that many for mine (at later stages of flowering) but unfortunately I didn't start the grow in a cat-restricted zone, lol. I agree this site has great info, seems like I more frequently wind up here when searching for answers on my grow. The best resource for me has been a few video bloggers who explain a lot as they go through their grows. Hope you enjoy the process on yours!


----------



## Trichrome_kush (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Foagrower, 3 master kush on the left and 3 Critical kush on the right. Done 6 in case any of them failed or grew balls haha. If all six do the biz i hope to get 5 in my tent (1.2x1.2) and sadly throw the weakest looking one unless someone will take her. Using a 240v my for veg then 600w hps for flower. First 3 weeks were 24 hours light now changed to 18/6 on Sunday there. How much you reckon I should get from each plant as a first timer dude?


----------



## J.James (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello Everyone, Just wanted to say Hi and let you all know a little about myself. I am on my 6th Grow, I've Harvested White Widow, Blueberry, Amnesia Haze, AK-47 (Auto Flower) and am currently growing Big Bud. I like using Compost Teas with additives from Roots Organics and Down To Earth Products. I Grow in Soil (Fox Farm) in a limited space (2x4x5) with 2 - 6 plants using a Platinum LED P300 in 3 -10 Gal pots. I hope to learn from everyone and hope I can share my knowledge as well! Thank you all in advance for your help!


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi I'm Merica Mike I just moved to Colorado recently in order to start growing for myself legally. I was referred to this site by a friend who had nothing but good things to say. Since I've joined I've been browsing information and have learned alot. I've been researching for the last few years and have done some small guerrilla grows just to learn some basics. I really look forward to learning more from this site and hope to meet like minded individuals with help and suggestions.


----------



## Hearbsmoken420 (Aug 23, 2018)

Im new here a new grower of this great medication plant . hope to learn a lot from all you that have years of exp. And those that have no exp. May have tips of the trade happy growing to all


----------



## Hearbsmoken420 (Aug 23, 2018)

Im on my second grow currently growing fast auto critical mass in air ponics system for the first time going good so far but need a bit of help with the PH levels what's a good range for veg and flower


----------



## Hearbsmoken420 (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> Hello Everyone, Just wanted to say Hi and let you all know a little about myself. I am on my 6th Grow, I've Harvested White Widow, Blueberry, Amnesia Haze, AK-47 (Auto Flower) and am currently growing Big Bud. I like using Compost Teas with additives from Roots Organics and Down To Earth Products. I Grow in Soil (Fox Farm) in a limited space (2x4x5) with 2 - 6 plants using a Platinum LED P300 in 3 -10 Gal pots. I hope to learn from everyone and hope I can share my knowledge as well! Thank you all in advance for your help!


Hi james im jason a new grower and new to this site happy growing Brother


----------



## Trichrome_kush (Aug 23, 2018)

Hearbsmoken420 said:


> Im on my second grow currently growing fast auto critical mass in air ponics system for the first time going good so far but need a bit of help with the PH levels what's a good range for veg and flower


Hi man, I'm only on first grow but would take a guess of between 5.5 and 6.5 and you'll be good


----------



## Smokeymcnewby (Aug 23, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Quick question? How do I like something on here?


----------



## Trichrome_kush (Aug 23, 2018)

Smokeymcnewby said:


> Quick question? How do I like something on here?


You need to earn points. When you earn 5 points it unlocks.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

Hearbsmoken420 said:


> Hi james im jason a new grower and new to this site happy growing Brother


Very nice to meet you Jason, Iv never grown in air phonics but if I decide to, I know who to ask! Happy Growing Brother


----------



## Hearbsmoken420 (Aug 23, 2018)

Trichrome_kush said:


> Hi man, I'm only on first grow but would take a guess of between 5.5 and 6.5 and you'll be good


Thanks that helps a lot ill follow your grow if that's cool w ya peace and happy growing


----------



## Trichrome_kush (Aug 23, 2018)

Hearbsmoken420 said:


> Thanks that helps a lot ill follow your grow if that's cool w ya peace and happy growing


Sure no problem my friend. I'll be putting some new pics up in the next few days. 4 of the 6 have had thier bottom 2 sets of fan leaves cit off. I don't know if that was a beginner's mistake or not. Time will tell


----------



## Hearbsmoken420 (Aug 23, 2018)

Trichrome_kush said:


> Sure no problem my friend. I'll be putting some new pics up in the next few days. 4 of the 6 have had thier bottom 2 sets of fan leaves cit off. I don't know if that was a beginner's mistake or not. Time will tell


 how old from seed are they are you close to flower or still very early in veg


----------



## Trichrome_kush (Aug 23, 2018)

Hearbsmoken420 said:


> how old from seed are they are you close to flower or still very early in veg


They'll be 28 days from seed tonight. Growing in coco so I'd guess another 3 weeks in veg then onto 12/12 under a 600w HPS for 50 days


----------



## zizijohn (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey y'all--

I've been growing (and lurking) on these forums for about six years, and finally decided to get an account and start posting! After a bit of a hiatus, my state recently went legal, and I also just moved to a new spot where I can pop my beans with relative ease and privacy. Currently just got some JOTI Blueberry into the dirt, and am sprouting some Sativa Seeds Full Moon (got my hands on the last pack of those seeds on earth, apparently!) Thank you all for the wealth of info you've provided me--I'm eager to start contributing to this community.


----------



## mr305mj (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey ladies and gents I’m new to the site and want to say thanks in advance for all the help and support. 
My first grow consist of
4x4x6.5 tent
1000w hydro crunch air cooled hood 6inch
Eye Hortilux both Mh/HPS 
I have 4 20g smart pots With no till soil
I’m growing 
1 Lemon Candy top right 
1 Kings Kush top left
2 XXL Chz auto bottom 2 left one started later then right took a while to pop from soil 
If you have any suggest definitely hmu. 
Thanks to everyone


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey I'm curious about all the other vegetation in your pots. Will they cause problems later on with too space? Beautiful plants by the way! Super healthy looking.


----------



## mr305mj (Aug 24, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> Hey I'm curious about all the other vegetation in your pots. Will they cause problems later on with too space? Beautiful plants by the way! Super healthy looking.


The extra veg is there to help keep soil moist and later down the road when the girls get bigger it will die out and add nitrogen back into the soil.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 24, 2018)

mr305mj said:


> The extra veg is there to help keep soil moist and later down the road when the girls get bigger it will die out and add nitrogen back into the soil.


Good to know! I've never heard of that being done before but it makes sense. Thank you very much. I'd give you a like but I cant do those yet. I'm going to follow you though because I want to see those beautiful ladies do they're thing!


----------



## Arnski5000 (Aug 24, 2018)

New guy here just saying hi. Yet to figure out this site yet but will defo be popping up now n then. Hopefully


----------



## mr305mj (Aug 24, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> Good to know! I've never heard of that being done before but it makes sense. Thank you very much. I'd give you a like but I cant do those yet. I'm going to follow you though because I want to see those beautiful ladies do they're thing!


Cool thank I’ll try to stay updated


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 24, 2018)

Arnski5000 said:


> New guy here just saying hi. Yet to figure out this site yet but will defo be popping up now n then. Hopefully


You need any help feel free to hit me up. This site is full of great information and great people. Hope to see you around the forums and threads!


----------



## Arnski5000 (Aug 25, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> You need any help feel free to hit me up. This site is full of great information and great people. Hope to see you around the forums and threads!


Thanks mate.i have grown before but a few years ago and always from cuttings. I'm also trying led for first time so it really is a bit new to me. I'm on day 7 from seed and just winging it.


----------



## Arnski5000 (Aug 25, 2018)

Arnski5000 said:


> Thanks mate.i have grown before but a few years ago and always from cuttings. I'm also trying led for first time so it really is a bit new to me. I'm on day 7 from seed and just winging it.


----------



## Arnski5000 (Aug 25, 2018)

Not sure if these have stretched too much. Don't seem to have stretched any in last 24 hours tho. I will be checking regular. Any advice much appreciated


----------



## Arnski5000 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 25, 2018)

Arnski5000 said:


> Not sure if these have stretched too much. Don't seem to have stretched any in last 24 hours tho. I will be checking regular. Any advice much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4186601 View attachment 4186601 View attachment 4186602


No problem man! Those first few do look a little stretched to me. But they are not so stretched that they are falling over. Nice and healthy looking though! So your doing good there! My advice for now would be try lowering your lights a few inches and seeing if that doesn't help stop the stretching. Or give it a few days before you do that because you said they haven't stretched much in the last 24hrs. Leds are new to me as well. I look forward to learning with you throughout your grows my friend.


----------



## Mdog710 (Aug 25, 2018)

Whats up everyone socal in the house


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 25, 2018)

Mdog710 said:


> Whats up everyone socal in the house


What up


----------



## Arnski5000 (Aug 26, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> No problem man! Those first few do look a little stretched to me. But they are not so stretched that they are falling over. Nice and healthy looking though! So your doing good there! My advice for now would be try lowering your lights a few inches and seeing if that doesn't help stop the stretching. Or give it a few days before you do that because you said they haven't stretched much in the last 24hrs. Leds are new to me as well. I look forward to learning with you throughout your grows my friend.


Thanks Mike I have left light as is and they haven't stretched at all yet in nearly 2 days. Leaves looking bigger now so fingers crossed everything going fine.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 26, 2018)

Arnski5000 said:


> Thanks Mike I have left light as is and they haven't stretched at all yet in nearly 2 days. Leaves looking bigger now so fingers crossed everything going fine.


That's awesome to hear man!! The first set of true leaves will absorb water through the air and I'm pretty sure that is why they tend to swell a little bit. That's a good thing though as the roots haven't really stretched out too much into the soil. Keep a good eye on em and watch for deficiencies and lock out!


----------



## Hearbsmoken420 (Aug 28, 2018)

Trichrome_kush said:


> They'll be 28 days from seed tonight. Growing in coco so I'd guess another 3 weeks in veg then onto 12/12 under a 600w HPS for 50 days


Im 21 days from seed on my first critical mass auto × fast auto devil#2 and two more just popped from seed so far so good i think may have stunted this girl she looks a bit small


----------



## Arnski5000 (Aug 29, 2018)

12 days in no nutrients yet any comments muchly appreciated. First time growing from seed under led


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 29, 2018)

Arnski5000 said:


> 12 days in no nutrients yet any comments muchly appreciated. First time growing from seed under led View attachment 4189107 View attachment 4189109 View attachment 4189107 View attachment 4189109 View attachment 4189109


Looking good! Nice and healthy looking.


----------



## BaROne123 (Aug 29, 2018)

Trichrome_kush said:


> Hi all, I just joined today after reading links on Google. Great site with outstanding info, sure I won't become stuck with this great group.
> 
> Newbie farmer 4th week into first grow and loving it View attachment 4183864


I too am a green horn newbie... and can say that the members of rollitup have been very helpful. You have definitely come into a great group of folk with huge knowledge and kindness which they don't mind sharing with us newbies. Grow well my fellow newbie.


----------



## MisterKister (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello I'm new to this site but I am an overgrow com refugee. Shit that was a long time ago already. Im definitely not new to growing. Currently I have mk ultra x bubblegum from th seeds growing at the moment in hempy buckets with the lucas formula for nutes


----------



## Arnski5000 (Aug 29, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> Looking good! Nice and healthy looking.


Cheers Mike sometimes just need someone say something assuring. Would defo recommend led for seedlings so far. Not sure how they will do overall but gonna try it as experiment.hope yours doing well buddy


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 29, 2018)

@C-theGrower


----------



## Marijuanagoddess0101 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi did I top this plant properly?


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 30, 2018)

Marijuanagoddess0101 said:


> Hi did I top this plant properly?


Id say yes. or maybe its FIM. Either way you cut off at least the very top most node correct?


----------



## Marijuanagoddess0101 (Aug 30, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> Id say yes. or maybe its FIM. Either way you cut off at least the very top most node correct?


Yes I did, but when I had topped my other plant before, it started growing normal leaves on top, I thought it might have been a FIM, but it only grew fan leaves instead of stems. Oh well, hopefully this plant doesn't go dumb on me lol.. I believe I cut it right for a top.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 30, 2018)

Marijuanagoddess0101 said:


> Yes I did, but when I had topped my other plant before, it started growing normal leaves on top, I thought it might have been a FIM, but it only grew fan leaves instead of stems. Oh well, hopefully this plant doesn't go dumb on me lol.. I believe I cut it right for a top.


I believe you did too. Give her a week or so and watch for the new growth. I just topped mine the other day and since I did it all her lower stems have really shot out and up. I'm sure your plant is fine. Could have maybe just slowed growth a bit. I've had that happen before. Only took 1-2 weeks to bounce back better than ever. How often are you topping?


----------



## Marijuanagoddess0101 (Aug 30, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> I believe you did too. Give her a week or so and watch for the new growth. I just topped mine the other day and since I did it all her lower stems have really shot out and up. I'm sure your plant is fine. Could have maybe just slowed growth a bit. I've had that happen before. Only took 1-2 weeks to bounce back better than ever. How often are you topping?


That was her second top after the first one didn't work out in my favor.. I topped her again about 5 days after the first top.mine is also bushing out ! Just hope I didn't stress her out too much, good luck with your grow  and thank you for the feedback! Youre the First person on here to actually help me out lol


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 30, 2018)

Marijuanagoddess0101 said:


> That was her second top after the first one didn't work out in my favor.. I topped her again about 5 days after the first top.mine is also bushing out ! Just hope I didn't stress her out too much, good luck with your grow  and thank you for the feedback! Youre the First person on here to actually help me out lol


No problem at all! I'll be following your grow so hit me up if you have any questions. I dont know everything but with all the threads and forums and good people on here we will be able to find answers! Good luck on your grow as well! I look forward to seeing your updates!


----------



## DarkHorror101 (Aug 30, 2018)

This is spider mites? Over nutrients? Any other bug? Poor transplanting since I transplanted three days before.

Was literally healthy three days before. Happened nearly over night.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 30, 2018)

DarkHorror101 said:


> View attachment 4189813 View attachment 4189812 This is spider mites? Over nutrients? Any other bug? Poor transplanting since I transplanted three days before.
> 
> Was literally healthy three days before. Happened nearly over night.


Wow. That's a real bummer. What kind of soil and nutes are you using? I ask because it could very well be more than one problem. Then again it may not.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 30, 2018)

Gary123 said:


> I’m a noob to growing. First plant from seed to flower coming to a end .


Looks like you did an awesome job!


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 30, 2018)

DarkHorror101 said:


> View attachment 4189813 View attachment 4189812 This is spider mites? Over nutrients? Any other bug? Poor transplanting since I transplanted three days before.
> 
> Was literally healthy three days before. Happened nearly over night.


Looks like major nute burn. Ain't bugs.


----------



## Growin'InTheNude (Aug 30, 2018)

delta9thc said:


> I'm such an idiot. I forgot a few details about my clone.
> 
> After taking cutting, I quickly put it into water in a jar / vase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Growin'InTheNude (Aug 30, 2018)

I have found that this is the best for starting and keeping clones.. You wet the cut, dip in the powder, put directly in soil and spray with the root stimulator and water mix 3-4 times a day for a week or 2.. Soon the roots will take form and off she goes..


----------



## coocooforkush (Aug 31, 2018)

Had to post this. Talk about lucky. This plant had leaf spot when it was 3 weeks old I sprayed it with neem and I took the pot outside and left it there. We went away for six weeks and i came home to this. Four feet of nicely budding critical kush. Outstanding!


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 31, 2018)

coocooforkush said:


> Had to post this. Talk about lucky. This plant had leaf spot when it was 3 weeks old I sprayed it with neem and I took the pot outside and left it there. We went away for six weeks and i came home to this. Four feet of nicely budding critical kush. Outstanding!


GOT DAM! Heart react, that shit is beautiful!!


----------



## MisterKister (Aug 31, 2018)

Gary123 said:


> Is this hermi traits ?


Yes it is...


----------



## MisterKister (Aug 31, 2018)

I'd just let it go.. Probably still be decent smoke


----------



## BazookaJoe2 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello fellow growers, I’ve been using this site as a reference for a while now and decided to create an account today. I’m a beginner grower. This year is my first grow and so far it’s going very well! I’m growing outdoor and I have two females that are about week 2-3 into flowering and are stacking up nicely! The strain is unknown, but I got the seeds from a bag that was pretty good bud so it should be awesome. I’ll add a few pics.


----------



## Arnski5000 (Sep 3, 2018)

Just reppoted 2 of my babies. I watered them last night but the soil seemed very loose when I took them out of the little pots. Got a good amount of root in there tho so fingers crossed they should be ok. I'm more a fan of underwatering than drowning them but never grown from seed before so it's all a learning curve.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 3, 2018)

Arnski5000 said:


> Just reppoted 2 of my babies. I watered them last night but the soil seemed very loose when I took them out of the little pots. Got a good amount of root in there tho so fingers crossed they should be ok. I'm more a fan of underwatering than drowning them but never grown from seed before so it's all a learning curve.


They look healthy for sure! What kind of soil are you using? And being that young I'm not surprised that it was loose. Also at that stage you definitely want to under water like your doing. Keep it up!


----------



## Solis Altilis (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello friends. New grower here, first time joining forums, haven't been much of a lurker, but when I google for info I always get threads that come up that I've scanned through when applicable. Currently have my first and only girl growing from a single bag seed I found in some Diamond OG I had picked up from a dispensary. It just happened to be the beginning of April when I found it so I tossed it outside to see what would happen. Needless to say I wasn't ready for what followed. She's mid way through flower now and is far from perfect at this point and not nearly as healthy as she had been through veg, she's definitely got multiple issues going on with droop, yellowing, pests, and she's just been bleeding fan leaves for 3 weeks plus, 15ish a day. Never did any defoliation, so at least she has had a lot of leaves to loose. Hopefully she'll pull through and give me a halfway decent harvest. Not sure how much longer she's got.


----------



## BazookaJoe2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Solis Altilis said:


> Hello friends. New grower here, first time joining forums, haven't been much of a lurker, but when I google for info I always get threads that come up that I've scanned through when applicable. Currently have my first and only girl growing from a single bag seed I found in some Diamond OG I had picked up from a dispensary. It just happened to be the beginning of April when I found it so I tossed it outside to see what would happen. Needless to say I wasn't ready for what followed. She's mid way through flower now and is far from perfect at this point and not nearly as healthy as she had been through veg, she's definitely got multiple issues going on with droop, yellowing, pests, and she's just been bleeding fan leaves for 3 weeks plus, 15ish a day. Never did any defoliation, so at least she has had a lot of leaves to loose. Hopefully she'll pull through and give me a halfway decent harvest. Not sure how much longer she's got.


How big is that pot?


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 3, 2018)

Solis Altilis said:


> Hello friends. New grower here, first time joining forums, haven't been much of a lurker, but when I google for info I always get threads that come up that I've scanned through when applicable. Currently have my first and only girl growing from a single bag seed I found in some Diamond OG I had picked up from a dispensary. It just happened to be the beginning of April when I found it so I tossed it outside to see what would happen. Needless to say I wasn't ready for what followed. She's mid way through flower now and is far from perfect at this point and not nearly as healthy as she had been through veg, she's definitely got multiple issues going on with droop, yellowing, pests, and she's just been bleeding fan leaves for 3 weeks plus, 15ish a day. Never did any defoliation, so at least she has had a lot of leaves to loose. Hopefully she'll pull through and give me a halfway decent harvest. Not sure how much longer she's got.


What soil are you using? What nutes are you using? What is the ph of your feed when you water? Looks like a deficiency to me, but I'm not too experienced when it comes to diagnosing problems. I will say she looks thirsty though. Either that or heat stress causing the wilting.


----------



## Solis Altilis (Sep 3, 2018)

BazookaJoe2 said:


> How big is that pot?


25 gallons. Wish I'd done 30-40 before she started flowering, but I didn't think she'd fill up every square inch of it so quick.


----------



## Solis Altilis (Sep 3, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> What soil are you using? What nutes are you using? What is the ph of your feed when you water? Looks like a deficiency to me, but I'm not too experienced when it comes to diagnosing problems. I will say she looks thirsty though. Either that or heat stress causing the wilting.


Fox farm ocean forest w/ ~25% perlite. No amendments.
currently only using biobizz biobloom for every watering. 1 3/4 tsps per gallon, I know that's low but it's so dry and hot she's been watered every day through out her life. So she gets fed every day as well. Because of that i dose her half strength. The temps just fell down into the 80's this week and humidity is up as well now so I might switch to watering her every other day. But when ever I don't water her for a day even if it's in the low 80's the weak yellow leaves droop and wilt hard hard. But then it's I think it's easy to get her to droop from watering as well. I'm sure I just haven't managed her wet and dry cycles well. Sometimes is 105'F w/ 15% humidity, and other times its 90'F with 50% humidity. and it drops to 65-70'F at night w/ 75-85% humidity. Sometimes there is constant 15mph winds all day long, other times its dead still.
Cheap inaccurate pH strips and drops have me between 7.0-7.5 going in w/feed
I've tried to catch water coming out, doesn't go well, maybe 5.8-6.2 coming out, but that is a serious shot in the dark, would not rely on that.

She was on biobizz fixmix and algamic (sea weed extract) until a week or so ago as well. Ran out of the Algamic (actually went bad on me), and she was showing burn on the tips of the non-yellowing leaves, so I dialed the fix mix back to only once a week. Only 1/4-1/2 tsp per gallon.

She's got spider mites (no webs), just stippling on the fan leaves for at least a month.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 3, 2018)

Solis Altilis said:


> Fox farm ocean forest w/ ~25% perlite. No amendments.
> currently only using biobizz biobloom for every watering. 1 3/4 tsps per gallon, I know that's low but it's so dry and hot she's been watered every day through out her life. So she gets fed every day as well. Because of that i dose her half strength. The temps just fell down into the 80's this week and humidity is up as well now so I might switch to watering her every other day. But when ever I don't water her for a day even if it's in the low 80's the weak yellow leaves droop and wilt hard hard. But then it's I think it's easy to get her to droop from watering as well. I'm sure I just haven't managed her wet and dry cycles well. Sometimes is 105'F w/ 15% humidity, and other times its 90'F with 50% humidity. and it drops to 65-70'F at night w/ 75-85% humidity. Sometimes there is constant 15mph winds all day long, other times its dead still.
> Cheap inaccurate pH strips and drops have me between 7.0-7.5 going in w/feed
> I've tried to catch water coming out, doesn't go well, maybe 5.8-6.2 coming out, but that is a serious shot in the dark, would not rely on that.
> ...


Ok. With all that information I would definitely tell you to flush hard. Its good that you e been going quarter strength. But feeding every time causes salt build up. Which causes nutrient lock out. Flushing with just plain phed water will help alot. And do that every other time you water. So you feed today flush tomorrow feed the next day flush the day after. And keep that cycle. Unless she's still wet the next day. I always wait for them to get so dry the start to wilt after I flush. That way I know theres no root rot or anything. You may end up feeding one day flushing the second day, nothing on the 3rd day feed on the 4th day flush on the 5th nothing on the 6th. And try to ph your feed and flush water around 6.5ish give or take .2 as for the spider mites, if you don't want them to get worse I suggest getting a mesh screen and some poles and make a square around her. Make walls and a ceiling around her. Then go lady bug hunting. Get literally as many as you can and put them inside the mesh screen with the plant. I hope that helps you out at least some.


----------



## Solis Altilis (Sep 3, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> Ok. With all that information I would definitely tell you to flush hard. Its good that you e been going quarter strength. But feeding every time causes salt build up. Which causes nutrient lock out. Flushing with just plain phed water will help alot. And do that every other time you water. So you feed today flush tomorrow feed the next day flush the day after. And keep that cycle. Unless she's still wet the next day. I always wait for them to get so dry the start to wilt after I flush. That way I know theres no root rot or anything. You may end up feeding one day flushing the second day, nothing on the 3rd day feed on the 4th day flush on the 5th nothing on the 6th. And try to ph your feed and flush water around 6.5ish give or take .2 as for the spider mites, if you don't want them to get worse I suggest getting a mesh screen and some poles and make a square around her. Make walls and a ceiling around her. Then go lady bug hunting. Get literally as many as you can and put them inside the mesh screen with the plant. I hope that helps you out at least some.


Yeah, I've been thinking she might need a good flush. I had been fooling my self agains this because I had read an email correspondence with biobizz support about dosing and frequency, and they said because their products are 100% organic you can feed with every water w/o salt build up and you won't need to flush. And they suggested feeding with every watering so that the plant didn't need to readjust for the Ph and EC variations with each watering. But I'm beginning to wonder if that doesn't apply to folks in socal who may have to water everyday, and sometimes, multiple times a day during heat waves. Unfortunately I'm in med school and just don't have a moment for an intensive flush for another few weeks. And by then she'll probably be ready for her pre harvest flush anyway. The whole situation is less than optimal.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 3, 2018)

Solis Altilis said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking she might need a good flush. I had been fooling my self agains this because I had read an email correspondence with biobizz support about dosing and frequency, and they said because their products are 100% organic you can feed with every water w/o salt build up and you won't need to flush. And they suggested feeding with every watering so that the plant didn't need to readjust for the Ph and EC variations with each watering. But I'm beginning to wonder if that doesn't apply to folks in socal who may have to water everyday, and sometimes, multiple times a day during heat waves. Unfortunately I'm in med school and just don't have a moment for an intensive flush for another few weeks. And by then she'll probably be ready for her pre harvest flush anyway. The whole situation is less than optimal.


I've heard alot of people saying they dont flush I've heard alot of people say flushing is a must. I personally feel that flushing is a must. Regularly. I use FFoF soil and the dirty dozen nutrients which are supposed to be all organic as well. Ive never had a problem if I saw any kind of nute burn I flushed. But I also didn't have to water every day. Just twice a week. Nutes on Monday. Plain water on friday type of situation. I've never grown outdoors either. I want to. Just cant right now. Definitely keep going quarter strength when you feed though. Dont want to push her over the edge as stressed as she is looking already. Oh and use double the amount of water the pot could hold when you flush. 5gallon pot needing 10 gallons of plain phed water to thoroughly flush her.


----------



## Solis Altilis (Sep 3, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> I've heard alot of people saying they dont flush I've heard alot of people say flushing is a must. I personally feel that flushing is a must. Regularly. I use FFoF soil and the dirty dozen nutrients which are supposed to be all organic as well. Ive never had a problem if I saw any kind of nute burn I flushed. But I also didn't have to water every day. Just twice a week. Nutes on Monday. Plain water on friday type of situation. I've never grown outdoors either. I want to. Just cant right now. Definitely keep going quarter strength when you feed though. Dont want to push her over the edge as stressed as she is looking already. Oh and use double the amount of water the pot could hold when you flush. 5gallon pot needing 10 gallons of plain phed water to thoroughly flush her.


Yep that is the block on getting a flush done. Since she' s in a 25 gallon pot, and I'm in an apartment, so no hose. 50+ gallons of water I would have to deliver through a 1.5 gallon watering can filled by my kitchen sink. Plus my slow moving filtered water tap takes about 3 minutes to fill one watering can. The time for that is just no there right now. I could speed things up by bypassing the filtered water, but then I'm worried about chlorine smoking all my soil's micro life in the last weeks of flower. I dunno, I might be able to pull it off next weekend. She's definitely not happy. Just really hoping she can make it through.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 3, 2018)

Solis Altilis said:


> Yep that is the block on getting a flush done. Since she' s in a 25 gallon pot, and I'm in an apartment, so no hose. 50+ gallons of water I would have to deliver through a 1.5 gallon watering can filled by my kitchen sink. Plus my slow moving filtered water tap takes about 3 minutes to fill one watering can. The time for that is just no there right now. I could speed things up by bypassing the filtered water, but then I'm worried about chlorine smoking all my soil's micro life in the last weeks of flower. I dunno, I might be able to pull it off next weekend. She's definitely not happy. Just really hoping she can make it through.


That's a tough one for sure. Hope you can get her through! Good luck!


----------



## Solis Altilis (Sep 3, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> That's a tough one for sure. Hope you can get her through! Good luck!


Thanks man. I certainly do as well!


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Sep 4, 2018)

New grower here. I have 1 grow under my belt from like 6 years ago. I grew White Widow. Turned out OK i guess, since I used soil, Miracle Grow nutrients and only 250w MH/HPS lighting fixture. Currently, I have a 2-12gallon bucket recirculating DWC with a 27 gallon reservoir. Using General Hydroponics liquid nutrients this time around and now growing under 2- 1200w LED's by BESTVA. Seedlings were just put under the lights yesterday.

Current temps of water fluxuates between 67.3F-69.6F
Current air temperature inside tent are 75F with a humidity of 42%
Tap Water is at 142PPM default
pH is 6.0-6.2


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 5, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> New grower here. I have 1 grow under my belt from like 6 years ago. I grew White Widow. Turned out OK i guess, since I used soil, Miracle Grow nutrients and only 250w MH/HPS lighting fixture. Currently, I have a 2-12gallon bucket recirculating DWC with a 27 gallon reservoir. Using General Hydroponics liquid nutrients this time around and now growing under 2- 1200w LED's by BESTVA. Seedlings were just put under the lights yesterday.
> 
> Current temps of water fluxuates between 67.3F-69.6F
> Current air temperature inside tent are 75F with a humidity of 42%
> ...


Well it sounds like your in it to win it this time! Good luck to you! Post pics so we can see those beautiful ladies!


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Sep 5, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> Well it sounds like your in it to win it this time! Good luck to you! Post pics so we can see those beautiful ladies!


I am not allowed to post pics or link yet. It appears I am too new lol


----------



## Arnski5000 (Sep 5, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> They look healthy for sure! What kind of soil are you using? And being that young I'm not surprised that it was loose. Also at that stage you definitely want to under water like your doing. Keep it up!


Sorry Mike only just seen this. The soil is called plant magic + I've read it's specially designed for the water around here and it does seem be doing the job. I normally use canna a and b nutes and have got 2 full bottles of this bit it's possibly 3 years old and I have read good stuff about the plant magic range so I will be starting with this all being well maybe Saturday on 1ml per litre


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 5, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I am not allowed to post pics or link yet. It appears I am too new lol


It'll happen. Keep asking questions and trying to help others best you can and it will become available.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 5, 2018)

Arnski5000 said:


> Sorry Mike only just seen this. The soil is called plant magic + I've read it's specially designed for the water around here and it does seem be doing the job. I normally use canna a and b nutes and have got 2 full bottles of this bit it's possibly 3 years old and I have read good stuff about the plant magic range so I will be starting with this all being well maybe Saturday on 1ml per litre


Its all good! I've never heard of that soil before until now. Make sure when you start adding those nutes to start at quarter strength as to not burn the plants up.


----------



## BazookaJoe2 (Sep 7, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> New grower here. I have 1 grow under my belt from like 6 years ago. I grew White Widow. Turned out OK i guess, since I used soil, Miracle Grow nutrients and only 250w MH/HPS lighting fixture. Currently, I have a 2-12gallon bucket recirculating DWC with a 27 gallon reservoir. Using General Hydroponics liquid nutrients this time around and now growing under 2- 1200w LED's by BESTVA. Seedlings were just put under the lights yesterday.
> 
> Current temps of water fluxuates between 67.3F-69.6F
> Current air temperature inside tent are 75F with a humidity of 42%
> ...


Wow I’d say that’s an upgrade from the last grow! Haha you should kill it this time! Can’t wait to see pics of your setup, and watch the girls grow.


----------



## Arnski5000 (Sep 7, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> Its all good! I've never heard of that soil before until now. Make sure when you start adding those nutes to start at quarter strength as to not burn the plants up.


First nutes added at 1ml a litre ph at 6 ish just trying 1 plant so far see what happens. Fingers crossed but my babies looking good to me. It is such a great hobby never mind the rewards


----------



## likeangel (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello evrybody, I m sorry for my English because in my country we speak french ... i wright how i can and i hope that you understand what i say... my name is Angelo Im from belgium and i have no more expérience in culture but i have agronomic knowledge.. because I study it at school... I m a consumer not really to be High ...its really for medical use because I have lot of pain .... i happy to meet you and i hope find solution to stop or reduce morphinic product

Have a Nice day

Angel


----------



## BazookaJoe2 (Sep 8, 2018)

likeangel said:


> Hello evrybody, I m sorry for my English because in my country we speak french ... i wright how i can and i hope that you understand what i say... my name is Angelo Im from belgium and i have no more expérience in culture but i have agronomic knowledge.. because I study it at school... I m a consumer not really to be High ...its really for medical use because I have lot of pain .... i happy to meet you and i hope find solution to stop or reduce morphinic product
> 
> Have a Nice day
> 
> Angel


Hello there nice of you to join to forum! Hope you find everything you’re looking for!


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 8, 2018)

To get mold off a limb could I just cut it out ?


----------



## BazookaJoe2 (Sep 8, 2018)

Gary123 said:


> To get mold off a limb could I just cut it out ?


What kind of mold? Bud rot or surface mold... do you have pictures?


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 8, 2018)

Here’s one


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 8, 2018)

Gary123 said:


> Here’s one


I've never seen that before. You can search the threads in the forums to see if someone else has had the same problem. And how they managed it. I don't know if I would cut it off though. Could cause it to spread. Better to research and make sure you know what you are dealing with. Good luck to you!


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 8, 2018)

It looks to be spreading anyways . I’d hate for it to ruin her . She still got a few weeks.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Sep 8, 2018)

Gary123 said:


> It looks to be spreading anyways . I’d hate for it to ruin her . She still got a few weeks.


I sadly have no idea friend. I really hope you can turn her around before the mold takes over completely.


----------



## BazookaJoe2 (Sep 8, 2018)

Gary123 said:


> Here’s one


That looks like bud rot to me, unfortunately there isn’t much to do about it at this stage that I am aware of. Chopping off too much of the plant might shock her too much this late in the game.


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 8, 2018)

Experiment time I guess .lol I cut it out we’ll see what happens if she gets to bad off harvest time .


----------



## Arnski5000 (Sep 9, 2018)

3 weeks from seed


----------



## likeangel (Sep 10, 2018)

BazookaJoe2 said:


> Hello there nice of you to join to forum! Hope you find everything you’re looking for!


Thx cbd power


----------



## DruidDude (Sep 10, 2018)

I just found ya'll. Hope to post pics soon. Growing outdoors in the Deep South. Peace n Love.


----------



## Wolfie619$! (Sep 10, 2018)

Another newbie looks like a great site looking forward to contributing to the community thanks for the welcome..


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 11, 2018)

Some of that out door Deep South .


----------



## BazookaJoe2 (Sep 11, 2018)

Gary123 said:


> Some of that out door Deep South .


Some of that outdoor in the Midwest


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks like someone dumped a bag of sugar all over her .


----------



## BazookaJoe2 (Sep 11, 2018)

Gary123 said:


> Looks like someone dumped a bag of sugar all over her .


Nice! I’ve just got bag seed but it’s from an awesome bag what you got there?


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 11, 2018)

Mines a bag seed as well guy was calling it gorilla glue


----------



## sacballa (Sep 12, 2018)

How do like someone’s comment?


----------



## Herrick (Sep 13, 2018)

Great website. I have been a visitor for a long time. Have had 2 indoor grows over the last few years. First was a micro 1/4 gal tea jugs. Second was in 1 gallon fabric pot. Currently working on a 5 gallon fabric pot grow. Purchased decent LED for this one.Can't wait to start a journal. My grows have improved each time, but I find some of it overwhelming because all deficiencies look the same to me. Here to learn. Thanks.


----------



## kiwisunset (Sep 13, 2018)

Long time lurker and finally decided to make an account... I'm Orig from Scotland but now living out in New Zealand. Looking forward to contributing to some threads in the near future..


----------



## Arnski5000 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ok so here my babies at around 26 days. They had like 2 feeds at 1mil a litre twice in last week. Any comments or advice welcome please. Grown from seed using led. I'm using plant magic plus soil and nutrients. I've always used canna a and b before and also canazyme. Should I be thinking about adding some kind of canazyme soon to help these babies grow


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2018)

Arnski5000 said:


> Ok so here my babies at around 26 days. They had like 2 feeds at 1mil a litre twice in last week. Any comments or advice welcome please. Grown from seed using led. I'm using plant magic plus soil and nutrients. I've always used canna a and b before and also canazyme. Should I be thinking about adding some kind of canazyme soon to help these babies grow


looking good I always loved the dark green from veg under led's


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2018)

sacballa said:


> How do like someone’s comment?


You need enough post or like (not sure which) then it appears in bottom right corner of every post
I gave you a like LOL


----------



## BazookaJoe2 (Sep 15, 2018)

Arnski5000 said:


> Ok so here my babies at around 26 days. They had like 2 feeds at 1mil a litre twice in last week. Any comments or advice welcome please. Grown from seed using led. I'm using plant magic plus soil and nutrients. I've always used canna a and b before and also canazyme. Should I be thinking about adding some kind of canazyme soon to help these babies grow


What led are you using? How many watts?


----------



## josh5794 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi my name is Josh and I’m new to the forum haven’t posted much before but have used the forum for some great tips and advice I’ve started a journal if anyone is interested. Great site so far with some top people 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/nft-lsd-grow-with-cob.975936/


----------



## Arnski5000 (Sep 16, 2018)

BazookaJoe2 said:


> What led are you using? How many watts?


It's a mars hydro 240 w


----------



## reynescabruner (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello there! Newbie here too. Hope to learn a lot from here.


----------



## Jacob_ (Sep 18, 2018)

As a new member with this literally being my first reply/post, I appreciate the welcomeness of the thread title. So thanks for that!

I’m from Northern California and started 2 clones late (arguably extra late), both being choco hashberry. I’m not expecting a high yield but I figured it was a good experience to learn from before the season starts back up. They are about 6 weeks old and starting to pre-flower at about 18 inches. Using planters outdoors with Fox farm and big bloom every other watering. Wish me luck! I look forward to future postings with you guys.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 18, 2018)

reynescabruner said:


> Hello there! Newbie here too. Hope to learn a lot from here.





Jacob_ said:


> As a new member with this literally being my first reply/post, I appreciate the welcomeness of the thread title. So thanks for that!
> 
> I’m from Northern California and started 2 clones late (arguably extra late), both being choco hashberry. I’m not expecting a high yield but I figured it was a good experience to learn from before the season starts back up. They are about 6 weeks old and starting to pre-flower at about 18 inches. Using planters outdoors with Fox farm and big bloom every other watering. Wish me luck! I look forward to future postings with you guys.





kiwisunset said:


> Long time lurker and finally decided to make an account... I'm Orig from Scotland but now living out in New Zealand. Looking forward to contributing to some threads in the near future..


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2018)

sacballa said:


> How do like someone’s comment?


Durrrrrrrr


----------



## Arnski5000 (Sep 18, 2018)

1 month in and I've got paranoid about watering. My soil seems take days to dry out and I've only been giving them a litre at a time with 1ml nutes in twice. I'm fairly happy with the way these are going under led and uaing plant magic plus soil.Any comment appreciated as this is a stealth grow so riding solo here. Also roots are well out the bottom of these pots sorry not sure of size but have grown in these before and always done good.


----------



## a Pot for Pot (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey all,

I'm new to the forum, thought I should introduce myself. 

Been growing for over 10 years, mostly greenhouse and light dep, though I've done plenty of indoor as well. 

Nowadays I grow mostly outdoor, powered by the sun. I've got some small grow rooms set up too. I mostly blend my own Super Soil, and I've been having a lot of fun with auto-flowers lately. They don't get as big as regular seeds, so they're easier to manage on my balcony, and the 90 day turnaround lets me experiment with different supplements more quickly. Especially in California where I can get 4 harvests a year.


----------



## Jacob_ (Sep 19, 2018)

a Pot for Pot said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, thought I should introduce myself.
> 
> ...



I’m new myself! Glad to see more new people coming in. How did you mix your own super soil? I used FF ocean blend with some worm castings and peat moss, big bloom every other watering. Doing moderately well. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Birdyt4200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello, name is birdyt4200. How is everyone today? I was just joing this group to hopefully post pics of my plant. I'd like some feed back. To give you a rundown on what's going on with my plant. Back 4/20 started from seed got about two months into it found a few bettle borers in my stalks almost all of them. Cut them out with a blade scrapped crap out then ties and taped back together. The lady did well after this. Stressed for a couple weeks but bounced back nice. I lost the main cola during this. Basicly the lady thought I topped it. Well now it's around week 5 or 6 of flowering. I realy lost track since I got the bettles and it set the plant back a bit. Just looking for some feed back. I belive this is mostly a indica strain. I used some fertilizer during veg kept it outside most of the time. When it started to flower I realy stopped feeding it. just water I'm giving her. How does she look. Any idea how long this has been flowering??? Also I live in midwest currently we have about a week of rain coming so I put her in basement till it's not so moist outside. Is this ok?


----------



## Birdyt4200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Jacob_ said:


> As a new member with this literally being my first reply/post, I appreciate the welcomeness of the thread title. So thanks for that!
> 
> I’m from Northern California and started 2 clones late (arguably extra late), both being choco hashberry. I’m not expecting a high yield but I figured it was a good experience to learn from before the season starts back up. They are about 6 weeks old and starting to pre-flower at about 18 inches. Using planters outdoors with Fox farm and big bloom every other watering. Wish me luck! I look forward to future postings with you guys.


Good luck!


----------



## Lordhooha (Sep 20, 2018)

Birdyt4200 said:


> View attachment 4202018 View attachment 4202016 Hello, name is birdyt4200. How is everyone today? I was just joing this group to hopefully post pics of my plant. I'd like some feed back. To give you a rundown on what's going on with my plant. Back 4/20 started from seed got about two months into it found a few bettle borers in my stalks almost all of them. Cut them out with a blade scrapped crap out then ties and taped back together. The lady did well after this. Stressed for a couple weeks but bounced back nice. I lost the main cola during this. Basicly the lady thought I topped it. Well now it's around week 5 or 6 of flowering. I realy lost track since I got the bettles and it set the plant back a bit. Just looking for some feed back. I belive this is mostly a indica strain. I used some fertilizer during veg kept it outside most of the time. When it started to flower I realy stopped feeding it. just water I'm giving her. How does she look. Any idea how long this has been flowering??? Also I live in midwest currently we have about a week of rain coming so I put her in basement till it's not so moist outside. Is this ok?View attachment 4202014 View attachment 4202016


You’ve got quite some time to go man. At least 6 weeks.


----------



## Birdyt4200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> You’ve got quite some time to go man. At least 6 weeks.


Right on thanks man.


----------



## DuckW419 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hey guys, Duck here. New grower and cannabis enthusiast. Just wanted to say hello. I got my first grow going with a forty dollar investment can you dig it? I kinda wish I had waited just a bit longer and gotten things I would do better with. Established genetics and better soil to name just two. OH WELL!! I'm not out anything and I'm satisfying that urge and I'll have time to get myself set up better. Wish me luck, I'll be in touch.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 21, 2018)

DuckW419 said:


> Hey guys, Duck here. New grower and cannabis enthusiast. Just wanted to say hello. I got my first grow going with a forty dollar investment can you dig it? I kinda wish I had waited just a bit longer and gotten things I would do better with. Established genetics and better soil to name just two. OH WELL!! I'm not out anything and I'm satisfying that urge and I'll have time to get myself set up better. Wish me luck, I'll be in touch.


Hey Duck, I'm not sure what your budget is? 40 bucks is a start though lol. I've listed what I've bought and its posted on a thread with prices and where I bought the items. Welcome to RIU! If you're searching for something specific use that search button. If you're not able to find what you're looking for then ask around, lots of very smart helpful people here. Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## RichardSpirit (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello Folks, Dick here. I'm currently experimenting with autoflowers. I decided to create this account because I am growing Purple Maiden for which there is very little information. So, I thought I would share my experiences.

As far as I can tell Purple Maiden comes from the Czech Republic and is a cross between Lowryder and Purple Kush 70% Indica, 27% Sativa 3% ruderalis.

I'm using Plagron Nutes which are popular in Europe. Basic starter pack; Terra Grow, Terra Bloom, Power Roots, Pure Zym and Green Sensation. Plagron Light Mix soil. 85w CFL inside a homemade tent using a clothes drying rack and diamond reflective material. My landlady is cool so no need to worry too much about smell and keep the bottom open to allow for circulation of the air. At night I wrap it in blankets to cover any escaping light from being seen outside of my window. This also serves to keep it warm as the nights are starting to get cooler already and I keep all the windows open.
Total Startup cost roughly $200.

Germinated the first one August 21. She had a rough re-potting but seems to be rebounding nicely.


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey guys, been lurking here for a while reading up while I started my first crop. Been at it since June. I have two lovely ladies and a questionable third. Just bag seed for now. Lots to learn. My first two plants are flower week 9. The wait is killing me, but they're not ready.


----------



## Yurpa (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey there guys - hoping to get some advise. Been reading a lot and am about to pull trigger on a new setup and want to see if y'all think it looks alright. 
8x4 grow tent 2 rotating fans inside with 440 cfm exhaust with carbon filter and 240 cfm intake fan. Growing in a DIY 8 pot rdwc undercurrent system lit by 3600 w (~1000 actual w) LEDs. Growing autoflowers (Barneys Pineapple express, fastbuds six shooter). Feeding with general hydroponics flora micro gro bloom and calmag. Full water changes every 7-10 days. 1100 GPH air pump and 1056 gph water pump. 
Let me know what you think. If youve done a similar setup please let me know how its treated you. Thanks!


----------



## Birdyt4200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Here an update of my second grow. First flowering grow lol. Not sure how far along they are but I member told me I had about 6 weeks to go. I lost track of time during start of flowering becouse of Beatle borers cut my stalk took them out taped together rebounded just fine. But no idea how long they been in flowering since it stressed them or slowed the groth for a while.   View attachment 4203295


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 22, 2018)

I am pretty new to rollitup and just wanted to introduce myself to your wonderful cannabis community. I am honered to be a new member. I have been growing cannabis for over 21 years. I still grow my own but almost strictly for the production of concentrates. For the last three years I almost strictly experiment with different concentrates. Mainly bho types. Sometimes I "winterize" with pure organic ethanol after the vacuum oven. Depending on the application. Blah, blah, blah I could go on and on sorry. Just glad to be here! Hopefully I can teach some of things I have picked up, and likely learn some new teks, and pick the brains of other cannabis lovers like me. Hope that didn't sound as corny as it felt. Lol. Peace Kid Kannabi5 out.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2018)

Welcome To RIU


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 22, 2018)

I am pretty new to ro llitup and just wanted to introduce myself to your wonderful cannabis community. I am homered to be a new member. I have been growing cannabis for over 21 years. I still grow my own but almost strictly for the production of concentrates. For the last three years I almost strictly experiment with different concentrates. Mainly bho types. Sometimes I "winterize" with pure organic ethanol after the vacuum oven. Depending on the application. Blah, blah, blah I could go on and on sorry. Just glad to be here! Hopefully I can teach some of things I have picked up, and likely learn some new teks, and pick the brains of other cannabis lovers like me. Hope that didn't sound as corny as it felt. Lol. Peace Kid Kannabi5 out.....


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 22, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome To RIU


Thank u Herb & Suds for the warm welcome! Look forward to sharing info!


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 22, 2018)

Brand new here.. Oklahoma here, just got my 5x5x7 tent with 630w cmh.. Ffof for soil, 5gallon fabric pots.. Seeds are germinating paper towel method right now.. Gonna throw them in some solo cups and then into some 1 gallon fabric pots until I can sex and then fems into 5 gallons.. One of my. Only questions so far is.. With new seedlings, the only light I have is my 630w cmh.. Plan on just throwing them under it with the light probably 36inch above them.. Sound right?.. Germinated seeds going taproot down into solo cup.. Inch down.. And judt cover and softly softly pat down.. Right? Any help is appreciated! Excited to be apart of rollitup!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Brand new here.. Oklahoma here, just got my 5x5x7 tent with 630w cmh.. Ffof for soil, 5gallon fabric pots.. Seeds are germinating paper towel method right now.. Gonna throw them in some solo cups and then into some 1 gallon fabric pots until I can sex and then fems into 5 gallons.. One of my. Only questions so far is.. With new seedlings, the only light I have is my 630w cmh.. Plan on just throwing them under it with the light probably 36inch above them.. Sound right?.. Germinated seeds going taproot down into solo cup.. Inch down.. And judt cover and softly softly pat down.. Right? Any help is appreciated! Excited to be apart of rollitup!


Sounds like a thought out plan and Welcome to RIU


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2018)

Birdyt4200 said:


> Here an update of my second grow. First flowering grow lol. Not sure how far along they are but I member told me I had about 6 weeks to go. I lost track of time during start of flowering becouse of Beatle borers cut my stalk took them out taped together rebounded just fine. But no idea how long they been in flowering since it stressed them or slowed the groth for a while. View attachment 4203292 View attachment 4203292 View attachment 4203295


You do need some time (weeks) but the wait will be worth it and welcome


----------



## Birdyt4200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> You do need some time (weeks) but the wait will be worth it and welcome


Ok thanks man. I'm in the up north south of Canada but in states. Weather is getting pretty cold. Worrying I wont have enough time left of the season. On other hand outdoor grow cold weather less pest. Today I noticed seeds in most of the colas this girl has been through hell and back. Beside seeds and bugs it's been a learning experience. I feel like I'm a pro for outdoor grow already learned so much still mor to learn.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey Guys
Thanks Question has been answered


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 22, 2018)

My only con


Mfincher3526 said:


> Brand new here.. Oklahoma here, just got my 5x5x7 tent with 630w cmh.. Ffof for soil, 5gallon fabric pots.. Seeds are germinating paper towel method right now.. Gonna throw them in some solo cups and then into some 1 gallon fabric pots until I can sex and then fems into 5 gallons.. One of my. Only questions so far is.. With new seedlings, the only light I have is my 630w cmh.. Plan on just throwing them under it with the light probably 36inch above them.. Sound right?.. Germinated seeds going taproot down into solo cup.. Inch down.. And judt cover and softly softly pat down.. Right? Any help is appreciated! Excited to be apart of rollitup!


My only concern is throwing ur new little seedlings directly under any h.i.d. light as their first means of illumination. Pretty intense. If you can't afford a t-5. Any florescent will work for the first week or so. Then you can move them under your mh. You're right to keep it high, and put the seedlings as far from that light as you can in that small tent then inch them closer to the center, a little more each day. You don't want to hurt your sensitive little seedlings. If u ignore the florescent. At least shade them a bit for the first week. Good luck!


----------



## GinaRa (Sep 23, 2018)

sforza said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I used to grow, both indoors and outdoors, back in the eighties and really enjoyed it. Luckily, I never had any trouble, but when our daughter was around four years old my wife asked that I stop growing and smoking for the sake of our child. I did so, but I always liked both smoking pot and growing it. My little girl has grown up and moved on with her life, so now I am interested in getting back in the game, particularly as I am considering retiring in Arizona where medical marijuana is legal.
> 
> At this time I work in an industry where I am subject to random drug tests, including both piss tests and hair tests, so I am not able to smoke yet, although I did smoke just a little when I was sent up to Denver to work this Spring and I was able to buy some ganja over the counter, which was a remarkable experience.



I have a 5 ac land in Florence , Az


----------



## GinaRa (Sep 23, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



Hello ,
My first day here and I don’t know left from right  
I have a 5 ac land in Az and like to rent it out . Where do I even start . 
Please help !!!
Gina


----------



## GinaRa (Sep 23, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.



Oh wow I just noticed your post was from 2006 . Lol


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 23, 2018)

GinaRa said:


> Oh wow I just noticed your post was from 2006 . Lol


So let me get this straight. You have 5 acres in Arizona. Got that. What I don't understand is if you just don't grow cannabis yourself, but want to rent the acreage to a farmer who does? I live in WA but have family and friends in AZ. Be more specific please.


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Sateevar said:


> 36 inches should be okay. 48 would be better.


Think I should raise to 48 then? Plenty of room to do whatever.. Just lowered the light to that height cuz the cups are on the floor


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> My only con
> 
> My only concern is throwing ur new little seedlings directly under any h.i.d. light as their first means of illumination. Pretty intense. If you can't afford a t-5. Any florescent will work for the first week or so. Then you can move them under your mh. You're right to keep it high, and put the seedlings as far from that light as you can in that small tent then inch them closer to the center, a little more each day. You don't want to hurt your sensitive little seedlings. If u ignore the florescent. At least shade them a bit for the first week. Good luck!


Well I went ahead and moved thr light up to 46in from the floor, I do have the cups spaced in the middle of the tent.. I think I do have a 2flourescent bulb shop light I could use, but figured this was better for them.. Honestly the 3 that have popped above the soil are looking pretty happy... Id rather not set up the fluorescent but if I notice any stress I will, I've read a few about full runs under cmh that did well.. I plan on having another smaller tent for veg but needless to say haven't got that far yet, but wanted to get started so I did lol.. Thanks for the help I really appreciate any insight into anything I'm unsure of.. Also, Temps in tent have been 78-82 that ok?


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 23, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Think I should raise to 48 then? Plenty of room to do whatever.. Just lowered the light to that height cuz the cups are on the floor


You know what I think. Just don't want you to burn them. They are sooo fragile as new seedlings. Better safe than sorry. At least for the first few days. Then start lowering it an inch or 2 a day. Then hold at 36". After they are more hardy and you know they can handle it you can move it down even more. Just watch them closely and don't over water them. Good luck.


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> You know what I think. Just don't want you to burn them. They are sooo fragile as new seedlings. Better safe than sorry. At least for the first few days. Then start lowering it an inch or 2 a day. Then hold at 36". After they are more hardy and you know they can handle it you can move it down even more. Just watch them closely and don't over water them. Good luck.


Thanks for the reply man, yup I like your idea.. Keep a close eye, gonna lower the light after this first week when they're a bit stronger... Been watering every 6-8 hrs when the light is on, also got a soil ph/moisture/light meter so I can make sure I'm not over watering lol.. Always been a problem with me and my outside regular plants. Looking forward to sharing progress with everyone over the next weeks-months-years to come!


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 23, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Well I went ahead and moved thr light up to 46in from the floor, I do have the cups spaced in the middle of the tent.. I think I do have a 2flourescent bulb shop light I could use, but figured this was better for them.. Honestly the 3 that have popped above the soil are looking pretty happy... Id rather not set up the fluorescent but if I notice any stress I will, I've read a few about full runs under cmh that did well.. I plan on having another smaller tent for veg but needless to say haven't got that far yet, but wanted to get started so I did lol.. Thanks for the help I really appreciate any insight into anything I'm unsure of.. Also, Temps in tent have been 78-82 that ok?


You are welcome! Temp wise 78-82 is a bit too high (unless you are supplementing C02). You want to be about 72-75 degrees Fahrenheit. Also approx 60% relative humidity. (Humidity lowers to 50% in flower)


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 23, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Well I went ahead and moved thr light up to 46in from the floor, I do have the cups spaced in the middle of the tent.. I think I do have a 2flourescent bulb shop light I could use, but figured this was better for them.. Honestly the 3 that have popped above the soil are looking pretty happy... Id rather not set up the fluorescent but if I notice any stress I will, I've read a few about full runs under cmh that did well.. I plan on having another smaller tent for veg but needless to say haven't got that far yet, but wanted to get started so I did lol.. Thanks for the help I really appreciate any insight into anything I'm unsure of.. Also, Temps in tent have been 78-82 that ok?


Do you have an air conditioner? Or at least a fresh air intake fan plumed in from outdoors?


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Do you have an air conditioner? Or at least a fresh air intake fan plumed in from outdoors?


The house is central ac,house is set at 72..usually stays around 71ish have a 6in carbon filter and 6in 442cfm fan in the tent exhausting hot air into the room, gonna exhaust it into the attic and see if can keep Temps a bit lower before I do put a window unit ac in the window (cheapest route) im sure with a window unit and exhausting into attic it'll be fine then


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 23, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> The house is central ac,house is set at 72..usually stays around 71ish have a 6in carbon filter and 6in 442cfm fan in the tent exhausting hot air into the room, gonna exhaust it into the attic and see if can keep Temps a bit lower before I do put a window unit ac in the window (cheapest route) im sure with a window unit and exhausting into attic it'll be fine then


You really need to have fresh air coming in from outdoors no matter what the temp. That is unless you are supplementing enough C02 with a burner (counter productive to your heat issue) or a bottle. You need the fresh air intake so you at least have ambient levels of C02. Or your plants will grow slow and spindly. As far as a.c. units most growers just buy a small stand-up unit for a tent. Then you can literally dial in the temp and humidity you desire. They run about 500$ on average at home depot (14,000 btu). If you can't afford one 82 degrees won't kill your plants. Just not ideal. It is starting to cool down now that summer is over. You do need fresh air for C02 tho.


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> You really need to have fresh air coming in from outdoors no matter what the temp. That is unless you are supplementing enough C02 with a burner (counter productive to your heat issue) or a bottle. You need the fresh air intake so you at least have ambient levels of C02. Or your plants will grow slow and spindly. As far as a.c. units most growers just buy a small stand-up unit for a tent. Then you can literally dial in the temp and humidity you desire. They run about 500$ on average at home depot (14,000 btu). If you can't afford one 82 degrees won't kill your plants. Just not ideal. It is starting to cool down now that summer is over. You do need fresh air for C02 tho.


So, the ac vent that's comes into the floor of the room isn't bringing in enough fresh air? I figured it was enough if I exhaust the air from the tent into the attic, I mean being there's a window I can definitely plumb some fresh air in easily but did think id need to, and also, I know I can get a cheap window unit ac for 100-150 bucks.. Itll work just fine cooling the room down so it brings it more cold air right? Atleast that's what my plan had always been.. I could spend 350-500 on a stand up unit but didn't really want to guess I have a few things to think about glad I asked in the beginning


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 23, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> So, the ac vent that's comes into the floor of the room isn't bringing in enough fresh air? I figured it was enough if I exhaust the air from the tent into the attic, I mean being there's a window I can definitely plumb some fresh air in easily but did think id need to, and also, I know I can get a cheap window unit ac for 100-150 bucks.. Itll work just fine cooling the room down so it brings it more cold air right? Atleast that's what my plan had always been.. I could spend 350-500 on a stand up unit but didn't really want to guess I have a few things to think about glad I asked in the beginning


So you have a window unit in the room your tent is in? Then you have a blower from the room into the tent? Plus an additional exhaust fan vented to attic? If I got that right you should be fine but depending on where u live, u wont want to run ac 24/7 in the cool seasons. Right? Unless it was contained in your grow tent. No man, u got this!


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> So you have a window unit in the room your tent is in? Then you have a blower from the room into the tent? Plus an additional exhaust fan vented to attic? If I got that right you should be fine but depending on where u live, u wont want to run ac 24/7 in the cool seasons. Right? Unless it was contained in your grow tent. No man, u got this!


LOL being in oklahoma ya during the hot seasons usually ac is on 24/7 anyway... It's like this, I have a spare bedroom.. 10x10x8...house is central ac/heat.. I threw a 5x5x7 grow tent in the room and it has a 630w cmh.. And a 6in carbon filter with 6in 442cfm fan inside the tent, duct work going out the top.. So it's exhausting the hot air into the bedroom.. And that's why my Temps are a bit warm I know.. But today I'm putting the exhaust duct work up thru the ceiling into the attic, so it doesn't exhaust into the room anymore... With the house central ac going the room is at 74ish(with hot tent air exhausting into room) ..tent is at 80..tent has a mesh filter screen at the bottom that I opened up, that's how the tent is getting fresh air....have a 5kbtu window unit that is going in the window to cool the room off more on hotter days (as temp outside is only 70s right now for a few days then back to 100s but not much longer) so Im sure once I exhaust the hot air into the attic my temps inside tent will lower because so will the rooms temp, and if that's not enough than I'm sure with the window unit on it'll def get where I want it to be... Again I appreciate the help man, even just talking to someone like this it gets all the shit out of my head I've been thinking about and able to discuss with someone like you, makes a big difference lol... Pretty happy with the way things are going after this convo today, can't wait to add 3 more tents.. 2 4x4x7 for flower and probablly a 2x4x4 or some shit like that for veg.. Eventually would like a perpetual grow


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 23, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> LOL being in oklahoma ya during the hot seasons usually ac is on 24/7 anyway... It's like this, I have a spare bedroom.. 10x10x8...house is central ac/heat.. I threw a 5x5x7 grow tent in the room and it has a 630w cmh.. And a 6in carbon filter with 6in 442cfm fan inside the tent, duct work going out the top.. So it's exhausting the hot air into the bedroom.. And that's why my Temps are a bit warm I know.. But today I'm putting the exhaust duct work up thru the ceiling into the attic, so it doesn't exhaust into the room anymore... With the house central ac going the room is at 74ish(with hot tent air exhausting into room) ..tent is at 80..tent has a mesh filter screen at the bottom that I opened up, that's how the tent is getting fresh air....have a 5kbtu window unit that is going in the window to cool the room off more on hotter days (as temp outside is only 70s right now for a few days then back to 100s but not much longer) so Im sure once I exhaust the hot air into the attic my temps inside tent will lower because so will the rooms temp, and if that's not enough than I'm sure with the window unit on it'll def get where I want it to be... Again I appreciate the help man, even just talking to someone like this it gets all the shit out of my head I've been thinking about and able to discuss with someone like you, makes a big difference lol... Pretty happy with the way things are going after this convo today, can't wait to add 3 more tents.. 2 4x4x7 for flower and probablly a 2x4x4 or some shit like that for veg.. Eventually would like a perpetual grow


Ok I got u. Your right to vent to attic or crawl space. Hopefully you can figure out a way to pull fresh air in from ur window to that lower vent opening. Or at very least plumb your exhaust out, and place a small fan against lower tent vent pushing air from room into tent. (Just to help speed up in-flow) Just a thought. Your plants need at least 500ppm C02 to thrive. That's about the amount outside. Oxygen is more important to the roots. C02 is what your plants want.


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Ok I got u. Your right to vent to attic or crawl space. Hopefully you can figure out a way to pull fresh air in from ur window to that lower vent opening. Or at very least plumb your exhaust out, and place a small fan against lower tent vent pushing air from room into tent. (Just to help speed up in-flow) Just a thought. Your plants need at least 500ppm C02 to thrive. That's about the amount outside. Oxygen is more important to the roots. C02 is what your plants want.


Ya I'm positive with the window unit I can already think of a way to get fresh air in IF needed.. We will see, ordered a cheap co2 ppm glass tube meter thing from Amazon "Hydrofarm Active Air COTEST CO2 Tester Kit" to atleast be able to chdck... Didnt realize the meters are expensive lol


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Also, curious if anyone has a Hydrofarm Autopilot Desktop CO2 Monitor & Data Logger.... And how they like/dislike it? Seems it's the best cheap C02 monitor out there.. Found one on Amazon for 80 bucks shipped cuz of prime... Looking like I might go with it instead of the "hydrofarm active air cotest C02 tester kit"


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 23, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Ya I'm positive with the window unit I can already think of a way to get fresh air in IF needed.. We will see, ordered a cheap co2 ppm glass tube meter thing from Amazon "Hydrofarm Active Air COTEST CO2 Tester Kit" to atleast be able to chdck... Didnt realize the meters are expensive lol


Yeah, the digital ppm meters are pretty spendy. Glad you found something cheaper you can check with. Hopefully measures in ppm. If ur close to 500 ppm u are golden. If it's a bit low the make these organic "myco bags" I think they are called. They are thick clear plastic bags packed full of mycelleum (mushroom root material). They have little vents in the top. They blow up and release C02. Never used myself, but i would think they would not make much difference unless you made your tent a sealed grow. Im sure you'll be in range. Hopefully. It will matter much more in flower.


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 23, 2018)

To close for comfort?


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Boy am I upset right now. Light came on tonight on the manual timer.. Was in the room fucking around when I noticed a change in light all of a sudden... Look in the tent and the bulb closest to the ballast on my vivosun 630w cmh is out.. So I unplug the unit thinking maybe it'll come back on, now the whole damn unit doesn't come on. I'm pisses. Feeling like I should have went with nanolux. Very upset tonight. Let's see what vivosun says. Threw the seedlings under fluorescent shop light about 5inches away from light untill I can get it fixed or get a replacement.. Well see which is faster


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 23, 2018)

Sateevar said:


> That sucks. How long did you have it unplugged before trying again?


First time a few mins then 20 mins.. Still nothing....gonna see what vivosun says... Modt likely will just return thru Amazon since it's new.. Then upgrade to nanolux.. Kinda just put me off about vivosun


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Boy am I upset right now. Light came on tonight on the manual timer.. Was in the room fucking around when I noticed a change in light all of a sudden... Look in the tent and the bulb closest to the ballast on my vivosun 630w cmh is out.. So I unplug the unit thinking maybe it'll come back on, now the whole damn unit doesn't come on. I'm pisses. Feeling like I should have went with nanolux. Very upset tonight. Let's see what vivosun says. Threw the seedlings under fluorescent shop light about 5inches away from light untill I can get it fixed or get a replacement.. Well see which is faster


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 24, 2018)

1-On most electronic ballasts there is a fuse. Usually by the dial. Inset fuse. Might check that out. 2-Did u make sure to install ur bulbs with gloves? Or at least wipe the oils from your hands off bulbs thoroughly b4 illumination? U might be aware that just the natural oil from ur hands ruin HID bulbs with a quickness. Might just be your bulb.....


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 24, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> 1-On most electronic ballasts there is a fuse. Usually by the dial. Inset fuse. Might check that out. 2-Did u make sure to install ur bulbs with gloves? Or at least wipe the oils from your hands off bulbs thoroughly b4 illumination? U might be aware that just the natural oil from ur hands ruin HID bulbs with a quickness. Might just be your bulb.....


Yup I knew all that... Made sure I had gloves on.. Even wiped the bulbs down with a super soft cloth I had for my car making sure nothing was on them.. Cuz it looked like their was fuzz on them.. So anyway, ya... Ill check fuse cuz I didn't do that thanks!


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Yup I knew all that... Made sure I had gloves on.. Even wiped the bulbs down with a super soft cloth I had for my car making sure nothing was on them.. Cuz it looked like their was fuzz on them.. So anyway, ya... Ill check fuse cuz I didn't do that thanks!


Good luck brother!


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 24, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Good luck brother!


OH one question... The seedlings bring under a flourescent shop light.. Still 18/6?


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> OH one question... The seedlings bring under a flourescent shop light.. Still 18/6?


Yes. It would work. It is your choice for vegetative growth. 18hrs on 6hrs off. A lot of growers will use 24 hrs of light during entire veg cycle. Some people say cannabis can't photosynthesize more than 18 hrs of light per 24 hr. period. If this is true 18-6 would be better to conserve electricity and equipment lifespan. Other growers swear 24 hrs grows cannabis faster tricking it into thinking it is one LONG day. I have used both photo cycles with success. I have been vegging 24 hrs of light lately mainly because of a new strain I'm working wich has very dense vegetation, and makes crazy preflowers at 18-6. So I switched to 24hrs, and that solved that problem. Hope any of that helped. Lol


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 24, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Yes. It would work. It is your choice for vegetative growth. 18hrs on 6hrs off. A lot of growers will use 24 hrs of light during entire veg cycle. Some people say cannabis can't photosynthesize more than 18 hrs of light per 24 hr. period. If this is true 18-6 would be better to conserve electricity and equipment lifespan. Other growers swear 24 hrs grows cannabis faster tricking it into thinking it is one LONG day. I have used both photo cycles with success. I have been vegging 24 hrs of light lately mainly because of a new strain I'm working wich has very dense vegetation, and makes crazy preflowers at 18-6. So I switched to 24hrs, and that solved that problem. Hope any of that helped. Lol


Yup it helped lol... So get this tho.. I tried my light one more time when I got info off the ballast that support wanted.. Anyway.. Plug it in and both the bulbs fire up.. But looked like the cores were burnt black for the first like 20 secs while it was lighting up... And it took way longer for the bulbs to get to full brightness, much longer compared to the first time I turned it on.. Left it on for 45 mins to make sure the bulbs look OK.. They do, shut it off and let them cool down.. They look good.. But I'm convinced the ballast is fucked up somehow


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Yup it helped lol... So get this tho.. I tried my light one more time when I got info off the ballast that support wanted.. Anyway.. Plug it in and both the bulbs fire up.. But looked like the cores were burnt black for the first like 20 secs while it was lighting up... And it took way longer for the bulbs to get to full brightness, much longer compared to the first time I turned it on.. Left it on for 45 mins to make sure the bulbs look OK.. They do, shut it off and let them cool down.. They look good.. But I'm convinced the ballast is fucked up somehow


Did u have to change the fuse? Or did it just magically work again after a timeout? What did tek support say? Either way im glad it ignited. Some electronic ballasts have a hard time with m.h. bulbs. Hordilux even makes a special m.h. bulb for electronic ballasts. It's working though. That's the most important thing here.


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 24, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Did u have to change the fuse? Or did it just magically work again after a timeout? What did tek support say? Either way im glad it ignited. Some electronic ballasts have a hard time with m.h. bulbs. Hordilux even makes a special m.h. bulb for electronic ballasts. It's working though. That's the most important thing here.


Fuse was ok, but after some research online I read that if you notice the bulbs taking longer to fire/heat up than normal than it can be a problem with the ballast...cuz when I turned it on I know something just wasn't normal.. The way it turned the core of the cmh bulb burnt black when it first kicked on.. Just somethings not right.. Still waiting on support, all I got so far was send them info on serial numbers n order numbers which I did.. Honestly if they're not quick about it I'm gonna end up just doing a return thru Amazon cuz I can untill Oct 18th..and then just upgrade to a nanolux which is what I was going to go with first but was more expensive... Im just so damn upset about having a problem with the light lol


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Fuse was ok, but after some research online I read that if you notice the bulbs taking longer to fire/heat up than normal than it can be a problem with the ballast...cuz when I turned it on I know something just wasn't normal.. The way it turned the core of the cmh bulb burnt black when it first kicked on.. Just somethings not right.. Still waiting on support, all I got so far was send them info on serial numbers n order numbers which I did.. Honestly if they're not quick about it I'm gonna end up just doing a return thru Amazon cuz I can untill Oct 18th..and then just upgrade to a nanolux which is what I was going to go with first but was more expensive... Im just so damn upset about having a problem with the light lol


Like I said metal halide bulbs notoriously fuck up electronic ballasts. Idk the science behind it but I know they make special mh bulbs just for electronic ballasts. Maybe it's a marketing ploy, but I have noticed issues running my in electronic ballasts. The verdicts still out unfortunately. Happy growing


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 24, 2018)

So great news... Vivosun decided to just issue a refund so I could order a new one.. But now.. Do I order another vivosun or go for something else like the nanolux hmmm and.. They didn't say anything about sending the messed up unit back.. Well, the one I think is messed up but not positive.. So now I'll have 2 620w cmh.. As long as. The 1sy vivosun decides to keep working lmao


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> So great news... Vivosun decided to just issue a refund so I could order a new one.. But now.. Do I order another vivosun or go for something else like the nanolux hmmm and.. They didn't say anything about sending the messed up unit back.. Well, the one I think is messed up but not positive.. So now I'll have 2 620w cmh.. As long as. The 1sy vivosun decides to keep working lmao


That's great news man. That's a good company then.


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 25, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> That's great news man. That's a good company then.


Ya I'm pretty happy with their customer service.. Still sketched about the light a little.. Refund already came thru so I'm deciding today.. Do I go with another vivosun, or go with the nanolux or even another company.. Growers choice.. Sun system.. Few others out there too...im leaning towards the nanolux cuz the ballast is mounted horizontal which allows me to bring thr entire light closer to the top of the tent... The vivosun ballast is mounted vertical so there's a good 6-10 inches I lose just cuz of that... So hmmmm mm hmmm hmmm... Rither one vivosun or nanolux gets free 2 day shipping with prime so I'll be up n running again soon but hmmmmm


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 25, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Ya I'm pretty happy with their customer service.. Still sketched about the light a little.. Refund already came thru so I'm deciding today.. Do I go with another vivosun, or go with the nanolux or even another company.. Growers choice.. Sun system.. Few others out there too...im leaning towards the nanolux cuz the ballast is mounted horizontal which allows me to bring thr entire light closer to the top of the tent... The vivosun ballast is mounted vertical so there's a good 6-10 inches I lose just cuz of that... So hmmmm mm hmmm hmmm... Rither one vivosun or nanolux gets free 2 day shipping with prime so I'll be up n running again soon but hmmmmm


Oohhhh. The ballasts are mounted to the lamp ok. Seen em. Never used em. Yeah, horizontal sounds good for precious vertical room. Plus it will match the other right? That's the way I'd go given the choices


----------



## DuckW419 (Sep 26, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Hey Duck, I'm not sure what your budget is? 40 bucks is a start though lol. I've listed what I've bought and its posted on a thread with prices and where I bought the items. Welcome to RIU! If you're searching for something specific use that search button. If you're not able to find what you're looking for then ask around, lots of very smart helpful people here. Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## DuckW419 (Sep 26, 2018)

Morning MassHole, kinda reminds me of what the wife calls me in the morning. Just a little different though. Thank you for the warm welcome and the advice. I am not quite used to these forums yet. I am becoming more familiar every day though and have the foresight to see how incredibly helpful they can be


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 26, 2018)

DuckW419 said:


> Morning MassHole, kinda reminds me of what the wife calls me in the morning. Just a little different though. Thank you for the warm welcome and the advice. I am not quite used to these forums yet. I am becoming more familiar every day though and have the foresight to see how incredibly helpful they can be


I'm not married and yet I hear the same. I just tell her I'm really a prick! No, I'm actually a really kind person unless you get me going. I made the name as it's a running joke with some people I've worked with out of state. You're very welcome, happy to have you here along with the rest of us! It takes a bit getting used too but once you work out the kinks and get familiar with how things work here it's a breeze. My advice would be to use the search option. if you can not find what your looking for then just ask. I'm sure people will understand you're new and not tell you to just look for it. Lots of happy, helpful folks around. With the wealth of knowledge I'm surprised no one charges for their advice or info. If there is anything I can help you with let me know. If I can help you I will, if not I'll try and get you there. Shit it could be a learning experience for both of us. When I first got here I had no clue and didnt want to just jump in but I did and I've talked to some really great people. Ive also made a few internet friends that have been very supportive and helpful. I think you're really going to like the community.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 26, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I'm not married and yet I hear the same. I just tell her I'm really a prick! No, I'm actually a really kind person unless you get me going. I made the name as it's a running joke with some people I've worked with out of state. You're very welcome, happy to have you here along with the rest of us! It takes a bit getting used too but once you work out the kinks and get familiar with how things work here it's a breeze. My advice would be to use the search option. if you can not find what your looking for then just ask. I'm sure people will understand you're new and not tell you to just look for it. Lots of happy, helpful folks around. With the wealth of knowledge I'm surprised no one charges for their advice or info. If there is anything I can help you with let me know. If I can help you I will, if not I'll try and get you there. Shit it could be a learning experience for both of us. When I first got here I had no clue and didnt want to just jump in but I did and I've talked to some really great people. Ive also made a few internet friends that have been very supportive and helpful. I think you're really going to like the community.


Good luck and again dont hesitate to ask any questions you have.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 26, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Ya I'm pretty happy with their customer service.. Still sketched about the light a little.. Refund already came thru so I'm deciding today.. Do I go with another vivosun, or go with the nanolux or even another company.. Growers choice.. Sun system.. Few others out there too...im leaning towards the nanolux cuz the ballast is mounted horizontal which allows me to bring thr entire light closer to the top of the tent... The vivosun ballast is mounted vertical so there's a good 6-10 inches I lose just cuz of that... So hmmmm mm hmmm hmmm... Rither one vivosun or nanolux gets free 2 day shipping with prime so I'll be up n running again soon but hmmmmm


 I'm also new here as well but I'll tell you this. Stay away from any Ebay or amazon light. When I first started buying my gear I bought a hid from amazon. They sent me a broken unit with missing parts. They sent replacement parts and those were used. It all sounded good in the reviews and what not but I quickly found out fast that there are better options. I was going to keep the unit but soon I became afraid of it causing a fire or the bulbs exploding etc. The 3 year warranty on the ballast sounded nice and so did the 1 year on the hood and bulbs till I did a little more digging and found out they honor nothing unless it's within the first 30 days. After that return window is closed you're screwed! I was fortunate enough to get a full refund so others not so much. I'll say this, things might be a little more expensive out side or Ebay or amazon but in the end it is worth it to spend a little extra. I've noticed that just about every company will lie just to get your money especially if you're new and dont know much! They are well aware of this and take advantage of people. I dont know you but that does not mean I dont care. You're a human as well and if I can help you avoid a mistake then I will! Check out gardendistribution.com that is where I got my tent and inline fans. They dont carry everything but what the do have they mark them at very low prices. I was skeptical at first but I've ordered 3 things from them on 2 separate occasions now. They are in cali and I'm on the east coast. The first purchase was my tent. I ordered it on a Thursday it was at my door step the following Thursday. The next 2 items where ordered on a Friday they were at the house the following Friday. Not bad for free shipping either. They let you return items with no hassle within 30 days. The person who owns the site is very helpful and want you to be happy with your purchase. Not all is lost when it comes to reputable sites. And welcome to riu.


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks I'll remember to keep that in mind. My whole thing is being a prime member the free 2 day shipping on basically everything is just so appealing.. Everything ive ordered has come thru prime its been so nice receiving stuff in a cpl days. I did order a new nanolux 630w cmh thru Amazon simply because it'll be here tomorrow from ordering yesterday. But I can see if I do have any more problems I plan on just going yo my local hydro shop that's 1hr and a half away cuz I know for a fact they have a few cmh brands to choose from and thrn I've got someone to deal with directly except for the drive. Thanks for the warm welcome! Can't wait to post some pics of these lil seedlings under the cmh in a few more days!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 26, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Thanks I'll remember to keep that in mind. My whole thing is being a prime member the free 2 day shipping on basically everything is just so appealing.. Everything ive ordered has come thru prime its been so nice receiving stuff in a cpl days. I did order a new nanolux 630w cmh thru Amazon simply because it'll be here tomorrow from ordering yesterday. But I can see if I do have any more problems I plan on just going yo my local hydro shop that's 1hr and a half away cuz I know for a fact they have a few cmh brands to choose from and thrn I've got someone to deal with directly except for the drive. Thanks for the warm welcome! Can't wait to post some pics of these lil seedlings under the cmh in a few more days!


That's what got me until I realized everything I bought was junk. I have a post on my set up, which I need to edit now. The only things I kept from amazon was the duct and the fabric pots. Everything else was sent back. Ppm, tds, carbon filter, digital Thermometer for the fan, it was all junk. The probe on the tds broken, the ppm would not calibrate. I burned one and blew the smoke in the tent. The carbon filter left the smoke stagnant floating in the air after 2 hours of run time and it still smelled to boot. Do what ever works for you man. I will never purchase equipment from them again. Ide rather drive 4 hours and spend the extra money. I had a specific budget and I did very well on it. After that mess I decided that I'm going to spend the money on quality products that will last. It's cheaper upfront but down the road you will save you self time, money and aggravation! You're better off driving to the hydro shop. Make sure you check reviews there as well. The kid who sold me the box of nutes opened the box made pretend he checked the dates and said I was all set. I got home called roots organics and they said other wise plus he shorted me 2 bottles and a bunch of dry nutes. I went right back there and he switched it out for me. I knew what he was doing but I wanted my way so I played dumb. Better then fighting over a return. He made up for it but I'll never go there again. You're welcome, I know you're excited about getting up and going but just watch yo self homie.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Sep 27, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> So great news... Vivosun decided to just issue a refund so I could order a new one.. But now.. Do I order another vivosun or go for something else like the nanolux hmmm and.. They didn't say anything about sending the messed up unit back.. Well, the one I think is messed up but not positive.. So now I'll have 2 620w cmh.. As long as. The 1sy vivosun decides to keep working lmao


Check out our 315W CMH light and see the difference 
https://www.sunplix.com/product/315w-cmh-grow-light-fixture/


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 27, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> Check out our 315W CMH light and see the difference
> 
> Hmmm... Any 630w?


----------



## Mfincher3526 (Sep 27, 2018)

Any 630w @SunPlix CMH


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Sep 27, 2018)

Mfincher3526 said:


> Any 630w @SunPlix CMH


Yes, we have 2 types of 630W lights.
630W dual 315, IR remote control: https://www.sunplix.com/product/sunplix-700w-dual-350w-ir-dimming-grow-light-fixture/
630W DE: https://www.sunplix.com/product/sunplix-630w-double-ended-cmh-grow-light-fixture/
Also we have 1000W CMH DE: https://www.sunplix.com/product/1000w-knob-dimming-de-hps-mh-cmh-low-frequency-square-wave-grow-light-fixture/


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Sep 27, 2018)

Photos are here.


----------



## StevenBair (Sep 27, 2018)

Ready to harvest or wait 1 more week? I think 1 more week, the night temps dipping to the 50s last week or so and I think it slowed maturation but all next week upper 70s and low 60s at night. All options welcomed, and criticisms. I do have a pocket microscope but it's still hard to see the trichs, even as big as they are I cant seem to focus in on a good bunch of them. 60x to 100x scope.


----------



## GingerGirlWithGreen (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi! 
I'll just jump in I suppose.
I've been a rec smoker for 9 years. 4 months ago I sustained blunt force trauma to my head when I was picked up, flipped upside down, and thrown from 5 feet up onto my head on the concrete. 
I have developed a list longer than I could have ever imagined of life altering symptoms, cognitive and physical. It's called Post Concussion Syndrome. I hate the term.
Anyhow, flower was not cutting it any longer (nerve pain, sleep issues, headaches, and seizures.) 
I've found SO much relief in concentrates and taking a 20mg THC//250mg CBD capsule daily. 
*My perspective and feelings have changed so much now that I can't just enjoy it. I need it to feel even remotely okay.*
That's my story and that's why I'm here. I often have questions and no one to ask!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2018)

GingerGirlWithGreen said:


> Hi!
> I'll just jump in I suppose.
> I've been a rec smoker for 9 years. 4 months ago I sustained blunt force trauma to my head when I was picked up, flipped upside down, and thrown from 5 feet up onto my head on the concrete.
> I have developed a list longer than I could have ever imagined of life altering symptoms, cognitive and physical. It's called Post Concussion Syndrome. I hate the term.
> ...


Welcome to RIU


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Sep 29, 2018)

GingerGirlWithGreen said:


> Hi!
> I'll just jump in I suppose.
> I've been a rec smoker for 9 years. 4 months ago I sustained blunt force trauma to my head when I was picked up, flipped upside down, and thrown from 5 feet up onto my head on the concrete.
> I have developed a list longer than I could have ever imagined of life altering symptoms, cognitive and physical. It's called Post Concussion Syndrome. I hate the term.
> ...


Welcome fellow noobie!


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 29, 2018)

GingerGirlWithGreen said:


> Hi!
> I'll just jump in I suppose.
> I've been a rec smoker for 9 years. 4 months ago I sustained blunt force trauma to my head when I was picked up, flipped upside down, and thrown from 5 feet up onto my head on the concrete.
> I have developed a list longer than I could have ever imagined of life altering symptoms, cognitive and physical. It's called Post Concussion Syndrome. I hate the term.
> ...


Welcome
Im new here myself
I too suffer from head trauma
If I ever can help, I will
Stiggy


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Sep 29, 2018)

Not entirely new here but changed my password one day and wrote it down wrong. Haven't been able to get back in to my other account since but that's okay. I'm enjoying the new start. 

Brain aneurysm survivor, here. Nice to meet you both, Stiggy and GingerGirl. I am available to answer related questions as well. Glad to be back. Nice to see everybody again.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 30, 2018)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## Jok3rzwild (Sep 30, 2018)

What's going on guys, so about 7 months ago I finally got tired of buying buds from others and decided to start my own grow.
Unfortunately I've had nothing but bad luck with the last four seeds I've planted.
They either sprout and then die after a month or dont pop out at all....fml .... any advice for this newb





matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## StevenBair (Oct 1, 2018)

I just put my beans right in a 4 inch pot in soil to germinate. Always have great success. Starting with good seed makes a big difference. What's your lighting, medium, conditions, etc?


----------



## cosmex (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi my name is Chris and I want to help people. If your are interested in how you can help send me a PM. If this post is not allowed please delete it. Together we can heal our land.


----------



## Grovesurfer (Oct 5, 2018)

Just saying hi, great forum


----------



## Dumbo743 (Oct 5, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Good day everyone!
I`m new here, so I just wanted to say hello!
I`ve been growing a few plants outdoors for a few years now, and tbh, I`m hooked.
Growing them myself is SO rewarding, and the harvest is even better!!
My avatar is a bud from a plant that I harvested two days ago.


----------



## willynelsontx (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm here to be the best Marijuana Cultivator in the History of Cannabis!!! Lol


----------



## Trichrome_kush (Oct 9, 2018)

Yo. First ever grow, got 1 x critical kush and 3 mastar kush. Now 4 weeks into bloom. I love this hobby. Here's Critical at 4 weeks


----------



## Hydropros (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Mason1776 (Oct 12, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


How does one start a thread


----------



## Mrherbal (Oct 12, 2018)

hello 
could anyone tell me weather chempak no 3 would be ok to feed from seed to harvest?.. 
it has an npk ratio of 20-20-20
total nitro 20%
nitric nitro 5%
ammo nitro 3.5%
ureic nitro 11.5
phos soluble in citrate and water 20% (8.7%)
potasium soluble in water 20%(16.6%)
boron 0.020%
copper 0.010%
iron 0.200%
mangenese 0.020%
molybdenum 0.002%
zinc 0.050%
i was thinking of using soiless 1/3 coco 1/3 clay balls 1/3 compost and some dolo lime?
i made a stock solution which is a 1/4 strength (5-5-5) or would it be (5-2.1-4.1)?
was thinking id feed light as and when the plants look like they need it
if anyone could answer my q's an give me there opinion it would be greatly appreciated 
thanks


----------



## Immastoner (Oct 13, 2018)

kiaora from nz raststafari


----------



## Mason1776 (Oct 13, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen leaves like this


----------



## Midnight Warrior (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello everyone I never formally introduced myself, just went straight to posting, and I figured that was kinda rude so here I am.

This is something I have wanted to do my whole life, but never really had the balls, because it just wasn't worth the risk and zips were only $50. 

Fast forward to today and I know what real Cannabis is like and when Oklahoma passed SQ 788 one of my lifelong dreams was finally realized. 

So excuse me if I sound giddy like a school girl, because I am. Really just can't wait to start digging in and learning what I can from you guys. 

- Midnight Warrior


----------



## Jamie cole (Oct 17, 2018)

sup guys can anyone help me Ive got a 5 day old sprout in a big 6x6x6 rock wool cube I'm hand watering using canna vega(1m each) and rhizotonic (2ml) ec 0.8 and ph at 5.5 when i check run off it at 6.8 can anyone help me please to re stable my ph so run of is as what I'm putting in ?


----------



## Indianajones765 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi all, just joined, been reading a lot of the great info. I want to thank everyone that post there info on this site. It really helps us new guys. I look forward to getting to know everyone, thanks again, jim


----------



## Quickchef (Oct 20, 2018)

Just a hello. New member here from Southern California. Have done some outdoor grows in the past. Recently setup indoors for the first time. Only 3wks in and trying to gain knowledge. Great ideas and comments everywhere on these forums.


----------



## beercan (Oct 21, 2018)

hello all, awesome site cant wait to chat with everyone!


----------



## DoubleX5150 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hey guys, I've been browsing here for a while and soaking up tons of information. Really impressed with this community. I've done two grows and I'm about to make a grow journal for my third grow using new lights.


----------



## Dadds4420 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey guys/girls!! I'm new to the site as well to indoor growing.. not that I'm a great out door grower, but I can grow! Im from Canada and now that's it's legal I went out and got set up.. I'm running a 4*4*8 Holland industry's tent.. x2 1000w led moain 1000w led for lights.. 3gallon pots and my strain is gorillazkittles.. they just popped out of the dirt yesterday


----------



## spinner246 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello everyone! Im new to the site. I registered awhile back, to use the information on this forum, about my last grow. It was nirvana northern lights autoflower. Grew under 340w of cfl. I had a VERY successful grow( apart from the pink lava dust thrown on one of my coalas, from someones science expieriment kit, which turned the coala pink and brown lol, still was a good toke tho) because of all of the information and questions i looked up, on this page. Thank you alll so much for helping me and a lot of others with their grows.

Now that i myself, have completed a successfull grow(including diagnosing various plant problems from information listed on this page) i want to be apart of this community and help others with their problems (if i know about them or went through the same problem), with the expierience and knowledge i gained. I want to provide the same relief to others towards their problems as you all did to me when i had problems growing my plants.

I am happy forums like this exist, to help people who have little expierence about growing, become more expierienced. This site is awesome and i am so happy to be apart of a community like this. Noce to meet you all and i will see you around!


----------



## Dadds4420 (Oct 23, 2018)

spinner246 said:


> Hello everyone! Im new to the site. I registered awhile back, to use the information on this forum, about my last grow. It was nirvana northern lights autoflower. Grew under 340w of cfl. I had a VERY successful grow( apart from the pink lava dust thrown on one of my coalas, from someones science expieriment kit, which turned the coala pink and brown lol, still was a good toke tho) because of all of the information and questions i looked up, on this page. Thank you alll so much for helping me and a lot of others with their grows.
> 
> I am happy forums like this exist, to help people who have little expierence about growing, become more expierienced. This site is awesome and i am so happy to be apart of a community like this. Noce to meet you all and i will see you around!


Right on brother welcome! It's nice to have a place free from drama and bullpoop lol.. how long have you been a green thumb for??


----------



## spinner246 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey nice to meet you! Yes, i have noticed there is not drama here and that is great! I am actually new to the scene. I forgot to mention the last plant i grew was actually my first but, i noticed i could diag problems with the plant and match up symptoms according to what ever problem it was, by using information on this site and also by matching pics to my plants to others resolved problems. It is not always 100% accurate but its a start. At that point sometimes problems repeat themselves and you know what it is. I do not know alot but im learning! The grow was fun and it was something new in my life, and something defenitely worth investing in.


----------



## Dadds4420 (Oct 23, 2018)

spinner246 said:


> Hey nice to meet you! Yes, i have noticed there is not drama here and that is great! I am actually new to the scene. I forgot to mention the last plant i grew was actually my first but, i noticed i could diag problems with the plant and match up symptoms according to what ever problem it was, by using information on this site and also by matching pics to my plants to others resolved problems. It is not always 100% accurate but its a start. At that point sometimes problems repeat themselves and you know what it is. I do not know alot but im learning! The grow was fun and it was something new in my life, and something defenitely worth investing in.


Right on yeah this is my first indoor grow as iv been around the outdoor sceen since I was a baby lol.. but was showed alot of old school stuff so now I'm trying to learn all about neterants and what not.. as iv always just used good soil mixed with sheep poop.. as well watering with home made teas and sugers


----------



## Hectic6811 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello everyone


----------



## vaporleaf (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey everyone! Just joined up. I've been thinking about growing for a while now and this seems like a great place to gain some knowledge about it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2018)

Hectic6811 said:


> Hello everyone





vaporleaf said:


> Hey everyone! Just joined up. I've been thinking about growing for a while now and this seems like a great place to gain some knowledge about it.


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Chemically altered (Oct 25, 2018)

How’s it going everybody. Just here to meet new people and learn more things about growing. I’m currently on my first indoor grow. Really excited! Hope it turns out bad ass.


----------



## old-timer (Oct 27, 2018)

Greetings everyone! I've been trolling here for sometime now and thought it was about time I officially joined. The amount of info that is here and the level of knowledge that is freely shared - is quite impressive.

Ok, I'm in the process of building a grow cabinet (no tent) - as I have a lot of lumber around my shop to utilize. Within the next couple of weeks I will post pics of the cabinet, the ventilation system and lighting systems used along with my projected growing plans. The part I'm going to need help with is the growing part (germination, soil type, nutrients and feeding). 

I can't wait to get started--------


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2018)

Indianajones765 said:


> Hi all, just joined, been reading a lot of the great info. I want to thank everyone that post there info on this site. It really helps us new guys. I look forward to getting to know everyone, thanks again, jim





Quickchef said:


> Just a hello. New member here from Southern California. Have done some outdoor grows in the past. Recently setup indoors for the first time. Only 3wks in and trying to gain knowledge. Great ideas and comments everywhere on these forums.





beercan said:


> hello all, awesome site cant wait to chat with everyone!





DoubleX5150 said:


> Hey guys, I've been browsing here for a while and soaking up tons of information. Really impressed with this community. I've done two grows and I'm about to make a grow journal for my third grow using new lights.





old-timer said:


> Greetings everyone! I've been trolling here for sometime now and thought it was about time I officially joined. The amount of info that is here and the level of knowledge that is freely shared - is quite impressive.
> 
> Ok, I'm in the process of building a grow cabinet (no tent) - as I have a lot of lumber around my shop to utilize. Within the next couple of weeks I will post pics of the cabinet, the ventilation system and lighting systems used along with my projected growing plans. The part I'm going to need help with is the growing part (germination, soil type, nutrients and feeding).
> 
> I can't wait to get started--------





Dadds4420 said:


> Right on brother welcome! It's nice to have a place free from drama and bullpoop lol.. how long have you been a green thumb for??





Chemically altered said:


> How’s it going everybody. Just here to meet new people and learn more things about growing. I’m currently on my first indoor grow. Really excited! Hope it turns out bad ass.


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Growingseedy (Oct 28, 2018)

peace guys!


----------



## URaDEADBEATdad (Oct 28, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm here to learn anything that works and everything that doesnt!!! to all the cool peeps and to the rest, all the best Here's to growing fire.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2018)

Growingseedy said:


> peace guys!





URaDEADBEATdad said:


> Hello everyone, I'm here to learn anything that works and everything that doesnt!!! to all the cool peeps and to the rest, all the best Here's to growing fire.


Welcome!


----------



## Illgains (Oct 28, 2018)

Hey guys, complete noob here, 3 weeks into my first grow and here to learn what I can from experienced farmers.

Loving the community so far, everyone is chill and helpful. Glad I found you guys.


----------



## Mattrl5722 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi everybody. I joined to monitor the wait time to receive the MMJ card in IL after sending in my application and hearing between 30-110 days for the wait time. I have been following *Illinois medical marijuana card wait time* and talking to everyone has helped me get a much better real time understanding of when it will arrive. There is a lot of great discussion on here. Currently patients and caregivers are not allowed to grow in IL, but it's great to see how many different ways there are to grow.


----------



## Wavy Dolphin (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey everyone lol. I was doing research at work about a website for truffles. Idk how forums work so the site shall remain namelss. But I ended up here. I've been burning forever so I know a good amount about bud in general and growing. (Not so much about psychs clearly lmao I've only tripped 4 times) But if y'all know anything about forums and/or psychs I'm accepting all education. I'm willing to give any information I have as well.


----------



## Kasper81 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello from Canada eh! Cannabis now legal here, a boot give it a go! eventually...... looking to start small and affordable and see if its for me. 
anyways looking farward reading and growing with you y'all...

Smoke lot's

Mike


----------



## Chemically altered (Nov 1, 2018)

Male city!


----------



## Portwest57 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi there, just signed up ti this forum and it looks quite interesting. 
Done a couple if indoor grows using dual spectrum cfl's.Have been using bio grow and bloom
Bought a feed called big bud. 
Any feedback would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## 345 grow guy (Nov 2, 2018)

Just wanted to finally say hello to this forum. Long time reader but finally decided to sign up and contribute. I would consider myself to be a novice grower but I've been infatuated with this plant FOREVER. With 5 crops under my belt and working on the 6th (C-99 G13 Labs) I hope to absorb (and provide) as much info on here as possible. Primarily a T5 grower veg & flower but I use LED in the sunny summer months. My flowering tent (2X4) is ran on solar power so I have to be very careful with how much Watts I pull. Anyway I just wanted to introduce myself and give a little run down on the grow.


----------



## hunter2348 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hunter2348
Usually on The City 
Thought I’d pop over


----------



## Illgains (Nov 4, 2018)

Illgains said:


> Hey guys, complete noob here, 3 weeks into my first grow and here to learn what I can from experienced farmers.
> 
> Loving the community so far, everyone is chill and helpful. Glad I found you guys.


Things are going really well. Thank you for the love.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 8, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Thank you guys for such an awesome resource! Oh and I’m Jon btw I’m a new grower about 1 month in on my first grow. I’m also a new medical patient here in Oklahoma (thank god) and I’m so excited to be able to grow my own medicine legally. Love the community so far! Again thanks for all the info and support.


----------



## cfl.beginner (Nov 9, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi there I am new in growing cfl's, i did do a couple grows with 400 watt HPS and a digital switchable high output ballast nearly ten years ago but still didn't understand the whole process with nute's and mediums etc I no longer have that anymore so I bought a dual spectrum 130 watt bulb and it screws into an e40 fitting.I have a hood which connects to the electric ballast, they are about a foot long the actual light is and Vivosun off ebay is the brand i think.Just have a home made grow room, its very basic. grew local seed and it went stretchy with and could have done with another 10 days at least and proper nutes plus a shitload more information but still got medicated so was happy!!!. I bought some seeds online and successfully germinated two Bluetooth auto flowers they came up with the seed still attached. Made mistake by not putting them in the grow pot so had to transplant i hope all goes well I also have strawberry cough which has just started to flower, I need more experience that's why I joined rollitup I will post pics soon so someone can give me some tips etc..Thankyou!!!!


----------



## NorCalSlimmm (Nov 10, 2018)

Totally new to this but giving it 110% Looking for all the insight that one can share. Just started on an indoor grow to see if this is possible. At the current stage my love is just about 8 inches tall and smells amazing. Using about 25000 lumen led lighting that is all homemade with led bulbs. I will learn how to post pix on this also so to keep this thing going at it highest potential. Any and all input welcome for betterment in this growing process.


----------



## NorCalSlimmm (Nov 10, 2018)

jonsmith2012ad said:


> Thank you guys for such an awesome resource! Oh and I’m Jon btw I’m a new grower about 1 month in on my first grow. I’m also a new medical patient here in Oklahoma (thank god) and I’m so excited to be able to grow my own medicine legally. Love the community so far! Again thanks for all the info and support.


In the same boat young man here in Cali. Totally green in growing the green!


----------



## NorCalSlimmm (Nov 10, 2018)

345 grow guy said:


> Just wanted to finally say hello to this forum. Long time reader but finally decided to sign up and contribute. I would consider myself to be a novice grower but I've been infatuated with this plant FOREVER. With 5 crops under my belt and working on the 6th (C-99 G13 Labs) I hope to absorb (and provide) as much info on here as possible. Primarily a T5 grower veg & flower but I use LED in the sunny summer months. My flowering tent (2X4) is ran on solar power so I have to be very careful with how much Watts I pull. Anyway I just wanted to introduce myself and give a little run down on the grow.


Nice to meet you so to say, I am open to learning what i need to do to make this new plant of mine be a success. Growing indoor without a tent as of yet. The plant is growing at such an alarming pace. At day 26 it is a foot tall and the smell is amazing. I know that I am going to need to get a filter soon or the neighborhood will know what i am doing.


----------



## Greenwitch'd (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey all. Let me first say thanks for being here and oh my all the info! I am new to growing, and I expect to make every mistake there is, might even make some new ones. I started by planting my sprouts upside down, yes I did. It's been nine days, and two look good, two more are coming, and the other three I can't tell yet. My setup is bare minimum (due to funds), but I tend to do things backward anyway. Have plans to grab a better grow light and a tent as well, so the babies will have to make do for another couple/few weeks with what I've got. Since it's my first grow, I'm trying to just go with it and see it (failure or success) as a learning curve. This little apt has little light (few windows), so the dark period is easy, lol. Right now the babies are in 6" pots (I'll transplant into 3 gal fabric when it's time), about 3" under a single sunblaster T5HO 6400K, was on 20/4 but just switched the timer to 18/6; watering with me ma's well water with a wee bit of apple cider vinegar to alkalinize. Other than the obvious setback from being buried inverted, the babes (those that are "up") seem ok so far. My intent is to do as much organic as I can, eggshells, banana peels, diluted urine, etc. I got such a kick out of that urine thread! Willing to try anything I can afford, that's me. Thanks again for being here and sharing your vast accumulated experience with me and others just starting out. Apologies if I posted this in the wrong space. Namaste. <3


----------



## cfl.beginner (Nov 14, 2018)

cfl.beginner said:


> Hi there I am new in growing cfl's, i did do a couple grows with 400 watt HPS and a digital switchable high output ballast nearly ten years ago but still didn't understand the whole process with nute's and mediums etc I no longer have that anymore so I bought a dual spectrum 130 watt bulb and it screws into an e40 fitting.I have a hood which connects to the electric ballast, they are about a foot long the actual light is and Vivosun off ebay is the brand i think.Just have a home made grow room, its very basic. grew local seed and it went stretchy with and could have done with another 10 days at least and proper nutes plus a shitload more information but still got medicated so was happy!!!. I bought some seeds online and successfully germinated two Bluetooth auto flowers they came up with the seed still attached. Made mistake by not putting them in the grow pot so had to transplant i hope all goes well I also have strawberry cough which has just started to flower, I need more experience that's why I joined rollitup I will post pics soon so someone can give me some tips etc..Thankyou!!!!


   
Here are some pics i took a few days ago of Strawberry Cough, regular seed from MSNL


----------



## chiefyfuzznuts (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello all.....Total noobie here. Can't wait to get started. I live in MI and i am starting to gather stuff to get my feet wet growing. I started with a 3x3 yield lab grow tent and am looking at the 
260 Watt Quantum Board LED Kit V2
for lights...been doing some research and they get good reviews...i like the timbers but a little pricey for now... thanks and I hope to learn a lot on here. Cheers!


Figuring out soil and nutrients now....was looking at the fox farm, along with the Cocoa coir....im going to start reading more....can't wait to start!


----------



## Jjrmh83 (Nov 16, 2018)

New grower here. Almost wrapping up my first grow. 4x4 tent with an HLG600 light. Grown in 70:30 coco perlite mix. Started off with GH trio but the plants weren't taking to it, switched to Canna nutes and the plants perked right up. Started with 2 Critical Sour Diesel CBD and 2 Royal Gorilla. One of the gorillas hermied so chopped that.

I think I'm doing alright for my first time, but the plants had a rough start at life and I know I can do better next time around.

At about 6 weeks of flower time now, pics are about a week old or so except for the close up.


----------



## cfl.beginner (Nov 16, 2018)

gAn update on my Strawberry Cough that I tipped, lollipopped and supercropped which was stupid but is it true that the more you damage a plant the more THC it puts out i read that it was its own natural defence against nature is this true? First time growing with CFL dual spectrum i am agraid of light and airy buds using cfl's...someone please tell me how far they are along in flower what week


----------



## Kovabear (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello everyone! I apparently made an account a very long time ago..but I’m introducing myself now, hoping to use this forum for reference and advice as I am a novice indoor grower. 
Starting in soil with a 5x5 tent under 1000w LED (hoping to add a supplemental light for more red spectrum and a few extra lumens). Thanks all!


----------



## cfl.beginner (Nov 21, 2018)

cfl.beginner said:


> gAn update on my Strawberry Cough that I tipped, lollipopped and supercropped which was stupid but is it true that the more you damage a plant the more THC it puts out i read that it was its own natural defence against nature is this true? First time growing with CFL dual spectrum i am agraid of light and airy buds using cfl's...someone please tell me how far they are along in flower what weekView attachment 4234415
> New pics taken today. .View attachment 4234416


----------



## cfl.beginner (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi it's update time again my auto flowers are only just getting to their second set of leaves and I accidentally chopped off a limb of strawberry accidentally fuk it


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2018)

Welcome all to RIU! and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cfl.beginner (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving BarnBuster


----------



## printer (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi all. Green behind the ears, looking for my green thumb. Hope to find it with your help.


----------



## bigcort313 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello all! New member here. I've known of this forum for some time now decided to join today. Hopefully we can pick each other's brains on various topics


----------



## gpat (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi. I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Gunner and I am from the USA. I was wondering how safe the forums are for posting pictures and stuff. I have never posted on a forum before. Thank you tons.


----------



## The_Glad_Scientist (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello RIU! First post here! I've already read a ton of great information from some wonderful contributors here! Can't wait to get settled in and start posting!

The LED threads have me considering changing my whole setup around! Some fantastic builds going on!

On another note... I just ordered some Cannaventure Cheap Thrills and LA Affie! Had to get in on his great sale!


----------



## cfl.beginner (Nov 27, 2018)

is it true the more you damage or hurt the plant it produces thc as a defence mechanism>>>>????


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 27, 2018)

cfl.beginner said:


> is it true the more you damage or hurt the plant it produces thc as a defence mechanism>>>>????


untrue.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 27, 2018)

gpat said:


> Hi. I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Gunner and I am from the USA. I was wondering how safe the forums are for posting pictures and stuff. I have never posted on a forum before. Thank you tons.


very safe but make sure the location is turned off.


----------



## hawse (Nov 28, 2018)

gpat said:


> Hi. I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Gunner and I am from the USA. I was wondering how safe the forums are for posting pictures and stuff. I have never posted on a forum before. Thank you tons.


Yeah use a program to remove all the id tags/metadata from them before you upload. And I always use a VPN before I log in or upload anything as well...

Also, I'm pretty new here, hi all. I've started a few random threads here and there for help. You get good advice on this forum from my experience...

I'm 2.5 years into being self-taught at growing, just now feel like I'm starting to get the hang of it, seeing better yields and generally better results overall with everything. Always experimenting and learning. Only growing for myself, medicinally and recreationally of course


----------



## K_Man (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi folks!
I'm starting my grow space under the new laws here in Canada. I have 2 plants going from Crop King seeds, "Green Crack", under ~ 200W of LED power. I think it is going well so far except for some tip burn.


----------



## hawse (Nov 30, 2018)

K_Man said:


> Hi folks!
> I'm starting my grow space under the new laws here in Canada. I have 2 plants going from Crop King seeds, "Green Crack", under ~ 200W of LED power. I think it is going well so far except for some tip burn.
> 
> View attachment 4240341


Looks good, that's barely any tip burn... Your set up looks a whole lot like mine... Looks almost exactly like the size and brand of my tent. I've got 600 watts total in there though of LEDs... definitely enough...


----------



## Miathedog (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi Everyone.
Im new to the forum and fairly new to indoor growing. Im up in the Great White North and have built a separate 4x6x8 grow room inside my well insulated 10x10 shed.
I have a 600 wat hid and a 400 watt hid a 6inch exhaust fan with scrubber as well as a 16 inch circulation fan. Im currently growing Autos. Early Miss and Northern lights. The Early Miss is in week 9. They have all been topped and lst. Have a look and let me know your opinions.


----------



## Miathedog (Dec 3, 2018)

A few more


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello and thanks!


----------



## Kentucky_Thunder (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello from Kentucky... I never really gotten into this, was mainly a drinker. I had a severe work accident about 20 years ago which caused me to become paralyzed at the lower waist for about 2 years. Pain I couldn't even calculate. Drs always tried to give me their pain medications and all they did was make me sick to the point I said to stop prescribing or I just wont get them filled. So I got into heavy drinking to help the pain. After awhile I started to get some health issues due to the drinking. A friend told me he was worried about this and still needed something to help the pain and got me hooked up. Needless to say, it helps the pain tremendously. The down side is, its not easy to get here. My friend even told me he was lucky to get what he gotten for me which was a nice huge bag of buds, showed me how to set it all up and was on my way. Being I like to do things and take them at their farthest, I quickly started researching the possibility of just growing my own, just for me. I have the space inside, no pesky neighbors, and being inside makes much easier then outside due to my injury. So I started looking into hydro set up. I just bought a nice growing tent. Nothing big but big enough to possibly expand later on, and lighting system. Currently looking at a hydro kit, either make myself or one already built sold on some place such as amazon... Im actually kind of "hooked" on the science of the whole growing process to be honest. Kind of appealing... Anyway, just a newbie saying hello, and would like to bend a few ears at times from seasoned pros for help along my journey of learning...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 11, 2018)

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Miathedog (Dec 11, 2018)

Kentucky_Thunder said:


> Hello from Kentucky... I never really gotten into this, was mainly a drinker. I had a severe work accident about 20 years ago which caused me to become paralyzed at the lower waist for about 2 years. Pain I couldn't even calculate. Drs always tried to give me their pain medications and all they did was make me sick to the point I said to stop prescribing or I just wont get them filled. So I got into heavy drinking to help the pain. After awhile I started to get some health issues due to the drinking. A friend told me he was worried about this and still needed something to help the pain and got me hooked up. Needless to say, it helps the pain tremendously. The down side is, its not easy to get here. My friend even told me he was lucky to get what he gotten for me which was a nice huge bag of buds, showed me how to set it all up and was on my way. Being I like to do things and take them at their farthest, I quickly started researching the possibility of just growing my own, just for me. I have the space inside, no pesky neighbors, and being inside makes much easier then outside due to my injury. So I started looking into hydro set up. I just bought a nice growing tent. Nothing big but big enough to possibly expand later on, and lighting system. Currently looking at a hydro kit, either make myself or one already built sold on some place such as amazon... Im actually kind of "hooked" on the science of the whole growing process to be honest. Kind of appealing... Anyway, just a newbie saying hello, and would like to bend a few ears at times from seasoned pros for help along my journey of learning...


Sorry to hear of your accident. I also suffer from chronic pain and thats what got me started in growing my own meds. I find that the growing process is very therapeutic in its self. Learning as we go with guidance and help from those with experience is also good for the mind.
Good luck with your new hobby and I hope the whole process is very beneficial to you and your recovery.


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 14, 2018)

I live in Washington, DC so at first it was the “Milk and Cookie” folk dropping off chocolate chips. They were always so appreciative and forever throwing in free gifts. Ever wonder what a few thousand dollars’ worth of cookies looks like?

Scrolling though sites like this one convinced me to grow my own and I started last year. In 2017 I grew Amnesia Haze and Northern Lights in FFOF using seven-gallon pots.

Hooked. And winter. Oh. OK, I moved indoors and started climbing the learning curve again. Amazingly, every time I had a question there was someone else before me asking the very same question… Soon I was very smart. Yup. My indoor grow was RDWC.

I’ve learned tons by now, the end of 2017. RDWC was the bomb and that-was-that. My first grow for 2018 would be RDWC too but I did not start until summer was near and had a daily battle on my hands fighting res temperature and humidity.

I would have had another RDWC grow but I also had an outdoor grow. I popped the seeds for this outdoor grow August 1st. Plenty of time to get this one last grow in, right? Ah, no. So, what to do? The RDWC run was not finished yet so I bought a second tent, cheapo, and moved the girls inside the garage to flower (Amnesia Fast, Mama Mia and Critical Kush, all freebies from Seedsman, in case you were wondering).

Once I got the hydro grow in the drying box I moved the big three inside the house into my 2x4x5 tent all decked out with circulating fans, carbon scrubbers, the works. The girls are loving it and are getting frosty. They began in the great outdoors and slummed it in the garage before retiring to the house.

Now that the garage tent is empty I moved the seedlings and cuttings I’d started from the garage table into the tent. Yeah, I know, but come one. There was this great article about popping seeds and then I’d read this other article about cuttings and cloning, so why not?

Because winter is coming, you fool. Overnight garage temperatures are in the low 30s. Gosh, honey, the girls look terrible. I told them to wear their coats and they just don’t listen. We should teach them a lesson, I said. Yup, sure did. I drove right down to the big box store and bought a cute little heater to sit at their feet all night.

Thank you to all that have come before me. Have a frosty holiday.

David


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 14, 2018)

Kentucky_Thunder said:


> Hello from Kentucky...


My family is in Taylor Mill and Florence. My niece just graduated from Murray State and my nephew is at NKU.


----------



## Kentucky_Thunder (Dec 15, 2018)

inDC4now said:


> I live in Washington, DC so at first it was the “Milk and Cookie” folk dropping off chocolate chips. They were always so appreciative and forever throwing in free gifts. Ever wonder what a few thousand dollars’ worth of cookies looks like?
> 
> Scrolling though sites like this one convinced me to grow my own and I started last year. In 2017 I grew Amnesia Haze and Northern Lights in FFOF using seven-gallon pots.
> 
> ...



Me and my father live about 5 minutes from Taylor Mill. 

Growing outdoors is pretty much out of the question with me. We do live right across from the tail entrance to doe run, lots of deer come up at night, but mostly lots of neighbors and some can be kind of nosy. Which is why me and dad pretty much always lived like hermits here. Indoors, no problem as we NEVER invite anyone over. Not that they would want to ever anyhow. "Edgewood area" if that gives any help about the kind of people around us.

So indoor isnt a problem at all, but I eventually want my grow area to be the coolest in time, as it would be a new hobby in itself as well as other things. I should be getting my grow tent in a few days from amazon. 2"x4" 5" tall I figure would be good to start with, grow one plant to start as I can focus on that then as I learn and get more comfortable, later expand to two plants. I really dont want to just toss it all together and try to slam out a product. Just kind of take it slow and work my way up so I learn type of thing.


----------



## Koheleth (Dec 18, 2018)

What's up, guys? Newbie grower here. Just completed my second harvest. I mainly grow autos in soil for colas at this point. 

Love to gab about all of it.


----------



## MilanSisel (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi.
New member here from europe.
I had a couple of grows which has been succesfull.
Now trying DWC for the first time, i'm excited to see how it goes.
Reading up on the hydro section and learning more and more.


----------



## Stonedimaculate84 (Dec 23, 2018)

Yo what’s good everybody new member here checking in
Finishing up A grow and getting 6 more ready ..I’m always trying to learn and will be asking for true needed info when in the future as grow builds will be innovative cleverly 

CFL /sunlight
Indoor /outdoor
Cult


----------



## Way2-High (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello everyone, glad to be here. Looking forward to learning from everyone. I have a couple posts already check them out if you’d like. 
Take care.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2018)

MilanSisel said:


> Hi.
> New member here from europe. I had a couple of grows which has been succesfull. Now trying DWC for the first time, i'm excited to see how it goes. Reading up on the hydro section and learning more and more.





Way2-High said:


> Hello everyone, glad to be here. Looking forward to learning from everyone. I have a couple posts already check them out if you’d like. Take care.





Stonedimaculate84 said:


> Yo what’s good everybody new member here checking in Finishing up A grow and getting 6 more ready ..I’m always trying to learn and will be asking for true needed info when in the future as grow builds will be innovative cleverly CFL /sunlight Indoor /outdoor Cult


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Ukkpa26 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey guys new to the form just look to really up my skills and be apart of a community


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2018)

Ukkpa26 said:


> Hey guys new to the form just look to really up my skills and be apart of a community


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Chenzo20 (Dec 30, 2018)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.[/QUO


----------



## bk78 (Dec 31, 2018)

Noob here thanks for having me


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2018)

bk78 said:


> Noob here thanks for having me View attachment 4257450


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Bodhiblazer (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello all i have lots of questions


----------



## BLID (Jan 1, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, t


RIU Forums... another arrow in the quiver! Thanks for being here.


----------



## 2com (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey Rollitup


----------



## kushdaddy1980 (Jan 2, 2019)

bk78 said:


> Noob here thanks for having me View attachment 4257450


welcome to RIU, what you got growing?


----------



## Aztec430 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello from beautiful Colorado. 

 Here is some Durango OG in a 5 gallon igloo dwc. 4.5 weeks in.


----------



## joshisway (Jan 3, 2019)

New member. long time weed smoke for rec purpose. But now I’m business serious but starting with my own room. I believe I can fit 15 pots in my rooms. I’m thinking 4 rows of 3 pots. 3 gallons each


----------



## bk78 (Jan 3, 2019)

kushdaddy1980 said:


> welcome to RIU, what you got growing?


Platinum Kush breath on the left and ice cream on the right they’ve changed lots over the last few days


----------



## kushdaddy1980 (Jan 3, 2019)

bk78 said:


> Platinum Kush breath on the left and ice cream on the right...


 cool bro, i like the screens under the pots.im going to look for some like that for my trays.


----------



## Kove (Jan 5, 2019)

Noob here


----------



## Kove (Jan 5, 2019)

My grow


----------



## MS-13 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello everyone ! Im new in here, I believe it's amazing forum with full of friendly people)

Cheers!


----------



## ChronBonz (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello from the North, who is the most reliable seed distributor in Canada? Looking for some beans for my upcoming single cola grow.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome Aboard! We have plenty of Canadians here...GroErr is a good one, but offline these days....


----------



## kepster (Jan 7, 2019)

New to rollitup! What's up peeps!!!


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 8, 2019)

cfl.beginner said:


> is it true the more you damage or hurt the plant it produces thc as a defence mechanism>>>>????


No thats bullshit my learned friend, the amount of THC in a strain is determined by genetics.


----------



## Marcus29 (Jan 8, 2019)

Whats the best food to give ur plants


----------



## Fake stoker (Jan 8, 2019)

Happy to be here. Let's get high


----------



## TomBombadil420 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello my friends! New here and new growing, will post pics later. Love this forum, greetings from Colombia.


----------



## ChronBonz (Jan 11, 2019)

Marcus29 said:


> Whats the best food to give ur plants


For beginner growers using Sunshine or Pro mix: keep it simple, I would recommend Advanced Nutrients PH Perfect "3 pack" can be had on amazon for 60-70& CAD here = https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07CQSBJ3K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Only feed them 60% of recommended dose...less is more, ask around. 

Cheers, good luck!


----------



## Zerakiel (Jan 12, 2019)

High people I am


----------



## old-man-time (Jan 12, 2019)

Just looking around and to say let's grow it big ...... I'm more into growing than enjoyment of smoking... And yes that is my grow in the avatar....


----------



## Zerakiel (Jan 12, 2019)

I find growing as my therapy, Plants relax me and make my life much more enjoyable.
Happy growing and smoking .


----------



## Phobos Anomaly 420 (Jan 12, 2019)

Sup everyone. Anyone growing autos?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2019)

Fake stoker said:


> Happy to be here. Let's get high





Phobos Anomaly 420 said:


> Sup everyone. Anyone growing autos?





old-man-time said:


> Just looking around and to say let's grow it big ...... I'm more into growing than enjoyment of smoking... And yes that is my grow in the avatar....





Zerakiel said:


> High people I am


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## J.James (Jan 14, 2019)

kepster said:


> New to rollitup! What's up peeps!!!


Welcome!!!


----------



## inDC4now (Jan 16, 2019)

ChronBonz said:


> Hello from the North, who is the most reliable seed distributor in Canada? Looking for some beans for my upcoming single cola grow.


Hello @ChronBonz -- have you checked out seeds and seedbank review threads:
https://www.rollitup.org/f/seed-and-strain-reviews.43/

As far as reliable goes, I have placed several orders from Seedsman these last few years and so far 100%


----------



## inDC4now (Jan 16, 2019)

kepster said:


> New to rollitup! What's up peeps!!!


Hello @kepster and welcome to RIU.


----------



## Ant081702 (Jan 18, 2019)

Can everyone check out my thread please its urgent week 7 of flowering. Thanks


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2019)

post the url


----------



## Ant081702 (Jan 18, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/help-me-week-7-of-flowering.983343/


----------



## PHILLYBLUNTS420 (Jan 25, 2019)

PistilCalyxCola said:


> Hello fellow rollers!
> Havent been on a forum since Garden's cure was still around!
> 
> From: soCal
> ...


whats up with the green avenger? how did those turn out??


----------



## cobyda (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello from Denver!


----------



## Handro (Feb 5, 2019)

Newb on deck, in the process of first dwc grow.
LETS GET IT!!!


----------



## Highrish (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello everyone. Long time grower from SoCal. I grow everything from ganja to garlic. Happy to be here and happy growing!


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 6, 2019)

Highrish said:


> Hello everyone. Long time grower from SoCal. I grow everything from ganja to garlic. Happy to be here and happy growing!


Welcome to RIU @Highrish I'm from SoCal. My brother up in NoCal introduced me to the tri tip sandwich. This is something I miss. The best came from outside barbecue pits.


----------



## Highrish (Feb 6, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Welcome to RIU @Highrish I'm from SoCal. My brother up in NoCal introduced me to the tri tip sandwich. This is something I miss. The best came from outside barbecue pits.


Nice. What part of SoCal if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 6, 2019)

Good evening rollitup, been wanting to join a forum that I could ask questions and get positive feed back. After searching and asking google a 1000 questions seems this forum always popped up with valuable info..
Glad to be here, as a newbie, I will try my best to always use the search button before asking FAQ.. thanks for having me.. man was tired of going to error screen when wanting to view the beautiful flowers!!!


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 7, 2019)

Highrish said:


> Nice. What part of SoCal if you dont mind me asking?


Grew up in the San Gabriel Valley. Went to school in the bay area, then San Fernando Valley. Cities included Los Angeles, Anaheim, West Covina, Northridge, Arcdia and Azusa.


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 7, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Good evening rollitup, been wanting to join a forum that I could ask questions and get positive feed back. After searching and asking google a 1000 questions seems this forum always popped up with valuable info..
> Glad to be here, as a newbie, I will try my best to always use the search button before asking FAQ.. thanks for having me.. man was tired of going to error screen when wanting to view the beautiful flowers!!!


Welcome @Hempire828 and enjoy the pictures!


----------



## KarmaKav (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello, 
I am amazed at the information provided by so many growers! Very helpful. On that note, I do have a question. How can I get my seeds to sprout in a shorter amount of time? I am thinking the seeds I have are not good ones, since only 8 out of 30 have actually germinated, sprouted (taking around 32 days), and only one survived and grew. Maybe I need to place them in nutrient rich water, and light? Help...


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 8, 2019)

KarmaKav said:


> Hello,
> I am amazed at the information provided by so many growers! Very helpful. On that note, I do have a question. How can I get my seeds to sprout in a shorter amount of time? I am thinking the seeds I have are not good ones, since only 8 out of 30 have actually germinated, sprouted (taking around 32 days), and only one survived and grew. Maybe I need to place them in nutrient rich water, and light? Help...


Welcome to RIU @KarmaKav If you search through the forums you'll find all kinds of discussion about germination methods. Seems like many of our forum questions get answers that start out: "it depends. As to getting seeds to sprout shorter, maybe so, maybe not, it depends.

Depends on genetics and your environment plus the seeds themselves and how you treated them... 

There's an interesting article up on the Grow Weed Easy site:
https://www.growweedeasy.com/germinate


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2019)

KarmaKav said:


> Hello,
> I am amazed at the information provided by so many growers! Very helpful. On that note, I do have a question. How can I get my seeds to sprout in a shorter amount of time? I am thinking the seeds I have are not good ones, since only 8 out of 30 have actually germinated, sprouted (taking around 32 days), and only one survived and grew. Maybe I need to place them in nutrient rich water, and light? Help...


I sprout by putting mine in Jiffy Peat Pellets (soaked). Then I put them in a little Jiffy greenhouse 






In a shoebox sitting on a piece of styrofoam above a heating pad on low (because I was to cheap to buy a seedling mat). 

I usually have sprouts between 36 to 72 hours. Although older seeds can require longer germination time. As soon as I see them come up I move them under a T5HO with a good spray of water to help with hull removal.


----------



## KarmaKav (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you! That's what I was hoping for. I can also use that for sprouting my veggie seeds for spring planting in the garden. I appreciate your response. It's been frustrating waiting for my cannabis seeds to sprout. I tried planting directly into pots (large ones), and some soaking in water, but only a few sprouted in about a week, most of them up to 30 days. Your information will be put to good use!


----------



## KarmaKav (Feb 9, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Welcome to RIU @KarmaKav If you search through the forums you'll find all kinds of discussion about germination methods. Seems like many of our forum questions get answers that start out: "it depends. As to getting seeds to sprout shorter, maybe so, maybe not, it depends.
> 
> Depends on genetics and your environment plus the seeds themselves and how you treated them...
> 
> Thank you...The more I learn, the better!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2019)

KarmaKav said:


> Thank you! That's what I was hoping for. I can also use that for sprouting my veggie seeds for spring planting in the garden. I appreciate your response. It's been frustrating waiting for my cannabis seeds to sprout. I tried planting directly into pots (large ones), and some soaking in water, but only a few sprouted in about a week, most of them up to 30 days. Your information will be put to good use!


Cannabis benefits from potting up. So don't sow seeds directly into a large pot. I used 3 oz Dixie cups with coco pith in it before getting lazy and moving to Jiffy Peat Pellets. Moved to a pint pot then moved to a 2 gallon pot where I finished them.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 10, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi I’m new grower bit concerned about how much water and feed my plants aren’t getting 
My temps in tent are 25c lights on 21c lights off
R h is between 50-60%
My plants are in wk 4 veg my medium stays damp until fourth day so there hardly getting any food I feed every other watering using Sensi a&b is this right ?
My plants are super healthy just I read that people are feeding there plants every other day if I did that they would be over watered 
Any advise would be great thanks ?


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 10, 2019)

Leeski said:


> Hi I’m new grower bit concerned about how much water and feed my plants aren’t getting
> My temps in tent are 25c lights on 21c lights off
> R h is between 50-60%
> My plants are in wk 4 veg my medium stays damp until fourth day so there hardly getting any food I feed every other watering using Sensi a&b is this right ?
> ...


Welcome to RIU @Leeski and best of luck. Not everyone feeds every other day. Some people feed five times every day. Others once a week. It depends!! It depends on many things, maybe starting with what media you are growing in.


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 10, 2019)

Leeski said:


> Biobizz lite and a few little extras they look healthy or at least I think they do? Just done first training View attachment 4279723View attachment 4279725


Biobizz lite is a hot soil, right? I mean, it has nutrients mixed in, true? Yes, your plants do look healthy. So no, you wouldn't water every other day, you'd water when the plants tell you they are ready or the pot feels lite again, or just what you've been doing.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 10, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Biobizz lite is a hot soil, right? I mean, it has nutrients mixed in, true? Yes, your plants do look healthy. So no, you wouldn't water every other day, you'd water when the plants tell you they are ready or the pot feels lite again, or just what you've been doing.


Has a low nutrient content so I have added few things am I right in keeping my p h at 6.3 ? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 10, 2019)

Where did you get the 6.3 number for pH ? 

Yes, a lite soil so good for seedlings and then you start adding nutrition according to the biobizz feeding chart. Seems like you are doing well so far.

Lots of threads here where folks talk about biobizz:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/biobizz-all-mix-organic-soil.297085/


----------



## Leeski (Feb 10, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Where did you get the 6.3 number for pH ?
> 
> Yes, a lite soil so good for seedlings and then you start adding nutrition according to the biobizz feeding chart. Seems like you are doing well so far.
> 
> ...


Just been reading about the correct ph so plants can take nutrients seems to be the most common ph level I only use rain water and that comes in at around 7ph I don’t have to alter ph as Sensi a&b grow sets it at 6.3 automatically 
Really enjoying my new hobby but man it’s confusing so much literature and so many opinions lol


----------



## BostonBuds (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello from Massachusetts. This is my 1st grow and heres how its gone so far:

-Found 3 seeds in a bag so I germinated them.
-Planted in old pots with yard dirt and found an old T12 light in basement.
-Plants were growing but very slowly and thin/long.
-Got 400watt hid light and 8' fan/filter.
-Plants started to die, I assumed it was the junk dirt.
-Transplanted into Black Gold potting soil and then I really thought they were dead.
-Started feeding w/Mega Crop.
-Now I think they are growing pretty decent.

I am using a closet as the grow room, usuable space is about 3'x3' and then I have another 3' of space where I hung the filter and use to store plants out of direct light. I didnt realize how big the 8" fan ducting was so I got a 4" reducer so I can vent with a 4" duct, looks better coming out the closet door. I still have to work on the door and have all the light blocked when they are in flower.

2 of the plants grew faster than the other so thats why I bent them, I wanted to try LST. I didnt plan on these plants actually living so I went ahead and ordered 20 seeds but have no idea when Ill receive them. Now these plants are looking alot better and 2 appear to be female so Ill see how far I can go with them. 

*In the last photo I have a plant im trying to LST, should I trim off the branches I marked with blue arrows, to thin the plant and open space up?


----------



## everest_dope (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello all. I'm new here. I am a longtime MMJ patient. I only ever grew and harvested 2 plants a handful of years ago so I am not real experienced with cannabis cultivation. I just bought an LED hydro grow cabinet from supercloset. I know it's overpriced and I could build one myself, but in my view what I paid for was lifetime grow support from a company in business over 10 years. Once I nail everything down as far as my process, I can think about building my own tent or cabinet. 

Anyhow, I have a seed collection from the old days when I was gearing up to grow more than just my 2 plants. I just never got around to it, seeds have been chilling in a tin in the fridge for probably 5 years. I have some really good strain crosses and a handful of bag seeds. I plan to start with the bag seeds to test out my setup, nutrients etc. I don't want to germinate my rare seeds then mess up the grow and be out those genetics forever. Bag seeds grew really well last time around, my first foray into using hydroponics. 

So that's the plan at present. My main concern is how to maximize yield in my small growing space. I am all ears if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## GreenCurtain (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi everyone,
Just registered and interested in growing. Hoping to learn lots and contribute anyway I can.


----------



## TomWolves (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello All!, Happy to be here and that the Great Plant is finally legal in our great State of Michigan. My name is Tom Wolves. I'm 63 years and never had the opportunity to grow Maryjane. I raised my family and couldn't take a chance of losing what I worked so hard for. I choose to grow for my own recreational use, and not for $$$, it will be my hobby, and a great chance to learn about this amazing fun filled plant. So if I ask a dumb question please forgive me, as it is pretty much confusing to me with all the nutrients, PH, ECS . I am currently building a 6x6x7.5 grow room in my basement. That is where I am at this point. Any how it is nice to be here and I look forward to growing. Have a awesome day people. Thanks for having me!
TW


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 17, 2019)

TomWolves said:


> Hello All!, Happy to be here and that the Great Plant is finally legal in our great State of Michigan. My name is Tom Wolves. I'm 63 years and never had the opportunity to grow Maryjane. I raised my family and couldn't take a chance of losing what I worked so hard for. I choose to grow for my own recreational use, and not for $$$, it will be my hobby, and a great chance to learn about this amazing fun filled plant. So if I ask a dumb question please forgive me, as it is pretty much confusing to me with all the nutrients, PH, ECS . I am currently building a 6x6x7.5 grow room in my basement. That is where I am at this point. Any how it is nice to be here and I look forward to growing. Have a awesome day people. Thanks for having me!
> TW


Welcome to RIU 
home of stupid questions answered LOL


----------



## ukcannabisonline (Feb 17, 2019)

If its ok to stick my nose in as this is only my 2nd post, but i do have a few decades  of cannabis cultivation experience! Personally when taking cuttings the key/s are keep all your instruments including your hands or gloves as clean as possible, i personally put all my materials (scalpels, scissors, rooting gel) on a clean tray. I personally use clinell wipes they are used in hospitals do disinfect surfaces but there great for keeping your hands clean in between cuts, Use alcohol wipes to clean your scissors and 1 scalpel is good for 10 cuts MAX personally 6-7 cuts.

Now theres a simple trick and process to getting a high success rate, ultimately keep whatever medium your using at about 23degrees C, if you can afford it, there a lot cheaper nowadays is a thermostatic controller with heat sensor! Quite simple put the sensor into the medium be it rockwool or dirt, push it so the whole sensor is in the medium set the thermostat controller to 23degrees as said and in turn this will turn a relatively cheap permanently on (non thermostat) heated propagator on and off automatically keeping your babys at an almost constant temperature.

The trick and process! select your cutting and before you make your 45degree cut about 1/2 inch from the selected now bottom node, take a fresh scalpel and in the gap between the bottom node of the selected cutting and where your going to make your 45degree cut, Heres the trick in that half inch very delicately just touch the fresh blade against side of the cutting, now if youve been careful and you didnt accidentally cut through it, remember your just literally just touching the blade against the surface of the stalk and if done correctly youll see a small ball of stem juice appear, make 3-4 of these delicate incisions or taps against the stem on the same side as bottom node, now have your rooting tub ready, Now make the 45degree cut below these incisions as said about 1/2 inch from bottom node then slice that bottom node flat off and quickly dip and keep in the rooting gel, I then use this time its soaking in gel to use my scissors to cut round the clone cutting 1/4 to half of fan leaves off all the way round, you may think this is a bit ruthless but if you leave to much leaf on that cutting it has no roots to sustain its size. Then transfer straight into your medium of choice and repeat! You may want to practice making the delicate taps with the scalpel on a few areas of you Mother Plant until youve got the knack! The cuttings will produce roots from these 3-4 slight incisions quicker than a cutting taken without.

Its just a little trick, but i wish i had learnt it about 10 years earlier


----------



## ukcannabisonline (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh i forgot to say hello, HELLO i'm Paul and i'm based in the UK, where our cannabis laws suck but we dont give a fuck excuse my language! Hope i havent broken a rule already


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah the laws are bullshit fella ,and i cant see anything changing with all these prehistoric fuckers running the country


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2019)

everest_dope said:


> Hello all. I'm new here. I am a longtime MMJ patient. I only ever grew and harvested 2 plants a handful of years ago so I am not real experienced with cannabis cultivation. I just bought an LED hydro grow cabinet from supercloset. I know it's overpriced and I could build one myself, but in my view what I paid for was lifetime grow support from a company in business over 10 years. Once I nail everything down as far as my process, I can think about building my own tent or cabinet.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a seed collection from the old days when I was gearing up to grow more than just my 2 plants. I just never got around to it, seeds have been chilling in a tin in the fridge for probably 5 years. I have some really good strain crosses and a handful of bag seeds. I plan to start with the bag seeds to test out my setup, nutrients etc. I don't want to germinate my rare seeds then mess up the grow and be out those genetics forever. Bag seeds grew really well last time around, my first foray into using hydroponics.
> 
> So that's the plan at present. My main concern is how to maximize yield in my small growing space. I am all ears if anyone has any suggestions.





GreenCurtain said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just registered and interested in growing. Hoping to learn lots and contribute anyway I can.





TomWolves said:


> Hello All!, Happy to be here and that the Great Plant is finally legal in our great State of Michigan. My name is Tom Wolves. I'm 63 years and never had the opportunity to grow Maryjane. I raised my family and couldn't take a chance of losing what I worked so hard for. I choose to grow for my own recreational use, and not for $$$, it will be my hobby, and a great chance to learn about this amazing fun filled plant. So if I ask a dumb question please forgive me, as it is pretty much confusing to me with all the nutrients, PH, ECS . I am currently building a 6x6x7.5 grow room in my basement. That is where I am at this point. Any how it is nice to be here and I look forward to growing. Have a awesome day people. Thanks for having me!
> TW





ukcannabisonline said:


> Oh i forgot to say hello, HELLO i'm Paul and i'm based in the UK, where our cannabis laws suck but we dont give a fuck excuse my language! Hope i havent broken a rule already


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## ukcannabisonline (Feb 18, 2019)

No i couldn't agree more! "Prehistoric" I like that as its too true, They have literally not got a clue and without getting to political! They all have there own agenda and its not about the good or care of the population! "in my opinion"

But as I'm lucky enough to be in a position to help, I feel its my moral obligation to always do what I can for people that are suffering and in genuine need of medicine that is being immorally denied, to help with there quality of life whenever I can, Again my personal opinion and i'm responsible for any consequences delivered due to my actions!

Excuse the rant All the best, Paul


----------



## ukcannabisonline (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh and sorry dude Thank You BarnBuster for the kind welcome!!!


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello, I'm a Native American from the northeastern United States. I prefer to focus my energies solely on the plant. I am in a legal area where I am hoping to meet maybe a farmer or two. I have a few gardens under my belt with harder to grow plants than these varietals so I should be good to go to start! Who knows though! Hello to the community! Hope everyone has a drama/stress free 2019.


----------



## TomWolves (Feb 19, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Hello, I'm a Native American from the northeastern United States. I prefer to focus my energies solely on the plant. I am in a legal area where I am hoping to meet maybe a farmer or two. I have a few gardens under my belt with harder to grow plants than these varietals so I should be good to go to start! Who knows though! Hello to the community! Hope everyone has a drama/stress free 2019.


Nice to meet you Covetsculitvars. Wish you had a shorter name though!!!...LOL I just registered to this forum a week or so ago.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 19, 2019)

I was going to jury duty when I thought that name up! LmaoP!


----------



## ukcannabisonline (Feb 19, 2019)

was it you that found me guilty, coz i didnt do it i swear lol


----------



## bellagreen55 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey all, new to the forum thought I would introduce myself. Cannabis patient and enthusiast. Love reading and learning new things. Fitness junkie and yoga addict. Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Auto.Nu.B (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello all fellow growers noobie here on my first grow.. Thought I'd drop a holla to yall . Any advice help appreciated for future preference


----------



## Timezone (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello fellow noobs and members, young and old. I come searching out old friends from other forums and to make new ones here. Good luck to all and see ya around...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 20, 2019)

bellagreen55 said:


> Hey all, new to the forum thought I would introduce myself. Cannabis patient and enthusiast. Love reading and learning new things. Fitness junkie and yoga addict. Hope everyone is having a good day


Gotta praise the creator for yoga pants ...mostly 


Auto.Nu.B said:


> Hello all fellow growers noobie here on my first grow.. Thought I'd drop a holla to yall . Any advice help appreciated for future preference


Looking forward to seeing it progress
Welcome to RIU 


Timezone said:


> Hello fellow noobs and members, young and old. I come here searching out old friends from other and to make new ones. Good luck to all and see ya around...


Sweet i had some nudity issues ..just a heads-up and Welcome to RIU


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 20, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Hello, I'm a Native American from the northeastern United States. I prefer to focus my energies solely on the plant. I am in a legal area where I am hoping to meet maybe a farmer or two. I have a few gardens under my belt with harder to grow plants than these varietals so I should be good to go to start! Who knows though! Hello to the community! Hope everyone has a drama/stress free 2019.


Natives are welcome everywhere... in my book


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 21, 2019)

Welcome, learn together man, the growers friendship here last 4ever, maybe i know how to choose lamps for growing well,and you know the grow tips, then we learn and share with each other. 
I do would look for something funny blogs to read for my daily sometimes, and i love to search very new and affordable grow lamps for ppl around me, i am willing to help you guys if needed.

From my last SP250 LED I ran it my self and yeilded 1.6LBS on 4 week veg 9 week flower, 12.6% CBD 5.4% THC 1.3% CBN was test on it,I plan to sell my buds now


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 21, 2019)

I like surf on the weed memes there have some funny stuffs, i like read and share to my friends some really funs .lol  hope there someone has same interests as me.


----------



## stretch1961 (Feb 21, 2019)

Would like feedback. First time grower. 5 week old. 3 gallon pots 2x3 grow room flower power LEC


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 22, 2019)

stretch1961 said:


> Would like feedback. First time grower. 5 week old. 3 gallon pots 2x3 grow room flower power LEC View attachment 4287081


Not bad man. what the strain it is there ? i see 6 small plants in the room, maybe when they grow bigger you can take out two, then plants can get more spaces.


----------



## stretch1961 (Feb 22, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Not bad man. what the strain it is there ? i see 6 small plants in the room, maybe when they grow bigger you can take out two, then plants can get more spaces.


I have purple kush. Banana kush California orange and MK Ultra. Wanted to skrog a full canopy in the bottom of the tent


----------



## SatIndy (Feb 23, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi  Finally trying this out for myself, after watching others grow & helping trim, for decades. Information was not shared so much back then, and many of my searches kept leading back to this site - so it just made sense to join. So far, this comedy of errors has been a fun, but huge, learning curve. Anyway, if you want to see how this all started and where I'm at now, I have some info on my profile page, if you're up for a good laugh that'll make you feel really good about your own skills.
I have tons of questions, have been keeping a diary, and am quite embarrassed by the state of my girls compared to all your pretty pictures. But I'm going to see them through, experimenting and learning - before getting better seeds and putting it all to use "next time".
PS - still waiting to be recognized as a real person here, so have no "like" button or journal available. I'm okay with that for now, as I don't have a whole lot to offer - just a lot of questions... Thanks for all the info, in advance  Nice to meet you.


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 23, 2019)

everest_dope said:


> ...So that's the plan at present. My main concern is how to maximize yield in my small growing space. I am all ears if anyone has any suggestions.


Welcome to RIU @everest_dope -- and how is your plan progressing? Do you know how your temperatures range in your small space and what you have for retaliative humidity?? I'd say this is single best thing you can do to ensure good yields, keeping your temperature and RH "in the zone." 





ukcannabisonline said:


> If its ok to stick my nose in as this is only my 2nd post, but i do have a few decades  of cannabis cultivation experience! Personally when taking cuttings the key/s are keep all your instruments including your hands or gloves as clean as possible, i personally put all my materials (scalpels, scissors, rooting gel) on a clean tray...


Hey @ukcannabisonline thanks for sharing and welcome to RIU. I agree that CLEAN is a big deal and all the way around. I wanted to raise a plant up several inches and found a pot saucer and standoff out in the garage that worked nicely. Next thing I know the plant is destroyed by spiders. How the hell? Its winter. This isn't supposed to be possible, there are no spiders but oh, wait, I brought this stuff into the tent from the garage, don't remember cleaning them before I did. Opps.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 24, 2019)

What's up. Long time lurker finally signed up. Been growing about 15yrs and trying to get a business going now that it's legal in my state. I never write shit down so I figured a journal on here would help me get more technical with my grows. See ya around.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> What's up. Long time lurker finally signed up. Been growing about 15yrs and trying to get a business going now that it's legal in my state. I never write shit down so I figured a journal on here would help me get more technical with my grows. See ya around.


welcome aboard...


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 24, 2019)

Welcome to the madhouse, Gem.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 24, 2019)

stretch1961 said:


> I have purple kush. Banana kush California orange and MK Ultra. Wanted to skrog a full canopy in the bottom of the tent


So it's fine, just a little worry about it. 2*3 for me it's a little small, i think use 2*4 tent would be better, i use 2*4ft tent from marshydro, and it works fine for my 4pots plants girls there


----------



## everest_dope (Feb 25, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Welcome to RIU @everest_dope -- and how is your plan progressing? Do you know how your temperatures range in your small space and what you have for retaliative humidity?? I'd say this is single best thing you can do to ensure good yields, keeping your temperature and RH "in the zone."


Thanks for the welcome. Things are going ok. I now have 3 little baby seedlings in my cloner. Temps in my clone/seedling cabinet are roughly room temperature when I leave it open. It got up to 85 overnight with the lights on all night. I am probably replacing this with a grow tent that is made for such things and has room for fans etc. RH where I live is pretty low, usually about 25% on average outside. I do not have a way to measure RH in my cabinet at the moment, that stuff has been ordered and will be here soon. In the meantime I am just reading everything I can to make sure I make as few mistakes as I can.


----------



## PotentiallyPotent (Feb 25, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> What's up. Long time lurker finally signed up. Been growing about 15yrs and trying to get a business going now that it's legal in my state. I never write shit down so I figured a journal on here would help me get more technical with my grows. See ya around.


First post on here but I am no stranger to note taking. I kept grow notes digitally for a while and actually moved back to handwritten notes recently. Super helpful in remembering and noticing stuff you would have missed otherwise. I find that the key is to make a system of notes that works for your style.


----------



## PotentiallyPotent (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey everybody. First time posting here on the Rollitup Forums. I'm looking forward to having people who are equally excited to talk about growing with. My housemates are close to killing me if I keep mentioning Arbuscular Mycorhyzal Fungi and nutrient needs.


----------



## ukcannabisonline (Feb 25, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Welcome to RIU @everest_dope -- and how is your plan progressing? Do you know how your temperatures range in your small space and what you have for retaliative humidity?? I'd say this is single best thing you can do to ensure good yields, keeping your temperature and RH "in the zone."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh Dude, Yer I think you learn the hard way sometimes! I'm a bit OCD with bringing anything especially things like cuttings from an outside source or even taking other peoples weed into my grow rooms as spidermite eggs can lay dormant for ages. All you can do after an infestation like that is carefully bin bag the plants and literally clean your tent with disinfectant, rinse it down and start again and pop some new seeds.

All the best fella,

ukcannabisonline


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 26, 2019)

PotentiallyPotent said:


> Hey everybody. First time posting here on the Rollitup Forums. I'm looking forward to having people who are equally excited to talk about growing with. My housemates are close to killing me if I keep mentioning Arbuscular Mycorhyzal Fungi and nutrient needs.


Most of us here are new, people here can learn from each other , share and discuss, how to choose light, how grow weed well. or etc. ..


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 26, 2019)

Some guys here i see them very experienced and knowledgeable, that's a lot help for us new guys.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 26, 2019)

I have been learning alot from a awesome group of people. I'm growing 4 bagseeds. 1st grow and I can say it's going decent. Have a plant that looks like Victor Frankenstein made it haha. Hope to gain more knowledge from RIU peeps. Cheers


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 26, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> I have been learning alot from a awesome group of people. I'm growing 4 bagseeds. 1st grow and I can say it's going decent. Have a plant that looks like Victor Frankenstein made it haha. Hope to gain more knowledge from RIU peeps. Cheers


Sounds good man, here you can learn a lot useful tips for your growing, so far i think so. cheers


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 26, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> View attachment 4289832


315 grow lamp? plants look fine & green there . cheers


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 26, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> 315 grow lamp? plants look fine & green there . cheers


Funny you say that because I just bought a 315 haha, the light in use right now is a SE 600W PlantMax Bulb 7200K 45kLumens. I plan on using the 315 for bloom.


----------



## SatIndy (Feb 26, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> I have been learning alot from a awesome group of people. I'm growing 4 bagseeds. 1st grow and I can say it's going decent. Have a plant that looks like Victor Frankenstein made it haha. Hope to gain more knowledge from RIU peeps. Cheers


 I'm down with a "Wtf happened to my Plant?" contest... The Best of the Worst? Worst of the Worst?


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 26, 2019)

SatIndy said:


> I'm down with a "Wtf happened to my Plant?" contest... The Best of the Worst? Worst of the Worst?


I am also down for a contest haha!


----------



## SatIndy (Feb 26, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> I am also down for a contest haha!


Alrighty then... It's on.


----------



## SatIndy (Feb 26, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> View attachment 4289832


Pfft, those don't look like Frankenstein plants to me...  Quite nice, actually. Definitely got you beat in the ugly plant department, lolol.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 26, 2019)

*Ahem* this is my frankenplant  weird everything on this plant


----------



## jjess21 (Feb 26, 2019)

From here that plant kinda looks like a triploid or whatever they are called.. think they are special in some way.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi My name is Abe
I grow weed well just looking for friends to help me grow better


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 26, 2019)

BigBadAbe said:


> Hi My name is Abe
> I grow weed well just looking for friends to help me grow better


Hey man, welcome to RIU! You're definitely gonna learn lots with all these intelligent folk around


----------



## BigBadAbe (Feb 26, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> Hey man, welcome to RIU! You're definitely gonna learn lots with all these intelligent folk around


Thanks Dankman
Always looking to learn from great people


----------



## BigBadAbe (Feb 26, 2019)

Although I must admit I am a good grower already


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 26, 2019)

BigBadAbe said:


> Although I must admit I am a good grower already


Welcome BigBad, then you can help some us who dont know so much .


----------



## BigBadAbe (Feb 26, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Welcome BigBad, then you can help some us who dont know so much .


That I can always and Happy to do my friend


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> *Ahem* this is my frankenplant  weird everything on this plant


just looks like you Fimmed it instead of topping it....instead of taking out the whole center node, you left part of it, that's why that set of leaves is fucked up looking on both sides. fimming will make your lateral branches grow, but it won't make the plant bush out like real topping. you may want to retop it after it gets another node or two out, to make it bush out more


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just looks like you Fimmed it instead of topping it....instead of taking out the whole center node, you left part of it, that's why that set of leaves is fucked up looking on both sides. fimming will make your lateral branches grow, but it won't make the plant bush out like real topping. you may want to retop it after it gets another node or two out, to make it bush out more


I actually haven't touched this at all, it just grew like that. There's also another plant that grew in one set, 4 leaf blades Instead of 5 but it picked back up and went normal


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 26, 2019)

ukcannabisonline said:


> Ahhh Dude, Yer I think you learn the hard way sometimes!


You sir, are correct. I learned the hard way. Strangely it seems learning and common sense are not the same thing.


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 26, 2019)

everest_dope said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Things are going ok. I now have 3 little baby seedlings in my cloner. Temps in my clone/seedling cabinet are roughly room temperature when I leave it open. It got up to 85 overnight with the lights on all night. I am probably replacing this with a grow tent that is made for such things and has room for fans etc. RH where I live is pretty low, usually about 25% on average outside. I do not have a way to measure RH in my cabinet at the moment, that stuff has been ordered and will be here soon. In the meantime I am just reading everything I can to make sure I make as few mistakes as I can.


RH is low in the winter for me too like your 25% and I find it slows plant growth, a lot. I have also seen my seedlings and cuttings doing well under a humidity dome and then slow down as the dome is stepped back. I run a humidifier now and keep RH above 40%. It has made a huge difference.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Feb 26, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> Funny you say that because I just bought a 315 haha, the light in use right now is a SE 600W PlantMax Bulb 7200K 45kLumens. I plan on using the 315 for bloom.


cool man, does this lamp give off much heat? i didnt use this light , i use my mars lamp for years, it's a led grow light, so far i didnt see the heat problem. but i think the 315 lamp would be okay for bloom, since at that time plants need the heat, it can produce the enough warmth there .


----------



## stretch1961 (Feb 28, 2019)

stretch1961 said:


> Would like feedback. First time grower. 5 week old. 3 gallon pots 2x3 grow room flower power LEC View attachment 4287081


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 1, 2019)

Hope all growers happy growing and harvest great then, recently i would have big things to do, make video on youtube to join the Marscup just hope to win a led grow light and tent. i wish i could win.lol


----------



## SatIndy (Mar 1, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> *Ahem* this is my frankenplant  weird everything on this plant


lol - I see what you mean. What with all the flowing green leaves and solid structure? It's perfectly hideous.  You really have to torment them more to get that 'frazzled' look mine have...


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Mar 1, 2019)

SatIndy said:


> lol - I see what you mean. What with all the flowing green leaves and solid structure? It's perfectly hideous.  You really have to torment them more to get that 'frazzled' look mine have...


You have me bested in that department lol


----------



## Prof. (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm here now...again


----------



## Prof. (Mar 2, 2019)

how / when can i star a journal?
best regards


----------



## SatIndy (Mar 2, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> You have me bested in that department lol


You could always name her "Mary Shelley"


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 6, 2019)

Prof. said:


> how / when can i star a journal?
> best regards


just start the grow journal and open a new entry.  just write your growing things or share the grow pictures , grow experience as you can.


----------



## Prof. (Mar 6, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> just start the grow journal and open a new entry.  just write your growing things or share the grow pictures , grow experience as you can.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295155


thanks but my member status doesn't allow that yet,or didn't at that time. any way did it another way ,you can check it out and vote: https://www.rollitup.org/t/hydroponic-micro-garden-black-diesel-buddha-tahoe-og-skywalker-og-mendocino-purple-kush.985541/


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 7, 2019)

Prof. said:


> thanks but my member status doesn't allow that yet,or didn't at that time. any way did it another way ,you can check it out and vote: https://www.rollitup.org/t/hydroponic-micro-garden-black-diesel-buddha-tahoe-og-skywalker-og-mendocino-purple-kush.985541/


Probably you need to be more active on the forum or some thread and post more and get higher grade then you can do it .


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi everyone new on RIU I liked the vibe of this site . I just started growing again after stopping a decade ago.
I used to grow in full hydroponics with clay under some 600w lights used clones, I was fairly decent at it. This time I’m using a coco perlite medium, growing auto’s and using lec 315w globes. I have killed a couple of seedlings, I think they were over watered the coco coir I used was in a brick and had to rehydrate with water then put seeds in coco was still very wet was this my undoing??? Any advice would be appreciated btw put seeds in 6 gallon pots


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 11, 2019)

How to Grow With Coco Coir

1.Till coco coir dust into the soil with a hoe to a depth of 6 inches. This is the same way you would use peat moss.
2.Sow seeds into the tilled earth, according to the directions on the packet. Cover the seeds with the soil.
3.Water the area lightly with a watering can. Allow the water to soak into the tilled soil so that the coco coir can absorb the moisture.
4.Sprinkle coir pith fibers evenly across the soil as a mulch.
5.Check the soil's pH periodically with a pH meter. Coir is naturally at a slightly acidic level, with a pH between 5.5 and 6.8. Amend the soil as needed if the pH level is not correct for your plants.

Things You Will Need
Gardening hoe
Hand spade
Watering can
pH meter

Tips
1.Coco coir also adds potash into the soil when tilled into the earth. You may need to change how you fertilize because the coir will help the soil maintain a higher level of potassium.
2.Coir's natural strength makes it slow to decompose. You should not need to till the soil too often to add more coir as you would with peat moss. Coir pith mulch may need to be replaced occasionally due to weathering and loss from winds.
3.Warning
Purchase coco coir from a reputable source. Harmful chlorides in poorly developed coir supplies can damage your plants rather than help them.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 11, 2019)

Cheers mate appreciate the info


Grow for fun only said:


> How to Grow With Coco Coir
> 
> 1.Till coco coir dust into the soil with a hoe to a depth of 6 inches. This is the same way you would use peat moss.
> 2.Sow seeds into the tilled earth, according to the directions on the packet. Cover the seeds with the soil.
> ...


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers mate appreciate the info


Cheers man. lol wish you happy growing


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 13, 2019)

Hey there, new here... just wanted to say "High"


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 13, 2019)

GirlGrowsGirls said:


> Hey there, new here... just wanted to say "High"


 welcome to the party , great bunch of people here


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 13, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> welcome to the party , great bunch of people here


Thank you!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

GirlGrowsGirls said:


> Hey there, new here... just wanted to say "High"


Welcome!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Prof. said:


> how / when can i star a journal?
> best regards


Follow this *Link* and post a new thread for your journal so that everyone can see it.


----------



## arethamorce (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi Newbie here, im planning to grow my first pot, trying to learn sometiong for starters before i start to grow in my backyard. thanks for accepting


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 13, 2019)

arethamorce said:


> Hi Newbie here, im planning to grow my first pot, trying to learn sometiong for starters before i start to grow in my backyard. thanks for accepting


welcome to the site, lots of really great people here with lots of growing experience.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 14, 2019)

Welcome buddy,here lots of really great people & lots of growing experience can help you always


----------



## TwistyMcDoobie (Mar 16, 2019)

Sup I'm Twisty,Newer grower I use a mars hydro and a quantum board.I do micro grows and love every minute of it,im from Canada.Lets Grow


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 16, 2019)

@twisty where you from in canada eh ?


----------



## TwistyMcDoobie (Mar 16, 2019)

By Toronto


----------



## DR0CK420 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello members 
I am totally new at growing i had a seed and do eve know what it is . I found it in with some items I had stored and threw it in a potter I had in my kitchen window( I was growing some herbs and killed one right away) lol within a couple months it had gotten pretty tall, I topped it a few times, but my kitchen window don't get crap for sunlight so in February things started dying( I live in a warm climate )the plant only had leaves on its highest branch . I decided to buy a tent 2x2x4 and a 600 watt led full spectrum red ,blue and uv.
and a filter system ,and added a small fan. Here are a few pics. Not only an I i a new grower but a sucky photographer


----------



## SODreamsB (Mar 21, 2019)

TwistyMcDoobie said:


> Sup I'm Twisty,Newer grower I use a mars hydro and a quantum board.I do micro grows and love every minute of it,im from Canada.Lets Grow


Wooo Canada, being new here I just found this thread but my first post was in "Seeds in or to Canada" since finding trustworthy sources is a pain especially domestic ones. I also have some of Mars Hydro's stuff can't beat the price and it works rather well despite all the nay sayers on LEDs I've come across or who said you had to pay 1000-2000 on an LED for it to really 'work' HAH!

I'm also proud to say I'm not a feminist and I support the male plant, buy regular! keep the full genetics alive.

Also into collecting quality or rare genetics with established backgrounds/history and breeding projects, pollen harvesting, spreading and storing techniques etc.


----------



## omowomo (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello, im young grower from poland. Ive done about 7 grows, but im still learning. Sorry for my bad english. I will add growlog soon 7kw  Take care, have a nice buds1


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi people, just wondering if anyone can give me a diagnosis on why my new growth is a light green yellow colour. I’m assuming it’s a calcium deficiency, so I started using cal mag hope that will fix it but I’m new to growing so any advice would be good cheers (not the best photo you might have to zoom in).


----------



## Oh My (Mar 23, 2019)

Growing with LED'z I built and I love purple weed.
  

My new home thread, we've only just begun...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/purple-reign.986749/#post-14813953
@DustyDuke


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 23, 2019)

Good evening everybody,
long-time reader, new member. Grower from South Africa, finally legal(ish)!! Lots of experience growing the Plant in Sub-Saharan African conditions, I consider myself a moderately skilled/average grower, mostly from experience, research, trial, error & correction. Conditions & challenges here are unique so I've dealt with some brutal & varied issues. I freely offer advice where I believe I am able to help & gladly accept any offered assistance. Good gardening to you! Spot the Mantis!


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Hi people, just wondering if anyone can give me a diagnosis on why my new growth is a light green yellow colour. I’m assuming it’s a calcium deficiency, so I started using cal mag hope that will fix it but I’m new to growing so any advice would be good cheers (not the best photo you might have to zoom in).View attachment 4305113


Can be PH issues. Noticed the coco medium, it tends to fluctuate. I'm sure there's a thread on here about coco / Ph issues or both. Hope it helps


----------



## Oh My (Mar 23, 2019)

S!ckN!ck said:


> Good evening everybody,
> long-time reader, new member. Grower from South Africa, finally legal(ish)!! Lots of experience growing the Plant in Sub-Saharan African conditions, I consider myself a moderately skilled/average grower, mostly from experience, research, trial, error & correction. Conditions & challenges here are unique so I've dealt with some brutal & varied issues. I freely offer advice where I believe I am able to help & gladly accept any offered assistance. Good gardening to you!View attachment 4305265 Spot the Mantis!


Welcome!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2019)

S!ckN!ck said:


> Can be PH issues. Noticed the coco medium, it tends to fluctuate. I'm sure there's a thread on here about coco / Ph issues or both. Hope it helps


I check Ph daily it’s fine 5.5-6.5 range thats why I assumed calcium or nitrogen but cheers


----------



## SODreamsB (Mar 23, 2019)

Here's something to consider, while yes a low PH can prevent the plant from taking in Nitrogen, If your PH is fine you could just be low on Nitrogen in your soil whether just plain lacking in it or from bacteria robbing the available nitrogen to break down excess carbon. 

You could try just adding any kind of fresh green plant material shredded up as a mulch on top of the soil and water it in for some quick nitrogen boosting. 

Also if it is bacteria just letting the soil dry out pretty thoroughly would help limit that process, keeping it damp all the time (if you are) could be allowing enough breakdown for bacteria to build up that they take too much nitrogen from the plant.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 25, 2019)

SODreamsB said:


> Wooo Canada, being new here I just found this thread but my first post was in "Seeds in or to Canada" since finding trustworthy sources is a pain especially domestic ones. I also have some of Mars Hydro's stuff can't beat the price and it works rather well despite all the nay sayers on LEDs I've come across or who said you had to pay 1000-2000 on an LED for it to really 'work' HAH!
> 
> I'm also proud to say I'm not a feminist and I support the male plant, buy regular! keep the full genetics alive.
> 
> Also into collecting quality or rare genetics with established backgrounds/history and breeding projects, pollen harvesting, spreading and storing techniques etc.



Thanks for sharing the best experience man, wish your baby girls happy growing always. cheeeers .


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 25, 2019)

TwistyMcDoobie said:


> Sup I'm Twisty,Newer grower I use a mars hydro and a quantum board.I do micro grows and love every minute of it,im from Canada.Lets Grow


I like my mh light tooo, since the price is my point and efficiency not bad .


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 25, 2019)

Here is a photo I took just the other night just before I harvested , I was using the Marshydro Cob light I won in one of their contests along with a 150 watt hps.


----------



## MrRIch007 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello everyone, I am in the process of my own grow, currently growing 4 auto fem gorilla glue using the rockwall technique. They are flowering on week 3 under a 125 watt CFL bulb and when they are ready to flower I will be placing them into a room 2.5mL x2mH x2.5mw room covered in panda film along with a 6 inch extractor rhino kit and 4 inch intake with fans ect they will be enjoying 2 600 watt HPS bulbs for vegging.

This is my first time doing this wondered what kind of yeild I would average under those conditions? I know there's alot of variables. PH water is 5.1 using flora nutrients and great white. Any feed back would be amazing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 26, 2019)

MrRIch007 said:


> Hello everyone, I am in the process of my own grow, currently growing 4 auto fem gorilla glue using the rockwall technique. They are flowering on week 3 under a 125 watt CFL bulb and when they are ready to flower I will be placing them into a room 2.5mL x2mH x2.5mw room covered in panda film along with a 6 inch extractor rhino kit and 4 inch intake with fans ect they will be enjoying 2 600 watt HPS bulbs for vegging.
> 
> This is my first time doing this wondered what kind of yeild I would average under those conditions? I know there's alot of variables. PH water is 5.1 using flora nutrients and great white. Any feed back would be amazing.


Pics or it never happened and welcome to RIU


----------



## MrRIch007 (Mar 26, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pics or it never happened and welcome to RIU


Will post one tomorrow of them, the room currently under construction


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 27, 2019)

Let we see some pictures so we have have some idea of it


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 27, 2019)

Starting to get pistols and a touch of frost go the gorilla glue been flowering for about two weeks


----------



## MrRIch007 (Mar 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pics or it never happened and welcome to RIU


Found a wasp chilling under the light on the back right plant....I guess that's his now!


----------



## MrRIch007 (Mar 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Starting to get pistols and a touch of frost go the gorilla glue been flowering for about two weeks
> View attachment 4307487


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 27, 2019)

Very nice...


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello and welcome Mr Rich .


----------



## Headstash_Grow (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey everyone !
Forgot our old account info, so here we go with a new account! 
We're on IG as well if anyone wants to check us out, same handle "Headstash_grow". Got an Archive Seedbank Clearwater Kush pack just started, wish we could start a journal on here. Hopefully we get a more established membership soon to share the grow.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 28, 2019)

Welcome back @Headstash_Grow


----------



## KushMagush85 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello all, newbie grower from Canada ! Starting my first indoor grow soon . Pretty basic setup 3x3x72 tent , 4 inch exhaust and carbon filter , 3 gallon fabric pots , advanced nutrients micro , veg, bloom nutes .240 watt meijiu quantum board LM561c with dimmer . Not sure what kind of soil I'm using yet. Not alot of options where I live so I'm thinking pro-mix organic or hp? Any tips or suggestions welcome! Cheers


----------



## Headstash_Grow (Mar 28, 2019)

KushMagush85 said:


> Hello all, newbie grower from Canada ! Starting my first indoor grow soon . Pretty basic setup 3x3x72 tent , 4 inch exhaust and carbon filter , 3 gallon fabric pots , advanced nutrients micro , veg, bloom nutes .240 watt meijiu quantum board LM561c with dimmer . Not sure what kind of soil I'm using yet. Not alot of options where I live so I'm thinking pro-mix organic or hp? Any tips or suggestions welcome! Cheers


How's it going brotha ! Sounds like a nice set up, although you may want to up the wattage to better show your plants potential in flower. 
Been loving Happy Frog soil for the longest, its great for seedlings and clones, through veg-flower. Just gotta use mosquito bits for the fungus gnats, and watch the PH after about week 6-7 since it drops due to high amount of peat in the mix.


----------



## Headstash_Grow (Mar 28, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Welcome back @Headstash_Grow


Thank you my man, appreciate the welcome !


----------



## Grow for fun only (Mar 29, 2019)

You guys are professional to answering question


----------



## Headstash_Grow (Mar 29, 2019)

We appreciate that man, we love spreading good info as much as we love learning it as well


----------



## KushMagush85 (Mar 29, 2019)

Headstash_Grow said:


> How's it going brotha ! Sounds like a nice set up, although you may want to up the wattage to better show your plants potential in flower.
> Been loving Happy Frog soil for the longest, its great for seedlings and clones, through veg-flower. Just gotta use mosquito bits for the fungus gnats, and watch the PH after about week 6-7 since it drops due to high amount of peat in the mix.


Closest place to get that soil is 2.5 hrs drive one way away from me so I've already passed over that option unfortunately . My budget allowed for the 240 watt only at this time and it was pushing it already ! Do you think running some high wattage led household bulbs would help out? My wife will RIP my nuts off if I buy another light like that. Shes been pretty good about this so I dont wanna poke the bear .


----------



## Headstash_Grow (Mar 29, 2019)

KushMagush85 said:


> Closest place to get that soil is 2.5 hrs drive one way away from me so I've already passed over that option unfortunately . My budget allowed for the 240 watt only at this time and it was pushing it already ! Do you think running some high wattage led household bulbs would help out? My wife will RIP my nuts off if I buy another light like that. Shes been pretty good about this so I dont wanna poke the bear .


Haha dang that's a bummer man, really thankful that my lady share's the same love for growing as me. I think CFLs would be your best bet buddy, but if you have 20+ watt LEDs lying around then i'm sure they'll do alright. In terms of CFL bulbs you should use "Daylight" 6500K for Veg and "Soft White" 2700K for Flower. They Get a little warm but with proper air flow im sure it'll be more than fine for supplementary lighting. If we're not mistaken 400W is the minimum recommended wattage for a 12 week cannabis flowering cycle, since i believe on average cannabis grows at a 35 watt per week rate. You wouldn't want to run short on the required light energy to reach your plants desired photosynthetic potential. So try to get it up there if possible.
If any of that info is incorrect we would love to have someone chime in.


----------



## BHippyAZ (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello all,
new sub, been stalking you wizards since when tboneshuffle was throwing down knowledge. Purchased couple 5x5 kits from Mark at Cutter. Hope to get everyone's insights down the road


----------



## Hightz (Mar 30, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey everyone, just recently got interested in growing and have a shed already built with a 4x16x8 area to work with. 
Now, what I was planning to do was convert the shed into 3 or 4 sub-sections, making each room 4x4. I'd also like to eventually seperate two of those rooms into an individual flowering and veg room. 
So I was wondering what would be my best option for lighting? I was originally looking at the timbergrowlights 4x4 COB with a mix of 3000k and maybe 4000k spectrum lights to start out with, for both veg and flowering. Where this light is $800, I was hoping for cheaper alternatives that can make use of this space.
Any input would be really appreciated, thanks.


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 31, 2019)

Hightz said:


> Hey everyone, just recently got interested in growing and have a shed already built with a 4x16x8 area to work with.
> Now, what I was planning to do was convert the shed into 3 or 4 sub-sections, making each room 4x4. I'd also like to eventually seperate two of those rooms into an individual flowering and veg room.
> So I was wondering what would be my best option for lighting? I was originally looking at the timbergrowlights 4x4 COB with a mix of 3000k and maybe 4000k spectrum lights to start out with, for both veg and flowering. Where this light is $800, I was hoping for cheaper alternatives that can make use of this space.
> Any input would be really appreciated, thanks.


Welcome, sorry i cant help, not based in the U.S. but I'm sure someone with adequate knowledge will be able to point you in the right direction. Your grow space sounds fantastic & your plans for further development are good, best of luck!


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)

Hightz said:


> Hey everyone, just recently got interested in growing and have a shed already built with a 4x16x8 area to work with.
> Now, what I was planning to do was convert the shed into 3 or 4 sub-sections, making each room 4x4. I'd also like to eventually seperate two of those rooms into an individual flowering and veg room.
> So I was wondering what would be my best option for lighting? I was originally looking at the timbergrowlights 4x4 COB with a mix of 3000k and maybe 4000k spectrum lights to start out with, for both veg and flowering. Where this light is $800, I was hoping for cheaper alternatives that can make use of this space.
> Any input would be really appreciated, thanks.


4 x 600W HPS would probably cost half.....


----------



## Tomzie246 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hay folks hope all is good.
im a indoor grower from the uk, I've been looking around this place and felt like a great place to stop.
im intrested in led growing tips for future projects aswell as enjoying chatting about our favourite hobby.!
stay blessed.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 31, 2019)

Tomzie246 said:


> Hay folks hope all is good.
> im a indoor grower from the uk, I've been looking around this place and felt like a great place to stop.
> im intrested in led growing tips for future projects aswell as enjoying chatting about our favourite hobby.!
> stay blessed.


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Tomzie246 (Mar 31, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to RIU


Thanks Man


----------



## Hightz (Mar 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> 4 x 600W HPS would probably cost half.....


Ya I was looking at hps, but with future plans for expansion I think I'd like to invest in newer tech. Is it possible to make some DIY COBs? Or any other options? Also I've been wondering about good climate control systems, ones that hopefully won't break the bank.


----------



## Hightz (Mar 31, 2019)

S!ckN!ck said:


> Welcome, sorry i cant help, not based in the U.S. but I'm sure someone with adequate knowledge will be able to point you in the right direction. Your grow space sounds fantastic & your plans for further development are good, best of luck!


No worries, thanks bro!


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)

I would do strips or boards over COB unless you have concrete floors for safety reasons.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2019)

Hightz said:


> Hey everyone, just recently got interested in growing and have a shed already built with a 4x16x8 area to work with.
> Now, what I was planning to do was convert the shed into 3 or 4 sub-sections, making each room 4x4. I'd also like to eventually seperate two of those rooms into an individual flowering and veg room.
> So I was wondering what would be my best option for lighting? I was originally looking at the timbergrowlights 4x4 COB with a mix of 3000k and maybe 4000k spectrum lights to start out with, for both veg and flowering. Where this light is $800, I was hoping for cheaper alternatives that can make use of this space.
> Any input would be really appreciated, thanks.


Sound like you have a good base to setup I’d love to have 3 rooms, so I can harvest every month. I assuming you will need 3 lights at $800, $2400 on lighting that is some coin. I’m not a massively experienced grower but I have used hps/mh, led and lec and I will run lec from now on (just personal preference). But you can buy 3 lec light kits for the same price as one of those leds and yield the same or more, mine flowers 4x4 with ease (315w). My lec out performs my led. My led was $750 and lec was $300 and dim able (some people will say I’m crazy but everyone has a preference)
But having said all that If I was unsure and setting up multiple rooms I would try 2 lights, maybe a top of the range and a mid range. If the cheaper light is good get another one, if it’s no good buy another top of the range and keep the cheaper light for veg and bloom with the better lights happy growing


----------



## Hightz (Mar 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sound like you have a good base to setup I’d love to have 3 rooms, so I can harvest every month. I assuming you will need 3 lights at $800, $2400 on lighting that is some coin. I’m not a massively experienced grower but I have used hps/mh, led and lec and I will run lec from now on (just personal preference). But you can buy 3 lec light kits for the same price as one of those leds and yield the same or more, mine flowers 4x4 with ease (315w). My lec out performs my led. My led was $750 and lec was $300 and dim able (some people will say I’m crazy but everyone has a preference)
> But having said all that If I was unsure and setting up multiple rooms I would try 2 lights, maybe a top of the range and a mid range. If the cheaper light is good get another one, if it’s no good buy another top of the range and keep the cheaper light for veg and bloom with the better lights happy growing


Awesome suggestions, thanks for the advice! I'll look more into the lec, mind linking me to the kits you used?


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2019)

I got my lec from my local hydro shop 
Heres the sameone I found online 
https://growershouse.com/growers-choice-horticultural-lighting-315w-se-cmh-complete-fixture#


----------



## Hightz (Mar 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I got my lec..
> Thanks!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I got my lec from my local hydro shop
> Heres the sameone I found online
> https://growershouse.com/growers-choice-horticultural-lighting-315w-se-cmh-complete-fixture#


Growershouse is a good location to buy lamp from.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 1, 2019)

Hightz said:


> Hey everyone, just recently got interested in growing and have a shed already built with a 4x16x8 area to work with.
> Now, what I was planning to do was convert the shed into 3 or 4 sub-sections, making each room 4x4. I'd also like to eventually seperate two of those rooms into an individual flowering and veg room.
> So I was wondering what would be my best option for lighting? I was originally looking at the timbergrowlights 4x4 COB with a mix of 3000k and maybe 4000k spectrum lights to start out with, for both veg and flowering. Where this light is $800, I was hoping for cheaper alternatives that can make use of this space.
> Any input would be really appreciated, thanks.


If each light is 800$ budget, i would recommend you go with the mars ii 900watt, each cost 303.99$ on their site;


----------



## Happy Vaper (Apr 1, 2019)

I am here to talk 420 Vaping and Terps. I work with MrExtractor com (Connoisseur Concentrates) to catalogue every taste, smell and effect of terpenes. The company was the first and is the largest supplier of Organic Terpene Cannabis Profiles. I have a sub on another forum-site where I send free samples to get feedback on the afore. 

Let me know if you think I should do the same here


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 3, 2019)

Welcome new friend, and grow happy.


----------



## Happy Vaper (Apr 3, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Welcome new friend, and grow happy.


Thank you


----------



## SnackPackGG (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey guys! brand new to the forums here! im from alberta canada, and can now grow legally. ill be doing up a post on my grow setup for some feedback and advice. I have done one grow already, but recently have upgraded my equipment! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SnackPackGG (Apr 3, 2019)

hmm. super new to this. so just looking to fill the minimum requirements so i can post about my grow. i know have 3 posts done, but how do i like other peoples posts? haha Thanks ^.^


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 4, 2019)

SnackPackGG said:


> Hey guys! brand new to the forums here! im from alberta canada, and can now grow legally. ill be doing up a post on my grow setup for some feedback and advice. I have done one grow already, but recently have upgraded my equipment! Have a great day everyone!


Nice to see you buddy, ppl here is easy to talk and help each other.grow fun and grow happy, just feel free to click the 'Like' at the bottom right corner, haha


----------



## Runningdawg (Apr 4, 2019)

I can't even grow mold on bread. But I am too poor to always pay dispensary prices. I'm here in hope of turning my black thumb green.


----------



## SnackPackGG (Apr 4, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Nice to see you buddy, ppl here is easy to talk and help each other.grow fun and grow happy, just feel free to click the 'Like' at the bottom right corner, haha


Thanks! i had asked another friend of mine about the "like" issue too who uses this forum. i guess its suppose to be in the bottom right like you staid, next to the reply button i just clicked to respond to you. however i dont have one, im hoping its because my account isnt a full day old yet!


----------



## KidConnabis (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi everybody! Here’s my first grow update. long time lurker, first time poster. Just finished my first diy project using the timber 400w kit and built it around my pre existing light. So far I only have 2 plants flowering about 4 weeks into the flip and one was a little lack luster due to poor lighting I’m guessing but I hope the new lights can fix that. But other then that I think all is well for my first grow.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 4, 2019)

Runningdawg said:


> I can't even grow mold on bread. But I am too poor to always pay dispensary prices. I'm here in hope of turning my black thumb green.


Growing is easy after you kill a few lol welcome everyone on here makes it easy


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 4, 2019)

KidConnabis said:


> Hi everybody! Here’s my first grow update. long time lurker, first time poster. Just finished my first diy project using the timber 400w kit and built it around my pre existing light. So far I only have 2 plants flowering about 4 weeks into the flip and one was a little lack luster due to poor lighting I’m guessing but I hope the new lights can fix that. But other then that I think all is well for my first grow.
> View attachment 4312021
> View attachment 4312025


Nice little set-up 
Welcome to RIU


----------



## KidConnabis (Apr 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nice little set-up
> Welcome to RIU


Thanks man!


----------



## Neubieauto (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi everyone. New here obviously. Used alot of info to start from threads here so thanks to everyone already. Starting 1st auto grow ever. Seeds from crop king seeds. Early miss autoflower. 1500w yueme cob led running 24h. Growing in ffof cut with 33%perlite. No nutes added yet at end of week 1.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 4, 2019)

Neubieauto said:


> Hi everyone. New here obviously. Used alot of info to start from threads here so thanks to everyone already. Starting 1st auto grow ever. Seeds from crop king seeds. Early miss autoflower. 1500w yueme cob led running 24h. Growing in ffof cut with 33%perlite. No nutes added yet at end of week 1.


Welcome to The club. Lots of great people here and enuff info to keep you reading a loooooong time. We look forward to your input


----------



## cloudytrichome207 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello everyone maine grower beginner concentrate maker. love the site tons of great info here.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Apr 5, 2019)

SnackPackGG said:


> Thanks! i had asked another friend of mine about the "like" issue too who uses this forum. i guess its suppose to be in the bottom right like you staid, next to the reply button i just clicked to respond to you. however i dont have one, im hoping its because my account isnt a full day old yet!


The like button will show for you in a bit. You need a few posts and ppl to like those posts. Then you will receive like button privileges.



Neubieauto said:


> Hi everyone. New here obviously. Used alot of info to start from threads here so thanks to everyone already. Starting 1st auto grow ever. Seeds from crop king seeds. Early miss autoflower. 1500w yueme cob led running 24h. Growing in ffof cut with 33%perlite. No nutes added yet at end of week 1.


Personally I would back off the 24 and use 18/6 or 20/4 for atleast another week or two. Those seedlings need a tiny bit of rest at first. Once you see true sets of fan leaves then I would run it 24.


----------



## Hightz (Apr 5, 2019)

KidConnabis said:


> Hi everybody! Here’s my first grow update. long time lurker, first time poster. Just finished my first diy project using the timber 400w kit and built it around my pre existing light. So far I only have 2 plants flowering about 4 weeks into the flip and one was a little lack luster due to poor lighting I’m guessing but I hope the new lights can fix that. But other then that I think all is well for my first grow.
> View attachment 4312021
> View attachment 4312025


How easy was it to put together the kit? Also how big is your grow space? Looks good man!


----------



## KidConnabis (Apr 5, 2019)

Hightz said:


> How easy was it to put together the kit? Also how big is your grow space? Looks good man!


I wish I could say it was easy but this was way out of my comfort zone haha. They send the lights pre wired and pretty much dummy proof but building the frame from scratch is what got me. I imagine someone with a little more experience then myself would find this project fun and easy haha. And it’s a 4x4. Thanks man I really appreciate it!


----------



## bigbanger84 (Apr 6, 2019)

hi lads greeting from ireland.. my apologies but english is not my first language....I'm a coco grower but I want to try high pressure aeroponics.... so hope will find useful info and help....thanks


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2019)

SnackPackGG said:


> Thanks! i had asked another friend of mine about the "like" issue too who uses this forum. i guess its suppose to be in the bottom right like you staid, next to the reply button i just clicked to respond to you. however i dont have one, im hoping its because my account isnt a full day old yet!





bigbanger84 said:


> hi lads greeting from ireland.. my apologies but english is not my first language....I'm a coco grower but I want to try high pressure aeroponics.... so hope will find useful info and help....thanks





cloudytrichome207 said:


> Hello everyone maine grower beginner concentrate maker. love the site tons of great info here.





Neubieauto said:


> Hi everyone. New here obviously. Used alot of info to start from threads here so thanks to everyone already. Starting 1st auto grow ever. Seeds from crop king seeds. Early miss autoflower. 1500w yueme cob led running 24h. Growing in ffof cut with 33%perlite. No nutes added yet at end of week 1.





KidConnabis said:


> Hi everybody! Here’s my first grow update. long time lurker, first time poster. Just finished my first diy project using the timber 400w kit and built it around my pre existing light. So far I only have 2 plants flowering about 4 weeks into the flip and one was a little lack luster due to poor lighting I’m guessing but I hope the new lights can fix that. But other then that I think all is well for my first grow.
> View attachment 4312021
> View attachment 4312025


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## cannabliss noob (Apr 6, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## cannabliss noob (Apr 6, 2019)

Hello Folks... I'm going to be starting my first grow. The set-up is 6, 2-gallon buckets with 2, 25-gallon reservoirs, I plan on germinating in rock wool and transplanting to hydroton. The electrician is coming tomorrow to run 2 dedicated 15 amp lines for 6 full spectrum LEDs rated at 3600 watts total in a 4'X4' tent. I'm sure I'll be bothering everyone for some sage advice. I have a 6" filter and inline fan. I'll be using General Hydroponics nutes and Recharge active. I have done some homework and I'm sure there is much, much more to learn. I'm looking forward to interacting with the community and hopefully, have something useful to contribute. 
Thanks for taking the time to read my post 
Noob


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 6, 2019)

cannabliss noob said:


> Hello Folks... I'm going to be starting my first grow. The set-up is 6, 2-gallon buckets with 2, 25-gallon reservoirs, I plan on germinating in rock wool and transplanting to hydroton. The electrician is coming tomorrow to run 2 dedicated 15 amp lines for 6 full spectrum LEDs rated at 3600 watts total in a 4'X4' tent. I'm sure I'll be bothering everyone for some sage advice. I have a 6" filter and inline fan. I'll be using General Hydroponics nutes and Recharge active. I have done some homework and I'm sure there is much, much more to learn. I'm looking forward to interacting with the community and hopefully, have something useful to contribute.
> Thanks for taking the time to read my post
> Noob


What leds are you running bro and welcome


----------



## cannabliss noob (Apr 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> What leds are you running bro and welcome


I have 6 Roleadro 2nd gen 600 watt 
I also have a 2ft C5 2-bulb fixture for the seedlings.
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 8, 2019)

cannabliss noob said:


> I have 6 Roleadro 2nd gen 600 watt
> I also have a 2ft C5 2-bulb fixture for the seedlings.
> Thanks for the welcome!


I haven’t seen the Roleadro’s in action except in reviews it will be good to see the fruits your labor .
But I think your wattage might be a bit off I’ll put a link that helped me understand led’s a bit more your true wattage will be between 900-1200 watts someone with more knowledge on here will be able to give a more accurate wattage. That’s still heaps for your grow area, you should get some stacked colas here’s the link.
https://www.leaffin.com/grow-lights-watts-1000w-600w-400w-250w-150w/


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 8, 2019)

Runningdawg said:


> I can't even grow mold on bread. But I am too poor to always pay dispensary prices. I'm here in hope of turning my black thumb green.


So let grown your own, you just need seed and a light can make it easy, buy from the dispensary is not good deal n it costs you money always, turn your black thumb green is the best choice.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 8, 2019)

SnackPackGG said:


> Thanks! i had asked another friend of mine about the "like" issue too who uses this forum. i guess its suppose to be in the bottom right like you staid, next to the reply button i just clicked to respond to you. however i dont have one, im hoping its because my account isnt a full day old yet!


haha, it's a little strange that, there not show the ' like' option .  am not sure why this could be, maybe you can ask the RIP Admin for help.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 8, 2019)

Neubieauto said:


> Hi everyone. New here obviously. Used alot of info to start from threads here so thanks to everyone already. Starting 1st auto grow ever. Seeds from crop king seeds. Early miss autoflower. 1500w yueme cob led running 24h. Growing in ffof cut with 33%perlite. No nutes added yet at end of week 1.


Great job man and welcome join rip.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 8, 2019)

cannabliss noob said:


> I have 6 Roleadro 2nd gen 600 watt
> I also have a 2ft C5 2-bulb fixture for the seedlings.
> Thanks for the welcome!


30-50watt/sqft always be the lighting needed, do you think there tooo much light for your plants ?


----------



## Anarchy4theUK (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi everyone I have been sick on the cat


----------



## Gt3076r (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi all old/new member been a few years couldn’t remember my login info, anyway nice to be back and to see this forums still going strong. Happy growing y’all peace and love


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 11, 2019)

Happy see you again buddy there RIP.


----------



## Cannadian99 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello everyone, can someone tell me how to post pictures from an iPhone? I’m a few weeks into my first ever grow and am seeing some issues but can’t seem to find any pictures online of anything similar to what I’m seeing. I’d like to put a few pics up on here to get advice. Thanks.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 11, 2019)

Cannadian99 said:


> Hello everyone, can someone tell me how to post pictures from an iPhone? I’m a few weeks into my first ever grow and am seeing some issues but can’t seem to find any pictures online of anything similar to what I’m seeing. I’d like to put a few pics up on here to get advice. Thanks.


Just press the upload file symbol next to the post reply symbol​


----------



## Cannadian99 (Apr 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just press the upload file symbol next to the post reply symbol​


Thanks. I I figured it out shortly after asking for help and posted pictures in the plant problems section under the title “fish hooks”, because some of my leaves have curled, resembling fishing lures.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 12, 2019)

I do like upload photo from computer .


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 12, 2019)

Just signed up to this awesome forum, very thankful to be here. I am new to all this and will be starting my first grow soon. So I am doing a lot of reading, and will have lots of questions!


----------



## Thismofro (Apr 14, 2019)

High


----------



## redfinger (Apr 14, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Good afternoon. I just joined under a false flag, as it were. I asked Google why my perlite turned green and several helpful replies came up... The perlite in question is already soaking in its bleach bath, and I used a fresh batch to plant....
kale, arugula and endive. I haven't attempted to grow marijuana since 1966. 
See what happens if you go on line when you're a little whiffy? 
But, now that I'm here, who knows? We may branch out.


----------



## Henroid1911 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey everyone, complete noob here except for spending the last couple weeks reading up I’ve never actually grown before so have little idea what to expect as it’s all going to be Guerilla grown, need some helpful tips, 2 seeds 1 dr ak auto and 1 white widow auto both pyramid seeds


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 15, 2019)

I wanted to grow natural after my first grow being topped once...I was on the fence ...after this first fitting I'm making a table...when in doubt scrog it out.. 2nd grow...white widow fem...sp 150 in a 2 ×3.


----------



## swazifarmer (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi guys not new but an old returning member hope everyone has been great. This site and the people here taught me loads now I’m back with lots more experience and knowledge to help newbies and for people to check my trichomes because even after 10 plus years I still need a 2nd even a 3rd or 4th opinion lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 17, 2019)

swazifarmer said:


> Hi guys not new but an old returning member hope everyone has been great. This site and the people here taught me loads now I’m back with lots more experience and knowledge to help newbies and for people to check my trichomes because even after 10 plus years I still need a 2nd even a 3rd or 4th opinion lol


It will be awesome to see your grows broI love a good trichrome perv


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 17, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Just signed up to this awesome forum, very thankful to be here. I am new to all this and will be starting my first grow soon. So I am doing a lot of reading, and will have lots of questions!


Welcome ! I've been reading since i got here and still not thru it all and doubtful i ever will . Just so much to learn. Anyway, dig in and enjoy


----------



## swazifarmer (Apr 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It will be awesome to see your grows broI love a good trichrome perv


Lol those misleading Sativa plants always throw up a surprise or 2 doesn’t help I lost my loupe and now have a mag glass for my phone which sometimes makes trichs look blue or purple.


----------



## swazifarmer (Apr 17, 2019)

Cannadian99 said:


> Hello everyone, can someone tell me how to post pictures from an iPhone? I’m a few weeks into my first ever grow and am seeing some issues but can’t seem to find any pictures online of anything similar to what I’m seeing. I’d like to put a few pics up on here to get advice. Thanks.


Upload a file option at the bottom of your comment. Select photo library and you will see all your pics. Remember no uploads over 10mb


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 17, 2019)

swazifarmer said:


> Lol those misleading Sativa plants always throw up a surprise or 2 doesn’t help I lost my loupe and now have a mag glass for my phone which sometimes makes trichs look blue or purple.
> View attachment 4318988


Makes it look better lol


----------



## epbadger (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello all, noob here. Thanks to all who have posted such useful info I am learning alot. Must admit my brain is on overload from all the reading I have been doing, a bit overwhelming. Though I did grow indoors once before about 8 years ago. it did teach me alot and got a little over a lb. in a 4x4 tent. though the conditions were less than perfect I learned alot and remember alot of the rookie mistakes I made. Sadly during a move I lost my grow log but what ya gonna do. I am now going to do a indoor grow and a outdoor grow very soon. sorry in advance for the stupid questions I will be posting soon. I decided to buy from The Attitude( will attach what I bought at the end) I was very surprised how fast it was delivered, just a few hours under a week my package arrived in NYC. thats fast imo and tge seeds appear to be in excellent condition.
Barneys Farm Seeds LSD
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
1
£39.99
Barneys Farm Seeds Gorilla Zkittlez
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
1
£40.99
Bomb Seeds Gorilla Bomb
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
1
£26.49
Barneys Farm Seeds Blueberry OG
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
1
£37.49
FEMINIZED UFO #1 G13 Labs Seeds Midnight Kush

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Dinafem Seeds Cheese

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #3 Black Skull Seeds Stardawg

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #4 G13 Labs Seeds AUTO Berry

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #5 Humboldt Seed Organization Sapphire OG

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
T H Seeds Gelato 33 x French Cookies aka French Macaron

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Karma Genetics Seeds Skullcap

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Dinafem Seeds Dinamed CBD Plus

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Blue Venom

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 20, 2019)

epbadger said:


> Hello all, noob here. Thanks to all who have posted such useful info I am learning alot. Must admit my brain is on overload from all the reading I have been doing, a bit overwhelming. Though I did grow indoors once before about 8 years ago. it did teach me alot and got a little over a lb. in a 4x4 tent. though the conditions were less than perfect I learned alot and remember alot of the rookie mistakes I made. Sadly during a move I lost my grow log but what ya gonna do. I am now going to do a indoor grow and a outdoor grow very soon. sorry in advance for the stupid questions I will be posting soon. I decided to buy from The Attitude( will attach what I bought at the end) I was very surprised how fast it was delivered, just a few hours under a week my package arrived in NYC. thats fast imo and tge seeds appear to be in excellent condition.
> Barneys Farm Seeds LSD
> Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds
> 1
> ...


Welcome bro. Epic seed bank strait out of the gate, you can never have enough seeds. I’m bit like you I grew like 15 years ago with a bit of success. Had hydroponic setup with about 8 1000w hps moved couldn’t grow where I moved too (I’ve alway grown outdoor). I sold all my gear and forgot everything I learnt lol. Wasn’t like today you used to have to know someone to get a decent strain from Holland. I had big bud was a good money earner. Now I’ve been back in the growing game for like 3 months, just for personal high quality smoke this time. Growing in coco perlite mix this time. Good luck keep posting, if you want to see some quality purple buds checkout the Purple Reign thread some good grows in there


----------



## Napalmgreen76 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm a green horn in this game, so I'm gonna crawl till I can walk. After soaking up as much info as I can, hydroponics seems to be the route to go but after reading a lot of different comments I'm gonna go soil first, with some decent bag seed. Any info on making a proper journal where I can receive good info and advice would greatly appreciated


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello riu. New to the site. Came from gc with some buds of mine . We have a ethos comparative grow about to kick off . I’m new so I can’t drop a link unfortunately. The thread name is ethos banana hammock comparative if you guys want to pull up a chair and watch .


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hello riu. New to the site. Came from gc with some buds of mine . We have a ethos comparative grow about to kick off . I’m new so I can’t drop a link unfortunately. The thread name is ethos banana hammock comparative if you guys want to pull up a chair and watch .


Is that on riu or are you advertising for gc bro I couldn’t find it


----------



## bernardo98 (Apr 29, 2019)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 2, 2019)

Welcome, here you'll get you wanted


----------



## peteradkins (May 6, 2019)

hello guys am new am called peter


----------



## fully#sick (May 6, 2019)

Hi all just got my first little grow going and looking forward to picking up some skills from the masters here


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 6, 2019)

peteradkins said:


> hello guys am new am called peter


Welcome to RIU , Peter 


fully#sick said:


> Hi all just got my first little grow going and looking forward to picking up some skills from the masters here


Everyone loves grow pics 
Yes of luck and welcome to rollitup


----------



## fully#sick (May 6, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to RIU , Peter
> 
> Everyone loves grow pics
> Yes of luck and welcome to rollitup


Appreciate the welcome brother


----------



## DustyDuke (May 7, 2019)

fully#sick said:


> Hi all just got my first little grow going and looking forward to picking up some skills from the masters here


Nice avatar bro good luck with the grow


----------



## fully#sick (May 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice avatar bro good luck with the grow


Thanks bruz, that's the Australian Indigenous flag.
Bit freaky growing on my own for the first time hey been helping out with my cousins grow for a couple of years but its different doing shit with no one there to help


----------



## DustyDuke (May 7, 2019)

Yeah don’t stress to much bro only get better with experience. Keep the air flowing, ph right and easy on the nutes. You’ll be right mate.
My Mrs is Half aboriginal. 
She’s Gunai Kurnai


----------



## fully#sick (May 7, 2019)

True !! Im from Bundjalung country in Nth N.S.W


----------



## DustyDuke (May 7, 2019)

fully#sick said:


> True !! Im from Bundjalung country in Nth N.S.W


Nice one. I’ve spent a bit of time in that area I lived out the back of the Currumbin Valley used to spend my weekends around Murwillumbah, Lismore and who hasn’t been to Nimbin hahahahaha. That’s a good part of the world bro, if I win the lotto I’d buy 1000 acres around that area and retire. 
I’ve got a grow journal bro called “my weed growing journey” check it out if your keen on looking at my plants


----------



## Plant_Life (May 8, 2019)

harvester said:


> Happy to see so many with the urge to grow,
> 
> I've been reading alot of the posts and wanted to reply to some of them but am always paranoid of registering and what not (unfortunate about the guest posting being disabled, damn spammers) but I liked the cut of the jib on this site.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokstaxx (May 8, 2019)

Hoog said:


> I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow. It seems to be doing ok! What do you think?


No miracle grow! I'm a beginner but ibdI always heard that.


----------



## AjDank (May 8, 2019)

Hi folks. Old account, but it's my first time back in years. Hope to make lots of new growmies.

Cheers


----------



## EezyTimez (May 9, 2019)

Hi guys I'm a new member just joined ... I'm on my 4th grow been reading from here ever since I started learned everything from this place so thanks for that and thought it's about time I joined (I'm still a noob though and want to learn more) .. I have 12 plants currently on 1st week of flower under 4x 600w hps bloom bulbs and large shades soil . Thanks


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 10, 2019)

Great to see you puts in, welcome to rip, ppl learn from experienced ppl, feel free to share and ask question. happy growing and happy weekend.


----------



## EezyTimez (May 10, 2019)

Nice 1 mate thanks for the reply I'm an easy learner and wanna grow the best of the best in the future ...yous will definitely be seeing and hearing alot from me I'm pretty much on top of everything as it is (noob level).. the thing I'm gonna be learning next or trying to learn is training an stepping out of the noob stages


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 11, 2019)

Cool, and get self relax on weekend and and keep learning always.


----------



## Tkspark (May 14, 2019)

Hey guys new to the auto scene and joining a bunch of orgs and sites to get all the advice I can


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 15, 2019)

Welcome join in RIP buddy


----------



## Tkspark (May 15, 2019)

Thanks man I appreciate it I hope y'all don't mind I holler n ask a million questions


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 16, 2019)

Harvest time!!! Flushed thid massive girl for 18 days. Shes so heavy she cant hold herself up ( in cupboard she was tied up ) candy kush autoflower, veg under lamp 600w and flower under sp250 ! Trichomes are 30%amber 
Soooooo happy with the outcome so far! Just wander what weight she will be dry?


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 16, 2019)

Hello RIU community,

I'm a new member from the Sacramento, CA area and have a small garden in the backyard. My tomatoes are a little behind because I haven't added any Miracle Grow, yet. We also have a cast iron grill for BBQing, table, and hope to get lounge chairs. Its beautiful out there.

I purchased a packet of CBD Orange Tide seeds by Equilibrium Genetics from the local dispensary. 5 seeds got stuck in sand on my first attempt and got a lot growing now. Is this an elite cultivar to build on? Good for doing a polycross (PX), and allowing them to flower and open pollinate? A value-added trait, other than CBD, hasn't been identified and my only goal is to preserve my cultivar and establish methods of breeding. This is my first grow, is there anything you would recommend I do?

CBD Orange Tide = 24:1 Sour Tsunami x {Cannatonic x (AC/DC x Good Medicine)} Female x African Orange Male


----------



## theoryan117 (May 16, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi my name is theo. I am first time grower, indoor/soil/clones. I Have a 3 week old chernobyl, 2 week old pineapple express and jack the ripper, 1 week old blue dream, and freshly rooted headband. Happy frog, ocean forest, AND special soil from county compost yard that was 58 dollars per square yard. Perlite, vermiculite, worm casting, bone meal, mychcorizae, Epsom salt, bat guano, fish emulsion, cal-mag and small amounts of slow release NPK fertilizer added to a blend of all 3 soils. Four 2 foot 20 watt red and blue LED grow lights. One 4 foot 40 watt CFL. One 4 foot 40 watt high power full spectrum LED. Five 20 watt LED bulbs in reflectors. Two 20 watt CFL bulbs in reflectors. One 25 watt full spectrum LED standalone light. 
///One 200 watt CFL bulb with no reflector, so it's not being used. And four 20 watt halogen bulbs, not being used, with no reflectors for them yet.///
Earth Juice Grow, catalyst, and bloom for nutrients. Superthrive for supplement. Organic compost tea. Starter Plus transplanting solution for re-pots. 3 foot wide, by 4 foot long, by 2 and a half feet tall grow space. 80 degrees, 60 percent humidity. Heating pad under pots. Aluminum foil reflection around whole grow space. 20/4 light schedule. Plants are put outside on sunny days(I live in eugene, oregon) also germinating 50 seeds at the moment collected from multiple Sonoma county growers. Have another 125 or so seeds in a container. Looking for any advice, suggestions, or ideas to make my babies thrive!


----------



## theoryan117 (May 16, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Great to see you puts in, welcome to rip, ppl learn from experienced ppl, feel free to share and ask question. happy growing and happy weekend.


Hi my name is theo. I am first time grower, indoor/soil/clones. I Have a 3 week old chernobyl, 2 week old pineapple express and jack the ripper, 1 week old blue dream, and freshly rooted headband. Happy frog, ocean forest, AND special soil from county compost yard that was 58 dollars per square yard. Perlite, vermiculite, worm casting, bone meal, mychcorizae, Epsom salt, bat guano, fish emulsion, cal-mag and small amounts of slow release NPK fertilizer added to a blend of all 3 soils. Distilled water only. Four 2 foot 20 watt red and blue LED grow lights. One 4 foot 40 watt CFL. One 4 foot 40 watt high power full spectrum LED. Five 20 watt LED bulbs in reflectors. Two 20 watt CFL bulbs in reflectors. One 25 watt full spectrum LED standalone light. 
///One 200 watt CFL bulb with no reflector, so it's not being used. And four 20 watt halogen bulbs, not being used, with no reflectors for them yet.///
Earth Juice Grow, catalyst, and bloom for nutrients. Superthrive for supplement. Organic compost tea. Starter Plus transplanting solution for re-pots. 3 foot wide, by 4 foot long, by 2 and a half feet tall grow space. 80 degrees, 60 percent humidity. Heating pad under pots. Aluminum foil reflection around whole grow space. 20/4 light schedule. Plants are put outside on sunny days(I live in eugene, oregon) also germinating 50 seeds at the moment collected from multiple Sonoma county growers. Have another 125 or so seeds in a container. Looking for any advice, suggestions, or ideas to make my babies thrive!


----------



## theoryan117 (May 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah don’t stress to much bro only get better with experience. Keep the air flowing, ph right and easy on the nutes. You’ll be right mate.
> My Mrs is Half aboriginal.
> She’s Gunai Kurnai


Hi my name is theo. I am first time grower, indoor/soil/clones. I Have a 3 week old chernobyl, 2 week old pineapple express and jack the ripper, 1 week old blue dream, and freshly rooted headband. Happy frog, ocean forest, AND special soil from county compost yard that was 58 dollars per square yard. Perlite, vermiculite, worm casting, bone meal, mychcorizae, Epsom salt, bat guano, fish emulsion, cal-mag and small amounts of slow release NPK fertilizer added to a blend of all 3 soils. Four 2 foot 20 watt red and blue LED grow lights. One 4 foot 40 watt CFL. One 4 foot 40 watt high power full spectrum LED. Five 20 watt LED bulbs in reflectors. Two 20 watt CFL bulbs in reflectors. One 25 watt full spectrum LED standalone light. 
///One 200 watt CFL bulb with no reflector, so it's not being used. And four 20 watt halogen bulbs, not being used, with no reflectors for them yet.///
Earth Juice Grow, catalyst, and bloom for nutrients. Superthrive for supplement. Organic compost tea. Starter Plus transplanting solution for re-pots. 3 foot wide, by 4 foot long, by 2 and a half feet tall grow space. 80 degrees, 60 percent humidity. Heating pad under pots. Aluminum foil reflection around whole grow space. 20/4 light schedule. Plants are put outside on sunny days(I live in eugene, oregon) also germinating 50 seeds at the moment collected from multiple Sonoma county growers. Have another 125 or so seeds in a container. Looking for any advice, suggestions, or ideas to make my babies thrive!


----------



## theoryan117 (May 16, 2019)

theoryan117 said:


> Hi my name is theo. I am first time grower, indoor/soil/clones. I Have a 3 week old chernobyl, 2 week old pineapple express and jack the ripper, 1 week old blue dream, and freshly rooted headband. Happy frog, ocean forest, AND special soil from county compost yard that was 58 dollars per square yard. Perlite, vermiculite, worm casting, bone meal, mychcorizae, Epsom salt, bat guano, fish emulsion, cal-mag and small amounts of slow release NPK fertilizer added to a blend of all 3 soils. Four 2 foot 20 watt red and blue LED grow lights. One 4 foot 40 watt CFL. One 4 foot 40 watt high power full spectrum LED. Five 20 watt LED bulbs in reflectors. Two 20 watt CFL bulbs in reflectors. One 25 watt full spectrum LED standalone light.
> ///One 200 watt CFL bulb with no reflector, so it's not being used. And four 20 watt halogen bulbs, not being used, with no reflectors for them yet.///
> Earth Juice Grow, catalyst, and bloom for nutrients. Superthrive for supplement. Organic compost tea. Starter Plus transplanting solution for re-pots. 3 foot wide, by 4 foot long, by 2 and a half feet tall grow space. 80 degrees, 60 percent humidity. Heating pad under pots. Aluminum foil reflection around whole grow space. 20/4 light schedule. Plants are put outside on sunny days(I live in eugene, oregon) also germinating 50 seeds at the moment collected from multiple Sonoma county growers. Have another 125 or so seeds in a container. Looking for any advice, suggestions, or ideas to make my babies thrive!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

theoryan117 said:


> Hi my name is theo. I am first time grower, indoor/soil/clones. I Have a 3 week old chernobyl, 2 week old pineapple express and jack the ripper, 1 week old blue dream, and freshly rooted headband. Happy frog, ocean forest, AND special soil from county compost yard that was 58 dollars per square yard. Perlite, vermiculite, worm casting, bone meal, mychcorizae, Epsom salt, bat guano, fish emulsion, cal-mag and small amounts of slow release NPK fertilizer added to a blend of all 3 soils. Four 2 foot 20 watt red and blue LED grow lights. One 4 foot 40 watt CFL. One 4 foot 40 watt high power full spectrum LED. Five 20 watt LED bulbs in reflectors. Two 20 watt CFL bulbs in reflectors. One 25 watt full spectrum LED standalone light.
> ///One 200 watt CFL bulb with no reflector, so it's not being used. And four 20 watt halogen bulbs, not being used, with no reflectors for them yet.///
> Earth Juice Grow, catalyst, and bloom for nutrients. Superthrive for supplement. Organic compost tea. Starter Plus transplanting solution for re-pots. 3 foot wide, by 4 foot long, by 2 and a half feet tall grow space. 80 degrees, 60 percent humidity. Heating pad under pots. Aluminum foil reflection around whole grow space. 20/4 light schedule. Plants are put outside on sunny days(I live in eugene, oregon) also germinating 50 seeds at the moment collected from multiple Sonoma county growers. Have another 125 or so seeds in a container. Looking for any advice, suggestions, or ideas to make my babies thrive!


You sound like you’ve got it going on. I’d be getting something with a bit more punch in the lighting department to get those flowers dense.
Why you germinating so money seeds bro are you doing a massive outdoor grow 50 is a lot?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Harvest time!!! Flushed thid massive girl for 18 days. Shes so heavy she cant hold herself up ( in cupboard she was tied up ) candy kush autoflower, veg under lamp 600w and flower under sp250 ! Trichomes are 30%amber
> Soooooo happy with the outcome so far! Just wander what weight she will be dry?


Another quality grow bro nice work


----------



## Blaze 77 (May 18, 2019)

Just want to say hey to everyone 
New to the site but not to growing 

Been growing off and on for about 10 yrs now . Nothing major . Just small grows indoor and out . 

Looking forward to learning more about growing then just the little I know . 

Hope to meet some laid back stoners on here that can help with some of my grows 

I have some fresh blue dream haze cuttings that will be under a l.e.d 

First time under a l.e.d so I'm curious on how it goes . 

Hope everyone is doing good ...

Oh . Can anyone tell me how to upload an avatar ? Thank you


----------



## theoryan117 (May 18, 2019)

Blaze 77 said:


> Just want to say hey to everyone
> New to the site but not to growing
> 
> Been growing off and on for about 10 yrs now . Nothing major . Just small grows indoor and out .
> ...


Welcome! I'm also growing some blue dream! What kind of led are you using?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 18, 2019)

Blaze 77 said:


> Just want to say hey to everyone
> New to the site but not to growing
> 
> Been growing off and on for about 10 yrs now . Nothing major . Just small grows indoor and out .
> ...


Just click on your name a box opens click on avatar then you can get avacrazy that was funnier in my head fairly high 
Here’s a screenshot 
 
And when ever you post photos click full image people will appreciate it have fun bro


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (May 19, 2019)

*Buy Lemon Auto Feminised Seeds from Seedsman at Seedsman*

https://www.seedsman.com/en/auto-lemon-feminised
Buy Lemon Auto Feminised Seeds and earn at least 6 Loyalty Points. Auto Lemon is an inbred cross auto-flowering marijuana strain created by fertilising a Lemon Skunk female plant from Green House Seeds with pollen from a male Lowryder #2 plant courtesy of The Joint Doctor.
*Grows*‎: ‎Greenhouse, Indoors, Outdoors
*Harvest Month*‎: ‎2.5 Months from Seed
*Flowering Type*‎: ‎Autoflowering


----------



## CanGrows (May 20, 2019)

Hi All 

New to the forum and just started my first grow, currently in second week of flower 
Look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2019)

CanGrows said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to the forum and just started my first grow, currently in second week of flower
> Look forward to chatting with you all!
> ...


Nice setup mate very clean what strain/strains have you got growing


----------



## CanGrows (May 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice setup mate very clean what strain/strains have you got growing



Hey 

Currently growing two zen hash plant sativa/indica cross breed - the one with the giant leaves and an unidentifed sativa clone.


----------



## Blaze 77 (May 20, 2019)

theoryan117 said:


> Welcome! I'm also growing some blue dream! What kind of led are you using?


Just a little 240 7panel .

I use to have a 1k , 2 600 wts and a 250 back in the day but I had went to prison and a lot of stuff got stolen from me

I live somewhere else now and having to start completely over .

Lucky I still had an old buddy that hooked me up with this l.e.d and 3 cuttings .

I kept them in the dark for almost 2 days and just put the light on them this morning

My closet needs a lot of work done , she is very necked right now but eventually I'll get some diamond sheeting in their and some better lights

As soon as they take root I might veg for about 2 weeks but then go to 12/12 , and one will go out doors .


----------



## Blaze 77 (May 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just click on your name a box opens click on avatar then you can get avacrazy that was funnier in my head fairly high
> Here’s a screenshot
> View attachment 4335705
> And when ever you post photos click full image people will appreciate it have fun bro


Thank you brother


----------



## theoryan117 (May 20, 2019)

Blaze 77 said:


> Just a little 240 7panel .
> 
> I use to have a 1k , 2 600 wts and a 250 back in the day but I had went to prison and a lot of stuff got stolen from me
> 
> ...


Very nice brother. That blue red spectrum makes them go absolutely wild it's pretty awesome! They look like happy little young ladies! 
I'd like to put a couple outside in the ground myself once I clone. Still have alot to learn though trying to pace myself. Best of luck. Will be following!


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (May 21, 2019)

check my journals OG


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> check my journals OG


Can you post a link bro I couldn’t find it


----------



## LeddySnips (May 25, 2019)

Hey Guys and gals!
Just saying hello and showing im around  where the organic soil heads at?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 26, 2019)

LeddySnips said:


> Hey Guys and gals!
> Just saying hello and showing im around  where the organic soil heads at?


I’m going organic next grow in the process of making my own super soil. TBH I have no idea what I’m doing, I’m just copying someone of YouTube and a couple people here teaching me a few tricks.
I’m also trying some new local supper soil and I will do a comparison. I will also mixhalf a bag of the brought super threw my own to grow some of there good cultures in mine. 
Do you make your own soil or buy?


----------



## Greg877 (May 27, 2019)

Need some help determining the sex of my plant, here's pics and ...i have NO grow equipment, no nutrients, nothing to grow with, except what i do have. I am broke, spent thousands from buying brown shit from the streets, i have nothing, been ripped off, so i had 2 seeds, that i decided to grow. I do what i can with, things like eggshell tea (for calcium) magnesium from Epson salts, and a little bit, very tiny bit of miracle grow (tomato plant food) because it shows (some) of the things the plant needs, that i don't have.

*Attached Files:*


----------



## Sdrodbuster (May 27, 2019)

Greg877 said:


> Need some help determining the sex of my plant, here's pics and ...i have NO grow equipment, no nutrients, nothing to grow with, except what i do have. I am broke, spent thousands from buying brown shit from the streets, i have nothing, been ripped off, so i had 2 seeds, that i decided to grow. I do what i can with, things like eggshell tea (for calcium) magnesium from Epson salts, and a little bit, very tiny bit of miracle grow (tomato plant food) because it shows (some) of the things the plant needs, that i don't have.
> 
> *Attached Files:*


----------



## ElizabethD1985 (May 29, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I have just one question I have a supervised drug test this Friday in the morning An I took a couple nerve pills today I don’t take them often I thought about getting a cleanse drink thinking that would help but I’m also thinking about taking someone else’s pee but I have never done that before an I have no earthly idea on how to keep it warm or anything An it’s gonna be hard to hide with someone there watching so idk what to do I have a full day An a half I think I might be able to cleanse it out of my own system with the cleanse drink but is what’s the best drink that I can buy in store. And I would also like to start growing just a couple plants just to have for my husband to use


----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

ElizabethD1985 said:


> I have just one question I have a supervised drug test this Friday in the morning An I took a couple nerve pills today I don’t take them often I thought about getting a cleanse drink thinking that would help but I’m also thinking about taking someone else’s pee but I have never done that before an I have no earthly idea on how to keep it warm or anything An it’s gonna be hard to hide with someone there watching so idk what to do I have a full day An a half I think I might be able to cleanse it out of my own system with the cleanse drink but is what’s the best drink that I can buy in store. And I would also like to start growing just a couple plants just to have for my husband to use


You need a syringe like 50mls attach a tube at the end to use as a hose to squirt it in the container keep it on your body so it stays body temp you just need to fined some clean pee


----------



## Hooligan94 (May 30, 2019)

Just thought I'd say Hi, been reading the forums and journals for about a year! Been growing for close to 10 years (mainly guerilla) but it's only in the past 4/5 years I really got into it and have seen what some would call results! 
Currently have 3 mother plants, 1 Blue Dream Fem, 1 White Widow Fem and 1 Grapefruit Diesel Fem, running in Canna cocoir with their Coco feed line! (No complaints at all) Also have 2 Purple Haze Autos running in coco (first auto run in coco) and 6 clones (3 of both) from the WW and GFD all currently cohabiting under my Viparspectra R900 (Got sucked in by the hype and had a friend investing at the time)! (Dont worry I dont flower under this, tried when I bought and switched back to HPS)
Will be flowering out my mothers this year, the GFD and WW are genetics I've kept alive since the start of 2017 when I germed a load of beans and found what I thought to be the best phenos of these strains I've personally ever seen! But it's been a good run, I've had some amazing harvests along the way and I'm now looking for something new....... 
Any recommendations on genetics or particular seed banks to possibly use is greatly welcome and appreciated! Looking for anything really Sativa/Indica dom doesnt bother me would really like an off the shelf hybrid that's completely different from the norm! 
I have a load of Chocolate Skunk and some White Grapefruit beans that I will probably run along side maybe pop a couple of pineapple chunk beans too!


----------



## Hightimes92 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi ppl first time grow got cream cookies by fast buds 15 days


----------



## Hightimes92 (Jun 4, 2019)

Never done a grow befor got a small set up 300w led 3 cream cookies 1 northen lights all in pure coco pro+ I'm using the canna nutrients any advice would be helpfull


----------



## Gmanpotter (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi, im growing for my first time. I was going to grow 2 sour og plants but ended up with 2 sour ogs 2 glue berrys an gg#4. They are all clones, but from different people. Im running 1000w LED in a room 6×3. Is that lighting efficient enough for my plants and the room i have.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

Gmanpotter said:


> Hi, im growing for my first time. I was going to grow 2 sour og plants but ended up with 2 sour ogs 2 glue berrys an gg#4. They are all clones, but from different people. Im running 1000w LED in a room 6×3. Is that lighting efficient enough for my plants and the room i have.


Depends what led light are you running


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

Hightimes92 said:


> Never done a grow befor got a small set up 300w led 3 cream cookies 1 northen lights all in pure coco pro+ I'm using the canna nutrients any advice would be helpfull


Get more lights before flowering that’s a lot of plants for a tiny light I’m running a 600w hps and a 315w cmh for the same amount of plants. What led you running


----------



## Gmanpotter (Jun 8, 2019)

Its a JHOTEC 1000w full spectrum. It was a $60$ dollar light from ebay. Plan on getting another light monday. Any specific type i should get to go with the one i have?


----------



## Gmanpotter (Jun 8, 2019)

Online it reads 
70 pcs red
20 pcs blueblue
8 cool white
1 pcs UV
1 pcs IR
Bno ideal what it means but im gussing my light intensity output.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 8, 2019)

Gmanpotter said:


> Its a JHOTEC 1000w full spectrum. It was a $60$ dollar light from ebay. Plan on getting another light monday. Any specific type i should get to go with the one i have?


What’s your budget. You get what pay for with led. Majority of the people here build there own led setups. I’m not that savvy but if it doesn’t produce white light I would personally stay away from them. Unit farm do a light bar that would fit in that space perfectly https://www.ledgrowlightsdepot.ca/products/unit-farm-grow-bar-with-cree-osram-chips-and-mean-well-driver
That thing produces some big nugs


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 8, 2019)

Gmanpotter said:


> Online it reads
> 70 pcs red
> 20 pcs blueblue
> 8 cool white
> ...


Quantum boards are also good see people doin good things with them


----------



## Hooligan94 (Jun 10, 2019)

Gmanpotter said:


> Online it reads
> 70 pcs red
> 20 pcs blueblue
> 8 cool white
> ...


Been using LED myself for a while now, I dont/didnt think you can get a light that cheap that actually draws 1000 actual watts from the wall! So I reckon it's their "equivalent watts"
I use a ViparSpectra R900 for veg and with both switches on that uses 420 true watts, this light cost me 240GBP (can get 4 × 600w hps with bulbs, reflectors and ballast for this price) and was not worth the investment if I'm brutally honest. Amazing Veg light, atrocious for flowering as it lacks so much red its not even a joke! The only reason I still use it for even vegging is because of how much I spent on the f*ing thing! Blurple light works but not how people expect or want really, that's not to say you cant get results as I have myself but none worth writing about in my opinion! 
If your buying an LED light use one that uses Cree or Philips diodes, the second it says epistar walk away, quantum boards seem to be a great route to take as some people are getting some outstanding results! If not find yourself a decent COB kit! 
I've given up with LEDs and have gone back to using MH and HPS for almost everything apart from the 1 space with the R900!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

Hooligan94 said:


> Been using LED myself for a while now, I dont/didnt think you can get a light that cheap that actually draws 1000 actual watts from the wall! So I reckon it's their "equivalent watts"
> I use a ViparSpectra R900 for veg and with both switches on that uses 420 true watts, this light cost me 240GBP (can get 4 × 600w hps with bulbs, reflectors and ballast for this price) and was not worth the investment if I'm brutally honest. Amazing Veg light, atrocious for flowering as it lacks so much red its not even a joke! The only reason I still use it for even vegging is because of how much I spent on the f*ing thing! Blurple light works but not how people expect or want really, that's not to say you cant get results as I have myself but none worth writing about in my opinion!
> If your buying an LED light use one that uses Cree or Philips diodes, the second it says epistar walk away, quantum boards seem to be a great route to take as some people are getting some outstanding results! If not find yourself a decent COB kit!
> I've given up with LEDs and have gone back to using MH and HPS for almost everything apart from the 1 space with the R900!


I’m the same I’d love to give led ago but the setups I’m looking at are $1000 just to flower 4x4 but seen some quality yields. It’s dam expensive, could make my own to save but that’s not me.


----------



## Gmanpotter (Jun 11, 2019)

Im growing in canna coco coir, i bought the brick n a bag stuff. A buddy told me is all nutriences wise i would need is canna coco part A/B. I just ordered it so itll be a few days until i get it. Any tips on weather i should get additional or different nutriences.

Im not going fot max. yeild. as this is my first time growing but i want good quality buds. 

Im in Michigan so im slowly working my way in the art of growing instead of trying some massive grow that i cant control.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

Gmanpotter said:


> Im growing in canna coco coir, i bought the brick n a bag stuff. A buddy told me is all nutriences wise i would need is canna coco part A/B. I just ordered it so itll be a few days until i get it. Any tips on weather i should get additional or different nutriences.
> 
> Im not going fot max. yeild. as this is my first time growing but i want good quality buds.
> 
> Im in Michigan so im slowly working my way in the art of growing instead of trying some massive grow that i cant control.


Some form of calmag is essential when growing in coco my plants love it


----------



## Booger mama (Jun 13, 2019)

Hoog said:


> I'm in U.S.A How long will it stay in veg state? It does not look like it is getting any bigger! I'm giving it 1 gallon of water every 3 days now and Miracle Grow every 6 days. Do I need to trim off anything or just leave it? Thanks for all the Help! Hoog.


 marijuana has 3 stages. Seedling, vegetative and flower. Seedling stage is 2-4wks, vegetative stage depends on you and lighting conditions, flower stage depends on the strain because each strain has a max potency during flower. Your outdoor Mary Jane will stay in the vegetative stage until the days get shorter and then it will begin flower. How many weeks flower last depends on you & the strain your growing. I'm growing Harlequin/sativa so I will harvest my plant at 8 or 9 weeks into flower. Are you using any kind of fungicide for pesticide? I would highly suggest neem oil! Especially since you're growing straight Outdoors Commando Style.


----------



## PapaTsOG (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi all, New here on rollitup. Haven't done many forums before so not exactly sure what I'm doing. I've done a fair share of outdoor growing with my brother, but I'm stuck in the city for work so I thought I'd try my hand at an indoor grow. Going to try and start posting one here soon, once I get a free moment. I can be found on Instagram @PapaTsOG as well


----------



## blaqqaeef (Jun 14, 2019)

Hey there everyone living in Cali after coming here for school trying to get my feel and feet under me how’s everyone?


----------



## RomulanJake (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and fairly new to forums in general. I'm gonna be that guy asking how to do simple things, I'm sure of it. Just an old Veteran looking for like minded people to shoot the shit with. 

Here is a photo of my special girl..


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 15, 2019)

Looking good there Jake!

What strain of special is she?


----------



## RomulanJake (Jun 15, 2019)

OldMedUser said:


> Looking good there Jake!
> 
> What strain of special is she?


Romulan


----------



## PapaTsOG (Jun 15, 2019)

@RomulanJake  Frosty


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

PapaTsOG said:


> Hi all, New here on rollitup. Haven't done many forums before so not exactly sure what I'm doing. I've done a fair share of outdoor growing with my brother, but I'm stuck in the city for work so I thought I'd try my hand at an indoor grow. Going to try and start posting one here soon, once I get a free moment. I can be found on Instagram @PapaTsOG as well


Sup G


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

RomulanJake said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and fairly new to forums in general. I'm gonna be that guy asking how to do simple things, I'm sure of it. Just an old Veteran looking for like minded people to shoot the shit with.
> 
> Here is a photo of my special girl..
> 
> View attachment 4350294


Nice buds mate super frosty live long and let you plants prosper 
I’ve got a grow wrapping up first one in a while been 10 years since I grew last


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

So I just took over a bagseed plant because roommate couldn’t take care of it anymore
He said he never gave it nutrients just light/ water/ air circulation
On that first day (Friday) I switched her to a 12/12 cycle, 50-60% humidity with red and blue led lights at ~45w

Watered the plant so wrong that she dehydrated on day 5 (Tuesday) so he lollipopped her and showed me how to properly water her and also learned she needed more light... yikes! I was using the towel and water bowl format as a cheap humidifier but after reading a lot of online tips I decided to take it out and keep her at a range of 50-53%

Another friend (one time grower) said she looked better 2 days later but she’s still lacking nutrients so I bought the General Organics go box and a ph balance kit

Day 9 (Saturday) new light (viraspectra v300 300w) came in so I hooked it up and kept the 45w red and blue leds

Need advice on how or where to start with the GO box nutrients... please


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

FlyoutZai said:


> So I just took over a bagseed plant because roommate couldn’t take care of it anymore
> He said he never gave it nutrients just light/ water/ air circulation
> On that first day (Friday) I switched her to a 12/12 cycle, 50-60% humidity with red and blue led lights at ~45w
> 
> ...


You should post some pics mate also what medium do you use and what ph. I’d start with a quarter of what the bottle recommends. I couldn’t even give mine half strength or they would burn. Good luck bro


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks I was thinking thinking half dose but after browsing online I saw a majority few putting 1- 0.5ml of mixture per liter of water
I’ll post a pic when their light cycle comes on in a few hours and of the products in question.
What do you mean by medium? Like the ph range or rating? I haven’t tried adjusting it, I’d be trying both things for the first time on the plant.
Here’s a pic of what it looked like right before I noticed the dehydration.



DustyDuke said:


> You should post some pics mate also what medium do you use and what ph. I’d start with a quarter of what the bottle recommends. I couldn’t even give mine half strength or they would burn. Good luck bro


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

FlyoutZai said:


> Thanks I was thinking thinking half dose but after browsing online I saw a majority few putting 1- 0.5ml of mixture per liter of water
> I’ll post a pic when their light cycle comes on in a few hours and of the products in question.
> What do you mean by medium? Like the ph range or rating? I haven’t tried adjusting it, I’d be trying both things for the first time on the plant.
> Here’s a pic of what it looked like right before I noticed the dehydration.


Grow medium refers to what the plant is growing in ie coco, soil or hydro. Plant is in good condition for the poor quality light


----------



## Gmanpotter (Jun 16, 2019)

Wish i had done more research on my light. Or lights in general. 

I have roughly $150$ to spend to get a new light. I know its not alot but any ideas on which way i ahould go with that price. Room is a 6×3


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2019)

You might be able to cover a 3x3 for $150.

Depends on where in the world you are and your access to possibly used equipment.

Could get a 1000W HPS for that money but still not enough to cover that space unless you used a light mover and they are around $300 or at least mine was.

2 x 400W HID would do it. Each will do about 3x3.

Good luck!


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Grow medium refers to what the plant is growing in ie coco, soil or hydro. Plant is in good condition for the poor quality light


 Oh duh lol soil 
Here are some pics from today


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2019)

FlyoutZai said:


> Oh duh lol soil
> Here are some pics from today


Your grow tips are showing that the plant is growing fast and it's past time to get those floppy branches some support.



FlyoutZai said:


> Need advice on how or where to start with the GO box nutrients... please


They need a media with a healthy micro-herd to work any good. I bought one of those years ago and got shit for yield but I'm not a dirt farmer so it didn't get me much in soilless media with no active myco going on. Still in a box somewhere down in the basement.

I'm getting into adding organics with myco and thinking of getting some more Earth Juice organic nutes. Tried that years ago too but got the same results as with the Go Box nutes. It wasn't the nutes fault but grower error is why they didn't work well.


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

OldMedUser said:


> Your grow tips are showing that the plant is growing fast and it's past time to get those floppy branches some support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Support like tying a stick to the stem?
Should change the pot size? It grew a lot after the first cycle of the new light


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

So do you think it will do better with my soil than what it did for your soilless?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2019)

FlyoutZai said:


> Support like tying a stick to the stem?
> Should change the pot size? It grew a lot after the first cycle of the new light


I'll jam bamboo sticks into my 4gal plastic pots to hook floppy tops to even when the stems are fairly strong. With fabric pots I'm not so sure that would work well tho. I've even stuck 3 or 4 in and then tie a piece of wire sheep fencing to them to do a single pot ScroG. Bending the branches over to grow along the screen for a bit before flipping to flower. Either that or make some kind of frame to hold a screen over the pot to support the colas when you flower.



FlyoutZai said:


> So do you think it will do better with my soil than what it did for your soilless?


As long as your soil has lots of good bacteria in it you should get decent results and teh way it's growing fast it seems they are there. I'm adding them to mine and have manures and earth worm castings mixed in with the soilless now to get some organic growing going on. Feeding with Mega Crop nutes for a well-balanced diet.

All experimental at this point but going well so far.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

FlyoutZai said:


> Support like tying a stick to the stem?
> Should change the pot size? It grew a lot after the first cycle of the new light





OldMedUser said:


> I'll jam bamboo sticks into my 4gal plastic pots to hook floppy tops to even when the stems are fairly strong. With fabric pots I'm not so sure that would work well tho. I've even stuck 3 or 4 in and then tie a piece of wire sheep fencing to them to do a single pot ScroG. Bending the branches over to grow along the screen for a bit before flipping to flower. Either that or make some kind of frame to hold a screen over the pot to support the colas when you flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same if I need to support I’ve used the same single pot scrog with bamboo outdoors works a treat can even double up and have two on the one


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Same if I need to support I’ve used the same single pot scrog with bamboo outdoors works a treat can even double up and have two on the one


If you need two screens then it's not a ScroG but a screen support for colas. Everybody calls those ScroGs but they're not.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

OldMedUser said:


> If you need two screens then it's not a ScroG but a screen support for colas. Everybody calls those ScroGs but they're not.


Just couldn’t be bothered pointing it the difference tbh but you are right


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

Awesome thank you guys


----------



## reignmaker (Jun 19, 2019)

*Entertainment*
The State of Oklahoma has done gone and approved the medical use of marijuana and issued me a card! 

So I go about shopping at WalMart and buying everything I can figure out I need to hydro-grow me some medicine for my brain damage. Unfortunately, the internet is full of resources! <-- that is because everyone has the 'Right way' to do it. 

Using the conglomeration of data that I have gathered and jumbled up in my scrambled noggin' I got myself a real mess!

I actually had a dog eat one of my plants.  

At this time, I have no real consistent direction. I got some on the back porch in small containers. I got some in big container on the back porch. I got a couple in the 2x4x5 grow tent in containers of dirt and I even have 1 in a really nifty hydroponics setup I cobbled together with some nutrients, water, coconut shell, orchid basket, hanging in some bubbling water. 

I bought a couple of plants from the dispensary. I gathered a few seeds and I started some of them in wet paper towels. I started some in cups of water. Most died; but, a few are hardy little survivors. 

I got lights! I got some LEDs, some full spectrum light, some florescent, some black light, and a plant grow bulb. They are hanging over the plants and on 24x7. I setup the timer to do like 6 hours of darkness per day ... but I hadn't plugged into it yet. 

I have been cutting some of the plants to try to spread them out a bit ... I guess there is a number of ways to do that too. 

Learning by doing ... that's my motto! I will do it even if it's wrong because I learn from it. Perhaps, sharing my trials and tribulations and staying open to suggestion I might become successful at producing some medicines for my use. 

Okay, that is my introduction. Feel free to ask away - I don't even know enough to ask the right questions at this point. No, I won't be offended.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 20, 2019)

reignmaker said:


> *Entertainment*
> The State of Oklahoma has done gone and approved the medical use of marijuana and issued me a card!
> 
> So I go about shopping at WalMart and buying everything I can figure out I need to hydro-grow me some medicine for my brain damage. Unfortunately, the internet is full of resources! <-- that is because everyone has the 'Right way' to do it.
> ...


Welcome aboard mate post some pics of your plants so we can see your setup.
What soil are you using, are you using nutes and what brand. Also what light did you get your self. Don’t over think it to much few things I’ve learnt less is more, your better of slightly under watering them then overwatering, add less nutes start with 1/4 strength or less. Calmag of some sort is key.
I also find the best way to germinate seeds is to soak them in water for 12-24 hours then place it straight into soil,coco fibre. I water my seedlings with a spray bottle and mist them. Seedlings do not like to be over watered at all. Good luck mate
6.5 ph to start of seedlings works for me


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 22, 2019)

West Coast Hydroponics said:


> hello forum members
> 
> I just wanted to say hello to everyone.


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Brett442 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi, new here, just finishing up my first crop, hope is good..


----------



## Mlkybongrips420 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey guys i just created my first grow journal can yall check it out


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2019)

Mlkybongrips420 said:


> Hey guys i just created my first grow journal can yall check it out


Welcome to RIU 
Great start


----------



## Colacody (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey guys. My first time growing weed now that it's legal up here in Canada! So exciting and I have been in love with these plants since I saw one growing at 15yrs old. I have 2 plants outside in plastic pots with good drainage. I have pro mix soil HP (high porosity) and am using and organic fish fertilizer which is 5-1-1. The hydro store I went too I met a guy who said keep it simple this year for your first time and use this.....he was right. Plant went super green and is STRONG! The big one is gorilla glue from clone and my new little baby is durban poison from clone. 

I have been doing some research and know that calcium and magnesium is important....so I found a natural home made way to add a bit of organic fertilizer by making a banana peel tea which eggshells and Epsom salt (1tbsp per 4 litres or 1 gal) has anyone ever heard of this or used it? Also good for the veggies I have growing apparently.


----------



## Colacody (Jun 30, 2019)

This is the gorilla glue

Edit: all same pic sorry


----------



## Colacody (Jun 30, 2019)

This is the durban poison


----------



## JoLovesKush10 (Jul 1, 2019)

4x4 LED grow light setups?


----------



## G-money123 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey,
First time grower now that Canada is legal and my back finally decided to give out  

Anyways I just purchased a 4x4 tent with a 4 inch fan ,carbon filter ,pots , ratchets,climate control,all that Jazz. But the only option for lights was a 400hps. It was 300 Canadian (=$7 usd). 

I have never grown before. 
I am looking to maximize what I can with this space. 

I will be putting this tent inside my insulated garage. We get regular temps of -25c all the way to -45c. I do have a forced air heater in the garage which I usually set at +10c. 

So my questions are. ...Will that little 400 watt hps be able to throw enough temperature to keep a 4x4 warm enough with the ambient outside temp 10c ? 

Is the 400 even worth wasting time? Or should I just use it in a little veg tent for next go around. 

And if the answer to keeping the 400 for veg is a yes .....then would a 1000hps or any quantum board have enough heat to Work? 

And happy Canada day ! 

Thanks !


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 2, 2019)

G-money123 said:


> Hey,
> First time grower now that Canada is legal and my back finally decided to give out
> 
> Anyways I just purchased a 4x4 tent with a 4 inch fan ,carbon filter ,pots , ratchets,climate control,all that Jazz. But the only option for lights was a 400hps. It was 300 Canadian (=$7 usd).
> ...


1000w hps will do the job growth and heat wise. It will probably be that hot you will need to put it in air cooled hood most of the time.
Have you looked into cmh
400w hp will not flower the whole tent


----------



## G-money123 (Jul 2, 2019)

I haven’t read much on cmh mostly everyone writes about is led or Hps. 

They are cooler temps than hps correct ?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 2, 2019)

Yeah they are cooler I’ve got one I run all three (cmh,hps/my,cmh) I talk to heaps of people on here about cmh. These are mine under a cmh 6 weeks old been training the shit out of them I don’t have much height.


----------



## Colacody (Jul 3, 2019)

Little guy is Durban poison in a 30 gal and gorilla glue is the big one. Just fed them some good tea! See how they go now....


----------



## Colacody (Jul 3, 2019)

G-money123 said:


> Hey,
> First time grower now that Canada is legal and my back finally decided to give out
> 
> Anyways I just purchased a 4x4 tent with a 4 inch fan ,carbon filter ,pots , ratchets,climate control,all that Jazz. But the only option for lights was a 400hps. It was 300 Canadian (=$7 usd).
> ...


Hey where did you grab that tent kit from? Good price!...and I need to start sourcing one for October. Wifey not opposed to an indoor tent so its go time!


----------



## Scoubosmokesuk (Jul 4, 2019)

So I’m new to growing, new to the world of forums but I’ve been smoking weed for nearly 20 years and I love it! 
I’m massively impressed with this forum with a lot of knowledge easily accessible and I can’t wait to start learning! 
I don’t have anywhere to set up a proper grow so starting with a random seed from some “sunset sherbert”. It’s a fighter there was only one fully formed seed (late pollination I’m guessing) it popped in a day, sprouted from soil in 2 and it’s going ok so far between outside (northern uk summer 18-30 degrees) and inside in the warmest room. Really hoping it’s a female and that it will bud with this weather and my 0 knowledge and skill


----------



## Colacody (Jul 4, 2019)

Scoubosmokesuk said:


> So I’m new to growing, new to the world of forums but I’ve been smoking weed for nearly 20 years and I love it!
> I’m massively impressed with this forum with a lot of knowledge easily accessible and I can’t wait to start learning!
> I don’t have anywhere to set up a proper grow so starting with a random seed from some “sunset sherbert”. It’s a fighter there was only one fully formed seed (late pollination I’m guessing) it popped in a day, sprouted from soil in 2 and it’s going ok so far between outside (northern uk summer 18-30 degrees) and inside in the warmest room. Really hoping it’s a female and that it will bud with this weather and my 0 knowledge and skill


Welcome and good luck. Such a fun hobby and so rewarding! There is a MASSIVE amount of information on here to help you out. I'm constantly learning too and this forum helps a lot. Get a fabric pot when you transplant it.....helps the roots out I read somewhat like topping the plant but for the roots.


----------



## Scoubosmokesuk (Jul 4, 2019)

Colacody said:


> Welcome and good luck. Such a fun hobby and so rewarding! There is a MASSIVE amount of information on here to help you out. I'm constantly learning too and this forum helps a lot. Get a fabric pot when you transplant it.....helps the roots out I read somewhat like topping the plant but for the roots.


Hey man thanks for the advice!
Noticed you’re in Canada, which part? I lived in BC until this year, still not sure why I moved back to backwards UK haha


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 4, 2019)

Scoubosmokesuk said:


> Hey man thanks for the advice!
> Noticed you’re in Canada, which part? I lived in BC until this year, still not sure why I moved back to backwards UK haha


Strange choice to move back for sure. What were you thinking?

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 4, 2019)

JoLovesKush10 said:


> 4x4 LED grow light setups?


Look at
horticultural lighting group. (USA)
Timber grow lights (USA)
Cutter.au (aus)
BCblondes (Canada)
Pacific lighting concepts (USA)
DIYLEDuk (UK)


----------



## Colacody (Jul 4, 2019)

Scoubosmokesuk said:


> Hey man thanks for the advice!
> Noticed you’re in Canada, which part? I lived in BC until this year, still not sure why I moved back to backwards UK haha


I'm in Ontario. Have been a while and not leaving anytime soon....not planned anyways lol


----------



## TorontotnoroT (Jul 5, 2019)

Hoog said:


> I recieved a mj plant from a friend, I transplanted it in a field next to the house for security reasons. This is my first plant, I need to know how much water and fertalizer to give it! First I planted it in good soil from my garden, then I've been giving it 1 Gallon of water/day and 1x a week I've been giving it multipurpose mericle grow. It seems to be doing ok! What do you think?


Don’t overwater sounds like too much too often.


----------



## Med-Grower_TOm (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello Roll It Up, not a new grower, just new to the site. I am on other forums, about to being doing a hps vs led side by side grow, and will be doing a log here for it starting in the next couple of weeks. Just figured I would say whats up to you all and get a couple posts in and get the lay of the land in here. Dabs away.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 7, 2019)

Med-Grower_TOm said:


> Hello Roll It Up, not a new grower, just new to the site. I am on other forums, about to being doing a hps vs led side by side grow, and will be doing a log here for it starting in the next couple of weeks. Just figured I would say whats up to you all and get a couple posts in and get the lay of the land in here. Dabs away.


Welcome Bro check out big perms journal he is doing hlg v hgl side by side what led you running.


----------



## Med-Grower_TOm (Jul 8, 2019)

Penetrator XB200 from Hydro Grow Led, along side a 400 hps hortilux, separate cabs, both 3x3 ft. I am someone that normal rocks 1000hps, but for reasons am finishing a t5 round... Cabs for side by side are being built, and log will be started once light arrives, perhaps sooner. All organic btw, we still brewing quano teas over here. Should be a good show, most likely will be running deathstar for this run.


    

some pics for you for now, first two are the current mini t5 run(organic gg4) and last 3 were some things done under 1000w. Still getting used to the site here, figured I would start with that.


----------



## Snuff-a-Puff-agus (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey RIU, first time grower planning an indoor grow with a 5x5 tent. Still deciding if I should go with HPS lights or shell out the extra money for LED right away? Glad to have this place as a resource. Smoke up


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 12, 2019)

Snuff-a-Puff-agus said:


> Hey RIU, first time grower planning an indoor grow with a 5x5 tent. Still deciding if I should go with HPS lights or shell out the extra money for LED right away? Glad to have this place as a resource. Smoke up


Welcome mate, I’ve got a 5x5 wish I could of afforded led for mine at the start I’ll be buying something, led for it soon. Check out bigperms journal for a good look at led setups.


----------



## Snuff-a-Puff-agus (Jul 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Welcome mate, I’ve got a 5x5 wish I could of afforded led for mine at the start I’ll be buying something, led for it soon. Check out bigperms journal for a good look at led setups.


I’ll check it out, much appreciated man


----------



## Lonlon (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello from southern US! Doing a small 3 plant grow under T5s. Bubblelicious from Nirvana seeds. Will be posting a grow journal ASAP for anyone interested


----------



## skinitti666 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi everyone I have a question. I've spotted mold on top of my soil and very little on one or 2 of my buds. I've removed the mold from the top of the soil. Should I do anything else and what could I use to drop my humidity


----------



## BigBadAbe (Jul 13, 2019)

Snuff-a-Puff-agus said:


> I’ll check it out, much appreciated man


Digging the name man
Snuff a puff-agus LOL
Are you Gus


----------



## 416strains.ca (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello everyone! Have frequented the site many a time in the past, but first time with an account here =) My partner and I are avid advocates and connoisseurs from Toronto, Canada and we run an informational website with honest, experienced reviews and photo essays of Canadian cannabis.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 13, 2019)

skinitti666 said:


> Hi everyone I have a question. I've spotted mold on top of my soil and very little on one or 2 of my buds. I've removed the mold from the top of the soil. Should I do anything else and what could I use to drop my humidity


Dehumidifier is the best option


----------



## Snuff-a-Puff-agus (Jul 15, 2019)

416strains.ca said:


> Hello everyone! Have frequented the site many a time in the past, but first time with an account here =) My partner and I are avid advocates and connoisseurs from Toronto, Canada and we run an informational website with honest, experienced reviews and photo essays of Canadian cannabis.


Welcome to the site mate


----------



## 416strains.ca (Jul 16, 2019)

Thank you! (Took me considerably longer than it should have to figure out how to Like your post haha)


----------



## Snuff-a-Puff-agus (Jul 16, 2019)

416strains.ca said:


> Thank you! (Took me considerably longer than it should have to figure out how to Like your post haha)


That’s alright. Takes time to get certain privileges on the the site. Like giving “likes” starting convos and posting links. After a few posts you’ll gain a lot of those privileges


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 16, 2019)

416strains.ca said:


> Hello everyone! Have frequented the site many a time in the past, but first time with an account here =) My partner and I are avid advocates and connoisseurs from Toronto, Canada and we run an informational website with honest, experienced reviews and photo essays of Canadian cannabis.


Welcome, I’m new here too.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Jul 20, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> Welcome, I’m new here too.


welcome


----------



## WhereWe'edGo (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello people.
This is my goal.
Sorry for the picture steal if you know this dude or dudette. I can not remember where I grabbed this from.


----------



## Schischi (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello together, im Thomas from Germany, mid 30's.
Started to smoke 20 year's ago, with a litte break here and there
but carry it always in my heart. Blackmarket struggle all the
time, costs me so much more then money.
So. Finaly...here Iam.
Nice to meet you, thanks to all making this possible und good luck
to you!
Regards and best wishes
Tom


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 28, 2019)

Schischi said:


> Hello together, im Thomas from Germany, mid 30's.
> Started to smoke 20 year's ago, with a litte break here and there
> but carry it always in my heart. Blackmarket struggle all the
> time, costs me so much more then money.
> ...


Welcome along. Laws bad there? I’m in a prohibition state here so it’s tough.


----------



## Schischi (Jul 29, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> Welcome along. Laws bad there? I’m in a prohibition state here so it’s tough.


Thank You and thanks for Your interest in our law, so i'm language limited, i think You understand.
Unfortunately i live in Bavaria with the badest cannabis related laws.
Growing, ownership and trading is sentenced with money or freedom penality up to 5 years on first time.
In case of "small amount" your case can und usualy will be dropped on court, small amount seems to be something around 5 grams / 0.2oz?
Yeah, i was really happy about Your question and hope You are fine with my answer.
So i wish You a nice evening or day, have a nice time and good luck.
Regards
Tom


----------



## Weouthere (Jul 31, 2019)

What up brothers? growing in the Pacific Northwest. Been smoking for 7 years and love everything about this plant. 
Been on before but I never got to be a real part of the community and honestly failed my grow (I vaped and smoked a lot in the room I had my shottily built grown “tent” in. I think the nicotine did it in). 
Anyway my buddy let me take a clone from one plant given to him. 
I took about a 6 inch cutting, dipped in some rooting powder, and put in some dirt. I’m not sure what it was, but good stuff given to him by an old grower guy though. 
It’s been sitting on my kitchen window sill on the best side of the house. No dome, mat or anything. I’ve started tomato plants there so I thought it would be a good spot. 
Hoping it roots alright, it’s been 5 days now and I want to get it outside soon. 
So happy to be back!!


----------



## frostyherbals (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello all! Long time lurker here, and finally decided to make an account. Been growing since the late 90s on/off. I'm located in Colorado and just finished my first run of autoflowers. I have a couple more in veg. I just acquired some Cannarado gear and popped some beans to grow out while I finish my current autoflowers. Hoping to flip the cannarado gear by mid Sept. I have a bunch of recent and previous grows that I'd like to document for posterity, so be on the lookout for those! I have a bunch of pics posted over on IG - frostyherbals. I've attached a pic of my latest harvest of Fugue State from Mephisto Genetics.

 Looking forward to being a part of the community...peace.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 31, 2019)

Great buds , man nice to see you here .


----------



## frostyherbals (Jul 31, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Great buds , man nice to see you here .


Thanks man, much appreciated! Great to be here


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 31, 2019)

frostyherbals said:


> Hello all! Long time lurker here, and finally decided to make an account. Been growing since the late 90s on/off. I'm located in Colorado and just finished my first run of autoflowers. I have a couple more in veg. I just acquired some Cannarado gear and popped some beans to grow out while I finish my current autoflowers. Hoping to flip the cannarado gear by mid Sept. I have a bunch of recent and previous grows that I'd like to document for posterity, so be on the lookout for those! I have a bunch of pics posted over on IG - frostyherbals. I've attached a pic of my latest harvest of Fugue State from Mephisto Genetics.
> 
> View attachment 4372386 Looking forward to being a part of the community...peace.


Sounds like you have some good genetics going if you start a journal send me a link


----------



## Punisher84 (Jul 31, 2019)

I’ll chime in here. FNG to growing. I posted a thread in this forum of my first grow. Lurked here for a while. Only wanted to grow for about the last 8 years since I got out of the military. Not sure what took me so long but I’m off and running.


----------



## ChrisGrower27 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey guys, my name is Chris. 
I am a new grower (finished one grow) 
I am currently growing an autoflower in soil (5 weeks old) and i started experimenting with dwc (2 days old seedling). 
This forum is a great source of information. I am learning something new everyday! 


I know the soil one looks small but i tried some LSTing and i am expecting to have 6-7 main colas. 
Both plants are Auto Anesthesia by pyramid seeds. 
Any comments and questions are welcomed. 
Thanks for your time


----------



## pancakeszz (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi, 
I have never grown but am working on getting started.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 5, 2019)

BigBadAbe said:


> welcome


Is he holding up the inverted middle finger?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 6, 2019)

Not bad buddy there, they look healthy so far, take good care of the baby plants. btw, what the lamp cover the plants ?


----------



## Gmanpotter (Aug 6, 2019)

Hey everyone. I have a plant in flowering. It has some bud sites already and i just noticed what looked like seed pockets or what ever. Can anyone help.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 6, 2019)

Gmanpotter said:


> Hey everyone. I have a plant in flowering. It has some bud sites already and i just noticed what looked like seed pockets or what ever. Can anyone help.


Those are where your seeds would be if they got pollen on those white hairs.
It looks totally normal. Also, those white hairs means it is a female.


----------



## ChrisGrower27 (Aug 6, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Not bad buddy there, they look healthy so far, take good care of the baby plants. btw, what the lamp cover the plants ?


I started on 4 cfls but in week 2 i changed to LED. I have the mars hydro eco 49 (300w)


----------



## biosphere5 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello everyone. New here. Pushing 40. Born n bred aussie down in vicco. Enjoy surfing and smoking, both ive been doing for roughly 25 years, I dont usually join forums but in this case ive specifically come here to pick the brains of some well known members like Dr who for example, plus to touch up on some new cannabis science, growing tecniques and equipment since im currently modernising my setup to be more energy efficient, envionmentally friendly and cost effective. Currently running Hi-Par CMH control in conjunction with 288QBs. Also making the switch from HO Flouros & CFLs into integrated LED battons under a stacked (shelved) system reducing my overall floor space and emmisions by as much as %70. Stacking on 4x2x6 shelving. 2 of them sit great in most 4x4 cookie cutter tents.
coco dtw propot & trays 
I live and die by 213. until week 4- 123
-flora grow 213
-maxibloom 123 with DBS potash & superthrive
-superthrive winner of the 1940 world fair lol, kelp
-monsta bud - The original massive bloom from 1993, tria, horm, 80 compunds, fulvic, trace, everything cheap.
-Dr Who's DBS potash terp solution
-Drain cleaner enzymes cause i re-use coco in autumn and winter cause its too cold for mites and im lazy with the rake and SSTs although i should start freezing a few batches again but fkc it im lazy and this shits cheap as fuck.
-Stress Zyme+ Aquarium bennies for my 240ltr rezzies from a reconditioned green waste wheelie (garbage) bins.
yewww. Get some waves, smoke some dope


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 7, 2019)

ChrisGrower27 said:


> I started on 4 cfls but in week 2 i changed to LED. I have the mars hydro eco 49 (300w)


Sounds good there, i also have the eco 49s (60) , good light in cheap price., working great for small area growing


----------



## ChrisGrower27 (Aug 7, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Sounds good there, i also have the eco 49s (60) , good light in cheap price., working great for small area growing


I am only using it for 4 weeks, no problems so far, in 2x2x2 tent. Growing my 2 ladies and some tomatoes(lol)


----------



## fivepointgreens (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey everyone! I live in California, and grow for a living. Love to learn, and love how this site is structured. All the information is
Hoping to get into breeding, starting lots of seedlings, and hopefully can trade or give away males to someone on here
Any information or articles are welcome


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 8, 2019)

ChrisGrower27 said:


> I am only using it for 4 weeks, no problems so far, in 2x2x2 tent. Growing my 2 ladies and some tomatoes(lol)


Great, 2*2 area is very suitable for this lamp, I keep full spectrum all time from seeding to flowering, plants love it.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 8, 2019)

fivepointgreens said:


> View attachment 4375981 View attachment 4375982 Hey everyone! I live in California, and grow for a living. Love to learn, and love how this site is structured. All the information is
> Hoping to get into breeding, starting lots of seedlings, and hopefully can trade or give away males to someone on here
> Any information or articles are welcome


Welcome and here many good guys would love to help. RIP!!! you could search some youtube channel and find some videos about how to grow mmj, i do always active there. 
Eg. sometimes i will see some good stuffs may ppl around interested lol. FYI 








Also the growweedeasy.com has many articles worthy to read. Hope those may help you.


----------



## Luv4green (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 8, 2019)

biosphere5 said:


> Hello everyone. New here. Pushing 40. Born n bred aussie down in vicco. Enjoy surfing and smoking, both ive been doing for roughly 25 years, I dont usually join forums but in this case ive specifically come here to pick the brains of some well known members like Dr who for example, plus to touch up on some new cannabis science, growing tecniques and equipment since im currently modernising my setup to be more energy efficient, envionmentally friendly and cost effective. Currently running Hi-Par CMH control in conjunction with 288QBs. Also making the switch from HO Flouros & CFLs into integrated LED battons under a stacked (shelved) system reducing my overall floor space and emmisions by as much as %70. Stacking on 4x2x6 shelving. 2 of them sit great in most 4x4 cookie cutter tents.
> coco dtw propot & trays
> I live and die by 213. until week 4- 123
> -flora grow 213
> ...


Sounds like you’re smashing it already mate. Decent setup but I’m from Vicco and I want my Fn bin back 
Jokes good to have another vic grower around. Post a link if you start a thread


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 9, 2019)

Luv4green said:


> Thanks


Youre much welcome.


----------



## maltdizzy (Aug 10, 2019)

whaddup whaddup my peoples


----------



## Deadhead13 (Aug 10, 2019)

maltdizzy said:


> whaddup whaddup my peoples


Welcome to the forums, a lot of good folks and info here to suit yer fancy, I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Gmanpotter (Aug 11, 2019)

I have been looking online to determine when to harvest my plants at the right time.
I know its getting close because they just started week 8 and some hairs are turning but im nervous ill harvest to early or too late.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 11, 2019)

Gmanpotter said:


> I have been looking online to determine when to harvest my plants at the right time.
> I know its getting close because they just started week 8 and some hairs are turning but im nervous ill harvest to early or too late.


 You’ve got 3-4 weeks


----------



## Acid Rain (Aug 11, 2019)

Just joined today. Been lurking a few weeks. Grew in late 70's early 80's Grew to f7. Been growing a yer now and ready to start breeding again. Have some nice genetics I believe and ready for some fun.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 11, 2019)

Free free to join, here is big growing family RIP. Grow happy and grow fun.
#ts1000 & 300


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 14, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Free free to join, here is big growing family RIP. Grow happy and grow fun.
> #ts1000 & 300
> View attachment 4377936


I’m running the Ts 2000 so surprised with it everyone told me it won’t keep up with cmh. Not only is it keeping up its giving it a run for its money
I’ll post a few more when my light comes on 
Skunk#1 x Nothern Lights I’m at week 4 of flower
Cookies OG


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m running the Ts 2000 so surprised with it everyone told me it won’t keep up with cmh. Not only is it keeping up its giving it a run for its money
> I’ll post a few more when my light comes on
> Skunk#1 x Nothern Lights I’m at week 4 of flowerView attachment 4379464
> Cookies OGView attachment 4379466


Cool man, i do think the ts or sp works more better then their old version, i like the white spectrum so got the ts1000 to go first, will try the ts2000 in future time, see lots ppl run with this big monster. yours tsw2000 or tsl2000? i do much like the tsl one since my area 2*4, it would be much suitable to it .  wish a great weekend to all rip member !


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 16, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Cool man, i do think the ts or sp works more better then their old version, i like the white spectrum so got the ts1000 to go first, will try the ts2000 in future time, see lots ppl run with this big monster. yours tsw2000 or tsl2000? i do much like the tsl one since my area 2*4, it would be much suitable to it .  wish a great weekend to all rip member !


It’s a tsw, I will be putting it up against my new v3 288 with hlg driver on next grow and my new xled. I’ll be doing a 3 light side by side I’ll be running incredible bulks to make it even. I’ll throw a green crack and sour diesel and some cheese as well just to mix it up. Check my journal out in a few weeks links in my signature 
Baby Bulks
V3 288 Samsung 3500k x 2


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s a tsw, I will be putting it up against my new v3 288 with hlg driver on next grow and my new xled. I’ll be doing a 3 light side by side I’ll be running incredible bulks to make it even. I’ll throw a green crack and sour diesel and some cheese as well just to mix it up. Check my journal out in a few weeks links in my signature View attachment 4380118
> Baby BulksView attachment 4380120
> V3 288 Samsung 3500k x 2View attachment 4380122


Great, i hope see your comparison on the ts and hlg then.


----------



## Jayw1990 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey guys,

Been lurking for years. Been growing for a while, both indoor and outdoor. Medical patient since 2015. Always doing stuff on a budget. Curious to see different grows and learn more everyday. Just moved to a new place, starting fresh. I just started working on my grow closet. Hopefully I'll have it up in going when outdoor harvest season is upon us. 

I'm currently waiting on some materials and an Amazon order to install the floating floor (Covering the Ductwork) and the ventilation system. 

Plan is too veg 9 clones For 21 days in 1 gallon pots then send them into flower. This will be my first attempt at SOG. I have approximately a 3x3 area to work with so it will be crowded but manageable. 

Also included a picture of my greenhouse that is way to small. 

Cheers!

Thanks


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2019)

Jayw1990 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been lurking for years. Been growing for a while, both indoor and outdoor. Medical patient since 2015. Always doing stuff on a budget. Curious to see different grows and learn more everyday. Just moved to a new place, starting fresh. I just started working on my grow closet. Hopefully I'll have it up in going when outdoor harvest season is upon us.
> 
> ...


Looking good dude


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 19, 2019)

Jayw1990 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been lurking for years. Been growing for a while, both indoor and outdoor. Medical patient since 2015. Always doing stuff on a budget. Curious to see different grows and learn more everyday. Just moved to a new place, starting fresh. I just started working on my grow closet. Hopefully I'll have it up in going when outdoor harvest season is upon us.
> 
> ...


Not bad there, hope happy harvest then, the room/closet looks solid w/h Wooden floor. we grow in grow tent like most others did since no enough rooms for growing lol.


----------



## Lil Skunky Breath (Aug 19, 2019)

I’m new to the site and am looking for advise, think my plants dying. my water ran out for a day in my dwc set up, I filled it up like I always do and my plant looks like crap now. What can I do to help her out?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 20, 2019)

Lil Skunky Breath said:


> I’m new to the site and am looking for advise, think my plants dying. my water ran out for a day in my dwc set up, I filled it up like I always do and my plant looks like crap now. What can I do to help her out?


Maybe post this as a thread you will get more responses. I do soil so I’m no help


----------



## SmokezAlot (Aug 20, 2019)

SmokezAlot here , ready to start my grow journal. Ready to get some feedback as to what I'm doing right or wrong. Ready to meet some members. I am new to this site but not so new to growing. I have 5 years experience growing. I have never lost a plant (knock on wood). I have two grow tents a 4x2x5 and a 4x4x7. 2 years of growing autos and 3 years of growing photos under my belt. I run LEDs during the summer and 600hps during the winter. I have made my own crosses of photo's and auto's. I have experience making fem seeds and regular seeds. I love to grow. I am high and I could ramble on for hours on end but I wont. So I will just end it now and say hello to all the weed heads and growers alike.


----------



## murphyblue (Aug 25, 2019)

i'm a newbie to growing and site.
i have very limited height in my totally diy groom so will probably need some help with my 8 inch tall but 3 ft wide plants lol


----------



## dopeboyza (Aug 26, 2019)

Whatsup guys, sending shout outs from sunny South Africa!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 26, 2019)

dopeboyza said:


> Whatsup guys, sending shout outs from sunny South Africa!


Great to hear that bud, wish your plants growing fine then. Btw,legal growing allowed in SA now!


----------



## cbdreviewed (Aug 28, 2019)

Greetings to all growers and cannabis enthusiasts! I'm newbie here, Viktor, 40, from Ukraine.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi Im CatHedral from the wet part of the country


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome new friend riu, worldwide grow family here,feel free to talk and discuss grown fun and experience


----------



## GreenButch (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks, happy to be here and share some toughts


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking for an advice

Do you will remove the biggest leaves? Why?


----------



## Longsmoker (Sep 4, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello everyone...new here..but looking forward to some new info and advice..happy growing


----------



## WildskunkNZ (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi every one just started on this website doing a gorilla grow in nz this season Follow my thread 
GO BIG OR GO HOME


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 5, 2019)

Happy to see NZ growers, riu link to worldwide friendship, happy growing buds.I heard that NZ growing medical plants now.congrats


----------



## Kisskorv (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello. Happy to found this forum. Need all the help I can get. I´m A newB and have done 1 grow so far. I'm soon starting my second one.

Happy growing everyone


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 6, 2019)

Grow more gets more experience , happy growing every one


----------



## xxSNEEPERxx (Sep 7, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm new to joining the site. Although I already replied to a thread on purple pistils, I wanna say it's nice to be among all these beautiful people who get it.


----------



## Argoz (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey all, im new here. Love to grow and learn.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 8, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hi shizzrock here. Not sure how to post on here, other than a reply. I want to create a post with pictures. Any input would be great. Thanks!


----------



## xxSNEEPERxx (Sep 8, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> Hi shizzrock here. Not sure how to post on here, other than a reply. I want to create a post with pictures. Any input would be great. Thanks!


Hey man I'm new as well but I was able to post a couple pics using the layout at the bottom of the page. When you select your pic to upload, give it a second. I messed up like the 1st 3 times being impatient and not knowing but it will load


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 8, 2019)

xxSNEEPERxx said:


> Hey man I'm new as well but I was able to post a couple pics using the layout at the bottom of the page. When you select your pic to upload, give it a second. I messed up like the 1st 3 times being impatient and not knowing but it will load


Thanks. But I can only comment. I don't see where I can ask a question or create a thread.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> Thanks. But I can only comment. I don't see where I can ask a question or create a thread.


Your privileges come with likes patience


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> Thanks. But I can only comment. I don't see where I can ask a question or create a thread.


This should help


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 8, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> Oh. So you aquire them. Thanks for the info.


Acquire. Lol


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Your privileges come with likes patience


Ok. So you acquire it. Thanks bro.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> Acquire. Lol


Get used to that! I look like a 5 year old some days


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Get used to that! I look like a 5 year old some days


Lol


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This should help
> View attachment 4391520


I don't see that option. I'm using a galaxy s9


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> I don't see that option. I'm using a galaxy s9


I’m using a iPhone X but you will just have to be patient you will be fine soon they do it so no one joins just to be a dick and start drama. Can you like people’s comments yet liking something might help. If your bored turn your phone sideways and click my signature it’s a link to my grows.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m using a iPhone X but you will just have to be patient you will be fine soon they do it so no one joins just to be a dick and start drama. Can you like people’s comments yet like something might help


No. Ok so I understand now. I couldn't like your comment just now.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 9, 2019)

I am using huawei P30, It works fine, but i would like to operate the this on my laptop most time , cell phone get slower n slower response if it installs many apps.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> I am using huawei P30, It works fine, but i would like to operate the this on my laptop most time , cell phone get slower n slower response if it installs many apps.


Thanks. All of the features are working now.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 10, 2019)

You are much welcome buddy, happy growing and sharing, sharing is always caring.


----------



## Wes1381 (Sep 10, 2019)

Just stopping in here to say whats up! Been lurking for a few days and I'm going to use the journal section to document my grow.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 10, 2019)

Wes1381 said:


> Just stopping in here to say whats up! Been lurking for a few days and I'm going to use the journal section to document my grow.


Awesome. I didn't document my 1st grow. It's almost time to harvest. But I cloned my plants and have a grow tent. Looking good now for 5 week old clones.


----------



## SwedishNewbie (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I´m about to start my first ever grow in a couple of days, and I´m so happy to have found this forum. It seems to be full of knowledgeable and helpful people, and god knows I´ll probably need a LOT of help going forward. 

(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 11, 2019)

Wes1381 said:


> Just stopping in here to say whats up! Been lurking for a few days and I'm going to use the journal section to document my grow.


Welcome to RIU !


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 11, 2019)

ChrisGrower27 said:


> I am only using it for 4 weeks, no problems so far, in 2x2x2 tent. Growing my 2 ladies and some tomatoes(lol)


Hey @ChrisGrower27 -- welcome to RIU. How are your girls doing?


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 11, 2019)

Gmanpotter said:


> I have been looking online to determine when to harvest my plants at the right time.
> I know its getting close because they just started week 8 and some hairs are turning but im nervous ill harvest to early or too late.





DustyDuke said:


> You’ve got 3-4 weeks


So how is it going @Gmanpotter ? Harvest those girls yet?


----------



## SpaceJesus (Sep 13, 2019)

Hey there, Texan outdoor grower here, have taken a couple seasons off and it is time to set some roots down again. 
Looking forward to sharing experiences.
Thanks.


----------



## SpaceJesus (Sep 14, 2019)

Hey thanks for the welcome! I've been to DC... not a fan. Good people hidden there, not many. It is toxic to the soul.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 14, 2019)

SpaceJesus said:


> Hey thanks for the welcome! I've been to DC... not a fan. Good people hidden there, not many. It is toxic to the soul.


John Kennedy reportedly said "Washington DC is a city of Northern charm and Southern efficiency."


----------



## ObiWanCannobi (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm sorry I scoured the net for answers but cant seem to decide if this is a male plant, a female or a Hermie. My friend a novice himself let me pluck some of his crop. He's been growing it outside don't know why. I'm past the drying process and into curing I just want to know if it is even worth curing or am I wasting my time. Any answers are helpful. Thank you in advance

*Attached Files:*


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 15, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> I'm sorry I scoured the net for answers but cant seem to decide if this is a male plant, a female or a Hermie. My friend a novice himself let me pluck some of his crop. He's been growing it outside don't know why. I'm past the drying process and into curing I just want to know if it is even worth curing or am I wasting my time. Any answers are helpful. Thank you in advance
> 
> *Attached Files:*


It looks to be male. Males do not produce seeds. Only females do. It's like saying men give birth. Only females flower with seeds if a male is close and pollinates it. Try trimming the leaves to expose the flower and take a picture and post.


----------



## ObiWanCannobi (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you @Shizrock Oh, it has seeds, a lot of seeds in fact. The reason I plucked these was is the trichomes on the leaves. I think it's been pollinated. Would it still be ok to smoke though? And I've been cutting it for about three days and the jar smells like fresh cut grass. It's that normal?


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 15, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> Thank you @Shizrock Oh, it has seeds, a lot of seeds in fact. The reason I plucked these was is the trichomes on the leaves. I think it's been pollinated. Would it still be ok to smoke though? And I've been cutting it for about three days and the jar smells like fresh cut grass. It's that normal?


Did you have a male plant nearby? Females can self pollinate if stressed. Improper lighting ph levels cold. They do this in fear of drying and can become hermies in this process. You can see the trichomes with a jewelers loop. Female seeded buds can still be smoked if pollinated by a male. We all bought weed with seeds and still got high. But if it self pollinated i believe it's a hermaphrodite. Which is better consumed as edible. Not positive on that. Hope that helps.


----------



## ObiWanCannobi (Sep 15, 2019)

Awesome, thanks for the help. Guess I'll wait for them to cure a bit. Also does the grass smell go away with curing or is there another way to get rid of it. Also, since it's pollinated should I even be curing it? Sorry, but I only know how to roll good slims. Completely incompetent with the nuances of growing and drying


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 15, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> Thank you @Shizrock Oh, it has seeds, a lot of seeds in fact. The reason I plucked these was is the trichomes on the leaves. I think it's been pollinated. Would it still be ok to smoke though? And I've been cutting it for about three days and the jar smells like fresh cut grass. It's that normal?


The smell is normal because it is fresh. Also, in the future get feminized seeds or clones from a female plant. I've been successful using coast of Maine soil. It has all the nutrients you need for marijuana plants. I do give it a teaspoon of epsom salt to a gallon of water it actually helps the nutrients in the soil to be released more effectively. In week 2 of flower I introduce black strap molasses for bigger better smelling tasty sticky buds. Last 2 weeks of flower just flush it and use water only.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 15, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> Awesome, thanks for the help. Guess I'll wait for them to cure a bit. Also does the grass smell go away with curing or is there another way to get rid of it. Also, since it's pollinated should I even be curing it? Sorry, but I only know how to roll good slims. Completely incompetent with the nuances of growing and drying


By curing you mean jarring and burping it by releasing the gasses? I would let it dry until the small branch is dry when you can just snap it off. Then smoke it and see if it's worth curing


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 15, 2019)

My first grow too. I have a green thumb naturally. I got clones from my friend and used his growing tips. I lost 6 clones in the process. But the last 5 he gave me are thriving. One that is in picture. Harvest is soon for me. I also cloned from them too 6 weeks ago.


----------



## ObiWanCannobi (Sep 15, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> My first grow too. I have a green thumb naturally. I got clones from my friend and used his growing tips. I lost 6 clones in the process. But the last 5 he gave me are thriving. One that is in picture. Harvest is soon for me. I also cloned from them too 6 weeks ago.


Wow, the buds look beautiful. You must be really proud. The stash I have is dry. But I think I speed dried it. So the leaves became brittle and the chlorophyll is trapped in. But since putting in the jar some of the moisture has returned. So it's just slightly damp. I think I'll give it a smoke and see where we stand. Didn't know you should smoke and see if it can be cured. Thanks for the tip. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 15, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> Wow, the buds look beautiful. You must be really proud. The stash I have is dry. But I think I speed dried it. So the leaves became brittle and the chlorophyll is trapped in. But since putting in the jar some of the moisture has returned. So it's just slightly damp. I think I'll give it a smoke and see where we stand. Didn't know you should smoke and see if it can be cured. Thanks for the tip. Really appreciate it.


I only say try it first before curing because you are not totally sure it's a female. Burp the jars leave them open 5 minutes 3 times a day to release gases and moisture don't want bud rot


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 15, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> I only say try it first before curing because you are not totally sure it's a female. Burp the jars leave them open 5 minutes 3 times a day to release gases and moisture don't want bud rot


I'm going to dry then cure then smoke because i know mine are female


----------



## ObiWanCannobi (Sep 15, 2019)

Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Smokesalotapot (Sep 16, 2019)

Ok so i i haven't grown in a couple years and i cant tell if one of my plants are ready to harvest. I live in Ontario and its an outdoor grow. I accidentally fed her last night n looking at the buds today i cant tell if i should harvest now or if i still got time to flush her. I cut one of the lowest branches down and did a quick trim to get a better look. Any input is greatly appreciated thanks for taking the time to read this. Happy growing everyone also strain is unknown


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 16, 2019)

Smokesalotapot said:


> Ok so i i haven't grown in a couple years and i cant tell if one of my plants are ready to harvest. I live in Ontario and its an outdoor grow. I accidentally fed her last night n looking at the buds today i cant tell if i should harvest now or if i still got time to flush her. I cut one of the lowest branches down and did a quick trim to get a better look. Any input is greatly appreciated thanks for taking the time to read this. Happy growing everyone also strain is unknown[/QUOTE. Looking good. Do you have a jeweler's loupe to check the trichomes? It will give you a better idea.


----------



## Smokesalotapot (Sep 16, 2019)

No i dont. Should i go buy one ?


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 16, 2019)

I would. I got this on Amazon. I'm in Boston Massachusetts growing outdoor. First grow. Did get a tent and cloned my outdoor stuff.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 16, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> I would. I got this on Amazon. I'm in Boston Massachusetts growing outdoor. First grow. Did get a tent and cloned my outdoor stuff.


I moved here from Quebec 15 years ago.


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 16, 2019)

Smokesalotapot said:


> Ok so i i haven't grown in a couple years and i cant tell if one of my plants are ready to harvest. I live in Ontario and its an outdoor grow. I accidentally fed her last night n looking at the buds today i cant tell if i should harvest now or if i still got time to flush her. I cut one of the lowest branches down and did a quick trim to get a better look. Any input is greatly appreciated thanks for taking the time to read this. Happy growing everyone also strain is unknown


Need to scope it. But eyeballing it gonna say no. Hairs haven't recessed back to the buds. 

Bottom buds are never done when the top is done btw , most of the time. That's why some people harvest a plant in stages.

Looks like a sativa or a haze.


----------



## Smokesalotapot (Sep 16, 2019)

Cx2H said:


> Need to scope it. But eyeballing it gonna say no. Hairs haven't recessed back to the buds.
> 
> Bottom buds are never done when the top is done btw , most of the time. That's why some people harvest a plant in stages.
> 
> Looks like a sativa or a haze.


Wow sweet thanks so much thats alot of help, so when i harvest u suggest doing iy in stages


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 16, 2019)

Smokesalotapot said:


> Wow sweet thanks so much thats alot of help, so when i harvest u suggest doing iy in stages


Yeah just cut the tops off and let the others run on the plant longer to fatten up some and ripen. Like another week or so until the fluffy isn't so fluffy. No worries and welcome


----------



## Smokesalotapot (Sep 16, 2019)

Sounds great im definitely gonna take you advice i really appreciate it


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 16, 2019)

Smokesalotapot said:


> Sounds great im definitely gonna take you advice i really appreciate it


Thanks. Remember though when it's done you do that.  Enjoy


----------



## AuroraMari (Sep 18, 2019)

First time grower and lucky me, I was born, raised and live in Vermont. I have three Northern Thunderfuck plants and one White Widow growing happily on my back deck. I was worried about a potential frost overnight and was able to find useful information on this site. After looking around here a bit I had to join. Thanks for making it easy and for creating this awesome space!


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 18, 2019)

AuroraMari said:


> First time grower and lucky me, I was born, raised and live in Vermont. I have three Northern Thunderfuck plants and one White Widow growing happily on my back deck. I was worried about a potential frost overnight and was able to find useful information on this site. After looking around here a bit I had to join. Thanks for making it easy and for creating this awesome space!


Thanks for joining us and welcome.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 19, 2019)

Welcome to RIU @AuroraMari


----------



## GreZzlys (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello from southern US! Doing a small 3 plant grow under T5s. Bubblelicious from Nirvana seeds. Will be posting a grow journal ASAP for anyone interested


----------



## ObiWanCannobi (Sep 21, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> Wow, the buds look beautiful. You must be really proud. The stash I have is dry. But I think I speed dried it. So the leaves became brittle and the chlorophyll is trapped in. But since putting in the jar some of the moisture has returned. So it's just slightly damp. I think I'll give it a smoke and see where we stand. Didn't know you should smoke and see if it can be cured. Thanks for the tip. Really appreciate it.


@Shizrock so I gave some to one of my friends to smoke some. He says it's really harsh. The leaves and buds still look green so I'm guessing some chrorophyll has been trapped. Is there a way to remove the chlorophyll or is my stash a waste? Also can I make hash out of it to salvage some of it? Thank you for all your help it now, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 21, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> @Shizrock so I gave some to one of my friends to smoke some. He says it's really harsh. The leaves and buds still look green so I'm guessing some chrorophyll has been trapped. Is there a way to remove the chlorophyll or is my stash a waste? Also can I make hash out of it to salvage some of it? Thank you for all your help it now, greatly appreciate it.


It can be harsh if you didn't flush it 2 weeks prior to harvest. And it coud be the way it was dry. I use black strap molasses week 2 in flower. 1 teaspoon to a gallon.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 21, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> @Shizrock so I gave some to one of my friends to smoke some. He says it's really harsh. The leaves and buds still look green so I'm guessing some chrorophyll has been trapped. Is there a way to remove the chlorophyll or is my stash a waste? Also can I make hash out of it to salvage some of it? Thank you for all your help it now, greatly appreciate it.


And yes you can make hash. Send me a picture. I cut a bud off 2 weeks ago and let it dry until the bod branches snap off. Then teim it and i took a hit ut had a taste of leafy but the second puff tasted sweet and wasnt harsh at all. This is my first gro. My buddy is a novice grower who gave me the clonea. I take his advice and also search the web.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 21, 2019)

Correction Bud branches. Sure u knew what I meant


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 21, 2019)

I cut this earlier this morning. My fan exhausts outside so I'm drying it. Want to try it again. I'll be chopping soon


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 21, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> @Shizrock so I gave some to one of my friends to smoke some. He says it's really harsh. The leaves and buds still look green so I'm guessing some chrorophyll has been trapped. Is there a way to remove the chlorophyll or is my stash a waste? Also can I make hash out of it to salvage some of it? Thank you for all your help it now, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 21, 2019)

ObiWanCannobi said:


> @Shizrock so I gave some to one of my friends to smoke some. He says it's really harsh. The leaves and buds still look green so I'm guessing some chrorophyll has been trapped. Is there a way to remove the chlorophyll or is my stash a waste? Also can I make hash out of it to salvage some of it? Thank you for all your help it now, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 21, 2019)

This is my Acapulco Gold almost ready


----------



## GeorgiaGrowGuy (Sep 21, 2019)

Hello folks, new to the Cannabis grow, but I have been in the nursery/green industry for over 30 years. Pics not be but Tulsi, not political just looking for a candidate that supports legalization. Cheers!


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 21, 2019)

GeorgiaGrowGuy said:


> Hello folks, new to the Cannabis grow, but I have been in the nursery/green industry for over 30 years. Pics not be but Tulsi, not political just looking for a candidate that supports legalization. Cheers!


Legalize it. And take it off of the drug panel for empoyment opportunities.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi @GeorgiaGrowGuy and welcome to RIU.


----------



## PCaddict (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi everyone I am PCaddict. I am a member of another forum and thought I would check out this site as well. I have a small grow currently 3 plants but I bought some lights so I can grow indoors in the winter as well. I also have a greenhouse for growing in the spring and summer. I will be doing some soil comparisons I have Supercools super soil , a Coots mix , a mix I will be making up with a Fox Farm base of Ocean Forest and Happy frog with added amendments aeration , Earth worm castings etc. I have an Oly Mountain Mix , and I will be doing the DocBuds High Brix kit as well. I bought 20 Blue Dream seeds and 10 Gold Leaf seeds from ILGM for the comparison. I hope when I start a Journal you can stop by and check it out. I am happy to be here and looking forward to seeing you in the post.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 22, 2019)

PCaddict said:


> Hi everyone I am PCaddict. I am a member of another forum and thought I would check out this site as well. I have a small grow currently 3 plants but I bought some lights so I can grow indoors in the winter as well. I also have a greenhouse for growing in the spring and summer. I will be doing some soil comparisons I have Supercools super soil , a Coots mix , a mix I will be making up with a Fox Farm base of Ocean Forest and Happy frog with added amendments aeration , Earth worm castings etc. I have an Oly Mountain Mix , and I will be doing the DocBuds High Brix kit as well. I bought 20 Blue Dream seeds and 10 Gold Leaf seeds from ILGM for the comparison. I hope when I start a Journal you can stop by and check it out. I am happy to be here and looking forward to seeing you in the post.


Welcome! I have bue dream outdoors at the moment along with Acapulco Gold. I cloned them and purchased a tent end of July. Since you are trying different soils, I would recommend Coast of Maine. It has all nutrients in it. I have not added any and I'm almost ready for harvest.


----------



## PCaddict (Sep 22, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> Welcome! I have bue dream outdoors at the moment along with Acapulco Gold. I cloned them and purchased a tent end of July. Since you are trying different soils, I would recommend Coast of Maine. It has all nutrients in it. I have not added any and I'm almost ready for harvest.


Thank You I have cost of main Lobster compost I will add to the Coots mix. I have never tried it by its self, It sounds really good I also got some Malibu BU to mix with it and Earth Worm Castings I hope it turns out I have to figure out how to navigate this site but I will start a Journal soon. My lights come in Wednesday so I may start one then. I still need to get the tent , carbon filters , Fans Etc. which I am going to try to get next month.


----------



## PCaddict (Sep 22, 2019)

Wow those look Great How do I start a Grow journal ? I went to Grow Journals and I seen where it says create journal but it keeps giving me an error not sure what I am doing wrong


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 22, 2019)

PCaddict said:


> Wow those look Great How do I start a Grow journal ? I went to Grow Journals and I seen where it says create journal but it keeps giving me an error not sure what I am doing wrong


I don't know. I think you have to like and comment on different posts and it unlocks features.


----------



## CBDiva (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi all. About to embark on my third UK grow, after the second was confiscated  Looking for opinions/experiences with cobs Vs led, if anyone can help a lady out?


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 22, 2019)

Hello. I use led for my plants. I have a viparspectra par 700. Plants love it.


----------



## Brettman (Sep 22, 2019)

CBDiva said:


> Hi all. About to embark on my third UK grow, after the second was confiscated  Looking for opinions/experiences with cobs Vs led, if anyone can help a lady out?


Welcome! Go ask in the LED section. You’ll get lots of answers.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 22, 2019)

Welcome to RIU @CBDiva Lots of opinions out there both ways. Good luck. Agree with @Brettman. One of the LED forums will be a better place to get into it. 

In the end I say go with the one that makes you smile when you think about it and the one you can afford if money is an object! And if it is don't stop counting the dollars at the light. Lots of other stuff will be necessary for each type and then shipping and if you are ordering anything that comes from China be aware of tariff fee add-ons.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 24, 2019)

CBDiva said:


> Hi all. About to embark on my third UK grow, after the second was confiscated  Looking for opinions/experiences with cobs Vs led, if anyone can help a lady out?


Welcome!!! Both are great I would just decide, flip a coin if you have to lol. I have led, built a quantum board setup and also brought 2 XLed lights bit more money but there dopes as F.


----------



## CBDiva (Sep 24, 2019)

@inDC4now @DustyDuke Thank you both. Money isn't too much of an issue (within reason) so I will look at all the recommendations and try to make an educated choice!


----------



## PCaddict (Sep 25, 2019)

How do I post a Journal. It will not let me it keeps giving an error not sure what I am doing wrong. 420 mag seems a lot easier then this site


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 25, 2019)

PCaddict said:


> How do I post a Journal. It will not let me it keeps giving an error not sure what I am doing wrong. 420 mag seems a lot easier then this site


Hi @PCaddict and welcome to RIU. A few features are not immediately available to new members. You need to post a few messages first and get established before everything begins to work.


----------



## PCaddict (Sep 25, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Hi @PCaddict and welcome to RIU. A few features are not immediately available to new members. You need to post a few messages first and get established before everything begins to work.


Thank You.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 25, 2019)

You might be there now @PCaddict -- what RIU calls an "established member". Have you tried again? I think you need to be a member for 48 hours, post a handful of messages, get a few likes. 

https://www.rollitup.org/resources/becoming-and-established-member.3/


----------



## mmmurphymike70 (Sep 25, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hello, my name is Michael Murphy. I am from Murrells Inlet, SC. I am looking toward moving to a medical cannabis state to grow. My only interest is growing cannabis to sell to dispensaries. I haven't done a lot of research but, how much do dispensaries pay? I have heard different numbers but nothing too reliable. I am a line cook here and just moved here from Charlotte, NC. Any help or knowledge would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mmmurphymike70 (Sep 25, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


I find this forum very knowledgeable.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 27, 2019)

GwaneTIme said:


> Hello and welcome,enjoy stay here


Hello @GwaneTIme and welcome to Roll It Up


----------



## IGETITIN310 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey everyone so this is my first post and this is my second grow first one was alright with no PH and no Nutes what so ever. My question is what deficiency is this on the sun leaves. My grow is autoflower AK49 indoor with 400w grow LED. My nutes are from general hydroponics also I do 5-15-10 for flowering. Oh and I’m also on week 10 so I’m starting to think this isn’t an autoflower started 12/12 about a little over 2 weeks ago. Thanks everyone.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello @IGETITIN310 -- Could be a deficiency as the girls move into flowering. You are growing in soil? And you don't monitor the pH of your nute solution? How concentrated is your 5 15 10 ??? What is your water source???? Lots of folks grow using nutes that don't need too much fussing but I think your general hydroponics does, needs you keep the pH within a range, for example.

Maybe head over to the *Marijuana Plant Problems *and start yourself up a new tread or better yet search for deficiency - maybe pick a likely suspect like calcium. Oh, by the way, welcome to Roll It Up.


----------



## IGETITIN310 (Sep 28, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Hello @IGETITIN310 -- Could be a deficiency as the girls move into flowering. You are growing in soil? And you don't monitor the pH of your nute solution? How concentrated is your 5 15 10 ??? What is your water source???? Lots of folks grow using nutes that don't need too much fussing but I think your general hydroponics does, needs you keep the pH within a range, for example.
> 
> Maybe head over to the *Marijuana Plant Problems *and start yourself up a new tread or better yet search for deficiency - maybe pick a likely suspect like calcium. Oh, by the way, welcome to Roll It Up.


Thanks for the welcome Bro appreciate it. And yeah I grow it in Fox Farm’s Happy Frog soil and as far as water source I use my tap water but once nutrients mixed I PH the Nutes to 6.5. I’ll head over to the problem thread and check it out. Thanks again brotha


----------



## piperx (Sep 30, 2019)

Been signed up and a lurker for a while, just saying high


----------



## PCaddict (Sep 30, 2019)

piperx said:


> Been signed up and a lurker for a while, just saying high


Its going to take me some time to get used to this site and navigating it. I am a member on 420 mag and that site seems easier to navigate.


----------



## PCaddict (Sep 30, 2019)

I am trying to get enough post to be able to post a grow journal


----------



## BettieBuds (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi everyone - newb here! Stoked for my first grow ever at 47 years old! Seems to be going fantastically, helps that I'm a longtime veggie gardener. A friend gave me this sativa beauty back in July. Sad part is, I have no idea what strain it is (neither does he). I started outdoors but brought her in at the beginning of the month when the weather changed. She's now in a tent with 1000w led & 150w led supplemental. Filter, fan, etc. I work from home so the tent is open with lots of airflow during the day, and she doesn't get too hot. I think I have a couple/few weeks to go. Knock on wood, all is going well and I'm pretty sure I'll never NOT grow from this point on, heh. So much fun.


----------



## PCaddict (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## PCaddict (Oct 2, 2019)

I did a little 3 plant grow for my first one and I want to grow this winter so I bought some of the Mars Hydro Cob lights for a tent set up I am currently putting together more to follow


----------



## slysii (Oct 4, 2019)

Just thought id pop in and say a quick hello to you all 
Hope you're all having a dank day


----------



## hipressure (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello everybody finally decided to join ! 

Canadain here went from not knowing the difference between sativa and indica a few months ago to a lic grower with a newly built bloom/veg rooms .

Started growing 3 months ago and alot of the info found on here has helped me considerably .started with a 5x5 tent and aglex amazon leds ...then graduated to a new grow room.build .

18x8 bloom room 
8x5 veg room 
Also switched to hps and mh instead of leds 

Has a successful first outdoor and indoor grow season with a total of 1.2 lbs harvested so far and about 10 plants tossed and terminated for various reasons.

I intend to possibly make a post further introducing myself and include my new grow room.setup and some minor issues I have been having nothing another month and tinkering wont fix .

Well I look forward to making a post and spending more time on the forum !


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello @PCaddict and welcome to Roll It Up. Looks like you and the girls are having a good time!


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 6, 2019)

slysii said:


> Just thought id pop in and say a quick hello to you all
> Hope you're all having a dank day


Hello @slysii and welcome to Roll It Up !!


----------



## steve870 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi, 
My name is Steve from Canada.
i am currently studying in agriculture and started my first grow( in my closet) 2 weeks ago to experiment with the plant. I am just growing for fun and i never even smoked cannabis in my life Lol. I hope to learn new things on here!


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey @steve870 -- There is more to cannabis than smoking. Here's a few threads you might find interesting:

Mindfulness and Meditation:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/

Cookbook:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/aks-cannabis-cookbook.203097/


Good luck!


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 8, 2019)

BettieBuds said:


> ...Sad part is, I have no idea what strain it is (neither does he).


Welcome to Roll It Up @BettieBuds -- I know what you mean about "never not growing." That said, I now look forward to my seasons, their own beginnings and endings. I'm a fan of both. I like anticipating and recovering from stupid things I did or just didn't know before and then its can't wait to try this new thing, starting fresh in a clean tent, you understand. 

As to your sad part, if that's the saddest you get...


----------



## steve870 (Oct 8, 2019)

i know there's more to smoking! that's why i am here!


----------



## rosebudcassidy (Oct 11, 2019)

Well I've been a member since April 9, 2014 (noticed that when I updated my profile pic) so possibly a world record in terms of years trolling  Now it's time to start engaging, laying out a room, building out said room, purchasing useful stuff, and growing some plants. Way way way back in the day (pre LED and Arduino) I was a hobby grower and I now reside in a state where the draconian laws have shifted and I'll be allowed to forgo the dispensary for my own 99% legal crop #w00t (99% because here in the states the Feds are still out of touch). All that to say hello and thanks for the DIY LED stuff  

Currently my favorite grow diary is @*zypheruk* https://www.rollitup.org/t/welcome-to-the-white-house-rolling-diary-2019.984196/


----------



## Mitchician (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello everybody, I like learning things, growing things, and making things.
I hope you have a nice day wherever you are and if it's night time when you read this and today was kind of stink then I hope tomorrow is better for you. I've been feeling really stink lately but am feeling a lot better right now thanks.
This is my first time on a forum of any kind so I will probably take a while to learn what all those icons mean above this stuff that I'm writing right now.
Also I'm really awkward and have no social life so if I come off a little weird then that's part of the reason. I like people but usually from a distance.
I've added a few pics from previous grows, currently I'm just running my personal closet grow with some home made LED's. I don't grow for profit, just personal use, and to help who I can. This great plant we all love so much is still illegal where I live but hopefully this will change soon.


----------



## Avinash (Oct 13, 2019)

matth82003 said:


> If you haven't posted yet, this is a place to introduce yourself and let us know your here. Don't be shy, and if you have any questions, start a thread, and ask away, we'll do our best to help you out.


Hey I started my first grow Pineapple express auto and gorilla grow auto in 19L 5gallon 75% fill in which 40% Soil and 60% organic compost soil. It's been 1 and half day seeds have not sprouted in soil I followed old germination process which I planted the seed directly in soil and watered any suggestions on germination


----------



## Avinash (Oct 13, 2019)

rollitup said:


> What stage of the plant are you at, how big is the marijuana plant. It is best to let it go dry and then water, not every day this will increase the root size as the roots will go searching and eventually get bigger. To make it easier you can collect rain water in a bucked. Work around your weather if it rains one day dont water if you have a dry spell go up there every couple of days and feed them.


Hey I started my first grow Pineapple express auto and gorilla grow auto in 19L 5gallon 75% fill in which 40% Soil and 60% organic compost soil. It's been 1 and half day seeds have not sprouted in soil I followed old germination process which I planted the seed directly in soil and watered any suggestions on germination


----------



## Mitchician (Oct 13, 2019)

Avinash said:


> Hey I started my first grow Pineapple express auto and gorilla grow auto in 19L 5gallon 75% fill in which 40% Soil and 60% organic compost soil. It's been 1 and half day seeds have not sprouted in soil I followed old germination process which I planted the seed directly in soil and watered any suggestions on germination


Hi Avinash, just be patient, it usually takes around 24 hours just for the taproot to come out of the shell, but could also take 2 or 3 days, then it could take another 1 or 2 days for the plant to make it out of the soil, depending on things like soil temperature, and vigour of that strain (or just that seed in particular, sometimes you can get runts, especially with autos). 20C/68F soil temp is okay but could be a few degrees warmer, you don't really want to go much colder if you can help it. The seed will germinate in much colder media but everything goes in slow motion the lower the temperatures are with this and many other plants. Basically the most important things for a seed are constant moisture, fresh air and warm temperatures, then when it breaks ground it would appreciate some higher than normal humidity, like a plastic dome, e.g. half a soda bottle with some ventilation holes, or a plastic bag, but if you use a bottle, don't use coloured ones, dark ones will block light and raise temperatures, and green ones will only let green light through them which is basically useless to a plant by itself, and if you do use a dome, take it off in the cooler parts of the day to introduce the plant to wind stress and allow air to circulate. You never really want to leave a dome on any plant for more than 24 hours uninterrupted. (unless it has plenty of ventilation)
The way you germinated is fine but a lot of people these days like to first pre-soak the seeds in normal room temp. water for around 12 hours, (you can do less but don't go much more than that) then germinate their seeds between a few layers of moist paper towel, either placed in a bag or some kind of container to keep in the moisture, then put in a warm place like a hot water cupboard or anywhere that stays a relatively warm, dark and a constant temperature. This way you can keep an eye on them and help them out if they don't pop in the first day or so. When you put them directly in the soil you don't really know what's going on until either it breaks ground or you lose patience and go digging for it (try not to do this, but if you must, be very careful, and if you see white root, cover it back over and don't mess with it again). The benefit of planting them directly into soil is that there is absolutely no chance of transplant shock if they do pop (unless someone digs for them because they got impatient). When planted directly into your media, as soon as the root emerges it just starts going down and doesn't stop, I feel this does have a slight advantage over any seed that germinated in paper towels then got moved into media, no matter how gentle the process is.
Sounds like you heard autos should never be transplanted which is good advice as far as I know. Personally though I do start all seeds in paper towels unless I'm 100% sure they're going to germinate with no issues, which is pretty much never. I have only grown a few autos though so there are probably plenty of people on here who can tell you more about growing autos than I can. With your soil mix you probably won't have to feed it much either depending on how 'hot' your compost soil is, auto's tend to eat less than photo plants. There's even a chance that your mix will be too 'hot' for your plants unless you made sure to leave a lot of the compost soil in the bottom of the pots for the plants to reach when they're a bit more mature.

Yeah so after all that I'd say just leave them be for another few days and make sure the top of the soil doesn't get dry or cold. You can even throw a dome over them before they break ground, maybe it will help keep that piece of soil a more constant temp. and moisture level, and in my mind it would kind of "encourage" them ("I'll put this dome here because I know the plant is on it's way"). The power of positive thinking is very real in my opinion, and what harm is it to be optimistic?


----------



## Avinash (Oct 13, 2019)

I have been keeping pots outdoors in day and indoors at night when I keep outdoors it will get dry very fast so I have keep watering. Does watering frequently affects germination???


----------



## Mitchician (Oct 13, 2019)

No, as long as the seed itself doesn't dry out while it's germinating it will be fine, but if you put a dome over the area where the seed is, that part of the soil will stay moist for longer. make sure to stake it down if it's windy though. What are the temperatures like where you are? Obviously quite warm if you need to water if so often..


----------



## Avinash (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah INDIA that too south India it's very hot in days and freaking cold in nights.
I have already digged and checked today before you replied and there were small white taproots so I closed seed carefully and watered them and I have put plastic bottle dome as your suggestion with ventilation and I am keeping the pots inside under LED lights till it sprouts


----------



## Mitchician (Oct 13, 2019)

Perfect. You sound like you have a good amount of common sense and also have the very common problem of being too eager and hovering over your plants thinking of any little thing you can do to make things better for them, I was the same. It's better than being a neglectful parent, which I have also been unfortunately. Good luck with your grow, you're going to start a journal right?


----------



## tikifire420 (Oct 13, 2019)

this place is awesome just found it and wish i have always known about it. LEGALIZE IT!!!!!


----------



## Avinash (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah I was thinking to start journal


----------



## Mitchician (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes do it, but be prepared for every Tom Dick and Harry to have their say on how you should do things lol, I see I've already told you a bunch of stuff that conflicts with things these more experienced guys say so maybe you should listen to them instead of me. I don't wanna be stepping on anyone's toes I only got here yesterday... Whatever you do, make sure you'll still be content with your decision if it fails, don't let people pressure you or take away your joy of learning. Personal growing is meant to be enjoyable and therapeutic, not a chore.


----------



## Avinash (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah that's right thanx bro


----------



## EverQuest (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello, 
I live in Oklahoma and I recently started growing 2 autos amnesia haze and white widow. I will be doing a DWC using 2 -5 gallon buckets and will be using Gh flora series for nutes. After germination of the seeds 2days the tap root was long and poking out of rapid rooter. They were placed in 6inch net pots. I have 600w led and 3x3x6 grow tent. Looking forward to being part of this site!


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello @EverQuest and welcome. I'm a fan of Amnesia and white widow both. Best wishes for a great grow.


----------



## Avinash (Oct 15, 2019)

Guys is white vinegar good for pH reduction of water


----------



## Shizrock (Oct 15, 2019)

Get some ph down.


----------



## Avinash (Oct 15, 2019)

Will vinegar effect growth of plants


----------



## Avinash (Oct 15, 2019)

Guys does CBD oil kill the pain in knee. My mom is suffering from Knee pain from 10+ years so I decided to give her CBD oil which they sell in Amazon... What's your opinion guys


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 16, 2019)

I think you should experiment @Avinash -- everyone is different and so is their pain. Oil might work well for one, tinctures and capsules might work better for another. Many choices. Many swear by their CBD salve. There are several good threads over in the Medicating forum like

Older people and arthritis pain - CBD or some medicinal MMJ?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/older-people-and-arthritis-pain-cbd-or-some-medicinal-mmj.978905/ 

Tinnitus, Migraines, and other pain
https://www.rollitup.org/t/tinnitus-migraines-and-other-pain.950028/

Good luck!


----------



## Avinash (Oct 17, 2019)

Guys my plants are growing too slowly it's been almost 6 days after sprouting they have barely grown 3 inches since


----------



## Avinash (Oct 17, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> I think you should experiment @Avinash -- everyone is different and so is their pain. Oil might work well for one, tinctures and capsules might work better for another. Many choices. Many swear by their CBD salve. There are several good threads over in the Medicating forum like
> 
> Older people and arthritis pain - CBD or some medicinal MMJ?
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/older-people-and-arthritis-pain-cbd-or-some-medicinal-mmj.978905/
> ...


Thanx bro


----------



## BB84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello, Im a newbie,

A bit late, well only 6 weeks ish. 

Currently have a very little windowsill grow about to crop. Check out my posts in my Windowsill grow thread.

Anyone else done any windowsill grows?? would be great to hear from you


----------



## Avinash (Oct 24, 2019)

Today's 14th day after it sprouted is it too small or is it growing at normal rate


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 26, 2019)

Avinash said:


> Today's 14th day after it sprouted is it too small or is it growing at normal rate


Big pot for small plant? Might be busy growing roots.


----------



## Avinash (Oct 26, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Big pot for small plant? Might be busy growing roots.


I would be happy if that's the case


----------



## Avinash (Oct 29, 2019)

Is MAHAGROW potting mix good


----------



## BubbaBiscuit (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi there. New member, new grower. Currently planning my first grow using a 3x3 tent w/ CMH vertical. Just poking around and doing my due diligence while I build a shopping list. Great info here, looking forward to getting started.


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 29, 2019)

Avinash said:


> Is MAHAGROW potting mix good


Maybe it is a good potting mix. Most potting mixes won't work very well for marijuana though. Their website says it contains Coir Pith and Vermiculite. In other words, this is not soil, not dirt, but a hydroponic medium. 

The package suggests the nutrients are released over time and all you need to do is add a glass of water. This is not how most successful marijuana farmers grow. This means the product continues releasing nitrogen into your grow after your plants begin to flower and most successfull growers stop adding nitrogen.

The package says it contains organic matter? What is this? Most growers want to know everything about their soil and most hydroponic growers want to add everything themselves, so they know exactly how much is present.

So, @Avinash -- was this supposed to be a hydroponic grow or a soil grow? 

When I grow in soils I use Fox Farm's Happy Frog and Ocean Forest. I also grow hydroponically using a coco coir and perlite mix.


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 29, 2019)

Hello @BubbaBiscuit and welcome to Roll It Up. Have you seen this article over on GrowWeedEasy?
https://www.growweedeasy.com/315w-lec-cannabis-grow-setup-tutorial


----------



## BubbaBiscuit (Oct 29, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Hello @BubbaBiscuit and welcome to Roll It Up. Have you seen this article over on GrowWeedEasy?
> https://www.growweedeasy.com/315w-lec-cannabis-grow-setup-tutorial


I have indeed, thanks! That site has been invaluable.


----------



## the native (May 3, 2020)

hello everyone,tryina grow sm mj,was wondering what you guys and girls think of this?









400w Samsung LM301B LED Grow Light | Herbal House New Zealand


The 4Seasons 400w Samsung LM301b LED Grow Light is a 400-watt powerhouse for indoor growing. Commercial grade for commercial results. See all features & shop.




herbals.co.nz


----------



## verticalgrow (May 3, 2020)

the native said:


> hello everyone,tryina grow sm mj,was wondering what you guys and girls think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks legit except the part about 5x5 flowering.

400w is more of a 1 x 1m grow/flower space imho.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2020)

Avinash said:


> Will vinegar effect growth of plants


Just pee in the nutrient solution.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (May 3, 2020)

the native said:


> hello everyone,tryina grow sm mj,was wondering what you guys and girls think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, looks like a nice light, but I agree that it won't flower a 5x5 very well. It should do alright in a 4x4 and would kill it in a 3x3.


----------



## fivepointgreens (May 12, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Just pee in the nutrient solution.


Sadly, I know people who do that


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2020)

fivepointgreens said:


> Sadly, I know people who do that


Seen it? Or trusting their word...lol


----------



## Ian48 (May 13, 2020)

Hi All 
I am currently at day 10 of my first grow they are blueberry autos still trying to get the watering schedule right i am currently now doing totally soaked every 5 days i was just watering a little every day but they didn't like that but they looking a lot better with the 5 days schedule now


----------



## Newb grow (Aug 1, 2020)

Anyone from South East Wales Torfaen area


----------



## Ian48 (Aug 1, 2020)

I am from sunderland


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 1, 2020)

Ian48 said:


> I am from sunderland


I know a girl in Sunderland. Wow, smoking hot... SAF


----------



## John1sttimergrow (Dec 13, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It has to do wih how many “likes” and stuff you get. Keep posting on other threads, it adds up quick.





teqniq said:


> New grower from Mass checking in. Now that it's legal to grow here, I've finally decided to give it a shot.
> 
> So far this forum has been awesome, and full of helpful people!


This forum is awesome and very Informational. I'm new on hear and new to growing myself. Good luck to you.


----------



## John1sttimergrow (Dec 14, 2020)

Ian48 said:


> Hi All
> I am currently at day 10 of my first grow they are blueberry autos still trying to get the watering schedule right i am currently now doing totally soaked every 5 days i was just watering a little every day but they didn't like that but they looking a lot better with the 5 days schedule now


Looking good


----------



## mogie (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi there John. You growing indoors? Hydro or soil? Good luck! 
Think I have been at this site once or twice in the past.


----------



## John1sttimergrow (Dec 14, 2020)

mogie said:


> Hi there John. You growing indoors? Hydro or soil? Good luck!
> Think I have been at this site once or twice in the past.


Yeah I'm indoor, and doing soil strawberry fields. Thank you I need all the luck I can get


----------

